# Biggest Loser--SUMMER 2011 Challenge for Losers & Maintainers!



## Rose&Mike

*Welcome to the Biggest Loser Summer 2011 Challenge for Losers and Maintainers!
Dates: June 3, 2011-- ~August 26, 2011 (ending date subject to change based on participant consensus).*

Id like to start by welcoming everyone who is new to the BL challenge and to say thank you to the folks who are helping to organize this challenge! 
Weight Keeper--donac
Healthy Habits--cclovesdis
Whittle Inches Now--Connie96
Clean Up the Clutter!--BernardandMissBianca and Rose&Mike
Question of the Day Archive--lisah0711

We are so happy to have you join us on the BL Summer Challenge! The weather is getting warm and sunny-- the perfect time to jump start a new, healthy routine! You have picked a wonderful place to get started on your healthy living journey! This is a very supportive and active group. You will laugh, you will cry and hopefully through it all you will loseall on the way to a healthier you!

*It is NEVER too late to join the WISH Biggest Loser 12 Summer Challenge. We welcome new participants at any time.*

We will be running the challenge as one team this summer. Please keep reading for more details.

A participant list will be posted on this thread and updated periodically. The coaching schedule as well as links to Healthy Habits, Whittle Inches Now (WIN), QOTDs, and weigh-in and goal results will also be posted on the first page of this thread.  

*Now the details:

1.	 Join the challengepost on this thread or send me a pm. 
2.	Jump in and introduce yourself. Each team will have a coach for the week. The coach will keep things going with comments and a Question of the Day (QOTD).
3.	On June 3rd, PM your initial weight to donac (Dona). While you are welcome to post your weight in the thread, you still need to send Dona a PM or your weight will NOT be recorded. 
4.	MaintainersA maintainer is someone whose weight is within +/- 2 pounds of their original weight. Maintainers should also PM Dona each week. Maintainers are welcome to adjust their maintain weight as needed and are always welcome to move to the Loser team on their team challenge.
5.	Please Note: Weigh-ins are on Fridays. The first weigh-in will be June 10, 2011. Each week our Biggest Losers and our Maintainers are recognized. Results are usually posted on Tuesday or Wednesday. Final results are tentatively scheduled for the week of August 28th.*

As usual, you do not have to watch the TV show to be a part of our challenge. No one is ever voted off our challenge. 

After three weeks of not reporting your weight to the weight keeper you are removed from the challenge but if you decide to rejoin you are welcomed with open arms.

The purpose of the WISH Biggest Loser Summer Challenge is to help you on your weight loss journey and keep us all on track this Summer. The challenge forces you to be accountable. Each week you will report your weight to the weight keeper (donac). She is the only person that will know your weight. Your weight will never be published for anyone to see, unless you choose to post it on your team thread.

We do not strictly follow the dates for the BL show, because our participants like as little gap between challenges as possible. We celebrate those small victories and offer advice to help each other meet the weight loss challenges we face. We get to know each other. We laugh together and we cry together. If you do the work, WISH Biggest Loser Summer Challenge can be your weight loss support system.

You will get out of this challenge what you put into it. If you get serious and use this program it CAN and WILL help you lose weight. As you make choices during the day consider what your fellow losers would do. They would say no to the doughnut at the office but they would find time to get some exercise even if they are tired after a long day. Losing weight is not a 'quick fix'. It takes time, commitment, and lots of hard work.  We are all here to help you!

**Clippies: Here is a link to the summer clippie. Thank you so much to Corinna for getting it ready for us!*




To add the clippie to your signature, simply right click on the picture. Select properties. Copy the URL address. Paste it in your signature. Add 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 after the address. 

Let's review the components of our WISH Biggest Loser 11 Spring Team Challenge.
*
* Each Friday report your weight in pounds, i.e. xxx or xxx.x to donac (Dona).
* Carefully review your weight before you send your message to Dona. PLEASE make sure the weight is typed correctly. Is that 166 or 156? Are you at 174 or 177? Misspelling is forgivable, typos happen, let's just make sure they don't happen with those numbers in your weight.
* Weight reports are required to remain in the challenge. After three weeks of no reports you are dropped from the challenge. After being dropped from the challenge you may return by reporting your current weight. We will welcome you back any time you want to rejoin if your drop out for a few weeks.
* You can chatter on our thread even if you don't do the weigh ins.*

Again this challenge we will have Healthy Habits and Whittle Inches Now.

*Healthy Habits (formerly known as challenge of the week)
* CClovesdis will be our Healthy Habits coach. Weekly challenges will encourage us to develop healthy habits for our bodies and souls. Thank you, CC for being our Healthy Habits coach!
* CC will post the challenge of the week on our BL thread.
* Not every week will involve a challenge.
* Participation in the weekly challenge is optional. You can pick and choose what part of the challenge that you want to do.
* Each challenge will clearly state a beginning date, ending date
* Each challenge will include tasks to perform and point values awarded for accomplishing the tasks.
* It is helpful to print the challenge tasks to refer to throughout the week or use the handy link on the first page of the thread *

*Whittle Inches Now! (WIN!)
* Connie96 will be our Whittle Inches Now coach (WIN).  This is our newest component of the WISH Biggest Loser Challenge and another way to measure your success -- by tracking inches lost!  Thank you, Connie96, for being our WIN keeper!
* There will be several measurements used in this challengemore details to follow.
* Approximately every three weeks you will take your measurements and PM them to Connie96.
* Your measurements are never posted for anyone to see 
*

*We will be adding a Clean up the Clutter Challenge this summer. More details to follow. Thank you to Buffy (BernardandMissBianca) for helping me with this!*

In Summary:
*WISH Biggest Loser Summer Challenge 2011 
* One team for summer!
* Participation on the thread is optional.
* Each week a new 'coach' will serve as hostess on our Challenge. Their duties include posting questions of the day, acknowledging posters, posting mini-challenges and offering encouragement. Some coaches may serve for a second week later in the challenge. If you are interested in serving as a coach please PM Rose&Mike. We strive to have a different coach each week so that means lots of volunteers!* 

So that's the scoop losers and maintainers. Wed love to have you join our challenge! If you have any questions PM me.

Good luck and have a healthy day!


----------



## Rose&Mike

Our Participants!

*Losers*
6Smiles	
aamomma	
bellebookworm9	
BernardandMissBianca	(Buffy)
brookmey	
buzz5986	(Janis)
Castillo Mom	
compkat	
Connie96	(Connie)
diamondpixienc	
DisCanCan	(Candice)
Disfam95	
DisneyKim68	
disneyland emily	(Em)
Disneylusch	(Nancy)
Disneywedding2010	
Dreamer24	
dthogue	(Tammy)
dvccruiser76	(Sue)
glss1/2fll	
Graciesmom77	(Michelle)
gudrench3	(Angie)
Habbakuk	
hpfan	
JacksLilWench	(Kaiti)
keenercam	(Cam)
kitchensinkguy	(Chris)
KristiMc	(Kristi)
lapdwife	
liesel	(Lisa)
lisah0711	(Lisa)
lovedvc	(Vicki)
lovetoscrap	
mackeysmom	(Laura)
mamajessie	
meetmeinmontauk	
mikamah	(Kathy)
MinnieMouseMom	(Kelli)
mommyof2pirates	(Lindsay)
momofdjc	
mstinson14	(Megan)
msylvester01	(Marie)
mvlimmex	(Vicki)
my3princes	(Deb)
mybestieismickey	(Amy)
NancyIL	(Nancy)
NewlyDisneyCrazed	(Tara)
OhJulie	
pilotwife02	(Dawn)
pinkle	
pixiedustfairy	(Lisa)
pjlla	(Pamela)
pjstevens	
Princess Nancy	(Nancy)
Princess Vija	
RemembertheMagic98	(Karen)
rhonda 2003	
runner princess	(Savannah)
Sabushaka	(SarahMay)
satorifound	
ScubaD	(Dave)
SettinSail	(Shawn)
skinnieminnie123	(Kim)
Snowangel72	
sPaRkLeSpAz	(Ruthie)
susieb16	
tggrrstarr	(Kelli)
tigger813	(Tracey)
tiki23	
tinkerbellang	(Angie)
tinkerbellfriend	(Jenny)
trinaweena	
wickey's friend	(Pat)
Worfiedoodles	(Maria)
zhoen	
zoesmama03	




*Maintainers*
Rose&Mike (Rose)
corinnak (Corrina)


*SELCOEYWBS* 
dumbo_buddy (Nancy)



*Birthdays!*
worfiedoodles (Maria)	8-Jun
brookmey	26-Jun
Sabushaka (SarahMay)	10-Jul
lisah0711 (Lisa)	11-Jul
RemembertheMagic98 (Karen)	11-Jul
dvccruiser76	3-Aug
pilotwife02 (Dawn)	19-Aug
Connie96 (Connie0	30-Aug
Rose&Mike (Rose)	4-Sep


----------



## Rose&Mike

*Coaching Schedule!* 
note: coaching runs for a week, except when cotd is indicated--coach of the day.

6/3/2011	Rose
6/10/2011	Pamela (pjlla)
6/17/2011 (COTD)	aamomma
6/18/2011 (COTD)	Lisa (lisah0711)
6/19/2011 (COTD)	Lisa (lisah0711)
6/20/2011 (COTD)	Pamela (pjlla)
6/21/2011 (COTD)	Pamela (pjlla)
6/22/2011 (COTD)	Nancy (dumbo_buddy)
6/23/2011 (COTD)	Nancy (dumbo_buddy)
6/24/2011	Nancy (dumbo_buddy)
7/1/2011	Sue (dvccruiser76)
7/8/2011	Lindsay (mommyof2pirates)
7/15/2011	Kathy (mikamah
7/22/2011	Cam (keenercam)
7/29/2011	Dona (donac)
8/5/2011	Lisa (Liesel) 
8/12/2011	 Maria (Worfiedoodles)
8/19/2011	Lisa (lisah0711)
8/26/2011 ??????	
9/2/2011	Shawn??


Motivational quotes:
From Mikamah (Kathy) While life occassionally makes it appear otherwise, no one has control over your life... but you. Make decisions with care, because in the end, you have only yourself to blame for the outcome.-- Cinderella Rules

*From Buffy*
You don't have to be great to start, but you have to start to be great. 6/4/11
No matter how slow you go, you are still lapping everybody on the couch. 6/5/11 
Success is a staircase, not a doorway 6/6/11
Life isn't about finding yourself, It's about creating yourself 6/7/11
If you want to fly, you've got to give up the stuff that weighs you down 6/8/11 
Eat for the Body you want, not the body you have 6/10/11
Discipline is doing what you know needs to be done, even though you don't want to 6/16/11

"It's impossible" said pride. 
"It's risky" said experience. 
"It's pointless" said reason. 
"Give it a try" whispered the heart. 6/24/11


----------



## Rose&Mike

*Weigh-In Results* 

Week 1
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=41489661&postcount=798
Week 2
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=41576506&postcount=1021
Week 3
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=41664172&postcount=1218
Week 4
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=41775476&postcount=1474
Week 5
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=41826700&postcount=1575
Week 6 (post indicates week 5, but this is actually week 6) 
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=41931003&postcount=1777
Week 7
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=42001028#post42001028
Week 8
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=42093979&postcount=2140
Week 9
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=42190595&postcount=2313
Week 10
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=42308114&postcount=2524
Week 11
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=42381946&postcount=2654
Week 12 
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=42477602&postcount=2839
Final Results
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=42477841&postcount=2840


----------



## Rose&Mike

*Healthy Habits Info* 
Week 1
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=41340623&postcount=211
Week 2
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=41422322&postcount=562
Week 3
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=41504629&postcount=845
Week 4
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=41591541&postcount=1054
Week 5
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=41677266&postcount=1258
Week 6
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=41757465&postcount=1436
Week 7
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=41850178&postcount=1611
Week 8
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=41936439&postcount=1786
Week 9
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=42024206&postcount=1996
Week 10
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=42120525&postcount=2188
Week 11--pamper week, see thread for details. 
Week 12
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=42292691&postcount=2498


*Results*
Week 1
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=41504578&postcount=844
Week 2
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=41604481&postcount=1083
Week 3
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=41677230&postcount=1256
Week 4
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=41792780&postcount=1506
Week 5
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=41881940&postcount=1672
Week 6
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=41925655&postcount=1761
Week 7 
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=42058329&postcount=2077
Week 8
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=42157810&postcount=2250
Week 9
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=42249635&postcount=2412
Week 10
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=42281144&postcount=2465
Week 11--no results (Pamper Week)


----------



## Rose&Mike

WIN!--Whittle Inches Now Info
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=41324034&postcount=134

WIN Initial Measurements 6/8/11
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=41405333&postcount=517

WIN Results from 6/24/11
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=41679498&postcount=1265

WIN Results from 7/15/11
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=42085299&postcount=2124


----------



## Rose&Mike

Clean Up The Clutter!

Week of June 3rd
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=41344146&postcount=232
Week of June 10th
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=41423404&postcount=566
Week of June 17th
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=41496057&postcount=827
Week of June 24th
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=41593802&postcount=1058


----------



## Rose&Mike

Summer 2011 QOTD archive 
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=41268762&postcount=19

Spring 2011 QOTD archive and link to previous QOTD archive thread
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=39242726&postcount=7


----------



## liesel

Wow, you've been busy Rose.  Count me in!  I can coach in late July or August, just let me know!


----------



## glss1/2fll

I'll do it. I lurked (and gained!) during the spring challenge, but am ready for summer!


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

You know I'm in!!!!!!!

Thanks for getting this up and running Rose!!!!!!!


----------



## Connie96

Sign me up. I was a gainer during the Spring Challenge, so I'm gonna try really hard to earn my "loser" status this Summer. Thanks, Rose!


----------



## RemembertheMagic98

I'm in!! This time it will be a good one 
Rose, I can coach Aug. 5th if you still need someone!


----------



## dumbo_buddy

thanks rose! i know it's alot of work to put this stuff together and you should know that we ALL appreciate it! 

i don't quite fit into the loser v. maintainer categories but i need to be in the stop-eating-like-crap-or-else-you-will-be-sorry category 

looking forward to starting a challenge from the very beginning this time!


----------



## Princess Nancy

I am in for the summer!!

Thanks for organizing this Rose!

Looking forward to a Big Loser Summer!!


----------



## Rose&Mike

*Remember, we are still "chatting" on the old thread. At least until the results are up.*



liesel said:


> Wow, you've been busy Rose.  Count me in!  I can coach in late July or August, just let me know!


Lisa--I put you down for August 5th. Let me know if this won't work.



glss1/2fll said:


> I'll do it. I lurked (and gained!) during the spring challenge, but am ready for summer!


Welcome! I hope you introduce yourself this summer!



BernardandMissBianca said:


> You know I'm in!!!!!!!
> 
> Thanks for getting this up and running Rose!!!!!!!


Hi Buffy! What do you think of "Clean up the Clutter." I was making it up as I was posting the thread. If you can think of something better, PLEASE let me know! I got your pm from a day or so ago. I still need to get back with you.



Connie96 said:


> Sign me up. I was a gainer during the Spring Challenge, so I'm gonna try really hard to earn my "loser" status this Summer. Thanks, Rose!


Hi Connie! I hope to see you more this summer.



RemembertheMagic98 said:


> I'm in!! This time it will be a good one
> Rose, I can coach Aug. 5th if you still need someone!


I put Lisa down for Aug. 5th, but if that doesn't work out, I will put you down as a backup.



dumbo_buddy said:


> thanks rose! i know it's alot of work to put this stuff together and you should know that we ALL appreciate it!
> 
> i don't quite fit into the loser v. maintainer categories but i need to be in the stop-eating-like-crap-or-else-you-will-be-sorry category
> 
> looking forward to starting a challenge from the very beginning this time!


Hi Nancy! I will make a SELCOEYWBS category just for you.



Princess Nancy said:


> I am in for the summer!!
> 
> Thanks for organizing this Rose!
> 
> Looking forward to a Big Loser Summer!!


I am looking forward to a Big Loser Summer too!


----------



## wickey's friend

I'm in for being a "loser" again!  I didn't quite make my goal during the spring, so I have more to lose.

wickey's friend (Pat)


----------



## liesel

Aug 5 works for me!  My kids actually start school on the 8th so I'll have time to chat (trying not to think about my baby starting 1st grade that week and my oldest in 4th grade!).


----------



## lisah0711

Below are the questions from July and August from this challenge.  If you are looking for other questions check out the QOTD archive found here http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=35031934&postcount=1

QOTD Friday 7/1 - With everyone going places and attending parties this weekend, does anyone have any foods that they make that are on the healthier side, or that they alter to make them healthier? If so, please share.   

Disney QOTD Friday, 7/1 - Have you ever been to WDW, DL or on DCL during the 4th? If so, was there anything special about that trip that you enjoyed?  

QOTD, Saturday 7/2 - What's one thing that you could start doing or continue to do better with on your road to dieting/maintaining success?

Disney QOTD, Saturday 7/2 - It's been really nice and sometimes even hot out this week. What's one drink (alcoholic or non-alcoholic) that you realy enjoy at WDW/DL and where do you find it?

QOTD, Sunday 7/3 - I have often heard that losing weight for "something" is not a good idea. How do you feel about that? Do you agree or disagree? 

Disney QOTD, Sunday 7/3 - What is your ride style and has it changed over the years?
QOTD - Now that summer has started and the 4th is upon us, is there anything you do differently with the summer challenge and/or your diet/workouts compared to other times during the year? 

Disney QOTD, Monday 7/4 - If you could spend 24 hours alone in any WDW park, which one would it be, why, and what would you do? 

QOTD, Tuesday, 7/4 - What is one thing that you plan on doing today to make today a successful day with the summer challenge? 

Disney QOTD, Tuesday 7/4 - If you got a job with WDW that required you to dress up as a character for one day, which one would you pick and why? 

QOTD, Tuesday, 7/5 - What is one thing that you plan on doing today to make today a successful day with the summer challenge? 

Disney QOTD, Tuesday, 7/5 - If you got a job with WDW that required you to dress up as a character for one day, which one would you pick and why?

QOTD, Wednesday, 7/6 - Aside from the usual Thanksgiving/Christmas food fest, is there any time during the year that makes it particularly hard for you to diet or stay on track? And if so, why that time of year and what do you do to avoid it?

Disney QOTD, Wednesday, 7/6 - When is your favorite time/season to visit WDW and why? Is there something special that you can only do at that time of year? 

QOTD, Thursday, 7/7 - What's the one food that haunts you the most while dieting and do you think you can go without it for a whole week? Let's make it a goal to not eat any of it from now til next Thursday and see if we can do it and report back on how you feel if you do or don't make it all week. 

Disney QOTD, Thursday, 7/7 - Since we're depriving ourselves of the one food that haunt's us for a week, what is your favorite dish/food in WDW? And isn't it funny how you can go without it for so long and still be okay  

QOTD, Friday July 8, 2011: What is one lifestyle change that you have made this challenge thats giving you success....what is something you want to change that will help you even more?

QOTD, Saturday, July 9, 2011:  What has been your favorite day trip to take either with your friends or/and your family?

QOTD, Monday July 11, 2011 What is motivating you to lose weight? Is there a specific goal in sight (wedding,vacation,running,etc.) or are you just wanting to get healthy? 

QOTD, Tuesday July 12, 2011 What is one positive thing about yourself. What do you like most that really makes you proud to be you?

QOTD, Wednesday, July 13, 2011 I'm a big believer in finding humor in any situations...so with that being said...What was your most embarrasing moment? 

QOTD, Thursday July 14, 2011 We talk about how journaling our food helps tremendously with weight loss/maintain. So what are you eating today?

Friday 7/15/11 QOTD- Name something positive you have done or are doing more regularly during this challenge. Maybe you're exercising more, or journalling your food. Maybe it's as simple as you are thinking more about what you are putting in your mouth. You may think about that ice cream, and still choose to eat it like I've been doing, but you're still thinking about it, so that is positive. I know we all have made some positive changes. Let's share and celebrate them.

Saturday 7/16/11 QOTD- What is your favorite movie or series of movies of all time? What is your favorite Disney movie it your favorite is not a disney movie? If your kids or parents are handy, what are their favorites?

Sunday 7/17/11 qotd- What are your favorite summer fruits and summer vegetables. Do you have any special fruits or vegies that are native to your area that you love? 

Monday 7/18/11 QOTD- Inspired by Trinaweena. When you're in a hurry and tired, what is one of your healthy go-to meals that you prepare? 

Tuesday 7/19/11 QOTD--Since we're all disney fans, when did your love for all things disney begin? Did you get the disney magic from the first time you entered a disney park, or was it a love that gradually built up?

Wed 7/20/11 QOTD- People who are more active just in their daily lives can burn hundreds of more calories than their sedentary counterparts. What can you do to increase your non-exercise activity today?

Thursday 7/21/11 QOTD No QOTD

QOTD for Friday, July 22: Think about your day yesterday. Tell us one thing that you did "right" and one action that was less beneficial to your effort to get and/or stay fit. 

QOTD for Saturday, July 23: What is your biggest challenge that you anticipate for this weekend (especially in this heat wave when we may be tempted to hole up in our air conditioned homes and open the refrigerator too many times and not just to cool off) and how do you plan to overcome that challenge? 

QOTD for Sunday, July 24: If the weather ever cools down enough so that cooking over a hot grill outside is enjoyable, I am sure we'd all like new ideas for making grilled foods interesting. Share your favorite idea of something to throw on the grill or a recipe/marinade that you have enjoyed.


QOTD for Monday, July 25: What is one habit you absolutely MUST create or break in order to be successful in your journey to lose or maintain?

QOTD for Tuesday, July 26: Looking back on your journey so far, who is the single most influential person who has helped you either get started or stay motivated and what characteristics, actions or words of that person were most helpful to you? 

QOTD for Wednesday, July 27 (this one is purely for fun): What is the last screensaver/background that showed up on your computer? If you can, share the image here. 

QOTD for Thursday, July 28: What is the coolest thing you've ever done? (i.e., bungee jumping, driving a Ferrarri, appeared on TV, had an at-home water birth, etc.)

Friday 7/29/11 QOTD  If you were in Disney World or Disneyland today what is the one splurge thing you would want to eat? What would be good to eat to try to stay on track with your weight loss?

Saturday 7/30/11 QOTD For the HH points this week the challenge is to eat at least 5 fruits or veggies a day. How to manage to do this? What are your favorite fruits and veggies?

Sunday 7/31/11 QOTD Question of the Day If you could pick your choice of EMH which would it be AM or PM? What park would it be?

Monday 8/1/11 QOTD It is a new month and many people are talking about starting over I think this is a good question for the day.  What is the one thing that you can do today to start your new life style?

Tuesday 8/2/11 QOTD We only have about 3 weeks left so I was wondering: Are you planning to join the fall challenge?

Weds 8/3/11 QOTD Earl of Sandwich has been a staple at DTD for many years now. It is supposed to come to NYC but seems to be delayed and now there is talk of one in Boston.  Have you ever been to Earl of Sandwich? If you have what was good to eat? 

Thursday 8/4/11 QOTD - I was told when I was growing up that "Idle hands are the devil's workshop" Some people suggest that to curb snacking you should have a hobby.  Do you have a hobby? Does it help you stop snacking?

QOTD Friday August 5 2011 What is your favorite go to healthy recipe?

QOTD Saturday August 6
This qotd is inspired by all of you who have posted pictures of your pets.
Do you have a pet? If so, please post your favorite pet pic or share a favorite pet story!

QOTD Sunday August 7
Is there something you would like to do but your weight/current fitness level/body image/self doubt is holding you back?

QOTD Monday August 8
Have you been to any of the water parks in Orlando (Blizzard Beach, Typhoon Lagoon, Aquatica, Discovery Cove, etc.)? Do you have a favorite?

QOTD Tuesday August 9
Do you have a favorite beach? Describe your perfect day there.

QOTD Wednesday August 10
I've read that many nutritionists recommend following an 80/20 rule-eating healthy 80% of the time and enjoying your favorite treats in moderation 20% of the time. What would you say your percentage is? Do you plan for your "off plan" meals or treats?

QOTD Thursday August 11 Did you do any of the following this week: plan your meals, plan your workouts, try a new recipe, or participate in Healthy Habits?  Bonus Disney QOTD: What's the best thing you've learned from the DIS?

QOTD, Monday August 15: Heigh Ho, Heigh Ho! It's Off to Lose Weight We Go! Those poor 7 Dwarfs are lonely -- and you are going to keep them company today (No, you are not going to be Snow White ), What is your Dwarf name today (i.e. -- what would describe you)? Your fellow companions are Dopey, Sneezy, Happy, Bashful, Sleepy, Grumpy and Doc -- and you can't take one of their names!

QOTD, Tuesday, August 16: Do you have a "brand name" item that you indulge yourself with? Do you use it as a reward for following your eating or exercise plan?

QOTD Wednesday August 17, 2011:  Bippity Boppity Boo! Your Fairy Godmother has 1 gift for you -- you may either 1) magically be transformed to your perfect healthy weight or 2) have a month-long magical stay at your favorite Disney resort. The perfect healthy weight includes a complete new wardrobe, the Disney stay includes your immediate family, and all work/school/outside obligations would just be suspended in time and waiting when you got back. Which will it be? 

QOTD Thursday August 18, 2011: In honor of receiving my September issue of InStyle magazine, describe your fashion style or "personality" in one word -- are you happy with it? It there another word you aspire to?

QOTD Friday, August 19, 2011:What is your favorite amusement park that is NOT Disney? Or do you have one?

QOTD Saturday, 8/20/11: Share one thing that you learned this challenge that you can take with you for the Fall Challenge.

QOTD Sunday, August 21, 2011: Share your favorite Disney quote. It can be a line from a song, a movie or a quote by anyone, real or imaginary.   

QOTD Monday, August 22, 2011: Is there something that you can do today to get yourself back on track, or if you are holding steady on the track (good for you ) is there something that you can do keep yourself on track?

QOTD Tuesday, August 23, 2011: One of the fun things about Disneyworld and Disneyland is the people watching -- it's amazing!  So please share with us something funny that you saw or heard on a Disney trip. It can be something by someone that you were with or someone that you just saw or heard.

QOTD Wednesday, August 24, 2011: How is your body image today? You can take the quiz and share the answer or just tell us how you feel about your body image. 

QOTD Thursday, August 25, 2011: Say something nice about your body.

QOTD Friday, August 26, 2011. Have you ever heard of the game of expressing yourself in just five words? It can be about any topic. For our purposes today I am going to ask you to express how you feel about this challenge in just five words. It can be about the challenge, about what you did or didn't do, what you might do better, or even how you feel about Disney. It just needs to be said in FIVE words.  








__________________


----------



## lisah0711

Wowza!  Going to a meeting and lunch and look what you miss!   

I'm in as a loser!  

Thank you, Rose, for putting this all together for us and to Dona, CC, and Connie for taking care of us, too.

It's going to be a great summer!


----------



## Worfiedoodles

In the Biggest Loser Summer Challenge, I am.


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

*Rose* Clean up the Clutter is fab-u-lous! 

I'm working on an action plan and hope to post the first weeks challenge on Friday June 3. 
I'm going to try to get up early and do it, or late at night Thursday for all you early birds.


----------



## Disneywedding2010

I'm in! I lost focus and was nowhere near my goal. I tend to lose weight better during the summer cause its so dang hot in Texas. I do LOTS of swimming this time of year


----------



## Disneyland_emily

Count me in as a looser

Gotta get the mojo back to train for my first (and 2nd) 1/2 marathons in September!

-em


----------



## lovetoscrap

You know that I am in!!!  Hope I can keep up a little better than I have been the last few weeks on the other thread.  



glss1/2fll said:


> I'll do it. I lurked (and gained!) during the spring challenge, but am ready for summer!


  Great to have you along!  Keep that glass 1/2 full of all the water you will be drinking for the Healthy Habits! 


Rose&Mike said:


> Hi Nancy! I will make a SELCOEYWBS category just for you.


----------



## buzz5985

I'm in for the Summer Challenge.  I hope to have more time to participate in the thread.  

Janis


----------



## Meetmeinmontauk

Count me in as a *loser* for the summer challenge!


----------



## tigger813

Tigger is with you! I hope to make maintainer this time!

Glad to see some new folks here with us!

I will be happy to substitute as a coach. I can't commit to anything with the uncertainty of my mom!

I just posted the FINAL results so check them out on the BL11 Spring thread! Amazing!


----------



## pilotwife_02

Can I join?  I just had a baby 3 months ago and need to finish getting this baby weight off!


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

Count me in.  Definitely need to be a loser this challenge instead of a gainer.  I am excited for a fresh start.

Thanks so much rose for putting these challenges together.  We couldnt do it without you.


----------



## KristiMc

Count me in as a loser!  I did not do so well towards the end of the last challenge so I need to kick it into gear for the summer.

I can be the coach the week of 8/26.

Kristi


----------



## lisah0711

Rose&Mike said:


> Hi Nancy! I will make a SELCOEYWBS category just for you.



Ooo, Nancy, I like your new category!    Actually I think that you could add pretty much all of us to that one!  



BernardandMissBianca said:


> *Rose* Clean up the Clutter is fab-u-lous!
> 
> I'm working on an action plan and hope to post the first weeks challenge on Friday June 3.
> I'm going to try to get up early and do it, or late at night Thursday for all you early birds.



Buffy, I forgot to thank you for the Clutter challenge -- sorry, too much clutter in the brain!  



pilotwife_02 said:


> Can I join?  I just had a baby 3 months ago and need to finish getting this baby weight off!



  pilotwife 02!  Thanks for joining our challenge!  



KristiMc said:


> Count me in as a loser!  I did not do so well towards the end of the last challenge so I need to kick it into gear for the summer.



, Kristi, alot of us seem to have had a bump in the road in May.  But we are raring to go now!  

Oh, I always love a brand new, shiny challenge thread!


----------



## Rose&Mike

wickey's friend said:


> I'm in for being a "loser" again!  I didn't quite make my goal during the spring, so I have more to lose.
> 
> wickey's friend (Pat)


Welcome Pat!



liesel said:


> Aug 5 works for me!  My kids actually start school on the 8th so I'll have time to chat (trying not to think about my baby starting 1st grade that week and my oldest in 4th grade!).


Perfect! Hopefully coaching will be a good distraction for you!



lisah0711 said:


> Wowza!  Going to a meeting and lunch and look what you miss!
> 
> I'm in as a loser!
> 
> Thank you, Rose, for putting this all together for us and to Dona, CC, and Connie for taking care of us, too.
> 
> It's going to be a great summer!


Hi Lisa!



Worfiedoodles said:


> In the Biggest Loser Summer Challenge, I am.


Glad you are here Maria. BTW--the new Star Tours--FABULOUS!!!! I think we rode it 6 or 8 times while we were there!



BernardandMissBianca said:


> *Rose* Clean up the Clutter is fab-u-lous!
> 
> I'm working on an action plan and hope to post the first weeks challenge on Friday June 3.
> I'm going to try to get up early and do it, or late at night Thursday for all you early birds.


Thank you so much Buffy! I'm glad you like the name. Please let me know if I can help in any way!



Disneywedding2010 said:


> I'm in! I lost focus and was nowhere near my goal. I tend to lose weight better during the summer cause its so dang hot in Texas. I do LOTS of swimming this time of year


Welcome!



Disneyland_emily said:


> Count me in as a looser
> 
> Gotta get the mojo back to train for my first (and 2nd) 1/2 marathons in September!
> 
> -em


What races are you running Em???



lovetoscrap said:


> You know that I am in!!!  Hope I can keep up a little better than I have been the last few weeks on the other thread.
> 
> 
> Great to have you along!  Keep that glass 1/2 full of all the water you will be drinking for the Healthy Habits!


After the initial craziness at the start, the thread usually slows down A LOT in the summer. Loved the water comment!



buzz5985 said:


> I'm in for the Summer Challenge.  I hope to have more time to participate in the thread.
> 
> Janis


Good to see you!



Meetmeinmontauk said:


> Count me in as a *loser* for the summer challenge!


Welcome!!!



tigger813 said:


> Tigger is with you! I hope to make maintainer this time!
> 
> Glad to see some new folks here with us!
> 
> I will be happy to substitute as a coach. I can't commit to anything with the uncertainty of my mom!
> 
> I just posted the FINAL results so check them out on the BL11 Spring thread! Amazing!


Glad to see you, Tracey! I'll keep the substitute coach in mind!



pilotwife_02 said:


> Can I join?  I just had a baby 3 months ago and need to finish getting this baby weight off!


Welcome! Girl or boy????



mommyof2Pirates said:


> Count me in.  Definitely need to be a loser this challenge instead of a gainer.  I am excited for a fresh start.
> 
> Thanks so much rose for putting these challenges together.  We couldnt do it without you.


Don't you just love fresh starts? Glad you are here Lindsay!



KristiMc said:


> Count me in as a loser!  I did not do so well towards the end of the last challenge so I need to kick it into gear for the summer.
> 
> I can be the coach the week of 8/26.
> 
> Kristi


Perfect! Thank you for coaching!



lisah0711 said:


> Oh, I always love a brand new, shiny challenge thread!



Me too!


----------



## Rose&Mike

*I still need a coach for the week of 6/17 if anyone is interested.* 

Seems like I had something else I wanted to say, but I can't remember what it was! We are still chatting on the old thread for just a few more days. Moving day is Monday. If you are new you are welcome to join us.

Oh, I remember, if you have a birthday between now and September10th or so, please send me a pm. We'd love to celebrate with you.


----------



## pilotwife_02

Rose&Mike said:


> Welcome! Girl or boy????




My 3rd (and final  ) boy!  

Thanks for the welcome!

ETA: Oh, and my real name is Dawn


----------



## mackeysmom

Hi -

I'd like to join 

As you can see by my ticker, I still have quite a way to go before reaching my goal - I could use all the support that's out there 

- Laura


----------



## wickey's friend

mackeysmom said:


> Hi -
> 
> I'd like to join
> 
> As you can see by my ticker, I still have quite a way to go before reaching my goal - I could use all the support that's out there
> 
> - Laura



Hi, Laura -- you can do this!  I lost 13 this spring, mostly because of the spring challenge.  The Friday weigh-ins are great motivators.  I still have at least 27 more to go before I hit where I want to be, so I'm right there with you on needing support!


----------



## Disneyland_emily

I am running the DLR & Wine and Dine 1/2s in September

I did really well until after Everest and lost all motivation- Im giving myself till the 31st then back in full gear 

-em


----------



## runner_princess

Can I join? I'm Savannah, and I'd be in as a loser.


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

*Lisa!!!!!*

Just wanted to say good luck tomorrow!!!!!!!


----------



## rhonda_2003

I wanna be a LOSER!!!!  I need to lose a bunch!


----------



## Disneylush

Hello! My name is Nancy and I W.I.S.H to be a LOSER!!!


----------



## Rose&Mike

pilotwife_02 said:


> My 3rd (and final  ) boy!
> 
> Thanks for the welcome!
> 
> ETA: Oh, and my real name is Dawn


Very exciting! And I got your bday! Thanks.



mackeysmom said:


> Hi -
> 
> I'd like to join
> 
> As you can see by my ticker, I still have quite a way to go before reaching my goal - I could use all the support that's out there
> 
> - Laura


Welcome!



wickey's friend said:


> Hi, Laura -- you can do this!  I lost 13 this spring, mostly because of the spring challenge.  The Friday weigh-ins are great motivators.  I still have at least 27 more to go before I hit where I want to be, so I'm right there with you on needing support!


Congrats on the 13 pounds!



Disneyland_emily said:


> I am running the DLR & Wine and Dine 1/2s in September
> 
> I did really well until after Everest and lost all motivation- Im giving myself till the 31st then back in full gear
> 
> -em


I am planning on the W&D if my knee cooperates! It's a really fun race!




runner_princess said:


> Can I join? I'm Savannah, and I'd be in as a loser.


Welcome! 



rhonda_2003 said:


> I wanna be a LOSER!!!!  I need to lose a bunch!


Welcome!



Disneylush said:


> Hello! My name is Nancy and I W.I.S.H to be a LOSER!!!


Welcome Nancy! You are our 3rd Nancy!


----------



## sahbushka

IPlease count me in as a loser!  I am looking forward to this challenge and am hoping it will help keep me on track this summer!  




liesel said:


> Aug 5 works for me!  My kids actually start school on the 8th so I'll have time to chat (trying not to think about my baby starting 1st grade that week and my oldest in 4th grade!).



My oldest starts 1st grade in the fall!    The time just goes so quickly!


----------



## tigger813

So great to see so many familiar faces and a lot of new ones as well.

Sorry, I can't do that week that you need a coach. That's the girls last week of school and I will be getting ready to head down to my Mom's at the end of the week.

My goal is going to be the same one as last round. Hopefully my schedule will be normal so I can get in my workouts. I need to actually get back to working out this week. I know it will help me feel better emotionally as well it always does.

It's a hot one here in MA today and supposed to be worse tomorrow! Got the bedroom ACs in so we only have the dining room one left! I also need to see where my curtain I put up in the hallway last year to keep that part of the house cooler is.

TTFN


----------



## NewlyDisneyCrazed

May I join too? I would like to be a loser. I'm down 4 lbs. so far but lots more to go! The challenge ends when we'll be in DISNEY WORLD! Great goal to work towards! Thanks for this!
Tara


----------



## Rose&Mike

sahbushka said:


> IPlease count me in as a loser!  I am looking forward to this challenge and am hoping it will help keep me on track this summer!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My oldest starts 1st grade in the fall!    The time just goes so quickly!


Good to see you SarahMay!



tigger813 said:


> So great to see so many familiar faces and a lot of new ones as well.
> 
> Sorry, I can't do that week that you need a coach. That's the girls last week of school and I will be getting ready to head down to my Mom's at the end of the week.
> 
> My goal is going to be the same one as last round. Hopefully my schedule will be normal so I can get in my workouts. I need to actually get back to working out this week. I know it will help me feel better emotionally as well it always does.
> 
> It's a hot one here in MA today and supposed to be worse tomorrow! Got the bedroom ACs in so we only have the dining room one left! I also need to see where my curtain I put up in the hallway last year to keep that part of the house cooler is.
> 
> TTFN


Don't even worry about coaching Tracey! You have tons on your plate right now. I hope you get some workouts in!



NewlyDisneyCrazed said:


> May I join too? I would like to be a loser. I'm down 4 lbs. so far but lots more to go! The challenge ends when we'll be in DISNEY WORLD! Great goal to work towards! Thanks for this!
> Tara



Welcome Tara! We love hearing about trips!


----------



## dumbo_buddy

three nancys (nancies?) here! wow! 

growing up the only other nancy i knew was nancy reagan and then, ugh, nancy kerrigan. haha. 

we'll need another nancy nickname. gosh, i feel like a "jennifer" or "sarah"!!

looking forward to the new challenge. i am having a really rough few weeks with my eating and i need a good kick in the pants. 

first thing i need to do is plan a menu and prepare!  sitting around doing nothing but going to BBQs and eating crap at the zoo is just not helping things.


----------



## dumbo_buddy

looks like i'm posting again (sometimes i wonder if i have internet B.O. when i post and nobody posts after me)

today is moving day, right??

looking forward to a new challenge. i am up SEVEN pounds in the last month.  i can't seem to get a handle on my food. i mean, look, i get that i'm pregnant but up 7 pounds for only being 14 weeks is just crazy. i gained alot with my first and it took me until the day before i found out i was pregnant with my second to get to my goal weight!  

i woke up this morning and after getting on the scale and seeing that number i put on my workout clothes and was headed out the door. and like something out of a movie, BOOM! CRASH! DOWNPOUR! really? what a way to start the challenge.

well, after my coffee i'm going to get on the elliptical (ick) for a while and sweat it out here at home. it's HOT and HUMID in that room. we have a ton of errands to do and one of them includes grocery shopping. i've made my menu plan for the week and have a list of healthy foods for the the week. 

must get this butt (and gut) in gear! it's going to be a LONG summer chasing around a toddler and i need to get back in shape!


----------



## pilotwife_02

Awww....don't be so touch on yourself.  I gained A LOT with each pregnancy even though I watched what I ate with the last 2 pregnancies (with my first one I figured, hey I'm pregnant I'm going to enjoy this and splurge).  My doctor said some woman are just predisposed to gain a certain amount no matter what they do.

I am currently working to get the baby weight off after having my 3rd and last 3 months ago.  I did it before I know I can do it again.


----------



## SettinSail

Hi ladies !!!   Please count me in for the Summer Challenge.  My BFF is still here visiting but she is leaving tomorrow.  

We have had a FANTASTIC 50th birthday extravaganza trip around Europe and we got home late last night.

Most fantastic of all is I lost 1.6 pounds during the trip !!!

I only have 1.2 to lose to reach 30 pounds !!!

I've only read page one so far of this thread but I am looking forward to catching up with everyone soon.  I will be posting a brief trip report too even though it wasn't a Disney trip.  You can read or not as you like.  We had so much fun and no problems at all which is a miracle.

See you soon!

Shawn


----------



## aamomma

Hello, everyone.  I am joining for the summer as a loser, but my goal is to be a maintainer by fall.  It's exciting to see new names joining, as well as old friends.  I am going to try to be good today, but with DH home from work, it will be a challenge.  Thanks for all the work that goes into keeping these threads going, it really does make a difference.


----------



## Rose&Mike

dumbo_buddy said:


> three nancys (nancies?) here! wow!
> 
> growing up the only other nancy i knew was nancy reagan and then, ugh, nancy kerrigan. haha.
> 
> we'll need another nancy nickname. gosh, i feel like a "jennifer" or "sarah"!!


 This cracked me up! The only people I meet named Rose are OLD! Though there was a young jockey riding in the KY Derby named Rosie. And she was too cute!



dumbo_buddy said:


> looks like i'm posting again (sometimes i wonder if i have internet B.O. when i post and nobody posts after me)
> 
> today is moving day, right??
> 
> looking forward to a new challenge. i am up SEVEN pounds in the last month.  i can't seem to get a handle on my food. i mean, look, i get that i'm pregnant but up 7 pounds for only being 14 weeks is just crazy. i gained alot with my first and it took me until the day before i found out i was pregnant with my second to get to my goal weight!
> 
> i woke up this morning and after getting on the scale and seeing that number i put on my workout clothes and was headed out the door. and like something out of a movie, BOOM! CRASH! DOWNPOUR! really? what a way to start the challenge.
> 
> well, after my coffee i'm going to get on the elliptical (ick) for a while and sweat it out here at home. it's HOT and HUMID in that room. we have a ton of errands to do and one of them includes grocery shopping. i've made my menu plan for the week and have a list of healthy foods for the the week.
> 
> must get this butt (and gut) in gear! it's going to be a LONG summer chasing around a toddler and i need to get back in shape!


Great job on the meal planning! And I hope the elliptical wasn't too awful! The sun is actually out here again today. It's amazing!



SettinSail said:


> Hi ladies !!!   Please count me in for the Summer Challenge.  My BFF is still here visiting but she is leaving tomorrow.
> 
> We have had a FANTASTIC 50th birthday extravaganza trip around Europe and we got home late last night.
> 
> Most fantastic of all is I lost 1.6 pounds during the trip !!!
> 
> I only have 1.2 to lose to reach 30 pounds !!!
> 
> I've only read page one so far of this thread but I am looking forward to catching up with everyone soon.  I will be posting a brief trip report too even though it wasn't a Disney trip.  You can read or not as you like.  We had so much fun and no problems at all which is a miracle.
> 
> See you soon!
> 
> Shawn



Welcome back Shawn! Sounds like a fabulous trip. And woohoo on the loss! Very impressive!


*******
Guess what I am doing--yep, icing my knees. BUT I am absolutely THRILLED to say that we had a reasonable run today! We have got to start getting up earlier, though. We got to the park around 8:15 and it was already 76 and a billion percent humidity. But I am not complaining. I'd much rather be hot than cold! Mike said the heat might have actually helped my knee a bit.

We went 4 miles at a run 4/ walk 30 sec interval. I think the average ended up being right around 11:00, so pretty slow compared to earlier in the spring. But my goal was to go 4 miles. My knee got sore pretty quickly and then just stayed there. No real pain. If it wasn't for the fact that I have battled the itbs for so long now, I would have just ignored it. The really exciting news is the soreness went away during the walk breaks and NOTHING hurts now. I am cautiously optimistic, for the first time in a long time now! We'll see what the doctor says--he might still say more time off, but I'm hoping he says I can keep running for now. I did my rehab exercises and stretched and used the foam roller--so I'm following the rules!

I think I am going to hold off and start the QOTD, maybe on Thursday. Let everyone recover from the holiday weekend.

Have a great day!


----------



## tinkerbellang

May I please join - I'll be a loser.  Need to lose 25 lbs by August 26!    With support I know I can do it.  

Thanks.

Angie


----------



## sahbushka

Good morning all.  So I feel a little blue this morning.  Even though I am behaving much better I still see the numbers creep up a bit each morning so I am going to have to break out the old food journal and start writing things down again.  I tried a new breakfast with a 1/2 cup egg beaters south western style and a low carb small tortilla and a few bits of diced onion.  It was pretty tasty...now we just have to see how long it keeps me full for.  It is only 2 points on WW which is the plan that I am on so that still gives me plenty of points for the rest of the day.  My dh is making a pulled chicken sandwich for lunch.  It is a yummy WW recipe we found and we use the thin buns instead of bread to hold it together.

A little about me for those who don't know me.  I am a married mother of two.  My son just turned 6 and will be entering 1st grade in the fall.  My daughter is almost 3 and is very funny and stuborn!  My son is my disney lover...even going on rides my dh is too nervous to go on like tower of terror!  I used to be a travel agent and my specialty was Disney so I was able to do an onsite trip to WDW and toured one of the ships quite a while ago.  My family is going on our first Disney Cruise and WDW trip in November so we are very excited about that.

I have been on my weight loss journey for just over 2 years now.   The first year went great but this past year I have actually gone up and down about 30 lbs...right now I am up so am down about 85 over all right now though I have been down as much as 111 at one time.  I have decided to start from where I am as of the begining of this challenge so when I weigh in on friday that will be my 0 and I will go from there.  I had great success two summers ago with this challenge and hopefully it will bring me the same motivation as it did last time.

I look forward to getting to know you all as the challenge progresses!

SarahMay

P.S.  Oh, and for those of you who know who we are...I am a DIS Diva!


----------



## cclovesdis

Hi Everyone!

I am definitely in as a loser. I will be coaching Healthy Habits again and have some ideas to keep things fun this summer.

A little about me...my name is Christina but everyone calls me CC. It just takes too long to say my full name.  I work in quality control. I used to teach special education, but when no one was hiring after I finished my full-time master's program, I got a job in quality control and loved it. That was a temporary position and I started a full-time one just after Thanksgiving of 2010. I love my new job and love my co-workers too. I am doing some training as well. I also spend a lot of time crunching numbers and running statistical analysis. I have a big presesntation due in a few weeks that will really test my statistics knowledge.

My big plan for today is to clean my bedroom. I toss and turn A LOT at night (I've been having big problems with nightmares lately) and have managed to knock my sheets off my bed. So, I need to change my sheets and pick up all the junk on my floor. 

Then, I'd like to get in some exercise. I'm supposed to go to WW tomorrow and weigh-in and meet the leader. The receptionist who works this meeting with her talked me into coming to meetings when I weighed-in on Friday afternoon. I'm hoping that will help me lose the 20 (or 40 if you are going my mom's opinion ) pounds I need to lose before our trip to WDW in August.

Well, I need to go eat lunch. I woke up about an hour ago so I haven't had breakfast. Better get going on my day...

CC


----------



## dumbo_buddy

Rose&Mike said:


> This cracked me up! The only people I meet named Rose are OLD! Though there was a young jockey riding in the KY Derby named Rosie. And she was too cute!
> 
> 
> Great job on the meal planning! And I hope the elliptical wasn't too awful! The sun is actually out here again today. It's amazing!
> 
> *******
> Guess what I am doing--yep, icing my knees. BUT I am absolutely THRILLED to say that we had a reasonable run today! We have got to start getting up earlier, though. We got to the park around 8:15 and it was already 76 and a billion percent humidity. But I am not complaining. I'd much rather be hot than cold! Mike said the heat might have actually helped my knee a bit.
> 
> We went 4 miles at a run 4/ walk 30 sec interval. I think the average ended up being right around 11:00, so pretty slow compared to earlier in the spring. But my goal was to go 4 miles. My knee got sore pretty quickly and then just stayed there. No real pain. If it wasn't for the fact that I have battled the itbs for so long now, I would have just ignored it. The really exciting news is the soreness went away during the walk breaks and NOTHING hurts now. I am cautiously optimistic, for the first time in a long time now! We'll see what the doctor says--he might still say more time off, but I'm hoping he says I can keep running for now. I did my rehab exercises and stretched and used the foam roller--so I'm following the rules!
> 
> I think I am going to hold off and start the QOTD, maybe on Thursday. Let everyone recover from the holiday weekend.
> 
> Have a great day!



my friend down the street has a 5 year old named rose and my best friend growing up is a rosa (i call her rosie). i'm like you - everyone i've known named nancy growing up was old 

so, um, menu planning starts tonight because we had mcdonalds for lunch.  i DID make a fairly decent choice though. well, better than my usual two cheeseburger meal and a shake. i got the grilled chicken sandwich with no mayo (hate mayo), ate half the fries and had a water. ok fine, i snuck one of thomas's mcnuggets and a sip of john's shake. hehe.

nice job on the run! keep icing. one of these days that darn knee is going to heal! i actually managed a jog today! it stopped raining and i decided to head out. of course as soon as i was down the street it started to rain but i said the heck with it and kept going. it felt AWESOME! i ran for half an hour straight (that USED to be easy but after all my stomach issues and 1st trimester ickiness i'm almost at square one) and managed a smidge under 3 miles. 

i don't know if it's the pregnancy hormones or just the fact that i was able to take a breather for myself but jogging out there in the rain and feeling good made me choke up a little. i imagined how i did this all winter and met my goal of the princess. i thought about how awesome(-ly painful) it felt to run and finish the princess and how in 2013 i WILL be running the WDW marathon. 

anyway, i need to remember that feeling and get out there as often as i can, even if i'm only jogging for a little each time. i SHOULD remember that when i'm eating crap....well, one thing at a time 



tinkerbellang said:


> May I please join - I'll be a loser.  Need to lose 25 lbs by August 26!    With support I know I can do it.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Angie



hi angie! welcome! looking forward to getting to know you 



sahbushka said:


> Good morning all.  So I feel a little blue this morning.  Even though I am behaving much better I still see the numbers creep up a bit each morning so I am going to have to break out the old food journal and start writing things down again.  I tried a new breakfast with a 1/2 cup egg beaters south western style and a low carb small tortilla and a few bits of diced onion.  It was pretty tasty...now we just have to see how long it keeps me full for.  It is only 2 points on WW which is the plan that I am on so that still gives me plenty of points for the rest of the day.  My dh is making a pulled chicken sandwich for lunch.  It is a yummy WW recipe we found and we use the thin buns instead of bread to hold it together.
> 
> A little about me for those who don't know me.  I am a married mother of two.  My son just turned 6 and will be entering 1st grade in the fall.  My daughter is almost 3 and is very funny and stuborn!  My son is my disney lover...even going on rides my dh is too nervous to go on like tower of terror!  I used to be a travel agent and my specialty was Disney so I was able to do an onsite trip to WDW and toured one of the ships quite a while ago.  My family is going on our first Disney Cruise and WDW trip in November so we are very excited about that.
> 
> I have been on my weight loss journey for just over 2 years now.   The first year went great but this past year I have actually gone up and down about 30 lbs...right now I am up so am down about 85 over all right now though I have been down as much as 111 at one time.  I have decided to start from where I am as of the begining of this challenge so when I weigh in on friday that will be my 0 and I will go from there.  I had great success two summers ago with this challenge and hopefully it will bring me the same motivation as it did last time.
> 
> I look forward to getting to know you all as the challenge progresses!
> 
> SarahMay
> 
> P.S.  Oh, and for those of you who know who we are...I am a DIS Diva!



hi sarahmay!

i don't know what a dis diva is...but sounds neat  

i'm a disney travel agent now! i was hoping to tour the dream but i live too far and my little guy is too young to be able to get down there any more often than we do for our vacations. oh well. one of these days i'll take advantage of the perks!!

good luck in your journey! i've found this group to be really supportive. i really enjoy coming on here and posting. i never was much of an internet community person but after meeting some of the WISH people i'm happy happy i did!



SettinSail said:


> Hi ladies !!!   Please count me in for the Summer Challenge.  My BFF is still here visiting but she is leaving tomorrow.
> 
> We have had a FANTASTIC 50th birthday extravaganza trip around Europe and we got home late last night.
> 
> Most fantastic of all is I lost 1.6 pounds during the trip !!!
> 
> I only have 1.2 to lose to reach 30 pounds !!!
> 
> I've only read page one so far of this thread but I am looking forward to catching up with everyone soon.  I will be posting a brief trip report too even though it wasn't a Disney trip.  You can read or not as you like.  We had so much fun and no problems at all which is a miracle.
> 
> See you soon!
> 
> Shawn



great job shawn on the weight loss! woot!  glad you had a great trip!
********************

took the dog to get groomed today. while we were waiting we went to famous footwear and bought thomas some really cute toy story sneakers that light up. then at target i bought two pairs of maternity shorts that i'm pretty sure will be what i live in the whole summer. that, and my already big t-shirts 

we had mcdonalds for lunch but at least i got in a 30 min jog today so i'm feeling ok about it. 

after thomas' nap i still need to go back out, get our IDs for the beach/pool club, food shopping, costco, and maybe hit up ashley furniture for a new bedroom set. i'm tired already!


----------



## Worfiedoodles

*Rose* said to move to this thread, so here I am! Just in from a weekend basically spent on our deck in my swimsuit. The good news -- I had to go order a new one in a smaller size on top and bottom -- I'm clearly smaller than last year, even though I think I weigh almost as much as I did a year ago. The bad news -- that's the only good news. I have eaten whatever dh decided to bring me all weekend, and other than deciding June 1st he would start eating healthy, he hasn't made a good nutrition decision once! 

I'm packing my healthy lunch for tomorrow, and we have a good menu planned for the week. Now I just have to make myself get back to working out...haven't done that since Friday, either...

Maria


----------



## tigger813

Good afternoon,

Tomorrow is my new beginning once again! I have eaten nothing but bad stuff all weekend including the big burger and fries and cheesecake at Cheesecake Factory for lunch. All I am eating the rest of the day is water with my mango aloe! I also hope to get up and get in a 2 mile workout to get me going again on working out. I have taken far too much time off from that. I will also get in a walk tomorrow night if the weather cooperates for soccer practice. Probably getting the kids take out for supper tomorrow night. I'm planning on doing a shake for breakfast, a protein bar for lunch and a chicken burger for supper with some cole slaw.

Are we doing introductions yet?

Talked to my sister a few minutes ago and they got my mom into a wheelchair and the new meds seem to be helping. She had a visitor and a friend from up here had called so I will talk to her later if she's up to it.

Almost my turn to play LEGO POTC. It's hot outside but the inside has stayed nice and cool while we've been out. Trying to get the kids showered and cleaned up for school tomorrow. I have to work until 2. 

TTFN


----------



## Rose&Mike

*Tracey*--let's save the big introductions for the end of the week. I figure everyone will slowly be making their way over here. How about Thursday? I will post a QOTD. Glad your Mom is doing a little better.

*Maria*--Sounds like a relaxing weekend. I hope getting back on plan this week goes fabulously!

*Nancy*--woohoo for getting a run in! And McDonald's--what can I say. I have been totally craving a Big Mac. What is that about. Even though I've cheated a little bit, I have not had hamburger in almost two years. And I definitely can't have the bun. But the special sauce....Anyhow, next time you want McDs just pretend you are a g-f vegetarian!

*Hi CC! *Glad you are doing ok!

*SarahMay*--I think starting at 0 is a good thing. BUT you also need to remind yourself that you are getting back on the wagon before gaining back all of the weight and that is a FABULOUS thing!

*Welcome tinkerbellAng!!! * We're glad to have you!

******
I hope everyone had a great weekend! It has been nice and warm here--mid 90s. Lovely! 

I'm not sure how much I will be around tomorrow--it's back to work. Uggh. But I'm off Wednesday, so if I am not here tomorrow, I will be back on Wednesday!

Have a great Tuesday!


----------



## MinnieMouseMom

Hi all!  I'd like to be a big LOSER!


----------



## pjlla

Okay.... I finally made it.  I'm here.  But, of course, I have no time right now to do lots of replies.... but hopefully tomorrow.

Hello to all of my "old" BL friends and I look forward to meeting all of you new folks!  Sorry I've gotta run again now.... busy, busy weekend.  TTYL.........P


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

dumbo_buddy said:


> today is moving day, right??



I was confused too.  I saw Rose's post about moving and was like "I though we were moving on monday".  Then after catching up on the first few pages here I realized it is Monday.

I will be so confused tomorrow.



SettinSail said:


> Hi ladies !!!   Please count me in for the Summer Challenge.  My BFF is still here visiting but she is leaving tomorrow.
> 
> We have had a FANTASTIC 50th birthday extravaganza trip around Europe and we got home late last night.



Im so glad you had a wonderful trip with your girlfriend Shawn.  I am amazed that you lost weight how impressive. 



Rose&Mike said:


> We went 4 miles at a run 4/ walk 30 sec interval. I think the average ended up being right around 11:00, so pretty slow compared to earlier in the spring. But my goal was to go 4 miles. My knee got sore pretty quickly and then just stayed there. No real pain. If it wasn't for the fact that I have battled the itbs for so long now, I would have just ignored it. The really exciting news is the soreness went away during the walk breaks and NOTHING hurts now. I am cautiously optimistic, for the first time in a long time now! We'll see what the doctor says--he might still say more time off, but I'm hoping he says I can keep running for now. I did my rehab exercises and stretched and used the foam roller--so I'm following the rules!



Yay Im glad to hear the knee is slowly improving. 

PS:  I have a habit of coming up with nick names for people even when they dont really have one.  A few times I was tempted to call you Rosie but I didnt want you to throw virtual rocks at me.




tigger813 said:


> Talked to my sister a few minutes ago and they got my mom into a wheelchair and the new meds seem to be helping. She had a visitor and a friend from up here had called so I will talk to her later if she's up to it.



Glad to hear she got up a bit today.

**********************************************************
I have had such an amazing weekend.  Nothing spectacular to report.  Just beautiful weather and time with the family.  It is so nice to just be able to spend relaxing time together and not have to rush from here to there.

Today I did alot of work on getting our house ready for summer.  Cleaned the back patio/grill/furniture.  Planted and weeded the rest of the garden.  Scrubbed my bathroom and kitchen from head to toe.  It feels so good to have a clean house inside and out.

Next up is making a meal plan and going to the grocery store.  I most likely will do this on thursday after I get paid.  My plan is to kick some butt this challenge and loose some major pounds.  Im tired of my excuses!!!!!!!!!

Cant wait to keep chatting with my old friends and make some new ones too.


----------



## susieb16

I'd love to join as a loser.  I am trying to lose about 30 pounds. I started W.W. this past Saturday but I need all the accountibility that I can get. Thanks!


----------



## tggrrstarr

I'm in!  I didn't do so well last challenge either, pretty much just a big fat maintain.  Hopefully I can pick it up a bit this time.  I at least just need to get out of this stupid decade, lol!
Kelli


----------



## RemembertheMagic98

Hello Friends!  I'm excited to jump on over to the new thread and the new challenge!! I'm heading to Great Adventure (Six Flags) tomorrow to chaparone the Senior trip so I probably won't make it back on the boards until Wednesday (by the time we get home and then I have to bake for the community service luncheon on Wednesday!).  So, I wish you all a Happy Tuesday filled with great choices  Although I wonder what I will exactly be eating at an amusement park that is classified as a "great" choice 
I'll let you know how it goes!


----------



## mikamah

Rose&Mike said:


> [Hi Nancy! I will make a SELCOEYWBS category just for you.


I love it.  I'll be in this club too, and hopefully a loser also!

Thank you Rose, CC, Dona, Connie and Lisa for running this challenge.  It is so appreciated, and really helpful to so many of us.


----------



## donac

Good Tuesday morning.  

I know I didn't get on here yesterday and I am sorry.  After my visit with my in laws I was feeling a little down.  My nephew is getting married June 2012.  He will be 34 in Dec so it is nice to see him settle down.  But we found the my neice in Kansas may be getting married Fall 2012.  In nj terms she is young since she will only be 23 but to many parts of the country this is normal.  

The part that got me down was that I want to go to that wedding which will involve a plane trip and a long weekend away.  An expense I wasn't expecting.  Just when we started thinking about going to DW next summer.  I don't know if we can handle both along with the last year of tuition.  We know not many people in the family will be able to make it so we really want to go but it will really not be a vacation and after 2 summers with no real vacations I really need one.  I am even thinking about tutoring next year to make some extra money.  We shall see. 

Yesterday was a nice day.  We had no real plans.  I got the frig cleaned out and went grocery shopping.  We then went to the local Memorial Day ceremony where we got to talk to some friends who are on the First Aid Squad.  we then went and bought a new vacuum.  This one vacuum costs as much as all the vacuums we have bought since we got married.  BUT it got up the dog hair we have been drowning in.  Never knew a short haired dog could shed so much but this new vacuum did a great job so we are happy.  

Welcome to the new challenge. I will be cleaning out my inbox to get ready for the weights on Friday. 

Have a happy and healthy day.


----------



## tigger813

Morning all,

Got up and did the 2 mile WATP with weights this morning. That's a start for me. Also should be walking tonight at the track during Izzie's soccer practice. 

Mom got into the wheelchair twice yesterday. Not sure if she was going to the drs today. They may try a different radiation place. Hopefully one that will listen to her. I'm sending her a package on Thursday. The girls drew pictures and Izzie made her a bird in Sunday school. We also bought her a "Lady" stuffed dog to cuddle with. Not sure yet if I will be taking Izzie with me. Ash will be getting her braces while I am gone. I'll mail a box of stuff down for me when I go so I can just do a carry on. I will need  my aloe and shake and tea with me and some other things.

Gotta get Ash moving. I was smart and made the girls' lunches last night so all I have to do is throw them in the bags.

Better get off this computer now. If I have time I will be back on later!

TTFN


----------



## dumbo_buddy

mommyof2Pirates said:


> **********************************************************
> I have had such an amazing weekend.  Nothing spectacular to report.  Just beautiful weather and time with the family.  It is so nice to just be able to spend relaxing time together and not have to rush from here to there.
> 
> Today I did alot of work on getting our house ready for summer.  Cleaned the back patio/grill/furniture.  Planted and weeded the rest of the garden.  Scrubbed my bathroom and kitchen from head to toe.  It feels so good to have a clean house inside and out.
> 
> Next up is making a meal plan and going to the grocery store.  I most likely will do this on thursday after I get paid.  My plan is to kick some butt this challenge and loose some major pounds.  Im tired of my excuses!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Cant wait to keep chatting with my old friends and make some new ones too.



glad you had a great weekend! awesome! i'm jealous of all the cleaning you did. i have some sort of mental block against cleaning. my house is really gross right now and i should just clean for goodness sake but i don't wanna i don't wanna i don't wanna!!!



susieb16 said:


> I'd love to join as a loser.  I am trying to lose about 30 pounds. I started W.W. this past Saturday but I need all the accountibility that I can get. Thanks!



hi and welcome! this place is great for accountability! i mean, i always _feel_ bad when i come on and say i ate mcdonalds 



tggrrstarr said:


> I'm in!  I didn't do so well last challenge either, pretty much just a big fat maintain.  Hopefully I can pick it up a bit this time.  I at least just need to get out of this stupid decade, lol!
> Kelli



hi kelli! you'll do great this time!! 



RemembertheMagic98 said:


> Hello Friends!  I'm excited to jump on over to the new thread and the new challenge!! I'm heading to Great Adventure (Six Flags) tomorrow to chaparone the Senior trip so I probably won't make it back on the boards until Wednesday (by the time we get home and then I have to bake for the community service luncheon on Wednesday!).  So, I wish you all a Happy Tuesday filled with great choices  Although I wonder what I will exactly be eating at an amusement park that is classified as a "great" choice
> I'll let you know how it goes!



i haven't been to great adventure in such a long time. i loved HS trips and summer trips during college with friends. that batman ride was always my favorite!

have fun chaperoning. as i've gotten older i've had less and less tolerance for high school kids at amusements parks (and mostly because i realize how obnoxious i was )

my neighbor just took her kids there the other day but i wonder if my 2 year old would be too young for the kiddie rides. 

have a great time!!



mikamah said:


> I love it.  I'll be in this club too, and hopefully a loser also!
> 
> Thank you Rose, CC, Dona, Connie and Lisa for running this challenge.  It is so appreciated, and really helpful to so many of us.



morning kathy! welcome to _my_ club. lol! it is definitely not exclusive. a while back after i figured out that i had PCOS and needed to really watch what i ate i lost a bunch of weight. people asked me which diet i did and i would tell them it was my newly patented "but the donut down, fatty" diet. lol.



donac said:


> Good Tuesday morning.
> 
> I know I didn't get on here yesterday and I am sorry.  After my visit with my in laws I was feeling a little down.  My nephew is getting married June 2012.  He will be 34 in Dec so it is nice to see him settle down.  But we found the my neice in Kansas may be getting married Fall 2012.  In nj terms she is young since she will only be 23 but to many parts of the country this is normal.
> 
> The part that got me down was that I want to go to that wedding which will involve a plane trip and a long weekend away.  An expense I wasn't expecting.  Just when we started thinking about going to DW next summer.  I don't know if we can handle both along with the last year of tuition.  We know not many people in the family will be able to make it so we really want to go but it will really not be a vacation and after 2 summers with no real vacations I really need one.  I am even thinking about tutoring next year to make some extra money.  We shall see.
> 
> Yesterday was a nice day.  We had no real plans.  I got the frig cleaned out and went grocery shopping.  We then went to the local Memorial Day ceremony where we got to talk to some friends who are on the First Aid Squad.  we then went and bought a new vacuum.  This one vacuum costs as much as all the vacuums we have bought since we got married.  BUT it got up the dog hair we have been drowning in.  Never knew a short haired dog could shed so much but this new vacuum did a great job so we are happy.
> 
> Welcome to the new challenge. I will be cleaning out my inbox to get ready for the weights on Friday.
> 
> Have a happy and healthy day.



aw, that is stinky about the wedding stuff. we just missed my cousin's wedding because it was in naples, florida and just completely out of our budget. i mean, we had hawaii to go to afterall  

it is funny how in different regions of the country the average age for people getting married varies! i went to college in NC and most of my friends were engaged by senior year! and it just baffled me! i felt like i graduated and i was an old maid! but up here getting married at 22 just means you got knocked up! lol!

************************

good morning everyone. it is a beautiful day! we have our last tuesday class of mommy and me (i teach a mon/wed class, a tuesday, and a thursday) today. after this week, our days will be totally free. my plan is to spend the mornings going for walks. i started running last year in june and did the C25k with thomas in a regular stroller. after about two months, my aunt and uncle bought me a jogger! it's a cheapie and very bulky but it works! i wound up doing it all summer and just kept going until the princess half! of course, the long runs were not in the jogger. anyway, unless it's too hot i'm planning on getting out as many days as possible. i don't know that i'll run but at least getting a walk in will be great. 

that's my exercise plan. i think everyone is better off in this house when i get some exercise in! in fact, i'm going to get off here and get going. if i leave in the next 10 min i can get my walk in before mommy and me. cutting it close but since we only have a party today i don't really need to get there early 

have a great day!!


----------



## Rose&Mike

MinnieMouseMom said:


> Hi all!  I'd like to be a big LOSER!


Welcome!


pjlla said:


> Okay.... I finally made it.  I'm here.  But, of course, I have no time right now to do lots of replies.... but hopefully tomorrow.
> 
> Hello to all of my "old" BL friends and I look forward to meeting all of you new folks!  Sorry I've gotta run again now.... busy, busy weekend.  TTYL.........P


Good to see you, Pamela!


mommyof2Pirates said:


> I was confused too.  I saw Rose's post about moving and was like "I though we were moving on monday".  Then after catching up on the first few pages here I realized it is Monday.
> 
> I will be so confused tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> Im so glad you had a wonderful trip with your girlfriend Shawn.  I am amazed that you lost weight how impressive.
> 
> 
> 
> Yay Im glad to hear the knee is slowly improving.
> 
> PS:  I have a habit of coming up with nick names for people even when they dont really have one.  A few times I was tempted to call you Rosie but I didnt want you to throw virtual rocks at me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glad to hear she got up a bit today.
> 
> **********************************************************
> I have had such an amazing weekend.  Nothing spectacular to report.  Just beautiful weather and time with the family.  It is so nice to just be able to spend relaxing time together and not have to rush from here to there.
> 
> Today I did alot of work on getting our house ready for summer.  Cleaned the back patio/grill/furniture.  Planted and weeded the rest of the garden.  Scrubbed my bathroom and kitchen from head to toe.  It feels so good to have a clean house inside and out.
> 
> Next up is making a meal plan and going to the grocery store.  I most likely will do this on thursday after I get paid.  My plan is to kick some butt this challenge and loose some major pounds.  Im tired of my excuses!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Cant wait to keep chatting with my old friends and make some new ones too.


Sounds like a fabulous weekend, Lindsay! And I don't do Rosie, but Mike and my sisters call me Roe, or Roey. Kind of a weird name, I know. Mostly I just go by Rose or Mom.



susieb16 said:


> I'd love to join as a loser.  I am trying to lose about 30 pounds. I started W.W. this past Saturday but I need all the accountibility that I can get. Thanks!


Welcome! We have several people who do WW on here.



tggrrstarr said:


> I'm in!  I didn't do so well last challenge either, pretty much just a big fat maintain.  Hopefully I can pick it up a bit this time.  I at least just need to get out of this stupid decade, lol!
> Kelli


Good to see you Kelli! A maintain is not a gain, but I hope you are a BIG Loser this time!



RemembertheMagic98 said:


> Hello Friends!  I'm excited to jump on over to the new thread and the new challenge!! I'm heading to Great Adventure (Six Flags) tomorrow to chaparone the Senior trip so I probably won't make it back on the boards until Wednesday (by the time we get home and then I have to bake for the community service luncheon on Wednesday!).  So, I wish you all a Happy Tuesday filled with great choices  Although I wonder what I will exactly be eating at an amusement park that is classified as a "great" choice
> I'll let you know how it goes!


Have fun at Six Flags!


mikamah said:


> I love it.  I'll be in this club too, and hopefully a loser also!
> 
> Thank you Rose, CC, Dona, Connie and Lisa for running this challenge.  It is so appreciated, and really helpful to so many of us.


I hope you had a good weekend Kathy!



donac said:


> Good Tuesday morning.
> 
> I know I didn't get on here yesterday and I am sorry.  After my visit with my in laws I was feeling a little down.  My nephew is getting married June 2012.  He will be 34 in Dec so it is nice to see him settle down.  But we found the my neice in Kansas may be getting married Fall 2012.  In nj terms she is young since she will only be 23 but to many parts of the country this is normal.
> 
> The part that got me down was that I want to go to that wedding which will involve a plane trip and a long weekend away.  An expense I wasn't expecting.  Just when we started thinking about going to DW next summer.  I don't know if we can handle both along with the last year of tuition.  We know not many people in the family will be able to make it so we really want to go but it will really not be a vacation and after 2 summers with no real vacations I really need one.  I am even thinking about tutoring next year to make some extra money.  We shall see.
> 
> Yesterday was a nice day.  We had no real plans.  I got the frig cleaned out and went grocery shopping.  We then went to the local Memorial Day ceremony where we got to talk to some friends who are on the First Aid Squad.  we then went and bought a new vacuum.  This one vacuum costs as much as all the vacuums we have bought since we got married.  BUT it got up the dog hair we have been drowning in.  Never knew a short haired dog could shed so much but this new vacuum did a great job so we are happy.
> 
> Welcome to the new challenge. I will be cleaning out my inbox to get ready for the weights on Friday.
> 
> Have a happy and healthy day.


Hi Dona! Did you you have a nice birthday?



tigger813 said:


> Morning all,
> 
> Got up and did the 2 mile WATP with weights this morning. That's a start for me. Also should be walking tonight at the track during Izzie's soccer practice.
> 
> Mom got into the wheelchair twice yesterday. Not sure if she was going to the drs today. They may try a different radiation place. Hopefully one that will listen to her. I'm sending her a package on Thursday. The girls drew pictures and Izzie made her a bird in Sunday school. We also bought her a "Lady" stuffed dog to cuddle with. Not sure yet if I will be taking Izzie with me. Ash will be getting her braces while I am gone. I'll mail a box of stuff down for me when I go so I can just do a carry on. I will need  my aloe and shake and tea with me and some other things.
> 
> Gotta get Ash moving. I was smart and made the girls' lunches last night so all I have to do is throw them in the bags.
> 
> Better get off this computer now. If I have time I will be back on later!
> 
> TTFN


I bet your Mom will love the Lady dog, Tracey! 



dumbo_buddy said:


> ************************
> 
> good morning everyone. it is a beautiful day! we have our last tuesday class of mommy and me (i teach a mon/wed class, a tuesday, and a thursday) today. after this week, our days will be totally free. my plan is to spend the mornings going for walks. i started running last year in june and did the C25k with thomas in a regular stroller. after about two months, my aunt and uncle bought me a jogger! it's a cheapie and very bulky but it works! i wound up doing it all summer and just kept going until the princess half! of course, the long runs were not in the jogger. anyway, unless it's too hot i'm planning on getting out as many days as possible. i don't know that i'll run but at least getting a walk in will be great.
> 
> that's my exercise plan. i think everyone is better off in this house when i get some exercise in! in fact, i'm going to get off here and get going. if i leave in the next 10 min i can get my walk in before mommy and me. cutting it close but since we only have a party today i don't really need to get there early
> 
> have a great day!!


Good exercise plan! Enjoy your walk! We got married very young--but that was was 24 years ago! And I must say, a lot of folks assumed I was pregnant. So annoying. We actually didn't have Tom for 4 years and by then people were asking us when we were going to have kids! It got really annoying!

******
Ok, I'm out of time. I hope everyone has a great day!

*Here's a bonus QOTD*
Are you On Plan now, or are you waiting until the challenge starts and having a last day or two of splurging?


----------



## mikamah

Rose&Mike said:


> *Here's a bonus QOTD*
> Are you On Plan now, or are you waiting until the challenge starts and having a last day or two of splurging?


Great question.  I am on plan now.  There is always something to wait until after, the weekend, the fourth of july, vacation in august.  But I just had a fantastic weekend.  The beginning of summer, the weather here was amazing. 
I actually was not totally out of control over the weekend.  I thought of your advice, Rose, and waited 5 minutes before eating several times, and that definitely helped with the mindless eating.  I was pretty active too, so proud of that.  I did about 4 miles run/walk sat then we biked for a while in the afternoon.  Went out sun morning for a short ride, and yesterday we walked in the town parade, probably a mile and a half, and went to a friends to swim, but her dh was there, so she and i ran/walked 3.4 miles.  It's funny, my legs seem to handle it ok, but it was late morning, and the heat was brutal, but we did it.  Then we stretched in the pool.  My weight was up on saturday, and now I'm back down to where I ended the spring challenge, so happy with that. 

I wish I had more time for replies this morning.  This baseball schedule is interfering with my dis time.  Actually it's making me think I need a cell phone with internet before next year.  I'll even learn how to text too.

Hope you all had a wonderful weekend.  It definitely was a great start to summer, and the week ahead here looks gorgeous too.  It will be nice not to freeze at the park. 

*Bronxnancy*- I was doing the math, and 7 pounds in 14 weeks, gives you 26 more weeks, even if you continued at that same rate, you'd only be up 21 pounds, or less.  Don't be too hard on yourself, you are doing great, and are making a beautiful little baby. 

*LTS*Congrats on your race!!  Saw the pics on the other thread, and you look great.  So proud of you. 

*Lisah*-Congrats on completing your half marathon!!  So happy for you!!

I just started a book called Cinderella Rules, and thought of many of you when I read the first rule, especially you CC.   
While life occassionally makes it appear otherwise, no one has control over your life... but you.  Make decisions with care, because in the end, you have only yourself to blame for the outcome. I thought it was a good rule for weight loss/healthy living, and many other areas of our lives.  

Not enough time this morning, so got to run.  Have a fabulous day everyone!!


----------



## dumbo_buddy

Rose&Mike said:


> *Here's a bonus QOTD*
> Are you On Plan now, or are you waiting until the challenge starts and having a last day or two of splurging?



depends on what your definition of "on" is...

i'm trying to make good choices. i made a really delicious dinner last night and i'd say it was "medium" healthy. i got it from the south beach cookbook. it's lemon couscous chicken. instead of adding the chopped cooked chicken into the couscous i made some breaded chicken cutlet and served that on top of the lemon couscous (which was fabulous and had tons of broccoli in it). sure, the chicken was breaded and fried but i made it with those panko bread crumbs and it was yummy!

tonight it pork chops and brown rice and i'm shooting for good choices all day. of course we have a mommy and me party but i will just have to say no to the cupcakes!



mikamah said:


> Great question.  I am on plan now.  There is always something to wait until after, the weekend, the fourth of july, vacation in august.  But I just had a fantastic weekend.  The beginning of summer, the weather here was amazing.
> I actually was not totally out of control over the weekend.  I thought of your advice, Rose, and waited 5 minutes before eating several times, and that definitely helped with the mindless eating.  I was pretty active too, so proud of that.  I did about 4 miles run/walk sat then we biked for a while in the afternoon.  Went out sun morning for a short ride, and yesterday we walked in the town parade, probably a mile and a half, and went to a friends to swim, but her dh was there, so she and i ran/walked 3.4 miles.  It's funny, my legs seem to handle it ok, but it was late morning, and the heat was brutal, but we did it.  Then we stretched in the pool.  My weight was up on saturday, and now I'm back down to where I ended the spring challenge, so happy with that.
> 
> I wish I had more time for replies this morning.  This baseball schedule is interfering with my dis time.  Actually it's making me think I need a cell phone with internet before next year.  I'll even learn how to text too.
> 
> Hope you all had a wonderful weekend.  It definitely was a great start to summer, and the week ahead here looks gorgeous too.  It will be nice not to freeze at the park.
> 
> *Bronxnancy*- I was doing the math, and 7 pounds in 14 weeks, gives you 26 more weeks, even if you continued at that same rate, you'd only be up 21 pounds, or less.  Don't be too hard on yourself, you are doing great, and are making a beautiful little baby.
> 
> *LTS*Congrats on your race!!  Saw the pics on the other thread, and you look great.  So proud of you.
> 
> *Lisah*-Congrats on completing your half marathon!!  So happy for you!!
> 
> I just started a book called Cinderella Rules, and thought of many of you when I read the first rule, especially you CC.
> While life occassionally makes it appear otherwise, no one has control over your life... but you.  Make decisions with care, because in the end, you have only yourself to blame for the outcome. I thought it was a good rule for weight loss/healthy living, and many other areas of our lives.
> 
> Not enough time this morning, so got to run.  Have a fabulous day everyone!!



i really enjoyed this post, kathy. thanks. i love how positive you always are!! 

you had a really active weekend which is very inspiring. that book sounds interesting, just from that one quote! i'm going to go google it now!

i love my iphone and highly recommend it! i love to be able to take pics on a whim and post them to facebook. in case you haven't noticed i'm on facebook WAY too much!

*********************************

just got back from my workout. it was really slow and i felt kinda icky actually. i wound up jogging about 2.5 miles in 30 min! that's pretty slow for me but hey, pushing a jogger ain't easy. i do my jogs around maritime college and it is beautiful down there today! it's completely on the water has awesome views of the manhattan skyline and and out towards queens. there were TONS of trucks down there and i could tell that inside the fort in the courtyard they were filming something. cool! of course nosey nancy asks my buddy the security guard what it was and he told me royal pains. my mom watches that show so i'll be sure to tell her. 

anywho, off to shower and get ready for mommy and me. 

gosh, i could waste all day on the DIS. i find myself on here so much, especially when i'm planning a trip!!


----------



## Disneyland_emily

Morning all- 

Not much exciting to report. My new goal each day at work is to walk the stairs from the first floor to the roof (16 stories) atleast once a day.. Dang it hurt the first day but between that and getting back to my 30-60 min of hard exercise a day I should start to feel better again... (course if I'd stop working 60 hrs a week itd be easier to fit it in..)

-em


----------



## tigger813

QOTD:I am back on plan today! Just gotta control my stress eating! I had my last splurge yesterday when we went to the Cheesecake Factory. Going to be a crazy next few weeks with school and dancing and working on top of that. Then it will getting ready to go to my Mom's for a week. Going to check flights everyday to see what I can get for deals. My best bet now is SW out of Manchester for $79 each way. That's cheaper than Jet Blue which is having a sale that doesn't work with the days I can travel.

Two clients today so that should make the day go by fast. 

Got the school newsletter that said there is a 5th grade concert next Tuesday night. So Ash will have to miss her last soccer practice and dance class. Not happy as I had asked Ashleigh to ask the chorus director if there was going to be another concert and he told her no. And once again, they only give us a week's notice. Why can't this school get their acts together!

Need to get this crankiness out of my system so I feel better for my clients.

TTFN


----------



## pjlla

Worfiedoodles said:


> In the Biggest Loser Summer Challenge, I am.



You know there is a boy in the house when Mom can quote Yoda!!  



Rose&Mike said:


> *I still need a coach for the week of 6/17 if anyone is interested.*
> 
> I could do that week if you still need someone. I'll PM you.





dumbo_buddy said:


> looks like i'm posting again (sometimes i wonder if i have *internet B.O*. when i post and nobody posts after me)
> 
> Good one!
> 
> today is moving day, right??
> 
> looking forward to a new challenge. i am up SEVEN pounds in the last month.  i can't seem to get a handle on my food. i mean, look, i get that i'm pregnant but up 7 pounds for only being 14 weeks is just crazy. i gained alot with my first and it took me until the day before i found out i was pregnant with my second to get to my goal weight!
> 
> Seven pounds isn't terrible. And maybe now that vacation is over, you could slow down the weight gain or even maintain (as long as that is healthy for the bambino, of course).
> 
> i woke up this morning and after getting on the scale and seeing that number i put on my workout clothes and was headed out the door. and like something out of a movie, BOOM! CRASH! DOWNPOUR! really? what a way to start the challenge.
> 
> Sometimes it does seem like the exercise "force" is against us, doesn't it. Twice last week I ended up missing my workout because "stuff" jumped in the way. But I'm NOT going to let that happen this week!!
> 
> well, after my coffee i'm going to get on the elliptical (ick) for a while and sweat it out here at home. it's HOT and HUMID in that room. we have a ton of errands to do and one of them includes grocery shopping. i've made my menu plan for the week and have a list of healthy foods for the the week.
> 
> must get this butt (and gut) in gear! it's going to be a LONG summer chasing around a toddler and i need to get back in shape!



Don't get too overheated though!



SettinSail said:


> Hi ladies !!!  Please count me in for the Summer Challenge.  My BFF is still here visiting but she is leaving tomorrow.
> 
> We have had a FANTASTIC 50th birthday extravaganza trip around Europe and we got home late last night.
> 
> Most fantastic of all is I lost 1.6 pounds during the trip !!!
> 
> I only have 1.2 to lose to reach 30 pounds !!!
> 
> I've only read page one so far of this thread but I am looking forward to catching up with everyone soon.  I will be posting a brief trip report too even though it wasn't a Disney trip.  You can read or not as you like.  We had so much fun and no problems at all which is a miracle.
> 
> See you soon!
> 
> Shawn



I'm so happy to hear that you had a good visit with your BFF *AND* you lost weight!!  Plus you saw lots of interesting sights..... I'm jealous of all three!! And maybe you'll hit your 30 pounds during the first week of this challenge and make all of the newbies green with envy!!  



Rose&Mike said:


> :
> Guess what I am doing--yep, icing my knees. BUT I am absolutely THRILLED. to say that we had a reasonable run today! We have got to start getting up earlier, though. We got to the park around 8:15 and it was already 76 and a billion percent humidity. But I am not complaining. I'd much rather be hot than cold! Mike said the heat might have actually helped my knee a bit.
> 
> We went 4 miles at a run 4/ walk 30 sec interval. I think the average ended up being right around 11:00, so pretty slow compared to earlier in the spring. But my goal was to go 4 miles. My knee got sore pretty quickly and then just stayed there. No real pain. If it wasn't for the fact that I have battled the itbs for so long now, I would have just ignored it. The really exciting news is the soreness went away during the walk breaks and NOTHING hurts now. I am cautiously optimistic, for the first time in a long time now! We'll see what the doctor says--he might still say more time off, but I'm hoping he says I can keep running for now. I did my rehab exercises and stretched and used the foam roller--so I'm following the rules!
> 
> I think I am going to hold off and start the QOTD, maybe on Thursday. Let everyone recover from the holiday weekend.
> 
> Have a great day!



Rose..... you are sounding so much more positive and more like yourself in this post. I'm pleased that the running is working out lately..... but be sure not to over-do!  You are really inspiring me lately with your determination.  So many people would have just given it all up when faced with all of the challenges you have had lately both with food and exercise. I am constantly thinking "would Rose approve of this choice?"  "What would Rose do?"  I am proud to call you* FRIEND*.



sahbushka said:


> Good morning all.  So I feel a little blue this morning.  Even though I am behaving much better I still see the numbers creep up a bit each morning so I am going to have to break out the old food journal and start writing things down again.  I tried a new breakfast with a 1/2 cup egg beaters south western style and a low carb small tortilla and a few bits of diced onion.  It was pretty tasty...now we just have to see how long it keeps me full for.  It is only 2 points on WW which is the plan that I am on so that still gives me plenty of points for the rest of the day.  My dh is making a pulled chicken sandwich for lunch.  It is a yummy WW recipe we found and we use the thin buns instead of bread to hold it together.
> 
> A little about me for those who don't know me.  I am a married mother of two.  My son just turned 6 and will be entering 1st grade in the fall.  My daughter is almost 3 and is very funny and stuborn!  My son is my disney lover...even going on rides my dh is too nervous to go on like tower of terror!  I used to be a travel agent and my specialty was Disney so I was able to do an onsite trip to WDW and toured one of the ships quite a while ago.  My family is going on our first Disney Cruise and WDW trip in November so we are very excited about that.
> 
> I have been on my weight loss journey for just over 2 years now.   The first year went great but this past year I have actually gone up and down about 30 lbs...right now I am up so am down about 85 over all right now though I have been down as much as 111 at one time.  I have decided to start from where I am as of the begining of this challenge so when I weigh in on friday that will be my 0 and I will go from there.  I had great success two summers ago with this challenge and hopefully it will bring me the same motivation as it did last time.
> 
> I look forward to getting to know you all as the challenge progresses!
> 
> SarahMay
> 
> P.S.  Oh, and for those of you who know who we are...I am a DIS Diva!



Hey..... glad to see you back with us!  Think POSITIVE about the 85 pounds you have kept off and just take it from there!  So many people come back to a weight loss challenge having gained EVERYTHING plus 20 or 30 pounds.... so you are ahead of the game!! 



cclovesdis said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> I am definitely in as a loser. I will be coaching Healthy Habits again and have some ideas to keep things fun this summer.
> 
> A little about me...my name is Christina but everyone calls me CC. It just takes too long to say my full name.  I work in quality control. I used to teach special education, but when no one was hiring after I finished my full-time master's program, I got a job in quality control and loved it. That was a temporary position and I started a full-time one just after Thanksgiving of 2010. I love my new job and love my co-workers too. I am doing some training as well. I also spend a lot of time crunching numbers and running statistical analysis. I have a big presesntation due in a few weeks that will really test my statistics knowledge.
> 
> My big plan for today is to clean my bedroom. I toss and turn A LOT at night (I've been having big problems with nightmares lately) and have managed to knock my sheets off my bed. So, I need to change my sheets and pick up all the junk on my floor.
> 
> Then, I'd like to get in some exercise. I'm supposed to go to WW tomorrow and weigh-in and meet the leader. The receptionist who works this meeting with her talked me into coming to meetings when I weighed-in on Friday afternoon. I'm hoping that will help me lose the 20 (or 40 if you are going my mom's opinion ) pounds I need to lose before our trip to WDW in August.
> 
> Well, I need to go eat lunch. I woke up about an hour ago so I haven't had breakfast. Better get going on my day...
> 
> CC



CC...... I didn't know all that about your career changes. Interesting.  Do you ever think you will go back to special ed?  It is SO challenging, I'm sure (just from what I see in our school here), but I imagine it can be very rewarding. 

I hope you find a FABULOUS WW leader....that can REALLY make a HUGE difference!  If you don't LOVE this one, find another!!!  



Worfiedoodles said:


> *Rose* said to move to this thread, so here I am! Just in from a weekend basically spent on our deck in my swimsuit. The good news -- I had to go order a new one in a smaller size on top and bottom -- I'm clearly smaller than last year, even though I think I weigh almost as much as I did a year ago. The bad news -- that's the only good news. I have eaten whatever dh decided to bring me all weekend, and other than deciding June 1st he would start eating healthy, he hasn't made a good nutrition decision once!
> 
> I'm packing my healthy lunch for tomorrow, and we have a good menu planned for the week. Now I just have to make myself get back to working out...haven't done that since Friday, either...
> 
> Maria



Focus on the POSITIVE and the rest will start to fall into place. Where did you order your swimsuit from? 

I bought a new swimsuit after I had lost about 40 pounds..... it was expensive and I thought I'd use it for years.  But the next year I was so much smaller, I had to buy ANOTHER new suit.... same type, different color, still expensive. And last summer I discovered it was also too big!  While I would love to splurge on yet another new suit (especially since I am virtually at goal), I am hesitating to spend the $$.  So I guess I'm looking for a bargain.... I want it to cover everything that needs covering, support the stuff that is heading south, look FABULOUS and be dirt cheap!!   That isn't asking too much, is it???



tigger813 said:


> Good afternoon,
> 
> Tomorrow is my new beginning once again! I have eaten nothing but bad stuff all weekend including the big burger and fries and cheesecake at Cheesecake Factory for lunch. All I am eating the rest of the day is water with my mango aloe! I also hope to get up and get in a 2 mile workout to get me going again on working out. I have taken far too much time off from that. I will also get in a walk tomorrow night if the weather cooperates for soccer practice. Probably getting the kids take out for supper tomorrow night. I'm planning on doing a shake for breakfast, a protein bar for lunch and a chicken burger for supper with some cole slaw.
> 
> Are we doing introductions yet?
> 
> Talked to my sister a few minutes ago and they got my mom into a wheelchair and the new meds seem to be helping. She had a visitor and a friend from up here had called so I will talk to her later if she's up to it.
> 
> Almost my turn to play LEGO POTC. It's hot outside but the inside has stayed nice and cool while we've been out. Trying to get the kids showered and cleaned up for school tomorrow. I have to work until 2.
> 
> TTFN



I noticed a few introductions, but I didn't see an "official" request for them so I'm holding off.  Plus I'm lazy..... I will probably go back and cut and paste my old introduction!!

I'm glad to hear that Mom is having a good day.  I'm sure talking with friends helps, but make sure that she isn't getting too many visitors.  It can be very taxing to try and be talkative and alert when you are tired and in pain.  Like you said a few days ago, maybe she needs a nice polite note for the door.  



mommyof2Pirates said:


> **********************************************************
> I have had such an amazing weekend.  Nothing spectacular to report.  Just beautiful weather and time with the family.  It is so nice to just be able to spend relaxing time together and not have to rush from here to there.
> 
> Today I did alot of work on getting our house ready for summer.  Cleaned the back patio/grill/furniture.  Planted and weeded the rest of the garden.  Scrubbed my bathroom and kitchen from head to toe.  It feels so good to have a clean house inside and out.
> 
> Next up is making a meal plan and going to the grocery store.  I most likely will do this on thursday after I get paid.  My plan is to kick some butt this challenge and loose some major pounds.  Im tired of my excuses!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Cant wait to keep chatting with my old friends and make some new ones too.



Wow.... you got a TON of stuff done this weekend.  In comparison I was a slacker.  But I was away on that whale watch Friday and at a swim meet Sat and Sun.... and catching up on rest on Monday was the first order of business.  But I got a few things done yesterday and will be plowing through the rest (hopefully) today.  

YEAH for your meal plan!  YOu know how I love a good plan!!  

You WILL kick butt this challenge!!  You are up for it!



tggrrstarr said:


> I'm in!  I didn't do so well last challenge either, pretty much just a big fat maintain.  Hopefully I can pick it up a bit this time.  I at least just need to get out of this stupid decade, lol!
> Kelli



Maintaining is WAAAAY under-rated!!  It is harder thank you realize, so be pleased with that accomplishment and then move forward from there!



RemembertheMagic98 said:


> Hello Friends!  I'm excited to jump on over to the new thread and the new challenge!! I'm heading to Great Adventure (Six Flags) tomorrow to chaparone the Senior trip so I probably won't make it back on the boards until Wednesday (by the time we get home and then I have to bake for the community service luncheon on Wednesday!).  So, I wish you all a Happy Tuesday filled with great choices Although I wonder what I will exactly be eating at an amusement park that is classified as a "great" choice
> I'll let you know how it goes!



I take it they don't allow outside food??  I can't imagine what the choices will be.  How did it go??  



donac said:


> Good Tuesday morning.
> 
> I know I didn't get on here yesterday and I am sorry.  After my visit with my in laws I was feeling a little down.  My nephew is getting married June 2012.  He will be 34 in Dec so it is nice to see him settle down.  But we found the my neice in Kansas may be getting married Fall 2012.  In nj terms she is young since she will only be 23 but to many parts of the country this is normal.
> 
> The part that got me down was that I want to go to that wedding which will involve a plane trip and a long weekend away.  An expense I wasn't expecting.  Just when we started thinking about going to DW next summer.  I don't know if we can handle both along with the last year of tuition.  We know not many people in the family will be able to make it so we really want to go but it will really not be a vacation and after 2 summers with no real vacations I really need one.  I am even thinking about tutoring next year to make some extra money.  We shall see.
> 
> Yesterday was a nice day.  We had no real plans.  I got the frig cleaned out and went grocery shopping.  We then went to the local Memorial Day ceremony where we got to talk to some friends who are on the First Aid Squad.  we then went and bought a new vacuum.  This one vacuum costs as much as all the vacuums we have bought since we got married.  BUT it got up the dog hair we have been drowning in.  Never knew a short haired dog could shed so much but this new vacuum did a great job so we are happy.
> 
> Welcome to the new challenge. I will be cleaning out my inbox to get ready for the weights on Friday.
> 
> Have a happy and healthy day.



Dona.... you've got over a year to save for the wedding in Kansas. Could you make a few small changes to the budget and perhaps save for that in ADDITION to saving for a real vacation?  I'm sure it is tough with tuition payments on top of everything.... I am DREADING that in a few years.  

Do you have a credit card that gives air miles?  If not, could you get one and use it (and of course, pay it off) as much as possible over the next year and end up flying cheap/free?  I know that our SW Airlines CC has paid for itself (since there is a small yearly fee) several times over. We don't use it a lot, we keep the credit line low (to avoid temptations), and we still manage to earn about one free roundtrip ticket per calendar year. 

Just some ideas.



tigger813 said:


> Morning all,
> 
> Got up and did the 2 mile WATP with weights this morning. That's a start for me. Also should be walking tonight at the track during Izzie's soccer practice.
> 
> Mom got into the wheelchair twice yesterday. Not sure if she was going to the drs today. They may try a different radiation place. Hopefully one that will listen to her. I'm sending her a package on Thursday. The girls drew pictures and Izzie made her a bird in Sunday school. We also bought her a "Lady" stuffed dog to cuddle with. Not sure yet if I will be taking Izzie with me. Ash will be getting her braces while I am gone. I'll mail a box of stuff down for me when I go so I can just do a carry on. I will need  my aloe and shake and tea with me and some other things.
> 
> Gotta get Ash moving. I was smart and made the girls' lunches last night so all I have to do is throw them in the bags.
> 
> Better get off this computer now. If I have time I will be back on later!
> 
> TTFN



I'm sure that the package will brighten Mom's day!!  



dumbo_buddy said:


> good morning everyone. it is a beautiful day! we have our last tuesday class of mommy and me (i teach a mon/wed class, a tuesday, and a thursday) today. after this week, our days will be totally free. my plan is to spend the mornings going for walks. i started running last year in june and did the C25k with thomas in a regular stroller. after about two months, my aunt and uncle bought me a jogger! it's a cheapie and very bulky but it works! i wound up doing it all summer and just kept going until the princess half! of course, the long runs were not in the jogger. anyway, unless it's too hot i'm planning on getting out as many days as possible. i don't know that i'll run but at least getting a walk in will be great.
> 
> that's my *exercise plan*. i think everyone is better off in this house when i get some exercise in! in fact, i'm going to get off here and get going. if i leave in the next 10 min i can get my walk in before mommy and me. cutting it close but since we only have a party today i don't really need to get there early
> 
> have a great day!!



Like I said..... I LOVE a good plan!!    WTG on getting  out the jogger!



Rose&Mike said:


> Good to see you, Pamela!
> 
> Thanks..... I missed you all this weekend!
> 
> Good exercise plan! Enjoy your walk! We got married very young--but that was was 24 years ago! And I must say, a lot of folks assumed I was pregnant. So annoying. We actually didn't have Tom for 4 years and by then people were asking us when we were going to have kids! It got really annoying!
> 
> They aren't happy if you are PG and aren't happy if you aren't!!  Can't win!
> 
> ******
> Ok, I'm out of time. I hope everyone has a great day!
> 
> *Here's a bonus QOTD*
> Are you On Plan now, or are you waiting until the challenge starts and having a last day or two of splurging?



Nope.... not waiting..... ALWAYS on plan (in some fashion or another).  A similar question was asked last spring between challenges and it really gave me a bit of a wake-up call.  It had NEVER, EVER occurred to me that I would change my healthy eating or exercise habits, just because the challenge ended.  This is my LIFESTYLE now and I will be continuing when/if these challenges ever end. When I realized that, I realized that I had hit a turning point in this journey.  I  really AM going to succeed with this. I really HAVE turned my life around.  I HAVE made positive changes in my eating and exercise and they are now HABITS that I will continue with for (hopefully) a lifetime!  



mikamah said:


> Great question.  I am on plan now.  There is always something to wait until after, the weekend, the fourth of july, vacation in august.  But I just had a fantastic weekend.  The beginning of summer, the weather here was amazing.
> I actually was not totally out of control over the weekend.  I thought of your advice, Rose, and waited 5 minutes before eating several times, and that definitely helped with the mindless eating.  I was pretty active too, so proud of that.  I did about 4 miles run/walk sat then we biked for a while in the afternoon.  Went out sun morning for a short ride, and yesterday we walked in the town parade, probably a mile and a half, and went to a friends to swim, but her dh was there, so she and i ran/walked 3.4 miles.  It's funny, my legs seem to handle it ok, but it was late morning, and the heat was brutal, but we did it.  Then we stretched in the pool.  My weight was up on saturday, and now I'm back down to where I ended the spring challenge, so happy with that.
> 
> I wish I had more time for replies this morning.  This baseball schedule is interfering with my dis time. Actually it's making me think I need a cell phone with internet before next year.  I'll even learn how to text too.
> 
> Hope you all had a wonderful weekend.  It definitely was a great start to summer, and the week ahead here looks gorgeous too.  It will be nice not to freeze at the park.
> 
> I just started a book called Cinderella Rules, and thought of many of you when I read the first rule, especially you CC.
> 
> While life occassionally makes it appear otherwise, no one has control over your life... but you.  Make decisions with care, because in the end, you have only yourself to blame for the outcome. I thought it was a good rule for weight loss/healthy living, and many other areas of our lives.
> 
> Not enough time this morning, so got to run.  Have a fabulous day everyone!!



Glad you had a fun, active weekend.  

I LOVE that quote!!  SO TRUE!



dumbo_buddy said:


> i'm trying to make good choices. i made a really delicious dinner last night and i'd say it was "medium" healthy. i got it from the south beach cookbook. it's lemon couscous chicken. instead of adding the chopped cooked chicken into the couscous i made some breaded chicken cutlet and served that on top of the lemon couscous (which was fabulous and had tons of broccoli in it). sure, the chicken was breaded and fried but i made it with those panko bread crumbs and it was yummy!
> 
> Care to share the recipe for the lemon couscous???
> 
> tonight it pork chops and brown rice and i'm shooting for good choices all day. of course we have a mommy and me party but i will just have to say no to the cupcakes!
> 
> Like Nancy Reagan used to say "Just say NO!"
> 
> just got back from my workout. it was really slow and i felt kinda icky actually. i wound up jogging about 2.5 miles in 30 min! that's pretty slow for me but hey, pushing a jogger ain't easy. i do my jogs around maritime college and it is beautiful down there today! it's completely on the water has awesome views of the manhattan skyline and and out towards queens. there were TONS of trucks down there and i could tell that inside the fort in the courtyard they were filming something. cool! of course nosey nancy asks my buddy the security guard what it was and he told me royal pains. my mom watches that show so i'll be sure to tell her.
> 
> anywho, off to shower and get ready for mommy and me.
> 
> gosh, i could waste all day on the DIS. i find myself on here so much, especially when i'm planning a trip!!



WOOOHOOO.... you got out there and got moving!  The plan worked!!



Disneyland_emily said:


> Morning all-
> 
> Not much exciting to report. My new goal each day at work is to walk the stairs from the first floor to the roof (16 stories) atleast once a day.. Dang it hurt the first day but between that and getting back to my 30-60 min of hard exercise a day I should start to feel better again... (course if I'd stop working 60 hrs a week itd be easier to fit it in..)
> 
> -em



OMG!! 16 stories is crazy!  I think you will be amazed at how much endurance that will build!  


******Happy sunny Tuesday morning friends!!

Once again, I am feeling so INSANELY busy today, I just don't know where to start!  I think I am mostly stressing about this RELAY!!  Remind me next year to say a big fat NO THANKS if I get asked to help again!  The big problem is... I offered to help and I have ended up running/organizing the ENTIRE THING!!  Not exactly what I had planned.  

And of course, after being gone to DD's swim meet most of the weekend, the housework didn't get done, the pool didn't get opened this weekend, the garden didn't get planted, the lawn didn't get mowed, laundry is behind, meals aren't prepped for the week, and of course, I could spend the ENTIRE day getting stuff done for Relay if I had the time. And I am schedule to work the remainder of the week!!    Something will HAVE to change this week.  I will be taking Friday off of work, for sure.  And meals this week will be crockpot or sandwiches... no time for anything much else.  

I wanted to make a meal to take to a friend going through chemo, but not sure I will have time.... it might end up being just a pan of treats or something like that.  

But I will NOT let all of this stuff get in the way of my workouts this week, like I did last week!!  As soon as I sign off with you all here, I'm hitting the TM.  Sure, it is beautiful out, but I want to watch last night's Extreme Makeover Weight Loss show and the ONLY way I will fit that in is if I watch from the TM.... so there you have it.  

After my TM time it will be power cleaning and emails out for Relay (aka: "cries for help").  Then a quick shower, pick up DD at school, etc etc etc and a Relay meeting at the ACS office at 6:15.  

Cup of coffee is empty so I guess it is time to say good-bye!  TTYL..........P


----------



## ScubaD

Hi Rose,
Count me in for the summer challenge.  Looking forward to it.

Dave


----------



## sahbushka

QOTD:  I have been back on plan for the past few days but will start recording my food in a journal today and focusing more on my water today.  I will work on getting my excersize back in a day or two.

Later,
Sarahmay


----------



## pixiedustfairy

I'd like to join the summer challenge as a loser 
Looking forward to the challenge. 

Lisa


----------



## satorifound

Oooh, I would love to join.  Gotta fit back in the Eeyore outfit before the trip.


----------



## tigger813

ScubaD said:


> Hi Rose,
> Count me in for the summer challenge.  Looking forward to it.
> 
> Dave



Yeah, Dave!!!! Glad to see you back again! 

Is it time for PCC3.0 yet? Man, the time is dragging!!!!! UGH!!!!

TTFN


----------



## liesel

QOTD: I am officially back on plan as of Sunday after a week of too much celebrating for my birthday (some of those meals this week were OP, but not nearly enough!).  I definitely ballooned this week and am hoping to get back to where I was at the end of the last challenge soon.  I had a great run with the new Garmin on Sunday (loved it!!! ) and am hoping to get out again today.

I had a very busy weekend.  I went clothes shopping, out to lunch and dinner with DH (the kids went to a Rockies game with the grandparents and were happy to finally be on the jumbotron), lots of cleaning and organizing (I even got the kids to clean out their bookshelves), shampooed the carpets, put in the garden, cooked up a storm, went to a BBQ at my parents' house, and cleaned some more!  I have a few more things to finish up this morning, but the place is getting there!

I didn't share this when the tornado initially hit Joplin, but my cousin's family lives there.  Her (half)brother was working in the Pizza Hut when it was hit and was almost sucked out into the storm.  The entire building was reduced to rubble and 4 of the people he was with died.  I guess there is a clip of him on the news online somewhere.  When I talked with my cousin (online) last Monday, they were so happy that he was alive that she didn't mention that he also lost everything.  His van and apartment were also destroyed.  He even lost his wallet-sucked into the storm.  His only posession is a bass guitar that was sucked out his van and was still in the vicinity.  The case was battered but it was intact.  Prayers and positive thoughts are appreciated.
******

I'm so glad to see some new people here, this is a great supportive group.  It sounds like everyone is pretty busy.  I don't have time for replies, but I read every post and hope everyone has a great week!


----------



## lisah0711

A bit behind here so just going back a couple of pages to catch up.  



MinnieMouseMom said:


> Hi all!  I'd like to be a big LOSER!



 to you and any other newbie that I might have missed!



mommyof2Pirates said:


> I was confused too.  I saw Rose's post about moving and was like "I though we were moving on monday".  Then after catching up on the first few pages here I realized it is Monday.
> 
> I will be so confused tomorrow.



 ITA, Lindsay, it is going to be a confusing week!  



susieb16 said:


> I'd love to join as a loser.  I am trying to lose about 30 pounds. I started W.W. this past Saturday but I need all the accountibility that I can get. Thanks!



 Susie!



tggrrstarr said:


> I'm in!  I didn't do so well last challenge either, pretty much just a big fat maintain.  Hopefully I can pick it up a bit this time.  I at least just need to get out of this stupid decade, lol!
> Kelli



, Kelli, I think that you did better than you give yourself credit for as I seem to recall that you made the top 20 list.  



RemembertheMagic98 said:


> Hello Friends!  I'm excited to jump on over to the new thread and the new challenge!! I'm heading to Great Adventure (Six Flags) tomorrow to chaparone the Senior trip so I probably won't make it back on the boards until Wednesday (by the time we get home and then I have to bake for the community service luncheon on Wednesday!).  So, I wish you all a Happy Tuesday filled with great choices  Although I wonder what I will exactly be eating at an amusement park that is classified as a "great" choice
> I'll let you know how it goes!



Enjoy your senior trip, Karen!   



donac said:


> Good Tuesday morning.
> 
> I know I didn't get on here yesterday and I am sorry.  After my visit with my in laws I was feeling a little down.  My nephew is getting married June 2012.  He will be 34 in Dec so it is nice to see him settle down.  But we found the my neice in Kansas may be getting married Fall 2012.  In nj terms she is young since she will only be 23 but to many parts of the country this is normal.
> 
> The part that got me down was that I want to go to that wedding which will involve a plane trip and a long weekend away.  An expense I wasn't expecting.  Just when we started thinking about going to DW next summer.  I don't know if we can handle both along with the last year of tuition.  We know not many people in the family will be able to make it so we really want to go but it will really not be a vacation and after 2 summers with no real vacations I really need one.  I am even thinking about tutoring next year to make some extra money.  We shall see.



Thanks for being weightkeeper, Dona!    Can you plan a little vacation somewhere after the weddings?  Make it into a little more of a break?  Encourage someone to elope?



tigger813 said:


> Mom got into the wheelchair twice yesterday. Not sure if she was going to the drs today. They may try a different radiation place. Hopefully one that will listen to her. I'm sending her a package on Thursday. The girls drew pictures and Izzie made her a bird in Sunday school. We also bought her a "Lady" stuffed dog to cuddle with. Not sure yet if I will be taking Izzie with me. Ash will be getting her braces while I am gone. I'll mail a box of stuff down for me when I go so I can just do a carry on. I will need  my aloe and shake and tea with me and some other things.



Glad you and your Mom are feeling better today, Tracey!  



dumbo_buddy said:


> aw, that is stinky about the wedding stuff. we just missed my cousin's wedding because it was in naples, florida and just completely out of our budget. i mean, we had hawaii to go to afterall



 Vacation over familial obligations -- those are my kind of priorities, Nancy!  



Rose&Mike said:


> Good exercise plan! Enjoy your walk! We got married very young--but that was was 24 years ago! And I must say, a lot of folks assumed I was pregnant. So annoying. We actually didn't have Tom for 4 years and by then people were asking us when we were going to have kids! It got really annoying!



I can totally relate, Rose.    Didn't get pregnant until after anniversary number 5 and we were in our late 30's.  We had lots of thoughtless comments and whispers.  



Rose&Mike said:


> *Here's a bonus QOTD*
> Are you On Plan now, or are you waiting until the challenge starts and having a last day or two of splurging?



I'm OP now today.  Every day is a chance for a new start!  



mikamah said:


> I just started a book called Cinderella Rules, and thought of many of you when I read the first rule, especially you CC.
> While life occassionally makes it appear otherwise, no one has control over your life... but you.  Make decisions with care, because in the end, you have only yourself to blame for the outcome. I thought it was a good rule for weight loss/healthy living, and many other areas of our lives.



Great quote, Kathy!  



Disneyland_emily said:


> Morning all-
> 
> Not much exciting to report. My new goal each day at work is to walk the stairs from the first floor to the roof (16 stories) atleast once a day.. Dang it hurt the first day but between that and getting back to my 30-60 min of hard exercise a day I should start to feel better again... (course if I'd stop working 60 hrs a week itd be easier to fit it in..)
> 
> -em



Woo hoo!  A coast-to-coast medal is in your future soon!  



pjlla said:


> You know there is a boy in the house when Mom can quote Yoda!!



So true!  



ScubaD said:


> Hi Rose,
> Count me in for the summer challenge.  Looking forward to it.
> 
> Dave



Glad to see you, Dave!    Hope Caleb is doing well!



sahbushka said:


> QOTD:  I have been back on plan for the past few days but will start recording my food in a journal today and focusing more on my water today.  I will work on getting my excersize back in a day or two.
> 
> Later,
> Sarahmay



 Hi Sarahmay!  Nice to see you! 

BRB the smilie police are after me!


----------



## lisah0711

As I was saying . . . 



pixiedustfairy said:


> I'd like to join the summer challenge as a loser
> Looking forward to the challenge.
> 
> Lisa



, Lisa!  Another Lisa.  Okay I think the Lisas are tied with the Nancys.  



satorifound said:


> Oooh, I would love to join.  Gotta fit back in the Eeyore outfit before the trip.



 Okay, this is a very intriguing statement -- don't see the old Eeyore outfit in your sig pic so do tell!  



liesel said:


> QOTD: I am officially back on plan as of Sunday after a week of too much celebrating for my birthday (some of those meals this week were OP, but not nearly enough!).  I definitely ballooned this week and am hoping to get back to where I was at the end of the last challenge soon.  I had a great run with the new Garmin on Sunday (loved it!!! ) and am hoping to get out again today.



Prayers and  for your friend in Joplin, Lisa.  

Which Garmin did you get?  I'm looking at one but can't decide which one I should get.  I don't really care about my HR -- I can pretty much figure out when I am overdoing it already.  

It was a very fun week-end.  WICKED was fabulous.  Our seats were in the first row so I got to really check out all the costume details.  Those people can really sparkle!   

And I finished my first half marathon on Sunday.  




Yeah, I weigh 10 pounds more than I did at the Princess but I finished this one and I'm actually stronger than I have been in years.  Can't wait to work on my half for September and get some speed.    A lady in line with me at the portapotties was telling me that she was doing her 101st marathon at age 61!  I should be so lucky!  

Have a great day all!


----------



## lovetoscrap

aamomma said:


> Hello, everyone.  I am joining for the summer as a loser, but my goal is to be a maintainer by fall.  It's exciting to see new names joining, as well as old friends.  I am going to try to be good today, but with DH home from work, it will be a challenge.  Thanks for all the work that goes into keeping these threads going, it really does make a difference.


You have been doing terrific!  I am sure you will be at that maintainer goal by then.  



SettinSail said:


> Most fantastic of all is I lost 1.6 pounds during the trip !!!
> 
> I only have 1.2 to lose to reach 30 pounds !!!
> 
> I will be posting a brief trip report too even though it wasn't a Disney trip.  You can read or not as you like.  We had so much fun and no problems at all which is a miracle.


Great!  I would love to read your trip report.



Rose&Mike said:


> :
> 
> Guess what I am doing--yep, icing my knees. BUT I am absolutely THRILLED to say that we had a reasonable run today! We have got to start getting up earlier, though. We got to the park around 8:15 and it was already 76 and a billion percent humidity. But I am not complaining. I'd much rather be hot than cold! Mike said the heat might have actually helped my knee a bit.
> 
> We went 4 miles at a run 4/ walk 30 sec interval. I think the average ended up being right around 11:00, so pretty slow compared to earlier in the spring. But my goal was to go 4 miles. My knee got sore pretty quickly and then just stayed there. No real pain. If it wasn't for the fact that I have battled the itbs for so long now, I would have just ignored it. The really exciting news is the soreness went away during the walk breaks and NOTHING hurts now. I am cautiously optimistic, for the first time in a long time now! We'll see what the doctor says--he might still say more time off, but I'm hoping he says I can keep running for now. I did my rehab exercises and stretched and used the foam roller--so I'm following the rules!


That is great that it is all feeling better.  You have been doing a great job taking care of it and keeping your optimism high, that helps a lot.  Hope you get a green light from the dr.



cclovesdis said:


> Then, I'd like to get in some exercise. I'm supposed to go to WW tomorrow and weigh-in and meet the leader. The receptionist who works this meeting with her talked me into coming to meetings when I weighed-in on Friday afternoon. I'm hoping that will help me lose the 20 (or 40 if you are going my mom's opinion ) pounds I need to lose before our trip to WDW in August.
> CC


Nope.  Not going on your mom's opinion.  The only opinion that matters is YOURS!  Can't remember if I shared from my visit home in April what happened with my mom.  She is ALWAYS on my about being overweight.  It has been better because I always just shut her down as soon as she mentions it.  When I went home I had lost 40 pounds.  She started looking at me funny in the hotel room and then started in on the fact that my pants were TOO BIG!  Told me they looked terrible.  So it doesn't matter what you do- if they are going to criticize they will find something.  If you lost 40 pounds she would decide you were too skinny or she didn't like your hair, or any of a million other things.  Love her because she is your mom, but you don't have to take her negative comments.  



Worfiedoodles said:


> Just in from a weekend basically spent on our deck in my swimsuit. The good news -- I had to go order a new one in a smaller size on top and bottom -- I'm clearly smaller than last year, even though I think I weigh almost as much as I did a year ago. The bad news -- that's the only good news.






tigger813 said:


> Talked to my sister a few minutes ago and they got my mom into a wheelchair and the new meds seem to be helping. She had a visitor and a friend from up here had called so I will talk to her later if she's up to it.


Glad to hear she is doing better.  




Rose&Mike said:


> *Here's a bonus QOTD*
> Are you On Plan now, or are you waiting until the challenge starts and having a last day or two of splurging?


I am still On Program.  I did have a splurge day on Saturday.  I have realized that I kind of need maybe one day a month to just enjoy the things I am limiting myself on, or to have something a little less "on program".  



dumbo_buddy said:


> i'm trying to make good choices. i made a really delicious dinner last night and i'd say it was "medium" healthy. i got it from the south beach cookbook. it's lemon couscous chicken. instead of adding the chopped cooked chicken into the couscous i made some breaded chicken cutlet and served that on top of the lemon couscous (which was fabulous and had tons of broccoli in it). sure, the chicken was breaded and fried but i made it with those panko bread crumbs and it was yummy!


That sounds good.  I will have to find that recipe.  My family hates couscous so I usually only make it for myself.  I love it-- just don't understand how they can not like it?!



Disneyland_emily said:


> Not much exciting to report. My new goal each day at work is to walk the stairs from the first floor to the roof (16 stories) atleast once a day.. Dang it hurt the first day but between that and getting back to my 30-60 min of hard exercise a day I should start to feel better again... (course if I'd stop working 60 hrs a week itd be easier to fit it in..)
> -em


WOW!  What a great way to exercise and fit it into your day.  You are going to have some killer legs!



tigger813 said:


> Got the school newsletter that said there is a 5th grade concert next Tuesday night. So Ash will have to miss her last soccer practice and dance class. Not happy as I had asked Ashleigh to ask the chorus director if there was going to be another concert and he told her no. And once again, they only give us a week's notice. Why can't this school get their acts together!


That really stinks, I would be PO'd.  



liesel said:


> I didn't share this when the tornado initially hit Joplin, but my cousin's family lives there.  Her (half)brother was working in the Pizza Hut when it was hit and was almost sucked out into the storm.  The entire building was reduced to rubble and 4 of the people he was with died.  I guess there is a clip of him on the news online somewhere.  When I talked with my cousin (online) last Monday, they were so happy that he was alive that she didn't mention that he also lost everything.  His van and apartment were also destroyed.  He even lost his wallet-sucked into the storm.  His only posession is a bass guitar that was sucked out his van and was still in the vicinity.  The case was battered but it was intact.  Prayers and positive thoughts are appreciated.


Absolutely.  Happy to hear he is okay but that is going to be a long difficult road for him to recover from.  

I will try to get back here later.  Off to the first real Swim Team practice of the season!   Always excited for the first one.  Give it a week and I won't be nearly as excited about it as the usual mama drama starts to build and the hot hours at the pool get unbearable.  Of course that is when I go  and turn the AC on in the clubhouse and sit in there away from everyone and find something else to do!


----------



## lisah0711

*LTS,* I forgot to say congratulations on your race this week-end!  You're off to a great start and how happy I am for you to see you walking with a smile on your face!


----------



## Disneywedding2010

*Afternoon everyone! *

Well, its been crazy since we got home Friday afternoon. I feel like I've been going nonstop since I got home (even though I've not done a lot). Yeah, that probably just made no sense. I think my brain is going a hundred miles an hour while my body just stays put .

We got home Friday afternoon. Saturday I spent all day in my PJs. We were going to go to the cemetary for Memorial day but I just didn't have the emotional capacity to handle it. I did okay yesterday but just didn't really care to do anything. Alan went to the shop and worked for a few hours. My best friend came over and we hung out for a few hours and had steaks and baked potatoes for dinner. 

I got up this morning and went to a training session for the first time in probably 6 weeks. It kicked by butt! He doesn't have many occupational therapy patients this week (his full time job) so he's going to get me in every day this week. I have a feeling I'm going to sore as heck by the time Friday rolls around. 

I need to call my dr in the morning and get in to see her. I've not been in a few weeks. I need to have her look at my foot. Its been really sore (feels like I dropped something on it but I didn't). I also need to have my COumidin levels checked. 

I just got off the phone with a sales representative from Mercedes home in Florida. Alan and I are starting to discuss whether we are going to build a house or just buy one that's already built. Its crazy to think I can build a house in FL for the same price I bought my house for in TX. I'm going to call my realtor up tomorrow and find out what she thinks about when we should put it on the market. Once that's figured out then I can call Mercedes homes back and give them an idea of when they can start building. It could be beginning part of next year but I like to have a plan of action for an event this big. 

Other then all of that I need to get suitcases unpacked and get this house somewhat picked up. Alan said we're going to do burgers for dinner when he gets home. The vet will be here around 730 to do another treatment on Taylor's feet. They are healing slowly and she's starting to walk around a lot more. 

Everyone have a great night! I'm excited for the Deadliest Catch's new episode tonight. NCIS and Biggest Loser are over for the year. Now I have to watch NCIS reruns to cure my addiction.


----------



## Disneywedding2010

*Here's a bonus QOTD
Are you On Plan now, or are you waiting until the challenge starts and having a last day or two of splurging?*

I'm waiting for tomorrow (1st of June). I'm going to sit down later and make a meal plan out for the remainder of the week. I've got the personal training sessions lined up so the exercise is taken care of. I just need to get the food situation under control.


----------



## Disneywedding2010

Started my Trip Report for our recent trip! 

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=41311037#post41311037


----------



## tigger813

So, Ashleigh said she has no interest in going to the concert next week. I emailed the school principal to tell her that the chorus had not been told anything about the concert and that the director told the kids he was almost absolutely sure there wouldn't be one. She wasn't pleased to hear that. I told her the first we heard of the concert was the newsletter today. We even called another girl in chorus who also had no idea about it. The principal apologized profusely to me and thanked me for giving her a heads up. She understands that some will not be able to make it given this late notice.

Totally on plan today. Brian and I will probably have something tonight once we get home from soccer and dancing. We had 210 calorie chicken cordon bleus. I know I'll be hungry after my walk!

TTFN


----------



## aamomma

Hello, everyone! And hello, summer - FINALLY!  I am not going to complain (yet) about how hot it is, I was so ready for sunshine.  We got the pool filled today and we are looking forward to swimming to keep our cool.  Bonus QOTD:  I have been OP Monday and Tuesday.  It was not easy - went to a cookout Mon. evening and everyone pushes you to eat more than you want to - but I stuck to my guns (except for one small taste of some casserole my friend insisted I try) I liked the quote from mikamah today!!!  And I agree with her that there is always some "eating event" on the horizon.  If you wait until after this or that, there will inevitably be something else on the calendar by that point!!  I was always going to "start on Monday" , but any day will do!!  Have a great Tuesday evening!


----------



## glss1/2fll

I am so totally jealous of everybody's warm temperatures. This holiday weekend my youngest had a baseball tournament and his two games on Saturday were played in the SNOW. Yes, you read that correctly. Snow.


----------



## tigger813

Got in about 3 miles tonight at the track so I did about 7 miles today with the workout this morning and mowing the lawn added on. Brian and I just had some chips and dip! Watching the Red Sox game. Not going very well.

Walking with Redwalker in the morning and then Izzie and I are going to do some errands in the afternoon as soon as she gets home. We have a bag of DVDs to take to Movie Stop to trade in for others. A few of the movies aren't even opened and they are Blu-Ray so hopefully we will get some decent money and then get some other movies we may want or need to replace.

I also have to go Target to get my mom some stuff. Hoping to get a package out to her Thursday morning after my client.

Looking at flights to NC. My brother is looking at some as well. I want to get my flight booked tomorrow. There are some decent flights on Friday, June 24th. I can fly down for $59 on SW from Manchester, NH...coming back is another story. It's right before July 4th weekend. The cheapest flight I could find is $114 on Thursday, June 30th on Jet Blue to Boston. My sister needs to get the last 3 days she's gone covered though we are hoping Mom won't need round the clock care at that point.

TTFN


----------



## tigger813

glss1/2fll said:


> I am so totally jealous of everybody's warm temperatures. This holiday weekend my youngest had a baseball tournament and his two games on Saturday were played in the SNOW. Yes, you read that correctly. Snow.



We had one of the snowiest winters I can remember here. We had about 5 feet on the ground in January and had 5 snow days this year. Last year we had NONE!!!!

We've just gotten through the rainiest May that I can remember too! We had rain almost everyday last week and we were wearing heavy sweatshirts up until 2 weeks ago. 

We've so earned this weather!

May your weather improve soon! God Bless you!!!!!

TTFN


----------



## Rose&Mike

mikamah said:


> Great question.  I am on plan now.  There is always something to wait until after, the weekend, the fourth of july, vacation in august.  But I just had a fantastic weekend.  The beginning of summer, the weather here was amazing.
> I actually was not totally out of control over the weekend.  I thought of your advice, Rose, and waited 5 minutes before eating several times, and that definitely helped with the mindless eating.  I was pretty active too, so proud of that.  I did about 4 miles run/walk sat then we biked for a while in the afternoon.  Went out sun morning for a short ride, and yesterday we walked in the town parade, probably a mile and a half, and went to a friends to swim, but her dh was there, so she and i ran/walked 3.4 miles.  It's funny, my legs seem to handle it ok, but it was late morning, and the heat was brutal, but we did it.  Then we stretched in the pool.  My weight was up on saturday, and now I'm back down to where I ended the spring challenge, so happy with that.
> 
> \I just started a book called Cinderella Rules, and thought of many of you when I read the first rule, especially you CC.
> While life occassionally makes it appear otherwise, no one has control over your life... but you.  Make decisions with care, because in the end, you have only yourself to blame for the outcome. I thought it was a good rule for weight loss/healthy living, and many other areas of our lives.
> 
> Not enough time this morning, so got to run.  Have a fabulous day everyone!!


Kathy--sounds like a fabulous weekend! I loved the quote! I think I need to put some of these quotes on the first page for when we need them. And I loved what you wrote about there always being another food event.



dumbo_buddy said:


> just got back from my workout. it was really slow and i felt kinda icky actually. i wound up jogging about 2.5 miles in 30 min! that's pretty slow for me but hey, pushing a jogger ain't easy. i do my jogs around maritime college and it is beautiful down there today! it's completely on the water has awesome views of the manhattan skyline and and out towards queens. there were TONS of trucks down there and i could tell that inside the fort in the courtyard they were filming something. cool! of course nosey nancy asks my buddy the security guard what it was and he told me royal pains. my mom watches that show so i'll be sure to tell her.
> 
> anywho, off to shower and get ready for mommy and me.
> 
> gosh, i could waste all day on the DIS. i find myself on here so much, especially when i'm planning a trip!!


Be careful in the heat Nancy--I'm sure you know this. I couldn't believe how sluggish I felt yesterday. So glad you got your exercise in!



Disneyland_emily said:


> Morning all-
> 
> Not much exciting to report. My new goal each day at work is to walk the stairs from the first floor to the roof (16 stories) atleast once a day.. Dang it hurt the first day but between that and getting back to my 30-60 min of hard exercise a day I should start to feel better again... (course if I'd stop working 60 hrs a week itd be easier to fit it in..)
> 
> -em


16 stories is very impressive!



tigger813 said:


> Got the school newsletter that said there is a 5th grade concert next Tuesday night. So Ash will have to miss her last soccer practice and dance class. Not happy as I had asked Ashleigh to ask the chorus director if there was going to be another concert and he told her no. And once again, they only give us a week's notice. Why can't this school get their acts together!
> 
> Need to get this crankiness out of my system so I feel better for my clients.
> 
> TTFN


Seriously, this would drive me INSANE! How can they not schedule things ahead of time?




pjlla said:


> Rose..... you are sounding so much more positive and more like yourself in this post. I'm pleased that the running is working out lately..... but be sure not to over-do!  You are really inspiring me lately with your determination.  So many people would have just given it all up when faced with all of the challenges you have had lately both with food and exercise. I am constantly thinking "would Rose approve of this choice?"  "What would Rose do?"  I am proud to call you* FRIEND*.
> 
> Nope.... not waiting..... ALWAYS on plan (in some fashion or another).  A similar question was asked last spring between challenges and it really gave me a bit of a wake-up call.  It had NEVER, EVER occurred to me that I would change my healthy eating or exercise habits, just because the challenge ended.  This is my LIFESTYLE now and I will be continuing when/if these challenges ever end. When I realized that, I realized that I had hit a turning point in this journey.  I  really AM going to succeed with this. I really HAVE turned my life around.  I HAVE made positive changes in my eating and exercise and they are now HABITS that I will continue with for (hopefully) a lifetime!
> 
> P


Pamela--first, I say get the new bathing suit! You should be showing off all your hard work! 

I so loved what you said about not waiting to get back on plan cause it's your lifestyle!

And thank you for the wonderful complement--though lately I feel like I have been really floundering--way too many g-f beers at the stadium. But I am sticking it out, I am still here, and gosh darn it, it has been really hard! Thank you again for saying such sweet things.



ScubaD said:


> Hi Rose,
> Count me in for the summer challenge.  Looking forward to it.
> 
> Dave


Dave! So glad you are here! Now where is Matt???? How is baby Caleb?



pixiedustfairy said:


> I'd like to join the summer challenge as a loser
> Looking forward to the challenge.
> 
> Lisa


Welcome! We now have 3 Lisas and 3 Nancys, but still only one Rose! Are there no more Rose's out there?



satorifound said:


> Oooh, I would love to join.  Gotta fit back in the Eeyore outfit before the trip.


Welcome!



liesel said:


> I didn't share this when the tornado initially hit Joplin, but my cousin's family lives there.  Her (half)brother was working in the Pizza Hut when it was hit and was almost sucked out into the storm.  The entire building was reduced to rubble and 4 of the people he was with died.  I guess there is a clip of him on the news online somewhere.  When I talked with my cousin (online) last Monday, they were so happy that he was alive that she didn't mention that he also lost everything.  His van and apartment were also destroyed.  He even lost his wallet-sucked into the storm.  His only posession is a bass guitar that was sucked out his van and was still in the vicinity.  The case was battered but it was intact.  Prayers and positive thoughts are appreciated.
> ******


Wow, what a story! I'm so glad they were ok. The devestation is just beyond comprehension.



lisah0711 said:


> It was a very fun week-end.  WICKED was fabulous.  Our seats were in the first row so I got to really check out all the costume details.  Those people can really sparkle!
> 
> And I finished my first half marathon on Sunday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I weigh 10 pounds more than I did at the Princess but I finished this one and I'm actually stronger than I have been in years.  Can't wait to work on my half for September and get some speed.    A lady in line with me at the portapotties was telling me that she was doing her 101st marathon at age 61!  I should be so lucky!
> 
> Have a great day all!


I'm so proud of you, Lisa! And I knew you would love Wicked! Did you get weepy? Speed is a great goal for this challenge!



lovetoscrap said:


> Nope.  Not going on your mom's opinion.  The only opinion that matters is YOURS!  Can't remember if I shared from my visit home in April what happened with my mom.  She is ALWAYS on my about being overweight.  It has been better because I always just shut her down as soon as she mentions it.  When I went home I had lost 40 pounds.  She started looking at me funny in the hotel room and then started in on the fact that my pants were TOO BIG!  Told me they looked terrible.  So it doesn't matter what you do- if they are going to criticize they will find something.  If you lost 40 pounds she would decide you were too skinny or she didn't like your hair, or any of a million other things.  Love her because she is your mom, but you don't have to take her negative comments.
> 
> I am still On Program.  I did have a splurge day on Saturday.  I have realized that I kind of need maybe one day a month to just enjoy the things I am limiting myself on, or to have something a little less "on program".
> 
> 
> I will try to get back here later.  Off to the first real Swim Team practice of the season!   Always excited for the first one.  Give it a week and I won't be nearly as excited about it as the usual mama drama starts to build and the hot hours at the pool get unbearable.  Of course that is when I go  and turn the AC on in the clubhouse and sit in there away from everyone and find something else to do!


Those silly Moms. They do say the craziest things! And I agree, sometimes you have to have a splurge day. And mama drama--uggh, I so do not miss it!



aamomma said:


> Hello, everyone! And hello, summer - FINALLY!  I am not going to complain (yet) about how hot it is, I was so ready for sunshine.  We got the pool filled today and we are looking forward to swimming to keep our cool.  Bonus QOTD:  I have been OP Monday and Tuesday.  It was not easy - went to a cookout Mon. evening and everyone pushes you to eat more than you want to - but I stuck to my guns (except for one small taste of some casserole my friend insisted I try) I liked the quote from mikamah today!!!  And I agree with her that there is always some "eating event" on the horizon.  If you wait until after this or that, there will inevitably be something else on the calendar by that point!!  I was always going to "start on Monday" , but any day will do!!  Have a great Tuesday evening!


ITA--I am enjoying the heat!



glss1/2fll said:


> I am so totally jealous of everybody's warm temperatures. This holiday weekend my youngest had a baseball tournament and his two games on Saturday were played in the SNOW. Yes, you read that correctly. Snow.


Oh, I would so be moving! I do not like snow!



tigger813 said:


> Got in about 3 miles tonight at the track so I did about 7 miles today with the workout this morning and mowing the lawn added on. Brian and I just had some chips and dip! Watching the Red Sox game. Not going very well.
> 
> TTFN


Woohoo Tracey! I know you have to be happy!


----------



## lovetoscrap

So has anyone else found that all of the sudden their hair looks great?  No, not really any change to your hair but now people keep telling you how wonderful your hair looks, or asking if you have new glasses?  I just realized how many times in the last few months I have been getting compliments on my hair (it hasn't really changed in over a year, except the color which didn't last long), or asked if I got new glasses.  Hmmmmmm, does something seem . . .  different????  

Started my day at the eye dr for a routine check up and decided that since DD got contacts last week I should try them again too!  I haven't worn them in years.  With young children it just became too much hassle to put them in and take them out every day.  Wore them a few hours today and couldn't see the computer screen so may have to see if I need further assistance for that.    He mentioned that I am reaching the age where my close up vision may start to cause problems.  He was very politely telling me I am getting OLD! 

Then ran into an acquaintance in Walmart that is on the pool board with me (but hasn't been to any of the meetings lately) and mid sentence of discussing pool stuff she went "Hey, you have lost weight!"  So that make TWO people!  

After that I finally made it to the Good Feet store.  Was dreading it since they seem to mostly have orthopedic shoes not fit for anyone under about 80 on the shelves.  I was shocked when she bought out some actual athletic shoes that weren't half bad-- and FIT!  I am going to try them on the treadmill tomorrow and see how I like them.  DH about had a fit when he saw the price, especially since he figured we could get them cheaper on line.  I explained that the woman there had spent at least an hour with me trying on all different shoes and different inserts and she deserved/earned the sale.  Then he looked online and the price was only $10 cheaper.  Having screwed up feet and needing good shoes ain't cheap!

Swim Practice was HOT.  Absolutely nasty hot.  I was nasty sweaty mess .  It actually wasn't bad in the shade but since it was the first day I had to be up at the front desk and at that time of day the sun is shining right on that area.  Tomorrow if anyone needs anything they can come and see me at the picnic tables in the shade! I drank all the water and tea I had with me and then came home and had another huge glass of water.   I took a shower when I got home and got straight into my jammies (I rarely do that). Just for fun I stepped on the scale and weighed less than this morning!  Who needs a sauna to sweat the fat out, I have swim team practice!  Had a great salad for dinner and think it is time to watch some TV before bed.





lisah0711 said:


> *LTS,* I forgot to say congratulations on your race this week-end!  You're off to a great start and how happy I am for you to see you walking with a smile on your face!



Right back at you!  Great picture!!!  Love your big smile.  



tigger813 said:


> So, Ashleigh said she has no interest in going to the concert next week. I emailed the school principal to tell her that the chorus had not been told anything about the concert and that the director told the kids he was almost absolutely sure there wouldn't be one. She wasn't pleased to hear that. I told her the first we heard of the concert was the newsletter today. We even called another girl in chorus who also had no idea about it. The principal apologized profusely to me and thanked me for giving her a heads up. She understands that some will not be able to make it given this late notice.
> :


Glad you can get out of it.  That is crazy for them to plan something without letting the parents know.  Especially this time of year when everyone seems to have sports and other commitments as the school year winds down.  

 for an On Plan day!  



glss1/2fll said:


> I am so totally jealous of everybody's warm temperatures. This holiday weekend my youngest had a baseball tournament and his two games on Saturday were played in the SNOW. Yes, you read that correctly. Snow.


  Okay, I am not happy with the heat but I will take it over snow!


----------



## NancyIL

I haven't participated in a BL challenge in awhile, because I got tired of not losing weight!  I have been on 3 cruises in the past 6 months, and I have NOT  bypassed the desserts! I also slacked off on the great exercise habits I had for 13 months, and need to get back on track. I'm going on vacation in August (another cruise!) - and I'd like to be 20 pounds lighter by then.


----------



## JacksLilWench

I want to join too!!  I've never done a BL challenge ever, but NewlyDisneyCrazed turned me on to it (I don't think she knew that before, but she does now!)

I'm a little confused, though: I want to be in the Healthy Habits AND Whittle Inches group...can I be in both??  I hope so!  I know there are points rewarded for different achievements, I don't want to feel like I'm "cheating" or anything 

I can't wait to get started!!!

PS: My real name is Kaiti


----------



## sahbushka

So I have stayed on plan food wise for the day so far even though I left my packed lunch at home (I went to the store at lunch and bought essentially the same thing I had packed) and my daughter just lost her lunch so am dealing with a sick kid right now.  I did get to my WW meeting for the first time in 6 weeks so am glad to be back on it.  I need to go drink some more water.

Later,
SarahMay


----------



## lovetoscrap

JacksLilWench said:


> I want to join too!!  I've never done a BL challenge ever, but NewlyDisneyCrazed turned me on to it (I don't think she knew that before, but she does now!)
> 
> I'm a little confused, though: I want to be in the Healthy Habits AND Whittle Inches group...can I be in both??  I hope so!  I know there are points rewarded for different achievements, I don't want to feel like I'm "cheating" or anything
> 
> I can't wait to get started!!!
> 
> PS: My real name is Kaiti


 Welcome!  You can do it all.  There are just several different components to the challenge that you can choose to do or not to do.  You will track your results and report them to the person that is tracking them for the group.  So you can be as involved as you want to be.    The only person that you are cheating on is yourself.  We celebrate the victories, commiserate with those having a rough time and offer unconditional acceptance and friendship.    Glad to have you along.


----------



## Rose&Mike

lovetoscrap said:


> So has anyone else found that all of the sudden their hair looks great?  No, not really any change to your hair but now people keep telling you how wonderful your hair looks, or asking if you have new glasses?  I just realized how many times in the last few months I have been getting compliments on my hair (it hasn't really changed in over a year, except the color which didn't last long), or asked if I got new glasses.  Hmmmmmm, does something seem . . .  different????
> 
> Started my day at the eye dr for a routine check up and decided that since DD got contacts last week I should try them again too!  I haven't worn them in years.  With young children it just became too much hassle to put them in and take them out every day.  Wore them a few hours today and couldn't see the computer screen so may have to see if I need further assistance for that.    He mentioned that I am reaching the age where my close up vision may start to cause problems.  He was very politely telling me I am getting OLD!
> 
> Then ran into an acquaintance in Walmart that is on the pool board with me (but hasn't been to any of the meetings lately) and mid sentence of discussing pool stuff she went "Hey, you have lost weight!"  So that make TWO people!
> 
> After that I finally made it to the Good Feet store.  Was dreading it since they seem to mostly have orthopedic shoes not fit for anyone under about 80 on the shelves.  I was shocked when she bought out some actual athletic shoes that weren't half bad-- and FIT!  I am going to try them on the treadmill tomorrow and see how I like them.  DH about had a fit when he saw the price, especially since he figured we could get them cheaper on line.  I explained that the woman there had spent at least an hour with me trying on all different shoes and different inserts and she deserved/earned the sale.  Then he looked online and the price was only $10 cheaper.  Having screwed up feet and needing good shoes ain't cheap!


Good luck with those contacts--I where monovision contacts, one for distance, one for closeup. I am not a big fan of it, but it works. And no one told me my hair looked good--it was falling out! (Another gluten issue). Too funny, though that that is what people keep commenting on! And woohoo for new shoes!



NancyIL said:


> I haven't participated in a BL challenge in awhile, because I got tired of not losing weight!  I have been on 3 cruises in the past 6 months, and I have NOT  bypassed the desserts! I also slacked off on the great exercise habits I had for 13 months, and need to get back on track. I'm going on vacation in August (another cruise!) - and I'd like to be 20 pounds lighter by then.


Welcome! That's 4 Nancy's, 3 Lisa's and one Rose.



JacksLilWench said:


> I want to join too!!  I've never done a BL challenge ever, but NewlyDisneyCrazed turned me on to it (I don't think she knew that before, but she does now!)
> 
> I'm a little confused, though: I want to be in the Healthy Habits AND Whittle Inches group...can I be in both??  I hope so!  I know there are points rewarded for different achievements, I don't want to feel like I'm "cheating" or anything
> 
> I can't wait to get started!!!
> 
> PS: My real name is Kaiti


Welcome Kaiti! Everyone can participate in all the challenges--it's an individual thing. We'll talk more about it later this week. CC will post the directions for HH probably Thursday or Friday and Connie we'll post something about WIN. They are just added little things to help us track our progress.



sahbushka said:


> So I have stayed on plan food wise for the day so far even though I left my packed lunch at home (I went to the store at lunch and bought essentially the same thing I had packed) and my daughter just lost her lunch so am dealing with a sick kid right now.  I did get to my WW meeting for the first time in 6 weeks so am glad to be back on it.  I need to go drink some more water.
> 
> Later,
> SarahMay


Good job SarahMay! And I hope your DD is feeling better!

******
The plan for tomorrow is to get up and do the yoga video in the morning and then go to the park and try to get in a couple of miles before it gets too hot.  I have a chiro appt at 1:00. Weigh-in could be interesting on Friday. I am so close to being back in my maintain range (still trying to get rid of the couple of pounds from our trip). But I keep doing things to sabotage myself--just little things, but still!

Have a good night!


----------



## Rose&Mike

lovetoscrap said:


> Welcome!  You can do it all.  There are just several different components to the challenge that you can choose to do or not to do.  You will track your results and report them to the person that is tracking them for the group.  So you can be as involved as you want to be.    The only person that you are cheating on is yourself.  We celebrate the victories, commiserate with those having a rough time and offer unconditional acceptance and friendship.    Glad to have you along.



Thank you! Well said. I was having trouble explaining things tonight!


----------



## MinnieMouseMom

glss1/2fll said:


> I am so totally jealous of everybody's warm temperatures. This holiday weekend my youngest had a baseball tournament and his two games on Saturday were played in the SNOW. Yes, you read that correctly. Snow.



Are you in Central Oregon?  We were camping over there and in snow on Saturday.


----------



## donac

Good morning Team

Going to be hot today here in jersey.  We are supposed to be hot and humid today and have a thunderstorm today.  Doesn't sound like a great hair day and I have to go out to a dinner tonight.

Lisa congrats on the half

MinnieMouseMom  and glss1/2fll  I had heard about lots of  snow in the west but I didn't realize that it was still coming down.  I have camped once in Nov and it was very cold but I have never camped in snow.  The boy scouts here once camped where on Sat it was 75/80 and then a cold front camp through and they woke up to snow.

Rose&Mike  How is your knee is doing?  I have been wearing my summer sandels and my knee has been bothing me.  

sahbushka  hope daughter is feeling bettter. 

Kathy Thanks for the quote

dumbo_buddy  How was the mommy and me party?

tigger813  I hope your mom gets the care she deserves.  In this day and age there is no excuse for what she went through.

Hi to everyone else that I have missed.

Have a happy and healthy day


----------



## dumbo_buddy

lovetoscrap said:


> Okay, I am not happy with the heat but I will take it over snow!



seriously!!!



NancyIL said:


> I haven't participated in a BL challenge in awhile, because I got tired of not losing weight!  I have been on 3 cruises in the past 6 months, and I have NOT  bypassed the desserts! I also slacked off on the great exercise habits I had for 13 months, and need to get back on track. I'm going on vacation in August (another cruise!) - and I'd like to be 20 pounds lighter by then.



hi there fellow nancy. this is crazy! so many nancys!

welcome and good luck gearing up for the cruise!




JacksLilWench said:


> I want to join too!!  I've never done a BL challenge ever, but NewlyDisneyCrazed turned me on to it (I don't think she knew that before, but she does now!)
> 
> I'm a little confused, though: I want to be in the Healthy Habits AND Whittle Inches group...can I be in both??  I hope so!  I know there are points rewarded for different achievements, I don't want to feel like I'm "cheating" or anything
> 
> I can't wait to get started!!!
> 
> PS: My real name is Kaiti



hi kaiti, wlecome 



sahbushka said:


> So I have stayed on plan food wise for the day so far even though I left my packed lunch at home (I went to the store at lunch and bought essentially the same thing I had packed) and my daughter just lost her lunch so am dealing with a sick kid right now.  I did get to my WW meeting for the first time in 6 weeks so am glad to be back on it.  I need to go drink some more water.
> 
> Later,
> SarahMay




good job staying on plan. i'm having a hard time with that myself.



Rose&Mike said:


> The plan for tomorrow is to get up and do the yoga video in the morning and then go to the park and try to get in a couple of miles before it gets too hot.  I have a chiro appt at 1:00. Weigh-in could be interesting on Friday. I am so close to being back in my maintain range (still trying to get rid of the couple of pounds from our trip). But I keep doing things to sabotage myself--just little things, but still!
> 
> Have a good night!



yoga AND a run?! you're such an over-achiever rose! lol! i like yoga but my stupid bulldog always sits on me when i'm on the floor so i can never do it!!



donac said:


> Good morning Team
> 
> Going to be hot today here in jersey.  We are supposed to be hot and humid today and have a thunderstorm today.  Doesn't sound like a great hair day and I have to go out to a dinner tonight.
> 
> dumbo_buddy  How was the mommy and me party?
> 
> Have a happy and healthy day



hot up here in the bronx too! i can feel the humidity and i even have a fan blowing on me. tomorrow though is supposed to be really nice and mild! so let's hope the weather people are right about that one!

******************************************

the mommy and me party was really cute! one of the little girl who just turned 3 gave me a little box of candy and a $25 gift card to barnes and noble! she practiced saying "thank you miss nancy for a great year." aw! i was really touched. there was alot of food and i stuck to the fruit. i also let the cat out of the bag that i have a bun in the oven and everyone was really surprised. i'm still in regular clothes so nobody had any idea. 

i was OP all day....and then evening hit. i was tired and stressed after a long day with the kiddo and i sent john out for goldfish. i made a lovely healthy dinner but had a smoothie after (frozen fruit, dollop of yogurt, apple juice). then had to take a bite of each of the chocolates i received. then the goldfish. like, almost the whole bag. i feel terrible today and slept so poorly. eating so close to bed always gives me bad dreams. i need something to occupy myself at night. or just go to bed. so of course i'm up a pound today and still feel full i had a nightmare last night that i went to the bathroom and saw lots of blood. if that doesn't deter me from eating i don't know what will. ugh, i don't know if it's the hormones or lack of sleep but i feel so weepy today. 

today's a new day. i'm getting sick of saying that though. 

the humidity is up already today so i think i will walk instead of jog.

i have to go to party city today to buy invitations for thomas's second birthday party. he will be two this month! it's funny though, i'm the same age  

have a healthy day everyone!


----------



## OHJulie

Hi everyone!

I would love to join as a Loser.  This would be just the ticket to keep me accountable.  I gained weight over the winter due to medical issues and of course, the terrible weather that encouraged major couch time!  

Thanks for organizing this thread!


----------



## pjlla

ScubaD said:


> Hi Rose,
> Count me in for the summer challenge.  Looking forward to it.
> 
> Dave


Hey.... glad to see you.  How is Caleb doing?  We are walking an hour for him at our Relay on Friday.... just thought you'd want to know.



liesel said:


> QOTD: I am officially back on plan as of Sunday after a week of too much celebrating for my birthday (some of those meals this week were OP, but not nearly enough!).  I definitely ballooned this week and am hoping to get back to where I was at the end of the last challenge soon.  I had a great run with the new Garmin on Sunday (loved it!!! ) and am hoping to get out again today.
> 
> I had a very busy weekend.  I went clothes shopping, out to lunch and dinner with DH (the kids went to a Rockies game with the grandparents and were happy to finally be on the jumbotron), lots of cleaning and organizing (I even got the kids to clean out their bookshelves), shampooed the carpets, put in the garden, cooked up a storm, went to a BBQ at my parents' house, and cleaned some more!  I have a few more things to finish up this morning, but the place is getting there!
> 
> I didn't share this when the tornado initially hit Joplin, but my cousin's family lives there.  Her (half)brother was working in the Pizza Hut when it was hit and was almost sucked out into the storm.  The entire building was reduced to rubble and 4 of the people he was with died.  I guess there is a clip of him on the news online somewhere.  When I talked with my cousin (online) last Monday, they were so happy that he was alive that she didn't mention that he also lost everything.  His van and apartment were also destroyed.  He even lost his wallet-sucked into the storm.  His only posession is a bass guitar that was sucked out his van and was still in the vicinity.  The case was battered but it was intact.  Prayers and positive thoughts are appreciated.
> ******
> 
> I'm so glad to see some new people here, this is a great supportive group.  It sounds like everyone is pretty busy.  I don't have time for replies, but I read every post and hope everyone has a great week!



Definitely will include a specific prayer for your cousin along with my prayers for everyone in that area.  How horrific.  I hate blizzards, but I'd take them any day over tornadoes.



lisah0711 said:


> Which Garmin did you get?  I'm looking at one but can't decide which one I should get.  I don't really care about my HR -- I can pretty much figure out when I am overdoing it already.
> 
> It was a very fun week-end.  WICKED was fabulous.  Our seats were in the first row so I got to really check out all the costume details.  Those people can really sparkle!
> 
> And I finished my first half marathon on Sunday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I weigh 10 pounds more than I did at the Princess but I finished this one and I'm actually stronger than I have been in years.  Can't wait to work on my half for September and get some speed.    A lady in line with me at the portapotties was telling me that she was doing her 101st marathon at age 61!  I should be so lucky!
> 
> Have a great day all!



WOOHOO!  I read a bit about your run over on the Princess thread.  Nice job!

Glad you enjoyed Wicked.  I'd love to see it someday.



lovetoscrap said:


> I am still On Program.  I did have a splurge day on Saturday.  I have realized that I kind of need maybe one day a month to just enjoy the things I am limiting myself on, or to have something a little less "on program".
> 
> 
> Absolutely.  Happy to hear he is okay but that is going to be a long difficult road for him to recover from.
> 
> I will try to get back here later.  Off to the first real Swim Team practice of the season!   Always excited for the first one.  Give it a week and I won't be nearly as excited about it as the usual mama drama starts to build and the hot hours at the pool get unbearable.  Of course that is when I go  and turn the AC on in the clubhouse and sit in there away from everyone and find something else to do!



I agree with needing a day once in a while for a splurge!

A/C in the club house?  LUCKY!  In the summer we sweat in the sun and get wet in the rain when the kids swim outside and in the spring/fall/winter we swelter on the pool deck and in the stands inside.  Can't win.




Disneywedding2010 said:


> *Afternoon everyone! *
> 
> Well, its been crazy since we got home Friday afternoon. I feel like I've been going nonstop since I got home (even though I've not done a lot). Yeah, that probably just made no sense. I think my brain is going a hundred miles an hour while my body just stays put .
> 
> We got home Friday afternoon. Saturday I spent all day in my PJs. We were going to go to the cemetary for Memorial day but I just didn't have the emotional capacity to handle it. I did okay yesterday but just didn't really care to do anything. Alan went to the shop and worked for a few hours. My best friend came over and we hung out for a few hours and had steaks and baked potatoes for dinner.
> 
> I got up this morning and went to a training session for the first time in probably 6 weeks. It kicked by butt! He doesn't have many occupational therapy patients this week (his full time job) so he's going to get me in every day this week. I have a feeling I'm going to sore as heck by the time Friday rolls around.
> 
> I need to call my dr in the morning and get in to see her. I've not been in a few weeks. I need to have her look at my foot. Its been really sore (feels like I dropped something on it but I didn't). I also need to have my COumidin levels checked.
> 
> I just got off the phone with a sales representative from Mercedes home in Florida. Alan and I are starting to discuss whether we are going to build a house or just buy one that's already built. Its crazy to think I can build a house in FL for the same price I bought my house for in TX. I'm going to call my realtor up tomorrow and find out what she thinks about when we should put it on the market. Once that's figured out then I can call Mercedes homes back and give them an idea of when they can start building. It could be beginning part of next year but I like to have a plan of action for an event this big.
> 
> Other then all of that I need to get suitcases unpacked and get this house somewhat picked up. Alan said we're going to do burgers for dinner when he gets home. The vet will be here around 730 to do another treatment on Taylor's feet. They are healing slowly and she's starting to walk around a lot more.
> 
> Everyone have a great night! I'm excited for the Deadliest Catch's new episode tonight. NCIS and Biggest Loser are over for the year. Now I have to watch NCIS reruns to cure my addiction.



Glad you are home and getting settled back into routine.  Remember to stretch and ice after those trainer sessions so you don't get too sore!

I heard on the news this morning that home prices and interest rates will probably continue to drop for the next year to 18 months, so you may want to hold off on buying or building for now.  I know that home prices are crazy low in Floriday right now too, so you may be able to find a distressed sale or short sale much cheaper than building new.  But I definitely know the appeal in building to suit yourself!

**********Happy Wednesday morning friends!

I'm at work today and this may be my only time to hop on a computer, so I only had a chance to catch up on one or two pages.  

Another crazy busy day/week here with work, Relay stuff, etc.  But I am definitely feeling a bit more organized with Relay after concentrating some time on it yesterday.  

Next up to add to my busy schedule.... a Scrapping crop to benefit my son's Robotics team.  Gotta stop at the town hall today to book the space and then start creating some advertising!  YIKES!  Why do I put myself in this position?  I must be NUTS!

Food is going well and I DID manage to get in 45 minutes on the TM yesterday, varying the intensity and incline randomly, so I feel like it was a decent workout, although not quite long enough. No workout this morning, but hopefully I can hit the workout room at the Y for at least 45 minutes tonight while DD is swimming.  

I'll try to hop on later today/tonight to catch up more!......................P


----------



## PRINCESS VIJA

I'm in!  I keep trying to do this challenge, but this time I am commited to see it to the end.


----------



## lovetoscrap

*Rose&Mike: * You have a different distance lens in each eye???  That gives me a headache just thinking about it!  I thought they actually made bifocal type contacts that worked like glasses?



sahbushka said:


> So I have stayed on plan food wise for the day so far even though I left my packed lunch at home (I went to the store at lunch and bought essentially the same thing I had packed)


 for just buying another healthy lunch.  So many times it is just easier to grab whatever is cheap, easy and usually not healthy.  My mantra now if we need to grab something quick is I don't care where we go, just NOT Taco Bell.  Because a) they really don't have anything on plan for me, and b) I LOVE Taco Bell so no way I could stick to being on plan!



dumbo_buddy said:


> i was OP all day....and then evening hit. i was tired and stressed after a long day with the kiddo and i sent john out for goldfish. i made a lovely healthy dinner but had a smoothie after (frozen fruit, dollop of yogurt, apple juice). then had to take a bite of each of the chocolates i received. then the goldfish. like, almost the whole bag.
> 
> i don't know if it's the hormones or lack of sleep but i feel so weepy today.


I swear they put crack in goldfish!!!  I think just about every mom I know has had pig out sessions with bags of goldfish.  They need to steal the Lays ad campaign, because there is no way you can eat just one!!

Probably hormones and exhaustion.  Don't push yourself to hard.  You deserve some time to just relax and let your body focus on growing that baby.



pjlla said:


> Next up to add to my busy schedule.... a Scrapping crop to benefit my son's Robotics team.  Gotta stop at the town hall today to book the space and then start creating some advertising!  YIKES!  Why do I put myself in this position?  I must be NUTS!


Make sure you get those kids to help out.  It is THEIR team and they can contribute to the fundraising work.  And their parents (although I know that is harder).  

And yep, AC in the clubhouse.  The funny thing is that a few years ago someone threw a fit because I and a few others were sitting in the clubhouse with the AC on during practices.  Usually we were actually working on Swim Team stuff while in there, sometimes not.  They were complaining about how expensive it is to run the ac and that our bill was going to go through the roof and of course we can't afford it blah, blah, blah.  DH is an engineer that has worked with ac compressors for most of his career.  He said that it might cost $25 extra to run the ac for those few hours and that if they wanted to complain to just send us the bill and we would pay the difference from last year to this year.  I told them I would give them $50 flat out if it made them feel better (I wasn't on the board then).  I never heard anything back and no one has ever complained again.   The pool is stock holder owned so we all own stock and pay membership dues each year and it isn't cheap.  But people think they can't go in the clubhouse.  Hello!  You are paying for this!  There is a kitchen and refrigerator and clean bathrooms in there.  As long as you clean up after yourself and are respectful of the property then there is no reason that anyone can tell you not to go in there (well, unless it is rented to a private party).

This is also why I have volunteered to be in charge of ribbons the last few years-- we write them in the clubhouse in the ac.  Well that and it is the only sitting down job that doesn't involve math.  I do miss a lot of the meet though, I just run out to see my kids swim.  So that is part of why I asked to not be actually scheduled this year to work.  I am there early and set up the inside (scorekeepers, timers. ribbons, hospitality) and then stay after to clean it all up along with being the last to leave usually to be sure everything is cleaned and locked.  Plus I spend several hours on prepping the ribbons and during all the meets I am supervising the ribbon writers to be sure there are no problems. My husband also helps with clean up, helps out when I need him and is the Head Timer for the home B meets.   We put in way more than the 8-10 hours that most other parents do so I am going to try to relax a little this year.    Yeah, like I know how to relax!  A few years ago when my feet were at their worst and I was still trying to do things DH and some of my friends threatened to handcuff me to my wheelchair so I would stop getting up.

I sure wish I were as motivated and detail oriented at home as I am with my volunteer jobs.

No big plans for today.  May try out my new shoes on our treadmill.  I need to figure out dinner.  DD15 has to stay after school for play practice so I get a few extra hours of peace and quiet.   I am waiting for fedex to come by because I missed them yesterday and they are delivering DD11's new Ipod touch and she is just dying to get it!  I told DH I may plug it in to charge when it gets here, but not tell her about it because until DD15 is home to help set it up and put things on it she can't do anything with it.  No bigger bummer than a great new toy that you can only stare at.  I can give it to her after swim team and they can set it up after dinner.

Better go figure out what that dinner will be and find some breakfast.  Everyone have a great ON PLAN day!


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

Rose&Mike said:


> Sounds like a fabulous weekend, Lindsay! And I don't do Rosie, but Mike and my sisters call me Roe, or Roey. Kind of a weird name, I know. Mostly I just go by Rose or Mom.



I knew you would not go for Rosie. 

QOTD- I am currently OP since I woke up this morning.  It is now 930am!  So thats a start right.  I splurged for the past few months and now I will pay the price and reloose those pounds plus some.  I am committed now that it is June 1st!



mikamah said:


> I just started a book called Cinderella Rules, and thought of many of you when I read the first rule, especially you CC.
> While life occassionally makes it appear otherwise, no one has control over your life... but you.  Make decisions with care, because in the end, you have only yourself to blame for the outcome. I thought it was a good rule for weight loss/healthy living, and many other areas of our lives.



I love this quote too.  So true.



pjlla said:


> but I want to watch last night's Extreme Makeover Weight Loss show and the ONLY way I will fit that in is if I watch from the TM.... so there you have it.



whew P you are one busy lady.  I watched the weight loss show the other night and thought it was good.  Very inspiring.



liesel said:


> I didn't share this when the tornado initially hit Joplin, but my cousin's family lives there.  Her (half)brother was working in the Pizza Hut when it was hit and was almost sucked out into the storm.  The entire building was reduced to rubble and 4 of the people he was with died.  I guess there is a clip of him on the news online somewhere.  When I talked with my cousin (online) last Monday, they were so happy that he was alive that she didn't mention that he also lost everything.  His van and apartment were also destroyed.  He even lost his wallet-sucked into the storm.  His only posession is a bass guitar that was sucked out his van and was still in the vicinity.  The case was battered but it was intact.  Prayers and positive thoughts are appreciated.
> ******



Wow I am so sorry to hear about this.  Truly so sad.  I am glad he was ok but it is so sad to loose so much and go through such a tragedy.  Many prayers will go out for him.



lisah0711 said:


> And I finished my first half marathon on Sunday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I weigh 10 pounds more than I did at the Princess but I finished this one and I'm actually stronger than I have been in years.  Can't wait to work on my half for September and get some speed.    A lady in line with me at the portapotties was telling me that she was doing her 101st marathon at age 61!  I should be so lucky!
> 
> Have a great day all!



I just love this pic Lisa.  So Proud!!!!!



glss1/2fll said:


> I am so totally jealous of everybody's warm temperatures. This holiday weekend my youngest had a baseball tournament and his two games on Saturday were played in the SNOW. Yes, you read that correctly. Snow.



OMG that is insane.  I hope the warmth heads your way soon.



dumbo_buddy said:


> i have to go to party city today to buy invitations for thomas's second birthday party. he will be two this month! it's funny though, i'm the same age
> 
> have a healthy day everyone!



How nice of that mom to give you a gift for teaching the class.  Sorry about the nightmare ewww thats scary.  What kind of party will Thomas be having?  

**********************************************************
Hello Friends!

Today is another hot and humid day.  It looks like my week off next wk is going to be nice and sunny too.  I am thinking of taking Ryan to the pool a few days that week.  He is finished with school on tuesday.

Not much else other than work today and Ryan's tball game tonight.  I guess thats enough for one day but looking at Pam's schedule it makes me feel bored.

Good luck getting it all done and keeping sane Pam!


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

I'm here!!!! Again!! LOL

I've been reading (skimming) but haven't posted much. I've been sick all weekend so I've been laying low. 

*Lisa* you look great! I'm jealous that you finished a 1/2, I don't think I could do that yet!

*LTS* Saw your pics on the other thread, you look marvelous! And yes, your hair looks way better!! I've noticed too that as soon as I stopped eating fast food my hair stopped falling out at an alarming rate. And it looks way better. 

*Dave* Welcome Back!!! I hope Caleb is doing well!!! 

*To the newbies*     Welcome welcome!!! I hope y'all enjoy our summer beach party here! And please stick around and post so we can get to know you!

*To my returning faves* Welcome back!!!! I hope we all get to spend a glorious summer together! 


****************************

Well, 2 more weeks til everyone is out of school, yay!!! Then we start getting up at 5:30 instead of 7 to take DS14 to Cross Country practice, boo!! 
SO the little kiddos and I will be running every morning to train for the Family 5K at WDW in October. 

Yesterday I had a parent/teacher ask if I've lost weight!! YES!!!!!! She said I looked great! WOOHOO!!!  She made my day! 
I did slide on a pair of 14 shorts yesterday as well. They were tight in the butt, but I could button them!  I didn't wear them though, because we were going to be sitting down and I didn't want to pop a seam! LOL
I have size 16 shorts on today, and they are ones I wore to WDW with Pamela, and they fit a little better now then they did in May. 
So while I haven't lost much in the way of pounds I must be losing inches. 

And I've been wearing my pedometer every day, wow!! There are days when I barely hit 3000 steps then there are days (like yesterday) that I hit 5000 before 10. The days I hit 3000 I walk around the house til I get at least 5000. LOL I'm aiming for 10,000 to 15,000 a day, which I know I can hit if I run. 

OK, must get off this thing. I have a scrapbook swap that is due Friday and I have yet to finish! Gonna have to over night everything. $$$ Ouch! 

OK, y'all have an awesome hump day!!!!!!


----------



## glss1/2fll

So last night my teenager rear-ended somebody.   Nobody was hurt  but I am so mad at him because our car leaked out all the anti freeze and had to be towed home. Now today it'll have to be towed to the repair shop. Thank goodness for AAA.

In good news, I got my C25K week 6 day 2 run in this morning. I had to repeat that day instead of moving on to day 3 because the holiday weekend messed up my schedule. But now I'm back OP and happy about that!


----------



## Rose&Mike

Hi Dona! My knee is doing pretty good. It's only bothering me now when I run, and then it's very minimal--like a dull ache. I am so happy it is getting better! I do wear running shoes most of the time--except at work. I bought two pair of good running shoes and that's what I walk around in now. My ankle gets pretty sore if I'm in sandals too much--minor strain. Hope it's not too humid!

*Hi BronxNancy!* Too cute about the little girl at Mommy and me--but a box of chocolates! Too dangerous! I am so not a fan of yoga, but it seems to be really helping with all the itb tightness. I only ended up doing the 9 minute sun salutation stuff and then I went to the park. I am not very flexible!



OHJulie said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I would love to join as a Loser.  This would be just the ticket to keep me accountable.  I gained weight over the winter due to medical issues and of course, the terrible weather that encouraged major couch time!
> 
> Thanks for organizing this thread!


Welcome!

*Hi Pamela!* Glad you got some exercise in!



PRINCESS VIJA said:


> I'm in!  I keep trying to do this challenge, but this time I am commited to see it to the end.


Welcome! Are you feeling better??? How is your Dad--do I remember that he was having some health issues in January?



lovetoscrap said:


> *Rose&Mike: * You have a different distance lens in each eye???  That gives me a headache just thinking about it!  I thought they actually made bifocal type contacts that worked like glasses?


Yep. I have some issues and they weren't sure the bifocal contacts were going to work. So my left eye is just not corrected to see as far so that I can read and my right eye is corrected to see distances. I have regular glasses for when I don't have my contacts in. It was weird at first and some days it works better than others, but for the most part I have been pretty happy with it. I still can't read teeny tiny print with my contacts in or pluck my eyebrows but that's ok. I can do most things and I have managed to avoid reading glasses for at least another year or two.

********
So, I slept awful--don't know what that was about. But I got up and did a little bit of yoga and stretching and then went to the park and ran 4 miles (run 4 min, walk 30 sec.). Boy it was hot and humid! Which I think is good cause it really slowed me down. I think I ended up just under 11 min miles. My knee did pretty good--just got a little sore. I go to the chiropractor this afternoon.

I never answered yesterday's QOTD. I am trying to be On Plan. And I am doing pretty well. But not great. I feel like I am self-sabotaging a little bit, cause I know if I am not careful I will start this challenge outside of my maintain range--and I don't know if I have been outside of my maintain range (except for a day or two after getting back from vacation) since I went to maintain last September. I typed up the third day of my trip report last night and that was really theraputic. And something Corinna said yesterday helped me to feel a little better about things. Suffice it to say eating meat free/wheat free gets old and I've been struggling a bit--which brings back that whole throw in the towel attitude. BUT I am NOT throwing in the towel! I can't afford to gain weight back cause I would have to buy all new clothes--again! How's that for a motivator!


----------



## Rose&Mike

mommyof2Pirates said:


> QOTD- I am currently OP since I woke up this morning.  It is now 930am!  So thats a start right.  I splurged for the past few months and now I will pay the price and reloose those pounds plus some.  I am committed now that it is June 1st!


Go Lindsay! Go Lindsay! 

*Hi Buffy!*  You'll be in those 14s in no time!




glss1/2fll said:


> So last night my teenager rear-ended somebody.   Nobody was hurt  but I am so mad at him because our car leaked out all the anti freeze and had to be towed home. Now today it'll have to be towed to the repair shop. Thank goodness for AAA.
> 
> In good news, I got my C25K week 6 day 2 run in this morning. I had to repeat that day instead of moving on to day 3 because the holiday weekend messed up my schedule. But now I'm back OP and happy about that!



I'm glad everyone was ok!


----------



## Rose&Mike

Just a reminder, here is what I have for the coaching schedule:

6/3/2011	Rose
6/10/2011	Pamela (pjlla)
6/17/2011	
6/24/2011	Nancy (dumbo_buddy)
7/1/2011	Sue (dvccruiser76)
7/8/2011	Lindsay (mommyof2pirates)
7/15/2011	Kathy (mikamah
7/22/2011	Cam (keenercam)
7/29/2011	Dona (donac)
8/5/2011	Lisa (Liesel) 
8/12/2011	 Maria (Worfiedoodles)
8/19/2011	Lisa (lisah0711)
8/26/2011	Kristi (KristiMc)
9/2/2011	Shawn??

Pamela has graciously volunteered to coach the week of the 17th, BUT it would be awesome if someone else could step up and take it. I hate to have Pamela have to do two weeks in a row. 

Please let me know if you can help out. Thanks!

I've been kind of lazy this week, but just a reminder, this is what the QOTD should look like to make it easy for Lisa to post in the archive post. The color, etc isn't so important, but the date really helps to find them and put them in order. Here's today's question.

*QOTD Wednesday, June 1--What did you have for breakfast? Do you regularly eat breakfast? *

Have a great day!


----------



## KristiMc

Good morning to everyone!  

Looks like another beautiful rain free day in the Cleveland area.  We have had so much rain this spring that I am shocked when we have a few dry days in a row.  My boys were done with school last Wednesday, so we have been busy doing the pool thing.  

I have had a productive morning, took our dog for a walk and mowed the lawn.

QOTD:  I had a banana this morning for breakfast.  I usually have something a banana or some oatmeal.

Kristi


----------



## Zhoen

I want to be near my "ideal weight" this time next year, when we are celebrating my little one's 5th birthday at WDW.  I'd settle for a BMI of 25, though...  so the goal is 37.5 lbs.  Funny thing, I tried on swimsuits yesterday, and, while I'll never be a model, I didn't look as bad as I thought... but the scale doesn't lie (much) and the waistband is confirming it... it's time to get back on the wagon!  And while losing is challenging, I've done it twice before after my kids were born... but, clearly, I suck at the "maintaining" part.

I just renewed my WW subscription, and, while I'm happy to say I've "only" gained 3 lbs "net" this year after breaking my leg (badly) in January... I really gained 10, because I had already lost 7 lbs before the accident and months of inactivity and eating junk has really caught up... add into that the massive muscle atrophy in my right leg, and I've lost muscle and gained fat.  Ack.

So hopefully y'all will be able to keep me on the wagon.  I'm going to need cheerleaders for exercise, though.  I'm not medically cleared yet to jog or run or jump or even hop, so that leaves swimming, biking, and walking, all of which I can do, but the only one I actually enjoy is walking, which always lands me on the couch with my leg up and iced.

I *LOVE* the decluttering idea!  3 months of "Mom on the couch" truly does *BAD* things to a house!


----------



## sPaRkLeSpAz

Hi, I'm Ruthie and I would LOVE to join.  
I'm excited!  This is just what I need to stay motivated!


----------



## Worfiedoodles

Rose&Mike said:


> *QOTD Wednesday, June 1--What did you have for breakfast? Do you regularly eat breakfast? *



I had hot tea, blackberries, a homemade banana muffin, WW yogurt and an orange. I do regularly eat breakfast, but I spread it out over the morning, I have the first item around 7, and the last about 11. 

I got up and ran 2M this morning, even though it was muggy it felt good to be moving. 

We're taking my boss out to lunch for her birthday today. It's a local pub, so I'm going to try to get a grilled chicken sandwich. That's pretty much the best choice...

I have to prep for a presentation tomorrow, and manage to not do any nervous eating. This is not a big deal and I shouldn't stress about it. I also have a church meeting tonight, which will definitely be more stressful. We will be changing pastors in July, our current one is retiring. I'm the chairperson of the personnel committee, so I find myself in charge of her retirement party, as well as welcoming the new pastor. Plus, our secretary is retiring too, so we need to hire a new one. No word on the youth ministers yet, that would just be the cherry on the cake. I've been on this committee for 3 years, and agreed to be the chairperson this year on a year by year basis. Four years is more than enough, I'm telling the new pastor I'm done in December. I'm sure that won't be popular, but I feel freed by just typing it, so I know it's the right thing to do. Bi-monthly meetings have become monthly, and I don't really care about the church politics, so I'm probably not a good fit, anyway. 

Hope everyone is having a happy First Day of June! Great time for a fresh start! 

Maria


----------



## Connie96

Howdy folks!  I was totally MIA for the last challenge and I apologize for that.  I'm the WIN coach, for pete's sake. I should be involved, right? 

For those of you who don't know me, I'm Connie. I'm 37 years old, married for 14 years to Gary  and mom to 4-year-old Erin . I work full time as database administrator  for an insurance company. As far as my weight challenges, I don't think I've ever crossed the line into obese, but I tend to hang around in overweight most of the time. I did manage to lose 25 pounds a couple years ago, which felt fabulous , but I got off track and couldn't get back in that groove. I did well here last summer but burned out pretty bad and have been backsliding terribly ever since the end of last August. I don't plan to set a particular weight goal for this challenge, but my ultimate long-term goal is to lose about 20-25 pounds.

Oh, also, I did lots of running last year and wound up with a stress fracture in my hip. And, yes, six months later, still NOT healed. It doesn't hurt anymore, but I still have discomfort after I've been on my feet too long. So, I'm about to spend the next 6 weeks on crutches to take the weight off of it and, hopefully, it'll finally heal and I'll be able to run again. And even if I can't run, we have every intention of taking Erin to WDW for her first time this Fall and I do NOT want to do that in a wheelchair! (How would we look with Gary pushing the wheelchair and me pushing the stroller??!  Like our own sad little train. ) 

So, this is me and that's where I am. I'm excited to be back with y'all. "For real" this time.


----------



## dumbo_buddy

pjlla said:


> Food is going well and I DID manage to get in 45 minutes on the TM yesterday, varying the intensity and incline randomly, so I feel like it was a decent workout, although not quite long enough. No workout this morning, but hopefully I can hit the workout room at the Y for at least 45 minutes tonight while DD is swimming.
> 
> I'll try to hop on later today/tonight to catch up more!......................P



nice work on the food and working out! 45 min is a long time for me so i'm proud of ya! 



PRINCESS VIJA said:


> I'm in!  I keep trying to do this challenge, but this time I am commited to see it to the end.



you can do it!



lovetoscrap said:


> I swear they put crack in goldfish!!!  I think just about every mom I know has had pig out sessions with bags of goldfish.  They need to steal the Lays ad campaign, because there is no way you can eat just one!!
> 
> Probably hormones and exhaustion.  Don't push yourself to hard.  You deserve some time to just relax and let your body focus on growing that baby.
> 
> I told them I would give them $50 flat out if it made them feel better (I wasn't on the board then).  I never heard anything back and no one has ever complained again.   The pool is stock holder owned so we all own stock and pay membership dues each year and it isn't cheap.  But people think they can't go in the clubhouse.  Hello!  You are paying for this!  There is a kitchen and refrigerator and clean bathrooms in there.  As long as you clean up after yourself and are respectful of the property then there is no reason that anyone can tell you not to go in there (well, unless it is rented to a private party).
> 
> This is also why I have volunteered to be in charge of ribbons the last few years-- we write them in the clubhouse in the ac.  Well that and it is the only sitting down job that doesn't involve math.  I do miss a lot of the meet though, I just run out to see my kids swim.  So that is part of why I asked to not be actually scheduled this year to work.  I am there early and set up the inside (scorekeepers, timers. ribbons, hospitality) and then stay after to clean it all up along with being the last to leave usually to be sure everything is cleaned and locked.  Plus I spend several hours on prepping the ribbons and during all the meets I am supervising the ribbon writers to be sure there are no problems. My husband also helps with clean up, helps out when I need him and is the Head Timer for the home B meets.   We put in way more than the 8-10 hours that most other parents do so I am going to try to relax a little this year.    Yeah, like I know how to relax!  A few years ago when my feet were at their worst and I was still trying to do things DH and some of my friends threatened to handcuff me to my wheelchair so I would stop getting up.



goldfish are the devil. but i just can't stay away. and thanks for the hug, i think i needed it 

my friend in NC belongs to an association that sounds similar to yours. we had her baby shower in their clubhouse and they wouldn't let us go in the night before to turn the heat on (it was in january). so, we were stuck having a shower in the freezing cold clubhouse. everyone had to keep their jackets on! 

i would be in that clubhouse in the AC nonstop if i were paying dues!!!



mommyof2Pirates said:


> QOTD- I am currently OP since I woke up this morning.  It is now 930am!  So thats a start right.  I splurged for the past few months and now I will pay the price and reloose those pounds plus some.  I am committed now that it is June 1st!
> 
> 
> How nice of that mom to give you a gift for teaching the class.  Sorry about the nightmare ewww thats scary.  What kind of party will Thomas be having?
> 
> **********************************************************
> Hello Friends!
> 
> Today is another hot and humid day.  It looks like my week off next wk is going to be nice and sunny too.  I am thinking of taking Ryan to the pool a few days that week.  He is finished with school on tuesday.
> 
> Not much else other than work today and Ryan's tball game tonight.  I guess thats enough for one day but looking at Pam's schedule it makes me feel bored.
> 
> Good luck getting it all done and keeping sane Pam!



hey, sometimes i'm proud of myself if i make it on plan for an hour! lol! 

june 1 is a great start date to get back on the wagon 

thomas is obsessed with "coo coos" aka choo choo trains so we're having a thomas the train themed party for him. it'll just be at the beach club clubhouse (nothing fancy, literally an old house that is just a one room party room). we're doing pizza and cake from 2-5. last year we went all out and spent WAY too much money on personalized invitations, catering, etc etc so this will just be a low key event. 

i hope you have a nice week off next week. is your pool far from the house?



BernardandMissBianca said:


> Yesterday I had a parent/teacher ask if I've lost weight!! YES!!!!!! She said I looked great! WOOHOO!!!  She made my day!



AWESOME!!!!!!



glss1/2fll said:


> So last night my teenager rear-ended somebody.   Nobody was hurt  but I am so mad at him because our car leaked out all the anti freeze and had to be towed home. Now today it'll have to be towed to the repair shop. Thank goodness for AAA.
> 
> In good news, I got my C25K week 6 day 2 run in this morning. I had to repeat that day instead of moving on to day 3 because the holiday weekend messed up my schedule. But now I'm back OP and happy about that!



ugh, sorry about the crash! how stressful. nice job on the c25k run - week 6 has you running 20 min straight, right? that's tough, esp when it's humid!



Rose&Mike said:


> *Hi BronxNancy!* Too cute about the little girl at Mommy and me--but a box of chocolates! Too dangerous! I am so not a fan of yoga, but it seems to be really helping with all the itb tightness. I only ended up doing the 9 minute sun salutation stuff and then I went to the park. I am not very flexible!
> 
> 
> So, I slept awful--don't know what that was about. But I got up and did a little bit of yoga and stretching and then went to the park and ran 4 miles (run 4 min, walk 30 sec.). Boy it was hot and humid! Which I think is good cause it really slowed me down. I think I ended up just under 11 min miles. My knee did pretty good--just got a little sore. I go to the chiropractor this afternoon.
> 
> I never answered yesterday's QOTD. I am trying to be On Plan. And I am doing pretty well. But not great. I feel like I am self-sabotaging a little bit, cause I know if I am not careful I will start this challenge outside of my maintain range--and I don't know if I have been outside of my maintain range (except for a day or two after getting back from vacation) since I went to maintain last September. I typed up the third day of my trip report last night and that was really theraputic. And something Corinna said yesterday helped me to feel a little better about things. Suffice it to say eating meat free/wheat free gets old and I've been struggling a bit--which brings back that whole throw in the towel attitude. BUT I am NOT throwing in the towel! I can't afford to gain weight back cause I would have to buy all new clothes--again! How's that for a motivator!



not wanting to buy new clothes is an excellent motivator! it got me back into my original clothes!

i didn't even like the chocolates that the girl gave me and yet i tried every single one. ugh. 

glad you got your run in. right now i'd be thrilled to do 11 min miles! pushing the jogger slows me to something like 12:30 miles and i can only manage 2 miles! 



Rose&Mike said:


> Just a reminder, here is what I have for the coaching schedule:
> 
> 6/3/2011	Rose
> 6/10/2011	Pamela (pjlla)
> 6/17/2011
> 6/24/2011	Nancy (dumbo_buddy)
> 7/1/2011	Sue (dvccruiser76)
> 7/8/2011	Lindsay (mommyof2pirates)
> 7/15/2011	Kathy (mikamah
> 7/22/2011	Cam (keenercam)
> 7/29/2011	Dona (donac)
> 8/5/2011	Lisa (Liesel)
> 8/12/2011	 Maria (Worfiedoodles)
> 8/19/2011	Lisa (lisah0711)
> 8/26/2011	Kristi (KristiMc)
> 9/2/2011	Shawn??
> 
> Pamela has graciously volunteered to coach the week of the 17th, BUT it would be awesome if someone else could step up and take it. I hate to have Pamela have to do two weeks in a row.
> 
> Please let me know if you can help out. Thanks!
> 
> I've been kind of lazy this week, but just a reminder, this is what the QOTD should look like to make it easy for Lisa to post in the archive post. The color, etc isn't so important, but the date really helps to find them and put them in order. Here's today's question.
> 
> *QOTD Wednesday, June 1--What did you have for breakfast? Do you regularly eat breakfast? *
> 
> Have a great day!



rose - what if pamela and i split that week? it's no problem for me. i'll be around 



KristiMc said:


> Good morning to everyone!
> 
> Looks like another beautiful rain free day in the Cleveland area.  We have had so much rain this spring that I am shocked when we have a few dry days in a row.  My boys were done with school last Wednesday, so we have been busy doing the pool thing.
> 
> I have had a productive morning, took our dog for a walk and mowed the lawn.
> 
> QOTD:  I had a banana this morning for breakfast.  I usually have something a banana or some oatmeal.
> 
> Kristi



our pool isn't open during the week yet so i'm jealous of your pool time! it's open on the weekends only until the end of the month. boo!



Zhoen said:


> I want to be near my "ideal weight" this time next year, when we are celebrating my little one's 5th birthday at WDW.  I'd settle for a BMI of 25, though...  so the goal is 37.5 lbs.  Funny thing, I tried on swimsuits yesterday, and, while I'll never be a model, I didn't look as bad as I thought... but the scale doesn't lie (much) and the waistband is confirming it... it's time to get back on the wagon!  And while losing is challenging, I've done it twice before after my kids were born... but, clearly, I suck at the "maintaining" part.
> 
> I just renewed my WW subscription, and, while I'm happy to say I've "only" gained 3 lbs "net" this year after breaking my leg (badly) in January... I really gained 10, because I had already lost 7 lbs before the accident and months of inactivity and eating junk has really caught up... add into that the massive muscle atrophy in my right leg, and I've lost muscle and gained fat.  Ack.
> 
> So hopefully y'all will be able to keep me on the wagon.  I'm going to need cheerleaders for exercise, though.  I'm not medically cleared yet to jog or run or jump or even hop, so that leaves swimming, biking, and walking, all of which I can do, but the only one I actually enjoy is walking, which always lands me on the couch with my leg up and iced.
> 
> I *LOVE* the decluttering idea!  3 months of "Mom on the couch" truly does *BAD* things to a house!



good luck! we'll all try to motivate you  

***************************************

well, like lindsay i'm happy to report that so far i'm on plan. and it's only 11:30! lol! hey, gotta start somewhere, right?

i got some decent exercise in today. i jogged 2 miles really slowly and then walked another mile and a half or so. in total i moved my butt for an hour. that's gotta be a good thing, right?

QOTD: i tried a new breakfast today. i found it on the herbalife website (my friend has just lost 30 lbs on that plan!). corn tortillas, egg whites, morningstar soy sausage patties crumbled up and a little avocado. rolled it all up in a breakfast burritos. had three of them since the tortillas were only 50 calories each. not bad! of course, i could have gone for like a pound of cheese in there but decided against it. 

i'm off to lay thomas down for a nap, have a salad for lunch, and start writing out some invitations. i have to run over to the rectory to put in an ad for the bulletin about next year's mommy and me. 

hugs everyone!


----------



## dumbo_buddy

hey *maria* what is your banana nut muffin recipe? wait...maybe you shouldn't tell me b/c i'll just eat all of them. no wait, tell me. no, don't.

ok, tell me


----------



## sahbushka

dumbo_buddy said:


> seriously!!!
> 
> 
> 
> i was OP all day....and then evening hit. i was tired and stressed after a long day with the kiddo and i sent john out for goldfish. i made a lovely healthy dinner but had a smoothie after (frozen fruit, dollop of yogurt, apple juice). then had to take a bite of each of the chocolates i received. then the goldfish. like, almost the whole bag. i feel terrible today and slept so poorly. eating so close to bed always gives me bad dreams. i need something to occupy myself at night. or just go to bed. so of course i'm up a pound today and still feel full i had a nightmare last night that i went to the bathroom and saw lots of blood. if that doesn't deter me from eating i don't know what will. ugh, i don't know if it's the hormones or lack of sleep but i feel so weepy today.
> 
> have a healthy day everyone!



I hope you feel better soon!



Rose&Mike said:


> Just a reminder, here is what I have for the coaching schedule:
> 
> *QOTD Wednesday, June 1--What did you have for breakfast? Do you regularly eat breakfast? *
> 
> Have a great day!



I had a packet of apples and cinnamon oatmeal and 1/2 cup of lf milk.  I eat breakfast daily.  I alternate between oatmeal or a breakfast borrito with a half a cup of the southwestern egg beaters, some onion, and a small low carb tortilla.  I make sure to drink a full bottle of water at breakfast as well just to get me off on the right foot.

So I am home today with my dd who is still ill.  She is not quite 3 yet but is being so good about the whole thing.  In order to avoid snacking this morning I have put in my teeth whitening trays.  I have a couple of chores around the house that will help burn a few calories and I have some WDW planning to do which should help me stay occupied this afternoon.  I am hoping after my dh gets home from work that I will be able to get to the gym as I have a full schedule for the next few weeks and won't have too many opportunities to get a work out in.  I have lots I could be doing around the house so I should probably get to it.  Have a great on plan day everyone!

SarahMay


----------



## Disneywedding2010

*QOTD Wednesday, June 1--What did you have for breakfast? Do you regularly eat breakfast? *

I don't normally eat breakfast which is a habit I need to change. I was doing so well at the beginning of the year and then toward the end of April/beginning of May I just lost all of my momentum.


----------



## keenercam

Hi, everyone! I know I am late to the challenge, but I am in.  I'll be away for more than two weeks but will let Dona know when that is so that she knows I won't be sending in my weight.

QOTD Wednesday, June 1--What did you have for breakfast? Do you regularly eat breakfast? 
I eat breakfast almost every day.  My favorite is 3 hard-boiled egg whites, a sliced apple and coffee with skim milk.


Happy challenge, my friends!


----------



## liesel

4 Nancys?!!!  Quick, we need to find another Lisa!!   For clarification I can go by LisaR or liesel.

QOTD: breakfast: a whole wheat mini bagel (100 cal) with whipped cream chesse (60 cal per 2 tbsp-I think I only had one tbsp) and a strawberry smoothie (210 cal, although the kids had some so less than that!).

My other 2 breakfasts in regular rotation are: cereal with banana and an egg sandwich with a single egg, sandwich thin, avocado or guac, hot sauce, and occasionally a slice of cheese.


LTS-I saw your walk pics on the other thread-congrats!  You definitely earned that medal.  My DS is doing summer swim team for the first time.  Its a whole new world.

BronxNancy-You are doing so well, please don't beat yourself up about eating more while PG.

P-you sound incredibly busy, I hope the relay goes well.

LisaH-Congrats on the half!  You are doing amazing!  I got the Garmin 305 (which comes with a heart rate monitor, although I haven't used it yet) after reading many positive reviews here.  I had DH get it on Amazon.  I really like how it lets me see my pace.  When I first started running outside, I was afraid I was going too slow and now know that I was actually faster!  Being outside now is helping me to enjoy running more and more, even if I'm slow!

Tracey-I hope your mom is doing better.  That is horrible that they let her suffer so much.

CC-I've been there with the unsupportive family (wait-I'm there right now!).  I hope it gets better.  I've learned that I can't influence how they are but I can change how I react.  I've wanted to vent a few times recently on here, I most likely will soon.

DisneyWedding2010-I was not a big breakfast eater for a long time, but now realize that it is so key to giving me energy in the morning.  Plus I get really queasy if I don't eat regularly.

Hi to everyone else and a welcome to all the new people!


----------



## Disneylush

I saw on here someone got new shoes yesterday... so did I! 

I have super bad heel spurs from working retail 40hrs a week. So painful to walk all the time! I also have such a high arch I have to buy wide for the height of my foot. 

I bought the not super ugly, but one step away from ugly New Balance shoes that were 125.00 I too got home and found them on the internet cheaper but felt the guy had really helped me out until my husband asked me what make these New Balance shoes different then the ones at any other retailer? I don't know the answer and I feel like I have to explore more before I wear them. (I got them at the New Balance store)


What shoes do you love? 

NancyMN


----------



## JacksLilWench

Rose&Mike said:


> *QOTD Wednesday, June 1--What did you have for breakfast? Do you regularly eat breakfast? *




I usually have either steel-cut oats with a little bit of brown sugar and skim milk (with coffee, of course!) OR an egg white omlette with mushrooms and diced fresh tomatoes.  Both are so yummy and easy to make.  And they keep me full well through the morning!


----------



## RemembertheMagic98

Call me a slacker my friends!  I need to catch up on the Thread and get some replies out there...maybe later tonight!

Hi  to all the losers and maintainers!
It's been a hot and gross week here in Jersey.  We are expecting thunder storms tonight which should cool things off a bit....hoping we don't get hail since I just planted my flowers!!!

A few shout outs...

LTS - You GO girl!!! I am so happy for you and having the courage to complete your race! The distance doesn't matter, it took courage to just sign up, show up, and FINISH!!

LisaH - WOOOOOHOOOOOO!!  Awesome job on the half!! I'm hoping that someday I will be there right next to you...crossing the finishline at the Princess.  I am just over the moon for you!! 

QOTD - Yes, I learned a few years ago that I have to eat breakfast to take off any weight.  I stick to egg whites mostly or brown rice crispies (which are mighty expensive but are better for my tummy).  I have oatmeal in the winter as a warm-you-up breakfast.  Lately I have been having my crispies with half a cup of plain Chobani mixed with half a cup of berries.  I like this combo 

*****
I had an AMAZINGLY productive 3 day weekend doing the stuff you hate to do (even cleaned out the linen closet!).  Two of the days were spent by the condo pool but I didn't last long with the heat and my fair skin....yes, I had on SPF 50 but the humidity was NUTS!  Yesterday I chaperoned the senior trip to Great Adventure (six flags).  It was disgusting!  I was sweating and we took a school bus down there...sweat and pleather bus seats are not a good combo!!

After my Monster shower last night I baked for the Community Service Luncheon and didn't sample ANY of my baked goods...it was soooo tough!  Today was the luncheon and I did have one small carrot cake cupcake...I go to my trainer tonight so I don't feel as guilty.  I'm finishing up my emails and getting out of here before the storm clouds appear!

Have a great evening friends and make great dinner choices!  I will try to catch up later!

PS  Rose - I was reading your trip report!!  LOVE it!!  Looks like I may be going down the G-F track and I am so grateful that you are so open about your struggle with G-F menus and such! Thanks


----------



## sPaRkLeSpAz

Ahhh, I have been playing Just Dance 2 all afternoon and I am exhausted!  It is so addictive!  I haven't had a chance to answer the question of the day yet, so here goes!

What did you have for breakfast? Do you regularly eat breakfast? 

Ahh, I haven't been eating all that great today! But I didn't sign up for this until after I had breakfast...    Anyway, I had a four count order of the Chick-fil-a chicken minis, and hash browns and a diet coke.


----------



## Disneywedding2010

Afternoon everyone!

I just can't seem to find the motivation (or the swift kick in the butt) that I need. Its a beautiful day here but I don't even want to think about how warm it is outside . Okay, I seriously need to get off my bum and get some of this house in order. I also need to figure out dinner, write a grocery list, and figure out a meal plan to keep us from going out to eat all the freaking time.


----------



## mackeysmom

Rose&Mike said:


> *QOTD Wednesday, June 1--What did you have for breakfast? Do you regularly eat breakfast? *



Homemade Egg McMuffin - whole grain english muffin, 1 slice reduced fat American Cheese, 2 oz. Boar's Head ham, 1 "fried" egg, and an apple on the side. 

I eat breakfast every day - usually a warm breakfast.  Routinely I spend about 10 - 12 of my 30 Weight Watchers daily points on breakfast.

- Laura


----------



## lovetoscrap

Rose&Mike said:


> J
> 
> *QOTD Wednesday, June 1--What did you have for breakfast? Do you regularly eat breakfast? *



I try to eat breakfast every morning.  Usually the only times I skip it are if I sleep in and it is too close to lunch then I skip to lunch.  I usually have Kashi Go Lean Oatmeal, or some grits with bacon and cheese, or an egg/omelet with veggies and maybe some ham or bacon.

Unfortunately today TOM slapped me upside the head big time.    I have raging PMS and said to heck with it.  Had an almond poppy seed muffin and 2 pieces of sausage (extra greasy) then had a Coke Zero and half a pizza for lunch.  At least it was thin crust and I put mushrooms on it.  I feel pretty icky now.  All bloated and miserable.  Probably end up with soup for dinner with a big side of regret.


----------



## Connie96

The WIN! Challenge (Whittle Inches Now!)

WIN! is here for us to challenge ourselves to achieve fit and healthy bodies!! In addition to reporting your official weigh-in each week, you can measure your success in terms of inches. Many of you may be doing this anyway, but as an incentive to those of us who need incentive (like ME!!) we can now challenge each other by reporting percent-of-inch-loss just as our Top Ten(-ish) weight-losers are determined each week. 

Since the WIN! is optional, no one will be dropped for not reporting and there is no need to be excused from measuring. All stats will simply be based on who does report in. Weekly Biggest WINners will be determined by percent of change between the current and previous WIN! numbers reported by each participant. When measurements are reported after having skipped the previous time(s), the percent loss will be divided over the missed weeks. Final Biggest WINners will be determined by percent of difference between the final and originally reported measurements. If you miss the first scheduled reporting day, just jump in anytime and that will be your original measurement for the remaining weeks.

I will be recording measurements and posting the WIN! report on a 3-week interval. These dates correspond to the current Friday weigh-in schedule:

June 3
June 24
July 15
August 5
August 26
There will be a reminder post, so as long as you hang around here you shouldnt have to worry too much about forgetting. Since taking measurements requires more time that just stepping on the scale, Im sure many of us will do this part over the designated weekend. Measurements can be reported up thru the following Monday, and results should be posted on Tuesday or Wednesday.

Heres how were gonna do it:

Take a measurement at each of these locations:

Left or Right Upper Arm (stick with the same one for subsequent measurements!!)
Bust or Chest
Waist
Hips
Left or Right Thigh (remember which one for next time!)

Add these five measurements together
Send only the sum of the measurements to me (Connie96) via Private Message
If you need more information or tips about how to measure, please refer to How to Take Body Measurements (from sparkpeople.com).

If you still have questions, please feel free to PM me or post in the thread and well try to get you the info you need to participate.

I also have a handy dandy Excel spreadsheet for tracking weight and measurements. If you'd like for me to email you a copy, just PM your email address to me and I'll forward it to you. 

Whether or not you choose to participate in this optional challenge, Id like to encourage EVERYONE  especially anyone new to this thread  to take your measurements at the very beginning. This is something so many of us never did when we first started losing weight and I think were fairly unanimous in wishing we had that information to encourage us in our continued loss and maintenance.


----------



## satorifound

QOTD Wednesday, June 1--What did you have for breakfast? Do you regularly eat breakfast? 

I had Fage Greek Yogurt and Better Oats apple cinnamon Oatmeal.  I do regularly eat breakfast, just not always within a half an hour of getting up.


----------



## Rose&Mike

Zhoen said:


> I want to be near my "ideal weight" this time next year, when we are celebrating my little one's 5th birthday at WDW.  I'd settle for a BMI of 25, though...  so the goal is 37.5 lbs.  Funny thing, I tried on swimsuits yesterday, and, while I'll never be a model, I didn't look as bad as I thought... but the scale doesn't lie (much) and the waistband is confirming it... it's time to get back on the wagon!  And while losing is challenging, I've done it twice before after my kids were born... but, clearly, I suck at the "maintaining" part.
> 
> I just renewed my WW subscription, and, while I'm happy to say I've "only" gained 3 lbs "net" this year after breaking my leg (badly) in January... I really gained 10, because I had already lost 7 lbs before the accident and months of inactivity and eating junk has really caught up... add into that the massive muscle atrophy in my right leg, and I've lost muscle and gained fat.  Ack.
> 
> So hopefully y'all will be able to keep me on the wagon.  I'm going to need cheerleaders for exercise, though.  I'm not medically cleared yet to jog or run or jump or even hop, so that leaves swimming, biking, and walking, all of which I can do, but the only one I actually enjoy is walking, which always lands me on the couch with my leg up and iced.


Welcome! How did you break your leg?



sPaRkLeSpAz said:


> Hi, I'm Ruthie and I would LOVE to join.
> I'm excited!  This is just what I need to stay motivated!


Welcome!



Worfiedoodles said:


> I had hot tea, blackberries, a homemade banana muffin, WW yogurt and an orange. I do regularly eat breakfast, but I spread it out over the morning, I have the first item around 7, and the last about 11.
> 
> I got up and ran 2M this morning, even though it was muggy it felt good to be moving.
> 
> We're taking my boss out to lunch for her birthday today. It's a local pub, so I'm going to try to get a grilled chicken sandwich. That's pretty much the best choice...
> 
> I have to prep for a presentation tomorrow, and manage to not do any nervous eating. This is not a big deal and I shouldn't stress about it. I also have a church meeting tonight, which will definitely be more stressful. We will be changing pastors in July, our current one is retiring. I'm the chairperson of the personnel committee, so I find myself in charge of her retirement party, as well as welcoming the new pastor. Plus, our secretary is retiring too, so we need to hire a new one. No word on the youth ministers yet, that would just be the cherry on the cake. I've been on this committee for 3 years, and agreed to be the chairperson this year on a year by year basis. Four years is more than enough, I'm telling the new pastor I'm done in December. I'm sure that won't be popular, but I feel freed by just typing it, so I know it's the right thing to do. Bi-monthly meetings have become monthly, and I don't really care about the church politics, so I'm probably not a good fit, anyway.
> 
> Maria


Your breakfast sounds great! Glad you got a run in! I hope your presentation goes well. Glad you are feeling good about your decison.



Connie96 said:


> Howdy folks! I was totally MIA for the last challenge and I apologize for that.  I'm the WIN coach, for pete's sake. I should be involved, right?
> 
> For those of you who don't know me, I'm Connie. I'm 37 years old, married for 14 years to Gary  and mom to 4-year-old Erin I work full time as database administrator for an insurance company. As far as my weight challenges, I don't think I've ever crossed the line into obese, but I tend to hang around in overweight most of the time. I did manage to lose 25 pounds a couple years ago, which felt fabulous , but I got off track and couldn't get back in that groove. I did well here last summer but burned out pretty bad and have been backsliding terribly ever since the end of last August. I don't plan to set a particular weight goal for this challenge, but my ultimate long-term goal is to lose about 20-25 pounds.
> 
> Oh, also, I did lots of running last year and wound up with a stress fracture in my hip. And, yes, six months later, still NOT healed. It doesn't hurt anymore, but I still have discomfort after I've been on my feet too long. So, I'm about to spend the next 6 weeks on crutches to take the weight off of it and, hopefully, it'll finally heal and I'll be able to run again. And even if I can't run, we have every intention of taking Erin to WDW for her first time this Fall and I do NOT want to do that in a wheelchair! (How would we look with Gary pushing the wheelchair and me pushing the stroller??!  Like our own sad little train. )
> 
> So, this is me and that's where I am. I'm excited to be back with y'all. "For real" this time.


Hi Connie! Still the hip is not healed? How frustrating! Is it the same stress fracture Kelly Ripa had? I'm glad you are back with us! I sent Taryn a message on facebook, but I haven't hear anything. I'd love to have you both back with us this summer!



dumbo_buddy said:


> hey *maria* what is your banana nut muffin recipe? wait...maybe you shouldn't tell me b/c i'll just eat all of them. no wait, tell me. no, don't.
> 
> ok, tell me


 And good job on getting in the exercise! I'll let you know about coaching. We might have worked something out.



sahbushka said:


> In order to avoid snacking this morning I have put in my teeth whitening trays.  SarahMay


I hope you make it to the gym! And I say whatever works! Sometimes I brush my teeth--and that's enough of a distraction. Maybe I should put my retainer in (which I reall do need to wear more often!)



keenercam said:


> Hi, everyone! I know I am late to the challenge, but I am in.  I'll be away for more than two weeks but will let Dona know when that is so that she knows I won't be sending in my weight.
> 
> QOTD Wednesday, June 1--What did you have for breakfast? Do you regularly eat breakfast?
> I eat breakfast almost every day.  My favorite is 3 hard-boiled egg whites, a sliced apple and coffee with skim milk.
> 
> 
> Happy challenge, my friends!


Hi Cam! Are you excited for your trip? Did you survive the weekend?



liesel said:


> DisneyWedding2010-I was not a big breakfast eater for a long time, but now realize that it is so key to giving me energy in the morning.  Plus I get really queasy if I don't eat regularly.
> 
> Hi to everyone else and a welcome to all the new people!


ITA--I can't make it without breakfast! Glad you are enjoying the garmin.



Disneylush said:


> I saw on here someone got new shoes yesterday... so did I!
> 
> I have super bad heel spurs from working retail 40hrs a week. So painful to walk all the time! I also have such a high arch I have to buy wide for the height of my foot.
> 
> I bought the not super ugly, but one step away from ugly New Balance shoes that were 125.00 I too got home and found them on the internet cheaper but felt the guy had really helped me out until my husband asked me what make these New Balance shoes different then the ones at any other retailer? I don't know the answer and I feel like I have to explore more before I wear them. (I got them at the New Balance store)
> NancyMN


Enjoy those new shoes!



RemembertheMagic98 said:


> PS  Rose - I was reading your trip report!!  LOVE it!!  Looks like I may be going down the G-F track and I am so grateful that you are so open about your struggle with G-F menus and such! Thanks


I'm sorry that's what it looks like, but if that is what's going on you WILL FEEL BETTER! I did not realize how cruddy I felt. It just blows my mind that I walked around feeling like that--and ran as much as I did! Goodness! Let me know what's going on.



lovetoscrap said:


> I try to eat breakfast every morning.  Usually the only times I skip it are if I sleep in and it is too close to lunch then I skip to lunch.  I usually have Kashi Go Lean Oatmeal, or some grits with bacon and cheese, or an egg/omelet with veggies and maybe some ham or bacon.
> 
> Unfortunately today TOM slapped me upside the head big time.    I have raging PMS and said to heck with it.  Had an almond poppy seed muffin and 2 pieces of sausage (extra greasy) then had a Coke Zero and half a pizza for lunch.  At least it was thin crust and I put mushrooms on it.  I feel pretty icky now.  All bloated and miserable.  Probably end up with soup for dinner with a big side of regret.


I am getting pms again after a long time without, and I must say, it's not very much fun! Don't beat yourself up too much.

******
Long story short, went to the chiropractor. He's happy with the progress, but kind of wants me to not run--he wants it to get better and stay better. Anyhow, he knows I've been going a little nuts, and said if I am going to run to stop if anything changes. I'm feeling pretty good about things. He messed with my ankle a little bit too--it was a very mild sprain/strain. 

Have a great evening! Tomorrow I will talk a bit about what's going to happen on Friday.

*And Connie--thanks for posting the WIN stuff. I will put a link on the first page. I encourage everyone to consider taking measurements. It only takes a few minutes and I really wish I would have done it from the start!*


----------



## dumbo_buddy

liesel said:


> 4 Nancys?!!!  Quick, we need to find another Lisa!!   For clarification I can go by LisaR or liesel.
> 
> QOTD: breakfast: a whole wheat mini bagel (100 cal) with whipped cream chesse (60 cal per 2 tbsp-I think I only had one tbsp) and a strawberry smoothie (210 cal, although the kids had some so less than that!).
> 
> My other 2 breakfasts in regular rotation are: cereal with banana and an egg sandwich with a single egg, sandwich thin, avocado or guac, hot sauce, and occasionally a slice of cheese.
> 
> BronxNancy-You are doing so well, please don't beat yourself up about eating more while PG.



i still can't get over the fact that there are 4 nancys on here! or is it nancies?

i just pulled out my little blender and have been making smoothies almost daily. they are so delicious. i just have to remind myself that just because i'm drinking something doesn't mean it doesn't have calories. 

thanks lisa, you are so sweet  i have to forgive myself a little more. it's hard when you have been losing weight and FINALLY reach your goal weight and then bam! preggo! still trying to come to grips with it all. sheesh i better soon because the munchkin will be here before i know it!



Disneylush said:


> I saw on here someone got new shoes yesterday... so did I!
> 
> I have super bad heel spurs from working retail 40hrs a week. So painful to walk all the time! I also have such a high arch I have to buy wide for the height of my foot.
> 
> I bought the not super ugly, but one step away from ugly New Balance shoes that were 125.00 I too got home and found them on the internet cheaper but felt the guy had really helped me out until my husband asked me what make these New Balance shoes different then the ones at any other retailer? I don't know the answer and I feel like I have to explore more before I wear them. (I got them at the New Balance store)
> 
> 
> What shoes do you love?
> 
> NancyMN



lol, i have semi-ugly shoes too. i really like the "old school" grey new balance sneakers but the $60-ish ones just aren't good for my feet. oh well, i guess it's better to have good shoes!



RemembertheMagic98 said:


> C
> *****
> I had an AMAZINGLY productive 3 day weekend doing the stuff you hate to do (even cleaned out the linen closet!).  Two of the days were spent by the condo pool but I didn't last long with the heat and my fair skin....yes, I had on SPF 50 but the humidity was NUTS!  Yesterday I chaperoned the senior trip to Great Adventure (six flags).  It was disgusting!  I was sweating and we took a school bus down there...sweat and pleather bus seats are not a good combo!!
> 
> After my Monster shower last night I baked for the Community Service Luncheon and didn't sample ANY of my baked goods...it was soooo tough!  Today was the luncheon and I did have one small carrot cake cupcake...I go to my trainer tonight so I don't feel as guilty.  I'm finishing up my emails and getting out of here before the storm clouds appear!
> 
> Have a great evening friends and make great dinner choices!  I will try to catch up later!
> 
> PS  Rose - I was reading your trip report!!  LOVE it!!  Looks like I may be going down the G-F track and I am so grateful that you are so open about your struggle with G-F menus and such! Thanks



hi karen! i was thinking of you down at great adventure. it's been hot! 

carrot cake cupcake...mmmm....i think i have my newest craving 

***********************************************

all this breakfast talk makes me hungry! i'm making chicken and egg noodles tonight. our friends (thomas calls them nanny and papa) made it the other night and i've been wanting it ever since. of course papa joe gives me directions like, "add some garlic, however much you want" and "cook it until it's done" yeah, that doesn't help me! i need real directions! so, we'll see how it goes. i'll try to limit my noodle intake but i'm starving! 

i had that nice hour-long workout today and after thomas had his nap we took a walk to the rectory and then walked around the neighborhood dropping off invitations to his little friends that live nearby. hey, saves stamp $$ 

thomas wanted some goldfish and dammit i had two handfuls. at least i stopped there. last night i probably had the equivalent of 12 handfuls...i'm not kidding. 

off to start dinner now. i think the chicken will be "done" after about an hour...we'll see! if i call joe one more time to ask him a question about it he'll probably come over and just do it himself....hmmm, is that a bad thing?? lol!


----------



## Connie96

Rose&Mike said:


> *Here's a bonus QOTD
> Are you On Plan now, or are you waiting until the challenge starts and having a last day or two of splurging?*



I am on-plan right now. I think I've "waited" long enough!



Rose&Mike said:


> *QOTD Wednesday, June 1--What did you have for breakfast? Do you regularly eat breakfast? *



Today was Kashi Go Lean cereal with 1 Tbls sliced almonds and skim milk. I always eat breakfast. I try to put it off long enough to finish getting ready for work first, but I prefer to have breakfast pretty much as soon as my feet touch the floor every morning.

****************
Something that I've started this week is trying to read at least a little bit of a fitness book each day and I'm starting with "Winning by Losing". The truth is, I don't expect to really learn anything earth-shattering, but I thought it might be an effective way to engage my brain in this process. Even if all I come away with is a couple new tips, it couldn't hurt. 

Actually, I've already come across something that is new to me: Having a DAILY goal/reward. I have decided that my daily goal is to completely and honestly record all of my food. I generally do fine with this when I'm on-plan but when I go off-plan, I just don't write it down - like it didn't happen if I didn't record it...? Yeah. Okay. So, that's my daily goal. But... a daily reward??? A couple examples from the book are a bubble bath, uninterrupted favorite TV show, order out dinner for a night off from cooking. I'm sorry, but in the real world, those sound more like weekly rewards to me - who has that kind of time DAILY? I'm thinking that a list of different reward options would probably be best; How motivating could it be to have the same reward EVERY day?

*So, what do you think? A daily reward that isn't food, doesn't take time we don't have, doesnt cost enough to speak of and will motivate enough to strive for the goal...? Suggestions? *


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

*Everyone from Massachusetts please check in when you can. confirmed tornadoes in the area!!  *

Please keep those ins southern Mass and Rhode Island in your thoughts!!


----------



## tigger813

BernardandMissBianca said:


> *Everyone from Massachusetts please check in when you can. confirmed tornadoes in the area!!  *
> 
> Please keep those ins southern Mass and Rhode Island in your thoughts!!



Stayed south of us though we have had lots of thunder. Only a tiny bit of rain! One loud crack of thunder that scared the life out of me!

Friend in Shrewsbury is huddling in the basement with her pets right now! She says it's really bad. Hoping it misses Redwalker in Ashland. Her DH is on his way home. Heard from a friend in Springfield and she and all of her family are ok. Amazing video on youtube from W. Springfield.


----------



## lisah0711

aamomma said:


> If you wait until after this or that, there will inevitably be something else on the calendar by that point!!  I was always going to "start on Monday" , but any day will do!!  Have a great Tuesday evening!



So true!  I believe it is Cam who said "every bite is a chance to get it right!" 



glss1/2fll said:


> I am so totally jealous of everybody's warm temperatures. This holiday weekend my youngest had a baseball tournament and his two games on Saturday were played in the SNOW. Yes, you read that correctly. Snow.



Your weather comes this way so I know what you mean.  We deserve some sunshine!   It's amazing how much snow is still on the mountains.  We did manage to miss the snow -- all we had was graupel aka snow pellets. 



lovetoscrap said:


> So has anyone else found that all of the sudden their hair looks great?  No, not really any change to your hair but now people keep telling you how wonderful your hair looks, or asking if you have new glasses?  I just realized how many times in the last few months I have been getting compliments on my hair (it hasn't really changed in over a year, except the color which didn't last long), or asked if I got new glasses.  Hmmmmmm, does something seem . . .  different????



 Just smile and say thank you nicely!  Sorry about the PMS thing. 



NancyIL said:


> I haven't participated in a BL challenge in awhile, because I got tired of not losing weight!  I have been on 3 cruises in the past 6 months, and I have NOT  bypassed the desserts! I also slacked off on the great exercise habits I had for 13 months, and need to get back on track. I'm going on vacation in August (another cruise!) - and I'd like to be 20 pounds lighter by then.



Hi Nancy!  Nice to see you!



JacksLilWench said:


> I want to join too!!  I've never done a BL challenge ever, but NewlyDisneyCrazed turned me on to it (I don't think she knew that before, but she does now!)
> 
> I'm a little confused, though: I want to be in the Healthy Habits AND Whittle Inches group...can I be in both??  I hope so!  I know there are points rewarded for different achievements, I don't want to feel like I'm "cheating" or anything
> 
> I can't wait to get started!!!
> 
> PS: My real name is Kaiti



 Kaiti!  

Sorry about the knee, *Dona*.    I have some Merrell sandals that really help my PF -- maybe you need to wear shoes all the time now.  I hate to do that when it is nice, though.  

Aww, *Nancy,* sorry for the bad dreams.    Are we going to call you BronxNancy?  I think that is a great nickname although I've forgotten who christened you with it. 



OHJulie said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I would love to join as a Loser.  This would be just the ticket to keep me accountable.  I gained weight over the winter due to medical issues and of course, the terrible weather that encouraged major couch time!
> 
> Thanks for organizing this thread!



 Julie!  Hope you are feeling better now!  



pjlla said:


> Food is going well and I DID manage to get in 45 minutes on the TM yesterday, varying the intensity and incline randomly, so I feel like it was a decent workout, although not quite long enough. No workout this morning, but hopefully I can hit the workout room at the Y for at least 45 minutes tonight while DD is swimming.



Nice work keeping up the exercise, Pamela, even when you are so crazy busy!  



PRINCESS VIJA said:


> I'm in!  I keep trying to do this challenge, but this time I am commited to see it to the end.



Vija!  So nice to see you!   



BernardandMissBianca said:


> *Lisa* you look great! I'm jealous that you finished a 1/2, I don't think I could do that yet!



Don't sell yourself short, Buffy.  Remember you just did EE without being swept!  

BRB smilie police are after me.


----------



## Rose&Mike

tigger813 said:


> Stayed south of us though we have had lots of thunder. Only a tiny bit of rain! One loud crack of thunder that scared the life out of me!
> 
> Friend in Shrewsbury is huddling in the basement with her pets right now! She says it's really bad. Hoping it misses Redwalker in Ashland. Her DH is on his way home. Heard from a friend in Springfield and she and all of her family are ok. Amazing video on youtube from W. Springfield.


glad you are ok. where is Kathy? And someone else lives near kathy, but I can't remember who.

Here's what I have learned after living here for 16 years. There are different kinds of tornados--some come at the beginning of a storm and some come at the end (these are usually more dangerous, from what I understand and you can often see blue sky in pictures of them). Anyhow, anyone who is under a warning should stay in their basement until they give the all clear just to be safe.


----------



## tigger813

QOTD: I had my usual for breakfast: water with aloe, raspberry herbal green tea and an Herbalife shake! 

Got errands done this afternoon with Izzie. We traded in a huge pile of movies and got some good ones in return. Got Brian Season 3 of Big Bang Theory and it was on sale. I got a used Blu-Ray of The King's Speech, The Queen, Return to Me, The Haunted Mansion and Planet 51. I also bought a replacement of Princess Diaries 2 as we can't find the disk. 

Watching the news reports of the horrible storms this afternoon south and west of us.  We'll be watching the Boston Bruins game tonight. Made dinner between storms. Had a hot dog and a hamburger on potato rolls.

Just saw an amazing video that kind of started as a water spout in Springfield.

Working tomorrow and then going to see Ash's BFF's new puppy! We skipped dancing this afternoon as the weather reports were so frightening. 

I'm rambling! My nerves are getting the best of me and I'm worried about some friends. I'll be back on later!

TTFN


----------



## lisah0711

*Hope all you MA folks are safe and well*!  



Rose&Mike said:


> Just a reminder, here is what I have for the coaching schedule:
> 
> 6/3/2011	Rose
> 6/10/2011	Pamela (pjlla)
> 6/17/2011
> 6/24/2011	Nancy (dumbo_buddy)
> 7/1/2011	Sue (dvccruiser76)
> 7/8/2011	Lindsay (mommyof2pirates)
> 7/15/2011	Kathy (mikamah
> 7/22/2011	Cam (keenercam)
> 7/29/2011	Dona (donac)
> 8/5/2011	              Lisa (Liesel)
> 8/12/2011	 Maria (Worfiedoodles)
> 8/19/2011	Lisa (lisah0711)
> 8/26/2011	Kristi (KristiMc)
> 9/2/2011	Shawn??
> 
> Pamela has graciously volunteered to coach the week of the 17th, BUT it would be awesome if someone else could step up and take it. I hate to have Pamela have to do two weeks in a row.
> 
> Please let me know if you can help out. Thanks!
> 
> I've been kind of lazy this week, but just a reminder, this is what the QOTD should look like to make it easy for Lisa to post in the archive post. The color, etc isn't so important, but the date really helps to find them and put them in order. Here's today's question.
> 
> *QOTD Wednesday, June 1--What did you have for breakfast? Do you regularly eat breakfast? *
> 
> Have a great day!



Thanks for posting the reminder about the QOTD archive.  I have a little catching up to do there.  

I can take part of either of those weeks if you want to divide some time up.

I do eat breakfast every day.  I'm pretty much in a breakfast rut.  I have a bagel, cream cheese and two egg whites.  Some days if I feel adventerous I'll substitute wheat toast.  If I skip the protein in the morning I get very, very hungry.  I really would like to make an effort this challenge to stop eating at my desk so much.  



Zhoen said:


> I *LOVE* the decluttering idea!  3 months of "Mom on the couch" truly does *BAD* things to a house!



 Zhoen!  Nice job maintaining while you were stuck on the couch!  

*Maria,*  for a great presentation tomorrow!  You'll knock 'em dead!



Connie96 said:


> Howdy folks!  I was totally MIA for the last challenge and I apologize for that.  I'm the WIN coach, for pete's sake. I should be involved, right?



Hi Connie!    Nice to see you -- I've missed your "y'alls."

*SarahMay,* hope your DD feels better soon.  

 *Cam,* how was your fabulous, busy week-end?



liesel said:


> 4 Nancys?!!!  Quick, we need to find another Lisa!!





ITA, Lisa, outside is so much better for running!  



Disneylush said:


> I saw on here someone got new shoes yesterday... so did I!
> 
> I have super bad heel spurs from working retail 40hrs a week. So painful to walk all the time! I also have such a high arch I have to buy wide for the height of my foot.
> 
> I bought the not super ugly, but one step away from ugly New Balance shoes that were 125.00 I too got home and found them on the internet cheaper but felt the guy had really helped me out until my husband asked me what make these New Balance shoes different then the ones at any other retailer? I don't know the answer and I feel like I have to explore more before I wear them. (I got them at the New Balance store)
> 
> 
> What shoes do you love?
> 
> NancyMN



Merrells for regular shoes.  You can't put a price on not having your feet hurt so don't feel guilty for spending that money on yourself!  

*Karen,* you are so not a slacker!  



sPaRkLeSpAz said:


> Ahh, I haven't been eating all that great today! But I didn't sign up for this until after I had breakfast...







lovetoscrap said:


> I try to eat breakfast every morning.  Usually the only times I skip it are if I sleep in and it is too close to lunch then I skip to lunch.  I usually have Kashi Go Lean Oatmeal, or some grits with bacon and cheese, or an egg/omelet with veggies and maybe some ham or bacon.
> 
> Unfortunately today TOM slapped me upside the head big time.    I have raging PMS and said to heck with it.  Had an almond poppy seed muffin and 2 pieces of sausage (extra greasy) then had a Coke Zero and half a pizza for lunch.  At least it was thin crust and I put mushrooms on it.  I feel pretty icky now.  All bloated and miserable.  Probably end up with soup for dinner with a big side of regret.





Connie96 said:


> Actually, I've already come across something that is new to me: Having a DAILY goal/reward. I have decided that my daily goal is to completely and honestly record all of my food. I generally do fine with this when I'm on-plan but when I go off-plan, I just don't write it down - like it didn't happen if I didn't record it...? Yeah. Okay. So, that's my daily goal. But... a daily reward??? A couple examples from the book are a bubble bath, uninterrupted favorite TV show, order out dinner for a night off from cooking. I'm sorry, but in the real world, those sound more like weekly rewards to me - who has that kind of time DAILY? I'm thinking that a list of different reward options would probably be best; How motivating could it be to have the same reward EVERY day?
> 
> *So, what do you think? A daily reward that isn't food, doesn't take time we don't have, doesnt cost enough to speak of and will motivate enough to strive for the goal...? Suggestions? *



Nothing like a tough question right off the bat, Connie!  

Here are some things that come to mind:
-- The ever popular but cheap gold stars on the calendar, or check marks or whatever floats your boat
-- Putting a $1 or something in a jar for a later reward.
-- Taking a few minutes for yourself whether you have it or not.
-- Giving yourself permission to take one thing off your to do list that day
-- Dis time!  
-- Writing in your journal
-- Glass of wine on the deck
-- Go to bed 30 minutes early
-- Bubble bath
-- Call or email a friend
-- Play a game on Facebook

Hmm, I will be interested to see what others suggest.

Off to do some banking.  I am so hungry I may stop for an iced latte.  I have the calories and that is another way to treat myself for not much money.


----------



## lisah0711

Rose&Mike said:


> glad you are ok. where is Kathy? And someone else lives near kathy, but I can't remember who.
> 
> Here's what I have learned after living here for 16 years. There are different kinds of tornados--some come at the beginning of a storm and some come at the end (these are usually more dangerous, from what I understand and you can often see blue sky in pictures of them). Anyhow, anyone who is under a warning should stay in their basement until they give the all clear just to be safe.



Sue, dvccruiser, but I think she is on vacation still?


----------



## Worfiedoodles

I think *Sue * is the one closest to *Kathy*, I'm about 35 miles from them. The storms seem to be headed our way, but it's just dark and humid for now. 

I told the pastor I was not driving over for the meeting tonight. It's a 20 minute drive each way, and I'm not going to be exposed like that. 

I'm watching closely and will round up the troops and head to the basement if things get closer...

Maria


----------



## lisah0711

Worfiedoodles said:


> I think *Sue * is the one closest to *Kathy*, I'm about 35 miles from them. The storms seem to be headed our way, but it's just dark and humid for now.
> 
> I told the pastor I was not driving over for the meeting tonight. It's a 20 minute drive each way, and I'm not going to be exposed like that.
> 
> I'm watching closely and will round up the troops and head to the basement if things get closer...
> 
> Maria



Thanks for checking in, Maria.  Stay safe, my friend!


----------



## pjstevens

Well as typical, I'm late to the challenge, but want to continue being a loser.

I did the spring challenge (my first time) and followed weight watchers.  I was shocked to see I finished in 3rd place, but so excited with the results.

I've lost 33 lbs and 17 inches since the very end of December.  Hope to lose another 10 before our cruise which is exactly three months from today!

As for the QOTD, I eat the same thing every single morning.  I have a protein drink with skim milk and 1 t of peanut butter and ice.  

I had lap band surgery five years ago.  I hit a hump and never got past 50 lbs off (and had gained 15 of that back before starting WW this time).  I cannot 'eat' real food first thing in the am.  

I love my protein drink though, so I don't mind having the same thing every day.


----------



## tigger813

Redwalker is safe! They ate dinner in their basement and just came back upstairs.

This is unbelievable! More storms going through Springfield area! God Bless everyone!

Man standing outside his home that has collapsed with his wife and daughter inside! Prayers going out to them.


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

Oh no Tracey, that's so sad. I hope his family is ok.

Glad the MA girls (and guys) are all ok. We had a quick cell come through here, lots of thunder but very little rain. We actually squeezed between 2 red/purple parts but stayed green on the radar. 


A DIS'er from the scrap forum lives in Springfield, she checked in and her and her DD are ok but no power.


----------



## mikamah

Hi everyone.  We are safe here in northeast MA.  Just lots of clouds, wind and thunder.  Sorry I didn't pop on earlier, I was riveted to the news, and ds was watching netflix on the computer.  You all are so sweet to think of us.  

Hope everyone else is safe and sound near the storms. 

My sil works in springfield right near the bridge where the tornado formed, and I spoke with my brother and she had the day off and went to the Red Sox and was on the way home when the storms hit, so she's at a MA pike rest stop waiting them out.  Unbelieveable damage in springfield.  So scary.  Praying there is no loss of life.   Michael went out and got our bike helmets because he heard about a boy in Joplin who had worn his bike helmet into the basement with him, and it probably saved his life.  

Welcome to all the new challenge members.  It's great to meet some new dis-sers, and get some more inspiration this summer.  

I'm not off to a good start yet, but I guess officially we don't start til friday, so I'll cut myself some slack.  Love todays' qotd, but am embarrassed to give my answer.  I had a chobani yogurt, and then did a 2 mile walk/run.  Went to ds's school for the walkathon, and got a dunkins ice coffee after, with 2 glazed donuts.  Why 2?  One isn't enough?  It's one of the specials, 2 donuts w/ coffee, just no ds with me to eat the second one.  
I need to start journalling again.  That is a big help to me.  

hugs to all who need them.  Hope and pray all are safe tonight.


----------



## lisah0711

mikamah said:


> Hi everyone.  We are safe here in northeast MA.  Just lots of clouds, wind and thunder.  Sorry I didn't pop on earlier, I was riveted to the news, and ds was watching netflix on the computer.  You all are so sweet to think of us.
> 
> Hope everyone else is safe and sound near the storms.
> 
> My sil works in springfield right near the bridge where the tornado formed, and I spoke with my brother and she had the day off and went to the Red Sox and was on the way home when the storms hit, so she's at a MA pike rest stop waiting them out.  Unbelieveable damage in springfield.  So scary.  Praying there is no loss of life.   Michael went out and got our bike helmets because he heard about a boy in Joplin who had worn his bike helmet into the basement with him, and it probably saved his life.
> 
> Welcome to all the new challenge members.  It's great to meet some new dis-sers, and get some more inspiration this summer.
> 
> I'm not off to a good start yet, but I guess officially we don't start til friday, so I'll cut myself some slack.  Love todays' qotd, but am embarrassed to give my answer.  I had a chobani yogurt, and then did a 2 mile walk/run.  Went to ds's school for the walkathon, and got a dunkins ice coffee after, with 2 glazed donuts.  Why 2?  One isn't enough?  It's one of the specials, 2 donuts w/ coffee, just no ds with me to eat the second one.
> I need to start journalling again.  That is a big help to me.
> 
> hugs to all who need them.  Hope and pray all are safe tonight.



So happy to hear that you and Michael are all right!


----------



## susieb16

QOTD: I always eat breakfast but it's definitely not my favorite meal of the day.  I'm not a fan of standard breakfast food.  Today I had a "Fried" egg,  2 pieces of Oscar Meyer ready bacon and watermelon. Not the healthiest choice but it's low in WW points.  I like to save my points for later in the day.

I walked 2 miles after work so that makes me feel a little better.


----------



## my3princes

Wow, a girl starts a new job, runs 5 lacrosse teams, goes camping for a 3 day weekend then starts new 10 hour days at said new job and a new thread pops up with 11 pages   I don't have time to catch up, but you can count myself and dh (kitchensinkguy) in for the summer challenge.  I think I see a light at the end of the tunnel as things are ending for the year and I'm settling into the new job nicely.  Tomorrow is my last work day for the week (gotta love permanent 3 day weekends).


----------



## cclovesdis

Hi Everyone!

Thanks for all the support! Kathy-I love that quote! I was so touched that you thought of me! 

So, I actually work about 10 miles from Springfield, MA-and live less then 45 minutes from there, but in CT. I was planning to go the gym after work, but had to turn around because someone was standing outside (of her house, I think ) telling us to use a driveway to turn around because "There's no way through. A tornado came through here." I'm not sure that it's been confirmed that a tornado went through there specifically, as that was not in Springfield, but like I said, I'm really not sure. We've been having on and off downpours with thunder/lightning since I left work. So far, so good, in Northern CT, and it's been calm for at least 30 minutes, so I'm hoping it will be a calm night. I still haven't checked the news though. I have to admit, it was scary driving home and not being able to reach my sister and BIL who live in outside of Springfield. They lost phone service for a few hours and cell phone coverage was spotty at best. They are fine and probably sound asleep already.  But, I've had a cell phone since I could drive, so it was pretty scary, espcially considering the weather. I made it home without a problem and worked out at home after dinner. Definitely quite the day.

I will post about Healthy Habits tomorrow night. I'll probably use the same post as the last challenge with some changes because I a fair amount of time writing that up and Rose was great in helping me with it. I seem to remember Lisah helping too. If it isn't broken, why fix it? 

I'm off to bed. I have a busy day planned for tomorrow. Our intern will be there and I definitely need his help.

Have a great day tomorrow everyone! Stay safe!


----------



## Disneyland_emily

QOTD- Breakfast has become a standard menu- A cup of light yogurt (flavors change) and a handful of dry cereal (flavors also change each box) right now its raisin bran which I am not really liking as I thought I grabbed the raisin bran granola that I love... 

Finally got a decent run in and glad that my times are still decent... Now to get my music list finalized for miles 4-13 as I only ever got to a 5K run list as its how I gauge my walk/run intervals... 

Scary to hear about more tornados.. Hope all is safe-

-em


----------



## tigger813

We spent an hour in the downstairs family room with pillows in front of the picture window. Girls just went to bed so waking them up will not be fun tomorrow morning! Sky turned bright yellow for a few minutes and we've had a ton of thunder and lightning! It has poured a bit but seems to have all passed at this point. Apparently we are under a tornado watch until 11pm.

4 deaths in western MA. 2 in Westfield, 1 in Brimfield and 1 in W. Springfield. Amazing videos were shot of the tornadoes forming and then the destruction is just unbelievable! We don't get storms like this in New England very often. I remember a microsburst in the town I grew up in in 1989. 

Been a long and stressful night. I've been checking on people on FB all afternoon and evening. Everyone is ok as far as I can tell. My one friend finally got back to me. Still waiting to hear from one more friend from college who lives out in that area.

Brian and I are enjoying a Bud Light Lime as we earned it with worrying about the weather tonight! Trying to cool off the house now for a bit.

I'll check in tomorrow!

TTFN


----------



## Zhoen

Rose&Mike said:


> Welcome! How did you break your leg?
> 
> B][/COLOR]



Housework.  Seriously.   I have a telescoping ladder and I was all psyched to get some things off my to-do list... #1, climb the ladder and change a lightbulb/repair a chandelier (it's a better story if I just tell the lightbulb part!)  Anyway, the ladder telescoped with me on it!  I landed on my feet after a drop of less than 2 feet... and somehow that was enough to break both bones in my calf, down near the ankle, requiring surgery and steel plates and screws and frankenstein scars and and and... And I'm much better now   The bones are fusing well, but even if they hadn't, I've got so much metal now I'm practically bionic! It's the meaty parts--the muscles and tendons, that are taking forever to rehabilitate...  And the chandelier remains broken, because no way am I going back on that evil ladder, ever!

And for QOTD... today I had some apple slices my daughters didn't finish, but it depends on the day. 

And for other, bonus, QOTD, I started today, because if I waited until Friday, my first WW weigh-in (on Monday) would probably be pretty uninspiring...


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

BernardandMissBianca said:


> Yesterday I had a parent/teacher ask if I've lost weight!! YES!!!!!! She said I looked great! WOOHOO!!!  She made my day!
> I did slide on a pair of 14 shorts yesterday as well. They were tight in the butt, but I could button them!  I didn't wear them though, because we were going to be sitting down and I didn't want to pop a seam! LOL
> I have size 16 shorts on today, and they are ones I wore to WDW with Pamela, and they fit a little better now then they did in May.
> So while I haven't lost much in the way of pounds I must be losing inches.



Yay that is so exciting.



glss1/2fll said:


> So last night my teenager rear-ended somebody.   Nobody was hurt  but I am so mad at him because our car leaked out all the anti freeze and had to be towed home. Now today it'll have to be towed to the repair shop. Thank goodness for AAA.



Sorry to hear about that but glad your teenager was ok.  Great job on the C25K



Connie96 said:


> Howdy folks!  I was totally MIA for the last challenge and I apologize for that.  I'm the WIN coach, for pete's sake. I should be involved, right?



Glad your back and we will hopefully be hearing from you more connie.



dumbo_buddy said:


> i hope you have a nice week off next week. is your pool far from the house?



There are a few options for pools.  One is a few blocks away and is decent.  There is also one in the township community center about 3 miles up the road that all of Ryans friends are talking about going to this summer.  Im sure most of them have memberships.  It would be 10$ per adult and 7$ per kid to swin.  This is really where he wants to go.  I am thinking of arranging a playdate with some other friends of his and their moms at least one day and than if he wants to swim more he will have to choose the cheaper one. 



my3princes said:


> Wow, a girl starts a new job, runs 5 lacrosse teams, goes camping for a 3 day weekend then starts new 10 hour days at said new job and a new thread pops up with 11 pages   I don't have time to catch up, but you can count myself and dh (kitchensinkguy) in for the summer challenge.  I think I see a light at the end of the tunnel as things are ending for the year and I'm settling into the new job nicely.  Tomorrow is my last work day for the week (gotta love permanent 3 day weekends).



Wowza Deb you have been busy.  Glad things should calm soon.  Im glad the job is going well too.

**********************************************************

I am so glad all of our northeast friends are doing ok through the storms.  We had a tornado watch most of the day too.  Luckily we did not even get any storms...I am amazed considering what the radars looked like.  It is such a scary thing.  

Tracey and all the other new englanders stay safe and I will be sending prayers for those who are dealing with tragedy from it.

**********************************************************

I was OP until dinner when I stopped at McD's because I only had 20 min between picking ryan up and getting him to tball and he said he was soooo hungry.  I was going to just get him a happy meal but then I just ordered a 2 cheesburger meal. ugggh.  Its like having a drug addiction.  Obviously if you take an addict to the crack house they are going to end up doing crack.  So why oh why do I even tempt myself by going through the drive through.  Anyway I am moving on from it.  Counting the points and using up most of my extra's for the week.  

My brain was in a fog today.  I couldnt concentrate at work.  Then I got ryan to his game at a field we normally do not play at since it was a make up game.  As he was warming up I was talking to another mom and all of a sudden I realized I forgot it was my turn for snack.  So I told the coach I would be right back and ran a mile to the parking lot where my car was.....then I realized it was only wed. and my day to bring snack is tomorrow.  I felt like such a dope.

Then I dropped the kids at home and went to the store.  Bought some healthy yummy foods and went to the u-scan.  When it was time to pay I realized I only grabbed my clutch and not my whole purse from the car that my money was in.  So I had to have the worker hold my order.  I ran out and realized I left my purse at home.  I had to call mike to bring it to me. (about a 5 min drive).  The kids were already in bed so he had to wake them and drive to the store.  Needless to say he was not very happy.  I was so embaressed.  I have no idea where my brain is sometimes.

Now I am going to go up and make bruchetta to take for lunch tomorrow.  

Have a great night!


----------



## glss1/2fll

Oh shoot. I need to figure out how to quote people. But MinnieMouseMom Post #103: Yes. We were in Bend. Definitely snowy and cold and windy and yucky. That's why we live in the valley.

QOTD: Not at all OP--except for my run this morning. Gotta get the food thing under control, and stop thinking I can pig out until Friday!!


----------



## mybestieismickey

Sign me up for this challenge! My sister in law is getting married in September and I am not going at my present weight. The hard part will be finding the motivation to work out when our temps finally get where they are supposed to be--over 100 I must say I am very grateful that it has been unseasonably cool so far...


----------



## Princess Nancy

cclovesdis said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> Thanks for all the support! Kathy-I love that quote! I was so touched that you thought of me!
> 
> I made it home without a problem and worked out at home after dinner. Definitely quite the day.
> 
> 
> Have a great day tomorrow everyone! Stay safe!



CC-- So impressed that you worked out tonight, even after your plans got derailed! Way to go Girl!!! 



Zhoen said:


> Housework.  Seriously.   I have a telescoping ladder and I was all psyched to get some things off my to-do list... #1, climb the ladder and change a lightbulb/repair a chandelier (it's a better story if I just tell the lightbulb part!)  Anyway, the ladder telescoped with me on it!  I landed on my feet after a drop of less than 2 feet... and somehow that was enough to break both bones in my calf, down near the ankle, requiring surgery and steel plates and screws and frankenstein scars and and and... And I'm much better now   The bones are fusing well, but even if they hadn't, I've got so much metal now I'm practically bionic! It's the meaty parts--the muscles and tendons, that are taking forever to rehabilitate...  And the chandelier remains broken, because no way am I going back on that evil ladder, ever!
> 
> And for QOTD... today I had some apple slices my daughters didn't finish, but it depends on the day.
> 
> And for other, bonus, QOTD, I started today, because if I waited until Friday, my first WW weigh-in (on Monday) would probably be pretty uninspiring...



I think you should never do housework again!!! Good Luck with that!!
And welcome to the challenge!



mybestieismickey said:


> Sign me up for this challenge! My sister in law is getting married in September and I am not going at my present weight. The hard part will be finding the motivation to work out when our temps finally get where they are supposed to be--over 100 I must say I am very grateful that it has been unseasonably cool so far...



Welcome! The wedding is good motivation and this is a great support thread...watch me whine ahead so I get it all out of my system and start fresh tomorrow!! 

Prayers to those of you in Bad weather!!


So today was very stressful. Dh got his new job and will be coming home in August. His current company is a mess(today was crazy). He just cannot get out of there fast enough. 

Ds 17 broke his knee at Thanksgiving. It was better, then Friday it popped again. We saw the Ortho yesterday. After an Xray and MRI all they are telling me is that he is pretty bad and are referring me to a specialist, still an ortho but someone else. I spoke to the nurse so no real info. They said horrid words like...surgery, lots of rehab.  Anyway, no use playing what if until I KNOW what is wrong. Please say a little prayer for him. Golf tryouts are August 1 and he will be a senior! 

I still need to go tomorrow and get a new car. I really do not know what I want, van, SUV or car. And I am in a bad frame of mind so I will probably make a rash decision. grrr

So I ate 2 candy bars.  why? why? why? I also ate some marshmallows. I stopped at the graham crackers though!  I think today I will count that as a win!

I have so much paperwork, bills etc to do this week, I feel like I am drowning in PAPER! 

So there is my HUGE Crab!! It feels good to get it all out!! Tomorrow is another day!!! Thanks for "listening"

So I guess I am starting Fresh! I can't gain weight after I did so well Last challenge!

If you read all of this  Thanks for letting me get it all off of my chest!!!!!!!!


----------



## Princess Nancy

Now I will introduce myself officially...I am the original Nancy... 

I am a stay at home Mom to 3 kids DS 17,DD15 and DD12. I do work Part Time. 

DH is currently working out of town but is home every weekend. He will be back in August to begin his new job 

 I am 45. I lost 23 pounds in the Spring Challenge and would really really like to lose 10 more this summer. 

I love having this support network! Welcome to all the newcomers. Especially all of you on TEAM NANCY!! 

GO NANCY
GO NANCY
GO NANCY


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

glss1/2fll said:


> Oh shoot. I need to figure out how to quote people. But MinnieMouseMom Post #103: Yes. We were in Bend. Definitely snowy and cold and windy and yucky. That's why we live in the valley.
> 
> QOTD: Not at all OP--except for my run this morning. Gotta get the food thing under control, and stop thinking I can pig out until Friday!!



To quote one person click the quote button in the bottom right part of their post, to quote multiple people click the + sign (next to the quote button) on all the people you want to quote, then click post reply. You can answer each person after the [/QUOTE] 
don't worry, you'll get the hang of it soon!! 

OH and make sure you get 10 posts before Friday so you can PM your weight to Donac



mybestieismickey said:


> Sign me up for this challenge! My sister in law is getting married in September and I am not going at my present weight. The hard part will be finding the motivation to work out when our temps finally get where they are supposed to be--over 100 I must say I am very grateful that it has been unseasonably cool so far...



Hey Amy!!!!  Welcome to the group! 
The wedding is motivation to get up and move!!


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

cclovesdis said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> Thanks for all the support! Kathy-I love that quote! I was so touched that you thought of me!
> 
> So, I actually work about 10 miles from Springfield, MA-and live less then 45 minutes from there, but in CT. I was planning to go the gym after work, but had to turn around because someone was standing outside (of her house, I think ) telling us to use a driveway to turn around because "There's no way through. A tornado came through here." I'm not sure that it's been confirmed that a tornado went through there specifically, as that was not in Springfield, but like I said, I'm really not sure. We've been having on and off downpours with thunder/lightning since I left work. So far, so good, in Northern CT, and it's been calm for at least 30 minutes, so I'm hoping it will be a calm night. I still haven't checked the news though. I have to admit, it was scary driving home and not being able to reach my sister and BIL who live in outside of Springfield. They lost phone service for a few hours and cell phone coverage was spotty at best. They are fine and probably sound asleep already.  But, I've had a cell phone since I could drive, so it was pretty scary, espcially considering the weather. I made it home without a problem and worked out at home after dinner. Definitely quite the day.
> 
> I will post about Healthy Habits tomorrow night. I'll probably use the same post as the last challenge with some changes because I a fair amount of time writing that up and Rose was great in helping me with it. I seem to remember Lisah helping too. If it isn't broken, why fix it?
> 
> I'm off to bed. I have a busy day planned for tomorrow. Our intern will be there and I definitely need his help.
> 
> Have a great day tomorrow everyone! Stay safe!



Hmmmm, you are closer to me then I thought! 

Glad everyone up your way is ok. I just finished watching the news, scary stuff!!


----------



## momofdjc

I'd like to join too.  I've lurked for the last challenge and figured I could use all the help I can get.


----------



## glss1/2fll

momofdjc said:


> I'd like to join too.  I've lurked for the last challenge and figured I could use all the help I can get.



Hooray! I'm not the only lurker/newbie!


----------



## glss1/2fll

BernardandMissBianca said:


> To quote one person click the quote button in the bottom right part of their post, to quote multiple people click the + sign (next to the quote button) on all the people you want to quote, then click post reply. You can answer each person after the


don't worry, you'll get the hang of it soon!! 

OH and make sure you get 10 posts before Friday so you can PM your weight to Donac



[/QUOTE]

Thanks! It'll be interesting to see if this works.

And I am trying to get my 10 posts in! It's kinda hard because this thread is moving so fast and I'm having a hard time keeping up. Plus I'm usually rather shy and would definitely prefer to lurk. But I've decided to try to bust out of my shell and just go for it!


----------



## glss1/2fll

Well, that didn't quite look the way I wanted it. But it's out there. Yeah for me for quoting!  or trying

QOTD6/1: I always eat breakfast. When I was a kiddo I would get sick (literally) if I didn't. I'm over that now and even more so since I have to take a thyroid pill an hour before breakfast. This morning I had a bowl of frosted mini wheats. It's pretty much my standard when I work. I'm looking forward to branching out this summer when I'm not working.


----------



## compkat

Do I still have time to join?  I don't know really what to do, except that I want to lose weight.


----------



## Disneywedding2010

*Welcome to all the newbies!*

Plans for tomorrow:

I'm getting up, showering, eating light breakfast (protein shake and some toast more then likely), then doing my hour work out with my trainer. Then coming home and tackling more house work. I'm going to help Alan this weekend get our pool in order so we can start using it. I also still need to make that grocery list and meal plan 

Have a great OP (on plan) day tomorrow everyone!


----------



## bellebookworm9

I'd like to join in! I've always been a little overweight but since I started college in Fall '09 I gained the freshman 15...and then some.  I want to look my best for Disney in October and this seems like a motivational way to do it.


----------



## donac

Good Thursday morning 

Welcome to all our new friends.

Glad to hear that everyone is okay.  I couldn't believe the weather reports last night.  I was driving home and found out we were also under a tornado warning.  we had a very heavy thunderstorm about 5:30 and that was about it. 

Cooler here in jersey and it looks like good mowing weather for the weekend.  Maybe I can get in my garden this weekend.  I need my tomatoes.  

QOTD  I always eat breakfast.  Sometimes cereal, sometimes egg beaters with toast, sometimes a smoothies and toast but always a whole wheat bagel on Sunday morning. 

Have a happy and healthy day.


----------



## Rose&Mike

Connie96 said:


> *So, what do you think? A daily reward that isn't food, doesn't take time we don't have, doesn’t cost enough to speak of and will motivate enough to strive for the goal...? Suggestions? *


I am not very good at rewards. But I thought Lisa had a great list. I liked the $1 in a jar for a bigger reward later.



lisah0711 said:


> Nothing like a tough question right off the bat, Connie!
> 
> Here are some things that come to mind:
> -- The ever popular but cheap gold stars on the calendar, or check marks or whatever floats your boat
> -- Putting a $1 or something in a jar for a later reward.
> -- Taking a few minutes for yourself whether you have it or not.
> -- Giving yourself permission to take one thing off your to do list that day
> -- Dis time!
> -- Writing in your journal
> -- Glass of wine on the deck
> -- Go to bed 30 minutes early
> -- Bubble bath
> -- Call or email a friend
> -- Play a game on Facebook
> 
> Hmm, I will be interested to see what others suggest.


Good list Lisa!



Worfiedoodles said:


> I think *Sue * is the one closest to *Kathy*, I'm about 35 miles from them. The storms seem to be headed our way, but it's just dark and humid for now.
> 
> I told the pastor I was not driving over for the meeting tonight. It's a 20 minute drive each way, and I'm not going to be exposed like that.
> 
> I'm watching closely and will round up the troops and head to the basement if things get closer...
> 
> Maria


I knew I was missing someone else! Glad you are ok Maria. And I think staying home was a good idea! They are showing the pictures on good morning America--goodness!



pjstevens said:


> Well as typical, I'm late to the challenge, but want to continue being a loser.
> 
> I did the spring challenge (my first time) and followed weight watchers.  I was shocked to see I finished in 3rd place, but so excited with the results.
> 
> I've lost 33 lbs and 17 inches since the very end of December.  Hope to lose another 10 before our cruise which is exactly three months from today!
> 
> As for the QOTD, I eat the same thing every single morning.  I have a protein drink with skim milk and 1 t of peanut butter and ice.
> 
> I had lap band surgery five years ago.  I hit a hump and never got past 50 lbs off (and had gained 15 of that back before starting WW this time).  I cannot 'eat' real food first thing in the am.
> 
> I love my protein drink though, so I don't mind having the same thing every day.


Welcome back! Great job on the 33 pounds!



mikamah said:


> Hi everyone.  We are safe here in northeast MA.  Just lots of clouds, wind and thunder.  Sorry I didn't pop on earlier, I was riveted to the news, and ds was watching netflix on the computer.  You all are so sweet to think of us.
> 
> Hope everyone else is safe and sound near the storms.
> 
> My sil works in springfield right near the bridge where the tornado formed, and I spoke with my brother and she had the day off and went to the Red Sox and was on the way home when the storms hit, so she's at a MA pike rest stop waiting them out.  Unbelieveable damage in springfield.  So scary.  Praying there is no loss of life.   Michael went out and got our bike helmets because he heard about a boy in Joplin who had worn his bike helmet into the basement with him, and it probably saved his life.
> 
> Welcome to all the new challenge members.  It's great to meet some new dis-sers, and get some more inspiration this summer.
> 
> I'm not off to a good start yet, but I guess officially we don't start til friday, so I'll cut myself some slack.  Love todays' qotd, but am embarrassed to give my answer.  I had a chobani yogurt, and then did a 2 mile walk/run.  Went to ds's school for the walkathon, and got a dunkins ice coffee after, with 2 glazed donuts.  Why 2?  One isn't enough?  It's one of the specials, 2 donuts w/ coffee, just no ds with me to eat the second one.
> I need to start journalling again.  That is a big help to me.
> 
> hugs to all who need them.  Hope and pray all are safe tonight.


Glad you are all ok kathy! And I like Lindsay's reply about McDonald's--it's like crack! Too hard to not eat it if you have it around. Maybe next time Michael isn't around just tell them to keep the extra donut. Then there is no tempation!



my3princes said:


> Wow, a girl starts a new job, runs 5 lacrosse teams, goes camping for a 3 day weekend then starts new 10 hour days at said new job and a new thread pops up with 11 pages   I don't have time to catch up, but you can count myself and dh (kitchensinkguy) in for the summer challenge.  I think I see a light at the end of the tunnel as things are ending for the year and I'm settling into the new job nicely.  Tomorrow is my last work day for the week (gotta love permanent 3 day weekends).


Glad the job is going well, Deb! I will you and Chris on the list.



cclovesdis said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> Thanks for all the support! Kathy-I love that quote! I was so touched that you thought of me!
> 
> So, I actually work about 10 miles from Springfield, MA-and live less then 45 minutes from there, but in CT. I was planning to go the gym after work, but had to turn around because someone was standing outside (of her house, I think ) telling us to use a driveway to turn around because "There's no way through. A tornado came through here." I'm not sure that it's been confirmed that a tornado went through there specifically, as that was not in Springfield, but like I said, I'm really not sure. We've been having on and off downpours with thunder/lightning since I left work. So far, so good, in Northern CT, and it's been calm for at least 30 minutes, so I'm hoping it will be a calm night. I still haven't checked the news though. I have to admit, it was scary driving home and not being able to reach my sister and BIL who live in outside of Springfield. They lost phone service for a few hours and cell phone coverage was spotty at best. They are fine and probably sound asleep already.  But, I've had a cell phone since I could drive, so it was pretty scary, espcially considering the weather. I made it home without a problem and worked out at home after dinner. Definitely quite the day.
> 
> I will post about Healthy Habits tomorrow night. I'll probably use the same post as the last challenge with some changes because I a fair amount of time writing that up and Rose was great in helping me with it. I seem to remember Lisah helping too. If it isn't broken, why fix it?
> 
> I'm off to bed. I have a busy day planned for tomorrow. Our intern will be there and I definitely need his help.
> 
> Have a great day tomorrow everyone! Stay safe!


Hope everyone is ok CC!



Disneyland_emily said:


> QOTD- Breakfast has become a standard menu- A cup of light yogurt (flavors change) and a handful of dry cereal (flavors also change each box) right now its raisin bran which I am not really liking as I thought I grabbed the raisin bran granola that I love...
> 
> Finally got a decent run in and glad that my times are still decent... Now to get my music list finalized for miles 4-13 as I only ever got to a 5K run list as its how I gauge my walk/run intervals...
> 
> Scary to hear about more tornados.. Hope all is safe-
> 
> -em


Hurray for a good run, Em!



Zhoen said:


> Housework.  Seriously.  I have a telescoping ladder and I was all psyched to get some things off my to-do list... #1, climb the ladder and change a lightbulb/repair a chandelier (it's a better story if I just tell the lightbulb part!)  Anyway, the ladder telescoped with me on it!  I landed on my feet after a drop of less than 2 feet... and somehow that was enough to break both bones in my calf, down near the ankle, requiring surgery and steel plates and screws and frankenstein scars and and and... And I'm much better now   The bones are fusing well, but even if they hadn't, I've got so much metal now I'm practically bionic! It's the meaty parts--the muscles and tendons, that are taking forever to rehabilitate...  And the chandelier remains broken, because no way am I going back on that evil ladder, ever!
> 
> And for QOTD... today I had some apple slices my daughters didn't finish, but it depends on the day.
> 
> And for other, bonus, QOTD, I started today, because if I waited until Friday, my first WW weigh-in (on Monday) would probably be pretty uninspiring...


Uggh. I would be paying someone to fix that chandelier!



mommyof2Pirates said:


> Yay that is so exciting.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry to hear about that but glad your teenager was ok.  Great job on the C25K
> 
> 
> 
> Glad your back and we will hopefully be hearing from you more connie.
> 
> 
> 
> There are a few options for pools.  One is a few blocks away and is decent.  There is also one in the township community center about 3 miles up the road that all of Ryans friends are talking about going to this summer.  Im sure most of them have memberships.  It would be 10$ per adult and 7$ per kid to swin.  This is really where he wants to go.  I am thinking of arranging a playdate with some other friends of his and their moms at least one day and than if he wants to swim more he will have to choose the cheaper one.
> 
> 
> 
> Wowza Deb you have been busy.  Glad things should calm soon.  Im glad the job is going well too.
> 
> **********************************************************
> 
> I am so glad all of our northeast friends are doing ok through the storms.  We had a tornado watch most of the day too.  Luckily we did not even get any storms...I am amazed considering what the radars looked like.  It is such a scary thing.
> 
> Tracey and all the other new englanders stay safe and I will be sending prayers for those who are dealing with tragedy from it.
> 
> **********************************************************
> 
> I was OP until dinner when I stopped at McD's because I only had 20 min between picking ryan up and getting him to tball and he said he was soooo hungry.  I was going to just get him a happy meal but then I just ordered a 2 cheesburger meal. ugggh.  Its like having a drug addiction.  Obviously if you take an addict to the crack house they are going to end up doing crack.  So why oh why do I even tempt myself by going through the drive through.  Anyway I am moving on from it.  Counting the points and using up most of my extra's for the week.
> 
> My brain was in a fog today.  I couldnt concentrate at work.  Then I got ryan to his game at a field we normally do not play at since it was a make up game.  As he was warming up I was talking to another mom and all of a sudden I realized I forgot it was my turn for snack.  So I told the coach I would be right back and ran a mile to the parking lot where my car was.....then I realized it was only wed. and my day to bring snack is tomorrow.  I felt like such a dope.
> 
> Then I dropped the kids at home and went to the store.  Bought some healthy yummy foods and went to the u-scan.  When it was time to pay I realized I only grabbed my clutch and not my whole purse from the car that my money was in.  So I had to have the worker hold my order.  I ran out and realized I left my purse at home.  I had to call mike to bring it to me. (about a 5 min drive).  The kids were already in bed so he had to wake them and drive to the store.  Needless to say he was not very happy.  I was so embaressed.  I have no idea where my brain is sometimes.
> 
> Now I am going to go up and make bruchetta to take for lunch tomorrow.
> 
> Have a great night!


Lindsay--what a day! It's definitely time for some days off--don't you have vacation time coming? And you had me smiling about the crack comment. Wow, that is A LOT to swim!



mybestieismickey said:


> Sign me up for this challenge! My sister in law is getting married in September and I am not going at my present weight. The hard part will be finding the motivation to work out when our temps finally get where they are supposed to be--over 100 I must say I am very grateful that it has been unseasonably cool so far...


Welcome! Working out in the heat is a challenge, but definitely doable. My trick--frozen water bottles they cool you off at the start and you have cold water for most of the workout.



Princess Nancy said:


> CC-- So impressed that you worked out tonight, even after your plans got derailed! Way to go Girl!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I think you should never do housework again!!! Good Luck with that!!
> And welcome to the challenge!
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome! The wedding is good motivation and this is a great support thread...watch me whine ahead so I get it all out of my system and start fresh tomorrow!!
> 
> Prayers to those of you in Bad weather!!
> 
> 
> So today was very stressful. Dh got his new job and will be coming home in August. His current company is a mess(today was crazy). He just cannot get out of there fast enough.
> 
> Ds 17 broke his knee at Thanksgiving. It was better, then Friday it popped again. We saw the Ortho yesterday. After an Xray and MRI all they are telling me is that he is pretty bad and are referring me to a specialist, still an ortho but someone else. I spoke to the nurse so no real info. They said horrid words like...surgery, lots of rehab.  Anyway, no use playing what if until I KNOW what is wrong. Please say a little prayer for him. Golf tryouts are August 1 and he will be a senior!
> 
> I still need to go tomorrow and get a new car. I really do not know what I want, van, SUV or car. And I am in a bad frame of mind so I will probably make a rash decision. grrr
> 
> So I ate 2 candy bars.  why? why? why? I also ate some marshmallows. I stopped at the graham crackers though!  I think today I will count that as a win!
> 
> I have so much paperwork, bills etc to do this week, I feel like I am drowning in PAPER!
> 
> So there is my HUGE Crab!! It feels good to get it all out!! Tomorrow is another day!!! Thanks for "listening"
> 
> So I guess I am starting Fresh! I can't gain weight after I did so well Last challenge!
> 
> If you read all of this  Thanks for letting me get it all off of my chest!!!!!!!!


I hope the knee is not too bad.



momofdjc said:


> I'd like to join too.  I've lurked for the last challenge and figured I could use all the help I can get.


Welcome!



glss1/2fll said:


> don't worry, you'll get the hang of it soon!!
> 
> OH and make sure you get 10 posts before Friday so you can PM your weight to Donac
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! It'll be interesting to see if this works.
> 
> And I am trying to get my 10 posts in! It's kinda hard because this thread is moving so fast and I'm having a hard time keeping up. Plus I'm usually rather shy and would definitely prefer to lurk. But I've decided to try to bust out of my shell and just go for it!


The thread will slow down to a more manageable level. We always have lots of excitement at the beginning!



compkat said:


> Do I still have time to join?  I don't know really what to do, except that I want to lose weight.


Welcome! Read the first page of the thread and if you have specific questions, let us know.



bellebookworm9 said:


> I'd like to join in! I've always been a little overweight but since I started college in Fall '09 I gained the freshman 15...and then some.  I want to look my best for Disney in October and this seems like a motivational way to do it.


Welcome! Where are you in school?

*Welcome to PJStevens--I think I missed you!* 

*******
I'm really glad to see so many people eating breakfast! I think breakfast is a key to success. I'll check later and see if I can find an article about why it's so important.


----------



## Rose&Mike

*Ok, here's what will happen tomorrow. Please take a sec to read.* 

Tomorrow is our first weigh-in. 

Sometime between tomorrow and probably Sunday, PM your weight to donac. Dona will let us know what the cutoff day is.

It should look something like this in the subject line:
6/3/11 139.6

If you put your weight in the subject line it makes it easy for Dona to find. If you need to send her a message, you can put that in as well, but put your weight in the subject line. 

If you are a maintainer, let donac know what your maintain weight will be. For me it's 138. So I am maintaining if I am between 136 and 140.

Each week you will send donac your ACTUAL WEIGHT. Not how much you have gone down or up. 

If you are going to miss a weigh in you can let donac know and she will mark you excused.

That's it. Pretty simple.

Tomorrow is also a WIN day. There is a link to the WIN info on the first page of the thread. WIN stats go to Connie96.

Remember, you need 10 posts to pm someone. 

Please let me know if you have any questions.

********
QOTD Thursday, June 2
How do you feel about stepping on the scale for the first weigh in tomorrow?


----------



## mikamah

tigger813 said:


> 4 deaths in western MA. 2 in Westfield, 1 in Brimfield and 1 in W. Springfield. Amazing videos were shot of the tornadoes forming and then the destruction is just unbelievable! We don't get storms like this in New England very often. I remember a microsburst in the town I grew up in in 1989.
> 
> Been a long and stressful night. I've been checking on people on FB all afternoon and evening. Everyone is ok as far as I can tell. My one friend finally got back to me. Still waiting to hear from one more friend from college who lives out in that area.
> :


Glad everyone is ok so far.  So scary and sad, all the devastation.  



Princess Nancy said:


> Welcome to all the newcomers. Especially all of you on TEAM NANCY!!
> 
> GO NANCY
> GO NANCY
> GO NANCY


  Go team Nancy!!  Love it.  



Rose&Mike said:


> Long story short, went to the chiropractor. He's happy with the progress, but kind of wants me to not run--he wants it to get better and stay better. Anyhow, he knows I've been going a little nuts, and said if I am going to run to stop if anything changes. I'm feeling pretty good about things. He messed with my ankle a little bit too--it was a very mild sprain/strain.


So glad to hear he's happy with the progress, and it sounds like he's a great doctor for you, recommending not running, but knowing how hard that is for you, he's realistic, and supportive and helpful of you as an individual.  Not always easy to find that in a doctor.  Hope you continue to see improvement every day.  



Connie96 said:


> *So, what do you think? A daily reward that isn't food, doesn't take time we don't have, doesn’t cost enough to speak of and will motivate enough to strive for the goal...? Suggestions? *


Hmmmmm.  Tough one.  Love lisa's list.



lisah0711 said:


> Here are some things that come to mind:
> -- The ever popular but cheap gold stars on the calendar, or check marks or whatever floats your boat
> -- Putting a $1 or something in a jar for a later reward.
> -- Taking a few minutes for yourself whether you have it or not.
> -- Giving yourself permission to take one thing off your to do list that day
> -- Dis time!
> -- Writing in your journal
> -- Glass of wine on the deck
> -- Go to bed 30 minutes early
> -- Bubble bath
> -- Call or email a friend
> -- Play a game on Facebook


Great suggestions. 


lisah0711 said:


> Sue, dvccruiser, but I think she is on vacation still?


I think she is still away.  Not sure when she's coming back, but it must be soon.



Worfiedoodles said:


> I'm watching closely and will round up the troops and head to the basement if things get closer...
> 
> Maria


Hope you all weathered the storms ok last night.  I could see the unbelievable lightning here, but the storms were so far away, I can't imagine how scary it was to be right in them. 



dumbo_buddy said:


> hey *maria* what is your banana nut muffin recipe? wait...maybe you shouldn't tell me b/c i'll just eat all of them. no wait, tell me. no, don't.
> 
> ok, tell me


  You crack me up.



Disneylush said:


> What shoes do you love?
> 
> NancyMN


Love your dis name.  Maybe you can be Nancylush.  I could be called Kathylush many summer weekends.
My favorite shoes are my merrell sandals, and my running shoes- saucony.  I went to a running store for the saucony's and got fitted and was amazed at how comfortable they are.  



RemembertheMagic98 said:


> After my Monster shower last night I baked for the Community Service Luncheon and didn't sample ANY of my baked goods...it was soooo tough!  Today was the luncheon and I did have one small carrot cake cupcake...I go to my trainer tonight so I don't feel as guilty.


Baking without sampling is a huge success in my book.  You should be proud. 



PRINCESS VIJA said:


> I'm in!  I keep trying to do this challenge, but this time I am commited to see it to the end.


Hi Vija!!  Hope you're doing well.  



lovetoscrap said:


> I swear they put crack in goldfish!!!  I think just about every mom I know has had pig out sessions with bags of goldfish.


lol.  I've been known to down a package of cheddar blasted gold fish myself in an evening.  I try to only buy the pizza flavored blasted goldfish because I think they smell gross and I will stay away.



BernardandMissBianca said:


> SO the little kiddos and I will be running every morning to train for the Family 5K at WDW in October.
> 
> Yesterday I had a parent/teacher ask if I've lost weight!! YES!!!!!! She said I looked great! WOOHOO!!!  She made my day!
> I did slide on a pair of 14 shorts yesterday as well. They were tight in the butt, but I could button them! !!!


Hope you're feeling better. Congrats on the 14s, and the compliment.  Are your whole family doing the 5K in october?  That sounds like so much fun. 



glss1/2fll said:


> So last night my teenager rear-ended somebody.   Nobody was hurt  but I am so mad at him because our car leaked out all the anti freeze and had to be towed home. Now today it'll have to be towed to the repair shop. Thank goodness for AAA.
> 
> In good news, I got my C25K week 6 day 2 run in this morning. I had to repeat that day instead of moving on to day 3 because the holiday weekend messed up my schedule. But now I'm back OP and happy about that!


Glad everyone is ok.  AAA is so great.  Congrats on the c25k.  It's such a great program.



Zhoen said:


> I want to be near my "ideal weight" this time next year, when we are celebrating my little one's 5th birthday at WDW.


Will it be his first trip?  I took ds for his fifth bday for his first trip, and after i fell in love with the place, wished we had gone sooner, but think if we had, it might not have been as magical, and we might never have gone back.  5 is such a fun age to go.  



Connie96 said:


> And, yes, six months later, still NOT healed. It doesn't hurt anymore, but I still have discomfort after I've been on my feet too long. So, I'm about to spend the next 6 weeks on crutches to take the weight off of it and, hopefully, it'll finally heal and I'll be able to run again. And even if I can't run, we have every intention of taking Erin to WDW for her first time this Fall and I do NOT want to do that in a wheelchair! (How would we look with Gary pushing the wheelchair and me pushing the stroller??!  Like our own sad little train.


Hi Connie. So sorry the hip has taken so long to heal.  That must be so frustrating for you.  I hope the 6 weeks of rest is the trick you need. 

Good morning summer losers!!

Nothing exciting happening here.  I was supposed to run/walk with a friend but she cancelled, so I let ds sleep late, and I'll walk him to school, and then do a few more miles after.  It looks like a beautiful day here.  Thinking of everyone affected by the tornados and storms, and the devastation.  It's so surreal to see it all so close to home. 

Have a great day.


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

momofdjc said:


> I'd like to join too.  I've lurked for the last challenge and figured I could use all the help I can get.



Welcome!!!!



glss1/2fll said:


> don't worry, you'll get the hang of it soon!!
> 
> OH and make sure you get 10 posts before Friday so you can PM your weight to Donac



Thanks! It'll be interesting to see if this works.

And I am trying to get my 10 posts in! It's kinda hard because this thread is moving so fast and I'm having a hard time keeping up. Plus I'm usually rather shy and would definitely prefer to lurk. But I've decided to try to bust out of my shell and just go for it![/QUOTE]


Hey!! You got it!!




compkat said:


> Do I still have time to join?  I don't know really what to do, except that I want to lose weight.



It's never to late to join!!


*Kathy* Yes, the whole family and 2 friends of ours are doing the 5K! I just hope DD can keep up.


----------



## sPaRkLeSpAz

QOTD Thursday, June 2
How do you feel about stepping on the scale for the first weigh in tomorrow? 

I'm both nervous and excited!  I KNOW I'm not going to like what I see.    But I'm ready to get started with this!  I'm also trying to talk my mom into doing it.


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

> QOTD Thursday, June 2
> How do you feel about stepping on the scale for the first weigh in tomorrow?



Pretty comfortable with it. It's just a number and a starting point. 

************************

I've been pulling inspirational quotes all night. 
Rose, if it's ok I will try to post one every day (we'll see how many I can find) 

Friday I'll also be starting the organization challenge.


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

Rose&Mike said:


> [It should look something like this in the subject line:
> 6/3/11 139.6



I wish this is what my PM would look like.



Rose&Mike said:


> QOTD Thursday, June 2
> How do you feel about stepping on the scale for the first weigh in tomorrow?



I am a bit embarrassed due to how much I gained back, yet relieved that it will be my starting point.  I am also excited because I feel like I can start fresh again.

**********************************************************
I am a bit down this morning because I am wearing pants I havent worn in a few weeks and they are really tight.  I hope in a few weeks they will feel good again.

Lots of work to do today.  Its my last day in the office before my week off.  Tomorrow I am out at a conference all day.

I will talk to you all later tonight!


----------



## pjlla

aamomma said:


> Hello, everyone! And hello, summer - FINALLY!  I am not going to complain (yet) about how hot it is, I was so ready for sunshine.  We got the pool filled today and we are looking forward to swimming to keep our cool.  Bonus QOTD:  I have been OP Monday and Tuesday.  It was not easy - went to a cookout Mon. evening and everyone pushes you to eat more than you want to - but I stuck to my guns (except for one small taste of some casserole my friend insisted I try) I liked the quote from mikamah today!!!  And I agree with her that there is always some "eating event" on the horizon.  If you wait until after this or that, there will inevitably be something else on the calendar by that point!!  *I was always going to "start on Monday" , but any day will do!!  *Have a great Tuesday evening!



So true!





mommyof2Pirates said:


> Hello Friends!
> 
> Today is another hot and humid day.  It looks like my week off next wk is going to be nice and sunny too.  I am thinking of taking Ryan to the pool a few days that week.  He is finished with school on tuesday.
> 
> Not much else other than work today and Ryan's tball game tonight.  I guess thats enough for one day but looking at Pam's schedule it makes me feel bored.
> 
> Good luck getting it all done and keeping sane Pam!



I took today off in order to NOT go insane.  I'm sure that the school is cursing me right now, but I was just NOT going to get it all done AND work today.  That is why I have a job that is so flexible!



BernardandMissBianca said:


> I'm here!!!! Again!! LOL
> 
> I've been reading (skimming) but haven't posted much. I've been sick all weekend so I've been laying low.
> 
> Well, 2 more weeks til everyone is out of school, yay!!! Then we start getting up at 5:30 instead of 7 to take DS14 to Cross Country practice, boo!!
> SO the little kiddos and I will be running every morning to train for the Family 5K at WDW in October.
> 
> Yesterday I had a parent/teacher ask if I've lost weight!! YES!!!!!! She said I looked great! WOOHOO!!!  She made my day!
> I did slide on a pair of 14 shorts yesterday as well. They were tight in the butt, but I could button them!  I didn't wear them though, because we were going to be sitting down and I didn't want to pop a seam! LOL
> I have size 16 shorts on today, and they are ones I wore to WDW with Pamela, and they fit a little better now then they did in May.
> So while I haven't lost much in the way of pounds I must be losing inches.
> 
> And I've been wearing my pedometer every day, wow!! There are days when I barely hit 3000 steps then there are days (like yesterday) that I hit 5000 before 10. The days I hit 3000 I walk around the house til I get at least 5000. LOL I'm aiming for 10,000 to 15,000 a day, which I know I can hit if I run.
> 
> OK, must get off this thing. I have a scrapbook swap that is due Friday and I have yet to finish! Gonna have to over night everything. $$$ Ouch!
> 
> OK, y'all have an awesome hump day!!!!!!



WOOHOO on the smaller shorts!  Inches down is great!  

Is it 5:30 am EVERY DAY??  I know that when DD has summer swim we are up pretty early, but it is only 2-3 days/week.  And I (like you) try to make my best use of time and run while she is swimming.  Then we are both done with our exercise and the day is still young!  Bet you can't WAIT until he can drive himself!!



Rose&Mike said:


> Hi Dona! My knee is doing pretty good. It's only bothering me now when I run, and then it's very minimal--like a dull ache. I am so happy it is getting better! I do wear running shoes most of the time--except at work. I bought two pair of good running shoes and that's what I walk around in now. My ankle gets pretty sore if I'm in sandals too much--minor strain. Hope it's not too humid!
> 
> Ankle troubles too??  You've had too much bad luck lately!
> 
> *Hi Pamela!* Glad you got some exercise in!
> 
> It wasn't enough, but at least it was better than nothing!
> 
> Yep. I have some issues and they weren't sure the bifocal contacts were going to work. So my left eye is just not corrected to see as far so that I can read and my right eye is corrected to see distances. I have regular glasses for when I don't have my contacts in. It was weird at first and some days it works better than others, but for the most part I have been pretty happy with it. I still can't read teeny tiny print with my contacts in or pluck my eyebrows but that's ok. I can do most things and I have managed to avoid reading glasses for at least another year or two.
> 
> ********
> So, I slept awful--don't know what that was about. But I got up and did a little bit of yoga and stretching and then went to the park and ran 4 miles (run 4 min, walk 30 sec.). Boy it was hot and humid! Which I think is good cause it really slowed me down. I think I ended up just under 11 min miles. My knee did pretty good--just got a little sore. I go to the chiropractor this afternoon.
> 
> I never answered yesterday's QOTD. I am trying to be On Plan. And I am doing pretty well. But not great. I feel like I am self-sabotaging a little bit, cause I know if I am not careful I will start this challenge outside of my maintain range--and I don't know if I have been outside of my maintain range (except for a day or two after getting back from vacation) since I went to maintain last September. I typed up the third day of my trip report last night and that was really theraputic. And something Corinna said yesterday helped me to feel a little better about things. Suffice it to say eating meat free/wheat free gets old and I've been struggling a bit--which brings back that whole throw in the towel attitude. BUT I am NOT throwing in the towel! I can't afford to gain weight back cause I would have to buy all new clothes--again! How's that for a motivator!



Self-sabotage..... what is it about that?  We ALL do it to ourselves at one time or another.  Some of us sabotage ourselves with exercise (or lack of), some with food, others with procrastination.  I guess we all have our "demons" we struggle with.

Have you ever considered finding a nutritionist that can help you with some new recipes or meal plans?



Rose&Mike said:


> Just a reminder, here is what I have for the coaching schedule:
> 
> 6/3/2011	Rose
> 6/10/2011	Pamela (pjlla)
> 6/17/2011
> 6/24/2011	Nancy (dumbo_buddy)
> 7/1/2011	Sue (dvccruiser76)
> 7/8/2011	Lindsay (mommyof2pirates)
> 7/15/2011	Kathy (mikamah
> 7/22/2011	Cam (keenercam)
> 7/29/2011	Dona (donac)
> 8/5/2011	Lisa (Liesel)
> 8/12/2011	 Maria (Worfiedoodles)
> 8/19/2011	Lisa (lisah0711)
> 8/26/2011	Kristi (KristiMc)
> 9/2/2011	Shawn??
> 
> Pamela has graciously volunteered to coach the week of the 17th, BUT it would be awesome if someone else could step up and take it. I hate to have Pamela have to do two weeks in a row.
> 
> Please let me know if you can help out. Thanks!
> 
> I've been kind of lazy this week, but just a reminder, this is what the QOTD should look like to make it easy for Lisa to post in the archive post. The color, etc isn't so important, but the date really helps to find them and put them in order. Here's today's question.
> 
> *QOTD Wednesday, June 1--What did you have for breakfast? Do you regularly eat breakfast? *
> 
> Have a great day!



Never miss breakfast!  Now that I am watching my carbs it is usually eggwhite omelet with a bit of veggie (spinach, broccoli, onion, peppers, whatever is in the fridge) and some lowfat cheese, plus a cup of coffee or my morning hot drink.  Otherwise it varies..... steel cut oats with a bit (and I do mean BIT) of brown sugar and almond milk, sandwich thin or light english muffin toasted with natural peanut butter, fruit and organic yogurt.  



dumbo_buddy said:


> nice work on the food and working out! 45 min is a long time for me so i'm proud of ya!
> 
> 
> Awww... thanks!
> 
> june 1 is a great start date to get back on the wagon
> 
> thomas is obsessed with "coo coos" aka choo choo trains so we're having a thomas the train themed party for him. it'll just be at the beach club clubhouse (nothing fancy, literally an old house that is just a one room party room). we're doing pizza and cake from 2-5. last year we went all out and spent WAY too much money on personalized invitations, catering, etc etc so this will just be a low key event.
> 
> 
> First birthdays are supposed to be over the top, right?
> 
> ***************************************
> 
> well, like lindsay i'm happy to report that so far i'm on plan. and it's only 11:30! lol! hey, gotta start somewhere, right?
> 
> i got some decent exercise in today. i jogged 2 miles really slowly and then walked another mile and a half or so. in total i moved my butt for an hour. that's gotta be a good thing, right?
> 
> QOTD: i tried a new breakfast today. i found it on the herbalife website (my friend has just lost 30 lbs on that plan!). corn tortillas, egg whites, morningstar soy sausage patties crumbled up and a little avocado. rolled it all up in a breakfast burritos. had three of them since the tortillas were only 50 calories each. not bad! of course, i could have gone for like a pound of cheese in there but decided against it.
> 
> i'm off to lay thomas down for a nap, have a salad for lunch, and start writing out some invitations. i have to run over to the rectory to put in an ad for the bulletin about next year's mommy and me.
> 
> hugs everyone!



That breakfast sounds yummy.... I love avocado!



Connie96 said:


> I am on-plan right now. I think I've "waited" long enough!
> 
> 
> 
> Today was Kashi Go Lean cereal with 1 Tbls sliced almonds and skim milk. I always eat breakfast. I try to put it off long enough to finish getting ready for work first, but I prefer to have breakfast pretty much as soon as my feet touch the floor every morning.
> 
> ****************
> Something that I've started this week is trying to read at least a little bit of a fitness book each day and I'm starting with "Winning by Losing". The truth is, I don't expect to really learn anything earth-shattering, but I thought it might be an effective way to engage my brain in this process. Even if all I come away with is a couple new tips, it couldn't hurt.
> 
> Actually, I've already come across something that is new to me: Having a DAILY goal/reward. I have decided that my daily goal is to completely and honestly record all of my food. I generally do fine with this when I'm on-plan but when I go off-plan, I just don't write it down - like it didn't happen if I didn't record it...? Yeah. Okay. So, that's my daily goal. But... a daily reward??? A couple examples from the book are a bubble bath, uninterrupted favorite TV show, order out dinner for a night off from cooking. I'm sorry, but in the real world, those sound more like weekly rewards to me - who has that kind of time DAILY? I'm thinking that a list of different reward options would probably be best; How motivating could it be to have the same reward EVERY day?
> 
> *So, what do you think? A daily reward that isn't food, doesn't take time we don't have, doesnt cost enough to speak of and will motivate enough to strive for the goal...? Suggestions? *



How about something tiny daily, like a sticker or a dollar (I think LTS was talking about something like this)? When you get to a certain number of dollars or stickers, then you splurge on something bigger or more time consuming??



BernardandMissBianca said:


> *Everyone from Massachusetts please check in when you can. confirmed tornadoes in the area!!  *
> Please keep those ins southern Mass and Rhode Island in your thoughts!!



My parents called from PA (they are visiting my brother) to let us know that their neighbors had called them and apparently there was a (suspected) tornado touchdown right in their neighborhood!  But I guess their house is okay... but their road is closed. 

Most of the devastation seems to be out toward Western MA.... Springfield College (where DD just swam this past weekend ) was hit really hard.

Rest of my family in MA is okay.  Cousin lives in Brimfield, where one of the fatalities happened.  I'll txt her today to double check on them.



tigger813 said:


> Stayed south of us though we have had lots of thunder. Only a tiny bit of rain! One loud crack of thunder that scared the life out of me!
> 
> Friend in Shrewsbury is huddling in the basement with her pets right now! She says it's really bad. Hoping it misses Redwalker in Ashland. Her DH is on his way home. Heard from a friend in Springfield and she and all of her family are ok. Amazing video on youtube from W. Springfield.



I was thinking of you because I know you have anxiety issues because of the trees on the house in the past.  Glad you seem to be okay.

Slightly OT, but I didn't realize Redwalker lived in Ashland.  I lived there for about 2 1/2 years after college.  Small world.



Worfiedoodles said:


> I think *Sue * is the one closest to *Kathy*, I'm about 35 miles from them. The storms seem to be headed our way, but it's just dark and humid for now.
> 
> I told the pastor I was not driving over for the meeting tonight. It's a 20 minute drive each way, and I'm not going to be exposed like that.
> 
> I'm watching closely and will round up the troops and head to the basement if things get closer...
> 
> Maria



Glad you are okay too!



mikamah said:


> Hi everyone.  We are safe here in northeast MA.  Just lots of clouds, wind and thunder.  Sorry I didn't pop on earlier, I was riveted to the news, and ds was watching netflix on the computer.  You all are so sweet to think of us.
> 
> Hope everyone else is safe and sound near the storms.
> 
> My sil works in springfield right near the bridge where the tornado formed, and I spoke with my brother and she had the day off and went to the Red Sox and was on the way home when the storms hit, so she's at a MA pike rest stop waiting them out.  Unbelieveable damage in springfield.  So scary.  Praying there is no loss of life.   Michael went out and got our bike helmets because he heard about a boy in Joplin who had worn his bike helmet into the basement with him, and it probably saved his life.
> 
> Welcome to all the new challenge members.  It's great to meet some new dis-sers, and get some more inspiration this summer.
> 
> I'm not off to a good start yet, but I guess officially we don't start til friday, so I'll cut myself some slack.  Love todays' qotd, but am embarrassed to give my answer.  I had a chobani yogurt, and then did a 2 mile walk/run.  Went to ds's school for the walkathon, and got a dunkins ice coffee after, with 2 glazed donuts.  Why 2?  One isn't enough?  It's one of the specials, 2 donuts w/ coffee, just no ds with me to eat the second one.
> I need to start journalling again.  That is a big help to me.
> 
> hugs to all who need them.  Hope and pray all are safe tonight.



Sorry about the donuts.

Glad to hear you are safe and sound.



my3princes said:


> Wow, a girl starts a new job, runs 5 lacrosse teams, goes camping for a 3 day weekend then starts new 10 hour days at said new job and a new thread pops up with 11 pages   I don't have time to catch up, but you can count myself and dh (kitchensinkguy) in for the summer challenge.  I think I see a light at the end of the tunnel as things are ending for the year and I'm settling into the new job nicely.  Tomorrow is my last work day for the week (gotta love permanent 3 day weekends).




  God BLESS you girl!  I don't know how you do it all! I hope the new job is working out well.  YEAH for 3 day weekends!!  



Zhoen said:


> Housework.  Seriously.   I have a telescoping ladder and I was all psyched to get some things off my to-do list... #1, climb the ladder and change a lightbulb/repair a chandelier (it's a better story if I just tell the lightbulb part!)  Anyway, the ladder telescoped with me on it!  I landed on my feet after a drop of less than 2 feet... and somehow that was enough to break both bones in my calf, down near the ankle, requiring surgery and steel plates and screws and frankenstein scars and and and... And I'm much better now   The bones are fusing well, but even if they hadn't, I've got so much metal now I'm practically bionic! It's the meaty parts--the muscles and tendons, that are taking forever to rehabilitate...  And the chandelier remains broken, because no way am I going back on that evil ladder, ever!
> 
> And for QOTD... today I had some apple slices my daughters didn't finish, but it depends on the day.
> 
> And for other, bonus, QOTD, I started today, because if I waited until Friday, my first WW weigh-in (on Monday) would probably be pretty uninspiring...



Um....yup... ladders are the DEVIL's work!!  (My DH had a terrible ladder-related accident this fall.)  Glad that your ankle was able to be repaired.  Hire someone to fix the chandelier.


*************Happy Thursday morning friends!

Would you believe me if I told you I started reading and catching up here at 5:45 am this morning??  I DID!  And now, after a bit of impromptu exercise (mean Mom made DS walk to bus stop with her and then I ran home), two kids fed and out the door, breakfasts made and cleaned up, lunches packed, gas in car, etc, etc. I am FINALLY finishing here!!  

I was scheduled to work today, but in reviewing my "to do" list for tomorrow's relay, I realized that there was NO WAY I had time to do it all unless I didn't work today.... so I am considering it a full day's pay donation to Relay!  I hate calling in, but I know it will save my sanity (and tonight's sleep) in the long run.

I've also got to get some groceries in the house!  DD and I had steel cut oats for breakfast cause we are out of eggs.  I made a chicken salad for her lunch with some leftovers from last night and I packed the last apple and some nuts along with it for her lunch.  The only thing left for DH to have for an on-plan breakfast would be coffee and a low carb pita pocket and some ham and cheese.  Not sure if he will want that.  If he doesn't, it might be might be my lunch.  

Half a bag of baby carrots, a handful of (probably too old) baby spinach, a few onions, and 1/4 c of blueberries is the extent of our produce.  Time to hit the market!!  Plus the kids have had to go without allergy meds this week..... bad mommy!!

I'm gonna check on email, run the vac around the house, throw dinner in the crockpot and the head out on my errands!  I'll pop back on later to see how everyone is doing!................P


----------



## lisah0711

Good morning all!  

*Deb,* glad the new job is going well and you gotta love those 3 day week-ends!  

*CC,* glad that you made it home safely yesterday!  

*Em,* glad that you had a good run!  

*Tracey,* glad the storms passed you by!  

*Zhoen,* that was some accident that you had.  Glad that you are doing better now!  

*Lindsay,* sorry about the foggy day.    I would definately check out a membership at the pool.  A family membership might be fun.  Cross-training in the pool is good for running!  



mybestieismickey said:


> Sign me up for this challenge! My sister in law is getting married in September and I am not going at my present weight. The hard part will be finding the motivation to work out when our temps finally get where they are supposed to be--over 100 I must say I am very grateful that it has been unseasonably cool so far...





*Princess Nancy,* sorry for the stressful day!    And  for your DS.  



momofdjc said:


> I'd like to join too.  I've lurked for the last challenge and figured I could use all the help I can get.



 and good job coming out of lurkdom!  



compkat said:


> Do I still have time to join?  I don't know really what to do, except that I want to lose weight.



As Buffy said, it's never to late to join a BL challenge.  Read the first post in this thread -- it has lots of good info and ask questions.  This is a friendly group!  



bellebookworm9 said:


> I'd like to join in! I've always been a little overweight but since I started college in Fall '09 I gained the freshman 15...and then some.  I want to look my best for Disney in October and this seems like a motivational way to do it.



  Thanks for joining our challenge! 

Hi *Donac!*  Thanks for being weightkeeper!  



mikamah said:


> Nothing exciting happening here.  I was supposed to run/walk with a friend but she cancelled, so I let ds sleep late, and I'll walk him to school, and then do a few more miles after.  It looks like a beautiful day here.  Thinking of everyone affected by the tornados and storms, and the devastation.  It's so surreal to see it all so close to home.
> 
> Have a great day.



Enjoy that walk this morning.  I'm glad that you guys are safe.  I loved Michael's idea about the bicycle helmet.  I'll remember that one when we are in Iowa this summer!  



BernardandMissBianca said:


> Pretty comfortable with it. *It's just a number and a starting point. *************************
> 
> I've been pulling inspirational quotes all night.
> Rose, if it's ok I will try to post one every day (we'll see how many I can find)
> 
> Friday I'll also be starting the organization challenge.



So true, Buffy, it's a number, it's not who you are!  

If you do a search in the WISH forums you may be able to find the post LuvBaloo did with a lot of inspiring quotes.  Also, sparkpeople.com has bunches and bunches of them.  



mommyof2Pirates said:


> I wish this is what my PM would look like.
> 
> 
> 
> I am a bit embarrassed due to how much I gained back, yet relieved that it will be my starting point.  I am also excited because I feel like I can start fresh again.
> 
> **********************************************************
> I am a bit down this morning because I am wearing pants I havent worn in a few weeks and they are really tight.  I hope in a few weeks they will feel good again.
> 
> Lots of work to do today.  Its my last day in the office before my week off.  Tomorrow I am out at a conference all day.
> 
> I will talk to you all later tonight!



Bummer about the pants, Lindsay.    I hate it when that happens.  You'll be headed back in the right direction in no time at all.

*QOTD Thursday, June 2
How do you feel about stepping on the scale for the first weigh in tomorrow?
*

No big deal -- I weigh myself everyday so it should not be a big surprise.  

Have a great day all!


----------



## pjlla

Rose&Mike said:


> *Ok, here's what will happen tomorrow. Please take a sec to read.*
> 
> Tomorrow is our first weigh-in.
> 
> Sometime between tomorrow and probably Sunday, PM your weight to donac. Dona will let us know what the cutoff day is.
> 
> It should look something like this in the subject line:
> 6/3/11 139.6
> 
> If you put your weight in the subject line it makes it easy for Dona to find. If you need to send her a message, you can put that in as well, but put your weight in the subject line.
> 
> If you are a maintainer, let donac know what your maintain weight will be. For me it's 138. So I am maintaining if I am between 136 and 140.
> 
> Each week you will send donac your ACTUAL WEIGHT. Not how much you have gone down or up.
> 
> If you are going to miss a weigh in you can let donac know and she will mark you excused.
> 
> That's it. Pretty simple.
> 
> Thanks for the "refresher" for us "oldies"!  I kind of needed that!!
> 
> QOTD Thursday, June 2
> How do you feel about stepping on the scale for the first weigh in tomorrow?



Actually.... I'm feeling encouraged.  I am "feeling" like I am down a bit this week, even though the exercise hasn't been going as planned.  I know it will be a struggle to get into the 120's again (since it took over a year of bouncing around the same 5 pounds to get there in the first place), but I am determined to get back there!  



mikamah said:


> Nothing exciting happening here.  I was supposed to run/walk with a friend but she cancelled, so I let ds sleep late, and I'll walk him to school, and then do a few more miles after.  It looks like a beautiful day here.  Thinking of everyone affected by the tornados and storms, and the devastation.  It's so surreal to see it all so close to home.
> 
> Have a great day.



Glad you were able to get out even though your friend bailed on you.  I made DS walk to the bus stop (just .5 mi) and you would have thought I sentenced him to 5 years in solitary!  Oh well... he made it.  I carried his back pack about half way for him, but he wanted it back before we got to the actual bus stop..... he said it would be embarrassing to be seen having his MOM carry his bag!!  He let me do it, but at least knew enough to be embarrrased about it!!  



BernardandMissBianca said:


> Pretty comfortable with it. It's just a number and a starting point.
> 
> ************************
> 
> I've been pulling inspirational quotes all night.
> Rose, if it's ok I will try to post one every day (we'll see how many I can find)
> 
> Friday I'll also be starting the organization challenge.



WOOHOO for inspirational quotes!!  (What is it about something that SOMEONE else says?  Why can't we be inspired by what we say to ourselves??).

I can't WAIT to start with the organizational challenge!  Too bad Friday will be crazy for me!  I'll definitely find time on Saturday to pop on and check it out. 


****DD's swim coach had offered to work on the trail mix with me today and I originally said no because I was going to work.  When I decided NOT to work I texted her and told her that I would love to get together to work on the trail mix... but I never heard back.  And now I called and left a message and still nothing.  ooops.  Not sure what to do it about it now.  I would just do it myself right now, but she has bought some of the supplies for it and has the baggies. Hopefully she will get back to me soon.  I wanted to touch base with her, arrange a time to work on it, then run out to the grocery store, etc.  Well... I guess the day is still young.

Gonna run!..............P


----------



## Zhoen

sPaRkLeSpAz said:


> QOTD Thursday, June 2
> How do you feel about stepping on the scale for the first weigh in tomorrow?



Not sure.  I took my initial weight for WW yesterday, then, of course "peeked" today (like you're not supposed to... ), and will weigh in for BL tomorrow... I bet the number tomorrow will be better than the number Wednesday (I hope)... but then Monday, if that number is higher than any of the Weds/Thurs/Fri numbers, I'll get bummed, even if it's lower than I started.  Silly, I know, but it's like investing... if you buy for $1 and sell for $5, that's great, but you'll kick yourself anyway if it ever goes higher than $5 and you sold too soon or too late... 

And the chandelier thing... yeah, DH was supposed to do it a lonnnggg time ago, and since he didn't ever get to it, I was going to do it (it's not a hard fix, just bad luck on the ladder)  So either (a) he has to repair it (and he's scared of the evil ladder now too (b) HE can hire someone to take care of it (c) it remains broken forever... I'm really hoping he'll get off his heinie and go with B, but he's been out of town for the last month and a half, so I'll give him a little time


----------



## pjstevens

Good morning all.  I can't believe how much has been posted since yesterday.  I'm going to try to stay caught up but it's hard with work, school, life in general.

QOTD....  I don't mind stepping on the scale, I just like to see a smaller number than the previous few days and if it goes up, I pray not more than a 1/2 pound.


----------



## Worfiedoodles

QOTD Thursday, June 2
How do you feel about stepping on the scale for the first weigh in tomorrow? 

I'm disappointed because I have had a real gain since the last Challenge ended. But, a fresh start means a fresh number -- I don't have to embrace it, I can send it on it's way next week 

*Pamela* -- I am with you on the organizational challenge. I am ovewhelmed because there is so much I should do, I end up doing nothing, or half-doing 3 or 4 things. I know we are going to whistle while we work and have big smiles at our jobs well done! 

*Lisa* -- You have the right idea about weigh in. It's no big deal, it's a number, it not You! 

*Lindsay* -- I'm with you, I want *Rose's* pm! I know how hard she worked to make that happen, she earned it, and we can, too! 

*Buffy* -- Inspiration sounds wonderful! I'm going to be looking for those quotes! 

*sparklespaz* -- I can feel your excitement, you are ready to go! 

*Kathy* -- Goldfish are definitely evil! I just don't buy them unless we are on vacation. I don't know where they go, I can down a package without even realizing it 

*Deb* -- So glad you are loving your new job! I knew it would be a good fit. 

*Dona* -- I hope you have the good mowing weather. I would love for it to be a little cooler and comfortable in the morning, then warm up nicely for afternoons 

*BronxNancy* -- Thomas's party sounds just right. My ds's second birthday party was Blue, you probably don't remember Blue's Clues, or Bear in the Big Blue House. I am so dating myself!  I can still sing the "7 days in a week" Barney song 

 to *pjstevens, bellebookworm, Zhoen, all new Nancys, momofdjc, Princess Vija, mybestieismickey, glass1/2full, compkat, and anyone else I missed!  *

And  to *Shawn, Tracey, Princess Nancy, CC, Connie, Karen, Cam, aamomma, LTS, Disneywedding 2010, and anyone else I missed! *

I got up this morning and ran 3M. My breakfast and lunch are going to squish together. I have to leave my office at 11:45, so I'm just going to sort of eat a little until 11 and then have brunch. I'm definitely back to having issues with eating at night, so I have to get back on my "eat dessert and be done" plan, rather than wandering through the kitchen to see what might be on a counter 

I hope everyone has a fabulous day!

Maria


----------



## Disneywedding2010

*********
QOTD Thursday, June 2
How do you feel about stepping on the scale for the first weigh in tomorrow? *

Honestly, I'm not looking forward to it. I know I gained a few pounds at Disney. I'm still trying to find that motivation and momentum to get back on track. May was a very crazy month in this household.


----------



## glss1/2fll

QOTD-Well, I kow what the number will be so just plan to take it from there and get moving/eating better. Gotta start somewhere.


----------



## mybestieismickey

QOTD Thursday, June 2
How do you feel about stepping on the scale for the first weigh in tomorrow?

Not going to be the highlight of my day. But I can't know if I'm losing if I don't have a starting point right?


----------



## Connie96

I'm glad to hear that everybody weathered the storms okay. We had similar storms here a few weeks ago. We spent a couple hours in the laundry room (our only "interior" room with enough room for all three of us) but, while there were tornadoes sighted in several neighboring towns, they jumped over our little suburb completely.



Rose&Mike said:


> Hi Connie! Still the hip is not healed? How frustrating! Is it the same stress fracture Kelly Ripa had? I'm glad you are back with us! I sent Taryn a message on facebook, but I haven't hear anything. I'd love to have you both back with us this summer!



I had to google the Kelly Ripa thing. I didn't know anything about that. It sounds like the same thing but I'm guessing that hers actually got better. 

Is Taryn MIA too? I'd love to have her back. Does anyone hear from jenanderson anymore?



lisah0711 said:


> Hi Connie!    Nice to see you -- I've missed your "y'alls."



I missed *y'all* too! (That one is just for you.) 



lisah0711 said:


> Nothing like a tough question right off the bat, Connie!
> 
> Here are some things that come to mind:
> -- The ever popular but cheap gold stars on the calendar, or check marks or whatever floats your boat
> -- Putting a $1 or something in a jar for a later reward.
> -- Taking a few minutes for yourself whether you have it or not.
> -- Giving yourself permission to take one thing off your to do list that day
> -- Dis time!
> -- Writing in your journal
> -- Glass of wine on the deck
> -- Go to bed 30 minutes early
> -- Bubble bath
> -- Call or email a friend
> -- Play a game on Facebook
> 
> Hmm, I will be interested to see what others suggest.



Thank you, Lisa! That is a great list. The hardest part is coming up with something that is very motivating, easy and NOT something that I'm gonna do anyway.  I'm hoping that other folks might be able to share ideas, too, as we go along.



Rose&Mike said:


> I am not very good at rewards. But I thought Lisa had a great list. I liked the $1 in a jar for a bigger reward later.



The $1 is my favorite idea. Too bad they have to come from my own bank. 



Rose&Mike said:


> QOTD Thursday, June 2
> How do you feel about stepping on the scale for the first weigh in tomorrow?


Pretty good, really. I know my weight will still be a bit above where I was at the start of the Spring Challenge, but since I'm already "on-plan", I know it'll be lower than it was last week.



mikamah said:


> Hmmmmm.  Tough one.  Love lisa's list.



Lisa did good, didn't she? If you think of anything later, I'd love to see more ideas, too.



mikamah said:


> Hi Connie. So sorry the hip has taken so long to heal.  That must be so frustrating for you.  I hope the 6 weeks of rest is the trick you need.



I'm not looking forward to all the nosey "what happened to you?" questions once I get the crutches, but I am excited to be doing SOMETHING besides waiting.



pjlla said:


> Self-sabotage..... what is it about that?  We ALL do it to ourselves at one time or another.  Some of us sabotage ourselves with exercise (or lack of), some with food, others with procrastination.  I guess we all have our "demons" we struggle with.



If I were to seek professional help with my weight-loss/maintenance process, I have come to the conclusion that a shrink would probably do me more good than a trainer or nutritionist. Not that I've tried any of those, but I'm certain my "issues" are more in my mind than in my body.



pjlla said:


> How about something tiny daily, like a sticker or a dollar (I think LTS was talking about something like this)? When you get to a certain number of dollars or stickers, then you splurge on something bigger or more time consuming??



The $1 thing is starting to take hold in my brain. I think that I might pick an iTunes album or a new Kindle book or something and "save up" for it by journaling my food every day. I should be able to buy myself something new every 10 days or so... not bad.

***************
In the "goals" chapter in "Winning by Losing", Jillian suggests a long-term goal/reward, monthly, weekly and daily goals/rewards. My long-term goal (with no date attached) is my ultimate goal weight. I'll get there when I get there and my reward is a *serious* spa day, which is something I've never done.

My weekly goal is to exercise for a total of at least 2 hours (to increase in later weeks) and my reward is to buy myself (the cheapest) bouquet of fresh flowers at the grocery store this weekend. Flowers always make me smile but I never spend the money. I can split the flowers between work and home and feel proud of myself as I enjoy them during the week. And, hopefully, they will inspire me to earn new flowers for the next week.

Not sure what my monthly goal is yet. I would prefer that all scale-related goals don't have a target date, so I'd like this goal to be like the daily journaling and weekly exercise - a quantifiable action that contributes to my overall health and fitness. I'm pretty sure my monthly reward will be a mani or a pedi or a massage or a new outfit or something like that. Now I just have to come up with a goal to earn it! I'd love to hear suggestions if you've got 'em.

Have a great Thursday, y'all!


----------



## mackeysmom

> QOTD How do you feel about stepping on the scale for the first weigh in tomorrow?



I weigh in each week for Weight Watchers, so the number won't be a surprise for me.

Last night I walked 3 miles - it was very humid and woke up today a little puffy in the ankles.  I weighed myself this morning and was up a little from Tuesday's WW weight, but I'm hoping that a lot of water and an OP day will make that go away. 

It is a beautiful day in New York today - no humidity and a nice breeze.  I'm looking forward to tonight's walk 

- Laura


----------



## tigger813

Finally just heard from my last western MA friend. He slept through the storm while his wife and daughter were at dance class. The tornado came within 20 ft of them though! They were shaken up but ok! Thank goodness!

QOTD: I'm actually looking forward to weigh in tomorrow. I started way up at the end of the weekend last week but am down below my starting weight from the last challenge! Wasn't sure after the stress of yesterday. I had a chicken sandwich and fries from Wendy's yesterday and then had a burger and hot dog last night followed by some TJs onion rings and then a Bud Light Lime. I walked about a mile or two yesterday so I guess that was enough to take care of that. WHEW!

Had my one client for the day and now I'm just hanging out. Hoping to get my nails done in a few minutes. Gotta pick up some books for the Cars2 Meet/GKTW fundraiser on my way home today. This afternoon I'm running over to see Ash's BFF's new puppy and drop off the last payment for dancing of this year! 

It's beautiful here today! If I had time I'd take a walk but don't think that's going to happen. Not much else is new. Gotta book my flight to my Mom's tonight. They are going to the doctors at 12:30 I think so I will bookit after that. Hoping there will be lots of improvement by the time I go down. I also have to leave before my sister gets back from her trip and I know my sister's not happy about that but if I don't work I don't get paid. And I am leaving my family for a week. I've only been away from Izzie for 4-5 days at the most and Brian also needs to work. I have friends offering to help so I will probably use them for that. Luckily I have regular clients who understand my situation and will work around that. Hoping I don't miss any new clients.

Well, I'll check in later hopefully with an update on my mom!

TTFN


----------



## bellebookworm9

Rose&Mike said:


> QOTD Thursday, June 2
> How do you feel about stepping on the scale for the first weigh in tomorrow?



I am a little nervous. It's not so much about the number for me (I've refused to let my mom come to Drs. appts with me lately because she always makes a comment) as the fact that I feel unhealthy. But I know that I can make that number change, hopefully in a good way!

-Gretchen


----------



## corinnak

Hi....(sheepish)....is it OK if I slink back in for the summer as a maintainer?  I got lost in the shuffle and the spring break and the several shows demanding a lot of last-minute scrambling over the spring and the extra-large January group and all...but summer is different and somehow it doesn't feel like it would be right to go through the Summer without joining the BL challenge.  

I can't promise to be the most regular poster, but I'd like to be around more than I have been the past few months.

So here's what happened - after the WW revolution in November/December (when I'd been maintaining for almost a year), I tried and tried to make PointsPlus work for me, but... it turns out I can't handle Free Fruit.  And people suggested modifications, etc. etc.  Anyway, I switched over to MyFitnessPal.com and did 3 half marathons in 61 days (or some crazy thing), ended up with tendonitis, then went on a cruise and got and a little complacent and busy and ended up almost to the point where my clothes were not going to fit any more.  I've reeled it back in again with the help of MFP and some WISH friends on that site and remembering "Hey, yeah, this isn't easy," and at least my pants fit comfortably again, though I'm at the top of my maintenance range still.  It's amazing how much of a difference a few pounds can make at the end.


QOTD Thursday, June 2
How do you feel about stepping on the scale for the first weigh in tomorrow? 

Mixed.  The scale and I have a regular appointment every morning and I have been tracking my weight on Mondays, but the week has been going well, and I did kind of prefer weighing on Fridays, so this might be a great opportunity to switch back.  We'll see, I guess!


----------



## dumbo_buddy

Rose&Mike said:


> ********
> QOTD Thursday, June 2
> How do you feel about stepping on the scale for the first weigh in tomorrow?



i've been getting on the scale pretty much every day, even the day after a big binge. so i won't really be surprised tomorrow. obvs i'm not looking to lose weight but i do want to keep my weight gain to a really healthy one. i gained about 45 lbs with thomas and it took me until THE DAY BEFORE I FOUND OUT I WAS PREGNANT WITH THIS BABY TO GET TO MY GOAL WEIGHT! let's not do that again 



mikamah said:


> Go team Nancy!!  Love it.
> 
> You crack me up.
> 
> Love your dis name.  Maybe you can be Nancylush.  I could be called Kathylush many summer weekends.
> 
> lol.  I've been known to down a package of cheddar blasted gold fish myself in an evening.  I try to only buy the pizza flavored blasted goldfish because I think they smell gross and I will stay away.



LOL! now you are the one cracking ME up, kathylush! 

pizza flavored crackers? ew. i'd rather pizza flavored pizza! 



sPaRkLeSpAz said:


> QOTD Thursday, June 2
> How do you feel about stepping on the scale for the first weigh in tomorrow?
> 
> I'm both nervous and excited!  I KNOW I'm not going to like what I see.    But I'm ready to get started with this!  I'm also trying to talk my mom into doing it.



i haven't clicked on it yet but i will definitely be reading your trip report in your siggie. the title alone sounds fun!



mommyof2Pirates said:


> I wish this is what my PM would look like.
> 
> 
> 
> I am a bit embarrassed due to how much I gained back, yet relieved that it will be my starting point.  I am also excited because I feel like I can start fresh again.
> 
> **********************************************************
> I am a bit down this morning because I am wearing pants I havent worn in a few weeks and they are really tight.  I hope in a few weeks they will feel good again.
> 
> Lots of work to do today.  Its my last day in the office before my week off.  Tomorrow I am out at a conference all day.
> 
> I will talk to you all later tonight!



sorry about the pants. i know the feeling. they will fit well again! 



pjlla said:


> I took today off in order to NOT go insane.  I'm sure that the school is cursing me right now, but I was just NOT going to get it all done AND work today.  That is why I have a job that is so flexible!



sometimes i miss not being back at work. i was in finance and it just was NOT flexible at all, especially with women and kids. oh well.

good for you for taking the day off! sounds like you won't be able to relax with all you have to do but hopefully it helps!



lisah0711 said:


> If you do a search in the WISH forums you may be able to find the post LuvBaloo did with a lot of inspiring quotes.  Also, sparkpeople.com has bunches and bunches of them.
> 
> No big deal -- I weigh myself everyday so it should not be a big surprise.
> 
> Have a great day all!



oh, i always love a good inspirational quote! off to check for them!



Worfiedoodles said:


> *BronxNancy* -- Thomas's party sounds just right. My ds's second birthday party was Blue, you probably don't remember Blue's Clues, or Bear in the Big Blue House. I am so dating myself!  I can still sing the "7 days in a week" Barney song
> 
> I got up this morning and ran 3M. My breakfast and lunch are going to squish together. I have to leave my office at 11:45, so I'm just going to sort of eat a little until 11 and then have brunch. I'm definitely back to having issues with eating at night, so I have to get back on my "eat dessert and be done" plan, rather than wandering through the kitchen to see what might be on a counter
> 
> I hope everyone has a fabulous day!
> 
> Maria




i always find myself opening cabinets and the fridge to find a magical cupcake that someone left in the kitchen. never can find it though...

my aunt gave me a bunch of DVDs that her kids used to watch - blues clues, bear in the house...and thomas doesn't like them! he might be a little too young yet? really he just wants something that involves choo choos. disney had a new show called chuggington. total rip off of thomas. so we watch that...it's so boring.

nice work on the three miles!! woot!



Disneywedding2010 said:


> *********
> QOTD Thursday, June 2
> How do you feel about stepping on the scale for the first weigh in tomorrow? *
> 
> Honestly, I'm not looking forward to it. I know I gained a few pounds at Disney. I'm still trying to find that motivation and momentum to get back on track. May was a very crazy month in this household.



hey, gaining a "few" pounds at disney is almost considered a loss with the amount of food i eat when i'm there! 

***********************

i hope everyone's having a great day! today is absolutely gorgeous out and i'm thinking of taking thomas to the zoo once he wakes from his nap. my nerves are completely shot today so i think i could use a nice walk around the zoo....and maybe some ice cream 

i took thomas out in the jogger and jogged 2 miles and then walked about 1.5 miles. i'm struggling with just finishing the 2 miles but i suppose i have a couple excuses! (1. pushing a 25 lb toddler in a jogger and 2. i'm knocked up). glad i moved for an hour though. but i came back home and my stupid bulldog fiona had eaten a bunch of these disney-shaped crayons! i was so pissed! i'm really having a hard time with this dog. she has been eating everything and peeing in the house. she is jealous of thomas and doesn't get the attention she deserves. ugh.

anyway, so then we had our very last mommy and me class and the party. the thursday class is the last of the week. and the CRAZIEST one. there is a set of triplets, two sets of twins (and one of the twins has a little sister!) and then a few siblings. and for some reason the parents just don't parent their kids! this is mommy and me! not like, sit and drink your coffee while nancy babysits! we had a party for all the summer bdays and nobody helped clean, nobody helped dole out the food and drinks. i had to do it all! there were 22 kids! and my partner couldn't make it today so it literally was just me. GAH! then at storytime all the kids were SCREAMING! i actually stopped reading the book halfway through and just said, "ok everyone, thanks for coming. bye!" AND THEN NOBODY EVEN SAID THANK YOU FOR THE YEAR! nothing! what the heck?? i mean, i don't do this to be thanked but you'd think someone could be like, hey we appreciate it! 

so, i'm just a little burned out today. at least it's nice out. 

i'm really hoping that the september disney trip works out. i love planning and DISing and thinking about my upcoming trip. i'm really going to be sad if it doesn't work out.


----------



## momofdjc

Rose&Mike said:


> *QOTD Wednesday, June 1--What did you have for breakfast? Do you regularly eat breakfast? *
> 
> Have a great day!



I eat breakfast everyday.  I just need to start eating healthier breakfasts.



Reenie


----------



## momofdjc

Rose&Mike said:


> QOTD Thursday, June 2
> How do you feel about stepping on the scale for the first weigh in tomorrow?



I've been weighing every couple of days so I know about what to expect.  It's next week I'm not looking forward to.  We are spending the weekend at the Dells for a baseball tournament.  Unfortunately a lot of eating and drinking go on at the hotel with my son's team.


----------



## trinaweena

Is it too late to join in? I'm literally at my wits end here and this looks helpful!


----------



## brookmey

I'd like to join, if it's still open.

My name is Brook and I've lost 72 pounds so far with WW, but for the last few months I've really hit a snag.  I've been exercising regularly, so I haven't really gained, but I haven't really lost either.  I've just been lazy with the willpower and discipline.  So, I'm hoping that the combination of WW and this group will get me over the edge and back on track consistently.  I still have about 50 to go, so I need to get re-committed!

We moved to TX 3 years ago from MI and in July the kids and I (DD7, DS4) will be in MI for the whole month.  I'm a little nervous about it because I'll be out of my normal routine and that's when I really have trouble.  But, we'll be swimming, biking, kayaking, krunning and walking everyday, so hopefully it won't be too bad.  

I'm currently signed up to run the Wine and Dine/Halloween 5K on Oct. 1st.  It will be my first 5K ever and I'm pretty excited.  I want a Disney race medal!

Thanks for setting all this up, I'm looking forward to having a successful summer!


----------



## lisah0711

pjlla said:


> Self-sabotage..... what is it about that?  We ALL do it to ourselves at one time or another.  Some of us sabotage ourselves with exercise (or lack of), some with food, others with procrastination.  I guess we all have our "demons" we struggle with.



Isn't that the truth?   I don't know why we think we "deserve" to undo all our hard work and effort sabotaging ourselves. 



Zhoen said:


> And the chandelier thing... yeah, DH was supposed to do it a lonnnggg time ago, and since he didn't ever get to it, I was going to do it (it's not a hard fix, just bad luck on the ladder)  So either (a) he has to repair it (and he's scared of the evil ladder now too (b) HE can hire someone to take care of it (c) it remains broken forever... I'm really hoping he'll get off his heinie and go with B, but he's been out of town for the last month and a half, so I'll give him a little time



We have a tall chandelier, too, and we just have the electrician take care of it -- it's not worth getting hurt.  When you do have someone fix it you may want to have them replace all the light bulbs whether they need 'em or not 'cause otherwise another will go out almost as soon as you are done -- Murphy's Law you know!  



pjstevens said:


> Good morning all.  I can't believe how much has been posted since yesterday.  I'm going to try to stay caught up but it's hard with work, school, life in general.
> 
> QOTD....  I don't mind stepping on the scale, I just like to see a smaller number than the previous few days and if it goes up, I pray not more than a 1/2 pound.



Hi Patricia!    It is busy here at the beginning but the summer challenges really slow down so no worries!  



Worfiedoodles said:


> I'm disappointed because I have had a real gain since the last Challenge ended. But, a fresh start means a fresh number -- I don't have to embrace it, I can send it on it's way next week



Right here with you on a number that I don't care for but it will be gone soon enough!  



glss1/2fll said:


> QOTD-Well, I kow what the number will be so just plan to take it from there and get moving/eating better. Gotta start somewhere.



There is a thread on the tech boards where you can get your post count up if you need to before it is time to PM your weigh in info.  You're doing pretty good chatting here though!  



mybestieismickey said:


> QOTD Thursday, June 2
> How do you feel about stepping on the scale for the first weigh in tomorrow?
> 
> Not going to be the highlight of my day. But I can't know if I'm losing if I don't have a starting point right?



Hopefully tomorrow will the be last day you see whatever that number is!  



Connie96 said:


> Is Taryn MIA too? I'd love to have her back. Does anyone hear from jenanderson anymore?
> 
> I missed *y'all* too! (That one is just for you.)



Thanks for the y'all, Connie!    I see posts from Taryn and jenanderson on Facebook so they are around just not here on the BL threads much.  We'll have to see if we can get them to stop by and say "hi!"



mackeysmom said:


> I weigh in each week for Weight Watchers, so the number won't be a surprise for me.
> 
> Last night I walked 3 miles - it was very humid and woke up today a little puffy in the ankles.  I weighed myself this morning and was up a little from Tuesday's WW weight, but I'm hoping that a lot of water and an OP day will make that go away.
> 
> It is a beautiful day in New York today - no humidity and a nice breeze.  I'm looking forward to tonight's walk
> 
> - Laura



Nice job on the walk!    Sorry about the ankles.  One of my WISH friends suggests propping your legs on the wall after a long walk/run to help with fatigue -- maybe it would help your swelling?  



tigger813 said:


> Finally just heard from my last western MA friend. He slept through the storm while his wife and daughter were at dance class. The tornado came within 20 ft of them though! They were shaken up but ok! Thank goodness!



Glad that your friends are safe and hope you have some good news from your Mom today!    My BIL is celebrating that his chemo is done and he only has 16 more radiation treatments left.  



bellebookworm9 said:


> I am a little nervous. It's not so much about the number for me (I've refused to let my mom come to Drs. appts with me lately because she always makes a comment) as the fact that I feel unhealthy. But I know that I can make that number change, hopefully in a good way!
> 
> -Gretchen



Sorry about the not so helpful comment thing, Gretchen.    If it happens again tell your Mom to knock it off -- in a nice way, of course.  No doubt someone made helpful comments to her too.  



corinnak said:


> Hi....(sheepish)....is it OK if I slink back in for the summer as a maintainer?  I got lost in the shuffle and the spring break and the several shows demanding a lot of last-minute scrambling over the spring and the extra-large January group and all...but summer is different and somehow it doesn't feel like it would be right to go through the Summer without joining the BL challenge.
> 
> I can't promise to be the most regular poster, but I'd like to be around more than I have been the past few months.
> 
> So here's what happened - after the WW revolution in November/December (when I'd been maintaining for almost a year), I tried and tried to make PointsPlus work for me, but... it turns out I can't handle Free Fruit.  And people suggested modifications, etc. etc.  Anyway, I switched over to MyFitnessPal.com and did 3 half marathons in 61 days (or some crazy thing), ended up with tendonitis, then went on a cruise and got and a little complacent and busy and ended up almost to the point where my clothes were not going to fit any more.  I've reeled it back in again with the help of MFP and some WISH friends on that site and remembering "Hey, yeah, this isn't easy," and at least my pants fit comfortably again, though I'm at the top of my maintenance range still.  It's amazing how much of a difference a few pounds can make at the end.
> 
> 
> QOTD Thursday, June 2
> How do you feel about stepping on the scale for the first weigh in tomorrow?
> 
> Mixed.  The scale and I have a regular appointment every morning and I have been tracking my weight on Mondays, but the week has been going well, and I did kind of prefer weighing on Fridays, so this might be a great opportunity to switch back.  We'll see, I guess!



Hi Corinna!    So nice to see you!  



dumbo_buddy said:


> my aunt gave me a bunch of DVDs that her kids used to watch - blues clues, bear in the house...and thomas doesn't like them! he might be a little too young yet? really he just wants something that involves choo choos. disney had a new show called chuggington. total rip off of thomas. so we watch that...it's so boring.



I hear ya, Nancy.    But don't worry someday you will long for those quiet, boring shows after yelling for the hundredth time to turn down the loud ones Thomas will watch when he is older. And shame on those Mommy and Me Moms -- they obviously don't know how to be reliable, responsible or really useful.  



momofdjc said:


> I've been weighing every couple of days so I know about what to expect.  It's next week I'm not looking forward to.  We are spending the weekend at the Dells for a baseball tournament.  Unfortunately a lot of eating and drinking go on at the hotel with my son's team.



Have a good time!  This might be a good time to make a plan for dealing with the goodies -- bring some fruit or use a smaller plate?



trinaweena said:


> Is it too late to join in? I'm literally at my wits end here and this looks helpful!



 It's never too late to join a BL challenge.  Is your name Nancy or Lisa by chance?



brookmey said:


> I'd like to join, if it's still open.
> 
> My name is Brook and I've lost 72 pounds so far with WW, but for the last few months I've really hit a snag.  I've been exercising regularly, so I haven't really gained, but I haven't really lost either.  I've just been lazy with the willpower and discipline.  So, I'm hoping that the combination of WW and this group will get me over the edge and back on track consistently.  I still have about 50 to go, so I need to get re-committed!
> 
> We moved to TX 3 years ago from MI and in July the kids and I (DD7, DS4) will be in MI for the whole month.  I'm a little nervous about it because I'll be out of my normal routine and that's when I really have trouble.  But, we'll be swimming, biking, kayaking, krunning and walking everyday, so hopefully it won't be too bad.
> 
> I'm currently signed up to run the Wine and Dine/Halloween 5K on Oct. 1st.  It will be my first 5K ever and I'm pretty excited.  I want a Disney race medal!
> 
> Thanks for setting all this up, I'm looking forward to having a successful summer!



  Great job with your loss so far!


----------



## dumbo_buddy

brookmey said:


> I'd like to join, if it's still open.
> 
> My name is Brook and I've lost 72 pounds so far
> 
> 
> I'm currently signed up to run the Wine and Dine/Halloween 5K on Oct. 1st.  It will be my first 5K ever and I'm pretty excited.  I want a Disney race medal!
> !



um, AWESOME!! 72 pounds holy moly you go woman!

have a great time at the wine and dine 5k! my first big race was a disney one and it's only time i've looked fondly upon a day of running!


----------



## Rose&Mike

Ok, I just skimmed quick for new folks. I told Dona I would send her a spreadsheet with all the names on it to help her out tomorrow. Busy day. Tonight is $beer night at the stadium and even though I can't drink $beer anymore (g-f beer is $6) it's a social thing so we will be headed out in a bit. Have a great evening  everyone! I'll be back tomorrow with replies.



corinnak said:


> Hi....(sheepish)....is it OK if I slink back in for the summer as a maintainer?  I got lost in the shuffle and the spring break and the several shows demanding a lot of last-minute scrambling over the spring and the extra-large January group and all...but summer is different and somehow it doesn't feel like it would be right to go through the Summer without joining the BL challenge.
> 
> I can't promise to be the most regular poster, but I'd like to be around more than I have been the past few months.
> 
> So here's what happened - after the WW revolution in November/December (when I'd been maintaining for almost a year), I tried and tried to make PointsPlus work for me, but... it turns out I can't handle Free Fruit.  And people suggested modifications, etc. etc.  Anyway, I switched over to MyFitnessPal.com and did 3 half marathons in 61 days (or some crazy thing), ended up with tendonitis, then went on a cruise and got and a little complacent and busy and ended up almost to the point where my clothes were not going to fit any more.  I've reeled it back in again with the help of MFP and some WISH friends on that site and remembering "Hey, yeah, this isn't easy," and at least my pants fit comfortably again, though I'm at the top of my maintenance range still.  It's amazing how much of a difference a few pounds can make at the end.
> 
> 
> QOTD Thursday, June 2
> How do you feel about stepping on the scale for the first weigh in tomorrow?
> 
> Mixed.  The scale and I have a regular appointment every morning and I have been tracking my weight on Mondays, but the week has been going well, and I did kind of prefer weighing on Fridays, so this might be a great opportunity to switch back.  We'll see, I guess!


Hi corinna! So glad to have you here. Do you find that your pants get tighter faster with the smaller sizes. It's driving me a little crazy, but keeping me on my toes!



trinaweena said:


> Is it too late to join in? I'm literally at my wits end here and this looks helpful!


Welcome! You have come to a great place!



brookmey said:


> I'd like to join, if it's still open.
> 
> My name is Brook and I've lost 72 pounds so far with WW, but for the last few months I've really hit a snag.  I've been exercising regularly, so I haven't really gained, but I haven't really lost either.  I've just been lazy with the willpower and discipline.  So, I'm hoping that the combination of WW and this group will get me over the edge and back on track consistently.  I still have about 50 to go, so I need to get re-committed!
> 
> We moved to TX 3 years ago from MI and in July the kids and I (DD7, DS4) will be in MI for the whole month.  I'm a little nervous about it because I'll be out of my normal routine and that's when I really have trouble.  But, we'll be swimming, biking, kayaking, krunning and walking everyday, so hopefully it won't be too bad.
> 
> I'm currently signed up to run the Wine and Dine/Halloween 5K on Oct. 1st.  It will be my first 5K ever and I'm pretty excited.  I want a Disney race medal!
> 
> Thanks for setting all this up, I'm looking forward to having a successful summer!


Welcome! We have some other folks that are doing the w&d 5k and a couple of people doing the 1/2. Do I see a meet in our future? Anyhow, congrats on your loss so far!


----------



## brookmey

lisah0711 said:


> Great job with your loss so far!



Thank you!



dumbo_buddy said:


> um, AWESOME!! 72 pounds holy moly you go woman!
> 
> have a great time at the wine and dine 5k! my first big race was a disney one and it's only time i've looked fondly upon a day of running!



Thanks!  I think it might be the same for me, too!  I am running it with my mom and sister, so hopefully I can keep up.  My mom ran the 1/2 this past January and my sister was a record setting long distance runner in high school and college, so I'm sure they can push me along!



Rose&Mike said:


> Welcome! We have some other folks that are doing the w&d 5k and a couple of people doing the 1/2. Do I see a meet in our future? Anyhow, congrats on your loss so far!



Thank you!


----------



## Meetmeinmontauk

Rose&Mike said:


> QOTD Thursday, June 2
> How do you feel about stepping on the scale for the first weigh in tomorrow?



I actually managed to gain a pound at Disney, despite all of the walking we did for 8 days, hehe. Since I've been back for a week & a half now, I've lost 1.8 pounds. I actually am looking forward to stepping on the scale tomorrow. I've got some work to do, but it's very exciting!


----------



## tigger813

Hi everyone,

Welcome to all our new LOSERS!!!! You are in good company! This group is the most supportive group that you could ever imagine! I know I've needed it a lot lately and am going to need it even more. It's a community like you would expect in a small town. I feel like these people are old friends. 

I'm having a hard time not breaking down tonight. My sister called this afternoon and gave me the latest update on my mom. (For those new here, my mom was diagnosed with Multiple Myeloma about 3-4 weeks ago and has had a rough start with radiation and my sister has been taking care of her around the clock the past 10 days. She and her husband are celebrating their 25th anniversary by going on a Hawaiian cruise which she totally deserves and I would never take that away from her. )They started radiation again and are giving her double doses of morphine before the treatments. She will have 4 more treatments by next Wednesday. Then they will give her a few weeks off and start chemo the week of June 26th. I will be flying down on the morning of June 24th. I was hoping to be home by the 30th but my sister told me that I have to stay until July 4th. She gets home on the 3rd in the evening and Mom needs to be monitored while she begins the chemo. I am very upset but know that I have to do it. 

I am involved in the Cars 2 Meet in MA on July 2nd and now will not be there for the event! I have been gathering items and getting donations, etc for the event. I was so looking forward to this event and now I can't go. It's nobody's fault and I have to do what I have to do for my mom. I was looking forward to meeting the Podcast team members that are coming and now I can't be there. 

Fortunately I was able to get tickets on SW for $79 each way out of Manchester, NH. I know there are people that will help Brian out but I haven't been away from my husband or the kids for this long EVER!!!! The longest I've been away from the kids is 4-5 days and now I won't see them for 10 days. Brian is a great dad so I'm not worried about that I'm just going to miss them so much! My flight gets in around 10am on 4th of July morning. We always go to a big 4th of July party on the 4th so we will all be together that day though I will really just want to be alone with them. 

I will have to go back to work on July 5th but will tell my boss that I will only come in for my scheduled client that day as I will need to recover from my trip and be with the kids. Hoping Brian and I can get out alone before I go. 

Sorry for the bummer message but I needed to get it down in writing so hopefully I wouldn't burst into tears in front of the kids!

TTFN


----------



## sahbushka

brookmey said:


> I'd like to join, if it's still open.
> 
> My name is Brook and I've lost 72 pounds so far with WW, but for the last few months I've really hit a snag.  I've been exercising regularly, so I haven't really gained, but I haven't really lost either.  I've just been lazy with the willpower and discipline.  So, I'm hoping that the combination of WW and this group will get me over the edge and back on track consistently.  I still have about 50 to go, so I need to get re-committed!
> 
> We moved to TX 3 years ago from MI and in July the kids and I (DD7, DS4) will be in MI for the whole month.  I'm a little nervous about it because I'll be out of my normal routine and that's when I really have trouble.  But, we'll be swimming, biking, kayaking, krunning and walking everyday, so hopefully it won't be too bad.
> 
> I'm currently signed up to run the Wine and Dine/Halloween 5K on Oct. 1st.  It will be my first 5K ever and I'm pretty excited.  I want a Disney race medal!
> 
> Thanks for setting all this up, I'm looking forward to having a successful summer!



Hi Brook!  It looks like we have quite a bit in common.  I have lost 85 on WW (it was 111 for a while but over the past year I have really fluctuated) and have been having a hard time staying on track lately.  I have almost exactly 50 lbs to go as well and have two children ages 6 and almost 3.  We can do this together!  I know the two things combine should help us lose these last lbs!

QOTD:  I faced the scale at my WW meeting tuesday so the wi tomorrow morning shouldn't be bad.  I am looking at it like a starting point.  I have lost a lot of weight but that was over a year ago and I feel the need for a fresh start so whatever number I see tomorrow will be my starting point and onward and downward we'll go!

I have been home again today with my dd who is not feeling well.  I actually went to work this morning but after about 3 hours they called me to come pick her up.  She just woke up from a 4 hour nap!  Poor baby girl!

As for my day...I have already eaten all my points for the day and it is only 5pm, but I am going into town to see a play with my dh so at least I won't be around food.  If I get hungry later I will try veggies or fruit and some water.  Gum should help with any munchies I get.  

Have a great night all.

SarahMay


----------



## glss1/2fll

dumbo_buddy said:


> my first big race was a disney one and it's only time i've looked fondly upon a day of running!



That just cracks me up. I never thought I'd run unless I was chasing a child, but have to say C25K is great. I'll let you know if I've changed my mind after tomorrow morning's W6D3 run!


----------



## JacksLilWench

tigger813 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Welcome to all our new LOSERS!!!! You are in good company! This group is the most supportive group that you could ever imagine! I know I've needed it a lot lately and am going to need it even more. It's a community like you would expect in a small town. I feel like these people are old friends.
> 
> I'm having a hard time not breaking down tonight. My sister called this afternoon and gave me the latest update on my mom. (For those new here, my mom was diagnosed with Multiple Myeloma about 3-4 weeks ago and has had a rough start with radiation and my sister has been taking care of her around the clock the past 10 days. She and her husband are celebrating their 25th anniversary by going on a Hawaiian cruise which she totally deserves and I would never take that away from her. )They started radiation again and are giving her double doses of morphine before the treatments. She will have 4 more treatments by next Wednesday. Then they will give her a few weeks off and start chemo the week of June 26th. I will be flying down on the morning of June 24th. I was hoping to be home by the 30th but my sister told me that I have to stay until July 4th. She gets home on the 3rd in the evening and Mom needs to be monitored while she begins the chemo. I am very upset but know that I have to do it.
> 
> I am involved in the Cars 2 Meet in MA on July 2nd and now will not be there for the event! I have been gathering items and getting donations, etc for the event. I was so looking forward to this event and now I can't go. It's nobody's fault and I have to do what I have to do for my mom. I was looking forward to meeting the Podcast team members that are coming and now I can't be there.
> 
> Fortunately I was able to get tickets on SW for $79 each way out of Manchester, NH. I know there are people that will help Brian out but I haven't been away from my husband or the kids for this long EVER!!!! The longest I've been away from the kids is 4-5 days and now I won't see them for 10 days. Brian is a great dad so I'm not worried about that I'm just going to miss them so much! My flight gets in around 10am on 4th of July morning. We always go to a big 4th of July party on the 4th so we will all be together that day though I will really just want to be alone with them.
> 
> I will have to go back to work on July 5th but will tell my boss that I will only come in for my scheduled client that day as I will need to recover from my trip and be with the kids. Hoping Brian and I can get out alone before I go.
> 
> Sorry for the bummer message but I needed to get it down in writing so hopefully I wouldn't burst into tears in front of the kids!
> 
> TTFN



 Oh, please don't cry!!!   It'll make me cry, and I'm a big mess when I get emotionalm, it's not pretty.  I don't have a pretty cry, I promise, it's not good.

I'm so sorry to hear about your mom   Thank goodness she has your sister there to help her, and she'll have you in a couple of days.  It's always better with family around   Let us know how she does, I'll be praying for her!



			
				lisah0711 said:
			
		

> QOTD Thursday, June 2
> How do you feel about stepping on the scale for the first weigh in tomorrow?



I'm a little nervous...but I usually am whenever I step on a scale, haha!  But I'm thinking positive thoughts about it.  If I don't know where I'm starting, then I don't know how far I have to go, right?


----------



## Zhoen

Hi Tigger! 

It's ok to cry, even in front of the kids, if you need to.  It's better to let it out sometimes.  You're in such a tough spot right now.  I know it doesn't make it any better, but I can tell you from personal experience that morphine is bloody lovely, so hopefully your Mom is at least relaxed for the treatment and not in much pain.  It's strange when our parents get sick, isn't it? You know, logically, that they are just human like the rest of us, but it is always a surprise when they somehow magically get older and start to have all the things that go with that.

I hope the time you spend with your mother will be a bonding experience for both of you.  I hope that your sister will be able to let go of the situation while she's on her trip and get some "me" time for herself.  I hope your DH and kids will also use your time away to bond with each other, and that they will have a new appreciation for everything you do when you are back.  

So while you are taking care of Mom, how are you planning to make sure you take care of you, too?  (Don't worry, DH and kids CAN fend for themselves!)


----------



## Zhoen

trinaweena said:


> Is it too late to join in? I'm literally at my wits end here and this looks helpful!



Hi Trinaweena!  Greetings from 15 miles beyond wits-end.  Don't be scared, it's fun here!  Come on over! 



brookmey said:


> I'd like to join, if it's still open.
> 
> My name is Brook and I've lost 72 pounds so far with WW, but for the last few months I've really hit a snag.  I've been exercising regularly, so I haven't really gained, but I haven't really lost either.  I've just been lazy with the willpower and discipline.  So, I'm hoping that the combination of WW and this group will get me over the edge and back on track consistently.  I still have about 50 to go, so I need to get re-committed!
> 
> We moved to TX 3 years ago from MI and in July the kids and I (DD7, DS4) will be in MI for the whole month.  I'm a little nervous about it because I'll be out of my normal routine and that's when I really have trouble.  But, we'll be swimming, biking, kayaking, krunning and walking everyday, so hopefully it won't be too bad.
> 
> I'm currently signed up to run the Wine and Dine/Halloween 5K on Oct. 1st.  It will be my first 5K ever and I'm pretty excited.  I want a Disney race medal!
> 
> Thanks for setting all this up, I'm looking forward to having a successful summer!



Hiya Brook!

72 lbs and maintaining!  That's amazing!  Especially in Texas (mmm, breakfast tacos!)  Maybe being out of your routine will be a good thing?  You never know.  July is BBQ and BBQ is very WW friendly, you can make a wicked-good coleslaw with splenda and fat-free miracle whip, I've had people tell me it's the best they've ever had.  Kebabs with tons of veggies, grilled corn... just watch out for that person, you know the one, the one that says "you're on vacation, just relax and eat XYZ/do XYZ"


----------



## cclovesdis

Welcome to Healthy Habits!

My name is CC (like see-see) and I will be your Healthy Habits (HH) coach for the Summer 2011 BL Challenge. I big thank you to donac and jenanderson for showing me the ropes.

Here's how HH works: Each week, there will be 2 "things" to do each day. You earn 1 point for each day you do each "thing." So, if you do each "thing" for all 7 days, you earn 14 points. There will also be 2 mini-challenges each week. You earn 1 point for each mini-challenge you complete for a total of 16 possible points each week. At the end of the week, please PM me your total points. Here is an example:

4/7 eating 2 fruits
3/7 drinking 6 8 oz. glasses of water
1/2 mini-challenges completed

I will post the top scores as well as a list of the participants each week on/about Tuesday. You have until Tuesday at 5 PM EST to send me your points. Everyone who participates (regardless of his/her total points) will be entered into the drawing for a prize. It will be something related to the week's HH. You will need to PM me your address so I can send you the prize. If you do not WISH to be entered into the prize drawing, please let me know.

Healthy Habits Week 1

For All 7 Days:
1. Drink 6 8 oz. glasses of water or a total of 48 oz. of water.
2. Write down everything you eat during the day. (You do not need to include calories, fat, points, portions, etc., simply that you had a bite of x food or drink.)

Mini-Challenge 1: Skip the soda (including diet) for the week.
Mini-Challenge 2: Get in at least 1 45 min. workout.

Feel free to ask any questions!


----------



## pjlla

corinnak said:


> Hi....(sheepish)....is it OK if I slink back in for the summer as a maintainer?  I got lost in the shuffle and the spring break and the several shows demanding a lot of last-minute scrambling over the spring and the extra-large January group and all...but summer is different and somehow it doesn't feel like it would be right to go through the Summer without joining the BL challenge.
> 
> I can't promise to be the most regular poster, but I'd like to be around more than I have been the past few months.
> 
> So here's what happened - after the WW revolution in November/December (when I'd been maintaining for almost a year), I tried and tried to make PointsPlus work for me, but... it turns out I can't handle Free Fruit.  And people suggested modifications, etc. etc.  Anyway, I switched over to MyFitnessPal.com and did 3 half marathons in 61 days (or some crazy thing), ended up with tendonitis, then went on a cruise and got and a little complacent and busy and ended up almost to the point where my clothes were not going to fit any more.  I've reeled it back in again with the help of MFP and some WISH friends on that site and remembering "Hey, yeah, this isn't easy," and at least my pants fit comfortably again, though I'm at the top of my maintenance range still.  It's amazing how much of a difference a few pounds can make at the end.
> 
> 
> QOTD Thursday, June 2
> How do you feel about stepping on the scale for the first weigh in tomorrow?
> 
> Mixed.  The scale and I have a regular appointment every morning and I have been tracking my weight on Mondays, but the week has been going well, and I did kind of prefer weighing on Fridays, so this might be a great opportunity to switch back.  We'll see, I guess!



I'm SO HAPPY to see you back!!  I "saw" you recently (maybe on the Princess thread??) and meant to ask "where ya been?", but things got away from me.  You are welcome back with open arms (at least from me!  )



dumbo_buddy said:


> *********************
> 
> i hope everyone's having a great day! today is absolutely gorgeous out and i'm thinking of taking thomas to the zoo once he wakes from his nap. my nerves are completely shot today so i think i could use a nice walk around the zoo....and maybe some ice cream
> 
> i took thomas out in the jogger and jogged 2 miles and then walked about 1.5 miles. i'm struggling with just finishing the 2 miles but i suppose i have a couple excuses! (1. pushing a 25 lb toddler in a jogger and 2. i'm knocked up). glad i moved for an hour though. but i came back home and my stupid bulldog fiona had eaten a bunch of these disney-shaped crayons! i was so pissed! i'm really having a hard time with this dog. she has been eating everything and peeing in the house. she is jealous of thomas and doesn't get the attention she deserves. ugh.
> 
> anyway, so then we had our very last mommy and me class and the party. the thursday class is the last of the week. and the CRAZIEST one. there is a set of triplets, two sets of twins (and one of the twins has a little sister!) and then a few siblings. and for some reason the parents just don't parent their kids! this is mommy and me! not like, sit and drink your coffee while nancy babysits! we had a party for all the summer bdays and nobody helped clean, nobody helped dole out the food and drinks. i had to do it all! there were 22 kids! and my partner couldn't make it today so it literally was just me. GAH! then at storytime all the kids were SCREAMING! i actually stopped reading the book halfway through and just said, "ok everyone, thanks for coming. bye!" AND THEN NOBODY EVEN SAID THANK YOU FOR THE YEAR! nothing! what the heck?? i mean, i don't do this to be thanked but you'd think someone could be like, hey we appreciate it!
> 
> so, i'm just a little burned out today. at least it's nice out.
> 
> i'm really hoping that the september disney trip works out. i love planning and DISing and thinking about my upcoming trip. i'm really going to be sad if it doesn't work out.



Sorry about the rude parents.... what is it about some folks???

That dog would find a permanent home OUTSIDE if he belonged to me. YOu don't have time to deal with that junk.... especially since soon you will have two bambinos to watch over!  Tell him...."it's my way or the highway, pooch!"



tigger813 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Welcome to all our new LOSERS!!!! You are in good company! This group is the most supportive group that you could ever imagine! I know I've needed it a lot lately and am going to need it even more. It's a community like you would expect in a small town. I feel like these people are old friends.
> 
> I'm having a hard time not breaking down tonight. My sister called this afternoon and gave me the latest update on my mom. (For those new here, my mom was diagnosed with Multiple Myeloma about 3-4 weeks ago and has had a rough start with radiation and my sister has been taking care of her around the clock the past 10 days. She and her husband are celebrating their 25th anniversary by going on a Hawaiian cruise which she totally deserves and I would never take that away from her. )They started radiation again and are giving her double doses of morphine before the treatments. She will have 4 more treatments by next Wednesday. Then they will give her a few weeks off and start chemo the week of June 26th. I will be flying down on the morning of June 24th. I was hoping to be home by the 30th but my sister told me that I have to stay until July 4th. She gets home on the 3rd in the evening and Mom needs to be monitored while she begins the chemo. I am very upset but know that I have to do it.
> 
> I am involved in the Cars 2 Meet in MA on July 2nd and now will not be there for the event! I have been gathering items and getting donations, etc for the event. I was so looking forward to this event and now I can't go. It's nobody's fault and I have to do what I have to do for my mom. I was looking forward to meeting the Podcast team members that are coming and now I can't be there.
> 
> Fortunately I was able to get tickets on SW for $79 each way out of Manchester, NH. I know there are people that will help Brian out but I haven't been away from my husband or the kids for this long EVER!!!! The longest I've been away from the kids is 4-5 days and now I won't see them for 10 days. Brian is a great dad so I'm not worried about that I'm just going to miss them so much! My flight gets in around 10am on 4th of July morning. We always go to a big 4th of July party on the 4th so we will all be together that day though I will really just want to be alone with them.
> 
> I will have to go back to work on July 5th but will tell my boss that I will only come in for my scheduled client that day as I will need to recover from my trip and be with the kids. Hoping Brian and I can get out alone before I go.
> 
> Sorry for the bummer message but I needed to get it down in writing so hopefully I wouldn't burst into tears in front of the kids!
> 
> TTFN




Awww.... Tracey....  I'm SO sorry that you are going to miss the Cars 2 event. I know how much you were looking forward to it.  And I can only imagine how hard it will be to be gone from the girls for 10 days.  But I know that YOU know that what you are doing is SO important.... both for your Mom and your sister... and for YOU! 

Feel free to vent here any time you are feeling stressed or distressed or upset or whatever about your Mom's situation. Even if you just want to WHINE about the unfairness of it all.... we truly understand and don't judge at all. You are in a really tough spot right now.  

***********
Evening friends!

I managed to touch base with swim coach and we got all of the trail mix made and bagged and labeled (88 bags). My car is partially loaded for tomorrow with the EZ Up canopy, my tent and sleeping bags, chairs, cooler full of drinks (no ice yet).  Plus I have a big plastic tote in kitchen full of "stuff" plus two smaller coolers full of the trail mix (gotta keep it cool so the chocolate bits don't melt  ).    Everything except the trail mix, the swarovski crystal beaded bracelets, and the $$ will be going (hopefully) in the first trip tomorrow at 10 am.  I have two or three people meeting me there to help set up.  

After that I will head home and pack up the remaining stuff, get myself showered and such.  At 3pm I am bringing dinner/dessert to DS's girlfriend's house (her Mom started chemo this week  ) and then picking up DD at school.  After a quick run home to drop off DD's school stuff and let her change, etc. we will head over to the Relay to be sure that everything is all set.  

Relay starts at 6pm....I figure I'll be right out straight with organizing, selling, walking, etc, until at least 11 pm or so.  I plan to crash about midnight or 1am and hopefully sleep until about 5am.... but it depends on the noise level and whether I want to "miss all the fun"!  

Now for the important stuff.....FOOD! While I KNOW I could technically stay on my SB/WW hybrid diet over the weekend with some planning, I have decided that tomorrow I won't worry about the carbs. I will try to stay within my points, but not worry about exactly WHAT those points are made up of.  I would like to enjoy a bit of the trail mix I made and I have another Mom who is bringing 6 dozen homemade cookies (she is a GREAT baker) and I would like to have one!    

But Sunday morning I will be back watching my carbs (a la SB) and counting my Points (go WW!).  


Fingers crossed that everything for Relay goes smoothly. I'm not terribly concerned about it.... I just don't want any big goofs.  

I'll try to pop on Saturday afternoon......................P


----------



## brookmey

sahbushka said:


> Hi Brook!  It looks like we have quite a bit in common.  I have lost 85 on WW (it was 111 for a while but over the past year I have really fluctuated) and have been having a hard time staying on track lately.  I have almost exactly 50 lbs to go as well and have two children ages 6 and almost 3.  We can do this together!  I know the two things combine should help us lose these last lbs!
> 
> SarahMay



Hi SarahMay!  Losing over 100 lbs is great!  It does sound like we have a lot of similarities, so it's got to be for a good reason, right?  



Zhoen said:


> Hi Trinaweena!  Greetings from 15 miles beyond wits-end.  Don't be scared, it's fun here!  Come on over!
> 
> 
> 
> Hiya Brook!
> 
> 72 lbs and maintaining!  That's amazing!  Especially in Texas (mmm, breakfast tacos!)  Maybe being out of your routine will be a good thing?  You never know.  July is BBQ and BBQ is very WW friendly, you can make a wicked-good coleslaw with splenda and fat-free miracle whip, I've had people tell me it's the best they've ever had.  Kebabs with tons of veggies, grilled corn... just watch out for that person, you know the one, the one that says "you're on vacation, just relax and eat XYZ/do XYZ"



Hi!  Yes, this TX food is killing me, especially after I discovered kolaches.  Never heard of them until we moved here.  A neighbor brought them over the morning after Hurricane Ike and I fell in love.  They were so good I forgot the fact that our roof was leaking like crazy (over 45 leaks, we stopped counting then) because the hurricane blew over 75% of our shingles off.  

I'll have to try the coleslaw recipe when we're at my parents'.  The 4th of July is huge in my hometown and there will be a ton of family and friends around, so I'll have to force my mom to share the kitchen so I can make some WW friendly foods.  Thanks for the tip!


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

Connie96 said:


> Is Taryn MIA too? I'd love to have her back. Does anyone hear from jenanderson anymore?



I havent heard from Taryn in months.  About a few months into the team challenges she stopped posting and I PM'd her to see if she was ok.  She was just really busy and needed to let something go.  I recently PM'd her to tell her about the new challenge starting and I havent heard back.  If anyone talks to her tell her we want her back.  

Jen did the princess with us and although we didnt meet up that wkend we did hear from her after.  Not sure if she will join us.  Anyone hear from Jude??? Havent heard from her in awhile either.



dumbo_buddy said:


> anyway, so then we had our very last mommy and me class and the party. the thursday class is the last of the week. and the CRAZIEST one. there is a set of triplets, two sets of twins (and one of the twins has a little sister!) and then a few siblings. and for some reason the parents just don't parent their kids! this is mommy and me! not like, sit and drink your coffee while nancy babysits! we had a party for all the summer bdays and nobody helped clean, nobody helped dole out the food and drinks. i had to do it all! there were 22 kids! and my partner couldn't make it today so it literally was just me. GAH! then at storytime all the kids were SCREAMING! i actually stopped reading the book halfway through and just said, "ok everyone, thanks for coming. bye!" AND THEN NOBODY EVEN SAID THANK YOU FOR THE YEAR! nothing! what the heck?? i mean, i don't do this to be thanked but you'd think someone could be like, hey we appreciate it!
> 
> so, i'm just a little burned out today. at least it's nice out.
> 
> i'm really hoping that the september disney trip works out. i love planning and DISing and thinking about my upcoming trip. i'm really going to be sad if it doesn't work out.



That is just plain rude.  They didnt have to throw you a party but a simple thank you would have been nice.

I hope the trip works out for you too.




Rose&Mike said:


> Tonight is $beer night at the stadium and even though I can't drink $beer anymore (g-f beer is $6) it's a social thing so we will be headed out in a bit. Have a great evening  everyone! I'll be back tomorrow with replies.



Wow $beer.  We only get $dog night.  I think Gf beer should be a dollar too.  Thats discrimination.  Hope you had a great time.



tigger813 said:


> Sorry for the bummer message but I needed to get it down in writing so hopefully I wouldn't burst into tears in front of the kids!
> 
> TTFN



You know we are always here to listen!!!  Sorry you will miss your meet.  I think what zhoen said to you was perfect though so I ditto.

**********************************************************

Ok I am keeping this simple.  Lets just say I am going to officially start fresh tomorrow and thats the last time I am saying it.

Weeknight tball finished up tonight just one game on saturday.  I think it will help me to get back into running and in turn that will encourage me to eat better.  Quite honest I am scared to run because I know it aint going to be pretty!!!  I am going to be so depressed because I worked so hard to get quicker and build endurance and now I havent run in a month.  Hopefully it turns out better than I expect.

On a positive we got hand me down tickets to our local minor league baseball teams game next wed. and even better I am off next week so no worrying about juggling everything to get there on time and get the kids up early the next morning.

ahhh one more day of work tomorrow and then a whole week off.  I have never been more excited.


----------



## bellebookworm9

I joined the SparkPeople website today and have enjoyed poking around there. I'm making big colorful goal signs to post around my house. Hoping to start the Couch to 5K, but I have shin splints just from walking around campus (constantly up and down hills) that have finally gotten better now that I'm home. I don't want to re-aggravate them or end up with a fracture or worse. Any tips or suggestions? 

I was looking for two piece bathing suits online to print out pictures of as well, but I have a big bust as it is. If I were to pick any of the ones I just saw, including the ones for "bigger busts", I'd be giving everyone at the pool a peep show!


----------



## tigger813

Zhoen said:


> Hi Tigger!
> 
> It's ok to cry, even in front of the kids, if you need to.  It's better to let it out sometimes.  You're in such a tough spot right now.  I know it doesn't make it any better, but I can tell you from personal experience that morphine is bloody lovely, so hopefully your Mom is at least relaxed for the treatment and not in much pain.  It's strange when our parents get sick, isn't it? You know, logically, that they are just human like the rest of us, but it is always a surprise when they somehow magically get older and start to have all the things that go with that.
> 
> I hope the time you spend with your mother will be a bonding experience for both of you.  I hope that your sister will be able to let go of the situation while she's on her trip and get some "me" time for herself.  I hope your DH and kids will also use your time away to bond with each other, and that they will have a new appreciation for everything you do when you are back.
> 
> So while you are taking care of Mom, how are you planning to make sure you take care of you, too?  (Don't worry, DH and kids CAN fend for themselves!)



Thanks, Zhoen! My mom and I have always been close. Heck, she usually spends about 10 weeks at my house each year so we had better be close!

I hope to take walks each morning and do WATP DVDs. I will have my ipod with me and just use her computer for emails and such. I have a reflexology home course that I will also work on when she is sleeping. I will also get to spend some time with my niece and nephew. I will bring movies with me as well. I watch movies when I need an escape. They have a Wii so I will probably bring some of my games to do as well. I will be sending down some Herbalife stuff to help keep me on track too. I will continue to post on here daily as well. 

This place really keeps me sane! I don't know what I would do with all of you here! You are all like a family to me! I love all my new friends!

Just finished watching The King's Speech! FINALLY! I love Colin Firth! Can't wait to watch it again!

Planning on going to see Kung Fu Panda 2 on Sunday after church with the family! We have some gift certificates to use!

I also have to find the time to take Ash to the American Girl Place to get the doll she wants for her birthday present to herself! I may just have to take her one evening before I go. It will be our special time together! I think I'm more worried about how she will handle me being gone than Izzie.  SHe has a cell phone and her own email account so she can get in touch with me when she needs to!

TTFN


----------



## trinaweena

Wow so I've been on this thread for just a day and already i can see that you guys are all really nice! I'm really hoping I can find the motivation to really loose some weight! 

I guess I should do a little introduction since I am new here! My name is Trina (well Katrina but i HATE going by that) and I'm 25. My whole life I've always been the "skinny girl" and have never had a problem with weight, but my parents are overweight so my mother has always told me it would catch up to me.  Well it finally has.  I've been gaining weight steadily for a few years now, going up a size every few months but never really seeing it as a problem untill now.  I'm at a point in my life where I weigh the most i ever have and honestly, i find myself disgusting.  It hurts to say this, because I've always been super proud of my self and really secure and now i just feel so lost.  I even cry in the shower because i hate the sight of myself naked, and i just feel so uncomfortable all the time. 

Another issue is that i dont necessarily look overweight. I'm 5'6" at 166 pounds and in normal loose fitting close i look fine, but i can feel it. I know what i look like and im not comfortable in my clothes they dont fit right and i'm so frustrated putting on yet another favorite shirt to find it no longer fits! My biggest issues is my stomach. I look down and just burst into tears.  I've never actually hated myself before but i do right now.

Around christmas time i started trying to "diet", watch what i eat, count calories, work out more.  It's been a struggle. I lost 5 pounds but gained it back just as quick.  My big stuggles are 
1)im hungry ALL THE TIME. I eat and then two hours later im starving again. Im working on portion control but i dont know how many portions i should be having and nothing seems to fill me up.  Plus i work and go to school crazy hours so its hard to plan meals and stuff.
2) because of the crazy hours its hard for me to find the movtivation to workout.  By the time I get home im just exhausted. I do have a gym membership and i love to go hiking/walking with the dogs. i'm trying to get back into running (thinking about doing couch to 5k)and i just started the 30 day shred this week but im in so much pain after just 2 days.

Basicially I need to loose weight for my mental well being but I just dont know how. I don't know what i should be doing and i dont think i have the best support system.  Im sick of hating myself and wanting to do better but just not knowing what to do different! 

You all seem like a great group of people so hopefully i can find the support here that i so desperatly need.

I feel like i should also mention that I have fibro myalgia, chronic insomnia, Chron's disease, and an extremem anxiety disorder.  I would love to take classes at the gym like yoga or spinning but im terrified of not knowing what to do or being judged!

Well that's me..sorry so long!


----------



## SettinSail

Good morning Losers~!

I've just PM'ed my starting weight to Dona.  I'm up 1.4 after yesterday.  We had our last hike of the year yesterday with Wandren Club which was a doozy.  Started off at 18% grade and ended with lots of mud, tree roots, steep drop-offs, slick rocks and crossing back and forth over creeks, etc.  It was exhausting!  I should be down after that but after the hike, we went to a barbeque with lots of delicious food and lots of BOOZE!  Beer, wine, champagne, schnaps.   Our host opened the champagne bottle with a sword, it was so cool.  Only the 2nd time I've ever seen that.  They are the type of hosts that refill your glass constantly.  It's so hard to say no!

I have not had much time to DIS lately and I'm trying to catch up reading on this thread and the end of the Spring Challenge thread.  I'm only up to page 6so far but will eventually get caught up.  Yesterday was a German public holiday (Ascension day) and today most people take the day off to make it a long weekend (incl my DH).  We have no plans for the weekend but will mostly be around the house trying to catch up.  We might take a quick day trip to Switzerland - about 3 hours drive - but we need a 25 euro window decal to drive into there so we are debating...

Have a great day!

Shawn


----------



## cclovesdis

Morning All!

I am so excited for our new challenge to begin. I am about to weigh-in. To answer yesterday's QOTD, I weighed-in at WW on Tuesday, so I have a general idea of what I weigh. I'm not happy about it, but at least I won't be stunned. My goal is to lose 20 pounds by my trip to WDW in August. I should be able to do that if I stay on plan, stop my emotional eating, and exercise as scheduled. It seems like there's always something adding to my schedule, so this looks to be my biggest challenge. No, my biggest challenge is emotional eating. I am such a stress eater. I have a few ideas for how to handle that and I'm going to get it under control! I WILL!

I must be off to get ready for work. Our intern won't be there and I lost a few hours yesterday (very long story), so it will be a busy day.

Have a great, OP day everyone!

Tracey:


----------



## trinaweena

Good morning all! I will be weighing in later after work.  Im up for 7am for work andi havent had to be there this early in awhile  (im  a dog trainer).

I did start today with  breakfast so yay.  Question though, does anyone know how many bottles of wateryou should  drink a day to get the required amount? The bottles are half a liter. Thanks for any guidance on this!


----------



## tigger813

trinaweena said:


> Good morning all! I will be weighing in later after work.  Im up for 7am for work andi havent had to be there this early in awhile  (im  a dog trainer).
> 
> I did start today with  breakfast so yay.  Question though, does anyone know how many bottles of wateryou should  drink a day to get the required amount? The bottles are half a liter. Thanks for any guidance on this!



I've heard 64 oz or half your body weight in water is what you should drink. I try and drink at least 60 oz a day. This can include coffee and tea. I sometimes have Crystal Light and I also drink water with mango flavored aloe!


I got up and did 3 mile WATP with weights this morning. I think I needed it to deal with everything going on right now. I'm going to try and use exercise a lot instead of EATING and DRINKING bad stuff over the next few weeks and who knows maybe I will meet me final goal!

Should have a good weigh in. Better than the weight I ended with 2 weeks ago! I think I'm down 4 pounds from then. I've done pretty well this week and Brian and I even enjoyed a small White Russian last night while watching The King's Speech.

Time for that weigh in and getting the kids moving and making lunches!

TTFN


----------



## dumbo_buddy

pjlla said:


> Sorry about the rude parents.... what is it about some folks???
> 
> That dog would find a permanent home OUTSIDE if he belonged to me. YOu don't have time to deal with that junk.... especially since soon you will have two bambinos to watch over!  Tell him...."it's my way or the highway, pooch!"
> 
> Now for the important stuff.....FOOD! While I KNOW I could technically stay on my SB/WW hybrid diet over the weekend with some planning, I have decided that tomorrow I won't worry about the carbs. I will try to stay within my points, but not worry about exactly WHAT those points are made up of.  I would like to enjoy a bit of the trail mix I made and I have another Mom who is bringing 6 dozen homemade cookies (she is a GREAT baker) and I would like to have one!
> 
> But Sunday morning I will be back watching my carbs (a la SB) and counting my Points (go WW!).
> 
> 
> Fingers crossed that everything for Relay goes smoothly. I'm not terribly concerned about it.... I just don't want any big goofs.
> 
> I'll try to pop on Saturday afternoon......................P



DH works for a pet toy company and they are having a bring your pet to work day today. i have a feeling after today he's going to want to get rid of her! i just caught her this morning eating one of DS's toy cup thingies! GRR! she has a million toys and just wants to eat the little guy's! 

Good luck this weekend! Sounds like a busy busy couple of days. you SO deserve one of those cookies!! yum! and trail mix? i mean, come on, it's TOTALLY just for energy!  



brookmey said:


> Hi!  Yes, this TX food is killing me, especially after I discovered kolaches.



um, i have no clue what kolaches are but i love them already! lol!



mommyof2Pirates said:


> That is just plain rude.  They didnt have to throw you a party but a simple thank you would have been nice.
> 
> Wow $beer.  We only get $dog night.  I think Gf beer should be a dollar too.  Thats discrimination.  Hope you had a great time.
> 
> 
> Ok I am keeping this simple.  Lets just say I am going to officially start fresh tomorrow and thats the last time I am saying it.
> 
> On a positive we got hand me down tickets to our local minor league baseball teams game next wed. and even better I am off next week so no worrying about juggling everything to get there on time and get the kids up early the next morning.
> 
> ahhh one more day of work tomorrow and then a whole week off.  I have never been more excited.



i know, right? just a nice little, "hey thanks, nance" would have been nice. oh well. live and learn.

is it bad that i'd be ALL over those dollar hot dogs? i really love hot dogs. no wait, i just really love food.



bellebookworm9 said:


> I was looking for two piece bathing suits online to print out pictures of as well, but I have a big bust as it is. If I were to pick any of the ones I just saw, including the ones for "bigger busts", I'd be giving everyone at the pool a peep show!



i have some pretty big bozangas too - have you checked out lands' end? they have suits that come in DDD cups. and they are actually DDD cups. some bra places (victoria's secret) seem to have **** inflation where their cup sizes are too small! anyway, lands' end had decent suits for those of us who need bigger cup sizes. and they last! 



tigger813 said:


> Thanks, Zhoen! My mom and I have always been close. Heck, she usually spends about 10 weeks at my house each year so we had better be close!
> 
> I hope to take walks each morning and do WATP DVDs. I will have my ipod with me and just use her computer for emails and such. I have a reflexology home course that I will also work on when she is sleeping. I will also get to spend some time with my niece and nephew. I will bring movies with me as well. I watch movies when I need an escape. They have a Wii so I will probably bring some of my games to do as well. I will be sending down some Herbalife stuff to help keep me on track too. I will continue to post on here daily as well.
> 
> This place really keeps me sane! I don't know what I would do with all of you here! You are all like a family to me! I love all my new friends!
> 
> Just finished watching The King's Speech! FINALLY! I love Colin Firth! Can't wait to watch it again!



hugs, tracey! we'll all be thinking of you. 

i really enjoyed the king's speech. saw it a couple weeks ago 



trinaweena said:


> Wow so I've been on this thread for just a day and already i can see that you guys are all really nice! I'm really hoping I can find the motivation to really loose some weight!
> 
> I guess I should do a little introduction since I am new here! My name is Trina (well Katrina but i HATE going by that) and I'm 25. My whole life I've always been the "skinny girl" and have never had a problem with weight, but my parents are overweight so my mother has always told me it would catch up to me.  Well it finally has.  I've been gaining weight steadily for a few years now, going up a size every few months but never really seeing it as a problem untill now.  I'm at a point in my life where I weigh the most i ever have and honestly, i find myself disgusting.  It hurts to say this, because I've always been super proud of my self and really secure and now i just feel so lost.  I even cry in the shower because i hate the sight of myself naked, and i just feel so uncomfortable all the time.
> 
> Another issue is that i dont necessarily look overweight. I'm 5'6" at 166 pounds and in normal loose fitting close i look fine, but i can feel it. I know what i look like and im not comfortable in my clothes they dont fit right and i'm so frustrated putting on yet another favorite shirt to find it no longer fits! My biggest issues is my stomach. I look down and just burst into tears.  I've never actually hated myself before but i do right now.
> 
> Around christmas time i started trying to "diet", watch what i eat, count calories, work out more.  It's been a struggle. I lost 5 pounds but gained it back just as quick.  My big stuggles are
> 1)im hungry ALL THE TIME. I eat and then two hours later im starving again. Im working on portion control but i dont know how many portions i should be having and nothing seems to fill me up.  Plus i work and go to school crazy hours so its hard to plan meals and stuff.
> 2) because of the crazy hours its hard for me to find the movtivation to workout.  By the time I get home im just exhausted. I do have a gym membership and i love to go hiking/walking with the dogs. i'm trying to get back into running (thinking about doing couch to 5k)and i just started the 30 day shred this week but im in so much pain after just 2 days.
> 
> Basicially I need to loose weight for my mental well being but I just dont know how. I don't know what i should be doing and i dont think i have the best support system.  Im sick of hating myself and wanting to do better but just not knowing what to do different!
> 
> You all seem like a great group of people so hopefully i can find the support here that i so desperatly need.
> 
> I feel like i should also mention that I have fibro myalgia, chronic insomnia, Chron's disease, and an extremem anxiety disorder.  I would love to take classes at the gym like yoga or spinning but im terrified of not knowing what to do or being judged!
> 
> Well that's me..sorry so long!



hugs trina. welcome to the challenge. you'll find alot of support here! and no judgement 

my hubby has chron's so i feel your pain. he really has to watch what he eats but once he does he does really well and his stomach issues are always much better when he's eating right and keeping his weight down. 

i know how depressing it can be to just not feel good about your body. when things don't fit right it makes you not even want to leave the house. been there, done that! but you can do it! and we'll be here to cheer you on!




SettinSail said:


> Good morning Losers~!
> 
> I've just PM'ed my starting weight to Dona.  I'm up 1.4 after yesterday.  We had our last hike of the year yesterday with Wandren Club which was a doozy.  Started off at 18% grade and ended with lots of mud, tree roots, steep drop-offs, slick rocks and crossing back and forth over creeks, etc.  It was exhausting!  I should be down after that but after the hike, we went to a barbeque with lots of delicious food and lots of BOOZE!  Beer, wine, champagne, schnaps.   Our host opened the champagne bottle with a sword, it was so cool.  Only the 2nd time I've ever seen that.  They are the type of hosts that refill your glass constantly.  It's so hard to say no!
> 
> I have not had much time to DIS lately and I'm trying to catch up reading on this thread and the end of the Spring Challenge thread.  I'm only up to page 6so far but will eventually get caught up.  Yesterday was a German public holiday (Ascension day) and today most people take the day off to make it a long weekend (incl my DH).  We have no plans for the weekend but will mostly be around the house trying to catch up.  We might take a quick day trip to Switzerland - about 3 hours drive - but we need a 25 euro window decal to drive into there so we are debating...
> 
> Have a great day!
> 
> Shawn



hi shawn!!!  what's up with the e.coli outbreak? you staying away from cucumbers and all that? scary!



trinaweena said:


> Good morning all! I will be weighing in later after work.  Im up for 7am for work andi havent had to be there this early in awhile  (im  a dog trainer).
> 
> I did start today with  breakfast so yay.  Question though, does anyone know how many bottles of wateryou should  drink a day to get the required amount? The bottles are half a liter. Thanks for any guidance on this!



you need to drink 4 of those water bottles each day to get to the 64 ounces aka 8 cups a day of water. i am really bad at drinking my water. thanks for reminding me that i need to drink!



cclovesdis said:


> Morning All!
> 
> I am so excited for our new challenge to begin. I am about to weigh-in. To answer yesterday's QOTD, I weighed-in at WW on Tuesday, so I have a general idea of what I weigh. I'm not happy about it, but at least I won't be stunned. My goal is to lose 20 pounds by my trip to WDW in August. I should be able to do that if I stay on plan, stop my emotional eating, and exercise as scheduled. It seems like there's always something adding to my schedule, so this looks to be my biggest challenge. No, my biggest challenge is emotional eating. I am such a stress eater. I have a few ideas for how to handle that and I'm going to get it under control! I WILL!
> 
> I must be off to get ready for work. Our intern won't be there and I lost a few hours yesterday (very long story), so it will be a busy day.
> 
> Have a great, OP day everyone!
> 
> Tracey:



morning! good luck in reaching your goal for WDW! what a great way to celebrate 20 lbs lost! where are you staying in august? working on a pre-trip report i can stalk??

****************************

good morning everyone! after a gross binge on chinese food last night i'm up a pound which brings me to +8lbs so far and i'm only 15 weeks. i'm starting to accept it though - i had that nasty c.diff intestinal infection for about 6 weeks after i found out i was pg and that was keeping my weight unrealistically low. so i really think 3-4 lbs of the gain are just my body getting back to where it should have been (or, at least where it wanted to be). ok, i'm totally justifying my binge but whatever. 

it is a gorgeous day today! after i write up this post i'm going to head out with thomas in the jogger again and get our workout in over at maritime college. after that? hm, maybe the zoo? i thought we'd go there yesterday but we wound up just going down to the beach instead. the beach is a block away which is VERY convenient! most people can't believe we have a beach in the bronx...but we do  i posted a pic from yesterday on my facebook. it was so clear and the view of the manhattan skyline was really nice.

anyway, so, i need to make sure to drink lots of water today to make up for the pound of salt i probably consumed yesterday. 

i'm actually going to an herbalife party tomorrow. now, obviously i can't do the shake diet to lose but i'm interested in learning more. my friend is throwing it so i feel like i need to go. the lady selling the stuff though is kind of...not-so-nice so i have a feeling if i like the spiel i'll probably wind up calling tracey to make an order. i googled about it and some preggo women use the shakes as a compliment to their meals in order to get their vitamins. 

i hope everyone has a great day! i still can't believe it's june already!


----------



## Rose&Mike

BernardandMissBianca said:


> Pretty comfortable with it. It's just a number and a starting point.
> 
> ************************
> 
> I've been pulling inspirational quotes all night.
> Rose, if it's ok I will try to post one every day (we'll see how many I can find)
> 
> Friday I'll also be starting the organization challenge.


That's absolutely ok, Buffy! I will try to post them to the first page--but I might not catch everyone.



mommyof2Pirates said:


> I am a bit embarrassed due to how much I gained back, yet relieved that it will be my starting point.  I am also excited because I feel like I can start fresh again.
> 
> **********************************************************
> I am a bit down this morning because I am wearing pants I havent worn in a few weeks and they are really tight.  I hope in a few weeks they will feel good again.
> 
> Lots of work to do today.  Its my last day in the office before my week off.  Tomorrow I am out at a conference all day.
> 
> I will talk to you all later tonight!


It is a new fresh start Lindsay! I hope you are swimming in those old pants soon!



pjlla said:


> Glad you were able to get out even though your friend bailed on you.  I made DS walk to the bus stop (just .5 mi) and you would have thought I sentenced him to 5 years in solitary!  Oh well... he made it.  I carried his back pack about half way for him, but he wanted it back before we got to the actual bus stop..... he said it would be embarrassing to be seen having his MOM carry his bag!!  He let me do it, but at least knew enough to be embarrrased about it!!
> 
> P


This made me smile.



Zhoen said:


> Not sure.  I took my initial weight for WW yesterday, then, of course "peeked" today (like you're not supposed to... ), and will weigh in for BL tomorrow... I bet the number tomorrow will be better than the number Wednesday (I hope)... but then Monday, if that number is higher than any of the Weds/Thurs/Fri numbers, I'll get bummed, even if it's lower than I started.  Silly, I know, but it's like investing... if you buy for $1 and sell for $5, that's great, but you'll kick yourself anyway if it ever goes higher than $5 and you sold too soon or too late...


I weigh everyday, but a lot of people don't. Weighing everyday doesn't stress me out--it keeps me honest. But if it bums you out would you be better off going once a week?



Worfiedoodles said:


> QOTD Thursday, June 2
> How do you feel about stepping on the scale for the first weigh in tomorrow?
> 
> I'm disappointed because I have had a real gain since the last Challenge ended. But, a fresh start means a fresh number -- I don't have to embrace it, I can send it on it's way next week


Great attitude, Maria. 




Connie96 said:


> I had to google the Kelly Ripa thing. I didn't know anything about that. It sounds like the same thing but I'm guessing that hers actually got better.
> 
> Is Taryn MIA too? I'd love to have her back. Does anyone hear from jenanderson anymore?


I think Kelly was on crutches for a bit, too. I don't watch too much anymore, but I remember seeing her on crutches. I sent Taryn a message on facebook, but didn't hear anything. I think her grad school class is a little busy right now. And I love the idea of saving for an itunes album.



bellebookworm9 said:


> I am a little nervous. It's not so much about the number for me (I've refused to let my mom come to Drs. appts with me lately because she always makes a comment) as the fact that I feel unhealthy. But I know that I can make that number change, hopefully in a good way!
> 
> -Gretchen


 Moms and weight--it just doesn't seem to be a good topic of conversation.

*BronxNancy*--what is it with parents who refuse to parent??? Sorry the party was cruddy. I hope the September trip works out!


----------



## mikamah

Good morning and Happy first day of the summer challenge!!!  We can all be big losers, and have an active, healthy summer!!  

Well I am ready to start fresh, and finished up all the cheeze curls last night, just to get them out of the house.  Thought the scale would have been worse, but I got a good run/walk in yesterday, so I think that helped.  To answer yesterdays qotd, I am a daily weigher, and knew what to expect, and I'm .8 higher than I was 2 weeks ago.  Which makes me think what have I been doing right to essentially maintain.  Exercising.  I've been getting my exercise pretty faithfully the past 2 weeks.  What have I been doing wrong.  Eating the wrong foods.  I have had some good days, but most days I've started out good, but end up snacking on crap.  What can I do about it.  DO NOT BUY THE CRAP.  Always have healthy snacks available.  I love fresh fruit, and if it's in the house and available I'll eat it.  Had yogurt with berries for bkfst, and have the fixins to make a big fruit salad tonight for the weekend.  

So, I'm excited to start the summer challenge with all of you.  I know without the support from prior challenges, I would not be where I am.  Here's to a fabulous challenge!!  We can do this!!!

I'll be back.  Need to drive ds to school.  It's all my fault he didn't finish his homework last night and missed the bus.


----------



## KristiMc

Good morning,

I will be weighing in this morning.  I am also a daily weigher, so I pretty much know where I am.  I have been pretty even for the last two months and I need to get moving.

Took the boys to the zoo yesterday.  The weather was beautiful for a zoo trip, high 60's.  All of the animals were very active.  We would like to make it to the pool today, but the high is only going to be 75 and that is not until late afternoon and my youngest has a baseball game at 6:00 so probably no pool today.

Have a great day everyone!

Kristi


----------



## sPaRkLeSpAz

dumbo_buddy said:


> i haven't clicked on it yet but i will definitely be reading your trip report in your siggie. the title alone sounds fun!



Thanks!   It was a very interesting trip!


----------



## Rose&Mike

momofdjc said:


> I've been weighing every couple of days so I know about what to expect.  It's next week I'm not looking forward to.  We are spending the weekend at the Dells for a baseball tournament.  Unfortunately a lot of eating and drinking go on at the hotel with my son's team.


Have fun at the tournament. Pack healthy snacks. Share your meals. If you are having not so healthy stuff, get half of it off your plate--a couple of french fries are not so bad, a huge serving not so good. And most important--get back on the wagon as soon as you get back!




dumbo_buddy said:


> have a great time at the wine and dine 5k! my first big race was a disney one and it's only time i've looked fondly upon a day of running!






tigger813 said:


> I'm having a hard time not breaking down tonight. My sister called this afternoon and gave me the latest update on my mom. (For those new here, my mom was diagnosed with Multiple Myeloma about 3-4 weeks ago and has had a rough start with radiation and my sister has been taking care of her around the clock the past 10 days. She and her husband are celebrating their 25th anniversary by going on a Hawaiian cruise which she totally deserves and I would never take that away from her. )They started radiation again and are giving her double doses of morphine before the treatments. She will have 4 more treatments by next Wednesday. Then they will give her a few weeks off and start chemo the week of June 26th. I will be flying down on the morning of June 24th. I was hoping to be home by the 30th but my sister told me that I have to stay until July 4th. She gets home on the 3rd in the evening and Mom needs to be monitored while she begins the chemo. I am very upset but know that I have to do it.
> 
> I am involved in the Cars 2 Meet in MA on July 2nd and now will not be there for the event! I have been gathering items and getting donations, etc for the event. I was so looking forward to this event and now I can't go. It's nobody's fault and I have to do what I have to do for my mom. I was looking forward to meeting the Podcast team members that are coming and now I can't be there.
> 
> Fortunately I was able to get tickets on SW for $79 each way out of Manchester, NH. I know there are people that will help Brian out but I haven't been away from my husband or the kids for this long EVER!!!! The longest I've been away from the kids is 4-5 days and now I won't see them for 10 days. Brian is a great dad so I'm not worried about that I'm just going to miss them so much! My flight gets in around 10am on 4th of July morning. We always go to a big 4th of July party on the 4th so we will all be together that day though I will really just want to be alone with them.
> 
> I will have to go back to work on July 5th but will tell my boss that I will only come in for my scheduled client that day as I will need to recover from my trip and be with the kids. Hoping Brian and I can get out alone before I go.
> 
> Sorry for the bummer message but I needed to get it down in writing so hopefully I wouldn't burst into tears in front of the kids!
> 
> TTFN


 I'm sorry Tracey. Hang in there. I know you will cherish this time with your Mom.



sahbushka said:


> As for my day...I have already eaten all my points for the day and it is only 5pm, but I am going into town to see a play with my dh so at least I won't be around food.  If I get hungry later I will try veggies or fruit and some water.  Gum should help with any munchies I get.
> 
> Have a great night all.
> 
> SarahMay


this is a great attitude and a great plan!



cclovesdis said:


> Welcome to Healthy Habits!
> 
> My name is CC (like see-see) and I will be your Healthy Habits (HH) coach for the Summer 2011 BL Challenge. I big thank you to donac and jenanderson for showing me the ropes.
> 
> Here's how HH works: Each week, there will be 2 "things" to do each day. You earn 1 point for each day you do each "thing." So, if you do each "thing" for all 7 days, you earn 14 points. There will also be 2 mini-challenges each week. You earn 1 point for each mini-challenge you complete for a total of 16 possible points each week. At the end of the week, please PM me your total points. Here is an example:
> 
> 4/7 eating 2 fruits
> 3/7 drinking 6 8 oz. glasses of water
> 1/2 mini-challenges completed
> 
> I will post the top scores as well as a list of the participants each week on/about Tuesday. You have until Tuesday at 5 PM EST to send me your points. Everyone who participates (regardless of his/her total points) will be entered into the drawing for a prize. It will be something related to the week's HH. You will need to PM me your address so I can send you the prize. If you do not WISH to be entered into the prize drawing, please let me know.
> 
> Healthy Habits Week 1
> 
> For All 7 Days:
> 1. Drink 6 8 oz. glasses of water or a total of 48 oz. of water.
> 2. Write down everything you eat during the day. (You do not need to include calories, fat, points, portions, etc., simply that you had a bite of x food or drink.)
> 
> Mini-Challenge 1: Skip the soda (including diet) for the week.
> Mini-Challenge 2: Get in at least 1 45 min. workout.
> 
> Feel free to ask any questions!


CC--I am loving the mini-challenges! I have been sneaking a bit of soda here and there so this is a good one for me!



pjlla said:


> I managed to touch base with swim coach and we got all of the trail mix made and bagged and labeled (88 bags). My car is partially loaded for tomorrow with the EZ Up canopy, my tent and sleeping bags, chairs, cooler full of drinks (no ice yet).  Plus I have a big plastic tote in kitchen full of "stuff" plus two smaller coolers full of the trail mix (gotta keep it cool so the chocolate bits don't melt  ).    Everything except the trail mix, the swarovski crystal beaded bracelets, and the $$ will be going (hopefully) in the first trip tomorrow at 10 am.  I have two or three people meeting me there to help set up.
> 
> After that I will head home and pack up the remaining stuff, get myself showered and such.  At 3pm I am bringing dinner/dessert to DS's girlfriend's house (her Mom started chemo this week  ) and then picking up DD at school.  After a quick run home to drop off DD's school stuff and let her change, etc. we will head over to the Relay to be sure that everything is all set.
> 
> Relay starts at 6pm....I figure I'll be right out straight with organizing, selling, walking, etc, until at least 11 pm or so.  I plan to crash about midnight or 1am and hopefully sleep until about 5am.... but it depends on the noise level and whether I want to "miss all the fun"!
> 
> Now for the important stuff.....FOOD! While I KNOW I could technically stay on my SB/WW hybrid diet over the weekend with some planning, I have decided that tomorrow I won't worry about the carbs. I will try to stay within my points, but not worry about exactly WHAT those points are made up of.  I would like to enjoy a bit of the trail mix I made and I have another Mom who is bringing 6 dozen homemade cookies (she is a GREAT baker) and I would like to have one!
> 
> But Sunday morning I will be back watching my carbs (a la SB) and counting my Points (go WW!).
> 
> 
> Fingers crossed that everything for Relay goes smoothly. I'm not terribly concerned about it.... I just don't want any big goofs.
> 
> I'll try to pop on Saturday afternoon......................P


I hope you have a fabulous time, and I'm glad you are not going to stress too much about the food! Hmmmm cupcakes. I think I might make a g-f cake this weekend. I have been craving cake! I'll send the leftovers with Mike to work on Monday! Oops you said cookies. Ok, I might make the cake anyhow! Obviously my brain is telling me it wants some cake!



mommyof2Pirates said:


> Wow $beer.  We only get $dog night.  I think Gf beer should be a dollar too.  Thats discrimination.  Hope you had a great time.
> 
> **********************************************************
> 
> Ok I am keeping this simple.  Lets just say I am going to officially start fresh tomorrow and thats the last time I am saying it.
> 
> Weeknight tball finished up tonight just one game on saturday.  I think it will help me to get back into running and in turn that will encourage me to eat better.  Quite honest I am scared to run because I know it aint going to be pretty!!!  I am going to be so depressed because I worked so hard to get quicker and build endurance and now I havent run in a month.  Hopefully it turns out better than I expect.
> 
> On a positive we got hand me down tickets to our local minor league baseball teams game next wed. and even better I am off next week so no worrying about juggling everything to get there on time and get the kids up early the next morning.
> 
> ahhh one more day of work tomorrow and then a whole week off.  I have never been more excited.


You can do it Lindsay! Woohoo for baseball! And paying for that beer last night was painful!



bellebookworm9 said:


> I joined the SparkPeople website today and have enjoyed poking around there. I'm making big colorful goal signs to post around my house. Hoping to start the Couch to 5K, but I have shin splints just from walking around campus (constantly up and down hills) that have finally gotten better now that I'm home. I don't want to re-aggravate them or end up with a fracture or worse. Any tips or suggestions?
> 
> I was looking for two piece bathing suits online to print out pictures of as well, but I have a big bust as it is. If I were to pick any of the ones I just saw, including the ones for "bigger busts", I'd be giving everyone at the pool a peep show!


Stretch your calves, stretch your calves, stretch your calves! Ice on your shins in the evening, even if they don't hurt. Do you have access to an elliptical? I have found that it really helped me with keeping my calves loose. And you could get a stick for your calves--don't use it on your shins. Tight calves are one of the major causes of shin splints. 



trinaweena said:


> Wow so I've been on this thread for just a day and already i can see that you guys are all really nice! I'm really hoping I can find the motivation to really loose some weight!
> 
> I guess I should do a little introduction since I am new here! My name is Trina (well Katrina but i HATE going by that) and I'm 25. My whole life I've always been the "skinny girl" and have never had a problem with weight, but my parents are overweight so my mother has always told me it would catch up to me.  Well it finally has.  I've been gaining weight steadily for a few years now, going up a size every few months but never really seeing it as a problem untill now.  I'm at a point in my life where I weigh the most i ever have and honestly, i find myself disgusting.  It hurts to say this, because I've always been super proud of my self and really secure and now i just feel so lost.  I even cry in the shower because i hate the sight of myself naked, and i just feel so uncomfortable all the time.
> 
> Another issue is that i dont necessarily look overweight. I'm 5'6" at 166 pounds and in normal loose fitting close i look fine, but i can feel it. I know what i look like and im not comfortable in my clothes they dont fit right and i'm so frustrated putting on yet another favorite shirt to find it no longer fits! My biggest issues is my stomach. I look down and just burst into tears.  I've never actually hated myself before but i do right now.
> 
> Around christmas time i started trying to "diet", watch what i eat, count calories, work out more.  It's been a struggle. I lost 5 pounds but gained it back just as quick.  My big stuggles are
> 1)im hungry ALL THE TIME. I eat and then two hours later im starving again. Im working on portion control but i dont know how many portions i should be having and nothing seems to fill me up.  Plus i work and go to school crazy hours so its hard to plan meals and stuff.
> 2) because of the crazy hours its hard for me to find the movtivation to workout.  By the time I get home im just exhausted. I do have a gym membership and i love to go hiking/walking with the dogs. i'm trying to get back into running (thinking about doing couch to 5k)and i just started the 30 day shred this week but im in so much pain after just 2 days.
> 
> Basicially I need to loose weight for my mental well being but I just dont know how. I don't know what i should be doing and i dont think i have the best support system.  Im sick of hating myself and wanting to do better but just not knowing what to do different!
> 
> You all seem like a great group of people so hopefully i can find the support here that i so desperatly need.
> 
> I feel like i should also mention that I have fibro myalgia, chronic insomnia, Chron's disease, and an extremem anxiety disorder.  I would love to take classes at the gym like yoga or spinning but im terrified of not knowing what to do or being judged!
> 
> Well that's me..sorry so long!


Hi! I was you in college--without the health stuff. And then I started gaining. Don't hate yourself. I understand the frustration, but you need to love yourself enough to take care of your body. You can do it. We will be your cheerleaders. And I was terrified about taking classes too, but I have found the majority of people taking classes and the instructors to be really kind and helpful. And if they aren't--I just try a different class.



SettinSail said:


> Good morning Losers~!
> 
> I've just PM'ed my starting weight to Dona.  I'm up 1.4 after yesterday.  We had our last hike of the year yesterday with Wandren Club which was a doozy.  Started off at 18% grade and ended with lots of mud, tree roots, steep drop-offs, slick rocks and crossing back and forth over creeks, etc.  It was exhausting!  I should be down after that but after the hike, we went to a barbeque with lots of delicious food and lots of BOOZE!  Beer, wine, champagne, schnaps.   Our host opened the champagne bottle with a sword, it was so cool.  Only the 2nd time I've ever seen that.  They are the type of hosts that refill your glass constantly.  It's so hard to say no!
> 
> I have not had much time to DIS lately and I'm trying to catch up reading on this thread and the end of the Spring Challenge thread.  I'm only up to page 6so far but will eventually get caught up.  Yesterday was a German public holiday (Ascension day) and today most people take the day off to make it a long weekend (incl my DH).  We have no plans for the weekend but will mostly be around the house trying to catch up.  We might take a quick day trip to Switzerland - about 3 hours drive - but we need a 25 euro window decal to drive into there so we are debating...
> 
> Have a great day!
> 
> Shawn


Hi Shawn! That sounds like my kind of party.



cclovesdis said:


> Morning All!
> 
> I am so excited for our new challenge to begin. I am about to weigh-in. To answer yesterday's QOTD, I weighed-in at WW on Tuesday, so I have a general idea of what I weigh. I'm not happy about it, but at least I won't be stunned. My goal is to lose 20 pounds by my trip to WDW in August. I should be able to do that if I stay on plan, stop my emotional eating, and exercise as scheduled. It seems like there's always something adding to my schedule, so this looks to be my biggest challenge. No, my biggest challenge is emotional eating. I am such a stress eater. I have a few ideas for how to handle that and I'm going to get it under control! I WILL!
> 
> I must be off to get ready for work. Our intern won't be there and I lost a few hours yesterday (very long story), so it will be a busy day.
> 
> Have a great, OP day everyone!
> 
> Tracey:


You can do it CC!


----------



## Rose&Mike

mikamah said:


> What can I do about it.  DO NOT BUY THE CRAP.  Always have healthy snacks available.  I love fresh fruit, and if it's in the house and available I'll eat it.  I'll be back.  Need to drive ds to school.  It's all my fault he didn't finish his homework last night and missed the bus.


This really is the key! If it's not in the house, I don't eat it! And what a bad Mom, you are.


----------



## sPaRkLeSpAz

I just sent in my weight and my inches!  It was quite scary  !  I'm leaving for the beach Sunday, so I won't be participating as much as normal this week.  Good luck everyone!


----------



## mikamah

Rose&Mike said:


> And what a bad Mom, you are.


thanks, I try. 

Ah, I love my alone time in the morning, even if it is only 10 minutes today.  

*Pamela*- Hope the relay goes smoothly tonight, and it's not too cool.  It's looking like a nice weekend around here.  I laughed when you made ds walk to the bus stop and you carried his backpack.  Now you don't tell him about how far you had to walk to school and that it was all up hill in the driving snow and rain when you were his age, do you?  So far, michael likes to walk most days I make him.  It's really a win-win, exercise for both of us, and if he doesn't want to walk, he'll make sure he's ready for the bus.

*Bellebookworme*- I second the Lands End bathing suits.  They have lots of support, and definitely fit the larger busted set.  THey are expensive, but worth every bit.  Sears usually has a good selection to try on, and get a feel for size if they don't have the suit you want.  

*Tracey* -Nice work going down between the challenges with all you have going on.  Hang in there.

*CC*-THanks for the Healthy Habits challenge.  I am determined to get all 16 points, and get this challenge off to a good start.  We can stay focused and see some decent losses before august vacation.  

*Bronxnancy*- You are rocking the exercise.  That pic was beautiful of the beach too.  I knew you had a zoo in the bronx, but not a beach.  I think we drove along a river on our way through to the zoo when we were there a couple years ago.  Before I knew you, or we could have met at the zoo. 

*Lindsay*- Almost on vacation!!  yay!!  I love minor league baseball.  It's so much fun, and so affordable.  This is the first year, michael truly enjoyed the game more than the food, so I hope to get to a few more.  Here's to starting fresh!!  We can do it!!

*Rose*- Thanks so much for organizing this challenge.  We are off to a great start.  

Have a fabulous friday, friends.


----------



## Rose&Mike

Ok, caught up!

Good morning, and welcome to the first official day of the challenge.

*Today (or sometime this weekend) please pm your weight to donac. 
Example:
subject line: 6/3 139.8*

If you are doing WIN (and I encourage everyone to do this) you will pm Connie96. There is a link on the first page of the thread to the WIN info. 

Be sure to check out the Healthy Habit challenge for the week!

And now, the question you have been waiting for.

*QOTD Friday, June 3rd
Introduce yourself! Why are you here?*

*******
I am absolutely THRILLED to say that I am in my maintain range! Barely! I was having trouble after getting back from our trip, and I'm still not doing great, but at least moving in the right direction. My shorts are feeling a little snug in the waist and I am not enjoying it!

*QOTD*--I am Rose, 43, mom to an almost 20 yo and married to my college sweetheart (Mike). I have struggled with my weight since my 20s when I went on the pill--I put on like 30 pounds in a couple of months. I stopped taking it, but only 20 came off. I have slowly been going up since then. And I have always thought I was fat--even when I wasn't (mother issues). I work 3 days a week for a non-profit in the marketing/development group.

Anyhow, I have gained and lost over the last 20 years, but something clicked when I joined the challenge last January. I have lost 50 pounds since Jan 10 and have been maintaining since September. 

In the past when I got serious about losing I would always start feeling really cruddy--really tired, stomach issues (which I have always had, but they got worse when dieting). The better I ate the worse I would feel. It was strange. Well, last year I started seriously running and working out and it got pretty bad. I was nauseous after workouts, my hair was falling out, I just about stopped getting periods, I had an extremely irregular heartbeat (which actually sent me to the cardiologist) etc. In February after going to see my doctor, I went gluten free. And it has been the best thing for my health! I probably have celiac-disease, but I will never have a definitive diagnosis because I would have to go back on gluten in order to have the tests done. 

So now I am a gluten-free, mostly vegetarian. (I have been cheating a bit on the vegetarian lately, but do not ever cheat on the gluten.) The couple times I had gluten I felt HORRID! So not worth it! My hair is growing back, I am getting regular periods again, my irregular heartbeat appears to be gone, and my stomach feels so much better! (Well not so much today, but I shared a hotdog with Mike last night--no bun--not a great choice, but it tasted sooooo good!)

Anyhow, I am thrilled to be here! I am so very proud of myself for sticking it out through all this. I have been dealing with an injury and being g-f this spring and it has been challenging! 

But I have learned something that I hope you all can learn as well--
I CAN DO IT!!! I am worth it. It's a pretty good feeling!


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

*Organizational post*
6/3 - 6/9
AM: make the bed
PM: wash all dishes and clean sink

Will post more later, I'm at school on my phone


----------



## Rose&Mike

*Ok--last post for a while. I have to get going and be productive today!

I have updated the participant list and the coaching list. 

If your name is missing please send me a pm. I apologize if I missed anyone.

If there is a mistake on the coaching rotation, please let me know that as well.

And if you are having a birthday during the challenge and would like to let us know, please pm me that as well.

Have a fabulous day!*


----------



## runner_princess

Rose&Mike said:


> Ok, caught up!
> 
> 
> *QOTD Friday, June 3rd
> Introduce yourself! Why are you here?*




I have always been the "fat girl" and weighed over 200 pounds (I'm 5'4") even in high school. In the fall of 2009, I starting run walking and making subtle diet changes, and have lost 25ish pounds since then. I've completed 4 half marathons, 1 10k, and more than 30 5k races. I'm training for my first full marathon in Chicago this fall.

However, I'm still a good 20 pounds heavy than I would like to be, soley due to poor eating choices. I would like to toe the start line for the marathon at 160 pounds - the same thing I weighed in 7th grade. I just need some support to get there. I also blog about my weigh loss and running, which helps. Nice to meet you all!


----------



## glss1/2fll

25 minutes is a long time to run! But I did it. plod plod plod


----------



## aamomma

Hello, everyone.  My name is Linda.  I am 44 years old.  I have two teen-age DDs, and a DH.  I have lost 27 lbs. since January (with the help of the BL spring challenge) and I am hoping to lose 8 more to get to my goal. I am obsessive about counting calories, but not so good with exercise.  To improve that, I bought a Leslie Sansone DVD and have been very good at doing it about 6 days a week - I do seem to be enjoying it.  Good luck to everyone, and nice to meet you all.


----------



## brookmey

Hi everyone!

My name is Brook, I am 37, soon to be 38 in a few weeks, and I'm a SAHM.  I used to teach high school social studies and I also coached 9th grade girls basketball.  LOVED coaching and teaching, but not dealing with parents, so the decision to quit working and stay home wasn't too hard.  DH and I have been married for almost 9 years and we have 2 kids, DD who is 7, and DS will be 5 in September.  DD finished 1st grade yesterday, so today's the first day of summer vacation.  I am a huge Michigan football fan and we are season ticket holders.  It's hard being here in TX and not getting to any games!

We moved to TX from MI 3 years ago and it's been a tough adjustment for me.  I miss my friends terribly, but I have made some nice ones here.  When we first moved we were going to give it 5 years and then re-evaluate our decision, but it now looks like we're going to be here for good or at least for a long time.  MI's economy is still in the tank and jobs are still very scarce, at least in DH's line of work, and it doesn't look like moving back in 2 years will be realistic.  Besides, our kids love it here and DD would be devastated to leave her school and friends.  

Through high school and college I never really had a weight problem because I was an athlete.  I do like to eat and I have a sweet tooth, but I never really had to worry about what I ate because I was so active.  I played basketball, volleyball and ran track in high school and then in college I played intramural sports.  I really started to put the weight on when I graduated from college and moved out on my own.  I was so busy I would eat on the fly and I didn't exercise much.  The weight kept creeping up.  I joined WW twice before and lost quite a bit, but then I would get pregnant or just get lazy and the weight would come back.  I plan on this go around with WW to be my last!

I do exercise regularly, I run 3 days a week and in the off days I either do pilates, yoga, BodyFlow or BodyPump.  I also do water aerobics.  I have to do a lot of different activities otherwise I'll get bored and stop altogether.  My alone time has turned into my workout time.  My kids go to the Child Watch at the Y, then I take a class or 2 and when I'm done we spend time at the pool.  Now that school is out and the kids are already fighting, we're probably going live at the pool!

BTW, kolaches are a breakfast food that has a meat, usually sausage or ham, baked inside of a small crescent roll type bread.  They're not that big, so it's easy to eat a lot of them and not realize it.  I love the ham and cheese kolaches!

Thanks again for organizing all this, I'm looking forward to the summer!


----------



## Connie96

Rose&Mike said:


> If you are doing WIN (and I encourage everyone to do this) you will pm Connie96. There is a link on the first page of the thread to the WIN info.



I've got three already this morning and I'm looking forward to hearing from *LOTS* more of you over the next couple days or so.



Rose&Mike said:


> Be sure to check out the Healthy Habit challenge for the week!


I'm anxious for the end of the day to get here so I can start giving myself points! 


Rose&Mike said:


> *QOTD Friday, June 3rd
> Introduce yourself! Why are you here?*


Asked...


Connie96 said:


> I'm Connie. I'm 37 years old, married for 14 years to Gary  and mom to 4-year-old Erin . I work full time as database administrator  for an insurance company. As far as my weight challenges, I don't think I've ever crossed the line into obese, but I tend to hang around in overweight most of the time. I did manage to lose 25 pounds a couple years ago, which felt fabulous , but I got off track and couldn't get back in that groove. I did well here last summer but burned out pretty bad and have been backsliding terribly ever since the end of last August. I don't plan to set a particular weight goal for this challenge, but my ultimate long-term goal is to lose about 20-25 pounds.
> 
> Oh, also, I did lots of running last year and wound up with a stress fracture in my hip. And, yes, six months later, still NOT healed. It doesn't hurt anymore, but I still have discomfort after I've been on my feet too long. So, I'm about to spend the next 6 weeks on crutches to take the weight off of it and, hopefully, it'll finally heal and I'll be able to run again. And even if I can't run, we have every intention of taking Erin to WDW for her first time this Fall and I do NOT want to do that in a wheelchair! (How would we look with Gary pushing the wheelchair and me pushing the stroller??!  Like our own sad little train. )
> 
> So, this is me and that's where I am. I'm excited to be back with y'all. "For real" this time.


...and answered. 


Rose&Mike said:


> And if you are having a birthday during the challenge and would like to let us know, please pm me that as well.


My birthday is August 30. Technically after the end of the challenge, but we'll still be here for final results and such... 


***********
To those of you I haven't replied to yet, I just wanted to say HELLO! My old friends and all the new folks that I haven't "met" yet, I'm glad you're all here and I am really proud to be here with you. I know we are ALL worthy of the success we desire and I know we can help each other along as we work toward our goals and beyond.

Happy Friday, y'all!


----------



## momofdjc

Rose&Mike;41343998
[COLOR="Blue" said:
			
		

> *QOTD Friday, June 3rd
> Introduce yourself! Why are you here?*[/COLOR]



I'm Reenie.  I'm a 41 year old mother of 3 and work full-time. I have been married to my high school sweetheart for almost 17 years. 

DS1 is almost 15 high school freshman (for 3 more days).  He was on the high school freshman baseball team and is now playing travel baseball.

DD is 12 and will be starting middle school in the fall.  She is the only one in the family that doesn't like baseball.  She has decided to try cheerleading later this summer.

DS2 is 7 and starting 2nd grade in the fall.  He is also in baseball but his season ends in a few weeks.  He is going to be attending a class this summer to help with his reading.  He struggles with reading right now - mostly because he only hears from one ear.  

I joined to hopefully have some accountability to keep me on track to hopefully lose some of the weight I've gained the past few years.


----------



## Zhoen

cclovesdis said:


> Mini-Challenge 1: Skip the soda (including diet) for the week.
> 
> Feel free to ask any questions!




AAck.  Kryptonite on the first day!  (Soda is about all I drink (diet, caffeine free, but still, soda)  Ok, I'll try. If I don't weigh in next week, you'll know I died!


----------



## Zhoen

[COLOR="Blue" said:
			
		

> *QOTD Friday, June 3rd
> Introduce yourself! Why are you here?*[/COLOR]
> 
> Because everything can be fun if you come at it with the right attitude and have people to share it with.  If it's time to lose the weight and do the healthy thing anyway, why not make it a game?


----------



## Meetmeinmontauk

lisah0711 said:


> QOTD Friday, June 3rd
> Introduce yourself! Why are you here?



Hi everyone! My name is Mandy & I'm here because I need to get back into a healthy life style. I was always active & in good shape until I started college. Since college began, I've put on about 40 pounds in 4 years. I did manage to lose half of that, but I gained it all back by not continuing to eat healthy & workout. I'm hoping that with a big support system I will be able to stick to it more easily.


----------



## KristiMc

QOTD: My name is Kristi and I am 40 years old.  My husband Steve and I have two wonderful boys Matt is 10 and Shawn is 7.  We live in Twinsburg, OH which is a suburb of Cleveland.  I am a SAHM and have been the PTO treasurer for the last two years at my younger boys school.  I am giving that up this year and hope to do some subbing in the schools.

This will be my 3rd BL challenge.  I started on WW last August and have lost 51 lbs.  The last few months I have been pretty steady and I am doing the challenge again to help get me get the remaining 30 lbs. off.


----------



## pjlla

trinaweena said:


> Wow so I've been on this thread for just a day and already i can see that you guys are all really nice! I'm really hoping I can find the motivation to really loose some weight!
> 
> I guess I should do a little introduction since I am new here! My name is Trina (well Katrina but i HATE going by that) and I'm 25. My whole life I've always been the "skinny girl" and have never had a problem with weight, but my parents are overweight so my mother has always told me it would catch up to me.  Well it finally has.  I've been gaining weight steadily for a few years now, going up a size every few months but never really seeing it as a problem untill now.  I'm at a point in my life where I weigh the most i ever have and honestly, i find myself disgusting.  It hurts to say this, because I've always been super proud of my self and really secure and now i just feel so lost.  I even cry in the shower because i hate the sight of myself naked, and i just feel so uncomfortable all the time.
> 
> Another issue is that i dont necessarily look overweight. I'm 5'6" at 166 pounds and in normal loose fitting close i look fine, but i can feel it. I know what i look like and im not comfortable in my clothes they dont fit right and i'm so frustrated putting on yet another favorite shirt to find it no longer fits! My biggest issues is my stomach. I look down and just burst into tears.  I've never actually hated myself before but i do right now.
> 
> Around christmas time i started trying to "diet", watch what i eat, count calories, work out more.  It's been a struggle. I lost 5 pounds but gained it back just as quick.  My big stuggles are
> 1)im hungry ALL THE TIME. I eat and then two hours later im starving again. Im working on portion control but i dont know how many portions i should be having and nothing seems to fill me up.  Plus i work and go to school crazy hours so its hard to plan meals and stuff.
> 2) because of the crazy hours its hard for me to find the movtivation to workout.  By the time I get home im just exhausted. I do have a gym membership and i love to go hiking/walking with the dogs. i'm trying to get back into running (thinking about doing couch to 5k)and i just started the 30 day shred this week but im in so much pain after just 2 days.
> 
> Basicially I need to loose weight for my mental well being but I just dont know how. I don't know what i should be doing and i dont think i have the best support system.  Im sick of hating myself and wanting to do better but just not knowing what to do different!
> 
> You all seem like a great group of people so hopefully i can find the support here that i so desperatly need.
> 
> I feel like i should also mention that I have fibro myalgia, chronic insomnia, Chron's disease, and an extremem anxiety disorder.  I would love to take classes at the gym like yoga or spinning but im terrified of not knowing what to do or being judged!
> 
> Well that's me..sorry so long!



You definitely need to do some research into healthier eating to lose weight.  You need to be journaling your foods and counting SOMETHING... Points (like Weight Watchers), calories, or carbs (a la South Beach). The simplest and cheapest is probably just straight calorie counting.  Get yourself a calorie book (Calorie King is pretty good), do some research online to find out how many calories a day you should be eating (try sparkpeople.com) and start weighing/measuring your portions and tracking your food.  

And you know what.... you may still be hungry sometimes.  Sure, all of the commercial diet plans (WW, SB, JC, NS) will tell you that you NEVER need to be hungry, but I find that to be a bit of BS.  I've been doing WW for over 3 years now (with a bit of SB thrown in recently) and I am just HUNGRY sometimes and nothing much I can do about it (other than have another handful of baby carrots and try to distract myself until meal time!) Hunger is NOT an emergency! That said, DO NOT skip meals!!  You should be eating three meals and at least 2 snacks a day.

Exercise needs to be SCHEDULED if you are that busy.  Maybe you will have to do it first thing in the day in order to make sure it gets done.

With all of your health concerns, it wouldn't be a bad idea to check with your PCP before you get too far into this. 

We've ALL been where you are now.  Stick with us here and you will get through this and I PROMISE it won't seem quite so overwhelming 30 days from now.  



SettinSail said:


> Good morning Losers~!
> 
> I've just PM'ed my starting weight to Dona.  I'm up 1.4 after yesterday.  We had our last hike of the year yesterday with Wandren Club which was a doozy.  Started off at 18% grade and ended with lots of mud, tree roots, steep drop-offs, slick rocks and crossing back and forth over creeks, etc.  It was exhausting!  I should be down after that but after the hike, we went to a barbeque with lots of delicious food and lots of BOOZE!  Beer, wine, champagne, schnaps.   Our host opened the champagne bottle with a sword, it was so cool.  Only the 2nd time I've ever seen that.  They are the type of hosts that refill your glass constantly.  It's so hard to say no!
> 
> I have not had much time to DIS lately and I'm trying to catch up reading on this thread and the end of the Spring Challenge thread.  I'm only up to page 6so far but will eventually get caught up.  Yesterday was a German public holiday (Ascension day) and today most people take the day off to make it a long weekend (incl my DH).  We have no plans for the weekend but will mostly be around the house trying to catch up.  We might take a quick day trip to Switzerland - about 3 hours drive - but we need a 25 euro window decal to drive into there so we are debating...
> 
> Have a great day!
> 
> Shawn



Spend the $$ and go see Switzerland!  How many other opportunities are you going to have to see Switzerland for that price?  Heck, your SUITCASE can't even fly to Switzerland from U.S. for that price!!  

Enjoy the last of your time in Europe.



Rose&Mike said:


> I hope you have a fabulous time, and I'm glad you are not going to stress too much about the food! Hmmmm cupcakes. I think I might make a g-f cake this weekend. I have been craving cake! I'll send the leftovers with Mike to work on Monday! Oops you said cookies. Ok, I might make the cake anyhow! Obviously my brain is telling me it wants some cake!
> 
> Not a cake person, so I wish she was making cupcakes instead of cookies... I'd have NO problem resisting cupcakes. Actually,I think that the trail mix will be the biggest temptation.





Rose&Mike said:


> Ok, caught up!
> 
> Good morning, and welcome to the first official day of the challenge.
> 
> *Today (or sometime this weekend) please pm your weight to donac.
> Example:
> subject line: 6/3 139.8*
> 
> If you are doing WIN (and I encourage everyone to do this) you will pm Connie96. There is a link on the first page of the thread to the WIN info.
> 
> Be sure to check out the Healthy Habit challenge for the week!
> 
> And now, the question you have been waiting for.
> 
> *QOTD Friday, June 3rd
> Introduce yourself! Why are you here?*


*

No time to get into this now....sorry.  I'll try to reply tomorrow!  But I will say.... I'm here because this is where all of my best friends live!!





BernardandMissBianca said:



Organizational post
6/3 - 6/9
AM: make the bed
PM: wash all dishes and clean sink

Will post more later, I'm at school on my phone
		
Click to expand...


Okay... dishes are done and sink is clean already (I try to never leave the house with dishes in the sink). I'm leaving here today about 3pm and not returning tonight, so that will be it for that.  

Bed was still occupied when I left this morning....will hit it before I dash out again!  Thanks SO MUCH for taking the time to do this for us!!

************
Okay.... tent and EZ Up canopy are in place at the Relay field...but I am praying they don't blow away before tonight! The wind is CRAZY!  Thanks GOODNESS I had three other folks there with me or the tent would be in Vermont by now!  We literally were holding it down like a runaway kite as we tried to set it up!!  

I've gotta get a few last minute important things done in the next hour, so I'm gonna fly outta here!  TTYL...................P*


----------



## mackeysmom

QOTD:   I am Laura, 41 years old.  Since I was a kid, I was always chubby.  By high school, I was close to 200 lbs.  Joined Weight Watchers for the first time as a senior in HS and lost 30 pounds to fit into my size 13/14 prom dress. 

I maintained it over the summer, but once college started I gained the Freshman 15, the Sophomore 15, the Junior 15 and the Senior 15.  Stayed that way all throughout my 20s.   I would periodically re-join WW, lose 20 pounds and then quit.  I always hovered around 240 or so. 

I had a job in my 30s which required me to travel 5 days a week.  Stayed in a hotel with an expense account for breakfast, lunch and dinner  for two years.   I was close to 280 by the time that assignment was over.  Once again WW brought me down to around 240. 

About 4 years ago, I decided enough was enough.  I was a few years away from 40 and wanted to get on track before I hit the big 40.  I rejoined WW and got myself down to 203  it was lowest Id been since I started college 20 years ago.  But  life got in the way.  My mother got sick and passed away suddenly.  I was left in charge of the estate, dealing with her house, etc.  And the weight crept back on. 

So here we are  today  back on WW  down 21 pounds  weighing in at 207.  This time I am determined to make it a lifetime commitment.  As I am growing out of clothes, I am donating them.  No more keeping them just in case.  Ive started moving around a lot more, too  (something Ive never done on previous WW endeavors) and have been walking 3 miles, 5 days a week.  I participated in the WW 5K Walk a few weeks ago, and would like to be able to run it next year.  I also just started doing a Biggest Loser Boot Camp DVD a few times a week. 

Im trying very hard not to focus on the number, but to focus on the positive changes I am making.  However, I have not seen the lower side of 200 since 1987  and it is within my reach right now. I am single and responsible only for myself.  It SHOULD be easy to shop for the healthy groceries and cook the healthy meals everyday  but SHOULD and actually DO are two separate things and I am trying very hard to work on that. 

Thats my story  and Im sticking to it. 

- Laura


----------



## tigger813

Hi all,

Time for my formal introduction. My name is Tracey and I am 40 years old!  This is my 5th challenge, I think LOL. I am a former 5th grade teacher and now a massage therapist, Mom, wife, church and school volunteer! 

December 2008 was my life changing moment. We got a Wii for Christmas that year so I started working out like crazy and using my elliptical I had lost about 30 lbs when I joined the WISH boards. Since then I have lost 20 more lbs. The last 10 pounds are the hardest and I keep on reaching out to my goal and then gain a few back. 

My husband (doconeill) is a computer geek and we have two beautiful energetic daughters. We bought DVC 3 years ago and our next trip is scheduled for PCC 3.0 next June. I CAN'T WAIT! We just need to save the money!

Welcome to all the new folks here! You will got to know all of us quickly and we will all be like old friends! Somedays you may hear TMI but we all have fun here!

TTFN


----------



## JacksLilWench

Rose&Mike said:


> *QOTD Friday, June 3rd
> Introduce yourself! Why are you here?*



HELLO!!  My name is Kaiti, and I'm 25 years old.  I am in the process of trying to become a pre-nursing student, and it's proving to be a little more frustrating than I thought!

I have always been a bigger girl, but it really started to hit a few years ago, when I was about 21.  I was as big as I had ever been, and following in my mother's familys' footsteps.  That was the last thing I wanted to do- so many people in my extended family died because of diet.  No one ever passed away from cancer or old age- everyone dropped dead from heart disease, heart attacks, stroke, diabetes, etc.  It was really like staring down the barrel of a gun and I knew it had to stop right then and there.  I joined Curves on a summer membership and lost about 10 lbs.  I didn't go as regularly as I should have because I didn't take it seriously.  Then my sister started gaining weight and gaining and gaining, and all I could think is "That's NOT gonna be me." So I rejoined and started working out three times a week, I went through the nutritional class there, and started losing even more.  At my lowest weight, I was 185, down from 215.  I had to quit for financial reasons, and then because of that I gained a lot of the weight back.  Then about a month ago, I said "Enough."  I refuse to buy another Size 14 pair of jeans or shorts or Size Large shirts.  I started working out with 2 DVD's I've used to collect dust over the last 4 years, started walking with a friend 3 times a week, and joined Dr. Oz's Move It And Lose It plan (it's awesome!) Since I started, I have lost a couple pounds, and am so excited to lose even more!  And you ladies are just the group to lose with


----------



## Worfiedoodles

Rose&Mike said:


> *QOTD Friday, June 3rd
> Introduce yourself! Why are you here?*



Hello! 

I am Maria and I am 42 (for a few more days!). I work full-time as a grants professional for a large homeless services agency. I have one ds13, and I've been married to my awesome (and ridiculously skinny ) dh for 18 years. I've stopped counting what number Challenge I'm on, let's just say enough I should get this already 

I am a runner, I have completed 5 Half marathons (4 WDW Halfs and 1 Princess) with another one scheduled in August (Providence Rock 'n Roll!). I have a hard time balancing my nutrition for running and losing weight, but I get better all the time. 

I have two degrees in history so I'm full of obscure trivia -- and having a ds13 means I'm also full of Star Wars factoids and I've heard way too many of Lady Gaga's lyrics.... Why does every song my ds wants to download feature Pitbull? And just who is "Mr. Worldwide"? 

I'm here because I enjoy the Challenges, and heck, all my DIS buddies are pretty much on this thread  

Maria


----------



## satorifound

My name is Sacha.  I am a mom to four kiddos.  I am 40 years old and finding this harder all the time.  LOL

I'm here because I keep growing out of my pants.  It really stinks.  I got a job 3 years ago and had just finished losing 60 pounds.  Well my job is rotating shift (night/day) 12 hour days.  I just stopped going to the gym for lack of time and gained 40 of those pounds back by not caring what I ate anymore and doing NO exercise.  I was really liking myself when I was thinner and I am starting to feel a little crappy about myself for allowing the weight gain.    So last month I said enough and started watching what I eat again.  I am a pretty obsessive calorie counter but don't find time for the gym.    I am going to try harder...


----------



## Rose&Mike

sPaRkLeSpAz said:


> I just sent in my weight and my inches!  It was quite scary  !  I'm leaving for the beach Sunday, so I won't be participating as much as normal this week.  Good luck everyone!


Have fun at the beach!



BernardandMissBianca said:


> *Organizational post*
> 6/3 - 6/9
> AM: make the bed
> PM: wash all dishes and clean sink
> 
> Will post more later, I'm at school on my phone


Thanks so much for doing this Buffy! I made my bed and there will be no dishes in the sink tonight!



runner_princess said:


> I have always been the "fat girl" and weighed over 200 pounds (I'm 5'4") even in high school. In the fall of 2009, I starting run walking and making subtle diet changes, and have lost 25ish pounds since then. I've completed 4 half marathons, 1 10k, and more than 30 5k races. I'm training for my first full marathon in Chicago this fall.
> 
> However, I'm still a good 20 pounds heavy than I would like to be, soley due to poor eating choices. I would like to toe the start line for the marathon at 160 pounds - the same thing I weighed in 7th grade. I just need some support to get there. I also blog about my weigh loss and running, which helps. Nice to meet you all!


Wow, a full marathon! I can't wait to hear about it! In the back of my head I would love to do a full, but I have only been off gluten for a short period of time and feel like I need to take it a little easy on my body for a bit. So, I guess for now I will just stick with 13 miles.



glss1/2fll said:


> 25 minutes is a long time to run! But I did it. plod plod plod


Good for you! Someday that will seem like a short workout!



aamomma said:


> Hello, everyone.  My name is Linda.  I am 44 years old.  I have two teen-age DDs, and a DH.  I have lost 27 lbs. since January (with the help of the BL spring challenge) and I am hoping to lose 8 more to get to my goal. I am obsessive about counting calories, but not so good with exercise.  To improve that, I bought a Leslie Sansone DVD and have been very good at doing it about 6 days a week - I do seem to be enjoying it.  Good luck to everyone, and nice to meet you all.


Those WATP videos go by quick don't they! I'm going to do one this afternoon, since I skipped the gym this morning.



brookmey said:


> We moved to TX from MI 3 years ago and it's been a tough adjustment for me.  I miss my friends terribly, but I have made some nice ones here.  When we first moved we were going to give it 5 years and then re-evaluate our decision, but it now looks like we're going to be here for good or at least for a long time.  MI's economy is still in the tank and jobs are still very scarce, at least in DH's line of work, and it doesn't look like moving back in 2 years will be realistic.  Besides, our kids love it here and DD would be devastated to leave her school and friends.


I totally get what you are saying! We stayed here so DS would grow up in the same place--and it was a good thing for him since we don't have much extended family. 



Connie96 said:


> I've got three already this morning and I'm looking forward to hearing from *LOTS* more of you over the next couple days or so.


I need to bite the bullet and do my measurements. I have a feeling I am up. Glad to here folks are pm'ing you!



Zhoen said:


> AAck.  Kryptonite on the first day!  (Soda is about all I drink (diet, caffeine free, but still, soda)  Ok, I'll try. If I don't weigh in next week, you'll know I died!


 This made me smile.

Ok, here's my little soda spiel for all you new folks. Feel free to ignore me.

I strongly encourage anyone who has hit a plateau to give up artificial sweeteners. I know some people (like my teeny, tiny neighbor) can consume lots and have no side effects. I credit giving up aspartame as one of the keys to my success this time. I CRAVED carbs with my diet soda. It was a physical craving--it was awful. I still like my carbs, and I still have those not so great days, but it's different. I have not had a diet soda since ~Dec 30 2009. I do occasionally drink a 1/2 a can of regular soda or unsweet tea. But I am mostly off caffeine as well.  Anyhow, just some food for thought.



pjlla said:


> ************
> Okay.... tent and EZ Up canopy are in place at the Relay field...but I am praying they don't blow away before tonight! The wind is CRAZY!  Thanks GOODNESS I had three other folks there with me or the tent would be in Vermont by now!  We literally were holding it down like a runaway kite as we tried to set it up!!
> 
> I've gotta get a few last minute important things done in the next hour, so I'm gonna fly outta here!  TTYL...................P


Have fun P! And I think we definitely need some pictures of the prom dress at 1am!



mackeysmom said:


> About 4 years ago, I decided enough was enough.  I was a few years away from 40 and wanted to get on track before I hit the big 40.  I rejoined WW and got myself down to 203 – it was lowest I’d been since I started college 20 years ago.  But – life got in the way.  My mother got sick and passed away suddenly.  I was left in charge of the estate, dealing with her house, etc.  And the weight crept back on.
> 
> So here we are  today – back on WW – down 21 pounds – weighing in at 207.  This time I am determined to make it a lifetime commitment.  As I am growing out of clothes, I am donating them.  No more “keeping them just in case”.  I’ve started moving around a lot more, too  (something I’ve never done on previous WW endeavors) and have been walking 3 miles, 5 days a week.  I participated in the WW 5K Walk a few weeks ago, and would like to be able to run it next year.  I also just started doing a Biggest Loser Boot Camp DVD a few times a week.
> 
> I’m trying very hard not to focus on the “number”, but to focus on the positive changes I am making.  However, I have not seen the lower side of 200 since 1987 – and it is within my reach right now. I am single and responsible only for myself.  It SHOULD be easy to shop for the healthy groceries and cook the healthy meals everyday – but SHOULD and actually DO are two separate things and I am trying very hard to work on that.
> 
> That’s my story – and I’m sticking to it.
> 
> - Laura


I think you have a great attitude, Laura! Hopefully we will be having a one-derland party for you soon. I was kind of the same way--when my only child went to college I really had NO excuses! None. And I didn't want to go through life feeling like I'd failed myself. You can do it!



Worfiedoodles said:


> Hello!
> 
> I am Maria and I am 42 (for a few more days!). I work full-time as a grants professional for a large homeless services agency. I have one ds13, and I've been married to my awesome (and ridiculously skinny ) dh for 18 years. I've stopped counting what number Challenge I'm on, let's just say enough I should get this already
> 
> I am a runner, I have completed 5 Half marathons (4 WDW Halfs and 1 Princess) with another one scheduled in August (Providence Rock 'n Roll!). I have a hard time balancing my nutrition for running and losing weight, but I get better all the time.
> 
> I have two degrees in history so I'm full of obscure trivia -- and having a ds13 means I'm also full of Star Wars factoids and I've heard way too many of Lady Gaga's lyrics.... Why does every song my ds wants to download feature Pitbull? And just who is "Mr. Worldwide"?
> 
> I'm here because I enjoy the Challenges, and heck, all my DIS buddies are pretty much on this thread
> 
> Maria


Hi Maria! I hear you on the skinny husband!



satorifound said:


> My name is Sacha.  I am a mom to four kiddos.  I am 40 years old and finding this harder all the time.  LOL
> 
> I'm here because I keep growing out of my pants.  It really stinks.  I got a job 3 years ago and had just finished losing 60 pounds.  Well my job is rotating shift (night/day) 12 hour days.  I just stopped going to the gym for lack of time and gained 40 of those pounds back by not caring what I ate anymore and doing NO exercise.  I was really liking myself when I was thinner and I am starting to feel a little crappy about myself for allowing the weight gain.    So last month I said enough and started watching what I eat again.  I am a pretty obsessive calorie counter but don't find time for the gym.    I am going to try harder...


Hi Sacha! So do you have off days? Maybe just schedule some easy/doable exercise during the off days--walk in the neighborhood or a 30 minute dvd first thing in the morning. Sometimes I think the hardest thing about exercise is scheduling it and getting started. 

I hope everyone is having a great Friday!


----------



## RemembertheMagic98

Phew! Finally caught up on the thread!!! Just a few shout out to start:

*Pamela* - wishing you all the best tonight at the walk and hope you sell TONS of trail mix!! I would hate for you to be tempted by the leftover 

*Bellebookworm* - I wear DDD cups and I have 3 Lands End suits that push me in in the right places, hold me up in the other places, and overall hold the girls in place...now if they only made a suit to contain my thighs...

*Tracey* - you and your family are always in my thoughts and prayers...sending you lots of love and 

*CC* - thanks for being the HH Princess!! I conquered the no soda piece but still working on the water!

*BronxNancy* - I am jealous of your beach!!  I hope that herbalife will be a good choice for you!

*Rose* - Thanks for be such an inspiration for me! G-F is tough but I am trying!!  I love the new pic in your signature btw 

*Kathy* - I love the positive attitude! I think it's contagious!

*Trina* - I always try to eat little meals throughout the day but it does take planning.  I wish I was a planned eater instead of just grabbing what ever is around.  I'm beginning to plan ahead and the pounds are coming off!

*Shawn* - Get thee to Switzerland! I hope you are not near the e.coli outbreak!

*Hugs and kisses to all*  - Dona, Cam, Lindsay, Deb, Kristina, Sue, Dave, Linda, Lisa, Lisa, all the Nancies, Buffy, Maria, and all the new friends I have yet to hear about 

********
Bittersweet today my lovelies!  The seniors here said their final goodbyes (they graduate on Sunday) with something called Step Sing.  Each grade sings a parting song to the senior class with made up lyrics to popular songs.  They each do a fast song and then a slow song.  We (as faculty) do 2 songs as well and I have to say that we were very good!  The most touching moments are during the slow songs.  As each class sings, the girls in the class who have a sister in the senior class goes up and gives their sister a bouquet of flowers.  It was so sweet...yes, I was all misty 

The day has just flown by since Step Sing so I am outta here in an hour.  I'm doing some digi scrapbooking tonight with my peeps and then a relaxing weekend by the pool 

Food/exercise has been odd this week.  I am off the cleanse and have just been eating sensibly minus the gluten.  I will try to stay off gluten for about 2 weeks and see how it goes.  I'm still off caffeine and will be cutting back on sugar too.  I went to my trainer this week but I have been a bit stagnant otherwise   I wanted to go last night for a run but my hair really needed a cut and color before graduation and my trip to the shore.  I'm hoping for a run tonight but definitely tomorrow.  Just keep swimming!!!

I'll introduce myself in a separate post...
Make great choices!!


----------



## RemembertheMagic98

*QOTD*

Hi!  My name is Karen and I am 37 years old.  I live in New Jersey (about 30 miles from NYC) and work as a college counselor in an independent high school that happens to be all girls...talk about DRAMA everyday!  I'm still looking for Prince Charming but will settle for one of the seven dwarves at this point.  I will talk about Brian in my posts - he is my roommate and best friend but not boyfriend/husband/friend with benefits - I love him dearly but can be difficult.  I will also talk about Brady - my 4 year old nephew who is the light of my life - and my sister who is due in October with "nugget" (we'll know on June 10th if it is a girl nugget or boy nugget!)

I love to read (I'm in 3 book clubs), scrapbooking, the beach, decorating my house and traveling (although when I changed jobs last year I took a major pay cut and will be doing zero travel for a while )

I am here because I have been heavy for most of my life.  I am ready to take control of my weight.  I broke my leg and ankle in June of 2009 and had surgery on July 2nd 2009 (I have one long rod 24 pins and a plate over my ankle). I was in PT for over a year and just went back for a month this past spring for more therapy.  I want to run. But the pain is still there from the surgery.  I have been working with a trainer for over a year (only once per week) to get my balance back and my strength.  This April I turned a corner and have done 2 5Ks (next one June 11th!). My goal is the Princess Half marathon in 2013.  Recently  my doctor suggested that I may have a gluten intolerance so I am trying to keep gluten out of my diet to see how I feel.  I also eliminated caffeine and cut out the Splenda.  I'll be updating you all with my progress 

That's me in a nutshell! Oh, and if you know of a single Prince Charming (or one of the seven dwarves!) looking for a Princess, I am willing to meet him (cyber or otherwise!)....just remember, he MUST love Disney!


----------



## Zhoen

[QUOTE  This April I turned a corner and have done 2 5Ks (next one June 11th!). [/QUOTE]

You're running again?  That is so awesome!!!  I broke my leg/ankle January 27th of this year, and I love to go Volksmarching on the weekends, but even the 3m/5k walks are still troubling me at this point.  Ferris Bueller, you're my hero!


----------



## rhonda_2003

Hi, everyone.  My name is Rhonda.  I am 32 years old and I have 3 children (1 in heaven, 2 on earth).  During the school year, I teach business tech to high school students, mostly freshman (heaven help me!).  I am also an independent consultant for Thirty-One Gifts year-round.  My hubby of 8 years tends to be a Grumpy when it comes to Disney but I LOVE it, along with my children.

I am here for several reasons, first and foremost for myself.  I am not happy with what I see when I look in the mirror and I am not happy with how I feel.  I can only run around with my kids for short periods of time and I want to change that!  I want to be the fun mom that can keep on going as long as the kids can   When my four year old looked at me and said, "Mom, you have a big belly", I cried and vowed to get rid of it!

I truly need to lose over 100 pounds, but I am setting my first goal at 10% of my current weight.


----------



## satorifound

Rose&Mike said:


> Hi Sacha! So do you have off days? Maybe just schedule some easy/doable exercise during the off days--walk in the neighborhood or a 30 minute dvd first thing in the morning. Sometimes I think the hardest thing about exercise is scheduling it and getting started.
> 
> I hope everyone is having a great Friday!



I do have days off, I am just lazy on my days off.    I was doing the gym again, but I got sick and it threw me off because I couldn't breathe and so didn't want to get on the treadmill.  I had gotten almost to week 4 of couch to 5K.  I will have to start again.


----------



## trinaweena

dumbo_buddy said:


> hugs trina. welcome to the challenge. you'll find alot of support here! and no judgement



Thank you very much! So far it seems a very welcoming place!



Rose&Mike said:


> Hi! I was you in college--without the health stuff. And then I started gaining. Don't hate yourself. I understand the frustration, but you need to love yourself enough to take care of your body. You can do it. We will be your cheerleaders. And I was terrified about taking classes too, but I have found the majority of people taking classes and the instructors to be really kind and helpful. And if they aren't--I just try a different class.



i am slowly working up the courage to try a class. I think maybe if I start working out on a daily basis i wont feel so out of shape and it might be easier to do a group class. I think ive finally reached a point where i just know i need to change in order to feel better



pjlla said:


> You definitely need to do some research into healthier eating to lose weight.  You need to be journaling your foods and counting SOMETHING... Points (like Weight Watchers), calories, or carbs (a la South Beach). The simplest and cheapest is probably just straight calorie counting.  Get yourself a calorie book (Calorie King is pretty good), do some research online to find out how many calories a day you should be eating (try sparkpeople.com) and start weighing/measuring your portions and tracking your food.
> 
> And you know what.... you may still be hungry sometimes.  Sure, all of the commercial diet plans (WW, SB, JC, NS) will tell you that you NEVER need to be hungry, but I find that to be a bit of BS.  I've been doing WW for over 3 years now (with a bit of SB thrown in recently) and I am just HUNGRY sometimes and nothing much I can do about it (other than have another handful of baby carrots and try to distract myself until meal time!) Hunger is NOT an emergency! That said, DO NOT skip meals!!  You should be eating three meals and at least 2 snacks a day.
> 
> Exercise needs to be SCHEDULED if you are that busy.  Maybe you will have to do it first thing in the day in order to make sure it gets done.
> 
> With all of your health concerns, it wouldn't be a bad idea to check with your PCP before you get too far into this.
> 
> We've ALL been where you are now.  Stick with us here and you will get through this and I PROMISE it won't seem quite so overwhelming 30 days from now.



Thanks for the advice. I have done some research and have started counting calories as well, i have an app for my phone that works really well for that. And im working on portion control and measuring. I have talked to my doctor and he's honestly the least helpful person ever, so im kind of learning on my own and figuring out whats best for me in terms of my health problems. Im trying to make healthier meal choices and snack choices but when i look at myself i just feel so discouraged.

Believe it or not i do schedule excersice time, its the follow through that gets me.  Getting up early is a nice idea but i only get about 4 hours of sleep a night, so when you dont fall asleep till 6am you sure dont want to get up early haha! 



RemembertheMagic98 said:


> *Trina* - I always try to eat little meals throughout the day but it does take planning.  I wish I was a planned eater instead of just grabbing what ever is around.  I'm beginning to plan ahead and the pounds are coming off!



im trying to get better at planning, at least a day before think about what i should eat.  ugh i would really like to see some pounds come off. or even better my fat stomach start to dissapear!

*************

I had a bit of a milestone today that i wanted to share. I did my first day of couch to 5k today! That makes 4 days in a row that ive done at least 20 minutes of excersice (plus all the walking i do at work).  I was def tired by the end and i have a bit of a headache now but i did it and i made it through! My workout buddy is one of my dogs and she's taking a well deserved nap now (at only 7lbs she was hurting by the end).

Im also trying to make a conscious effort to eat better and make better meal decisions.  I actually ate breakfast today (2 spoonfuls of plain yogurt and 1/2 cup of special K) had snacks throughout the day, a healthy choice meal for lunch and a big salad with a frozen chicken breast on top which im hoping holds me over untill the end of my 4 hour philosophy class. 

This is going to be a long hard road, i know. Even as good as i felt after my run today when i looked in the mirror i felt defeated once again. I really hope i can see some improvement, especially in my midsection/stomach area! Im sick of my mother telling me i look pregnant (and then getting paranoid that i might be! haha)

Hope everyone had a good first day of the challenge!


----------



## mackeysmom

Rose&Mike said:


> I think you have a great attitude, Laura! Hopefully we will be having a one-derland party for you soon. I was kind of the same way--when my only child went to college I really had NO excuses! None. And I didn't want to go through life feeling like I'd failed myself. You can do it!



Thanks for the kind words .

I love how supportive everybody on this thread is - the journey is easier when you know there are people rooting you on. 

- Laura


----------



## Disneywedding2010

*
QOTD Friday, June 3rd
Introduce yourself! Why are you here?*

Hi everyone!

My name is Kristina and I'm 27 years old. My husband and daughter were killed in 2008 when we were hit head on by a drunk driver. These past 3 years have been an emotional/phyiscal/mental rollercoaster but somehow throughout it all I've managed. I'm in a new relationship with a man that has helped me through the darkest days of my life. I honestly don't know where I would be without Alan (or my best friends) in my life. 

I participated in the Spring Challenge and started off very well. Toward the end I slacked off and lost momentum. I only lost 5 pounds that challenge. I want to lose 20 during this challenge. I'm hoping I do better this time because its the summer and I love to swim this time of year. Its the best way to keep cool in this crazy Texas heat. However, if everything goes as planned next year will be my last Texas summer.

I finished my Bachelors in Hospitality Managment last month. We spent 9 nights at Disney just kicking back relaxing. We are looking at houses and/or building one near Disney and relocating to FL. I have a better chance of finding a job down there then I do here in Texas. Plus, I feel its time to move away from Texas. I swore I'd never leave after they passed away but I need a change of scenery. I need my new beginning. I need to do things for me now and not what everyone else thinks I should do. 

Good luck everyone with the challenge!


----------



## lisah0711

Happy Friday all!  

 Hello to all my old BL friends and  to all the new ones!  I always love the beginning of a new challenge. It is so full of fun and excitement and optimism! 

I'm Lisa. I have a wonderful DH and a DS who is 11. I live in beautiful Coeur d'Alene, Idaho and am a real estate attorney. 

I hit the big 5-0 last year and took up running for the first time in my life.    I had an absolutely wonderful time with my BL friends at the Princess in February and just finished my first half marathon.    I'll be doing the inaugural Tinker Bell Half in January.   

I've done several BL challenges.  The challenges have made all the difference to me. For the first time in years, I've finished each year weighing less than I did when I started. I'm in better shape physically than ever. My BMI went from over 42 to 35 in two years. I've accepted that this weight took years to get on and will take years to get off. Every day that things get better is a good day in my book. So I still have a long ways to go and I couldn't do it without all of you! 

I really encourage you to give the Healthy Habits (HH) and WIN! (Whittle Inches Now!) a try. There were many times the scale was stuck but the inches went down. It really helps to have another way to track your success!

Rose, thank you so much for getting up and running and keeping us organized!    Thanks also to Dona, CC, Connie96 and Buffy!  

I wasn't too happy with the numbers that I sent in today but there is lots of room for improvement!  

*Pamela,* good luck with your Relay for Life!  

Have a wonderful evening all!


----------



## Disneywedding2010

Afternoon everyone!

Its been a crazy last few days. I'm fighting with one of my student loan lenders because they just don't have their heads on straight at all. I'm spent half the day cleaning and trying to get this house back in order. I was suppose to go to a training session today but I'm still so freaking sore from yesterday. I'm hoping over the weekend I'll recoop and can kick start next week off with a bang! 

I need to make a meal plan and grocery list for next week. Everyone have a great weekend! I'm off to send my weigh in information into Donac.


----------



## bellebookworm9

Rose&Mike said:


> Stretch your calves, stretch your calves, stretch your calves! Ice on your shins in the evening, even if they don't hurt. Do you have access to an elliptical? I have found that it really helped me with keeping my calves loose. And you could get a stick for your calves--don't use it on your shins. Tight calves are one of the major causes of shin splints.



I don't have access to an elliptical here, but they do have them at school. They are one of my favorite things to use, because they don't actually put pressure on my shins. What is this "stick"? I've never heard of it!



Rose&Mike said:


> *QOTD Friday, June 3rd Introduce yourself! Why are you here?*



Hi, I'm Gretchen. ("Hi, Gretchen". Oh wait, wrong group. ) I'm 20 years old, going to be a senior in college. Audiology major. I'm here because I need to a)lose weight and b)get into a lifestyle that will allow me to keep the weight off. I'm here specifically because challenges keep me more motivated to do things, and you all seem like a great support group.

Thanks to all who recommended the Lands End bathing suits. I'll definitely check them out. I told my mom about them and her first comment was, "Why would you buy one now? You have no idea what size you'll be then?" and then when I tried to reapproach it later I got, "You don't have the body for a bikini." Well, maybe not now, but hopefully I will! 

My mom is very overweight herself. She did LA Weightloss several years ago and lost a lot, but then gained it all back and then some. She always talks about how I need to lost weight, but she never seems supportive of me doing so. 

I'm off to stretch and then do Week 1, Day 1 of the Couch to 5K plan!

ETA: Just did the C25K. I really didn't know if I was going to be able to do the whole thing, but I did! I'm quite proud of myself! Plus, I did a little better than I should have. I thought it said "60 seconds walking with 90 seconds jogging" so that's what I did, but it was really the other way around!


----------



## Rose&Mike

RemembertheMagic98 said:


> *Rose* - Thanks for be such an inspiration for me! G-F is tough but I am trying!!  I love the new pic in your signature btw
> 
> Food/exercise has been odd this week.  I am off the cleanse and have just been eating sensibly minus the gluten.  I will try to stay off gluten for about 2 weeks and see how it goes.  I'm still off caffeine and will be cutting back on sugar too.  I went to my trainer this week but I have been a bit stagnant otherwise   I wanted to go last night for a run but my hair really needed a cut and color before graduation and my trip to the shore.  I'm hoping for a run tonight but definitely tomorrow.  Just keep swimming!!!
> 
> I'll introduce myself in a separate post...
> Make great choices!!


Hang in there! I love that picture, too! It's my new favorite. Enjoy your run! 



Zhoen said:


> You're running again?  That is so awesome!!!  I broke my leg/ankle January 27th of this year, and I love to go Volksmarching on the weekends, but even the 3m/5k walks are still troubling me at this point.  Ferris Bueller, you're my hero!






rhonda_2003 said:


> I am here for several reasons, first and foremost for myself.  I am not happy with what I see when I look in the mirror and I am not happy with how I feel.  I can only run around with my kids for short periods of time and I want to change that!  I want to be the fun mom that can keep on going as long as the kids can   When my four year old looked at me and said, "Mom, you have a big belly", I cried and vowed to get rid of it!
> 
> I truly need to lose over 100 pounds, but I am setting my first goal at 10% of my current weight.


10% is a great starting goal! And having a goal of being the Mom who can keep up with her kids is great, too!



satorifound said:


> I do have days off, I am just lazy on my days off.    I was doing the gym again, but I got sick and it threw me off because I couldn't breathe and so didn't want to get on the treadmill.  I had gotten almost to week 4 of couch to 5K.  I will have to start again.


I wheeze/cough in the cold air, so I get the running and not being able to breathe thing. I hope you are able to conquer C25k!



trinaweena said:


> I had a bit of a milestone today that i wanted to share. I did my first day of couch to 5k today! That makes 4 days in a row that ive done at least 20 minutes of excersice (plus all the walking i do at work).  I was def tired by the end and i have a bit of a headache now but i did it and i made it through! My workout buddy is one of my dogs and she's taking a well deserved nap now (at only 7lbs she was hurting by the end).
> 
> Im also trying to make a conscious effort to eat better and make better meal decisions.  I actually ate breakfast today (2 spoonfuls of plain yogurt and 1/2 cup of special K) had snacks throughout the day, a healthy choice meal for lunch and a big salad with a frozen chicken breast on top which im hoping holds me over untill the end of my 4 hour philosophy class.
> 
> This is going to be a long hard road, i know. Even as good as i felt after my run today when i looked in the mirror i felt defeated once again. I really hope i can see some improvement, especially in my midsection/stomach area! Im sick of my mother telling me i look pregnant (and then getting paranoid that i might be! haha)
> 
> Hope everyone had a good first day of the challenge!


Great job on the exercise! It's a long road, but it's not always hard. Once you get some good habits in place it will get MUCH easier. Remember it's a marathon, not a sprint. And I've said it before--Mom's should not be allowed to talk about weight to their kids!!!! Especially their adult kids. It never ends well!



lisah0711 said:


> I hit the big 5-0 last year and took up running for the first time in my life.    I had an absolutely wonderful time with my BL friends at the Princess in February and just finished my first half marathon.    I'll be doing the inaugural Tinker Bell Half in January.


It really was a fabulous weekend!!! And an inaugural race in the works--just too cool!

********
Well, I have done a few productive things today. I have started bagging up the piles and piles of clothes in our extra bedroom for goodwill. I found my old "skinny jeans" and tried them on just for fun--still too big, that's all I'm going to stay! I am going to keep them (they are a size 10) just for because and a couple of pairs of slightly bigger shorts just cause they are comfy, but everything else is gone! I feel like this is a HUGE step for me. If I gain now, I will have to go buy bigger sizes. And I don't want to do that. So, no gaining!

I posted Day 4 of my TR on my journal in case anyone is interested.

Have a great evening!


----------



## SettinSail

I'm finally all caught up reading the thread.  I'd still like to finish reading the last of the Spring Challenge thread that I missed out on!

Hi, My name is Shawn and I turned 50  in Feb this year.  I was never overweight as a child, teen, or young adult.  I met my DH when I was 30 and started gaining weight.  I was w/in normal BMI on my wedding day but gained 40 lbs in the first year of marriage  I lost some but gained 53 lbs during my one pregnancy  I have been trying off and on since my son was born in 1997 to lose weight and get back to normal BMI.
In 2001 I lost 29 lbs but gained it all back.  Around 2008 or so I vowed to get off the diet merry-go-round and just focus on not gaining anymore weight
I began to weigh myself every day and if I was up, I took common sense measures to quickly get back to my maintain weight.  I did this for 2 years and decided on my 49th birthday in 2010 to lose 50 lbs on my own by my 50th birthday in 2011.  I have lost 29 lbs so far and even though I didn't lose the 50 yet, I am not giving up  I found the DIS when planning our first Disney cruise and discovered WISH in time for the 2010 Fall Challenge. So, this will be my 3rd challenge.  I am very stubborn and refuse to join a program or even to count calories or points.  My plan is to cut back on portions and exercise daily.  My weight loss has slowed severely so it may be time to try some new things.  But, I depend on these challenges to keep me motivated!   I hope to lose 10 pounds during the Summer challenge.  Oh, and I am living in Germany at the moment but moving back to the US at the end of June.

I encourage all you young gals to lose the weight now when it is easier and to work hard to maintain.  And, if you get pregnant, work hard to not have a huge gain.  Oh what I would do to turn the clock back now

I have enjoyed reading everyone's posts and seeing so many new faces!  I'm sorry I don't have time to respond to *everyone* now.

LisaH:  I loved your picture as you crossed the finish line of your 1/2
AWESOME!!!   Thanks for checking on me!

LTS: I read where you did a race too but I must have missed details?  WTG girl!  Maybe this is on the end of the Spring Challenge I have not yet read.

Rose: (and LTS) My bi-focal contacts work like glasses.  The center part is for up-close vision and the outer part is for far vision.  You look at everything the same though, you don't have to look through the lens a certain way for different distances.  They are called Air Optix Aqua Multifocal by CIBA.  They are super comfortable and I wear a pair for 30 days!  They do not work in dim light though so a menu in a dimly light restaurant is difficult.

BronxNancy:  Thank God there are no goldfish in Germany!

Pamela:  Hope you have fun at Relay tonight!

Tracy:  I will be in Raleigh same time you are!   We arrive June 30, around 7:00 pm.  I'll be very busy house-hunting July 1 and 2 but would love a quick get-together if you have time on the 3rd or 4th???  An early morning or early evening walk or I could bring over bfast for you guys??  My parents are in West Raleigh and very close to Morrisville.  I could give you a ride to the airport if you need.   I will PM you my phone # and you can call me if you need anything.   for you while going through the tough job of caretaker and being away from your family.

Maria: Love reading your posts as always.  Good luck on the pastor search. I would not want your (volunteer) job!

Kathy: I am right there with you on having the exercise going well but the eating not so much.  We are still trying though.  Can you believe that from K-grade 8 the bus stop was at the end of our driveway?  Of course we moved here in grade 7 but we had it easy peasey for many years.

Karen: I never realized you & Brian were not a couple!!  Thanks for asking about the E. coli and Bronx Nancy too - we are fine here but trying to be careful.  I don't know anyone affected and the numbers of sick are still tiny compared to the general population so I am not too worried.  DH wants me to throw out all our lettuce and tomatoes but I haven't yet!   I love my bruchetta!

Hello to Buffy, CC, all the Nancys, Lisas and everyone else

So today we did not go to Switzerland but instead drove about 90 minutes to go to DH's maternal family's ancestral village in Kist, Germany.  Kist means coffin in Germany and DH's ancestors were either coffin makers or just from Kist, we are not sure.  We looked for graves with Kistner on them (the family name) but only found one modern cemetary.  Other than that, we just took some pictures and looked around.  They had a monument from 1979 saying they celebrated their 1200 year anniversary that year-WHOA!!!

We still plan to go to my maternal family's ancestral village in Switzerland sometime, not sure if it will be this weekend or not.  DS has a huge end of year math test Monday that they will use to determine who needs advanced math placement in 9th grade.  Even though we are moving, we still want him to do well on the test of course.  In the States, he was already in advanced math but here at this school they do not separate the kids by level until 9th. Just one more thing I did not like about this school.  DS seems to be struggling a bit with math recently and when DH sits down to help him, it is not pretty! I wish I could do it as I am much more patient.  I need to give DS a swift kick in the pants too as we have been telling him for weeks to do a little extra math study every day

DH also made me so angry today as he had to reboot my computer so he could print something out and he deleted my to-do list which I keep on Word at all times minimized.  He says its my fault that I didn't have it saved!
This is a very complicated to-do list that I spend about 30 mins on every night before bed and I carry stuff over and keep detailed notes on, etc.  Of course I had lots of stuff about our move and going-away party on there and now I am afraid I will forget something!  It is very rare for DH to need my computer but it's the only one hooked to the printer.

Hope everyone has a great weekend!   See you tomorrow!

Shawn


----------



## dumbo_buddy

i would really like to reply to all these introductions but gosh there are so many!! i've enjoyed reading all of them and it's nice to see so many motivated people on here! 

my intro: my name is nancy and i live in the bronx, ny with my husband of almost 5 years (on the 24th) and my almost 2 year old (on the 20th) son thomas. we also have a bulldog named fiona.  until i had thomas i was in finance and most recently a VP, head of investor relations for a multi-billion dollar asset management firm downtown (manhattan). it was great and i feel very happy that i did so well and rose up in the ranks very fast. but, you just can't be in that job and have a little guy that you want to see more than a few minutes a day. the daycares around here are, um, not so great. also, i was usually in my office by 7am and not home until 9pm, not really good for seeing your little one. the decision to stay home has been tough as i was the bread winner but really, we don't live large and have made alot of sacrifices so i can stay home (ehem, pay no attention to the fact that we went to hawaii last month  ). 

i teach a mommy and me class at the catholic school 4 days a week. that's over for the summer though. it's funny, my friends still can't believe i'm doing it but i really enjoy it!

i'm here because i struggle with my weight. i was always a decent weight (120s-130s) and extremely active. i have definite mommy issues (hi rose! we need that support group) and was told forever that i was fat. ha! i was never allowed to eat anything sweet. like, ever. so as an adult i seem to not be able to get enough. like i said, issues. after i got married and we decided to have a baby, i went off the pill and in three months gained 40 lbs. ugh, it was horrible. found out i have PCOS and insulin resistance. i worked really hard and got back down to 135 which is what i weighed when i got married. got pg and gained a ton.

i started running last year and did the princess half! on march 19th i finally got back down to 135! and i signed up that day for the WDW marathon.

on march 20th i found out i was pregnant. whoops! as the saying goes, "life is what happens when you're busy making plans!" 

i'm here to make sure i don't blow all my hard work and gain too much in this pregnancy. i want to remain active and gain a healthy weight. 

also, i'm here because i really like the people i've met on here. 

oh, and i'm a blow-hard and tend to write way too much. so, i'll be quiet now.

xoxo


----------



## mackeysmom

Disneywedding2010 said:


> I finished my Bachelors in Hospitality Managment last month. We spent 9 nights at Disney just kicking back relaxing. We are looking at houses and/or building one near Disney and relocating to FL. I have a better chance of finding a job down there then I do here in Texas.



Kristina -

Another Hospitality Management Dis-er here .

I got my Bachelors in English back in 1991 and have worked in corporate training and direct mail marketing for the last 20 years, but went back to school (part-time, at night) a few years ago to get an Associate's Degree in Hospitality Management.

Unfortunately, I'm out of work now.  Can't find any jobs in the old field, and have no experience in the new field.  It doesn't help that I'm over 40 - I think the new college grads are more willing to take on entry level positions and my resume/experience scares people away from offering me jobs that might be "below my experience level".

That's another reason I need this challenge - I'm home all day and within 20 feet of my fridge all the time .

- Laura


----------



## tigger813

Latest update:

My mom is sedated so I'm not sure when I will talk with her. My sister had no choice but to admit her! They don't do radiation over the weekend so she will be in the hospital until at least next weekend. 

My dad is doing ok and he agrees with admitting Mom. He is staying at the house with the dog tonight. My sister is letting a neighbor know that he will be alone. She is also going to look into life alert for him and will be there first thing in the morning while he showers and then take him to the hospital.

I'm feeling overwhelmed and really need to take some time on Monday to figure out everything! 

Thanks for all of your love and prayers! You guys are the best!!!

TTFN


----------



## MamaJessie

1. Join the challengepost on this thread or send me a pm.
2. Jump in and introduce yourself. 

New to this, but ready to join


----------



## MamaJessie

lisah0711 said:


> QOTD Wednesday, June 1--What did you have for breakfast? Do you regularly eat breakfast?
> 
> QOTD Thursday, June 2
> How do you feel about stepping on the scale for the first weigh in tomorrow
> 
> QOTD Friday, June 3rd
> Introduce yourself! Why are you here?


Wed - I have been eating oatmeal - plain.  I nuke some water and mix it with my quick oats.  My dr. said my cholesterol is a little high and since I am only 32, but both my parents are already deceased it really motivated to clean up my act!

Thu -  and  

Fri - well, besides what I already said above, I need to lose weight.  I have never weighed this much when not pregnant.  I think some accountability might help.


----------



## glss1/2fll

QOTD: My name is Linda and I am 46 years old. I've been married 23 years and have 2 teenage DSs (the eldest just caused $3K worth of damage to our car by rearending somebody--no damage to the other car, whew). Can you tell I'm steamed?!  Anyhoo. I got fat after our second kiddo when I went on depo provera (or however you spell that demon drug). I've finally decided enough is enough because 1) my mom, who is obese, started having heart problems when she was about my age and has a pacemaker now that has been in long enough it needs to be replaced. Plus she's been having atrial fibrillation lately and that is very bad. So I don't want my heart to be like hers. And 2) and this is the vain reason--my eldest plays sports and will be a senior next year. When senior night comes I do not want to walk onto the court/field and look fat. How silly is that? But, whatever motivates ya!  I've always exercised, usually a step class. Lately my knees have been killing me so I've cut wayyyy back on that. I also walk a ton. Over the years I've convinced many friends to be my walking partner, but life gets in the way and they quit. I've got 2 separate walks going now with girlfriends and am having a blast. The dog is beside himself, especially when I do my C25K. Good job on whoever just started that program; it's quite do-able. Well, my family is wanting their dinner so I gotta skedaddle. 

Enjoy your day!
Linda


----------



## RemembertheMagic98

Zhoen said:


> You're running again?  That is so awesome!!!  I broke my leg/ankle January 27th of this year, and I love to go Volksmarching on the weekends, but even the 3m/5k walks are still troubling me at this point.  Ferris Bueller, you're my hero!



Lol!  I'm not really "running".  I do this fast walking/jog at the moment and will be working up to a run.  I'm still in pain but it has gotten better as I strengthen my calves.  Don't give up!! I really believe that it is worth it to keep on moving!



trinaweena said:


> I had a bit of a milestone today that i wanted to share. I did my first day of couch to 5k today! That makes 4 days in a row that ive done at least 20 minutes of excersice (plus all the walking i do at work).  I was def tired by the end and i have a bit of a headache now but i did it and i made it through! My workout buddy is one of my dogs and she's taking a well deserved nap now (at only 7lbs she was hurting by the end).
> 
> Im also trying to make a conscious effort to eat better and make better meal decisions.  I actually ate breakfast today (2 spoonfuls of plain yogurt and 1/2 cup of special K) had snacks throughout the day, a healthy choice meal for lunch and a big salad with a frozen chicken breast on top which im hoping holds me over untill the end of my 4 hour philosophy class.
> 
> This is going to be a long hard road, i know. Even as good as i felt after my run today when i looked in the mirror i felt defeated once again. I really hope i can see some improvement, especially in my midsection/stomach area! Im sick of my mother telling me i look pregnant (and then getting paranoid that i might be! haha)
> 
> Hope everyone had a good first day of the challenge!


Awesome job Trina!!! Just keep swimming!!!



Rose&Mike said:


> Well, I have done a few productive things today. I have started bagging up the piles and piles of clothes in our extra bedroom for goodwill. I found my old "skinny jeans" and tried them on just for fun--still too big, that's all I'm going to stay! I am going to keep them (they are a size 10) just for because and a couple of pairs of slightly bigger shorts just cause they are comfy, but everything else is gone! I feel like this is a HUGE step for me. If I gain now, I will have to go buy bigger sizes. And I don't want to do that. So, no gaining!
> 
> I posted Day 4 of my TR on my journal in case anyone is interested.
> 
> Have a great evening!


Congrats Rose!!  There is no going back (and that's such a good thing!) Someday I aspire to do this as well 



tigger813 said:


> Latest update:
> 
> My mom is sedated so I'm not sure when I will talk with her. My sister had no choice but to admit her! They don't do radiation over the weekend so she will be in the hospital until at least next weekend.
> 
> My dad is doing ok and he agrees with admitting Mom. He is staying at the house with the dog tonight. My sister is letting a neighbor know that he will be alone. She is also going to look into life alert for him and will be there first thing in the morning while he showers and then take him to the hospital.
> 
> I'm feeling overwhelmed and really need to take some time on Monday to figure out everything!
> 
> Thanks for all of your love and prayers! You guys are the best!!!
> 
> TTFN


Prayers for you 

Wishing you all sweet dreams and a wonderful weekend!


----------



## JacksLilWench

I completed the challege for the first day!!  I just successfully finished my first ever challenge!!! 

Okay, maybe just writing down my food and drinking a TON of water (really, that was not easy) isn't THAT hard, but it kinda is for me, and I _finished it!!!_  I'm so excited, I can't stand myself!!!!!  Plus, I did a 20-minute Pilates DVD and walked with a friend for 30 minutes after that.  I am doing so good!!!


----------



## tinkerbellang

Hi all - I'm Angie - and I'm here for support to lose some weight.  Two years ago I lost 20 lbs and I've maintained within 3 - 5 lbs for those two years.  Now it's time to get back on the bandwagon and lose the other 20 lbs!  

I live in Missouri, am Senior Buyer at a University but hoping that an interview on Wednesday pans out to a new job making more money!  

I have an almost 18 year old DD and an almost 15 year old DS!  I've 
been married for 20 years to my best friend - who also is trying to lose weight, but I'm the one that has to keep him on the straight and narrow.  I need you guys for support to keep ME on the straight and narrow!!  

I have two cats - Scooter (because she sounds like a scooter when she purrs) and Sonny (who is yellow).  Scooter likes to sit on my lap or on my feet while I'm purusing the DIS!  

I LOVE WDW!  So far it does not appear I'm going to be able to make a trip this year due to finances.  However, if I get the new job and I lose the weight I want in this challenge - I'm going to reward myself with a trip to Disney!  That's better than any food!!!    I do have a trip next May already planned - mother-daughter trip for my DD's high school graduation!  

This week my initial weight was down 2 lbs from last week - so I think that's a great start.  I've walked 3 1/2 miles before 6:30 AM twice this week, and hope to do it again tomorrow.  Hubby is getting up at 4 AM this week to be on a roof by 5 AM - but I can't seem to stay up two days in a room getting up at 4!!  

Let's do this peeps!  We CAN!  

So thanks for helping me on OUR journey!!  

Angie


----------



## 6Smiles

Hi. I'm Kris and I'm new but excited to join all of you wonderful people in getting healthy and losing my excess baggage of 60 pounds.  For the summer challenge my goal is 25 pounds. 

I have had a challenge with weight as long as I can remember and have been wanting to lose the weight for a while now and know with your support and being accountable for weekly weigh-ins it will give me the motivation I need to get my bottom up off the couch, away from my computer and get moving.

I am 38, married to my wonderful husband, together we have 4 beautiful daughters 15, 13, 9, and 6.  We live in a small town 20 minutes away from Tucson, Arizona. Today is our four year anniversary mark for being smoke free!

I am a full-time student and on the wait list to get into the nursing program at our community college, but I am also taking classes in order to fufill prerequisites to get my Bachelor in nursing. I took the summer off from school but will be volunteering in our children's department for our summer events at church.

Looking forward to getting to know everyone. 

Kris


----------



## PRINCESS VIJA

WOW, this is a super active thread!  How do you guys keep up?



Rose&Mike said:


> Welcome! Are you feeling better??? How is your Dad--do I remember that he was having some health issues in January?



WOW, do you have a great memory!  Thanks so much for remembering and asking. I am doing a bit better, and thanks, my dad is doing much better.  I still feel like walking on eggshells though related to his health.  Even though he is doing better, I am still so scared about losing him.



mikamah said:


> Hi Vija!!  Hope you're doing well.


Thanks for the good wishes!

QOTD Thursday, June 2 How do you feel about stepping on the scale for the first weigh in tomorrow? 
NOT good at all.  Because my home scale no longer can weigh me.  How did I ever let myself get this bad?  


*QOTD Friday, June 3rd
Introduce yourself! Why are you here?*

 Well, I am desperate to find that "thing" to motivate me to get back to the journey of losing weight  I am 42, married to HS sweetheart and have 2 great kids.  I almost died last August, and still haven't figured it out yet.  I weigh more now than I ever have.

I think what holds me back is that I have over 1/2 my body weight to loose, and I see how LONG this is going to take.  In my head I make the excuse that one more day won't really matter.  I can have one more "last hurrah" with the foods that I crave.  But each day runs into the next and then a week, a month, a year have gone by and I am still miserable.  

HELP!!!!!


----------



## PRINCESS VIJA

tigger813 said:


> Latest update:
> 
> My mom is sedated so I'm not sure when I will talk with her. My sister had no choice but to admit her! They don't do radiation over the weekend so she will be in the hospital until at least next weekend.
> 
> My dad is doing ok and he agrees with admitting Mom. He is staying at the house with the dog tonight. My sister is letting a neighbor know that he will be alone. She is also going to look into life alert for him and will be there first thing in the morning while he showers and then take him to the hospital.
> 
> I'm feeling overwhelmed and really need to take some time on Monday to figure out everything!
> 
> Thanks for all of your love and prayers! You guys are the best!!!
> 
> TTFN



So sorry to hear about your mom.  more prayers coming your way


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

Trying to catch up:

*Pamela* Yes, 5:30 am Monday - Friday starting July 5, then he leaves cross country early for the french honors bridge class from 7:30 to 10:30. If DS needs the world History credit recovery class that starts at 10:45 - 1:45. Poor kid is going to be exhausted! Let's hope he gets the grade up so he doesn't need the history class. 

inspirational quotes - Yeah, for some reason reading it or hearing it from someone else clicks better than saying to ourselves. But then again if we believed what we said to ourselves, we wouldn't be in a place where we needed help losing weight. Self doubt is a mighty beast!

*Lisa* I will look for the threads/pposts by LuvBaloo. Thanks for the heads up

*Corinna* Welcome home!!!! 

*Brookemey* I think we  (the whole family) are doing the W&D 5K too!!! 
We all definitely need a to do a meet!

*Tracey* Hang in there!! I know you will mis the kids but I'm sure your mom is missing you too. You being there will really help her! And you are allowed a big ugly cry every now and then, it really does help. 

*Trina* Just wanted to say hey neighbor!!! I'm about 45 minutes east of you!
Since you have anxiety issues you might be better suited getting a yoga video so you can learn some of the basic moves before trying  a class. And yoga and swimming are both great for fibro! My uncle has it and does both exercises to feel better. My BFF also has is, but she won't listen to me and do the exercises. 

*Shawn* Stupid question but have you seen or ridden the Dirk Auer? I came across a picture today on Pinterest and it looks sooooo cool!!! I want to do it! 

*CC* UGH!! I failed at all the HH challenges today, but then again I didn't see them til just now. Tomorrow is a new day!

*Laura (mackeysmom)* You have a great attitude when it comes to the "number"! You are right, it's more about positive changes and how you feel today, versus last week or last month.

*Karen* - graduation sounds sweet! Our HS classes are just way to big to do something like that. DS14's class currently sits at approx. 630 kids. 

*Gretchen* OMG!! Don't listen to your mom!!! Come here for support and advice! 
Ad way to go on C25K!! Did you join our C25K thread? I haven't checked today, so I'll go over there next to see. 

*Rose* YAY!!!!!!! I'm glad you bagged up all those clothes! I just purged a bunch of shirts that were 1XL and 2XL, a lot of the shirts I've been buying now are larges. Except Disney of course, those are still XL. ERGH!

*JacksLilWench* JLW way to go on your first day of the challenge!!! Keep up the good work.

*Vija* - Sometimes you have to skim to keep up! LOL


*******************************

OK, so sorry I was late doing the *organizational challenge*. I had to open the school library today for book fair. And I have no cell service in that room so I had to get on the school wireless system. OMG, what a pain! 
But it's up. 
Basically it's just trying to get our houses under control because stress is a known factor in weight gain. If we can make our homes calm and serene we will have a positive place to take care of the mind and the body. 
I was going to do prizes every week, but honestly I'm doing this challenge because I'm super disorganized and prizes really aren't in the plan for my brain at this point. Maybe in the Fall or something. 

*******************************

My day was ok. DH is driving me crazy about a potential move. Yes I get the fact that the house is small, to small, but the kids are in a really good place with school and I don't want to mess with that. It's becoming a battle though because he doesn't like it in this house and he doesn't like the fact that the kids and I want to stay. 

I need to do my weigh in tomorrow, didn't get time to do it today.


*QOTD June 3*  The short version
I'm Buffy, AKA BAMB. I'm 37, married 18 years, 4 kids - boys age 14, 10 and 9. Daughter age 5. This is my 3rd or 4th BL challenge. I actually completed the last one! Yay me!!! 
Why am I here? Because I'm tired of wearing a fat suit all day long. I'm tired of being invisible. I'm tired of being tired. I don't want to be like my mother or her father (diabetic (mom) or dead at 50 something (her Dad)). I want to set a good example for my kids.


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

*Inspirational Quote 6/4/11:*


*you don't have to be great to start, but you have to start to be great*


----------



## mybestieismickey

QOTD: introduce yourself etc...

I'm Amy.  I'm 29 and work very part time in retail.  DH is a park ranger and his job is what brought us to beautiful southwest Utah. We love it here, but we are rapidly approaching crazy hot temps which means I'll be inside as much as possible the next few months.

Why am I here? Because I hate buying bigger clothes. I'm three sizes bigger than I was when I got married 4 years ago and I've decided enough is enough. Plus my dsil is getting married in sept and I have to be a bridesmaid.  Don't want to be the fat one.  Don't really want to be one at all, but that's another story   So here I am. Good luck to my fellow participants!


----------



## satorifound

mybestieismickey said:


> QOTD: introduce yourself etc...
> 
> Why am I here? Because I hate buying bigger clothes. I'm three sizes bigger than I was when I got married 4 years ago and I've decided enough is enough. QUOTE]
> 
> I am right there with you.  I started out wearing size 8 at work 3 years ago and am up to 14.


----------



## mikamah

Good evening everyone.  

I am Kathy, 47 yo single mom to 9 yo Michael who is truly the light of my life.  I work as a nurse in endoscopy, monday-friday with occas weekend call.  I have also done more BL challenges than I can remember.  I am here, because I do not think I would be here without the support of my friends I have made here.  My weight has been up and down pretty much my whole life, and about 6 years ago, I said I was going to lose the weight once and for all, and over about 2 years had lost 40 pounds, but some started creeping back on, though I didn't really give up, and when my mom got sick and passed away 2 years ago, I gained a lot more back.  It was such a difficult time in my life, and the support I received here was amazing, and really one of the major factors that got me through it.  I did the c25k and completed it, and kept going with the goal of the princess half in feb this year, which was amazing.  I had thought I'd be thinner than I was, but haven't been able to stay focused on the food as much lately.  
I'm hoping I will stay focused this challenge, and lose and keep off some actual weight.  

I am off to a good start, and had my first big challenge tonight.  The woman who runs my son's after school program called me at work this morning and offered me 2 tickets to the Red Sox tonight.  It's the rec dept bus trip.  I got someone to cover so I could leave work early and surprise ds.  He was over the top excited.  The game was so much fun to watch too, and to top it off, they won.   I thought about what I would eat before I left, and had a little chicken and corn before we went, and at the game had a hotdog, a soft serve ice cream cone, and half a bag of swedish fish.  I finished my daily ww points, and 14 flex points, so not too bad.  I skipped the beer, easy to do with the 8 dollar price tag.  Though the 5 dollar hot dog seemed a bit more worth it to me. And it was good.  Plus didn't want to need the bathroom on bus home. 
So I journalled all when I got home, and had fruit with bkfst and lunch, so got my hh in today. 

Since I didn't make my bed this morning, I'll let the dishes go another night as well.  I think I'm going to like the organizational challenge, and can definitely use it. 



RemembertheMagic98 said:


> Oh, and if you know of a single Prince Charming (or one of the seven dwarves!) looking for a Princess, I am willing to meet him (cyber or otherwise!)....just remember, he MUST love Disney!


Good luck with this.  I was talking to a guy on the bus to the game about disney, he has dvc, was with his son, and no wedding ring, so got me thinking.  We were chatting all about restaurants and rides, and when I asked him how long he had dvc for, he turned around to ask his wife, and that was it.   I haven't met too many disney-loving men around here, and the ones I have seem to be taken already.  Perhaps we'd have some luck over marathon weekend one year.

Ds has to be at the park at 9, so I'm off to bed.  I enjoyed reading everyone's stories, and am so happy to see so many newcomers.  The support and friendship here really is priceless.  

Tracey-  So sorry your mom is having such a hard time.  

Have a nice saturday.


----------



## SettinSail

mikamah said:


> Good evening everyone.
> 
> Since I didn't make my bed this morning, I'll let the dishes go another night as well.



Ha!   This cracked me up  I love your logic




mikamah said:


> I was talking to a guy on the bus to the game about disney, he has dvc, was with his son, and no wedding ring, so got me thinking.  We were chatting all about restaurants and rides, and when I asked him how long he had dvc for, he turned around to ask his wife, and that was it.



Just had to laugh at this too   Mr Right is out there but he may be like my DH and not Disney crazy!

Buffy, I am not sure what the Dirk Auer is?  I googled it but I think I only found a man called Dirk Auer??   Is this something here in Germany or a ride at DW?

I have PM'ed my WIN numbers.  This is worse to me than weighing

We are off to Hirzell, Switzerland.  Leaving DS home and trusting him to study his math all day - are we crazy??

Have a great day all!

Shawn


----------



## satorifound

SettinSail said:


> We are off to Hirzell, Switzerland.  Leaving DS home and trusting him to study his math all day - are we crazy??
> 
> Have a great day all!
> 
> Shawn




If it were my son I would say you are crazy.


----------



## donac

Good Saturday moring everyone. 

I am Dona.  I have been in many challenges.  I may not have lost a ton of weight but it has kept me within a certain weight range for the last few years.  

I am a 56 (just turned that last week) wife, mother, math teacher.  I have been teaching math since 1977 and now teach the Advanced Placement Calculus classes.  I am looking at retirement in 3 or 4 years and that is both scary and exciting.  My dh teaches middle school math.  we met in college.  We have two sons.  ds1 is 26, lives at home and works two jobs.  He has been working part time at jc pennys for 6 years.  Last September he started working part time at a local college teaching biol labs.  He is thinking about going back to get his masters and hopes to work there full time.  Ds2 will turn 21 at the end of the month.  He is going into his senior year at a state school where he is studying civil and environmental engineering (yes he has his mom and dad's math genes)

Everyone from the last challenge knows that I had some problem with my knee.  I was diagnosed with torn meniscus, torn cartiledge, arithritis and a stress fracture all in the same area.  Yesterday I went to the girl's softball game.  It was a championship game.  It started at 1 since the senior girls did want to go to the prom last night.  I only had 4 kids in my last period class and two major members of the softball team are also in that class.  We headed down to the field and we were ahead 2-0 in the 4th inning.  The next time they were up one of the players sent a foul ball up and headed right toward me and another math teacher sitting next to me.  I froze and the ball hit me and then hit the math teacher next to me.  Where did it hit?  The bad knee of course.  It hit on the outside of the knee and my problems were on the inside of the knee.  A nice round bruise is forming on my knee.

Tracey Your mom is in my prayers.  

Off to eat breakfast and then  mow some lawns.  It looks like a nice day for it. 

Have a happy and healthy day.


----------



## dumbo_buddy

BernardandMissBianca said:


> *Inspirational Quote 6/4/11:*
> 
> 
> *you don't have to be great to start, but you have to start to be great*



love this! this is kind of how i feel when i'm running. i'm not fast, i pretty much hate it while i'm doing it, i'm a loud huffer and puffer but darn-it, i'm moving so that's pretty great!



mikamah said:


> Good evening everyone.
> I skipped the beer, easy to do with the 8 dollar price tag.  Though the 5 dollar hot dog seemed a bit more worth it to me. And it was good.  Plus didn't want to need the bathroom on bus home.
> So I journalled all when I got home, and had fruit with bkfst and lunch, so got my hh in today.
> 
> Since I didn't make my bed this morning, I'll let the dishes go another night as well.  I think I'm going to like the organizational challenge, and can definitely use it.
> 
> Good luck with this.  I was talking to a guy on the bus to the game about disney, he has dvc, was with his son, and no wedding ring, so got me thinking.  We were chatting all about restaurants and rides, and when I asked him how long he had dvc for, he turned around to ask his wife, and that was it.   I haven't met too many disney-loving men around here, and the ones I have seem to be taken already.  Perhaps we'd have some luck over marathon weekend one year.



that's awesome you were able to score some tickets to the baseball game. i love going to games! and yes, it's mostly because of the hot dogs!  considering all the food choices you had at the game, i think you did great. knowing me when i go to games i wind up eating my weight in crap, plus beer. but i hear ya, the price tag is enough to make you not drink!

your bus ride reminds me of the alanis morissette song, "it's meeting the man of my dreams..and then meeting his beautiful wife." blech. don't worry too much about finding a disney guy. DH was mr.-anti-disney and now he is the one saying how much he loves it. he is the one who wanted to buy DVC and then add on! you can convert them! 

i want to go to a baseball game now...looks like the mets aren't back in town for a day game until the 20-something of june. and yes, i'm a met fan even though i live in the bronx. it's a family thing! 



SettinSail said:


> We are off to Hirzell, Switzerland.  Leaving DS home and trusting him to study his math all day - are we crazy??
> 
> Have a great day all!
> 
> Shawn



um, do you want a truthful answer??  no? ok then. oh no shawn you are totally not crazy. DS with toooootally do math all day on a saturday!! 

****************

good morning everyone! omg it's 6:30am and we've been up for over an hour already. well, i've been up since 2am but nevermind that as i am a TERRIBLE sleeper and add pregnancy to that and i just will never sleep again. but thomas has been getting up bright eyed and bushy tailed by 5:15-5:30 lately. too early! ugh and if this kid doesn't start talking soon we're both going to go insane. talk about frustration!

i've been doing well food wise until it is dinnertime and then i seem to go a little too crazy. need to work on that. last night we had pizza (we have it every friday). 

yesterday evening my aunt called me and asked me if i would drive her and my uncle to the bar. lol! they live across the street from us so it's no biggie. but it was funny when i dropped them off and told them to be good and be careful! they are a riot. my aunt is actually my godmother too. and my uncle is a bigwig in the FDNY and they had just had a huge rally downtown (like, 10,000+ people) so he was ready to unwind yesterday  i told them as long as they didn't expect me to drive them home from the bar i was fine bringing them! 

let's see, on tap for today is a walk around maritime. i should probably run since i can actually go out without the jogger but i've run 5 days in a row so i think i'll just walk. then we may go to the zoo in the morning for second breakfast. we often go there in the mornings just for their cheap breakfasts and then maybe go see one thing and then leave. after nap i think we'll head to the pool.

tomorrow i plan on sending DH and DS to the poconos to see his crazy parents. i do not get along with them. his mother is certifiably insane and i just can't handle the stress of seeing her. let's just say that she has told me on several occasions that i've ruined john's life, i'm a terrible mother, i'm a devil worshipper (because my bridesmaid dresses were navy blue) and that i'm not a true christian because i refuse to give DH's loser brother any money. yeah, so i skip visits as much as possible. i would rather thomas not be around them but, they are still DH's parents. while they are gone i'm going to try to clean a little and maybe go to a movie! 

have a great day everyone!!


----------



## tinkerbellang

So hubby has to be on a roof early again - I woke before 5 AM without an alarm!  That's good for me, especially since hubby's alarm didn't go off at 4 AM - so he was late for work, but he's the boss, so no biggie!

Made my bed, ran the dishwasher -one challenge down!  
Walked 3.5 miles this morning (57 min.) - home by 6:25 AM.  Second challenge down.  Working on my first bottle of water - so trying to keep up with that challenge!  

Hoping to get all laundry done and my house completely clean today.  But off to Walmart for groceries before 7 so hopefully I'll miss the crowds!  Low carb menu planned, grocery list in my hand!  

Wanting that Disney trip reward to myself!! Can you tell??  

Love getting to know all of you folks!  I will try to post more later - before my nap!  

Oh, by the way, I noticed I didn't post my age - I'm 46!  

Angie


----------



## NewlyDisneyCrazed

Hi Everyone!!  I missed this yesterday. I'm Tara and I'm here because I've consistently gained weight all through my adult life. Ever since my last year of high school, I've been packing on the pounds. I'm 31 and 50 lbs heavier than I was then. I've had successful weight loss periods then I gain it back plus some. My highest ever non-pregnant weight was at the end of this past winter (about 193 lbs!) I've been more conscious about what I eat and have been slightly more active this spring and am proud to say my BL challenge initial weight was 185. I wouldn't even say I was "dieting". But now, with an end of August Disney trip planned, I have motivation to lose about 15 more lbs by then and then keep going after that! I believe this challenge will be a great motivation and support, so THANK YOU! 

 my kids wanted to see the banana (DD 7, DS 4)


----------



## lisah0711

Happy Saturday morning all!    Hope everyone gets to do something fun today!  

*Tracey,* sending prayers and  for you and your Mom.  



JacksLilWench said:


> I completed the challege for the first day!!  I just successfully finished my first ever challenge!!!



 for a great first day!  Keep up the good work!  



tinkerbellang said:


> Hi all - I'm Angie - and I'm here for support to lose some weight.  Two years ago I lost 20 lbs and I've maintained within 3 - 5 lbs for those two years.  Now it's time to get back on the bandwagon and lose the other 20 lbs!



And the good news is that you know you have the maintainence thing down when you get to your goal!   



6Smiles said:


> Hi. I'm Kris and I'm new but excited to join all of you wonderful people in getting healthy and losing my excess baggage of 60 pounds.  For the summer challenge my goal is 25 pounds.



 Hi Kris!  I lived in Arizona for many years and my Mom still lives there.  I hear it hasn't been too hot yet this summer.    I think that you have a great summer goal.  



PRINCESS VIJA said:


> WOW, this is a super active thread!  How do you guys keep up?



It's always busy at the beginning of the challenge but the summer challenge settles right down.  I usually just go back a page or so if I feel I am behind.

Vija, baby steps, baby steps.    Don't think about the big, big picture.  Go for that first 5 pounds, then 5%, then 10 pounds.  You'll be on your way in no time.  Glad to hear that your Dad is doing well.  Are you okay, too?  I recall you were very ill last year, too. 



BernardandMissBianca said:


> *Inspirational Quote 6/4/11:*
> 
> *you don't have to be great to start, but you have to start to be great*



Great quote, Buffy!  I'll keep looking for that post with the quotes -- I know it's here somewhere!  



mybestieismickey said:


> Why am I here? Because I hate buying bigger clothes. I'm three sizes bigger than I was when I got married 4 years ago and I've decided enough is enough. Plus my dsil is getting married in sept and I have to be a bridesmaid.  Don't want to be the fat one.  Don't really want to be one at all, but that's another story So here I am. Good luck to my fellow participants!



You'll be a beautiful bridesmaid thanks to all your hard work this summer!  



mikamah said:


> Since I didn't make my bed this morning, I'll let the dishes go another night as well.  I think I'm going to like the organizational challenge, and can definitely use it.



Love this, Kathy!    It's exactly what I did with the diet soda part of HH -- oh well, I've already had one today so better just skip this one -- and perhaps that is why we are here!   



SettinSail said:


> Buffy, I am not sure what the Dirk Auer is?  I googled it but I think I only found a man called Dirk Auer??   Is this something here in Germany or a ride at DW?



I have no idea who this is either, Shawn.    Have a wonderful day in Switzerland!  



donac said:


> Everyone from the last challenge knows that I had some problem with my knee.  I was diagnosed with torn meniscus, torn cartiledge, arithritis and a stress fracture all in the same area.  Yesterday I went to the girl's softball game.  It was a championship game.  It started at 1 since the senior girls did want to go to the prom last night.  I only had 4 kids in my last period class and two major members of the softball team are also in that class.  We headed down to the field and we were ahead 2-0 in the 4th inning.  The next time they were up one of the players sent a foul ball up and headed right toward me and another math teacher sitting next to me.  I froze and the ball hit me and then hit the math teacher next to me.  Where did it hit?  The bad knee of course.  It hit on the outside of the knee and my problems were on the inside of the knee.  A nice round bruise is forming on my knee.



*Dona,* so sorry about the knee!    Talk about Murphy's Law! 



dumbo_buddy said:


> love this! this is kind of how i feel when i'm running. i'm not fast, i pretty much hate it while i'm doing it, i'm a loud huffer and puffer but darn-it, i'm moving so that's pretty great!



 I know what you mean, Nancy, running the thing that you don't really enjoy until you are done!  

Don't clean tomorrow when everyone is gone.  Go see a movie, take a walk, go visit a friend, lie down and read a magazine.  Do something just for you and let the rest of the stuff be.    Sorry about the in-law thing -- I can't help but wonder what color your bridesmaid dresses should have been?!? 

Woo hoo!  It's finally going to be sunny and warm on a Saturday here.  We are going to play around in the yard (aka yard work) all week-end.  Today's big project is planting the window boxes.  We're doing a red, white and blue them this year -- red geraniums, white alyssum and blue lobelia.  

Have a great day all!  I may not be back on the computer until Monday.  I kind of like no computer Sundays.


----------



## Rose&Mike

Ok, I had this whole post typed up and I honestly don't know what happened to it! Usually I know which key I hit. Anyhow, out of time.

*I just wanted to say Welcome! to mamajessie and 6Smiles. Pm your weight to donac and let us know if you have any questions.*

*Buffy*--loved the quote!

*Tracey*--Please know I am thinking about you.

*Dona*--your poor ankle! I'm so sorry!

*Shawn*--can't wait to hear how much math studying was done.

*Vija*--baby steps. Make this the time you stick with it! Forgive yourself when you mess up. You can do it!

We ran today. It went pretty well. 4.25 miles running + some walking fro almost 6 total. I am icing my knees. I would say this was probably the best run I have had since the Princess Race

Have a fabulous Saturday! Drink your water and make good choices!


----------



## Rose&Mike

*QOTD Saturday, June 4
What are your goals for the challenge? A lot of things I have read say that in order to be successful it works best to break a larger goal into smaller goals. Do you have intermediate goals? Do you have any rewards for along the way.*


----------



## my3princes

Yesterday's QOTD

I'm Deb.  I'm 41 and married to my high school sweetheart, Chris (kitchensinkguy) for nearly 19 years.  We have 3 sons (15,13 & 8).  We didn't really have weight issues until I became pregnant with out first son and gained 60 lbs.  DH gained the sympathy weight.  Neither of us did anything about it until about a year after our 3rd son was born.  We did Atkins for 4 months in 2003.  I lost 50 lbs and DH lost 45 lbs.  We felt terrific and thought we looks terrific   Now we look back at the pictures and while we felt thin, we still had and have a ways to go.  Since our initial weight loss we have done ww sometimes attending meeting and sometimes just on our own.  I maintained the 50 lbs and even lost an additional 10.  Chris yo yo's about 20 lbs then goes on a "correction cycle" and takes it back off.  A year and a half ago our middle son was diagnosed with a brain tumor and had to have major surgery to have it removed.  We are blessed, the doctor completely removed the tumor and by the grace of god Hunter did not have any serious deteriments (he could have been back to infancy) We did discover over the last year that learning became more difficult (he was always a straight A student and started getting some B's and C's).  He has since been diagnosed with ADD and the meds seem to have completely corrected the issues.  Youngest son was diagnosed with ADHD a year ago and his meds have made a world of difference for him socially and academically.  Oldest DS is finishing his freshman year and we are now seeing the grades drop and social difficulties that mirror his brothers so I see testing in his future.   So besides worrying about my kids I work a full time and part time job as well as run the town Lacrosse program which encompasses 5 teams.  There is no such thing as free time in my life.  I started my latest full time job 2 weeks ago and it is going well.  This would be the third full time start in the last 6 months.  I liked the first, but there was a buyout and a couple dozen of us were laid off.  The second made terrific promises, but they were all untrue and thankfully I discovered it within the first month.  So now I work for the federal government and have high hopes that this is the career path that I have been looking for.  My second job is bartender 2 nights a week at a local restaurant.  I've been there for almost 19 years in some fashion.  Lacrosse ends over the next couple of weeks which means that my evenings will be a bit more free and I will find time for exercise.  I am hoping that my life settles into a routine and leaves me time to focus on my weight issues.  I weighed in this morning at 156 lbs which was actually down about 4 lbs from earlier this week.  I feel like I'm where I'm supposed to be right now and finally feeling like my life isn't going out of control is a good feeling.  We are planning a big trip to Hawaii next summer and we plan to renew our vows while there as we will be celebrating our 20th Wedding Anniversary.


----------



## my3princes

Rose&Mike said:


> *QOTD Saturday, June 4
> What are your goals for the challenge? A lot of things I have read say that in order to be successful it works best to break a larger goal into smaller goals. Do you have intermediate goals? Do you have any rewards for along the way.*



My goals for the challenges are pretty simple, to get back on track and be a loser.  I'm not going to attach a number or a size to it, but I will lose.


----------



## sahbushka

Introduction -  well, I did this a bit eary so will just do a recap now.  I am 32 and a married mother of 2.  I work full time and between that, the kids' activities, matron-of-honor duties for my friend's wedding coming up in 3 weeks, WW meetings, PTO meetings, etc. I am stretched a bit thin in the time department.  I think by the time June ends I should be doing better for time and will hopefully be able to increase my gym time.  I have been on WW for about 2 years now.  The first year I lost about 100 and over this past year I have fluctuated between 111 and 85 lbs gone.  I am ready to stop playing around and get back on the wagon for the long haul.  I am happy that I have not gained all the weight back but it is time to finish what I started and get these remaining 50 lbs off.



Rose&Mike said:


> *QOTD Saturday, June 4
> What are your goals for the challenge? A lot of things I have read say that in order to be successful it works best to break a larger goal into smaller goals. Do you have intermediate goals? Do you have any rewards for along the way.*



My initial goal for this challenge is to lose 8.4 for my friend's wedding in 3 weeks.  It is a bit high and I don't know that I will make it but it gives me a goal to shoot for.  Over all I just want to stay on track for the whole challenge.  I have been staying on for 3 weeks then going off for 6 for the past year and I really want to stay on plan for a good chunk of time again.

Off to a fishing derby with my ds today.  Should be fun and the sun is even shining!

SarahMay


----------



## mybestieismickey

QOTD Saturday, June 4
What are your goals for the challenge? A lot of things I have read say that in order to be successful it works best to break a larger goal into smaller goals. Do you have intermediate goals? Do you have any rewards for along the way. 

My goal for the summer would be to lose 15 pounds.  That puts it at 5 pounds a month and that number seems a lot less scary.  If I can do more, even better!  But I will be thrilled with the 15.  As far as rewards go, I don't have anything specific, just better fitting clothes .  And maybe a pedicure when we go to Yellowstone in July...


----------



## bellebookworm9

Rose&Mike said:


> *QOTD Saturday, June 4
> What are your goals for the challenge? A lot of things I have read say that in order to be successful it works best to break a larger goal into smaller goals. Do you have intermediate goals? Do you have any rewards for along the way.*



This made me think. Obviously the goal is to lose weight, but breaking it up into smaller goals would be helpful. 

One goal is to exercise 5-6 days a week for at least 25 minutes. Within that I plan to see the C25K through to the end of the 9 weeks and keep it up after that. I want to eventually run a Disney 5K.

Another goal is to watch portions and eat less carbs. I've tried calorie counter websites and they make me nuts. I'm not someone who weighs and measures everything they eat, and then it doesn't always have the food you need. I'm hoping that by writing down everything I eat I can adjust from that. 

I hope to lose at least 10 pounds by the end of this challenge.


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

Whew I am so behind and have had so much to do the past few days that I need to catch up.  Unfortunatley I only have a few minutes now so I will look forward to reading and replying to 6-7 pages later.

My name is Lindsay and I am 32 years old.  I am married for 7 years and most days I would say happily married but today my dh is driving me nuts.  I also have to very active sons Ryan is 6 1/2 and Nick is 4.  I work full time as a Practice Manager for a busy Pediatric office.  I have worked for the same office for 15 years.  

I actually joined the challenges one year ago and I am so glad I did.  I was always very thin and athletic until I had kids.  I began here last year 60lbs overweight.  I had lost 35lbs by doing WW and running.  I ran 2 half marathons.  The first being the Disney Princess.  Over the past month or so I fell off the wagon and into some old habits and I have put back on 15lbs.  I also have not run in a month. 

I am determined to get my butt in gear again and reloose those pounds plus some.  




cclovesdis said:


> Welcome to Healthy Habits!
> 
> My name is CC (like see-see) and I will be your Healthy Habits (HH) coach for the Summer 2011 BL Challenge. I big thank you to donac and jenanderson for showing me the ropes.
> 
> Here's how HH works: Each week, there will be 2 "things" to do each day. You earn 1 point for each day you do each "thing." So, if you do each "thing" for all 7 days, you earn 14 points. There will also be 2 mini-challenges each week. You earn 1 point for each mini-challenge you complete for a total of 16 possible points each week. At the end of the week, please PM me your total points. Here is an example:
> 
> 4/7 eating 2 fruits
> 3/7 drinking 6 8 oz. glasses of water
> 1/2 mini-challenges completed
> 
> I will post the top scores as well as a list of the participants each week on/about Tuesday. You have until Tuesday at 5 PM EST to send me your points. Everyone who participates (regardless of his/her total points) will be entered into the drawing for a prize. It will be something related to the week's HH. You will need to PM me your address so I can send you the prize. If you do not WISH to be entered into the prize drawing, please let me know.
> 
> Healthy Habits Week 1
> 
> For All 7 Days:
> 1. Drink 6 8 oz. glasses of water or a total of 48 oz. of water.
> 2. Write down everything you eat during the day. (You do not need to include calories, fat, points, portions, etc., simply that you had a bite of x food or drink.)
> 
> Mini-Challenge 1: Skip the soda (including diet) for the week.
> Mini-Challenge 2: Get in at least 1 45 min. workout.
> 
> Feel free to ask any questions!



Great picks CC.

I just read them so I am a day 1/2 late but I am going to start immediately.  No diet soda for me will be the most difficult but I will do it.

Buffy- This may sound silly.  My husband will thank you for the challenge.  He cant stand when the beds are not made and if I do them all week he will be in heaven.


----------



## NewlyDisneyCrazed

Rose&Mike said:


> *QOTD Saturday, June 4
> What are your goals for the challenge? A lot of things I have read say that in order to be successful it works best to break a larger goal into smaller goals. Do you have intermediate goals? Do you have any rewards for along the way.*


I definitely have my goals chunked up. Otherwise, it would seem too daunting.

My first goal is to be down to 177 lbs by July 16th when I'm a bridesmaid for a friend. Then to be in the 160's (169.5 is fine) by our Disney trip August 24th. I've worked it out to be about 1.5 lbs per week. While that may not win me the title of the Biggest Loser, it will be doable and sustainable. No more crash diets for me...learned the hard way too many times!

After Disney, I will vow to NEVER see the 170's, 180's or 190's ever again! I will continue on the 1.5 lbs/week until I eventually reach my ultimate goal of 140! So I will be losing until about February 2012. That's ok. Every few pounds I feel better about myself - that's the greatest reward there is!


----------



## Meetmeinmontauk

Rose&Mike said:


> *QOTD Saturday, June 4
> What are your goals for the challenge? A lot of things I have read say that in order to be successful it works best to break a larger goal into smaller goals. Do you have intermediate goals? Do you have any rewards for along the way.*



My goal for this challenge is to keep up a healthy lifestyle. I'm not so much concerned with a number on the scale as I am about eating healthy & staying active. I haven't really thought about rewards yet, but I usually reward myself with unhealthy food. I think this time around my reward needs to be something non food


----------



## tigger813

HI all,

Back from 2 soccer games and lunch at Dunkin' Donuts. I had a flatbread and iced tea. We pick up some bagel twists to have for breakfast tomorrow. Girls and I will go to church and then we're going to a Cinema Pub in Nashua to see Kung Fu Panda 2. 

Brian and I are trying to catch up on shows from a few weeks ago. I've been straightening up the living room as well. I cleaned the kitchen this morning before we went out. Ash's team lost their first game of the season 1-0. They got so close with a possible goal ricocheting off the goal posts. BUMMER!

Izzie is going to the park with a friend for a little while this afternoon. They both showered and are taking care of their laundry. Ash is also going to do some mopping with the Swiffer. I'm taking her to American Girl Place next Sunday, just the two of us to get her doll that she wants and has earned for her birthday and doing chores.

I spoke to my mom briefly this morning. She is fighting some of the things they are trying to do like a picc line or port. They are monitoring her pain this weekend and they may do an epidural to get her through the next week. She will be in the hospital until at least next weekend. SHe knows that she is where she needs to be though she doesn't like it. My sister said the nursing staff is really great. I will call again later.

Well, going to lay on the couch for a while and watch another episode of Criminal Minds. We wanted to take it easy the rest of the day. We're going to play games and watch a movie or two tonight.

TTFN


----------



## tigger813

QOTD: My goal is to be here with all of you through this difficult time and also lose a few more pounds. I was happy with my initial weigh in of 150. That's actually down a few from two weeks ago. I always tend to go up a few over the weekend and work hard over the week to get back down. I'm going to try and stay more in control over the weekends. I try and only drink alcohol on the weekends so I have to try and stick with lower calorie ones! LOL! My lowest weight was 143 in mid December. I would like to get to 140 but will be happy with 145. I also need to get back in my workout mode. I have been slacking but am not too bad off. I think I may start working out 3-5 days a week inlcuding at least once over the weekend. The next few weeks are crazy so I will really have to try and focus as much as possible!

Thanks for all of your thoughts and prayers and I will get back in touch when I know or hear more!

Enjoy your weekend!

TTFN


----------



## Zhoen

... but it starts with "Jack" and does NOT end with "Sparrow...  

I was out doing my 5k walk today, with DD4 (DD7 usually comes, but she skinned her knee and didn't want to) and DD7 stayed home with Dad.  Well, today is BL day 2, but WW day 4, so my body is in total rebellion... I'm soooo hungry.  Came home from the walk to have a yummy, virtuous homemade ham sandwich with the leftovers from last night... yeah, he ate them.  All of them.  Not his fault, he didn't know...  so THEN I decide I'm going to Subway, since PBJ doesn't fit my limits for the day and we didn't have anything else that sounded good... so as I'm going out the door, he asks me to pick him up a chocolate malt, from Baskin Robbins, next to the Subway.  

How's that for moral support??? 



mommyof2Pirates said:


> today my dh is driving me nuts. :



I feel ya, girl!

QOTD-  My goal is simply to stick with it and not cheat.  Whatever happens with size and numbers, happens... Last year was terrible for our family, so I didn't have the time, energy, money, or desire to make the healthiest choices, made worse by bad people where I worked.  I would feel very rewarded to run into any of them and hear them say I look great or "have you lost weight?" because I put a lot of that weight on because I was working too much, eating whatever I could grab, never having the time or energy to exercise.  So I suppose my reward is to quite literally lose my emotional baggage, which is physically manifesting in my backside!


----------



## runner_princess

QOTD: My goal for this challenge is simple: don't get frustated and quit; to keep trying and stay with it, hopefully losing some weight along the way.


----------



## glss1/2fll

My boss was laughing at me yesterday because it was day one of the challenge and she brought donuts! She didn't know about my diet. Although she's supposed to be doing weight watchers! I resisted those yummy demons. And I made sure the mom who brought the class cupcakes for her kiddo's birthday took all the extras home. None for me!  They sure looked yummy with the round sprinkles floating on all that icing. But NO! I went home and had a piece of fruit. So yesterday I was OP, well pepperoni pizza may not be great, but one small slice with a humongous salad is far less than what I would normally eat.

Got my water in and bed made. No clean sink/dishes because it is my children's job to empty the dishwasher and they hadn't been home to do it.

Doing good today. About to have a salad for lunch and get ready for DS2's double header baseball games. Maybe I can squeeze lawn mowing in before they start.


----------



## susieb16

Friday QOTD:
I'm Sue, I'm 45 and live in a suburb of Chicago.  I'm married to my high school sweetheart and have two DD (21 & 18).  I am currently a 6th grade teacher 'but will be moving down to 4th in the fall.  I've always wanted to teach 4th grade so I am very excited about the move.  
Like many of you, I am here because I have outgrown my clothes and feel totally uncomfortable in my own body.  My immediate goal is to lose 10 pounds so that my clothers fit again.  Longterm, I'd like to lose about 30-40lbs. and more importantly, develop healthy eating habits which will allow me to maintain a healthy weight.


----------



## JacksLilWench

Rose&Mike said:


> *QOTD Saturday, June 4
> What are your goals for the challenge? A lot of things I have read say that in order to be successful it works best to break a larger goal into smaller goals. Do you have intermediate goals? Do you have any rewards for along the way.*



My first goal is pretty attainable- I would like to earn 16 points this week in the challenge, and walk three times a week for 30 minutes.  

My next goal is a little bit tougher, I think- I want to lose 12lbs before the end of July when I head to Virginia for a family reunion.  

Then two months later is my next Disney trip, and I want to lose 25lbs before then (not an additional 25, but just total from what I weigh now)

I don't have a new goal after that, but I will when I get back fom WDW.  It's hard for me to keep on track that far in advance!


----------



## dumbo_buddy

*QOTD Saturday, June 4
What are your goals for the challenge? A lot of things I have read say that in order to be successful it works best to break a larger goal into smaller goals. Do you have intermediate goals? Do you have any rewards for along the way.* 

good question. it's probably helpful for me to write down my goals so i can check back on them occasionally! 

my goal is to gain a healthy amount of weight during this challenge and during my pregnancy. (so...the big bologna and cheese sandwich i had just now was probably not helpful). 

i want to stay active during this pregnancy too. my last pregnancy i wasn't active in the first tri b/c doc was afraid of miscarriage. so i laid around and ate. then the second tri i was a bit more active but then i was put on bedrest from week 30 on and laid around and ate.

this time i want to stay active by jogging and walking. we are hoping to do a WDW trip in september. i'll be 29-30 weeks then and it'll be hot. if i keep up my exercise and stay active i'll be able to deal with the heat better 

********************

i power-walked today. i don't normally do that. if i'm out i'm either jogging or just kind of strolling. but i did the whole big moving arms and everything today. i did 3 miles in 45 minutes and i have to say i found power-walking to be almost more difficult than jogging. 

we went to the zoo for a little and thomas fell asleep way before his normal naptime and only slept and hour and wouldn't fall back asleep when we got home. so we went to the beach/pool club and had fun there for a while but then he just melted down. blergh. he has been so fussy about eating and i knew he must be hungry so we got grilled cheese and fries for him (and we each had a hot dog). he ate a bit of that but before the food was ready i sat his down at the table next to me and he fell backwards off the bench!  heart attack! he wound up with a pretty decent scrape on his elbow. he didn't really notice and i pretended it wasn't there! 

we're home now and it's only 4:45 and he is tired! i have that herbalife party at my friends at 6 so i'm looking forward to not dealing with the cranky toddler as it gets closer to bedtime! lol! 

hope everyone's having a great day!

oh, a friend just stopped by and gave me a HUGE hershey kiss - they just got back from hershey park. it's calling me...


----------



## trinaweena

Rose&Mike said:


> *QOTD Saturday, June 4
> What are your goals for the challenge? A lot of things I have read say that in order to be successful it works best to break a larger goal into smaller goals. Do you have intermediate goals? Do you have any rewards for along the way.*



I would say i have a few goals
- develop healthier eating habits and learn to control my portions. It helps that i like a lot of healthy foods, but I need to learn to not spoil myself at the end of a long day with that cupcake, and instead eat that piece of fruit. I'd also like to learn and develop better snacking options.
- get into a routine of excersicing at least 20 minutes EVERY DAY. Some days i'd like it to be more but i need to get into a habit of making the time at least once a day
- i've only ever told a few people this and they laughed in my face (great motivation!) but my ultimate goal is to be able to run the disney half marathon, and hopefully one day the marathon. Its this thing thats stuck in the back of my head that i kind of cling to as motivation
- to loose weight (eventually 45lbs, for the summer maybe 20lbs) and be comfortable with myself and be able to fit into my clothes!
- LOOK GOOD FOR OUR CRUISE!!! I have a year till our cruise and im determined to look better than my "sister in law". Is that terrible? I don't know! But its motivation! Why shouldn't i want to be the hottest one on the ship haha!

It's been an off day today. I spent 4 hours in philosophy class this morning and then tried to write a paper in the library but cant seem to find the motivation. I did treat myself to Panera but made sure to pick a low calorie iten and kept the portions small.  Was supposed to be celebrating our three year anniversary with the boyfriend tonight but completly forgot i said id go to my cousins dance recital  so plans were changed around and lets just say im feeling the stress from school and having a ton of stuff to get done but not having time to do any of it.

It also doesnt help that its a gorgeous day and i feel like i should have taken the dogs for a hike but just didnt have time! Does anyone else ever wish it was raining when you have to get stuff done!?

Well time to run, i hope everyone is having an easier day than me!


----------



## tinkerbellfriend

I would like to join too!!  My name is Jenny.  I work from home doing medical transcription.  I have 3 kids.  I have been gaining weight since having 3 kids.  I have been gaining weight for about 10 years now.   I need to lose about 80 pounds to get to my ideal weight.  I joined another thread "Walking to Disney."  So my plan is to do lots of walking and hopefully start jogging as well.  Also, I love doing Zumba.  Also, I plan on eating a lot better than I have been.  With working at home, I do a lot of snacking, so I have to work on that as well.  We are going on a Disney cruise next April (first cruise ever) and my goal is to wear a cute, single digit size sun dress.  I know I can do this!  Thanks and I look forward to meeting you all!!


----------



## tinkerbellang

My goal is to lose 20 lbs by the end of this challenge.  So that's less than 2 lbs per week - doable.  My first goal is to be below 150 by the end of June.  

Since I have been eating only 1000 - 1200 calories I'm taking a gamble from things that I've read and increasing my calories to 1300 - 1500.  But I'm trying for the no diet soda thing and my goal is to make good food choices even with the increase in calories - which means no sugar or white bread for me.  

Exercise goal is to walk 1 hour or run 30 minutes minimum of 4 days per week.   

Angie


----------



## cclovesdis

Hi Everyone!

Not much to report. I got in some exercise today and it was outside so I feel like I'll be able to handle walking around WDW without any problems!

I did okay with eating today. My father made blueberry muffins and expected me to eat them, so those ate up a lot of my daily points. Overall, though, I did fine. I ate a lot of salad for dinner. I needed the veggies and was in the mood for salad, so that worked out perfectly. Of course, my parents went to the grocery store and next to refused to let me go, so we had red meat tonight and will also have it tomorrow night and Monday night.  They buy lean red meat, but still. 

I'm looking forward to tomorrow. It should be a relaxing day. I may or may not go to the gym. I'd like to, but the Wii Fit makes for a good workout too. I am debating going to church (last week's Mass was rough emotionally) tomorrow night, and whether I go or not will factor into my gym decision.



*Healthy Habits*: I wanted to mention that participating in HH is entirely optional. I know it helps me so I will be participating. You can participate one week and not the next week. It is entirely up to you! I only need you to PM me your points at the end of the week, not to say you will be participating. Remember, it is participation that counts! A person earning 1 point has just as much of a chance at the weekly prize as a person who earns 16 points.


----------



## cclovesdis

I forgot to post my goals...hmm, I wonder if that means something? 

I struggle with goal-setting every challenge-and this is number five. This time, I am going to be successful! 

So, without further ado , my goals for this challenge are:
- Lose 20 pounds by my trip in August (about 1.5 lbs a week)
- Exercise at least 4x/week
- Journal my food daily
- Attend WW meetings more frequently

As for rewards, exercise is so helpful for my emotional well-being, which is a reward in and of itself. However, I've also decided to buy myself a GC for Disney every week I lose at WW and on Friday mornings.

Now, I am off to bed. I think relaxing tomorrow sounds like a great plan. I will also clean my bedroom and pick up the clean laundry from wherever my mom left it. Consistency? 

Good night!


----------



## Worfiedoodles

Rose&Mike said:


> *QOTD Saturday, June 4
> What are your goals for the challenge? A lot of things I have read say that in order to be successful it works best to break a larger goal into smaller goals. Do you have intermediate goals? Do you have any rewards for along the way.*



Goals? You mean I need to have goals? Oh rats, that means I'm going to have to come up with objectives and make a whole logic model  Ok, I could totally drive myself crazy and do that, because I could take all the time in the world to make it perfect and never start anything...or I could just go with what makes sense right now! 

My goals are to 1) continue to be active consistently so I can do my next race in August feeling strong 2) eat for fuel and nutrition not for comfort or out of boredom so I will be leaner for the next race and 3) to actually do HH and WIN. I think if I do all these things, the weight loss will come. But even if it doesn't come as fast or furious as I would like, I will be living in a healthy, sane manner. 

I ran 6M this morning and it was not pretty. I didn't get into my rhythm until about 3.5, I was just not mentally there. 

Just a note from my poor brain -- if people don't mind, could you add your name at the end of your posts? Until we learn each other better it would really help. Otherwise I'm going to be calling you by your screen name if I don't already know you (or unless your name is in your screen name, like shawnprincess)! 

*Angie* -- I was originally a Missouri girl! Now for the real question, are you from "Misuree" or "Mizzurah"? 

*Jenny* -- I think working at home is a special challenge. I know that if I had access to my kitchen all day...let's just say I am really proud of you for deciding to get healthier! 

*Trina* -- I have the same aversion to your name, but for a different reason. It's my middle name, so if I was in trouble and my mom called me just "Katrina", I knew trouble was a comin'! 

*BronxNancy* -- I hope you enjoy the Herbalife party. Poor Thomas! It does hurt us more when they hurt themselves -- at least while they're still little and cute and shorter than we are 

*Kaiti* -- I think it's great that you're tieing your goals to earning points in the Challenge. You are going to get so much out of it! 

*Susie* -- It's amazing for me, losing just a few lbs can make me feel so much better. I suspect that very quickly you are going to feel more comfortable with yourself 

*Linda* -- I'm not doing dishes because it's my dh's job. If I take that over I'll never get rid of it again 

*runnerprincess* -- Sounds like you are really active and doing a ton of races!  Awesome, you are inspiring me to get off my rear and do some more local races. 

*Zhoen* -- I got up this am and my dh had purged the fridge of everything he didn't think should make it to next week. That included my yogurt, most fruit, my workout recovery chocolate milk...and then he says to me, "Why don't you have a bowl of granola?" Maybe because I sprinkle 1/3 c. of granola over my yogurt, I don't want the calories or weight of a full bowl ...but can't complain too much, at least he was purging to make room for fresh new produce and healthy choices...

*Tracey* -- I hope you are able to have a good rest. I know you are dealing with so much with your mom, please do remember to take some time for you, too 

*Lindsay* -- You are a rock star! Fabulous weight loss. I hope you are very proud of yourself! 

*Buffy* -- Awesome quote! 

*Kathy* -- I'm so glad you got to go to the Sox game! It sounds like you were very sensible with your choices. 

*Shawn* -- How awesome to be able to say, "We're off to Switzerland for the day"! I am green with envy 

*Dona* -- Happy Belated 

*Pamela* -- I have that Toto song stuck in my head, I must be thinking of you! How was the Relay? I know you did a great job! 

*Lisah* --  I like to think of you just soaking up nature in beautiful Coeur d'Alene!

*Gretchen* -- I'm a loyal Lands End bathing suit girl, even if my girls don't need a lot of corralling  I find they last forever, and do fit very well. 

*Karen* -- I am also a reader! Right now I'm ready Pumped for Murder, and I have Night of the Living Dandelion, The Unbearable Lightness of Dragons, The Jefferson Key, and If You Were Here. I'm also eagerly awaiting Undead and Undermined, The Greater Journey and The Land of Painted Caves. I would bankrupt us if I bought all the books I read, so I am on the waiting list at the library. If I'm clever with my request I'm often close to the first to make the requests, so it all works out 

*Laura* -- You are so right about the difference between "should" and "actually do"! Really accepting that I am the only one who can change me and my habits is hard for me -- I know it intellectually, but for some reason I often find a reason to make a poor choice. I need to stop rationalizing, thanks for the reminder! 

*DoubleALinda* -- I'm impressed your doing a video 6 days a week! That's commitment! 

*Corinna* -- You know you are 2Good2B4Gotten!  See, now it's just like you're back in high school in MA! I look forward to your witty posts, my friend 

I think I missed *Kristi, Kristina, Connie, Dave *and a few others -- Consider this a  to everyone!

Maria


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

trinaweena said:


> I'm at a point in my life where I weigh the most i ever have and honestly, i find myself disgusting.  It hurts to say this, because I've always been super proud of my self and really secure and now i just feel so lost.  I even cry in the shower because i hate the sight of myself naked, and i just feel so uncomfortable all the time.



I totally know the feeling.  You have come to the right group.  Everyone is so supportive and helpful and it not only helps with the physical part but the emotional part too.



runner_princess said:


> I also blog about my weigh loss and running, which helps. Nice to meet you all!



I love to read blogs about weight loss and running since that was/is my main route to weight loss too.  Are you willing to share the link?



glss1/2fll said:


> 25 minutes is a long time to run! But I did it. plod plod plod



Yay great Job.



aamomma said:


> Hello, everyone.  My name is Linda.  I am 44 years old.  I have two teen-age DDs, and a DH.  I have lost 27 lbs. since January (with the help of the BL spring challenge) and I am hoping to lose 8 more to get to my goal. I am obsessive about counting calories, but not so good with exercise.  To improve that, I bought a Leslie Sansone DVD and have been very good at doing it about 6 days a week - I do seem to be enjoying it.  Good luck to everyone, and nice to meet you all.



Welcome back to the BL!  You did so awesome last challenge.  Good luck on your goal.



brookmey said:


> BTW, kolaches are a breakfast food that has a meat, usually sausage or ham, baked inside of a small crescent roll type bread.  They're not that big, so it's easy to eat a lot of them and not realize it.  I love the ham and cheese kolaches!



Ok these are definitely the number one reason I should never move to TX. 



KristiMc said:


> QOTD:This will be my 3rd BL challenge.  I started on WW last August and have lost 51 lbs.  The last few months I have been pretty steady and I am doing the challenge again to help get me get the remaining 30 lbs. off.



Kristi 51lbs is awesome.  Good luck on melting off the rest.



mackeysmom said:


> but SHOULD and actually DO are two separate things and I am trying very hard to work on that.



You are so right!  I cant figure out why our brains are like that.  We clearly know we should NOT eat something and yet we do it anyway.



JacksLilWench said:


> "That's NOT gonna be me."



It is so hard not to just follow in your familys footsteps and it takes so much courage to get out there and do it on your own.  I commend you for getting started.  Keep up the good work.



RemembertheMagic98 said:


> Bittersweet today my lovelies!  The seniors here said their final goodbyes (they graduate on Sunday) with something called Step Sing.



I would have been in tears.



RemembertheMagic98 said:


> I'm still looking for Prince Charming but will settle for one of the seven dwarves at this point.



Never just settle for a dwarf...(well unless if they are your type).  You deserve prince charming and someday he will come.



rhonda_2003 said:


> I truly need to lose over 100 pounds, but I am setting my first goal at 10% of my current weight.



You have to start with small goals and remember to celebrate them along the way.  



trinaweena said:


> I had a bit of a milestone today that i wanted to share. I did my first day of couch to 5k today! That makes 4 days in a row that ive done at least 20 minutes of excersice (plus all the walking i do at work).



Great job.



Rose&Mike said:


> Well, I have done a few productive things today. I have started bagging up the piles and piles of clothes in our extra bedroom for goodwill. I found my old "skinny jeans" and tried them on just for fun--still too big, that's all I'm going to stay! I am going to keep them (they are a size 10) just for because and a couple of pairs of slightly bigger shorts just cause they are comfy, but everything else is gone! I feel like this is a HUGE step for me. If I gain now, I will have to go buy bigger sizes. And I don't want to do that. So, no gaining!



Good job getting rid of the old clothes.  I think it was a good idea to hold onto a piece or two just as a reminder of how far you have come.



tigger813 said:


> I'm feeling overwhelmed and really need to take some time on Monday to figure out everything!
> 
> Thanks for all of your love and prayers! You guys are the best!!!
> 
> TTFN



 and 


Wow only 3 more pages to go........


----------



## MamaJessie

Rose&Mike said:


> *QOTD Saturday, June 4
> What are your goals for the challenge? A lot of things I have read say that in order to be successful it works best to break a larger goal into smaller goals. Do you have intermediate goals? Do you have any rewards for along the way.*



Lose 25 pounds by the end of the challenge.  After that I would like to lose another 25 the next challenge and then I will be at a great place for me.  

I would like to lower my cholesterol and drink a LOT more water.  I really love seltzer so that helps.

No rewards except feeling better and living longer.  Pretty much the best reward there is


----------



## my3princes

We spent several hours reorganizing our garage today and will hopefully finish tomorrow.  I also played a bit of tennis with my younger two.  We all suck, but at least I was moving.

I've spent the evening looking at New England campgrounds as we are trying to decide where we want to camp for a week this summer.

Deb


----------



## brookmey

Thank you to everyone for sharing your weight loss stories and why you're here.  It is very comforting to hear others say the things I'm thinking and know that I'm definitely not alone in how being obese/overweight makes me feel inside.  Losing weight can be very overwhelming and impossible at times, but with support like this and short-term goals, it can be possible for anyone!

I do better setting short term goals, so instead of setting 1 main one, it's easier for me to break it down into monthly goals.  For June I'd like to reach 75 pounds gone.  For July, I'd just like to maintain my weight since I'll be away from home the whole month and completely out of my routine.  My kids and I will be visiting my parents and while my mom is supportive, she and my dad like cookies and other sweet things, which are my triggers and weaknesses.  I can't ask her to not buy them while we're there, so I have to deal with it and strengthen my willpower.  I'm not sure what my August goal is yet, I'll have to wait and see how I do in July!

Yesterday I went to my very first BodyPump class and I just about DIED!!!  I am so sore today I can hardly move.  I knew that my upper body would be tired and sore, but I had no idea my butt and quads would be so much!  I run 3-4 days a week and do lots of yoga, so I thought my legs would be OK, but they're not!  DH keeps teasing me that I'll have to sleep on the couch tonight since I can barely walk up the stairs!  

Have a good night everyone!


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

tinkerbellang said:


> This week my initial weight was down 2 lbs from last week - so I think that's a great start.  I've walked 3 1/2 miles before 6:30 AM twice this week, and hope to do it again tomorrow.  Hubby is getting up at 4 AM this week to be on a roof by 5 AM - but I can't seem to stay up two days in a room getting up at 4!!
> 
> Let's do this peeps!  We CAN!
> 
> So thanks for helping me on OUR journey!!
> 
> Angie



Hi Angie.  Good job on the 2lbs down to start.



6Smiles said:


> That is excellent!!!!!!! Congrats.
> 
> 
> 
> mybestieismickey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Plus my dsil is getting married in sept and I have to be a bridesmaid.  Don't want to be the fat one.  Don't really want to be one at all, but that's another story
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This actually cracked me up.  I can totally relate.  I never want to be the fat one either.
> 
> 
> 
> mikamah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck with this.  I was talking to a guy on the bus to the game about disney, he has dvc, was with his son, and no wedding ring, so got me thinking.  We were chatting all about restaurants and rides, and when I asked him how long he had dvc for, he turned around to ask his wife, and that was it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> oh I am so sorry Kathy.  But I did get a laugh out of your story.
> 
> 
> 
> SettinSail said:
> 
> 
> 
> We are off to Hirzell, Switzerland.  Leaving DS home and trusting him to study his math all day - are we crazy??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I hope you had fun and I would also agree you are crazy to think that he will study all day but I think going to switzerland with DH is worth it.
> 
> 
> 
> donac said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where did it hit?  The bad knee of course.  It hit on the outside of the knee and my problems were on the inside of the knee.  A nice round bruise is forming on my knee.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ahh that stinks dona.  I hope its feeling better.
> 
> 
> 
> dumbo_buddy said:
> 
> 
> 
> tomorrow i plan on sending DH and DS to the poconos to see his crazy parents. i do not get along with them. his mother is certifiably insane and i just can't handle the stress of seeing her. let's just say that she has told me on several occasions that i've ruined john's life, i'm a terrible mother, i'm a devil worshipper (because my bridesmaid dresses were navy blue) and that i'm not a true christian because i refuse to give DH's loser brother any money. yeah, so i skip visits as much as possible. i would rather thomas not be around them but, they are still DH's parents. while they are gone i'm going to try to clean a little and maybe go to a movie!
> 
> have a great day everyone!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry but I was cracking up at your story about your MIL.  What does navy blue dresses have to do with anything??????
> 
> 
> 
> Rose&Mike said:
> 
> 
> 
> We ran today. It went pretty well. 4.25 miles running + some walking fro almost 6 total. I am icing my knees. I would say this was probably the best run I have had since the Princess Race
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yay Rose, I am so happy to hear this.
> 
> 
> 
> Rose&Mike said:
> 
> 
> 
> *QOTD Saturday, June 4
> What are your goals for the challenge? A lot of things I have read say that in order to be successful it works best to break a larger goal into smaller goals. Do you have intermediate goals? Do you have any rewards for along the way.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This time I am not going to set a weight loss goal for the entire challenge because if I just dont want to set myself up for failure its too depressing.  I think I will just give myself celebratory goals every 5lbs.
> 
> 5lbs= Buy a new running shirt
> 10lbs= Go see a movie with a friend
> 15lbs= Spend an evening by myself doing whatever I want to do.
> 20lbs= Buy a new dress
> 
> These are all things that I would love to do but always make excuses because either I spend the money on everyone else or I feel guilty taking time away from my kids.  So I think these are all really great incentives for me.
> 
> 
> 
> Zhoen said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... but it starts with "Jack" and does NOT end with "Sparrow...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This took a second for me to get at what you were trying to say.  I was thinking your dh's name was Jack and I was so confused.  Then I got what you were saying and I was cracking up.
> 
> 
> 
> dumbo_buddy said:
> 
> 
> 
> oh, a friend just stopped by and gave me a HUGE hershey kiss - they just got back from hershey park. it's calling me...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know all about he huge hershey kiss......put it down and back away!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Worfiedoodles said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Lindsay* -- You are a rock star! Fabulous weight loss. I hope you are very proud of yourself!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Im assuming you are meaning the weight I had previously lost and was starting to previously put back on.  At first I thought you were posting the wrong thing to me.  So thank you because I obviously have been beating myself up about it lately.
> 
> *******************************************************
> 
> whew finally I am caught up.
> 
> Yesterday was a blur.  I had a conference to be at and in the middle of it had to run to my office for a few things, then had lunch with some other managers (ate salad), finished up back at the conference.  Met up with my dh and boys at my nana's where I had dinner.  Mad at myself for not skipping the potatoe salad but my nana's potatoe salad is the best thing in the world.  Ok thats the wrong way to think....moving on.  We did not leave until 9pm because the boys were having way to much fun playing with their cousins.
> 
> Today was another blur.  Last game of Tball.  Well really they didnt use the T at all this year so it really was coach pitch.  Ryan did so well and has really improved this spring.  He hit one way into the outfield.  He was very proud since all his cousins came to see him.  Afterwards they did a pizza party and awards.  We came for about an hour...got changed around and then drove an hour to watch my cousins son race.  He is in the pee wee racing league and races go carts.  It was cool to watch...he is only 5.  They also have all other categories of racers from young to older people.  So we were there for 3 hours.  I got the boys home and washed and in bed.  Boy were they beat.
> 
> Tomorrow will be another busy day.  We have our last day of sunday school and then dh and I are going to his godson's dance recital.  He only does hip hop dancing and is in one routine but we will have to sit there and watch the whole thing which will be 2-3 hours long.  I dont mind but I know dh will be annoyed after an hour.  Then we are celebrating my cousins 16th bday at my nanas for dinner.  Yes I know I have alot of cousins.  8 to be exact. and we are all very close.
> 
> I did not do terribly today but it could have been better.  I need to get to the store and plan some meals out....just not sure when to fit everything in.
Click to expand...


----------



## tigger813

So, thinking about my eating plan for tomorrow. 

Breakfast will be a cheddar cheese bagel twist and some tea. For lunch I will either have an enchilada or some type of salad. I need to look over the menu to make my choice ahead of time. This is one strategy that has helped me a lot! For supper I will have a protein shake. I will also try and drink lots of water tomorrow throughout the day. We're going to see Kung Fu Panda 2 right after church. We will also have to stop at Kohl's so I can get some more capris if they have them otherwise I will order them and have them delivered to the house.

Watching the Bruins game with Brian. Talk about a stressful game!

I think I did ok in terms of eating today. I did have 2 drinks but they were made with Trop 50 OJ! LOL! For supper we had steak sandwiches in whole wheat tortillas with onions. I had one with some TJs eggplant cutlets! YUMMY! I used some light mozzarella cheese on it and one with honey chipotle  bbq sauce and one with A1 Thick and Hearty. We did have some chips and spicy dip made with light cream cheese. I haven't had as much water as I planned today.

Well, I need to study the menu for tomorrow and check the movie time!

TTFN


----------



## bellebookworm9

Hey everyone! I went to the mall this evening (looked at new cameras for the trip!) and we stopped at Sears to look at the Land's End bathing suits. They unfortunately didn't have a huge selection, so I will probably end up ordering online. I'm going to shoot for a size 14. 

Today was an iffy day for eating. Breakfast wasn't so good, I had cereal and some TimBits. Lunch was homemade veggie cream cheese and Ritz crackers. Dinner was at the mall food court and I had a regular Arby's roast beef sandwich with Horsey sauce and a bottle of water. I had a few bites of the salad that mom got with balsamic vinagrette. Later we stopped for ice cream and I got a "small" Fool's Gold (my favorite and I can never find it!) in a waffle cone. 

I'm working on the 48oz of water as I write this. 

A step in the right direction: Mom wanted to go to Red Lobster for dinner. I said, "You were just having stomach problems. Do you really want greasy, oily food?" She replied, "I'm having a mental health day and you're being logical." I told her, "You are no help to my diet plan." She backed off and so we went to the food court instead. 

No exercise besides walking around the mall for a bit. I was going to mow the lawn, but it rained all day. Today is my day off then I think, and tomorrow will be Day 2 of C25K!


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

*Shawn* I was wrong, Dirk is a who, not a what. But he road a roller coaster in Stuttgart on roller blades!!! 






*Nancy (Dumbo-Buddy)* I'm not fast either but I get there eventually!!! 

*QOTD* My goal is to finish the challenge again. I'd also like to pin down this healthy eating thing. Working out I have down pat, it's the food thing that kills me! I'd like to lose more then 10 pounds, preferably at least 20. I think I might go to my reunion (October 15) so while I won't be as thin as I was in HS I will be much better off then I am now. 
I would also like to be better at doing the HH challenges. 
Rewards will be new clothes, the reunion, and probably something else just not sure what yet.

*Lindsay* LOL I hate making beds so I never do it!! The organizational challenge is very personal to me because I am soooo disorganized but I'm trying to get better. In fact the dishes still await me, and it's hovering like crazy! They will be done before the night is out!!

*Zhoen* Be strong against hubby. Say sorry honey but if you want to put that poison in your body you will have to drive yourself there. I will not support bad eating habits anymore. Lather, rinse, repeat. Every time he asks. 

******************************

My day was busy. Hauled 10 loads of laundry down the the basement, still have 2 more in my room but I ran out of hampers to sort them in. I have 10 that get moved to the basement, 3 in the boys room and 1 in my room, those don't get taken down. So, the beginning of the week will be trying to conquer Mt. Washmore. 
I've got all my challenges in today except for Dishes, I'm headed to do those in a second. 
Tomorrow I will be gone all day. We have a car show by the ocean so we have to leave really early. Normally it's a 30 minute drive but in the Mini it's more like an hour to an hour and a half. We have friends coming that are looking for an original Mark 1 Mini so they want to look at it close up. I hate to sell it because it's a 1960 Mini and was built in the first year of production, but it's really not my thing and I can't drive a stick to save my life. 

So I won't be around much tomorrow during the day but I will check in at night. Have a great day everyone!!!


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

* Inspirational quote 6/5/11*

*No matter how slow you go, you are still lapping everybody on the couch*


----------



## mackeysmom

> *QOTD Saturday, June 4
> What are your goals for the challenge? A lot of things I have read say that in order to be successful it works best to break a larger goal into smaller goals. Do you have intermediate goals? Do you have any rewards for along the way.*



My goals during this challenge are:

1) To be able to report a loss each and every week,
2) To continue walking a minimum of 3 miles, five days a week,
3) To try to get up the nerve to start running a little bit, 
4) To try to eat healthier - get the most "bang" for my WW points each day and not to waste points on overly processed junk,
5) To be "forced" to buy an entirely new Fall wardrobe because nothing from last year will fit any longer 

Rewards:

I had posted previously on the WW thread that I want to buy myself a Pandora/Chamilia bracelet with a few starter beads when I reach 25 pounds (only 4 more to go ) and will then reward myself with a new bead every 5 pounds thereafter.  I think that would make a good visual reminder to stay on track.

- Laura


----------



## 6Smiles

Rose&Mike said:


> *QOTD Saturday, June 4
> What are your goals for the challenge? A lot of things I have read say that in order to be successful it works best to break a larger goal into smaller goals. Do you have intermediate goals? Do you have any rewards for along the way.*



This is a really good question.  After taking a nutrition class last semester I learned that I was not eating enough calories or the right foods to make my body work effectively.  I often skip breakfast and sometimes lunch cause I forget to eat until I am starving then I eat.  I have been sitting on my bum for the past semester so getting up and moving is key.

So my goals for the next two -three weeks are to eat 3 meals a day plus 2 snacks to up my metabolism, drink 6 8oz glasses of water a day, write down what I eat and workout 5 to 6 days a week (I bought the hip hop abs series months ago that have been collecting dust.

I made all of these goals today so I am off to a great start.


----------



## Connie96

Rose&Mike said:


> *QOTD Saturday, June 4
> What are your goals for the challenge? A lot of things I have read say that in order to be successful it works best to break a larger goal into smaller goals. Do you have intermediate goals? Do you have any rewards for along the way.*



I have been thinking a lot about goals and rewards lately. This is what I have:

Weight goals (with no target dates) :

When my weight drops into the next "decade", I will get a manicure.
When my weight drops into the next lower "decade" after that, I will have a massage.
When I achieve my official goal weight(subject to change as I achieve better fitness), I will have a full spa day (massage, mani-pedi, facial, bodywrap).

Short term goals:

Monthly: still thinking on this.
Weekly: accumulate 2 hours of exercise (to increase every few weeks until I can do 5-6 hours per week); reward is to buy myself an inexpensive bouquet of flowers at the grocery store for me to enjoy all during the next week.
Daily: record ALL food/calories whether I choose wisely or not; reward with $1 each day to buy new music or books.

The time-frame goals are behavior-related rather than results- (or scale-) related. I think taking this approach will bring me closer to the "lifestyle" and take me further away from the "diet". The non-diet, healthy-lifestyle THING is something I have never achieved in the past. I want to set myself up to travel that road, starting right now.



trinaweena said:


> i've only ever told a few people this and they laughed in my face (great motivation!) but my ultimate goal is to be able to run the disney half marathon, and hopefully one day the marathon. Its this thing thats stuck in the back of my head that i kind of cling to as motivation



Trina, I'd say that anyone who laughed in your face just assumes that since they couldn't do it, you couldn't either. You know you can achieve this and that is all that matters. I had walked many 5Ks and run off-and-on for several years before it finally occurred to me just last year that I could do a 10k or half-marathon. And I did them. Once you decide you want to, all that is left is to put one foot in front of the other until you get there. It's not easy, but it's not complicated. And hey... after you do it, you get to rub your finish-line picture right in their faces. 

******************
I took DD to a birthday party today at one of those bounce house places. It was during lunchtime and there was pizza and cupcakes. During the first part of the party (while the kids were playing before we moved into the party room) I was trying to figure if/what/how much I would eat. I was hungry and I knew that if I had one slice of pizza, I'd have a hard time stopping before eating several more slices and the same would happen with cupcakes. So, I decided to not eat anything and eat lunch at home instead. As it turns out, most of the parents didn't eat so it ended up being much easier than I expected. I felt proud of the decision. (I didn't even eat DD's cupcake after she finished licking off all the icing. )

Have a great night, folks!


----------



## buzz5985

My name is Janis, I am 51, I will be 52 in August.  I live 10 miles north of Boston with my Birthday boy DH newly 53, we have been married for 26 years on June 8th.  I had several miscarriages before my DS was born and a couple after.  I wish I could blame my weight on that - but for some reason when I was pregnant I was so focused on the pregnancy I was overweight to begin with my OB/GYN only wanted me to gain 10 pounds and I gained 8.  I wish I could recreate that intensity I felt back then.  My little miracle is now 14 and will be going into the 9th grade in the fall.  He is a hockey player, lacrosse player and soccer player, thank goodness he gave up baseball this year.  He is also plans on becoming an Eagle Scout.  Part of his recent community service was being an assistant coach to a first grade lacrosse team.  We also have a 1 yo rescue dog from Arkansas named Patches.  I work full time nights and have worked some sort of nights for the past 26 years.  When DS was younger I was the Cub Scout Leader - the boys would tell their parents that I was nocturnal.  LOL  

I participated in the Spring Challenge and lost about 25 pounds - which is a small drop in the pond!!!.  I purchased a BodyBug and it has been a tremendous eye opener for me and I contribute the weight loss from the information I gain from the BodyBugg and support from this board.  

I hope to be an active member on this board - but I seem to already be behind and it's only day 2 of the challenge.  

Janis


----------



## donac

Good Sunday morning everyone.  It has been nice reading about everyone's history and goals for this challenge.

Had a busy day yesterday.  Spent all of the morning mowing lawns with dh.  Several years ago fil asked us to mow sil's lawn since he felt he couldn't do it anymore.  It is 45 minutes away.  A couple of years ago fil asked dh to do his lawn also.  When ds2 was home he would do a lot of it but he has been at college last summer and this summer.  Ds1 does help around our house but I help dh with the in laws.  We do what we have to do.  I don't like doing it but I can't let dh do it by himself.  It also helps that sil's house is near a quilt shop I love to go to.

We came home and cleaned up and friends called to ask if we wanted to go see the new XMAN movie.  I had never seen any before but Kevin Bacon was in it and I love Kevin Bacon.  It was okay with a lot of action.

Goals for this challenge. 

1. get back into exercising
2. get back into journaling and counting calories.
3. get organized 

Have a happy and healthy day.


----------



## dthogue

Good Morning,

I just came on WISH this morning to get some motivation to get back into my weight loss journey and found this thread.  I am excited to see that the challenge has just began and I would to be a part of it.

I have about a 50+ pounds to lose.  I have been doing Weights Watchers since Dec 2010 and have lost about 30 pounds.  I was doing well until I broke a bone in my foot 6 weeks ago and have since fallen off the wagon big time and can't seem to get my eating under control.  I'm hoping this challenge will help we get back on track and with the help and motivation from others be successful in my journey.

I look forward to getting to know everyone and going back and reading all the posts.

Have a terrific day!


----------



## dumbo_buddy

Worfiedoodles said:


> Goals? You mean I need to have goals? Oh rats, that means I'm going to have to come up with objectives and make a whole logic model  Ok, I could totally drive myself crazy and do that, because I could take all the time in the world to make it perfect and never start anything...or I could just go with what makes sense right now!
> 
> My goals are to 1) continue to be active consistently so I can do my next race in August feeling strong 2) eat for fuel and nutrition not for comfort or out of boredom so I will be leaner for the next race and 3) to actually do HH and WIN. I think if I do all these things, the weight loss will come. But even if it doesn't come as fast or furious as I would like, I will be living in a healthy, sane manner.
> 
> I ran 6M this morning and it was not pretty. I didn't get into my rhythm until about 3.5, I was just not mentally there.



lol, maria you crack me up! i'm expecting some big flow chart of your goals by our next meeting! 

i like your goal "eat for fuel and not boredom." i'm having a really hard time with this. perhaps "eat for fuel and not boredom" is actually a good mantra to repeat in my head. i'm going to start...now!

rock on with the 6 miles! i really hate those super crappy runs. but hey, that's 6 miles you don't have to do again! they are done. i kept telling myself that during the princess half. after a couple miles that really sucked i kept repeating, "who cares if they sucked? they are DONE!" 



MamaJessie said:


> I would like to lower my cholesterol and drink a LOT more water.  I really love seltzer so that helps.



i have cholesterol problems too and really need to watch what i eat to keep it down. it's really bad - like that of a very large man! i also need to drink more water. 

i love seltzer. in fact, it's a pretty good indicator that i'm pregnant when all you see me drinking it seltzer! i love it! i've been putting in a splash of light cranberrry/raspberry juice and it's great. give it a try 




my3princes said:


> We spent several hours reorganizing our garage today and will hopefully finish tomorrow.  I also played a bit of tennis with my younger two.  We all suck, but at least I was moving.
> 
> I've spent the evening looking at New England campgrounds as we are trying to decide where we want to camp for a week this summer.
> 
> Deb



ooo! where do you think you'll camp? we are heading to gettysburg for 4th of july to camp with my 88 year old grandpa. it's part fun and part painful. ha!

nice work on the reorganizing of your garage. i need to do that with my whole house. 



mommyof2Pirates said:


> This actually cracked me up.  I can totally relate.  I never want to be the fat one either.
> 
> Sorry but I was cracking up at your story about your MIL.  What does navy blue dresses have to do with anything??????
> 
> These are all things that I would love to do but always make excuses because either I spend the money on everyone else or I feel guilty taking time away from my kids.  So I think these are all really great incentives for me.
> 
> This took a second for me to get at what you were trying to say.  I was thinking your dh's name was Jack and I was so confused.  Then I got what you were saying and I was cracking up.
> 
> I know all about he huge hershey kiss......put it down and back away!!!!!!!!!



being a bridesmaid is the perfect incentive to lose weight. i was one in my friend's wedding a few years ago and i lost a ton of weight. i wasn't the skinny one but i wasn't the fattest either. phew!

my MIL is so nuts. we got married in june and she felt that navy was the devil's color. i supposed she wanted pastel or something. i am NOT a pastel person. they were tea length pretty dresses and the gals had pink flowers. navy is nautical! can't get more summery than that. oh the stories i could share about her would blow your mind. my heart is racing just typing this!

i think having your goals be in the form of you-time is perfect! you deserve it!

oh, and the hershey kiss is up on a shelf. i am not opening that thing!



bellebookworm9 said:


> Hey everyone! I went to the mall this evening (looked at new cameras for the trip!) and we stopped at Sears to look at the Land's End bathing suits. They unfortunately didn't have a huge selection, so I will probably end up ordering online. I'm going to shoot for a size 14.



i wore my lands' end bathing suit yesterday and thought i'd let you know that they are just so worth the $$. i've had these suits for a few years now and they are still in great shape. it's worth ordering online and checking sizes. and if they don't fit you can take them back to sears!



BernardandMissBianca said:


> *Shawn* I was wrong, Dirk is a who, not a what. But he road a roller coaster in Stuttgart on roller blades!!!



that guys is nuts!



BernardandMissBianca said:


> * Inspirational quote 6/5/11*
> 
> *No matter how slow you go, you are still lapping everybody on the couch*



amen! love it! 



mackeysmom said:


> My goals during this challenge are:
> 
> 1) To be able to report a loss each and every week,
> 2) To continue walking a minimum of 3 miles, five days a week,
> 3) To try to get up the nerve to start running a little bit,
> 4) To try to eat healthier - get the most "bang" for my WW points each day and not to waste points on overly processed junk,
> 5) To be "forced" to buy an entirely new Fall wardrobe because nothing from last year will fit any longer
> 
> Rewards:
> 
> I had posted previously on the WW thread that I want to buy myself a Pandora/Chamilia bracelet with a few starter beads when I reach 25 pounds (only 4 more to go ) and will then reward myself with a new bead every 5 pounds thereafter.  I think that would make a good visual reminder to stay on track.
> 
> - Laura



you can run! i was scared to start but if you do something like the c25k it's great! it starts you off really slow and builds you up! you can do it!



Connie96 said:


> I have been thinking a lot about goals and rewards lately. This is what I have:
> 
> Weight goals (with no target dates) :
> 
> When my weight drops into the next "decade", I will get a manicure.
> When my weight drops into the next lower "decade" after that, I will have a massage.
> When I achieve my official goal weight(subject to change as I achieve better fitness), I will have a full spa day (massage, mani-pedi, facial, bodywrap).
> 
> Short term goals:
> 
> Monthly: still thinking on this.
> Weekly: accumulate 2 hours of exercise (to increase every few weeks until I can do 5-6 hours per week); reward is to buy myself an inexpensive bouquet of flowers at the grocery store for me to enjoy all during the next week.
> Daily: record ALL food/calories whether I choose wisely or not; reward with $1 each day to buy new music or books.
> 
> The time-frame goals are behavior-related rather than results- (or scale-) related. I think taking this approach will bring me closer to the "lifestyle" and take me further away from the "diet". The non-diet, healthy-lifestyle THING is something I have never achieved in the past. I want to set myself up to travel that road, starting right now.



nice goals. i like these.



buzz5985 said:


> My name is Janis, I am 51, I will be 52 in August.  I live 10 miles north of Boston with my Birthday boy DH newly 53, we have been married for 26 years on June 8th.  I had several miscarriages before my DS was born and a couple after.  I wish I could blame my weight on that - but for some reason when I was pregnant I was so focused on the pregnancy I was overweight to begin with my OB/GYN only wanted me to gain 10 pounds and I gained 8.  I wish I could recreate that intensity I felt back then.  My little miracle is now 14 and will be going into the 9th grade in the fall.  He is a hockey player, lacrosse player and soccer player, thank goodness he gave up baseball this year.  He is also plans on becoming an Eagle Scout.  Part of his recent community service was being an assistant coach to a first grade lacrosse team.  We also have a 1 yo rescue dog from Arkansas named Patches.  I work full time nights and have worked some sort of nights for the past 26 years.  When DS was younger I was the Cub Scout Leader - the boys would tell their parents that I was nocturnal.  LOL
> 
> I participated in the Spring Challenge and lost about 25 pounds - which is a small drop in the pond!!!.  I purchased a BodyBug and it has been a tremendous eye opener for me and I contribute the weight loss from the information I gain from the BodyBugg and support from this board.
> 
> I hope to be an active member on this board - but I seem to already be behind and it's only day 2 of the challenge.
> 
> Janis



hi janis!! 



donac said:


> Good Sunday morning everyone.  It has been nice reading about everyone's history and goals for this challenge.
> 
> Had a busy day yesterday.  Spent all of the morning mowing lawns with dh.  Several years ago fil asked us to mow sil's lawn since he felt he couldn't do it anymore.  It is 45 minutes away.  A couple of years ago fil asked dh to do his lawn also.  When ds2 was home he would do a lot of it but he has been at college last summer and this summer.  Ds1 does help around our house but I help dh with the in laws.  We do what we have to do.  I don't like doing it but I can't let dh do it by himself.  It also helps that sil's house is near a quilt shop I love to go to.
> 
> We came home and cleaned up and friends called to ask if we wanted to go see the new XMAN movie.  I had never seen any before but Kevin Bacon was in it and I love Kevin Bacon.  It was okay with a lot of action.
> 
> Goals for this challenge.
> 
> 1. get back into exercising
> 2. get back into journaling and counting calories.
> 3. get organized
> 
> Have a happy and healthy day.



shoo! that's alot of grass cutting! 

i haven't seen the xmen movies before but also love kevin bacon! there's a little article with him in this week's people. he is just so....cool!

**************************************

ok people i'm off to a terrible start with this challenge. seriously, feel free to kick me off the island. i have been eating every single thing that is bad for me. it's gross really. i'm now up 10 lbs for the pregnant. 10! *** is my problem?? last night i went to the herbalife party and sat right in front of the veggies and dip and the fruit and just ate the whole time. i tried all the shakes (some ok, some horrible!) and listened to the spiel. alot of it i wouldn't try until i'm not pregnant/nursing but i think the shakes might be a good way to get the nutrients. anyway, i walked home after is and reheated an egg roll and ate a bowl of doritos. WHAT? WHY? that's after having all sorts of crap throughout the day. 

today's a new day, right? yeah, nothing more depressing than seeing +2.5lbs overnight. eating this crap is NOT GOOD FOR BABY NANCY SO STOP! 

i need to add to my goals. something like, "no eating after 7:30pm." i just HAVE to keep to that one. have to.

thomas and john are both still asleep! it's 7:15am! wow! i guess getting up at 5:15 the last few mornings has caught up with the little guy. of course i've been up since 4 with a belly ache from all the food and feeling sorry for myself. 

DH and DS are heading to the poconos today. i'm sure DH will come back spouting off whatever nonsense my MIL decides to tell him. i'm always nervous when he takes him there since they are so nuts but i just have to let things go sometimes. it makes DH happy to see his parents. and i don't have to see them. so that's a good thing i suppose. 

i think i'm going to go see a movie today. i found a theater in queens that is still playing water for elephants. i read it on vacation so maybe i'll go see that.


----------



## Rose&Mike

dthogue said:


> Good Morning,
> 
> I just came on WISH this morning to get some motivation to get back into my weight loss journey and found this thread.  I am excited to see that the challenge has just began and I would to be a part of it.
> 
> I have about a 50+ pounds to lose.  I have been doing Weights Watchers since Dec 2010 and have lost about 30 pounds.  I was doing well until I broke a bone in my foot 6 weeks ago and have since fallen off the wagon big time and can't seem to get my eating under control.  I'm hoping this challenge will help we get back on track and with the help and motivation from others be successful in my journey.
> 
> I look forward to getting to know everyone and going back and reading all the posts.
> 
> Have a terrific day!


Welcome! Please let us know if you have any questions!



tinkerbellfriend said:


> I would like to join too!!  My name is Jenny.  I work from home doing medical transcription.  I have 3 kids.  I have been gaining weight since having 3 kids.  I have been gaining weight for about 10 years now.   I need to lose about 80 pounds to get to my ideal weight.  I joined another thread "Walking to Disney."  So my plan is to do lots of walking and hopefully start jogging as well.  Also, I love doing Zumba.  Also, I plan on eating a lot better than I have been.  With working at home, I do a lot of snacking, so I have to work on that as well.  We are going on a Disney cruise next April (first cruise ever) and my goal is to wear a cute, single digit size sun dress.  I know I can do this!  Thanks and I look forward to meeting you all!!


Welcome!

*******
If I missed anyone else who is new, please let me know!

I'm sorry I have not had more time for replies. We have been cranking through yard work that did not get done this spring when it rained and rained and rained.  

I am really impressed with all the well thought out goals! I really enjoyed reading everyone's thoughts. 

My goals for this challenge:
--to lower my maintain weight another pound to 137. 
--to do 15 full pushups. 
--to become more consistent with meal planning. I was doing ok until I went g-f. I'm kind of rebelling a little now, I think. Everything you read about being g-f encourages you to plan, plan, plan. And I don't wanna! (Insert pouty smiley face.)
--to continue to do the yoga exercises to stretch my legs and back at least twice a week.
--to get my mileage back up to where it was before my injury. This is the only goal that is slightly out of my control. I can only do what my knee will let me do. Yesterday we had a great run, BUT my hip was tight, and I spent a lot of yesterday icing cause a couple hours after the run my knee started really hurting, and my hip and my back. So frustrating.

Have a great Sunday!


----------



## Rose&Mike

*QOTD Sunday, June 5
So, I think everyone has some great goals. But as I have learned the hard way, things don't always go exactly as planned.  The hardest thing about healthy living in my opinion, is just staying on the wagon. Do you have a plan in place to deal with weeks when you may not loose or days when you just fall off the wagon? *


----------



## NewlyDisneyCrazed

Rose&Mike said:


> *QOTD Sunday, June 5
> So, I think everyone has some great goals. But as I have learned the hard way, things don't always go exactly as planned.  The hardest thing about healthy living in my opinion, is just staying on the wagon. Do you have a plan in place to deal with weeks when you may not loose or days when you just fall off the wagon? *



My mistake in the past has been that if I "cheat" I might as well stop trying. For instance, if I would have had a piece of cake at a party on Friday night, I would say...oh well, I start my diet again Monday, and then binge all weekend!

I feel like I have a new attitude about eating now. First of all, I would pass up the cake easily because I've gone wheat-free and feel a zillion times better about everything! Secondly, if I did eat, let's say a chocolate bar because I really wanted it, I would say to myself...I wanted chocolate, I ate chocolate, now I have to be good the rest of the day/tomorrow to make up for it. And then not beat myself up about it!

I think this attitude of not completely depriving myself but of finding balance and being conscious of what I am putting into my body will mean lasting lifelong results this time!


----------



## tigger813

Nancy- I'm an Herbalife distributor! I love the shakes especially the Cookies and Cream. I also buy the vanilla and put frozen strawberries, mangoes and blueberries in the shake! I LIVE on the mango aloe with my water! It keeps me on track (usually) with my water intake and also has helped me with some digestive issues. I am a huge tea drinker too. I love the NRG and the raspberry. I usually alternate. I stick with the basic 3 (aloe, tea and shake) and sometimes add additional protein. 

Morning all,

Slept well though went to bed made about the Bruins game! Oh well!

Slept until 8 and Izzie was on the couch playing her DSi! She's so good about occupying herself when she gets up. Now we're watching something else on Nick. 

Looking forward to my day with the family. Going to church this morning and leaving right after communion so we can get to the movie theater in time for the show and ordering our food. I've narrowed my choice down to 2 different salads. 

Scale says I'm up 4 pounds for the weekend! Luckily I have found that I can get that off quickly. It's probably some water weight from the salty stuff I ate yesterday and Friday.

Izzie's knees are sore from her fall at the playground yesterday. She really did a job on them. I think I'll work on getting Ashleigh up so we can leave for church on time. I realized I won't be at church again until mid July now!

Have a magical day!

TTFN


----------



## 6Smiles

Rose&Mike said:


> *QOTD Sunday, June 5
> So, I think everyone has some great goals. But as I have learned the hard way, things don't always go exactly as planned.  The hardest thing about healthy living in my opinion, is just staying on the wagon. Do you have a plan in place to deal with weeks when you may not loose or days when you just fall off the wagon? *



I was thinking a lot about this as when I begin a weight loss endeavor it has always been an all or nothing deal and I've given up.  I'm looking at this as a lifestyle change and omitting "diet" from my mind because that to me is an all or nothing word.  Instead of forbidding myself, which makes me want things even more) from having goodies (ice cream is my downfall especially when it is hot), I am going to allow it once a week.  Deserts that have lower calories such as strawberries and whipped cream, jello and pudding cups are the things I'll use to stave off some of those sweet cravings.

Hope everyone has a wonderful Sunday!

Kris


----------



## 6Smiles

I heard somewhere that drinking ice water makes your body work harder because of the difference in body temp vs. ice water.  Has anyone else heard this and does anyone know if this is true?


----------



## susieb16

Originally Posted by Rose&Mike  
QOTD Sunday, June 5
So, I think everyone has some great goals. But as I have learned the hard way, things don't always go exactly as planned. The hardest thing about healthy living in my opinion, is just staying on the wagon. Do you have a plan in place to deal with weeks when you may not loose or days when you just fall off the wagon? 

This is where I struggle.  I seem to have an all or nothing mindset that I need to work on.  I think the most important thing for me is to realize that this is not a diet but a lifestyle change.  I want to keep the focus on learning to eat well and incorporate exercise into my daily routine.  I also need to accept that I will have times when I "fall off the wagon" and that I can't let that detract from all the positive changes that I've made. Of course, the difficult part is turning these ideals into reality.  I am so happy that I found this group to help me with this journey!


----------



## mikamah

Good morning everyone.  I love reading everyone's goals for the challenge, and it's great to meet our new members.  
Had a pretty good day yesterday, busy so that's good.  Ds's baseball game was a little stressful.  2 of his teammates had to leave halfway through, so they had another player from the league below, so they had some of our kids sit out while the other kid played, but it didn't seem very fair.  One boy missed his turn at bat and in the field, but other kids didn't miss anything. I know it's hard to coach, but I felt bad for this kid.  We lost 17-2, and the kids just all seemed down.  It's our first year officially keeping score, so I guess that changes things.  They don't seem to rotate all kids through all positions this year either, so that is new.   I asked michael after, and he said he had fun, so I hope all the kids did too.  He has a strong arm, so he pitches and catches a lot, so he's seeing more action than kids in the outfield. 
We did some yard work and last night went to a park to see our neighbor get his Eagle scout award.  It was a beautiful ceremony.  We went to the batting cages after, and came home to watch the bruins.  Ds is becoming a true sports fan.  
Wow, we did a lot, so no wonder I slept late til 9:30!!  and haven't done anything productive yet.  But it does feel nice to have no dishes in the sink.  I'm bad about that.  We have a pantry, so you don't see them from the kitchen table, so it's easy to forget til you can't fit the breakfast dishes in too.  I like this organizational challenge.  I can feel it's going to be good to me.  



BernardandMissBianca said:


> * Inspirational quote 6/5/11*
> 
> *No matter how slow you go, you are still lapping everybody on the couch*


Love this!!



Rose&Mike said:


> *QOTD Saturday, June 4
> What are your goals for the challenge? A lot of things I have read say that in order to be successful it works best to break a larger goal into smaller goals. Do you have intermediate goals? Do you have any rewards for along the way.*


I'm torn on my goals.  I always set a weight goal, but never reach it.  So I think this challenge, I will not set a goal weight, so i don't fail.  

1. I will journal my food at least 6 days a week, and follow ww points.
2. I will run/walk 3 days a week, and do another exercise 1-2 days.  I will make up my training plan for the sept half and keep it on my fridge.
3. I will check in here daily, even if I've had a bad day, and know I am not alone.
4. I will do the healthy habits each week, and track my measurements with WIN too.  I gave that up, last challenge as I put some weight back on. 




Rose&Mike said:


> *QOTD Sunday, June 5
> So, I think everyone has some great goals. But as I have learned the hard way, things don't always go exactly as planned.  The hardest thing about healthy living in my opinion, is just staying on the wagon. Do you have a plan in place to deal with weeks when you may not loose or days when you just fall off the wagon? *


Try to get back on track as quickly as possible, and never, ever give up.  I was just looking at the notebook I've tracked my bl weights in since I've been doing these challenges.  Looks like my first one was sept 08.  I started at 199.6, and ended at 195.2.  Spring of 09 started at 198.2, ended at 211.2, the year my mom got sick.  And since then, it's been virtually a maintain around 210.  I know it's the mindless, emotional eating that gets me.  I need to find another focus when I feel stressed.  I was thinking of picking up some fun yarn and starting to knit a scarf, so in the evenings when I find myself searching the kitchen, I can keep my hands busy.  
I seem to have stopped the yo-yo from going back up beyond my highest weight, but I want to get back down to where I feel better about how I look.  

Have a great sunday everyone.


----------



## trinaweena

I will get to replies later im at work on my phone but I jus had to stop by and announce my good news!  I will be registering for my first 5k tonight!!! Its sunday sept 18 so it give me a little over 9 weeks to prepare!!  Im so excited and proud!


----------



## glss1/2fll

Maria--thanks for posting the books you are reading! I am always looking for good titles.  I just finished the Heaven Tree series--so good. Now I'm reading a silly one called Thereby Hangs a Tail.

Yesterday was a good OP day. Today has started off with a chocolate chocolate chip muffin which was eagerly anticipated because it's my "Sunday treat." It was dry so I am disappointed but telling myself: see what happens when you eat naughty food?!

I didn't get the lawns mowed but did get the house vacuumed yesterday. Way too much going on with kids and sports. Today I think I can get one lawn mowed before a basketball game and the other one done after it. Plus plan out some meals for the week. It's the last full week of school and there is a crazy amount of stuff going on!


----------



## tinkerbellfriend

6Smiles said:


> I heard somewhere that drinking ice water makes your body work harder because of the difference in body temp vs. ice water.  Has anyone else heard this and does anyone know if this is true?



Yes, this is true. This is what Dr. Oz says about it, 

"Ice Water

Heres a surprise: drinking ice water forces your body to burn calories by bringing your body temperature back to normal. Eight glasses of ice water a day works off 70 calories. Drink ice water before a meal to feel fuller quicker."


----------



## tinkerbellfriend

trinaweena said:


> I will get to replies later im at work on my phone but I jus had to stop by and announce my good news!  I will be registering for my first 5k tonight!!! Its sunday sept 18 so it give me a little over 9 weeks to prepare!!  Im so excited and proud!



That is awesome!!!


----------



## bellebookworm9

Rose&Mike said:


> *QOTD Sunday, June 5
> So, I think everyone has some great goals. But as I have learned the hard way, things don't always go exactly as planned.  The hardest thing about healthy living in my opinion, is just staying on the wagon. Do you have a plan in place to deal with weeks when you may not loose or days when you just fall off the wagon? *



I guess my plan is to just not get discouraged. As someone in an earlier post said, "It took time to gain this weight and it's going to take time to lose it." I know I'm looking at about a year and a half. So I'll just keep going with my exercise and healthier eating and drinking water and I know it will work eventually.


----------



## glss1/2fll

BernardandMissBianca said:


> * Inspirational quote 6/5/11*
> 
> *No matter how slow you go, you are still lapping everybody on the couch*



I like it! Thanks, just what I need today--lawn mowing here I come!


----------



## Disneylush

WOW gone for a day and I have 8 pages to read. I will get caught up... reading it all makes me excited!

Who am I?
Nancy, age 32, married to Keith (ex-Navy/ skinny runner) for 8 years. Mom to Ryan age 6 (high functioning autistic)  and DD Emmalee age 4. 

I have always been fat, I am the biggest I have ever been (i need to lose 1/2 of me) 

Now is the time, I am sick and tired of it, I am angry at it. I am a manager of a gymboree and my body is in so much pain.

I have to run to work, newline and HUGE sale to set for tomorrow. I will come home late, in pain and catch up on all the posts. 

Oh I should add I was drinking about 4 lg Mc's cokes a day and I cut them out last week. The headache is gone and this is the first of many changes in my life.


----------



## SettinSail

BernardandMissBianca said:


> * Inspirational quote 6/5/11*
> 
> *No matter how slow you go, you are still lapping everybody on the couch*



Love this!   So true !!!



trinaweena said:


> I guess I should do a little introduction since I am new here! My name is Trina (well Katrina but i HATE going by that) and I'm 25. My whole life I've always been the "skinny girl" and have never had a problem with weight, but my parents are overweight so my mother has always told me it would catch up to me.  Well it finally has.  I've been gaining weight steadily for a few years now, going up a size every few months but never really seeing it as a problem untill now.  I'm at a point in my life where I weigh the most i ever have and honestly, i find myself disgusting.  It hurts to say this, because I've always been super proud of my self and really secure and now i just feel so lost.  I even cry in the shower because i hate the sight of myself naked, and i just feel so uncomfortable all the time.
> 
> Another issue is that i dont necessarily look overweight. I'm 5'6" at 166 pounds and in normal loose fitting close i look fine, but i can feel it. I know what i look like and im not comfortable in my clothes they dont fit right and i'm so frustrated putting on yet another favorite shirt to find it no longer fits! My biggest issues is my stomach. I look down and just burst into tears.  I've never actually hated myself before but i do right now.
> 
> Around christmas time i started trying to "diet", watch what i eat, count calories, work out more.  It's been a struggle. I lost 5 pounds but gained it back just as quick.  My big stuggles are
> 1)im hungry ALL THE TIME. I eat and then two hours later im starving again. Im working on portion control but i dont know how many portions i should be having and nothing seems to fill me up.  Plus i work and go to school crazy hours so its hard to plan meals and stuff.
> 2) because of the crazy hours its hard for me to find the movtivation to workout.  By the time I get home im just exhausted. I do have a gym membership and i love to go hiking/walking with the dogs. i'm trying to get back into running (thinking about doing couch to 5k)and i just started the 30 day shred this week but im in so much pain after just 2 days.
> 
> Basicially I need to loose weight for my mental well being but I just dont know how. I don't know what i should be doing and i dont think i have the best support system.  Im sick of hating myself and wanting to do better but just not knowing what to do different!
> 
> You all seem like a great group of people so hopefully i can find the support here that i so desperatly need.
> 
> I feel like i should also mention that I have fibro myalgia, chronic insomnia, Chron's disease, and an extremem anxiety disorder.  I would love to take classes at the gym like yoga or spinning but im terrified of not knowing what to do or being judged!
> 
> Well that's me..sorry so long!



This post has been on my mind all weekend.  It took me awhile to go back and find it.   Hi Trina   I love your name!  I have a few friends who go by Trina as well.  I think it's fun and cute. 

I just calculated your BMI and you are JUST BARELY overweight  I am sure you do not look overweight at all. You are only 12 pounds over.  I think you are very smart to monitor this at your young age and the older Trina will be SO THANKFUL you did  Here are my suggestions:

1. Start with baby steps.  Concentrate more on building habits rather than losing weight to begin with.  Don't worry, the weight loss will happen if you are consistent with healthy habits.  Incorporate one thing at a time and build slowly.  Maybe the only change you can make this week is to walk 3 times for 30 minutes or such.  Next week, continue that and add in no eating after 8:00 pm or such.  Build up slowly over time...

2. No more crying or feeling sorry for yourself  Your beautiful body does so much for you and if you love it and take care of it, it will do even more!!!   Love yourself first!   You are awesome!

3. Carve out 30 mins each evening to plan out the next day.  Write your plan down somewhere, either on paper or on the computer and then save it each day.  I like a pretty paper journal to write in. Eventually, you can just refer back to the saved days and repeat them with no 30 minute planning session needed.

4. WHen you are ready, decide which plan you will follow - counting calories, limiting carbs, WW, SB, etc.  Get books from the library or research online. My plan is simply to "limit my calorie intake".  I don't track anything; I just try to eat less.  It has worked for me but it has been slow.  At your age, your body will be very responsive to any changes you make.

5. If you find you don't like the program you picked or it's too much work, try another one!  Keep on trying until you find your fit!

6. Start small with exercise and build up.  When you don't feel like working out, make yourself do it for 5 minutes and give yourself permission to quit after that if you still don't feel like it (the Rose rule).  More times than not, you will finish your workout!  Also, try working out at different times of day.

7. Try different types of exercise but don't force yourself to do anything you don't enjoy.  I would try the gym but again give yourself permission to not go back if it's not for you.  There are so many videos you can do on your own in addition to walking the dogs or C25K.  I find I like to rotate between 3 primary forms of exercise and occaisionaly throw in something new.

8. Eat often throughout the day!   You should have 3 meals and 2 snacks daily.  Once you get into this habit, if you find yourself hungry, you should have a meal or snack coming up.  After your last meal of the day, if you find yourself hungry at night try gum, hot tea or distractions such as chatting with a friend, needlework, etc.

9. Plan healthy snacks to eat while studying.  Something about studying just goes hand in hand with snacking

10.  Never, ever quit trying!   If it all becomes too much for you, just focus on maintaining where you are for awhile.  When you have more time or motivation, jump back in to trying to lose.

Gee, I hope this does not sound too preachy or bossy.  And, I am by no means a weight loss expert!   But, your post touched me and I wanted to reach out and give you some ideas.  Ultimately, it's all up to you.  I like to tell myself that I may not be following some perfectly calculated plan but anyone knows the difference between a cookie and an apple

Good luck and we are all here to help you with anything.  



BernardandMissBianca said:


> *Shawn* I was wrong, Dirk is a who, not a what. But he road a roller coaster in Stuttgart on roller blades!!!



Oh!!!    I finally found this story on google in English so I could read it.  The article I read also said the park was in Stuttgart but actually it's no where near here  I think we may be the largest city close to this park.
Nope, I haven't been there and never heard of it but looks cool on the website.  I'm going to have to forget it as I already have too many places I'm trying to get to in the last few weeks.

Hope you have conquered Mt Washmore  by now!  Your mini sounds very cool - don't sell it !!    Loving the quotes!!!



Rose&Mike said:


> *QOTD Saturday, June 4
> What are your goals for the challenge? A lot of things I have read say that in order to be successful it works best to break a larger goal into smaller goals. Do you have intermediate goals? Do you have any rewards for along the way.*



My goal is to lose 12.4 pounds and atleast 6 inches this challenge.  I always set a too big goal for myself.  I think if I set a small goal I would just do even worse

I broke my goal into 6 chunks:

1. Lose 2.4 lbs.  This puts me at 30 lost in total and BMI reduced to 32.

2. Lose 4.6 lbs.  This puts me into a new decade on the scale

3. Lose 7.4 lbs.  This is 35 lbs lost in total.

4. Lose 8.4 lbs.    This is BMI reduced to 31.

5. Lose 10.4 lbs.    This is a new 1/2 decade

6. Lose 12.4 lbs.    This is 40 lbs lost in total



Rose&Mike said:


> *QOTD Sunday, June 5
> So, I think everyone has some great goals. But as I have learned the hard way, things don't always go exactly as planned.  The hardest thing about healthy living in my opinion, is just staying on the wagon. Do you have a plan in place to deal with weeks when you may not loose or days when you just fall off the wagon? *



I have been doing this so long now, since February 2010, I just keep rolling through any setback.  Maybe I should get more upset with myself when I have an off day or off week

 I agree that losing the "all or nothing" attitude is key!



mikamah said:


> Ds's baseball game was a little stressful.
> it didn't seem very fair.
> They don't seem to rotate all kids through all positions this year either, so that is new.
> 
> went to a park to see our neighbor get his Eagle scout award.  It was a beautiful ceremony.
> 
> never, ever give up.



We found with youth sports that some seasons were great, some not so great, some coaches were fair and some were awful but baseball was definitely the worst for some reason.  You really have to speak up if you are not happy with things.  It may or may not help but better to speak your mind.  (sounds like Michael is getting plenty of playing time) Some of our coaches played DS like a superstar and others wanted to stick him in the OF or sit him out.  I always hated that DH was never able to help with coaching since he travelled so much with his job.  Hope you have some better games coming up  Glad to hear Michael is getting his playing time and good positions and glad that you are noticing ALL the kids as well!

The eagle ceremony sounds beautiful.  I hope DS makes it to Eagle one day!

I am so proud of you for never giving up  This has become my mantra as well.  If I never quit, I'm bound to succeed one day, right?

So, we went to my ancestral village in Switzerland yesterday.  It was alot like DH's in Germany, very small, neat and tidy with not too many people out and a beautiful old church and well tended cemetary.

DS said he studied "alot, like 2 hours".  Um, we were gone for 7 hours   I just have to hope for the best on the exam.  DH has made himself available for anything DS wanted help with and they have gone over some things the past week.  It's no one's fault but DS if he doesn't do well!

I've had a good day today with eating and did 45 mins on the elliptical.  Feeling very motivated at the beginning of a new challenge!

Hello to all the lovely losers ! 

Shawn


----------



## sahbushka

Rose&Mike said:


> *QOTD Sunday, June 5
> So, I think everyone has some great goals. But as I have learned the hard way, things don't always go exactly as planned.  The hardest thing about healthy living in my opinion, is just staying on the wagon. Do you have a plan in place to deal with weeks when you may not loose or days when you just fall off the wagon? *



I try to remember a saying I heard on these boards 2 years ago.  Just because I break one plate doesn't mean I need to go and break the rest.  I just get back on track.  Now lately it has been taking me longer than it used to so I am hoping that being on these boards will help me stay on track or get back on track if I fall off more quickly.  Also, I have my friends wedding in just under 3 weeks and my birthday another few weeks after that.  Plus, I have all of my summer clothes that are not quite fitting so I have good things to work towards.  I am hoping others have some good ideas because I could sure use some!

Today I am working around the house, going to the gym for the first time in over a week, and hopefully going on a walk or hike with my family.  It won't be very intense as I have a 2 year old but it is better than nothing.

SarahMay


----------



## Disneywedding2010

I still can't figure out this multi quote thing  I still screw it up every time.

Welcome to all the newbies!

*QOTD GOALS*: My goals this time around are to not make goals . Everytime I make a freaking goal I get ticked off when I don't meet them. So this time I'm just going with the flow. I do want to lose 20 pounds but I'm not going to beat myself up if it doesn't happen.

Yesterday was a CRAZY day. Long story short I fired our mechanic because let's just say he was doing an illegal drug and I found out about it. When I called his wife to tell her that he was fired (he conviently didn't have his phone on) she went on and on about how it was HERS and not his and that it wasn't real. I told her fake or not he's fired. Now, he's being a complete **insert bad word here**. Whatever I don't care. You risk running my name through the mud along with my company then you don't deserve a job. He was referred to us by our former insurance lady (he was her BIL). Alan called her and told her what happened and why we fired him. She's calling CPS tomorrow to report it. They have 3 children and the mom is breastfeeding the newborn. Yeah, that's no bueno. 

Then my best friend came over and we hung out until 2am eating junkfood and watching movies. Then Alan and I went to bed. I'm getting ready to get dressed (yes I'm still in pj's) and we're going to grab some lunch and then go get pedicures. Yes, you read that write my big ole tow truck driver of a fiance is going to get his toes done .


----------



## SettinSail

trinaweena said:


> I will get to replies later im at work on my phone but I jus had to stop by and announce my good news!  I will be registering for my first 5k tonight!!! Its sunday sept 18 so it give me a little over 9 weeks to prepare!!  Im so excited and proud!





Shawn


----------



## Disneywedding2010

*Sunday QOTD:* Do you have a plan in place to deal with weeks when you may not loose or days when you just fall off the wagon? 

I wouldn't say I have a plan in place for if I fall off the wagon. I usually try to start back on track the next day. I really should sit down and think about my plan of action.


----------



## my3princes

Rose&Mike said:


> *QOTD Sunday, June 5
> So, I think everyone has some great goals. But as I have learned the hard way, things don't always go exactly as planned.  The hardest thing about healthy living in my opinion, is just staying on the wagon. Do you have a plan in place to deal with weeks when you may not loose or days when you just fall off the wagon? *



For me I have realized that this is not a race to the finish line.  This race ends when I die and I want to live for a long time.  I want to enjoy life, not deny myself everything that I enjoy.  Therefore I will have off plan days, off plan for my weight, but maybe on plan for enjoying life.  That doesn't mean that I can eat what I want all the time, but it is okay some of the time. I know that I can get back on track, I know that I can be a healthy weight and I know that I and only I am in control.  And when push comes to shove I remember my favorite quote "just keep swimming, just keep swimming".  Life will throw us curveballs and we've had some doozies, but we worked through them and have moved forward.  I know that there will be more curve balls in my future, but I also know that I can handle what life throws at me.


----------



## cclovesdis

Kristina: I am still in my PJ's. I didn't wake up until almost 1 PM. I was quite lightheaded too. Unbelievably, when my mom came in to ask if I was awake and I told her how I was feeling, she actually seemed to care! I'll take what I can get. 

I am feeling better, but already feel the start of a panic attack. My heart is racing. There's something about church that is really not making me a happy person. I've debated not going again until it starts back up in the Sept., but I really don't like to quit things. I committed to giving out Communion and without getting religious, I'd feel guilty about quitting that. Hoping that this unpleasant anxiety won't lead to stress eating...

So far, I've had a blueberry pancake today. I considered making myself an egg and my father says, "Dinner will be in a few hours." Thanks Dad. He's usually my support. I've had 4 points today and it's 4 PM. Umm, yeah, that's a lot of food. Okay, I am definitely stressed out.

I just PMed my Friday weight to Donac and I've weighed myself since then and I'm down a good amount. If I can stay OP, I'll be very happy with myself for the week. You are right on the money when you say, WDW is a great motivator!

QOTD: I think the biggest thing for me to do is to forget about the word "binge." I then need to get back OP immediately. I've had a great challenge so far, and I intend to keep it that way.

I'm not sure what my OT hours will look like this week. I can't stay too late on Tuesday, but I'm guessing I'll be staying late at least the other 4 days. I may have to go to the college I went to on Wed. to help plan our 5-year reunion, but I haven't received a confirmation e-mail. I'll plan to be there and "only" stay an extra hour at work.

I stopped writing this posting to WDW dining. I'm nervous Le Cellier isn't a good enough restaurant for my parents' anniversary dinner. I want it to be perfect. When we go out to dinner, we usually order and entree each and maybe soda. Occasionally, my mom orders a glass of wine. My mom wants us to order apps and desserts each, plus probably a bottle of wine for the table. I've read some worrisome reviews lately and I'm nervous. Any thoughts? TIA!

Have a great day everyone! I may or may not be back on before tomorrow night.


----------



## aamomma

Hello, everyone.  I was away camping for the weekend, and just got caught up.  That was a lot of reading.  I am still trying to keep everyone straight in my mind.  There were too many posts to respond to, but I think this is going to be a good challenge.   I will try to keep up better this week. 





Rose&Mike said:


> *QOTD Saturday, June 4
> What are your goals for the challenge? A lot of things I have read say that in order to be successful it works best to break a larger goal into smaller goals. Do you have intermediate goals? Do you have any rewards for along the way.*



My goal is to be a maintainer FOR LIFE by the end of the challenge.  As I have been losing weight this time, I would say I will never see this number on the scale again.  I don't really have rewards, but I have enjoyed reading everyone else's ideas about that - maybe I should try something like that. But it has been a great reward to be feeling better, more energetic, and almost completely free of pain in my back, neck, and shoulder which have bothered me for 5+ years (I think the exercise has improved this tremendously).



Rose&Mike said:


> *QOTD Sunday, June 5
> So, I think everyone has some great goals. But as I have learned the hard way, things don't always go exactly as planned.  The hardest thing about healthy living in my opinion, is just staying on the wagon. Do you have a plan in place to deal with weeks when you may not loose or days when you just fall off the wagon? *


  This is a great question for me right now.  I am 2 weeks away from vacation, and getting nervous [the last time I lost weight before vacation I gained 8 lbs. (free dining at WDW!!!) and came home and never got back OP, and gained all of it back by January this year, when I finally got serious again.]  I keep thinking about how to make good decisions on vacation, without making the whole family focus on what we eat and where, and how much, and how often ...  (although, that is what we did at WDW - only not for healthy reasons!!   which is why I gained 8 lbs.) I think I am going to split meals with my DD - she is a tiny girl for 13 yo and doesn't ever eat a whole meal when we go out.  The only problem is we don't always want the same thing, but she is willing to help me out, so I think we might take turns getting to pick, or something like that.  We are going to the Smoky Mountains this year, so we have lots of hiking, and outdoor activities planned as well.  And I'm writing this post right now so that in 3 weeks if you don't see me posting, you can call me out and get me back on track!!! 
Any suggestions for staying OP on vacation would be greatly appreciated.  Thanks. Linda (oh by the way, maybe the Lindas can start to catch the Lisas and Nancys!)


----------



## JacksLilWench

Rose&Mike said:


> *QOTD Sunday, June 5
> So, I think everyone has some great goals. But as I have learned the hard way, things don't always go exactly as planned.  The hardest thing about healthy living in my opinion, is just staying on the wagon. Do you have a plan in place to deal with weeks when you may not loose or days when you just fall off the wagon? *



My plan for when I'm tempted to eat something that's not OP is to remember this quote from Deepak Chopra.  I don't remember it exactly, but it's something like "So many people are only interested in instant gratification, so they have the second piece of cake.  But how do you feel after the second piece?  Are you satisfied?  Or do you feel sick because you just had too much sugar?"  That really made an impact on me.  So everything I eat now, I ask myself how I'm going to feel after I'm done eating it and what good it's going to do for my body.  But my plan for when I fall off the wagon (and yes it's "WHEN" not "IF") is to remember that I am not perfect and I can only do better next time, and next time is not so far away (Having written that down, I realize how preachy I am to myself  )

********
But I am having trouble with the challenges this week.  I am craving soda something BAD, and I am not even a normal soda drinker, except for maybe a can a day.  I think having been told the challenge is No Soda and I want the point from it so bad, I keep thinking about it.  *exhales* Only a few more days though, I got this!!


----------



## Worfiedoodles

Rose&Mike said:


> *QOTD Sunday, June 5
> So, I think everyone has some great goals. But as I have learned the hard way, things don't always go exactly as planned.  The hardest thing about healthy living in my opinion, is just staying on the wagon. Do you have a plan in place to deal with weeks when you may not loose or days when you just fall off the wagon? *



The key for me is to keep the snacks, meals, or days from turning into weeks. It's always hard to do what you don't want to -- part of being an adult is that dizzying freedom to do whatever you would like -- but with great power comes great responsibility (already looking forward to Henry Cavill ), and I have to do a better job of taking responsibility for my choices, which will hopefully lead to better ones. 

My plan is to divert myself whenever possible -- DIS, read, do something on my endless list, etc., and to make the next eating situation a good one. 

I'm feeling really relieved right now because I was able to renew my drivers' license online. I don't know why the eye test makes me so nervous, but it does. Now I don't have to worry about it for another 5 years  My stress level has already gone down for tomorrow. 

Today was a rest day, I'm looking forward to 3M tomorrow, and now I don't have to rush to get to the RMV! 

What I do need to do is take my measurements and send in my weight. I'm going to do it right now before I forget again...

Maria


----------



## Disneywedding2010

So, its 100+ degrees here (gotta love Texas heat, ha ha). We went to IHOP for lunch and I had 3 eggs over easy, 2 peices of toast, 2 peices of turkey bacon, side of hashbrowns and large chocolate milk. We then went over to Northern Tool to look for something that Alan needed. After not finding it we headed back to the house. I told him we'd go and get our nails done next weekend. I just wanted to get home to the nice air conditioned house. 

I sat around for a little while and then decided that it was probably a good time to get the suitcases unpacked from our trip, . I threw all of my clothes in the washer and then sat back down for a few minutes. I'm getting ready to jump up again and check all the rubbermaid bins that my mom left here for me. I need to figure out what is staying and what is going so Alan can get them upstairs and out of the entryway.

Back later...


----------



## dumbo_buddy

i had a nice day of freedom today. dh and ds are back from the poconos and the little guy is still in one piece so i'm happy 

i again didn't do great with eating but i'm just going to have a smoothie for dinner instead of ordering in (what dh wanted to do). i made the two of them some chicken nuggets and calling it a day.

instead of running or walking i decided to do something different. i did 30 minutes on the elliptical and got a good sweat in.  i had a fruit smoothie for breakfast (put a few spoonfuls of cottage cheese in it and it was really good!). i did a whole bunch of laundry and folding then headed to Queens to a theater to see water for elephants. i brought a bologna and cheese deli sandwich with me and baked lays and had Dots candy. oh well. earlier i ate carrots and hummus too. 

my friend scott called me today and he and his girlfriend are moving to charlotte from chicago next week! sure, it's not closer to here really but it feels closer as he'll now be on the east coast. plus, we went to college in NC so i visit there more often  

did grocery shopping and menu planning and hoping for a nice healthy week. 

oh, guess what! i am pretty sure i'm feeling the baby fluttering! a little here and there. it could be gas though. i have an ultrasound on wednesday and i think i will be able to see if it's a girl or a boy


----------



## dumbo_buddy

oh i forgot ...

did you know that disney doesn't make any maternity clothes anymore?? i found two maternity t-shirts on ebay. they each have thumper on it from bambi. one says "what's kickin?" and the other says, "just kickin' it." cute, right?

can you tell i'm really trying to think positively that a september WDW trip will happen??


----------



## JacksLilWench

dumbo_buddy said:


> my friend scott called me today and he and his girlfriend are moving to charlotte from chicago next week! sure, it's not closer to here really but it feels closer as he'll now be on the east coast. plus, we went to college in NC so i visit there more often




Very cool!!!  I live in a suburb of Charlotte...I love it!  Where did you go to school?


----------



## PRINCESS VIJA

lisah0711 said:


> Vija, baby steps, baby steps.    Don't think about the big, big picture.  Go for that first 5 pounds, then 5%, then 10 pounds.  You'll be on your way in no time.  Glad to hear that your Dad is doing well.  Are you okay, too?  I recall you were very ill last year





Rose&Mike said:


> *Vija*--baby steps. Make this the time you stick with it! Forgive yourself when you mess up. You can do it!



Thank you ladies!  I agree with you so much.  I often get these grandiose plans in my mind and try to change everything, right away. This time it has to be different!  I will write about it in the next post...



Rose&Mike said:


> *QOTD Saturday, June 4
> What are your goals for the challenge? A lot of things I have read say that in order to be successful it works best to break a larger goal into smaller goals. Do you have intermediate goals? Do you have any rewards for along the way.*





Rose&Mike said:


> *QOTD Sunday, June 5
> So, I think everyone has some great goals. But as I have learned the hard way, things don't always go exactly as planned.  The hardest thing about healthy living in my opinion, is just staying on the wagon. Do you have a plan in place to deal with weeks when you may not loose or days when you just fall off the wagon? *



Well, I gues for this challenge my goal is to stay with the challenge all the way through to the end.  I think I have only made it to the end a couple of times.  When the going got tough, I just stopped posting, and inevitably gained weight in the process.  so my challenge is to simply stick with it and loose weight in the process.

As far as what to do when things get goofed up, I just have to make the commitment to come here and post.


----------



## PRINCESS VIJA

I really got inspired!!!  I started a journal on WISH and in the last couple of days things have come together.  I am going to just copy what I wrote, as I am so excited about this,  it is a bit long though...

_Day 1, 364 to go. 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
June 5th, 2011

OK, I have been inspired by a few ladies. 

I have been reading the Amazing Adventures of Diet Girl. She is so funny, and her story is heartwarming and inspiring. She had a lot to loose like me and she did it. It took a long time, but she did it! 

I happened to be clicking through the TVguide and came across the movie Julie and Julia. Something she said in there while she was talking on the phone to her mom in the beginning inspired me to focus on 1 year. I don't remember exactly what she said, but it really inspired me to do something every day for a year to help myself get healthy. 

and finally a lady right here on WISH inspired me. From her user name she is BernardandMissBianca ( I think I saw her name is Buffy) She posted an inspriational quote yesterday and it really seemed to touch my soul.

you don't have to be great to start,
but you have to start to be great 
Between these 3 ladies I really got inspired and saw a vision for myself. 1 year... 12 months, 52 weeks, 365 days... OOOPS, actually it is 366 because it is leap year next year! So I get an extra day to get healthy! 

I need a start, I know I can be great at weight loss, I just need to actually do it, and prove myself!

So, for today I really wanted to work on breaking my addiction to fast food. So for today we didn't have any fast food meals. THAT is an accomplishment itself. 

I also went for a long walk outside up and down hills, and I made the commitment to not snack after dinner. 
So far so good for day 1!!!!!

In the afternoon we went out for a walk in the local park, we also went to the batting cages, hit some golf balls and went for one round in the goKarts. I was so scared it wouldn't work for me, but I took a chance and was able to ride. 

I'm tired of being scared and not living life to the fullest. I am so excited about this year long journey! As I stepped off for my walk, I thought of the saying that A journey of a thousand miles begins with one step... I am really looking forward to that journey and took that one step today! _


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

Awwwww, *Vija* I'm so happy I could inspire someone!! You just made my day!! I think I'm gonna cry! It's nice being on the other side. There are a whole group of ladies here that inspire me every day, I'm honored to stand with them today. 

I like your plan of taking a whole year. they did that on Extreme Makeover Weight loss edition. They gave the person mini goals, 3 months at a time and the trainer worked with the girl for some of the time. They showed her a year later and it was great. 

this is another quote I like "You didn't put it on in a day, it won't come off in a day"
I have to remind myself of that a lot. 

We've given up fast food too. Give it about a week, you will physically feel so much better and mentally you will too. 
I think that is a great start!! One small change at a time!


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

*Shawn*, here is a pic of my car. It's a 1960 Morris Mini Minor. 






There were 250+ cars, about 30 different classes, and there were 15 classic Mini's in our class. I got 3rd place!!!!!


----------



## tigger813

Evening all,

We really enjoyed Kung Fu Panda 2. I ended up having the Dead Man's Chest Quesadilla. It's my favorite there though they changed how it's made but it was still good. We had originally ordered an appy but the server was having trouble with his order machine and forgot to put it in. Actually glad as I was full after. We also got a free popcorn. For supper I had a protein shake. I did have a handful of M&Ms earlier and I'm drinking my water so I am pretty much back on track. I'm going to get up and work out in the morning and then also walk to the wellness center after Izzie gets on the bus.

Talked to my mom for a bit tonight. She had been on the phone with friends all afternoon so she was really tired. She told me that the minister that I grew up with had surgery this week for breast cancer. What a week! My dad was really confused this morning and once again I had to tell my mom to let us worry about Dad and for her to worry about only her. She's scared to death of the radiation tomorrow but hopefully with the pain management they've done over the weekend it won't be as bad. She felt bad she was too tired to talk to me but I told her not to worry that I'll be there in less than 3 weeks and she can talk to me then.

Looking forward to my special days with the girls before I go. Taking Ash to American Girl Place in Natick next Sunday morning and for lunch. Either doing something next Monday or Wednesday with Izzie. I also have plans to get together with some friends over the next few weeks! Hoping to also squeeze some time alone with Brian. We want to go see POTC at some point.

Watching a Bud Greenspan special on the 2010 Olympics. We love his documentaries and hope they can continue them now that he has passed away. Hoping to watch The Queen tomorrow when I get back from my walk and while I'm cleaning.

The next 2 1/2 weeks are going to be insane so I will post when I can!

TTFN


----------



## MamaJessie

Rose&Mike said:


> *QOTD Sunday, June 5
> So, I think everyone has some great goals. But as I have learned the hard way, things don't always go exactly as planned.  The hardest thing about healthy living in my opinion, is just staying on the wagon. Do you have a plan in place to deal with weeks when you may not loose or days when you just fall off the wagon? *



Actually, no - I don't have a plan for that.  Hope to read some good advice here.


----------



## trinaweena

tinkerbellang said:


> My goal is to lose 20 lbs by the end of this challenge.  So that's less than 2 lbs per week - doable.  My first goal is to be below 150 by the end of June.
> 
> Since I have been eating only 1000 - 1200 calories I'm taking a gamble from things that I've read and increasing my calories to 1300 - 1500.  But I'm trying for the no diet soda thing and my goal is to make good food choices even with the increase in calories - which means no sugar or white bread for me.
> 
> Exercise goal is to walk 1 hour or run 30 minutes minimum of 4 days per week.
> 
> Angie



*Angie - * i have just decreased my calorie intake from 1500 to 1300 and im hoping to get it down to 1200 by next month.  I've also cut out soda and thinking about loweing my sugar (already not letting myself have it in my coffee!). 



Worfiedoodles said:


> *Trina* -- I have the same aversion to your name, but for a different reason. It's my middle name, so if I was in trouble and my mom called me just "Katrina", I knew trouble was a comin'!



Funnily enough when my mother calls me Katrina i know im in trouble as well! And in real life i always introduce myself as Katrina not Trina. Only my close friends call me Trina!  I'm a dog trainer and at the start of each new session i have to introduce myself and i always say hi i'm katrina!



bellebookworm9 said:


> Hey everyone! I went to the mall this evening (looked at new cameras for the trip!) and we stopped at Sears to look at the Land's End bathing suits. They unfortunately didn't have a huge selection, so I will probably end up ordering online. I'm going to shoot for a size 14.
> 
> Today was an iffy day for eating. Breakfast wasn't so good, I had cereal and some TimBits. Lunch was homemade veggie cream cheese and Ritz crackers. Dinner was at the mall food court and I had a regular Arby's roast beef sandwich with Horsey sauce and a bottle of water. I had a few bites of the salad that mom got with balsamic vinagrette. Later we stopped for ice cream and I got a "small" Fool's Gold (my favorite and I can never find it!) in a waffle cone.
> 
> I'm working on the 48oz of water as I write this.
> 
> A step in the right direction: Mom wanted to go to Red Lobster for dinner. I said, "You were just having stomach problems. Do you really want greasy, oily food?" She replied, "I'm having a mental health day and you're being logical." I told her, "You are no help to my diet plan." She backed off and so we went to the food court instead.
> 
> No exercise besides walking around the mall for a bit. I was going to mow the lawn, but it rained all day. Today is my day off then I think, and tomorrow will be Day 2 of C25K!



*Gretchen* Your mom sounds a lot like mine, and i know that can be difficult! If your feeling frustrated and need to vent/talk dont hesitate to send me a pm because i deal with this from my mother on a daily basis! Hang in there and remember you are doing this for YOU!



6Smiles said:


> This is a really good question.  After taking a nutrition class last semester I learned that I was not eating enough calories or the right foods to make my body work effectively.  I often skip breakfast and sometimes lunch cause I forget to eat until I am starving then I eat.  I have been sitting on my bum for the past semester so getting up and moving is key.
> 
> So my goals for the next two -three weeks are to eat 3 meals a day plus 2 snacks to up my metabolism, drink 6 8oz glasses of water a day, write down what I eat and workout 5 to 6 days a week (I bought the hip hop abs series months ago that have been collecting dust.
> 
> I made all of these goals today so I am off to a great start.



I have the same goals of trying to eat consistent meals! its tough but ive eaten breakfast every day this past week!



Connie96 said:


> Trina, I'd say that anyone who laughed in your face just assumes that since they couldn't do it, you couldn't either. You know you can achieve this and that is all that matters. I had walked many 5Ks and run off-and-on for several years before it finally occurred to me just last year that I could do a 10k or half-marathon. And I did them. Once you decide you want to, all that is left is to put one foot in front of the other until you get there. It's not easy, but it's not complicated. And hey... after you do it, you get to rub your finish-line picture right in their faces.



Thank you! i actually had the courage to tell my boyfriend last night and he was very supportive and told me i could def do it (i knew i picked a good one). and im registering for my first 5k this week!



SettinSail said:


> This post has been on my mind all weekend.  It took me awhile to go back and find it.   Hi Trina   I love your name!  I have a few friends who go by Trina as well.  I think it's fun and cute.
> 
> I just calculated your BMI and you are JUST BARELY overweight  I am sure you do not look overweight at all. You are only 12 pounds over.  I think you are very smart to monitor this at your young age and the older Trina will be SO THANKFUL you did  Here are my suggestions:
> 
> 1. Start with baby steps.  Concentrate more on building habits rather than losing weight to begin with.  Don't worry, the weight loss will happen if you are consistent with healthy habits.  Incorporate one thing at a time and build slowly.  Maybe the only change you can make this week is to walk 3 times for 30 minutes or such.  Next week, continue that and add in no eating after 8:00 pm or such.  Build up slowly over time...
> 
> 2. No more crying or feeling sorry for yourself  Your beautiful body does so much for you and if you love it and take care of it, it will do even more!!!   Love yourself first!   You are awesome!
> 
> 3. Carve out 30 mins each evening to plan out the next day.  Write your plan down somewhere, either on paper or on the computer and then save it each day.  I like a pretty paper journal to write in. Eventually, you can just refer back to the saved days and repeat them with no 30 minute planning session needed.
> 
> 4. WHen you are ready, decide which plan you will follow - counting calories, limiting carbs, WW, SB, etc.  Get books from the library or research online. My plan is simply to "limit my calorie intake".  I don't track anything; I just try to eat less.  It has worked for me but it has been slow.  At your age, your body will be very responsive to any changes you make.
> 
> 5. If you find you don't like the program you picked or it's too much work, try another one!  Keep on trying until you find your fit!
> 
> 6. Start small with exercise and build up.  When you don't feel like working out, make yourself do it for 5 minutes and give yourself permission to quit after that if you still don't feel like it (the Rose rule).  More times than not, you will finish your workout!  Also, try working out at different times of day.
> 
> 7. Try different types of exercise but don't force yourself to do anything you don't enjoy.  I would try the gym but again give yourself permission to not go back if it's not for you.  There are so many videos you can do on your own in addition to walking the dogs or C25K.  I find I like to rotate between 3 primary forms of exercise and occaisionaly throw in something new.
> 
> 8. Eat often throughout the day!   You should have 3 meals and 2 snacks daily.  Once you get into this habit, if you find yourself hungry, you should have a meal or snack coming up.  After your last meal of the day, if you find yourself hungry at night try gum, hot tea or distractions such as chatting with a friend, needlework, etc.
> 
> 9. Plan healthy snacks to eat while studying.  Something about studying just goes hand in hand with snacking
> 
> 10.  Never, ever quit trying!   If it all becomes too much for you, just focus on maintaining where you are for awhile.  When you have more time or motivation, jump back in to trying to lose.
> 
> Gee, I hope this does not sound too preachy or bossy.  And, I am by no means a weight loss expert!   But, your post touched me and I wanted to reach out and give you some ideas.  Ultimately, it's all up to you.  I like to tell myself that I may not be following some perfectly calculated plan but anyone knows the difference between a cookie and an apple
> 
> Good luck and we are all here to help you with anything.



Thank you so very much for your kind words and advice! It is def helpful and thank you for taking to time to write it all down! It is really nice to know that im only 12lbs overweight even if i feel like i want to loose more!



cclovesdis said:


> Kristina: I am still in my PJ's. I didn't wake up until almost 1 PM. I was quite lightheaded too. Unbelievably, when my mom came in to ask if I was awake and I told her how I was feeling, she actually seemed to care! I'll take what I can get.
> 
> I am feeling better, but already feel the start of a panic attack. My heart is racing. There's something about church that is really not making me a happy person. I've debated not going again until it starts back up in the Sept., but I really don't like to quit things. I committed to giving out Communion and without getting religious, I'd feel guilty about quitting that. Hoping that this unpleasant anxiety won't lead to stress eating...
> 
> So far, I've had a blueberry pancake today. I considered making myself an egg and my father says, "Dinner will be in a few hours." Thanks Dad. He's usually my support. I've had 4 points today and it's 4 PM. Umm, yeah, that's a lot of food. Okay, I am definitely stressed out.
> 
> I just PMed my Friday weight to Donac and I've weighed myself since then and I'm down a good amount. If I can stay OP, I'll be very happy with myself for the week. You are right on the money when you say, WDW is a great motivator!
> 
> QOTD: I think the biggest thing for me to do is to forget about the word "binge." I then need to get back OP immediately. I've had a great challenge so far, and I intend to keep it that way.
> 
> I'm not sure what my OT hours will look like this week. I can't stay too late on Tuesday, but I'm guessing I'll be staying late at least the other 4 days. I may have to go to the college I went to on Wed. to help plan our 5-year reunion, but I haven't received a confirmation e-mail. I'll plan to be there and "only" stay an extra hour at work.
> 
> I stopped writing this posting to WDW dining. I'm nervous Le Cellier isn't a good enough restaurant for my parents' anniversary dinner. I want it to be perfect. When we go out to dinner, we usually order and entree each and maybe soda. Occasionally, my mom orders a glass of wine. My mom wants us to order apps and desserts each, plus probably a bottle of wine for the table. I've read some worrisome reviews lately and I'm nervous. Any thoughts? TIA!
> 
> Have a great day everyone! I may or may not be back on before tomorrow night.



Just to comment on Le Cellier, my boyfriend and i go here every year for our anniversary and we absolutely love it. The service and the food is great! But if your looking for something real fancy, i guess its not the fanciest place.  We did Narcossee's last year for our fancy dinner and i loved that as well!

***********
So i've lowered my calorie intake from 1500 to 1300 and today was the first day.  It's 9:30pm and i still have 200 calories left for the day and i just had a great dinner and feel nice and full so mission accomplished! I have an app on my phone for keeping track of my calories and its great because i can actually scan the barcodes of the foods im eating and it will find the food for me! Cant get any easier! I also did great on my water intake today, and bought a new waterbottle! Its a camelbak, the kind with the straw that you bite down on and then suck. I find i drink alot more when its from a straw! Strange but whatever works i guess!

I also did day 2 of couch to 5k and im a bit more sore than day one but i did push myself a little bit harder.  And like I said before im registering for my first 5K.  It is Run to Breate and all proceeds will benefit lung cancer research. 

I've let myself slack off this evening, was supposed to work on my ethics paper but watched Doctor Who instead! i only have 2 pages left! So class yet so so far!!


----------



## trinaweena

Before I go though i though id post a picture of my hiking/running partners!

this is them helping me pack for disney






and this is them on the trails






The brown and white one is my running buddy!


----------



## bellebookworm9

trinaweena said:


> *Gretchen* Your mom sounds a lot like mine, and i know that can be difficult! If your feeling frustrated and need to vent/talk dont hesitate to send me a pm because i deal with this from my mother on a daily basis! Hang in there and remember you are doing this for YOU!



I might just take you up on that. She's having a rough time this weekend and says maybe "in a few days she'll feel motivated" again. I don't know about that. 

Anyway, today was not so good of an eating day. I had 3 bowls of Cap 'n Crunch for breakfast between 11-11:30am. We ended up going to Red Lobster for dinner with my brother and grandmother. When we picked him up shortly after 3:30 I asked if we could eat before going to the store. I was vetoed because I was the only one who was hungry. So we went to WalMart and ended up at the restaurant around 5. I was STARVING by that point; I have hypoglycemia so that's no good. I was shaky, had a headache, and was so irritable. When we were seated I said to Mom, "Next time I say I need to eat, you need to listen to me." Her reply: "You were the only one that was hungry."  You have hypoglycemia too! Seriously?! 

Well, I ordered a raspberry lemonade and then a water. I overindulged in the biscuits because I needed my sugar back up immediately. I ate all of my salad with some honey mustard dressing. My brother and I split the shrimp alfredo and I ended up bringing some home. Later we stopped for ice cream and I got blueberry cheesecake in a waffle cone. Starting tomorrow I am going to start cooking so that should help get me on track.

I attempted Day 2 of C25K, but only made it 15 minutes before my foot/shin started to hurt. I stopped before it got worse and will pick back up tomorrow or Tuesday.


----------



## dvccruiser76

Whew! Just went through all 24 pages and I'm finally caught up. I will most certainly be copying this post to word before trying to preview since I've lost many long posts in the past. 

So, vacation was good, diet was not  but I'm back and ready to go! I'll post some replies then post seperately about what I've been up to lately. 



lisah0711 said:


> QOTD Wednesday, June 1--What did you have for breakfast? Do you regularly eat breakfast?
> 
> *I'm very good about breakfast Mon-Thurs since I work those days. I start my eating when I get to work at 8:00 with my mini Tropicana OJ and either a chocolate vitatop, or a 100 calorie pack of mini hostess coffee cakes. When I'm home Fri-Sun I usually have b-fast with my DS, which consists of either 2 pieces of toast, or cereal depending on what I make for him. *
> 
> QOTD Thursday, June 2
> How do you feel about stepping on the scale for the first weigh in tomorrow
> 
> *I actually didn't feel bad or worried. I knew that I had been bad on vacation, so my 6 point gain was fully expected. *
> 
> QOTD Friday, June 3rd
> Introduce yourself! Why are you here?
> 
> *Hello, my name is Sue. I'm 34, a wife to DH (31), a mom to DS (23 months), a CPA, and I live in Danvers. I've been a DVC'er since 2000 and love Disney, but DH can take it or leave it. Lucky for him he bought into the DVC family when we married and lucky for me, I owned it before we met  Anywho, this is my 3rd challenge. I did great with my first challenge and made it to goal. For the last challenge, I pushed my goal too far and should have listened to those who said to be a maintainer, especially during tax season. So, for this challenge, my goal is to lose the 6 pounds I gained on vaca and be a maintainer from here on out. Once I lose the 6 pounds, I hope to tone what I have and be happy with it. If I should lose more than the 6 pounds toning, then so be it *
> 
> QOTD Saturday, June 4
> What are your goals for the challenge? A lot of things I have read say that in order to be successful it works best to break a larger goal into smaller goals. Do you have intermediate goals? Do you have any rewards for along the way.
> 
> *Whoops, see above *
> 
> QOTD Sunday, June 5
> So, I think everyone has some great goals. But as I have learned the hard way, things don't always go exactly as planned. The hardest thing about healthy living in my opinion, is just staying on the wagon. Do you have a plan in place to deal with weeks when you may not loose or days when you just fall off the wagon?
> 
> *My goal when I fall off the wagon, which happens every time I vacation, is to weigh in each day I cheat to keep reminding myself of what's happening and after vacation is over I jump back on. Lucky for me the last challenge ended right before vacation.
> 
> I'm not really overweight, but it's a lifestyle choice. I do this, so when I do vacation I don't have to worry about what I eat and enjoy it*





Rose&Mike said:


> Guess what I am doing--yep, icing my knees. BUT I am absolutely THRILLED to say that we had a reasonable run today! We have got to start getting up earlier, though. We got to the park around 8:15 and it was already 76 and a billion percent humidity. But I am not complaining. I'd much rather be hot than cold! Mike said the heat might have actually helped my knee a bit.
> 
> We went 4 miles at a run 4/ walk 30 sec interval. I think the average ended up being right around 11:00, so pretty slow compared to earlier in the spring. But my goal was to go 4 miles. My knee got sore pretty quickly and then just stayed there. No real pain. If it wasn't for the fact that I have battled the itbs for so long now, I would have just ignored it. The really exciting news is the soreness went away during the walk breaks and NOTHING hurts now. I am cautiously optimistic, for the first time in a long time now! We'll see what the doctor says--he might still say more time off, but I'm hoping he says I can keep running for now. I did my rehab exercises and stretched and used the foam roller--so I'm following the rules!



Hi Rose  Glad to hear that you had a good run!



sahbushka said:


> A little about me for those who don't know me.  I am a married mother of two.  My son just turned 6 and will be entering 1st grade in the fall.  My daughter is almost 3 and is very funny and stuborn!  My son is my disney lover...even going on rides my dh is too nervous to go on like tower of terror!  I used to be a travel agent and my specialty was Disney so I was able to do an onsite trip to WDW and toured one of the ships quite a while ago.  My family is going on our first Disney Cruise and WDW trip in November so we are very excited about that.



My son better be a disney lover  We just got back from the Dream about a week ago. You will love it 



mommyof2Pirates said:


> I was confused too.  I saw Rose's post about moving and was like "I though we were moving on monday".  Then after catching up on the first few pages here I realized it is Monday.
> 
> I will be so confused tomorrow.



Love it 



Rose&Mike said:


> *Here's a bonus QOTD*
> Are you On Plan now, or are you waiting until the challenge starts and having a last day or two of splurging?



Oh goodness no  Vacation was here and then there was a whole week before weigh in. Luckily I've only got 6 to get back to where I was. 



ScubaD said:


> Hi Rose,
> Count me in for the summer challenge.  Looking forward to it.
> 
> Dave



Hi Dave, how is Caleb doing?



liesel said:


> I didn't share this when the tornado initially hit Joplin, but my cousin's family lives there.  Her (half)brother was working in the Pizza Hut when it was hit and was almost sucked out into the storm.  The entire building was reduced to rubble and 4 of the people he was with died.  I guess there is a clip of him on the news online somewhere.  When I talked with my cousin (online) last Monday, they were so happy that he was alive that she didn't mention that he also lost everything.  His van and apartment were also destroyed.  He even lost his wallet-sucked into the storm.  His only posession is a bass guitar that was sucked out his van and was still in the vicinity.  The case was battered but it was intact.  Prayers and positive thoughts are appreciated.



Definitely prayers and positive thoughts. He was so lucky 



lisah0711 said:


> And I finished my first half marathon on Sunday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I weigh 10 pounds more than I did at the Princess but I finished this one and I'm actually stronger than I have been in years.  Can't wait to work on my half for September and get some speed.    A lady in line with me at the portapotties was telling me that she was doing her 101st marathon at age 61!  I should be so lucky!



Awesome job 



Disneywedding2010 said:


> Started my Trip Report for our recent trip!
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=41311037#post41311037



I will have to check it out!



NancyIL said:


> I haven't participated in a BL challenge in awhile, because I got tired of not losing weight!  I have been on 3 cruises in the past 6 months, and I have NOT  bypassed the desserts! I also slacked off on the great exercise habits I had for 13 months, and need to get back on track. I'm going on vacation in August (another cruise!) - and I'd like to be 20 pounds lighter by then.



I hear you on the cruise food. Our waiter in Palo would not dare to let us "share" the chocolate souffle so she brought us each one along with a tiramisu to share  So darn tasty 



Rose&Mike said:


> glad you are ok. where is Kathy? And someone else lives near kathy, but I can't remember who.
> 
> Here's what I have learned after living here for 16 years. There are different kinds of tornados--some come at the beginning of a storm and some come at the end (these are usually more dangerous, from what I understand and you can often see blue sky in pictures of them). Anyhow, anyone who is under a warning should stay in their basement until they give the all clear just to be safe.



It's me, Kathy and I both live in Danvers. Sorry that I was mia. Vacation was first then we had to get settled in and head to NH for my DH's grandmother's funeral service, which was actually in Maine but the in-laws are from NH so we stayed there. Luckily the tornados did not hit Danvers, but prayers to anyone that was affected. 



tigger813 said:


> I'm having a hard time not breaking down tonight. My sister called this afternoon and gave me the latest update on my mom. (For those new here, my mom was diagnosed with Multiple Myeloma about 3-4 weeks ago and has had a rough start with radiation and my sister has been taking care of her around the clock the past 10 days. She and her husband are celebrating their 25th anniversary by going on a Hawaiian cruise which she totally deserves and I would never take that away from her. )They started radiation again and are giving her double doses of morphine before the treatments. She will have 4 more treatments by next Wednesday. Then they will give her a few weeks off and start chemo the week of June 26th. I will be flying down on the morning of June 24th. I was hoping to be home by the 30th but my sister told me that I have to stay until July 4th. She gets home on the 3rd in the evening and Mom needs to be monitored while she begins the chemo. I am very upset but know that I have to do it.



Hi Tracey. Sorry to hear about your mother, I have been keeping up with your posts. Try not to worry about Brian and the kids, everyone will be okay at home and will be that much more happier to see you when you return. Try to take care of yourself while you are there, which can be tough when you're focussing on your mother. I will be praying for you and your family 



trinaweena said:


> I guess I should do a little introduction since I am new here! My name is Trina (well Katrina but i HATE going by that) and I'm 25. My whole life I've always been the "skinny girl" and have never had a problem with weight, but my parents are overweight so my mother has always told me it would catch up to me.  Well it finally has.  I've been gaining weight steadily for a few years now, going up a size every few months but never really seeing it as a problem untill now.  I'm at a point in my life where I weigh the most i ever have and honestly, i find myself disgusting.  It hurts to say this, because I've always been super proud of my self and really secure and now i just feel so lost.  I even cry in the shower because i hate the sight of myself naked, and i just feel so uncomfortable all the time.
> 
> You all seem like a great group of people so hopefully i can find the support here that i so desperatly need.
> 
> I feel like i should also mention that I have fibro myalgia, chronic insomnia, Chron's disease, and an extremem anxiety disorder.  I would love to take classes at the gym like yoga or spinning but im terrified of not knowing what to do or being judged!



Hi Trina and welcome. This board is great for support. I also have crohn's, so I can understand what you may be going through 



aamomma said:


> Hello, everyone.  My name is Linda.  I am 44 years old.  I have two teen-age DDs, and a DH.  I have lost 27 lbs. since January (with the help of the BL spring challenge) and I am hoping to lose 8 more to get to my goal. I am obsessive about counting calories, but not so good with exercise.  To improve that, I bought a Leslie Sansone DVD and have been very good at doing it about 6 days a week - I do seem to be enjoying it.  Good luck to everyone, and nice to meet you all.



I love Leslie Sansone videos  which one did you buy? I really enjoy the American Heart Association ones. 1, 2 and 3 miles. 



RemembertheMagic98 said:


> I'm still looking for Prince Charming but will settle for one of the seven dwarves at this point.





Hi Karen! DH doesn't love Disney, but accepts it so it's helpful knowing that you can still enjoy it even if DH doesn't "love" it. 



buzz5985 said:


> My name is Janis, I am 51, I will be 52 in August.  I live 10 miles north of Boston with my Birthday boy DH newly 53, we have been married for 26 years on June 8th.



Hi Janis, sorry if you told me before, where are you in Mass? Saugus? 



dumbo_buddy said:


> oh i forgot ...
> 
> did you know that disney doesn't make any maternity clothes anymore?? i found two maternity t-shirts on ebay. they each have thumper on it from bambi. one says "what's kickin?" and the other says, "just kickin' it." cute, right?
> 
> can you tell i'm really trying to think positively that a september WDW trip will happen??



Funny you should mention it. Maybe you can search the Babies R Us website, but I saw the cutest maternity shirt there about a year ago. It was maroon or magenta and just had 2 white Mickey hands on the front placed like they were holding your baby bump. I can't remember if it said anything or not, but you could tell they were Mickey's hands and I believe the sides we scruntched like a lot of the t-shirts are for maternity. If I had been prego still I would have gotten it.


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

BernardandMissBianca said:


> I was wrong, Dirk is a who, not a what. But he road a roller coaster in Stuttgart on roller blades!!!



Wow whoever decided to do this is not right mentally.



BernardandMissBianca said:


> * Inspirational quote 6/5/11*
> 
> *No matter how slow you go, you are still lapping everybody on the couch*



Love this!!!!!!!



Connie96 said:


> I have been thinking a lot about goals and rewards lately. This is what I have:
> 
> Weight goals (with no target dates) :
> 
> When my weight drops into the next "decade", I will get a manicure.
> When my weight drops into the next lower "decade" after that, I will have a massage.
> When I achieve my official goal weight(subject to change as I achieve better fitness), I will have a full spa day (massage, mani-pedi, facial, bodywrap).
> 
> Short term goals:
> 
> Monthly: still thinking on this.
> Weekly: accumulate 2 hours of exercise (to increase every few weeks until I can do 5-6 hours per week); reward is to buy myself an inexpensive bouquet of flowers at the grocery store for me to enjoy all during the next week.
> Daily: record ALL food/calories whether I choose wisely or not; reward with $1 each day to buy new music or books.



Great goals and rewards.  Good job at the party.  I usually find that if the other parents are not eating its easier to say no thank you.  I dont want to look like the fat lady who eats alot.



dthogue said:


> Good Morning,
> 
> I just came on WISH this morning to get some motivation to get back into my weight loss journey and found this thread.  I am excited to see that the challenge has just began and I would to be a part of it.
> 
> I have about a 50+ pounds to lose.  I have been doing Weights Watchers since Dec 2010 and have lost about 30 pounds.  I was doing well until I broke a bone in my foot 6 weeks ago and have since fallen off the wagon big time and can't seem to get my eating under control.  I'm hoping this challenge will help we get back on track and with the help and motivation from others be successful in my journey.
> 
> I look forward to getting to know everyone and going back and reading all the posts.
> 
> Have a terrific day!



I saw that you are planning to do the princess.  A group of us ladies did the 2011 princess and it was so much fun.  Some are doing it again this year.  You will have a blast and it is a great motivator.



Rose&Mike said:


> *QOTD Sunday, June 5
> So, I think everyone has some great goals. But as I have learned the hard way, things don't always go exactly as planned.  The hardest thing about healthy living in my opinion, is just staying on the wagon. Do you have a plan in place to deal with weeks when you may not loose or days when you just fall off the wagon? *



I really dont have a plan so I should make one right!!!!!  I think the biggest thing for me to learn is that just because I make a bad choice one meal does not mean I should blow the rest of the day or week for that matter.  




mikamah said:


> Ds's baseball game was a little stressful.  2 of his teammates had to leave halfway through, so they had another player from the league below, so they had some of our kids sit out while the other kid played, but it didn't seem very fair.  One boy missed his turn at bat and in the field, but other kids didn't miss anything. I know it's hard to coach, but I felt bad for this kid.  We lost 17-2, and the kids just all seemed down.  It's our first year officially keeping score, so I guess that changes things.  They don't seem to rotate all kids through all positions this year either, so that is new.   I asked michael after, and he said he had fun, so I hope all the kids did too.  He has a strong arm, so he pitches and catches a lot, so he's seeing more action than kids in the outfield.



Im glad michael still had fun.  The sad part is the kid who's turn got skipped probably didnt.  It does change alot as the kids get older and I am just saying this from experience.  I remember when I played pee wee softball it was so fun and everyone got to play all the positions and everyone batted.  Then I moved up and got older and I can remember clearly one game I was playing first base and I missed the ball that was thrown to me and a run scored.  The coach who was my friends dad reemed me a new one and was screaming in my face.  I remember tears just rolling down my cheeks and I just wanted to run to my mom.  I was in 7th grade.  It only got worse as I got older and sadly you become used to the yelling and the pressure.  

I am so nervous for this stuff when ryan starts football in August.  Ive heard the coaches forget how young they are.  My dh says if he is going to play football he will need to learn how to deal with this because its just how it is.

Sad right!!!!!



trinaweena said:


> I will get to replies later im at work on my phone but I jus had to stop by and announce my good news!  I will be registering for my first 5k tonight!!! Its sunday sept 18 so it give me a little over 9 weeks to prepare!!  Im so excited and proud!




Horray.  That is excellent.  You have plenty of time to get yourself ready.



Disneylush said:


> Oh I should add I was drinking about 4 lg Mc's cokes a day and I cut them out last week. The headache is gone and this is the first of many changes in my life.



Great job.  This is a great way to start.



SettinSail said:


> So, we went to my ancestral village in Switzerland yesterday.  It was alot like DH's in Germany, very small, neat and tidy with not too many people out and a beautiful old church and well tended cemetary.



Im glad you got to go!  and at least DS did some studying.  I wish him luck on his test.



Disneywedding2010 said:


> Yesterday was a CRAZY day. Long story short I fired our mechanic because let's just say he was doing an illegal drug and I found out about it. When I called his wife to tell her that he was fired (he conviently didn't have his phone on) she went on and on about how it was HERS and not his and that it wasn't real. I told her fake or not he's fired. Now, he's being a complete **insert bad word here**. Whatever I don't care. You risk running my name through the mud along with my company then you don't deserve a job. He was referred to us by our former insurance lady (he was her BIL). Alan called her and told her what happened and why we fired him. She's calling CPS tomorrow to report it. They have 3 children and the mom is breastfeeding the newborn. Yeah, that's no bueno.



Sorry for the crazy day.  People just amaze me sometimes at how dumb they can be.  I hope CPS checks them out and gets the family and those kids some help.



dumbo_buddy said:


> oh, guess what! i am pretty sure i'm feeling the baby fluttering! a little here and there. it could be gas though. i have an ultrasound on wednesday and i think i will be able to see if it's a girl or a boy



How exciting.  I hope you will share with us what it is!!!!!



dumbo_buddy said:


> oh i forgot ...
> 
> did you know that disney doesn't make any maternity clothes anymore?? i found two maternity t-shirts on ebay. they each have thumper on it from bambi. one says "what's kickin?" and the other says, "just kickin' it." cute, right?
> 
> can you tell i'm really trying to think positively that a september WDW trip will happen??



Those shirts definitely are too cute.  I think even if you dont make it to disney you should have them anyway.

*********************************************************

We had a fun day.  It started with the end of the year award ceremony at sunday school.  My boys both got the Best Sharer's award.  

Then we went to my dh's godsons dance recital.  We only stayed for 3 1/2 hours and then left at intermission.  Yes you read that right 3 1/2 hours and it was only half way done.  Im so glad his performance was in the first half.  He was so cute doing his hip hop routine. Of course I had tears coming down my face and my dh thought I was crazy.  I cry at anything.

We then met up at my nana's where the boys were.  Then all the kids needed to do a dance recital.  Nick is definitely my dancer/rockstar.  He is only 4 and manages to do a hand stand into some kind of made of break dancing move.  He also does the robot which just cracks us up.  We are thinking of putting him in a break dancing class but not sure if we can afford it this year.  Well see.

I am off this week and so looking forward to it.  Ryan has school tomorrow so I will take him and pick him up and then we are having lunch with one of his classmates and his mom.  The oil company is coming in the afternoon to do our annual cleaning.  Lots of stuff to keep me busy and out of the fridge.


----------



## dvccruiser76

Man oh man, I just realized that I need to change my signature, since our cruise is over and now it looks like I'm going again. Hmmmm....

I know I know, I need to just take it down 



trinaweena said:


> Before I go though i though id post a picture of my hiking/running partners!
> 
> this is them helping me pack for disney



Love it 



bellebookworm9 said:


> Anyway, today was not so good of an eating day. I had 3 bowls of Cap 'n



Mmmm.... I haven't had that in ages. I could go for a bowl of Cap 'n Crunch right now. 



So, we're back. The cruise was great  DS had the best time out of all of us. DH who can be a pain during vacation was so so. He kept saying he was disapointed with the ship, which was aggrevating, but at least I wasn't at work. 

DS did great, with the exception of throwing up on the flight down  Luckily we had changed our plans and booked 2 nights at the Hyatt in the Orlando airport, so we landed, got our bags, checked in and had him in the tub in under 30 minutes. I had to laugh though, because his spare clothes were in the suitcase, so we wheeled him through the airport in a zipped up hoodie and a diaper. When they're not even 2 it doesn't really make a difference  or if it should have, I didn't seem to mind 


So, we got back last week then had to leave for NH, because DH's grandmother had passed away and her service was yesterday. 


All in all vacation was good. I ate way too much, had a lot of yummy drinks and a great time. 


Unfortunately Wolfgang Puck Express in DTD was closed due to renovations, so my great breakfast plans were foiled and we ended up eating breakfast at Earl of Sandwich. For any of you sweets fans, I got the *brownie and creme sandwich* that I had seen pictures of on the food porn thread and it was to die for  I didn't realize until I read more about it on the Disney food blog that there is a second one with peanut butter frosting too. Needless to say this will be a repeat when we take DS to Disney in 18 months. Can you tell I'm counting down until my next Disney related trip already?


DS was weary of the characters on the boat. If I can figure it out, I have a funny picture to post that was taken of him with Goofy in the nursery while we were at dinner. 


Work was great last week seeing as it was only a 3 day week 


Today when we got back we went to 4 open houses. We put our townhouse on the market before vacation, so we'll see what happens. I'd love to stay in Danvers, but DH and I are really picky and he wants a house with some land to it. We've found perfect locations, but they're in neighboring towns, so I'm not sure what will happen. I'm torn, I have only moved once so I'd like to keep the whole moving thing limited especially once DS gets to be school age. I'd love to build so I know that I'm getting exactly what I want, but that may mean living in a town that I'm unfamiliar with. Does anyone know anything about Rowley, MA or a good way to tell what schools are good or bad?

Well, I better get to bed. Speaking of Crohn's, mine is mad as ever. Probably the 2 black cherry Mike's hard lemonades that I had yesterday. Hope everyone had a nice weekend! Hello to anyone I missed.


Kathy are you doing any of the family festival activities? We'll be away the weekend of Endicot Park day for my niece's recital , but I'd love to meet up.


----------



## Disneyland_emily

I think everything is back to normal..

So after my crazy shift on Friday that ended up being 15.5 hrs long (and ending at 6:15 in the MORNING!) which then put the weekend into a crazy loop as I was supposed to hit the MK Saturday morning so didn't sleep until 6ish that night so my sleep cycle was gone add the no internet all weekend until I made the hr + trip to hit the ONE location open Sunday to switch out the modem

Least my food intake hasnt been too bad (did splurge and hit BK on my way home from work Saturday as I hadnt eaten since oh 9:30 the night before) but havent gotten either a run or exercise in besides walking the MK (and Typhoon Lagoon the night before)

But I finally registered for the Wine and Dine race so steps in the right direction

-em


----------



## Meetmeinmontauk

lisah0711 said:


> QOTD Sunday, June 5
> So, I think everyone has some great goals. But as I have learned the hard way, things don't always go exactly as planned. The hardest thing about healthy living in my opinion, is just staying on the wagon. Do you have a plan in place to deal with weeks when you may not loose or days when you just fall off the wagon?



I kinda fell off the wagon a bit today & I've learned not to beat myself up over it. I'll wake up tomorrow & keep up the healthy habits.


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

*  Inspirational Quote 6/6/11  *

*Success is a staircase, not a doorway*



Tell me your interpretation of this quote.


----------



## sahbushka

So today was ok.  I stayed within points, drank lots of water, had my 2 fruits, worked out and stayed away from soda.  We even took the kids to the park and threw a ball around a bit.  Overall very good.  I am taking my work out clothes to work tomorrow so will hopefully get a work out in during lunch.

SarahMay


----------



## Disneywedding2010

Its after midnight here and I need to head to bed shortly. This being nocturnal kind of throws my days off but I can't help it. Its not a habit that you can just change over night. 

Tomorrow: I need to call the vet and get one of the cats in to see what they can do about her one paw. I also need to finish cleaning house and at some point want to try to get on the treadmill and get a half a mile (or more) in.


----------



## donac

Good Monday morning everyone. 

I am moving very slow this morning and don't know why.  

I realized yesterday that this is not the week to start this.  I have a barbque tonight and a luau for lunch on Wednesday.  Just have to keep in control and I should be okay.  

Just wanted to say HI to everyone. 

Have a happy and healthy day.


----------



## flipflopmom

Hey everyone!  Miss me?  

I miss you guys so so so so much!  I haven't decided yet if I honestly have the time to commit to joining the challenge.  I am literally sitting here crying right now because I miss you all so much, and I have totally lost control of my healthy lifestyle.

Just a quick update:  I am currently taking 3 grad school classes.  This means I am up at 3:30 -4 every morning writing, reading, and more reading, go to work, come home, and sit in front of the computer until 11 or so every night working.   I am in online class 2-3 nights a week, depending on the week, plus working on a group project AND another class that doesn't meet, but has a lot of work required.  I decided to take on 3 this summer because I am ready to just have this degree and be done!  Hopefully, I will get my Master's in Dec.

Both of the girls are playing ball, and they each have 2-3 games a week.  Trying to coordinate ball and classes is enough to make me itch!  

Brad has been on me to get back on here, he can tell from my mentality that I need to be.  One month from now, we will be in WDW, and I haven't even ordered tickets yet!  I have got to do that this week!  Thankfully, the last day for the kids was Friday, so once I get all my end of the year stuff done and my room boxed up and cleaned out, I will be done.  Then I should have a bit more free time.

See, this is why I am hesitant to formally join the challenge.  All I do is whine and complain and eat really unhealthy stuff!    But I have gained more than I care to disclose at this point, since I haven't been able to run in forever, and have allowed a few bad things to creep back in.  In fact, I feel really guilty typing this now instead of reading one of the 6 chapters I have to have read by 5pm today!  

But I did want to drop in and say hello.  I will try to jump in some this week, but I honestly can't make any promises!

I love you all so much!  
Taryn


----------



## tigger813

Taryn- So glad to see you post! We most definitely miss you and love you very much too!!!! Take care of yourself and post when you have time just to update us on life!!!!!

Just got off the phone with my mom. She was quite down this morning and missing my girls. She loves the Lady stuffed dog we sent her. She slept with it on her chest last night. With all the medication she forgot my husband's name and got all upset and I told her that she has to stop worrying about all that. She was on the phone a lot yesterday. She said she never realized how many friends she had! And I said, I knew you had them all. They are making sure she doesn't get any blood clots and have her legs moving and give her a shot everyday. 

Well, I need to go get Ashleigh up and fed and dressed and make her lunch. I got up and did the 2 mile WATP and will also walk to the wellness center and back after Izzie gets on the bus. I also need to run over to the rec dept as it wouldn't let me sign Izzie up for an American Girl Doll camp she wants to go to the same week as Ash is in sewing camp. The calendar program appears to be messed up and said she wasn't old enough to attend the camp.

TTFN


----------



## dumbo_buddy

JacksLilWench said:


> Very cool!!!  I live in a suburb of Charlotte...I love it!  Where did you go to school?



we went to wake forest. i'm looking forward to visiting him! i wanted to get down this fall for a football game but i don't know if that's going to happen now that i'm due in november! next year though!



PRINCESS VIJA said:


> I really got inspired!!!  I started a journal on WISH and in the last couple of days things have come together.  I am going to just copy what I wrote, as I am so excited about this,  it is a bit long though...



loved your journal entry! sounds like you are on the right path! looking forward to following you in your journey! 



trinaweena said:


> So i've lowered my calorie intake from 1500 to 1300 and today was the first day.  It's 9:30pm and i still have 200 calories left for the day and i just had a great dinner and feel nice and full so mission accomplished! I have an app on my phone for keeping track of my calories and its great because i can actually scan the barcodes of the foods im eating and it will find the food for me! Cant get any easier! I also did great on my water intake today, and bought a new waterbottle! Its a camelbak, the kind with the straw that you bite down on and then suck. I find i drink alot more when its from a straw! Strange but whatever works i guess!
> 
> I also did day 2 of couch to 5k and im a bit more sore than day one but i did push myself a little bit harder.  And like I said before im registering for my first 5K.  It is Run to Breate and all proceeds will benefit lung cancer research.
> 
> I've let myself slack off this evening, was supposed to work on my ethics paper but watched Doctor Who instead! i only have 2 pages left! So class yet so so far!!



nice work on the food choices. what is the app you use? i'm interested! 

when is the 5k?? how exciting!



bellebookworm9 said:


> Anyway, today was not so good of an eating day.
> 
> I attempted Day 2 of C25K, but only made it 15 minutes before my foot/shin started to hurt. I stopped before it got worse and will pick back up tomorrow or Tuesday.



today is a new day! just get back on that wagon!



dvccruiser76 said:


> Whew! Just went through all 24 pages and I'm finally caught up. I will most certainly be copying this post to word before trying to preview since I've lost many long posts in the past.
> 
> 
> Funny you should mention it. Maybe you can search the Babies R Us website, but I saw the cutest maternity shirt there about a year ago. It was maroon or magenta and just had 2 white Mickey hands on the front placed like they were holding your baby bump. I can't remember if it said anything or not, but you could tell they were Mickey's hands and I believe the sides we scruntched like a lot of the t-shirts are for maternity. If I had been prego still I would have gotten it.



sounds like the trip was a good one! usually weight gain on a vacation is easy for me to take off. i guess being preggo is making my body say no way jose this is staying!  i like how your waiter wouldn't let you share. sheesh! 

i know exactly the shirt you are talking about and it's nowhere to be found!!! it was sold at motherhood maternity for a while but no more! they have some mickey maternity shirts but they are all 3/4 length and there is no way i'll be wearing THAT in florida in september at 30 weeks preggo. i would probably instantly turn into fire!

i don't know why disney stopped doing maternity. there has GOT to be millions of moms like me who want to wear disney stuff with a belly!



mommyof2Pirates said:


> We had a fun day.  It started with the end of the year award ceremony at sunday school.  My boys both got the Best Sharer's award.
> 
> Then we went to my dh's godsons dance recital.  We only stayed for 3 1/2 hours and then left at intermission.  Yes you read that right 3 1/2 hours and it was only half way done.  Im so glad his performance was in the first half.  He was so cute doing his hip hop routine. Of course I had tears coming down my face and my dh thought I was crazy.  I cry at anything.



you must be so proud of those boys! congrats!! you are a great mama for teaching them to share so well!

omg i cry at EVERYTHING too! i went to my cousin's dance recital a couple years ago and was crying and my aunt and uncle looked at me like i had problems. ok, i mean, i do...but still! i cry alot!



BernardandMissBianca said:


> *  Inspirational Quote 6/6/11  *
> 
> *Success is a staircase, not a doorway*
> 
> 
> 
> Tell me your interpretation of this quote.




to me, this means that succeeded in something will take hard work. if weight loss were easy we'd all be twigs. walking up the stairs takes way more effort and energy and is much harder than simply walking through an open door. this is a really great quote. it's not easy, but that's why they call it success!

********************************
ok i didn't get a chance to reply to every single post but will one day get there! there are so many folks on here now. awesome! 

i'm feeling better today and less bloated on all the salt from the previous day. i'm still up 8.5 lbs and i'm only 15 weeks which is a bit much. i have my doctor's appt tomorrow and i wonder what he'll say about the weight gain. it's hard mentally and emotionally seeing the numbers go back to where they were not that long ago. all last summer i was 144-147 and started the spring challenge at 143.5. i was so thrilled to get to 135 and finally reaching goal that it's just a little hard to wake up at 142.5 again. and 15 weeks preggo means that extra 8.5 is NOT even close to all baby. ah well.

i'm going to head out after DH leaves for work for a run/walk around maritime today. then i'll come back and shower and head out to orchard beach for an end of the year playdate at the park there with the mommy and me group. i have to bring a box of joe and 100 munchkins from dunkin donuts  must. not. eat. any. i will have to pack some pb&j's for thomas and i so i don't wind up eating a million donuts. 

tomorrow is my ob appt in manhattan at 8am. i will have to bring thomas. ugh. then wednesday i have an ultrasound at the hospital at 7:45. dh will be there so he can at least hold thomas for me! thursday i'm going to take thomas up to some talent agency. people have been saying he should model for a long time so i figure i'd see if he really is cute or if people are just being nice!


----------



## Rose&Mike

PRINCESS VIJA said:


> Well, I gues for this challenge my goal is to stay with the challenge all the way through to the end.  I



This is a FABULOUS and very doable goal. You can do this Vija! Remember, baby steps!

*Taryn*--I miss you!

*******
I feel like the totally mia coach this week. We got a ton done this weekend. So that's good. Our yard is looking pretty good. 

I will try to get back on this afternoon with replies, but we have some family stuff going on today, and I'm not sure that I will make it. 

If you haven't done so yet, pm donac your starting weight. You can also pm Connie96 your WIN numbers. See the first page of this thread for more info.

Have a great day everyone!  Make good choices!


----------



## Rose&Mike

*QOTD Monday, June 6
Do you have an exercise plan? *

*****

I just skimmed it, but giving what we have been talking about I thought this was a timely article.

Ways to reward yourself without food.
http://www.sparkpeople.com/resource/motivation_articles.asp?id=86


----------



## tigger813

Rose&Mike said:


> *QOTD Monday, June 6
> Do you have an exercise plan? *
> 
> *****
> 
> I just skimmed it, but giving what we have been talking about I thought this was a timely article.
> 
> Ways to reward yourself without food.
> http://www.sparkpeople.com/resource/motivation_articles.asp?id=86



Trying to get back into my old routine. Did 2 mile WATP this morning and walking to the Wellness Center. I also hope to pull out the Wii and try a new dance workout I bought last month.

TTFN


----------



## SettinSail

My exercise plan is:

tu/th/su -- jog 3.1 (5K)  I'm a very slow and careful jogger
mo/sa -- elliptical for 45 minutes, a different pattern each time
Wed/Fri -- one hour yoga class

I also do a ton of walking in my every day activites and I have to walk up 2 flights of stairs to get to my apt and down 3 flights of stairs for every load of laundry (in the basement).  Life has been very disruptive lately and I have not been faithful to my exercise plan.  Very timely QOTD for me!

Taryn - SO good to hear from you!!!   You are missed!   Could you just check in a couple times a month until you're finished with classes?  Love to keep up with you and the girls.  I am moving back to NC at the end of June!

Lindsay - congrats to your boys  What an awesome award to earn, I would be so proud.  I hear you on the dance recitals.  I have not missed being unable to attend my neice's for the past couple years

BronxNancy - I would be excited to go into Manhattan even for a Dr appt   Hope Thomas is on good behavior for you today

Sue - Welcome Back!!!   Will you do a Trip Report?  Would love to hear all about the Dream!

Trina - Your dogs are so cute!   Love their costumes!

Dona - I was also feeling off this morning.   Hope your day got better

Hello to everyone else

So, I was feeling all funky-monkey this morning and snuck back to bed after DS left for school and DH left for work at 7:30.  I closed all the windows against the street noise and turned on the window unit A/C in that room which we RARELY EVER do!   It's the only A/C we have in the whole apt.  I only had to leave it on for about 30 minutes and the room was FREEZING!   Then a heavy rain started falling and I slept great until 10:45!!!
What a nice treat.   Trying not to feel guilty about it.   I still feel a little blue.  I just don't want to do all the things I need to do to get ready for our move.  I'm in denial.  Don't feel like exercising today.  I'm giving myself the day off but will need to be careful with eating.  So far I've had a bowl of Special K with raisins and milk and a piece of leftover pizza from last night.

I hope you all have a great day

Shawn


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

dvccruiser76 said:


> So, we're back. The cruise was great  DS had the best time out of all of us. DH who can be a pain during vacation was so so. He kept saying he was disapointed with the ship, which was aggrevating, but at least I wasn't at work.



Glad you had a nice time and I bet the ship was great.



BernardandMissBianca said:


> *  Inspirational Quote 6/6/11  *
> 
> *Success is a staircase, not a doorway*
> 
> 
> 
> Tell me your interpretation of this quote.



I would say this means that success isnt easy and you have to work for it.  



flipflopmom said:


> Hey everyone!  Miss me?



Hi Taryn! Im so excited to hear from you.  I hope you find time once school is finished to join us.  We need you as much as you need us.



Rose&Mike said:


> *QOTD Monday, June 6
> Do you have an exercise plan? *



My plan is to run 3-4 times a week and do the P90X yoga video 2 nights a week.  Well see if this gets me going.....


**********************************************************
Good Morning!!!!!!

Its my week off.  I was excited getting up today until I realized TOM has made a visit. ughhh I mean really!!!!!  and my dh wanted to know what my problem was today.

I will try to not let it rain on my parade.

I will take Ryan to school shortly and then come home and clean up our basement.  I have 2 1/2 hrs before needing to pick him back up so hopefully I can get it pretty straightened.  It is our computer area/laundry room/ and toy/play area so its gotten a bit cluttered and messy.  We have the oil guy coming later and I would be embarressed if he saw this place right now.

My plan for today:

Make the beds....DONE
Do the dishes......
Clean the basement.....
NO Soda....................
Run 30-45 min............

I will let you know how I do.


----------



## sahbushka

Rose&Mike said:


> *QOTD Monday, June 6
> Do you have an exercise plan? *
> 
> 
> http://www.sparkpeople.com/resource/motivation_articles.asp?id=86



I have been having a hard time getting to the gym in the evenings with all of the kids activities and my matron of honor duties for my friends wedding coming up in 3 weeks so my plan is to take my work out clothes to work and try to get 40 minutes or so during my lunch break to make up for not getting to the gym those evenings.

Later,
SarahMay


----------



## RemembertheMagic98

Rose&Mike said:


> *QOTD Monday, June 6
> Do you have an exercise plan? *



I missed the weekend QOTD so I will get back to you all later 
My exercise plan is usually an hour at the gym or at least 2 miles outside. The weather has been pretty nice here over the past few days but I have used them to plant flowers and clean before it gets hot again the middle of the week.  This means exhausted me and no energy to do a proper work out.

Back on the wagon today with strength training and a short walk outside!



BernardandMissBianca said:


> *  Inspirational Quote 6/6/11  *
> 
> *Success is a staircase, not a doorway*
> 
> Tell me your interpretation of this quote.



Success can not be attained in one day, one week, one month, one year. You must make the climb, because the success is so much sweeter from the top step!



flipflopmom said:


> Hey everyone!  Miss me?
> 
> 
> I love you all so much!
> Taryn



Come back!! Your schedule sounds crazy, but what I have realized is that this group of friends are the one "calm" in my day.  I can vent about things, just write out my thoughts, or have my own pity party.  No matter what, I get a hug and the knowledge that people are there to support me!! Check in when you can 



tigger813 said:


> Just got off the phone with my mom. She was quite down this morning and missing my girls. She loves the Lady stuffed dog we sent her. She slept with it on her chest last night. With all the medication she forgot my husband's name and got all upset and I told her that she has to stop worrying about all that. She was on the phone a lot yesterday. She said she never realized how many friends she had! And I said, I knew you had them all. They are making sure she doesn't get any blood clots and have her legs moving and give her a shot everyday.
> 
> TTFN


Trace, you are the BEST!  It is you who is keeping things in perspective for your mom! You are an   Hang in there!!

*******
Happy Monday!
My students graduated yesterday!!  It was so beautiful, touching and yes, I did cry!  Thank God the weather was cool and cloudy...we wear heavy robes with academic hoods and a mortar board for the ceremony.

I got a great deal accomplished this weekend - deck flowers are all planted, trash and recycling taken out to the dumpsters, laundry done (not yet put away), grocery shopping done (even if it was at 10pm last night), and dining room table cleaned off .  I was able to do a lot of research on gluten and what it means to be gluten free (recipe sites and such). I've been off gluten (for the most part) for 2 weeks and I feel really good!  Still caffeine free as well.  Soda went a few months ago so I switched to seltzer, but now I am switching to water.  Baby steps!!

Back to the gym today and have stayed OP thus far (brown rice crispies with skim milk and a hard boiled egg for breakfast) and I brought a Lara bar for snack.

Make great choices my friends!


----------



## mikamah

Good morning everyone.  
It's so great to see such an active group, and even though I don't have time to respond to everyone I'd like to, I love reading every post, and being inspired, and knowing how much support and friendship is here. 

 Who was just saying they cry a lot?  I right there with you.  I'm feeling a little emotional, and I was so blessed with a good relationship with my mom, though we had our moments, and when I read about the struggles some of you have with your moms, it makes me so sad, and I just want to go to them and shake them and make them appreciate the beautiful women you are and how lucky they are to have you as their daughters. 




Rose&Mike said:


> *QOTD Monday, June 6
> Do you have an exercise plan? *


I do.  It's on my fridge and goes to the 5k next wed.  It's just a calendar, with check boxes for 2 short runs, 1 long run, and 2 cross trainings per week.  I will make another one like it to go into the end of september and my next half.  



mommyof2Pirates said:


> Im glad michael still had fun.  The sad part is the kid who's turn got skipped probably didnt.  It does change alot as the kids get older and I am just saying this from experience.  I remember when I played pee wee softball it was so fun and everyone got to play all the positions and everyone batted.  Then I moved up and got older and I can remember clearly one game I was playing first base and I missed the ball that was thrown to me and a run scored.  The coach who was my friends dad reemed me a new one and was screaming in my face.  I remember tears just rolling down my cheeks and I just wanted to run to my mom.  I was in 7th grade.  It only got worse as I got older and sadly you become used to the yelling and the pressure.
> 
> I am so nervous for this stuff when ryan starts football in August.  Ive heard the coaches forget how young they are.  My dh says if he is going to play football he will need to learn how to deal with this because its just how it is.


It is really sad it get so serious so young,and I know it's only going to get worse. Awful your coach screaming in your face.  Our coaches only seem to scream at their own kids.  I've been feeling bad about it, and talked to michael about it, and he seem to feel the kids all are having fun.  We'll see how tonight goes.  
Michael wants to play football too, so I've sent a few emails to find out about practice, and to say that we have vaca at the end of august so he'll miss 2 weeks practice, and this is part of the email I got back. 





> My summer workout starts at 6pm and we start the last week in July. No problem with vacation at this age as they are all just learning the sport. My basic feeling is they are young only once and families should enjoy their vacations as it only last a few years..... If you have any further questions just let me know.


So that makes me feel better.  They got to enjoy it especially at this age, if they're going to continue.  I hope Ryan enjoys football.  Michael seems to love most sports, so I think I need to realize that sports may take over our lives from here on out.  



mommyof2Pirates said:


> We had a fun day.  It started with the end of the year award ceremony at sunday school.  My boys both got the Best Sharer's award.


Aw, so sweet.  You must be so proud. 



dvccruiser76 said:


> So, we got back last week then had to leave for NH, because DH's grandmother had passed away and her service was yesterday.
> 
> 
> All in all vacation was good. I ate way too much, had a lot of yummy drinks and a great time.
> Kathy are you doing any of the family festival activities? We'll be away the weekend of Endicot Park day for my niece's recital , but I'd love to meet up.


Welcome back Sue.  Glad you had a fabulous vacation.  Sorry about dh's grandmother.  We do some of the family festival week, most always oldies night, and we have a pre-fireworks party on the 3rd, so if you go down the park at all, you should stop by.  It will be my day off track, the blenders are going and the neighborhood is pretty crazy.  We're just 2 streets up from the park.  We'll definitely meet up soon.



BernardandMissBianca said:


> *  Inspirational Quote 6/6/11  *
> 
> *Success is a staircase, not a doorway*
> 
> 
> 
> Tell me your interpretation of this quote.


If you want to succeed, you need to put in some effort and work.  It's worth the effort if it's worth attaining. 



flipflopmom said:


> Hey everyone!  Miss me?
> 
> I love you all so much!
> Taryn


We'd love to see you more often, Taryn, whenever you have a chance to pop in.   Though on busy mornings, I'd kill for one of your synopses of the past few pages of posts.   Hope things settle down soon, and the girls enjoy their ball season.



Worfiedoodles said:


> I'm feeling really relieved right now because I was able to renew my drivers' license online. I don't know why the eye test makes me so nervous, but it does. Now I don't have to worry about it for another 5 years  My stress level has already gone down for tomorrow.


Whoo hoo.  And you get to look younger still in your pic. 



dumbo_buddy said:


> ioh, guess what! i am pretty sure i'm feeling the baby fluttering! a little here and there. it could be gas though. i have an ultrasound on wednesday and i think i will be able to see if it's a girl or a boy


Aw, how cool.  Isn't it amazing.  You are doing fabulous with the exercise, being pregnant, and having a 2 year old.  I am so impressed. 



PRINCESS VIJA said:


> I really got inspired!!!  I started a journal on WISH and in the last couple of days things have come together.  I am going to just copy what I wrote, as I am so excited about this,  it is a bit long though...
> ]


Vija, you are so inspiring to me too.  You can do this, one day at a time, and so can all of us.  Your excitement is contagious. 



trinaweena said:


> I will get to replies later im at work on my phone but I jus had to stop by and announce my good news!  I will be registering for my first 5k tonight!!! Its sunday sept 18 so it give me a little over 9 weeks to prepare!!  Im so excited and proud!


congratulations!!



SettinSail said:


> I broke my goal into 6 chunks:
> 
> 1. Lose 2.4 lbs.  This puts me at 30 lost in total and BMI reduced to 32.
> 
> 2. Lose 4.6 lbs.  This puts me into a new decade on the scale
> 
> 3. Lose 7.4 lbs.  This is 35 lbs lost in total.
> 
> 4. Lose 8.4 lbs.    This is BMI reduced to 31.
> 
> 5. Lose 10.4 lbs.    This is a new 1/2 decade
> 
> 6. Lose 12.4 lbs.    This is 40 lbs lost in total
> We found with youth sports that some seasons were great, some not so great, some coaches were fair and some were awful but baseball was definitely the worst for some reason.  You really have to speak up if you are not happy with things.  It may or may not help but better to speak your mind.  (sounds like Michael is getting plenty of playing time) Some of our coaches played DS like a superstar and others wanted to stick him in the OF or sit him out.  I always hated that DH was never able to help with coaching since he travelled so much with his job.  Hope you have some better games coming up  Glad to hear Michael is getting his playing time and good positions and glad that you are noticing ALL the kids as well!
> 
> :


Love your goals, shawn, and how each one means something more than just the number.  
Thanks for the baseball support.  I just want all the boys to have a good time, and do their best.  That's what it's supposed to be all about, right. 



dumbo_buddy said:


> thursday i'm going to take thomas up to some talent agency. people have been saying he should model for a long time so i figure i'd see if he really is cute or if people are just being nice!


That should be fun.   I'd like to hear how it goes.  



Rose&Mike said:


> I feel like the totally mia coach this week. We got a ton done this weekend. So that's good. Our yard is looking pretty good.


You are a wonderful, inspiriring coach, and by the activity on the thread, you're doing just fine.   Glad you were so productive. 



SettinSail said:


> So, I was feeling all funky-monkey this morning and snuck back to bed after DS left for school and DH left for work at 7:30.  I closed all the windows against the street noise and turned on the window unit A/C in that room which we RARELY EVER do!   It's the only A/C we have in the whole apt.  I only had to leave it on for about 30 minutes and the room was FREEZING!   Then a heavy rain started falling and I slept great until 10:45!!!
> What a nice treat.   Trying not to feel guilty about it.   I still feel a little blue.  I just don't want to do all the things I need to do to get ready for our move.  I'm in denial.  Don't feel like exercising today.  I'm giving myself the day off but will need to be careful with eating.  So far I've had a bowl of Special K with raisins and milk and a piece of leftover pizza from last night.


Sounds like you need the morning to rest.  Enjoy your day off, guilt free, and do something nice for  yourself.  I hope all goes smoothly these last few weeks in germany.



mommyof2Pirates said:


> My plan for today:
> 
> Make the beds....DONE
> Do the dishes......
> Clean the basement.....
> NO Soda....................
> Run 30-45 min............
> 
> I will let you know how I do.


It' vacation, not much time in there for Lindsay.  You deserve a little. 

Running late.  Have a fabulous day!!


----------



## lovetoscrap

Haven't been able to be around the last few days.  I got contacts last week and while I love them for general use I can't read and use the computer.  Not sure how this will work out.  I got up this morning and decided to just wear my glasses since I have a bunch I need to get done on the computer today.  I was also excited to realize I have NOTHING on my calendar for today.  Put on my comfy stay around the house clothes, didn't do my hair, no make up and feeling good.  Then I remembered that we have Swim Team practice.  Not in the mode of practice every day yet.  So I guess I will change before I go out, put a hat on and figure with my sunglasses no one can really see if I have makeup on anyway! 

I am guessing that I need to get my weight sent in?  I need to read back and see.  I have been sort of going up and down a pound.  Eating well enough to not really gain, but not enough to get the next pound or two gone for good.  I really would like to have 10 more pounds gone before we go on our cruise but I don't think that will happen.  I don't think I can be disciplined enough to actually lose 2 pounds a week for the next 5 weeks.  Then again I may use the fact that I need to exercise as a good excuse to get out of the house without my kids for an hour or so each day.  I love my girls with all my heart but all day for 2 1/2 months gets very, very long. . .  Hard to believe I actually homeschooled them for almost 3 years!

We had a very busy week last week and then stayed busy all weekend.  My inlaws are visiting this coming weekend so I need to clean house.   We lost both of our first 2 fish in our salt water aquarium (nemos ) and that was a bummer on the weekend.  We lost the first one a few weeks ago and the 2nd one yesterday.  Now DH is worried about getting more-- he took it very hard.  

Going to go and try to read back at least some of what I missed and have a ton of things I need to get done today.  I will try to be back later.


----------



## bellebookworm9

BernardandMissBianca said:


> *Success is a staircase, not a doorway*



To me this means that success is not easy. Opening a door is simple and you just walk right through. But with a staircase, you have to put in effort to make it work. You try to reach the top, but there's always the chance you'll get stuck or fall backwards. But it's a great feeling when you finally make it to where you want to go!



Rose&Mike said:


> *QOTD Monday, June 6
> Do you have an exercise plan? *



Not a full out plan. However, I do want to exercise for about 30 minutes 5-6 days a week, and get that 45 minute challenge in as well. I have a plan for the week but it got messed up due to uncooperative weather. 

But I have a Wii with the sports disc, a treadmill, and about 17 various workout videos (Leslie Sansone walking, Susan Powter aerobics/ stretching, some yoga movies) and I hope to use all of them at some point this summer. I'm going to check the library for Zumba videos as well.

Plan for today is to study throughout the day for a few hours for the GRE.  We are going to Target and Wegmans for groceries and household items (possibly a new suitcase for the trip ). I'm mowing the lawn at some point and will probably play with the Wii.


----------



## trinaweena

It's going to be a rough day. I'm working 12-9 and planning meals is really difficult when you don't know when your breaks are! I had a big breakfast so hopefully i wont feel hungry and i tried to keep it healthy (eggs with spinach and salsa, a piece of toast and one sausage link) and im cooking a chicken breast to put on my salad for lunch/dinner. Other than that it will be snacks and maybe a healthy choice soup when I get home tonight at 9...it's gonna be really tough not to just go to taco bell! I'll need all the strength i have to get through this long day!


----------



## Zhoen

Sunday, 5 June, QOTD: Do you have a plan in place to deal with weeks when you may not loose or days when you just fall off the wagon? 

Nope, and I need one.  I beat myself up (figuratively) when I have a bad day/week.  Today I weighed in for WW, and my weight for them was a loss since I signed up last Wednesday, but the same as my BL weight from Friday.  I was actually UP a pound Saturday, for unknown reasons... and all of that made me feel lousy...  Luckily, the WW wagon is hard to fall off of, because you have the flex points.  I try not to use them, so that if I do have a "moment."  It's not a week breaker... If I have a week where things are really off, or I don't lose, I usually just try harder the next week... but it's still a lousy feeling.

[





Rose&Mike said:


> *QOTD Monday, June 6
> Do you have an exercise plan? *
> 
> Nope, I need one of those, too.  Tomorrow I go back to the PCM to see what exercise they will clear me for now.  She's kind of heartless, so she'll probably ask why I'm not running marathons yet...
> 
> I made the bed and cleaned the sink yesterday.  For the record, my sink doesn't shine, it's just too old.  And my bed doesn't stay made... hubby's a shiftworker and a bedbug... he likes to get under the covers when he watches TV or plays videogames...


----------



## Worfiedoodles

Rose&Mike said:


> *QOTD Monday, June 6
> Do you have an exercise plan? *



I do -- it's a spreadsheet with workouts planned from May through August  Generally I run 3M twice a week, 4M twice a week, and then one long run (I'm currently ramping back up to 10M, so for the rest of June it's 7, 8, 9). I have two rest days. In weeks where I only have one rest day, I run 2M on the other day. I know I need to add weights in, I've just never been successful in sticking to them. I'd like to get yoga in, too, but since it's not offered at work anymore, it's going to take more effort on my part to find a class that's a good fit for me. 

I got up and ran 3M this morning, and it was as wonderful as Saturday was awful -- I felt like I could do anything! I was running strong, I felt good, and I was going at a good clip for me -- I finished in under 34 minutes. It was a great start to my day! 

*Taryn* -- Absolutely wonderful to hear from you, I hope you will check in as you can! That is a heavy class load you are carrying, my friend  

*Trina* -- I'm with you, long days are the pits! I have all my food with me for the day, and I just tend to eat what I can when I can on those types of days. It's not great, but it's better than making a run for the border 

*Kathy* -- I agree with you about appreciating your family while you have them. My MIL passed in 1999, and my mom passed in 2002. I realize now how very fortunate I was to have these wonderful, loving, kind women in my life. They were such great role models for me, and the unconditional support I had from my mom is priceless. Sometimes when you don't have that in the family you are born (or adopted!) into, you have to go out and make it with a community of friends. I hope all the ladies here will feel the support and draw strength from it. 

*Karen* -- I spent Saturday afternoon weeding my rear retaining wall. It's planted with some lovely landscaping, and with all the rain we've had, I had a ton of volunteers sprout up to some scary heights. I know I didn't get all the little ones, but the massive weeds are gone. I hope your flowers have created a beautiful area for you to enjoy! 

*SarahMay* -- Working out on your lunch hour is a great strategy! I try to get out for a walk at lunch whenever the weather permits. It's a bonus because I'm on the 4th floor of a bldg without an elevator, so that means extra stairs for me! 

*Shawn* -- I don't blame you at all, I would be pretty ambivalent about leaving Europe, too!  But won't it be fun to be home for the 4th of July (assuming you are?)! 

*Lindsay* -- I did the oil clean out shuffle last week!  Now the laundry room looks great, but the drop down desk just outside is covered in an amazing variety of items 

*BronxNancy* -- How exciting to have your ultrasound! Do you want to know the gender or be surprised? 

*Rose* -- Coaching over the weekend is hard. Thanks for putting up QOTDs to keep the discussion going! 

Ok, gotta get back to the work I'm supposed to be doing -- everyone have a great day!

Maria


----------



## tinkerbellang

I love this group so far!  You are just what I needed for support!  Someone to cry on their shoulder, to share and to encourage!  Thanks to all!

My exercise goal is to walk a minimum of 4 days per week 3.5 miles or 1 hour and 2 times a week doing a strength training video - I love the oldies but goodies - I have the "fanny lifter" and  The Firm videos from years ago - but they have worked for me in the past.  My hubby is going for P90X - and I think that's too much for me right now, but . . . .

I'm not quoting, but hopefully you know who you are . . . 

Someone mentioned the body bugg - I WANT ONE SO BAD!!  Maybe I ought to make that one a reward for a goal!  

Free dining - I've always gained weight on free dining - so we've decided IF we get to go back this September (my favorite time to go) then we will not do free dining, and eat mostly counter service.  It should save us money, and calories.  I've already picked my foods and calculated calories - anything to dive into the DIS and other Disney websites!  

I was down another pound this morning from Friday - which is great for me - normally I gain on weekends.  My goal for the next 2 weeks is to eat clean - no processed foods.  Which also means no eating out, so I have to plan my meals!  Our lives are so hectic but actually my schedule is not bad for the next two weeks, so hopefully I can stay on plan!  Currently snacking on 1 cup of apples and strawberries!  

I didn't get my walk in this morning - and it's too hot to walk at lunch unless I go to the gym.  So - - - what to do, what to do . . . !

Everyone have a great day!  Take one step at a time, one hour at a time, one day at a time . . .

Angie


----------



## Connie96

Rose&Mike said:


> *QOTD Sunday, June 5
> So, I think everyone has some great goals. But as I have learned the hard way, things don't always go exactly as planned.  The hardest thing about healthy living in my opinion, is just staying on the wagon. Do you have a plan in place to deal with weeks when you may not loose or days when you just fall off the wagon? *



Even if I overeat, I will only fall short of the goals I've set for myself if I don't record it. As long as I record it and acknowledge it, I consider myself still "on plan" regardless of what I eat. For instance, I had a particularly high calorie count yesterday, but I didn't feel like I was "off the wagon" because I did record it all, so there was no guilt and no self-loathing. That's my strategy - Just acknowledge it and keep on truckin'.

Oh, I did come up with a new rule yesterday: If you're gonna go overboard at lunch, be sure you have a solid plan on-board plan for dinner. 



trinaweena said:


> I will get to replies later im at work on my phone but I jus had to stop by and announce my good news!  I will be registering for my first 5k tonight!!! Its sunday sept 18 so it give me a little over 9 weeks to prepare!!  Im so excited and proud!



Super cool! (And, I'm so glad your fella is supportive of your running goals!)



Disneylush said:


> Oh I should add I was drinking about 4 lg Mc's cokes a day and I cut them out last week. The headache is gone and this is the first of many changes in my life.



My DH dropped about 40 pounds one time JUST by cutting back on the Dr Pepper from an all-day habit to one 16oz bottle each morning and water for the rest of the day. Now that you're past the headaches (that part is tough!!) you'll do great! Way to go! 



flipflopmom said:


> Hey everyone!



Well, hey there Taryn!! You are one busy lady but, I hope you can visit often. (And get yourself feeling better soon, too!)



Rose&Mike said:


> *QOTD Monday, June 6
> Do you have an exercise plan? *



Not really. I want to get 2 hours per week, but with being on crutches right now, my options are limited. I swam a bit yesterday, but I did more floating than swimming.  Until I can run again I just feel like everything costs too much - I'd have to join a gym or buy an elliptical or get a real bicycle (I have a stationary bike but I have grown to hate it over the past 6 months and I would much prefer to be outside). I just want my stupid hip to heal and get out of my way!



tinkerbellang said:


> I have the "fanny lifter" and  The Firm videos from years ago - but they have worked for me in the past.



I have a shelf full of The Firm videos. And speaking of "oldies", my favorite video is still "Buns of Steel 3". I have had that tape for 18 (yes, *18*)  years! I'd love to buy it on DVD but it's so old I can't find any evidence that it was ever released on DVD. Any time that I get it out and decide to use it I'm always afraid that it will break.  But, it's still a great work out!

*****************
Alright, I've seen a few other *TEXANS *on this thread. I'm in Waco, where are y'all??

And... *My Fitness Pal *folks? If you do friendships on MFP, I'm connie96 there too. Look me up if you like.

Happy Monday, y'all!


----------



## tinkerbellang

Oh, Connie - you reminded me of the other thing - I use the Calorie Counting app for Android from Fatsecret.com!  I love it.  It has so many restaurants and name brands of food in it already - and love the Bar Code Scan option!    So easy to track my food.

Angie


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

SettinSail said:


> So, I was feeling all funky-monkey this morning and snuck back to bed after DS left for school and DH left for work at 7:30.  I closed all the windows against the street noise and turned on the window unit A/C in that room which we RARELY EVER do!   It's the only A/C we have in the whole apt.  I only had to leave it on for about 30 minutes and the room was FREEZING!   Then a heavy rain started falling and I slept great until 10:45!!!
> What a nice treat.



oh that sounds like an amazing treat.  I think I may even try that tomorrow.   Dont feel guilty!!!!



mommyof2Pirates said:


> My plan for today:
> 
> Make the beds....DONE
> Do the dishes......
> Clean the basement.....
> NO Soda....................
> Run 30-45 min............
> 
> I will let you know how I do.



Ok update on my plan which is going tremendously well.  

Make the beds.....Done
Do the dishes......In progress
Clean the basement.....Done
No Soda...................So far so good
Run 30-45min............Scheduled for later.



mikamah said:


> It' vacation, not much time in there for Lindsay.  You deserve a little.



thanks Kathy!  Dont worry I will make sure I have some me time too.  The good thing is that all the stuff I am doing today will help me feel good too.

Glad the football coach seems laid back.  I hope the rest of baseball goes well and not too many more mean coaching incidents.



lovetoscrap said:


> We had a very busy week last week and then stayed busy all weekend.  My inlaws are visiting this coming weekend so I need to clean house.   We lost both of our first 2 fish in our salt water aquarium (nemos ) and that was a bummer on the weekend.  We lost the first one a few weeks ago and the 2nd one yesterday.  Now DH is worried about getting more-- he took it very hard.



Sorry about the fishies.


**********************************************************

We had lunch with Ryans friend from school and his mom today.  We went to panera and I had checked the pt values before I went and new what I would get even before I got there.  

I choose the you pick 2.  cafe salad and brocc cheddar soup.  It was yummy and even with the bread it was 9pts.  (Im using the old point system still)

I also have drank 6 cups of water already too.

Im feeling good today.....Hopefully my brain is finally making the switch.


----------



## tigger813

Man, do I have a lot of junk in my desk! I have one more drawer to empty out before I put everything back. One garbage bag full of stuff so far! I think it's time to start another bag. I'll never need another envelope or card as long as I live! Or pens or pencils or markers!

Back to work so I can get this done by the time Ash gets home and before everyone else gets home. 

Izzie and I are watching Deathly Hallows again. She's working on a craft at the same time. She lost her other top front tooth at school this morning so the Tooth Fairy needs money for tonight!

TTFN


----------



## JacksLilWench

trinaweena said:


> Before I go though i though id post a picture of my hiking/running partners!
> 
> this is them helping me pack for disney
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and this is them on the trails
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The brown and white one is my running buddy!



OMG, my head is going to explode because of how cute these little babies are!!  I have wanted a papillon for years and I can't wait to have one (as soon as I grow up, lol)

So precious!!



			
				Rose&Mike said:
			
		

> *QOTD Monday, June 6
> Do you have an exercise plan?*



I try to do a Pilates DVD every day.  It's about 20 minutes with three routines on it, and I do two at a time for a total of 40 mins.  Then three times a week I walk about 30 minutes with a friend, but I've never measured how long that is distance-wise.  It's pretty informal, since I don't really have the money to get a trainer, etc.  But it's been something I can stick with and I really like it so far!


----------



## dumbo_buddy

ARE YOU KIDDING ME??? i just did a reply to pretty much every single person and the post is gone.  that stupid post took just about all of thomas's nap to complete and now he's awake! waaaah! so frustrating. 

i will try again later but now i need to step away from the laptop! 

thomas didn't take much a nap which i can't believe because we spent all morning at orchard beach playground! he even ran through the sprinklers about a million times. oh well.

i didn't have any donuts at the park! woot! i had a bunch of fruit that my friend brought and a half a cup of coffee. for lunch i had a big salad of lettuce, cucumber, olives, shredded cheddar and full fat french. the dressing was bad but meh, i still ate a salad. i also had a fruit smoothie - frozen strawberries, a banana, couple of spoonfuls of nonfat greek yogurt, and milk (well, prob 1/2 cup milk and the rest water). it was so good and refreshing.

i also ran three miles today! i won't get a run in tomorrow or wednesday morning because of doc appts and it's supposed to be horribly hot. glad i got the run! my foot is bothering me but i'm sure it'll go away. 

QOTD: my exercise plan is to run and/or walk around maritime college most days of the week, as long as it's not too hot. i did the elliptical yesterday but i prefer to go outside as it gets thomas some fresh air too  the key for me is to make sure i got out, especially if i skipped the previous day!

*lindsay* enjoy your week off!!!

*rose* you're the best coach! 

*maria* i reeeaaalllly would like your banana muffin recipe! please oh please won't you share?? 

ok there were way more personals but i need to get out of this house before i go crazy! nick jr. is starting to grate on my brain.


----------



## mackeysmom

> QOTD Monday, June 6
> Do you have an exercise plan?



I've currently been walking 3 miles a day, 5 days a week, and doing my Biggest Loser Boot Camp DVD 2 days a week.

I'd like to up the DVD to 3 days a week, and would like to be able to add a little running into my walks.

Another goal is to use my pedometer consistently, but first I have to correct my stride calculation - I thought I did it correctly, but my 3 mile walk yesterday only registered as 2.4 on the pedometer.  

- Laura


----------



## dumbo_buddy

mackeysmom said:


> I've currently been walking 3 miles a day, 5 days a week, and doing my Biggest Loser Boot Camp DVD 2 days a week.
> 
> I'd like to up the DVD to 3 days a week, and would like to be able to add a little running into my walks.
> 
> Another goal is to use my pedometer consistently, but first I have to correct my stride calculation - I thought I did it correctly, but my 3 mile walk yesterday only registered as 2.4 on the pedometer.
> 
> - Laura



hey laura

where on the island are you? let's go mets!


----------



## mackeysmom

dumbo_buddy said:


> hey laura
> 
> where on the island are you? let's go mets!



Franklin Square - was born in Queens and moved to Long Island when I was 9.

I do a lot of my walking at the State Park in Valley Stream.

I've been a long-suffering Mets fan since I was a kid


----------



## Disneywedding2010

*Connie: I live north of Dallas . 

Mackeysmom: Its awesome to meet someone who worked in the field I went to college for! I'm totally excited to get moved to FL and get a job. I'd LOVE to work for Disney but I'm not picky. I'll just be glad to have a paycheck. I've not worked since Josh and Maddied passed away. So, I'm hoping to start at part time and work my way up to full time. 

QOTD Monday, June 6
Do you have an exercise plan? *

I had an exercise plan at the beginning of the year: 3 training sessions and 2 days of working out at home (treadmill, 30 day shred, or walking outside). Now that its summer and its hot as Hades here in Texas I need to come up with another plan. I need to get back outside and start training for my 5K again but it defiantely will be in the evening when its cooled down. 

I got the grocery list made last night (FINALLY!) and now I just need to sit down and make out a meal plan for us. We may be going shopping tonight since Alan plans on coming home early from the shop. 
*
Plans for the day*: Washing sheets from our bed, folding and putting away all the clean laundry, meal plan list, exercise plan

Yes, my planned day is starting this late in the day. I was up til almost 5am watching reruns of The Nanny and couldn't sleep. I woke up about an hour ago and my jaw hit the floor when I discovered how late it was. Oh well no biggie I can still get some things accomplished. 

Be back in a flash..


----------



## Rose&Mike

Connie96 said:


> Not really. I want to get 2 hours per week, but with being on crutches right now, my options are limited. I swam a bit yesterday, but I did more floating than swimming.  Until I can run again I just feel like everything costs too much - I'd have to join a gym or buy an elliptical or get a real bicycle (I have a stationary bike but I have grown to hate it over the past 6 months and I would much prefer to be outside). I just want my stupid hip to heal and get out of my way!


I so get this! And I have only been dealing with itbs since the beginning of March. I am SO SICK of the bike. I HATE the Y pool. I just want to run!!!! I'm so sorry you have been dealing with this so long and I really, really, really hope the crutches do the trick.



dumbo_buddy said:


> *rose* you're the best coach!


Thanks Nancy. I needed that today.

*****
I feel like I am barely holding it together here. I faked it during the weekend, but things are catching up with me a bit. We have a little bit of family stuff going on, but hopefully it will settle down soon. My knee(s) have been tweaking since I ran on Saturday. So probably no runs this week. And I really, really could use the stress relief. 

My hips were really tight after my appointment last week and the run we took on Saturday--even though it was great--aggravated things again. Uggh. I think I am going to take a break from the chiro for a bit. My hips/itband were feeling great until I went to see him last week, so something is going on. I feel like I am very close to a recovery at this point, but if things don't improve I'm going to look at maybe a pt. This has been so frustrating. 

My food has been all over the place--though I am still maintaining. I just need to get my act together and suck it up and do other forms of exercise whether I want to or not. I AM NOT gaining back weight and having to buy new clothes again. Ok, sorry for the little pity party.

It was great to see so many people with exercise plans!

Have a great evening!


----------



## NewlyDisneyCrazed

So far this spring I've just been trying to be conscious of increasing my activity. Lots of walking, etc. My husband and I just made a plan last night where we are going to do weight training workouts 3x/week as well. What an appropriate QOTD today!  Weight training workout #1 tonight! I'm not going to stop my walking though!


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

I'm loving everyones interpretation of todays quote, it sounds like we are all on the same page. 



*QOTD Monday, June 6
Do you have an exercise plan? *

My current plan is to continue and finish C25K, then get started on the bridge to 10K program. My goal is the princess 1/2 in 2012 so I'm working on that for motivation.


----------



## Disneywedding2010

*



			Plans for the day: Washing sheets from our bed, folding and putting away all the clean laundry, meal plan list, exercise plan
		
Click to expand...

*
Sheets: CHECK
Meal Plan: CHECK
Folding & putting away laundry: slowly making progress
Exercise Plan: Getting ready to work on it now


----------



## PRINCESS VIJA

Well, I am on day 2 and I think I am doing pretty good.  I am so happy!  At work today I visited my managers office and she always has chocolate in her jar, and I didn't take any!!!  I also didn't put any butter on my potatoes at lunch so I am very happy, Oh, I also drank lots of water too.  I just feel better all around!


BernardandMissBianca said:


> Awwwww, *Vija* I'm so happy I could inspire someone!! You just made my day!! I think I'm gonna cry! It's nice being on the other side. There are a whole group of ladies here that inspire me every day, I'm honored to stand with them today.
> 
> I like your plan of taking a whole year. they did that on Extreme Makeover Weight loss edition. They gave the person mini goals, 3 months at a time and the trainer worked with the girl for some of the time. They showed her a year later and it was great.
> 
> this is another quote I like "You didn't put it on in a day, it won't come off in a day"
> I have to remind myself of that a lot.
> 
> We've given up fast food too. Give it about a week, you will physically feel so much better and mentally you will too.
> I think that is a great start!! One small change at a time!



I'm glad I made your day!  It truly was a quote I needed to hear!  I saw last weeks episode of extreme makeover, weight loss edition.  It was inspiring.  I am looking forward to seeing the next one.  It is on tonight, but I have to watch it tomorrow.  I hope to be sleeping by 9pm.  I have to be up and out early to work tomorrow.  I look forward to feeling better after staying away from the fast food.  


trinaweena said:


> *Angie - *
> I have an app on my phone for keeping track of my calories and its great because i can actually scan the barcodes of the foods im eating and it will find the food for me! Cant get any easier!


What is the name of the app that you use?  I am looking for something, but haven't found exactly what I want yet.



dumbo_buddy said:


> loved your journal entry! sounds like you are on the right path! looking forward to following you in your journey!
> 
> i'm feeling better today and less bloated on all the salt from the previous day. i'm still up 8.5 lbs and i'm only 15 weeks which is a bit much. i have my doctor's appt tomorrow and i wonder what he'll say about the weight gain. it's hard mentally and emotionally seeing the numbers go back to where they were not that long ago. all last summer i was 144-147 and started the spring challenge at 143.5. i was so thrilled to get to 135 and finally reaching goal that it's just a little hard to wake up at 142.5 again. and 15 weeks preggo means that extra 8.5 is NOT even close to all baby. ah well.
> 
> tomorrow is my ob appt in manhattan at 8am. i will have to bring thomas. ugh. then wednesday i have an ultrasound at the hospital at 7:45. dh will be there so he can at least hold thomas for me! thursday i'm going to take thomas up to some talent agency. people have been saying he should model for a long time so i figure i'd see if he really is cute or if people are just being nice!



Thanks for the encouraging words!  good luck tomorrow at your appointment and I am glad that you are feeling better!



Rose&Mike said:


> *QOTD Monday, June 6
> Do you have an exercise plan? *


Not really, I am just going with what I feel like doing that day.  I have walking in the neighborhood, I have a stairmaster at home and lots of exercise DVD's and Wii games that I work out too.  I don't want to set up something that I "have to do" because then it becomes too stressful.  I have set up that I need to do some form of exercise everyday, as to what it is, I wait to see how I am feeling.



tigger813 said:


> Trying to get back into my old routine. Did 2 mile WATP this morning and walking to the Wellness Center. I also hope to pull out the Wii and try a new dance workout I bought last month.
> 
> TTFN


I LOVE my Wii dance workouts!  They are so much fun!



dumbo_buddy said:


> ARE YOU KIDDING ME??? i just did a reply to pretty much every single person and the post is gone.  that stupid post took just about all of thomas's nap to complete and now he's awake! waaaah! so frustrating.
> 
> i didn't have any donuts at the park! woot! i had a bunch of fruit that my friend brought and a half a cup of coffee. for lunch i had a big salad of lettuce, cucumber, olives, shredded cheddar and full fat french. the dressing was bad but meh, i still ate a salad. i also had a fruit smoothie - frozen strawberries, a banana, couple of spoonfuls of nonfat greek yogurt, and milk (well, prob 1/2 cup milk and the rest water). it was so good and refreshing.
> 
> i also ran three miles today! i won't get a run in tomorrow or wednesday morning because of doc appts and it's supposed to be horribly hot. glad i got the run! my foot is bothering me but i'm sure it'll go away.



I hate when that happens!  Great job with some excellent food choices.  It is already hot here, so I know I am going to get a walk in tonight at least, tomorrow it is supposed to be really bad.



Rose&Mike said:


> I feel like I am barely holding it together here. I faked it during the weekend, but things are catching up with me a bit. We have a little bit of family stuff going on, but hopefully it will settle down soon. My knee(s) have been tweaking since I ran on Saturday. So probably no runs this week. And I really, really could use the stress relief.
> 
> My hips were really tight after my appointment last week and the run we took on Saturday--even though it was great--aggravated things again. Uggh. I think I am going to take a break from the chiro for a bit. My hips/itband were feeling great until I went to see him last week, so something is going on. I feel like I am very close to a recovery at this point, but if things don't improve I'm going to look at maybe a pt. This has been so frustrating.
> 
> My food has been all over the place--though I am still maintaining. I just need to get my act together and suck it up and do other forms of exercise whether I want to or not. I AM NOT gaining back weight and having to buy new clothes again. Ok, sorry for the little pity party.
> 
> It was great to see so many people with exercise plans!
> 
> Have a great evening!



I am so sorry that you are struggling right now.  It isn't easy when tough times are all around us.  Hang in there.  And I agree with a previous poster, you are doing an amazing job as coach this week.  It has been a while since I've been here, but your positive posts has made me feel so welcome, and supported. thanks for all of your hard work, especially hearing that things are hard right now, you are doing great!


----------



## Worfiedoodles

dumbo_buddy said:


> *maria* i reeeaaalllly would like your banana muffin recipe! please oh please won't you share??



Umm, ok, but it is nothing impressive. I get a box of Chiquita banana bread mix, and follow the directions on the package.  You get 12 muffins and it's at a fraction of the cost of Vitatops. I know the fiber content is less, but honestly, I'm just as satisfied with these and they do taste better...

Is everyone ready for the HGTV Disney yard show?! It's on tonight at 8 Eastern time. I can't believe how excited I am to watch this! I just want to see something happy on my tv, and my regular outlets (History, Discovery, Travel), haven't had new and exciting for awhile. I'm so happy it's a series and not a one-time thing. 

Maria


----------



## PRINCESS VIJA

Worfiedoodles said:


> Is everyone ready for the HGTV Disney yard show?! It's on tonight at 8 Eastern time. I can't believe how excited I am to watch this! I just want to see something happy on my tv, and my regular outlets (History, Discovery, Travel), haven't had new and exciting for awhile. I'm so happy it's a series and not a one-time thing.
> 
> Maria



I am so excited too!!!  I set up a series recording.  I can't wait to watch it, and hope that maybe it will inspire DH to do some Disney inspired yard decorating!  I am planning on doing a Mickey shaped flower box in the front of the yard. It just is a lot of money and I am saving all of our pennies for our vacations.


----------



## dumbo_buddy

Worfiedoodles said:


> Umm, ok, but it is nothing impressive. I get a box of Chiquita banana bread mix, and follow the directions on the package.  You get 12 muffins and it's at a fraction of the cost of Vitatops. I know the fiber content is less, but honestly, I'm just as satisfied with these and they do taste better...
> 
> Is everyone ready for the HGTV Disney yard show?! It's on tonight at 8 Eastern time. I can't believe how excited I am to watch this! I just want to see something happy on my tv, and my regular outlets (History, Discovery, Travel), haven't had new and exciting for awhile. I'm so happy it's a series and not a one-time thing.
> 
> Maria



well hey that's easy! even i can handle a box mix. thanks! 

and thanks for reminding us about the show! i just taped it! looking forward to something to watch! summer tv is pretty bad!


----------



## bellebookworm9

Hey guys! I did okay today. I had a bowl of frosted shredded wheat for breakfast, at 9:30am, a normal time!  For lunch I had the leftovers from last night's shrimp pasta, just a small portion. I also had a small dish of sherbet. For dinner we were going to make steak, but we had some poor time planning and ended up getting pizza and breadsticks from the Pizza Hut in Target. I had half of a personal pan cheese pizza and 1.5 breadsticks. No soda! I had a fruit salad as a snack earlier (grapes, strawberries, watermelon). I've also had a few pieces of taffy today. I'm working on the water.

I did try and mow the lawn. Problem is our grass is about a foot high. We bought a new push mower, but it was the floor model and long story short, it doesn't have a grass chute right now, just the bagger which is a PITA when the grass is this long. Plus the handle is too long for me and it needs to be adjusted-I kept hitting myself in the rib with my elbows. Hope to do some more C25K tomorrow.


----------



## Disneywedding2010

Well, I got everything accomplished except still working on the laundry. OYE!

We just got home from Kroger and unloaded groceries. Alan is making burgers on the grill and I'm going to sit down and watch Monday night Raw with him. Then when its over I need to seperate all the chicken we bought.


----------



## buzz5985

dvccruiser76 said:


> Hi Janis, sorry if you told me before, where are you in Mass? Saugus?



I live right next door in Wakefield.  Where are you??  



tinkerbellang said:


> I'm not quoting, but hopefully you know who you are . . .
> 
> Someone mentioned the body bugg - I WANT ONE SO BAD!!  Maybe I ought to make that one a reward for a goal!
> 
> Angie



Probably the best money I ever spent on myself.


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

Rose&Mike said:


> I feel like I am barely holding it together here. I faked it during the weekend, but things are catching up with me a bit. We have a little bit of family stuff going on, but hopefully it will settle down soon.



Sorry to hear things are stressful.  I hope they all settle soon too.  Hang in there with the food stuff.

**********************************************************

I am happy to report a pretty alright day  After lunch I got a little snacky but tried to pick the best choices.  Strawberries, cheese stick (1/2), tiny pack of graham crackers.  This part of the day was TOM taking over.
For dinner I made corn on the cob, parsley potatoes, and bbq chicken on the grill.  I had small portions.  I drank at least 80 oz of water today and although I didnt want to have any soda I did give in and had a few sips.  Diet of course but still.

I then got out for a run.  I think it was about 36min long and let me tell you it felt like it was the first time I had ever ran.  It felt horrible and good at the same time but I really noticed the 10-15lbs I have put back on.  It made me sad but I was not going to let it get me down.  I am hoping I can get back in the groove quickly.

I came home and had two tiny choc. chip cookies which again was TOM taking over but I am journaling and counting everything so its ok.

I am now going to go directly to my bedroom so I am not tempted to eat anything else.

I will talk to you all in the morning.!!!!


----------



## corinnak

Honestly, I am still here.  Today was the last day of school for my older DS - his brother was out on Friday.  So I hope to get to the point in the next few days where there is a little less mayhem of running all over the place, picking up and dropping off QUITE so much every day.  

It was a hot one here in Minnesota - 100 degrees my car said earlier!  

So I'm going to catch up on a couple of QOTD's...

QOTD Friday, June 3rd
Introduce yourself! Why are you here?

Hi, I'm Corinna, 37 year old mom of 2, wife of 1, previous loser, previous maintainer, etc. etc.  DH and I celebrated 15 years of marriage a couple of weeks ago, and amazingly people were telling me that I hadn't changed at all in the intervening years.  Which is ridiculous - I changed a lot, and then I changed back...mostly.  

And now for a few photos...

Our wedding day





And our anniversary, 15 years later:





And I can see where it looks like I haven't changed that much.  But what the people saying that didn't see was this:






Or this:






This is me in the 2009 WDW Half Marathon and the 2010 Disneyland Half Marathon.  The photos from the 2010 Half were terrible because of cold weather, but this photo from the Disneyland Half in August 2010 is pretty much the same way I looked in January, except not all bundled up!

So you can see, I spent 10 of our 15 years of marriage gaining, losing or carrying around up to 65 extra pounds.  Starting in 2007, I began losing and sometimes regaining while learning to run and planning to run the WDW half marathon in 2009. In 2009 I finished that half marathon at a weight that I was not happy with, but I ran it and realized that if I could do that, I could achieve any dream.  At one point, I realized that I could not do it on my own by "trying to eat healthily" or "trying to eat less."  I needed a plan and I needed to give myself over to it.  I followed Weight Watchers all the way down to my goal weight (with the help and support of many on the Biggest Loser challenges that year!) and maintained for nearly a year before they changed the plan and it no longer was what I needed it to be.  I've got a good thing going now with MyFitnessPal.com (which also has an app for the iphone and droid - the droid app has a barcode scanner, the iphone does not) and some WISH friends there as well.  I just really need to be able to track my food - all my food - and make it balance with my workouts, and MFP provides those tools for free!

I am here to say that this can be done.  It can be maintained, but it takes continuing focus, support and intention.  Without those things, it is all to easy for the weight to creep back on, even while training for distance running and lifting weights and eating healthy food (mostly).  I'll try to share the things that have helped me along the way, but I'm really here because continuing to focus on healthy weight habits is crucial to my continuing to stay at a weight that is happy and healthy for me.


QOTD Saturday, June 4
What are your goals for the challenge? A lot of things I have read say that in order to be successful it works best to break a larger goal into smaller goals. Do you have intermediate goals? Do you have any rewards for along the way.

I thought I'd be doing this as a maintainer - my pants fit, I am under my "Scream Weight" but I'm not back to where I was at my "best" goal weight.  So I'm going to lose a couple more pounds in this challenge toward the team goal before transitioning back to full-on maintenance.  We're talking at this point...like....3.5 pounds.  Some  of which actually may be muscle - I've been upping the ante in Bodypump and TRX classes.  So we'll see - I think I'll recognize that sweet spot when I'm in it again.



QOTD Sunday, June 5
So, I think everyone has some great goals. But as I have learned the hard way, things don't always go exactly as planned. The hardest thing about healthy living in my opinion, is just staying on the wagon. Do you have a plan in place to deal with weeks when you may not loose or days when you just fall off the wagon?


The plan is:  Just pick one "on track" thing to focus on at a time.  A couple of weeks back, I was struggling with tracking, so I resolved to "complete" my food journal each day. It didn't matter if I was over, under or right on the money, just track and complete.   I've been doing it for three weeks now and in general, I am hitting my target each day.  Focus on being consistent with ONE doable thing.  The rest falls into place.

QOTD Monday, June 6
Do you have an exercise plan? 

I need to get a training plan.  My plans have been fluxed a lot this spring because of a triathlon I thought I was doing but then couldn't, changing kids schedules and swimming lessons.  In general, I plan to run on most of the days I don't have another class planned.  This summer is going to be different because I'll be away from my YMCA, so I am working with a trainer to set up a strength plan during that time that I can do on my own with a TRX and a few other things.

I also need to get a marathon training plan...cause I'm planning on the Twin Cities Marathon in October, followed by the Goofy Challenge in January.  Which is Half Marathon on Saturday, Full Marathon on Sunday.  I'm going to run it and stop for photos and  have lots of fun with some other WISH teammates.

Soooo....that's probably enough for now.  Thanks so much, Biggest Loser friends!


----------



## Connie96

I'm excited to report that I have received WIN! numbers from TWENTY of you now! If anyone else would like to jump in, I'd love for you to join us.


----------



## MamaJessie

I haven't read everything I missed but wanted to thank corrinak.  I love a good inspiring story   Thanks for sharing it.


----------



## sahbushka

Rose&Mike said:


> I so get this! And I have only been dealing with itbs since the beginning of March. I am SO SICK of the bike. I HATE the Y pool. I just want to run!!!! I'm so sorry you have been dealing with this so long and I really, really, really hope the crutches do the trick.
> 
> 
> Thanks Nancy. I needed that today.
> 
> *****
> I feel like I am barely holding it together here. I faked it during the weekend, but things are catching up with me a bit. We have a little bit of family stuff going on, but hopefully it will settle down soon. My knee(s) have been tweaking since I ran on Saturday. So probably no runs this week. And I really, really could use the stress relief.
> 
> My hips were really tight after my appointment last week and the run we took on Saturday--even though it was great--aggravated things again. Uggh. I think I am going to take a break from the chiro for a bit. My hips/itband were feeling great until I went to see him last week, so something is going on. I feel like I am very close to a recovery at this point, but if things don't improve I'm going to look at maybe a pt. This has been so frustrating.
> 
> My food has been all over the place--though I am still maintaining. I just need to get my act together and suck it up and do other forms of exercise whether I want to or not. I AM NOT gaining back weight and having to buy new clothes again. Ok, sorry for the little pity party.
> 
> It was great to see so many people with exercise plans!
> 
> Have a great evening!



Hugs!



PRINCESS VIJA said:


> I am so excited too!!!  I set up a series recording.  I can't wait to watch it, and hope that maybe it will inspire DH to do some Disney inspired yard decorating!  I am planning on doing a Mickey shaped flower box in the front of the yard. It just is a lot of money and I am saving all of our pennies for our vacations.



I don't have that channel and am so bummed!  I wish I could see the show.  Please make sure to report back on how it is!

As for my day...pretty good.  I went for a 30 min walk/jog during lunch and then after my daughters gymnastics got cancelled, I took the opportunity to go to the gym and did 42 minutes on the eliptical.  I ate within points...still have 2 more points to go.  I had lots of water, ate my fruit, didn't have any soda and avoided all the junk food people brought in to share at work.  I have started something new at work.  I have taken it upon myself to email a few of my coworkers who are also trying to lose weight/be healthy some inspirational messages.  My first one went out today and I got a very good response from it.  It also helps me stay on track so it's a win/win situation.  As for the exercise...I think just having my workout gear in my car all the time will help me take advantage of any opportunity to work out.  I did make plans to go walking with some coworkers during lunch tomorrow and I have my WW weigh in tomorrow night.

Have a great night!
SarahMay


----------



## lapdwife

Is it too late to join in?  I finally got fed up and went to the doctor today and asked for some help.


----------



## glss1/2fll

Apollo 13 just landed safely in the water at my house. Don't know how many times we've seen that movie, but my boys are always glued to it when they find it.

Life is crazy hectic here. I don't know if I'm coming or going, but am pretty much OP eating, except I did cut myself a second slice of banana bread today. Writing everything down. Got C25K week 7 day 1 in this morning. 

Squeezing in time to skim the thread, but that's about all. So hello to everybody, loving reading about everything--you're doing great!

BronxNancy--so cool you can feel the baby. Such a special time.

Gretchen--I hear you about the lawn! This weekend I could get one and a half passes before the bag was full. Just keep swimming, just keep swimming.

No time for anything else. It's past my bedtime.


----------



## donac

Good Tuesday morning. 

BBQ was fine last night.  I had a cheeseburger, salad and one small scoop of potato salad.  For dessert I had strawberries and watermelon.

When I got home I got to see the reveal of the show of the new HGTV Disney show.  THen I got a call from my mom.  Whenever she calls after 8 at night it is never good news.  One of my cousins died.  I am the youngest of my cousins on my father side and she was one of the oldest.  I don't remember the last time I saw her.  My parents are going to the funeral.  then I got a call from a friend about a friend that we are just learning about her lung cancer and how bad it is.  It is very scary.  She never smoked.  The sad part is that she is not talking to anyone about it




lapdwife said:


> Is it too late to join in?  I finally got fed up and went to the doctor today and asked for some help.



It is not too late.  pm your weight to me.  Welcome this is a great group.



glss1/2fll said:


> Apollo 13 just landed safely in the water at my house. Don't know how many times we've seen that movie, but my boys are always glued to it when they find it.



I teach AP calculus and when we are done my first year class watch Apollo 13.  I watch it about 2 -3 times a year and ahave been doing this for 8 years.  Then the students write about astronauts and the space program.  This year they are also doing 20 minutes presentations about some aspect of the space program.  Last week a kid was ushered into my classroom to the theme of 2001 a space odyssey wearing 2 rolls of foil wrapped around his body and a foil covered box over his head.  It was a lot of fun.

Have a happy and healthy day.


----------



## dumbo_buddy

mommyof2Pirates said:


> For dinner I made corn on the cob, parsley potatoes, and bbq chicken on the grill.  I had small portions.  I drank at least 80 oz of water today and although I didnt want to have any soda I did give in and had a few sips.  Diet of course but still.
> 
> I then got out for a run.  I think it was about 36min long and let me tell you it felt like it was the first time I had ever ran.  It felt horrible and good at the same time but I really noticed the 10-15lbs I have put back on.  It made me sad but I was not going to let it get me down.  I am hoping I can get back in the groove quickly.



mm your dinner sound delish! TOM (well, if i ever actually had it) was never a good time for my eating. basically if it was a food, it went in my mouth. considering that, i think you did awesome!!

sorry the run was stinky but way to go on doing it for 36 minutes! that's a long time if you hadn't been running for a while! you'll get back in a  rhythm.  and it'll feel good. but i know what you mean about running being harder with extra weight. i'm up now too and it makes it that much more difficult to get my body moving!



corinnak said:


> I am here to say that this can be done.  It can be maintained, but it takes continuing focus, support and intention.  Without those things, it is all to easy for the weight to creep back on, even while training for distance running and lifting weights and eating healthy food (mostly).  I'll try to share the things that have helped me along the way, but I'm really here because continuing to focus on healthy weight habits is crucial to my continuing to stay at a weight that is happy and healthy for me.
> 
> I also need to get a marathon training plan...cause I'm planning on the Twin Cities Marathon in October, followed by the Goofy Challenge in January.  Which is Half Marathon on Saturday, Full Marathon on Sunday.  I'm going to run it and stop for photos and  have lots of fun with some other WISH teammates.
> 
> Soooo....that's probably enough for now.  Thanks so much, Biggest Loser friends!



thanks for sharing your story and pics. very inspirational!

i'm really excited for you about the goofy! i would love to do that someday. i was hoping to do the marathon in january 2012 but now i will be doing it in 2013. i will really enjoy following you along as you train. what training method do you think you'll use?



sahbushka said:


> As for my day...pretty good.  I went for a 30 min walk/jog during lunch and then after my daughters gymnastics got cancelled, I took the opportunity to go to the gym and did 42 minutes on the eliptical.  I ate within points...still have 2 more points to go.  I had lots of water, ate my fruit, didn't have any soda and avoided all the junk food people brought in to share at work.



nice work! 



lapdwife said:


> Is it too late to join in?  I finally got fed up and went to the doctor today and asked for some help.



hi and welcome!  i really hate going to the doctor, getting on the scale, and getting "the look." blech.



glss1/2fll said:


> Got C25K week 7 day 1 in this morning.



nice! you're almost done! when is your 5k??



donac said:


> Good Tuesday morning.
> 
> BBQ was fine last night.  I had a cheeseburger, salad and one small scoop of potato salad.  For dessert I had strawberries and watermelon.
> 
> When I got home I got to see the reveal of the show of the new HGTV Disney show.  THen I got a call from my mom.  Whenever she calls after 8 at night it is never good news.  One of my cousins died.  I am the youngest of my cousins on my father side and she was one of the oldest.  I don't remember the last time I saw her.  My parents are going to the funeral.  then I got a call from a friend about a friend that we are just learning about her lung cancer and how bad it is.  It is very scary.  She never smoked.  The sad part is that she is not talking to anyone about it



i'm sorry to hear the news of the loss of your cousin. and i'm really sorry about your friend. is it really bad? what kind of treatment can they do. i'll be thinking of her. 

***********************

morning all! thomas was up and at 'em at 5:30 this morning. what is UP with that? i keep reminding myself that when he's 13 and doesn't want to get out of bed i will appreciate the time when he got up early. but not THIS early! 

no matter, i have to leave with him at 7:15 to head downtown for my OB appt. yesterday my friend said she'd take him for me but then last night she called and said that her guests who were supposed to arrive today were arriving last night. oh well. he will probably scream and cry but there's not much i can do about it. hopefully it'll be a quick appt. mostly i'm worried that the doctor will tell me that i've gained too much already. i'll be sure to tell him that i'm being active though so that should help...maybe.

i think i might have plantar faciatis in my right foot. GRR! it hurts to put any weight on my right heel. great. it's supposed to be in the 90s and VERY humid the next few days so it's a forced rest few days for me. still, it sucks and it hurts and it better go away soon!!!

have  great day everyone!


----------



## tigger813

LOVE APOLLO 13! I still cry every time I watch it.

Did well yesterday with food and drink though I probably could've drunk more water. Decided to sleep in this morning since we were up late watching the Bruins game!!!! WOOHOO!!!!

Working from 9-2 today. Hope to run over to Market Basket to stock up on a few things that I'm out of. We'll have a big snack when the kids get home from school as we will then be having pizza after soccer and dancing with the rest of the team.

I got the laundry done yesterday so I will also try and get that folded this afternoon. I should be able to stay on track today and try to stick with just one or two pieces of pizza at practice tonight. I will drink lots of water earlier in the day as well.

Shake, water and tea for b'fast, protein bar for lunch. I will probably have one can of soda today.

Gotta get Ash moving...going to be a long day!

TTFN


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

*Inspirational Quote 6/7/11*

*Life isn't about finding yourself, It's about creating yourself*

Are you creating the person you want to be?


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

Busy day today so I won't be around much. 

*Tracey*Did you watch the game last night? I went to bed after the 2nd period but DS14 filled me in this morning. 

*Newbies*Welcome to the group!!! I hope you stick with us, this is a fabulous group of people!

*Dave* I may have missed it, just checking to see how Caleb is doing. 

*Everyone else* Rock on and have a wonderful day!!! 

Don't forget your organization challenges today!! If DH ever gets out of bed, I'll make it. LOL 
But it sure was nice getting up to a clean sink this morning, which reminds me I need to start the dishwasher. I didn't want to start it while the game was on last night. 
I will be posting the next challenge early because it's going to take some prep work ahead of time.


----------



## Rose&Mike

Connie96 said:


> I'm excited to report that I have received WIN! numbers from TWENTY of you now! If anyone else would like to jump in, I'd love for you to join us.


That's fabulous! I haven't sent mine in yet--I am just feeling really flabby and not wanting to measure, but hey hopefully all that means is that next time my numbers will be better!



sahbushka said:


> As for my day...pretty good.  I went for a 30 min walk/jog during lunch and then after my daughters gymnastics got cancelled, I took the opportunity to go to the gym and did 42 minutes on the eliptical.  I ate within points...still have 2 more points to go.  I had lots of water, ate my fruit, didn't have any soda and avoided all the junk food people brought in to share at work.  I have started something new at work.  I have taken it upon myself to email a few of my coworkers who are also trying to lose weight/be healthy some inspirational messages.  My first one went out today and I got a very good response from it.  It also helps me stay on track so it's a win/win situation.  As for the exercise...I think just having my workout gear in my car all the time will help me take advantage of any opportunity to work out.  I did make plans to go walking with some coworkers during lunch tomorrow and I have my WW weigh in tomorrow night.
> 
> Have a great night!
> SarahMay


Great job on the exercise Sarah May!



lapdwife said:


> Is it too late to join in?  I finally got fed up and went to the doctor today and asked for some help.


Nope, not too late! Welcome! Pm donac your starting weight.



donac said:


> Good Tuesday morning.
> 
> BBQ was fine last night.  I had a cheeseburger, salad and one small scoop of potato salad.  For dessert I had strawberries and watermelon.
> 
> When I got home I got to see the reveal of the show of the new HGTV Disney show.  THen I got a call from my mom.  Whenever she calls after 8 at night it is never good news.  One of my cousins died.  I am the youngest of my cousins on my father side and she was one of the oldest.  I don't remember the last time I saw her.  My parents are going to the funeral.  then I got a call from a friend about a friend that we are just learning about her lung cancer and how bad it is.  It is very scary.  She never smoked.  The sad part is that she is not talking to anyone about it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is not too late.  pm your weight to me.  Welcome this is a great group.
> 
> 
> 
> I teach AP calculus and when we are done my first year class watch Apollo 13.  I watch it about 2 -3 times a year and ahave been doing this for 8 years.  Then the students write about astronauts and the space program.  This year they are also doing 20 minutes presentations about some aspect of the space program.  Last week a kid was ushered into my classroom to the theme of 2001 a space odyssey wearing 2 rolls of foil wrapped around his body and a foil covered box over his head.  It was a lot of fun.
> 
> Have a happy and healthy day.


Dona--I'm sorry about your sad news.



dumbo_buddy said:


> ***********************
> 
> morning all! thomas was up and at 'em at 5:30 this morning. what is UP with that? i keep reminding myself that when he's 13 and doesn't want to get out of bed i will appreciate the time when he got up early. but not THIS early!
> 
> no matter, i have to leave with him at 7:15 to head downtown for my OB appt. yesterday my friend said she'd take him for me but then last night she called and said that her guests who were supposed to arrive today were arriving last night. oh well. he will probably scream and cry but there's not much i can do about it. hopefully it'll be a quick appt. mostly i'm worried that the doctor will tell me that i've gained too much already. i'll be sure to tell him that i'm being active though so that should help...maybe.
> 
> i think i might have plantar faciatis in my right foot. GRR! it hurts to put any weight on my right heel. great. it's supposed to be in the 90s and VERY humid the next few days so it's a forced rest few days for me. still, it sucks and it hurts and it better go away soon!!!
> 
> have  great day everyone!


I hope the appointment goes well, Nancy! And I wrote something about it on the Princess thread, but you might have a bruised fat pad in your foot. I thought I was doing the pf thing again, but it wasn't that.



BernardandMissBianca said:


> *Inspirational Quote 6/7/11*
> 
> *Life isn't about finding yourself, It's about creating yourself*
> 
> Are you creating the person you want to be?


Thanks for the quote Buffy. Food for thought for the day.



BernardandMissBianca said:


> Busy day today so I won't be around much.
> 
> *Tracey*Did you watch the game last night? I went to bed after the 2nd period but DS14 filled me in this morning.
> 
> *Newbies*Welcome to the group!!! I hope you stick with us, this is a fabulous group of people!
> 
> *Dave* I may have missed it, just checking to see how Caleb is doing.
> 
> *Everyone else* Rock on and have a wonderful day!!!
> 
> Don't forget your organization challenges today!! If DH ever gets out of bed, I'll make it. LOL
> But it sure was nice getting up to a clean sink this morning, which reminds me I need to start the dishwasher. I didn't want to start it while the game was on last night.
> I will be posting the next challenge early because it's going to take some prep work ahead of time.


I am just loving the organizational challenge. I love the thought that everyone else is making their beds, too. There are made up beds all over the place now.

*****
I got up and did a tiny bit of yoga to stretch out my legs. Still debating whether I am going to run tonight. Mentally, I really need it. We'll see how the knee behaves today.

Have a great, on plan day today. And drink your water--it's going to be hot!


----------



## Rose&Mike

*QOTD Tuesday, June 7
What is your favorite vegetable/vegetable dish?*


----------



## tigger813

Oh yes, we watched the whole game! Very scary starting off when Horton got nailed but glad to hear he should be ok!

I was on a planning chat for our NE Cars 2 Dis Meet and kept posting GOAL whenever the Bruins scored! 

One kid off to school, the 2nd one dressed and ready to go. Going to do a few things around here before I leave for work!

TTFN


----------



## pjlla

Happy Tuesday friends!

Sorry I have been MIA so much lately.  Busy, busy time for us lately.  Relay went really well on Friday/Saturday.  Then I came home, took a quick nap, showered, and we met a bunch of swim families for dinner and we all went to the NH Philharmonic that night (DD has a swim friend who plays the violin).  It was really nice.  Then Sunday DD had an out-of-town swim meet about 2 hours away. 

Yesterday was a field trip with DS to the seashore and a "babyless baby shower" for Rainbow Girls (the Worthy Advisor's project for her term was a pregnancy center).  

I am at work today so I finally might have a few minutes to try to catch up here!  I can't believe how much I have missed!  There is a movie on the schedule for this morning for my students, so hopefully I can hop on here and at least read the last few pages!  I have a wrap-up team captains meeting for Relay tonight, so hopefully I will be caught up with you all by the time school ends today!

I'll be back later!...................P


----------



## pjlla

trinaweena said:


> Thanks for the advice. I have done some research and have started counting calories as well, i have an app for my phone that works really well for that. And im working on portion control and measuring. I have talked to my doctor and he's honestly the least helpful person ever, so im kind of learning on my own and figuring out whats best for me in terms of my health problems. Im trying to make healthier meal choices and snack choices but when i look at myself i just feel so discouraged.
> 
> Maybe you should find a naturopath or homeopath or at least a good nutritionist to help you.  I would hate to have a weight-loss diet negatively affect your health issues.  I'm glad you are doing some research though.
> 
> Believe it or not i do schedule excersice time, its the follow through that gets me.  Getting up early is a nice idea but i only get about 4 hours of sleep a night, so when you dont fall asleep till 6am you sure dont want to get up early haha!
> 
> Four hours of sleep  on a regular basis  is definitely NOT enough to be healthy and lose weight.  Getting enough sleep is a definite MUST for this healthy journey!  You should be looking at your schedule to see what can change.  I know sometimes it seems impossible.... everything is a priority... school, work, family... but if you do some research into sleep, you will discover that there are a boatload of health issues that come along with less than optimal sleep patterns.
> 
> im trying to get better at planning, at least a day before think about what i should eat.  ugh i would really like to see some pounds come off. or even better my fat stomach start to dissapear!
> 
> I am a HUGE advocate of a Weight Watchers and eating a wide variety of all types of good foods.... that said, if you are looking to drop weight primarily in the belly area, South Beach seems to be a good alternative.  I've done WW for over 3 years now and was just trying to shake off the last few pounds..... and I wanted to lose them primarily in my belly.  And it has worked.  I don't LOVE the lower carb diet, but it has worked and I am feeling good.  I still follow my WW Points, but I'm much more careful about what type of carbs I am eating and at what time.*************
> 
> I had a bit of a milestone today that i wanted to share. I did my first day of couch to 5k today! That makes 4 days in a row that ive done at least 20 minutes of excersice (plus all the walking i do at work).  I was def tired by the end and i have a bit of a headache now but i did it and i made it through! My workout buddy is one of my dogs and she's taking a well deserved nap now (at only 7lbs she was hurting by the end).
> 
> Im also trying to make a conscious effort to eat better and make better meal decisions.  I actually ate breakfast today (2 spoonfuls of plain yogurt and 1/2 cup of special K) had snacks throughout the day, a healthy choice meal for lunch and a big salad with a frozen chicken breast on top which im hoping holds me over untill the end of my 4 hour philosophy class.
> 
> This is going to be a long hard road, i know. Even as good as i felt after my run today when i looked in the mirror i felt defeated once again. I really hope i can see some improvement, especially in my midsection/stomach area! Im sick of my mother telling me i look pregnant (and then getting paranoid that i might be! haha)
> 
> Hope everyone had a good first day of the challenge!



It is always a long hard road.... but nothing good every comes easy, right?  Keep up with the running (if you are enjoying it) and the healthy eating and before you know it you will be at a healthy weight!!  Think of it this way.... if you try and it takes 3 years, then in 3 years you will be feeling and looking great.  If you DON'T try, then in 3 years you could still be overweight and unhealthy.  It seems like a no-brainer to me!



Disneywedding2010 said:


> *
> QOTD Friday, June 3rd
> Introduce yourself! Why are you here?*
> 
> Hi everyone!
> 
> My name is Kristina and I'm 27 years old. My husband and daughter were killed in 2008 when we were hit head on by a drunk driver. These past 3 years have been an emotional/phyiscal/mental rollercoaster but somehow throughout it all I've managed. I'm in a new relationship with a man that has helped me through the darkest days of my life. I honestly don't know where I would be without Alan (or my best friends) in my life.
> 
> I participated in the Spring Challenge and started off very well. Toward the end I slacked off and lost momentum. I only lost 5 pounds that challenge. I want to lose 20 during this challenge. I'm hoping I do better this time because its the summer and I love to swim this time of year. Its the best way to keep cool in this crazy Texas heat. However, if everything goes as planned next year will be my last Texas summer.
> 
> I finished my Bachelors in Hospitality Managment last month. We spent 9 nights at Disney just kicking back relaxing. We are looking at houses and/or building one near Disney and relocating to FL. I have a better chance of finding a job down there then I do here in Texas. Plus, I feel its time to move away from Texas. I swore I'd never leave after they passed away but I need a change of scenery. I need my new beginning. I need to do things for me now and not what everyone else thinks I should do.
> 
> Good luck everyone with the challenge!



You are probably right about needing a change of scenery and a new beginning.  It probably is tough to think that way.... maybe it feels like you are "forgetting" your DH and DD.  But you KNOW you never will... they will be in your heart forever, no matter WHERE you live.  But you need to be happy and healthy.... I'm sure that is what they would want for you.  If a move to FL is what is needed, then so be it.



bellebookworm9 said:


> I don't have access to an elliptical here, but they do have them at school. They are one of my favorite things to use, because they don't actually put pressure on my shins. What is this "stick"? I've never heard of it!
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, I'm Gretchen. ("Hi, Gretchen". Oh wait, wrong group. ) I'm 20 years old, going to be a senior in college. Audiology major. I'm here because I need to a)lose weight and b)get into a lifestyle that will allow me to keep the weight off. I'm here specifically because challenges keep me more motivated to do things, and you all seem like a great support group.
> 
> Thanks to all who recommended the Lands End bathing suits. I'll definitely check them out. I told my mom about them and her first comment was, "Why would you buy one now? You have no idea what size you'll be then?" and then when I tried to reapproach it later I got, "You don't have the body for a bikini." Well, maybe not now, but hopefully I will!
> 
> My mom is very overweight herself. She did LA Weightloss several years ago and lost a lot, but then gained it all back and then some. She always talks about how I need to lost weight, but she never seems supportive of me doing so.
> 
> I'm off to stretch and then do Week 1, Day 1 of the Couch to 5K plan!
> 
> ETA: Just did the C25K. I really didn't know if I was going to be able to do the whole thing, but I did! I'm quite proud of myself! Plus, I did a little better than I should have. I thought it said "60 seconds walking with 90 seconds jogging" so that's what I did, but it was really the other way around!



You cannot rely on ANYONE else to get you through this journey.... even your Mom, as tough as that sounds.  If you have to buy your own groceries (do you live with Mom??) and cook your own meals separately, so be it.  You need to be responsible for your own success.  And it can be SO DIFFICULT when the people in your life don't support your effort.... either in words or deeds.  But that is what we are all here for!!  

Nice job with the CK5K!



Rose&Mike said:


> Well, I have done a few productive things today. I have started bagging up the piles and piles of clothes in our extra bedroom for goodwill. I found my old "skinny jeans" and tried them on just for fun--still too big, that's all I'm going to stay! I am going to keep them (they are a size 10) just for because and a couple of pairs of slightly bigger shorts just cause they are comfy, but everything else is gone! I feel like this is a HUGE step for me. If I gain now, I will have to go buy bigger sizes. And I don't want to do that. So, no gaining!
> 
> I posted Day 4 of my TR on my journal in case anyone is interested.
> 
> Have a great evening!



Why is is SO TOUGH to get rid of our "fat clothes"?  Is is a comfort factor?  But I will say, I felt SO GOOD when I got rid of mine!  It felt like I was closing a door.... the door BACK to my former fat life!  No reason to go back there.... nothing left for me there but MISERY!

You are right.... it is a HUGE step in the right direction!  

I still continue to get rid of clothes as they get too big or when I decide I don't like the way I look in them.  Life is too short to walk around feeling like you look lousy!  



SettinSail said:


> DH also made me so angry today as he had to reboot my computer so he could print something out and he deleted my to-do list which I keep on Word at all times minimized.  He says its my fault that I didn't have it saved!
> This is a very complicated to-do list that I spend about 30 mins on every night before bed and I carry stuff over and keep detailed notes on, etc.  Of course I had lots of stuff about our move and going-away party on there and now I am afraid I will forget something!  It is very rare for DH to need my computer but it's the only one hooked to the printer.
> 
> Hope everyone has a great weekend!   See you tomorrow!
> 
> Shawn



OMG... that would make me NUTS!  I LIVE by my lists!  Sorry that it happened.  HOpefully you can recreate it..

Off to correct morning work!.....................P


----------



## lisah0711

Good morning all!    A bit of quick catching up here.

*Taryn,* I was so happy to see you checking in!    We do miss you and hope you can stop by every once in awhile!  



Rose&Mike said:


> *QOTD Monday, June 6
> Do you have an exercise plan? *



 It's my training plan for my half in September -- running 3 days a week.  That is the priority to get every single run in.  It would be nice to have something for cross training two days a week -- maybe the Shred.  And two days of rest a week -- because that is when your body gets stronger!  

*Shawn,* glad that you could take a break.    You have a lot going on girl so be kind to yourself.  

*Karen,* I think that you are going to have a wonderful summer!  :flower

Hi *LTS*!  It's a busy time of year for sure!  

*Trina,* your running buddies are as sweet as they can be!  



dumbo_buddy said:


> ARE YOU KIDDING ME??? i just did a reply to pretty much every single person and the post is gone.  that stupid post took just about all of thomas's nap to complete and now he's awake! waaaah! so frustrating.



 I hate that stinking poof fairy!  Good luck with your doctor appointment today!  

One day at a time, *Vija!*  

*Corinna,* I always love your inspiring story!    And I must say that you were a beautiful bride in pink!    I'm so proud of you for getting ready to do a marathon and Goofy!    You so totally 



Connie96 said:


> I'm excited to report that I have received WIN! numbers from TWENTY of you now! If anyone else would like to jump in, I'd love for you to join us.



Wow!  That's a great turnout for the summer challenge!    Thanks, Connie!  



lapdwife said:


> Is it too late to join in?  I finally got fed up and went to the doctor today and asked for some help.





So sorry about your cousin and friend, *donac.* 



BernardandMissBianca said:


> *Inspirational Quote 6/7/11*
> 
> *Life isn't about finding yourself, It's about creating yourself*
> 
> Are you creating the person you want to be?



Trying -- some days are easier than others!  



Rose&Mike said:


> *QOTD Tuesday, June 7
> What is your favorite vegetable/vegetable dish?*



Roasted vegetables in any shape or form!  



pjlla said:


> Yesterday was a field trip with DS to the seashore and a "babyless baby shower" for Rainbow Girls (the Worthy Advisor's project for her term was a pregnancy center).



And speaking of beautiful brides who wore pink . . . . Hi Pamela!    Thank goodness that was a babyless baby shower  although for a good cause.   

The last couple of weeks of school are always busy.  There seems to be a lot going on at work.  We are selling our office building so have people coming through and my Mom is coming next week -- whew!    Keeping on track, though, and that is the important thing.

Have a great day all!


----------



## sahbushka

Rose&Mike said:


> *QOTD Tuesday, June 7
> What is your favorite vegetable/vegetable dish?*



I really like cooked brocoli and I really enjoy asparagus but I never buy it because I don't know how to cook it.  Maybe I will try that next time I go to the store.

I am planning on a walk with coworkers at lunch and then my WW meeting tonight.  I looked at the scale this morning (I am a daily weigher) and I hate when it goes in the opposite direction my actions indicate.  I worked out well and ate well yesterday and my number went up!  Why does it do that.  So frustrating.  So now it looks like I have only lost about a lb and a half since my last ww weigh in and at this stage (having just started back on program) that is unusual.  Usually I have some really good numbers the first few weeks.  Maybe it's the stress.  I don't know.  Still, frustrating.  GRRRR.

SarahMay


----------



## RemembertheMagic98

Rose&Mike said:


> I feel like I am barely holding it together here. I faked it during the weekend, but things are catching up with me a bit. We have a little bit of family stuff going on, but hopefully it will settle down soon. My knee(s) have been tweaking since I ran on Saturday. So probably no runs this week. And I really, really could use the stress relief.
> 
> My food has been all over the place--though I am still maintaining. I just need to get my act together and suck it up and do other forms of exercise whether I want to or not. I AM NOT gaining back weight and having to buy new clothes again. Ok, sorry for the little pity party.
> 
> It was great to see so many people with exercise plans!
> 
> Have a great evening!


Hang in there Rose!! One day at a time....



Worfiedoodles said:


> Umm, ok, but it is nothing impressive. I get a box of Chiquita banana bread mix, and follow the directions on the package.  You get 12 muffins and it's at a fraction of the cost of Vitatops. I know the fiber content is less, but honestly, I'm just as satisfied with these and they do taste better...
> 
> Is everyone ready for the HGTV Disney yard show?! It's on tonight at 8 Eastern time. I can't believe how excited I am to watch this! I just want to see something happy on my tv, and my regular outlets (History, Discovery, Travel), haven't had new and exciting for awhile. I'm so happy it's a series and not a one-time thing.
> 
> Maria


YUM!! I'm hungry now .  The yard show just makes me jealous   My deck just doesn't have the same feel as a full yard with fun stuff, like grass!  I am excited to watch something other than stupid reality tv.  Summer tv is just a bummer 



bellebookworm9 said:


> Hey guys! I did okay today. I had a bowl of frosted shredded wheat for breakfast, at 9:30am, a normal time!  For lunch I had the leftovers from last night's shrimp pasta, just a small portion. I also had a small dish of sherbet. For dinner we were going to make steak, but we had some poor time planning and ended up getting pizza and breadsticks from the Pizza Hut in Target. I had half of a personal pan cheese pizza and 1.5 breadsticks. No soda! I had a fruit salad as a snack earlier (grapes, strawberries, watermelon). I've also had a few pieces of taffy today. I'm working on the water.
> 
> I did try and mow the lawn. Problem is our grass is about a foot high. We bought a new push mower, but it was the floor model and long story short, it doesn't have a grass chute right now, just the bagger which is a PITA when the grass is this long. Plus the handle is too long for me and it needs to be adjusted-I kept hitting myself in the rib with my elbows. Hope to do some more C25K tomorrow.


Ok, now I am happy I don't have a lawn (well, there is a lawn company that takes care of all the landscaping at the condo!).  Way to go on the no soda and the fruit salad!! Keep up the great work!!



mommyof2Pirates said:


> I am happy to report a pretty alright day  After lunch I got a little snacky but tried to pick the best choices.  Strawberries, cheese stick (1/2), tiny pack of graham crackers.  This part of the day was TOM taking over.
> For dinner I made corn on the cob, parsley potatoes, and bbq chicken on the grill.  I had small portions.  I drank at least 80 oz of water today and although I didnt want to have any soda I did give in and had a few sips.  Diet of course but still.
> 
> I then got out for a run.  I think it was about 36min long and let me tell you it felt like it was the first time I had ever ran.  It felt horrible and good at the same time but I really noticed the 10-15lbs I have put back on.  It made me sad but I was not going to let it get me down.  I am hoping I can get back in the groove quickly.
> 
> I came home and had two tiny choc. chip cookies which again was TOM taking over but I am journaling and counting everything so its ok.
> 
> I am now going to go directly to my bedroom so I am not tempted to eat anything else.
> 
> I will talk to you all in the morning.!!!!


What a great day!! Any day OP is a great day!! Just keep swimming 




sahbushka said:


> As for my day...pretty good.  I went for a 30 min walk/jog during lunch and then after my daughters gymnastics got cancelled, I took the opportunity to go to the gym and did 42 minutes on the eliptical.  I ate within points...still have 2 more points to go.  I had lots of water, ate my fruit, didn't have any soda and avoided all the junk food people brought in to share at work.  I have started something new at work.  I have taken it upon myself to email a few of my coworkers who are also trying to lose weight/be healthy some inspirational messages.  My first one went out today and I got a very good response from it.  It also helps me stay on track so it's a win/win situation.  As for the exercise...I think just having my workout gear in my car all the time will help me take advantage of any opportunity to work out.  I did make plans to go walking with some coworkers during lunch tomorrow and I have my WW weigh in tomorrow night.
> 
> Have a great night!
> SarahMay


It's so great that you are helping others!! I have found that helping others with weight loss has really helped me too 



lapdwife said:


> Is it too late to join in?  I finally got fed up and went to the doctor today and asked for some help.


WELCOME!!! 



donac said:


> Good Tuesday morning.
> 
> BBQ was fine last night.  I had a cheeseburger, salad and one small scoop of potato salad.  For dessert I had strawberries and watermelon.
> 
> When I got home I got to see the reveal of the show of the new HGTV Disney show.  THen I got a call from my mom.  Whenever she calls after 8 at night it is never good news.  One of my cousins died.  I am the youngest of my cousins on my father side and she was one of the oldest.  I don't remember the last time I saw her.  My parents are going to the funeral.  then I got a call from a friend about a friend that we are just learning about her lung cancer and how bad it is.  It is very scary.  She never smoked.  The sad part is that she is not talking to anyone about it
> 
> I teach AP calculus and when we are done my first year class watch Apollo 13.  I watch it about 2 -3 times a year and ahave been doing this for 8 years.  Then the students write about astronauts and the space program.  This year they are also doing 20 minutes presentations about some aspect of the space program.  Last week a kid was ushered into my classroom to the theme of 2001 a space odyssey wearing 2 rolls of foil wrapped around his body and a foil covered box over his head.  It was a lot of fun.
> 
> Have a happy and healthy day.


Sorry to hear about your loss  I'm always in awe of the creativity of my students (mostly good)!  The last weeks of school should be fun!



dumbo_buddy said:


> morning all! thomas was up and at 'em at 5:30 this morning. what is UP with that? i keep reminding myself that when he's 13 and doesn't want to get out of bed i will appreciate the time when he got up early. but not THIS early!
> 
> no matter, i have to leave with him at 7:15 to head downtown for my OB appt. yesterday my friend said she'd take him for me but then last night she called and said that her guests who were supposed to arrive today were arriving last night. oh well. he will probably scream and cry but there's not much i can do about it. hopefully it'll be a quick appt. mostly i'm worried that the doctor will tell me that i've gained too much already. i'll be sure to tell him that i'm being active though so that should help...maybe.
> 
> i think i might have plantar faciatis in my right foot. GRR! it hurts to put any weight on my right heel. great. it's supposed to be in the 90s and VERY humid the next few days so it's a forced rest few days for me. still, it sucks and it hurts and it better go away soon!!!
> 
> have  great day everyone!


Hope the Dr apt goes well, Nancy!  Thomas is an early riser huh? My nephew was the same way until he turned 3 1/2.  Now (he's 4) and gets up around 7am...much more humane hour for me (since all he wants to do is play when I am visiting!) Rest that foot and roll a frozen water bottle or tennis ball under your arch...always made my pf feel better 



BernardandMissBianca said:


> *Inspirational Quote 6/7/11*
> 
> *Life isn't about finding yourself, It's about creating yourself*
> 
> Are you creating the person you want to be?


Working on this one!  It's tough being 37 and single 



Rose&Mike said:


> *QOTD Tuesday, June 7
> What is your favorite vegetable/vegetable dish?*


I just made a fun dish Sunday night: In a pan: diced red onion, chopped red bell pepper, fresh spinach, a can of spicy diced tomatoes, and a can of chick peas.  Ok, the chick peas are not a veggie, but the entire dish was really yummy!



pjlla said:


> Happy Tuesday friends!
> 
> Sorry I have been MIA so much lately.  Busy, busy time for us lately.  Relay went really well on Friday/Saturday.  Then I came home, took a quick nap, showered, and we met a bunch of swim families for dinner and we all went to the NH Philharmonic that night (DD has a swim friend who plays the violin).  It was really nice.  Then Sunday DD had an out-of-town swim meet about 2 hours away.
> 
> Yesterday was a field trip with DS to the seashore and a "babyless baby shower" for Rainbow Girls (the Worthy Advisor's project for her term was a pregnancy center).
> 
> I am at work today so I finally might have a few minutes to try to catch up here!  I can't believe how much I have missed!  There is a movie on the schedule for this morning for my students, so hopefully I can hop on here and at least read the last few pages!  I have a wrap-up team captains meeting for Relay tonight, so hopefully I will be caught up with you all by the time school ends today!
> 
> I'll be back later!...................P


Missed you! Glad things are going well as the walk was successful 



lisah0711 said:


> Good morning all!    A bit of quick catching up here.
> 
> Have a great day all!


Great to see you Lisa!!  Your half marathon schedule is soooo wonderful!!  I'm still thinking I need a year to get where you are! Keep up the AWESOME work!!


*******************
  I am sooo looking forward to my 3 day weekend....granted it is only Tuesday!  Great eating day yesterday and exercise day!  I'm doing well with my g-f menu too!  Hard boiled egg and brown rice cereal with skim milk, lara bar, salad with carrots and chick peas and oil and vin dressing, lara bar before my walk.  Dinner was great too (see below!) 

Since my work out friend bailed AGAIN  I asked my mom and dad to go with me for a walk.  Mom and I have done over 3 miles before but this was a first for dad!  It was hot and just a slight breeze so dad made it to 2 miles and mom and I completed 3.35 miles. When we got home dad had made turkey burgers with shallots and Mrs. Dash (no bun), brown rice, and was beginning our salads.  My parents usually eat pretty healthy since my dad was diagnosed with diabetes and prostrate cancer (it's actually pre-cancer so no radiation is needed). They are so supportive of my g-f diet and have really begun to read all the labels in the house so they know what I can eat.  With their support, I know I will be able to have an enjoyable week at the beach with the family 

I'm bored out of my skull today at work!! Last day of exams today and the official last day for the underclassmen tomorrow.  Beach on Thursday with the Student COuncil  and Friday off!  I just need to get through today and tomorrow!! I'm taking today off ffrom walking since we have out end of the year dinner tonight....as long as I can figure out what I can eat!

Make great choices today and get those water points in!! I'm off to the water cooler!


----------



## Disneylush

Work and life have been so busy I don't have to time to read all the posts I missed, but I don't want to live in the past playing catch up so here I am. 

I read a quote today I loved and had to share.
If you rest you rust so get out there and SHINE 

It is going to be 100 here today which is crazy for Minnesota! 

As I said before I cut out my 100oz (no lie) of regular coke. I am doing really well. 

Have a wonderful Tuesday


----------



## pjlla

MamaJessie said:


> Wed - I have been eating oatmeal - plain.  I nuke some water and mix it with my quick oats.  My dr. said my cholesterol is a little high and since I am only 32, but both my parents are already deceased it really motivated to clean up my act!
> 
> Thu -  and
> 
> Fri - well, besides what I already said above, I need to lose weight.  I have never weighed this much when not pregnant.  I think some accountability might help.



If you are eating oatmeal in an effort to reduce your cholesterol, you might want to try steel cut oats.... they have more fiber, which is what helps with the cholesterol.  If you don't have the time in the morning for those (they take about 20 minutes to cook) then the quick oats are a good alternative.... much better than instant.  

You don't need to eat them plain (unless you like them that way) to get the health benefits.  Try stirring in a bit of applesauce or fruit spread or even fat free yogurt.... a tiny bit of brown sugar goes a long way too!  Or honey or molasses or agave (which has a lower GI than regular sugar).  Raisins, Craisins, or other dried fruit is yummy too.  Sometimes I dice up an apple and then steam it to soften it... .then I dump the hot oatmeal on top of it to "cook" it a bit more.  A small sprinkling of cinnamon and brown sugar.... practically like dessert!



tigger813 said:


> Latest update:
> 
> My mom is sedated so I'm not sure when I will talk with her. My sister had no choice but to admit her! They don't do radiation over the weekend so she will be in the hospital until at least next weekend.
> 
> My dad is doing ok and he agrees with admitting Mom. He is staying at the house with the dog tonight. My sister is letting a neighbor know that he will be alone. She is also going to look into life alert for him and will be there first thing in the morning while he showers and then take him to the hospital.
> 
> I'm feeling overwhelmed and really need to take some time on Monday to figure out everything!
> 
> Thanks for all of your love and prayers! You guys are the best!!!
> 
> TTFN



While I'm sure it was a tough decision, it was probably the right one.  Prayers continue, of course.



PRINCESS VIJA said:


> QOTD Thursday, June 2 How do you feel about stepping on the scale for the first weigh in tomorrow?
> NOT good at all.  Because my home scale no longer can weigh me.  How did I ever let myself get this bad?
> 
> 
> *QOTD Friday, June 3rd
> Introduce yourself! Why are you here?*
> 
> Well, I am desperate to find that "thing" to motivate me to get back to the journey of losing weight  I am 42, married to HS sweetheart and have 2 great kids.  I almost died last August, and still haven't figured it out yet.  I weigh more now than I ever have.
> 
> I think what holds me back is that I have over 1/2 my body weight to loose, and I see how LONG this is going to take.  In my head I make the excuse that one more day won't really matter.  I can have one more "last hurrah" with the foods that I crave.  But each day runs into the next and then a week, a month, a year have gone by and I am still miserable.
> 
> HELP!!!!!



That is why we are ALL here.... because we need HELP!  Whether we need to lose 100 pounds of 10 pounds... we all need moral support and help and we find it here!

YOu need to take that same attitude about "one last hurrah" and apply it in the opposite direction.  YOu are thinking..."one more day of eating junk and I can/will.........."  You need to think "*one day *of eating on plan and eating healthy".... take it ONE DAY AT A TIME.  And if you mess up, then start again.... and again and again.  Soon the days WILL run into the next and a year will have gone by and you will be healthier and slimmer.... maybe just 10 pounds or 15 pounds.... but maybe 50 pounds!  

Come talk to us whenever you need.... we are all in this together.



BernardandMissBianca said:


> Trying to catch up:
> 
> *Pamela* Yes, 5:30 am Monday - Friday starting July 5, then he leaves cross country early for the french honors bridge class from 7:30 to 10:30. If DS needs the world History credit recovery class that starts at 10:45 - 1:45. Poor kid is going to be exhausted! Let's hope he gets the grade up so he doesn't need the history class.
> 
> YIKES!  DD was going to try to take some summer classes to get ahead, but it hasn't worked out.  In the long run I think I'm glad it hasn't... she really needs some time off of school work.  Her summer will be busy enough with swim, driver's ed, and maybe a small part-time job.
> 
> Good for him for taking the initiative to get some extra education over the summer!
> 
> inspirational quotes - Yeah, for some reason reading it or hearing it from someone else clicks better than saying to ourselves. But then again if we believed what we said to ourselves, we wouldn't be in a place where we needed help losing weight. Self doubt is a mighty beast!
> 
> AMEN!!
> 
> 
> OK, so sorry I was late doing the *organizational challenge*. I had to open the school library today for book fair. And I have no cell service in that room so I had to get on the school wireless system. OMG, what a pain!
> But it's up.
> Basically it's just trying to get our houses under control because stress is a known factor in weight gain. *If we can make our homes calm and serene we will have a positive place to take care of the mind and the body.*
> 
> Isn't this the truth!!
> 
> I was going to do prizes every week, but honestly I'm doing this challenge because I'm super disorganized and prizes really aren't in the plan for my brain at this point. Maybe in the Fall or something.
> 
> I'll do the prizes if you would like.  If you want to just skip it for now, that is fine too!*******************************
> 
> My day was ok. DH is driving me crazy about a potential move. Yes I get the fact that the house is small, to small, but the kids are in a really good place with school and I don't want to mess with that. It's becoming a battle though because he doesn't like it in this house and he doesn't like the fact that the kids and I want to stay.
> 
> I need to do my weigh in tomorrow, didn't get time to do it today.
> 
> 
> *QOTD June 3*  The short version
> I'm Buffy, AKA BAMB. I'm 37, married 18 years, 4 kids - boys age 14, 10 and 9. Daughter age 5. This is my 3rd or 4th BL challenge. I actually completed the last one! Yay me!!!
> Why am I here? *Because I'm tired of wearing a fat suit all day long. *I'm tired of being invisible. I'm tired of being tired. I don't want to be like my mother or her father (diabetic (mom) or dead at 50 something (her Dad)). I want to set a good example for my kids.



Bolded statement.... that is how I felt ALL THE TIME!  LIke the "real me" wasn't fat.... I was really a THIN, active, healthy person, stuck inside a costume!  



BernardandMissBianca said:


> *Inspirational Quote 6/4/11:*
> 
> 
> *you don't have to be great to start, but you have to start to be great*





mikamah said:


> Good evening everyone.
> 
> I am Kathy, 47 yo single mom to 9 yo Michael who is truly the light of my life.  I work as a nurse in endoscopy, monday-friday with occas weekend call.  I have also done more BL challenges than I can remember.  I am here, because I do not think I would be here without the support of my friends I have made here.  My weight has been up and down pretty much my whole life, and about 6 years ago, I said I was going to lose the weight once and for all, and over about 2 years had lost 40 pounds, but some started creeping back on, though I didn't really give up, and when my mom got sick and passed away 2 years ago, I gained a lot more back.  It was such a difficult time in my life, and the support I received here was amazing, and really one of the major factors that got me through it.  I did the c25k and completed it, and kept going with the goal of the princess half in feb this year, which was amazing.  I had thought I'd be thinner than I was, but haven't been able to stay focused on the food as much lately.
> I'm hoping I will stay focused this challenge, and lose and keep off some actual weight.
> 
> I am off to a good start, and had my first big challenge tonight.  The woman who runs my son's after school program called me at work this morning and offered me 2 tickets to the Red Sox tonight.  It's the rec dept bus trip.  I got someone to cover so I could leave work early and surprise ds.  He was over the top excited.  The game was so much fun to watch too, and to top it off, they won.   I thought about what I would eat before I left, and had a little chicken and corn before we went, and at the game had a hotdog, a soft serve ice cream cone, and half a bag of swedish fish.  I finished my daily ww points, and 14 flex points, so not too bad.  I skipped the beer, easy to do with the 8 dollar price tag.  Though the 5 dollar hot dog seemed a bit more worth it to me. And it was good.  Plus didn't want to need the bathroom on bus home.
> So I journalled all when I got home, and had fruit with bkfst and lunch, so got my hh in today.
> 
> Since I didn't make my bed this morning, I'll let the dishes go another night as well.  I think I'm going to like the organizational challenge, and can definitely use it.
> 
> Good luck with this.  I was talking to a guy on the bus to the game about disney, he has dvc, was with his son, and no wedding ring, so got me thinking.  We were chatting all about restaurants and rides, and when I asked him how long he had dvc for, he turned around to ask his wife, and that was it.   I haven't met too many disney-loving men around here, and the ones I have seem to be taken already.  Perhaps we'd have some luck over marathon weekend one year.
> 
> 
> Oh well... at least you gave it some thought.  THe right Disney-loving, little boy loving, nurse loving man is out there!  I know it.  And he will show up when you least expect it.
> 
> Ds has to be at the park at 9, so I'm off to bed.  I enjoyed reading everyone's stories, and am so happy to see so many newcomers.  The support and friendship here really is priceless.
> 
> Tracey-  So sorry your mom is having such a hard time.
> 
> Have a nice saturday.





Rose&Mike said:


> We ran today. It went pretty well. 4.25 miles running + some walking fro almost 6 total. I am icing my knees. I would say this was probably the best run I have had since the Princess Race
> 
> Have a fabulous Saturday! Drink your water and make good choices!



I'm happy to hear about your good run!



Zhoen said:


> ... but it starts with "Jack" and does NOT end with "Sparrow...
> 
> I was out doing my 5k walk today, with DD4 (DD7 usually comes, but she skinned her knee and didn't want to) and DD7 stayed home with Dad.  Well, today is BL day 2, but WW day 4, so my body is in total rebellion... I'm soooo hungry.  Came home from the walk to have a yummy, virtuous homemade ham sandwich with the leftovers from last night... yeah, he ate them.  All of them.  Not his fault, he didn't know...  so THEN I decide I'm going to Subway, since PBJ doesn't fit my limits for the day and we didn't have anything else that sounded good... so as I'm going out the door, he asks me to pick him up a chocolate malt, from Baskin Robbins, next to the Subway.
> 
> 
> You need to either label the food or hide it (usually behind the vegetables is good!  .  When I leave in the morning I usually leave DH a list of "suggested" meals (he works at home a lot).  That way I can be sure he doesn't eat something I have planned for my meal or snack or something that is set aside for supper.
> 
> QOTD-  My goal is simply to stick with it and not cheat.  Whatever happens with size and numbers, happens... Last year was terrible for our family, so I didn't have the time, energy, money, or desire to make the healthiest choices, made worse by bad people where I worked.  I would feel very rewarded to run into any of them and hear them say I look great or "have you lost weight?" because I put a lot of that weight on because I was working too much, eating whatever I could grab, never having the time or energy to exercise.  So I suppose my reward is to quite literally lose my emotional baggage, which is physically manifesting in my backside!



Slowly catching up here!..................P


----------



## SettinSail

Rose&Mike said:


> *QOTD Tuesday, June 7
> What is your favorite vegetable/vegetable dish?*



Can I say mac 'n cheese?

Seriously, I love salad and a good salad bar  Runners up for me would be green beans or asparagus.  I also love the tomatoes in my bruschetta!!!



pjlla said:


> OMG... that would make me NUTS!  I LIVE by my lists!  Sorry that it happened.  HOpefully you can recreate it..



I knew you would understand Pamela!    I've got my list back up and running but I have a feeling in the back of my head that something was left off   I guess I may never know!   I love pulling up my list and deleting things off of it when they get done.  

Hello fellow losers!   I've gotten a lot accomplished today.  I put out a list of things we are selling for our move to a few friends and sold almost everything on the list!  Only things left are the washer/dryer, our clothes closets and my hair appliances.  I sold 380 euros worth of stuff ~ $532  Of course we paid about 3-4 times that much for the stuff so I don't know why I should be so excited

Today is my good friend's birthday and I invited her to go on a bike ride rather than go to her breakfast gathering this morning.  We had a good time but it was very HOT today.  It is unusually hot for here.  I still need to get her a present but there is another group going out for her next week and I'll give her something then.

Congrats to the Bruins fans, I heard they won big last night.

Buffy, did I tell you how cute your Mini is??   I love it! Glad to hear that DH is in your bed on a weekday

Dona, for all your sad news today.

Disneylush, I LOVE that quote!!!   You will see some good results from dropping that much soda!

BronxNancy, I hope it is OK if I call you that!  Good luck with the Dr appt today.  There is a lot you will be wishing for when your son is 13 (if he's like mine that is)   Your foot does not sound like PF.  That usually bothers you when you are off your feet.  As soon as you hit the bed at night, a dull throbbing pain starts...

Karen, your veggie dish sounds yummy!  I can't quite imagine the taste so I'm going to have to make it for myself.  I have some frozen spinach that needs using.   ENJOY your single days!!!   Easier said than done I know.  Have you ever tried online dating?

SarahMay, the easiest (and tastiest, I think) way to cook asparagus is to roast it or grill it.  To roast, just put the spears on a baking sheet, sprinkle with a little kosher salt, drizzle with olive, add some garlic if desired and/or tiny bit of balsamic vinegar and roast at 450 for about 10 minutes. Yum!

Corinna, thanks so much for sharing your pictures!   Very inspiring!

Lisa, glad you are keeping on track with all you have going on!   Good luck selling; are your relocating your law office somewhere else?

Hello to everyone else!   Make it a great day!

Shawn

PS  I do not leave my bedroom in the morning w/o my bed made!!!  I wouldn't be able to stand myself!


----------



## tigger813

QOTD: At the holidays I love green bean casserole. I love salads in the summer. We had a grilled chicken salad last night for supper. On really hot days we have a taco salad for supper. I was excited to see that Ken's now has a lite thousand island dressing which is what I used on the salad last night. I will also start using it on the taco salad. It takes exactly the same as the regular. I am also becoming addicted to eggplant! I bought some breaded patties at TJs last week and had them in my steak roll-up on Friday. I think I'm going to pick up some pesto to have in the house too. That's another new addiction of mine. The Italian place next door to the spa has a grilled chicken and eggplant roll-up with pesto and mozzarella that I eat at least once a week. I also like to get the eggplant and mushrooms on my pizza! 

Boss won't be in today and my client postponed until Thursday so I'm listening to Deathly Hallows on my ipod and browsing the net. A few people have been in to tan and people have been calling for appointments this morning. I was hoping to leave here by 1 but will now be stuck here until 2 when my co-worker gets here. I need to run to Jo-Ann's and Market Basket and hopefully will get home before Ash gets off the bus which shouldn't be a problem.

I need to read through the manual for Ash's sewing machine tonight so we can start using it! She is really excited about it. Her class isn't until August so we have almost two months to play around with it.

Weather is getting hotter every day this week. Should be in the 90s on Wednesday and Thursday and then back in the 80s on Friday. Izzie has her Kindergarten field trip to the zoo. There is a possibility of t-storms on the morning. Monday is the rain date for the trip. If it gets rescheduled until then I will have the whole day to myself as that's my day off! I am meeting a high school friend for b'fast but I will then be able to get my house in better shape. I have tomorrow morning off but I have to go to school and then redwalker comes to walk and the girls have half days and we are meeting another family down at the lake and finishing up plans for field day.

New discovery last week at the $ Store! Skinny Cow candies! They are quite tasty and 110-120 calories. They have caramel chocolate clusters and another called Heavenly Crisp which is a wafer covered in milk chocolate creme! That's my snack in a few minutes.

OK, enough babbling!

TTFN


----------



## pjlla

glss1/2fll said:


> My boss was laughing at me yesterday because it was day one of the challenge and she brought donuts! She didn't know about my diet. Although she's supposed to be doing weight watchers! I resisted those yummy demons. And I made sure the mom who brought the class cupcakes for her kiddo's birthday took all the extras home. None for me!  They sure looked yummy with the round sprinkles floating on all that icing. But NO! I went home and had a piece of fruit. So yesterday I was OP, well pepperoni pizza may not be great, but one small slice with a humongous salad is far less than what I would normally eat.
> 
> Got my water in and bed made. No clean sink/dishes because it is my children's job to empty the dishwasher and they hadn't been home to do it.
> 
> Doing good today. About to have a salad for lunch and get ready for DS2's double header baseball games. Maybe I can squeeze lawn mowing in before they start.



Nice job resisting the cupcakes and donuts.  Fortunately for me they are two things that I don't really care for.... but there are plenty of other things out there I CANNOT resist!



dumbo_buddy said:


> oh, a friend just stopped by and gave me a HUGE hershey kiss - they just got back from hershey park. it's calling me...



Put it in the freezer.  Next time you need to make choc. chip cookies for a bake sale or church or something, take it out and chop it into chunks and use it up.  Then you don't waste it AND you don't eat it yourself!



tinkerbellfriend said:


> I would like to join too!!  My name is Jenny.  I work from home doing medical transcription.  I have 3 kids.  I have been gaining weight since having 3 kids.  I have been gaining weight for about 10 years now.   I need to lose about 80 pounds to get to my ideal weight.  I joined another thread "Walking to Disney."  So my plan is to do lots of walking and hopefully start jogging as well.  Also, I love doing Zumba.  Also, I plan on eating a lot better than I have been.  With working at home, I do a lot of snacking, so I have to work on that as well.  We are going on a Disney cruise next April (first cruise ever) and my goal is to wear a cute, single digit size sun dress.  I know I can do this!  Thanks and I look forward to meeting you all!!



You are fortunate to have a transcription job.  I have done it for years in the past, but so many of the offices and hospitals I worked for have outsourced to services that use transcriptionists in India.  I just gave up.  It wasn't worth the huge effort to find the local work.  It is too bad because I was making good money!  I could make more in 2 hours doing that than I can in a full day of substitute teaching!  But now I've been out of it so long, I'm afraid it would be tough to get back into. 

How long have you been doing it??



tinkerbellang said:


> My goal is to lose 20 lbs by the end of this challenge.  So that's less than 2 lbs per week - doable.  My first goal is to be below 150 by the end of June.
> 
> Since I have been eating only 1000 - 1200 calories I'm taking a gamble from things that I've read and increasing my calories to 1300 - 1500.  But I'm trying for the no diet soda thing and my goal is to make good food choices even with the increase in calories - which means no sugar or white bread for me.
> 
> Exercise goal is to walk 1 hour or run 30 minutes minimum of 4 days per week.
> 
> Angie



I would agree that 1000-1200 calories is not enough (assuming you aren't super petite).  It might work for a few weeks and you could lose.... but then the weight loss would come to a screeching halt.  You need to eat at least a certain minimum or else your body will go into starvation mode and shut down.  But it seems like you realize that.  Nice job eliminating the soda and white bread.  



cclovesdis said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> Not much to report. I got in some exercise today and it was outside so I feel like I'll be able to handle walking around WDW without any problems!
> 
> I did okay with eating today. My father made blueberry muffins and expected me to eat them, so those ate up a lot of my daily points. Overall, though, I did fine. I ate a lot of salad for dinner. I needed the veggies and was in the mood for salad, so that worked out perfectly. Of course, my parents went to the grocery store and next to refused to let me go, so we had red meat tonight and will also have it tomorrow night and Monday night.  They buy lean red meat, but still.
> 
> Why MUST you eat the blueberry muffins?  Can't you just admire them and then say.... "they look great."  And then NOT eat it???  Or eat just a half?? Or put one in the freezer for another day when perhaps you can plan it into the menu better?
> 
> And why can't you go to the store yourself?  Buy yourself a piece of chicken or a veggie burger to enjoy when they eat something you don't want.  I know you live at home and would like to move out.... but I don't understand why you are letting them control SO MUCH of your food-life right now.  I'm  not trying to give you a hard time CC... I'm just trying to understand and maybe make some helpful suggestions.





Worfiedoodles said:


> I ran 6M this morning and it was not pretty. I didn't get into my rhythm until about 3.5, I was just not mentally there.
> 
> But at least you did it!!
> 
> Just a note from my poor brain -- if people don't mind, could you add your name at the end of your posts? Until we learn each other better it would really help. Otherwise I'm going to be calling you by your screen name if I don't already know you (or unless your name is in your screen name, like shawnprincess)!
> 
> I agree!!
> Maria





BernardandMissBianca said:


> My day was busy. Hauled 10 loads of laundry down the the basement, still have 2 more in my room but I ran out of hampers to sort them in. I have 10 that get moved to the basement, 3 in the boys room and 1 in my room, those don't get taken down. So, the beginning of the week will be trying to conquer Mt. Washmore.
> I've got all my challenges in today except for Dishes, I'm headed to do those in a second.
> 
> Oh my!  Lots of laundry!  I'm sure I will be facing that myself later this week.  I haven't done a single load since last THURSDAY!  Kind of scary!  Why the HECK is my life so busy all of a sudden????
> 
> Tomorrow I will be gone all day. We have a car show by the ocean so we have to leave really early. Normally it's a 30 minute drive but in the Mini it's more like an hour to an hour and a half. We have friends coming that are looking for an original Mark 1 Mini so they want to look at it close up. I hate to sell it because it's a 1960 Mini and was built in the first year of production, but it's really not my thing and I can't drive a stick to save my life.
> 
> So I won't be around much tomorrow during the day but I will check in at night. Have a great day everyone!!!



Hope you enjoyed the car show!



BernardandMissBianca said:


> * Inspirational quote 6/5/11*
> 
> *No matter how slow you go, you are still lapping everybody on the couch*



Well said!



trinaweena said:


> I will get to replies later im at work on my phone but I jus had to stop by and announce my good news!  I will be registering for my first 5k tonight!!! Its sunday sept 18 so it give me a little over 9 weeks to prepare!!  Im so excited and proud!



WTG!  I've always been too chicken to sign up for a "real" race!!




glss1/2fll said:


> Yesterday was a good OP day. Today has started off with a chocolate chocolate chip muffin which was eagerly anticipated because it's my "Sunday treat." It was dry so I am disappointed but telling myself: see what happens when you eat naughty food?!



So did you eat the whole thing?  I have finally learned, in situations like that, to make a decision after one bite.... either it is WELL WORTH the calories and finish it.... or decide it isn't worth it and toss it after one bite.  After a lifetime of "clean the plate club" it is hard to toss it.... but I've finally learned to do it. 

Only about 8 pages left to get caught up!.......................P


----------



## Connie96

glss1/2fll said:


> Apollo 13 just landed safely in the water at my house. Don't know how many times we've seen that movie, but my boys are always glued to it when they find it.



I do the same thing. And then I cry when they splash down. Every time.



donac said:


> I teach AP calculus and when we are done my first year class watch Apollo 13.  I watch it about 2 -3 times a year and ahave been doing this for 8 years.  Then the students write about astronauts and the space program.  This year they are also doing 20 minutes presentations about some aspect of the space program.  Last week a kid was ushered into my classroom to the theme of 2001 a space odyssey wearing 2 rolls of foil wrapped around his body and a foil covered box over his head.  It was a lot of fun.



I love learning new things about the space program. My Grampa was an engineer at Johnson Space Center back in the 60s and I have some of his papers and other documents about the Gemini and Apollo missions. He passed away about 15 years ago when I was 22. When I was a child, Grampa was... "inaccessible". Or, at least, he seemed to be. As a young adult, I wish I had thought to talk more with him, but I guess I was a bit consumed with finishing college, starting my career and planning my wedding all at the same time. Although I do know some of the technology that he developed, I like to watch Apollo 13 and the HBO "From the Earth to the Moon" series and imagine how he may have been involved in each event that is portrayed.



Rose&Mike said:


> *QOTD Tuesday, June 7
> What is your favorite vegetable/vegetable dish?*



This time of year, I really enjoy squash and zucchini from the farmer's market. I found this recipe for Summer Squash & White Bean Saute last summer and I still really enjoy it.


----------



## MamaJessie

QOTD - Favorite veg = roasted asparagus.  Mmmmmmmmm 

The heat, bad for my exercise, good for my diet.  Had 3/4 of a banana, coffee with cream no sugar and some water.  Too hot to overindulge today.


----------



## runner_princess

QOTD: My favorite veggies are brussel spouts, roasted with a little olive oil, salt and pepper. I've been know to eat leftovers for breakfast.

I did a sweaty six miles last night - hoping to get a zumba class and a swim in tonight


----------



## Disneywedding2010

*PJILLA* -- You always know the right thing to say to put a smile on my face. Thank you.

QOTD Tuesd*ay, June 7
What is your favorite vegetable/vegetable dish? *

Fave veggie: green beans
Fave veggie dish: green bean casserole: green beans, cream of mushroom soup, hamburger, and layer of mashed potatoes over the top, YUMMM.. making it for dinner later this week.

--------------------------------------------------

Well today is starting off well! I got up at a decent hour (I'm a night owl so I hardly ever see the morning hours unless I have a reason to be up early). 

I got up, got dressed, made my bed banana, and booted up the computer. While computer was booting gave Alan a call to see how things were going at the shop. I ate some breakfast (wheat bagel with tbsp of cream cheese) and now am working on my protein shake. I took out the hamburger for hamburger helper and now I'm lounging til I have to leave for my training session at 2pm. 

After my session I'm coming home, eating a late lunch, folding more laundry, calling the vet, and then vacuuming. 

I don't remember if I had shared this on the thread or not (my memory isn't as good as it used to be) but I scheduled a trip to Disney in January during marathon weekend. I am hoping to walk/run the 5K. Well Alan can't make the trip & best friend can't get the time off from work so I'm taking my very first *SOLO* trip to Disney! 

When I had mentioned to Alan that I had already bought my plane ticket and got my room booked through DVC he was shocked . I honestly think he thought I was kidding when I said I was going by myself. His first question, "Honey, how are you going to get around the park without me? You won't use an electric wheelchair." Well, just cause I'm at Disney World doesn't mean I have to go to the parks. I can kick back and relax at the resort.  I told him, "Watch out, I could thoroughly enjoy this and just start going to Disney alone, without you." . Watch, the closer it gets to January the more he will whine that "Oh but I wanna go with you".


----------



## JacksLilWench

Rose&Mike said:


> *QOTD Tuesday, June 7
> What is your favorite vegetable/vegetable dish?*



Favorite veggie, hmm...I love all kinds of veggies, and I'm actually growing some right now!  I've never had a garden before and this is my first year being successful (with just about anything, really, lol)  I have some squash, tomatoes, peppers, and cucumbers growing right now.  Nothing is really big enough to "harvest" yet, but they're getting there!  My favorite way to prepare veggies is on grill skewers, I love it!



BernardandMissBianca said:


> *Inspirational Quote 6/7/11*
> 
> *Life isn't about finding yourself, It's about creating yourself*
> 
> Are you creating the person you want to be?



For the first time ever, I really think I am.  I've been taking this seriously for a while now, and I'm really proud of myself for doing this for me, not for a boyfriend, not for a swimsuit hanging on my closet door, but for *me.*  I'm finding out a lot about myself as I create myself and I like what I'm discovering 

***********
Good Afternoon!  

I've tried to be good this week, and I think I've been pretty good so far.  I've been drinking so much water I feel like Ariel  and I've been trying to work out as much as I can.  I didn't really work out yesterday, so I'm disappointed about that.  I will definitely be walking AND doing a Pilates workout today, I cannot excuse myself from it.  I do always feel better afterward, so that will motivate me to get that post-workout "high", haha.  I am nervous about dinner tonight though.  Like bellebookworm and trinaweena (I think that's their DisNames, I can't remember their real names, sorry!!) I live with people who don't share the same ideals I do about being healthy, and it's not helpful at all.  Tonight is Mexican food, so that means sour cream, flour tortillas, and unhealthy choices.  It's so frustrating to have to live with what I have, wishing I had more control over the situation.  But at the same time, it's teaching me self-control in a way: I _know_ I have a big tendency to overeat, especially Mexican food, but I am going to have to learn how to control myself and limit it to one taco or small burrito and have more veggies and less fattening condiments.

Wish me luck!


----------



## Disneywedding2010

I thought I'd share my meal plan for the next few weeks:

Tonight: Hamburger helper (yeah not the healthiest but this is always our tv night so we always do something quick)

Tomorrow night: tacos, refried beans, rice

Thurs: Grilled chicken, mashed taters, salad

Fri: Steak, baked tater, green beans

Sat: Turkey burger, steak fries

Sun: Roast, potatoes, carrots

Mon: Hamburger noodle casserole

Tues: tuna helper

Wed: spaghetti, meatballs, garlic toast

Thurs: green bean casserole

Fri: shake & bake chciken, scalloped taters, salad or veggie

Sat: lasagna, garlic toast

Sun: beef stew in crockpot

**Sundays I always try to do something in my crockpot**


----------



## pjlla

dumbo_buddy said:


> i had a nice day of freedom today. dh and ds are back from the poconos and the little guy is still in one piece so i'm happy
> 
> i again didn't do great with eating but i'm just going to have a smoothie for dinner instead of ordering in (what dh wanted to do). i made the two of them some chicken nuggets and calling it a day.
> 
> instead of running or walking i decided to do something different. i did 30 minutes on the elliptical and got a good sweat in.  i had a fruit smoothie for breakfast (put a few spoonfuls of cottage cheese in it and it was really good!). i did a whole bunch of laundry and folding then headed to Queens to a theater to see water for elephants. i brought a bologna and cheese deli sandwich with me and baked lays and had Dots candy. oh well. earlier i ate carrots and hummus too.
> 
> my friend scott called me today and he and his girlfriend are moving to charlotte from chicago next week! sure, it's not closer to here really but it feels closer as he'll now be on the east coast. plus, we went to college in NC so i visit there more often
> 
> did grocery shopping and menu planning and hoping for a nice healthy week.
> 
> oh, guess what! i am pretty sure i'm feeling the baby fluttering! a little here and there. it could be gas though. i have an ultrasound on wednesday and i think i will be able to see if it's a girl or a boy



Wow.... I didn't realize that they could tell so soon?  Aren't you only about 12 weeks?  Or maybe I'm wrong.  I didn't find out with either of mine, so I guess I wouldn't really know.



PRINCESS VIJA said:


> I really got inspired!!!  I started a journal on WISH and in the last couple of days things have come together.  I am going to just copy what I wrote, as I am so excited about this,  it is a bit long though...
> 
> _Day 1, 364 to go.
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> June 5th, 2011
> 
> OK, I have been inspired by a few ladies.
> 
> I have been reading the Amazing Adventures of Diet Girl. She is so funny, and her story is heartwarming and inspiring. She had a lot to loose like me and she did it. It took a long time, but she did it!
> 
> I happened to be clicking through the TVguide and came across the movie Julie and Julia. Something she said in there while she was talking on the phone to her mom in the beginning inspired me to focus on 1 year. I don't remember exactly what she said, but it really inspired me to do something every day for a year to help myself get healthy.
> 
> and finally a lady right here on WISH inspired me. From her user name she is BernardandMissBianca ( I think I saw her name is Buffy) She posted an inspriational quote yesterday and it really seemed to touch my soul.
> 
> you don't have to be great to start,
> but you have to start to be great
> Between these 3 ladies I really got inspired and saw a vision for myself. 1 year... 12 months, 52 weeks, 365 days... OOOPS, actually it is 366 because it is leap year next year! So I get an extra day to get healthy!
> 
> I need a start, I know I can be great at weight loss, I just need to actually do it, and prove myself!
> 
> So, for today I really wanted to work on breaking my addiction to fast food. So for today we didn't have any fast food meals. THAT is an accomplishment itself.
> 
> I also went for a long walk outside up and down hills, and I made the commitment to not snack after dinner.
> So far so good for day 1!!!!!
> 
> In the afternoon we went out for a walk in the local park, we also went to the batting cages, hit some golf balls and went for one round in the goKarts. I was so scared it wouldn't work for me, but I took a chance and was able to ride.
> 
> I'm tired of being scared and not living life to the fullest. I am so excited about this year long journey! As I stepped off for my walk, I thought of the saying that A journey of a thousand miles begins with one step... I am really looking forward to that journey and took that one step today! _



I love your journaling!  Breaking your dependence on fastfood will be a big help in getting healthier.  I'm fortunate we don't have any fastfood restaurants anywhere near us, so it isn't much of an option or temptation.  HOnestly.... .if you can just think about the fact that you are POISONING yourself everytime you eat fastfood, it becomes easier to break the cycle.  



BernardandMissBianca said:


> *Shawn*, here is a pic of my car. It's a 1960 Morris Mini Minor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There were 250+ cars, about 30 different classes, and there were 15 classic Mini's in our class. I got 3rd place!!!!!



That car is too stinkin' cute!  I wouldn't get rid of it if I were you!  Congrats on the 3rd place!



tigger813 said:


> Evening all,
> 
> We really enjoyed Kung Fu Panda 2. I ended up having the Dead Man's Chest Quesadilla. It's my favorite there though they changed how it's made but it was still good. We had originally ordered an appy but the server was having trouble with his order machine and forgot to put it in. Actually glad as I was full after. We also got a free popcorn. For supper I had a protein shake. I did have a handful of M&Ms earlier and I'm drinking my water so I am pretty much back on track. I'm going to get up and work out in the morning and then also walk to the wellness center after Izzie gets on the bus.
> 
> Talked to my mom for a bit tonight. She had been on the phone with friends all afternoon so she was really tired. She told me that the minister that I grew up with had surgery this week for breast cancer. What a week! My dad was really confused this morning and once again I had to tell my mom to let us worry about Dad and for her to worry about only her. She's scared to death of the radiation tomorrow but hopefully with the pain management they've done over the weekend it won't be as bad. She felt bad she was too tired to talk to me but I told her not to worry that I'll be there in less than 3 weeks and she can talk to me then.
> 
> Looking forward to my special days with the girls before I go. Taking Ash to American Girl Place in Natick next Sunday morning and for lunch. Either doing something next Monday or Wednesday with Izzie. I also have plans to get together with some friends over the next few weeks! Hoping to also squeeze some time alone with Brian. We want to go see POTC at some point.
> 
> Watching a Bud Greenspan special on the 2010 Olympics. We love his documentaries and hope they can continue them now that he has passed away. Hoping to watch The Queen tomorrow when I get back from my walk and while I'm cleaning.
> 
> The next 2 1/2 weeks are going to be insane so I will post when I can!
> 
> TTFN



Enjoy your day with your girls.  Sorry that your Dad is having some health issues now too.... it truly seems like it all comes at once sometimes.  



bellebookworm9 said:


> Anyway, today was not so good of an eating day. I had 3 bowls of Cap 'n Crunch for breakfast between 11-11:30am. We ended up going to Red Lobster for dinner with my brother and grandmother. When we picked him up shortly after 3:30 I asked if we could eat before going to the store. I was vetoed because I was the only one who was hungry. So we went to WalMart and ended up at the restaurant around 5. I was STARVING by that point; I have hypoglycemia so that's no good. I was shaky, had a headache, and was so irritable. When we were seated I said to Mom, "Next time I say I need to eat, you need to listen to me." Her reply: "You were the only one that was hungry."  You have hypoglycemia too! Seriously?!
> 
> Well, I ordered a raspberry lemonade and then a water. I overindulged in the biscuits because I needed my sugar back up immediately. I ate all of my salad with some honey mustard dressing. My brother and I split the shrimp alfredo and I ended up bringing some home. Later we stopped for ice cream and I got blueberry cheesecake in a waffle cone. Starting tomorrow I am going to start cooking so that should help get me on track.
> 
> I attempted Day 2 of C25K, but only made it 15 minutes before my foot/shin started to hurt. I stopped before it got worse and will pick back up tomorrow or Tuesday.



You need to be prepared..... you need to "pack your own parachute."  Don't rely on others to prepare for you or to help you or to be there for you.  YOu need to "save yourself."  Whenever I am going to be away and not following my usual schedule, I pack myself a "parachute bag."  Depending on where I am going and for how long, it contains different things.  But it always has healthy snacks and my sneakers plus a spare pair of sox.  When I'm going away for longer (like a long weekend away) I throw in fruit, nuts, lowfat cheese, FiberPlus bars, FiberOne cereal, water, seltzer, carrots, celery, hummus, instant oatmeal packets, green tea bags... even hardboiled egg whites if I am using a cooler and will have a fridge.

You should always have a healthy snack with you in your bag...... especially if your hypoglycemia is bad.  If you can remember to put something in there daily, try putting in a string cheese or an apple or banana.  If you want to throw something in there and forget it until you need it, put in a 100 calorie pack of nuts or a Luna bar or a dry cereal in a baggie.  I try to NEVER leave home without a healthy snack on me somewhere.  Even if I don't need it, it is nice to know I have it.

And I've managed to come up with a few "emergency meals/snacks" that I can find most anywhere.  Most convenience stores have apples, oranges and bananas,individual string cheese, or individual packets of nuts.  You can always buy just one piece of fruit at the grocery store.  Even the dreaded McDonalds can get you a grilled piece of chicken (order a snack wrap, grilled, plain with no dressing or cheese.... eat the chicken and throw away the white flour wrap)... a side of apple dippers and you are set (even if you do eat the caramel  ). 

Try not to get STARVING.... cause it is SO HARD to make smart choices.  Or at least, start with a salad or broth-based soup.... eat that and THEN make your dinner choice!  I know for myself, 
TIRED + HUNGRY + UNPREPARED= OVEREATING... every time!

Good luck with the cooking!  Did you check out our BL dinner recipes thread??



BernardandMissBianca said:


> *  Inspirational Quote 6/6/11  *
> 
> *Success is a staircase, not a doorway*
> 
> 
> 
> Tell me your interpretation of this quote.



YOu will have ups and downs.... but you can always keep moving.  It isn't all or nothing (one side of the door or the other).  



flipflopmom said:


> Hey everyone!  Miss me?
> 
> I miss you guys so so so so much!  I haven't decided yet if I honestly have the time to commit to joining the challenge.  I am literally sitting here crying right now because I miss you all so much, and I have totally lost control of my healthy lifestyle.
> 
> Just a quick update:  I am currently taking 3 grad school classes.  This means I am up at 3:30 -4 every morning writing, reading, and more reading, go to work, come home, and sit in front of the computer until 11 or so every night working.   I am in online class 2-3 nights a week, depending on the week, plus working on a group project AND another class that doesn't meet, but has a lot of work required.  I decided to take on 3 this summer because I am ready to just have this degree and be done!  Hopefully, I will get my Master's in Dec.
> 
> Both of the girls are playing ball, and they each have 2-3 games a week.  Trying to coordinate ball and classes is enough to make me itch!
> 
> Brad has been on me to get back on here, he can tell from my mentality that I need to be.  One month from now, we will be in WDW, and I haven't even ordered tickets yet!  I have got to do that this week!  Thankfully, the last day for the kids was Friday, so once I get all my end of the year stuff done and my room boxed up and cleaned out, I will be done.  Then I should have a bit more free time.
> 
> See, this is why I am hesitant to formally join the challenge.  All I do is whine and complain and eat really unhealthy stuff!    But I have gained more than I care to disclose at this point, since I haven't been able to run in forever, and have allowed a few bad things to creep back in.  In fact, I feel really guilty typing this now instead of reading one of the 6 chapters I have to have read by 5pm today!
> 
> But I did want to drop in and say hello.  I will try to jump in some this week, but I honestly can't make any promises!
> 
> I love you all so much!
> Taryn



TARYN!   We've missed you!  Glad you are well.  Even if you don't want to formally join the challenge, we would love to hear from you from time to time!  Please don't be a strainger!  WOOOHOOO on the upcoming trip!  I'm so jealous.... BLT!  WOW!!

School must really be keeping you busy, in addition to the rest of "life".  But good for you for getting a better education.  I honestly believe, in addition to getting healthier, that getting more education is the BEST THING you can do for yourself, both for body and mind!

Okay folks.... I'm slowly catching up but I gotta run now..................P


----------



## mackeysmom

Rose&Mike said:


> *QOTD Tuesdary, June 7
> What is your favorite vegetable/vegetable dish?*



Stuffed Artichokes .

I've been able to adapt my Italian grandmother's stuffing recipe (over a dozen eggs, oil, cups and cups of grated cheese and breadcrumbs, etc.) into a pretty points-friendly Weight Watchers recipe.   I buy the big artichokes during artichoke season, but am lucky enough to be able to buy the small ones year round at my supermarket.

- Laura


----------



## pjlla

SettinSail said:


> So, I was feeling all funky-monkey this morning and snuck back to bed after DS left for school and DH left for work at 7:30.  I closed all the windows against the street noise and turned on the window unit A/C in that room which we RARELY EVER do!   It's the only A/C we have in the whole apt.  I only had to leave it on for about 30 minutes and the room was FREEZING!   Then a heavy rain started falling and I slept great until 10:45!!!
> What a nice treat.   Trying not to feel guilty about it.   I still feel a little blue.  I just don't want to do all the things I need to do to get ready for our move.  I'm in denial.  Don't feel like exercising today.  I'm giving myself the day off but will need to be careful with eating.  So far I've had a bowl of Special K with raisins and milk and a piece of leftover pizza from last night.
> 
> I hope you all have a great day
> 
> Shawn



That extra sleep sounds DELICIOUS!  I'm so envious!



mommyof2Pirates said:


> My Good Morning!!!!!!
> 
> Its my week off.  I was excited getting up today until I realized TOM has made a visit. ughhh I mean really!!!!!  and my dh wanted to know what my problem was today.
> 
> I will try to not let it rain on my parade.
> 
> I will take Ryan to school shortly and then come home and clean up our basement.  I have 2 1/2 hrs before needing to pick him back up so hopefully I can get it pretty straightened.  It is our computer area/laundry room/ and toy/play area so its gotten a bit cluttered and messy.  We have the oil guy coming later and I would be embarressed if he saw this place right now.
> 
> My plan for today:
> 
> Make the beds....DONE
> Do the dishes......
> Clean the basement.....
> NO Soda....................
> Run 30-45 min............
> 
> I will let you know how I do.



Ummm.... if I had "clean the basement" on my list, it would fill entire WEEK!!



RemembertheMagic98 said:


> *******
> Happy Monday!
> My students graduated yesterday!!  It was so beautiful, touching and yes, I did cry!  Thank God the weather was cool and cloudy...we wear heavy robes with academic hoods and a mortar board for the ceremony.
> 
> I got a great deal accomplished this weekend - deck flowers are all planted, trash and recycling taken out to the dumpsters, laundry done (not yet put away), grocery shopping done (even if it was at 10pm last night), and dining room table cleaned off .  I was able to do a lot of research on gluten and what it means to be gluten free (recipe sites and such). I've been off gluten (for the most part) for 2 weeks and I feel really good!  Still caffeine free as well.  Soda went a few months ago so I switched to seltzer, but now I am switching to water.  Baby steps!!
> 
> Back to the gym today and have stayed OP thus far (brown rice crispies with skim milk and a hard boiled egg for breakfast) and I brought a Lara bar for snack.
> 
> Make great choices my friends!



What brand are the brown rice krispies?  I'd love to buy some to make some slightly healthier RK treats!

BAby steps are GREAT!

Still trying to catch up here!...............P


----------



## pjlla

corinnak said:


> QOTD Friday, June 3rd
> Introduce yourself! Why are you here?
> 
> Hi, I'm Corinna, 37 year old mom of 2, wife of 1, previous loser, previous maintainer, etc. etc.  DH and I celebrated 15 years of marriage a couple of weeks ago, and amazingly people were telling me that I hadn't changed at all in the intervening years.  Which is ridiculous - I changed a lot, and then I changed back...mostly.
> 
> And now for a few photos...
> 
> Our wedding day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And our anniversary, 15 years later:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I can see where it looks like I haven't changed that much.  But what the people saying that didn't see was this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is me in the 2009 WDW Half Marathon and the 2010 Disneyland Half Marathon.  The photos from the 2010 Half were terrible because of cold weather, but this photo from the Disneyland Half in August 2010 is pretty much the same way I looked in January, except not all bundled up!
> 
> So you can see, I spent 10 of our 15 years of marriage gaining, losing or carrying around up to 65 extra pounds.  Starting in 2007, I began losing and sometimes regaining while learning to run and planning to run the WDW half marathon in 2009. In 2009 I finished that half marathon at a weight that I was not happy with, but I ran it and realized that if I could do that, I could achieve any dream.  At one point, I realized that I could not do it on my own by "trying to eat healthily" or "trying to eat less."  I needed a plan and I needed to give myself over to it.  I followed Weight Watchers all the way down to my goal weight (with the help and support of many on the Biggest Loser challenges that year!) and maintained for nearly a year before they changed the plan and it no longer was what I needed it to be.  I've got a good thing going now with MyFitnessPal.com (which also has an app for the iphone and droid - the droid app has a barcode scanner, the iphone does not) and some WISH friends there as well.  I just really need to be able to track my food - all my food - and make it balance with my workouts, and MFP provides those tools for free!
> 
> I am here to say that this can be done.  It can be maintained, but it takes continuing focus, support and intention.  Without those things, it is all to easy for the weight to creep back on, even while training for distance running and lifting weights and eating healthy food (mostly).  I'll try to share the things that have helped me along the way, but I'm really here because continuing to focus on healthy weight habits is crucial to my continuing to stay at a weight that is happy and healthy for me.
> 
> 
> QOTD Saturday, June 4
> What are your goals for the challenge? A lot of things I have read say that in order to be successful it works best to break a larger goal into smaller goals. Do you have intermediate goals? Do you have any rewards for along the way.
> 
> I thought I'd be doing this as a maintainer - my pants fit, I am under my "Scream Weight" but I'm not back to where I was at my "best" goal weight.  So I'm going to lose a couple more pounds in this challenge toward the team goal before transitioning back to full-on maintenance.  We're talking at this point...like....3.5 pounds.  Some  of which actually may be muscle - I've been upping the ante in Bodypump and TRX classes.  So we'll see - I think I'll recognize that sweet spot when I'm in it again.
> 
> 
> 
> QOTD Sunday, June 5
> So, I think everyone has some great goals. But as I have learned the hard way, things don't always go exactly as planned. The hardest thing about healthy living in my opinion, is just staying on the wagon. Do you have a plan in place to deal with weeks when you may not loose or days when you just fall off the wagon?
> 
> 
> The plan is:  Just pick one "on track" thing to focus on at a time.  A couple of weeks back, I was struggling with tracking, so I resolved to "complete" my food journal each day. It didn't matter if I was over, under or right on the money, just track and complete.   I've been doing it for three weeks now and in general, I am hitting my target each day.  Focus on being consistent with ONE doable thing.  The rest falls into place.
> 
> QOTD Monday, June 6
> Do you have an exercise plan?
> 
> I need to get a training plan.  My plans have been fluxed a lot this spring because of a triathlon I thought I was doing but then couldn't, changing kids schedules and swimming lessons.  In general, I plan to run on most of the days I don't have another class planned.  This summer is going to be different because I'll be away from my YMCA, so I am working with a trainer to set up a strength plan during that time that I can do on my own with a TRX and a few other things.
> 
> I also need to get a marathon training plan...cause I'm planning on the Twin Cities Marathon in October, followed by the Goofy Challenge in January.  Which is Half Marathon on Saturday, Full Marathon on Sunday.  I'm going to run it and stop for photos and  have lots of fun with some other WISH teammates.
> 
> Soooo....that's probably enough for now.  Thanks so much, Biggest Loser friends!




Thanks for sharing so much about yourself.... both for us "oldies" and for the newbies.  It is so inspiring to hear from someone who has "been there, done that" as far as the weight loss journey is concerned!....................P


----------



## RemembertheMagic98

pjlla said:


> What brand are the brown rice krispies?  I'd love to buy some to make some slightly healthier RK treats!
> 
> BAby steps are GREAT!
> 
> Still trying to catch up here!...............P


The brand is Erewhon and I usually get them at Stop and SHop.  I also just found that Kelloggs is making Gluten Free Rice Krispies!!  I have yet to see them stores but I will be ordering them from amazon.com - 4 12oz boxes for 15.90 plus 10% off with the coupon code   The Erewhon ones come in cocoa as well!


----------



## Zhoen

Rose&Mike said:


> *QOTD Tuesday, June 7
> What is your favorite vegetable/vegetable dish?*



Ummm... all of them?  No, actually, artichokes are a bit above my skill level... 
I think tomatoes win this one by just a little.  I like to eat them raw, like an apple, on sandwiches, in salads, and of course sauces and soups... but the humble carrot is a close second... raw when you need something crunchy, oven roasted is soooo good, boiled in orange juice, or thrown into the soup with the tomatoes above... Mushrooms, fresh or canned... and, when I'm NOT on the wagon, battered and deep fried (BLISS!!!!) 

So a "dish"... either vegetable soup, or cucumbers vinaigrette (equal parts water and vinegar, a small onion sliced into rings, two or so cukes, and enough salt to balance the vinegar, throw it all in the fridge and let it marinate) 

Umm.. now I'm hungry! 



tigger813 said:


> New discovery last week at the $ Store! Skinny Cow candies! They are quite tasty and 110-120 calories. They have caramel chocolate clusters and another called Heavenly Crisp which is a wafer covered in milk chocolate creme! That's my snack in a few minutes.



I saw these at 7-eleven and was thinking I'll have to try them sometime!  Glad to hear they don't suck!

I don't care how "healthy" it is, a life devoid of chocolate is no life for me!


----------



## KristiMc

tigger813 said:


> QOTD: At the holidays I love green bean casserole.



Love green bean casserole for the holidays.



runner_princess said:


> QOTD: My favorite veggies are brussel spouts, roasted with a little olive oil, salt and pepper. I've been know to eat leftovers for breakfast.



Sounds yummy!



mackeysmom said:


> Stuffed Artichokes .
> 
> I've been able to adapt my Italian grandmother's stuffing recipe (over a dozen eggs, oil, cups and cups of grated cheese and breadcrumbs, etc.) into a pretty points-friendly Weight Watchers recipe.   I buy the big artichokes during artichoke season, but am lucky enough to be able to buy the small ones year round at my supermarket.
> 
> - Laura



Love artichokes


----------



## KristiMc

QOTD:  I love broccoli & cauliflower.


----------



## trinaweena

Im so behind with replies but i dont want to play catch up at the moment so i'll  just get to replies later.  I've been pretty good so far today.  Did Day 3 of Week 1 for C25K and can i just say i'm REALLY LOVING running. I know couch 2 5k only says to do it every other day but i want to run EVERY DAY if i can find the time! One thing that has really helped me was to make a playlist of motivational upbeat songs that help me get through my run! Id love to share my playlist with you guys if anyones interested! I also did Day 8 of 30 day shred as soon as i got back from my run just to get it out of the way and i was already in my work our clothes!

As a reward for my hardwork I let myself step on the scale even though i only want to weigh in once a week but i really wanted to know if this hard work was getting me anywhere...

I'm pleased to report that I have lost 3lbs since friday!!!!!!

it might not seem like much but thats the first time ive seen my weight go down in months!

Food wise ive been pretty good so far.  My mom got me some healthy choice soups (tomato basil and country vegetable) that are 100 calories each and they are tasty and great for lunch! I also had my special K for breakfast and im going to be asking my mom to get me some special k protein bars and protein shakes to replace some meals this week.

Later might be difficult, my boyfriend and I are celebrating our 3 year anniversary and we are going to olive garden for dinner and then a movie.  I really want to get something tasty but good for me i know its going to be rough! But i will try to keep the portions small.  I also sent the boyfriend on a hunt for some "low calorie candy" for me to snack on, lets see what he comes back with!

*QOTD* I like a lot of veggies. Green beans would be my fav, but i would also do anything for cauliflower. Turnips, squash, broccoli, asparagus, (does mushrooms count cause i would put mushrooms in anything, and SPINACH!! i try to have at least 3 servings of spinach a day thats how much i like it.  My favorite dish?  I like many others love green bean caserol, but its not very healthy is it?  I also make pizza with tomatoes, spinach, garlic, mushrooms, and feta cheese that i love!

Question for all you folks, what are some healthy snacks that you favor?  My mom asked me for my grocery list.  I usually stick to grapes, carrots, and tlc crakers with hummus, would love to get some new ideas!

And for those who asked the program i use to count calories on my phone is myfitnesspal. Its wonderful!
Trina


----------



## dumbo_buddy

Disneywedding2010 said:


> I don't remember if I had shared this on the thread or not (my memory isn't as good as it used to be) but I scheduled a trip to Disney in January during marathon weekend. I am hoping to walk/run the 5K. Well Alan can't make the trip & best friend can't get the time off from work so I'm taking my very first *SOLO* trip to Disney!



AWESOME!! you will have a great time! and i think doing the 5k is the PERFECT reason to go on a solo trip! my first solo trip was this past february for the princess half. let me tell you, it was awesome! sure, it was only friday-sunday but i really enjoyed myself. plus, there are so many people who are there for the same reason you are that you'll have plenty to chit chat about! i'm sure there will be a DIS meet-up at some point too! good luck to you! 




pjlla said:


> Wow.... I didn't realize that they could tell so soon?  Aren't you only about 12 weeks?  Or maybe I'm wrong.  I didn't find out with either of mine, so I guess I wouldn't really know.



i didn't think you could find out til like 18 weeks or so but the ultrasound tech told me a couple weeks ago that 15 weeks is the earliest. i'm 15 1/2 weeks preggo now so hopefully we'll be able to tell. 

before i was pregnant with my first i thought that i would never find out gender. and we even told people we weren't finding out! then of course at the big ultrasound when they asked if we wanted to know gender i spit out YES!!! before i even had a chance to realize what i said. haha. i'm finding out again because i'm a control freak and like to know everything! 

****

left my house at 7:15 this morning to make it downtown for my 8am appt. i had planned on stopping in a deli and getting a roll or something for thomas before the appt. well of course there was some crazy accident on the george washington bridge and the traffic was backed up all the way into the bronx! gah! took me an hour and 15 min to get there. so, i was 30 min late but thought i got a legit spot on the street so i felt ok. we waited forever and once i saw the doctor he was maybe in there for 3 minutes. "how are you feeling?" "fine" "is your stomach better after that bad c.diff?" "yeah, totally fine." "any questions?" "nope, not really. i'm a little crampy but i think that's normal." "oh yes, totally normal. let's listen to the heartbeat." _thumpity thumpity thumpity_ "sounds great! now i'll have the nurse come in to take blood for the blah blah blah test. see you in a few weeks"

since i had my FREE spot on the street i thought it'd be fun to get a second breakfast with thomas. egg whites, mushroom, avocado and cheddar omelet with two pieces of wheat toast and a bite of potatoes. delish!

head back to the car.... TICKET!!! WHAT THE???? looked around for a sign and don't you know some stupid street cleaning sign is there hiding behind a tree. $45. um, yeah, i'm not telling DH. thank you personal credit card! i'm annoyed though because i really looked around and the doorman in the building right there could have opened his stupid mouth and told me! 

so, it's 2pm now and thomas is up from his lame excuse for a nap. i'm exhausted...and hot. i should do something with him...but i'm feeling so lazy. 

tomorrow i have to haul my butt back downtown to the hospital for the ultrasound. probably find out the sex! i think they are having me in for one at 15 weeks since we had some issues while i was pregnant with thomas. 

i'm making enchilada casserole tonight from a recipe i found on spark people. really don't want to turn on the oven but i have all the ingredients for it and it only needs to be on for about 35 min. better do it today before it's 95 here tomorrow! 

QOTD: i think my favorite vegetable is fresh green beans. or maybe mushrooms? or spinach? dunno! i really enjoy veggies! favorite veggie dishes are ones that aren't good for you. i love eggplant parm. or stuffed mushrooms! 

you know, i really love salads but really only if someone else makes them. weird, right? there was a lunch place by my office that had a salad bar. you'd tell the guy all the stuff you wanted in it and then he'd toss it all up with the dressing. mmmm...i could go for one of those right now. used to have one almost every day when i was pg with thomas. but at almost $10 a pop those days are over!


----------



## Connie96

trinaweena said:


> And for those who asked the program i use to count calories on my phone is myfitnesspal. Its wonderful!



I use My Fitness Pal on my android phone, on my old iPhone (that I still play games and stuff on since we escaped from AT&T) and on the web... whichever is easiest to get to at the time I want to record something. I'm connie96 on MFP too, if you wanna look me up.


----------



## tinkerbellang

I hate bad days when you want to emotionally eat!  I've had one of those days - already over 1000 calories.  Car broke down AGAIN - had to wait for DH to come fix it.  He loves the car - I hate it - only because I'm always the one driving when it breaks down!  So, I was really wanting to break down and have a chocolate caramel shake because I was so hot sitting in a black car, that the drivers window only rolls down 3 inches because DH hasn't fixed that yet either!  So I yelled at him!  

I didn't have the shake but I ate 2 protein bars - so that was an extra 400 calories.  Then yes - I'm still feeling bad for breaking down and eating just because I was upset and not because I needed the food!  

Sorry for the rant!  Thanks for listening!  

Favorite veggie - that's a toss up - hubby would say it's broccoli since I fix it all of the time.  I think my favorite is asparagus - grilled or steamed with sea salt and coarse ground pepper.  YUM!  I also love mushrooms and this time of year home-grown tomatoes.  

On the bright side I've already finished my 66 oz. of water for the day!  

Angie


----------



## momofdjc

QOTD:  My favorite vegetable is probably green beans or fresh home grown tomatos.


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

corinnak said:


> I am here to say that this can be done.



Corinna you are so inspiring and a true example that it can be done.  Thanks for sharing your story.



BernardandMissBianca said:


> *Inspirational Quote 6/7/11*
> 
> *Life isn't about finding yourself, It's about creating yourself*
> 
> Are you creating the person you want to be?



I feel pretty comfortable with who I am emotionally now I am just working on the physical part.



Rose&Mike said:


> *QOTD Tuesday, June 7
> What is your favorite vegetable/vegetable dish?*



Not a big veggie lover but I have grown to love spinach.  I recently made a quesadilla using whole grain tortilla's, fat free mozz cheese, spinach and tomatoe.  It was so yummy.



dumbo_buddy said:


> you know, i really love salads but really only if someone else makes them. weird, right? there was a lunch place by my office that had a salad bar. you'd tell the guy all the stuff you wanted in it and then he'd toss it all up with the dressing. mmmm...i could go for one of those right now. used to have one almost every day when i was pg with thomas. but at almost $10 a pop those days are over!



getting tickets really stink even more when you dont realize your in a non-parking zone.  

The place sounds like salad works.  We have one here and it is so good but I agree too expensive.  I have the same thing though.  Very rarely do I make a salad at home they just dont taste the same.

**********************************************************

I feel like I had another busy day of doing nothing.  I took Ryan to school, ran home and showered, stopped and got gas, stopped at the grocery store and post office, picked Ryan up.  Came home and ate lunch.  Picked up nick at daycare.  Took the boys to the shoppes we have with a fountain for them to play in.  I sat back and relaxed while they played and it was a moment that I was thankful that my boys are growing up.  I saw a bunch of other mom's chasing there toddlers around and never was happier for those days to be over.  Then we drove to the bank and now we are visiting at my parents house.  whew I am more tired this week than when I go to work everyday.

Eating is going well except with a brief run in at mcd's today.....dont worry I am counting it.  the boys wanted a snack and so horrible mother I am I got them french fries.  It was the only thing around.  No excuse though.  Next time I will remember to bring a snack along.  I thought they had enough with lunch but they are growing boys...silly me.

I am planning to do a yoga video tonight.

I will check in with you all later.


----------



## Zhoen

trinaweena said:


> I'm pleased to report that I have lost 3lbs since friday!!!!!!





trinaweena said:


> --Congratulations!
> 
> 
> we are going to olive garden for dinner and then a movie.  I really want to get something tasty but good for me i know its going to be rough! But i will try to keep the portions small.
> 
> -- I did a super-quick search and the Venetian Chicken and the Seafood Brodetto both look ok, calorie wise, have no idea if they taste decent or not, never had them!   Also herb-grilled salmon or crusted tilapia.  I am also pretty sure that you can ask them to bring the salad to the table w/o dressing and DBF can add his dressing on his plate.  You don't have to totally go without dressing, but you can either do the old "squeeze of lemon" trick, or try dipping the tines of your fork in the dressing before stabbing the salad, works great!
> 
> I also sent the boyfriend on a hunt for some "low calorie candy" for me to snack on, lets see what he comes back with!
> 
> Aside from all the sugar-free hard candies out there, I love chocolate covered pretzels!  You can find them in 100-calorie packs these days... you only get a handful, but better than nothing!
> 
> Question for all you folks, what are some healthy snacks that you favor?  My mom asked me for my grocery list.  I usually stick to grapes, carrots, and tlc crakers with hummus, would love to get some new ideas!
> 
> --I like all my sweets and salties in the 100 calorie packs, of course all the fruits and veggies, 94% fat free microwave popcorn.  My latest find is "Mrs Kim's Magic Pop,"  I've only seen it at Whole Foods and our commissary on base.  It's like a rice cake, but it has wheat in it too, so I don't think it would work for G-F... but they are soooo yummy, and it's 15 calories for one the size of a pita, so you can have more than one.  I like them with hummus, but they are also good on their own.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tinkerbellang said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hate bad days when you want to emotionally eat!  I've had one of those days - already over 1000 calories.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tinkerbellang said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1000 at 3? That's not so bad, can you "come down" enough to settle for baked chicken or fish with salad and cooked veggies for dinner, maybe watermelon for dessert?  So yummy, so low-cal, AND diuretic!  I challenge anyone to stay unhappy while eating good watermelon!
> 
> On the bright side I've already finished my 66 oz. of water for the day!
> 
> See, that's good, and staying the in the hot car, just imagine how many toxins you sweated out.  Rich ladies around here pay serious money to do that at a spa!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Zhoen

JacksLilWench said:


> Tonight is Mexican food, so that means sour cream, flour tortillas, and unhealthy choices.  It's so frustrating to have to live with what I have, wishing I had more control over the situation.  But at the same time, it's teaching me self-control in a way: I _know_ I have a big tendency to overeat, especially Mexican food, but I am going to have to learn how to control myself and limit it to one taco or small burrito and have more veggies and less fattening condiments.
> 
> Wish me luck!



Try a taco salad.  Take a cruchy taco shell and break it in pieces, make sure you can see them on the sides of the plate (it's a psych thing!), then load up with tons of lettuce and tomatoes and green onions, etc.  Add about 3 oz of taco meat, sprinkled all over the salad so the salad picks up the flavor, one scoop of fat-free sour cream, to make it look pretty, a scoop of fat-free refried beans, and a scoop of guacamole.  Instead of salad dressing, try fresh salsa (chopped tomatoes, chopped onions, cilantro, garlic, lime juice, salt to taste)  Give it all a stir and it's pretty good, and you can use the shell to scoop up the beans and guacamole.  The beans add so much depth!  (And yes you can add shredded cheese if you can "afford" it... I just don't so I can have more yummy beans)


----------



## Disneywedding2010

Back from the gym! Whew my trainer kicked my butt again.. 

I just made a ham and cheese sandwich on wheat and drinking a 20 oz bottle of water. Going to sit here a few more minutes and then work on laundry stuff. I need to also pick up the kitchen and vacuum. Oh and call the vet! 

Be back in a flash..


----------



## dumbo_buddy

ok this is really not that healthy but if you limit the amount of raviolis you eat i don't think it's all that bad (just eat well during the day). i made it just now after realizing that i'm missing like half the ingredients for the casserole i was supposed to make. of course, i slammed down about 100 raviolis. meh, i did well today.

http://www.realsimple.com/food-reci...-with-peas-shallots-00000000006797/index.html

my son is actually eating it! woohoo!!

oh, i didn't have black pepper so i used a pinch of white pepper. and i didn't use all that butter.


----------



## Rose&Mike

lisah0711 said:


> It's my training plan for my half in September -- running 3 days a week.  That is the priority to get every single run in.  It would be nice to have something for cross training two days a week -- maybe the Shred.  And two days of rest a week -- because that is when your body gets stronger!


And crosstraining gives you fabulous arms.



sahbushka said:


> I really like cooked brocoli and I really enjoy asparagus but I never buy it because I don't know how to cook it.  Maybe I will try that next time I go to the store.


Try putting the aspargus in the oven with a little olive oil at about 375 or 400. It cooks pretty quick. Or I have even broiled it. It's harder to overcook it and make it soggy if you cook it in the oven.



RemembertheMagic98 said:


> I am sooo looking forward to my 3 day weekend....granted it is only Tuesday!  Great eating day yesterday and exercise day!  I'm doing well with my g-f menu too!  Hard boiled egg and brown rice cereal with skim milk, lara bar, salad with carrots and chick peas and oil and vin dressing, lara bar before my walk.  Dinner was great too (see below!)


I'm glad it's going so well.  I don't know about you, but I had forgotten what it felt like to not have a yucky stomach--going g-f was quite the eye opener for me. 



Connie96 said:


> I love learning new things about the space program. My Grampa was an engineer at Johnson Space Center back in the 60s and I have some of his papers and other documents about the Gemini and Apollo missions. He passed away about 15 years ago when I was 22. When I was a child, Grampa was... "inaccessible". Or, at least, he seemed to be. As a young adult, I wish I had thought to talk more with him, but I guess I was a bit consumed with finishing college, starting my career and planning my wedding all at the same time. Although I do know some of the technology that he developed, I like to watch Apollo 13 and the HBO "From the Earth to the Moon" series and imagine how he may have been involved in each event that is portrayed.


That's really cool Connie. Thanks for the recipe.



RemembertheMagic98 said:


> The brand is Erewhon and I usually get them at Stop and SHop.  I also just found that Kelloggs is making Gluten Free Rice Krispies!!  I have yet to see them stores but I will be ordering them from amazon.com - 4 12oz boxes for 15.90 plus 10% off with the coupon code   The Erewhon ones come in cocoa as well!


I eat a lot of rice chex--when I'm going through a cereal phase. I mix different kinds together and throw some nuts and fruit in. That's good news about the g-f rice krispies. I bet they'll be in stores eventually.



trinaweena said:


> I'm pleased to report that I have lost 3lbs since friday!!!!!!


Good for you!

*Lindsay*--Sounds like it is a great week off! I'm really glad!

*****
Have a great evening! I am going to attempt a run. My hip is still a little tight and it's in the mid to upper 90s so it could be interesting. I just really need to get off my butt and do something!


----------



## dvccruiser76

Grrrr.... I spent a half hour last night catching up and posting replies and lost the whole thing as I hit preview 



BernardandMissBianca said:


> *  Inspirational Quote 6/6/11  *
> 
> *Success is a staircase, not a doorway*
> 
> Tell me your interpretation of this quote.



To me this means that success requires an upward battle and isn't instant gratification like walking through a doorway, which can be done quickly. 



flipflopmom said:


> I miss you guys so so so so much!  I haven't decided yet if I honestly have the time to commit to joining the challenge.  I am literally sitting here crying right now because I miss you all so much, and I have totally lost control of my healthy lifestyle.



Hi Taryn  we miss you too! Even if you can't commit please lurk on the boards and keep us posted occassionally. It might be less stressful than feeling like you need to keep up each day and we'd love to hear from you 



dumbo_buddy said:


> i know exactly the shirt you are talking about and it's nowhere to be found!!! it was sold at motherhood maternity for a while but no more! they have some mickey maternity shirts but they are all 3/4 length and there is no way i'll be wearing THAT in florida in september at 30 weeks preggo. i would probably instantly turn into fire!
> 
> i don't know why disney stopped doing maternity. there has GOT to be millions of moms like me who want to wear disney stuff with a belly!



That's the one, it says embrace your bump. I just saw it on ebay but it was used and the auction is over. It's from Motherhood and they carry that brand at the Babies R Us near me. I just googled and found a few through Motherhood Maternity. The grey nursing pajamas look very comfy. 

How did your appointment go?



Rose&Mike said:


> *QOTD Monday, June 6
> Do you have an exercise plan? *



No, but I need to get my butt in gear and get one!



SettinSail said:


> Sue - Welcome Back!!!   Will you do a Trip Report?  Would love to hear all about the Dream!



Hi Shawn, thanks! Probably won't do a report but would be more than happy to answer anyone's questions so feel free to fire away.



mikamah said:


> Welcome back Sue.  Glad you had a fabulous vacation.  Sorry about dh's grandmother.  We do some of the family festival week, most always oldies night, and we have a pre-fireworks party on the 3rd, so if you go down the park at all, you should stop by.  It will be my day off track, the blenders are going and the neighborhood is pretty crazy.  We're just 2 streets up from the park.  We'll definitely meet up soon.



Hi Kathy, we'll be doing Touch a Truck day, which is probably too little for Michael, then Oldies Night and the fireworks. Dylan's b-day is the 3rd, so we cook out then walk down to the fireworks. You'll have to pm me so I know where you'll be for both events. 



dumbo_buddy said:


> ARE YOU KIDDING ME??? i just did a reply to pretty much every single person and the post is gone.



Ugh, that was me last night 



buzz5985 said:


> I live right next door in Wakefield.  Where are you??



Kathy (mikamah) and I are in Danvers! 



corinnak said:


> Our wedding day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And our anniversary, 15 years later:



Great pictures, that is an excellent accomplishment, you look great 



Rose&Mike said:


> *QOTD Tuesday, June 7
> What is your favorite vegetable/vegetable dish?*



Broccoli, butternut squash and sweet potatoes.


----------



## bellebookworm9

Rose&Mike said:


> *QOTD Tuesday, June 7
> What is your favorite vegetable/vegetable dish?*



I love cucumbers. Salad is pretty good too. I will also eat green beans, carrots, and celery.



pjlla said:


> You cannot rely on ANYONE else to get you through this journey.... even your Mom, as tough as that sounds.  If you have to buy your own groceries (do you live with Mom??) and cook your own meals separately, so be it.  You need to be responsible for your own success.  And it can be SO DIFFICULT when the people in your life don't support your effort.... either in words or deeds.  But that is what we are all here for!!
> 
> Nice job with the CK5K!



Yes, I do live with Mom at least for the summer. When my job starts up in July I plan to buy my own groceries but my job at school ended in May and so I don't have any grocery money right now. I did convince her to buy some healthier groceries the other day, so that's good. I'm making a grocery list tomorrow to make some meals.



pjlla said:


> You need to be prepared..... you need to "pack your own parachute."  Don't rely on others to prepare for you or to help you or to be there for you.  YOu need to "save yourself."
> 
> Try not to get STARVING.... cause it is SO HARD to make smart choices.  Or at least, start with a salad or broth-based soup.... eat that and THEN make your dinner choice!  I know for myself,
> TIRED + HUNGRY + UNPREPARED= OVEREATING... every time!
> 
> Good luck with the cooking!  Did you check out our BL dinner recipes thread??



I'm definitely going to do that from now on. I don't get out much so I don't really think about bringing food with me. I also think I'm going to stop going out to eat with them every Sunday because I just end up with a headache anyway.  It was just especially frustrating because Mom knows what that feels like and made it seem like it was my fault for "being on a different eating schedule than the rest of them".  I have not checked out that thread but I will head over there later! Thanks for the advice!

******************************************
Today has been very difficult. Last night I barely slept. A few days ago I woke up with seven bug bites on my arm that have been super itchy. So last night Mom does some Google searching and determines that they are possibly bed bug bites.  So of course all night I kept imagining things crawling on me. Then there was a thunderstorm early this morning and the dog was in my room freaking out. 

Today was also an emotionally challenging day. Last summer I had the best job ever as an Orientation Advisor at school. For some reason that I still can't figure out (though I strongly suspect it's because I won't go out and drink with the rest of them on their nights off) I was not rehired. I was devastated. But today was the first day that it started up for this summer and I have a bunch of friends who were hired. I keep reading their stuff on Facebook about how excited they are. I think I'm going to temporarily hide a bunch of them or delete them so I don't have to be sad/hurt/jealous all summer. 

I did go out and do some yardwork (raking up last night's grass ) and I'm going to do some C25K on the treadmill shortly. I'm working on the water. I also did the dishes today. I did eat some healthy stuff: a ham and swiss sandwich with mustard, some watermelon, half a steak for dinner and a salad. But I ate other stuff too, mostly it was just that my portions were much too much. But I know the exercising will make me feel better, so off I go!


----------



## skinnieminnie123

Hi my name is Kim. I would like to join-looks like fun! I have 53 pounds to lose by Spring for our 1st cruise.


----------



## skinnieminnie123

I am sure you can do it!


----------



## skinnieminnie123

tinkerbellfriend said:


> I would like to join too!!  My name is Jenny.  I work from home doing medical transcription.  I have 3 kids.  I have been gaining weight since having 3 kids.  I have been gaining weight for about 10 years now.   I need to lose about 80 pounds to get to my ideal weight.  I joined another thread "Walking to Disney."  So my plan is to do lots of walking and hopefully start jogging as well.  Also, I love doing Zumba.  Also, I plan on eating a lot better than I have been.  With working at home, I do a lot of snacking, so I have to work on that as well.  We are going on a Disney cruise next April (first cruise ever) and my goal is to wear a cute, single digit size sun dress.  I know I can do this!  Thanks and I look forward to meeting you all!!



Good Luck!


----------



## buzz5985

pjlla said:


> If you are eating oatmeal in an effort to reduce your cholesterol, you might want to try steel cut oats.... they have more fiber, which is what helps with the cholesterol.  If you don't have the time in the morning for those (they take about 20 minutes to cook) then the quick oats are a good alternative.... much better than instant.
> 
> Slowly catching up here!..................P



I cook my steel cut oats in the crock pot overnight.  I found a WW recipe that I use.  I just don't put the Craisins in.  I didn't like how mushy they got.

http://www.weightwatchers.com/food/rcp/INDEX.aspx?recipeid=225391&sc=11




tigger813 said:


> QOTD:  I think I'm going to pick up some pesto to have in the house too. TTFN



Have you tried making your own pesto and freezing it??  It's really easy to do and most local farms are now selling bags of basil for $1.99.  

<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<

My favorite vegetable in the fall/winter is turnip.  Spring/summer I like corn, asparagus both roasted on the grill.  

Tomorrow night is my 26th wedding anniversary.  I am going to take the night off from work.  We went out to eat for DH's birthday sunday, so I am planning on salad, grilled swordfish, asparugus, baked potato on the gill also.  It's supposed to be a hot night here.  The Bruin's are on, so any more celebrating will wait for the weekend!!!!  

Janis


----------



## tigger813

Good evening all,

Did ok today. I had TJs mushroom ravioli for supper and then grabbed 2 slices of cheese pizza when I went back to Ash's soccer practice.

I get home and there is a message on the answering machine from one of Ash's classmate's dad about something that happened to Ash in music class. He called as his daughter Ashley was very upset about something the teacher said to my Ashleigh in music class today regarding tonight's concert. My Ashleigh ended up in tears by what the teacher said. She was asking who was going to the concert tonight and my Ashleigh was honest and said she had 2 other places to be tonight. The teacher said that wasn't a good enough excuse. The other parent said his daughter felt so bad for my daughter that she didn't open up and say that she wouldn't be there. The other parent was writing an email to the principal complaining about the music teacher and how unprofessional she was and he wanted my take on the situation. My Ash had mentioned it but not that she ended up in tears. I have emailed the principal and asked to meet with her tomorrow while I am at the school. I am going to DEMAND an apology from her to my Ashleigh. She also had nothing to do with the concert as far as I'm concerned. Apparently very few girls showed up for the concert tonight as they all had other things going on as well as the boys. One of the other mom's said she didn't think the chorus director really cared. I'll let you know how I make out with the meeting with the principal. Brian was furious! He said he's at the point of going to the school committee to complain about the poor job the elementary school music department is doing in terms of communication.

OK, enough complaining!

I'm exhausted and have a busy day tomorrow.

TTFN


----------



## tigger813

buzz5985 said:


> Have you tried making your own pesto and freezing it??  It's really easy to do and most local farms are now selling bags of basil for $1.99.



Never made my own pesto but I may try it later in the summer if things ever settle down. I did find a small jar.

I did a big meat run this afternoon that will hopefully last until I get back. I'm a planner so hopefully I got enough.

Watching The Next Food Network Star!

TTFN


----------



## Worfiedoodles

Rose&Mike said:


> *QOTD Tuesday, June 7
> What is your favorite vegetable/vegetable dish?*



That's a tough one, I like most vegetables. I guess if I had to pick my favorite vegetable dish I would say gazpacho. 

Just found out there is a bakery close by which makes cakes like Carlos, they've been on Cupcake Wars, etc. Their regular cupcakes are $2.50 each. They look really good though...I may have found something I could consider worthy as a once a week treat.  

Okay not really a helpful post for this thread. Let me add that I get to sleep in tomorrow (until 6), so I will have a luxurious start to my day. There's no substitution for being well-rested!  Everybody have an early night and get your rest! 

Maria


----------



## mikamah

Good evening.  Just caught up reading the thread, but getting tired, so not up for much replies.  So much motivation motivation and support here is awesome.  

My favorite vegies are brussel sprouts, broccolli, and zucchini.  I started roasting vegies last challenge, and love that, will usually do zuchini, cauliflower, red pepper, and onion in some olive oil, so yummy. 



> Life isn't about finding yourself, It's about creating yourself
> 
> Are you creating the person you want to be?


 Thanks for this quote, Buffy, and the opportunity to think about this.  I feel that slowly, I am creating the person I want to be.  I want to be active and healthy, and am more active, and feel more fit than I've felt in years.  I want to lose more weight, and I feel like that is coming, and I am working on not eating through the stress, or emotions.   I'd say I'm a work in progress. 

Sorry I don't have more time for replies tonight.  Keep up the good work!!  We can do this, one day at a time.


----------



## bellebookworm9

tigger813 said:


> My Ashleigh ended up in tears by what the teacher said. She was asking who was going to the concert tonight and my Ashleigh was honest and said she had 2 other places to be tonight. The teacher said that wasn't a good enough excuse.



This makes me sad to hear.  My elementary school chorus teacher was ridiculous and probably would have been the same way. When they're that young, I don't think it matters so much if they show up (well, I mean it does, otherwise everything sounds off, but it's not life or death, KWIM?). When I got a little older and band/chorus became an actual class, then it was unacceptable to miss a concert unless someone was literally dying, because the concerts are the "tests" so to speak. I hope your daughter gets the apology she deserves.  

Anyway, just wanted to post back. I did Day 2, Week 1 of C25K, the whole 25 minutes and I do feel a lot better. I painted my toenails afterwards, and am now sitting here icing my shin after performing the facebook friend cleanse, which also made me feel much better.

I also am washing my bedding in hooootttt water to kill any "bugs" that may be there. I scoured my mattress and vacuumed it and see no evidence of bed bugs, so hopefully (?) I was just bitten by one of the other bugs that are currently invading our home (it's the yearly invasion of ants and spiders and moths; flys come later and then ladybugs appear in late summer).


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

*Inspirational Quote 6/8/11*

*If you want to fly, you've got to give up the stuff that weighs you down*


----------



## Disneywedding2010

HOLY MOLY!

We bought some orange sunkist while we were at Kroger over Memorial Day weekend. I just had Alan bring me one because I wanted a soda. HOLY COW! I took one drink of it and all I could taste was SUGAR. I turned the can around to read the sugar content: 

*50 grams!!*

Okay either a) I'm giving the rest of the case away or b) Alan can drink it. I'll finish the one I just opened but wow, craziness..


----------



## bellebookworm9

Disneywedding2010 said:


> HOLY MOLY!
> 
> We bought some orange sunkist while we were at Kroger over Memorial Day weekend. I just had Alan bring me one because I wanted a soda. HOLY COW! I took one drink of it and all I could taste was SUGAR. I turned the can around to read the sugar content:
> 
> *50 grams!!*
> 
> Okay either a) I'm giving the rest of the case away or b) Alan can drink it. I'll finish the one I just opened but wow, craziness..



Yeah. I used to love orange soda and now it's just too sweet. My mom did always tell me that it was the worst kind because it was just pure sugar.


----------



## Disneywedding2010

bellebookworm9 said:


> Yeah. I used to love orange soda and now it's just too sweet. My mom did always tell me that it was the worst kind because it was just pure sugar.



I can drink Fanta orange and it doens't taste as sugary to me as this Sunkist did. It was like a big kick to my senses,


----------



## trinaweena

dumbo_buddy said:


> AWESOME!! you will have a great time! and i think doing the 5k is the PERFECT reason to go on a solo trip! my first solo trip was this past february for the princess half. let me tell you, it was awesome! sure, it was only friday-sunday but i really enjoyed myself. plus, there are so many people who are there for the same reason you are that you'll have plenty to chit chat about! i'm sure there will be a DIS meet-up at some point too! good luck to you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i didn't think you could find out til like 18 weeks or so but the ultrasound tech told me a couple weeks ago that 15 weeks is the earliest. i'm 15 1/2 weeks preggo now so hopefully we'll be able to tell.
> 
> before i was pregnant with my first i thought that i would never find out gender. and we even told people we weren't finding out! then of course at the big ultrasound when they asked if we wanted to know gender i spit out YES!!! before i even had a chance to realize what i said. haha. i'm finding out again because i'm a control freak and like to know everything!
> 
> ****
> 
> left my house at 7:15 this morning to make it downtown for my 8am appt. i had planned on stopping in a deli and getting a roll or something for thomas before the appt. well of course there was some crazy accident on the george washington bridge and the traffic was backed up all the way into the bronx! gah! took me an hour and 15 min to get there. so, i was 30 min late but thought i got a legit spot on the street so i felt ok. we waited forever and once i saw the doctor he was maybe in there for 3 minutes. "how are you feeling?" "fine" "is your stomach better after that bad c.diff?" "yeah, totally fine." "any questions?" "nope, not really. i'm a little crampy but i think that's normal." "oh yes, totally normal. let's listen to the heartbeat." _thumpity thumpity thumpity_ "sounds great! now i'll have the nurse come in to take blood for the blah blah blah test. see you in a few weeks"
> 
> since i had my FREE spot on the street i thought it'd be fun to get a second breakfast with thomas. egg whites, mushroom, avocado and cheddar omelet with two pieces of wheat toast and a bite of potatoes. delish!
> 
> head back to the car.... TICKET!!! WHAT THE???? looked around for a sign and don't you know some stupid street cleaning sign is there hiding behind a tree. $45. um, yeah, i'm not telling DH. thank you personal credit card! i'm annoyed though because i really looked around and the doorman in the building right there could have opened his stupid mouth and told me!
> 
> so, it's 2pm now and thomas is up from his lame excuse for a nap. i'm exhausted...and hot. i should do something with him...but i'm feeling so lazy.
> 
> tomorrow i have to haul my butt back downtown to the hospital for the ultrasound. probably find out the sex! i think they are having me in for one at 15 weeks since we had some issues while i was pregnant with thomas.
> 
> i'm making enchilada casserole tonight from a recipe i found on spark people. really don't want to turn on the oven but i have all the ingredients for it and it only needs to be on for about 35 min. better do it today before it's 95 here tomorrow!
> 
> QOTD: i think my favorite vegetable is fresh green beans. or maybe mushrooms? or spinach? dunno! i really enjoy veggies! favorite veggie dishes are ones that aren't good for you. i love eggplant parm. or stuffed mushrooms!
> 
> you know, i really love salads but really only if someone else makes them. weird, right? there was a lunch place by my office that had a salad bar. you'd tell the guy all the stuff you wanted in it and then he'd toss it all up with the dressing. mmmm...i could go for one of those right now. used to have one almost every day when i was pg with thomas. but at almost $10 a pop those days are over!



I def would not have told boyfriend about a parking ticket haha!



Connie96 said:


> I use My Fitness Pal on my android phone, on my old iPhone (that I still play games and stuff on since we escaped from AT&T) and on the web... whichever is easiest to get to at the time I want to record something. I'm connie96 on MFP too, if you wanna look me up.



I didnt know you could look people up!



tinkerbellang said:


> I hate bad days when you want to emotionally eat!  I've had one of those days - already over 1000 calories.  Car broke down AGAIN - had to wait for DH to come fix it.  He loves the car - I hate it - only because I'm always the one driving when it breaks down!  So, I was really wanting to break down and have a chocolate caramel shake because I was so hot sitting in a black car, that the drivers window only rolls down 3 inches because DH hasn't fixed that yet either!  So I yelled at him!
> 
> I didn't have the shake but I ate 2 protein bars - so that was an extra 400 calories.  Then yes - I'm still feeling bad for breaking down and eating just because I was upset and not because I needed the food!
> 
> Sorry for the rant!  Thanks for listening!
> 
> Favorite veggie - that's a toss up - hubby would say it's broccoli since I fix it all of the time.  I think my favorite is asparagus - grilled or steamed with sea salt and coarse ground pepper.  YUM!  I also love mushrooms and this time of year home-grown tomatoes.
> 
> On the bright side I've already finished my 66 oz. of water for the day!
> 
> Angie



We all have those bad days! Dont let it get out down!



Zhoen said:


> trinaweena said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm pleased to report that I have lost 3lbs since friday!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> trinaweena said:
> 
> 
> 
> --Congratulations!
> 
> 
> we are going to olive garden for dinner and then a movie.  I really want to get something tasty but good for me i know its going to be rough! But i will try to keep the portions small.
> 
> -- I did a super-quick search and the Venetian Chicken and the Seafood Brodetto both look ok, calorie wise, have no idea if they taste decent or not, never had them!   Also herb-grilled salmon or crusted tilapia.  I am also pretty sure that you can ask them to bring the salad to the table w/o dressing and DBF can add his dressing on his plate.  You don't have to totally go without dressing, but you can either do the old "squeeze of lemon" trick, or try dipping the tines of your fork in the dressing before stabbing the salad, works great!
> 
> I also sent the boyfriend on a hunt for some "low calorie candy" for me to snack on, lets see what he comes back with!
> 
> Aside from all the sugar-free hard candies out there, I love chocolate covered pretzels!  You can find them in 100-calorie packs these days... you only get a handful, but better than nothing!
> 
> Question for all you folks, what are some healthy snacks that you favor?  My mom asked me for my grocery list.  I usually stick to grapes, carrots, and tlc crakers with hummus, would love to get some new ideas!
> 
> --I like all my sweets and salties in the 100 calorie packs, of course all the fruits and veggies, 94% fat free microwave popcorn.  My latest find is "Mrs Kim's Magic Pop,"  I've only seen it at Whole Foods and our commissary on base.  It's like a rice cake, but it has wheat in it too, so I don't think it would work for G-F... but they are soooo yummy, and it's 15 calories for one the size of a pita, so you can have more than one.  I like them with hummus, but they are also good on their own.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks for the advice!
> 
> 
> 
> bellebookworm9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *****************************************
> Today has been very difficult. Last night I barely slept. A few days ago I woke up with seven bug bites on my arm that have been super itchy. So last night Mom does some Google searching and determines that they are possibly bed bug bites.  So of course all night I kept imagining things crawling on me. Then there was a thunderstorm early this morning and the dog was in my room freaking out.
> 
> Today was also an emotionally challenging day. Last summer I had the best job ever as an Orientation Advisor at school. For some reason that I still can't figure out (though I strongly suspect it's because I won't go out and drink with the rest of them on their nights off) I was not rehired. I was devastated. But today was the first day that it started up for this summer and I have a bunch of friends who were hired. I keep reading their stuff on Facebook about how excited they are. I think I'm going to temporarily hide a bunch of them or delete them so I don't have to be sad/hurt/jealous all summer.
> 
> I did go out and do some yardwork (raking up last night's grass ) and I'm going to do some C25K on the treadmill shortly. I'm working on the water. I also did the dishes today. I did eat some healthy stuff: a ham and swiss sandwich with mustard, some watermelon, half a steak for dinner and a salad. But I ate other stuff too, mostly it was just that my portions were much too much. But I know the exercising will make me feel better, so off I go!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> keephanging in there!
> 
> 
> 
> skinnieminnie123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi my name is Kim. I would like to join-looks like fun! I have 53 pounds to lose by Spring for our 1st cruise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Welcome!!!!
> 
> 
> buzz5985 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I cook my steel cut oats in the crock pot overnight.  I found a WW recipe that I use.  I just don't put the Craisins in.  I didn't like how mushy they got.
> 
> http://www.weightwatchers.com/food/rcp/INDEX.aspx?recipeid=225391&sc=11
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you tried making your own pesto and freezing it??  It's really easy to do and most local farms are now selling bags of basil for $1.99.
> 
> <<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<
> 
> My favorite vegetable in the fall/winter is turnip.  Spring/summer I like corn, asparagus both roasted on the grill.
> 
> Tomorrow night is my 26th wedding anniversary.  I am going to take the night off from work.  We went out to eat for DH's birthday sunday, so I am planning on salad, grilled swordfish, asparugus, baked potato on the gill also.  It's supposed to be a hot night here.  The Bruin's are on, so any more celebrating will wait for the weekend!!!!
> 
> Janis
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Happy Anniversary!
> 
> 
> 
> tigger813 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good evening all,
> 
> Did ok today. I had TJs mushroom ravioli for supper and then grabbed 2 slices of cheese pizza when I went back to Ash's soccer practice.
> 
> I get home and there is a message on the answering machine from one of Ash's classmate's dad about something that happened to Ash in music class. He called as his daughter Ashley was very upset about something the teacher said to my Ashleigh in music class today regarding tonight's concert. My Ashleigh ended up in tears by what the teacher said. She was asking who was going to the concert tonight and my Ashleigh was honest and said she had 2 other places to be tonight. The teacher said that wasn't a good enough excuse. The other parent said his daughter felt so bad for my daughter that she didn't open up and say that she wouldn't be there. The other parent was writing an email to the principal complaining about the music teacher and how unprofessional she was and he wanted my take on the situation. My Ash had mentioned it but not that she ended up in tears. I have emailed the principal and asked to meet with her tomorrow while I am at the school. I am going to DEMAND an apology from her to my Ashleigh. She also had nothing to do with the concert as far as I'm concerned. Apparently very few girls showed up for the concert tonight as they all had other things going on as well as the boys. One of the other mom's said she didn't think the chorus director really cared. I'll let you know how I make out with the meeting with the principal. Brian was furious! He said he's at the point of going to the school committee to complain about the poor job the elementary school music department is doing in terms of communication.
> 
> OK, enough complaining!
> 
> I'm exhausted and have a busy day tomorrow.
> 
> TTFN
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ]\
> 
> ugh i would be angry to. let us know what happends
> 
> 
> 
> bellebookworm9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This makes me sad to hear.  My elementary school chorus teacher was ridiculous and probably would have been the same way. When they're that young, I don't think it matters so much if they show up (well, I mean it does, otherwise everything sounds off, but it's not life or death, KWIM?). When I got a little older and band/chorus became an actual class, then it was unacceptable to miss a concert unless someone was literally dying, because the concerts are the "tests" so to speak. I hope your daughter gets the apology she deserves.
> 
> Anyway, just wanted to post back. I did Day 2, Week 1 of C25K, the whole 25 minutes and I do feel a lot better. I painted my toenails afterwards, and am now sitting here icing my shin after performing the facebook friend cleanse, which also made me feel much better.
> 
> I also am washing my bedding in hooootttt water to kill any "bugs" that may be there. I scoured my mattress and vacuumed it and see no evidence of bed bugs, so hopefully (?) I was just bitten by one of the other bugs that are currently invading our home (it's the yearly invasion of ants and spiders and moths; flys come later and then ladybugs appear in late summer).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> glad your feel bettter
> 
> 
> BernardandMissBianca said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Inspirational Quote 6/8/11*
> 
> *If you want to fly, you've got to give up the stuff that weighs you down*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOVE THIS QUOTE
> *************
> so today i think i had a good day. besides going running and stuff we did go out to dinner. i orderded something that was afvertized aas low fat and low calories but ended up beinf 700 calories!! oh well, i just nibbled a bit and save the rest for tomorrow
> 
> i had more i want to say but im so tired and i want to get up esrllllly beofre work and ggo running
Click to expand...


----------



## sahbushka

Disneylush said:


> Work and life have been so busy I don't have to time to read all the posts I missed, but I don't want to live in the past playing catch up so here I am.
> 
> I read a quote today I loved and had to share.
> If you rest you rust so get out there and SHINE
> 
> It is going to be 100 here today which is crazy for Minnesota!
> 
> As I said before I cut out my 100oz (no lie) of regular coke. I am doing really well.
> 
> Have a wonderful Tuesday



Great job on cutting out the soda!



SettinSail said:


> Can I say mac 'n cheese?
> 
> Seriously, I love salad and a good salad bar  Runners up for me would be green beans or asparagus.  I also love the tomatoes in my bruschetta!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I knew you would understand Pamela!    I've got my list back up and running but I have a feeling in the back of my head that something was left off   I guess I may never know!   I love pulling up my list and deleting things off of it when they get done.
> 
> Hello fellow losers!   I've gotten a lot accomplished today.  I put out a list of things we are selling for our move to a few friends and sold almost everything on the list!  Only things left are the washer/dryer, our clothes closets and my hair appliances.  I sold 380 euros worth of stuff ~ $532  Of course we paid about 3-4 times that much for the stuff so I don't know why I should be so excited
> 
> Today is my good friend's birthday and I invited her to go on a bike ride rather than go to her breakfast gathering this morning.  We had a good time but it was very HOT today.  It is unusually hot for here.  I still need to get her a present but there is another group going out for her next week and I'll give her something then.
> 
> Congrats to the Bruins fans, I heard they won big last night.
> 
> Buffy, did I tell you how cute your Mini is??   I love it! Glad to hear that DH is in your bed on a weekday
> 
> Dona, for all your sad news today.
> 
> Disneylush, I LOVE that quote!!!   You will see some good results from dropping that much soda!
> 
> BronxNancy, I hope it is OK if I call you that!  Good luck with the Dr appt today.  There is a lot you will be wishing for when your son is 13 (if he's like mine that is)   Your foot does not sound like PF.  That usually bothers you when you are off your feet.  As soon as you hit the bed at night, a dull throbbing pain starts...
> 
> Karen, your veggie dish sounds yummy!  I can't quite imagine the taste so I'm going to have to make it for myself.  I have some frozen spinach that needs using.   ENJOY your single days!!!   Easier said than done I know.  Have you ever tried online dating?
> 
> SarahMay, the easiest (and tastiest, I think) way to cook asparagus is to roast it or grill it.  To roast, just put the spears on a baking sheet, sprinkle with a little kosher salt, drizzle with olive, add some garlic if desired and/or tiny bit of balsamic vinegar and roast at 450 for about 10 minutes. Yum!
> 
> Corinna, thanks so much for sharing your pictures!   Very inspiring!
> 
> Lisa, glad you are keeping on track with all you have going on!   Good luck selling; are your relocating your law office somewhere else?
> 
> Hello to everyone else!   Make it a great day!
> 
> Shawn
> 
> PS  I do not leave my bedroom in the morning w/o my bed made!!!  I wouldn't be able to stand myself!



That sounds delish!  I will def have to try that next time we go grocery shopping!

I did well today...ate in points, went for a walk with my coworker.  Tomorrow I have to take my mom to the airport really early in the morning so I am going to swing by the gym after, work out for 45 minutes, go home and shower and get ready for work, go to work, go to the gym after work with my friend, and then back home to sleep.  Hopefully it will all go according to plan, but right now I need to go get some shut eye!

Have a great day all!

SarahMay


----------



## donac

Good Wednesday morning.   

I had a long day yesterday.  I had a 3:30 meeting with the math team advisors to pick out the questions for next season.  Only 5 other teachers showed up.  The same 6 who do all the work.  We are getting fed up.  I didn't leave the school until 5 and it was 5:30 by the time I walked in the door.  We had a pretty simple dinner and then I had to make cookies for the school luau today and scan 15 pages into my computer and then email them to my school email.  I finished about 9 and then got to bed about 10.

Don't have a lot of time for replies.

QOTD  I love roasted veggies.  I love to take them, add some lite string cheese and make a wrap for lunch.

skinnieminnie123  welcome.  I have the same goal but for ds2's college graduation and my nephew's wedding within two weeks of each other next May.  Just pm me your starting weight today. 

buzz5985   Congrats on 26 years.  That is quite an accomplishment. 

Have to go. 

Have a happy and healthy day.


----------



## tigger813

Morning,

I left off the good as I've been awake since 3:30. I did finally get back to sleep on the couch at about 5:30 until 6 when I had my cell phone wake me up. Ash is about to shower and then she'll have breakfast and I will read to her. I finally convinced her to read a book that I absolutely love called The View from Saturday by EL Konigsburg. She was so resistant and then asked me to read with her and she said I could pick it out. She actually said that now I can stop bugging her about reading that book.

Just remembered that I don't have to make lunches this morning since it's a half day! I'll feed the kids as soon as we get home and then we'll walk to the lake.

And even better, Sox beat the Yankees so we're tied for 1st place!

TTFN


----------



## dumbo_buddy

bellebookworm9 said:


> Today has been very difficult. Last night I barely slept. A few days ago I woke up with seven bug bites on my arm that have been super itchy. So last night Mom does some Google searching and determines that they are possibly bed bug bites.  So of course all night I kept imagining things crawling on me. Then there was a thunderstorm early this morning and the dog was in my room freaking out.
> 
> Today was also an emotionally challenging day. Last summer I had the best job ever as an Orientation Advisor at school. For some reason that I still can't figure out (though I strongly suspect it's because I won't go out and drink with the rest of them on their nights off) I was not rehired. I was devastated. But today was the first day that it started up for this summer and I have a bunch of friends who were hired. I keep reading their stuff on Facebook about how excited they are. I think I'm going to temporarily hide a bunch of them or delete them so I don't have to be sad/hurt/jealous all summer.



bed bugs!  i hope it's not!

sorry about the job thing. that's a major bummer. can you ask somebody what's up? i'm not exactly a confrontational person but for something like that i think i'd speak up. no fair! 




buzz5985 said:


> I cook my steel cut oats in the crock pot overnight.  I found a WW recipe that I use.  I just don't put the Craisins in.  I didn't like how mushy they got.
> 
> http://www.weightwatchers.com/food/rcp/INDEX.aspx?recipeid=225391&sc=11



happy anniversary! wow 26 years! i'm at almost 5 and i want to kill DH. lol! 

how do you store your leftover steel cut oats? i would like to make a big crockpot batch but wonder how to store it without it getting all....gross.



Worfiedoodles said:


> That's a tough one, I like most vegetables. I guess if I had to pick my favorite vegetable dish I would say gazpacho.
> 
> Just found out there is a bakery close by which makes cakes like Carlos, they've been on Cupcake Wars, etc. Their regular cupcakes are $2.50 each. They look really good though...I may have found something I could consider worthy as a once a week treat.
> 
> Okay not really a helpful post for this thread. Let me add that I get to sleep in tomorrow (until 6), so I will have a luxurious start to my day. There's no substitution for being well-rested!  Everybody have an early night and get your rest!
> 
> Maria



i love cupcakes. like, really really love them.  my college friend works at carlos bakery in hoboken. she works 5 days a week as a financial wizard and then on the weekends she is a cake decorator! the got the job right before they started filming the show. we went to visit her when thomas was a little peanut and met everyone. they were all so nice! i was surprised! they all took time to chat with "a friend of kate's!" we got to come in the back and be all cool and important. very neat. it was raining that day and the line to get in the front was all the way around the block! the main guy (his name escapes me of course) was like, "oh we should do tommy's first birthday cake" and we were like, "oh yeah, for $3000? no problem!" we did go home with about $100 worth of all the goodies that they make. amazing!!






anyway, that's my little cake story 



bellebookworm9 said:


> Anyway, just wanted to post back. I did Day 2, Week 1 of C25K, the whole 25 minutes and I do feel a lot better. I painted my toenails afterwards, and am now sitting here icing my shin after performing the facebook friend cleanse, which also made me feel much better.



nice work on c25k!!



BernardandMissBianca said:


> *Inspirational Quote 6/8/11*
> 
> *If you want to fly, you've got to give up the stuff that weighs you down*



that's easy. what weighs me down is junk food. well, that and a whole lot of mother issue emotional baggage. lol.
**********************************

alright friends, i have my ultrasound in an hour and better get going. if the traffic is anything like it was yesterday i'm probably already late! at least there is a garage that isn't too expensive so no ticket for me this time!!

i'll be back with an update. wish me luck! DH and DS will be there will me. DH walked in the room this morning all like, "WE GET TO SEE THE BABY TODAY YIPEE!!!" lol


----------



## tigger813

dumbo_buddy said:


> bed bugs!  i hope it's not!
> 
> sorry about the job thing. that's a major bummer. can you ask somebody what's up? i'm not exactly a confrontational person but for something like that i think i'd speak up. no fair!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> happy anniversary! wow 26 years! i'm at almost 5 and i want to kill DH. lol!
> 
> how do you store your leftover steel cut oats? i would like to make a big crockpot batch but wonder how to store it without it getting all....gross.
> 
> 
> 
> i love cupcakes. like, really really love them.  my college friend works at carlos bakery in hoboken. she works 5 days a week as a financial wizard and then on the weekends she is a cake decorator! the got the job right before they started filming the show. we went to visit her when thomas was a little peanut and met everyone. they were all so nice! i was surprised! they all took time to chat with "a friend of kate's!" we got to come in the back and be all cool and important. very neat. it was raining that day and the line to get in the front was all the way around the block! the main guy (his name escapes me of course) was like, "oh we should do tommy's first birthday cake" and we were like, "oh yeah, for $3000? no problem!" we did go home with about $100 worth of all the goodies that they make. amazing!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anyway, that's my little cake story
> 
> 
> 
> nice work on c25k!!
> 
> 
> 
> that's easy. what weighs me down is junk food. well, that and a whole lot of mother issue emotional baggage. lol.
> **********************************
> 
> alright friends, i have my ultrasound in an hour and better get going. if the traffic is anything like it was yesterday i'm probably already late! at least there is a garage that isn't too expensive so no ticket for me this time!!
> 
> i'll be back with an update. wish me luck! DH and DS will be there will me. DH walked in the room this morning all like, "WE GET TO SEE THE BABY TODAY YIPEE!!!" lol



Enjoy Nancy! I loved having my ultrasounds! Is it the newer ones where you really see the baby's features?

One kid off the school and the other eating breakfast. My front door will be a revolving one today: poetry cafe, walk, lake, dancing, might skip the kindergarten art show or Izzie and I will just stop there on the way home from dancing so she can show me. Glad I don't have to work. 

90s today and tomorrow! Almost 100 tomorrow!  I guess we'll have the ac cranking at work!

TTFN


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

bellebookworm9 said:


> Today was also an emotionally challenging day. Last summer I had the best job ever as an Orientation Advisor at school. For some reason that I still can't figure out (though I strongly suspect it's because I won't go out and drink with the rest of them on their nights off) I was not rehired. I was devastated. But today was the first day that it started up for this summer and I have a bunch of friends who were hired. I keep reading their stuff on Facebook about how excited they are. I think I'm going to temporarily hide a bunch of them or delete them so I don't have to be sad/hurt/jealous all summer.



That really stinks.  Life just isnt fair sometimes but I am a believer that things happen for a reason....not sure what the reason is but maybe by the end of the summer you will figure it out.



buzz5985 said:


> Tomorrow night is my 26th wedding anniversary.



Happy Anniversary Janis.  Im sure you husband will love watching the bruins game together for your anniversary.  

My dh and I went to an Eagles game for our 5th anniversary.  It was so romantic.



tigger813 said:


> . He called as his daughter Ashley was very upset about something the teacher said to my Ashleigh in music class today regarding tonight's concert. My Ashleigh ended up in tears by what the teacher said.



This is just ridiculous.  I would definitely get the prinicipal involved and make the teacher apologize.  



Worfiedoodles said:


> There's no substitution for being well-rested!



ITA  I fell asleep early last night and slept until 730 with no interruptions and boy do I feel good today!



dumbo_buddy said:


>



Ok I thought you were cool before but now you are a rockstar in my book.  I love Cake Boss!!!!  We got a cake from there for my uncles bday last year and oh my was it worth every bite.

Good luck at your appt.  I cant wait to hear all about it.

**********************************************************

Morning friends.  Today is going to be relaxing and then later tonight we are going to the minor league baseball game.  Go Iron Pigs.  I cant believe how much better I am already feeling after 48 hours on plan.  I hope I am over the hump because the past two days I have had a headache and felt like an addict off of their drugs.....well I can imagine what that feels like (for the record never did drugs)  The only bad thing is I used all my extra points already and I still have 5 more days to go.  So I will need to be really careful to choose low point foods so I dont feel too hungry.  

Have a great day!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rose&Mike

skinnieminnie123 said:


> Hi my name is Kim. I would like to join-looks like fun! I have 53 pounds to lose by Spring for our 1st cruise.


Welcome Kim! Pm your starting weight to donac and read the first page of the thread to understand more how it works.



buzz5985 said:


> Tomorrow night is my 26th wedding anniversary.  I am going to take the night off from work.  We went out to eat for DH's birthday sunday, so I am planning on salad, grilled swordfish, asparugus, baked potato on the gill also.  It's supposed to be a hot night here.  The Bruin's are on, so any more celebrating will wait for the weekend!!!!
> 
> Janis


Happy anniversary! That sounds like a great dinner!



tigger813 said:


> Good evening all,
> 
> Did ok today. I had TJs mushroom ravioli for supper and then grabbed 2 slices of cheese pizza when I went back to Ash's soccer practice.
> 
> I get home and there is a message on the answering machine from one of Ash's classmate's dad about something that happened to Ash in music class. He called as his daughter Ashley was very upset about something the teacher said to my Ashleigh in music class today regarding tonight's concert. My Ashleigh ended up in tears by what the teacher said. She was asking who was going to the concert tonight and my Ashleigh was honest and said she had 2 other places to be tonight. The teacher said that wasn't a good enough excuse. The other parent said his daughter felt so bad for my daughter that she didn't open up and say that she wouldn't be there. The other parent was writing an email to the principal complaining about the music teacher and how unprofessional she was and he wanted my take on the situation. My Ash had mentioned it but not that she ended up in tears. I have emailed the principal and asked to meet with her tomorrow while I am at the school. I am going to DEMAND an apology from her to my Ashleigh. She also had nothing to do with the concert as far as I'm concerned. Apparently very few girls showed up for the concert tonight as they all had other things going on as well as the boys. One of the other mom's said she didn't think the chorus director really cared. I'll let you know how I make out with the meeting with the principal. Brian was furious! He said he's at the point of going to the school committee to complain about the poor job the elementary school music department is doing in terms of communication.
> 
> OK, enough complaining!
> 
> I'm exhausted and have a busy day tomorrow.
> 
> TTFN


 



Worfiedoodles said:


> Just found out there is a bakery close by which makes cakes like Carlos, they've been on Cupcake Wars, etc. Their regular cupcakes are $2.50 each. They look really good though...I may have found something I could consider worthy as a once a week treat.
> 
> Okay not really a helpful post for this thread. Let me add that I get to sleep in tomorrow (until 6), so I will have a luxurious start to my day. There's no substitution for being well-rested!  Everybody have an early night and get your rest!
> 
> Maria


I hope you enjoyed sleeping in Maria. And cupcakes, yum!



mikamah said:


> Thanks for this quote, Buffy, and the opportunity to think about this.  I feel that slowly, I am creating the person I want to be.  I want to be active and healthy, and am more active, and feel more fit than I've felt in years.  I want to lose more weight, and I feel like that is coming, and I am working on not eating through the stress, or emotions.   I'd say I'm a work in progress.
> 
> Sorry I don't have more time for replies tonight.  Keep up the good work!!  We can do this, one day at a time.


I feel like I am slowly creating the person I want to be, too. You can do it, Kathy!



bellebookworm9 said:


> Anyway, just wanted to post back. I did Day 2, Week 1 of C25K, the whole 25 minutes and I do feel a lot better. I painted my toenails afterwards, and am now sitting here icing my shin after performing the facebook friend cleanse, which also made me feel much better.
> 
> I also am washing my bedding in hooootttt water to kill any "bugs" that may be there. I scoured my mattress and vacuumed it and see no evidence of bed bugs, so hopefully (?) I was just bitten by one of the other bugs that are currently invading our home (it's the yearly invasion of ants and spiders and moths; flys come later and then ladybugs appear in late summer).


Great job on the exercise! Could it have been mosquitoes?




dumbo_buddy said:


> alright friends, i have my ultrasound in an hour and better get going. if the traffic is anything like it was yesterday i'm probably already late! at least there is a garage that isn't too expensive so no ticket for me this time!!
> 
> i'll be back with an update. wish me luck! DH and DS will be there will me. DH walked in the room this morning all like, "WE GET TO SEE THE BABY TODAY YIPEE!!!" lol


Have a great appointment, Nancy!

********
I went for a run last night. It was 94, but I actually think the heat helped loosen up my itband and it went pretty well. Sore knee, but not too bad.

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## Rose&Mike

*QOTD Wednesday, June 8
For everyone who has done this challenge before, we ususally do this question at least once, but I'm throwing it out there cause hopefully it will give the new folks some ideas. 

What are your emergency healthy snack ideas for when you are out and don't have time to get a healthy meal, or for when you are home and you just can't make it until dinner without eating something? *

This was in my inbox and I thought some folks might find it helpful:
*How to stop a binge*
http://www.dailyspark.com/blog.asp?post=tips_how_to_stop_a_binge


----------



## Rose&Mike

*Maria--It's your Birthday!!!!!! I almost missed it!

Happy, Happy, Happy Birthday!!!!* 

I hope you have an absolutely fabulous day!!!!


----------



## lisah0711

Rose&Mike said:


> *Maria--It's your Birthday!!!!!! I almost missed it!
> 
> Happy, Happy, Happy Birthday!!!!*
> 
> I hope you have an absolutely fabulous day!!!!



*Hear! Hear! I second that!*

 dear Maria!


----------



## pjlla

I'm back at work today with a bit of time between each class, so I think I'll be able to get caught up fully today!! I'll be replying in bits and bites like I did yesterday.  It works better for me here.



BernardandMissBianca said:


> *Inspirational Quote 6/7/11*
> 
> *Life isn't about finding yourself, It's about creating yourself*
> 
> Are you creating the person you want to be?



I hope so.... but I think my DH wishes I was creating the WIFE he wants me to be!   I don't know if it is him or me or both or just us being busy, but we have been crabbing at each other endlessly for days now.  It is SO stressful.  But it will pass eventually, I'm sure.



BernardandMissBianca said:


> Busy day today so I won't be around much.
> 
> Don't forget your organization challenges today!! If DH ever gets out of bed, I'll make it. LOL
> 
> But it sure was nice getting up to a clean sink this morning, which reminds me I need to start the dishwasher. I didn't want to start it while the game was on last night.
> I will be posting the next challenge early because it's going to take some prep work ahead of time.



I've kept up well with the dishes.  Emptied the d/w at 7am this morning, did two loads of laundry and got them both on the clothesline before I left at 7:30am too!  

But like you said, I couldn't make the bed as it was still occupied!   I'll make it tonight..... I can't stand going to bed in an unmade bed!



sahbushka said:


> I really like cooked brocoli and I really enjoy asparagus but I never buy it because I don't know how to cook it.  Maybe I will try that next time I go to the store.
> 
> I am planning on a walk with coworkers at lunch and then my WW meeting tonight.  I looked at the scale this morning (I am a daily weigher) and I hate when it goes in the opposite direction my actions indicate.  I worked out well and ate well yesterday and my number went up!  Why does it do that.  So frustrating.  So now it looks like I have only lost about a lb and a half since my last ww weigh in and at this stage (having just started back on program) that is unusual.  Usually I have some really good numbers the first few weeks.  Maybe it's the stress.  I don't know.  Still, frustrating.  GRRRR.
> 
> SarahMay



Is there a reason that you need to weigh yourself every day? If it is too frustrating, maybe you should think about letting your weekly weigh-in at WW be it for the week.  

I second (or third) the folks who suggested you roast your asparagus.  Steamed is okay too, but grilled or roasted are preferrable in my mind.  



RemembertheMagic98 said:


> I just made a fun dish Sunday night: In a pan: diced red onion, chopped red bell pepper, fresh spinach, a can of spicy diced tomatoes, and a can of chick peas.  Ok, the chick peas are not a veggie, but the entire dish was really yummy!
> 
> That sounds delicious!  I love chick peas.  I think I'll try this recipe this week after I hit the grocery store!
> 
> *******************
> I am sooo looking forward to my 3 day weekend....granted it is only Tuesday!  Great eating day yesterday and exercise day!  I'm doing well with my g-f menu too!  Hard boiled egg and brown rice cereal with skim milk, lara bar, salad with carrots and chick peas and oil and vin dressing, lara bar before my walk.  Dinner was great too (see below!)
> 
> Since my work out friend bailed AGAIN  I asked my mom and dad to go with me for a walk.  Mom and I have done over 3 miles before but this was a first for dad!  It was hot and just a slight breeze so dad made it to 2 miles and mom and I completed 3.35 miles. When we got home dad had made turkey burgers with shallots and Mrs. Dash (no bun), brown rice, and was beginning our salads.  My parents usually eat pretty healthy since my dad was diagnosed with diabetes and prostrate cancer (it's actually pre-cancer so no radiation is needed). They are so supportive of my g-f diet and have really begun to read all the labels in the house so they know what I can eat.  With their support, I know I will be able to have an enjoyable week at the beach with the family
> 
> Glad they are supportive and eating healthy for themselves too!
> 
> I'm bored out of my skull today at work!! Last day of exams today and the official last day for the underclassmen tomorrow.  Beach on Thursday with the Student COuncil  and Friday off!  I just need to get through today and tomorrow!! I'm taking today off ffrom walking since we have out end of the year dinner tonight....as long as I can figure out what I can eat!
> 
> Make great choices today and get those water points in!! I'm off to the water cooler!






Connie96 said:


> I love learning new things about the space program. My Grampa was an engineer at Johnson Space Center back in the 60s and I have some of his papers and other documents about the Gemini and Apollo missions. He passed away about 15 years ago when I was 22. When I was a child, Grampa was... "inaccessible". Or, at least, he seemed to be. As a young adult, I wish I had thought to talk more with him, but I guess I was a bit consumed with finishing college, starting my career and planning my wedding all at the same time. Although I do know some of the technology that he developed, I like to watch Apollo 13 and the HBO "From the Earth to the Moon" series and imagine how he may have been involved in each event that is portrayed.
> 
> 
> That is SO COOL!  My DGrandfather loved everything about the space program from the beginning.  He actually made it to FL to see several of the Gemini and Apollo missions take off.  He had some cool souvenirs from those around the house for years.... I wonder what happened to them??  My Grandfather was a self-taught man.  I think he could have been a brilliant engineer or something like that if he was allowed to get an education.  He lived with his Uncle during his teen years and was forced to quit school at about 8th grade to get a job.  He always regretted that he wasn't better educated.
> 
> I wonder if you could google some information about your grandfather's career with the space program??
> 
> This time of year, I really enjoy squash and zucchini from the farmer's market. I found this recipe for Summer Squash & White Bean Saute last summer and I still really enjoy it.



That sonds good too!  I love beans!



Disneywedding2010 said:


> *PJILLA* -- You always know the right thing to say to put a smile on my face. Thank you.
> 
> Awww.... you're welcome!
> 
> QOTD Tuesd*ay, June 7
> What is your favorite vegetable/vegetable dish? *
> 
> Fave veggie: green beans
> Fave veggie dish: green bean casserole: green beans, cream of mushroom soup, hamburger, and layer of mashed potatoes over the top, YUMMM.. making it for dinner later this week.
> 
> --------------------------------------------------
> 
> Well today is starting off well! I got up at a decent hour (I'm a night owl so I hardly ever see the morning hours unless I have a reason to be up early).
> 
> I got up, got dressed, made my bed banana, and booted up the computer. While computer was booting gave Alan a call to see how things were going at the shop. I ate some breakfast (wheat bagel with tbsp of cream cheese) and now am working on my protein shake. I took out the hamburger for hamburger helper and now I'm lounging til I have to leave for my training session at 2pm.
> 
> After my session I'm coming home, eating a late lunch, folding more laundry, calling the vet, and then vacuuming.
> 
> I don't remember if I had shared this on the thread or not (my memory isn't as good as it used to be) but I scheduled a trip to Disney in January during marathon weekend. I am hoping to walk/run the 5K. Well Alan can't make the trip & best friend can't get the time off from work so I'm taking my very first *SOLO* trip to Disney!
> 
> When I had mentioned to Alan that I had already bought my plane ticket and got my room booked through DVC he was shocked . I honestly think he thought I was kidding when I said I was going by myself. His first question, "Honey, how are you going to get around the park without me? You won't use an electric wheelchair." Well, just cause I'm at Disney World doesn't mean I have to go to the parks. I can kick back and relax at the resort.  I told him, "Watch out, I could thoroughly enjoy this and just start going to Disney alone, without you." . Watch, the closer it gets to January the more he will whine that "Oh but I wanna go with you".



I've always wanted to go to WDW solo, but Buffy claims it isn't all it is cracked up to be.  She did some solo touring in April when she was there with her DH.... you might want to ask her for some suggestions.



JacksLilWench said:


> Favorite veggie, hmm...I love all kinds of veggies, and I'm actually growing some right now!  I've never had a garden before and this is my first year being successful (with just about anything, really, lol)  I have some squash, tomatoes, peppers, and cucumbers growing right now.  Nothing is really big enough to "harvest" yet, but they're getting there!  My favorite way to prepare veggies is on grill skewers, I love it!
> 
> 
> 
> For the first time ever, I really think I am.  I've been taking this seriously for a while now, and I'm really proud of myself for doing this for me, not for a boyfriend, not for a swimsuit hanging on my closet door, but for *me.*  I'm finding out a lot about myself as I create myself and I like what I'm discovering
> 
> And ultimately YOU are the person you SHOULD be doing it for!  I'm so pleased to hear that you LIKE the person you are creating!
> ***********
> Good Afternoon!
> 
> I've tried to be good this week, and I think I've been pretty good so far.  I've been drinking so much water I feel like Ariel  and I've been trying to work out as much as I can.  I didn't really work out yesterday, so I'm disappointed about that.  I will definitely be walking AND doing a Pilates workout today, I cannot excuse myself from it.  I do always feel better afterward, so that will motivate me to get that post-workout "high", haha.  I am nervous about dinner tonight though.  Like bellebookworm and trinaweena (I think that's their DisNames, I can't remember their real names, sorry!!) I live with people who don't share the same ideals I do about being healthy, and it's not helpful at all.  Tonight is Mexican food, so that means sour cream, flour tortillas, and unhealthy choices.  It's so frustrating to have to live with what I have, wishing I had more control over the situation.  But at the same time, it's teaching me self-control in a way: I _know_ I have a big tendency to overeat, especially Mexican food, but I am going to have to learn how to control myself and limit it to one taco or small burrito and have more veggies and less fattening condiments.
> 
> Wish me luck!



I know it has already been mentioned, but I think it bears repeating.  Many, many high calorie meals, including taco night, can be turned into lower calorie salads!  A regular taco shell is onlyl 1 Point on WW.  I heap my plate with spinach and lettuce and tomato (and whatever veggies are handy).... add a few TB of the taco meat (only if I made it myself so I can be assured it is low fat), about a 1/4 of fat free refried beans, a crushed taco shell, and maybe a few TB of lowfat shredded cheddar (if I have the calories to spare).  I top it with my own concotion I use specifically for taco salads.... 1 TB. of Bolthouse Farms creamy yogurt blue cheese dressing mixed with 3 TB of mild salsa.  It adds just enough creaminess that I don't miss the sour cream.  If it is available and I have the calories to spare, I might also add a half of a 100 calorie pack of Wholly Guacamole... that stuff is SUPER yummy.

THe other night I made a chicken dish with onions, peppers, and a can of diced tomatoes. It was delicious... but I also roasted some eggplant and when I served myself I put the eggplant on the plate and dumped my portion of the main dish on top of it.  It added lots of volume for very few calories.  

I rarely eat "real" pasta any more.  When it is spaghetti night for the family, I steam cauliflower for myself and the pasta sauce goes on top of the cauliflower.  It is really delicious.  I usually DO NOT serve meatballs as I hate to make them and the store bought ones are crazy caloric.  But I will make organic chicken sausage occasionally or soy sausage.  I used to use Gardenburger meatballs, but I haven't been able to find them for ages. 

Sorry.... we were talking about salad and I got rambling!  I guess I'm just throwing out suggestions of how to change up a "normal" meal to make it lighter. HTH.



RemembertheMagic98 said:


> The brand is Erewhon and I usually get them at Stop and SHop.  I also just found that Kelloggs is making Gluten Free Rice Krispies!!  I have yet to see them stores but I will be ordering them from amazon.com - 4 12oz boxes for 15.90 plus 10% off with the coupon code   The Erewhon ones come in cocoa as well!



Thanks.  I'll check for them tonight.  I don't believe I've ever seen that brand at Shaw's, but I could check Hannaford and Stop and Shop too.  



trinaweena said:


> Im so behind with replies but i dont want to play catch up at the moment so i'll  just get to replies later.  I've been pretty good so far today.  Did Day 3 of Week 1 for C25K and can i just say i'm REALLY LOVING running. I know couch 2 5k only says to do it every other day but i want to run EVERY DAY if i can find the time! One thing that has really helped me was to make a playlist of motivational upbeat songs that help me get through my run! Id love to share my playlist with you guys if anyones interested! I also did Day 8 of 30 day shred as soon as i got back from my run just to get it out of the way and i was already in my work our clothes!
> 
> As a reward for my hardwork I let myself step on the scale even though i only want to weigh in once a week but i really wanted to know if this hard work was getting me anywhere...
> 
> I'm pleased to report that I have lost 3lbs since friday!!!!!!
> 
> it might not seem like much but thats the first time ive seen my weight go down in months!
> 
> Food wise ive been pretty good so far.  My mom got me some healthy choice soups (tomato basil and country vegetable) that are 100 calories each and they are tasty and great for lunch! I also had my special K for breakfast and im going to be asking my mom to get me some special k protein bars and protein shakes to replace some meals this week.
> 
> Later might be difficult, my boyfriend and I are celebrating our 3 year anniversary and we are going to olive garden for dinner and then a movie.  I really want to get something tasty but good for me i know its going to be rough! But i will try to keep the portions small.  I also sent the boyfriend on a hunt for some "low calorie candy" for me to snack on, lets see what he comes back with!
> 
> *QOTD* I like a lot of veggies. Green beans would be my fav, but i would also do anything for cauliflower. Turnips, squash, broccoli, asparagus, (does mushrooms count cause i would put mushrooms in anything, and SPINACH!! i try to have at least 3 servings of spinach a day thats how much i like it.  My favorite dish?  I like many others love green bean caserol, but its not very healthy is it?  I also make pizza with tomatoes, spinach, garlic, mushrooms, and feta cheese that i love!
> 
> Question for all you folks, what are some healthy snacks that you favor?  My mom asked me for my grocery list.  I usually stick to grapes, carrots, and tlc crakers with hummus, would love to get some new ideas!
> 
> And for those who asked the program i use to count calories on my phone is myfitnesspal. Its wonderful!
> Trina



Olive Garden is a VERY hard restaurant to stay OP at.  First I have to tell myself that I will NOT eat a single breadstick (although they don't tempt me very much).  Then I have to remember to order a separate bowl of salad without dressing for myself.  Then I mix a bit of my plain salad with a bit of the dressed salad that the others have... still tasty, but much less dressing overall for me.  They will bring dressing on the side for you too, if you ask.

Just remember when checking the calories online for OG and many other restaurants.... their dishes usually contain 2-3 servings!!!  So plan accordingly!



dumbo_buddy said:


> AWESOME!! you will have a great time! and i think doing the 5k is the PERFECT reason to go on a solo trip! my first solo trip was this past february for the princess half. let me tell you, it was awesome! sure, it was only friday-sunday but i really enjoyed myself. plus, there are so many people who are there for the same reason you are that you'll have plenty to chit chat about! i'm sure there will be a DIS meet-up at some point too! good luck to you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i didn't think you could find out til like 18 weeks or so but the ultrasound tech told me a couple weeks ago that 15 weeks is the earliest. i'm 15 1/2 weeks preggo now so hopefully we'll be able to tell.
> 
> before i was pregnant with my first i thought that i would never find out gender. and we even told people we weren't finding out! then of course at the big ultrasound when they asked if we wanted to know gender i spit out YES!!! before i even had a chance to realize what i said. haha. i'm finding out again because i'm a control freak and like to know everything!
> 
> ****
> 
> left my house at 7:15 this morning to make it downtown for my 8am appt. i had planned on stopping in a deli and getting a roll or something for thomas before the appt. well of course there was some crazy accident on the george washington bridge and the traffic was backed up all the way into the bronx! gah! took me an hour and 15 min to get there. so, i was 30 min late but thought i got a legit spot on the street so i felt ok. we waited forever and once i saw the doctor he was maybe in there for 3 minutes. "how are you feeling?" "fine" "is your stomach better after that bad c.diff?" "yeah, totally fine." "any questions?" "nope, not really. i'm a little crampy but i think that's normal." "oh yes, totally normal. let's listen to the heartbeat." _thumpity thumpity thumpity_ "sounds great! now i'll have the nurse come in to take blood for the blah blah blah test. see you in a few weeks"
> 
> since i had my FREE spot on the street i thought it'd be fun to get a second breakfast with thomas. egg whites, mushroom, avocado and cheddar omelet with two pieces of wheat toast and a bite of potatoes. delish!
> 
> head back to the car.... TICKET!!! WHAT THE???? looked around for a sign and don't you know some stupid street cleaning sign is there hiding behind a tree. $45. um, yeah, i'm not telling DH. thank you personal credit card! i'm annoyed though because i really looked around and the doorman in the building right there could have opened his stupid mouth and told me!
> 
> so, it's 2pm now and thomas is up from his lame excuse for a nap. i'm exhausted...and hot. i should do something with him...but i'm feeling so lazy.
> 
> tomorrow i have to haul my butt back downtown to the hospital for the ultrasound. probably find out the sex! i think they are having me in for one at 15 weeks since we had some issues while i was pregnant with thomas.
> 
> i'm making enchilada casserole tonight from a recipe i found on spark people. really don't want to turn on the oven but i have all the ingredients for it and it only needs to be on for about 35 min. better do it today before it's 95 here tomorrow!
> 
> QOTD: i think my favorite vegetable is fresh green beans. or maybe mushrooms? or spinach? dunno! i really enjoy veggies! favorite veggie dishes are ones that aren't good for you. i love eggplant parm. or stuffed mushrooms!
> 
> you know, i really love salads but really only if someone else makes them. weird, right? there was a lunch place by my office that had a salad bar. you'd tell the guy all the stuff you wanted in it and then he'd toss it all up with the dressing. mmmm...i could go for one of those right now. used to have one almost every day when i was pg with thomas. but at almost $10 a pop those days are over!



I agree about salads made by others!  Why is it so much more appealing?  I swear I could have the exact same ingredients at home and it wouldn't taste the same!

Umm.... speaking of tickets, did I happen to mention the speeding ticket I got at Disney last month???    Talk about killing the "magic".




tinkerbellang said:


> I hate bad days when you want to emotionally eat!  I've had one of those days - already over 1000 calories.  Car broke down AGAIN - had to wait for DH to come fix it.  He loves the car - I hate it - only because I'm always the one driving when it breaks down!  So, I was really wanting to break down and have a chocolate caramel shake because I was so hot sitting in a black car, that the drivers window only rolls down 3 inches because DH hasn't fixed that yet either!  So I yelled at him!
> 
> I didn't have the shake but I ate 2 protein bars - so that was an extra 400 calories.  Then yes - I'm still feeling bad for breaking down and eating just because I was upset and not because I needed the food!
> 
> Sorry for the rant!  Thanks for listening!
> 
> Favorite veggie - that's a toss up - hubby would say it's broccoli since I fix it all of the time.  I think my favorite is asparagus - grilled or steamed with sea salt and coarse ground pepper.  YUM!  I also love mushrooms and this time of year home-grown tomatoes.
> 
> On the bright side I've already finished my 66 oz. of water for the day!
> 
> Angie



Honestly... it doesn't sounds like you blew it too much.  And the most important part is that you are AWARE of WHY you ate it.... and next time you might think about it further and only eat ONE protein bar.... or none!  We need to take more time getting into our own heads when we are eating for emotional reasons.

When I was peeved at DH last night I SO could have eaten a big ice cream or chocolate bar or something crazy like that (thank GOD I was in the car with no food available!).  But I KNEW that I wasn't really hungry and I knew that the food wouldn't resolve the problem and that I would only regret it in the long run.  But it has taken a LONG TIME to learn how to handle these feelings.  I settled for an iced coffee and let it go at that.  



Zhoen said:


> Try a taco salad.  Take a cruchy taco shell and break it in pieces, make sure you can see them on the sides of the plate (it's a psych thing!), then load up with tons of lettuce and tomatoes and green onions, etc.  Add about 3 oz of taco meat, sprinkled all over the salad so the salad picks up the flavor, one scoop of fat-free sour cream, to make it look pretty, a scoop of fat-free refried beans, and a scoop of guacamole.  Instead of salad dressing, try fresh salsa (chopped tomatoes, chopped onions, cilantro, garlic, lime juice, salt to taste)  Give it all a stir and it's pretty good, and you can use the shell to scoop up the beans and guacamole.  The beans add so much depth!  (And yes you can add shredded cheese if you can "afford" it... I just don't so I can have more yummy beans)



Glad to hear another taco salad lover!



bellebookworm9 said:


> I love cucumbers. Salad is pretty good too. I will also eat green beans, carrots, and celery.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I do live with Mom at least for the summer. When my job starts up in July I plan to buy my own groceries but my job at school ended in May and so I don't have any grocery money right now. I did convince her to buy some healthier groceries the other day, so that's good. I'm making a grocery list tomorrow to make some meals.
> 
> It definitely makes it tough when you have to rely on getting your groceries from another person.  Could you give her a short list of just a few vital things that you reallly need.... like fresh veggies and fruit?  Can you find  ways to work around the meals that are prepared for you.... like eliminating the white pasta or white potatoes or white bread?
> 
> I'm definitely going to do that from now on. I don't get out much so I don't really think about bringing food with me. I also think I'm going to stop going out to eat with them every Sunday because I just end up with a headache anyway.  It was just especially frustrating because Mom knows what that feels like and made it seem like it was my fault for "being on a different eating schedule than the rest of them".  I have not checked out that thread but I will head over there later! Thanks for the advice!
> 
> Glad to be of some help.
> 
> ******************************************
> Today has been very difficult. Last night I barely slept. A few days ago I woke up with seven bug bites on my arm that have been super itchy. So last night Mom does some Google searching and determines that they are possibly bed bug bites.  So of course all night I kept imagining things crawling on me. Then there was a thunderstorm early this morning and the dog was in my room freaking out.
> 
> Today was also an emotionally challenging day. Last summer I had the best job ever as an Orientation Advisor at school. For some reason that I still can't figure out (though I strongly suspect it's because I won't go out and drink with the rest of them on their nights off) I was not rehired. I was devastated. But today was the first day that it started up for this summer and I have a bunch of friends who were hired. I keep reading their stuff on Facebook about how excited they are. I think I'm going to temporarily hide a bunch of them or delete them so I don't have to be sad/hurt/jealous all summer.
> 
> I did go out and do some yardwork (raking up last night's grass ) and I'm going to do some C25K on the treadmill shortly. I'm working on the water. I also did the dishes today. I did eat some healthy stuff: a ham and swiss sandwich with mustard, some watermelon, half a steak for dinner and a salad. But I ate other stuff too, mostly it was just that my portions were much too much. But I know the exercising will make me feel better, so off I go!




So sorry about the job situation.  I agree... try to find a way not to torture yourself about it over the summer and avoid the chit-chat on FB.  

Yardwork is GREAT exercise!  

*********

Nearly caught up!..............P


----------



## pjlla

tigger813 said:


> Good evening all,
> 
> Did ok today. I had TJs mushroom ravioli for supper and then grabbed 2 slices of cheese pizza when I went back to Ash's soccer practice.
> 
> I get home and there is a message on the answering machine from one of Ash's classmate's dad about something that happened to Ash in music class. He called as his daughter Ashley was very upset about something the teacher said to my Ashleigh in music class today regarding tonight's concert. My Ashleigh ended up in tears by what the teacher said. She was asking who was going to the concert tonight and my Ashleigh was honest and said she had 2 other places to be tonight. The teacher said that wasn't a good enough excuse. The other parent said his daughter felt so bad for my daughter that she didn't open up and say that she wouldn't be there. The other parent was writing an email to the principal complaining about the music teacher and how unprofessional she was and he wanted my take on the situation. My Ash had mentioned it but not that she ended up in tears. I have emailed the principal and asked to meet with her tomorrow while I am at the school. I am going to DEMAND an apology from her to my Ashleigh. She also had nothing to do with the concert as far as I'm concerned. Apparently very few girls showed up for the concert tonight as they all had other things going on as well as the boys. One of the other mom's said she didn't think the chorus director really cared. I'll let you know how I make out with the meeting with the principal. Brian was furious! He said he's at the point of going to the school committee to complain about the poor job the elementary school music department is doing in terms of communication.
> 
> OK, enough complaining!
> 
> I'm exhausted and have a busy day tomorrow.
> 
> TTFN



Let us know how it goes.  I often THINK about confronting situations like that, but I chicken out.  Good for you!



Worfiedoodles said:


> That's a tough one, I like most vegetables. I guess if I had to pick my favorite vegetable dish I would say gazpacho.
> 
> Just found out there is a bakery close by which makes cakes like Carlos, they've been on Cupcake Wars, etc. Their regular cupcakes are $2.50 each. They look really good though...I may have found something I could consider worthy as a once a week treat.
> 
> Okay not really a helpful post for this thread. Let me add that I get to sleep in tomorrow (until 6), so I will have a luxurious start to my day. There's no substitution for being well-rested!  Everybody have an early night and get your rest!
> 
> Maria



I agree.... there is NO SUBSTITUTE for healthy restorative sleep!



bellebookworm9 said:


> This makes me sad to hear.  My elementary school chorus teacher was ridiculous and probably would have been the same way. When they're that young, I don't think it matters so much if they show up (well, I mean it does, otherwise everything sounds off, but it's not life or death, KWIM?). When I got a little older and band/chorus became an actual class, then it was unacceptable to miss a concert unless someone was literally dying, because the concerts are the "tests" so to speak. I hope your daughter gets the apology she deserves.
> 
> Anyway, just wanted to post back. I did Day 2, Week 1 of C25K, the whole 25 minutes and I do feel a lot better. I painted my toenails afterwards, and am now sitting here icing my shin after performing the facebook friend cleanse, which also made me feel much better.
> 
> I also am washing my bedding in hooootttt water to kill any "bugs" that may be there. I scoured my mattress and vacuumed it and see no evidence of bed bugs, so hopefully (?) I was just bitten by one of the other bugs that are currently invading our home (it's the yearly invasion of ants and spiders and moths; flys come later and then ladybugs appear in late summer).



It is mosquito season.... they can come in through any little crack or hole in the screen and bite while you are sleeping.  So don't be too freaked out yet.  But I would definitely google images of bedbugs so you know what to look for.  

I woke up with 3 bites on my knee yesterday and honestly never gave it a second thought.  



BernardandMissBianca said:


> *Inspirational Quote 6/8/11*
> 
> *If you want to fly, you've got to give up the stuff that weighs you down*



I think it is still those extra 5 pounds from Disney weighing me down right now!  Mickey bars are pure EVIL!!! 



sahbushka said:


> I did well today...ate in points, went for a walk with my coworker.  Tomorrow I have to take my mom to the airport really early in the morning so I am going to swing by the gym after, work out for 45 minutes, go home and shower and get ready for work, go to work, go to the gym after work with my friend, and then back home to sleep.  Hopefully it will all go according to plan, but right now I need to go get some shut eye!
> 
> Have a great day all!
> 
> SarahMay



Great plan!



donac said:


> Good Wednesday morning.
> 
> I had a long day yesterday.  I had a 3:30 meeting with the math team advisors to pick out the questions for next season.  Only 5 other teachers showed up.  The same 6 who do all the work.  We are getting fed up.  I didn't leave the school until 5 and it was 5:30 by the time I walked in the door.  We had a pretty simple dinner and then I had to make cookies for the school luau today and scan 15 pages into my computer and then email them to my school email.  I finished about 9 and then got to bed about 10.
> 
> Don't have a lot of time for replies.
> 
> QOTD  I love roasted veggies.  I love to take them, add some lite string cheese and make a wrap for lunch.
> 
> skinnieminnie123  welcome.  I have the same goal but for ds2's college graduation and my nephew's wedding within two weeks of each other next May.  Just pm me your starting weight today.
> 
> buzz5985   Congrats on 26 years.  That is quite an accomplishment.
> 
> Have to go.
> 
> Have a happy and healthy day.



I'm sure that you have found over the years, that any kind of organization you work with (church, theater, kids sports, etc) that there is always a core 10% of the folks that do 90% of the work!  And it is very hard not to get resentful over time.  It would REALLY peeve me if it were a work situation though!!   



dumbo_buddy said:


> i love cupcakes. like, really really love them.  my college friend works at carlos bakery in hoboken. she works 5 days a week as a financial wizard and then on the weekends she is a cake decorator! the got the job right before they started filming the show. we went to visit her when thomas was a little peanut and met everyone. they were all so nice! i was surprised! they all took time to chat with "a friend of kate's!" we got to come in the back and be all cool and important. very neat. it was raining that day and the line to get in the front was all the way around the block! the main guy (his name escapes me of course) was like, "oh we should do tommy's first birthday cake" and we were like, "oh yeah, for $3000? no problem!" we did go home with about $100 worth of all the goodies that they make. amazing!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anyway, that's my little cake story
> 
> 
> That is SO COOL!!
> 
> DD is a big Ace of Cakes fan, so for Mother/Daughter weekend a few years ago we went to Baltimore to stalk Charm City Cakes and Michael Phelps (her A#1 celebrity crush).  We had great luck meeting almost all of the folks at the bakery (except Duff ), but never found Micheal Phelps.  (Although she has since met him.... but that is another story.)  I'll have to be sure to show her your picture!
> 
> alright friends, i have my ultrasound in an hour and better get going. if the traffic is anything like it was yesterday i'm probably already late! at least there is a garage that isn't too expensive so no ticket for me this time!!
> 
> i'll be back with an update. wish me luck! DH and DS will be there will me. DH walked in the room this morning all like, "WE GET TO SEE THE BABY TODAY YIPEE!!!" lol



good luck with the u/s..... can't wait to hear what you find out!



Rose&Mike said:


> I went for a run last night. It was 94, but I actually think the heat helped loosen up my itband and it went pretty well. Sore knee, but not too bad.
> 
> Have a great day everyone!



Another good run?  Glad to hear it!



************
I'm caught up!!!!!  I did it!  Woohoo!!..................P


----------



## sahbushka

Rose&Mike said:


> *QOTD Wednesday, June 8
> For everyone who has done this challenge before, we ususally do this question at least once, but I'm throwing it out there cause hopefully it will give the new folks some ideas.
> 
> What are your emergency healthy snack ideas for when you are out and don't have time to get a healthy meal, or for when you are home and you just can't make it until dinner without eating something? *
> 
> This was in my inbox and I thought some folks might find it helpful:
> *How to stop a binge*
> http://www.dailyspark.com/blog.asp?post=tips_how_to_stop_a_binge



I try to chew gum if I am really munchy...it seems to help keep me from putting other things in my mouth...but I am very interested in what others will say as I don't have any non perishable ideas and would love to be able to keep something in my car.



pjlla said:


> Is there a reason that you need to weigh yourself every day? If it is too frustrating, maybe you should think about letting your weekly weigh-in at WW be it for the week.
> 
> I second (or third) the folks who suggested you roast your asparagus.  Steamed is okay too, but grilled or roasted are preferrable in my mind.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *********
> 
> Nearly caught up!..............P



I find that weighing daily helps keep me accountable.  If I don't weigh daily I am more likely to take an extra bite of this or serving of that.  Knowing I am getting on the scale in the morning usually helps curb that.

I was up again this morning which really doesn't make sense as I was completely on plan yesterday too.  I am going to try to redistribute my points through out the day.  Most of my points I reserve for dinner as that is usually the meal with the family but I am going to try to pull some from the evening and spread them through my day and see if that helps at all.

Bed is made, 40 minutes of exercise is done, 1 bottle of water down and still haven't had a soda this week, so overall I have been a very good girl.

I hope everyone has a great on plan day!

SarahMay


----------



## sahbushka

dumbo_buddy said:


> bed bugs!  i hope it's not!
> 
> sorry about the job thing. that's a major bummer. can you ask somebody what's up? i'm not exactly a confrontational person but for something like that i think i'd speak up. no fair!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> happy anniversary! wow 26 years! i'm at almost 5 and i want to kill DH. lol!
> 
> how do you store your leftover steel cut oats? i would like to make a big crockpot batch but wonder how to store it without it getting all....gross.
> 
> 
> 
> i love cupcakes. like, really really love them.  my college friend works at carlos bakery in hoboken. she works 5 days a week as a financial wizard and then on the weekends she is a cake decorator! the got the job right before they started filming the show. we went to visit her when thomas was a little peanut and met everyone. they were all so nice! i was surprised! they all took time to chat with "a friend of kate's!" we got to come in the back and be all cool and important. very neat. it was raining that day and the line to get in the front was all the way around the block! the main guy (his name escapes me of course) was like, "oh we should do tommy's first birthday cake" and we were like, "oh yeah, for $3000? no problem!" we did go home with about $100 worth of all the goodies that they make. amazing!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anyway, that's my little cake story
> 
> 
> 
> nice work on c25k!!
> 
> 
> 
> that's easy. what weighs me down is junk food. well, that and a whole lot of mother issue emotional baggage. lol.
> **********************************
> 
> alright friends, i have my ultrasound in an hour and better get going. if the traffic is anything like it was yesterday i'm probably already late! at least there is a garage that isn't too expensive so no ticket for me this time!!
> 
> i'll be back with an update. wish me luck! DH and DS will be there will me. DH walked in the room this morning all like, "WE GET TO SEE THE BABY TODAY YIPEE!!!" lol



Awesome cake story!  I would love to go to that bakery some time!

Oh, and Happy Birthday Maria!


----------



## Connie96

trinaweena said:


> I didnt know you could look people up!



My Fitness Pal has "friends" and a "newsfeed" just like facebook. You can control whether your food/exercise diary is visible to everyone, friends only or no one at all. You can also blog if you want to.


----------



## tinkerbellang

I will not eat emotionally today!  

True - you guys - I really didn't do too bad - but wish I had eaten more healthy options than protein bars yesterday.  Today is a new day with a clean slate!  Ended up with grilled salmon and a salad for supper - so I ended up at 1500 calories!  

On my way to an interview for a new job - will check back in later! 

Angie


----------



## Connie96

Rose&Mike said:


> *QOTD Wednesday, June 8
> For everyone who has done this challenge before, we ususally do this question at least once, but I'm throwing it out there cause hopefully it will give the new folks some ideas.
> 
> What are your emergency healthy snack ideas for when you are out and don't have time to get a healthy meal, or for when you are home and you just can't make it until dinner without eating something? *



In my desk right now, I have 100-calorie packs of almonds, single serve packs of Justin's nut butters, "Charlie's Lunch Kit" tuna stuff and a couple cans of Muir Glen chicken noodle soup. If I'm starving when I get home, a piece of fruit will usually get me thru to dinner and if I need a snack before bedtime I like to grab a few almonds or a glass of milk.


And...
 to *Maria!!*


----------



## tigger813

Back from school...talked to the principal who agreed the music teacher was WAY out of line yesterday. The other parent emailed both the principal and the music teacher. The music teacher is at the other school today so will be spoken to about what she said later this week. I also filled the principal in on what was happening at home with my mom as it gets closer to the end of the year Ash may have some issues. I'm glad I spoke up and showed my displeasure and stood up for my girl. I also thanked the other student for speaking up as well. She is a sweet girl!

Redwalker and her friend are on their way up. We're going to make it a quick walk to the lake and then I will come home and make lunch and then finish getting things together to walk down with the girls. We can only stay for 2 hours but it's so hot that may be more than enough.

I need to change out of my Bruins t-shirt for now as black is not a good color in the sun and I also need to put on shorts.

BBL

TTFN


----------



## pjlla

I'm WAAAAY behind on the QOTD so I'll try to catch up on that now!

*QOTD Thursday, June 2 --How do you feel about stepping on the scale for the first weigh in tomorrow?*

Well.... the number could have been a bit better.... I'm still struggling to remove my WDW weight.  But overall I'm okay with it.  But don't forget, I've been on this journey a long time now.


*QOTD Friday, June 3rd --Introduce yourself! Why are you here?*

Like I've said before.... all of my friends are here, so where else would I be??  I'll try to find an old intro post and cut and paste it here.  I'm too lazy to type it all again! 

*QOTD Saturday, June 4 --What are your goals for the challenge? A lot of things I have read say that in order to be successful it works best to break a larger goal into smaller goals. Do you have intermediate goals? Do you have any rewards for along the way.* 

My main goal would be to lose the remainder of the 5 pounds I gained at Disney and get back to 129.  Obviously, my ultimate goal is to FINALLY hit 128.... but I'm starting to get the feeling that staying there will be a bigger challenge than I originally thought.  

As far as rewards go.... I've never had any sort of reward system for myself.  But as I am within spitting distance of my goal weight, I don't hesitate to "invest" in a decent piece of clothing, rather than letting it all be cheapo stuff.

*QOTD Sunday, June 5 --So, I think everyone has some great goals. But as I have learned the hard way, things don't always go exactly as planned. The hardest thing about healthy living in my opinion, is just staying on the wagon. Do you have a plan in place to deal with weeks when you may not loose or days when you just fall off the wagon?*

I try hard to stick with "The next bite is a chance to do it right" theory (thanks to whomever posted that at a previous challenge!!).  I don't let one bad meal be the demise of the day.... or one bad day be the start of a bad week.  The very next morning is ALWAYS a great time to start fresh!  

I've also learned that some weeks you JUST WON'T lose.... no matter how well you think the week went.  You can eat OP, drink lots of water, exercise.... but sometimes the hormone gods are against you... or you are retaining fluid or who-knows-what!  As absolutely horrifically aggravating it can be, you need to just take a deep breath (and maybe shed a few tears) and let it spur you on to yet a BETTER week the next week!!   This is NOT A SPRINT!  It is a lifelong marathon.

*QOTD Monday, June 6 -- Do you have an exercise plan?*

As unusual as this is for me, I do NOT have a plan right now.  Life has been beyond hectic lately and my workouts have been sporatic.... a bit of this and that here and there throughout my week.  But I'm not beating myself up about it.  I need to do what I can to keep life sane these past few weeks.  I WILL definitely have a plan for the summer made up soon though!  I just found out that DD is NOT swimming at the same outdoor pool that she did last year, so I won't be at the same nice outdoor wooded 1 mile track that I ran all last summer.    I'm kind of bummed.  I need to find the time to investigate the new pool and area and see what kind of alternative plan I can come up with.  There is NOT a track at this new location, so I may have to resort to sidewalk running.

*QOTD Tuesday, June 7 -- What is your favorite vegetable/vegetable dish?*

I love veggies!  It would almost be easier to name the few that I DON'T like!    Roasted root veggies might be my top favorite.... beets, sweet potatoes, carrots, onions, parsnips.... YUM!  Actually, most veggies are good roasted.... broccoli, cauliflower, green beans, eggplant, asparagus, cherry tomatoes!

I tend to serve most of my veggies "unadulterated" in any way... maybe just a bit of EVOO and salt.  

I had to laugh at how many people mentioned green bean casserole.... I've always told my kids that didn't count as a vegetable because of the amount of fat and salt and stuff in it!  DH is the only one in the house who actually likes it, so he has to get his fill at Easter and T.giving!


*QOTD Wednesday, June 8 -- What are your emergency healthy snack ideas for when you are out and don't have time to get a healthy meal, or for when you are home and you just can't make it until dinner without eating something?* 

Well... I think I mentioned a few of them yesterday in response to another post, but I'll repeat here.

I will buy a plain grilled snack wrap at McD and eat just the chicken and throw away the wrap (or at least most of it... waaaay too much bread for a small piece of chicken).  If you need more, you can even buy a side salad and top it with the chicken from the wrap.  Apple dippers are usually a decent snack too... even if you indulge in the caramel dip! And a snack size fruit and yogurt parfait is only 3 points (old system... don't know about Points Plus).

A small chili from Wendy's is fairly low in calories and crap and very filling.  

Dunkin Donuts eggwhite flatbreads are good... again, I might tend to throw away most of the bread, as it is white bread.

Most convenience stores sell apples, oranges, bananas, individual cheese sticks, individual packets of nuts, lowfat milk, and such.

You can stop at any grocery store and buy a single apple, orange, or banana.

At home............a hot cup of coffee or tea to sip on helps a lot.  I also snack a lot on baby carrots, celery, red bell pepper, cherry tomatoes.  Laughing Cow cheese wedges spread on Wasa crisps and then topped with a dab of fruit salsa....MMMM!! Hardboiled egg whites, 1 point string cheese, a cup of almond milk, dill pickles, 1/4 C fat free vanilla yogurt with 1 TB of FiberOne cereal, individual serving bag of microwave popcorn..... all of these things are standard snacks for me!

Off to find that old intro!...............P
__________________


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

HAPPY BIRTHDAY MARIA 
I hope you have a wonderful day!!!!!


----------



## pjlla

Here is my introduction!

I'll try to be brief (but if you know me, you'll know I am RARELY brief ).

My real name is Pamela.... had I know I would be here on the DIS for so many years, I probably would have chosen a better user name. 

I have struggled with my weight off and on for years. My first time on WW was in my very early teens. But my weight stayed mostly under control in high school and somewhat in college. After college, when I met my DH, I put on the weight. I can remember weighing about 165 and thinking I was HUGE! 

After many ups and down, I hit an all-time non-pregnant high of 219 in 2002/2003 (around then). I lost 40-ish pounds in 2003 (in anticipation of a January 2004 WDW trip). Over the next two years I regained about 20, but managed to keep off about 20. I started 2008 DETERMINED to not return to WDW bigger than I was during our last trip. I started 1/2/2008 at 200 pounds even and managed to lose about 30 pounds before our April 2008 trip. I was looking good and feeling good. The biggest change that happened then was that I GOT RIGHT BACK ON PROGRAM after that April 2008 trip and continued to lose weight. I have had more success than failure since then and am finally 5 pounds (about) away from my goal weight. 

Some days I feel like I FINALLY have a grip on this diet/exercise thing for LIFE... and other days I KNOW I am just one fall down that slippery slope to going right back to my old ways and regaining. I get up EVERY DAY determined to eat right and exercise. Some days I am more successful than others, but as long as I have more GOOD days then BAD days, I figure I am ahead of the game. 

I am primarily a Weight Watchers gal, but have tossed in a bit of South Beach lately in an effort to shake off the last few pounds. My ultimate, final goal weight (after dropping my goal 3 or 4 times) is 128 pounds.  I hit 129 the day I left for Disney in May after struggling to lose the last 5 for about a year now!  And, of course, I gained at Disney, so now I am trying to hit it again!!  

I weigh less now than I did on my wedding day... less than I did in high school, less than I did in college. I am actually normal... almost slim! I can wear normal sized clothes... size smalls and mediums and pants sized any where from 3 to 8. It is THRILLING on a daily basis to not DREAD the feeling of getting dressed and finding out that my clothes are getting tighter.

In regards to my life.... I am a married, mostly SAHM (I am a substitute teacher here in our town... mostly elementary school, sometimes middle school). I have been married for 19 years. I have two kids... DD is nearly 16and DS is 13 1/2

Most of the time, during the school year, I am the primary cook, dishwasher, maid, and taxi driver for my kids. DD is a swimmer, both with her high school and with a club team that she has been swimming with for over 7 years. DS is involved in town athletics (soccer and basketball) and FLL Robotics, which I co-coach with DH and another Dad. DH works full time and then some... he works at home sometimes, but also travels some.

My primary hobby is scrapbooking. I don't get enough time to do it, but I fit it in whenever I can. I know we have a few scrappers here on the WISH board... hopefully we can talk about it more later!

I hope that is MORE THAN ENOUGH about me!......................P


----------



## bellebookworm9

dumbo_buddy said:


> bed bugs!  i hope it's not!
> 
> sorry about the job thing. that's a major bummer. can you ask somebody what's up? i'm not exactly a confrontational person but for something like that i think i'd speak up. no fair!



I looked them up online to see what I should be looking for. I see absolutely no evidence of them in my bed, so I think these bites are from something else. 

Honestly, with the job thing, although Im bummed, I know its mostly political crap. Its been going on a lot at school lately, unfortunately. There was one girl who got into some sort of trouble last year and we think the only reason she was re-hired was to avoid her suing the school saying she wasnt re-hired based on the incident from last summer. Im sure the no partying thing is a part of it. And I wasnt the closest last year with the people who are the student supervisors this year.  I am also very non-confrontational and my biggest fear is that they have a legitimate reason for not hiring me. I just dont understand how my qualifications magically disappeared in a year. 



mommyof2Pirates said:


> That really stinks.  Life just isnt fair sometimes but I am a believer that things happen for a reason....not sure what the reason is but maybe by the end of the summer you will figure it out.



Well, there are some good parts to it: Im able to take some summer classes now, I can study for the GRE in July, and Ill be starting a new summer job in July as a teachers aid in a summer school for disabled children. Im looking forward to that! 



Rose&Mike said:


> Great job on the exercise! Could it have been mosquitoes?



Thanks! Ive never really liked exercise and while Im still not crazy about it (yet), it does make me feel better about myself. I dont know if it was mosquitoes, because I havent seen any around here yet. Its probably one of the other million bugs hanging out here right now.



Rose&Mike said:


> *QOTD Wednesday, June 8
> For everyone who has done this challenge before, we ususally do this question at least once, but I'm throwing it out there cause hopefully it will give the new folks some ideas.
> 
> What are your emergency healthy snack ideas for when you are out and don't have time to get a healthy meal, or for when you are home and you just can't make it until dinner without eating something? *



Hmmmmsince this healthy eating thing is new to me, Im going to steal some ideas from others. Whoever mentioned gum, thats a good one. Im going to try that. 

Fruit and veggies are good at home snacks. String cheese can be taken with me, so can a handful of crackers. Wendys chili is good and filling. Yogurt would work as well.



pjlla said:


> So sorry about the job situation.  I agree... try to find a way not to torture yourself about it over the summer and avoid the chit-chat on FB.
> 
> Yardwork is GREAT exercise



Facebook chit chat torture is done. I deleted almost all of the OAs from last year as Im not truly friends with them anyway, minus one who I consider to be one of my best friends. There are a few new people that I am kind of friends with who I kept, at least for now. 

The yardwork was good exercise, and Id do more today but its HOT here. Supposed to be in the high 80s with high humidity as well.  Its preparing me for when I move to Florida though!



pjlla said:


> It is mosquito season.... they can come in through any little crack or hole in the screen and bite while you are sleeping.  So don't be too freaked out yet.  But I would definitely google images of bedbugs so you know what to look for.
> 
> I woke up with 3 bites on my knee yesterday and honestly never gave it a second thought.



I googled bed bugs when mom did. Although the bites themselves sound like it (linear bite pattern, open in the center) there arent a lot of them, and it seems like most people have upwards of 30 bites. I also checked my bed for any signs of blood, bed bug feces, etc, and found nothing.


----------



## pjlla

Connie96 said:


> In my desk right now, I have 100-calorie packs of almonds, single serve packs of Justin's nut butters, *"Charlie's Lunch Kit" tuna stuff *and a couple cans of Muir Glen chicken noodle soup. If I'm starving when I get home, a piece of fruit will usually get me thru to dinner and if I need a snack before bedtime I like to grab a few almonds or a glass of milk.
> 
> 
> And...
> to *Maria!!*



Forgot about those.... they are SUPER handy!!



bellebookworm9 said:


> I Facebook chit chat torture is done. I deleted almost all of the OAs from last year as I’m not truly friends with them anyway, minus one who I consider to be one of my best friends. There are a few new people that I am kind of friends with who I kept, at least for now.
> 
> I've never quite understood the appeal of having lots of "friends" on FB who aren't really friends!  Is it the gossip lover in all of us??  My list of FB friends is really short (mostly family) and they are actually FRIENDS.... not just co-workers or PTO folks or friends of friends. I'm too busy to deal with the real friends, never mind lots of "fringe" friends!!
> 
> 
> The yardwork was good exercise, and I’d do more today but it’s HOT here. Supposed to be in the high 80s with high humidity as well.  It’s preparing me for when I move to Florida though!
> 
> Too hot for yardwork!!
> 
> I googled bed bugs when mom did. Although the bites themselves sound like it (linear bite pattern, open in the center) there aren’t a lot of them, and it seems like most people have upwards of 30 bites. I also checked my bed for any signs of blood, bed bug feces, etc, and found nothing.



Glad you were able to eliminate them as a possible culprit!!


HAPPY, HAPPY BIRTHDAY to my special friend Maria!!!  I hope your day is special!!

................P


----------



## Zhoen

Rose&Mike said:


> *QOTD What are your emergency healthy snack ideas for when you are out and don't have time to get a healthy meal, or for when you are home and you just can't make it until dinner without eating something? *
> 
> We have a long commute, so I've got this "convenience food" thing DOWN!!!  For breakfast, McD's will sell you a plain english muffin for about $.99, if you ask... it's cheaper to get it from home, but if you're already out and desperate, it's good with some apple dippers.  Someone already mentioned apple dippers-- if you ditch the sauce, they're just plain ol' apples, and "free" for WW.  You also can get sliced apples from BK.
> 
> -Chik Fil A is my FAVORITE!!!
> The chargrilled chicken sandwich (comes without fatty sauce, you don't even have to ask!) is 7 points in the new system (so sad, it used to be 5... I know we "get" more now, but it's the psychology of it all...)  You can get it in a combo meal with a fruit cup and a water or a diet coke for no extra points, but I like to add the diet lemonade...
> 
> -KFC has grilled chicken, but I really don't care for it, so my DDs with usually order fried chicken (they're scrawny) and I like to get the corn-on-the-cob and/or the greenbeans.  Our KFC is also a Long John Silvers, so I suppose I could order grilled fish, but I'd rather just skip it and wait til we get home
> 
> -Wendy's has yummy salads (watch the add-ins!) and baked potatoes.
> 
> -Subway is wonderful!  As long as you watch the cheese and avoid the mayonnaise, you've got so many options there.  They even sell the Light N Fit yogurt!  We had that for dinner last night before Girl Scouts... my skinny ones ate the tuna salad, and it smelled very good (what is it about dieting that makes everything even more tempting than it was before???)  But my favorites there are the veggie delite or the turkey breast with mustard.
> 
> Then of course, there's those magic days when we're out, and somehow I actually am prepared.  When we got the dreaded mini-van last fall, the first thing I noticed that proved I was now "Mom" was that it thrilled me to have 2, yes, TWO glove compartments, plus the center console!  The top glove compartment is for the registration, all that good junk,  the console is for loose change, and the bottom glove box is for "car food".  This includes things like milk-n-cereal bars, rice krispie treats, all kinds of 100 calorie packs (selection is SEVERELY limited in the summer when the heat strikes and we can't carry chocolate .  One thing I've learned, though, is to LOCK THE CAR!!! (or my impulsive one goes in and binges-- like I said, they can both stand the calories, it's just frustrating to try to be prepared and come out to find that your car looks like the train scene from "Species")  But even in the summer, pretzels, dried fruit, granola, things like that, go in the glovebox... it actually isn't as much about me not binging as that my little calorie furnaces are CONSTANTLY hungry, and it's annoying (and expensive!!!  and environmentally hideous!!!) to always be stopping somewhere for a snack on the way home.
> 
> AT home... vegetables, lots of veggies.  At work, more stuff like from the car, plus microwave popcorn, soup , instant oatmeal and grits in case I missed breakfast.
> 
> This was in my inbox and I thought some folks might find it helpful:
> *How to stop a binge*
> http://www.dailyspark.com/blog.asp?post=tips_how_to_stop_a_binge




I loved this!!!  I bookmarked it, thanks!!!




Rose&Mike said:


> *Maria--It's your Birthday!!!!!! I almost missed it!
> Happy, Happy, Happy Birthday!!!!*





Rose&Mike said:


> Happy Birthday to you, you're 102... you went on American I-dolllll.... and you played the ka-zoo!!! (yes, I have young children...)   Happy happy birthday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sahbushka said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was up again this morning which really doesn't make sense as I was completely on plan yesterday too.  I am going to try to redistribute my points through out the day.  Most of my points I reserve for dinner as that is usually the meal with the family but I am going to try to pull some from the evening and spread them through my day and see if that helps at all.
> 
> SarahMay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is it maybe just water weight?  Either because nature is vicious or from something salty, or even just because you've been working out hard?  I wouldn't stress to much about it (ok, I'm lying, I TOTALLY would, but only because I stress easily-- but I hope you won't...) if you're burning off more than you're taking in (no matter what the hour), you'll lose, it's a fact.  Hang in there!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pjlla said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my introduction!
> 
> I am actually normal... almost slim! I can wear normal sized clothes... size smalls and mediums and pants sized any where from 3 to 8. It is THRILLING on a daily basis to not DREAD the feeling of getting dressed and finding out that my clothes are getting tighter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pjlla said:
> 
> 
> 
> PLEASE oh please tell me you at least have narrow hips/fine bone structure???  Even in my teens (both age and weight!) I never could wear pants smaller than a 7/8   "You make me sad, Sir Knight..."  (Major nerd points if you can name the movie!)
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## dumbo_buddy

hi world! it's me! a boy!


----------



## pjlla

Zhoen;41402663[COLOR="Blue" said:
			
		

> pjlla said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my introduction!
> 
> I am actually normal... almost slim! I can wear normal sized clothes... size smalls and mediums and pants sized any where from 3 to 8. It is THRILLING on a daily basis to not DREAD the feeling of getting dressed and finding out that my clothes are getting tighter.[/COLOR]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PLEASE oh please tell me you at least have narrow hips/fine bone structure???  Even in my teens (both age and weight!) I never could wear pants smaller than a 7/8   "You make me sad, Sir Knight..."  (Major nerd points if you can name the movie!)
Click to expand...


Actually, I guess I do.  I have very thin fingers and wrists and ankles.  I'm not particularly hippy.  But honestly.... clothing sizes have changed so much over the past 20 years!  I got married at about 138-140 pounds.  I was SUPER HAPPY to be a solid size 10-12 back then!  I am 130-ish right now and have clothes that range from a size 3 to a size 8.  But some of my old 12's are waaay too tight in the waist.  

And , of course, there is vanity sizing involved  as well.  Why am I a size 8 at the Gap, but a size 4 at Christopher and Banks and sometimes a size 3 at Fashion Bug???  But I'm still a size 5 or 8 at Walmart and Target??  



dumbo_buddy said:


> hi world! it's me! a boy!



CONGRATULATIONS!!!!  I presume everything looked healthy and a-okay?  I'm excited for you!  Thomas will have a baby brother to torture....errr... I mean PLAY WITH!! ........................P


----------



## Disneywedding2010

Morning everyone!

Well, I'm getting ready to jump in the shower. I have to be to the dr in a little over an hour. Oh, I was at Kroger the other night and found that Nature's Own makes whole wheat bagels. I've had 1 the last two days. I love them!


----------



## Connie96

dumbo_buddy said:


> hi world! it's me! a boy!



Well, howdy little fella!  

Congrats to you momma Nancy!! And to daddy and big brother Thomas too!!


----------



## Worfiedoodles

A super quick check in to say  so much for all the Birthday Wishes! It means so much coming from my DIS buddies, you guys are the best! 

I'm grabbing a bite in between meetings -- I probably won't make it on again today, but you guys have all made my day super special!

Thank You!

Maria


----------



## RemembertheMagic98

bellebookworm9 said:


> Anyway, just wanted to post back. I did Day 2, Week 1 of C25K, the whole 25 minutes and I do feel a lot better. I painted my toenails afterwards, and am now sitting here icing my shin after performing the facebook friend cleanse, which also made me feel much better.
> 
> I also am washing my bedding in hooootttt water to kill any "bugs" that may be there. I scoured my mattress and vacuumed it and see no evidence of bed bugs, so hopefully (?) I was just bitten by one of the other bugs that are currently invading our home (it's the yearly invasion of ants and spiders and moths; flys come later and then ladybugs appear in late summer).


Sounds like you are in such a better place today   I hope that it's not bed bugs and maybe just some pesky mosquitos!



Disneywedding2010 said:


> HOLY MOLY!
> 
> We bought some orange sunkist while we were at Kroger over Memorial Day weekend. I just had Alan bring me one because I wanted a soda. HOLY COW! I took one drink of it and all I could taste was SUGAR. I turned the can around to read the sugar content:
> 
> *50 grams!!*
> 
> Okay either a) I'm giving the rest of the case away or b) Alan can drink it. I'll finish the one I just opened but wow, craziness..


WOW!  So glad I gave up soda!!  This is crazy!



donac said:


> Good Wednesday morning.
> 
> I had a long day yesterday.  I had a 3:30 meeting with the math team advisors to pick out the questions for next season.  Only 5 other teachers showed up.  The same 6 who do all the work.  We are getting fed up.  I didn't leave the school until 5 and it was 5:30 by the time I walked in the door.  We had a pretty simple dinner and then I had to make cookies for the school luau today and scan 15 pages into my computer and then email them to my school email.  I finished about 9 and then got to bed about 10.
> 
> Don't have a lot of time for replies.
> 
> QOTD  I love roasted veggies.  I love to take them, add some lite string cheese and make a wrap for lunch.
> 
> skinnieminnie123  welcome.  I have the same goal but for ds2's college graduation and my nephew's wedding within two weeks of each other next May.  Just pm me your starting weight today.
> 
> buzz5985   Congrats on 26 years.  That is quite an accomplishment.
> 
> Have to go.
> 
> Have a happy and healthy day.


Hang in there Dona!  The end of school is always such a tough time and I hear you about the same people ALWAYS doing the work!!! 



dumbo_buddy said:


> i love cupcakes. like, really really love them.  my college friend works at carlos bakery in hoboken. she works 5 days a week as a financial wizard and then on the weekends she is a cake decorator! the got the job right before they started filming the show. we went to visit her when thomas was a little peanut and met everyone. they were all so nice! i was surprised! they all took time to chat with "a friend of kate's!" we got to come in the back and be all cool and important. very neat. it was raining that day and the line to get in the front was all the way around the block! the main guy (his name escapes me of course) was like, "oh we should do tommy's first birthday cake" and we were like, "oh yeah, for $3000? no problem!" we did go home with about $100 worth of all the goodies that they make. amazing!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anyway, that's my little cake story
> 
> **********************************
> 
> alright friends, i have my ultrasound in an hour and better get going. if the traffic is anything like it was yesterday i'm probably already late! at least there is a garage that isn't too expensive so no ticket for me this time!!
> 
> i'll be back with an update. wish me luck! DH and DS will be there will me. DH walked in the room this morning all like, "WE GET TO SEE THE BABY TODAY YIPEE!!!" lol


LOVE your Buddy story at Carlo's!  I've never been since I refuse to wait in line for things I should not be eating in the first place!! 

Best of luck!! Can't wait to hear about your appointment and the sex of your new little bundle 



mommyof2Pirates said:


> Morning friends.  Today is going to be relaxing and then later tonight we are going to the minor league baseball game.  Go Iron Pigs.  I cant believe how much better I am already feeling after 48 hours on plan.  I hope I am over the hump because the past two days I have had a headache and felt like an addict off of their drugs.....well I can imagine what that feels like (for the record never did drugs)  The only bad thing is I used all my extra points already and I still have 5 more days to go.  So I will need to be really careful to choose low point foods so I dont feel too hungry.
> 
> Have a great day!!!!!!!!!!!


Hang in there Lindsay!! I had caffeine withdrawl headaches for 3 days when I went cold turkey! I feel so much better now!  It's worth the pain...promise!



Rose&Mike said:


> *QOTD Wednesday, June 8
> For everyone who has done this challenge before, we ususally do this question at least once, but I'm throwing it out there cause hopefully it will give the new folks some ideas.
> 
> What are your emergency healthy snack ideas for when you are out and don't have time to get a healthy meal, or for when you are home and you just can't make it until dinner without eating something? *


I carry Lara bars in my purse...although this heat is a bit gross for them!  I usually buy snack size ziplocs and put veggies in them or g-f crackers for a snack.  I also put grapes in them and freeze them...YUM!  I also keep wholy guacamole 100 cal packs in the fridge as well as the little hummus cups.  Red peppers and a hummus cup are great for a snack after school!



Rose&Mike said:


> *Maria--It's your Birthday!!!!!! I almost missed it!
> 
> Happy, Happy, Happy Birthday!!!!*
> 
> I hope you have an absolutely fabulous day!!!!



Happiest Birthday wishes to you MARIA!!! 



pjlla said:


> I know it has already been mentioned, but I think it bears repeating.  Many, many high calorie meals, including taco night, can be turned into lower calorie salads!  A regular taco shell is onlyl 1 Point on WW.  I heap my plate with spinach and lettuce and tomato (and whatever veggies are handy).... add a few TB of the taco meat (only if I made it myself so I can be assured it is low fat), about a 1/4 of fat free refried beans, a crushed taco shell, and maybe a few TB of lowfat shredded cheddar (if I have the calories to spare).  I top it with my own concotion I use specifically for taco salads.... 1 TB. of Bolthouse Farms creamy yogurt blue cheese dressing mixed with 3 TB of mild salsa.  It adds just enough creaminess that I don't miss the sour cream.  If it is available and I have the calories to spare, I might also add a half of a 100 calorie pack of Wholly Guacamole... that stuff is SUPER yummy.
> 
> THe other night I made a chicken dish with onions, peppers, and a can of diced tomatoes. It was delicious... but I also roasted some eggplant and when I served myself I put the eggplant on the plate and dumped my portion of the main dish on top of it.  It added lots of volume for very few calories.
> 
> I rarely eat "real" pasta any more.  When it is spaghetti night for the family, I steam cauliflower for myself and the pasta sauce goes on top of the cauliflower.  It is really delicious.  I usually DO NOT serve meatballs as I hate to make them and the store bought ones are crazy caloric.  But I will make organic chicken sausage occasionally or soy sausage.  I used to use Gardenburger meatballs, but I haven't been able to find them for ages.
> 
> Sorry.... we were talking about salad and I got rambling!  I guess I'm just throwing out suggestions of how to change up a "normal" meal to make it lighter. HTH.
> 
> 
> Umm.... speaking of tickets, did I happen to mention the speeding ticket I got at Disney last month???    Talk about killing the "magic".
> 
> 
> Nearly caught up!..............P



Thanks for the taco tips (well all the food tips ).  I hope your ticket didn't kill your magic!! It would have been more magical if the officer wore Mickey ears!



sahbushka said:


> Bed is made, 40 minutes of exercise is done, 1 bottle of water down and still haven't had a soda this week, so overall I have been a very good girl.
> 
> I hope everyone has a great on plan day!
> 
> SarahMay


Way to go SarahMay!!



tinkerbellang said:


> On my way to an interview for a new job - will check back in later!
> 
> Angie


Best of luck on your interview!!

*****************************
Afternoon!!
I can't believe it has taken me this long to post!!  Picked up Brian from the airport this morning and dropped him right off at work.  He ran a Mud Run in San Diego with his cousin but needed to be at work this morning...red eye flight!!  I think he's crazy.

So, headed to work on the late side (9:30) but it was ok since I had nothing to do!  One of my Juniors stopped in to give me a $50 giftcard to the nail salon in town!! WOO HOO! Even when I am unemployed I can get a pedicure!!  Met with one more student at noon and hoping I can get out of here by 2:30.  It's so hot, the kids had a half day, and I have so much to do at home!

I am OP today - brown rice krispies, boiled egg white and blueberries for breakfast and Boars Head turkey and provolone on g-f wheat bread.  I stopped for a large ice coffee (decaf with skim milk)which I am still sipping. Gotta get those water points in there!

Off to my trainer today and then I may just call it quits (unless I do some cardio on the ellip before I go home). Too hot to move.

I'm off to the beach tomorrow (Spring Lake, NJ) with Student Council...it's going to be even hotter tomorrow! So  LONG day is in store for me!  Will check back in on Friday! 

Have a great day and make great choices!!


----------



## RemembertheMagic98

dumbo_buddy said:


> hi world! it's me! a boy!



OMG!! So excited for a little boy AND he's waving to you!!! Congrats!!


----------



## bellebookworm9

I just signed up for the free one week trial of Weight Watchers. If I like it and it works for me, I will sign up for the real thing when I get some money!


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

dumbo_buddy said:


> hi world! it's me! a boy!



Hi baby boy!!!!!!!!  



RemembertheMagic98 said:


> I'm off to the beach tomorrow (Spring Lake, NJ) with Student Council...it's going to be even hotter tomorrow! So  LONG day is in store for me!  Will check back in on Friday!
> 
> Have a great day and make great choices!!



It should be a great day at the beach as long as the ocean wind is blowing.  Remeber to lather up that sunscreen every few hours.  The pedi GC is so exciting and you can take the time to get pampered this summer and even better it will be on someone elses dime.

**********************************************************

I just made banana nut muffins for the first time and I tried to make the ingredients healthy.  whole wheat flour instead of reg., egg whites instead of the whole egg, splenda instead of sugar.  We will see how they turn out.  Im just the regular susie homemaker this week.

The kids are now napping so I should go lay down and relax too.  It will be a long night.

I will most likely not be on until the morning so have a great day everyone!


----------



## JacksLilWench

Zhoen said:


> Try a taco salad.  Take a cruchy taco shell and break it in pieces, make sure you can see them on the sides of the plate (it's a psych thing!), then load up with tons of lettuce and tomatoes and green onions, etc.  Add about 3 oz of taco meat, sprinkled all over the salad so the salad picks up the flavor, one scoop of fat-free sour cream, to make it look pretty, a scoop of fat-free refried beans, and a scoop of guacamole.  Instead of salad dressing, try fresh salsa (chopped tomatoes, chopped onions, cilantro, garlic, lime juice, salt to taste)  Give it all a stir and it's pretty good, and you can use the shell to scoop up the beans and guacamole.  The beans add so much depth!  (And yes you can add shredded cheese if you can "afford" it... I just don't so I can have more yummy beans)




Thnaks for the advice!!  I did pretty well with the tacos...I wasn't able to make a salad like you suggested (although that sounds GOOD!) But I did load up the shells with lots of lettuce and tomatoes and salsa- and not nearly the amount of sour cream and cheese I usually would.  I am definitely gonna have to try the recipe you just gave me though.  I'm getting so hungry just thinking about it!


----------



## SettinSail

Happy Birthday Maria!!!

Congrats Nancy !!!
what a cool picture!  (of the baby and the cake guys!)



Rose&Mike said:


> *QOTD Wednesday, June 8
> What are your emergency healthy snack ideas for when you are out and don't have time to get a healthy meal, or for when you are home and you just can't make it until dinner without eating something? *



If I've thought ahead to pack something, it will be almonds, pretzels, banana, grapes or a protein bar.  I ususally have gum with me as well.  If I know I need a hearty snack, like I'm on a hike or something I will pack hard boiled egg
or a sandwich.  If I get caught out starving but unprepared, I look for these items at a convenience store or grocery store.  I try to remember to get a large water too to fill me up.  I am attracted to all the cokes in the convenience store fridge and want one so bad when I'm really hungry!

When I'm at home, I try the same snacks or 1/2 english muffin with lc cheese.
I like the advice someone here once gave that you might need to go ahead and eat your meal now if you are really hungry and then eat a snack at the next meal time.  Whatever works!!!

Rose - thanks for sharing the binge article, I saved it too.

Tracy - sorry for the problems at school.  I admire you for standing up for your daughter.  I've seen and heard of so many crazy things with teachers and staff at the private International school we're at now.  If I was actually paying the tuition to go to this school, I would be going crazy.  We even recd an email from the MS principal that was very inflammatory and accused DS of an act of vandalism.  After hearing DS side of the story, I waited 2 days to cool off (this was over a weekend) and emailed the principal back.  Within 5 minutes he emailed me back admitting he used the wrong wording and he should not have accused DS. There was much more professionalism in the public schools we had back home.  (No offense to Karen or anyone else in private schools!! I'm sure there are some great ones!-this was just my experience here)  Another thing I don't understand is why they will give anyone an excused absence if it involves travelling to see family but for no other reason can you get an excused absence.  It really makes you want to lie but I'm not going to do that in front of DS of course.  That is the best thing about moving is getting away from that school!!  

Karen - love your new picture!   Enjoy your day at the beach and your pedi some day this Summer!  Are you still looking for a Summer job?

Lindsay - glad you are enjoying your week off work.  Does it feel like it's flying by?

Pamela - I love hearing your success story, even if I have heard it before.  It gives me renewed hope I will get there one day too!

Zhoen - you have a lot of good advice, keep it coming!  I can't remember, have you already lost a great deal of weight?

Belle -  for the bites and the job situation.  It does sound political.  It would drive me nuts to find out what the deal was.

Hi to everyone else

I've done well with eating the past 2 days.  I am getting better and better about having tastes of things instead of the whole thing.  I ate 1/4 candy bar yesterday and 1/4 today.  It was very satistying and I could walk away from the rest of it.  DH is out of town this week so tonight DS and I just had soup and paninis.  I've sold the panini maker so this is our last time to use it.
I decided to just have soup and 2 bites of DS panini.  I am working on THINKING before I eat and SLOWING DOWN before I gobble up a huge portion. So far, so good.

The other day when several of you mentioned having old exercise tapes reminded me of when Julia Roberts made her final appearance on Oprah and gave away some of her "favorite things" to the audience.  They all got a step video she said she has been using for 20 years!  I wrote down the name - Kathy Kehler Fitness System.

Have a great day and don't forget weigh-in is coming up in less than 2 days!!!

Shawn


----------



## JacksLilWench

Rose&Mike said:


> *QOTD Wednesday, June 8
> For everyone who has done this challenge before, we ususally do this question at least once, but I'm throwing it out there cause hopefully it will give the new folks some ideas.
> 
> What are your emergency healthy snack ideas for when you are out and don't have time to get a healthy meal, or for when you are home and you just can't make it until dinner without eating something? *
> 
> This was in my inbox and I thought some folks might find it helpful:
> *How to stop a binge*
> http://www.dailyspark.com/blog.asp?post=tips_how_to_stop_a_binge



Ya know something...that's a really good question that I don't have an answer to!  I always forget to think that far ahead, and I usually end up stuck with nothing, which isn't good.  That's one of the reasons I joined the challenge though, was to find better options for me and to get together a group of people who can think two steps ahead of where I'm going because they've been there.  

Tonight I'm going to make a list of some options to pick up at the grocery store!


----------



## Rose&Mike

*Lindsay*--have a FABULOUS time tonight! I do love me some men in tight pants. (I'm talking baseball players here, people. Get your minds out of the gutter.)

*Nancy*--that's so cool that you can see his little hand. How sweet.

I've seen some great snack ideas. Here's my go to food:
hard boiled eggs--(we usually have some in the fridge. Coupled with some fruit, string cheese and g-f pretzels they also work for a great last minute lunch.)
string cheese
Lara bars (my favorite is the peanut butter cookie--it has figs and peanuts, that might be it for the ingredients)
a handful of g-f pretzels (Snyders)
nut crisps (I think that's what they are called. They are g-f crackers made by Blue Diamond. They have a barbecue flavor that I love. The good thing is even if I go crazy they aren't too many calories.)
grapes
apples
a handful of nuts
a tiny scoop of ice cream--and I mean tiny, just enough to get a taste
hummus and a few scoops
a few scoops and salsa

The key to a lot of this stuff is portion control. A couple of scoops and some hummus is an ok snack. 1/2 a bag of scoops, not so good. The whole too much of a good thing......

Hope everyone is having a great afternoon.


----------



## Zhoen

SettinSail said:


> [Zhoen - I can't remember, have you already lost a great deal of weight?
> 
> Teehee, sort of!  I've lost the same 30+ twice after each of my babies... I got down to my "ideal weight" about 4 years ago, and I let it creep back up on me, so I am good at losing, but I suck at maintaining!  That's why I am starting now when I want to be healthy next May... it will FORCE me to maintain for months, and hopefully that will lock in the habit forever.
> 
> A word for those who aren't swapping up their eating much, but exercising a lot, my beautiful sister put on a great deal of weight throughout her 4 pregnancies, and for financial reasons couldn't manage the more expensive, healthier choices in the grocery stores... she was obese for years.  She has been working out like a mad beast the last year or so, and she has lost over 50lbs and looks fantastic!  (I seem to have found all the weight she's been losing...)


----------



## Connie96

Well, we have completed our first measure-in for the WIN! Challenge. 

We currently have 21 participants and an average total measurement of 171 1/3 inches.

If I have kept up correctly, there have been about 62 folks join the Summer Challenge so, about 1/3 of you have chosen to participate in the WIN!. This seems to be the average for initial participation since the inception of the WIN!, so we're off to a great start once again!

For those of you who were feeling a little freaked-out about seeing your number all added up, compare it to this one: _Our group total measurement is 3,427 1/5 inches. _  Do you like the look of your number a little better now?!

I know that we all have an emotional response to our sizes, shapes and all the methods by which we choose to measure them. If any of you took your measurement total and didnt send it in because you were too bothered by it, please reconsider. If we all loved our numbers, we wouldnt all be here trying to change them. Lets change them together and celebrate our victories together!

And, those of you who meant to participate, but forgot or just lost track of time ITS NOT TOO LATE! Whether its a WIN week or not, please feel free to join in any time.

_Our next WIN! measure-in will be Friday, June 24.
And... Please remember to send in the TOTAL of your measurements rather than the five individual measurements. Thanks!_


----------



## dumbo_buddy

pjlla said:


> CONGRATULATIONS!!!!  I presume everything looked healthy and a-okay?  I'm excited for you!  Thomas will have a baby brother to torture....errr... I mean PLAY WITH!! ........................P



everything looked great! i was really happy. we had so many issues with thomas that every time we went to the doc it seemed there was something new to worry about. this time, looks all good! they didn't get a good view of the blood flow of the heart but said that's just b/c it's early and the baby was in a weird position. if thomas "plays" with this kid anything like how he "plays" with the dog, we're in trouble!



Disneywedding2010 said:


> Morning everyone!
> 
> Well, I'm getting ready to jump in the shower. I have to be to the dr in a little over an hour. Oh, I was at Kroger the other night and found that Nature's Own makes whole wheat bagels. I've had 1 the last two days. I love them!



yum! i want to see if our grocery store has them. i know carbs are the devil and everything but i really love bagels!



Connie96 said:


> Well, howdy little fella!
> 
> Congrats to you momma Nancy!! And to daddy and big brother Thomas too!!



thanks!! i'm excited...well, excited/nervous/scared...you know, the normal stuff! 



RemembertheMagic98 said:


> LOVE your Buddy story at Carlo's!  I've never been since I refuse to wait in line for things I should not be eating in the first place!!
> 
> *****************************
> Afternoon!!
> I can't believe it has taken me this long to post!!  Picked up Brian from the airport this morning and dropped him right off at work.  He ran a Mud Run in San Diego with his cousin but needed to be at work this morning...red eye flight!!  I think he's crazy.
> 
> So, headed to work on the late side (9:30) but it was ok since I had nothing to do!  One of my Juniors stopped in to give me a $50 giftcard to the nail salon in town!! WOO HOO! Even when I am unemployed I can get a pedicure!!  Met with one more student at noon and hoping I can get out of here by 2:30.  It's so hot, the kids had a half day, and I have so much to do at home!
> 
> I am OP today - brown rice krispies, boiled egg white and blueberries for breakfast and Boars Head turkey and provolone on g-f wheat bread.  I stopped for a large ice coffee (decaf with skim milk)which I am still sipping. Gotta get those water points in there!
> 
> Off to my trainer today and then I may just call it quits (unless I do some cardio on the ellip before I go home). Too hot to move.
> 
> I'm off to the beach tomorrow (Spring Lake, NJ) with Student Council...it's going to be even hotter tomorrow! So  LONG day is in store for me!  Will check back in on Friday!
> 
> Have a great day and make great choices!!



have fun at the shore! wear sunscreen! it's going to be 98 in the city tomorrow! 

the carlos bakery stuff is good but you know, living in an italian/irish neighborhood here in the bronx there are a few bakeries that i'd say rival their stuff. they don't do the fancy cakes though, just the old school stuff. 

wait, hubby did a big run then flew back across country to go back to work? yep, i agree. he's crazy!  and yet, so awesome!



bellebookworm9 said:


> I just signed up for the free one week trial of Weight Watchers. If I like it and it works for me, I will sign up for the real thing when I get some money!



nice! hope it works out for you! WW is really good!



mommyof2Pirates said:


> **********************************************************
> 
> I just made banana nut muffins for the first time and I tried to make the ingredients healthy.  whole wheat flour instead of reg., egg whites instead of the whole egg, splenda instead of sugar.  We will see how they turn out.  Im just the regular susie homemaker this week.
> 
> The kids are now napping so I should go lay down and relax too.  It will be a long night.
> 
> I will most likely not be on until the morning so have a great day everyone!



i like the name of your local baseball team! i guess iron b/c it's near bethlehem? 

how did the muffins turn out?? good for you for turning on the oven in this heat. the dinner i have planned for tonight involves turning on the oven and i'm not looking forward to it. 



SettinSail said:


> I am working on THINKING before I eat and SLOWING DOWN before I gobble up a huge portion. So far, so good.



that's what i need to do too shawn! think before i eat! 



Rose&Mike said:


> The key to a lot of this stuff is portion control. A couple of scoops and some hummus is an ok snack. 1/2 a bag of scoops, not so good. The whole too much of a good thing......
> 
> Hope everyone is having a great afternoon.



amen. this is what i need to remember. portion control. i'm the worst at that. 

************************

omg it's hot out! i put on the air conditioner that we have in the living room and we haven't been outside since 11am! i'm going a little nuts! this house is WAY too small to stay inside! 

don't know if it's the heat or the excitement from earlier today but i'm feeling kinda poo-y today. probably just tired. 

enchilada casserole on tap for tonight. found it on spark recipes. hopefully it turns out tasty. we shall see! part of me really wants to just order some chinese tonight since i'm feeling so blah. we'll see what DH is in the mood for though i know the answer to that, "whatever you want". 

this isn't a real QOTD but i need help with father's day - if you have a significant other who is your baby daddy (lol) what are you planning on getting them? any disney-related thoughts? we don't pin trade but if we did that would be a fun gift. i'm at a total loss of what to get DH! he is a watch person but very picky so after buying one that he doesn't like i have given that one up.


----------



## aamomma

Maria:  

Nancy:  Congrats on the baby boy!!  My DDs are 2yrs. 2mos. apart, and have always been best friends.  I hope it works that way for your little guys! 

Hello, everyone.  It's been a busy day - I haven't eaten enough or had enough water, or exercised.  But today life happened while I was busy making plans.  Back on track tomorrow!!  Have a good evening!


----------



## trinaweena

Happy birthday maria!

Its been a long day. Decided to go for a run before work since I had to bring my dad to work anyways. Trust me when I woke up I waas not planning on it! I also wasn't scheduled to run today but I've been enjoying it so much I didn't see the harm. Im trying to figure out a way to run with water though! I see these people on the trails with no water! I want to be able to have water especially when its os hot but I don't want to carry it!

So now im at work and im just exhausted.  The soda case is looking real tempting. Anyone. Have any thing they go to when they need that energy boost? Normally I would have a can of coke but no more soda for me!

Just a few more hours then home for day 9 of 30 day shred, which I do not feel like doing, and a fair amount of homework tonight!


----------



## cclovesdis

Hi Everyone!

It's week 1 and I've already went MIA.  I really should just post a warning that I'm going to vent and then post how miserable the day was instead of avoiding the thread because the day was so bad. Between mom  and now dad  and some church drama, and I could go on and on, I'm not in the best of moods. Today was a much better day though. I've been nauseous on and off lately and finally called my PCP yesterday. I ended up taking half the day off from work fo a doctor's appt. I have acid reflux. I'm thinking that has something to do with all the horrible food I've been eating and the weight I've gained. She was nice enough to skip telling me that, but I read the information that came with the free samples of meds she gave me and figured things out on my own. 

Since I had so much time today, I scheduled a med check too (different doctor). This doctor is out on maternity leave so today I met the other doctor in the practice. He is awesome too! I was quite relieved. We decided to increase one of my meds to 2x a day to see if that helps with how I've been sleeping. There is some risk of low blood pressure with this, so he wants me to check my blood pressure next week. It worked out nicely that my PCP's office checked it today. It's always good to have a baseline. Of course, I had it checked last week, but that was when I ended up having to go to a walk-in type office because I had an allergic reaction to what we think is latex.  Something about a blood pressure reading taken during an allergic reaction doesn't equal a baseline number to me...

I should buy stock in Benedryl.  I've already had two more reactions since then. That stuff works amazingly well!

Tomorrow is our intern's last day for over a month. Then, he's really considered an employee. I guess he is now, but it's more like transition time. He's been a huge help and I will miss the extra set of hands, especially for the lifting I do. I honestly do okay on my own, but it is worse with the heat. Parts of the building cannot have an A/C because the some of the stuff we use has to be a certain temperature, so it gets quite warm in my building. My desk is in an area where the A/C is on about 300 days a year, so I often wear two layers or bring a lightweight jacket or sweatshirt.

I'm not sure what else to say...probably because I've written a novel. 

pjlla: Thank you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I am determined to have more say- or dare I say control- in what we eat as a family. Get this: eek:)
Saturday-hamburgers (made with ground sirloin)
Sunday- steak (beef sirloin)
Monday- beef stir fry
Tuesday- beef round, like shaved steak but thicker
Regardless, I will definitely be controlling what goes into my mouth! 

Thank you to everyone else! Your support means so much. Tomorrow starts a new WW week and I will journal everything. Everything! I was down at WW on Monday (couldn't go Tuesday), but am expecting to be up on Friday. I will know soon enough.

Taryn: So good to hear from you!

Tracey and anyone who needs one: 

Rose: So glad to hear about good runs!

Have a great, OP day tomorrow everyone!

CC


----------



## glss1/2fll

Maria: Happy Birthday! Hope it was super.

BronxNancy: ahhhh. so cute. I love how he's waving to us!

Gotta dash. I snuck a peak at the scale this morning and was very pleasantly surprised at the loss. BUT I won't believe it unless it's still there on Friday. Had my 25 minute run this morning for week 7 day 2 of C25K. I'm not entering a 5K, just wanting to create a healthier me.


----------



## cclovesdis

Maria!


----------



## pjlla

cclovesdis said:


> He written a novel.
> 
> pjlla: Thank you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I am determined to have more say- or dare I say control- in what we eat as a family. Get this: eek:)
> Saturday-hamburgers (made with ground sirloin)
> Sunday- steak (beef sirloin)
> Monday- beef stir fry
> Tuesday- beef round, like shaved steak but thicker
> Regardless, I will definitely be controlling what goes into my mouth!
> 
> Thank you to everyone else! Your support means so much. Tomorrow starts a new WW week and I will journal everything. Everything! I was down at WW on Monday (couldn't go Tuesday), but am expecting to be up on Friday. I will know soon enough.
> 
> CC



Glad you aren't mad at me for being kind of a PITA about asking personal questions and stuff!  I'm just trying to find a way to make helpful suggestions and it is hard if I don't totally understand the situation.  At least with all of that beef you probably don't have to worry about being anemic!

Well friends!  I managed to make it on here again tonight, but I don't have much to say!!  I'm a bit stressed because I've been so busy lately and the house is getting out of hand. I am praying that I DO NOT get called to work tomorrow.... but if I get called I will go in.  DD wants to go to Costa Rica next year on a school trip and we gotta come up with $2500 by November!  With me not working all summer, it will be tough!

Food has been okay this week, but exercise time has become scarce, so I don't expect much good news on the scale this week.  Plus it appears that TOM has decided to be done with me, possibly for good.... I'm still not sure how that will be affecting my weigh-ins, but I'm sure it will kill my already-pathetic metabolism.  

I'm heading to bed!......................P


----------



## bellebookworm9

cclovesdis said:


> I should buy stock in Benedryl.  I've already had two more reactions since then. That stuff works amazingly well!



 Yes it does! My whole family has seasonal allergies and Benydryl is our life saver! Then my mom has ideopathic anaphylaxis (forgive the spelling) but it means she has life threatening allergic reactions to...we have no idea what.  She's been tested for everything under the sun and the only conclusion we've drawn that it could possibly be is the powder in powdered gloves. She thought it might have been latex, but she switched to vinyl gloves and would still have problems occasionally. So she carries benydryl, prednisone, and Epi-pens with her at all times (we will never be able to go to a Disney park through the no bag line! ).

I've had a very good day today! Stayed within my allotted WW points, and actually have one left over, but since I'm not sure what's worth one point, not going to bother with it. Did some moderate intensity housework for 45 minutes today (scrubbed the bathroom, vacuumed, dishes, cleaned up my room, made the bed, cleaned off a shelving unit for my townhouse next year) and I have some laundry in now. It's just so darn hot today! 

I talked to Mom about groceries today. Told her I was trying out Weight Watchers. She asked me why I don't just do the LA Weight Loss using the old booklets we've got. I prefer WW, not as restrictive. She said she'd be willing to shop with me and lose weight if I did LAWL. I asked her what the difference is if I shop for foods on LAWL or just to cook healthier meals. Didn't get an answer. So frustrated with her right now. 

I'm going to study some GRE vocab for a bit while listening to the Harry Potter soundtracks (great studying music, I highly recommend it!). Going to bed early because I have an eye appointment at 9:15 tomorrow. Getting new frames for the first time in about 7 years! And new lenses in almost the same length of time! (I wear contacts most of the time and my eye sight hasn't deteriorated too much in the last few years, thankfully. I'm already super blind!) Before the frames I have now, I had similar ones for about 5 years before that. I don't like change.  But I'm getting cool new stylish ones tomorrow.


----------



## sahbushka

So I had a taco salad for dinner with ground turkey, salsa, ff sour cream, shredded lettuce and a few chips!  Very tasty.  I also did another hour on the tread mill about 30 minutes of which I ran so that was good.  I have had all my water for the day plus some, have avoided all soda, have had my fruit, the bed is made, I still have 8 points left for the day so I think I will go see what I want!  Oh, and I need to put the kids to bed too.  I hope everyone is on plan.  I put a little sticky note on my computer at work that says how many days are left till my friends wedding in which I need to wear a dress that was extremely tight a few weeks ago and that seems to be helping me remember to make good choices.  Once the wedding is over it will be only 2 weeks until my birthday so I will probably do the same thing with a sticky note count down.  After that I don't know what I will count down but I will think of something.  I have always loved count downs and if this helps me stay on track then .

Later,
SarahMay


----------



## Disneywedding2010

UGH! I swear if its not one thing with my body its another. I have to go in AGAIN for another x-ray and ultrasound. Why you might ask? Because dr looked at my leg today and didn't like the swelling, the color, or the fact that it was warm. Now have to make sure I don't have another blood clot. **INSERT BAD WORDS HERE**


----------



## bellebookworm9

sahbushka said:


> So I had a taco salad for dinner with ground turkey, salsa, ff sour cream, shredded lettuce and a few chips!  Very tasty.  I also did another hour on the tread mill about 30 minutes of which I ran so that was good.  I have had all my water for the day plus some, have avoided all soda, have had my fruit, the bed is made, I still have 8 points left for the day so I think I will go see what I want!  Oh, and I need to put the kids to bed too.  I hope everyone is on plan.  I put a little sticky note on my computer at work that says how many days are left till my friends wedding in which I need to wear a dress that was extremely tight a few weeks ago and that seems to be helping me remember to make good choices.  Once the wedding is over it will be only 2 weeks until my birthday so I will probably do the same thing with a sticky note count down.  After that I don't know what I will count down but I will think of something.  I have always loved count downs and if this helps me stay on track then .
> 
> Later,
> SarahMay



I love taco salads! I don't really like taco meat so at school I normally get them with refried beans which are good.  I'm glad the sticky note countdown is working for you! I should buy my bathing suit that I want for our trip and hang it prominently in my room so I can do something similar.



Disneywedding2010 said:


> UGH! I swear if its not one thing with my body its another. I have to go in AGAIN for another x-ray and ultrasound. Why you might ask? Because dr looked at my leg today and didn't like the swelling, the color, or the fact that it was warm. Now have to make sure I don't have another blood clot. **INSERT BAD WORDS HERE**



 That doesn't sound like fun. Sending good thoughts your way!


----------



## Castillo Mom

I wanna be a loser!  I'm in week three of WW and would love to join all of you. I haven't read all of the instructions on how to do this as it's almost 2:00 a.m. but wanted to get on the bandwagon right away!  Sounds like a lot of fun and I"m looking forward to this being great motivation for me to stay on track!


----------



## tigger813

Happy Birthday, Maria!

Congrats on the baby boy, Nancy!

Mother Nature hates me! Woke EVERYONE up at 5:40 with a massive BOOM! So kids are up and eating now. Called my mom who was crying as when I first tried to call she couldn't find the phone. She said yesterday a psychiatrist came in to talk to her and all she did was say how stupid they are and what a waste of money but she cries over not being able to find the phone! Never met anyone more resistant than her. She's hoping to go home Sunday. The doctor is coming in at 7 so she said she'd call me after. She said they are thrilled with her progress this week.

Sounds like another storm is rolling in.

Loved the Bruins game last night! We were so hot that Brian and I had a drink to cool off. 

Ash still isn't feeling well so we're deciding if she will go to school or not. I'm letting her make the decision as she loves school so it's not a matter of her just not wanting to go. You can tell she's fighting something. If she stays home I will go in work late and bring her with me. I also have to go back tonight.

Need to get off my butt now and get going.

TTFN


----------



## dumbo_buddy

cclovesdis said:


> I should buy stock in Benedryl.  I've already had two more reactions since then. That stuff works amazingly well!
> 
> 
> Have a great, OP day tomorrow everyone!
> 
> CC



hi cc, nice work on deciding to get back on plan. sometimes it's just saying, "i'm going to do this!" to get the ball rolling. 

sorry about all the reactions! benadryl really is a life saver! i wonder if you should get one of those epi pens? just in case? i have one - last november i woke up in the morning and my hands and feet and face were blown up like balloons. i actually drove myself to the ER (good thing it was a weekend and DH could stay home with DS). they never figured out what it was but gave me an epi pen just in case. might be worth checking out?



glss1/2fll said:


> Maria: Happy Birthday! Hope it was super.
> 
> BronxNancy: ahhhh. so cute. I love how he's waving to us!
> 
> Gotta dash. I snuck a peak at the scale this morning and was very pleasantly surprised at the loss. BUT I won't believe it unless it's still there on Friday. Had my 25 minute run this morning for week 7 day 2 of C25K. I'm not entering a 5K, just wanting to create a healthier me.



nice work on the run! the 25 min straight thru really makes you feel like you've accomplished something after all the starting and stopping the previous weeks! i started the program too with no race in mind and then after i finished it i was like i gotta do the princess half! lol!



pjlla said:


> Glad you aren't mad at me for being kind of a PITA about asking personal questions and stuff!
> 
> DD wants to go to Costa Rica next year on a school trip and we gotta come up with $2500 by November!  With me not working all summer, it will be tough!



i like that you ask the tough questions. i read them and it makes me think as well. we're all supporting each other here and sometimes that means you need to provide a little tough love! 

wow! costa rica! that would be so fun! $2500? yikes!! i bet it would be so worth it though! one of my best friends just moved back to the US after living in the jungle of costa rica for the last 6 years. she was literally saving the planet! 



bellebookworm9 said:


> So frustrated with her right now.



 mothers can be so frustrating. 



sahbushka said:


> So I had a taco salad for dinner with ground turkey, salsa, ff sour cream, shredded lettuce and a few chips!  Very tasty.  I also did another hour on the tread mill about 30 minutes of which I ran so that was good.  I have had all my water for the day plus some, have avoided all soda, have had my fruit, the bed is made, I still have 8 points left for the day so I think I will go see what I want!  Oh, and I need to put the kids to bed too.  I hope everyone is on plan.  I put a little sticky note on my computer at work that says how many days are left till my friends wedding in which I need to wear a dress that was extremely tight a few weeks ago and that seems to be helping me remember to make good choices.  Once the wedding is over it will be only 2 weeks until my birthday so I will probably do the same thing with a sticky note count down.  After that I don't know what I will count down but I will think of something.  I have always loved count downs and if this helps me stay on track then .
> 
> Later,
> SarahMay



nice job!!! 



Disneywedding2010 said:


> UGH! I swear if its not one thing with my body its another. I have to go in AGAIN for another x-ray and ultrasound. Why you might ask? Because dr looked at my leg today and didn't like the swelling, the color, or the fact that it was warm. Now have to make sure I don't have another blood clot. **INSERT BAD WORDS HERE**



ugh, bad words is right! hopefully it's not a clot!!



Castillo Mom said:


> I wanna be a loser!  I'm in week three of WW and would love to join all of you. I haven't read all of the instructions on how to do this as it's almost 2:00 a.m. but wanted to get on the bandwagon right away!  Sounds like a lot of fun and I"m looking forward to this being great motivation for me to stay on track!



welcome!



tigger813 said:


> Happy Birthday, Maria!
> 
> Congrats on the baby boy, Nancy!
> 
> Mother Nature hates me! Woke EVERYONE up at 5:40 with a massive BOOM! So kids are up and eating now. Called my mom who was crying as when I first tried to call she couldn't find the phone. She said yesterday a psychiatrist came in to talk to her and all she did was say how stupid they are and what a waste of money but she cries over not being able to find the phone! Never met anyone more resistant than her. She's hoping to go home Sunday. The doctor is coming in at 7 so she said she'd call me after. She said they are thrilled with her progress this week.
> 
> Sounds like another storm is rolling in.
> 
> Loved the Bruins game last night! We were so hot that Brian and I had a drink to cool off.
> 
> Ash still isn't feeling well so we're deciding if she will go to school or not. I'm letting her make the decision as she loves school so it's not a matter of her just not wanting to go. You can tell she's fighting something. If she stays home I will go in work late and bring her with me. I also have to go back tonight.
> 
> Need to get off my butt now and get going.
> 
> TTFN



i was up at 5:40 am too but not because of a storm, just because of a toddler. we could use a little rain right now. it is SO hot. going to be 97 today. 

hopefully your gal feels better. being sick when it's hot is really stinky. 

***************************************

good morning everyone! we are up and at 'em way earlier than i'd like but oh well. i ate a bunch of crap last night. no reason why. made a nice dinner but after thomas went to sleep i just ate and ate and ate. 

i should have used the trick that rose's article from yesterday talked about. HALT. i wasn't hungry, i was just tired and not feeling all that well. so of course all last night i couldn't sleep and when i did i had really bad nightmares! when will i learn my lesson? 

it is going to be a scorcher today! yuck! i don't think i'll run but i would like to do a little exercise. i think maybe i'll put thomas in the jogger and do one lap around maritime. at least i will move for a little. 

i'm taking him to the kid modeling place today. i don't think it's going to go well as he has been really cranky all morning. probably not good for making a good first impression. oh well, it's something to do and i bet the offices are air conditioned! 

HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO DONALD DUCK! i think after naps we may drive to roosevelt field mall and head over to the disney store. i think i need a fix. and maybe i'll buy a blue mickey onesie or something for the new baby. i mean, he can't have ALL hand-me-downs, right??


----------



## Rose&Mike

Castillo Mom said:


> I wanna be a loser!  I'm in week three of WW and would love to join all of you. I haven't read all of the instructions on how to do this as it's almost 2:00 a.m. but wanted to get on the bandwagon right away!  Sounds like a lot of fun and I"m looking forward to this being great motivation for me to stay on track!


Welcome! Pm your starting weight to donac. Weigh in days are Fridays. Read the first page of the thread so that you get a better idea of how it works.


----------



## Rose&Mike

QOTD Thursday, June 9
I thought I'd end the week with an easy one. What is your favorite Disney Resort?

*****
Have a great day everyone! We have someone coming to look at replacing our windows after work and then we are going running. It's supposed to be in the 90s again, but back in the 80s by Sunday. I'm going to get up and do some yoga (which I still hate) before work. It seems to really be helping with my itband issues. Stay hydrated! It's hot!


----------



## runner_princess

Rose&Mike said:


> QOTD Thursday, June 9
> I thought I'd end the week with an easy one. What is your favorite Disney Resort?
> 
> *****



Wilderness Lodge! However, my mom's is CBR, so we've stayed there more times than anywhere else!


----------



## tigger813

I need a moment as I just feel like crying with everything going on! Sister called and Mom is all out of sorts so she said just don't listen to her today. She keeps asking the same questions over and over again and they tell her she needs to ask some to the physical therapist. She won't listen to the psychiatrist or anyone explaining why she needs to see someone like that. Ashleigh forget her lunch, sister called right as I was trying to get Izzie ready for the bus. It's been thundering and lightning here all morning. My house is a mess and I just want to go back to bed. I told my co-worker that I would be in between 1030 and 11 and that I was just having a bad morning all around. My sunburn and heat rash are stinging so I need to run over to CVS before going into work. I have 3 clients today so it's going to be a long day.

I'm proud I'm just taking the morning for myself. I'm feeling overwhelmed with all that I have to do over the next 2 weeks before I leave and I'm trying to find time to go out alone with Brian.

Emailed sister-in-law to remind her about the recital and she said she thought she wasn't going. She knew my parents weren't coming up which meant my niece wasn't which meant that I now have 3 extra tickets for the show. I posted on FB and another mom from dancing said she could probably use them. DSIL hasn't even called to check on things and we haven't seen her since the middle of last month. I think I'll ask her to baby-sit next Friday night. I need a night out alone with Brian before I go.

Thanks for letting me cry on all of your shoulders this morning. I haven't had any chance for just me so I'm feeling lousy this morning and just am going to have a good cry!

Hey Sarah May- You inspired me to make a taco salad for Brian and my dinner tonight.I'm going to make it with TJs chile lime chicken burgers, Doritos, shredded lettuce, Mexican cheese and lite thousand island dressing. It's perfect for a hot night. 

Thanks again to all my friends here!

TTFN


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

dumbo_buddy said:


> i like the name of your local baseball team! i guess iron b/c it's near bethlehem?
> 
> how did the muffins turn out?? good for you for turning on the oven in this heat. the dinner i have planned for tonight involves turning on the oven and i'm not looking forward to it.



Yes they did get the name from being so close to bethlehem steel.  It is pretty cool.  The mascots are pigs that look like the phillie phanatic and their names are fefe and ferrous.  

The muffins got pretty good and are an edible breakfast for me.  I hate to even say this because I feel really guilty but we have central air so I didnt mind turning on the oven.  This was our first home with it and so for 28 years I lived in a home with only one air conditioner so I totally feel your pain.

I hope you can find a way to stay cool today.  I think going shopping for disney and baby stuff is a great idea.



cclovesdis said:


> It's week 1 and I've already went MIA.  I really should just post a warning that I'm going to vent and then post how miserable the day was instead of avoiding the thread because the day was so bad.



Sorry for all the drama CC.  I hope things get better soon.



pjlla said:


> Well friends!  I managed to make it on here again tonight, but I don't have much to say!!  I'm a bit stressed because I've been so busy lately and the house is getting out of hand.



Hang in there P



bellebookworm9 said:


> I talked to Mom about groceries today. Told her I was trying out Weight Watchers. She asked me why I don't just do the LA Weight Loss using the old booklets we've got. I prefer WW, not as restrictive. She said she'd be willing to shop with me and lose weight if I did LAWL. I asked her what the difference is if I shop for foods on LAWL or just to cook healthier meals. Didn't get an answer. So frustrated with her right now.



That has to be so frustrating.  When I still lived at home I had a job so it was a bit easier for me.  I did my own shopping and made my own dinner or lunch if my mom wasnt making something I could eat.  It sounds like your mom is just trying to be controlling.  I hope she comes around.



Disneywedding2010 said:


> UGH! I swear if its not one thing with my body its another. I have to go in AGAIN for another x-ray and ultrasound. Why you might ask? Because dr looked at my leg today and didn't like the swelling, the color, or the fact that it was warm. Now have to make sure I don't have another blood clot. **INSERT BAD WORDS HERE**



Thats not good.  I hope everything turns out ok.



Rose&Mike said:


> QOTD Thursday, June 9
> I thought I'd end the week with an easy one. What is your favorite Disney Resort?



Well I am only going to go off of the ones I have stayed at.  So that would be between All Star Sports, CBR, or AKL.  I would actually say CBR is my favorite.  I just love the feeling of peace while I am there.  

**********************************************************

We had a blast last night at the game.  My boys got lucky and while we were waiting to see the players come out an older gentleman that works there came over and was talking to the boys about baseball.  Then he came back and gave them each a used baseball.  Mike went and bought a sharpie just in case we could get any autographs.  The first person to come out was the Manager Ryne Sandberg.  Now for anyone who isnt a baseball freak I will say that he played for years with the cubs and then a few years in philly.  He was inducted into the Baseball Hall of Fame in 2005.  Well he said hello to the boys and signed their balls including writing HOF 05.  We stopped there.  These balls are going for 100 dollars on ebay. This will be something so special for my boys to have when they grow up.  We were so excited.

The other good part was I did not eat a thing while at the park.   It was so hot and humid that we were soaked by the time we got to the car.  

Im not sure what to do today with the boys.  It is suppose to be 96 today with a heat index of over 100.  The kids are bugging me to do something.  This may be a play in the hose kinda day.


----------



## pjlla

Disneywedding2010 said:


> UGH! I swear if its not one thing with my body its another. I have to go in AGAIN for another x-ray and ultrasound. Why you might ask? Because dr looked at my leg today and didn't like the swelling, the color, or the fact that it was warm. Now have to make sure I don't have another blood clot. **INSERT BAD WORDS HERE**



Prayers heading your way! Let us know what they find.



Castillo Mom said:


> I wanna be a loser!  I'm in week three of WW and would love to join all of you. I haven't read all of the instructions on how to do this as it's almost 2:00 a.m. but wanted to get on the bandwagon right away!  Sounds like a lot of fun and I"m looking forward to this being great motivation for me to stay on track!



Welcome!!  How are you liking WW?  Is it your first "attempt"? 



tigger813 said:


> Mother Nature hates me! Woke EVERYONE up at 5:40 with a massive BOOM! So kids are up and eating now.
> 
> Hates us too..... literally started raining 2 minutes after I had gone around the house and opened every window trying to get some cool air in....although I think even at that time it was STILL hotter out than it was in.
> 
> How long did your storm last? We had mild thunder/lightning around 9pm and low rumbles throughout the night, but nothing too big. But it did rain all night and is still raining, although the sun is trying to peek out.
> 
> Called Mom who was crying as when I first tried to call she couldn't find the phone. She said yesterday a psychiatrist came in to talk to her and all she did was say how stupid they are and what a waste of money but she cries over not being able to find the phone! Never met anyone more resistant than her. She's hoping to go home Sunday. The doctor is coming in at 7 so she said she'd call me after. She said they are thrilled with her progress this week.
> 
> Sounds like she is probably frustrated.  But glad that they are pleased with her progress.  How did her radiation treatment go this week? I'll bet she is really looking forward to your visit.
> 
> Ash still isn't feeling well so we're deciding if she will go to school or not. I'm letting her make the decision as she loves school so it's not a matter of her just not wanting to go. You can tell she's fighting something. If she stays home I will go in work late and bring her with me. I also have to go back tonight.
> 
> Need to get off my butt now and get going.
> 
> TTFN



Allergies maybe? If I didn't know better I would think that both of my kids have colds, but I'm pretty sure it is just seasonal allergies. I've been trying to make sure that they get their allergy meds every day, but sometimes they forget.



dumbo_buddy said:


> i like that you ask the tough questions. i read them and it makes me think as well. we're all supporting each other here and sometimes that means you need to provide a little tough love!
> 
> Thanks for saying that.....sometimes I'm afraid I come off a bit too tough or nosey....but it just usually means I'm struggling to help someone find a solution for a particular situation that I maybe don't understand.
> 
> wow! costa rica! that would be so fun! $2500? yikes!! i bet it would be so worth it though! one of my best friends just moved back to the US after living in the jungle of costa rica for the last 6 years. she was literally saving the planet!
> 
> Sounds a bit like DD... she would like to save the oceans.  Our HS is the only HS in the state of NH that offers course credit for a trip abroad. That said, they have to take an early morning class once a week for the entire year to study about their trip.  They have to pick a particular component of the trip to "specialize" in....either Spanish or Science.  DD obviously picked science, since she will be studying to become a marine biologist (and she HATES Spanish    ).
> 
> The $2500 is the "trip fee", which doesn't include the cost of her passport (gotta add that to my to-do list), spending money, clothes, etc.  She is SO busy, I don't believe she will have any time to earn any of this money herself, so I am encouraging her to ask for trip $$ for her birthday and Christmas.
> 
> If your friend would like to share any bits of wisdom or knowledge about CR with a group of HS students, please let me know!  I think talking (or emailing) someone who actually lived there for a period of time would be really interesting!!
> 
> i was up at 5:40 am too but not because of a storm, just because of a toddler. we could use a little rain right now. it is SO hot. going to be 97 today.
> 
> I remember those days!  I remember DD getting up SO early and I was SO tired that I would lay on the floor next to her as she played and fall asleep!  I felt like the worst Mom!  Especially the day around Easter when it happened and I awoke to find her eating Easter candy... wrapper and all!!!  (She was about 20 months.)
> 
> 
> good morning everyone! we are up and at 'em way earlier than i'd like but oh well. i ate a bunch of crap last night. no reason why. made a nice dinner but after thomas went to sleep i just ate and ate and ate.
> 
> i should have used the trick that rose's article from yesterday talked about. HALT. i wasn't hungry, i was just tired and not feeling all that well. so of course all last night i couldn't sleep and when i did i had really bad nightmares! when will i learn my lesson?
> 
> Like I've said before, for myself..... TIRED + HUNGRY + UNPREPARED = OVEREATING.  It is a SURE FIRE formula for trouble for me.  I find it often strikes when I get home late after a swim meet or something like that.  I might not even be hungry, but I'm exhausted and craving  a "comfort snack".  Usually if I can just tell myself to get out of the kitchen and go to bed, I'm okay.... but if I open a cupboard or the fridge.....look out!
> 
> it is going to be a scorcher today! yuck! i don't think i'll run but i would like to do a little exercise. i think maybe i'll put thomas in the jogger and do one lap around maritime. at least i will move for a little.
> 
> Make sure you get out EARLY before it gets too hot.  Don't forget, your body probably overheats easier cause you're pregnant.
> i'm taking him to the kid modeling place today. i don't think it's going to go well as he has been really cranky all morning. probably not good for making a good first impression. oh well, it's something to do and i bet the offices are air conditioned!
> 
> It is certainly worth a try. Could you bribe him with the promise of a small surprise later if he behaves well?  Maybe a new pail and shovel for the beach or a small truck or a new ball??  I've never been above bribing my kids!!
> 
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO DONALD DUCK!
> 
> Is it really his birthday??
> 
> i think after naps we may drive to roosevelt field mall and head over to the disney store. i think i need a fix. and maybe i'll buy a blue mickey onesie or something for the new baby. i mean, he can't have ALL hand-me-downs, right??



I love that I still have a Disney store nearby.... so many of them have closed over the past few years.  

But they aren't as good as they used to be.  I'm not crazy about the merchandise a lot of the time. Not enough adult stuff.



Rose&Mike said:


> QOTD Thursday, June 9
> I thought I'd end the week with an easy one. What is your favorite Disney Resort?
> 
> 
> Hard to say, as I have stayed in very few of them. I stayed in the Contemporary on my first visit in 1974 and have ALWAYS wanted to stay there again.  It would be UNBELIEVABLY cool to WALK to the MK!!!!  I practically get goosebumps just thinking about it.
> 
> We stayed at CBR for our honeymoon in 1992. Very nice, pretty resort... very spread out though.  I would stay there again if the price was right.
> 
> Stayed at Pop for our family trip in 2008. It was fun and while the room was pretty small, it worked just fine for the four of us that week.  I would stay there again.
> 
> Stayed at ALL-Star Sports with DD last month......mainly because the price was right! They even fulfilled our room request and we had a room exactly where I wanted.  Theming wasn't my favorite, although we did get to stay in Surf's Up. Honestly.... we saw almost NOTHING around the resort as we were totally commando park touring.  Would stay there again.
> 
> 
> Would love to try AKL some time.
> 
> Favorite resort......guess I'll have to say Contemporary.
> 
> *****
> 
> 
> Have a great day everyone! We have someone coming to look at replacing our windows after work and then we are going running. It's supposed to be in the 90s again, but back in the 80s by Sunday. I'm going to get up and do some yoga (which I still hate) before work. It seems to really be helping with my itband issues. Stay hydrated! It's hot!



Stay hydrated!  Running in 90 degree temps is tough! I hate that feeling that EVERYTHING is sweating.... including my ears and other odd spots that don't usually sweat!  

**********
Morning friends!!

Thankfully I'm NOT working today.  But I certainly have enough to do around here!  But I am VOWING to you now.... I will hit the TM before lunch today.  I am committing to just 30 minutes, but it is better than nothing.  In fact, if this rain stops in the next hour, I may even get outside, rather than the TM.  

It is another one of those days where I have SO MUCH to do, that I can't even figure out where to start.  So I'm starting here!!  

For those who might be interested, DD and I have started introducing more carbs into our WW/SB hybrid food plan.  We have been using the Joseph's flax seed/oat bran/whole wheat pitas and flat breads. Usually about 1 serving a day.  Also added in strawberries, blueberries, and apples.  DD has successfully lost all of her Disney gain.... me, not so much, but I'm working on it.  

FWIW, I've noticed that DD's skin is looking better since she dropped the white carbs and white sugar.  Might be just coincidence, but I think that there is some research to back up my theory.  She does work hard at keeping her skin clear, but sometimes it seems to be an uphill battle.  

Another busy weekend coming up, but at least Sunday is reasonably empty.  Swim meet Friday night, Rainbow Girls installation event Saturday.... and we are skipping the Rainbow Girls event on Sunday, since DD has to study for FINALS!  oh well.  I am hoping to spend a few hours doing something with DS. I feel like he and I haven't had much time lately!!

Then next weekend is swim meet at MIT on Saturday morning, graduation party at cousin's house in Central MA Saturday afternoon, and then Father's Day on Sunday!!  Haven't bought DH's gift yet, but I know what I want.  It was expensive at Staples, so I need to take a minute today to look online for it. 

If I could just get the Robotics fundraising letter done today so that I can distribute it tonight or tomorrow and get the house picked up, plus do my workout, I will consider today a success!!  

I'll pop on again later to chat....................P


----------



## sahbushka

Rose&Mike said:


> QOTD Thursday, June 9
> I thought I'd end the week with an easy one. What is your favorite Disney Resort?
> 
> *****
> Have a great day everyone! We have someone coming to look at replacing our windows after work and then we are going running. It's supposed to be in the 90s again, but back in the 80s by Sunday. I'm going to get up and do some yoga (which I still hate) before work. It seems to really be helping with my itband issues. Stay hydrated! It's hot!



That's supposed to be an easy one????!!!!????  Well, I have stayed at the Disneyland Hotel, the Paradise Pier Hotel, the Boardwalk, Port Orleans Riverside, and Coronado Springs Hotel so far.  Of those I would say that Port Orleans Riverside was my favorite.  I would really love to stay at Wilderness Lodge or Caribbean Beach Resort sometime but when we go to WDW in November we are staying in a Cabin at Fort Wilderness for 4 nights and at the All Star Movies Resort for 2 nights.  I also would love to stay at the Grand Californian sometime.  I have walked through it and it is amazing!

Oh, the scale was much nicer this morning!

SarahMay



tigger813 said:


> I need a moment as I just feel like crying with everything going on! Sister called and Mom is all out of sorts so she said just don't listen to her today. She keeps asking the same questions over and over again and they tell her she needs to ask some to the physical therapist. She won't listen to the psychiatrist or anyone explaining why she needs to see someone like that. Ashleigh forget her lunch, sister called right as I was trying to get Izzie ready for the bus. It's been thundering and lightning here all morning. My house is a mess and I just want to go back to bed. I told my co-worker that I would be in between 1030 and 11 and that I was just having a bad morning all around. My sunburn and heat rash are stinging so I need to run over to CVS before going into work. I have 3 clients today so it's going to be a long day.
> 
> I'm proud I'm just taking the morning for myself. I'm feeling overwhelmed with all that I have to do over the next 2 weeks before I leave and I'm trying to find time to go out alone with Brian.
> 
> Emailed sister-in-law to remind her about the recital and she said she thought she wasn't going. She knew my parents weren't coming up which meant my niece wasn't which meant that I now have 3 extra tickets for the show. I posted on FB and another mom from dancing said she could probably use them. DSIL hasn't even called to check on things and we haven't seen her since the middle of last month. I think I'll ask her to baby-sit next Friday night. I need a night out alone with Brian before I go.
> 
> Thanks for letting me cry on all of your shoulders this morning. I haven't had any chance for just me so I'm feeling lousy this morning and just am going to have a good cry!
> 
> Hey Sarah May- You inspired me to make a taco salad for Brian and my dinner tonight.I'm going to make it with TJs chile lime chicken burgers, Doritos, shredded lettuce, Mexican cheese and lite thousand island dressing. It's perfect for a hot night.
> 
> Thanks again to all my friends here!
> 
> TTFN



Glad I could help out and really funny as I had an extra 8 points so I ended up having a TJ's chili lime burger on a thin bun with some spinich leaves out of my garden...the first produce I have eaten from a garden I have created ever!

SarahMay


----------



## bellebookworm9

Rose&Mike said:


> QOTD Thursday, June 9
> I thought I'd end the week with an easy one. What is your favorite Disney Resort?



So far I've only stayed at two: All Star Music and Kidani Village @AKL. Kidani wins, hands down. It was just so awesome: the pool, the lobby, the decor, the rooms, even the transportation wasn't bad! If I ever buy DVC that's my number one home resort. However, we're staying at Beach Club Villas in October, and I hope we really like that too-but with Stormalong Bay and being steps from Epcot, how could we not?



mommyof2Pirates said:


> That has to be so frustrating.  When I still lived at home I had a job so it was a bit easier for me.  I did my own shopping and made my own dinner or lunch if my mom wasnt making something I could eat.  It sounds like your mom is just trying to be controlling.  I hope she comes around.



Last night I finally yelled/at confronted her. I think she understands now. She thought I've just been being mean for no reason. She agreed to buy healthier stuff.


----------



## Connie96

Rose&Mike said:


> QOTD Thursday, June 9
> I thought I'd end the week with an easy one. What is your favorite Disney Resort?



Of the four places I've stayed, I really, really  AKL and POFQ. Loved AKL - the views, the smells, the single stop busses. Loved POFQ - small, easy to navigate, shared busses with POR but they always stopped first at FQ so we always got a seat. 

CBR would have been better if we had known which section to ask for - too much walking to the hotel shop/food place and we could never get seats on the busses. BWI was nice but just didn't seem to justify the $$. There didn't seem to be much happening on The Boardwalk. We were there off-season, so maybe it would be more entertaining during a busier time. The walking distance to Epcot was nice but we seemed to go back and forth so much that I felt like we never really "did" Epcot that trip.

Someday, I'd really like to stay at the Poly too. I think it'd be a nice romantic spot for an anniversary vacation.


----------



## KristiMc

QOTD:  We really have loved them all (POR, WL, POFQ & BLT) for different reasons but my favorite would probably be BLT.  We loved being able to walk to MK.


----------



## pjlla

tigger813 said:


> I need a moment as I just feel like crying with everything going on! Sister called and Mom is all out of sorts so she said just don't listen to her today. She keeps asking the same questions over and over again and they tell her she needs to ask some to the physical therapist. She won't listen to the psychiatrist or anyone explaining why she needs to see someone like that.
> 
> Sometimes medications can make people confused. And it is possible with the medications and the radiation, perhaps she has some chemical build up in her body that is causing her confusion.
> 
> Before DFIL was diagnosed with his tumor, we all were thinking it was early Alzheimer's disease. When they FINALLY got him to a doctor they discovered his tumor and the reason for his mental state (chemical build up.... tumor related).  Maybe as her tumor(s) are shrinking with the radiation and such, the confusion will get better?  And  perhaps when she gets home she will be more clear-minded.  The hospital is a TERRIBLE place to really rest!      They are constantly coming in, taking BP and temperature, etc!  Plus it is just a different place.  Hopefully once she is home things will be better. Ashleigh forget her lunch, sister called right as I was trying to get Izzie ready for the bus. It's been thundering and lightning here all morning. My house is a mess and I just want to go back to bed. I told my co-worker that I would be in between 1030 and 11 and that I was just having a bad morning all around. My sunburn and heat rash are stinging so I need to run over to CVS before going into work. I have 3 clients today so it's going to be a long day.
> 
> I'm proud I'm just taking the morning for myself. I'm feeling overwhelmed with all that I have to do over the next 2 weeks before I leave and I'm trying to find time to go out alone with Brian.
> 
> Emailed sister-in-law to remind her about the recital and she said she thought she wasn't going. She knew my parents weren't coming up which meant my niece wasn't which meant that I now have 3 extra tickets for the show. I posted on FB and another mom from dancing said she could probably use them. DSIL hasn't even called to check on things and we haven't seen her since the middle of last month. I think I'll ask her to baby-sit next Friday night. I need a night out alone with Brian before I go.
> 
> Thanks for letting me cry on all of your shoulders this morning. I haven't had any chance for just me so I'm feeling lousy this morning and just am going to have a good cry!
> 
> Hey Sarah May- You inspired me to make a taco salad for Brian and my dinner tonight.I'm going to make it with TJs chile lime chicken burgers, Doritos, shredded lettuce, Mexican cheese and lite thousand island dressing. It's perfect for a hot night.
> 
> Thanks again to all my friends here!
> 
> TTFN



Sometimes when things are going badly, little things put you over the top. Like the straw the breaks the camels back.  Add to that the current heat index and it is no wonder you are feeling  a bit  and a bit   and a bit  and of course and 

I think taking sometime for YOURSELF today  is a FABULOUS idea.... even if you only manage 30 minutes.  And time for yourself and DH is a great idea too.  

And thanks for the taco salad idea!  Tonight was going to be pork, but I decided it was too heavy a meal for the night before weigh-in and it is TOO HOT to cook (even in the crockpot) and the grill ran out of gas last weekend and hasn't been refilled.  Taco salad for DD, DH, and myself....and tacos for DS. Cooked hamburg is already in freezer, have a few shells leftover from our last taco night.... should be just enough for one each for the salad eaters and 2 or 3 for DS.  Hit the grocery store yesterday, so I have plenty of salad fixings!  Can't wait!




mommyof2Pirates said:


> The muffins got pretty good and are an edible breakfast for me.  I hate to even say this because I feel really guilty but we have central air so I didnt mind turning on the oven.  This was our first home with it and so for 28 years I lived in a home with only one air conditioner so I totally feel your pain.
> 
> 
> Central air tends to be a regional thing, I find. I know almost NO ONE in NH with it in their homes, but family in PA all have it.  The only folks around here who have it are the "rich" folks!!
> 
> Hang in there P
> 
> Thanks!  School ends the 16th for DD and the 21st for DS.  The fundraiser I am holding for Robotics is 6/24.... after that things should relax just a bit!! And I'm trying to remember that if every room isn't clean....so be it!  If the lawn isn't mowed.... oh well! If the garage hasn't been cleaned out yet this spring... big deal!! Trying to keep all my balls in the air and I definitely drop at least one a day, but as long as it isn't a "breakable" one, life will go on.
> 
> 
> We had a blast last night at the game.  My boys got lucky and while we were waiting to see the players come out an older gentleman that works there came over and was talking to the boys about baseball.  Then he came back and gave them each a used baseball.  Mike went and bought a sharpie just in case we could get any autographs.  The first person to come out was the Manager Ryne Sandberg.  Now for anyone who isnt a baseball freak I will say that he played for years with the cubs and then a few years in philly.  He was inducted into the Baseball Hall of Fame in 2005.  Well he said hello to the boys and signed their balls including writing HOF 05.  We stopped there.  These balls are going for 100 dollars on ebay. This will be something so special for my boys to have when they grow up.  We were so excited.
> 
> The other good part was I did not eat a thing while at the park.   It was so hot and humid that we were soaked by the time we got to the car.
> 
> Im not sure what to do today with the boys.  It is suppose to be 96 today with a heat index of over 100.  The kids are bugging me to do something.  This may be a play in the hose kinda day.



Sounds like a memorable time at the game for the boys!  Another woman in the grocery line and I got chatting about doing crazy things for our kids in regards to their crushes/passions (like the time I drove 10+ hours round trip in two days to NYC so DD could meet Michael Phelps).  She said she remembers her dad driving her to a Cowsills concert in 1968 because it was so exciting! Your boys will remember things like the baseball game and getting the autograph for years to come!  

Sounds like a "picnic in the yard, followed by running through the sprinkler, followed by blankets on the floor while sitting in the a/c watching movies", kind of day! Wish we could indulge.  Sadly, my kids are sitting in non-air conditioned classrooms trying to concentrate and learn!!



sahbushka said:


> Glad I could help out and really funny as I had an extra 8 points so I ended up having a TJ's chili lime burger on a thin bun with some spinich leaves out of my garden...the first produce I have eaten from a garden I have created ever!
> 
> SarahMay



Isn't it a GREAT feeling to eat something you grew yourself??



bellebookworm9 said:


> So far I've only stayed at two: All Star Music and Kidani Village @AKL. Kidani wins, hands down. It was just so awesome: the pool, the lobby, the decor, the rooms, even the transportation wasn't bad! If I ever buy DVC that's my number one home resort. However, we're staying at Beach Club Villas in October, and I hope we really like that too-but with Stormalong Bay and being steps from Epcot, how could we not?
> 
> 
> 
> Last night I finally yelled/at confronted her. I think she understands now. She thought I've just been being mean for no reason. She agreed to buy healthier stuff.



I guess sometimes you just need to show someone how VERY SERIOUS you are about something.  Sorry it had to end up being a confrontation.  

***********

Well friends....dishwasher loaded, laundry sorted and started, DD's bathroom picked up  , bed made, TM time done, fundraising letter written and printed, living room picked up, dining room picked up (but still messy because DD is working on a project for school in there)... and on to cup of coffee #2!  

I need to print up the labels for the envelopes for the fundraising letter and clean all 3 toilets before I relax for lunch!  I'll be back!.................P


----------



## trinaweena

I knew wheni went to bed last night that today wasn't going to be a good day.  I think working every day is catching up with me and im just fed up with everything.  I've given myself the day off from running i just need some me time and im absolutly swamped with homework.  My essay that is due tomorrow I had finished on monday and sent it off to my teacher to look over before i handed it in.  Honestly i had though it was pretty decent but he sent it back with all these suggestions and changes I should make and now im just like, when am i going to get this done?! Working 1-9 today and 9-4 tomorrow with class at 6pm tomorrow! I'm seriously stressing and last night i found the easter basket that i had been refusing to touch and attacked some mini reeses cups! 

I'm bringing in the rest of the candy to work today, those vultures will get rid of it in two seconds.

Needless to say, i dont feel like excersizing and i dont even feel like eating. I feel like not having this stressful job and having to be there EVERY DAY because they decided to fire the other trainer and now wont help me with anything.

Ok rant over, im very sorry.  Ive had a really good week and today seems like the day that could break it all.


----------



## Zhoen

tigger813 said:


> I need a moment as I just feel like crying with everything going on!





tigger813 said:


> I'm glad you are getting it out.  Remember to take care of YOU!
> 
> Hey Sarah May- You inspired me to make a taco salad for Brian and my dinner tonight.I'm going to make it with TJs chile lime chicken burgers, Doritos, shredded lettuce, Mexican cheese and lite thousand island dressing. It's perfect for a hot night.
> 
> Teehee, ok, show of hands, how many of us, after yesterday's conversation, ended up doing tacos/taco salad/mexican last night?  We were SUPPOSED to have turkey-- and we did... just different turkey, ground turkey, and a whole CUP of refried beans... soooo yummy!  While I was at the store picking up what I needed, I saw they had "watermelon salsa"  Well, I have leftover cilantro from the tomato salsa last night, and of COURSE we have watermelon... I think I'm gonna have to try me some of that!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sahbushka said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, the scale was much nicer this morning!
> SarahMay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sahbushka said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wanna trade scales?  I have been the very picture of virtue all week, but my scale is objecting to how much salt and fiber I had for dinner yesterday.  Hopefully it will all flush out by tomorrow... if not, oh well, it means I'll get a bigger drop somewhere down the road, I hope...
> 
> QOTD 6/9 -- Well, see (and don't flame me.)  We have never stayed at a Disney Resort.  We've stayed twice at Shades of Green, but nowhere else.  My parents took me to WDW for the first (and only) time when I was 13.  My folks like making trips "on a shoestring,"  and this was one of those.  if they spent $500 total, the whole time, I'd be surprised (but hey, better than never going at all, right?)  Airfare courtesy of skymiles or some similar program, hotel $19 a night (1989) in Kissimee, and breakfast every day was one of the restaurants advertising "2 eggs, 2 bacon, and toast for $1.99!"  (They got ya on the beverages!)  I don't recall where our discount park tickets came from, but we had those, too.
> 
> I went twice more in HS with the band, but we stayed in hotels off-property for that, too.
> 
> We stayed at Shades of Green in 2001 when we took my step-daughter, before the remodel.  I liked it better than the new version.  And we stayed there again in 2006, when we sponsored my parents and sister to come along. (And yes, SoG is technically "on" the property, and has the busses and everything, but it's not run by Disney, so I don't think it "counts")
> 
> This next trip, I think my folks are tagging along, too, so I got a 3br timeshare somewhere in Kissimee.
> 
> Now, all that said, I REALLY like the Grand Floridian.  I went to the spa there the last trip I was on.  The spa was not the best I've ever been to, but not the worst, either, but I took the monorail to the hotel, and stepping off into the foyer, which they were busy decorating for the holidays (it was the week before Thanksgiving)... well, they were going for "wow factor" and they definitely succeeded.
> 
> I told my husband that next time, that's where I wanted to stay and I didn't care how much it cost... but, in the end, I'm a fairly practical person.  I can get a whole week at the timeshare for what one night would cost at the Floridian just for me and the kids (and not even in the really good rooms!), and we got the 3 br for the same price as the 2 br, so my parents (if they come) will be staying for free.  (But I still am going to to VISIT the Floridian.)
> 
> A charity I support can build a whole school in a village for what my "dream vacation" would cost, so if I ever did have that much money, no way could I justify blowing it on myself.  And, yes, there are all sorts of options on-property, even camping, but in the end, I just need a place to sleep, so I would rather spend the money on other things.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## JacksLilWench

Rose&Mike said:


> QOTD Thursday, June 9
> I thought I'd end the week with an easy one. What is your favorite Disney Resort?



My favorite Disney Resort is probably POFQ.  We stayed there last time in December, and I loooooooved it   So pretty and peaceful, I just wish it hadn't been 32 degrees that week scared1 and I could have enjoyed the pool...but I guess that's what I get for going in December!

*******
I am nervous as all get out for the weigh-in tomorrow.  I did NOT eat very well yesterday and according to the scale, I haven't lost anything.  I know, some of it's probably water because of the extra sodium I ate yesterday.  But it's discouraging   Especially since I just want more than anything to lose this weight.  I don't want to fight the battle anymore whenever I go clothes shopping- I just want to find stuff that fits without having to struggle in the fitting rooms and wonder if it's gonna look ridiculous because it's too small.  I don't think I have extreme goals, I just wish I could achieve them.

That being said....
I know this is not a doorway, this is a staircase and it will take time to get to the top.  If it were just handed to me, it wouldn't mean nearly as much as if I earned it and worked hard for it like I am now.  My first week might be a maintain week, and as much as I don't want it to be, I will use that as motivation to make NEXT week a Super Losing Week.

Thank you guys so much for letting me vent here.  I know I don't always respond to every poster, and I don't get in on the conversations too much (I can't keep up!  It's dizzying! ) but just to have a spot to come air my frustrations is really great and helps so much.  You ladies (and gentlemen!) are amazing and I am so proud to be a part of you!!


----------



## Zhoen

trinaweena said:


> I knew wheni went to bed last night that today wasn't going to be a good day.  I think working every day is catching up with me and im just fed up with everything.  I've given myself the day off from running i just need some me time and im absolutly swamped with homework.  My essay that is due tomorrow I had finished on monday and sent it off to my teacher to look over before i handed it in.  Honestly i had though it was pretty decent but he sent it back with all these suggestions and changes I should make and now im just like, when am i going to get this done?! Working 1-9 today and 9-4 tomorrow with class at 6pm tomorrow! I'm seriously stressing and last night i found the easter basket that i had been refusing to touch and attacked some mini reeses cups!
> 
> I'm bringing in the rest of the candy to work today, those vultures will get rid of it in two seconds.
> 
> Needless to say, i dont feel like excersizing and i dont even feel like eating. I feel like not having this stressful job and having to be there EVERY DAY because they decided to fire the other trainer and now wont help me with anything.
> 
> Ok rant over, im very sorry.  Ive had a really good week and today seems like the day that could break it all.



EAT! (healthfully).  You need the fuel with everything you have going on.  You've been running every day, instead of the every-other-day program, so "taking today off" isn't really doing anything wrong.  Reese's cups are one of my many vices, too, but your week is only "broken" if you let it be.  Out of all the things folks have been saying here, I think my favorite analogy is "if you broke one plate, would you break the rest of the set?"  Drink your water, get through your workday, one thing at a time.  As for you essay, suggestions are SUGGESTIONS.  If you agree with him and have time, sure, go ahead and make some changes, otherwise, polish any syntax and go with it.  Unless you sent in a pile of poo first and a diamond the second time, chances are the grades AREN'T going to be that different.  (It's called "central tendency"  In my grad school, you knew you were going to get an 89, B+, unless your paper was clearly tripe.  Nobody gave A's, but they didn't want to crush anyone's souls.)

Good for you for taking some "me" time.  You're doing great for exercise this week so far, so if you're tired, resting is the right choice, IMHO.  As for the evil Reese's.  It's done, can't be UN-done, and getting them out of the house is the safest choice, good for you!!!  Now, move on, on bad night is not going to break you unless you let it!  

Again.  EAT!  Something healthy for you!  NOT eating is NOT going to help you feel less tired or overwhelmed, and could set you up for bad choices tonight when you're tired from work and stressing looking at that paper...

Good luck, good choices, you can do this!!!:cheer2:


----------



## Zhoen

I am nervous as all get out for the weigh-in tomorrow.  

It's *NOT*! going to bite you 


But it's discouraging 

My scale was grumpy today too.  And it hurts when you are working hard for something you really want.  Discouraged is a perfect word to use... let's take that apart, both of us, because I felt that way too.  (If you can change you thoughts, you can change your feelings, if you can diffuse your feelings, they can't control you!)  Seems to me that if we start out discouraged, and we come here to the DIS for support, and we take a breath in the middle, because we all know breathing is good for stress, and we decide to keep fighting, maybe say it in a loud voice, represented by capitals, we can go from discouraged to DIS Couraged.  Change takes courage, you have it.  You wouldn't be here airing your soul if you didn't .  If the scale is unfriendly this week, use that courage to keep working hard next week, and sooner or later, the scale will budge.  It's a mathmatical certainty.  

I don't want to fight the battle anymore whenever I go clothes shopping- I just want to find stuff that fits without having to struggle in the fitting rooms and wonder if it's gonna look ridiculous 

No matter what size you are, there will ALWAYS be clothes that look great on the hanger and ridiculous on the human.  Where's our size 3 maintainer, she'll totally back me up on this!!! Look at the runway shows, those models are size ZERO, and even THEY can't save a lot of what designers come up with!

I wish you a pocket of exceptional-specific-gravity tomorrow, floating just above your scale... and if not, just like you said, USE that for fuel.


----------



## pjlla

trinaweena said:


> I knew wheni went to bed last night that today wasn't going to be a good day.  I think working every day is catching up with me and im just fed up with everything.  I've given myself the day off from running i just need some me time and im absolutly swamped with homework.  My essay that is due tomorrow I had finished on monday and sent it off to my teacher to look over before i handed it in.  Honestly i had though it was pretty decent but he sent it back with all these suggestions and changes I should make and now im just like, when am i going to get this done?! Working 1-9 today and 9-4 tomorrow with class at 6pm tomorrow! I'm seriously stressing and last night i found the easter basket that i had been refusing to touch and attacked some mini reeses cups!
> 
> I'm bringing in the rest of the candy to work today, those vultures will get rid of it in two seconds.
> 
> Needless to say, i dont feel like excersizing and i dont even feel like eating. I feel like not having this stressful job and having to be there EVERY DAY because they decided to fire the other trainer and now wont help me with anything.
> 
> Ok rant over, im very sorry.  Ive had a really good week and today seems like the day that could break it all.







Zhoen said:


> Teehee, ok, show of hands, how many of us, after yesterday's conversation, ended up doing tacos/taco salad/mexican last night?  We were SUPPOSED to have turkey-- and we did... just different turkey, ground turkey, and a whole CUP of refried beans... soooo yummy!  While I was at the store picking up what I needed, I saw they had "watermelon salsa"  Well, I have leftover cilantro from the tomato salsa last night, and of COURSE we have watermelon... I think I'm gonna have to try me some of that!!!
> 
> Not last night, but definitely tonight!!
> 
> I told my husband that next time, that's where I wanted to stay and I didn't care how much it cost... but, in the end, I'm a fairly practical person.  I can get a whole week at the timeshare for what one night would cost at the Floridian just for me and the kids (and not even in the really good rooms!), and we got the 3 br for the same price as the 2 br, so my parents (if they come) will be staying for free.  (But I still am going to to VISIT the Floridian.)
> 
> A charity I support can build a whole school in a village for what my "dream vacation" would cost, so if I ever did have that much money, no way could I justify blowing it on myself.  And, yes, there are all sorts of options on-property, even camping, but in the end, I just need a place to sleep, so I would rather spend the money on other things.



That is me, to a TEE!  When I book a trip I usually look around and dream a bit about staying deluxe.... then the "practical me" takes over and we end up staying value (or off-site).  It isn't so much a matter of having the money... more that it feels like a waste to spend it on a hotel room.  I don't fault others who choose to stay deluxe, though.  



Zhoen said:


> EAT! (healthfully).  You need the fuel with everything you have going on.  You've been running every day, instead of the every-other-day program, so "taking today off" isn't really doing anything wrong.  Reese's cups are one of my many vices, too, but your week is only "broken" if you let it be.  Out of all the things folks have been saying here, I think my favorite analogy is "if you broke one plate, would you break the rest of the set?"  Drink your water, get through your workday, one thing at a time.  As for you essay, suggestions are SUGGESTIONS.  If you agree with him and have time, sure, go ahead and make some changes, otherwise, polish any syntax and go with it.  Unless you sent in a pile of poo first and a diamond the second time, chances are the grades AREN'T going to be that different.  (It's called "central tendency"  In my grad school, you knew you were going to get an 89, B+, unless your paper was clearly tripe.  Nobody gave A's, but they didn't want to crush anyone's souls.)
> 
> Good for you for taking some "me" time.  You're doing great for exercise this week so far, so if you're tired, resting is the right choice, IMHO.  As for the evil Reese's.  It's done, can't be UN-done, and getting them out of the house is the safest choice, good for you!!!  Now, move on, on bad night is not going to break you unless you let it!
> 
> Again.  EAT!  Something healthy for you!  NOT eating is NOT going to help you feel less tired or overwhelmed, and could set you up for bad choices tonight when you're tired from work and stressing looking at that paper...
> 
> Good luck, good choices, you can do this!!!:cheer2:



All so well said that I didn't have any more to offer!!



JacksLilWench said:


> I am nervous as all get out for the weigh-in tomorrow.  I did NOT eat very well yesterday and according to the scale, I haven't lost anything.  I know, some of it's probably water because of the extra sodium I ate yesterday.  But it's discouraging   Especially since I just want more than anything to lose this weight.  I don't want to fight the battle anymore whenever I go clothes shopping- I just want to find stuff that fits without having to struggle in the fitting rooms and wonder if it's gonna look ridiculous because it's too small.  I don't think I have extreme goals, I just wish I could achieve them.
> 
> That being said....
> I know this is not a doorway, this is a staircase and it will take time to get to the top.  If it were just handed to me, it wouldn't mean nearly as much as if I earned it and worked hard for it like I am now.  My first week might be a maintain week, and as much as I don't want it to be, I will use that as motivation to make NEXT week a Super Losing Week.
> 
> Thank you guys so much for letting me vent here.  I know I don't always respond to every poster, and I don't get in on the conversations too much (I can't keep up!  It's dizzying! ) but just to have a spot to come air my frustrations is really great and helps so much.  You ladies (and gentlemen!) are amazing and I am so proud to be a part of you!!



It sounds like you have a good attitude going into the weigh-in tomorrow.  Keep that positive thinking, but even if you have a maintain, please don't be too frustrated!  

***********

I'm back, but my toilets aren't clean yet!!

I've been working on stuff for the robotics fundraiser for about 90 minutes now!!  Yikes!  But at least all of my advertising is done (other than hanging stuff on community bulletin boards tonight hopefully).  

I've got to run around town dropping off letters asking for donations at local businesses.... I'll probably be a bucket of sweat by the time I'm done getting in and out of my car in 90 degree heat!  I'm going to try to convince DS to come along and help out.  

Just finishing up my hodgepodge lunch of a bit of lean deli ham, a whole red bell pepper, 1/2 C lowfat cottage cheese with onion and chive, and a Green Giant 1 point broccoli and cheese cup (don't like it really, but need to clean out the freezer.... this is the last one, thank goodness!).  Gonna finish my seltzer and have an apple and call it good!

DH is away today..... if he isn't going to be back in time for dinner, I may postpone taco salad to another night and just grab Subway with the kids tonight. We don't indulge like that very often on a weeknight....it would be a nice treat.  We'll see.

DS gets home in about one hour... time to finish those toilets!! .......P


----------



## Worfiedoodles

Rose&Mike said:


> *QOTD Wednesday, June 8
> What are your emergency healthy snack ideas for when you are out and don't have time to get a healthy meal, or for when you are home and you just can't make it until dinner without eating something? *



I try to always have something with me, a small bag of almonds, some kind of bar, or a little bag of fresh fruit or veggies, like grapes or baby carrots. 



Rose&Mike said:


> QOTD Thursday, June 9
> I thought I'd end the week with an easy one. What is your favorite Disney Resort?



I've stayed at POR, POFQ, CSR, BC, WL and AS Sports. I really like the peace factor at CSR, WL is so majestic, and the pool area at BC cannot be beat. But for convenience to the things I want to do, I think I'd pick POR. 

I only have time for a few shoutouts -- 

*Nancy* -- I am lovin' the photo with Buddy and Mauro! How awesome for you! 

*Pamela* -- I had a rude awakening when I moved from MO to MA. I had never lived without central air before! I was pleasantly surprised to find out we rarely need it 

 -- for everyone who needs one!

Maria


----------



## pjlla

Well.... I at least have 3 clean toilets to show for today!

One load of clothes on the line and another in the washer.  Would have been done sooner, but my washer has issues with shutting off at random times.... sometimes 4 or 5 times per load!  If I don't notice it, then it will just sit there until I come push "start" again!  So the load I started this morning to hang out took about 5 hours to actually get done!!  And now I can hear that the next load has stopped too!!! ERRRHHHGGG I'm just too cheap to call the repair man..... it would probably cost $100 for him to come and tell me that the part it needs costs as much as a new machine! I'll limp along with this one for now.  It is only 6 years old!  

Half a dozen eggs boiled, cooled, peeled and in the fridge for meals and snacking.  Cooked hamburger from freezer for tonight's (maybe) taco salads. 
Bathroom rugs in laundry room waiting for next load.  Toilet paper refilled in all bathrooms.  All bathroom trash emptied.  

Forgive me for thinking out loud.... I'm trying to make myself feel like I actually accomplished something today!  Hopefully I'll have time to vacuume before I leave at 3:10 to pick up DD.  

Haven't spoken with DH so I don't know if tonight will be dinner at home or Subway.  Guess I need to do that.  And I haven't had my apple yet.... no wonder I'm still hungry!....................P


----------



## dumbo_buddy

hi friends - just a quick midday hello. 

it is 96 degrees here in the bronx. 96! what is UP with that?? my friend just invited us to go over and swim in their new pool. sounds nice but i don't even want to move to go over there! and i haven't gone to the grocery store for the quickie stuff i need for dinner. blah. 

i took thomas to that talent place and he was like a completely different child! in a good way!  he was all mister giggles and waving and blowing kisses at the agent. LOL! the woman said he has a great look! i was actually surprised and thought maybe he is TOO white! it seems alot of the print ads our there have pictures of ethnically ambiguous kids and thomas is most definitely not that! anyway, we are going in on sunday to get his head shots taken and the lady said she's really excited to work with him. i kind of busted her balls for a little. the headshots are VERY expensive and i said that i didn't want to waste the money unless she thought he'd get some work. she was very adamant about saying that she wouldn't waste my time. i even asked her to tell me about the last person she said no to because i didn't believe her that she just has everyone come in for head shots! LOL! i'm such a new yorker 

anyway, we're going to do the headshots. i mean, if anything at least we'll have a great photo and it'll be an experience.


----------



## Rose&Mike

*Kathy*--thinking of you today.



tigger813 said:


> Thanks for letting me cry on all of your shoulders this morning. I haven't had any chance for just me so I'm feeling lousy this morning and just am going to have a good cry!
> 
> 
> Thanks again to all my friends here!
> 
> TTFN


Sending you kind thoughts and lots of hugs Tracey.  Hang in there.



mommyof2Pirates said:


> **********************************************************
> 
> We had a blast last night at the game.  My boys got lucky and while we were waiting to see the players come out an older gentleman that works there came over and was talking to the boys about baseball.  Then he came back and gave them each a used baseball.  Mike went and bought a sharpie just in case we could get any autographs.  The first person to come out was the Manager Ryne Sandberg.  Now for anyone who isnt a baseball freak I will say that he played for years with the cubs and then a few years in philly.  He was inducted into the Baseball Hall of Fame in 2005.  Well he said hello to the boys and signed their balls including writing HOF 05.  We stopped there.  These balls are going for 100 dollars on ebay. This will be something so special for my boys to have when they grow up.  We were so excited.
> 
> The other good part was I did not eat a thing while at the park.   It was so hot and humid that we were soaked by the time we got to the car.
> 
> Im not sure what to do today with the boys.  It is suppose to be 96 today with a heat index of over 100.  The kids are bugging me to do something.  This may be a play in the hose kinda day.


What a fabulous night! Now will the boys expect hall of fame autographed balls everytime you go to a game? And woohoo for avoiding all that ballpark food--(and beer!)



sahbushka said:


> Oh, the scale was much nicer this morning!
> 
> SarahMay






trinaweena said:


> I knew wheni went to bed last night that today wasn't going to be a good day.  I think working every day is catching up with me and im just fed up with everything.  I've given myself the day off from running i just need some me time and im absolutly swamped with homework.  My essay that is due tomorrow I had finished on monday and sent it off to my teacher to look over before i handed it in.  Honestly i had though it was pretty decent but he sent it back with all these suggestions and changes I should make and now im just like, when am i going to get this done?! Working 1-9 today and 9-4 tomorrow with class at 6pm tomorrow! I'm seriously stressing and last night i found the easter basket that i had been refusing to touch and attacked some mini reeses cups!
> 
> I'm bringing in the rest of the candy to work today, those vultures will get rid of it in two seconds.
> 
> Needless to say, i dont feel like excersizing and i dont even feel like eating. I feel like not having this stressful job and having to be there EVERY DAY because they decided to fire the other trainer and now wont help me with anything.
> 
> Ok rant over, im very sorry.  Ive had a really good week and today seems like the day that could break it all.


Just do the best you can--that's all you can do. Hang in there.



JacksLilWench said:


> That being said....
> I know this is not a doorway, this is a staircase and it will take time to get to the top.  If it were just handed to me, it wouldn't mean nearly as much as if I earned it and worked hard for it like I am now.  My first week might be a maintain week, and as much as I don't want it to be, I will use that as motivation to make NEXT week a Super Losing Week.


very well said. And fwiw--a maintain is not a gain.



dumbo_buddy said:


> i was actually surprised and thought maybe he is TOO white! it seems alot of the print ads our there have pictures of ethnically ambiguous kids and thomas is most definitely not that!



 I have an ethnically ambiguous husband and kid so this cracked me up! When Tom was little and we lived in San Diego people asked me if I was the nanny! The funny thing is, when he smiles he looks so much like my dad and cousins that it's frightening. Glad it was a good experince!

******
Here's some food for thought as we get ready for weigh-in tomorrow. Take a minute to think about how the week has gone? Did you drink your water? Did you get any exercise in? Did you journal your food? Did you follow your plan if you had one? What are you most proud of this week? Do you feel like you made a good starting effort?

I'm not going to say the number on the scale doesn't matter--cause it still matters to me. But, I know what I did right this week and I know what I could have worked harder on. The scale will say what it will say. 

Don't beat yourself up and throw in the towel if you are disappointed, just pick yourself up, get a big glass of water and keep moving forward.

Have a great evening.


----------



## SettinSail

Zhoen said:


> A word for those who aren't swapping up their eating much, but exercising a lot, my beautiful sister put on a great deal of weight throughout her 4 pregnancies, and for financial reasons couldn't manage the more expensive, healthier choices in the grocery stores... she was obese for years.  She has been working out like a mad beast the last year or so, and she has lost over 50lbs and looks fantastic



Thanks for sharing - this is very encouraging!  This sounds like me; I have really steped up my exercise in the 15 months I've been at this but have not managed to conquer the eating beast as much.  I've gotten results but very slowly.  And, my eating is slowly coming around now too.  There may be hope for me yet.



Connie96 said:


> We currently have 21 participants and an average total measurement of 171 1/3 inches.



Off to a great start   Thanks Connie for keeping up with all of this. Yes, the cumulative total makes me feel sooooo small now



trinaweena said:


> Its been a long day. Decided to go for a run before work since I had to bring my dad to work anyways. Trust me when I woke up I waas not planning on it! I also wasn't scheduled to run today but I've been enjoying it so much I didn't see the harm.
> 
> So now im at work and im just exhausted.  The soda case is looking real tempting. Anyone. Have any thing they go to when they need that energy boost? Normally I would have a can of coke but no more soda for me!
> 
> Just a few more hours then home for day 9 of 30 day shred, which I do not feel like doing, and a fair amount of homework tonight!



Re-read over what you wrote and the highlighted sentences
You know your body better than I do but I wanted to suggest you stick to running every other day for awhile.  Your body really does need the rest.
You've got so much going on!  Strive for moderation at first.  You can always go full guns later on.
As for energy boost other than coke, how about ice cold water, gum, black coffee, small protein snack, piece of fruit?   Hang in there



cclovesdis said:


> I really should just post a warning that I'm going to vent CC



  and kudos for you for getting on the board and venting instead of stewing on your own!   Glad to hear today was a better day.  Good luck with the journaling - you can do it!   Your job sounds so mysterios.....heavy lifting....cold areas in the bldg.....hot areas in the bldg......lots of number crunching and statistical analysis.....Sounds like you enjoy it!



bellebookworm9 said:


> I've had a very good day today! Stayed within my allotted WW points, and actually have one left over, but since I'm not sure what's worth one point, not going to bother with it. Did some moderate intensity housework for 45 minutes today (scrubbed the bathroom, vacuumed, dishes, cleaned up my room, made the bed, cleaned off a shelving unit for my townhouse next year) and I have some laundry in now.



Great job!!!  Sounds like you already know this, but WW is so much healthier for you than LAWL.  Enjoy your new glasses!   I think mine are atleast 10 years old!



sahbushka said:


> I also did another hour on the tread mill about 30 minutes of which I ran so that was good.  I have had all my water for the day plus some, have avoided all soda, have had my fruit, the bed is made, I still have 8 points left for the day so I think I will go see what I want!



WOW!!  A lot of high achievers here!   Great job !

I love countdowns too and I LOVE to try on clothes that were once too tight and now fit.  It's like a miracle!   Every time it happens I can hardly believe it! I had DH take my picture after 20 lbs lost and then 25 lbs lost and I am just waiting for 30 lbs to see my progress.



Disneywedding2010 said:


> UGH! I swear if its not one thing with my body its another. I have to go in AGAIN for another x-ray and ultrasound. Why you might ask? Because dr looked at my leg today and didn't like the swelling, the color, or the fact that it was warm. Now have to make sure I don't have another blood clot. **INSERT BAD WORDS HERE**



Yikes  I hope you get a good report



Castillo Mom said:


> I wanna be a loser!  I'm in week three of WW and would love to join all of you. I haven't read all of the instructions on how to do this as it's almost 2:00 a.m. but wanted to get on the bandwagon right away!  Sounds like a lot of fun and I"m looking forward to this being great motivation for me to stay on track!







tigger813 said:


> Called my mom who was crying as when I first tried to call she couldn't find the phone. She said yesterday a psychiatrist came in to talk to her and all she did was say how stupid they are and what a waste of money but she cries over not being able to find the phone! Never met anyone more resistant than her. She's hoping to go home Sunday. The doctor is coming in at 7 so she said she'd call me after. She said they are thrilled with her progress this week.



Glad to hear she's progressing well.  I know it's upsetting for you when she is resistant



tigger813 said:


> Loved the Bruins game last night! We were so hot that Brian and I had a drink to cool off.






dumbo_buddy said:


> i ate a bunch of crap last night. no reason why. made a nice dinner but after thomas went to sleep i just ate and ate and ate.



I think for me it is just in my nature to EAT !    For some reason, my brain thinks I will NEVER see food again!   EAT IT NOW!   STOCK UP!!!

I am trying to remember HALT too.  It worked for me at times today but once today I just dove into something I saw w/o thinking.

Sometimes I console myself with the thought that maybe I am supposed to be a 300 lb woman and I have really been successful with keeping the weight down



Rose&Mike said:


> QOTD Thursday, June 9
> I thought I'd end the week with an easy one. What is your favorite Disney Resort?




I've only stayed at Grand Floridian, Wilderness Lodge, Fort Wilderness and Disneyland Hotel.  GF was my favorite but that was my Honeymoon and a long time ago.  Like others have mentioned, I wouldn't dare spend that kind of money today.  WL was a family favorite but last time we stayed there it was really showing some wear and tear.  I'd love to try WL villas.

Rose, I have been hating my yoga class lately too.  We've only been having it sporadically lately due to end of school year conflicts so it's been really hard to do when I have it.  And, it get SO hot it there! 



tigger813 said:


> I need a moment as I just feel like crying with everything going on! Sister called and Mom is all out of sorts so she said just don't listen to her today. She keeps asking the same questions over and over again and they tell her she needs to ask some to the physical therapist. She won't listen to the psychiatrist or anyone explaining why she needs to see someone like that. Ashleigh forget her lunch, sister called right as I was trying to get Izzie ready for the bus. It's been thundering and lightning here all morning. My house is a mess and I just want to go back to bed. I told my co-worker that I would be in between 1030 and 11 and that I was just having a bad morning all around. My sunburn and heat rash are stinging so I need to run over to CVS before going into work. I have 3 clients today so it's going to be a long day.
> 
> I'm proud I'm just taking the morning for myself. I'm feeling overwhelmed with all that I have to do over the next 2 weeks before I leave and I'm trying to find time to go out alone with Brian.
> 
> Emailed sister-in-law to remind her about the recital and she said she thought she wasn't going. She knew my parents weren't coming up which meant my niece wasn't which meant that I now have 3 extra tickets for the show. I posted on FB and another mom from dancing said she could probably use them. DSIL hasn't even called to check on things and we haven't seen her since the middle of last month. I think I'll ask her to baby-sit next Friday night. I need a night out alone with Brian before I go.
> 
> Thanks for letting me cry on all of your shoulders this morning. I haven't had any chance for just me so I'm feeling lousy this morning and just am going to have a good cry!



Hang in there Tracy!   Take it one day at a time.  Glad you are taking some time for yourself today.  I've felt like crying a few times lately too but I haven't given in yet!



mommyof2Pirates said:


> The first person to come out was the Manager Ryne Sandberg.


   AWESOME!!!   I seem to recall he was a total hottie too!



mommyof2Pirates said:


> The other good part was I did not eat a thing while at the park.   Im not sure what to do today with the boys.  It is suppose to be 96 today with a heat index of over 100.  The kids are bugging me to do something.  This may be a play in the hose kinda day.



Great job on no eating at the park!   Do they like to play in the sprinkler?  Or maybe a kiddie pool at home?  Older DS may be too old for that?  



trinaweena said:


> I knew wheni went to bed last night that today wasn't going to be a good day.  I think working every day is catching up with me and im just fed up with everything.  I've given myself the day off from running i just need some me time and im absolutly swamped with homework.  My essay that is due tomorrow I had finished on monday and sent it off to my teacher to look over before i handed it in.  Honestly i had though it was pretty decent but he sent it back with all these suggestions and changes I should make and now im just like, when am i going to get this done?! Working 1-9 today and 9-4 tomorrow with class at 6pm tomorrow! I'm seriously stressing and last night i found the easter basket that i had been refusing to touch and attacked some mini reeses cups!
> 
> I'm bringing in the rest of the candy to work today, those vultures will get rid of it in two seconds.
> 
> Needless to say, i dont feel like excersizing and i dont even feel like eating. I feel like not having this stressful job and having to be there EVERY DAY because they decided to fire the other trainer and now wont help me with anything.
> 
> Ok rant over, im very sorry.  Ive had a really good week and today seems like the day that could break it all.



Nope, one day is not going to wreck your week - you're not going to let it! !

Maybe at stressful times like this, you can just look at your options in a calm way and tell yourself that exercise may have to be shortened or skipped for this day and you may have to go to a quick meal option (still healthy) but know that you will get right back on track the next day.  Don't panic!  You can do it!  Good job on getting rid of the candy!



JacksLilWench said:


> I don't think I have extreme goals, I just wish I could achieve them.
> 
> That being said....
> I know this is not a doorway, this is a staircase and it will take time to get to the top.  If it were just handed to me, it wouldn't mean nearly as much as if I earned it and worked hard for it like I am now.  My first week might be a maintain week, and as much as I don't want it to be, I will use that as motivation to make NEXT week a Super Losing Week.



You can do it !!!!   Great attitude!  As someone else here said (LisaH?) A maintain is a win every time!



pjlla said:


> Well.... I at least have 3 clean toilets to show for today!
> 
> Toilet paper refilled in all bathrooms.  All bathroom trash emptied.
> 
> Hopefully I'll have time to vacuume before I leave at 3:10 to pick up DD.



Pamela - PUT THOSE KIDS TO WORK!!   My DS is lazy as all get out but he is required to make up his bed daily, clean his own bathroom, dust and vacuum his room weekly, help with cooking and cleaning at meal times, trash, his laundry and sometimes more.  Just sayin

Good luck with your washer.  I used to have one that we had to "fiddle with" from time to time so I know what you mean.



dumbo_buddy said:


> he was all mister giggles and waving and blowing kisses at the agent.



cute!    Good luck; how exciting if it turns into something big for him!





Had a good day today.  Eating went well.  I talked myself out of several things I wanted at the grocery store only to sucuumb to something I picked up at the bakery for DS and he didn't want it.  I didn't use any of my strategies to stop or think or anything.  I ate a bite of the second bakery item and got my senses back and quit.  Spent most of the day at the thermal baths in Beuren with 5 friends.  Pure heaven on earth.  I wish we had something like that back home.  Someone picked up one of the items we sold and I made 30 euros!!!  Last night, a good friend sent her husband to pick up her item and he didn't pay me!  Yes, I should have said something but it was too awkward.  The item was only 15 euros and I've probably eaten 200 euros worth of food and wine at their house in the past 2 years.  I may have to consider that a give-away.

Good luck to everyone at WI tomorrow !!!

Shawn


----------



## Connie96

Rose&Mike said:


> Here's some food for thought as we get ready for weigh-in tomorrow. Take a minute to think about how the week has gone? Did you drink your water? Did you get any exercise in? Did you journal your food? Did you follow your plan if you had one? What are you most proud of this week? Do you feel like you made a good starting effort?
> 
> I'm not going to say the number on the scale doesn't matter--cause it still matters to me. But, I know what I did right this week and I know what I could have worked harder on. The scale will say what it will say.



I do feel like I've had a good week. Drank plenty of water. Didn't exercise. (But, I can tell you that walking on crutches for the past several days has already made my arms, shoulders, core and back stronger. I'll take it!) I have logged every bite of food for 10 days with no exceptions. And right now, that is my whole plan: log it all - the good, the bad and the ugly. And I do feel like I really am off to a good start.

I expect the scale to show a loss tomorrow and, yes, I would be disappointed if it didn't. But, I'm really trying to find my success in the individual choices and actions. Did I log my food today? Check! Mission accomplished. And tomorrow, I'll do it again.


----------



## DisCanCan

Hi I am Candice  I am 35 & from Regina, Saskatchewan, Canada  I started the last challenge but life got in the way & I didnt finish but I plan to this time, so please add me to the loser list...   I have been struggling with my weight & getting healthy all my life  I have a habit of starting off strong & then slipping & going back to old habits  But its easier said then done  This past 10 months have been very stress full & not so much with taking care of myself but my family...  In October we found out that my Dad has multiple myeloma, I have been trying my best to deal with it but I am afraid that I went back to my old habits & used food to comfort myself...  I made a promise to myself that I would give 110% & I would also keep telling myself that this takes time & I am trying really hard not to expect immediate results


----------



## Zhoen

Hiya Candice!  

So sorry about your Dad.  But so glad to hear you are taking care of yourself.  Just wanted to say "hi"!


----------



## satorifound

QOTD Thursday, June 9 -- I thought I'd end the week with an easy one. What is your favorite Disney Resort? 

I have only stayed at the Cabins so far, but my dream resort is AKL with a Savannah view.    I think it would be very cool to look out the windows and see the animals.


----------



## tigger813

QOTD: We've stayed at several but I have to say my overall favorite for making me feel like home is AKV! I just loved it and the bar and CS was awesome! Our room choice got messed up but I still loved it!

My second favorite is BCV! I love how close it is to Epcot and the Boardwalk. I love being able to walk to 2 of the parks or take the boat. We've stayed at BCV twice so far. 

We also loved the Poly especially when we got a free upgrade to concierge as they were remodeling several of the buildings when we were there. We loved the pool and sitting on the beach watching the Water parade and the fireworks over MK!

I have to say we haven't been disappointed in any resorts that I can remember. We own at SSR and have no complaints about that either. POR was nice for the two nights we were there. 

Home from work. Went over early as the weather was getting bad. First client came and the second one didn't show up. That's unusual for him so I figure he got stuck in the bad weather. I know he'll reschedule so it's not a big deal.

Brian and the kids are watching Sponge Bob. Almost bed time and then we can spend some quality time together. 

The taco salad I made for supper turned out good. It was just the right amount and it seemed lighter with the chicken burger cut up in it!

Will drop off Izzie at school and bring the ice they need for their field trip. Then I will head to work for 2 clients. I'm hoping to leave there at 12 or 1 depending on how things go. Not supposed to be as hot. The thunderstorms cooled it down a lot.

Thanks for the hugs! They are very much appreciated! I also chatted online with a friend for a bit this morning and my co-workers make me laugh as do our clients!

TTFN


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

OK trying to catch up. I'm sorry if I miss anyone:


*QOTD: Favorite veggie.* Hands Down, yellow squash. I love love love it sliced and grilled with a little bit of olive oil brushed over it. 


*Tracey * We just turned the game on when Horton got hit. Wow is all I can say!! 
Glad they smoked it again last night. 

*Pamela* I think we should save the prizes for organizing til fall. Honestly we are both busy thins summer so I think we need to keep it scaled back our first time out of the gate. 

*JLW* Way to go on starting the journey to create the authentic you!! 
I think as women we put to much emphasis on what others think. Our parents, our significant others, our kids, our friends and our enemies. Hell I sit here sometimes and wonder if a prefect stranger is judging me because of my size, my clothes, if I shaved my legs that day. Well I say screw it, who cares what those people think!! If I'm ok without shaving my legs and wearing shorts then so be it! LOL

*Trina* Share your playlist (if I haven't seen it yet) I'll post mine in a bit. 

*Nancy* I would have snapped a photo of the hidden sign  and fought the ticket. 

*Angie* Sorry you are in a tough spot with the car. I'd make DH drive it til it was 100% fixed!! 

*Kathy* I'm glad you like the Quote about the stairs. It think it's a good one to really think about. 
I'm trying to find quotes that A) make you think and B) that just kick you in the butt. 

*DW2010* I used to love orange soda but when I was pregnant with DS14 I drank it for my glucose test thinking I'd do ok. OMG that stuff was rank!! I never touched the soda again. BLECH!! 
So I used it for all 4 kids thinking if I ever had the desire to drink it again, that would be the reminder to not! 

*QOTD Emergency snacks* I don't really have any but I'd have to say grapes would be my Number 1.

*Maria* Happy Birthday!! I'm sorry I missed it my friend! 

*Nancy* WOOHOO!!!! A boy!!!! you know I love those since I have 3 of them!!  Congrats!!!!

*CC* Hang in there!! I hope the coming days go easy on you. 

*Gretchen * Sorry your mom isn't being very supportive. No, I don't see the difference between LAWL and WW. Food is food, right? 

*QOTD Resort*  Oh it's so hard to pick but I'd have to say Animal Kingdom Lodge. I just love everything about it!!

*Tracey* I'm so sorry things are not improving with mom. I do know that when my friend was going through chemo the meds make her brain fuzzy. I hope things level out soon and I hope the Dr's listen to your mom and your sister and adjust her meds as needed. 
We will continue to pray for the whole family!

*Rose* food for thought. UGH, I know I can do better with food. I really need to get a handle on that part. 
Keep reading for my solution......

*Shawn* Awkward yes, but you need to stick up for yourself and tell friend that DH didn't pay you for said item. 
Sorry about the bakery, but at least you got your senses back before eating all of the second pastry.

*Candice* Welcome to the group! 
Sorry to hear about your dad. We are here for you when you need us! 
Where is Regina? We almost moved the Meadow Lake about 16 years ago, but couldn't get past the amount of snow they got! 

**********************
Whew!!! All caught up!!!!!!!!

Working on the organizational challenge but DS10 needs the computer so I'll be back!


----------



## Castillo Mom

pjlla said:


> Welcome!!  How are you liking WW?  Is it your first "attempt"?



Thanks for the welcome.  This is my first attempt at WW and for now I have mixed feelings about it.  But I'm sticking with it anyway and will see how things go.  I'm actually doing pretty well, I'm definitely losing but am struggling with tracking points.

QOTD:  That's a tough one.  I've stayed at four resorts so far, BC, Poly, SSR and AKV Kidani.  If we're talking deluxe resorts I'd have to say Poly.  We loved it there and I'm somewhat sad that we probably won't stay there again unless we stay on cash now that we're DVC member.  I love Kidani though and its my home resort.  Aulani is in our future so that might end up being a fav!


----------



## PRINCESS VIJA

HI everyone, just popping in to say HI!  I'm still doing well on my plan.  I am on day 5 and going strong.

We had a GREAT thunderstorm last night.  Does anyone else love them?  Very little rain so DS and I sat out on the porch and watched the thunder and lightning roll in. We had a great conversation too.  Probably one of my all time favorite thunderstorms.  It was beutiful.


----------



## cclovesdis

Welcome to Healthy Habits!

My name is CC (like see-see) and I will be your Healthy Habits (HH) coach for the Summer 2011 BL Challenge. I big thank you to donac and jenanderson for showing me the ropes.

*Here's How HH Works:* Each week, there will be 2 "things" to do each day. You earn 1 point for each day you do each "thing." So, if you do each "thing" for all 7 days, you earn 14 points. There will also be 2 mini-challenges each week. You earn 1 point for each mini-challenge you complete for a total of 16 possible points each week. At the end of the week, please PM me your total points. Here is an example:

4/7 eating 2 fruits
3/7 drinking 6 8 oz. glasses of water
1/2 mini-challenges completed

I will post the top scores as well as a list of the participants each week on/about Tuesday. You have until Tuesday at 5 PM EST to send me your points. Everyone who participates (regardless of his/her total points) will be entered into the drawing for a prize. It will be something related to the week's HH. You will need to PM me your address so I can send you the prize. If you do not WISH to be entered into the prize drawing, please let me know.

Healthy Habits Week 2

For All 7 Days:
1. Drink *8* 8 oz. glasses of water or a total of 64 oz. of water.
2. Write down everything you eat during the day. This week, write down one component of its "nutritional information." This could be carb grams, number of calories, or WW points-or whatever fits your plan best!

Mini-Challenge 1: Get in 3 20 minute (or more) workouts.
Mini-Challenge 2: Limit yourself to 2 or fewer cups of caffeinated beverages per day.

Feel free to ask any questions! Have a great week!


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

i am typing this with one hand since my 4 yr old is sleeping on me so i wii keep this short.

overall it was a great day. we ended up at the spray park again.  It was 98 degrees.   This time we ran into friends of ours.  Actually it was Mikes best man from our wedding and his wife and kids.  So it was nice to sit and catch up while the kids played.  

I did pretty good with eating and water but I didnt journal everything and I am pretty sure I went over a bit in points but not horribly.

Rose to answer your question....I am happy with how I did this week.  No matter what the scale is I am proud of myself and will not let the number discourage me if it is not good.  

For those weighing in tomorrow good luck.


----------



## Disneyland_emily

QOTD: Fav Resort? Though I've never stayed there: Wilderness Lodge followed by DAK Lodge. Out of places I've stayed? Pop Century 


-em


----------



## mackeysmom

Yikes - I had a bad few days food-wise.  

I've just been so hungry and have gone over my WW points each day for the past three days.  Since I don't have junk in the house, I've been overeating things like string cheese, reduced fat Wheat Thins, popcorn, etc.  We had our first REALLY hot day today and I didn't feel like cooking, so I went to the supermarket and got a "take and bake" pizza.  That, and a salad, wouldn't have been too bad - but I had about three servings.

On the positive side, I have continued to walk a minimum of three miles a day.  I played "angel vs. devil/should I or shouldn't I" for about a half-hour today because of the heat, but I sucked it up and walked anyway.   (Of course, as Murphy's Law would have it, I was sweating like a fool when I ran into my secret crush  - my UPS guy - while out walking!!)

QOTD - Favorite resort is Animal Kingdom Lodge or Port Orleans French Quarter.  My DVC home resort is Saratoga Springs, but have never actually stayed there.

- Laura


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

* Organizational Challenge 6/10 - 6/16   *

*Make beds
*do dishes every day and have a clean sink before bed

New - 
This week we are going to focus on meal planning and food organization. 
the things we need to do this week are:

1. clean out pantry. Purge out-of-date food items. Purge anything you "intended to use" but never will. And if you are bold, purge all the bad for you foods. If you can't justify tossing it because of cost then consider donating to your local food pantry or making those naughty treats and giving them away to neighbors, friends, or co workers. 
Sort remaining items into like categories of your choosing. Consider a clear over the door shoe organizer (Target or Walmart, I forget which one) for small packages like seasonings, soups, and various pouch like items. 

List all items in a notepad for reference when making a grocery list. 

Wash all shelves and floor before replacing food items. 

2. Clean out refrigerator. Purge old food, out-of-date items, non useful items. 
Bold move - purge all high fat sauces, dressings, and other condiments that are bad for you. 
Wash all shelves before replacing food items. Group items in like categories. 

List all items in a notepad for reference when making a grocery list. Check container levels of things such as butter, eggs, and milk. 

3. Clean out freezer. Purge all items that are frost bitten, old, or that are useless. Bold move - Consider tossing all frozen dinners that are high on fat and/or sodium (many convenience meals have huge amounts of sodium in them). 

List all items in a notepad for future reference when making grocery list. 

4. Grocery list day!!! Consulting your notepad and recipes, start building your menu for the week or 2 weeks. Pay close attention to your carbs, proteins and fats. Aim for well balanced meals. Be sure to add plenty of veggies. If you look at a plate divided into sections. Half of your plate should be filled with fruits and veggies. Fresh veggies are the best, followed by frozen, then canned. Don't skimp on the fruit and veggies, they are a great source of vitamins and nutrients. 
Bold move - Try a new recipe using healthy materials. Or update a healthier version of an old favorite.

5. Shop!!! First step, shop the perimeter of your store. This is where the best food items are located. Don't take kids if you can help it, and don't rush. Take time to read labels and do research before hand. Find out which foods have HFCS and Aspartame in them, try to find a healthy alternative if you can. 
I know it seems like a lot of work but consider the fact that you would do as much research on a car, why wouldn't you do it for your body. 
Look at healthy items that you can divide for great on-the-go snacks.


----------



## momofdjc

QOTD:  That's a hard one.  With 5 in the family we are limited to where we stay.  I love POR, WL and the Yacht club.  I haven't disliked anywhere we've stayed.


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

* Inspirational Quote 6/10/11  *

* Eat for the Body you want, not the body you have*

working on some food and eating quotes this week for added inspiration.


----------



## bellebookworm9

SettinSail said:


> Great job!!!  Sounds like you already know this, but WW is so much healthier for you than LAWL.  Enjoy your new glasses!   I think mine are atleast 10 years old!



I tried LAWL when I was about 15 years old, but I wasn't too serious about it (who is at that age?) so it didn't work. It did work for Mom, while she was sticking to it. I really thought it was just too much food, but I didn't know it's less healthy than WW. Though as I was checking out their site, it seems to be more focused on "Rapid Weight Loss" now than it was 5 years ago. 



PRINCESS VIJA said:


> We had a GREAT thunderstorm last night.  Does anyone else love them?  Very little rain so DS and I sat out on the porch and watched the thunder and lightning roll in. We had a great conversation too.  Probably one of my all time favorite thunderstorms.  It was beutiful.



I actually HATE thunderstorms. They terrify me; too many summers spent at camp where the trees would get hit and it would be very loud. Our dog is terrified of them as well. 



mackeysmom said:


> Yikes - I had a bad few days food-wise.
> On the positive side, I have continued to walk a minimum of three miles a day.  I played "angel vs. devil/should I or shouldn't I" for about a half-hour today because of the heat, but I sucked it up and walked anyway.   (Of course, as Murphy's Law would have it, I was sweating like a fool when I ran into my secret crush  - my UPS guy - while out walking!!)
> 
> QOTD - Favorite resort is Animal Kingdom Lodge or Port Orleans French Quarter.



Sorry you've had a bad few days  but good job on the walking.  Part of the reason I am doing to C25K on the treadmill right now (other than the timing is easier that way) is because I work up such a sweat! Although there aren't really any cute guys that I know of in the neighborhood, knowing my luck one will have moved in and I'd run into him sweating like a pig (Well, "girls don't sweat, they glisten"...props if anyone can name that reference!).

It seems a lot of people love AKL and POFQ. We want to stay at POFQ sometime, but renting DVC points is so much cheaper!
*****************************************

I had another good day today. Decided to stop at Tim Horton's after my eye appointment, but I planned that ahead of time and checked points on WW. I ordered a cinnamon raisin bagel with light cream cheese and a small iced cap...only to get to the library and discover they gave me butter instead.  No matter, I ate it anyway. Just googled the nutrition info when I got home and put it in. 

I used up all my points exactly today. I had three left over, so decided to look and see what I could have for that many point, and much to my delight, a 1/2 cup of sherbet was one of the choices! So I had that. 

I finished Week 1 of C25K today and I feel great!  Excited to move on to Week 2. 

I've done okay with the challenges this week. I've gotten my water in and journaled my food most days. I successfully cut out all soda for the week. I didn't get a true 45 minute work out in, but I did do that housework for 45 minutes yesterday. Does that count? 

I've decided that if I'm down at least 2 pounds tomorrow I'm going to the mall and buying some earrings as a reward. Starting with small goals and working my way up!


----------



## trinaweena

Zhoen said:


> EAT! (healthfully).  You need the fuel with everything you have going on.  You've been running every day, instead of the every-other-day program, so "taking today off" isn't really doing anything wrong.  Reese's cups are one of my many vices, too, but your week is only "broken" if you let it be.  Out of all the things folks have been saying here, I think my favorite analogy is "if you broke one plate, would you break the rest of the set?"  Drink your water, get through your workday, one thing at a time.  As for you essay, suggestions are SUGGESTIONS.  If you agree with him and have time, sure, go ahead and make some changes, otherwise, polish any syntax and go with it.  Unless you sent in a pile of poo first and a diamond the second time, chances are the grades AREN'T going to be that different.  (It's called "central tendency"  In my grad school, you knew you were going to get an 89, B+, unless your paper was clearly tripe.  Nobody gave A's, but they didn't want to crush anyone's souls.)
> 
> Good for you for taking some "me" time.  You're doing great for exercise this week so far, so if you're tired, resting is the right choice, IMHO.  As for the evil Reese's.  It's done, can't be UN-done, and getting them out of the house is the safest choice, good for you!!!  Now, move on, on bad night is not going to break you unless you let it!
> 
> Again.  EAT!  Something healthy for you!  NOT eating is NOT going to help you feel less tired or overwhelmed, and could set you up for bad choices tonight when you're tired from work and stressing looking at that paper...
> 
> Good luck, good choices, you can do this!!!:cheer2:



Somehow this was exactly what i needed to hear  I did force myself to eat today and still did good for the day and forced myself to drink my water at break time even though i DID NOT WANT.  I told myself to stop feeling guilty about not working out today because i have been doing good and there are going to be days when i just have too much on my plate.  And thanks for your words about my teachers suggestions.  It actually really helped for me to hear it.  I tend to freak out about school since ive been kicked out of two schools for failing and have now maintained a 4.0 average for 2 semesters. Sometimes it feels like I need A's or nothing.



dumbo_buddy said:


> hi friends - just a quick midday hello.
> 
> it is 96 degrees here in the bronx. 96! what is UP with that?? my friend just invited us to go over and swim in their new pool. sounds nice but i don't even want to move to go over there! and i haven't gone to the grocery store for the quickie stuff i need for dinner. blah.
> 
> i took thomas to that talent place and he was like a completely different child! in a good way!  he was all mister giggles and waving and blowing kisses at the agent. LOL! the woman said he has a great look! i was actually surprised and thought maybe he is TOO white! it seems alot of the print ads our there have pictures of ethnically ambiguous kids and thomas is most definitely not that! anyway, we are going in on sunday to get his head shots taken and the lady said she's really excited to work with him. i kind of busted her balls for a little. the headshots are VERY expensive and i said that i didn't want to waste the money unless she thought he'd get some work. she was very adamant about saying that she wouldn't waste my time. i even asked her to tell me about the last person she said no to because i didn't believe her that she just has everyone come in for head shots! LOL! i'm such a new yorker
> 
> anyway, we're going to do the headshots. i mean, if anything at least we'll have a great photo and it'll be an experience.



I feel you on the heat. It was 98 in CT today and its just brutal!  Good luck with the headshots!



Rose&Mike said:


> Just do the best you can--that's all you can do. Hang in there.
> 
> ******
> Here's some food for thought as we get ready for weigh-in tomorrow. Take a minute to think about how the week has gone? Did you drink your water? Did you get any exercise in? Did you journal your food? Did you follow your plan if you had one? What are you most proud of this week? Do you feel like you made a good starting effort?
> 
> I'm not going to say the number on the scale doesn't matter--cause it still matters to me. But, I know what I did right this week and I know what I could have worked harder on. The scale will say what it will say.
> 
> Don't beat yourself up and throw in the towel if you are disappointed, just pick yourself up, get a big glass of water and keep moving forward.
> 
> Have a great evening.



Thank you!  I think i did well this week.  One thing i really wanted to concentrate on was water, because im constantly dehydrated and its been a huge problem for me. Im happy to say i was able to drink the correct amount of water this week.  Regardless of what the scale says i FEEL BETTER about myself and that means more than any number on the scale.



SettinSail said:


> Re-read over what you wrote and the highlighted sentences
> You know your body better than I do but I wanted to suggest you stick to running every other day for awhile.  Your body really does need the rest.
> You've got so much going on!  Strive for moderation at first.  You can always go full guns later on.
> As for energy boost other than coke, how about ice cold water, gum, black coffee, small protein snack, piece of fruit?   Hang in there
> 
> 
> Nope, one day is not going to wreck your week - you're not going to let it! !
> 
> Maybe at stressful times like this, you can just look at your options in a calm way and tell yourself that exercise may have to be shortened or skipped for this day and you may have to go to a quick meal option (still healthy) but know that you will get right back on track the next day.  Don't panic!  You can do it!  Good job on getting rid of the candy!



Thank you for your kind words.  Im feeling much better now at the end of the day and I just keep saying you made it through and you can make it through tomorrow too.  Sometimes its stressful to look at all the stuff I have piled up that needs to get done but i need to take it one day at a time.



DisCanCan said:


> Hi I am Candice  I am 35 & from Regina, Saskatchewan, Canada  I started the last challenge but life got in the way & I didnt finish but I plan to this time, so please add me to the loser list...   I have been struggling with my weight & getting healthy all my life  I have a habit of starting off strong & then slipping & going back to old habits  But its easier said then done  This past 10 months have been very stress full & not so much with taking care of myself but my family...  In October we found out that my Dad has multiple myeloma, I have been trying my best to deal with it but I am afraid that I went back to my old habits & used food to comfort myself...  I made a promise to myself that I would give 110% & I would also keep telling myself that this takes time & I am trying really hard not to expect immediate results



Welcome Candice, so sorry to hear about your family problems! My thoughts are with you!



BernardandMissBianca said:


> *Trina* Share your playlist (if I haven't seen it yet) I'll post mine in a bit.



I will be sharing sometime this week after this mountian of school work hopefully does itself (wishful thinking!)



PRINCESS VIJA said:


> HI everyone, just popping in to say HI!  I'm still doing well on my plan.  I am on day 5 and going strong.
> 
> We had a GREAT thunderstorm last night.  Does anyone else love them?  Very little rain so DS and I sat out on the porch and watched the thunder and lightning roll in. We had a great conversation too.  Probably one of my all time favorite thunderstorms.  It was beutiful.



I love thunderstoms, even though they still make me jumpy.  It might sound strange but I have been trying to be more calm during storms because my dog has developed a recent fear of them and i want to portray a sense of calm to her when they are happening.  



mackeysmom said:


> Yikes - I had a bad few days food-wise.
> 
> I've just been so hungry and have gone over my WW points each day for the past three days.  Since I don't have junk in the house, I've been overeating things like string cheese, reduced fat Wheat Thins, popcorn, etc.  We had our first REALLY hot day today and I didn't feel like cooking, so I went to the supermarket and got a "take and bake" pizza.  That, and a salad, wouldn't have been too bad - but I had about three servings.
> 
> On the positive side, I have continued to walk a minimum of three miles a day.  I played "angel vs. devil/should I or shouldn't I" for about a half-hour today because of the heat, but I sucked it up and walked anyway.   (Of course, as Murphy's Law would have it, I was sweating like a fool when I ran into my secret crush  - my UPS guy - while out walking!!)
> 
> QOTD - Favorite resort is Animal Kingdom Lodge or Port Orleans French Quarter.  My DVC home resort is Saratoga Springs, but have never actually stayed there.
> 
> - Laura



I think i feel like that most days.  I see something and think this is healthy, but not so much when you eat 3 portions!  Hang in there.  I know drinking more water for me this week has helped, and trying to occupy my mind with other things when i feel the urge to snack.

********
Thank you everyone for your kind words.  I got through the day.  My wonderful manager let me out an hour early because I literally came into work in tears because i just felt super stressed.  I am thankful that almost all my managers realize what a stress all this extra work is to me (all except our store manager, who just takes me for granted) and try to make it easier on me.  Everyone knows though, school comes first.

I did manage to get my essay done.  When i got home from work I still hadnt even come close to my calorie intake for the say so i went ahead and had what my parents had for dinner, a pork chop and some brown rice and green beans, and allowed myself to eat that and watch one ep of parks and rec (which is one of my fav shows) and then forced myself to get down to work.  Fantasia is my go to study movie because i need to backround noise but dont want to be distracted by dialouge.  I'm preatty happy with how the paper turned out but mostly just relieved its done.  I still have a reading response to get finished but thats only one page  thank god!

I forced myself to not feel guilty about missing the workout today.  There will be days when i just have too much going on.  Yes i need to make time for workouts but not at the expense of my mental health!  I have enjoyed working out thus far, for the first time in my life, and i dont want to ruin that.  I figure jillian michaels can just kick my *** twice as hard tomorrow!

Whne are we supposed to send in our healthy habits points for the week?


----------



## RemembertheMagic98

SettinSail said:


> Karen - love your new picture!   Enjoy your day at the beach and your pedi some day this Summer!  Are you still looking for a Summer job?
> 
> I've done well with eating the past 2 days.  I am getting better and better about having tastes of things instead of the whole thing.  I ate 1/4 candy bar yesterday and 1/4 today.  It was very satistying and I could walk away from the rest of it.  DH is out of town this week so tonight DS and I just had soup and paninis.  I've sold the panini maker so this is our last time to use it.
> I decided to just have soup and 2 bites of DS panini.  I am working on THINKING before I eat and SLOWING DOWN before I gobble up a huge portion. So far, so good.
> 
> The other day when several of you mentioned having old exercise tapes reminded me of when Julia Roberts made her final appearance on Oprah and gave away some of her "favorite things" to the audience.  They all got a step video she said she has been using for 20 years!  I wrote down the name - Kathy Kehler Fitness System.
> 
> Have a great day and don't forget weigh-in is coming up in less than 2 days!!!
> 
> Shawn


Hi Shawn! Thanks! I thought it would be nice for people to know what I look like...AND I have been posting on the Solo Travelers Boards here and I hope to maybe meet someone  Yup, still looking for a summer job   I'm getting more excited to work on writing my book this summer instead of actual "work".



cclovesdis said:


> It's week 1 and I've already went MIA.  I really should just post a warning that I'm going to vent and then post how miserable the day was instead of avoiding the thread because the day was so bad. Between mom  and now dad  and some church drama, and I could go on and on, I'm not in the best of moods. Today was a much better day though. I've been nauseous on and off lately and finally called my PCP yesterday. I ended up taking half the day off from work fo a doctor's appt. I have acid reflux. I'm thinking that has something to do with all the horrible food I've been eating and the weight I've gained. She was nice enough to skip telling me that, but I read the information that came with the free samples of meds she gave me and figured things out on my own.
> CC



Hang in there CC!! I'm so proud of you! I am a friend of benedryl...with my almond allergy I have to have something on me at all times.



bellebookworm9 said:


> I talked to Mom about groceries today. Told her I was trying out Weight Watchers. She asked me why I don't just do the LA Weight Loss using the old booklets we've got. I prefer WW, not as restrictive. She said she'd be willing to shop with me and lose weight if I did LAWL. I asked her what the difference is if I shop for foods on LAWL or just to cook healthier meals. Didn't get an answer. So frustrated with her right now.


So sorry you had frustration with mom 



Disneywedding2010 said:


> UGH! I swear if its not one thing with my body its another. I have to go in AGAIN for another x-ray and ultrasound. Why you might ask? Because dr looked at my leg today and didn't like the swelling, the color, or the fact that it was warm. Now have to make sure I don't have another blood clot. **INSERT BAD WORDS HERE**


Please keep up updated Kristina!! Thoughts and prayers that it's nothing serious.



Rose&Mike said:


> QOTD Thursday, June 9
> I thought I'd end the week with an easy one. What is your favorite Disney Resort?


I've stayed in many resorts but I loved the POLY   The only reason we ended up there last year was that CR was booked and we wanted to be on the monorail with a little guy with us.  It has always been my dream and it came true...with MK view to boot!



mommyof2Pirates said:


> We had a blast last night at the game.  My boys got lucky and while we were waiting to see the players come out an older gentleman that works there came over and was talking to the boys about baseball.  Then he came back and gave them each a used baseball.  Mike went and bought a sharpie just in case we could get any autographs.  The first person to come out was the Manager Ryne Sandberg.  Now for anyone who isnt a baseball freak I will say that he played for years with the cubs and then a few years in philly.  He was inducted into the Baseball Hall of Fame in 2005.  Well he said hello to the boys and signed their balls including writing HOF 05.  We stopped there.  These balls are going for 100 dollars on ebay. This will be something so special for my boys to have when they grow up.  We were so excited.
> 
> The other good part was I did not eat a thing while at the park.   It was so hot and humid that we were soaked by the time we got to the car.
> 
> Im not sure what to do today with the boys.  It is suppose to be 96 today with a heat index of over 100.  The kids are bugging me to do something.  This may be a play in the hose kinda day.


OMG!!!  I'm sure the boys were really excited and will cherish that day for years to come!  



pjlla said:


> **********
> Morning friends!!
> 
> Thankfully I'm NOT working today.  But I certainly have enough to do around here!  But I am VOWING to you now.... I will hit the TM before lunch today.  I am committing to just 30 minutes, but it is better than nothing.  In fact, if this rain stops in the next hour, I may even get outside, rather than the TM.
> 
> It is another one of those days where I have SO MUCH to do, that I can't even figure out where to start.  So I'm starting here!!
> 
> For those who might be interested, DD and I have started introducing more carbs into our WW/SB hybrid food plan.  We have been using the Joseph's flax seed/oat bran/whole wheat pitas and flat breads. Usually about 1 serving a day.  Also added in strawberries, blueberries, and apples.  DD has successfully lost all of her Disney gain.... me, not so much, but I'm working on it.
> 
> FWIW, I've noticed that DD's skin is looking better since she dropped the white carbs and white sugar.  Might be just coincidence, but I think that there is some research to back up my theory.  She does work hard at keeping her skin clear, but sometimes it seems to be an uphill battle.
> 
> Another busy weekend coming up, but at least Sunday is reasonably empty.  Swim meet Friday night, Rainbow Girls installation event Saturday.... and we are skipping the Rainbow Girls event on Sunday, since DD has to study for FINALS!  oh well.  I am hoping to spend a few hours doing something with DS. I feel like he and I haven't had much time lately!!
> 
> Then next weekend is swim meet at MIT on Saturday morning, graduation party at cousin's house in Central MA Saturday afternoon, and then Father's Day on Sunday!!  Haven't bought DH's gift yet, but I know what I want.  It was expensive at Staples, so I need to take a minute today to look online for it.
> 
> If I could just get the Robotics fundraising letter done today so that I can distribute it tonight or tomorrow and get the house picked up, plus do my workout, I will consider today a success!!
> 
> I'll pop on again later to chat....................P


Wow! P, when do you sleep?  So much to do!  I hope the summer slows down for you!  I love your hybrid plan idea...hmmmm, could be a best selling book??? It's a weight loss and skin care system!



Rose&Mike said:


> Here's some food for thought as we get ready for weigh-in tomorrow. Take a minute to think about how the week has gone? Did you drink your water? Did you get any exercise in? Did you journal your food? Did you follow your plan if you had one? What are you most proud of this week? Do you feel like you made a good starting effort?
> 
> I'm not going to say the number on the scale doesn't matter--cause it still matters to me. But, I know what I did right this week and I know what I could have worked harder on. The scale will say what it will say.
> 
> Don't beat yourself up and throw in the towel if you are disappointed, just pick yourself up, get a big glass of water and keep moving forward.
> 
> Have a great evening.


I'm excited and nervous for the weigh in tomorrow...no idea what the scale will say   I'm feeling good and hope that I sweat out some water weight today 



mackeysmom said:


> Yikes - I had a bad few days food-wise.
> 
> I've just been so hungry and have gone over my WW points each day for the past three days.  Since I don't have junk in the house, I've been overeating things like string cheese, reduced fat Wheat Thins, popcorn, etc.  We had our first REALLY hot day today and I didn't feel like cooking, so I went to the supermarket and got a "take and bake" pizza.  That, and a salad, wouldn't have been too bad - but I had about three servings.
> 
> On the positive side, I have continued to walk a minimum of three miles a day.  I played "angel vs. devil/should I or shouldn't I" for about a half-hour today because of the heat, but I sucked it up and walked anyway.   (Of course, as Murphy's Law would have it, I was sweating like a fool when I ran into my secret crush  - my UPS guy - while out walking!!)
> 
> QOTD - Favorite resort is Animal Kingdom Lodge or Port Orleans French Quarter.  My DVC home resort is Saratoga Springs, but have never actually stayed there.
> 
> - Laura


Laura, hang in there!!

Tracey - Your are always in my prayers! 

*******************
I'm exhausted!! But in a good way 

The beach was beautiful today but really hot.  The girls did so well with goal setting and discussing dress code issues.  They are so thoughtful 
I slathered on the SPF 30 since we were in the shade of the porch all day (instead of SPF 50).  I had sunglasses and a hat too.  I ate breakfast before I left but lunch was at the B&B.  It was my first g-f challenge.  I ended up with salad, corn salad, and I took apart a roasted veggie sandwich (no bread). All the other sandwiches were cold cuts (may contain gluten), so I stuck with what I knew.  And yes, I was bad.  I stopped at the rest area on the way home and had a small cup of soft vanilla ice cream. Such a treat!!

Got home around 4 and just needed a nap.  I made a really nice cold salad of cucumbers, avocado, black beans, red onion, and tomatoes with just lime juice.  I ate it with rice cakes...YUM!  Watching the crazy thunder and lightening that passed through!

I'm off to bed!  Day off tomorrow with a 9:30 am nail appointment and a date with my vacuum cleaner when I return.  I may do 2 miles as a prep for my 5K walk on Saturday.  Only 3 more days of school left (actually the kids are gone and we have meetings!) Woooo HOOOOO!


----------



## Connie96

Being on-call is exhausting. I've been up since just before 2:00 and ended up having to call one of the systems guys to fix the problem that was causing my stuff to fail. Getting called is no fun but having to call and wake up someone else is way worse. And so, it's now 3:30 and I'm gonna try to sleep a little while before I have to get up for the regular work day. I see much yawning in my Friday future...


----------



## donac

Good Friday morning everyone.  

I just used uup all my time reading the thread.  I read it yesterday afternoon but left at 4:45 to go back to school for the National HOnor Society induction and then got home in time to change for yoga and make it on time.  

Just wanted to say HI to everyone.  Will be back later. 

Have a happy and healthy day.


----------



## SettinSail

I'm down 1.2 for the first week  I would be more excited but it's not a new number for me, I was actually up a little last week.  But NOW I am back at my lowest number so far since Feb 2010 and hoping to see a new lower number next week

I think the sauna saved me yesterday (sweating out some weight) since I had that bakery item and I had some salty foods at dinner last night.

I'm inspired to work harder next week

Good luck everyone!

Shawn


----------



## tigger813

Morning fellow losers!

A quick Hello from me! I think I'm a little bit of a gainer this week but stress will do that though maybe I'll try and get to at least a maintain by Monday. Make that a big gainer this week...oh well!

Izzie is going on her kindergarten field trip to the zoo today. I have 2 clients and then hope to leave work by noon to get home and get my living room and dining room under control and get the raffle cans done for the Cars 2 Dis Meet next month!

We're going to have something with shaved steak for supper. I may make little shaved steak rolls ups in crescent rolls. I like to make something fun on Friday nights for supper. We have some shows to catch up on.

I fell asleep on the couch watching a show with Brian. I felt like I had gotten hit by a Mac truck last night. I got in bed and just moaned until I fell asleep.

Got a bag of clothes to fold so I had better get going.

Go Bruins!!!!

TTFN


----------



## flipflopmom

Morning everyone!  I worked on my laptop from 3:45 am until 10pm yesterday, with only bathroom breaks and a quick step to the fridge every so often!  I'm losing it!  Thank goodness I bought some deli turkey last week, I just pop up and grab a slice or two, refill my water, and sit back down!  We have something like 30 assignments due in June for 1 class.  She's insane!  That doesn't take into effect 2 2-3 hour classes a week.  With two more going on, sheez.  CANNOT WAIT FOR DISNEY!    I am making plans to be more regular here once we get back.  I'm killing myself to get 2 classes done before I leave, so I'll only have 1 to deal with. 

I had such a crazy thought yesterday, and immediately thought -gotta share this with my BL girls, I bet they miss my insanity!  AK and Sophie went to Brad's parents (who, by the way, made it through his 90 day plan just fine, but the company is back on short time), to swim while I worked.  He picked them up on his way home.  I was working on a special ed class all day, and thought "I wonder if they girls received bathtub services after they got out of the pool"    In non-teacher lingo "wonder if they took a bath".

Tracey - just skimmed a bit, so sorry to hear about your mom.   and prayers to you!

Rose - girl.  We need to catch up!  I see you've gone GF now.  Thanks for the pm.  Love you lady! 

SHAWN - NC????????     I see a face to face in our future!

Kathy - The only thing I could recap for you today is what UDL and RTI are, alternatives to public education, and differentiating language arts instruction in kindergarten.

Linds- we need to catch up, too.  Sounds like you may have had a slump?  I'm in a trench instead of a slump.  How did you kick it?  DH's work going okay?

Everybody else - miss you!  All the newbies - Yes, I'm always this hyper and wordy.  You might be glad I'm not posting regularly yet!  But stay the course, hang in there, you can do it!  I'll get to know you soon!

As for health - not doing so great, gained, not making good eating or exercise choices, completely due to insane classwork since Jan.  With moving even less, I'm thinking about at least trying to track calories if I can manage it to try to drop a few. I need to really be on a very restricted calorie plan, since brain work doesn't expend very many!

And Disney stuff -  We just added an extra night to our July 4th trip.  Since things are slow, they are giving Brad's company a week of.  But for some idiotic reason, it's NOT the week OF the 4th, it's the week before.  So instead of leaving late Friday night, we are leaving Thursday night.  I called to see what DVC was available, and AKL had a savannah view studio open.  We've always wanted to try it out, and it works out great.  We'll drive through the night, spend the day and night at AKL just exploring, swimming, and resting, and then up early the next morning to check in at BLT and hit MK!  We're all really excited, and while I am stressed that this means I have 1 less day to get everything done, I'll be ready for vacation!

 Taryn


----------



## pjlla

Happy Friday morning friends!!

I will be your coach this week.  I am really looking forward to it!  I'm just going to jump right in with today's QOTD!

6/10 QOTD: How do you track/journal your food?  Do you keep an old-fashioned paper journal or a list?  Do you do it online or maybe on an iphone app?? 

If you DON'T track/journal your food, do you think you should?  



I track my food....nearly every day for over 3 years now (excluding the occasional vacation day) in an oldfashioned spiral bound notebook.  I started out doing it in a Word document, but it got too cumbersome to have to boot up the laptop everytime I had a snack!  So after 3 months I changed to paper and haven't looked back!!  

I've developed my own type of shorthand over the years and can very quickly journal a snack or meal... probably in under a minute.  

I'll try to be back after I get to school today!....................P


----------



## dumbo_buddy

*lindsay* i forgot to say this but HOW COOL FOR YOUR BOYS THAT THEY MET THE FAMOUS SANDBERG! what a fun story! i lived in chicago for 4 years about a mile from wrigley so i'm well versed in his achievements. very cool. i mean, i'm a mets fan through and through but always loved seeing the cubs play. 

anyway, super fun! 

sounds like the water park was a good way to cool off. it was so hot yesterday!!



Rose&Mike said:


> I have an ethnically ambiguous husband and kid so this cracked me up! When Tom was little and we lived in San Diego people asked me if I was the nanny! The funny thing is, when he smiles he looks so much like my dad and cousins that it's frightening. Glad it was a good experince!
> 
> ******
> Do you feel like you made a good *starting* effort?



lol! ethnically ambiguous! it's very in fashion now! get those boys of yours modeling! i'm sure two grown men MUST be easier than a 2 year old! 

the question i quoted, "do you feel like you made a good starting effort?" that's the thing with me. i ROCK the morning and most of the afternoon hours. the the evening that gets me every time. i used to think maybe i needed to eat more during the day so i wouldn't be hungry. but it's not hunger, it's just boredom and habit that makes me want to chow and night. last night we had chinese which obvs wasn't the best choice but i stopped myself at one heaping plate. and for my dessert i had an orange and a seltzer. usually for dessert i'd sit with a bowl of chips. so, it guess baby steps...



SettinSail said:


> Sometimes I console myself with the thought that maybe I am supposed to be a 300 lb woman and I have really been successful with keeping the weight down
> 
> Shawn



 i've said the exact same thing before. i'm actually a fat woman who is doing an awesome job at my weight! hahahah



RemembertheMagic98 said:


> The beach was beautiful today but really hot.  The girls did so well with goal setting and discussing dress code issues.  They are so thoughtful
> I slathered on the SPF 30 since we were in the shade of the porch all day (instead of SPF 50).  I had sunglasses and a hat too.  I ate breakfast before I left but lunch was at the B&B.  It was my first g-f challenge.  I ended up with salad, corn salad, and I took apart a roasted veggie sandwich (no bread). All the other sandwiches were cold cuts (may contain gluten), so I stuck with what I knew.  And yes, I was bad.  I stopped at the rest area on the way home and had a small cup of soft vanilla ice cream. Such a treat!!
> 
> Got home around 4 and just needed a nap.  I made a really nice cold salad of cucumbers, avocado, black beans, red onion, and tomatoes with just lime juice.  I ate it with rice cakes...YUM!  Watching the crazy thunder and lightening that passed through!
> 
> I'm off to bed!  Day off tomorrow with a 9:30 am nail appointment and a date with my vacuum cleaner when I return.  I may do 2 miles as a prep for my 5K walk on Saturday.  Only 3 more days of school left (actually the kids are gone and we have meetings!) Woooo HOOOOO!



what a pretty picture karen! love it.

that salad you made with cucumbers and the black beans sounds delish. but like i said, i like salads better when someone makes them for me...so wanna come make it for me?? 

glad you had fun at the beach!!

but um, you're getting your nails done THEN vacuuming? psh, sounds like a good reason not to vacuum! don't want to chip your mani!!

good luck at the 5k! where is it?? i've been looking for some 5ks to do on the weekends. i mean, i can just run them around here by myself but that's not as fun!



Connie96 said:


> Being on-call is exhausting. I've been up since just before 2:00 and ended up having to call one of the systems guys to fix the problem that was causing my stuff to fail. Getting called is no fun but having to call and wake up someone else is way worse. And so, it's now 3:30 and I'm gonna try to sleep a little while before I have to get up for the regular work day. I see much yawning in my Friday future...



i'm tired just thinking about that! i hope you can get a chance to close your eyes today...even if it's at work!! 



donac said:


> Good Friday morning everyone.
> 
> I just used uup all my time reading the thread.  I read it yesterday afternoon but left at 4:45 to go back to school for the National HOnor Society induction and then got home in time to change for yoga and make it on time.
> 
> Just wanted to say HI to everyone.  Will be back later.
> 
> Have a happy and healthy day.



morning! have a great day dona!



SettinSail said:


> I'm down 1.2 for the first week  I would be more excited but it's not a new number for me, I was actually up a little last week.  But NOW I am back at my lowest number so far since Feb 2010 and hoping to see a new lower number next week
> 
> I think the sauna saved me yesterday (sweating out some weight) since I had that bakery item and I had some salty foods at dinner last night.
> 
> I'm inspired to work harder next week
> 
> Good luck everyone!
> 
> Shawn



nice work on the loss! 



tigger813 said:


> Morning fellow losers!
> 
> A quick Hello from me! I think I'm a little bit of a gainer this week but stress will do that though maybe I'll try and get to at least a maintain by Monday. Make that a big gainer this week...oh well!
> 
> Izzie is going on her kindergarten field trip to the zoo today. I have 2 clients and then hope to leave work by noon to get home and get my living room and dining room under control and get the raffle cans done for the Cars 2 Dis Meet next month!
> 
> We're going to have something with shaved steak for supper. I may make little shaved steak rolls ups in crescent rolls. I like to make something fun on Friday nights for supper. We have some shows to catch up on.
> 
> I fell asleep on the couch watching a show with Brian. I felt like I had gotten hit by a Mac truck last night. I got in bed and just moaned until I fell asleep.
> 
> Got a bag of clothes to fold so I had better get going.
> 
> Go Bruins!!!!
> 
> TTFN



hugs. hang in there.

****************************

good morning all! i was laying in bed by 8pm last night! read for a little and asleep by 8:45! i was so tired! i slept pretty good actually and thomas didn't wake up til 6:30 so it was nice to have at least a sip of coffee without him sitting on me!

at 4pm yesterday it was 92 degrees i walked down to my friend's house to swim for a little in her new pool. the water was freezing! thomas loved it but it was cold and having to hold him in there the whole time limited our time in there. brrr! still, very refreshing! we hung out for about an hour and a half and walked home. then the sky darkened and we had a nice storm and by 7pm the temp had gone down to 72!! what a relief. 

it's in the mid 70s now and going up to 85 which is hot but not nearly as bad as yesterday! it's supposed to rain so i'm going to get off  this couch and get in our walk and/or run asap. 

tomorrow is a massive clean and purge of this house. i can't take it anymore! everything needs to be cleaned. i put a few things on my list to try to do today like go through my clothes and donate stuff. 

i think i've mentioned the whole mother issue thing quite a few times. here's my really quick vent. feel free to skip but i need to get it off my chest. i'm an only child and my parents act like they don't have any kids. they can't be bothered ever to come see us or invite us to see them. i can count on two hands how many times they have seen thomas. they live in CT an hour away. i live in the neighborhood that my dad grew up in and his whole family pretty much is still here. when my grandpa was alive (he died in '08) sometimes they would go down and visit him and not even call us! his house is AROUND THE CORNER FROM US! you have to PASS OUR HOUSE TO DRIVE OUT OF HERE! 

anyway, on tuesday i called my mother and said my OB appt was good. i told her that wednesday was the ultrasound and i'd find out the sex. wednesday morning after the u/s i called her (after i knew she would be awake) and she didn't answer. left a message saying call me back. nothing. called back a few times. no answer. and i know she was home b/c she wasn't working that day. yesterday finally she calls me and doesn't mention the appt. just goes into how hard her life is with the sick dog. really? she asked how i was feeling (a first) and i said i was tired, that thomas was napping and i wanted to try to close my eyes. she then launches into some story about how she and my dad were at the mall and ran into the mom of an old classmate of mine and how terrible she looks. she acts like she is so much better than everyone. please! if the world only knew how mean she is to her own daughter!

sorry, vent over. i'm just so pissed that everyone seems excited about a new baby and she can't even pretend. i guarantee you they will see thomas for his bday party in a few weeks and then nothing until the new baby is born in november. 

and then we wonder why i eat...


----------



## Rose&Mike

Connie96 said:


> I do feel like I've had a good week. Drank plenty of water. Didn't exercise. (But, I can tell you that walking on crutches for the past several days has already made my arms, shoulders, core and back stronger. I'll take it!) I have logged every bite of food for 10 days with no exceptions. And right now, that is my whole plan: log it all - the good, the bad and the ugly. And I do feel like I really am off to a good start.
> 
> I expect the scale to show a loss tomorrow and, yes, I would be disappointed if it didn't. But, I'm really trying to find my success in the individual choices and actions. Did I log my food today? Check! Mission accomplished. And tomorrow, I'll do it again.


 Good attitude, Connie!



DisCanCan said:


> Hi I am Candice…  I am 35 & from Regina, Saskatchewan, Canada…  I started the last challenge but life got in the way & I didn’t finish but I plan to this time, so please add me to the loser list...   I have been struggling with my weight & getting healthy all my life…  I have a habit of starting off strong & then slipping & going back to old habits…  But its easier said then done…  This past 10 months have been very stress full & not so much with taking care of myself but my family...  In October we found out that my Dad has multiple myeloma, I have been trying my best to deal with it but I am afraid that I went back to my old habits & used food to comfort myself...  I made a promise to myself that I would give 110% & I would also keep telling myself that this takes time & I am trying really hard not to expect immediate results…


Welcome Candace! Please pm your starting weight to donac!



Castillo Mom said:


> Thanks for the welcome.  This is my first attempt at WW and for now I have mixed feelings about it.  But I'm sticking with it anyway and will see how things go.  I'm actually doing pretty well, I'm definitely losing but am struggling with tracking points.


I've never done weight watchers, but from what I've heard it gets much easier once you know the points of things your regularly eat.



PRINCESS VIJA said:


> HI everyone, just popping in to say HI!  I'm still doing well on my plan.  I am on day 5 and going strong.
> 
> We had a GREAT thunderstorm last night.  Does anyone else love them?  Very little rain so DS and I sat out on the porch and watched the thunder and lightning roll in. We had a great conversation too.  Probably one of my all time favorite thunderstorms.  It was beutiful.


Woohoo for good weeks! Be careful with the lightening. When we were kids my sister and I were sitting in the front stoop when a storm was coming in. It wasn't raining yet. She was leaning against the door. Anyhow, the door got hit by lightening and the metal strip from the door left a burn mark against her back. It was terrifying. We were so lucky that day that it wasn't worse!



cclovesdis said:


> Welcome to Healthy Habits!
> 
> My name is CC (like see-see) and I will be your Healthy Habits (HH) coach for the Summer 2011 BL Challenge. I big thank you to donac and jenanderson for showing me the ropes.
> 
> *Here's How HH Works:* Each week, there will be 2 "things" to do each day. You earn 1 point for each day you do each "thing." So, if you do each "thing" for all 7 days, you earn 14 points. There will also be 2 mini-challenges each week. You earn 1 point for each mini-challenge you complete for a total of 16 possible points each week. At the end of the week, please PM me your total points. Here is an example:
> 
> 4/7 eating 2 fruits
> 3/7 drinking 6 8 oz. glasses of water
> 1/2 mini-challenges completed
> 
> I will post the top scores as well as a list of the participants each week on/about Tuesday. You have until Tuesday at 5 PM EST to send me your points. Everyone who participates (regardless of his/her total points) will be entered into the drawing for a prize. It will be something related to the week's HH. You will need to PM me your address so I can send you the prize. If you do not WISH to be entered into the prize drawing, please let me know.
> 
> Healthy Habits Week 2
> 
> For All 7 Days:
> 1. Drink *8* 8 oz. glasses of water or a total of 64 oz. of water.
> 2. Write down everything you eat during the day. This week, write down one component of its "nutritional information." This could be carb grams, number of calories, or WW points-or whatever fits your plan best!
> 
> Mini-Challenge 1: Get in 3 20 minute (or more) workouts.
> Mini-Challenge 2: Limit yourself to 2 or fewer cups of caffeinated beverages per day.
> 
> Feel free to ask any questions! Have a great week!


Thanks for running HH! I love having mini-challenges. 




mommyof2Pirates said:


> Rose to answer your question....I am happy with how I did this week.  No matter what the scale is I am proud of myself and will not let the number discourage me if it is not good.
> 
> For those weighing in tomorrow good luck.


 I'm glad to hear this Lindsay.



mackeysmom said:


> On the positive side, I have continued to walk a minimum of three miles a day.  I played "angel vs. devil/should I or shouldn't I" for about a half-hour today because of the heat, but I sucked it up and walked anyway.   (Of course, as Murphy's Law would have it, I was sweating like a fool when I ran into my secret crush  - my UPS guy - while out walking!!)
> 
> QOTD - Favorite resort is Animal Kingdom Lodge or Port Orleans French Quarter.  My DVC home resort is Saratoga Springs, but have never actually stayed there.
> 
> - Laura


I love it that you could list your postives!



BernardandMissBianca said:


> * Organizational Challenge 6/10 - 6/16   *
> 
> *Make beds
> *do dishes every day and have a clean sink before bed
> 
> New -
> This week we are going to focus on meal planning and food organization.
> the things we need to do this week are:
> 
> 1. clean out pantry. Purge out-of-date food items. Purge anything you "intended to use" but never will. And if you are bold, purge all the bad for you foods. If you can't justify tossing it because of cost then consider donating to your local food pantry or making those naughty treats and giving them away to neighbors, friends, or co workers.
> Sort remaining items into like categories of your choosing. Consider a clear over the door shoe organizer (Target or Walmart, I forget which one) for small packages like seasonings, soups, and various pouch like items.
> 
> List all items in a notepad for reference when making a grocery list.
> 
> Wash all shelves and floor before replacing food items.
> 
> 2. Clean out refrigerator. Purge old food, out-of-date items, non useful items.
> Bold move - purge all high fat sauces, dressings, and other condiments that are bad for you.
> Wash all shelves before replacing food items. Group items in like categories.
> 
> List all items in a notepad for reference when making a grocery list. Check container levels of things such as butter, eggs, and milk.
> 
> 3. Clean out freezer. Purge all items that are frost bitten, old, or that are useless. Bold move - Consider tossing all frozen dinners that are high on fat and/or sodium (many convenience meals have huge amounts of sodium in them).
> 
> List all items in a notepad for future reference when making grocery list.
> 
> 4. Grocery list day!!! Consulting your notepad and recipes, start building your menu for the week or 2 weeks. Pay close attention to your carbs, proteins and fats. Aim for well balanced meals. Be sure to add plenty of veggies. If you look at a plate divided into sections. Half of your plate should be filled with fruits and veggies. Fresh veggies are the best, followed by frozen, then canned. Don't skimp on the fruit and veggies, they are a great source of vitamins and nutrients.
> Bold move - Try a new recipe using healthy materials. Or update a healthier version of an old favorite.
> 
> 5. Shop!!! First step, shop the perimeter of your store. This is where the best food items are located. Don't take kids if you can help it, and don't rush. Take time to read labels and do research before hand. Find out which foods have HFCS and Aspartame in them, try to find a healthy alternative if you can.
> I know it seems like a lot of work but consider the fact that you would do as much research on a car, why wouldn't you do it for your body.
> Look at healthy items that you can divide for great on-the-go snacks.


I love this challenge. I don't want to do it, but I really need to!



BernardandMissBianca said:


> * Inspirational Quote 6/10/11  *
> 
> * Eat for the Body you want, not the body you have*
> 
> working on some food and eating quotes this week for added inspiration.


Great quote!



bellebookworm9 said:


> I've done okay with the challenges this week. I've gotten my water in and journaled my food most days. I successfully cut out all soda for the week. I didn't get a true 45 minute work out in, but I did do that housework for 45 minutes yesterday. Does that count?
> 
> I've decided that if I'm down at least 2 pounds tomorrow I'm going to the mall and buying some earrings as a reward. Starting with small goals and working my way up!


No matter what the scale says, it sounds like a pretty successful week!



trinaweena said:


> Thank you!  I think i did well this week.  One thing i really wanted to concentrate on was water, because im constantly dehydrated and its been a huge problem for me. Im happy to say i was able to drink the correct amount of water this week.  Regardless of what the scale says i FEEL BETTER about myself and that means more than any number on the scale.






RemembertheMagic98 said:


> I ended up with salad, corn salad, and I took apart a roasted veggie sandwich (no bread). All the other sandwiches were cold cuts (may contain gluten), so I stuck with what I knew.  And yes, I was bad.  I stopped at the rest area on the way home and had a small cup of soft vanilla ice cream. Such a treat!!


So did you just take the sandwich apart or did you have them bring you a sandwich without the bread? I am finding if I even get a tiny bit of gluten I feel cruddy. Plus I got a lecture that if I have true celiac disease (which I probably do) that it's dangerous to even have a little. So did you have any issues? Just curious.



Connie96 said:


> Being on-call is exhausting. I've been up since just before 2:00 and ended up having to call one of the systems guys to fix the problem that was causing my stuff to fail. Getting called is no fun but having to call and wake up someone else is way worse. And so, it's now 3:30 and I'm gonna try to sleep a little while before I have to get up for the regular work day. I see much yawning in my Friday future...


Hope today is not too awful, Connie!



donac said:


> Good Friday morning everyone.
> 
> I just used uup all my time reading the thread.  I read it yesterday afternoon but left at 4:45 to go back to school for the National HOnor Society induction and then got home in time to change for yoga and make it on time.
> 
> Just wanted to say HI to everyone.  Will be back later.
> 
> Have a happy and healthy day.


Thanks for being our weight keeper!



SettinSail said:


> I'm down 1.2 for the first week  I would be more excited but it's not a new number for me, I was actually up a little last week.  But NOW I am back at my lowest number so far since Feb 2010 and hoping to see a new lower number next week


Woohoo!

*Taryn*--so happy to see your post. Try to stay sane!

*
Nancy*--when I became a Mom, I went through YEARS of trying to figure out my Mom. And you know what, I can't figure it out. Now I just feel sad for her, and sometimes still sad for me. She is missing out on so much. It sounds like you have some great family members near you. It's hard not to spend energy stressing about it, but it took me 2 decades to realize that the stress was making me FAT! And I don't want to be fat anymore. Hang in there.


----------



## Rose&Mike

Thank you to Pamela for being our coach this week!

*PM cclovesdis your healthy habit points today.*

*PM donac your weight today. PM your ACTUAL WEIGHT, not how much you lost. Dona will calculate the % from the actual weight.*



pjlla said:


> Happy Friday morning friends!!
> 
> I will be your coach this week.  I am really looking forward to it!  I'm just going to jump right in with today's QOTD!
> 
> 6/10 QOTD: How do you track/journal your food?  Do you keep an old-fashioned paper journal or a list?  Do you do it online or maybe on an iphone app??
> 
> If you DON'T track/journal your food, do you think you should?



I do not track everyday. I will track if I seem to be having issues and it's been helpful to see if I'm getting too few/too many calories and to see if I am getting the right nutrients. When I track I use Sparkpeople. I have focused more on portion control which seemed to work for me. Sometimes I feel like I should track so that I'm a little more accountable.

Thursday's QOTD--my favorite resort is BoardWalk. I wish they had a better quickservice option, but other than that love it there. We love walking and I absolutely love going for a run when we are there. My second favorite is WL. It's the first resort we stayed at--in 1994! I love being able to take the boat to MK.

******
I had a good run yesterday! 4 miles. My knee did not start talking to me until about 3.5 and I was never in pain. We ran 4 min/walked 30 sec. It's still a little disappointing that I can't just run the whole 4 miles, but I'll take what I can get at this point. Holy cannoli it was hot. 92 at 8:00pm. I was having some MAJOR anxiety yesterday so we went out way to fast for the first mile and then the next three were killer. But it felt great to run. And it helped my anxiety immensely.

I hope everyone sees good things on the scale today. No matter what, just keep swimming.

And for anyone who is interested--I added the 5th day to my TR on my journal.


----------



## SettinSail

flipflopmom said:


> SHAWN - NC????????     I see a face to face in our future!



That would be so cool   I just looked to see if VT comes to Chapel Hill this Fall but they don't, UNC plays at Blacksburg on Nov 17.  I won't be going there but somehow we will find a way!



pjlla said:


> Happy Friday morning friends!!
> 
> I will be your coach this week.  I am really looking forward to it!  I'm just going to jump right in with today's QOTD!
> 
> 6/10 QOTD: How do you track/journal your food?  Do you keep an old-fashioned paper journal or a list?  Do you do it online or maybe on an iphone app??
> 
> If you DON'T track/journal your food, do you think you should?




I use a pretty paper journal and write mine out by hand, with a new page for each day.  I tend to do it very strictly for a few weeks and then quit for awhile and then get started back again.  But, the gaps where I don't journal are getting shorter 



dumbo_buddy said:


> i think i've mentioned the whole mother issue thing quite a few times.
> 
> 
> and then we wonder why i eat...



That's just so strange  I hope you are close with your other family members who live near you.  Have you ever come right out and asked her why she's so distant?   My parents have never been the kissy/huggy/I love you/I'm so proud of you type but atleast I know they are always there for me and their actions show they care.



Rose&Mike said:


> I hope everyone sees good things on the scale today. No matter what, just keep swimming.





Shawn


----------



## NancyIL

The scale went UP today. Guess I shouldn't have eaten those 3 bowls of  cheese curls yesterday!


----------



## lisah0711

Good morning all!  

*Rose,* thank you for coaching this busy first week and a big BL welcome to our new coach, *Pamela*!  

I've been a bit behind here due to fighting with a sinus bug this week so I'm hopping on here where we are.  

*Karen,* love the new avatar pic!  You look so pretty and happy!  

*Kristina,* hope you are okay!  



Connie96 said:


> Being on-call is exhausting. I've been up since just before 2:00 and ended up having to call one of the systems guys to fix the problem that was causing my stuff to fail. Getting called is no fun but having to call and wake up someone else is way worse. And so, it's now 3:30 and I'm gonna try to sleep a little while before I have to get up for the regular work day. I see much yawning in my Friday future...



Bummer about the call thing, *Connie*.    Hope you aren't on call too often.  I did think fondly of you and your data skills this morning when I was updating my spreadsheet!  



donac said:


> Good Friday morning everyone.
> 
> I just used uup all my time reading the thread.  I read it yesterday afternoon but left at 4:45 to go back to school for the National HOnor Society induction and then got home in time to change for yoga and make it on time.
> 
> Just wanted to say HI to everyone.  Will be back later.
> 
> *Have a happy and healthy day*.



You, too, *Dona*/  



SettinSail said:


> I'm down 1.2 for the first week  I would be more excited but it's not a new number for me, I was actually up a little last week.  But NOW I am back at my lowest number so far since Feb 2010 and hoping to see a new lower number next week
> 
> I think the sauna saved me yesterday (sweating out some weight) since I had that bakery item and I had some salty foods at dinner last night.
> 
> I'm inspired to work harder next week. Good luck everyone!



Woo hoo on being down, *Shawn*!  And back to you all time low number, too.    No place to go but down now, baby!  

We decided to sell our office building to reduce our overhead.  We will move our office to another location because there will be no retiring for awhile with a kid starting college in six short years.    It is getting to be that it is cheaper to rent than buy now.  We may end up keeping it as we won't just give it away.  It would just bring us some peace of mind for where we are now.  

*Tracey,* this may just be a summer of maintaining for you and that would be perfectly fine with all that you have going on.  

*Taryn,* it's so nice to see you on this thread!   Woo hoo on the extra Disney night!  You and your girls will love AKL!    I think dinner at Boma would be a great way to start!  I would love to stay at BLT some day. 



pjlla said:


> Happy Friday morning friends!!
> 
> I will be your coach this week.  I am really looking forward to it!  I'm just going to jump right in with today's QOTD!
> 
> 6/10 QOTD: How do you track/journal your food?  Do you keep an old-fashioned paper journal or a list?  Do you do it online or maybe on an iphone app??
> 
> If you DON'T track/journal your food, do you think you should?
> 
> Thanks for this reminder, Pamela, that journaling a key to success.  I know for a fact that I underestimate what I eat and overestimate what I've burned when I don't track.  I've been using the computer to track but I think I will try switching to the old fashioned paper method to see if that doesn't get me to do better because I know I have been a slacker in this area.  Thanks!
> 
> *Nancy,* so sorry about the Mom thing.    I agree with our wise Rose, it's her problem and her loss.  Still sucks though.    And good job working the agent over -- I got a kick out of that because I would have probably done the same.
> 
> *Buffy,* I love the new challenge, too.  This is coming at a perfect time since my Mom is coming to visit on Thursday.  She doesn't do the white glove thing but I know she will notice whatever deficiencies there are and there will be some!
> 
> *Rose,* I'm letting DS sleep in an extra 15 minutes today since all they have is a school picnic so I will go check out your trip report.
> 
> I am happy to say that I am down 3 pounds today.    I know I can keep up the trend especially if I pull myself together in the journalling and exercise department so I am ready to work hard and have another loss next week!  Hello to all those I missed!    Hope that everyone sees some good numbers today!
> 
> Have a great day all!


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

flipflopmom said:


> Linds- we need to catch up, too.  Sounds like you may have had a slump?  I'm in a trench instead of a slump.  How did you kick it?  DH's work going okay?



Yes after the princess I slacked a bit but only gained a few than I did another half marathon at home on 5/1.  I basically really fell off the wagon after that...no running and horrible eating.  Total from my lowest I put on 16.  I feel like this is the first week that I have gotten myself back together.  I feel like I am ready to be healthy again.  The demons are out of my head. 

Mikes new job seems to be going well.  I hate to say to much because I feel like once I get excited about it being good something else happens.  I am so glad you decided to hop back in with us.  You were always in my thoughts...wondering how things were going for you.



pjlla said:


> Happy Friday morning friends!!
> 
> I will be your coach this week.  I am really looking forward to it!  I'm just going to jump right in with today's QOTD!
> 
> 6/10 QOTD: How do you track/journal your food?  Do you keep an old-fashioned paper journal or a list?  Do you do it online or maybe on an iphone app??
> 
> If you DON'T track/journal your food, do you think you should?




I definitely think I should track my food daily....but It is hard for me.  I usually use paper and I would say this week I wrote it down 1 day total.  I have tracked it in my mind though.....I would run through how many points prior to eating and then keep the running total.  I feel that its a start.  I wish I could do it on my phone but I dont have a smart phone yet.  My upgrade is due in Sept so I am hoping to get with the technology then.




dumbo_buddy said:


> [sorry, vent over. i'm just so pissed that everyone seems excited about a new baby and she can't even pretend. i guarantee you they will see thomas for his bday party in a few weeks and then nothing until the new baby is born in november.
> 
> and then we wonder why i eat...



Sorry for this un needed stress Nancy.  Dh's mom is a bit like that....very self absorbed.  He tries so hard to make her what she's not and I just wish he would give up.  I always tell him that he cant force her to be someone that he thinks she should be.  Im sure it is easier said than done.  Just keep thinking its her loss and if anything you have learned from her what not to be like as a mother.



Rose&Mike said:


> I had a good run yesterday! 4 miles. My knee did not start talking to me until about 3.5 and I was never in pain. We ran 4 min/walked 30 sec. It's still a little disappointing that I can't just run the whole 4 miles, but I'll take what I can get at this point. Holy cannoli it was hot. 92 at 8:00pm. I was having some MAJOR anxiety yesterday so we went out way to fast for the first mile and then the next three were killer. But it felt great to run. And it helped my anxiety immensely.



So happy to hear this rose.  Its amazing how much running takes away that anxiety feeling.  Its so calming.

**********************************************************

I was a bad mother this morning.  My boys woke up at 730 and I put on DisneyXD to keep them occupied while I slept.  I told Ryan I would get up at 800 so about every 3 minutes he would yell up to me and tell me what time it is.  so honestly I really didnt sleep just went in and out.  At one point they came upstairs with the cupcake container my dh brought home from work last night and they were trying to sell me cupcakes.  Thats when I knew I had to get up or else I could have a big mess on my hands. 

I am feeling a bit lazy today....most likely because It's my last day of vacation and I know I have to return to work soon.  I would have no problem staying home.  

Its going to be hot again but not as bad as yesterday only high of 88.  There is this super huge new playground that was built over by my nana's so I may take the boys there today.  I may just take their swim trunks too just incase its too hot they can always go to the spray park again.  Its so much easier than getting out the sprinkler.  Maybe we will even pack a lunch and have a picnic.  (thanks for the idea Pam)

I hope you all will enjoy your day too!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tigger813

Lisa- I know I keep messing around with the same 5-10 pounds and I'm ok with that as long as my 6's 8s and small clothing FITS! I think I'll just do a maintain at 150 and if I can get it down to 145 and hang around there that might work. I might feel less pressure doing that as well. 

At work waiting for my friend to come in for her massage. My boss wants to meet her as a potential employee here. She would fit in so well with us as she's got our personality. 

Planning on leaving here at 12 to get some stuff done at home and then figure out what I'm doing with the shaved steak tonight. I have crescent rolls and breadsticks that I could make something out of. Finger foods for Friday night dinner is good and I really want to plan some games with Brian and the girls.

Sister called and Mom was really messed up last night. She's getting very claustrophobic at this point. Sister and Dad left hospital and Mom called and said she needed Dad back there to take her for a walk. She fought about the psychiatrist again and said she didn't like the counting and ABC tests that they are making her take. I'm trying to prepare myself but hopefully she won't be as bad at home.

Gotta close for now! I'll sneak back on here later!

TTFN


----------



## sahbushka

So I am down 1.4 today.  Not nearly what I was going for but at least it is in the right direction.   

QOTD:  I track when I am on plan and usually it is some kind of small journal that will fit in my purse.  Right now it is pink but I am close to the end of this one so I might get the WW 3 month journal which helps track things other than just food intake.

Hope all are well and remember that no matter what the scale said today, you can do this....it is a fresh new week and anything is possible!

SarahMay

15 days till I have to wear that bridesmaids dress.


----------



## pjlla

dumbo_buddy said:


> hi friends - just a quick midday hello.
> 
> it is 96 degrees here in the bronx. 96! what is UP with that?? my friend just invited us to go over and swim in their new pool. sounds nice but i don't even want to move to go over there! and i haven't gone to the grocery store for the quickie stuff i need for dinner. blah.
> 
> i took thomas to that talent place and he was like a completely different child! in a good way!  he was all mister giggles and waving and blowing kisses at the agent. LOL! the woman said he has a great look! i was actually surprised and thought maybe he is TOO white! it seems alot of the print ads our there have pictures of ethnically ambiguous kids and thomas is most definitely not that! anyway, we are going in on sunday to get his head shots taken and the lady said she's really excited to work with him. i kind of busted her balls for a little. the headshots are VERY expensive and i said that i didn't want to waste the money unless she thought he'd get some work. she was very adamant about saying that she wouldn't waste my time. i even asked her to tell me about the last person she said no to because i didn't believe her that she just has everyone come in for head shots! LOL! i'm such a new yorker
> 
> anyway, we're going to do the headshots. i mean, if anything at least we'll have a great photo and it'll be an experience.



It isn't a bad thing to be a bit suspicious and skeptical sometimes.  It can really save you from getting burned.

That said, you will OWN the headshots afterwards (right?) and can take them to another agency if this one doesn't work out.   Be sure to post one here too!



Rose&Mike said:


> ******
> Here's some food for thought as we get ready for weigh-in tomorrow. Take a minute to think about how the week has gone? Did you drink your water? Did you get any exercise in? Did you journal your food? Did you follow your plan if you had one? What are you most proud of this week? Do you feel like you made a good starting effort?
> 
> I'm not going to say the number on the scale doesn't matter--cause it still matters to me. But, I know what I did right this week and I know what I could have worked harder on. The scale will say what it will say.
> 
> *Don't beat yourself up* and throw in the towel if you are disappointed, just pick yourself up, get a big glass of water and keep moving forward.
> 
> Have a great evening.



Hope that you are taking your own advise!  I know things have been tough for you lately.  I've been meaning to PM you, but I keep running out of time.  



SettinSail said:


> Pamela - PUT THOSE KIDS TO WORK!!  My DS is lazy as all get out but he is required to make up his bed daily, clean his own bathroom, dust and vacuum his room weekly, help with cooking and cleaning at meal times, trash, his laundry and sometimes more.  Just sayin
> 
> Oh..... I totally agree with you about putting the kids to work.  However, they are both still in school and DD is right out straight trying to finish up some big projects and get ready for finals.  She even totally skipped swim practice last night, which is a HUGE deal for her!  She is working every spare minute, so I don't ask her to do anything right now.
> 
> DS is helpful in spurts.  He is good if I straight out make a request.  And he does helpful things without being asked sometimes too... like the other day he saw it was getting cloudy and dark and took the clothes off the line because I wasn't there.... and he got the cat in before it stormed.  I was pleased as punch when I got home and realized I didn't have to be out in the lightning taking in clothes!
> 
> Bedrooms are another story.  The first available day this summer they will BOTH be cleaning!
> 
> And they do both have "regular" chores... they take turns setting the table for dinner (which also includes some cooking help if needed) and clearing/cleaning after dinner.  They feed the cat and do other assorted bits and pieces, as requested (sorting laundry, sweeping, vacuuming, loading/unloading the dishwasher, etc).   But like I said, things have been SO CRAZY lately, we haven't even been home enough to follow through with regular chores!
> 
> Good luck with your washer.  I used to have one that we had to "fiddle with" from time to time so I know what you mean.
> 
> I'm sure if I call they will tell me it needs a whole new control panel.  So I will deal with it "as is" for as long as possible.  It is just a PITA sometimes.
> 
> 
> Had a good day today.  Eating went well.  I talked myself out of several things I wanted at the grocery store only to sucuumb to something I picked up at the bakery for DS and he didn't want it.  I didn't use any of my strategies to stop or think or anything.  I ate a bite of the second bakery item and got my senses back and quit.  Spent most of the day at the thermal baths in Beuren with 5 friends.  Pure heaven on earth.  I wish we had something like that back home.  Someone picked up one of the items we sold and I made 30 euros!!!  Last night, a good friend sent her husband to pick up her item and he didn't pay me!  Yes, I should have said something but it was too awkward.  The item was only 15 euros and I've probably eaten 200 euros worth of food and wine at their house in the past 2 years.  I may have to consider that a give-away.
> 
> Good luck to everyone at WI tomorrow !!!
> 
> Shawn



Good luck coming to your senses BEFORE consuming the entire second pastry!  That is a VICTORY in my book!  By then I am usually just telling myself.... "oh well, you already blew it... might as well blow it big time!"

The spas sound delightful! 



Connie96 said:


> I do feel like I've had a good week. Drank plenty of water. Didn't exercise. (But, I can tell you that walking on crutches for the past several days has already made my arms, shoulders, core and back stronger. I'll take it! I have logged every bite of food for 10 days with no exceptions. And right now, that is my whole plan: log it all - the good, the bad and the ugly. And I do feel like I really am off to a good start.
> 
> I expect the scale to show a loss tomorrow and, yes, I would be disappointed if it didn't. But, I'm really trying to find my success in the individual choices and actions. Did I log my food today? Check! Mission accomplished. And tomorrow, I'll do it again.




I hate crutches. I'm glad you can find the bright spot in having to use them!!  Excellent job logging your food for 10 days!  That is a big accomplishment!



DisCanCan said:


> Hi I am Candice  I am 35 & from Regina, Saskatchewan, Canada  I started the last challenge but life got in the way & I didnt finish but I plan to this time, so please add me to the loser list...   I have been struggling with my weight & getting healthy all my life  I have a habit of starting off strong & then slipping & going back to old habits  But its easier said then done  This past 10 months have been very stress full & not so much with taking care of myself but my family...  In October we found out that my Dad has multiple myeloma, I have been trying my best to deal with it but I am afraid that I went back to my old habits & used food to comfort myself...  I made a promise to myself that I would give 110% & I would also keep telling myself that this takes time & I am trying really hard not to expect immediate results



Welcome!  Prayers for your Dad.



tigger813 said:


> The taco salad I made for supper turned out good. It was just the right amount and it seemed lighter with the chicken burger cut up in it!
> 
> Will drop off Izzie at school and bring the ice they need for their field trip. Then I will head to work for 2 clients. I'm hoping to leave there at 12 or 1 depending on how things go. Not supposed to be as hot. The thunderstorms cooled it down a lot.
> 
> Thanks for the hugs! They are very much appreciated! I also chatted online with a friend for a bit this morning and my co-workers make me laugh as do our clients!
> 
> TTFN



We did end up eating at home and had the taco salad too!  I forgot to add guacamole to mine.... I was kind of bummed when I realized it, but oh well.  It was a nice easy cool meal for a hot busy day!



BernardandMissBianca said:


> *Pamela* I think we should save the prizes for organizing til fall. Honestly we are both busy thins summer so I think we need to keep it scaled back our first time out of the gate.
> 
> Okie-dokie!  You are right!
> 
> *JLW* Way to go on starting the journey to create the authentic you!!
> I think as women we put to much emphasis on what others think. Our parents, our significant others, our kids, our friends and our enemies. Hell I sit here sometimes and wonder if a prefect stranger is judging me because of my size, my clothes, if I shaved my legs that day. Well I say screw it, who cares what those people think!! If I'm ok without shaving my legs and wearing shorts then so be it! LOL
> 
> We all need to adopt that attitude a little more often!
> 
> Whew!!! All caught up!!!!!!!!
> 
> Working on the organizational challenge but DS10 needs the computer so I'll be back!





Castillo Mom said:


> Thanks for the welcome. This is my first attempt at WW and for now I have mixed feelings about it.  But I'm sticking with it anyway and will see how things go.  I'm actually doing pretty well, I'm definitely losing but am struggling with tracking points.



Glad you are sticking with it for now.  You need to give it a chance before you decide if it is really the thing for you.

What is the problem with tracking?  Is it just a PITA to have to write everything or are you having trouble finding the Points value for foods or what?  

Are you attending RL meetings or doing WW online?  You could talk to your leader at your next meeting about your difficulties.  

I'm not real familiar with the newer Point Plus system, but I am very comfortable with the overall WW system.  I would be happy to help in any way that I can!  Just ask here or PM me if you want!



PRINCESS VIJA said:


> HI everyone, just popping in to say HI!  I'm still doing well on my plan.  I am on day 5 and going strong.
> 
> We had a GREAT thunderstorm last night.  Does anyone else love them? Very little rain so DS and I sat out on the porch and watched the thunder and lightning roll in. We had a great conversation too.  Probably one of my all time favorite thunderstorms.  It was beutiful.



My dad and I used to sit on the patio and watch storms.  We didn't get along good when I was growing up, but I do remember enjoying doing this with him.  Lucky we didn't get struck by lightning, sitting under the aluminum patio roof!!



mackeysmom said:


> Yikes - I had a bad few days food-wise.
> 
> I've just been so hungry and have gone over my WW points each day for the past three days.  Since I don't have junk in the house, I've been overeating things like string cheese, reduced fat Wheat Thins, popcorn, etc.  We had our first REALLY hot day today and I didn't feel like cooking, so I went to the supermarket and got a "take and bake" pizza.  That, and a salad, wouldn't have been too bad - but I had about three servings.
> 
> On the positive side, I have continued to walk a minimum of three miles a day.  I played "angel vs. devil/should I or shouldn't I" for about a half-hour today because of the heat, but I sucked it up and walked anyway.   (Of course, as Murphy's Law would have it, I was sweating like a fool when I ran into my secret crush - my UPS guy - while out walking!!)
> 
> QOTD - Favorite resort is Animal Kingdom Lodge or Port Orleans French Quarter.  My DVC home resort is Saratoga Springs, but have never actually stayed there.
> 
> - Laura



Even healthy foods have calories, but I'm sure you realize that.  But hey, the splurge could have been on a half gallon of full-fat ice cream instead of string cheese, right?? 

Sorry about the sweaty encounter with the UPS man!  Maybe he will be impressed with your dedication to exercise!!



BernardandMissBianca said:


> * Organizational Challenge 6/10 - 6/16   *
> 
> *Make beds
> *do dishes every day and have a clean sink before bed
> 
> New -
> This week we are going to focus on meal planning and food organization.
> the things we need to do this week are:
> 
> 1. clean out pantry. Purge out-of-date food items. Purge anything you "intended to use" but never will. And if you are bold, purge all the bad for you foods. If you can't justify tossing it because of cost then consider donating to your local food pantry or making those naughty treats and giving them away to neighbors, friends, or co workers.
> Sort remaining items into like categories of your choosing. Consider a clear over the door shoe organizer (Target or Walmart, I forget which one) for small packages like seasonings, soups, and various pouch like items.
> 
> List all items in a notepad for reference when making a grocery list.
> 
> Wash all shelves and floor before replacing food items.
> 
> 2. Clean out refrigerator. Purge old food, out-of-date items, non useful items.
> Bold move - purge all high fat sauces, dressings, and other condiments that are bad for you.
> Wash all shelves before replacing food items. Group items in like categories.
> 
> List all items in a notepad for reference when making a grocery list. Check container levels of things such as butter, eggs, and milk.
> 
> 3. Clean out freezer. Purge all items that are frost bitten, old, or that are useless. Bold move - Consider tossing all frozen dinners that are high on fat and/or sodium (many convenience meals have huge amounts of sodium in them).
> 
> List all items in a notepad for future reference when making grocery list.
> 
> 4. Grocery list day!!! Consulting your notepad and recipes, start building your menu for the week or 2 weeks. Pay close attention to your carbs, proteins and fats. Aim for well balanced meals. Be sure to add plenty of veggies. If you look at a plate divided into sections. Half of your plate should be filled with fruits and veggies. Fresh veggies are the best, followed by frozen, then canned. Don't skimp on the fruit and veggies, they are a great source of vitamins and nutrients.
> Bold move - Try a new recipe using healthy materials. Or update a healthier version of an old favorite.
> 
> 5. Shop!!! First step, shop the perimeter of your store. This is where the best food items are located. Don't take kids if you can help it, and don't rush. Take time to read labels and do research before hand. Find out which foods have HFCS and Aspartame in them, try to find a healthy alternative if you can.
> I know it seems like a lot of work but consider the fact that you would do as much research on a car, why wouldn't you do it for your body.
> Look at healthy items that you can divide for great on-the-go snacks.




I frequently do these things anyhow, but having been so busy lately they have really fallen by the wayside.  I'm going to save this particular challenge until the kids are out of school though.... things are far too crazy right now!  

But it is a GREAT idea!!  We all need to do this a few times a year, at least!!

And when you all try these new recipes, please post the good ones over on the BL recipe thread!!



BernardandMissBianca said:


> * Inspirational Quote 6/10/11  *
> 
> * Eat for the Body you want, not the body you have*
> 
> working on some food and eating quotes this week for added inspiration.



Love it!




trinaweena said:


> Somehow this was exactly what i needed to hear  I did force myself to eat today and still did good for the day and forced myself to drink my water at break time even though i DID NOT WANT.  I told myself to stop feeling guilty about not working out today because i have been doing good and there are going to be days when i just have too much on my plate.  And thanks for your words about my teachers suggestions.  It actually really helped for me to hear it.  I tend to freak out about school since ive been kicked out of two schools for failing and have now maintained a 4.0 average for 2 semesters. Sometimes it feels like I need A's or nothing.
> 
> 
> Thank you!  I think i did well this week.  One thing i really wanted to concentrate on was water, because im constantly dehydrated and its been a huge problem for me. Im happy to say i was able to drink the correct amount of water this week.  Regardless of what the scale says i FEEL BETTER about myself and that means more than any number on the scale.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for your kind words.  Im feeling much better now at the end of the day and I just keep saying you made it through and you can make it through tomorrow too.  Sometimes its stressful to look at all the stuff I have piled up that needs to get done but i need to take it one day at a time.
> 
> 
> 
> I love thunderstoms, even though they still make me jumpy.  It might sound strange but I have been trying to be more calm during storms because my dog has developed a recent fear of them and i want to portray a sense of calm to her when they are happening.
> 
> 
> 
> I think i feel like that most days.  I see something and think this is healthy, but not so much when you eat 3 portions!  Hang in there.  I know drinking more water for me this week has helped, and trying to occupy my mind with other things when i feel the urge to snack.
> 
> ********
> Thank you everyone for your kind words.  I got through the day.  My wonderful manager let me out an hour early because I literally came into work in tears because i just felt super stressed.  I am thankful that almost all my managers realize what a stress all this extra work is to me (all except our store manager, who just takes me for granted) and try to make it easier on me.  Everyone knows though, school comes first.
> 
> I did manage to get my essay done.  When i got home from work I still hadnt even come close to my calorie intake for the say so i went ahead and had what my parents had for dinner, a pork chop and some brown rice and green beans, and allowed myself to eat that and watch one ep of parks and rec (which is one of my fav shows) and then forced myself to get down to work.  Fantasia is my go to study movie because i need to backround noise but dont want to be distracted by dialouge.  I'm preatty happy with how the paper turned out but mostly just relieved its done.  I still have a reading response to get finished but thats only one page  thank god!
> 
> I forced myself to not feel guilty about missing the workout today.  There will be days when i just have too much going on.  Yes i need to make time for workouts but not at the expense of my mental health!  I have enjoyed working out thus far, for the first time in my life, and i dont want to ruin that.  I figure jillian michaels can just kick my *** twice as hard tomorrow!
> 
> Whne are we supposed to send in our healthy habits points for the week?



You are really struggling right now with everything on your plate.  You should NOT feel guilty about the workout. You need to keep yourself SANE these days and sometimes that means skipping workouts!  I've been skipping a few myself lately and while I wish I could fit it all in, I know I am doing what I NEED to do right now for my own peace of mind!



RemembertheMagic98 said:


> Wow! P, when do you sleep?  So much to do!  I hope the summer slows down for you!  I love your hybrid plan idea...hmmmm, could be a best selling book??? It's a weight loss and skin care system!
> 
> 
> Actually, I have NOT been sleeping my usual 8 hours lately and I think it is catching up with me. I'm not usually a caffeine person, but I've been drinking it daily lately.  Gotta stop that.
> 
> I think most people would be amazed at how many things in regards to their health would improve if they just ATE BETTER!!  Acne, inflammatory diseases, heartburn, GERD, headaches, skin problems, etc!
> *******************
> I'm exhausted!! But in a good way
> 
> The beach was beautiful today but really hot.  The girls did so well with goal setting and discussing dress code issues.  They are so thoughtful
> I slathered on the SPF 30 since we were in the shade of the porch all day (instead of SPF 50).  I had sunglasses and a hat too.  I ate breakfast before I left but lunch was at the B&B.  It was my first g-f challenge.  I ended up with salad, corn salad, and I took apart a roasted veggie sandwich (no bread). All the other sandwiches were cold cuts (may contain gluten), so I stuck with what I knew.  And yes, I was bad.  I stopped at the rest area on the way home and had a small cup of soft vanilla ice cream. Such a treat!!
> 
> Got home around 4 and just needed a nap.  I made a really nice cold salad of cucumbers, avocado, black beans, red onion, and tomatoes with just lime juice.  I ate it with rice cakes...YUM!  Watching the crazy thunder and lightening that passed through!
> 
> I'm off to bed!  Day off tomorrow with a 9:30 am nail appointment and a date with my vacuum cleaner when I return.  I may do 2 miles as a prep for my 5K walk on Saturday.  Only 3 more days of school left (actually the kids are gone and we have meetings!) Woooo HOOOOO!



Sound like you had a good day!  That salad sounds delightful.  Mind if I steal the recipe?



SettinSail said:


> I'm down 1.2 for the first week  I would be more excited but it's not a new number for me, I was actually up a little last week.  But NOW I am back at my lowest number so far since Feb 2010 and hoping to see a new lower number next week
> 
> I think the sauna saved me yesterday (sweating out some weight) since I had that bakery item and I had some salty foods at dinner last night.
> 
> I'm inspired to work harder next week
> 
> Good luck everyone!
> 
> Shawn



WOOHOO on being down!!



flipflopmom said:


> Morning everyone!  I worked on my laptop from 3:45 am until 10pm yesterday, with only bathroom breaks and a quick step to the fridge every so often!  I'm losing it!  Thank goodness I bought some deli turkey last week, I just pop up and grab a slice or two, refill my water, and sit back down!  We have something like 30 assignments due in June for 1 class.  She's insane!  That doesn't take into effect 2 2-3 hour classes a week.  With two more going on, sheez.  CANNOT WAIT FOR DISNEY!    I am making plans to be more regular here once we get back.  I'm killing myself to get 2 classes done before I leave, so I'll only have 1 to deal with.
> 
> I had such a crazy thought yesterday, and immediately thought -gotta share this with my BL girls, I bet they miss my insanity!  AK and Sophie went to Brad's parents (who, by the way, made it through his 90 day plan just fine, but the company is back on short time), to swim while I worked.  He picked them up on his way home.  I was working on a special ed class all day, and thought "I wonder if they girls received bathtub services after they got out of the pool"    In non-teacher lingo "wonder if they took a bath".
> 
> Tracey - just skimmed a bit, so sorry to hear about your mom.   and prayers to you!
> 
> Rose - girl.  We need to catch up!  I see you've gone GF now.  Thanks for the pm.  Love you lady!
> 
> SHAWN - NC????????     I see a face to face in our future!
> 
> Kathy - The only thing I could recap for you today is what UDL and RTI are, alternatives to public education, and differentiating language arts instruction in kindergarten.
> 
> Linds- we need to catch up, too.  Sounds like you may have had a slump?  I'm in a trench instead of a slump.  How did you kick it?  DH's work going okay?
> 
> Everybody else - miss you!  All the newbies - Yes, I'm always this hyper and wordy.  You might be glad I'm not posting regularly yet!  But stay the course, hang in there, you can do it!  I'll get to know you soon!
> 
> As for health - not doing so great, gained, not making good eating or exercise choices, completely due to insane classwork since Jan.  With moving even less, I'm thinking about at least trying to track calories if I can manage it to try to drop a few. I need to really be on a very restricted calorie plan, since brain work doesn't expend very many!
> 
> And Disney stuff -  We just added an extra night to our July 4th trip.  Since things are slow, they are giving Brad's company a week of.  But for some idiotic reason, it's NOT the week OF the 4th, it's the week before.  So instead of leaving late Friday night, we are leaving Thursday night.  I called to see what DVC was available, and AKL had a savannah view studio open.  We've always wanted to try it out, and it works out great.  We'll drive through the night, spend the day and night at AKL just exploring, swimming, and resting, and then up early the next morning to check in at BLT and hit MK!  We're all really excited, and while I am stressed that this means I have 1 less day to get everything done, I'll be ready for vacation!
> 
> Taryn



As usual, you are insanely busy!  I don't know how you keep it all going.... but I guess since you know that the school work won't last forever, it must be different.  

You will SO be ready for Disney!  Enjoy every minute of the trip!


Well friends!  I have managed to catch up here, but I need to go retrieve my students from art in about 5 minutes!

I am working today (1st grade teacher) and will run home, pack up some snacks and a light dinner, DD will grab her swim bag, and we will dash to the Y for a 4:30 arrival time to help set up the timing system.  I don't expect we will be out of the Y until at least 9pm.  Tomorrow morning we need to be dressed and at the temple by 10 am for Rainbow Girls installation.  I'd like to be able to bake something for the luncheon before then, but not sure I will be able to fit it in.  It isn't a requirement, but I feel like it would be a nice thing to do for the new Worthy Advisor who is being installed.  She is a super nice girl and I love her family.  

Lunch today is 1/2 C lowfat cottage cheese with onions and chives, 1 C fresh strawberries, baby carrots.  Snack is 3 hardboiled egg whites and a string cheese (if I am still hungry).  2L of seltzer on hand and have started the first bottle.  Not sure about dinner... probably a quick salad to bring along tonite.  

Talk to you all later!.................P


----------



## msylvester01

Hello all,

My name is Marie and I am a first time joiner to the thread. I have been a lurker and decided enough lurking and time to speak out and take the jump. I am excited, motivated and ready to start dropping the pounds!!! My fiance and I are huge fans of everything Disney and new members of DVC. I hope to come a little bit out of my shell more and more and will force my self to post at least once a day. 

I hope to get to know more about all of you and to let you know more about me ( if you wish). 

Happy Friday!!!


----------



## Rose&Mike

sahbushka said:


> So I am down 1.4 today.  Not nearly what I was going for but at least it is in the right direction.
> 
> SarahMay
> 
> 15 days till I have to wear that bridesmaids dress.


1.4 x 52=72.8 pounds. Slow and steady and maintainable.



msylvester01 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> My name is Marie and I am a first time joiner to the thread. I have been a lurker and decided enough lurking and time to speak out and take the jump. I am excited, motivated and ready to start dropping the pounds!!! My fiance and I are huge fans of everything Disney and new members of DVC. I hope to come a little bit out of my shell more and more and will force my self to post at least once a day.
> 
> I hope to get to know more about all of you and to let you know more about me ( if you wish).
> 
> Happy Friday!!!


Welcome Marie! Please pm donac your starting weight. After you read the first page of the thread please let us know if you have any questions.

*Pamela*-- thanks. I am trying to take my own advice and cut myself some slack this week. I am happy to say that as of this morning I am back where I was when we left for WDW and solidly maintaining. I'm more bummed cause I have been a slacker this week with the exercise--only 3 days so far. But I am hanging in there.

***I wanted to say thank you again to Buffy for getting the organizational challenge going. I feel like I am getting back on track with the household stuff and feel so much better about it. Sometimes we just need a little reminder.


----------



## Zhoen

-1.5 for me!  Yay!  I had to drink soooo much water yesterday trying to flush out all that salt from two days ago.  Which reminds me, Tigger813, if you're up today, it might be the taco salad you had last night!

6/10 QOTD: How do you track/journal your food?  Do you keep an old-fashioned paper journal or a list?  Do you do it online or maybe on an iphone app??  

I do WW online, which is really convenient since I sit at a computer all day at work.  The weekends get a little hectic, but we have wireless internet, so it's possible to track things even while I'm following my monsters around the house.  That's what I'm on right now, because, wow, what a morning...  Gotta vent.  

My oldest daughter, AKA DD7, AKA Stinkerbelle (because she's a beauty, but what a little stinker!!!) has ADHD.  If you don't believe it exists, I don't blame you, I didn't either until I had to live with it.  Well, long story short, she hates school (what kid doesn't), but when she has those weepy mornings that all kids have, we're talking complete hysterics, carrying her, screaming, into the school, leaving her with the nurse until she calms down, that sort of thing.  Today was one of those, except with a twist.  She needed to go potty, she didn't want to go in, I go to pick her up, mais voici, we both end up covered in pee.  My first thought was to run to the store, buy her some clean clothes and MAKE her go to school, but (A) she would be rewarded with new clothes (B)I'd still be in pee-clothes all day (uniform, can't just buy something new)... so we're home (it was a half-day farting around waiting for the year to end anyway) and she's in her room... hopefully she's not cutting the dog's hair again... or the cat's... or her own...

And I am here, calming down, and then I'm going to take advantage of this surprise morning off (was already going to have a half-day because of the school closing early) to get some chores done... but since it's pushing 11, I guess I should get to it, huh?  

And hi Marie!


----------



## Connie96

cclovesdis said:


> Mini-Challenge 2: Limit yourself to 2 or fewer cups of caffeinated beverages per day.



Ha! Already blew that one. 



BernardandMissBianca said:


> * Organizational Challenge 6/10 - 6/16   *
> 
> *Make beds
> *do dishes every day and have a clean sink before bed
> 
> New -
> This week we are going to focus on meal planning and food organization.
> the things we need to do this week are:
> 
> 1. clean out pantry.
> 2. Clean out refrigerator.
> 3. Clean out freezer.
> 4. Grocery list day!!!
> 5. Shop!!!



 Am I the only one here that NEVER makes the bed?? The way our schedules work, DH is usually just getting up when DD and I are headed out the door. And, once I get home in the evening, I just don't really see the point. I mean, it's not a total disaster or anything; the covers are pulled up. Not neatly enough to call it "made", but not that bad either.

Dishes got done (most evenings) last week. 

Now... about this new stuff. All of those chores are desperately needed in my house right now. I may not have time to do all the clean-outs before I absolutely MUST go grocery shop, but they really very much NEED to be done.

Thanks for the push, Buffy! 



flipflopmom said:


> Morning everyone!


Hey Taryn! If anyone actually can do it ALL, I know you can. I, on the other hand... if I tried to keep your schedule, I'd be in a padded cell by now. Hang in there, lady! You've got Disney at the end of that tunnel! 



pjlla said:


> 6/10 QOTD: How do you track/journal your food?  Do you keep an old-fashioned paper journal or a list?  Do you do it online or maybe on an iphone app??



My Fitness Pal! I use whichever method is most convenient at the moment... www.myfitnesspal.com, Android app or iTouch/iPhone app.



dumbo_buddy said:


> i ROCK the morning and most of the afternoon hours. the the evening that gets me every time.



I've been doing okay over the past couple weeks, but THIS happens with me regularly. Actually THIS is how I gained during the Spring Challenge. 



dumbo_buddy said:


> i'm tired just thinking about that! i hope you can get a chance to close your eyes today...even if it's at work!!



And, after I went back to bed at 3:30, I got another call at 4:00. I would have slept in after that, but DD started a new daycare this week and LOVES it. I didn't want her to miss anything her first week, so I only slept about 45 minutes later than usual. I'm on my way to being very well caffeinated.



dumbo_buddy said:


> i think i've mentioned the whole mother issue thing quite a few times.



I'm so sorry that you and many others on this thread seem to have mom problems. It's really hard to understand how moms can behave the way you (and others) have described. At least you know you're a better mom than she is. 

Personally, I'm EXACTLY the mom my mother is. And, in my case, I don't think that's too bad. It's a little disconcerting to find out that I AM my mother, but it's true, nonetheless.  



lisah0711 said:


> Bummer about the call thing, *Connie*.    Hope you aren't on call too often.  I did think fondly of you and your data skills this morning when I was updating my spreadsheet!



Unfortunately, I'm on call ALL the time. I don't actually get called all that often, so it's not really that bad. I do arrange for someone to cover for me when I'm on vacation, but other than that... 

*******************
Well, I weighed-in for a loss today so, tired or not, it's still a pretty good Friday.

Like I mentioned above, Erin started a new daycare this week. She has enjoyed it so much that I'm hoping she won't be too disappointed that there is no school tomorrow and she'll be stuck with me.  

Have a great Friday, y'all!


----------



## Dreamer24

Good morning everyone and happy friday!

I am a week late but would like to join the challenge.  I did the spring challenge with a goal of 12 lbs.  I lost 10 and then gained 2 back in the last few weeks when I was not an active participant.  I went on vacation, came bak, had computer problems, worked on finding and new job, you know , all of the usual life got in the way excuses for dropping out early.

Here I am in the summer challenge hoping to pick up where I left off  I want to lose another 5-10 lbs whcih will put me in my final goal range, which is also in the normal BMI range.  I will set my official challenge goal to 10.


I have 3 main reasons for wanting to lose this weight:
1) I want to be healthier.  The changes that will be necessary to lose this weight, eating better and exercising more, will make me generally healthier.
2) Fell/look better in my every day clothes.   I always see pictures and think, "wow, I really look that big/flabby?" or look in the mirror and see the pudge.
3) I am in two weddings this fall/winter and we all know bridesmaids dresses are not usually flattering.  I want to look good in them!

QOTD - I don't always journal but I always should because there is a clear difference in my eating on days when I do and  days when I don't.

Thankks for organizing another great motivational challenge!


----------



## bellebookworm9

pjlla said:


> 6/10 QOTD: How do you track/journal your food?  Do you keep an old-fashioned paper journal or a list?  Do you do it online or maybe on an iphone app??



Just started tracking my food this past week. I'm using WW to do so, but before that I was writing either in my WISH journal or this thread.

Down 2.4 lbs.  I'm going to get new earrings in a bit!


----------



## liesel

I'm leaving for our road trip today and have been so busy all week I haven't had a chance to introduce myself.  I will when I get back.  I've enjoyed catching up and getting to know all the new people and I'll catch you all later!
  Have a great week everyone!


----------



## pjlla

dumbo_buddy said:


> tomorrow is a massive clean and purge of this house. i can't take it anymore! everything needs to be cleaned. i put a few things on my list to try to do today like go through my clothes and donate stuff.
> 
> I love doing that !  I was just thinking about how much I want to clean the garage....SOON!!
> 
> i think i've mentioned the whole mother issue thing quite a few times. here's my really quick vent. feel free to skip but i need to get it off my chest. i'm an only child and my parents act like they don't have any kids. they can't be bothered ever to come see us or invite us to see them. i can count on two hands how many times they have seen thomas. they live in CT an hour away. i live in the neighborhood that my dad grew up in and his whole family pretty much is still here. when my grandpa was alive (he died in '08) sometimes they would go down and visit him and not even call us! his house is AROUND THE CORNER FROM US! you have to PASS OUR HOUSE TO DRIVE OUT OF HERE!
> 
> anyway, on tuesday i called my mother and said my OB appt was good. i told her that wednesday was the ultrasound and i'd find out the sex. wednesday morning after the u/s i called her (after i knew she would be awake) and she didn't answer. left a message saying call me back. nothing. called back a few times. no answer. and i know she was home b/c she wasn't working that day. yesterday finally she calls me and doesn't mention the appt. just goes into how hard her life is with the sick dog. really? she asked how i was feeling (a first) and i said i was tired, that thomas was napping and i wanted to try to close my eyes. she then launches into some story about how she and my dad were at the mall and ran into the mom of an old classmate of mine and how terrible she looks. she acts like she is so much better than everyone. please! if the world only knew how mean she is to her own daughter!
> 
> sorry, vent over. i'm just so pissed that everyone seems excited about a new baby and she can't even pretend. i guarantee you they will see thomas for his bday party in a few weeks and then nothing until the new baby is born in november.
> 
> and then we wonder why i eat...



Sorry about the mama-drama.  It seems like so many folks here have mom issues.  I never realized how very, very lucky I am!!  I'll share my Mom... she is terrific! (Although she isn't much of a Disney fan.... oh well, no one is perfect!)



Rose&Mike said:


> Thank you to Pamela for being our coach this week!
> 
> 
> I do not track everyday. I will track if I seem to be having issues and it's been helpful to see if I'm getting too few/too many calories and to see if I am getting the right nutrients. When I track I use Sparkpeople. I have focused more on portion control which seemed to work for me. Sometimes I feel like I should track so that I'm a little more accountable.
> 
> Whatever system works for you, that is what you should do!
> 
> I had a good run yesterday! 4 miles. My knee did not start talking to me until about 3.5 and I was never in pain.We ran 4 min/walked 30 sec. It's still a little disappointing that I can't just run the whole 4 miles, but I'll take what I can get at this point. Holy cannoli it was hot. 92 at 8:00pm. I was having some MAJOR anxiety yesterday so we went out way to fast for the first mile and then the next three were killer. But it felt great to run. And it helped my anxiety immensely.
> 
> I hope everyone sees good things on the scale today. No matter what, just keep swimming.
> 
> And for anyone who is interested--I added the 5th day to my TR on my journal.



Great job relieving stress and anxiety with exercise!



SettinSail said:


> I use a pretty paper journal and write mine out by hand, with a new page for each day.  I tend to do it very strictly for a few weeks and then quit for awhile and then get started back again.  But, the gaps where I don't journal are getting shorter
> Shawn



As long as you are continuing to make improvement with shorter and shorter gaps, all is good!  



NancyIL said:


> The scale went UP today. Guess I shouldn't have eaten those 3 bowls of  cheese curls yesterday!







lisah0711 said:


> Good morning all!
> 
> *Rose,* thank you for coaching this busy first week and a big BL welcome to our new coach, *Pamela*!
> 
> You are SO welcome!!
> 
> We decided to sell our office building to reduce our overhead.  We will move our office to another location because there will be no retiring for awhile with a kid starting college in six short years.  It is getting to be that it is cheaper to rent than buy now.  We may end up keeping it as we won't just give it away.  It would just bring us some peace of mind for where we are now.
> 
> 
> 6/10 QOTD: How do you track/journal your food?  Do you keep an old-fashioned paper journal or a list?  Do you do it online or maybe on an iphone app??
> 
> If you DON'T track/journal your food, do you think you should?
> 
> Thanks for this reminder, Pamela, that journaling a key to success.  I know for a fact that I underestimate what I eat and overestimate what I've burned when I don't track.  I've been using the computer to track but I think I will try switching to the old fashioned paper method to see if that doesn't get me to do better because I know I have been a slacker in this area.  Thanks!
> 
> Paper helps me because it is kind of a "no excuse zone". Can't say that I didn't have my laptop or I didn't have internet access or whatever.  I can journal on paper ANYWHERE!  I will even journal on scrap paper if I have forgotten to bring my journal for a weekend or whatever and then tape it in to the pages when I get home.
> 
> I am happy to say that I am down 3 pounds today.  I know I can keep up the trend especially if I pull myself together in the journalling and exercise department so I am ready to work hard and have another loss next week!  Hello to all those I missed!    Hope that everyone sees some good numbers today!
> 
> Have a great day all!



THREE POUNDS!!That is great!



mommyof2Pirates said:


> Yes after the princess I slacked a bit but only gained a few than I did another half marathon at home on 5/1.  I basically really fell off the wagon after that...no running and horrible eating.  Total from my lowest I put on 16.  I feel like this is the first week that I have gotten myself back together.  I feel like I am ready to be healthy again.  The demons are out of my head.
> 
> 
> I definitely think I should track my food daily....but It is hard for me.  I usually use paper and I would say this week I wrote it down 1 day total.  I have tracked it in my mind though.....I would run through how many points prior to eating and then keep the running total.  I feel that its a start.  I wish I could do it on my phone but I dont have a smart phone yet.  My upgrade is due in Sept so I am hoping to get with the technology then.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was a bad mother this morning.  My boys woke up at 730 and I put on DisneyXD to keep them occupied while I slept.  I told Ryan I would get up at 800 so about every 3 minutes he would yell up to me and tell me what time it is.  so honestly I really didnt sleep just went in and out.  At one point they came upstairs with the cupcake container my dh brought home from work last night and they were trying to sell me cupcakes.  Thats when I knew I had to get up or else I could have a big mess on my hands.
> 
> I am feeling a bit lazy today....most likely because It's my last day of vacation and I know I have to return to work soon.  I would have no problem staying home.
> 
> Its going to be hot again but not as bad as yesterday only high of 88.  There is this super huge new playground that was built over by my nana's so I may take the boys there today.  I may just take their swim trunks too just incase its too hot they can always go to the spray park again.  Its so much easier than getting out the sprinkler.  Maybe we will even pack a lunch and have a picnic.  (thanks for the idea Pam)
> 
> I hope you all will enjoy your day too!!!!!!!!!!!!



You are welcome!  Hope you have a fun last day of vacation!



tigger813 said:


> Lisa- I know I keep messing around with the same 5-10 pounds and I'm ok with that as long as my 6's 8s and small clothing FITS! I think I'll just do a maintain at 150 and if I can get it down to 145 and hang around there that might work. I might feel less pressure doing that as well.
> 
> At work waiting for my friend to come in for her massage. My boss wants to meet her as a potential employee here. She would fit in so well with us as she's got our personality.
> 
> Planning on leaving here at 12 to get some stuff done at home and then figure out what I'm doing with the shaved steak tonight. I have crescent rolls and breadsticks that I could make something out of. Finger foods for Friday night dinner is good and I really want to plan some games with Brian and the girls.
> 
> Sister called and Mom was really messed up last night. She's getting very claustrophobic at this point. Sister and Dad left hospital and Mom called and said she needed Dad back there to take her for a walk. She fought about the psychiatrist again and said she didn't like the counting and ABC tests that they are making her take. I'm trying to prepare myself but hopefully she won't be as bad at home.
> 
> Gotta close for now! I'll sneak back on here later!
> 
> TTFN



I hope you are cherishing these Friday nights at home with the whole family.  I didn't realize how special they were when they were happening.  Now every Friday night is something else on the schedule.... swim, robotics, you name it!  We had "Family Fun Night" about once every two weeks or so for a while when the kids were little.  They were theme nights and I would decorate and serve themed foods and we would watch themed movies.... we started with just FUN night (teepee in the living room, take-out pizza, games), then had BLUE night (even dyed the food blue!), and Hawaiian night, Africa night, Outer Space night.



sahbushka said:


> So I am down 1.4 today.  Not nearly what I was going for but at least it is in the right direction.
> 
> QOTD:  I track when I am on plan and usually it is some kind of small journal that will fit in my purse.  Right now it is pink but I am close to the end of this one so I might get the WW 3 month journal which helps track things other than just food intake.
> 
> Hope all are well and remember that no matter what the scale said today, you can do this....it is a fresh new week and anything is possible!
> 
> SarahMay
> 
> 15 days till I have to wear that bridesmaids dress.



1.4 sounds SUPER to me!  Nice job!!



msylvester01 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> My name is Marie and I am a first time joiner to the thread. I have been a lurker and decided enough lurking and time to speak out and take the jump. I am excited, motivated and ready to start dropping the pounds!!! My fiance and I are huge fans of everything Disney and new members of DVC. I hope to come a little bit out of my shell more and more and will force my self to post at least once a day.
> 
> I hope to get to know more about all of you and to let you know more about me ( if you wish).
> 
> Happy Friday!!!



Welcome!  One of our recent QOTD was to introduce ourselves, so feel free to share a bit (or a lot) about yourself!



Rose&Mike said:


> 1
> *Pamela*-- thanks. I am trying to take my own advice and cut myself some slack this week. I am happy to say that as of this morning I am back where I was when we left for WDW and solidly maintaining. I'm more bummed cause I have been a slacker this week with the exercise--only 3 days so far. But I am hanging in there.
> 
> Wish I was back at my pre-Disney weight.    Good job!  Solidly maintaining is so under-rated!!
> 
> ***I wanted to say thank you again to Buffy for getting the organizational challenge going. I feel like I am getting back on track with the household stuff and feel so much better about it. Sometimes we just need a little reminder.




I second that motion!  Thanks Buffy!!!



Zhoen said:


> -1.5 for me!  Yay!  I had to drink soooo much water yesterday trying to flush out all that salt from two days ago.  Which reminds me, Tigger813, if you're up today, it might be the taco salad you had last night!
> 
> 6/10 QOTD: How do you track/journal your food?  Do you keep an old-fashioned paper journal or a list?  Do you do it online or maybe on an iphone app??
> 
> I do WW online, which is really convenient since I sit at a computer all day at work.  The weekends get a little hectic, but we have wireless internet, so it's possible to track things even while I'm following my monsters around the house.  That's what I'm on right now, because, wow, what a morning...  Gotta vent.
> 
> My oldest daughter, AKA DD7, AKA Stinkerbelle (because she's a beauty, but what a little stinker!!!) has ADHD.  If you don't believe it exists, I don't blame you, I didn't either until I had to live with it.  Well, long story short, she hates school (what kid doesn't), but when she has those weepy mornings that all kids have, we're talking complete hysterics, carrying her, screaming, into the school, leaving her with the nurse until she calms down, that sort of thing.  Today was one of those, except with a twist.  She needed to go potty, she didn't want to go in, I go to pick her up, mais voici, we both end up covered in pee.  My first thought was to run to the store, buy her some clean clothes and MAKE her go to school, but (A) she would be rewarded with new clothes (B)I'd still be in pee-clothes all day (uniform, can't just buy something new)... so we're home (it was a half-day farting around waiting for the year to end anyway) and she's in her room... hopefully she's not cutting the dog's hair again... or the cat's... or her own...
> 
> And I am here, calming down, and then I'm going to take advantage of this surprise morning off (was already going to have a half-day because of the school closing early) to get some chores done... but since it's pushing 11, I guess I should get to it, huh?
> 
> And hi Marie!



Goood job standing firm and NOT rewarding the behavior.  How's the cat looking right now???



Connie96 said:


> Ha Am I the only one here that NEVER makes the bed?? The way our schedules work, DH is usually just getting up when DD and I are headed out the door. And, once I get home in the evening, I just don't really see the point. I mean, it's not a total disaster or anything; the covers are pulled up. Not neatly enough to call it "made", but not that bad either.
> 
> I frequently have to do it in the afternoon or evening, but it does get done!  Something about crawling into a well-made bed......so nice.
> Have a great Friday, y'all!





Dreamer24 said:


> Good morning everyone and happy friday!
> 
> I am a week late but would like to join the challenge.  I did the spring challenge with a goal of 12 lbs.  I lost 10 and then gained 2 back in the last few weeks when I was not an active participant.  I went on vacation, came bak, had computer problems, worked on finding and new job, you know , all of the usual life got in the way excuses for dropping out early.
> 
> Here I am in the summer challenge hoping to pick up where I left off  I want to lose another 5-10 lbs whcih will put me in my final goal range, which is also in the normal BMI range.  I will set my official challenge goal to 10.
> 
> 
> I have 3 main reasons for wanting to lose this weight:
> 1) I want to be healthier.  The changes that will be necessary to lose this weight, eating better and exercising more, will make me generally healthier.
> 2) Fell/look better in my every day clothes.   I always see pictures and think, "wow, I really look that big/flabby?" or look in the mirror and see the pudge.
> 3) I am in two weddings this fall/winter and we all know bridesmaids dresses are not usually flattering.  I want to look good in them!
> 
> QOTD - I don't always journal but I always should because there is a clear difference in my eating on days when I do and  days when I don't.
> 
> Thankks for organizing another great motivational challenge!



Glad to have you back with us!!




bellebookworm9 said:


> Just started tracking my food this past week. I'm using WW to do so, but before that I was writing either in my WISH journal or this thread.
> 
> Down 2.4 lbs.  I'm going to get new earrings in a bit!



Enjoy the shopping!



liesel said:


> I'm leaving for our road trip today and have been so busy all week I haven't had a chance to introduce myself.  I will when I get back.  I've enjoyed catching up and getting to know all the new people and I'll catch you all later!
> Have a great week everyone!



You will be missed!  Have a good road trip and stay safe!
***********

Well ladies..... sadly my lunchtime is over and I probably will NOT have time to pop on here again today, unless it is after the swim meet.  So I will say good-bye until tomorrow!  I hope everyone's Friday is delightful!  TTYL.............P


----------



## Castillo Mom

Happy Friday everyone!  The week has been a whirlwind so don't have time to go through the thread but wanted to at least say hello.  My WI on WW is today so that coincides with the challenge.  I'm down to 214.7.  Woohoo, the scale is creeping lower and lower!  

If I don't post again today, have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## dumbo_buddy

6/10 QOTD: How do you track/journal your food? Do you keep an old-fashioned paper journal or a list? Do you do it online or maybe on an iphone app?? 

i use (well, try to use) caloriecount.about.com it's really pretty good! when i'm doing it i do really well. it's just a matter of sucking it up and actually typing in everything that i eat!


----------



## mackeysmom

So I am down 1 pound since last Friday.  I WAS 2 pounds down when I weighed in for Weight Watchers on Tuesday, but those couple of days of eating everything in sight caught up.   Very happy that I was as active as I was - otherwise the scale would NOT have been my friend.    



pjlla said:


> Sorry about the sweaty encounter with the UPS man!  Maybe he will be impressed with your dedication to exercise!!


 Good way of looking at it.  

QOTD:  I use the Weight Watchers 3-Month Journal.  I journal EVERYTHING - food, water, exercise, recipes, times, mood, random thoughts in my head - I swear, on some days it looks like something the Unibomber wrote . 

But it is a great resource for me - I can go back to a good week and try to repeat it, or I can look back at a bad week and see exactly what I did wrong.

This week, for example, I think my "binge" days were related to "cat induced stress"!!  I adopted a rescue cat - Sunny Doodle - a few weeks ago.  He was given a clean bill of health, but something seemed "off" to me.  I brought him to my vet this week and he was diagnosed with a pretty bad case of gastrointestinal parasites.  He'll be ok - he's on a course of heavy-duty antibiotics, but I have to keep an eye on my other cat Blackie, since it is a highly contagious condition.     I lost my sweet 15 year-old furbaby Mackey in April, and since then I've been overly neurotic about Blackie - freaking out over every sneeze, yawn, poop, etc.

And since I am a proud cat mom - here are some pictures of my boys:






  That's Blackie, and yes, he is on the kitchen counter 






 And this is Sunny Doodle - I think he likes his new home 


That's a new one, right?  The cats made me eat badly - not PMS, not poor planning, not bad time-management - but blaming the cats .

- Laura


----------



## tinkerbellfriend

It has been a hard week for me this week.  This was the first week home for the kids with summer break and work has been crazy for me too.  So I let the stress overwhelm me and I basically ate all the wrong things and didn't exercise much.  So with that being said, I am kicking myself in the butt and getting back on track.  With today being weigh-in today, I was afraid to get on the scale but did and I did not gain or lose anything.  So with the week I have had, I am grateful for that!!  Now to do some catch up on the thread.  I would like to respond to so many of them but I am overwhelmed with how to respond to everyone using the quote thing and such so I will just do a few for now but I will say that I enjoyed reading everything.  It has provided me with such support and encouragement.  

QUOTE]  QOTD Tuesday, June 7 -- What is your favorite vegetable/vegetable dish?[ [/QUOTE]  

Favorite veggie is corn on the cob or fresh tomotoes from the garden.  Also love cucumbers.  



> QOTD Wednesday, June 8 -- What are your emergency healthy snack ideas for when you are out and don't have time to get a healthy meal, or for when you are home and you just can't make it until dinner without eating something?



I don't really have any. Actually never thought of this.  This is probably one of my downfalls.  When I have a food emergency, I usually go through Mcdonald's but try to get something like a grilled chicken sandwich with no mayo.  I guess I really need to put some thought into this question.  




> QOTD Thursday, June 9 -- I thought I'd end the week with an easy one. What is your favorite Disney Resort?



My favorite resort would be either All Star Movies or Caribbean Beach.  I have never stayed at Beach Club but would LOVE too!! 




> QOTD Friday, June 10 -- How do you track/journal your food? Do you keep an old-fashioned paper journal or a list? Do you do it online or maybe on an iphone app?? If you DON'T track/journal your food, do you think you should?



I track my food in a notebook.  I must be honest and say I have not done it this week but that is how I have done it in the past.  I am starting it today!!!



> Originally Posted by skinnieminnie123
> Hi my name is Kim. I would like to join-looks like fun! I have 53 pounds to lose by Spring for our 1st cruise.



Welcome skinnieminnie123!!  



pjlla said:


> You are fortunate to have a transcription job.  I have done it for years in the past, but so many of the offices and hospitals I worked for have outsourced to services that use transcriptionists in India.  I just gave up.  It wasn't worth the huge effort to find the local work.  It is too bad because I was making good money!  I could make more in 2 hours doing that than I can in a full day of substitute teaching!  But now I've been out of it so long, I'm afraid it would be tough to get back into.
> 
> How long have you been doing it??



I have been doing this for about 13 years.  I work in QA now and love it!  Before doing the QA, I also did the subcontract work.  I do feel fortunate to have this job but do worry about the security of this work in the future.   There is so much work going overseas now and it just a shame.




> Originally Posted by msylvester01
> Hello all,
> 
> My name is Marie and I am a first time joiner to the thread. I have been a lurker and decided enough lurking and time to speak out and take the jump. I am excited, motivated and ready to start dropping the pounds!!! My fiance and I are huge fans of everything Disney and new members of DVC. I hope to come a little bit out of my shell more and more and will force my self to post at least once a day.
> 
> I hope to get to know more about all of you and to let you know more about me ( if you wish).
> 
> Happy Friday!!!




Welcome Marie...glad you decided to join!!


----------



## tinkerbellang

Shockingly, I was down 2.3 lbs this morning, even with not eating what I know to eat, and being so tired this week I only 2 walked 3 days!  So - my goal for this week is to improve on last week - more days eating correctly and more days of exercise.   And try not to be so hard on myself when I mess up!

This month is always my most stressful at work - usually not a good time for me to try to stay on a diet - but I am just trying to make good food choices. 

I'm missing a couple of QOTD!  

My favorite resort is a tie - I have two favorites - I loved Yacht Club, but I also love Wilderness Lodge!  we end up staying at Wilderness Lodge more because of the cost - and because I love Roaring Forks.  I can stay on plan for breakfast by having the kids scrambled eggs, bacon and unsweetened apple sauce!  It is the perfect portion size!  

Have a great day and weekend all, if I don't get to talk to you until Monday! 

Angie


----------



## tinkerbellang

QOTD Friday, June 10 -- How do you track/journal your food? Do you keep an old-fashioned paper journal or a list? Do you do it online or maybe on an iphone app?? If you DON'T track/journal your food, do you think you should?


I track my food and exercise using an app on my Android phone - Calorie Counter and it sync on-line with fatsecret.com.  Love it! It has so many restaurants in it that I can make sure what I'm ordering before I place the order!  I think when you start to write down everything you put in your mouth you really didn't realize how many calories you were really eating.  I pretty well enter everything everyday.  

Laura - love the pictures of the cats - your Sunny looks exactly like my Sonny!!  LOL

Angie


----------



## tigger813

Home from work...trying to clean...and not EAT! I came home and had twisted CHeetos and potstickers!

Waiting to hear from my sister...mom was having some major issues with her memory. She wasn't responding to my questions when I called her so I texted my sister. Mom didn't even know my sister's name or what year it was. They don't think she's had a stroke as she was answering other things. Her blood tests were clear so I think they were headed to do a brain scan. They think it may just be her body getting rid of the heavy duty narcotics. 

Ended up with 3 clients this morning. My no -show from last night came in for a 30 minute massage and will be coming every other Friday once I get back from NC. My friend came and then my regular client came. He was late so I took the other client first as he needed to leave. I left work as soon as I could. 

Getting a little cleaning done and watching The Queen. I bought it last week and hadn't had time to watch it again. Just love this movie! Ash will be home in about 30 minutes and then we are going to pick up Izzie. Brian's planning on coming home early so we can enjoy an early evening together.

Well, I'm going to try and get the raffle containers covered now.

I'm sure I'll check again later!

TTFN


----------



## Rose&Mike

Dreamer24 said:


> Good morning everyone and happy friday!
> 
> I am a week late but would like to join the challenge.  I did the spring challenge with a goal of 12 lbs.  I lost 10 and then gained 2 back in the last few weeks when I was not an active participant.  I went on vacation, came bak, had computer problems, worked on finding and new job, you know , all of the usual life got in the way excuses for dropping out early.
> 
> Here I am in the summer challenge hoping to pick up where I left off  I want to lose another 5-10 lbs whcih will put me in my final goal range, which is also in the normal BMI range.  I will set my official challenge goal to 10.
> 
> 
> I have 3 main reasons for wanting to lose this weight:
> 1) I want to be healthier.  The changes that will be necessary to lose this weight, eating better and exercising more, will make me generally healthier.
> 2) Fell/look better in my every day clothes.   I always see pictures and think, "wow, I really look that big/flabby?" or look in the mirror and see the pudge.
> 3) I am in two weddings this fall/winter and we all know bridesmaids dresses are not usually flattering.  I want to look good in them!
> 
> QOTD - I don't always journal but I always should because there is a clear difference in my eating on days when I do and  days when I don't.
> 
> Thankks for organizing another great motivational challenge!


Welcome! donac is our weight keeper this challenge, so make sure to pm her your starting weight.


----------



## dumbo_buddy

mackeysmom said:


> And since I am a proud cat mom - here are some pictures of my boys:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's Blackie, and yes, he is on the kitchen counter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is Sunny Doodle - I think he likes his new home
> 
> 
> That's a new one, right?  The cats made me eat badly - not PMS, not poor planning, not bad time-management - but blaming the cats .
> 
> - Laura



ok fine, i admit it, i'm not a cat person. but, those cats are SO CUTE! i would even like to cuddle them!  

my annoying bulldog drives me to eat. she is so annoying and bad sometimes that i get mad and want to chow down. i get it. 

i call it "pet-induced weight gain"



tinkerbellfriend said:


> It has been a hard week for me this week.  This was the first week home for the kids with summer break and work has been crazy for me too.  So I let the stress overwhelm me and I basically ate all the wrong things and didn't exercise much.  So with that being said, I am kicking myself in the butt and getting back on track.  With today being weigh-in today, I was afraid to get on the scale but did and I did not gain or lose anything.  So with the week I have had, I am grateful for that!!  Now to do some catch up on the thread.  I would like to respond to so many of them but I am overwhelmed with how to respond to everyone using the quote thing and such so I will just do a few for now but I will say that I enjoyed reading everything.  It has provided me with such support and encouragement.



sometimes during the rough weeks just staying the same with weight is a VERY good thing!!!



tinkerbellang said:


> Shockingly, I was down 2.3 lbs this morning, even with not eating what I know to eat, and being so tired this week I only 2 walked 3 days!  So - my goal for this week is to improve on last week - more days eating correctly and more days of exercise.   And try not to be so hard on myself when I mess up!
> 
> This month is always my most stressful at work - usually not a good time for me to try to stay on a diet - but I am just trying to make good food choices.
> 
> I'm missing a couple of QOTD!
> 
> My favorite resort is a tie - I have two favorites - I loved Yacht Club, but I also love Wilderness Lodge!  we end up staying at Wilderness Lodge more because of the cost - and because I love Roaring Forks.  I can stay on plan for breakfast by having the kids scrambled eggs, bacon and unsweetened apple sauce!  It is the perfect portion size!
> 
> Have a great day and weekend all, if I don't get to talk to you until Monday!
> 
> Angie



nice loss! good for you! 

hope work isn't too stressful! it's hard when you KNOW things are going be stressful and there isn't much you can do!

i've never stayed at the yacht club or wilderness lodge. haven't eaten at roaring forks either. i'm impressed that you are thinking about portion size while on vacation! i, unfortunately, never do that! 

**********************

well, i am proud to report that my house is on the way to being clean! i vacuumed the whole house, mopped the living room/kitchen. went through and tossed a ton of my clothes that i just will never wear. i actually got rid of a few workout-type pants that i had in a larger size. i will NOT need to wear those again! i got rid of a ton of shirts that i have had for close to 15 years! and i tossed a pair of sneakers that i have had since i was in the NINTH grade! not kidding!
i wiped down the counters and went through the pantry and fridge and tossed all the old stuff. vacuumed the couch and chair cushions and got rid of a pound of crumbs that were underneath. ew. 
i did not, however, touch the disgusting bathroom. i'm going to let DH do that tomorrow...and he doesn't even know yet! i'm so nice. i just draw the line at bathrooms. no can do.

there is still so much more to do. this house is SO small that there just isn't any room to put anything! so the kitchen table is piled high and there's a bookcase stuffed with crap. i WILL tackle that tomorrow as well as put some sweatshirts in a bag to be put in the basement. 

don't think anyone cares to read that but i'm kind of like pamela...needed to just prove to myself that i did stuff!!

oh and the best part? while i was cleaning I WASN'T EATING!! NSV BABY!


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

Just a few minutes to post so sorry that I cant respond to everyone.  

Laura- Your kitties are so cute.  Our pets are our kids so I totally understand the worries.  

Nancy- Glad you got the house cleaned and I agree I dont do bathrooms either.  Well I should say I dont do toilets.

**********************************************************

We ended up having lunch at home since it was just easier that way.  I made this super delicious tuna sandwich.  Just a small amount of tuna and lett and tom.  It was so good.  Its amazing how when you eat normally everything tastes wonderful.

Then as a snack I had an ice cream cone from the ice cream man at the playground.  Anyone else have ice cream man's or trucks??? or is that just a city/PA thing.  Just curious.  It was a small vanilla cone so I would estimate maybe 4 points.  I just couldnt pass it up on a hot day.

While I was there I got a call from my friend who is suppose to start watching Ryan on Mon and she said her father in law passed away.  She wont be able to watch Ryan Mon or Tues.  I am trying to call my backups but I am getting all the sorry I wont be able to's.  uggh.  Now Im in quite a pinch.  I will figure something out Im sure but its a bit stressful and this is just the start of the summer.

Now we are home and I am about to make dinner.  On the plate tonight is taco's and for me a salad w a small amount of taco meat made with 97%ffree beef.


----------



## mackeysmom

mommyof2Pirates said:


> Then as a snack I had an ice cream cone from the ice cream man at the playground.  Anyone else have ice cream man's or trucks??? or is that just a city/PA thing.  Just curious.  It was a small vanilla cone so I would estimate maybe 4 points.  *I just couldnt pass it up on a hot day*.



LOL - I can understand that.  I live directly across the street from an elementary school playground and the ice cream man parks there EVERY DAY from 3 - 6.      Usually I'll treat myself to the same thing - a small vanilla cone - on a Friday if I've been on plan all week. 

- Laura


----------



## DisCanCan

Thanks everyone for their kind words & thoughts about my dad.  It has defiantly been a shock to the system. I also started a new job & there is way more over time.  I start at 7:39 am & some days I dont get home till 7 pm!!  So by the time I get home I dont feel like working out.

Buffy  Regina is about 485 km or 301 miles. Yah we most certainly get a lot of snow here, but I have lived here all my life so I guess I am kind of use to it. As much as a person can get use to  -30 c wind & snow lol

6/10 QOTD: How do you track/journal your food? Do you keep an old-fashioned paper journal or a list? Do you do it online or maybe on an iphone app??

I am starting following WW again, so I am tracking using a excel spreadsheet that I have created myself, I found that there was no room to write down what I ate in the trackers that they give you.  I guess now the key is to track everyday & be consist with it.


----------



## my3princes

Rose&Mike said:


> QOTD Thursday, June 9
> I thought I'd end the week with an easy one. What is your favorite Disney Resort?
> 
> *****
> Have a great day everyone! We have someone coming to look at replacing our windows after work and then we are going running. It's supposed to be in the 90s again, but back in the 80s by Sunday. I'm going to get up and do some yoga (which I still hate) before work. It seems to really be helping with my itband issues. Stay hydrated! It's hot!



Our favorite is Old Key West.  I think it is because it is laid back, has a ton of space and uses the least amount of DVC points.

We also would say that Fort Wilderness is our favorite campground anywhere.  It is so clean with great activities and the rates are not any worse than the bigger campgrounds around here.


----------



## my3princes

Wow, I haven't really had a chance to read since Sunday.  I keep thinking that Friday I will have time, but time doesn't seem to free up.  The job is going well and after this weekend the Lacrosse games will be over, just have the end of year gatherings to attend (or throw).  Yesterday I left the house around 5:45 am for work and didn't get home until after 10:30 PM as I worked both jobs.  very long day.  Today I dropped the kids off at school and headed home and took a 3 hour nap.  got up and did a few chores then went back to school to help with Field Day.  Colby had a friend over after school and after he left I took Hunter shopping for the last items that he needed for his Dance outfit for tomorrow night.  Tomorrow he is playing in 3 LAX games too.  Life is certainly busy, but I wouldn't miss a minute of my kids activities. 

Hopefully things will settle down soon and I'll be able to catch up at least a few times a week.  I really WANT to exercise too   That is not like me, but sitting at a desk for 10 hour a day has me feeling the need to move.


----------



## glss1/2fll

I'm several pages behind but just thought I'd hop on and answer 6/9 qotd. My absolute favorite place we stayed was The Dolphin, but technically it's not a Disney resort. The hotel was fine but I love, love, love the location. Being able to walk to Epcot and Hollywood Studios was a blast.

Weigh in this morning was good. It matched Wednesday's peek, so now I trust that number. I hope this week I can get down to a new decade! Today the classroom I worked in had their kindergarten graduation so there were cookies, and cupcakes, and cookies, and chips, and cookies, and juice, and cookies. I was assigned to put all those on trays. I remembered my weigh in and resisted any nibbles.


----------



## satorifound

I lost 1.6 pounds last week.  If I could continue to lose 1 pound- 1.5 pounds a week I will be really close to my goal by Disney time.    I want to wear shorts...  Soooo, if anyone sees me walking around and my legs blind them, I am sorry, I don't tan.  LOL

Oh and hopefully Tuesday I can get back on the gym wagon.  Working 12s all weekend, but come Tuesday the gym is calling my name.


----------



## Zhoen

That loud crash/boom sound you heard an hour or two ago was NOT a nuclear explosion, the rapture, or even a meteor the size of Texas crashing into Notre Dame and disintegrating Paris... that was just me falling off the wagon... no worries, I climbed right back on, but if my heinie seems just a bit bigger for the next week or so, I'm sure it's just the bruising, it has NOTHING to do with the pizza. ...

My DARLING sister had pizza delivered to her house for her kids while I was over hanging with my nieces and nephews.  Now, to be clear, this is the same beautiful sister who's lost so much weight in the past year... so now we know her secret... have pizza sent to the house for the kids when you're not home so you won't be tempted.  It will take me a while to forgive her... she KNEW I was going to be there, and she had it delivered right.at.4pm-- the witching hour in dietville!  

Oh well, that's what flexpoints are for, and MAN did I blow a hole in mine!!!  Even though I had a virtuous soup-and-salad lunch!  I don't know... it doesn't seem possible to gobble that much junk and still be on-plan.  Well, we'll know next Friday!


----------



## lovedvc

This is my first post for the summer challenge.  Life has been a little hectic.  We are installing a wood floor in the dining room and it just seems like there are things everywhere they shouldn't be.  I haven't been watching what I eat the past 2 weeks my brain is in too many directions.  Fortunately I started boot camp training 4 months ago and I go faithfully 4 times a week sometimes 5 if I can squeeze it in.  It's amazing how it makes me feel.  I've only lost about 5 lbs since I started but I have lost a ton of inches and gained a lot of strength.  I can actually run 2 miles straight now without stopping and that in itself is a huge accomplishment for me.  I hope to be able to run the 5k twice on Castaway Cay in August with my husband.  I know I can do it especially with him cheering me on.  I hope to have a weight loss to report next week.


----------



## 6Smiles

Hi everyone - I am very far behind on reading here, but will make it a point to catch up on Sunday.  I lost 1 pound for the first week. Not happy but I lost my mojo during the week by setting my expectations for myself way to high and very unrealistic for our schedule. This week I am going to be focusing on the Healthy habit goals and working out 30 minutes 5 times this week.  I have decided to take the TEAS or nursing entrance exam next month and have been consumed with all that comes with it for hopeful admission to the University for the Spring 2012 semester.  Very busy week ahead with daily activities all week and ending with DH and I going away to a couples only event this weekend without our four kiddos. 

Kris


----------



## mikamah

Zhoen said:


> That loud crash/boom sound you heard an hour or two ago was NOT a nuclear explosion, the rapture, or even a meteor the size of Texas crashing into Notre Dame and disintegrating Paris... that was just me falling off the wagon... no worries, I climbed right back on, but if my heinie seems just a bit bigger for the next week or so, I'm sure it's just the bruising, it has NOTHING to do with the pizza.


 You're too funny.  Glad you climbed right back on.  that's what this journey is all about, never giving up.

Good evening, friends,

It's been a bit busy and crazy around here, and I haven't read the past couple days, but hope to have some time sunday to catch up with you all here.  I did track all my food this week, but follow ww, and instead of 49 extra points, I had 109 extra points.  So I didn't lose any weight, and I know why, but I do know that writing it down definitely helped me make some smarter decisions.  
We have a busy day tomorrow.  Baseball picnic, game, and then a cub scout campout.  I think we're expecting rain tomorrow night, so we may skip the campout, and go for the bbq and campfire, but come home to sleep.  It's held at a park nearby.  I'm a fair weather camper, for sure.  

I hope you all are doing well, and saw some good numbers on the scale today.

Enjoy the weekend.


----------



## trinaweena

Im hoping for some feedback here.  I use myfitnesspal to track my calories.  Ive been very faithfully tracking calories for the past 9 days.  Before i "used" it but when i felt guilty about something i never put it in so it didnt really do anything for me! Now im trying to really pay attention to what goes in my mouth!

Anyways, when I started I had set my calorie intake on 1500.  When I started tracking calories seriously i brought it down to 1300.  I weigh 162 and im 5'6" so this seemed decent to me.

Well i just noticed today that at some point it got changed to 1200 calories a day.  I'm not sure if it did this when i updated my weight or if i changed that (I take ambiem every night and i forget a lot of the stuff I do) but i tend to fall about 100 to 200 calories short of my goal everyday whether im consuming 1200, 1300, or 1500 calories (I think this is a psychological thing). Well now its telling me that im consuming to few calories.  I wonderded what you guys think?   Should i raise it to 1250?  Id like to be at 1200 calories each day if its healthy for me to do so but i admit i dont know much about all this.

Other than that today went...decent.  I got employee of the month at work  which ive been wanting for 2 years so thats cool.  Class was eventful and i handed in my essay and touched based with my teacher on my grade so far in the class (A woot woot!) and last night we got our Harry Potter tickets for the midnight showing!! (im the crazy person who drove to the movie theatre at midnight to get harry potter tickets!)

Hoping to fit in a run tomorrow if its not too hot cause ive done no workouts for two days

now i must run as my dog is making weird noises


----------



## JacksLilWench

Zhoen said:


> I am nervous as all get out for the weigh-in tomorrow.
> 
> My scale was grumpy today too.  And it hurts when you are working hard for something you really want.  Discouraged is a perfect word to use... let's take that apart, both of us, because I felt that way too.  (If you can change you thoughts, you can change your feelings, if you can diffuse your feelings, they can't control you!)  Seems to me that if we start out discouraged, and we come here to the DIS for support, and we take a breath in the middle, because we all know breathing is good for stress, and we decide to keep fighting, maybe say it in a loud voice, represented by capitals, we can go from discouraged to DIS Couraged.  Change takes courage, you have it.  You wouldn't be here airing your soul if you didn't .  If the scale is unfriendly this week, use that courage to keep working hard next week, and sooner or later, the scale will budge.  It's a mathmatical certainty.
> 
> No matter what size you are, there will ALWAYS be clothes that look great on the hanger and ridiculous on the human.  Where's our size 3 maintainer, she'll totally back me up on this!!! Look at the runway shows, those models are size ZERO, and even THEY can't save a lot of what designers come up with!
> 
> I wish you a pocket of exceptional-specific-gravity tomorrow, floating just above your scale... and if not, just like you said, USE that for fuel.





pjlla said:


> It sounds like you have a good attitude going into the weigh-in tomorrow.  Keep that positive thinking, but even if you have a maintain, please don't be too frustrated!





Rose&Mike said:


> very well said. And fwiw--a maintain is not a gain.




You guys are so great, you have no idea how much I appreciate these amazing words   And I did have a loss this week!!  I'll take a loss over a gain anytime 



			
				pjlla said:
			
		

> 6/10 QOTD: How do you track/journal your food? Do you keep an old-fashioned paper journal or a list? Do you do it online or maybe on an iphone app??
> 
> If you DON'T track/journal your food, do you think you should?



I actually do journal all my food already.  I needed to so I could actually see what I was eating throughout the day and to help me visualize what I was *actually* eating.  Turns out, I could hardly tell a tablespoon from a cup until I started writing stuff down and _measuring_ everything.  That helped TONS!!  

I journal on sharecare.com, who is affiliated with Dr. Oz love: him!)


----------



## Disneywedding2010

*QOTD Wednesday, June 8 -- What are your emergency healthy snack ideas for when you are out and don't have time to get a healthy meal, or for when you are home and you just can't make it until dinner without eating something?*

I don't really have any healthy snack ideas for when I'm out and about. However, when I'm home I try to keep fruit, granola bars, water, or baby carrots around to munch on instead of chips or something.


*QOTD Friday, June 10 -- How do you track/journal your food? Do you keep an old-fashioned paper journal or a list? Do you do it online or maybe on an iphone app?? If you DON'T track/journal your food, do you think you should? *

I haven't started tracking during this challenge yet. Although when I am tracking I'm using Sparkpeople.com. 


----------------------------------------

I had a post all typed up and everything this morning and then my internet went out. Come to find out there was nothing wrong with it I just had a blonde moment and forgot to pay the bill so they disconnected it. I got it back up and running this afternoon.

I went in this afternoon for my ultrasound of my leg and x-ray of my foot and ankle. I'm hoping to know something on Monday. After the dr apt we went to Arbys. I know probably wasn't the best decision but I was really worried about what the results would be of everything so let's just chalk that meal up to emotional eating. 

We got home in the early evening and sat outside for awhile just talking. Its our favorite time of the year that once it cools down in the evening we sit in the front yard, drinking soda and just talking about whatever. I then came inside and got on the computer and started looking up ideas for our 3 year anniversary that will be next month. I wanted to go out of town for a few days just to get away. 

Alan said he wanted to just go somewhere and relax. I jokingly said, "Well we could relax at Baylake". Not thinking anything of it I continued doing what I was doing expecting no response from him. Then he mumbled something. I asked him what he said and he repeated his mumble "Hey that'd be cool." You could of picked my jaw up off of the floor. . 

I asked him if he was serious or if he was just toiling with my emotions, LOL. He told me "Hey, that'd be cool. Just chill at the resort and not go to the parks. We've always said we wanted to do that." "Um, honey, I thought that's what we did last trip?" At that point I shutup because I didn't want him to turn around and say "Okay nevermind let's think of another idea." 

I mean orginally I was looking at airfare to go out to Vegas for the weekend. However, me and my lovely plan of crunching numbers told him, "I can't find airfare and a room out there for very cheap. We're looking at over a grand just to be gone for 4 nights. You know we could use DVC points and drive to Orlando for about half that cost." I could see the wheels in his head turning. 

My best friend was laughing hysterically when I called her and told her of what had just happened. She was like "How on earth did you get him to agree to that?" "Easy, I used common sense and I don't care what Alan says he isn't sick of Disney World . If he was then he wouldn't be all upset that I'm going in Nov with you and then again by myself at the beginning of the year. I think he's just very good at hiding his love for Disney . 

Tomorrow he is getting up in the morning and going to the shop to work for a few hours. Then sometime that afternoon or early evening we're going to go get pedicures. My best friend wanted to come over at some point and hang out with us. So we will pretty much just be playing tomorrow by ear. Sunday, I'm going to get up early and put a roast in the crockpot and clean the house.


----------



## Castillo Mom

QOTD Friday, June 10 -- How do you track/journal your food? Do you keep an old-fashioned paper journal or a list? Do you do it online or maybe on an iphone app?? If you DON'T track/journal your food, do you think you should?


I've been tracking my food on the WW site and I also just revived my old WISH journal so I'm tracking there too.


----------



## donac

Good Saturday morning everyone. 

Yesterday was just crazy.  It was the last day with one of my classes.  We have a one last full day on MOnday but my last class of the day is all seniors and they will be getting their caps and gowns then.  I will miss them.  I have had some of them for 2 years so it is hard to say good bye.

I went last night to help a friend's daughter with her Girl Scout GOld Award project.  She was making bags with health care products.  She is taking them to South Africa in Aug with her mom and a group of other nurses on a health care mission.  We  only stayed for a couple of hours.  She had a lot of kids and other parents and relatives helping her.  

Next week is going to be a challenge.  We are having a chinese lunch on Tuesday, Wednesday is a barbque inthe afternoon at a friend's hour and then a barbque at Boy Scout council for next year's information kickoff, Thursday is a baby shower and then a retirement cocktail hour at the Outback.  I  can't believe next week.  Luckily I will be spending most of the week moving books and cleaning my classroom.

ROse asked a QOTD on Thursday and she said it would be an easy one but it realy isn't.  I have stayed everywhere from the high to the low.  

My sister and husband gave us a night at the AKL for our 30th wedding anniversary.  When we opened the curtain this is what we saw.





We have stayed at POp and ALL stars.  I have loved POP and think the food court is one of the best in DW.  We stayed at POFQ and love the small intimate resort.  I stayed at the Poly for our 10th anniv and we have also stayed at WL for a night.  I stayed at BWV with my sister one year. 

I do have a favorite place and that would be Fort Wilderness.  I love the quietness of the campgrounds.  You get there and it is another world.  We do get back to FW everytime we go to the world just to visit.  I want to get a camper just to make camping there easier.  

Going to my favorite fabric store with a friend this morning.  It is the store's 15th anniversary.  Then I am coming home to get some sewing done.  It is cool here in jersey so I have to take advantage of it. 

Have a happy and healthy day.


----------



## SettinSail

lisah0711 said:


> I am happy to say that I am down 3 pounds today.



  WAY TO GO LISA!!!   I'm so jealous  Good luck selling your building and getting relocated.



sahbushka said:


> So I am down 1.4 today.  SarahMay
> 
> 15 days till I have to wear that bridesmaids dress.







msylvester01 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> My name is Marie and I am a first time joiner to the thread. I have been a lurker and decided enough lurking and time to speak out and take the jump. I am excited, motivated and ready to start dropping the pounds!!! My fiance and I are huge fans of everything Disney and new members of DVC. I hope to come a little bit out of my shell more and more and will force my self to post at least once a day.
> 
> I hope to get to know more about all of you and to let you know more about me ( if you wish).






Zhoen said:


> -1.5 for me!





Good luck with Stinkerbelle   That has GOT to be a challenge!



Connie96 said:


> Am I the only one here that NEVER makes the bed?? The way our schedules work, DH is usually just getting up when DD and I are headed out the door. And, once I get home in the evening, I just don't really see the point. I mean, it's not a total disaster or anything; the covers are pulled up. Not neatly enough to call it "made", but not that bad either.
> 
> Well, I weighed-in for a loss today so, tired or not, it's still a pretty good Friday.



 Congrats on the loss!   Your schedule sounds hard but it must be such a great feeling to know that Erin loves her new daycare.

I guess with your schedule it wouldn't really matter if the bed is made or not. I HAVE to make mine up FIRST THING in the morning or I feel itchy and off.  Somewhere in my deep subconcious is the thought that someone will go through my house during the day when I'm not there and everything must be perfectly in its place!



Dreamer24 said:


> Good morning everyone and happy friday!
> 
> I am a week late but would like to join the challenge.  I did the spring challenge with a goal of 12 lbs.  I lost 10 and then gained 2 back in the last few weeks when I was not an active participant.  I went on vacation, came bak, had computer problems, worked on finding and new job, you know , all of the usual life got in the way excuses for dropping out early.
> 
> Here I am in the summer challenge hoping to pick up where I left off  I want to lose another 5-10 lbs whcih will put me in my final goal range, which is also in the normal BMI range.  I will set my official challenge goal to 10.
> 
> 
> I have 3 main reasons for wanting to lose this weight:
> 1) I want to be healthier.  The changes that will be necessary to lose this weight, eating better and exercising more, will make me generally healthier.
> 2) Fell/look better in my every day clothes.   I always see pictures and think, "wow, I really look that big/flabby?" or look in the mirror and see the pudge.
> 3) I am in two weddings this fall/winter and we all know bridesmaids dresses are not usually flattering.  I want to look good in them!
> 
> QOTD - I don't always journal but I always should because there is a clear difference in my eating on days when I do and  days when I don't.
> 
> Thankks for organizing another great motivational challenge!







bellebookworm9 said:


> Down 2.4 lbs.







liesel said:


> I'm leaving for our road trip today and have been so busy all week I haven't had a chance to introduce myself.  I will when I get back.  I've enjoyed catching up and getting to know all the new people and I'll catch you all later!
> Have a great week everyone!



Have a great trip!   See you when you return!



Castillo Mom said:


> I'm down to 214.7.  Woohoo, the scale is creeping lower and lower!







mackeysmom said:


> So I am down 1 pound since last Friday.



 Good job!    Loved your comment about the Unabomber

I used to have a tuxedo cat like your Blackie but mine was a tiny female who never weighed more than 7 lbs, "Miss Patsy".  She lived about 12 or 13 years.
If anyone knows how to keep cats off the kitchen counters, I'd like to hear about it!!!  I'd love to see that picture of Mackey larger, I tried to click on your avatar and make it bigger but it wouldn't.  Looks like a hilarious picture from what I can see.  



tinkerbellfriend said:


> It has been a hard week for me this week.  This was the first week home for the kids with summer break and work has been crazy for me too.  So I let the stress overwhelm me and I basically ate all the wrong things and didn't exercise much.  So with that being said, I am kicking myself in the butt and getting back on track.  With today being weigh-in today, I was afraid to get on the scale but did and I did not gain or lose anything.  So with the week I have had, I am grateful for that!!  encouragement.



Great attitude and great maintain!!!



tinkerbellang said:


> Shockingly, I was down 2.3 lbs this morning,







tigger813 said:


> Waiting to hear from my sister...mom was having some major issues with her memory. She wasn't responding to my questions when I called her so I texted my sister. Mom didn't even know my sister's name or what year it was. They don't think she's had a stroke as she was answering other things. Her blood tests were clear so I think they were headed to do a brain scan. They think it may just be her body getting rid of the heavy duty narcotics.
> 
> Getting a little cleaning done and watching The Queen. I bought it last week and hadn't had time to watch it again. Just love this movie!



Great movie!   I watched "The Duchess" with Kiera Knightly yesterday and it was very good.  I love period movies and this was a true story and a VERY interesting and sexy story!   for your worries about Mom



dumbo_buddy said:


> well, i am proud to report that my house is on the way to being clean! i vacuumed the whole house, mopped the living room/kitchen. went through and tossed a ton of my clothes that i just will never wear. i actually got rid of a few workout-type pants that i had in a larger size. i will NOT need to wear those again! i got rid of a ton of shirts that i have had for close to 15 years! and i tossed a pair of sneakers that i have had since i was in the NINTH grade! not kidding!
> i wiped down the counters and went through the pantry and fridge and tossed all the old stuff. vacuumed the couch and chair cushions and got rid of a pound of crumbs that were underneath. ew.
> i did not, however, touch the disgusting bathroom. i'm going to let DH do that tomorrow...and he doesn't even know yet! i'm so nice. i just draw the line at bathrooms. no can do.



YOU GO GIRRRRLLLLLL!!!!!!!    I don't like to do bathrooms either - I will clean the whole thing but need DH to scrub the shower.  We have hard water here and you have to de-calc.  It takes MAN POWER



mommyof2Pirates said:


> Then as a snack I had an ice cream cone from the ice cream man at the playground.  Anyone else have ice cream man's or trucks??? or is that just a city/PA thing.  Just curious.  It was a small vanilla cone so I would estimate maybe 4 points.  I just couldnt pass it up on a hot day.



Oh yes!   Well, back in my old n'hood at home. And every time I heard that tune coming, my heart would leap into my throat with excitement!  Conditioned response as I never even bought anything from him.  But it was so cute to see all the kids on the block come out and line up.

Your tuna sounds delish!  I like to make mine with a little pickle juice so it's moist w/o so much mayo.  Good luck with the childcare this Summer.  I've worked P/T since DS was 2 and remember having days I had to scramble to find someone!



my3princes said:


> Wow, I haven't really had a chance to read since Sunday.  I keep thinking that Friday I will have time, but time doesn't seem to free up.  The job is going well and after this weekend the Lacrosse games will be over, just have the end of year gatherings to attend (or throw).  Yesterday I left the house around 5:45 am for work and didn't get home until after 10:30 PM as I worked both jobs.  very long day.  Today I dropped the kids off at school and headed home and took a 3 hour nap.  got up and did a few chores then went back to school to help with Field Day.  Colby had a friend over after school and after he left I took Hunter shopping for the last items that he needed for his Dance outfit for tomorrow night.  Tomorrow he is playing in 3 LAX games too.  Life is certainly busy, but I wouldn't miss a minute of my kids activities.



Have a great, busy weekend!



satorifound said:


> I lost 1.6 pounds last week.    I want to wear shorts...  Soooo, if anyone sees me walking around and my legs blind them, I am sorry, I don't tan.  LOL



Congrats and  on the white legs!



Zhoen said:


> That loud crash/boom sound you heard an hour or two ago was NOT a nuclear explosion, the rapture, or even a meteor the size of Texas crashing into Notre Dame and disintegrating Paris... that was just me falling off the wagon... no worries, I climbed right back on, but if my heinie seems just a bit bigger for the next week or so, I'm sure it's just the bruising, it has NOTHING to do with the pizza.



OK, we have some FUNNY ladies on here



lovedvc said:


> Fortunately I started boot camp training 4 months ago and I go faithfully 4 times a week sometimes 5 if I can squeeze it in.  It's amazing how it makes me feel.  I've only lost about 5 lbs since I started but I have lost a ton of inches and gained a lot of strength.  I can actually run 2 miles straight now without stopping and that in itself is a huge accomplishment for me.  I hope to be able to run the 5k twice on Castaway Cay in August with my husband.  I know I can do it especially with him cheering me on.  I hope to have a weight loss to report next week.



WOW, boot camp!   That is impressive.  I toyed with the idea of doing it last Summer and have thought about it again this Summer, but I'm kinda chicken.
And, it starts at 5 AM.   Still thinking about it...



6Smiles said:


> I lost 1 pound for the first week.



   Good luck with the nursing exam and enjoy your couples weekend!!!!!



mikamah said:


> So I didn't lose any weight, and I know why, but I do know that writing it down definitely helped me make some smarter decisions.
> We have a busy day tomorrow.  Baseball picnic, game, and then a cub scout campout.  I think we're expecting rain tomorrow night, so we may skip the campout, and go for the bbq and campfire, but come home to sleep.  It's held at a park nearby.  I'm a fair weather camper, for sure.
> 
> I hope you all are doing well, and saw some good numbers on the scale today.
> 
> Enjoy the weekend.



Hi Kathy   Good job tracking and I like your thinking and attitude!

Have fun this weekend - those all sound like fun activities to me except maybe the camping in the rain



trinaweena said:


> Anyways, when I started I had set my calorie intake on 1500.  When I started tracking calories seriously i brought it down to 1300.  I weigh 162 and im 5'6" so this seemed decent to me.
> 
> Well i just noticed today that at some point it got changed to 1200 calories a day.  I'm not sure if it did this when i updated my weight or if i changed that (I take ambiem every night and i forget a lot of the stuff I do) but i tend to fall about 100 to 200 calories short of my goal everyday whether im consuming 1200, 1300, or 1500 calories (I think this is a psychological thing). Well now its telling me that im consuming to few calories.  I wonderded what you guys think?   Should i raise it to 1250?  Id like to be at 1200 calories each day if its healthy for me to do so but i admit i dont know much about all this.
> 
> Other than that today went...decent.  I got employee of the month at work  which ive been wanting for 2 years so thats cool.  Class was eventful and i handed in my essay and touched based with my teacher on my grade so far in the class (A woot woot!) and last night we got our Harry Potter tickets for the midnight showing!! (im the crazy person who drove to the movie theatre at midnight to get harry potter tickets!)
> 
> Hoping to fit in a run tomorrow if its not too hot cause ive done no workouts for two days
> 
> now i must run as my dog is making weird noises



That sounds like not nearly enough calories for a young very active girl.  I would think you'd need atleast 1500.  Can you start with that and adjust downward if you are not happy?  Remember, you are not very much overweight at all and the last thing you want to do is start messing around with starving yourself and messing up your metabolism for the next several years.   (BTDT and STILL having effects)

CONGRATS on employee of the month and an A in your class



JacksLilWench said:


> I did have a loss this week!!  I'll take a loss over a gain anytime







Disneywedding2010 said:


> My best friend was laughing hysterically when I called her and told her of what had just happened. She was like "How on earth did you get him to agree to that?" "Easy, I used common sense and I don't care what Alan says he isn't sick of Disney World .



Good job

We have another Holiday weekend here, Monday is called Pfingstferien.  I can't remember what it is about but I do know that I have to get to the grocery store today because they will all be closed Sunday and Monday.  And, the longer I wait the more the shelves will be cleaned out.  It is so different to live somewhere there is not easy access to lots of food at all times.  We aren't starving, but it's just so different. 

Last night, DH and I went to see 'Nunsense' at the regional theater.  Uh, it was pretty bad but had a few cute numbers.  Today we are going downtown and tomorrow I am trying to get DH out to the thermal baths I went to Thursday.  I think he would love it but he is resisting. 

Have a great weekend all!

Shawn


----------



## SettinSail

Dona, what a COOL picture!!!!!    Good luck next week with all your activites.  If it was me, I'd have to have a maintain or a small gain and then get back at it the next week

Shawn


----------



## Rose&Mike

my3princes said:


> Wow, I haven't really had a chance to read since Sunday.  I keep thinking that Friday I will have time, but time doesn't seem to free up.  The job is going well and after this weekend the Lacrosse games will be over, just have the end of year gatherings to attend (or throw).  Yesterday I left the house around 5:45 am for work and didn't get home until after 10:30 PM as I worked both jobs.  very long day.  Today I dropped the kids off at school and headed home and took a 3 hour nap.  got up and did a few chores then went back to school to help with Field Day.  Colby had a friend over after school and after he left I took Hunter shopping for the last items that he needed for his Dance outfit for tomorrow night.  Tomorrow he is playing in 3 LAX games too.  Life is certainly busy, but I wouldn't miss a minute of my kids activities.
> 
> Hopefully things will settle down soon and I'll be able to catch up at least a few times a week.  I really WANT to exercise too   That is not like me, but sitting at a desk for 10 hour a day has me feeling the need to move.


Deb--I've been wondering how you are doing. As usual you have the craziest schedule! I hope you are able to work some exercise in. Can you walk during lunch?



lovedvc said:


> This is my first post for the summer challenge.  Life has been a little hectic.  We are installing a wood floor in the dining room and it just seems like there are things everywhere they shouldn't be.  I haven't been watching what I eat the past 2 weeks my brain is in too many directions.  Fortunately I started boot camp training 4 months ago and I go faithfully 4 times a week sometimes 5 if I can squeeze it in.  It's amazing how it makes me feel.  I've only lost about 5 lbs since I started but I have lost a ton of inches and gained a lot of strength.  I can actually run 2 miles straight now without stopping and that in itself is a huge accomplishment for me.  I hope to be able to run the 5k twice on Castaway Cay in August with my husband.  I know I can do it especially with him cheering me on.  I hope to have a weight loss to report next week.


Very cool about the 2 miles! Congratulations!



trinaweena said:


> Im hoping for some feedback here.  I use myfitnesspal to track my calories.  Ive been very faithfully tracking calories for the past 9 days.  Before i "used" it but when i felt guilty about something i never put it in so it didnt really do anything for me! Now im trying to really pay attention to what goes in my mouth!
> 
> Anyways, when I started I had set my calorie intake on 1500.  When I started tracking calories seriously i brought it down to 1300.  I weigh 162 and im 5'6" so this seemed decent to me.
> 
> Well i just noticed today that at some point it got changed to 1200 calories a day.  I'm not sure if it did this when i updated my weight or if i changed that (I take ambiem every night and i forget a lot of the stuff I do) but i tend to fall about 100 to 200 calories short of my goal everyday whether im consuming 1200, 1300, or 1500 calories (I think this is a psychological thing). Well now its telling me that im consuming to few calories.  I wonderded what you guys think?   Should i raise it to 1250?  Id like to be at 1200 calories each day if its healthy for me to do so but i admit i dont know much about all this.
> 
> Other than that today went...decent.  I got employee of the month at work  which ive been wanting for 2 years so thats cool.  Class was eventful and i handed in my essay and touched based with my teacher on my grade so far in the class (A woot woot!) and last night we got our Harry Potter tickets for the midnight showing!! (im the crazy person who drove to the movie theatre at midnight to get harry potter tickets!)
> 
> Hoping to fit in a run tomorrow if its not too hot cause ive done no workouts for two days
> 
> now i must run as my dog is making weird noises


I have heard that unless you are a really tiny woman, you should never go below 1200 calories. And if you are exercising you should get more than 1200. Does the site you are using take into account exercise? I can tell you from experience what your body does when it's in starvation mode--though this was from celiac disease and dieting combined--your hair falls out, you stop getting periods, brain fog, nausea after exercising, irregular heartbeat, etc. Now this is extreme, but you get the picture. We all want the weight to go away as quickly as possible, but it's really important to nourish your body. Do a little research about how many calories need for the amount of activity that you are doing.

I hope this helps. 

******
Good morning? We are going to run tomorrow instead of today. It's supposed to be cooler. 

*Don't forget to pm donac your weight and cclovesdis your healthy habit points. Your weight should look like this:

Subject line: 6/10/11 138.8

This will make things so much easier for Dona.

I believe CC likes the total points in the subject line and then the breakdown in the message.*

Have a great Saturday!


----------



## aamomma

Hello, everyone!  I am posting a 1 lb. gain this week.  I am very bummed - this is the first week since January (as far as I can recall) that I've gained - had quite a few maintains - but not a gain.  I knew it was going to happen because I weigh every morning.  But I don't really understand why.  I didn't really do anything different this week - hormonal stuff, but still discouraging.  And now with only 1 week until vacation, I am worried about the scale going in the wrong direction!!!   This week I am going to try to get back to where I was last week, and  I am committed to jumping back on the wagon on June 28th - our first day back home after vacation.   Now it's written down, and I feel accountable!  Glad to see so many people had a good loss for the 1st week, keep up the hard work.  Have a great day.


----------



## pjlla

Happy Saturday morning!  Hope the weather is bright and sunny for you....rainy here. oh well.

I figured we could alternate between "real" questions and "fluff" questions, so here goes with some fluff.....

6/11 QOTD:  Do you have a hidden talent? If so, what is it?  

Well....the only thing I could think of was singing.  I used to sing quite a bit in high school and was on a few selected choirs (even competed at a State and National level)  and in a Sweet Adelines group (kind of like a girls barbershop group).  However, I don't think my family appreciates my singing talents.   And of course, like any other "instrument" if you don't use it, it gets rusty!!

If making lists counted for a talent, I'd certainly count that!  But it isn't so hidden!!  

Gotta dash and get dressed for today's Rainbow Girls event!  Made a yummy batch of "trail mix bars" I'll tell you more about later!  I'll be back this afternoon!..........P


----------



## lovedvc

trinaweena said:


> Im hoping for some feedback here.  I use myfitnesspal to track my calories.  Ive been very faithfully tracking calories for the past 9 days.  Before i "used" it but when i felt guilty about something i never put it in so it didnt really do anything for me! Now im trying to really pay attention to what goes in my mouth!
> 
> Anyways, when I started I had set my calorie intake on 1500.  When I started tracking calories seriously i brought it down to 1300.  I weigh 162 and im 5'6" so this seemed decent to me.
> 
> Well i just noticed today that at some point it got changed to 1200 calories a day.  I'm not sure if it did this when i updated my weight or if i changed that (I take ambiem every night and i forget a lot of the stuff I do) but i tend to fall about 100 to 200 calories short of my goal everyday whether im consuming 1200, 1300, or 1500 calories (I think this is a psychological thing). Well now its telling me that im consuming to few calories.  I wonderded what you guys think?   Should i raise it to 1250?  Id like to be at 1200 calories each day if its healthy for me to do so but i admit i dont know much about all this.



I love myfitnesspal.com.  I would think it automatically updates your alotted calorie intake when you update your weightloss.  As far as not eating enough calories, if you are consistently losing at those calories than stay there.  Eventually you may start to gain if you don't consume enough calories to keep your metabolism burning.  If we don't feed our bodies properly they will go into somewhat of a starvation mode and begin to hold on to your weight to protect itself.  If this happens increase your calorie intake with more protein.  Especially if you are adding exercise you need eat more.  Thanks for bringing up myfitnesspal I will get back on there tomorrow I have been slacking for 2 weeks.


----------



## sahbushka

Dreamer24 said:


> Good morning everyone and happy friday!
> 
> I am a week late but would like to join the challenge.  I did the spring challenge with a goal of 12 lbs.  I lost 10 and then gained 2 back in the last few weeks when I was not an active participant.  I went on vacation, came bak, had computer problems, worked on finding and new job, you know , all of the usual life got in the way excuses for dropping out early.
> 
> Here I am in the summer challenge hoping to pick up where I left off  I want to lose another 5-10 lbs whcih will put me in my final goal range, which is also in the normal BMI range.  I will set my official challenge goal to 10.
> 
> 
> I have 3 main reasons for wanting to lose this weight:
> 1) I want to be healthier.  The changes that will be necessary to lose this weight, eating better and exercising more, will make me generally healthier.
> 2) Fell/look better in my every day clothes.   I always see pictures and think, "wow, I really look that big/flabby?" or look in the mirror and see the pudge.
> 3) I am in two weddings this fall/winter and we all know bridesmaids dresses are not usually flattering.  I want to look good in them!
> 
> QOTD - I don't always journal but I always should because there is a clear difference in my eating on days when I do and  days when I don't.
> 
> Thankks for organizing another great motivational challenge!



I totally understand about the bridesmaid dress.  I have to wear one in 14 days and while it is a pretty cute dress, it could deffinitely fit a bit better if I lost another few lbs!  Good luck on your journey!



bellebookworm9 said:


> Just started tracking my food this past week. I'm using WW to do so, but before that I was writing either in my WISH journal or this thread.
> 
> Down 2.4 lbs.  I'm going to get new earrings in a bit!



Amazing job!  

So last night my dh and I went to mexican food with the PTO.  We had a good time.  I had planned to use a few of my weekly allowance points and I did but I didn't have soda or any alcohol so I saved a bunch of points there...I just stayed with water.  I only ate 5 chips and this morning my weight was down .2.  Of course I also worked out for over an hour and a half yesterday.  I am going to the gym again today, out to Thai tonight with some friends, and I am not working out tomorrow.  My body needs a rest.  I will be seeing the new X Men movie on sunday and my dh is making stew that is fairly low point.  Overall it should be a good weekend.  We went grocery shopping last weekend so I think I will wait till all the veggies are in the stew before going through the fridge but I may do the pantry today.  We just did a huge spring cleaning and went through absolutely everything in the house a few months ago...we got rid of 15 bags of stuff from our 1300 sq ft house!  It was crazy!  

Well, I need to go get started on my day! Good job to all of those who lost weight this week and to those of you who didn't let's turn it around this week!  I know you can do it!

Have a great op day!

SarahMay


----------



## sahbushka

6/11 QOTD: Do you have a hidden talent? If so, what is it? 

A hidden talent?  Well, I am pretty good at organization when I put my mind to it and I can sing a bit, but that is all.

SarahMay


----------



## cclovesdis

Hidden talent?  I did play the clarinet for 8 years.

I typed up a long post last night and then got caught by the poof fairy. I was exhausted and already up late, so I decided to go to bed and try again this morning.

I am down .9 for the week. I will take it, but would have loved for more. I need to be down more than 10 pounds for WDW. I can barely walk from my car to my desk without being out of breath. I can just see me now walking from the bus to bag check and needing a nap. 

So, this week, I have a few ideas. 1) Drink more water. Yes, I'll be visiting the bathroom more, but my health is too important. 2) No donuts. Yesterday, I ate one and very soon after, had heartburn. 3) More dairy-I definitely do better when I eat/drink dairy.

Here's to a great, OP weekend!


----------



## glss1/2fll

No hidden talents here. I like to tell people that I am a pack mule not an Arabian. You organize it and I'll get it done!

I am so happy today. The crazy week is over and if I just stay in the moment and don't think too far ahead life is rosy and stress-free. I'm giving myself today to relax and tomorrow to begin planning everyone's life again. School has just a couple more days then everyone goes every which direction for a bit, but I'm not thinking about that now. Ohhhhhmmmmmm

With last week's crazy schedule my meals were messed up but still healthy/OP. There were some nights when I got home after 10 PM and hadn't necessarily had dinner. I just remembered someone on here who said "hunger isn't an emergency." 

You guys are great!

Was talking to my husband this morning (hooray! we were finally in the same room together and could actually remember each other's name! ) and I was telling him that as I am about to start week 8 of C25K I am shocked that I don't hate the running. Usually I don't like it but something that I can't figure out has changed. Guess I'll just go with it.

Have a super Saturday.


----------



## tigger813

Hi all,

Back from World Cup Day with Izzie! It was cold and WET!!! They called off the last 20 minute game as at that time it was downpouring so Izzie and I came home and got in our jammies and I made us lunch. This cold and wet made me so hungry I've eaten everything in sight for the last hour! Izzie scored her first goal today of course someone was talking to me so I missed it!  Ashleigh's team destroyed the other team something like 7-0. They will be home in a few minutes. We were supposed to rent a tiller today but the guy called and said it would be a waste today. We'll probably get it tomorrow.

We're watching Tangled and then we'll probably watch some HP 6 and 7pt1. I still need to get the living room and dining room finished. Just no energy to do it!

I am vowing to get back to working out consistently this week. With the craziness of the week it may help me stay focused. I may get up tomorrow morning and get in a workout before Ash and I head to the AG Place. 

I forgot to go to the bank this morning to deposit my paycheck but we'll do that in the morning on our way out. I had to buy some gift cards for the soccer coaches this morning and also got the bus driver one.

Well, I want to cuddle with Izzie and I need to make some lunch for Brian and Ash as they should be home any minute.

TTFN


----------



## Worfiedoodles

pjlla said:


> 6/10 QOTD: How do you track/journal your food?  Do you keep an old-fashioned paper journal or a list?  Do you do it online or maybe on an iphone app??



I have a paper journal, and I also have WW online. I don't track nearly as often as I should, although I did better this week with the HH challenge. 



dumbo_buddy said:


> i think i've mentioned the whole mother issue thing quite a few times. here's my really quick vent. feel free to skip but i need to get it off my chest. i'm an only child and my parents act like they don't have any kids. they can't be bothered ever to come see us or invite us to see them. i can count on two hands how many times they have seen thomas. they live in CT an hour away. ..



*Nancy* --  It's true that I don't exactly feel your pain because when she was alive my mom could not have been more loving or involved, and my dad is the same way. But I do understand the frustration in the lack of interest in the grandbabies. My FIL is like this. He lives an hour away, and he never invites us there, and half the time when we invite ourselves they're too busy. They buy ds some stuff for Christmas and his birthday, and if they come to the family Christmas party which we host, that is probably the only time they see him all year. My SIL (who has 3 daughters) says he was a terrible father, so she didn't know why she thought he'd be a better grandfather...anyway, I didn't mean to hijack, but know you are not alone! 



pjlla said:


> 6/11 QOTD:  Do you have a hidden talent? If so, what is it?



Nope, I think they're all hanging out for anyone to see  Ok, since I read so many of you have the same one -- I also played the flute from 4th-12th grade, and piccolo in marching band from 9th-12th. I guess my hidden talent is I can do parade corners!

Maria


----------



## bellebookworm9

pjlla said:


> 6/11 QOTD:  Do you have a hidden talent? If so, what is it?



One of my "hidden" talents (at least here on the DIS) is that I play the flute (& Piccolo & alto flute). I auditioned for many County, Regional, and State bands/orchestras and made a fair few of them. 



tigger813 said:


> We're watching Tangled and then we'll probably watch some HP 6 and 7pt1. I



I love all of those movies! I saw Tangled in the theater a few months back and I keep meaning to rent it again on iTunes. Maybe I'll do that tonight. HP6 and 7 are my favorite of those movies. HP6 makes me laugh every single time, and HP7 is most true to the book.  Can't wait for Part 2-compulsively checking fandango for tickets to go on sale!


----------



## Disneywedding2010

*6/11 QOTD: Do you have a hidden talent? If so, what is it?  *

I played flute from 6th grade all the way to my senior year. I've not picked it up and played though since I graduated high school.


----------



## mackeysmom

SettinSail said:


> I'd love to see that picture of Mackey larger, I tried to click on your avatar and make it bigger but it wouldn't.  Looks like a hilarious picture from what I can see.



That was my sweet Mackey's "signature shot" - I must have 100 different pictures of him in a version of that same pose.  Our prize for the cutest pet contest was a canvas oil painting of that picture.  I have it hanging proudly in my living room - gets a lot of odd looks when people see it for the first time - they must be thinking "crazy cat lady" .  Here is the original:


----------



## JacksLilWench

pjlla said:


> 6/11 QOTD:  Do you have a hidden talent? If so, what is it?



I'd like to think I have a talent for singing, but I really only have it in the shower or the car   But in all honesty, I don't think I have any hidden talents


----------



## tigger813

They've just moved my mother to the ICU and are putting in a breathing tube as she keeps having non-convulsive seizures. My DBIL called so I knew it wasn't good. My sister was in no condition to talk as they asked if my mother had any wishes which DH says is standard when going into ICU.

I just woke up a while a go from a 2 hour nap on the couch. We put in POTC3 and I fell asleep almost immediately. My dear friend Rita called to check on things. 

We're all playing LEGO POTC now. Not sure what we'll do for supper as I don't feel like cooking. Ash is a bit upset that I won't take her to the MS play tonight. I'm really not in the mood right now to go anywhere.

Hold onto your loved ones tightly and always tell them I LOVE YOU!!!!

TTFN


----------



## RemembertheMagic98

Friends,  It has been a pretty rough two days for my family.  Yesterday my sister went to her doctor to find out the sex of her baby and they couldn't find a heartbeat.  After panic mode set in and tests were done, she had lost the baby.  My parents rushed down to her and are still with her now.  She will be going to Philly on Tuesday and Wednesday for her procedures to remove the baby.  Our hearts are just breaking.  They have yet to tell my nephew, but are having difficulty finding the words to tell a 4 year old that the baby isn't coming.  We are all trying to stay strong for my sister and I know they will try again for another blessing in the future. I may be off the boards for a while as we plan to take her to the beach next Thursday for some rest.

For anyone who has lost a child, my heart goes out to you.

I am hanging in there and am feeling much better today... I thank you all for giving me somewhere to write this but also for giving me a happy distraction.






pjlla said:


> Happy Friday morning friends!!
> 
> I will be your coach this week.  I am really looking forward to it!  I'm just going to jump right in with today's QOTD!
> 
> 6/10 QOTD: How do you track/journal your food?  Do you keep an old-fashioned paper journal or a list?  Do you do it online or maybe on an iphone app??
> 
> If you DON'T track/journal your food, do you think you should?


I'm a bad journaler   I'm not sure if it will help but I'm sure I could find some value for me....that's if I remember to write it all down!



dumbo_buddy said:


> that salad you made with cucumbers and the black beans sounds delish. but like i said, i like salads better when someone makes them for me...so wanna come make it for me??
> 
> glad you had fun at the beach!!
> 
> but um, you're getting your nails done THEN vacuuming? psh, sounds like a good reason not to vacuum! don't want to chip your mani!!
> 
> good luck at the 5k! where is it?? i've been looking for some 5ks to do on the weekends. i mean, i can just run them around here by myself but that's not as fun!


Nancy, I will come over with it already made for you!!  I did get my nails done....and did not vacuum   Since I got a pedi too I didn't want to smudge...yea, that's my story and I am sticking to it!!! I'll tell you about the 5K below...



Rose&Mike said:


> So did you just take the sandwich apart or did you have them bring you a sandwich without the bread? I am finding if I even get a tiny bit of gluten I feel cruddy. Plus I got a lecture that if I have true celiac disease (which I probably do) that it's dangerous to even have a little. So did you have any issues? Just curious.


Rose, it was a bit of a saga!  They got them from a deli so I couldn't get one without the bread.  Now, ironically there was lettuce on both sides of the bread so I ate the veggies and not the lettuce!  I felt ok afterwards and had to skip dessert...pound cake and watermelon(I am allergic). I did stop for some ice cream on the way home   It was my first big challenge on g-f and I know I will have others.



Rose&Mike said:


> I had a good run yesterday! 4 miles. My knee did not start talking to me until about 3.5 and I was never in pain. We ran 4 min/walked 30 sec. It's still a little disappointing that I can't just run the whole 4 miles, but I'll take what I can get at this point. Holy cannoli it was hot. 92 at 8:00pm. I was having some MAJOR anxiety yesterday so we went out way to fast for the first mile and then the next three were killer. But it felt great to run. And it helped my anxiety immensely.
> 
> I hope everyone sees good things on the scale today. No matter what, just keep swimming.
> 
> And for anyone who is interested--I added the 5th day to my TR on my journal.


Congrats on the great run!!! I can't wait to read Day 5!!



lisah0711 said:


> *Karen,* love the new avatar pic!  You look so pretty and happy!
> I am happy to say that I am down 3 pounds today.    I know I can keep up the trend especially if I pull myself together in the journalling and exercise department so I am ready to work hard and have another loss next week!  Hello to all those I missed!    Hope that everyone sees some good numbers today!
> 
> Have a great day all!


Awwww! Thanks Lisa!! CONGRATS on the 3 lbs!!!  That is soooo wonderful!!!  Keep up the GREAT work!!



Zhoen said:


> That loud crash/boom sound you heard an hour or two ago was NOT a nuclear explosion, the rapture, or even a meteor the size of Texas crashing into Notre Dame and disintegrating Paris... that was just me falling off the wagon... no worries, I climbed right back on, but if my heinie seems just a bit bigger for the next week or so, I'm sure it's just the bruising, it has NOTHING to do with the pizza. ...
> 
> My DARLING sister had pizza delivered to her house for her kids while I was over hanging with my nieces and nephews.  Now, to be clear, this is the same beautiful sister who's lost so much weight in the past year... so now we know her secret... have pizza sent to the house for the kids when you're not home so you won't be tempted.  It will take me a while to forgive her... she KNEW I was going to be there, and she had it delivered right.at.4pm-- the witching hour in dietville!
> 
> Oh well, that's what flexpoints are for, and MAN did I blow a hole in mine!!!  Even though I had a virtuous soup-and-salad lunch!  I don't know... it doesn't seem possible to gobble that much junk and still be on-plan.  Well, we'll know next Friday!


  That is so funny!! I'm so glad you got back on the wagon!!  Drive that wagon girl!!



pjlla said:


> 6/11 QOTD:  Do you have a hidden talent? If so, what is it?


It's hidden now...BUT I danced competitively for 10 years!  I did ballet, tap, jazz, pointe, lyrical jazz, and baton twirling (not all at once!) I have some trophies somewhere....guess that's why I LOVE So You Think You Can Dance!

***********************
RAIN..YUCK!  I did a 5K this morning for the Valerie Fund - childhood cancer research at a really beautiful park near my house.  They had a run first but I thought my ankle would be in pain so I opted for the walk.  Unfortunately it really was a "walk"...more like a "stroll" in the park LOL!!  I'm in awe of the strength of these little kids! They raised over half a million dollars for cancer research  I'm in for next year!!

Not doing much today.  I'm exhausted and will probably opt for a nap before I make dinner.

Enjoy the rest of your day my friends


----------



## pjlla

Castillo Mom said:


> Happy Friday everyone!  The week has been a whirlwind so don't have time to go through the thread but wanted to at least say hello.  My WI on WW is today so that coincides with the challenge.  I'm down to 214.7.  Woohoo, the scale is creeping lower and lower!
> 
> If I don't post again today, have a great weekend everyone!



Hi!  It seems like many of us have been super busy lately!  Glad you had a loss this week!



dumbo_buddy said:


> 6/10 QOTD: How do you track/journal your food? Do you keep an old-fashioned paper journal or a list? Do you do it online or maybe on an iphone app??
> 
> i use (well, try to use) caloriecount.about.com it's really pretty good! when i'm doing it i do really well. it's just a matter of sucking it up and actually typing in everything that i eat!



Are you still tracking?  It seems like a good habit to continue, even though you aren't in a weight-loss mode.



mackeysmom said:


> So I am down 1 pound since last Friday.  I WAS 2 pounds down when I weighed in for Weight Watchers on Tuesday, but those couple of days of eating everything in sight caught up.   Very happy that I was as active as I was - otherwise the scale would NOT have been my friend.
> 
> QOTD:  I use the Weight Watchers 3-Month Journal.  I journal EVERYTHING - food, water, exercise, recipes, times, mood, random thoughts in my head - I swear, on some days it looks like something the Unibomber wrote.
> 
> But it is a great resource for me - I can go back to a good week and try to repeat it, or I can look back at a bad week and see exactly what I did wrong.
> 
> And since I am a proud cat mom - here are some pictures of my boys:
> 
> That's Blackie, and yes, he is on the kitchen counter
> 
> And this is Sunny Doodle - I think he likes his new home.
> That's a new one, right?  The cats made me eat badly - not PMS, not poor planning, not bad time-management - but blaming the cats.
> 
> - Laura



As a fellow cat-momma, I totally get your pride! I'm a sucker for cute cat pictures!

I used to ramble more in my food journal, but lately I've been so busy that I figure I'm just doing good remembering to journal the food!



tinkerbellfriend said:


> It has been a hard week for me this week.  This was the first week home for the kids with summer break and work has been crazy for me too.  So I let the stress overwhelm me and I basically ate all the wrong things and didn't exercise much.  So with that being said, I am kicking myself in the butt and getting back on track.  With today being weigh-in today, I was afraid to get on the scale but did and I did not gain or lose anything.  So with the week I have had, I am grateful for that!!  Now to do some catch up on the thread.  I would like to respond to so many of them but I am overwhelmed with how to respond to everyone using the quote thing and such so I will just do a few for now but I will say that I enjoyed reading everything.  It has provided me with such support and encouragement.



Glad you were able to face the music and hit the scale... and double-glad that it wasn't bad news. 



tinkerbellang said:


> Shockingly, I was down 2.3 lbs this morning, even with not eating what I know to eat, and being so tired this week I only 2 walked 3 days!  So - my goal for this week is to improve on last week - more days eating correctly and more days of exercise.   And try not to be so hard on myself when I mess up!
> 
> WOOHOO! Great loss!
> 
> My favorite resort is a tie - I have two favorites - I loved Yacht Club, but I also love Wilderness Lodge!  we end up staying at Wilderness Lodge more because of the cost - and because I love Roaring Forks.  *I can stay on plan for breakfast by having the kids scrambled eggs, bacon and unsweetened apple sauce!  It is the perfect portion size!  *Have a great day and weekend all, if I don't get to talk to you until Monday!
> 
> Angie



Kids portions are GREAT!  Too bad more places won't serve them to adults.  Sometimes when my kids were younger I would "swap" with them..... I had them order a kid's meal for me and I would order an adult meal for them.  It always worked well with DD because she has never liked normal "kid" type foods like hot dogs, chicken nuggets, grilled cheese, etc. Her taste was always a bit more sophisticated.  

And I'm SO GLAD that my kids don't like that kind of stuff! Most of it is just plain crap!  I have twin nieces who live on hot dogs and Easy Mac and I am horrified!!  Sure, my kids can be picky (especially DS) and sometimes it is tough (with DS food allergies it can be double-tough), but that would be the day that I would resort to bringing hot dogs and Easy Mac to literally EVERY SINGLE holiday meal!!   



tinkerbellang said:


> QOTD Friday, June 10 -- How do you track/journal your food? Do you keep an old-fashioned paper journal or a list? Do you do it online or maybe on an iphone app?? If you DON'T track/journal your food, do you think you should?
> 
> 
> I track my food and exercise using an app on my Android phone - Calorie Counter and it sync on-line with fatsecret.com.  Love it! It has so many restaurants in it that I can make sure what I'm ordering before I place the order!  I think when you start to write down everything you put in your mouth you really didn't realize how many calories you were really eating.  I pretty well enter everything everyday.
> 
> Laura - love the pictures of the cats - your Sunny looks exactly like my Sonny!!  LOL
> 
> Angie



Sometimes I wish I were a bit more tech-savvy and could use stuff like that!  I even had trouble with the Disney wait-times app on my stupid Verizon phone!    I'm a tech-idiot.



tigger813 said:


> Home from work...trying to clean...and not EAT! I came home and had twisted CHeetos and potstickers!
> 
> Waiting to hear from my sister...mom was having some major issues with her memory. She wasn't responding to my questions when I called her so I texted my sister. Mom didn't even know my sister's name or what year it was. They don't think she's had a stroke as she was answering other things. Her blood tests were clear so I think they were headed to do a brain scan. They think it may just be her body getting rid of the heavy duty narcotics.
> 
> Ended up with 3 clients this morning. My no -show from last night came in for a 30 minute massage and will be coming every other Friday once I get back from NC. My friend came and then my regular client came. He was late so I took the other client first as he needed to leave. I left work as soon as I could.
> 
> Getting a little cleaning done and watching The Queen. I bought it last week and hadn't had time to watch it again. Just love this movie! Ash will be home in about 30 minutes and then we are going to pick up Izzie. Brian's planning on coming home early so we can enjoy an early evening together.
> 
> Well, I'm going to try and get the raffle containers covered now.
> 
> I'm sure I'll check again later!
> 
> TTFN



Wish I had more to say but......



dumbo_buddy said:


> well, i am proud to report that my house is on the way to being clean! i vacuumed the whole house, mopped the living room/kitchen. went through and tossed a ton of my clothes that i just will never wear. i actually got rid of a few workout-type pants that i had in a larger size. i will NOT need to wear those again! i got rid of a ton of shirts that i have had for close to 15 years! and i tossed a pair of sneakers that i have had since i was in the NINTH grade! not kidding!
> i wiped down the counters and went through the pantry and fridge and tossed all the old stuff. vacuumed the couch and chair cushions and got rid of a pound of crumbs that were underneath. ew.
> i did not, however, touch the disgusting bathroom. i'm going to let DH do that tomorrow...and he doesn't even know yet! i'm so nice. i just draw the line at bathrooms. no can do.
> 
> there is still so much more to do. this house is SO small that there just isn't any room to put anything! so the kitchen table is piled high and there's a bookcase stuffed with crap. i WILL tackle that tomorrow as well as put some sweatshirts in a bag to be put in the basement.
> 
> *don't think anyone cares to read that but i'm kind of like pamela...needed to just prove to myself that i did stuff!!*
> 
> oh and the best part? while i was cleaning I WASN'T EATING!! NSV BABY!



Yup.... if I put it in writing, that means it really happened!


Well.... there isn't ANYTHING that I can say "no can do" to around here..... cause if I don't do it, it doesn't get done.  I used to draw the line at climbing ladders cause I'm afraid of heights.... but after DH's accident last fall I don't think ANYONE is going to be climbing a ladder around here, so we will have to start hiring out the gutter cleaning and house painting. 

And I've never mastered the art of changing oil, but that is what Jiffy Lube was invented for, right?  Other than that I can (and have) done it all.... lawn mowing, snowblowing, shoveling, painting, insulation, installing light fixtures and plumbing fixtures, and, of course, cleaning of every shape and kind. 

Good job getting so much done!  Wish I had time to do more today!



mommyof2Pirates said:


> We ended up having lunch at home since it was just easier that way.  I made this super delicious tuna sandwich.  Just a small amount of tuna and lett and tom.  It was so good.  Its amazing how when you eat normally everything tastes wonderful.
> 
> Then as a snack I had an ice cream cone from the ice cream man at the playground.  Anyone else have ice cream man's or trucks??? or is that just a city/PA thing.  Just curious.  It was a small vanilla cone so I would estimate maybe 4 points.  I just couldnt pass it up on a hot day.
> 
> While I was there I got a call from my friend who is suppose to start watching Ryan on Mon and she said her father in law passed away.  She wont be able to watch Ryan Mon or Tues.  I am trying to call my backups but I am getting all the sorry I wont be able to's.  uggh.  Now Im in quite a pinch.  I will figure something out Im sure but its a bit stressful and this is just the start of the summer.
> 
> Now we are home and I am about to make dinner.  On the plate tonight is taco's and for me a salad w a small amount of taco meat made with 97%ffree beef.



I hadn't seen an ice cream truck  in years, but when DD was about 3 we were visiting MIL and one came down her street.  It was such a novelty that we let DD buy an ice cream.  Figured they would NEVER be in our neighborhood, so we give her a treat.

In about 2007 we were home one Saturday afternoon in the Spring.  DD was recovering from appendix surgery..... and we heard that magical jingling music.  "The ice cream man, the ice cream man!"   DD (with DS in tow) ran down the driveway in her nightgown.  Fortunately I had a bit of cash in the house so they were both able to get a treat.  (Keep in mind, we truly live in the boondocks....way out in the woods in a small cul-de-sack on a dead-end road that forks off another dead-end road!  )  

The ice cream man has come buy a few times since then (maybe twice a summer or so), but the stuff is so STINKING expensive, I don't always say yes.... plus we tend to eat dinner a bit late and he shows up either right before we eat or as we are eating.  

The ice cream trucks I am familiar with only sell pre-packaged ice cream bars and such....they don't scoop fresh ice cream.  That would be nice if they did!    ANyhow.... that is my ice cream truck story.

I think we need to take a poll to find out how many of us have had taco salad in the last few days!1  



my3princes said:


> Wow, I haven't really had a chance to read since Sunday.  I keep thinking that Friday I will have time, but time doesn't seem to free up.  The job is going well and after this weekend the Lacrosse games will be over, just have the end of year gatherings to attend (or throw).  Yesterday I left the house around 5:45 am for work and didn't get home until after 10:30 PM as I worked both jobs.  very long day.  Today I dropped the kids off at school and headed home and took a 3 hour nap.  got up and did a few chores then went back to school to help with Field Day.  Colby had a friend over after school and after he left I took Hunter shopping for the last items that he needed for his Dance outfit for tomorrow night.  Tomorrow he is playing in 3 LAX games too.  Life is certainly busy, but I wouldn't miss a minute of my kids activities.
> 
> Hopefully things will settle down soon and I'll be able to catch up at least a few times a week.  I really WANT to exercise too That is not like me, but sitting at a desk for 10 hour a day has me feeling the need to move.



I was thinking of you yesterday and realizing I hadn't seen you here for a bit.  But I figured it was just life, getting in the way of the stuff you REALLY want to do!!  Glad you got a nap yesterday.... sounds like you needed it!  

Don't worry too much about catching up... just pop in when you can!



glss1/2fll said:


> I'm several pages behind but just thought I'd hop on and answer 6/9 qotd. My absolute favorite place we stayed was The Dolphin, but technically it's not a Disney resort. The hotel was fine but I love, love, love the location. Being able to walk to Epcot and Hollywood Studios was a blast.
> 
> Weigh in this morning was good. It matched Wednesday's peek, so now I trust that number. I hope this week I can get down to a new decade! Today the classroom I worked in had their kindergarten graduation so there were cookies, and cupcakes, and cookies, and chips, and cookies, and juice, and cookies. I was assigned to put all those on trays. I remembered my weigh in and resisted any nibbles.



Nice job resisting the nibbles.  I ended up helping to set up the luncheon at Rainbow Girls today and had to resist licking frosting from my fingers after I had plated up a bunch of cupcakes.....fortunately I don't care much for frosting.  The chips were a bit harder to resist!



satorifound said:


> I lost 1.6 pounds last week.  If I could continue to lose 1 pound- 1.5 pounds a week I will be really close to my goal by Disney time.    I want to wear shorts...  Soooo, if anyone sees me walking around and my legs blind them, I am sorry, I don't tan.  LOL
> 
> Oh and hopefully Tuesday I can get back on the gym wagon.  Working 12s all weekend, but come Tuesday the gym is calling my name.



Don't worry.... there are plenty of us pale chicks with white legs walking around Disney.... you won't stand out too much!!  



Zhoen said:


> That loud crash/boom sound you heard an hour or two ago was NOT a nuclear explosion, the rapture, or even a meteor the size of Texas crashing into Notre Dame and disintegrating Paris... that was just me falling off the wagon... no worries, I climbed right back on, but if my heinie seems just a bit bigger for the next week or so, I'm sure it's just the bruising, it has NOTHING to do with the pizza. ...
> 
> I wasn't sure at first where you were going with the "crash"!
> 
> My DARLING sister had pizza delivered to her house for her kids while I was over hanging with my nieces and nephews.  Now, to be clear, this is the same beautiful sister who's lost so much weight in the past year... so now we know her secret... have pizza sent to the house for the kids when you're not home so you won't be tempted.  It will take me a while to forgive her... she KNEW I was going to be there, and she had it delivered right.at.4pm-- the witching hour in dietville!
> 
> Oh well, that's what flexpoints are for, and MAN did I blow a hole in mine!!!  Even though I had a virtuous soup-and-salad lunch!  I don't know... it doesn't seem possible to gobble that much junk and still be on-plan.  Well, we'll know next Friday!



It is possible to still have a loss this week.... but don't go crazy eating super low points to make up for it... it just doesn't always seem to work that way.  In fact, for me, sometimes a mid-week splurge makes me have a greater loss!



lovedvc said:


> This is my first post for the summer challenge.  Life has been a little hectic.  We are installing a wood floor in the dining room and it just seems like there are things everywhere they shouldn't be.  I haven't been watching what I eat the past 2 weeks my brain is in too many directions.  Fortunately I started boot camp training 4 months ago and I go faithfully 4 times a week sometimes 5 if I can squeeze it in.  It's amazing how it makes me feel.  I've only lost about 5 lbs since I started but I have lost a ton of inches and gained a lot of strength.  I can actually run 2 miles straight now without stopping and that in itself is a huge accomplishment for me.  I hope to be able to run the 5k twice on Castaway Cay in August with my husband.  I know I can do it especially with him cheering me on.  I hope to have a weight loss to report next week.



Oooohh...boot camp.  Sounds scary!  I was doing something like that here last year and it was great and it totally kicked my butt.... but that was only once a week.  I can't IMAGINE doing it 4 times a week!!



6Smiles said:


> Hi everyone - I am very far behind on reading here, but will make it a point to catch up on Sunday.  I lost 1 pound for the first week. Not happy but I lost my mojo during the week by setting my expectations for myself way to high and very unrealistic for our schedule. This week I am going to be focusing on the Healthy habit goals and working out 30 minutes 5 times this week.  I have decided to take the TEAS or nursing entrance exam next month and have been consumed with all that comes with it for hopeful admission to the University for the Spring 2012 semester.  Very busy week ahead with daily activities all week and ending with DH and I going away to a couples only event this weekend without our four kiddos.
> 
> Kris



Don't worry about catching up unless you really want to.  Just jump in where you can.  Enjoy your weekend away!!  



mikamah said:


> :It's been a bit busy and crazy around here, and I haven't read the past couple days, but hope to have some time sunday to catch up with you all here.  I did track all my food this week, but follow ww, and instead of 49 extra points, I had 109 extra points.  So I didn't lose any weight, and I know why, but I do know that writing it down definitely helped me make some smarter decisions.
> We have a busy day tomorrow.  Baseball picnic, game, and then a cub scout campout.  I think we're expecting rain tomorrow night, so we may skip the campout, and go for the bbq and campfire, but come home to sleep.  It's held at a park nearby.  I'm a fair weather camper, for sure.
> 
> I hope you all are doing well, and saw some good numbers on the scale today.
> 
> Enjoy the weekend.



Busy, busy time of year for everyone it seems!  I'm a fair weather camper too!  Did it ONCE in the rain with DS and nearly blew a gasket trying to light a fire to make breakfast in the rain!!  Never again!



JacksLilWench said:


> I actually do journal all my food already.  I needed to so I could actually see what I was eating throughout the day and to help me visualize what I was *actually* eating.  Turns out, I could hardly tell a tablespoon from a cup until I started writing stuff down and _measuring_ everything.  That helped TONS!!
> 
> I journal on sharecare.com, who is affiliated with Dr. Oz love: him!)



Glad you have started measuring your foods. IMHO that is a HUGE key to weight loss success... probably second ONLY to journaling!!  Maybe even MORE important than journaling.  

I limped along with a cheap old WW scale for a few years before asking for a nice food scale for my birthday last year.... and I use it EVERY SINGLE DAY!!  Even after 3 1/2 years of this journey I still weigh and measure at least SOME foods every day.... especially higher fat foods like cheese and salad dressing.  

I've gotten pretty good at "guessing" but I often check my guesses to see how I'm doing.  For example, I pulled out what I thought was the right amount of shredded cheese for my omelet the other day.... some days I'm rushing and just throw it in, but on this day I wanted to check my "guesstimate".... and it was nearly PERFECT to the gram (I usually measure in grams...more accurate than ounces and most foods have the serving sizes listed in grams and ounces).  So I know that I can afford to "guess" most days when I'm in a rush.... but I'll still weigh/measure when I have time.



Disneywedding2010 said:


> I had a post all typed up and everything this morning and then my internet went out. Come to find out there was nothing wrong with it I just had a blonde moment and forgot to pay the bill so they disconnected it. I got it back up and running this afternoon.
> 
> I went in this afternoon for my ultrasound of my leg and x-ray of my foot and ankle. I'm hoping to know something on Monday. After the dr apt we went to Arbys. I know probably wasn't the best decision but I was really worried about what the results would be of everything so let's just chalk that meal up to emotional eating.
> 
> We got home in the early evening and sat outside for awhile just talking. Its our favorite time of the year that once it cools down in the evening we sit in the front yard, drinking soda and just talking about whatever. I then came inside and got on the computer and started looking up ideas for our 3 year anniversary that will be next month. I wanted to go out of town for a few days just to get away.
> 
> Alan said he wanted to just go somewhere and relax. I jokingly said, "Well we could relax at Baylake". Not thinking anything of it I continued doing what I was doing expecting no response from him. Then he mumbled something. I asked him what he said and he repeated his mumble "Hey that'd be cool." You could of picked my jaw up off of the floor.
> 
> I asked him if he was serious or if he was just toiling with my emotions, LOL. He told me "Hey, that'd be cool. Just chill at the resort and not go to the parks. We've always said we wanted to do that." "Um, honey, I thought that's what we did last trip?" At that point I shutup because I didn't want him to turn around and say "Okay nevermind let's think of another idea."
> 
> I mean orginally I was looking at airfare to go out to Vegas for the weekend. However, me and my lovely plan of crunching numbers told him, "I can't find airfare and a room out there for very cheap. We're looking at over a grand just to be gone for 4 nights. You know we could use DVC points and drive to Orlando for about half that cost." I could see the wheels in his head turning.
> 
> My best friend was laughing hysterically when I called her and told her of what had just happened. She was like "How on earth did you get him to agree to that?" "Easy, I used common sense and I don't care what Alan says he isn't sick of Disney World. If he was then he wouldn't be all upset that I'm going in Nov with you and then again by myself at the beginning of the year. I think he's just very good at hiding his love for Disney.
> 
> Tomorrow he is getting up in the morning and going to the shop to work for a few hours. Then sometime that afternoon or early evening we're going to go get pedicures. My best friend wanted to come over at some point and hang out with us. So we will pretty much just be playing tomorrow by ear. Sunday, I'm going to get up early and put a roast in the crockpot and clean the house.



Wow!  What did you slip in his drink??  I hope it works out for you to spend some relaxing time at Disney!



donac said:


> Good Saturday morning everyone.
> 
> Yesterday was just crazy.  It was the last day with one of my classes.  We have a one last full day on MOnday but my last class of the day is all seniors and they will be getting their caps and gowns then.  I will miss them.  I have had some of them for 2 years so it is hard to say good bye.
> 
> I often wonder if either of my kids' teachers miss them.  Probably not!
> 
> I went last night to help a friend's daughter with her Girl Scout GOld Award project.  She was making bags with health care products.  She is taking them to South Africa in Aug with her mom and a group of other nurses on a health care mission.  We  only stayed for a couple of hours.  She had a lot of kids and other parents and relatives helping her.
> 
> So nice to hear about young folks doing great deeds like that!  DD would like to be more involved with the Rainbow Girls projects, but she just does NOT have the time.
> 
> Next week is going to be a challenge.  We are having a chinese lunch on Tuesday, Wednesday is a barbque inthe afternoon at a friend's hour and then a barbque at Boy Scout council for next year's information kickoff, Thursday is a baby shower and then a retirement cocktail hour at the Outback.  I  can't believe next week.  Luckily I will be spending most of the week moving books and cleaning my classroom.
> 
> OMG!!!  Talk about an eating challenge!!  You deserve a MEDAL if you get through next week without a big gain!  Good luck!
> 
> ROse asked a QOTD on Thursday and she said it would be an easy one but it realy isn't.  I have stayed everywhere from the high to the low.
> 
> My sister and husband gave us a night at the AKL for our 30th wedding anniversary.  When we opened the curtain this is what we saw.
> 
> Your picture is EXACTLY the reason I would LOVE to stay at AKL one of these days!!
> 
> We have stayed at POp and ALL stars.  I have loved POP and think the food court is one of the best in DW.  We stayed at POFQ and love the small intimate resort.  I stayed at the Poly for our 10th anniv and we have also stayed at WL for a night.  I stayed at BWV with my sister one year.
> 
> I do have a favorite place and that would be Fort Wilderness.  I love the quietness of the campgrounds.  You get there and it is another world.  We do get back to FW everytime we go to the world just to visit.  I want to get a camper just to make camping there easier.
> 
> Going to my favorite fabric store with a friend this morning.  It is the store's 15th anniversary.  Then I am coming home to get some sewing done.  It is cool here in jersey so I have to take advantage of it.
> 
> Have a happy and healthy day.



You certainly HAVE stayed all over WDW. I"m jealous!  



SettinSail said:


> :I guess with your schedule it wouldn't really matter if the bed is made or not. I HAVE to make mine up FIRST THING in the morning or I feel itchy and off.  Somewhere in my deep subconcious is the thought that someone will go through my house during the day when I'm not there and everything must be perfectly in its place!
> 
> Actually... Dr. Oz says you should NOT make your bed immediately upon getting up.  The sweat needs to dry so that you aren't overfeeding the dustmites!    Knowing that I feel a bit better when I have to leave without making the bed in the morning. But I ALWAYS make it later in the day.... even if I am about to climb into it!
> 
> We have another Holiday weekend here, Monday is called Pfingstferien.  I can't remember what it is about but I do know that I have to get to the grocery store today because they will all be closed Sunday and Monday.  And, the longer I wait the more the shelves will be cleaned out.  It is so different to live somewhere there is not easy access to lots of food at all times.  We aren't starving, but it's just so different.
> Shawn



Those Germans have a stinkin' lot of holidays!!

I suppose mostof us Americans would be unfamiliar with the idea of the store shelves being cleaned out..... unless of course they have predicted a blizzard!  Then everyone needs their milk, bread, and eggs! Not sure why it isn't possible to ride out a storm without that stuff, but there you go.  We call it "french toast weather". 



aamomma said:


> Hello, everyone!  I am posting a 1 lb. gain this week.  I am very bummed - this is the first week since January (as far as I can recall) that I've gained - had quite a few maintains - but not a gain.  I knew it was going to happen because I weigh every morning.  But I don't really understand why.  I didn't really do anything different this week - hormonal stuff, but still discouraging.  And now with only 1 week until vacation, I am worried about the scale going in the wrong direction!!!   This week I am going to try to get back to where I was last week, and  I am committed to jumping back on the wagon on June 28th - our first day back home after vacation.   Now it's written down, and I feel accountable!  Glad to see so many people had a good loss for the 1st week, keep up the hard work.  Have a great day.



Don't be too bummed. You've done so well lately!  And having a specific date to get BACK on plan after vacation is absolutely the KEYSTONE to your continued success!!!!



cclovesdis said:


> Hidden talent?  I did play the clarinet for 8 years.
> 
> I typed up a long post last night and then got caught by the poof fairy. I was exhausted and already up late, so I decided to go to bed and try again this morning.
> 
> I am down .9 for the week. I will take it, but would have loved for more. I need to be down more than 10 pounds for WDW. I can barely walk from my car to my desk without being out of breath. I can just see me now walking from the bus to bag check and needing a nap.
> 
> So, this week, I have a few ideas. 1) Drink more water. Yes, I'll be visiting the bathroom more, but my health is too important. 2) No donuts. Yesterday, I ate one and very soon after, had heartburn. 3) More dairy-I definitely do better when I eat/drink dairy.
> 
> Here's to a great, OP weekend!



HOpefully you can work on getting that walking stamina improved before Disney.  I'm sure your trip would be so much more enjoyable.  

Just say NO to donuts!!  



glss1/2fll said:


> No hidden talents here. I like to tell people that I am a pack mule not an Arabian. You organize it and I'll get it done!
> 
> I am so happy today. The crazy week is over and if I just stay in the moment and don't think too far ahead life is rosy and stress-free. I'm giving myself today to relax and tomorrow to begin planning everyone's life again. School has just a couple more days then everyone goes every which direction for a bit, but I'm not thinking about that now. Ohhhhhmmmmmm
> 
> With last week's crazy schedule my meals were messed up but still healthy/OP. There were some nights when I got home after 10 PM and hadn't necessarily had dinner. I just remembered someone on here who said "hunger isn't an emergency."
> 
> You guys are great!
> 
> Was talking to my husband this morning (hooray! we were finally in the same room together and could actually remember each other's name!) and I was telling him that as I am about to start week 8 of C25K I am shocked that I don't hate the running. Usually I don't like it but something that I can't figure out has changed. Guess I'll just go with it.
> 
> Have a super Saturday.



And yet ANOTHER crazy busy friend here!  HOpe you enjoy your relaxing day.

*************

Afternoon friends!  I think I'm about caught up now. DD and I got home from her event about 1pm.  I cleaned until nearly 4pm and then decided I would sit and catch up here.  Dinner is in the crockpot.... trying a new recipe from the crockpot recipe thread on the budget board.  I'll let you all know if it is any good.  It is a chicken breast recipe, but I swapped in boneless pork loin chops so that DS could eat with us (he is allergic to poultry).  

I am hoping to get a bit more cleaning done tomorrow and enjoy a bit of time with DS (I feel like I've been neglecting him a bit lately.... been really busy with DD stuff).  Then another busy week with work and end-of-school stuff, robotics fundraiser....etc.  

I'm gonna run now.... Hoping to fold two loads of laundry before dinner and then I will try to have some relaxing time tonight!......................P


----------



## my3princes

pjlla said:


> Happy Saturday morning!  Hope the weather is bright and sunny for you....rainy here. oh well.
> 
> I figured we could alternate between "real" questions and "fluff" questions, so here goes with some fluff.....
> 
> 6/11 QOTD:  Do you have a hidden talent? If so, what is it?
> 
> Well....the only thing I could think of was singing.  I used to sing quite a bit in high school and was on a few selected choirs (even competed at a State and National level)  and in a Sweet Adelines group (kind of like a girls barbershop group).  However, I don't think my family appreciates my singing talents.   And of course, like any other "instrument" if you don't use it, it gets rusty!!
> 
> If making lists counted for a talent, I'd certainly count that!  But it isn't so hidden!!
> 
> Gotta dash and get dressed for today's Rainbow Girls event!  Made a yummy batch of "trail mix bars" I'll tell you more about later!  I'll be back this afternoon!..........P



Hidden talent.  Well, I'm super organized (most of the time) but you have probably already figured that out by the schedule that I juggle.  I also played the flute from 6th grade through high school, but haven't touched it since.  I consider myself a jack of all trades.  There isn't much that I can't do around the house from carpentry to plumbing, painting to flooring, roofing to siding.  Well you get the idea.  We never hire out work.  DH takes care of the cars, my DDad takes care of the lawn mowers and we all pitch in on whatever else needs to be done though most of it falls on me.




Hunter played well today.  He finally scored a goal   It was a great way to end his season.  
He is all dressed for the dance and we're about to head out the door.  He's really excited and looks so Handsome.

Deb


----------



## donac

tigger813 said:


> They've just moved my mother to the ICU and are putting in a breathing tube as she keeps having non-convulsive seizures. My DBIL called so I knew it wasn't good. My sister was in no condition to talk as they asked if my mother had any wishes which DH says is standard when going into ICU.
> 
> I just woke up a while a go from a 2 hour nap on the couch. We put in POTC3 and I fell asleep almost immediately. My dear friend Rita called to check on things.
> 
> We're all playing LEGO POTC now. Not sure what we'll do for supper as I don't feel like cooking. Ash is a bit upset that I won't take her to the MS play tonight. I'm really not in the mood right now to go anywhere.
> 
> Hold onto your loved ones tightly and always tell them I LOVE YOU!!!!
> 
> TTFN



Tracey I am so sorry to hear this.  You and your family will be in my prayers for the next few weeks.


----------



## dvccruiser76

buzz5985 said:


> Tomorrow night is my 26th wedding anniversary.



Hi Janis, Happy Belated Anniversary 



dumbo_buddy said:


>



Love the picture, what a cutie. I'm guessing that was a while ago? 



Rose&Mike said:


> *Maria--It's your Birthday!!!!!! I almost missed it!
> 
> Happy, Happy, Happy Birthday!!!!*
> 
> I hope you have an absolutely fabulous day!!!!



Happy Belated Birthday Maria 



tinkerbellang said:


> On my way to an interview for a new job - will check back in later!



Hi Angie, how did the interview go?



dumbo_buddy said:


> hi world! it's me! a boy!



Yahoo! It looks like a high five 



Rose&Mike said:


> QOTD Thursday, June 9
> I thought I'd end the week with an easy one. What is your favorite Disney Resort?



AKL hands down 



tigger813 said:


> They've just moved my mother to the ICU and are putting in a breathing tube as she keeps having non-convulsive seizures. My DBIL called so I knew it wasn't good. My sister was in no condition to talk as they asked if my mother had any wishes which DH says is standard when going into ICU.



Oh no, I'll be keeping you all in my prayers 



RemembertheMagic98 said:


> Friends,  It has been a pretty rough two days for my family.  Yesterday my sister went to her doctor to find out the sex of her baby and they couldn't find a heartbeat.  After panic mode set in and tests were done, she had lost the baby.  My parents rushed down to her and are still with her now.  She will be going to Philly on Tuesday and Wednesday for her procedures to remove the baby.  Our hearts are just breaking.  They have yet to tell my nephew, but are having difficulty finding the words to tell a 4 year old that the baby isn't coming.  We are all trying to stay strong for my sister and I know they will try again for another blessing in the future. I may be off the boards for a while as we plan to take her to the beach next Thursday for some rest.



That just breaks my heart. I can't imagine how hard it is for her and the whole family  Please take care.


----------



## dvccruiser76

*Quick Question:* DH wants a body bug or something similar for Father's Day. Any suggestions or preferences? He wants more than a pedometer, but nothing crazy that requires him to enter his food intake or anything. 

He likes to go running.

Thanks for any suggestions


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

pjlla said:


> 6/11 QOTD:  Do you have a hidden talent? If so, what is it?



I dont really have anything hidden and I feel like my only talent lately is how to juggling a million things around just to get through a day of my life.  But when I was younger I played sports and I was a very good basketball player.  I was offered scholarships to a few schools (no big ones) and I decided that I didnt want to go away to school and only wanted to do community college.  Gosh I could kick myself now but it is what it is.  I have a few trophies from tournaments that I won MVP and I got the MVP Girls Basketball Award for my school at the end of my senior year. 



tigger813 said:


> They've just moved my mother to the ICU and are putting in a breathing tube as she keeps having non-convulsive seizures. My DBIL called so I knew it wasn't good. My sister was in no condition to talk as they asked if my mother had any wishes which DH says is standard when going into ICU.



Oh my tracey I will be thinking of you tonight.  Hug those girls tight and keep praying.  God bless you and your family.



RemembertheMagic98 said:


> Yesterday my sister went to her doctor to find out the sex of her baby and they couldn't find a heartbeat.



Im so sorry Karen. 



pjlla said:


> The ice cream man has come buy a few times since then (maybe twice a summer or so), but the stuff is so STINKING expensive, I don't always say yes.... plus we tend to eat dinner a bit late and he shows up either right before we eat or as we are eating.
> 
> The ice cream trucks I am familiar with only sell pre-packaged ice cream bars and such....they don't scoop fresh ice cream.  That would be nice if they did!    ANyhow.... that is my ice cream truck story.
> 
> I think we need to take a poll to find out how many of us have had taco salad in the last few days!1



1) When I was a kid the ice cream man "Mr softee" always came every night in the summer at my nana's.  Yes we all still gathered at my nana's quite frequently then too.  We are a very close knit group.  Anyway they lived on a one way street of row homes in the city and the street was packed with kids.  Like Im talking the ice cream song would be playing and it was like mice flocking out of their homes for the cheese.  There would be at least 30 kids lined up.  Me and my cousins would beg whoever we could find for quarters.  My pop-pop always had a stash for us if our mom or dad said no.  I used to always get the rainbow ice and it was the good italian ice not the snow cone kind.  It was 50 cents.  They always had soft serve vanilla and chocolate too with either rainbow or chocolate "jimmies" or sprinkles.  

Well my nana's house burned down about 6 years ago and now they live in a much nicer area outside of the city so our kids wont have those wonderful memories.  I have not seen an ice cream man in quite a while.  Until the other day when who rolled up but Mr Softee.  It still looked like the original truck but I cant be sure....I mean that was years ago.  There was also a puerto rican guy driving it and he could barely speak english so Im guessing the original Mr Softee has passed away or is in a nursing home somewhere.  Anyway I was also blown away by the prices and there was so many prepackaged items.  They still had soft serve but no italian ice.

Anyway I have rambled on way to long about the ice cream truck but wanted to share my memory

**********************************************************

Well I have had better days as far as eating goes.  Although I dont think I went over my points by much since I basically only had 1 meal today I just didnt count everything before I ate it and I feel kind of full and bloated.  Hopefully it doesnt set me back to much for the progress I have made this week.

I am going to try to be more concious tomorrow when we have a get together for mike at my nana's.

I need to put a lock on the cake I made for him so I am not tempted to eat it tonight.  Its that funfetti cake and it looks so good.  

Maybe I will just put the kids to bed and then go to bed myself so I am not tempted to eat anything.


----------



## tigger813

Update: She seems to be doing better. They have her on two new meds. The first one helped a bit and the 2nd one helped even more. My mother likes the dr and my sister said mom was actually joking around when they left. SHe will be in ICU through tomorrow. The meds could cause respiratory issues so that's why they did the ICU.

Thanks for your prayers!


----------



## cclovesdis

Tracey and Karen:  You and your families are in my thoughts and prayers. 

Today was a pretty OP day. I only ate 22 points. And, most of it was carbs. I'm experimenting with what does and doesn't cause me to have heartburn. I haven't had any today! I had some salsa and it is nice to know that I can keep that as an option. But, I am definitely giving up donuts! 

P: Has it been raining nonstop where you are? I'd love to start walking outside, but unless I walk carrying an umbrella, I'm not going anywhere. I used to be able to "free run" on the Wii Fit for 30 minutes straight, but now I'm out of breath after 5 and struggle to make it through 10 minutes straight. I'll aim to do at least 10 minutes on the Wii Fit tomorrow if the rain doesn't cease. 

I'm not sure what else I'll be doing tomorrow. My plan is to finish my presentation in the morning. I am considering setting an alarm so I don't sleep until 1 PM like I did last Sunday. I definitely need to relax tomorrow. I took a nap today. I needed it. I was feeling very lightheaded. It could be from increasing that medication, but with me, you never know.  I'm scheduled to give out Communion tomorrow and I'd like to go to church, but it will all depend on how I'm feeling. I refuse to drive feeling lightheaded.

I should probably go to bed now. I think I'll set the alarm for 9 AM. If I fall asleep right away , that will be 12 hours of sleep. That sounds .

Have a great, OP day tomorrow everyone!


----------



## dumbo_buddy

oh *karen* i'm so sorry to hear about your sister's loss. how far along was she? this is really tough. i had a miscarriage before thomas and it was really hard. really really hard. there's an online community called pregnancy.org that has a bulletin board thingy just like the dis. they have a whole area dedicated to pregnancy and infant loss support. i found alot of comfort there. might be worth passing along? sometimes talking to others who have gone through the same thing can be a bit of a comfort. 

hang in there,* tracey*. i'll be saying a prayer for your and karen's family tomorrow at church.


----------



## tigger813

dumbo_buddy said:


> oh *karen* i'm so sorry to hear about your sister's loss. how far along was she? this is really tough. i had a miscarriage before thomas and it was really hard. really really hard. there's an online community called pregnancy.org that has a bulletin board thingy just like the dis. they have a whole area dedicated to pregnancy and infant loss support. i found alot of comfort there. might be worth passing along? sometimes talking to others who have gone through the same thing can be a bit of a comfort.
> 
> hang in there,* tracey*. i'll be saying a prayer for your and karen's family tomorrow at church.



Karen-hugs to you and your family!

Thanks, Nancy! She was doing better when my sister left the hospital, even joking around a bit and she likes the doctor. Hope to get her out of ICU tomorrow. The meds they were using can cause respiratory issues so that was part of the reason for the icu.

I'll hopefully have good news tomorrow!

TTFN 

Watching Doctor Who with Brian! If you're a fan this one CAN'T Be missed!


----------



## dumbo_buddy

good evening everyone!

i'm not even going to talk about the amount of food i ate today (burger king, cheesecake factory, leftover chinese, etc). i'm just going to talk about the superfun disney day we had today!!

hubby, the little guy and i left the house around 8:45 this morning and went to the palisades center. the disney store was having a grand opening. the email that i received said the first 500 people got a prize. psh, THAT sealed the deal that we were going. i think we were probably about #15 in line! and the prize? dinky disney store bags. they look like the reusable ones you can buy at the grocery store for $1.99. meh, oh well. while in line they asked some trivia questions and i got one right! i knew why lightning mcqueen was the number 95. i won a magnet. sheesh. 

because we were so close we got to see the whole ceremony with the big key turning. it was really cute. mickey and minnie showed up and when thomas saw they he FREAKED! i tried to catch a pic but he was moving too much and it's all blurry. they had a little girl from make a wish be the honorary key turner and it was so sweet. 

once we were in we checked out all the merchandise and just started loading up on all the beach towels that were on sale for $7.99. oh and a cute onesie size 0-3 months for the new little guy 

anywho, we probably looked like the biggest disney geeks because a camera crew came over to us and asked us for an interview. they were going to make some internal movie. john is mr. marketing guy so he always is perfect at interviews. they asked us all sorts of questions about the store and about our love of disney. then we had to describe in one word the store. first we said magical but i guess they didn't like that so they said try again. we said exciting. the director guy wrote it on a piece of paper and we had to stand in front of the camera while john held the sign and just stare into the camera and smile for 2 minutes! it was so weird and awkward! and of course thomas was grabbing every toy around me and smacking it into my face. lol! 

so, $120 dollars later we left fully disney-fied! i spoke to a really nice lady in line who owns dvc and goes to WDW 3 times a year....and she had NEVER heard of the DIS!!!!! WHAATT???

we spent about 4 hours at the mall - thomas napped, we bought john some clothes, i got an iphone 4 (anniversary gift) with some accessories, and ate at cheesecake factory. on the way home we decided to check out bob's furniture and wound up buying new bedroom furniture. 

so, we had a nice day out (it rained the whole day) but spent waaaaay too much money! oh well. we deserve it 

thought everyone on here would appreciate my disney story


----------



## my3princes

Here's a picture of Hunter from tonight.





Deb


----------



## Disneylush

Hey all!!

It has been a super busy week but I enjoy reading all your comments and suggestions. 

I am one week fast food and regular coke free!!  

It is amazing how much better I feel eating "real" food. 

I also lost 3 pounds this week!

I am off tomorrow and I promised DH I will list 6 tubs of my clothes I no longer wear. Plus go through all my daughter's gymbo clothes and decide what fits and what she will really wear  We will see what really gets done. 

I bought the Zumba game for the Wii today when I was at Target (it was on sale) WOW this is a work out and the nice thing is you don't have to hold the wiimote. I HIGHLY suggest it. I plan on using it all week considering it is going to rain all week. 

School is done on Tuesday and I don't feel ready. but will I ever be ready? Yesterday my daughter and I had our last girls day. It was my last day off where my son was still in school and then this fall she will be in school. We really lived it up big at Mall of America. We went to Build a Bear and made 2 Hello kitty's plus we dressed them before going to lunch. I found the pita pit. What a wonderfully healthy kinda fast food type place. We couldn't leave thou until I let her pick out something from the Lego store for her brother. such a sweetie  We also when to Target aka the hundred dollar store. 

We are also in the process of getting out of some heavy duty debt so this was a HUGE deal yesterday. 

okay I am rambling ... have a great day!


----------



## buzz5985

Zhoen said:


> My DS 14 has ADHD - heavy on the H.  If your DS is on medication and is having meltdowns - I would try another medication.  My DS had head hitting the floor, hitting the wall, hysterical crying when he was on Adderal.  I'm not bashing Adderal - it wasn't the drug that fit my son - but it is known for people having hysterics with it.  Or there are other disorders that mimic ADHD and ADHD medications will make the behavior worse. Talk to your Doctor.
> 
> 
> 
> RemembertheMagic98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Friends,  It has been a pretty rough two days for my family.  Yesterday my sister went to her doctor to find out the sex of her baby and they couldn't find a heartbeat.  After panic mode set in and tests were done, she had lost the baby.  My parents rushed down to her and are still with her now.  She will be going to Philly on Tuesday and Wednesday for her procedures to remove the baby.  Our hearts are just breaking.  They have yet to tell my nephew, but are having difficulty finding the words to tell a 4 year old that the baby isn't coming.  We are all trying to stay strong for my sister and I know they will try again for another blessing in the future. I may be off the boards for a while as we plan to take her to the beach next Thursday for some rest.
> 
> For anyone who has lost a child, my heart goes out to you.
> 
> I am hanging in there and am feeling much better today... I thank you all for giving me somewhere to write this but also for giving me a happy distraction.
> 
> 
> 
> So sorry to hear this.  I had 2 miscarriages before my DS was born and one after.  Once I was able to not blame myself for the miscarriage, I was able to heal.  What I mean by that was I had all these "thoughts" - if I hadn't had that cup of coffee, or picked up that 25 pound package at work, if I hadn't worked 12 hours that day, if I didn't have a cat, the list goes on and on.  I thought there had to be a reason.  But - there aren't any.  And Doctor's have no idea why they happen.  Don't worry she will heal, but she will never forget.
> 
> 
> 
> dvccruiser76 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Quick Question:* DH wants a body bug or something similar for Father's Day. Any suggestions or preferences? He wants more than a pedometer, but nothing crazy that requires him to enter his food intake or anything.
> 
> He likes to go running.
> 
> Thanks for any suggestions
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If he wants to lose weight with a Bodybugg - then I would recommend that he input his food.  Otherwise it shows how many calories you burn over a 24 hour period.
> 
> What type of feedback is he looking for??  Maybe a heart rate monitor would fit the bill.  Or does he run??  Doesn't Nike and the iPod have something??  You put a device in your sneaker and it talks to your iPod??
> 
> Janis
Click to expand...


----------



## donac

Good Sunday morning 

Karen I am so sorry for your family.  I can't imagine how your family must be feeling.  

I wrote a post but it just went poof and it is gone. 

Don't have time to duplicate it. 

Have a happy and healthy day.  I will try to get back on later.


----------



## dumbo_buddy

aw,* deb*, that is one handsome young man!

morning everyone! the house is still asleep...but that's because we were all up alot last night. little guy decided to scream all night. why? no idea. but he and hubby are still sleeping. of course last night was the one night i stayed up late to watch a movie. so....i'm tired. and up ALOT on the scale. blah. 

starting tomorrow (monday) i'm going back to journaling everything. this is getting ridiculous and i'm not feeling all that great because of my food choices. need to get back on that wagon before it gets even further out of hand!

we're supposed to thomas's head shots today. fingers crossed we can get at least one smile out of him. but with the night we had last night i'm not feeling too optimistic!


----------



## tigger813

Good morning all,

Woke up a bit early and then Brian looked at the clock and said, remember you wanted to get up early to workout. I said not on Sunday but I was awake so I got up and did 2 miles on the elliptical while watching the end of TS3. It felt good to do that this morning. I'm going to try and do 4 miles a day: 2 in the morning and 2 at night!

Ashleigh was awake when I got up. I think she's excited about our day at the AG Place. Probably just eat lunch at the food court. We also need to go to the Christmas Tree Shop.

Girls are on the computer now. We're heading out in 2 hours so I probably should think about doing something constructive!

TTFN


----------



## cclovesdis

No, this is not someone else posting for me. I am actually awake. 

I logged onto Facebook and my sister was on and over chat she says, "I didn't know you knew there was a 7 in the morning." Funny sis.

I need to drink more water today. I am feeling fine and am happy about that. Today should be a productive day.

I'm off to work on my presentation.

Have a great day today!


----------



## dumbo_buddy

cclovesdis said:


> I logged onto Facebook and my sister was on and over chat she says, "I didn't know you knew there was a 7 in the morning." Funny sis.



LOL! i'm like that but for the night time. i saw 11pm for the first time in a loooong time last night and am paying for it today!


----------



## lisah0711

Good morning all!  



SettinSail said:


> We have another Holiday weekend here, Monday is called Pfingstferien.  I can't remember what it is about but I do know that I have to get to the grocery store today because they will all be closed Sunday and Monday.  And, the longer I wait the more the shelves will be cleaned out.  It is so different to live somewhere there is not easy access to lots of food at all times.  We aren't starving, but it's just so different.



Enjoy your holiday week-end, Shawn!  I think you should pick your favorite German holiday and bring it home with you when you return.  



aamomma said:


> Hello, everyone!  I am posting a 1 lb. gain this week.  I am very bummed - this is the first week since January (as far as I can recall) that I've gained - had quite a few maintains - but not a gain.  I knew it was going to happen because I weigh every morning.  But I don't really understand why.  I didn't really do anything different this week - *hormonal stuff*, but still discouraging.  And now with only 1 week until vacation, I am worried about the scale going in the wrong direction!!!   This week I am going to try to get back to where I was last week, and  I am committed to jumping back on the wagon on June 28th - our first day back home after vacation.   Now it's written down, and I feel accountable!  Glad to see so many people had a good loss for the 1st week, keep up the hard work.  Have a great day.



Sorry about the gain.    If you haven't had a gain since January you have had a great run this year.  Try and think back on that accomplishment and not worry about one little pound that will probably be gone next week and maybe take a friend with it!    I think that you found your answer in the bolded statement.   



Worfiedoodles said:


> I guess my hidden talent is I can do parade corners!



 



pjlla said:


> 6/11 QOTD:  Do you have a hidden talent? If so, what is it?



I can sew your name on Mickey Mouse ears -- the old fashioned, free hand method.    That was one of my jobs when I worked at DL.  



Disneywedding2010 said:


> *6/11 QOTD: Do you have a hidden talent? If so, what is it?  *
> 
> I played flute from 6th grade all the way to my senior year. I've not picked it up and played though since I graduated high school.



We have quite the woodwind section we could put together if we ever decide to have a BL challenge band!  



tigger813 said:


> They've just moved my mother to the ICU and are putting in a breathing tube as she keeps having non-convulsive seizures. My DBIL called so I knew it wasn't good. My sister was in no condition to talk as they asked if my mother had any wishes which DH says is standard when going into ICU.



Tracey, so sorry to read this about your Mom.    I'm glad that she is doing better today.  



RemembertheMagic98 said:


> Friends,  It has been a pretty rough two days for my family.  Yesterday my sister went to her doctor to find out the sex of her baby and they couldn't find a heartbeat.  After panic mode set in and tests were done, she had lost the baby.  My parents rushed down to her and are still with her now.  She will be going to Philly on Tuesday and Wednesday for her procedures to remove the baby.  Our hearts are just breaking.  They have yet to tell my nephew, but are having difficulty finding the words to tell a 4 year old that the baby isn't coming.  We are all trying to stay strong for my sister and I know they will try again for another blessing in the future. I may be off the boards for a while as we plan to take her to the beach next Thursday for some rest.



Karen, I am so sorry for your and your family.    I hope that you can take it easy today and rest and relax.  



pjlla said:


> I suppose mostof us Americans would be unfamiliar with the idea of the store shelves being cleaned out..... unless of course they have predicted a blizzard!  Then everyone needs their milk, bread, and eggs! Not sure why it isn't possible to ride out a storm without that stuff, but there you go.  We call it "french toast weather".



 I've never heard that expression before, Pamela.  But now it is making me hungry for french toast this morning.  Taco salad and french toast -- please don't anyone start talking about brownies!  



my3princes said:


> He is all dressed for the dance and we're about to head out the door.  He's really excited and looks so Handsome.



And he looked so handsome!  



dvccruiser76 said:


> *Quick Question:* DH wants a body bug or something similar for Father's Day. Any suggestions or preferences? He wants more than a pedometer, but nothing crazy that requires him to enter his food intake or anything.
> 
> He likes to go running.
> 
> Thanks for any suggestions



If he doesn't want to input his food then I wouldn't go with the BodyBugg -- that is a big part of it.  What about a Garmin?  He could keep track of his distance, pace and heartrate?  



mommyof2Pirates said:


> I dont really have anything hidden and I feel like my only talent lately is how to juggling a million things around just to get through a day of my life.



Well, that is a talent that you can use every single day, Lindsay.    DS loves those Funfetti cakes, too.

*Nancy,* sounds like a great day!    I remember when DH and I finally broke down and got a full set of bedroom furniture of our own -- I think we'd been married almost five years!  



Disneylush said:


> Hey all!!
> 
> It has been a super busy week but I enjoy reading all your comments and suggestions.
> 
> I am one week fast food and regular coke free!!
> 
> It is amazing how much better I feel eating "real" food.
> 
> I also lost 3 pounds this week!
> 
> I am off tomorrow and I promised DH I will list 6 tubs of my clothes I no longer wear. Plus go through all my daughter's gymbo clothes and decide what fits and what she will really wear  We will see what really gets done.
> 
> I bought the Zumba game for the Wii today when I was at Target (it was on sale) WOW this is a work out and the nice thing is you don't have to hold the wiimote. I HIGHLY suggest it. I plan on using it all week considering it is going to rain all week.
> 
> School is done on Tuesday and I don't feel ready. but will I ever be ready? Yesterday my daughter and I had our last girls day. It was my last day off where my son was still in school and then this fall she will be in school. We really lived it up big at Mall of America. We went to Build a Bear and made 2 Hello kitty's plus we dressed them before going to lunch. I found the pita pit. What a wonderfully healthy kinda fast food type place. We couldn't leave thou until I let her pick out something from the Lego store for her brother. such a sweetie  We also when to Target aka the hundred dollar store.
> 
> We are also in the process of getting out of some heavy duty debt so this was a HUGE deal yesterday.
> 
> okay I am rambling ... have a great day!



Congrats on a great first week!  Keep up the good work!  



cclovesdis said:


> No, this is not someone else posting for me. I am actually awake.
> 
> I logged onto Facebook and my sister was on and over chat she says, "I didn't know you knew there was a 7 in the morning." Funny sis.
> 
> I need to drink more water today. I am feeling fine and am happy about that. Today should be a productive day.
> 
> I'm off to work on my presentation.
> 
> Have a great day today!



Good morning early bird!  

We finally saw POTC4 yesterday.    Had to drive all the way to Spokane to see it in 3D.  Today is cleaning and getting ready for these last few days of school and finals for DS.  Mom is coming on Thursday so it will be a busy week!

Have a great day all!


----------



## SettinSail

Happy Sunday Morning

Of course it is 2:30 pm here in Germany.  We had pancake breakfast this morning and then I took DH to the thermal baths in Beuren.  Tried to get him to go yesterday but he kept insisting he didn't really want to go but finally today I talked him into it and we both really enjoyed it. We were having a great day but then he got mad when I tried to make sure he saw the statue outside the baths that is a really unique and lifelike image of people in the baths. He missed it but started yelling that he didn't care and was not turning around and on and on and on.   I get so tired of him NEVER wanting to do ANYTHING!  We have 3 long holiday weekends in June and we have/had no plans for any of them.  DH just likes to sit on the couch with his laptop or watching TV.  And we are in freaking Europe for gosh sake! When I do make any plans there will be plenty of criticism and/or he will do something to take away from the joy of it for me.  He doesn't have any friends and does not even try to get along with others or make friends. Of course I've known all of this since I met him 20 years ago but sometimes I just get sick of it.  I guess if your DH is the life of the party you might get sick of that too!

Tonight we are supposed to go meet some friends at the Biergarten and I am 
seriously thinking of asking him to just stay home.  I know he'd rather do that anyway.  I'll have a better time by myself with my friends who want to go out and have fun!   DS has gone to Europa park for the day.

OK, rant over - sorry about that but it feels good to tell someone!

Karen - so so sorry to hear about your sister.  Glad you happened to be there this weekend and can bring some comfort.

Tracy - hope your Mom improves and is moved from ICU soon

BronxNancy - your shopping spree sounds fun 

Deb - what a HANDSOME young man you have there!   What a cutie

CC - good luck with your presentation and with church if you choose to go

Lindsay - your cake sounds yummy!   Hope you were able to keep hands off it.

Sue - I don't know anything about the body bugg but everybody I know that has one really loves theirs.  The Garmins are really popular if he is a runner.
The Budget Board is a really good place to ask specific product questions too or you might want to start a new thread on the WISH board as well.  Good luck with your decision

Got an email today and the TV and dryer are now sold 
Those were each 200 euros so that is good news.  Only stuff left is the washer, our clothes closets, my hair appliances and the hot water cooker.
If the washer sells, I'm not so worried about the other items as they are small.

Other good news is I was down .6 this morning which surprised me.  I was STARVING all day yesterday and just kept trying to have healthy snacks but felt like I was losing the battle.  So I guess ya never know!   Hope I can hold on to it for next Friday's WI.

Well, it is a beautiful day outside and I should find something to do.  DH has gone to the gym and I don't want to do anything with him anyway
Think I will take a bike ride!

Have a great day!
Shawn


----------



## SettinSail

Hi Lisa

Forgot to thank MackeysMom for posting the picture larger - love it 

And, I am also a flute player- 6 years in band, piano player- 12 years of lessons and was a Majorette in the marching band for 3 years.  I like to think I am a good singer too and I have played in handbell choirs for many years. My true passion or hidden talent is organization and budgeting/frugal living.  Although I like to be frugal so I can save for luxury items and trips so I'm not sure that counts   And I have a passion for decorating too.

Ok, that's enough about me

Shawn


----------



## lisah0711

SettinSail said:


> Hi Lisa
> 
> Forgot to thank MackeysMom for posting the picture larger - love it
> 
> And, I am also a flute player- 6 years in band, piano player- 12 years of lessons and was a Majorette in the marching band for 3 years.  I like to think I am a good singer too and I have played in handbell choirs for many years. My true passion or hidden talent is organization and budgeting/frugal living.  Although I like to be frugal so I can save for luxury items and trips so I'm not sure that counts   And I have a passion for decorating too.
> 
> Ok, that's enough about me
> 
> Shawn



 Hi Shawn!  Looks like we were posting at the same time, which is kind of funny when you think about it since it's about 6 am and your day is almost over!    Enjoy your holiday!


----------



## my3princes

Good Morning.  Why is it that when I have time to check in there is only one page and when I'm super busy there are 5?  Oh well.  I'm looking forward to only having must do activities twice this week.  Maybe life is actually going to slow down a bit?  The kids have school through Thursday then they are off for the summer.  Next weekend the LAX program is doing a big fundraiser at the Quechee Balloon Festival.  We will be parking cars on Saturday and Sunday, this brings in a lot of money for our program.  I think I have enough volunteers to cover all of our shifts which is no small feat as I need 25 adults to pull it off.  There are 3 other groups that participate also and I'm hearing that they don't have all of their volunteers lined up yet.  Sometimes it is good to be over organized with a type A personality


----------



## sahbushka

Good morning all.  I had a good day yesterday.  I did an hour on the eliptical and ate fairly well at Thai.  My friends and I were there for 4 hours talking!  It was a blast.  Today I have lots of things to do around the house and then the X Men movie with my dh. 

Have a great day everyone!

SarahMay


----------



## Rose&Mike

Deb--so how was the dance?



pjlla said:


> 6/11 QOTD:  Do you have a hidden talent? If so, what is it?
> 
> P


Ok, so I couldn't think of anything at first but then I remembered this. I see things out of level. Like uncannily, down to like an eight of an inch or less. It drives Mike a little insane when he is doing projects. I also see weird patterns--I can't really do the pattern tests on iq tests or sudoku or anything like that, and I have a terrible memory, but lets say a ball player is consistently hitting .200 except when there are runners in scoring postion with 2 out he hits .300--I pick out those patterns. The nice thing is with baseball, statistics rule, so I can see if I'm right.

[





RemembertheMagic98 said:


> Friends,  It has been a pretty rough two days for my family.  Yesterday my sister went to her doctor to find out the sex of her baby and they couldn't find a heartbeat.  After panic mode set in and tests were done, she had lost the baby.  My parents rushed down to her and are still with her now.  She will be going to Philly on Tuesday and Wednesday for her procedures to remove the baby.  Our hearts are just breaking.  They have yet to tell my nephew, but are having difficulty finding the words to tell a 4 year old that the baby isn't coming.  We are all trying to stay strong for my sister and I know they will try again for another blessing in the future. I may be off the boards for a while as we plan to take her to the beach next Thursday for some rest.
> 
> For anyone who has lost a child, my heart goes out to you.
> 
> Rose, it was a bit of a saga!  They got them from a deli so I couldn't get one without the bread.  Now, ironically there was lettuce on both sides of the bread so I ate the veggies and not the lettuce!  I felt ok afterwards and had to skip dessert...pound cake and watermelon(I am allergic). I did stop for some ice cream on the way home   It was my first big challenge on g-f and I know I will have others.


I'm so sorry about the baby. I had two failed adoptions and a miscarriage and they were all very difficult. You never really forget, but it gets better with time.

And if the bread was touching the lettuce, that probably worked just fine. You would probably have known if you were glutened. I've been contemplating adding some lunch meat back into my diet (Boar's head is g-f) but if they cut other lunch meat on the same slicer I worry about cross contamination. I have to do some more research. We met some friends last night and they suggested pizza for dinner, which I was like, ok I'll just have salad, but it turned out that the place they picked had g-f crust, too. I thought that was really nice of them to think of me.



tigger813 said:


> Update: She seems to be doing better. They have her on two new meds. The first one helped a bit and the 2nd one helped even more. My mother likes the dr and my sister said mom was actually joking around when they left. SHe will be in ICU through tomorrow. The meds could cause respiratory issues so that's why they did the ICU.
> 
> Thanks for your prayers!


I'm so glad she is doing better Tracey!



tigger813 said:


> Good morning all,
> 
> Woke up a bit early and then Brian looked at the clock and said, remember you wanted to get up early to workout. I said not on Sunday but I was awake so I got up and did 2 miles on the elliptical while watching the end of TS3. It felt good to do that this morning. I'm going to try and do 4 miles a day: 2 in the morning and 2 at night!
> 
> TTFN


Woohoo for getting in some exercise!

*****
I hope everyone is having a good Sunday. We ran 6 miles today (run 5 walk 1). It went pretty well. My knee is not perfect, but my sanity is intact which is what I am aiming for right now.

Time to get going!


----------



## rhonda_2003

I have been on a week long beach vacation and am afraid to step on the scales.  To say that I was off plan while on vacay is putting it mildly!  On the plus side, I did get tons of exercise, so maybe the scales won't be too bad!

We had a great time at the beach, nice and relaxing   Off to catch up on a bunch of posts!


----------



## pjlla

mackeysmom said:


> That was my sweet Mackey's "signature shot" - I must have 100 different pictures of him in a version of that same pose.  Our prize for the cutest pet contest was a canvas oil painting of that picture.  I have it hanging proudly in my living room - gets a lot of odd looks when people see it for the first time - they must be thinking "crazy cat lady" .  Here is the original:



Love that picture!  I have the MOST adorable picture of my first kitty (the first one that was just MINE) napping on his back, belly up, in my lap.  Cats have to be really comfortable and secure to lay belly up.  Mackey must have been so happy!



tigger813 said:


> They've just moved my mother to the ICU and are putting in a breathing tube as she keeps having non-convulsive seizures. My DBIL called so I knew it wasn't good. My sister was in no condition to talk as they asked if my mother had any wishes which DH says is standard when going into ICU.
> 
> I just woke up a while a go from a 2 hour nap on the couch. We put in POTC3 and I fell asleep almost immediately. My dear friend Rita called to check on things.
> 
> We're all playing LEGO POTC now. Not sure what we'll do for supper as I don't feel like cooking. Ash is a bit upset that I won't take her to the MS play tonight. I'm really not in the mood right now to go anywhere.
> 
> Hold onto your loved ones tightly and always tell them I LOVE YOU!!!!
> 
> TTFN



Oh heavens.... I'm so sorry I didn't see this last night.  Wish I could call you or text you.  Continued prayers coming to you and your Mom.



RemembertheMagic98 said:


> Friends,  It has been a pretty rough two days for my family.  Yesterday my sister went to her doctor to find out the sex of her baby and they couldn't find a heartbeat.  After panic mode set in and tests were done, she had lost the baby.  My parents rushed down to her and are still with her now.  She will be going to Philly on Tuesday and Wednesday for her procedures to remove the baby.  Our hearts are just breaking.  They have yet to tell my nephew, but are having difficulty finding the words to tell a 4 year old that the baby isn't coming.  We are all trying to stay strong for my sister and I know they will try again for another blessing in the future. I may be off the boards for a while as we plan to take her to the beach next Thursday for some rest.
> 
> For anyone who has lost a child, my heart goes out to you.
> 
> I am hanging in there and am feeling much better today... I thank you all for giving me somewhere to write this but also for giving me a happy distraction.
> 
> 
> Oh heavens.... more bad news.  I am so very sorry for your family's loss.  I cannot imagine anything worse than losing a child.  Lots of prayers for healing going out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's hidden now...BUT I danced competitively for 10 years!  I did ballet, tap, jazz, pointe, lyrical jazz, and baton twirling (not all at once!) I have some trophies somewhere....guess that's why I LOVE So You Think You Can Dance!
> 
> We could have a regular show choir here (but without all of the drama of Glee)!  I say we all get to goal weight and start up our own show choir group and get hired by Disney!!   Don't most of us dream about working at Disney someday!!
> ***********************
> RAIN..YUCK!  I did a 5K this morning for the Valerie Fund - childhood cancer research at a really beautiful park near my house.  They had a run first but I thought my ankle would be in pain so I opted for the walk.  Unfortunately it really was a "walk"...more like a "stroll" in the park LOL!!  I'm in awe of the strength of these little kids! They raised over half a million dollars for cancer research  I'm in for next year!!
> 
> Not doing much today.  I'm exhausted and will probably opt for a nap before I make dinner.
> 
> Enjoy the rest of your day my friends



Win-win.... getting exercise AND raising money for a good cause!  That is one reason I like doing Relay for Life.



my3princes said:


> Hidden talent.  Well, I'm super organized (most of the time) but you have probably already figured that out by the schedule that I juggle.  I also played the flute from 6th grade through high school, but haven't touched it since.  I consider myself a jack of all trades.  There isn't much that I can't do around the house from carpentry to plumbing, painting to flooring, roofing to siding.  Well you get the idea.  We never hire out work.  DH takes care of the cars, my DDad takes care of the lawn mowers and we all pitch in on whatever else needs to be done though most of it falls on me.
> 
> 
> You are a multi-dimensional woman!!  I remember hearing your stories in the past about building and remodeling projects around the house.  I used to do many more projects, but honestly.... I've had no time over the past few years for stuff like that.
> 
> So nice that you have a "team" to get stuff done around the house!  My Dad is always helpful when he is here, but they don't come up very often.... life is just too busy for all of us.
> 
> Hunter played well today.  He finally scored a goal   It was a great way to end his season.
> WOOHOO! He must have felt great!
> 
> He is all dressed for the dance and we're about to head out the door.  He's really excited and looks so Handsome.
> 
> Deb






mommyof2Pirates said:


> I dont really have anything hidden and I feel like my only talent lately is how to juggling a million things around just to get through a day of my life. But when I was younger I played sports and I was a very good basketball player.  I was offered scholarships to a few schools (no big ones) and I decided that I didnt want to go away to school and only wanted to do community college.  Gosh I could kick myself now but it is what it is.  I have a few trophies from tournaments that I won MVP and I got the MVP Girls Basketball Award for my school at the end of my senior year.
> 
> 
> Did your parents try to talk you into taking the scholarships?  Or did they leave you to make the decision on your own?
> 
> While the scholarship money would have been great, being a college athlete on scholarship is very stressful.  Dnephew had a tennis scholarship to Notre Dame (just graduated this month), but he ended up with a back injury somewhere along the way and I think it was stressful to try to work through the injury to keep up the scholarship requirements.
> 
> I have similar concerns for DD..... that is, assuming she is lucky enough to possibly get any kind of swim scholarship.  How do you do it all?  School work, a job, sports, etc??  Tough balance.
> 
> 
> 1) When I was a kid the ice cream man "Mr softee" always came every night in the summer at my nana's.  Yes we all still gathered at my nana's quite frequently then too.  We are a very close knit group.  Anyway they lived on a one way street of row homes in the city and the street was packed with kids.  Like Im talking the ice cream song would be playing and it was like mice flocking out of their homes for the cheese.  There would be at least 30 kids lined up.  Me and my cousins would beg whoever we could find for quarters.  My pop-pop always had a stash for us if our mom or dad said no.  I used to always get the rainbow ice and it was the good italian ice not the snow cone kind.  It was 50 cents.  They always had soft serve vanilla and chocolate too with either rainbow or chocolate "jimmies" or sprinkles.
> 
> Well my nana's house burned down about 6 years ago and now they live in a much nicer area outside of the city so our kids wont have those wonderful memories.  I have not seen an ice cream man in quite a while.  Until the other day when who rolled up but Mr Softee.  It still looked like the original truck but I cant be sure....I mean that was years ago.  There was also a puerto rican guy driving it and he could barely speak english so Im guessing the original Mr Softee has passed away or is in a nursing home somewhere. Anyway I was also blown away by the prices and there was so many prepackaged items.  They still had soft serve but no italian ice.
> 
> Anyway I have rambled on way to long about the ice cream truck but wanted to share my memory
> 
> Thanks for sharing your story!  I love hearing everyone's "ice cream man" stories!!
> 
> **********************************************************
> 
> Well I have had better days as far as eating goes.  Although I dont think I went over my points by much since I basically only had 1 meal today I just didnt count everything before I ate it and I feel kind of full and bloated.  Hopefully it doesnt set me back to much for the progress I have made this week.
> 
> I am going to try to be more concious tomorrow when we have a get together for mike at my nana's.
> 
> I need to put a lock on the cake I made for him so I am not tempted to eat it tonight.  Its that funfetti cake and it looks so good.
> 
> Maybe I will just put the kids to bed and then go to bed myself so I am not tempted to eat anything.



Did you go to bed and resist the cake?  Honestly... I'm not a cake fan so I could definitely resist it (especially if you add frosting.... ick).  Enjoy the birthday celebration.... cake or no cake!!  





tigger813 said:


> Update: She seems to be doing better. They have her on two new meds. The first one helped a bit and the 2nd one helped even more. My mother likes the dr and my sister said mom was actually joking around when they left. SHe will be in ICU through tomorrow. The meds could cause respiratory issues so that's why they did the ICU.
> 
> Thanks for your prayers!



THANK HEAVENS for some good news!!  Were they able to extubate her yet?  It is SUCH a rollercoaster!  I cannot imagine your stress level right now.  Lots of love, good thoughts, and prayers coming your way.  



cclovesdis said:


> Today was a pretty OP day. I only ate 22 points. And, most of it was carbs. I'm experimenting with what does and doesn't cause me to have heartburn. I haven't had any today! I had some salsa and it is nice to know that I can keep that as an option. But, I am definitely giving up donuts!
> 
> P: Has it been raining nonstop where you are? I'd love to start walking outside, but unless I walk carrying an umbrella, I'm not going anywhere. I used to be able to "free run" on the Wii Fit for 30 minutes straight, but now I'm out of breath after 5 and struggle to make it through 10 minutes straight. I'll aim to do at least 10 minutes on the Wii Fit tomorrow if the rain doesn't cease.
> 
> Are you sure that there isn't another underlying reason that you are getting so winded?  It seems like at your young age, you shouldn't get winded in 5 minutes.  Maybe some asthma or allergies??
> 
> If you do manage the Wii Fit for 10 minutes (at a good pace) try to do another 10 at a slower pace.  I feel like you need to keep moving.  Giving up in 5 or 10 minutes because you are "winded" doesn't seem like it is going to help you increase your stamina.  Then try the next day at 12 minutes good pace and 12 minutes slower pace.... etc, etc.  Just some suggestions.
> 
> Not non-stop rain.... it was beautiful most of the week.... on the days when everyone was on at school and work.....  but of course, rainy all weekend.
> 
> 
> I'm not sure what else I'll be doing tomorrow. My plan is to finish my presentation in the morning. I am considering setting an alarm so I don't sleep until 1 PM like I did last Sunday. I definitely need to relax tomorrow. I took a nap today. I needed it. I was feeling very lightheaded. It could be from increasing that medication, but with me, you never know.  I'm scheduled to give out Communion tomorrow and I'd like to go to church, but it will all depend on how I'm feeling. I refuse to drive feeling lightheaded.
> 
> I should probably go to bed now. I think I'll set the alarm for 9 AM. If I fall asleep right away, that will be 12 hours of sleep. That sounds .
> 
> Have a great, OP day tomorrow everyone!



Hope today you woke feeling great!



dumbo_buddy said:


> oh *karen* i'm so sorry to hear about your sister's loss. how far along was she? this is really tough. i had a miscarriage before thomas and it was really hard. really really hard. there's an online community called pregnancy.org that has a bulletin board thingy just like the dis. they have a whole area dedicated to pregnancy and infant loss support. i found alot of comfort there. might be worth passing along? sometimes talking to others who have gone through the same thing can be a bit of a comfort
> 
> 
> Great suggestion.
> 
> 
> hang in there,* tracey*. i'll be saying a prayer for your and karen's family tomorrow at church.





dumbo_buddy said:


> good evening everyone!
> 
> i'm not even going to talk about the amount of food i ate today (burger king, cheesecake factory, leftover chinese, etc). i'm just going to talk about the superfun disney day we had today!!
> 
> hubby, the little guy and i left the house around 8:45 this morning and went to the palisades center. the disney store was having a grand opening. the email that i received said the first 500 people got a prize. psh, THAT sealed the deal that we were going. i think we were probably about #15 in line! and the prize? dinky disney store bags. they look like the reusable ones you can buy at the grocery store for $1.99. meh, oh well. while in line they asked some trivia questions and i got one right! i knew why lightning mcqueen was the number 95. i won a magnet. sheesh.
> 
> because we were so close we got to see the whole ceremony with the big key turning. it was really cute. mickey and minnie showed up and when thomas saw they he FREAKED! i tried to catch a pic but he was moving too much and it's all blurry. they had a little girl from make a wish be the honorary key turner and it was so sweet.
> 
> once we were in we checked out all the merchandise and just started loading up on all the beach towels that were on sale for $7.99. oh and a cute onesie size 0-3 months for the new little guy
> 
> anywho, we probably looked like the biggest disney geeks because a camera crew came over to us and asked us for an interview. they were going to make some internal movie. john is mr. marketing guy so he always is perfect at interviews. they asked us all sorts of questions about the store and about our love of disney. then we had to describe in one word the store. first we said magical but i guess they didn't like that so they said try again. we said exciting. the director guy wrote it on a piece of paper and we had to stand in front of the camera while john held the sign and just stare into the camera and smile for 2 minutes! it was so weird and awkward! and of course thomas was grabbing every toy around me and smacking it into my face. lol!
> 
> so, $120 dollars later we left fully disney-fied! i spoke to a really nice lady in line who owns dvc and goes to WDW 3 times a year....and she had NEVER heard of the DIS!!!!! WHAATT???
> 
> we spent about 4 hours at the mall - thomas napped, we bought john some clothes, i got an iphone 4 (anniversary gift) with some accessories, and ate at cheesecake factory. on the way home we decided to check out bob's furniture and wound up buying new bedroom furniture.
> 
> so, we had a nice day out (it rained the whole day) but spent waaaaay too much money! oh well. we deserve it
> 
> thought everyone on here would appreciate my disney story



That sounds like such a fun day!  I would have driven to NJ if I could see Mickey and Minnie!!  

And I haven't owned a bedroom set in the 20 years I've been married.... how did you just happened to buy furniture!?  I'm jealous!  



my3princes said:


> Here's a picture of Hunter from tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deb



From DD and myself....."awwww.... so stinkin' cute!"  Love the paisley tie!  Did the girls go crazy for him??



buzz5985 said:


> So sorry to hear this.  I had 2 miscarriages before my DS was born and one after.  Once I was able to not blame myself for the miscarriage, I was able to heal.  What I mean by that was I had all these "thoughts" - if I hadn't had that cup of coffee, or picked up that 25 pound package at work, if I hadn't worked 12 hours that day, if I didn't have a cat, the list goes on and on.  I thought there had to be a reason.  But - there aren't any.  And Doctor's have no idea why they happen.  Don't worry she will heal, but she will never forget.
> 
> Always, always, always.... the "Mom guilt" kicks in.... no matter what is wrong.... we all figure there is some reason it is our fault. It comes with the territory.  Glad you were able to get past the self-blame.
> 
> Janis





dumbo_buddy said:


> aw,* deb*, that is one handsome young man!
> 
> morning everyone! the house is still asleep...but that's because we were all up alot last night. little guy decided to scream all night. why? no idea. but he and hubby are still sleeping. of course last night was the one night i stayed up late to watch a movie. so....i'm tired. and up ALOT on the scale. blah.
> 
> starting tomorrow (monday) i'm going back to journaling everything. this is getting ridiculous and i'm not feeling all that great because of my food choices. need to get back on that wagon before it gets even further out of hand!
> 
> we're supposed to thomas's head shots today. fingers crossed we can get at least one smile out of him. but with the night we had last night i'm not feeling too optimistic!



Any chance you could reschedule the appointment??



cclovesdis said:


> No, this is not someone else posting for me. I am actually awake.
> 
> I logged onto Facebook and my sister was on and over chat she says, "I didn't know you knew there was a 7 in the morning." Funny sis.
> 
> I need to drink more water today. I am feeling fine and am happy about that. Today should be a productive day.
> 
> I'm off to work on my presentation.
> 
> Have a great day today!



  I say the same thing about DH!



SettinSail said:


> Happy Sunday Morning
> 
> Of course it is 2:30 pm here in Germany.  We had pancake breakfast this morning and then I took DH to the thermal baths in Beuren.  Tried to get him to go yesterday but he kept insisting he didn't really want to go but finally today I talked him into it and we both really enjoyed it. We were having a great day but then he got mad when I tried to make sure he saw the statue outside the baths that is a really unique and lifelike image of people in the baths. He missed it but started yelling that he didn't care and was not turning around and on and on and on.   *I get so tired of him NEVER wanting to do ANYTHING!  *We have 3 long holiday weekends in June and we have/had no plans for any of them.  *DH just likes to sit on the couch with his laptop or watching TV.  *And we are in freaking Europe for gosh sake! When I do make any plans there will be plenty of criticism and/or he will do something to take away from the joy of it for me.  He doesn't have any friends and does not even try to get along with others or make friends. Of course I've known all of this since I met him 20 years ago but sometimes I just get sick of it.  I guess if your DH is the life of the party you might get sick of that too!
> 
> Are you married to my DH???  That said, my DH tends to be very "social"... he is great with meeeting people and such... he just has absolutely NO motivation to plan anything himself.  And doesn't always care for my suggestions or plans.
> 
> 
> Got an email today and the TV and dryer are now sold
> Those were each 200 euros so that is good news.  Only stuff left is the washer, our clothes closets, my hair appliances and the hot water cooker.
> If the washer sells, I'm not so worried about the other items as they are small.
> 
> Do you get to save the money for something fun or do you need to save it to buy new stuff back in the States?
> 
> Other good news is I was down .6 this morning which surprised me.  I was STARVING all day yesterday and just kept trying to have healthy snacks but felt like I was losing the battle.  So I guess ya never know!   Hope I can hold on to it for next Friday's WI.
> 
> Well, it is a beautiful day outside and I should find something to do.  DH has gone to the gym and I don't want to do anything with him anyway
> Think I will take a bike ride!
> 
> Have a great day!
> Shawn



Have a great day!!



SettinSail said:


> And, I am also a flute player- 6 years in band, piano player- 12 years of lessons and was a Majorette in the marching band for 3 years.  I like to think I am a good singer too and I have played in handbell choirs for many years. My true passion or hidden talent is organization and budgeting/frugal living.  Although I like to be frugal so I can save for luxury items and trips so I'm not sure that counts   And I have a passion for decorating too.
> 
> Ok, that's enough about me
> 
> Shawn



I'm usually pretty frugal.... I would love to say that I decorated my entire house from the Goodwill and  yard sale, but I can't..... just not enough time for "the search" and the "renovation".  But I do love that "look".  Do you get the Nate Berkus show over there or on Hulu??  He is an Oprah prodigy.  His show is rather boring (even though he is a cutie), but I love his "House Proud" segment.... most of the folks have decorated on a shoestring budget and have done amazing things with dumpster items and such.



my3princes said:


> Good Morning.  Why is it that when I have time to check in there is only one page and when I'm super busy there are 5?  Oh well.  I'm looking forward to only having must do activities twice this week.  Maybe life is actually going to slow down a bit?  The kids have school through Thursday then they are off for the summer.  Next weekend the LAX program is doing a big fundraiser at the Quechee Balloon Festival.  We will be parking cars on Saturday and Sunday, this brings in a lot of money for our program.  I think I have enough volunteers to cover all of our shifts which is no small feat as I need 25 adults to pull it off.  There are 3 other groups that participate also and I'm hearing that they don't have all of their volunteers lined up yet.  Sometimes it is good to be over organized with a type A personality



Wish we could attend the balloon festival.  Did you get folks to work on Father's Day?  That must have been tough!  

From one "type A" to another..... I get it!

*************

Happy Sunday friends!  HONESTLY.... I've been trying to get on here and get the QOTD posted for a few hours now!  I think I've finally made it!!  Next up.... the QOTD!....................P


----------



## pjlla

Reviving an old QOTD.  I figure since we have so many newbies, it would be okay.  Plus I'm pretty sure I was the original poster... so I'm just repeating myself!! 

6/12 QOTD: How do you imagine your life will change once you reach your goal weight (or get nearer to it anyhow)?  Will you be more confident?  More outgoing?  More athletic?  More energetic?  Or just the same old you, but thinner??


Since I am pretty much at my goal weight and have been here for about a year or so, I can kind of answer this factually rather than theoretically.  I didn't anticipate being anything other than my "same old self", but just thinner.  But I was wrong.  I am so much more confident and outgoing! Energy level doesn't seem much different.... but I've always been a pretty high energy person.  And, well, even a bit more athletic!  I look forward to doing some stuff this summer that I have NEVER even been interested in doing.... like ocean kayaking.  Every July 4th weekend my SIL tries hard to talk me into it.... but I was convinced I didn't have the strength or energy.... and it didn't really interest me.  But honestly.... I can't WAIT to try it this summer!  

How about you?.....................P


----------



## lovetoscrap

Just popping in for a quick minute while I eat my lunch.  Things have been crazy busy this week and will be next week.  Hopefully it will settle down a little bit after next weekend.  

I have been eating great and am 2 pounds down.  Really would like at least another 5 gone before our vacation in about 4 weeks.  

Have to to run, in laws will be here in a bit and I need to get dinner started.  We are celebrating Father's Day a week early.


----------



## PRINCESS VIJA

Hey guys!  I am so excited to report I lost 5#!!!!  

The problem is, we got a new scale and that showed my weight initially higher then what I originally sent in.  like 6.4# higher!  So I lost weight, even though it might look like I gained.  I did send Dona my correct weights.

I am so darn happy and proud!!!!!


----------



## glss1/2fll

*Karen*--so sorry about your sister

QOTD 6/12--I figure I'll just be me only thinner.

Another semi-quiet day here. Off to a basketball tournament in a couple hours. Yesterday was day 1 of it but DS already had a baseball game at the same time so wasn't scheduled to go, then he has caught a cold so didn't go to his baseball game. Big brother was relentless in his haranguing him. "Faker."  Kids, arrrghhh

But while home I did scrub my porch swing, wash my porch rail (need to do the rest but was tired of looking at the winter's grime on top!), wash my dog and wash the car. Then I was tuckered out. Hopefully today I can clip the dog. We have a standard poodle and groom him ourselves, so a big job!

Need to plan some meals/go shopping. Will probably save the shopping for late tonight.

*Pamela*, I have a question for you. I think I read you were prepping some food and boiled your eggs then peeled them so they were ready for snacking. Peeling them seemed brilliant to me, but I worry about how they store. What's the scoop? TIA


----------



## pjlla

glss1/2fll said:


> QOTD 6/12--I figure I'll just be me only thinner.
> 
> You might surprise yourself!
> 
> *Pamela*, I have a question for you. I think I read you were prepping some food and boiled your eggs then peeled them so they were ready for snacking. Peeling them seemed brilliant to me, but I worry about how they store. What's the scoop? TIA



My favorite Food Network guy, Alton Brown, says to peel the eggs while they are still warm. Otherwise the shell kind of "re-adheres" to the whites as they cool and makes it difficult to peel (I've had that happen and it is super aggravating).  I store the peeled eggs in a sealed container with a damp papertowel on top and bottom. Done it this way for many years and never had a problem.  They store easily for a week.  Usually they don't last that long around here anyway. 


**************
Having a homework nightmare day around here.   DD is crazy cranky getting big projects done PLUS studying for finals.  And DH checked Powerschool and saw that for some reason DS failed to turn in a math homework assignment this week, so he is reading him the riot act as we speak. I don't always agree with DH's approach, so I am trying to sit here and keep my mouth shut.  

Lunch was delightful..... roasted veggie wraps!!  We each had a half of a low carb lavash bread and filled it with roasted veggies (mushroom, peppers, broccoli, cauliflower), plus sundried tomatoes and cheese, as desired.  They were yummy, but next time, rather than a "make-your-own" style, I'm going to make them ahead and grill them, like a panini.  It is amazing how many veggies we eat here.... especially when they are the main dish!  We ate an entire HUGE head of cauliflower, two peppers (one red, one green), a few cups of broccoli, and three HUGE portabella mushroom caps.  

I didn't not use cheese, so my lunch was without protein, so I'm sure I'll be hungry again before too long....but I will grab a string cheese to snack on.  Or maybe a boiled egg white.  

BTW, kitchen sink is clean and bed is made......just sayin' 

DD has a birthday party to attend at Bounce U later (bad timing to have a high school party the weekend before finals!  Not sure what these girls or their parents were thinking  ).   I will drop here off and then DS and I will head out to do something together.... not sure what yet.  

Off to fold the last white load..... it literally took 24 hours to run because it kept stopping!!  But it  is finally done and dry.....................P


----------



## tigger813

Update- Mom is doing much better this morning. They never did intubate her so that was a relief. Ash and I spoke to her for a few minutes in the car as we were leaving Natick. She was pretty upset and crying which made Ash cry too but she seems ok now.

Ashleigh and I had a nice morning together but I HATE Rt 9 traffic by the mall and the signs for things are HORRIBLE!!!! But the AG place was nice. Ash got a smoothie and we got her Kanani doll and some pjs for one of her dolls and an American Girl shirt for Izzie. Ash had brought one of her dolls who had a defect with one of her eyes and they are repairing it for free and it will be mailed back to our house when it is fixed. That was a relief. Her new doll is beautiful and she is excited to finally have her.

Ate at the food court, not a wise choice for me but I had a shake for breakfast and will probably have one for supper too. Brian, Ash and I split two pieces of cheesecake from the cheesecake factory too for dessert. 

Family is playing POTC on the PS3 so I better grab my turn while I can!

TTFN


----------



## bellebookworm9

I'm sending lots of positive thoughts and  to everyone who is having a hard time with weight loss, health, family's health, etc. 

Yesterday went okay, I went over my points and took some from my weekly points plus. Today has been good so far, and I did Day 1 Week 2 of C25K. 



pjlla said:


> 6/12 QOTD: How do you imagine your life will change once you reach your goal weight (or get nearer to it anyhow)?  Will you be more confident?  More outgoing?  More athletic?  More energetic?  Or just the same old you, but thinner??



I hope to have more energy consistently. Right now I just get these crazy bursts about once a week where I have to DO SOMETHING. Just need to move. Then when I'm done with whatever I was doing (normally cleaning) I'm exhausted. 

I have never been "athletic" because I've always been a little overweight and I'm terribly uncoordinated, but both of those are improving slowly. I was okay at horseback riding, which I did for a few summers at camp, but it's too expensive to keep up. So I'm hoping doing the C25K will turn me into a runner, at the very least! 

My personality is to be shy when I first meet people, and I can't see that changing. I want to be a bit more confident. Not that I'm not now, but I'd like to be able to wear smaller clothes and feel confident in them.


----------



## Disneywedding2010

*Tracey*: I hope your mom is doing better and is released from ICU soon 

*CC*: What your sister said is EXACTLY something Alan would say to me. I'm not a morning person at all. I'm a night owl, case and point I was up til 3am this morning. 

*Mackeysmom*: Your cat is adorable. Its funny when I look at that picture because my cats do the same thing. Dublin will lay like that for HOURS. 

------------------------------------------------------

Well I'm down 2 pounds this week . I can honestly say I have NO idea how that happened. . We're going to do turkey burgers for dinner tonight. We were going to do them last night but let's just say my best friend is a bad influence . We went to Babe's chicken in Carrolton and had all you can eat chicken, mashed potatoes, green beans, corn, and biscuits. Tomorrow I'm getting up early and putting the roast, potatoes, and carrots in the crockpot. That was suppose to be dinner tonight. So our meals are kind of out of wack right now. 

I'm going to get ready here in a few and we're going to FINALLY go get our pedicures done. We were going to do it last weekend but for whatever reason we didn't. Then I'm coming home and getting some cleaning done.


----------



## mikamah

Good afternoon, everyone.

Hope you're all enjoying the weekend.  Rainy weekend here, so made me happy we didn't need to campout.  It was cancelled, and they'll reschedule it later.  

Been productive here, and ds has some friend over we need to drive home shortly, so I hope to be back and read the rest of the thread and catch up on the qotds later.  

*Karen*- I am so sorry to hear about your sister and her baby.  I can't even imagine how hard it is to lose a baby.  My thoughts are with you all.   I'm glad you'll be able to visit with her this week.

*Tracey*- Hugs to you and your mom.  Such a rollercoaster you're on.   Hope she continues to improve.

*Lindsay*- I'm so jealous of an ice cream truck that has softserve.  Ours only have packaged ice cream novelties, but we do have a Mr. Hotdog truck that comes around the parks with hotdogs as well as ice cream.  And at my nieces' lacrosse game last year, there was a big truck that served burgers, sausages, hotdogs, fries, salads, pizza.  It was like a pizza/sub place on wheels.

that's all I have time for now.  Enjoy the rest of your sunday.


----------



## my3princes

pjlla said:


> From DD and myself....."awwww.... so stinkin' cute!"  Love the paisley tie!  Did the girls go crazy for him??
> 
> 
> 
> Wish we could attend the balloon festival.  Did you get folks to work on Father's Day?  That must have been tough!
> 
> From one "type A" to another..... I get it!



Hunter had fun at the dance, but was super tired and cranky when we picked him up.  He doesn't think he'll want to go to his dance next year as he doesn't like to dance?   I'm sure he'll change his mind between now and then, but it's not worth the battle right now.  

I had no trouble finding people to help on Father's Day.  We have the 3:30 PM - 7 PM shift and everyone knew about during registration.  I've actually got a few extras which will be good as I'm sure someone won't show up.


Oldes DS is studying for his advanced bio final.  DH and I have been helping, but I must admit that I can't pronounce some of the words so I'm not sure how he has managed to learn it all   Things are so much harder then when I was in school


----------



## my3princes

pjlla said:


> 6/12 QOTD: How do you imagine your life will change once you reach your goal weight (or get nearer to it anyhow)?  Will you be more confident?  More outgoing?  More athletic?  More energetic?  Or just the same old you, but thinner??
> 
> 
> How about you?.....................P



I've been close to goal for many years.  Life didn't change, but I was more confident.  It was easier to shop and I looked better in my clothes.  I need to gain control again and get back to that point.  Heck 15 lbs would make a huge difference and put me back in my healthy weight range.  It just seems that life keeps getting in the way.  Tomorrow is a new day.

Speaking of tomorrow.  Nick has his LAX banquet tomorrow night.  They are doing a make your own Sundae bar at 6 PM.  I'm going to put a pork roast in the croc pot in hopes of feeding us something healthy before the banquet.  6 PM seems early in the evening for Sundaes.


----------



## rhonda_2003

Rememberthemagic98-(Haven't gotten names down pat yet!)  I am so sorry to hear about the baby!  My first boy was stillborn in '05 and it was very traumatic.  I will keep her and your family in my prayers.

6/12 QOTD: How do you imagine your life will change once you reach your goal weight (or get nearer to it anyhow)? Will you be more confident? More outgoing? More athletic? More energetic? Or just the same old you, but thinner??

I figure that mostly it will be just the same ol'me, just thinner.  I have been much smaller in the past and I am more confident thinner, so I am sure I will add some of my old confidence back.


----------



## aamomma

lisah0711 said:


> Sorry about the gain.    If you haven't had a gain since January you have had a great run this year.  Try and think back on that accomplishment and not worry about one little pound that will probably be gone next week and maybe take a friend with it!    I think that you found your answer in the bolded statement.
> 
> Thanks, I will take your advice.  I need to remember I'm climbing the staircase (from Buffy's quote the other day!)





pjlla said:


> ..... unless of course they have predicted a blizzard!  Then everyone needs their milk, bread, and eggs! Where we live it is bread, milk, and toilet paper!!
> 
> Don't be too bummed. You've done so well lately!  And having a specific date to get BACK on plan after vacation is absolutely the KEYSTONE to your continued success!!!!
> Thanks for the kind words.  I am feeling better now - it was just hard to send donac the PM this week!  I think maybe because I've lost and gained it all back so many times I feel irrational panic when the scale goes up.  I am going to mark the 28th on my calendar "BACK ON WAGON" like it is a big event.  Well, I guess it is - deciding to be healthier is a good thing!!





RemembertheMagic98 said:


> Friends,  It has been a pretty rough two days for my family.


I am so sorry for your sister and family.  We lost a baby before our 1st DD was born.  It is true, they will heal, but never forget.  Just love them through this difficult time.


----------



## mikamah

Connie96 said:


> Am I the only one here that NEVER makes the bed??


I never make my bed.  I don't normally even pull the covers up, I just crawl back in at night, but this week, I "made" my bed, which was to pull the covers up and put the shams over my pillows, very quick, but it actually made me feel good to walk in my room, especially when I was folding laundry, much easier.  So, no you are not alone.  



SettinSail said:


> I'm down 1.2 for the first week  I would be more excited but it's not a new number for me, I was actually up a little last week.  But NOW I am back at my lowest number so far since Feb 2010 and hoping to see a new lower number next week


Nice work, Shawn!!  We can do this!!



pjlla said:


> 6/10 QOTD: How do you track/journal your food?  Do you keep an old-fashioned paper journal or a list?  Do you do it online or maybe on an iphone app??
> 
> If you DON'T track/journal your food, do you think you should?


I definitely do better when I track.   I have a notebook in my kitchen, and put a slip of paper in my scrub pants to write anything I eat at work that I didn't bring with me.  I like having the notebook on my counter, and will write my lunch in as I make it for work, and then it's all done. 




dumbo_buddy said:


> sorry, vent over. i'm just so pissed that everyone seems excited about a new baby and she can't even pretend. i guarantee you they will see thomas for his bday party in a few weeks and then nothing until the new baby is born in november.
> 
> and then we wonder why i eat...


It stinks she is like that, but I am glad you have other family that you are close to.  Someone else said, you will learn what not to do as a mother by the way she has treated you.  But it still has to hurt.  I hope you can find peace with it all in time.



lisah0711 said:


> I am happy to say that I am down 3 pounds today.   !


Whoo hoo!!  Go Lisa!!



mommyof2Pirates said:


> I was a bad mother this morning.  My boys woke up at 730 and I put on DisneyXD to keep them occupied while I slept.  I told Ryan I would get up at 800 so about every 3 minutes he would yell up to me and tell me what time it is.  so honestly I really didnt sleep just went in and out.  At one point they came upstairs with the cupcake container my dh brought home from work last night and they were trying to sell me cupcakes.  Thats when I knew I had to get up or else I could have a big mess on my hands!


Too funny with the cupcakes.  Don't worry, in a few years they'll be old enough to just get up before you, go watch tv, and maybe just eat the cupcakes for breakfast.  And you can sleep in guilt free.  



BernardandMissBianca said:


> I'm trying to find quotes that A) make you think and B) that just kick you in the butt.


Love this and I'm loving the quotes so far. Thanks for doing them and the organizational challenge. 



cclovesdis said:


> Welcome to Healthy Habits!
> 
> My name is CC (like see-see) and I will be your Healthy Habits (HH) coach for the Summer 2011 BL Challenge. I big thank you to donac and jenanderson for showing me the ropes.


Thanks for running HH, CC.  



mommyof2Pirates said:


> I am happy with how I did this week.  No matter what the scale is I am proud of myself and will not let the number discourage me if it is not good.


Love your positive attitude, Lindsay.  Glad you are back on track!!



mackeysmom said:


> (Of course, as Murphy's Law would have it, I was sweating like a fool when I ran into my secret crush  - my UPS guy - while out walking!!)


Bummer, but hopefully he was impressed with your healthy lifestyle.  When i was younger, my sister worked at a little grocery store in town, and I'd pop in a lot, and often ran into the pepperidge farm bread man, and I remember flirting with him about how I'd do anything for the cinnamon swirl bread.   It always comes back to food for me. 



bellebookworm9 said:


> I finished Week 1 of C25K today and I feel great!  Excited to move on to Week 2.


Congratulations!!



Zhoen said:


> [ Seems to me that if we start out discouraged, and we come here to the DIS for support, and we take a breath in the middle, because we all know breathing is good for stress, and we decide to keep fighting, maybe say it in a loud voice, represented by capitals, we can go from discouraged to DIS Couraged.  Change takes courage, you have it.  You wouldn't be here airing your soul if you didn't .


I love this.  I need to remember this when I am feeling discouraged.  



Rose&Mike said:


> *Don't beat yourself up and throw in the towel if you are disappointed, just pick yourself up, get a big glass of water and keep moving forward.*


*  Totally agree rose, and I think I've picked myself up, and am going forward from here.  Thank you for coaching last week, and for organizing this challenge again.  You are the best. 



DisCanCan said:



			Hi I am Candice  I am 35 & from Regina, Saskatchewan, Canada  I started the last challenge but life got in the way & I didnt finish but I plan to this time, so please add me to the loser list...   I have been struggling with my weight & getting healthy all my life  I have a habit of starting off strong & then slipping & going back to old habits  But its easier said then done  This past 10 months have been very stress full & not so much with taking care of myself but my family...  In October we found out that my Dad has multiple myeloma, I have been trying my best to deal with it but I am afraid that I went back to my old habits & used food to comfort myself...  I made a promise to myself that I would give 110% & I would also keep telling myself that this takes time & I am trying really hard not to expect immediate results
		
Click to expand...

So sorry about your dad, it is so hard and draining.  I got so much good advice and support here when my mom was sick, and the piece I try to remember is to make some time for yourself too, and take care of you.  You can't take care of everyone else if you don't take care of yourself.  And also, don't be hard on yourself.  It's great to meet you, and good luck with your new healthy lifestyle.  
Oh, and go Bruins.  



Rose&Mike said:



QOTD Thursday, June 9
I thought I'd end the week with an easy one. What is your favorite Disney Resort?

Click to expand...

Pop Century.  I'm a value girl.  I'd love to stay at the contemporary, and loved AKL when we went for dinner, and michael did the african dance around the lobby, but can't justify the cost.  Second best would be All star movies because of the salad station they have there.  You pick what you want, they mix it all up in a big bowl for you. So good. 



Connie96 said:



Well, we have completed our first measure-in for the WIN! Challenge. 

We currently have 21 participants and an average total measurement of 171 1/3 inches.

Click to expand...

Thank you Connie for running the WIN.  I'm determined to see my number go down and stay down this time. Glad your doing well with the crutches. 


SettinSail said:



			:Have fun this weekend - those all sound like fun activities to me except maybe the camping in the rain

We have another Holiday weekend here, Monday is called Pfingstferien.  I can't remember what it is about but I do know that I have to get to the grocery store today because they will all be closed Sunday and Monday.  And, the longer I wait the more the shelves will be cleaned out.  It is so different to live somewhere there is not easy access to lots of food at all times.  We aren't starving, but it's just so different.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks. Our campout was cancelled for rain.  I wrote that holiday down, and will wish my friend at work a happy Pfingstferien.  I can picture his face right now.  Glad you've had some luck selling off your things.  Hope the next few weeks goes nice and smoothly for you all.

Vija- did I see 5 pounds gone?  You go girl!!!!

NancyI have a delicious triple berry muffin recipe that may rival Maria's banana nut muffins.  It comes in a little envelope- Betty Crocker muffin mix, makes only 6 muffins, and you just add half cup of water, and if you eat all six, it's better than 12.

Hello to everyone I have missed.  



pjlla said:



6/11 QOTD:  Do you have a hidden talent? If so, what is it?  

P
		
Click to expand...

Fun question, pamela.  Thank you for coaching this week.  I know how busy you are, and you're doing a great job.  

I don't think I have a hidden talent, though I was pretty good at the Two-Step years ago.  
We could have a little orchestra with all the musicians here.  Speaking of which, the music program starts next year in school, and ds wants to play an instrument.  He thought clarinet, flute or saxaphone.  I'm discouraging sax just because it's more expensive.   Any suggestions from all you musicians? 
I'll have to do a little research.

We have one more week of baseball, and then hopefully I'll have more dis time.  It felt good to spend some time and read back what I missed the past few days.  I get so much inspiration from everyone here, and after a few days in a bit of a funk, I'm feeling ready to get focused again.  I did end up down .6 for last week, and today was down 2 more, some how, so I know if i get on track, that 2 pounds can be real for next week.  

I did 3.2 mile run/walk with a friend today, and wed I have my 5k.  I'm going to miss ds's baseball game, the first one, but this 5k is special to me.  It was my first one last year, at the time of the first anniversary of my mom's passing, and the running had really been a huge focus for me and helped me get through some tough times.  I'm feeling guilty about missing ds's game, and I hope to get back for the end of it, depending on how long it is.  I have a feeling there will be many more little league games in my future.  Ds is perfectly fine with me missing it, so that makes me feel better.  

Off to get the kid to bed.  Have a great evening*


----------



## tigger813

My bed only gets made when we change the sheets! My mother still gets after me about that but I just don't have time. Izzie has lately been sleeping on top of her bed stuff under a quilt! She hates to be hot so her bed is made every morning.

Talked to Mom again tonight. She doesn't know how long she'll be in ICU. She asked me to have a friend of hers call.

Got the containers for the fundraiser done. I need to buy some ribbon tomororw to "finish" them so they look better.

Busy morning and then planning on spending the rest of the day at home cleaning and starting to pack for my trip.

TTFN 

Gotta get ready for our weekly planning chat!


----------



## pjlla

tigger813 said:


> Update- Mom is doing much better this morning. They never did intubate her so that was a relief. Ash and I spoke to her for a few minutes in the car as we were leaving Natick. She was pretty upset and crying which made Ash cry too but she seems ok now.
> 
> Ashleigh and I had a nice morning together but I HATE Rt 9 traffic by the mall and the signs for things are HORRIBLE!!!! But the AG place was nice. Ash got a smoothie and we got her Kanani doll and some pjs for one of her dolls and an American Girl shirt for Izzie. Ash had brought one of her dolls who had a defect with one of her eyes and they are repairing it for free and it will be mailed back to our house when it is fixed. That was a relief. Her new doll is beautiful and she is excited to finally have her.
> 
> Ate at the food court, not a wise choice for me but I had a shake for breakfast and will probably have one for supper too. Brian, Ash and I split two pieces of cheesecake from the cheesecake factory too for dessert.
> 
> Family is playing POTC on the PS3 so I better grab my turn while I can!
> 
> TTFN



I'm SO glad to hear that they never had to intubate your Mom.... that is a HUGE deal when they have to do it and EXTUBATING can be really difficult sometimes.  Glad they didn't have to take that step.

I miss those AG wishes.  DD was never big into dolls (although I was as a girl and drooled over the AG catalogs when DD was younger), but she has a few AG dolls. Their stuff was always SO beautiful!  And they really stand behind their products.... they've even sent me replacements for defect things without me even sending them back the broken item.  That is a really nice thing.  

I used to work on Route 9 in Shopper's World (is it still called that?) when I lived in Framingham and Ashland.  Route 9 was a nightmare back then.... I can't imagine it has improved much.  



bellebookworm9 said:


> I hope to have more energy consistently. Right now I just get these crazy bursts about once a week where I have to DO SOMETHING. Just need to move. Then when I'm done with whatever I was doing (normally cleaning) I'm exhausted.
> 
> I have never been "athletic" because I've always been a little overweight and I'm terribly uncoordinated, but both of those are improving slowly. I was okay at horseback riding, which I did for a few summers at camp, but it's too expensive to keep up. So I'm hoping doing the C25K will turn me into a runner, at the very least!
> 
> My personality is to be shy when I first meet people, and I can't see that changing. I want to be a bit more confident. Not that I'm not now, but I'd like to be able to wear smaller clothes and feel confident in them.



I'm very shy as a rule.  I HATE meeting new people.... but it is easier to put myself out there now that I'm not thinking that their first thought is "wow... she is FAT!".  So anyhow..... my actual "shyness" hasn't changed, but I do find it easier to step out of my comfort zone now.  Maybe you will too??



Disneywedding2010 said:


> Well I'm down 2 pounds this week . I can honestly say I have NO idea how that happened. . We're going to do turkey burgers for dinner tonight. We were going to do them last night but let's just say my best friend is a bad influence . We went to Babe's chicken in Carrolton and had all you can eat chicken, mashed potatoes, green beans, corn, and biscuits. Tomorrow I'm getting up early and putting the roast, potatoes, and carrots in the crockpot. That was suppose to be dinner tonight. So our meals are kind of out of wack right now.
> 
> I'm going to get ready here in a few and we're going to FINALLY go get our pedicures done. We were going to do it last weekend but for whatever reason we didn't. Then I'm coming home and getting some cleaning done.



Maybe next time your BF is visiting YOU could choose the dinner spot.  All-you-can-eat isn't usually a diet-friendly choice.  Were you upset at all with her for choosing a place that  made it tough for you?  Is she aware that you are trying to make healthier choices?  

Nice job on the 2 pounds!



mikamah said:


> Good afternoon, everyone.
> 
> Hope you're all enjoying the weekend.  Rainy weekend here, so made me happy we didn't need to campout.  It was cancelled, and they'll reschedule it later.
> 
> Been productive here, and ds has some friend over we need to drive home shortly, so I hope to be back and read the rest of the thread and catch up on the qotds later.
> 
> that's all I have time for now.  Enjoy the rest of your sunday.



Glad you didn't have to sleep outside in the rain!  That would have been dreadful!  



my3princes said:


> Hunter had fun at the dance, but was super tired and cranky when we picked him up.  He doesn't think he'll want to go to his dance next year as he doesn't like to dance?   I'm sure he'll change his mind between now and then, but it's not worth the battle right now.
> 
> I had no trouble finding people to help on Father's Day.  We have the 3:30 PM - 7 PM shift and everyone knew about during registration.  I've actually got a few extras which will be good as I'm sure someone won't show up.
> 
> 
> Oldes DS is studying for his advanced bio final.  DH and I have been helping, but I must admit that I can't pronounce some of the words so I'm not sure how he has managed to learn it all   Things are so much harder then when I was in school



DD is finishing her last Algebra II homework of the year.  She finished her 3D model of one of the Galapagas islands AND her travel informational poster about Costa Rica for Spanish. I think next up she needs to finish her PowerPoint to go with the island model and start studying for her first two finals, which are Tuesday.  

She actually texted me from the party and asked me to get her 30 minutes early.  I thought maybe she just wasn't having fun, but actually it was "study guilt" overcoming the fun.   I'm so proud that she is so responsible and self-motivated, but honestly, wouldn't it be nice if she could just be a KID for an afternoon??  

I agree..... things seem to be MUCH tougher than they were when I was in school (either that or I just didn't bother to do it all.... ).




my3princes said:


> I've been close to goal for many years.  Life didn't change, but I was more confident.  It was easier to shop and I looked better in my clothes.  I need to gain control again and get back to that point.  Heck 15 lbs would make a huge difference and put me back in my healthy weight range.  It just seems that life keeps getting in the way.  Tomorrow is a new day.
> 
> Speaking of tomorrow.  Nick has his LAX banquet tomorrow night.  They are doing a make your own Sundae bar at 6 PM.  I'm going to put a pork roast in the croc pot in hopes of feeding us something healthy before the banquet.  6 PM seems early in the evening for Sundaes.



I agree.... make your own sundaes at 6pm sounds like they were planning it to be in lieu of dinner.... not AFTER dinner.  

The party that DD went to today had full-sugar Snapple and pizza... and nothing else, not even bottled water.  DD had eaten a big snack before she went, just in case this was the case, so at least she wasn't starving.  She is trying to hard to stick with the South Beach for now, so she just sat with the kids while they ate... and came home and had a homemade pizza on a low carb pita and a bowl of strawberries.  I'm super impressed.  

I can't imagine having ANY kind of party and not offering some sort of lower calorie option.... diet soda (even though it is terrible for you), raw veggies, maybe a fruit bowl.  But maybe that is because I've been dieting (rather unsuccessfully at times) for so much of my life.

There was another girl at the party who is currently seeing a specialist for some health issues and she is supposed to be on a sugar-free diet.... but, according to DD, she went ahead and had the Snapple.  I know her Mom and I'm sure she won't be happy with her.... but it was tough if there was nothing else offered.  

***********************

Well.... good evening ladies!  Another day done!  Laundry is caught up, house is reasonably well picked up, and another busy week ahead.  Wish I had gotten more done around the house, but it was nice to have some relaxing time.  

Not much more to share tonight.  I'll talk to you all tomorrow.  I'll try hard to find 15 minutes in the morning to get the QOTD posted before work.  But I won't have time to "chat" until after school probably. TTYL.............P


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

tigger813 said:


> Update: She seems to be doing better. They have her on two new meds. The first one helped a bit and the 2nd one helped even more. My mother likes the dr and my sister said mom was actually joking around when they left. SHe will be in ICU through tomorrow. The meds could cause respiratory issues so that's why they did the ICU.
> 
> Thanks for your prayers!



Glad to hear she is better.



cclovesdis said:


> Today was a pretty OP day. I only ate 22 points. And, most of it was carbs. I'm experimenting with what does and doesn't cause me to have heartburn. I haven't had any today! I had some salsa and it is nice to know that I can keep that as an option. But, I am definitely giving up donuts!



Good job CC!



dumbo_buddy said:


> hubby, the little guy and i left the house around 8:45 this morning and went to the palisades center. the disney store was having a grand opening. the email that i received said the first 500 people got a prize. psh, THAT sealed the deal that we were going. i think we were probably about #15 in line! and the prize? dinky disney store bags. they look like the reusable ones you can buy at the grocery store for $1.99. meh, oh well. while in line they asked some trivia questions and i got one right! i knew why lightning mcqueen was the number 95. i won a magnet. sheesh.
> 
> because we were so close we got to see the whole ceremony with the big key turning. it was really cute. mickey and minnie showed up and when thomas saw they he FREAKED! i tried to catch a pic but he was moving too much and it's all blurry. they had a little girl from make a wish be the honorary key turner and it was so sweet.
> 
> once we were in we checked out all the merchandise and just started loading up on all the beach towels that were on sale for $7.99. oh and a cute onesie size 0-3 months for the new little guy
> 
> anywho, we probably looked like the biggest disney geeks because a camera crew came over to us and asked us for an interview. they were going to make some internal movie. john is mr. marketing guy so he always is perfect at interviews. they asked us all sorts of questions about the store and about our love of disney. then we had to describe in one word the store. first we said magical but i guess they didn't like that so they said try again. we said exciting. the director guy wrote it on a piece of paper and we had to stand in front of the camera while john held the sign and just stare into the camera and smile for 2 minutes! it was so weird and awkward! and of course thomas was grabbing every toy around me and smacking it into my face. lol!
> 
> so, $120 dollars later we left fully disney-fied! i spoke to a really nice lady in line who owns dvc and goes to WDW 3 times a year....and she had NEVER heard of the DIS!!!!! WHAATT???
> 
> we spent about 4 hours at the mall - thomas napped, we bought john some clothes, i got an iphone 4 (anniversary gift) with some accessories, and ate at cheesecake factory. on the way home we decided to check out bob's furniture and wound up buying new bedroom furniture.
> 
> so, we had a nice day out (it rained the whole day) but spent waaaaay too much money! oh well. we deserve it
> 
> thought everyone on here would appreciate my disney story



That sounds like such a fun day.  I had to laugh at the 1.99 free gift. 



my3princes said:


> Here's a picture of Hunter from tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deb



So handsome. Glad he had fun at the dance.  We took Ryan to the PTA family night dance and I actually had to bribe him to go out and dance with his friends.  I guess it doesnt get any easier as they get older.



Disneylush said:


> I am one week fast food and regular coke free!!
> 
> It is amazing how much better I feel eating "real" food.
> 
> I also lost 3 pounds this week!



Wow great job.  Have fun with the Zumba game.  I love Zumba!!!!!



SettinSail said:


> Tried to get him to go yesterday but he kept insisting he didn't really want to go but finally today I talked him into it and we both really enjoyed it. We were having a great day but then he got mad when I tried to make sure he saw the statue outside the baths that is a really unique and lifelike image of people in the baths. He missed it but started yelling that he didn't care and was not turning around and on and on and on.   I get so tired of him NEVER wanting to do ANYTHING!



Sorry about Dh being a party pooper.  My dh can get like that too.  Now of course if its something they want to do they are all into it but when it something we are interested in they have to be cranky.  Men....cant live with them, cant live without them.



my3princes said:


> Next weekend the LAX program is doing a big fundraiser at the Quechee Balloon Festival.  We will be parking cars on Saturday and Sunday, this brings in a lot of money for our program.  I think I have enough volunteers to cover all of our shifts which is no small feat as I need 25 adults to pull it off.  There are 3 other groups that participate also and I'm hearing that they don't have all of their volunteers lined up yet.  Sometimes it is good to be over organized with a type A personality



Wow that does sound like a big job.  Glad you found alot of volunteers and good luck with it next wkend.



pjlla said:


> Did you go to bed and resist the cake?  Honestly... I'm not a cake fan so I could definitely resist it (especially if you add frosting.... ick).  Enjoy the birthday celebration.... cake or no cake!!



actually I did for the most part.  I had a small piece last night when we sang happy birthday and I had a small piece again tonight when we sang at my nana's house.  This you might call a failure but for me it is a success....usually I would have eaten with everyone else then a piece before bed and then another piece in the morning...so forth and so on.



pjlla said:


> 6/12 QOTD: How do you imagine your life will change once you reach your goal weight (or get nearer to it anyhow)?  Will you be more confident?  More outgoing?  More athletic?  More energetic?  Or just the same old you, but thinner??




I think I will continue to have more energy......I already notice since loosing weight and running how much more I have.  I have always been confident and outgoing but since gaining weight I do notice myself being more self concious so hopefully that will get better too.

**********************************************************

Hello to Lisa H, Rose, Kathy, and anyone else I missed.  Congrats to all those reporting losses this week, I am hoping to do the same.  Those who are not doing as well as they liked just keep trying you will get there.

I had a nice day with my family celebrating my dh's bday.  I did Ok with food although made a bad choice when my mom served buffalo chicken dip.  I had a few too many dips into that.  Otherwise I did well and I really limited myself to what I ate at dinner.

Now its back to work tomorrow. ugghh I really was enjoying being home.  I do have another week off in july to look forward to so thats good.  Ryan is staying at my friends tomorrow and she lives about 45min from here so I will need to leave quite early tomorrow.  

I am sure I will not be on until tomorrow night so have a great day everyone.


----------



## glss1/2fll

mikamah said:


> Speaking of which, the music program starts next year in school, and ds wants to play an instrument.  He thought clarinet, flute or saxaphone.  I'm discouraging sax just because it's more expensive.   Any suggestions from all you musicians?
> I'll have to do a little research.



Flute, flute, flute. Here's why. My son plays flute and this is what I have learned: even when played badly it still sounds nice, they aren't excrutiatingly loud, they aren't terribly expensive (ours was $17/month for 21 months at our local music store), but the absolute BEST reason is *portability*. They just pop inside the backpack. Lovely.


----------



## Disneywedding2010

glss1/2fll said:


> Flute, flute, flute. Here's why. My son plays flute and this is what I have learned: even when played badly it still sounds nice, they aren't excrutiatingly loud, they aren't terribly expensive (ours was $17/month for 21 months at our local music store), but the absolute BEST reason is *portability*. They just pop inside the backpack. Lovely.



Ditto to all of the above! I believe my mom paid like $800 or 900 dollars for my flute back in the early 90s. You might also want to check into whether or not your school let's the kids "rent" out an instrument for the school year. I know my school district did this for the kids that wanted to be in band but couldn't afford to go out and buy an instrument.


----------



## Disneywedding2010

Well our "quick" trip to Disney next month for a weekend is up in the air. We orginally we're going to go for 4 to 5 days but decided we'd cut it down to a weekend. I'm trying to figure out if we should do it or not because we plan on staying out there for 2 weeks next May. We won't be doing anything Disney related during those 2 weeks. We'll be out there house hunting and/or signing papers for a new house (if we find one before then). My best friend and I will be there the first week of May for a girls' weekend so actually in total I'll be on Disney property for 3 weeks. 

I'm waiting to hear back from my personal trainer and find out where he has me plugged in on his schedule for the following week. He knew I had a lot of doctor's apts and such this past week and he wanted to know if I still wanted to work out. I told him "Yeah, shouldn't be a problem. I'm hoping to hear something from my dr tomorrow on what they found on the ultrasound and x-ray results." My guess is he won't have me scheduled in until Tuesday which is fine. I really don't like going to the gym on Mondays anyway .


----------



## bellebookworm9

mikamah said:


> We could have a little orchestra with all the musicians here.  Speaking of which, the music program starts next year in school, and ds wants to play an instrument.  He thought clarinet, flute or saxaphone.  I'm discouraging sax just because it's more expensive.   Any suggestions from all you musicians?
> I'll have to do a little research.





Disneywedding2010 said:


> Ditto to all of the above! I believe my mom paid like $800 or 900 dollars for my flute back in the early 90s. You might also want to check into whether or not your school let's the kids "rent" out an instrument for the school year. I know my school district did this for the kids that wanted to be in band but couldn't afford to go out and buy an instrument.





glss1/2fll said:


> Flute, flute, flute. Here's why. My son plays flute and this is what I have learned: even when played badly it still sounds nice, they aren't excrutiatingly loud, they aren't terribly expensive (ours was $17/month for 21 months at our local music store), but the absolute BEST reason is *portability*. They just pop inside the backpack. Lovely.



Chiming to agree with flute! I hear from others that it's one of the easiest instruments to play (sometimes meant as an insult). I started out on french horn (what my mom used to play) and hated it, so switched to flute and it turned out I had/have a gift for it! I rented one from the school and then a private company for several years, and then in 7th grade when I took private lessons, my teacher found me a used one on ebay for $250. It's a pretty basic open hole, but I still have it and use it today. 

With flute, there are no reeds involved so it can be cheaper (only thing you need is a cleaning rod/cloth, really), and as glss1/2fll said, it's so portable! I guess the downfall would be that *EVERYBODY* wants to start on flute. It can be very difficult to get ahead in the band or in auditions, but that might not matter to your son. Also, good for you guys who have sons playing the flute! We need more of them!


----------



## Disneywedding2010

bellebookworm9 said:


> Chiming to agree with flute! I hear from others that it's one of the easiest instruments to play (sometimes meant as an insult). I started out on french horn (what my mom used to play) and hated it, so switched to flute and it turned out I had/have a gift for it! I rented one from the school and then a private company for several years, and then in 7th grade when I took private lessons, my teacher found me a used one on ebay for $250. It's a pretty basic open hole, but I still have it and use it today.
> 
> With flute, there are no reeds involved so it can be cheaper (only thing you need is a cleaning rod/cloth, really), and as glss1/2fll said, it's so portable! I guess the downfall would be that *EVERYBODY* wants to start on flute. It can be very difficult to get ahead in the band or in auditions, but that might not matter to your son. *Also, good for you guys who have sons playing the flute! We need more of them!*



 This is so true. I remember there was a guy that played flute in 6th grade with me (our first year) and people used to give him such a hard time about it "Oh that's a sissy instrument". When it actuality he was very good at it. If flute is what he wants to play then good for him. I hope he kicks butt at doing it.


----------



## sahbushka

pjlla said:


> Reviving an old QOTD.  I figure since we have so many newbies, it would be okay.  Plus I'm pretty sure I was the original poster... so I'm just repeating myself!!
> 
> 6/12 QOTD: How do you imagine your life will change once you reach your goal weight (or get nearer to it anyhow)?  Will you be more confident?  More outgoing?  More athletic?  More energetic?  Or just the same old you, but thinner??
> 
> 
> Since I am pretty much at my goal weight and have been here for about a year or so, I can kind of answer this factually rather than theoretically.  I didn't anticipate being anything other than my "same old self", but just thinner.  But I was wrong.  I am so much more confident and outgoing! Energy level doesn't seem much different.... but I've always been a pretty high energy person.  And, well, even a bit more athletic!  I look forward to doing some stuff this summer that I have NEVER even been interested in doing.... like ocean kayaking.  Every July 4th weekend my SIL tries hard to talk me into it.... but I was convinced I didn't have the strength or energy.... and it didn't really interest me.  But honestly.... I can't WAIT to try it this summer!
> 
> How about you?.....................P



Well, I am already outgoing so I doubt that will change, but I think I will be more confident and I think that will help in my personal relationship with my dh.  

I did ok today.  I took a rest day on the working out but I did garden for close to 2 hours.  The movie was ok.  The kids are in bed.  It's all good.

SarahMay


----------



## donac

Good Monday morning everyone. 

This is my last full week of school.  It is always a crazy week.  It is also the week I get filthy cleaning my classroom.  I have been cleaning out file cabinets but still have lots of books to put away.  Most of my work outs will be moving books and since I teach calculus it is a real workout since those books are very heavy. 




Disneywedding2010 said:


> This is so true. I remember there was a guy that played flute in 6th grade with me (our first year) and people used to give him such a hard time about it "Oh that's a sissy instrument". When it actuality he was very good at it. If flute is what he wants to play then good for him. I hope he kicks butt at doing it.





bellebookworm9 said:


> Chiming to agree with flute! I hear from others that it's one of the easiest instruments to play (sometimes meant as an insult). I started out on french horn (what my mom used to play) and hated it, so switched to flute and it turned out I had/have a gift for it! I rented one from the school and then a private company for several years, and then in 7th grade when I took private lessons, my teacher found me a used one on ebay for $250. It's a pretty basic open hole, but I still have it and use it today.
> 
> With flute, there are no reeds involved so it can be cheaper (only thing you need is a cleaning rod/cloth, really), and as glss1/2fll said, it's so portable! I guess the downfall would be that *EVERYBODY* wants to start on flute. It can be very difficult to get ahead in the band or in auditions, but that might not matter to your son. Also, good for you guys who have sons playing the flute! We need more of them!





Disneywedding2010 said:


> Ditto to all of the above! I believe my mom paid like $800 or 900 dollars for my flute back in the early 90s. You might also want to check into whether or not your school let's the kids "rent" out an instrument for the school year. I know my school district did this for the kids that wanted to be in band but couldn't afford to go out and buy an instrument.





glss1/2fll said:


> Flute, flute, flute. Here's why. My son plays flute and this is what I have learned: even when played badly it still sounds nice, they aren't excrutiatingly loud, they aren't terribly expensive (ours was $17/month for 21 months at our local music store), but the absolute BEST reason is *portability*. They just pop inside the backpack. Lovely.



My older son played the sax.  He played the alto and then moved on to the tenor.  We bought a tenor when he was in high school.  He used the school tenor for a while.  

Younger son fell in love with the flute when his 3rd grade teacher played her flute.  His brother kidded him about it being a "girl" instrument.  We finally told him that he had to stop saying that.  He was the only male to play the flute but it never bothered him.  

The nice thing about the flute besided being portable is that the fingering is the same as the sax.  When ds2 was a sophomore he picked up the sax so he could play inthe jazz band.  The school provided the sax. 

He is in college and still will occasionally play the flute at the Catholic service he goes to on campus.

Need to get going.  Lots to do but the pay off next week will be worth it. 

Have a happy and healthy day


----------



## my3princes

Good Morning.  I think I'm coming down with something.  Yesterday I felt achy with a lot of sinus pain.  I went to bed early and was awake before the alarm, but my throat is a little scratchy.  Just took ibuprophen and sudafed as I don't want to be out on week 4 of my new job.  Hoping that the meds will take care of it for me.


----------



## cclovesdis

Morning All!

I did not sleep well. I tossed and turned a lot. I don't think I had any nightmares, and I am happy about that, so I can't complain too much. I'll just drink some tea. 

Yesterday's QOTD: I've been thinking about this QOTD a lot and know for sure that I'll be happier when I lose the weight. A few weeks ago, I happened to see a picture of me from 12th grade. We have pictures scrolling on our desktop and I often go weeks without seeing the same picture twice, so I haven't seen it agan, but it made a big impact when I saw it. I was in the pool at my senior picnic type event. I was wearing a two-piece (the type that covers more than a bikini) and smiling. I couldn't have been more than 120 pounds. The beginning of 12th grade was really hard and while I did great academically, I was not so well emotionally. But, I slowly came out of my shell, and by the end of the year was doing really well. I want to feel like that again and I know that losing 50 pounds will help me get there. No, it's not the only thing, but it's part of it.

On that note, I've been searching online listings for potential apartments. I found a management company that owns many properties near work, and I'm considering giving them a call. I'm still doing the math, and I feel like giving it another 2 months would help, so I'm not sure when I'll call yet.

It's time to get ready for work. Need to leave very soon...

Have a great day everyone!

CC


----------



## pjlla

mikamah said:


> IWe have one more week of baseball, and then hopefully I'll have more dis time.  It felt good to spend some time and read back what I missed the past few days.  I get so much inspiration from everyone here, and after a few days in a bit of a funk, I'm feeling ready to get focused again.  I did end up down .6 for last week, and today was down 2 more, some how, so I know if i get on track, that 2 pounds can be real for next week.
> 
> I did 3.2 mile run/walk with a friend today, and wed I have my 5k.  I'm going to miss ds's baseball game, the first one, but this 5k is special to me.  It was my first one last year, at the time of the first anniversary of my mom's passing, and the running had really been a huge focus for me and helped me get through some tough times.  I'm feeling guilty about missing ds's game, and I hope to get back for the end of it, depending on how long it is.  I have a feeling there will be many more little league games in my future.  Ds is perfectly fine with me missing it, so that makes me feel better.
> 
> Off to get the kid to bed.  Have a great evening



Goodluck with your special run. I'm sure you'll do great and Mom will be smiling down on you! 



mommyof2Pirates said:


> actually I did for the most part.  I had a small piece last night when we sang happy birthday and I had a small piece again tonight when we sang at my nana's house.  This you might call a failure but for me it is a success....usually I would have eaten with everyone else then a piece before bed and then another piece in the morning...so forth and so on.



Definitely NOT a failure.  Generally, I try not to judge other people's "splurge" food choices. If this was an improvement over your "standard"  cake eating, then great!  We each have our own temptations.  You did just fine.



glss1/2fll said:


> Flute, flute, flute. Here's why. My son plays flute and this is what I have learned: even when played badly it still sounds nice, they aren't excrutiatingly loud, they aren't terribly expensive (ours was $17/month for 21 months at our local music store), but the absolute BEST reason is *portability*. They just pop inside the backpack. Lovely.




Actually,  I bought DD's flute at a pawn shop for about $100.  That said, I got lucky because I knew NOTHING about the flute and just took a chance.  Her teacher said it was just fine and there was nothing wrong with it.  



donac said:


> Good Monday morning everyone.
> 
> This is my last full week of school.  It is always a crazy week.  It is also the week I get filthy cleaning my classroom.  I have been cleaning out file cabinets but still have lots of books to put away.  Most of my work outs will be moving books and since I teach calculus it is a real workout since those books are very heavy.
> 
> Heavy knowledge = heavy books!!
> 
> 
> My older son played the sax.  He played the alto and then moved on to the tenor.  We bought a tenor when he was in high school.  He used the school tenor for a while.
> 
> Younger son fell in love with the flute when his 3rd grade teacher played her flute.  His brother kidded him about it being a "girl" instrument.  We finally told him that he had to stop saying that.  He was the only male to play the flute but it never bothered him.
> 
> The nice thing about the flute besided being portable is that the fingering is the same as the sax.  When ds2 was a sophomore he picked up the sax so he could play inthe jazz band.  The school provided the sax.
> 
> He is in college and still will occasionally play the flute at the Catholic service he goes to on campus.
> 
> Need to get going.  Lots to do but the pay off next week will be worth it.
> 
> Have a happy and healthy day



So nice that you instilled his faith in him so that he still goes to church  and gets involved in the service, even without your prompting.  Proud Mom moment.



cclovesdis said:


> Morning All!
> 
> I did not sleep well. I tossed and turned a lot. I don't think I had any nightmares, and I am happy about that, so I can't complain too much. I'll just drink some tea.
> 
> Yesterday's QOTD: I've been thinking about this QOTD a lot and know for sure that I'll be happier when I lose the weight. A few weeks ago, I happened to see a picture of me from 12th grade. We have pictures scrolling on our desktop and I often go weeks without seeing the same picture twice, so I haven't seen it agan, but it made a big impact when I saw it. I was in the pool at my senior picnic type event. I was wearing a two-piece (the type that covers more than a bikini) and smiling. I couldn't have been more than 120 pounds. The beginning of 12th grade was really hard and while I did great academically, I was not so well emotionally. But, I slowly came out of my shell, and by the end of the year was doing really well. I want to feel like that again and I know that losing 50 pounds will help me get there. No, it's not the only thing, but it's part of it.
> 
> On that note, I've been searching online listings for potential apartments. I found a management company that owns many properties near work, and I'm considering giving them a call. I'm still doing the math, and I feel like giving it another 2 months would help, so I'm not sure when I'll call yet.
> 
> It's time to get ready for work. Need to leave very soon...
> 
> Have a great day everyone!
> 
> CC



Sorry you didn't sleep well.  I definitely would start the search for an apartment now.  Even if you aren't quite ready, it will definitely give you an idea of what is out there. And those large apartment complexes always have turnover, so you can always find something there.



my3princes said:


> Good Morning.  I think I'm coming down with something.  Yesterday I felt achy with a lot of sinus pain.  I went to bed early and was awake before the alarm, but my throat is a little scratchy.  Just took ibuprophen and sudafed as I don't want to be out on week 4 of my new job.  Hoping that the meds will take care of it for me.



OOooohh no....not a summer cold!  Get well fast!

***************

QOTD: 6/13  What is your Achilles heel of food...your "downfall.... your "crack"?  That one (or two or three) food that you absolutely cannot resist?    And how do you avoid it or resist it if it is around??
Most of you know that oatmeal chocolate chip cookie dough is a top one for me.  Thankfully, I don't bake so I don't create the problem for myself very often. And if DH is contemplating making cookies, I try to avoid being home.  Sometimes I will save a small scoop of dough in the fridge for the weekend "splurge" day. Once the cookies are baked, I have no trouble resisting them. 

Another "hard-to-resist" food for me is sweet potato chips.  So I just stopped buying them. In fact, the last bag I bought a few months ago is still sitting unopened in the pantry.  I KNOW if I open it I will eat the entire bag, so I just don't open it. It is probably stale by now.  

My best bet with foods like this is to not even START with them..... like the 50+ leftover bags of trail mix in my dining room ..... just can't even smell them. Just trying to forget they are there. 

Off to work.............P


----------



## aamomma

QOTD: 6/13 What is your Achilles heel of food...your "downfall.... your "crack"? That one (or two or three) food that you absolutely cannot resist? And how do you avoid it or resist it if it is around??
*CHOCOLATE!!*  I have found that I don't "resist" it, I actually have some almost every day, and since it isn't forbidden, it's not as tempting.  Hershey's chocolate drops are about 13 calories/drop - I have one(or two) after lunch, and that is enough to satisfy me.

Hello, everyone.  Hope you have a good OP day.  My plan is to drink a lot of water today, still trying to get rid of this pound!!!


----------



## mikamah

Thanks for all the advice on instruments.  I am liking the benefits of the flute.  There is a meeting thursday, so i hope to get out of work early so I can make it.  They do the rent to own thing here too, it's 30$ a month for most, and the sax is 45.  I think that is the way to go first year, to make sure he likes it.  I need to investigate the contract further too.  Ebay is a wonderful thing, too. 

Pamela what a great deal you got on the flute.  I bet there's lots of instruments out there in this economy.  And thank you for the hard boiled egg advice.  I made them last night, and it was so nice to peel them all, and just grab them this morning.  The little things in life. 

I've got my lunch packed, and healthy bkfst eaten.  Hope to stay on track for the rest of the week, and get that scale moving.  

Have a marvelous monday!!


----------



## Disneyland_emily

QOTD: 6/13 What is your Achilles heel of food...your "downfall.... your "crack"? That one (or two or three) food that you absolutely cannot resist? And how do you avoid it or resist it if it is around??

I don't really have one per say as my weaknesses are all decently healthy (Guacamole, Wheat Thins, Diet Dew) but to me its the vacations home or to Disneyland that are killer.. 

-em


----------



## lovetoscrap

I am up WAAAAAAAAAAAAY too early this morning but my inlaws had to leave by 7:30am so I had set my alarm for 7.  Not that it mattered, I didn't sleep well at all and have been tossing and turning since about 4am.  Not going to be a good day today unfortunately.  My hip is hurting quite bad and that was keeping me awake and making everything difficult.  After DD leaves for school I will get a shower and put my TENS machine on it but I have so much to do the next few days I just don't have time for this. 

We have time trials for swim team this afternoon, the 5th grade pool party is tomorrow and then their "graduation" is Wednesday.  Thursday is the last day of school and DD15 has finals every day this week and is freaking out.  

Totally forgot, I don't think I have had time to come on here and brag!  DD15 got Highest Honors (high honor role) at school and got an Academic Letter (like for a letter jacket).  The at the band awards she got Most Improved for the Freshman band.  She has worked her tail off so she really needed that award to help her see that her hard work has paid off.  I was in tears because I know how much it meant to her.

Funny story about the Band Awards some of you might enjoy:
Our fundraising has been a little low this year so it is time to cut some costs.  Also they have been doing some cleaning in the band room.  They have won so many awards and trophies at competitions they have run out of room to display them so they decided it was time to just get rid of the oldest ones.  Someone got the BRILLIANT idea that instead of buying trophies for the Band Awards they would just "recycle" the old trophies.  They have so many that there were plenty that matched in size in color to use for each category.  They left the trophy just as it is had new name plates made and stuck them on the back.  It was so funny and the kids (and parents) thought it was great!  Everyone was excited to see which old trophy people got.  DD got a Grand Champion Color Guard from 2007.  It even has "2007" as part of the trophy and she thinks it is great.  So not only do they get a trophy they get to now own a piece of band history!

So I was inspired by this.  I had actually half jokingly (but really half serious) asked out Swim Team Manager about 2 weeks ago if we could just use the ribbons from our old league that we have tons of for our IntraSquad Meet later this summer.  After the band night I went to her again and this time was 100% serious about it!  Everyone thinks it is a great idea so we will use the old ones for that meet--we have tons of them and I hate to buy more if I don't have to.   Now I need some creative ideas of what "VPSU" can stand for because we want to turn the league acronym into something more generic.  So far all I have come up with is "Very Perfect Stroke Use", but would rather find something else.  The U is really what is tripping me up.  I need to just go through a dictionary and see what I can find I think.  Anyone have any creative ideas?

Time to get DD off to school, get a shower and find some breakfast.  Have a great day everyone!


----------



## SettinSail

pjlla said:


> 6/12 QOTD: How do you imagine your life will change once you reach your goal weight (or get nearer to it anyhow)?  Will you be more confident?  More outgoing?  More athletic?  More energetic?  Or just the same old you, but thinner??




Based on how I've felt so far with losing almost 30 pounds, I will be all of the above   It's amazing how losing this weight has changed so many things.  Even jet lag is much improved and it is amazing how much I just jump up and get things for myself instead of asking someone to bring things to me.  I don't have to HEAVE myself up from a sitting position anymore, I can just get up like everyone else

Pamela, I'm not sure how we will spend the money we are making from the sale of our goods here.  It will not add up to a whole lot.  Maybe 800 euros if we are lucky.  Probably will use it in the US as we need fridge/washer and dryer there.  I haven't seen the Nate Berkus show yet, will have to check it out...




lovetoscrap said:


> Just popping in for a quick minute while I eat my lunch.  Things have been crazy busy this week and will be next week.  Hopefully it will settle down a little bit after next weekend.
> 
> I have been eating great and am 2 pounds down.  Really would like at least another 5 gone before our vacation in about 4 weeks.
> 
> Have to to run, in laws will be here in a bit and I need to get dinner started.  We are celebrating Father's Day a week early.



  Hello busy lady!   We miss you!   Good job on 2 more lbs gone!



PRINCESS VIJA said:


> Hey guys!  I am so excited to report I lost 5#!!!!  :The problem is, we got a new scale and that showed my weight initially higher then what I originally sent in.  like 6.4# higher!  So I lost weight, even though it might look like I gained.  I did send Dona my correct weights.
> 
> I am so darn happy and proud!!!!!



      Don't worry about the new scale



Disneywedding2010 said:


> Well I'm down 2 pounds this week







mikamah said:


> I wrote that holiday down, and will wish my friend at work a happy Pfingstferien.  I can picture his face right now.  Glad you've had some luck selling off your things.  Hope the next few weeks goes nice and smoothly for you all.
> 
> We could have a little orchestra with all the musicians here.  Speaking of which, the music program starts next year in school, and ds wants to play an instrument.  He thought clarinet, flute or saxaphone.  I'm discouraging sax just because it's more expensive.  Any suggestions from all you musicians?
> I'll have to do a little research.



I hope he knows what it is. I think it is only celebrated in the Catholic states. Today is PfingstMontag and yesterday was PfingstSonntag.  We were looking it up on my friend's Iphone at the Biergarten last night and in English it would be called Pentocost - or Assumption Day, it celebrates the day the Virgin Mary was taken up into heaven at the end of her life.  (we think!)

Of those 3 instruments, I would also pick flute, no reeds, easy to carry, easy to learn, etc.  Has he considered drums?  Nothing to buy or bring home but sticks and practice pad or maybe a xylophone sometimes.  Lots of fun and cool instruments that boys love!  DS was able to play in 6th grade back home but at this school it was not an option so he had to play trumpet and he hated it!

Good luck with the 5K!



mommyof2Pirates said:


> Men....cant live with them, cant live without them.
> 
> I did Ok with food although made a bad choice when my mom served buffalo chicken dip.



 about the MEN !!!

Oh, buffalo chicken dip
SO YUMMY!!!!   Very hard to resist for me!

Good job on the cake!   Good luck on your first day back at the office!




cclovesdis said:


> On that note, I've been searching online listings for potential apartments. I found a management company that owns many properties near work, and I'm considering giving them a call. I'm still doing the math, and I feel like giving it another 2 months would help, so I'm not sure when I'll call yet.



one step closer......   Good luck!



my3princes said:


> Good Morning.  I think I'm coming down with something.  Yesterday I felt achy with a lot of sinus pain.  I went to bed early and was awake before the alarm, but my throat is a little scratchy.  Just took ibuprophen and sudafed as I don't want to be out on week 4 of my new job.  Hoping that the meds will take care of it for me.



Feel better!



pjlla said:


> QOTD: 6/13  What is your Achilles heel of food...your "downfall.... your "crack"?  That one (or two or three) food that you absolutely cannot resist?    And how do you avoid it or resist it if it is around??



I have a few.....cookie dough for me too.....chocolate.....nuts.....salty snacks.......dips.     Its best that I don't even get started with them so I try to never buy them or make them.  If they are in the house, sooner or later I'm going to eat them ALL

Well, DH and I are speaking again after yesterday since we found a house online we are thinking about renting.  It's right down the street from our old house so we are excited.   We could wait out the rest of the Summer for more houses to come on the market to buy but we are not last minute people and we want to get DS registered for school asap.  DH did apologize to me "for being a jerk" and I told him "don't worry, I'm used to it"

I am WAY up today after a heavy lunch and heavy dinner yesterday and 2 liters of beer.  But I've done 45 mins on the elliptical this morning and I'm off to a good start with eating and drinking water.  Would love to hit the 30 pound mark this week!!!

Shawn


----------



## pjlla

aamomma said:


> QOTD: 6/13 What is your Achilles heel of food...your "downfall.... your "crack"? That one (or two or three) food that you absolutely cannot resist? And how do you avoid it or resist it if it is around??
> *CHOCOLATE!!*  I have found that I don't "resist" it, I actually have some almost every day, and since it isn't forbidden, it's not as tempting.  Hershey's chocolate drops are about 13 calories/drop - I have one(or two) after lunch, and that is enough to satisfy me.
> 
> Hello, everyone.  Hope you have a good OP day.  My plan is to drink a lot of water today, still trying to get rid of this pound!!!



Glad to see that you found a way to work the chocolate into your healthy lifestyle!  For me, that open bag of chocolate drops would call my name constantly and I would end up eating the entire bag in a day or two!  



mikamah said:


> Thanks for all the advice on instruments.  I am liking the benefits of the flute.  There is a meeting thursday, so i hope to get out of work early so I can make it.  They do the rent to own thing here too, it's 30$ a month for most, and the sax is 45.  I think that is the way to go first year, to make sure he likes it.  I need to investigate the contract further too.  Ebay is a wonderful thing, too.
> 
> Pamela what a great deal you got on the flute.  I bet there's lots of instruments out there in this economy.
> 
> I would definitely look into local pawn shops and resale shops and consignment shops.  You might find a flute for what you would pay for just a few months rent.  At least then you would own it and could resell and it possible recoup all of your cost.
> 
> Pawn shops are NOT big around here and they are rather seedy, but they are a familiar  thing in PA so I went with DSIL when I was down there visiting and that is where I bought DD's flute.  That is why I had to take a chance, even though I knew nothing about it, and grab it when I saw it.  If you ask the teacher what to look for (style, size, brand, etc) you would have something to go by when shopping.
> 
> And thank you for the hard boiled egg advice.  I made them last night, and it was so nice to peel them all, and just grab them this morning.  The little things in life.
> 
> Sometimes it is all about the little things!
> 
> 
> I've got my lunch packed, and healthy bkfst eaten.  Hope to stay on track for the rest of the week, and get that scale moving.
> 
> Have a marvelous monday!!



The day is off to a good start!!  Like that saying "Begin the way you mean to go on....." (or something like that).



lovetoscrap said:


> I am up WAAAAAAAAAAAAY too early this morning but my inlaws had to leave by 7:30am so I had set my alarm for 7.  Not that it mattered, I didn't sleep well at all and have been tossing and turning since about 4am.  Not going to be a good day today unfortunately.  My hip is hurting quite bad and that was keeping me awake and making everything difficult.  After DD leaves for school I will get a shower and put my TENS machine on it but I have so much to do the next few days I just don't have time for this.
> 
> Do you have to sit quietly when you have the TENS on??  Hopefully you can find something sedentary to do while wearing it today.
> We have time trials for swim team this afternoon, the 5th grade pool party is tomorrow and then their "graduation" is Wednesday.  Thursday is the last day of school and DD15 has finals every day this week and is freaking out.
> 
> Totally forgot, I don't think I have had time to come on here and brag!  DD15 got Highest Honors (high honor role) at school and got an Academic Letter (like for a letter jacket).  The at the band awards she got Most Improved for the Freshman band.  She has worked her tail off so she really needed that award to help her see that her hard work has paid off.  I was in tears because I know how much it meant to her.
> 
> Such a proud Mom moment!  She SHOULD be proud of herself too!  She worked hard and earned that recognition!
> 
> Funny story about the Band Awards some of you might enjoy:
> Our fundraising has been a little low this year so it is time to cut some costs.  Also they have been doing some cleaning in the band room.  They have won so many awards and trophies at competitions they have run out of room to display them so they decided it was time to just get rid of the oldest ones.  Someone got the BRILLIANT idea that instead of buying trophies for the Band Awards they would just "recycle" the old trophies.  They have so many that there were plenty that matched in size in color to use for each category.  They left the trophy just as it is had new name plates made and stuck them on the back.  It was so funny and the kids (and parents) thought it was great!  Everyone was excited to see which old trophy people got.  DD got a Grand Champion Color Guard from 2007.  It even has "2007" as part of the trophy and she thinks it is great.  So not only do they get a trophy they get to now own a piece of band history!
> 
> Funny!  They did something similar for the girls 8th grade rec league soccer a few years ago.  Not enough $$ in the budget for trophies for every age group, so the league director choose to skip them for the older kids.... instead he handed out leftovers from past years.  The kids thought it was a hoot (at least the ones I talked to) and they were laughing as they compared who got what.... bobble head trophies, boys trophies, etc.  No new name plates!  I think it was a good idea.... hopefully none of the kids were disappointed.
> 
> So I was inspired by this.  I had actually half jokingly (but really half serious) asked out Swim Team Manager about 2 weeks ago if we could just use the ribbons from our old league that we have tons of for our IntraSquad Meet later this summer.  After the band night I went to her again and this time was 100% serious about it!  Everyone thinks it is a great idea so we will use the old ones for that meet--we have tons of them and I hate to buy more if I don't have to.   Now I need some creative ideas of what "VPSU" can stand for because we want to turn the league acronym into something more generic.  So far all I have come up with is "Very Perfect Stroke Use", but would rather find something else.  The U is really what is tripping me up.  I need to just go through a dictionary and see what I can find I think.  Anyone have any creative ideas?
> 
> I'll think on it today.  Hopefully as a swim mom, I can come up with something.
> 
> Time to get DD off to school, get a shower and find some breakfast.  Have a great day everyone!



You have a great day too!  HOpe the hip pain improves.



SettinSail said:


> Based on how I've felt so far with losing almost 30 pounds, I will be all of the above   It's amazing how losing this weight has changed so many things.  Even jet lag is much improved and it is amazing how much I just jump up and get things for myself instead of asking someone to bring things to me.  I don't have to HEAVE myself up from a sitting position anymore, I can just get up like everyone else
> 
> I agree... it changes so many things.... things you wouldn't even THINK about.  Like how you relate to others (probably because you become less self-conscious), how you move.... I think it even changed how I drive.... cause I have much more space between my belly and the steering wheel!
> 
> Pamela, I'm not sure how we will spend the money we are making from the sale of our goods here.  It will not add up to a whole lot.  Maybe 800 euros if we are lucky.  Probably will use it in the US as we need fridge/washer and dryer there.  I haven't seen the Nate Berkus show yet, will have to check it out...
> 
> Probably going into summer reruns soon.  Not sure if it is on Hulu, but I'll bet money it will show up on OWN soon.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, DH and I are speaking again after yesterday since we found a house online we are thinking about renting.  It's right down the street from our old house so we are excited.   We could wait out the rest of the Summer for more houses to come on the market to buy but we are not last minute people and we want to get DS registered for school asap.  *DH did apologize to me "for being a jerk" and I told him "don't worry, I'm used to it"*
> 
> Sounds like something I would say!!
> 
> I am WAY up today after a heavy lunch and heavy dinner yesterday and 2 liters of beer.  But I've done 45 mins on the elliptical this morning and I'm off to a good start with eating and drinking water.  Would love to hit the 30 pound mark this week!!!
> 
> Shawn



2 LITERS of beer??? They would have to scrape me off the floor!  I had two beers over the course of an entire afternoon at Epcot last month and I felt it all night!!

*********************

Well..... here I am again ladies!  Kids are at library for now.  I probably will NOT get another chance to get on here until tonight though.... easy schedule for the kids, but I still have to be involved!  

DD forgot not one, but TWO big projects due today at home on the buffet.  She (and I) realized it when we were about half way to her school.  She is OCD about not being tardy, so I ended up taking her all the way to school and then racing home again to get the projects and then running them up to her school and then speeding back to my school!  School (for me) starts at 8:30.... I pulled into the parking lot at 8:29!  But at least I had called ahead to let them know I might be late.  It wasn't a big deal (thank goodness for a flexible job), but I really hate to be late.  I think it doesn't look good.  

DD has informed me that she will NOT be attending swim at all this week until finals are over on Thursday, so I will have to be doing my workouts at home.  Hopefully the weather will clear so I can run/walk outside instead of the TM.... but I'm determined to get my workout schedule back on track this week.  I've been letting it go since so many other things were keeping me busy, but time to get back OP!! No more excuses!

I'll try to pop on tonight after dinner..... or maybe during my lunch break even!  TTYL..................P


----------



## sahbushka

pjlla said:


> Goodluck with your special run. I'm sure you'll do great and Mom will be smiling down on you!
> 
> 
> 
> Definitely NOT a failure.  Generally, I try not to judge other people's "splurge" food choices. If this was an improvement over your "standard"  cake eating, then great!  We each have our own temptations.  You did just fine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually,  I bought DD's flute at a pawn shop for about $100.  That said, I got lucky because I knew NOTHING about the flute and just took a chance.  Her teacher said it was just fine and there was nothing wrong with it.
> 
> 
> 
> So nice that you instilled his faith in him so that he still goes to church  and gets involved in the service, even without your prompting.  Proud Mom moment.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry you didn't sleep well.  I definitely would start the search for an apartment now.  Even if you aren't quite ready, it will definitely give you an idea of what is out there. And those large apartment complexes always have turnover, so you can always find something there.
> 
> 
> 
> OOooohh no....not a summer cold!  Get well fast!
> 
> ***************
> 
> QOTD: 6/13  What is your Achilles heel of food...your "downfall.... your "crack"?  That one (or two or three) food that you absolutely cannot resist?    And how do you avoid it or resist it if it is around??
> Most of you know that oatmeal chocolate chip cookie dough is a top one for me.  Thankfully, I don't bake so I don't create the problem for myself very often. And if DH is contemplating making cookies, I try to avoid being home.  Sometimes I will save a small scoop of dough in the fridge for the weekend "splurge" day. Once the cookies are baked, I have no trouble resisting them.
> 
> Another "hard-to-resist" food for me is sweet potato chips.  So I just stopped buying them. In fact, the last bag I bought a few months ago is still sitting unopened in the pantry.  I KNOW if I open it I will eat the entire bag, so I just don't open it. It is probably stale by now.
> 
> My best bet with foods like this is to not even START with them..... like the 50+ leftover bags of trail mix in my dining room ..... just can't even smell them. Just trying to forget they are there.
> 
> Off to work.............P



My issue is with "available" food.  If someone brings something in to share at work...it is available food.  I seem to have a real issue with that.  

Frustrating start to my day as my number went up on the scale again this morning.  I am what I was exactly a week ago even though I have been working my tail off and staying on plan.  I even took a rest day yesterday to give my muscles a chance to calm but that doesn't seem to have helped.  I just don't know what else I could be doing to get this weight off and it is so discouraging to put in all this effort and not get results.  Anyway,....

SarahMay


----------



## pjlla

sahbushka said:


> My issue is with "available" food.  If someone brings something in to share at work...it is available food.  I seem to have a real issue with that.
> 
> ME too! Free food, no matter what it is, is just so much more appealing!
> 
> Frustrating start to my day as my number went up on the scale again this morning.  I am what I was exactly a week ago even though I have been working my tail off and staying on plan.  I even took a rest day yesterday to give my muscles a chance to calm but that doesn't seem to have helped.  I just don't know what else I could be doing to get this weight off and it is so discouraging to put in all this effort and not get results.  Anyway,....
> 
> SarahMay



I wish I had some great advise other than this...... Just keep at it.  It will pay off in the end.  I know that sounds trite, but I PROMISE you, it will.  I've had MORE than a few weeks here and there where the scale just did NOT reflect the week I had.  I was disappointed to the point of tears more than once.  But honestly.... what good would it do me to give up?  

Look back at your week.  What could you possibly change?  More water?  Maybe measuring/weighing more of your portions to be sure that they are right?  More food journaling?  Try to find SOMETHING that you think you could change to work on this week.  Even a small change can help.  

Don't give up!!!............P


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

I'm here, just been busy. 
Don't have time to talk but I promise I will catch up soon!!


----------



## lovetoscrap

pjlla said:


> Do you have to sit quietly when you have the TENS on?? Hopefully you can find something sedentary to do while wearing it today.



No, thank goodness!  In fact the purpose of it is really to allow you go about your daily activities without pain.  I can do anything I need to except get it wet.  The machine just goes on my waistband and is attached by wires to the electrodes on the area that need it.  I absolutely love having it.  I really have no idea why doctors don't prescribe these instead of pain medication for most things. (well I do have any idea and it probably has to do with the influence of drug companies  )  No side effects, no drugs in your body and it absolutely helps the pain.  I think that everyone should be given one at birth!


----------



## Zhoen

6/11 QOTD:  Do you have a hidden talent? If so, what is it?  
I tell stories.  I used to write alot, before the kids came along, but these days I don't have the time.  DH has finally learned not to ask about it, because, when you're up to your elbows in dishes, with two children clamoring for your attention, that's not the time you want to hear "So when are you ever going to write your books and make us a bunch of money?"  



buzz5985 said:


> My DS 14 has ADHD - heavy on the H.  If your DS is on medication and is having meltdowns - I would try another medication.  My DS had head hitting the floor, hitting the wall, hysterical crying when he was on Adderal.  I'm not bashing Adderal - it wasn't the drug that fit my son - but it is known for people having hysterics with it.  Or there are other disorders that mimic ADHD and ADHD medications will make the behavior worse. Talk to your Doctor.  Janis



She's not on any medication yet-- but it's time.  We've waited as long as we could, but she's been getting worse all spring.  Her doctor is waiting to be sure we will still be in the area next school year (we should know in the next week) before doing a prescription.  We don't want to start meds and then transfer her to another provider right away.

6/12 QOTD: How do you imagine your life will change once you reach your goal weight (or get nearer to it anyhow)?  Will you be more confident?  More outgoing?  More athletic?  More energetic?  Or just the same old you, but thinner??

I will still be me, but I feel more confident when my weight is lower.

QOTD: 6/13  What is your Achilles heel of food...your "downfall.... your "crack"?  That one (or two or three) food that you absolutely cannot resist?    And how do you avoid it or resist it if it is around??

Chocolate, particularly if there's peanut butter involved.  Take 5 bars are the best candy ever!  Luckily, it's possible to work that in once in a while.


----------



## RemembertheMagic98

Ladies (and Dave),

Millions of thanks from me and my entire family for all of your support and love and hugs.  My sister is doing better today but has to do some tough things...like get the deposit back from daycare for the infant room   She is scheduled to see a specialist in Philly (Tuesday and Wednesday) for both procedures that she needs to remove the baby.  They will be doing the pathology to find out what exactly happened. She was at 19 weeks.

 They told my nephew last night and she is still not sure if he understands what is going on.  Even at 4, he's a smart cookie, so I think he gets more than she thinks.  Her greatest frustration is with my BIL's family.  BIL called his mom on Friday to tell them  (they live an hour away), would you believe they didn't even call until last night, let alone come to the house????  BIL's siblings still have not been heard from (and yes, they were told).  I'm just disgusted by their behavior!!!

I'm hanging in there.  I'm just excited that we will be able to spent time together as a family beginning Friday (at the BEACH!).

Meetings today so I must be off...




pjlla said:


> QOTD: 6/13  What is your Achilles heel of food...your "downfall.... your "crack"?  That one (or two or three) food that you absolutely cannot resist?    And how do you avoid it or resist it if it is around??


  Ice Cream.....mint chocolate chip.  I try not to buy it, but it just calls my name...maybe I should avoid the frozen food section!!?


----------



## lovetoscrap

Wanted to post a diet related mini-rant since my biggest Diet Pet Peeve happened yesterday.  

The exact reason why I have really wanted to keep my "diet" secret and not discuss it with anyone IRL?  Those 5 little words that I HATE more than anything:

Is that on your diet?

I know that people are generally very well meaning, maybe curious, maybe just showing their care and concern.  But I really, really hate it when some asks me that. Usually I can tell if it is a true curiosity about how what I am eating might fit into my diet vs more of a judgmental or flippant comment.   I really want to tell the latter group to MYOB

[end rant]


----------



## Disneyland_emily

PRINCESS VIJA said:


> Hey guys!  I am so excited to report I lost 5#!!!!
> 
> The problem is, we got a new scale and that showed my weight initially higher then what I originally sent in.  like 6.4# higher!  So I lost weight, even though it might look like I gained.  I did send Dona my correct weights.
> 
> I am so darn happy and proud!!!!!



That happened to me last round


----------



## pjlla

lovetoscrap said:


> No, thank goodness!  In fact the purpose of it is really to allow you go about your daily activities without pain.  I can do anything I need to except get it wet.  The machine just goes on my waistband and is attached by wires to the electrodes on the area that need it.  I absolutely love having it.  I really have no idea why doctors don't prescribe these instead of pain medication for most things. (well I do have any idea and it probably has to do with the influence of drug companies  )  No side effects, no drugs in your body and it absolutely helps the pain.  I think that everyone should be given one at birth!




I considered that AND acupuncture when I was pregnant with DD because I didn't want to go the traditional epidural route.  Instead I just went natural.... and it was just fine.

But I agree..... more doctors should prescribe non-pharmaceutical options!



Zhoen said:


> 6/11 QOTD:  Do you have a hidden talent? If so, what is it?
> I tell stories.  I used to write alot, before the kids came along, but these days I don't have the time.  DH has finally learned not to ask about it, because, when you're up to your elbows in dishes, with two children clamoring for your attention, that's not the time you want to hear "So when are you ever going to write your books and make us a bunch of money?"
> 
> 
> Someday there will be more time and all of those stories will be cooking around in your head, ready for writing!
> 
> 
> QOTD: 6/13  What is your Achilles heel of food...your "downfall.... your "crack"?  That one (or two or three) food that you absolutely cannot resist?    And how do you avoid it or resist it if it is around??
> 
> Chocolate, particularly if there's peanut butter involved.  Take 5 bars are the best candy ever!  Luckily, it's possible to work that in once in a while.



Chocolate and peanut butter.... one of the greatest combinations in modern history!!



RemembertheMagic98 said:


> Ladies (and Dave),
> 
> Millions of thanks from me and my entire family for all of your support and love and hugs.  My sister is doing better today but has to do some tough things...like get the deposit back from daycare for the infant room   She is scheduled to see a specialist in Philly (Tuesday and Wednesday) for both procedures that she needs to remove the baby.  They will be doing the pathology to find out what exactly happened. She was at 19 weeks.
> 
> They told my nephew last night and she is still not sure if he understands what is going on.  Even at 4, he's a smart cookie, so I think he gets more than she thinks.  Her greatest frustration is with my BIL's family.  BIL called his mom on Friday to tell them  (they live an hour away), would you believe they didn't even call until last night, let alone come to the house????  BIL's siblings still have not been heard from (and yes, they were told).  I'm just disgusted by their behavior!!!
> 
> Some people.....  Prayers continue from here.





lovetoscrap said:


> Wanted to post a diet related mini-rant since my biggest Diet Pet Peeve happened yesterday.
> 
> The exact reason why I have really wanted to keep my "diet" secret and not discuss it with anyone IRL?  Those 5 little words that I HATE more than anything:
> 
> Is that on your diet?
> 
> I know that people are generally very well meaning, maybe curious, maybe just showing their care and concern.  But I really, really hate it when some asks me that. Usually I can tell if it is a true curiosity about how what I am eating might fit into my diet vs more of a judgmental or flippant comment.   I really want to tell the latter group to MYOB
> 
> [end rant]



We call them the "Points Police" around here.  And I generally DO tell them to MYOB (as nicely as possible, of course  )!!  And on WW I can always tell them that NOTHING is off limits, cause it's true!

Well folks.... lunch time is done (4th grade has early lunch, so my afternoon will be looooooong).  Recess is almost over.  On to Math (my least favorite subject) and such.  I'll try to pop over tonight!....................P


----------



## tigger813

Well, I FINALLY got the dining room done and most of the living room including vacuuming.

For lunch I made myself an eggplant, mushroom, low sodium mozzarella cheese and pesto roll-up. I actually had two. Not the best with the pesto but I've been hooked on pesto lately.

I did 2 miles this morning and hopefully will get in another 2 tonight. Girls and I are going to go out to Joann's and CVS this afternoon to pick up some cards and craft supplies.

I'm suddenly feeling totally wiped out! I think I may snuggle on the couch with Izzie and take a nap.

If I make it through this week it will be a miracle!


----------



## Connie96

Well, I haven't been on since Friday about lunch time, so I had to skim to catch up. I'm sorry I couldn't comment on everything, but there were 6 pages! It took me forever just to read them!



trinaweena said:


> Im hoping for some feedback here.  I use myfitnesspal to track my calories.  Ive been very faithfully tracking calories for the past 9 days.  Before i "used" it but when i felt guilty about something i never put it in so it didnt really do anything for me! Now im trying to really pay attention to what goes in my mouth!
> 
> Anyways, when I started I had set my calorie intake on 1500.  When I started tracking calories seriously i brought it down to 1300.  I weigh 162 and im 5'6" so this seemed decent to me.
> 
> Well i just noticed today that at some point it got changed to 1200 calories a day.  I'm not sure if it did this when i updated my weight or if i changed that (I take ambiem every night and i forget a lot of the stuff I do) but i tend to fall about 100 to 200 calories short of my goal everyday whether im consuming 1200, 1300, or 1500 calories (I think this is a psychological thing). Well now its telling me that im consuming to few calories.  I wonderded what you guys think?   Should i raise it to 1250?  Id like to be at 1200 calories each day if its healthy for me to do so but i admit i dont know much about all this.



If you use the "guided" goal setup, MFP will reset your target calories based on your most recent weigh-in and your goal ("lose 1 pound per week", "maintain current weight", etc.) You can manually set your calories if you choose. At my current weight with "lose 1 pound per week", my calories get set to 1200. I HATE that! If I'm at 1199 or lower, it squawks at me that I'm not eating enough and if I'm at 1201, it shakes it's finger at me by turning red. So, this is what I did: I "weighed-in" with my goal weight and let it calculate my "maintain current weight" calories - it came out to 1510. So then I weighed in again with my true current weight and used the manual setup to set my target calories at 1510 and it stays there. I figure I can eat anywhere between 1200 and 1510 and I'm still going to hit my goal weight. (And, I'll already be set for maintenance when I do get there.)



pjlla said:


> 6/11 QOTD:  Do you have a hidden talent? If so, what is it?



Oh goodness, I don't know. I'm an exceptional instruction-follower!  I'll never be a good cook, but I can follow a recipe like nobody's business. DH knows to step back and let me assemble anything that needs assembly. Unless the instructions are inaccurate (or imprecise), the result will always be just as intended.



RemembertheMagic98 said:


> Friends,  It has been a pretty rough two days for my family.  Yesterday my sister went to her doctor to find out the sex of her baby and they couldn't find a heartbeat.  After panic mode set in and tests were done, she had lost the baby.



Karen, I'm so sorry to hear about your sister's baby. She and the whole family are in my prayers.



RemembertheMagic98 said:


> RAIN..YUCK!  I did a 5K this morning for the Valerie Fund - childhood cancer research at a really beautiful park near my house.



I always feel so uncharacteristically "hard core" when I run in the rain.  Way to go!



pjlla said:


> 6/12 QOTD: How do you imagine your life will change once you reach your goal weight (or get nearer to it anyhow)?  Will you be more confident?  More outgoing?  More athletic?  More energetic?  Or just the same old you, but thinner??



It's been two years since I was at my most recent "low". We took DD to the Dallas Zoo on her 2nd birthday and I remember whispering to DH "It feels so good to NOT be one of the fat mommies." Now, understand, I didn't mean it in any kind of derogatory way. It was just that as I was looking at some of the other moms and thinking about how different I felt that day than I had just a few months prior. I did feel more athletic and more confident and more energetic and... thinner. I can hardly wait to feel that way again.



pjlla said:


> QOTD: 6/13  What is your Achilles heel of food...your "downfall.... your "crack"?  That one (or two or three) food that you absolutely cannot resist?    And how do you avoid it or resist it if it is around??



It all depends on how strong my commitment is on any given day. Some days it's donuts. Or pizza. Or cake. Or popcorn. Or ice cream. Or Tostitos and salsa. Maybe I should say that my "downfall" is the second bite of ANYTHING. If I don't take the first bite, even if it's a struggle, I'll be fine. Once I start... Katie bar the door!



lovetoscrap said:


> Those 5 little words that I HATE more than anything:
> 
> Is that on your diet?



Don't even get me started. Why the heck do other people think that my food choices are any of their business? Personally, I don't even want them to mention my weight loss. I'd rather they just pay me the courtesy of pretending that I was always thin.

****************
Well, I'm jumping on the taco/taco salad bandwagon tonight. I am actually grateful for the idea. I'm not sure if I've posted it here or not but at DD's previous daycare, they served an light supper meal right before I picked her up. It was nice that she was never starving right when I got her but it was frustrating that the three of us never ate dinner together. So now that she's at a new daycare (which she is still loving as we start week 2!!!), I'm actually responsible for feeding my own child. Go figure. So, I face the challenge of coming up with meals that all three of us will eat (without derailing myself) and coming up with the time to prepare them and clean up. Ha, yes, that's me griping about not having time - with the schedules that some of you keep, my whining is just laughable. By your standards, we are NOT even close to "busy". Maybe all I really need is to get organized.

Anyway, happy Monday folks!


----------



## bellebookworm9

pjlla said:


> QOTD: 6/13  What is your Achilles heel of food...your "downfall.... your "crack"?  That one (or two or three) food that you absolutely cannot resist?    And how do you avoid it or resist it if it is around??



Hmmm....as someone else said, "available food" is a problem. Also anything sweet. Ice cream, candy, etc. We don't have it in the house as much right now because I told Mom it was too much of a temptation. And on WW, I can have it occasionally!

Last night we ended up going to Denny's for dinner...long story, I wasn't going to go. Mom, Grandma, and brother were going for a ride, then to dinner before they took him home. I was going to Starbucks to study, go to the mall and look around, go to Wegmans, and come home for dinner. Except I lost my wallet.  I finally found it this morning, and I strongly suspect that my brother had something to do with the fact that it went missing in the first place. But anyway, since I didn't have my license on me I didn't want to drive, so I just ended up going with them.

I got the half platter of nachos and ate half of it. Then brother wanted to switch, so I had half of his french toast. Then Mom ordered the Hawaiian pancake puppies, so I had two of those. I drank a raspberry iced tea.

Several hours later on the way home, I wanted ice cream, so I got a "small" vanilla with rainbow sprinkles in a waffle cone. When I got home and put everything into WW, much to my surprise I was still within my daily points until the ice cream! So I drew a few from my weekly points plus.

We're going out for awhile later, probably to Target so I can check out that Zumba game for Wii that someone mentioned a few pages ago!


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

Disneywedding2010 said:


> This is so true. I remember there was a guy that played flute in 6th grade with me (our first year) and people used to give him such a hard time about it "Oh that's a sissy instrument". When it actuality he was very good at it. If flute is what he wants to play then good for him. I hope he kicks butt at doing it.



I really have to make a confession and this is so ironic that we are having this discussion.  The other night on the way home Ryan my 6 year old brought up the topic of playing an instrument in school and was saying when he gets to fourth grade he can pick an instrument.  I asked him what he would want to play and he said "maybe the flute".  I giggled and said noo flutes are for girls.  

So I hope I didnt offend anyone by telling you this story and now I feel really bad and i now know that their are plenty of boys that play the flute and I am sure they make it very masculine.  I am just a dummy.  I really shouldnt be so discriminating.....Ryan is very sensitive and for some reason I always feel like I am trying to encourage him to be a big beast of a man.  Its my own issue.



my3princes said:


> Good Morning.  I think I'm coming down with something.  Yesterday I felt achy with a lot of sinus pain.  I went to bed early and was awake before the alarm, but my throat is a little scratchy.  Just took ibuprophen and sudafed as I don't want to be out on week 4 of my new job.  Hoping that the meds will take care of it for me.



I hope you feel better soon.  Wow week 4....this time is just flying by.



pjlla said:


> QOTD: 6/13  What is your Achilles heel of food...your "downfall.... your "crack"?  That one (or two or three) food that you absolutely cannot resist?    And how do you avoid it or resist it if it is around??



Well I probably could list a bunch of things but generally free chocolate like stuff people bring in the office to share...I havent bought myself candy in ages, and MC'donalds Burger and Fries.  I have a hard time not stopping at mcdonalds on occasions.



mikamah said:


> I've got my lunch packed, and healthy bkfst eaten.  Hope to stay on track for the rest of the week, and get that scale moving.
> 
> Have a marvelous monday!!



GO KATHY GO!!!!



lovetoscrap said:


> Totally forgot, I don't think I have had time to come on here and brag!  DD15 got Highest Honors (high honor role) at school and got an Academic Letter (like for a letter jacket).  The at the band awards she got Most Improved for the Freshman band.  She has worked her tail off so she really needed that award to help her see that her hard work has paid off.  I was in tears because I know how much it meant to her.



that is so great!!!!  I like how they give them letters.  At my high school they only gave letter jackets out to the varsity athletic players.  Now I was one of them and quite proud of my jacket and all my stars by my sports but I think that is a great way to also recognized the children with the academic talents as well.  



SettinSail said:


> DH did apologize to me "for being a jerk" and I told him "don't worry, I'm used to it"


  Glad he at least gave you an apology.  I would also include the dont let it happen again phrase.



sahbushka said:


> My issue is with "available" food.  If someone brings something in to share at work...it is available food.  I seem to have a real issue with that.
> 
> Frustrating start to my day as my number went up on the scale again this morning.  I am what I was exactly a week ago even though I have been working my tail off and staying on plan.  I even took a rest day yesterday to give my muscles a chance to calm but that doesn't seem to have helped.  I just don't know what else I could be doing to get this weight off and it is so discouraging to put in all this effort and not get results.  Anyway,....
> 
> SarahMay



I so understand how you feel right now because I have had the same kind of week.  Hang it there!



pjlla said:


> I wish I had some great advise other than this...... Just keep at it.  It will pay off in the end.  I know that sounds trite, but I PROMISE you, it will.  I've had MORE than a few weeks here and there where the scale just did NOT reflect the week I had.  I was disappointed to the point of tears more than once.  But honestly.... what good would it do me to give up?
> 
> Look back at your week.  What could you possibly change?  More water?  Maybe measuring/weighing more of your portions to be sure that they are right?  More food journaling?  Try to find SOMETHING that you think you could change to work on this week.  Even a small change can help.
> 
> Don't give up!!!............P



I think you are very wise Pam.  I am have had the same kind of week and results and I will use your advice as well.  I know I could have done better!!!!



RemembertheMagic98 said:


> Millions of thanks from me and my entire family for all of your support and love and hugs.  My sister is doing better today but has to do some tough things...like get the deposit back from daycare for the infant room   She is scheduled to see a specialist in Philly (Tuesday and Wednesday) for both procedures that she needs to remove the baby.  They will be doing the pathology to find out what exactly happened. She was at 19 weeks.



Im glad your sister is holding it together and that you all will be together soon.  How horrible of her dh's family but you know what you cant control what they do all that you can do is be there for your family.  



lovetoscrap said:


> Is that on your diet?



How Rude!!!!!



Connie96 said:


> Well, I'm jumping on the taco/taco salad bandwagon tonight. I am actually grateful for the idea. I'm not sure if I've posted it here or not but at DD's previous daycare, they served an light supper meal right before I picked her up. It was nice that she was never starving right when I got her but it was frustrating that the three of us never ate dinner together. So now that she's at a new daycare (which she is still loving as we start week 2!!!), I'm actually responsible for feeding my own child. Go figure. So, I face the challenge of coming up with meals that all three of us will eat (without derailing myself) and coming up with the time to prepare them and clean up. Ha, yes, that's me griping about not having time - with the schedules that some of you keep, my whining is just laughable. By your standards, we are NOT even close to "busy". Maybe all I really need is to get organized.
> 
> Anyway, happy Monday folks!



I think part of my weight gain over the past few years is arranging my meals around my kids eating habits or everyone just eating something different.  We very rarely all sit down for one meal.  I often am making the kids something different.  I say frequently that I am putting dinner on the table and if your hungry you will eat it.  That only lasts a few days and then I get tired of the whining and battles.  One day I will stick to my guns.

**********************************************************

Uggh its back to work today.  I decided to take time over my lunch to check in.  I am so disgusted.

My weigh in was the exact same weight as last week.  I am taking pams advice that I need to look back at my week and I know I could already have done a few things differently.  It is still just disappointing.

I am moving on and hopefully next week will be better.  Well my weigh in actually will move back to Friday so hopefully in 4 days the number moves a little.

Ryan is at my friends house today and my mom is going to pick him up for me when she gets off of work.  I will then pick him up from her house when I am done.  This is going to be a bit of a wacky summer.  I am a routine kind of person so this will be challenging.

Have a great day!!!!!


----------



## keenercam

Hi, everyone! All of my best intentions to get on track and stay in touch with this challenge have gone out the window.  I am swamped beyond description and am going to have to drop out of the summer challenge for the next 4 weeks. I am thrilled that I lost enough in the past year (since my knee surgery and consequential 4 months of non-activity) that I was pleased with pictures from my kids' graduations. Unfortunately, I know that with all I have to accomplish in the next 12 days leading up to our trip to Europe and then with being away 2 weeks, I am putting too much pressure on myself to do it all and do it well.

Rose - I am going to jump back on the challenge when I get back from Europe and am still planning to coach in July, if you are okay with that.  Just let me know if you'd rather line someone else up to do it.

Miss you all!


----------



## lisah0711

Fly by post here!  

6/12 QOTD: How do you imagine your life will change once you reach your goal weight (or get nearer to it anyhow)?  Will you be more confident?  More outgoing?  More athletic?  More energetic?  Or just the same old you, but thinner??

I don't think my life will change much when I reach my goal weight.  I just think that everything that goes on in life is a lot easier when you are healthy and feel better about yourself!  

QOTD: 6/13  What is your Achilles heel of food...your "downfall.... your "crack"?  That one (or two or three) food that you absolutely cannot resist?    And how do you avoid it or resist it if it is around??

Chips and dip!

*Deb,* hope that you are feeling better!  



aamomma said:


> Hello, everyone.  Hope you have a good OP day.  My plan is to drink a lot of water today, still trying to get rid of this pound!!!



That pound will be gone before you know it!  



mikamah said:


> Thanks for all the advice on instruments.  I am liking the benefits of the flute.  There is a meeting thursday, so i hope to get out of work early so I can make it.  They do the rent to own thing here too, it's 30$ a month for most, and the sax is 45.  I think that is the way to go first year, to make sure he likes it.  I need to investigate the contract further too.  Ebay is a wonderful thing, too.



Get a service/insurance plan on whatever Michael decides.  That way if the instrument is lost, falls on the floor, is sat on, etc., it will be covered.  Insurance saved us when the violin was dropped while it was in the case and emerged with a broken neck! 



SettinSail said:


> Well, DH and I are speaking again after yesterday since we found a house online we are thinking about renting.  It's right down the street from our old house so we are excited.   We could wait out the rest of the Summer for more houses to come on the market to buy but we are not last minute people and we want to get DS registered for school asap.  DH did apologize to me "for being a jerk" and I told him "don't worry, I'm used to it"



Don't you just hate it when they do something to make it up after they've made you so mad?!?   I think renting is a good idea and then you have lots of time to pick the perfect place!  



sahbushka said:


> Frustrating start to my day as my number went up on the scale again this morning.  I am what I was exactly a week ago even though I have been working my tail off and staying on plan.  I even took a rest day yesterday to give my muscles a chance to calm but that doesn't seem to have helped.  I just don't know what else I could be doing to get this weight off and it is so discouraging to put in all this effort and not get results.  Anyway,....



 Well, that is frustrating!  But I know it will come off sooner or later if you keep on being OP.  



BernardandMissBianca said:


> I'm here, just been busy.
> Don't have time to talk but I promise I will catch up soon!!



Hi Buffy! 



RemembertheMagic98 said:


> Ladies (and Dave),
> 
> Millions of thanks from me and my entire family for all of your support and love and hugs.  My sister is doing better today but has to do some tough things...like get the deposit back from daycare for the infant room   She is scheduled to see a specialist in Philly (Tuesday and Wednesday) for both procedures that she needs to remove the baby.  They will be doing the pathology to find out what exactly happened. She was at 19 weeks.
> 
> They told my nephew last night and she is still not sure if he understands what is going on.  Even at 4, he's a smart cookie, so I think he gets more than she thinks.  Her greatest frustration is with my BIL's family.  BIL called his mom on Friday to tell them  (they live an hour away), would you believe they didn't even call until last night, let alone come to the house????  BIL's siblings still have not been heard from (and yes, they were told).  I'm just disgusted by their behavior!!!



Your poor sister and family.    Some people just don't know how to deal with things like this and rather than say "the wrong thing" choose to say nothing at all, not realizing that is even worse.  



lovetoscrap said:


> Wanted to post a diet related mini-rant since my biggest Diet Pet Peeve happened yesterday.
> 
> The exact reason why I have really wanted to keep my "diet" secret and not discuss it with anyone IRL?  Those 5 little words that I HATE more than anything:
> 
> Is that on your diet?
> 
> I know that people are generally very well meaning, maybe curious, maybe just showing their care and concern.  But I really, really hate it when some asks me that. Usually I can tell if it is a true curiosity about how what I am eating might fit into my diet vs more of a judgmental or flippant comment.   I really want to tell the latter group to MYOB
> 
> [end rant]



How about asking if you can see their badge if they want to be the diet police? 



Connie96 said:


> I'm not sure if I've posted it here or not but at DD's previous daycare, they served an light supper meal right before I picked her up. It was nice that she was never starving right when I got her but it was frustrating that the three of us never ate dinner together. So now that she's at a new daycare (which she is still loving as we start week 2!!!), I'm actually responsible for feeding my own child. Go figure. So, I face the challenge of coming up with meals that all three of us will eat (without derailing myself) and coming up with the time to prepare them and clean up. Ha, yes, that's me griping about not having time - with the schedules that some of you keep, my whining is just laughable. By your standards, we are NOT even close to "busy". Maybe all I really need is to get organized.



I'm glad that DD likes her new daycare.  I would have some emergency healthy snacks for DD in the car.  Nothing like having your commute home seem twice as long with a cranky, hungry kid in the car!   



bellebookworm9 said:


> When I got home and put everything into WW, much to my surprise I was still within my daily points until the ice cream! So I drew a few from my weekly points plus.



Glad that all worked out! 



mommyof2Pirates said:


> My weigh in was the exact same weight as last week.  I am taking pams advice that I need to look back at my week and I know I could already have done a few things differently.  It is still just disappointing.
> 
> I am moving on and hopefully next week will be better.  Well my weigh in actually will move back to Friday so hopefully in 4 days the number moves a little.



Sorry about the weigh in disappointment, Lindsay, but after a week of staycation I think a maintain is reason to celebrate.   I bet the scale will move in the direction that you want soon.



keenercam said:


> Hi, everyone! All of my best intentions to get on track and stay in touch with this challenge have gone out the window.  I am swamped beyond description and am going to have to drop out of the summer challenge for the next 4 weeks. I am thrilled that I lost enough in the past year (since my knee surgery and consequential 4 months of non-activity) that I was pleased with pictures from my kids' graduations. Unfortunately, I know that with all I have to accomplish in the next 12 days leading up to our trip to Europe and then with being away 2 weeks, I am putting too much pressure on myself to do it all and do it well.
> 
> Rose - I am going to jump back on the challenge when I get back from Europe and am still planning to coach in July, if you are okay with that.  Just let me know if you'd rather line someone else up to do it.
> 
> Miss you all!



For cryin' out loud, Cam, don't be so hard on yourself.    You've accomplished so much since your surgery!  Take care of yourself, get ready for that vacation of a lifetime and we will all be here ready and waiting for you when you return!  No worries!   Have a wonderful time!

It is a crazy day for phone calls today -- I can tell it's a full moon this week!    I had a one pound gain over the week-end but honestly I am lucky it wasn't more because I got a little crazy myself.  Back OP today and plugging away at things.  I'm already looking forward to the week-end!


----------



## my3princes

lovetoscrap said:


> You should be very proud
> 
> Now I need some creative ideas of what "VPSU" can stand for because we want to turn the league acronym into something more generic.  So far all I have come up with is "Very Perfect Stroke Use", but would rather find something else.  The U is really what is tripping me up.  I need to just go through a dictionary and see what I can find I think.  Anyone have any creative ideas?
> 
> Time to get DD off to school, get a shower and find some breakfast.  Have a great day everyone!



Very
Prestigioius
Swim
University


QOTD:  I have lots of trigger foods, all carbs.  I love sugar cookie dough or even squishy cooked sugar cookies especially with frosting.  I also love cakes and chocolate of course.  Pies, not so much and I can usually pass up ice cream


----------



## dumbo_buddy

hi everyone! just a quick post! john just took thomas out for a quick walk while i finish making dinner. and since i'm just waiting for water to boil i figure i might as well sign on and say hi!!!

i'm really behind with responding to folks! we are moving fast! it's great though because it means we're all working hard on weight loss...right?? 

we are having chicken and noodles for dinner. i just realized i didn't make a vegetable. meh. too late now. will have to double up tomorrow! 

the agent called us already for thomas to go to a look-see or whatever they call it for huggies tomorrow. turns out though he is too old! he'll be 2 next week and they are looking for 16 months. he can't pass for that young. oh well. at least i know the agent is already thinking of us!!


----------



## pjlla

tigger813 said:


> Well, I FINALLY got the dining room done and most of the living room including vacuuming.
> 
> For lunch I made myself an eggplant, mushroom, low sodium mozzarella cheese and pesto roll-up. I actually had two. Not the best with the pesto but I've been hooked on pesto lately.
> 
> I did 2 miles this morning and hopefully will get in another 2 tonight. Girls and I are going to go out to Joann's and CVS this afternoon to pick up some cards and craft supplies.
> 
> I'm suddenly feeling totally wiped out! I think I may snuggle on the couch with Izzie and take a nap.
> 
> If I make it through this week it will be a miracle!



Stress is at work, making you tired.  Take the naps that you need!  You WILL make it through this week, although it maybe a very tough week.  Do whatever you need to make the week easier..... rotisserie chicken and bagged salad for dinner can go a long way in making your day seem more manageable!  Even pb&j can be dinner, if life is feeling crazy!   Take care of yourself, spend time with DDs and DH and get your bag packed and that is all that is absolutely necessary this week, right??



Connie96 said:


> Well, I haven't been on since Friday about lunch time, so I had to skim to catch up. I'm sorry I couldn't comment on everything, but there were 6 pages! It took me forever just to read them!
> 
> Don't worry too much about catching up.... just pop on where ever you can!
> 
> 
> It's been two years since I was at my most recent "low". We took DD to the Dallas Zoo on her 2nd birthday and I remember whispering to DH "It feels so good to NOT be one of the fat mommies." Now, understand, I didn't mean it in any kind of derogatory way. It was just that as I was looking at some of the other moms and thinking about how different I felt that day than I had just a few months prior. I did feel more athletic and more confident and more energetic and... thinner. I can hardly wait to feel that way again.
> 
> I SO GET IT !!  When I see heavy ladies struggling to get around, I'm not feeling critical.... I'm usually feeling sympathetic and empathetic... and I wish I could stop them and tell that that THEY COULD DO IT!!  If I can do it, anyone can do it!  It IS NOT impossible!
> 
> I posted a few years ago about how I felt one day when dropping off DD at a school event.... I was happy that I wasn't an embarrassement to her when I walked her up the hill..... I saw my shadow (it was August) and I looked pretty good!  It DID feel good to no longer be one of the "fat mommies".  I'm not looking down on them... but it was nice to make a positive change for myself AND my kids.
> 
> 
> Well, I'm jumping on the taco/taco salad bandwagon tonight. I am actually grateful for the idea. I'm not sure if I've posted it here or not but at DD's previous daycare, they served an light supper meal right before I picked her up. It was nice that she was never starving right when I got her but it was frustrating that the three of us never ate dinner together. So now that she's at a new daycare (which she is still loving as we start week 2!!!), I'm actually responsible for feeding my own child. Go figure. So, I face the challenge of coming up with meals that all three of us will eat (without derailing myself) and coming up with the time to prepare them and clean up. Ha, yes, that's me griping about not having time - with the schedules that some of you keep, my whining is just laughable. By your standards, we are NOT even close to "busy". Maybe all I really need is to get organized.
> 
> Anyway, happy Monday folks!



It must really change things up to have to start planning family friendly meals when you haven't had to worry about it much in the past.  But there are SO MANY benefits to "family dinner time"... you should try to make it a habit.  It is tough for us, with our schedules, but I try to make it a priority to have at least ONE MEAL together every day.... even if that meal is breakfast.

We had salad again tonight too.... but not taco.  The men had salmon patties and DD and myself had Morningstar Farms "california turkey burgers" (soy burgers actually).... they were delicious!  I put a bit of Wholly Guacamole on mine.... YUMMM.   DH, DD, and myself put the burgers on the salad, DS had his on an all-natural Sandwich Thin.  



mommyof2Pirates said:


> I so understand how you feel right now because I have had the same kind of week.  Hang it there!
> 
> 
> 
> I think you are very wise Pam.  I am have had the same kind of week and results and I will use your advice as well.  I know I could have done better!!!!
> 
> 
> Let me tell you a bit about one week, not that long ago, when I thought that I was going to have a GREAT weight loss.  I counted every point, journaled every bite, drank tons of water, fluctuated my points from day to day, had plenty of fiber, measured/weighed my portions.... I worked out like a woman on a mission... and I got on the scale on Friday and had a great big ZERO loss!  I was absolutely devastated.  I stood  there in the bathroom for one minute and wanted to say  "I GIVE UP!!!"  But I didn't..... for a few reasons.  THe first reason being was that I took a vow here with my BL friends (a few challenges ago) that I would never, ever, ever give up.
> 
> The second reason is that even if I never lost another OUNCE.... I was still SO MUCH BETTER OFF than I was at 219 pounds.  I was healthier and more active and more aware of eating a well-balanced diet to fuel my body, rather than soothe my soul.
> 
> I took a few minutes that morning to write down my feeelings.... just bullet points... anger, frustration, disgust, confounded, sad, teary.... and then I made myself a list.... thought about what I might possibly do different.  Was there ANYPLACE I could make a change? Less caffeine?  Less artificial sweetener?  More fiber?  More fruit?  Less carbs??
> 
> Then I wrote down all of the reasons.... legit REASONS, not excuses, that may have contributed to why I didn't lose. Maybe I didn't eat enough... maybe I was retaining lactic acid from all of the workouts, maybe I was retaining fluid from a recent salty meal, maybe it was TOM or another hormonal thing.
> 
> I definitely felt better when I was done.  I'd like to say that the following week on the scale I lost a HUGE amount.... but I didn't.  I had just an average loss.  And I don't precisely know exactly WHY I didn't lose that week when I expected to.  But it gave me time to reflect before I decided to just
> throw in the towel over the whole thing.
> 
> Where would I be if I had decided to give up that morning?  Would I still be in the 130's??  Definitely not.  Am I exactly the weight I want to be?  Not quite, but if I just GIVE UP, I'll be so much worse off in the long run.
> 
> But the biggest thing.... my VOW here to NEVER, EVER give up!  Maybe we should all take this vow (again).  Let's talk about it at tomorrow's QOTD.
> 
> 
> My weigh in was the exact same weight as last week.  I am taking pams advice that I need to look back at my week and I know I could already have done a few things differently.  It is still just disappointing.
> 
> I am moving on and hopefully next week will be better.  Well my weigh in actually will move back to Friday so hopefully in 4 days the number moves a little.
> 
> Have a great day!!!!!



Prayers for a great week!




keenercam said:


> Hi, everyone! All of my best intentions to get on track and stay in touch with this challenge have gone out the window.  I am swamped beyond description and am going to have to drop out of the summer challenge for the next 4 weeks. I am thrilled that I lost enough in the past year (since my knee surgery and consequential 4 months of non-activity) that I was pleased with pictures from my kids' graduations. Unfortunately, I know that with all I have to accomplish in the next 12 days leading up to our trip to Europe and then with being away 2 weeks, I am putting too much pressure on myself to do it all and do it well.
> 
> Rose - I am going to jump back on the challenge when I get back from Europe and am still planning to coach in July, if you are okay with that.  Just let me know if you'd rather line someone else up to do it.
> 
> Miss you all!



We miss you too!  But we all understand.  For some reason it seems that we've all been crazy busy lately.  Enjoy your trip and we will welcome you back with open arms when you get back!!



lisah0711 said:


> It is a crazy day for phone calls today -- I can tell it's a full moon this week!    I had a one pound gain over the week-end but honestly I am lucky it wasn't more because I got a little crazy myself.  Back OP today and plugging away at things.  I'm already looking forward to the week-end!



Weekends are rough.  I was going to take DS to a movie this weekend and since I KNOW I never resist popcorn, I was preparing for a bad weekend.... but DH ended up taking DS and a friend on Saturday when I was busy with DD, so I skipped it with him on Sunday.... so no popcorn gorge!  I actually had a fully OP weekend!  



dumbo_buddy said:


> hi everyone! just a quick post! john just took thomas out for a quick walk while i finish making dinner. and since i'm just waiting for water to boil i figure i might as well sign on and say hi!!!
> 
> i'm really behind with responding to folks! we are moving fast! it's great though because it means we're all working hard on weight loss...right??
> 
> we are having chicken and noodles for dinner. i just realized i didn't make a vegetable. meh. too late now. will have to double up tomorrow!
> 
> the agent called us already for thomas to go to a look-see or whatever they call it for huggies tomorrow. turns out though he is too old! he'll be 2 next week and they are looking for 16 months. he can't pass for that young. oh well. at least i know the agent is already thinking of us!!



Woohoo for the go-see.... too bad they didn't end up needing him.  But it is sounding promising!  

I keep a few bags of frozen veggies in the freezer year round for those "oops" nights.  Broccoli, spinach, and green beans all cook up super quick.  


******************
Evening friends!  Long day. School then robotics then picking up DD at school (stayed after for some last minute extra credit for Algebra).  She said she'd be done at 4pm.... well after I was sitting out in the parking lot until 4:40, she finally called and said she needed 15 more minutes!  I was aggravated, but I tried to be understanding.  So we didn't get home until about 5:20.  She is skipping all of her activities tonight, so at least I didn't have to worry about that... but it still killed my evening schedule.  At least dinner was a quickie!  And laundry is caught up, so I am relaxing a bit!  

DD is studying for finals and DS is watching the most recent Harry Potter that he got at the library.  I should do some cleaning, but I might just make a cup of tea and grab a book.  I haven't done that in a long time.  

Off to think about tomorrow's QOTD!.................P


----------



## mackeysmom

> QOTD: 6/13  What is your Achilles heel of food...your "downfall.... your "crack"?  That one (or two or three) food that you absolutely cannot resist?    And how do you avoid it or resist it if it is around??



Any kind of snack food  salty or sweet.  I have absolutely NO willpower  I will devour the entire package in one sitting.   If I want to treat myself, I have to purchase a single serving and eat it right away.

I visit my sisters house every Wednesday to see my nieces and nephew.  When I leave, she sends me on my way with a baggie of pistachio nuts or pretzel M&Ms (that I purchased and left with her) to eat on the way home.  Otherwise, I would eat a full bag over the course of a few hours.  100 calorie packs dont help  Ill eat the entire box of them.

I really need to be obscenely wealthy and hire somebody to just hand me three meals and a few snacks a day at the correct times.  If I didnt have a kitchen, or didnt need to shop and prepare food, I could stick to a diet.

On a non-food related subject 

I started Week One, Day One of the C25K today.   I couldnt run the full 60 seconds at any point  - did about 30 seconds each time.  I think I might have to stretch the 9 week program into an 18 week program in order to  make it work for me.  Baby steps, I guess? 

I dont really have any dedicated work-out clothing.  Usually just wear an old t-shirt and yoga pants  but, I have to invest in a sports bra if I am going to be running (even just a little) 3 times a week.  Today I just doubled up  two regular bras.  Ill have to check out Lane Bryant or one of the plus-size catalogs, I guess.  As heavy as I am, I dont have a very large chest.  Because of that, I cant normally buy a bra off the rack.  My cup size (C) is pretty small for as high as the number is (44)  but I definitely need to get one. 

I  have my WW weigh-in tomorrow morning  not sure what the scale will show.  I stayed within my points this weekend, but had some very salty things (hot dog on Sunday, Chinese on Saturday).  Regardless, I pretty happy with the week I had and just have to become less fixated on the number.  (Easier said than done though, right?)

- Laura


----------



## Disneywedding2010

*6/12 QOTD: How do you imagine your life will change once you reach your goal weight (or get nearer to it anyhow)? Will you be more confident? More outgoing? More athletic? More energetic? Or just the same old you, but thinner??*
Once I reach my goal weight I will actually not have a problem with looking at myself in the mirror. I will enjoy shopping. I will enjoy being in a bathing suit and won't feel like Shamu. When I was small before marrying Josh I was so happy, upbeat, and confident in myself. I want that back. 



*QOTD: 6/13 What is your Achilles heel of food...your "downfall.... your "crack"? That one (or two or three) food that you absolutely cannot resist? And how do you avoid it or resist it if it is around??*
Chocolate, potatoes (any type), and cheeseburgers. I can't avoid potatoes. I love them to much. Chocolate I try to not keep in the house and if I do they are snack size hershey bars. Cheeseburgers I will make at home and try to avoid eating them from fast food places. 


I will give a longer update after my show is over later tonight...


----------



## mackeysmom

lovetoscrap said:


> Wanted to post a diet related mini-rant since my biggest Diet Pet Peeve happened yesterday.
> 
> The exact reason why I have really wanted to keep my "diet" secret and not discuss it with anyone IRL?  Those 5 little words that I HATE more than anything:
> 
> Is that on your diet?



I can't stand that - makes me cringe.  A similar thing happened to me this weekend.

Was at a bbq & and had saved up bunch of WW weekly points so I could splurge on two hot dogs from the grill.  My sister's MIL looks at my plate, and says "I guess you took off from WW this weekend, huh?"  

I just smiled politely and said, "That's the beauty of the program, I can eat whatever I want and am still losing weight each week."  And I walked away.  

Sometimes its as though people see with blinders on - earlier in the day I stayed away from the chips and had the raw veggies, later on I turned down the b-day cake and had a big plate of fruit salad, never had a drink, only water all day - but she only saw the hot dogs and had to get her little dig in.

- Laura


----------



## dvccruiser76

tigger813 said:


> Update: She seems to be doing better. They have her on two new meds. The first one helped a bit and the 2nd one helped even more. My mother likes the dr and my sister said mom was actually joking around when they left. SHe will be in ICU through tomorrow. The meds could cause respiratory issues so that's why they did the ICU.



Glad to hear that your mom is doing better.



dumbo_buddy said:


> so, $120 dollars later we left fully disney-fied! i spoke to a really nice lady in line who owns dvc and goes to WDW 3 times a year....and she had NEVER heard of the DIS!!!!! WHAATT???



The horror  I bet I know how she spent the rest of her day 



my3princes said:


> Here's a picture of Hunter from tonight.



So cute, don't you love when they get dressed up? Even though they probably hate it.



Disneylush said:


> I am one week fast food and regular coke free!! I also lost 3 pounds this week!
> 
> I bought the Zumba game for the Wii today when I was at Target (it was on sale) WOW this is a work out and the nice thing is you don't have to hold the wiimote. I HIGHLY suggest it. I plan on using it all week considering it is going to rain all week.



Great job  How do you like the Zumba game?



buzz5985 said:


> If he wants to lose weight with a Bodybugg - then I would recommend that he input his food.  Otherwise it shows how many calories you burn over a 24 hour period.
> 
> What type of feedback is he looking for??  Maybe a heart rate monitor would fit the bill.  Or does he run??  Doesn't Nike and the iPod have something??  You put a device in your sneaker and it talks to your iPod??



Hi Janis, I think he wants it to know time and distance for running more than anything, so I'll have to check the Nike and iPod websites. Thanks.



lisah0711 said:


> If he doesn't want to input his food then I wouldn't go with the BodyBugg -- that is a big part of it.  What about a Garmin?  He could keep track of his distance, pace and heartrate?



 All I could picture when I read that was the thing I have in my car. I take it they have ones for running, so I'll go check those out too. The body bugs sound expensive so I should probably save the money and get something else since he doesn't want to enter his food. 



SettinSail said:


> Of course it is 2:30 pm here in Germany.  We had pancake breakfast this morning and then I took DH to the thermal baths in Beuren.  Tried to get him to go yesterday but he kept insisting he didn't really want to go but finally today I talked him into it and we both really enjoyed it. We were having a great day but then he got mad when I tried to make sure he saw the statue outside the baths that is a really unique and lifelike image of people in the baths. He missed it but started yelling that he didn't care and was not turning around and on and on and on.   I get so tired of him NEVER wanting to do ANYTHING!  We have 3 long holiday weekends in June and we have/had no plans for any of them.  DH just likes to sit on the couch with his laptop or watching TV.  And we are in freaking Europe for gosh sake! When I do make any plans there will be plenty of criticism and/or he will do something to take away from the joy of it for me.  He doesn't have any friends and does not even try to get along with others or make friends. Of course I've known all of this since I met him 20 years ago but sometimes I just get sick of it.  I guess if your DH is the life of the party you might get sick of that too!
> 
> Tonight we are supposed to go meet some friends at the Biergarten and I am
> seriously thinking of asking him to just stay home.  I know he'd rather do that anyway.  I'll have a better time by myself with my friends who want to go out and have fun!   DS has gone to Europa park for the day.
> 
> Sue - I don't know anything about the body bugg but everybody I know that has one really loves theirs.  The Garmins are really popular if he is a runner.
> The Budget Board is a really good place to ask specific product questions too or you might want to start a new thread on the WISH board as well.  Good luck with your decision



Hi Shawn! I hear ya, DH can be both at different times. He always seems to make my vacations less enjoyable by either commenting on the cost of EVERYTHING while we're away or by downplaying everything. He kept telling me how he wasn't that impressed with the Dream and how the food was nothing special aside from Palo. Grrrrr.....

Then there's times when he's drunk with his friends and the life of the party (in their eyes anyway) and that annoys me as well. Just can't find a nice in between 

I'm going to look into the Garmin too, thanks 



sahbushka said:


> Good morning all.  I had a good day yesterday.  I did an hour on the eliptical and ate fairly well at Thai.  My friends and I were there for 4 hours talking!  It was a blast.  Today I have lots of things to do around the house and then the X Men movie with my dh.



Did you end up seeing X-Men? I loved it  I'm a big Marvel Comic movie fan though. Now I want to go back and watch the others again.



Rose&Mike said:


> I hope everyone is having a good Sunday. We ran 6 miles today (run 5 walk 1). It went pretty well. My knee is not perfect, but my sanity is intact which is what I am aiming for right now.



Sometimes sanity is the most important part 



PRINCESS VIJA said:


> Hey guys!  I am so excited to report I lost 5#!!!!
> 
> I am so darn happy and proud!!!!!



You go, that is definitely something to be proud of 



tigger813 said:


> Ashleigh and I had a nice morning together but I HATE Rt 9 traffic by the mall and the signs for things are HORRIBLE!!!! But the AG place was nice. Ash got a smoothie and we got her Kanani doll and some pjs for one of her dolls and an American Girl shirt for Izzie. Ash had brought one of her dolls who had a defect with one of her eyes and they are repairing it for free and it will be mailed back to our house when it is fixed. That was a relief. Her new doll is beautiful and she is excited to finally have her.



I agree Route 9 traffic stinks  The AG store there is pretty nice. You could drop a fortune there for sure. We went shopping there for my niece last Christmas. Good thing you didn't go to Finale, that place is delicious evil  



Disneywedding2010 said:


> Well I'm down 2 pounds this week . I can honestly say I have NO idea how that happened. .



Nice work 



tigger813 said:


> My bed only gets made when we change the sheets! My mother still gets after me about that but I just don't have time.



That is so me 

Go *B's* 



Disneywedding2010 said:


> Well our "quick" trip to Disney next month for a weekend is up in the air.



Hope it all works out!



cclovesdis said:


> Yesterday's QOTD: I've been thinking about this QOTD a lot and know for sure that I'll be happier when I lose the weight. A few weeks ago, I happened to see a picture of me from 12th grade. We have pictures scrolling on our desktop and I often go weeks without seeing the same picture twice, so I haven't seen it agan, but it made a big impact when I saw it. I was in the pool at my senior picnic type event. I was wearing a two-piece (the type that covers more than a bikini) and smiling. I couldn't have been more than 120 pounds. The beginning of 12th grade was really hard and while I did great academically, I was not so well emotionally. But, I slowly came out of my shell, and by the end of the year was doing really well. I want to feel like that again and I know that losing 50 pounds will help me get there. No, it's not the only thing, but it's part of it.



You'll get there 



my3princes said:


> Good Morning.  I think I'm coming down with something.  Yesterday I felt achy with a lot of sinus pain.  I went to bed early and was awake before the alarm, but my throat is a little scratchy.  Just took ibuprophen and sudafed as I don't want to be out on week 4 of my new job.  Hoping that the meds will take care of it for me.



Uh oh, hope you're feeling better. Sounds like a cold/allergies. Some days I just can't tell the difference 



pjlla said:


> Another "hard-to-resist" food for me is sweet potato chips.



What????  What are these and who makes them? I once tried apple chips and had to stop buying them as well b/c the whole bag would go in one sitting


----------



## cclovesdis

Hi Everyone!

I stayed an extra 1.5 hours late at work today. That's usually the max you can stay late unless it's a necessity. It would have been great if I finished everything, but I didn't, and (I can't believe I'm saying this...) that's okay. 

QOTD: What isn't? Chocolate, any sweets really, salty foods, potatoes, pizza, tortilla chips/salsa, chips/dip, anything with cheese on it, bread, pretty much everything except celery. (I had some today and just couldn't get into it.)

I've even been known to overeat fruit and veggies. I'm okay...but could be better...with meat, and I'm usually good with dairy as long as I'm at home.

Tomorrow I weigh-in at WW. I'm not expecting to lose anything. After today, I'm expecting a gain. If I post a loss-no matter how small-I'm going to reward myself with something. It WILL NOT be edible.

Thanks for all the support with moving out. I'm off to look for apartments.

Have a great, OP day tomorrow everyone!


----------



## tigger813

Thanks, Pam! I slept through most of HP and the HBP! Izzie cuddled with me a bit. I was so sound asleep at one point in the movie that when it got really loud and someone was yelling it sounded like Brian yelling ASHLEIGH!!!! Scared the crap out of me!

We had chicken curry over rice for supper and then I had some ice cream with some creme do menthe on top.

Stomach has been bothering me today from the bad stuff I ate over the weekend and not drinking enough water with aloe so I'm trying to catch up today on that.

I think I accomplished everything that I wanted to today. Time for the Bruins game! GO B's!!!!! It's going to be a rough game that's for sure!

Working 9-2 tomorrow and then picking up Izzie to get her hair and make up done for dress rehearsal tomorrow night. Not sure what we will be eating tomorrow night. I may just bring home something from the place next door! Ash gets home at 3 and we have to leave here by 3:40 so it will be a real quick afternoon. Izzie will be home by 5 with Brian and it will probably be close to 8 by the time Ash and I get home! Or maybe I'll eat a big lunch and then have my protein bar for supper! It's hard juggling things this week!

Well, time to watch the game!

TTFN


----------



## aamomma

mackeysmom said:


> Sometimes its as though people see with blinders on - earlier in the day I stayed away from the chips and had the raw veggies, later on I turned down the b-day cake and had a big plate of fruit salad, never had a drink, only water all day - but she only saw the hot dogs and had to get her little dig in.
> 
> - Laura


This topic was interesting to me.  Some people do this to me as well, but I also have the opposite happen, "Oh, c'mon, what's one scoop of (insert food here) - you can diet again tomorrow! What is one day gonna hurt?"  But when you've resolved to try to make good choices at a buffet, picnic, whatever... going through the food is a struggle anyhow, and then to have people try to discourage you is frustrating too!  And I thought why they would they worry about what I was eating????(I wasn't looking at their plates), and I wondered if someone eating better/living a healthier lifestyle was shining a light on their bad food choices?  Maybe they are really feeling bad about themselves, and trying to push that onto someone else.  It made me feel less angry and more compassionate when I tried to see it that way.  Good job on planning ahead, and resisting the cake!


----------



## pjlla

mackeysmom said:


> I can't stand that - makes me cringe.  A similar thing happened to me this weekend.
> 
> Was at a bbq & and had saved up bunch of WW weekly points so I could splurge on two hot dogs from the grill.  My sister's MIL looks at my plate, and says "I guess you took off from WW this weekend, huh?"
> 
> I just smiled politely and said, "That's the beauty of the program, I can eat whatever I want and am still losing weight each week."  And I walked away.
> 
> Sometimes its as though people see with blinders on - earlier in the day I stayed away from the chips and had the raw veggies, later on I turned down the b-day cake and had a big plate of fruit salad, never had a drink, only water all day - but she only saw the hot dogs and had to get her little dig in.
> 
> - Laura



What is it about some folks??  HOnestly, I've rarely had anyone make a comment on my food... except maybe to try to push MORE food on me (especially in DH's family).  But I know it would peeve me BIG TIME!  

I love what you told her about WW.... and it's TRUE!!  People don't get it!  They think that to lose weight you need to live on celery sticks, fat-free yogurt, and diet coke!  That is SO not the truth..... and WW is all about NOTHING being off limit!  



dvccruiser76 said:


> What????  What are these and who makes them? I once tried apple chips and had to stop buying them as well b/c the whole bag would go in one sitting



I'll do you a favor and NOT tell you they are made by Terra and are sold in the natural foods section of most grocery stores.  I WON'T tell you that the "Sweets and Beets" combo is delicious, even if you're not a beets fan!  



cclovesdis said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> I stayed an extra 1.5 hours late at work today. That's usually the max you can stay late unless it's a necessity. It would have been great if I finished everything, but I didn't, and (I can't believe I'm saying this...) that's okay.
> 
> QOTD: What isn't? Chocolate, any sweets really, salty foods, potatoes, pizza, tortilla chips/salsa, chips/dip, anything with cheese on it, bread, pretty much everything except celery. (I had some today and just couldn't get into it.)
> 
> I've even been known to overeat fruit and veggies. I'm okay...but could be better...with meat, and I'm usually good with dairy as long as I'm at home.
> 
> Tomorrow I weigh-in at WW. I'm not expecting to lose anything. After today, I'm expecting a gain. If I post a loss-no matter how small-I'm going to reward myself with something. It WILL NOT be edible.
> 
> Thanks for all the support with moving out. I'm off to look for apartments.
> 
> Have a great, OP day tomorrow everyone!



Good plan for a reward tomorrow.  I hope you can get it.

**************
G'night all!..........................P


----------



## bellebookworm9

I bought the Zumba Wii game today, on sale at Target for $40, as part of a BOGO 50% sale. I only bought one game though.

I just did a beginner 20 minute workout and it was intense! I am not a dancer by any means but I kept up fine. I did the Tutorial to learn some of the basic steps and I thought the actual "class" was easier; it seemed that the tutorial went from really slow to full out extremely quickly. I think I will alternate Zumba and C25K, since neither makes me hurt too much afterwards (during, my hips and feet ache, but Mom thinks it may be from my orthotics, so I'm going to try exercising without them) but I know I'm burning calories while doing them! And since Zumba in any form isn't in WW activities, I calculated, and doing it for half an hour was 8 points! 

Today was a good plan day. I had a bowl of cereal for breakfast. For lunch we went to McDonald's and I got a chicken nugget happy meal with the apple dippers side and a bottle of water (no soda!). For dinner I had leftover Polish sausage, glazed carrots, and garlic bread. I had 14 points left over, so I had a cup of Heavenly Hash ice cream and a piece of taffy. I still have 6 points left.  I'm not going to eat anything else though!


----------



## trinaweena

tigger813 said:


> Karen-hugs to you and your family!
> 
> Thanks, Nancy! She was doing better when my sister left the hospital, even joking around a bit and she likes the doctor. Hope to get her out of ICU tomorrow. The meds they were using can cause respiratory issues so that was part of the reason for the icu.
> 
> I'll hopefully have good news tomorrow!
> 
> TTFN
> 
> Watching Doctor Who with Brian! If you're a fan this one CAN'T Be missed!



Woo hoo another Who fan! It is probably my favorite show next to LOST.

Wow so I'm so behind and i really tried to catch up but its just too much so we're starting fresh! Hugs to anyone whose needed it this past week!

i fell off the wagon big time yesterday but I also gave myself permission so i dont feel too bad.  It was my parents anniversary and my dad made a HUGE dinner.  Lobster, homemade shrimp alfredo, steak, green beans! I'm sorry I'm not passing that up!  Oh well, its  a new day and ill work extra hard this week.

Started today with a great run.  Usually I do 4 miles alternating walking and running according to couch 2 5k. Today i started with a 1 mile warm up then did couch 2 5k for 2 miles and then the last mile i pushed myself a little and did 1/4 mile straight at a run, walked for a 1/4 mile and then did the last half mile at a run! That's the furthest Ive run straight through so I was pretty proud.  Tomorrow will be an off day.  I started level 2 of 30 day shred 2 days ago and havent done it since! I think im getting bored with it!

Not much else is happening, things have calmed down a little.  Except for the fact that I've completely fallen in love with my philosophy professor  I've always thought he was cute but ive now realized he's fun to talk to, and intelligent! Haha of course i am a taken woman but if not I would totally pursue that after the semester ends! We stay after class every week and just chit chat with each other! Oh boy!

How is everyone doing this week!


----------



## Disneywedding2010

Sorry that I'm just now getting back to making a longer post. We got side tracked earlier sitting outside and I immediately came inside and got on the computer to do some research and then before I knew it the clock said midnight. Time flies when your having fun .

Dr's medical assistant called around 530 this evening. Ultrasound came back negative, no blood clots. X-Ray also came back negative, no broken bones in my foot or ankle. I'm so sick and tired of people every time I say "Oh I have to go back in for another ultra sound or x ray because of possible blood clots" I get the "Oh Kristina you need a new dr" PFFT! Um **insert bad words** NO I DON'T!" This one actually cares and listens to me where as my old one tried to kill me almost twice (prescribing birth control while having blood clots in body and prescribing meds that counteracted with my blood thinners, yeah can we say MORON?). 

Oh and newsflash yes I may get annoyed with all the ultrasounds but um HELLO they are helping to prevent me from winding back up in ICU with more blood clots that could possibly KILL ME! 

Okay, off my soap box now I just can't stand people sometimes. They may think they are trying to act concerned but in reality it just annoys the crap out of me. 

We found a house in Kissimmee yesterday that we both absolutely fell in love with. Its half an hour from Disney, on half an acre of land, has a pool & hot tub, 5 bed/3 bath, game room, 2 car garage. Yes, its a BIG house but I have lots of stuff . Plus we want an office, exercise room, and guest rooms. I tried to get in contact today with a Keller Williams agent and she hasn't gotten back to me. I'm going to try to call her in the morning and let her know we're interested. 

We've made plans to go down there mid August and look at houses. I just finished booking airfare and hotel. I told Alan if we get down there and we like what we see then we may be leaving here next summer instead of next fall. I'm to the point now where I'd move during the summer if it meant I could get out of Texas faster. I just am ready to get the heck out of dodge. 

As far as eating/working out and all that jazz I'm getting on the band wagon tomorrow. I ate okay today. I had a sandwich for lunch. Dinner was turkey burgers and steak fries with 5 Thin Mint cookies for dessert.

 I didn't do anything over the weekend because I wanted to hear back from my dr on how everything went. Since I've been cleared and everything is okay I'm going to try to get up on the treadmill sometime tomorrow morning. I need to get up and get the roast in the crockpot in the morning. I also need to call the vet and the realtor again. 

Every have a great day!


----------



## buzz5985

mackeysmom said:


> I dont really have any dedicated work-out clothing.  Usually just wear an old t-shirt and yoga pants  but, I have to invest in a sports bra if I am going to be running (even just a little) 3 times a week.  Today I just doubled up  two regular bras.  Ill have to check out Lane Bryant or one of the plus-size catalogs, I guess.  As heavy as I am, I dont have a very large chest.  Because of that, I cant normally buy a bra off the rack.  My cup size (C) is pretty small for as high as the number is (44)  but I definitely need to get one.
> 
> - Laura



Have you ever heard of Junonia??  The clothes are very expensive and not that fashionable -but the sport's related stuff is great.  and you can get great deals on clearance.  I have some compression shorts and some tanks tops that are so well made and durable, all made of wicking material - so the moisture is taken away from your body.  Let me tell you those compression shorts - don't let anything jiggle!!!!  I love them.

If your like me - I would rather spend $50 on something well made, than $25 on something iffy.  I know they carry Enell bra's that are highly recommended.

Whenever I watched the BL and I saw some of the woman running on the treadmill - I often wondered why they didn't have any good "foundation" garments on!!!!


----------



## mikamah

dumbo_buddy said:


> we are moving fast! it's great though because it means we're all working hard on weight loss...right??




Good morning everyone.  

Great conversations going on here.  I must say I get the 'why don't you have this" more than the "is that on your diet", but a few years ago when I had lost quite a bit more weight, my sister was more of a "you can't have that" type and a bit competetive.  She's always been thinner than me and for the first time other than when she had her son,  I was almost thinner than her.  
Interesting how all our relationships affect our healthy journey's too.  

We had a fabulous little league game last night.  The kids and coaches all seemed to have their team spirit back, and every single boy on the team got at least one hit.  They still lost 10-13, but ds was still very happy with the way they all played.  We will only have 2 more playoff games, and I'm so hoping we can keep up the spirit.  

Other than the 2 bags, single serve, of doritos I had last night, I did really well with eating.  Did some wieghts and exercising in place while I watched the bruins last night.  I said to michael, "you'll sleep well after such and amazing game tonight", and he said, don't jinx them (the bruins), and I said I was talking about your game, silly.  So funny.   

I wish I had more time for replies.  Have a great day everyone.


----------



## pjlla

Good Tuesday morning everyone! 

6/14 QOTD:

A few BL challenges ago, someone suggested that we all make a vow to NEVER GIVE UP!  And they were right on track.   When it comes to getting healthier, we should never give up.  Because what will that get us?  It certainly won't make us any slimmer or healthier, will it??  So I'm wondering... especially for you newbies.... are you ready to make that committment?  That you won't throw in the towel after a bad weigh-in.... or continue to eat junk after a blown weekend..... or skip workouts just because they are tough??  *Are you ready to make the committment here today, that you will NEVER GIVE UP?*  If so, please state it here! In big bold colorful letters!

I, Pamela, will NEVER GIVE UP!!!

Are you with me?? ............................P


----------



## dumbo_buddy

good morning everyone! the little guy slept til 7am! what a nice treat! right before bedtime my aunt and uncle (they live across the street) dropped by and played with him for a good half hour and he must have been pooped. he loves them so much and they love him. they can't go more than a day or two without seeing him. it's an evening like that where i feel both sad and happy. sad that my parents don't act like this with thomas but happy that thomas has people in his life who WAY make up for his grandparents' lack of interest 

anyone know what to do about a crick in the neck? is "crick" the proper medical term?  we are waiting for our new bedroom furniture to arrive on friday and i'm sleeping on just a mattress on the floor. the pillow keeps sliding off the bed and i wound up getting a massive ouchie in the neck! (oh, *pamela* you asked about our new furniture. we had a really huge platform bed that didn't fit in the room and my grandpa's old dressers that were too big. we went to bob's furniture and got a super deal!)

i'm getting off here to make breakfast and then head out for DS's 2 year appt. i'm really interested to see if the doctor wants to have him tested for speech. he isn't talking really at all. we'll see what she says. the doc has been telling me i should have another kid so i'm sure she'll be pleased to hear about #2  she'll probably start in about breastfeeding again. she didn't think i should have stopped at 20 months! sheesh!

i will to personals later. i will do personals later. i will do personals later....xoxo. i hate these blankets hellos. but maaaaan we have so many folks!!


----------



## pjlla

bellebookworm9 said:


> I bought the Zumba Wii game today, on sale at Target for $40, as part of a BOGO 50% sale. I only bought one game though.
> 
> I just did a beginner 20 minute workout and it was intense! I am not a dancer by any means but I kept up fine. I did the Tutorial to learn some of the basic steps and I thought the actual "class" was easier; it seemed that the tutorial went from really slow to full out extremely quickly. I think I will alternate Zumba and C25K, since neither makes me hurt too much afterwards (during, my hips and feet ache, but Mom thinks it may be from my orthotics, so I'm going to try exercising without them) but I know I'm burning calories while doing them! And since Zumba in any form isn't in WW activities, I calculated, and doing it for half an hour was 8 points!
> 
> Today was a good plan day. I had a bowl of cereal for breakfast. For lunch we went to McDonald's and I got a chicken nugget happy meal with the apple dippers side and a bottle of water (no soda!). For dinner I had leftover Polish sausage, glazed carrots, and garlic bread. I had 14 points left over, so I had a cup of Heavenly Hash ice cream and a piece of taffy. I still have 6 points left.  I'm not going to eat anything else though!



Nice job with the Zumba!  It sounds like fun.



trinaweena said:


> i fell off the wagon big time yesterday but I also gave myself permission so i dont feel too bad.  It was my parents anniversary and my dad made a HUGE dinner.  Lobster, homemade shrimp alfredo, steak, green beans! I'm sorry I'm not passing that up!  Oh well, its  a new day and ill work extra hard this week.
> 
> Started today with a great run.  Usually I do 4 miles alternating walking and running according to couch 2 5k. Today i started with a 1 mile warm up then did couch 2 5k for 2 miles and then the last mile i pushed myself a little and did 1/4 mile straight at a run, walked for a 1/4 mile and then did the last half mile at a run! That's the furthest Ive run straight through so I was pretty proud.  Tomorrow will be an off day.  I started level 2 of 30 day shred 2 days ago and havent done it since! I think im getting bored with it!
> 
> Not much else is happening, things have calmed down a little.  Except for the fact that I've completely fallen in love with my philosophy professor  I've always thought he was cute but ive now realized he's fun to talk to, and intelligent! Haha of course i am a taken woman but if not I would totally pursue that after the semester ends! We stay after class every week and just chit chat with each other! Oh boy!
> 
> How is everyone doing this week!



Good job keeping up with the running!!  



Disneywedding2010 said:


> Sorry that I'm just now getting back to making a longer post. We got side tracked earlier sitting outside and I immediately came inside and got on the computer to do some research and then before I knew it the clock said midnight. Time flies when your having fun .
> 
> Dr's medical assistant called around 530 this evening. Ultrasound came back negative, no blood clots. X-Ray also came back negative, no broken bones in my foot or ankle. I'm so sick and tired of people every time I say "Oh I have to go back in for another ultra sound or x ray because of possible blood clots" I get the "Oh Kristina you need a new dr" PFFT! Um **insert bad words** NO I DON'T!" This one actually cares and listens to me where as my old one tried to kill me almost twice (prescribing birth control while having blood clots in body and prescribing meds that counteracted with my blood thinners, yeah can we say MORON?).
> 
> Oh and newsflash yes I may get annoyed with all the ultrasounds but um HELLO they are helping to prevent me from winding back up in ICU with more blood clots that could possibly KILL ME!
> 
> Okay, off my soap box now I just can't stand people sometimes. They may think they are trying to act concerned but in reality it just annoys the crap out of me.
> 
> We found a house in Kissimmee yesterday that we both absolutely fell in love with. Its half an hour from Disney, on half an acre of land, has a pool & hot tub, 5 bed/3 bath, game room, 2 car garage. Yes, its a BIG house but I have lots of stuff . Plus we want an office, exercise room, and guest rooms. I tried to get in contact today with a Keller Williams agent and she hasn't gotten back to me. I'm going to try to call her in the morning and let her know we're interested.
> 
> We've made plans to go down there mid August and look at houses. I just finished booking airfare and hotel. I told Alan if we get down there and we like what we see then we may be leaving here next summer instead of next fall. I'm to the point now where I'd move during the summer if it meant I could get out of Texas faster. I just am ready to get the heck out of dodge.
> 
> As far as eating/working out and all that jazz I'm getting on the band wagon tomorrow. I ate okay today. I had a sandwich for lunch. Dinner was turkey burgers and steak fries with 5 Thin Mint cookies for dessert.
> 
> I didn't do anything over the weekend because I wanted to hear back from my dr on how everything went. Since I've been cleared and everything is okay I'm going to try to get up on the treadmill sometime tomorrow morning. I need to get up and get the roast in the crockpot in the morning. I also need to call the vet and the realtor again.
> 
> Every have a great day!



OOoohh....I love dreaming about new houses!  But 5 bedrooms!  That sounds HUGE!  

Glad the doctors didn't find any problems. Hopefully the TM time will be good.



buzz5985 said:


> Have you ever heard of Junonia??  The clothes are very expensive and not that fashionable -but the sport's related stuff is great.  and you can get great deals on clearance.  I have some compression shorts and some tanks tops that are so well made and durable, all made of wicking material - so the moisture is taken away from your body.  Let me tell you those compression shorts - don't let anything jiggle!!!!  I love them.
> 
> If your like me - I would rather spend $50 on something well made, than $25 on something iffy.  I know they carry Enell bra's that are highly recommended.
> 
> *Whenever I watched the BL and I saw some of the woman running on the treadmill - I often wondered why they didn't have any good "foundation" garments on*!!!!



I always think the very same thing!  Who wants to see all of "that" jiggling around?? 



mikamah said:


> Good morning everyone.
> 
> Great conversations going on here.  I must say I get the 'why don't you have this" more than the "is that on your diet", but a few years ago when I had lost quite a bit more weight, my sister was more of a "you can't have that" type and a bit competetive.  She's always been thinner than me and for the first time other than when she had her son,  I was almost thinner than her.
> Interesting how all our relationships affect our healthy journey's too.
> 
> We had a fabulous little league game last night.  The kids and coaches all seemed to have their team spirit back, and every single boy on the team got at least one hit.  They still lost 10-13, but ds was still very happy with the way they all played.  We will only have 2 more playoff games, and I'm so hoping we can keep up the spirit.
> 
> Other than the 2 bags, single serve, of doritos I had last night, I did really well with eating.  Did some wieghts and exercising in place while I watched the bruins last night.  I said to michael, "you'll sleep well after such and amazing game tonight", and he said, don't jinx them (the bruins), and I said I was talking about your game, silly.  So funny.
> 
> I wish I had more time for replies.  Have a great day everyone.



Glad that DS is ending his LL year on a good note.   Nice job exercising while watching sports!!  I'm always inspired to exercise while watching BL, even if I've already done my workout for the day.  I feel so guilty just sitting there while the folks on the TV are absolutely KILLING themselves! 

Morning all! I've posted the QOTD already. Now I'm going to make DD a healthy breakfast to start her first day of FINALS!  I'm not working today so hopefullly I'll be able to pop on later.............P


----------



## dumbo_buddy

pjlla said:


> Good Tuesday morning everyone!
> 
> 6/14 QOTD:
> 
> A few BL challenges ago, someone suggested that we all make a vow to NEVER GIVE UP!  And they were right on track.   When it comes to getting healthier, we should never give up.  Because what will that get us?  It certainly won't make us any slimmer or healthier, will it??  So I'm wondering... especially for you newbies.... are you ready to make that committment?  That you won't throw in the towel after a bad weigh-in.... or continue to eat junk after a blown weekend..... or skip workouts just because they are tough??  *Are you ready to make the committment here today, that you will NEVER GIVE UP?*  If so, please state it here! In big bold colorful letters!
> 
> I, Pamela, will NEVER GIVE UP!!!
> 
> Are you with me?? ............................P



YES!!!! now, pamela, will you help remind us every so often that we made this commitment???

I, Nancy aka BronxNancy, will NEVER give up. Nope. Not me.


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

cclovesdis said:


> Hi Everyone!
> I'm off to look for apartments.



Good luck with your searching.



Disneywedding2010 said:


> Its half an hour from Disney,



I would have been sold right there.



mikamah said:


> We had a fabulous little league game last night.  The kids and coaches all seemed to have their team spirit back, and every single boy on the team got at least one hit.  They still lost 10-13, but ds was still very happy with the way they all played.  We will only have 2 more playoff games, and I'm so hoping we can keep up the spirit.



I am so happy to hear this.  Good for Michael and his team.



dumbo_buddy said:


> anyone know what to do about a crick in the neck? is "crick" the proper medical term?



Moist heat....like a warm/hot wet towel or stand in the shower with the hot water on it.  Stretch it every so often....it will get better within 48 hours.  Usually an anti inflammatory would help but you cant take advil while 
pregnant.  Tylenol may help with the pain.

I hope Thomas's appt goes well today.  

**********************************************************

I have a little extra time this morning which is nice.  My sitter of the day  had an OB appt. at 845 today so I will not leave here until close to 9 to meet her back at her house.  Hopefully she is back by 930 or so but that is wishful thinking Im sure.  

Ryan will be spending the night at my parent tonight.  They are picking him up from the sitter and then my dad is on the schedule to watch him tomorrow so they figured they would let him have a sleep over.  Im sure when I tell him he will be excited.  

I did extremely well yesterday.  Did not use any extra points.  Counted everything....drank 100 oz of water and ran for 30 min.  Today I stepped on my home scale and I am down.  Im trying not to go off of my daily weigh ins but its always nice to see it go down.  It gives me motivation to do well today.  I already have a plan

and Pam thanks so much for the pep talk!!!!!

I LINDSAY WILL NEVER EVER GIVE UP!!!!!


----------



## donac

Good morning 

I was filling in the spreadsheet for the weight loss.  I hope to have it done this evening.  

I just took a quick break from cleaning my classroom.  I have been moving books and cleaning out file cabinets.  I have thrown out a lot in the last two weeks.  I need to move some books to the office so that they are not around here any more.  

I am in on the commitment.

I, Dona, WILL NOT GIVE UP!!

Have to go and do more cleaning.  

Have a happy and healthy day.


----------



## lisah0711

Drat that poof fairy!  My long, insightful, supportive post just disappeared in the blink of an eye --- grrrr!  

I, Lisa, will NEVER GIVE UP!

Have a great day all!


----------



## tigger813

I, Tracey, WILL NEVER GIVE UP!!!!!

Now, that that's off my chest!

Hanging at work.Hoping my boss will be in soon so I can run to the post office at some point today. I have my mom's birthday gift and cards and dad's Father's Day gift and cards ready to mail.

Stomach is still giving me issues this morning. I started off the day with a Fiber Plus bar and then had my shake but made it with water. I have two cups of tea in front of me and my water with aloe! I will be visiting the bathroom frequently today! TMI!

Picking up Izzie at 2 and a neighbor will pick up Ash at 2 as well so both girls will be home so I can get their hair and make up done and feed them before going to dancing. Izzie will just have a snack but Ash will have dinner. I'll bring some cheese sticks for her to eat later if she is hungry! I'm going to eat my main meal at lunch and then just have a shake or protein bar for supper! Camcorder batteries are charged and ready to go!

Mom was sounding better this morning though she had just woken up.  Physical therapy starts again today which is good as she couldn't stand or walk yesterday. I said with the stress her body went through that she will need a few days to get moving again. Today is the anniversary of my parents' engagement and they usually go out for a club sandwich! They celebrate every year! My mom is into celebrating EVERYTHING! Praying she will be out of the hospital by Monday which is her 70th birthday! We will have to try and go down at the end of the summer if they can't come up. She really misses my girls. I told her that while I am there we will set up the Skype camera so she can see the girls! Hope I can figure out how to do it!

Well, I need to go fold my sheets now! 

TTFN


----------



## sahbushka

*I SARAH WILL NEVER GIVE UP*  This couldn't have come at a better time as I fell off the wagon yesterday and I have my WW weigh in tonight.  It is tough, but I am going to go and stick it out anyway.  I know I will show a gain, but I need to get over it and stay committed.

SarahMay


----------



## dumbo_buddy

lisah0711 said:


> Drat that poof fairy!  My long, insightful, supportive post just disappeared in the blink of an eye --- grrrr!



can't STAND when that happens!!! grr!


----------



## Connie96

pjlla said:


> 6/14 QOTD:
> 
> A few BL challenges ago, someone suggested that we all make a vow to NEVER GIVE UP!  And they were right on track.   When it comes to getting healthier, we should never give up.  Because what will that get us?  It certainly won't make us any slimmer or healthier, will it??  So I'm wondering... especially for you newbies.... are you ready to make that committment?  That you won't throw in the towel after a bad weigh-in.... or continue to eat junk after a blown weekend..... or skip workouts just because they are tough??  *Are you ready to make the committment here today, that you will NEVER GIVE UP?*  If so, please state it here! In big bold colorful letters!



I will not give up.

I don't know if this will make any sense or not. I am doing really well with my food diary and keeping my calories in check and the scale is being good to me. Whenever I have experienced success like this before, I have always gotten excited and started doing all kinds of math (and spreadsheets) coming up with "if I lose this much each week, I'll be this weight by this date and if I lose THIS much then I'll be a Victoria's Secret model by the end of the month." Okay, that's a total exaggeration of my real thoughts on the subject, but you know what I mean. I get over-excited and over-ambitious and then I burn out and pffffffft. That's it. (At least for a while, anyway.) So, even though I am having some good successful days and I've had a couple of encouraging weigh-ins, mostly, I'm just trying not to get excited about it. I mean, I'm proud of the success but, I just want to concentrate on TODAY. I want to be successful in my choices TODAY. The scale is gonna show what it's gonna show when it's gonna show it. Until then, I choose to be content in the knowledge that I made healthful choices TODAY.


----------



## tigger813

Stuck at work by myself until 2...looks like I will just have to lock the doors while I give a massage...boss is sick and the other girl isn't feeling well so she won't be in until 2 so I guess I won't get my parents present mailed until tomorrow! I've called or texted 3 other people with no luck! Guess I'll just watch a movie on my ipod until my client arrives in an hour! SOOOO Did not need this today! What a waste of my time!!!!

Thanks for letting me vent! I have so much to do and no one seems to care!

Ordering some food from next door for lunch so I will be ok tonight! Tummy is slowly improving!

TTFN


----------



## bellebookworm9

trinaweena said:


> Started today with a great run.  Usually I do 4 miles alternating walking and running according to couch 2 5k. Today i started with a 1 mile warm up then did couch 2 5k for 2 miles and then the last mile i pushed myself a little and did 1/4 mile straight at a run, walked for a 1/4 mile and then did the last half mile at a run! That's the furthest Ive run straight through so I was pretty proud.  Tomorrow will be an off day.  I started level 2 of 30 day shred 2 days ago and havent done it since! I think im getting bored with it!



Great job with the running! I'm just barely able to do the 90 seconds for C25K, so I hope I'll eventually be able to run 1/2 mile. 



Disneywedding2010 said:


> Ultrasound came back negative, no blood clots. X-Ray also came back negative, no broken bones in my foot or ankle.



That's great news! 




> We found a house in Kissimmee yesterday that we both absolutely fell in love with. Its half an hour from Disney, on half an acre of land, has a pool & hot tub, 5 bed/3 bath, game room, 2 car garage. Yes, its a BIG house but I have lots of stuff . Plus we want an office, exercise room, and guest rooms. I tried to get in contact today with a Keller Williams agent and she hasn't gotten back to me. I'm going to try to call her in the morning and let her know we're interested.



Wow, this sounds like my dream home! I want to live down there and am looking for a 5 bed (I want 3 kids, plus I know my younger brother will have to live with me eventually, and a guest room for mom), with a pool, in the Orlando area. It wouldn't hurt to have an office either!



> We've made plans to go down there mid August and look at houses. I just finished booking airfare and hotel. I told Alan if we get down there and we like what we see then we may be leaving here next summer instead of next fall. I'm to the point now where I'd move during the summer if it meant I could get out of Texas faster. I just am ready to get the heck out of dodge.



You sound like me! I really want to attend University of Florida (second choice is University of South Florida in Tampa) next year, so we're going to visit in January. I'm so excited and I know I will be crushed if I don't get into either of them. I can't stand New York anymore!



Connie96 said:


> So, even though I am having some good successful days and I've had a couple of encouraging weigh-ins, mostly, I'm just trying not to get excited about it. I mean, I'm proud of the success but, I just want to concentrate on TODAY. I want to be successful in my choices TODAY. The scale is gonna show what it's gonna show when it's gonna show it. Until then, I choose to be content in the knowledge that I made healthful choices TODAY.




I think that making your choices and living in TODAY is an excellent way to go. I tend to think too much in the future too, though not necessarily with weight loss. My weight loss strategy is more like, OK, I'd like to be able to wear this size 13 dress in just under a year from now. I'd like to be a size 14 in 3+ months. 



pjlla said:


> 6/14 QOTD:A few BL challenges ago, someone suggested that we all make a vow to NEVER GIVE UP!  And they were right on track.   When it comes to getting healthier, we should never give up.  Because what will that get us?  It certainly won't make us any slimmer or healthier, will it??  So I'm wondering... especially for you newbies.... are you ready to make that committment?  That you won't throw in the towel after a bad weigh-in.... or continue to eat junk after a blown weekend..... or skip workouts just because they are tough??  *Are you ready to make the committment here today, that you will NEVER GIVE UP?*  If so, please state it here! In big bold colorful letters!



*I, GRETCHEN, WILL NEVER GIVE UP!*


----------



## Zhoen

6/14 QOTD:  _I will never give up_... but I'm an introvert (really!) so this is as big as I'll write it...  




sahbushka said:


> *I SARAH WILL NEVER GIVE UP*  This couldn't have come at a better time as I fell off the wagon yesterday and I have my WW weigh in tonight.  It is tough, but I am going to go and stick it out anyway.  I know I will show a gain, but I need to get over it and stay committed.
> 
> SarahMay



Yeah, I  had mine yesterday, and I was up .5 because of my junky weekend, then down again today.  Grrr...  But I'm hoping to work hard and have at least a little loss for BL on Friday, which will look like a HUGE loss next week for WW... I just have to remember to watch the salt!  Oh how I love salt..  




Connie96 said:


> I will not give up.
> 
> I'm proud of the success but, I just want to concentrate on TODAY. I want to be successful in my choices TODAY. The scale is gonna show what it's gonna show when it's gonna show it. Until then, I choose to be content in the knowledge that I made healthful choices TODAY.



The first time I did WW, it was such a miracle to me that I was losing weight... like you, I was concentrating on tracking, on today, and it was such a surprise that my daily successes could translate into something so big!  So yes, concentrate on today, on your choices, and let tomorrow and the scale worry about themselves!  



tigger813 said:


> Stuck at work by myself until 2...looks like I will just have to lock the doors while I give a massage...boss is sick and the other girl isn't feeling well so she won't be in until 2 so I guess I won't get my parents present mailed until tomorrow! I've called or texted 3 other people with no luck! Guess I'll just watch a movie on my ipod until my client arrives in an hour! SOOOO Did not need this today! What a waste of my time!!!!
> 
> Thanks for letting me vent! I have so much to do and no one seems to care!
> 
> Ordering some food from next door for lunch so I will be ok tonight! Tummy is slowly improving!
> 
> TTFN



 No chance you could put up an "out to lunch" sign while you run to the post office?  Otherwise, UPS and Fedex stores frequently have very good hours, though they cost a lot more.  Back when I was doing the box project, I used to ship through Fedex ground simply because they were open whenever I had time to go.  I hope you feel better!


----------



## satorifound

I don't know if other people have this happen to them too, but I am wondering why the first 20 pounds is so easy and then everything after that is a struggle?  I am starting back at the gym today because I have the next 6 days off and can get into a routine with this, but I am feeling so unmotivated.  ARGHHH  I am going with my 16 year old daughter so maybe that'll help.  She is a little hoola hoop fiend.


----------



## tigger813

Another vent coming!!!! Client is now 15 minutes late! He was late last week so I took someone in his place! I'm so aggravated with people today! He was a little perturbed I took someone in his spot but that client also wanted a 30 minute massage so I took him. When people are late and I have other clients after them, I lose money! People can be so rude and selfish!

Rant over! (I think I'm starting to sound like Pete!)

have a NICE DAY!

TTFN


----------



## aamomma

6/14 QOTD:I, Linda, will never give up!!!

That's a good one, Pamela!  As a fellow list maker, I always feel more obligated when I see something in writing!!!

Have a great Tuesday, everyone!


----------



## JacksLilWench

I am WAAYYYY behind in reading this, I hate when that happens!  Sunday was a crazy day- after work, I got a call from a friend I hadn't seen in a while, and he invited me over to his mom's house to go swimming and I had a blast!  Then I left after a few hours because I had a little date   It went really well....he might be a keeper, he agreed to watch Toy Story 3! (after we watched _his_ pick, _300_.  Which isn't too bad a movie if you like crazy bloody ones, lol) 

Monday I didn't get out of bed til so late, and I had a job interview at one of the stores in the mall.  I know I might sound snarky saying this, but I really wasn't too concerned about it.  I do have a pretty good job right now that pays my bills, so this would be extra pocket money.  But I would like it, just for the discount!  Plus, two awesome things happened after the interview:
1) I went down to the old store where I worked in the same mall to say Hi, and two people told me how good I looked and how I'd lost weight since I'd seen them last 
2) I was walking through the mall back to my car, and one of the guys at the cell phone kiosk gave me the Up-Down, lol.  If you don't know what an Up-Down is, it's when a guy checks you out and they think they're doing it discreetly because they're only moving their eyes, but it's not discreet at all, I totally saw him checkin' me out.  (I know that one is really superficial, but I still felt awesome after I saw it happen)
After my job interview I went back to my friend's house because he was staying for one more day for more swimming.  He had another friend over who I hadn't seen in a couple years, and that was great to see him again.  And everybody told me (my friend, his mom and stepdad, and the other friend) all told me how great I looked and how much weight I had lost  I was just over the moon, I couldn't stand myself! 

Today is do-nothing day and that's exactly what I plan to do, haha!  I have a loaded day tomorrow and a busy Thursday morning, so I'll be getting my chills in now.  Right after I catch up on the QOTD's!!!



pjlla said:


> 6/12 QOTD: How do you imagine your life will change once you reach your goal weight (or get nearer to it anyhow)?  Will you be more confident?  More outgoing?  More athletic?  More energetic?  Or just the same old you, but thinner??



I've often wondered about this, and I hope the outside will finally match the inside.  I know I'm a pretty cool person, and I have a beautiful personality (without sounding like I'm blowing my own horn) but I feel like because of my weight, I pull back from a lot of social situations where I could be looked at as "the fat girl" and nothing more.  A lot of this might be my own misconceptions, but I was the big girl for a long time, especially during a lot of my social years in high school and college.  I think I'll be much more confident as a result of losing this weight, and I'll take a lot more pride in myself and how I dress/walk/eat/etc.  



pjlla said:


> QOTD: 6/13  What is your Achilles heel of food...your "downfall.... your "crack"?  That one (or two or three) food that you absolutely cannot resist?    And how do you avoid it or resist it if it is around??



Oh, Achilles heels, there are so many!  I am just a food junkie in general, so I don't have a specific food.  I love Doritos and cookies and creams and sauces and breads and all that stuff that you can overindulge in so easily.  I try not to resist it when it's around, because if I resist too much, I'll get to a breaking point and binge like crazy on it.  So when I go to the kitchen now and I see a box of cookies, I say to myself "After lunch/dinner, if you are still hungry after all your veggies are eaten, you can have ONE cookie." And yes, I talk to myself like I'm four years old 



pjlla said:


> Good Tuesday morning everyone!
> 
> 6/14 QOTD:
> 
> A few BL challenges ago, someone suggested that we all make a vow to NEVER GIVE UP! And they were right on track. When it comes to getting healthier, we should never give up. Because what will that get us? It certainly won't make us any slimmer or healthier, will it?? So I'm wondering... especially for you newbies.... are you ready to make that committment? That you won't throw in the towel after a bad weigh-in.... or continue to eat junk after a blown weekend..... or skip workouts just because they are tough?? *Are you ready to make the committment here today, that you will NEVER GIVE UP? *If so, please state it here! In big bold colorful letters!
> 
> I, Pamela, will NEVER GIVE UP!!!
> 
> Are you with me?? ............................P



I, KAITI, WILL NEVER EVER GIVE UP!!!!


----------



## DisCanCan

I am also way behind on the QOTD but 

I CANDICE WILL NEVER GIVE UP!!!!  Thanks I so needed that its been a rough week 

*MILAMAH*  Thanks for the advice, I am starting to realize that its okay to take care of myself.  And by the way..  GO CANUCKS!!! LOL 



Connie96 said:


> I will not give up.
> 
> I don't know if this will make any sense or not. I am doing really well with my food diary and keeping my calories in check and the scale is being good to me. Whenever I have experienced success like this before, I have always gotten excited and started doing all kinds of math (and spreadsheets) coming up with "if I lose this much each week, I'll be this weight by this date and if I lose THIS much then I'll be a Victoria's Secret model by the end of the month." Okay, that's a total exaggeration of my real thoughts on the subject, but you know what I mean. I get over-excited and over-ambitious and then I burn out and pffffffft. That's it. (At least for a while, anyway.) So, even though I am having some good successful days and I've had a couple of encouraging weigh-ins, mostly, I'm just trying not to get excited about it. I mean, I'm proud of the success but, I just want to concentrate on TODAY. I want to be successful in my choices TODAY. The scale is gonna show what it's gonna show when it's gonna show it. Until then, I choose to be content in the knowledge that I made healthful choices TODAY.



OMG I am the same way!!  I get over excited too & I plan ahead & when I don't reach the goals I get disappointed in myself & I give up! 

*Karen*-hugs to you and your family!

Question for you guys, I have seem to be lacking in the motivation department with exercise.  Also I am one of those people that have a gym membership but havent been to the gym in a long time.  All of my friends are not at all into exercising or if they are they wouldnt get up in the am to go to the gym with me.  And with my work hours not be consistent, I am just so exhausted when I get home.  What do you guys think of getting a personal trainer to help with the motivation & to show me exactly what I need to do at the gym to accomplish my goals??  I think if I had an appointment with a personal trainer it would help me stick to going.  I have also tried making an appointment with myself but I can always seem to find some sort of excuse to break it.  Or do you guys have any other suggestions on how to help with the motivation.  It also seem that I start off great & then I either stop or slip up, I think some of it has to do with the fact that you Thanks in advance for your input.


----------



## gudrench3

Hi there, my name is Angie...and I hope to be a loser!    I have decided to start the C25k program last night.  W1D1 is down!  I finished it...and I have to say that I surprised myself.  My long term goals are to lose 60 lobs; run a 5k in October, and run a race at WDW in 2013.  I'm glad to be a part of this group!!!


----------



## pjlla

tigger813 said:


> Mom was sounding better this morning though she had just woken up.  Physical therapy starts again today which is good as she couldn't stand or walk yesterday. I said with the stress her body went through that she will need a few days to get moving again. Today is the anniversary of my parents' engagement and they usually go out for a club sandwich! They celebrate every year! My mom is into celebrating EVERYTHING! Praying she will be out of the hospital by Monday which is her 70th birthday! We will have to try and go down at the end of the summer if they can't come up. She really misses my girls. I told her that while I am there we will set up the Skype camera so she can see the girls! Hope I can figure out how to do it!Well, I need to go fold my sheets now!
> 
> TTFN



What a great idea!  Your Mom will love seeing the girls on Skype~!  I've heard it isn't that tough to set up.



sahbushka said:


> *I SARAH WILL NEVER GIVE UP*  This couldn't have come at a better time as I fell off the wagon yesterday and I have my WW weigh in tonight.  It is tough, but I am going to go and stick it out anyway.  I know I will show a gain, but I need to get over it and stay committed.
> 
> SarahMay



Glad it came at a goodtime for you. Getting to WW when you KNOW it will be bad news is tough.... I'm proud of you!



tigger813 said:


> Stuck at work by myself until 2...looks like I will just have to lock the doors while I give a massage...boss is sick and the other girl isn't feeling well so she won't be in until 2 so I guess I won't get my parents present mailed until tomorrow! I've called or texted 3 other people with no luck! Guess I'll just watch a movie on my ipod until my client arrives in an hour! SOOOO Did not need this today! What a waste of my time!!!!
> 
> Thanks for letting me vent! I have so much to do and no one seems to care!
> 
> Ordering some food from next door for lunch so I will be ok tonight! Tummy is slowly improving!
> 
> TTFN



If he is late, then what you do with your time is your business!   He has no right to get mad!



satorifound said:


> I don't know if other people have this happen to them too, but I am wondering why the first 20 pounds is so easy and then everything after that is a struggle?  I am starting back at the gym today because I have the next 6 days off and can get into a routine with this, but I am feeling so unmotivated.  ARGHHH  I am going with my 16 year old daughter so maybe that'll help.  She is a little hoola hoop fiend.



When the weight loss starts to slow down, it can be so discouraging.  But slow and steady wins the race, right???



JacksLilWench said:


> I am WAAYYYY behind in reading this, I hate when that happens!  Sunday was a crazy day- after work, I got a call from a friend I hadn't seen in a while, and he invited me over to his mom's house to go swimming and I had a blast!  Then I left after a few hours because I had a little date   It went really well....he might be a keeper, he agreed to watch Toy Story 3! (after we watched _his_ pick, _300_.  Which isn't too bad a movie if you like crazy bloody ones, lol)
> 
> Monday I didn't get out of bed til so late, and I had a job interview at one of the stores in the mall.  I know I might sound snarky saying this, but I really wasn't too concerned about it.  I do have a pretty good job right now that pays my bills, so this would be extra pocket money.  But I would like it, just for the discount!  Plus, two awesome things happened after the interview:
> 1) I went down to the old store where I worked in the same mall to say Hi, and two people told me how good I looked and how I'd lost weight since I'd seen them last
> 2) I was walking through the mall back to my car, and one of the guys at the cell phone kiosk gave me the Up-Down, lol.  If you don't know what an Up-Down is, it's when a guy checks you out and they think they're doing it discreetly because they're only moving their eyes, but it's not discreet at all, I totally saw him checkin' me out.  (I know that one is really superficial, but I still felt awesome after I saw it happen)
> After my job interview I went back to my friend's house because he was staying for one more day for more swimming.  He had another friend over who I hadn't seen in a couple years, and that was great to see him again.  And everybody told me (my friend, his mom and stepdad, and the other friend) all told me how great I looked and how much weight I had lost  I was just over the moon, I couldn't stand myself!
> 
> Today is do-nothing day and that's exactly what I plan to do, haha!  I have a loaded day tomorrow and a busy Thursday morning, so I'll be getting my chills in now.  Right after I catch up on the QOTD's!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I've often wondered about this, and I hope the outside will finally match the inside.  I know I'm a pretty cool person, and I have a beautiful personality (without sounding like I'm blowing my own horn) but I feel like because of my weight, I pull back from a lot of social situations where I could be looked at as "the fat girl" and nothing more.  A lot of this might be my own misconceptions, but I was the big girl for a long time, especially during a lot of my social years in high school and college.  I think I'll be much more confident as a result of losing this weight, and I'll take a lot more pride in myself and how I dress/walk/eat/etc.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, Achilles heels, there are so many!  I am just a food junkie in general, so I don't have a specific food.  I love Doritos and cookies and creams and sauces and breads and all that stuff that you can overindulge in so easily.  I try not to resist it when it's around, because if I resist too much, I'll get to a breaking point and binge like crazy on it.  So when I go to the kitchen now and I see a box of cookies, I say to myself "After lunch/dinner, if you are still hungry after all your veggies are eaten, you can have ONE cookie." And yes, I talk to myself like I'm four years old
> 
> 
> 
> I, KAITI, WILL NEVER EVER GIVE UP!!!!



WOOHOO on getting checked out!  



DisCanCan said:


> I am also way behind on the QOTD but
> 
> I CANDICE WILL NEVER GIVE UP!!!!  Thanks I so needed that its been a rough week
> 
> Question for you guys, I have seem to be lacking in the motivation department with exercise.  Also I am one of those people that have a gym membership but haven’t been to the gym in a long time.  All of my friends are not at all into exercising or if they are they wouldn’t get up in the am to go to the gym with me.  And with my work hours not be consistent, I am just so exhausted when I get home.  What do you guys think of getting a personal trainer to help with the motivation & to show me exactly what I need to do at the gym to accomplish my goals??  I think if I had an appointment with a personal trainer it would help me stick to going.  I have also tried making an appointment with myself but I can always seem to find some sort of excuse to break it.  Or do you guys have any other suggestions on how to help with the motivation.  It also seem that I start off great & then I either stop or slip up, I think some of it has to do with the fact that you Thanks in advance for your input.[/COLOR]



Make an appointment with SOMEONE... a trainer or even just a friend! Put it in INK on your calendar and you will be much more apt to stick with it.  Good luck.



gudrench3 said:


> Hi there, my name is Angie...and I hope to be a loser!    I have decided to start the C25k program last night.  W1D1 is down!  I finished it...and I have to say that I surprised myself.  My long term goals are to lose 60 lobs; run a 5k in October, and run a race at WDW in 2013.  I'm glad to be a part of this group!!!



Welcome Angie! Did you read all of the info on page one? If not, go ahead and do it and then jump right in!  We are glad to have you with us!!!

Gotta run..... picking up DD and stopping at the transfer station....oh what a glamorous afternoon!!  ..............P


----------



## donac

LAST CALL FOR WEIGHTS

I have several people who have not even sent me their starting weight or their weight from this past Friday.

I would like to finish up the first week's stats.

thanks, 
Dona


----------



## mackeysmom

I was looking at pictures from my nephew's b-day party this weekend, and then dug out pictures from last year's party.   

I was happy that I was able to see a difference.   My stomach no longer protrudes out further than my chest, and you can see some space between my arm and my side.  I still have a way to go, but this is a good start.     I thought I'd share ...

This year:





Last year (an awful picture - I'm surprised I didn't delete right away):





My nephew not only outgrew that "forced smile" stage, but he also grew a few inches!

- Laura


----------



## my3princes

mackeysmom said:


> I was looking at pictures from my nephew's b-day party this weekend, and then dug out pictures from last year's party.
> 
> I was happy that I was able to see a difference.   My stomach no longer protrudes out further than my chest, and you can see some space between my arm and my side.  I still have a way to go, but this is a good start.     I thought I'd share ...
> 
> This year:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last year (an awful picture - I'm surprised I didn't delete right away):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My nephew not only outgrew that "forced smile" stage, but he also grew a few inches!
> 
> - Laura



You can definitely see a difference   Keep up the good work.


----------



## satorifound

mackeysmom said:


> I was looking at pictures from my nephew's b-day party this weekend, and then dug out pictures from last year's party.
> 
> I was happy that I was able to see a difference.   My stomach no longer protrudes out further than my chest, and you can see some space between my arm and my side.  I still have a way to go, but this is a good start.     I thought I'd share ...
> 
> This year:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last year (an awful picture - I'm surprised I didn't delete right away):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My nephew not only outgrew that "forced smile" stage, but he also grew a few inches!
> 
> - Laura



You can definitely see a difference.  Good job!


----------



## pjlla

mackeysmom said:


> I was looking at pictures from my nephew's b-day party this weekend, and then dug out pictures from last year's party.
> 
> I was happy that I was able to see a difference.   My stomach no longer protrudes out further than my chest, and you can see some space between my arm and my side.  I still have a way to go, but this is a good start.     I thought I'd share ...
> 
> This year:
> Last year (an awful picture - I'm surprised I didn't delete right away):
> My nephew not only outgrew that "forced smile" stage, but he also grew a few inches!
> 
> - Laura



Thanks for sharing!  Definite differences...... !  And your DNephew is stinkin' adorable!  

Off to serve dinner to the ungrateful masses!!   .........P


----------



## Disneywedding2010

Connie96 said:


> I will not give up.
> 
> I don't know if this will make any sense or not. I am doing really well with my food diary and keeping my calories in check and the scale is being good to me. Whenever I have experienced success like this before, I have always gotten excited and started doing all kinds of math (and spreadsheets) coming up with "if I lose this much each week, I'll be this weight by this date and if I lose THIS much then I'll be a Victoria's Secret model by the end of the month." Okay, that's a total exaggeration of my real thoughts on the subject, but you know what I mean. *I get over-excited and over-ambitious and then I burn out and pffffffft. That's it. (At least for a while, anyway.) *So, even though I am having some good successful days and I've had a couple of encouraging weigh-ins, mostly, I'm just trying not to get excited about it. I mean, I'm proud of the success but, I just want to concentrate on TODAY. I want to be successful in my choices TODAY. The scale is gonna show what it's gonna show when it's gonna show it. Until then, I choose to be content in the knowledge that I made healthful choices TODAY.




WOW! You took the words right out of my brain. That is me to a T!


----------



## Disneywedding2010

*I, Kristina, WILL NEVER GIVE UP!*


----------



## JacksLilWench

mackeysmom said:


> I was looking at pictures from my nephew's b-day party this weekend, and then dug out pictures from last year's party.
> 
> I was happy that I was able to see a difference.   My stomach no longer protrudes out further than my chest, and you can see some space between my arm and my side.  I still have a way to go, but this is a good start.     I thought I'd share ...
> 
> This year:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last year (an awful picture - I'm surprised I didn't delete right away):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My nephew not only outgrew that "forced smile" stage, but he also grew a few inches!
> 
> - Laura



You look amazing!!!  Whatever you're doing, keep doing it because it's working!!  I bet in the next birthday picture we won't even be able to see you!


----------



## SettinSail

I, Shawn will never ever give up !!!

Laura, you can tell a big difference from last year's picture - AWESOME   Thanks for sharing!

And this is all I have time for today.  It's after midnight here and I'm so disappointed in myself, I just ate some leftover potstickers with soy sauce so I think I'll be up tomorrow morning - sigh.....

Went over to my friend's house to have a few drinks tonight so that will put me up too!   Oh, well, tomorrow is a NEW DAY!!!

Talk to you all tomorrow

Shawn


----------



## Disneywedding2010

*Mackeysmom*: You CAN definately see a difference! 

Well, today wasn't all that productive. I got up, made a few phone calls, put dinner in the crockpot, vacummed, and finished details of our quick trip to FL in August. We are staying at the Contemporary for 4 nights and I made dinner reservations for each night. Ohanas, Chef Mickey's (dinner), Tony's, and Sci Fi. Magic Kingdom has extra magic hours the night we are going to eat at Tony's so we may spend part of the evening/late night there just to get a Disney "fix" for our quick trip. . 

Well, I'm off to go eat dinner. Everyone have a great night! 

 Going to eat dinner here in a few minutes (roast, potatoes, carrots) and then later get on the treadmill.


----------



## mikamah

DisCanCan said:


> And by the way..  GO CANUCKS!!! LOL


 



gudrench3 said:


> Hi there, my name is Angie...and I hope to be a loser!    I have decided to start the C25k program last night.  W1D1 is down!  I finished it...and I have to say that I surprised myself.  My long term goals are to lose 60 lobs; run a 5k in October, and run a race at WDW in 2013.  I'm glad to be a part of this group!!!


Welcome and good luck with the c25k.  I did it last year, as did many other ladies here, and did the princess half in february.  It's a fabulous program, and really helped get me moving and the idea of a disney race definitely was great motivation to keep moving.  

I, Kathy, will NEVER GIVE UP!!!
thanks, Pamela.  Love this idea.


----------



## mikamah

Laura- you look great, you can see a big difference.  I love seeing before, during and after pictures.


----------



## cclovesdis

I only have a few minutes, but I had to comment on 2 things.

Laura- You look so great! 

I, Christina, will not give up!

You know I mean business when I use my full name. 

Have a great, OP day tomorrow everyone!


Oh, I maintained at WW today. I am happy with that. I think I will splurge and get myself a little something anyway. I budgeted well for the week and still have money left-and tomorrow is payday.


----------



## bellebookworm9

I officially signed up for 3 months of WW online today.  Today was a sort of on plan day until dinner. But I still tracked everything and because I've used up my weekly extra points, found out how the activity points swap works. I did my C25K this morning, and if I hadn't already taken one shower after that, I would do some Wii Zumba tonight.

Mom had put some clothes on Layaway at KMart for me as part of my new "professional" wardrobe that I'll need for this coming year during Audiology clinic, and possibly this summer while I'm a teacher's aid. Both pairs of pants were just a teeny bit tight, but I'll hold on to them. One of the shirts was a little gappy in the chest area but I'll keep that too. The other two shirts were fine. 

I did some housework today and practiced my flute for the first time in a little over a month.   Now I'm off to do some studying for the GRE (I really need to do well on it to get into University of Florida!).


----------



## pjlla

cclovesdis said:


> I only have a few minutes, but I had to comment on 2 things.
> 
> Laura- You look so great!
> 
> I, Christina, will not give up!
> 
> You know I mean business when I use my full name.
> 
> Glad we had the whole name.... kind of like when the momma gets made at the kid and uses ALL the names (first, middle, last)!!
> Have a great, OP day tomorrow everyone!
> 
> 
> Oh, I maintained at WW today. I am happy with that. I think I will splurge and get myself a little something anyway. I budgeted well for the week and still have money left-and tomorrow is payday.



A maintain is NOT a gain!  What did you get??

******************
Speaking of rewards.... I rewarded myself a bit today with a 20 minute stroll through a local antiques mart.  Sure, I had frozen foods melting in the car (the store is near the grocery store), but I had nothing URGENT waiting for me at home immediately.  I love this store and have only taken the time to stop in one other time..... and that was LAST JUNE!  So that was my splurge today.  I didn't find what I was wanting, so no money spent, but it was a fun 20 minute!  

Well ladies... who has been working on on the organizational challenge??  I said I wouldn't have time to do this week's challenge until the kids got out of school, but I skipped a swim meeting tonight (bad swim parent ) and used the time wisely.   I started with organizing the upstairs freezer. I've always felt like this freezer was missing a shelf, so the upper section just ends up a big PILE of stuff.  But at least now it is an organized pile.  

Next up I straightened and cleaned out the downstairs (basement) pantry area.  I've always wanted to take the time to label the shelves so everyone in the family would know where to put the stuff away, so I finally did that!  It wasn't particularly messy or disorganized, but there was some old stuff hiding in the back that needed to GO!  

Then I helped DD with a bit of studying/proofreading and then organized and cleaned out both of the upstairs pantry areas (in the kitchen).  Don't think I need to label them, as things get moved around, depending on the season and such.... but each area has a definite "theme".... crackers/cereal/cookies, pasta/rice/couscous, canned goods, baking supplies, bread, coffee/tea, etc.  I just made sure that each item in the area is in the right "theme" spot.  

I didn't take the time tonight to wipe the shelves, but I may try to find the time to do it tomorrow.   If I get REALLY brave, I may attempt to organize the downstairs freezer!    Then all of my "food" areas will be organized.  I will take an inventory of the downstairs freezer when (if) I clean it out.  I have a feeling that there is more hiding in there than I realize!  Then, since it is time for my next round of meal planning, I'll plan a few weeks of meals to use up overages from the freezer.  

Tomorrow night's dinner  is grilled ham and cheese wraps with roasted peppers and mushroom, side salad.  Don't do sandwiches for dinner too often, but I KNOW I have an overage of sliced ham right now!  I don't like to buy cured meats, but I buy Hormel all-natural smoked ham with no nitrites, so I feel a bit better about it. It is expensive, so when I find it on sale, I stock up (it freezes well).... but I think I got carried away at the last sale!


I've got to be up and out at "normal" time tomorrow even though I'm not working.  DD needs to get to school by 8 am and I need to be at the HOnda dealer by 9 am to get my rear door hinges replaced and get my State inspection sticker.  *So here is tomorrow's QOTD a bit early........*


6/15 QOTD:  (Today is a "fluff" day ).  Besides your wedding/engagement ring(s), what is your favorite piece of jewelry??  Doesn't matter if it is real or costume.  Where did you get it?  Does it have any special meaning?

I've told this story somewhere before, but I don't think it was here.... anyhow....  My first Christmas with DH (we had been dating about 7 months) he bought me a pretty pendant.... oval opal surrounded by diamonds and rubies.  I wore it every waking moment.  It was my first and only piece of "real" jewelry.  I loved it because it bought it, but I was always a bit disappointed to find out (a year or so later) that he didn't really pick it out because he thought it was special, but because there was NO selection left when he went shopping late on 12/24 to buy my gift!  

I lost that pendant at work one day about 4 years later.... it was never found.  I was absolutely heart broken.  

Well... for my wedding gift DH found a picture of the pendant and took it to a jeweler and had the pendant remade.  Now it was doubly special!  And MORE special because he didn't HAVE to pick it by default, but he thought LONG and HARD about what would be a special gift.  He was inspired by a story I read him from a magazine one day.  

I should wear it more often, but I keep it tucked away in a safe place.  He bought me beautiful ruby and diamond earring jackets to match the pendant, but I've never had the opals to go in them.  Sometimes I used to wear them with pearl studs.  But since I stopped wearing earring when the kids were born, I can't wear them any more.  DD's birthstone is the ruby, so I may have the jackets made into actual earrings at some point in time and give them to her as a gift.  


Second favorite piece(s) of jewelry..... the italian charm bracelet that has a charm commemorating nearly all of my Disney trips and a second  bracelet that commemorates many of my Mother/Daughter trips!  

Anyhow.... sorry to ramble so long.  I'll be on tomorrow when I can!.........P


----------



## lovedvc

This is the beginning of my fourth month at boot camp training.  I had the trainer take all my measurements and my bmi.  I have lost inches in my calves, waist and hips and gained inches in my shoulder and biceps and thighs.  I have gone from 33.6 BMI to 29.6 BMI.  I haven't lost much weight, but that's absolutely fine with me as long as my BMI keeps going down and my waist.  I can deal with the inches in my shoulders and my biceps, I had shoulder surgery in November and I am getting back all the muscle I lost during my recovery.  My trainer keeps yelling at me to get rid of my scale because I obsess about the number.


----------



## mackeysmom

Thanks for all of the positive feedback on the "before" and "during" pictures - can't wait until the day comes and I can post an "after". 



lovedvc said:


> This is the beginning of my fourth month at boot camp training.



Can I ask where you do the boot camp?  I've looked into a few different boot camps on Long Island - it is something I'd love to do if I had a little extra $$ at the end of each month.  Great stats, btw. 

- Laura


----------



## trinaweena

QOTD I think I'll participate this time!

First off "yesterday's" question 

I, Katrina, will never give up!

Now todays. Ugh this is going to sound so so so silly but here goes.  I absolutly HATE jewlery.  I don't like to touch it and I especially don't like to wear it.  Sometimes just seeing earings on other people can give me creepy crawlies.  Granted I have a lot of weird fears and phobias (tin foil, kites, etc) but this is a big one.  I do love pearls though, but cannot afford any.  I've always told my boyfriend the onlt jewelry I'll ever wear is a ring on my finger when he finally decides to pop the question.  I'd rather have a new hard drive than a new necklace! (I think this is why he loves me).

That being said, and this is going to be the part that sounds silly but there are 6 things I do wear around my wrist. 1 is like one of those livestrong bracelt things but this one is for the show LOST because that show meant alot to me and its to remind me of the important friends i made due to that show. I also wear 5 silly bands.  I know I know silly bands are for kids and im twenty five but each one means something to me. One is a shark, my favorite animal, to remind me about strength and endurance and about being the best you can be and doing what you were made for. I have Pluto because we always say my dog is pluto. A wolf, to remind me that friends and family are always with me, I always have my pack. Minnie, to remind me that sometimes its ok to be fun and flirty, and finally Cinderella to remind me to never stop believing in my dreams, and if they don't come to me, then i need to go to the castle and get them!

So yes, a bit silly but as my boyfriend says, "It's so you i wouldnt expect anything different."

Had some cheesecake tonight, feeling unapologetic about it.  Need to get back on track regardless. Also have another essay to write and I can't understand why its not writing itself?


----------



## satorifound

lovedvc said:


> This is the beginning of my fourth month at boot camp training.  I had the trainer take all my measurements and my bmi.  I have lost inches in my calves, waist and hips and gained inches in my shoulder and biceps and thighs.  I have gone from 33.6 BMI to 29.6 BMI.  I haven't lost much weight, but that's absolutely fine with me as long as my BMI keeps going down and my waist.  I can deal with the inches in my shoulders and my biceps, I had shoulder surgery in November and I am getting back all the muscle I lost during my recovery.  My trainer keeps yelling at me to get rid of my scale because I obsess about the number.




That sounds like great progress.


----------



## satorifound

QOTD:  My favorite piece of jewelry besides my wedding ring is my diamond earrings.  I wear them everyday all year long.  I am not big on jewelry.  Plus, if I spend that much money on something I am going to wear it as often as possible.  LOL


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

Connie96 said:


> [I don't know if this will make any sense or not.  I have always gotten excited and started doing all kinds of math (and spreadsheets) coming up with "if I lose this much each week, I'll be this weight by this date and if I lose THIS much then I'll be a Victoria's Secret model by the end of the month." Okay, that's a total exaggeration of my real thoughts on the subject, but you know what I mean. I get over-excited and over-ambitious and then I burn out and pffffffft. That's it. (At least for a while, anyway.) So, even though I am having some good successful days and I've had a couple of encouraging weigh-ins, mostly, I'm just trying not to get excited about it. I mean, I'm proud of the success but, I just want to concentrate on TODAY. I want to be successful in my choices TODAY. The scale is gonna show what it's gonna show when it's gonna show it. Until then, I choose to be content in the knowledge that I made healthful choices TODAY.



Makes total sense and this is my issue as well.  As soon as I start getting alot of compliments I tend to slack off a bit like well my job is done here.  I will learn one day that the job will never be done and this is a life long journey.




tigger813 said:


> Another vent coming!!!! Client is now 15 minutes late! He was late last week so I took someone in his place! I'm so aggravated with people today! He was a little perturbed I took someone in his spot but that client also wanted a 30 minute massage so I took him. When people are late and I have other clients after them, I lose money! People can be so rude and selfish!
> 
> Rant over! (I think I'm starting to sound like Pete!)
> 
> have a NICE DAY!
> 
> TTFN



I totally get this.  At our office we have a 15 min late policy.  If your more than 15 min late you may need to be rescheduled if the sched is full.  If the child is sick we will do all we can to accomodate but if it is for a well visit and the doc is booked with patients we resched to a different day/time.  I have had people show up 30 plus minutes late for their well appt and then get made when we tell them they have to resched.  Why do people think its ok to make everyone else wait that showed up on time.  It is so frustrating.  Then I have to go talk with them and try to be nice and sympathetic to their situation because they are so angry....  I just cant stand it.



JacksLilWench said:


> I had a little date   It went really well....he might be a keeper, he agreed to watch Toy Story 3! (after we watched _his_ pick, _300_.  Which isn't too bad a movie if you like crazy bloody ones, lol)



any guy who agrees to watch TS is a keeper in my book  woohoo for all the compliments and stares.  Im sure that really was exciting for you.



mackeysmom said:


> I was looking at pictures from my nephew's b-day party this weekend, and then dug out pictures from last year's party.



You are looking great laura.  Definitely a big difference.  Keep up the good work.



cclovesdis said:


> Oh, I maintained at WW today. I am happy with that. I think I will splurge and get myself a little something anyway. I budgeted well for the week and still have money left-and tomorrow is payday.



Great job on both ends.  maintained your weight and your money.



pjlla said:


> 6/15 QOTD:  (Today is a "fluff" day ).  Besides your wedding/engagement ring(s), what is your favorite piece of jewelry??  Doesn't matter if it is real or costume.  Where did you get it?  Does it have any special meaning?



My parents bought me white gold hoop earrings with diamonds down the middle for my wedding.  They gave them to me the night before with a really nice "speech" they put together about how proud of the women I have become and about how much they love me.  Makes me want to tear up just thinking about it.  But anyway I have not taken them out of my ears since and its been almost 8 years.  (well I do take them out to clean them).  It is my most treasured piece along with my wedding/engagement rings.



lovedvc said:


> This is the beginning of my fourth month at boot camp training.  I had the trainer take all my measurements and my bmi.  I have lost inches in my calves, waist and hips and gained inches in my shoulder and biceps and thighs.  I have gone from 33.6 BMI to 29.6 BMI.  I haven't lost much weight, but that's absolutely fine with me as long as my BMI keeps going down and my waist.  I can deal with the inches in my shoulders and my biceps, I had shoulder surgery in November and I am getting back all the muscle I lost during my recovery.  My trainer keeps yelling at me to get rid of my scale because I obsess about the number.



Wow that is excellent.  Out of curiousity how is your bmi going down without you loosing weight.  I thought that is how it is normally calculated.  Is your training calculating it differently or do you just mean you are loosing enough to make your BMI go down just not as much as you thought you would expect it to with all your other great acheivments.  I am just asking because even at a good weight for me my BMI is still on the borderline of normal and overweight I think because of my bone structure and muscle.  My dh is the same way.  I wondered if there was a different way of calculating it.

**********************************************************

Hello all.  I am a bit tired seeing that it is now almost midnight and I have been on the computer for way too long.  But I wanted to say hello and let you know I am still doing good.  Thinking, journaling, drinking water.  For anyone that watches the Jersey shore I am going to start referring to this at TJD.  They use the term GTL which means Gym Tan Laundry.  Ok now that you all know my guilty pleasure and I am probably starting to sound a bit crazy I am going to sign off and get some sleep.  The lack of it is making me goofy.

Talk to you tomorrow.


----------



## trinaweena

mommyof2Pirates said:


> Hello all.  I am a bit tired seeing that it is now almost midnight and I have been on the computer for way too long.  But I wanted to say hello and let you know I am still doing good.  Thinking, journaling, drinking water.  For anyone that watches the Jersey shore I am going to start referring to this at TJD.  They use the term GTL which means Gym Tan Laundry.  Ok now that you all know my guilty pleasure and I am probably starting to sound a bit crazy I am going to sign off and get some sleep.  The lack of it is making me goofy.
> 
> Talk to you tomorrow.



I love Jersey Shore haha. It's my friend an I's guilty guilty pleasure. We just take pleasure in watching people that are so much less intelligent than we are haha! Really though those kids can be so dumb!


----------



## bellebookworm9

pjlla said:


> 6/15 QOTD:  (Today is a "fluff" day ).  Besides your wedding/engagement ring(s), what is your favorite piece of jewelry??  Doesn't matter if it is real or costume.  Where did you get it?  Does it have any special meaning?



I have two favorite pieces of jewelry, both Disney related of course.  

The first is a Mickey initial ring.





I saw a friend with one in 2007. I scoured the internet looking for one with my initial to no avail. Then, last year when we were in Disney, I found it in the Poly gift shop. I wear it almost every day.

My other favorite is a necklace that I bought on ebay for $3.50. I knew before we went down that I wanted to do a Pick a Pearl somewhere on property. These necklaces were pretty popular on the DIS at that time; they are a "Cinderella carriage" charm that the pearl goes in. I got the pearl at Downtown Disney. Although the silver is coming off the holder and it's more bronze now, I still love it. I don't wear it as often as the ring though.


----------



## Disneywedding2010

*6/15 QOTD: (Today is a "fluff" day ). Besides your wedding/engagement ring(s), what is your favorite piece of jewelry?? Doesn't matter if it is real or costume. Where did you get it? Does it have any special meaning?*

I have two:

When Josh passed away my mom looked high and low for his military dog tags. I told her I wanted to wear them to the funeral. Well, she couldn't find them. I talked to my Navy liason and explained the situation and they had a 2nd pair made for me so that I could waer them at the funeral. The day of the funeral I took my wedding and engagement ring along with his wedding ring and put them on his dog tags. I don't wear them all the time but for special occasions (his birthday, our wedding anniversary, Memorial Day, Veteran's Day, 4th of July, etc) and the rest of the year they are in my jewelry box.

Last Christmas I told Alan I wanted a necklace that had Josh, Maddie, and I's birthstones. I found one that I loved online and long story short he bought it for me for Christmas.


----------



## donac

Good morning everyone.

Thanks to those people who sent in their weights.  I will finish and post that this afternoon.

I don't wear a lot of jewerly.  I have two pieces.  A locket my dh gave me to wear on our wedding day.

For my 40th birthday my mom gave me a pin with 4 birth stones, mine, dh, and the two boys.  

Was cleaning my classroom yesterday and I thought I had a free period since the class had taken the AP when 3 students  came in.  they were juniors who couldn't get a ride home.  I didn't get as much done as I wanted but it is getting there.  I want to be finished  by Friday.  We have graduation on Monday but I don't have to go in to school.  Graduation is at the college in my town so I just have to be there by 1 on Monday.  Tuesday I have to go in to school to finish up stuff and a barbque.

Today I need to clean up paperwork.  Some essays still to read and then I have to file papers and put things away.  Tomorrow I have to give two exams so I will work on grades for the first exam and then grade the first exam during the second exam. 

Have to go and get breakfast 

Have a happy and healthy day.


----------



## my3princes

I need to make this quick.

I'm feeling a little better and am heading to work as it's a new job and I don't have time to be sick.

I Debra will never Quit

We have done some organizing around here this week.  We've moved the living room around a bit and put alot of things away that had been hanging around.  The air conditioner is in too.

My favorite piece of jewerly is a silver and abalone necklace that my DH bought for me last year for Valentine's day.  It has beautiful jewel tones in it.  I had mentioned that I liked it when we were in a jewerly store.  I had no idea that he had gone back to get it until I opened it on Valentine's day   It's not something that I can wear everyday, but great for special outfits.


----------



## tigger813

QOTD: Favorite piece of jewelry is my Mickey Head earrings. I have 3 different colored ones that I wear. Currently I can only find the clear stone ones. I prefer the blue ones the most. I also have a pair of pink ones.

Dress rehearsal was 4 1/2 hours last night. Ash and I got home at 8:30! Izzie was already asleep. Had time to catch up with other moms that I haven't seen much lately so it was fun. The only frustrating thing was that I was in charge of Izzie's class. Once they did their performance they were free to go or sit and watch. Well, apparently some parents thought that meant I was going to baby-sit their children for another hour or two! I don't think SO!!! Some got the hint others did not! I moved away from them but kept looking over at the kids. Just blows my mind!

Getting a pedicure at work this morning since my client canceled. Then I'm having lunch with a friend. Tonight I have to go 6th Grade Parent Orientation. Tomorrow is Kindergarten performance and then I'm coming home to fill 50 water balloons and then I have to work from 5-8 giving 2 massages. And Friday is field day and I'm happy to say that the weather is looking better.

Tummy is a bit better this morning. I need to get drinking my water. 

Gotta run!

TTFN


----------



## lovedvc

mommyof2Pirates said:


> Wow that is excellent.  Out of curiousity how is your bmi going down without you loosing weight.  I thought that is how it is normally calculated.  Is your training calculating it differently or do you just mean you are loosing enough to make your BMI go down just not as much as you thought you would expect it to with all your other great acheivments.  I am just asking because even at a good weight for me my BMI is still on the borderline of normal and overweight I think because of my bone structure and muscle.  My dh is the same way.  I wondered if there was a different way of calculating it.



Actually my weight is not factored into the BMI calculations at all.  He has the BMI scale that he uses on 4 parts of my body.  He uses two parts of my arms, my stomach and my back.  It's a small scale that pinches the fat and he adds those 4 numbers together.  The number that he gets is then looked up on a chart using my age.  (It's a little embarrassing letting him grab my fat but luckily the amount to grab is getting smaller.)


----------



## lisah0711

Good morning all!  

*Laura,* I love your before and after pics!    Your hard work is paying off!  

 Angie!  You will love the Princess Half!  

*Kathy,* good luck with your race today!    Can't wait to hear all about it! 

*CC,* Pamela is right -- a maintain is a good thing!  



pjlla said:


> 6/15 QOTD:  (Today is a "fluff" day ).  Besides your wedding/engagement ring(s), what is your favorite piece of jewelry??  Doesn't matter if it is real or costume.  Where did you get it?  Does it have any special meaning?



I'm not a big jewelry person.  I can't wear my wedding/engagement rings anymore because they are too big.    I don't want to size them for a bit longer so I only do it once.  I now have a lovely anniversary ring that I wear instead.    I wear Mickey Mouse earrings all the time, too.  I have silver dangling Mickey heads and gold ones.  I switch off with my watches which are nice but not fabulous.  If I'm going to court I do have some beautiful costume brooches that I wear -- big splashy ones with lots of rhinestones.  This is a fun question!

*Katrina,* it sounds like your boyfriend totally gets you and loves you for who you are!  

*Lindsay,* ah, the perils of being the boss and dealing with the late folks.    My personal favorites are the drop ins or the ones who want to talk to you when they run into you somewhere else.  

*Dona,* it's nice that kids feel comfortable enough to hang out in your classroom.  

*Deb* and *Tracey* glad that you are feeling better!  

I got all the pantry/refridgerator stuff done for the organizational challenge but it's going to have to wait until the week-end, or maybe next, for the grocery list/shopping redo.  I do spread up the comforters and try and keep up with the dishes so that is still hanging on.  

With a busy week, visitors and then end of school it may just be a maintain this week and I'm okay with that!


----------



## mikamah

pjlla said:


> A6/15 QOTD:  (Today is a "fluff" day ).  Besides your wedding/engagement ring(s), what is your favorite piece of jewelry??  Doesn't matter if it is real or costume.  Where did you get it?  Does it have any special meaning?


I have a gold cross that my friends from work gave me after my dad died to remember him by, and for my 40th b-day, the same friends gave me a white gold mother and child pendant, which wear most of the time, but do change to the cross for special occasions.  I usually wear silver.   I also have my grandmother's engagement ring which is a aquamarine, with a really lacy gold pattern, so it's fragile so i don't wear it too often, but I always remember her wearing it, and when she had dementia, she was always fiddling with it.  I also have a single pearl pendant with earrings I had made from clipped to pierced that my dad gave my mom on their wedding day.  After my mom died, and we went through all her things, and jewelry, she hadn't really said what she wanted to go to who, I thought I should write a little note and leave it in my jewelry as to who should get what.  I have 3 nieces and 3 nephews.  



trinaweena said:


> I also wear 5 silly bands.  I know I know silly bands are for kids and im twenty five but each one means something to me. One is a shark, my favorite animal, to remind me about strength and endurance and about being the best you can be and doing what you were made for. I have Pluto because we always say my dog is pluto. A wolf, to remind me that friends and family are always with me, I always have my pack. Minnie, to remind me that sometimes its ok to be fun and flirty, and finally Cinderella to remind me to never stop believing in my dreams, and if they don't come to me, then i need to go to the castle and get them!


I love how your bracelets all have meaning.  When I started to train for the princess half, I wore a princess silly band for motivation to run, and at work one day, I was taking care of a young girl, probably 18 or 19, and she was so scared, and I gave it to her for encouragement.  



mommyof2Pirates said:


> My parents bought me white gold hoop earrings with diamonds down the middle for my wedding.  They gave them to me the night before with a really nice "speech" they put together about how proud of the women I have become and about how much they love me.  Makes me want to tear up just thinking about it.  But anyway I have not taken them out of my ears since and its been almost 8 years.  (well I do take them out to clean them).  It is my most treasured piece along with my wedding/engagement rings.
> .


That is such a wonderful memory.



tigger813 said:


> QOTD: Favorite piece of jewelry is my Mickey Head earrings. I have 3 different colored ones that I wear. Currently I can only find the clear stone ones. I prefer the blue ones the most. I also have a pair of pink ones.


I have the same 3 pairs, I think. Mine are the cheap dangly ones though, and I get a new pair on most trips since they turn green over time.  I don't take them out to shower or anything, so that's why. 

Good morning, bl friends.

I have my 5k tonight, so I thought I need to just sit and relax this morning before work.  Though, I am sad I didn't keep up with the washing dishes challenge at night, and last night's dinner dishes are calling to me.  But I'll ignore them a bit longer.  
I'm excited about the 5k, and am feeling ready to push myself, and maybe beat 40 minutes.  Last year, it was my first 5k, and i finished in 43.31, and I was thinking that this year, I would be so much faster and thinner, but I'm actually just about the same weight, and a bit faster, but I haven't been trying to run faster when I do get out, so we'll see how it goes. I definitely have more endurance than I had last year.  I'm confident I'll beat the 43.  
One of the other mom's from baseball is going to run it too, and a couple girls from work.  They say I have inspired them, so that makes me feel good.  I'm excited for them.   It's looking like a beautiful night too.  

Eating front, journalled for 2 days in a row, but ate a whole sleeve of ritz crackers last night in front of the tv.  Wish I could say I was carbing up, but it was just mindless snacking.  No more of that.  Summer is here!!  I can kick some of this weight to the curb once and for all.  

Hope you all have a great day!!


----------



## dumbo_buddy

good morning everyone!!

it is a beautiful day out and i'm stuck inside! waaaah! we are having a box spring delivered today and they gave me a 8-12 window. and you KNOW they won't show til like 12:15. annoying! i want to go out for a run/walk so bad!!! i hope they come soon so i can go!

QOTD: i'm not a big jewelry person. i have some nice things that DH has bought for me. i keep hinting that i'm not really into jewelry but he doesn't get it. i don't even wear my engagement/wedding ring set that much anymore. it's nice and from tiffanys and all that but i prefer just wear a flat band.

you know what i do love? my watch. it's an ugly black swiss army watch. i had one that i got in the EIGHTH GRADE that i wore everyday until it literally just dissolved a few years ago. i was so bummed. DH got me a new one. i think it cost like $150. i wear it all the time. a few years ago i got a really fancy job and DH insisted i needed to wear a fancy rolex. so, i have a rolex but i never wear it! when will he learn? LOL!

i would like a disney piece of jewelry but something that isn't too obvious. i can never seem to find something when we visit. one day though i'll find something and i'll know it's "the one."


----------



## dumbo_buddy

*kathy!!* have a great time at the 5k tonight!! can't wait to hear about it. i think you should wear a tiara in honor of the princess half. hehe


----------



## SettinSail

I've enjoyed seeing everyone's commitment to staying the course and hearing all the jewelry stories

I LOVE jewelry and have many many pieces, a few nice ones but mostly costume jewelry.  Right now my favorite is my Thomas Sabo charm bracelet.  I just put my last charm on it yesterday so now I have 14 charms, all reminding me of things I saw on my travels in Europe.



cclovesdis said:


> Oh, I maintained at WW today. I am happy with that. I think I will splurge and get myself a little something anyway. I budgeted well for the week and still have money left-and tomorrow is payday.



Good for you CC





mommyof2Pirates said:


> But I wanted to say hello and let you know I am still doing good.  Thinking, journaling, drinking water.  For anyone that watches the Jersey shore I am going to start referring to this at TJD.



   Love it !



lovedvc said:


> Actually my weight is not factored into the BMI calculations at all.  He has the BMI scale that he uses on 4 parts of my body.  He uses two parts of my arms, my stomach and my back.  It's a small scale that pinches the fat and he adds those 4 numbers together.  The number that he gets is then looked up on a chart using my age.  (It's a little embarrassing letting him grab my fat but luckily the amount to grab is getting smaller.)



Are you sure this isn't your body _composition_?  If it is, that is excellent to get your fat percentage down into the 20's.  That is not easy for a woman to do.
I googled BMI and could not find anything about it being done any way other than weight/height  I have to lose 6 pounds to lower my BMI by one number.   Any way, you are making excellent progress

I was shocked to see that my drinks last night and late night salt escapades did not make the scale go up this morning  We had a very tough yoga class today.  I had sweat dripping onto my mat.  She had us doing a lot of core work and anytime I have to hold my own body weight, it is QUITE a workout 

I just got back from the grocery store with a friend.  She drove us out to the really nice store about 10 miles away.  They have stuff you don't normally see here like Rice Krispies cereal, cashews, boursin cheese, Ben & Jerry's ice cream, etc.  I bought some things I should not have and when I was putting things away I started eating a few of this and a few of that  Oy!
Finally jumped on here to get away from that and get my head back on track.

Tonight, I have a wine tasting event which will mean more alcohol and more snacky type food.  I'm going to have to watch myself or I will have a gain this week

Have a great day!

Shawn


----------



## Rose&Mike

Sorry I have been a little MIA, but I have been reading along.

Just wanted to say:

*Kathy--have a fabulous race today!!! I hope there are no 4s in your finishing time!!*

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## Zhoen

6/15 QOTD: (Today is a "fluff" day ). Besides your wedding/engagement ring(s), what is your favorite piece of jewelry?? Doesn't matter if it is real or costume. Where did you get it? Does it have any special meaning?

I like pretty, sparkly jewelry, but I'm not allowed to wear it at work, and I never go anywhere "dress up" in my off time, so between that, metal prices at the moment, and my daughters turning my jewelry case into their personal toybox... I haven't bought any in a long time.  Most of my jewelry is currently in a big tangle that  I intend to untangle when they are about 16 and understand what "don't touch" means... (Not saying that they won't still touch it, just that they'll be sly and put it back when they're done...)

Honestly, out of everything I have (and none of it is anything high-end like Tiffany's...)  I have two favorite bracelets that almost match, they both say "Baby Girl (my last name)" they are so tiny that I could almost wear them for rings... and they were put on my girls the day they were born, only the dates are different.  I guard those more than any other jewelry I have, and wish I could think of some clever way to turn them into "real" jewelry that I could wear...

************

Today is awesome.  Today is the first day of summer here.  Today I will NOT get a call from Stinkerbelle's school about some ridiculous thing she did, I was nowhere near the school at 0805 when she would normally be late and I did not have a panic attack about what time it was.  Did she scream when I left her at home with her father?  Heck yes... but he's not going to launch an intrusive line of questioning about what is wrong with us as parents and why does she hate Mommy leaving like the school does.  Ahh... feel all that stress and pressure that's NOT in the air??? Me neither!  

AND today is payday, so I just moved all the "leftover" money from my last paycheck as well as the "extra" money (I budget for a round number and skim the rest off into savings every payday) from this check over into my "Disney" account.   Yay.  It is sooo long before our trip, and I've already paid for our lodging, but somehow I'm not going to feel relaxed until it's all paid for.

Stinkerbelle weight a bottle of bleach last night, I know because it was still on the scale this morning... so at first my scale told me an AWESOME number... but I knew it wasn't right (The scale had "zeroed" with the bottle on it, so my weight was my real weight minus the weight of the bottle)  But anyway, even after I zeroed it, it was down a pound, which, considering the weekend I had is a miracle... I am very inspired to behave myself for the next two days hoping for another 1.5 week... this new version of WW seems to be much slower than the old version... the price of "free" fruit..  

Happy day!


----------



## Connie96

pjlla said:


> 6/15 QOTD:  (Today is a "fluff" day ).  Besides your wedding/engagement ring(s), what is your favorite piece of jewelry??  Doesn't matter if it is real or costume.  Where did you get it?  Does it have any special meaning?



I'm with the "not that into jewelry" crowd but I have two favorites. I know I told y'all about my Mickey watch a couple challenges ago. DH and I got matching gold watches with diamond "numbers" with a gold Mickey on the watch face at WDW back in 2002 and we wear them every day. (Was it *Nancy *that said you want Disney but not obvious? This is a good one for that. Nobody notices it's Disney unless they are looking directly at it.)

I also have a new bracelet that DH gave me for Christmas. It's from www.inspiredendurance.com. I have the black bracelet with three beads: 5K, 10K and 13.1. I'm really proud of this one. Maybe someday I can add beads for 26.2 or Triathlon or Cycling or something.


----------



## dumbo_buddy

connie!! i love both of your pieces! the watch is great! you're right...it's not OBVIOUS disney but it definitely IS disney! is it waterproof? 

and the bracelet is AWESOME! at the princess expo i was eyeballing something similar with the 13.1 on it. i should have just gotten it. it is definitely something you can be so proud to wear!!!

**************************

well, it's 12 now which means the box spring delivery guy is late. 8-12 window my butt! they just called 5 min ago to say he'll be there by 12:30. yeah, i'm not holding my breath. annoying. it is SO nice out. wahhhh!!!!

and after naps i've already committed to driving to jersey to go to the paramus mall for chick fil a. there's a disney store there too and i HAVE TO GET DH HIS FATHERS DAY GIFT! i don't know what to get! our anniversary is next week too. he is so hard to shop for and i just have no clue.


----------



## gudrench3

I'm with the "not that into jewelry" crowd too but I have two favorites as well!  My Mother passed away in 2001, so my Dad took her wedding ring and his and had them melted down to make a Texas shaped necklace for me with her small diamonds on it.  I wear it anytime I need to feel her close to me.  He also had a Texas shaped nugget ring for himself and a Texas shaped necklace for my brother that he gave to his wife.  It is the MOST SPECIAL piece of jewelry to me. Haha, can yall tell we are from Texas? 

My second piece is a necklace and bracelet set from James Avery.  It's a silver ithacus (sp?) fish symbol.  I've very plain jane, and this fits my style to a t!


----------



## Connie96

dumbo_buddy said:


> connie!! i love both of your pieces! the watch is great! you're right...it's not OBVIOUS disney but it definitely IS disney! is it waterproof?



It's marked "water resistant" on the back. I've gotten it wet a few times doing dishes or giving DD a bath and haven't had any trouble out of it. I've never really submerged it or anything so I don't know how it would handle that.


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

mikamah said:


> II have my 5k tonight, so I thought I need to just sit and relax this morning before work.



Good Luck tonight Kathy.  I know you will do great.  Have fun!!!!



Connie96 said:


> I also have a new bracelet that DH gave me for Christmas. It's from www.inspiredendurance.com. I have the black bracelet with three beads: 5K, 10K and 13.1. I'm really proud of this one.



I love this bracelet and I am going to look into putting it on my xmas list for next year.

********************************************************

Just a few seconds left me to say hello got to get back to work as I have a teleconference shortly.Things are going well.  TJD!!!!!!!

The scale is lowering so I am crossing my fingers that it continues.  I just need one good week for me mentally!!!  Yes I know rose I am so results driven.  I just cant help it.  I think if I see a really good week I will lay off the number a bit.  I think.......

Anyway have a great day everyone.


----------



## pjlla

lovedvc said:


> This is the beginning of my fourth month at boot camp training.  I had the trainer take all my measurements and my bmi.  I have lost inches in my calves, waist and hips and gained inches in my shoulder and biceps and thighs.  I have gone from 33.6 BMI to 29.6 BMI.  I haven't lost much weight, but that's absolutely fine with me as long as my BMI keeps going down and my waist.  I can deal with the inches in my shoulders and my biceps, I had shoulder surgery in November and I am getting back all the muscle I lost during my recovery.  My trainer keeps yelling at me to get rid of my scale because I obsess about the number.



That is GREAT! It is good proof that the number on the scale isn't always the most important number!



trinaweena said:


> QOTD I think I'll participate this time!
> 
> First off "yesterday's" question
> 
> I, Katrina, will never give up!
> 
> Now todays. Ugh this is going to sound so so so silly but here goes.  I absolutly HATE jewlery.  I don't like to touch it and I especially don't like to wear it.  Sometimes just seeing earings on other people can give me creepy crawlies.  Granted I have a lot of weird fears and phobias (tin foil, kites, etc) but this is a big one.  I do love pearls though, but cannot afford any.  I've always told my boyfriend the onlt jewelry I'll ever wear is a ring on my finger when he finally decides to pop the question.  I'd rather have a new hard drive than a new necklace! (I think this is why he loves me).
> 
> That being said, and this is going to be the part that sounds silly but there are 6 things I do wear around my wrist. 1 is like one of those livestrong bracelt things but this one is for the show LOST because that show meant alot to me and its to remind me of the important friends i made due to that show. I also wear 5 silly bands.  I know I know silly bands are for kids and im twenty five but each one means something to me. One is a shark, my favorite animal, to remind me about strength and endurance and about being the best you can be and doing what you were made for. I have Pluto because we always say my dog is pluto. A wolf, to remind me that friends and family are always with me, I always have my pack. Minnie, to remind me that sometimes its ok to be fun and flirty, and finally Cinderella to remind me to never stop believing in my dreams, and if they don't come to me, then i need to go to the castle and get them!
> 
> So yes, a bit silly but as my boyfriend says, "It's so you i wouldnt expect anything different."
> 
> Had some cheesecake tonight, feeling unapologetic about it.  Need to get back on track regardless. Also have another essay to write and I can't understand why its not writing itself?



Have to admit....I've never heard of a jewelry phobia.  Is is the metal that bothers you?



mommyof2Pirates said:


> My parents bought me white gold hoop earrings with diamonds down the middle for my wedding.  They gave them to me the night before with a really nice "speech" they put together about how proud of the women I have become and about how much they love me.  Makes me want to tear up just thinking about it.  But anyway I have not taken them out of my ears since and its been almost 8 years.  (well I do take them out to clean them).  It is my most treasured piece along with my wedding/engagement rings.
> 
> Nice to have something so special to remember your wedding day AND your parents!
> 
> Wow that is excellent.  Out of curiousity how is your bmi going down without you loosing weight.  I thought that is how it is normally calculated.  Is your training calculating it differently or do you just mean you are loosing enough to make your BMI go down just not as much as you thought you would expect it to with all your other great acheivments.  I am just asking because even at a good weight for me my BMI is still on the borderline of normal and overweight I think because of my bone structure and muscle.  My dh is the same way.  I wondered if there was a different way of calculating it.
> 
> I'm guessing she has lost fat but gained muscle....hence the lower BMI and decreased inches, but not a lot of change on the scale.
> 
> **********************************************************
> 
> Hello all.  I am a bit tired seeing that it is now almost midnight and I have been on the computer for way too long.  But I wanted to say hello and let you know I am still doing good.  Thinking, journaling, drinking water.  For anyone that watches the Jersey shore I am going to start referring to this at TJD.  They use the term GTL which means Gym Tan Laundry.  Ok now that you all know my guilty pleasure and I am probably starting to sound a bit crazy I am going to sign off and get some sleep.  The lack of it is making me goofy.
> 
> Talk to you tomorrow.



Don't know anything about Jersey Shore.... is that the list of their priorities or their daily to-do list??



bellebookworm9 said:


> I have two favorite pieces of jewelry, both Disney related of course.
> 
> The first is a Mickey initial ring.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I saw a friend with one in 2007. I scoured the internet looking for one with my initial to no avail. Then, last year when we were in Disney, I found it in the Poly gift shop. I wear it almost every day.
> 
> That is so neat!  DD would love that!
> 
> My other favorite is a necklace that I bought on ebay for $3.50. I knew before we went down that I wanted to do a Pick a Pearl somewhere on property. These necklaces were pretty popular on the DIS at that time; they are a "Cinderella carriage" charm that the pearl goes in. I got the pearl at Downtown Disney. Although the silver is coming off the holder and it's more bronze now, I still love it. I don't wear it as often as the ring though.



DD got a pearl in Japan during our second trip to Disney in 2004.... we still haven't done anything with it, but it would be so cool to find a charm like that!



Disneywedding2010 said:


> *6/15 QOTD: (Today is a "fluff" day ). Besides your wedding/engagement ring(s), what is your favorite piece of jewelry?? Doesn't matter if it is real or costume. Where did you get it? Does it have any special meaning?*
> 
> I have two:
> 
> When Josh passed away my mom looked high and low for his military dog tags. I told her I wanted to wear them to the funeral. Well, she couldn't find them. I talked to my Navy liason and explained the situation and they had a 2nd pair made for me so that I could waer them at the funeral. The day of the funeral I took my wedding and engagement ring along with his wedding ring and put them on his dog tags. I don't wear them all the time but for special occasions (his birthday, our wedding anniversary, Memorial Day, Veteran's Day, 4th of July, etc) and the rest of the year they are in my jewelry box.
> 
> Last Christmas I told Alan I wanted a necklace that had Josh, Maddie, and I's birthstones. I found one that I loved online and long story short he bought it for me for Christmas.



Those are probably the most special things I've heard about so far.



donac said:


> Good morning everyone.
> 
> Thanks to those people who sent in their weights.  I will finish and post that this afternoon.
> 
> I don't wear a lot of jewerly.  I have two pieces.  A locket my dh gave me to wear on our wedding day.
> 
> For my 40th birthday my mom gave me a pin with 4 birth stones, mine, dh, and the two boys.
> 
> Was cleaning my classroom yesterday and I thought I had a free period since the class had taken the AP when 3 students  came in.  they were juniors who couldn't get a ride home.  I didn't get as much done as I wanted but it is getting there.  I want to be finished  by Friday.  We have graduation on Monday but I don't have to go in to school.  Graduation is at the college in my town so I just have to be there by 1 on Monday.  Tuesday I have to go in to school to finish up stuff and a barbque.
> 
> Today I need to clean up paperwork.  Some essays still to read and then I have to file papers and put things away.  Tomorrow I have to give two exams so I will work on grades for the first exam and then grade the first exam during the second exam.
> 
> Have to go and get breakfast
> 
> Have a happy and healthy day.



Did you put those students to work? I would have!  

WOOHOO onthe end of the year!!



my3princes said:


> I need to make this quick.
> 
> I'm feeling a little better and am heading to work as it's a new job and I don't have time to be sick.
> 
> I Debra will never Quit
> 
> We have done some organizing around here this week.  We've moved the living room around a bit and put alot of things away that had been hanging around.  The air conditioner is in too.
> 
> My favorite piece of jewerly is a silver and abalone necklace that my DH bought for me last year for Valentine's day.  It has beautiful jewel tones in it.  I had mentioned that I liked it when we were in a jewerly store.  I had no idea that he had gone back to get it until I opened it on Valentine's day   It's not something that I can wear everyday, but great for special outfits.



Does the abalone have a lot of purple in it? I know you really like purple, so I figure it probably does and that is probably what attracted you to it.  



tigger813 said:


> QOTD: Favorite piece of jewelry is my Mickey Head earrings. I have 3 different colored ones that I wear. Currently I can only find the clear stone ones. I prefer the blue ones the most. I also have a pair of pink ones.
> 
> Dress rehearsal was 4 1/2 hours last night. Ash and I got home at 8:30! Izzie was already asleep. Had time to catch up with other moms that I haven't seen much lately so it was fun. The only frustrating thing was that I was in charge of Izzie's class. Once they did their performance they were free to go or sit and watch. Well, apparently some parents thought that meant I was going to baby-sit their children for another hour or two! I don't think SO!!! Some got the hint others did not! I moved away from them but kept looking over at the kids. Just blows my mind!
> 
> Getting a pedicure at work this morning since my client canceled. Then I'm having lunch with a friend. Tonight I have to go 6th Grade Parent Orientation. Tomorrow is Kindergarten performance and then I'm coming home to fill 50 water balloons and then I have to work from 5-8 giving 2 massages. And Friday is field day and I'm happy to say that the weather is looking better.
> 
> Tummy is a bit better this morning. I need to get drinking my water.
> 
> Gotta run!
> 
> TTFN



GLad your belly is better.  As usual, crazy busy days for you!  When do you leave to stay with your Mom??



lovedvc said:


> Actually my weight is not factored into the BMI calculations at all.  He has the BMI scale that he uses on 4 parts of my body.  He uses two parts of my arms, my stomach and my back.  It's a small scale that pinches the fat and he adds those 4 numbers together.  The number that he gets is then looked up on a chart using my age.  (It's a little embarrassing letting him grab my fat but luckily the amount to grab is getting smaller.)



Ewwww....back fat.  Saw a bit too much of mine while trying on bras at Victoria's Secret today.



lisah0711 said:


> I'm not a big jewelry person.  I can't wear my wedding/engagement rings anymore because they are too big.    I don't want to size them for a bit longer so I only do it once.  I now have a lovely anniversary ring that I wear instead.    I wear Mickey Mouse earrings all the time, too.  I have silver dangling Mickey heads and gold ones.  I switch off with my watches which are nice but not fabulous.  If I'm going to court I do have some beautiful costume brooches that I wear -- big splashy ones with lots of rhinestones.  This is a fun question!
> 
> Yes.... wait on the rings.  Don't do like I did and have to get it done multiple times!  Ilove splashy brooches.  I bought the neatest one at Macy's a few months ago.  I saw it on the clearance table one table, but didn't want to pay the $17. A few weeks later it was still there and I still loved it, so I grabbed it.  It is a large gold key with some filigree and pearls. I pinned it on my favorite Gap denim jacket and I LOVE the way it looks there!
> 
> I got all the pantry/refridgerator stuff done for the organizational challenge but it's going to have to wait until the week-end, or maybe next, for the grocery list/shopping redo.  I do spread up the comforters and try and keep up with the dishes so that is still hanging on.
> 
> With a busy week, visitors and then end of school it may just be a maintain this week and I'm okay with that!



Glad I'm not the only one keeping up with the organizational challenge.  Buffy hasn't been here much lately..... I figure she must be crazy busy with end of the school year stuff.  I should text her and tell her we miss her!!



mikamah said:


> I have a gold cross that my friends from work gave me after my dad died to remember him by, and for my 40th b-day, the same friends gave me a white gold mother and child pendant, which wear most of the time, but do change to the cross for special occasions.  I usually wear silver.   I also have my grandmother's engagement ring which is a aquamarine, with a really lacy gold pattern, so it's fragile so i don't wear it too often, but I always remember her wearing it, and when she had dementia, she was always fiddling with it.  I also have a single pearl pendant with earrings I had made from clipped to pierced that my dad gave my mom on their wedding day.  After my mom died, and we went through all her things, and jewelry, she hadn't really said what she wanted to go to who, I thought I should write a little note and leave it in my jewelry as to who should get what.  I have 3 nieces and 3 nephews.
> 
> I love how your bracelets all have meaning.  When I started to train for the princess half, I wore a princess silly band for motivation to run, and at work one day, I was taking care of a young girl, probably 18 or 19, and she was so scared, and I gave it to her for encouragement.
> 
> That is such a wonderful memory.
> 
> I have the same 3 pairs, I think. Mine are the cheap dangly ones though, and I get a new pair on most trips since they turn green over time.  I don't take them out to shower or anything, so that's why.
> 
> Good morning, bl friends.
> 
> I have my 5k tonight, so I thought I need to just sit and relax this morning before work.  Though, I am sad I didn't keep up with the washing dishes challenge at night, and last night's dinner dishes are calling to me.  But I'll ignore them a bit longer.
> I'm excited about the 5k, and am feeling ready to push myself, and maybe beat 40 minutes.  Last year, it was my first 5k, and i finished in 43.31, and I was thinking that this year, I would be so much faster and thinner, but I'm actually just about the same weight, and a bit faster, but I haven't been trying to run faster when I do get out, so we'll see how it goes. I definitely have more endurance than I had last year.  I'm confident I'll beat the 43.
> One of the other mom's from baseball is going to run it too, and a couple girls from work.  They say I have inspired them, so that makes me feel good.  I'm excited for them.   It's looking like a beautiful night too.
> 
> Eating front, journalled for 2 days in a row, but ate a whole sleeve of ritz crackers last night in front of the tv.  Wish I could say I was carbing up, but it was just mindless snacking.  No more of that.  Summer is here!!  I can kick some of this weight to the curb once and for all.
> 
> Hope you all have a great day!!



BEST OF LUCK with the race tonight!  The weather is certainly cooperating!! 



dumbo_buddy said:


> good morning everyone!!
> 
> it is a beautiful day out and i'm stuck inside! waaaah! we are having a box spring delivered today and they gave me a 8-12 window. and you KNOW they won't show til like 12:15. annoying! i want to go out for a run/walk so bad!!! i hope they come soon so i can go!
> 
> QOTD: i'm not a big jewelry person. i have some nice things that DH has bought for me. i keep hinting that i'm not really into jewelry but he doesn't get it. i don't even wear my engagement/wedding ring set that much anymore. it's nice and from tiffanys and all that but i prefer just wear a flat band.
> 
> you know what i do love? my watch. it's an ugly black swiss army watch. i had one that i got in the EIGHTH GRADE that i wore everyday until it literally just dissolved a few years ago. i was so bummed. DH got me a new one. i think it cost like $150. i wear it all the time. a few years ago i got a really fancy job and DH insisted i needed to wear a fancy rolex. so, i have a rolex but i never wear it! when will he learn? LOL!
> 
> i would like a disney piece of jewelry but something that isn't too obvious. i can never seem to find something when we visit. one day though i'll find something and i'll know it's "the one."



SOrry about themattress delivery hold-up.... as usual, home delivery stuff is a PITA!

Gotta run!...........................P


----------



## pjlla

SettinSail said:


> I've enjoyed seeing everyone's commitment to staying the course and hearing all the jewelry stories
> 
> I LOVE jewelry and have many many pieces, a few nice ones but mostly costume jewelry.  Right now my favorite is my Thomas Sabo charm bracelet.  I just put my last charm on it yesterday so now I have 14 charms, all reminding me of things I saw on my travels in Europe.
> 
> What a great idea!!
> 
> I just got back from the grocery store with a friend.  She drove us out to the really nice store about 10 miles away.  They have stuff you don't normally see here like Rice Krispies cereal, cashews, boursin cheese, Ben & Jerry's ice cream, etc.  I bought some things I should not have and when I was putting things away I started eating a few of this and a few of that  Oy!
> Finally jumped on here to get away from that and get my head back on track.
> 
> Tonight, I have a wine tasting event which will mean more alcohol and more snacky type food.  I'm going to have to watch myself or I will have a gain this week
> 
> Have a great day!
> 
> Shawn



YUmmy stuff from the store.... but HIDE IT!



Zhoen said:


> 6/15 QOTD: (Today is a "fluff" day ). Besides your wedding/engagement ring(s), what is your favorite piece of jewelry?? Doesn't matter if it is real or costume. Where did you get it? Does it have any special meaning?
> 
> I like pretty, sparkly jewelry, but I'm not allowed to wear it at work, and I never go anywhere "dress up" in my off time, so between that, metal prices at the moment, and my daughters turning my jewelry case into their personal toybox... I haven't bought any in a long time.  Most of my jewelry is currently in a big tangle that  I intend to untangle when they are about 16 and understand what "don't touch" means... (Not saying that they won't still touch it, just that they'll be sly and put it back when they're done...)
> 
> My necklaces are currently in a hopeless tangle because the rack that holds them fell off the wall last week!  I should make that a priority today to fix everything.
> 
> Honestly, out of everything I have (and none of it is anything high-end like Tiffany's...)  I have two favorite bracelets that almost match, they both say "Baby Girl (my last name)" they are so tiny that I could almost wear them for rings... and they were put on my girls the day they were born, only the dates are different.  I guard those more than any other jewelry I have, and wish I could think of some clever way to turn them into "real" jewelry that I could wear...
> 
> I'll bet if you took them to a high-end jeweler (you know.... other than a mall store) they could do something with them for you.************
> 
> Today is awesome.  Today is the first day of summer here.  Today I will NOT get a call from Stinkerbelle's school about some ridiculous thing she did, I was nowhere near the school at 0805 when she would normally be late and I did not have a panic attack about what time it was.  Did she scream when I left her at home with her father?  Heck yes... but he's not going to launch an intrusive line of questioning about what is wrong with us as parents and why does she hate Mommy leaving like the school does.  Ahh... feel all that stress and pressure that's NOT in the air??? Me neither!
> 
> AND today is payday, so I just moved all the "leftover" money from my last paycheck as well as the "extra" money (I budget for a round number and skim the rest off into savings every payday) from this check over into my "Disney" account.   Yay.  It is sooo long before our trip, and I've already paid for our lodging, but somehow I'm not going to feel relaxed until it's all paid for.
> 
> I feel the same way. We never go (anywhere) unless it is paid for in advance.  Even if it means delaying the trip.
> 
> Stinkerbelle weight a bottle of bleach last night, I know because it was still on the scale this morning... so at first my scale told me an AWESOME number... but I knew it wasn't right (The scale had "zeroed" with the bottle on it, so my weight was my real weight minus the weight of the bottle)  But anyway, even after I zeroed it, it was down a pound, which, considering the weekend I had is a miracle... I am very inspired to behave myself for the next two days hoping for another 1.5 week... this new version of WW seems to be much slower than the old version... the price of "free" fruit..
> 
> Happy day!



While "free" fruit does sound appealing, I'm afraid I would abuse the priviledge.  I'll happily stick with my "old school WW" for now. But another 1.5 week would be GREAT for you!  Fingers crossed!



Connie96 said:


> I'm with the "not that into jewelry" crowd but I have two favorites. I know I told y'all about my Mickey watch a couple challenges ago. DH and I got matching gold watches with diamond "numbers" with a gold Mickey on the watch face at WDW back in 2002 and we wear them every day. (Was it *Nancy *that said you want Disney but not obvious? This is a good one for that. Nobody notices it's Disney unless they are looking directly at it.)
> 
> I also have a new bracelet that DH gave me for Christmas. It's from www.inspiredendurance.com. I have the black bracelet with three beads: 5K, 10K and 13.1. I'm really proud of this one. Maybe someday I can add beads for 26.2 or Triathlon or Cycling or something.




I love both pieces.... especially the watch.



gudrench3 said:


> I'm with the "not that into jewelry" crowd too but I have two favorites as well!  My Mother passed away in 2001, so my Dad took her wedding ring and his and had them melted down to make a Texas shaped necklace for me with her small diamonds on it.  I wear it anytime I need to feel her close to me.  He also had a Texas shaped nugget ring for himself and a Texas shaped necklace for my brother that he gave to his wife.  It is the MOST SPECIAL piece of jewelry to me. Haha, can yall tell we are from Texas?
> 
> My second piece is a necklace and bracelet set from James Avery.  It's a silver ithacus (sp?) fish symbol.  I've very plain jane, and this fits my style to a t!



Years ago my aunt made two pieces of jewelry for her daughters from a diamond pinkie ring that belonged to my grandfather (apparently, back in "the day" he was a pretty snappy dresser   ).  She had the diamond made into a ring for one daughter and the gold melted and made into a cross for her other daughter.... on the cross she put an emerald that also belonged to my grandfather.  It was from a tie pin. I've always thought that was such a nice idea.  

I inherited my grandmother's engagement diamond solitare. I guess I figure I'll give it to DD someday, but it doesn't seem quite fair to DS.  So I've thought about separating the diamond and the gold and having two pieces made, but I don't have a CLUE what I would make for DS. 

Well folks.....I was going to run out again this afternoon on a few errands, but I've talked myself out of it. I was already out of the house all morning. I need to run into town tomorrow to pick up a prescription, so I'll wait until tomorrow for the other errands too.

I'm going to spend the next hour trying desperately to find a hall to rent for DD's birthday....then an hour of housework and then maybe I'll be back to say HI before dinner!.........................P


----------



## JacksLilWench

pjlla said:


> 6/15 QOTD:  (Today is a "fluff" day ).  Besides your wedding/engagement ring(s), what is your favorite piece of jewelry??  Doesn't matter if it is real or costume.  Where did you get it?  Does it have any special meaning?



I have a couple necklaces that I love to wear because my mom got them for me.  They're both pretty simple- one is a key with the top of the charm in the shape of a heart with diamonds outlining it (I think they're diamonds, I'm not sure, lol) and the other is a silver crown that says "Princess" on it...because I'm a spoiled rotten 25 year old brat


----------



## Rose&Mike

mommyof2Pirates said:


> The scale is lowering so I am crossing my fingers that it continues.  I just need one good week for me mentally!!!  Yes I know rose I am so results driven.  I just cant help it.  I think if I see a really good week I will lay off the number a bit.  I think.......
> 
> Anyway have a great day everyone.


Lindsay--I hope you didn't think I was saying it was bad to be results driven.  That's not at all what I meant. I'm still obsessed by scale numbers.  I just wanted you to be able to see other results for those weeks that were maybe not going the way you hoped. I'm so glad the scale is moving.


----------



## tigger813

Hi Pam- I leave on the 24th. Gotta get through field day and the kindergarten performance and the last day of school next Thursday before that. I have 2 clients tomorrow night and 2 on Tuesday next week plus one during the day. 

Tummy is mostly better. A few grumbles still but I'm drinking my aloe which is helping. 

Mom was not doing well this morning when I called. The nurse was about to give her more pain medication. My mom said she doesn't think she'll ever get out of the hospital which did not get my day off to a good start. Ashleigh doesn't want to talk to her on the phone as she gets too upset as my mom is always crying when they talk about how much she misses her and wants to see her. 

Need to think about starting supper in a few minutes though I'm really not hungry. I had chicken and eggplant with marinara over eggplant ravioli! Really filling as was the garlic bread! I may just have a shake tonight. 

Going to be a late night watching Game 7 of the Stanley Cup Finals! I'm really hoping the Bruins win as I know they have the heart and skill to win but no matter what happens I am proud to be a Boston Bruins fan! Go Bruins! I got the coolest looking pedicure today. We used gold polish and then put the new black shatter polish on top! They look really cool!!!!

Time to clean up and start getting ready for supper. I need to be at the middle school at 6 for parent's night.

TTFN


----------



## my3princes

I lasted about 6 hours at work then they sent me home.  I got really dizzy and nauseas.  I took a little nap when I got home.  I still don't feel well, but at least the room isn't spinning.  The boys are getting a kick out of my voice.  It's barely there.


----------



## donac

Good Afternoon Everyone 

Biggest Loser Week 1 results

Here we celebrate our progress and recognize our superstars.

Reminder:
-if anybody knows they will miss weighing in, just PM and let me know and youll be marked excused 

First some stats

MAINTAINERS:
(staying within 2 lbs of their maintain weight is successfully maintaining!)
# of Maintainers Reporting In & Successfully Maintaining:1
Congrats Rose & Mike

LOSERS:
weigh ins----------------------- 44
gains---------------------------- 5
maintains------------------------ 7
losses-------------------------- 33
Biggest Loser Summer Challenge Week 1!
This weeks group loss is 63.65 lbs


Before the weekly superstar list comes the disclaimer. I am human and I make mistakes. If you have any questions please contact me. For your reference this is the magic percentage of weight lost formula - weight loss for the week divided by weight for last week times 100, that gives us the percentage. Now let me test that with my numbers for week 1, click, click, click goes the calculator. Yes, that agrees with the percentage on the magic spreadsheet. (btw if its been more than 1 week between weigh-ins, then the % loss is divided by the number of weeks, to keep everybody on the same basis)

Now let's get to the good stuff. Who were our superstars of the week? This time Ive done a TOP 10 LIST ! That criteria may change from week to week. Hey I'm in charge here and I get paid nothin' to do this so you better take what you can get! (and if theres something you want to know, just ask me!)

The WISH Biggest Loser Summer Challenge Week 1

#10-1.23% Connie96
#9- 1.26% lisah0711
#8- 1.36% MinnieMouseMom
#7- 1.41% tinkerbellang
#6- 1.46% Princess Vija
#5- 1.50% satorifound
#4- 1.86% glss1/2fll
#3- 2.13% RemembertheMagic98
#2-  2.71% susieb16
and now
The WISH Biggest Loser Summer Challenge 
Week 1 Biggest Loser is:
#1- 4.76% runner princess


Quote from Dare2Dream: How is your week going? Are you OP (on program)? Are you exercising? Drinking that water? You know what to do to make the magic happen. Get on the wagon. We are all here to help you on the journey. We can do this one day at a time. One bite at a time.

Have a happy and healthy day!
Congratulations runner princess
What a great week you had. Keep up the good work. We have a very special clippie reserved for our weekly Biggest Loser. Wear it with pride this week! :

This is our weekly reigning Biggest Loser clippie. We have the large version



or use this
http://photopost.wdwinfo.com/data/500/31040weeklyBLsmall1.jpg
followed by 

or we have a medium version



or use this
http://photopost.wdwinfo.com/data/500/31040weeklyBLmed.jpg
followed by 

and we have a small version



or use
http://photopost.wdwinfo.com/data/500/31040weeklyBLsm.jpg
followed by 

Thanks to ohMom-Molli for these clippies. They were used for a previous BL but we can recycle. Don't they look great!


----------



## pjlla

my3princes said:


> I lasted about 6 hours at work then they sent me home.  I got really dizzy and nauseas.  I took a little nap when I got home.  I still don't feel well, but at least the room isn't spinning.  The boys are getting a kick out of my voice.  It's barely there.



Oh my Deb!  So sorry that you are so very sick. Take care of yourself!  Wish I was close enough to help.



donac said:


> Good Afternoon Everyone
> 
> Biggest Loser Week 1 results
> 
> Here we celebrate our progress and recognize our superstars.
> 
> Reminder:
> -if anybody knows they will miss weighing in, just PM and let me know and you’ll be marked excused
> 
> First some stats
> 
> MAINTAINERS:
> (staying within 2 lbs of their maintain weight is successfully maintaining!)
> # of Maintainers Reporting In & Successfully Maintaining:1
> Congrats Rose & Mike
> 
> LOSERS:
> weigh ins----------------------- 44
> gains---------------------------- 5
> maintains------------------------ 7
> losses-------------------------- 33
> Biggest Loser Summer Challenge Week 1!
> This week’s group loss is 63.65 lbs
> 
> 
> Before the weekly superstar list comes the disclaimer. I am human and I make mistakes. If you have any questions please contact me. For your reference this is the magic percentage of weight lost formula - weight loss for the week divided by weight for last week times 100, that gives us the percentage. Now let me test that with my numbers for week 1, click, click, click goes the calculator. Yes, that agrees with the percentage on the magic spreadsheet. (btw if its been more than 1 week between weigh-ins, then the % loss is divided by the number of weeks, to keep everybody on the same basis)
> 
> Now let's get to the good stuff. Who were our superstars of the week? This time I’ve done a TOP 10 LIST ! That criteria may change from week to week. Hey I'm in charge here and I get paid nothin' to do this so you better take what you can get! (and if there’s something you want to know, just ask me!)
> 
> The WISH Biggest Loser Summer Challenge Week 1
> 
> #10-1.23% Connie96
> #9- 1.26% lisah0711
> #8- 1.36% MinnieMouseMom
> #7- 1.41% tinkerbellang
> #6- 1.46% Princess Vija
> #5- 1.50% satorifound
> #4- 1.86% glss1/2fll
> #3- 2.13% RemembertheMagic98
> #2-  2.71% susieb16
> and now
> The WISH Biggest Loser Summer Challenge
> Week 1 Biggest Loser is:
> #1- 4.76% runner princess



Nice job everyone!!  NIce to see a few  "oldies" up there along with so many newbies!    

I posted a solid MAINTAIN last week.... which would be great if I were not still trying to lose the weight I gained at Disney in May1

*************

Well..... I did it..... I reorganized the downstairs freezer and took an inventory.  The good news..... I only found one thing that needed throwing away.  Bad news.... since DH, DD, and myself have been eating MUCH LOWER CARB, the carbs have been "built up" in the freezer!  I haven't totally changed my shopping habits, so I have a bit of a carb-overload in the freezer!   

Want the list??  It is crazy long!  Here goes, in no particular order.....

*
5 bags of Nestle dark chocolate chips (on clearance at Target, so I stocked up!)

3 - 1 lb. boxes of Smart Balance butter/olive oil blend (good sale again)

1 lb bag of raw cleaned shrimp (someone brought to my house when DH was just home from hospital....needs to be used SOON!)

1 box of Barber Foods chicken parm. stuffed chicken breast (emergency food for night when dinner isn't planned)

2 chocolate pie crusts (organic and on sale)

4 Weight Watchers ice cream bars

1 box Weight Watchers Giant Fudge bars

1 box Skinny Cow ice cream cones

8 individual Skinny Cow ice cream cups (had to buy that many.... had a coupon!  )

1 box Weight Watchers strawberry smoothie bars

5 bars - Edy's orange cream fruit bars

5 Weight Watchers Ice cream sandwiches (I don't eat this kind of stuff often, but I have obviously forgotten how much is down there and I keep buying it!!  )

6 homemade Weight Watchers recipe pumpkin pecan muffins (made with love by my mom, but probably nearing the end of their lifespan.)

4 homemade banana muffins

2 gallons homemade vegetable stock

2 - 2 packs of whole wheat pizza crust

4 plain bagels

12 pack of whole wheat Sandwich Thins

5 cinnamon raisin light/high fiber english muffins

1 - 7 oz. pack shredded 2% sharp cheddar

2 - Cool Whip Free (1 lg,1 small)

2- bags frozen peas

2 - Steamfresh veggie/rice combos

1 - Steamfresh Santa Fe beef meal for two (another emergency standby)

1 bag pepper stirfry veggies

1 tray Unos chicken broccoli penne (leftover from men's weekend at home....SO unhealthy!!)

1 tray Stouffers meatball rotini (ditto above)

1  Shaw's spinach quiche (ditto again... they ate take out pizza instead of what I had left them....  Don't know what I'll do with this stuff now.)

1 bag cheese ravioli

1 1/2 lb. steak tips in teriyaki marinade

2 pork tenderloins

2 - packs 100 calorie tortillas

2 bags - 6 hamburger patties

5 boxes potato and onion pierogies

3 bags fish sticks

1 bag Tyson grilled and ready chicken breast

2 containers ice cream (just bought those on sale this week...hoping to save them for DD's birthday party in July).

6 - 7 oz. packages Hormel all-natural smoked turkey breast (obviously I buy it every time it goes on sale.... need to stop that for a while!)

1 - 7 oz. pack Hormel all -natural smoked ham

1 individual serving homemade pea soup

1 individual serving homemade onion casserole

1 Kashi black bean mango frozen meal

1 Kashi Sweet and Sour chicken frozen meal

2 boxes Boca burgers

1 box Boca chck'n patties

1 Morningstar Farms Asian veggie patties

1 Morningstar Farms meatballs

2 - 4 packs of herb crusted salmon burgers

1 - 4 pack of plain salmon burgers

2 boxes Vitatop muffins (1 cran-bran, 1 chocolate)

7 - individual servings of seafood (1 scallop, 2 salmon, 2 tilapia, 2 flounder)

5 large bags of trail mix (leftover from Relay for Life)*


Phew!!  More than I thought!  And that doesn't include what is in the upstairs freezer (although admittedly that isn't much). 

I'll type up that inventory list and post it on the freezer door with pen so we can add/subtract as we go.   

Sounds like we gotta start eating carbs again so we can use up all of those WW ice cream treats and eat pierogies!!  

I've gotta make dinner.... the natives are getting restless!...........P


----------



## donac

Pam I only have an small freezer in my kitchen and your list is what it would be like if I had a large freezer.


----------



## lovedvc

SettinSail said:


> Are you sure this isn't your body _composition_?  If it is, that is excellent to get your fat percentage down into the 20's.  That is not easy for a woman to do.
> I googled BMI and could not find anything about it being done any way other than weight/height  I have to lose 6 pounds to lower my BMI by one number.   Any way, you are making excellent progress



Your question made me do some research on body composition.  There are 4 ways to measure BMI and body composition.  One of the 4 ways is the method that was used on me, Skinfold Thickness Measurement.  This method is 98% accurate and is used by athletes.  The BMI calculator which uses height and weight is an indirect way of measuring and is fairly accurate but not as reliable as the Skinfold especially when used on athletes.  I am glad you brought this to my attention I learned from it today.  Thank you.


----------



## dvccruiser76

*I, Susan, will not give up!*



pjlla said:


> I'll do you a favor and NOT tell you they are made by Terra and are sold in the natural foods section of most grocery stores.  I WON'T tell you that the "Sweets and Beets" combo is delicious, even if you're not a beets fan!



Then, I most definitely won't write it down b/c I need to go to the grocery store tomorrow anyway 



bellebookworm9 said:


> I bought the Zumba Wii game today, on sale at Target for $40, as part of a BOGO 50% sale. I only bought one game though.



That's it! I'm going to have to buy it. That's 2 people now that like it. My DH won't let me get them (well more that he gives me a hard time) b/c he bought me the BL Wii game and I don't use it. 



Disneywedding2010 said:


> We found a house in Kissimmee yesterday that we both absolutely fell in love with. Its half an hour from Disney, on half an acre of land, has a pool & hot tub, 5 bed/3 bath, game room, 2 car garage. Yes, its a BIG house but I have lots of stuff . Plus we want an office, exercise room, and guest rooms. I tried to get in contact today with a Keller Williams agent and she hasn't gotten back to me. I'm going to try to call her in the morning and let her know we're interested.



Yay! It sounds perfect, I hope it all works out for you  And the good thing is that the DIS travels with you from TX to FL 



pjlla said:


> 6/15 QOTD:  (Today is a "fluff" day ).  Besides your wedding/engagement ring(s), what is your favorite piece of jewelry??  Doesn't matter if it is real or costume.  Where did you get it?  Does it have any special meaning?
> 
> I've told this story somewhere before, but I don't think it was here.... anyhow....  My first Christmas with DH (we had been dating about 7 months) he bought me a pretty pendant.... oval opal surrounded by diamonds and rubies.  I wore it every waking moment.  It was my first and only piece of "real" jewelry.  I loved it because it bought it, but I was always a bit disappointed to find out (a year or so later) that he didn't really pick it out because he thought it was special, but because there was NO selection left when he went shopping late on 12/24 to buy my gift!
> 
> I lost that pendant at work one day about 4 years later.... it was never found.  I was absolutely heart broken.
> 
> Well... for my wedding gift DH found a picture of the pendant and took it to a jeweler and had the pendant remade.  Now it was doubly special!  And MORE special because he didn't HAVE to pick it by default, but he thought LONG and HARD about what would be a special gift.  He was inspired by a story I read him from a magazine one day.



Awwww that is such a nice story 



mikamah said:


> I have my 5k tonight, so I thought I need to just sit and relax this morning before work.  Though, I am sad I didn't keep up with the washing dishes challenge at night, and last night's dinner dishes are calling to me.  But I'll ignore them a bit longer.
> I'm excited about the 5k, and am feeling ready to push myself, and maybe beat 40 minutes.  Last year, it was my first 5k, and i finished in 43.31, and I was thinking that this year, I would be so much faster and thinner, but I'm actually just about the same weight, and a bit faster, but I haven't been trying to run faster when I do get out, so we'll see how it goes. I definitely have more endurance than I had last year.  I'm confident I'll beat the 43.
> One of the other mom's from baseball is going to run it too, and a couple girls from work.  They say I have inspired them, so that makes me feel good.  I'm excited for them.   It's looking like a beautiful night too.



Hi Kathy  Hope your run goes well. What's your first/next Family Fesitval Event? 



SettinSail said:


> Tonight, I have a wine tasting event which will mean more alcohol and more snacky type food.  I'm going to have to watch myself or I will have a gain this week



Mmmm.... I had a really good reisling the other night. Pacific Rim and it also comes in Sweet Reisling. Enjoy 



tigger813 said:


> Going to be a late night watching Game 7 of the Stanley Cup Finals! I'm really hoping the Bruins win as I know they have the heart and skill to win but no matter what happens I am proud to be a Boston Bruins fan! Go Bruins! I got the coolest looking pedicure today. We used gold polish and then put the new black shatter polish on top! They look really cool!!!!


*
Go B's* 



my3princes said:


> I lasted about 6 hours at work then they sent me home.  I got really dizzy and nauseas.  I took a little nap when I got home.  I still don't feel well, but at least the room isn't spinning.  The boys are getting a kick out of my voice.  It's barely there.



Hope you feel better soon 



Hello to anyone and everyone I missed. Hope you all had a nice day 


I'm in the beginning stages of planning a trip to Hershey/Sesame Place. Has anyone been lately or does anyone have any good suggestions? We'll be driving down from MA, probably next June with DH, DS (will be almost 3 by then), my DH's cousin, wife, son (4) and daughter (2).


----------



## ScubaD

Hi all,
To get you up to speed we spent time with my daughter and son-in-law today while our grandson (5 months old now) had a surgical procedure performed so the doctors could look at the tumors in his eyes an see how the chemo treatments were doing.  They would also determine of they could laser/freeze the tumors if they were small enough.

So Caleb went under and we went off for a bite to eat at 1:00 pm.  The doctors told Melissa that if they called in 45 minutes then the tumors were still too large and we would have to wait awhile for removal.  But if the pager went off in 1.5 hours then they were able to clean the eyes.  Well the pager went off in 35 minutes, so I voiced a disappointing "what a bummer" and we left the cafeteria.  We got to the surgical waiting room and Kyle and Melissa went to the conference room to meet with the doctor.

When they came out there were tears in their eyes and Kyle had two thumbs up.  We embraced and cried as a family.  The doctor said he had never seen tumors respond so well to this treatment and they easily removed the remaining cancer cells by freezing them off the retina.  So as of 1:30 pm Pacific time today my little Caleb is cancer free with 100% eyesight.  And what little cells are left will be destroyed with tomorrows chemo.  Then they will close out with one more chemo treatment in July.

Thank you all for your prayers over these last few months.  You have no idea how supportive you have been.

Dave


----------



## bellebookworm9

dvccruiser76 said:


> That's it! I'm going to have to buy it. That's 2 people now that like it. My DH won't let me get them (well more that he gives me a hard time) b/c he bought me the BL Wii game and I don't use it.



I saw the BL Wii game there too, but didn't really look at it. What is it exactly? We are looking for new Wii games; Zumba is the first one we bought, the only other one we have is Wii Sports which came with the Wii console!


----------



## cclovesdis

dvccruiser76 said:


> *I'm in the beginning stages of planning a trip to Hershey/Sesame Place. Has anyone been lately or does anyone have any good suggestions? We'll be driving down from MA, probably next June with DH, DS (will be almost 3 by then), my DH's cousin, wife, son (4) and daughter (2).*


*

We have some great pictures of my sister and I at Sesame Place when were were mabye 4 and 2. But, we went to Hershey a few years ago. We enjoyed what we did, but we did not go to the amusement park. We are not thrill ride people. My mom was sick before our trip and got sick on the trip. The "how to make Hershey's chocolate ride" did not bode well for her. She is prone to motion sickness anyway. Honestly, what we enjoyed more was vising Amish Country. We took a wagon tour of a farm and just soaked in the atmosphere. It was a very relaxing vacation. There were some great websites when we went and they are probably even better now. I think it will be a great trip no matter what you decide to do in that area!

Today was a very OP day! I would have liked to get in some exercise, but I'm exhausted. I have got to get more sleep. I had at least one dream that I woke up from that was about work. The "good" news is that I am not the only person at work who dreams about work. I definitely need to mellow out- A LOT. I stayed an extra hour and still feel like I have so much to do. Sometime mid-afternoon I started thinking about what I did today and I honestly wasn't sure. I did so much today, I know that without a doubt, but if you asked me what, I'd definitely have to think about it. I've been maintaining a to-do list and trying to stay as organized as possible and both are helping, but only somewhat. I'm yawning and my eyes are shutting as I'm writing this, so I must be off to bed.

Hoping sleep helps my forgetfulness...

Have a wonderful, OP day tomorrow everyone!*


----------



## tigger813

ScubaD said:


> Hi all,
> To get you up to speed we spent time with my daughter and son-in-law today while our grandson (5 months old now) had a surgical procedure performed so the doctors could look at the tumors in his eyes an see how the chemo treatments were doing.  They would also determine of they could laser/freeze the tumors if they were small enough.
> 
> So Caleb went under and we went off for a bite to eat at 1:00 pm.  The doctors told Melissa that if they called in 45 minutes then the tumors were still too large and we would have to wait awhile for removal.  But if the pager went off in 1.5 hours then they were able to clean the eyes.  Well the pager went off in 35 minutes, so I voiced a disappointing "what a bummer" and we left the cafeteria.  We got to the surgical waiting room and Kyle and Melissa went to the conference room to meet with the doctor.
> 
> When they came out there were tears in their eyes and Kyle had two thumbs up.  We embraced and cried as a family.  The doctor said he had never seen tumors respond so well to this treatment and they easily removed the remaining cancer cells by freezing them off the retina.  So as of 1:30 pm Pacific time today my little Caleb is cancer free with 100% eyesight.  And what little cells are left will be destroyed with tomorrows chemo.  Then they will close out with one more chemo treatment in July.
> 
> Thank you all for your prayers over these last few months.  You have no idea how supportive you have been.
> 
> Dave



Dave!!!!!! I am in tears soooooo happy to hear this news!!!! I needed to hear some good news today!!!! God Bless You All!!!!! Hugs to Caleb!!!!!! And the rest of your family!!!!!

GO BRUINS!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mikamah

*Dave*-I am so happy for you all and little Caleb.  What wonderful news.  He is one strong and resilient little boy. 

*Sue*- Wow, I can't believe family festival will be starting so soon.  We are in the throws of baseball playoffs, and ds's team won tonight, so we're still contenders for the final game next week.  I just looked at the schedule, and probably the first thing we'll do may be the scooperbowl.  Not bl friendly, but I'll have those 5 little cups of ice cream as my lunch.  
We went to sesame place twice, and loved it.  I just looked up where we stayed, and it was here. http://commerce.4adventure.com/ESto...ngGroupID=70380&integrityID=36001&action=room
I don't know if the link will work, but it's the Radisson Hotel Philadelphia Northeast.  It had an indoor/outdoor pool, and a restaurant in the open lobby, and I think it was pretty reasonable.  We did the package through sesame place.  Michael and my niece were 4 and then 5 when we went, and it was great.  We just looked at our pics since I read this, and he was reminiscing how much he loved everything.  I reminded him of the family raft ride we waited and climbed the stairs and when we got to the top he wouldn't go on.  LOL.  We had read reviews, not all good, but we thought the park was very clean and there were characters too!  Got the kids primed for disney.  

*Pamela*- I wish I had a ww giant fudge bar right now.  You are so organized.  I'd be happy to be half that organized.   

*Deb*-I hope you are feeling better soon.  Poor thing, it's so hard to miss work with a new job, but I'm sure they will understand. 

*Connie*- I love that bracelet, so cool to celebrate all your accomplishments. 

Good evening!!  We're watching the bruins, and ds convinced me since it's a historical game, he should be allowed to stay up for the whole game. 

Thanks for the well wishes for my race tonight.  Rose, I didn't make it without a 4 in my finish time, but I did make a new pr.  I finished in 41:15ish, about 2 min faster than my best time.  So I am happy with that.  I did my best, and though I'd like to have been faster,  I know I haven't gotten the runs in like I need to to see more improvement.  But I am proud that it's been over a year, and I am still getting out there and running.  I will never give up. 

Hope you're all having a great night.


----------



## mikamah

Almost forgot,  Congrats to all our top losers!!!!  

Thank you Dona for being our weight keeper!

*Tracey* thinking of you and your mom.  It's got to be so hard to be so far away.  I'm glad you're going down soon, it will be good for both of you to be with together.  Hang in there.


----------



## my3princes

ScubaD said:


> Hi all,
> To get you up to speed we spent time with my daughter and son-in-law today while our grandson (5 months old now) had a surgical procedure performed so the doctors could look at the tumors in his eyes an see how the chemo treatments were doing.  They would also determine of they could laser/freeze the tumors if they were small enough.
> 
> So Caleb went under and we went off for a bite to eat at 1:00 pm.  The doctors told Melissa that if they called in 45 minutes then the tumors were still too large and we would have to wait awhile for removal.  But if the pager went off in 1.5 hours then they were able to clean the eyes.  Well the pager went off in 35 minutes, so I voiced a disappointing "what a bummer" and we left the cafeteria.  We got to the surgical waiting room and Kyle and Melissa went to the conference room to meet with the doctor.
> 
> When they came out there were tears in their eyes and Kyle had two thumbs up.  We embraced and cried as a family.  The doctor said he had never seen tumors respond so well to this treatment and they easily removed the remaining cancer cells by freezing them off the retina.  So as of 1:30 pm Pacific time today my little Caleb is cancer free with 100% eyesight.  And what little cells are left will be destroyed with tomorrows chemo.  Then they will close out with one more chemo treatment in July.
> 
> Thank you all for your prayers over these last few months.  You have no idea how supportive you have been.
> 
> Dave



We have witnessed another of God's miracles   I'm so happy for Caleb and your family.


----------



## pjlla

ooopppsss...double post!


----------



## pjlla

donac said:


> Pam I only have an small freezer in my kitchen and your list is what it would be like if I had a large freezer.



That list is from my big basement upright freezer.  And don't forget, I live in the boondocks.  I learned to keep a well-stocked freezer and pantry from the days when the kids were little and I didn't get out much!  Now I'm out "in town" nearly every day, but I've never broken the habit of "stocking up".  



ScubaD said:


> Hi all,
> To get you up to speed we spent time with my daughter and son-in-law today while our grandson (5 months old now) had a surgical procedure performed so the doctors could look at the tumors in his eyes an see how the chemo treatments were doing.  They would also determine of they could laser/freeze the tumors if they were small enough.
> 
> So Caleb went under and we went off for a bite to eat at 1:00 pm.  The doctors told Melissa that if they called in 45 minutes then the tumors were still too large and we would have to wait awhile for removal.  But if the pager went off in 1.5 hours then they were able to clean the eyes.  Well the pager went off in 35 minutes, so I voiced a disappointing "what a bummer" and we left the cafeteria.  We got to the surgical waiting room and Kyle and Melissa went to the conference room to meet with the doctor.
> 
> When they came out there were tears in their eyes and Kyle had two thumbs up.  We embraced and cried as a family.  The doctor said he had never seen tumors respond so well to this treatment and they easily removed the remaining cancer cells by freezing them off the retina.  So as of 1:30 pm Pacific time today my little Caleb is cancer free with 100% eyesight.  And what little cells are left will be destroyed with tomorrows chemo.  Then they will close out with one more chemo treatment in July.
> 
> Thank you all for your prayers over these last few months.  You have no idea how supportive you have been.
> 
> Dave




Praise GOD!  The news absolutely could NOT be better!  DD and I lit a luminaria candle for Caleb during our Relay for Life a few weeks ago.  It was decorated very pretty (if I may say so myself).  I'll share a picture someday when I get a chance.  

Prayers, of course, will keep coming for his continued improvements!  Dave... I am just pleased as punch that you shared this great news with us.  How are you all going to celebrate?  How about a Disney trip??!!



mikamah said:


> [*Pamela*- I wish I had a ww giant fudge bar right now.  You are so organized.  I'd be happy to be half that organized.
> 
> If you were here I'd give you the whole box!  I could use the room in the freezer!
> 
> Thanks for the well wishes for my race tonight.  Rose, I didn't make it without a 4 in my finish time, but I did make a new pr.  I finished in 41:15ish, about 2 min faster than my best time.  So I am happy with that.  I did my best, and though I'd like to have been faster,  I know I haven't gotten the runs in like I need to to see more improvement.  But I am proud that it's been over a year, and I am still getting out there and running.  I will never give up.
> 
> Hope you're all having a great night.



Nice job on the PR!  I'm so glad that the race went so well.  

Good luck putting Michael to bed mid-game tonight! I'm not watching it and DH is still at a work dinner meeting, but I noticed he is recording it on the DVR.  I'm sure he'll stay up late when he gets home to watch the game.

***************

Well ladies (and Dave)... something is in me and I just want to clean and organize today!  But most of the projects I want to do will just take too much time (garage, basement, etc), so I'm  having to make due with smaller projects.  CLeaned out the "paper mountain" that grows in my kitchen paperwork spot.  Cleaned out a drawer in the dining room chest.  Cleaned up the mudroom.  I will be home most of the day tomorrow because of DD's finals schedule (just a "quick" run into town to pick up a prescription and some fruit), so hopefully I can tackle the garage!  That would make me SO HAPPY!  (I know.... I'm weird.)

BTW.... I went bra shopping today at VS to use a $10 off coupon... and I actually fit in a 32!!  I didn't end up buying it because I thought that the side straps were too skinny to support a "D".... I'd rather wear the 34 on the tightest hooks instead.  But hey.... I haven't even TRIED a 32 since probably high school!!  

Well... time to brush my teeth and tuck myself in for the night! TTY tomorrow................P


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

Rose&Mike said:


> Lindsay--I hope you didn't think I was saying it was bad to be results driven.  That's not at all what I meant. I'm still obsessed by scale numbers.  I just wanted you to be able to see other results for those weeks that were maybe not going the way you hoped. I'm so glad the scale is moving.



nope I was saying it more like yep I totally agree with rose even though I try to not think about it I just cant help it.  I appreciated your comments because I do really need to remind myself of the other good things.  



ScubaD said:


> Hi all,
> To get you up to speed we spent time with my daughter and son-in-law today while our grandson (5 months old now) had a surgical procedure performed so the doctors could look at the tumors in his eyes an see how the chemo treatments were doing.  They would also determine of they could laser/freeze the tumors if they were small enough.
> 
> So Caleb went under and we went off for a bite to eat at 1:00 pm.  The doctors told Melissa that if they called in 45 minutes then the tumors were still too large and we would have to wait awhile for removal.  But if the pager went off in 1.5 hours then they were able to clean the eyes.  Well the pager went off in 35 minutes, so I voiced a disappointing "what a bummer" and we left the cafeteria.  We got to the surgical waiting room and Kyle and Melissa went to the conference room to meet with the doctor.
> 
> When they came out there were tears in their eyes and Kyle had two thumbs up.  We embraced and cried as a family.  The doctor said he had never seen tumors respond so well to this treatment and they easily removed the remaining cancer cells by freezing them off the retina.  So as of 1:30 pm Pacific time today my little Caleb is cancer free with 100% eyesight.  And what little cells are left will be destroyed with tomorrows chemo.  Then they will close out with one more chemo treatment in July.
> 
> Thank you all for your prayers over these last few months.  You have no idea how supportive you have been.
> 
> Dave



Seriously had chills go down my body and tears in my eyes.  God bless that little baby and his parents and your entire family.  What great news!!!!!!



mikamah said:


> Thanks for the well wishes for my race tonight.  Rose, I didn't make it without a 4 in my finish time, but I did make a new pr.  I finished in 41:15ish, about 2 min faster than my best time.  So I am happy with that.  I did my best, and though I'd like to have been faster,  I know I haven't gotten the runs in like I need to to see more improvement.  But I am proud that it's been over a year, and I am still getting out there and running.  I will never give up.
> 
> Hope you're all having a great night.



That is excellent Kathy.  Great Job.  I always see it as a victory as long as the time is better than the last one.  So I would say being 2 min faster this time is exceptional.  Way to go.  Im so proud of you.

**********************************************************

For some reason I am in quite a mood tonight.  I think it is lack of sleep.  I just couldnt fall asleep last night and ended up with only 4 hrs.  I am happy to report I am still on plan and I ran tonight for 30 min.  Its starting to feel better and I am hoping to get my speed an edurance back up fairly quickly.  Of course if I can shed a bunch of these pounds it would make it much easier.

I also had another victory.  I ate dinner at my nana's which if you remember she is my enabler.  Well I had just a very tiny piece of baked ham, a few small parsley potatoes, and a serving of corn.  She kept yelling at me to eat...eat...eat... and I forgot turned to her and said (with a smile) Nana will you just shut up already.  My whole family laughed and she did too.  Anyway she had made a homemade choc cake (from scratch with the coffee in it) with homemade vanilla icing.  I didnt pass it up all together which would have been the best choice but I did only take a 1cm size sliver which was 2 small bites.  So I would say that was a better choice than eating a whole piece.  See I am getting better.

Have a good night everyone.


----------



## bellebookworm9

Today was a good day.  I had a slice of white pizza for lunch from a place I love and haven't had in a while, and for dinner I had a salad and a pork chop. I still have 7 points left for today but I'm not hungry. Is it bad that I'm not always eating my points? I hate the fruits and veggies don't count because although I don't eat them as frequently as I should, they fill me up when I do. Still working on drinking all the water.

I just did another Zumba workout. So much fun! I don't even realize that it's been 20 minutes. 

A small rant: After I found out I didn't get the orientation job, I applied at a summer camp for children with disabilities. My brother has gone there for the last several summers, and I applied there last year but declined because of orientation. Well, this application was sent in around mid-March. They never got back to me. I was a little miffed that they didn't even call to say, "Sorry, but we don't need you." But I applied for another job as a teacher aid at a summer school for children with disabilities and was basically hired on the spot. Well, today I got a call from the summer camp. They essentially said, "We were fully staffed but we've had a few people back out so now we're not. If you don't already have something else lined up, let us know and you can come work here now." Their training starts in about 5 DAYS. Of course I have something else lined up by now! I didn't hear anything for 3 months! I'm a little frustrated by this because who can do anything with that short of notice? 

Anyway, congratulations to the Top 10 and everyone else who lost/maintained!

And Dave, that's so great to hear about your grandson. It seems like good news is hard to find these days, so it's always great when it does appear!


----------



## tigger813

Just got off the phone about 45 minutes ago with my PAIN FREE MOM!!!!! All of a sudden this afternoon she pulled her legs up to her chest without pain and then got up and walked around a bit! She is starting chemo on Friday and hopefully if everything goes well she will go home on Friday!!!! She sounded better then she has sounded in about a month! She's nervous about the chemo but she just survived this HE** so hopefully the chemo will be much easier. Please keep praying!!!!!

GO BRUINS!!!!!


TTFN


----------



## JacksLilWench

tigger813 said:


> Just got off the phone about 45 minutes ago with my PAIN FREE MOM!!!!! All of a sudden this afternoon she pulled her legs up to her chest without pain and then got up and walked around a bit! She is starting chemo on Friday and hopefully if everything goes well she will go home on Friday!!!! She sounded better then she has sounded in about a month! She's nervous about the chemo but she just survived this HE** so hopefully the chemo will be much easier. Please keep praying!!!!!
> 
> GO BRUINS!!!!!
> 
> 
> TTFN



WHOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!   That is so awesome about your mom!!!!  I'm so happy for you and her!!!!!!


----------



## glss1/2fll

Dave--soooo glad for Caleb

Kathy--nice job on the 5K

QOTD from way back--peanut m&ms are my crack--and Costco sells huge bags. I haven't told you guys but my husband is a chocoholic. There is always chocolate in the house. When I can no longer resist chocolate I make myself a glass of chocolate milk, then I try to drink it rrrrreallllll ssssslllloooowwww.

QOTD jewelry--I have a gold bracelet that my hubby gave me for my 40th birthday that I never take off. It fell off once when the latch wore out! I've had links removed a couple times and of course it's been reinforced at its weak spots. The links were removed not because I got skinny, but because gold apparently stretches!  My other piece is my watch. Not so much because of its looks but because of its practicality. I can wear it anywhere and it'll be fine. Apparently I could even scuba dive with it. Haven't done that but I have gone swimming many times. Had a hard time during the early C25K days keeping track of the second hand so am glad those days are done.

Need to figure out meals. My eldest is going to a 3 day basketball camp Friday afternoon. My mom is having her pacemaker replaced/updated/something Friday so I will leave early AM to drive an hour to the hospital. The youngest and I are leaving Saturday night for a trip to Washington DC/New York City. We get back Thursday night/Friday morning. Don't know how I'm going to stay OP during that--let alone exercise. Although we will do plenty of walking. I am chaperoning a group of middle schoolers and know from experience that it is up and out by 8 AM and back around 11 PM. Sooo, I have to figure out what to make for everybody while I am gone. I'm sure my hubby would love to live on hamburgers and pizzas, but I'd rather he didn't!


----------



## donac

Good evening 

I am just sitting here watching the finale of Top Chef Masters.  I am still awake since we just got home from the movies.  The New York Philharmonic did a concert version of the show Company and they filmed it to show at movie theaters and not just PBS.  It was filled with many stars.  Neil Patrick Harris, Jon Cryer, Steven Colbert, Martha Plimpton and Patty LuPone.  It is not a great show but it was fun to see.  

I have always wanted to see the show.  My dh and I were supposed to see it when we were in college but we never did because he proposed that night.  It is really funny because it is the show is about a guy with all his married friends and what he wants to do with his life. 

Congrats to Dave and Tracey on the good news.   

I need to ask for some prayers for my friend.  I have worked with her for 20 years.  She has been retired for a couple of years now.  She was just diagnosed with stage 4 lung cancer.  She has never smoked in her life.  She is not talking to any of her friends.  We are going to start sending her cards just to tell her that we are thinking of her.  So any prayers you can send her way I would appreciate it. 

Congrats Kathy on your race. 

Off to watch the end of Top Chef.  good luck Bruins fans

Have a happy and healthy day tomorrow.


----------



## ScubaD

tigger813 said:


> Just got off the phone about 45 minutes ago with my PAIN FREE MOM!!!!! All of a sudden this afternoon she pulled her legs up to her chest without pain and then got up and walked around a bit! She is starting chemo on Friday and hopefully if everything goes well she will go home on Friday!!!! She sounded better then she has sounded in about a month! She's nervous about the chemo but she just survived this HE** so hopefully the chemo will be much easier. Please keep praying!!!!!
> 
> GO BRUINS!!!!!
> 
> 
> TTFN



Great news Tracy.  Thanks for sharing the good news about your mom.  And congrats on the Bruins and the Sox.


----------



## Disneywedding2010

*Dave & Tracey*: YAY for the good news! Tracey I hope your mom is able to go home on Friday!

I'm heading to bed here a few minutes. I need to get back on a normal sleep schedule. The last few days have been really screwy. My trainer just texted me about 45 minutes ago and asked me how my test results were from my dr. When I told him that she had gave me the all clear to exercise again he said "Awesome, I'll put you in my schedule for Monday!" . 

I'm going to set my alarm (and put it on the other side of the room so I HAVE to get up) and get up at a decent hour. My graduation is just around the corner and I'm going to have a house full of people. I need to get to cleaning, organizing, and de-cluttering. I made my hair appointment this evening for 10 days before my graduation. I tried to do it for the Saturday before but my stylist is booked. I'm going to take that day and get my hair done, mani, deluxe pedi, and waxed so I'm looking awesome in my cap and gown. 

I also need to figure out what on earth I'm going to wear. I'm not a big dress type girl so I may just go buy some nice slacks and a top and wear some comfortable shoes. Oh, yes and I will be posting pictures.

I got hold of a Keller Williams agent (FINALLY!) today and I informed him of what we are looking for in a house. I just spent the last hour going through the email he sent me and looking at the ones he had sent. There were a few that caught my eye but I'm going to keep my options open. 

I'm off to bed... I hope everyone has an awesome OP day!


----------



## SettinSail

Congrats to all our Biggest Losers!

Dave, so glad to hear Caleb's great news!

Tracy, awesome that your Mom may get to come home and is pain free finally!

Kathy, GREAT job on the race!   When I get back to my Mom's house in a couple of weeks, I'll get back to running the "5K" that I mapped out in her n'hood.  I'll be trying hard to get close to your PR!!!  Good luck to Michael's team.

Dona, I'll be praying for your friend.  That is hard.

Congrats to all the Bruins fans!

Pamela, I also inventoried our freezer and pantry so we can eat them down in preparation for our move.  We have the freezer down to 2 packs of ribs, box of brussel sprouts and 1/2 bag of green beans. I'll probably fix the ribs this weekend.  The pantry is another story.  Lots of grains and beans in there and no way we can eat them all.  I have a friend lined up to take all our leftover food (we aren't allowed to ship it back to US) 

Good morning friends!    Had fun at the wine tasting last night, even though I am not a big wine fan.  It was a blind testing and I didn't get any of them right  I just don't get wine.  I mean, 2 of them were supposed to have a hint of fresh cut grass  I didn't eat too much last night but there were not too many healthy choices.  From that and my little binge while putting up groceries, I am UP this morning!   I'll be lucky to get myself back to maintain by tomorrow but that's what I'm shooting for.

My sister went and looked at the rental house we are thinking of but she thinks it's too small.  Hard for me to tell looking at pictures but I still think it's OK.  We decided to just leave it to fate and if it's there in 2 weeks, we'll take a look for ourselves.  2 weeks from today we are flying back to NC.....hard to believe!

Have a great day!   Last day before weigh-in; make good choices

Shawn


----------



## dumbo_buddy

ScubaD said:


> Hi all,
> To get you up to speed we spent time with my daughter and son-in-law today while our grandson (5 months old now) had a surgical procedure performed so the doctors could look at the tumors in his eyes an see how the chemo treatments were doing.  They would also determine of they could laser/freeze the tumors if they were small enough.
> 
> So Caleb went under and we went off for a bite to eat at 1:00 pm.  The doctors told Melissa that if they called in 45 minutes then the tumors were still too large and we would have to wait awhile for removal.  But if the pager went off in 1.5 hours then they were able to clean the eyes.  Well the pager went off in 35 minutes, so I voiced a disappointing "what a bummer" and we left the cafeteria.  We got to the surgical waiting room and Kyle and Melissa went to the conference room to meet with the doctor.
> 
> When they came out there were tears in their eyes and Kyle had two thumbs up.  We embraced and cried as a family.  The doctor said he had never seen tumors respond so well to this treatment and they easily removed the remaining cancer cells by freezing them off the retina.  So as of 1:30 pm Pacific time today my little Caleb is cancer free with 100% eyesight.  And what little cells are left will be destroyed with tomorrows chemo.  Then they will close out with one more chemo treatment in July.
> 
> Thank you all for your prayers over these last few months.  You have no idea how supportive you have been.
> 
> Dave



oh dave i'm so thrilled for you and for your family! i think it's safe to say that we ALL are crying with tears of joy after reading this! prayer (and chemo) works! so incredibly happy for you. sounds like a "i'm celebrating" trip to disney is called for 

i saw a family last trip all with i'm celebrating buttons and shirts. the shirts said something like "little joe kicked cancer's butt" and i wanted to cry every time i saw them! 



cclovesdis said:


> We have some great pictures of my sister and I at Sesame Place when were were mabye 4 and 2. But, we went to Hershey a few years ago. We enjoyed what we did, but we did not go to the amusement park. We are not thrill ride people. My mom was sick before our trip and got sick on the trip. The "how to make Hershey's chocolate ride" did not bode well for her. She is prone to motion sickness anyway. Honestly, what we enjoyed more was vising Amish Country. We took a wagon tour of a farm and just soaked in the atmosphere. It was a very relaxing vacation. There were some great websites when we went and they are probably even better now. I think it will be a great trip no matter what you decide to do in that area!



*dvccruiser and CC* i'm pretty close to sesame and hershey, less than 3 hours. both a really great places to go! my neighborhood is supposed to do a sesame place trip soon which reminds me i need to ask about it. 

hershey lodge and hotel hershey are supposed to be awesome but also kind of pricey. there are some hotels right by there though that provide transportation and are better priced. you won't get the chocolate turn-down service though 

oh and amish country? yeah, my grandpa lives in amish country. in fact, my mom's ancestors are Mennonites. it's a neat little area to visit. for 4th of july i'm going camping with my grandpa (he's 87) in gettysburg. if your kids were older i'd suggest there as maybe a stop because it is really so interesting and they have a new visitors center that is amazing!



mikamah said:


> Good evening!!  We're watching the bruins, and ds convinced me since it's a historical game, he should be allowed to stay up for the whole game.
> 
> Thanks for the well wishes for my race tonight.  Rose, I didn't make it without a 4 in my finish time, but I did make a new pr.  I finished in 41:15ish, about 2 min faster than my best time.  So I am happy with that.  I did my best, and though I'd like to have been faster,  I know I haven't gotten the runs in like I need to to see more improvement.  But I am proud that it's been over a year, and I am still getting out there and running.  I will never give up.
> 
> Hope you're all having a great night.



wow a 2 minute time improvement!!! that's awesome! the 5k time is a toughy to get much time improvement with (at least for me!). congrats on a nice finish and a PR! nice!!! 



mommyof2Pirates said:


> For some reason I am in quite a mood tonight.  I think it is lack of sleep.  I just couldnt fall asleep last night and ended up with only 4 hrs.  I am happy to report I am still on plan and I ran tonight for 30 min.  Its starting to feel better and I am hoping to get my speed an edurance back up fairly quickly.  Of course if I can shed a bunch of these pounds it would make it much easier.
> 
> I also had another victory.  I ate dinner at my nana's which if you remember she is my enabler.  Well I had just a very tiny piece of baked ham, a few small parsley potatoes, and a serving of corn.  She kept yelling at me to eat...eat...eat... and I forgot turned to her and said (with a smile) Nana will you just shut up already.  My whole family laughed and she did too.  Anyway she had made a homemade choc cake (from scratch with the coffee in it) with homemade vanilla icing.  I didnt pass it up all together which would have been the best choice but I did only take a 1cm size sliver which was 2 small bites.  So I would say that was a better choice than eating a whole piece.  See I am getting better.
> 
> Have a good night everyone.



sorry about the mood but nice job on staying OP! i find that when i'm tired that ALL i want to do is eat!!! and to only have a little piece of cake? nice!!!



bellebookworm9 said:


> Today was a good day.



nice work today! i still haven't tried zumba. i feel like i'm not coordinated enough! 

sorry about the job thing. grr!



tigger813 said:


> Just got off the phone about 45 minutes ago with my PAIN FREE MOM!!!!!



great news tracey!!!



glss1/2fll said:


> The youngest and I are leaving Saturday night for a trip to Washington DC/New York City. We get back Thursday night/Friday morning. Don't know how I'm going to stay OP during that--let alone exercise. Although we will do plenty of walking. I am chaperoning a group of middle schoolers and know from experience that it is up and out by 8 AM and back around 11 PM. Sooo, I have to figure out what to make for everybody while I am gone. I'm sure my hubby would love to live on hamburgers and pizzas, but I'd rather he didn't!



hmm...maybe chocolate milk is what i should do in the evenings when i start to binge. good advice! it's actually the best recovery drink post-long runs so it's probably pretty good for getting chocolate in plus some protein 

have fun on your trip! you'll do plenty of walking in both cities. just try to stay away from our pizza (i dare you! lol!). i absolutely love DC. i lived there for a summer and love to visit my friends there. so much to see and do! and obviously i love nyc. i mean, it's home!  while you're here feel free to contact me in case you're lost or need some help!



SettinSail said:


> Good morning friends!    Had fun at the wine tasting last night, even though I am not a big wine fan.  It was a blind testing and I didn't get any of them right  I just don't get wine.  I mean, 2 of them were supposed to have a hint of fresh cut grass  I didn't eat too much last night but there were not too many healthy choices.  From that and my little binge while putting up groceries, I am UP this morning!   I'll be lucky to get myself back to maintain by tomorrow but that's what I'm shooting for.
> 
> My sister went and looked at the rental house we are thinking of but she thinks it's too small.  Hard for me to tell looking at pictures but I still think it's OK.  We decided to just leave it to fate and if it's there in 2 weeks, we'll take a look for ourselves.  2 weeks from today we are flying back to NC.....hard to believe!
> 
> Have a great day!   Last day before weigh-in; make good choices
> 
> Shawn



i really don't like wine but i'd like to do a tasting. would be fun. i would not know the difference between a good wine and boone's farm so it would be interesting!

2 weeks til NC! wow! you can have chick fil a, bojangles, cookout...wait, this is a BL thread, nevermind 

**********************************

good morning all. i've been saying the same thing in my posts alot lately. i can't stop eating. what the H am i doing on a BL thread?? my weight is going up way too fast. i was up to 144.5 this morning which puts me at 10 lb weight gain for only 17 weeks pregnancy. i do AMAZING during the day then blow it at night. totally and disgustingly blow it. i mean, do i WANT to gain a billion pounds and then spend the next two years after the baby's born not fitting into clothes and being miserable with myself?? because that's exactly what i did with my first! 

little guy was up screaming last night. i don't know what's going on. nightmare? teething? i just don't know. i wound up getting him out of his crib and sitting with him and gave him a drink of milk. but now is he going to want to get up to drink every night?? 

a friend of mine from high school is coming up on the subway to hang out today. haven't seen her in over a year! we're going to go to the diner for lunch then back to the house for thomas's nap and to shoot the poop and then probably go sit on the beach for a litte (prob in the shade b/c we are both so pale!) 

have a great day everyone! i'm going to head out in a few for a run/walk with the little guy.


----------



## pjlla

Good morning!

6/16 QOTD:  What other healthy habits have your developed (or are you trying to develop) along with losing weight and exercising?  Are you trying to quit smoking?  Eliminate artificial sweeteners?  Reduce caffeine?  Reduce stress?  


I will say this..... I started on this journey just wanting to get thinner.  I was willing to give up some of my guilty pleasures while I was trying to lose.  But I couldn't imagine a time when I wouldn't still crave them and work them into my menu at least a few times a month (if not at least once a week!).  But my mindset has changed SO MUCH along this journey!  I have virtually given up many things that I LOVED in the past..... because I have learned that being slimmer and healthier is so much MORE APPEALING than things like chips, beer, and chinese food!  Sure, I still occasionally indulge..... but it is more like once or twice a YEAR rather than once or twice a month.... and I really don't miss most of it!  

I have always tried to keep my amount of artificial sweeteners to a minimum and had been doing pretty well with it until I started my SB/WW hybrid diet.  The limitations of real sugar carbs on SB made it difficult and I found myself using more and more Splenda and stevia.... probably one of the biggest drawbacks to SB that I found.  

Regular exercise was definitely something fairly new to me when I started this journey 3 1/2 years ago.  I had done some walking in the past.... I would go through spurts when I would walk regularly with a neighbor or on my TM.  But it was NOTHING like the walking/running/circuit training/weight lifting I've been doing over the past 3 years!  I have definitely developed a healthy exercise habit!

I'll be back later to chat.


----------



## lovedvc

pjlla said:


> Good morning!
> 
> 6/16 QOTD:  What other healthy habits have your developed (or are you trying to develop) along with losing weight and exercising?  Are you trying to quit smoking?  Eliminate artificial sweeteners?  Reduce caffeine?  Reduce stress?



After reading the side effects of asparatame last week I decided to stay away from diet drinks.  I had been living on crystal light iced tea for about 4 years now.  Over the last 4 years I have gradually gained 30 lbs back and have struggled to get it off.  Not only can asparatame possibly cause you to gain weight but it can possibly cause to whole pages of other symptoms, so I decided it's just time to kick the diet drink habit.  Living on water is a little rough but it's been ok so far.  I haven't even grabbed for the iced tea.  I am also trying not to snack during the day that's been rough but with summer here there is plenty to keep me busy and out of the kitchen.


----------



## lisah0711

*Dave,* I'm so happy to hear the wonderful news about Caleb's treatment!  I think someone has some big plans for him and his life. 

*Tracey,* I'm glad that your Mom is feeling so much better today.  I hope that she continues to feel better as she progresses through her treatment.  

*Deb,* hope you can stay home today if you still don't feel like yourself.  

*Congratulations to all our superstars and especially to our Biggest Loser, runner princess!   *

I was so happy to see my name on the list this week.  Looking like a maintain for this week but I may surprise myself and eke out a bit of a loss.  

*lovedvc,* it sounds like your gym uses some good methods to check your progress.  My old gym used the machines that you held in your hands -- they can be off by a lot so it used to kind of annoy me.  Congratulations on all your wonderful progress!  



dvccruiser76 said:


> *I, Susan, will not give up!*



All I could think when I first read this is "who is Susan?!?"    But now we know that you are serious because you used your full name!  

*CC,* get some rest and start working on those stress busting tips!  

*Kathy,* congrats on your PR!    I'm so proud of you and all you've accomplished and you managed to do it during a crazy, busy week.  You so totally !

*Lindsay,* way to stand up for yourself with nana!    Hope that you were able to get some rest last night!



bellebookworm9 said:


> Today was a good day.  I had a slice of white pizza for lunch from a place I love and haven't had in a while, and for dinner I had a salad and a pork chop. I still have 7 points left for today but I'm not hungry. Is it bad that I'm not always eating my points? I hate the fruits and veggies don't count because although I don't eat them as frequently as I should, they fill me up when I do. Still working on drinking all the water.



You do need to make sure that your calorics intake stays up so your metabolism doesn't shut down.  Make sure that you are getting all your fruits and veggie servings a day, even if they "don't count" for points.  Are you going to meetings?  This would be a good question for a WW leader.

*Linda,* enjoy your trip!    Maybe a couple of healthy casseroles for your folks to eat while you are gone.

*Disneywedding2010,* you have a lot going on right now so don't forget to take care of yourself!  

*Shawn,* wow only two weeks to go!  It's going to be a busy, busy time for you, too.  

*Nancy,* enjoy your day on the beach!  



pjlla said:


> 6/16 QOTD:  What other healthy habits have your developed (or are you trying to develop) along with losing weight and exercising?  Are you trying to quit smoking?  Eliminate artificial sweeteners?  Reduce caffeine?  Reduce stress?



The diet and exercise thing is pretty much consuming my efforts right now.  I really don't want to give up caffeine but I'm sure I could use more stress reduction in my life!  

May be scarce a bit here but I will be back to coach on Saturday and Sunday.  Have a great day all!


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

Morning all!!!! Oh how I've missed you!!!!!!

I'm finally starting to come up for air. This week has been crazy busy, 2 last days down, 2 to go! DS14 gets out at 9:40 and DS10 gets out at 1:15 then SCHOOLS OUT FOR SUMMER!!  

Sorry I've been slacking on the organization and the inspirational quotes but I'm ready to get back into it again. I'm probably not going to bother catching up but I did want to say *Congrats to Dave and Tracey!! I'm glad things are looking up for both families. *

Oh and *WAY TO GO BRUINS!!!!!!! *


----------



## pjlla

mommyof2Pirates said:


> For some reason I am in quite a mood tonight.  I think it is lack of sleep.  I just couldnt fall asleep last night and ended up with only 4 hrs.  I am happy to report I am still on plan and I ran tonight for 30 min.  Its starting to feel better and I am hoping to get my speed an edurance back up fairly quickly.  Of course if I can shed a bunch of these pounds it would make it much easier.
> 
> I also had another victory.  I ate dinner at my nana's which if you remember she is my enabler.  Well I had just a very tiny piece of baked ham, a few small parsley potatoes, and a serving of corn.  She kept yelling at me to eat...eat...eat... and I forgot turned to her and said (with a smile) Nana will you just shut up already.  My whole family laughed and she did too.  Anyway she had made a homemade choc cake (from scratch with the coffee in it) with homemade vanilla icing.  I didnt pass it up all together which would have been the best choice but I did only take a 1cm size sliver which was 2 small bites.  So I would say that was a better choice than eating a whole piece.  See I am getting better.
> 
> Have a good night everyone.



I suppose knowing up front that your nana was going to be a "food pusher" up front, at least you were prepared.  The meal was a tough one already (two heavy carbs and a salty cured meat...).... but to be confronted to eat more.....  You did well to hold your ground and to respectfully tell nana to MYOB!!

I'm sure you would have had another battle if you skipped the cake altogether, so you enjoyed a bit and probably saved an arguement by having a tiny piece.  

People JUST DON'T GET IT!!  You wouldn't insist that an ex-smoker light up, just to keep you company.  YOu wouldn't insist that a recovering alcoholic join you at the local pub for a pint.  WHY do people insist on pushing food on people who are trying to lose weight and make healthy choices?  My DMIL has done the same thing to DH in the past..... one moment making a comment about being worried about his weight, etc, and then insisting he have a homemade cookie (or three) 10 minutes later!!   What the heck!!??!!  

I'm sure you love nana and I'm sure she loves you.... but now that you have stood up to her "food pushing" she will probably be more apt to not bug you about it in the future!



bellebookworm9 said:


> Today was a good day.  I had a slice of white pizza for lunch from a place I love and haven't had in a while, and for dinner I had a salad and a pork chop. I still have 7 points left for today but I'm not hungry. Is it bad that I'm not always eating my points? I hate the fruits and veggies don't count because although I don't eat them as frequently as I should, they fill me up when I do. Still working on drinking all the water.
> 
> I just did another Zumba workout. So much fun! I don't even realize that it's been 20 minutes.
> 
> A small rant: After I found out I didn't get the orientation job, I applied at a summer camp for children with disabilities. My brother has gone there for the last several summers, and I applied there last year but declined because of orientation. Well, this application was sent in around mid-March. They never got back to me. I was a little miffed that they didn't even call to say, "Sorry, but we don't need you." But I applied for another job as a teacher aid at a summer school for children with disabilities and was basically hired on the spot. Well, today I got a call from the summer camp. They essentially said, "We were fully staffed but we've had a few people back out so now we're not. If you don't already have something else lined up, let us know and you can come work here now." Their training starts in about 5 DAYS. Of course I have something else lined up by now! I didn't hear anything for 3 months! I'm a little frustrated by this because who can do anything with that short of notice?
> 
> Anyway, congratulations to the Top 10 and everyone else who lost/maintained!
> 
> And Dave, that's so great to hear about your grandson. It seems like good news is hard to find these days, so it's always great when it does appear!



Sorry about the job frustrations.  HOpefully they will find someone who hasn't gotten a summer position yet.  



tigger813 said:


> Just got off the phone about 45 minutes ago with my PAIN FREE MOM!!!!! All of a sudden this afternoon she pulled her legs up to her chest without pain and then got up and walked around a bit! She is starting chemo on Friday and hopefully if everything goes well she will go home on Friday!!!! She sounded better then she has sounded in about a month! She's nervous about the chemo but she just survived this HE** so hopefully the chemo will be much easier. Please keep praying!!!!!
> 
> GO BRUINS!!!!!
> 
> 
> TTFN



Glad she seems to be doing better!



glss1/2fll said:


> QOTD from way back--peanut m&ms are my crack--and Costco sells huge bags. I haven't told you guys but my husband is a chocoholic. There is always chocolate in the house. When I can no longer resist chocolate I make myself a glass of chocolate milk, then I try to drink it rrrrreallllll
> ssssslllloooowwww.
> 
> I NEVER  allow those big candy bags in the house.  Just too much candy and too tempting!!!  I try to not even go down those aisles at Costco!
> 
> QOTD jewelry--I have a gold bracelet that my hubby gave me for my 40th birthday that I never take off. It fell off once when the latch wore out! I've had links removed a couple times and of course it's been reinforced at its weak spots. The links were removed not because I got skinny, but because gold apparently stretches!  My other piece is my watch. Not so much because of its looks but because of its practicality. I can wear it anywhere and it'll be fine. Apparently I could even scuba dive with it. Haven't done that but I have gone swimming many times. Had a hard time during the early C25K days keeping track of the second hand so am glad those days are done.
> 
> Need to figure out meals. My eldest is going to a 3 day basketball camp Friday afternoon. My mom is having her pacemaker replaced/updated/something Friday so I will leave early AM to drive an hour to the hospital. The youngest and I are leaving Saturday night for a trip to Washington DC/New York City. We get back Thursday night/Friday morning. Don't know how I'm going to stay OP during that--let alone exercise. Although we will do plenty of walking. I am chaperoning a group of middle schoolers and know from experience that it is up and out by 8 AM and back around 11 PM. Sooo, I have to figure out what to make for everybody while I am gone. *I'm sure my hubby would love to live on hamburgers and pizzas, but I'd rather he didn't*!



Well.... if your DH is anything like mine, it won't matter what you leave or plan.... they will eat what they want!!  



donac said:


> Good evening
> 
> I am just sitting here watching the finale of Top Chef Masters.  I am still awake since we just got home from the movies.  The New York Philharmonic did a concert version of the show Company and they filmed it to show at movie theaters and not just PBS.  It was filled with many stars.  Neil Patrick Harris, Jon Cryer, Steven Colbert, Martha Plimpton and Patty LuPone.  It is not a great show but it was fun to see.
> 
> I have always wanted to see the show.  My dh and I were supposed to see it when we were in college but we never did because he proposed that night.  It is really funny because it is the show is about a guy with all his married friends and what he wants to do with his life.
> 
> Congrats to Dave and Tracey on the good news.
> 
> I need to ask for some prayers for my friend.  I have worked with her for 20 years.  She has been retired for a couple of years now.  She was just diagnosed with stage 4 lung cancer.  She has never smoked in her life.  She is not talking to any of her friends.  We are going to start sending her cards just to tell her that we are thinking of her.  So any prayers you can send her way I would appreciate it.
> 
> Congrats Kathy on your race.
> 
> Off to watch the end of Top Chef.  good luck Bruins fans
> 
> Have a happy and healthy day tomorrow.



Definitely praying for your friend.  



Disneywedding2010 said:


> *Dave & Tracey*: YAY for the good news! Tracey I hope your mom is able to go home on Friday!
> 
> I'm heading to bed here a few minutes. I need to get back on a normal sleep schedule. The last few days have been really screwy. My trainer just texted me about 45 minutes ago and asked me how my test results were from my dr. When I told him that she had gave me the all clear to exercise again he said "Awesome, I'll put you in my schedule for Monday!" .
> 
> I'm going to set my alarm (and put it on the other side of the room so I HAVE to get up) and get up at a decent hour. My graduation is just around the corner and I'm going to have a house full of people. I need to get to cleaning, organizing, and de-cluttering. I made my hair appointment this evening for 10 days before my graduation. I tried to do it for the Saturday before but my stylist is booked. I'm going to take that day and get my hair done, mani, deluxe pedi, and waxed so I'm looking awesome in my cap and gown.
> 
> I also need to figure out what on earth I'm going to wear. I'm not a big dress type girl so I may just go buy some nice slacks and a top and wear some comfortable shoes. Oh, yes and I will be posting pictures.
> 
> I got hold of a Keller Williams agent (FINALLY!) today and I informed him of what we are looking for in a house. I just spent the last hour going through the email he sent me and looking at the ones he had sent. There were a few that caught my eye but I'm going to keep my options open.
> 
> I'm off to bed... I hope everyone has an awesome OP day!



You are going to look FABULOUS at graduation!  Be sure to share some pictures of the big day!



SettinSail said:


> Pamela, I also inventoried our freezer and pantry so we can eat them down in preparation for our move.  We have the freezer down to 2 packs of ribs, box of brussel sprouts and 1/2 bag of green beans. I'll probably fix the ribs this weekend.  The pantry is another story.  Lots of grains and beans in there and no way we can eat them all.  I have a friend lined up to take all our leftover food (we aren't allowed to ship it back to US)
> 
> I'm so cheap that I'm sure we would end up eating rice and beans for breakfast, just to use up everything!!
> 
> Good morning friends!    Had fun at the wine tasting last night, even though I am not a big wine fan.  It was a blind testing and I didn't get any of them right  I just don't get wine.  I mean, 2 of them were supposed to have a hint of fresh cut grass  I didn't eat too much last night but there were not too many healthy choices.  From that and my little binge while putting up groceries, I am UP this morning!   I'll be lucky to get myself back to maintain by tomorrow but that's what I'm shooting for.
> 
> My sister went and looked at the rental house we are thinking of but she thinks it's too small.  Hard for me to tell looking at pictures but I still think it's OK.  We decided to just leave it to fate and if it's there in 2 weeks, we'll take a look for ourselves.  2 weeks from today we are flying back to NC.....hard to believe!
> 
> Have a great day!   Last day before weigh-in; make good choices
> 
> Shawn



I don't think I'd do very well at a wine tasting.  I only like a few sweeter wines and probably would make a face at the "grassy" wines!  

Continued prayers for the house hunting situation.



dumbo_buddy said:


> good morning all. i've been saying the same thing in my posts alot lately. i can't stop eating. what the H am i doing on a BL thread?? my weight is going up way too fast. i was up to 144.5 this morning which puts me at 10 lb weight gain for only 17 weeks pregnancy. i do AMAZING during the day then blow it at night. totally and disgustingly blow it. i mean, do i WANT to gain a billion pounds and then spend the next two years after the baby's born not fitting into clothes and being miserable with myself?? because that's exactly what i did with my first!
> 
> little guy was up screaming last night. i don't know what's going on. nightmare? teething? i just don't know. i wound up getting him out of his crib and sitting with him and gave him a drink of milk. but now is he going to want to get up to drink every night??
> 
> a friend of mine from high school is coming up on the subway to hang out today. haven't seen her in over a year! we're going to go to the diner for lunch then back to the house for thomas's nap and to shoot the poop and then probably go sit on the beach for a litte (prob in the shade b/c we are both so pale!)
> 
> have a great day everyone! i'm going to head out in a few for a run/walk with the little guy.



Have a good visit with your friend.  Enjoy the time at the beach, but be sure to wear sunscreen!  


****************

Well friends..... I need to get moving along here.  DD needs me to quiz her for her Spanish final and then I need to get my day moving along faster!  I'll be back later to chit chat!..................P


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

* Organizational Challenge week 3. 6/17 - 6/23*


We will continue in with the following:

Make beds
Do dishes every night. Clean out sink
Menu planning 

This week we will be continuing in the kitchen. 
It's purge week!!

Mugs, cups, glasses, dishes, etc - too many? Chipped or broken?
appliances - broken? never use? out dated?
storage containers - do they have lids? Are they in good shape? Do you need ALL of them?
Clean out and wash all cupboards. Tighten and all hinges and handles.


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

*Inspirational Quote 6/16/11*

*Discipline is doing what you know needs to be done, even though you don't want to*


----------



## my3princes

tigger813 said:


> Just got off the phone about 45 minutes ago with my PAIN FREE MOM!!!!! All of a sudden this afternoon she pulled her legs up to her chest without pain and then got up and walked around a bit! She is starting chemo on Friday and hopefully if everything goes well she will go home on Friday!!!! She sounded better then she has sounded in about a month! She's nervous about the chemo but she just survived this HE** so hopefully the chemo will be much easier. Please keep praying!!!!!
> 
> GO BRUINS!!!!!
> 
> 
> TTFN



That is fabulous news.  I hope you can relax for the day and let a bit of stress go



pjlla said:


> Good morning!
> 
> 6/16 QOTD:  What other healthy habits have your developed (or are you trying to develop) along with losing weight and exercising?  Are you trying to quit smoking?  Eliminate artificial sweeteners?  Reduce caffeine?  Reduce stress?



I've changed the way that I eat along the journey, but I don't miss a lot of it.  I gave up Regular soda for diet which I used to find nasty.  Now I think regular soda is just too sweet.  While I know that I should give up diet too, I am just not ready to give up that vise just yet.  I definitely buy better cuts of meat, we eat more whole grain foods be it whole grain pasta, bread or brown rice.  I've never smoked or drank a lot so that wasn't something that I could work on.  I definitely need to work on reducing stress, but that's not an easy fix.  I am trying to figure out how to do it though.  I really need to give up my second job, but my conscious keeps getting in the way.  Dh has wanted me to give it up for the last 8 months, but I've always managed to work around everything and keep it.  With my new hours it is much harder and DH and oldest DS are playing in an adult Lacrosse league this summer and it is on Mondays and Thursdays which are the same days as the restaurant.  I need to look at that as my sign and get done.


----------



## my3princes

I stayed home again today.  I feel so guilty, but I am definitely not feeling 100% which means I wouldn't being do a great job if I were there.  I hope it doesn't jeopordize my job.  Maybe they'll let me work extra hours the next few weeks to make up for it. 

The only positive is that I have no appetite, none, nada, zero.  I've lost 3lbs in 3 days.  Now if I could just keep those off when I start eating again.


----------



## ScubaD

pjlla said:


> Praise GOD!  The news absolutely could NOT be better!  DD and I lit a luminaria candle for Caleb during our Relay for Life a few weeks ago.  It was decorated very pretty (if I may say so myself).  I'll share a picture someday when I get a chance.
> 
> Prayers, of course, will keep coming for his continued improvements!  Dave... I am just pleased as punch that you shared this great news with us.  How are you all going to celebrate?  How about a Disney trip??!!



Thanks so much for remembering my family.  We too lit a few of the candles on our Relay for Life.  This is a great forum and I appreciate everyone.

Dave


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

tigger813 said:


> Just got off the phone about 45 minutes ago with my PAIN FREE MOM!!!!! All of a sudden this afternoon she pulled her legs up to her chest without pain and then got up and walked around a bit! She is starting chemo on Friday and hopefully if everything goes well she will go home on Friday!!!! She sounded better then she has sounded in about a month! She's nervous about the chemo but she just survived this HE** so hopefully the chemo will be much easier. Please keep praying!!!!!
> 
> GO BRUINS!!!!!
> 
> 
> TTFN



Glad to hear the great news.  Your mom is quite a trooper!!!!

I thought of you when i saw on the news the bruins won and then I saw that their were riots. People are just nuts.



donac said:


> I need to ask for some prayers for my friend.  I have worked with her for 20 years.  She has been retired for a couple of years now.  She was just diagnosed with stage 4 lung cancer.  She has never smoked in her life.  She is not talking to any of her friends.  We are going to start sending her cards just to tell her that we are thinking of her.  So any prayers you can send her way I would appreciate it.



Oh Dona I am so sorry to hear about your friend.  She is in my prayers.



dumbo_buddy said:


> my neighborhood is supposed to do a sesame place trip soon which reminds me i need to ask about it.



We have been to sesame place twice with the boys.  The first time Ryan was 3 1/2 and Nick was 15 months.  It is great.  There are a number of splash and play areas for the little ones and a few cute shows that Thomas may like.  There are also some rides that you can ride with him.  You can meet characters as well.  There is a parade which the kids loved.  I think this is the only park that I have been to that reminds me a tiny bit of disney.  It is pricey but what park isnt anymore.   The park is really geared toward the 8yr and under crowd so it definitly is worth the money spent when you have little kids.  

**********************************************************

I think I can, I think I can, I think I can.....  I am trying so hard today to do well and not eat anything that will cause an overnight gain.  Trying to watch my salt.  I really really would love to see a great number on the scale tomorrow.  Boy this is the most motivated I have been in awhile.

I am in a better mood this morning.  I got a good night sleep although I still didnt get to bed until after 11.  Dh wanted me to watch the phillies game with him...of course it went into extra innings but they won so all is good.  Then I had to listen to all the issues he had at work.  I think he enjoyed the conversation but I really just wanted to go to bed. 

Well I need to get some work done so I will check back in later.


----------



## Zoesmama03

Hi everyone.  Its been a while since I checked in.  I can't remember if I told you about the part time job I finally found after much prayers.  Well its been okay now that I'm more used to it BUT I get very anxious and claustrophobic there being in the cubicle with the headset on.  Some days I get dizzy and faint from lack of moving. I can move but the cord makes me feel like I can't really.  Plus the hours are horrible.  I get 20 hours.  I just got 2 extra hours added on each week for the past weeks but starting the 27th they are going to hours of 7am to 12pm.  So most of the other people are getting fed up with their hours being cut now.  A friend of mine that told me about the job is also feeling done.

We applied at a company we happened to both work at before(in different buildings and positions than each other) and both got interviews.  It seems they are hiring several transaction processors.  Its the job I had with them before. The pay is awesome and its full time.  It would more than double my current income.    So I'm praying I can get this position back.  The experience of doing this position before will hopefully help me sell myself even more in the interview today at 9.  

As for the weight loss its been rough sticking to a plan and I can't seem to fall into a good routine. Then the stress and anxiety I have with the part time job is no help but I'm honestly not trying to make excuses this time.  I've been infrequently logging my calories but getting minimal exercise in. The goo news is I haven't completely undone my efforts.  I'm still down about 5 lbs from when I started this journey back up in Dec/Jan. 


So can I join in the Summer challenge.  I have to finish getting ready for my interview but can come back and read where to send my stats and stuff.  Can't wait to get back on track and get more weight off. My friend that I'm on the journey to get this job with is also working online at myfitnesspal so we can maybe work on support for each other too on a more personal level.


----------



## Zhoen

pjlla said:


> People JUST DON'T GET IT!!  You wouldn't insist that an ex-smoker light up, just to keep you company.  YOu wouldn't insist that a recovering alcoholic join you at the local pub for a pint.  WHY do people insist on pushing food on people who are trying to lose weight and make healthy choices?



I love this!  In fact, since my DH (and some days the "D" is NOT for "dear") has been "trying to quit" off and on for the whole 15 years I've known him, but he keeps wanting junky food around me (last week was the milkshake, this week was mexican-- I got a fajita salad, thank you ver much!)  So I WAS going to say "hah, every time he tries to get me to eat bad food, I'll send the kids away and have a cigarette in front of him, and see how HE likes it!"  (I don't smoke, so hopefully it would only take ONCE to make the point... but then after reading about the dear lady with lung cancer, that would be really insensitive... 



BernardandMissBianca said:


> * Organizational Challenge week 3. 6/17 - 6/23*
> 
> 
> We will continue in with the following:
> 
> Make beds
> Do dishes every night. Clean out sink
> Menu planning
> 
> This week we will be continuing in the kitchen.
> It's purge week!!
> 
> Mugs, cups, glasses, dishes, etc - too many? Chipped or broken?
> appliances - broken? never use? out dated?
> storage containers - do they have lids? Are they in good shape? Do you need ALL of them?
> Clean out and wash all cupboards. Tighten and all hinges and handles.



This is making me feel soooo good... I purged the food and dishes and everything about two weeks ago... it is very rare in this life that I can feel "ahead of the game"  (I'm that frazzled-looking Mom in the stained shirt who's 20 minutes late for EVERYTHING...)  but last week all I needed to do was wipe down the shelves in the fridge and pantry, and this week just the shelves.  Yay!  (Which is NOT to say that more mugs might not mysteriously disappear tomorrow night when DH is at work... muhahahaha

===============

Congrats to all the losers last week, especially all those in the top ten, and all the maintainers, too!  

================

DumboBuddy, I'd LOVE to be "up" to 145!   Remember, they say you gain faster and more with every pregnancy... I have a dear friend who was overweight all her youth, then things really changed after she moved out from her folks... she started eating very clean, started running, country dancing, certified as an aerobics instructor... (While working all the way up through a PhD in some VERY name-brand colleges... YES, I'm jealous!  )  Anyway, she's had 4 children now, gains with each, and gets back that amazing body every time... Don't beat yourself up.  

============

Yesterday was totally a pixie dust day.  I already wrote about the happy morning, then I got subway for lunch and discovered that I still had two more BOGO coupons, so I have free lunch for today... After work (where I was too busy to notice 3pm, so no cravings,) DD4 and I hit the semi-annual sales at Bath and Body Works and Disney Store, then had dinner at the mall, but because I'd missed my afternoon snack, I could "afford" pizza... And I'm TOTALLY counting walking a kajillion miles through the mall carrying my two massive, heavy shopping bags as one of my 20 minute work-outs for the healthy habits challenge 

Oh, and my favorite purchase???  The "Where's Perry?" shirt I like is not available in adult sizes... so I bought a boys size XL  (for $4.99!!!)... and it's NOT skin-tight!  Yay!  (It's not giant and baggy like I normally buy, but doesn't look like I escaped from a wet-tshirt contest, either.)

Pixie dust for everyone!!!


----------



## Connie96

ScubaD said:


> So as of 1:30 pm Pacific time today my little Caleb is cancer free with 100% eyesight.



Dave, this made my day. Thank you so much for sharing. 



mommyof2Pirates said:


> Nana will you just shut up already.



You go, Lindsay!  Way to stand up for yourself! (I'm glad it went over so well, too.)



tigger813 said:


> Just got off the phone about 45 minutes ago with my PAIN FREE MOM!!!!!



Wonderful news, Tracey. 

******************
Congrats to all the losers and to everyone who is hanging in there.  

I was so surprised to see my name in the top 10. I'm trying really hard NOT to get wrapped up in the competition aspect of this but I have to say it made me feel really good to see my name in that list.

QOTD: As far as healthy habits go, I really am only concentrating on keeping my food diary every day. That may seem simplistic, but I'm NOT overwhelmed and that's nice. I'm not even hard on myself about what I can and can't eat. I just have to write it down no matter what it is. I have done this for 16 straight days now and, in those 16 days, I have lost 7.4 pounds (as of this morning). That 16 day span includes one day where I ate pizza for lunch AND dinner for a daily total over 2400 calories and another day where I didn't write anything down until the end of the day and found out at 10pm that I only had just over 900 calories. Those are anomalies, of course, and the rest of the days are solidly between 1200 and 1500. Although I've felt hungry sometimes, I haven't felt deprived. 

As for an exercise habit, I'll admit that I'm really not doing anything. I am trying like crazy to stay off my feet as much as I can so MAYBE I can get my hip back to normal again. Maybe I'll do some pushups and crunches tonight.

Have a great Thursday!


----------



## pjlla

BernardandMissBianca said:


> * Organizational Challenge week 3. 6/17 - 6/23*
> 
> 
> We will continue in with the following:
> 
> Make beds
> Do dishes every night. Clean out sink
> Menu planning
> 
> This week we will be continuing in the kitchen.
> It's purge week!!
> 
> Mugs, cups, glasses, dishes, etc - too many? Chipped or broken?
> appliances - broken? never use? out dated?
> storage containers - do they have lids? Are they in good shape? Do you need ALL of them?
> Clean out and wash all cupboards. Tighten and all hinges and handles.




Oh my gosh!  I love this one!  I've kind of been working on it off and on lately anyhow!

*Mugs/cups/glasses..... check! (got new dishes for my birthday last year, replaced the drinking glasses at the sametime....all still spiffy looking!)

*Appliances...... need to check this area.  Probably okay, but coffee maker has been wanky lately.

*Storage containers..... well... house rule is that it doesn't go in the cupboard unless it has a lid. And I try NOT to save every cottage cheese container and Cool Whip bowl that comes in the house. In fact, I threw out about 5 last night!!  But I will take another look at that particular cupboard with a more critical eye today.

*Clean out/wash/tighten/etc.... they ALL need this!  We upgraded our cabinets when we built the house (from cheapo builder grade to a much nicer, but not top of the line brand) but we still are constantly fixing/adjusting the cupboard door hinges....


I will say though..... bed has been made and sink cleaned out every day this week!  



lovedvc said:


> After reading the side effects of asparatame last week I decided to stay away from diet drinks.  I had been living on crystal light iced tea for about 4 years now.  Over the last 4 years I have gradually gained 30 lbs back and have struggled to get it off.  Not only can asparatame possibly cause you to gain weight but it can possibly cause to whole pages of other symptoms, so I decided it's just time to kick the diet drink habit.  Living on water is a little rough but it's been ok so far.  I haven't even grabbed for the iced tea.  I am also trying not to snack during the day that's been rough but with summer here there is plenty to keep me busy and out of the kitchen.



Did you ever read the book "Sweet Poison" ?   It is several years old, but an eye opener.  Aspartame is absolutely DREADFUL for you!  I don't drink lemonade or "flavored" water very often, but when I do I use the 4C brand instead of Crystal Light because it uses Splenda instead of aspartame.  I'd like to avoid Splenda a bit more too, but this South Beach/WW hybrid is making that tough.  I've tried Truvia and didn't like it and stevia is okay, but pricey.  

I know that there is probably aspartame is much that I buy that I'm not even totally aware of........that is definitely something I need to be more proactive about. 

When I'm not trying so hard to watch my carbs, I will use agave nectar (lower glycemic index than regular sugar) or even blackstrap molasses (in cooking), because at least it has some redeeming health benefits.

Good for you for realizing the health risks and working so hard to eliminate it from your diet!



BernardandMissBianca said:


> Morning all!!!! Oh how I've missed you!!!!!!
> 
> I'm finally starting to come up for air. This week has been crazy busy, 2 last days down, 2 to go! DS14 gets out at 9:40 and DS10 gets out at 1:15 then SCHOOLS OUT FOR SUMMER!!
> 
> Sorry I've been slacking on the organization and the inspirational quotes but I'm ready to get back into it again. I'm probably not going to bother catching up but I did want to say *Congrats to Dave and Tracey!! I'm glad things are looking up for both families. *
> 
> Oh and *WAY TO GO BRUINS!!!!!!! *



We've missed you too!  I kind of figured it was end-of-year craziness keeping you from us!  



BernardandMissBianca said:


> *Inspirational Quote 6/16/11*
> 
> *Discipline is doing what you know needs to be done, even though you don't want to*



AMEN!  



my3princes said:


> :I've changed the way that I eat along the journey, but I don't miss a lot of it.  I gave up Regular soda for diet which I used to find nasty.  Now I think regular soda is just too sweet.  While I know that I should give up diet too, I am just not ready to give up that vise just yet.  I definitely buy better cuts of meat, we eat more whole grain foods be it whole grain pasta, bread or brown rice.  I've never smoked or drank a lot so that wasn't something that I could work on.  I definitely need to work on reducing stress, but that's not an easy fix.  I am trying to figure out how to do it though.  I really need to give up my second job, but my conscious keeps getting in the way.  Dh has wanted me to give it up for the last 8 months, but I've always managed to work around everything and keep it.  With my new hours it is much harder and DH and oldest DS are playing in an adult Lacrosse league this summer and it is on Mondays and Thursdays which are the same days as the restaurant.  I need to look at that as my sign and get done.



Looks like you have made lots of positive changes!  



my3princes said:


> I stayed home again today.  I feel so guilty, but I am definitely not feeling 100% which means I wouldn't being do a great job if I were there.  I hope it doesn't jeopordize my job.  Maybe they'll let me work extra hours the next few weeks to make up for it.
> 
> The only positive is that I have no appetite, none, nada, zero.  I've lost 3lbs in 3 days.  Now if I could just keep those off when I start eating again.



Sorry you are still feeling icky.  I'm SURE they will understand.  You obviously aren't faking it or they wouldn't have sent you home yesterday!  Just bad timing that it happened so early into the new job.  

Glad you can see a positive in it!  



mommyof2Pirates said:


> I think I can, I think I can, I think I can.....  I am trying so hard today to do well and not eat anything that will cause an overnight gain.  Trying to watch my salt.  I really really would love to see a great number on the scale tomorrow.  Boy this is the most motivated I have been in awhile.
> 
> Thursday is always "crunch" day for me too!  I try to keep my points really low, I drink extra water (on top of the 2-3 liters I already drink daily), I watch the salt, and sometimes I try to make it a double workout day. Wish I had such grand motivation EVERY day!!
> 
> I am in a better mood this morning.  I got a good night sleep although I still didnt get to bed until after 11.  Dh wanted me to watch the phillies game with him...of course it went into extra innings but they won so all is good.  Then I had to listen to all the issues he had at work.  I think he enjoyed the conversation but I really just wanted to go to bed.
> 
> Well I need to get some work done so I will check back in later.



Glad you are in a better mood.  



Zoesmama03 said:


> Hi everyone.  Its been a while since I checked in.  I can't remember if I told you about the part time job I finally found after much prayers.  Well its been okay now that I'm more used to it BUT I get very anxious and claustrophobic there being in the cubicle with the headset on.  Some days I get dizzy and faint from lack of moving. I can move but the cord makes me feel like I can't really.  Plus the hours are horrible.  I get 20 hours.  I just got 2 extra hours added on each week for the past weeks but starting the 27th they are going to hours of 7am to 12pm.  So most of the other people are getting fed up with their hours being cut now.  A friend of mine that told me about the job is also feeling done.
> 
> We applied at a company we happened to both work at before(in different buildings and positions than each other) and both got interviews.  It seems they are hiring several transaction processors.  Its the job I had with them before. The pay is awesome and its full time.  It would more than double my current income.    So I'm praying I can get this position back.  The experience of doing this position before will hopefully help me sell myself even more in the interview today at 9.
> 
> As for the weight loss its been rough sticking to a plan and I can't seem to fall into a good routine. Then the stress and anxiety I have with the part time job is no help but I'm honestly not trying to make excuses this time.  I've been infrequently logging my calories but getting minimal exercise in. The goo news is I haven't completely undone my efforts.  I'm still down about 5 lbs from when I started this journey back up in Dec/Jan.
> 
> 
> So can I join in the Summer challenge.  I have to finish getting ready for my interview but can come back and read where to send my stats and stuff.  Can't wait to get back on track and get more weight off. My friend that I'm on the journey to get this job with is also working online at myfitnesspal so we can maybe work on support for each other too on a more personal level.



HEY there!  Nice to see you! SURE you can join us!  Send starting weight to Donac (put it in the subject line).  Connie96 is doing the WIN challenge again. Check out page one for allof the other info.  Glad to have you back!



Zhoen said:


> I love this!  In fact, since my DH (and some days the "D" is NOT for "dear") has been "trying to quit" off and on for the whole 15 years I've known him, but he keeps wanting junky food around me (last week was the milkshake, this week was mexican-- I got a fajita salad, thank you ver much!)  So I WAS going to say "hah, every time he tries to get me to eat bad food, I'll send the kids away and have a cigarette in front of him, and see how HE likes it!"  (I don't smoke, so hopefully it would only take ONCE to make the point... but then after reading about the dear lady with lung cancer, that would be really insensitive...
> 
> But I totally understand your point.  You know what though?  You have to have the motivation to do this for YOU.... no matter what outside influences there are around you. You need to stop using DH for an excuse.  You need to see it as a challenge that you want to RISE ABOVE.  Have a plan to counter all of those unhealthy ideas/suggestions/restaurant choices he makes.
> 
> He wants a milkshake....... get yourself an iced decaf with skim milk and Splenda!  You can still enjoy something cold and sweet along with him.
> 
> He wants mexican..... you made a good choice with a fajita salad!
> 
> He wants chinese..... steamed dumplings and stirfried veggies for you!
> 
> Quick story here....
> 
> I've been on this journey for about 3 1/2  years. For the first 3 years of it I was "on my own" as far as my family goes.  They didn't have any concern about wanting/eating ice cream, popcorn, cookies, etc in front of poor Mom who was struggling to stay OP.  Once in a while I had to put my foot down and insist that we NOT have ice cream in the house all the time or that we NOT go to Olive Garden "just because".  DH loves his real popcorn with butter.... and was making it EVERY SINGLE DAY!!!
> 
> I always served healthy meals, but if the family was begging for pizza on a Friday or Saturday, it was tough for me.  Sometimes I gave in and ate pizza. Sometimes I got them pizza, but had a salad for myself.... and sometimes I just said NO PIZZA!!  We don't keep a lot of junk food in the house, but it was still tough sometimes.
> 
> FAST FORWARD to now. DH lost some weight after his accident and decided to try to lose more.  DD and myself decided to give South Beach a try in an effort to remove some belly fat.  DH jumped on the bandwagon and restarted Atkins (that he tried years ago with some success).
> 
> Well.... DD and I have decided that enough is enough with SB. We have learned that we SHOULD reduce our carbs and eat healthier carbs to maintain our belly fat loss, but we are going to let up on our so-strict guidelines for now.
> 
> * But wait*......DD is worried about DH!  How will he continue to do Atkins if we start eating carbs??    Oh the worry and angst......... UM HELLO!!!!?????!!!!!!
> 
> I lost 90 stinkin' pounds while you all ate ice cream and pizza and chips and popcorn all around me!!!!!  I don't think anyone was lamenting "oh poor Mom".... or "maybe we should eat fruit tonight instead of popcorn so Mom isn't tempted".
> 
> The point is, DH can make his own decisions what to eat and what NOT to eat.  This is the real world!  I will, of course, continue to be supportive and continue to cook really healthy meals for him and the family. And I won't be buying his favorite goodies and leaving them lying next to his dinner plate.  But if I want to buy whole wheat english muffins for the occasional breakfast or mango or pineapple.... he will have to deal with it, just like I did!
> 
> In fact, DH told me late last night when he got home that he had a good lunch at his meeting (chicken and veggies) and a great healthy dinner at Legal Seafoods (business dinner.... shrimp and green beans), but then he was served cheesecake and blew it. Well.... that certainly had NOTHING to do with me and my eating carbs or not.
> 
> You have to want to do this for YOU!!!!  No matter WHAT the choices and temptations that are around you! There will ALWAYS be temptations, whether DH brings them into the house or whether you are tempted at the grocery store, or if you are at a party or on vacation.  You need to make a plan on how to deal with this ALL THE TIME.  Because it is always there.
> 
> Good luck.
> 
> 
> This is making me feel soooo good... I purged the food and dishes and everything about two weeks ago... it is very rare in this life that I can feel "ahead of the game"  (I'm that frazzled-looking Mom in the stained shirt who's 20 minutes late for EVERYTHING...   )
> 
> very funny visual!!
> 
> but last week all I needed to do was wipe down the shelves in the fridge and pantry, and this week just the shelves.  Yay!  (Which is NOT to say that more mugs might not mysteriously disappear tomorrow night when DH is at work... muhahahaha
> 
> ===============
> 
> Congrats to all the losers last week, especially all those in the top ten, and all the maintainers, too!
> 
> Yesterday was totally a pixie dust day.  I already wrote about the happy morning, then I got subway for lunch and discovered that I still had two more BOGO coupons, so I have free lunch for today... After work (where I was too busy to notice 3pm, so no cravings,) DD4 and I hit the semi-annual sales at Bath and Body Works and Disney Store, then had dinner at the mall, but because I'd missed my afternoon snack, I could "afford" pizza... And I'm TOTALLY counting walking a kajillion miles through the mall carrying my two massive, heavy shopping bags as one of my 20 minute work-outs for the healthy habits challenge
> 
> Oh, and my favorite purchase???  The "Where's Perry?" shirt I like is not available in adult sizes... so I bought a boys size XL  (for $4.99!!!)... and it's NOT skin-tight!  Yay!  (It's not giant and baggy like I normally buy, but doesn't look like I escaped from a wet-tshirt contest, either.)
> 
> Pixie dust for everyone!!!



Guess I'm glad I ran out of time and didn't hit the Disney store yesterday!  I didn't NEED anything and I'm sure I would have found something to buy.  I did hit the sale at Bath and Body though.  Bought some small lotions to use in the goodie bags for next week's fundraiser scrapbooking crop, plus a few hand soaps to bring along as hostess gifts this summer when we visit the Cape.  


***Okay ladies!  My hour of garage sweeping ended up here!  YIKES! But I have done a lot around this house this morning anyhow. Laundry, dishes, scrubbing counters, etc.  

DD is in her last final today.... Spanish.  Gotta go pray for her!  She says she'll need it!......................P


----------



## pjlla

Connie96 said:


> Congrats to all the losers and to everyone who is hanging in there.
> 
> I was so surprised to see my name in the top 10. I'm trying really hard NOT to get wrapped up in the competition aspect of this but I have to say it made me feel really good to see my name in that list.
> 
> And that good feeling will go a LONG way in your continued motivation!
> 
> QOTD: As far as healthy habits go, I really am only concentrating on keeping my food diary every day. That may seem simplistic, but I'm NOT overwhelmed and that's nice. I'm not even hard on myself about what I can and can't eat. I just have to write it down no matter what it is. I have done this for 16 straight days now and, in those 16 days, I have lost 7.4 pounds (as of this morning). That 16 day span includes one day where I ate pizza for lunch AND dinner for a daily total over 2400 calories and another day where I didn't write anything down until the end of the day and found out at 10pm that I only had just over 900 calories. Those are anomalies, of course, and the rest of the days are solidly between 1200 and 1500. Although I've felt hungry sometimes, I haven't felt deprived.
> 
> As for an exercise habit, I'll admit that I'm really not doing anything. I am trying like crazy to stay off my feet as much as I can so MAYBE I can get my hip back to normal again. Maybe I'll do some pushups and crunches tonight.
> 
> Have a great Thursday!



WTG on the 7.4!!!!!  I would be OVER THE MOON!! And I'm SO GLAD that you are finding a DIRECT correlation between the food journaling and the weight loss.  I've said for YEARS that keeping a food journal EVERY DAY is one of the KEY FACTORS in my successful weight loss/maintenance this time around........P


----------



## bellebookworm9

dumbo_buddy said:


> nice work today! i still haven't tried zumba. i feel like i'm not coordinated enough!



You should try it! I am one of the most uncoordinated people ever, and I was just fine through most of it!



pjlla said:


> 6/16 QOTD:  What other healthy habits have your developed (or are you trying to develop) along with losing weight and exercising?  Are you trying to quit smoking?  Eliminate artificial sweeteners?  Reduce caffeine?  Reduce stress?



Hmmm...I'm not really sure. I don't smoke, I really don't like the taste of artificial sweeteners, I'm not too much of a caffeine drinker. I guess one thing is that when I lose the weight, I will feel better and be able to go off my antidepressants? But maybe not, we'll see. I'm just trying to eat things in moderation.



lisah0711 said:


> You do need to make sure that your calorics intake stays up so your metabolism doesn't shut down.  Make sure that you are getting all your fruits and veggie servings a day, even if they "don't count" for points.  Are you going to meetings?  This would be a good question for a WW leader.



I'm not going to meetings, just doing it online. I did end up eating the rest of my points last night, so I'll keep trying to eat them every day!



BernardandMissBianca said:


> *Inspirational Quote 6/16/11*
> 
> *Discipline is doing what you know needs to be done, even though you don't want to*



This is how I felt about exercise two weeks ago. Now that I've been doing it almost every day I actually enjoy it!


----------



## tigger813

SOrry to say the good news was short lived. Pain is back today with a vengeance and she can't walk. Doesn't want to eat and is just beside herself not knowing what is going to happen. I've got a bad headache so I'm going to lie down and nap so I can work tonight.


----------



## JacksLilWench

dumbo_buddy said:


> 2 weeks til NC! wow! you can have chick fil a, bojangles, cookout...wait, this is a BL thread, nevermind



You're not allowed to curse on DisBoards!!   It's so awful, all of these places are within 3miles of my house in NC and I really have to resist going to them.  It's not easy!!



pjlla said:


> Good morning!
> 
> 6/16 QOTD:  What other healthy habits have your developed (or are you trying to develop) along with losing weight and exercising?  Are you trying to quit smoking?  Eliminate artificial sweeteners?  Reduce caffeine?  Reduce stress?



I want to take what I learn here and turn it into a whole lifestyle for myself.  I refuse to become a statistic to heart disease and diabetes and stroke just because my DNA says so.  I've never smoked, I only drink socially, I wouldn't even do drugs if I could afford them, so food is my only vice, but I can't and won't let it do me in.  I own food, it does NOT own me!! 

I am a little nervous about the weigh-in tomorrow...I know it won't bite, but it feels like a test and I always get nervous at test-time, haha.  But I'm sure I will do wonderfully  *NewlyDisneyCrazed* brought up the point in another thread we chat on, that it is better to take it off slowly and keep it off forever than to drop it quick and gain it all back and then some.  So let me rephrase my earlier statement: I am EXCITED about the weigh-in tomorrow because if I only take off a tiny little bit, I'll keep it off that much longer


----------



## rhonda_2003

6/16 QOTD: What other healthy habits have your developed (or are you trying to develop) along with losing weight and exercising? Are you trying to quit smoking? Eliminate artificial sweeteners? Reduce caffeine? Reduce stress?

I am trying to greatly reduce my caffeine consumption.  I am also working on organizing my home with the hopes being that having my home organized will help reduce my stress and home cleaning times.

I very much wish this board had thread memory, where it would put you back where you were the last time you were on it.  Oh, well.....I am having trouble keeping up but I will stick with it.  I do not want to get on the scale in the morning but I will!  I have not done well at all   I have been running around with 50 different obligations and haven't planned for my food and exercise as I should.


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

tigger813 said:


> SOrry to say the good news was short lived. Pain is back today with a vengeance and she can't walk. Doesn't want to eat and is just beside herself not knowing what is going to happen. I've got a bad headache so I'm going to lie down and nap so I can work tonight.



Sorry to hear this tracey and especially sorry that your mom is dealing with this rollercoaster of pain and emotions.  Is it the radiation or the mass that is causing the pain?  Either way I hope she is relieved of it all and at home soon.



JacksLilWench said:


> I am a little nervous about the weigh-in tomorrow...I know it won't bite, but it feels like a test and I always get nervous at test-time, haha.  But I'm sure I will do wonderfully  *NewlyDisneyCrazed* brought up the point in another thread we chat on, that it is better to take it off slowly and keep it off forever than to drop it quick and gain it all back and then some.  So let me rephrase my earlier statement: I am EXCITED about the weigh-in tomorrow because if I only take off a tiny little bit, I'll keep it off that much longer



That is a really great way of looking at it. 

**********************************************************

I had a great day on the eating front  I was a bit famished driving to pick up my boys and had to pass Mc'D, Arby's, and Yocco's (our local hot dog place that has hotdogs that are out of this world)  anyway each time I got closer to one of these the ugly person in my head started telling me to just stop and get something and I would feel much better.  But I passed each one of them and arrived at my parents without consuming any unneccesary calories.  This was a huge NSV for me.

I am missing alot of grocery staples at home right now and did not make a plan for dinner so I got a pizza from our neighborhood pizzeria so its not as bad as pizza hut.  I had 2 slices and now I am good.  It was a saltier meal than I would have liked to have prior to weigh in but definitely I think I made the best choice under the situation.  So I am proud of myself.

Tonight we are just hanging at home.  I need to get to work early tomorrow because I have a meeting with my boss.  He is going to talk to me about our new salary plans at work....to make a complicated story short everyone in our network that is a manager is titled Practice Manager.  The bad thing was there were managers of really small non-productive offices and then managers of huge big very productive offices and we are all titled the same.  They came up with tiers and salary ranges from least amount of docs,staff, revenue up to the highest.  Tomorrow I will find out where I fall in that category and whether or not I will get any more money.  I am really hoping for alot more but who wouldnt be.  So I am a bit anxious to find out.

Have a great evening everyone and just in case I dont get back on here tonight.  Good luck for those weighing in tomorrow.


----------



## dumbo_buddy

JacksLilWench said:


> You're not allowed to curse on DisBoards!!   It's so awful, all of these places are within 3miles of my house in NC and I really have to resist going to them.  It's not easy!!



oh man having a cookout so close would be so deadly for me. maybe i should stay way up here in the north!!

**********************************

hi everyone! hope you all had a great day! i'm finally sitting down to my computer for the first time since the morning - i'm usually on way more than that. 

this morning i was really inspired by *kathy's* 5k and felt like i had an extra bounce in my step as i went out with thomas in the jogger. i made it to the college where i run and turned to check so i could cross the street and a neighbor of mine was running behind me. she is...um...perfect! she is from brazil and has an all-year tan and weighs half of what i do and is always working out. anywho, she started running with me instead of going ahead. i told her i'm very slow with the jogger and she said she needs to go slow because she's pregnant. LOL! "me too!" anyway, she is a teacher and needed to get ready so she "only" did one lap. we ran it together and it really passed the time. so, i felt good and continued on after she left and decided to run a 5k myself  it was tough at the end but i did it in 36:47. not bad! my PR is 29 something but that wasn't pushing any jogger. so, thanks kathy! i'm glad i did it and know i still have it in me 

my friend from HS came up today and we had a nice time just hanging. thomas was a PITA but oh well. oh, when i said earlier i thought we would go to the beach it wasn't anything fancy. the beach is one block from my house. so we just walked over to the beach so i could show her the view and the 'hood. it was nice. i just dropped her off for her client's session. she is a child psychologist. 

turkey tacos tonight. i used the super lean tacos and 40% less sodium seasoning. i had soft corn tacos that were only 50 calories each. had three of them. lettuce, tomatoes, part skim cheese, salsa, a tiny bit of sour cream and chopped olives. really good! now i need to just....STOP! or maybe have a little chocolate milk or something. 

we are getting our bedroom furniture delivered tomorrow. looking forward to not having all my clothes all over the house!


----------



## cclovesdis

Healthy Habits Week 1 Results

*Congratulations to our 9 participants!*
6Smiles
bellebookworm9
buzz5985
Connie96
glass1/2fll
JacksLilWench
trinaweena
sahbushka
worfiedoodles

Congratulations to this week's prize winner: *bellebookworm9*. Please PM me your address and I will send out your prize! (I should mention that the post office's hours and my work schedule do not mesh well...)

*Congratulations to the following people for earning 16/16 points!*
buzz5985
JacksLilWench
trinaweena
worfiedoodles

Have a great week everyone!


----------



## cclovesdis

Welcome to Healthy Habits![/SIZE]

My name is CC (like see-see) and I will be your Healthy Habits (HH) coach for the Summer 2011 BL Challenge. I big thank you to donac and jenanderson for showing me the ropes.

*Here's How HH Works:* Each week, there will be 2 "things" to do each day. You earn 1 point for each day you do each "thing." So, if you do each "thing" for all 7 days, you earn 14 points. There will also be 2 mini-challenges each week. You earn 1 point for each mini-challenge you complete for a total of 16 possible points each week. At the end of the week, please PM me your total points. Here is an example:

4/7 eating 2 fruits
3/7 drinking 6 8 oz. glasses of water
1/2 mini-challenges completed

I will post the top scores as well as a list of the participants each week on/about Tuesday. You have until Tuesday at 5 PM EST to send me your points. Everyone who participates (regardless of his/her total points) will be entered into the drawing for a prize. It will be something related to the week's HH. You will need to PM me your address so I can send you the prize. If you do not WISH to be entered into the prize drawing, please let me know.

Healthy Habits Week 3

For All 7 Days:
1. Eat 5 servings of fruits and vegetables total per day.
2. Eat at least 2 servings of protein a day.
Mini-Challenge 1: Get in 3 30 minutes or longer workouts. 
Mini-Challenge 2: Spend 10 minutes having "me" time at least twice this week.

Feel free to ask any questions! Have a great week!


----------



## tigger813

Been a very long and busy day! I did get in a very heavy hour long nap. I would've slept longer if Ash hadn't come home. I was trying to listen to one of the podcasts but didn't make it very far into it. I'll have to try and listen to it again sometime this weekend. Then I had 2 clients at work tonight. I'm only working on Tuesday(2 clients in the morning and 2 at night) and Wednesday morning next week though I don't have any clients yet. I hope to get my nails done before I go. They started peeling today.

Looks like the rain is going to hold off until the afternoon tomorrow so we will be able to hold field day. I've got to get up and shower right away and then load up the car with stuff we need for the day. 

Was only able to get one Bruins Stanley cup shirt. Brian and I will try to get the rest of what we want when we're out tomorrow night. Got a baby -sitter coming at 5. 

I'm going to take a leave of absence from the challenge at least in terms of the weigh ins as I'm not sure what the next several weeks is going to involve with my mom. I will get back into the challenge when I get back. I'm just so stressed and I have so many things going on that I just don't know when I will have time to focus before that. 

I will still post as much as I can but everything is up in the air right now. 

Thanks for all your love and support and I promise to be back in a few weeks. This week will be another gain as things are just too crazy. Hopefully once I get back things will be better all around!

TTFN


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

dumbo_buddy said:


> this morning i was really inspired by *kathy's* 5k and felt like i had an extra bounce in my step as i went out with thomas in the jogger. i made it to the college where i run and turned to check so i could cross the street and a neighbor of mine was running behind me. she is...um...perfect! she is from brazil and has an all-year tan and weighs half of what i do and is always working out. anywho, she started running with me instead of going ahead. i told her i'm very slow with the jogger and she said she needs to go slow because she's pregnant. LOL! "me too!" anyway, she is a teacher and needed to get ready so she "only" did one lap. we ran it together and it really passed the time. so, i felt good and continued on after she left and decided to run a 5k myself  it was tough at the end but i did it in 36:47. not bad! my PR is 29 something but that wasn't pushing any jogger. so, thanks kathy! i'm glad i did it and know i still have it in me



Way to go on the run Nancy!!!!!  Im very impressed.  



tigger813 said:


> I'm going to take a leave of absence from the challenge at least in terms of the weigh ins as I'm not sure what the next several weeks is going to involve with my mom. I will get back into the challenge when I get back. I'm just so stressed and I have so many things going on that I just don't know when I will have time to focus before that.
> 
> I will still post as much as I can but everything is up in the air right now.
> 
> Thanks for all your love and support and I promise to be back in a few weeks. This week will be another gain as things are just too crazy. Hopefully once I get back things will be better all around!
> 
> TTFN



Take care Tracy.  You and your mom will be in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## pjlla

JacksLilWench said:


> You're not allowed to curse on DisBoards!!   It's so awful, all of these places are within 3miles of my house in NC and I really have to resist going to them.  It's not easy!!
> 
> 
> 
> I want to take what I learn here and turn it into a whole lifestyle for myself.  I refuse to become a statistic to heart disease and diabetes and stroke just because my DNA says so.  I've never smoked, I only drink socially, I wouldn't even do drugs if I could afford them, so food is my only vice, but I can't and won't let it do me in.  I own food, it does NOT own me!!
> 
> I am a little nervous about the weigh-in tomorrow...I know it won't bite, but it feels like a test and I always get nervous at test-time, haha.  But I'm sure I will do wonderfully  *NewlyDisneyCrazed* brought up the point in another thread we chat on, that it is better to take it off slowly and keep it off forever than to drop it quick and gain it all back and then some.  So let me rephrase my earlier statement:* I am EXCITED about the weigh-in tomorrow because if I only take off a tiny little bit, I'll keep it off that much longer *



Excellent attitude!  Great way to think about it!!  Positive thoughts only!




rhonda_2003 said:


> 6/16 QOTD: What other healthy habits have your developed (or are you trying to develop) along with losing weight and exercising? Are you trying to quit smoking? Eliminate artificial sweeteners? Reduce caffeine? Reduce stress?
> 
> I am trying to greatly reduce my caffeine consumption.  I am also working on organizing my home with the hopes being that having my home organized will help reduce my stress and home cleaning times.
> 
> I very much wish this board had thread memory, where it would put you back where you were the last time you were on it.  Oh, well.....I am having trouble keeping up but I will stick with it.  I do not want to get on the scale in the morning but I will!  I have not done well at all   I have been running around with 50 different obligations and haven't planned for my food and exercise as I should.



Organized home definitely equals less stress for me!  And less stress definitely equals less stress eating!  Win-win.... cleaner house AND healthier body!  

I agree with you on the thread memory.  I figured maybe it had something like that but I just didn't know how to use it.  Sometimes I spend all of my Dis time just trying to figure out where I left off last!!



mommyof2Pirates said:


> I had a great day on the eating front  I was a bit famished driving to pick up my boys and had to pass Mc'D, Arby's, and Yocco's (our local hot dog place that has hotdogs that are out of this world)  anyway each time I got closer to one of these the ugly person in my head started telling me to just stop and get something and I would feel much better.  But I passed each one of them and arrived at my parents without consuming any unneccesary calories.  This was a huge NSV for me.
> 
> Maybe you could come up with some healthy, lower calorie choices from those places for times when you are so hungry.  I know I can get a plain grilled snack wrap from McD and Wendy's (and throw away most, if not all of the plain white flour tortilla).  Hot dogs... maybe they offer a veggie dog or something?  And I've never been to an Arby's (although I know what it is), but maybe they offer a roast beef wrap or something?  I think if you eliminated the huge white flour buns and the cheese and just had the roast beef and lettuce and tomato, you could probably come up with something fairly lean from Arby's.
> 
> Don't get me wrong.... you did an EXCELLENT job avoiding all of that junk... but sometimes when you are truly hungry, you need to have a "plan" of some other options that you could go for.
> 
> I am missing alot of grocery staples at home right now and did not make a plan for dinner so I got a pizza from our neighborhood pizzeria so its not as bad as pizza hut.  I had 2 slices and now I am good.  It was a saltier meal than I would have liked to have prior to weigh in but definitely I think I made the best choice under the situation.  So I am proud of myself.
> 
> Good, better, best!  We just do what we can in the situation, right?  I'd have a hard time stopping at two slices, so great job!
> 
> Tonight we are just hanging at home.  I need to get to work early tomorrow because I have a meeting with my boss.  He is going to talk to me about our new salary plans at work....to make a complicated story short everyone in our network that is a manager is titled Practice Manager.  The bad thing was there were managers of really small non-productive offices and then managers of huge big very productive offices and we are all titled the same.  They came up with tiers and salary ranges from least amount of docs,staff, revenue up to the highest.  Tomorrow I will find out where I fall in that category and whether or not I will get any more money.  I am really hoping for alot more but who wouldnt be.  So I am a bit anxious to find out.
> 
> Have a great evening everyone and just in case I dont get back on here tonight.  Good luck for those weighing in tomorrow.



Good luck at work tomorrow!



dumbo_buddy said:


> this morning i was really inspired by *kathy's* 5k and felt like i had an extra bounce in my step as i went out with thomas in the jogger. i made it to the college where i run and turned to check so i could cross the street and a neighbor of mine was running behind me. she is...um...perfect! she is from brazil and has an all-year tan and weighs half of what i do and is always working out. anywho, she started running with me instead of going ahead. i told her i'm very slow with the jogger and she said she needs to go slow because she's pregnant. LOL! "me too!" anyway, she is a teacher and needed to get ready so she "only" did one lap. we ran it together and it really passed the time. so, i felt good and continued on after she left and decided to run a 5k myself  it was tough at the end but i did it in 36:47. not bad! my PR is 29 something but that wasn't pushing any jogger. so, thanks kathy! i'm glad i did it and know i still have it in me
> 
> my friend from HS came up today and we had a nice time just hanging. thomas was a PITA but oh well. oh, when i said earlier i thought we would go to the beach it wasn't anything fancy. the beach is one block from my house. so we just walked over to the beach so i could show her the view and the 'hood. it was nice. i just dropped her off for her client's session. she is a child psychologist.
> 
> turkey tacos tonight. i used the super lean tacos and 40% less sodium seasoning. i had soft corn tacos that were only 50 calories each. had three of them. lettuce, tomatoes, part skim cheese, salsa, a tiny bit of sour cream and chopped olives. really good! now i need to just....STOP! or maybe have a little chocolate milk or something.
> 
> we are getting our bedroom furniture delivered tomorrow. looking forward to not having all my clothes all over the house!



Great job with the 5K!!  YOu should be very proud!

The turkey tacos sound delicious!  I need to buy some soft corn tortillas.... haven't had them for ages!  



tigger813 said:


> Been a very long and busy day! I did get in a very heavy hour long nap. I would've slept longer if Ash hadn't come home. I was trying to listen to one of the podcasts but didn't make it very far into it. I'll have to try and listen to it again sometime this weekend. Then I had 2 clients at work tonight. I'm only working on Tuesday(2 clients in the morning and 2 at night) and Wednesday morning next week though I don't have any clients yet. I hope to get my nails done before I go. They started peeling today.
> 
> Looks like the rain is going to hold off until the afternoon tomorrow so we will be able to hold field day. I've got to get up and shower right away and then load up the car with stuff we need for the day.
> 
> Was only able to get one Bruins Stanley cup shirt. Brian and I will try to get the rest of what we want when we're out tomorrow night. Got a baby -sitter coming at 5.
> 
> I'm going to take a leave of absence from the challenge at least in terms of the weigh ins as I'm not sure what the next several weeks is going to involve with my mom. I will get back into the challenge when I get back. I'm just so stressed and I have so many things going on that I just don't know when I will have time to focus before that.
> 
> I will still post as much as I can but everything is up in the air right now.
> 
> Thanks for all your love and support and I promise to be back in a few weeks. This week will be another gain as things are just too crazy. Hopefully once I get back things will be better all around!
> 
> TTFN



You will most definitely be missed, but we all understand.  You need to put your attention and energy into your kids now and your Mom in another week.  But remember to take care of yourself!!  

*************
Good evening all!  Busy day.  Got the garage at least partially cleaned!  But I would prefer to have one of those "haul everything to the driveway and start fresh" kind of cleanings, but I need to be happy with "rearrange a few of the shelves and sweep the floor" kind of cleaning!    HOpefully next week I can take a day to finish the job properly.  

DD and I have a special day planned (lunch out, shopping, strawberry picking) ... can anyone guess the occasion? (Other than the end of finals/school!)  I'll tell you tomorrow if you can't guess.

I'll be on early to post the QOTD! ..........................P


----------



## JacksLilWench

cclovesdis said:


> Healthy Habits Week 3
> 
> For All 7 Days:
> 1. Eat 5 servings of fruits and vegetables total per day.
> 2. Eat at least 2 servings of protein a day.
> Mini-Challenge 1: Get in 3 30 minutes or longer workouts.
> Mini-Challenge 2: Spend 10 minutes having "me" time at least twice this week.
> 
> Feel free to ask any questions! Have a great week!




I'm up to the challenge!!!!  The big challenge is going to be the workouts...but I want that extra point!



tigger813 said:


> Been a very long and busy day! I did get in a very heavy hour long nap. I would've slept longer if Ash hadn't come home. I was trying to listen to one of the podcasts but didn't make it very far into it. I'll have to try and listen to it again sometime this weekend. Then I had 2 clients at work tonight. I'm only working on Tuesday(2 clients in the morning and 2 at night) and Wednesday morning next week though I don't have any clients yet. I hope to get my nails done before I go. They started peeling today.
> 
> Looks like the rain is going to hold off until the afternoon tomorrow so we will be able to hold field day. I've got to get up and shower right away and then load up the car with stuff we need for the day.
> 
> Was only able to get one Bruins Stanley cup shirt. Brian and I will try to get the rest of what we want when we're out tomorrow night. Got a baby -sitter coming at 5.
> 
> I'm going to take a leave of absence from the challenge at least in terms of the weigh ins as I'm not sure what the next several weeks is going to involve with my mom. I will get back into the challenge when I get back. I'm just so stressed and I have so many things going on that I just don't know when I will have time to focus before that.
> 
> I will still post as much as I can but everything is up in the air right now.
> 
> Thanks for all your love and support and I promise to be back in a few weeks. This week will be another gain as things are just too crazy. Hopefully once I get back things will be better all around!
> 
> TTFN



Tracy, even though you have to take a little break, it's 100% understandable.  Plus, I get the feeling that you'll still be here in spirit   I'll definitely be keeping you and your family in my prayers in the upcoming weeks!


----------



## my3princes

I find that the DIS has thread memory, but it only works for the first thread that you go to.  I always check this one first as it is easily the fastest moving and it will take me to the last post that I looked at.  Then I can open other threads and it will bring me to any posts since the "time stamp" that I opened a recent thread.  Does that make sense?  For example if I leave this thread now and don't open it again (through a link in my email) until 9 am tomorrow it will bring me back to this post.  Or whateve post I last look at.  Then if I click on another link in my email it will bring me to the closest post to 9 am, not the last time I was on that thread.  I hope that makes sense.


----------



## SettinSail

That is good to know Deb - I will have to try that next time.  Would be a big time saver.   

Well, I am up .6 this morning.  I'm disappointed but not at all surprised.  I guess I'm a little surprised it isn't more.  I will try to work harder next week. 
We are pursuing another rental house back home today and I have an exremely busy day today so I am feeling a little stressed.  Had a nice day yesterday as 5 friends took me out for an all day jaunt to a neighboring town (Tubingen).   It is a very cool town with an old castle, lots of half timbered building and lots of neat shops.  We had a great time.  I have really made some close friends in the short time we've lived here.

Tracey, sorry to hear about your Mom.  We will miss you if you don't have time to post and look forward to when you can come back.

Lindsay, GREAT job passing by all the FF places and only having 2 slices.

Nancy,  don't even try to compete with a Brazillian woman  They are all beautiful, smart, warm open people from what I have experienced. A friend for life but don't compare yourself to them  WTG on the 5K - ya still got it    Cook Out here I come........and can you say BoBerry biscuit?????

Congrats to the HH winners and participants!




pjlla said:


> Good morning!
> 
> 6/16 QOTD:  What other healthy habits have your developed (or are you trying to develop) along with losing weight and exercising?  Are you trying to quit smoking?  Eliminate artificial sweeteners?  Reduce caffeine?  Reduce stress?
> 
> 
> I dropped soda last Fall but need to kick Crystal Light to the curb.  I'm trying to eat a better quality of food, focus more on lean proteins, whole grains, fruits and veggies instead of low cal carb type things.  I'm a work in progress.
> 
> Good luck today with weigh-in and have a great weekend!   Pamela, thanks so much for coaching us last week - great questions
> 
> Shawn


----------



## aamomma

6/17 QOTD: What is your plan to avoid the temptation to fall off the wagon as we head into the weekend?  Are today's meals planned, exercise scheduled, etc...

Hello, everyone!  My name is Linda, and I am your coach for the day.   I hope everybody has a great OP day!!


----------



## aamomma

SettinSail said:


> Well, I am up .6 this morning.  I'm disappointed but not at all surprised.  I guess I'm a little surprised it isn't more.  I will try to work harder next week



 Shawn, I love your attitude - I think the part of your quote that says, "SUCCESS" is: 





SettinSail said:


> I'm a work in progress.Shawn


----------



## dumbo_buddy

mommyof2Pirates said:


> I had a great day on the eating front  I was a bit famished driving to pick up my boys and had to pass Mc'D, Arby's, and Yocco's (our local hot dog place that has hotdogs that are out of this world)



i know yocco's! when we drive to york, pa to visit my grandpa we always stop in trexlertown (sp?) and there is a yocco's right there! i've never been there but i'm going to pretend that you said they are the most disgusting hot dogs so i won't start going!! 

nice work on the eating! you are doing really well this week! you go! 



pjlla said:


> DD and I have a special day planned (lunch out, shopping, strawberry picking) ... can anyone guess the occasion? (Other than the end of finals/school!)  I'll tell you tomorrow if you can't guess.



let's see - DD's bday? YOUR bday? um...one month (?) since your disney trip?? tell me tell me! have fun today!



SettinSail said:


> Nancy,  don't even try to compete with a Brazillian woman  They are all beautiful, smart, warm open people from what I have experienced. A friend for life but don't compare yourself to them  WTG on the 5K - ya still got it    Cook Out here I come........and can you say BoBerry biscuit?????



LOL! i know! i will never be able to compete with THAT! she has a 3 year old and the first summer after she had the baby she was down at the beach with a string bikini on! ok, not a string bikini but i couldn't really tell what she was wearing because i was too busy staring at her six pack! sheesh! 

i haven't had a boberry bisquit! i usually go straight for the chicken! lol!!




aamomma said:


> 6/17 QOTD: What is your plan to avoid the temptation to fall off the wagon as we head into the weekend?  Are today's meals planned, exercise scheduled, etc...
> 
> Hello, everyone!  My name is Linda, and I am your coach for the day.   I hope everybody has a great OP day!!



hey coach!!

******************************************

good morning everyone! my goodness the heavens opened up today! pouring rain and thunder and lightning! shoo! our shack (er, house) is so old and small that the thunder was making the whole house shake! yikes! seems to be clearing up a little.  

we have our furniture delivery today. the window is 8:30-11:30. yeah, we'll see. i had a box spring delivered at 2pm the other day after a 8-12 window. annoying! 

i'm driving to NJ to hit up a chick fil a today. ok, not JUST to go there but, yeah, kinda. i HAVE to get DH his father's day gift. they have a Coach store and i'm thinking a wallet - it'll be a combined father's day/ 5th anniversary present as our anniversary is next friday. and they have a disney store so i'm sure i'll wind up getting him a disney t-shirt too!

weight is still high as i thought i'd lose a little of the salt weight from earlier this week but i had a great run yesterday and ate well. so, i'm doing the best i can. yeah, i'm having chick fil a but i'm getting the grilled chicken sandwich (my fav) so i'm ok with that! 

the little guy is turning 2 on monday! i can't believe it. saturday the 25th is his bday party and we haven't had that many people rsvp for it! meh, i'm ok with that. it'll be cheaper that way! 

have a great friday!


----------



## aamomma

dumbo_buddy said:


> i had a great run yesterday and ate well. so, i'm doing the best i can.



Hey, Nancy!! Hope the storm has passed by now (and I hope it isn't headed my way!)  Good job on the run yesterday - I'm sure you will be in GREAT shape for November (?) (if I recall correctly, that is when your bouncing baby boy is due to arrive)  Have a fun day with Thomas, and enjoy the shopping!


----------



## aamomma

my3princes said:


> I find that the DIS has thread memory, but it only works for the first thread that you go to.  I always check this one first as it is easily the fastest moving and it will take me to the last post that I looked at.  Then I can open other threads and it will bring me to any posts since the "time stamp" that I opened a recent thread.  Does that make sense?  For example if I leave this thread now and don't open it again (through a link in my email) until 9 am tomorrow it will bring me back to this post.  Or whateve post I last look at.  Then if I click on another link in my email it will bring me to the closest post to 9 am, not the last time I was on that thread.  I hope that makes sense.



This is totally awesome!  I never knew it would do that!  Thanks for the info.


----------



## pjlla

pjlla said:


> DD and I have a *special day *planned (lunch out, shopping, strawberry picking) ... can anyone guess the occasion? (Other than the end of finals/school!)  I'll tell you tomorrow if you can't guess.
> 
> I'll be on early to post the QOTD! ..........................P



I'm a dope..... I don't need to post a QOTD cause my week is done!  oh well.  It was GREAT to be your coach last week!  I hope you enjoyed my questions, cause I've got a few more coaching days coming up again soon!!



aamomma said:


> 6/17 QOTD: What is your plan to avoid the temptation to fall off the wagon as we head into the weekend?  Are today's meals planned, exercise scheduled, etc...
> 
> Hello, everyone!  My name is Linda, and I am your coach for the day.   I hope everybody has a great OP day!!



Hey Linda! Thanks for coming on board!

Well.... today is a total splurge day... and that is THE PLAN!  As I hinted last night, *today is a special day *.  But with the sunrise tomorrow comes a new day, FULLY BACK OP.  I will be leaving the house very early to attend DD's swim meet at MIT (will pack healthy lunches and snacks for all of us).... then from there straight to my cousin's house in Central MA for a graduation open house (food land mines everywhere, I'm sure  I will have to work HARD to stay OP there).  

Then we will stay over at my parents' house tomorrow night and celebrate Father's Day there on Sunday.  I've tried to convince my Mom that we should go out on Sunday, either for brunch or lunch.  I'm not too worried about that meal....I've learned to deal with restaurant food pretty well over the years. Then probably home that night in time for dinner..... which will probably be something light if we've had a restaurant meal earlier in the day.  

Overall, other than today, it shouldn't be TOO difficult to stay OP this weekend. 



dumbo_buddy said:


> i let's see - DD's bday? YOUR bday? um...one month (?) since your disney trip?? tell me tell me! have fun today!
> 
> *One of those guesses is right*!
> 
> 
> good morning everyone! my goodness the heavens opened up today! pouring rain and thunder and lightning! shoo! our shack (er, house) is so old and small that the thunder was making the whole house shake! yikes! seems to be clearing up a little.
> 
> I love storms like that sometimes!  It really clears the air too!
> 
> we have our furniture delivery today. the window is 8:30-11:30. yeah, we'll see. i had a box spring delivered at 2pm the other day after a 8-12 window. annoying!
> 
> i'm driving to NJ to hit up a chick fil a today. ok, not JUST to go there but, yeah, kinda. i HAVE to get DH his father's day gift. they have a Coach store and i'm thinking a wallet - it'll be a combined father's day/ 5th anniversary present as our anniversary is next friday. and they have a disney store so i'm sure i'll wind up getting him a disney t-shirt too!
> 
> Didn't know they sold Coach for men
> Never been to a chick fil-a.... is it really that great? I've heard people talk about it.
> 
> weight is still high as i thought i'd lose a little of the salt weight from earlier this week but i had a great run yesterday and ate well. so, i'm doing the best i can. yeah, i'm having chick fil a but i'm getting the grilled chicken sandwich (my fav) so i'm ok with that!
> 
> Good, better, best... it is all about making the best possible decision based on the circumstances, right?
> 
> the little guy is turning 2 on monday! i can't believe it. saturday the 25th is his bday party and we haven't had that many people rsvp for it! meh, i'm ok with that. it'll be cheaper that way!
> 
> have a great friday!



Happy Birthday to Thomas!  What is the *birthday* party theme??


******************

HAPPY Friday morning friends!! I hope EVERYONE has a great number on the scale this morning!  I must admit, I did!  It was a great *gift* to me today, as my workouts have been really lacking lately.  But I KNOW that being here with you all and being your coach really helped me last week  ( and "Aunt Flo" visiting after a 60+ day absence didn't hurt either!).  

DD made me a delightful *celebratory* breakfast.... healthy carbs, but OH SO YUMMY!  Fiberone pancakes with extra wheat bran and some light pancake syrup.  I only had 3 (which is a normal serving size), but I savored every single bite.  Fresh coffee and a half of a small homemade banana muffin (grilled...mmmmm) to top it off!  Best breakfast I have had in a long, long, looooong time!!  I'm pretty sick and tired of egg white omelets, truth be told.  

Well.... time to move along with my day!  I need to go PM my weight to Donac so I don't forget until the last possible minute like I did last week.   

I'll try to pop on again after I get some laundry going................P


----------



## aamomma

pjlla said:


> It was GREAT to be your coach last week!  I hope you enjoyed my questions, cause I've got a few more coaching days coming up again soon!!
> 
> 
> 
> I hope EVERYONE has a great number on the scale this morning!  I must admit, I did!  It was a great *gift* to me today DD made me a delightful *celebratory* breakfast....



It was great having you coach last week - some very thought provoking questions - and especially liked the vow you suggested we make to never give up.  Yay!!!!! for the great weigh in today   And have a great SPECIAL day for whatever reason (????)


----------



## mikamah

*Tracey*- Thinking of you and praying for your mom, and your whole family.  We are always here for you if and when you feel like talking. 

*Dona*- I am so sorry to hear about your friend.  I will pray she finds some peace with her situation, and be able to reach out to her friends for their love and support.  I think sending cards so she know you're there for her if she needs you is the best thing to do. 

*Pamela*- Thank you for coaching last week.  You did a fabulous job as always, and even thought I didn't have the time I would have liked to post more, I did get on most days and read the thread.  I get so much inspiration from everyone here.  

*Shawn*-  I hope the rest of your time in Germany goes smoothly.  The time just flew by, didn't it.  

*Nancy*-great job on the run.  I am happy I could inspire you.  

*Lindsay*-great job driving by those restaurants.  It's not easy having it all right in our faces, is it?  You're doing great!!

*Linda*- thanks for coaching today!   I hope to get back on tonight and catch up on the qotds.

I know there was more to say, but time's up.  I've done pretty well the past 2 days, and the scale was down 2 pounds.  So I am thrilled with that.  Journalling is what I need to do to keep on track.  Connie, you are right, as long as you keep track, it does keep you in some type of control. Congrats on 7.5 pounds gone!  That is awesome.  

have a fabulous friday!!  Drink that water, move those bodies!!


----------



## aamomma

mikamah said:


> I've done pretty well the past 2 days, and the scale was down 2 pounds.  So I am thrilled with that.  Journalling is what I need to do to keep on track.



Way to go, Kathy!!!!  Sounds like you've found something that works for you!!!


----------



## Rose&Mike

Congrats to all the Losers this week!

Thank you so much to Pamela for coaching this week. We are having a coach of the day rotation this week. Here's the schedule:
6/17/2011	aamomma
6/18/2011	Lisa (lisah0711)
6/19/2011	Lisa (lisah0711)
6/20/2011	Pamela (pjlla)
6/21/2011	Pamela (pjlla)
6/22/2011	Nancy (dumbo_buddy)
6/23/2011	Nancy (dumbo_buddy)
Thank you to everyone who volunteered this week.

*
Kathy*--woohoo for 2 pounds!

*Connie*--I know you are trying not to focus on the numbers, but what a great start!

*Tracey*--

*Dona*--I am really sorry about your friend.

And I think someone asked to join the challenge yesterday. I need to go back and see who that was. Welcome! Please pm your starting weight to donac.

I hope everyone has great things planned this weekend. I am going to update a bunch of stuff on the first page and then I am going to work on cleaning out some closets, etc today.

Sometime this weekend we will go for a run and our MiLB team is back in town so we have baseball to look forward to. Have a great weekend!

*Dave*--Almost forgot. I'm so glad baby Caleb is doing well.


----------



## Connie96

aamomma said:


> 6/17 QOTD: What is your plan to avoid the temptation to fall off the wagon as we head into the weekend?  Are today's meals planned, exercise scheduled, etc...



I don't really have anything planned for the weekend. Just gonna try to make the best decisions I can and journal everything. (I'm just glad it was "Donuts with DAD" at pre-school this morning and I didn't have to be tempted...)



mikamah said:


> Connie, you are right, as long as you keep track, it does keep you in some type of control. Congrats on 7.5 pounds gone!  That is awesome.





Rose&Mike said:


> *Connie*--I know you are trying not to focus on the numbers, but what a great start!



Thanks, y'all. I had a little bounce this morning which was a little disappointing, but I'm down for the week and I'm glad for that. 

Happy Friday everybody!


----------



## Zhoen

Just wanted to say hi to everyone, hugs to those who need them.  You are amazing just for getting out of bed and making it through your day with what some of you are carrying on your shoulders.  <Warm thoughts>

My scale has gone kaput.  I was able to nag it into giving me one last reading this morning-- after many attempts--  but apparently it is sick of me and my constant asking   I feel like the wicked queen from Snow White "Scale, scale on the floor... tell me I weigh less than I did before..."

So I'll have to get a new one, but now my numbers will never be "certain."  Grr...

But according to the old scale, I did post a really good loss this week.  Yay!  So to answer the QOTD-- My weekend survival plan is to remember that a lot of that loss was fluid, and not get too high on myself, to remember that I don't want that number to go back up, to AVOID MY SISTER's HOUSE (aka-the den of wicked eating), and to try to keep so busy that I'm too exhausted to snack.


Oh, but speaking of snacks... a lady I work with asked me to pick her up something while I was out shopping for our work snackbar... (Chubby girl runs the snackbar... yeah, that's not stereotyping...   )  So here's what she asked for (and mind you ,she's a living barbie...)

"Something chocolate-y and carb-y, but like 100 calories... Something that feels really dirty, but isn't"  

So I really wanted to tell her that if that existed, nobody would have weight problems...   But last night I came up with a really good idea, and I beta-tested it on DH and 4 children and it got thumbs up... I'm going to work on it a bit more this weekend, but I'm really excited...  Once I have the kinks worked out, I'll let you know and sent the recipe to anyone who wants it.  

I think I'm going to name it "Peanut Butter Kelsey" (because that's her name).


----------



## JacksLilWench

aamomma said:


> 6/17 QOTD: What is your plan to avoid the temptation to fall off the wagon as we head into the weekend?  Are today's meals planned, exercise scheduled, etc...
> 
> Hello, everyone!  My name is Linda, and I am your coach for the day.   I hope everybody has a great OP day!!




Good morning Linda!!  I don't really have a "plan" but I know the things that tempt me are not in the house, and that makes it so much easier   That and I'm broke so I can't go out and buy all the crap I want to eat, lol!!



Zhoen said:


> My scale has gone kaput.  I was able to nag it into giving me one last reading this morning-- after many attempts--  but apparently it is sick of me and my constant asking  *I feel like the wicked queen from Snow White "Scale, scale on the floor... tell me I weigh less than I did before..."*
> 
> So I really wanted to tell her that if that existed, nobody would have weight problems...   But last night I came up with a really good idea, and I beta-tested it on DH and 4 children and it got thumbs up... I'm going to work on it a bit more this weekend, but I'm really excited...  _Once I have the kinks worked out, I'll let you know and sent the recipe to anyone who wants it. _
> 
> I think I'm going to name it "Peanut Butter Kelsey" (because that's her name).



  I haven't laughed so hard in so long, that is the funniest thing I've read in weeks!!  I'm about to cry, that is so funny!!   I'm gonna have to post that on my scale, I think.  I'll be laughing every time I go weigh myself, lol!!

If you get a good low-cal recipe for something with peanut butter in it, I would love to have a copy of it!

******************
Well, it looks like 1.25 is my magic number, because that's what I've lost two weeks running now   This week, I really need to kick it up a notch with my workouts.  Not only for the HH challenges, but in order to reach my short term goal weight (176 before we check in to CBR on September 18th!) I'm happy with the progress I've made though.  I just know I can do more- so that's what I'm gonna do!! 

I hope everyone has an awesome OP weekend!!


----------



## Zhoen

... just brought in donuts... and, being a true gentlemen, came to me and said "Ladies first.."  I demurred, of course, and then he said he's easily insulted... it was very charming (and he could totally be a face-character at the world, if you get my meaning...)

BUT!

I resisted!!!  My diet virtue remains pure!   (I had to show him on my computer where I keep my points tracker up _at all times_... but no donut has sullied my lips!  


(I found out the hard way last Friday that once I start down the road of "just one", baaaaddd things happen...)


And Jack'sLilWench... thanks, always makes me happy to make people laugh... especially since it took me a little while to figure out a rhyme for "floor."


----------



## my3princes

Good Morning.  Physically I feel better today, but I still sound awful.  I noticed that my nose started running last night and my cough is more productive so I hope we're at the end stages.

I had an awesome weigh in this morning, but not eating for 3 days will do that for you.

This weekend we are doing a lot of volunteering at the balloon festival so not sure what we will do for meals.  I know that I will spend a at least 12 hours on my feet walking around though 

I need to run errands this afternoon and grocery shopping is on the list.


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY PAMELA!!!!!!!!!*


I hope you have a fantabulous day!!!!!!!!!


----------



## aamomma

Rose&Mike said:


> I hope everyone has great things planned this weekend. I am going to update a bunch of stuff on the first page and then I am going to work on cleaning out some closets, etc today.
> Sometime this weekend we will go for a run and our MiLB team is back in town so we have baseball to look forward to.


Good to hear from you, Rose. Sounds like a productive, healthy, and fun weekend plan!!


Connie96 said:


> I'm down for the week and I'm glad for that.


Yay for the loss!!



Zhoen said:


> "Scale, scale on the floor... tell me I weigh less than I did before..."
> Too funny!
> I did post a really good loss this week.  Yay!
> Good for you!!
> "Something chocolate-y and carb-y, but like 100 calories... Something that feels really dirty, but isn't"
> I think I'm going to name it "Peanut Butter Kelsey" (because that's her name).


Can't wait for the recipe.


JacksLilWench said:


> I know the things that tempt me are not in the house, and that makes it so much easier
> Well, it looks like 1.25 is my magic number, because that's what I've lost two weeks running now. I'm happy with the progress I've made though.  I just know I can do more- so that's what I'm gonna do!!


Good plan in place, good loss for the week, GREAT attitude!!


Zhoen said:


> I resisted!!!


Good for you!! 



my3princes said:


> Physically I feel better today, but I still sound awful. I had an awesome weigh in this morning, but not eating for 3 days will do that for you.


Glad you're feeling better.  Yay for the loss!!


----------



## my3princes

Happy Birthday To A


----------



## Zhoen

I just realized.  A beautiful young man just offered me chocolate--_Insisted _ even... and I said "no." 

 Goodbye, friends, I'm checking myself into the loony bin...


----------



## mackeysmom

So yesterday was Week One, Day Two of my attempt at the Couch25K program  as with Day One, I couldnt run the full 60 seconds at any point  maybe did around 30 seconds or so each time.   Im going to continue with the plan to do each week twice  I think that will work better for me.   I have been sleeping much better on the run days, though. 

I did OK with the food this week  scale showed a 1.5 loss for the week.  Im currently unemployed so I am home during the day and the temptation of kitchen/pantry is always there.  

Next week will be tough  I normally take the week off each year and head up to Cape Cod with two girlfriends.  Since two out of three of us are out of work  we cant justify the cost so we are planning a little staycation for the week.  We have something small and local planned for each day, to include quite a few meals out.  Eating out is always difficult for me  I know the choices I SHOULD make, but dont always follow through.   It doesnt help that my friends will, no doubt, be ordering appetizers and desserts and my willpower has been less than powerful these days.  Im going into the week hoping to maintain  that will be a victory for me.

Hope everybody has a great weekend. 

- Laura


----------



## bellebookworm9

cclovesdis said:


> For All 7 Days:
> 1. Eat 5 servings of fruits and vegetables total per day.
> 2. Eat at least 2 servings of protein a day.
> Mini-Challenge 1: Get in 3 30 minutes or longer workouts.
> Mini-Challenge 2: Spend 10 minutes having "me" time at least twice this week.



Oooh, this will definitely be a challenge! Well, the fruits/veggies/protein part, anyway.



aamomma said:


> 6/17 QOTD: What is your plan to avoid the temptation to fall off the wagon as we head into the weekend?  Are today's meals planned, exercise scheduled, etc...



Well, I know I won't be going out to dinner on Sunday so that's helpful. While today's meals are not planned, I do have a general idea of what I want to eat. We don't have a lot of junky stuff in the house at the moment either. I do hope to exercise today.

I forgot to weigh myself before I ate this morning, which is what I've been doing.  So I'm up .8 pounds, but I'm going to re-weigh tomorrow. Last night around 1:30 my left eye started itching like crazy. So I kept rubbing it.  I had taken Benydryl before going to bed but I finally decided to put in some eyedrops. When I went into the bathroom, under my eye was hugely puffy. So I put a cold washcloth on it for about 15 minutes. Woke up later and it was still puffy. Took more benydryl. Fell asleep again. Awake now and it's still puffy but getting a little better. I blame that on the lack of weighing myself before eating!


----------



## Rose&Mike

BernardandMissBianca said:


> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY PAMELA!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> 
> I hope you have a fantabulous day!!!!!!!!!


Pamela--I did not know it was your birthday! I missed it some how. I hope you have a wonderful day!!!!



mackeysmom said:


> So yesterday was Week One, Day Two of my attempt at the Couch25K program  as with Day One, I couldnt run the full 60 seconds at any point  maybe did around 30 seconds or so each time.   Im going to continue with the plan to do each week twice  I think that will work better for me.   I have been sleeping much better on the run days, though.
> 
> - Laura


I think this is a good plan Laura. Running is one of my favorite things to do, and it's great to push yourself, but you can definitely over do it. Slow and steady seems like a good approach.

*******
Forgot this morning:

*Please pm donac your CURRENT WEIGHT. Do not send her how much you have lost. She has a spreadsheets to do the % calculations and needs your current weight. You can put it in the subject line.*

Please pm cclovesdis your HH points.

Thanks to Dona and CC for all that they do.


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

mackeysmom said:


> So yesterday was Week One, Day Two of my attempt at the Couch25K program  as with Day One, I couldnt run the full 60 seconds at any point  maybe did around 30 seconds or so each time.   Im going to continue with the plan to do each week twice  I think that will work better for me.   I have been sleeping much better on the run days, though.
> 
> I did OK with the food this week  scale showed a 1.5 loss for the week.  Im currently unemployed so I am home during the day and the temptation of kitchen/pantry is always there.
> 
> Next week will be tough  I normally take the week off each year and head up to Cape Cod with two girlfriends.  Since two out of three of us are out of work  we cant justify the cost so we are planning a little staycation for the week.  We have something small and local planned for each day, to include quite a few meals out.  Eating out is always difficult for me  I know the choices I SHOULD make, but dont always follow through.   It doesnt help that my friends will, no doubt, be ordering appetizers and desserts and my willpower has been less than powerful these days.  Im going into the week hoping to maintain  that will be a victory for me.
> 
> Hope everybody has a great weekend.
> 
> - Laura



Laura, 2 things. First on the C25K doing every week for 2 weeks is a great idea. I've repeated week 3 and week 5 so far. 
Also watch your speed, if you can't finish the whole time and are huffy and puffing try slowing down, even if it's so slow it's practically a walk. The first few weeks I did C25K DS14 ran with me, well he walked while I ran. But I did it. 

Second, while on your staycation if you go out with your friends try researching the places on line before you go out and see if they have menus available. Also don't be afraid to ask them to hold the butter, sauces, or grill it, etc.  


Remember this when seeing the dessert and appetizers:
*Nothing tastes as good as skinny feels*


----------



## my3princes

I ran errands and stopped by the restaurant to give my notice.  It was difficult as I've been there since 1992 and they are not only employers, but friends.  I hope that he finds someone to give him a night off, but I just can't carry that burden any longer.  I will work Monday and Thursday nights next week as I had previously committed to those nights and feel I should give notice.


----------



## aamomma

mackeysmom said:


> So yesterday was Week One, Day Two of my attempt at the Couch25K program I did OK with the food this week  scale showed a 1.5 loss for the week.
> Good for you on the C25K, someday I may give that a go.  Yay!!! for the loss
> Next week will be tough  I normally take the week off each year and head up to Cape Cod with two girlfriends.  Since two out of three of us are out of work  we cant justify the cost so we are planning a little staycation for the week.  We have something small and local planned for each day, to include quite a few meals out.  Eating out is always difficult for me  I know the choices I SHOULD make, but dont always follow through.   It doesnt help that my friends will, no doubt, be ordering appetizers and desserts and my willpower has been less than powerful these days.  Im going into the week hoping to maintain  that will be a victory for me.
> Next week is our vacation and I have been having the same concerns.  I plan to split some meals and snacks with my DD13, and maybe sneak a bite of dessert from DH.  Enjoy your week with friends.





bellebookworm9 said:


> I forgot to weigh myself before I ate this morning, which is what I've been doing.  So I'm up .8 pounds, but I'm going to re-weigh tomorrow. I bet the weigh in goes great for you tomorrow!!





my3princes said:


> I ran errands and stopped by the restaurant to give my notice.  It was difficult as I've been there since 1992 and they are not only employers, but friends.  I hope that he finds someone to give him a night off, but I just can't carry that burden any longer.  I will work Monday and Thursday nights next week as I had previously committed to those nights and feel I should give notice.You mentioned that was a tough decision for you, I hope you can enjoy those evenings with family.



                                       **************
Well, the car and camper are packed.  Except for the last minute stuff, we are ready to roll - and we're not leaving until Sunday evening - think we're excited???  Have a great evening, everyone!!!


----------



## lovedvc

I was just wondering if anyone has tried the Dukan Diet.  I just wanted to get some feedback.  I started reading the book and it looks pretty easy to follow.  The scale showed a loss this week but I'm getting a little bored and figured I would shake things up a bit.


----------



## mikamah

my3princes said:


> Happy Birthday To A


You have the best sparkly smilies. 



*
Happy Birthday, Pamela!!!!!*


----------



## Worfiedoodles

I don't think I can even find the last QOTD I answered  so I'll just start here:

6/16 QOTD:  What other healthy habits have your developed (or are you trying to develop) along with losing weight and exercising?  Are you trying to quit smoking?  Eliminate artificial sweeteners?  Reduce caffeine?  Reduce stress?   

Well, I clearly should be trying to reduce stress. I admit I haven't given this much thought or attention. I think for me that it's part of a whole package of "getting my life together". When I'm eating well and exercising, I have to plan, and I need to be moving -- so I end up keeping an orderly house, taking care of errands, not jumping into my pajamas and bed the minute my feet hit the door after work -- I guess the habits form a whole to create the life I want, I just never thought about them as individual activities before  Very thought-provoking question!  

*Pamela* -- I know I haven't answered your questions, but I have read them and enjoyed everyone's answers. Thanks for being our coach last week!  



aamomma said:


> 6/17 QOTD: What is your plan to avoid the temptation to fall off the wagon as we head into the weekend?  Are today's meals planned, exercise scheduled, etc...



Thanks for being our coach today, *Linda!*

Because I've been so all over the place this week, for once I'm not feeling like I "deserve" to take the weekend off, and I do have a plan! I ran 3M in the middle of the day (completely out of character for me), and I journaled all my food. I set up the journal for next week, tomorrow is my usual start day so it will be nice to kick things off. I went out tonight while dh was doing our finances and bought the foods where I like to pick -- my yogurts, hummus and ice cream. He's out right now doing the rest of the shopping, so we will have plenty of oranges, carrots, cherries, peppers, blackberries, blueberries, dates and cantaloupe. We have our menu made for the week, and unlike our usual eating out on Saturday night, we're going to have burgers on the grill. I made dh put the specific vegetables on the menu, so they have a better chance of getting made. I had a Subway BLT for dinner tonight -- I was very pleasantly surprised to find they were only 9 WW pts, with cheese! That will become a new staple, I'm sure. 

Tomorrow I'm going to do my scheduled training run for my half in August -- 8M. I'm looking forward to my recovery chocolate milk! And I got enough hummus to have as my lunch tomorrow, so no need to eat out. Sunday I will have a good breakfast -- I expect to grab something quick for lunch because we are eating before we go to the theatre -- I'll probably have a turkey sandwich with wholly guacamole. Sunday night is marinated chicken breast on the grill. Sunday's my rest day, so no workout. 

And I can't work out Monday before work, so I'm going to commit to running when I get home. I am determined to make my workouts more of a priority, and eliminate mindless eating. Heck, just scaling it back would be huge progress 

Maria


----------



## cclovesdis

Where to start? There was my run in with the Tootsie Rolls, Dunkin' Donuts, Starbucks, breadsticks for lunch, almost no water, and something else I'm sure...

I am getting myself back on plan immediately. I already talked to my dad about making my breakfasts for weekday mornings on Sunday so I only have to microwave them instead of measuring and cooking each morning. It takes too much time and it would be much easier to make the mess only once. I may cook well, but I'm not neat doing it. My new favorite breakfast is 1 serving of pancake mix mixed with 3 tablespoons of egg whites and some fat-free milk plus a serving of fruit (blueberries or a banana). I drink the remainder of the 1 cup of milk too. It comes out to 7 points plus and is very filling and healthy. Well, the pancake mix isn't the greatest, so I'm going to try to create my own that has whole wheat flour, etc. in it. Unsweetened applesauce could come in handy too. Just like the pb/chocolate recipe I'd love to see, I'll post what I come up with, when (not if) I perfect it. 

Well my BL friends, I am yawning yet again so I must be off. Oh, I am down 2.9 lbs for the week! 

Glad to hear about some good numbers on the scale this week!  to those struggling and no matter what  for sticking with a lifestyle change for a healthier you!


----------



## cclovesdis

Happy Birthday Pamela!


----------



## aamomma

Worfiedoodles said:


> Well, I clearly should be trying to reduce stress. I admit I haven't given this much thought or attention. I think for me that it's part of a whole package of "getting my life together". When I'm eating well and exercising, I have to plan, and I need to be moving -- so I end up keeping an orderly house, taking care of errands, not jumping into my pajamas and bed the minute my feet hit the door after work -- I guess the habits form a whole to create the life I want, I just never thought about them as individual activities before  Very thought-provoking question!


Sounds like you have given this a lot of thought.  For me, understanding where I'm getting off track is always the first step!  Good luck!


Worfiedoodles said:


> I ran 3M in the middle of the day (completely out of character for me), and I journaled all my food. I set up the journal for next week, tomorrow is my usual start day so it will be nice to kick things off. I went out tonight while dh was doing our finances and bought the foods where I like to pick -- my yogurts, hummus and ice cream. He's out right now doing the rest of the shopping, so we will have plenty of oranges, carrots, cherries, peppers, blackberries, blueberries, dates and cantaloupe. We have our menu made for the week, and unlike our usual eating out on Saturday night, we're going to have burgers on the grill. I made dh put the specific vegetables on the menu, so they have a better chance of getting made. I had a Subway BLT for dinner tonight -- I was very pleasantly surprised to find they were only 9 WW pts, with cheese! That will become a new staple, I'm sure.
> 
> Tomorrow I'm going to do my scheduled training run for my half in August -- 8M. I'm looking forward to my recovery chocolate milk! And I got enough hummus to have as my lunch tomorrow, so no need to eat out. Sunday I will have a good breakfast -- I expect to grab something quick for lunch because we are eating before we go to the theatre -- I'll probably have a turkey sandwich with wholly guacamole. Sunday night is marinated chicken breast on the grill. Sunday's my rest day, so no workout.
> 
> And I can't work out Monday before work, so I'm going to commit to running when I get home. I am determined to make my workouts more of a priority, and eliminate mindless eating. Heck, just scaling it back would be huge progress
> 
> Maria


Sounds like a great plan!!  Have a wonderful OP weekend!!


----------



## aamomma

cclovesdis said:


> I am getting myself back on plan immediately.
> Oh, I am down 2.9 lbs for the week!




Good for you!!!  Yay!! for the loss.  
  PANCAKES - would love to see the recipe when you're finished!!!


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

aamomma said:


> 6/17 QOTD: What is your plan to avoid the temptation to fall off the wagon as we head into the weekend?  Are today's meals planned, exercise scheduled, etc...
> 
> Hello, everyone!  My name is Linda, and I am your coach for the day.   I hope everybody has a great OP day!!



I saved up 20 extra weight watcher points to help with the wkend eating.  Im not sure what the meals will be because we will be out and about but I feel like I can make good decisions.



dumbo_buddy said:


> i know yocco's! when we drive to york, pa to visit my grandpa we always stop in trexlertown (sp?) and there is a yocco's right there! i've never been there but i'm going to pretend that you said they are the most disgusting hot dogs so i won't start going!!



First let me say that trexlertown is in my hometown area so that is so cool. My friend lives there and that is where ryan stayed this week.  Oh and we also have one of our peds offices there too.  Just thought I would share how close you get to me when you stop.

Anyway those hotdogs are horrible so just keep driving....but there is a chick fil A a min up the road.



mikamah said:


> I've done pretty well the past 2 days, and the scale was down 2 pounds.  So I am thrilled with that.



 Horray Kathy!  See I knew we could do it.  



cclovesdis said:


> Oh, I am down 2.9 lbs for the week!



Great Job CC.  Sorry about the rough day but tomorrow is a new day and a fresh start.

**********************************************************

I am happy to report I have lost 3lbs this week.  I was very excited.  It motivates me to do even better this week.

Otherwise its been a long day so I just want to go to bed.  I will catch up more in the morning.


----------



## aamomma

mommyof2Pirates said:


> I saved up 20 extra weight watcher points to help with the wkend eating.  Im not sure what the meals will be because we will be out and about but I feel like I can make good decisions.
> Way to plan ahead!!!
> I am happy to report I have lost 3lbs this week.  I was very excited.  It motivates me to do even better this week.
> Yay!!! for the loss!



I do NOT know what happened - but when I posted a response to CC, it posted back at 10:20 AM     I am not psychic - I did not know what CC would post this evening.     Well, anyhow - I am ending my day as coach.  It was fun, and encouraging. Have a great rest of the weekend!


----------



## Disneywedding2010

It has been a crazy last few days. OYE!

I'm stressing out and well its not really helping me make the right food choices. However, I still was able to lose a pound, HMMMM don't know how on earth that happened (AGAIN!) . 

Tomorrow I have to finish cleaning up the house. Sunday is Father's Day and considering the last few crazy days I've had I'm still debating on going to the cemetary to visit my late husband Josh. I guess it will depend on how I feel when I get up. Monday and Wednesday I have training sessions with my trainer. Tuesday we have to take the cats into the vet. Taylor needs to have a spot removed from her paw. We are thinking once that spot is gone it will help her foot heal faster. Dublin (along with Taylor) is getting groomed and a flea bath. 

Wednesday night we are packing up the car. Where are we going you might ask? I'll copy and paste the post I made on my navy wife support website:


> We got hold of a Keller Williams agent yesterday and I was telling the agents (they are husband and wife) what I was looking for in a house down in Florida. They sent me an email of about 20 houses that are on the market right now. There were a few that I liked and I sent out another email today asking about a few more that I had found.
> 
> Well, Alan and I were talking and out of the blue he says, "Well why don't we just go down there and have them show them to us."
> 
> **After picking my jaw up off the floor because he's NEVER one to say "Hey let's jump in the car and drive 2 days to FL**
> 
> "Um, honey you do realize that it takes 2 days to get there right? You do remember I can't sit in a car for 18 hours straight while you drive, it is not good for my leg."
> 
> "Uh huh, yeah I know"
> 
> **Chuckling** "Um, you sure that is tobacco your smoking and not crack?"
> 
> "Why do you sound so surprised that I brought this up?"
> 
> "Um, maybe because you NEVER bring up something like this, I'm a little shocked."
> 
> "Well, what do you think?"
> 
> "When have you ever known me to turn down a trip to FL?" I jump up and go to get on my laptop and start looking up hotels in Pensacola (where we always stop and stay the night. Then continue onto Orlando).
> 
> After booking our room in P-Cola (we always stay at the same hotel) I started looking for a hotel in the general Orlando/Kissimmee area. After picking which one I wanted to stay at I went and hunted him down (He always seems to disappear when I'm trying to do something that I need his input on, LOL.)
> 
> When I ran the hotel by him and asked, "Okay how long? couple days? or what? I'm not going to drive two days to get down there and then only be there like 48 hours. Can you say waste of gas?" So we decided we'd be down there for 4 to 5 days and then head home.
> 
> I did ask the realtor about if we found one that we absolutely loved if we could put money down on it and they would hold it because I still have to get this house sold in TX. He said "Yes, it will hold it and we'll take it off the market."
> 
> Now, I realize that we may not find anything this trip. We have a longer trip planned in August for this exact same reason. I wasn't expecting this and so I was blind sided when he said "Oh let's go down there." I kind of did a double take like "Huh, what? Say that again.." .
> 
> Got love being in a relationship where we both are totally spontaneous but that's what I love. I'm not much of a planner anymore and just go by the seat of my pants sometimes. It definately makes for an interesting life.



Now, call me crazy but I'm thinking this little road trip is what I need. I'm on the verge of going out of my mind right now. I'm on the verge of strangling our landlord who we rent our auto shop from, we have another mechanic who is trying to be flakey on us, and the list of my stresses goes on and on. Is it next summer yet? I'm ready to get the heck out of TX!


----------



## donac

Good Saturday morning everyone. 

Happy Bithday Pamela (sorry it is late)

I had my last day with students yesterday

My room is almost cleaned out.  All exams have been graded put away.  Grades are done.  Guidance have been notified about honors students not being able to go on.  Just some last minute things to put away, some signatures to get and paper work is done.  Monday I don't have to go in.  A college in the town I  live in ( I work 20 minutes away) has a beautiful new atheletic center that my school is using for graduation.  I just have to be at the college at 1 to wait for the buses and help the kids line up before the graduation at 2.  Then one of the teachers have invited the staff to her house after graduation.  Then Tuesday is a barbque for the staff.  It is almost done.  

This is the first summer in I don't know how long where there is NOTHING planned.  I usually take a course or do some curriculum but nothing this year.  It feels kind of good.

Off to eat something for breakfast and to mow some lawns.

Have a happy and healthy day.


----------



## dumbo_buddy

good morning everyone! i'm up ANOTHER pound today 

i did have chick fil a yesterday but also exercised and drank all my water. one of these days i'm just going to have to let the weight thing go. once baby is born i can get back on the dieting wagon. still, i was really hoping to keep the weight down. i'm not giving up on trying to make better choices though! 

we have a busy day today. our new bedroom furniture came and i need to put all the clothes away (didn't feel like it yesterday!). DH has to volunteer at our park. the community is updating the park and laying down all new mulch. while he's doing that i need to buy a graduation card, wedding card, and dh is father's day card. 

we're going to an open house that's just about two blocks away. we really need a bigger house. part of me really wants to stay here in our neighborhood but it's just so expensive. the house we're looking at is for $400k and is only 1300 square feet and needs ALOT of work. ugh. the friend i saw yesterday lives out in the 'burbs. the house across the street from hers is going for in the 4's and it's like 2500 square feet! and NICE! it's not that far at all but still wouldn't be across the street from family! decisions decisions...

hope everyone has a great day! what are your father's day plans for tomorrow??


----------



## mikamah

aamomma said:


> I do NOT know what happened - but when I posted a response to CC, it posted back at 10:20 AM     I am not psychic - I did not know what CC would post this evening.     Well, anyhow - I am ending my day as coach.  It was fun, and encouraging. Have a great rest of the weekend!


Wow, maybe you're have a magic touch.  Think you could abracadabra my weight back to 140?  Thanks for coaching yesterday.



mommyof2Pirates said:


> I
> I am happy to report I have lost 3lbs this week.  I was very excited.  It motivates me to do even better this week.


Hooray!!!  Now to keep the focus a little longer this time!!  We can do it!!



Disneywedding2010 said:


> Now, call me crazy but I'm thinking this little road trip is what I need. I'm on the verge of going out of my mind right now. I'm on the verge of strangling our landlord who we rent our auto shop from, we have another mechanic who is trying to be flakey on us, and the list of my stresses goes on and on. Is it next summer yet? I'm ready to get the heck out of TX!


How exciting!  Have fun.



donac said:


> This is the first summer in I don't know how long where there is NOTHING planned.  I usually take a course or do some curriculum but nothing this year.  It feels kind of good.


That sounds wonderful for you, Dona.  Enjoy every sunshiney summer day you can. 



dumbo_buddy said:


> we're going to an open house that's just about two blocks away. we really need a bigger house. part of me really wants to stay here in our neighborhood but it's just so expensive. the house we're looking at is for $400k and is only 1300 square feet and needs ALOT of work. ugh. the friend i saw yesterday lives out in the 'burbs. the house across the street from hers is going for in the 4's and it's like 2500 square feet! and NICE! it's not that far at all but still wouldn't be across the street from family! decisions decisions...


that is a tough decision.  I bought my house when michael was 2, and was 2 miles away from my mother, bro, and sisters.  At the time, I could have gone 15-20 miles further, and gotten a much bigger house with a much bigger yard, but I'm so glad I made this decision.  A 20-30 min drive doesn't sound like much, but in the day to day life, it is a lot.  After working 8 hours, it was nice to just swing by my mom's but if I was further away, that wouldn't have been so easy.  I'm not trying to sway your decision, but I know how close you are to your aunt and uncle, and with the kids being so young, it is nice to have family close by who could help just for a little while.  Good luck.  And I agree, let the weight thing go, don't worry about it too much, and enjoy watching that baby grow in side you.

Good saturday morning friends.

Ds's play off game is at 10, and I'm nervous for him.  They're playing a team they've never beat, and michael is starting as pitcher.  The past 2 games have been great, and the coaches have been better, so I'm just hoping that the coaches will keep a positive attitude if they are losing.  Sad, but I'm worried more about the coaches reactions, and not the kids.  Really the kids definitely have more team spirit than the coaches.  If they win, they have the final game next week, but part of me doesn't want them to win because that will make the coaches think that being hard on the kids and negative made them improve.  Such drama for 9 year old baseball.  Plus, I'm over thinking it.  I may put some bailey's in my coffee this morning to relax. lol.  not really. well maybe.  

Off to shower and get him to practice.  Have a great saturday everyone!!


----------



## lisah0711

Good morning all!  

I will be your coach for the next couple of days.  I'm in the Pacific time zone so it may seem like I am late to you east coast folks but I am really early here!  Thanks Pamela for coaching last week and aamomma for coaching yesterday.  

And BTW Pamela 

Happy Birthday! 

Inevitably as the excitement of our lifestyle changes wear off, things are going to slow down and some day the scale will show a number that you don't like.  You may start to feel like this:

*Frustrated. Disappointed. Hopeless. Skeptical.*

_Whichever you choose, these emotions are enemies of people trying to lose weightespecially when you feel like you have done everything right. For many trying to shed pounds, the elation from that initial weight loss is brought to a screeching halt when the scale stops moving. But instead of viewing this as a setback, look for other ways to measure your progress besides the scale. After all, good health isnt always measured in pounds._ 

That was an excerpt from a sparkpeople article called Measuring Your Progress Without the Scale.  Here is a link to the whole article if you would like to read it:   
http://www.sparkpeople.com/resource/motivation_articles.asp?id=487

*Which leads me to the QOTD Saturday, June 17, How do you measure progress without the scale?  *I measure progress without the scale by... 
     *  How my clothes fit 
     *  Using other numbers (body fat, BP, etc.) 
     *  Monitoring my energy levels 
     *  Assessing my emotions and self-esteem 
     *  None of these- I only use the scale 

I will be back later with my own answer and to do a few replies.


----------



## SettinSail

Hello friends,  I am off to a good start today.   I've done 45 mins on the elliptical and had a good breakfast and lunch.  Well, I did have a cookie after lunch.     We were sort of last minute invited to a going away party at a Biergarten in the next town over but DS who went ahead of us reported back hardly anyone was there. He left with his friends to go see X Men.  It's very cool out today so we are probably just going to skip it.  Also supposed to go to a street fesitival tonight but I don't know, it's really cool out.  Feels good to just stay home.  We got a verbal OK from the listing agent on the rental house She still has to get the OK from the landlord in Calif and will give us the definite answer by Monday.  There is another person interested behind us but we were told we could have first right of refusal so hopefully it's a done deal.  We offered $100 less than asking rent so not sure if that will hold up.  It is a fantastic location and my realtor says it would be a great house for us but we haven't seen any pics of the inside!   So, it will be a new adventure if we get it.

Lindsay - great job losing 3 lbs  Hope you got good news on the new pay scale!

Kathy - good luck to Michael.  I've got many good and nervous memories of LL baseball

Linda - thanks for being our coach  No, I do not have a definite plan in place for the weekend with 3 end of year parties to go to.  Atleast we skipped the one today so that will save calories.  Tomorrow, I need to make wise choices.  And, tonight if we go to the street festival.

Nancy - enjoy the open house.  I used to enjoy looking at houses but after my last house hunting trip, I've had enough I second Kathy on staying close to family  To me, it sounds like you are doing well with the pregnancy weight gain.  11 lbs in 17 weeks would be 22 pounds after 34 weeks with maybe 6 more in the last 6 weeks for a total of 28 - not so bad   I gained 53 lbs with my one baby and never lost all of it

Dona - enjoy your summer   Something tells me you'll find a way to keep busy

Happy Birthday weekend Pamela!

CC - great job on losing almost 3 lbs  Your bfast sounds yummy!  A package went in the mail to you today

Maria - enjoy your run, wow 8 miles  How do you guys figure out where to run such a long run in advance?  Do you drive around and map it/measure it out first?  Also, for those who run/walk, how do you know when it's been 3 mins/1 min?  I could use the stopwatch feature on my phone but I'd have to keep resetting it.  Inquiring minds want to know!

Deb - it must feel good to be down to only 1 job, I don't know how you did it all those years.

Hope everone has a great weekend and make the best choices you can

Shawn


----------



## aamomma

mikamah said:


> Wow, maybe you're have a magic touch.  Think you could abracadabra my weight back to 140?


 Just in case!! LOL

     Good morning, Lisa!  QOTD:  I also go by how my clothes are fitting, and I try to remember what I used to see in the mirror, but truthfully - I let the scale set the tone for the day, something for me to work on.  The scale was working better this week 
    Have a great day, everyone!


----------



## SettinSail

lisah0711 said:


> Good morning all!
> 
> besides the scale. After all, good health isnt always measured in pounds.[/I]
> 
> *Which leads me to the QOTD Saturday, June 17, How do you measure progress without the scale?  *I measure progress without the scale by...
> *  How my clothes fit
> *  Using other numbers (body fat, BP, etc.)
> *  Monitoring my energy levels
> *  Assessing my emotions and self-esteem
> *  None of these- I only use the scale
> 
> I will be back later with my own answer and to do a few replies.



Mornin' Lisa

I am really stuck on only using the scale to measure my progress so my emotions go up and down depending on the number.  But, I also like to see how my clothes fit and how much energy I have too to keep me motivated.

Great question

Shawn


----------



## my3princes

lisah0711 said:


> Good morning all!
> 
> I will be your coach for the next couple of days.  I'm in the Pacific time zone so it may seem like I am late to you east coast folks but I am really early here!  Thanks Pamela for coaching last week and aamomma for coaching yesterday.
> 
> And BTW Pamela
> 
> Happy Birthday!
> 
> Inevitably as the excitement of our lifestyle changes wear off, things are going to slow down and some day the scale will show a number that you don't like.  You may start to feel like this:
> 
> *Frustrated. Disappointed. Hopeless. Skeptical.*
> 
> _Whichever you choose, these emotions are enemies of people trying to lose weightespecially when you feel like you have done everything right. For many trying to shed pounds, the elation from that initial weight loss is brought to a screeching halt when the scale stops moving. But instead of viewing this as a setback, look for other ways to measure your progress besides the scale. After all, good health isnt always measured in pounds._
> 
> That was an excerpt from a sparkpeople article called Measuring Your Progress Without the Scale.  Here is a link to the whole article if you would like to read it:
> http://www.sparkpeople.com/resource/motivation_articles.asp?id=487
> 
> *Which leads me to the QOTD Saturday, June 17, How do you measure progress without the scale?  *I measure progress without the scale by...
> *  How my clothes fit
> *  Using other numbers (body fat, BP, etc.)
> *  Monitoring my energy levels
> *  Assessing my emotions and self-esteem
> *  None of these- I only use the scale
> 
> I will be back later with my own answer and to do a few replies.



I can measure my progress by the way my clothes fit and by whether I have heart burn or not.  I just realized that I have not made any significant weight loss progress in the last year.  I know that I can list a page of reasons why I haven't been sucessful as life has certainly thrown me some curve balls.  I do feel like I'm making progress on simplifying my life right now so hopefully I'll be able to move me up on the priority list.  Next week should be the last week of chaos then I need to be a priority in my life again.

I need to get the kids ready to head out the door.  We have an all day fundraiser for Lacrosse today.  We'll be doing parking at the balloon festival.  Hopefully the possible thunder storms will not happen as a wet field means a muddy field which means no fun at all.  On the bright side I should get lots of walking in today.  Maybe that will help with the 2 frosted sugar cookies that i had for breakfast   I should know that I can't have them in the house, but Hunter absolutely loves them and he needs every calorie he can eat.


----------



## bellebookworm9

lisah0711 said:


> *Which leads me to the QOTD Saturday, June 17, How do you measure progress without the scale?  *I measure progress without the scale by...
> *  How my clothes fit
> *  Using other numbers (body fat, BP, etc.)
> *  Monitoring my energy levels
> *  Assessing my emotions and self-esteem
> *  None of these- I only use the scale



I do use the scale, but I'm noticing other ways that I am succeeding as well. My clothes fit a teeny bit better, and when I'm exercising my stamina is already improving. I feel more fit. My energy seems to be a little better.

I had a "true" weigh in this morning and I was down another pound!  Which is really amazing because I had a tiny ice cream binge last night. Although, I did keep putting it in a dish instead of eating it straight from the carton, so that's an improvement. Today I have a ton of errands to run and then I will definitely do some Zumba and possibly cut the grass. I really wish my new glasses would get here-I think I'm allergic to the new nosepiece they put on the old glasses last week, and my eye is still really itchy and a bit swollen.  If that keeps up, no lawn cutting for me, cause I'm allergic to grass too. 

I hope everyone has a great OP day!


----------



## lisah0711

Back with some replies. 

*Kathy,* great job with a 2 pound loss, especially with your crazy, busy week!  

*Connie,* that little number will bounce back where it needs to be soon!    It is a bit frustrating but my scale does that all the time -- notice I said it's the scale and not me. 

*Zhoen,* I'll be interested to hear what you come up for your recipe.  And I do love your chant to the scale!  

*JacksLilWench,* a steady 1.25 for the challenge would leave you with a super number at the end of the summer -- keep up the good work! 

*Deb,* glad that you are making some progress slowly, but surely.  I'm sure it's tough to say good-bye to the restaurant but you also need time for yourself and your family.  

*Laura,* the road through the C25K program is not a straight one and there are lots of ups and downs.    Don't judge how you are doing by these first few days, wait for a few weeks and you are going to be amazed at how well you are doing.    And repeating weeks is a great way to build a good base.  Enjoy the staycation!  

*bellebookworm9,* deep breaths, remember the number on the scale is just a number, it's not who you are!    Sounds like something triggered an allergic reaction in your eye -- hope it wasn't the scale. 



Rose&Mike said:


> *Please pm donac your CURRENT WEIGHT. Do not send her how much you have lost. She has a spreadsheets to do the % calculations and needs your current weight. You can put it in the subject line.*
> 
> Please pm cclovesdis your HH points.
> 
> Thanks to Dona and CC for all that they do.



Thanks for the reminder, Rose, and enjoy your newly cleaned closets!  



lovedvc said:


> I was just wondering if anyone has tried the Dukan Diet.  I just wanted to get some feedback.  I started reading the book and it looks pretty easy to follow.  The scale showed a loss this week but I'm getting a little bored and figured I would shake things up a bit.



I haven't tried the Dukan Diet but I think shaking things up and trying new things is a idea.  What worked for you before may not always work for you and it's fun to try something new!  



Worfiedoodles said:


> And I can't work out Monday before work, so I'm going to commit to running when I get home. I am determined to make my workouts more of a priority, and eliminate mindless eating. Heck, just scaling it back would be huge progress



You go, girl!  You can do it!    Enjoy your run today.  

*CC,* let those encounters go and concentrate your efforts on being OP today!  

*Lindsay,* great job on the three pounds this week!    Now the next time Nana pushes you can say sweetly "last time I stood my ground I lost three pounds, Nana."  

*Kristina,* sounds like Alan feels like he need a break, too!  

*dona,* I hope that you can have a peaceful and relaxing summer doing the things that you would like to do for you and your DH because as I recall the last couple of summers have not gone that way.    I'm sorry about your friend.  

*Nancy,* the house thing is a hard one.    Does your family help you with Thomas?  With another baby coming it might be better to stay in your current neighborhood for another year or two.  We live far away from all our family.  There were several times when DS was little that I would have killed to have help closer, although we did have friends to help us.  

*Shawn,* I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you on the house!  

I have a tendency to forget to answer my own QOTD 

Which leads me to the QOTD Saturday, June 17, How do you measure progress without the scale? I measure progress without the scale by... 
* How my clothes fit 
* Using other numbers (body fat, BP, etc.) 
* Monitoring my energy levels 
* Assessing my emotions and self-esteem 
* None of these- I only use the scale 

I should have added an answer that said "all of the above" before the "none of the above."  I've learned that just like you have to have an arsenal of tools to help, that you need an arsenal of ways to measure how you are doing, because the scale alone can be frustrating over the long term.  What I really need right now is that tool that helps me to consistently, all day long, day after day do what I should -- actually I have that tool now -- it is me!  

I was a samer this week and I know exactly why so will do what I need to do to make that a loss again this week.

I still have company so will try and get on again later.  Have a great day all!


----------



## pjlla

aamomma said:


> It was great having you coach last week - some very thought provoking questions - and especially liked the vow you suggested we make to never give up.  Yay!!!!! for the great weigh in today  And have a great SPECIAL day for whatever reason (????)



You are welcome!  Thanks for the good wishes for my "day"!



mikamah said:


> *Pamela*- Thank you for coaching last week.  You did a fabulous job as always, and even thought I didn't have the time I would have liked to post more, I did get on most days and read the thread.  I get so much inspiration from everyone here.
> 
> I know there was more to say, but time's up.  I've done pretty well the past 2 days, and the scale was down 2 pounds.  So I am thrilled with that.  Journalling is what I need to do to keep on track.  Connie, you are right, as long as you keep track, it does keep you in some type of control. Congrats on 7.5 pounds gone!  That is awesome.
> 
> have a fabulous friday!!  Drink that water, move those bodies!!



You are very welcome!  Sorry you didn't have more time to chat this week!  

Woohoo on the two pounds!!!  



Zhoen said:


> My scale has gone kaput.  I was able to nag it into giving me one last reading this morning-- after many attempts--  but apparently it is sick of me and my constant asking I feel like the wicked queen from Snow White "Scale, scale on the floor... tell me I weigh less than I did before..."
> 
> So stinking funny!!  I think Disney needs to create a new princess with a weight problem!  Rather than battling an evil person, she could battle the evil scale!!
> 
> So I'll have to get a new one, but now my numbers will never be "certain."  Grr...
> 
> But according to the old scale, I did post a really good loss this week.  Yay!  So to answer the QOTD-- My weekend survival plan is to remember that a lot of that loss was fluid, and not get too high on myself, to remember that I don't want that number to go back up, to AVOID MY SISTER's HOUSE (aka-the den of wicked eating), and to try to keep so busy that I'm too exhausted to snack.
> 
> 
> Avoiding the areas where you have trouble staying on plan is a perfect idea (if it is practical).
> 
> It seems like many of us end up with scale issues at some point in time during a challenge.  It is a PITA, but you usually just need to take the number from the new scale and move forward from there.  It will all work itself out in the end.
> 
> Oh, but speaking of snacks... a lady I work with asked me to pick her up something while I was out shopping for our work snackbar... (Chubby girl runs the snackbar... yeah, that's not stereotyping...)  So here's what she asked for (and mind you ,she's a living barbie...)
> 
> "Something chocolate-y and carb-y, but like 100 calories... Something that feels really dirty, but isn't"
> 
> So I really wanted to tell her that if that existed, nobody would have weight problems.. But last night I came up with a really good idea, and I beta-tested it on DH and 4 children and it got thumbs up... I'm going to work on it a bit more this weekend, but I'm really excited...  Once I have the kinks worked out, I'll let you know and sent the recipe to anyone who wants it.
> 
> I think I'm going to name it "Peanut Butter Kelsey" (because that's her name).



Seriously?  Does she expect you to perform MAGIC???  There are food companies that pay people big bucks to develop new foods.... especially "diet" foods that are yummy and decadent and delicious and practically calorie free ( ).  If they can't come up with something chocolately and carby and super indulgent for just 100 calories, what does she expect from you???

Tell her to go home and make some sugar-free/fat-free chocolate pudding (with skim milk).  Top one serving of the pudding with one serving of Cool Whip free and stir it in then sprinkle just a TB. of mini dark chocolate chips or mini M&Ms on top... that is the best she is going to do for what she has requested!   But of course, she might die of all of the horrid chemicals from all of that stuff!  



Zhoen said:


> ... just brought in donuts... and, being a true gentlemen, came to me and said "Ladies first.."  I demurred, of course, and then he said he's easily insulted... it was very charming (and he could totally be a face-character at the world, if you get my meaning...)
> 
> BUT!
> 
> I resisted!!!  My diet virtue remains pure!   (I had to show him on my computer where I keep my points tracker up _at all times_... but no donut has sullied my lips!
> 
> 
> (I found out the hard way last Friday that once I start down the road of "just one", baaaaddd things happen...)
> 
> 
> And Jack'sLilWench... thanks, always makes me happy to make people laugh... especially since it took me a little while to figure out a rhyme for "floor."



I HATE food pushers!  Good for you for standing up (politely) and sticking to your guns!!  



my3princes said:


> Good Morning.  Physically I feel better today, but I still sound awful.  I noticed that my nose started running last night and my cough is more productive so I hope we're at the end stages.
> 
> I had an awesome weigh in this morning, but not eating for 3 days will do that for you.
> 
> This weekend we are doing a lot of volunteering at the balloon festival so not sure what we will do for meals.  I know that I will spend a at least 12 hours on my feet walking around though.
> 
> I need to run errands this afternoon and grocery shopping is on the list.



Glad you feel a bit better.... especially since you have a busy weekend!  Enjoy the balloon festival.... hopefully the weather will stay sunny.



BernardandMissBianca said:


> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY PAMELA!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> I hope you have a fantabulous day!!!!!!!!!




THank you!  I hate the number, but I had a great day with DD!




my3princes said:


> Happy Birthday To A




OH my gosh.... is that for me??  It is BEAUTIFUL!!  Thank you.



Zhoen said:


> I just realized.  A beautiful young man just offered me chocolate--_Insisted _ even... and I said "no."
> 
> Goodbye, friends, I'm checking myself into the loony bin...



You could tell him that you would take kiss over a piece of chocolate!  (How cute are we talking here???)



mackeysmom said:


> So yesterday was Week One, Day Two of my attempt at the Couch25K program  as with Day One, I couldnt run the full 60 seconds at any point  maybe did around 30 seconds or so each time.   Im going to continue with the plan to do each week twice  I think that will work better for me.   I have been sleeping much better on the run days, though.
> 
> I did OK with the food this week  scale showed a 1.5 loss for the week.  Im currently unemployed so I am home during the day and the temptation of kitchen/pantry is always there.
> 
> Next week will be tough  I normally take the week off each year and head up to Cape Cod with two girlfriends.  Since two out of three of us are out of work  we cant justify the cost so we are planning a little staycation for the week.  We have something small and local planned for each day, to include quite a fwe meals out.  Eating out is always difficult for me  I know the choices I SHOULD make, but dont always follow through.   It doesnt help that my friends will, no doubt, be ordering appetizers and desserts and my willpower has been less than powerful these days.  Im going into the week hoping to maintain  that will be a victory for me.
> 
> Hope everybody has a great weekend.
> 
> - Laura



Have a great time with your friends!  I'm envious.... I've always wanted those kind of friends and never really had them.  

Eating out a lot is tough.  If you have a "schedule" of meals out for the week, perhaps you could pick one restaurant to order something really decadent and then stick with the healthy basics at the others (grilled lean meat, green vegetable, salads... that kind of stuff).  Have you tried talking to your friends about helping you out by sticking to healthy meals and sharing stuff??  



bellebookworm9 said:


> Well, I know I won't be going out to dinner on Sunday so that's helpful. While today's meals are not planned, I do have a general idea of what I want to eat. We don't have a lot of junky stuff in the house at the moment either. I do hope to exercise today.
> 
> I forgot to weigh myself before I ate this morning, which is what I've been doing. So I'm up .8 pounds, but I'm going to re-weigh tomorrow. Last night around 1:30 my left eye started itching like crazy. So I kept rubbing it. I had taken Benydryl before going to bed but I finally decided to put in some eyedrops. When I went into the bathroom, under my eye was hugely puffy. So I put a cold washcloth on it for about 15 minutes. Woke up later and it was still puffy. Took more benydryl. Fell asleep again. Awake now and it's still puffy but getting a little better. I blame that on the lack of weighing myself before eating!



Sorry you forgot to weigh.  HOpe the eye is better.  DId you maybe get a bug bite or something??



Rose&Mike said:


> Pamela--I did not know it was your birthday! I missed it some how. I hope you have a wonderful day!!!!
> 
> 
> You didn't miss it.... didn't send it in to you.  I was kind of a "birthday ninja" and I left hints for people to try and figure out yesterday!  A few of the ladies got smart and found checked my DIS profile and confirmed it was my birthday!    So don't feel too bad!  And I did have a great day, but my stomach just cannot handle a full day of "fun" eating any more!!





aamomma said:


> **************
> Well, the car and camper are packed.  Except for the last minute stuff, we are ready to roll - and we're not leaving until Sunday evening - think we're excited???  Have a great evening, everyone!!!



Have a GREAT trip!!



lovedvc said:


> I was just wondering if anyone has tried the Dukan Diet.  I just wanted to get some feedback.  I started reading the book and it looks pretty easy to follow.  The scale showed a loss this week but I'm getting a little bored and figured I would shake things up a bit.



I've never heard of it, but I will google it later.  I do a lot of reading about dieting, weight loss, exercise, healthy eating, etc.  I'm surprised I haven't heard about this.  I'll give you my opinion later.   But I will say, sometimes changing the way you eat to "shake things up" works great... but sometimes it backfires.  



mikamah said:


> You have the best sparkly smilies.
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Happy Birthday, Pamela!!!!!*





cclovesdis said:


> Happy Birthday Pamela!



Thank you, thank you!!  Love all the smilies!



mommyof2Pirates said:


> I am happy to report I have lost 3lbs this week.  I was very excited.  It motivates me to do even better this week.
> 
> Otherwise its been a long day so I just want to go to bed.  I will catch up more in the morning.



Three pounds!!!!



Disneywedding2010 said:


> It has been a crazy last few days. OYE!
> 
> I'm stressing out and well its not really helping me make the right food choices. However, I still was able to lose a pound, HMMMM don't know how on earth that happened (AGAIN!) .
> 
> Tomorrow I have to finish cleaning up the house. Sunday is Father's Day and considering the last few crazy days I've had I'm still debating on going to the cemetary to visit my late husband Josh. I guess it will depend on how I feel when I get up. Monday and Wednesday I have training sessions with my trainer. Tuesday we have to take the cats into the vet. Taylor needs to have a spot removed from her paw. We are thinking once that spot is gone it will help her foot heal faster. Dublin (along with Taylor) is getting groomed and a flea bath.
> 
> Wednesday night we are packing up the car. Where are we going you might ask? I'll copy and paste the post I made on my navy wife support website:
> 
> 
> Now, call me crazy but I'm thinking this little road trip is what I need. I'm on the verge of going out of my mind right now. I'm on the verge of strangling our landlord who we rent our auto shop from, we have another mechanic who is trying to be flakey on us, and the list of my stresses goes on and on. Is it next summer yet? I'm ready to get the heck out of TX!



Wow!  Things are moving fast!  What an exciting time for you!  Keep us informed about all that is happening!



donac said:


> Good Saturday morning everyone.
> 
> Happy Bithday Pamela (sorry it is late)
> 
> Thank you!  I consider it a full birthday "weekend", so you are not too late!
> 
> I had my last day with students yesterday.
> 
> My room is almost cleaned out.  All exams have been graded put away.  Grades are done.  Guidance have been notified about honors students not being able to go on.  Just some last minute things to put away, some signatures to get and paper work is done.  Monday I don't have to go in.  A college in the town I  live in ( I work 20 minutes away) has a beautiful new atheletic center that my school is using for graduation.  I just have to be at the college at 1 to wait for the buses and help the kids line up before the graduation at 2.  Then one of the teachers have invited the staff to her house after graduation.  Then Tuesday is a barbque for the staff.  It is almost done.
> 
> This is the first summer in I don't know how long where there is NOTHING planned.  I usually take a course or do some curriculum but nothing this year.  It feels kind of good.
> 
> Off to eat something for breakfast and to mow some lawns.
> 
> Have a happy and healthy day.



How about working on some sort of project that you might enjoy?  Maybe a sewing project or a house project?  Or maybe take a course on something fun?  How about tracing your family's geneology (although admittedly, that would take more than just a summer)?  

Of course, you could just RELAX for the summer!!



mikamah said:


> Good saturday morning friends.
> 
> Ds's play off game is at 10, and I'm nervous for him.  They're playing a team they've never beat, and michael is starting as pitcher.  The past 2 games have been great, and the coaches have been better, so I'm just hoping that the coaches will keep a positive attitude if they are losing.  Sad, but I'm worried more about the coaches reactions, and not the kids.  Really the kids definitely have more team spirit than the coaches.  If they win, they have the final game next week, but part of me doesn't want them to win because that will make the coaches think that being hard on the kids and negative made them improve.  Such drama for 9 year old baseball.  Plus, I'm over thinking it.  I may put some bailey's in my coffee this morning to relax. lol.  not really. well maybe.
> 
> Off to shower and get him to practice.  Have a great saturday everyone!!



Hope the game goes well.  Isn't it too bad when it is the ADULTS you have to worry about with kids sports, and not the kids??  DD was SUPER frustrated with her coach after last night's practice... but I'm trying to chalk it up to a long stressful week of finals, hormonal issues, and being overtired.  I'm sure that the coach was tough on her, but maybe she just took it the wrong way?  Regardless, it was so sad to see her SO DEFEATED after a practice.  She loves swim SO MUCH and nobody pushes her harder than she pushes herself.  So it is difficult when she feels like the coaches don't think she is trying hard enough.  Oh well.



lisah0711 said:


> Good morning all!
> 
> I will be your coach for the next couple of days.  I'm in the Pacific time zone so it may seem like I am late to you east coast folks but I am really early here!  Thanks Pamela for coaching last week and aamomma for coaching yesterday.
> 
> And BTW Pamela
> 
> Happy Birthday!
> 
> 
> You're welcome and THANK YOU!
> 
> Inevitably as the excitement of our lifestyle changes wear off, things are going to slow down and some day the scale will show a number that you don't like.  You may start to feel like this:
> 
> *Frustrated. Disappointed. Hopeless. Skeptical.*
> 
> _Whichever you choose, these emotions are enemies of people trying to lose weightespecially when you feel like you have done everything right. For many trying to shed pounds, the elation from that initial weight loss is brought to a screeching halt when the scale stops moving. But instead of viewing this as a setback, look for other ways to measure your progress besides the scale. After all, good health isnt always measured in pounds._
> 
> That was an excerpt from a sparkpeople article called Measuring Your Progress Without the Scale.  Here is a link to the whole article if you would like to read it:
> http://www.sparkpeople.com/resource/motivation_articles.asp?id=487
> 
> *Which leads me to the QOTD Saturday, June 17, How do you measure progress without the scale?  *I measure progress without the scale by...
> *  How my clothes fit
> *  Using other numbers (body fat, BP, etc.)
> *  Monitoring my energy levels
> *  Assessing my emotions and self-esteem
> *  None of these- I only use the scale
> 
> I will be back later with my own answer and to do a few replies.



For the most part I am strictly a scale girl.  I've never taken my measurements, so I can't go by those.  I've never kown my BMI, so can't go by that.  ENergy level is usually pretty good, even when I'm heavier.  

But I will sometimes go by how my body is feeling (especially around my midsection)... but that can be deceiving, especially if I've had a lot of fiber or if I am having hormonal issues.



SettinSail said:


> Hello friends,  I am off to a good start today.   I've done 45 mins on the elliptical and had a good breakfast and lunch.  Well, I did have a cookie after lunch.     We were sort of last minute invited to a going away party at a Biergarten in the next town over but DS who went ahead of us reported back hardly anyone was there. He left with his friends to go see X Men.  It's very cool out today so we are probably just going to skip it.  Also supposed to go to a street fesitival tonight but I don't know, it's really cool out.  Feels good to just stay home.  We got a verbal OK from the listing agent on the rental house She still has to get the OK from the landlord in Calif and will give us the definite answer by Monday.  There is another person interested behind us but we were told we could have first right of refusal so hopefully it's a done deal.  We offered $100 less than asking rent so not sure if that will hold up.  It is a fantastic location and my realtor says it would be a great house for us but we haven't seen any pics of the inside!   So, it will be a new adventure if we get it.
> 
> Keep us in the know!
> 
> Happy Birthday weekend Pamela!
> 
> Thank you!!!
> Hope everone has a great weekend and make the best choices you can
> 
> Shawn



Good, better, best!  


Well friends, Happy Saturday!!  Thanks to so many of you for my birthday wishes!  I was kind of being sneaky about it.... just trying to make things fun!  And I had forgotten that I was done coaching Thursday night..... I had a birthday question ready for Friday.  I'll save it for next week.

Sitting at the lobby at the MIT sports facility right now.  Had a nice healthy low carb breakfast, plus a diet coke mid-morning to settle my stomach after yesterday's junk.  

I've got my cooler full of healthy foods sitting next to me, so I know I'll be making healthy choices, at least for most of today.  Hopefully I can hold myself together at the party this afternoon too.  Probably shouldn't be too hard, considering how I am feeling after eating some junk yesterday.  

DS is sitting here bored to tears, so I'm gonna be a nice Momma and let him use my laptop.  I'll be back later to chat again!................P


----------



## dumbo_buddy

thanks for everyone's advice re: house hunting. i think you're all right - staying by family is a really nice thing. you know, they don't really help me but that's not because they haven't offered! when thomas was an infant i think i was too proud to ask for help. but now with a new one coming i think i'll ask for more help.

you know, that's really true either. they do help. they help by coming over and just hanging out. they help by just being there when i'm walking around the neighborhood and i know that i ALWAYS have people to say hi to. does that make sense? they aren't babysitting per se but they helping by being there. we wouldn't have that in the 'burbs. 

QOTD: i measure my weight loss efforts (other than the scale) by how i look in pictures, particularly my face. when i was 35 pounds heavier it looked like someone had slabbed pancake batter over my face. it was so swollen and when i smiled i had no eyes! when i lose weight i have definition in my face. you can see my eyes when i smile.

ok, please don't judge me in the first picture - i was heavy, depressed, and just looked terrible. i had just gained 40 lbs in THREE months. ick. the first pic is Jan 2007 at WDW. the second is Jan 2011 also at WDW (duh, all my pics are from there). you can really tell in my face. 






i can tell i'm getting heavy when my face looks puffy. you should have seen me when i was nine months pregnant with thomas! shoo!


----------



## glss1/2fll

Good morning Losers!

I am caught up on this thread now. Will try to read one last time this evening before I head to the airport. Then it will be trying to catch up on a week's worth of conversation! 

My mom's surgery went well and her new pacemaker is working nicely. DH got DS1 where he (and a ton of teammates) needed to be for his basketball camp. DS went out the night before and I was already in bed when he came home and then he was in bed when I left for the hospital in the morning, so didn't get to hug him goodbye. At 17, I'm sure that didn't break his heart!   DS2 had chosen his clothes for the trip back east as instructed. I think he's making a mistake taking t-shirts instead of tank tops. Looks hot and muggy in DC/NY to me. He didn't bug the neighbors for their refundable/bottles cans as instructed nor did he empty the dishwasher so I'm a little miffed. But it's hard to stay miffed when you know you have a group of middle schoolers to chaperone and packing to do! 

The dog woke me up at 6:30 this Saturday morning. I thought he had to go out but he gave me a sleepy, you-are-crazy look from his crate when I came flying out of the bedroom. I think I've mentioned he's a big dog, so definitely don't want to clean up his accidents!  I went back to bed but couldn't sleep. Too many things to get done today.

Used up the older bananas in bread this morning, but baked them in my mini muffin tins. DH and DS1 want lasagna while I am gone so will prepare that in a few minutes for them. Then I realized we may be out of deodorant! With 4 people in 4 different places we need 4 of those and 4 toothpastes. Could be trouble. Gotta start that search/shopping trip.

DS2(14) declined to participate in all-star baseball this year. It would have been his last chance and he's been doing it since he was 9. Many texts/phone calls from his coaches who are very sad.  We call him our Renaissance man since he tries to do everything, which is actually the problem. He's a bit worn out at the moment. It will be strange having a free(ish) summer. 

It's been lovely catching up  but I better get going.

Happy birthday Pamela and good job on the weigh ins everybody.


----------



## susieb16

QOTD: I use how my clothes fit in addition to the scale.  Although I am pretty addicted to the scale.


----------



## mikamah

Just wanted to share ds's game went well.  They made some bad errors in the field, and were losing 16-0 going into the last inning, but the ump didn't use the mercy rule, and on their last up got multiple hits and 4 runs, so they finished strong, and I'm happy to say everyone seemed to have good team spirit today.  Michael pitched really well, and he didn't seem to stressed out on the mound, but I was happy when he was done.  

Also, Buffy, I thought of you and the organizational challenge, and after I walked him down for practice, came home and cleaned out my fridge.  It really needed it, and I feel good.  So thank you. 

Off to cut the lawn, and then going to run/walk with my friend Karen.  She's doing the falmouth road race in august and wants to do a long run today.

Thank you Lisa, for coaching this weekend.  Hope to have more time to chat later, and now that baseball is over.  Unless he makes the tournament team.  oye.


----------



## tigger813

Happy Belated Birthday, Pamela!

Just an update on Mom...she had her first chemo yesterday and so far so good on that. She is still in some pain but is up and moving around. The PT came in while we were on the phone so she had to go. She is going to head home on Monday after my brother arrives. She says she wants to sit around outside and also have me push her around in her wheelchair in her neighborhood. We will also hopefully go shopping.

I just got the containers for the fundraiser finished except for putting holes in the top for the tickets. 

We are watching the Boston Bruins parade right now and I also have to help Ash learn about her sewing machine. I just haven't had time to help her out with it yet. We are off to see some friends that we haven't seen in 5 months later the afternoon for dinner.

I made us all breakfast this morning and just had a snack for lunch. 

Have a great day!

TTFN


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

Disneywedding2010 said:


> Now, call me crazy but I'm thinking this little road trip is what I need. I'm on the verge of going out of my mind right now. I'm on the verge of strangling our landlord who we rent our auto shop from, we have another mechanic who is trying to be flakey on us, and the list of my stresses goes on and on. Is it next summer yet? I'm ready to get the heck out of TX!



I love surprise trips.  I hope you find your dream home and have a great time either way.



dumbo_buddy said:


> we're going to an open house that's just about two blocks away. we really need a bigger house. part of me really wants to stay here in our neighborhood but it's just so expensive. the house we're looking at is for $400k and is only 1300 square feet and needs ALOT of work. ugh. the friend i saw yesterday lives out in the 'burbs. the house across the street from hers is going for in the 4's and it's like 2500 square feet! and NICE! it's not that far at all but still wouldn't be across the street from family! decisions decisions...
> 
> hope everyone has a great day! what are your father's day plans for tomorrow??



We moved 30 min away from my family in order to buy a single home in our price range.  We live in a great neighborhood and the kids will go to good schools but it is really hard being so far from my family and we do rely on my parents to help us out alot with the kids.  So I would agree, as tempting as a bigger house is sometimes being close to the ones you love is all that matters.  It really is a hard decision.



lisah0711 said:


> *Which leads me to the QOTD Saturday, June 17, How do you measure progress without the scale?  *I measure progress without the scale by...
> *  How my clothes fit
> *  Using other numbers (body fat, BP, etc.)
> *  Monitoring my energy levels
> *  Assessing my emotions and self-esteem
> *  None of these- I only use the scale



I am a numbers person but I do also notice how well I am doing when I try on clothes or by looking at myself in pictures.



SettinSail said:


> We got a verbal OK from the listing agent on the rental house She still has to get the OK from the landlord in Calif and will give us the definite answer by Monday.  There is another person interested behind us but we were told we could have first right of refusal so hopefully it's a done deal.  We offered $100 less than asking rent so not sure if that will hold up.  It is a fantastic location and my realtor says it would be a great house for us but we haven't seen any pics of the inside!   So, it will be a new adventure if we get it.




Good luck on the final word for the house.  I hope it all works out for you.

As far as the payscale...I got moved up a level from Practice Manager to Senior Practice Manager which means a very small increase but its more than I was making and that is all that matters.  I am very close to moving up to the next level soon and that would mean thousands more dollars a year.  So that makes me happy.  Our network is so screwy though and I wont get to excited until the money actually shows up in my paycheck.  Thanks for asking.



pjlla said:


> Well friends, Happy Saturday!!  Thanks to so many of you for my birthday wishes!  I was kind of being sneaky about it.... just trying to make things fun!  And I had forgotten that I was done coaching Thursday night..... I had a birthday question ready for Friday.  I'll save it for next week.



Sorry Pam I forgot to say HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!! Im glad you had a great day.



dumbo_buddy said:


> ok, please don't judge me in the first picture - i was heavy, depressed, and just looked terrible. i had just gained 40 lbs in THREE months. ick. the first pic is Jan 2007 at WDW. the second is Jan 2011 also at WDW (duh, all my pics are from there). you can really tell in my face.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i can tell i'm getting heavy when my face looks puffy. you should have seen me when i was nine months pregnant with thomas! shoo!



You look great and so much healthier and happier in the second picture.  I agree I always notice it in my face first too.  

**********************************************************

Well I had to spend the morning with my inlaws so I am now trying to bring my blood pressure down.  My MIL just gets under my skin.  Anyway the boys did really good at their kids races this morning and they had alot of fun.

Then my FIL wanted to eat at this BBQ wagon that is new.  Its basically food out of a truck.  They smoke there own meat and have pork sand or burgers.  Well no one ask me if I was ok eating there but since we were celebrating Fathers day I just went along with it.

I ordered the cheeseburger because that seemed to be the best choice on the menu. (I know right it was sad)  This darn thing was huge.  It was all I ate and I am glad I saved 19 extra weekly points because I estimated this burger to be 20 points.....yep you read that right.  It was just an estimate.  So I only have 4 reg points left for dinner and then I will tap into the extras.  I am very full so Im not sure if I will even eat much.  I also plan to run later once the sun goes down.

So now we are all relaxing and theres not much planned for the rest of the night.  I have drank about 40 oz of water so far so hopefully I can flush the burger grease out of my system.

Have a great saturday.


----------



## Disneywedding2010

*How do you measure progress without the scale? *

The way my clothes fit. I need to go and find some size 18 shorts because I realized last night the pair of 20s I have is literally falling off of me. You know your shorts are to big when you don't even have to button or unzip. You just pull them down or shake your butt a little and they fall down . 

*lisah0711* - Lisa, I just got off the phone with him and trust me he's on the verge right now that if I hadn't taken the IRS first time home buyer's tax credit for this house we'd be out of here by the end of the year. Our landlord is being flakey and has been told by us "Enough is enough". He told us when we signed the lease end of Feb that they would be putting a new roof on. We're going on almost July 1st and there STILL is no new roof. I put my foot down and told him, "You have til the end of the month. If its not complete you can take that contract and your peice of crud building and shove it." 

We have another driver who is being flakey and keeps telling Alan, "Oh well so and so is hiring and blah blah blah." I know stress is getting to him because he snapped and told the guy point blank, "You don't like working for me. You don't like the money I'm giving you then go work for someone else." 

The "protocol" in the towing business is if you have drivers working for you and YOUR paying for the fuel in the trucks then they get x percentage. The percentage is a little higher if they pay for the fuel themselves. Well, the guy is expecting us to pay for the fuel and he wants the higher percentage. Alan told him he was out of his mind and that no one is going to offer him that. Then the guy had the balls to ask Alan "Oh can I borrow (insert significant $ amount here) and Alan just looked at the guy with that "You have got to be kidding me?" look. He of course was told NO. 

I find it funny how these guys think I'm going to feel sorry for them and every employee we've had they've mysteriously every time they need money tell me "Oh well ______ passed away." Now, please understand I'm not trying to make light of someone's loved one passing away. I mean heck my husband and daughter passed away but come on if your going to try to make me feel sorry for you and give you money use a better excuse.


----------



## Disneywedding2010

*Mommyof2Pirates:* I love surprise trips to anywhere, but Florida the most . I've got to sit down and get the list made of the houses that I want to look at. I found one I really like that is 7 miles from Disney World, . Its over 2600 sq feet, two story, pool, fenced backyard (important we have a dog), and I like the layout. But, I know all to well that I go to get really excited about a house and then when I see it in person my excitement fizzles. So, I'm trying to not let my emotions get to me. The only downfall about the house is its in a vacation rental community  so we won't have stable neighbors like we do here. 

*dumbo_buddy:*

My input on this is going to be the complete opposite. I've lived thousands of miles away from my family and I've lived a few miles from family. I prefer the 1000 of miles away. However, that's because of my family dynamic. I would sit down and make a list of pros and cons on each house and see what you come up with. I mean yeah I know it sounds like something a little kid would do but I've been able to make a lot of sound choices when I see something written down on paper. Good luck!

*Tracey:* I remember coming out of the hospital after the fatal accident that killed my family in 2008 and just in awe of the breeze, the sun on my face, etc etc. After being cooped up in the hospital for weeks at a time I enjoyed the little things a lot more. I hope your mom enjoys just sitting outside and you pushing her around in her wheelchair.


----------



## JacksLilWench

lisah0711 said:


> Inevitably as the excitement of our lifestyle changes wear off, things are going to slow down and some day the scale will show a number that you don't like.  You may start to feel like this:
> 
> *Frustrated. Disappointed. Hopeless. Skeptical.*
> 
> *Which leads me to the QOTD Saturday, June 17, How do you measure progress without the scale?  *I measure progress without the scale by...
> *  How my clothes fit
> *  Using other numbers (body fat, BP, etc.)
> *  Monitoring my energy levels
> *  Assessing my emotions and self-esteem
> *  None of these- I only use the scale



I use a little bit of all of these.  I like to get on the scale and see the number get a little bit smaller every time, but I like to slide my clothes on and feel extra wiggle room that maybe wasn't there last month.  I use other people to gauge it too.  They're usually the most honest, also   Most of the people I know wouldn't say something just to be nice, so when they DO say something, I know it's the truth.



lisah0711 said:


> *JacksLilWench,* a steady 1.25 for the challenge would leave you with a super number at the end of the summer -- keep up the good work!




I'm just chugging right along, like the Little Engine That Could, haha!  If I stay at the same losing rate I'm at right now, I'll have lost just over 16lbs before my trip- how exciting!  Hopefully I'll be able to increase my losing rate soon though by kicking it up with more workouts and better eating habits 

And I had to share this with you ladies (and gentlemen!). I had a date last night with my probably future DBF lovestruc), and we went to go see Green Lantern.  If you get the chance, _go see this movie._  Beside the fact that it is a pretty decent movie, there is a scene in there that spoke to me about this challenge.  Unfortunately, I didn't have the opportunity to whip my phone out and start typing up these quotes, but they were incredibly motivating.  (This is where I nerd out, forgive me) The head-man of all the Green Lanterns is giving Hal Jordan (played by Ryan Reynolds-YUM) a speech about how he must be without fear in order to accomplish his goals and defeat the bad guys.  It really struck me how much of what he said spoke to me about how I need to live my life and complete this challenge.  I strongly suggest seeing it to hear for yourself! 

Hope everyone has an awesome OP rest of the day!!


----------



## dvccruiser76

ScubaD said:


> When they came out there were tears in their eyes and Kyle had two thumbs up.  We embraced and cried as a family.  The doctor said he had never seen tumors respond so well to this treatment and they easily removed the remaining cancer cells by freezing them off the retina.  So as of 1:30 pm Pacific time today my little Caleb is cancer free with 100% eyesight.  And what little cells are left will be destroyed with tomorrows chemo.  Then they will close out with one more chemo treatment in July.



Hi Dave,
That is GREAT news  Glad to hear little Caleb is doing well. He's a tough little guy.



bellebookworm9 said:


> I saw the BL Wii game there too, but didn't really look at it. What is it exactly? We are looking for new Wii games; Zumba is the first one we bought, the only other one we have is Wii Sports which came with the Wii console!



You're supposed to go on and log in your weight info etc. and there are different exercises that you do while watching the players, but I just can't get into it. They actually did it this last BL season on the show for one of the challenges. 



cclovesdis said:


> We have some great pictures of my sister and I at Sesame Place when were were mabye 4 and 2. But, we went to Hershey a few years ago. We enjoyed what we did, but we did not go to the amusement park. We are not thrill ride people. My mom was sick before our trip and got sick on the trip. The "how to make Hershey's chocolate ride" did not bode well for her. She is prone to motion sickness anyway. Honestly, what we enjoyed more was vising Amish Country. We took a wagon tour of a farm and just soaked in the atmosphere. It was a very relaxing vacation. There were some great websites when we went and they are probably even better now. I think it will be a great trip no matter what you decide to do in that area!



Thanks, I'm a HUGE sweets and chocolate fan, so we will do everything possible I'm sure. The guys may go golfing one day, so I will be getting a chocolate massage for sure. Can't gain any weight that way 



mikamah said:


> *Sue*- Wow, I can't believe family festival will be starting so soon.  We are in the throws of baseball playoffs, and ds's team won tonight, so we're still contenders for the final game next week.  I just looked at the schedule, and probably the first thing we'll do may be the scooperbowl.  Not bl friendly, but I'll have those 5 little cups of ice cream as my lunch.
> We went to sesame place twice, and loved it.  I just looked up where we stayed, and it was here. http://commerce.4adventure.com/ESto...ngGroupID=70380&integrityID=36001&action=room
> I don't know if the link will work, but it's the Radisson Hotel Philadelphia Northeast.  It had an indoor/outdoor pool, and a restaurant in the open lobby, and I think it was pretty reasonable.  We did the package through sesame place.  Michael and my niece were 4 and then 5 when we went, and it was great.  We just looked at our pics since I read this, and he was reminiscing how much he loved everything.  I reminded him of the family raft ride we waited and climbed the stairs and when we got to the top he wouldn't go on.  LOL.  We had read reviews, not all good, but we thought the park was very clean and there were characters too!  Got the kids primed for disney.



Hi Kathy,
We did touch a truck day today. We weren't there very long then headed to the mall for a not so healthy lunch at Buffalo Wild Wings  They opened today and we were very surprised that they weren't very busy. 

Are you going to Oldies Night?

I looked at the Marriott website and there's one that's a 1/2 mile away from Sesame, so we may just book that on points to save money. How many nights is good? Is it a 2 day thing? I love family raft rides 

I also looked at the Hershey Hotel and Hershey Lodge that I originally liked but its rather expensive. Almost $800 for 3 nights, so since we're planning Disney for late next year too, we may just book the Marriott hotel in Hershey as well and use my points. I think it's a Spring Hill Suites and it says it's only a mile away so we could even walk to stuff if the weather is nice. 



SettinSail said:


> Good morning friends!    Had fun at the wine tasting last night, even though I am not a big wine fan.  It was a blind testing and I didn't get any of them right  I just don't get wine.  I mean, 2 of them were supposed to have a hint of fresh cut grass  I didn't eat too much last night but there were not too many healthy choices.  From that and my little binge while putting up groceries, I am UP this morning!   I'll be lucky to get myself back to maintain by tomorrow but that's what I'm shooting for.



Glad that you had fun. I'm more of a sweet white wine fan, but the thought of grass in my wine doesn't do much for me  At least you had fun anyway. 



dumbo_buddy said:


> *dvccruiser and CC* i'm pretty close to sesame and hershey, less than 3 hours. both a really great places to go! my neighborhood is supposed to do a sesame place trip soon which reminds me i need to ask about it.
> 
> hershey lodge and hotel hershey are supposed to be awesome but also kind of pricey. there are some hotels right by there though that provide transportation and are better priced. you won't get the chocolate turn-down service though
> 
> oh and amish country? yeah, my grandpa lives in amish country. in fact, my mom's ancestors are Mennonites. it's a neat little area to visit. for 4th of july i'm going camping with my grandpa (he's 87) in gettysburg. if your kids were older i'd suggest there as maybe a stop because it is really so interesting and they have a new visitors center that is amazing!



DS will only be 3, do you think Amish country will be over his head? 

I actually love Nestle Fat Free chocolate milk. It's really good for fat free 

You'll have to let me know how your neighbor enjoys Sesame. 



lisah0711 said:


> All I could think when I first read this is "who is Susan?!?"    But now we know that you are serious because you used your full name!



Ha! I guess I could have put down Sue. I wasn't even thinking when I did it 

How's work going, are you slowed down a bit or still full steam?



BernardandMissBianca said:


> Oh and *WAY TO GO BRUINS!!!!!!! *



You can say that again 



aamomma said:


> 6/17 QOTD: What is your plan to avoid the temptation to fall off the wagon as we head into the weekend?  Are today's meals planned, exercise scheduled, etc...



Hi Linda! 

Well, to be honest I've had a tough time settling down after vacation. 2 weeks has turned into 3 but we've finally slowed down. I had a Lean Cuisine dinner since we're going out for Father's Day tomorrow. Hopefully this week goes better than last 



BernardandMissBianca said:


> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY PAMELA!!!!!!!!!*



*
Happy Belated Birthday Pamela* 



mackeysmom said:


> So yesterday was Week One, Day Two of my attempt at the Couch25K program  as with Day One, I couldnt run the full 60 seconds at any point  maybe did around 30 seconds or so each time.   Im going to continue with the plan to do each week twice  I think that will work better for me.   I have been sleeping much better on the run days, though.



What part of the Cape are you going to? 

My friend is doing the same program. She's doing an on-line version with her Ipod. It seems really neat and she's enjoying it so far. Good luck, you can do it 



donac said:


> I had my last day with students yesterday
> 
> My room is almost cleaned out.  All exams have been graded put away.  Grades are done.  Guidance have been notified about honors students not being able to go on.  Just some last minute things to put away, some signatures to get and paper work is done.  Monday I don't have to go in.  A college in the town I  live in ( I work 20 minutes away) has a beautiful new atheletic center that my school is using for graduation.  I just have to be at the college at 1 to wait for the buses and help the kids line up before the graduation at 2.  Then one of the teachers have invited the staff to her house after graduation.  Then Tuesday is a barbque for the staff.  It is almost done.



Yahoo 



dumbo_buddy said:


>



You look great! You actually didn't look bad in the other photo either. Thomas is such a cutie. Don't you just love kissing their cute little cheeks 



glss1/2fll said:


> My mom's surgery went well and her new pacemaker is working nicely.



Glad to hear that your mom's surgery went well  Hope she continues to improve and heals quickly.



mikamah said:


> Just wanted to share ds's game went well.  They made some bad errors in the field, and were losing 16-0 going into the last inning, but the ump didn't use the mercy rule, and on their last up got multiple hits and 4 runs, so they finished strong, and I'm happy to say everyone seemed to have good team spirit today.  Michael pitched really well, and he didn't seem to stressed out on the mound, but I was happy when he was done.



Sorry to hear about the score, but it sounds like they still did well aside from the numbers. It was nice this morning then got pretty hot. What time did they finish? 



tigger813 said:


> Just an update on Mom...she had her first chemo yesterday and so far so good on that. She is still in some pain but is up and moving around. The PT came in while we were on the phone so she had to go. She is going to head home on Monday after my brother arrives. She says she wants to sit around outside and also have me push her around in her wheelchair in her neighborhood. We will also hopefully go shopping.



Hi Tracey, hope things continue to go well for your mom. Do you leave next week to go down?


Well, time to watch a movie. DH is bugging me while I type. We're going to watch the Social Network. Tomorrow I'm making him cheesecake pancakes and we're going to see the Green Lantern in 3d with dinner at the Blue Stove in Burlington, so it's a good thing I weighed myself this morning 

Have a good evening everyone!


----------



## tigger813

dvccruiser: I leave from Manchester on Friday morning at 6am. I need to pack tomorrow after the recital so I can send my clothes down to NC. Gotta line up somebody to pick me up when I arrive on Friday but my mom was going to ask a few of the neighbors. 

I'm exhausted! Just put the pork in the crock pot for dinner tomorrow night. Gotta get the girls up early to eat breakfast and then feed them a big snack before doing their hair and makeup in the morning. Need to leave here at 10:45 for the school. Recital starts at 12 and we hope to be home around 3-4. 

Had Chinese for supper. I'm hoping to get focused a little more this week and try and get in some workouts and eat a little healthier. I'm worried a cold could be coming on so I think I'll have some OJ.

TTFN


----------



## dvccruiser76

tigger813 said:


> dvccruiser: I leave from Manchester on Friday morning at 6am. I need to pack tomorrow after the recital so I can send my clothes down to NC. Gotta line up somebody to pick me up when I arrive on Friday but my mom was going to ask a few of the neighbors.
> 
> I'm exhausted! Just put the pork in the crock pot for dinner tomorrow night. Gotta get the girls up early to eat breakfast and then feed them a big snack before doing their hair and makeup in the morning. Need to leave here at 10:45 for the school. Recital starts at 12 and we hope to be home around 3-4.
> 
> Had Chinese for supper. I'm hoping to get focused a little more this week and try and get in some workouts and eat a little healthier. I'm worried a cold could be coming on so I think I'll have some OJ.
> 
> TTFN



Have a safe trip  I love flying out of Manchester, it's so much easier and less stressful. 

I hope that everything goes well for you. Do you have a return flight booked yet?

Get some sleep girl! Whenever I feel something coming on I try to pump up my sleep, so my body can save it's energy and work on the germs in my sleep instead of helping me do stuff while I'm awake  

Enjoy your Sunday tomorrow. Aren't you so proud of those B's


----------



## cclovesdis

I have something exciting to share! (I know, I sound like I'm doing show-and-tell. ) I did the grocery shopping today! My mom gave me money and I graciously  spent it. Actually, I got some great sales and was so cheap that I went to 2 different grocery stores to save even more money. I did end up buying a few things I thought we needed but didn't, but oh well. It could have been much worse. I bought lots of fruit and veggies (all fresh) and lots of lean meats. There was a great deal on boneless, skinless chicken breast and another one on thin pork loin chops. You had to buy the 3 lbs or more packages so there is now 5 portions of lean meat in our freezer. I got a good deal on ground beef sirloin and ham too. Plus my favorite whole oven stuffer roasters were on sale and we can turn an 8 lb bird into days worth of meals. Tomorrow night we are having a "Christina concotion." I am calling it ratatouille, but it really isn't. I cut up eggplant, mushrooms, peppers, onions, and chicken and cooked it in diced and crushed tomatoes. I'll add some artichokes and broccoli to it tomorrow and bake it with some parm cheese. My parents will probably want some pasta too, but if they don't suggest it, I'll casually forget about having a starch. 

QOTD: I'm mostly a scale girl, but also look at how my clothes fit. I'm big into numbers and buying a size 14 does not make me very happy.

Well, I am never up this late, so I must be off to sleep. I slept well last night and I am hoping for the same tonight.

Have a great, OP day tomorrow everyone!


----------



## my3princes

We're finally home from the balloon festival.  We ended up parking cars for 9 hours.  I even had one of the restaurant owners chew me a new one because there was no parking for his customers.  Like I have control over the fact that people said they were going to his restaurant and perhaps didn't.  There seems to also be an issue with having kids help, but the reality is that they are not going to get adults to participate if they can't have their kids there.  It's the rec dept which means that every adult has a child or more.  The Chamber of Commerse doesn't allow the kids into the festival without paying the $12 admission and all the food and porta potties are in the festival.  If that isn't corrected before next year I know that we won't have many volunteers as most of us came as family units.


----------



## mackeysmom

dvccruiser76 said:


> What part of the Cape are you going to?



We are actually staying home this week and doing local things, but we normally spend a week in South Yarmouth.  Hopefully my job situation (or lack thereof) will improve and we can spend a few days on the Cape at Thanksgiving.



> My friend is doing the same program. She's doing an on-line version with her Ipod. It seems really neat and she's enjoying it so far. Good luck, you can do it



I found a great podcast on Itunes that I've been using.  It beats having to track on my watch.


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

mikamah said:


> Just wanted to share ds's game went well.  They made some bad errors in the field, and were losing 16-0 going into the last inning, but the ump didn't use the mercy rule, and on their last up got multiple hits and 4 runs, so they finished strong, and I'm happy to say everyone seemed to have good team spirit today.  Michael pitched really well, and he didn't seem to stressed out on the mound, but I was happy when he was done.
> 
> *Also, Buffy, I thought of you and the organizational challenge, and after I walked him down for practice, came home and cleaned out my fridge.  It really needed it, and I feel good.  So thank you.
> *
> Off to cut the lawn, and then going to run/walk with my friend Karen.  She's doing the falmouth road race in august and wants to do a long run today.
> 
> Thank you Lisa, for coaching this weekend.  Hope to have more time to chat later, and now that baseball is over.  Unless he makes the tournament team.  oye.



You're very welcome!!! 

I did the freezer and the pantry but the fridge needs to be done again. I made pulled pork sandwiches and chicken salad yesterday so I need to get those into smaller containers and toss the chinese. Blech! 
And milk was delivered Wednesday, that takes up one entire shelf. I sorta cleaned it out last week but it really needs to be washed, I haven't had time for that yet. 
But my pantry is all sparkly and I never ever have to buy potatoes again!! I found 5 boxes of Betty Crocker Potatoes buried in the back of the pantry. UGH!!! And diced tomatoes too. I bought 8 cans because they were on sale and I could get 100 gas points (10¢ savings at Shell!) So, I couldn't pass that up. 
Hmmm, maybe I should take out pork chops in the morning and do smothered pork chops. that will use up one box of potatoes and 3 cans of tomatoes........


----------



## tigger813

dvccruiser76 said:


> Have a safe trip  I love flying out of Manchester, it's so much easier and less stressful.
> 
> I hope that everything goes well for you. Do you have a return flight booked yet?
> 
> Get some sleep girl! Whenever I feel something coming on I try to pump up my sleep, so my body can save it's energy and work on the germs in my sleep instead of helping me do stuff while I'm awake
> 
> Enjoy your Sunday tomorrow. Aren't you so proud of those B's



Yes, I get back into Manchester on July 4th at 10am just in time to go to the annual party we go to! Just come home, shower, grab my bathing suit and drinks and head down. It's only about 15 minutes away so not bad!

I was kind of sleeping kind of awake when Brian touched my back and rubbed it in his sleep though he did apologize. I laid there awhile and then got up and got the pork out of the crock pot and pulled it and got it in the fridge. So Dinner's ready when we get home from the recital! Planning on heading back to bed in a few minutes and hopefully get back to sleep until 7:30. Then I'll get the kids up and washed up and fed before the hair and makeup starts!

So proud of the Bruins! I told Brian that I want a Tim Thomas jersey for my birthday! During the regular season we watched when we could but I think next season we will watch even more! The parade was fun to watch. Mixed on whether I would've wanted to be there or not!

My sister leaves this morning for her cruise. The hotel they stay at in Hawaii is right next to Aulani so I told her to take photos of it for me. I'm going to pack my stuff in a box and mail it tomorrow to NC. I just need to find my shorts and see what I need this week and see what I will want down there. 

Well, I think I'll try and go back to bed now. Despite washing my hands twice I smell like pork!

Happy Father's Day to all the great dads out there!

TTFN


----------



## donac

Good SUnday morning everyone. 

Just wanted to stop by and wish everyone Happy Father's Day today.  

Off to my sister's for a barbque but you never know what she is going to serve.  She is not one to serve hot dogs and hamburgers.

Off to get dressed for church

Have a happy and healthy day.


----------



## cclovesdis

I'm hoping to take a nap today. I woke up way too early. I don't think I got more than 6 hours of sleep, and that's if I don't count how many times I woke up throughout the night. I'll be fine if I don't take a nap, but I'll be better if I do. Monday mornings at work tend to have a time crunch, but I got a lot done on Friday, so that shouldn't be a problem tomorrow! My goal is not to be sleep deprived, but I'll be fine if that's what ends up happening. I can't stand when I don't sleep well.

Today, I have 2 goals (other than a nap). The first one is my usual Sunday routine of organizing for my clothes for the week. I will say that didn't go well last week, so I'm hoping for smooth sailing this week. My other goal is to make my breakfasts for the week. I made muffins last night using a Hungry Girl recipe. I used bananas instead of blueberries and I have a feeling that this is not a recipe you can change. They were good, but not great. I'll be working on pancakes today.

Well, I be back on later. I want to get going on the laundry situation. It always takes more time than I think it will.

Buffy-My parents did the 8 cans of diced tomatoes for gas points too. Knowing my mom, we had a coupon too. Those bonus gas points really add up to some great savings.


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

Good Morning Friends....

Happy Fathers's Day Dave!!!!!

I was a bit worried to see my scale this morning.  I know you shouldnt weigh in daily but it is how I gauge myself and I find if I dont do it Im not right mentally.  Anyway after that burger yesterday and 1 smores last night I thought for sure It would be up but I was pleasantly surprised because it was down 1.  Maybe my 30 min run last night helped too.  Either way I can honestly say I am completely happy and proud of myself this past week.  I finally feel completely back on the wagon.

Dh and my dad went golfing this morning.  That was their fathers day gift. I am heading to my mom's shortly and we will head over and put some flowers on my pop pops grave and then just wait for the guys to get back.  Not sure whatelse we will do today other than enjoy the company of each other.

I hope you all are enjoying your weekend.


----------



## lisah0711

Good morning all!  

Those of you who have done the challenges before may remember this article and question but I think it's a good one for this stage of the challenge.  

*Do You Suffer from Diet Rage?*

After slowing down to an unexplained stop for the 147th time in the space of 2 miles, I decided that I hated the world. Surrounding me were an ocean of maddening brake lights, rain pelting the windshield and thousands of tons of steel and fiberglass flung around by a clueless pack of selfish morons who obviously didnt know the first thing about driving!!

It was in serious danger of ruining my whole day.

Is there anything more frustrating than being bogged down in traffic? Most all of us have been there before. That discouraged, fed up feeling that just makes us want to throw up our hands in surrender or lay them on the horn.

Thankfully, I stopped muttering helplessly and started thinking instead. And I realized that I often witness another type of "road rage"  the frustration that builds on the road to weight loss: Diet Rage.

Think about your dieting history. Does it give you the same feeling as an exasperating traffic jam? You never quite get where you want to go as fast as you want to get there. You get aggravated, yell (usually at yourself), and see people in other lanes going faster than you (how do they DO that?!), and it usually ends up ruining your day.

*Heres the lesson: Getting frustrated with your diet does no more good than getting frustrated in traffic. It just makes you unhappy, unsuccessful and tense.*

Here is a link if you would like to read the whole article:  http://www.sparkpeople.com/resource/motivation_articles.asp?id=346

Which leads me to the QOTD for 6/19:

*How would you rate your "diet rage"? 
* Low- I'm moving slowly, but I'm on my way! 
* Moderate- Everyone's moving except me 
* High- I'm screaming but no one can hear me! 
* All Over The Board- It's stop and go all the way *

I'll be back later to answer and catch up on replies.  Sorry I'm a bit MIA today as my Mom is still here.


----------



## my3princes

lisah0711 said:


> Good morning all!
> 
> Those of you who have done the challenges before may remember this article and question but I think it's a good one for this stage of the challenge.
> 
> *Do You Suffer from Diet Rage?*
> 
> After slowing down to an unexplained stop for the 147th time in the space of 2 miles, I decided that I hated the world. Surrounding me were an ocean of maddening brake lights, rain pelting the windshield and thousands of tons of steel and fiberglass flung around by a clueless pack of selfish morons who obviously didnt know the first thing about driving!!
> 
> It was in serious danger of ruining my whole day.
> 
> Is there anything more frustrating than being bogged down in traffic? Most all of us have been there before. That discouraged, fed up feeling that just makes us want to throw up our hands in surrender or lay them on the horn.
> 
> Thankfully, I stopped muttering helplessly and started thinking instead. And I realized that I often witness another type of "road rage"  the frustration that builds on the road to weight loss: Diet Rage.
> 
> Think about your dieting history. Does it give you the same feeling as an exasperating traffic jam? You never quite get where you want to go as fast as you want to get there. You get aggravated, yell (usually at yourself), and see people in other lanes going faster than you (how do they DO that?!), and it usually ends up ruining your day.
> 
> *Heres the lesson: Getting frustrated with your diet does no more good than getting frustrated in traffic. It just makes you unhappy, unsuccessful and tense.*
> 
> Here is a link if you would like to read the whole article:  http://www.sparkpeople.com/resource/motivation_articles.asp?id=346
> 
> Which leads me to the QOTD for 6/19:
> 
> *How would you rate your "diet rage"?
> * Low- I'm moving slowly, but I'm on my way!
> * Moderate- Everyone's moving except me
> * High- I'm screaming but no one can hear me!
> * All Over The Board- It's stop and go all the way *
> 
> I'll be back later to answer and catch up on replies.  Sorry I'm a bit MIA today as my Mom is still here.



I don't ever experience rage so this question doesn't really resignate with me, but I guess all over the board would be my answer.  Maybe I've mellowed out over the years, but there is no point in getting angry, it's better to regroup, refocus and figure out a better way.  Same with traffic, getting made doesn't get you there faster, but taking the next exit and finding a new route might.


----------



## my3princes

To Dave and the other Dad's out there that may be lurking or reading over their wives shoulder's (you know who you are )


----------



## mikamah

Good morning friends, and Happy Father's Day to Dave, and any other dads here lurking, as well as all your hubbies and dads too.

I figured I'd give myself some real time to sit and enjoy my coffee and catch up here, and it was nice.  I'm on call today, and when I'm on call, I don't want to get called in, but if I do it's good money, so it's really a win-win, either way.  We're heading out to see a friends dd final soccer game, and tonight we may go to a minor league bb game.  It's not official minor league, it guess it's below them, but it's in Lynn, 2 cities over, and they do benefits for local little leagues, so it's our towns night there.  The game starts at 6:15, and I'm on call til 7, so I figure we'll head over at 6:30.  If I'm called after 6:30, we have 45 min to get there, so I would call the 7 pm person, and see what they wanted to do.  Usually the oncoming person would go in.  Some of the docs are more aware than others of our 7 oclock schedule, and would just call the later person. 

I'm actually still on track.  I need to grocery shop, so that helps.  I'm going to tell michael not to let me buy any junk, and I'll let him get a treat I don't like, like those gummy things.  I don't usually buy them, but if i let him get chips or something like that, I will eat them.  



mommyof2Pirates said:


> Not sure whatelse we will do today other than enjoy the company of each other.


Sounds perfect.   So happy you're back in the swing, and inspiring me to stay here too.



lisah0711 said:


> [Which leads me to the QOTD for 6/19:
> 
> *How would you rate your "diet rage"?
> * Low- I'm moving slowly, but I'm on my way!
> * Moderate- Everyone's moving except me
> * High- I'm screaming but no one can hear me!
> * All Over The Board- It's stop and go all the way *


I'd say I'm low rage.  I am moving slowly, and have been for years, and will never give up, but have found that to get upset with myself serves no purpose, and sometimes real life is going to get in the way and derail me but I am always going to try to be healthier, and as long as I'm trying and doing my best for that day, then I'm ok.   





lisah0711 said:


> Sorry I'm a bit MIA today as my Mom is still here.


No apologies necessary.  Thanks for coaching this weekend, and enjoy your visit with your mom.  We'll be here when you can get back.



tigger813 said:


> Just an update on Mom...she had her first chemo yesterday and so far so good on that. She is still in some pain but is up and moving around. The PT came in while we were on the phone so she had to go. She is going to head home on Monday after my brother arrives. She says she wants to sit around outside and also have me push her around in her wheelchair in her neighborhood. We will also hopefully go shopping.


Glad she's doing ok, and she will love just spending time with you.  When my mom was diagnosed, we all spent the next weekend just hanging around her yard, and I remember her being so peaceful, and taking it all in, just savoring every minute.  I'm so glad you're able to go and spend some time with your mom.  It will mean so much to both of you.



JacksLilWench said:


> IAnd I had to share this with you ladies (and gentlemen!). I had a date last night with my probably future DBF lovestruc), and we went to go see Green Lantern.  If you get the chance, _go see this movie._  Beside the fact that it is a pretty decent movie, there is a scene in there that spoke to me about this challenge.  Unfortunately, I didn't have the opportunity to whip my phone out and start typing up these quotes, but they were incredibly motivating.  (This is where I nerd out, forgive me) The head-man of all the Green Lanterns is giving Hal Jordan (played by Ryan Reynolds-YUM) a speech about how he must be without fear in order to accomplish his goals and defeat the bad guys.  It really struck me how much of what he said spoke to me about how I need to live my life and complete this challenge.  I strongly suggest seeing it to hear for yourself!


Glad your date went well.  Isn't it amazing the signs that call to you from the least expected places.  Who knew the the Green Lantern would inspire you in your healthy journey.



dvccruiser76 said:


> Hi Kathy,
> We did touch a truck day today. We weren't there very long then headed to the mall for a not so healthy lunch at Buffalo Wild Wings  They opened today and we were very surprised that they weren't very busy.
> 
> Are you going to Oldies Night?
> 
> I looked at the Marriott website and there's one that's a 1/2 mile away from Sesame, so we may just book that on points to save money. How many nights is good? Is it a 2 day thing? I love family raft rides
> 
> I also looked at the Hershey Hotel and Hershey Lodge that I originally liked but its rather expensive. Almost $800 for 3 nights, so since we're planning Disney for late next year too, we may just book the Marriott hotel in Hershey as well and use my points. I think it's a Spring Hill Suites and it says it's only a mile away so we could even walk to stuff if the weather is nice.


Yes, we should be doing oldies night, and would love to meet up.   The two times we did sesame, we did it for 2 days, and stayed 3 nights, with the drive.  There was plenty to do for 2 days, and then we didn't feel the rush to get it all in.  Like disney, there was lots for the kids to look at and play around in, as I recall.   Michaels favorite was Cookies mountain, a pyramid of sorts, of soft bouncy material, that they climb up and slide down.  We spent a lot of time there.  You'll have a blast.  



dvccruiser76 said:


> Sorry to hear about the score, but it sounds like they still did well aside from the numbers. It was nice this morning then got pretty hot. What time did they finish?


We were done by 12, and it was perfect.  It's always a little cooler at the park with the river there, so it wasn't too hot. We've had some cold nights there.  It's a beautiful day today. 



cclovesdis said:


> I have something exciting to share! (I know, I sound like I'm doing show-and-tell. ) I did the grocery shopping today! My mom gave me money and I graciously  spent it. Actually, I got some great sales and was so cheap that I went to 2 different grocery stores to save even more money. I did end up buying a few things I thought we needed but didn't, but oh well. It could have been much worse. I bought lots of fruit and veggies (all fresh) and lots of lean meats. There was a great deal on boneless, skinless chicken breast and another one on thin pork loin chops. You had to buy the 3 lbs or more packages so there is now 5 portions of lean meat in our freezer. I got a good deal on ground beef sirloin and ham too. Plus my favorite whole oven stuffer roasters were on sale and we can turn an 8 lb bird into days worth of meals. Tomorrow night we are having a "Christina concotion." I am calling it ratatouille, but it really isn't. I cut up eggplant, mushrooms, peppers, onions, and chicken and cooked it in diced and crushed tomatoes. I'll add some artichokes and broccoli to it tomorrow and bake it with some parm cheese. My parents will probably want some pasta too, but if they don't suggest it, I'll casually forget about having a starch.


So happy you were able to do this.  I know when I lived with my mom, the kitchen was her place, so I never did the shopping, or much cooking.  Hope they enjoy your creation.



BernardandMissBianca said:


> And milk was delivered Wednesday, that takes up one entire shelf.


Do you have a milk man?  How retro.

  I was thinking about my aunt when I cleaned my fridge yesterday, and she was a big ocd, and wouldn't let anyone help her clean up after a meal because she wiped down everything before it went back in the fridge or cabinets, and as I scrubbed the crap out of my fridge, I thought maybe I could be a little more like that.



Disneywedding2010 said:


> Wednesday night we are packing up the car. Where are we going you might ask? I'll copy and paste the post I made on my navy wife support website:
> 
> 
> Now, call me crazy but I'm thinking this little road trip is what I need. I'm on the verge of going out of my mind right now. I'm on the verge of strangling our landlord who we rent our auto shop from, we have another mechanic who is trying to be flakey on us, and the list of my stresses goes on and on. Is it next summer yet? I'm ready to get the heck out of TX!


So exciting for you.  Good luck.



lisah0711 said:


> I'm in the Pacific time zone so it may seem like I am late to you east coast folks but I am really early here!


yet we often post at the same time, so you are an early bird.  





lisah0711 said:


> *Which leads me to the QOTD Saturday, June 17, How do you measure progress without the scale?  *I measure progress without the scale by...
> *  How my clothes fit
> *  Using other numbers (body fat, BP, etc.)
> *  Monitoring my energy levels
> *  Assessing my emotions and self-esteem
> *  None of these- I only use the scale
> 
> I will be back later with my own answer and to do a few replies.


Definitely how my clothes fit, and emotions.  Even though I'm a daily weigher, I can still feel it in my clothes and know the scale is going the wrong way. 



SettinSail said:


> We got a verbal OK from the listing agent on the rental house She still has to get the OK from the landlord in Calif and will give us the definite answer by Monday.  There is another person interested behind us but we were told we could have first right of refusal so hopefully it's a done deal.  We offered $100 less than asking rent so not sure if that will hold up.  It is a fantastic location and my realtor says it would be a great house for us but we haven't seen any pics of the inside!   So, it will be a new adventure if we get it.


 Hope all works out with the house.  Very adventurous you are, not seeing the inside, but I'm sure if it's not pefect, you'll have lots of laughs about it.  





SettinSail said:


> Also, for those who run/walk, how do you know when it's been 3 mins/1 min?  I could use the stopwatch feature on my phone but I'd have to keep resetting it.  Inquiring minds want to know!


I don't listen to music, and when I started, I would look at my watch but got into counting my breaths in my head.  Each minute was about 25 breaths, so I'd if I was doing 4/1, I'd count to 100, and it really helped me to get my breathing under control at times too.  In the beginning, I'd time and count, so I figured out it was the 25 breaths/ min, but now I tend to just wing it, but still find myself counting.  If I'm with my friend, I'll count, but then talk, and then forget, so my intervals are more irregular. 
I know my friend downloaded c25k music, and it prompts you when to run or walk.  I've heard galloway sells a beeper thing to beep for each change, but I don't think I'd like the beeping.  



aamomma said:


> Just in case!! LOL


Thanks.  Still 208, but these things take time.



pjlla said:


> Isn't it too bad when it is the ADULTS you have to worry about with kids sports, and not the kids??  DD was SUPER frustrated with her coach after last night's practice... but I'm trying to chalk it up to a long stressful week of finals, hormonal issues, and being overtired.  I'm sure that the coach was tough on her, but maybe she just took it the wrong way?  Regardless, it was so sad to see her SO DEFEATED after a practice.  She loves swim SO MUCH and nobody pushes her harder than she pushes herself.  So it is difficult when she feels like the coaches don't think she is trying hard enough.  Oh well.
> 
> Sitting at the lobby at the MIT sports facility right now.  Had a nice healthy low carb breakfast, plus a diet coke mid-morning to settle my stomach after yesterday's junk.
> P


It is so sad when the coaches make the kids feel bad.  Our team really as a good group of boys this year, and all seemed into the game, not goofing off, and really trying their best, but when they'd start losing, and the coaches start yelling, of course their going to lose their spirit.  It's funny to read the coaching manual on the website, and how it encourages the positive reinforcement, and then to see what some of the coaches do.  It's crazy.  I hope dd know's she's doing the best she can, and it's the coaches issue, not her.  I know it's going to get harder as ds gets older, so I'm trying to observe, and be the good mother and support and encourage him and his teammates when the coaches seem to forget that aspect.  
Hope you had a good day at MIT yesterday.  Nice of you to share your laptop with ds.  You are a good momma. 



dumbo_buddy said:


> i can tell i'm getting heavy when my face looks puffy. you should have seen me when i was nine months pregnant with thomas! shoo!


You look beautiful in both pictures, but you do look much happier with your little Thomas.  Good luck with the house hunting. 



glss1/2fll said:


> I am caught up on this thread now. Will try to read one last time this evening before I head to the airport. Then it will be trying to catch up on a week's worth of conversation!
> 
> My mom's surgery went well and her new pacemaker is working nicely.


Have a good, safe trip.  Glad your mom is doing well.

Hope you're all enjoying your sunday.  The sun is shining here, and there's a nice cool breeze, so it's really a perfect day.


----------



## PRINCESS VIJA

just popping in to say I've lost 3.8# this week!


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

*CC* - Between the shrimp, the meat, the tomatoes and the groceries themselves I had 900+ gas points. Thankfully Stop and Shop has teamed with Shell so now I can get diesel. I saved almost a dollar at the pump that day, it was awesome! 

*Dave and the lurker dad's* HAPPY FATHER'S DAY!!!!!!! 

*Kathy* I do have a milk man! That's one of the good things about living in the boonies! And I love their milk because they don't give their cows growth hormones. 

It was funny, one day we were at Home Depot and I was yawning at the register and the cashier said to stop that. I said sorry, I can't help it. The milk man woke me up that morning. She starts laughing and DH was like no she's serious, we have a milk man. I had to get up to give him money since it was our first delivery. 
And of course DH jokes that DD is the milk man's daughter since there's no way he produced a girl after 3 boys.


----------



## Rose&Mike

*Nancy*--I think you look lovely in both pictures, but I can totally see why you like the second picture more. Don't beat yourself up over the pregnancy weight. You lost it before and I KNOW you can do it again. Just try to make the healthiest choices that you can. Chasing two little boys will have you on your toes. As for the house--I would have killed to have family nearby. (Maybe not my family, but a nice family--ha, ha ) I say if you can stay, stay.

So here's before and after for me. I see pictures of myself now and I really don't recognize that person. I know that sounds funny, but I don't think I was "myself" then. I like the new, active me a lot better. The last picture is a quote we saw when we were at Raglan Road in May. 
Dec 09





May 11










*Have a great Sunday and a Happy Father's Day!*


----------



## bellebookworm9

I just got back from grocery shopping! Mom gave me $70 and I bought so much stuff: salad, cucumber, onion, tomato, grapes, carrots, blueberries, strawberries, and bananas. Then I bought a giant club pack of chicken so we are set for a long while!  I'm going to try out a few of the weight watchers recipes over the next few weeks, so we'll see how that goes.


----------



## aamomma

Hello, everyone!!  We are leaving in 3 hours for vacation!!  I probably won't be on at all this week - unless I have down time and WIFI and the same time.
I am still nervous about eating this week, but don't want to ruin everyone's fun with my calculating, and avoiding treats, etc...  Today is my normal "cheat" day, and I would have skipped it in anticipation of the week ahead, except it was Father's Day, and DH got to pick dinner.   But, I was down this week, and that was the encouragement I needed.   I'LL BE BACK!!!!!   Have a great week!!!


----------



## bellebookworm9

lisah0711 said:


> *How would you rate your "diet rage"?
> * Low- I'm moving slowly, but I'm on my way!
> * Moderate- Everyone's moving except me
> * High- I'm screaming but no one can hear me!
> * All Over The Board- It's stop and go all the way *



At the moment, I would say my "rage" is low. I'm losing consistently, and so I'm happy with that for now.

After all those healthy things I bought earlier, we ended up going to Friendly's for dinner.  Well, we've been trying to get there for about a month and a half, actually. Although I didn't make the best choices (Honey BBQ Chicken Sandwich and a Butterfinger sundae) I did try to adjust a little: I had a water to drink, shared the sandwich with Mom, and subbed a side salad for the fries. 

I mowed the lawn this morning (arm workout!), and am now heading out to do some weeding. I may do some Zumba also, just to work off the calories. I am finding the quote someone posted a few pages ago to be true: Nothing tastes as good as skinny feels.


----------



## Disneywedding2010

Today is just a really bad day all around. I hate Father's Day. I bawled for a good half an hour this morning when I got up. I was in that mood of I wanted to either a) break dishes, b) punch a hole in the wall, c) go outside and scream vulgarities, and d) all of the above. 

I feel so alone today. A day that I should be spending with my husband and 5 year old daughter but I did nothing but cry most of the morning. I then said screw it to everything and went back to bed. I didn't wake back up til a few hours ago. I had sent a text to my best friend and told her "Sorry but I'm not doing anything today. I'm not in the mood and I'm not putting on a happy face just to go out in public." Then I tried texting my mom to vent and she is just totally clueless "Oh hey what's up?". By that point I just turned my stupid phone off. I went from bawling my eyes out to mad as a hornet in 2.4 seconds.

We did just get home. We went out to eat because I was starving and there was no way I was going to cook. I let Alan pick where we went so we stayed in town and went to Texas Land and Cattle. I had some bread, salad with ranch, 4 bites of mashed potatoes, and country fried steak (took the breading off). Then I had a 16 ounce strawberry daquiri to just wash away all the freaking emotions from today. I can say I do have quite a buzz right now but I blame it on the 100+ degree heat.


----------



## JacksLilWench

lisah0711 said:


> *Heres the lesson: Getting frustrated
> Which leads me to the QOTD for 6/19:
> 
> How would you rate your "diet rage"?
> * Low- I'm moving slowly, but I'm on my way!
> * Moderate- Everyone's moving except me
> * High- I'm screaming but no one can hear me!
> * All Over The Board- It's stop and go all the way
> *


*


I would say I'm Low, with a spotty chance of Moderate.  I am losing, but it's not as fast as I would like it to be.  But I'm keeping in mind that I am still losing, which is much better than gaining!!*


----------



## bellebookworm9

Disneywedding2010 said:


> Today is just a really bad day all around. I hate Father's Day. I bawled for a good half an hour this morning when I got up. I was in that mood of I wanted to either a) break dishes, b) punch a hole in the wall, c) go outside and scream vulgarities, and d) all of the above.
> 
> I feel so alone today. A day that I should be spending with my husband and 5 year old daughter but I did nothing but cry most of the morning. I then said screw it to everything and went back to bed. I didn't wake back up til a few hours ago. I had sent a text to my best friend and told her "Sorry but I'm not doing anything today. I'm not in the mood and I'm not putting on a happy face just to go out in public." Then I tried texting my mom to vent and she is just totally clueless "Oh hey what's up?". By that point I just turned my stupid phone off. I went from bawling my eyes out to mad as a hornet in 2.4 seconds.



 I can't empathize with your situation, but I'm sure you know that venting is always allowed here. I'm sorry you feel alone today, but I know that I am sending positive thoughts your way and others will too. I'm not even sure what to say, but your post made me want to attempt to send some words of comfort/support your way and I hope they help you to feel a little less alone.


----------



## dvccruiser76

mackeysmom said:


> We are actually staying home this week and doing local things, but we normally spend a week in South Yarmouth.  Hopefully my job situation (or lack thereof) will improve and we can spend a few days on the Cape at Thanksgiving.



I've never been on the Cape at Thanksgiving. How is it? Do you go to the Pancake Man???? I love that place  We go twice when we go down, but it's usually in August. 



tigger813 said:


> Yes, I get back into Manchester on July 4th at 10am just in time to go to the annual party we go to! Just come home, shower, grab my bathing suit and drinks and head down. It's only about 15 minutes away so not bad!
> 
> I was kind of sleeping kind of awake when Brian touched my back and rubbed it in his sleep though he did apologize. I laid there awhile and then got up and got the pork out of the crock pot and pulled it and got it in the fridge. So Dinner's ready when we get home from the recital! Planning on heading back to bed in a few minutes and hopefully get back to sleep until 7:30. Then I'll get the kids up and washed up and fed before the hair and makeup starts!
> 
> So proud of the Bruins! I told Brian that I want a Tim Thomas jersey for my birthday! During the regular season we watched when we could but I think next season we will watch even more! The parade was fun to watch. Mixed on whether I would've wanted to be there or not!
> 
> My sister leaves this morning for her cruise. The hotel they stay at in Hawaii is right next to Aulani so I told her to take photos of it for me. I'm going to pack my stuff in a box and mail it tomorrow to NC. I just need to find my shorts and see what I need this week and see what I will want down there.



Well hopefully your trip goes well and your mother does well too 

Did you go back to sleep for a while? 

In my pre Dylan/ Pre DH days I would have gone, but DH hates crowds and Dylan is too little to put through that and fight crowds with a stoller. 

Where does your sister stay? We stayed at the JW Marriott on our honeymoon and from the looks of it, it's next door too. 



cclovesdis said:


> Buffy-My parents did the 8 cans of diced tomatoes for gas points too. Knowing my mom, we had a coupon too. Those bonus gas points really add up to some great savings.



Love the gas points, I usually let DS use them since he has the SUV gas gussler 



mikamah said:


> I figured I'd give myself some real time to sit and enjoy my coffee and catch up here, and it was nice.  I'm on call today, and when I'm on call, I don't want to get called in, but if I do it's good money, so it's really a win-win, either way.  We're heading out to see a friends dd final soccer game, and tonight we may go to a minor league bb game.  It's not official minor league, it guess it's below them, but it's in Lynn, 2 cities over, and they do benefits for local little leagues, so it's our towns night there.  The game starts at 6:15, and I'm on call til 7, so I figure we'll head over at 6:30.  If I'm called after 6:30, we have 45 min to get there, so I would call the 7 pm person, and see what they wanted to do.  Usually the oncoming person would go in.  Some of the docs are more aware than others of our 7 oclock schedule, and would just call the later person.
> 
> Yes, we should be doing oldies night, and would love to meet up.   The two times we did sesame, we did it for 2 days, and stayed 3 nights, with the drive.  There was plenty to do for 2 days, and then we didn't feel the rush to get it all in.  Like disney, there was lots for the kids to look at and play around in, as I recall.   Michaels favorite was Cookies mountain, a pyramid of sorts, of soft bouncy material, that they climb up and slide down.  We spent a lot of time there.  You'll have a blast.
> 
> We were done by 12, and it was perfect.  It's always a little cooler at the park with the river there, so it wasn't too hot. We've had some cold nights there.  It's a beautiful day today.



How did your day turn out? I don't suppose you went out walking around 11? 

Yes, we'll have to meet up. I'll PM you. 

I'm going to hop on-line to check out the attractions. From the sounds of it, Dylan will love Cookies Mountain too. 



PRINCESS VIJA said:


> just popping in to say I've lost 3.8# this week!



Nice work 



Rose&Mike said:


> Dec 09
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> May 11



You look great Rose! Is that the Boardwalk hotel in your background?



aamomma said:


> Hello, everyone!!  We are leaving in 3 hours for vacation!!



Have a great vacation! 



Disneywedding2010 said:


> Today is just a really bad day all around.



Sorry you have to suffer today  Hope your Monday starts off a better week for you 



Hello everyone. Hope Dave and everyone else had a great Father's Day 

I made DH cheesecake pancakes for breakfast and they came out pretty good even though I doctored up the recipe. We also went to see the Green Lantern. It was pretty good, but I liked X-Men First Class a little bit better. We then went to dinner at a new restaurant for my husband and a 2nd time for me. It was delicious. As were the 2 glasses of reisling that I had  Tomorrow I have the chiropractor and deep tissue during lunch, which means I'll be packing my own lunch so I won't be tempted to cheat tomorrow. 

Hope everyone has a wonderful week


----------



## my3princes

Hello.  I need to head to bed soon as 4:30 comes early.  We had a nice day.  DH loved his new portable hammock which he wanted for the camper.  I got a lawn chair for my Dad as the ones in their camper were falling apart.  I got a few things done for this week then headed off for my last shift at the Balloon Festival.  I'm glad to be home and have that over with.  Now if I can get through both jobs tomorrow and thursday as well as the pot luck lacrosse party on Wednesday I should be golden for a while.  One last week of high stress then the calm of summer.


----------



## Disneywedding2010

bellebookworm9 said:


> I can't empathize with your situation, but I'm sure you know that venting is always allowed here. I'm sorry you feel alone today, but I know that I am sending positive thoughts your way and others will too. I'm not even sure what to say, but your post made me want to attempt to send some words of comfort/support your way and I hope they help you to feel a little less alone.



Thank you. Your post meant more then you will ever understand. It is really hard to make people understand that yes its been over 3 years since they passed but holidays are still very difficult. Yes, some I can get through with no problems while others are just heart wrenching. I was fine dealing with father's day last year. This year though something just hit a nerve in me and today was just really hard.


----------



## mikamah

Disneywedding2010 said:


> Thank you. Your post meant more then you will ever understand. It is really hard to make people understand that yes its been over 3 years since they passed but holidays are still very difficult. Yes, some I can get through with no problems while others are just heart wrenching. I was fine dealing with father's day last year. This year though something just hit a nerve in me and today was just really hard.


  My heart breaks for your loss, and I'm so sorry people can't understand how difficult these holidays can be for you.  My dad's been gone 15 years, and my mom 2 years and still I'll have a day where I think of them and feel the loss so strongly, I can not even imagine what it is like for you to have lost your husband and daughter.  Belle is right, and we are all sending positive thoughts your way, and any time you need to talk and vent, we are here to support you.


----------



## Disneywedding2010

mikamah said:


> My heart breaks for your loss, and I'm so sorry people can't understand how difficult these holidays can be for you.  My dad's been gone 15 years, and my mom 2 years and still I'll have a day where I think of them and feel the loss so strongly, I can not even imagine what it is like for you to have lost your husband and daughter.  Belle is right, and we are all sending positive thoughts your way, and any time you need to talk and vent, we are here to support you.



I slept most of the day away, we went and ate dinner, and now I've just been playing around on the computer. This is going to be a busy week so I'm just trying to stay focused on everything I've got to get accomplished. 

Monday, Alan is taking the car into to have it serviced. Tuesday, we have to get the cats into the vet. Wednesday we'll be doing last minute cleaning and packing. Then we'll head to bed around 9pm so we can be up and out the door by 2am. Its 10 hours from our house to Pensacola and I want to get there at a decent hour so we can kick back and relax. In the past we've always left our house around 8am and gotten in around 6 or 7 at night. So all we've pretty much done is ate, showered, and hit the hay. This time I want time to actually kick back and relax for a few hours. 

Plans have changed and it looks like we're going to be staying a week insted of a few days. I'm still trying to decide if I just want to add onto our stay at Best Western Lake Buena Vista or if I want to get a few days in at a value resort. I'll talk with Alan more about it tomorrow and make a decision tomorrow night.


----------



## trinaweena

just had to stop in quick and say ive had no time at all to myself lately but im trying to stick with the diet and failing miserably.  its just not going well


----------



## cclovesdis

I have 3 minutes before I need to get ready for work. I did not sleep well again last night. There's nothing I can do about it now. I think I'll take some tea with me to work. 

I never got back on here yesterday. It was a pretty long day and ended with some stress eating. I need to drink more water today-just in general, but also after yesterday.

Looking forward to a good day.

 Kristina. Hope today is a better day.


----------



## donac

Good Monday morning everyone.

I got to sleep in this  morning.  I don't have to go in to school but have to be at graduation at 1.  A friend is meeting me here at the house and then we will go over to graduation together.  One less car to park.  I do have to go grocery shopping and I would love to clean the house.  I don't know if I can get everything done but I can try.  



Disneywedding2010 said:


> Thank you. Your post meant more then you will ever understand. It is really hard to make people understand that yes its been over 3 years since they passed but holidays are still very difficult. Yes, some I can get through with no problems while others are just heart wrenching. I was fine dealing with father's day last year. This year though something just hit a nerve in me and today was just really hard.



My grandmother has been gone for 15 years.  Any time I sit at my sewing machine or finish a project I think and miss her.  I can't imagine the pain you are feeling but I do wish you some peace.  I am glad you are getting out of town. A change of scenery may help. 

How was everyone's day yesterday?  We got to my sister's house at 1:15.  I swam before anyone else got there.  She had some cheese and crackers, some veggies and dip and nachos and salsa.  BUT them she didn't serve anything substantial until 4.  Nobody ate lunch so we were prettty hungry. 

Now I  know you are not supposed to be critical about what the hostess makes but.  She served filet mignon, potato salad (no mayo) grilled veggies and a salad.  My ds and dh will eat meat.  They will eat roasted cauliflower but not the veggies she served and they don't eat potato salad.  I wish she served some bread or potato chips.  It was so late that we left before desert because ds wanted to go back to college last night.

I know my mother was hungry since she did not eat lunch and has to eat at regular intervals because of the medication she is on.  I told my dh I miss giving parties.  We haven't had one at the house for a couple of years now.  

Off to get some things done.  

Have a happy and healthy day.


----------



## tigger813

Morning all,

Just a quick post before I take Ash to the bus stop. 

Recital was great yesterday and we were out of there by 3 which was a bigger plus. Girls did an amazing job! 

A mild bladder infection made my day not the best. I drank a whole bottle of diet cranberry juice and taking the otc meds. Seems to have worked. CVS ticked me off though. The price rand up wrong and when I told them then they said they needed to call the manager whi was busy up front as other things weren't ringing up correctly and I got ticked and said that I'll come back and get my refund. The woman could see that I was miserable and even commented on it. The manager will get spoken to when I go in! I had gone back to the pharmacy to check out as there was a big line up front and it was taking forever.

Got up and did 1.5 miles on the elliptical this morning. I decided that I would check a bag for my trip as it will be cheaper than mailing a box down. I'm taking SW so hopefully there won't be any issues with my bag. 

Going to pack and try to get this house in shape so Brian can find things. I also need to leave him some phone numbers. Taking girls to sign up for the summer reading program at the library this afternoon. Grilling pork chops for supper tonight. I also need to get the girls flowers for doing a good job at the recital yesterday. Didn't feel like taking them with us yesterday. 

Well, almost time to head out to the bus stop.

TTFN


----------



## dumbo_buddy

Good morning everyone! I didn't get a chance to post yesterday. We were out and about all day  I will catch up though- promise!!

We had a nice father's day. Went to 8:30 am mass and Thomas is surprisingly getting better at sitting...for the most part haha. I did get. Little caught up in my thoughts though while there. Thought about how much I missed my grandpa and other important men in my life who have passed. It was sad to see slot of women there by themselves. Many of them were tearing up, probably thinking of their own dads or husbands. I know our board here had a bit of a tough day 

Saw my dad on Saturday at my cousin's graduation party. My mother didn't come as usual. My dad has seen Thomas maybe 10 times ever. And he wonders why Thomas isn't interested in playing with him - he doesn't know him! Oh and I should mention that he LOST him!!!! I could have killed him. It was for only a second but ugggghhh he was playing with him then comes outside asking where he is!! 

Anyway, I got an iPad yesterday and figuring out how to use it. I'm trying to post with it but it is a little difficult. 

Today is Thomas's birthday!!! Two years old!


----------



## pjlla

Good Monday morning friends!

I'm your "coach of the day" today!  I'll post your QOTD and then come back to catch up on everything I missed this weekend.

Here goes...

I was visiting my parents this weekend and they happen to live in MA where the tornadoes went through a few weeks ago (6/1).  Their house and neighborhood were spared, but it only missed them by a few thousand yards. I was quite STUNNED at the devastation just around the corner.  My Dad drove us around town and showed us some of the worst of it in Brimfield and Sturbridge.  I was just...  It leads me to think...

*QOTD: What is the one or two items that you would miss the MOST if your entire home disappeared today?  (Assume that all of your family and pets were safe and healthy and that all of your photos were safely backed up off-site somewhere.... cause they should be!!)*


I've always been terribly sentimental and fire-phobic, so I thought a great deal about this kind of thing my entire life. I KNOW we shouldn't get attached to material objects, but I can't help myself.

My first inclination is to say my scrapbooks.  They represent 15+ years of work and love and creativity.... but if my photos were all safe, I could eventually produce new scrapbooks.  

The cradle that my grandfather made before I was born pops into my head next.  I slept in it, as did my brother and my two cousins and all of our children.  It is very dear to me.  And my grandmother's engagement ring is also in my house.  

I would also like to be able to save something important for each of my children..... for DD that would probably be her Lambie.... not sure what would be most important to DS.  

I KNOW I would miss so many things, but I'd like to think that as long as my family was safe, I would be able to keep it in perspective. 

Be back in a bit to chat...................P


----------



## KristiMc

Good morning everyone,

We had a very busy weekend.  Spent a full day at Cedar Point on Friday, graduation party on Saturday and then took my oldest DS (10) to his first summer camp yesterday.  I was ok - didn't cry.  We will pick him up on Saturday and I keep checking their website to see if I can spot any pictures of him.  My little guy (7) is off to golf camp this morning so I will have a few hours to myself.

QOTD:  The few things that I would want to grab are my albums, wedding gown and "Green Blankie".  This is a blanket that my 10 year old has had since the day he was born and is very sentimental to the whole family.  He doesn't carry it around anymore - just lays on his bed, but I think we would all be devastated if it was lost.

Kristi


----------



## Rose&Mike

aamomma said:


> Hello, everyone!!  We are leaving in 3 hours for vacation!!  I probably won't be on at all this week - unless I have down time and WIFI and the same time.
> I am still nervous about eating this week, but don't want to ruin everyone's fun with my calculating, and avoiding treats, etc...  Today is my normal "cheat" day, and I would have skipped it in anticipation of the week ahead, except it was Father's Day, and DH got to pick dinner.   But, I was down this week, and that was the encouragement I needed.   I'LL BE BACK!!!!!   Have a great week!!!


Have a great vacation! 



my3princes said:


> Hello.  I need to head to bed soon as 4:30 comes early.  We had a nice day.  DH loved his new portable hammock which he wanted for the camper.  I got a lawn chair for my Dad as the ones in their camper were falling apart.  I got a few things done for this week then headed off for my last shift at the Balloon Festival.  I'm glad to be home and have that over with.  Now if I can get through both jobs tomorrow and thursday as well as the pot luck lacrosse party on Wednesday I should be golden for a while.  One last week of high stress then the calm of summer.


Deb--meant to tell you earlier--I'm glad you can give up the second job. 



trinaweena said:


> just had to stop in quick and say ive had no time at all to myself lately but im trying to stick with the diet and failing miserably.  its just not going well


Baby steps. Take baby steps. Just pick one thing to work on if you are overwhelmed with things--drink your water, get just a few minute walk in, make an effort to get in your veggies. Hang in there!



dumbo_buddy said:


> Today is Thomas's birthday!!! Two years old!


Happy Birthday to Thomas!


----------



## pjlla

my3princes said:


> I ran errands and stopped by the restaurant to give my notice.  It was difficult as I've been there since 1992 and they are not only employers, but friends.  I hope that he finds someone to give him a night off, but I just can't carry that burden any longer.  I will work Monday and Thursday nights next week as I had previously committed to those nights and feel I should give notice.



Sorry I didn't see this over the weekend.  I'm sorry it was tough for you to give notice, but hopefully it will result in MUCH LESS stress for you and the entire family.  



dumbo_buddy said:


> thanks for everyone's advice re: house hunting. i think you're all right - staying by family is a really nice thing. you know, they don't really help me but that's not because they haven't offered! when thomas was an infant i think i was too proud to ask for help. but now with a new one coming i think i'll ask for more help.
> 
> you know, that's really true either. they do help. they help by coming over and just hanging out. they help by just being there when i'm walking around the neighborhood and i know that i ALWAYS have people to say hi to. does that make sense? they aren't babysitting per se but they helping by being there. we wouldn't have that in the 'burbs.
> 
> QOTD: i measure my weight loss efforts (other than the scale) by how i look in pictures, particularly my face. when i was 35 pounds heavier it looked like someone had slabbed pancake batter over my face. it was so swollen and when i smiled i had no eyes! when i lose weight i have definition in my face. you can see my eyes when i smile.
> 
> ok, please don't judge me in the first picture - i was heavy, depressed, and just looked terrible. i had just gained 40 lbs in THREE months. ick. the first pic is Jan 2007 at WDW. the second is Jan 2011 also at WDW (duh, all my pics are from there). you can really tell in my face.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i can tell i'm getting heavy when my face looks puffy. you should have seen me when i was nine months pregnant with thomas! shoo!



You are so absolutely adorable (and young!!).  I certainly wouldn't say you looked TERRIBLE in the first picture.... just heavier. 



glss1/2fll said:


> Good morning Losers!
> 
> I am caught up on this thread now. Will try to read one last time this evening before I head to the airport. Then it will be trying to catch up on a week's worth of conversation!
> 
> My mom's surgery went well and her new pacemaker is working nicely. DH got DS1 where he (and a ton of teammates) needed to be for his basketball camp. DS went out the night before and I was already in bed when he came home and then he was in bed when I left for the hospital in the morning, so didn't get to hug him goodbye. At 17, I'm sure that didn't break his heart!  DS2 had chosen his clothes for the trip back east as instructed. I think he's making a mistake taking t-shirts instead of tank tops. Looks hot and muggy in DC/NY to me. He didn't bug the neighbors for their refundable/bottles cans as instructed nor did he empty the dishwasher so I'm a little miffed. But it's hard to stay miffed when you know you have a group of middle schoolers to chaperone and packing to do!
> 
> He'll learn his lesson when he doesn't have the right clothes for the weather. Dnephew had a mission trip to the mid-west earlier this spring.  He dressed for spring Pennsylvania weather.... not late winter mid-west mountain weather!  Apparently he was pretty cold!  And of course, his parents had told him to pack a winter coat, but he thought that sounded ridiculous!  Sometimes they just need to learn it the hard way!
> 
> Used up the older bananas in bread this morning, but baked them in my mini muffin tins. DH and DS1 want lasagna while I am gone so will prepare that in a few minutes for them. Then I realized we may be out of deodorant! With 4 people in 4 different places we need 4 of those and 4 toothpastes. Could be trouble. Gotta start that search/shopping trip.
> 
> When I did the kitchen clean-out challenge last week, that was the one thing that I noticed about the upstairs freezer.... the overwhelming number of bananas!!  Next bake sale I will be making banana muffins FOR SURE!!
> 
> Hope you found all of the toiletries you needed!
> 
> Happy birthday Pamela and good job on the weigh ins everybody.



Thanks for the birthday wishes!! 



mikamah said:


> Just wanted to share ds's game went well.  They made some bad errors in the field, and were losing 16-0 going into the last inning, but the ump didn't use the mercy rule, and on their last up got multiple hits and 4 runs, so they finished strong, and I'm happy to say everyone seemed to have good team spirit today.  Michael pitched really well, and he didn't seem to stressed out on the mound, but I was happy when he was done.
> 
> Glad they finished well. Why no mercy calling???
> 
> Also, Buffy, I thought of you and the organizational challenge, and after I walked him down for practice, came home and cleaned out my fridge.  It really needed it, and I feel good.  So thank you.
> 
> Wanna come do mine?  I did both freezers and the pantry, but I DREAD doing the fridge. It isn't the food.... its the washing and wiping. I know that my shelves and drawers are icky.
> 
> Off to cut the lawn, and then going to run/walk with my friend Karen.  She's doing the falmouth road race in august and wants to do a long run today.
> 
> Thank you Lisa, for coaching this weekend.  Hope to have more time to chat later, and now that baseball is over.  Unless he makes the tournament team.  oye.



How did the walk/run go?  



tigger813 said:


> Happy Belated Birthday, Pamela!
> 
> THANKS!!
> 
> Just an update on Mom...she had her first chemo yesterday and so far so good on that. She is still in some pain but is up and moving around. The PT came in while we were on the phone so she had to go. She is going to head home on Monday after my brother arrives. She says she wants to sit around outside and also have me push her around in her wheelchair in her neighborhood. We will also hopefully go shopping.
> 
> I'm sure she is looking forward to HOME and seeing more than just the hospital walls!!  Fresh air and sunshine will do her a world of good!
> 
> I just got the containers for the fundraiser finished except for putting holes in the top for the tickets.
> 
> You sound like me. Know matter HOW crazy my own life seems to be, I always have some sort of "project" going on!  Right now I'm looking down the gun barrel of this Friday's scrapbooking crop!
> TTFN





mommyof2Pirates said:


> As far as the payscale...I got moved up a level from Practice Manager to Senior Practice Manager which means a very small increase but its more than I was making and that is all that matters.  I am very close to moving up to the next level soon and that would mean thousands more dollars a year.  So that makes me happy.  Our network is so screwy though and I wont get to excited until the money actually shows up in my paycheck.  Thanks for asking.
> 
> WOOHOO for more money (and a better title)!!
> 
> Sorry Pam I forgot to say HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!! Im glad you had a great day.
> 
> Thank you.... it was a very nice day!
> 
> Then my FIL wanted to eat at this BBQ wagon that is new.  Its basically food out of a truck.  They smoke there own meat and have pork sand or burgers.  Well no one ask me if I was ok eating there but since we were celebrating Fathers day I just went along with it.
> 
> I ordered the cheeseburger because that seemed to be the best choice on the menu. (I know right it was sad)  This darn thing was huge.  It was all I ate and I am glad I saved 19 extra weekly points because I estimated this burger to be 20 points.....yep you read that right.  It was just an estimate.  So I only have 4 reg points left for dinner and then I will tap into the extras.  I am very full so Im not sure if I will even eat much.  I also plan to run later once the sun goes down.
> 
> So now we are all relaxing and theres not much planned for the rest of the night.  I have drank about 40 oz of water so far so hopefully I can flush the burger grease out of my system.
> 
> Have a great saturday.



That burger truck sounds like an ENORMOUS challenge!!  Sounds like you probably did about the best you could, given the circumstances.  And it was nice of you to let the Dads decide, even though it made a tough day for you. 



JacksLilWench said:


> I'm just chugging right along, like the Little Engine That Could, haha!  If I stay at the same losing rate I'm at right now, I'll have lost just over 16lbs before my trip- how exciting!  Hopefully I'll be able to increase my losing rate soon though by kicking it up with more workouts and better eating habits.
> 
> And I had to share this with you ladies (and gentlemen!). I had a date last night with my probably future DBF, and we went to go see Green Lantern.  If you get the chance, _go see this movie._  Beside the fact that it is a pretty decent movie, there is a scene in there that spoke to me about this challenge.  Unfortunately, I didn't have the opportunity to whip my phone out and start typing up these quotes, but they were incredibly motivating.  (This is where I nerd out, forgive me) The head-man of all the Green Lanterns is giving Hal Jordan (played by Ryan Reynolds-YUM) a speech about how he must be without fear in order to accomplish his goals and defeat the bad guys.  It really struck me how much of what he said spoke to me about how I need to live my life and complete this challenge.  I strongly suggest seeing it to hear for yourself!
> 
> Hope everyone has an awesome OP rest of the day!!



Isn't it amazing WHERE you can find inspiration?  When you aren't even looking for it, it comes from the most amazing places.  

Don't forget....the "little engine that could" eventually got where he wanted to go with all of his cargo safely intact!!  Nothing wrong with that!!



dvccruiser76 said:


> Well, to be honest I've had a tough time settling down after vacation. 2 weeks has turned into 3 but we've finally slowed down. I had a Lean Cuisine dinner since we're going out for Father's Day tomorrow. Hopefully this week goes better than last
> 
> Sometimes that is the hardest part.... getting back to "normal" after a vacation.
> 
> Why don't you plan your dinners for this week so that you KNOW you have a healthy meal scheduled for each evening?  It might help you make better choices for breakfast and lunch.
> 
> *
> Happy Belated Birthday Pamela*
> 
> Thanks!!
> 
> 
> Well, time to watch a movie. DH is bugging me while I type. We're going to watch the Social Network. Tomorrow I'm making him cheesecake pancakes and we're going to see the Green Lantern in 3d with dinner at the Blue Stove in Burlington, so it's a good thing I weighed myself this morning
> 
> Have a good evening everyone!



Please do NOT share the cheesecake pancake recipe!  They sound too delicious!



cclovesdis said:


> I have something exciting to share! (I know, I sound like I'm doing show-and-tell.  I did the grocery shopping today! My mom gave me money and I graciously spent it. Actually, I got some great sales and was so cheap that I went to 2 different grocery stores to save even more money. I did end up buying a few things I thought we needed but didn't, but oh well. It could have been much worse. I bought lots of fruit and veggies (all fresh) and lots of lean meats. There was a great deal on boneless, skinless chicken breast and another one on thin pork loin chops. You had to buy the 3 lbs or more packages so there is now 5 portions of lean meat in our freezer. I got a good deal on ground beef sirloin and ham too. Plus my favorite whole oven stuffer roasters were on sale and we can turn an 8 lb bird into days worth of meals. Tomorrow night we are having a "Christina concotion." I am calling it ratatouille, but it really isn't. I cut up eggplant, mushrooms, peppers, onions, and chicken and cooked it in diced and crushed tomatoes. I'll add some artichokes and broccoli to it tomorrow and bake it with some parm cheese. My parents will probably want some pasta too, but if they don't suggest it, I'll casually forget about having a starch.
> 
> QOTD: I'm mostly a scale girl, but also look at how my clothes fit. I'm big into numbers and buying a size 14 does not make me very happy.
> 
> Well, I am never up this late, so I must be off to sleep. I slept well last night and I am hoping for the same tonight.
> 
> Have a great, OP day tomorrow everyone!



Glad you got to have some control over the food situation for a change. Your concoction sounds delightful.  How did it come out??



my3princes said:


> We're finally home from the balloon festival.  We ended up parking cars for 9 hours.  I even had one of the restaurant owners chew me a new one because there was no parking for his customers.  Like I have control over the fact that people said they were going to his restaurant and perhaps didn't.  There seems to also be an issue with having kids help, but the reality is that they are not going to get adults to participate if they can't have their kids there.  It's the rec dept which means that every adult has a child or more.  The Chamber of Commerse doesn't allow the kids into the festival without paying the $12 admission and all the food and porta potties are in the festival.  If that isn't corrected before next year I know that we won't have many volunteers as most of us came as family units.



YOu know what they say.... "no good deed goes unpunished."  You try to help out and organize this and of course, you are the one that gets yelled at.  Always the way, isn't it??



BernardandMissBianca said:


> I did the freezer and the pantry but the fridge needs to be done again. I made pulled pork sandwiches and chicken salad yesterday so I need to get those into smaller containers and toss the chinese. Blech!
> And milk was delivered Wednesday, that takes up one entire shelf. I sorta cleaned it out last week but it really needs to be washed, I haven't had time for that yet.
> But my pantry is all sparkly and I never ever have to buy potatoes again!! I found 5 boxes of Betty Crocker Potatoes buried in the back of the pantry. UGH!!! And diced tomatoes too. I bought 8 cans because they were on sale and I could get 100 gas points (10¢ savings at Shell!) So, I couldn't pass that up.
> Hmmm, maybe I should take out pork chops in the morning and do smothered pork chops. that will use up one box of potatoes and 3 cans of tomatoes........



WOOHOO on a sparkly pantry and food prepared ahead!! 



cclovesdis said:


> I'm hoping to take a nap today. I woke up way too early. I don't think I got more than 6 hours of sleep, and that's if I don't count how many times I woke up throughout the night. I'll be fine if I don't take a nap, but I'll be better if I do. Monday mornings at work tend to have a time crunch, but I got a lot done on Friday, so that shouldn't be a problem tomorrow! My goal is not to be sleep deprived, but I'll be fine if that's what ends up happening. I can't stand when I don't sleep well.
> 
> Today, I have 2 goals (other than a nap). The first one is my usual Sunday routine of organizing for my clothes for the week. I will say that didn't go well last week, so I'm hoping for smooth sailing this week. My other goal is to make my breakfasts for the week. I made muffins last night using a Hungry Girl recipe. I used bananas instead of blueberries and I have a feeling that this is not a recipe you can change. They were good, but not great. I'll be working on pancakes today.
> 
> Well, I be back on later. I want to get going on the laundry situation. It always takes more time than I think it will.
> 
> Buffy-My parents did the 8 cans of diced tomatoes for gas points too. Knowing my mom, we had a coupon too. Those bonus gas points really add up to some great savings.



I have one or two of the Hungry Girl cookbooks....which recipes are you using?  Have you seen her on Food Network?  She has a Hungry Girl show on Sunday mornings. I've only seen bits of it occasionally. 



mommyof2Pirates said:


> I was a bit worried to see my scale this morning.  I know you shouldnt weigh in daily but it is how I gauge myself and I find if I dont do it Im not right mentally.  Anyway after that burger yesterday and 1 smores last night I thought for sure It would be up but I was pleasantly surprised because it was down 1.  Maybe my 30 min run last night helped too.  Either way I can honestly say I am completely happy and proud of myself this past week.  *I finally feel completely back on the wagon.*
> 
> Isn't it a great feeling!!??





lisah0711 said:


> Those of you who have done the challenges before may remember this article and question but I think it's a good one for this stage of the challenge.
> 
> *Do You Suffer from Diet Rage?*
> 
> After slowing down to an unexplained stop for the 147th time in the space of 2 miles, I decided that I hated the world. Surrounding me were an ocean of maddening brake lights, rain pelting the windshield and thousands of tons of steel and fiberglass flung around by a clueless pack of selfish morons who obviously didnt know the first thing about driving!!
> 
> It was in serious danger of ruining my whole day.
> 
> Is there anything more frustrating than being bogged down in traffic? Most all of us have been there before. That discouraged, fed up feeling that just makes us want to throw up our hands in surrender or lay them on the horn.
> 
> Thankfully, I stopped muttering helplessly and started thinking instead. And I realized that I often witness another type of "road rage"  the frustration that builds on the road to weight loss: Diet Rage.
> 
> Think about your dieting history. Does it give you the same feeling as an exasperating traffic jam? You never quite get where you want to go as fast as you want to get there. You get aggravated, yell (usually at yourself), and see people in other lanes going faster than you (how do they DO that?!), and it usually ends up ruining your day.
> 
> *Heres the lesson: Getting frustrated with your diet does no more good than getting frustrated in traffic. It just makes you unhappy, unsuccessful and tense.*
> 
> Here is a link if you would like to read the whole article:  http://www.sparkpeople.com/resource/motivation_articles.asp?id=346
> 
> Which leads me to the QOTD for 6/19:
> 
> *How would you rate your "diet rage"?
> * Low- I'm moving slowly, but I'm on my way!
> * Moderate- Everyone's moving except me
> * High- I'm screaming but no one can hear me!
> * All Over The Board- It's stop and go all the way *
> 
> I'll be back later to answer and catch up on replies.  Sorry I'm a bit MIA today as my Mom is still here.



Well.... for maintenance (or very close to it)  it is a tough question. I suppose I would have to choose low. I'm not trying to lose a lot of weight, just those last few pounds I gained at Disney, so I don't expect to be losing a lot at once or to be losing quickly.  And after doing this for years, I'm rarely on high.  But I do occasionally have a weekend that is "all over the board". 



mikamah said:


> I'm actually still on track.  I need to grocery shop, so that helps.  I'm going to tell michael not to let me buy any junk, and I'll let him get a treat I don't like, like those gummy things.  I don't usually buy them, but if i let him get chips or something like that, I will eat them.
> 
> Hope the shopping went well.
> 
> Hope you're all enjoying your sunday.  The sun is shining here, and there's a nice cool breeze, so it's really a perfect day.



It was a BEAUTIFUL day, wasn't it!



PRINCESS VIJA said:


> just popping in to say I've lost 3.8# this week!



Nice loss!!



Rose&Mike said:


> So here's before and after for me. I see pictures of myself now and I really don't recognize that person. I know that sounds funny, but I don't think I was "myself" then. I like the new, active me a lot better.The last picture is a quote we saw when we were at Raglan Road in May.
> Dec 09
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> May 11
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Have a great Sunday and a Happy Father's Day!*



Stunning, as usual.  



bellebookworm9 said:


> I just got back from grocery shopping! Mom gave me $70 and I bought so much stuff: salad, cucumber, onion, tomato, grapes, carrots, blueberries, strawberries, and bananas. Then I bought a giant club pack of chicken so we are set for a long while!  I'm going to try out a few of the weight watchers recipes over the next few weeks, so we'll see how that goes.



Please share the recipes if they come out good!  



bellebookworm9 said:


> At the moment, I would say my "rage" is low. I'm losing consistently, and so I'm happy with that for now.
> 
> After all those healthy things I bought earlier, we ended up going to Friendly's for dinner. Well, we've been trying to get there for about a month and a half, actually. Although I didn't make the best choices (Honey BBQ Chicken Sandwich and a Butterfinger sundae) I did try to adjust a little: I had a water to drink, shared the sandwich with Mom, and subbed a side salad for the fries.
> 
> Friendly's is absolutely one of the most difficult places to eat out OP.  Even their salads are
> 
> I mowed the lawn this morning (arm workout!), and am now heading out to do some weeding. I may do some Zumba also, just to work off the calories. I am finding the quote someone posted a few pages ago to be true: *Nothing tastes as good as skinny feels*.



AMEN!!



Disneywedding2010 said:


> Today is just a really bad day all around. I hate Father's Day. I bawled for a good half an hour this morning when I got up. I was in that mood of I wanted to either a) break dishes, b) punch a hole in the wall, c) go outside and scream vulgarities, and d) all of the above.
> 
> I feel so alone today. A day that I should be spending with my husband and 5 year old daughter but I did nothing but cry most of the morning. I then said screw it to everything and went back to bed. I didn't wake back up til a few hours ago. I had sent a text to my best friend and told her "Sorry but I'm not doing anything today. I'm not in the mood and I'm not putting on a happy face just to go out in public." Then I tried texting my mom to vent and she is just totally clueless "Oh hey what's up?". By that point I just turned my stupid phone off. I went from bawling my eyes out to mad as a hornet in 2.4 seconds.
> 
> We did just get home. We went out to eat because I was starving and there was no way I was going to cook. I let Alan pick where we went so we stayed in town and went to Texas Land and Cattle. I had some bread, salad with ranch, 4 bites of mashed potatoes, and country fried steak (took the breading off). Then I had a 16 ounce strawberry daquiri to just wash away all the freaking emotions from today. I can say I do have quite a buzz right now but I blame it on the 100+ degree heat.







bellebookworm9 said:


> I can't empathize with your situation, but I'm sure you know that venting is always allowed here. I'm sorry you feel alone today, but I know that I am sending positive thoughts your way and others will too. I'm not even sure what to say, but your post made me want to attempt to send some words of comfort/support your way and I hope they help you to feel a little less alone.



Nicely put.  Thanks for saying it so well for ALL of us.



my3princes said:


> Hello.  I need to head to bed soon as 4:30 comes early.  We had a nice day.  DH loved his new portable hammock which he wanted for the camper.  I got a lawn chair for my Dad as the ones in their camper were falling apart.  I got a few things done for this week then headed off for my last shift at the Balloon Festival.  I'm glad to be home and have that over with.  Now if I can get through both jobs tomorrow and thursday as well as the pot luck lacrosse party on Wednesday I should be golden for a while.  One last week of high stress then the calm of summer.



YOu can do it.... one more week!  Glad you had a good Father's Day.



Disneywedding2010 said:


> I slept most of the day away, we went and ate dinner, and now I've just been playing around on the computer. This is going to be a busy week so I'm just trying to stay focused on everything I've got to get accomplished.
> 
> Monday, Alan is taking the car into to have it serviced. Tuesday, we have to get the cats into the vet. Wednesday we'll be doing last minute cleaning and packing. Then we'll head to bed around 9pm so we can be up and out the door by 2am. Its 10 hours from our house to Pensacola and I want to get there at a decent hour so we can kick back and relax. In the past we've always left our house around 8am and gotten in around 6 or 7 at night. So all we've pretty much done is ate, showered, and hit the hay. This time I want time to actually kick back and relax for a few hours.
> 
> Plans have changed and it looks like we're going to be staying a week insted of a few days. I'm still trying to decide if I just want to add onto our stay at Best Western Lake Buena Vista or if I want to get a few days in at a value resort. I'll talk with Alan more about it tomorrow and make a decision tomorrow night.



Busy, busy. But all for a good cause.... a last minute trip!  WOOO!



trinaweena said:


> just had to stop in quick and say ive had no time at all to myself lately but im trying to stick with the diet and failing miserably.  its just not going well



I CHALLENGE you to come on here and post EVERY DAY with us.  Just answer the QOTD! Don't worry about chatting or replies or anything.... just answer the QOTD!  Please don't give up on yourself or on the healthier eating.  It takes TIME for it to become a habit!!



donac said:


> How was everyone's day yesterday?  We got to my sister's house at 1:15.  I swam before anyone else got there.  She had some cheese and crackers, some veggies and dip and nachos and salsa.  BUT them she didn't serve anything substantial until 4.  Nobody ate lunch so we were prettty hungry.
> 
> Now I  know you are not supposed to be critical about what the hostess makes but.  She served filet mignon, potato salad (no mayo) grilled veggies and a salad.  My ds and dh will eat meat.  They will eat roasted cauliflower but not the veggies she served and they don't eat potato salad.  I wish she served some bread or potato chips.  It was so late that we left before desert because ds wanted to go back to college last night.
> 
> I know my mother was hungry since she did not eat lunch and has to eat at regular intervals because of the medication she is on.  I told my dh I miss giving parties.  We haven't had one at the house for a couple of years now.
> 
> Off to get some things done.
> 
> Have a happy and healthy day.



I've been known to leave OP foods in the car and sneak out to the driveway to eat them when I'm at a function away from home!  Sometimes the food offered at parties, barbeques, etc is just too tough to deal with!  



dumbo_buddy said:


> Good morning everyone! I didn't get a chance to post yesterday. We were out and about all day. I will catch up though- promise!!
> 
> We had a nice father's day. Went to 8:30 am mass and Thomas is surprisingly getting better at sitting...for the most part haha. I did get. Little caught up in my thoughts though while there. Thought about how much I missed my grandpa and other important men in my life who have passed. It was sad to see slot of women there by themselves. Many of them were tearing up, probably thinking of their own dads or husbands. I know our board here had a bit of a tough day
> 
> Saw my dad on Saturday at my cousin's graduation party. My mother didn't come as usual. My dad has seen Thomas maybe 10 times ever. And he wonders why Thomas isn't interested in playing with him - he doesn't know him! Oh and I should mention that he LOST him!!!! I could have killed him. It was for only a second but ugggghhh he was playing with him then comes outside asking where he is!!
> 
> Anyway, I got an iPad yesterday and figuring out how to use it. I'm trying to post with it but it is a little difficult.
> 
> Today is Thomas's birthday!!! Two years old!



Happy Birthday THOMAS!!!  



KristiMc said:


> Good morning everyone,
> 
> We had a very busy weekend.  Spent a full day at Cedar Point on Friday, graduation party on Saturday and then took my oldest DS (10) to his first summer camp yesterday.  I was ok - didn't cry.  We will pick him up on Saturday and I keep checking their website to see if I can spot any pictures of him.  My little guy (7) is off to golf camp this morning so I will have a few hours to myself.
> Kristi



Wow.. you didn't cry??? You are my hero!!


**************
Morning friends!  DS is off to the last full day of school!  DD and I are ATTEMPTING to get out of here and go strawberry picking (that we rescheduled from Friday), but not having much luck yet.  Probably cause I'm still sitting here in my pajamas on the computer!!  

I had a good weekend (foodwise) overall.  Like I had mentioned, Saturday morning/early afternoon I had packed the cooler full of healthy foods for all of us, so that went well.  My cousin's graduation party was full of temptations, but thankfully there were also some healthy offerings (green salad, fruit salad, crudite platter, baked chicken), so we were all able to stay OP that day as well (although the chips and sweets were certainly tempting).  

Yesterday we had a healthy OP breakfast at Mom's and then went out for a Father's Day lunch at Uno's (had a coupon  ).  Again, DH, DD, and myself were all able to stay OP (I had baked haddock without the cracker crumbs and a double order of the roasted seasonal veggies).  My only splurge for the weekend was a piece of the angel food birthday cake my Mom made.  It was frosted with homemade chocolate whipped cream that was made with cocoa powder and sweetened with stevia.... so very low carb (but obviously not low fat!!)  It was a nice splurge and not too far off plan.  Then dinner was homemade salad bar.

So while I probably didn't stick strictly with my WW points over the weekend, I definitely watched my carbs, so overall I feel good about the weekend (other than Friday's birthday treats!!  ).  

Well... DD is announcing that she is ready to go, so I guess I had better get dressed!  TTYL......................P


----------



## mikamah

A quick hello this morning.  I just sort of realized that with school ending next tuesday, I only have a few days to get out and run/walk alone, so I took advantage of the morning.  Thought a lot of my journey along the way, and about how successful so many of you here have been, and really think I can do it this time.  I've done it before, and I know what to do.  I did great at the grocery store, but let michael buy some mini powder donuts, ate 2, but had him pack them up in baggies for his school snack and told him if I ate any, I'd give him 10 dollars.  That's going to keep me away from them.

Hugs to those in need today  Have a marvelous monday.  The sun is shining again.  Hope it's shining wherever you are too.


----------



## Zhoen

Morning, Losers!  

Well, apparently my pattern is to be very very good all week, do ok on Friday weigh-ins (take that as a compliment, you guys matter!) then go berserk on the weekends...  My WW weigh-in this morning was still a loss from last weeks WW and BL weigh ins, but higher than the BL weigh in 3 days ago, if that makes any sense... I had a terrible weekend.  Anyone who is beating themselves up over this weekend, I *PROMISE* you did better than me!!!  

But-- it's totally not my fault-- it was the cats!!!  Wasn't there someone on here that was blaming her cats??? Well, her cats (not mine, mine are sweethearts) came over and FORCED me to eat all kinds of terrible things!!!  The worst (best tasting) part was when they handed me the jar of Nutella... if you've ever seen "Charlie and the Chocolate Factory"... it was like Augustus Gloop, chocolatey goodness everywhere, but with me and two cats instead!!! I tried to take a picture for the cheezbergers website, but the nutella from my hands got on the lens and it didn't come out... She wasn't kidding, those cats are TOTAL enablers!!! They even convinced my husband that he needed to go to Outback for Father's Day and order the cheesie fries.  Beware the evil cats of fatness, they are coming for you!!! 

Actually, speaking of cats, one of mine is LOVING the organizational challenge.  Every morning after I make the bed, you can find him snuggled up on it... I tried to get a picture of him this morning, because, I SWEAR, he was SMILING in his sleep all sprawled out on the nice, neat bed... plus someone asked what he looked like after DD7 gave him a haircut (it's pretty funny)... but just as I came back with my camera, the *@(#@  dog pounced and woke him up... so no picture... shame, it was cute... and who couldn't use a little more cuteness in their lives???



trinaweena said:


> just had to stop in quick and say ive had no time at all to myself lately but im trying to stick with the diet and failing miserably.  its just not going well



DON'T GIVE UP!!!!  One of my favorite quotes is "you can't start over, but you can always start again."  So start again this morning, or whenever you read this... and if you have a bad day, start again, and again, and again...


----------



## Disneylush

WOW... okay I am finally caught up. Took me 3 hours this AM but so worth it. 

First off hugs to so many people dealing with so many things. 

I just downloaded the c25k lite on my phone and I cant wait to do it.

I have had the zumba for wii for 2 weeks now and only been able to do it once because every time I turn it on my kids start fighting over who gets to go first. It is very cool thou.

My heel spur is getting worse rather then better. I now walk on my tip toes and I know I am going to hurt my hips doing this. I bought the expensive New Balance shoes but I am wishing I would have just bought new Merrel's.

I work retail and we are super busy with our annual sale so I am up and down the ladder all day long. I am hoping to interview this week for my own store. I am proud to say I am still regular coke free and I have avoided all the food temptations at the mall. 

well I am off to have some lunch and then head into work. 

Have an awesome day!!


----------



## bellebookworm9

pjlla said:


> *QOTD: What is the one or two items that you would miss the MOST if your entire home disappeared today?  (Assume that all of your family and pets were safe and healthy and that all of your photos were safely backed up off-site somewhere.... cause they should be!!)*



Whoops-I should probably back up my photos somewhere; I want to get an external hard drive at some point...



KristiMc said:


> This is a blanket that my 10 year old has had since the day he was born and is very sentimental to the whole family.  He doesn't carry it around anymore - just lays on his bed, but I think we would all be devastated if it was lost.



I have one of these blankies too, except I'm 20 and I still carry it around (the house, not anywhere else). It has a lot of ruffles on it and I have nervous hands and a fidgeting habit, so those ruffles are very helpful for me!

So, I think I would try to save that blanket and my Disney scrapbook/photo album. Possibly also my computer and/or iPod. I have so much music that it would be very difficult to replace it all!



dumbo_buddy said:


> Today is Thomas's birthday!!! Two years old!



Happy birthday Thomas!



pjlla said:


> You know what they say.... "no good deed goes unpunished."



I now have a very strong urge to go and sing the song of that name from Wicked! 



Zhoen said:


> But-- it's totally not my fault-- it was the cats!!!  Wasn't there someone on here that was blaming her cats??? Well, her cats (not mine, mine are sweethearts) came over and FORCED me to eat all kinds of terrible things!!!  The worst (best tasting) part was when they handed me the jar of Nutella... if you've ever seen "Charlie and the Chocolate Factory"... it was like Augustus Gloop, chocolatey goodness everywhere, but with me and two cats instead!!! I tried to take a picture for the cheezbergers website, but the nutella from my hands got on the lens and it didn't come out... She wasn't kidding, those cats are TOTAL enablers!!! They even convinced my husband that he needed to go to Outback for Father's Day and order the cheesie fries.  Beware the evil cats of fatness, they are coming for you!!!



 First the "scale, scale" rhyme, and now this! You are so cheering up my mornings!

Last night I planned out all my meals for today. This morning I had pancakes with strawberries, bananas, and a little bit of syrup on top, plus a light nonfat yogurt and some water. The rest of the day should be pretty healthy. Planning to start Week 3 of C25K today, plus I'm getting a haircut and kicking the GRE studying into high gear (AAAHHH the test is in 16 days-where has the time gone?!). Still waiting on those new glasses...


----------



## JacksLilWench

pjlla said:


> *QOTD: What is the one or two items that you would miss the MOST if your entire home disappeared today?  (Assume that all of your family and pets were safe and healthy and that all of your photos were safely backed up off-site somewhere.... cause they should be!!)*



Hmm, that one is a little tough.  I would have to say the small stuff, especially my Dug dog (from Up).  My mom got it for me after my first week of CNA school.  During that week, I went to school from 9am to 1:30, then worked in a local hospital from 2:30 to 8p, and a couple times till 11p.  It wore me out so bad, and I was so exhausted.  So my mom got me my Dug as a little token from her to let me know how hard she knew I was working and how I was doing everything I could to better myself in life.  So Dug reminds me of how hard I worked.  The other thing I would miss would be my Ariel lamp.  I've always had an obsession with Ariel ever since I was three, and a few years ago, my mom got me this really gorgeous lamp from the Disney store with Ariel on it.  I'll have to post a picture, it's so pretty!


----------



## mackeysmom

Zhoen said:


> But-- it's totally not my fault-- it was the cats!!!  Wasn't there someone on here that was blaming her cats??? Well, her cats (not mine, mine are sweethearts) came over and FORCED me to eat all kinds of terrible things!!!  The worst (best tasting) part was when they handed me the jar of Nutella... ... She wasn't kidding, those cats are TOTAL enablers!!! They even convinced my husband that he needed to go to Outback for Father's Day and order the cheesie fries.  Beware the evil cats of fatness, they are coming for you!!!



That was me 

I'm telling you - they use their vacant, laser beam eyes to hypnotize you into eating everything in sight ...






- Laura


----------



## mackeysmom

> *QOTD: What is the one or two items that you would miss the MOST if your entire home disappeared today?  (Assume that all of your family and pets were safe and healthy and that all of your photos were safely backed up off-site somewhere.... cause they should be!!)*



I would probably be the oil painting/portrait of my late cat Mackey that I won in a "Cutest Pet" contest.

BUT, if the question was re-worded and you asked what one or two items I would grab if I had to leave the house before it disappeared, in addition to the portrait, I would also grab my pocketbook.  That way I would have ID, my debit card, my phone, car keys and a little cash.

- Laura


----------



## lisah0711

pjlla said:


> *QOTD: What is the one or two items that you would miss the MOST if your entire home disappeared today?  (Assume that all of your family and pets were safe and healthy and that all of your photos were safely backed up off-site somewhere.... cause they should be!!)*



Great question, Pamela!    Thanks for being our coach today.  

We've thought about this quite a bit over the years as we are very close to a national forest -- like it's at the end of the street -- lots of potential for being evacuated due to fire.  My photos and computer documents are all backed up offsite -- thank you Carbonite -- so that isn't a worry!  (If you don't have this, consider it, for $59 per computer per year you can back up everything online, offsite and it does work when you need to restore it.  We use it for home and work and sleep much better at night!)  I would miss things like some of the antique items that we have from our families -- a real Tiffany light that was used for the front porch of DH's family farm and the lantern that belonged to my great-grandparents.  

The one thing that I need to do still is take a detailed DVD of everything in the house -- including in the drawers -- so we would have a good record for our insurance claim if everything did go.  Buffy, that would be a good item for the organizational challenge when we get everything cleaned up!    



Zhoen said:


> But-- it's totally not my fault-- it was the cats!!!  Wasn't there someone on here that was blaming her cats??? Well, her cats (not mine, mine are sweethearts) came over and FORCED me to eat all kinds of terrible things!!!



 That is a very new and original excuse!  



Disneylush said:


> My heel spur is getting worse rather then better. I now walk on my tip toes and I know I am going to hurt my hips doing this. I bought the expensive New Balance shoes but I am wishing I would have just bought new Merrel's.



Ouch!  I have horrible heel spurs, too, in fact my physical therapist refers to them as "heel spoons" they are so large.  Orthotics were what helped me and never, never, never go barefoot.  If you are on your feet all day you need to do what is needed to get that under control NOW!   



bellebookworm9 said:


> and kicking the GRE studying into high gear (AAAHHH the test is in 16 days-where has the time gone?!). Still waiting on those new glasses...



Good luck with studying!  



JacksLilWench said:


> The other thing I would miss would be my Ariel lamp.  I've always had an obsession with Ariel ever since I was three, and a few years ago, my mom got me this really gorgeous lamp from the Disney store with Ariel on it.  I'll have to post a picture, it's so pretty!



Sounds pretty!  I have a very nice Disney torchiere and Mickey porch light that I have in my office.  As you can see by my tag, I have a nice Disney office.  :mickey:

Today is another new start for me.  I really need to pull herself together this week, especially if I don't want to post a gain three weeks into this new challenge.    Being off plan really isn't as fun or satisfying as I remember it being.    More like watching something bad happen that you can't seem to stop.  

So I have my newly minted training plan ready and a brand new page in my journal. I hope by this time next week I will be patting myself on the back and seeing nothing but blue skies and clear roads ahead. I've tracked all my food, including planning for tonight and I am totally OP -- it's about time!  

Have a great day all!


----------



## Zhoen

mackeysmom said:


> That was me
> 
> I'm telling you - they use their vacant, laser beam eyes to hypnotize you into eating everything in sight ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Laura



Ah, well then I'm doubly sorry the picture didn't work out, you could have had it made into another portrait for somewhere else in the house... maybe on an opposite wall... it could be like Jekyll and Hyde... "Sweet kitty/demonic diet-ruining kitty."


----------



## Disneywedding2010

*QOTD: What is the one or two items that you would miss the MOST if your entire home disappeared today? (Assume that all of your family and pets were safe and healthy and that all of your photos were safely backed up off-site somewhere.... cause they should be!!)*

Josh's flag case that contains the flag off his coffin and the flag case that contains the flag that his command had given me. They flew it the day of his funeral. Yes, most material things are replacable, however those even though yeah I could go buy a flag and put it in a case its not the same.


----------



## SettinSail

Oh my gosh, you guys are cracking me up with all this cat talk  At my house, we always make up things that the cats are saying when we see them outside.  I've opened my apartment door several times to find "Samba" (neighbor's cat) lying on my doormat and trying to freak me out!   How he got into my building I don't know.....sneaky cats!

We had fun at our 2 parties yesterday and I was better than the old me would have been but I still made some bad choices.  I think part of my problem is when I get around some foods that have come from the commissary that we can't normally get in the German stores.  I mean I see 7 layer dip and Tostito's and I'm supposed to walk on by???   Everyone was telling me not to eat any Tostitos since I'll be back in the US next week and can have all I want!   Guess I should have listened to them.  Anyway, I am WAY UP this morning!   Like .4 over my starting weight for the challenge.   Today is a new day and a new week and I will do better

Nancy - loved your before/after photos!   Beautiful!   Inspiring!
Happy Birthday to Thomas!  2 is a fun age and 3 is even better.  They can do so much more at this age.  Of course, his world is about to be rocked this Nov!

Rose - GREAT photos!   I hate to say it, but you are nothin' but ****S now girl!   How in the world did that happen !!??  Oops, that got edited out, you are nothing but chest now!

Kathy - sorry about the baseball game but sounds like the kids were troopers and had team spirit despite the coaches.  What sport is up next for Michael - football??  You've posted some great ideas for resisting Michael's treats.  I may have to try some with my son, he would love those rewards.  Thank you for the help with the run/walk - I've always wondered how to do that.

Lindsay - congrats on the pay increase  And, you survived MIL

Sue - I really like Riesling wine too, there are some good German ones, (or are they all German, I'm not sure!)

Tracey - when we fly into NC, we take a taxi to my Mom's and it's less than $20 so we don't have to bother anyone to come pick us up.  She is very close to the airport, off Harrison Ave though.   I'll be glad to give you a ride to the airport July 4th if needed

CC - good job w/gocery shopping this weekend.  I hope you get a good night's sleep tonight

Buffy - I've got my freezer down to 2 packs of ribs, 1 box brussel sprouts and 1/2 bag of green beans.  My fridge is ALWAYS clean and organized.  I even have to have all labels facing front at all times  I open that thing about 10 times a day to see if I should straighten anything out  I re-organized the pantry last week, threw a few things out and posted an inventory on the door.  I did use up 1.5 cups of cous cous this weekend but there's a TON of stuff in there we won't be able to get to before we move.  Atleast it's looking good and I've even got one completely bare shelf so it's not super packed.  For some reason, I'm not as anal about my pantry looking nice like my fridge

Linda - have a great vacation!

Kristina - hope today is a better day

Trina - hang in there and DON'T QUIT !!!!!

QOTD-
Sunday:  I'm low rage.  I could actually use a little rage to kick my butt in gear sometimes!  But since I have the never quit mentality, I know it will be up and down over time.

Monday:  I would miss my baby panel the most.  In my home town, we have a $$$$$ photography studio that does a baby picture at 3, 6, 9 and 12 months.  The pictures are in black and white and then hand colored and put into a single frame.  It looks like an oil portrait and is beautiful!   I would also miss my wedding album, my Mom's wedding album and my cross-stitched items that I've made over the years.  



Today was a busy day.   I did 45 mins on my elliptical and showered, did 4 loads of laundry, marinated some chicken, met a friend for coffee (tea for me), met another friend for lunch and went shopping at a cool tapestry place.  I bought a large tapestry, table runner and 2 pillows.  This shop buys the tapestries in Belgium and then puts borders on them, makes them into other things.  Very very lovely.  DH still wants to get a cuckoo clock before he leaves.  We are trying to think about what we want to get to take home that we don't have yet.

We had a "Middle Eastern" dinner of leftover cous cous salad - dish I took to both parties yesterday-chicken w/zaziki sauce and pita bread halves.  Delicious!  

I am starting to go through my list of things I've sold and force people to pay me and come get their items!!!  Yikes, it's been kind of a pain to sell to friends.  Most people here will travel or go home for a good deal of July and August so that gives me only this week and next to get this done.  I don't think people remember I'm selling this stuff because I'm LEAVING !

Don't have much on the calendar tomorrow so I will take it easy.  We are having cool rainy weather here so it is a perfect day to stay home.  Athletic banquet at school tomorrow night so no dinner to cook

My realtor is meeting the listing agent for the rental house tomorrow and we are going to be on the phone with her at the same time they are on the phone with the landlord in Calif.  It sounds like we have the place although nothing signed yet and no $ has changed hands.  I won't relax until we have a signed lease agreement and then I will 

Shawn


----------



## Disneywedding2010

Well, I know one thing is for sure: I'm going to sleep like a rock tonight. I've been the Energizer bunny all day and this bunny is getting tired. My list so far of things I've accomplished:

Wiped kitchen counters down
Scowered kitchen sink
Wiped down stove top
Unloaded dishwasher
Cleaned toilet, sink, and mirror in half bath

I still need to:

Clean fridge out (something died in there I swear, lol)
Load dishwasher
Clean our shower out
Clean our toilet
Finish cleaning off dining room table
Finish putting laundry away
Make my bed (lol)

Alan has already said, 'Don't worry about the vacuuming. I'll do it." Thank goodness I hate vaccuming! . 

Oh and in about an hour I need to start dinner. 

Tomorrow I'm not doing ANYTHING, .


----------



## tigger813

QOTD: I would grab my computer as ALL of my recent photos from our trips and special events are on it! And my wedding album!

Happy to say my mom is finally home. She went home about 2 this afternoon. My brother picked her up. We spoke to her briefly when we called to sign happy birthday to her. She was in a lot of pain today so we didn't talk long and she sounded tired!

Shawn- I will put your cell in my cell and let you know if I need a ride. My flight is at 7am and I am checking 1 bag. 

Got the girls signed up for the summer reading program and got both of them some books. Ash is going to do the teen reading program! She liked the prizes better! LOL! Her teacher sent home the summer reading list with her today though it was available at the library.

Had pork chops for supper. Brian will have to take care of supper tomorrow night as I have 2 clients.

We're finishing watching Tangled. Kids got to play with the neighbors for awhile under a sprinkler so they are quiet now. 

Need to make a list of phone numbers for Brian tonight as well as update the calendar.

TTFN


----------



## donac

QOTD: What is the one or two items that you would miss the MOST if your entire home disappeared today? (Assume that all of your family and pets were safe and healthy and that all of your photos were safely backed up off-site somewhere.... cause they should be!!) 

This is a great question.  It has been on my mind since the flood in the Mississippi where they gave them 24 hours to get out of their house and they may never come back.  This is one of the reasons I am planning to try to clean out my fabric stash and make quilts to give to those less fortunate.  I also plan to back up my pictures on snapfish and on DVD's.  I like the idea of making a dvd of the house for insurance purposes.

I would probably take some of my quilts.

See you tomorrow.


----------



## dvccruiser76

dumbo_buddy said:


> Today is Thomas's birthday!!! Two years old!



Happy Birthday Thomas! Dylan's is on July 3rd so they're very close in age. I was just at Carter's looking for a b-day t-shirt but didn't have any luck. Did you have a party? If so, what theme? Dylan is currently into dinosaurs, so that's what we're going with. Tomorrow it could be Toy Story or Cars 



pjlla said:


> Please do NOT share the cheesecake pancake recipe!  They sound too delicious!



I got the recipe from Betty Crocker's website, but used Heart Healthy Bisquick instead and bought mini frozen cheesecakes and cut it up and put it in the batter. They were really tasty 



SettinSail said:


> Sue - I really like Riesling wine too, there are some good German ones, (or are they all German, I'm not sure!)



The German ones are the best that I've found, but there are some good ones from NY state, Washington State and even some from Napa. That's the wine I first started with and can't seem to shake. Probably b/c it's sweeter than most wines. 


Hi everyone, hope you all had a nice Monday. It was gorgeous out here today. Had my WW meal at lunch today and made ham steaks for dinner, so it was a good day food-wise. Tomorrow my co-worker is getting his hair cut during lunch, so I'll have another WW meal and won't be tempted to cheat.

Enjoy the rest of your evening  Time to go watch the Bachelorette.


----------



## bellebookworm9

Hey all! I had every intention of doing C25K when we came home from our errands, but a terrible sinus headache derailed that plan.  I did okay with food, ate my 5 servings of fruit & veggies!  Did go a little off plan, but will figure that out points wise tomorrow.

Now I'm off to watch Harry Potter and the Prisoner of Azkaban. Side note: For YEARS I've been trying to get Mom to read/watch Harry Potter. She had no interest. Saturday night I basically forced her to watch Sorcerer's Stone-and she actually liked it! So last night we watched Chamber of Secrets and we're slowly continuing on-she's even coming to the midnight premiere of Deathly Hallows Part 2 with me and my BFF. Yay for small victories!


----------



## cclovesdis

Today was an okay day. I have no idea how many points I ate, but I think I'm okay. I did well at breakfast, lunch, and dinner, but made a poor choice for snack. I just had some strawberries too. I also went to the gym. I am probably going to weigh-in at WW tomorrow night. I may or may not peek at the scale in the morning.

P: I have been using Hungry Girl's website. Actually, I learned from her that a recipe can have entirely whole wheat flour and not 1/2 whole wheat and 1/2 white flour. So, my pancakes ended up being:
1/4 cup of whole wheat flour
3 tablespoons of egg whites (from a carton)
1 tsp baking powder
1 tsp vanilla (might skip that next time)
1 tablespoon Splenda (might want to use less)
1/2 cup of blueberries
enough water so that it is to your desired consistency

I was very happy with how they turned out, although you could taste the vanilla. Dinner last night turned out great too. My parents really liked it. I'll definitely make it again. I'm planning to play around with the veggies and maybe use ground turkey instead of chicken so it's more like a meat sauce. I think this could become a regular meal around our house. (I'm not complaining...I cannot seem to forget about those 4 days in a row of red meat.  Too bad I wasn't there for at least one of those dinners.  I probably had leftovers of a 2nd one, so I didn't have 4 dinners in a row of red meat, but still more that one needs to eat. )

I am off to bed. I slept better last night and am hoping for an even more restful night tonight.

CC


----------



## Disneywedding2010

WOOHOO!!

My Bachelors degree came in the mail today 






32 months of pure hell at times but it was worth it in the end.


----------



## liesel

Congrats to Kristina!  I went to culinary school and have an AAS (associate of applied science) but have often thought about getting a bachelor's in the field (I also have a bachelor's in psychology-lots of schooling!).

Well, 10 days, lots of miles over 2 states (Colorado and New Mexico), 4 stops (Great Sand Dunes, Mesa Verde, Santa Fe, and Carlsbad), and 3.1 pounds gained!   I'm a daily weigher which helps me keep on top of things and it was hard not having a scale for 10 days.  I did have lots of fun and I'll try to post a couple of pictures soon.

Wow, over 20 pages while I was gone, you all have been busy!  I've skimmed a little and will try to catch up, but I have to say my favorite thing so far is definitely the cat pictures.  So cute!  I still have some unpacking to do and a ton of laundry.  We got back last night and DH already left for a business trip this morning so its me and the kids this week and I need to figure out a way to get in some exercise and get rid of this nasty 3.1 pounds.


----------



## liesel

Here are a couple of pics from the Sand Dunes.  This is Great Sand Dunes National Park in southern Colorado.  The sand has collected at the base of the sangre de cristo mountains and it is a pretty neat place.  There is some water runoff from the mountain snow this time of year which creates a little river along the bottom of the dunes.

There was a pretty steep climb up the side of the dunes, which reminded me of this past season's biggest loser, when they climbed up a sand dune during that 5K in New Zealand.  Its very difficult work.  Here is my DS, Luke, climbing it.  I was already part way up when I took this picture.









I was having a hard time climbing and felt like giving up.  Then I remembered that that was "old me" thinking, not "new me."  My son was cheering me the whole way and I managed to make that climb.  It was a great NSV and I was just as proud as I was after the 5K last month.  DH took a picture of Luke and I at the top.  Its not the most flattering picture, but I'm proud of what I did.


----------



## Zoesmama03

Hi again.  Just got to PMing my late "start" weight for the Summer challenge. As I mentioned in previous "I'm back" post I was hoping for a new full time job option but got email today that I didn't get it.  I was heartbroken, frustrated and just plain sad.  My friend applied too and got hired. Oh how I hate my job history. UGH!  

So will work on this exercise routine again since I seem to have acquired more time because my part time job was just making me physically sick from horrible anxiety attacks I'd get almost daily, so bad timing on the hopeful FT job prospect falling through but not keeping the part time.  Nothing beats stress and frustrating like that exercise right? 

Maybe with out the drama and anxiety that leads me to retreat into doing nothing but total relaxation I will keep up with tracking food on myfitnesspal again. 


Poor dd, Zoe, had a mysterious allergic reaction to something woke up with traveling hives.  My only guess is dairy.  She has been lactose intolerant since birth but alst night after having a couple scoops of Blue Bell chocolate chip cookie dough ice cream she had got a rock hard tummy from bloating and horrible gas pains that included some weirdness in her throat. She said it was like something was coming up but didn't need to throw up.   Oh please let it not be severe reactions starting up.  Before with mild intolerance we just limited cheese, yogurt and ice cream and she drinks soy milk already has since she weaned.  I sure hope maybe her Dr will now get serious about ordering some allergy testing. If not I may change her primary to my family physician that I see when she gets back from maternity leave in August. I know Zoe likes her and has met her via an appointment visit with me.


----------



## Zoesmama03

Disneywedding2010 said:


> WOOHOO!!
> 
> My Bachelors degree came in the mail today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 32 months of pure hell at times but it was worth it in the end.




Congrats.  I'm considering the nursing program at UofP. They supposedly give credit for the Medical Assisting schooling I've done at a vocational school plus I have some credits from community college too and could probably shorten it out some. Just scared of getting MORE student loans when I can't pay on the ones I have already yet.  I wish I could contact the classmate that was going to do the the credit transfers.  Her and I had the same internship location but I never exchanged numbers with her as fate would have it.  I want nothing more than to get my bachelor's degree.  For me, for my dd's and my future and this crazy reason of my ex saying that I'd(or neither of us actually) would ever have one.   And he thought I wasn't the most positive thinking person.   I grew up in a  toxic negativity and its take a long time to break away from it but am far better at positive thinking now.


----------



## pjlla

Good morning all!  Sorry I didn't make it back on here yesterday.  It ended up being a busier day than I thought!

Here is today's QOTD:

If you could have a personal chef who took care of one meal a day, which meal would it be and why?

Maybe breakfast, because it is hard to get moving that early in the day?
Maybe lunch, because brown-bagging it is getting old?
Maybe dinner, because you hate the rush at the end of the day?

BONUS.... if you could trade the personal chef for one hour of maid service every day, would you??

Be back in a bit.......................P


----------



## dumbo_buddy

Good morning everyone! Of course as soon as I sit down to DIS my son decides to wake up! Gah! I will have to come back on later to catch up more. 


Congrats Kristina on your BA! Very exciting! You must be thrilled it's over. What now? Masters? Hehe 

We had a nice day for Thomas's birthday. Wound up having to watch my friend's daughter all day which was a little annoying but she was an angel so it wasn't too big of a deal. I did have two slices of pizza and a piece of ice cream cake last night but I paid for it all night with a belly ache. 

Ok kid is really top-lunging in there I have to get him. 

Have a great day everyone!!


----------



## KristiMc

Good morning!

I have my WW weigh-in today - should be a good week.

QOTD:  I would choose dinner -because I then I wouldn't have to come up with ideas.  Bonus:  I would give up the chef for a house cleaner any day.  I hate cleaning!


----------



## mikamah

pjlla said:


> If you could have a personal chef who took care of one meal a day, which meal would it be and why?
> 
> Maybe breakfast, because it is hard to get moving that early in the day?
> Maybe lunch, because brown-bagging it is getting old?
> Maybe dinner, because you hate the rush at the end of the day?
> 
> BONUS.... if you could trade the personal chef for one hour of maid service every day, would you??


Definitely dinner.  Most nights I work til 5:30, and it's a pain to cook so late, so I usually try to have lots of leftovers for my late days, but I would trade my personal chef in for maid service in a heartbeat!!  

Fun question.

  Yesterday's qotd, got me thinking.  Definitely my pictures and scrapbooks, and other than that, my mother's santa claus, and michael has a baby blanket my mom crocheted that he started sleeping with again when she died, and his snuffy-stuffed dog he got for christmas when he was 3 weeks old.  I know there's more, but I hope if anything ever happened like that, I would just be happy to have my family.  

*Melissa*- I'm sorry the ft job didn't work out this time.  It's great to see you back, and you are right, the exercise helps with stress so much, and I remember how you were rocking the exercise in the spring challenge.  I hope zoe's ok after her allergic reaction.  Poor baby.  Hang in there.

*LIsa-leisel*-Awesome pics, and great job getting to the top of that dune.  It looks hard, but ds  must have loved it.  I think only gaining 3 pounds on a 10 day vacation is a big success.    I know from experience that getting back on track right away is key to seeing that number gone quickly.  

*Shawn*-You must be getting so excited to get home now that it's so soon.  I hope everyone comes and gets their things soon and the rest of the move goes smoothly

*Sue*-Well, I don't think you can leave danvers now, since the town puts on such a big celebration for Dylan's birthday.  What a fun day for him to have a birthday.  When he gets older, you can take advantage of the family festival events for his birthday parties.  

*Pamela*-Happy summer vacation!!  Nice to be done, we have one more week.  I'll let michael buy his lunch all week since I'll have to make lunch every day for camp this summer.  That's the worst part of summer for me, making lunch.  

I'm feeling grateful I don't have a cat to sabotage me.  My guinea pig is a very good influence, and loves lettuce as much as I love chocolate. 

Well, good morning everyone.  I was just watching the today show about that woman in NY who sent threatening letters to the little league officials and has been arrested, and just want to reassure you all that when I hear about our tournament team, if michael isn't on it, I promise you will not hear about me on the news.

Ate a little too much last night but I wrote it all down, so I'm taking a note from connie, and as long as it's written down, it's ok.  I've used my weekly points, and am going to try and keep in control and earn activity points if I need more.  

Have a great day everyone!!


----------



## pjlla

mikamah said:


> A quick hello this morning.  I just sort of realized that with school ending next tuesday, I only have a few days to get out and run/walk alone, so I took advantage of the morning.  Thought a lot of my journey along the way, and about how successful so many of you here have been, and really think I can do it this time.  I've done it before, and I know what to do.  I did great at the grocery store, but let michael buy some mini powder donuts, ate 2, but had him pack them up in baggies for his school snack and told him if I ate any, I'd give him 10 dollars.  That's going to keep me away from them.
> 
> Hugs to those in need today. Have a marvelous monday.  The sun is shining again.  Hope it's shining wherever you are too.



Kathy.... I know it is hard at the grocery store and we want the kids to have treats for their snacks and such, but have you ever considered just NOT buying any of those things?  Let's face it, they aren't doing you any good and they aren't healthy for Michael either.  Help him find a healthier alternative that is still a treat (and hopefully something that you don't care for).  How about real fruit leathers (usually organic type is available in the natural foods aisle) or baked taco chips and salsa (DS's current favorite snack)?  Or you could make something together.... like whole wheat banana muffins?  

When DS begs for something I don't want him to have (like a trip through the drive-thru or a root beer or sour gummy worms ) I remind him that I love him TOO MUCH to let him have that kind of junk.  I let him know that I am worried about his future health and the habits he is developing as he becomes an adult.  He doesn't always care much for my "tough love" lectures.... and he is constantly reminding me that he isn't overweight.  But I tell him that it isn't all about WEIGHT... it is about INTERNAL HEALTH too... and that now he is at a time in his life where he is developing habits that could stick with him forever... and I want those habits to be GOOD ONES!  

Sure, there will always be a place in his life for junk.... the occasional birthday party or holiday weekend.... but we can't let it become part of our daily lives.  

Someone asked me once if I was being "too healthy" and "not fair" to my kids by not allowing them to eat this stuff.  I think that they thought that I was being selfish.... that I didn't want to kids to have it because I couldn't have it.  But my only selfishness (IMHO) is that I want my kids to lead long, strong, HEALTHY lives!  And they can't do that if they are eating garbage.  

Sorry if I'm out of line here.... but I know you struggle SO MUCH will some of the treats that you bring into the house for Michael.... maybe it is time to just bite the bullet and stop buying them.

Love you.......




Zhoen said:


> Morning, Losers!
> 
> Well, apparently my pattern is to be very very good all week, do ok on Friday weigh-ins (take that as a compliment, you guys matter!) then go berserk on the weekends...  My WW weigh-in this morning was still a loss from last weeks WW and BL weigh ins, but higher than the BL weigh in 3 days ago, if that makes any sense... I had a terrible weekend.  Anyone who is beating themselves up over this weekend, I *PROMISE* you did better than me!!!
> 
> But-- it's totally not my fault-- it was the cats!!!  Wasn't there someone on here that was blaming her cats??? Well, her cats (not mine, mine are sweethearts) came over and FORCED me to eat all kinds of terrible things!!!  The worst (best tasting) part was when they handed me the jar of Nutella... if you've ever seen "Charlie and the Chocolate Factory"... it was like Augustus Gloop, chocolatey goodness everywhere, but with me and two cats instead!!! I tried to take a picture for the cheezbergers website, but the nutella from my hands got on the lens and it didn't come out... She wasn't kidding, those cats are TOTAL enablers!!! They even convinced my husband that he needed to go to Outback for Father's Day and order the cheesie fries.  Beware the evil cats of fatness, they are coming for you!!!
> 
> I laughed so hard I snorted!!
> 
> Actually, speaking of cats, one of mine is LOVING the organizational challenge.  Every morning after I make the bed, you can find him snuggled up on it... I tried to get a picture of him this morning, because, I SWEAR, he was SMILING in his sleep all sprawled out on the nice, neat bed... plus someone asked what he looked like after DD7 gave him a haircut (it's pretty funny)... but just as I came back with my camera, the *@(#@  dog pounced and woke him up... so no picture... shame, it was cute... and who couldn't use a little more cuteness in their lives???
> 
> DON'T GIVE UP!!!!  One of my favorite quotes is "you can't start over, but you can always start again."  So start again this morning, or whenever you read this... and if you have a bad day, start again, and again, and again...



WOW! I guess I'm lucky that my cat hasn't gotten the memo yet!  Sure, she is adorable and gets into stuff that she shouldn't.... and she gets blamed for the occasional "noxious emission" that no one wants to admit to ...  but she has YET to lure me with Nutella!    I'm keeping her faaaar away from your kitties!!



Disneylush said:


> WOW... okay I am finally caught up. Took me 3 hours this AM but so worth it.
> 
> First off hugs to so many people dealing with so many things.
> 
> I just downloaded the c25k lite on my phone and I cant wait to do it.
> 
> I have had the zumba for wii for 2 weeks now and only been able to do it once because every time I turn it on my kids start fighting over who gets to go first. It is very cool thou.
> 
> My heel spur is getting worse rather then better. I now walk on my tip toes and I know I am going to hurt my hips doing this. I bought the expensive New Balance shoes but I am wishing I would have just bought new Merrel's.
> 
> I work retail and we are super busy with our annual sale so I am up and down the ladder all day long. I am hoping to interview this week for my own store. I am proud to say I am still regular coke free and I have avoided all the food temptations at the mall.
> 
> well I am off to have some lunch and then head into work.
> 
> Have an awesome day!!



Be sure to get those feet checked!  That sounds really painful.  And avoiding the food court at the mall is a a big accomplishment!!!



bellebookworm9 said:


> Whoops-I should probably back up my photos somewhere; I want to get an external hard drive at some point...
> 
> If you don't want to spend the $$ for the hard drive, you could at least back them up someplace like Shutterfly.  It is free and really easy to use.
> 
> So, I think I would try to save that blanket and my Disney scrapbook/photo album. Possibly also my computer and/or iPod. I have so much music that it would be very difficult to replace it all!
> 
> I wasn't thinking about other stuff on the cpu... just photos.  Guess I forget that some folks have lots of music!
> 
> 
> I now have a very strong urge to go and sing the song of that name from Wicked!
> 
> I didn't realize it was a song!  It was just something my Mom always tells me when I get royally SCREWED when trying to do a good deed!  I'll have to look up the song!
> 
> Last night I planned out all my meals for today. This morning I had pancakes with strawberries, bananas, and a little bit of syrup on top, plus a light nonfat yogurt and some water. The rest of the day should be pretty healthy. Planning to start Week 3 of C25K today, plus I'm getting a haircut and kicking the GRE studying into high gear (AAAHHH the test is in 16 days-where has the time gone?!). Still waiting on those new glasses...



The pancakes sound delicious.  I had pancakes for my birthday treat breakfast last Friday and enjoyed every single delicious bite!

Now get studying young lady!!



JacksLilWench said:


> Hmm, that one is a little tough.  I would have to say the small stuff, especially my Dug dog (from Up).  My mom got it for me after my first week of CNA school.  During that week, I went to school from 9am to 1:30, then worked in a local hospital from 2:30 to 8p, and a couple times till 11p.  It wore me out so bad, and I was so exhausted.  So my mom got me my Dug as a little token from her to let me know how hard she knew I was working and how I was doing everything I could to better myself in life.  So Dug reminds me of how hard I worked.  The other thing I would miss would be my Ariel lamp.  I've always had an obsession with Ariel ever since I was three, and a few years ago, my mom got me this really gorgeous lamp from the Disney store with Ariel on it.  I'll have to post a picture, it's so pretty!



I'd love to see a picture!  Ariel is my favorite!



mackeysmom said:


> That was me.
> 
> I'm telling you - they use their vacant, laser beam eyes to hypnotize you into eating everything in sight ...
> - Laura







mackeysmom said:


> I would probably be the oil painting/portrait of my late cat Mackey that I won in a "Cutest Pet" contest.
> 
> BUT, if the question was re-worded and you asked what one or two items I would grab if I had to leave the house before it disappeared, in addition to the portrait, I would also grab my pocketbook.  That way I would have ID, my debit card, my phone, car keys and a little cash.
> 
> - Laura



I was trying to think in terms of sentimental items, not practical items.  But you are right.... practically speaking we should all think about grabbing ID, cash, etc.  

After 9/11 when the world was kind of crazy and you never knew what was coming, I was advised to keep a list handy of things to grab in case we had to evacuate and all of the things you listed were on it.  But I'm afraid I'd think too much about the sentimental things and end up in a shelter somewhere carrying a big box of scrapbooks, but have no change of clothes, no ID, no cash, and no food!  I'm a dingbat!



lisah0711 said:


> Great question, Pamela!   Thanks for being our coach today.
> 
> We've thought about this quite a bit over the years as we are very close to a national forest -- like it's at the end of the street -- lots of potential for being evacuated due to fire.  My photos and computer documents are all backed up offsite -- thank you Carbonite -- so that isn't a worry!  (If you don't have this, consider it, for $59 per computer per year you can back up everything online, offsite and it does work when you need to restore it.  We use it for home and work and sleep much better at night!)  I would miss things like some of the antique items that we have from our families -- a real Tiffany light that was used for the front porch of DH's family farm and the lantern that belonged to my great-grandparents.
> 
> The one thing that I need to do still is take a detailed DVD of everything in the house -- including in the drawers -- so we would have a good record for our insurance claim if everything did go.  Buffy, that would be a good item for the organizational challenge when we get everything cleaned up!
> 
> I haven't done that in YEARS!  I did it a few times after we first moved here, but probably haven't done it in 10+ years.  Should do it again SOON!   We had friends lose everything in a house fire just about a year ago and it certainly made us stop and think.  We did improve our homeowner's insurance, but still haven't done EVERYTHING we should, obviously.
> 
> Sounds pretty!  I have a very nice Disney torchiere and Mickey porch light that I have in my office.  As you can see by my tag, I have a nice Disney office.  :mickey:
> 
> PIctures??
> 
> Today is another new start for me.  I really need to pull herself together this week, especially if I don't want to post a gain three weeks into this new challenge.    Being off plan really isn't as fun or satisfying as I remember it being.   * More like watching something bad happen that you can't seem to stop.  *
> 
> Excellent description.
> 
> So I have my newly minted training plan ready and a brand new page in my journal. I hope by this time next week I will be patting myself on the back and seeing nothing but blue skies and clear roads ahead. I've tracked all my food, including planning for tonight and I am totally OP -- it's about time!
> 
> Have a great day all!



Glad to hear you feeling positive about a fresh start!  I could use a little of that mojo myself.  Food has been just okay and exercise.... well, WHAT EXERCISE!!?



Disneywedding2010 said:


> *QOTD: What is the one or two items that you would miss the MOST if your entire home disappeared today? (Assume that all of your family and pets were safe and healthy and that all of your photos were safely backed up off-site somewhere.... cause they should be!!)*
> 
> Josh's flag case that contains the flag off his coffin and the flag case that contains the flag that his command had given me. They flew it the day of his funeral. Yes, most material things are replacable, however those even though yeah I could go buy a flag and put it in a case its not the same.



Definitely irreplaceable.  



SettinSail said:


> We had fun at our 2 parties yesterday and I was better than the old me would have been but I still made some bad choices.  I think part of my problem is when I get around some foods that have come from the commissary that we can't normally get in the German stores.  I mean I see 7 layer dip and Tostito's and I'm supposed to walk on by???   Everyone was telling me not to eat any Tostitos since I'll be back in the US next week and can have all I want!   Guess I should have listened to them.  Anyway, I am WAY UP this morning!   Like .4 over my starting weight for the challenge.   *Today is a new day and a new week and I will do better*
> 
> YES YOU WILL!!
> 
> Today was a busy day.   I did 45 mins on my elliptical and showered, did 4 loads of laundry, marinated some chicken, met a friend for coffee (tea for me), met another friend for lunch and went shopping at a cool tapestry place.  I bought a large tapestry, table runner and 2 pillows.  This shop buys the tapestries in Belgium and then puts borders on them, makes them into other things.  Very very lovely.  DH still wants to get a cuckoo clock before he leaves.  We are trying to think about what we want to get to take home that we don't have yet.
> 
> We had a "Middle Eastern" dinner of leftover cous cous salad - dish I took to both parties yesterday-chicken w/zaziki sauce and pita bread halves.  Delicious!
> 
> I am starting to go through my list of things I've sold and force people to pay me and come get their items!!!  Yikes, it's been kind of a pain to sell to friends.  Most people here will travel or go home for a good deal of July and August so that gives me only this week and next to get this done.  I don't think people remember I'm selling this stuff because I'm LEAVING !
> 
> Don't have much on the calendar tomorrow so I will take it easy.  We are having cool rainy weather here so it is a perfect day to stay home.  Athletic banquet at school tomorrow night so no dinner to cook
> 
> My realtor is meeting the listing agent for the rental house tomorrow and we are going to be on the phone with her at the same time they are on the phone with the landlord in Calif.  It sounds like we have the place although nothing signed yet and no $ has changed hands.  I won't relax until we have a signed lease agreement and then I will
> 
> Shawn



Be sure to buy all of the special things you want before you go!  It will always remind you of your time there!  

The Middle Eastern dinner sounds delicious

GOod luck with the house situation!



Disneywedding2010 said:


> Well, I know one thing is for sure: I'm going to sleep like a rock tonight. I've been the Energizer bunny all day and this bunny is getting tired. My list so far of things I've accomplished:
> 
> Wiped kitchen counters down
> Scowered kitchen sink
> Wiped down stove top
> Unloaded dishwasher
> Cleaned toilet, sink, and mirror in half bath
> 
> I still need to:
> 
> Clean fridge out (something died in there I swear, lol)
> Load dishwasher
> Clean our shower out
> Clean our toilet
> Finish cleaning off dining room table
> Finish putting laundry away
> Make my bed (lol)
> 
> Alan has already said, 'Don't worry about the vacuuming. I'll do it." Thank goodness I hate vaccuming!
> 
> Oh and in about an hour I need to start dinner.
> 
> Tomorrow I'm not doing ANYTHING, .



No!  Tomorrow you are coming to do MY HOUSE!!

Actually, DD says you can stay home and sing The Lazy song (Bruno Mars)!!




bellebookworm9 said:


> Hey all! I had every intention of doing C25K when we came home from our errands, but a terrible sinus headache derailed that plan. I did okay with food, ate my 5 servings of fruit & veggies! Did go a little off plan, but will figure that out points wise tomorrow.
> 
> Now I'm off to watch Harry Potter and the Prisoner of Azkaban. Side note: For YEARS I've been trying to get Mom to read/watch Harry Potter. She had no interest. Saturday night I basically forced her to watch Sorcerer's Stone-and she actually liked it! So last night we watched Chamber of Secrets and we're slowly continuing on-she's even coming to the midnight premiere of Deathly Hallows Part 2 with me and my BFF. Yay for small victories!




Sounds like my non-existent run last night.  Fully planned and had my stuff ready, but my belly ended up feeling really funky, so I skipped it.  Not sure why the belly was acting up.  Probably too many strawberries, as DD and I went strawberry picking yesterday.

I didn't let my kids read/watch HP when it was first popular, but DD read the series last summer and DS read it this school year and they both loved it.  Now DS is trying to talk me into reading it.  I might give it a try this summer.



cclovesdis said:


> Today was an okay day. I have no idea how many points I ate, but I think I'm okay. I did well at breakfast, lunch, and dinner, but made a poor choice for snack. I just had some strawberries too. I also went to the gym. I am probably going to weigh-in at WW tomorrow night. I may or may not peek at the scale in the morning.
> 
> P: I have been using Hungry Girl's website. Actually, I learned from her that a recipe can have entirely whole wheat flour and not 1/2 whole wheat and 1/2 white flour. So, my pancakes ended up being:
> 1/4 cup of whole wheat flour
> 3 tablespoons of egg whites (from a carton)
> 1 tsp baking powder
> 1 tsp vanilla (might skip that next time)
> 1 tablespoon Splenda (might want to use less)
> 1/2 cup of blueberries
> enough water so that it is to your desired consistency
> 
> I was very happy with how they turned out, although you could taste the vanilla. Dinner last night turned out great too. My parents really liked it. I'll definitely make it again. I'm planning to play around with the veggies and maybe use ground turkey instead of chicken so it's more like a meat sauce. I think this could become a regular meal around our house. (I'm not complaining...I cannot seem to forget about those 4 days in a row of red meat. Too bad I wasn't there for at least one of those dinners. I probably had leftovers of a 2nd one, so I didn't have 4 dinners in a row of red meat, but still more that one needs to eat.
> 
> I am off to bed. I slept better last night and am hoping for an even more restful night tonight.
> 
> CC



The pancakes sound good.... not sure why the vanilla would be a problem.... I put vanilla in my pancakes all the time.  Maybe a full tsp was too much for that small a portion of batter.  

Glad your dinner came out good!  



Disneywedding2010 said:


> WOOHOO!!
> 
> My Bachelors degree came in the mail today
> 
> 32 months of pure hell at times but it was worth it in the end.



A HUGE congratulations!  Great accomplishment!!!!



liesel said:


> Congrats to Kristina!  I went to culinary school and have an AAS (associate of applied science) but have often thought about getting a bachelor's in the field (I also have a bachelor's in psychology-lots of schooling!).
> 
> Well, 10 days, lots of miles over 2 states (Colorado and New Mexico), 4 stops (Great Sand Dunes, Mesa Verde, Santa Fe, and Carlsbad), and 3.1 pounds gained!  I'm a daily weigher which helps me keep on top of things and it was hard not having a scale for 10 days.  I did have lots of fun and I'll try to post a couple of pictures soon.
> 
> Wow, over 20 pages while I was gone, you all have been busy!  I've skimmed a little and will try to catch up, but I have to say my favorite thing so far is definitely the cat pictures.  So cute!  I still have some unpacking to do and a ton of laundry.  We got back last night and DH already left for a business trip this morning so its me and the kids this week and I need to figure out a way to get in some exercise and get rid of this nasty 3.1 pounds.



What a great trip!  And the pictures are cool!  I love the angle of the photo of DS and yourself!

Don't stress about catching up.... just jump in here! 



Zoesmama03 said:


> Hi again.  Just got to PMing my late "start" weight for the Summer challenge. As I mentioned in previous "I'm back" post I was hoping for a new full time job option but got email today that I didn't get it.  I was heartbroken, frustrated and just plain sad.  My friend applied too and got hired. Oh how I hate my job history. UGH!
> 
> So will work on this exercise routine again since I seem to have acquired more time because my part time job was just making me physically sick from horrible anxiety attacks I'd get almost daily, so bad timing on the hopeful FT job prospect falling through but not keeping the part time.  Nothing beats stress and frustrating like that exercise right?
> 
> Maybe with out the drama and anxiety that leads me to retreat into doing nothing but total relaxation I will keep up with tracking food on myfitnesspal again.
> 
> Poor dd, Zoe, had a mysterious allergic reaction to something woke up with traveling hives.  My only guess is dairy.  She has been lactose intolerant since birth but alst night after having a couple scoops of Blue Bell chocolate chip cookie dough ice cream she had got a rock hard tummy from bloating and horrible gas pains that included some weirdness in her throat. She said it was like something was coming up but didn't need to throw up.   Oh please let it not be severe reactions starting up.  Before with mild intolerance we just limited cheese, yogurt and ice cream and she drinks soy milk already has since she weaned.  I sure hope maybe her Dr will now get serious about ordering some allergy testing. If not I may change her primary to my family physician that I see when she gets back from maternity leave in August. I know Zoe likes her and has met her via an appointment visit with me.



Sorry about the job.  

I would definitely get Zoe tested... especially if she said it felt weird in her throat last night.  DS has never had a full-blown anaphylactic reaction, but he always gets an itchy throat/mouth/tongue when exposed to his allergens.... that is scary enough for us to have an Epi-pen.  Better safe than sorry, of course.

Glad you are back!


****************

Happy TUESDAY everyone! 

Yesterday I went strawberry picking with DD, ran a few errands, had a nice healthy lunch at Boloco (kind of like a Chipotle), helped with robotics (last meeting of the school year), drove DD to the Y for an extra workout (for her, not me   ) ran more errands, drove her to Rainbow Girls, home for a late dinner.  It ended up being a MUCH busier day than I had anticipated.  

Today I need to go to the transfer station (there's that glamorous life I lead again!  ) and mow and get some cleaning done around the house.  

I'm so hungry!  I need breakfast!  I'll be back later today to chat!.............P


----------



## pjlla

mikamah said:


> Definitely dinner.  Most nights I work til 5:30, and it's a pain to cook so late, so I usually try to have lots of leftovers for my late days, but I would trade my personal chef in for maid service in a heartbeat!!
> 
> Fun question.
> 
> Yesterday's qotd, got me thinking.  Definitely my pictures and scrapbooks, and other than that, my mother's santa claus, and michael has a baby blanket my mom crocheted that he started sleeping with again when she died, and his snuffy-stuffed dog he got for christmas when he was 3 weeks old.  I know there's more, but I hope if anything ever happened like that, I would just be happy to have my family.
> 
> *Pamela*-Happy summer vacation!!  Nice to be done, we have one more week.  I'll let michael buy his lunch all week since I'll have to make lunch every day for camp this summer.  That's the worst part of summer for me, making lunch.
> 
> Do you pack it at night?  I find that if I make the lunches when the kids are doing dinner clean-up, it isn't a big deal.  And depending on what it is, sometimes I can make a few lunches at once.
> 
> I'm feeling grateful I don't have a cat to sabotage me.  My guinea pig is a very good influence, and loves lettuce as much as I love chocolate.
> 
> I forgot you have a GP (Fredward, right?)!  DD really misses hers, but I don't miss the mess! I do miss the "garbage disposal" factor though!  I always think of them when I'm throwing away apple peels and such!
> 
> Well, good morning everyone.  I was just watching the today show about that woman in NY who sent threatening letters to the little league officials and has been arrested, and just want to reassure you all that when I hear about our tournament team, if michael isn't on it, I promise you will not hear about me on the news.
> 
> Ate a little too much last night but I wrote it all down, so I'm taking a note from connie, and as long as it's written down, it's ok.  I've used my weekly points, and am going to try and keep in control and earn activity points if I need more.  Have a great day everyone!!



Good job writing it all down.  I didn't follow my own rules last night and ate a handful of nuts BEFORE figuring out if I had enough points left for them... and of course, I didn't... So in addition to NO RUN yesterday, I ended up over my points.  Today is a new day, right??....................P


----------



## SettinSail

Hello to all the beautiful losers today   I hope you are all having a great day.   Ugh, I've been so lazy today!   It's what I planned to do but it somehow does not feel as enjoyable as I thought it would.  Of course I've still done 3 loads of  and unloaded the dishwasher.  I don't think a Mom ever truly gets a whole day off.  2 more loads and I'm done for the week   I may go for a walk this afternoon and then tonight we have the athletic banquet at school.  We will have to leave early to make the conference call about the rental house at 8:00 (2:00 EST)  That's it for me today!




pjlla said:


> Here is today's QOTD:
> 
> If you could have a personal chef who took care of one meal a day, which meal would it be and why?
> 
> Maybe breakfast, because it is hard to get moving that early in the day?
> Maybe lunch, because brown-bagging it is getting old?
> Maybe dinner, because you hate the rush at the end of the day?
> 
> BONUS.... if you could trade the personal chef for one hour of maid service every day, would you??
> 
> Be back in a bit.......................P



I would definitely pick dinner assuming he/she would cook for the whole family!   The other meals are a breeze because I just have to prepare them for myself alone except for weekends.  I would definitely trade this in for an hour of maid service everyday

Kristina - Congrats on your BS degree

Liesel - What a cool picture!   Sounds like a great vacation.  I hope the 3 pounds goes away quickly.  I usually find that just going back to eating at home helps tremendously after vacay.

Melissa - sorry about the FT job  I am hoping and praying that something else is on the horizon for you.

I hope you all have a great day.  I want to thank whoever mentioned Wasa crackers as a snack last week.  I've really been enjoying them with different toppings.  I usually have 1 savory (maybe light cream cheese and olives) and 1 sweet (maybe Nutella) together for a snack.

Shawn


----------



## lisah0711

Good morning all!  



pjlla said:


> If you could have a personal chef who took care of one meal a day, which meal would it be and why?
> 
> Maybe breakfast, because it is hard to get moving that early in the day?
> Maybe lunch, because brown-bagging it is getting old?
> Maybe dinner, because you hate the rush at the end of the day?
> 
> BONUS.... if you could trade the personal chef for one hour of maid service every day, would you??



Love this question, Pamela!  I would definately pick dinner.  It would be so nice to have dinner taken care of at the end of the work day.    But, I have to admit the maid service sounds pretty darn tempting, too!   

*Shawn,* I know what you mean by having things seem not as fun when you actually do them!    I think you can take it easy on yourself though because you have a lot going on with the big move home next week!  

*Pamela,* good reminder that we need to stick to our guns with our kids and ourselves!  

And since you asked here is a picture of my Mickey torchiere in my office, next to the print DVC gave me for spending lots of money for my VGC DVC.  






And my Mickey porch light above a print of Cinderella's castle decked out for Christmas.






I do have prints of Cinderella's Castle as well as Sleeping Beauty's Castle and VWL in my office, too.  And my Disney stock certificate.  My dream is to have a picture of each Disney castle from a trip to each but it will be awhile before that dream comes true.  

It really does help me get through my crazy busy work days to be surrounded by Disney stuff!  

*Melissa,* nice to see you!  

*KristiMc,* good luck with your weigh in today!  

*Nancy,* your guy is getting big so quickly so it's okay to enjoy his birthday!  

*CC,* glad that you got some rest!  

*bellebookworm9*, sorry about the sinus headache.  

*Lisa,* welcome back!  Love your pics!  

*Sue,* Cars would be a good pick for Dylan's birthday because there will be a ton of stuff out with the new movie.  I know what you mean about it changing.  I think I used to wait for about a week before because you never knew what would be wanted.  Last year I got off easy because he wanted a home made funfetti cake.  DS' birthday is in July, too.  So is mine.  Lots of July birthdays.

Wow the moon and stars are aligned today.  I woke up early, got my run in already, got to work and at my desk before 7:30 a.m.  All groceries are purchased, healthy meals ready and I'm on track for a good work day.  I should be so happy but feel kind of  -- what am I forgetting?  

Hello to everyone that I missed!    Have a great day!


----------



## Disneywedding2010

*dumbo_buddy*: Thanks for the congratulations. I've thought on and off about going back for my Masters. UCF has a masters program in hospitality management, another plus to moving to FL . 

*QOTD*: I would do breakfast because I am so bad about remembering to eat it. I think if I had someone cooking it for me I'd do a much better job.

*pjlla* - Thanks for the congratulations and I like your daughter's idea . However, I'm going to take advantage of the fact that the cats are not here (at the vet getting groomed) and get the rest of this list done. 

----------------------------------------------------------------

I hope everyone has a great OP day! I was exhausted from doing so much yesterday that I crashed at 1am, only to be woke back up an hour later by some crazy thunderstorms that had hail along with them. I swear at one point it sounded like people were up walking on our roof it was hailing so hard. Looks like I need to have the roofing company come back out and look at the roof again. It has survived all these other storms but they told us one more really bad storm and it may need to be replaced. OYE! the joys of being  a homeowner. 

Nothing really planned today other then I need to get some breakfast in me, get dressed, and get started on finishing my to do list. I've got chicken in the fridge that I need to get cooked up and I may just throw it in the crockpot and make homemade chicken noodle soup. Yes, it may be 100+ degrees today but I would much rather use the crockpot then turning on the oven. 

I'll be back later...


----------



## bellebookworm9

pjlla said:


> If you could have a personal chef who took care of one meal a day, which meal would it be and why?
> 
> Maybe breakfast, because it is hard to get moving that early in the day?
> Maybe lunch, because brown-bagging it is getting old?
> Maybe dinner, because you hate the rush at the end of the day?
> 
> BONUS.... if you could trade the personal chef for one hour of maid service every day, would you??



Hmmm this is a tough one. Not breakfast, because I eat that every day anyway. Probably lunch because I get bored with basic lunch foods. Dinner might be nice though, because although I like to cook, it's normally for one since my mom works the late shift. And no, I wouldn't trade for maid service because I don't really mind cleaning-now a gardener and handyman I'd trade for with no problem! 



pjlla said:


> I didn't let my kids read/watch HP when it was first popular, but DD read the series last summer and DS read it this school year and they both loved it.  Now DS is trying to talk me into reading it.  I might give it a try this summer.



I _refused_ to read it when it first came out, simply because it was so popular. But eventually someone talked me into it, and I fell in love. I'm not a truly crazy fan who goes to every midnight movie/book release, dressed up in full costume though. You should read them! I really can't think of anyone who has read them and not liked them.




pjlla said:


> I would definitely get Zoe tested... especially if she said it felt weird in her throat last night.  DS has never had a full-blown anaphylactic reaction, but he always gets an itchy throat/mouth/tongue when exposed to his allergens.... that is scary enough for us to have an Epi-pen.  Better safe than sorry, of course.



That definitely sounds like the beginnings of a serious allergic reaction and I agree that Zoe should get tested. I've seen allergic reactions that lead almost to death, and it's no fun. 



lisah0711 said:


> And since you asked here is a picture of my Mickey torchiere in my office, next to the print DVC gave me for spending lots of money for my VGC DVC.
> 
> *bellebookworm9*, sorry about the sinus headache.



Thanks, after some motrin and sudafed it went away, but I was still really dizzy for the rest of the evening.  

I love your office decorations-I want my house to look like that someday, just some simple Disney touches that are obvious but not over the top. 



Disneywedding2010 said:


> *dumbo_buddy*: Thanks for the congratulations. I've thought on and off about going back for my Masters. UCF has a masters program in hospitality management, another plus to moving to FL .



I'm adding to the congrats! I really wanted to go to UCF for my masters in Speech Path, until I decided I liked Audiology better...and found that they don't have a program for that!  So now I'm looking at UF and USF, with UF being my number one choice right now (I'm also looking at Kent State, UNC Chapel Hill, and University at Buffalo-my last choice- I want to get out of here!) and we're going to visit the Florida schools in January.


----------



## dumbo_buddy

*Gretchen* just wanted to say that I spent some time reading your 
Trip report from your siggie! Very fun 

*Liesel* that is such an amazing picture!! Nature is so beautiful sometimes it definitely convinces me that someone made that all happen!! What a neat memory!

*Lisa* I love the Mickey porch light. As in I LOVE LOVE LOVE it and I want it want it want it!! Really fun way to decorate an office!

*Sue* happy almost birthday to Dylan! Cars is a good choice. Disney store is having a sale of 2 for $28 on medium plush and the cars ones are really cute!!!

*Kathy* I'm having issues with what to buy at the grocery store. My guy is already picky and I can't eat the nuggets and things that he likes. I'm going to have to put my foot down though and start early with healthy habits!

*QOTD* let's see, can my personal chef also come with Kung Fu abilities? I ask this because in my perfect world (we are talking about ME right  ) my chef would make dinner at night and then close the kitchen. And then an hour later when I wanted to go in and snack my personal chef would do some Kung Fu moves to scare me out of touching the fridge!


----------



## momofdjc

pjlla said:


> Here is today's QOTD:
> 
> If you could have a personal chef who took care of one meal a day, which meal would it be and why?
> 
> Maybe breakfast, because it is hard to get moving that early in the day?
> Maybe lunch, because brown-bagging it is getting old?
> Maybe dinner, because you hate the rush at the end of the day?
> 
> BONUS.... if you could trade the personal chef for one hour of maid service every day, would you??



I would have the chef prepare dinner.  The end of the day is so crazy at our house.  

BONUS:  During the school year I would trade the chef for maid service.  This summer my DD12 has helping out around the house so it is easier during the summer.


I've been MIA for the last week or so.  We spent Thursday - Sunday in Omaha, Nebraska for a baseball tournament.  DS15's baseball team lost in the semi-finals in their tournament.  It was a great time while we were there.  The boys got to meet some of the teams in the college world series.  During the fan appretiation day, they were talking with the Texas A&M team and watching other teams practice.  They had a great time.  I even managed to lose while we were there.


----------



## bellebookworm9

dumbo_buddy said:


> *Gretchen* just wanted to say that I spent some time reading your
> Trip report from your siggie! Very fun



Thanks, I'm glad you enjoyed it! I'm hoping our upcoming trip will be just as fun! And I just went and read your TR-Thomas really is possibly the cutest baby ever.  Did you end up buying DVC? I think I missed the outcome of that.


----------



## pjlla

SettinSail said:


> Hello to all the beautiful losers today.   I hope you are all having a great day.   Ugh, I've been so lazy today!   It's what I planned to do but it somehow does not feel as enjoyable as I thought it would.  Of course I've still done 3 loads of  and unloaded the dishwasher.  I don't think a Mom ever truly gets a whole day off.  2 more loads and I'm done for the week   I may go for a walk this afternoon and then tonight we have the athletic banquet at school.  We will have to leave early to make the conference call about the rental house at 8:00 (2:00 EST)  That's it for me today!
> 
> WITHOUT a doubt.... Mom NEVER has a day off!  No matter how hard I plan it or  do stuff in advance, unless I am GONE, I don't get the day off... and let's face it, if I'm gone, chances are I did plenty of "get ahead" work so that I could leave without a guilty conscience and when I get back there will be "catch up" work to do!
> 
> I'm with you on the laundry today.    After my b.day Friday and the busy weekend, I was waaaay behind.  Two loads on the clothes line, one in the dryer (I REFUSE to hang every little sock outside, so sock and underwear white load goes in the dryer, no matter what the weather!), one in the washer ready to hang out, and two loads on my bed waiting to be folded!
> 
> 
> I hope you all have a great day.  I want to thank whoever mentioned Wasa crackers as a snack last week.  I've really been enjoying them with different toppings.  I usually have 1 savory (maybe light cream cheese and olives) and 1 sweet (maybe Nutella) together for a snack.
> 
> Shawn



Yummm... Nutella.  I think that is what DD misses the most since dropping most of the white sugar/white flour carbs from our menu.  DO NOT go looking at the Pesto/Nutella thread over on the Budget board!!   



lisah0711 said:


> *Pamela,* good reminder that we need to stick to our guns with our kids and ourselves!
> 
> Hope Kathy isn't offended by my frankness.
> 
> And since you asked here is a picture of my Mickey torchiere in my office, next to the print DVC gave me for spending lots of money for my VGC DVC.
> 
> And my Mickey porch light above a print of Cinderella's castle decked out for Christmas.
> 
> I do have prints of Cinderella's Castle as well as Sleeping Beauty's Castle and VWL in my office, too.  And my Disney stock certificate.  My dream is to have a picture of each Disney castle from a trip to each but it will be awhile before that dream comes true.
> 
> It really does help me get through my crazy busy work days to be surrounded by Disney stuff!
> 
> I especially love the porch lamp!  I would SO have those on my house!!
> '
> Wow the moon and stars are aligned today.  I woke up early, got my run in already, got to work and at my desk before 7:30 a.m.  All groceries are purchased, healthy meals ready and I'm on track for a good work day.  I should be so happy but feel kind of  -- what am I forgetting?
> 
> Hello to everyone that I missed! Have a great day!



Don't you LOVE days like that!?  I haven't had one in a while though.  Constantly feeling behind schedule lately.  



Disneywedding2010 said:


> *QOTD*: I would do breakfast because I am so bad about remembering to eat it. I think if I had someone cooking it for me I'd do a much better job.
> 
> How do you FORGET to eat breakfast?  Don't you wake up hungry??  If I don't eat by 9 am, I'm pretty unhappy!
> 
> *pjlla* - Thanks for the congratulations and I like your daughter's idea . However, I'm going to take advantage of the fact that the cats are not here (at the vet getting groomed) and get the rest of this list done.
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> I hope everyone has a great OP day! I was exhausted from doing so much yesterday that I crashed at 1am, only to be woke back up an hour later by some crazy thunderstorms that had hail along with them. I swear at one point it sounded like people were up walking on our roof it was hailing so hard. Looks like I need to have the roofing company come back out and look at the roof again. It has survived all these other storms but they told us one more really bad storm and it may need to be replaced. OYE! the joys of being  a homeowner.
> 
> Nothing really planned today other then I need to get some breakfast in me, get dressed, and get started on finishing my to do list. I've got chicken in the fridge that I need to get cooked up and I may just throw it in the crockpot and make homemade chicken noodle soup. Yes, it may be 100+ degrees today but I would much rather use the crockpot then turning on the oven.
> 
> I'll be back later...



I SO agree with the crockpot!  In fact, my family is eating a crockpot meal tomorrow even if it is 100 degrees out here!  (Actually, I think it is supposed to rain.)  Love, love, love my crockpot!  



bellebookworm9 said:


> Hmmm this is a tough one. Not breakfast, because I eat that every day anyway. Probably lunch because I get bored with basic lunch foods. Dinner might be nice though, because although I like to cook, it's normally for one since my mom works the late shift. And no, I wouldn't trade for maid service because I don't really mind cleaning-now a gardener and handyman I'd trade for with no problem!
> 
> OOOoohhh.. gardener and handyman!  I'd love me some of that!!  Plus a pool man!!  (And get your minds out of the gutter ladies.... I only need this cause I have a large property to take care of!!   )
> 
> I _refused_ to read it when it first came out, simply because it was so popular. But eventually someone talked me into it, and I fell in love. I'm not a truly crazy fan who goes to every midnight movie/book release, dressed up in full costume though. You should read them! I really can't think of anyone who has read them and not liked them.
> 
> I try to read a "classic" every summer.  DD is reading Little Women this summer, so I thought I'd read it (again) too.... but that won't take me long, so I'm thinking of starting the HP series.  I've been picking up the books as I see them at yard sales and the Goodwill, but we don't have #1 yet, so I guess I'd have to hit the library.
> 
> I love your office decorations-I want my house to look like that someday, just some simple Disney touches that are obvious but not over the top.
> 
> ME too!  I tried to do an Alice in Wonderland theme in my kitchen last year, but I'm not at all happy with the results, so I've stripped most of it out of the room.  Not sure what to do now.
> 
> I'm adding to the congrats! I really wanted to go to UCF for my masters in Speech Path, until I decided I liked Audiology better...and found that they don't have a program for that!  So now I'm looking at UF and USF, with UF being my number one choice right now (I'm also looking at Kent State, UNC Chapel Hill, and University at Buffalo-my last choice- I want to get out of here!) and we're going to visit the Florida schools in January.



Good luck finding a school!  It must be so exciting to be looking around.



dumbo_buddy said:


> *Kathy* I'm having issues with what to buy at the grocery store. My guy is already picky and I can't eat the nuggets and things that he likes. I'm going to have to put my foot down though and start early with healthy habits!
> 
> Nancy.... PLEASE start with healthy habits now!  It just gets harder as they get older.  And I PROMISE, he won't starve to death if you don't give in to the requests for nuggets!  STart trying a new food every week.... even more "exotic" stuff that maybe you don't eat... he might surprise you!  My DS is very picky, but he also likes odd things that most kids don't like, such as broccoli, cauliflower, and refried beans.  But he would run naked through the streets before eating most fruit.  Go figure.
> 
> Be sure to start him on whole grain/whole wheat pastas and breads... it is hard to switch off of white later.
> 
> *QOTD* let's see, can my personal chef also come with Kung Fu abilities? I ask this because in my perfect world (we are talking about ME right  ) my chef would make dinner at night and then close the kitchen. And then an hour later when I wanted to go in and snack my personal chef would do some Kung Fu moves to scare me out of touching the fridge!



Hey.... your chef will probably be an IRON CHEF.... so of COURSE he would have Kung Fu powers!!  



momofdjc said:


> I would have the chef prepare dinner.  The end of the day is so crazy at our house.
> 
> BONUS:  During the school year I would trade the chef for maid service.  This summer my DD12 has helping out around the house so it is easier during the summer.
> 
> 
> I've been MIA for the last week or so.  We spent Thursday - Sunday in Omaha, Nebraska for a baseball tournament.  DS15's baseball team lost in the semi-finals in their tournament.  It was a great time while we were there.  The boys got to meet some of the teams in the college world series.  During the fan appretiation day, they were talking with the Texas A&M team and watching other teams practice.  They had a great time.  I even managed to lose while we were there.



How neat that the boys got to meet some college players.  It sounds like you had a great time.    And losing....WOOHOO!

YOu have a DD who actually HELPS?  How did you manage that?!

************

Well friends, as usual, I didn't get nearly as much accomplished as I had planned.  How does that ALWAYS happen?  But laundry is moving along nicely.... and I keep forgetting that summer vacation has started, so I don't always have to be on "alert" that I might be working the next few days.  If something doesn't get done today, I will probably have time tomorrow!  What a GREAT feeling!!

I'm trying to plan that we have our "big" family meal at noon during the summer, whenever possible.  DH works at home a great deal, so he is here to eat with us and it will make our crazy evenings with swim practice a bit easier.  So we started that today.... teriyaki pork tenderloin, roasted cauliflower, and stir-fried veggies (garlic, celery, mushroom, bean sprouts, water chestnuts, and spinach) for lunch.  So now I'm kind of "free" for the evening!  ("Free" being a relative term, of course, since I still have to drive DD to swim, take laundry off the line, fold all of the clean/dry laundry, etc, etc, etc!!  )

I'm gonna go check on the laundry.........................P


----------



## bellebookworm9

Just had to stop in and share my victory! I just did Day 1, Week 3 of C25K. This is:

5 minute warm up walk, then 2 reps of
~90 secs jogging
~90 secs walking
~3 mins jogging
~3 mins walking

AND I DID BOTH OF THE 3 MINUTE JOGS WITHOUT STOPPING!!   I never though I'd be able to say that. If you haven't noticed, my motto under my avatar is "Defy Gravity" (from Wicked), to remind myself to at least try to do the impossible. I feel like in my own small way I am doing that!


----------



## Connie96

Hi yall. I let myself get too far behind so I scrolled thru the last 6 pages, but to say I "skimmed" them would probably be overstating it. 

I would take time to really catch up but... I'm spending all my spare time doing actual research in an effort to plan an actual WDW trip!!!!! It has been almost 6 years since our last trip. DH finally gave me the thumbs-up and I'm just DYING to get there. This will be DD's first trip and I CAN'T WAIT!!!! We haven't settled on dates or anything yet, but we're working on it.


----------



## JacksLilWench

pjlla said:


> Here is today's QOTD:
> 
> If you could have a personal chef who took care of one meal a day, which meal would it be and why?
> 
> Maybe breakfast, because it is hard to get moving that early in the day?
> Maybe lunch, because brown-bagging it is getting old?
> Maybe dinner, because you hate the rush at the end of the day?
> 
> BONUS.... if you could trade the personal chef for one hour of maid service every day, would you??



I would want a personal chef to do dinner each night, and I would invite a whole bunch of friends over and have a big dinner party.  I'm finding the older I get, the more European I sound...if that makes any sense, lol.  Plus, the more weight I lose and the more I hear all you guys talk about food, my perception about food itself is changing.  I used to be afraid of food because I didn't know how it worked- no one ever taught me healthy eating habits and how to eat properly or what food was actually is supposed to do.  It's not that my parents didn't try, they just have an old-school way of looking at food.  My dad tells me stories about how he remembers his mom frying eggs, and the egg never even touched the pan because it floated on the grease at the bottom  And my mom's mother would just give you whatever you wanted whenever you wanted it, with no concern of "No, you can't have chocolate cake for breakfast."  But ever since I've started growing up, I've started to actually look at food like it's fuel for my body and what I want my body to do for me.  And I love the European view of food and life that it should be celebrated and enjoyed and used as a "second-place holder" to friends and family.  And to those of you that actually HAVE been to Europe (I know there's a few of you, but I can't remember your names! ) Please let me know if I'm talking out of my behind 

But I would probably trade the chef for a maid once or twice a week


----------



## Zhoen

Ok, so like Laura's cats breaking in and making me eat junk wasn't bad enough... now I seem to have caught that stomach flu one of y'all was talking about... was that pjlla?  Or someone else?  Apparently our virus-scan doesn't work on actual illness... who knew?

(Actually, DD4 painted the house a phenomenal shade of red Saturday night (she'd been eating watermelon...) and EXACTLY 48 hours later, DH and I got sick, too, along with a cousin who had been visiting... DD7 held out until 2AM... She'd been at the cousin's house yesterday, and I'm still trying to figure out what on earth they fed her that created that particular shade of blue...

So I guess I can say that diet-wise, I've been a superhero today... I've managed to choke down some shredded wheat and a popsicle... but I DEFINITELY haven't haven't gotten in all my water, vegetables, or exercise... everyone else is all bounced-back already... so I am waiting for my tylenol to kick in and am going to attempt to get up... because they are doing TERRIBLE things to the house...

Oh, and house this for getting kicked when you're down?  The circuit that feeds our cable box AND the washing machine blew out for hours today... so no cable to soothe the savage beasts, no internet for whining to you guys... and not even a washer to wash all the pukey clothes and blankets... wahhhh poor me 



pjlla said:


> QOTD:
> 
> If you could have a personal chef who took care of one meal a day, which meal would it be and why?




Dinner, definitely dinner... because then it would be ready when we got home, and I'd hire the kind of chef who cleaned the kitchen before s/he went home... BUT if I could trade the chef for a cleaner, heck yeah!  I love cooking, hate cleaning.



JacksLilWench said:


> My dad tells me stories about how he remembers his mom frying eggs, and the egg never even touched the pan because it floated on the grease at the bottom  And my mom's mother would just give you whatever you wanted whenever you wanted it, with no concern of "No, you can't have chocolate cake for breakfast."



I think you must mean on the continent... where I lived in England when I was little, I can't think of a darned thing we ever ate that was healthy...   But we were in farm country, and people walked everywhere... you can get away with heavy eating when you need it to fuel the work you are going to do that day.  If you ever saw the Hugh Grant movie "4 weddings and a Funeral" there's a scene with eggs and sausage and tomatoes frying in a bunch of grease... makes me nostalgic!   My favorite school lunch was either "sausages and onions" (bratwurst in onion gravy with onions over mashed potatoes" or "chese Katherine wheels"... sort of like croissant-type dough, rolled into pinwheels, with tonsss of cheddar-type cheese.  Out on the town, I loved "ploughman's lunch" at the pubs... it was just a chunk of cheese, a chunk of bread, an apple (or an onion, if they were being "authentic", and a scoop of chutney... soooooo good... 

But again, these heavier foods were a hold-over from a simpler time when people really did NEED that much fuel... and we're talking decades ago.  While those foods SOUND heavy, I doubt any one of them is any worse than a McD's breakfast combo or lunch combo, especially since they were all made fresh and local, not frozen and shipped in from who knows where...  

So no, I don't think you're thinking wrong, but Europe has definite food-cultural regions, and I was definitely not in one of the skinny ones!  

Congratulations on the Bachelor's degree (I forget now who it was), and Stinkerbelle is standing here demanding food... Grumpy has out the chocolate chips, I'd better go!

Happy day!  (send that chef and maid soon, I need help!!!)


----------



## liesel

QOTD: I would definitely choose dinner, especially those nights when I have to get dinner started before DH comes home and then rush off to the gym.  Or tonight with swim practice.  I would trade for maid service any day, I would much rather cook than clean!

Nancy-I started making homemade chicken nuggets for the kids when it was one of the few proteins DD would eat (she is also a bean fiend!).  They love it so much more than the processed junk.  You can also choose to bake or pan fry them.  We are actually making a batch together tomorrow night, DD and DS both love to help!  I love your ninja chef, maybe I could work on that with a few more combat classes!

Pamela-I love the Harry Potter series and resisted a little at first since they were so hugely popular.  They are great books!

LisaH-I love the Disney office!

Shawn-you dinner sounds yummy!  I can't believe its almost time for you to come back to the states!  Did I read correctly that you have opted to rent for now?  I'm so far behind.


I realized I still haven't done my intro, so here goes:
I'm Lisa, 36, SAHM to DS9 and DD5.  DD is starting first grade in the fall, so that will definitely be a turning point for me as I figure out what I want to do next.  I've been married for almost 14 years.  This is my 3rd challenge and I am really enjoying them.  In my life before kids I went to culinary school and worked as a chef, so I definitely enjoy food.  The bulk of my weight gain occured in the year after finishing college and transitioning to a desk job.  This is only my 3rd real attempt at weight loss, my first being in my 20s and it was so much easier back then!  I can't believe that I got derailed.  If only I knew then what I knew now...

I spent 5 months on bed rest pregnant with DD5, which threw my health for a loop.  During this time, my cholesterol shot up 50 points.  I am happy to say that my cholesterol is back down (even lower now!) as of last September.  Anyway, I am back to trying to live a healthy lifestyle and have lost 35 pounds since Jan 2010.  It is so slow and sporadic for me.  Some days I am convinced I will never lose another pound, but I keep plugging along.  I also started taking thyroid medication last June.

I need to get going with dinner (where's that chef?  oh wait, that's me!) and swim team practice.  Talk to everyone later!


----------



## tigger813

Evening everyone,

Well, I'm 95% packed. Mom asked me to bring my bathing suit to take my dad to the pool to do some water exercises. She was really tired today so we didn't talk long. I will be taking her to chemo on Friday afternoon. My brother is doing a great job taking care of her and he made a spreadsheet of all the medicines and times and such which will be quite helpful. Mom hopes to get her hair and nails done while I'm there. I may need to get mine done as I don't think I'll have time tomorrow while I'm at work as my co-worker is busy. Taking the smaller of our big suitcases. I have about 10 magazines and 3 books and my ipod ready to go. I downloaded Prisoner of Azkaban last night and will hopefully have podcasts to listen to as well.

Didn't do very well eating today or at least this afternoon. I came home and had chips and some sherbet. Don't know why. Must be PMS starting to kick in.

Feeling quite tired but I really want to stay awake and spend time with Brian. He has to make the dance recital/kindergarten performance DVD for me. I got 4 disks of photos from a friend from dancing. I think I'll put other photos on my ipod now too.

TTFN


----------



## mikamah

bellebookworm9 said:


> Just had to stop in and share my victory! I just did Day 1, Week 3 of C25K. This is:
> 
> 5 minute warm up walk, then 2 reps of
> ~90 secs jogging
> ~90 secs walking
> ~3 mins jogging
> ~3 mins walking
> 
> AND I DID BOTH OF THE 3 MINUTE JOGS WITHOUT STOPPING!!   I never though I'd be able to say that. If you haven't noticed, my motto under my avatar is "Defy Gravity" (from Wicked), to remind myself to at least try to do the impossible. I feel like in my own small way I am doing that!


Whoo hoo!!  Congratulations!!!  So happy for you, and know that you can do whatever you set your mind and heart to.  



Connie96 said:


> I would take time to really catch up but... I'm spending all my spare time doing actual research in an effort to plan an actual WDW trip!!!!! It has been almost 6 years since our last trip. DH finally gave me the thumbs-up and I'm just DYING to get there. This will be DD's first trip and I CAN'T WAIT!!!! We haven't settled on dates or anything yet, but we're working on it.


yay!!  So excited for you, and I for one looooove to live vicariously through others as far as disney trip planning, so share details as you plan them. 



lisah0711 said:


> Wow the moon and stars are aligned today.  I woke up early, got my run in already, got to work and at my desk before 7:30 a.m.  All groceries are purchased, healthy meals ready and I'm on track for a good work day.  I should be so happy but feel kind of  -- what am I forgetting?


 Did you get ds to camp?  Congrats on getting the run in and starting the day off on the right foot. 



pjlla said:


> Kathy.... I know it is hard at the grocery store and we want the kids to have treats for their snacks and such, but have you ever considered just NOT buying any of those things?  Let's face it, they aren't doing you any good and they aren't healthy for Michael either.  Help him find a healthier alternative that is still a treat (and hopefully something that you don't care for).  How about real fruit leathers (usually organic type is available in the natural foods aisle) or baked taco chips and salsa (DS's current favorite snack)?  Or you could make something together.... like whole wheat banana muffins?
> 
> When DS begs for something I don't want him to have (like a trip through the drive-thru or a root beer or sour gummy worms ) I remind him that I love him TOO MUCH to let him have that kind of junk.  I let him know that I am worried about his future health and the habits he is developing as he becomes an adult.  He doesn't always care much for my "tough love" lectures.... and he is constantly reminding me that he isn't overweight.  But I tell him that it isn't all about WEIGHT... it is about INTERNAL HEALTH too... and that now he is at a time in his life where he is developing habits that could stick with him forever... and I want those habits to be GOOD ONES!
> 
> Sure, there will always be a place in his life for junk.... the occasional birthday party or holiday weekend.... but we can't let it become part of our daily lives.
> 
> Someone asked me once if I was being "too healthy" and "not fair" to my kids by not allowing them to eat this stuff.  I think that they thought that I was being selfish.... that I didn't want to kids to have it because I couldn't have it.  But my only selfishness (IMHO) is that I want my kids to lead long, strong, HEALTHY lives!  And they can't do that if they are eating garbage.
> 
> Sorry if I'm out of line here.... but I know you struggle SO MUCH will some of the treats that you bring into the house for Michael.... maybe it is time to just bite the bullet and stop buying them.
> 
> Love you.......
> 
> 
> P


Thank you Pamela.  I am not offended at all, and appreciate your being so frank with me.  I know you've heard me many times complain about the junk I've eaten, that I have bought and brought into the house, and I don't know why I keep doing it, and can't keep the control that I need to be successful at this.  
I know I say the junk is for ds, but to be honest with myself, when he asks for something, I know its for me, and when he's not with me, I'll buy the chips or ice cream for "him", but really it's for me, and he's so much better than I am with treats.  He loves all fruit, and when I bring home a can of mandarin oranges, he's in heaven.  
The red grapes are so good right now, they really are a treat, and when I buy a fresh pineapple it's so good and it makes me feel so good to eat healthy, and yet I bring the junk home, I eat the junk, I feel badly after, and still I don't stop.  
It's definitely an emotional thing, and I know I need to look within and face some of the reasons I am sabotaging myself repeatedly.  
Thank you for the reminder to be a better role model for michael.  Neither of us needs the junk, and I will definitely be thinking of you when I go grocery shopping again, and your strength and resolve.  You are such a good influence.  Thanks for caring, P.


----------



## bellebookworm9

If anyone flies Southwest, go check out their website right now! They are having a 72 hour sale, and a lot of flights have been dropped in price. 

0-450 miles $40
451-1250 miles $80
1251+ miles $120

Book by June 23rd, for travel August 23-November 16. There are some blackout dates, and Fridays and Saturdays aren't included. 

I went to check ours, and our return flight from Disney was down to $80!  I couldn't change it online for some reason, so after calling, waiting for 32 minutes and speaking to a wonderful guy named Tony who was able to perform an override, I now have $120 in flight credits to use for our January grad school scouting trip! 

Sorry, I know this isn't weight loss/health related, but I hope it might be able to help some of you out!


----------



## my3princes

Just a fly by post as I should be in bed by now. 

QOTD:  I would without a doubt have a personal chef for dinner.  I struggle with so many activities in the evening it would make life so much more simple.


Work is going well.  Tomorrow night we have the lacrosse party then that is done for the year.  DH and oldest DS will play in a Men's league, but I won't have to do anything but watch.

We've decided to go camping this weekend though I'm not sure when I'll find time to pack the camper and we don't know where we're going yet


----------



## trinaweena

Well. i guess you could say we had a bad couple of days as far as dieting and mood goes.  Thanks all of ya'll who encouraged me not to give up.  I can say i'm ready to get back on track.  Although I had a bad lunch, I did get a good dinner in, turkey burger and veggies.  I have these fiber one sandwhich thins, 90 calories and obviously fiber, that i use instead of buns for my turkey and veggie burgers.

I have not been tracking my food but im back on track starting tomorrow.  Also despite my bad eating I have no let myself give up on excersice.  I did pretty much give up on 30 day shred, but I hope to get back into it once this class ends (saturday is our last class, which is sad because i loved this class and this professor, but i'm pretty sure we will remain friends so im ok with that).  I did see a difference on 30 day shred, and ive never done strength training before so i thought it was a great workout.  At the moment, I actually cannot do it because I usually do it right before bed (I know, bad time to excercise, but it helps me sleep and its when i have time!) and i do it in my room which is just a mess right now! I barely have a floor. With working EVERY day and class I just havent had time. Next week we're back on track with that.  I don't know, i know i should not make excuses but i feel like at least i know im going to be back on track next week when i get my day off back and this class ends.

But I have been keeping up with my running and...I really like running, guys. I mean i feel like i could be very serious about this. I have three races coming up in the fall and I just want to be a runner for real. I'm learning as I go, I make sure im going slow, building my strength and learning what else i need to do to be the best i can be.  I understand its going to be a long road, but i try to push myself when i know i can do it.  I follow the couch 2 5k program and im on week 3 and im finding it difficult but also easy. At the end of my workout i ususally push myself to do a 1/4 mile straight running. I only push because I KNOW I CAN DO IT! The other day I did a full mile at a run. I had to stop every 1/4 mile and i allowed myself 30 seconds to catch my breath and then KEPT GOING! I kept telling myself, your not gonna die, YOU CAN DO THIS! I want to RUN my 5k in sept.

In keeping with the running thing I looked at bikes today because i would really like to cross train and bike on the days where i dont run. I'm not looking to get real into biking, but we have a bike trail next to our house (thats where i run) and my friend and i used to bike all the time till 1) i ran over my bike and 2) my friend moved away.  I really enjoy biking and I guess I really have to start saving up for a bike.

So any runners on this board, would love some advice! Any kind of advice that youd be willing to give! I'm also looking at camelbaks to solve the problem of omg i need water!

Another question for everyone, how do you ya'll feel about protein shakes?  I have been kind of doing the special k challenge. I love the cerreal and i have recently gotten addicted to the choc shakes and the choc pb bars.  Just wonering what anyone else thought about them?

So I guess I'm here I'm back on track (hopefully) and thanks to everyone. I'm going to make an effort to come here at least once a day and update ya'll. I cant promise i will always get to replies but i will be reading everything! Hugs to all


----------



## Graciesmom77

So I am back yet again. My name is Michelle and I am a stay at home mom of 4 little girls, ages almost 10, 8, 2 and 2 1/2 months. I am from Ohio and I am a total geek who loves magic of any kind, Harry Potter, Lord of the Rings and oh yeah, Disney! lol 

I have struggled with my weight my entire life and would love to get it under control. Most of the time the idea of losing a big amount of weight seems like an impossible dream, like winning the lottery, but hopefully my numbers will pop up and I can't kick this weight in the bum!

I am doing the WW online right now and have done pretty well with food the last few days. Nursing the baby makes my ravenous at all times so I was struggling before WW, but I am trying to focus on doing better. No exercise yet, though I did get Zumba for Playstation 3 for Mothers Day and can't wait to try it!

Oh by the way, my 2 month old slept through the night 2 nights in a row!!!! 

Not that has anything to do with weight loss, its just that I am so darn excited. Sleep my old friend, how I've missed you!


----------



## cclovesdis

I woke up before the alarm went off, but I only woke up once or maybe twice throughout the night, so I'm not complaining. Okay, I'm not complaining too much. 

I do feel better this morning than I did last morning though. 

Today will be an OP day with regards to eating. I peeked at the scale yesterday and I am up over half a pound since Friday. I am still down from last week's weigh-in at WW though. I will have to weigh-in there on Friday as my sister and BIL came last night and I'll probably work late tonight. I may be able to go on Thursday night, but I'm not sure yet. I did go to the gym last night and got in the best workout since the last time I did a C25K walk/run. I did 7+ miles on the recumbent bike in 35 minutes. Something about under a 5-min. mile makes me very .

Today's plan is to make breakfast. I also have to remember to pack a morning snack. Grapes? I'll see what we have. Dinner is probably leftovers and we have some of the dinner I made left, so if we do have leftovers, I'll have that. Lunch will be my usual chicken breast sandwich. Exercise may or may not happen today. Maybe the Wii Fit? I feel like exercising so maybe it will happen today.

Well, my alarm telling me to "get up" went off so I must go. Looking forward to a good day at work and an OP day.


----------



## dumbo_buddy

GOOD MORRRRRRNING BIGGEST LOSERS!!!!!!!

everyone awake??? good  i'm nancy and i'll be your coach for the next week and two days. i hope to be half as helpful as so many of our previous coaches have been!  

in an effort to gather some much needed pixie dust...ok, it's totally a selfish thing really because i so desperately want our september WDW trip to work out...i thought it might be fun to have, along with our usual QOTD, a disney QOTD too! sometimes i just am able to get on and WISH DIS so i don't get to read enough fun Disney DIS stuff  

QOTD, Wednesday 6/22: We all know that BREAKFAST is the most important meal of the day. Do you adhere to that statement? What is your typical breakfast like? Do you keep it light? How soon before waking do you eat? "They" say we should eat within 30 minutes of waking - do you? 

DISNEY QOTD Wednesday 6/22: Won't you tell me about your first trip to Disney?? DL or WDW? How old were you? Who were you with? What is your favorite memory from the trip? Were you hooked by trip #1??

I hope everyone has a great, OP day. Drink you water, eat your veggies, stay AWAY from the junk and..."Don't go out of your WEIGH to please anyone but yourself!" That's a quote my Aunt Ann always says - she has lost a bunch of weight and kept it off successfully and it's her mantra. 

"Everybody neat and pretty? Then on with the show!"


----------



## donac

Good Wednesday morning everyone

I made it throught the last week of school without yelling at anyone  I usually blow up at one time or another.  

I will post last week's results later today.  I will also make comments later.  I slept in and want to get somethings done this morning.  

Have a happy and healthy day.


----------



## SettinSail

LOL Nancy - good questions!

My typical breakfast is Special K cereal with raisins and 1.5% milk.  It's the lowest fat milk we can find here.  My daily plan is to get up at 7, get DH & DS out the door at 7:30, exercise, shower and eat breakfast around 8:30.  Does not always go according to plan but that's what I usually eat.  On the weekends DH will fix us a huge breakfast of eggs or omelets with bacon or sausage or sometimes pancakes.

The first trip I made to WDW was 1971 or 1972 soon after it first opened.  I would have been 10 or 11.  I don't remember a lot about it but my whole family went. We only went for the day, only MK was open at the time and we didn't stay onsite.

Dona - congrats on making it to the end of another year

Graciesmom - welcome back

Trina - way to get back on track.  I can't speak for all of Europe but here in Germany the food is very very heavy and seved in huge portions.  The servers actually take offense if you don't finish it all and will ask you what is wrong with your food!  I guess France and Italy are the places where you get the fine dining experiences with high quality fresh ingredients but German dining, blech, not so much

Kathy - thanks for posting about your struggle with junk food.  I took that very much to heart and could have written those same words.  I will commit to doing better in that area too for myself and my family

Belle - good job on the workout

Connie - a WDW trip  How exciting!

Well, my lazy day yesterday had a very good ending.  We have come to a verbal agreement to rent the house we were trying to get.  We get the keys next Friday, hard to believe.   We are getting a pretty good rent based on the ones I saw online.  The one we were interested in prior to this one was 600 sf smaller and cost $100 more per month.  This one is in a much better location too, on a quiet cul de sac but still on the golf course.  DS also won the coaches award for his soccer team at the athletics banquet last night.  They actually gave all 4 awards for the team as coaches award rather than an MVP, most improved, etc.  I thought that was neat.  I was able to deliver and collect on 3 more items for sale and got an item back that a friend had borrowed that we want to sell.   My good luck came to an end this afternoon though - I had a teacher at the school email me to get her items and I was set to meet her at 2:15 but I couldn't find a ride to school.  My 2 closest neighbors that have kids at the school were nowhere to be found and not answering their cell phones  Hopefully I can set another meeting with her soon.

Well, we have a 4 day weekend, this is the 3rd public holiday in the month of June.  This one is called corpus christi, I read what it's about but can't re-explain it here   No school Thurs and Friday.  We are just going to be around the house getting our suitcases ready for next week and possibly meeting friends at the Biergarten some days.  We may make a visit to the Black Forest for DH to look for his cuckoo clock.

Have a great day Losers!

Shawn


----------



## lisah0711

Graciesmom77!  Nice to see you again!    Congrats on your little one sleeping through the night!  Actually getting adequate rest  does help with your weight loss, too.  Not to mention make everyone in the house happier!   

*CC,* nice job on the workout yesterday.    How about a little walk around the neighborhood after dinner for your exercise today? 



dumbo_buddy said:


> GOOD MORRRRRRNING BIGGEST LOSERS!!!!!!!



Good morning Coach Nancy!    Thanks for coaching this week!  



dumbo_buddy said:


> QOTD, Wednesday 6/22: We all know that BREAKFAST is the most important meal of the day. Do you adhere to that statement? What is your typical breakfast like? Do you keep it light? How soon before waking do you eat? "They" say we should eat within 30 minutes of waking - do you?



I do eat breakfast every day.  I'm in a bagel/cream cheese rut at the office, although I occasionally with have a sausage and egg mcmuffin.    I have been adding two boiled egg whites to breakfast and that seems to keep the hunger at bay until lunch time without adding too many calories.  

I don't eat within 30 minutes of waking -- more like two or three hours later. I'm not that hungry at first and later, like now, when my stomach is growling, I'm afraid that I will get too hungry later if I eat now.  Should probably try to break that up a bit to avoid that.  I also really want to break the eating at my desk habit that I have firmly entrenched.  I eat breakfast and lunch at work.  I have healthy options but could use a break.   



dumbo_buddy said:


> DISNEY QOTD Wednesday 6/22: Won't you tell me about your first trip to Disney?? DL or WDW? How old were you? Who were you with? What is your favorite memory from the trip? Were you hooked by trip #1??
> 
> I hope everyone has a great, OP day. Drink you water, eat your veggies, stay AWAY from the junk and..."Don't go out of your WEIGH to please anyone but yourself!" That's a quote my Aunt Ann always says - she has lost a bunch of weight and kept it off successfully and it's her mantra.
> 
> "Everybody neat and pretty? Then on with the show!"



I think Aunt Ann is a smart lady!   

My first Disney trip to was to DL when I was two for my birthday.  Sorry, don't remeber a thing about it!    I grew up in Anaheim so we went every year.  But my first trip to WDW wasn't until 2004 with DH and DS.  We loved the total immersion into WDW -- we call it "the bubble."  We also got very attached to Wilderness Lodge which is very ironic since it is just like it is here!  

*Dona,* way to go getting through the last week of school and now it's time for that well deserved summer break!


----------



## trinaweena

dumbo_buddy said:


> QOTD, Wednesday 6/22: We all know that BREAKFAST is the most important meal of the day. Do you adhere to that statement? What is your typical breakfast like? Do you keep it light? How soon before waking do you eat? "They" say we should eat within 30 minutes of waking - do you?
> 
> DISNEY QOTD Wednesday 6/22: Won't you tell me about your first trip to Disney?? DL or WDW? How old were you? Who were you with? What is your favorite memory from the trip? Were you hooked by trip #1??



I used to never eat breakfast. I never woke up early enough to eat a breakfast and I hate breakfast food.  I would say for the past 3 months I've been eating a breakfast consistently. Special K fruit and yogurt cerreal with Activia vanilla yogurt. I always measure it out precisely too so its the same amount each day.  I hate milk so i've never been able to have cereal but yogurt works just as well.  Once a week I'll permit myself an egg, or like today when we ran out of yogurt, 2 eggs with salsa and 2 pieces of whole wheat low calorie toast, and a 1/4 glass of cranberry juice. (Ive been drinking so much water, and havent had any soda, I needed FLAVOR!)

Second question, my first trip was for my third birthday. The deal was if I peed on the potty I got to go to Mickey's House. (I just recently asked my mom if those same rules apply? haha) I don't remember much about the trip, I remember having orange juice on the airplane, hostess cupcakes for my birthday in the hotel room, and I know it started my obsesseion with Shamu. And obviously disney. We went with my parents and grandparents. That was my first trip, and next may will be my 25th trip!

My plan was, eat breakfast, go for run. I have my food plan for the day all written down. I'm pretty sure its either raining or going to rain but I refuse to run on a treadmill so I guess I cant let the elements stop  me. If I do decide to wait then...I'm forcing myself to go to the gym later and im going to suck it up and run on the treadmill.

Hoping for an OP day today!


----------



## tigger813

QOTD: My typical breakfast is water with aloe, green tea and an Herbalife shake. I had to have a protein bar this morning as with the bladder infection I have to cut back on milk stuff.

Disney QOTD: My first trip was in June 1997 and I was 26. It was a Valentine's gift from my DH. It was his first trip too. We had a great time. No AK at the time and the castle was a cake! I think we were hooked as we went with a big group of friends in APril 1999 and then when Ash was 3. Brian came home from work one afternoon and said I don't know how but we are taking Ash to Disney as soon as school is out! We own DVC now so go about every 1-2 years. Our next trip is in 367 days but that will be mostly for PCC 3.0 and hopefully a quick visit to Universal and maybe Epcot and MK if we have time.

Looks like we will be able to fit in getting my nails done today. We started and will finish at 11 and then I have to leave at 11:45 for girls day with Izzie. My list keeps getting bigger as to what I need to buy!

Going to buy Gnomeo and Juliet today so we can watch it after school tomorrow and order pizza.

Well, I need to go fold my sheets and put them away.

TTFN


----------



## Zhoen

Good morning everyone.

Kristina-- Happy Graduation... I couldn't remember who had graduated when I was online last night... but it hit me around 1AM...  Congratulations!!!!  




Graciesmom77 said:


> So I am back yet again. My name is Michelle and I am a stay at home mom of 4 little girls, ages almost 10, 8, 2 and 2 1/2 months. I am from Ohio and I am a total geek who loves magic of any kind, Harry Potter, Lord of the Rings and oh yeah, Disney! lol
> 
> I have struggled with my weight my entire life and would love to get it under control. Most of the time the idea of losing a big amount of weight seems like an impossible dream, like winning the lottery, but hopefully my numbers will pop up and I can't kick this weight in the bum!
> 
> I am doing the WW online right now and have done pretty well with food the last few days. Nursing the baby makes my ravenous at all times so I was struggling before WW, but I am trying to focus on doing better. No exercise yet, though I did get Zumba for Playstation 3 for Mothers Day and can't wait to try it!
> 
> Oh by the way, my 2 month old slept through the night 2 nights in a row!!!!
> 
> Not that has anything to do with weight loss, its just that I am so darn excited. Sleep my old friend, how I've missed you!



I was hungry all the time when nursing, too... and if I didn't eat, I couldn't keep up with the baby, who, conveniently, was allergic to regular formula and refused the special formulas (can't blame her, they smelled horrendous.)  I think that and the sleep deficit are definite factors in weight... but if she's sleeping through the night already, woohoo!  Congratulations!!!



dumbo_buddy said:


> GOOD MORRRRRRNING BIGGEST LOSERS!!!!!!!
> 
> QOTD, Wednesday 6/22: We all know that BREAKFAST is the most important meal of the day. Do you adhere to that statement? What is your typical breakfast like? Do you keep it light? How soon before waking do you eat? "They" say we should eat within 30 minutes of waking - do you?
> 
> DISNEY QOTD Wednesday 6/22: Won't you tell me about your first trip to Disney?? DL or WDW? How old were you? Who were you with? What is your favorite memory from the trip? Were you hooked by trip #1??
> 
> 
> "Everybody neat and pretty? Then on with the show!"



Hmm... rarely neat and almost never pretty...  

Breakfast is usually an english muffin, dry, since that's about all I can stomach in the morning.  Sometimes some fruit too.  Today breakfast was a vitamin and 2 calcium tabs, since I'm recovering from a 24-hour flu that apparently can't tell time...  And usually it's about 30 minutes after getting up... I get up, get dressed, dress the pixies and throw them in the van, and either grab our breakfast from home or go through the drive-thru... it's not cost-effective, but someone making my food, smiling, wishing me a nice day is usually worth the $5 to me... it's like having a wife! 

My first trip to Disney was when I was about 13 or 14... my parents took me.  They get points for trying, but unfortunately, it was one of those "Oh crud, the oldest is graduating, the youngest is a teenager, and we never did this!" kind of things... It was very rushed, very budget, but still fun, of course.  No, it wasn't an instant addiction.  Went back twice in high school with the band, still not addicted... what did it for me was the kids... My 4 year old was telling me just this morning that "Elmo's not real, he's a puppet", even though she's "met" him several times at Sesame Place, even had dinner with him on her birthday last month... but the Princesses?  The Princesses are "real."  No question about it.  

As for me, I like that there is one place in the world where most (not all) people will play along.  What makes Disney magical is that everyone agrees to be nice (or as nice as they can personally manage, though it usually wears out about 4pm) and suspend their disbelief for a day.  I've heard a lot of parents melting down in the parks over the years, usually about the heat and the cost, and the worn-out kiddies whining... but never have I heard anyone say "Be realistic," "be reasonable," "be practical,"  or "get your head out of the clouds."  So that's what I like about it, I like that people let each other believe... and I wish everywhere could be like that. 



lisah0711 said:


> :  I'm in a bagel/cream cheese rut at the office, although I occasionally with have a sausage and egg mcmuffin.



If you LIKE the sausage mcmuffin, and WANT it, and PLAN for it, it's not the end of the world once in a while... It's a lot of points, but if the rest of your day is planned around it, (like a big salad for lunch), it's do-able.  I used to like to have an egg mcmuffin once in a while, but I did that two Fridays ago, and it seemed to set off a binge, so I think I'll need to avoid those for the time being...  

If you grab them just because you're hurried in the morning, what about stashing some healthier choices in the freezer at work?  I forget what brand it is, but there are some mcmuffin-type frozen sandwiches in one of the diet brands... they don't suck... during the winter, I love a pack of instant oatmeal with some cinnamon, some stevia, and just a dash of salt (I would never have thought of salt, but someone recommended it, and it really adds a lot!) When I'm jones-ing for a salt fix, I like instant grits with salt... so I keep grits and oatmeal in a spare drawer in my desk... they keep forever and don't crowd the communal fridge/freezer, and don't disappear like the other stuff sometimes does...


----------



## gudrench3

dumbo_buddy said:


> GOOD MORRRRRRNING BIGGEST LOSERS!!!!!!!
> 
> everyone awake??? good  i'm nancy and i'll be your coach for the next week and two days. i hope to be half as helpful as so many of our previous coaches have been!
> 
> in an effort to gather some much needed pixie dust...ok, it's totally a selfish thing really because i so desperately want our september WDW trip to work out...i thought it might be fun to have, along with our usual QOTD, a disney QOTD too! sometimes i just am able to get on and WISH DIS so i don't get to read enough fun Disney DIS stuff
> 
> QOTD, Wednesday 6/22: We all know that BREAKFAST is the most important meal of the day. Do you adhere to that statement? What is your typical breakfast like? Do you keep it light? How soon before waking do you eat? "They" say we should eat within 30 minutes of waking - do you?
> 
> DISNEY QOTD Wednesday 6/22: Won't you tell me about your first trip to Disney?? DL or WDW? How old were you? Who were you with? What is your favorite memory from the trip? Were you hooked by trip #1??
> 
> I hope everyone has a great, OP day. Drink you water, eat your veggies, stay AWAY from the junk and..."Don't go out of your WEIGH to please anyone but yourself!" That's a quote my Aunt Ann always says - she has lost a bunch of weight and kept it off successfully and it's her mantra.
> 
> "Everybody neat and pretty? Then on with the show!"



Good morning!!!  Woo who, I'm pumped from the excitement in your post this morning!!!  Thanks!!!

QOTD...I always try to eat something for breakfast...even if I have to load up some cereal and milk into a lock and lock and eat it once I get to work.  I also try to bring a snack to have mid-morning.  I normally just do cereal and yogurt and maybe a smothie if I have some time, but I'd love to hear what everyone else does for some ideas. 

Disney QOTD...My first trip was in 1985 at WDW...I was 5.  I don't remember much about it except for the 10 minutes of video that we have and a couple of pictures.  We stayed off-site with some friends.  It was my whole family...my Mom, my Dad, and my older brother.  My dad went the first day, but decided it was not his cup of tea (I think he fished the remaining days).  My mom and I have been back several times because we fell in love with it.  In fact, when she found out she had colon cancer, she was told to do what you want to do now while you're still healthy...and so, we went to WDW at Christmas time in 2000!  It was AMAZING...the best memories ever.  

I hope everyone has a great and MAGICAL  DAY!!!!


----------



## bellebookworm9

dumbo_buddy said:


> GOOD MORRRRRRNING BIGGEST LOSERS!!!!!!!
> 
> everyone awake??? good  i'm nancy and i'll be your coach for the next week and two days. i hope to be half as helpful as so many of our previous coaches have been!
> 
> in an effort to gather some much needed pixie dust...ok, it's totally a selfish thing really because i so desperately want our september WDW trip to work out...i thought it might be fun to have, along with our usual QOTD, a disney QOTD too! sometimes i just am able to get on and WISH DIS so i don't get to read enough fun Disney DIS stuff
> 
> QOTD, Wednesday 6/22: We all know that BREAKFAST is the most important meal of the day. Do you adhere to that statement? What is your typical breakfast like? Do you keep it light? How soon before waking do you eat? "They" say we should eat within 30 minutes of waking - do you?
> 
> DISNEY QOTD Wednesday 6/22: Won't you tell me about your first trip to Disney?? DL or WDW? How old were you? Who were you with? What is your favorite memory from the trip? Were you hooked by trip #1??




Good morning! 

Question 1: I eat breakfast every single day. Most of the time it's cereal with skim/1% milk (at school I buy skim, but at home we have 1% because awhile ago Mom thought the skim tasted funny...). At school on the weekends we have brunch, where I do try to eat some fruit and cottage cheese with whatever else may be there (pancakes, bacon, sausage, etc.) Occasionally I may have a muffin and some juice.

Question 2: Well, technically my first (two) trips were not really much of a trip. I was ages 13 months (1992) and 3 years (1994), and each trip was simply a one day excursion to MK while we were down visiting friends in the Tampa area. (Mom didn't even realize Epcot, the Stuidos, TL, and DTD were even open at the time, she was shocked to find out later!). I don't remember much from either trip, except our hotel, which had a macaw in the lobby named Lisa, and also the kids club and the bridge to get there. I'm told I was afraid of Goofy and Tigger. My first "real" trip was in 2007 at age 15. I went over President's Day weekend with my school's music department and performed at MK as part of Magic Music Days. We visited the other parks as well, stayed at All Star Music, and were there for six days total. That was the trip that really started the addiction and led to the trips in 2010 and 2011!


----------



## pjstevens

dumbo_buddy said:


> QOTD, Wednesday 6/22: We all know that BREAKFAST is the most important meal of the day. Do you adhere to that statement? What is your typical breakfast like? Do you keep it light? How soon before waking do you eat? "They" say we should eat within 30 minutes of waking - do you?
> 
> DISNEY QOTD Wednesday 6/22: Won't you tell me about your first trip to Disney?? DL or WDW? How old were you? Who were you with? What is your favorite memory from the trip? Were you hooked by trip #1??




QOTD#1 ~ I have a protein shake every single morning.  There are very, very few times I stray from this.  I had lapband surgery years ago and don't do well with too much in the way of solid food when I first wake up.  I probably eat within 30 minutes of waking or close to it (I shower first).

QOTD#2 ~ It was 1974, I was 10 and my father and soon to be step mother took us to Disney.  I remember Dumbo being my favorite ride and screaming, truly crying scared in the haunted mansion when the portraits started growing!    What a sissy I was then.  Didn't go again until married with kids, but got hooked at that point.


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

Rose&Mike said:


> May 11
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Have a great Sunday and a Happy Father's Day!*



You look absolutely gorgeous and so healthy and fit. 



dumbo_buddy said:


> Saw my dad on Saturday at my cousin's graduation party. My mother didn't come as usual. My dad has seen Thomas maybe 10 times ever. And he wonders why Thomas isn't interested in playing with him - he doesn't know him! Oh and I should mention that he LOST him!!!! I could have killed him. It was for only a second but ugggghhh he was playing with him then comes outside asking where he is!!



It use to be like that with my in laws.  The kids would cry and scream and wouldnt go near them.  It has gotten better now that they are older and my inlaws now come around once a month or so.  I would have been completely ticked to about him "loosing him" even if it was for a second.  Anyway you really have to just come to peace with the fact that its there loss that they are not involved in your family.  There is nothing you can do to change them.  I cant imagine why they wouldnt want to be more involved because thomas is such a cutie pie and I think you are pretty cool too. Like I said there loss.

happy belated bday to Thomas....forgot to mention that the other day.




pjlla said:


> *QOTD: What is the one or two items that you would miss the MOST if your entire home disappeared today?  (Assume that all of your family and pets were safe and healthy and that all of your photos were safely backed up off-site somewhere.... cause they should be!!)*



Actually this is a question that hit close to home.  almost 7 years ago my nana and aunts house burned down and they lost everything...I mean everything.  My moms wedding dress and pics were still there.  All of our childhood memories.  My nana's collections, purses, wallets, money that they saved in a big tin.  Like thousands of dollars....(apparently back in the day it was thought that the banks and governments just stole your money) so that is why they horded it in a tin can.  Anyway it has me often thinking about what I would miss.

I have a grandfather clock that my dad made in high school that is really special to me.  It was given to me a few years ago when they had to move my grammy out of her home.

I also would be devestated to loose my wedding dress and accesories, the kids christening outfits, and ryans teddy that he has slept with since he was 1.  Otherwise I feel that everything else is replacable.





tigger813 said:


> Happy to say my mom is finally home. She went home about 2 this afternoon. My brother picked her up. We spoke to her briefly when we called to sign happy birthday to her. She was in a lot of pain today so we didn't talk long and she sounded tired!



Glad to hear this.



Disneywedding2010 said:


> WOOHOO!!
> 
> My Bachelors degree came in the mail today
> 32 months of pure hell at times but it was worth it in the end.



Congratulations! and enjoy your trip.



liesel said:


> Here are a couple of pics from the Sand Dunes.  This is Great Sand Dunes National Park in southern Colorado.  The sand has collected at the base of the sangre de cristo mountains and it is a pretty neat place.  There is some water runoff from the mountain snow this time of year which creates a little river along the bottom of the dunes.



Wow beautiful pictures and awesome job on getting up to the top.  I felt that way a few years ago going across these really high up nets at sesame place.  DS was yards ahead of me and yelling come on mom you can do it.    Im glad you pushed through and completed it.  What a great NSV.



pjlla said:


> Here is today's QOTD:
> 
> If you could have a personal chef who took care of one meal a day, which meal would it be and why?



Definitely dinner because I just dont have the time or energy at night to cook.  I would not trade that for a maid because I can just clean on the wkends.



mikamah said:


> Well, good morning everyone.  I was just watching the today show about that woman in NY who sent threatening letters to the little league officials and has been arrested, and just want to reassure you all that when I hear about our tournament team, if michael isn't on it, I promise you will not hear about me on the news.







lisah0711 said:


> And since you asked here is a picture of my Mickey torchiere in my office, next to the print DVC gave me for spending lots of money for my VGC DVC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my Mickey porch light above a print of Cinderella's castle decked out for Christmas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do have prints of Cinderella's Castle as well as Sleeping Beauty's Castle and VWL in my office, too.  And my Disney stock certificate.  My dream is to have a picture of each Disney castle from a trip to each but it will be awhile before that dream comes true.
> 
> It really does help me get through my crazy busy work days to be surrounded by Disney stuff!



Wow I love your office.  I would love to do something with mine someday to make it feel more zen.  Just need the money to do it but someday I will get there.  

How awesome that your day is starting off great.



momofdjc said:


> I've been MIA for the last week or so.  We spent Thursday - Sunday in Omaha, Nebraska for a baseball tournament.  DS15's baseball team lost in the semi-finals in their tournament.  It was a great time while we were there.  The boys got to meet some of the teams in the college world series.  During the fan appretiation day, they were talking with the Texas A&M team and watching other teams practice.  They had a great time.  I even managed to lose while we were there.



Sounds like a very cool weekend.  I played traveling softball in high school and those wkends were some of the greatest times of my life.  Your son will have some great memories to hold onto.



Connie96 said:


> I would take time to really catch up but... I'm spending all my spare time doing actual research in an effort to plan an actual WDW trip!!!!! It has been almost 6 years since our last trip. DH finally gave me the thumbs-up and I'm just DYING to get there. This will be DD's first trip and I CAN'T WAIT!!!! We haven't settled on dates or anything yet, but we're working on it.



How exciting.  Wow 6 years....I would say you are definitely more than ready for that trip.  DD will be so thrilled.



Graciesmom77 said:


> So I am back yet again. My name is Michelle and I am a stay at home mom of 4 little girls, ages almost 10, 8, 2 and 2 1/2 months. I am from Ohio and I am a total geek who loves magic of any kind, Harry Potter, Lord of the Rings and oh yeah, Disney! lol



Welcome back



cclovesdis said:


> Today will be an OP day with regards to eating.



Sounds like you are lined up to have a great day.  I hope it goes as planned.  Your doing great.



dumbo_buddy said:


> QOTD, Wednesday 6/22: We all know that BREAKFAST is the most important meal of the day. Do you adhere to that statement? What is your typical breakfast like? Do you keep it light? How soon before waking do you eat? "They" say we should eat within 30 minutes of waking - do you?
> 
> DISNEY QOTD Wednesday 6/22: Won't you tell me about your first trip to Disney?? DL or WDW? How old were you? Who were you with? What is your favorite memory from the trip? Were you hooked by trip #1??



1.) BF is my worst meal as far as quality.  I am not really a breakfast food lover.  I am the one that if we go out to a resturaunt at 1030 everyone else wants BF and I ask if I can order lunch.  Lately I have been getting 1 or 2 hashbrowns from mcD's.  1 is 3pts on the old WW system.  Its not the best choice by far but its the one thing I just have not figured out how to get rid of.  Of course this is only on work days otherwise I eat a bowl of frosted flakes with skim milk.

2.) My first trip was when I was 10.  It was my parents, my moms cousin and his wife both a little older than my parents, and their niece who was probably 16 or so.  It was tons of fun from what I remember.  We stayed off property at wilson world.  We did seaworld, busch garden, NASA, midevil times, and a few other off site things that I cant remember.  

My first onsite trip was my graduation gift.  I went with 5 other girlfriends the august after we grad. high school.  We stayed at CBR and loved it.  That is when i fell in love with disney.  Our last family trip in 09 is when I became a complete fanatic though.



SettinSail said:


> Well, my lazy day yesterday had a very good ending.  We have come to a verbal agreement to rent the house we were trying to get.  We get the keys next Friday, hard to believe.   We are getting a pretty good rent based on the ones I saw online.  The one we were interested in prior to this one was 600 sf smaller and cost $100 more per month.  This one is in a much better location too, on a quiet cul de sac but still on the golf course.  DS also won the coaches award for his soccer team at the athletics banquet last night.  They actually gave all 4 awards for the team as coaches award rather than an MVP, most improved, etc.  I thought that was neat.  I was able to deliver and collect on 3 more items for sale and got an item back that a friend had borrowed that we want to sell.   My good luck came to an end this afternoon though - I had a teacher at the school email me to get her items and I was set to meet her at 2:15 but I couldn't find a ride to school.  My 2 closest neighbors that have kids at the school were nowhere to be found and not answering their cell phones  Hopefully I can set another meeting with her soon.



Wow what a great day.  Have fun celebrating the holiday.  Wow germans really like to celebrate.


----------



## trinaweena

Wow so definatley didn't get that run in! About 30 seconds before I was going to head out the sky opened up! It's been downpouring and thundering ever since.  I don't know if its the weather but I just feel exhausted. I only woke up an hour before I usually do but I'm really feeling it, having some coffee now hoping it will wake me up before work.

Looking at my food plan for today I realize that i'm going to be very hungry if I only have a protein shake for dinner, espcially since i will have to take my break at 5 and then will be working till 9.  I think I will make a salad instead with some tuna of top for dinner. Salads worry me though cause I can't stand a dry salad but I never know whats ok to use for dressing!


----------



## JacksLilWench

dumbo_buddy said:


> GOOD MORRRRRRNING BIGGEST LOSERS!!!!!!!
> 
> everyone awake??? good  i'm nancy and i'll be your coach for the next week and two days. i hope to be half as helpful as so many of our previous coaches have been!
> 
> in an effort to gather some much needed pixie dust...ok, it's totally a selfish thing really because i so desperately want our september WDW trip to work out...i thought it might be fun to have, along with our usual QOTD, a disney QOTD too! sometimes i just am able to get on and WISH DIS so i don't get to read enough fun Disney DIS stuff
> 
> QOTD, Wednesday 6/22: We all know that BREAKFAST is the most important meal of the day. Do you adhere to that statement? What is your typical breakfast like? Do you keep it light? How soon before waking do you eat? "They" say we should eat within 30 minutes of waking - do you?
> 
> DISNEY QOTD Wednesday 6/22: Won't you tell me about your first trip to Disney?? DL or WDW? How old were you? Who were you with? What is your favorite memory from the trip? Were you hooked by trip #1??
> 
> I hope everyone has a great, OP day. Drink you water, eat your veggies, stay AWAY from the junk and..."Don't go out of your WEIGH to please anyone but yourself!" That's a quote my Aunt Ann always says - she has lost a bunch of weight and kept it off successfully and it's her mantra.
> 
> "Everybody neat and pretty? Then on with the show!"



Well, if I wasn't awake before, I am now!!   This is gonna be a good week, I can feel it, haha.  

I do try to eat breakfast every day.  It may not be the "best" breakfast, but I try to get something in me.  This morning it was steel cut oats with a little brown sugar and milk with coffee.  It was so tasty!  And you can mix it up and put fruit in there like berries too.  It usually keeps me full until early in the afternoon- and it's easy to make!

As for the Disney QOTD- the first trip I ever made to Disney was Disneyland in 2001, and I have been hooked like a fish ever since!!  I was 14 years old, and in the pictures I look like I might as well be seven I'm grinning so hard.  We stayed at the Candy Cane Inn, which backs up right to the Magic Kingdom, and were able to see the fireworks displays a couple times from the hotel courtyard.  The last night there in line for the parking trams, I cried and cried- I was just totally inconsolable   I was with my mom and sister.  I think my favorite memory from the trip is meeting Mickey for the first time.  I'll have to post the picture on here, as soon as I get it on my computer!


----------



## Zhoen

Trina, I can't remember, are you doing a specific plan?  (ie-points, counting calories, counting carbs, etc?)

If you get a chance to try it, my favorite salad dressing is by a company called "Brianna's"  It's in a pretty bottle with a strawberry on the front.  It's a vinaigrette, and doesn't actuallyl have strawberries in it, but it's super-yummy.  I've found that you can mix it 1 part dressing, one part water, one part lemon juice, and cut the calories by 66% with it tasting exactly the same... it makes a little go a long way.  You might be able to do something similar with other dressings you already have at home... (though I think most you'd need to use vinegar instead of lemon juice... that only works in the fruity ones, of course.)  Just a thought since you're trying to figure out what to put on your salad.  Just plain lemon juice and salt and pepper will work well on some salads, it depends on what your vegetables are.


----------



## trinaweena

Zhoen said:


> Trina, I can't remember, are you doing a specific plan?  (ie-points, counting calories, counting carbs, etc?)
> 
> If you get a chance to try it, my favorite salad dressing is by a company called "Brianna's"  It's in a pretty bottle with a strawberry on the front.  It's a vinaigrette, and doesn't actuallyl have strawberries in it, but it's super-yummy.  I've found that you can mix it 1 part dressing, one part water, one part lemon juice, and cut the calories by 66% with it tasting exactly the same... it makes a little go a long way.  You might be able to do something similar with other dressings you already have at home... (though I think most you'd need to use vinegar instead of lemon juice... that only works in the fruity ones, of course.)  Just a thought since you're trying to figure out what to put on your salad.  Just plain lemon juice and salt and pepper will work well on some salads, it depends on what your vegetables are.



I am counting calories (or trying to haha!) What I made today was mixed greens (darker stuff I CANT STAND ice berg mixes or anything like that), baby spinach, diced onions, carrots, green oinions, kidney beans, and a salad fixins mix thing that has some dried cranberry and some seeds and nuts and stuff just to give it a nice crunch. I plan on putting some tuna on top when i get to work and I brought a tiny bit of light seasame ginger dressing, so I think that will do me for now, or for today at least haha. I very much like an asian feel to my salads, and to my food in general.  As i put it to my boyfriend all the time, "I'm in the mood for chopstick food" Whether its chinese, thai, vietnamese, or japanese I'm a huge fan of asian food. (Although I also REALLY LOVE mexican! But i havent figured out how to make that healthy yet


----------



## dumbo_buddy

donac said:


> Good Wednesday morning everyone
> 
> I made it throught the last week of school without yelling at anyone  I usually blow up at one time or another.
> 
> I will post last week's results later today.  I will also make comments later.  I slept in and want to get somethings done this morning.
> 
> Have a happy and healthy day.



getting through the day without yelling at someone is a HUGE accomplishment! woot!!!



SettinSail said:


> Well, my lazy day yesterday had a very good ending.  We have come to a verbal agreement to rent the house we were trying to get.  We get the keys next Friday, hard to believe.   We are getting a pretty good rent based on the ones I saw online.  The one we were interested in prior to this one was 600 sf smaller and cost $100 more per month.  This one is in a much better location too, on a quiet cul de sac but still on the golf course.  DS also won the coaches award for his soccer team at the athletics banquet last night.  They actually gave all 4 awards for the team as coaches award rather than an MVP, most improved, etc.  I thought that was neat.  I was able to deliver and collect on 3 more items for sale and got an item back that a friend had borrowed that we want to sell.   My good luck came to an end this afternoon though - I had a teacher at the school email me to get her items and I was set to meet her at 2:15 but I couldn't find a ride to school.  My 2 closest neighbors that have kids at the school were nowhere to be found and not answering their cell phones  Hopefully I can set another meeting with her soon.
> 
> Well, we have a 4 day weekend, this is the 3rd public holiday in the month of June.  This one is called corpus christi, I read what it's about but can't re-explain it here   No school Thurs and Friday.  We are just going to be around the house getting our suitcases ready for next week and possibly meeting friends at the Biergarten some days.  We may make a visit to the Black Forest for DH to look for his cuckoo clock.
> 
> Have a great day Losers!
> 
> Shawn



no skim milk in germany?? and yet, they all seem so thin! sheesh, maybe they are on to something?? 

congrats to your DS! nice! i saw the pic on facebook! very cool. have a great long weekend. i like how you going to a biergarten is like, an actual biergarten. but of course i'll just be thinking of the one at disney world 



lisah0711 said:


> I do eat breakfast every day.  I'm in a bagel/cream cheese rut at the office, although I occasionally with have a sausage and egg mcmuffin.    I have been adding two boiled egg whites to breakfast and that seems to keep the hunger at bay until lunch time without adding too many calories.
> 
> i wonder, can you make a sausage mcmuffin? i know my friend always makes these homemade egg mcmuffins and they are really good and not too many calories.  i mean, it's no mcD's biscuit but one can pretend, right?
> 
> 
> i always at in my office and it was so bad. i should have just taken the time to go and eat in the little break room but i always felt too swamped.
> 
> I think Aunt Ann is a smart lady!
> I think she is too! she's always got some neat thing to say about losing weight!
> 
> My first Disney trip to was to DL when I was two for my birthday.  Sorry, don't remeber a thing about it!    I grew up in Anaheim so we went every year.  But my first trip to WDW wasn't until 2004 with DH and DS.  We loved the total immersion into WDW -- we call it "the bubble."  We also got very attached to Wilderness Lodge which is very ironic since it is just like it is here!



one of my absolute favorite things about WDW is "the bubble." you can escape to a land of happiness and with little effort can have no clue what's going on in the world!



tigger813 said:


> QOTD: My typical breakfast is water with aloe, green tea and an Herbalife shake. I had to have a protein bar this morning as with the bladder infection I have to cut back on milk stuff.
> 
> Looks like we will be able to fit in getting my nails done today. We started and will finish at 11 and then I have to leave at 11:45 for girls day with Izzie. My list keeps getting bigger as to what I need to buy!
> 
> Going to buy Gnomeo and Juliet today so we can watch it after school tomorrow and order pizza.
> 
> Well, I need to go fold my sheets and put them away.
> 
> TTFN



speaking of herbalife, my friend just gave me a brand new canister so i'm going to wait til that's close to finished to put in an order. i just finished my first canister of vanilla. i really have enjoyed the shakes. i blend the powder with frozen fruit, milk, and a bit of splenda. really yummy! when i order from you i'm going to get the cookies and cream too! oh and the soup? it's pretty good!



Zhoen said:


> I was hungry all the time when nursing, too...
> 
> me too! i was hungrier nursing than i ever was pregnant!!
> 
> Hmm... rarely neat and almost never pretty...
> 
> Today breakfast was a vitamin and 2 calcium tabs, since I'm recovering from a 24-hour flu that apparently can't tell time...
> hope you feel better!
> 
> 
> 
> As for me, I like that there is one place in the world where most (not all) people will play along.  What makes Disney magical is that everyone agrees to be nice (or as nice as they can personally manage, though it usually wears out about 4pm) and suspend their disbelief for a day.  I've heard a lot of parents melting down in the parks over the years, usually about the heat and the cost, and the worn-out kiddies whining... but never have I heard anyone say "Be realistic," "be reasonable," "be practical,"  or "get your head out of the clouds."  So that's what I like about it, I like that people let each other believe... and I wish everywhere could be like that.
> 
> YES! YES! YES!!!! i totally agree. i mean, ok fine i've totally been one of those adults having a major meltdown in the middle of the park (poor DH) but for the most part i'm just so happy to be at disney when i'm there. it's magical. it's a well-oiled machine. love it.
> 
> If you grab them just because you're hurried in the morning, what about stashing some healthier choices in the freezer at work?  I forget what brand it is, but there are some mcmuffin-type frozen sandwiches in one of the diet brands... they don't suck... during the winter, I love a pack of instant oatmeal with some cinnamon, some stevia, and just a dash of salt (I would never have thought of salt, but someone recommended it, and it really adds a lot!) When I'm jones-ing for a salt fix, I like instant grits with salt... so I keep grits and oatmeal in a spare drawer in my desk... they keep forever and don't crowd the communal fridge/freezer, and don't disappear like the other stuff sometimes does...
> 
> these are good ideas! salt in oatmeal? hm, now i'll have to try it.
> 
> oh, and grits! i've had them...like, at disney. definitely can't get them here but i did see a box of instant ones at the store the other day. i almost bought them but realized that even instant ones would probably not taste like the imaginary ones i have  in my head!





gudrench3 said:


> Good morning!!!  Woo who, I'm pumped from the excitement in your post this morning!!!  Thanks!!!
> 
> YAY!
> 
> QOTD...I always try to eat something for breakfast...even if I have to load up some cereal and milk into a lock and lock and eat it once I get to work.  I also try to bring a snack to have mid-morning.  I normally just do cereal and yogurt and maybe a smothie if I have some time, but I'd love to hear what everyone else does for some ideas.
> 
> Disney QOTD...My first trip was in 1985 at WDW...I was 5.  I don't remember much about it except for the 10 minutes of video that we have and a couple of pictures.  We stayed off-site with some friends.  It was my whole family...my Mom, my Dad, and my older brother.  My dad went the first day, but decided it was not his cup of tea (I think he fished the remaining days).  My mom and I have been back several times because we fell in love with it.  In fact, when she found out she had colon cancer, she was told to do what you want to do now while you're still healthy...and so, we went to WDW at Christmas time in 2000!  It was AMAZING...the best memories ever.
> 
> I hope everyone has a great and MAGICAL  DAY!!!!



thanks for sharing your disney stories. so glad you and your mom got to go on that 2000 trip. something you'll always have 



bellebookworm9 said:


> Good morning!
> 
> Question 1: I eat breakfast every single day. Most of the time it's cereal with skim/1% milk (at school I buy skim, but at home we have 1% because awhile ago Mom thought the skim tasted funny...). At school on the weekends we have brunch, where I do try to eat some fruit and cottage cheese with whatever else may be there (pancakes, bacon, sausage, etc.) Occasionally I may have a muffin and some juice.
> 
> Question 2: Well, technically my first (two) trips were not really much of a trip. I was ages 13 months (1992) and 3 years (1994), and each trip was simply a one day excursion to MK while we were down visiting friends in the Tampa area. (Mom didn't even realize Epcot, the Stuidos, TL, and DTD were even open at the time, she was shocked to find out later!). I don't remember much from either trip, except our hotel, which had a macaw in the lobby named Lisa, and also the kids club and the bridge to get there. I'm told I was afraid of Goofy and Tigger. My first "real" trip was in 2007 at age 15. I went over President's Day weekend with my school's music department and performed at MK as part of Magic Music Days. We visited the other parks as well, stayed at All Star Music, and were there for six days total. That was the trip that really started the addiction and led to the trips in 2010 and 2011!



i'm always jealous of the high school kids that get to march down main street. i played the flute in the band for like, forever and i wished we could have done that. then again, we all hated being in the band and we were terrible so that wasn't an option 



pjstevens said:


> QOTD#1 ~ I have a protein shake every single morning.  There are very, very few times I stray from this.  I had lapband surgery years ago and don't do well with too much in the way of solid food when I first wake up.  I probably eat within 30 minutes of waking or close to it (I shower first).
> 
> what do you put in your protein shake?
> 
> QOTD#2 ~ It was 1974, I was 10 and my father and soon to be step mother took us to Disney.  I remember Dumbo being my favorite ride and screaming, truly crying scared in the haunted mansion when the portraits started growing!    What a sissy I was then.  Didn't go again until married with kids, but got hooked at that point.



i still get spooked in HM and i've been in it a bunch of times!


----------



## dumbo_buddy

mommyof2Pirates said:


> You look absolutely gorgeous and so healthy and fit.
> 
> agree! rose looks absolutely gorgeous!
> 
> It use to be like that with my in laws.  The kids would cry and scream and wouldnt go near them.  It has gotten better now that they are older and my inlaws now come around once a month or so.  I would have been completely ticked to about him "loosing him" even if it was for a second.  Anyway you really have to just come to peace with the fact that its there loss that they are not involved in your family.  There is nothing you can do to change them.  I cant imagine why they wouldnt want to be more involved because thomas is such a cutie pie and I think you are pretty cool too. Like I said there loss.
> 
> thanks lindsay  it's totally their loss. one day i'll get over it....maybe. thomas IS a cutie..well, in my opinion at least and even if he was ugly, he's still their grandkid! lol! my parents know nothing about me. they don't know my friends' names. they don't know what kind of things i'm into, nothing. when i see my dad we talk about golf and the weather. lame.
> 
> happy belated bday to Thomas....forgot to mention that the other day.
> 
> thank you!!! i just spent over $200 at party city on decorations for his party on saturday. ugh. that's ok. he's worth it. plus it'll be the last big party for a while!!
> 
> 
> 1.) BF is my worst meal as far as quality.  I am not really a breakfast food lover.  I am the one that if we go out to a resturaunt at 1030 everyone else wants BF and I ask if I can order lunch.  Lately I have been getting 1 or 2 hashbrowns from mcD's.  1 is 3pts on the old WW system.  Its not the best choice by far but its the one thing I just have not figured out how to get rid of.  Of course this is only on work days otherwise I eat a bowl of frosted flakes with skim milk.
> 
> i much prefer lunch and dinner over breakfast too. i am not a person that likes "breakfast for dinner" or any of that. yick. breakfast for me is hard too because i just don't like it very much.
> 
> 2.) My first trip was when I was 10.  It was my parents, my moms cousin and his wife both a little older than my parents, and their niece who was probably 16 or so.  It was tons of fun from what I remember.  We stayed off property at wilson world.  We did seaworld, busch garden, NASA, midevil times, and a few other off site things that I cant remember.
> 
> WOW!!! sounds like an awesome trip, especialy for a 10 year old!!!





trinaweena said:


> Wow so definatley didn't get that run in! About 30 seconds before I was going to head out the sky opened up! It's been downpouring and thundering ever since.  I don't know if its the weather but I just feel exhausted. I only woke up an hour before I usually do but I'm really feeling it, having some coffee now hoping it will wake me up before work.
> 
> Looking at my food plan for today I realize that i'm going to be very hungry if I only have a protein shake for dinner, espcially since i will have to take my break at 5 and then will be working till 9.  I think I will make a salad instead with some tuna of top for dinner. Salads worry me though cause I can't stand a dry salad but I never know whats ok to use for dressing!



maybe some oil and vinegar but just a tiny bit of oil? or what about balsamic vinegar? i need a little something on my salad too. can't stand a dry salad. 



JacksLilWench said:


> Well, if I wasn't awake before, I am now!!   This is gonna be a good week, I can feel it, haha.
> 
> I do try to eat breakfast every day.  It may not be the "best" breakfast, but I try to get something in me.  This morning it was steel cut oats with a little brown sugar and milk with coffee.  It was so tasty!  And you can mix it up and put fruit in there like berries too.  It usually keeps me full until early in the afternoon- and it's easy to make!
> 
> do you make instant steel cut oats? i have the regular kind but i always decide against making it because it takes too long to make and i'm hungry!






Zhoen said:


> Trina, I can't remember, are you doing a specific plan?  (ie-points, counting calories, counting carbs, etc?)
> 
> If you get a chance to try it, my favorite salad dressing is by a company called "Brianna's"  It's in a pretty bottle with a strawberry on the front.  It's a vinaigrette, and doesn't actuallyl have strawberries in it, but it's super-yummy.  I've found that you can mix it 1 part dressing, one part water, one part lemon juice, and cut the calories by 66% with it tasting exactly the same... it makes a little go a long way.  You might be able to do something similar with other dressings you already have at home... (though I think most you'd need to use vinegar instead of lemon juice... that only works in the fruity ones, of course.)  Just a thought since you're trying to figure out what to put on your salad.  Just plain lemon juice and salt and pepper will work well on some salads, it depends on what your vegetables are.



good advice!!! 

*************************
i never got a run or walk in today. the weather people kept saying it was about to rain and i didn't want to get stuck out there with thomas in the jogger so i didn't go. and it's still not raining. it drizzled for like a second! sheesh. my aunt and uncle who live across the street are both off today (uncle has to get one of those cortisone shots in his back, yuck) and stopped by for about an hour and a half to play with the little guy. so, instead of exercising i had people over. oh well. i spent oodles at party city on decorations for saturday's birthday party. that's ok. he's worth it 

i splurged on lunch today but plan on keeping it light for dinner. DH is still in san diego so i don't need to make a "real" dinner. i'll make something for thomas and then maybe just do a pb&j for dinner or a smoothie.

i'm going to the met game tomorrow! woot! of course, i finally get a ticket and can go and it's supposed to storm all day. ugh. no fun. oh well, i'm still looking forward to it!!


----------



## bellebookworm9

dumbo_buddy said:


> i'm always jealous of the high school kids that get to march down main street. i played the flute in the band for like, forever and i wished we could have done that. then again, we all hated being in the band and we were terrible so that wasn't an option



We didn't actually get to march down Main Street.  The Wind Ensemble (that's what I was in), the orchestra, and the chorus all performed at the Galaxy Palace theater (no longer exists) in Tomorrowland. The Jazz Ensemble performed somewhere at Downtown Disney, and the Marching Band marched in Epcot about an hour before IllumiNations with two other bands, and each stopped and did a little show in the WS Plaza. But I would love to march down Main Street-I'm always jealous of the bands during the Christmas Parade that can say they've done that!


----------



## Connie96

dumbo_buddy said:


> GOOD MORRRRRRNING BIGGEST LOSERS!!!!!!!
> 
> everyone awake??? good



Well, if I wasn't awake before... 



dumbo_buddy said:


> in an effort to gather some much needed pixie dust...ok, it's totally a selfish thing really because i so desperately want our september WDW trip to work out...i thought it might be fun to have, along with our usual QOTD, a disney QOTD too! sometimes i just am able to get on and WISH DIS so i don't get to read enough fun Disney DIS stuff



Great idea! I hate having to decide whether to read trip reports or come in here when I'm short on time. (What are your September dates looking like? I've got September on my radar too!)



dumbo_buddy said:


> QOTD, Wednesday 6/22: We all know that BREAKFAST is the most important meal of the day. Do you adhere to that statement? What is your typical breakfast like? Do you keep it light? How soon before waking do you eat? "They" say we should eat within 30 minutes of waking - do you?



I always eat breakfast. "Typical" is Kashi Go Lean and skim milk. I prefer to eat as soon as my feet touch the floor, but I also like to wait until I'm ready for work so that my breakfast carries me a little longer and closer to lunch. Until about a month ago, DD had requested (demanded?) a cereal bar every morning since she could chew. Now, all of a sudden, she wants other things so, we've been eating breakfast together - Kashi waffles (her: 2 with syrup, me: 1 with almond butter and honey), or English muffin (again with almond butter), or cereal, or scrambled egg (white) sandwich. So, yes, light and healthy most of the time.



dumbo_buddy said:


> DISNEY QOTD Wednesday 6/22: Won't you tell me about your first trip to Disney?? DL or WDW? How old were you? Who were you with? What is your favorite memory from the trip? Were you hooked by trip #1??



Well, DH and I "discovered" WDW together on our Honeymoon in 1996. (I was 23 and he was 26). Neither of us had ever been and we knew absolutely nothing about it. Looking back, we did really love it that first time, but I don't think we got really good and hooked until our second trip, 6 years later. We've been 2 more times since then and I can hardly wait to get back again. I really need to go *home*. 




dumbo_buddy said:


> "Don't go out of your WEIGH to please anyone but yourself!"



I *LOVE* that. I'm definitely gonna hang on to that one!



mikamah said:


> yay!!  So excited for you, and I for one looooove to live vicariously through others as far as disney trip planning, so share details as you plan them.



Well, I'm still in the research phase and not quite "planning" yet but we're looking at September for right now. We're also interested in December but until WDW releases the late fall/winter offers (which won't happen until after the current Sept offers expire, of course), it's hard to decide.

Oh, and my mom and dad are planning to go with us!! So between them and DD, we've got THREE first-timers on our hands.  I *seriously* can not wait! (That's the other reason I'm diggin' September... it's just SOONER!!)



SettinSail said:


> Connie - a WDW trip  How exciting!





mommyof2Pirates said:


> How exciting.  Wow 6 years....I would say you are definitely more than ready for that trip.  DD will be so thrilled.


Oh, "excited" doesn't even come close. When I actually do book this thing, I won't even have to post it here. That squealing you'll hear coming from the middle of Texas... that'll be me. 

*******************
And another little perk about all this WDW excitement. I'm NOT thinking about FOOD!  Seriously. My lunch hour is over in 8 minutes and I haven't eaten yet because I don't want to stop working on this! I was telling DH that if giddiness  burns calories, I have no doubt I can lose what I want to lose before the trip. (Don't worry. I promise you, I won't starve. Gonna eat right now.)

(Okay, I was just going thru the smilie list looking for little hyper dude  and I noticed little crutches dude for the first time...   Bwahahahaha...  Totally cracked me up.)


----------



## pjlla

Connie96 said:


> Hi yall. I let myself get too far behind so I scrolled thru the last 6 pages, but to say I "skimmed" them would probably be overstating it.
> 
> I would take time to really catch up but... I'm spending all my spare time doing actual research in an effort to plan an actual WDW trip!!!!! It has been almost 6 years since our last trip. DH finally gave me the thumbs-up and I'm just DYING to get there. This will be DD's first trip and I CAN'T WAIT!!!! We haven't settled on dates or anything yet, but we're working on it.



WOOHOO on the trip!!  

Don't worry about catching up.... just jump in!



JacksLilWench said:


> I would want a personal chef to do dinner each night, and I would invite a whole bunch of friends over and have a big dinner party.  I'm finding the older I get, the more European I sound...if that makes any sense, lol.  Plus, the more weight I lose and the more I hear all you guys talk about food, my perception about food itself is changing.  I used to be afraid of food because I didn't know how it worked- no one ever taught me healthy eating habits and how to eat properly or what food was actually is supposed to do.  It's not that my parents didn't try, they just have an old-school way of looking at food.  My dad tells me stories about how he remembers his mom frying eggs, and the egg never even touched the pan because it floated on the grease at the bottom  And my mom's mother would just give you whatever you wanted whenever you wanted it, with no concern of "No, you can't have chocolate cake for breakfast."  But ever since I've started growing up, I've started to actually look at food like it's fuel for my body and what I want my body to do for me.  And I love the European view of food and life that it should be celebrated and enjoyed and used as a "second-place holder" to friends and family.  And to those of you that actually HAVE been to Europe (I know there's a few of you, but I can't remember your names! ) Please let me know if I'm talking out of my behind
> 
> But I would probably trade the chef for a maid once or twice a week



I agree..... the Europeans (especially the French and Italian) seem to have found a way to enjoy and appreciate food without going nuts.  And let's face it, America isn't exactly known for its top quality "American" foods (KFC?? McDonalds??  Or better yet... Hooters?  ).  

When Americans want to eat "good" food.... we eat Italian or French!!



Zhoen said:


> Ok, so like Laura's cats breaking in and making me eat junk wasn't bad enough... now I seem to have caught that stomach flu one of y'all was talking about... was that pjlla?  Or someone else?  Apparently our virus-scan doesn't work on actual illness... who knew?
> 
> (Actually, DD4 painted the house a phenomenal shade of red Saturday night (she'd been eating watermelon...) and EXACTLY 48 hours later, DH and I got sick, too, along with a cousin who had been visiting... DD7 held out until 2AM... She'd been at the cousin's house yesterday, and I'm still trying to figure out what on earth they fed her that created that particular shade of blue...
> 
> So I guess I can say that diet-wise, I've been a superhero today... I've managed to choke down some shredded wheat and a popsicle... but I DEFINITELY haven't haven't gotten in all my water, vegetables, or exercise... everyone else is all bounced-back already... so I am waiting for my tylenol to kick in and am going to attempt to get up... because they are doing TERRIBLE things to the house...
> 
> Oh, and house this for getting kicked when you're down?  The circuit that feeds our cable box AND the washing machine blew out for hours today... so no cable to soothe the savage beasts, no internet for whining to you guys... and not even a washer to wash all the pukey clothes and blankets... wahhhh poor me
> 
> Ummm.... eww! So sorry that the sick bug is hanging around your house.  HOpe you all get better FAST!  I might be tempted to open a black trash bag and load the pukey clothes and blankets, tie it shut, and head to the dump!
> 
> Happy day!  (send that chef and maid soon, I need help!!!)



Wish I could come help out!  You definitely need it today!



liesel said:


> QOTD: I would definitely choose dinner, especially those nights when I have to get dinner started before DH comes home and then rush off to the gym.  Or tonight with swim practice.  I would trade for maid service any day, I would much rather cook than clean!
> 
> 
> I'm baffled by all of you who like to cook.  I can't STAND cooking!  Don't like cleaning much either, but I'd rather clean.  Wish we lived close enough to trade off work!
> 
> Nancy-I started making homemade chicken nuggets for the kids when it was one of the few proteins DD would eat (she is also a bean fiend!).  They love it so much more than the processed junk.  You can also choose to bake or pan fry them.  We are actually making a batch together tomorrow night, DD and DS both love to help!  I love your ninja chef, maybe I could work on that with a few more combat classes!
> 
> Homemade baked chicken nuggets are a great idea!  It isn't anything I've ever made, since my kids have never been "nugget" fans (plus DS is allergic to poultry).  But I have made homemade fish sticks.  Not crunchy enough though... need to work on the recipe.
> 
> Pamela-I love the Harry Potter series and resisted a little at first since they were so hugely popular.  They are great books!
> 
> Guess I'll have to give them a try.
> 
> I realized I still haven't done my intro, so here goes:
> I'm Lisa, 36, SAHM to DS9 and DD5.  DD is starting first grade in the fall, so that will definitely be a turning point for me as I figure out what I want to do next.  I've been married for almost 14 years.  This is my 3rd challenge and I am really enjoying them.  In my life before kids I went to culinary school and worked as a chef, so I definitely enjoy food.  The bulk of my weight gain occured in the year after finishing college and transitioning to a desk job.  This is only my 3rd real attempt at weight loss, my first being in my 20s and it was so much easier back then!  I can't believe that I got derailed.  If only I knew then what I knew now...
> 
> I spent 5 months on bed rest pregnant with DD5, which threw my health for a loop.  During this time, my cholesterol shot up 50 points.  I am happy to say that my cholesterol is back down (even lower now!) as of last September.  Anyway, I am back to trying to live a healthy lifestyle and have lost 35 pounds since Jan 2010.  It is so slow and sporadic for me.  Some days I am convinced I will never lose another pound, but I keep plugging along.  I also started taking thyroid medication last June.
> 
> I need to get going with dinner (where's that chef?  oh wait, that's me!) and swim team practice.  Talk to everyone later!



Thanks for the intro!

DId I know you had a swimmer?  How old?  DD (nearly 16) will be starting her 8th season of swim this fall!  I cannot believe how it totally took over our lives!  



tigger813 said:


> Evening everyone,
> 
> Well, I'm 95% packed. Mom asked me to bring my bathing suit to take my dad to the pool to do some water exercises. She was really tired today so we didn't talk long. I will be taking her to chemo on Friday afternoon. My brother is doing a great job taking care of her and he made a spreadsheet of all the medicines and times and such which will be quite helpful. Mom hopes to get her hair and nails done while I'm there. I may need to get mine done as I don't think I'll have time tomorrow while I'm at work as my co-worker is busy. Taking the smaller of our big suitcases. I have about 10 magazines and 3 books and my ipod ready to go. I downloaded Prisoner of Azkaban last night and will hopefully have podcasts to listen to as well.
> 
> Didn't do very well eating today or at least this afternoon. I came home and had chips and some sherbet. Don't know why. Must be PMS starting to kick in.
> 
> Feeling quite tired but I really want to stay awake and spend time with Brian. He has to make the dance recital/kindergarten performance DVD for me. I got 4 disks of photos from a friend from dancing. I think I'll put other photos on my ipod now too.
> 
> TTFN



Safe travels if I don't see you again before Friday.  



mikamah said:


> Thank you Pamela.  I am not offended at all, and appreciate your being so frank with me.  I know you've heard me many times complain about the junk I've eaten, that I have bought and brought into the house, and I don't know why I keep doing it, and can't keep the control that I need to be successful at this.
> I know I say the junk is for ds, but to be honest with myself, when he asks for something, I know its for me, and when he's not with me, I'll buy the chips or ice cream for "him", but really it's for me, and he's so much better than I am with treats.  He loves all fruit, and when I bring home a can of mandarin oranges, he's in heaven.
> The red grapes are so good right now, they really are a treat, and when I buy a fresh pineapple it's so good and it makes me feel so good to eat healthy, and yet I bring the junk home, I eat the junk, I feel badly after, and still I don't stop.
> It's definitely an emotional thing, and I know I need to look within and face some of the reasons I am sabotaging myself repeatedly.
> Thank you for the reminder to be a better role model for michael.  Neither of us needs the junk, and I will definitely be thinking of you when I go grocery shopping again, and your strength and resolve.  You are such a good influence.  Thanks for caring, P.



Right back at ya........



bellebookworm9 said:


> If anyone flies Southwest, go check out their website right now! They are having a 72 hour sale, and a lot of flights have been dropped in price.
> 
> 0-450 miles $40
> 451-1250 miles $80
> 1251+ miles $120
> 
> Book by June 23rd, for travel August 23-November 16. There are some blackout dates, and Fridays and Saturdays aren't included.
> 
> I went to check ours, and our return flight from Disney was down to $80! I couldn't change it online for some reason, so after calling, waiting for 32 minutes and speaking to a wonderful guy named Tony who was able to perform an override, I now have $120 in flight credits to use for our January grad school scouting trip!
> 
> Sorry, I know this isn't weight loss/health related, but I hope it might be able to help some of you out!



Thanks for the heads up.  We are trying to plan a trip away as a gift for my parents' 50th anniversary this fall, but I'm afraid the sale will end before I can make a decision.  oh well.

GLad you saved!



my3princes said:


> Just a fly by post as I should be in bed by now.
> 
> QOTD:  I would without a doubt have a personal chef for dinner.  I struggle with so many activities in the evening it would make life so much more simple.
> 
> 
> Work is going well.  Tomorrow night we have the lacrosse party then that is done for the year.  DH and oldest DS will play in a Men's league, but I won't have to do anything but watch.
> 
> We've decided to go camping this weekend though I'm not sure when I'll find time to pack the camper and we don't know where we're going yet



Have we talked about Moosehillock campground?  I"ve heard good things about it but never been there myself.  



trinaweena said:


> Well. i guess you could say we had a bad couple of days as far as dieting and mood goes.  Thanks all of ya'll who encouraged me not to give up.  I can say i'm ready to get back on track.  Although I had a bad lunch, I did get a good dinner in, turkey burger and veggies.  I have these fiber one sandwhich thins, 90 calories and obviously fiber, that i use instead of buns for my turkey and veggie burgers.
> 
> I have not been tracking my food but im back on track starting tomorrow.  Also despite my bad eating I have no let myself give up on excersice.  I did pretty much give up on 30 day shred, but I hope to get back into it once this class ends (saturday is our last class, which is sad because i loved this class and this professor, but i'm pretty sure we will remain friends so im ok with that).  I did see a difference on 30 day shred, and ive never done strength training before so i thought it was a great workout.  At the moment, I actually cannot do it because I usually do it right before bed (I know, bad time to excercise, but it helps me sleep and its when i have time!) and i do it in my room which is just a mess right now! I barely have a floor. With working EVERY day and class I just havent had time. Next week we're back on track with that.  I don't know, i know i should not make excuses but i feel like at least i know im going to be back on track next week when i get my day off back and this class ends.
> 
> But I have been keeping up with my running and...I really like running, guys. I mean i feel like i could be very serious about this. I have three races coming up in the fall and I just want to be a runner for real. I'm learning as I go, I make sure im going slow, building my strength and learning what else i need to do to be the best i can be.  I understand its going to be a long road, but i try to push myself when i know i can do it.  I follow the couch 2 5k program and im on week 3 and im finding it difficult but also easy. At the end of my workout i ususally push myself to do a 1/4 mile straight running. I only push because I KNOW I CAN DO IT! The other day I did a full mile at a run. I had to stop every 1/4 mile and i allowed myself 30 seconds to catch my breath and then KEPT GOING! I kept telling myself, your not gonna die, YOU CAN DO THIS! I want to RUN my 5k in sept.
> 
> In keeping with the running thing I looked at bikes today because i would really like to cross train and bike on the days where i dont run. I'm not looking to get real into biking, but we have a bike trail next to our house (thats where i run) and my friend and i used to bike all the time till 1) i ran over my bike and 2) my friend moved away.  I really enjoy biking and I guess I really have to start saving up for a bike.
> 
> So any runners on this board, would love some advice! Any kind of advice that youd be willing to give! I'm also looking at camelbaks to solve the problem of omg i need water!
> 
> Another question for everyone, how do you ya'll feel about protein shakes?  I have been kind of doing the special k challenge. I love the cerreal and i have recently gotten addicted to the choc shakes and the choc pb bars.  Just wonering what anyone else thought about them?
> 
> So I guess I'm here I'm back on track (hopefully) and thanks to everyone. I'm going to make an effort to come here at least once a day and update ya'll. I cant promise i will always get to replies but i will be reading everything! Hugs to all




Sounds like you are well back on track and OP!!  



Graciesmom77 said:


> So I am back yet again. My name is Michelle and I am a stay at home mom of 4 little girls, ages almost 10, 8, 2 and 2 1/2 months. I am from Ohio and I am a total geek who loves magic of any kind, Harry Potter, Lord of the Rings and oh yeah, Disney! lol
> 
> I have struggled with my weight my entire life and would love to get it under control. Most of the time the idea of losing a big amount of weight seems like an impossible dream, like winning the lottery, but hopefully my numbers will pop up and I can't kick this weight in the bum!
> 
> I am doing the WW online right now and have done pretty well with food the last few days. Nursing the baby makes my ravenous at all times so I was struggling before WW, but I am trying to focus on doing better. No exercise yet, though I did get Zumba for Playstation 3 for Mothers Day and can't wait to try it!
> 
> Oh by the way, my 2 month old slept through the night 2 nights in a row!!!!
> 
> Not that has anything to do with weight loss, its just that I am so darn excited. Sleep my old friend, how I've missed you!



So glad to see you back!  And nice job on getting the baby to sleep..... I swear my kids didn't totally sleep through the night for YEARS!



cclovesdis said:


> I woke up before the alarm went off, but I only woke up once or maybe twice throughout the night, so I'm not complaining. Okay, I'm not complaining too much.
> 
> I do feel better this morning than I did last morning though.
> 
> Today will be an OP day with regards to eating. I peeked at the scale yesterday and I am up over half a pound since Friday. I am still down from last week's weigh-in at WW though. I will have to weigh-in there on Friday as my sister and BIL came last night and I'll probably work late tonight. I may be able to go on Thursday night, but I'm not sure yet. I did go to the gym last night and got in the best workout since the last time I did a C25K walk/run. I did 7+ miles on the recumbent bike in 35 minutes. Something about under a 5-min. mile makes me very
> 
> Today's plan is to make breakfast. I also have to remember to pack a morning snack. Grapes? I'll see what we have. Dinner is probably leftovers and we have some of the dinner I made left, so if we do have leftovers, I'll have that. Lunch will be my usual chicken breast sandwich. Exercise may or may not happen today. Maybe the Wii Fit? I feel like exercising so maybe it will happen today.
> 
> Well, my alarm telling me to "get up" went off so I must go. Looking forward to a good day at work and an OP day.



Sounds like you are having a great week!!  Keep it up.



dumbo_buddy said:


> GOOD MORRRRRRNING BIGGEST LOSERS!!!!!!!
> 
> everyone awake??? good  i'm nancy and i'll be your coach for the next week and two days. i hope to be half as helpful as so many of our previous coaches have been!
> 
> in an effort to gather some much needed pixie dust...ok, it's totally a selfish thing really because i so desperately want our september WDW trip to work out...i thought it might be fun to have, along with our usual QOTD, a disney QOTD too! sometimes i just am able to get on and WISH DIS so i don't get to read enough fun Disney DIS stuff
> 
> QOTD, Wednesday 6/22: We all know that BREAKFAST is the most important meal of the day. Do you adhere to that statement? What is your typical breakfast like? Do you keep it light? How soon before waking do you eat? "They" say we should eat within 30 minutes of waking - do you?
> 
> 
> DUring the school year I am up anytime between 4 and 6 am (depending on whether there is a morning swim practice, my morning workout schedule, whether I am working that day, etc)  But I don't usually eat until about 7 am.  Summer is a bit more of a crap shoot.  Swim mornings I am up very early and other days I sleep until about 7am.  Again, I don't eat right away. It depends on my workout schedule, etc.
> 
> DUring my "normal" Weight Watchers days my breakfast changes frequently.... high fiber english muffins with peanut butter or cream cheese, yogurt and fruit, cottage cheese and fruit, high fiber cereal (Fiberone, GoLean, Special K vanilla almond) with almond milk, oatmeal with a bit of brown sugar or agave nectar, grits, cream of wheat,  scrambled egg whites with veggies.... those are many of my standards.  PLus I often throw in a serving of veggies for breakfast.... usually dinner leftovers, but sometimes I steam some broccoli or cauliflower.   I usually have coffee or green tea or my special morning hot drink with breakfast.
> 
> Now, while I am trying to watch my carbs a bit more breakfast has been a bit more limited...... egg white omelet with cheese, scrambled egg whites with veggies (broccoli, spinach, roasted red pepper, onions.... whatever is around), or steel cut oats with a bit of agave and/or stevia, sometimes a serving of fruit with any of those.  Coffee or tea.
> 
> DISNEY QOTD Wednesday 6/22: Won't you tell me about your first trip to Disney?? DL or WDW? How old were you? Who were you with? What is your favorite memory from the trip? Were you hooked by trip #1??
> 
> First trip....first week of December 1974 (yup, I'm VERY old compared to most of you it seems, based on your stories!).... I was 10.  Visited with my brother, parents, and grandparents (who had been a few times already).  It was my first plane trip, first time in a hotel, first time out of New England.  It was all a HUGE culture shock for me!
> 
> Favorite memory.... hard to say.... probably meeting Mickey (he was SHORT!) or Pluto (really playful!)  or seeing the HUMONGOUS Christmas tree in the MK.  Or not being able to get to sleep the night before we left..... I truly laid there watching my Mickey clock go round and round.
> 
> We spent a few days at MK (these were the days of ticket books... we were lucky that Dgrandparents had some extra "E" tickets from previous visits to share!), a day at SeaWorld, and a day at Busch Gardens.  It was quite the trip!  We flew Eastern Airlines and stayed at the Contemporary while in Orlando!  Wish I had more memories of the Contemporary, but I only remember being overwhelmed by that giant mural in the lobby.  I don't remember the room at all.
> 
> We have GREAT (silent) home movies from that trip though!!
> 
> Definitely loved it, but it was kind of DRILLED into me that it was a "trip of a lifetime" and I never thought much about going back.
> 
> We returned when Epcot opened  for a short visit during college spring breaktime in 1983 (with my brother and parents).  I think we spent one day at MK and one (very rainy) day at Epcot.  I was more interested in WS and the signs about "coming attractions (I swear they were going to have an "Africa" in WS.... I remember the sign having a giraffe on it!.... maybe I was delusional from all the rain??).
> 
> I hope everyone has a great, OP day. Drink you water, eat your veggies, stay AWAY from the junk and..."Don't go out of your WEIGH to please anyone but yourself!" That's a quote my Aunt Ann always says - she has lost a bunch of weight and kept it off successfully and it's her mantra.
> 
> "Everybody neat and pretty? Then on with the show!"



Thanks!!



donac said:


> Good Wednesday morning everyone
> 
> I made it throught the last week of school without yelling at anyone. I usually blow up at one time or another.
> 
> I will post last week's results later today.  I will also make comments later.  I slept in and want to get somethings done this morning.
> 
> Have a happy and healthy day.



Nice job keeping your cool at school!



SettinSail said:


> My typical breakfast is Special K cereal with raisins and 1.5% milk.  It's the lowest fat milk we can find here.  My daily plan is to get up at 7, get DH & DS out the door at 7:30, exercise, shower and eat breakfast around 8:30.  Does not always go according to plan but that's what I usually eat.  On the weekends DH will fix us a huge breakfast of eggs or omelets with bacon or sausage or sometimes pancakes.
> 
> YUM.... glad I'm not at your house on the weekends!  I love breakfast foods!
> 
> Kathy - thanks for posting about your struggle with junk food.  I took that very much to heart and could have written those same words.  I will commit to doing better in that area too for myself and my family
> 
> Well, my lazy day yesterday had a very good ending.  We have come to a verbal agreement to rent the house we were trying to get.  We get the keys next Friday, hard to believe.   We are getting a pretty good rent based on the ones I saw online.  The one we were interested in prior to this one was 600 sf smaller and cost $100 more per month.  This one is in a much better location too, on a quiet cul de sac but still on the golf course.  DS also won the coaches award for his soccer team at the athletics banquet last night  They actually gave all 4 awards for the team as coaches award rather than an MVP, most improved, etc.  I thought that was neat.  I was able to deliver and collect on 3 more items for sale and got an item back that a friend had borrowed that we want to sell.   My good luck came to an end this afternoon though - I had a teacher at the school email me to get her items and I was set to meet her at 2:15 but I couldn't find a ride to school.  My 2 closest neighbors that have kids at the school were nowhere to be found and not answering their cell phones  Hopefully I can set another meeting with her soon.
> 
> Well, we have a 4 day weekend, this is the 3rd public holiday in the month of June.  This one is called corpus christi, I read what it's about but can't re-explain it here   No school Thurs and Friday.  We are just going to be around the house getting our suitcases ready for next week and possibly meeting friends at the Biergarten some days.  We may make a visit to the Black Forest for DH to look for his cuckoo clock.
> 
> Have a great day Losers!
> 
> Shawn



Yet another holiday?  When do they get any work done???

HOpe you find a great clock.  



trinaweena said:


> Wow so definatley didn't get that run in! About 30 seconds before I was going to head out the sky opened up! It's been downpouring and thundering ever since.  I don't know if its the weather but I just feel exhausted. I only woke up an hour before I usually do but I'm really feeling it, having some coffee now hoping it will wake me up before work.
> 
> Looking at my food plan for today I realize that i'm going to be very hungry if I only have a protein shake for dinner, espcially since i will have to take my break at 5 and then will be working till 9.  I think I will make a salad instead with some tuna of top for dinner. Salads worry me though cause I can't stand a dry salad but I never know whats ok to use for dressing!



It is okay to use whatever you WANT for dressing.  It depends more on you counting it correctly (whether you are counting calories, carbs, Points, or whatever).  

I'm partial to the Paul Newman light dressings... most especially the Balsamic vinagarette.... I believe it is just 45 calories per serving and super tasty.  But I also make my own dressings with EVOO, rice wine vinegar, mustard, etc.  

When I don't have "familiar" dressings handy, I just stick with oil and vinegar or vinegar and lemon juice.  Salsa makes a GREAT light dressing too!  



JacksLilWench said:


> Well, if I wasn't awake before, I am now!!  This is gonna be a good week, I can feel it, haha.
> 
> I do try to eat breakfast every day.  It may not be the "best" breakfast, but I try to get something in me.  This morning it was steel cut oats with a little brown sugar and milk with coffee.  It was so tasty!  And you can mix it up and put fruit in there like berries too.  It usually keeps me full until early in the afternoon- and it's easy to make!
> 
> As for the Disney QOTD- the first trip I ever made to Disney was Disneyland in 2001, and I have been hooked like a fish ever since!!  I was 14 years old, and in the pictures I look like I might as well be seven I'm grinning so hard.  We stayed at the Candy Cane Inn, which backs up right to the Magic Kingdom, and were able to see the fireworks displays a couple times from the hotel courtyard.  The last night there in line for the parking trams, I cried and cried- I was just totally inconsolable   I was with my mom and sister.  I think my favorite memory from the trip is meeting Mickey for the first time.  I'll have to post the picture on here, as soon as I get it on my computer!



LOve to see pictures!



trinaweena said:


> I am counting calories (or trying to haha!) What I made today was mixed greens (darker stuff I CANT STAND ice berg mixes or anything like that), baby spinach, diced onions, carrots, green oinions, kidney beans, and a salad fixins mix thing that has some dried cranberry and some seeds and nuts and stuff just to give it a nice crunch. I plan on putting some tuna on top when i get to work and I brought a tiny bit of light seasame ginger dressing, so I think that will do me for now, or for today at least haha. I very much like an asian feel to my salads, and to my food in general.  As i put it to my boyfriend all the time, "I'm in the mood for chopstick food" Whether its chinese, thai, vietnamese, or japanese I'm a huge fan of asian food. (Although I also REALLY LOVE mexican! But i havent figured out how to make that healthy yet



Paul Newman's also makes a great light Sesame Ginger dressing and a lowfat Asian.

For mexican cravings.... I make a big green salad and top it with one crunched up taco shell, a few scoops of fat free refried beans, maybe even some black beans, maybe some lowfat shredded cheddar, sometimes a small scoop of guacamole, and then, my special "mexican" creamy dressing (three heaping tablespoons of mild salsa mixed with 1 TB. of Bolthouse Farms creamy yogurt blue cheese dressing...).  DELICIOUS!  You could add lean seasoned taco meat or some grilled chicken as well.

****************
Afternoon folks!

Just a quick word for you "breakfast haters".  There is NO RULE that breakfast has to be cereal or eggs or english muffins.  Turkey sandwich, fruit, salad, fish, chicken.... anything like that would work!  

As usual, the day got away from me.  And it is STILL zooming by, so I can't stay and chat.  Just wanted to check in to see how everyone was doing.  

DS is waiting to do a "project" with me, so I've gotta fly.  I'll try to pop on again later...................P


----------



## my3princes

dumbo_buddy said:


> GOOD MORRRRRRNING BIGGEST LOSERS!!!!!!!
> 
> everyone awake??? good  i'm nancy and i'll be your coach for the next week and two days. i hope to be half as helpful as so many of our previous coaches have been!
> 
> in an effort to gather some much needed pixie dust...ok, it's totally a selfish thing really because i so desperately want our september WDW trip to work out...i thought it might be fun to have, along with our usual QOTD, a disney QOTD too! sometimes i just am able to get on and WISH DIS so i don't get to read enough fun Disney DIS stuff
> 
> QOTD, Wednesday 6/22: We all know that BREAKFAST is the most important meal of the day. Do you adhere to that statement? What is your typical breakfast like? Do you keep it light? How soon before waking do you eat? "They" say we should eat within 30 minutes of waking - do you?
> 
> DISNEY QOTD Wednesday 6/22: Won't you tell me about your first trip to Disney?? DL or WDW? How old were you? Who were you with? What is your favorite memory from the trip? Were you hooked by trip #1??
> 
> I hope everyone has a great, OP day. Drink you water, eat your veggies, stay AWAY from the junk and..."Don't go out of your WEIGH to please anyone but yourself!" That's a quote my Aunt Ann always says - she has lost a bunch of weight and kept it off successfully and it's her mantra.
> 
> "Everybody neat and pretty? Then on with the show!"



I do eat breakfast everyday and usually within 10 minutes of getting up.  I never used to, but when I truly decided to lose weight I had to start and now I wake up hungry.  I usually have a sandwich thin skim coated with low fat peanut butter and fluff.


My first trip to WDW was on our honeymoon in 1992.  It was the first trip for both of us.  We tent camped at Fort Wilderness and it was HOT!!  That is the only trip we were ready to come home.  Definitely not hooked.  MGM was just opening and was much smaller than it is now.  We even went to River Country which was the first water park.  Our second trip was with our two oldest son's in 1998.  That was when we were hooked, seeing it through their eyes.  I remember planning to go back to the hotel early the last night to pack for our flight and our oldest who was 2 1/2 cried.  We had to buy them sweatshirts as we weren't prepared for the evening chill.  We stayed until they kicked us out.  Peter Pan's flight was our last ride.  We still laugh about it .



Pam  we went to Moosehillock last month.  It was nice, kind of spead out with lots of walking and HUGE mosquitos   We may go back later in the summer as friends have a seasonal there.


----------



## Worfiedoodles

lisah0711 said:


> Which leads me to the QOTD for 6/19:
> 
> *How would you rate your "diet rage"?
> * Low- I'm moving slowly, but I'm on my way!
> * Moderate- Everyone's moving except me
> * High- I'm screaming but no one can hear me!
> * All Over The Board- It's stop and go all the way *



My diet rage varies by the day, today it's Low, so I'm Thankful 



pjlla said:


> *QOTD: What is the one or two items that you would miss the MOST if your entire home disappeared today?  (Assume that all of your family and pets were safe and healthy and that all of your photos were safely backed up off-site somewhere.... cause they should be!!)*



Tough question -- I'm trying to think of something I couldn't replace -- I'd say some of the craft items made by my parents. I think I'd just miss the familiar -- I'm a creature of habit and having everything be new would be disconcerting at best. 



pjlla said:


> Here is today's QOTD:
> 
> If you could have a personal chef who took care of one meal a day, which meal would it be and why?
> 
> Maybe breakfast, because it is hard to get moving that early in the day?
> Maybe lunch, because brown-bagging it is getting old?
> Maybe dinner, because you hate the rush at the end of the day?
> 
> BONUS.... if you could trade the personal chef for one hour of maid service every day, would you??



Definitely dinner, that's the meal I have problems with being satisfied with. I would not trade for the personnel chef, I am willing to live with my level of filth 



dumbo_buddy said:


> GOOD MORRRRRRNING BIGGEST LOSERS!!!!!!!
> 
> Wow, someone is clearly awakened by a toddler....I need that enthusiasm!
> 
> QOTD, Wednesday 6/22: We all know that BREAKFAST is the most important meal of the day. Do you adhere to that statement? What is your typical breakfast like? Do you keep it light? How soon before waking do you eat? "They" say we should eat within 30 minutes of waking - do you?
> 
> My breakfast consists of fruit and hot tea after my shower around 7:30...and then I finish it later with a homemade banana muffin, orange, and yogurt spread between 9 and 11. I at the first fruit after the treadmill and shower, so it's not within 30 minutes of waking, more like 1.5 hrs.
> 
> DISNEY QOTD Wednesday 6/22: Won't you tell me about your first trip to Disney?? DL or WDW? How old were you? Who were you with? What is your favorite memory from the trip? Were you hooked by trip #1??



My first trip to Disney was part of my honeymoon, and I was 25. I was with my dh. My favorite memory I can share  is riding Space Mountain. I had dreamed of it for so long, and I was thrilled to have the dream come true.  I was definitely hooked, but I knew I'd never get dh back there without a kidlet  His Disney disgust began early 

I've been swamped at work this week, so this is my first chance to spend any time on the DIS at all. On the bright side, my eating and exercise are going well. 

No time for replies, but I love the photos,  to anyone who needs it, and Congratulations to our Graduate!

Maria


----------



## tigger813

Well, it's raining hard here! 

And I get to take Ashleigh to see the doctor and possibly for an x-ray as she kicked a pole yesterday at recess and her foot is pretty swollen and sore especially to the touch! That will teach her a lesson not to kick something when she's mad!

Izzie and I had a pretty good afternoon though I think she is starting to miss me already. She was a little cranky this afternoon and argumentative and whiny! We rode the merry go round, had lunch, got the Cars 2 game and she also wanted a mini Bolt at the Disney store. We bought Gnomeo and Juliet to watch tomorrow after school. I got Brian the new Weird Al CD as a late Father's Day present from Izzie. 

I had a small roast beef from D'ANgelos for lunch with VT cheddar and horseradish. I also ate a couple fries and 2 of Izzie's chicken nuggets. 

Well, I need something to drink and a snack since I don't know how long I will be gone at the doctor's. We were going to have burgers for supper but now that's kind of up in the air. Maybe I'll just make those now in case we have to wait at the dr's.


TTFN


----------



## Graciesmom77

QOTD: I would LOVE to have a chef cook dinner, as I have recently discovered I dislike cooking. I have been cooking for many years because I have to for my family, but recently I realized I just do it because I have to, not because I enjoy it at all. I would not trade it for a maid, I would much rather clean then cook.

QOTD: I am trying to eat breakfast now that I am trying to be healthier, but usually I have no appetite until later in the day. I do like breakfast foods though because I am a vegetarian and there just seems to be more options for non meat items at breakfast time. Cereal, pancakes, yogurt, muffins, potaotes..... Ok now I am making myself hungry. lol

Disney QOTD: Our first trip was in 2006 with my husband and the 2 kids we had at the time, and I was AMAZING. I was 26 before I got to go to Disney and I instantly fell in love, We went down at Halloween time and went to the MNSSHP and it rained like a monsoon, but I still loved it. We went again in 2008 and I am DYING to go back again. We are hoping this Christmas time but we'll see.

I can't seem to get the time, energy or motivation to exercise. I know I need to get my butt in gear so hopefully sometime this week I will get moving.

The baby slept pretty well, though not all night. I have to go to bed when she does and not stay up all night reading the DIS boards! 

Hope everyone is having a great strong day!


----------



## Rose&Mike

Thank you so much to everyone who has coached this week! I have been very mia, but things seem to be going just fine!



dumbo_buddy said:


> GOOD MORRRRRRNING BIGGEST LOSERS!!!!!!!
> 
> everyone awake??? good  i'm nancy and i'll be your coach for the next week and two days. i hope to be half as helpful as so many of our previous coaches have been!
> 
> in an effort to gather some much needed pixie dust...ok, it's totally a selfish thing really because i so desperately want our september WDW trip to work out...i thought it might be fun to have, along with our usual QOTD, a disney QOTD too! sometimes i just am able to get on and WISH DIS so i don't get to read enough fun Disney DIS stuff
> 
> QOTD, Wednesday 6/22: We all know that BREAKFAST is the most important meal of the day. Do you adhere to that statement? What is your typical breakfast like? Do you keep it light? How soon before waking do you eat? "They" say we should eat within 30 minutes of waking - do you?
> 
> DISNEY QOTD Wednesday 6/22: Won't you tell me about your first trip to Disney?? DL or WDW? How old were you? Who were you with? What is your favorite memory from the trip? Were you hooked by trip #1??
> 
> I hope everyone has a great, OP day. Drink you water, eat your veggies, stay AWAY from the junk and..."Don't go out of your WEIGH to please anyone but yourself!" That's a quote my Aunt Ann always says - she has lost a bunch of weight and kept it off successfully and it's her mantra.
> 
> "Everybody neat and pretty? Then on with the show!"


I eat breakfast everyday. Usually within 30 minutes or so of getting up. If I have a big workout or run planned then I might wait until afterwards. I go through phases where I will eat the same thing for weeks and then get tired and move on to something else. Right now I am having a combo of 2 g-f chex cereals, a few chopped nuts and skim milk. Yum! Sometimes I throw in some fruit.

My first trip was to DL probably 87 or 88, can't remember. We lived in San Diego and often went for the day. It was great to be able to get up and say--ok let's go to DL today. My first trip to WDW was in 1994 when DS was 3. It was our first real vacation. Mike had just gotten out of the Navy about 6 months before. We stayed at Wilderness Lodge--the first December they were open. It was awesome--only 4 days, but we had such a nice time. DS wanted a Pooh "panny" pack that he wore everywhere. He was afraid of the characters except Minnie Mouse. He would hug Minnie. He came home with a Minnie to sleep with. He fell asleep on the flight from MCO to ATL and slept through a plane change and the entire next flight. He was pooped! 



mommyof2Pirates said:


> You look absolutely gorgeous and so healthy and fit.


Thank you so much for saying this Lindsay--and thanks to everyone who made such nice comments. I can honestly say that for the first time in my life I like the way I look. Maybe 40something is the new 20something.



dumbo_buddy said:


> one of my absolute favorite things about WDW is "the bubble." you can escape to a land of happiness and with little effort can have no clue what's going on in the world!


This is what Mike likes the most. We only watch espn or the weather channel and we rarely look at a newspaper. We call it "mindless fun."



Connie96 said:


> Oh, and my mom and dad are planning to go with us!! So between them and DD, we've got THREE first-timers on our hands.  I *seriously* can not wait! (That's the other reason I'm diggin' September... it's just SOONER!!)
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, "excited" doesn't even come close. When I actually do book this thing, I won't even have to post it here. That squealing you'll hear coming from the middle of Texas... that'll be me.
> 
> *******************
> And another little perk about all this WDW excitement. I'm NOT thinking about FOOD!  Seriously. My lunch hour is over in 8 minutes and I haven't eaten yet because I don't want to stop working on this! I was telling DH that if giddiness  burns calories, I have no doubt I can lose what I want to lose before the trip. (Don't worry. I promise you, I won't starve. Gonna eat right now.)
> 
> (Okay, I was just going thru the smilie list looking for little hyper dude  and I noticed little crutches dude for the first time...   Bwahahahaha...  Totally cracked me up.)


I'm so excited for you, Connie! How is it going with the crutches?



tigger813 said:


> And I get to take Ashleigh to see the doctor and possibly for an x-ray as she kicked a pole yesterday at recess and her foot is pretty swollen and sore especially to the touch! That will teach her a lesson not to kick something when she's mad!


Why is it that every kid seems to need to learn that lesson! We had a MiLB player who was around 21 or so who wasn't hitting well. This was a couple of years ago. So he got mad and punched the water cooler. Guess what happened? Broke his hand! He was in a cast for 6 weeks. So every game he had to videotape when our team was batting--that was his punishment. He sat in our section. We'd smile at him and he'd look emabarrassed. Hopefully he learned his lesson! Hopefully the foot isn't broken!

*******
Still here, still maintaining. I feel really bad for being very absent this challenge. We have had a few challenges at home that have been sucking up a lot my energy, but hopefully some of the stuff will be resolved this week.

It has been good for me in a way to be stressed out because I am learning more about how to maintain.

So here's what I am figuring out:
1. I don't have to be perfect, but I do have to be reasonable. 
2. I have my range set at a point that is low enough to keep me in the size clothes I want and is just a little bit challenging. That's a good thing. I contemplated raising my maintain range a pound or two to take some of the pressure off me but decided that was a bad idea. 
3. I need to weigh every day. Every day. Not once a week. When I am this stressed I could easily see myself putting on 3 or 4 pounds in a week. I don't know if this makes sense, but I am ok with being on the high end of my maintain range, but if I thought I had really put the pounds back on I am afraid I would throw in the towel. Weighing every day is keeping me on track.
4. I do not need to exercise every day. This is a big one, since I have been known to be an overachiever at times when it comes to exercise. 4 really good workouts a week (60+ minutes) seems to do the trick.
5. If you don't lift for two weeks, your muscle tone goes away. But it comes back quickly when you start lifting again.

I hope everyone is having a good week! I am going to try to be a little more active, but the next couple days are still a little crazy. Hopefully by the weekend we will know better what is going on here.


----------



## JacksLilWench

*Nancy/Dumbo_buddy* (I don't know why I can't remember _anybody's_ name on here!)

I don't make the instant steel cut oats- but also don't have any kids and I only work part=time, so I have the time to do it the long way, haha.  I like to do it in the afternoon though, that way I've already eaten and I have the time.  The brand I use is called John McCann's Irish Oatmeal, and you make 4 servings at once.  So I do it in the afternoon  and pour it into a Tupperware and keep it in the fridge.  

Once it cools I cut it into four pieces, and then when I make it I just pull out one piece.  I heat up a skillet with a little non-stick spray to medium, put the piece on there to heat up, and break it up into smaller pieces (about an inch big or so)  Once it starts to heat up pretty good, I just pour in 1/4 cup of skim milk, so it has somewhere to spread out to.  After that you give it a good stir and you're ready to go   It's really easy, even though looking at it sounds kinda complicated, haha.  You should try it out!!


----------



## donac

QOTD  I would love to have a personal chef to make dinner.  Sometimes it is just a pain when I get home from school.  BUT I would love to have a maid to clean the house.  That is the job I really hate. 

QOTD  I do eat breakfast  I change things around.  Cereal, or a smoothie or eggs and toast.

For those who want something like a mcdonalds you might want to try this.  A 100 calorie sandwich thin or 100 calorie english muffin, 1 soy breakfast patty (I usually microwave it to thaw and then slice it in half and finish cooking it in the pan while I cook up some egg beaters.  It is less than 250 calories.

QOTD First off Pam I am older than you since DW opened when I was in junior or senior year in high school.  My math teacher went to a conference in Phila and was having a so so time so he went to the airport and hopped on a plane to Orlando for the rest of the weekend.  

My first trip was to DL on my honeymoon.  I had been in love with the DL by watching the Wonderful World of Disney on Sunday nights.  It will be 33 years this August.


----------



## dumbo_buddy

Connie96 said:


> Well, if I wasn't awake before...
> 
> hehe, even online i'm loud!
> 
> Great idea! I hate having to decide whether to read trip reports or come in here when I'm short on time. (What are your September dates looking like? I've got September on my radar too!)
> 
> we are hoping (and praying and wishing) to go sept. 11-17. we have a reservation to stay at bay lake towers one bedroom for the week. i'm so excited and i just HAVE to go! i'll be 29 into 30 weeks pg then and although i know it'll be hot, it'll still be nice to be in disney. plus, so far i've been pretty good about getting out and exercising so i'm hoping to feel good while i'm there instead of blobbish like i felt with thomas (i was on bedrest and a total blob). when are you thinking of going??? it would be fun to meet up! i LOVED meeting WISH people when i was down for the princess! i was SO nervous about meeting them too. silly. everyone is so nice (i'm looking at you, *rose, lisa, kathy, and maria!!)*
> 
> I always eat breakfast. "Typical" is Kashi Go Lean and skim milk. I prefer to eat as soon as my feet touch the floor, but I also like to wait until I'm ready for work so that my breakfast carries me a little longer and closer to lunch. Until about a month ago, DD had requested (demanded?) a cereal bar every morning since she could chew. Now, all of a sudden, she wants other things so, we've been eating breakfast together - Kashi waffles (her: 2 with syrup, me: 1 with almond butter and honey), or English muffin (again with almond butter), or cereal, or scrambled egg (white) sandwich. So, yes, light and healthy most of the time.
> 
> DS likes waffles and i keep forgetting to buy them! duh. i can barely get him to eat anything so you'd think i'd buy what he likes! he's been doing scrambled eggs and toast (he'll eat a little) so i'm happy with that.
> 
> Well, DH and I "discovered" WDW together on our Honeymoon in 1996. (I was 23 and he was 26). Neither of us had ever been and we knew absolutely nothing about it. Looking back, we did really love it that first time, but I don't think we got really good and hooked until our second trip, 6 years later. We've been 2 more times since then and I can hardly wait to get back again. I really need to go *home*.
> 
> i love hearing how people who have started going to disney as adults seem to love it just as much if not more than those who have been going since before they can remember. just really shows how great disney is!!
> 
> Well, I'm still in the research phase and not quite "planning" yet but we're looking at September for right now. We're also interested in December but until WDW releases the late fall/winter offers (which won't happen until after the current Sept offers expire, of course), it's hard to decide.
> 
> early december is a great time to go! it was cold this past december but it was empty! if i wasn't BY MYSELF WITH A 17 MONTH OLD i would have really loved that time!
> 
> *******************
> And another little perk about all this WDW excitement. I'm NOT thinking about FOOD!  Seriously. My lunch hour is over in 8 minutes and I haven't eaten yet because I don't want to stop working on this! I was telling DH that if giddiness  burns calories, I have no doubt I can lose what I want to lose before the trip. (Don't worry. I promise you, I won't starve. Gonna eat right now.)



hey, whatever helps keep us away from food, right??? 



pjlla said:


> Afternoon folks!
> 
> Just a quick word for you "breakfast haters".  There is NO RULE that breakfast has to be cereal or eggs or english muffins.  Turkey sandwich, fruit, salad, fish, chicken.... anything like that would work!
> 
> As usual, the day got away from me.  And it is STILL zooming by, so I can't stay and chat.  Just wanted to check in to see how everyone was doing.
> 
> DS is waiting to do a "project" with me, so I've gotta fly.  I'll try to pop on again later...................P



you are so right that breakfast doesn't have to be "breakfast" foods. i have another aunt who has lost a lot of weight (sheesh, all my aunts seem to be losing). anyway, this one is my aunt mary. she's lost 25 lbs and weighs less than me now! she has been having a turkey sandwich with avocado every morning for breakfast. protein, carbs, fat. done and done!



my3princes said:


> I do eat breakfast everyday and usually within 10 minutes of getting up.  I never used to, but when I truly decided to lose weight I had to start and now I wake up hungry.  I usually have a sandwich thin skim coated with low fat peanut butter and fluff.
> 
> 
> My first trip to WDW was on our honeymoon in 1992.  It was the first trip for both of us.  We tent camped at Fort Wilderness and it was HOT!!  That is the only trip we were ready to come home.  Definitely not hooked.  MGM was just opening and was much smaller than it is now.  We even went to River Country which was the first water park.  Our second trip was with our two oldest son's in 1998.  That was when we were hooked, seeing it through their eyes.  I remember planning to go back to the hotel early the last night to pack for our flight and our oldest who was 2 1/2 cried.  We had to buy them sweatshirts as we weren't prepared for the evening chill.  We stayed until they kicked us out.  Peter Pan's flight was our last ride.  We still laugh about it ..



it's so great to see disney through the kiddo's eyes, right? i can't wait til thomas remembers and talks about it. it's been great going there with him. and another honeymooner at disney!  i'm surprised we didn't do disney for our honeymoon! 



Worfiedoodles said:


> My first trip to Disney was part of my honeymoon, and I was 25. I was with my dh. My favorite memory I can share  is riding Space Mountain. I had dreamed of it for so long, and I was thrilled to have the dream come true.  I was definitely hooked, but I knew I'd never get dh back there without a kidlet  His Disney disgust began early



a disney honeymooner!  squee! disney can be so romantic. and i hate that romance crap! but, like it's place in the "bubble" disney is the one place where i'd allow some romance. sometimes i let john hold my hand when we are there. sometimes 



Graciesmom77 said:


> I can't seem to get the time, energy or motivation to exercise. I know I need to get my butt in gear so hopefully sometime this week I will get moving.
> 
> The baby slept pretty well, though not all night. I have to go to bed when she does and not stay up all night reading the DIS boards!
> 
> Hope everyone is having a great strong day!



you have a newborn! of course you don't feel like exercising! plus, you're not even supposed to workout til your 6 week check up- and you're not that much past it! get out for walks if you can. just a little here and there. if not for exercise, for sanity! i remember taking walks with thomas in the carriage every day just to get out. like, one day we'd walk to the butcher. another day the fruit store. another day to pastosas, the italian deli/fresh pasta store. that's the beauty of living in an old new york 'hood. we still have those within walking distance 



Rose&Mike said:


> *******
> Still here, still maintaining. I feel really bad for being very absent this challenge. We have had a few challenges at home that have been sucking up a lot my energy, but hopefully some of the stuff will be resolved this week.
> 
> It has been good for me in a way to be stressed out because I am learning more about how to maintain.
> 
> So here's what I am figuring out:
> 1. I don't have to be perfect, but I do have to be reasonable.
> 2. I have my range set at a point that is low enough to keep me in the size clothes I want and is just a little bit challenging. That's a good thing. I contemplated raising my maintain range a pound or two to take some of the pressure off me but decided that was a bad idea.
> 3. I need to weigh every day. Every day. Not once a week. When I am this stressed I could easily see myself putting on 3 or 4 pounds in a week. I don't know if this makes sense, but I am ok with being on the high end of my maintain range, but if I thought I had really put the pounds back on I am afraid I would throw in the towel. Weighing every day is keeping me on track.
> 4. I do not need to exercise every day. This is a big one, since I have been known to be an overachiever at times when it comes to exercise. 4 really good workouts a week (60+ minutes) seems to do the trick.
> 5. If you don't lift for two weeks, your muscle tone goes away. But it comes back quickly when you start lifting again.
> 
> I hope everyone is having a good week! I am going to try to be a little more active, but the next couple days are still a little crazy. Hopefully by the weekend we will know better what is going on here.



hehe, didn't baby Tom know that "panny" packs are soooo a fashion faux pas? LOL! how cute! panny pack.

hugs for you rose, you have alot on your plate. i think you should be crowned the biggest loser hero - you're dealing with alot of stress and doing it beautifully. i think alot of us (well, we wouldn't be here if we didn't) don't deal with stress and food very well. and here you are maintaining through it all. yeah, ok, i know it's been very hard for you but you're doing it! and learning lessons along the way! me? i tend to cry in my cookies. so you are my personal weight loss hero! 

i think your #4 point is very important. i was turning into a running nazi when i first started thinking i needed to run everyday or else i'd be 200 lbs heavier the next day. nope. your body needs a break. your muscles and joints need a break. when i take a break i always come back the day after feeling better on my runs. i have to remind myself on my days off and make sure to get back out there the following day though!



JacksLilWench said:


> *Nancy/Dumbo_buddy* (I don't know why I can't remember _anybody's_ name on here!)
> 
> I don't make the instant steel cut oats- but also don't have any kids and I only work part=time, so I have the time to do it the long way, haha.  I like to do it in the afternoon though, that way I've already eaten and I have the time.  The brand I use is called John McCann's Irish Oatmeal, and you make 4 servings at once.  So I do it in the afternoon  and pour it into a Tupperware and keep it in the fridge.
> 
> Once it cools I cut it into four pieces, and then when I make it I just pull out one piece.  I heat up a skillet with a little non-stick spray to medium, put the piece on there to heat up, and break it up into smaller pieces (about an inch big or so)  Once it starts to heat up pretty good, I just pour in 1/4 cup of skim milk, so it has somewhere to spread out to.  After that you give it a good stir and you're ready to go   It's really easy, even though looking at it sounds kinda complicated, haha.  You should try it out!!



i'm going to try to do that. maybe make a pot of it during naptime and put it in tupperware. i really like the steel cut oats. they taste so much better! 

*************************
one more night til DH is home from san diego. this was only a two night thing (well one for him as he's doing the red eye tonight) so not that bad. usually he's gone for a week or more at a time and that gets old quick! DH texted me saying that his meeting with petco went really well which bodes well for disney! woot!

i was thinking of getting on the elliptical during naptime but instead read a bunch of DIS trip reports. have you noticed how weird disney fans are???  seriously! i'm one of these weirdos i know but maaaaan some of them are strange folks! what i should have done was steered clear away from the disney dining reviews! wowsa some people can eat! actually, some of them made me feel like even _i_ make good choices while at WDW! lol. and that's saying something! the reports got me very excited. i really enjoy the pictures too! 

tonight we're just going to eat whatever is left in the house. we might just have pb&j's with some fruit. at least i know thomas will eat that! 

tomorrow, weather permitting, is the mets game! i'm pumped for it. haven't been to one this season yet. i'll miss the beer though. but hey, it'll be alot cheaper not having it  the game's at 1:10 which is prime naptime so it may be a disaster but who knows, we may get lucky.


----------



## donac

Good Evening Everyone 

Sorrry this is a day late but with the end of the school year I am off a little bit.


Biggest Loser Week 2 results
Here we celebrate our progress and recognize our superstars.

Reminder:
-if anybody knows they will miss weighing in, just PM and let me know and youll be marked excused 

First some stats

MAINTAINERS:
(staying within 2 lbs of their maintain weight is successfully maintaining!)
# of Maintainers Reporting In & Successfully Maintaining:1
Congrats Rose & Mike

LOSERS:
weigh ins----------------------- 31
gains---------------------------- 3
maintains------------------------ 3
losses-------------------------- 25
Biggest Loser Summer Challenge Week 2!
This weeks group loss is 54.8 lbs

This group has lost 90.4 lbs so far for this challenge. 


Before the weekly superstar list comes the disclaimer. I am human and I make mistakes. If you have any questions please contact me. For your reference this is the magic percentage of weight lost formula - weight loss for the week divided by weight for last week times 100, that gives us the percentage. Now let me test that with my numbers for week 1, click, click, click goes the calculator. Yes, that agrees with the percentage on the magic spreadsheet. (btw if its been more than 1 week between weigh-ins, then the % loss is divided by the number of weeks, to keep everybody on the same basis)

Now let's get to the good stuff. Who were our superstars of the week? This time Ive done a TOP 10 LIST ! That criteria may change from week to week. Hey I'm in charge here and I get paid nothin' to do this so you better take what you can get! (and if theres something you want to know, just ask me!)

The WISH Biggest Loser Summer Challenge Week 1

#10-my3princes           1.645%
#9- cclovesdis             1.684%
#8- DisCanCan             1.740%
#7- mommyof2pirates    1.831%
#6- pjstevens              1.902%
#5- zhoen                   2.064%
#4-susieb16                2.227%      
#3-aamomma              2.2388%
#2- lovedvc                2.588%

and now
The WISH Biggest Loser Summer Challenge 
Week 1 Biggest Loser is:
#1- glss1/2fll                2.84%



Quote from Dare2Dream: How is your week going? Are you OP (on program)? Are you exercising? Drinking that water? You know what to do to make the magic happen. Get on the wagon. We are all here to help you on the journey. We can do this one day at a time. One bite at a time.

Have a happy and healthy day!


Congratulations glss1/2fll


What a great week you had. Keep up the good work. We have a very special clippie reserved for our weekly Biggest Loser. Wear it with pride this week! :

This is our weekly reigning Biggest Loser clippie. We have the large version



or use this
http://photopost.wdwinfo.com/data/500/31040weeklyBLsmall1.jpg
followed by 

or we have a medium version



or use this
http://photopost.wdwinfo.com/data/500/31040weeklyBLmed.jpg
followed by 

and we have a small version



or use
http://photopost.wdwinfo.com/data/500/31040weeklyBLsm.jpg
followed by 

Thanks to ohMom-Molli for these clippies. They were used for a previous BL but we can recycle. Don't they look great!


----------



## bellebookworm9

donac said:


> Biggest Loser Summer Challenge Week 2!
> This weeks group loss is 54.8 lbs
> 
> This group has lost 90.4 lbs so far for this challenge.



Great job everybody! And especially to our top 10. 

Today was an iffy day with points. I used almost all of them this morning, but haven't gone over today. I'll be snacking on fruits and veggies for the rest of the night. I just completed a 48 minute intermediate Zumba workout-the longest one yet. I think I'm becoming an exercise addict!


----------



## dvccruiser76

bellebookworm9 said:


> Now I'm off to watch Harry Potter and the Prisoner of Azkaban. Side note: For YEARS I've been trying to get Mom to read/watch Harry Potter. She had no interest. Saturday night I basically forced her to watch Sorcerer's Stone-and she actually liked it! So last night we watched Chamber of Secrets and we're slowly continuing on-she's even coming to the midnight premiere of Deathly Hallows Part 2 with me and my BFF. Yay for small victories!



I borrowed the last 3 movies from my brother and plan on watching them this week and next, so they are fresh in my mind before I read the second half of the last book and go see the movie. The previews look incredible! 



Disneywedding2010 said:


> WOOHOO!!
> 
> My Bachelors degree came in the mail today



Sweet, great job 



liesel said:


> I was having a hard time climbing and felt like giving up.  Then I remembered that that was "old me" thinking, not "new me."  My son was cheering me the whole way and I managed to make that climb.  It was a great NSV and I was just as proud as I was after the 5K last month.  DH took a picture of Luke and I at the top.  Its not the most flattering picture, but I'm proud of what I did.



It does remind me of the BL. Good job for making it to the top 



Zoesmama03 said:


> Poor dd, Zoe, had a mysterious allergic reaction to something woke up with traveling hives.  My only guess is dairy.  She has been lactose intolerant since birth but alst night after having a couple scoops of Blue Bell chocolate chip cookie dough ice cream she had got a rock hard tummy from bloating and horrible gas pains that included some weirdness in her throat. She said it was like something was coming up but didn't need to throw up.   Oh please let it not be severe reactions starting up.  Before with mild intolerance we just limited cheese, yogurt and ice cream and she drinks soy milk already has since she weaned.  I sure hope maybe her Dr will now get serious about ordering some allergy testing. If not I may change her primary to my family physician that I see when she gets back from maternity leave in August. I know Zoe likes her and has met her via an appointment visit with me.



Welcome back  I hope Zoe is feeling better  Are the hives gone?



pjlla said:


> If you could have a personal chef who took care of one meal a day, which meal would it be and why?




Definitely dinner. It's always a rush getting home around 5:30 and making dinner, doing dishes and giving DS his bath by 7:00. Even harder during tax season when we don't get home until 6:15. 



mikamah said:


> *Sue*-Well, I don't think you can leave danvers now, since the town puts on such a big celebration for Dylan's birthday.  What a fun day for him to have a birthday.  When he gets older, you can take advantage of the family festival events for his birthday parties.
> 
> *Do you think DH will buy it?*  Any excuse to stay in Danvers works for me.
> 
> Well, good morning everyone.  I was just watching the today show about that woman in NY who sent threatening letters to the little league officials and has been arrested, and just want to reassure you all that when I hear about our tournament team, if michael isn't on it, I promise you will not hear about me on the news.



I'll be eyeing the Danvers Herald 

Speaking of which, a former co-worker of mine opened an ice cream store next to Tapley in the building where Sweet Williams is. I need to go check it out. I guess the town gave her the run around, so she didn't get to open until last weekend. 



lisah0711 said:


> And since you asked here is a picture of my Mickey torchiere in my office, next to the print DVC gave me for spending lots of money for my VGC DVC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sue,* Cars would be a good pick for Dylan's birthday because there will be a ton of stuff out with the new movie.  I know what you mean about it changing.  I think I used to wait for about a week before because you never knew what would be wanted.  Last year I got off easy because he wanted a home made funfetti cake.  DS' birthday is in July, too.  So is mine.  Lots of July birthdays.



Love the light! That's a nice picture too 

When in July is your DS' b-day?



dumbo_buddy said:


> *Sue* happy almost birthday to Dylan! Cars is a good choice. Disney store is having a sale of 2 for $28 on medium plush and the cars ones are really cute!!!



Thanks  They actually closed the 2 Disney stores near me at the Burlington and North Shore malls (again) but I managed to get a 25% off Cars T-shirt for Dylan, a Cars plate, bowl and a matching spoon & fork set. So cute.



momofdjc said:


> We spent Thursday - Sunday in Omaha, Nebraska for a baseball tournament.  DS15's baseball team lost in the semi-finals in their tournament.  It was a great time while we were there.  The boys got to meet some of the teams in the college world series.  During the fan appretiation day, they were talking with the Texas A&M team and watching other teams practice.  They had a great time.  I even managed to lose while we were there.



Sorry that they didn't win, but glad that they had a good time. I used to love traveling with my high school softball team. Oh to be young again 



Zhoen said:


> Apparently our virus-scan doesn't work on actual illness... who knew?
> 
> and not even a washer to wash all the pukey clothes and blankets... wahhhh poor me



Now that's funny 

Sorry about the washer, that's a must when Dylan gets sick. It's like a 3-4 load job when it gets the bed, pillow, clothes and rug 



tigger813 said:


> Evening everyone,
> 
> Well, I'm 95% packed. Mom asked me to bring my bathing suit to take my dad to the pool to do some water exercises. She was really tired today so we didn't talk long. I will be taking her to chemo on Friday afternoon. My brother is doing a great job taking care of her and he made a spreadsheet of all the medicines and times and such which will be quite helpful. Mom hopes to get her hair and nails done while I'm there. I may need to get mine done as I don't think I'll have time tomorrow while I'm at work as my co-worker is busy. Taking the smaller of our big suitcases. I have about 10 magazines and 3 books and my ipod ready to go. I downloaded Prisoner of Azkaban last night and will hopefully have podcasts to listen to as well.



Yay for HP! Have a safe flight and good trip.



bellebookworm9 said:


> I went to check ours, and our return flight from Disney was down to $80!  I couldn't change it online for some reason, so after calling, waiting for 32 minutes and speaking to a wonderful guy named Tony who was able to perform an override, I now have $120 in flight credits to use for our January grad school scouting trip!



Man, I wish I was flying somewhere soon. 



Graciesmom77 said:


> Nursing the baby makes my ravenous at all times so I was struggling before WW, but I am trying to focus on doing better. No exercise yet, though I did get Zumba for Playstation 3 for Mothers Day and can't wait to try it!
> 
> Oh by the way, my 2 month old slept through the night 2 nights in a row!!!!



I hear ya, I could eat anything and everything and never put on weight, but once I stopped, forget about it 

Yahoo! DS was a terrible sleeper so that's amazing to me. We're talking over a year before things settled down.



dumbo_buddy said:


> QOTD, Wednesday 6/22: We all know that BREAKFAST is the most important meal of the day. Do you adhere to that statement? What is your typical breakfast like? Do you keep it light? How soon before waking do you eat? "They" say we should eat within 30 minutes of waking - do you?
> 
> DISNEY QOTD Wednesday 6/22: Won't you tell me about your first trip to Disney?? DL or WDW? How old were you? Who were you with? What is your favorite memory from the trip? Were you hooked by trip #1??



Great questions!

My typical breakfast Mon-Thurs (work days) is a vitamuffin/vitatop and my tiny tropicana oj container. Fri-Sun it's usually toast or cereal with DS. 

My first trip to WDW was the summer between 8th and 9th grade with my BF and her family. We drove down 24 hours. I ran out of money since the passes were so expensive and had to have my mother wire me more cash  Anywho, we stayed at Fort Wilderness in a tent. I wasn't hooked until I went back a second time about 5 or 6 years later with a co-worker and her husband and kids and we stayed at OKW for 10 days  I've been hooked ever since 



Hello to anyone that I missed. I've been having trouble getting motivated at work this week. Last week I was super productive and this week it's the opposite  Not to mention my IT guy took my computer to remove a virus and I had to sit in someone else's office using their computer, which always puts me out of sorts. Here's hoping tomorrow is better. I've been doing good eating this week, so that's a plus. We're heading to CT on Friday for my niece's dance recital so it'll be nice to get away. Well, time to watch HP. Have a great night


----------



## Zhoen

90lbs!  Yay Us!

Let's celebrate with a giant hot fudge sundae!!! (kidding...) Congrats everybody, even the gainers, because you weighed in and reported and are still here trying.  And that makes you awesome!


----------



## mikamah

Good evening everyone, and welcome Nancy as coach!!  You're off to a good start today!!  Thanks!

Congrats to all our top losers and maintainers last week, especially glass1/2full!!!  You're off to a great start!!

I went out this morning and ran/walked 5 miles, feeling I needed to take advantage of my last few solo run mornings, with school getting out next week.  Tonight we went to the library to kick off the summer reading program, they had a yoyo show that was pretty funny.  It's raining here, so we didn't have to go watch the last baseball game for michael's league.  I'm still tracking my food, so happy with that, and ate well today.  Our water was off all afternoon, but seems to be clear again.  They're changing the water main beside our house, so the street is a mess.  But I did come home to quite a few good looking men and some had their shirts off.   Trying to see the positive.  



dumbo_buddy said:


> GOOD MORRRRRRNING BIGGEST LOSERS!!!!!!!
> 
> QOTD, Wednesday 6/22: We all know that BREAKFAST is the most important meal of the day. Do you adhere to that statement? What is your typical breakfast like? Do you keep it light? How soon before waking do you eat? "They" say we should eat within 30 minutes of waking - do you?
> 
> DISNEY QOTD Wednesday 6/22: Won't you tell me about your first trip to Disney?? DL or WDW? How old were you? Who were you with? What is your favorite memory from the trip? Were you hooked by trip #1??
> "Everybody neat and pretty? Then on with the show!"


Breakfast if I'm going to run is a banana and pineapple Chobani greek yogurt, after running I might have something more, egg beaters, or today I had another banana.  If not running, I tend to have egg beaters with salsa and cheese, with fruit, or will make bacon or canadian bacon on occasion.  Occas will to the egg beaters on toast or sandwich thin, but prefer in in the bowl.  

My first disney trip was with an old boyfriend in my 20s, and we had to do it all his way, which was to run from ride to ride, and not take in the little details, so not so memorable.

  Then I did a family trip with my mom, sisters and one brother and my nephew who was 5, and that was awesome.   We'd all do the parks during the day, and most nights my mom was tired, and would stay in with my nephew and we'd all go to pleasure Island.  The trip was about 6 months after my dad had died, and my mom really had such a fun trip.  It like so many have said, it was an escape from the realities of life.  We were travelling with my sisters friend and her families which included a many kids, and a single brother who I hooked up with.  We dated a little after we got home but it didn't go anywhere.  It was also the first time I drank corona, and I believe we did shots down an ice luge in pleasure island.  Does anyone else remember doing that?  

Michael's first trip for his 5th bday was when I fell in love with disney.  We went in december, and did crystal palace for his bday party and tigger brought his cake out.  We went with my brother and fam, my niece is the same age, and it was a blast.  michael was afraid of most rides, wouldn't go on small world, cried on pooh, but loved meeting the characters, and so that's what we did, and it was just amazing seeing it through his eyes.  

Oh well, I gave you more than you asked for.  

Gotta go put the sheets on ds's bed or he'll try to sleep in mine.  Have a great evening.  Sorry I don't have time for more replies.  I hope to catch up in the am.  

*Graciesmom*- great to see you again, and the baby in your avatar is just beautiful.  

Have a great night.


----------



## tigger813

Well, it's official! Ashleigh has a small fracture in her right foot! Could my life get any more interesting??????!!!!!

So tomorrow I will take her to school and spend the morning there and hope that I get the phone call from the doctor's office with the appointment with the orthopedist for tomorrow afternoon. If not Brian will have to take her on Friday. I'm taking Izzie to my co-worker's house in the morning to get on the bus there so I can get Ash to school.  Her foot is wrapped and she is on crutches. I'm hoping she will just need a boot but we will wait and see.

Gotta get stuff organized for Brian before I go away! I doubt I will even go to bed tomorrow night. I'll just have to sleep on the plane!


----------



## Rose&Mike

tigger813 said:


> Well, it's official! Ashleigh has a small fracture in her right foot! Could my life get any more interesting??????!!!!!
> 
> So tomorrow I will take her to school and spend the morning there and hope that I get the phone call from the doctor's office with the appointment with the orthopedist for tomorrow afternoon. If not Brian will have to take her on Friday. I'm taking Izzie to my co-worker's house in the morning to get on the bus there so I can get Ash to school.  Her foot is wrapped and she is on crutches. I'm hoping she will just need a boot but we will wait and see.
> 
> Gotta get stuff organized for Brian before I go away! I doubt I will even go to bed tomorrow night. I'll just have to sleep on the plane!


Oh, that stinks! Hang in there.

Read what I wrote you a couple of posts back about the minor league baseball player who broke his hand hitting a water cooler....


----------



## pjlla

my3princes said:


> I do eat breakfast everyday and usually within 10 minutes of getting up.  I never used to, but when I truly decided to lose weight I had to start and now I wake up hungry.  I usually have a sandwich thin skim coated with low fat peanut butter and fluff.
> 
> I remember you bringing me sandwich thins and peanut butter (along with a terrific homemade dinner) when DH was in the hospital.... it was such a nice "familiar" breakfast, after eating hospital food for so many days!  I will NEVER forget the kindness.
> 
> My first trip to WDW was on our honeymoon in 1992.  It was the first trip for both of us.  We tent camped at Fort Wilderness and it was HOT!!  That is the only trip we were ready to come home.  Definitely not hooked.  MGM was just opening and was much smaller than it is now.  We even went to River Country which was the first water park.  Our second trip was with our two oldest son's in 1998.  That was when we were hooked, seeing it through their eyes.  I remember planning to go back to the hotel early the last night to pack for our flight and our oldest who was 2 1/2 cried.  We had to buy them sweatshirts as we weren't prepared for the evening chill.  We stayed until they kicked us out.  Peter Pan's flight was our last ride.  We still laugh about it .
> 
> We honeymooned in Disney in 1992 also! (Have we talked about this before??)
> 
> Pam  we went to Moosehillock last month.  It was nice, kind of spead out with lots of walking and HUGE mosquitos   We may go back later in the summer as friends have a seasonal there.



I DEFINITELY have to check this place out.  DS still hasn't decided what/where he wants to do our Mother/Son weekend this year.  I might have to make the decision for him.



Graciesmom77 said:


> QOTD: I would LOVE to have a chef cook dinner, as I have recently discovered I dislike cooking. I have been cooking for many years because I have to for my family, but recently I realized I just do it because I have to, not because I enjoy it at all. I would not trade it for a maid, I would much rather clean then cook.
> 
> QOTD: I am trying to eat breakfast now that I am trying to be healthier, but usually I have no appetite until later in the day. I do like breakfast foods though because I am a vegetarian and there just seems to be more options for non meat items at breakfast time. Cereal, pancakes, yogurt, muffins, potaotes..... Ok now I am making myself hungry. lol
> 
> Do you read Vegetarian Times magazine?  I pulled a copy out of the recycling bin at the transfer station yesterday (there's that glamorous life I keep talking about...  )  It definitely had some fabulous sounding recipes and some good articles.  I will be looking for it at the library.
> 
> The baby slept pretty well, though not all night. I have to go to bed when she does and not stay up all night reading the DIS boards!
> 
> Hope everyone is having a great strong day!



Don't you remember the rule???  Sleep when the baby sleeps!!  



donac said:


> QOTD  I would love to have a personal chef to make dinner.  Sometimes it is just a pain when I get home from school.  BUT I would love to have a maid to clean the house.  That is the job I really hate.
> 
> QOTD  I do eat breakfast  I change things around.  Cereal, or a smoothie or eggs and toast.
> 
> For those who want something like a mcdonalds you might want to try this.  A 100 calorie sandwich thin or 100 calorie english muffin, 1 soy breakfast patty (I usually microwave it to thaw and then slice it in half and finish cooking it in the pan while I cook up some egg beaters.  It is less than 250 calories.
> 
> QOTD First off Pam I am older than you since DW opened when I was in junior or senior year in high school.  My math teacher went to a conference in Phila and was having a so so time so he went to the airport and hopped on a plane to Orlando for the rest of the weekend.
> 
> WOOHOO to me on not being the oldest here!!    JK.... but I was starting to feel like an old lady with all of these girls talking about visiting WDW in the 80's and 90's when they were TODDLERS!!
> 
> My first trip was to DL on my honeymoon.  I had been in love with the DL by watching the Wonderful World of Disney on Sunday nights.  It will be 33 years this August.



That show was a  NEVER-MISS growing up!  We watched it at Grammy's, at my cousins', no matter where we were!!



dumbo_buddy said:


> you are so right that breakfast doesn't have to be "breakfast" foods. i have another aunt who has lost a lot of weight (sheesh, all my aunts seem to be losing). anyway, this one is my aunt mary. she's lost 25 lbs and weighs less than me now! she has been having a turkey sandwich with avocado every morning for breakfast. protein, carbs, fat. done and done!
> 
> Yumm.... love turkey with avocado!  That is what I had for lunch today in fact!
> 
> What is most important about breakfast is that you are "breaking your fast" and waking up your metabolism for the day!  It doesn't matter if it is "breakfast" foods or not!
> 
> 
> you have a newborn! of course you don't feel like exercising! plus, you're not even supposed to workout til your 6 week check up- and you're not that much past it! get out for walks if you can. just a little here and there. if not for exercise, for sanity! i remember taking walks with thomas in the carriage every day just to get out. like, one day we'd walk to the butcher. another day the fruit store. another day to pastosas, the italian deli/fresh pasta store. that's the beauty of living in an old new york 'hood. we still have those within walking distance
> 
> SO LUCKY!  We have absolutely NOTHING within walking distance of our house... except maybe a neighbor and the town forest (300+ acres directly behind us that abuts our property).  No kidding.... we have to drive 12 minutes just to get out to the "main road" (and a gas station and mom/pop convenience store and lumber yard).... .then another 10 minute to get to a small Mom and Pop grocery store.... and another 10+ after that just to get to a "real" grocery store!  Walmart or Target is yet ANOTHER 10 minutes from there.
> 
> What the heck is a pastosas??  Guess I could google it.
> 
> 
> hugs for you rose, you have alot on your plate. i think you should be crowned the biggest loser hero - you're dealing with alot of stress and doing it beautifully. i think alot of us (well, we wouldn't be here if we didn't) don't deal with stress and food very well. and here you are maintaining through it all. yeah, ok, i know it's been very hard for you but you're doing it! and learning lessons along the way! me? i tend to cry in my cookies. so you are my personal weight loss hero!
> 
> I agree... Rose gets my vote for BL hero too!!
> 
> 
> tomorrow, weather permitting, is the mets game! i'm pumped for it. haven't been to one this season yet. i'll miss the beer though. but hey, it'll be alot cheaper not having it  the game's at 1:10 which is prime naptime so it may be a disaster but who knows, we may get lucky.



Enjoy the game.  I'm not into sports, but I have attended ONE professional ballgame in my life.... and it was a Mets game at Shea stadium in 1986!  



mikamah said:


> I went out this morning and ran/walked 5 miles, feeling I needed to take advantage of my last few solo run mornings, with school getting out next week.
> 
> NICE JOB!!
> 
> Tonight we went to the library to kick off the summer reading program, they had a yoyo show that was pretty funny.  It's raining here, so we didn't have to go watch the last baseball game for michael's league.  I'm still tracking my food, so happy with that, and ate well today.
> 
> I'm so glad you are still tracking!!
> 
> 
> Our water was off all afternoon, but seems to be clear again.  They're changing the water main beside our house, so the street is a mess.  But I did come home to quite a few good looking men and some had their shirts off.   Trying to see the positive.
> 
> Love it!
> 
> Then I did a family trip with my mom, sisters and one brother and my nephew who was 5, and that was awesome.   We'd all do the parks during the day, and most nights my mom was tired, and would stay in with my nephew and we'd all go to pleasure Island.  The trip was about 6 months after my dad had died, and my mom really had such a fun trip.  It like so many have said, it was an escape from the realities of life.  We were travelling with my sisters friend and her families which included a many kids, and a single brother who I hooked up with.  We dated a little after we got home but it didn't go anywhere.  It was also the first time I drank corona, and I believe we did shots down an ice luge in pleasure island.  Does anyone else remember doing that?
> 
> Michael's first trip for his 5th bday was when I fell in love with disney.  We went in december, and did crystal palace for his bday party and tigger brought his cake out.  We went with my brother and fam, my niece is the same age, and it was a blast.  michael was afraid of most rides, wouldn't go on small world, cried on pooh, but loved meeting the characters, and so that's what we did, and it was just amazing seeing it through his eyes.
> 
> Oh well, I gave you more than you asked for.
> 
> Gotta go put the sheets on ds's bed or he'll try to sleep in mine.  Have a great evening.  Sorry I don't have time for more replies.  I hope to catch up in the am.
> 
> *Graciesmom*- great to see you again, and the baby in your avatar is just beautiful.
> 
> Have a great night.



My DS was afraid of nearly everything on our first trip too.  He says it is because I took him on the Dinosaur ride at AK on the first day (it was really scary!!).... and then DD reminds me that I scared hiim with the Snow White ride the next day.... overall, by day two, he wouldn't ride ANYTHING!  But it was still a GREAT trip!  We celebrated his birthday during that trip and Mary Poppins sang Happy Birthday to him... and then he wouldn't blow out the candle!  DD ended up doing it and Mary Poppins told him that his sister got his birthday wish!!



tigger813 said:


> Well, it's official! Ashleigh has a small fracture in her right foot! Could my life get any more interesting??????!!!!!
> 
> So tomorrow I will take her to school and spend the morning there and hope that I get the phone call from the doctor's office with the appointment with the orthopedist for tomorrow afternoon. If not Brian will have to take her on Friday. I'm taking Izzie to my co-worker's house in the morning to get on the bus there so I can get Ash to school.  Her foot is wrapped and she is on crutches. I'm hoping she will just need a boot but we will wait and see.
> 
> Gotta get stuff organized for Brian before I go away! I doubt I will even go to bed tomorrow night. I'll just have to sleep on the plane!



OH MY GOLLY GOSH!!!  It never rains, but it pours!!!  You certainly didn't need this added to your plate this week.  But you sound like you are taking it in stride.  But try to get some rest tomorrow night.  I know it is easier said than done when you feel like you have SO MUCH to do so that you can leave with a clear heart and mind..... but take care of YOURSELF so that you can have a "full battery" to take care of others!  Love to you.... fly safe and enjoy your time with your Mom.


**************
Evening friends!  It is pouring outside right now!  And I can hear the tree frogs trilling away.... they get really loud sometimes!  

Dinner was delicious tonight..... I was inspired by CC's ratatioulle and made my own easy version..... and it was absolutely great!  

I also made up a batch of strawberry/rhubarb sauce (sweetened with stevia).  It is pretty tasty. I think it would be great on plain greek yogurt.  I'm planning to put some on FiberOne pancakes on Saturday.  

Good night all!  I'll be here to chat in the morning I hope!..................P


----------



## Zoesmama03

Zoe's hives are gone.  Yesterday could still see some lite red dots.  Today nothing at all. She's gonna finish the prednisone up one dose for tonight and tomorrow morning should be last of it.  She isn't that itchy anymore though.

We swam for about 45 minutes.  MyFitnessPall says I burned over 600 calories. Guess it covered the McDonald's my brother had picked up for dinner.  I still had 300 calories left with my exercise calories so I ate ice cream.  Gotta watch that one.  Need to hop on the exercise bike.  So wanted to do my 30 Day Shred but my knee is inflamed and sore so didn't want to try jumping jacks on it.


----------



## Graciesmom77

Bellebookworm9 - Did you see that JK Rowling was making a big announcement at 7am est. I saw that you were a big fan of HP to so I thought I would mention it. I know I am a big geek, but I am so freakin excited!  

I hope everyone had a strong day and you achieved what you intended. Talk to you all tomorrow!


----------



## trinaweena

Well its crunch time now. Didn't get any running in today because of the storming all day and then SURPRISE! Class ends on saturday and I still have a presentation to do and an essay to finish and a final exam to study for! Whoops, where did the time go. So when I say its crunch time I mean school wise!

I'm determine to not let myself feel guilty that I literally won't have time to excersice the next few days and im going to do my best to eat well but were talking a lot of quick meals and i might not always be able to make the best choices but im going to do what i can! Its just three more days to really buckle down and then this class is over and i have a week off before my next one!

I at least have my presentation finished. I am doing in on animal hoarding, a subject which is near and dear to me and I think ive done a pretty goood job.

We had a minor freak out today during the thunderstorm, my dog is terrified and it was really stressful for her and me and even my other dog who came over and layed with her during the storm. 

In good news i had a graduation today (Im a dog trainer) and all my students not only signed up for the next class but gave me excellent evaluations! Its days like these i need to remember when i get those students that just make me want to pull my hair out!

And speaking of dogs and cats, these are my babies





Oh to my fellow HP fans out there, count me as one of you! I am a huge Harry Potter nerd! (well nerd in general). Im actually working on collecting all the books in different languages. I have pretty much all the UK versions and i have the first three German editions coming to me the end of july! Sooo excited!


----------



## Disneywedding2010

Its 1am in Texas right now. We are leaving in 45 minutes to start our drive to FL. No, its not Disney related (although I keep convincing Alan that we need to take a day and go to Magic Kingdom .) We are going down to look at houses. We should be to Pensacola around noon today. Then heading to Orlando on Friday. We have a meeting with a realtor on Saturday morning. Then we're heading home Tuesday or Wednesday.


----------



## tigger813

Morning all,

Been awake since 4...got up at 5 and cleaned the kitchen. I want to repack my suitcase today so maybe it won't fall over when it's standing up. Going to be a rainy day here again today and tomorrow. 

Hoping for a 2pm appt for Ash so we can have time to get lunch before the appt. I better pack some snacks just in case it doesn't work out that way. I still can't believe this is happening. Brian was hoping to take the kids to Canobie Lake next week or Boston or something but that will depend on the orthopedist appt. Pray that she only needs a boot!!! We have a friend whose son broke his toe last week and he is in a boot for 3-5 weeks. Ash is supposed to go to basketball camp at the end of July but that may not happen now. It's a small fracture so maybe she will be ok by then.

My mom says I need to get my dad moving and take him to the pool. He's not doing his exercises so she said he can barely walk and he wants to be waited on hand and foot. NOT ON MY WATCH, BUDDY! My brother agrees that they will need assisted living maybe sooner than later especially for my dad.

Gotta put some more stuff on my ipod later today, hopefully new podcasts! Gotta get stuff together for Brian for the orthodontist and for the Cars 2 event. He also needs to finish the raffle container covers. Looks like they will have time next week to get those finished!

Think I'll try and repack my suitcase now and maybe head back to bed for a half hour since I have to be up at 3 tomorrow morning! Hopefully I will find a few minutes to check in later today!

TTFN


----------



## donac

Good THursday morning everyone.

Tracey  I am sorry about your daught.  I hope she only has to wear a boot.  Have a safe trip 

Disneywedding2010  have a great trip to Fl.  Hope you find a house that works for you.  Congrats on the diploma.

trinaweena  Congrats on the good evaluations.  Nothing feels better than that.  Good luck on the final projeccts. 

Graciesmom77 and Bellebookworm9  count me among the other fans of HP.  I have read the books at least 3 times.  Ds was given #4 for his birthday one year.  I would not let hiim read it.  we went to the store and got 1,2 and 3 ans started reading them.  The entire family has read them all except dh he didn't read #7.  We have seen all the movies several times and are all looking forward to the close. We were talking about this announcement the other day.  I didn't realiize that it would be this morning. I will be looking for this. 

Pam I have never tried rhubarb.  I know you have to mix it with something like strawberry but I have no desire to try it.

Zoesmama03  I am glad that the hives are gone. Now the work to find out what caused it begins.  good luck. 

Rose Hope all is well

Kathy I have done several trips with my sister and her family since her kids are close in age to my kids.  We are thinking of one next Aug to BLT

zhoen Funny 

dvccruiser76  I hate being in a different location.  I really throws you off. 

Yesterday dh trimmed some bushes and then we cut the back yard together.  He trimmed with the week wacker and I mowed.  It was pretty humid but we got that done.  

we got some good rains last night and they are predicting more for today.  

Nancy Have fun at the Mets game.  Dh usually goes with a friend once a year when the Mets play San Diego since his friend is from there.  They haven't planned that yet.  I wonder if they are going. 

Today I have some sewing to do and some packing to do.

We are leaving tomorrow for a weekend camping trip.  We are going to the Boy Scout camp in NY on Friday and tubing the Delaware on Sat.  We will be home on Sunday.  It is an adult only trip and we are going with some friends.  The Boy Scout council is providing most of the food so we don't have to bring too much equipment.

Off to get started on the day.  

Have a happy and healthy day


----------



## dumbo_buddy

donac said:


> Now let's get to the good stuff. Who were our superstars of the week? This time Ive done a TOP 10 LIST ! That criteria may change from week to week. Hey I'm in charge here and I get paid nothin' to do this so you better take what you can get! (and if theres something you want to know, just ask me!)
> 
> The WISH Biggest Loser Summer Challenge Week 1
> 
> #10-my3princes           1.645%
> #9- cclovesdis             1.684%
> #8- DisCanCan             1.740%
> #7- mommyof2pirates    1.831%
> #6- pjstevens              1.902%
> #5- zhoen                   2.064%
> #4-susieb16                2.227%
> #3-aamomma              2.2388%
> #2- lovedvc                2.588%
> 
> and now
> The WISH Biggest Loser Summer Challenge
> Week 1 Biggest Loser is:
> #1- glss1/2fll                2.84%
> 
> 
> 
> Quote from Dare2Dream: How is your week going? Are you OP (on program)? Are you exercising? Drinking that water? You know what to do to make the magic happen. Get on the wagon. We are all here to help you on the journey. We can do this one day at a time. One bite at a time.
> 
> Have a happy and healthy day!
> 
> 
> Congratulations glss1/2fll



congrats to ALL of our losers and especially glass 1/2 full! hope your glass is 100% full today! woohoo!!!! keep going!



bellebookworm9 said:


> Great job everybody! And especially to our top 10.
> 
> Today was an iffy day with points. I used almost all of them this morning, but haven't gone over today. I'll be snacking on fruits and veggies for the rest of the night. I just completed a 48 minute intermediate Zumba workout-the longest one yet. I think I'm becoming an exercise addict!



an exercise addict! woot! you go girl!! one day i hope i will become one of "those people" who HAS to get a workout in. i'm so good at making up excuses. my uncle eddie (across the street) is a workout machine. he's 54, looks like he's in this 30s and has biceps that are HUGE! he was a boxer for the FDNY for a long time and i'm hoping he'll teach my little guy a few things! if i see him working out or heading to the gym i have to remind myself to get out and go too!

it's hard when you eat your points in the AM because night is my hardest time not to munch. but you hit it on the head there. snack on fruits and veggies. i need to take a tip from you and hit the store!!



dvccruiser76 said:


> I borrowed the last 3 movies from my brother and plan on watching them this week and next, so they are fresh in my mind before I read the second half of the last book and go see the movie. The previews look incredible!
> 
> i'm going to read the second half of the book soon too. i read the first half again before seeing the last movie.
> 
> 
> Hello to anyone that I missed. I've been having trouble getting motivated at work this week. Last week I was super productive and this week it's the opposite  Not to mention my IT guy took my computer to remove a virus and I had to sit in someone else's office using their computer, which always puts me out of sorts. Here's hoping tomorrow is better. I've been doing good eating this week, so that's a plus. We're heading to CT on Friday for my niece's dance recital so it'll be nice to get away. Well, time to watch HP. Have a great night



where in CT are you going? i went to HS there and my parents live there still 



Zhoen said:


> 90lbs!  Yay Us!
> 
> Let's celebrate with a giant hot fudge sundae!!! (kidding...) Congrats everybody, even the gainers, because you weighed in and reported and are still here trying.  And that makes you awesome!



lol! fat free, sugar free, extra protein, calorie free sundaes, obviously!



mikamah said:


> Good evening everyone, and welcome Nancy as coach!!  You're off to a good start today!!  Thanks!
> 
> I went out this morning and ran/walked 5 miles, feeling I needed to take advantage of my last few solo run mornings, with school getting out next week.  Tonight we went to the library to kick off the summer reading program, they had a yoyo show that was pretty funny.  It's raining here, so we didn't have to go watch the last baseball game for michael's league.  I'm still tracking my food, so happy with that, and ate well today.  Our water was off all afternoon, but seems to be clear again.  They're changing the water main beside our house, so the street is a mess.  But I did come home to quite a few good looking men and some had their shirts off.   Trying to see the positive.
> 
> nice work on the FIVE miles! woot! oh and men with no shirts?? i hope you offered them some freshly squeezed lemonade and then invited them in! bow chicka wow wow! LOL kidding!!!
> 
> Breakfast if I'm going to run is a banana and pineapple Chobani greek yogurt, after running I might have something more, egg beaters, or today I had another banana.  If not running, I tend to have egg beaters with salsa and cheese, with fruit, or will make bacon or canadian bacon on occasion.  Occas will to the egg beaters on toast or sandwich thin, but prefer in in the bowl.
> 
> My first disney trip was with an old boyfriend in my 20s, and we had to do it all his way, which was to run from ride to ride, and not take in the little details, so not so memorable.
> 
> Then I did a family trip with my mom, sisters and one brother and my nephew who was 5, and that was awesome.   We'd all do the parks during the day, and most nights my mom was tired, and would stay in with my nephew and we'd all go to pleasure Island.  The trip was about 6 months after my dad had died, and my mom really had such a fun trip.  It like so many have said, it was an escape from the realities of life.  We were travelling with my sisters friend and her families which included a many kids, and a single brother who I hooked up with.  We dated a little after we got home but it didn't go anywhere.  It was also the first time I drank corona, and I believe we did shots down an ice luge in pleasure island.  Does anyone else remember doing that?
> 
> Michael's first trip for his 5th bday was when I fell in love with disney.  We went in december, and did crystal palace for his bday party and tigger brought his cake out.  We went with my brother and fam, my niece is the same age, and it was a blast.  michael was afraid of most rides, wouldn't go on small world, cried on pooh, but loved meeting the characters, and so that's what we did, and it was just amazing seeing it through his eyes.
> 
> Oh well, I gave you more than you asked for.



thanks for sharing, kathy. i liked those stories. the first one, notsomuch that you were rushed though! yuck! but the trip after your dad passed sounds fun. ice luge! you go girl! we were at a wedding about 3 years ago that had one! it was hilarious. my friend (the groom)'s GRANDMA was doing shots! she is in a wheelchair so she didn't even have to duck her head. ah, good times.

so many kids are afraid of the characters. i don't blame them! they can be intimidating when you are used to seeing them on the tv! thomas was too young to be scared the times he's been there. but i'm thinking this next time he might be a little nervous. it's cute when they are scared (does that sound bad?). and seeing them through their eyes is so great! 

crystal palace bday? sounds dreamy.



tigger813 said:


> Well, it's official! Ashleigh has a small fracture in her right foot! Could my life get any more interesting??????!!!!!



ouchie! hope it heals quickly!



pjlla said:


> Don't you remember the rule???  Sleep when the baby sleeps!!
> 
> YES! though it must be hard to sleep when the baby is sleeping when you have other kiddos. i'm afraid of that time!!
> 
> 
> Enjoy the game.  I'm not into sports, but I have attended ONE professional ballgame in my life.... and it was a Mets game at Shea stadium in 1986!
> 
> UM HELLO!!! if you're EVER going to go a game it would be a MET game at shea in 1986!!!! awesome!!! the new shea aka citi field is pretty cool. very fancy. well, compared to the old stadium
> 
> 
> **************
> Evening friends!  It is pouring outside right now!  And I can hear the tree frogs trilling away.... they get really loud sometimes!
> 
> Dinner was delicious tonight..... I was inspired by CC's ratatioulle and made my own easy version..... and it was absolutely great!
> 
> I also made up a batch of strawberry/rhubarb sauce (sweetened with stevia).  It is pretty tasty. I think it would be great on plain greek yogurt.  I'm planning to put some on FiberOne pancakes on Saturday.
> 
> Good night all!  I'll be here to chat in the morning I hope!..................P



i'm interested in hearing how you made ratatouille! i don't think i've ever had it. 

you have to drive a long way to get food! no wonder you're so skinny! lol! i actually have a little deli that is about 75 steps away from my house. the deli used to be awesome but it has new owners and it's terrible and the lady working there is mean so i don't go. that's a good thing b/c then i don't run over and buy a cookie or snack every day like i used to. it's a shame really, it was such a great place. my grandma actually worked there for a while way back when.

oh and pastosa? it's the name of a store. it's an italian specialty store. and it's DANGEROUS! just found out they have a website and a bunch of stores in nyc. the one in the bronx is less than a mile away. http://www.pastosa.com/ 



Zoesmama03 said:


> Zoe's hives are gone.  Yesterday could still see some lite red dots.  Today nothing at all. She's gonna finish the prednisone up one dose for tonight and tomorrow morning should be last of it.  She isn't that itchy anymore though.
> 
> We swam for about 45 minutes.  MyFitnessPall says I burned over 600 calories. Guess it covered the McDonald's my brother had picked up for dinner.  I still had 300 calories left with my exercise calories so I ate ice cream.  Gotta watch that one.  Need to hop on the exercise bike.  So wanted to do my 30 Day Shred but my knee is inflamed and sore so didn't want to try jumping jacks on it.



wow! swimming burns so many calories! very cool. i wish i could swim. i used to be able to but now i get a little nervous so i just tread water/doggie paddle around.  glad zoe's feeling better and not itchy!



Graciesmom77 said:


> Bellebookworm9 - Did you see that JK Rowling was making a big announcement at 7am est. I saw that you were a big fan of HP to so I thought I would mention it. I know I am a big geek, but I am so freakin excited!
> 
> I hope everyone had a strong day and you achieved what you intended. Talk to you all tomorrow!



i just turned on the news and they said something about the announcement. supposedly something about a new website? we shall see! i held off on reading the harry potter books until about 4 years ago and i finally just bit the bullet. glad i did. i enjoyed them. they were great for my commuting downtown. before i knew it i was at work!



trinaweena said:


> Well its crunch time now. Didn't get any running in today because of the storming all day and then SURPRISE! Class ends on saturday and I still have a presentation to do and an essay to finish and a final exam to study for! Whoops, where did the time go. So when I say its crunch time I mean school wise!
> 
> I'm determine to not let myself feel guilty that I literally won't have time to excersice the next few days and im going to do my best to eat well but were talking a lot of quick meals and i might not always be able to make the best choices but im going to do what i can! Its just three more days to really buckle down and then this class is over and i have a week off before my next one!
> 
> I at least have my presentation finished. I am doing in on animal hoarding, a subject which is near and dear to me and I think ive done a pretty goood job.
> 
> We had a minor freak out today during the thunderstorm, my dog is terrified and it was really stressful for her and me and even my other dog who came over and layed with her during the storm.
> 
> In good news i had a graduation today (Im a dog trainer) and all my students not only signed up for the next class but gave me excellent evaluations! Its days like these i need to remember when i get those students that just make me want to pull my hair out!
> 
> And speaking of dogs and cats, these are my babies



cute!

good luck with getting everything done! since you know you can't exercise try to make the best choices possible with food. which is SO hard, especially when trying to get school work done. i was the queen of donuts during crunch time. in my head i thought i needed the extra sugar when obviously i didn't! 





Disneywedding2010 said:


> Its 1am in Texas right now. We are leaving in 45 minutes to start our drive to FL. No, its not Disney related (although I keep convincing Alan that we need to take a day and go to Magic Kingdom .) We are going down to look at houses. We should be to Pensacola around noon today. Then heading to Orlando on Friday. We have a meeting with a realtor on Saturday morning. Then we're heading home Tuesday or Wednesday.



good luck on the house search and i hope you get to MK at least for a little. maybe even just some dinner at DTD??



tigger813 said:


> Morning all,
> 
> Been awake since 4...got up at 5 and cleaned the kitchen. I want to repack my suitcase today so maybe it won't fall over when it's standing up. Going to be a rainy day here again today and tomorrow.
> 
> Hoping for a 2pm appt for Ash so we can have time to get lunch before the appt. I better pack some snacks just in case it doesn't work out that way. I still can't believe this is happening. Brian was hoping to take the kids to Canobie Lake next week or Boston or something but that will depend on the orthopedist appt. Pray that she only needs a boot!!! We have a friend whose son broke his toe last week and he is in a boot for 3-5 weeks. Ash is supposed to go to basketball camp at the end of July but that may not happen now. It's a small fracture so maybe she will be ok by then.
> 
> TTFN



good luck at the doctor's today.


----------



## dumbo_buddy

IT'S ANOTHER GREAT DAY TO LOSE!!

Good morning everyone! it's 6:30am and i'm ready for a nap. didn't sleep all that well but oh well! up and at 'em!! 

Let's get straight to our questions, shall we?

QOTD, Thursday 6/23: i have a feeling we've all tried some crazy things to lose weight. what was a crazy diet that you tried? what did you learn from it? 

i'm going to answer this right away. i tried the cabbage soup diet. TRIED. didn't even last the week. it was horrible. i learned that quick fixes just aren't going to work for me. i also learned that my stomach just can't take that much cabbage! 


Disney QOTD, Thursday 6/23: do you have a disney family tradition? hit a certain park or ride first? take a picture at a particular spot? eat at a certain place? are you ornament buyers?? share if you would!

when i went to disney with my parents and then with dh before thomas was born, we always went to MGM/DHS first and did the great movie ride. no particular reason, it's just what we did on our first trip together. oh, i forgot to answer my own QOTD from yesterday! duh. my first trip was in the 7th grade with my mom and dad. my parents never wanted to take me to WDW but my grandma always said they needed to. well, that summer my grandma died and i guess maybe my mom felt guilty. so they took me. it was actually a surprise! my parents had told me that that weekend (MLK weekend) we were going to go to PA to see my grandpa. we got up early and got in the car. i fell asleep immediately and woke up at the airport. my mom had just taken a plane to PA for a funeral so i didn't think it was weird to fly someplace that was a few hours away. in the airport in the waiting area my mom gave me a minnie mouse and said guess where we're going! it was pretty cool! we were there for only 3 days but loved it ever since. my parents go every year. yes, they go without me and dh and ds. in fact, we asked them to come with us for DS's first trip when he was an infant. they said they couldn't go. but then shortly i found out that they went the day after we got home. whatever! 

so, after that kind of pooey thing, dh and i decided we're going to make our own tradition. now we do epcot first. we get a pic of the three (soon 4) of us in front of the golf ball and it looks as though edy's ice cream is quickly becoming a first day tradition too 

sorry for that debbie downer about my parents. phooey on them! 

i hope everyone has a great OP day! drink your water! get out for a walk if you can! 

and because that aunt ann of mine seems to have some good words of wisdom, let's have some more: "You can't lose weight by talking about it. You have to keep your mouth shut."


----------



## Rose&Mike

donac said:


> The WISH Biggest Loser Summer Challenge Week 1
> 
> #10-my3princes           1.645%
> #9- cclovesdis             1.684%
> #8- DisCanCan             1.740%
> #7- mommyof2pirates    1.831%
> #6- pjstevens              1.902%
> #5- zhoen                   2.064%
> #4-susieb16                2.227%
> #3-aamomma              2.2388%
> #2- lovedvc                2.588%
> 
> and now
> The WISH Biggest Loser Summer Challenge
> Week 1 Biggest Loser is:
> #1- glss1/2fll                2.84%


Congrats to all the Losers!



mikamah said:


> I went out this morning and ran/walked 5 miles, feeling I needed to take advantage of my last few solo run mornings, with school getting out next week.  Tonight we went to the library to kick off the summer reading program, they had a yoyo show that was pretty funny.  It's raining here, so we didn't have to go watch the last baseball game for michael's league.  I'm still tracking my food, so happy with that, and ate well today.  Our water was off all afternoon, but seems to be clear again.  They're changing the water main beside our house, so the street is a mess.  But I did come home to quite a few good looking men and some had their shirts off.   Trying to see the positive.


Woohoo for running! And way to see the bright side on that water main/street issue.



tigger813 said:


> My mom says I need to get my dad moving and take him to the pool. He's not doing his exercises so she said he can barely walk and he wants to be waited on hand and foot. NOT ON MY WATCH, BUDDY! My brother agrees that they will need assisted living maybe sooner than later especially for my dad.
> 
> TTFN


 I bet you will get your Dad back into shape soon, Tracey!



donac said:


> We are leaving tomorrow for a weekend camping trip.  We are going to the Boy Scout camp in NY on Friday and tubing the Delaware on Sat.  We will be home on Sunday.  It is an adult only trip and we are going with some friends.  The Boy Scout council is providing most of the food so we don't have to bring too much equipment.
> 
> Off to get started on the day.
> 
> Have a happy and healthy day


Have fun this weekend!



dumbo_buddy said:


> sorry for that debbie downer about my parents. phooey on them!
> 
> and because that aunt ann of mine seems to have some good words of wisome, let's have some more: "You can't lose weight by talking about it. You have to keep your mouth shut."[/COLOR]


That's right Nancy, phooey on them. They are the ones missing out. What cool aunts you have! Have fun at the Mets game today!

******
We had tornado warnings from about 7:30 until about 10:30 last night. Crazy! Lots of trees and powerlines down, but I don't think there were any injuries. Luckily we have a finished basement, so it wasn't so bad.


*Wanted to give a shout out to LTS, Buffy and SarahMay. Hope you all are well and that things are going ok.* 

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## pjlla

Zoesmama03 said:


> Zoe's hives are gone.  Yesterday could still see some lite red dots.  Today nothing at all. She's gonna finish the prednisone up one dose for tonight and tomorrow morning should be last of it.  She isn't that itchy anymore though.
> 
> We swam for about 45 minutes.  MyFitnessPall says I burned over 600 calories. Guess it covered the McDonald's my brother had picked up for dinner.  I still had 300 calories left with my exercise calories so I ate ice cream.  Gotta watch that one.  Need to hop on the exercise bike.  So wanted to do my 30 Day Shred but my knee is inflamed and sore so didn't want to try jumping jacks on it.



I didn't realize swimming burned SO MANY calories!  Good for you.



Graciesmom77 said:


> Bellebookworm9 - Did you see that JK Rowling was making a big announcement at 7am est. I saw that you were a big fan of HP to so I thought I would mention it. I know I am a big geek, but I am so freakin excited!
> 
> I hope everyone had a strong day and you achieved what you intended. Talk to you all tomorrow!



SO... what was the announcement.  It is 7:54 am EST as I type this.



trinaweena said:


> Well its crunch time now. Didn't get any running in today because of the storming all day and then SURPRISE! Class ends on saturday and I still have a presentation to do and an essay to finish and a final exam to study for! Whoops, where did the time go. So when I say its crunch time I mean school wise!
> 
> I'm determine to not let myself feel guilty that I literally won't have time to excersice the next few days and im going to do my best to eat well but were talking a lot of quick meals and i might not always be able to make the best choices but im going to do what i can! Its just three more days to really buckle down and then this class is over and i have a week off before my next one!
> 
> I at least have my presentation finished. I am doing in on animal hoarding, a subject which is near and dear to me and I think ive done a pretty goood job.
> 
> We had a minor freak out today during the thunderstorm, my dog is terrified and it was really stressful for her and me and even my other dog who came over and layed with her during the storm.
> 
> In good news i had a graduation today (Im a dog trainer) and all my students not only signed up for the next class but gave me excellent evaluations! Its days like these i need to remember when i get those students that just make me want to pull my hair out!
> 
> And speaking of dogs and cats, these are my babies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh to my fellow HP fans out there, count me as one of you! I am a huge Harry Potter nerd! (well nerd in general). Im actually working on collecting all the books in different languages. I have pretty much all the UK versions and i have the first three German editions coming to me the end of july! Sooo excited!



Good luck finishing up all of the school work.  Yup..... sometimes when things are REALLY crazy, the workouts have to take a back seat.... but be sure that as soon as school is over, you add them back into the schedule!

Glad your doggie school went so well.



Disneywedding2010 said:


> Its 1am in Texas right now. We are leaving in 45 minutes to start our drive to FL. No, its not Disney related (although I keep convincing Alan that we need to take a day and go to Magic Kingdom .) We are going down to look at houses. We should be to Pensacola around noon today. Then heading to Orlando on Friday. We have a meeting with a realtor on Saturday morning. Then we're heading home Tuesday or Wednesday.



Safe travels!  



tigger813 said:


> Morning all,
> 
> Been awake since 4...got up at 5 and cleaned the kitchen. I want to repack my suitcase today so maybe it won't fall over when it's standing up. Going to be a rainy day here again today and tomorrow.
> 
> Hoping for a 2pm appt for Ash so we can have time to get lunch before the appt. I better pack some snacks just in case it doesn't work out that way. I still can't believe this is happening. Brian was hoping to take the kids to Canobie Lake next week or Boston or something but that will depend on the orthopedist appt. Pray that she only needs a boot!!! We have a friend whose son broke his toe last week and he is in a boot for 3-5 weeks. Ash is supposed to go to basketball camp at the end of July but that may not happen now. It's a small fracture so maybe she will be ok by then.
> 
> My mom says I need to get my dad moving and take him to the pool. He's not doing his exercises so she said he can barely walk and he wants to be waited on hand and foot. NOT ON MY WATCH, BUDDY! My brother agrees that they will need assisted living maybe sooner than later especially for my dad.
> 
> Gotta put some more stuff on my ipod later today, hopefully new podcasts! Gotta get stuff together for Brian for the orthodontist and for the Cars 2 event. He also needs to finish the raffle container covers. Looks like they will have time next week to get those finished!
> 
> Think I'll try and repack my suitcase now and maybe head back to bed for a half hour since I have to be up at 3 tomorrow morning! Hopefully I will find a few minutes to check in later today!
> 
> TTFN



Hope you get everything done today that you need to so that you can leave feeling good.  



donac said:


> Pam I have never tried rhubarb.  I know you have to mix it with something like strawberry but I have no desire to try it.
> 
> Actually, it is really yummy, but needs a LOT of sweetener. YOu don't have to mix it with strawberries, or anything else, but the strawberries that DD and I picked on MOnday needed to get used. THey weren't as great as I had hoped, so we weren't eating them really fast.
> 
> I grew up eating rhubarb in the spring.... rhubard pie, crumble, squares, sauce.... etc.  I think it is really delicious.... plus it is really easy to grow.
> 
> Yesterday dh trimmed some bushes and then we cut the back yard together.  He trimmed with the week wacker and I mowed.  It was pretty humid but we got that done.
> 
> Our yard is looking like a JUNGLE.  I'm not sure exactly what DH is waiting for!  I would have tried to find the time yesterday, but it started pouring about lunchtime and rained hard the rest of the day.
> 
> Today I have some sewing to do and some packing to do.
> 
> We are leaving tomorrow for a weekend camping trip.  We are going to the Boy Scout camp in NY on Friday and tubing the Delaware on Sat.  We will be home on Sunday.  It is an adult only trip and we are going with some friends.  The Boy Scout council is providing most of the food so we don't have to bring too much equipment.
> 
> Off to get started on the day.
> 
> Have a happy and healthy day



Have fun on your camping trip!



dumbo_buddy said:


> i'm interested in hearing how you made ratatouille! i don't think i've ever had it.
> 
> Mine wasn't exactlyl real ratatouille.... it just kind of used similar ingredients and had a similar taste palate.
> 
> I roasted diced eggplant, diced summer squash and zucchini, chopped onions, and chopped red and green bell peppers.  I had to use 3 different pans cause it was so many veggies (the foods need air space when you are roasting them)!  I also (in a fourth pan) roasted diced plum tomatoes.  After everything was roasted I mixed it together and mixed in some italian seasonings and garlic powder.
> 
> I've roasted tomatoes before (YUM) and they are very wet, so this time I used plum tomatoes and it worked better.  Not so much liquid to contend with.  IT was very good!
> 
> you have to drive a long way to get food! no wonder you're so skinny! lol! i actually have a little deli that is about 75 steps away from my house. the deli used to be awesome but it has new owners and it's terrible and the lady working there is mean so i don't go. that's a good thing b/c then i don't run over and buy a cookie or snack every day like i used to. it's a shame really, it was such a great place. my grandma actually worked there for a while way back when.
> 
> oh and pastosa? it's the name of a store. it's an italian specialty store. and it's DANGEROUS! just found out they have a website and a bunch of stores in nyc. the one in the bronx is less than a mile away. http://www.pastosa.com/
> 
> Yes, I do have to drive a long way for food.  No last minute "oh I forgot a can of beans for this recipe" for me!  I"ve learned to keep a fairly well stocked pantry out here.  And no "nothing for dinner so we'll hit McDonalds".  Our nearest McDonalds is at least 30 minutes away.  But we did get a Dunkin DOnuts in our little one horse town a few years ago!
> 
> wow! swimming burns so many calories! very cool. i wish i could swim. i used to be able to but now i get a little nervous so i just tread water/doggie paddle around.  glad zoe's feeling better and not itchy!
> 
> What makes you nervous in the water?  Is it just depth??  You should look into some adult lessons at the Y.  Swimming is great exercise, great fun, and it would make you feel more comfortable when the kiddos are old enough to start swimming.





dumbo_buddy said:


> IT'S ANOTHER GREAT DAY TO LOSE!!
> 
> Good morning everyone! it's 6:30am and i'm ready for a nap. didn't sleep all that well but oh well! up and at 'em!!
> 
> Let's get straight to our questions, shall we?
> 
> QOTD, Thursday 6/23: i have a feeling we've all tried some crazy things to lose weight. what was a crazy diet that you tried? what did you learn from it?
> 
> 
> Okay... time to confess..... I created my own "Survivor" diet a few years ago.  Lots of brown rice and fruit. Won't go into details, but wasn't exactly a winner, obviously!!
> 
> WHat did I learn?  THat after a few days of brown rice and fruit, I need PROTEIN!!
> 
> 
> Disney QOTD, Thursday 6/23: do you have a disney family tradition? hit a certain park or ride first? take a picture at a particular spot? eat at a certain place? are you ornament buyers?? share if you would!
> 
> Welll... one kind of unintentional tradition has become that AK is our first park.  It seems to have worked out that way a few times and now it is how we always start.
> 
> Another tradition has to stop now.... taking a picture of DD in Minnie's chair in Toontown.....  I know I'm not the only person who had this tradition.
> 
> i hope everyone has a great OP day! drink your water! get out for a walk if you can!
> 
> and because that aunt ann of mine seems to have some good words of wisome, let's have some more: "You can't lose weight by talking about it. You have to keep your mouth shut."



Thanks for the great words of wisdom!



Rose&Mike said:


> We had tornado warnings from about 7:30 until about 10:30 last night. Crazy! Lots of trees and powerlines down, but I don't think there were any injuries. Luckily we have a finished basement, so it wasn't so bad.



Glad you are safe......  After seeing the tornado damage around my folks home last weekend, I can't IMAGINE living through those events every year.  

**************

Good morning friends! Day two of waking with a banging headache...... stupid hormones.  

Coffee is brewed and Advil is calling my name.  Lots of housework on the agenda today.  Nothing too exciting to chat about.  TTYL..................P


----------



## mikamah

dumbo_buddy said:


> my friend (the groom)'s GRANDMA was doing shots! she is in a wheelchair so she didn't even have to duck her head. ah, good times.


This image made me laugh, and then fill up a little thinking about  my mom and st. patricks day.  After my dad died, she started coming out with us on st. patty's day, and had a green shot class necklace she would wear for her bailey's.  So funny.  



pjlla said:


> IMy DS was afraid of nearly everything on our first trip too.  He says it is because I took him on the Dinosaur ride at AK on the first day (it was really scary!!).... and then DD reminds me that I scared hiim with the Snow White ride the next day.... overall, by day two, he wouldn't ride ANYTHING!  But it was still a GREAT trip!  We celebrated his birthday during that trip and Mary Poppins sang Happy Birthday to him... and then he wouldn't blow out the candle!  DD ended up doing it and Mary Poppins told him that his sister got his birthday wish!!


  Dinosaur!  You mean mommy.    The worst I did was winnie the pooh the first year.  Next trip bribed him with 20 dollars to do splash which he loved, and the following trip, just the 2 of us, 20 dollars to do TOT, and completely horrified him.   Ah, the memories.   



bellebookworm9 said:


> We didn't actually get to march down Main Street.  The Wind Ensemble (that's what I was in), the orchestra, and the chorus all performed at the Galaxy Palace theater (no longer exists) in Tomorrowland. The Jazz Ensemble performed somewhere at Downtown Disney, and the Marching Band marched in Epcot about an hour before IllumiNations with two other bands, and each stopped and did a little show in the WS Plaza. But I would love to march down Main Street-I'm always jealous of the bands during the Christmas Parade that can say they've done that!


That must have been so amazing.  Ds is starting band next year, and he decided on the alto sax, but our town has a great high school band and every other year they take some amazing trips.  Wdw, the rose bowl parade, and next year they're going to hawaii.  They always need nurse chaperones, so I'm hoping if he'll continue with it, even though he hasn't started yet.  



Rose&Mike said:


> It was awesome--only 4 days, but we had such a nice time. DS wanted a Pooh "panny" pack that he wore everywhere. He was afraid of the characters except Minnie Mouse. He would hug Minnie. He came home with a Minnie to sleep with. He fell asleep on the flight from MCO to ATL and slept through a plane change and the entire next flight. He was pooped!
> 
> So here's what I am figuring out:
> 1. I don't have to be perfect, but I do have to be reasonable.
> 2. I have my range set at a point that is low enough to keep me in the size clothes I want and is just a little bit challenging. That's a good thing. I contemplated raising my maintain range a pound or two to take some of the pressure off me but decided that was a bad idea.
> 3. I need to weigh every day. Every day. Not once a week. When I am this stressed I could easily see myself putting on 3 or 4 pounds in a week. I don't know if this makes sense, but I am ok with being on the high end of my maintain range, but if I thought I had really put the pounds back on I am afraid I would throw in the towel. Weighing every day is keeping me on track.
> 4. I do not need to exercise every day. This is a big one, since I have been known to be an overachiever at times when it comes to exercise. 4 really good workouts a week (60+ minutes) seems to do the trick.
> 5. If you don't lift for two weeks, your muscle tone goes away. But it comes back quickly when you start lifting again.


love the pooh panny pack.  So funny.  
You are doing so well, and keeping aware of what you can do, and can't do to maintain your weight, is a huge part of staying at maintainance.  You are such an inspiration to me.  



SettinSail said:


> We have come to a verbal agreement to rent the house we were trying to get.  We get the keys next Friday, hard to believe.   We are getting a pretty good rent based on the ones I saw online.  The one we were interested in prior to this one was 600 sf smaller and cost $100 more per month.  This one is in a much better location too, on a quiet cul de sac but still on the golf course.  DS also won the coaches award for his soccer team at the athletics banquet last night.  They actually gave all 4 awards for the team as coaches award rather than an MVP, most improved, etc.  I thought that was neat.  I was able to deliver and collect on 3 more items for sale and got an item back that a friend had borrowed that we want to sell.   :


Yay for the house agreement, and congrats to ds on his award.  that's so nice to see him recognized.  Just one more week, right?  Hope all goes smoothly.



lisah0711 said:


> : we call it "the bubble."  We also got very attached to Wilderness Lodge which is very ironic since it is just like it is here!


The bubble,  I love it.  I could use a bubble trip on the agenda.  I'm hoping to increase my work hours in september, and once I hear it's official, I can start planning.  



dvccruiser76 said:


> Speaking of which, a former co-worker of mine opened an ice cream store next to Tapley in the building where Sweet Williams is. I need to go check it out. I guess the town gave her the run around, so she didn't get to open until last weekend.


that sounds like a great location with the ball field.  And the D5k too, if I ever do that, I'd get ice cream after.  Have a nice weekend to your nieces.  



tigger813 said:


> Hoping for a 2pm appt for Ash so we can have time to get lunch before the appt. I better pack some snacks just in case it doesn't work out that way. I still can't believe this is happening. Brian was hoping to take the kids to Canobie Lake next week or Boston or something but that will depend on the orthopedist appt. Pray that she only needs a boot!!! We have a friend whose son broke his toe last week and he is in a boot for 3-5 weeks. Ash is supposed to go to basketball camp at the end of July but that may not happen now. It's a small fracture so maybe she will be ok by then.


Hope all goes smoothly with ashleigh, and you have a safe trip to your mom's.  Enjoy your visit with your mom and dad.  



donac said:


> Kathy I have done several trips with my sister and her family since her kids are close in age to my kids.  We are thinking of one next Aug to BLT


We do a lot of travelling with this brother and sil because of it.  It's so nice since ds and dniece are both only's they have each other when we are away, and I get along great with sil too, so it's fun for everyone.  
Have fun camping.  I'll do the sun dance for you.



dumbo_buddy said:


> QOTD, Thursday 6/23: i have a feeling we've all tried some crazy things to lose weight. what was a crazy diet that you tried? what did you learn from it?
> 
> i'm going to answer this right away. i tried the cabbage soup diet. TRIED. didn't even last the week. it was horrible. i learned that quick fixes just aren't going to work for me. i also learned that my stomach just can't take that much cabbage!
> 
> 
> Disney QOTD, Thursday 6/23: do you have a disney family tradition? hit a certain park or ride first? take a picture at a particular spot? eat at a certain place? are you ornament buyers?? share if you would!
> 
> sorry for that debbie downer about my parents. phooey on them!
> 
> [ "You can't lose weight by talking about it. You have to keep your mouth shut."[/COLOR]


Love aunt Ann's quotes.  That is a bummer about your parents, but you are right, a big, fat, phooey on them and the joy that they are missing spending time with you and Thomas.  And the new little one.  Do you have a name or anythign picked out yet?  One of the girls i work with is expecting her first grandchild, and they are calling it the "bean", I think cause the first ultrasound it looked like a bean.  So funny.  

I have tried lots of different diets, but none too crazy.  I did one that had a lot of hard boiled eggs and saltines, very limited, but I can't remember what else.  I don't remember doing anything too bizarre where I lost any weight.  A lot of girls I worked with did Optifast when it was new, I think that's what it was, only the drinks, and lost tons of weight, but put it all back on, and struggled to lose any more.  

Disney traditions Crystal palace every trip, until the princess.  I couldn't go before the race and eat that much, and after we did chef mickey's.  We also on our second trip discovered the Animation class and is always a highlight of our trips.  I also buy myself a mug from photopass after each trip, and a mini scrapbook to do right away and since I've only done the big scrapbook for the first trip, the mini's might be all the rest get.  



Rose&Mike said:


> We had tornado warnings from about 7:30 until about 10:30 last night. Crazy! Lots of trees and powerlines down, but I don't think there were any injuries. Luckily we have a finished basement, so it wasn't so bad.


Scary.  Glad everything is ok.  

Good morning everyone.  It's almost friday!!   Looking forward to the weekend, and just relaxing a bit.  I hope to get the inside of the house cleaned, and won't be able to clean outside til they're done with the water main work.  

Have a great, healthy day.


----------



## tggrrstarr

Hello!  Just checking in, it's been awhile and you guys are moving so fast, lol!  I spent all day yesterday cleaning my house and really didn't feel like going out for my walk/run, but I did (my DH made me!) and on my third run just kept going.  My longest run so far has been 3 minutes, and only if I feel great.  Well last night I was in shock, I ran for 8 minutes!  I had no idea I could do that, especially on a night when I didn't even feel like exercising!  

So, to top that off, it finally tipped the scale in the right direction, and I have officially hit 70 lbs lost!  If I can lose 5 more in the next 24 days it will make 75 lbs in a year. So that is my goal.

We just booked our January cruise the other night, and I made a deal with the dev- oops, typo, I mean my husband.  If I can make up the extra money at a 2nd job I will be doing, we will stay 2 nights before the cruise at WDW and do 1 day in the parks.  If we get a 40% pin code, then maybe a deluxe hotel.  Unfortunately, the dates didn't work out and we won't be doing either of the 5ks this year.


----------



## momofdjc

I wasn't able to respond yesterday - work was crazy and then had the year end baseball party for DS7.  Here are the last 2 QOTD.




dumbo_buddy said:


> QOTD, Wednesday 6/22: We all know that BREAKFAST is the most important meal of the day. Do you adhere to that statement? What is your typical breakfast like? Do you keep it light? How soon before waking do you eat? "They" say we should eat within 30 minutes of waking - do you?
> 
> I do eat breakfast everyday.  Ussually I have a glass of milk within 30 minutes of getting up and then I eat something when I get to work.
> 
> DISNEY QOTD Wednesday 6/22: Won't you tell me about your first trip to Disney?? DL or WDW? How old were you? Who were you with? What is your favorite memory from the trip? Were you hooked by trip #1??
> 
> I was 15 on my first trip to Disneyworld.  I was with my mom, dad, and my 3 sisters.  We went 4th of July week in 1985 and stayed off-site at a Day's Inn suite.  My favorite memory was of King Louie coming up and giving me a big hug.
> 
> I was hooked before that first trip.  I had always been the one asking to go.  I think I was hooked by my mom and dad going to Disneyland many times while my mom was pregnant.  Dad was station in Anaheim and they went anytime people visited.  Dad was discharged a few weeks after I was born and they left California to come back to Chicago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dumbo_buddy said:
> 
> 
> 
> IT'S ANOTHER GREAT DAY TO LOSE!!
> 
> QOTD, Thursday 6/23: i have a feeling we've all tried some crazy things to lose weight. what was a crazy diet that you tried? what did you learn from it?
> 
> The only crazy diet I tried was the cabbage soup diet.  I hated being restricted to certain types of food.
> 
> 
> 
> Disney QOTD, Thursday 6/23: do you have a disney family tradition? hit a certain park or ride first? take a picture at a particular spot? eat at a certain place? are you ornament buyers?? share if you would!
> 
> We buy an ornament each trip.  That's the only real tradition that we have.
Click to expand...


----------



## Zhoen

tigger813 said:


> Well, it's official! Ashleigh has a small fracture in her right foot! Could my life get any more interesting??????!!!!!
> QUOTE]
> 
> Aww... poor kid!  A boot would get her huge "cool/interesting points" during the school year, but in the summer???  That just stinks!  Hoping and wishing that she'll be better in time for camp!
> 
> 
> 
> Graciesmom77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bellebookworm9 - Did you see that JK Rowling was making a big announcement at 7am est. I saw that you were a big fan of HP to so I thought I would mention it. I know I am a big geek, but I am so freakin excited!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a co-worker who has been briefing me daily on every development and rumor.  I really enjoyed the books, but the movies had to cut too much out to make everything fit.  I will never forgive them for completely editing out the whole character of Peeves the Poltergeist... he was hilarious.  I also was mad that they never explained his back story, but since there's now talk about e-books coming out, maybe they finally will...
> 
> 
> 
> donac said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pam I have never tried rhubarb.  I know you have to mix it with something like strawberry but I have no desire to try it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I dare you.    I *DARE* you to try a new vegetable.  You can't exactly turn down a healthy dare, you know... what kind of lesson would you be teaching the children???   (It really IS good in a compote with strawberries... it's kind of hard to explain, but it's good....)
> 
> 
> 
> dumbo_buddy said:
> 
> 
> 
> [QOTD, Thursday 6/23: i have a feeling we've all tried some crazy things to lose weight. what was a crazy diet that you tried? what did you learn from it?
> 
> There are plenty of folks who would/would not say it was crazy, but I did the 2 week induction for Atkins, and lost a bunch in that 2 weeks, as promised, but since I had no carbs in my system, I had no power when I ran... like stepping on the gas and nothing happened.  So I didn't stick with that.
> 
> I think the only "crazy" one I tried was the Mastercleanse diet... My best friend bought-in to the whole uber-hippy herbalist lifestyle about 7 years ago... she had done this, her parents had done it, and they all swore it made them feel great... that wasn't as much about losing any weight as just getting bad stuff out... Needless to say, it tasted terrible... and while I'm not a huge fan of meat or pastas... living off of bad-tasting lemonade, not my idea of fun... I have no idea if it would have worked...
> 
> 
> Disney QOTD, Thursday 6/23: do you have a disney family tradition? hit a certain park or ride first? take a picture at a particular spot? eat at a certain place? are you ornament buyers?? share if you would!
> 
> I have gotten a photo at Cinderella's fountain a few times... once when I went the first time  (don't know where that one is now), once when we went 12 years ago, and the last time when we went about 4 1/2 years ago... This time I want a picture of me and my girls there, and hopefully it will continue over the years.  We always do MK first, and we always take the ferry... there's just something about seeing the castle get closer and closer...  We're hoping for early breakfast at CRT next year, so I don't know if that will be possible next time, not sure how early the ferry runs... that's really all I can think of...
> 
> 
> 
> tggrrstarr said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, to top that off, it finally tipped the scale in the right direction, and I have officially hit 70 lbs lost!  If I can lose 5 more in the next 24 days it will make 75 lbs in a year. So that is my goal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow!  That is so wonderful, Congratulations!!!!
> 
> ------------------------
> 
> I committed a cooking sin last night... So we had, like, 2/3rds of a loaf of italian bread in the fridge (it's Maryland, bread molds in about an hour here in the summer if left out...)  and I was thinking about what I could do for dinner that wouldn't heat up the kitchen, was adaptable for me and the pixies and the husband...and used what we had... So I remembered seeing a pack of steak somewhere in the freezer, just pound or so, so I thought "giant steak sub!!!"   I could make it meatier and cheesier and breadier for everyone else, smaller and lighter for me, and using the griddle doesn't heat up the kitchen... perfect!!!
> 
> Yeah, after I got the steak half-thawed I realized it was tenderloin (filet mignon)... Wow was I kicking myself... but it was half-thawed, too late to turn back!!!
> 
> So yeah, I made filet mignon steak subs last night... I feel so ritzy!
> 
> (But in my defense, I was using up what we had, and I did make it half and half... boring-style for the kids, and awesome style for the grown ups... ) I had bought that tenderloin forever ago to make Boeuf en Croute, which is delicious, but wicked (baked in a puff pastry crust with extra butter)... so I seasoned the meat the same way (mushrooms, thyme, red wine) and put it on the bread, which I'd toasted on the griddle, still tasted awesome.  So there's my latest invention... Boeuf en pain...
> 
> Now, as if that's not offensive enough... we had plenty of leftover meat, which will either get absorbed ("eating" implies chewing, swallowing, and more than .5 seconds per food item, they don't do that) by the teenagers staying over tonight, or will go into the leftovers bag in the freezer, destined to become chili, meatloaf, or beef stew... now see, THAT's ritzy...
> 
> Wait, maybe I'll run them through the grinder and fry it up into a hamburger... I'll serve it on cheap white rolls on a paper plate with baked beans made with Prosciutto de Parma and a spritzer made with kool-aid and Clos du Mesnil champagne... in a plastic fast-food cup!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## bellebookworm9

Graciesmom77 said:


> Bellebookworm9 - Did you see that JK Rowling was making a big announcement at 7am est. I saw that you were a big fan of HP to so I thought I would mention it. I know I am a big geek, but I am so freakin excited!





trinaweena said:


> Oh to my fellow HP fans out there, count me as one of you! I am a huge Harry Potter nerd! (well nerd in general). Im actually working on collecting all the books in different languages. I have pretty much all the UK versions and i have the first three German editions coming to me the end of july! Sooo excited!





donac said:


> Graciesmom77 and Bellebookworm9  count me among the other fans of HP.  I have read the books at least 3 times.  Ds was given #4 for his birthday one year.  I would not let hiim read it.  we went to the store and got 1,2 and 3 ans started reading them.  The entire family has read them all except dh he didn't read #7.  We have seen all the movies several times and are all looking forward to the close. We were talking about this announcement the other day.  I didn't realiize that it would be this morning. I will be looking for this.





dumbo_buddy said:


> i just turned on the news and they said something about the announcement. supposedly something about a new website? we shall see! i held off on reading the harry potter books until about 4 years ago and i finally just bit the bullet. glad i did. i enjoyed them. they were great for my commuting downtown. before i knew it i was at work!





Zhoen said:


> I have a co-worker who has been briefing me daily on every development and rumor.  I really enjoyed the books, but the movies had to cut too much out to make everything fit.  I will never forgive them for completely editing out the whole character of Peeves the Poltergeist... he was hilarious.  I also was mad that they never explained his back story, but since there's now talk about e-books coming out, maybe they finally will...



I didn't get up at 7am to watch the announcement, but I did watch it a bit ago. I must admit, I don't entirely understand it. I get that the premise of Pottermore is the "storyline brought to life and more in depth" but I guess I'll have to actually visit the website again in October to really see how it works. And the announcement also stated that Pottermore will be the exclusive home for audiobooks and ebooks-a new form for HP!

ETA: I was referred to Mugglenet.com by a friend, and they explain it a bit more clearly. As you move through the stories, it seems that it will be interactive: you can get sorted into a house, get a wand at Ollivander's, etc. J.K. Rowling has also incorporated extra bits of knowledge that she's been storing about the series into the experience.

Zhoen-I agree, they leave a ton of stuff out in the movies. Watching them with my mom, she keeps asking questions, and I'm finding that they really intend for you to have read the books to know all the backstory. For example, in Goblet of Fire, they left out the whole Winky/Barty Crouch/Jr story, and it was confusing. I think they could have included Winky for that purpose, but still left out the S.P.E.W. plot.



dumbo_buddy said:


> an exercise addict! woot! you go girl!! one day i hope i will become one of "those people" who HAS to get a workout in. i'm so good at making up excuses. my uncle eddie (across the street) is a workout machine. he's 54, looks like he's in this 30s and has biceps that are HUGE! he was a boxer for the FDNY for a long time and i'm hoping he'll teach my little guy a few things! if i see him working out or heading to the gym i have to remind myself to get out and go too!
> 
> it's hard when you eat your points in the AM because night is my hardest time not to munch. but you hit it on the head there. snack on fruits and veggies. i need to take a tip from you and hit the store!!



I never used to be one of those people, so there is hope for you too!  Between Zumba and C25K, I'm getting in at least 20 minutes of exercise about 6 days a week, which is more than ever before! 

I did end up having a fruit salad later, but also some cheese and crackers. Then some pizza rolls.  But I was actually hungry. I had eaten a bowl of cereal around 12:30am yesterday in the middle of the night, then another bowl when I woke up around 9:45. Then, when I was out running errands, I stopped at Tim Horton's for a bagel with light cream cheese and a small iced cap. Bam. Only 5 points left. But today is a new day and tomorrow a new week so I'm not going to stress out about it!



dumbo_buddy said:


> QOTD, Thursday 6/23: i have a feeling we've all tried some crazy things to lose weight. what was a crazy diet that you tried? what did you learn from it?




I actually don't think I've done any truly crazy diets. Of course, in 10th grade I tried LA Weight Loss (back then I think it was healthier than it is now), and I lost a little, but I wasn't serious about it, so it didn't help me too much.



> Disney QOTD, Thursday 6/23: do you have a disney family tradition? hit a certain park or ride first? take a picture at a particular spot? eat at a certain place? are you ornament buyers?? share if you would!



Well, as of last trip our family tradition was to go to MK on the first full day, but we won't be doing that this trip. I guess an unofficial tradition is just to see IllumiNations as many times as we can! Last trip we had customized shirts made and we want to do that again. And if Mom rides a new "thrill" ride and likes it, we take a picture of her in front of it giving a double thumbs up; so far we have those for Test Track and Big Thunder-hoping she will try Mission: Space this time! A final tradition is to eat at least one meal at Sunshine Seasons, and get the turkey focaccia and a dessert from the bakery-normally Strawberry Shortcake. Yum!


----------



## JacksLilWench

trinaweena said:


> And speaking of dogs and cats, these are my babies



OMG PAPILLONS!!!!!  I have wanted a pap since I've seen them, they are SO CUTE!!  I'm so jealous right now, they are so precious!  



dumbo_buddy said:


> IT'S ANOTHER GREAT DAY TO LOSE!!
> 
> QOTD, Thursday 6/23: i have a feeling we've all tried some crazy things to lose weight. what was a crazy diet that you tried? what did you learn from it?
> 
> 
> Disney QOTD, Thursday 6/23: do you have a disney family tradition? hit a certain park or ride first? take a picture at a particular spot? eat at a certain place? are you ornament buyers?? share if you would!
> 
> i hope everyone has a great OP day! drink your water! get out for a walk if you can!
> 
> and because that aunt ann of mine seems to have some good words of wisdom, let's have some more: "You can't lose weight by talking about it. You have to keep your mouth shut."



I've never tried anything really crazy for weight loss...I've never been able to keep it up!  I tend to burn out on stuff pretty quickly and give up.  It's only been recently that I've said "I'm NOT going to just let this be, and I WILL get rid of this weight Come Hell or High Water."  And so far so good!  It does help to have an awesome support group behind you 

As for the Disney QOTD, we definitely visit MK first and get the picture of the castle.  This time we're driving in from Charlotte NC and checking in and heading right to MK because they have EMH that night until 1am!!  I can't wait!!

************
I feel like I've been struggling this week, but I know what it's from.  I haven't been doing very good at recording all my food and I haven't been getting near the amount of water I'm supposed to be drinking.  I have lost a little bit though, so I'm happy about that.  I am really looking forward to a few weeks from now when I'm settled in my new job and have the time and energy to work out like I know I can.  It's proving to be a little bit harder to get motivated than I thought!  I am doing more walking/moving than I was before and that makes me feel better.  

I just feel better in general since starting this challenge.  Little stuff that used to bother me doesn't anymore.  I have more love for myself, and the ability to say "That was good, but you can do better" and use that as fuel for the next week instead of using it as a reason for why I can't do this in the first place.  I've upped the ante on myself and it feels good to be able to get my life into some semblance, haha.  I always knew what you were supposed to do and how to do it, I just never felt like I could apply it to myself.  And now I do  And it makes me feel really good.  So if you ladies (and gentlemen!) ever wonder if you do good, you do.  Trust me


----------



## trinaweena

JacksLilWench said:


> OMG PAPILLONS!!!!!  I have wanted a pap since I've seen them, they are SO CUTE!!  I'm so jealous right now, they are so precious!



They are wonderful dogs, I would recomend them to anyone. They are extremely active though, and very intelligent so they can be quite the handful. My cat is like my third papillon haha, he grew up with them and thinks he's a dog! He walks on a leash and does tricks and everything. He's such a handful though! I've never had such a smart cat (amazing since someone just dropped him off in a box where i worked and said I dont want these kittens. Which happened the same day that i had just told my friend "I think i want a kitten" funny how life works that way)

Funny story about how I got my cat. I knew my parents would never let me bring another animal into the house, we had 2 dogs and a cat already, but I really wanted a kitten. So i told my parents an eloborate story about how this box of kittens was left out in the cold in front of our store and the mom got hit by a car (all false) and i just needed to keep the kitten for a few days and we would find him a home...they bought it and a year later he still lives here! kind of got out second dog the same way, we were only supposed to keep her till she found a home, 5 years later she's still here!  Maybe my parents do have a soft spot? (Doubt it!)


----------



## Worfiedoodles

dumbo_buddy said:


> QOTD, Thursday 6/23: i have a feeling we've all tried some crazy things to lose weight. what was a crazy diet that you tried? what did you learn from it?
> 
> Well, it was crazy for me. I tried the Curves diet, and it wasn't good for me. Eating a ton of protein and no carbs made me miserable and cranky
> 
> 
> Disney QOTD, Thursday 6/23: do you have a disney family tradition? hit a certain park or ride first? take a picture at a particular spot? eat at a certain place? are you ornament buyers?? share if you would!



I am an ornament buyer, I get a Belle one each year. I also always have a stop at Goofy's Candy Co. for a carrot cake cookie (best ever!), and I usually leave with some kind of Mickey jewelry from the World of Disney -- but not the stuff in cases! 

Maria


----------



## pjlla

mikamah said:


> Dinosaur!  You mean mommy.    The worst I did was winnie the pooh the first year.  Next trip bribed him with 20 dollars to do splash which he loved, and the following trip, just the 2 of us, 20 dollars to do TOT, and completely horrified him.   Ah, the memories.
> 
> I KNOW!  I had never been on it myself (it was our first time at AK) and DS was at that age where they love dinosaurs (nearly 4).  Even I was horrified at how scary it was!  DD somehow knew better.... even before we rode it she flat out REFUSED to ride, so she stayed behind with DH.
> 
> I bribed DS with any Imaginext set he wanted if he would ride Space Mountain in CA.  We got chosen to be part of the official grand re-opening ceremony  and after watching speeches and ribbon cuttings, etc, we got to ride.... only DS was scared... and I KNEW if he didn't agree to ride, I probably wouldn't get to either!  PLUS I knew he'd love it if he did ride!  He agreed, rode it, loved it, and I never did end up buying the toy!!
> 
> We do a lot of travelling with this brother and sil because of it.  It's so nice since ds and dniece are both only's they have each other when we are away, and I get along great with sil too, so it's fun for everyone.
> Have fun camping.  I'll do the sun dance for you.
> 
> We're very lucky that my kids have cousins close in age (both my cousins' kids and my brother's boys) and they all get along great.  We all go on vacation together every year and there is never ANY fighting (except among siblings).  And I LOVE my cousins, their husbands, and my SIL!  We are all so lucky!!
> 
> 
> I have tried lots of different diets, but none too crazy.  I did one that had a lot of hard boiled eggs and saltines, very limited, but I can't remember what else.
> 
> Did they call it the egg salad diet??  Sounds yummy to me!
> 
> Good morning everyone.  It's almost friday!!   Looking forward to the weekend, and just relaxing a bit.  I hope to get the inside of the house cleaned, and won't be able to clean outside til they're done with the water main work.
> 
> Have a great, healthy day.



Good excuse to skip the outside jobs!  I'm using today's rain as an excuse to not mow, weed, mulch, etc!!



tggrrstarr said:


> Hello!  Just checking in, it's been awhile and you guys are moving so fast, lol!  I spent all day yesterday cleaning my house and really didn't feel like going out for my walk/run, but I did (my DH made me!) and on my third run just kept going.  My longest run so far has been 3 minutes, and only if I feel great.  Well last night I was in shock, I ran for 8 minutes!  I had no idea I could do that, especially on a night when I didn't even feel like exercising!
> 
> So, to top that off, it finally tipped the scale in the right direction, and I have officially hit 70 lbs lost!  If I can lose 5 more in the next 24 days it will make 75 lbs in a year. So that is my goal.
> 
> We just booked our January cruise the other night, and I made a deal with the dev- oops, typo, I mean my husband.  If I can make up the extra money at a 2nd job I will be doing, we will stay 2 nights before the cruise at WDW and do 1 day in the parks.  If we get a 40% pin code, then maybe a deluxe hotel.  Unfortunately, the dates didn't work out and we won't be doing either of the 5ks this year.



You are just full of good news today!  Congrats on the excellent running and the 70 pounds!  That is quite an accomplishment.  



Zhoen said:


> [I dare you.    I *DARE* you to try a new vegetable.  You can't exactly turn down a healthy dare, you know... what kind of lesson would you be teaching the children???   (It really IS good in a compote with strawberries... it's kind of hard to explain, but it's good....)
> 
> I agree.... it is good. I'm really looking forward to Saturday's FiberOne pancakes with strawberry rhubard syrup.  If I had any greek yogurt in the house I would have tried it in that today.  Alas, the fridge is pretty bare.
> 
> 
> I committed a cooking sin last night... So we had, like, 2/3rds of a loaf of italian bread in the fridge (it's Maryland, bread molds in about an hour here in the summer if left out...)  and I was thinking about what I could do for dinner that wouldn't heat up the kitchen, was adaptable for me and the pixies and the husband...and used what we had... So I remembered seeing a pack of steak somewhere in the freezer, just pound or so, so I thought "giant steak sub!!!"   I could make it meatier and cheesier and breadier for everyone else, smaller and lighter for me, and using the griddle doesn't heat up the kitchen... perfect!!!
> 
> Yeah, after I got the steak half-thawed I realized it was tenderloin (filet mignon)... Wow was I kicking myself... but it was half-thawed, too late to turn back!!!
> 
> So yeah, I made filet mignon steak subs last night... I feel so ritzy!
> 
> (But in my defense, I was using up what we had, and I did make it half and half... boring-style for the kids, and awesome style for the grown ups... ) I had bought that tenderloin forever ago to make Boeuf en Croute, which is delicious, but wicked (baked in a puff pastry crust with extra butter)... so I seasoned the meat the same way (mushrooms, thyme, red wine) and put it on the bread, which I'd toasted on the griddle, still tasted awesome.  So there's my latest invention... Boeuf en pain...
> 
> Now, as if that's not offensive enough... we had plenty of leftover meat, which will either get absorbed ("eating" implies chewing, swallowing, and more than .5 seconds per food item, they don't do that) by the teenagers staying over tonight, or will go into the leftovers bag in the freezer, destined to become chili, meatloaf, or beef stew... now see, THAT's ritzy...
> 
> Wait, maybe I'll run them through the grinder and fry it up into a hamburger... I'll serve it on cheap white rolls on a paper plate with baked beans made with Prosciutto de Parma and a spritzer made with kool-aid and Clos du Mesnil champagne... in a plastic fast-food cup!



Sounds like you are quite a cook.   I don't even know the names of the stuff you were talking about.... and I never, ever, ever, ever buy any kind of steak.  I never know what to buy and it is always too expensive and I'm a terrible cook so I"m afraid to ruin a pricey piece of beef.  THe closest my famiy gets are steak tips.... and I will only buy them when they are on sale for $3.99/lb or less.  Sure, they are fatty, but I know how to marinate them and cook them without ruining them.  That and hamburg are about the only kinds of red meat I buy.  

But really, the Kool-aid with champagne?  DId you make that up or do people really do that?? ewwww.



bellebookworm9 said:


> I didn't get up at 7am to watch the announcement, but I did watch it a bit ago. I must admit, I don't entirely understand it. I get that the premise of Pottermore is the "storyline brought to life and more in depth" but I guess I'll have to actually visit the website again in October to really see how it works. And the announcement also stated that Pottermore will be the exclusive home for audiobooks and ebooks-a new form for HP!
> 
> ETA: I was referred to Mugglenet.com by a friend, and they explain it a bit more clearly. As you move through the stories, it seems that it will be interactive: you can get sorted into a house, get a wand at Ollivander's, etc. J.K. Rowling has also incorporated extra bits of knowledge that she's been storing about the series into the experience.
> 
> Zhoen-I agree, they leave a ton of stuff out in the movies. Watching them with my mom, she keeps asking questions, and I'm finding that they really intend for you to have read the books to know all the backstory. For example, in Goblet of Fire, they left out the whole Winky/Barty Crouch/Jr story, and it was confusing. I think they could have included Winky for that purpose, but still left out the S.P.E.W. plot.
> 
> 
> Sounds like I really should start the books this summer, so I know what is going on in the movies.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, as of last trip our family tradition was to go to MK on the first full day, but we won't be doing that this trip. I guess an unofficial tradition is just to see IllumiNations as many times as we can! Last trip we had customized shirts made and we want to do that again. And if Mom rides a new "thrill" ride and likes it, we take a picture of her in front of it giving a double thumbs up; so far we have those for Test Track and Big Thunder-hoping she will try Mission: Space this time! A final tradition is to eat at least one meal at Sunshine Seasons, and get the turkey focaccia and a dessert from the bakery-normally Strawberry Shortcake. Yum!



Our only food traditions are turkey legs (for DD and myself) and Mickey bars.



trinaweena said:


> They are wonderful dogs, I would recomend them to anyone. They are extremely active though, and very intelligent so they can be quite the handful. My cat is like my third papillon haha, he grew up with them and thinks he's a dog! He walks on a leash and does tricks and everything. He's such a handful though! I've never had such a smart cat (amazing since someone just dropped him off in a box where i worked and said I dont want these kittens. Which happened the same day that i had just told my friend "I think i want a kitten" funny how life works that way)
> 
> Funny story about how I got my cat. I knew my parents would never let me bring another animal into the house, we had 2 dogs and a cat already, but I really wanted a kitten. So i told my parents an eloborate story about how this box of kittens was left out in the cold in front of our store and the mom got hit by a car (all false) and i just needed to keep the kitten for a few days and we would find him a home...they bought it and a year later he still lives here! kind of got out second dog the same way, we were only supposed to keep her till she found a home, 5 years later she's still here!  Maybe my parents do have a soft spot? (Doubt it!)



Come on.... your parents are NOT dumb.... I imagine they KNOW you are trying to ease them into the idea of another pet.  If they weren't agreeable I'm sure that the kitten and the dog would no longer be there.  I absolutely refuse to own a dog and I can assure you, it wouldn't matter what excuse my kids cooked up, if they showed up with a dog, it would be gone in a week!  YOur parents just don't want to look like softies or you might show up with a BOX full of kittens!!  

****************
AFternoon all!  Cleaning continues, but it seems to be in vain.  I get one spot cleaned up and I move to another room and someone has made a new mess in there!  The office is like a paper explosion.  

DD did help by mopping the kitchen and downstairs bathroom for me and DS has been doing some random picking up and stuff for me.  HE is off to a friend's house now and not sure what DD is up to.  

I need to, at the very least, clean the downstairs bathroom, dust the living room, make a grocery list for tomorrow, and clean up and vacuum this disgusting office.  After that I will head to the upstairs messes!!    But the company that is coming over tomorrow can stay downstairs, so that will be "extra" cleaning.  

I've officially cancelled my robotics fundraiser for tomorrow due to lack of response, but I had invited a bunch of DD's Rainbow Girls friends to participate to work on the group scrapbook.... I didn't think it would be nice to cancel on them, so I invited them to come here to work on the book..... hence the cleaning I am doing.  I've rearranged the dining room to add another table and I will bring down my scrapping stuff later today.  

I am feeding them dinner tomorrow too, but I did a freezer search and came up with TWO frozen pasta dishes  and a frozen quiche that I can use.... plus I have plenty of paper plates, cups, etc.  So I just need to buy some fruit for a fruit salad (dessert) and some green salad stuff to go with dinner. So not too much $$ spent.  

I'm gonna run..... laundry needs to be moved along probably..........P


----------



## Zhoen

pjlla said:


> But really, the Kool-aid with champagne?  DId you make that up or do people really do that?? ewwww.



I made that up... just wanted to make as offensive/wasteful a combination as possible... I googled the words "expensive champagne" to find that one... apparently it's $750/bottle...BUT we live in the land of fried twinkies, fried pickles, fried oreos, fried green beans, and all sorts of other weird food inventions, so it wouldn't surprise me if someone actually did this.  Seems like it would taste like soda... really bitter, gross soda...


----------



## Connie96

dumbo_buddy said:


> we are hoping (and praying and wishing) to go sept. 11-17. we have a reservation to stay at bay lake towers one bedroom for the week. i'm so excited and i just HAVE to go! i'll be 29 into 30 weeks pg then and although i know it'll be hot, it'll still be nice to be in disney. plus, so far i've been pretty good about getting out and exercising so i'm hoping to feel good while i'm there instead of blobbish like i felt with thomas (i was on bedrest and a total blob). when are you thinking of going??? it would be fun to meet up! i LOVED meeting WISH people when i was down for the princess! i was SO nervous about meeting them too. silly. everyone is so nice (i'm looking at you, rose, lisa, kathy, and maria!!)



I am looking at two different weeks: 
Wednesday, September 14 thru Wednesday, September 21 -or-
Tuesday, November 8 thru Tuesday, November 15

The reason for the odd-ball mid-week start and end is because we're trying to fly on American Airlines frequent flyer miles and that's just the way it works out. I'll have to take extra vacation days but, I can live with it to fly for "free". 

We'll probably decide by this weekend. The November trip is more expensive (discounts may be released later) but the weather would be nicer. The September trip is less expensive and SOONER!!! But, I have to coordinate between myself, DH, my mom and my dad. It's hard enough for two people to arrive at a decision. For four of us to come to a mutually acceptable conclusion... we'll see. 



dumbo_buddy said:


> QOTD, Thursday 6/23: i have a feeling we've all tried some crazy things to lose weight. what was a crazy diet that you tried? what did you learn from it?




It's been MANY years ago but, I've done the SlimFast thing and I lost a good amount. I tried Atkins once and HATED it, I made it about 11 days and I don't recall actually losing any weight. My most successful weight loss was just by using thedailyplate.com and myfitnesspal.com. I moved over to MFP after dailyplate got absorbed by livestrong and it just got too slow and cumbersome.

And, in every case, I gained my weight back at varying rates, but I know that just keeping up with MFP I'll be able to lose and if I stick with it, I'll be able to maintain.



dumbo_buddy said:


> Disney QOTD, Thursday 6/23: do you have a disney family tradition? hit a certain park or ride first? take a picture at a particular spot? eat at a certain place? are you ornament buyers?? share if you would!



I'm not sure we really have a tradition. I think we've always started at Epcot but I couldn't swear to it. Now that DD will be going for the first time, this would be an excellent time to begin a tradition! I'll have to go re-read everyone's answers to see if there are any ideas I want to borrow.


----------



## SettinSail

Congrats to all our losers this week  I am recalling that I never submitted my weight last week and I had a .6 gain but I promised I didn't do it on purpose!  Hopefully tomorrow will be a better WI for me!




dumbo_buddy said:


> QOTD, Thursday 6/23: i have a feeling we've all tried some crazy things to lose weight. what was a crazy diet that you tried? what did you learn from it?
> 
> In college I did Slim Fast for a week, it had just come out, and I lost 11 pounds!   I remember feeling very weak and the weight came back quickly.  Of course in college I never weighed more than around 130 but back then that was FAT !!!
> 
> In 2001 I was a participant in a research study at Duke Univ that tested the group's health while eating an extremely low carb diet.  I lost 29 pounds but could never follow that type of diet for life.  The weight came back quickly again
> 
> 
> Disney QOTD, Thursday 6/23: do you have a disney family tradition? hit a certain park or ride first? take a picture at a particular spot? eat at a certain place? are you ornament buyers?? share if you would!
> 
> We haven't been to WDW in years but when we are on the Disney cruises, we order room service every day for snacks - it's included in the cost of the cruise.  We like to order the cheese platter and DS likes to order the PB & J with chocolate milk as a late night snack.  We try to get onboard as early as possible the first day and hit the pool while hardly anyone is there yet.  We always buy a Cmas ornament, a scrapbook with the year on it or the destination name and a beach towel.



Sorry about your phooey parents  but love your Aunt Ann!

LisaH - I forgot to compliment you on your office decor - I  it
Really love the paint color too.

Trina - your dogs and cat are so cute!  I love the expression on the cat's face.  I really  cats.  Today I put a box out on our apt landing for the neighbor's cat.. Sure enough, he was napping inside of it within minutes.  I'm kinda glad out new house does not allow pets.  DS wants a dog so bad and DH and I do not!

Tracey - sorry to hear about Ash's foot.  Reminds me of DS at a 5th grade graduation party was running in the dark and a downed tree branch pierced his leg.  He got most of it out and spent the night there but when we picked him up the next day we took him straight to the Ped's office.  There was quite a bit of it still stuck in his leg  The ped called in a bunch of the nurses to watch her remove the debris and irrigate the wound; it was very gross.  They strongly advised us not to send him to BSA camp the next day due to possibility of infection but we did anyway.  I worried about him all week!  He has quite a scar on that shin still.  We're always asking him "WHO gets a TREE stuck in their leg!!??"

Tggrstrr - 75 pounds   What in the world   You must feel so great!   Can you share more specifics about what you've done for the past year?   I seem to recall you are following WW?

We got all our utiites connected for next Friday by phone or online today except our water.  So far all the places have waived any deposit fees since they could see we were previous customers in the past.  It was interesting, the electric company had posted on their website that you had to pay a $260deposit which they woiuld hold for one year and then pay back to you with 8% interest  I told DH to ask them if we could deposit any MORE $$ with them for that interest rate

We also made an appt to get DS registered for school on July 5th.  At this time of year they are only doing group registrations on Tues/Thurs.  I have 2 teacher's letters of rec for DS for Honors class and still waiting on ones from the Math & English teachers.  That will be such a relief to have that done.  I know school does not start until Aug 25 but it's been unsettling that we could not register him until we could prove a valid address.

Let's see, what else?  We were able to get in touch with the next tenant of our apt here and told them everything we still have for sale and they are interested in the w/d, all blinds/shades and light fixtures.  We need them to commit though and deposit the money in our account.  Otherwise we have to remove all the blinds/shades and light fixtures.  You can not just leave them behind.   What a PITA that would be!!!

Supper tonight was ribs that I marinated in Korean bbq sauce for 24 hrs, black eyed peas soaked overnight, corn muffins w/green chilies and salad.
So I was able to use up some things that need to be eaten.  I never have complete success with dried beans but these were nice and soft.  alot of them had split open so I think I either soaked them too long or cooked them too long
DS had a friend over and the food didn't stretch too far!   Glad I don't have 2 teenage boys to regularly feed.  Several of the kids around here had friends over today and at one time 7 of them were in our little apt playing video games

Tomorrow is Day #2 of our 4 day weekend and I am not fighting DH to go anywhere; I am just giving in and being lazy like everyone else around here
I did get started on packing my suitcase for next week although I am STILL toying with the idea of staying in Germany for a few more weeks since we have the rental all arranged I really don't HAVE to go home next week.  I'm not quite ready to get back to reality yet I think.

Hope you all have a great WI tomorrow

Shawn


----------



## dumbo_buddy

Rose&Mike said:


> That's right Nancy, phooey on them. They are the ones missing out. What cool aunts you have! Have fun at the Mets game today!
> 
> ******
> We had tornado warnings from about 7:30 until about 10:30 last night. Crazy! Lots of trees and powerlines down, but I don't think there were any injuries. Luckily we have a finished basement, so it wasn't so bad.
> 
> 
> *Wanted to give a shout out to LTS, Buffy and SarahMay. Hope you all are well and that things are going ok.*
> 
> Have a great day everyone!



tornado warnings?? yikes! i bet that was scary. thank goodness everything turned out ok. phew! 



pjlla said:


> Good morning friends! Day two of waking with a banging headache...... stupid hormones.
> 
> Coffee is brewed and Advil is calling my name.  Lots of housework on the agenda today.  Nothing too exciting to chat about.  TTYL..................P



so did that headache go away? nothing worse than the never ending headache! 



mikamah said:


> Dinosaur!  You mean mommy.    The worst I did was winnie the pooh the first year.  Next trip bribed him with 20 dollars to do splash which he loved, and the following trip, just the 2 of us, 20 dollars to do TOT, and completely horrified him.   Ah, the memories.
> 
> I can totally see myself bribing my kids to go on some rides with me!!! i like the way you think!
> 
> Love aunt Ann's quotes.  That is a bummer about your parents, but you are right, a big, fat, phooey on them and the joy that they are missing spending time with you and Thomas.  And the new little one.  Do you have a name or anythign picked out yet?  One of the girls i work with is expecting her first grandchild, and they are calling it the "bean", I think cause the first ultrasound it looked like a bean.  So funny.
> 
> aw, bean. that's cute! i have friends that called their little one "the nub" because when he was in her belly at one of the ultrasounds the baby had little nubs for limbs. nub. lol. we are having some problems coming up with names. we can't really agree on anything. we are into nice and plain, biblical names and yet still can't come to an agreement. the only one we both kind of like is matthew. probably would be matthew john. we'll see. i'm taking suggestions though!!
> 
> I have tried lots of different diets, but none too crazy.  I did one that had a lot of hard boiled eggs and saltines, very limited, but I can't remember what else.  I don't remember doing anything too bizarre where I lost any weight.  A lot of girls I worked with did Optifast when it was new, I think that's what it was, only the drinks, and lost tons of weight, but put it all back on, and struggled to lose any more.
> 
> Disney traditions Crystal palace every trip, until the princess.  I couldn't go before the race and eat that much, and after we did chef mickey's.  We also on our second trip discovered the Animation class and is always a highlight of our trips.  I also buy myself a mug from photopass after each trip, and a mini scrapbook to do right away and since I've only done the big scrapbook for the first trip, the mini's might be all the rest get.
> 
> )



i really love crystal palace. it's pretty much a tradition for us too! love going there!!! there's a new winnie the pooh movie coming out in july so i bet the restaurant will be even more popular now!!! gotta get those ADRs!



tggrrstarr said:


> Hello!  Just checking in, it's been awhile and you guys are moving so fast, lol!  I spent all day yesterday cleaning my house and really didn't feel like going out for my walk/run, but I did (my DH made me!) and on my third run just kept going.  My longest run so far has been 3 minutes, and only if I feel great.  Well last night I was in shock, I ran for 8 minutes!  I had no idea I could do that, especially on a night when I didn't even feel like exercising!
> 
> So, to top that off, it finally tipped the scale in the right direction, and I have officially hit 70 lbs lost!  If I can lose 5 more in the next 24 days it will make 75 lbs in a year. So that is my goal.
> 
> We just booked our January cruise the other night, and I made a deal with the dev- oops, typo, I mean my husband.  If I can make up the extra money at a 2nd job I will be doing, we will stay 2 nights before the cruise at WDW and do 1 day in the parks.  If we get a 40% pin code, then maybe a deluxe hotel.  Unfortunately, the dates didn't work out and we won't be doing either of the 5ks this year.



70 lbs!!!!  that is awesome!!!! congrats on the cruise too! very exciting!



momofdjc said:


> I wasn't able to respond yesterday - work was crazy and then had the year end baseball party for DS7.  Here are the last 2 QOTD.
> 
> We buy an ornament each trip.  That's the only real tradition that we have.



it's hard to respond all the time. this board moves fast!

i think i want to start getting an ornament. yep, i'm gonna start.



Zhoen said:


> There are plenty of folks who would/would not say it was crazy, but I did the 2 week induction for Atkins, and lost a bunch in that 2 weeks, as promised, but since I had no carbs in my system, I had no power when I ran... like stepping on the gas and nothing happened.  So I didn't stick with that.
> 
> I think the only "crazy" one I tried was the Mastercleanse diet... My best friend bought-in to the whole uber-hippy herbalist lifestyle about 7 years ago... she had done this, her parents had done it, and they all swore it made them feel great... that wasn't as much about losing any weight as just getting bad stuff out... Needless to say, it tasted terrible... and while I'm not a huge fan of meat or pastas... living off of bad-tasting lemonade, not my idea of fun... I have no idea if it would have worked...
> 
> 
> Disney QOTD, Thursday 6/23: do you have a disney family tradition? hit a certain park or ride first? take a picture at a particular spot? eat at a certain place? are you ornament buyers?? share if you would!
> 
> I have gotten a photo at Cinderella's fountain a few times... once when I went the first time  (don't know where that one is now), once when we went 12 years ago, and the last time when we went about 4 1/2 years ago... This time I want a picture of me and my girls there, and hopefully it will continue over the years.  We always do MK first, and we always take the ferry... there's just something about seeing the castle get closer and closer...  We're hoping for early breakfast at CRT next year, so I don't know if that will be possible next time, not sure how early the ferry runs... that's really all I can think of...
> 
> 
> I committed a cooking sin last night... So we had, like, 2/3rds of a loaf of italian bread in the fridge (it's Maryland, bread molds in about an hour here in the summer if left out...)  and I was thinking about what I could do for dinner that wouldn't heat up the kitchen, was adaptable for me and the pixies and the husband...and used what we had... So I remembered seeing a pack of steak somewhere in the freezer, just pound or so, so I thought "giant steak sub!!!"   I could make it meatier and cheesier and breadier for everyone else, smaller and lighter for me, and using the griddle doesn't heat up the kitchen... perfect!!!
> 
> Yeah, after I got the steak half-thawed I realized it was tenderloin (filet mignon)... Wow was I kicking myself... but it was half-thawed, too late to turn back!!!
> 
> So yeah, I made filet mignon steak subs last night... I feel so ritzy!
> 
> (But in my defense, I was using up what we had, and I did make it half and half... boring-style for the kids, and awesome style for the grown ups... ) I had bought that tenderloin forever ago to make Boeuf en Croute, which is delicious, but wicked (baked in a puff pastry crust with extra butter)... so I seasoned the meat the same way (mushrooms, thyme, red wine) and put it on the bread, which I'd toasted on the griddle, still tasted awesome.  So there's my latest invention... Boeuf en pain...
> 
> Now, as if that's not offensive enough... we had plenty of leftover meat, which will either get absorbed ("eating" implies chewing, swallowing, and more than .5 seconds per food item, they don't do that) by the teenagers staying over tonight, or will go into the leftovers bag in the freezer, destined to become chili, meatloaf, or beef stew... now see, THAT's ritzy...
> 
> Wait, maybe I'll run them through the grinder and fry it up into a hamburger... I'll serve it on cheap white rolls on a paper plate with baked beans made with Prosciutto de Parma and a spritzer made with kool-aid and Clos du Mesnil champagne... in a plastic fast-food cup!



filet sammies. nice!



bellebookworm9 said:


> A final tradition is to eat at least one meal at Sunshine Seasons, and get the turkey focaccia and a dessert from the bakery-normally Strawberry Shortcake. Yum!


i love that place! so many different things to eat. the sushi's not good though. 



JacksLilWench said:


> ************
> I feel like I've been struggling this week, but I know what it's from.  I haven't been doing very good at recording all my food and I haven't been getting near the amount of water I'm supposed to be drinking.  I have lost a little bit though, so I'm happy about that.  I am really looking forward to a few weeks from now when I'm settled in my new job and have the time and energy to work out like I know I can.  It's proving to be a little bit harder to get motivated than I thought!  I am doing more walking/moving than I was before and that makes me feel better.
> 
> I just feel better in general since starting this challenge.  Little stuff that used to bother me doesn't anymore.  I have more love for myself, and the ability to say "That was good, but you can do better" and use that as fuel for the next week instead of using it as a reason for why I can't do this in the first place.  I've upped the ante on myself and it feels good to be able to get my life into some semblance, haha.  I always knew what you were supposed to do and how to do it, I just never felt like I could apply it to myself.  And now I do  And it makes me feel really good.  So if you ladies (and gentlemen!) ever wonder if you do good, you do.  Trust me



"i have more love for myself" - awesome! i love it!!!




Worfiedoodles said:


> I am an ornament buyer, I get a Belle one each year. I also always have a stop at Goofy's Candy Co. for a carrot cake cookie (best ever!), and I usually leave with some kind of Mickey jewelry from the World of Disney -- but not the stuff in cases!
> 
> Maria



i've read alot about these carrot cake cookies on disneyfoodblog.com and i really want one. like, right now.



Zhoen said:


> I made that up... just wanted to make as offensive/wasteful a combination as possible... I googled the words "expensive champagne" to find that one... apparently it's $750/bottle...BUT we live in the land of fried twinkies, fried pickles, fried oreos, fried green beans, and all sorts of other weird food inventions, so it wouldn't surprise me if someone actually did this.  Seems like it would taste like soda... really bitter, gross soda...







Connie96 said:


> I am looking at two different weeks:
> Wednesday, September 14 thru Wednesday, September 21 -or-
> Tuesday, November 8 thru Tuesday, November 15
> 
> The reason for the odd-ball mid-week start and end is because we're trying to fly on American Airlines frequent flyer miles and that's just the way it works out. I'll have to take extra vacation days but, I can live with it to fly for "free".
> 
> We'll probably decide by this weekend. The November trip is more expensive (discounts may be released later) but the weather would be nicer. The September trip is less expensive and SOONER!!! But, I have to coordinate between myself, DH, my mom and my dad. It's hard enough for two people to arrive at a decision. For four of us to come to a mutually acceptable conclusion... we'll see.



september!!! september!!



SettinSail said:


> We also made an appt to get DS registered for school on July 5th.  At this time of year they are only doing group registrations on Tues/Thurs.  I have 2 teacher's letters of rec for DS for Honors class and still waiting on ones from the Math & English teachers.  That will be such a relief to have that done.  I know school does not start until Aug 25 but it's been unsettling that we could not register him until we could prove a valid address.
> 
> Let's see, what else?  We were able to get in touch with the next tenant of our apt here and told them everything we still have for sale and they are interested in the w/d, all blinds/shades and light fixtures.  We need them to commit though and deposit the money in our account.  Otherwise we have to remove all the blinds/shades and light fixtures.  You can not just leave them behind.   What a PITA that would be!!!
> 
> Supper tonight was ribs that I marinated in Korean bbq sauce for 24 hrs, black eyed peas soaked overnight, corn muffins w/green chilies and salad.
> So I was able to use up some things that need to be eaten.  I never have complete success with dried beans but these were nice and soft.  alot of them had split open so I think I either soaked them too long or cooked them too long
> DS had a friend over and the food didn't stretch too far!   Glad I don't have 2 teenage boys to regularly feed.  Several of the kids around here had friends over today and at one time 7 of them were in our little apt playing video games
> 
> Tomorrow is Day #2 of our 4 day weekend and I am not fighting DH to go anywhere; I am just giving in and being lazy like everyone else around here
> I did get started on packing my suitcase for next week although I am STILL toying with the idea of staying in Germany for a few more weeks since we have the rental all arranged I really don't HAVE to go home next week.  I'm not quite ready to get back to reality yet I think.
> 
> Hope you all have a great WI tomorrow
> 
> Shawn



how does DS feel about moving? and going to a new school? 

*****************************************************

evening everyone! i'm exhausted and making this quick. there was a ton of rain this afternoon and i almost decided not to head out to the met game. i could barely see while driving there! i'm glad i did because finally the rain stopped. there was a 2hr rain delay but we still wound up watching most of the game. and they won! woot! i'm not going to talk about what i ate on here because 1) this is the biggest LOSER thread and 2) i'm a coach! 

i can barely keep my eyes open! looks like it'll be an early night. DH is exhausted too. he got home at 6am this morning from his flight from CA, showered, and went to work. his head is bobbing on the couch. haha

tomorrow is our 5th anniversary. it went fast! nothing really planned since we have thomas's bday party on saturday. maybe on sunday we'll go out to eat. we'll see. 

i'll be back on tomorrow!! keep up the good work everyone! xoxo


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

Hi all,

I dont have alot of time.  Just wanted to say hello.

QOTD-

1. When I was in my late teens I heard about these fat burner pills that were sold at the GNC store.  Since I was naive and thought if it was sold there they are good for you I took them.  I lost a ton of weight and became a bit sick looking.  at one point I pretty much stopped eating.  I wouldnt say I was anorexic but people thought I was.  I think those things just supressed my appetite so bad that I didnt ever feel hungry.  So not the way to go.  

2.  We really havent formed any traditions but the past 3 trips we ate at chef mickeys and we most likely will do that again next trip so I would say that is a tradition.  I feel like we dont go often enough to do any traditions but I hope that will change in a few years when I am not paying 1200 dollars a month on childcare.  For that amount I can got to twice a year to disney. 

I am a bit nervous again for weigh in.  the number hasnt been moving much on the scale this week but I have used 3/4 of must extra weekly points already since monday.  I think part of it is TOM slowly approaching the station.  I am feeling a bit bloated.  Sorry for TMI!!!!!

I did run tonight so hopefully that will help.

I hope you all are having a great day and if not here is a great big


----------



## bellebookworm9

dumbo_buddy said:


> i think i want to start getting an ornament. yep, i'm gonna start.
> 
> i love that place! so many different things to eat. the sushi's not good though.
> 
> i've read alot about these carrot cake cookies on disneyfoodblog.com and i really want one. like, right now.



I want to start an ornament tradition. Might buy one in October for my itty bitty fiber optic tree (that isn't technically allowed at school ). Right now I just have a pack of little silver balls I bought from WalMart!

I also recommend the roasted chicken dinner. It looks like they changed their menu a bit and I'm kind of disappointed. I've only had sushi once, from school. It was gross. I had a Philadelphia roll (I think): crab meat, avocado, cream cheese, cucumber. All things I like separately. But together it was just ...the seaweed didn't really help either.

I saw that blog about the carrot cake cookies! So glad we're going to Downtown Disney-need to get that one from Goofy's! Plus my normal "make your own pretzel sticks"...Oh! And something from Karamell Kuche...and something from Boardwalk Bakery! 


Today has been fine points wise. I did 30 minutes of Wii Tennis, and I was just doing C25K. 3 minutes from the end, my treadmill started making not-so-good noises. I immediately turned it off for fear of explosion/fire/other bad things.  I'll have Mom look at it tomorrow-hope it's not dead!


----------



## cclovesdis

Welcome to Healthy Habits![/SIZE]

My name is CC (like see-see) and I will be your Healthy Habits (HH) coach for the Summer 2011 BL Challenge. I big thank you to donac and jenanderson for showing me the ropes.

*Here's How HH Works:* Each week, there will be 2 "things" to do each day. You earn 1 point for each day you do each "thing." So, if you do each "thing" for all 7 days, you earn 14 points. There will also be 2 mini-challenges each week. You earn 1 point for each mini-challenge you complete for a total of 16 possible points each week. At the end of the week, please PM me your total points. Here is an example:

4/7 eating 2 fruits
3/7 drinking 6 8 oz. glasses of water
1/2 mini-challenges completed

I will post the top scores as well as a list of the participants each week on/about Tuesday. You have until Tuesday at 5 PM EST to send me your points. Everyone who participates (regardless of his/her total points) will be entered into the drawing for a prize. It will be something related to the week's HH. You will need to PM me your address so I can send you the prize. If you do not WISH to be entered into the prize drawing, please let me know.

Healthy Habits Week 4

For All 7 Days:
1. Eat 2 servings of dairy or dairy substitutes per day. Or take a calcium supplement.
2. Exercise for at least 20 minutes.
Mini-Challenge 1: Eat no more than 2 meals outside your house. (Aka restaurants-Grandma's is OK! )
Mini-Challenge 2: Plan your meals for the next day at least twice.

Feel free to ask any questions! Have a great week!


I will post Week 2's results tomorrow night. I only realized it was Thursday a few minutes ago.


----------



## pjlla

Zhoen said:


> I made that up... just wanted to make as offensive/wasteful a combination as possible... I googled the words "expensive champagne" to find that one... apparently it's $750/bottle...BUT we live in the land of fried twinkies, fried pickles, fried oreos, fried green beans, and all sorts of other weird food inventions, so it wouldn't surprise me if someone actually did this.  Seems like it would taste like soda... really bitter, gross soda...



Sorry I didn't realize you were kidding.... I'm a bit dense I guess!  

Actually.... DS and I tried fried Oreos a few summers ago while we were away for Mother/Son weekend up at Old Orchard Beach in Maine.  They were so good!  DS got chatting with the girl who made them and she told us how.  We tried it when we got home and it worked!  We also tried frying a few other things (like mini pb cups! )  Yummy, but nothing we need to eat very often!  I've only tried that one time at home and fortunately it appears that DS has forgotten about it!  

About the weird champagne/kool-aid combo.... I have made my own strange soda with plain seltzer and 4C sugar-free drink mix (like Crystal Light).  I have used the fruit punch and the cranberry pomegranate flavors.  It is pretty tasty, but a bit chemically tasting.  I do it when I need to really push the fluids.... I find it easier to drink more when it is flavored like that, although I usually manage 2-3 liters of plain seltzer every day.  



SettinSail said:


> Congrats to all our losers this week  I am recalling that I never submitted my weight last week and I had a .6 gain but I promised I didn't do it on purpose!  Hopefully tomorrow will be a better WI for me!
> 
> 
> That's okay.... I forgot to submit last week and I had a great loss!  So we balanced each other's forgetful brains!
> 
> 
> 
> We got all our utiites connected for next Friday by phone or online today except our water.  So far all the places have waived any deposit fees since they could see we were previous customers in the past.  It was interesting, the electric company had posted on their website that you had to pay a $260deposit which they woiuld hold for one year and then pay back to you with 8% interest  I told DH to ask them if we could deposit any MORE $$ with them for that interest rate
> 
> 
> How exciting to get so much done and ready for the big move back to the US!
> 
> I agree... 8% is unheard of rate of return!!
> 
> We also made an appt to get DS registered for school on July 5th.  At this time of year they are only doing group registrations on Tues/Thurs.  I have 2 teacher's letters of rec for DS for Honors class and still waiting on ones from the Math & English teachers.  That will be such a relief to have that done.  I know school does not start until Aug 25 but it's been unsettling that we could not register him until we could prove a valid address.
> 
> Let's see, what else?  We were able to get in touch with the next tenant of our apt here and told them everything we still have for sale and they are interested in the w/d, all blinds/shades and light fixtures.  We need them to commit though and deposit the money in our account.  Otherwise we have to remove all the blinds/shades and light fixtures.  You can not just leave them behind.   What a PITA that would be!!!
> 
> Supper tonight was ribs that I marinated in Korean bbq sauce for 24 hrs, black eyed peas soaked overnight, corn muffins w/green chilies and salad.
> So I was able to use up some things that need to be eaten.  I never have complete success with dried beans but these were nice and soft.  alot of them had split open so I think I either soaked them too long or cooked them too long
> DS had a friend over and the food didn't stretch too far!   Glad I don't have 2 teenage boys to regularly feed.  Several of the kids around here had friends over today and at one time 7 of them were in our little apt playing video games
> 
> Dinner sounds good. I have trouble making my own beans as well... they always seem either too hard or too soft.  So despite the fact that they are more expensive, I usually opt for canned beans.  But I'm glad you were able to use up some of your pantry stuff before the move.
> 
> Got any couscous in the pantry?  I think I've posted my couscous salad recipe on the BL recipe thread in the past.  I'm making it next week and I am really looking forward to it!
> 
> Tomorrow is Day #2 of our 4 day weekend and I am not fighting DH to go anywhere; I am just giving in and being lazy like everyone else around here
> I did get started on packing my suitcase for next week although I am STILL toying with the idea of staying in Germany for a few more weeks since we have the rental all arranged I really don't HAVE to go home next week.  I'm not quite ready to get back to reality yet I think.
> 
> Hope you all have a great WI tomorrow
> 
> Shawn



When are you going to the Black Forest to find the cuckoo clock??



dumbo_buddy said:


> evening everyone! i'm exhausted and making this quick. there was a ton of rain this afternoon and i almost decided not to head out to the met game. i could barely see while driving there! i'm glad i did because finally the rain stopped. there was a 2hr rain delay but we still wound up watching most of the game. and they won! woot! i'm not going to talk about what i ate on here because 1) this is the biggest LOSER thread and 2) i'm a coach!
> 
> i can barely keep my eyes open! looks like it'll be an early night. DH is exhausted too. he got home at 6am this morning from his flight from CA, showered, and went to work. his head is bobbing on the couch. haha
> 
> tomorrow is our 5th anniversary. it went fast! nothing really planned since we have thomas's bday party on saturday. maybe on sunday we'll go out to eat. we'll see.
> 
> i'll be back on tomorrow!! keep up the good work everyone! xoxo



Glad you got to enjoy the game!  Happy anniversary!!!



mommyof2Pirates said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I dont have alot of time.  Just wanted to say hello.
> 
> QOTD-
> 
> 1. When I was in my late teens I heard about these fat burner pills that were sold at the GNC store.  Since I was naive and thought if it was sold there they are good for you I took them.  I lost a ton of weight and became a bit sick looking.  at one point I pretty much stopped eating.  I wouldnt say I was anorexic but people thought I was.  I think those things just supressed my appetite so bad that I didnt ever feel hungry.  So not the way to go.
> 
> 2.  We really havent formed any traditions but the past 3 trips we ate at chef mickeys and we most likely will do that again next trip so I would say that is a tradition.  I feel like we dont go often enough to do any traditions but I hope that will change in a few years when I am not paying 1200 dollars a month on childcare.  For that amount I can got to twice a year to disney.
> 
> I am a bit nervous again for weigh in.  the number hasnt been moving much on the scale this week but I have used 3/4 of must extra weekly points already since monday.  I think part of it is TOM slowly approaching the station.  I am feeling a bit bloated.  Sorry for TMI!!!!!
> 
> I did run tonight so hopefully that will help.
> 
> I hope you all are having a great day and if not here is a great big



I'm not looking forward to weigh-in either.  Workouts this week have been nonexistent.  And eating has been just okay... not great.  First week of summer vacation and feeling the lack of routine/schedule already!  

*********************

Evening friends!  

Hit the grocery store tonight and made some good choices.  But wow.... I just bought $35 worth of fruit/veggies at the fruit and flower market on Wednesday and it is mostly gone, except for maybe two peaches, a few apples, a zucchini and one onion!  And tonight was another $150 and I bought NO MEAT!  I did buy some beer, which an unusual purchase for me, plus paper goods and feminine hygiene products, so that boosted my tally quite a bit.  

I bought some plain greek yogurt.  DD and I added the strawberry/rhubarb sauce to the yogurt (with a bit of Splenda and some vanilla).... OMG.. it was delicious!!  I had intended to use the sauce for another recipe, but I think we are going to end up eating it all!  

Well.... I should fold some laundry before I close my eyes for the night, so I'll say goodnight for now.....................P


----------



## my3princes

Hello.  I worked 15 1/2 hours today   Hopefully I'll be able to fall asleep quickly as i was up at 5 AM.  I think we've decided not to camp this weekend as the forecast isn't good, cold and rainy Friday and Saturday.  We may do a day trip on Sunday, but I was too tired to really think or talk about it when we I finally got home.  Tonight was my last night at the restaurant.  I'm sure that I'll get an occasional SOS call, but I can handle occasional vs 2 nights each week.  It will be very strange as I've worked nights for most of the last 19 years.  I'm happy though


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

Hey *Rose and the rest of the BL gang!!* Sorry I've been MIA!! I'll totally admit I am way off plan. Things are just full on here and I haven't had much time to myself. DH is home so we have gutted the bathroom for a complete reno. Then our room is next including building DD a loft bunk so her wardrobe and toys can go underneath. Then we are doing the boys room, loft space for all 3 of them. Having 2 bedrooms sucks!!! That's all I can say!!
And sports are crazy busy. This week is basketball camp, next week is 2 kids in swim, one in tennis, and the oldest starts 5:30am conditioning. I honestly don't get a break until they go back to school!! LOL And crazy me is toying with the idea of going back to work!!!! 

I've also been fielding phone calls from parents about crap in the neighborhood (damn teenagers) and school stuff. The music teacher really ticked me off today and let's just say it's a good thing I'm not the PTO VP anymore. I've reached my limit with the BS at school. I'm also glad we decided not to send DD there, so I just have one there now and he only has 3 years left. 

Anyway, I'm here. Trudging along. I really want to get back OP, but honestly I need to just come up for air! 

UGH, ok tomorrow I commit to getting my water in and working out for 30 minutes. 

There I said it and no take backs!!!! LOL

I hope everyone has a great weekend!!!! 


Oh and PS, the weather was ok we just had some thunderstorms and steady rain all day, nothing major.


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

* Organizational Challenge 6/24-6/30    *

OK everyone last week in June so we are spending our last week in the kitchen. 

Jobs for the week:
* Make beds every day
* do dishes every night and have a clean sink before bed
* Menu planning for the week

This week we are going to clean out the drawers. All of them! Junk drawers, utility drawers, utensils etc..... Purge unused, unwanted items. Busted wooden spoons, burnt plastic ladles, baby utensils if the babies are now 14.....
We are also going to hit the counter tops this week. Clutter leads to Chaos!!  so clear the clutter!! 
Only keep the essentials on the counters.


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

*   Inspirational Quote of the Day  *

* "It's impossible" said pride. 
"It's risky" said experience. 
"It's pointless" said reason. 
"Give it a try" whispered the heart. *


----------



## SettinSail

Buffy, I am glad you checked in  Love the quote   Hang in there   I hope you get some 'me' time soon
Good luck with the renovations.

Pamela, we still have a lot of cous cous left although I took cous cous salad to 2 diff parties last weekend.  I've had the thought that it would be cheaper to just donate it or toss it rather than keep buying all the other ingredients I need to go in there   Black beans, corn & cilantro for one dish, cukes,tomatoes, celery for another.  I'll have to check the recipe board for your recipe though in case I do decide to make some more.
Not sure when/if we will go the the Black Forest for the cuckoo clock, would have to be today or tomorrow if we are going.  We have all day plans Sunday and I am going to see Celtic Woman Sunday night!  DH will be back in Germany for 3 weeks at the end of July so he may have to go by himself (he's the one that wants it)

Nancy, I would love to go to the new Mets stadium, I've been to the Yankees and it was so nice.  DS is very excited to go back home to HS in the US with his old friends.  I hope it's a good transition for him.  His old MS feeds students into 3 different High School so it won't be the same.

I had my hair done at 9:00 this morning so I am looking good  We are all at home today, incl DS friend who slept over last night.  DH made us all pancakes, bacon and biscuits  So far, we aren't up to much.  I am making a "mix tape" for all my girlfriends here as a good -bye present.  Ya know, like I'm back in 7th grade or something  It was either that or homemade pesto and I don't have a food processor for that so....

I'll come back later and answer QOTD...

Shawn


----------



## dumbo_buddy

mommyof2Pirates said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I dont have alot of time.  Just wanted to say hello.
> 
> QOTD-
> 
> 1. When I was in my late teens I heard about these fat burner pills that were sold at the GNC store.  Since I was naive and thought if it was sold there they are good for you I took them.  I lost a ton of weight and became a bit sick looking.  at one point I pretty much stopped eating.  I wouldnt say I was anorexic but people thought I was.  I think those things just supressed my appetite so bad that I didnt ever feel hungry.  So not the way to go.
> 
> 2.  We really havent formed any traditions but the past 3 trips we ate at chef mickeys and we most likely will do that again next trip so I would say that is a tradition.  I feel like we dont go often enough to do any traditions but I hope that will change in a few years when I am not paying 1200 dollars a month on childcare.  For that amount I can got to twice a year to disney.
> 
> I am a bit nervous again for weigh in.  the number hasnt been moving much on the scale this week but I have used 3/4 of must extra weekly points already since monday.  I think part of it is TOM slowly approaching the station.  I am feeling a bit bloated.  Sorry for TMI!!!!!
> 
> I did run tonight so hopefully that will help.
> 
> I hope you all are having a great day and if not here is a great big



i hope the scale is friendly to you today. but, if not, don't be discouraged because you have been doing SO well and picking up on the exercise. i tend to retain a little bit when i'm on plan before it comes off. doesn't make sense of course. but you're being healthy!!

good like with TOM. of course, i thought my TOM was coming and look at me, i'm 18 weeks pregnant. lol! 



bellebookworm9 said:


> I also recommend the roasted chicken dinner. It looks like they changed their menu a bit and I'm kind of disappointed. I've only had sushi once, from school. It was gross. I had a Philadelphia roll (I think): crab meat, avocado, cream cheese, cucumber. All things I like separately. But together it was just ...the seaweed didn't really help either.
> 
> I saw that blog about the carrot cake cookies! So glad we're going to Downtown Disney-need to get that one from Goofy's! Plus my normal "make your own pretzel sticks"...Oh! And something from Karamell Kuche...and something from Boardwalk Bakery!
> 
> 
> Today has been fine points wise. I did 30 minutes of Wii Tennis, and I was just doing C25K. 3 minutes from the end, my treadmill started making not-so-good noises. I immediately turned it off for fear of explosion/fire/other bad things.  I'll have Mom look at it tomorrow-hope it's not dead!



hope the treadmill isn't broken - at least you can do c25k outside instead of in! i don't run on a treadmill. in fact i trained for the princess throughout the winter all outside. i like to see how far i'm going!

i'll try the chicken at sunshine seasons. you should give sushi another try. but not, like, in the middle of new york state. go to the shore or something for some good sushi. we get great sushi here. love it! i miss not being able to eat it!!!



my3princes said:


> Hello.  I worked 15 1/2 hours today   Hopefully I'll be able to fall asleep quickly as i was up at 5 AM.  I think we've decided not to camp this weekend as the forecast isn't good, cold and rainy Friday and Saturday.  We may do a day trip on Sunday, but I was too tired to really think or talk about it when we I finally got home.  Tonight was my last night at the restaurant.  I'm sure that I'll get an occasional SOS call, but I can handle occasional vs 2 nights each week.  It will be very strange as I've worked nights for most of the last 19 years.  I'm happy though



holy cow, i wasn't even awake that long yesterday!  enjoy your free nights now!!

we are camping in gettysburg, pa next weekend. i'm not really a fan of it but my 87 year old grandpa is so we do it. and it's a good way to get him out of the house and not have to listen to his stories of the old days that we're heard a million times!



BernardandMissBianca said:


> Hey *Rose and the rest of the BL gang!!* Sorry I've been MIA!! I'll totally admit I am way off plan. Things are just full on here and I haven't had much time to myself. DH is home so we have gutted the bathroom for a complete reno. Then our room is next including building DD a loft bunk so her wardrobe and toys can go underneath. Then we are doing the boys room, loft space for all 3 of them. Having 2 bedrooms sucks!!! That's all I can say!!
> And sports are crazy busy. This week is basketball camp, next week is 2 kids in swim, one in tennis, and the oldest starts 5:30am conditioning. I honestly don't get a break until they go back to school!! LOL And crazy me is toying with the idea of going back to work!!!!
> 
> I've also been fielding phone calls from parents about crap in the neighborhood (damn teenagers) and school stuff. The music teacher really ticked me off today and let's just say it's a good thing I'm not the PTO VP anymore. I've reached my limit with the BS at school. I'm also glad we decided not to send DD there, so I just have one there now and he only has 3 years left.
> 
> Anyway, I'm here. Trudging along. I really want to get back OP, but honestly I need to just come up for air!
> 
> UGH, ok tomorrow I commit to getting my water in and working out for 30 minutes.
> 
> There I said it and no take backs!!!! LOL
> 
> I hope everyone has a great weekend!!!!
> 
> 
> Oh and PS, the weather was ok we just had some thunderstorms and steady rain all day, nothing major.



welcome back, we missed you! sorry about all the stress at school and all that. sometimes i just really hate people! 

way to commit to that water and workout! woot!



SettinSail said:


> Buffy, I am glad you checked in  Love the quote   Hang in there   I hope you get some 'me' time soon
> Good luck with the renovations.
> 
> Pamela, we still have a lot of cous cous left although I took cous cous salad to 2 diff parties last weekend.  I've had the thought that it would be cheaper to just donate it or toss it rather than keep buying all the other ingredients I need to go in there   Black beans, corn & cilantro for one dish, cukes,tomatoes, celery for another.  I'll have to check the recipe board for your recipe though in case I do decide to make some more.
> Not sure when/if we will go the the Black Forest for the cuckoo clock, would have to be today or tomorrow if we are going.  We have all day plans Sunday and I am going to see Celtic Woman Sunday night!  DH will be back in Germany for 3 weeks at the end of July so he may have to go by himself (he's the one that wants it)
> 
> Nancy, I would love to go to the new Mets stadium, I've been to the Yankees and it was so nice.  DS is very excited to go back home to HS in the US with his old friends.  I hope it's a good transition for him.  His old MS feeds students into 3 different High School so it won't be the same.
> 
> I had my hair done at 9:00 this morning so I am looking good  We are all at home today, incl DS friend who slept over last night.  DH made us all pancakes, bacon and biscuits  So far, we aren't up to much.  I am making a "mix tape" for all my girlfriends here as a good -bye present.  Ya know, like I'm back in 7th grade or something  It was either that or homemade pesto and I don't have a food processor for that so....
> 
> I'll come back later and answer QOTD...
> 
> Shawn



i loooove gettin' mah hair-did! i always looks so much better! i walk in a little scared of my look but afterwards i look good and can usually make it last like THREE days! yay for dry hair 

i would like to make some cous cous salads. i have a few boxes of that and quinoa and have no clue what to do with them


----------



## dumbo_buddy

GOOD MORNING ALL YOU LOSERS!!!

love that the above statement is completely appropriate to say! 

don't forget to send dona your weigh in information. and do it correctly! rose has taught us the way! 

QOTD, Friday June 24th: well, it's my anniversary today and whenever there's something to celebrate, i always turn to....food. so here's a two parter: instead of turning to food to celebrate, what is something we all can do to celebrate a special occasion (birthday, anniversary, graduation)?? secondly, because we all have to eat, what is a celebratory meal that you can make healthier???


Disney QOTD, Friday, June 24th: What's your favorite Hidden Mickey?? What's the one you always point out??

what's that? you're wondering what aunt ann would say? i was just looking at her facebook and she had a funny status update from easter time: "Wow. The bathroom scale gods are really pleased when you give up wine for Lent." not saying we have to give up wine (well, i do, duh) but don't forget that alcohol is not a good idea when trying to lose weight!

have a great day everyone!!!


**************************************************

today and tomorrow are going to be really busy days for me. i'll do my best to get on and post but if i'm not around don't worry, I'LL BE BAAAHHCK.

i'm doing a trip to the bronx zoo this morning with the folks from mommy and me class. we aren't going to stay long because thomas needs to nap and i need to go to costco for his bday party tomorrow. my friend lauren is coming up to watch him thank goodness. that way i can shop and not have to deal with him in the cart getting antsy. 

tomorrow will be a mad dash to set up and pick up cake and balloons and all that before guests come to the beach club at 2. i think we're looking at 28 adults and 20 kids.  and that's small compared to last year! pizza and cake though - keeping it simple. 

we aren't meeting at the zoo until 10 so i'm planning on getting in a run/walk before we go. it looks like rain today and tomorrow. hopefully it'll hold out for the zoo and the party. we shall see!!


----------



## donac

Good Friday morning everyone.  Sleeping to 6 is not working.  Dh is up and I find it hard to work out when he is up.

Nancy Happy Anniversary.

I don't have any time this morning.  We are leaving this afternoon to go camping for the weekend and I need to pack.  I should have done it yesterday but I didn't feel like it.  

I will be back late on Sunday so have a great weekend everyone. 

Have a happy and healthy weekend.


----------



## mikamah

Happy Anniversary Nancy!!
Hope you have a wonderful day today!!!

Good friday morning everyone.  Just called in early to work, but wanted to wish everyone good luck on the scale today, and if you're not happy with the number, try to remember not to give up.  Every little thing we do does make a difference, and especially if you've done everything right, and still didn't see the scale move, remember those non scale victories and know that the scale will catch up.  

Have a wonderful, losing day everyone!!


----------



## lisah0711

Good morning all! 

*Happy Anniversary, Nancy!* 

Had a nice long reply done yesterday and then a visit from the poof fairy and never got back on.  I hate that poof fairy!  

*Tracey,* sorry about Ash's foot but thank goodness it happened while you were still here.  I will be thinking of you this week.  

Oh, and you folks saying you were so much older for the first Disney trip, my first trip to DL when I was 2 was in 1962!    Even DL was only 7 -- all the trees were still small!



dumbo_buddy said:


> IT'S ANOTHER GREAT DAY TO LOSE!!
> 
> QOTD, Thursday 6/23: i have a feeling we've all tried some crazy things to lose weight. what was a crazy diet that you tried? what did you learn from it?
> 
> Disney QOTD, Thursday 6/23: do you have a disney family tradition? hit a certain park or ride first? take a picture at a particular spot? eat at a certain place? are you ornament buyers?? share if you would!



I just love Aunt Ann!    She is one smart cookie!

Over the years I've tried all the fad diets I think, Pritikin, Atkins, shakes.    I've learned that the only thing that really works long term is cutting calories and eating a balanced diet.  Sounds so simple, yet so hard to do!  

At DL we must start and end each visit with a ride on POTC.  We don't really have a WDW tradition.  But we are big ornament buyers.  We have a whole Disney tree!   



mikamah said:


> Disney traditions Crystal palace every trip, until the princess.  I couldn't go before the race and eat that much, and after we did chef mickey's.



You missed a tradition in February -- another reason to plan another trip soon!   Just call me your Disney trip enabler friend!  



tggrrstarr said:


> So, to top that off, it finally tipped the scale in the right direction, and I have officially hit 70 lbs lost!  If I can lose 5 more in the next 24 days it will make 75 lbs in a year. So that is my goal.



Woo hoo for the 70 lbs!    That is wonderful and congratulations on your running.  I think that is one of the best things about running is that you surprise yourself at what you can do!  

*Zhoen,* you got us on the kool-aid champagne thing.  :laughing



JacksLilWench said:


> I just feel better in general since starting this challenge.  Little stuff that used to bother me doesn't anymore.  I have more love for myself, and the ability to say "That was good, but you can do better" and use that as fuel for the next week instead of using it as a reason for why I can't do this in the first place.  I've upped the ante on myself and it feels good to be able to get my life into some semblance, haha.  I always knew what you were supposed to do and how to do it, I just never felt like I could apply it to myself.  And now I do  And it makes me feel really good.  So if you ladies (and gentlemen!) ever wonder if you do good, you do.  Trust me



Isn't that wonderful?  I'm so happy for you!  



Connie96 said:


> I am looking at two different weeks:
> Wednesday, September 14 thru Wednesday, September 21 -or-
> Tuesday, November 8 thru Tuesday, November 15



Connie, MVMCP start on November 8th so if you are thinking WDW with Christmas decoration would be fun, that is something to consider.    I think your DD would look adorable dressed in her Christmas finery in front of one of those beautiful WDW Christmas trees!   

*Shawn,* you busy, busy girl.  You have so much going on but I can tell that you are enjoying every single minute you have left in Germany!  

*Pamela,* sorry about the fundraiser but I bet you had a good time with the Rainbow Girls!  

*Deb,* glad that you can get some rest and have an enjoyable summer!  

*CC,* thanks for doing HH for us!

*Buffy,* nice to see you.  Hope things calm down for you!  

*Kathy,* kind of nice to be called in early for a change, hm? 

Hello to anyone that I missed!  

Well, I am a samer today.  But that is totally okay with me because actually I had gained 4 pounds over the week-end, grabbed ahold of myself and worked like crazy to get where I am now, so it's all good.  Maybe next week I can lose some "new" weight.


----------



## Rose&Mike

Just a reminder:

*This week is a WIN week. Send in your measurements to Connie96. Check out the first page of the thread if you have questions.*

Pm CC your HH points and donac your current weight. 

Have a great day!


----------



## Zhoen

That's the opposite of pixie dust.  The anti-matter of pixie dust.  It's brown and gooey and sticky and sucks the magic out of everything and it's everywhere here today.   The worst part is, any pixie dust you *DO* happen to have gets stuck and absorbed and ruined and lost in the mess.

I'm just cranky today.  Nothing serious, nothing is wrong that can't be resolved, but just lots of stupid little daily-grind things, ya know?  I'm sure I can fix most of it over the weekend, but sometimes it's healthiest just to look at a situation and say, "yep, that stinks."  

I'm happy to be a maintain this week... Of course a loss would be better, but between some bad choices (enabled by Laura's cats), getting sick and dehydrated, getting re-hydrated, and looking at the calendar and saying "oh, maybe THAT's why I'm grumpy..."  I'd say a maintain is something to be content with this week.  Next week, hopefully onward and downward...




dumbo_buddy said:


> QOTD, Friday June 24th: well, it's my anniversary today and whenever there's something to celebrate, i always turn to....food. so here's a two parter: instead of turning to food to celebrate, what is something we all can do to celebrate a special occasion (birthday, anniversary, graduation)?? secondly, because we all have to eat, what is a celebratory meal that you can make healthier???
> 
> Happy anniversary!!!  Part 1- I don't know... For my last birthday last month, went on an out-of-town hike.  It was supposed to just be a walk, a little 5k... but apparently the folks that were hosting mis-entered the trail information in the flyer, so there I was, newly off crutches, with a (folded umbrella) stroller, going over slimy muddy rocks on a rickety trail  (But is was beauuuuuutiful, and it didn't kill me, so I must be stronger, right?)  That was my 50th event (in my lifetime) (there's a club that tracks them), so it was a major milestone for me.  We frequently do the walks for other birthdays, too... Grumpy was actually on the club's homepage for a while with the picture of her walking in the National Zoo on her 2nd birthday, and the plan is to get her lots of events this year so that next year she can do her #50 in Kissimee on the day we arrive, and mail off her award book from inside MK on her 5th birthday. (I've been dragging her out in her stoller, wagon, etc, since she was 16 days old, her own fault for being born during good weather!)
> Part 2-  I've lightened up some recipes we like over the years, but there are some, for special occasions, that I just leave alone, but watch the portions.  Being here in Maryland, the girls and I sometimes celebrate by getting steamed crabs.  They are not so expensive if you get them to-go from a market, and they are very low-cal, tasty, and super-fun for the kids.  We try to do it when DH is not home, though... he hates the look, smell, and existence of all seafood.  Can't even stand the grocery store if they have the steamer going.
> 
> Disney QOTD, Friday, June 24th: What's your favorite Hidden Mickey?? What's the one you always point out??
> 
> I only learned about them recently and haven't been in over 4 years, so I've never seen one in WDW/DL.  But whenever I send something to someone from here (coupon train or some of the stickers I was getting rid of a while back) I put one on the envelope somewhere, just for fun.  So that's you answer.  My favorites are the ones *I* hide!  (Which is NOT to say I'll be at WDW next year with a sharpie...)


----------



## my3princes

We usually have parties to celebrate.  It is what it is and not something that I even want to change.  Sometimes it is okay to let loose for a day.

My favorite hidden mickey is actually a hidden tinkerbelle.  On the rock at the exit of Thunder Mountain.  I can usually pick out the hidden mickey's and pooh on that ride too.  There are also many hidden mickey's on the walls at conservation station.



We are having a lazy day.  It is cold and overcast outside.  I guess my brother's family is still heading to Hampton Beach for the weekend.  The beach in the rain and cold doesn't sound exciting to me.  We think we'll do day trip on Sunday since it's supposed to clear up.  We're debating between Six Flags New England or Parc Safari in Quebec.  They are about equal distance from our house.  We live 2 hours from the Canadian border and have never taken the kids.


----------



## bellebookworm9

dumbo_buddy said:


> hope the treadmill isn't broken - at least you can do c25k outside instead of in! i don't run on a treadmill. in fact i trained for the princess throughout the winter all outside. i like to see how far i'm going!



Looking at it right now, I think the spinny part is just off the track, it looks to be too far to the right. I don't know if we can fix it, and I'm pretty sure the warranty expired awhile ago-it's an older treadmill, we just don't use it frequently. 



dumbo_buddy said:


> QOTD, Friday June 24th: well, it's my anniversary today and whenever there's something to celebrate, i always turn to....food. so here's a two parter: instead of turning to food to celebrate, what is something we all can do to celebrate a special occasion (birthday, anniversary, graduation)?? secondly, because we all have to eat, what is a celebratory meal that you can make healthier???



Well, for my birthday in April, my friends and I just got together for cake, and we played games. New Years, I think we just got some shrimp, like we always do. I'm pretty sure Mom worked last Christmas, so my brother and I just hung out at home, really nothing different. Some celebrations we go out for a meal, but I think that's occasionally alright. 



> Disney QOTD, Friday, June 24th: What's your favorite Hidden Mickey?? What's the one you always point out??



When I was in high school, I noticed that some sort of stain had formed a Mickey at the bottom of my driveway. I don't know if it's still there-I haven't had to wait for the bus in two+ years, so not a lot of time spent staring at the concrete - but I'll check later. In Disney, I don't really look for hidden Mickeys. I point out the ones on the bedspread or in the room if I find them. I've seen pictures of the hidden Tink, so I'm going to look for that next time!

Today I maintained exactly what I was last week. But after the Friendly's splurge on Sunday and having an iffy eating week, I'm okay with that. I took my measurements last night, and although I lost 1.25 inches in my waist, I either stayed the same or gained everywhere else.  But, I'm going to work on planning healthier meals this week (I have to, I have job training Monday-Wednesday, so I need to plan ahead for that) and keep exercising.


----------



## tggrrstarr

pjlla said:


> I bought some plain greek yogurt.  DD and I added the strawberry/rhubarb sauce to the yogurt (with a bit of Splenda and some vanilla).... OMG.. it was delicious!!  I had intended to use the sauce for another recipe, but I think we are going to end up eating it all!
> 
> Well.... I should fold some laundry before I close my eyes for the night, so I'll say goodnight for now.....................P



I have been mixing plain greek yogurt wit sugar free pancake syrup and a bit of splenda, it is so yummy! 

Shawn- I lost most of my weight in the first 6 months, I did calorie counting.  I averaged between 1000 and 1200 calories.  I walked mostly every day (until December) and did a modified version of p90x for just shy of the first 90 days. That's when I started trying to run, hurt my knee and had to stop.  I never got back to it, but I am thinking of giving some of the discs another try.  

I've been doing 1200 calories since March, but my exercise hasn't been regular all spring. The past 3 weeks though Ive been much better since the weather has been so perfect.  Even though I have a gym membership, I can only get there like 3 times a week, so I love being able to just hop outside at the end of the night.  
I had a fantastic week, although I had some very bad days.  I lost 3 lbs despite a couple cookie binges last weekend!  Oh, and then there was the Chinese food on Sunday, I just couldn't stop eating it, lol!  I think the key was the protein shakes. 

I bought some Herbalife a while ago and hadn't used it lately.  Last week I had a minor toothache and decided to give a shake a try.  I mixed the powder with So Delicious coconut milk, strawberries, pineapple and ice.  I used half of a sugar free vanilla pudding snack to thicken it a bit.  It was so good, and just over 200 calories, depending on how much fruit.  Very filling too.  I've had one almost every day.  Thanks Tracy!


----------



## liesel

So I did my post vacation weigh in Monday and was up 3.1.  I decided to just do my weigh in today even though its only been 4 days and see how I'm doing.  Well, I'm down 3.1!    Back to where I started.  I'm so glad this weight came off quickly.

Pamela-DS9 is doing summer swim team for the first time.  He is a strong swimmer, but really small for his age.  He is in the 9/10 division and some of those boys are huge!  He's doing his best and I'm so proud of him.  If only they went by size instead of age he'd be killing it!

Tracey-Have a good visit with your parents!  I hope your mom is doing well.

Hi to everyone else, have a wonderful day!


----------



## glss1/2fll

I'm back from the DC/Ny trip with middle schoolers! And I see I have tons of pages to catch up on.

I tried to channel Pamela when I was at the food courts (and there were *a lot* of food courts). I did have 2 pieces of cheesecake when we were in New York. Heaven! I thought of BronxNancy when I went to the Disney Store in Times Square. The lowest amount of steps I took was 15K. Our full day in New York was 20K. I wore my running shoes which I got before starting C25K 9 weeks ago. I think it's time for a new pair!

Gotta go send in my weight (up 2 pounds). No HH points for the week. But today is a new day and hopefully the new HH will be ones I can just ace! Also need to go measure. That should be interesting!

I've got to get caught up on everything I missed this last week. Everybody have a good day, which I know is half over for ya'll, but I'm on the west coast and I just got up--arrived home after 2 AM!


----------



## trinaweena

Pamela - no my parents arent dumb haha, but also REALLY DISLIKE ANIMALS! I mean really dislike! I'm sure they figured out it was a farce eventually as far as the cat was concerned but trust me I needed the sympathy vote for him! (i'm sure if i wasn't a dog trainer, and didn't get such a huge discount at the ver we wouldn't have animals at all  haha!) That being said, I am so NOT a cat person. I like mine but only because he acts like a dog most of the time! 

I was a bit afraid to step on the scale today, I was sure there would be a gain, but am happy to report a maintain! Well i'm up .2 pounds but im so not counting that! I had taco bell last night after a tough work day and just didn't even care!  I'm not losing as fast as i would like, but i have to remember i'm not GAINING and that needs to be good enough for this week, since I have so much going on. Next wednesday I finally have a day off after working 16 days in a row!

I have a challenge for ya'll! One of my favorite things ever to eat is cut up hotdogs and macaroni and cheese! If I could eat it every day I would, but I have not even had a hotdog since i started my diet let alone macaroni and cheese! I'm dying here! My challenge, or question, as it were, is does anyone have any suggestion as to how to make this a more healthy option?  I know its really an unhealthy thing, but there must be something i can do to make it just a bit better for me so I don't feel awful if I have a craving!


----------



## Zhoen

Need a bit more to start with, dear...  before we can help you find "more healthy."  Are we talking the blue box made according to package directions, or some version of homemade?  How big a serving? What kind/brand hot dogs, how many cut up in the total dish or in a serving?


----------



## Connie96

Rose&Mike said:


> Just a reminder:
> 
> *This week is a WIN week. Send in your measurements to Connie96. Check out the first page of the thread if you have questions.*



I was just about to say that! Thanks, Rose. 

Looking forward to hearing from yall! We had 21 folks measure-in at the beginning of this challenge. Whaddaya say we get at least 15 to follow up this time around? Can we do it??


----------



## SettinSail

dumbo_buddy said:


> i loooove gettin' mah hair-did! i always looks so much better! i walk in a little scared of my look but afterwards i look good and can usually make it last like THREE days! yay for dry hair
> 
> i would like to make some cous cous salads. i have a few boxes of that and quinoa and have no clue what to do with them



Uh-oh, did I say something Southern or are you just making fun of my Southern accent??     THREE DAYS !!??   What in the world!?!  Lucky!

There's a ba-jillion different things you can make with cous cous or quinoa -- google some recipes.  I will share mine later when I have time if you can't find anything that looks good to you.

Forgot to mention JAMES is my DS name...



dumbo_buddy said:


> GOOD MORNING ALL YOU LOSERS!!!
> 
> QOTD, Friday June 24th: well, it's my anniversary today and whenever there's something to celebrate, i always turn to....food. so here's a two parter: instead of turning to food to celebrate, what is something we all can do to celebrate a special occasion (birthday, anniversary, graduation)?? secondly, because we all have to eat, what is a celebratory meal that you can make healthier???
> 
> 
> Disney QOTD, Friday, June 24th: What's your favorite Hidden Mickey?? What's the one you always point out??



Happy Anniversary!   Enjoy the party tomorrow!

Well the first thing that comes to mind is alcohol but that's not exactly healthier.   What about a group hike or some other type of outing to a movie, sports event, bowling, ceramics place, boat ride, etc?  A fun and lighter fare celebration for me would involve grilling lean cuts of meat and serving healthy salads and veg with it and a fruit salad for dessert.

It's fun to find the hidden Mickeys on the cruise ships but no particular one stands out in my mind right now...



mikamah said:


> if you're not happy with the number, try to remember not to give up.  Every little thing we do does make a difference, and especially if you've done everything right, and still didn't see the scale move, remember those non scale victories and know that the scale will catch up.



What great advice 



lisah0711 said:


> Well, I am a samer today.  But that is totally okay with me because actually I had gained 4 pounds over the week-end, grabbed ahold of myself and worked like crazy to get where I am now, so it's all good.  Maybe next week I can lose some "new" weight.



Wow, Good job getting back to maintain weight. It's not easy to take off 4 lbs in one week but it's sure easy to gain it!  I think if I was not weighing myself every day, there's no telling how much weight I would be gaining!  I'm currently in a phase where I keep going up and down the same 1.5 pounds - no one's fault but my own but I'm ready to move past it.

I like your attitude old-timer  I can get away with calling you that since we are close in age



Zhoen said:


> I'm happy to be a maintain this week... Of course a loss would be better, but between some bad choices (enabled by Laura's cats), getting sick and dehydrated, getting re-hydrated, and looking at the calendar and saying "oh, maybe THAT's why I'm grumpy..."  I'd say a maintain is something to be content with this week.  Next week, hopefully onward and downward...



Good attitude!   I thought you might be our BL this week with all that sickness but the important thing is you are feeling better now.  Well, physically at least.  I hope the grumpies are on their way out for you



bellebookworm9 said:


> Today I maintained exactly what I was last week. But after the Friendly's splurge on Sunday and having an iffy eating week, I'm okay with that. I took my measurements last night, and although I lost 1.25 inches in my waist, I either stayed the same or gained everywhere else.  But, I'm going to work on planning healthier meals this week (I have to, I have job training Monday-Wednesday, so I need to plan ahead for that) and keep exercising.



Another good attitude!  Wow, that's ALOT off your waist in 3 weeks  I am really jealous, I have a hard time losing in my waist.



tggrrstarr said:


> Shawn- I lost most of my weight in the first 6 months, I did calorie counting.  I averaged between 1000 and 1200 calories.  I walked mostly every day (until December) and did a modified version of p90x for just shy of the first 90 days. That's when I started trying to run, hurt my knee and had to stop.  I never got back to it, but I am thinking of giving some of the discs another try.
> 
> I've been doing 1200 calories since March, but my exercise hasn't been regular all spring. The past 3 weeks though Ive been much better since the weather has been so perfect.  Even though I have a gym membership, I can only get there like 3 times a week, so I love being able to just hop outside at the end of the night.
> I had a fantastic week, although I had some very bad days.  I lost 3 lbs despite a couple cookie binges last weekend!  Oh, and then there was the Chinese food on Sunday, I just couldn't stop eating it, lol!  I think the key was the protein shakes.


Wow, that's awesome - I think you are my hero  And, still losing 3 pound in one week - AWESOME



liesel said:


> So I did my post vacation weigh in Monday and was up 3.1.  I decided to just do my weigh in today even though its only been 4 days and see how I'm doing.  Well, I'm down 3.1!    Back to where I started.  I'm so glad this weight came off quickly.
> 
> Pamela-DS9 is doing summer swim team for the first time.  He is a strong swimmer, but really small for his age.  He is in the 9/10 division and some of those boys are huge!  He's doing his best and I'm so proud of him.  If only they went by size instead of age he'd be killing it!
> 
> Tracey-Have a good visit with your parents!  I hope your mom is doing well.
> 
> Hi to everyone else, have a wonderful day!



That was quick!    DS did swim team for 5 years but when it was time to move up from swimming 25 meter events to 50 meter events he quit!  Soooo lazy and still is....whadda ya gonna do?



glss1/2fll said:


> Gotta go send in my weight (up 2 pounds). No HH points for the week. But today is a new day and hopefully the new HH will be ones I can just ace! Also need to go measure. That should be interesting!



Not bad for all the travelling you just did

Well, we had our last Friday night at the Biergarten in our village.  Tomorrow we are going to hang out with another couple at the Biergarten in the next village over and then some friends are having a group over for a farewell cocktail party.  Geez, I need to move back to the US and dry out   I have my suitcase packed with everything I need but it's a pain as I need to take stuff in and out of it that I need everyday.  I also need to take a really hard look at the downstairs and see if there's anything I need down there.  I called Delta today to find out how much I would have to pay to change my ticket and they said $150 and the difference in fare for the new date.  They also said I would have to go back to the travel agent who issued the ticket and they would have to do it  I may call them again tomorrow and see if I can get someone else, that does not sound right.  I feel like what I want to do is go back next week but then return with DH on July 9th and stay until mid-August in Germany.  But if I do that I will have to pay for the final flight back.  Oy, I don't know why I keep thinking about it I just need to go home and get it over with. Where is the waffling, indecisive emoticon?

Sold and delivered a few more items today.  The only biggies we are left with now are the w/d.  We are negotiating with the 3rd interested party but they do not arrive here until Aug 1 so not sure how we would get it to them.

Have a great weekend

Shawn


----------



## SettinSail

trinaweena said:


> I have a challenge for ya'll! One of my favorite things ever to eat is cut up hotdogs and macaroni and cheese! If I could eat it every day I would, but I have not even had a hotdog since i started my diet let alone macaroni and cheese! I'm dying here! My challenge, or question, as it were, is does anyone have any suggestion as to how to make this a more healthy option?  I know its really an unhealthy thing, but there must be something i can do to make it just a bit better for me so I don't feel awful if I have a craving!



Some thoughts-

1. Use a veggie dog instead of meat dog.

2. Make a lower fat version of the mac n cheese with lighter butter and lighter milk or maybe less butter.

3. When you make this treat, portion it out immediately and only allow yourself one portion at a time or one portion a day.  Not sure if it would freeze OK?

4. Totally remove this from your diet.  Sometimes it's just easier not to ever have it if it's something you know you won't be able to limit.  ie, a trigger food.  Like for me, nachos are a trigger food that I have to be VERY careful with.

Good luck

Shawn


----------



## trinaweena

Zhoen said:


> Need a bit more to start with, dear...  before we can help you find "more healthy."  Are we talking the blue box made according to package directions, or some version of homemade?  How big a serving? What kind/brand hot dogs, how many cut up in the total dish or in a serving?



I can't say the exact brand of hot dogs, its usually whatever is in the freezer but the crappier the better haha! Meaning I don't like to "all beef" dogs for this. I think my mom bought turkey dogs once and those were yum! Normally for the mac and cheese its just Kraft standard blue box, but I'm open to something home made. As for size, god I never measure my food but lets say a cup of roni and 2 hot dogs cut up usually.


----------



## Zhoen

Hmmm.. I like a challenge, but this one will take a while... since it's a specific comfort food, you've got very specific expectations on what it SHOULD taste like...  DD4 is in a macaroni phase right now.  She is quite specific that she only likes "the kind that glows!!!!"  (Kraft powdered type)  I don't blame her, for all that it has no nutrional virtue to speak of (well, it provides calories, very useful for surviving the coming Zombie Apocolypse), it IS yummy.  

Last week she turned her tiny nose up at Outback's Mac N Cheese and it was very comforting to me, because she's been refusing home-made lately and hurting my wittle-bitty feelings  

Ok, so it sounds like you've tried the 97% Hebrew Nationals and didn't like them?  Those are the first all-beef lowfat ones that jump to mind.  Have you tried the fat-free Oscar Mayers? 

Meanwhile, while you're sticking with the Kraft, I agree with PP, go from 4TBS butter/marge to about 2, try using skim milk, and only as much as you need to get everything combined.  I always make it this way, DH follows the package... and his just looks and tastes like soupy cheesewater... I'd rather have less sauce, but thicker... 

And... I hate to say it, it's time to figure out what "a portion" means to you.  If I figure out any magic tips, I'll run them by DD4, harshest food critic on the planet, and let you know!


----------



## bellebookworm9

Today was cleaning day: I cleaned the bathroom and vacummed. Then I got really ambitious and decided to clean the fridge out.  I truly think the last time it was cleaned was maybe 2003. I threw out (among other things) a 5 year expired bottle of lemon juice, some teriyaki sauce, some soy sauce, some congealed chili sauce and hot sauce (no idea what that was even doing in there, since no one eats hot stuff ), and a 3 month old bottle of chocolate raspberry wine that Mom had one glass of and never touched again. Then I SCRUBBED the shelves, walls, drawers. There was a horrible, sticky, gross, viscous, brown goo stuck to the bottom, under where the produce drawers go. 

Of course, now there's really nothing left in the fridge! I was going to do a Zumba workout this evening, but I'm pooped now. Mom said I'm earning my keep though!


----------



## tigger813

Greetings from Morrisville, NC!

Today has been a horrible day all around! My DBIL's father passed away this morning so DSis and DBIL are heading home to go to his wake and funeral Wed and Thurs of next week.

I arrived without problems to find my mom very confused and having trouble staying awake. She thought she was going to have a seizure so I gave her some more meds which made it worse. She was falling asleep standing up and then when trying to get her into the wheelchair to start getting her ready for chemo her legs gave out and I was able to carefully get her to the floor. Dad called 911 not realizing the severity so they only sent help and then realized we needed the EMTs. They were absolutely amazing. Mom thought she had too much medicine and despite not wanting to go to the hospital went without a fight. I agreed it was probably the beginning of an OD. Luckily I had the spreadsheet my brother had made which helped the doctor figure out what had gone wrong. We finally came home around six and ordered pizza. I got her into bed and put a pain patch on and now she is sleeping peacefully. I have to wake her up in 20 minutes to give her the medicine to get her through the night. Unfortunately she missed her 3rd chemo treatment. Last night the doctor who came to the house realized she had shingles which is part of the severe pain issue.

I'm exhausted and my back is hurting. I've eaten mostly like crap today but plan to do better tomorrow when I can have my shake and tea and hopefully take a walk. I've been awake since 2:45 this morning. I think I may have dozed off on the plane for a few minutes.

I think I'm going to get ready for bed and get the pills ready.

Thanks for all you love and support and prayers. I felt so overwhelmed the minute I walked in the door. Though it was frustrating to have to go to the ER, it was helpful to me as I could clarify the doses and frequency of meds. I don't feel that overwhelmed any more. Hoping she can get a good night's sleep. She didn't even totally realize I was here this morning. I may sleep in Mom and Dad's bed so I can fall asleep watching tv.

Enjoy your weekend!


----------



## bellebookworm9

Tracey, I'm so sorry you had to go all through all of that.  I'm really glad you're mom didn't have a seizure though; my brother has a seizure disorder and a few years ago we were home alone, he started out in a blank stare and then it went into grand mal. It was truly the scariest thing I have ever witnessed. 

I hope tomorrow is better for you and you parents.


----------



## cclovesdis

Healthy Habits Week 2 Results

*Congratulatons to our Participants:
*bellebookworm9
buzz5985
Connie96
glass1/2fll
JacksLilWench
Worfiedoodles

*Congratuations to this week's prize winner: JacksLilWench!* Please PM me you address and I will send you your prize.

Congratulations to our Top Point Earners:
JacksLilWench (15)
buzz5985 (14)


----------



## cclovesdis

Tracey:  I hope you and DM/DD have a restful night. 

It has been a long week. Nothing particularly bad, but nothing particularly great either. I was down 2.4 lbs at Weight Watchers today. I'm not sure how that will work out for here as I was down last Friday for the challenge and my last weigh-in at WW was before then. I will weigh-in for the challenge tomorrow morning. I barely woke up in time to make it out the door for work this morning, so I had to skip something...or most things.,.

I am off to bed now. Hoping to sleep in until at least 8. I can tell I am sleep-deprived.


----------



## glss1/2fll

I'm feeling a bit rum-dumb which I'm sure is just sleep deprivation kicking in. Didn't do much today. Skimmed this thread and am now caught up. Emptied suitcases and did laundry. Laughed when I read somebody's post about never drying whites on the line because hanging up socks is a pain.  So true, but I did it today anyway.

Tracey, I hope you get a good night's rest tonight.

BronxNancy, our kids are Abram and Simon.  Other Biblical names within the greater family are James, Isaac, Joseph, Malachai, Gavriel, Silas. Gotta tell ya though, finding personalized trinkets with most of those names on them is impossible! 

I forget who has the new baby that slept through the night, my eldest didn't sleep through the night until my youngest one did.Yeah, 3.5 years of waking up. It was lots of fun.

Shocked I was the BL the other week. WIN was weird, I'd gained in some places and lost in others. Hopefully next time it'll be a loss everywhere!

Better hit the hay. The eldest is going on a week long mission trip starting at 6:30 tomorrow morning. Uh huh. Guess who drew the short straw?!

Have a super OP day everyone!


----------



## SettinSail

Hang in there Tracey   So sad for DBIL.  Looking forward to walking with you next week or grabbing a quick cup of coffee

Shawn


----------



## dumbo_buddy

HAPPY SATURDAY!!!

ok people! it's the weekend - and usually our toughest time sticking to plan. so let's all concentrate....WATER!! VEGGIES!! BROWNIES ARE BAD!! got it! ok good.

i didn't get a chance to get on last night, i'm sorry. today will be another busy day but i promise to be a better coach after today! 

yesterday was a go-go-go day. zoo with the mommy and me group, costco for the goods for today, set up at the club, etc etc. by the time i got home i was so exhausted, a little crampy and just crashed. 

today we're up and ready to do it one more time. party day! my to-do list is a mile long and it starts with our QOTDs!!!

QOTD, Saturday, June 25th: What are some simple ways that YOU sneak more exercise in during the day? Do you take the stairs when possilbe? take a walk at lunch time? play a game with the kiddos?


i try to walk whenever i can to walk every where. thank goodness i'm able to do that. that's the beauty of city living. unless i have way too much to carry or i'm in a rush i will walk to places like the deli or butcher or CVS. 

Disney QOTD, Saturday June 25th: Who is your favorite character?? And most importantly, WHY?

man, nancy, that's a tough question! i have to think about it! LOL!

HAVE A GREAT DAY EVERYONE!!!


----------



## mikamah

dumbo_buddy said:


> today we're up and ready to do it one more time. party day! my to-do list is a mile long and it starts with our QOTDs!!!


Happy Party day to you and Thomas!!  Hope the sun shines there, and you have a fabulous day.  I love the name Matthew.  Such a classic name.  You are doing a fabulous job as coach, and though we love your wonderful posts, we know you can't always get the dis time that you want.   


dumbo_buddy said:


> QOTD, Saturday, June 25th: What are some simple ways that YOU sneak more exercise in during the day? Do you take the stairs when possilbe? take a walk at lunch time? play a game with the kiddos?


I always take the stairs, and at work am on my feet all day most days, so that helps.  When the weather is nice I'll try to go out after work with ds and do something active, tennis, bike, or just walk to the park.  I slacked on walking to the park for baseball this year, with lots of showery days, and cold days, I liked having my car for extra clothes, umbrellas, etc.  It's not a long walk, but it's even shorter in the car.  




dumbo_buddy said:


> Disney QOTD, Saturday June 25th: Who is your favorite character?? And most importantly, WHY?


I love Chip and Dale.  They were the first characters michael met on our way into MK on his first day there, and they were so fun, and tickling his head, and being silly, and just made him feel so relaxed and giddy.  They started him off right as far as loving the characters.  We have to meet them every trip, and one trip michael made a tshirt with them on it, and wanted to show them, so we wore it like 3 days, and finally on our last morning there, we saw them in the front of epcot, and they made him feel so awesome pointing at them on his shirt, and dancing with him.  Such good memories.  



tigger813 said:


> Thanks for all you love and support and prayers. I felt so overwhelmed the minute I walked in the door. Though it was frustrating to have to go to the ER, it was helpful to me as I could clarify the doses and frequency of meds. I don't feel that overwhelmed any more. Hoping she can get a good night's sleep. She didn't even totally realize I was here this morning. I may sleep in Mom and Dad's bed so I can fall asleep watching tv.
> 
> Enjoy your weekend!


I'm so sorry to hear about bil's father.  I hope you all got some rest last night, and things settle down for you all.  hang in there, tracey.  



SettinSail said:


> Well the first thing that comes to mind is alcohol but that's not exactly healthier.
> 
> Geez, I need to move back to the US and dry out  :


 I like the way you thing, shawn.  Hope you can work something out to stay a little longer or go back.  It sounds like it has been an amazing opportunity for you, and you have done so much and taken advantage of seeing so much of Europe while you've been there.  What wonderful memories you've made with ds.  



BernardandMissBianca said:


> *   Inspirational Quote of the Day  *
> 
> * "It's impossible" said pride.
> "It's risky" said experience.
> "It's pointless" said reason.
> "Give it a try" whispered the heart. *


Thanks Buffy!!  Enjoy your crazy times, the summer does fly by, and why is it that with no school, no homework, it's still so busy.  



dumbo_buddy said:


> QOTD, Friday June 24th: well, it's my anniversary today and whenever there's something to celebrate, i always turn to....food. so here's a two parter: instead of turning to food to celebrate, what is something we all can do to celebrate a special occasion (birthday, anniversary, graduation)?? secondly, because we all have to eat, what is a celebratory meal that you can make healthier???


This is tough, being raised where any celebration had food involved.  I love to get away for a night, to the beach, or visit my brother.  
For big celebrations, we tend to order food from a caterer, usually pasta type dishes, meatballs, etc.  To include a big fruit salad and garden salad, a vegie dish also.  But also, special celebrations aren't that frequent, so to have the special foods once in a while is ok, and make this a lifestyle, but I don't have to have a huge plate and go back for seconds, I can have lots of salad, and a little of the higher calorie foods that I love. 
We have a mass tomorrow for my mom, and then are having a bbq.  I'm bringing a big fruit salad, and will try to stick with small samples of the other foods.  But I will indulge, and I'll have a few drinks, and I will be over my calories, but I plan to plan for it, and get some exercise in the morning, and remember that nothings tastes as good as being thin feels. 



dumbo_buddy said:


> Disney QOTD, Friday, June 24th: What's your favorite Hidden Mickey?? What's the one you always point out??
> but don't forget that alcohol is not a good idea when trying to lose weight!!


 I have a friend who says she prefers to eat her calories than drink them, but I do enjoy a relaxing drink some times.  
I don't have a favorite hidden mickey in disney, but love when ds will point out a hidden mickey in grease on the street, or toys, and bring a little disney into our day. 



lisah0711 said:


> Well, I am a samer today.  But that is totally okay with me because actually I had gained 4 pounds over the week-end, grabbed ahold of myself and worked like crazy to get where I am now, so it's all good.  Maybe next week I can lose some "new" weight.


Maintaining is underrated, and to lose a weekend gain within the same week is a big success in my book.

I'm the same this week, and need to do my measurements today.  
Ds is at a sleep over til 11, but my plan to run/walk was thwarted by pouring rain and thunder, so I'm going to do some wii fit now, and then go through some of his school work that was saved through the year.  He hates to throw anything out, but we can't save it all, so I'll do a first round, and then let him go through and clean out some more.  
I also am going to clean off my kitchen table and counters today.  So, I guess I should get off the computer and get moving now.

Have a fabulous weekend!!


----------



## tigger813

Morning all,

Mom's looking through mail and I'm having my tea so I thought I'd check in for a minute. Night wasn't too bad. Up a couple times to give her meds and then she called my cell when she woke up just before 8 so I could give her some breakfast before her first round of pills. Second round coming in 30 minutes.

Hoping to take her out shopping this morning. Want to pick them up some things at TJs and I need some skim milk for my shakes. Going to bake some cookies and coffee cake for us and for DBIL to take with them. Mom wants me to also make them some chili. 

DN is coming over this morning to bring me the GPS. Hoping my niece comes over too so I can hang with her. Gotta show the videos of the kids I brought. Hopefully we can watch some movies tonight too.

Gotta call the Doctor with a few questions about meds and whether I can do either a foot massage on her or some reflexology.

TTFN


----------



## my3princes

bellebookworm9 said:


> Tracey, I'm so sorry you had to go all through all of that.  I'm really glad you're mom didn't have a seizure though; my brother has a seizure disorder and a few years ago we were home alone, he started out in a blank stare and then it went into grand mal. It was truly the scariest thing I have ever witnessed.
> 
> I hope tomorrow is better for you and you parents.



Good Morning!!  We were up very early for a Saturday as Nick was supposed to have a friend over.  turns out her parents or step mother won't let her come as he Dad is sick.  I even offered to go pick her up   DH cleaned up the kitchen and I've done 2 loads of laundry, and picked up the entry, made the bed, and vacuumed through.  I even did a quick wipe down of the bathroom.  

I want to get our camper packed for next weekend as we're camping for the  4th.  We'll leave right after Nick gets out of Driver's Ed on friday, drop the camper off at the campground and take the kids to Santa's Village in Jefferson, NH for the day.  We haven't been in a few years and since Colby is a believer we'll get in one last trip.


----------



## lisah0711

Good morning all!  

Quick post this morning.  It's a nice day finally and I have lots of things I'd like to get done inside and out.  

*Tracey,* sorry for the bad start to your visit but it sounds like things are improving.    And your poor, poor DSis having to deal with things on both sides of the family.  Bless her heart!  



glss1/2fll said:


> I'm back from the DC/Ny trip with middle schoolers! And I see I have tons of pages to catch up on.
> Everybody have a good day, which I know is half over for ya'll, but I'm on the west coast and I just got up--arrived home after 2 AM!



Kudos to you for surviving the trip!    Sounds like a good time!    And I'll hang out here with you in the PST zone. 



Connie96 said:


> I was just about to say that! Thanks, Rose.
> 
> Looking forward to hearing from yall! We had 21 folks measure-in at the beginning of this challenge. Whaddaya say we get at least 15 to follow up this time around? Can we do it??



Thanks for the reminder!    Just sent mine in.  I was happy to be down almost as many inches as pounds from the start of the challenge!  



SettinSail said:


> Uh-oh, did I say something Southern or are you just making fun of my Southern accent??     THREE DAYS !!??   What in the world!?!  Lucky! Wow, Good job getting back to maintain weight. It's not easy to take off 4 lbs in one week but it's sure easy to gain it!  I think if I was not weighing myself every day, there's no telling how much weight I would be gaining!  I'm currently in a phase where I keep going up and down the same 1.5 pounds - no one's fault but my own but I'm ready to move past it.



Hmmm, southern accent?  I guess I knew that you would have one being from NC but your voice inside my head didn't have a southern accent.  

 We old timers must stick together!  

I would just try to maintain until I got home and settled, Shawn.  

*Deb,* I felt like this when you said Nick was in driver's ed.    This is for you.    Can you tell I am not looking forward to that day in my family?

 to all the folks I missed and  to those who need them!



dumbo_buddy said:


> QOTD, Saturday, June 25th: What are some simple ways that YOU sneak more exercise in during the day? Do you take the stairs when possilbe? take a walk at lunch time? play a game with the kiddos?
> 
> 
> Disney QOTD, Saturday June 25th: Who is your favorite character?? And most importantly, WHY?



Okay, now I guess I have to be the one to confess I don't sneak much extra activity into my day.    That's why I need to run and train for half marathons, to help get myself off the couch.  I'm hoping that may change a bit when we move our office.

Favorite Disney character would have to be Mickey although Cinderella is a close second.  Mickey turned 50 one of the summers I worked at DL.  Cinderella had the best dress of the princesses who were around when I grew up -- other choices were Snow White or Aurora, although Aurora did have the castle!  

*Nancy,* enjoy your day!

Have a great day all!


----------



## pjlla

BernardandMissBianca said:


> Hey *Rose and the rest of the BL gang!!* Sorry I've been MIA!! I'll totally admit I am way off plan. Things are just full on here and I haven't had much time to myself. DH is home so we have gutted the bathroom for a complete reno. Then our room is next including building DD a loft bunk so her wardrobe and toys can go underneath. Then we are doing the boys room, loft space for all 3 of them. Having 2 bedrooms sucks!!! That's all I can say!!
> And sports are crazy busy. This week is basketball camp, next week is 2 kids in swim, one in tennis, and the oldest starts 5:30am conditioning. I honestly don't get a break until they go back to school!! LOL And crazy me is toying with the idea of going back to work!!!!
> 
> I've also been fielding phone calls from parents about crap in the neighborhood (damn teenagers) and school stuff. The music teacher really ticked me off today and let's just say it's a good thing I'm not the PTO VP anymore. I've reached my limit with the BS at school. I'm also glad we decided not to send DD there, so I just have one there now and he only has 3 years left.
> 
> Anyway, I'm here. Trudging along. I really want to get back OP, but honestly I need to just come up for air!
> 
> UGH, ok tomorrow I commit to getting my water in and working out for 30 minutes.
> 
> There I said it and no take backs!!!! LOL
> 
> I hope everyone has a great weekend!!!!
> 
> 
> Oh and PS, the weather was ok we just had some thunderstorms and steady rain all day, nothing major.



Glad you found a minute to come chat with us.  I LOVE home renovations, but I get crazy stressed in the middle of them when everything is rearrranged and messy!  But it will be great when it is done, right??



BernardandMissBianca said:


> * Organizational Challenge 6/24-6/30    *
> 
> OK everyone last week in June so we are spending our last week in the kitchen.
> 
> Jobs for the week:
> * Make beds every day
> * do dishes every night and have a clean sink before bed
> * Menu planning for the week
> 
> This week we are going to clean out the drawers. All of them! Junk drawers, utility drawers, utensils etc..... Purge unused, unwanted items. Busted wooden spoons, burnt plastic ladles, baby utensils if the babies are now 14.....
> We are also going to hit the counter tops this week. Clutter leads to Chaos!!  so clear the clutter!!
> Only keep the essentials on the counters.



Actually, I did my kitchen utensil drawers late last summer/fall, so they aren't too bad... and I did the junk drawer in late April or so.... so my kitchen drawers are good!  

Counter tops.... well... I keep too many appliances out. I'm usually too lazy to clean and put away the coffee maker so most of the time it sits out.... electric kettle stays out, toaster oven stays out, Kitchenaid mixer stays out.  Other than that I just have my utentsil crock (Remy!), my paperwork basket and my food journal usually.

It is the buffet that becomes a dumping ground for the rest of the family!  I am constantly asking folks to move their CRAP from the top of the buffet!  

Been doing good with the other stuff!



BernardandMissBianca said:


> *   Inspirational Quote of the Day  *
> 
> * "It's impossible" said pride.
> "It's risky" said experience.
> "It's pointless" said reason.
> "Give it a try" whispered the heart. *



THANKS! 



SettinSail said:


> Pamela, we still have a lot of cous cous left although I took cous cous salad to 2 diff parties last weekend.  I've had the thought that it would be cheaper to just donate it or toss it rather than keep buying all the other ingredients I need to go in there   Black beans, corn & cilantro for one dish, cukes,tomatoes, celery for another.  I'll have to check the recipe board for your recipe though in case I do decide to make some more.
> Not sure when/if we will go the the Black Forest for the cuckoo clock, would have to be today or tomorrow if we are going.  We have all day plans Sunday and I am going to see Celtic Woman Sunday night!  DH will be back in Germany for 3 weeks at the end of July so he may have to go by himself (he's the one that wants it)
> 
> Nancy, I would love to go to the new Mets stadium, I've been to the Yankees and it was so nice.  DS is very excited to go back home to HS in the US with his old friends.  I hope it's a good transition for him.  His old MS feeds students into 3 different High School so it won't be the same.
> 
> I had my hair done at 9:00 this morning so I am looking good  We are all at home today, incl DS friend who slept over last night.  DH made us all pancakes, bacon and biscuits.  So far, we aren't up to much.  I am making a "mix tape" for all my girlfriends here as a good -bye present.  Ya know, like I'm back in 7th grade or something  It was either that or homemade pesto and I don't have a food processor for that so....
> 
> I'll come back later and answer QOTD...
> 
> Shawn



Sounds like you've got lots to do before you leave.  

We splurged on pancakes today too.  I made Fiberone with extra bran for DD and myself... the men had "regular" pancakes with some extra bran thrown in.  I didn't care for the rhubarb sauce on them like I thought I would.... so I ended up using light syrup mostly.



dumbo_buddy said:


> GOOD MORNING ALL YOU LOSERS!!!
> 
> love that the above statement is completely appropriate to say!
> 
> don't forget to send dona your weigh in information. and do it correctly! rose has taught us the way!
> 
> QOTD, Friday June 24th: well, it's my anniversary today and whenever there's something to celebrate, i always turn to....food. so here's a two parter: instead of turning to food to celebrate, what is something we all can do to celebrate a special occasion (birthday, anniversary, graduation)?? secondly, because we all have to eat, what is a celebratory meal that you can make healthier???
> 
> Well.... it is SO hard to find another area to concentrate on, but I've definitely been working on it for the past few years.
> 
> For my birthday dinner for the past few years I chose Applebee's because I could get a Weight Watchers meal.... it was still a treat, but not crazy over-the-top for calories, etc.  Plus then I had a few extra calories to play with to enjoy a birthday ice cream or something.
> 
> I'd love to plan an "active" birthday celebration, but we don't all enjoy the same activities.  We did go to a movie last year and are again this year, but that is just as much about the movie popcorn as it is about the movie itself!
> 
> We've never been big on celebrating our anniversary.... usually just a dinner out if we have time.
> 
> THe kids birthdays I'm trying to start concentrating on activities versus the meal.  Swimming, bowling, stuff like that.  There usually still ends up being a meal, but it isn't the centerpiece.
> 
> On vacation with DH's family in the summer there is always a lot of activities... kayaking, walking the beach, some biking, tennis..... but there is also always a LOT of food!
> 
> Disney QOTD, Friday, June 24th: What's your favorite Hidden Mickey?? What's the one you always point out??
> 
> We've never been big on looking for hidden Mickeys.  Sometimes we just find them when we aren't even looking.  THe one we always seem to look for is the one in the queue for Test Track (made up of washers).  Other than that I probably couldn't name a single one.
> 
> what's that? you're wondering what aunt ann would say? i was just looking at her facebook and she had a funny status update from easter time: "Wow. The bathroom scale gods are really pleased when you give up wine for Lent." not saying we have to give up wine (well, i do, duh) but don't forget that alcohol is not a good idea when trying to lose weight!
> 
> SO RIGHT!  I virtually gave up all liquor when I started WW.  It wasn't an intentional thought..... It just never seems worth the points/calories.  I usually indulge in a margarita or two on vacation and maybe the occasional beer (just a few a year).  THat's about it.
> 
> The more I think about food/calories/points as being the fuel for my body, I realize that the liquor is NOT fueling me properly... it makes it even EASIER to skip the booze.
> 
> THat said, I did buy a 6 pack of the MGD 64 beer last week. I have one in the fridge for that day this summer when I am just craving a beer!  But I've determined that the entire 6 pack MUST last the summer.
> 
> have a great day everyone!!!
> 
> 
> **************************************************
> 
> today and tomorrow are going to be really busy days for me. i'll do my best to get on and post but if i'm not around don't worry, I'LL BE BAAAHHCK.
> 
> i'm doing a trip to the bronx zoo this morning with the folks from mommy and me class. we aren't going to stay long because thomas needs to nap and i need to go to costco for his bday party tomorrow. my friend lauren is coming up to watch him thank goodness. that way i can shop and not have to deal with him in the cart getting antsy.
> 
> tomorrow will be a mad dash to set up and pick up cake and balloons and all that before guests come to the beach club at 2. i think we're looking at 28 adults and 20 kids.  and that's small compared to last year! pizza and cake though - keeping it simple.
> 
> we aren't meeting at the zoo until 10 so i'm planning on getting in a run/walk before we go. it looks like rain today and tomorrow. hopefully it'll hold out for the zoo and the party. we shall see!!



Have a great weekend!  Enjoy the party!



donac said:


> Good Friday morning everyone.  Sleeping to 6 is not working.  Dh is up and I find it hard to work out when he is up.
> 
> Nancy Happy Anniversary.
> 
> I don't have any time this morning.  We are leaving this afternoon to go camping for the weekend and I need to pack.  I should have done it yesterday but I didn't feel like it.
> 
> I will be back late on Sunday so have a great weekend everyone.
> 
> Have a happy and healthy weekend.



HOpe that the camping weather hold out for you!



lisah0711 said:


> Well, I am a samer today.  But that is totally okay with me because actually I had gained 4 pounds over the week-end, grabbed ahold of myself and worked like crazy to get where I am now, so it's all good.  Maybe next week I can lose some "new" weight.



SO technically you lost 4 pounds this week?  That's great!!



Zhoen said:


> That's the opposite of pixie dust.  The anti-matter of pixie dust.  It's brown and gooey and sticky and sucks the magic out of everything and it's everywhere here today.   The worst part is, any pixie dust you *DO* happen to have gets stuck and absorbed and ruined and lost in the mess.
> 
> Maybe that is what my DH's problem is today.... Maybe he got hit with some Goblin Goo (or whatever you called it!).  CRANKY guy today!  Trying to stay out of his way.
> 
> I'm happy to be a maintain this week... Of course a loss would be better, but between some bad choices (enabled by Laura's cats), getting sick and dehydrated, getting re-hydrated, and looking at the calendar and saying "oh, maybe THAT's why I'm grumpy..."  I'd say a maintain is something to be content with this week.  Next week, hopefully onward and downward...






my3princes said:


> We usually have parties to celebrate.  It is what it is and not something that I even want to change.  Sometimes it is okay to let loose for a day.
> 
> My favorite hidden mickey is actually a hidden tinkerbelle.  On the rock at the exit of Thunder Mountain.  I can usually pick out the hidden mickey's and pooh on that ride too.  There are also many hidden mickey's on the walls at conservation station.
> 
> Who else but you would find a hidden Tinkerbelle!!?
> 
> 
> We are having a lazy day.  It is cold and overcast outside.  I guess my brother's family is still heading to Hampton Beach for the weekend.  The beach in the rain and cold doesn't sound exciting to me.  We think we'll do day trip on Sunday since it's supposed to clear up.  We're debating between Six Flags New England or Parc Safari in Quebec.  They are about equal distance from our house.  We live 2 hours from the Canadian border and have never taken the kids.



Well..... I'm probably too late, but my suggestion would be to SKIP Parc Safari.  DS and I went a few years ago and camped in the area.  THe Parc is really barely a one day park... especially for anyone over the age of 6.  We DID spend two days there because, hey, we had already driven that far and such... and we drove through the safari twice, but the park itself is pretty lame.  

Haven't done Six Flags yet.... just not that interested I guess.  We have Canobie Lake Park about an hour away and the kids usually end up there at least once per year.  



bellebookworm9 said:


> Today I maintained exactly what I was last week. But after the Friendly's splurge on Sunday and having an iffy eating week, I'm okay with that. I took my measurements last night, and although I lost 1.25 inches in my waist, I either stayed the same or gained everywhere else.  But, I'm going to work on planning healthier meals this week (I have to, I have job training Monday-Wednesday, so I need to plan ahead for that) and keep exercising.



A maintain is NOT a gain, so that is good. And planning ahead for the week will be so helpful!



liesel said:


> So I did my post vacation weigh in Monday and was up 3.1.  I decided to just do my weigh in today even though its only been 4 days and see how I'm doing.  Well, I'm down 3.1!    Back to where I started.  I'm so glad this weight came off quickly.
> 
> Pamela-DS9 is doing summer swim team for the first time.  He is a strong swimmer, but really small for his age.  He is in the 9/10 division and some of those boys are huge!  He's doing his best and I'm so proud of him.  If only they went by size instead of age he'd be killing it!
> 
> Nice job getting back to where you started!
> 
> I agree.... sometimes swim ought to go by size rather than age.  When the boys start hitting about 10 years old, their sizes can be all over the board!  Some of them look like grown men at 13 with a beard and alll.... and other still look like little boys!  I imagine it can be intimdating for the smaller ones!
> 
> Hi to everyone else, have a wonderful day!





trinaweena said:


> Pamela - no my parents arent dumb haha, but also REALLY DISLIKE ANIMALS! I mean really dislike! I'm sure they figured out it was a farce eventually as far as the cat was concerned but trust me I needed the sympathy vote for him! (i'm sure if i wasn't a dog trainer, and didn't get such a huge discount at the ver we wouldn't have animals at all  haha!) That being said, I am so NOT a cat person. I like mine but only because he acts like a dog most of the time!
> 
> I was a bit afraid to step on the scale today, I was sure there would be a gain, but am happy to report a maintain! Well i'm up .2 pounds but im so not counting that! I had taco bell last night after a tough work day and just didn't even care!  I'm not losing as fast as i would like, but i have to remember i'm not GAINING and that needs to be good enough for this week, since I have so much going on. Next wednesday I finally have a day off after working 16 days in a row!
> 
> I have a challenge for ya'll! One of my favorite things ever to eat is cut up hotdogs and macaroni and cheese! If I could eat it every day I would, but I have not even had a hotdog since i started my diet let alone macaroni and cheese! I'm dying here! My challenge, or question, as it were, is does anyone have any suggestion as to how to make this a more healthy option?  I know its really an unhealthy thing, but there must be something i can do to make it just a bit better for me so I don't feel awful if I have a craving!



Ummm.... can I just say I  when you mentioned that food??  Don't mean to sound harsh but ewwwwww!!  PLEASE consider dropping hotdogs from your regular menu.  THey are terrible for you!  Cured meats should be VERY limited in your diet (hotdogs, lunch meats, bacon, ham, etc).... plus most hot dogs are made with questionable part of the animals.  NOt to mention all the sodium!  

And mac and cheese?  White carbs and powdered cheese?  You could do so much better for yourself!!  

If you want something that has a similar taste, try making your own mac and cheese with whole wheat pasta and reduced fat (real dairy) cheese.  If you MUST have the boxed stuff, try making it with just skim milk and no butter. It comes out just fine.... I've seen it done.  

Add a bit of  crumbled bacon or uncured ham to the mac and cheese.  It should give you a similar taste.  It might not be much lighter in calories, but it should be so much healthier than what you are currently eating.  

Any chance you could be satisfied with steamed cauliflower with some sort of cheese sauce on it instead of mac and cheese?  That might be a good alternative.  Then maybe a reduced fat all-beef or chicken hot dog (not even sure if they make such a thing).  

Just do some thinking about how unhealthy it is for you... calories aside even, and maybe you might think twice about it next time you have a craving.  



trinaweena said:


> I can't say the exact brand of hot dogs, its usually whatever is in the freezer but the crappier the better haha! Meaning I don't like to "all beef" dogs for this. I think my mom bought turkey dogs once and those were yum! Normally for the mac and cheese its just Kraft standard blue box, but I'm open to something home made. As for size, god I never measure my food but lets say a cup of roni and 2 hot dogs cut up usually.



That sounds like a really big portion.... especially considering that on Weight Watchers (assuming 1 c portion of Kraft mac and cheese made according to directions and two regular beef deli hotdogs), that would probably be over half of my daily calories (just guesstimating, of course).  



bellebookworm9 said:


> Today was cleaning day: I cleaned the bathroom and vacummed. Then I got really ambitious and decided to clean the fridge out.  I truly think the last time it was cleaned was maybe 2003. I threw out (among other things) a 5 year expired bottle of lemon juice, some teriyaki sauce, some soy sauce, some congealed chili sauce and hot sauce (no idea what that was even doing in there, since no one eats hot stuff ), and a 3 month old bottle of chocolate raspberry wine that Mom had one glass of and never touched again. Then I SCRUBBED the shelves, walls, drawers. There was a horrible, sticky, gross, viscous, brown goo stuck to the bottom, under where the produce drawers go.
> 
> Of course, now there's really nothing left in the fridge! I was going to do a Zumba workout this evening, but I'm pooped now. Mom said I'm earning my keep though!



My house next please!!  



tigger813 said:


> Greetings from Morrisville, NC!
> 
> Today has been a horrible day all around! My DBIL's father passed away this morning so DSis and DBIL are heading home to go to his wake and funeral Wed and Thurs of next week.
> 
> I arrived without problems to find my mom very confused and having trouble staying awake. She thought she was going to have a seizure so I gave her some more meds which made it worse. She was falling asleep standing up and then when trying to get her into the wheelchair to start getting her ready for chemo her legs gave out and I was able to carefully get her to the floor. Dad called 911 not realizing the severity so they only sent help and then realized we needed the EMTs. They were absolutely amazing. Mom thought she had too much medicine and despite not wanting to go to the hospital went without a fight. I agreed it was probably the beginning of an OD. Luckily I had the spreadsheet my brother had made which helped the doctor figure out what had gone wrong. We finally came home around six and ordered pizza. I got her into bed and put a pain patch on and now she is sleeping peacefully. I have to wake her up in 20 minutes to give her the medicine to get her through the night. Unfortunately she missed her 3rd chemo treatment. Last night the doctor who came to the house realized she had shingles which is part of the severe pain issue.
> 
> I'm exhausted and my back is hurting. I've eaten mostly like crap today but plan to do better tomorrow when I can have my shake and tea and hopefully take a walk. I've been awake since 2:45 this morning. I think I may have dozed off on the plane for a few minutes.
> 
> I think I'm going to get ready for bed and get the pills ready.
> 
> Thanks for all you love and support and prayers. I felt so overwhelmed the minute I walked in the door. Though it was frustrating to have to go to the ER, it was helpful to me as I could clarify the doses and frequency of meds. I don't feel that overwhelmed any more. Hoping she can get a good night's sleep. She didn't even totally realize I was here this morning. I may sleep in Mom and Dad's bed so I can fall asleep watching tv.
> 
> Enjoy your weekend!



OMG!  When will it end?  

Sorry about Mom's shingles, but it is good to know that the pain isn't from the cancer or chemo.  But her supressed immune system (from the chemo) is probably WHY she got the shingles.  

GET SOME REST!!



dumbo_buddy said:


> HAPPY SATURDAY!!!
> 
> ok people! it's the weekend - and usually our toughest time sticking to plan. so let's all concentrate....WATER!! VEGGIES!! BROWNIES ARE BAD!! got it! ok good.
> 
> i didn't get a chance to get on last night, i'm sorry. today will be another busy day but i promise to be a better coach after today!
> 
> yesterday was a go-go-go day. zoo with the mommy and me group, costco for the goods for today, set up at the club, etc etc. by the time i got home i was so exhausted, a little crampy and just crashed.
> 
> today we're up and ready to do it one more time. party day! my to-do list is a mile long and it starts with our QOTDs!!!
> 
> QOTD, Saturday, June 25th: What are some simple ways that YOU sneak more exercise in during the day? Do you take the stairs when possilbe? take a walk at lunch time? play a game with the kiddos?
> 
> 
> Always stairs, I even walk up and down the escalators at the mall.  I walk when I am waiting for someone (usually DD) somewhere.  Occasionally try to play Wii games with DS, but I stink at them!
> 
> Disney QOTD, Saturday June 25th: Who is your favorite character?? And most importantly, WHY?
> 
> HAVE A GREAT DAY EVERYONE!!!



Favorite character?  Probably can't name just one.  Love Ariel, cause she was my re-introduction to loving Disney as an adult.... and because of my DD, who I swear is part mermaid!  Love Jiminy cause he always gives such good advise.  Love Buzz and Woody cause they remind me of DS being little.... and cause I just love them!  Too many to name, I suppose!



my3princes said:


> Good Morning!!  We were up very early for a Saturday as Nick was supposed to have a friend over.  turns out her parents or step mother won't let her come as he Dad is sick.  I even offered to go pick her up   DH cleaned up the kitchen and I've done 2 loads of laundry, and picked up the entry, made the bed, and vacuumed through.  I even did a quick wipe down of the bathroom.
> 
> I want to get our camper packed for next weekend as we're camping for the  4th.  We'll leave right after Nick gets out of Driver's Ed on friday, drop the camper off at the campground and take the kids to Santa's Village in Jefferson, NH for the day.  We haven't been in a few years and since Colby is a believer we'll get in one last trip.




Awww... that is too cute!  We never made it to Santa's Village when the kids were younger.  

Sounds like the house is in order, so you can take the day off!

I did a bunch of cleaning yesterday and the day before to get ready for DD's friends yesterday, so I'm feeling like I can relax a bit today!  What a great feeling!




******************

Happy Saturday friends!

Sorry I never made it over here yesterday.  I trust everyone is well!  

Rainbow Girls scrapping time went fine last night.  THey got their book done and were cleaned up and out of here by 10pm.  I would have liked some time to actually attempt some of my own scrapping, but I was happy to be of help to them.  Plus serving dinner and cleaning up kept me busy, of course.

We are off to see Cars 2 today.... don't know what time yet.  Probably late afternoon.  This is my belated birthday celebration.  

Had pancakes for brunch.... didn't overindulge (planned to eat 3, but ate 4... they were fairly small) and ate "healthy" pancakes (Fiberone mix with extra oat bran and cinnamon), but the carbs are definitely "foreign" to my belly and I'm feeling kind of gross right now.  Plus kind of sleepy... not sure why after a full 7 hours of sleep and two cups of coffee.  Maybe it's this stupid weather???

DD is on the treadmill right now..... I never realized how LOUD it sounds downstairs!  They didn't do dry-land training after swim practice this morning and her coach told her she had to run today.... and she isn't one to shirk on a challenge!  Guess I can't go lay down on my bed if she's running though.  oh well.

Off to check movie times!  TTYL........................P


----------



## bellebookworm9

dumbo_buddy said:


> QOTD, Saturday, June 25th: What are some simple ways that YOU sneak more exercise in during the day? Do you take the stairs when possilbe? take a walk at lunch time? play a game with the kiddos?



I'm terrible about working exercise into my day, unless I do an actual workout. At school, I walk almost everywhere, constantly up and downhill, but sometimes I do take the bus, especially when I need to go out to Wegmans or Walmart.



> Disney QOTD, Saturday June 25th: Who is your favorite character?? And most importantly, WHY?



In case you couldn't guess, it's Belle. She is one of the few that I consider not to be a "useless" princess, ie., she didn't wait for anyone to come and save her, she took charge as much as she could of her own situation. She loves to read, she's adventurous, she dreams big, she wants more than her little town has to offer, and she's kind. I think my runner ups would be Ariel and Tiana. And Tinker Bell, the new one in her own movies, not the bratty one in Peter Pan! 

Last night Mom and I were discussing my possible future move to Florida. So now I'm looking to UHauls and moving vans and movers. And driving routes. Has anyone driven over Norman Bay in North Carolina? That bridge looks a bit scary. I asked a few moving companies for quotes, but they all want me to call them, which I think is silly since this won't be for another year or so anyway. Any moving advice?


----------



## my3princes

QOTD:  I've been trying to get a walk in during my 30 minute lunch break.  Seems to work on nice days, but not on rainy days.  My office is on the second floor and there is no elevator so I do the stairs everyday too.  I'm hoping to add in exercise now that I have a bit more time available.


Disney QOTD:  Tinkerbell is my favorite.  She's blond and has a fiery temper just like me.  There is usually purple available in her items too


----------



## JacksLilWench

dumbo_buddy said:


> QOTD, Friday June 24th: well, it's my anniversary today and whenever there's something to celebrate, i always turn to....food. so here's a two parter: instead of turning to food to celebrate, what is something we all can do to celebrate a special occasion (birthday, anniversary, graduation)?? secondly, because we all have to eat, what is a celebratory meal that you can make healthier???



HAPPY (belated) ANNIVERSARY!!!

Part 1- I have actually been trying to get away from celebrating with food, because it can be so dangerous.  So I started celebrating with pedicures!!  I absolutely getting a pedi.  I sometimes go to Starbucks first and get a Grande Skinny Vanilla Latte (only 140 cals!) and sip and enjoy getting my tootsies polished and painted 
Part 2- I don't know about celebratory meals.  We ususally go out to celebrate in my family, so the only thing I can think is to immediately box up half my meal as soon as it hits the table.  Restaurant portions are always WAY too big anyway!



dumbo_buddy said:


> Disney QOTD, Friday, June 24th: What's your favorite Hidden Mickey?? What's the one you always point out??



Hmmm, favorite Hidden Mickey...I would have to say the one in TGMR...even though I can't stand that ride!  I hate the scene with "Alien" so much it makes me so anxious to even stand in the queue area, knowing it's coming!



dumbo_buddy said:


> HAPPY SATURDAY!!!
> 
> QOTD, Saturday, June 25th: What are some simple ways that YOU sneak more exercise in during the day? Do you take the stairs when possilbe? take a walk at lunch time? play a game with the kiddos?



I will park as far away from the front door of the store as reasonably possible.  That way I have to walk a few extra steps just to get there.  I dont always- I work nights and don't want to have to make it across the parking lot in the dark after work, but if I can help it, I'll walk it!




dumbo_buddy said:


> Disney QOTD, Saturday June 25th: Who is your favorite character?? And most importantly, WHY?



DEFINITELY Ariel.  She has always been my favorite.  When I was in kindergarden, if I had been good all week my DM would take me to the video store and let me pick a movie, and I would _always_ pick Little Mermaid.  Like, I would turn in the copy of LM we had rented for the week through the little drop slot, and beeline it over to where the other copy sat on the shelf and pick it right back up.  This went on for a couple years, no lie.  I couldn't be persuaded otherwise!!



cclovesdis said:


> Healthy Habits Week 2 Results
> 
> *Congratulatons to our Participants:
> *bellebookworm9
> buzz5985
> Connie96
> glass1/2fll
> JacksLilWench
> Worfiedoodles
> 
> *Congratuations to this week's prize winner: JacksLilWench!* Please PM me you address and I will send you your prize.
> 
> Congratulations to our Top Point Earners:
> JacksLilWench (15)
> buzz5985 (14)



OMG, I won!!!  I hardly ever win stuff, this is exciting!


----------



## Disneywedding2010

Hey everyone!

We've been  busy the last few days. We were up and out of the house at 2am on Thursday morning. We went and grabbed some breakfast at Whataburger and got on the road around 230am. We got to Pensacola around 2pm and then crashed for 4 hours. Then we got up and ate some dinner and just chilled. 

We got up and out around 8am and headed toward Orlando. It rained cats and dogs almost the entire way to the hotel. Alan is pretty good about driving in crazy weather like that but he even said a few times he was worried. We got to the Best Western Lake Buena Vista around 7pm and grabbed some dinner and then headed to bed few hours later.

We were up early this morning to meet with the realtor. We talked about different houses on the market and she asked if we were intrested in new construction. I had told her that I'd rather have a new one vs anything else. Long story short they took us to a subdivision in Kissimee and showed us a new house that was almost completely done. I fell in love with it and signed papers that afternoon. Now, just waiting for VA paperwork to go through. Then once that's done I'll get the house on the market in Texas. We're shooting to be out of Texas mid October.


----------



## bellebookworm9

Disneywedding2010 said:


> I fell in love with it and signed papers that afternoon. Now, just waiting for VA paperwork to go through. Then once that's done I'll get the house on the market in Texas. We're shooting to be out of Texas mid October.



That's great-congratulations!  

*********************************

I finished Week 3 of C25K today.  I went and downloaded the podcast that people have been talking about from iTunes, the NHS one, narrated by Laura (I love British accents!). I'm in the process of downloading the rest of the weeks now.

This morning I realized my favorite pair of jeans were dirty, so I went to pull out my second pair. They've always been just a teeny bit tight, but today they were absolutely perfect!  

After yesterday's discussion about the mac n cheese, I decided to make the last blue box version we had in the house. When I went to put in the info on WW, I realized I had no idea how many ozs I had eaten-I'm really good at eyeballing cups, but terrible with weights. So I guessed 8 oz. Until I realized there were only 7.25 in the box!  Then I realized that a serving was about 2.5 ozs, and I know there are about 4.5 servings, so the points weren't nearly so bad as I thought!

I made the WW beef-veggie pie recipe for dinner tonight and it's really good, so I'm going to post it on the dinner thread now.


----------



## tigger813

Hi all,

Had a pretty good day. We were out for about 4-5 hours which I think may have been a little too long as she is exhausted and hurting a lot. My stomach is SOOOO bloated so I'm going have to stick to water and fiber plus bars tomorrow. We had steak for supper. I bought myself some Bud Light Lime. 

We're watching The Devil Wears Prada. 

Mom wants her computer!

TTFN


----------



## JacksLilWench

tigger813 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Had a pretty good day. We were out for about 4-5 hours which I think may have been a little too long as she is exhausted and hurting a lot. My stomach is SOOOO bloated so I'm going have to stick to water and fiber plus bars tomorrow. We had steak for supper. I bought myself some Bud Light Lime.
> 
> We're watching The Devil Wears Prada.
> 
> Mom wants her computer!
> 
> TTFN



Mmmm, I love Bud Light Lime.  If you can't find those, Miller Chills are a great sub-out.  Plus, it has a few less calories, too 

Praying for your mom!  If Morrisville were any closer/if you were here under different circs, I would suggest a meet- I just live over in Charlotte NC.  Hope everyone your way has a nice and easy Sunday!


----------



## Zhoen

tigger813 said:


> Greetings from Morrisville, NC!
> 
> Today has been a horrible day all around! My DBIL's father passed away this morning so DSis and DBIL are heading home to go to his wake and funeral Wed and Thurs of next week.
> 
> I arrived without problems to find my mom very confused and having trouble staying awake. She thought she was going to have a seizure so I gave her some more meds which made it worse. She was falling asleep standing up and then when trying to get her into the wheelchair to start getting her ready for chemo her legs gave out and I was able to carefully get her to the floor. Dad called 911 not realizing the severity so they only sent help and then realized we needed the EMTs. They were absolutely amazing. Mom thought she had too much medicine and despite not wanting to go to the hospital went without a fight. I agreed it was probably the beginning of an OD. Luckily I had the spreadsheet my brother had made which helped the doctor figure out what had gone wrong. We finally came home around six and ordered pizza. I got her into bed and put a pain patch on and now she is sleeping peacefully. I have to wake her up in 20 minutes to give her the medicine to get her through the night. Unfortunately she missed her 3rd chemo treatment. Last night the doctor who came to the house realized she had shingles which is part of the severe pain issue.
> 
> I'm exhausted and my back is hurting. I've eaten mostly like crap today but plan to do better tomorrow when I can have my shake and tea and hopefully take a walk. I've been awake since 2:45 this morning. I think I may have dozed off on the plane for a few minutes.
> 
> I think I'm going to get ready for bed and get the pills ready.
> 
> Thanks for all you love and support and prayers. I felt so overwhelmed the minute I walked in the door. Though it was frustrating to have to go to the ER, it was helpful to me as I could clarify the doses and frequency of meds. I don't feel that overwhelmed any more. Hoping she can get a good night's sleep. She didn't even totally realize I was here this morning. I may sleep in Mom and Dad's bed so I can fall asleep watching tv.
> 
> Enjoy your weekend!



  I wholeheartedly endorse your decision to get some booze!  



dumbo_buddy said:


> [QOTD, Saturday, June 25th: What are some simple ways that YOU sneak more exercise in during the day? Do you take the stairs when possilbe? take a walk at lunch time? play a game with the kiddos?
> 
> I don't   Now that I'm fully mobile again, I walk to the cafeteria to grab my lunch on days that the menu doesn't stink on ice  (the guy before me eats about 30 minutes before me and lets me know what the vegetables of the day are... it's never listed on the menu.)  Stairs aren't an option, my building has no elevator... it was a laugh-a-minute when I was still on crutches and not allowed to put any weight on the bad leg...
> 
> Disney QOTD, Saturday June 25th: Who is your favorite character?? And most importantly, WHY?



Yeah, that's a tough one... I like the villains, at least most of them... but I think my favorite character is Ray, the lightning bug from The Princess and the Frog... his little sub-story being in love with the star is just sweet.

-------------------------------------------------------

So I'm feeling proud... and stupid... and swollen-in-the ankle... but mostly stupid  

Talking about the walks DDs and I do together made me think I should see about doing one this weekend... so I found one about an hour away in Salisbury, MD... a town I've never actually explored, and off we went.  

It was a LOVELY day... we yard-saled around our neighborhood before heading east, stopping at not one but TWO of the kajillion produce stands along the way (the two with goats... we LOVE goats...)  At the first one we got some giant, mutant, killer zuchinis 4/$2, some grape tomatoes to nibble in the car, and two cantelopes that were marked down to sell by today because they are truly, earnestly, and fully ripe... OMG!!!!  You could practically smell them from the highway, they are so sweet!  That was about 1230, and I didn't get home until 8pm... they were torturing me the whole day... The second stop had better goats, but the produce selection wasn't as good.  They did have blueberries, though, and I got a handful of those before they disappeared into my pixies... also some of the new crop peaches... VERY DISAPPOINTING... powdery... hopefully they'll get better as the season progresses.  

When we finally made it to Salisbury, the walk route took us all around through the historic district, with dozens of "painted lady" houses, and I swear we saw more churches than humans for the first hour or so...  when we reached the end of the historic district, we could choose between returning to the start point for 5k, or continuing to the zoo for 10k... we were planning to go to the zoo anyway, so I thought "why not, the leg's feeling not-too-bad..."  

Yeah. Whoops.  Turns out that decision wasn't at 5k, like you'd expect, but at 3k... so when I was thinking "I'm halfway there and feel fine...."  I was really only 1/3 of the way... and from there on out it wasn't streets, it was (very well packed) gravel paths... remember I was towing 80lbs of pixies in a wagon behind me... 

Still, I survived, the trail was simply beautiful, and I wrote down the intersection where I saw a path down to the river, and where there were-- LITERALLY-- hundreds of trout milling about in the shallows... We'd seen a sign about a mile before that that said "only five trout per day!" and thought "Yeah, we'd be lucky to catch even one!"  But now I understand why they had that sign... it would be easy to go overboard in such a perfect spot... So we are trying to decide when we should come back with fishing poles...

We made it to the zoo just in time for them to announce they were closing in 10 minutes, which was worrisome since our walking path continued on the far side... but we made it, and managed to see the jaguar, the alligators, some llamas (or alpacas, I can never tell the difference), a peacock, and emu, and some unidentified bright yellow birds on our sprint to the other side...

We rested just outside the gates of the zoo where there was a wonderful playground... and some church people came wandering through handing out ice cream, which was very kind of them.  By the time the girls were willing to leave the playground, I was very UNwilling to stand up and walk more...   But that's the best part of these things... you HAVE to walk if you want to get back to your car.  And as lovely as that park was, there were plenty of things to suggest it's not a good place to be after dark...  

So we made it back to the car, and I'm thrilled that I survived my first 10k since breaking my leg.  Man am I out of shape!!! 

We stopped at Applebee's for dinner on the way home, and their "signature steak" combo was truly truly delicious.  I HIGHLY recommend it... (I used to love their cedar-plank tilapia, but it wasn't on the menu, boo hiss!)  550  calories, but there was this basil-tomato salsa that was just out of this world!!! 

And then I came home and soaked in the tub to get all that sweaty nastiness off me (TMI...)  So that's one of my two "me time" requirements... and definitely got my workout today... The question is... will I be about to get up off the couch tomorrow???


----------



## my3princes

Good Morning.  We're off to Six Flags New England today.  The weather looks perfect.  My shoulder is aching pretty badly again today.  It was bothering me yesterday and I had hoped it would be improved this morning.  I'm pretty sure that I didn't do anything to it, must have slept wrong the night before last.  Hoping the pain subsides with Ibuprophen as once we head out there won't be any turning back.


----------



## tigger813

Deb- Have fun at Six Flags! If Ash hadn't broken her foot Brian was going to take them to Canobie Lake. We hope to get to Six Flags later this summer! i haven't been in several years!

Zhoen- Only drank one Bud last night. I think I'll have a strawberry daiquiri later today.

Up early this morning with Mom. I had to make her take an ativan as she was very upset over what exactly I'm not sure so I told her that she had to take it as the way she was acting was only going to make her worse. She has settled down back in her bed. I was up at midnight after about 10 minutes of sleep and then again at 4. Had trouble getting back to sleep and then I heard her all upset. I thought it was 7 and then realized it was only 6. 

Tummy is doing better this morning. I had a fiber plus bar and am having my aloe water and some tea. I have a splitting headache probably from lack of sleep and caffeine. I will most definitely need a nap today.

Niece is still sleeping. Dad just dozed back off and hopefully Mom will too. She has a special radio show she listens to on Sunday mornings that I will put on for her in a few minutes.

Need to do some things for her now! I'll check back in later!

TTFN


----------



## dumbo_buddy

quick post before i'm on later. 

party was great.

stomach is killing me. up 2.5 lbs today  gross.

QOTD, Sunday, June 26th: Ok, so....the morning after. these are the type of days that i tend to throw in the towel. the morning after going on a few day binge is never a good one for me. i need to reign it in. how do YOU reign it in after a day (or more) of falling off the wagon...hard..?? what's your plan? extra water? extra workout? 

Disney QOTD, Sunday June 26th: What attraction have you NOT done yet that "everyone" has done? why haven't you done it?? are you going to??

be back later. need to sit on the couch and complain about my stomach ache and my weight gain.


----------



## lisah0711

*JacksLilWench,* congrats on being HH winner!  

*Kristina,* congrats on finding the perfect house!  

*bellebookworm9,* congrats on your jeans NSV!   And starting week 4 of the C25K!  

*Tracey,* glad that things are calming down there.  

*zhoen,* congrats on the 10K yesterday!    Give that leg a rest today or maybe just a short walk.  

*Deb,* don't you just hate it when you sleep wrong and wake up with a cricked body part?  Have fun at Six Flags!  



dumbo_buddy said:


> QOTD, Sunday, June 26th: Ok, so....the morning after. these are the type of days that i tend to throw in the towel. the morning after going on a few day binge is never a good one for me. i need to reign it in. how do YOU reign it in after a day (or more) of falling off the wagon...hard..?? what's your plan? extra water? extra workout?
> 
> Disney QOTD, Sunday June 26th: What attraction have you NOT done yet that "everyone" has done? why haven't you done it?? are you going to??



Sorry about the crappy feeling today after the party, Nancy.    I felt the same way after last week-end, except I had a 4 pound gain.    First thing after falling off the wagon is you have to stand up and dust off you pants,  maybe see how far away the wagon is (ya know I'm speaking metaphorically, right? ).  If it's really close, now might be the best time to hop back on.  Yep, just forgive, forget, and get right back on the wagon.  If the wagon is far away, or you're not sure if you could hold on for awhile if you get right back on (like you don't have what you need 'cause you haven't gone to the store or another party or something) then you might want to set a time, in the not too distant future, to get yourself back on that wagon.  *And then do it* whenever you decided was best for you.  And then really concentrate on holding on.  And repeat as needed!   

It's natural to feel frustrated with yourself for falling off but that doesn't do you any good.  It happened, it can't be changed, and it's a waste of time and energy.    The best thing is to use your energy making plans and figuring out strategies to help you so you don't fall off again any time soon.  Actually, after my falling off and getting back on experience last week I learned two things:  one, it's not a fun or satisfying falling off the wagon as you remember it being and two, you just feel so much better when you are riding along in the wagon smilin' and wavin'.   

This is a great Disney question, Nancy!    I was pretty confident that there was no attraction at DL  or DCA that I hadn't done but I found one -- Princess Fantasy Faire!  (okay, I really don't consider this an attraction myself, I think attractions are rides but it's on the attraction list on the DL website).  Maybe in about 15 or 20 years, I'll have a granddaughter that I can take there.    As for WDW, I've never done Kali River Rapids at AK because we always go in December and January and it's just too darn cold!  

Have a great day all!


----------



## bellebookworm9

dumbo_buddy said:


> QOTD, Sunday, June 26th: Ok, so....the morning after. these are the type of days that i tend to throw in the towel. the morning after going on a few day binge is never a good one for me. i need to reign it in. how do YOU reign it in after a day (or more) of falling off the wagon...hard..?? what's your plan? extra water? extra workout?



I guess my strategy would just be sure to eat healthy over the next few days, keep exercising, and keep drinking water.



> Disney QOTD, Sunday June 26th: What attraction have you NOT done yet that "everyone" has done? why haven't you done it?? are you going to??



I had a really hard time thinking of this-after our 2007 trip there were a ton, but I think we hit all of them last year! But here's what I came up with: Dumbo (which I'm told I went on when I was 3, but I have no memory of it), and the Indiana Jones Stunt Show. We intended to go to that, but I wasn't feeling so hot and just wanted to go back to the room. I plan to ride Dumbo this year at MNSSHP. 



lisah0711 said:


> *bellebookworm9,* congrats on your jeans NSV!   And starting week 4 of the C25K!



Sorry, what does NSV stand for?  I'm racking my brain and can't come up with anything!




> First thing after falling off the wagon is you have to stand up and dust off you pants,  maybe see how far away the wagon is (ya know I'm speaking metaphorically, right? ).  If it's really close, now might be the best time to hop back on.  Yep, just forgive, forget, and get right back on the wagon.  If the wagon is far away, or you're not sure if you could hold on for awhile if you get right back on (like you don't have what you need 'cause you haven't gone to the store or another party or something) then you might want to set a time, in the not too distant future, to get yourself back on that wagon.  *And then do it* whenever you decided was best for you.  And then really concentrate on holding on.  And repeat as needed!



Excellent advice!


----------



## Rose&Mike

Good morning! Thank you so much to Nancy for coaching this week! You are doing a great job, Nancy!

I am so very happy to report that I ran 8 miles this morning. Best run I have had since princess. We ran 5 min walked 45 sec and ended up with a 10:29 average pace. My DH, DS and I are going to run a 10k on the 4th and I am finally feeling pretty optimistic. My knees are not perfect, but they are doing ok. In some ways I think it's good that they are still getting a teeny bit sore at the end because it's forcing me to ice and stretch and use the foam roller and if they weren't bothering me at all I think I would become a slacker again, which would not be good.

I hope everyone is enjoying the weekend.


----------



## glss1/2fll

bellebookworm9 said:


> Glad somebody asked that because, I too, have been trying to figure it out!
> 
> QOTD1: I think everyone has given excellent advice. Brush yourself off and jump back on the wagon.
> 
> QOTD2: I have yet to ride Mission Space. I'm afraid I'll get motion sickness and then the rest of my day will be ruined! My family goes on it and swears I'll be fine--even DS2 who does get car sick frequently. Guess I'm not very trusting  because I still say NO!


----------



## JacksLilWench

dumbo_buddy said:


> QOTD, Sunday, June 26th: Ok, so....the morning after. these are the type of days that i tend to throw in the towel. the morning after going on a few day binge is never a good one for me. i need to reign it in. how do YOU reign it in after a day (or more) of falling off the wagon...hard..?? what's your plan? extra water? extra workout?



That's always my weak spot too.  Especially if I've been up late the night before, I always feel like, "Well, I had Taco Bell after midnight anyway, so I might as well keep it up for the rest of the day."  I always try to reign it in by just getting back OP as best I can- more water, a regular workout (nothing extreme), and a light dinner.  And a nap-a looooonngg nap 



dumbo_buddy said:


> Disney QOTD, Sunday June 26th: What attraction have you NOT done yet that "everyone" has done? why haven't you done it?? are you going to??



Soarin'.  I just don't get the appeal for it.  Wait in line for two hours to watch a video that flies over California and get sprayed with orange zest?  No, thank you.  I have nothing against California for you Dis'ers that are...it's just not my cup of tea.  Guess I'm just an East Coast Girl   My mom has tried several times to get me to ride it, and she'll tell me "Me and Allison (my sister) loved it, it was so cool!"  And I tell her, "Good, when you guys come back together, you can ride it then."  It seems only fair, she won't ride the teacups with me  So it evens out, lol!


----------



## bellebookworm9

JacksLilWench said:


> Soarin'.  I just don't get the appeal for it.  Wait in line for two hours to watch a video that flies over California and get sprayed with orange zest?  No, thank you.  I have nothing against California for you Dis'ers that are...it's just not my cup of tea.  Guess I'm just an East Coast Girl   My mom has tried several times to get me to ride it, and she'll tell me "Me and Allison (my sister) loved it, it was so cool!"  And I tell her, "Good, when you guys come back together, you can ride it then."  It seems only fair, she won't ride the teacups with me  So it evens out, lol!



Who waits in line for two hours for anything? That's what FP and Touring Plans are for!  

But really, I didn't ride it in 2007 because a)I'm afraid of heights, b)Standby line was waaaaay too long, and c)FP return time didn't work for us (that was before I knew that FPs are good anytime after the return window). We rode it in 2010 and it is now my favorite ride, tied with Tower of Terror. We requested front row center and it is really cool! Plus the soundtrack is AMAZING, one of my favorites right after IllumiNations (which I think is literally the best piece of music I've ever heard). I would still never wait two hours for it though-the only way I wait longer then 20 minutes is for parades/fireworks! 

Also, I normally HATE Imax movies-they make me sick-but this was fine. You should give it a shot once, at least then you can say you've done it. That is what I did with Summit Plummet at BB! The view from the top was awesome, but I'm pretty sure I'll never do it again.


----------



## trinaweena

pjlla said:


> Ummm.... can I just say I  when you mentioned that food??  Don't mean to sound harsh but ewwwwww!!  PLEASE consider dropping hotdogs from your regular menu.  THey are terrible for you!  Cured meats should be VERY limited in your diet (hotdogs, lunch meats, bacon, ham, etc).... plus most hot dogs are made with questionable part of the animals.  NOt to mention all the sodium!
> 
> And mac and cheese?  White carbs and powdered cheese?  You could do so much better for yourself!!
> 
> If you want something that has a similar taste, try making your own mac and cheese with whole wheat pasta and reduced fat (real dairy) cheese.  If you MUST have the boxed stuff, try making it with just skim milk and no butter. It comes out just fine.... I've seen it done.
> 
> Add a bit of  crumbled bacon or uncured ham to the mac and cheese.  It should give you a similar taste.  It might not be much lighter in calories, but it should be so much healthier than what you are currently eating.
> 
> Any chance you could be satisfied with steamed cauliflower with some sort of cheese sauce on it instead of mac and cheese?  That might be a good alternative.  Then maybe a reduced fat all-beef or chicken hot dog (not even sure if they make such a thing).
> 
> Just do some thinking about how unhealthy it is for you... calories aside even, and maybe you might think twice about it next time you have a craving.
> 
> 
> 
> That sounds like a really big portion.... especially considering that on Weight Watchers (assuming 1 c portion of Kraft mac and cheese made according to directions and two regular beef deli hotdogs), that would probably be over half of my daily calories (just guesstimating, of course).



I probably eat this once every 4 months or so. It's not like I'm eating this every day. It's an extreme comfort food for me and its only every so often. i'm experimenting with different ways to make this not as bad which is why i asked for suggestions. I do not care if its box mix or not, that doesnt matter in the slightest. And to clarify I dont like beef hotdogs, so I usually have the all natural chicken or turkey dogs and they are low fat and low sodium. I'm really not eating hotdogs everyday I swear.

And as far as portions go, I'm really not sure how much I usually have. It's probably less but I honestly do not know.


----------



## tigger813

Evening all,

Been a long day. Mom's slept most of the day. I think she overdid it yesterday so she's catching up today. Taken less pain meds today which is good. Gotta call the doctor's in the morning to reschedule chemo from Friday and ask a few questions. I got a nap in and then made supper. It was the TJs mushroom ravioli with scallops mixed in! YUMMY!!!!

Well, that's all I have time for!

TTFN


----------



## dvccruiser76

mikamah said:


> They're changing the water main beside our house, so the street is a mess.  But I did come home to quite a few good looking men and some had their shirts off.   Trying to see the positive.



What street are you on again 



tigger813 said:


> Well, it's official! Ashleigh has a small fracture in her right foot! Could my life get any more interesting??????!!!!!



Oh man! Did I miss the reply, what was the verdict? Boot and for how long?



Zoesmama03 said:


> Zoe's hives are gone.  Yesterday could still see some lite red dots.  Today nothing at all. She's gonna finish the prednisone up one dose for tonight and tomorrow morning should be last of it.  She isn't that itchy anymore though.



Glad to hear it 



trinaweena said:


> And speaking of dogs and cats, these are my babies



Too cute, have they always gotten along?



donac said:


> We are leaving tomorrow for a weekend camping trip.  We are going to the Boy Scout camp in NY on Friday and tubing the Delaware on Sat.  We will be home on Sunday.  It is an adult only trip and we are going with some friends.  The Boy Scout council is providing most of the food so we don't have to bring too much equipment.



How was your camping trip? Tubing sounds fun.



dumbo_buddy said:


> where in CT are you going? i went to HS there and my parents live there still



My sister lives in Middlebury and works at Waterbury Hospital. Is that close to your parents?



mikamah said:


> That sounds like a great location with the ball field.  And the D5k too, if I ever do that, I'd get ice cream after.  Have a nice weekend to your nieces.



Thanks, it was nice to see them. Her recital was about 2 hours, so not too bad and she was in 6 numbers so I got to see her dancing a lot. How was your weekend?



tggrrstarr said:


> We just booked our January cruise the other night, and I made a deal with the dev- oops, typo, I mean my husband.  If I can make up the extra money at a 2nd job I will be doing, we will stay 2 nights before the cruise at WDW and do 1 day in the parks.  If we get a 40% pin code, then maybe a deluxe hotel.  Unfortunately, the dates didn't work out and we won't be doing either of the 5ks this year.



Sweet! It'll be here before you know it. I booked in Nov for May 18 monhs later and the time flew by.



tigger813 said:


> Greetings from Morrisville, NC!
> 
> Today has been a horrible day all around! My DBIL's father passed away this morning so DSis and DBIL are heading home to go to his wake and funeral Wed and Thurs of next week.



Sorry for the bad start, but glad that you made it there safely. Hope the time flies by so you're back home before you know it  Enjoy your time while you're there though too. 



mikamah said:


> Ds is at a sleep over til 11, but my plan to run/walk was thwarted by pouring rain and thunder, so I'm going to do some wii fit now, and then go through some of his school work that was saved through the year.



Did they have Endicott Park day yesterday or was the weather bad? We drove through Topsfield near Connors Farm and there was a huge puddle across the road, so I figured we must have missed some good rain this weekend.



Disneywedding2010 said:


> We were up early this morning to meet with the realtor. We talked about different houses on the market and she asked if we were intrested in new construction. I had told her that I'd rather have a new one vs anything else. Long story short they took us to a subdivision in Kissimee and showed us a new house that was almost completely done. I fell in love with it and signed papers that afternoon. Now, just waiting for VA paperwork to go through. Then once that's done I'll get the house on the market in Texas. We're shooting to be out of Texas mid October.



Sweet Beans! That's quick and great news 



dumbo_buddy said:


> Disney QOTD, Sunday June 26th: What attraction have you NOT done yet that "everyone" has done? why haven't you done it?? are you going to??



Toy Story Mania. I haven't been to MGM/DHS since the ride opened 



Rose&Mike said:


> I am so very happy to report that I ran 8 miles this morning. Best run I have had since princess. We ran 5 min walked 45 sec and ended up with a 10:29 average pace. My DH, DS and I are going to run a 10k on the 4th and I am finally feeling pretty optimistic. My knees are not perfect, but they are doing ok.



Great to hear it 



Hi to anyone that I missed. We're back from CT. Went to 2 open houses today and both were really nice, but way too big for what we need and also at the high end of our price range. Why can't we find the same thing a little more than half that size within our range? So irksome at times. But when it's meant to happen it will.

So, I caved  I went and purchased Zumba for my Wii. Every time I got to see my sister, we always bust out her Wii fit. I haven't used mine in forever and it always makes me come home and use it, so I figure this will motivate me even more. 

Anyone have any tips for Wii Zumba? I think a few people here use/have it. 

Last week we had DS's evaluation and they suggested we get the poor little guy evaluated for delayed speech  They kept telling me it's not our fault, but you never know. We're also not sure if it's that there are so many kids and the teachers are always rotating that maybe they don't see everything or maybe that he's one way at home and different there. I was just thinking the other day how he knows so many words then bam, they lay that on us. So anyway, I didn't waste one minute. DS doesn't have school on Friday, so they said they'd get us the number for Early Intervention when he gets back Monday. I'm way too anal retentive to wait the weekend, so I called and they're coming to do an evaluation on Wednesday. They're also going to do it at his school, so if he's different there then they will know. If he qualifies and needs their services, I may have them do it on Friday's at home so he gets more attention and isn't as distracted, but I guess we'll wait and see what they say Wednesday. Anyone been through this? 

Man oh man am I pooped. I'm not sure what it is, but I could do to bed right now. I should read through a report for work, but I'm just not motivated to do work from home this weekend, especially since it's not a busy time of year for us at work. 

Well, time to switch over the laundry. Enjoy your evenings everyone


----------



## pjlla

Disneywedding2010 said:


> Hey everyone!
> 
> Long story short they took us to a subdivision in Kissimee and showed us a new house that was almost completely done. I fell in love with it and signed papers that afternoon. Now, just waiting for VA paperwork to go through. Then once that's done I'll get the house on the market in Texas. We're shooting to be out of Texas mid October.



WOW!  YOu made a big decision!  You will be so busy between now and moving time!  I'm happy that you found something you love so much.



bellebookworm9 said:


> I finished Week 3 of C25K today.  I went and downloaded the podcast that people have been talking about from iTunes, the NHS one, narrated by Laura (I love British accents!). I'm in the process of downloading the rest of the weeks now.
> 
> This morning I realized my favorite pair of jeans were dirty, so I went to pull out my second pair. They've always been just a teeny bit tight, but today they were absolutely perfect!
> 
> 
> AMAZING!!  It must have felt great!
> 
> After yesterday's discussion about the mac n cheese, I decided to make the last blue box version we had in the house. When I went to put in the info on WW, I realized I had no idea how many ozs I had eaten-I'm really good at eyeballing cups, but terrible with weights. So I guessed 8 oz. Until I realized there were only 7.25 in the box!  Then I realized that a serving was about 2.5 ozs, and I know there are about 4.5 servings, so the points weren't nearly so bad as I thought!
> 
> I made the WW beef-veggie pie recipe for dinner tonight and it's really good, so I'm going to post it on the dinner thread now.



THanks for posting us a new recipe!



tigger813 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Had a pretty good day. We were out for about 4-5 hours which I think may have been a little too long as she is exhausted and hurting a lot. My stomach is SOOOO bloated so I'm going have to stick to water and fiber plus bars tomorrow. We had steak for supper. I bought myself some Bud Light Lime.
> 
> We're watching The Devil Wears Prada.
> 
> Mom wants her computer!
> 
> TTFN



I'm sure she loved being out, even though it wore her out.  Hope you are able to rest tonight!~



my3princes said:


> Good Morning.  We're off to Six Flags New England today.  The weather looks perfect.  My shoulder is aching pretty badly again today.  It was bothering me yesterday and I had hoped it would be improved this morning.  I'm pretty sure that I didn't do anything to it, must have slept wrong the night before last.  Hoping the pain subsides with Ibuprophen as once we head out there won't be any turning back.



Ooohh.... sorry about the shoulder.  Hope you enjoyed Six Flags.



tigger813 said:


> Deb- Have fun at Six Flags! If Ash hadn't broken her foot Brian was going to take them to Canobie Lake. We hope to get to Six Flags later this summer! i haven't been in several years!
> 
> Zhoen- Only drank one Bud last night. I think I'll have a strawberry daiquiri later today.
> 
> Up early this morning with Mom. I had to make her take an ativan as she was very upset over what exactly I'm not sure so I told her that she had to take it as the way she was acting was only going to make her worse. She has settled down back in her bed. I was up at midnight after about 10 minutes of sleep and then again at 4. Had trouble getting back to sleep and then I heard her all upset. I thought it was 7 and then realized it was only 6.
> 
> Tummy is doing better this morning. I had a fiber plus bar and am having my aloe water and some tea. I have a splitting headache probably from lack of sleep and caffeine. I will most definitely need a nap today.
> 
> Niece is still sleeping. Dad just dozed back off and hopefully Mom will too. She has a special radio show she listens to on Sunday mornings that I will put on for her in a few minutes.
> 
> Need to do some things for her now! I'll check back in later!
> 
> TTFN



HOpe you got a nap.  



dumbo_buddy said:


> QOTD, Sunday, June 26th: Ok, so....the morning after. these are the type of days that i tend to throw in the towel. the morning after going on a few day binge is never a good one for me. i need to reign it in. how do YOU reign it in after a day (or more) of falling off the wagon...hard..?? what's your plan? extra water? extra workout?
> 
> You mean like after yesterday??  (It was my belated birthday carbfest!  Movie popcorn, candy, pizza... ).
> 
> First of all.... light eating for a few days, at least.  I know that they say you CANNOT undue the damage by UNDER eating, but I usually eat at the rock bottom of my daily calories for about two days after.... I end up feeling much better sooner.
> 
> Second.... lots of water and FIBER!  I find when I eat badly, my system just doesn't process everything as quickly as it should and I feel pretty "backed up" and disgusting for days.  Extra fiber usually helps.  ANd of course, plenty of water to flush everything out!
> 
> Extra workouts usually help me feel better MENTALLY, but I'm not sure that they help a lot otherwise.
> 
> If I'm feeling a bit "out of control" with things, I will usually write myself up a plan for the week, including foods and workouts, etc.
> 
> Lastly..... I READ!  I start re-reading my old copies of WW magazine, I re-read any inspirational weight loss books I might have on hand (I've got a few from the BL show that are pretty good)....  and sometimes I go back and ready the first few months of food journals from 2008 (when I re-started this journey).  I talked to myself a lot about how it felt being FAT.... and it is a good reminder about WHY I don't want to go there again.
> 
> Disney QOTD, Sunday June 26th: What attraction have you NOT done yet that "everyone" has done? why haven't you done it?? are you going to??



Well... I've never done It's Tough to Be a Bug.  DD and I were going to do it on our visit in May, but there just seemed to be other more interesting stuff to do (DD has done it and doesn't love it).  

Actually, the list of stuff I've never done could be pretty long..... but most of them I CHOSE not to do for one reason or another.... usually because there is always something more intesting/exciting to do! Maelstrom, Astro Orbiter (afraid of heights), Magic Carpets of Aladdin (kids have done it though), Honey, I Shrunk the Audience, Sounds Dangerous, American Idol Experience, Magic of Disney Animation, Flights of Wonder, Triceratops Spin (but the kids have done it)........ most of what comes to mind.

And there are a few things that I have done, but not since 1974...  Country Bear Jamboree, Tiki Room come to mind first!  



bellebookworm9 said:


> Sorry, what does NSV stand for?  I'm racking my brain and can't come up with anything!  Excellent advice!



Non-Scale Victory.



Rose&Mike said:


> Good morning! Thank you so much to Nancy for coaching this week! You are doing a great job, Nancy!
> 
> I am so very happy to report that I ran 8 miles this morning. Best run I have had since princess. We ran 5 min walked 45 sec and ended up with a 10:29 average pace. My DH, DS and I are going to run a 10k on the 4th and I am finally feeling pretty optimistic. My knees are not perfect, but they are doing ok. In some ways I think it's good that they are still getting a teeny bit sore at the end because it's forcing me to ice and stretch and use the foam roller and if they weren't bothering me at all I think I would become a slacker again, which would not be good.
> 
> I hope everyone is enjoying the weekend.



I'm so glad you got in a good run!  That sounds like a great pace!   I agree with your opionion about the knee pain forcing you to ice and stretch..... the twinges are a good reminder to take care of your legs!




glss1/2fll said:


> Glad somebody asked that because, I too, have been trying to figure it out!
> 
> QOTD1: I think everyone has given excellent advice. Brush yourself off and jump back on the wagon.
> 
> QOTD2: I have yet to ride Mission Space. I'm afraid I'll get motion sickness and then the rest of my day will be ruined! My family goes on it and swears I'll be fine--even DS2 who does get car sick frequently. Guess I'm not very trusting  because I still say NO!



I must say..... I get motion sick pretty easily.... cannot ride the tea cups at all!  But I've ridden M:S (orange side) every visit since it opened and I don't have any trouble.  I follow all of the advise about keeping my eyes open and my head looking straight forward (except the first ride when I kept peeking at DD to make sure she was okay!).  It is a really rough intense ride, but I don't get sick..... I've even ridden a few times in a row (I think I maxed out at 3.... I figured why chance it).  

What DOES make me sick (other than tea cups)??  Expedition Everest!  I can ride it once just fine.... even twice is okay.  But by the third ride (in a row) I feel pretty : and  (closest I could find to a vomit smilie!).  I've analyzed it a bit and determined that it is the "backwards in the dark" section that gets to me.  Not sure why exactly.

*******************

Evening friends!  I hope everyone had a nice Sunday.  Mine was just fine.  Church in the a.m., nice  OP lunch, some yard work, a bit of laundry, a nice OP dinner with the family, and maybe a movie or show tonight with the kiddos.  Sure, I should have done more..... more yardwork, more laundry, more housework.... but oh well.

As I mentioned above, I did have a belated CARBFEST for my birthday celebration yesterday.  We went to see Cars 2.... it was cute and funny.  Mater was absolutely the STAR of the show.  And the Toy Story short at the beginning was cute too.

I managed to eat less  than usual and even shared my small bag of peanut butter M&Ms with DS, so less damage there.  But I ate far too many Twizzlers!  Pizza for dinner was my usual order.... heavy on the veggies, light on the cheese and just a few pieces..... no chips or fries or anything.  And I did enjoy that light beer I had mentioned a few days ago. It was a nice change from my plain seltzer, but nothing I need every week.  Biggest splurge of the day was ice cream..... one scoop of mint chip and one scoop of Moosetracks.... a small drizzle of hot fudge (and not the light kind!) and a smattering of rainbow sprinkles..........MMM-MMM good!  But WOW... was I FULL!  

I'm sure that I will be making up for that splurge all week, but it was planned for, so NO GUILT.  

Well.... DS has been somewhat patiently sitting here waiting for use of the family computer, so I'll sign off now.  Still got a few threads to peek in on!.................P


----------



## trinaweena

dvccruiser76 said:


> Too cute, have they always gotten along?



Oh yeah! I got the cat when he was about 8 weeks old and he's basically been forced to be a dog since we got him! They all sleep together too!


----------



## bellebookworm9

dvccruiser76 said:


> So, I caved  I went and purchased Zumba for my Wii. Every time I got to see my sister, we always bust out her Wii fit. I haven't used mine in forever and it always makes me come home and use it, so I figure this will motivate me even more.
> 
> Anyone have any tips for Wii Zumba? I think a few people here use/have it.



Wii Zumba is so fun! I just did another 45 minute workout. My tips are kind of obvious, but here ya go: 
1)Start at beginning and work your way up. You honestly probably don't even need the "tutorial" steps. I found them very confusing.
2)Zumba does not work well on carpet with sneakers! Our Wii is in the living room where it is carpeted, and I find that kind of limits some of the twisting that I am able to do.



dvccruiser76 said:


> Last week we had DS's evaluation and they suggested we get the poor little guy evaluated for delayed speech  They kept telling me it's not our fault, but you never know. We're also not sure if it's that there are so many kids and the teachers are always rotating that maybe they don't see everything or maybe that he's one way at home and different there. I was just thinking the other day how he knows so many words then bam, they lay that on us. So anyway, I didn't waste one minute. DS doesn't have school on Friday, so they said they'd get us the number for Early Intervention when he gets back Monday. I'm way too anal retentive to wait the weekend, so I called and they're coming to do an evaluation on Wednesday. They're also going to do it at his school, so if he's different there then they will know. If he qualifies and needs their services, I may have them do it on Friday's at home so he gets more attention and isn't as distracted, but I guess we'll wait and see what they say Wednesday. Anyone been through this?



Before I was an Audiology major, I was a speech path major. It is absolutely not your fault. That's great that you aren't wasting any time! The sooner the EI, the better! How old is your son? Does he have older siblings? If he does, and they tend to speak for him, that could sometimes cause delayed speech. I had a cousin like that. My younger brother, who has a whole host of disabilities, didn't speak until he was 5, and he is 16 now and still receives speech services, so my mom has been down that road (and many others!) before.



pjlla said:


> I must say..... I get motion sick pretty easily.... cannot ride the tea cups at all!  But I've ridden M:S (orange side) every visit since it opened and I don't have any trouble.  I follow all of the advise about keeping my eyes open and my head looking straight forward (except the first ride when I kept peeking at DD to make sure she was okay!).  It is a really rough intense ride, but I don't get sick..... I've even ridden a few times in a row (I think I maxed out at 3.... I figured why chance it).
> 
> What DOES make me sick (other than tea cups)??  Expedition Everest!  I can ride it once just fine.... even twice is okay.  But by the third ride (in a row) I feel pretty : and  (closest I could find to a vomit smilie!).  I've analyzed it a bit and determined that it is the "backwards in the dark" section that gets to me.  Not sure why exactly.





glss1/2fll said:


> QOTD2: I have yet to ride Mission Space. I'm afraid I'll get motion sickness and then the rest of my day will be ruined! My family goes on it and swears I'll be fine--even DS2 who does get car sick frequently. Guess I'm not very trusting  because I still say NO!



I cannot ride things that spin, I get terrible motion sickness. But I rode MS Green (the easy side) and it was fine. No problems, and I actually liked it a lot. I was a single rider, and the family I was riding with, the Mom had the same problem-she didn't trust her family that it didn't spin either!

Pamela, EE makes me a bit sick too. In 2007 it triggered a horrible head cold that lasted over a week. Last year, I rode it twice in a row and didn't feel so great afterward (stomach and head), but I got myself a sprite and a strawberry bar and headed back to the hotel right after that, so I recovered pretty quickly.


----------



## JacksLilWench

bellebookworm9 said:


> Who waits in line for two hours for anything? That's what FP and Touring Plans are for!
> 
> But really, I didn't ride it in 2007 because a)I'm afraid of heights, b)Standby line was waaaaay too long, and c)FP return time didn't work for us (that was before I knew that FPs are good anytime after the return window). We rode it in 2010 and it is now my favorite ride, tied with Tower of Terror. We requested front row center and it is really cool! Plus the soundtrack is AMAZING, one of my favorites right after IllumiNations (which I think is literally the best piece of music I've ever heard). I would still never wait two hours for it though-the only way I wait longer then 20 minutes is for parades/fireworks!
> 
> Also, I normally HATE Imax movies-they make me sick-but this was fine. You should give it a shot once, at least then you can say you've done it. That is what I did with Summit Plummet at BB! The view from the top was awesome, but I'm pretty sure I'll never do it again.



(This is where I become the Black Sheep of the thread) Well, it's not so much about waiting in line or not liking Imax movies...I just have an aversion to anything related to California, lol.  I know that sounds really harsh, but I just don't like it at all.  Plus, I don't have the attention span for FP, lol.  I've been to WDW about 6 times and used FP twice.  I forget I have them, and I don't mind too much waiting in line with the masses, lol.  And I won't use Touring Plans because I'm not invading WDW, I'm on vacation.  I know a ton of people swear by using them, and that's awesome   It just isn't what we do when we go.  Plus I'd rather spend the $20 on a new set of Mickey Ears than on someone telling me how to spend my vacation.  It's the same reason I won't go eat at 50's Prime Time- I've just paid $1000 in hard-earned money to spend a week in my favorite place ever, I'm putting my elbows on the table.  I'm hardheaded like my grandmother, I can't help it.


----------



## Graciesmom77

Hi everyone, I hope everyone has had a great weekend. I am down 4 pounds so I am happy, though I know it could be more if I could make myself workout. We went to a birthday party and I only had a small piece of cake and a big bowl of fruit salad so I was happy with myself.

My 8 year old now has a fever so busy loving on her. Sure hope it doesn't spread to the babies!

Hope everyone is having a good day.


----------



## Zhoen

The good news is, after yesterday's big walk, I DIDN'T spend the whole day asleep on my couch.

The bad news is, I spent MOST of the day asleep on my SISTER's couch... in her house... also known as the fat cave...   But I didn't eat (much of) the junk she brought home from her church picnic, so pretty OP today.  Yay?



dumbo_buddy said:


> up 2.5 lbs today  gross.
> 
> Dude, you're pregnant!  I suggest you think of it this way... you didn't fall off the wagon, the baby did.
> 
> QOTD, Sunday, June 26th: Ok, so....the morning after. these are the type of days that i tend to throw in the towel. the morning after going on a few day binge is never a good one for me. i need to reign it in. how do YOU reign it in after a day (or more) of falling off the wagon...hard..?? what's your plan? extra water? extra workout?
> 
> I used to try to work out extra-hard for the rest of the week, but that's not really an option at the moment.  Once the leg of doom calls quits, that's it...
> 
> I'm noticing lately that breakfast really does set the tone for the whole day... so if I've over-indulged the day before, melon for breakfast helps start the day right, with lots of vitamins and hopefully starts flushing out the gunk, that and a lot of water, maybe taking my vitamin and calcium first thing so my body's not craving anything legitimate... makes it a little easier to ignore all the other cravings that come along.
> 
> Disney QOTD, Sunday June 26th: What attraction have you NOT done yet that "everyone" has done? why haven't you done it?? are you going to??
> 
> Soaring.  I didn't even know what it was until y'all just told me.  Now that I know, I'm sure to skip it.  4D makes me physically ill.  Oh, I also haven't ever done Star Tours... or Toy Story Mania, but I don't think any of those three were even there the last time I went.  I've done pretty much everything else, but have to say I don't "get" most of the rides that other people seem to want to line up for... I'll even go totally against the stream and say "Pirates of the Caribean was BETTER before they (a) made it PC (b) added in Captain Jack and Davy Jones/Blackbeard.   ah well, to each his own.


----------



## bellebookworm9

JacksLilWench said:


> (This is where I become the Black Sheep of the thread) Well, it's not so much about waiting in line or not liking Imax movies...I just have an aversion to anything related to California, lol.  I know that sounds really harsh, but I just don't like it at all.  Plus, I don't have the attention span for FP, lol.  I've been to WDW about 6 times and used FP twice.  I forget I have them, and I don't mind too much waiting in line with the masses, lol.  And I won't use Touring Plans because I'm not invading WDW, I'm on vacation.  I know a ton of people swear by using them, and that's awesome   It just isn't what we do when we go.  Plus I'd rather spend the $20 on a new set of Mickey Ears than on someone telling me how to spend my vacation.  It's the same reason I won't go eat at 50's Prime Time- I've just paid $1000 in hard-earned money to spend a week in my favorite place ever, I'm putting my elbows on the table.  I'm hardheaded like my grandmother, I can't help it.



OK, those are all legitimate reasons that I could accept for someone not wanting to ride. It's not like my grandmother who won't do something because "I don't want to." If I had an aversion to California, I wouldn't ride it either. I admire people like you who have the patience to wait in line and the ability to not plan out every second of your vacation! I am as Type A as it gets in that respect.



Zhoen said:


> Soaring.  I didn't even know what it was until y'all just told me.  Now that I know, I'm sure to skip it.  4D makes me physically ill.  Oh, I also haven't ever done Star Tours... or Toy Story Mania, but I don't think any of those three were even there the last time I went.  I've done pretty much everything else, but have to say I don't "get" most of the rides that other people seem to want to line up for... I'll even go totally against the stream and say "Pirates of the Caribean was BETTER before they (a) made it PC (b) added in Captain Jack and Davy Jones/Blackbeard.   ah well, to each his own.



Soarin' isn't truly 4D, KWIM? I must say, if it required 3D glasses I would probably never ride it. Two of the 3 actual imax movies I've seen were about the Nile river...talk about motion sickness, flying above the river at top speed.  That just makes me dizzy! I hate 3D-never tried anything in 4D. I probably won't ever ride the new Star Tours. (Is anyone else upset that it's now 3D?) In fact, I think I frustrate my friends a bit when they want to go see movies like Harry Potter in 3D, IMAX, or my most favorite, IMAX 3D.  I just staunchly refuse. 

You aren't the first person I've heard who said they liked PotC with out the movie characters added in. When was the last time you were at WDW? 

LOL about the Fat Cave. But good for you for staying on plan!


----------



## Habbakuk

I'd love to join as a loser. I am trying to lose about 20 pounds. I started W.W. this past Saturday but I need all the accountability that I can get. Thanks!


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

Good morning everyone!!! 

Today starts DS14's summer conditioning so I'm switching gears to be here in the AM. I'm off to run before I go back to pick him up, wish I could just stay there but mom has to go to work at 6:30 and she's coming over to watch the little kids so I don't have to drag them out. 

So, I'm off. Today will be an OP day!!!!!!!!!! 

I've got 3 servings of water in already and now I'm off to run. 
Have a good day and I'll check in later!


*  Inspirational Quote of the Day 6/27/11*

*I'm not telling you it is going to be easy, I'm telling you it's going to be worth it.*


----------



## dumbo_buddy

lisah0711 said:


> Sorry about the crappy feeling today after the party, Nancy.    I felt the same way after last week-end, except I had a 4 pound gain.    First thing after falling off the wagon is you have to stand up and dust off you pants,  maybe see how far away the wagon is (ya know I'm speaking metaphorically, right? ).  If it's really close, now might be the best time to hop back on.  Yep, just forgive, forget, and get right back on the wagon.  If the wagon is far away, or you're not sure if you could hold on for awhile if you get right back on (like you don't have what you need 'cause you haven't gone to the store or another party or something) then you might want to set a time, in the not too distant future, to get yourself back on that wagon.  *And then do it* whenever you decided was best for you.  And then really concentrate on holding on.  And repeat as needed!
> 
> It's natural to feel frustrated with yourself for falling off but that doesn't do you any good.  It happened, it can't be changed, and it's a waste of time and energy.    The best thing is to use your energy making plans and figuring out strategies to help you so you don't fall off again any time soon.  Actually, after my falling off and getting back on experience last week I learned two things:  one, it's not a fun or satisfying falling off the wagon as you remember it being and two, you just feel so much better when you are riding along in the wagon smilin' and wavin'.
> 
> This is a great Disney question, Nancy!    I was pretty confident that there was no attraction at DL  or DCA that I hadn't done but I found one -- Princess Fantasy Faire!  (okay, I really don't consider this an attraction myself, I think attractions are rides but it's on the attraction list on the DL website).  Maybe in about 15 or 20 years, I'll have a granddaughter that I can take there.    As for WDW, I've never done Kali River Rapids at AK because we always go in December and January and it's just too darn cold!
> 
> Have a great day all!




thanks lisa, i always know i can get some great advice and good cyber-hugs from you! TODAY is the day i'm back on. and i'm back on..uh, hard? big time? alot? whatever the adjective is, i'm back on. yesterday i was like, half on. lol! i haven't done kali river rapids either. we used to always be january visitors and yeah, WAY too cold to be soaked. then we started going in september but then it was with a kiddo and i didn't want to do rider swap on a ride i've never been on. plus walking around soggy just isn't my THANG.



bellebookworm9 said:


> I guess my strategy would just be sure to eat healthy over the next few days, keep exercising, and keep drinking water.
> 
> perfect strategy. it's what i'm going to do...starting....now!
> 
> 
> I had a really hard time thinking of this-after our 2007 trip there were a ton, but I think we hit all of them last year! But here's what I came up with: Dumbo (which I'm told I went on when I was 3, but I have no memory of it), and the Indiana Jones Stunt Show. We intended to go to that, but I wasn't feeling so hot and just wanted to go back to the room. I plan to ride Dumbo this year at MNSSHP.



oooo! dumbo is fun! i didn't ride it until a couple visits ago and now i have to do it every time. just do it early to avoid the line! i really enjoy the stunt show! very good!



Rose&Mike said:


> Good morning! Thank you so much to Nancy for coaching this week! You are doing a great job, Nancy!
> 
> aw, thanks. i've been a little mia but i'm back baby, i'm back!
> 
> I am so very happy to report that I ran 8 miles this morning. Best run I have had since princess. We ran 5 min walked 45 sec and ended up with a 10:29 average pace. My DH, DS and I are going to run a 10k on the 4th and I am finally feeling pretty optimistic. My knees are not perfect, but they are doing ok. In some ways I think it's good that they are still getting a teeny bit sore at the end because it's forcing me to ice and stretch and use the foam roller and if they weren't bothering me at all I think I would become a slacker again, which would not be good.
> 
> I hope everyone is enjoying the weekend.



oh rose that is AWESOME!! also, i'm sooooo jealous!!! 8 miles. for some reason i really liked the 8 mile distance. well, ok, i don't really "like" any distance but 8 miles just sounds so hardcore. like, yeah, i ran 8 miles today. i mean, if i ran 8 miles in any one direction i'd be in a not-so-great area of the bronx so it sounds cool. of course, i just do loops of the park so i'm not that tough 



glss1/2fll said:


> Glad somebody asked that because, I too, have been trying to figure it out!
> 
> QOTD1: I think everyone has given excellent advice. Brush yourself off and jump back on the wagon.
> 
> you got it!
> 
> QOTD2: I have yet to ride Mission Space. I'm afraid I'll get motion sickness and then the rest of my day will be ruined! My family goes on it and swears I'll be fine--even DS2 who does get car sick frequently. Guess I'm not very trusting  because I still say NO!



do the green version of mission space. seriously. i have always felt good after the green version. i did the orange version twice and that's enough. first time i felt fine. second time? 



JacksLilWench said:


> That's always my weak spot too.  Especially if I've been up late the night before, I always feel like, "Well, I had Taco Bell after midnight anyway, so I might as well keep it up for the rest of the day."  I always try to reign it in by just getting back OP as best I can- more water, a regular workout (nothing extreme), and a light dinner.  And a nap-a looooonngg nap
> 
> i went for an hour long walk with thomas in the jogger yesterday. felt full the whole time. i didn't really overeat yesterday but still ate too much junk and i'm afraid i might feel the same ickiness again. but, i'm going to try for a jog. the weather is really nice. any post-midnight munching always ruined it for me too!
> 
> 
> Soarin'.  I just don't get the appeal for it.  Wait in line for two hours to watch a video that flies over California and get sprayed with orange zest?  No, thank you.  I have nothing against California for you Dis'ers that are...it's just not my cup of tea.  Guess I'm just an East Coast Girl   My mom has tried several times to get me to ride it, and she'll tell me "Me and Allison (my sister) loved it, it was so cool!"  And I tell her, "Good, when you guys come back together, you can ride it then."  It seems only fair, she won't ride the teacups with me  So it evens out, lol!



my parents love soarin'. love it. me? meh, take it or leave it. i'd rather ride living with the land! 



trinaweena said:


> I probably eat this once every 4 months or so. It's not like I'm eating this every day. It's an extreme comfort food for me and its only every so often. i'm experimenting with different ways to make this not as bad which is why i asked for suggestions. I do not care if its box mix or not, that doesnt matter in the slightest. And to clarify I dont like beef hotdogs, so I usually have the all natural chicken or turkey dogs and they are low fat and low sodium. I'm really not eating hotdogs everyday I swear.
> 
> And as far as portions go, I'm really not sure how much I usually have. It's probably less but I honestly do not know.



i love mac n dogs! yeah, ok, it's not healthy. like, at all. but if you're eating it every so often then i'm sorry but it's not going to kill you. that's not a very coachy thing to say but it's true! there are lots of crappy things someone could be eating. if it's not a regular thing then i think it's ok. 

great, now i want a hot dog. 



dvccruiser76 said:


> My sister lives in Middlebury and works at Waterbury Hospital. Is that close to your parents?
> 
> well, as you know CT isn't all that big so no, middlebury's not that far but it's not all that close to my parents. they live in ridgefield which is right next to danbury. southwest CT.
> 
> Toy Story Mania. I haven't been to MGM/DHS since the ride opened
> 
> lol! it's a good ride but only with a fast pass!
> 
> 
> Hi to anyone that I missed. We're back from CT. Went to 2 open houses today and both were really nice, but way too big for what we need and also at the high end of our price range. Why can't we find the same thing a little more than half that size within our range? So irksome at times. But when it's meant to happen it will.
> 
> So, I caved  I went and purchased Zumba for my Wii. Every time I got to see my sister, we always bust out her Wii fit. I haven't used mine in forever and it always makes me come home and use it, so I figure this will motivate me even more.
> 
> Anyone have any tips for Wii Zumba? I think a few people here use/have it.
> 
> Last week we had DS's evaluation and they suggested we get the poor little guy evaluated for delayed speech  They kept telling me it's not our fault, but you never know. We're also not sure if it's that there are so many kids and the teachers are always rotating that maybe they don't see everything or maybe that he's one way at home and different there. I was just thinking the other day how he knows so many words then bam, they lay that on us. So anyway, I didn't waste one minute. DS doesn't have school on Friday, so they said they'd get us the number for Early Intervention when he gets back Monday. I'm way too anal retentive to wait the weekend, so I called and they're coming to do an evaluation on Wednesday. They're also going to do it at his school, so if he's different there then they will know. If he qualifies and needs their services, I may have them do it on Friday's at home so he gets more attention and isn't as distracted, but I guess we'll wait and see what they say Wednesday. Anyone been through this?



how old is DS? mine just turned 2 and is hardly talking. like, maybe 6 words or so. doc didn't seem too worried but i think she wants him talking significantly more at his next appt. "they" say that boys tend to talk alot later than the girls. it's frustrating. i don't have any advice but wanted to offer support. i know a few kids in the neighborhood who have had early intervention to help with speech. apparently it's free and they come to the house if necessary - so all in all seems like a pretty good thing!



pjlla said:


> Evening friends!  I hope everyone had a nice Sunday.  Mine was just fine.  Church in the a.m., nice  OP lunch, some yard work, a bit of laundry, a nice OP dinner with the family, and maybe a movie or show tonight with the kiddos.  Sure, I should have done more..... more yardwork, more laundry, more housework.... but oh well.
> 
> As I mentioned above, I did have a belated CARBFEST for my birthday celebration yesterday.  We went to see Cars 2.... it was cute and funny.  Mater was absolutely the STAR of the show.  And the Toy Story short at the beginning was cute too.
> 
> I managed to eat less  than usual and even shared my small bag of peanut butter M&Ms with DS, so less damage there.  But I ate far too many Twizzlers!  Pizza for dinner was my usual order.... heavy on the veggies, light on the cheese and just a few pieces..... no chips or fries or anything.  And I did enjoy that light beer I had mentioned a few days ago. It was a nice change from my plain seltzer, but nothing I need every week.  Biggest splurge of the day was ice cream..... one scoop of mint chip and one scoop of Moosetracks.... a small drizzle of hot fudge (and not the light kind!) and a smattering of rainbow sprinkles..........MMM-MMM good!  But WOW... was I FULL!
> 
> I'm sure that I will be making up for that splurge all week, but it was planned for, so NO GUILT.
> 
> Well.... DS has been somewhat patiently sitting here waiting for use of the family computer, so I'll sign off now.  Still got a few threads to peek in on!.................P




i'm making up for my practically week-long splurge this week. my meal plan is made and after my run this morning, DS and i are going grocery shopping, list in hand. 

i love going to the movies. i often go alone actually. i try to hit the first movie of the day, like at 11am or so. the theaters around here can be a little sketchy in the evening and alot of the movie-goers seem to like to talk on the phone, bring their infants and yell "oh no he di-int!" at the screen all the time.  i love movie theater popcorn but have been bringing my own food in instead. hehe. i usually bring a sandwich! i'm totally turning into my grandfather.

glad liked cars 2. it got some iffy reviews and some guy wrote a really ridiculous editorial on it saying how it's teaching a bad lesson. some people need to lighten up!!!



Graciesmom77 said:


> Hi everyone, I hope everyone has had a great weekend. I am down 4 pounds so I am happy, though I know it could be more if I could make myself workout. We went to a birthday party and I only had a small piece of cake and a big bowl of fruit salad so I was happy with myself.
> 
> My 8 year old now has a fever so busy loving on her. Sure hope it doesn't spread to the babies!
> 
> Hope everyone is having a good day.



4 pounds! go go mama! have you noticed any change in your supply with that amount of weight loss? my body holds on to the pounds when i bf! after i finally finished when DS was 20 months i lost about 7 lbs in a few weeks! then of course i got pg again so i'm up 14 or so already. lol.



Habbakuk said:


> I'd love to join as a loser. I am trying to lose about 20 pounds. I started W.W. this past Saturday but I need all the accountability that I can get. Thanks!



welcome! jump right in! i am really enjoying the folks on this challenge! very supportive. pm your starting weight to donac. there are some guidelines at the beginning of this thread. other than that...welcome!!!



BernardandMissBianca said:


> Good morning everyone!!!
> 
> Today starts DS14's summer conditioning so I'm switching gears to be here in the AM. I'm off to run before I go back to pick him up, wish I could just stay there but mom has to go to work at 6:30 and she's coming over to watch the little kids so I don't have to drag them out.
> 
> So, I'm off. Today will be an OP day!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I've got 3 servings of water in already and now I'm off to run.
> Have a good day and I'll check in later!
> 
> 
> *  Inspirational Quote of the Day 6/27/11*
> 
> *I'm not telling you it is going to be easy, I'm telling you it's going to be worth it.*



grrrrrrrrreat quote!!! totally true! when someone finally says to you, "hey you look good, did you lose weight?" it makes everything SO worth it!!!


----------



## dumbo_buddy

Wake up! Wake up! Everybody up!!

what? you guys aren't watching disney jr like i am??? 

it's monday and you know what that means? the old adage of "diet starts monday" is HERE. at least, for me it is! i know YOU PEOPLE have all been completely OP and staying away from the weekend munchies...right? RIGHT??

so, here we are, a fresh new week. let's make it a good one! 

QOTD, Monday June 27th: What are YOU going to do to make this a great OP day?? What's your plan? Walk us through your food plan and exercise plan for the day. And bonus points if you get back on later and tell us that you did it!!  


Disney QOTD, Monday June 27th: Ok so we went over what rides we haven't been on yet...how about those rides that we just HAVE to do every.single.time. no matter what. i know we all have those rides that just are extra special. what are they??

i'll answer that one right away. for me, it's living with the land. i have no idea why but i just love it. i'm at disney when i'm on it. and by "i'm at disney" i mean my whole brain is in the bubble. i just love it! i mean, seriously, the greenhouse is like, in a bubble! 

oh, and i know you're ALL wondering what aunt ann's been up to...let's see what her most recent status update is: "Did 6 days at the gym this week  I want to live to be a slim and very old woman."

you go aunt ann! let's do what she does! workout and live to be slim old ladies (men too hehe)!!


----------



## SettinSail

Hey y'all   I only have time for a quick pop-in.  Nancy you are doing a great job coaching.   It is finally crunch time for me.   My bag is packed to come home on Thursday.  I asked DS to get packed and showed him packing lists for his camps but he never did it Thurs - Sun.  I asked DH to help him tonight.  In his defense, DS was out and about with friends most of the long weekend and I felt he should since moving and then Sun he had a pretty bad cold.  I am having my stiching group over tomorrow night and we have a going-away party Weds night so tonight is it for DH & DS to get packed.  I still have the rest of today and Tues/Wed days for all my last minute stuff. 

We listed 36 items for sale and everything sold except for 8 items.  Except for the vacuum cleaner (30 euros), nothing left is over 15 euros so it's just small stuff.   Of the 28 sold items, only 5 are actually closed out (delivered and paid for!!)  I've made 131 euros so far but once everything sells we should end up with 1350 euros. Some stuff has to wait until the end of July when DH moves out.  We have a list of stuff to just throw away but can't put it to the curb until we schedule a date with the town which will be late July.  Have a pile of DS old clothes to donate and that's leaving here Weds.
Cleaned the whole apt today in preperation for my stitching group Tues night. It's REALLY hot here this week, high 80's and of course no A/C.  Of course my fans have been sold and deliveredwhy did I do that so early!?!

Celtic Woman was really good last night; I had never seen them before.  Very theatrical.

LisaH, I am sorry if my Southern accent ruined my image for you

Hope you all have a great week ahead!   Not sure how much time I will have to post but I am reading along and will have much more free time coming up next week.

Shawn


----------



## trinaweena

dumbo_buddy said:


> i love mac n dogs! yeah, ok, it's not healthy. like, at all. but if you're eating it every so often then i'm sorry but it's not going to kill you. that's not a very coachy thing to say but it's true! there are lots of crappy things someone could be eating. if it's not a regular thing then i think it's ok.
> 
> great, now i want a hot dog.



Nancy I could hug you right now! I was starting to feel like an awful person for liking hotdogs! I did get some healthier hot dogs yesterday and organic mac and cheese so maybe I won't feel as guilty when I eat it!

----------------
QOTD: my "plan" for the day, eat healthy snacks, try to get through my work day, go for a run, collapse. Haha! For lunch I'll take a healthy choise steamer meal for dinner will probably some sasauge and zuchinni leftover from last night. I hate wasting leftovers. I'm feeling very sore from my run yesterday because i hadn't run in a WEEK!  Back on track this week!

Disney  QOTD: I have a few..Living with the Land and Spaceship Earth are two at Epcot, and usually we do epcot first. My boyfriend LOVES living with the land, I want to take him on the behind the seeds tour sometime.  In MK I have to do the people mover and the carosel of progress. My grandfather LOVED the COP and it just reminds me of him and our last trip right before he was diagnosed with cancer. Winnie the pooh is a must for me and my boyfriend. On our last trip we actually went back to MK on our last full day just to do winnie the pooh. Ended up being one of the best days of the trip. I don't know, we have so many more that we just have to do I could go on forever!

Todays plan like I said is to work 12-7 and then go for a run before it gets dark (hopefully).  I've been in a very disney mood lately so I hope to spend some time on the disboards tonight as well.  I don't know if I've ever mentioned it here but our next trip is may 18, 2012. We are doing a 5 day cruise and then an undetermined (as of yet) number of days at disney. (I'm hoping for 5! Cross your fingers haha). I haven't had much time to plan, not that I neeed to plan much since my boyfriend's parents are taking us but still...I'm just in a disney mood this week! Which is good because I've been feeling so depressed lately that I've actually thought about giving up on this diet and excersize thing all together and disney keeps me going.  I want to look good on that cruise!

I will check in later and let you know how i did today, I have to try to keep my spirits up today, I've just been feeling so down lately


----------



## Connie96

dumbo_buddy said:


> what? you guys aren't watching disney jr like i am???



Disney Jr is typically our morning TV choice, but this morning was Dinosaur Train on PBS.



dumbo_buddy said:


> QOTD, Monday June 27th: What are YOU going to do to make this a great OP day?? What's your plan? Walk us through your food plan and exercise plan for the day. And bonus points if you get back on later and tell us that you did it!!



Breakfast was cereal and milk. Made a taco salad for my lunch today at the same time I made one for my dinner last night. Will pick up an apple in our "snackateria" this afternoon to eat with a packet of peanut butter. Dinner will be a very quick hot dog, a piece of fruit and glass of milk before heading over to my folk's place to talk about DISNEY WORLD details.  Total calories for the above is exactly 1200.



dumbo_buddy said:


> Disney QOTD, Monday June 27th: Ok so we went over what rides we haven't been on yet...how about those rides that we just HAVE to do every.single.time. no matter what. i know we all have those rides that just are extra special. what are they??



I missed the "new ride" question but anything that has been added since December '05, will be new for me. I'm not sure which ride just epitomizes the trip for me... I'm trying to think of the moment that I become immersed in the magic. Honestly, I'm pretty much THERE from the time I step out of the Orlando airport. I'm looking forward to that moment and to when I step into the resort and the CM says "welcome home". As for oldies but goodies... For some reason, I'm really looking forward to Spaceship Earth. I can't even explain why. It's never been a particular favorite but lately, that one has just been in my head.

*******************
Y'all, in the past 4 weeks, (since the Monday before this challenge began) I have lost a completely insane *8.4* pounds. I've never lost 2 pounds per week in my life. And ALL of that is just due to making the commitment to diary my food. I haven't been exercising since I've been trying to get thru my hip injury (which is finally showing some real improvement!!). I haven't even been "dieting". But I have accepted that this is under my control and I can feel myself being in control. THIS is cool.

On the other hand, the distraction of trying to put my Disney trip together hasn't done me any harm either!  I'll admit that I'd love to lose another 10-12 pounds before the trip but I'd be content if I only lose half that so I'm going to keep doing what I'm doing (adding exercise) and see what happens. I'm convinced that if giddiness burns calories, I'll have no problem slimming down between now and then.

I fully intend to book something this week. When I do, I'll get to add my very first ever ticker in my signature.


----------



## glss1/2fll

Habbakuk said:


> I'd love to join as a loser. I am trying to lose about 20 pounds. I started W.W. this past Saturday but I need all the accountability that I can get. Thanks!



 This is a great group. Read the first page, do a couple more posts so you have 10, then send your weight to donac. HH and WIN are fun and help keep you on track.

QOTD1: I got up this morning and did C25K. Today was a 30 minute run. I must have been going really sllllooowww because I didn't cover as much territory as I usually do. I just have a stopwatch feature on my hubby's watch (yes, I "borrow" it while he's still asleep ) so never know how far I run. Ate a tiny bowl of cereal because I was starving, took hubby to work because his knee hurts and he didn't want to walk. Got home in time to grab the dog and head over to my girlfriend's house where we walk approximately 2.5ish miles in 55 minutes. Just finished a bagel and glass of milk while I got caught up. As for the rest of the day, I dunno. Need to plan meals because I haven't gone to the market since I've been back. There is no fresh fruit in the house and that is driving me batty. Definitely need to stock up!

QOTD2: We have lots of rides we must do each trip: Expedition Everest, the mountains, Tower of Terror, Test Track, the list goes on and on. Good thing I am Commando Mom so we can squeeze everything in!


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

Disneywedding2010 said:


> I fell in love with it and signed papers that afternoon. Now, just waiting for VA paperwork to go through. Then once that's done I'll get the house on the market in Texas. We're shooting to be out of Texas mid October.



that is so exciting!!!!!!!!!!!!



Rose&Mike said:


> You are doing a great job, Nancy!
> 
> I am so very happy to report that I ran 8 miles this morning. Best run I have had since princess.



I agree nancy you are an awesome coach!!!!!!!  

Wow that is a great run!!!! So glad the knees are getting better but still forcing you to take care of them.



Graciesmom77 said:


> I am down 4 pounds so I am happy,



Wow that is excellent.  I hope DD feels better.



dumbo_buddy said:


> QOTD, Monday June 27th: What are YOU going to do to make this a great OP day?? What's your plan? Walk us through your food plan and exercise plan for the day. And bonus points if you get back on later and tell us that you did it!!
> 
> 
> Disney QOTD, Monday June 27th: Ok so we went over what rides we haven't been on yet...how about those rides that we just HAVE to do every.single.time. no matter what. i know we all have those rides that just are extra special. what are they??




Well I have half a plan for today.  I had a 6pt breakfast but cant tell you what because it wasnt the healthiest, lunch I had subway 7pts, Im not sure what I am having for dinner but I plan to keep within my daily points and I do plan to run for 30 min later.  

For me I have to make sure I ride COP at MK.  I just love that ride.  I also have to do IASWAA its not the same if you dont.  At AK I must do the safari. At epcot I must do figment.  I guess I just love the older more nostalgic rides.



SettinSail said:


> My bag is packed to come home on Thursday.



I am really gonna miss your stories of your travels...but one when chapter closes a new one opens right?  Good luck with your final packing and getting things done in time.



Connie96 said:


> Y'all, in the past 4 weeks, (since the Monday before this challenge began) I have lost a completely insane *8.4* pounds. I've never lost 2 pounds per week in my life. And ALL of that is just due to making the commitment to diary my food.



Wow that is great connie.  Its amazing what journaling your food can do for you.

**********************************************************

Hi all,

I have been a bit MIA...sorry!  It has been quite a wkend.  I cant even talk about it I am so drained.  Mostly lots of drama and stress but I think it is all water under the bridge.  Although I did run once this wkend I did not eat all that great.  We had a party to go to and I ate way more than the points I had available.  I drank my h2o on saturday but not yesterday.

So today I am back on plan.......and now I have to loose the .8 I gained over the weekend.  

I am looking forward to a 4 day work week.  I have off starting friday through the following week.  I cant wait....until staycation but its better than working.

Friday my parents and I are taking the kids to dutch wonderland...my dh has to work so he will miss out.  We went last year and the kids loved it so it should be alot of fun.

Happy Monday Everyone.


----------



## pjlla

dvccruiser76 said:


> Last week we had DS's evaluation and they suggested we get the poor little guy evaluated for delayed speech  They kept telling me it's not our fault, but you never know. We're also not sure if it's that there are so many kids and the teachers are always rotating that maybe they don't see everything or maybe that he's one way at home and different there. I was just thinking the other day how he knows so many words then bam, they lay that on us. So anyway, I didn't waste one minute. DS doesn't have school on Friday, so they said they'd get us the number for Early Intervention when he gets back Monday. I'm way too anal retentive to wait the weekend, so I called and they're coming to do an evaluation on Wednesday. They're also going to do it at his school, so if he's different there then they will know. If he qualifies and needs their services, I may have them do it on Friday's at home so he gets more attention and isn't as distracted, but I guess we'll wait and see what they say Wednesday. Anyone been through this?
> 
> Man oh man am I pooped. I'm not sure what it is, but I could do to bed right now. I should read through a report for work, but I'm just not motivated to do work from home this weekend, especially since it's not a busy time of year for us at work.
> 
> Well, time to switch over the laundry. Enjoy your evenings everyone



YOu should be proud of yourself for pursuing this further.  When DS was younger I definitely felt that he had some speech delay.... but when I called the school to see about getting him evaluated, they absolutely talked me out of it. They suggested that he was just having "usual" troubles that kids have.... without even seeing him or talking with him!  WHY did I let myself get put off like that???

And then I kept telling the doctor that I felt like he had a hearing deficit.... and they kept telling me it was the normal "kids not paying attention" type of thing.  I did push with that and finally got a hearing test and voila!!  I was RIGHT!  I didn't WANT him to have a hearing problem, but I felt so vindicated!!  Fortunately, it was a treatable problem (that they finally agreed to treat him for permenantly a few YEARS later!!  ).  

If you, as a parent, EVER have ANY inkling that ANYTHING is "off" with your child.... PURSUE IT!  Because chances are you are RIGHT!

I mean, look at Dave's grandson, Caleb, with the tumor.  From what I've read his parents picked up on it because he didn't appear to be focusing well on them.... and he was just 3 mo old!  How many folks would have just "poo-pooed" that away!???  Imagine if they had ignored their parental intuition??  It could have been disasterous!  

SO again, good for you for pursuing this vigorously!!



bellebookworm9 said:


> I cannot ride things that spin, I get terrible motion sickness. But I rode MS Green (the easy side) and it was fine. No problems, and I actually liked it a lot. I was a single rider, and the family I was riding with, the Mom had the same problem-she didn't trust her family that it didn't spin either!
> 
> Pamela, EE makes me a bit sick too. In 2007 it triggered a horrible head cold that lasted over a week. Last year, I rode it twice in a row and didn't feel so great afterward (stomach and head), but I got myself a sprite and a strawberry bar and headed back to the hotel right after that, so I recovered pretty quickly.



Yup.... head and stomach can't take too much EE!  It nearly ruined an entire day when I was there with DS last year.  I already had a headache brewing.... and by the time I climbed off the third ride in a row, I was feeling pretty icky.

I paid highway robbery prices for two Advil in the gift shop, dry swallowed them, and then sat and rested while DS rode a few more times.  BY then I felt a bit better.  



JacksLilWench said:


> (This is where I become the Black Sheep of the thread) Well, it's not so much about waiting in line or not liking Imax movies...I just have an aversion to anything related to California, lol.  I know that sounds really harsh, but I just don't like it at all.  Plus, I don't have the attention span for FP, lol.  I've been to WDW about 6 times and used FP twice.  I forget I have them, and I don't mind too much waiting in line with the masses, lol.  And I won't use Touring Plans because I'm not invading WDW, I'm on vacation.  I know a ton of people swear by using them, and that's awesome   It just isn't what we do when we go.  Plus I'd rather spend the $20 on a new set of Mickey Ears than on someone telling me how to spend my vacation.  It's the same reason I won't go eat at 50's Prime Time- I've just paid $1000 in hard-earned money to spend a week in my favorite place ever, I'm putting my elbows on the table.  I'm hardheaded like my grandmother, I can't help it.



So pretend it isn't California!  Really, other than maybe the orange groves and Disneyland, it could be a lot of different places!





Graciesmom77 said:


> Hi everyone, I hope everyone has had a great weekend. I am down 4 pounds so I am happy, though I know it could be more if I could make myself workout. We went to a birthday party and I only had a small piece of cake and a big bowl of fruit salad so I was happy with myself.
> 
> My 8 year old now has a fever so busy loving on her. Sure hope it doesn't spread to the babies!
> 
> Hope everyone is having a good day.



WOOOHOO on the four pounds!  That is super!

Hope your child is well quickly!



Zhoen said:


> The good news is, after yesterday's big walk, I DIDN'T spend the whole day asleep on my couch.
> 
> The bad news is, I spent MOST of the day asleep on my SISTER's couch... in her house... also known as the fat cave...   But I didn't eat (much of) the junk she brought home from her church picnic, so pretty OP today.  Yay?
> 
> Maybe you just need to resolve to eat NOTHING at your sister's house that you don't bring with you.  It sounds like a food minefield!
> 
> Disney QOTD, Sunday June 26th: What attraction have you NOT done yet that "everyone" has done? why haven't you done it?? are you going to??
> 
> Soaring.  I didn't even know what it was until y'all just told me.  Now that I know, I'm sure to skip it.  4D makes me physically ill.  Oh, I also haven't ever done Star Tours... or Toy Story Mania, but I don't think any of those three were even there the last time I went.  I've done pretty much everything else, but have to say I don't "get" most of the rides that other people seem to want to line up for... I'll even go totally against the stream and say "Pirates of the Caribean was BETTER before they (a) made it PC (b) added in Captain Jack and Davy Jones/Blackbeard.   ah well, to each his own.



Soarin' isn't 4-D.... it is just a regular movie on a huge screen.... and it has some cool effects like a breeze blowing and some scents... that's about it.  



Habbakuk said:


> I'd love to join as a loser. I am trying to lose about 20 pounds. I started W.W. this past Saturday but I need all the accountability that I can get. Thanks!



WELCOME!  Please read page one for all the details and such.... then PM your weight to donac and you are on your way!  I'm happy to welcome a fellow WW follower along!  Have you ever done WW before or are you a WW "virgin"?   



BernardandMissBianca said:


> Good morning everyone!!!
> 
> Today starts DS14's summer conditioning so I'm switching gears to be here in the AM. I'm off to run before I go back to pick him up, wish I could just stay there but mom has to go to work at 6:30 and she's coming over to watch the little kids so I don't have to drag them out.
> 
> So, I'm off. Today will be an OP day!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I've got 3 servings of water in already and now I'm off to run.
> Have a good day and I'll check in later!
> 
> 
> *  Inspirational Quote of the Day 6/27/11*
> 
> *I'm not telling you it is going to be easy, I'm telling you it's going to be worth it.*



LOVE, LOVE, LOVE today's quote!!!   And glad you popped in!



dumbo_buddy said:


> thanks lisa, i always know i can get some great advice and good cyber-hugs from you! TODAY is the day i'm back on. and i'm back on..uh, hard? big time? alot? whatever the adjective is, i'm back on. yesterday i was like, half on. lol! i haven't done kali river rapids either. we used to always be january visitors and yeah, WAY too cold to be soaked. then we started going in september but then it was with a kiddo and i didn't want to do rider swap on a ride i've never been on. plus walking around soggy just isn't my THANG.
> 
> Mine either..... hence the reason I always ride it wearing a poncho!  Don't care if I look like a dopey old lady.... I don't wanna be a WET dopey old lady!!  Honestly.... other than the "thrill" of getting wet, I don't see the appeal in it.... but the kids always love it.
> 
> glad liked cars 2. it got some iffy reviews and some guy wrote a really ridiculous editorial on it saying how it's teaching a bad lesson. some people need to lighten up!!!
> 
> Was it the BEST Pixar movie ever.... no.  BUt it was fun and funny and cute and entertaining and CLEAN.... I'm so sick of having to say no to movies because they aren't family appropriate.
> 
> 
> 4grrrrrrrrreat quote!!! totally true! when someone finally says to you, "hey you look good, did you lose weight?" it makes everything SO worth it!!!



Yup, it does. 



dumbo_buddy said:


> Wake up! Wake up! Everybody up!!
> 
> what? you guys aren't watching disney jr like i am???
> 
> Enjoy these years, because they disappear before you can blink.  DS and I were cruising through Netflix yesterday and found Blue's Clues... and we actually sat and watched (and sang) an episode together, for old time's sake.  I really do miss those days of Barney, Blue's Clues, Winnie the Pooh , etc.
> 
> QOTD, Monday June 27th: What are YOU going to do to make this a great OP day?? What's your plan? Walk us through your food plan and exercise plan for the day. And bonus points if you get back on later and tell us that you did it!!
> 
> Ooooooh.... we get points now???
> 
> Plan for today.... breakfast was a broccoli and eggwhite omelet with half a serving of 2% shredded cheese (weighed), coffee (with fiber and lowfat creamer) and a peach.
> 
> Lunch was a green salad with some Hormel all-natural ham (no nitrites), 1 serving of Paul Newman's light balsamic vinagarette (and YES, I measured it), plus a nonfat plain greek yogurt with a splash of vanilla, Splenda, and 1/4 C mashed strawberries, and a plain seltzer.  I'm pleasantly full and the yogurt and strawberries was good enough to be dessert!
> 
> Dinner for the family is burgers (regular lean beef burgers, sans bun for DH, low carb pita for DD, and Sandwich Thin for DS), Morningstar Farms veggie burger (sans bun) for myself, roasted cauliflower, and green salad.
> 
> Workout plan... since DD has Rainbow Girls on Monday, when the weather permits I try to do a walk/run up the (very steep and very deserted)  mountain road behind the temple.  I can't remember the distance, but I usually walk up 30 minutes and then run down... which takes another 20.  I want to say it is about 3+ miles, but I can't remember for sure.  I've got it written down.
> 
> That's the day, as it stands right now.
> Disney QOTD, Monday June 27th: Ok so we went over what rides we haven't been on yet...how about those rides that we just HAVE to do every.single.time. no matter what. i know we all have those rides that just are extra special. what are they??
> 
> i'll answer that one right away. for me, it's living with the land. i have no idea why but i just love it. i'm at disney when i'm on it. and by "i'm at disney" i mean my whole brain is in the bubble. i just love it! i mean, seriously, the greenhouse is like, in a bubble!
> 
> DD and I did that this past May and really loved it... not sure why, but it was really interesting and all.  I probably hadn't done it since my honeymoon in 1992.
> 
> oh, and i know you're ALL wondering what aunt ann's been up to...let's see what her most recent status update is: "Did 6 days at the gym this week  I want to live to be a slim and very old woman."
> 
> you go aunt ann! let's do what she does! workout and live to be slim old ladies (men too hehe)!!



Your Aunt Ann cracks me up!! 



SettinSail said:


> Hey y'all   I only have time for a quick pop-in.  Nancy you are doing a great job coaching.   It is finally crunch time for me.   My bag is packed to come home on Thursday.  I asked DS to get packed and showed him packing lists for his camps but he never did it Thurs - Sun.  I asked DH to help him tonight.  In his defense, DS was out and about with friends most of the long weekend and I felt he should since moving and then Sun he had a pretty bad cold.  I am having my stiching group over tomorrow night and we have a going-away party Weds night so tonight is it for DH & DS to get packed.  I still have the rest of today and Tues/Wed days for all my last minute stuff.
> 
> We listed 36 items for sale and everything sold except for 8 items.  Except for the vacuum cleaner (30 euros), nothing left is over 15 euros so it's just small stuff.   Of the 28 sold items, only 5 are actually closed out (delivered and paid for!!)  I've made 131 euros so far but once everything sells we should end up with 1350 euros. Some stuff has to wait until the end of July when DH moves out.  We have a list of stuff to just throw away but can't put it to the curb until we schedule a date with the town which will be late July.  Have a pile of DS old clothes to donate and that's leaving here Weds.
> Cleaned the whole apt today in preperation for my stitching group Tues night. It's REALLY hot here this week, high 80's and of course no A/C.  Of course my fans have been sold and deliveredwhy did I do that so early!?!
> 
> Figures.  If they were space heaters they probably would still sitting there!!
> 
> Hope you all have a great week ahead!   Not sure how much time I will have to post but I am reading along and will have much more free time coming up next week.
> 
> Shawn



Safe travels for you and your family.  Hope everything that you sold gets out the door!!



trinaweena said:


> Nancy I could hug you right now! I was starting to feel like an awful person for liking hotdogs! I did get some healthier hot dogs yesterday and organic mac and cheese so maybe I won't feel as guilty when I eat it!
> 
> I'm sorry..... I didn't mean to make you feel so bad.  Sometimes I'm too blunt.  But let me just say this..... as I've taken this journey to a slimmer and HEALTHIER lifestyle, I've learned a LOT along the way.  And I guess I sometimes just want to pass that knowledge along when I get the chance.
> 
> This is one reason I would have a hard time working for Weight Watchers.  I don't want to see people spending their points/calories on foods that are just junk, even if it does stay within their points/calories allowance.
> 
> Healthier hotdogs and organic mac and cheese sounds like an excellent alternative... especially if you limit it to a once in a while treat.
> 
> Again, I'm sorry if I hurt your feelings or made you feel guilty.  I guess my "filter" wasn't working well that day.
> ----------------
> QOTD: my "plan" for the day, eat healthy snacks, try to get through my work day, go for a run, collapse. Haha! For lunch I'll take a healthy choise steamer meal for dinner will probably some sasauge and zuchinni leftover from last night. I hate wasting leftovers. I'm feeling very sore from my run yesterday because i hadn't run in a WEEK!  Back on track this week!
> 
> Disney  QOTD: I have a few..Living with the Land and Spaceship Earth are two at Epcot, and usually we do epcot first. My boyfriend LOVES living with the land, I want to take him on the behind the seeds tour sometime.  In MK I have to do the people mover and the carosel of progress. My grandfather LOVED the COP and it just reminds me of him and our last trip right before he was diagnosed with cancer. Winnie the pooh is a must for me and my boyfriend. On our last trip we actually went back to MK on our last full day just to do winnie the pooh. Ended up being one of the best days of the trip. I don't know, we have so many more that we just have to do I could go on forever!
> 
> Todays plan like I said is to work 12-7 and then go for a run before it gets dark (hopefully).  I've been in a very disney mood lately so I hope to spend some time on the disboards tonight as well.  I don't know if I've ever mentioned it here but our next trip is may 18, 2012. We are doing a 5 day cruise and then an undetermined (as of yet) number of days at disney. (I'm hoping for 5! Cross your fingers haha). I haven't had much time to plan, not that I neeed to plan much since my boyfriend's parents are taking us but still...I'm just in a disney mood this week! Which is good because I've been feeling so depressed lately that I've actually thought about giving up on this diet and excersize thing all together and disney keeps me going.  I want to look good on that cruise!
> 
> I will check in later and let you know how i did today, I have to try to keep my spirits up today, I've just been feeling so down lately



Sometimes I LOVE my Disney moods.... but sometimes they make me sad, especially when I don't have a trip in the works.  



Connie96 said:


> Breakfast was cereal and milk. Made a taco salad for my lunch today at the same time I made one for my dinner last night. Will pick up an apple in our "snackateria" this afternoon to eat with a packet of peanut butter. Dinner will be a very quick hot dog, a piece of fruit and glass of milk before heading over to my folk's place to talk about DISNEY WORLD details.  Total calories for the above is exactly 1200.
> 
> WOOHOO talking about DISNEY!!
> 
> 
> Y'all, in the past 4 weeks, (since the Monday before this challenge began) I have lost a completely insane *8.4* pounds. I've never lost 2 pounds per week in my life. And ALL of that is just due to making the commitment to diary my food. I haven't been exercising since I've been trying to get thru my hip injury (which is finally showing some real improvement!!). I haven't even been "dieting". *But I have accepted that this is under my control and I can feel myself being in control. THIS is cool.*
> 
> That is such a defining statement!  I think you are really doing great!
> 
> On the other hand, the distraction of trying to put my Disney trip together hasn't done me any harm either!  I'll admit that I'd love to lose another 10-12 pounds before the trip but I'd be content if I only lose half that so I'm going to keep doing what I'm doing (adding exercise) and see what happens. I'm convinced that if giddiness burns calories, I'll have no problem slimming down between now and then.
> 
> I fully intend to book something this week. When I do, I'll get to add my very first ever ticker in my signature.



****************

Happy Monday friends!  Sorry I didn't get on here this morning.  DD had physical therapy at 9am, so I was up and moving and doing laundry and making breakfast and then had to boogie out the door at 8am to make the appointment.  

We ran a few errands on the way home again (a few groceries, Target, car registration) and then, of course, I had to swear at the washing machine because the sheets I put in at 7 am STILL were not finished spinning out properly! So I had to re-spin them before I could hang them out.  Fortunately it is a warm day and they will dry before I have to put them back on the bed tonight!  

Made lunch for everyone, cleaned up a bit, put away the purchases, and now I'm spending time here with you all! But that said, DD is doing some yardwork and would really like my assistance, so I've gotta get out there with her.  Plus I've got to run to a friend's house to pick something up.  

TTYL.........................P


----------



## Zhoen

Seriously... the last time I spent this much time hopping side-view to side-view in front of mirror (there's a ridiculous visual for anyone who needs a laugh today...)  was when I first started to show when I was pregnant with my oldest!   In this case, I'm jumping back and forth admiring the ABSENCE of a bump... the way my pockets are laying flat in the front, non-screaming seams... now to be fair, I always wear spandex under these pants, because they are really hideous (uniform)... but today I look better in the hideous pants...  

Pam, you're right, not eating at my sister's house would be best, but I always seem to end up being there for much longer than planned.  A lot of times I try to bring my own food with me, but when 3 hours turns to 7, I lose it.   Like I said, this time was pretty ok, but only because I refused to eat all the goodies she brought home.  What I really need to do is avoid her house altogether... but that is not an option at the moment... it's summer we're swapping a lot of childcare for our 7 year olds...

QOTD:... my plan for today... I think my best plan would be to get divorced.  Remember I'm the one whose husband said "hey while you're at subway getting something healthy, can you go into Dunkin Donuts next door and get me a chocolate malt?"   Yeah, well today we met up for lunch... I said "Chik Fil A" (where I always get the grilled chicken sandwich and fruit, and where DD can play on the equipment and get some energy out) and he tried to talk me into burgers!!! We did end up going to CFA... but then he ordered the fried chicken sandwich, fries, 8pc nuggets, and a half-lemonade/half sweet tea...  That's justifiable homicide, no?

But since they don't do same-day divorces here, I suppose my plan is to have a lot of veggies with dinner... I missed breakfast and that fruit with lunch was my only fruits/veggies serving so far today.  Normally I have at least 2 at lunch plus fruit for a snack in the afternoon... I'm behind...  and if everybody leaves on time today, I'll probably do my physical therapy exercises here at my desk... 

Disney QOTD:  I always have to go on PoTC and Haunted Mansion... I just really like them.  DH really likes the Peter Pan ride.

Happy news, I just booked our sleeping car on the auto-train for next May!! hooray!  You can only book 11 months out, so I've been waiting... and I put it on my Disney visa (which I am paying off every month and banking up all the points to use on our trip)... so that is like $8 to spend in the park.  When I go, I'm going to eat $8 worth of something delciously unhealthy... and think happy thoughts of y'all!!! 

Actually, I'm feeling rather driven at the moment.  Our weigh-in this Friday will be exactly 1 month since I started WW... and yesterday morning I saw such a lovely number on the scale... typically, it was gone again today (for no good reason, even!) so I really really want that number again by Friday... that would be 10lbs in a month... and that would be such a great feeling.  I think I can, I think I can, I think I can... If I lose 1.5 this week of of last Friday's weight, I'd be there... I think I can, I think I can...   Thin thoughts!!!   Why is there no avatar of a piggy with it's mouth taped shut??? I need one!!!


----------



## lisah0711

Good afternoon all!  



bellebookworm9 said:


> Sorry, what does NSV stand for? I'm racking my brain and can't come up with anything!



NSV= non scale victory  Sorry for speaking in code!  

*Rose,* great job on the 8 miles and longest run since the Princess!  



glss1/2fll said:


> QOTD2: I have yet to ride Mission Space. I'm afraid I'll get motion sickness and then the rest of my day will be ruined! My family goes on it and swears I'll be fine--even DS2 who does get car sick frequently. Guess I'm not very trusting because I still say NO!



I can't do the orange side of MS -- I always remember "green means go" because I guess I would not have made a good astronaut!  



dvccruiser76 said:


> Last week we had DS's evaluation and they suggested we get the poor little guy evaluated for delayed speech *They kept telling me it's not our fault, but you never know.*



Sue, bless your heart!   *OF COURSE IT'S NOT YOUR FAULT!*  Dylan's not even two yet so lots of time to do whatever is needed, if he needs anything at all.  I'm glad you are doing the evaluation so they can help you.  Whatever it turns out to be, it will be all right.  

When DS started kindergarten he had to be evaluated for speech issues because he was hard to understand at times.  He'd had two sets of ear tubes, lots of respiratory infections, nasal quality in his speech.  Then he needed to have his tonsils taken out and everyone said "oh, it will get better" but, of course, it was actually worse for awhile.  He worked with a private speech therapist as well as one at school for a couple of years.  Apparently speech issues come up more with boys.  They would rather do than talk about it.   



Graciesmom77 said:


> My 8 year old now has a fever so busy loving on her. Sure hope it doesn't spread to the babies!



Hope everyone is feeling better now!   And a big woo hoo on the 4 pounds!  



Habbakuk said:


> I'd love to join as a loser. I am trying to lose about 20 pounds. I started W.W. this past Saturday but I need all the accountability that I can get. Thanks!



 



BernardandMissBianca said:


> *  Inspirational Quote of the Day 6/27/11*
> 
> *I'm not telling you it is going to be easy, I'm telling you it's going to be worth it.*



Love this, Buffy!  



dumbo_buddy said:


> Wake up! Wake up! Everybody up!!
> 
> QOTD, Monday June 27th: What are YOU going to do to make this a great OP day?? What's your plan? Walk us through your food plan and exercise plan for the day. And bonus points if you get back on later and tell us that you did it!!



Well, you inspired me to do a short run this morning, which is very unusual because I never exercise on Mondays!    The good news is that I had a different breakfast this morning but the bad news was that I should have had some protein and got hungry early.  Tomorrow will have a couple of egg whites.  Luckily I had my frozen entree already for lunch so I had that as well as my planned snack, since I was still hungry.  It's meatless Monday at my house tonight so I have a red pepper/couscous pasta salad to fix -- I still have another type of pasta salad left from Saturday so I won't have to cook dinner until Wednesday now!    So I did the exercise and got through two meals OP -- can I have two-thirds of my bonus points?!? 

I just love Aunt Ann!  I was wondering if it would freak out her out if she started getting some friend requests on Facebook.    (Don't worry, I won't do that!)


Disney QOTD, Monday June 27th: Ok so we went over what rides we haven't been on yet...how about those rides that we just HAVE to do every.single.time. no matter what. i know we all have those rides that just are extra special. what are they??[/QUOTE]

POTC is a definate must -- but I have to say it is a better ride at DL.  Soarin' when I'm in CA.  I will usually skip it at WDW.  Spaceship Earth at EPCOT, Kilamanjaro Safaris at AK, TSM at DHS, but if the fastpasses are gone I can usually wait for CA to do that one, too.



SettinSail said:


> LisaH, I am sorry if my Southern accent ruined my image for you



 Nah, it was just one of those "hmmm, moments."  I think it is because I come from a place where we don't have a lot of regional accents.  So I think they are fun when I run into someone who has one.  Like Kathy (mikamah), who has a fun New England accent, or Rose, who also has a cute Southern accent.  When we were meeting up at the Expo for the Princess Kathy called and what I heard was "I met Lindsay and we are by the bay-ah" which I thought was "bear."  But what Kathy actually said was meet us by the banner!   

*Trina,* hang in there! 

*Connie,* woo hoo on the 8.4 pounds!    You sound so happy!    And don't worry so much about the exercise -- kind of hard to exercise with these babies 

*Lindsay,* sorry for the stressful week-end.    Thank goodness for staycation coming soon!  

And speaking of people who had an NSV, *Zhoen,* nice job on the pants!   

Guess I'd better get off and make someone else mad -- seems like all I've been doing today!  

Oh yeah, and neener, neener poof fairy!


----------



## pjlla

dumbo_buddy said:


> [
> Disney QOTD, Monday June 27th: Ok so we went over what rides we haven't been on yet...how about those rides that we just HAVE to do every.single.time. no matter what. i know we all have those rides that just are extra special. what are they??




I never answered this, so here goes.

ABSOLUTELY MUST do Soarin'.  That is my one and only, super special, warm and fuzzy feeling ride.  Probably because we rode it for the first time as a family in California shortly after it first opened there.  That trip was truly ONCE in a lifetime kind of thing and has TONS of special memories associated with it.  

If I had to pick another one...... I would probably say COP, although I must admit it is getting a bit tired.... but the kids know I love it and they actually request to ride it, to make old Mom happy.  




Zhoen said:


> Seriously... the last time I spent this much time hopping side-view to side-view in front of mirror (there's a ridiculous visual for anyone who needs a laugh today...)  was when I first started to show when I was pregnant with my oldest!   In this case, I'm jumping back and forth admiring the ABSENCE of a bump... the way my pockets are laying flat in the front, non-screaming seams... now to be fair, I always wear spandex under these pants, because they are really hideous (uniform)... but today I look better in the hideous pants...
> 
> NICE!!
> 
> 
> Happy news, I just booked our sleeping car on the auto-train for next May!! hooray!  You can only book 11 months out, so I've been waiting... and I put it on my Disney visa (which I am paying off every month and banking up all the points to use on our trip)... so that is like $8 to spend in the park.  When I go, I'm going to eat $8 worth of something delciously unhealthy... and think happy thoughts of y'all!!!
> 
> You can buy a Mickey bar, a Dole Whip, and maybe a small  treat in the bakery for $8!  YUMMMMM.
> 
> Actually, I'm feeling rather driven at the moment.  Our weigh-in this Friday will be exactly 1 month since I started WW... and yesterday morning I saw such a lovely number on the scale... typically, it was gone again today (for no good reason, even!) so I really really want that number again by Friday... that would be 10lbs in a month... and that would be such a great feeling.  I think I can, I think I can, I think I can... If I lose 1.5 this week of of last Friday's weight, I'd be there... I think I can, I think I can...   Thin thoughts!!!   Why is there no avatar of a piggy with it's mouth taped shut??? I need one!!!



We need to create a few new smilies!!  HOpe that number sticks around for Friday!!



lisah0711 said:


> IWell, you inspired me to do a short run this morning, which is very unusual because I never exercise on Mondays!    The good news is that I had a different breakfast this morning but the bad news was that I should have had some protein and got hungry early.  Tomorrow will have a couple of egg whites.  Luckily I had my frozen entree already for lunch so I had that as well as my planned snack, since I was still hungry.  It's meatless Monday at my house tonight so I have a red pepper/couscous pasta salad to fix -- I still have another type of pasta salad left from Saturday so I won't have to cook dinner until Wednesday now!    So I did the exercise and got through two meals OP -- can I have two-thirds of my bonus points?!?
> 
> I love the idea of "meatless Mondays".  We try to eat 2-3 meatless meals every week, but it is kind of hit or miss. If I planned it for a particular day of the week, it might be easier.
> Nah, it was just one of those "hmmm, moments."  I think it is because I come from a place where we don't have a lot of regional accents.  So I think they are fun when I run into someone who has one.  Like Kathy (mikamah), who has a fun New England accent, or Rose, who also has a cute Southern accent.  When we were meeting up at the Expo for the Princess Kathy called and what I heard was "I met Lindsay and we are by the bay-ah" which I thought was "bear."  But what Kathy actually said was meet us by the banner!



Yup.... those folks near/in Boston definitely have accents.... but those of us from Central MA... not so much....

Actually, big joke around the family is the first time that DSIL shared a meal at my parents' house when she and my brother were dating.  Apparently my Dad asked for a FORK.... and she heard another four letter word!!    Yup.... just a small accent!!  

DBIL married a girl from another region of MA (Lowell area) and she has a definite "area specific" accent.  WHen I first met DD's swim coach I knew IMMEDIATELY that she was from that same area.... sounds just like DBIL's wife!  

If you can tell me what this is, you are from MA...... "khakis"..... and no, not pants.  They are used to start the car.  

Well.... I realized a short time ago that the propane tank for the grill is empty, so the kids have conned me into building a small fire in the fire pit to cook tonight's burgers.  Sounds like a decent idea because I won't have a pan (or the George Foreman) to clean, but now I've gotta to start the fire.  

Not looking forward to tonight's run/walk..... it is pretty warm here.  It may end up being a walk/walk.... but better than nothing......................P


----------



## Rose&Mike

trinaweena said:


> Nancy I could hug you right now! I was starting to feel like an awful person for liking hotdogs! I did get some healthier hot dogs yesterday and organic mac and cheese so maybe I won't feel as guilty when I eat it!


I am 99% vegetarian, but since going g-f in February will occasionally cheat with a hot dog. I like hot dogs. I always have liked hot dogs and actually missed them when I became a vegetarian. (Veggie hot dogs are not gluten free). It's a food that's easy to get when we're out--I just get it without the bun. And I like mac and cheese too--g-f of course. The key is moderation. You can look at it two ways. If you can handle portion control then just have a tiny bit with lots of veggies. If you know you will probably go a little crazy with these foods then plan it as a treat--say once or twice a month and build it into your week. 



Habbakuk said:


> I'd love to join as a loser. I am trying to lose about 20 pounds. I started W.W. this past Saturday but I need all the accountability that I can get. Thanks!


Welcome! Read the first page of this thread when you get a chance and let us know if you have any questions. Pm donac your starting weight.
And if you'd like please introduce yourself.

*Lisa*--I have been trying and trying to remember what it was that Kathy said that we got confused about--banner. Now I remember. That was so funny. Great job on the run!

*Lindsay*--sending you a hug. We took Tom and my nieces and nephew to Dutch Wonderland when they were little. There was some sister drama--isn't there always--but it was a really fun day.   

*A very happy belated birthday to brookmey! I hope you had a great day!*


----------



## dumbo_buddy

SettinSail said:


> Hey y'all   I only have time for a quick pop-in.  Nancy you are doing a great job coaching.   It is finally crunch time for me.   My bag is packed to come home on Thursday.  I asked DS to get packed and showed him packing lists for his camps but he never did it Thurs - Sun.  I asked DH to help him tonight.  In his defense, DS was out and about with friends most of the long weekend and I felt he should since moving and then Sun he had a pretty bad cold.  I am having my stiching group over tomorrow night and we have a going-away party Weds night so tonight is it for DH & DS to get packed.  I still have the rest of today and Tues/Wed days for all my last minute stuff.
> 
> We listed 36 items for sale and everything sold except for 8 items.  Except for the vacuum cleaner (30 euros), nothing left is over 15 euros so it's just small stuff.   Of the 28 sold items, only 5 are actually closed out (delivered and paid for!!)  I've made 131 euros so far but once everything sells we should end up with 1350 euros. Some stuff has to wait until the end of July when DH moves out.  We have a list of stuff to just throw away but can't put it to the curb until we schedule a date with the town which will be late July.  Have a pile of DS old clothes to donate and that's leaving here Weds.
> Cleaned the whole apt today in preperation for my stitching group Tues night. It's REALLY hot here this week, high 80's and of course no A/C.  Of course my fans have been sold and deliveredwhy did I do that so early!?!
> 
> Celtic Woman was really good last night; I had never seen them before.  Very theatrical.
> 
> LisaH, I am sorry if my Southern accent ruined my image for you
> 
> Hope you all have a great week ahead!   Not sure how much time I will have to post but I am reading along and will have much more free time coming up next week.
> 
> Shawn



nice work on selling off some stuff. things like craiglist can be so hit or miss. i sold pretty much my entire apartment when i left chicago to move back to nyc.

i like celtic woman! they really get into it! 



trinaweena said:


> Nancy I could hug you right now! I was starting to feel like an awful person for liking hotdogs! I did get some healthier hot dogs yesterday and organic mac and cheese so maybe I won't feel as guilty when I eat it!
> 
> ----------------
> QOTD: my "plan" for the day, eat healthy snacks, try to get through my work day, go for a run, collapse. Haha! For lunch I'll take a healthy choise steamer meal for dinner will probably some sasauge and zuchinni leftover from last night. I hate wasting leftovers. I'm feeling very sore from my run yesterday because i hadn't run in a WEEK!  Back on track this week!
> 
> Disney  QOTD: I have a few..Living with the Land and Spaceship Earth are two at Epcot, and usually we do epcot first. My boyfriend LOVES living with the land, I want to take him on the behind the seeds tour sometime.  In MK I have to do the people mover and the carosel of progress. My grandfather LOVED the COP and it just reminds me of him and our last trip right before he was diagnosed with cancer. Winnie the pooh is a must for me and my boyfriend. On our last trip we actually went back to MK on our last full day just to do winnie the pooh. Ended up being one of the best days of the trip. I don't know, we have so many more that we just have to do I could go on forever!
> 
> Todays plan like I said is to work 12-7 and then go for a run before it gets dark (hopefully).  I've been in a very disney mood lately so I hope to spend some time on the disboards tonight as well.  I don't know if I've ever mentioned it here but our next trip is may 18, 2012. We are doing a 5 day cruise and then an undetermined (as of yet) number of days at disney. (I'm hoping for 5! Cross your fingers haha). I haven't had much time to plan, not that I neeed to plan much since my boyfriend's parents are taking us but still...I'm just in a disney mood this week! Which is good because I've been feeling so depressed lately that I've actually thought about giving up on this diet and excersize thing all together and disney keeps me going.  I want to look good on that cruise!
> 
> I will check in later and let you know how i did today, I have to try to keep my spirits up today, I've just been feeling so down lately



sounds like a good plan today. well, not the pass out part. lol! 

i'm always in a disney mood! still waiting for dh to officially ask for an extra week of vacation so we can go in september! 

we're going to be in wdw in may too! booked for 5/19-26  it'll be the new baby's first trip!



Connie96 said:


> Breakfast was cereal and milk. Made a taco salad for my lunch today at the same time I made one for my dinner last night. Will pick up an apple in our "snackateria" this afternoon to eat with a packet of peanut butter. Dinner will be a very quick hot dog, a piece of fruit and glass of milk before heading over to my folk's place to talk about DISNEY WORLD details.  Total calories for the above is exactly 1200.
> 
> 
> 
> I missed the "new ride" question but anything that has been added since December '05, will be new for me. I'm not sure which ride just epitomizes the trip for me... I'm trying to think of the moment that I become immersed in the magic. Honestly, I'm pretty much THERE from the time I step out of the Orlando airport. I'm looking forward to that moment and to when I step into the resort and the CM says "welcome home". As for oldies but goodies... For some reason, I'm really looking forward to Spaceship Earth. I can't even explain why. It's never been a particular favorite but lately, that one has just been in my head.
> 
> *******************
> Y'all, in the past 4 weeks, (since the Monday before this challenge began) I have lost a completely insane *8.4* pounds. I've never lost 2 pounds per week in my life. And ALL of that is just due to making the commitment to diary my food. I haven't been exercising since I've been trying to get thru my hip injury (which is finally showing some real improvement!!). I haven't even been "dieting". But I have accepted that this is under my control and I can feel myself being in control. THIS is cool.
> 
> On the other hand, the distraction of trying to put my Disney trip together hasn't done me any harm either!  I'll admit that I'd love to lose another 10-12 pounds before the trip but I'd be content if I only lose half that so I'm going to keep doing what I'm doing (adding exercise) and see what happens. I'm convinced that if giddiness burns calories, I'll have no problem slimming down between now and then.
> 
> I fully intend to book something this week. When I do, I'll get to add my very first ever ticker in my signature.



you are ROCKIN' the weight loss! nice!!

now, walk me through your taco salad. what do you put in it??



glss1/2fll said:


> This is a great group. Read the first page, do a couple more posts so you have 10, then send your weight to donac. HH and WIN are fun and help keep you on track.
> 
> QOTD1: I got up this morning and did C25K. Today was a 30 minute run. I must have been going really sllllooowww because I didn't cover as much territory as I usually do. I just have a stopwatch feature on my hubby's watch (yes, I "borrow" it while he's still asleep ) so never know how far I run. Ate a tiny bowl of cereal because I was starving, took hubby to work because his knee hurts and he didn't want to walk. Got home in time to grab the dog and head over to my girlfriend's house where we walk approximately 2.5ish miles in 55 minutes. Just finished a bagel and glass of milk while I got caught up. As for the rest of the day, I dunno. Need to plan meals because I haven't gone to the market since I've been back. There is no fresh fruit in the house and that is driving me batty. Definitely need to stock up!
> 
> QOTD2: We have lots of rides we must do each trip: Expedition Everest, the mountains, Tower of Terror, Test Track, the list goes on and on. Good thing I am Commando Mom so we can squeeze everything in!



do you have an ipod touch or iphone? there's an app called mapmyrun that is awesome! you can also go to the website mapmyrun.com and map out your run to see how far you went. i love it and use it every time i go out for a jog 



mommyof2Pirates said:


> we'll be about an hour from dutch wonderland this weekend! going camping with my grandpa in gettysburg. i've been meaning to do dutch wonderland this summer  think it's good for a 2 year old?
> 
> 
> 
> pjlla said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your Aunt Ann cracks me up!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if you think ann is funny, you should meet the rest of the family! my dad's one of 10 kids and they are all bunch of characters...in a good way!!
> 
> 
> 
> Zhoen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously... the last time I spent this much time hopping side-view to side-view in front of mirror (there's a ridiculous visual for anyone who needs a laugh today...)  was when I first started to show when I was pregnant with my oldest!   In this case, I'm jumping back and forth admiring the ABSENCE of a bump... the way my pockets are laying flat in the front, non-screaming seams... now to be fair, I always wear spandex under these pants, because they are really hideous (uniform)... but today I look better in the hideous pants...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> congrats on nicely fitting pants!!!
> 
> ooo a sleeper car. train travel sounds so romantic. i took the train from dc to chicago once. it was very un-romantic though. lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lisah0711 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, you inspired me to do a short run this morning, which is very unusual because I never exercise on Mondays!    The good news is that I had a different breakfast this morning but the bad news was that I should have had some protein and got hungry early.  Tomorrow will have a couple of egg whites.  Luckily I had my frozen entree already for lunch so I had that as well as my planned snack, since I was still hungry.  It's meatless Monday at my house tonight so I have a red pepper/couscous pasta salad to fix -- I still have another type of pasta salad left from Saturday so I won't have to cook dinner until Wednesday now!    So I did the exercise and got through two meals OP -- can I have two-thirds of my bonus points?!?
> 
> I just love Aunt Ann!  I was wondering if it would freak out her out if she started getting some friend requests on Facebook.    (Don't worry, I won't do that!)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> we are doing meatless monday too. ravioli with peas and shallots with a little lemon zest. just have to watch my portion (but i don't wanna!)
> 
> please oh please tell me how you make your couscous salad. i am looking for non-hot things to eat during the summer and i come up with pb&j.
> 
> ann is really a sweet woman. she works really hard at weight watchers. her quotes are always funny too. my uncle michael (who writes for family circle magazine. next time you're shopping, pick up the mag and flip to the food section. michael tyrrell always has some article in there) always posts about the food that he's making/eating and every once in a while ann will comment "23 points" or something. lol!
> 
> ***********************************
> 
> well folks, the water is taking forever to boil for my ravioli (isn't that always the way??) so i popped on here to say a quick hi
> 
> this morning i ran 3 miles and then walked another two. i had an herbalife shake with frozen fruit  and it was delish. lunch was a nice big salad along with a serving of morningstar corn dogs. i was craving them. heh. after nap we went to the pool club and hung there for a couple hours. thomas has an ice pop that turned his hands blue. i had a few french fries and some pretzels. usually i get to the club and get chicken tenders and fries and an ice cream and so i consider the few fries a little victory.
> 
> i hear the water boiling! time to make dinner!
> 
> oh, and hey, while you're DISing...go have a glass of water. that means YOU!!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## bellebookworm9

dumbo_buddy said:


> QOTD, Monday June 27th: What are YOU going to do to make this a great OP day?? What's your plan? Walk us through your food plan and exercise plan for the day. And bonus points if you get back on later and tell us that you did it!!



Well, I had day 1 of job training today, so I had to plan lunch in advance. I had one bowl of cereal for breakfast. For lunch I had a roast beef sandwich, cucumbers, blueberries, yogurt. I stopped on the way home for a McFlurry from McDonald's because I just really wanted one, and I know it's better to eat what I want then not, and then end up binging later. I came home and Mom made a reduced fat chicken pot pie for dinner, and I had a bit of applesauce as well.



> Disney QOTD, Monday June 27th: Ok so we went over what rides we haven't been on yet...how about those rides that we just HAVE to do every.single.time. no matter what. i know we all have those rides that just are extra special. what are they??



Splash & Big Thunder, because they are just great rides. Test Track, because it's the first thrill ride I ever got Mom to go on. Soarin' and Tower of Terror because they are my favorites. And the American Adventure because it makes me teary every time. And IllumiNations as many times as possible of course!

Well, apart from my eating already listed, really all I did was sit in training for 7 hours today. The room was freezing-definitely bringing a sweatshirt tomorrow. By the time I left my butt hurt from sitting for so long and now I'm itching to exercise, so going to do that in a bit. But first I need to do some GRE stuff, and after running I have to watch some short videos for the online class I'm taking. Didn't have time to do much more than skim just now, but I'm hoping everyone else's days were good as well!


----------



## donac

Hi everyone.  Back from camping.  we got back yesterday but it was a lot later than we thought it would be (will explain later)

I want to answer the last couple of Disney QOTD  One of the few rides I have not done it Everest.  Dh went on it last time with ds's and ds's gf and hated it.  He knows I hate roller coasters so he told me I didn't have to go on.  I don't think he will ever go on again. 

Things we need to do.  Peter Pan I don't know what it is about that ride but dh and I love it and have to ride it everytime.  There are too many that I can't mention them all.  

I love Soaring.  We went on it when it was first open in DW.  We got on and just before the movie ended something happened so they let us ride again.  The only thing we missed was the last 10 seconds so we got to ride 2 times without gettting off.


----------



## lisah0711

pjlla said:


> If you can tell me what this is, you are from MA...... "khakis"..... and no, not pants.  They are used to start the car.



 

Oh, I like anything that I can plan that I can do over and over -- we had Sunday steak night for a long time and now Meatless Monday -- a tradition of one week so far!  



Rose&Mike said:


> *Lisa*--I have been trying and trying to remember what it was that Kathy said that we got confused about--banner. Now I remember. That was so funny.



Yes, I forgot to mention that I then passed my bad directions on to you and Mike!    It was fun once we all met up though!  



dumbo_buddy said:


> we are doing meatless monday too. ravioli with peas and shallots with a little lemon zest. just have to watch my portion (but i don't wanna!)
> 
> please oh please tell me how you make your couscous salad. i am looking for non-hot things to eat during the summer and i come up with pb&j.



I'll post it tomorrow on the recipe thread and let you know.  It is from an cookbook that I've had for about 20 years called "15 Minute Vegetarian Gourmet."  

The pasta salad that I made over the week-end is really easy-peasy and cold.  Chop up a red bell pepper and a couple of stalks of broccoli.  Boil up some pasta -- I use rotini.  Put the bell pepper and broccoli in for the last three minutes of cooking the pasta.  Rinse the pasta and vegetables under cold water and drain well. Toss with some chopped up italian salami and diced mozzarella cheese (you could use string cheese but it's not as good as the ball kind of mozzarella).  Serve with Kraft Fat-Free Italian dressing and parmesan cheese.  We usually just fix individual servings because if you toss it with the dressing it gets absorbed and you have to add more dressing with the left overs.  



bellebookworm9 said:


> Well, I had day 1 of job training today, so I had to plan lunch in advance.



Glad you had a good day.    I always think the beginning of a new job is kind of exciting and boring at the same time.  You are excited for your new job but it can be boring if you are being trained and have to wait before you can do alot.  Of course, it's been almost 20 years since I had a new job so maybe that's just how it was done in the olden days!


----------



## donac

Our weekend of camping had some good and bad points.  

We were driving up with some friends.  we thought that we were leaving at 1 but they called and we didn't leave until 2:15 and at that we had to go back to their house for something before we hit the road. 

We got to the camp and unloaded our gear and set up our cots and chairs.  We used the tents that the scouts will use next week.  They were set up the first week in June.

We had gotten a call before we left that we could not go tubing.  With all the rain and snow melt this season the river was running very fast.  A normal 3 hour trip would only take 1 hour.  So no one was tubing.  they were letting people raft but they were very cautious about that.  I did not want to do that.  I can swim but I prefer lakes and pools.  I was afraid of water until I was about 10 and I still have a very big fear.  I have never rafted and I didn't want to start this past weekend.  Besides the water was COLD.  I hate cold water.

We had dinner at a little place that my dh and his friend go to every year.  I had a great grilled veggie panini but it was too big and I took some of the bread off and just ate the veggies. Then we met up with some other people who had also come up for the weekend.  Dh had a beer and chocolate cake.  I had 2 bites of it but that was all since I thought it was too dry.  

I had a great night sleep and we got up almost at 7.  All meals were included in our reservation because the kids were starting to come up to get the camp ready for summer camp.  It was really nice that they had fresh fruit for every meal.  I missed the make your omlet on Sat and had pancakes.  For lunch they had sandwiches but also some hot dishes, one of which was grilled veggies.

After breakfast dh and I went for a hike around the lake.  It was little bit more than I wanted to do but I made it.  Dh stepped in one spot and almost lost both his sandles.  He got them back and had to wash them off before he proceeded on the rest of the hike.  We got back to the campsite (which was uphill and I layed down for a few minutes and next thing I knew it was 45 mnutes later.  

After lunch we went to Bushkill Falls.  It is called the Niagra of PA.  I have been there before.  We did one of the shorter hikes but it was beautiful.  Since they had so much water the falls were beautiful.  SO much water rushing down.  If I get a chance I will post a couple of pictures. 

We got back in time for dinner.  They had prime rib and I added a salad.  We skipped dessert since we had ice cream as a snack at the falls.  

After dinner we went back to the campsite and I knitted while a couple of other people read.  We had a campfire and I only had one smore.

Yesterday was another story.  we packed up before breakfast (old boy scout habit that dh has).  We left soon after breakfast (scrambled eggs and fruit).  Our friends were driving.  They wanted to go to their cabin in NY state because friends of theirs were up there and told them that the porch had some problems.  Our friends are going up in two weeks to fix it so they wanted to stop and see what they needed to bring up.  we thought we were only going for a quick stop.  My gf started walking the property.  We were there for an hour.  After we left there we had to stop for lunch sinceit was now 12.  We never got home until 4.  It was along time in the car.  

I did a lot of walking, especially up hill and a lot of steps at the falls so I was very stiff yesterday.  I am feeling better today but I was very sore yesterday.  

We had a good time but we decided that I am not going with our friends in 2 weeks to work on their cabin.  We  thought it would be good to keep her our of the guys hair but we found out another couple were going up so it was getting too crowded.  Dh may go up but I think he is still thinking about it. 

We had a great time and got to know some scouters that we never knew before.  I will do this again next year.  It was nice not to have to cook. 

Thanks for letting me ramble.  

Have a nice evening.


----------



## JacksLilWench

dumbo_buddy said:


> QOTD, Monday June 27th: What are YOU going to do to make this a great OP day?? What's your plan? Walk us through your food plan and exercise plan for the day. And bonus points if you get back on later and tell us that you did it!!



Well, I kinda sorta planned my meal. lol.  I knew what I wanted for breakfast, I just didn't know how lunch was gonna go- I started a new job this morningwoohoo and wasn't sure where I was going to eat lunch, what they were gonna have, etc.  But it ended up they had some YUMMY sushi with tuna and shrimp.  So I had that and some water.  And I stayed OP for the rest of the day too! 



dumbo_buddy said:


> Disney QOTD, Monday June 27th: Ok so we went over what rides we haven't been on yet...how about those rides that we just HAVE to do every.single.time. no matter what. i know we all have those rides that just are extra special. what are they??



I HAVE to do Peter Pan's Flight and Philharmagic.  HAVE TO.  The minute we get there.  I don't care how long the wait is, I'm doing those two at least once each before we leave on the first day at MK.  

***************
I am exhausted from today!  I couldn't sleep well at all last night because of how early I had to go to bed, and got up way earlier than normal this morning.  And I get to do it again all this week, lol!  Tomorrow and Wednesday I go back into downtown Charlotte, then Thursday and Friday I go to my home hospital and f\really get into the nitty-gritty.  It's so exciting!


----------



## tigger813

Evening all,

Rough start to the evening. My sister came over and said something my mother didn't like, "You hurt so because you have cancer!" I'm going to have to tell her to stop saying that! The fentanyl patch was wearing off so she needed htat and she wanted to drink her wine before having a pain pill so she waited too long. She's getting comfortable now. I threatened her with an anxiety pill if she didn't calm down. I just put on Meet the Parents for them to watch and hopefully laugh during.

Had a strawberry daiquiri this afternoon. We had spaghetti and meatballs for supper. I'm afraid it's going to be a long night!

Just got off the phone with Brian and the girls and now I want to cry I miss them so much! Trying to find things without me there is driving me crazy! They can't find Ash's library card or the summer reading program forms. They want to go to the library for awhile tomorrow.

Well, I'm going to go watch the movie with my parents for awhile. I hope to finish listening to the podcasts sometime tonight. 

Looking forward to meeting Shawn and her DH sometime Saturday for coffee/tea I hope!

TTFN


----------



## cclovesdis

I have to apologize. I went MIA for no real reason. I wasn't even that busy. Wait a minute. Am I really talking about myself? 

This morning started out with a nice vertigo spell. I was quite taken off guard. I hadn't had one in so long-well, at least a few weeks. But, that is great for me. No meds needed and all I had to do was call my "temp" doctor and have his secretary leave a note in my chart for when my real doctor returns from maternity leave. The episode was longer than usual, though, but once it stopped, I was good to go for the day.

Today was not at all OP. I overate, got sick x2, and was told I had to eat dinner even though I wasn't at all hungry. I did do 7+ miles on the recumbent bike, so there's hope. 

And, P, if my memory serves me correctly, those "khakis" you are wondering about are my "car keys." I used to live on the NH seacoast. I get some weird looks when I speak and forget all my /r/.

Have a great day tomorrow everyone!

One more thing...I have only received 3 HH reports. 1 point is great!


----------



## my3princes

I had hoped to find time to really check in tonight, but Hunter had an earache when I got home.  I was able to get him an appointment to see the doctor.  He has an ear infection.  We then ran to watch DH and oldest son play LAX.  Got there just after oldest took a ball to the well....family jewels.  He was wearing a cup, but it still hurt.  He's icing the area now 
I need to get to bed as work again early.


----------



## trinaweena

pjlla said:


> Sometimes I LOVE my Disney moods.... but sometimes they make me sad, especially when I don't have a trip in the works.



Pamela, I do not want you to think that I was angry with you for what you said. I understand being blunt trust me! I understand you are only trying to help and I appreciate that. That being said, I will probably still treat myself to the occasional hot dog! I did make low fat carrot pumpkin muffins last night instead of cupcakes so baby steps!



Rose&Mike said:


> I am 99% vegetarian, but since going g-f in February will occasionally cheat with a hot dog. I like hot dogs. I always have liked hot dogs and actually missed them when I became a vegetarian. (Veggie hot dogs are not gluten free). It's a food that's easy to get when we're out--I just get it without the bun. And I like mac and cheese too--g-f of course. The key is moderation. You can look at it two ways. If you can handle portion control then just have a tiny bit with lots of veggies. If you know you will probably go a little crazy with these foods then plan it as a treat--say once or twice a month and build it into your week.



Yes I'm def saving it as a treat. And I never have buns or if i do its probably two bites and the rest go to the dogs. (Having dogs makes me eat less haha!) I don't know what it is but I just get these CRAVINGS for hot dogs! Especially if I see sauerkraut!



dumbo_buddy said:


> i'm always in a disney mood! still waiting for dh to officially ask for an extra week of vacation so we can go in september!
> 
> we're going to be in wdw in may too! booked for 5/19-26  it'll be the new baby's first trip!
> )



We willl be there about the same time! I'm always in a disney mood too but sometimes even more so! 

---------
Well how did I do today?

I RAN A MILE!!!! WOO HOO!!!!

This feels like such a huge accomplishment! Usually when I do my C25K i'm walking/running 2 miles. Today I did 4 miles and after i finished my C25k workout i wanted to see if I could do a mile straight through. Told myself i could stop every 1/4 if i needed to but i did the whole mile straight through! I thought me and my dog were going to die haha!

Just 2 miles away from my 5k!!!

As far as eating I stayed OP pretty much. Well I didn't really have a plan but I had one in my head and i stuck to it. I'm getting really bad at tracking my food and drinking my water I NEED to get back on it! Any suggestions motivation wise?

My plan before bed tonight? Plan my meals for the next two days including counting the calories ahead of time! I think that should help as far as food tracking, if its already done it will be easier to stick to! (Of course after that mile run im just exhausted!)


----------



## RemembertheMagic98

*I'm baaaaack!!!*

I missed you guys soooo much!!  11 days at the beach with no internet!!  It was such heaven!!  We had perfect weather with NO rain, winds off the ocean, and quality time with my family!!

I wasn't sure how things were going to go since my sister had only lost the baby the week before and had to have the surgery to remove the baby two days before she arrived at the shore.  She did really well.  She wanted to talk about it and we all mourned together.  She and my BIL will get the pathology report on the 5th so we are hoping to find out what happened.  It was bittersweet leaving the house yesterday since we had spent so much time together.  They will be coming up here to see me for my birthday in 2 weeks 

I have to tell you, my nephew is a trip!  He's 4 years old going on 20!  He laughs at everything and just says the funniest things!  We built sandcastles, jumped waves, and played games at the arcade.  He is obsessed with the song "Firework" and sang it (chorus only) at least 5 times a day.  By the end of the week I had him singing "Hot, Hot, Hot".  We waved hello to Atlantic City everyday, said good morning to the birds, sand, waves and seashells when we arrived at the beach.  We even flew his kite....unfortunately we had a "kite incident" when he let go by accident...which lead to my mom and sister running down the beach after it and leaving me with a hysterically crying Brady!!  They finally caught up with the kite, but that was the end of our kiting adventure!

Today began my first day of summer....unemployed.  I had sooo much to do!  Laundry, car wash, gas station, library, drop off my clothes donation to the church, sort through the mail...and I didn't even get to the grocery store!  I unfortunately wrenched my back last Wednesday when I was plastering the ceiling.  When we are at the shore house I do some work to get it ready for the season (I manage the house for Brian).  My dad and I renovated the bathroom and fixed some cracks in the ceiling.  I think it's just the way I was turning but if it doesn't get better I have to go to the doctor  I am so hoping that it doesn't come to that!! So I am typing to you all from my bed with a heating pad on my back.  It seems to help a great deal 

My eating was not so wonderful at the beach.  I stuck to my g-f diet but I have to tell you, the funnel cake was calling me...and calling me....and calling me!  The local bakery was my savior with g-f brownies!! And you know you can't go wrong with ice cream in a cup...I didn't miss the cone.  Due to my back, I was limited to walks on the beach and know that I will be canceling my trainer on Wednesday.  Getting back on the wagon tomorrow after I hit the Farmers Market and Stop and Shop.  I LOVE g-f Rice Krispies!!!  They totally rock and taste just like regular ones!  A big thanks to Amazon.com for getting them to me before I left!!

Sooooo, I am happy to be back and so happy to be back here with you guys!  I have missed 17 pages of posts and I really don't think I will be going back to catch up   My goal is to check in here every morning and every evening just to get some normalcy in my days of leisure 

Thanks for all the support my friends and I am so glad to be back


----------



## Zhoen

DD4 first asked me "Mommy, why does the frog say "nice junk in the trunk?"  I explained it.  Now she's going "Mommy, nice junk in the trunk!"  Arghhh... 

PS- checking back in to say "I did it" as in, my physical therapy... it's quite possible I may never walk again...


----------



## bellebookworm9

Just checking back in-I started Week 4 of C25K, ran 2x for 5 minutes!  It seems my shin splints have disappeared, but now my Achilles tendons hurt a bit. Any tips on dealing with that?

Also, for C25K runners, do you stretch before you do anything? After the 5 minute warm up walk? Need some tips and advice on this. I know your muscles need to be warmed up a bit to stretch them but the plan doesn't seem to want you to stop between the warm up and the go part!


----------



## snowangel72

Please sign me up 

I started on my way already. I am doing a high protein, low calorie, low fat diet. I have lost 20 lbs but still have a ways to go.

I eat fish and salad every day at work and it's doing the trick.

I am starting my exercise routine next week.

My name is Mel


----------



## trinaweena

bellebookworm9 said:


> Just checking back in-I started Week 4 of C25K, ran 2x for 5 minutes!  It seems my shin splints have disappeared, but now my Achilles tendons hurt a bit. Any tips on dealing with that?
> 
> Also, for C25K runners, do you stretch before you do anything? After the 5 minute warm up walk? Need some tips and advice on this. I know your muscles need to be warmed up a bit to stretch them but the plan doesn't seem to want you to stop between the warm up and the go part!



I stretch before my 5 min warm up walk. I honestly couldnt tell you what muscles im stretching because i dont know the names of muscles haha but its my legs! Shins and calves I know that much! I also stretch my arms because I tend to get a lot of pain in my upper arms and shoulder blades if i dont

I also ALWAYS stretch after my run. There were two times i did not and i thought i might die! 

runnersworld.com has some great videos of stretches you can do before your run that i found helpful. On the trail i run on a ton of people also run and i usually just watch them and see how they are stretching! Not in a creepy way or anything haha


----------



## mackeysmom

So Ive been MIA for the week  trying to enjoy my staycation.  

Food-wise, I did so-so.  Could have made some better choices, but most definitely made better choices than I would have in the past.  I can tell you, though  my stomach was not happy.  I will not go into TMI territory, but I can no longer handle heavy, greasy foods the way I used to. 

I managed to stay exactly the same in terms of weight.  You may recall that my goal was to maintain  so I was happy.   I was able to get in four of my daily 3-mile walks in, but didnt do any of my C25K.   I was also pleased to report a loss of 2 inches in the WIN challenge. 

Non diet related  my week has been crazy.   Where to start??

I am currently unemployed and am getting my health insurance through COBRA.   Each month I send my check to the HR guy at my old company.    On Tuesday, my old HR guy informs me that the insurance company contacted him and said that they made an error and have been under-billing me.  Not only has my premium increased, they are demanding to be paid the difference between the two amounts for all of the months that they billed in error.  We are talking about several thousand dollars.  The insurance company is taking no responsibility, stating that my HR guy should have caught the error and the fault lies on his end.    It is unclear as to whether or not I currently have health insurance.   

I also had a job interview this week (actually, two but with the same company).  Im on the fence about my feelings for the job  I need a job because unemployment just doesnt cut it and Im dipping into my emergency fund by nearly $1200 each month.  The job I applied for is way less $$ than I was making at my last job  and will still leave me short each month, so Ill have to get a part-time job.  It is also not in the field I went back to school for, and it is a job many, many, many levels beneath my experience and my expertise.   On the other hand, it is a job that will have benefits in six months (and considering my COBRA issues ).

I am probably putting the cart before the horse since they havent even offered me the job yet  but Im still running the scenarios in my head.

And if that wasnt enough stress, my cat Sunny (whos medical issues I cited a few weeks ago as my reason for falling off the diet wagon) is still having problems.   Weve been to the vet two more times, and hes now on his second round of antibiotics.  Im shelling $$ out hand over fist for him and hes only been with me for less than 6 weeks. (Hes a rescue that I recently adopted to keep Blackie company after Mackey passed away.)

Obviously, all of these things have made for a very stressful week.  In the past I probably would have gone WAAAY overboard in terms of emotional eating, but I think I kept things in check more or less.

Thats my story  now Im off to catch up on a weeks worth of threads.


- Laura


----------



## glss1/2fll

snowangel72 said:


> Please sign me up
> 
> My name is Mel



 Sounds like you are doing great! Just PM your weight to donac and you are on your way!

Well, I'm back at the end of the day to earn my "points." Unfortunately, I didn't do so hot. I never made it to the grocery store so no fresh veggies/fruit in the house. Instead of a healthy snack like yogurt I had several fistfuls of Costco's chocolate covered almonds!  Must be getting PMS--can I blame it on that?! NO. It was all me, me, me. But had a nice dinner: chicken, lots of broccoli and a bit of mashed potatoes (so slap my hand!). Done eating for the day and ready to start fresh tomorrow. I've decided that between my usual workout routine when I roll out of bed and walk with my girlfriend I'm going to start eating oatmeal. Yes, the maple brown sugar instant packets aren't the best, but I'll try it for a while and see if I like it. If oatmeal works then I'll switch to cooking my own and adding healthier stuff.

BronxNancy: I don't have a smart phone so no fancy technology to tell me how far I've gone. Maybe in my future I'll get one. Hate to say this but if I were my husband I would already have gone to the store and bought a million gadgets to do/measure exactly what I want. Why is it that I can't justify the cost? Probably because I think of the $3K to repair the car the eldest damaged, the fact that his baseball team wants to travel to Arizona next spring break and that's another huge amount. The youngest starts high school and athletic fees have gone up. Now we'll be paying them for two. The list goes on and on!!!! I need chocolate.


----------



## Graciesmom77

Hey guys, how was everyones day?

I got a lot accomplished today, entire kitchen cleaned and all cabinets organized. I must have thrown 3 garbage bags away of stuff that I was always afraid of throwing away in case I needed it. I never need it so "bye bye junk"!

Did ok on food and had veggie tacos for breakfast, ( I know, weird, but they were already made, so fast was the most important thing to qualify as breakfast) and veggie burgers and sweet potaotes for lunch. I had breakfast for dinner (I know I know.... weirdo..) and no snacks, too busy cleaning.

Emma was feeling better this afternoon and wsa very mad that she wasnt allowed to go out and play (mean mommy) but woke up about 30 minutes after falling asleep crying and the darn fever was back. She is resting comfortably now and hopefully will sleep all night. I think I will call Dr. in the morning though.

I just finished reading the Duggars new book. I love them!  Such a sweet family. I hate when people say mean things about them and they don't know anything about them. They really are great loving people. I wish I could be more patient like the Mom Michelle. She's so sweet!

I hope you all have a great day and I will check in tomorrow.


----------



## tigger813

Just need to whine a minute!

I've been up 3 times already with my mom tonight! I've gotten maybe 90 minutes of sleep. I think she's back to sleep now. I've found myself lying here waiting for her to say I need to get up. When we're up she must ask me 5 times if I'm ok! It's 3 in the morning! Gotta take Dad to an appt this morning and then stop at the grocery store. I think I want a good 5 Guys Burger if we can stop on the way home. If I do that I will have a shake for supper.

Going to try and get some sleep before she wakes up again!

And I really miss by DH and girls! I talk to them once or twice a day and told them that I'm going to sit in the back seat with them when they pick me up at the airport Monday I don't care how uncomfortable it is in the back seat in the middle! I'm sleeping with the little stuffed things they gave me to bring.

TTFN


----------



## my3princes

Good Morning

I'm trying to get my mind OP this morning.  I think I've already gained almost 4 lbs this week   Some of it is PMS, but most of it is sitting on my hiney for 10 hours at work.  I know that I'm eating more than I should during the day even if it is a nutragrain bar or low cal snack.  I'm shopping tonight so I'll grab some fruit and raw carrots to knaw on at work the rest of the week.  I feel so bloated and crappy I NEED to get back on track, no more excuses.  We need to make healthier dinners too, this grabbing things on the go, even if it's not fast food it is not the best choices.


----------



## cclovesdis

Tracey:  My thoughts are with you and your family.

My only idea-does your mom nap during the day? Could you nap too? It's so sad to hear that she's in such pain. 

Well, my 5:15 alarm went off so I should probably get ready for work. I have to leave on time today for my 6-month dentist appt. I'm scheduled for X-rays too.

Have a great, OP day today everyone!

CC


----------



## mikamah

Good morning friends,

I'm sorry I've been mia as well, and it shows in my eating. lol.  We had a mass for my mom's anniversary sunday, and then a bbq, where I was conscious of what I ate, but indulged in a few beergaritas, and I didn't track, and I know that means I ate way more than I thought.  It was a nice family day, just my siblings and families, and we had a lot of laughs.  
Today is ds's last day of school, so we watched a movie last night after work, and I'm not sure what we'll do tonight.  I work til 5:30, but might get tomorrow off, which would be great, then we could celebrate no school tonight.  

You guys were cracking me up with the accent talk, and really Lisa, saying youre R's is over rated.   Actually, watching all the news on Whitey Bulger, and listening to some of the victim's families, I thought, do I really sound like that too?  



BernardandMissBianca said:


> *  Inspirational Quote of the Day 6/27/11*
> 
> *I'm not telling you it is going to be easy, I'm telling you it's going to be worth it.*


Love this.  It fits in so many areas of life, I'm thinking weight loss, and parenting right now. 



dumbo_buddy said:


> Wake up! Wake up! Everybody up!!
> 
> what? you guys aren't watching disney jr like i am???
> 
> it's monday and you know what that means? the old adage of "diet starts monday" is HERE. at least, for me it is! i know YOU PEOPLE have all been completely OP and staying away from the weekend munchies...right? RIGHT??
> 
> so, here we are, a fresh new week. let's make it a good one!
> 
> QOTD, Monday June 27th: What are YOU going to do to make this a great OP day?? What's your plan? Walk us through your food plan and exercise plan for the day. And bonus points if you get back on later and tell us that you did it!!
> 
> 
> Disney QOTD, Monday June 27th: Ok so we went over what rides we haven't been on yet...how about those rides that we just HAVE to do every.single.time. no matter what. i know we all have those rides that just are extra special. what are they??
> 
> i'll answer that one right away. for me, it's living with the land. i have no idea why but i just love it. i'm at disney when i'm on it. and by "i'm at disney" i mean my whole brain is in the bubble. i just love it! i mean, seriously, the greenhouse is like, in a bubble!


 You're doing so great as coach this week, loving your positivity!!

We crack up on living with the land because our first trip ds was scared of everything, so he asked the cm as we entered the que if it was a scary ride, and she said only if you're afraid of vegetables.  Sorry, I know i've said that before here.  

We always have to do Mickey's Philharmagic, and soaring.  After the princess, ds had saved us fastpasses for Soaring, and we had to rush before the park was closing from world showcase over there, and I was so tired at that point, but it was a really nice end to a great day.

Yesterday I had a busy day at work, brought my lunch, and cooked dinner on the grill, so I didn't see your question, but was actually pretty good. Today I did 30 min watp exercises, and have leftovers for lunch and dinner, but I can make it better by writing it all down again.  That is huge for me.



dumbo_buddy said:


> quick post before i'm on later.
> 
> party was great.
> 
> stomach is killing me. up 2.5 lbs today  gross.
> 
> QOTD, Sunday, June 26th: Ok, so....the morning after. these are the type of days that i tend to throw in the towel. the morning after going on a few day binge is never a good one for me. i need to reign it in. how do YOU reign it in after a day (or more) of falling off the wagon...hard..?? what's your plan? extra water? extra workout?
> 
> Disney QOTD, Sunday June 26th: What attraction have you NOT done yet that "everyone" has done? why haven't you done it?? are you going to??
> 
> be back later. need to sit on the couch and complain about my stomach ache and my weight gain.


I try to start off with a good breakfast, some exercise to start the day, and definitely water. 

For the last 3 trips, I've said I want to see festival of the LIon King, and haven't made it yet.  Seems like when we're in AK, we are always on the other side of the park when the show times are, and we just don't get back there.  One of these days I'll see it. 

Have a happy, healthy day!!


----------



## dumbo_buddy

GOOD MORNING!

my son is usually an early rise (6:15-6:30) but for some reason 5am seemed like a good time for him to get up. i am still a little to groggy to respond coherently to the posts from last night! i'm glad to see that we have some new participants and some new folks have returned from vacation...or an unexplained hiatus  

karen - did you stay in AC? i grew up going to ocean city. love the shore 

let's get to it, shall we? 

QOTD, Tuesday June 28th: What are YOU doing for exercise today??

Disney QOTD, June 28th: Are a park hopper or a one-a-day visitor?


----------



## Worfiedoodles

dumbo_buddy said:


> GOOD MORNING! QOTD, Tuesday June 28th: What are YOU doing for exercise today??
> 
> I just ran 2M. I'm recovering from a cold this weekend, so it wasn't pretty,  but it's done.
> 
> Disney QOTD, June 28th: Are a park hopper or a one-a-day visitor?



I tend to be a hopper. On my last trip for the Princess, I did 3 parks in one day -- just stopping in to do the things my family never wants to do. It was awesome! 

I'm so psyched because my work plate is finally clearing up, and today is the day I get to catch up on the DIS! Once I get there, you guys are going to be sick of my posts. I have a ton of QOTDs to catch up on, lots of posts to comment on -- this is going to be fun (crosses fingers actual work I have to do right now doesn't appear when I get there!) 

Maria


----------



## mikamah

dumbo_buddy said:


> GOOD MORNING!
> 
> my son is usually an early rise (6:15-6:30) but for some reason 5am seemed like a good time for him to get up. i am still a little to groggy to respond coherently to the posts from last night! i'm glad to see that we have some new participants and some new folks have returned from vacation...or an unexplained hiatus
> 
> karen - did you stay in AC? i grew up going to ocean city. love the shore
> 
> let's get to it, shall we?
> 
> QOTD, Tuesday June 28th: What are YOU doing for exercise today??
> 
> Disney QOTD, June 28th: Are a park hopper or a one-a-day visitor?


5am is not fun.  Thank god for tv for those mornings.

I did 30 min watp type exercises while I watched the news this morning, and if work isn't crazy, I hope to get out on time or a little early, and take a bike ride with michael.

I am a one park per day.  First trip with ds we had hoppers and only hopped once, and since then, we've done one park per day, with the knowledge that we could add hoppers if we want, but we have never needed to.  Last august was the best.  We did single park with water parks and more, so we did a water park during the day and a regular park at night.  That worked out really well.  

*Maria*- enjoy your dis time today!!

*Tracey*- so sorry to hear things are going to roughly for your mom.  Hang in there, sending prayers and good thoughts your way.

*Karen*- welcome back!  Glad your sister is doing ok, and you had a nice visit.  Your little Brady sounds so adorable, and isn't it amazing how much joy he can bring into all of your lives.


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

Morning all!!!

I just have a second before my day starts. DS14 didn't run today because he's not feeling well so we are up later then usual. 
This morning is filled with camps and swim lessons so I'll be gone for most of the morning. 
Loads to do at home this afternoon though, I need to get this house clean!!!

Went back to the foot doctor yesterday. He said I need new shoes, the asics curve at the toe but my feet are really straight, must be those corrective shoes I wore as a baby. He recommended New Balance shoes so I need to hunt for those. And because I have new insurance I can now get my boot locally, the other guy from Rhode Island keeps blowing me off so I'm going with the local pharmacy! I hope to call them today and set up an appt. 

QOTD:
I hope to run today, we'll see if the kiddos cooperate.

Disney QOTD: We usually get AP's or Park hoppers and we will occasionally hop but mostly we stick to one park a day. DH just likes to have the option of hopping if we want to. 

OK off to make my macchiato! DH taught me how last weekend, so I don't need to dish out Starbucks money anymore!!!! 

I hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## Disneywedding2010

*QOTD, Tuesday June 28th: What are YOU doing for exercise today??*
Won't have an opportunity to exercise today. We are driving home from FL today. Going to be in the car majority of the day. 

*Disney QOTD, June 28th: Are a park hopper or a one-a-day visitor? *
We do one park a day. I can't handle park hopping anymore. Its to strenous on my body (in wheelchair the entire time). 


I will give a more detailed update when we get to a hotel tonight. We found a house and later realized I couldn't buy that one because I couldn't get financing. I'm going to have to pay cash for a house. So, they went and showed me one in my price range (in the same community that I fell in love with) and I signed papers on that one. Now to get home and get my TX house on the market. Its going to be a busy month.


----------



## RemembertheMagic98

tigger813 said:


> Just need to whine a minute!
> 
> I've been up 3 times already with my mom tonight! I've gotten maybe 90 minutes of sleep. I think she's back to sleep now. I've found myself lying here waiting for her to say I need to get up. When we're up she must ask me 5 times if I'm ok! It's 3 in the morning! Gotta take Dad to an appt this morning and then stop at the grocery store. I think I want a good 5 Guys Burger if we can stop on the way home. If I do that I will have a shake for supper.
> 
> Going to try and get some sleep before she wakes up again!
> 
> And I really miss by DH and girls! I talk to them once or twice a day and told them that I'm going to sit in the back seat with them when they pick me up at the airport Monday I don't care how uncomfortable it is in the back seat in the middle! I'm sleeping with the little stuffed things they gave me to bring.
> 
> TTFN


Tracey, I have been thinking about you and hoping that you were hanging in there.  I am sending you lots of hugs and good vibes that things will get better for you.



my3princes said:


> Good Morning
> 
> I'm trying to get my mind OP this morning.  I think I've already gained almost 4 lbs this week   Some of it is PMS, but most of it is sitting on my hiney for 10 hours at work.  I know that I'm eating more than I should during the day even if it is a nutragrain bar or low cal snack.  I'm shopping tonight so I'll grab some fruit and raw carrots to knaw on at work the rest of the week.  I feel so bloated and crappy I NEED to get back on track, no more excuses.  We need to make healthier dinners too, this grabbing things on the go, even if it's not fast food it is not the best choices.


Hang in there Deb!!! PMS always kills me!!



dumbo_buddy said:


> GOOD MORNING!
> 
> my son is usually an early rise (6:15-6:30) but for some reason 5am seemed like a good time for him to get up. i am still a little to groggy to respond coherently to the posts from last night! i'm glad to see that we have some new participants and some new folks have returned from vacation...or an unexplained hiatus
> 
> karen - did you stay in AC? i grew up going to ocean city. love the shore
> 
> let's get to it, shall we?
> 
> QOTD, Tuesday June 28th: What are YOU doing for exercise today??
> 
> Disney QOTD, June 28th: Are a park hopper or a one-a-day visitor?


Thanks Nancy!! We were on Long Beach Island for the vacation and would go to the end of the island where you can see AC in the distance. It was so relaxing 



BernardandMissBianca said:


> Morning all!!!
> 
> I just have a second before my day starts. DS14 didn't run today because he's not feeling well so we are up later then usual.
> This morning is filled with camps and swim lessons so I'll be gone for most of the morning.
> Loads to do at home this afternoon though, I need to get this house clean!!!
> 
> Went back to the foot doctor yesterday. He said I need new shoes, the asics curve at the toe but my feet are really straight, must be those corrective shoes I wore as a baby. He recommended New Balance shoes so I need to hunt for those. And because I have new insurance I can now get my boot locally, the other guy from Rhode Island keeps blowing me off so I'm going with the local pharmacy! I hope to call them today and set up an appt.
> 
> QOTD:
> I hope to run today, we'll see if the kiddos cooperate.
> 
> Disney QOTD: We usually get AP's or Park hoppers and we will occasionally hop but mostly we stick to one park a day. DH just likes to have the option of hopping if we want to.
> 
> OK off to make my macchiato! DH taught me how last weekend, so I don't need to dish out Starbucks money anymore!!!!
> 
> I hope everyone has a great day!


Hi Buffy!  I usually get New Balance at Kohl's   If you can get a 30% off coupon they should be rather inexpensive.


********************
WooHoo! I'm back on the wagon today.  My lower back still hurts so I will take it easy today...laying on the heating pad right now.  Making my list for my grocery run...made sure I ate my breakfast before making it...lol.  Brian has orientation for his summer job today until noon so I am hoping that he will want to head to the pool this afternoon for a bit.  I'm not sure if I can get exercise in today with the bad back but I hope to at least get a walk in before my nail appointment at 5:30.  My feet look like a train wreck after a week at the beach 

Well, off to get some healthy food...promise!!
Make great choices today my friends!


----------



## trinaweena

dumbo_buddy said:


> GOOD MORNING!
> 
> 
> 
> QOTD, Tuesday June 28th: What are YOU doing for exercise today??
> 
> Disney QOTD, June 28th: Are a park hopper or a one-a-day visitor?



It's supposed to be an off day and I don't have to be to work till 2 so my plan was to take the dogs walking on the trails for 60 minutes. Woke up feeling really tired from yesterday and now I'm not sure if thats going to happen. Although now that I'm thinking about it it might be nice to make some coffee put it in a to go cup and drink it while we walk...i reaaaly should do something today....

When I was a kid we always used to get park hoppers and never use them now my boyfriend an i are are excellent hoppers. I've got this planning thing down to a T and we ALWAYS hop now. We are big advocates of taking a break in the middle of the day, so I can nap and he can swim. If we don't get that break in the rest of the day is miserable.  

I think we will just go do two miles. After my hard run yesterday that seems ok. I've got all my food for the day already written down and tracked and everything made up and ready to go. Besides, the other dog that doesnt get to run could use a walk! 

Gotta love when you talk yourself into exercise!


----------



## trinaweena

I just had to share, I bought this shirt back in april while visiting some relatives and its always been a little tight even though its a large. Well i put it on today and it felt perfect and I didn't have that "you look pregnant even though its just fat" lump either! i took a picture for evidence!






Excuse the crappy cell phone pic! We did do our walk, and i'm glad, the trail was nice although very hot and BUGGY! I'm going to cvs to get some new bugspray tonight. I wish I could find something to put on my face, they seem to be attacking me as i walk! I had my coffee and the dogs enjoyed themselves and now they are sleeping and quiet! Thank heavens!

One thing I was thinking about on the trail, I've always heard people say I want to fix this about my body but I don't want to do this. Like I want to tone up my legs but i don't want to run. I kind of always thought that way too, I figured I would hate running but I heard it was the absolute best way to burn calories. Well I've found that I love it and I feel so much better! I guess it just goes to show that you should always try something because you never know how much you will actually like it and if you hate it, at least you tried! I'm learning on this journey that there are no quick fixes, it really is a journey and its hard work but its worth it!


----------



## donac

Good Tuesday morning everyone.  

We picked out the paint for the house this morning.  It is almost the same color as the house but it will make it easier to paint since it is so close. 




dumbo_buddy said:


> GOOD MORNING!
> 
> 
> QOTD, Tuesday June 28th: What are YOU doing for exercise today??
> 
> Disney QOTD, June 28th: Are a park hopper or a one-a-day visitor?



Exercise is out for today.  My knee is very sore this morning so I am taking it easy. 

We are Park Hoppers.  We always go back to the hotel for a rest in the afternoon.  We either swim or nap and shower and get cleaned up.

Have to go out this afternoon so I need to shower and get changed.

Have a happy and healthy day.


----------



## Worfiedoodles

dumbo_buddy said:


> GOOD MORNING ALL YOU LOSERS!!!QOTD, Friday June 24th: well, it's my anniversary today and whenever there's something to celebrate, i always turn to....food. so here's a two parter: instead of turning to food to celebrate, what is something we all can do to celebrate a special occasion (birthday, anniversary, graduation)?? secondly, because we all have to eat, what is a celebratory meal that you can make healthier???
> 
> I'm all for buying a new Vera Bradley to celebrate just about anything  Seriously, you can treat yourself without food -- a good book, some special time to see a movie, whatever fits your budget
> 
> Breakfast tends to be our favorite celebratory dinner -- and we usually don't even try to make it healthier. I guess since we throw a ton of veggies in the eggs, that's my concession to health
> 
> Disney QOTD, Friday, June 24th: What's your favorite Hidden Mickey?? What's the one you always point out??



Gosh, I barely notice them...I don't think I have a favorite. Sorry 



Connie96 said:


> Looking forward to hearing from yall! We had 21 folks measure-in at the beginning of this challenge. Whaddaya say we get at least 15 to follow up this time around? Can we do it??



I'm going to be late, but I'll measure first thing tomorrow morning and send them to you. Oops, I just plain forgot! 



dumbo_buddy said:


> HAPPY SATURDAY!!!
> 
> QOTD, Saturday, June 25th: What are some simple ways that YOU sneak more exercise in during the day? Do you take the stairs when possilbe? take a walk at lunch time? play a game with the kiddos?
> 
> 
> Disney QOTD, Saturday June 25th: Who is your favorite character?? And most importantly, WHY?



Well, I work in a 4-story building without an elevator, so any time I have to leave the floor I get a little exercise in. I also park as far away as possible when I go shopping. My favorite character is Belle, because I  her! She is brave, she's loves to read, she can see beyond the exterior to the true man within, she rejects the popular guy because he's conceited -- I love me some Belle! There's also the fact she's a brunette -- I waited a long time for a Disney princess that wasn't a blond!  (and no, Snow White does not count)



dumbo_buddy said:


> QOTD, Sunday, June 26th: Ok, so....the morning after. these are the type of days that i tend to throw in the towel. the morning after going on a few day binge is never a good one for me. i need to reign it in. how do YOU reign it in after a day (or more) of falling off the wagon...hard..?? what's your plan? extra water? extra workout?
> 
> Disney QOTD, Sunday June 26th: What attraction have you NOT done yet that "everyone" has done? why haven't you done it?? are you going to??



My plan is always to ease back into it. Run 2M, plan healthy meals and snacks, and look at the scale, because I know tomorrow will be better. I don't always follow this plan, but I do make it. 

Hmmm. I guess probably Toy Story Mania. By the time I got to DHS on my recent trip, the FPs were gone and it was a serious wait. I still wanted to make it to MK, so I passed. I do plan to go to DHS when I get back for the n
next Princess, so that will be my chance!



dumbo_buddy said:


> Wake up! Wake up! Everybody up!!QOTD, Monday June 27th: What are YOU going to do to make this a great OP day?? What's your plan? Walk us through your food plan and exercise plan for the day. And bonus points if you get back on later and tell us that you did it!!
> 
> So, today I got up and ran 2M, and I've packed a nice, healthy breakfast and lunch. Dinner is burgers, so I've pointed out my dinner and snacks to make sure it all fits. So glad I got those Activity points already in the bank
> 
> Disney QOTD, Monday June 27th: Ok so we went over what rides we haven't been on yet...how about those rides that we just HAVE to do every.single.time. no matter what. i know we all have those rides that just are extra special. what are they??



This varies with what park I'm in -- I don't necessarily hit all parks every visit. In MK it's Mickey's Philharmagic, Epcot it's Soarin', DHS will be Star Tours, AK Kilimanjaro Safaris. 



mikamah said:


> You guys were cracking me up with the accent talk, and really Lisa, saying youre R's is over rated.   Actually, watching all the news on Whitey Bulger, and listening to some of the victim's families, I thought, do I really sound like that too?



I love the New England accents, although it does throw me that my SIL's name is pronouned Donner. I honestly thought she was named for the reindeer until I saw it written Donna 



trinaweena said:


> We are big advocates of taking a break in the middle of the day, so I can nap and he can swim. If we don't get that break in the rest of the day is miserable.



I agree, I love the break in the day. I get out before the meltdowns start! 



RemembertheMagic98 said:


> WooHoo! I'm back on the wagon today.  My lower back still hurts so I will take it easy today...laying on the heating pad right now.  Making my list for my grocery run...made sure I ate my breakfast before making it...lol.  Brian has orientation for his summer job today until noon so I am hoping that he will want to head to the pool this afternoon for a bit.  I'm not sure if I can get exercise in today with the bad back but I hope to at least get a walk in before my nail appointment at 5:30.  My feet look like a train wreck after a week at the beach



Hope your back is better quickly!  back! 



Disneywedding2010 said:


> I will give a more detailed update when we get to a hotel tonight. We found a house and later realized I couldn't buy that one because I couldn't get financing. I'm going to have to pay cash for a house. So, they went and showed me one in my price range (in the same community that I fell in love with) and I signed papers on that one. Now to get home and get my TX house on the market. Its going to be a busy month.



Congratulations on your new home! This is so exciting -- I know the move will be just what you need 



BernardandMissBianca said:


> Went back to the foot doctor yesterday. He said I need new shoes, the asics curve at the toe but my feet are really straight, must be those corrective shoes I wore as a baby. He recommended New Balance shoes so I need to hunt for those. And because I have new insurance I can now get my boot locally, the other guy from Rhode Island keeps blowing me off so I'm going with the local pharmacy! I hope to call them today and set up an appt.



You just reminded me I wore corrective shoes, too! I had forgotten. My parents used to tell me wearing them would allow me to wear high heels when I grew up. Of course, I am so not a high heel girl  But, they definitely did their job. I just wore them at night, so I guess it all worked out. NB shoes are great, I hope they work out for you! 

Ok, time to catch up on some other threads...I'm  to everyone, so happy to hear about how everyone is doing!

Maria


----------



## DisneyKim68

Good morning all, I would love to join your Biggest Losser Challenge!  I will PM my starting weight to Dona, anything else I need to do?


----------



## glss1/2fll

DisneyKim68 said:


> Good morning all, I would love to join your Biggest Losser Challenge!  I will PM my starting weight to Dona, anything else I need to do?



Nope. You can go back and read the first page, and you can participate in HH and WIN. 

QOTD1: I've been to a class at the Y this morning (5:45 ugh), but it's a stretching class, nothing aerobic. And I've taken my hour walk with my girlfriend. I'm gonna try to get some weight lifting in today at home.

QOTD2: We are park hoppers. Love it! Mostly we do EMH then head to another park for a lunch or dinner reservation and play there until close/bedtime.


----------



## pinkle

Can I join late??????? I have been 'dieting'...'living right' for 1 1/2 years now and I cannot lose that last 5.2 lbs   ARGH!!!!!!!!
I would love some advice from someone who has met there goal and managed to break through that last plateau!


----------



## dumbo_buddy

mikamah said:


> 5am is not fun.  Thank god for tv for those mornings.
> 
> I did 30 min watp type exercises while I watched the news this morning, and if work isn't crazy, I hope to get out on time or a little early, and take a bike ride with michael.
> 
> I am a one park per day.  First trip with ds we had hoppers and only hopped once, and since then, we've done one park per day, with the knowledge that we could add hoppers if we want, but we have never needed to.  Last august was the best.  We did single park with water parks and more, so we did a water park during the day and a regular park at night.  That worked out really well.



nice job getting a work out in this morning! and a bike ride tonight? woot! i still haven't been to a water park (most of my visits are in january and it's often too cold anyway) but once the kiddies are older i have a feeling we'll be there alot! only bad thing about water parks - bathing suits! 



BernardandMissBianca said:


> Morning all!!!
> 
> I just have a second before my day starts. DS14 didn't run today because he's not feeling well so we are up later then usual.
> This morning is filled with camps and swim lessons so I'll be gone for most of the morning.
> Loads to do at home this afternoon though, I need to get this house clean!!!
> 
> Went back to the foot doctor yesterday. He said I need new shoes, the asics curve at the toe but my feet are really straight, must be those corrective shoes I wore as a baby. He recommended New Balance shoes so I need to hunt for those. And because I have new insurance I can now get my boot locally, the other guy from Rhode Island keeps blowing me off so I'm going with the local pharmacy! I hope to call them today and set up an appt.
> 
> QOTD:
> I hope to run today, we'll see if the kiddos cooperate.
> 
> Disney QOTD: We usually get AP's or Park hoppers and we will occasionally hop but mostly we stick to one park a day. DH just likes to have the option of hopping if we want to.
> 
> OK off to make my macchiato! DH taught me how last weekend, so I don't need to dish out Starbucks money anymore!!!!
> 
> I hope everyone has a great day!



oh won't you please share how you make a macchiato at home?? do you have a fancy machine??

good luck finding shoes. i had an injury back in november. i went to a running store to get fitted for sneakers and they made all the difference!!! AND it was nice that the guy didn't sell me the most expensive ones too. 



Disneywedding2010 said:


> *QOTD, Tuesday June 28th: What are YOU doing for exercise today??*
> Won't have an opportunity to exercise today. We are driving home from FL today. Going to be in the car majority of the day.
> 
> *Disney QOTD, June 28th: Are a park hopper or a one-a-day visitor? *
> We do one park a day. I can't handle park hopping anymore. Its to strenous on my body (in wheelchair the entire time).
> 
> 
> I will give a more detailed update when we get to a hotel tonight. We found a house and later realized I couldn't buy that one because I couldn't get financing. I'm going to have to pay cash for a house. So, they went and showed me one in my price range (in the same community that I fell in love with) and I signed papers on that one. Now to get home and get my TX house on the market. Its going to be a busy month.



congrats on finding a house! and so quickly! dh and i always talk about maybe moving to florida. if we can build up his consulting business we'd be able to live pretty much anywhere. just need to build up the business! you know, easy peasy 



RemembertheMagic98 said:


> Thanks Nancy!! We were on Long Beach Island for the vacation and would go to the end of the island where you can see AC in the distance. It was so relaxing
> 
> fun!! love the shore!
> 
> Hi Buffy!  I usually get New Balance at Kohl's   If you can get a 30% off coupon they should be rather inexpensive.
> 
> 
> ********************
> WooHoo! I'm back on the wagon today.  My lower back still hurts so I will take it easy today...laying on the heating pad right now.  Making my list for my grocery run...made sure I ate my breakfast before making it...lol.  Brian has orientation for his summer job today until noon so I am hoping that he will want to head to the pool this afternoon for a bit.  I'm not sure if I can get exercise in today with the bad back but I hope to at least get a walk in before my nail appointment at 5:30.  My feet look like a train wreck after a week at the beach
> 
> Well, off to get some healthy food...promise!!
> Make great choices today my friends!



i am jealous of you getting your tootsies done. i really need to get mine done, just haven't had time. 

welcome back on the wagon! hope your stay is LONG!!



trinaweena said:


> I just had to share, I bought this shirt back in april while visiting some relatives and its always been a little tight even though its a large. Well i put it on today and it felt perfect and I didn't have that "you look pregnant even though its just fat" lump either! i took a picture for evidence!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excuse the crappy cell phone pic! We did do our walk, and i'm glad, the trail was nice although very hot and BUGGY! I'm going to cvs to get some new bugspray tonight. I wish I could find something to put on my face, they seem to be attacking me as i walk! I had my coffee and the dogs enjoyed themselves and now they are sleeping and quiet! Thank heavens!
> 
> One thing I was thinking about on the trail, I've always heard people say I want to fix this about my body but I don't want to do this. Like I want to tone up my legs but i don't want to run. I kind of always thought that way too, I figured I would hate running but I heard it was the absolute best way to burn calories. Well I've found that I love it and I feel so much better! I guess it just goes to show that you should always try something because you never know how much you will actually like it and if you hate it, at least you tried! I'm learning on this journey that there are no quick fixes, it really is a journey and its hard work but its worth it!



wow you look great!!! the shirt fits really well and there are no rolls to be seen. color me jealous!!! congrats on lookin' so fine! woot!!! you go girl!



donac said:


> Exercise is out for today.  My knee is very sore this morning so I am taking it easy.
> 
> We are Park Hoppers.  We always go back to the hotel for a rest in the afternoon.  We either swim or nap and shower and get cleaned up.
> 
> Have to go out this afternoon so I need to shower and get changed.
> 
> Have a happy and healthy day.



ouchie. hope the knee heals soon. rest is very important too!!





Worfiedoodles said:


> I love the New England accents, although it does throw me that my SIL's name is pronouned Donner. I honestly thought she was named for the reindeer until I saw it written Donna



ooo i'm not a fan of the added "r" after words. like, "hey, i have an _ideer_, let's go out to eat tonight!" i-deer? really? 

then again i really can't complain about other people's accents. i don't exactly sound like i'm from nebraska (home of the non-accent)  



DisneyKim68 said:


> Good morning all, I would love to join your Biggest Losser Challenge!  I will PM my starting weight to Dona, anything else I need to do?



just jump right in. introduce yourself and post when you can! we are a pretty supportive group if i do say so myself! 

*****************************************

seriously, why is that EVERY time i finally get a chance to sit down the phone rings? or someone comes over? i put the kiddo down for a nap and fixed myself a salad. i sat down and i LITERALLY thought in my head, "5, 4, 3, 2..." and RRRRRIIINNNGG!! phone rings. it's DH. blah blahing about something about work. i asked him if he asked the boss yet about a september trip. nope. wah.

walked 6 miles today. i'm tired now and need a nap. but of course if i lay down someone will come over. blergh.


----------



## tigger813

Been a long morning. Mom is tired and hurting a lot. We took Dad to his appt and the dr also agreed that they are going to need some type of assisted living. Waiting for Mom's chair to arrive and PT to come by. I have to call the long care company back as they called while we were out. Mom came home and went right to bed. She's upset and didn't sleep well last night though she doesn't remember getting up 3-4 times. I am exhausted and my eyes hurt! 

Gotta get on my dad to keep moving as he has lost a lot of weight which the dr says is muscle because Dad sits around all the time and won't do his exercises. I'm going to make him go up and down the stairs 2-3 times every hour during the day. I'm also going to find the hand weights Mom "stole" from me last time she was at my house. He's going to be lifting those every few hours as well. They really can't afford assisted living so something needs to happen fast! He's a very stubborn German! Mom can't remember things at all today but she didn't sleep much last night. I may have gotten 3 hours. 

I should probably go find something to eat for lunch. I had hoped to stop at Chipotle or 5 Guys on the way home but Mom was hurting too much. Maybe I'll just have a protein bar for now. We need to go out and get more pain killers later so maybe I will be able to get the 5 Guys for supper since Mom and Dad are having quiche!

Keep those prayers coming! I'm only half way through this visit! My niece is on her way to VA so I don't have her to help keep me sane! Hopefully the nap will do Mom some good and she has a good session with PT.

TTFN 

Keep those prayers coming! I need them!!!!!


----------



## snowangel72

Linda THANK YOU for the lovely welcome  I have been working SO hard. I am just so darned determined. I am actually shocked at how well I am doing. I am doing Herbal Life which I find is an "easy" diet for me because I have NO cravings, zero, none which really is key for me. And they sell you these chocolate protein bars which are delish delish delish and healthy. They save me.

Nancy my son pulls those 5am mornings sometimes too and it really tires me out by 3pm! I hear ya!

Trina you look awesome!!!! nice figure! I too have left my is she pregnant belly behind and it feels soooo good.

*WELCOME KIM & PINKLE! *You and I are joining at the same time *waving*
Pinkle I am in Ontario too 

QOTD - ok nothing but I work on my feet, does that count? OH I did dance with the kids for 40 min. so there's that!

Disney QOTD - def. hoppers here!

Ramble about my food...

DH made talapia on the BBQ this weekend and it is DELISH! I am having it on my salads at lunch and I love it, highly rec. it with lemon juice.

Foods I have NOT touched in 8 weeks:

pasta
soda or diet soda
ice cream
potatos
beef
bread
pizza
fries
burgers
"subs"
wraps
bagels
Starbuck's - NOTHING
Tim Horton's - NOTHING - this one is HUGE. This used to be a major food group for me!


----------



## Worfiedoodles

tigger813 said:


> Been a long morning. Mom is tired and hurting a lot. We took Dad to his appt and the dr also agreed that they are going to need some type of assisted living. Waiting for Mom's chair to arrive and PT to come by. I have to call the long care company back as they called while we were out. Mom came home and went right to bed. She's upset and didn't sleep well last night though she doesn't remember getting up 3-4 times. I am exhausted and my eyes hurt!



*Tracey* -- Sending  and  I really hope you are able to get some rest, your mom feels better, and your dad willingly does as you ask. We are all thinking of you. You are giving your parents the most precious gift, your presence. I know you miss Brian and the girls so much, I hope you realize what a wonderful example you are setting for them -- family is important, and they are seeing that through your actions. 

Maria


----------



## Connie96

dumbo_buddy said:


> now, walk me through your taco salad. what do you put in it??



Let's see, it was two cups or so chopped romaine, tomatoes from the garden, about 1/6 of 1 pound 96% lean beef prepared w/reduced sodium taco seasoning, 1/4 cup non-fat cheese, 1/2 cup black beans. Made "dressing" from 1/2 of 100 cal Wholly Guacamole, couple tbls Greek yogurt and 1 tbls salsa. Oh, and 6 Tostitos crunched into bite size and stirred in.



cclovesdis said:


> One more thing...I have only received 3 HH reports. 1 point is great!


Yeah, I was kind of a slacker this week with my fruits and veggies. Will send in my meager points shortly.



dumbo_buddy said:


> QOTD, Tuesday June 28th: What are YOU doing for exercise today??



Well, I guess this is a good day to start exercising again. How 'bout stationary bike? No where near my list of favorite exercises, but very convenient. And air conditioned.



dumbo_buddy said:


> Disney QOTD, June 28th: Are a park hopper or a one-a-day visitor?



Definitely a park hopper. The first time we went in '96, the tickets included all the options. When they split it up, we were still getting park hopper and water parks - although we only got the water park option for Pleasure Island. Since Pleasure Island is now defunct, we will be doing base tickets + park hopper only. (At least until DD completes a couple summers of swim lessons and discovers on her own that the water parks exist.)

********************************

I HAVE A TICKER!!! My very first ever ticker since I joined the DIS in '08. 

Booked flights last night. Haven't booked the package yet, but I have POFQ w/free dining package "on hold" until Saturday. DH wants to continue exploring "options", but we'll definitely book something by the weekend.

I. CAN'T. WAIT.


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

*Dona-* Bushkill falls is near me.  Well its about a 30-40 min drive but I have been there a bunch.  We actually are hoping to get there this summer or fall.  The boys have not done it yet and I think they are at a good age that they will love exploring.

*Karen:* Glad you had a great time at the beach and that your sister was able to enjoy it to.  I bet that was just what she needed.  Your nephew sounds so cute.  4 is a great age.  Sorry to hear about your back injury but Im glad its starting to feel better.

*Laura*: That is insane what happened with your HR rep and your COBRA.  I totally get how your feeling with money stress.  We have had issues come up over the past couple of years and it has been tough.  It really wears on you.  Hang in there.  Good luck with the job search

*Tracey:* I agree with Maria...you are giving your parents and family a great gift of love.  I know it is so tough on you to be there and not have your dh and kids to lean on.  You are an amazing woman and doing an amazing job.  Hang in there.

*Trina:*  You look faboulous!!!!!!!!!  Very skinny and def. not pregnant.

*Mel* Wow that is quite an accomplishment to cut out all that yucky food.  Way to go I can hear the determination in your post.  Very inspiring.

*Connie* for the ticker and for booking the trip.  Are you going to do a PTR???

**********************************************************

QOTD- As far as exercise I will probably try to run again tonight.  I ran for 30 min last night too.  

QOTD- I am not a big park hopper fan.  I prefer to do one park per day.  I just find it easier.  We paid for the hopper when we went as a family and never hopped once...I had the anxiety that if I didnt get it I would need it.  So I wasted money.  We  did however get the hopper when we went for the princess since it was a shorter trip.  We hopped one day splitting AK in the am and DHS in the pm and then my mom and aunt went to MK that night for the parade.  So I guess in that case it worked for us.  

Today has been a pretty good day.  I have lost the .8 I gained from the wkend so hopefully I can shed some weight before I weigh in on thur.  I am off on friday and I use the doctor scale here.  

I plan on having bbq boneless porkchops on the grill tonight with corn on the cob.  

The boys most likely are sleeping over at my parents tonight and they are going to the philly zoo tomorrow.  I am jealous...I love the zoo.  But Im happy that they will have a great time.  

It will be nice to have an evening to myself tonight.


----------



## bellebookworm9

dumbo_buddy said:


> QOTD, Tuesday June 28th: What are YOU doing for exercise today??



Today is going to be my rest day. I was thinking about doing a short Zumba workout, but I have too much studying to do, stuff for class, need to make dinner, and get to bed really early, like 9pm.



> Disney QOTD, June 28th: Are a park hopper or a one-a-day visitor?



One day visitor. We do tend to take afternoon breaks and then return though.

Today was Day 2 of work training. I went to bed early last night, but sleep was kind of in and out. I was up at 6:15, then had training from 8-3. Now I'm just super tired and thinking about taking a nap. I did alright with eating, and I'm going to have the last serving of chicken pot pie for dinner, plus make and freeze the WW chicken enchiladas recipe. I normally despise chicken, so the fact that I bought the giant club pack and am making the effort to cook it all is huge!


----------



## JacksLilWench

dumbo_buddy said:


> GOOD MORNING!
> 
> QOTD, Tuesday June 28th: What are YOU doing for exercise today??


I'm actually just about to put on socks and my shoes to go for a good 30min walk with a friend of mine.  It's become a nice little activity to do, and we get a chance to catch up on her crazy life, haha




dumbo_buddy said:


> Disney QOTD, June 28th: Are a park hopper or a one-a-day visitor?



Just a one-a-day...I can't keep up if we change parks, it's just too much stress, lol.  Apparently, I get stressed out a little too easily 



snowangel72 said:


> Linda THANK YOU for the lovely welcome  I have been working SO hard. I am just so darned determined. I am actually shocked at how well I am doing. I am doing Herbal Life which I find is an "easy" diet for me because I have NO cravings, zero, none which really is key for me. And they sell you these chocolate protein bars which are delish delish delish and healthy. They save me.
> 
> Nancy my son pulls those 5am mornings sometimes too and it really tires me out by 3pm! I hear ya!
> 
> Trina you look awesome!!!! nice figure! I too have left my is she pregnant belly behind and it feels soooo good.
> 
> *WELCOME KIM & PINKLE! *You and I are joining at the same time *waving*
> Pinkle I am in Ontario too
> 
> QOTD - ok nothing but I work on my feet, does that count? OH I did dance with the kids for 40 min. so there's that!
> 
> Disney QOTD - def. hoppers here!
> 
> Ramble about my food...
> 
> DH made talapia on the BBQ this weekend and it is DELISH! I am having it on my salads at lunch and I love it, highly rec. it with lemon juice.
> 
> Foods I have NOT touched in 8 weeks:
> 
> pasta
> soda or diet soda
> ice cream
> potatos
> beef
> bread
> pizza
> fries
> burgers
> "subs"
> wraps
> bagels
> *Starbuck's* - NOTHING
> Tim Horton's - NOTHING - this one is HUGE. This used to be a major food group for me!



Wait.....Starbucks isn't a food group?  When did this happen?!


----------



## momofdjc

Sorry I've been MIA.  The past week has been crazy with baseball activities for my 2 ds.  Games almost every night for the older one and the year end party for the younger one.

QOTD, Tuesday June 28th: What are YOU doing for exercise today??

I am doing C25k w2d3 tonight

Disney QOTD, June 28th: Are a park hopper or a one-a-day visitor? 

We park hop.  We like to spend most evenings at Epcot and not worry about where we are eating dinner.


----------



## Rose&Mike

*Tracey*--Hang in there.



snowangel72 said:


> Please sign me up
> 
> I started on my way already. I am doing a high protein, low calorie, low fat diet. I have lost 20 lbs but still have a ways to go.
> 
> I eat fish and salad every day at work and it's doing the trick.
> 
> I am starting my exercise routine next week.
> 
> My name is Mel


Welcome! Please read the first page of the thread when you get a chance. Weigh-in days are on Fridays, but you can pm donac your starting weight today. Let us know if you have any questions.



dumbo_buddy said:


> QOTD, Tuesday June 28th: What are YOU doing for exercise today??
> 
> Disney QOTD, June 28th: Are a park hopper or a one-a-day visitor?



Uggh, you had to ask this today! I am being a slacker and skipping my scheduled run--actually I'm going to do it tomorrow instead. Does walking 1/2 way around the stadium tonight to get my g-f beer count as exercise? Usually I make Mike do it, so it would be exercise if I did it right? And we are definitely park hoppers. We've been know to hit three parks in a day depending on what we want to do. 



DisneyKim68 said:


> Good morning all, I would love to join your Biggest Losser Challenge!  I will PM my starting weight to Dona, anything else I need to do?


Welcome! Please read the first page of the thread when you get a chance. Weigh-in days are on Fridays, but you can pm donac your starting weight today. Let us know if you have any questions.




pinkle said:


> Can I join late??????? I have been 'dieting'...'living right' for 1 1/2 years now and I cannot lose that last 5.2 lbs   ARGH!!!!!!!!
> I would love some advice from someone who has met there goal and managed to break through that last plateau!


Welcome! Please read the first page of the thread when you get a chance. Weigh-in days are on Fridays, but you can pm donac your starting weight today. Let us know if you have any questions.

So here's my thoughts on those last 5 pounds. Pamela will probably have some ideas too at some point.

Journal--I know it's a pain, but really look at how many calories you are getting compared to the amount of activity. You could either be getting too few or too many calories. Too few will stall your loss. It took me about 6 months to lose the last 10 pounds. If my math is correct that works out to about .5 a week--so don't get too frustrated if it is going slowly. Do you lift weights? I have found strength training just a couple of times a week really helps with toning and weight loss. How much are you exercising? Is there room to increase your workouts by just a bit? Last, revisit your goal again? Is it realistic? What's going to happen if you don't lose those last 5 pounds? 




Connie96 said:


> I HAVE A TICKER!!! My very first ever ticker since I joined the DIS in '08.
> 
> Booked flights last night. Haven't booked the package yet, but I have POFQ w/free dining package "on hold" until Saturday. DH wants to continue exploring "options", but we'll definitely book something by the weekend.
> 
> I. CAN'T. WAIT.


Fabulous!


----------



## pinkle

Rose&Mike said:


> *Tracey*--Hang in there.
> 
> 
> Welcome! Please read the first page of the thread when you get a chance. Weigh-in days are on Fridays, but you can pm donac your starting weight today. Let us know if you have any questions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So here's my thoughts on those last 5 pounds. Pamela will probably have some ideas too at some point.
> 
> Journal--I know it's a pain, but really look at how many calories you are getting compared to the amount of activity. You could either be getting too few or too many calories. Too few will stall your loss. It took me about 6 months to lose the last 10 pounds. If my math is correct that works out to about .5 a week--so don't get too frustrated if it is going slowly. Do you lift weights? I have found strength training just a couple of times a week really helps with toning and weight loss. How much are you exercising? Is there room to increase your workouts by just a bit? Last, revisit your goal again? Is it realistic? What's going to happen if you don't lose those last 5 pounds?
> 
> 
> 
> Fabulous!



Thanks!!!! I run 5 Km about 3 times a week, maybe more (depending on the week..I aim for 5 times!)  I have never journaled (LAZY!)  That's a good idea.


----------



## tigger813

Thanks everyone! You have all brought tears to my eyes with all your love, concern and understanding. I know I'm doing the right thing and the girls and Brian are doing well though Brian said Izzie is driving him crazy! She woke him up at 2 this morning as she forgot to put on a Pull Up. They went to the library this afternoon and then to Kimballs which is an amazing ice cream place about 2 miles from our house. They had dinner from the grill there tonight and had some ice cream. Tomorrow morning Ash gets her braces on so I'm not sure how that will go. She also wants to go to something at the library tomorrow night. Brian's sister is going over for a visit on Thursday night.  

Having been through a similar situation, though in the same state, with Brian's parents when they were sick and passed away he totally understands. They are having extra special bonding time!

Another thunderstorm is rumbling through now. We desparately need the rain but not the loud rumbles. 

Mom is sleeping again. I don't think she is eating enough food with her medicine. I'm going to have to get some food in her with her next round of medicine. She is in her new chair so I guess she is comfortable.

Looking forward to meeting Shawn on Saturday morning. I saw where the Starbucks is and it is 2 miles from my parents house so if there is a problem while I'm gone I can get back quickly!

I hope to finish listening to last week's podcasts tonight or tomorrow.

Man, can my mother snore!!!!!

TTFN  Tigger is most appreciative of all your kind words!


----------



## pjlla

dumbo_buddy said:


> we are doing meatless monday too. ravioli with peas and shallots with a little lemon zest. just have to watch my portion (but i don't wanna!)
> 
> [please oh please tell me how you make your couscous salad. i am looking for non-hot things to eat during the summer and i come up with pb&j.
> 
> Not sure if you are interested or not, but my couscous salad recipe is over on the BL dinner thread!
> 
> ann is really a sweet woman. she works really hard at weight watchers. her quotes are always funny too. my uncle michael (who writes for family circle magazine. next time you're shopping, pick up the mag and flip to the food section. michael tyrrell always has some article in there) always posts about the food that he's making/eating and every once in a while ann will comment "23 points" or something. lol!
> 
> Famous food people!  One is famous for eating and writing about it... the other is Disboard famous for NOT eating it!
> 
> **********************************
> 
> this morning i ran 3 miles and then walked another two. i had an herbalife shake with frozen fruit  and it was delish. lunch was a nice big salad along with a serving of morningstar corn dogs. i was craving them. heh. after nap we went to the pool club and hung there for a couple hours. thomas has an ice pop that turned his hands blue. i had a few french fries and some pretzels. usually i get to the club and get chicken tenders and fries and an ice cream and so i consider the few fries a little victory.
> 
> i hear the water boiling! time to make dinner!
> 
> oh, and hey, while you're DISing...go have a glass of water. that means YOU!!!!



Thanks for the water reminder.  THat is where I drop the ball when I'm not working. 



bellebookworm9 said:


> Well, I had day 1 of job training today, so I had to plan lunch in advance. I had one bowl of cereal for breakfast. For lunch I had a roast beef sandwich, cucumbers, blueberries, yogurt. I stopped on the way home for a McFlurry from McDonald's because I just really wanted one, and I know it's better to eat what I want then not, and then end up binging later. I came home and Mom made a reduced fat chicken pot pie for dinner, and I had a bit of applesauce as well.
> 
> I noticed they have snack size McFlurry's now too.  And nice job planning your lunch ahead!
> 
> 
> 
> Splash & Big Thunder, because they are just great rides. Test Track, because it's the first thrill ride I ever got Mom to go on. Soarin' and Tower of Terror because they are my favorites. *And the American Adventure because it makes me teary every time. *
> 
> Me too!  The family just doesn't get it though.
> 
> Well, apart from my eating already listed, really all I did was sit in training for 7 hours today. The room was freezing-definitely bringing a sweatshirt tomorrow. By the time I left my butt hurt from sitting for so long and now I'm itching to exercise, so going to do that in a bit. But first I need to do some GRE stuff, and after running I have to watch some short videos for the online class I'm taking. Didn't have time to do much more than skim just now, but I'm hoping everyone else's days were good as well!



AT least when you are cold you are burning extra calories!!



lisah0711 said:


> The pasta salad that I made over the week-end is really easy-peasy and cold.  Chop up a red bell pepper and a couple of stalks of broccoli.  Boil up some pasta -- I use rotini.  Put the bell pepper and broccoli in for the last three minutes of cooking the pasta.  Rinse the pasta and vegetables under cold water and drain well. Toss with some chopped up italian salami and diced mozzarella cheese (you could use string cheese but it's not as good as the ball kind of mozzarella).  Serve with Kraft Fat-Free Italian dressing and parmesan cheese.  We usually just fix individual servings because if you toss it with the dressing it gets absorbed and you have to add more dressing with the left overs.
> 
> 
> Good idea with the dressing.  I find the same problem when I make pasta salad and potato salad.... by day two the dressing is all "gone" and I need to add more.





donac said:


> Our weekend of camping had some good and bad points.
> 
> We were driving up with some friends.  we thought that we were leaving at 1 but they called and we didn't leave until 2:15 and at that we had to go back to their house for something before we hit the road.
> 
> We got to the camp and unloaded our gear and set up our cots and chairs.  We used the tents that the scouts will use next week.  They were set up the first week in June.
> 
> We had gotten a call before we left that we could not go tubing.  With all the rain and snow melt this season the river was running very fast.  A normal 3 hour trip would only take 1 hour.  So no one was tubing.  they were letting people raft but they were very cautious about that.  I did not want to do that.  I can swim but I prefer lakes and pools.  I was afraid of water until I was about 10 and I still have a very big fear.  I have never rafted and I didn't want to start this past weekend.  Besides the water was COLD.  I hate cold water.
> 
> We had dinner at a little place that my dh and his friend go to every year.  I had a great grilled veggie panini but it was too big and I took some of the bread off and just ate the veggies. Then we met up with some other people who had also come up for the weekend.  Dh had a beer and chocolate cake.  I had 2 bites of it but that was all since I thought it was too dry.
> 
> I had a great night sleep and we got up almost at 7.  All meals were included in our reservation because the kids were starting to come up to get the camp ready for summer camp.  It was really nice that they had fresh fruit for every meal.  I missed the make your omlet on Sat and had pancakes.  For lunch they had sandwiches but also some hot dishes, one of which was grilled veggies.
> 
> After breakfast dh and I went for a hike around the lake.  It was little bit more than I wanted to do but I made it.  Dh stepped in one spot and almost lost both his sandles.  He got them back and had to wash them off before he proceeded on the rest of the hike.  We got back to the campsite (which was uphill and I layed down for a few minutes and next thing I knew it was 45 mnutes later.
> 
> After lunch we went to Bushkill Falls.  It is called the Niagra of PA.  I have been there before.  We did one of the shorter hikes but it was beautiful.  Since they had so much water the falls were beautiful.  SO much water rushing down.  If I get a chance I will post a couple of pictures.
> 
> We got back in time for dinner.  They had prime rib and I added a salad.  We skipped dessert since we had ice cream as a snack at the falls.
> 
> After dinner we went back to the campsite and I knitted while a couple of other people read.  We had a campfire and I only had one smore.
> 
> Yesterday was another story.  we packed up before breakfast (old boy scout habit that dh has).  We left soon after breakfast (scrambled eggs and fruit).  Our friends were driving.  They wanted to go to their cabin in NY state because friends of theirs were up there and told them that the porch had some problems.  Our friends are going up in two weeks to fix it so they wanted to stop and see what they needed to bring up.  we thought we were only going for a quick stop.  My gf started walking the property.  We were there for an hour.  After we left there we had to stop for lunch sinceit was now 12.  We never got home until 4.  It was along time in the car.
> 
> I did a lot of walking, especially up hill and a lot of steps at the falls so I was very stiff yesterday.  I am feeling better today but I was very sore yesterday.
> 
> We had a good time but we decided that I am not going with our friends in 2 weeks to work on their cabin.  We  thought it would be good to keep her our of the guys hair but we found out another couple were going up so it was getting too crowded.  Dh may go up but I think he is still thinking about it.
> 
> We had a great time and got to know some scouters that we never knew before.  I will do this again next year.  It was nice not to have to cook.
> 
> Thanks for letting me ramble.
> 
> Have a nice evening.



Sounds like a fun weekend overall.... especially the not cooking!  Sorry you had to miss out on tubing, but chances are even if the water wasn't running so fast, it still would have been fairly chilly.  

I certainly don't mind you rambling..... as  a rule I don't find you to be a useless rambler (unlike myself at times   ), so when you start "talking" I pay attention!!



JacksLilWench said:


> Well, I kinda sorta planned my meal. lol.  I knew what I wanted for breakfast, I just didn't know how lunch was gonna go- I started a new job this morning and wasn't sure where I was going to eat lunch, what they were gonna have, etc.  But it ended up they had some YUMMY sushi with tuna and shrimp.  So I had that and some water.  And I stayed OP for the rest of the day too!
> 
> MMMM... sushi.  That is a nice lunch for the company to provide!  And nice job staying OP all day!
> 
> I am exhausted from today!  I couldn't sleep well at all last night because of how early I had to go to bed, and got up way earlier than normal this morning.  And I get to do it again all this week, lol!  Tomorrow and Wednesday I go back into downtown Charlotte, then Thursday and Friday I go to my home hospital and f\really get into the nitty-gritty.  It's so exciting!



Sounds like a great week!  Enjoy it.



tigger813 said:


> Evening all,
> 
> Rough start to the evening. My sister came over and said something my mother didn't like, "You hurt so because you have cancer!" I'm going to have to tell her to stop saying that! The fentanyl patch was wearing off so she needed htat and she wanted to drink her wine before having a pain pill so she waited too long. She's getting comfortable now. I threatened her with an anxiety pill if she didn't calm down. I just put on Meet the Parents for them to watch and hopefully laugh during.
> 
> Had a strawberry daiquiri this afternoon. We had spaghetti and meatballs for supper. I'm afraid it's going to be a long night!
> 
> Just got off the phone with Brian and the girls and now I want to cry I miss them so much! Trying to find things without me there is driving me crazy! They can't find Ash's library card or the summer reading program forms. They want to go to the library for awhile tomorrow.
> 
> Well, I'm going to go watch the movie with my parents for awhile. I hope to finish listening to the podcasts sometime tonight.
> 
> Looking forward to meeting Shawn and her DH sometime Saturday for coffee/tea I hope!
> 
> TTFN



Oh my............  Sorry they are having troubles at home.  THat makes it so much tougher to be away.  



cclovesdis said:


> I have to apologize. I went MIA for no real reason. I wasn't even that busy. Wait a minute. Am I really talking about myself?
> 
> This morning started out with a nice vertigo spell. I was quite taken off guard. I hadn't had one in so long-well, at least a few weeks. But, that is great for me. No meds needed and all I had to do was call my "temp" doctor and have his secretary leave a note in my chart for when my real doctor returns from maternity leave. The episode was longer than usual, though, but once it stopped, I was good to go for the day.
> 
> Glad you were good to go once the episode ended.
> 
> Today was not at all OP. I overate, got sick x2, and was told I had to eat dinner even though I wasn't at all hungry. I did do 7+ miles on the recumbent bike, so there's hope.
> 
> And, P, if my memory serves me correctly, those "khakis" you are wondering about are my "car keys." I used to live on the NH seacoast. I get some weird looks when I speak and forget all my /r/.
> 
> Yup.... we drop 'em where they are needed and add them where they are not!!Have a great day tomorrow everyone!
> 
> One more thing...I have only received 3 HH reports. 1 point is great!





my3princes said:


> I had hoped to find time to really check in tonight, but Hunter had an earache when I got home.  I was able to get him an appointment to see the doctor.  He has an ear infection.  We then ran to watch DH and oldest son play LAX.  Got there just after oldest took a ball to the well....family jewels.  He was wearing a cup, but it still hurt.  He's icing the area now
> I need to get to bed as work again early.



Or as my DS calls them.... the "kiwis"!   

 Sorry about the earache.  Always something, isn't it.  



trinaweena said:


> Pamela, I do not want you to think that I was angry with you for what you said. I understand being blunt trust me! I understand you are only trying to help and I appreciate that. That being said, I will probably still treat myself to the occasional hot dog! I did make low fat carrot pumpkin muffins last night instead of cupcakes so baby steps!
> 
> I'm SO glad you aren't angry.  But I wouldn't blame you if you were.  I went back and re-read my post and I was a little over the top.  This is all about finding the RIGHT BALANCE with your eating.... indulging in some things and reducing others.  And each person is going to have something that they feel is worth the points/calories that someone else doesn't care about.  Obviously the mac and dogs were something that you crave that I don't care about.  So finding a way to manage that craving is a good idea.
> 
> Lowfat carrot pumpkin muffins..... MMMM!  I don't make pumpkin bread/muffins very often any more since DS is very allergic to pumpkin.  But I do love it.  Try adding crushed pineapple sometime (with the carrot and pumpkin).... very delicious!
> 
> 
> Yes I'm def saving it as a treat. And I never have buns or if i do its probably two bites and the rest go to the dogs. (Having dogs makes me eat less haha!) I don't know what it is but I just get these CRAVINGS for hot dogs! Especially if I see sauerkraut!
> 
> We eat sauerkraut just once a year.  When we are with my Penn-Dutch SIL on New Year's Day.  It is their tradition to start the year with pork and sauerkraut.  I really like the stuff, but the rest of my family.....  I have a jar sitting in my cupboard, but I never open it because  I can't imagine eating the entire jar myself!
> 
> Well how did I do today?
> 
> I RAN A MILE!!!! WOO HOO!!!!
> 
> This feels like such a huge accomplishment! Usually when I do my C25K i'm walking/running 2 miles. Today I did 4 miles and after i finished my C25k workout i wanted to see if I could do a mile straight through. Told myself i could stop every 1/4 if i needed to but i did the whole mile straight through! I thought me and my dog were going to die haha!
> 
> Just 2 miles away from my 5k!!!
> 
> That is a HUGE accomplishment!  Great job!
> 
> As far as eating I stayed OP pretty much. Well I didn't really have a plan but I had one in my head and i stuck to it. I'm getting really bad at tracking my food and drinking my water I NEED to get back on it! Any suggestions motivation wise?
> 
> My plan before bed tonight? Plan my meals for the next two days including counting the calories ahead of time! I think that should help as far as food tracking, if its already done it will be easier to stick to! (Of course after that mile run im just exhausted!)



GREAT plan!



RemembertheMagic98 said:


> *I'm baaaaack!!!*
> 
> I missed you guys soooo much!!  11 days at the beach with no internet!!  It was such heaven!!  We had perfect weather with NO rain, winds off the ocean, and quality time with my family!!
> 
> I wasn't sure how things were going to go since my sister had only lost the baby the week before and had to have the surgery to remove the baby two days before she arrived at the shore.  She did really well.  She wanted to talk about it and we all mourned together.  She and my BIL will get the pathology report on the 5th so we are hoping to find out what happened.  It was bittersweet leaving the house yesterday since we had spent so much time together.  They will be coming up here to see me for my birthday in 2 weeks
> 
> I have to tell you, my nephew is a trip!  He's 4 years old going on 20!  He laughs at everything and just says the funniest things!  We built sandcastles, jumped waves, and played games at the arcade.  He is obsessed with the song "Firework" and sang it (chorus only) at least 5 times a day.  By the end of the week I had him singing "Hot, Hot, Hot".  We waved hello to Atlantic City everyday, said good morning to the birds, sand, waves and seashells when we arrived at the beach.  We even flew his kite....unfortunately we had a "kite incident" when he let go by accident...which lead to my mom and sister running down the beach after it and leaving me with a hysterically crying Brady!!  They finally caught up with the kite, but that was the end of our kiting adventure!
> 
> Today began my first day of summer....unemployed.  I had sooo much to do!  Laundry, car wash, gas station, library, drop off my clothes donation to the church, sort through the mail...and I didn't even get to the grocery store!  I unfortunately wrenched my back last Wednesday when I was plastering the ceiling.  When we are at the shore house I do some work to get it ready for the season (I manage the house for Brian).  My dad and I renovated the bathroom and fixed some cracks in the ceiling.  I think it's just the way I was turning but if it doesn't get better I have to go to the doctor I am so hoping that it doesn't come to that!! So I am typing to you all from my bed with a heating pad on my back.  It seems to help a great deal
> 
> My eating was not so wonderful at the beach.  I stuck to my g-f diet but I have to tell you, the funnel cake was calling me...and calling me....and calling me!  The local bakery was my savior with g-f brownies!! And you know you can't go wrong with ice cream in a cup...I didn't miss the cone.  Due to my back, I was limited to walks on the beach and know that I will be canceling my trainer on Wednesday.  Getting back on the wagon tomorrow after I hit the Farmers Market and Stop and Shop.  I LOVE g-f Rice Krispies!!!  They totally rock and taste just like regular ones!  A big thanks to Amazon.com for getting them to me before I left!!
> 
> Sooooo, I am happy to be back and so happy to be back here with you guys!  I have missed 17 pages of posts and I really don't think I will be going back to catch up  My goal is to check in here every morning and every evening just to get some normalcy in my days of leisure
> 
> Thanks for all the support my friends and I am so glad to be back



Sounds like you had so much fun! And I'm glad your sister was able to enjoy herself.   I'm envious on your 11 day vacation!  The best we've ever done is about 8 days.  DH always feels like he wants a full day at home before going back to work, but if it were up to me we would leave at 5pm on the last day of work and return at 8pm the night before work starts again!  

Glad you were able to find some g-f treats.  Hope the back gets better soon.



Zhoen said:


> DD4 first asked me "Mommy, why does the frog say "nice junk in the trunk?"  I explained it.  Now she's going "Mommy, nice junk in the trunk!"  Arghhh...
> 
> PS- checking back in to say "I did it" as in, my physical therapy... it's quite possible I may never walk again...



Haven't seen tht movie yet and perhaps we should just skip it!!



snowangel72 said:


> Please sign me up
> 
> I started on my way already. I am doing a high protein, low calorie, low fat diet. I have lost 20 lbs but still have a ways to go.
> 
> I eat fish and salad every day at work and it's doing the trick.
> 
> I am starting my exercise routine next week.
> 
> My name is Mel



WELCOME Mel!  Glad you have you along!  Twenty pounds is great!

What kind of fish are you eating with your lunch?  Same thing every day or do you switch it up?  Cold or hot?  Just curious.

Anyhow, I think some other folks have chimed in already, but just in case, be sure to go back and read page one for all of the info you need here and then PM your starting weight to donac.  It's as easy as that!!



mackeysmom said:


> So I’ve been MIA for the week – trying to enjoy my “staycation”.
> 
> Food-wise, I did so-so.  Could have made some better choices, but most definitely made better choices than I would have in the past.  I can tell you, though – my stomach was not happy.  I will not go into “TMI” territory, but I can no longer handle heavy, greasy foods the way I used to.
> 
> I managed to stay exactly the same in terms of weight.  You may recall that my goal was to maintain – so I was happy.   I was able to get in four of my daily 3-mile walks in, but didn’t do any of my C25K.   I was also pleased to report a loss of 2 inches in the WIN challenge.
> 
> Non diet related – my week has been crazy.   Where to start??
> 
> I am currently unemployed and am getting my health insurance through COBRA.   Each month I send my check to the HR guy at my old company.    On Tuesday, my old HR guy informs me that the insurance company contacted him and said that they made an error and have been under-billing me.  Not only has my premium increased, they are demanding to be paid the difference between the two amounts for all of the months that they billed in error.  We are talking about several thousand dollars.  The insurance company is taking no responsibility, stating that my HR guy should have caught the error and the fault lies on his end.    It is unclear as to whether or not I currently have health insurance.
> 
> I also had a job interview this week (actually, two –but with the same company).  I’m on the fence about my feelings for the job – I need a job because unemployment just doesn’t cut it and I’m dipping into my emergency fund by nearly $1200 each month.  The job I applied for is way less $$ than I was making at my last job  and will still leave me short each month, so I’ll have to get a part-time job.  It is also not in the field I went back to school for, and it is a job many, many, many levels beneath my experience and my expertise.   On the other hand, it is a job that will have benefits in six months (and considering my COBRA issues …).
> 
> I am probably putting the cart before the horse since they haven’t even offered me the job yet – but I’m still running the scenarios in my head.
> 
> And if that wasn’t enough stress, my cat Sunny (who’s medical issues I cited a few weeks ago as my reason for “falling off the diet wagon”) is still having problems.   We’ve been to the vet two more times, and he’s now on his second round of antibiotics.  I’m shelling $$ out hand over fist for him and he’s only been with me for less than 6 weeks. (He’s a rescue that I recently adopted to keep Blackie company after Mackey passed away.)
> 
> Obviously, all of these things have made for a very stressful week.  In the past I probably would have gone WAAAY overboard in terms of emotional eating, but I think I kept things in check more or less.
> 
> That’s my story – now I’m off to catch up on a week’s worth of threads.
> - Laura



Oh my.... glad the stay-cation was good, but sorry about the COBRA issues and the vet bills.  How sweet of you to adopt though.  I bet I can beat you though, with "cost per time owned".  

I took in a stray (tiny kitten) from the street (literally... sitting in the road one night) about 7pm-ish one night, he stayed in the laundry room for the night (covered in fleas, didn't want to expose my other cat), didn't look good in the morning (about 6am) so instead of waiting for my regular vet to open, I took him to the emergency vet "in town."  He was so badly flea anemic that they offered two options... blood transfusions that would cost me in the thousands and no guaranteed outcome or euthanasia.  I opted for the euthanasia, as I didn't have $2K sitting around that I didn't know what to do with.  

That kitten that I "owned" less than 12 hours cost me approximately $135.... not including gas to drive to the vet.  And that was with the cheapo "bury him in the yard at home" option, versus the vet cremation!



glss1/2fll said:


> Sounds like you are doing great! Just PM your weight to donac and you are on your way!
> 
> Well, I'm back at the end of the day to earn my "points." Unfortunately, I didn't do so hot. I never made it to the grocery store so no fresh veggies/fruit in the house. Instead of a healthy snack like yogurt I had several fistfuls of Costco's chocolate covered almonds!  Must be getting PMS--can I blame it on that?! NO. It was all me, me, me. But had a nice dinner: chicken, lots of broccoli and a bit of mashed potatoes (so slap my hand!). Done eating for the day and ready to start fresh tomorrow. I've decided that between my usual workout routine when I roll out of bed and walk with my girlfriend I'm going to start eating oatmeal. Yes, the maple brown sugar instant packets aren't the best, but I'll try it for a while and see if I like it. If oatmeal works then I'll switch to cooking my own and adding healthier stuff.
> 
> MMM.... oatmeal.  If you find you aren't loving it, don't give up.  I don't care at all for instant oatmeal..... for me, the longer it has to cook the more I like it.  Quick oats are good, regular oats are better, and steel cut oats are the BEST!  But honestly 20 minutes isn't that big a deal.  I get the water going, throw in the oats and salt, give it a stir, set the timer for 5 minutes, go do something else, come back for a stir, set the timer for another 5 minutes.... etc, etc.
> 
> I also find the that instant packets are TOO sweet!  I find that just a single tsp of brown sugar plus a bit of stevia is sweet enough for me.  And if I want to bulk it up, I might chop an apple and microwave it for a minute to soften it and add that to the oatmeal..... and/or raisins, craisins, peaches (even canned peaches are good in oatmeal), banana.  Lots of good choices with oatmeal!  Hope you can enjoy adding this new food to your menu!
> 
> BronxNancy: I don't have a smart phone so no fancy technology to tell me how far I've gone. Maybe in my future I'll get one. Hate to say this but if I were my husband I would already have gone to the store and bought a million gadgets to do/measure exactly what I want. Why is it that I can't justify the cost? Probably because I think of the $3K to repair the car the eldest damaged, the fact that his baseball team wants to travel to Arizona next spring break and that's another huge amount. The youngest starts high school and athletic fees have gone up. Now we'll be paying them for two. The list goes on and on!!!! I need chocolate.



OMG!  ARe you married to my DH?  I've been on this "healthier" journey for going on 4 years now.... but I didn't even buy a decent food scale until last year (or maybe the year before)... and even THEN I asked for it for a birthday gift!  Same with exercise stuff.... including good running shoes!  I waited a long time before I started investing in this stuff for myself.  

But he decides a few months ago that he wants to be "healthier" and has started investing lots of $$ in supplements and vitamins!  I'll bet we've had a UPS delivery of some sort of "pills" once a week for the past few months it seems!  And honestly.... while I think some of this stuff can be really helpful, I think some of it is just a HUGE waste of time and money!   He just can't seem to do anything like this in moderation. 

What's most frustrating about this is that he was on this same "kick" a few years ago and then just gave up.... and I finally, after more than a year, cleaned out all of the VERY expired pills and tossed them.  I'll bet I tossed out $200+ worth of supplements and vitamins.... many of which were unopened!  

Sure, I want him to be healthier.  I'm THRILLED that he continued to lose weight after his accident-induced diet.... he looks GREAT!  And YOUNGER!  But I just wish he would add this stuff in GRADUALLY!  

OOooopss... sorry.  Rant over! 



Graciesmom77 said:


> Hey guys, how was everyones day?
> 
> I got a lot accomplished today, entire kitchen cleaned and all cabinets organized. I must have thrown 3 garbage bags away of stuff that I was always afraid of throwing away in case I needed it. I never need it so "bye bye junk"!
> 
> Did ok on food and had veggie tacos for breakfast, ( I know, weird, but they were already made, so fast was the most important thing to qualify as breakfast) and veggie burgers and sweet potaotes for lunch. I had breakfast for dinner (I know I know.... weirdo) and no snacks, too busy cleaning.
> 
> Actually, veggie tacos sound delicious! Recipe??
> 
> And you did mix it up, but you ate three healthy meals today and that is what counts, right??
> 
> Emma was feeling better this afternoon and wsa very mad that she wasnt allowed to go out and play (mean mommy) but woke up about 30 minutes after falling asleep crying and the darn fever was back. She is resting comfortably now and hopefully will sleep all night. I think I will call Dr. in the morning though.
> 
> I just finished reading the Duggars new book. I love them! Such a sweet family. I hate when people say mean things about them and they don't know anything about them. They really are great loving people. I wish I could be more patient like the Mom Michelle. She's so sweet!
> 
> I hope you all have a great day and I will check in tomorrow.



Hope DD feels better soon!



tigger813 said:


> Just need to whine a minute!
> 
> I've been up 3 times already with my mom tonight! I've gotten maybe 90 minutes of sleep. I think she's back to sleep now. I've found myself lying here waiting for her to say I need to get up. When we're up she must ask me 5 times if I'm ok! It's 3 in the morning! Gotta take Dad to an appt this morning and then stop at the grocery store. I think I want a good 5 Guys Burger if we can stop on the way home. If I do that I will have a shake for supper.
> 
> Going to try and get some sleep before she wakes up again!
> 
> And I really miss by DH and girls! I talk to them once or twice a day and told them that I'm going to sit in the back seat with them when they pick me up at the airport Monday I don't care how uncomfortable it is in the back seat in the middle! I'm sleeping with the little stuffed things they gave me to bring.
> 
> TTFN







my3princes said:


> Good Morning
> 
> I'm trying to get my mind OP this morning.  I think I've already gained almost 4 lbs this week Some of it is PMS, but most of it is sitting on my hiney for 10 hours at work.  I know that I'm eating more than I should during the day even if it is a nutragrain bar or low cal snack.  I'm shopping tonight so I'll grab some fruit and raw carrots to knaw on at work the rest of the week.  I feel so bloated and crappy I NEED to get back on track, no more excuses.  We need to make healthier dinners too, this grabbing things on the go, even if it's not fast food it is not the best choices.



I know the bloated feeling.  NOt sure what is up with me, but if I feel this way on Friday I figure I'm on my way to a good gain too.  It isn't the eating, but probably the reduced exercise schedule isn't helping.

Could you spend some time on your next day off cooking some meals ahead to have in the freezer?  Or plan some crockpot meals?  



mikamah said:


> Good morning friends,
> 
> I'm sorry I've been mia as well, and it shows in my eating. lol.  We had a mass for my mom's anniversary sunday, and then a bbq, where I was conscious of what I ate, but indulged in a few beergaritas, and I didn't track, and I know that means I ate way more than I thought.  It was a nice family day, just my siblings and families, and we had a lot of laughs.
> Today is ds's last day of school, so we watched a movie last night after work, and I'm not sure what we'll do tonight.  I work til 5:30, but might get tomorrow off, which would be great, then we could celebrate no school tonight.
> 
> Okay.... what the heck is a beergarita and would I like it???
> 
> You guys were cracking me up with the accent talk, and really Lisa, saying youre R's is over rated.   Actually, watching all the news on Whitey Bulger, and listening to some of the victim's families, I thought, do I really sound like that too?
> 
> Yes, you probably do!!
> 
> We crack up on living with the land because our first trip ds was scared of everything, so he asked the cm as we entered the que if it was a scary ride, and she said only if you're afraid of vegetables.  Sorry, I know i've said that before here.
> 
> YOu have, but it is so funny it bear repeating!
> 
> We always have to do Mickey's Philharmagic, and soaring.  After the princess, ds had saved us fastpasses for Soaring, and we had to rush before the park was closing from world showcase over there, and I was so tired at that point, but it was a really nice end to a great day.
> 
> Yesterday I had a busy day at work, brought my lunch, and cooked dinner on the grill, so I didn't see your question, but was actually pretty good. Today I did 30 min watp exercises, and have leftovers for lunch and dinner, but I can make it better by writing it all down again.  That is huge for me.
> 
> I try to start off with a good breakfast, some exercise to start the day, and definitely water.
> 
> For the last 3 trips, I've said I want to see festival of the LIon King, and haven't made it yet.  Seems like when we're in AK, we are always on the other side of the park when the show times are, and we just don't get back there.  One of these days I'll see it.
> 
> Have a happy, healthy day!!



You HAVE to see FOTLK!!!  Next trip!  It is really sweet.  And the bird lady is amazing!



dumbo_buddy said:


> QOTD, Tuesday June 28th: What are YOU doing for exercise today??
> 
> DAng it.... none on the schedule today.  BUt ask me again tomorrow!!
> 
> Disney QOTD, June 28th: Are a park hopper or a one-a-day visitor?



Well... originally we were one-park-per-day kind of people.  But that is when the kids were little and we visited in January when the park hours were pretty short.  But now that the kids are older and we are visiting at busier times, we definitely HOP!  Mostly in an effort to maximize our park hours.  We start at the EMH park of the day (if they are morning EMH) and take it from there.  Sometimes have to switch it up during the day to be sure that we see all of our favorites such as Wishes, Spectro (although we sure missed it last month), etc.  DS and I managed 3 parks in one day last year, but I think that DD and I only managed 2 parks in one day last month.





Worfiedoodles said:


> I tend to be a hopper. On my last trip for the Princess, I did 3 parks in one day -- just stopping in to do the things my family never wants to do. It was awesome!
> 
> I'm so psyched because my work plate is finally clearing up, and today is the day I get to catch up on the DIS! Once I get there, you guys are going to be sick of my posts. I have a ton of QOTDs to catch up on, lots of posts to comment on -- this is going to be fun (crosses fingers actual work I have to do right now doesn't appear when I get there!)
> 
> Maria



Never sick of you!! 



BernardandMissBianca said:


> Morning all!!!
> 
> I just have a second before my day starts. DS14 didn't run today because he's not feeling well so we are up later then usual.
> This morning is filled with camps and swim lessons so I'll be gone for most of the morning.
> Loads to do at home this afternoon though, I need to get this house clean!!!
> 
> Went back to the foot doctor yesterday. He said I need new shoes, the asics curve at the toe but my feet are really straight, must be those corrective shoes I wore as a baby. He recommended New Balance shoes so I need to hunt for those. And because I have new insurance I can now get my boot locally, the other guy from Rhode Island keeps blowing me off so I'm going with the local pharmacy! I hope to call them today and set up an appt.
> 
> QOTD:
> I hope to run today, we'll see if the kiddos cooperate.
> 
> Disney QOTD: We usually get AP's or Park hoppers and we will occasionally hop but mostly we stick to one park a day. DH just likes to have the option of hopping if we want to.
> 
> OK off to make my macchiato! DH taught me how last weekend, so I don't need to dish out Starbucks money anymore!!!!
> 
> I hope everyone has a great day!



Glad you were able to get some help with the foot.  Let me know how the New Balance work out for you.  I was ALWAYS a New Balance wear-er until I found Rykas and now Aasics.  But I would go back to New Balance in a minute if I found a good sale!  

What the heck is a macchiato??  I assume some sort of fancy coffee-ish drink.  



Disneywedding2010 said:


> *QOTD, Tuesday June 28th: What are YOU doing for exercise today??*
> Won't have an opportunity to exercise today. We are driving home from FL today. Going to be in the car majority of the day.
> 
> *Disney QOTD, June 28th: Are a park hopper or a one-a-day visitor? *
> We do one park a day. I can't handle park hopping anymore. Its to strenous on my body (in wheelchair the entire time).
> 
> 
> I will give a more detailed update when we get to a hotel tonight. We found a house and later realized I couldn't buy that one because I couldn't get financing. I'm going to have to pay cash for a house. So, they went and showed me one in my price range (in the same community that I fell in love with) and I signed papers on that one. Now to get home and get my TX house on the market. Its going to be a busy month.



Well... sorry the first house didn't work out, but glad you found another!



RemembertheMagic98 said:


> WooHoo! I'm back on the wagon today.  My lower back still hurts so I will take it easy today...laying on the heating pad right now.  Making my list for my grocery run...made sure I ate my breakfast before making it...lol.  Brian has orientation for his summer job today until noon so I am hoping that he will want to head to the pool this afternoon for a bit.  I'm not sure if I can get exercise in today with the bad back but I hope to at least get a walk in before my nail appointment at 5:30.  My feet look like a train wreck after a week at the beach
> 
> Well, off to get some healthy food...promise!!
> Make great choices today my friends!



Glad to have you back in the wagon with us!!



DisneyKim68 said:


> Good morning all, I would love to join your Biggest Losser Challenge!  I will PM my starting weight to Dona, anything else I need to do?



Welcome, welcome, welcome Kim!  Glad you have you here with us!  Jump in where ever you want and start chatting!  What exactly are you doing to lose weight?  Counting calories, cutting portions, Weight Watchers, South Beach??  



pinkle said:


> Can I join late??????? I have been 'dieting'...'living right' for 1 1/2 years now and I cannot lose that last 5.2 lbs   ARGH!!!!!!!!
> I would love some advice from someone who has met there goal and managed to break through that last plateau!



Well... you DO NOT want to know exactly how long it has taken me to lose those last 5 pounds.  But I figure every day that I am still TRYING to get to that "magic" number, is one more day I'm not GAINING weight! 

It hasn't been so much a plateau, as just a minor rollercoaster (1 pound up, 2 pounds down, 2 pounds up, 1 pound down, 3 pounds up, 2 pounds down.... you get the point).  I finally decided to watch my carbs (a la South Beach) but also count my Weight Watchers points (as I have been doing since January 2008) and was able to get within 1 pound of my goal weight.  But alas, that was the day I left for Disney and needless to say, I did NOT come back at that same number!  So now, here we go again on the rollercoaster.  

I guess for the sake of argument I would say I was mostly on maintenance.... but I've never lost the hope of reaching that "magic" number.  



tigger813 said:


> Been a long morning. Mom is tired and hurting a lot. We took Dad to his appt and the dr also agreed that they are going to need some type of assisted living. Waiting for Mom's chair to arrive and PT to come by. I have to call the long care company back as they called while we were out. Mom came home and went right to bed. She's upset and didn't sleep well last night though she doesn't remember getting up 3-4 times. I am exhausted and my eyes hurt!
> 
> Gotta get on my dad to keep moving as he has lost a lot of weight which the dr says is muscle because Dad sits around all the time and won't do his exercises. I'm going to make him go up and down the stairs 2-3 times every hour during the day. I'm also going to find the hand weights Mom "stole" from me last time she was at my house. He's going to be lifting those every few hours as well. They really can't afford assisted living so something needs to happen fast! He's a very stubborn German! Mom can't remember things at all today but she didn't sleep much last night. I may have gotten 3 hours.
> 
> I should probably go find something to eat for lunch. I had hoped to stop at Chipotle or 5 Guys on the way home but Mom was hurting too much. Maybe I'll just have a protein bar for now. We need to go out and get more pain killers later so maybe I will be able to get the 5 Guys for supper since Mom and Dad are having quiche!
> 
> Keep those prayers coming! I'm only half way through this visit! My niece is on her way to VA so I don't have her to help keep me sane! Hopefully the nap will do Mom some good and she has a good session with PT.
> 
> TTFN
> 
> Keep those prayers coming! I need them!!!!!



Oh my.  

Not sure what kind of advise to offer about the need for assisted living.  I"m assuming, by what you've said, that they do NOT have long-term care insurance.   Do they have assets that you could sell to finance getting them into a place?  You may have to sell the house and use that money.  It would be difficult, I'm sure, but if things are this tough, it sounds like you don't have much in the way of options.  You cannot take care of them long term, especially given the logistics of location.... and obviously it wouldn't be fair to expect your siblings to take it on, full time.  

For EVERYONE's peace of mind, I suggest you start looking NOW for a long-term care facility.  SOmetimes they have waiting lists.  Better to get their names on a list as soon as possible.  

Prayers are flying your way!  




snowangel72 said:


> Linda THANK YOU for the lovely welcome I have been working SO hard. I am just so darned determined. I am actually shocked at how well I am doing. I am doing Herbal Life which I find is an "easy" diet for me because I have NO cravings, zero, none which really is key for me. And they sell you these chocolate protein bars which are delish delish delish and healthy. They save me.
> 
> DH made talapia on the BBQ this weekend and it is DELISH! I am having it on my salads at lunch and I love it, highly rec. it with lemon juice.
> 
> Foods I have NOT touched in 8 weeks:
> 
> pasta
> soda or diet soda
> ice cream
> potatos
> beef
> bread
> pizza
> fries
> burgers
> "subs"
> wraps
> bagels
> Starbuck's - NOTHING
> Tim Horton's - NOTHING - this one is HUGE. This used to be a major food group for me!



Okay..... you are the second or third person to mention this "Tim Horton's".... who is this person and why is he a problem for us dieters??? 



Connie96 said:


> Let's see, it was two cups or so chopped romaine, tomatoes from the garden, about 1/6 of 1 pound 96% lean beef prepared w/reduced sodium taco seasoning, 1/4 cup non-fat cheese, 1/2 cup black beans. Made "dressing" from 1/2 of 100 cal Wholly Guacamole, couple tbls Greek yogurt and 1 tbls salsa. Oh, and 6 Tostitos crunched into bite size and stirred in.
> 
> Sound absolutely scrumptious!
> 
> I HAVE A TICKER!!! My very first ever ticker since I joined the DIS in '08.
> 
> Booked flights last night. Haven't booked the package yet, but I have POFQ w/free dining package "on hold" until Saturday. DH wants to continue exploring "options", but we'll definitely book something by the weekend.
> 
> I. CAN'T. WAIT.



What a beautiful ticker it is!!



Rose&Mike said:


> Uggh, you had to ask this today I am being a slacker and skipping my scheduled run--actually I'm going to do it tomorrow instead. Does walking 1/2 way around the stadium tonight to get my g-f beer count as exercise? Usually I make Mike do it, so it would be exercise if I did it right?
> 
> DEFINITELY exercise!  Those ballparks are HUGE!  And if you are counting that, I am counting today's housework!  Hung laundry, vacuumed, washed a floor, cleaned a toilet, made three beds, wiped down 4 doors, prepared 3 meals and cleaned up from said meals, helped coach my robotics team, emptied the pool filter.  And I didn't have a full cup of beer to show for it when I was done!!
> 
> So here's my thoughts on those last 5 pounds. Pamela will probably have some ideas too at some point.
> 
> Journal--I know it's a pain, but really look at how many calories you are getting compared to the amount of activity. You could either be getting too few or too many calories. Too few will stall your loss. It took me about 6 months to lose the last 10 pounds. If my math is correct that works out to about .5 a week--so don't get too frustrated if it is going slowly. Do you lift weights? I have found strength training just a couple of times a week really helps with toning and weight loss. How much are you exercising? Is there room to increase your workouts by just a bit? Last, revisit your goal again? Is it realistic? What's going to happen if you don't lose those last 5 pounds?



I TOTALLY agree!  I credit my daily food journaling with a good portion of my success in losing and keeping off nearly 90 pounds.  And it doesn't matter now that I am just a few pounds away (depending on the day  ) from my goal.... I still journal virtually every bite!!!  (Well... except for the occasional holiday or birthday!)



tigger813 said:


> Thanks everyone! You have all brought tears to my eyes with all your love, concern and understanding. I know I'm doing the right thing and the girls and Brian are doing well though Brian said Izzie is driving him crazy! She woke him up at 2 this morning as she forgot to put on a Pull Up. They went to the library this afternoon and then to Kimballs which is an amazing ice cream place about 2 miles from our house. They had dinner from the grill there tonight and had some ice cream. Tomorrow morning Ash gets her braces on so I'm not sure how that will go. She also wants to go to something at the library tomorrow night. Brian's sister is going over for a visit on Thursday night.
> 
> Having been through a similar situation, though in the same state, with Brian's parents when they were sick and passed away he totally understands. They are having extra special bonding time!
> 
> Another thunderstorm is rumbling through now. We desparately need the rain but not the loud rumbles.
> 
> Mom is sleeping again. I don't think she is eating enough food with her medicine. I'm going to have to get some food in her with her next round of medicine. She is in her new chair so I guess she is comfortable.
> 
> Looking forward to meeting Shawn on Saturday morning. I saw where the Starbucks is and it is 2 miles from my parents house so if there is a problem while I'm gone I can get back quickly!
> 
> I hope to finish listening to last week's podcasts tonight or tomorrow.
> 
> Man, can my mother snore!!!!!
> 
> TTFNTigger is most appreciative of all your kind words!





Hope you can relax and enjoy a coffee with Shawn Saturday.  It will do you some good to get out of the house alone for a bit of time.  

*********************

Evening friends!  Sorry that this is my first time to jump on today.  It was a busy day.  RObotics team meeting here today, so that meant some cleaning up around the house in preparation, plus of course the usual laundry, etc.  

Not much to report.  Feeling icky and bloated..... not sure why exactly.  I don't think it is all to blame on my carbfest on Saturday because I definitely felt better than this yesterday.  But hard to blame on TOM, since there is no rhyme or reason to that any more... but could be the body trying to have a normal cycle?  Who knows.  Chugging water as I sit here in an effort flush out the system.  

Our friend/neighbor/fellow robotics coach brought us some "reject" tomatoes from his farm today (he is an organic farmer).... first tomatoes of the season....MMM!  So dinner was, in part, my favorite open-faced sandwich.... (changed to a low carb lavash instead of a sandwich thin,  in deference to my  restricted carb status these days).... wedge of LC cheese, guacamole, and a big slice of fresh tomato.........super yum!

Well.... all of this water means that the potty is calling!  Gonna run now!  TTY tomorrow............P


----------



## dvccruiser76

trinaweena said:


> Oh yeah! I got the cat when he was about 8 weeks old and he's basically been forced to be a dog since we got him! They all sleep together too!



Do you take her for walks with the dogs? That might be a pic to see 



bellebookworm9 said:


> Wii Zumba is so fun! I just did another 45 minute workout. My tips are kind of obvious, but here ya go:
> 1)Start at beginning and work your way up. You honestly probably don't even need the "tutorial" steps. I found them very confusing.
> 2)Zumba does not work well on carpet with sneakers! Our Wii is in the living room where it is carpeted, and I find that kind of limits some of the twisting that I am able to do.
> 
> *Thanks, I used it last night instead of reading on the DIS. I did the 20 minute beginner class and I was sweating like made after. I don't do all the moves correctly, but the girl turns green so I must be doing something right. I set the calendar to do it again tomorrow even though it said to wait until Thursday. I actually turned on the Wii to do Wii Fit and realized that my brother has my game and I only took back my board *
> 
> Before I was an Audiology major, I was a speech path major. It is absolutely not your fault. That's great that you aren't wasting any time! The sooner the EI, the better! How old is your son? Does he have older siblings? If he does, and they tend to speak for him, that could sometimes cause delayed speech. I had a cousin like that. My younger brother, who has a whole host of disabilities, didn't speak until he was 5, and he is 16 now and still receives speech services, so my mom has been down that road (and many others!) before.
> 
> *Thanks, Dylan will be 2 on Sunday. He's an only child and had tubes put in last November, so I think that has helped. I'm hopeful that tomorrow will go well one way or another. *





Graciesmom77 said:


> I am down 4 pounds so I am happy, though I know it could be more if I could make myself workout.



Nice work, that is excellent!



BernardandMissBianca said:


> *I'm not telling you it is going to be easy, I'm telling you it's going to be worth it.*



I like that one 



dumbo_buddy said:


> how old is DS? mine just turned 2 and is hardly talking. like, maybe 6 words or so. doc didn't seem too worried but i think she wants him talking significantly more at his next appt. "they" say that boys tend to talk alot later than the girls. it's frustrating. i don't have any advice but wanted to offer support. i know a few kids in the neighborhood who have had early intervention to help with speech. apparently it's free and they come to the house if necessary - so all in all seems like a pretty good thing!



He'll be 2 on Sunday, but they say he should be using me, you and I, which he doesn't athough he thinks everything is "mine". He also doesn't care for or nurture dolls or stuffed animals. He doesn't use many 2 word combinations except for bye daddy or bye mommy, and doesn't name objects in pictures  We shall see. I guess he uses the wall or his hands to climb, which I never really noticed, but I also don't like him walking up and down our stairs and constantly yell at him to use the railing, b/c I fell down them once myself. 

Thanks for your support  The girls in his class are chatter boxes, but I've been told that's pretty normal. 



lisah0711 said:


> Sue, bless your heart!   *OF COURSE IT'S NOT YOUR FAULT!*  Dylan's not even two yet so lots of time to do whatever is needed, if he needs anything at all.  I'm glad you are doing the evaluation so they can help you.  Whatever it turns out to be, it will be all right.
> 
> When DS started kindergarten he had to be evaluated for speech issues because he was hard to understand at times.  He'd had two sets of ear tubes, lots of respiratory infections, nasal quality in his speech.  Then he needed to have his tonsils taken out and everyone said "oh, it will get better" but, of course, it was actually worse for awhile.  He worked with a private speech therapist as well as one at school for a couple of years.  Apparently speech issues come up more with boys.  They would rather do than talk about it.



Thanks  His eval is already tomorrow so at least we'll figure things out right away without having to wait and see if he's really behind. 



pjlla said:


> Actually, big joke around the family is the first time that DSIL shared a meal at my parents' house when she and my brother were dating.  Apparently my Dad asked for a FORK.... and she heard another four letter word!!    Yup.... just a small accent!!



Now that's a good one 



donac said:


> Our weekend of camping had some good and bad points.



Glad to hear that your trip went well overall. I am also glad you didn't go tubing. I HATE cold water as well  



Zhoen said:


> DD4 first asked me "Mommy, why does the frog say "nice junk in the trunk?"  I explained it.  Now she's going "Mommy, nice junk in the trunk!"  Arghhh...



So what you're saying is, once DS starts talking up a storm, this is the fun stuff I have to look forward too 



trinaweena said:


> I just had to share, I bought this shirt back in april while visiting some relatives and its always been a little tight even though its a large. Well i put it on today and it felt perfect and I didn't have that "you look pregnant even though its just fat" lump either! i took a picture for evidence!



Nice work. Oh and the drawers behind you remind me a lot of the Disney Cruise Line insignia. 



tigger813 said:


> Keep those prayers coming! I'm only half way through this visit! My niece is on her way to VA so I don't have her to help keep me sane! Hopefully the nap will do Mom some good and she has a good session with PT.
> 
> TTFN
> 
> Keep those prayers coming! I need them!!!!!



Here they come 



snowangel72 said:


> Linda THANK YOU for the lovely welcome
> 
> Foods I have NOT touched in 8 weeks:
> 
> pasta
> soda or diet soda
> ice cream
> potatos
> beef
> bread
> pizza
> fries
> burgers
> "subs"
> wraps
> bagels
> Starbuck's - NOTHING
> Tim Horton's - NOTHING - this one is HUGE. This used to be a major food group for me!



Welcome! That is quite an accomplished list. You have more will power than me  Keep up the good work.



Hi everyone  Thank for all of your encouragement. DS has his EI eval tomorrow from 11-1, so I'll keep you posted. 

For some reason my neck is bothering me, so I think I might grab my heating pad. Broke out my new Wii Zumba game last night. It's quite the workout. I was hoping to use the Wii Fit tonight and realized that I took the board back from my brother, but forgot to grab the game that goes with it 

So, I think I'll catch up on last night's Bachelorette, take a shower and head to bed at a reasonable hour. 

Hope everyone enjoys the rest of the evening


----------



## tigger813

Pam- They actually do have long term care that I started the process of getting them yesterday. My Dad used to work for GE and they had a policy through them. My sister will take over all that stuff when she gets back.

Time to watch Meet the Fockers with my parents. 

Mom got her new chair this afternoon and seems pretty comfortable in it!

TTFN


----------



## dvccruiser76

pjlla said:


> Okay..... you are the second or third person to mention this "Tim Horton's".... who is this person and why is he a problem for us dieters???



Do tell, I would like to know as well


----------



## glss1/2fll

pinkle said:


> Can I join late??????? I have been 'dieting'...'living right' for 1 1/2 years now and I cannot lose that last 5.2 lbs   ARGH!!!!!!!!
> I would love some advice from someone who has met there goal and managed to break through that last plateau!



 Everybody here has great advice, especially Pamela and Rose.


----------



## my3princes

family jewels = kiwis   Wouldn't that be "he"wiis? 

another day completey gone and I didn't accomplish many of the things that I had wanted too.  Work moved so slowly and after work flashed by.


----------



## momofdjc

dvccruiser76 said:


> Last week we had DS's evaluation and they suggested we get the poor little guy evaluated for delayed speech  They kept telling me it's not our fault, but you never know. We're also not sure if it's that there are so many kids and the teachers are always rotating that maybe they don't see everything or maybe that he's one way at home and different there. I was just thinking the other day how he knows so many words then bam, they lay that on us. So anyway, I didn't waste one minute. DS doesn't have school on Friday, so they said they'd get us the number for Early Intervention when he gets back Monday. I'm way too anal retentive to wait the weekend, so I called and they're coming to do an evaluation on Wednesday. They're also going to do it at his school, so if he's different there then they will know. If he qualifies and needs their services, I may have them do it on Friday's at home so he gets more attention and isn't as distracted, but I guess we'll wait and see what they say Wednesday. Anyone been through this?



My youngest started with early intervention at around 5 months for physical therapy and started speech at about 1 1/2 years old.  The physical therapy was for torticollis.  He was watched pretty closely because he has limited hearing in one ear.  There is a shortage of speech therapists doing early intervention in some states.  We had to wait a few months after his evaluation for the therapy to start, we waited because he was so young and was already receiving services.  At the time he just made the criteria to recieve the services.  He is 7 and is still in speech at school but his continuing therapy is more related to the hearing loss.  Good luck at his evaluation.


----------



## trinaweena

mommyof2Pirates said:


> *Trina:*  You look faboulous!!!!!!!!!  Very skinny and def. not pregnant.



Thank you! Like I've said before, my clothes tend to hide my extra weight very well, but my stomach is where i have the most trouble. It was so nice to put on a shirt and look down and go "wow I look pretty good!" 



pjlla said:


> GREAT plan!



I understand about being blunt. I tend to be very opinionated myself. No hard feelings I promise. My plan did work, I alloted myself a certain amount of food today and actually ended up being not as hungry as i thought i would be and have calories left over! Tomorrow I am meeting a friend at Panera's and hopefully I can stick to plan!



dvccruiser76 said:


> Do you take her for walks with the dogs? That might be a pic to see



Actually he does walk on a leash! I work at Petsmart and he comes into the store all the time! I will take a picture next time!

-----------
Did well today I think, I did end up making my meal plan for today and tomorrow which is a big deal because I never plan my meals that far in advance.  I ended up being less hungry than i thought i would be so i had calories left over. which is good cause im hungry now! 

Tomorrow is an actual day off and im going to get my run in early and get it over with! Hoping to be able to do another mile! Wish me luck!


----------



## Connie96

mommyof2Pirates said:


> *Connie* for the ticker and for booking the trip.  Are you going to do a PTR???



To PTR or not to PTR? I just don't really see my plans (or total absence of a plan) as being of any real interest to anyone. Of course, I do intend to torture y'all on this thread with my pre-trip rambling. But, other than that...  I suppose it's possible that I might do the PTR thing but I don't know. We'll see.



pjlla said:


> What a beautiful ticker it is!!



Awww, shucks... 



pjlla said:


> But hard to blame on TOM, since there is no rhyme or reason to that any more... but could be the body trying to have a normal cycle?  Who knows.  Chugging water as I sit here in an effort flush out the system.
> 
> Well.... all of this water means that the potty is calling!  Gonna run now!  TTY tomorrow............P



Okay, Pamela, not to single you out or anything, but it kinda cracks me up sometimes the *really* personal details and bodily functions some folks choose to share here. 

*******************
Okay, I have a diet issue that I've never encountered before. I have been UNDER eating lately. Not every day, but a couple times a week or so. It's like this: I diary my food all day but since I haven't really had a "plan" lately, I get to the end of the day having only eaten about 1000 calories. I know I should eat more, but... as long as I don't eat a couple hundred more calories then I still COULD eat a couple hundred calories or so. But, if I do eat those calories, then it'll be time to stop for the day and I'd no longer have the option of eating more. 

I get how goofy that is, but it's so bizarre how this weight-loss effort seems to be all about the mind games.


----------



## Disneywedding2010

*dumbo_buddy*

When I first got in contact with a realtor out here I was looking at older houses that were on the market. However when I got here I told them that I'd prefer a new one that was already built if that was at all possible to find. 

They showed me one that I loved but then the financing didn't work out and I realized after going back to the house the 2nd time that the layout just wasn't going to work with our furniture. The house was about 2100 square feet. The 2nd one they showed me was smaller (1970 sq feet) but ironically it worked out a lot better as far as the layout. 

It's a 4 bedroom/2 bath/2 car garage/ 1 story. It has a flat backyard where I'll be able to put a pool in and we have a water view (i.e. pond). As you walk into the house there is the formal living room which is where we are putting our pool table. You continue walking straight into the kitchen and then finally into the family room. The sliding glass door in the living room leads out to the back patio. 

We'll have our masterbedroom and then the 3 bedrooms will be as followed:

Guest room 
Exercise room
Office

We're losing a guest room in this house because the pool table is having to go where I'd normally have put our desks but I'm sure we'll find a way to make it work. Plus it gives me a reason to tell my family if they want to come visit "Sorry, I don't have room" . I can only handle them in small doses.  

The house is in a brand new subdivision that they are still in the process of finishing up houses but most of them are complete. They did tell me that the house I picked out had just been finished within the last 30 days as far as it being built. They still needed to put the appliances (stove, dishwasher, fridge) in it. The other awesome part was part of the appliance package included a washer and dryer. Now, I have told them that I have a brand new washer, dryer, and fridge that I will be bringing those with me. I'm not getting rid of them. So the plan is to take the fridge from TX and put it in the garage and use the one that will already be in the house (all the appliances will be black). The washer and dryer that they are putting in the house we are either a) going to tell them to not even bother or b) I'll sell them. 

The other pluses about the neighborhood:

Its a gated community that you are provided a "clicker" to open the gate. When people come to visit they must punch in a code.

The gated community includes: community pool, fitness center, playground, and security monitoring. 

Oh and the *HUGE GIGANITC* plus:

It's *16 minutes* from the gate of the community to the gate of Disney World!!  

I can't wait to get moved!!


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

pjlla said:


> Glad you were able to get some help with the foot.  Let me know how the New Balance work out for you.  I was ALWAYS a New Balance wear-er until I found Rykas and now Aasics.  But I would go back to New Balance in a minute if I found a good sale!
> 
> What the heck is a macchiato??  I assume some sort of fancy coffee-ish drink.



I will let you know as soon as I get the new shoes. 

Caramel Macchiato is a Starbucks drink, but DH bought a Nespresso machine so I he taught me how to make my own. 


*DisneyWedding2010*  I am sooooo jealous of the new house!!!!! I wanna live there too! I wonder what the schools are like........
Not that the kids would ever move from here! Blech!


----------



## dumbo_buddy

Disneywedding2010 said:


> The other pluses about the neighborhood:
> 
> Its a gated community that you are provided a "clicker" to open the gate. When people come to visit they must punch in a code.
> 
> The gated community includes: community pool, fitness center, playground, and security monitoring.
> 
> Oh and the *HUGE GIGANITC* plus:
> 
> It's *16 minutes* from the gate of the community to the gate of Disney World!!
> 
> I can't wait to get moved!!



wow wow wow that sounds awesome! and what a HUGE house!!! i'm only just a little jealous while i sit here in my 800 square foot house/shack!! talk about space! 

and 16 minutes to disney world! that's just not fair! 

i have to apologize because i wasn't paying attention earlier but what do you guys have planned for jobs? we'd love to get down there but the job market isn't really what DH and i are in. that's why we'd need to do our own thing like the consulting business. 

you can tell we're all disney nuts because i'm definitely sure the "water view" that you'll have with your pool gave us all a chuckle!


----------



## tigger813

Morning all,

A little better night last night though we were up twice. Then when Mom got up she kept talking to me! I did finally get up and just made both of them breakfast. I'm trying to get her to understand that with the amount of pills she is taking that she needs to eat. She slept almost totally the rest of the day away. She had cheerios and her coffee and then I just gave her scrambled eggs and toast. She said she wanted a smoothie for lunch and my dad and I both told her that was not enough. I'm cutting back on one of the pills that I had increased due to a note my brother left. A lot of the pills mention that they cause drowsiness so I really need to make sure she eats.

Ash gets her braces this morning! I told Brian to text me a photo when they are done. Her foot is doing better. Only 2 more days of crutches and then hopefully she will just use the boot. 

OT comes today at noon and then I think we are going to go to Target. My niece's b'day is Sunday so I want to get her something and I also need a shirt for 4th of July and I want to get some nightgowns like my sister got for my mom. They are really cute.

Well, time to do some work for my mom like move a table and get her breakfast dishes. She's also ready for some percoset and then the rest of her pills at 8 and then 3 more at 9. It's a good thing I have the chart that I can write times in as all the times I give her meds are melting together in my mind.

TTFN


----------



## dumbo_buddy

HEY HEY HEY! IT'S NOT-GONNA-BE FAAAAAAT NANCY!!!!!

good morning everyone! sorry i didn't get a chance to respond to everyone's posts. i read them all in the middle of the night when i couldn't sleep but i can't figure out how to post with my ipad (shhh, don't tell DH). i'm on the laptop now and my brain is still in a fog so i'll have to form more coherent thoughts when my coffee kicks in!

sounds like i caught alot of people on there rest days yesterday when i asked about their exercise for the day. so, what are you doing today??

QOTD, Wednesday June 29th: water. how do you get your water in each day? drink glasses throughout the day? fill a water bottle? drink it by a certain time? 

when i was working and losing weight (lost 40 lbs - was so much easier to lose when i was working for some reason. oh right, the fridge wasn't 10 feet away from me at all times) i would begin each day by grabbing 4 poland spring bottles from the kitchen. by 10am i had to finish 1. by noon, 2. by 2 another one and by 4 the final one. that way i had until 6 to try to pee it all out before my commute home. wasn't exactly environmentally friendly but we recycled 

now i have a really hard time getting my water in. i really like seltzer so i drink a bottle of that a day (33 oz) usually. i need to get out my water bottle that i received at the grand floridian spa a few years ago (had a massage. it. was. awesome!!) and just tell myself i must drink X bottles of it each day. maybe then i wouldn't eat so much!!

Disney QOTD, Wednesday June 29th: When was your last trip to Disney? (WDW, DL, DCL, AbD) When is your next trip?? tell us a little something about it!

my last trip to disney was in february for the princess half!  it was a short trip and i stayed at all star movies. i was solo! got in friday morning, hit up the expo, saturday spent the day touring (wish i had written what i did down b/c i can't really remember!) and then the w.i.s.h. meet up, sunday ran the race, went back to the room and showered (and had a terrible belly ache from dehydration) then with medal around my neck made my way to epcot where i had my celebratory margarita. i had been training with that margarita in mind all fall and winter! 

the time before that was with dh, ds, my aunt, uncle, and their three kids. we stayed at the treehouses in january. it was awesome! 

it's not 100% definite but we hopefully be going back to WDW in september for a last trip as a family of three. and, i probably shouldn't say this as the coach this week on the biggest loser, but i plan on treating myself to all sorts of treats that week! i'll be 30 weeks pg and i'm going to enjoy  i just hope we can go! we were able to book a 1 br at bay lake tower! perfect for a short waddle to MK! 

**************************

have a GREAT day everyone!! we're going to a friend's pool in the morning for a bit and then not sure about the afternoon. maybe pool club or beach club. for exercise i'm going to walk to CVS to pick up swim diapers. it's only about a mile away but after my 6 yesterday i think a 2 miler is ok.


----------



## dumbo_buddy

*dvccruiser sue* duh, i totally knew how old dylan was. brain fart! sorry about that! as you know thomas is a couple weeks older and he is just as behind in the talking as your little guy is. at his 2 year appt the doctor said that speech evaluation was not necessary. when she asked if he at least had 6 words i was like, "no!" but but then once we counted he really was about there. mama, dada, papa, car, coo coo (choo choo) pweas (please), pooh (pool, lol). he kinda says "where is it?" and "what's that?". he does not say bye anything. no bye dada or bye mama. he kinda sounds just about where dylan is. he is jussssst starting to try to repeat a few things that i say. like, yesterday we were blowing bubbles at the beach and i asked him to say bubbles. he tried...a little. a few of my girlfriends have said that their boys started to become more verbal AFTER they turned 2. i'm going to give it some time.

this probably doesn't help you at all. but i thought i'd share that you're not the only one worried about their non-talking 2 year old. 

watch, by the next challenge (or one after that) we'll be saying "why won't thomas and dylan just shut up already!!"


----------



## pinkle

Thanks everyone for the wonderful greeting! 
Hey *pjlla * I think we are on the same rollercoaster....2 months until Disney and I think it would be magical to be that special number when I get there.  I am pretty sure that DDP may sabotage it (or not, I do believe in pixie dust) 
I went for my run this morning, and ate my healthy breakfast (half cup low fat cottage cheese and an apple) now I need to fill my water bottle, thanks for the reminder!  I hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## Connie96

dumbo_buddy said:


> QOTD, Wednesday June 29th: water. how do you get your water in each day? drink glasses throughout the day? fill a water bottle? drink it by a certain time?



I have a 27oz water bottle that I fill up before I leave the house. I try to guzzle that before I get to work. When I get here, I have a 24oz cup that I refill and try to finish at least two of those thru the day. I may have more when I get home in the evening, but it just depends.

(I won't bore you with the recent and ridiculous policy change here at the office that requires us to drink out of no type of vessel other than our company-issued Tervis covered sippie cup. )



dumbo_buddy said:


> Disney QOTD, Wednesday June 29th: When was your last trip to Disney? (WDW, DL, DCL, AbD) When is your next trip?? tell us a little something about it!



My last Disney trip was to WDW in 2005 the week after Thanksgiving. DH convinced his DSis and DBIL to come out the same week and overlap by a few days. That was our first experience of being at WDW with kids - DNiece was 16 and DNephews were 11 and 6. It was really a lot of fun. That was also the first time we had ever visited at a time other than August/September and it was wonderful to enjoy all the Christmas decorations and activities. We considered doing November or December again this time, but we're going with the soon-as-possible strategy this time! After 5.5 years away from "home", I'm sure you all understand the necessity of such an approach.


----------



## Connie96

Any more WINners this time around? I had issued a challenge to get 15 WINners to report for this measure-in and I have received...
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
*8* (You know who you are and you rock!)

Any last minute takers???


----------



## DisneyKim68

QOTD: 

Truthfully, I have a REALLY hard time drinking water, so a good portion of my "liquids" comes from iced tea and other beverages throughout the day.


QOTD:

My last trip to Disney was DL about three weeks ago.  My hubby, and I and our two daughter and grandson just went for a quickie 2 day trip.  Hubby loved the new Star Tours, and so did everyone else apparently, it was very crowded.  The new Ariel ride had just opened and was having some technical problems, but we were able to ride that as well.    Our next trip will be a Mexican Riviera cruise on Oct.  Can't wait!!


----------



## KristiMc

Good morning,

Sorry I have been so bad at posting on here.  I do read though.  We are heading out tomorrow to Northern NY to camp over the 4th.  We always have a camping trip with my DH's family sometime during the summer.  Should be fun.  Hopefully I can stay clear of the smores 

QOTD:  I am really bad at getting my water in.  The days that I am good is when I just keep a tall glass near by and drink throughout the day.

Disney QOTD:  Our last trip was on the Disney Magic this past March.  We did the 7-night Eastern Caribbean cruise and it was the best trip ever.  We had such a great time.  Our next trip will be next June on the Magic again.  This time will be a 8-night trip to the Bahama's out of NYC.  One of the days of the cruise we will be at Port Canaveral and the cruise includes a 1 day hopper pass for everyone and transportation to the parks.  I am so excited!  The last time we were at the parks was February 2010.


----------



## Rose&Mike

Connie96 said:


> Okay, I have a diet issue that I've never encountered before. I have been UNDER eating lately. Not every day, but a couple times a week or so. It's like this: I diary my food all day but since I haven't really had a "plan" lately, I get to the end of the day having only eaten about 1000 calories. I know I should eat more, but... as long as I don't eat a couple hundred more calories then I still COULD eat a couple hundred calories or so. But, if I do eat those calories, then it'll be time to stop for the day and I'd no longer have the option of eating more.
> 
> I get how goofy that is, but it's so bizarre how this weight-loss effort seems to be all about the mind games.


I would say as long as you are on the crutches and not exercising it's probably ok, but as soon as you get more mobile you really are going to need those calories. It took me a long time to realize that we NEED food--it's not the enemy. It nourishes us and fixes our injuries and helps us do the things we need to do. 

Who is having the birthday on your trip?



tigger813 said:


> Ash gets her braces this morning! I told Brian to text me a photo when they are done. Her foot is doing better. Only 2 more days of crutches and then hopefully she will just use the boot.


I hope it goes well with the braces today!



dumbo_buddy said:


> HEY HEY HEY! IT'S NOT-GONNA-BE FAAAAAAT NANCY!!!!!
> 
> QOTD, Wednesday June 29th: water. how do you get your water in each day? drink glasses throughout the day? fill a water bottle? drink it by a certain time?
> 
> Disney QOTD, Wednesday June 29th: When was your last trip to Disney? (WDW, DL, DCL, AbD) When is your next trip?? tell us a little something about it!


And I'm going to sing a song for you...isn't that how it went? I loved Fat Albert when I was a kid.

I have a Mickey cup at work that I try to fill up at least twice and mostly all I drink at home is water. I probably don't get enough, but I try.

My last trip was in May with DS and DH--before that we were there at Princess where I got to hang out with all my Princess friends. I posted some pics from the May trip on my journal. Our next trip is in October for W&D. I am FINALLY getting excited about it. I won't say I am 100% but my knees and ankle are cooperating, so hopefully it will be a great race!

I did 4 miles this morning. Tomorrow I am determined to go to the Y. The plan is to do 2 miles on the elliptical and lift weights. No slacking!!!!!

Have a great day!


----------



## Connie96

Rose&Mike said:


> Who is having the birthday on your trip?



ME!

I'll be 38 on 8/30.
DH and I will be married 15 years on 8/31.
Mom and Daddy will be married 40 years on 8/20, which is a week before the trip, but close enough.


----------



## lisah0711

my3princes said:


> family jewels = kiwis   Wouldn't that be "he"wiis?



They are sometimes refered to as "oompa-loompas" at our house.  

Go, *Trina,* go!  

Woo hoo, *Connie,* on the ticker!    I thinks it's okay to go under your calories every once in awhile but then I would go over a bit to balance it out.  It doesn't hurt to keep your body guessing a bit sometimes but if you go low too much your metabolism will do a number on you. 

*Kristina,* glad that you found a house that works for you -- especially the location! 

*Tracey,* hang in there!    A little Tylenol or ibuprofen for braces girl might help with the pain.  She won't believe you today but she will quickly get used to them.  



dumbo_buddy said:


> QOTD, Wednesday June 29th: water. how do you get your water in each day? drink glasses throughout the day? fill a water bottle? drink it by a certain time?



I lived in Arizona for so long I don't really ever have any problems keeping up with my water/fluids -- it's a habit that it totally ingrained.  And if I ever do get a bit behind, I get a headache from dehydration to help remind me!  



dumbo_buddy said:


> Disney QOTD, Wednesday June 29th: When was your last trip to Disney? (WDW, DL, DCL, AbD) When is your next trip?? tell us a little something about it!



My last trip to WDW was for the Princess.    I stayed at AK Jambo in a studio with a savanna view.  It was my first DVC studio stay.  My next Disney trip is to DL to do the Tinker Bell Half.    I'll be in a studio at the Grand Californian.  Both solo trips.  Guess I should plan a Disney trip with my family some time.  



DisneyKim68 said:


> QOTD: Truthfully, I have a REALLY hard time drinking water, so a good portion of my "liquids" comes from iced tea and other beverages throughout the day.



And speaking of the Tinker Bell Half, hello DisneyKim!   Nice to see you here.    Liesel -- also known as one of the Lisabelles -- is also doing the Tinker Bell Half with us!  

Hi *KristiMc!* Nice to see you! 

*Rose,* I think this is the most active summer challenge ever.  Thanks for keeping us organized and on track!  

Got a little behind so just jumped in where we were.  Busy times.  Trying to get things done so I don't have any nagging work things during my four day week-end.  

Have a great day all!


----------



## momofdjc

dumbo_buddy said:


> QOTD, Wednesday June 29th: water. how do you get your water in each day? drink glasses throughout the day? fill a water bottle? drink it by a certain time?
> 
> Water is easy for me.  I normally drink 8-10 glasses each day.  At work we have 16oz cups and I ussually drink 3-4 of them each day.  At home I use the refillable mugs we've brought home from our trips to Disney.
> 
> 
> Disney QOTD, Wednesday June 29th: When was your last trip to Disney? (WDW, DL, DCL, AbD) When is your next trip?? tell us a little something about it!
> 
> Our last trip was last August.  We went with some friends of ours for their first trip.  We don't have a trip planned currently but my DD and I are hoping to run the Princess 1/2 Marathon in 2013.  DS wants to go in 2014 for his HS graduation.



Hope everyone has an OP day!


----------



## trinaweena

I had a really hard run today. I really pushed myself, and im so sore and tired now but I know it was worth it! I started week 4 of couch 2 5k and it was touch. 5 min warm up then 3 min run, 90 sec walk, 5 min run, 2.5 min walk, 3 min run, 90 sec walk, and then 5 min run and 5 min cool down. I was def feeling it in my legs. We went in about 2 miles down the trail and I wanted to see if I could do the mile back. I did it!!  Another straight mile just running. I stopped when we hit the mile marker for that last mile back to the car. I really wanted to run that last mile. I stretched, drank the rest of my water and started going.  I honestly couldn't do it. My legs were burning. I always tell myself "if you can breathe and put one foot in front of the other you are ok keep going" but this time I could barely do that!

I ended up slowing down and in the end did about 1/2 the mile at a run on the way back.  Which still I think is an accomplishment. There was at least one time on that last mile where I told myself "you can't do this you're not going to make it" but i guess the other part of my brain kicked in and made me keep going! And my mantra as a I ran? "You're running towards skinny, you're running towards skinny!" 

As for the rest of the day? I was plannig on going to the gym and talking to someone about meeting with a personal trainer. If I want to stick with my running and also loose my belly fat I want to know exactly what I should be doing to do that. It might be more money than I have right now but doesnt hurt to ask. i was also going to go to the library and get some ab workout dvds but I'm honestly too tired to drive there at the moment. And I'm going to the cape next weekend and I have to see if I have an acceptable bathing suit to wear. My mom commented that I did look better in my stomach area but I still needed to loose another 10lbs before I contemplate a bikini haha!

I will be meeting a friend for lunch at 2, hopefully I can stay OP but its hard when Panera has so many tasty things that are bad for you.

QOTD before I go

QOTD 1 - UGH WATER! I'm SO SO SO bad about drinking water. I've been doing better but still, i'm just bad about drinking in general. I am ALWAYS dehydrated. We go to disney in july usually and my boyfriend sets alarms on his phone to remind him to remind me to drink water. Even at meals like when we are out i barely drink anything. I've been trying to drink more, and cut out soda completely and no sugary drinks. Actually all i drink is water just not enough of it.  I did buy a camelbak water bottle which has a straw which helps me drink more. I drink more if its through a straw. Strange i know

QOTD Disney - Our last trip was almost a year ago. July 2010 with my boyfriend, his mom and dad, his brother and brother's gf, and friends of their's from england. It was...fun...and VERY STRESSFUL.  His parents have been taking us to disney ever since we started dating 3 years ago.  our next trip is may 2012. We are doing a 5 night cruise and then disney, but we have yet to decide how long at disney. Same people as last time except swap friends from england for my boyfriend's aunt who has worked for disney for 30 years. Again it should be an interesting time! I'm really looking foward to not being there in july (we had many run ins with the tour groups last time. to the point where I actually said "I never want to come to hollywood studios again)

Have a great OP day everyone


----------



## mikamah

Good afternoon everyone!!

I got a bonus day off from work today, so we spent the morning thoroughly cleaning through ds's room, which while it's a very small room, it really accumulated tons of stuff.  I think ds could grow up to be on hoarders.  I only got him to part with stuff by saying we'll have a yard sale, and the thought of money was more exciting than the toys he hasn't used in years.  

We are going to swim at a friends house, but ds had a meltdown when I asked him to bring some bags down cellar, and threw them down the stairs, so I yelled "that was uncalled for" and then he was mocking me for the next few minutes, so he's chilling out, I got an apology, and we will go at 1 oclock.  After I laughed at whoever could hear us out the windows, ah the sounds of summer, first day of summer vacation and screaming already.  lol.  

I did journal again yesterday, and after the weekend, thought I would have been up on the scale, but was the same. 

Hope you're all having a great day!!  I'll catch up more later.


----------



## glss1/2fll

QOTD1: I love water. It's pretty much all I ever drink. It's not quite 11 AM here and I've already downed 44 ounces. Since starting this challenge I fill up a 32 ounce bottle twice a day. I make sure I've finished it before dinner. I drink more but don't measure after I've got my 64 oz. in.


QOTD2: Our last Disney trip was August. We go to WDW. We figured it was our last as a family  DS1 graduates HS next year and with any luck he'll be out of the house.  Don't think we can afford college (well, know we can't afford that but will somehow anyway) and Disney. Instead what I'm hoping for is that maybe I can convince DH we should spend our 25th anniversary in 2012 in Disneyland. Cheaper than flying across the country. Before kids we always spent a long weekend away to celebrate. It sounds reasonable to me. I haven't been there since college (a loooonnnnggg time ago) and DH has never been. Should be tons of fun to plan!! 

In other news, I finished my last C25K workout today! Next time I'm gonna add a few more minutes and keep doing that until I'm up to about 45-50 minutes straight running.


----------



## pjlla

tigger813 said:


> Pam- They actually do have long term care that I started the process of getting them yesterday. My Dad used to work for GE and they had a policy through them. My sister will take over all that stuff when she gets back.
> 
> Time to watch Meet the Fockers with my parents.
> 
> Mom got her new chair this afternoon and seems pretty comfortable in it!
> 
> TTFN



Glad to hear there is some long-term care insurance!  That will help a lot.



glss1/2fll said:


> Everybody here has great advice, especially Pamela and Rose.



Awww... thanks.



my3princes said:


> family jewels = kiwis   Wouldn't that be "he"wiis?
> 
> another day completey gone and I didn't accomplish many of the things that I had wanted too.  Work moved so slowly and after work flashed by.



Always the way.... work days are long, evenings and weekends too short!

Cut yourself some slack though.... 10 hour work days are LONG.... plus add in "getting ready" time and commute and no WONDER there isn't anything left of the day!



Connie96 said:


> Okay, Pamela, not to single you out or anything, but it kinda cracks me up sometimes the *really* personal details and bodily functions some folks choose to share here.
> 
> Suppose I should post a disclaimer before I start heading into "TMI territory"!
> *******************
> Okay, I have a diet issue that I've never encountered before. I have been UNDER eating lately. Not every day, but a couple times a week or so. It's like this: I diary my food all day but since I haven't really had a "plan" lately, I get to the end of the day having only eaten about 1000 calories. I know I should eat more, but... as long as I don't eat a couple hundred more calories then I still COULD eat a couple hundred calories or so. But, if I do eat those calories, then it'll be time to stop for the day and I'd no longer have the option of eating more.
> 
> I get how goofy that is, but it's so bizarre how this weight-loss effort seems to be all about the mind games.




I completely understand though.  I'm ALWAYS saving calories for "later" in the day... I need to spread my calories out better throughout the day.

And when I re-started this journey again back in 2008, I was frequently eating very low calories in an effort to have a big loss before an upcoming trip.... that is, until my weight loss came to a screeching halt.  Someone here suggested that I was eating to little and they were right!  I bumped up my calories/points to AT LEAST the daily minimum and it really helped.  Especially since I NEVER count activity points.  

If you are concerned about eating more, at least eat the calories in something really beneficial like fruit or low-fat dairy. 



Disneywedding2010 said:


> *dumbo_buddy*
> 
> When I first got in contact with a realtor out here I was looking at older houses that were on the market. However when I got here I told them that I'd prefer a new one that was already built if that was at all possible to find.
> 
> They showed me one that I loved but then the financing didn't work out and I realized after going back to the house the 2nd time that the layout just wasn't going to work with our furniture. The house was about 2100 square feet. The 2nd one they showed me was smaller (1970 sq feet) but ironically it worked out a lot better as far as the layout.
> 
> It's a 4 bedroom/2 bath/2 car garage/ 1 story. It has a flat backyard where I'll be able to put a pool in and we have a water view (i.e. pond). As you walk into the house there is the formal living room which is where we are putting our pool table. You continue walking straight into the kitchen and then finally into the family room. The sliding glass door in the living room leads out to the back patio.
> 
> We'll have our masterbedroom and then the 3 bedrooms will be as followed:
> 
> Guest room
> Exercise room
> Office
> 
> We're losing a guest room in this house because the pool table is having to go where I'd normally have put our desks but I'm sure we'll find a way to make it work. Plus it gives me a reason to tell my family if they want to come visit "Sorry, I don't have room" . I can only handle them in small doses.
> 
> The house is in a brand new subdivision that they are still in the process of finishing up houses but most of them are complete. They did tell me that the house I picked out had just been finished within the last 30 days as far as it being built. They still needed to put the appliances (stove, dishwasher, fridge) in it. The other awesome part was part of the appliance package included a washer and dryer. Now, I have told them that I have a brand new washer, dryer, and fridge that I will be bringing those with me. I'm not getting rid of them. So the plan is to take the fridge from TX and put it in the garage and use the one that will already be in the house (all the appliances will be black). The washer and dryer that they are putting in the house we are either a) going to tell them to not even bother or b) I'll sell them.
> 
> The other pluses about the neighborhood:
> 
> Its a gated community that you are provided a "clicker" to open the gate. When people come to visit they must punch in a code.
> 
> The gated community includes: community pool, fitness center, playground, and security monitoring.
> 
> Oh and the *HUGE GIGANITC* plus:
> 
> It's *16 minutes* from the gate of the community to the gate of Disney World!!
> 
> I can't wait to get moved!!



WOW!  I can't even drive to the airport to fly to FL in 16 minutes! That is amazing!  LUCKY GIRL!!

******************

Good morning/afternoon friends.... this post is a LONG time in getting done.  First, of all, I started typing it at 7 am this morning, but ran out of time and had to save it until later.  Then I sat down here at 2:15 to finish up and when I hit "submit reply" I got some sort of strange Disboards error message and the replies all went POOF!    I'll repeat some of what I said, but of course, some of it was just me rambling.

Tried something new for lunch and it was really good.  One of the Korean moms from swim team was telling me about a zucchini and pork stir-fry with black bean paste.  I was going to the fruit & veggie market anyhow, so I bought zucchini and stopped at the grocery for the black bean paste.  I sauteed garlic and onions and zucchini, added the black bean paste, threw in some already cooked diced pork loin and voila!!  It was delicious!  So nice to have a different taste palette.  I typically lean toward curry or italian herbs and seasonings, so this was a good change.

Also bought more rhubarb when I was at the market.  DD and I really enjoyed the strawberry rhubarb sauce I made last week.... it was excellent with plain greek yogurt, so I wanted to make more before rhubarb season ends.  Typically I don't have to buy rhubarb, but I won't see my parents any time soon and my plant seems to have disappeared.  I blame the deer and other creatures.  

Did a nice walk with DD this morning.  It was going to be a walk/run, but she didn't want to run and I wanted the company, so I agreed to a power walk.  It just reminded me how WONDERFUL morning workouts are!  The "work" is over and the whole day is still head of you!  I haven't been good about scheduling morning workouts and I'm glad I had this reminder to do so! 

Double swim practice day, so we need to head out again soon.  We need to leave early so I can run to the transfer station (there's that glamorous life I keep hinting about).... this time of year the garage gets stinky if I don't take the trash out often enough.  

Heading to Cape Cod for our July 4th vacation with the in-laws this weekend.  I love my in-laws so that isn't as ominous as it sounds!    The only problem is the FOOD!  There is too much of it and it is always there and TOO fattening!  Lasagna, meatballs and sauce (DSIL is Italian), steaks, chips, dips, NON-STOP food!  Topped off with good drinks, fireworks, and s'mores!  Fun, fun time, but the calories     Need to make a plan because I CANNOT let this be a 5 pound vacation!  I'm still struggling to get off the Disney weight and the birthday carb-fest pounds!  

I'll share my plan after I get it written up!  Gotta run for now.............P


----------



## lisah0711

mikamah said:


> We are going to swim at a friends house, but ds had a meltdown when I asked him to bring some bags down cellar, and threw them down the stairs, so I yelled "that was uncalled for" and then he was mocking me for the next few minutes, so he's chilling out, I got an apology, and we will go at 1 oclock.  After I laughed at whoever could hear us out the windows, ah the sounds of summer, *first day of summer vacation and screaming already*.  lol.



 Only 66 days until school starts!  

Woo hoo for a bonus day off!


----------



## pjlla

tigger813 said:


> Morning all,
> 
> A little better night last night though we were up twice. Then when Mom got up she kept talking to me! I did finally get up and just made both of them breakfast. I'm trying to get her to understand that with the amount of pills she is taking that she needs to eat. She slept almost totally the rest of the day away. She had cheerios and her coffee and then I just gave her scrambled eggs and toast. She said she wanted a smoothie for lunch and my dad and I both told her that was not enough. I'm cutting back on one of the pills that I had increased due to a note my brother left. A lot of the pills mention that they cause drowsiness so I really need to make sure she eats.
> 
> You are so lucky that your brother got everything organized for you.... and he is very lucky that you are keeping up with his "system".... and of course, Mom and Dad are BOTH lucky to have such great kids who are helping them out!
> 
> Is Mom having trouble eating or just forgetting?  If you are concerned about her losing weight, I can get you some ideas/recipes for some pretty healthy high calories drinks and stuff.  We lost a friend to a brain tumor last year (actually a year ago yesterday), but when she was going through treatment and couldn't eat much, my Mom came up with some recipes and stuff for some super healthy calorie dense foods for her.
> 
> Ash gets her braces this morning! I told Brian to text me a photo when they are done. Her foot is doing better. Only 2 more days of crutches and then hopefully she will just use the boot.
> 
> Awww... such a rite of passage in growing up!  Sorry you can't be there to share it.  I agree with whoever suggested some Tylenol or Advil prophylactically.  She will probably be SORE later!
> 
> OT comes today at noon and then I think we are going to go to Target. My niece's b'day is Sunday so I want to get her something and I also need a shirt for 4th of July and I want to get some nightgowns like my sister got for my mom. They are really cute.
> 
> Well, time to do some work for my mom like move a table and get her breakfast dishes. She's also ready for some percoset and then the rest of her pills at 8 and then 3 more at 9. It's a good thing I have the chart that I can write times in as all the times I give her meds are melting together in my mind.
> 
> TTFN



Sounds like she is having a good day today.



dumbo_buddy said:


> QOTD, Wednesday June 29th: water. how do you get your water in each day? drink glasses throughout the day? fill a water bottle? drink it by a certain time?
> 
> I'm not fond of just plain water, so  I drink mostly plain seltzer.  I LOVE my Soda Stream machine!
> 
> When I am working I bring two 1 liter bottles along for the day and I always finish them before the end of the work day at 3pm.  Then I usually drink another liter with dinner.  Then, of course, there are the assorted other drinks throughout the day (workout water, green tea, decaf coffee, both hot and iced).  When I'm NOT working I need to really remember to keep a bottle near me during the day.
> 
> Disney QOTD, Wednesday June 29th: When was your last trip to Disney? (WDW, DL, DCL, AbD) When is your next trip?? tell us a little something about it!
> 
> Last trip was May 5-9 this year with DD for Mother/Daughter weekend (and yes, DS got his trip last year!).  It was WONDERFUL!  We had SO MUCH FUN!  I did post a mini TR on our last challenge if anyone is interested to go back and see it.
> 
> Next trip.....  probably far away.  Too many other things to save the money for right now.  DD is going to Costa Rica on a school trip next year.... then comes Senior year with all of its associated costs.... not to mention COLLEGE BILLS on the horizon!  I'd love to plan a trip for my 50th birthday, but we will have TWO in college at that point, so it may have to be a 55th birthday celebration.
> 
> have a GREAT day everyone!! we're going to a friend's pool in the morning for a bit and then not sure about the afternoon. maybe pool club or beach club. for exercise i'm going to walk to CVS to pick up swim diapers. it's only about a mile away but after my 6 yesterday i think a 2 miler is ok.



Enjoy your swim!



dumbo_buddy said:


> this probably doesn't help you at all. but i thought i'd share that you're not the only one worried about their non-talking 2 year old.
> 
> watch, by the next challenge (or one after that) we'll be saying "why won't thomas and dylan just shut up already!!"



Yes, some day you WILL be saying that! 



pinkle said:


> Thanks everyone for the wonderful greeting!
> Hey *pjlla * I think we are on the same rollercoaster....2 months until Disney and I think it would be magical to be that special number when I get there.  I am pretty sure that DDP may sabotage it (or not, I do believe in pixie dust)
> I went for my run this morning, and ate my healthy breakfast (half cup low fat cottage cheese and an apple) now I need to fill my water bottle, thanks for the reminder!  I hope everyone has a great day!



It's a fun ride sometimes, but not so much other times!!  It was depressing to come back from Disney SO FAR AWAY from the number I had worked so hard to get to.... but I know if I hit it once, I can hit it again.  Just gonna take some work.  



Rose&Mike said:


> I did 4 miles this morning. Tomorrow I am determined to go to the Y. The plan is to do 2 miles on the elliptical and lift weights. No slacking!!!!!
> 
> Have a great day!



No one could EVER call you a slacker!  



trinaweena said:


> I had a really hard run today. I really pushed myself, and im so sore and tired now but I know it was worth it! I started week 4 of couch 2 5k and it was touch. 5 min warm up then 3 min run, 90 sec walk, 5 min run, 2.5 min walk, 3 min run, 90 sec walk, and then 5 min run and 5 min cool down. I was def feeling it in my legs. We went in about 2 miles down the trail and I wanted to see if I could do the mile back. I did it!!  Another straight mile just running. I stopped when we hit the mile marker for that last mile back to the car. I really wanted to run that last mile. I stretched, drank the rest of my water and started going.  I honestly couldn't do it. My legs were burning. I always tell myself "if you can breathe and put one foot in front of the other you are ok keep going" but this time I could barely do that!
> 
> I ended up slowing down and in the end did about 1/2 the mile at a run on the way back.  Which still I think is an accomplishment. There was at least one time on that last mile where I told myself "you can't do this you're not going to make it" but i guess the other part of my brain kicked in and made me keep going! And my mantra as a I ran? "You're running towards skinny, you're running towards skinny!"
> 
> Sometimes I repeat my goal number to myself over and over with every other foot fall.  I so get it!  YOu did great!
> 
> As for the rest of the day? I was plannig on going to the gym and talking to someone about meeting with a personal trainer. If I want to stick with my running and also loose my belly fat I want to know exactly what I should be doing to do that. It might be more money than I have right now but doesnt hurt to ask. i was also going to go to the library and get some ab workout dvds but I'm honestly too tired to drive there at the moment. And I'm going to the cape next weekend and I have to see if I have an acceptable bathing suit to wear. My mom commented that I did look better in my stomach area but I still needed to loose another 10lbs before I contemplate a bikini haha!
> 
> I will be meeting a friend for lunch at 2, hopefully I can stay OP but its hard when Panera has so many tasty things that are bad for you.
> 
> QOTD before I go
> 
> QOTD 1 - UGH WATER! I'm SO SO SO bad about drinking water. I've been doing better but still, i'm just bad about drinking in general. I am ALWAYS dehydrated. We go to disney in july usually and my boyfriend sets alarms on his phone to remind him to remind me to drink water. Even at meals like when we are out i barely drink anything. I've been trying to drink more, and cut out soda completely and no sugary drinks. Actually all i drink is water just not enough of it.  I did buy a camelbak water bottle which has a straw which helps me drink more. I drink more if its through a straw. Strange i know
> 
> QOTD Disney - Our last trip was almost a year ago. July 2010 with my boyfriend, his mom and dad, his brother and brother's gf, and friends of their's from england. It was...fun...and VERY STRESSFUL.  His parents have been taking us to disney ever since we started dating 3 years ago.  our next trip is may 2012. We are doing a 5 night cruise and then disney, but we have yet to decide how long at disney. Same people as last time except swap friends from england for my boyfriend's aunt who has worked for disney for 30 years. Again it should be an interesting time! I'm really looking foward to not being there in july (we had many run ins with the tour groups last time. to the point where I actually said "I never want to come to hollywood studios again)
> 
> Have a great OP day everyone



You're next trip sounds great!



mikamah said:


> Good afternoon everyone!!
> 
> I got a bonus day off from work today, so we spent the morning thoroughly cleaning through ds's room, which while it's a very small room, it really accumulated tons of stuff.  I think ds could grow up to be on hoarders.  I only got him to part with stuff by saying we'll have a yard sale, and the thought of money was more exciting than the toys he hasn't used in years.
> 
> We are going to swim at a friends house, but ds had a meltdown when I asked him to bring some bags down cellar, and threw them down the stairs, so I yelled "that was uncalled for" and then he was mocking me for the next few minutes, so he's chilling out, I got an apology, and we will go at 1 oclock. * After I laughed at whoever could hear us out the windows, ah the sounds of summer, first day of summer vacation and screaming already.  lol.*
> 
> Laughing out loud at the monitor here!  Glad my mouth was empty!I did journal again yesterday, and after the weekend, thought I would have been up on the scale, but was the same.
> 
> Hope you're all having a great day!!  I'll catch up more later.



Yup.... gotta love summer vacation!  

GOtta run (again)............P


----------



## bellebookworm9

dumbo_buddy said:


> HEY HEY HEY! IT'S NOT-GONNA-BE FAAAAAAT NANCY!!!!!QOTD, Wednesday June 29th: water. how do you get your water in each day? drink glasses throughout the day? fill a water bottle? drink it by a certain time?



I normally try to drink a few 20 oz bottles per day. Mom found liter bottles at Wilson Farms, so I've been attempting to drink at least one of those during the day, and I can normally suck down another while working out. I've cut out soda completely, still have an occasional iced tea though.



> Disney QOTD, Wednesday June 29th: When was your last trip to Disney? (WDW, DL, DCL, AbD) When is your next trip?? tell us a little something about it!



Last trip was May 2010 to WDW. We stayed in a standard view studio at Kidani Village for 12 days and it was a phenomenal trip! (Shameless plug for the trip report in my sig ).

Next trip is in October, and it will be a trip of firsts (shameless plug for the pre-trip report in my sig): first time staying at BCV (renting DVC points is the way to go!), first time at F&WF and MNSSHP, first time at Cape May Cafe and Whispering Canyon Cafe. And guess what?

TOMORROW IS 99 DAYS! I CAN START DOING THE DOUBLE DIGIT DANCE! 



> I probably shouldn't say this... but i plan on treating myself to all sorts of treats that week



I have a very similar plan. 

Today was the final day of work training, and the actual job starts July 11th. Lunch and breakfast were fine, just had a cheese & cracker snack, and will have a chicken empanada for dinner. I plan to do C25K later. I'm super excited because my new camera came into Best Buy! It's a purple Nikon Coolpix S3100, and I can't wait to play with it! I'm going to be a picture taking fiend on this upcoming trip!


----------



## KristiMc

mikamah said:


> We are going to swim at a friends house, but ds had a meltdown when I asked him to bring some bags down cellar, and threw them down the stairs, so I yelled "that was uncalled for" and then he was mocking me for the next few minutes, so he's chilling out, I got an apology, and we will go at 1 oclock.  After I laughed at whoever could hear us out the windows, ah the sounds of summer,* first day of summer vacation and screaming already.  lol.  *



Oh - I can so relate.  My kids have been done since May 25th and I have been yelling on and off since.  They only have 49 more days!


----------



## Zhoen

Hi y'all!

The title about says it all...

Yesterday's QOTD: No exercise yesterday, since today is an "odd" day, I should do physical therapy, but honestly, I'm still all cramped up from Monday (which means I worked hard enough, or so I'm told...) 

Today's QOTD...  I am ALWAYS thirsty... You will never find me without a drink nearby.  I get my water in by alternating with whatever else I'm drinking.  People here tease me about how much I drink, but I remind them about the "1/2 your weight in lbs equals how much liquid you should drink in ounces"... thing and I'm not so strange by that equation.  

Yesterday's Disney QOTD... we always get the park hopper option, but don't use it every day.  Since we have little ones, I like to be able to do MK more than once...

Today's QOTD... last went to WDW in November 2006, going back in May 2012.  The belly-baby that kept me from riding any rollercoasters last time will be turning 5 and refusing to let me ride HM this time.

We did, technically, visit DL last February, but it was because we got snowed out during the blizzard last year and couldn't get home from Hawaii (poor us)... so we flew as far as California and went to Disneyland, but I always forget that because it was so sudden and so short.  Fun, but really flash-in-the-pan... Sometimes when I'm sorting laundry I find the PJs we bought the girls for souvenirs and think "who gave these to them???"  Then I remember... 

One fun thing about that trip was that we were waiting to be seated for dinner and people kept asking us to move from where we were standing and taking pictures in that spot... so we asked "what's so special about that spot?"  Apparently we were right outside the doorway to Club 33... we'd never even heard of it before.

Sooo tired for no good reason... just gotta survive one more day and then I'm taking a week off... why does 24 hours seem like such a loonnnnggg time?


----------



## Rose&Mike

Connie96 said:


> ME!
> 
> I'll be 38 on 8/30.
> DH and I will be married 15 years on 8/31.
> Mom and Daddy will be married 40 years on 8/20, which is a week before the trip, but close enough.


Too excting! You all definitely need to wear buttons!



lisah0711 said:


> *Rose,* I think this is the most active summer challenge ever.  Thanks for keeping us organized and on track!


I was thinking the other day that it has stayed really busy this summer. I'm not keeping up as much as I would like to, but doing the best I can. Thank you for keeping up the QOTD archive.



trinaweena said:


> I had a really hard run today. I really pushed myself, and im so sore and tired now but I know it was worth it!


Congrats!



mikamah said:


> Good afternoon everyone!!
> 
> I got a bonus day off from work today, so we spent the morning thoroughly cleaning through ds's room, which while it's a very small room, it really accumulated tons of stuff.  I think ds could grow up to be on hoarders.  I only got him to part with stuff by saying we'll have a yard sale, and the thought of money was more exciting than the toys he hasn't used in years.
> 
> We are going to swim at a friends house, but ds had a meltdown when I asked him to bring some bags down cellar, and threw them down the stairs, so I yelled "that was uncalled for" and then he was mocking me for the next few minutes, so he's chilling out, I got an apology, and we will go at 1 oclock.  After I laughed at whoever could hear us out the windows, ah the sounds of summer, first day of summer vacation and screaming already.  lol.
> 
> I did journal again yesterday, and after the weekend, thought I would have been up on the scale, but was the same.
> 
> Hope you're all having a great day!!  I'll catch up more later.


Don't you love it when you feel like you should close your windows so that you can yell at your kid! Hopefully this is the only issues you will have all summer!



glss1/2fll said:


> In other news, I finished my last C25K workout today! Next time I'm gonna add a few more minutes and keep doing that until I'm up to about 45-50 minutes straight running.


congrats!



pjlla said:


> Heading to Cape Cod for our July 4th vacation with the in-laws this weekend.  I love my in-laws so that isn't as ominous as it sounds!    The only problem is the FOOD!  There is too much of it and it is always there and TOO fattening!  Lasagna, meatballs and sauce (DSIL is Italian), steaks, chips, dips, NON-STOP food!  Topped off with good drinks, fireworks, and s'mores!  Fun, fun time, but the calories     Need to make a plan because I CANNOT let this be a 5 pound vacation!  I'm still struggling to get off the Disney weight and the birthday carb-fest pounds!
> 
> I'll share my plan after I get it written up!  Gotta run for now.............P


Sounds like a fabulous weekend!



bellebookworm9 said:


> Next trip is in October, and it will be a trip of firsts (shameless plug for the pre-trip report in my sig): first time staying at BCV (renting DVC points is the way to go!), first time at F&WF and MNSSHP, first time at Cape May Cafe and Whispering Canyon Cafe. And guess what?
> 
> TOMORROW IS 99 DAYS! I CAN START DOING THE DOUBLE DIGIT DANCE!


Oh, you will have so much fun! I love F&W--most the W part since most of the food isn't g-f. It's such a great time of the year to be there and I would definitely dress up for MNSSHP--my DH and I did a couple of years ago and it was sooooo fun!

I checked my countdown and we are about 91 days out from the W&D 1/2. I have not made a single dining reservation yet. I definitely need to get my booty in gear!

********
I just wanted to give some unsolicited advise to all the new runners. Please feel free to ignore me, if you want. Slow and steady--it is so easy to overdo it, especially if your cardio gains are faster than muscle/structural gains. It's great to go further than you have before, but make sure you have a plan. Too much too fast sometimes = injury. And that is no fun. I also encourage everyone to consider some strength training and cross training, even if it's stuff you do at home. I could go on and on, but I don't want to drive everyone crazy. I love to run--it's just about my favorite thing to do, but I can tell you from experience that being sidelined with an injury stinks! Learn as much as you can to keep your body as healthy as you can.

And totally off topic, but........
*I just wanted to say-----WOOHOO--GO GAMECOCKS------NCAA Baseball champs TWO YEARS IN A ROW!!!!!!!* 

I am getting much better at saying it, Lisa.

Have a great afternoon!


----------



## tigger813

Hi all,

OT is here now. Shopping trip didn't work out well. Had Chik-Fa-la for lunch and then went to Target. Mom's pain got bad and the motorized cart that Dad was using died! Had to come home quickly. Mom laid down and cried. 

She's not forgetting to eat she just doesn't seem to have much of an appetite. I wish she would drink my Herbalife shakes but she says they uspet her stomach. I think the pain is just making her so miserable. She ate a good breakfast. Only ate a bit of her sandwich for lunch and then she ate some ice cream when we got home. She's trying hard right now with OT but is very uncomfortable. Just had to give her more pain meds. Going to doctor tomorrow regarding her swelling and to hopefully adjust the meds so she's not a zombie. She will also have chemo while we are there.  

I'm halfway done with my trip. I hope we can get someone in here quick to help her and my Dad. His legs started giving out this afternoon before we went out shopping which delayed things. I don't even want to know what my BP is right now!

Braces went well. She said it only hurt a little when they put them on, One spot more then the other. She is a bit sore this afternoon. She really needed her Mommy today. She kept IMing me and texting me. I had to tell her to stop. Brian's being great but she needs Mommy on days like this. She hopes to go to something at the library tonight. Brian didn't sleep well last night and there was a loud thunderstorm at 3am. The girls have to go into work with Brian for a bit tomorrow as he has a meeting about the new owners of his company. It's supposed to be a good thing so we're hopeful. And of course, my car started squeaking again today. UGH!!!!!

Well, enough whining for me today. I'm going to try and take a nap when Mom lies down and maybe listen to the podcasts from last week that I couldn't download on my ipod before I left. 

TTFN


----------



## Connie96

Okay. I was lazy and didn't reply to each individual WIN! submission. But, as of now, I have processed the *9* messages I received. Any more takers?


----------



## dumbo_buddy

hi losers! 

sorry for the lack of personals today. i am a big fan of the personal replies and don't really like not doing them! still, i only just got home and need to start dinner. my dog is being a PITA and i need to go stop her from eating something in the guest room. 

we had a nice time at my friend's house with her little girl. neither kid wanted to swim. they have a back yard with a cozy cab car and that is ALL my guy wanted to play with for two hours straight. it was nice to chit chat with an adult while the two kids played. 

after nap we went to our pool club which was nice as well. another girlfriend of mine joined there this year so i'm looking forward to hanging with her. she is one of those tall and skinny girls who can totally rock a bikini even after two kids. she said she felt very heavy and i told her that if she said it again i'd slap her. if only i could be as "fat" as she is! 

very proud of myself for not getting anything at the snack stand even though the french fries were literally calling my name. naaannnncccyyyyyy eeaaattt mmmeeeeeeee

be back on later! i think tomorrow is my last day of coaching. my big head will miss the power!!! lol!!


----------



## donac

Good Evening Everyone 



Biggest Loser Week 3 resultsHere we celebrate our progress and recognize our superstars.

Reminder:
-if anybody knows they will miss weighing in, just PM and let me know and you’ll be marked excused 

First some stats

MAINTAINERS:
(staying within 2 lbs of their maintain weight is successfully maintaining!)
# of Maintainers Reporting In & Successfully Maintaining:1
Congrats Rose & Mike

LOSERS:
weigh ins----------------------- 26
gains----------------------------5
maintains------------------------ 6
losses-------------------------- 13
New members--------------------2
Biggest Loser Summer Challenge Week 3!
This week’s group loss is 16.65 lbs


Before the weekly superstar list comes the disclaimer. I am human and I make mistakes. If you have any questions please contact me. For your reference this is the magic percentage of weight lost formula - weight loss for the week divided by weight for last week times 100, that gives us the percentage. Now let me test that with my numbers for week 1, click, click, click goes the calculator. Yes, that agrees with the percentage on the magic spreadsheet. (btw if its been more than 1 week between weigh-ins, then the % loss is divided by the number of weeks, to keep everybody on the same basis)

Now let's get to the good stuff. Who were our superstars of the week? This time I’ve done a TOP 10 LIST ! That criteria may change from week to week. Hey I'm in charge here and I get paid nothin' to do this so you better take what you can get! (and if there’s something you want to know, just ask me!)

The WISH Biggest Loser Summer Challenge Week 3
#10-NewlyDisneyCrazed .33%
#9- Worfiedoodles .41%
#8- JacksLilWench .46%
#7- gudrench3 .5%
#6- KristiMc .62%
#5- connie96 .70%
#4-liesel 1.37% 
#3-graciesmom 1.37%
#2- ScubaD 1.84%

and now
The WISH Biggest Loser Summer Challenge 
Week 3 Biggest Loser is:
#1- tggrrstarr   1.88%

Quote from Dare2Dream: How is your week going? Are you OP (on program)? Are you exercising? Drinking that water? You know what to do to make the magic happen. Get on the wagon. We are all here to help you on the journey. We can do this one day at a time. One bite at a time.

Have a happy and healthy day!


Congratulations glss1/2fll


What a great week you had. Keep up the good work. We have a very special clippie reserved for our weekly Biggest Loser. Wear it with pride this week! :

This is our weekly reigning Biggest Loser clippie. We have the large version



or use this
http://photopost.wdwinfo.com/data/500/31040weeklyBLsmall1.jpg
followed by 

or we have a medium version



or use this
http://photopost.wdwinfo.com/data/500/31040weeklyBLmed.jpg
followed by 

and we have a small version



or use
http://photopost.wdwinfo.com/data/500/31040weeklyBLsm.jpg
followed by 

Thanks to ohMom-Molli for these clippies. They were used for a previous BL but we can recycle. Don't they look great!


----------



## Zhoen

Yay and congratulations everybody!  

Stupid poof-fairy restarted my whole computer!  Say it with me "There's no such thing as poof-fairies!"  (There, a bunch just dropped dead!!!)

So a pair of pants that had gotten too tight are fitting nicely tonight-- no spandex required-- and not the ugly uniform pants, either... Like a lot of you, I am motivated by wanting to NOT have to buy new clothes!  Now, I had every reason (a cast, for example) for wearing sweats and Tshirts all winter and spring, but it's nice to start to have options again...

On a bittersweet note, looking at these capris tonight, they remind me of a pair of shorts my grandmother always wore in the summer... she passed away this winter, and I guess I just never realized how much they look like her old shorts until just now.  'sok, they looked nice on her, and I look like her, so maybe these look nice on me, kwim?  

And random thoughts... ever look at a chef salad and consider how complicated it really is?  How many people your salad represents?  Lettuce grown in Salinas and hand-picked and hand-packed by field workers, cheese from milk from cows (that probably ate corn, to add a layer) in dairyland, then processed at a cheese plant somewhere, eggs (probably, alas, from a "factory farm"--let's not even talk about that...) usually turkey AND ham... then there's the truckers that brought everything to the restaurant, the chef who put it together... and that's if you don't even think about the dishes it's all served on... Come to think of it, it's a good thing I don't like chef salads!    But a bacon cheeseburger on a multigrain bun would be just as involved...
 But tonight we didn't have that.  Tonight we had raspberries that grow wild around the messy edges of our yard.  We picked them ourselves, we know exactly where they came from, who washed them... and even who (the birds) planted them.  No pesticides, no fertilizers, no irrigation.. and all it cost us was a few mosquito bites...   Wouldn't it be nice if everything was that guilt-free?

'night, everybody!


----------



## my3princes

dumbo_buddy said:


> HEY HEY HEY! IT'S NOT-GONNA-BE FAAAAAAT NANCY!!!!!
> 
> QOTD, Wednesday June 29th: water. how do you get your water in each day? drink glasses throughout the day? fill a water bottle? drink it by a certain time?
> 
> Disney QOTD, Wednesday June 29th: When was your last trip to Disney? (WDW, DL, DCL, AbD) When is your next trip?? tell us a little something about it!



Yesterday's QOTD:  We are totally park hopping people.  We tend to go for looong trips and we'll hit a park in the morning, take a break then hit a different one in the evening.  Having 2 weeks allows us to hop around.  We usually buy annual passes.


Todays Q's of the day.   I really drink very little water, maybe 16 ounces a day.  I hate the taste of plain water.  I also tend to need some caffiene and diet soda fills that void.  I know that it is not good for me, but it really is my only vice.

Our last trip to Disney was last summer.  We spent a week in a treehouse villa with my parents, had a DIS meet with a bunch of friends and hit the parks.  From there we did a weeklong cruise on the  NCL Epic.  After the cruise we spent another week in orlando and did 2 nights at Universal, spent a day at Seaworld and more time at WDW.  It was an awesome trip.  We own DVC so we go on a regular basis.  My older 2 have been 12 or 13 times now.
Our next trip will be a first, first trip to DL that is.  We plan to spend 4 days in CA on our way home from a 2 plus week trip to Hawaii.


----------



## KristiMc

Congrats to Kelli and all of the losers!


----------



## trinaweena

Rose&Mike said:


> I just wanted to give some unsolicited advise to all the new runners. Please feel free to ignore me, if you want. Slow and steady--it is so easy to overdo it, especially if your cardio gains are faster than muscle/structural gains. It's great to go further than you have before, but make sure you have a plan. Too much too fast sometimes = injury. And that is no fun. I also encourage everyone to consider some strength training and cross training, even if it's stuff you do at home. I could go on and on, but I don't want to drive everyone crazy. I love to run--it's just about my favorite thing to do, but I can tell you from experience that being sidelined with an injury stinks! Learn as much as you can to keep your body as healthy as you can.
> 
> And totally off topic, but........
> *I just wanted to say-----WOOHOO--GO GAMECOCKS------NCAA Baseball champs TWO YEARS IN A ROW!!!!!!!*
> 
> I am getting much better at saying it, Lisa.
> 
> Have a great afternoon!



I def don't ignore advice from someone who is far more expierenced than me.  I actually do try to pace myself, because I remember how bad my shin splints used to be, and if i just start off running miles everyday that will not be pretty. That is one reason I like the couch to 5 k program because it builds up how much you can do over a few weeks.  I feel fortunate that I had been doing 6 mile walks every day before I started taking up running.  I only push myself when I know I can do it. Like today I really wanted to be able to go two miles but I knew I just couldn't and i would end up hurting myself.  Having the dog with me really helps as well because I know what she can do and what she can't and I have to be mindful of that.

I actually had a very nice old man in the trail today remind me not to push myself too hard. (He also said it was very nice that I bring water for my dog! Although its not fun having to run with a bottle of water and a collapsible water bowl!)

And I agree about cross training! I'm looking into getting a bike (I ran over my last one) to be able to do something on my off days besides walk. And also going to try to do more strength training as well!

---------------------------
I had a very enjoyable day. Day off finally and my best friend who moved to vermont a few months ago came down for the day. We went out to lunch, did some errands (washed my car! still looks dirty!), and saw the new Transformers movie (grew up with transformers, have a thing for awesome robots!). I did not get any pop corn or soda at the movies and had a handful of sweedish fish. For lunch i tried to get some low calories items i think i did pretty good.  All in all just seeing my friend was awesome and I had a fantastic day.  Just had a salad with some chicken in it for dinner and now I'm just resting up before work tomorrow.  Gotta get up to go take my sleeping pill but im so cozy on the couch i dont feel like moving! Unfortunatly if i dont take it 3 to 4 hours before i want to sleep i wont sleep at all.  Do yourself a favor and if a doctor ever wants to put you on sleeping pills...SAY NO!


----------



## pjlla

Zhoen said:


> Hi y'all!
> 
> Today's QOTD...  I am ALWAYS thirsty... You will never find me without a drink nearby.  I get my water in by alternating with whatever else I'm drinking.  People here tease me about how much I drink, but I remind them about the "1/2 your weight in lbs equals how much liquid you should drink in ounces"... thing and I'm not so strange by that equation.
> 
> Have you ever had your blood sugar checked?  Excessive thirst is a warning sign for diabetes.  Maybe you should look into it.





Rose&Mike said:


> And totally off topic, but........
> *I just wanted to say-----WOOHOO--GO GAMECOCKS------NCAA Baseball champs TWO YEARS IN A ROW!!!!!!!*
> 
> I am getting much better at saying it, Lisa.
> 
> Have a great afternoon!



Is this your Minor league team?  Never heard of them but YEAH THEM!!



tigger813 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> OT is here now. Shopping trip didn't work out well. Had Chik-Fa-la for lunch and then went to Target. Mom's pain got bad and the motorized cart that Dad was using died! Had to come home quickly. Mom laid down and cried.
> 
> She's not forgetting to eat she just doesn't seem to have much of an appetite. I wish she would drink my Herbalife shakes but she says they uspet her stomach. I think the pain is just making her so miserable. She ate a good breakfast. Only ate a bit of her sandwich for lunch and then she ate some ice cream when we got home. She's trying hard right now with OT but is very uncomfortable. Just had to give her more pain meds. Going to doctor tomorrow regarding her swelling and to hopefully adjust the meds so she's not a zombie. She will also have chemo while we are there.
> 
> I'm halfway done with my trip. I hope we can get someone in here quick to help her and my Dad. His legs started giving out this afternoon before we went out shopping which delayed things. I don't even want to know what my BP is right now!
> 
> Braces went well. She said it only hurt a little when they put them on, One spot more then the other. She is a bit sore this afternoon. She really needed her Mommy today. She kept IMing me and texting me. I had to tell her to stop. Brian's being great but she needs Mommy on days like this. She hopes to go to something at the library tonight. Brian didn't sleep well last night and there was a loud thunderstorm at 3am. The girls have to go into work with Brian for a bit tomorrow as he has a meeting about the new owners of his company. It's supposed to be a good thing so we're hopeful. And of course, my car started squeaking again today. UGH!!!!!
> 
> Well, enough whining for me today. I'm going to try and take a nap when Mom lies down and maybe listen to the podcasts from last week that I couldn't download on my ipod before I left.
> 
> TTFN



I'm not familiar with the Herbalife shakes, but if they are reduced calorie, perhaps they aren't the best choice for Mom right now.  Or maybe there is something specific in them that is bothering her stomach (dairy/lactose, artificial sweetener??) 

Anyhow, if you can get to a Trader Joe's, they sell hemp protein powder, which might be a good choice for your Mom right now.  You could make a shake with the hemp protein, coconut milk or almond milk (in case dairy is a problem for her right now).  Add some sort of fat if she needs the calories (maybe some nut butter or something like that) and maybe some fruit (peaches are in season and easy to digest.... and bananas are always good).  Just an idea.  Maybe you could ask her what she is craving and work from there??  

Glad the braces went well, but sorry she is missing you so much.  You will be home again before you know it.



dumbo_buddy said:


> hi losers!
> 
> sorry for the lack of personals today. i am a big fan of the personal replies and don't really like not doing them! still, i only just got home and need to start dinner. my dog is being a PITA and i need to go stop her from eating something in the guest room.
> 
> be back on later! i think tomorrow is my last day of coaching. my big head will miss the power!!! lol!!



You've done a GREAT job this week!  It has been a pleasure to have you as a coach.... and I've loved the double QOTD!!



Zhoen said:


> And random thoughts... ever look at a chef salad and consider how complicated it really is?  How many people your salad represents?  Lettuce grown in Salinas and hand-picked and hand-packed by field workers, cheese from milk from cows (that probably ate corn, to add a layer) in dairyland, then processed at a cheese plant somewhere, eggs (probably, alas, from a "factory farm"--let's not even talk about that...) usually turkey AND ham... then there's the truckers that brought everything to the restaurant, the chef who put it together... and that's if you don't even think about the dishes it's all served on... Come to think of it, it's a good thing I don't like chef salads!    But a bacon cheeseburger on a multigrain bun would be just as involved...
> But tonight we didn't have that.  Tonight we had raspberries that grow wild around the messy edges of our yard.  We picked them ourselves, we know exactly where they came from, who washed them... and even who (the birds) planted them.  No pesticides, no fertilizers, no irrigation.. and all it cost us was a few mosquito bites...   Wouldn't it be nice if everything was that guilt-free?
> 
> 'night, everybody!



Actually, I do a LOT of thinking that way.  And a lot of reading.  Have you ever read "The Omnivore's Dilemma"  or seen "Food, Inc."?  Lots of information about where our food comes from and what it takes to get it to our plates (both the good and the bad).  Next up on my reading list, "The Unhealthy Truth".  I'm hoping it gets here before we leave for the holiday.  DSIL sent me a link to a short video on youtube done by the author of this book.  

My robotics team is doing a project on food safety right now and so I've been able to use my team as an excuse to do even MORE reading about our nation's food supply. 

The  more I read, the harder it is to justify buying many common items.... like corn-fed beef, out-of-season fruits/veggies,  and regular milk.  

Love to hear about your all-natural, organic, no carbon footprint berries!  We have those around our house too.  One summer I got real ambitious and made blackberry jam with them.... and that was how we discovered that DS is allergic to blackberries!  



donac said:


> The WISH Biggest Loser Summer Challenge Week 3
> #10-NewlyDisneyCrazed .33%
> #9- Worfiedoodles .41%
> #8- JacksLilWench .46%
> #7- gudrench3 .5%
> #6- KristiMc .62%
> #5- connie96 .70%
> #4-liesel 1.37%
> #3-graciesmom 1.37%
> #2- ScubaD 1.84%
> 
> and now
> The WISH Biggest Loser Summer Challenge
> Week 3 Biggest Loser is:
> #1- tggrrstarr   1.88%



HUGE congratulations to all of our big losers this week!!!



my3princes said:


> Yesterday's QOTD:  We are totally park hopping people.  We tend to go for looong trips and we'll hit a park in the morning, take a break then hit a different one in the evening.  Having 2 weeks allows us to hop around.  We usually buy annual passes.
> 
> 
> Todays Q's of the day.   I really drink very little water, maybe 16 ounces a day.  I hate the taste of plain water.  I also tend to need some caffiene and diet soda fills that void.  I know that it is not good for me, but it really is my only vice.
> 
> Our last trip to Disney was last summer.  We spent a week in a treehouse villa with my parents, had a DIS meet with a bunch of friends and hit the parks.  From there we did a weeklong cruise on the  NCL Epic.  After the cruise we spent another week in orlando and did 2 nights at Universal, spent a day at Seaworld and more time at WDW.  It was an awesome trip.  We own DVC so we go on a regular basis.  My older 2 have been 12 or 13 times now.
> Our next trip will be a first, first trip to DL that is.  We plan to spend 4 days in CA on our way home from a 2 plus week trip to Hawaii.



I get so envious hearing about your big trip!  It should be a blast!  


***************
Evening all!  Ran some errands tonight while DD was at swim.... Dropped two big bags at the Goodwill and managed to come home with just one small one!  Bought a brand new pair of Coldwater Creek suede shoes for $10.... not exactly a give-away, but a decent deal!  

But honestly, some of the prices at the Goodwill are just ridiculous.  It makes me wonder if the folks who DECIDE on these prices ever go to real stores?  

I found a slightly used spiral bound notebook (not the cheapo Staples kind, slightly nicer cover, but still just a notebook) for $1.99!  HUH?? It probably didn't cost that new!  Yet I found a pretty bridal gown.... plain, no beading, no big train, but a nice heavy satin, for just $19.99.  (I'm always checking the gowns because DD wears them for Rainbow Girls.)

A plain white oversized coffee mug... $1.99 (rip off)... probably barely cost that NEW.... and yet a nice heavy Baker's Secret muffin tin, nearly new... also $1.99 (good deal).  

Anyhow.... that's my rant for the night!  

Dinner was a small salad from the salad bar at the grocery store (grabbed it and some milk while I was out) and dessert was plain greek yogurt with the rhubarb sauce I made tonight.... absolutely delish!!  

Off to read my brainless romance novel!.............................P


----------



## mackeysmom

Congrats to all of the winners - um, I mean losers .

I overslept and missed my Weight Watchers weigh-in yesterday, so I'll have to go tomorrow.  I think I've done well enough these past few days to make up for the sins of my staycation.

Today I did a lot of cooking - artichokes, eggplant, and banana bread.  I did a lot of "tasting" too, but managed to stay within my points.  I'm trying to be a stickler and account for every little bite that goes in my mouth.  Hopefully tomorrow's weigh-in will show it. 

- Laura


----------



## my3princes

Just a fly by post as I rush off to work.  Not looking forward to getting out of bed at 3:30 tomorrow morning.  5 AM is rough enough.  I know that I need to get that stinkin comp time built up as I want to take a week vacation in August with Chris and the boys so it's worth it, I just know that there isn't any nap time built into my day tomorrow.  We leave at 9 am for the weekend, we'll drop off the camper at the campground then take the boys to Santa's Village.  I'm sure I'll be ready to crash by 8 PM, but the rest of the weekend should be much more restful.  I've got my sandwich thin and ham sandwich, banana, peach and cheese and crackers packed for lunch today so I should do okay on the eating front.


----------



## donac

Good Thursday morning everyone. 

Spent the afternoon yesterday pciking blueberries.  I went with a friend.  She brought along her 2 daughters and their 3 cousins.  It was very sunny and almost too hot since we didn't leave until 12:30.  We ended up in a patch where you had to search for the ripe ones.  There were a lot that still had to ripen so it was a little slow going.  She had gone the day before and was in another section that needed to be picked since she got a full bucket by herself in 45 minutes.  The ones she got on the first day were very sweet.  The ones we were getting yesterday were a little tart just the way I like them so I got all the berries yesterday.  I got 49 pounds.  I put them in the freezer and have them all winter long in smoothies.  Today's job is to get them into the freezer.  

Today is my youngest's birthday.  He turns 21.  How did I get so old?  He is coming home today to celebrate.  His gf is coming on Sat morning so we can go into the city.  We are going with our sons and their gfs to see Wicked.  We still have to decide how we are getting into the city and where we are going to eat.  

QOTD, Wednesday June 29th: water. how do you get your water in each day? drink glasses throughout the day? fill a water bottle? drink it by a certain time? 

I always have a water bottle with me.  When I am at school they have a frig with ice and water so I fill up my bottle a couple of times during the day. I can't drink too later because then I will be up and down all night.

Disney QOTD, Wednesday June 29th: When was your last trip to Disney? (WDW, DL, DCL, AbD) When is your next trip?? tell us a little something about it!

My last trip was 2 years ago.  I was recovering from bunion surgery.  I was recovering fairly quickly and inthe middle of July (3 weeks from the surgery) my dh says "Why don't we go to DW?"  I had the plane and the rooom, with a discount, booked within an hour.  We had a great time.  It was the first time it was just us in a long time.  

Our next trip was just decided on Father's Day.  My dsis and her dh are DVC members.  They are thinking about using their points for a 3 bedroom at BLT.  It sleeps 13 so all the kids could also bring their friends.  BLT is the one place I have wanted to stay.  It is on my to stay list.   It will be next Aug.  We will be celbrating ds2's graduation from college. We have traveled together before but never stayed at the same hotel before so I don't know how this is going to work.  

Off to get some things done around here. 

Have a happy and healthy day.


----------



## mikamah

Good morning!

Just a quick hello again as I have to go to work.  Sheesh.  I was hoping for another cancel day, but maybe tomorrow.  We had a productive day yesterday, so that feels good.  Eating was ok, and I ran/walked in the am and did lots of cleaning.  

We have family festival this week so last night was oldies night, where they block off the center of town, have a dj playing oldies music and dancing in the square.  We met up with Sue/dvccruiser briefly and it was so fun to meet her adorable little Dylan.  We had dinner at a deli, and I did have a meatball sub, but that was it, so could have been worse.  
The fireworks are sunday at the park near our house, so we have a pre fireworks cookout, and our whole neighborhood is just crazy with parties, and fun.  It looks like the work on our side street is not going to be done by then, so we'll have to stick in our little yard.  We normally have a water ballon fight in the street.  

Congratulations to all our losers and maintainers!!!

*Rose*- I am always happy to hear any running advice from you, and totally agree with the taking it slow and steady.  A friend of mine is doing the c25k, and she was getting burnt doing it more than the 3 days, but she didn't believe the 3 days was enough.   A big whoo hoo for the Gamecocks!!!!

*Pamela*- I know FOTLK is supposed to be amazing, and at least the past 3 trips, I have said we are going to do it, and haven't.   I will get there eventually.   
Beergaritas, if you like margaritas and beer are a delicious beverage for a hot day.  You take a can of frozen Limeade and put in a pitcher, then fill the can once with tequila, once with club soda, 1/4 can of triple sec, and mix it all together then add 2 cans or bottles of light beer, and serve over ice.  They are so good.  The recipe originally called for 1 can of beer, but it was too sweet, so I added a second.  I didn't figure the points on it, but the pitcher does go a long way.  

*Nancy*- You've done a great job coaching this week, and made me smile every day with your posts.  

Yesterdays qotd- I have a 32 oz water bottle I bring to work full, and usually fill it at least one more time, and at home, I always have a big glass of water on the kitchen table.  
My last trip was for the princess half in february, and I loved being able to meet Lisa, Rose, Maria, Lindsay, Corinna, Nancy, and the other dis-sers.  Such a wonderful group of supportive people.  My next trip is, I don't know when.    I turn 50 in 2014 and would like to do the january half that year, maybe by myself for my b-day and then take a cruise in april with ds and my brother's family.  It sounds too far away, so depending on finances and work stuff, if possible, maybe a trip some time next year.  I did play with going in dec for ds's 10th bday, figuring it'd be cost effective to go while he was 9 and still child prices, but I don't know if I can swing that.  But you never know, a disney trip is so helpful for my mental health.  

Have a fantastic day everyone!!


----------



## dumbo_buddy

GOOOOODDD MORRRNING LOOOSERRSSS!!!! ZZZZzzzzzz

guys, i'm tired. the 5am wake up calls by the 2 year old are killing me! i overate again last night (the post dinner munchies/boredom is really doing a number on my healthy eating plan) and spent the night with a belly ache. wah. 

QOTD, Thursday June 30th: After dinner and before bed is a REALLY tough time for me. What do YOU do after dinner in order to stay on plan? Do you have a snack? What is it? A rule that you can't eat? A drink of water? How do you fight those little demons that say "eeeaaaatttt" when you're watching tv or doing whatever you do at night??


i don't have an answer for this but i need a plan. like, big time. i'm sabotaging myself every night. i need something to make me feel like i'm being bad when in fact i'm not. fruit? maybe with a piece of cheese? a fat free fudgesicle? i can't spell that. 

Disney QOTD, June 30th: What's that one thing that really makes you feel like you're at Disney? A ride? A special walk down Main Street? A treat? 

this is a trick question because i bet you can't name just one! but i bet everyone has something a little different. besides the whole, finally-getting-on-magical-express-and-seeing-the-disney-world-gates thing, we usually hit epcot first. when i am in future world in front of the fountain, look up at those swirly purply thingies, and hear the background music for that area i really finally feel like i'm here! and bonus if we go into mousegears and smell that sewer smell that that store always has! 

and my other "ah, i'm in disney moment" is when i take that first sip of nasty disgusting nescafe coffee. i love it. 

now, i realize this is my last day of coaching and also that i forgot an "-ism" from the now famous aunt ann yesterday. so let's just hope that this last day's in a doozie. last night she writes: 

"Women's a$$ size study: There is a new study about women and how they feel about their a$$es, the results were pretty interesting. 30% of women think their a$$ is too fat, 10% of women think their a$$ is too skinny, the remaining 60% say they don't care, they love him, he is a good man, and wouldn't trade him for the world..."

hehehehe

**********************************

well, i'm starting the day up quite a bit, bringing my total weight gain now to 12.5 lbs  i'm not thrilled at all with that as i still have 21 more weeks to go. but i AM really proud of myself for exercising almost every day. it will help me bounce back. i feel chunky in the back fat area but my legs, although chunky as well (and prob always will be) feel strong. i just need to make better choices at night. 

this weekend will be a eat-fest. i think i posted this before but we are going camping in gettysburg with my 87 year old grandpa. every year i complain that i don't want to go but every year i know that this year could be the last and i simply just have to go. plus, it's a weekend of actually doing something and not sitting in his house all day (he keeps his thermostat at 80 degrees all year round ). a few years ago his lady friend passed away. we go camping with her family. they are all....fat. sorry, there's just no better world. morbidly obese. morbidly. the mom and dad (kinda my aunt and uncle) are in their 50s and their kids are in their mid twenties. the smallest of them, the daughter, is over 350lbs. and they eat. all weekend. it's insane. one morning they will make chipped beef gravy with white bread. dh and i will be STUFFED after two pieces of bread and gravy. i mean, stuffed to the gills. the husband and son EACH EAT A LOAF OF BREAD! A LOAF OF BREAD! for breakfast! 

so, you get it, it's enough food to feed a small country. i'm going to bring some things. a fruit salad. lisa's pasta salad. my running clothes. i always come back from weekends with them up like 7lbs and feeling like crap. 

don't know if the campsite has WiFi but if it does i'll probably come on here to post just so don't eat! 

long post, thanks for reading. have a great day all!!!! and thanks for letting me be your coach the last week or so. it's been fun! forced me to get on here and forced me to think harder about my choices. 

i just have to follow through!


----------



## dumbo_buddy

mikamah said:


> Good morning!
> 
> Just a quick hello again as I have to go to work.  Sheesh.  I was hoping for another cancel day, but maybe tomorrow.  We had a productive day yesterday, so that feels good.  Eating was ok, and I ran/walked in the am and did lots of cleaning.
> 
> We have family festival this week so last night was oldies night, where they block off the center of town, have a dj playing oldies music and dancing in the square.  We met up with Sue/dvccruiser briefly and it was so fun to meet her adorable little Dylan.  We had dinner at a deli, and I did have a meatball sub, but that was it, so could have been worse.
> The fireworks are sunday at the park near our house, so we have a pre fireworks cookout, and our whole neighborhood is just crazy with parties, and fun.  It looks like the work on our side street is not going to be done by then, so we'll have to stick in our little yard.  We normally have a water ballon fight in the street.



kathy that sounds like a fun time in your town! very cool! and a mini DIS meet up!!! love it!! glad you guys had good time. 

is there a back up plan for the water balloon fight? i hope you still get to have it! they are so fun and so...ah, summer.



donac said:


> Good Thursday morning everyone.
> 
> Spent the afternoon yesterday pciking blueberries.  I went with a friend.  She brought along her 2 daughters and their 3 cousins.  It was very sunny and almost too hot since we didn't leave until 12:30.  We ended up in a patch where you had to search for the ripe ones.  There were a lot that still had to ripen so it was a little slow going.  She had gone the day before and was in another section that needed to be picked since she got a full bucket by herself in 45 minutes.  The ones she got on the first day were very sweet.  The ones we were getting yesterday were a little tart just the way I like them so I got all the berries yesterday.  I got 49 pounds.  I put them in the freezer and have them all winter long in smoothies.  Today's job is to get them into the freezer.
> 
> Today is my youngest's birthday.  He turns 21.  How did I get so old?  He is coming home today to celebrate.  His gf is coming on Sat morning so we can go into the city.  We are going with our sons and their gfs to see Wicked.  We still have to decide how we are getting into the city and where we are going to eat.
> 
> QOTD, Wednesday June 29th: water. how do you get your water in each day? drink glasses throughout the day? fill a water bottle? drink it by a certain time?
> 
> I always have a water bottle with me.  When I am at school they have a frig with ice and water so I fill up my bottle a couple of times during the day. I can't drink too later because then I will be up and down all night.
> 
> Disney QOTD, Wednesday June 29th: When was your last trip to Disney? (WDW, DL, DCL, AbD) When is your next trip?? tell us a little something about it!
> 
> My last trip was 2 years ago.  I was recovering from bunion surgery.  I was recovering fairly quickly and inthe middle of July (3 weeks from the surgery) my dh says "Why don't we go to DW?"  I had the plane and the rooom, with a discount, booked within an hour.  We had a great time.  It was the first time it was just us in a long time.
> 
> Our next trip was just decided on Father's Day.  My dsis and her dh are DVC members.  They are thinking about using their points for a 3 bedroom at BLT.  It sleeps 13 so all the kids could also bring their friends.  BLT is the one place I have wanted to stay.  It is on my to stay list.   It will be next Aug.  We will be celbrating ds2's graduation from college. We have traveled together before but never stayed at the same hotel before so I don't know how this is going to work.
> 
> Off to get some things done around here.
> 
> Have a happy and healthy day.



blueberry picking sounds fun! and having them for smoothies and other things will be great, all winter! and a heck of a lot cheaper!

happy bday to your DS! have fun going downtown and enjoy wicked. i saw it back when it came out and really liked it. did you read the book? it's a good one. 



my3princes said:


> Just a fly by post as I rush off to work.  Not looking forward to getting out of bed at 3:30 tomorrow morning.  5 AM is rough enough.  I know that I need to get that stinkin comp time built up as I want to take a week vacation in August with Chris and the boys so it's worth it, I just know that there isn't any nap time built into my day tomorrow.  We leave at 9 am for the weekend, we'll drop off the camper at the campground then take the boys to Santa's Village.  I'm sure I'll be ready to crash by 8 PM, but the rest of the weekend should be much more restful.  I've got my sandwich thin and ham sandwich, banana, peach and cheese and crackers packed for lunch today so I should do okay on the eating front.



wake up at 3:30??? ok, nevermind, i'm not complaining about my 5am wake up time anymore. shoo! 

nice meal planning and packing for the day! i was much better when i worked because i brought my breakfast and lunch (and sometimes dinner, ugh) and was only allowed to eat what i brought. maybe i should pack my food each evening for the next day and just pretend there isn't any other food in the house??



mackeysmom said:


> Congrats to all of the winners - um, I mean losers .
> 
> I overslept and missed my Weight Watchers weigh-in yesterday, so I'll have to go tomorrow.  I think I've done well enough these past few days to make up for the sins of my staycation.
> 
> Today I did a lot of cooking - artichokes, eggplant, and banana bread.  I did a lot of "tasting" too, but managed to stay within my points.  I'm trying to be a stickler and account for every little bite that goes in my mouth.  Hopefully tomorrow's weigh-in will show it.
> 
> - Laura



i cannot for the life of me cook vegetables that taste good. i'm the queen of reheating frozen veg. i love eggplant. how do you make it? artichokes are like, alot of work, aren't they??



pjlla said:


> Evening all!  Ran some errands tonight while DD was at swim.... Dropped two big bags at the Goodwill and managed to come home with just one small one!  Bought a brand new pair of Coldwater Creek suede shoes for $10.... not exactly a give-away, but a decent deal!
> 
> But honestly, some of the prices at the Goodwill are just ridiculous.  It makes me wonder if the folks who DECIDE on these prices ever go to real stores?



i love goodwill. but i agree - sometimes some of the items are...overpriced!! but you kinda feel bad saying anything since it's goodwill after all! glad you got some new shoes. $10! nice!



trinaweena said:


> I def don't ignore advice from someone who is far more expierenced than me.  I actually do try to pace myself, because I remember how bad my shin splints used to be, and if i just start off running miles everyday that will not be pretty. That is one reason I like the couch to 5 k program because it builds up how much you can do over a few weeks.  I feel fortunate that I had been doing 6 mile walks every day before I started taking up running.  I only push myself when I know I can do it. Like today I really wanted to be able to go two miles but I knew I just couldn't and i would end up hurting myself.  Having the dog with me really helps as well because I know what she can do and what she can't and I have to be mindful of that.
> 
> I actually had a very nice old man in the trail today remind me not to push myself too hard. (He also said it was very nice that I bring water for my dog! Although its not fun having to run with a bottle of water and a collapsible water bowl!)
> 
> And I agree about cross training! I'm looking into getting a bike (I ran over my last one) to be able to do something on my off days besides walk. And also going to try to do more strength training as well!
> 
> ---------------------------
> I had a very enjoyable day. Day off finally and my best friend who moved to vermont a few months ago came down for the day. We went out to lunch, did some errands (washed my car! still looks dirty!), and saw the new Transformers movie (grew up with transformers, have a thing for awesome robots!). I did not get any pop corn or soda at the movies and had a handful of sweedish fish. For lunch i tried to get some low calories items i think i did pretty good.  All in all just seeing my friend was awesome and I had a fantastic day.  Just had a salad with some chicken in it for dinner and now I'm just resting up before work tomorrow.  Gotta get up to go take my sleeping pill but im so cozy on the couch i dont feel like moving! Unfortunatly if i dont take it 3 to 4 hours before i want to sleep i wont sleep at all.  Do yourself a favor and if a doctor ever wants to put you on sleeping pills...SAY NO!



glad you had such a nice time with your friend! 

i haven't even seen transformers 2! can't believe there is a part 3 already. i really loved the first one. i too grew up with transformers so i was totally pumped for the first one. how did you like the third? also, i love swedish fish. i have to just stay away from them though b/c i'll eat a million of them. 





my3princes said:


> Yesterday's QOTD:  We are totally park hopping people.  We tend to go for looong trips and we'll hit a park in the morning, take a break then hit a different one in the evening.  Having 2 weeks allows us to hop around.  We usually buy annual passes.
> 
> 
> Todays Q's of the day.   I really drink very little water, maybe 16 ounces a day.  I hate the taste of plain water.  I also tend to need some caffiene and diet soda fills that void.  I know that it is not good for me, but it really is my only vice.
> 
> Our last trip to Disney was last summer.  We spent a week in a treehouse villa with my parents, had a DIS meet with a bunch of friends and hit the parks.  From there we did a weeklong cruise on the  NCL Epic.  After the cruise we spent another week in orlando and did 2 nights at Universal, spent a day at Seaworld and more time at WDW.  It was an awesome trip.  We own DVC so we go on a regular basis.  My older 2 have been 12 or 13 times now.
> Our next trip will be a first, first trip to DL that is.  We plan to spend 4 days in CA on our way home from a 2 plus week trip to Hawaii.



your next trip sounds fabulous!!! disney AND hawaii?? my two favorites!!! when is it??

what did you think of the treehouses? we stayed there in january with my aunt, uncle, and their three kids (11, 9, and 8) and had an absolute blast! in fact, we're planning on staying there again may 2012 but this time it'll just be me, dh, ds, and the new baby. we will have points from not going in january and figure we'd be nice and isolate ourselves in case of lots of baby crying!


----------



## snowangel72

Totally random question but have you ever eaten cheeseless pizza? Last night I had a piece on whole wheat crust loaded with veggies. It was sooooooo good!!!! I used to laugh at people who ate cheeseless pizza but I think I am converted!!!!


----------



## tigger813

Morning all,

BAD night last night. Mom was in horrible pain and then had me up about every hour to go to the bathroom. I'm am beat and just hope I can get through another 4 nights of this. Of course the last night I have to be up early anyways for my flight. I have a headache which I have when I don't get much sleep. Just had my shake and I just put the kettle on for my tea. I should probably have 2 cups of that this morning.

Dr and chemo at 11:20. Hoping to stop at the grocery store and maybe another store if Mom is up to it! I MUST Nap today! I have a feeling I will sleep a lot once I get home.

Brian said my car is squeaking loudly again! It better not be something else since I just spent over $400 on brakes last month. He said he didn't know when he'd have time to take it over to the shop which is just around the corner. I emailed him at 4 and said I will need it on Tuesday for work and he has today after his meeting at work and tomorrow when he could take it over to be checked out. Theyare good about checking it out quickly! It needs to be taken care of before I get back as I will have a lot to catch up when I get back as I will have the kids with me too.

Ash's last day on crutches is today. So hopefully they will be able to get around easier until I get back.

Gotta try and wash my mom's hair now.

TTFN


----------



## pjlla

my3princes said:


> Just a fly by post as I rush off to work.  Not looking forward to getting out of bed at 3:30 tomorrow morning.  5 AM is rough enough.  I know that I need to get that stinkin comp time built up as I want to take a week vacation in August with Chris and the boys so it's worth it, I just know that there isn't any nap time built into my day tomorrow.  We leave at 9 am for the weekend, we'll drop off the camper at the campground then take the boys to Santa's Village.  I'm sure I'll be ready to crash by 8 PM, but the rest of the weekend should be much more restful.  I've got my sandwich thin and ham sandwich, banana, peach and cheese and crackers packed for lunch today so I should do okay on the eating front.



Can you say COFFEE!!??  And lots of it tomorrow (although as I recall you aren't a coffee person... perhaps change that to diet coke??)  Have a great weekend camping and with Santa!  

You are ready for today with your food.  Aren't the peaches great right now??



donac said:


> Good Thursday morning everyone.
> 
> Spent the afternoon yesterday pciking blueberries.  I went with a friend.  She brought along her 2 daughters and their 3 cousins.  It was very sunny and almost too hot since we didn't leave until 12:30.  We ended up in a patch where you had to search for the ripe ones.  There were a lot that still had to ripen so it was a little slow going.  She had gone the day before and was in another section that needed to be picked since she got a full bucket by herself in 45 minutes.  The ones she got on the first day were very sweet.  The ones we were getting yesterday were a little tart just the way I like them so I got all the berries yesterday.  I got 49 pounds.  I put them in the freezer and have them all winter long in smoothies.  Today's job is to get them into the freezer.
> 
> My Dad grows his own blueberries so we are usually spoiled with fresh organic blueberries in August.  Don't you just love them?
> 
> We have our own patch of blueberries, but unfortunately the woods took over the area and we had to give it up (although the plants are huge).  I think this fall we are going to try to buy some more plants for another patch further from the wicked woods!
> 
> Today is my youngest's birthday.  He turns 21.  How did I get so old?  He is coming home today to celebrate.  His gf is coming on Sat morning so we can go into the city.  We are going with our sons and their gfs to see Wicked.  We still have to decide how we are getting into the city and where we are going to eat.
> 
> Nope, you're not old.  THe kids age, but we don't!  Isn't that amazing? Happy Birthday to DS.  Are you taking him for his first legal drink??
> 
> Our next trip was just decided on Father's Day.  My dsis and her dh are DVC members.  They are thinking about using their points for a 3 bedroom at BLT.  It sleeps 13 so all the kids could also bring their friends.  BLT is the one place I have wanted to stay.  It is on my to stay list.   It will be next Aug.  We will be celbrating ds2's graduation from college. We have traveled together before but never stayed at the same hotel before so I don't know how this is going to work.
> 
> Off to get some things done around here.
> 
> Have a happy and healthy day.



BLT or the Contemporary are both on my "dream" list.  Be sure to tell us all about it!



mikamah said:


> Good morning!
> 
> Just a quick hello again as I have to go to work.  Sheesh.  I was hoping for another cancel day, but maybe tomorrow.  We had a productive day yesterday, so that feels good.  Eating was ok, and I ran/walked in the am and did lots of cleaning.
> 
> YEAH on good eating, running, and cleaning!  All of these things will make you feel soooo good!
> 
> We have family festival this week so last night was oldies night, where they block off the center of town, have a dj playing oldies music and dancing in the square.  We met up with Sue/dvccruiser briefly and it was so fun to meet her adorable little Dylan.  We had dinner at a deli, and I did have a meatball sub, but that was it, so could have been worse.
> The fireworks are sunday at the park near our house, so we have a pre fireworks cookout, and our whole neighborhood is just crazy with parties, and fun.  It looks like the work on our side street is not going to be done by then, so we'll have to stick in our little yard.  We normally have a water ballon fight in the street.
> 
> IT sounds like you have a fun neighborhood.  Me, not so much.  Not sure why.  I tried to organize a block party several years ago and got exactly one family who agreed to participate.....  So I give up.  We can all live out in the boondocks in this little cul de sac and NOT EVEN KNOW EACH OTHER!!  oh well.
> 
> *Pamela*- I know FOTLK is supposed to be amazing, and at least the past 3 trips, I have said we are going to do it, and haven't.   I will get there eventually.
> Beergaritas, if you like margaritas and beer are a delicious beverage for a hot day.  You take a can of frozen Limeade and put in a pitcher, then fill the can once with tequila, once with club soda, 1/4 can of triple sec, and mix it all together then add 2 cans or bottles of light beer, and serve over ice.  They are so good.  The recipe originally called for 1 can of beer, but it was too sweet, so I added a second.  I didn't figure the points on it, but the pitcher does go a long way.
> 
> Sure.... you had to go and tell me the RECIPE??  Now I might HAVE to try it this holiday weekend!!  And are you kidding me.... you actually FILL THE CAN with tequila??  YIKES!  Have you ever tried it with sugar-free limeade?  It would almost be low carb/low sugar then (except for the triple sec) if you used one of the low carb beers.
> 
> Sounds delish though.  I'll see what I have for ingredients.  We are not drinkers much in this house..... I still have a few bottles of booze left from our housewarming party.... 17 years ago!!    BTW, what is the shelf-life of vodka and scotch??
> 
> It sounds too far away, so depending on finances and work stuff, if possible, maybe a trip some time next year.  I did play with going in dec for ds's 10th bday, figuring it'd be cost effective to go while he was 9 and still child prices, but I don't know if I can swing that.  But you never know, a disney trip is so helpful for my mental health.
> 
> Have a fantastic day everyone!!



I agree... you need some Disney to maintain good mental health!



dumbo_buddy said:


> GOOOOODDD MORRRNING LOOOSERRSSS!!!! ZZZZzzzzzz
> 
> QOTD, Thursday June 30th: After dinner and before bed is a REALLY tough time for me. What do YOU do after dinner in order to stay on plan? Do you have a snack? What is it? A rule that you can't eat? A drink of water? How do you fight those little demons that say "eeeaaaatttt" when you're watching tv or doing whatever you do at night??
> 
> 
> I learned a long time ago that despite being told not to eat in the evening, I am going to want SOMETHING (usually something sweet) at night.  So I plan it and save points for it.  THat usually works out just fine.  And it is usually a "treat".  Remember a while ago when I talked about my freezer inventory and listed how many boxes of Weight Watchers and Skinny Cow ice cream treats I had in there??  Those are my evening treats.  I can honestly say that I never, ever, ever eat those during the day..... only in the evening, after dinner.
> 
> If the day hasn't gone as planned and I don't have enough points left for such a treat, I will try to make due with a cup of my infamous "hot drink".... kind of like a latte/cocoa mix.  That is usually sweet enough to make due and it is only one point.  If I don't even have enough points left for that.... I will make due with a cup (or two) of decaf green tea with Splenda or stevia.
> 
> 
> Disney QOTD, June 30th: What's that one thing that really makes you feel like you're at Disney? A ride? A special walk down Main Street? A treat?
> 
> Main Street music.  There is one part of the music that always sticks with me.  DD actually found it on youtube and posted it as the ringer on her phone.  It was fun to listen to before our trip, but now it just makes me sad.
> 
> I swear though, there is something "palpable" in the air at Disney.  It is kind of a combined smell, sound, feeling, taste that is just special.  I think it is called "MAGIC".  It is relaxing and intoxicating and stimulating and heartwarming all at once.  And I've never found it anywhere else.
> 
> 
> 
> now, i realize this is my last day of coaching and also that i forgot an "-ism" from the now famous aunt ann yesterday. so let's just hope that this last day's in a doozie. last night she writes:
> 
> "Women's a$$ size study: There is a new study about women and how they feel about their a$$es, the results were pretty interesting. 30% of women think their a$$ is too fat, 10% of women think their a$$ is too skinny, the remaining 60% say they don't care, they love him, he is a good man, and wouldn't trade him for the world..."
> 
> hehehehe
> 
> That was an absolute HOOT!!**********************************
> 
> well, i'm starting the day up quite a bit, bringing my total weight gain now to 12.5 lbs  i'm not thrilled at all with that as i still have 21 more weeks to go. but i AM really proud of myself for exercising almost every day. it will help me bounce back. i feel chunky in the back fat area but my legs, although chunky as well (and prob always will be) feel strong. i just need to make better choices at night.
> 
> this weekend will be a eat-fest. i think i posted this before but we are going camping in gettysburg with my 87 year old grandpa. every year i complain that i don't want to go but every year i know that this year could be the last and i simply just have to go. plus, it's a weekend of actually doing something and not sitting in his house all day (he keeps his thermostat at 80 degrees all year round ). a few years ago his lady friend passed away. we go camping with her family. they are all....fat. sorry, there's just no better world. morbidly obese. morbidly. the mom and dad (kinda my aunt and uncle) are in their 50s and their kids are in their mid twenties. the smallest of them, the daughter, is over 350lbs. and they eat. all weekend. it's insane. one morning they will make chipped beef gravy with white bread. dh and i will be STUFFED after two pieces of bread and gravy. i mean, stuffed to the gills. the husband and son EACH EAT A LOAF OF BREAD! A LOAF OF BREAD! for breakfast!
> 
> so, you get it, it's enough food to feed a small country. i'm going to bring some things. a fruit salad. lisa's pasta salad. my running clothes. i always come back from weekends with them up like 7lbs and feeling like crap.
> 
> don't know if the campsite has WiFi but if it does i'll probably come on here to post just so don't eat!
> 
> long post, thanks for reading. have a great day all!!!! and thanks for letting me be your coach the last week or so. it's been fun! forced me to get on here and forced me to think harder about my choices.
> 
> i just have to follow through!



Nancy.... thanks for coaching this week.  I"ve really enjoyed your double questions and your messages from Aunt Ann!

Good luck this weekend with the eating.  It is a bit scary to see how some people eat, but perhaps you can use that as a springboard to do your VERY BEST this weekend!

ANd honestly, on the entire loaf of WHITE BREAD    Obviously they don't have a clue what that has just done to their pancreas!  Can you say "diabetes waiting to happen!"??????

And seriously.... what the heck is chipped beef gravy??  Is it the stuff that my dad said they served in the army and it was called SH_T on a shingle??  Is it like that southern sausage gravy and biscuits?  Who really eats that stuff?? and for breakfast???  ewwwwww.



dumbo_buddy said:


> i cannot for the life of me cook vegetables that taste good. i'm the queen of reheating frozen veg. i love eggplant. how do you make it? artichokes are like, alot of work, aren't they??
> 
> I find artichokes to be too much work for what they are, although maybe others would disagree.  Eggplant is really easy though.  No more difficult than squash to prepare.  Depends on how you want it.  Grilled? Roasted?  I like to roast it with other veggies in a medley of sorts... and then it can be served a variety of ways.
> 
> To roast the eggplant I just dice it up (you can peel it if the peel seems particularly tough), toss it on a jelly roll pan (I usually spray with PAM first, but you can skip this step and just toss it with EVOO if you prefer).  Roast in a hot oven (425 ish)for about 15 minutes.... but keep a close eye on it.  Depending on big the pieces are it can be done in much less or much more time.  My family likes their roasted veggies really browned, but not burned.  You may have to try different cooking times to see what your family likes.
> 
> Roasted egg plant can be really good with onions and peppers and italian seasonings for a side dish.... or toss with some cooked pasta and diced tomatoes for a main dish.
> 
> what did you think of the treehouses? we stayed there in january with my aunt, uncle, and their three kids (11, 9, and 8) and had an absolute blast! in fact, we're planning on staying there again may 2012 but this time it'll just be me, dh, ds, and the new baby. we will have points from not going in january and figure we'd be nice and isolate ourselves in case of lots of baby crying!





snowangel72 said:


> Totally random question but have you ever eaten cheeseless pizza? Last night I had a piece on whole wheat crust loaded with veggies. It was sooooooo good!!!! I used to laugh at people who ate cheeseless pizza but I think I am converted!!!!



I've never had totally cheeseless, but I definitely have had very little cheese.  I guess I feel like I need to cheese, even just a bit, to hold everything together!  Love, love, love lots of roasted/grilled veggies on my pizza though!!  

Did you make it yourself or order it somewhere??

*****************

Morning all!  DD wanted to go for a bike ride this morning and we were planning to go about 8am.... but she isn't up yet.  I feel bad about waking her up, so I didn't.  We will go mid-morning, after breakfast I guess.  

What a beautiful night for sleeping!!  Cool and breezy and just perfect.  I slept like a baby (a content baby.... not those colicky kind that are up every two hours!).  Laid there this morning thinking about my eating plan for the weekend.  

How far am I willing to go to stay OP?  I don't want to single myself out at every meal and go digging in the cooler.  I think I will pack up a small cooler with some essentials and hope that there is a lot of lean meat, fruit, and salad available.  We will stop at Costco on the way down and grab some peaches and strawberries and salad stuff to bring along to share.... hopefully that will help.  

I will hard-boil a dozen eggs to bring for myself, plus a few plain fat free greek yogurts, a few of my low carb pitas, a round of LC cheese or a bag of baby-bel light cheese, a bottle of my favorite Paul Newman's light dressing and a jar of sugar-free peanut butter.  THat, combined with the salad stuff and fruit, ought to get me through breakfast most days, plus some snacks and a lunch or two without being too obvious.  

If I am careful to step AROUND the lasagna, steak, potatoes, cookies, chips, donuts, ice cream, chicken wings,   I should be able to do okay.  I think I will plan to stay OP Saturday and Sunday, splurge some Monday , and back OP Tuesday. 

I want to try hard to not make obvious changes and be running to the cooler for "special" foods all the time because that is NOT a realistic plan for life.  THe whole idea behind WW is that you do NOT need "special" foods.  So I will eat with the group whatever/whenever I can, making good choices....but at least have some healthy breakfast stuff with me so I can start each day off well!! 

DSIL lives in a great area for running.... I can run down to the marina and around the boats and stuff, plus down along the sea wall.  I will plan to walk/run every day (Sun, Mon, Tues) that we are there all day.  We will probably come home Wed, so I will be busy packing up that morning.  

I am hoping for a maintain over the holiday.  

There you have it!  Well... coffee smells delicious and I haven't poured my cup yet, so I'm gonna go get it!  TTYL.........................P


----------



## DisneyKim68

Good morning fellow losers!  Off to cook this morning (I'm a personal chef)  I love cooking for today's clients because they are on WW too and that gives me an excuse to test new recipes 

QOTD:  I always save points for after dinner snack(s)  I usually have a mini bag of microwave popcorn or a Skinny Cow.

Disney QOTD:  Mainstreet!  I just LOVE walkig down Mainstreet.  That makes me feel that I'm in Disney more than anything else.


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

Can y'all swing back by my house with the wagon??? 

I totally fell off! I really need to get back on but don't have the motivation to run after it. This week has been terrible, I just want to quit, say screw it, what's the point. 
Scale isn't moving, clothes are tight, eating like crap (although a smidge of light was the Turkey tacos we had last night, the kids didn't even notice the difference) And of course I know the bad food choices are making the scale go up and making the clothes tighter but I don't care!!! 

UGH, how do I move past this?????? 

Off to take the kids to swim, get DS10 and figure out what the heck to have for lunch, and dinner.


----------



## mackeysmom

dumbo_buddy said:


> i cannot for the life of me cook vegetables that taste good. i'm the queen of reheating frozen veg. i love eggplant. how do you make it? artichokes are like, alot of work, aren't they??



Artichokes are a labor of love for me - I love them so much, I honestly don't mind that they take quite a bit of time to prepare.  

My eggplant recipe is a Weight Watcher-ized version of an Eggplant Gratin from Ina Garten (Food Network's The Barefoot Contessa).   You can always substitute the fat-free dairy with full or reduced fat if you prefer.  The only thing I never chintz on is the fresh grated parmesan cheese.

Eggplant Gratin

Ingredients

 3/4 pound eggplant, sliced 1/2-inch thick (peeled or unpeeled, depends on your preference)
 1/3 cup fat free ricotta cheese
 ½ cup eggbeaters
 ½  cup fat free half-and-half
 1/2 cup freshly grated Parmesan
 Freshly ground black pepper
 1/2 cup marinara sauce
 ¼ cup shredded mozzarella cheese

Directions

Preheat the oven to 400 degrees F.

Partially pre-cook the eggplant slices (in a single layer) in the microwave for about 5 minutes. 

Meanwhile, in a small bowl, mix together the ricotta, egg, half-and-half, Parmesan, and 1/8 teaspoon pepper.

In a square casserole dish, layer sauce, eggplant slices, ricotta mixture and marinara sauce. In an 8X8 pan, you should get 2 layers. 

Sprinkle the shredded mozzarella on top..

Bake for 25 to 30 minutes or until the custard sets and the top is browned. 

Serve warm.

13 PointsPlus total

- Laura


----------



## trinaweena

tigger813 said:


> Morning all,
> 
> BAD night last night. Mom was in horrible pain and then had me up about every hour to go to the bathroom. I'm am beat and just hope I can get through another 4 nights of this. Of course the last night I have to be up early anyways for my flight. I have a headache which I have when I don't get much sleep. Just had my shake and I just put the kettle on for my tea. I should probably have 2 cups of that this morning.
> 
> Dr and chemo at 11:20. Hoping to stop at the grocery store and maybe another store if Mom is up to it! I MUST Nap today! I have a feeling I will sleep a lot once I get home.
> 
> Brian said my car is squeaking loudly again! It better not be something else since I just spent over $400 on brakes last month. He said he didn't know when he'd have time to take it over to the shop which is just around the corner. I emailed him at 4 and said I will need it on Tuesday for work and he has today after his meeting at work and tomorrow when he could take it over to be checked out. Theyare good about checking it out quickly! It needs to be taken care of before I get back as I will have a lot to catch up when I get back as I will have the kids with me too.
> 
> Ash's last day on crutches is today. So hopefully they will be able to get around easier until I get back.
> 
> Gotta try and wash my mom's hair now.
> 
> TTFN



*hugs* so sorry its been so rough for you! Hang in there it will be over soon and you will be back with your girls!



pjlla said:


> *****************
> 
> Morning all!  DD wanted to go for a bike ride this morning and we were planning to go about 8am.... but she isn't up yet.  I feel bad about waking her up, so I didn't.  We will go mid-morning, after breakfast I guess.
> 
> What a beautiful night for sleeping!!  Cool and breezy and just perfect.  I slept like a baby (a content baby.... not those colicky kind that are up every two hours!).  Laid there this morning thinking about my eating plan for the weekend.
> 
> How far am I willing to go to stay OP?  I don't want to single myself out at every meal and go digging in the cooler.  I think I will pack up a small cooler with some essentials and hope that there is a lot of lean meat, fruit, and salad available.  We will stop at Costco on the way down and grab some peaches and strawberries and salad stuff to bring along to share.... hopefully that will help.
> 
> I will hard-boil a dozen eggs to bring for myself, plus a few plain fat free greek yogurts, a few of my low carb pitas, a round of LC cheese or a bag of baby-bel light cheese, a bottle of my favorite Paul Newman's light dressing and a jar of sugar-free peanut butter.  THat, combined with the salad stuff and fruit, ought to get me through breakfast most days, plus some snacks and a lunch or two without being too obvious.
> 
> If I am careful to step AROUND the lasagna, steak, potatoes, cookies, chips, donuts, ice cream, chicken wings,   I should be able to do okay.  I think I will plan to stay OP Saturday and Sunday, splurge some Monday , and back OP Tuesday.
> 
> I want to try hard to not make obvious changes and be running to the cooler for "special" foods all the time because that is NOT a realistic plan for life.  THe whole idea behind WW is that you do NOT need "special" foods.  So I will eat with the group whatever/whenever I can, making good choices....but at least have some healthy breakfast stuff with me so I can start each day off well!!
> 
> DSIL lives in a great area for running.... I can run down to the marina and around the boats and stuff, plus down along the sea wall.  I will plan to walk/run every day (Sun, Mon, Tues) that we are there all day.  We will probably come home Wed, so I will be busy packing up that morning.
> 
> I am hoping for a maintain over the holiday.
> 
> There you have it!  Well... coffee smells delicious and I haven't poured my cup yet, so I'm gonna go get it!  TTYL.........................P



I was very happy to read about your plan! My mom and I are heading to the cape next weekend to stay with my grandmother and three younger cousins.  We will be there friday afternoon/night, all day saturday and come back sunday night.  We will probablly be eating out more than anything but I still worry because I get in the "vacation mode" and just want to eat everything! I do plan on running sat and sun and I'm very excited to be able to run by the beach! I think my mom will help keep me on track as she's been very supportive with all this!



BernardandMissBianca said:


> Can y'all swing back by my house with the wagon???
> 
> I totally fell off! I really need to get back on but don't have the motivation to run after it. This week has been terrible, I just want to quit, say screw it, what's the point.
> Scale isn't moving, clothes are tight, eating like crap (although a smidge of light was the Turkey tacos we had last night, the kids didn't even notice the difference) And of course I know the bad food choices are making the scale go up and making the clothes tighter but I don't care!!!
> 
> UGH, how do I move past this??????
> 
> Off to take the kids to swim, get DS10 and figure out what the heck to have for lunch, and dinner.



I've been there! Recently! Stay with us! HANG IN THERE!!!!



mackeysmom said:


> Artichokes are a labor of love for me - I love them so much, I honestly don't mind that they take quite a bit of time to prepare.
> 
> My eggplant recipe is a Weight Watcher-ized version of an Eggplant Gratin from Ina Garten (Food Network's The Barefoot Contessa).   You can always substitute the fat-free dairy with full or reduced fat if you prefer.  The only thing I never chintz on is the fresh grated parmesan cheese.
> 
> Eggplant Gratin
> 
> Ingredients
> 
>  3/4 pound eggplant, sliced 1/2-inch thick (peeled or unpeeled, depends on your preference)
>  1/3 cup fat free ricotta cheese
>  ½ cup eggbeaters
>  ½  cup fat free half-and-half
>  1/2 cup freshly grated Parmesan
>  Freshly ground black pepper
>  1/2 cup marinara sauce
>  ¼ cup shredded mozzarella cheese
> 
> Directions
> 
> Preheat the oven to 400 degrees F.
> 
> Partially pre-cook the eggplant slices (in a single layer) in the microwave for about 5 minutes.
> 
> Meanwhile, in a small bowl, mix together the ricotta, egg, half-and-half, Parmesan, and 1/8 teaspoon pepper.
> 
> In a square casserole dish, layer sauce, eggplant slices, ricotta mixture and marinara sauce. In an 8X8 pan, you should get 2 layers.
> 
> Sprinkle the shredded mozzarella on top..
> 
> Bake for 25 to 30 minutes or until the custard sets and the top is browned.
> 
> Serve warm.
> 
> 13 PointsPlus total
> 
> - Laura



That sounds good and I'm going to try that, do you know the calories breakdown? I don't do points...



snowangel72 said:


> Totally random question but have you ever eaten cheeseless pizza? Last night I had a piece on whole wheat crust loaded with veggies. It was sooooooo good!!!! I used to laugh at people who ate cheeseless pizza but I think I am converted!!!!



Im actually not a big fan of cheese on pizza. I like feta cheese on my pizza



dumbo_buddy said:


> glad you had such a nice time with your friend!
> 
> i haven't even seen transformers 2! can't believe there is a part 3 already. i really loved the first one. i too grew up with transformers so i was totally pumped for the first one. how did you like the third? also, i love swedish fish. i have to just stay away from them though b/c i'll eat a million of them.


I did enjoy it. A lot doesnt make sense, but I feel like those action movies never do. It was good, lots of actions, pretty people, cool robots, funny dialouge, stuff blows up. Can't complain haha!!!

Sweedish fish are one of my favorites but I cant have like more than 6 at a time haha!



dumbo_buddy said:


> GOOOOODDD MORRRNING LOOOSERRSSS!!!! ZZZZzzzzzz
> 
> QOTD, Thursday June 30th: After dinner and before bed is a REALLY tough time for me. What do YOU do after dinner in order to stay on plan? Do you have a snack? What is it? A rule that you can't eat? A drink of water? How do you fight those little demons that say "eeeaaaatttt" when you're watching tv or doing whatever you do at night??
> 
> 
> 
> Disney QOTD, June 30th: What's that one thing that really makes you feel like you're at Disney? A ride? A special walk down Main Street? A treat?



This first question is a strange one for me, because I eat dinner at weird times.  I usually don't get out of work till 9 so by the time I get home its 9:30 so by the time I eat its almost 10! I know your not supposed to eat after 10 o clock but thats when I get time for dinner. My job kind of sucks, and I have to take my "dinner" break at 4 in the afternoon. My big problem with after dinner snacking for me is once I take my ambien I have to be really careful because "Sleep eating" is a big problem with ambien. I just try to position myself away from food after i take my pill and i have been getting better, but alot of the time you don't even know your eating untill you wake up the next morning! 

For the second question..this is a tough one.  I guess I would say walking into epcot and bee lining it for mexico for our margarita!!! Yeah once i have that margarita im home and on vacation!!!

----------
Ugh guys I need a vacation! Can I just vent for two seconds about my job?  I think alot of people my age (25) complain about having to work a "real job" but I don't even have a "real job". It's a job that doesn't pay me enoough that I have to be at every day and should be a part time job and causes my more stress than i need! Ugh. I know its a job and I SHOULD NOT complain but sometimes you just cant help it you know?  I think having such a nice day off yesterday makes today that much worse. Thursdays are my most hated days as it is, my classes are all awful and i dont get any breaks.  I would really just like 2 days off in a row instead of one every two weeks! 

I suppose I should go find something for lunch. It has to last me till 9 tonight so it better be something good i guess...11:30-9 with no opprotunity for food..that's normal right?


----------



## Zhoen

mackeysmom said:


> My eggplant recipe is a Weight Watcher-ized version of an Eggplant Gratin from Ina Garten (Food Network's The Barefoot Contessa).   You can always substitute the fat-free dairy with full or reduced fat if you prefer.  The only thing I never chintz on is the fresh grated parmesan cheese.
> - Laura



That sounds soooo yummy!   I love eggplant parmesan, but it's so bad for you when it's made 'traditional'... I'm the only one in the family who will eat squash of any type, so parm at a restaurant is the only way I ever get to have any eggplant... pooooorrr meeeeee 

QUOTE=BernardandMissBianca;41669596] And of course I know the bad food choices are making the scale go up and making the clothes tighter but I don't care!!! 
 [/QUOTE]

Of COURSE you care, or you wouldn't be beating yourself up right now... you just momentarily FORGET that you care in "the heat of the moment."  What sort of things are tripping you up?  Are you waiting too long to eat and then letting "bad" foods tempt you?  My DD4 is a monster-- she's "starving" after school every day, so I get her a snack for the drive home, then she doesn't eat it all (or worse, she would eat it all, but it smells so good, I go into crazy-shark-feeding-frenzy mode...   So I try to make sure I have something healthy BEFORE she gets her snack... or talk her into picking something I really dislike Really, it's incredibly tough to say to yourself "I can have baby carrots as soon as we're home in 45 minutes... I just have to resist that luscious smelling (fill in the blank insanely yummy food here) for another 45 minutes... oh wait, traffic jam, make that an hour...

Or is it portion control, or emotional eating, or ...?


-------
To whoever asked about the "always thirsty" thing, nope, not diabetes... I thought about that after I typed it... it's actually caused by a medication I'm on.  On the upside, I've never had a UTI in my life...  

And the berries... yesterday was pretty much the main flush of it... I'd been putting off picking them and they were sooo ripe they were starting to fall on the ground.  We got a bit over a pint (not bad for a tiny little patch), and I wanted to freeze them, but the pixies gobbled them all up, and I can't exactly be mad my kids like fruit... I suppose I could go to the park near here, they grow wild there, too, but I'm too lazy.   And yes, I like to make jam and cobblers with the raspberries and blackberries that grow here, it's a summer tradition, the cobbler especially... but in the same vein about thinking about food sources, these days I feel terrible about the idea of using sugar... there's no place even close to local for that... we have plenty of local honey, but I don't like it all that much... I was going to try growing some stevia this year, but I never got it into the ground and it died in the pot along with a bunch of other poor plants

QOTD:  We tend to eat dinner really late like between 7 and 8, but sometimes later then go to bed between 9 and 10, so this isnt really a problem for me for me its 3:30  3:30 is a doozy.  Its a long time after lunch, its before Id prefer to eat snack, but its near the end of the work day, Im bored, I want a pick-me-up you get the point If we had early dinner (Im exhausted so we get drive-thru at 6pm on the way home, for example, I might want something, and in that case I like cereal it feels guilty, but you can get a lot for less calories

Disney QOTD:  I like seeing the castle from the ferry.  

Man Im going to strangle you guys were weighing-in tomorrow and youve all got me wanting pizza and eggplant parmesan.


----------



## Disneywedding2010

dumbo_buddy said:


> wow wow wow that sounds awesome! and what a HUGE house!!! i'm only just a little jealous while i sit here in my 800 square foot house/shack!! talk about space!
> 
> and 16 minutes to disney world! that's just not fair!
> 
> i have to apologize because i wasn't paying attention earlier but what do you guys have planned for jobs? we'd love to get down there but the job market isn't really what DH and i are in. that's why we'd need to do our own thing like the consulting business.
> 
> you can tell we're all disney nuts because i'm definitely sure the "water view" that you'll have with your pool gave us all a chuckle!




We are bringing our towing company down from TX. Alan has done a lot of talking with the highway patrol and they've basically said there aren't a lot of towing companies around the Kissimmee area. They are having to use companies out of Orlando. So, we're bringing the flat bed out to FL and our realtor is going to help us find a impound yard that we can lease.

I finished my degree in hospitality management (i.e. hotels) so I'm shooting for the stars: *DISNEY CAST MEMBER! *  However, any other hotel would work as well. I just spent 3 years getting that degree. I'm going to put it to use. 

I'm going to sit down today and work a budget (kind of) out today for FL. I can already tell you are bills are going to be somewhat less if not non existant. 

No house phone or security system because the security system is already provided and you can give them your cell number. ADT it was REQUIRED you have a land line. Our electric bill will be DRASTICALLY reduced because we're going from a 2 story to a 1 story. No gas bill because the house is all electric. No gym membership because the closest one is in Orlando and we will have a fitness center in the community.  I'm liquidating all of my credit cards but two. We're only keeping one tow truck so the insurance will go down drastically in that department. We're just overall going to be a lot more happier.


----------



## bellebookworm9

donac said:


> Today is my youngest's birthday.  He turns 21.  How did I get so old?  He is coming home today to celebrate.  His gf is coming on Sat morning so we can go into the city.  We are going with our sons and their gfs to see Wicked.  We still have to decide how we are getting into the city and where we are going to eat.



Happy birthday to your son! Wicked the musical is amazing-I've seen it twice and it gets better every time!



dumbo_buddy said:


> GOOOOODDD MORRRNING LOOOSERRSSS!!!! ZZZZzzzzzz
> 
> 
> QOTD, Thursday June 30th: After dinner and before bed is a REALLY tough time for me. What do YOU do after dinner in order to stay on plan? Do you have a snack? What is it? A rule that you can't eat? A drink of water? How do you fight those little demons that say "eeeaaaatttt" when you're watching tv or doing whatever you do at night??



Ugh, I have the same problem. I've done okay the last few nights, and normally I try to snack on healthier things, like cheese and crackers or fruits. But I like what Pamela does, and might look into the WW ice cream treats for the evening!



> Disney QOTD, June 30th: What's that one thing that really makes you feel like you're at Disney? A ride? A special walk down Main Street? A treat?



I think  just getting to Orlando airport, boarding ME, and riding under the arch is enough. 



> "Women's a$$ size study: There is a new study about women and how they feel about their a$$es, the results were pretty interesting. 30% of women think their a$$ is too fat, 10% of women think their a$$ is too skinny, the remaining 60% say they don't care, they love him, he is a good man, and wouldn't trade him for the world..."



One of my mom's friends on facebook posted this the other night too. 

Good luck eating healthy this weekend-you can do it! OMG-A whole loaf of bread? I can't even fathom that!



dumbo_buddy said:


> have fun going downtown and enjoy wicked. i saw it back when it came out and really liked it. did you read the book? it's a good one.



Did you see it with the original cast? (Idina Menzel and Kristin Chenoweth?) If so, I'm jealous! I didn't care for the book, but I read it after I saw the musical, and it's sooooo different.



BernardandMissBianca said:


> Can y'all swing back by my house with the wagon???



Me too please!

Blargh. Last night I didn't do anything I planned. I didn't run because I was just so exhausted. I ended up not eating the chicken empanadas because my GERD was acting up and there are tomatoes, onions, and chili powder in those. I stopped at the Target Pizza Hut instead. Mom and I shared a personal pan cheese pizza and 3 breadsticks, so it wasn't as bad as it could have been, but I know it wasn't the best choice. (The sauce on their pizza doesn't aggravate the GERD much for some reason...) I had some other bad things too, but I did write it all down, and I'm getting back on track today.


----------



## liesel

Hey everyone!  I'm still here, trying to keep up.  What a busy summer!

Kristina-Congrats on the house!  I'm so happy everything worked out well for you.

Tracey- to you and your family.

Buffy-Good luck with all the home renovations.  You can get back on the wagon any time, baby steps.

Kathy-I'm glad you had a productive day.

Trina-Way to go with all that running!    I think we all have a food that we love and I would rather enjoy something in moderation than never eat it again (because we all know how well that is going to work!).  For me it is these delicious nachos from a local taqueria (they make their own queso-none of that bright orange disgusting stuff!).  Once a month (a certain time when I am suseptible to food cravings, especially beef-which I don't normally eat very much of) I decide whether or not I'd like to have some.  I don't indulge every month-I think the longest I've gone is 3 or 4 months without eating them, but I really think about it and plan my eating schedule accordingly.  It helps me feel more in control and I feel just as rewarded if I pick a healthier alternative.  It sounds like you are doing well with taking something you love and eating it only occasionally and in a smaller portion.

Rose-Way to go Gamecocks!  Its so great that you are running again.

 Kim!  I'm glad there's another Tink runner here!  You're a personal chef?  I went to culinary school and worked for a catering company but I am at home with the kids now.  I'd love to get into something like that again!


Nancy-The camping trip sounds like fun, except for the food part.  This is definitely one of those times its good to bring some of your own food, sometimes making do with what's there isn't going to cut it!  Great job on coaching this week.

Shawn-Good luck with the move.

Karen-Welcome back!  I'm glad you had such a relaxing trip.   to your sister.

Hi Pamela, you sound busy as usual.

Hello to my fellow Lisabelle!

Hello to everyone I missed, I'll try to keep up with this busy group!
*******

Here's a couple more pics from my road trip.  The first one is a small shot of DS and I at the entrance to Carlsbad Caverns.  You can hike all the way down (750 feet) from the natural entrance of the cave.  There is also an elevator.  We did this hike and 2 others, about 3 1/2 miles total.  When we told the ranger what we were planning, he was concerned that the kdis wouldn't be able to handle it, but they were great!  They were in much better shape than many of the adults doing this hike (there weren't that many) and we actually passed a few groups, even taking time to enjoy everything.  They enjoyed looking at the cave formations so much that they didn't complain once!  There was a wildfire here when we arrived and the park was closed for 2 days.  They think someone tossed a lit cigarette near the visitor's center and the area just went up in flames!






This is a cute shot of DH, DD, and DS at Bandelier National Monument in New Mexico.  It is currently closed due to the wildfire (the one by Los Alamos) and I think about half the park has burned (they are working to defend the archeological sites).  You can see how dry it is there, but still lovely.  What a crazy wildfire season, its so dry in the southwest.


----------



## Worfiedoodles

dumbo_buddy said:


> HEY HEY HEY! IT'S NOT-GONNA-BE FAAAAAAT NANCY!!!!!
> 
> QOTD, Wednesday June 29th: water. how do you get your water in each day? drink glasses throughout the day? fill a water bottle? drink it by a certain time?
> 
> I drink a cup of hot tea after my shower, and then at work I drink a giant 24oz. mug of tea throughout the day. I usually have water/tea to drink in the evening as well. I have virtually given up soda, so I guess by making it my only beverage, I'm drinking my water.
> 
> Disney QOTD, Wednesday June 29th: When was your last trip to Disney? (WDW, DL, DCL, AbD) When is your next trip?? tell us a little something about it!



My last trip was also the Princess! This was my first solo trip, and I had a great time. I did lots of hanging out with other WISHers, and was able to visit the attractions I never get to see because my menfolk aren't interested. My next trip will be for the Princess 2012, and I have set a goal with myself -- If I lose 20 lbs from when I started a new push a few weeks ago, I get to upgrade to a Mod instead of a Value. This is all about comfort, people. I was fine at All Star Sports, but I missed the fridge in the room, more comfy bedding and mattress, and being close to DTD...I'm hoping that's enough motivation to keep me moving 



pjlla said:


> Off to read my brainless romance novel!.............................P



I'm with you on this one -- totally by accident I picked one up and started reading it, and realized it's centered around hockey, with tons of talk about the Vancouver Canucks. I thought that was pretty funny, it's been amusing me every since! 



dumbo_buddy said:


> GOOOOODDD MORRRNING LOOOSERRSSS!!!! ZZZZzzzzzz
> 
> QOTD, Thursday June 30th: After dinner and before bed is a REALLY tough time for me. What do YOU do after dinner in order to stay on plan? Do you have a snack? What is it? A rule that you can't eat? A drink of water? How do you fight those little demons that say "eeeaaaatttt" when you're watching tv or doing whatever you do at night??
> 
> 
> Well, my dinner comes about 3 hours before I go to bed, so that helps. What I've started doing is eating a more substantial dinner, so I'm just not hungry. I had a bad habit of hoarding points for "treats" at the end of the day, and then I would just keep eating and eating. If I fill up on veggies, protein, etc. and only have a small treat as a dessert, that seems to work better for me. I'd rather have 10 pts of treats, but I'm not doing myself any favors when I do that.
> 
> 
> Disney QOTD, June 30th: What's that one thing that really makes you feel like you're at Disney? A ride? A special walk down Main Street? A treat?



Going through the front gates usually does it for me  If I have a great check-in experience, it can happen there. After that I would have to say my first visit to the gift shop at my resort. Then I get my first look at new merchandise, Disney treats, toys, etc., and since you can't really get those things other places, it makes me feel like I'm really here. I don't necessarily have to go into a park or eat a special food, but of course those are awesome reinforcements of that first feeling of anticipation. 

*Buffy* -- Sometimes I feel like I can't find the wagon with a GPS, and that's my clue to fake it until I make it. Force myself to do the things I know I need to in order to feel good. Move again, even if it's only a walk or only a short distance. Put the Pringles down and eat baby carrots. Once you get the moment going again, it will become easier and require less thought. While it does require more, make it a priority. I have faith in you! 

*Laura* -- I don't like eggplant, but I think I might like that recipe, sound really good! 

*Kim* -- Since you are a personal chef, you must not be intimidated by food ('cause I am ). I'm wondering, do you find yourself making most of your snacks, or going with something that's already put together? I ask this because I tend to be willing to go to the effort for a meal, but unless a snack is fruit or veggies, it seems like too much effort to come up with ingredients and "make" something.

*Pamela* -- You have a fantastic plan for the holiday weekend, I know you will do a great job!

*BronxNancy* -- The story about your camping partners is really frightening. I agree with Pamela but I'd take it one step further, I bet diabetes is already happening for that entire family. Here is my challenge to you -- rather than let them drag you down, be an example to lift them up. You can be very matter of fact about the point that you just aren't that hungry, and only want to eat whatever you have set aside for yourself, rather than the eatathon every meal apparently is for them.  BronxBaby is not that hungry 

*Tracey* -- Hang in there! I know it is so hard, hard to be there, and it will be even harder to leave. 

*snowangel* -- Cheeseless pizza seems like a great idea! When we make homemade pizza we try to use very little cheese, now we have a new idea to try 

*Kathy* -- I absolutely agree, a Disney trip really does help my outlook  I'm almost to the point where I want to take a trip that doesn't involve a race, so I don't have an early to bed night and soreness the next day, but that would be really hard to justify since I am the only one in my family who wants to go  I'm turning 45 in 2013, my fantasy plan is to do Coast to Coast that year. I don't know which races, but I'd love to be able to pull it off! 

*Dona* -- I am so envious! BLT sounds like a wonderful experience.  I know this will be a special trip for you, and you will enjoy every minute of the planning. 

*Deb* -- I miss Santa's Village!  I think I loved it more than ds! I find it really relaxing, and just a great time for the whole family. I hope you have a fantastic trip! 

*Trina* -- Great job with the snacks at the movies! I know the next one I see will be HP, and it's going to be hard to be restrained in that festive atmosphere. I actually don't think the  is very good there, so that's one item I can avoid. The buttery pretzel bites are yummy, last time I ignored their siren's call for POTC4 and had grapes I brought from home instead. 

Everyone have a great day, and do make a plan for the holiday weekend. I know we can report on Tuesday we did well, if we make a plan and a pact that we will get through it together! 

Maria


----------



## Disneywedding2010

Morning everyone! 

We made it home safe and sound around 930 last night. I immediately went to bed and caught up on DVR'ed shows. I'm not even sure what time it was when I fell asleep. I woke up around 930 and have just been putsing around the house. My cleaning bug usually doesn't bite til aroud 1, . I need to eat something and get into cleaning clothes. 

*My plan for the day:*
Throw all of our clothes that we took to FL in the wash 

Figure out something for dinner

Clean out from under our bathroom sink

Start going through our closet and figure out what's going and what I'm getting rid of

Work on the two upstairs closets that mainly have Josh and Maddie's things in them and get that stuff packed up.

Work on the downstairs closet


Most of Maddie's big items (crib, crib mattress, bassinet, etc) I'm giving to my best friend who just found out she's having a baby girl. She was shocked when I told her that I was going to do this. She was afraid that it was going to be hard emotionally. I explained to her that I wasn't going to have the space in the new house and that I'd rather give it to her then a complete stranger. I know she greatly appreciates it because it keeps her from having to go out and buy everything. 

She did ask me if she could have any of her clothes. I told her I had already pretty much gave away the stuff that I was comfortable with parting with. Most of the stuff I still have is stuff that has sentimental value or I just can't emotionally part with. 

Alan asked me last night on the way home if I was okay with giving Maddie's stuff away. He kept reassuring me, "You know you don't have to do this. We could find a way to make it work." I told him that I was okay with it and just looked at it as a way to help someone in need. Plus, my friend Heather loved Maddie like she was her own child. I'm glad to see a peice of Maddie will be in her home now. 

Well, I'm off to go eat something before I get dizzy. I'll be back in a few hours.


----------



## trinaweena

I'm supposed to be to work in 15 minutes but I just had to call and tell them I'm going to be about an hour late. I just suddenly got sick to my stomach.  I'm wondering if I should have just said I'm not coming in at all. I hate situations like this because I can't help if it hit me all of a sudden but I dont want to call out 15 minutes before my shift. I think worrying about it is making me feel worse...


----------



## glss1/2fll

QOTD1: For some reason I don't usually have trouble with after dinner snacking. It's the late afternoon that kills me! When I do want something after dinner I tend to go for chocolate milk or if I need to chew something then I measure out some nuts or eat a breakfast bar.

QOTD2: We fly across the country to get to WDW so landing at the airport makes me feel like we're finally there! But I really love hopping on ME.

Can't chat because my kiddo wants the computer, and I really should break out the vacuum cleaner!

To those of you who think you have fallen off the wagon--beeep beeep that's the horn tellin ya we're outside. Hop on!


----------



## trinaweena

Well I ended up calling out. Sorry but I need to take care of myself. I did email a couple of my students and let them know I wasn't feeling well and they were very understanding which makes me feel better. And I was in tears when I called out so I guess they know I wasn't faking it?  I'm holed up on the couch now updating my workout/running playlist. When I'm done I will share it, but with a disclaimer as some songs are not appropriate for...others haha. But i would say only two of them are like that. 

So im not even really worrying about eating today. Maybe i'll have some soup or toast later tonight but right now i dont even want to think about food! I'm not sure what I had to make me feel like this but ugh! 

I will also probably work on a playlist for our trip to the cape. I told my mom I would make us a road trip playlist. It's only a 3 hour drive but still!


----------



## DisneyKim68

Liesel, thanks for the welcome!  PC'ing would be great for you when you are ready, best part is you make your own hours so you can be home with the kids when you need to be.  I'm looking forward ti Tink, but have a LOT of work to do between now and then.

Maria-for the most part my snacks are just premade things.  I cook from scratch most of the time for dinner, but for snacks I'm all about quick and easy!


----------



## Connie96

dumbo_buddy said:


> QOTD, Thursday June 30th: After dinner and before bed is a REALLY tough time for me. What do YOU do after dinner in order to stay on plan? Do you have a snack? What is it? A rule that you can't eat? A drink of water? How do you fight those little demons that say "eeeaaaatttt" when you're watching tv or doing whatever you do at night??



My best advice/trick/strategy is to make a rule that food will only be eaten "at the table". No eating on the couch! I'm not 100% at following this rule, but I have learned that if I eat something while sitting on the couch watching TV, I will just get up and go get more over and over until I finally go to bed. If I eat at the table, I'll generally just finish my meal or snack and move on to something else.



dumbo_buddy said:


> Disney QOTD, June 30th: What's that one thing that really makes you feel like you're at Disney? A ride? A special walk down Main Street? A treat?



Honestly, it's real for me as soon as I exit MCO and I smell the Florida air. And then I'm a little more "there" when the ME bus begins to roll. And a bit more when we pass under the WDW arch. And more again when we check in at the resort. I think it's really and truly completely real when I'm waiting at the resort bus stop to head to our first park on the first day. That is the epitome of the anticipation phase of the vacation and THAT is awesome!


----------



## Connie96

Alright, I logged on to post the WIN results last night and then I got distracted with actual WDW planning stuff. I will do my very best to post results this evening!


----------



## Connie96

ONE MORE THING... (not weight-loss-related, but very much Disney-travel-related...)

Could you please share your best/favorite ideas for a countdown-to-vacation project and for character-autograph-collecting???

Pretty much since DD was born, I've been telling her that we're gonna go to WDW "someday". She is 4 and I need some tangible way of communicating that it's REAL and there is a set number of days between now and then. I like the idea of a paper chain but I was wondering if anyone has done this and did you include anything of interest on each link of the chain?? If you've done any kind of countdown calendar, can you describe what made yours fun or unique?

And for character autographs, I might just go with a regular old autograph book or I like the index card idea so I can put the autographs and character meet photos in a book together... Thoughts?? Other ideas?


----------



## trinaweena

Question, I'm looking at the W.I.S.H. Teams and I have no idea which one I should join...anyone have any suggestions?? Bias opinions welcome!


----------



## pjlla

DisneyKim68 said:


> Good morning fellow losers!  Off to cook this morning (I'm a personal chef)  I love cooking for today's clients because they are on WW too and that gives me an excuse to test new recipes
> 
> QOTD:  I always save points for after dinner snack(s)  I usually have a mini bag of microwave popcorn or a Skinny Cow.
> 
> Disney QOTD:  Mainstreet!  I just LOVE walkig down Mainstreet.  That makes me feel that I'm in Disney more than anything else.



Feel free to share any recipes that are successful!  



BernardandMissBianca said:


> Can y'all swing back by my house with the wagon???
> 
> I totally fell off! I really need to get back on but don't have the motivation to run after it. This week has been terrible, I just want to quit, say screw it, what's the point.
> Scale isn't moving, clothes are tight, eating like crap (although a smidge of light was the Turkey tacos we had last night, the kids didn't even notice the difference) And of course I know the bad food choices are making the scale go up and making the clothes tighter but I don't care!!!
> 
> UGH, how do I move past this??????
> 
> Off to take the kids to swim, get DS10 and figure out what the heck to have for lunch, and dinner.



Like someone else mentioned.... of COURSE you care, or you wouldn't be here.  

My advise..... one day.  Take one day (preferably tomorrow) and commit to making a totally OP day.  Workout, food, water, all of it.  But just one day.  And tell yourself (over and over if necessary) that if it is TOO MUCH to handle, that the next day you can all off the wagon again if necessary.

For that one day, plan ahead.  Plan all of the meals the night before and prep for them if necessary.  You could even PRE-JOURNAL the food... exactly the portions you will eat and the calories in each portion.  If it isn't planned/written, you DO NOT eat it!  

Come on here and tell us all about your plan... what you will eat, what kind of exercise you will do.  Commit to it with us.... and then plan to come back and tell us how it went.  You KNOW if it doesn't work out we won't be upset or judging you.  And if you DO stick with it.... we'll be there to WOOO HOO with you!!  




mackeysmom said:


> Artichokes are a labor of love for me - I love them so much, I honestly don't mind that they take quite a bit of time to prepare.
> 
> My eggplant recipe is a Weight Watcher-ized version of an Eggplant Gratin from Ina Garten (Food Network's The Barefoot Contessa).   You can always substitute the fat-free dairy with full or reduced fat if you prefer.  The only thing I never chintz on is the fresh grated parmesan cheese.
> 
> Eggplant Gratin
> 
> Ingredients
> 
>  3/4 pound eggplant, sliced 1/2-inch thick (peeled or unpeeled, depends on your preference)
>  1/3 cup fat free ricotta cheese
>  ½ cup eggbeaters
>  ½  cup fat free half-and-half
>  1/2 cup freshly grated Parmesan
>  Freshly ground black pepper
>  1/2 cup marinara sauce
>  ¼ cup shredded mozzarella cheese
> 
> Directions
> 
> Preheat the oven to 400 degrees F.
> 
> Partially pre-cook the eggplant slices (in a single layer) in the microwave for about 5 minutes.
> 
> Meanwhile, in a small bowl, mix together the ricotta, egg, half-and-half, Parmesan, and 1/8 teaspoon pepper.
> 
> In a square casserole dish, layer sauce, eggplant slices, ricotta mixture and marinara sauce. In an 8X8 pan, you should get 2 layers.
> 
> Sprinkle the shredded mozzarella on top..
> 
> Bake for 25 to 30 minutes or until the custard sets and the top is browned.
> 
> Serve warm.
> 
> 13 PointsPlus total
> 
> - Laura



This recipe sounds terrific!  I'm definitely planning it for next week!!! Thanks for sharing!



trinaweena said:


> I was very happy to read about your plan! My mom and I are heading to the cape next weekend to stay with my grandmother and three younger cousins.  We will be there friday afternoon/night, all day saturday and come back sunday night.  We will probablly be eating out more than anything but I still worry because I get in the "vacation mode" and just want to eat everything! I do plan on running sat and sun and I'm very excited to be able to run by the beach! I think my mom will help keep me on track as she's been very supportive with all this!
> 
> I'm so glad that your Mom is supportive.
> 
> Be careful of running ON the beach... I find that the angle of the beach kills my knees.... plus the sand is tough to move in!
> 
> I'm printing up my plan and carrying it with me along with my food journal.  I probably won't journal everything, but I'll do my best.  If I don't think ahead and go into a situation like this with a plan, I end up trying to make decisions on the fly and then all of my good intentions go out the window.  You know the old saying..... "If you fail to plan, you plan to fail."  Kind of my motto.
> 
> Ugh guys I need a vacation! Can I just vent for two seconds about my job?  I think alot of people my age (25) complain about having to work a "real job" but I don't even have a "real job". It's a job that doesn't pay me enoough that I have to be at every day and should be a part time job and causes my more stress than i need! Ugh. I know its a job and I SHOULD NOT complain but sometimes you just cant help it you know?  I think having such a nice day off yesterday makes today that much worse. Thursdays are my most hated days as it is, my classes are all awful and i dont get any breaks.  I would really just like 2 days off in a row instead of one every two weeks!
> 
> I suppose I should go find something for lunch. It has to last me till 9 tonight so it better be something good i guess...11:30-9 with no opprotunity for food..that's normal right?



Sorry about the job woes.



Zhoen said:


> BernardandMissBianca said:
> 
> 
> 
> And of course I know the bad food choices are making the scale go up and making the clothes tighter but I don't care!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of COURSE you care, or you wouldn't be beating yourself up right now... you just momentarily FORGET that you care in "the heat of the moment."
> 
> Well said!
> 
> -------
> To whoever asked about the "always thirsty" thing, nope, not diabetes... I thought about that after I typed it... it's actually caused by a medication I'm on.  On the upside, I've never had a UTI in my life...
> 
> Oh good..... I was a bit worried.
> 
> QOTD:  We tend to eat dinner really late like between 7 and 8, but sometimes later then go to bed between 9 and 10, so this isnt really a problem for me for me its 3:30  3:30 is a doozy.  Its a long time after lunch, its before Id prefer to eat snack, but its near the end of the work day, Im bored, I want a pick-me-up you get the point If we had early dinner (Im exhausted so we get drive-thru at 6pm on the way home, for example, I might want something, and in that case I like cereal it feels guilty, but you can get a lot for less calories
> 
> 
> With DD's swim schedule, if we don't eat really early, then we end up eating really late.... practice is 5:30 - 8 pm Mon-Thurs (with a 30 minute drive in each direction).  When we can, we eat together at 4:30 and then have a snack at 9pm.  I like the family to eat together whenever possible, but sometimes, with that schedule, it is just tough.   It ends up being eating early, not eating together, or eating really late.... not very good choices.
> 
> With the earlier eating, it has definitely changed the 3:30 afterschool snacking time.  I'm always telling to kids to skip the snack and stay hungry for dinner!  But sometimes they just can't wait, so I let them have a piece of cheese and/or fruit to hold them until 4:30pm.  I HATE eating that early (like the early bird senior citizen dinners!!), but we have to make it work.   D
> 
> Disney QOTD:  I like seeing the castle from the ferry.
> 
> Man Im going to strangle you guys were weighing-in tomorrow and youve all got me wanting pizza and eggplant parmesan.
Click to expand...


I agree!



Disneywedding2010 said:


> We are bringing our towing company down from TX. Alan has done a lot of talking with the highway patrol and they've basically said there aren't a lot of towing companies around the Kissimmee area. They are having to use companies out of Orlando. So, we're bringing the flat bed out to FL and our realtor is going to help us find a impound yard that we can lease.
> 
> I finished my degree in hospitality management (i.e. hotels) so I'm shooting for the stars: *DISNEY CAST MEMBER! *  However, any other hotel would work as well. I just spent 3 years getting that degree. I'm going to put it to use.
> 
> I'm going to sit down today and work a budget (kind of) out today for FL. I can already tell you are bills are going to be somewhat less if not non existant.
> 
> No house phone or security system because the security system is already provided and you can give them your cell number. ADT it was REQUIRED you have a land line. Our electric bill will be DRASTICALLY reduced because we're going from a 2 story to a 1 story. No gas bill because the house is all electric. No gym membership because the closest one is in Orlando and we will have a fitness center in the community.  I'm liquidating all of my credit cards but two. We're only keeping one tow truck so the insurance will go down drastically in that department. We're just overall going to be a lot more happier.



Sounds like you've got everything planned!



bellebookworm9 said:


> Ugh, I have the same problem. I've done okay the last few nights, and normally I try to snack on healthier things, like cheese and crackers or fruits. But I like what Pamela does, and might look into the WW ice cream treats for the evening!
> 
> I don't have them every night, usually about 3 x week (and none at all in the past two months, since I've been watching the carbs), but they are a GREAT treat!
> 
> Blargh. Last night I didn't do anything I planned. I didn't run because I was just so exhausted. I ended up not eating the chicken empanadas because my GERD was acting up and there are tomatoes, onions, and chili powder in those. I stopped at the Target Pizza Hut instead. Mom and I shared a personal pan cheese pizza and 3 breadsticks, so it wasn't as bad as it could have been, but I know it wasn't the best choice. (The sauce on their pizza doesn't aggravate the GERD much for some reason...) I had some other bad things too, but I did write it all down, and I'm getting back on track today.



glad you're back on track today.



liesel said:


> Here's a couple more pics from my road trip.  The first one is a small shot of DS and I at the entrance to Carlsbad Caverns.  You can hike all the way down (750 feet) from the natural entrance of the cave.  There is also an elevator.  We did this hike and 2 others, about 3 1/2 miles total.  When we told the ranger what we were planning, he was concerned that the kdis wouldn't be able to handle it, but they were great!  They were in much better shape than many of the adults doing this hike (there weren't that many) and we actually passed a few groups, even taking time to enjoy everything.  They enjoyed looking at the cave formations so much that they didn't complain once!  There was a wildfire here when we arrived and the park was closed for 2 days.  They think someone tossed a lit cigarette near the visitor's center and the area just went up in flames!
> 
> 
> 
> This is a cute shot of DH, DD, and DS at Bandelier National Monument in New Mexico.  It is currently closed due to the wildfire (the one by Los Alamos) and I think about half the park has burned (they are working to defend the archeological sites).  You can see how dry it is there, but still lovely.  What a crazy wildfire season, its so dry in the southwest.



Love the pictures!  I'll bet it was a great trip!



Worfiedoodles said:


> I'm with you on this one -- totally by accident I picked one up and started reading it, and realized it's centered around hockey, with tons of talk about the Vancouver Canucks. I thought that was pretty funny, it's been amusing me every since!
> 
> I grabbed this one from the shared book rack at the school.  It's old and pretty harmless and "G", but good enough to put me to sleep at night!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone have a great day, and do make a plan for the holiday weekend. I know we can report on Tuesday we did well, if we make a plan and a pact that we will get through it together!
> 
> Maria



OOOOh.... a plan pact!!!  I'm IN!!!!!



Disneywedding2010 said:


> Morning everyone!
> 
> We made it home safe and sound around 930 last night. I immediately went to bed and caught up on DVR'ed shows. I'm not even sure what time it was when I fell asleep. I woke up around 930 and have just been putsing around the house. My cleaning bug usually doesn't bite til aroud 1, . I need to eat something and get into cleaning clothes.
> 
> *My plan for the day:*
> Throw all of our clothes that we took to FL in the wash
> 
> Figure out something for dinner
> 
> Clean out from under our bathroom sink
> 
> Start going through our closet and figure out what's going and what I'm getting rid of
> 
> Work on the two upstairs closets that mainly have Josh and Maddie's things in them and get that stuff packed up.
> 
> Work on the downstairs closet
> 
> 
> Most of Maddie's big items (crib, crib mattress, bassinet, etc) I'm giving to my best friend who just found out she's having a baby girl. She was shocked when I told her that I was going to do this. She was afraid that it was going to be hard emotionally. I explained to her that I wasn't going to have the space in the new house and that I'd rather give it to her then a complete stranger. I know she greatly appreciates it because it keeps her from having to go out and buy everything.
> 
> She did ask me if she could have any of her clothes. I told her I had already pretty much gave away the stuff that I was comfortable with parting with. Most of the stuff I still have is stuff that has sentimental value or I just can't emotionally part with.
> 
> Alan asked me last night on the way home if I was okay with giving Maddie's stuff away. He kept reassuring me, "You know you don't have to do this. We could find a way to make it work." I told him that I was okay with it and just looked at it as a way to help someone in need. Plus, my friend Heather loved Maddie like she was her own child. I'm glad to see a peice of Maddie will be in her home now.
> 
> Well, I'm off to go eat something before I get dizzy. I'll be back in a few hours.



Awwww....  I'm sure that it will be tough to give away the stuff, but I'm glad you can see the good in it.  



trinaweena said:


> I'm supposed to be to work in 15 minutes but I just had to call and tell them I'm going to be about an hour late. I just suddenly got sick to my stomach.  I'm wondering if I should have just said I'm not coming in at all. I hate situations like this because I can't help if it hit me all of a sudden but I dont want to call out 15 minutes before my shift. I think worrying about it is making me feel worse...



Hey.... vomit happens.  If you are sick, you're sick.  They need to understand.



Connie96 said:


> ONE MORE THING... (not weight-loss-related, but very much Disney-travel-related...)
> 
> Could you please share your best/favorite ideas for a countdown-to-vacation project and for character-autograph-collecting???
> 
> Pretty much since DD was born, I've been telling her that we're gonna go to WDW "someday". She is 4 and I need some tangible way of communicating that it's REAL and there is a set number of days between now and then. I like the idea of a paper chain but I was wondering if anyone has done this and did you include anything of interest on each link of the chain?? If you've done any kind of countdown calendar, can you describe what made yours fun or unique?
> 
> And for character autographs, I might just go with a regular old autograph book or I like the index card idea so I can put the autographs and character meet photos in a book together... Thoughts?? Other ideas?



I love the index card idea, but I can't get my kids past the traditional autograph book.  oh well.

************

Afternoon friends!  Only a minute to say hi and I gotta run!  It was a good day, had a nice bike ride with DD!  

Off to the Y now!.......................P


----------



## Rose&Mike

ok, just had a sec to skim and do a few replies.

*Nancy*--Fabulous job coaching this week. Thank you so very much! Have fun camping! I have had chipped beef gravy before--but a loaf of bread--OMG!!!!! Can you say poison---uggh, it makes me feel sick just thinking about it! And the Aunt Ann thing--hysterical!

*Liesel*--great pics!

*Dona*--I have an almost 20 year old and despite all the comments from the 20somethings in my office, I KNOW I am not old, so you can't be either. Have fun at Wicked!



donac said:


> The WISH Biggest Loser Summer Challenge Week 3
> #10-NewlyDisneyCrazed .33%
> #9- Worfiedoodles .41%
> #8- JacksLilWench .46%
> #7- gudrench3 .5%
> #6- KristiMc .62%
> #5- connie96 .70%
> #4-liesel 1.37%
> #3-graciesmom 1.37%
> #2- ScubaD 1.84%
> 
> and now
> The WISH Biggest Loser Summer Challenge
> Week 3 Biggest Loser is:
> #1- tggrrstarr   1.88%



Congrats to all the Losers, especially Kelli!

And *DAVE*--great to see your name on the list!

*Pamela*--that would the University of South Carolina Gamecocks I was referring to yesterday--back to back NCAA College World Series Champs!!!!! DS will be a junior there this year. Have a fabulous weekend! And fwiw--I totally have to bring my own food everywhere now, and you know what? I don't care what anyone else thinks.  I think you have a good plan--just do what is best for you.

*Deb*--have a super time this weekend!



BernardandMissBianca said:


> Can y'all swing back by my house with the wagon???
> 
> I totally fell off! I really need to get back on but don't have the motivation to run after it. This week has been terrible, I just want to quit, say screw it, what's the point.
> Scale isn't moving, clothes are tight, eating like crap (although a smidge of light was the Turkey tacos we had last night, the kids didn't even notice the difference) And of course I know the bad food choices are making the scale go up and making the clothes tighter but I don't care!!!
> 
> UGH, how do I move past this??????
> 
> Off to take the kids to swim, get DS10 and figure out what the heck to have for lunch, and dinner.


Ok Buffy. Here's my pep talk. I know you want to quit. I have been there so many times. But you can do this. It's not always easy and it's definitely not fast, but it's doable. Focus this weekend on two things--drinking enough water and getting at least 15 minutes of exercise a day--by yourself if possible--you need some recharge Buffy time.  Hang in there. It really is worth all the effort in the end--because NOTHING tastes as good as thin feels.

*****
Ok, I am out of time. I will try to get on tomorrow morning to update some stuff. Have a great night everyone!

--almost forgot--got my workout in today! I did not want to report to you all that I was slacking!


----------



## Rose&Mike

*I wanted to point out that on the EATING HEALTHY section of the WISH boards we do have a BL meal/recipe thread. I kept forgeting to point this out for the new folks. On the first page there is a post with all of the recipes and where they can be found. It's mostly updated--I think I am a couple behind. Please feel free to add recipes if you would like. *


----------



## bellebookworm9

Connie96 said:


> ONE MORE THING... (not weight-loss-related, but very much Disney-travel-related...)
> 
> Could you please share your best/favorite ideas for a countdown-to-vacation project and for character-autograph-collecting???
> 
> Pretty much since DD was born, I've been telling her that we're gonna go to WDW "someday". She is 4 and I need some tangible way of communicating that it's REAL and there is a set number of days between now and then. I like the idea of a paper chain but I was wondering if anyone has done this and did you include anything of interest on each link of the chain?? If you've done any kind of countdown calendar, can you describe what made yours fun or unique?
> 
> And for character autographs, I might just go with a regular old autograph book or I like the index card idea so I can put the autographs and character meet photos in a book together... Thoughts?? Other ideas?



I did a very simple countdown calendar for myself! If you have a Home Depot nearby, get a bunch of the Mickey head paint chips. Then buy a piece of posterboard. Carefully peal the Mickey heads from their backing, glue them on the board, write whatever fun things you want on them and there you go! I fully intend to make another one this year.





As for the autograph book, this year I just plan to buy one of the Disney ones and go from there, but last year I made one using the Creative DISign board, specifically Donatalie's designs (she has several different varities of autograph book pages). I took a page for each character I thought we might meet, put two of those pages per page in a Word document, printed it, hole punched, and put them in a binder. I don't want to carry the binder around again this year, but I would do it again. Then when I came home, I was able to cut out the autographs and paste them next to the pictures in my scrapbook. Another option is to put together a photobook on say, Shutterfly, but that can get a little pricey. Here's a pic of one some of the pages from last year's book (the characters loved it!):





In that case, I had grouped them together by where we were going to be each day, and then went to various character meeting sights to find out where they would be-Steve Soares' page is great!


----------



## glss1/2fll

Connie96 said:


> ONE MORE THING... (not weight-loss-related, but very much Disney-travel-related...)
> 
> Could you please share your best/favorite ideas for a countdown-to-vacation project and for character-autograph-collecting???
> 
> Pretty much since DD was born, I've been telling her that we're gonna go to WDW "someday". She is 4 and I need some tangible way of communicating that it's REAL and there is a set number of days between now and then. I like the idea of a paper chain but I was wondering if anyone has done this and did you include anything of interest on each link of the chain?? If you've done any kind of countdown calendar, can you describe what made yours fun or unique?
> 
> And for character autographs, I might just go with a regular old autograph book or I like the index card idea so I can put the autographs and character meet photos in a book together... Thoughts?? Other ideas?




Probably somebody has already answered this, but I've seen some really cute count downs made out of posterboard and Disney paint samples. Try the creative boards, I think they have a ton of ideas.

We are cheap and use sketch pads for the autograph books. It's spiral and about 5x7ish costs $3 and has a ton of pages. It works for us because I tear out the page and stick it on the scrapbook page with the character and my kiddos. Found it in the art section of our local one stop store. I think  Target has them too as well as Michael's.


----------



## cclovesdis

Healthy Habits Week3 Results

*Congratulations to Our Participants:*
bellebookworm9
buzz5985
JacksLilWench
Worfiedoodles

*Congratulations to this Week's Prize Winner*: buzz5985! Please PM me your address and I will send you your prize.

*Congratulations to Worfiedoodles for earning all 15 HH points!*


----------



## my3princes

dumbo_buddy said:


> your next trip sounds fabulous!!! disney AND hawaii?? my two favorites!!! when is it??
> 
> what did you think of the treehouses? we stayed there in january with my aunt, uncle, and their three kids (11, 9, and 8) and had an absolute blast! in fact, we're planning on staying there again may 2012 but this time it'll just be me, dh, ds, and the new baby. we will have points from not going in january and figure we'd be nice and isolate ourselves in case of lots of baby crying!



We loved the treehouse villas.  Very quiet, lots of room.  It was truly a home away from home.



tigger813 said:


> Morning all,
> 
> BAD night last night. Mom was in horrible pain and then had me up about every hour to go to the bathroom. I'm am beat and just hope I can get through another 4 nights of this. Of course the last night I have to be up early anyways for my flight. I have a headache which I have when I don't get much sleep. Just had my shake and I just put the kettle on for my tea. I should probably have 2 cups of that this morning.
> 
> Dr and chemo at 11:20. Hoping to stop at the grocery store and maybe another store if Mom is up to it! I MUST Nap today! I have a feeling I will sleep a lot once I get home.
> 
> Brian said my car is squeaking loudly again! It better not be something else since I just spent over $400 on brakes last month. He said he didn't know when he'd have time to take it over to the shop which is just around the corner. I emailed him at 4 and said I will need it on Tuesday for work and he has today after his meeting at work and tomorrow when he could take it over to be checked out. Theyare good about checking it out quickly! It needs to be taken care of before I get back as I will have a lot to catch up when I get back as I will have the kids with me too.
> 
> Ash's last day on crutches is today. So hopefully they will be able to get around easier until I get back.
> 
> Gotta try and wash my mom's hair now.
> 
> TTFN



I can understand you wanting to get home.  Who is going to help your parents when you're gone?  Your sister must be absolutely warn out since she's been dealing with this hands on since day one 



Connie96 said:


> ONE MORE THING... (not weight-loss-related, but very much Disney-travel-related...)
> 
> Could you please share your best/favorite ideas for a countdown-to-vacation project and for character-autograph-collecting???
> 
> Pretty much since DD was born, I've been telling her that we're gonna go to WDW "someday". She is 4 and I need some tangible way of communicating that it's REAL and there is a set number of days between now and then. I like the idea of a paper chain but I was wondering if anyone has done this and did you include anything of interest on each link of the chain?? If you've done any kind of countdown calendar, can you describe what made yours fun or unique?
> 
> And for character autographs, I might just go with a regular old autograph book or I like the index card idea so I can put the autographs and character meet photos in a book together... Thoughts?? Other ideas?



We took a poster board and made one giant calandar with however many months we had to go.  We had saved the Mickey stickers that they always hand out and would cover each day that passed.  You could use Disney stickers that you find at a local store.  We wrote the number of days remaining until the trip in the bottom corner of each daily square.  We've also done the paper chains with the days remaining written on each link.



bellebookworm9 said:


> I did a very simple countdown calendar for myself! If you have a Home Depot nearby, get a bunch of the Mickey head paint chips. Then buy a piece of posterboard. Carefully peal the Mickey heads from their backing, glue them on the board, write whatever fun things you want on them and there you go! I fully intend to make another one this year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As for the autograph book, this year I just plan to buy one of the Disney ones and go from there, but last year I made one using the Creative DISign board, specifically Donatalie's designs (she has several different varities of autograph book pages). I took a page for each character I thought we might meet, put two of those pages per page in a Word document, printed it, hole punched, and put them in a binder. I don't want to carry the binder around again this year, but I would do it again. Then when I came home, I was able to cut out the autographs and paste them next to the pictures in my scrapbook. Another option is to put together a photobook on say, Shutterfly, but that can get a little pricey. Here's a pic of one some of the pages from last year's book (the characters loved it!):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In that case, I had grouped them together by where we were going to be each day, and then went to various character meeting sights to find out where they would be-Steve Soares' page is great!



I have a folder somewhere on my desktop with almost 200 individual autograph pages.  I made it several years ago so I probably don't have the most recent characters.  It is formatted for 8" X 8" cardstock.  Now we just make the cards for any new characters and bring along the ones that we didn't come across on previous trips and just search out those characters.


----------



## cclovesdis

Welcome to Healthy Habits!
My name is CC (like see-see) and I will be your Healthy Habits (HH) coach for the Summer 2011 BL Challenge. I big thank you to donac and jenanderson for showing me the ropes.

*Here's How HH Works:* Each week, there will be 2 "things" to do each day. You earn 1 point for each day you do each "thing." So, if you do each "thing" for all 7 days, you earn 14 points. There will also be 2 mini-challenges each week. You earn 1 point for each mini-challenge you complete for a total of 16 possible points each week. At the end of the week, please PM me your total points. Here is an example:

4/7 eating 2 fruits
3/7 drinking 6 8 oz. glasses of water
1/2 mini-challenges completed

I will post the top scores as well as a list of the participants each week on/about Tuesday. You have until Tuesday at 5 PM EST to send me your points. Everyone who participates (regardless of his/her total points) will be entered into the drawing for a prize. It will be something related to the week's HH. You will need to PM me your address so I can send you the prize. If you do not WISH to be entered into the prize drawing, please let me know.

Healthy Habits Week 5

In honor of the holiday weekend, I thought I'd go with some essentials.

For All 7 Days:
1. Drink 8 8 oz. glasses of water or a total of 64 oz. of water.
2. Eat 2 or more servings of protein.

Mini-Challenge 1: Journal your food at least 4 days. (You can decide what "journaling" means to you.)
Mini-Challenge 2: Get in 3 20 min. or more workouts.

Feel free to ask any questions! Have a great week!


----------



## mackeysmom

trinaweena said:


> *That sounds good and I'm going to try that, do you know the calories breakdown? I don't do points...



I've never figured out the calories for the Eggplant Gratin, but I read somewhere recently that each WW Point is "roughly" 40 calories.  Using that unscientific calculation, the entire recipe would be about 520 calories.  I normally get four servings out if it, so we'd be looking at about 130 calories per serving.

I had a serving of it tonight mixed in with some whole wheat pasta - added a little extra marinara sauce - yummy.  

Hope that helps,
Laura


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

Connie96 said:


> Could you please share your best/favorite ideas for a countdown-to-vacation project and for character-autograph-collecting???
> 
> Pretty much since DD was born, I've been telling her that we're gonna go to WDW "someday". She is 4 and I need some tangible way of communicating that it's REAL and there is a set number of days between now and then. I like the idea of a paper chain but I was wondering if anyone has done this and did you include anything of interest on each link of the chain?? If you've done any kind of countdown calendar, can you describe what made yours fun or unique?



I did the paper chain with DD when she was 4, disaster!! I had it color coded so each kid cut their color off when it was their turn but DD kept cutting them all off in a day. 

I like the mickey heads. If you can't pilfer the paint chips let me know, I can cut mickey heads on my cricut and mail them to you. 

I can't help you with the autograph book because I don't have the first page done and we've been to WDW 12 times!! LOL 



pjlla said:


> Like someone else mentioned.... of COURSE you care, or you wouldn't be here.
> 
> My advise..... one day.  Take one day (preferably tomorrow) and commit to making a totally OP day.  Workout, food, water, all of it.  But just one day.  And tell yourself (over and over if necessary) that if it is TOO MUCH to handle, that the next day you can all off the wagon again if necessary.
> 
> For that one day, plan ahead.  Plan all of the meals the night before and prep for them if necessary.  You could even PRE-JOURNAL the food... exactly the portions you will eat and the calories in each portion.  If it isn't planned/written, you DO NOT eat it!
> 
> Come on here and tell us all about your plan... what you will eat, what kind of exercise you will do.  Commit to it with us.... and then plan to come back and tell us how it went.  You KNOW if it doesn't work out we won't be upset or judging you.  And if you DO stick with it.... we'll be there to WOOO HOO with you!!



I  you!! You keep me grounded Pamela. OK, tomorrow is an OP day. I have no idea what I'm planning for food but I'll figure it out. I'll come back tomorrow and post how it went. 



Rose&Mike said:


> Ok Buffy. Here's my pep talk. I know you want to quit. I have been there so many times. But you can do this. It's not always easy and it's definitely not fast, but it's doable. Focus this weekend on two things--drinking enough water and getting at least 15 minutes of exercise a day--by yourself if possible--you need some recharge Buffy time.  Hang in there. It really is worth all the effort in the end--because NOTHING tastes as good as thin feels.



I  you too Rose!!! And all my other WISH peeps!! You guys rock!! 

OK this coming week, hopefully starting tomorrow will get me on par. DH is taking the week off which really helps alleviate my schedule. He can do swim while I get DS14 and his 3 friends from French immersion. 
I need to schedule work outs, I'm hoping to get outside and do the track near the pool. 
And since DH will be home cooking will be easier. We just need to sit down and create a good menu. I want to go back to Trader Joes this week too and get some more organic meats and produce. Gosh I wish it was closer!!! 


Damn, why is this so hard??? I can do the workouts, that is the easy part. But the darn food stinks. I have considered Jenny Craig or Medifast but I need to learn how to do it on my own. You can't eat prepackaged food forever. And I read one of the side effects of the Medifast is hair loss, well I've done enough of that on my own. I'd like to keep the little bit of hair I have left. 

OK I'm going to bed. I have to take DS to run at 5:30 and take my dad for his colonoscopy at 7:30. 

Tomorrow I commit to my water, a work out, eating OP, and journalling.


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

Question for those doing the Healthy Habits:

How do you keep track? I've tried doing it on the computer and in my journal but neither works. Any ideas?


----------



## tigger813

UPDATE_ Home Health Aide and/or Nurse will be starting ASAP...sister will do what she can in terms of help and appts. We have an evaulation for both of my parents tomorrow for long term care insurance. I have to get some things together in the morning for that. I've been working on updating the spreadsheets tonight with new meds and notes on meds, etc.

Mom and Dad are both sleeping right now. I know I should probably get some sleep but I think I'm running on adrenaline right now. Also, eating so late tonight has thrown me off.

I'm happy to say that I am down about 4 pounds since I got here so I will probably get back OP more when I get back. Of course, today I had nutter butters for lunch during Mom's chemo and then we had Subway for supper. 

We spent about 5 hours at the doctor's today as we had to go for an ultrasound to rule out blood clots. She is on lasix now for the edema in both legs and feet. Hoping that kicks in fast and when the swelling goes down that the pain will also be reduced. I know I won't sleep much the next few nights. I plan on sleeping as much as I can once I'm home. I can sleep late on Tuesday and then go in for my 1 regular client and then spend the day at home with the girls on Wednesday. We may go to the library and lunch. We got the chemo done as well while we were there. By the end the pain killers had worn off and she became miserable which made it seem longers. I massaged her feet a lot this afternoon during that. I have to call her neurologist tomorrow to check on her dialantin levels and make sure she should still be taking some of the meds that are still on our list. We will have to see how she is tomorrow on the regular schedule again. She finished some meds today.

Well, I need to try and get some ZZZZs before my long night begins. I hope she sleeps more tonight as I'm not sure if I can get through 4 more nights like last night!

TTFN


----------



## Connie96

Thanks for all the suggestions. I thought of another idea this evening. I was at Walmart and picked up this 150 pc puzzle:






I'm going to assemble it on my own, without letting DD know about it, and then break it up into logical three piece groups making 50 groups. I'll put each set of 3 pieces in a small envelope on a poster board calendar. Each day beginning 50 days out, we can take down an envelope and add them to the puzzle. DD and I will finish it up the day before we leave. And, since this is such a good opportunity to learn about calendars, months, weeks, etc, under each envelope, I will have written the day, date and countdown:

Saturday
July 9
50 days to Disney​
What do y'all think? Once I get it ready, I'll post a pic.


----------



## bellebookworm9

BernardandMissBianca said:


> Question for those doing the Healthy Habits:
> 
> How do you keep track? I've tried doing it on the computer and in my journal but neither works. Any ideas?



I make a chart to hang on the fridge. I use magic markers so it's nice and colorful. At the top I write "Healthy Habits Week X". Down the side I write each day of the week, and then under the title I write across whatever the challenges for that week are. Then it's there at the end of the day for me to check off!

And Connie, I think that's a great idea! Very unique!


----------



## Connie96

Well, we have arrived at our first opportunity to see those inches being whittled away and to celebrate our successes.

We started our challenge with 21 WINners and 13 have reported in this week.

Collectively, over our first 3-week period, we have:


Lost a total of 31 1/3 inches
Lost an average of 2 2/5 inches
Lost an average of 1.49%

Our TOP SIX WINners for this period are:
6) -1.34% - lisah0711
5) -2.27% - JacksLilWench
4) -2.41% - Connie96
3) -2.66% - Zhoen
2) -3.42% - mommyof2Pirates

And (drumroll) our Number One WINner is:
1) -4.78% - Worfiedoodles

 Congratulations to Maria, Lindsay, Joan, Kaiti, Lisa and ALL of our WINners! 

We are off to a great start and let's keep on WINning! 

If anyone still wants to report their measurements for this period, please do. I'm happy to help you track your progress whether or not you are able to get your numbers in before the results are posted.


----------



## dvccruiser76

momofdjc said:


> My youngest started with early intervention at around 5 months for physical therapy and started speech at about 1 1/2 years old.  The physical therapy was for torticollis.  He was watched pretty closely because he has limited hearing in one ear.  There is a shortage of speech therapists doing early intervention in some states.  We had to wait a few months after his evaluation for the therapy to start, we waited because he was so young and was already receiving services.  At the time he just made the criteria to recieve the services.  He is 7 and is still in speech at school but his continuing therapy is more related to the hearing loss.  Good luck at his evaluation.



Thanks and thank you to everyone else who offered such great support. 

Dylan had his eval and I was told that he was at a 16 month level for expressive language and needed to be at at least 17 months since he's at 23 months now, so he qualifies for EI. They said that they'll call me within 2 weeks to start setting up weekly service, so that's good. Of course, the little bugger decides to stop doing what was asked of him while he was being tested. I knew once she took out the "ball" it was all over  I swear that was one of his first words and he loves  any type of ball. And of course they can only give him credit for what they see, so maybe he would have been better, but we'll never know. So, it can't hurt and will only help him more. 

Of course I was the guilty mom at times during the test. He refused to color and when they asked me if he colored at home, I was like, um not really he doesn't have crayons. He tries to steal pens from the desk, but we try not to let him use them unless we're right there. Whoops  So of course I email DH right after and I'm like we need to go buy Dylan crayons!!!!!!!! I mean he colors at dinners when we go out to eat which is usually twice a week, but other than that it's usually at daycare. I know they paint and color there, so it's not like he doesn't do it at all. 

So, anyway I signed us up for a free class at the Little Gym tomorrow to see if he likes it. I'm off with him on Friday's so that may be something we might start doing. I don't know if it helps with expressive language, but I'll find out. I guess EI also offers play groups if we can get in, so we'll try to sign up for that. 



trinaweena said:


> Actually he does walk on a leash! I work at Petsmart and he comes into the store all the time! I will take a picture next time!



Yes, please do so 



Disneywedding2010 said:


> Oh and the *HUGE GIGANITC* plus:
> 
> It's *16 minutes* from the gate of the community to the gate of Disney World!!



Now we're talking 



dumbo_buddy said:


> QOTD, Wednesday June 29th: water. how do you get your water in each day? drink glasses throughout the day? fill a water bottle? drink it by a certain time?
> 
> Disney QOTD, Wednesday June 29th: When was your last trip to Disney? (WDW, DL, DCL, AbD) When is your next trip?? tell us a little something about it!



I am terrible with my water intake. I actually will only drink it if it's flavored. I usually have it with Crystal Light and probably not enough. Though when I do my Zumba on the Wii I will drink 16 ounces of it in 20 minutes. 

As for Disney, my last real trip was November 2007  Though we did go to DTD and on the Disney Cruise this past May. Our next "real" trip will be Dylan's first trip in Dec 2012. 



dumbo_buddy said:


> *dvccruiser sue* duh, i totally knew how old dylan was. brain fart! sorry about that! as you know thomas is a couple weeks older and he is just as behind in the talking as your little guy is. at his 2 year appt the doctor said that speech evaluation was not necessary. when she asked if he at least had 6 words i was like, "no!" but but then once we counted he really was about there. mama, dada, papa, car, coo coo (choo choo) pweas (please), pooh (pool, lol). he kinda says "where is it?" and "what's that?". he does not say bye anything. no bye dada or bye mama. he kinda sounds just about where dylan is. he is jussssst starting to try to repeat a few things that i say. like, yesterday we were blowing bubbles at the beach and i asked him to say bubbles. he tried...a little. a few of my girlfriends have said that their boys started to become more verbal AFTER they turned 2. i'm going to give it some time.
> 
> this probably doesn't help you at all. but i thought i'd share that you're not the only one worried about their non-talking 2 year old.
> 
> watch, by the next challenge (or one after that) we'll be saying "why won't thomas and dylan just shut up already!!"



Exactly 



mikamah said:


> We have family festival this week so last night was oldies night, where they block off the center of town, have a dj playing oldies music and dancing in the square.  We met up with Sue/dvccruiser briefly and it was so fun to meet her adorable little Dylan.  We had dinner at a deli, and I did have a meatball sub, but that was it, so could have been worse.
> The fireworks are sunday at the park near our house, so we have a pre fireworks cookout, and our whole neighborhood is just crazy with parties, and fun.  It looks like the work on our side street is not going to be done by then, so we'll have to stick in our little yard.  We normally have a water ballon fight in the street.



We have people coming over, but if they leave early we may swing by. I don't supposed those workers will be out on Sunday 



tigger813 said:


> BAD night last night. Mom was in horrible pain and then had me up about every hour to go to the bathroom. I'm am beat and just hope I can get through another 4 nights of this. Of course the last night I have to be up early anyways for my flight. I have a headache which I have when I don't get much sleep. Just had my shake and I just put the kettle on for my tea. I should probably have 2 cups of that this morning.



You're almost home


----------



## my3princes

Good morning.  I was up at o dark 30 this morning.  Actually it is still dark   I'm off to 4 hours at work, then I'll pick up Nick and we'll head off for the weekend.  I'm a little nervous about work today as there have been threats against the VA that I work at so we are on a total lockdown today.  Supposedly the lockdown starts as I'm leaving, but who knows what will actually happen


----------



## tigger813

Much better night last night...she woke me at 1 this morning but we both fell back asleep. The dog started wandering around at 3 so I got Mom up then and she took forever and I had to take the dog out 3 different doors to get her to do her business. Mom and I both went back to sleep until 6:20. I had my cell phone set to go off at 6:30 so that was good timing.

I just made my tea and then I need to make Mom her breakfast. The nurse for their evaluation arrives at 9. My mom keeps stressing over the house being a mess The woman needs to see things as they are! This is stressing my dad out so he's pacing. 

I've got to get some groceries for them later and she wants to make cookies for the vet and the EMTs that came. They were so amazing last Friday.

Swelling is definitely going down and her legs don't feel hard as rocks anymore.

Well, time to get my tea and then make some breakfast.

TTFN


----------



## dumbo_buddy

mackeysmom said:


> I've never figured out the calories for the Eggplant Gratin, but I read somewhere recently that each WW Point is "roughly" 40 calories.  Using that unscientific calculation, the entire recipe would be about 520 calories.  I normally get four servings out if it, so we'd be looking at about 130 calories per serving.
> 
> I had a serving of it tonight mixed in with some whole wheat pasta - added a little extra marinara sauce - yummy.
> 
> Hope that helps,
> Laura



laura, 

thank you so so so much for that recipe. it sounds delicious AND better yet, it sounds like something i actually can do! LOL! and, if not, you live closeby...i'll just come to your door next time i know you're having it for dinner 

and i see you're a mets fan! woot! i took the little guy with me to a game last week with a friend of mine and it was great. we actually won! thomas got an awesome mets outfit for his birthday 



BernardandMissBianca said:


> I did the paper chain with DD when she was 4, disaster!! I had it color coded so each kid cut their color off when it was their turn but DD kept cutting them all off in a day.
> 
> I like the mickey heads. If you can't pilfer the paint chips let me know, I can cut mickey heads on my cricut and mail them to you.
> 
> I can't help you with the autograph book because I don't have the first page done and we've been to WDW 12 times!! LOL
> 
> 
> 
> I  you!! You keep me grounded Pamela. OK, tomorrow is an OP day. I have no idea what I'm planning for food but I'll figure it out. I'll come back tomorrow and post how it went.
> 
> 
> 
> I  you too Rose!!! And all my other WISH peeps!! You guys rock!!
> 
> OK this coming week, hopefully starting tomorrow will get me on par. DH is taking the week off which really helps alleviate my schedule. He can do swim while I get DS14 and his 3 friends from French immersion.
> I need to schedule work outs, I'm hoping to get outside and do the track near the pool.
> And since DH will be home cooking will be easier. We just need to sit down and create a good menu. I want to go back to Trader Joes this week too and get some more organic meats and produce. Gosh I wish it was closer!!!
> 
> 
> Damn, why is this so hard??? I can do the workouts, that is the easy part. But the darn food stinks. I have considered Jenny Craig or Medifast but I need to learn how to do it on my own. You can't eat prepackaged food forever. And I read one of the side effects of the Medifast is hair loss, well I've done enough of that on my own. I'd like to keep the little bit of hair I have left.
> 
> OK I'm going to bed. I have to take DS to run at 5:30 and take my dad for his colonoscopy at 7:30.
> 
> Tomorrow I commit to my water, a work out, eating OP, and journalling.



hugs buffy! big big big hugs! it IS hard!! but that's why it's so worth it! i mean, right? i was much heavier a few years ago and it was so hard to take off the weight but once i did i was so much happier. you can do it! my aunt across the street just lost 25 lbs and seeing her SO happy is a real inspiration. 

i would steer clear of the prepackaged stuff. stick to your commitment to journaling and getting on here as often as possible. i feel like a runt when i come on here and i'm like, "yeah, i totally ate my face off last night" - it makes me want to come on and say i ate well.

you can do it!!!



Connie96 said:


> Thanks for all the suggestions. I thought of another idea this evening. I was at Walmart and picked up this 150 pc puzzle:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to assemble it on my own, without letting DD know about it, and then break it up into logical three piece groups making 50 groups. I'll put each set of 3 pieces in a small envelope on a poster board calendar. Each day beginning 50 days out, we can take down an envelope and add them to the puzzle. DD and I will finish it up the day before we leave. And, since this is such a good opportunity to learn about calendars, months, weeks, etc, under each envelope, I will have written the day, date and countdown:
> 
> Saturday
> July 9
> 50 days to Disney​
> What do y'all think? Once I get it ready, I'll post a pic.



CUTE!!! i love it!! can't wait to start doing these things!! i reeeeeeallly like the puzzle idea! 



dvccruiser76 said:


> Thanks and thank you to everyone else who offered such great support.
> 
> Dylan had his eval and I was told that he was at a 16 month level for expressive language and needed to be at at least 17 months since he's at 23 months now, so he qualifies for EI. They said that they'll call me within 2 weeks to start setting up weekly service, so that's good. Of course, the little bugger decides to stop doing what was asked of him while he was being tested. I knew once she took out the "ball" it was all over  I swear that was one of his first words and he loves  any type of ball. And of course they can only give him credit for what they see, so maybe he would have been better, but we'll never know. So, it can't hurt and will only help him more.
> 
> Of course I was the guilty mom at times during the test. He refused to color and when they asked me if he colored at home, I was like, um not really he doesn't have crayons. He tries to steal pens from the desk, but we try not to let him use them unless we're right there. Whoops  So of course I email DH right after and I'm like we need to go buy Dylan crayons!!!!!!!! I mean he colors at dinners when we go out to eat which is usually twice a week, but other than that it's usually at daycare. I know they paint and color there, so it's not like he doesn't do it at all.
> 
> So, anyway I signed us up for a free class at the Little Gym tomorrow to see if he likes it. I'm off with him on Friday's so that may be something we might start doing. I don't know if it helps with expressive language, but I'll find out. I guess EI also offers play groups if we can get in, so we'll try to sign up for that.
> :



ugh, i have agita reading this. if dylan qualifies than i'm sure thomas would. blergh. and there is NO way thomas would color or do anything that the lady wanted to do! so don't feel bad. they are 2! 

now i don't know if i should look into this. i probably should before the new kiddo comes.

i'm glad you got him evaluated. did the lady say anything about how boys are "usually" more delayed than the girls? i wonder how much they take that into consideration. 

it's getting close to his 2nd bday!!! 




my3princes said:


> Good morning.  I was up at o dark 30 this morning.  Actually it is still dark   I'm off to 4 hours at work, then I'll pick up Nick and we'll head off for the weekend.  I'm a little nervous about work today as there have been threats against the VA that I work at so we are on a total lockdown today.  Supposedly the lockdown starts as I'm leaving, but who knows what will actually happen



oh boy. lockdown. that does NOT sound like a fun little day at work! be careful. o'dark 30- lol!

*****************
morning all! thomas didn't wake up til 6:15 this morning. holla! of course i've been tossing and turning all night but at least i didn't have to get out of bed at 5! 

i'm trying to think about what to bring camping with the big eater family this weekend. fridge space is a bit of an issue. theirs always packed and they use my grandpa's too. apparently he got some new fridge in the camper that is very small too b/c they don't make the kind that he used to have (his camper is from 1988!). thinking about buying a cheapy styrofoam cooler. i don't want to be too obnoxious with what i bring. like, when my mother sees them she just full out says how she doesn't eat any of "that" stuff. if someone said that to me about my food i'd have some choice four letter words to say back. but i'm thinking about bringing some healthier stuff but blame it on the kid. HA! i'm going to bring a watermelon. they never have fruit and i know thomas loves it. done. fruit and not making it seem like i don't want to eat their crap. a pasta salad sounds good too. it's got pasta in it. 'nuff said. the "aunt" mentioned that i could bring a dessert. i'm thinking of buying those bite size brownies. that way i can at least try to tell myself to stop at two. 

anyone else have suggestions? something that doesn't have to be refrigerated? i think we're going to bring our keurig! lol! we are coffee drinkers (i only have 1 a day but i neeeed it) and that family doesn't drink it. i could bring some decaf cup things too since i know my grandpa likes decaf. 

ok, sorry, just thinking out loud here. it is an absolutely gorgeous day. i want to get out for a walk but after yesterday's workout i'm feeling pretty tired. 

have a great day everyone!


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

Just wanted to do a quick check in:

Yesterday was a blur.  Within a half hour of getting to the office I had to evacuate it and get everyone out.  They were doing work upstairs and laying a carpet with this strong glue.  The smell came throught the vents into our office and was so strong.  Everyones eyes and throat was burning and we began feeling dizzy and nauseated.  We had to cancel close to 30 patients and I had to coordiante getting staff and a doctor up to our other office site to see our sick patients.  It was just a horrible disaster.  I didnt get home until 8pm.  My parents decided just to keep the boys overnight so at least that was helpful.  

So at least today I am off and it starts my 2nd staycation of the summer. 

We were originally going to go to dutch wonderland today but my parents spent way to much money this week already doing things with the kids so we decided to do something a bit cheaper.  We are going to bushkill falls.  Its where Dona was just talking about...the niagra of PA.  It will be lots of walking so some great exercise.  I am just looking forward to getting away and doing something.

Eating has been bad the past 2 days and I was up .8 at my weigh in yesterday.  TOM came on wed. so that just about says it all.

Sorry I couldnt do replies I will try to get caught up later.

Have a great Friday.  TGIF


----------



## donac

Good Friday morning everyone.  

Just getting ready to type some paperwork up for my calc kids to work on during the summer.  I was supposed to do it last week but I forgot.  I need to get it on today.  They will be thinking about it in the next couple of weeks because their scores will be coming out.  I thought they were due out today but they will not be ready until Tuesday.  I have heard that overall the scores were not that great but I heard that last year and my kids did wonderful so I am concerned but I just want to know the numbers. 

Lindsey Have fun at Bushkill Falls.  Don't let the guys lead you through the falls too fast or you will pay for it tomorrow.  

Off to type.

Have a happy and healthy day.


----------



## trinaweena

Quick check in. Feeling better although not 100% so its whole wheat toast for breakfast and NO COFFEE! Back to work, have to leave in 5 min. My plan was to get up really early and get my run in because I have to go to a bbq at boyfriends friends house tonight (which im super nervous for) and wont have time to run. I must have been delusional last night because there was no way i was waking up at 7 to go running! oh well. Just means tomorrow won't be an off day as planned!

I am pleased to report that since I began this weight loss journey about a month ago, I am down 6.5 pounds as of today! There is NO REASON i cant make my goal by may!!


----------



## Zhoen

tigger813 said:


> UPDATE_ Home Health Aide and/or Nurse will be starting ASAP...TTFN





tigger813 said:


> Much better night last night...
> I've got to get some groceries for them later and she wants to make cookies for the vet and the EMTs that came. They were so amazing last Friday.
> 
> TTFN
> 
> So much good news, so glad you are going to get a moment to catch your breath!!!  It's great about the cookies, hopefully having something like that to do will lift her spirits and distract her from how she's feeling... not to mention that it sounds like she could definitely stand to be licking the bowl right now!   The poof fairy ate my post the other day, but I was going to suggest banana milkshakes... just milk, vanilla ice cream, and fresh (greenish) bananas... really tasty and pretty easy to hold down no matter how icky you're feeling.  You can bump up the calorie count by using a heavier brand of ice cream, higher fat milk, that sort of thing.  The home care nurse will be SUCH a help.





Connie96 said:


> Thanks for all the suggestions. I thought of another idea this evening. I was at Walmart and picked up this 150 pc puzzle:
> 
> What do y'all think? Once I get it ready, I'll post a pic.



Unbelievably cute!!!







dumbo_buddy said:


> anyone else have suggestions? something that doesn't have to be refrigerated? i think we're going to bring our keurig! lol! we are coffee drinkers (i only have 1 a day but i neeeed it) and that family doesn't drink it. i could bring some decaf cup things too since i know my grandpa likes decaf.



I say bring anything/everything you want, in a regular (non-styrofoam, wheeled) cooler, as big as it needs to be to meet your needs, and don't apologize.  I would do this anyway, but in your case, you have the PERFECT plausible reason.  You're pregnant!  You have special dietary needs... maybe a sudden case of all-day-morning sickness?  The sight/smell/taste of "heavy" foods makes you hurl?  (It's real... the banana milkshakes mentioned above provided a good majority of my required daily calories when I was pregnant with DD#2... I lived on fruit and made up calories wherever I could... she really *IS* made of "sugar and spice")  I can't imagine anyone denying a pregnant woman her fruits and veggies.  

If you choose to be less conspicuous, ok, then those grape tomatoes are fantastic for travel, baby carrots can hold for a day or two without refrigeration... can't think of much else...
-------------------------------------------------

Somehow we went from "biggest loser" to "survivor"... my scale, which decided to cooperate this morning, gets to survive another week.  I considered last night showing it a video of what happens when you put a lithium battery in the microwave, just to make my point, but it was not necessary.  So yay.  1 month, 10 pounds... check that box... I've reset my WW day to Friday so I'm not doing 2 weigh-ins per week, the little fluctuations were messing with my head.  I'm glad to see that number, but not as happy as I was expecting... I'm stuck at the thought of "30 more pounds 'til goal, knowing that the first month is the "fastest"... 7.5 lbs to the 10% goal... 14.5 to a 25 BMI... it's like looking up a mountain and realizing you're nowhere close yet, ya know?  I know, one step at a time...

We're going dashing to the ocean today... with fried food and candy stores on literally every corner, and impossibly beautiful beach bunnies everywhere to remind you how perfect you're not... <sigh>  Wish me luck... 

So as not to end on a downer note... I took some "me" time last night, colored my hair, and it looks faaaaabulous...  Happy day, and wishes for tiny numbers!!!


----------



## Rose&Mike

Thank you again Nancy for coaching last week and to dvccruiser76 (Sue) for coaching this week!

Congrats to all our WINners--especially Maria!!! Great job!

Thank you to Connie, CC, Dona, Buffy, and Lisa for helping with the challenge!

I hope everyone sees great things on the scale today.

*So lets talk holiday weekends for a sec. It was exciting to see how many fun things folks have planned for the weekend. Do the very best you can with the food, water and exercise. And most importantly no matter what, jump back on plan on Tuesday.* 

I hope everyone sees great things on the scale today.


----------



## lisah0711

Good morning all!  
Thanks, Nancy, so much for being a great coach this week!    Lots of great questions -- especially the Disney questions.     to our new coach, Sue!

A BIG congratulations to all our superstars, and especially to our biggest loser, Kelli!   

And a BIG, *BIG* congratulation to our own *Worfiedoodles* who pulled the hat trick of a healthy lifestyle winning HH, WIN! and being a BL!    Congratulations!  You so totally rock!  I honestly do not remember this happening before -- it is a wonderful, wonderful accomplishment. 



trinaweena said:


> Question, I'm looking at the W.I.S.H. Teams and I have no idea which one I should join...anyone have any suggestions?? Bias opinions welcome!



Trina, Kathy, Lindsay and I are on the *INCREDIBLES*.  We are not the most active team but everyone is very, very nice.  Rose and Maria are Ohanas I believe but I don't know if they are taking new members.  There is a fairly new team there too but I can't think of what their names are.  There is the main WISHers thread, too.  I don't post there but do read it.  I don't know if they do more team stuff during Marathon week-end.  I mostly consider myself a WISH'er first.  

*Buffy,* you got some great advice for getting back on the wagon and it sounds like you are there!    Remember, we are always here to pick you up if you need it.  

*Lisabelle,* I love the picture of your walkers.    Looks like such a fun vacation and non-Disney, too.  



Worfiedoodles said:


> I'm hoping that's enough motivation to keep me moving



I'd say you are off and running, girl!   



Worfiedoodles said:


> Everyone have a great day, and do make a plan for the holiday weekend. I know we can report on Tuesday we did well, if we make a plan and a pact that we will get through it together!



I love this idea, Maria, I will make my plan today!  



Rose&Mike said:


> --almost forgot--got my workout in today! I did not want to report to you all that I was slacking!



Even if you had forgotten your workout today, I would never, ever say you are a slacker, Rose, not just because you are my friend and I'm nice, but BECAUSE YOU ARE SO NOT A SLACKER! 

Wow!  Great ideas for the countdown, *bellebookworm9.* 

*Tracey,* I'm sorry for the rough times but glad things are getting better.    And I'm really glad that you are getting them some help.  I agree with Deb that it's been a tough haul for all of you, especially your DSis whose FIL just died, too.  It's a hard, hard thing for your whole family.  

*Connie,* your puzzle idea is one of the best countdowns I've seen!  

*Sue,* there is nothing worse than Mommy guilt.    We've done plenty of things wrong with DS and he still manages to be a wonderful, healthy, smart guy in spite of his parents foibles!  

*Deb,* lockdown sounds scary.    I noticed that there had to be a guard at our local Social Security office when I was there a couple of weeks ago. What is the world coming to?  Be safe and enjoy your week-end!  

*Lindsay,* nice work on the evacuation and emergency plan coming through!    I think you should get a bonus.    And a big  for staycation!

A little trip to the store is in my future this morning and then a movie this afternoon.  This is the last day the weather is supposed to be cool and then we can hang out in the backyard the rest of the week-end!    Have a great day all!


----------



## dvccruiser76

Good morning everyone! I will be your coach for the week. Sorry for the delay, DS was not cooperating this morning, but now he's settled down a bit. 

So, I've been good with my new Wii Zumba game. I was also looking on-line to see if there were local Zumba classes and the fees and yesterday when I went to pick up Dylan, BAM, there was a coupon for a free Zumba class on the door. 3 of the teachers take it and they had a free coupon. Plus it's only $7 a class which is cheap from what I've seen. So, I'm going to give it a try this week 

Aside from that this will be a nice weekend. I'm driving half way to my sister's in CT to take my niece and nephew for a few days. Dylan's 2nd b-day party is Sunday and we're going with a Dinosaur theme. 

So, as you can guess, I've got a lot to do that day 



my3princes said:


> Good morning.  I was up at o dark 30 this morning.  Actually it is still dark   I'm off to 4 hours at work, then I'll pick up Nick and we'll head off for the weekend.  I'm a little nervous about work today as there have been threats against the VA that I work at so we are on a total lockdown today.  Supposedly the lockdown starts as I'm leaving, but who knows what will actually happen



Ugh, I hate getting up when it's dark. I hope there are no threats today and that you have a wonderful weekend away 



tigger813 said:


> Much better night last night...she woke me at 1 this morning but we both fell back asleep. The dog started wandering around at 3 so I got Mom up then and she took forever and I had to take the dog out 3 different doors to get her to do her business. Mom and I both went back to sleep until 6:20. I had my cell phone set to go off at 6:30 so that was good timing.
> 
> I just made my tea and then I need to make Mom her breakfast. The nurse for their evaluation arrives at 9. My mom keeps stressing over the house being a mess The woman needs to see things as they are! This is stressing my dad out so he's pacing.
> 
> I've got to get some groceries for them later and she wants to make cookies for the vet and the EMTs that came. They were so amazing last Friday.
> 
> Swelling is definitely going down and her legs don't feel hard as rocks anymore.
> 
> Well, time to get my tea and then make some breakfast.
> 
> TTFN



I hope everything goes well today. I agree they are better off seeing how things really are versus a clean house. This will help them determine exactly how much help they really do need. Hang in there!



dumbo_buddy said:


> ugh, i have agita reading this. if dylan qualifies than i'm sure thomas would. blergh. and there is NO way thomas would color or do anything that the lady wanted to do! so don't feel bad. they are 2!
> 
> now i don't know if i should look into this. i probably should before the new kiddo comes.
> 
> i'm glad you got him evaluated. did the lady say anything about how boys are "usually" more delayed than the girls? i wonder how much they take that into consideration.
> 
> it's getting close to his 2nd bday!!!



Sorry for giving you agita. They didn't mention boys versus girls, but when they come for a one on one session, I expect they will. And, it's also hard to tell where they don't always cooprate so things may seem worse than they are. I'm also going to check out Amazon, I bet there are books that we can buy to help them out alone too. Don't worry too much, and if you are, you can always ask for an evaluation. They're free in Mass, so it's worth it.

Have fun camping. How does Thomas do? I was thinking of maybe throwing the tent up one night this summer in the back yard and camping with DH and DS. 



mommyof2Pirates said:


> Yesterday was a blur.  Within a half hour of getting to the office I had to evacuate it and get everyone out.  They were doing work upstairs and laying a carpet with this strong glue.  The smell came throught the vents into our office and was so strong.  Everyones eyes and throat was burning and we began feeling dizzy and nauseated.  We had to cancel close to 30 patients and I had to coordiante getting staff and a doctor up to our other office site to see our sick patients.  It was just a horrible disaster.  I didnt get home until 8pm.  My parents decided just to keep the boys overnight so at least that was helpful.
> 
> So at least today I am off and it starts my 2nd staycation of the summer.
> 
> We were originally going to go to dutch wonderland today but my parents spent way to much money this week already doing things with the kids so we decided to do something a bit cheaper.  We are going to bushkill falls.  Its where Dona was just talking about...the niagra of PA.  It will be lots of walking so some great exercise.  I am just looking forward to getting away and doing something.



We had a weird work situation this week too. They had a gas leak and the place smelled terrible when we got there Tuesday. So, they had to call the fire dept. and gas company and got it all straightened out, but it took some time. 

Yahoo for staycation 

Have fun in PA!



donac said:


> Just getting ready to type some paperwork up for my calc kids to work on during the summer.  I was supposed to do it last week but I forgot.  I need to get it on today.  They will be thinking about it in the next couple of weeks because their scores will be coming out.  I thought they were due out today but they will not be ready until Tuesday.  I have heard that overall the scores were not that great but I heard that last year and my kids did wonderful so I am concerned but I just want to know the numbers.



Good Friday morning to you too! Hope you get all of your paperwork done. It can be a good feeling once you're all done 



trinaweena said:


> I am pleased to report that since I began this weight loss journey about a month ago, I am down 6.5 pounds as of today! There is NO REASON i cant make my goal by may!!



Awesome job, 6.5 pounds is something to be proud of, especially when you know you're on track to accomplish your goal 



Zhoen said:


> Somehow we went from "biggest loser" to "survivor"... my scale, which decided to cooperate this morning, gets to survive another week.  I considered last night showing it a video of what happens when you put a lithium battery in the microwave, just to make my point, but it was not necessary.  So yay.  1 month, 10 pounds... check that box... I've reset my WW day to Friday so I'm not doing 2 weigh-ins per week, the little fluctuations were messing with my head.  I'm glad to see that number, but not as happy as I was expecting... I'm stuck at the thought of "30 more pounds 'til goal, knowing that the first month is the "fastest"... 7.5 lbs to the 10% goal... 14.5 to a 25 BMI... it's like looking up a mountain and realizing you're nowhere close yet, ya know?  I know, one step at a time...
> 
> So as not to end on a downer note... I took some "me" time last night, colored my hair, and it looks faaaaabulous...  Happy day, and wishes for tiny numbers!!!



I'm wondering if I should get a new scale too. It seems like it gives a different reading if I move it sometimes  Plus it only does 1/2 pounds. 

Good for you for taking some me time. Enjoy your Friday!



Rose&Mike said:


> Thank you again Nancy for coaching last week and to dvccruiser76 (Sue) for coaching this week!
> 
> Congrats to all our WINners--especially Maria!!! Great job!
> 
> Thank you to Connie, CC, Dona, Buffy, and Lisa for helping with the challenge!
> 
> I hope everyone sees great things on the scale today.
> 
> *So lets talk holiday weekends for a sec. It was exciting to see how many fun things folks have planned for the weekend. Do the very best you can with the food, water and exercise. And most importantly no matter what, jump back on plan on Tuesday.*
> 
> I hope everyone sees great things on the scale today.



Hi Rose! 

Thank you Nancy for doing such a great job. I hope I can do as good of a job, but it will be tough. You had some great questions. 

Great job to everyone of our losers, maintainers and gainers for keeping up and staying strong last week. Let's keep up the good work!



lisah0711 said:


> *Sue,* there is nothing worse than Mommy guilt.    We've done plenty of things wrong with DS and he still manages to be a wonderful, healthy, smart guy in spite of his parents foibles!
> 
> A little trip to the store is in my future this morning and then a movie this afternoon.  This is the last day the weather is supposed to be cool and then we can hang out in the backyard the rest of the week-end!    Have a great day all!



Hi Lisa, isn't it the truth. I'm only just beginning and I'm sure I'll have plenty more guilty days ahead  You live and you learn and hope that everything turns out okay in the end. 

What movie are you going to check out? We're going to take DS for his "first" official movie tomorrow with my niece and nephew. Cars 2! 


Hi Kathy, it was nice seeing you Wednesday. Depending on who we have here Sunday we may try to swing by. Do you watch the fireworks from your house or walk down?

Hello you everyone that I missed. I hope everyone has a great Friday. We're taking Dylan to a free Little Gym class at 10, so I'll be back to check in in a bit. If you're traveling, stay safe, happy and healthy this weekend


----------



## dvccruiser76

*Friday's QOTD - With everyone going places and attending parties this weekend, does anyone have any foods that they make that are on the healthier side, or that they alter to make them healthier? If so, please share. *

*Friday's Disney QOTD - Have you ever been to WDW, DL or on DCL during the 4th? If so, was there anything special about that trip that you enjoyed? *


----------



## dvccruiser76

dvccruiser76 said:


> *Friday's QOTD - With everyone going places and attending parties this weekend, does anyone have any foods that they make that are on the healthier side, or that they alter to make them healthier? If so, please share. *
> 
> For a lot of cookouts, I make fruit salad. I have a wonderful fruit dip made from cream cheese, fluff and a dash of lemon juice, so now I make it with fat free cream cheese. Still sooooo tasty
> 
> *Friday's Disney QOTD - Have you ever been to WDW, DL or on DCL during the 4th? If so, was there anything special about that trip that you enjoyed? *



My first actual trip to Disney was over the 4th of July, so it was special in itself. Though after going then and another time, I find it to be rather crowded. But, hey it's Disney right. I'll take to empty or full


----------



## Connie96

bellebookworm9 said:


> I took a page for each character I thought we might meet, put two of those pages per page in a Word document, printed it, hole punched, and put them in a binder. I don't want to carry the binder around again this year, but I would do it again. Then when I came home, I was able to cut out the autographs and paste them next to the pictures in my scrapbook. Another option is to put together a photobook on say, Shutterfly, but that can get a little pricey. Here's a pic of one some of the pages from last year's book (the characters loved it!):



If I PM you my email address, any chance you could forward that Word Doc to me? These are adorable!



my3princes said:


> I have a folder somewhere on my desktop with almost 200 individual autograph pages.  I made it several years ago so I probably don't have the most recent characters.  It is formatted for 8" X 8" cardstock.  Now we just make the cards for any new characters and bring along the ones that we didn't come across on previous trips and just search out those characters.



Same question... could you email me those pages? Or at least a few samples?



dumbo_buddy said:


> CUTE!!! i love it!! can't wait to start doing these things!! i reeeeeeallly like the puzzle idea!





Zhoen said:


> Unbelievably cute!!!





lisah0711 said:


> *Connie,* your puzzle idea is one of the best countdowns I've seen!



Thanks y'all! I am 37 years old and have now had exactly *TWO* creative ideas.  (The first one was back in 2004.)



dvccruiser76 said:


> *Friday's QOTD - With everyone going places and attending parties this weekend, does anyone have any foods that they make that are on the healthier side, or that they alter to make them healthier? If so, please share. *



I have absolutely nothing on my agenda for the holiday weekend. Well, other than heading to my folks' house this evening to BOOK OUR WDW PACKAGES!!! As far as eating plans, I got nothing. No, I'm not distracted. I'm sorry, what was the question?? 



dvccruiser76 said:


> *Friday's Disney QOTD - Have you ever been to WDW, DL or on DCL during the 4th? If so, was there anything special about that trip that you enjoyed? *



Nope, never been during the July 4th season. I've only ever heard two things about WDW on July 4th. 1)It's impossibly crowded. 2) Disney does it up right and it was totally worth braving the crowds. At least once.


----------



## momofdjc

dvccruiser76 said:


> *Friday's QOTD - With everyone going places and attending parties this weekend, does anyone have any foods that they make that are on the healthier side, or that they alter to make them healthier? If so, please share. *
> 
> I ussually bring a veggie tray.  It's a healthy choice and my kids generally devour the veggies - to the point I have to tell them to save some for othe people.
> 
> *Friday's Disney QOTD - Have you ever been to WDW, DL or on DCL during the 4th? If so, was there anything special about that trip that you enjoyed? *



My first trip to WDW was during the 4th.  It was 1985 so I don't remember the crowds as much - it was fun though.  We did went to the Magic Kingdom and stayed for the fireworkds.


----------



## dumbo_buddy

Friday's QOTD - With everyone going places and attending parties this weekend, does anyone have any foods that they make that are on the healthier side, or that they alter to make them healthier? If so, please share.

well i've already talked about all the food that'll be around me this weekend. i just got back from the grocery store and bought the following: oranges (always a good snack!), a box of 100 cal packs, hummus, wheat thins, baby carrots, animal crackers and cheez its for thomas. also, i'm going to make lisa's pasta salad (see her post on pg. 76!). i mean, this stuff isn't exactly the healthiest stuff considering i can devour a box of cheez its in just under an hour but it's way better than eating all the crap that will be there. 

Friday's Disney QOTD - Have you ever been to WDW, DL or on DCL during the 4th? If so, was there anything special about that trip that you enjoyed?

you know, i've never been to disney during the summer vacation months. and if i can help it, i don't ever want to go. i don't do well in heat and crowds which is hilarious considering 1) i live in nyc, land of crowds and 2) WDW is my favorite place on earth. lol! we are mostly january visitors. i like the cooler weather. but we've been in september a few times and plan on going this september if all goes well. 

has anyone been to WDW on the 4th when they've closed a park? i've heard that they close for capacity often on that day. i can't imagine!!!

**********************************************

well folks, i killed my blender. i was making herbalife shakes for breakfast most days with frozen fruit and milk. killed the motor. darn! i guess that's what happens when you buy a knock off magic bullet. i broke out my regular blender and put so much in (thought i could eyeball it, yeah right) and wound up with 2.5 full glasses of fruit smoothie. whoops. and god forbid i not drink it all!!!

i walked 4 miles today. my pace was 16.5 miles/min. not fast enough to avoid the sweepers at the wdw marathon but enough to keep me happy that i'm getting my butt moving. i would have gone farther but thomas started to melt down in the stroller. i ask alot of him to just sit in the stroller for over an hour each day so i can't blame the kid. 

i just realized i forgot to get the ingredients for mackeysmom's eggplant dish. son of a gun. i was going to make it tonight. oh well, next week.


----------



## bellebookworm9

dvccruiser76 said:


> Dylan had his eval and I was told that he was at a 16 month level for expressive language and needed to be at at least 17 months since he's at 23 months now, so he qualifies for EI. They said that they'll call me within 2 weeks to start setting up weekly service, so that's good. Of course, the little bugger decides to stop doing what was asked of him while he was being tested. I knew once she took out the "ball" it was all over  I swear that was one of his first words and he loves  any type of ball. And of course they can only give him credit for what they see, so maybe he would have been better, but we'll never know. So, it can't hurt and will only help him more.



That is not a huge delay at all!  I'm sure he will be talking up a storm in no time.



dumbo_buddy said:


> ugh, i have agita reading this. if dylan qualifies than i'm sure thomas would. blergh. and there is NO way thomas would color or do anything that the lady wanted to do! so don't feel bad. they are 2!
> 
> now i don't know if i should look into this. i probably should before the new kiddo comes.
> 
> i'm glad you got him evaluated. did the lady say anything about how boys are "usually" more delayed than the girls? i wonder how much they take that into consideration.



If you suspect anything at all, get him evaluated. Early Intervention is FREE in New York State. It can't hurt.



trinaweena said:


> I am pleased to report that since I began this weight loss journey about a month ago, I am down 6.5 pounds as of today! There is NO REASON i cant make my goal by may!!



Glad you are feeling better, and congrats on the 6.5 lbs!



dvccruiser76 said:


> So, I've been good with my new Wii Zumba game. I was also looking on-line to see if there were local Zumba classes and the fees and yesterday when I went to pick up Dylan, BAM, there was a coupon for a free Zumba class on the door. 3 of the teachers take it and they had a free coupon. Plus it's only $7 a class which is cheap from what I've seen. So, I'm going to give it a try this week
> 
> I'm also going to check out Amazon, I bet there are books that we can buy to help them out alone too.



Isn't the Wii Zumba great? $7 is cheap I think, but I wouldn't know for sure because classes at my school are free!

I would hold off on the Amazon books for now. When the therapist comes to work with him, ask him/her for some recommendations. Chances are that they will give you some exercises to do with him anyway.



dvccruiser76 said:


> *Friday's QOTD - With everyone going places and attending parties this weekend, does anyone have any foods that they make that are on the healthier side, or that they alter to make them healthier? If so, please share. *



Hmmm...my family is generally good about making healthier foods, or at least having fruits and veggies available. I'm trying to convince Mom to let me stay home if she and my brother decide to go to the family gathering, mostly because my family drives me nuts in a bad way. But I told her if they ask to tell them that I have to study-the GRE is next Wednesday! 



> *Friday's Disney QOTD - Have you ever been to WDW, DL or on DCL during the 4th? If so, was there anything special about that trip that you enjoyed? *



 NO! I don't know that I would survive it, honestly. Well, maybe the cruise. Too hot and crowded, maybe next year or the year after and I'm hopefully a Florida resident, I'll go check it out, just to say that I've done it.



Connie96 said:


> If I PM you my email address, any chance you could forward that Word Doc to me? These are adorable!



Sure! Some of the newer characters (specifically Rapunzel and Flynn Rider) aren't there though, but there are some generic cards at the end that you could use. Also, they are in the order I wanted them, so you may have to do some rearranging!

*my3princes*, would you be willing to send me those cards too? 


Good afternoon all! I'm down another 1.4 lbs, making the total since the challenge started 4.8-so close to 5 lbs! I want that new clipppie, and I'm going to work extra hard this week to make sure I get it! I'm going grocery shopping today, and my plan is to mow the lawn/weed for exercise.


----------



## Worfiedoodles

dvccruiser76 said:


> *Friday's QOTD - With everyone going places and attending parties this weekend, does anyone have any foods that they make that are on the healthier side, or that they alter to make them healthier? If so, please share. *
> 
> *Friday's Disney QOTD - Have you ever been to WDW, DL or on DCL during the 4th? If so, was there anything special about that trip that you enjoyed? *



We're planning on having gazpacho salad as a side with our grilled food (we'll eat off the grill all weekend -- chicken, salmon, shellfish). It's basically just chopped tomatoes, celery, cucumber, pepper and onion, with some spices and a light dressing. It's a WW recipe and it's 2 pts for 1 1/3 c. definitely better and more flavorful than heavy potato salad. 

*Sue* -- That fruit dip sounds good -- what time should I expect you? 

I have not been to any Disney destinations during the 4th. I think it would be a ton of fun, but probably more crowded than I would enjoy. 

*Nancy* -- I am so impressed with the workouts you are getting in. You are so consistent, I know you are going to sail through that delivery 

*Connie* -- My only advice is don't be like me -- I have two autograph books with autographs and no photos because I never printed them out. Poor kid could care less now it's years later 

*Lisah* -- I am floored I have done so well . I don't think I've ever been this "on" in my life. The funny thing is, I don't really feel like I'm working that hard -- it's more a matter of doing the right things more days than not. I guess there's some truth to that "calories in, calories out" theory 

*Zhoen* -- Torturing your scale might not be the most effective way to lose weight, but it might make you feel good  It is frustrating when it isn't fast or easy, but that's why it's a journey, not a walk around the block. You can do it! 

*Trina* -- I'm glad you're feeling better today. I was sick over the weekend, and it's just no fun. Sometimes you need to wait awhile after your ill to be at 100% for exercise. That's not necessarily a bad thing. 

*Dona* -- We're awaiting ds's final report card which will be mailed. He told us he doesn't want to know the grades if they come while he's in Missouri this week. I don't blame him, he should relax and let those finals go. Next year he has algebra. We are quickly approaching the point where I cannot help with math. I took Trig, but I have no idea how it works. That must have been a blessing in your house when your guys were younger -- I'm sure they never got to a level you couldn't understand! 

*Lindsay* -- You are going to have a wonderful time on your staycation! Sorry about yesterday, but so glad today is yours to enjoy! 

*Deb* -- Hang in there, the lockdown at work sounds very scary. We have veterans services in the basement where I work 2 days a week, I never thought of it as a target before 

*Tracey* -- I hope everything that should be seen at the eval is clear. I know you want your folks to get the care they need. 

*Pamela* -- Glad you're in the pact with me, I'll think of you when the goodies start to call! 

Well I guess I can't post about making a plan and then not post one, so here's mine:

Friday -- 10M run, eating -- choc milk for recovery, Lunch: hummus and pretzels, carrots, peppers, blueberry yogurt; snacks: cherries, blueberries, orange; Dinner: Subway BLT, Veggie chips, oatmeal raisin cookie

Saturday -- no formal exercise, outlet mall walking , Breakfast: orange, banana muffin; Lunch: salad with a protein; Dinner: grilled protein and veggies, oatmeal raisin cookie; Snacks: veggies, fruit

Sunday -- 3M run, Brunch: muffin, orange, yogurt, watermelon & cantaloupe; Dinner: Grilled protein and gazpacho salad, ice cream dessert Snacks: fruit and veggies. 

Monday -- repeat of Sunday.

I'm not sure when we'll go grocery shopping and I'll need to replenish our fruits and veggies. Maybe I can convince dh to go tonight 

Everyone have a fabulous weekend!

Maria


----------



## dvccruiser76

Connie96 said:


> I have absolutely nothing on my agenda for the holiday weekend. Well, other than heading to my folks' house this evening to BOOK OUR WDW PACKAGES!!! As far as eating plans, I got nothing. No, I'm not distracted. I'm sorry, what was the question??
> 
> Ha, no problemo
> 
> Nope, never been during the July 4th season. I've only ever heard two things about WDW on July 4th. 1)It's impossibly crowded. 2) Disney does it up right and it was totally worth braving the crowds. At least once.



Yes, crazy crowded indeed. DH hates crowds. I'm used to them, but I try to avoid traveling there when it's busy now. Plus, I don't really enjoy the heat in FL during the summer much either. 



momofdjc said:


> My first trip to WDW was during the 4th.  It was 1985 so I don't remember the crowds as much - it was fun though.  We did went to the Magic Kingdom and stayed for the fireworkds.



Mine too! I don't remember exactly when, let's think. Must have been summer of 89 perhaps. 



dumbo_buddy said:


> well folks, i killed my blender. i was making herbalife shakes for breakfast most days with frozen fruit and milk. killed the motor. darn! i guess that's what happens when you buy a knock off magic bullet. i broke out my regular blender and put so much in (thought i could eyeball it, yeah right) and wound up with 2.5 full glasses of fruit smoothie. whoops. and god forbid i not drink it all!!!
> 
> i walked 4 miles today. my pace was 16.5 miles/min. not fast enough to avoid the sweepers at the wdw marathon but enough to keep me happy that i'm getting my butt moving. i would have gone farther but thomas started to melt down in the stroller. i ask alot of him to just sit in the stroller for over an hour each day so i can't blame the kid.
> 
> i just realized i forgot to get the ingredients for mackeysmom's eggplant dish. son of a gun. i was going to make it tonight. oh well, next week. [/COLOR]



I've been at DHS when they closed it on NYE. Crazy crowded indeed! 

Mmmmm eggplant sounds delish. 



bellebookworm9 said:


> That is not a huge delay at all!  I'm sure he will be talking up a storm in no time.
> 
> *You are too right*
> 
> Isn't the Wii Zumba great? $7 is cheap I think, but I wouldn't know for sure because classes at my school are free!
> *
> 
> So far so good, I've only had it a week so I'm just getting started.*
> 
> I would hold off on the Amazon books for now. When the therapist comes to work with him, ask him/her for some recommendations. Chances are that they will give you some exercises to do with him anyway.
> 
> *Oh yeah, good idea. We also have a Learning Express in Saugus so they may have options too. *
> 
> NO! I don't know that I would survive it, honestly. Well, maybe the cruise. Too hot and crowded, maybe next year or the year after and I'm hopefully a Florida resident, I'll go check it out, just to say that I've done it.
> 
> *Yeah our cruise was full, but I couldn't tell. You can tell when the parks are full . *
> 
> Good afternoon all! I'm down another 1.4 lbs, making the total since the challenge started 4.8-so close to 5 lbs! I want that new clipppie, and I'm going to work extra hard this week to make sure I get it! I'm going grocery shopping today, and my plan is to mow the lawn/weed for exercise.



Great job on your 1.4 pounds 



Worfiedoodles said:


> *Sue* -- That fruit dip sounds good -- what time should I expect you?
> 
> *Come on up Sunday! We have great fireworks and you can park at my house and walk if you want. *
> 
> I have not been to any Disney destinations during the 4th. I think it would be a ton of fun, but probably more crowded than I would enjoy.
> 
> Well I guess I can't post about making a plan and then not post one, so here's mine:
> 
> Friday -- 10M run, eating -- choc milk for recovery, Lunch: hummus and pretzels, carrots, peppers, blueberry yogurt; snacks: cherries, blueberries, orange; Dinner: Subway BLT, Veggie chips, oatmeal raisin cookie
> 
> Saturday -- no formal exercise, outlet mall walking , Breakfast: orange, banana muffin; Lunch: salad with a protein; Dinner: grilled protein and veggies, oatmeal raisin cookie; Snacks: veggies, fruit
> 
> Sunday -- 3M run, Brunch: muffin, orange, yogurt, watermelon & cantaloupe; Dinner: Grilled protein and gazpacho salad, ice cream dessert Snacks: fruit and veggies.
> 
> Monday -- repeat of Sunday.



Awesome plan, you go 


So, DH and I ended up taking DS to the Little Gym together. Dylan really seemed to like it, though the class was super crowded. I ran into a girl who was in our mom and baby yoga last summer. She loves it, but said it was crowded more than usual which might be due to the fact that it's summer. I think we'll hold off to find out more about what we'll be doing for Early Intervention first then maybe sign up for the Little Gym in the fall.

Well, I need to figure out my route to Manchester CT so we can hit the road soon.

I'll be back later tonight!


----------



## tigger813

Eval on Mom and Dad is done! Woman was really thorough and explained everything nicely. Mom is doing quite well today. I'm trying to cut back on her pain killers as I don't want her to become hooked on them and I also don't want to run out since it's a long weekend. She's lying down now waiting for the visiting nurse to arrive and then after that is OT. 

I ran out to the grocery store to pick up a few things we needed and made myself a salad at the salad bar at the grocery store. I'm trying to be good and drink a lot of water today. I bought some pretzel crisps which are pretty good.

I am going to make chocolate chip cookies the rest of the afternoon and hopefully get to listen to the podcasts. Just haven't had time today.

Brian and the kids have been out all morning doing errands and they are going out for supper tonight too!

Well, I guess I'll get started on those cookies now.

TTFN


----------



## mackeysmom

dumbo_buddy said:


> i just realized i forgot to get the ingredients for mackeysmom's eggplant dish. son of a gun. i was going to make it tonight. oh well, next week.



I just finished the last of mine for lunch today - mixed it in with a little leftover spaghetti squash - very good.  

I'm trying to finish up the odds and ends in my fridge.  I'm not a huge fan of leftovers, but I hate when I have to throw out food.

Having a hard time getting motivated today.  Just stressing about everything - the COBRA issue (as of today, I am officially uninsured - trying to obtain a catastrophic/hospitalization only plan, but there will be a lapse), the unemployment issue (didn't get the job I interviewed for last week), the cat issue (just had to submit another one of Sunny Doodle's stool sample for a specialized fecal test at the tune of $175).

I came thisclose to ordering a delivery pizza from Papa John's today and just eating the whole thing.  I wish my first thoughts didn't always turn to food when I look for comfort.

I hope you guys don't mind the whining/venting.  These days my friends are totally tip-toeing around me, making inane conversation about everything in the world BUT insurance, jobs, cat, money, etc.  I hate that - I'd rather just talk about, and move on.   Otherwise, it is just like the proverbial elephant in the room.

- Laura


----------



## Disneywedding2010

Well, I got the area under my bathroom sink cleaned out last night. I got a good start on going through boxes and bins of clothes that I've not seen since 2008. I filled a 55 gallon trash bag of clothes that I will be taking to Goodwill. 

I need to finish measuring a few more peices of furniture and then sit down and look at the floor plan for the new house and figure out where everything is going to go. Then I'm going to tackle the entry way closet.

Be back later...


----------



## pjlla

Rose&Mike said:


> *Pamela*--that would the University of South Carolina Gamecocks I was referring to yesterday--back to back NCAA College World Series Champs!!!!! DS will be a junior there this year. Have a fabulous weekend!
> 
> Sorry, not much of a sports fan here, so the name didn't mean anything to me.
> 
> And fwiw--I totally have to bring my own food everywhere now, and you know what? I don't care what anyone else thinks.  I think you have a good plan--just do what is best for you.
> 
> Well... you have a good REASON for needing to bring your own food.  No one could fault you for that.  I did buy some stuff to bring along.... all natural sugar-free peanut butter, low carb pita pockets, light Babybel cheese, plain fat free greek yogurt, hummus. And I'll buy some seltzer and fruit when we get there.  I'll make it work the best I can.
> 
> Ok Buffy. Here's my pep talk. I know you want to quit. I have been there so many times. But you can do this. It's not always easy and it's definitely not fast, but it's doable. Focus this weekend on two things--drinking enough water and getting at least 15 minutes of exercise a day--by yourself if possible--you need some recharge Buffy time.  Hang in there. It really is worth all the effort in the end--because NOTHING tastes as good as thin feels.
> 
> Good advise from Rose, as usual.
> *****
> Ok, I am out of time. I will try to get on tomorrow morning to update some stuff. Have a great night everyone!
> 
> --almost forgot--got my workout in today! I did not want to report to you all that I was slacking!





cclovesdis said:


> Healthy Habits Week3 Results
> 
> *Congratulations to Our Participants:*
> bellebookworm9
> buzz5985
> JacksLilWench
> Worfiedoodles
> 
> *Congratulations to this Week's Prize Winner*: buzz5985! Please PM me your address and I will send you your prize.
> 
> *Congratulations to Worfiedoodles for earning all 15 HH points!*



BIG WOOOOHOOO to all of our HH participants and our winner!!



BernardandMissBianca said:


> I  you!! You keep me grounded Pamela. OK, tomorrow is an OP day. I have no idea what I'm planning for food but I'll figure it out. I'll come back tomorrow and post how it went.
> 
> You WILL do it, I know you will!
> 
> I  you too Rose!!! And all my other WISH peeps!! You guys rock!!
> 
> OK this coming week, hopefully starting tomorrow will get me on par. DH is taking the week off which really helps alleviate my schedule. He can do swim while I get DS14 and his 3 friends from French immersion.
> I need to schedule work outs, I'm hoping to get outside and do the track near the pool.
> And since DH will be home cooking will be easier. We just need to sit down and create a good menu. I want to go back to Trader Joes this week too and get some more organic meats and produce. Gosh I wish it was closer!!!
> 
> 
> Damn, why is this so hard??? I can do the workouts, that is the easy part. But the darn food stinks. I have considered Jenny Craig or Medifast but I need to learn how to do it on my own. You can't eat prepackaged food forever. And I read one of the side effects of the Medifast is hair loss, well I've done enough of that on my own. I'd like to keep the little bit of hair I have left.
> 
> OK I'm going to bed. I have to take DS to run at 5:30 and take my dad for his colonoscopy at 7:30.
> 
> Tomorrow I commit to my water, a work out, eating OP, and journalling.



Wish we could share some motivation!  I have NO problem with the food, but the exercise lately has been TOUGH and definitely lacking.  

I hope today is going well for you.



tigger813 said:


> UPDATE_ Home Health Aide and/or Nurse will be starting ASAP...sister will do what she can in terms of help and appts. We have an evaulation for both of my parents tomorrow for long term care insurance. I have to get some things together in the morning for that. I've been working on updating the spreadsheets tonight with new meds and notes on meds, etc.
> 
> Mom and Dad are both sleeping right now. I know I should probably get some sleep but I think I'm running on adrenaline right now. Also, eating so late tonight has thrown me off.
> 
> I'm happy to say that I am down about 4 pounds since I got here so I will probably get back OP more when I get back. Of course, today I had nutter butters for lunch during Mom's chemo and then we had Subway for supper.
> 
> We spent about 5 hours at the doctor's today as we had to go for an ultrasound to rule out blood clots. She is on lasix now for the edema in both legs and feet. Hoping that kicks in fast and when the swelling goes down that the pain will also be reduced. I know I won't sleep much the next few nights. I plan on sleeping as much as I can once I'm home. I can sleep late on Tuesday and then go in for my 1 regular client and then spend the day at home with the girls on Wednesday. We may go to the library and lunch. We got the chemo done as well while we were there. By the end the pain killers had worn off and she became miserable which made it seem longers. I massaged her feet a lot this afternoon during that. I have to call her neurologist tomorrow to check on her dialantin levels and make sure she should still be taking some of the meds that are still on our list. We will have to see how she is tomorrow on the regular schedule again. She finished some meds today.
> 
> Well, I need to try and get some ZZZZs before my long night begins. I hope she sleeps more tonight as I'm not sure if I can get through 4 more nights like last night!
> 
> TTFN



Glad to hear that there is some help coming in.  THat was a HUGE relief for my Mom and my aunts when they got some help with my Grandmother.  It was very stressful, even between the three of them, for someone to be there ALL the time.  They were always grateful too that my grandparents had been savers and that there was enough money (especially after the sale of Grandmother's house) to pay for help to come in, rather than have to put her in a nursing home.

The help will make you feel better about leaving and will definitely give your sister some relief.



Connie96 said:


> Thanks for all the suggestions. I thought of another idea this evening. I was at Walmart and picked up this 150 pc puzzle:
> 
> I'm going to assemble it on my own, without letting DD know about it, and then break it up into logical three piece groups making 50 groups. I'll put each set of 3 pieces in a small envelope on a poster board calendar. Each day beginning 50 days out, we can take down an envelope and add them to the puzzle. DD and I will finish it up the day before we leave. And, since this is such a good opportunity to learn about calendars, months, weeks, etc, under each envelope, I will have written the day, date and countdown:
> 
> Saturday
> July 9
> 50 days to Disney​
> What do y'all think? Once I get it ready, I'll post a pic.



Cute idea!!



Connie96 said:


> Well, we have arrived at our first opportunity to see those inches being whittled away and to celebrate our successes.
> 
> We started our challenge with 21 WINners and 13 have reported in this week.
> 
> Collectively, over our first 3-week period, we have:
> 
> 
> Lost a total of 31 1/3 inches
> Lost an average of 2 2/5 inches
> Lost an average of 1.49%
> 
> Our TOP SIX WINners for this period are:
> 6) -1.34% - lisah0711
> 5) -2.27% - JacksLilWench
> 4) -2.41% - Connie96
> 3) -2.66% - Zhoen
> 2) -3.42% - mommyof2Pirates
> 
> And (drumroll) our Number One WINner is:
> 1) -4.78% - Worfiedoodles
> 
> Congratulations to Maria, Lindsay, Joan, Kaiti, Lisa and ALL of our WINners!
> 
> We are off to a great start and let's keep on WINning!
> 
> If anyone still wants to report their measurements for this period, please do. I'm happy to help you track your progress whether or not you are able to get your numbers in before the results are posted.



WOOOHOOO and Maria, again you're on another list!!  Good job to everyone!



dvccruiser76 said:


> Thanks and thank you to everyone else who offered such great support.
> 
> Dylan had his eval and I was told that he was at a 16 month level for expressive language and needed to be at at least 17 months since he's at 23 months now, so he qualifies for EI. They said that they'll call me within 2 weeks to start setting up weekly service, so that's good. Of course, the little bugger decides to stop doing what was asked of him while he was being tested. I knew once she took out the "ball" it was all over  I swear that was one of his first words and he loves  any type of ball. And of course they can only give him credit for what they see, so maybe he would have been better, but we'll never know. *So, it can't hurt and will only help him more. *
> 
> Exactly!!





my3princes said:


> Good morning.  I was up at o dark 30 this morning.  Actually it is still dark.  I'm off to 4 hours at work, then I'll pick up Nick and we'll head off for the weekend.  I'm a little nervous about work today as there have been threats against the VA that I work at so we are on a total lockdown today.  Supposedly the lockdown starts as I'm leaving, but who knows what will actually happen.



Lockdown sounds scary!  Hope your day goes well and you have a GREAT weekend.  THe weather report sounds really good!



tigger813 said:


> Much better night last night...she woke me at 1 this morning but we both fell back asleep. The dog started wandering around at 3 so I got Mom up then and she took forever and I had to take the dog out 3 different doors to get her to do her business. Mom and I both went back to sleep until 6:20. I had my cell phone set to go off at 6:30 so that was good timing.
> 
> I just made my tea and then I need to make Mom her breakfast. The nurse for their evaluation arrives at 9. My mom keeps stressing over the house being a mess The woman needs to see things as they are! This is stressing my dad out so he's pacing.
> 
> I've got to get some groceries for them later and she wants to make cookies for the vet and the EMTs that came. They were so amazing last Friday.
> 
> Swelling is definitely going down and her legs don't feel hard as rocks anymore.
> 
> Well, time to get my tea and then make some breakfast.
> 
> TTFN



Glad today started so well!!



dumbo_buddy said:


> hugs buffy! big big big hugs! it IS hard!! but that's why it's so worth it! i mean, right? i was much heavier a few years ago and it was so hard to take off the weight but once i did i was so much happier. you can do it! my aunt across the street just lost 25 lbs and seeing her SO happy is a real inspiration.
> 
> i would steer clear of the prepackaged stuff. stick to your commitment to journaling and getting on here as often as possible. i feel like a runt when i come on here and i'm like, "yeah, i totally ate my face off last night" - it makes me want to come on and say i ate well.
> 
> you can do it!!!
> 
> Great advise!!!
> 
> 
> i'm trying to think about what to bring camping with the big eater family this weekend. fridge space is a bit of an issue. theirs always packed and they use my grandpa's too. apparently he got some new fridge in the camper that is very small too b/c they don't make the kind that he used to have (his camper is from 1988!). thinking about buying a cheapy styrofoam cooler. i don't want to be too obnoxious with what i bring. like, when my mother sees them she just full out says how she doesn't eat any of "that" stuff. if someone said that to me about my food i'd have some choice four letter words to say back. but i'm thinking about bringing some healthier stuff but blame it on the kid. HA! i'm going to bring a watermelon. they never have fruit and i know thomas loves it. done. fruit and not making it seem like i don't want to eat their crap. a pasta salad sounds good too. it's got pasta in it. 'nuff said. the "aunt" mentioned that i could bring a dessert. i'm thinking of buying those bite size brownies. that way i can at least try to tell myself to stop at two.
> 
> anyone else have suggestions? something that doesn't have to be refrigerated? i think we're going to bring our keurig! lol! we are coffee drinkers (i only have 1 a day but i neeeed it) and that family doesn't drink it. i could bring some decaf cup things too since i know my grandpa likes decaf.
> 
> ok, sorry, just thinking out loud here. it is an absolutely gorgeous day. i want to get out for a walk but after yesterday's workout i'm feeling pretty tired.
> 
> have a great day everyone!



Well.... I had a few suggestions, but I'm coming on here late and I see that you already went shopping.  BUt here are a few ideas for another time.

Carrots and LC cheese wedges are totally okay for a day or two without a fridge.  Pretzels are a good treat.... apples, oranges, peaches, bananas are all okay without a fridge for a few days too.  How about those Starkist tuna kits.... shelf stable and a good snack  or lunch if you throw in some fruit.

Can't think of much else that wouldn't require at least a cooler and some blue ice.  If you decide to bring along a cooler, that gives you so many more options!  Fruit salad, broccoli salad (or any other veggie salad), couscous salad, hummus, hard-boiled eggs, cheese, lean lunch meats, diced chicken, lowfat cottage cheese.



mommyof2Pirates said:


> Just wanted to do a quick check in:
> 
> Yesterday was a blur.  Within a half hour of getting to the office I had to evacuate it and get everyone out.  They were doing work upstairs and laying a carpet with this strong glue.  The smell came throught the vents into our office and was so strong.  Everyones eyes and throat was burning and we began feeling dizzy and nauseated.  We had to cancel close to 30 patients and I had to coordiante getting staff and a doctor up to our other office site to see our sick patients.  It was just a horrible disaster.  I didnt get home until 8pm.  My parents decided just to keep the boys overnight so at least that was helpful.
> 
> So at least today I am off and it starts my 2nd staycation of the summer.
> 
> We were originally going to go to dutch wonderland today but my parents spent way to much money this week already doing things with the kids so we decided to do something a bit cheaper.  We are going to bushkill falls.  Its where Dona was just talking about...the niagra of PA.  It will be lots of walking so some great exercise.  I am just looking forward to getting away and doing something.
> 
> Eating has been bad the past 2 days and I was up .8 at my weigh in yesterday.  TOM came on wed. so that just about says it all.
> 
> Sorry I couldnt do replies I will try to get caught up later.
> 
> Have a great Friday.  TGIF



Ewwww on the office issues.  Sounds like a dreadful day.  

Hope you enjoy Bushkill Falls. I've heard a lot about it.  

Sorry about TOM.... hormones are wreaking havoc with me this week too.



Zhoen said:


> I say bring anything/everything you want, in a regular (non-styrofoam, wheeled) cooler, as big as it needs to be to meet your needs, and don't apologize.  I would do this anyway, but in your case, you have the PERFECT plausible reason.  You're pregnant!  You have special dietary needs... maybe a sudden case of all-day-morning sickness?  The sight/smell/taste of "heavy" foods makes you hurl?
> 
> I agree.... I would do it and use the pregnancy as an excuse if you are afraid of offending anyone.
> 
> We're going dashing to the ocean today... with fried food and candy stores on literally every corner, and impossibly beautiful beach bunnies everywhere to remind you how perfect you're not... <sigh>  Wish me luck...
> 
> So as not to end on a downer note... I took some "me" time last night, colored my hair, and it looks faaaaabulous...  Happy day, and wishes for tiny numbers!!!



What is it about the beach and fried foods?  Why do they HAVE to go hand in hand?  What beach are you heading towards.

GLad you like the hair!  I've never had the nerve to color my hair.



Rose&Mike said:


> *So lets talk holiday weekends for a sec. It was exciting to see how many fun things folks have planned for the weekend. Do the very best you can with the food, water and exercise. And most importantly no matter what, jump back on plan on Tuesday.*
> 
> I guess that is the key do the BEST YOU CAN!  No one expects perfection, right?
> 
> I hope everyone sees great things on the scale today.



Yeah....ummm.... not so much, I'm afraid.



lisah0711 said:


> And a BIG, *BIG* congratulation to our own *Worfiedoodles* who pulled the hat trick of a healthy lifestyle winning HH, WIN! and being a BL!   Congratulations!  You so totally rock!  I honestly do not remember this happening before -- it is a wonderful, wonderful accomplishment.
> 
> Thanks for picking up on that and pointing it out!  It is a FABULOUS accomplishment.  Hats off to Maria!!
> 
> A little trip to the store is in my future this morning and then a movie this afternoon.  This is the last day the weather is supposed to be cool and then we can hang out in the backyard the rest of the week-end!  Have a great day all!



There is a movie at the second run movie house that DD and I would like to see, but I didn't suggest it today because I was afraid of the   Honestly, not sure I could resist and I can't afford the calories with the upcoming holiday weekend.  Guess we'll wait for Netflix.



dvccruiser76 said:


> *Friday's QOTD - With everyone going places and attending parties this weekend, does anyone have any foods that they make that are on the healthier side, or that they alter to make them healthier? If so, please share. *
> 
> Well.... I love DSIL's brown rice salad and my couscous salad.  Both are fairly light and very healthy.  I know my recipe is over on the BL dinner thread... not sure if I've ever posted the brown rice salad.  You can definitely control the amount of EVOO in both recipes (and the sugar in the couscous salad).
> 
> I also love my MIL's broccoli salad.... again, it has mayo and sugar, but those are pretty easy to control to make it lighter.  It is VERY filling too.
> 
> *Friday's Disney QOTD - Have you ever been to WDW, DL or on DCL during the 4th? If so, was there anything special about that trip that you enjoyed? *



Never been on the 4th, but heard stories about crazy insane crowds, so it isn't exactly a dream of mine!  Plus we LOVE our standing July 4th plans with DH's family and the kids would be sad to miss it, even for Disney!



dumbo_buddy said:


> well i've already talked about all the food that'll be around me this weekend. i just got back from the grocery store and bought the following: oranges (always a good snack!), a box of 100 cal packs, hummus, wheat thins, baby carrots, animal crackers and cheez its for thomas. also, i'm going to make lisa's pasta salad (see her post on pg. 76!). i mean, this stuff isn't exactly the healthiest stuff considering i can devour a box of cheez its in just under an hour but it's way better than eating all the crap that will be there.
> 
> Maybe you could portion the Cheez-its into snack sized baggies and just bring along a few, instead of the whole box?  A few baggies for THomas and a few for you.
> 
> well folks, i killed my blender. i was making herbalife shakes for breakfast most days with frozen fruit and milk. killed the motor. darn! i guess that's what happens when you buy a knock off magic bullet. i broke out my regular blender and put so much in (thought i could eyeball it, yeah right) and wound up with 2.5 full glasses of fruit smoothie. whoops. and god forbid i not drink it all!!!
> 
> Maybe there is a pact amongst all of the small appliances on the planet. I tossed both my electric griddle AND my coffee maker this week!!  I replaced the coffee maker, but not the griddle (yet).  And I must say that my toaster oven isn't exactly doing a bang-up job lately, but it MUST last for now!!
> 
> i walked 4 miles today. my pace was 16.5 miles/min. not fast enough to avoid the sweepers at the wdw marathon but enough to keep me happy that i'm getting my butt moving. i would have gone farther but thomas started to melt down in the stroller. i ask alot of him to just sit in the stroller for over an hour each day so i can't blame the kid.
> 
> i just realized i forgot to get the ingredients for mackeysmom's eggplant dish. son of a gun. i was going to make it tonight. oh well, next week. [/COLOR]



HEy.... 4 miles is GREAT, even at that pace.  And you are right, the kids get tired of the stroller sometimes.  Do you bring along anything special for him to play with, or are you afraid it would get lost?  

I've got the eggplant recipe printed for next week.  Probably should have planned it for tonight, but I didn't have the recipe with me when I was out today.... but it is printed and ready for next week!!



bellebookworm9 said:


> Good afternoon all! I'm down another 1.4 lbs, making the total since the challenge started 4.8-so close to 5 lbs! I want that new clipppie, and I'm going to work extra hard this week to make sure I get it! I'm going grocery shopping today, and my plan is to mow the lawn/weed for exercise.



Great job on another 1.4!!!



Worfiedoodles said:


> We're planning on having gazpacho salad as a side with our grilled food (we'll eat off the grill all weekend -- chicken, salmon, shellfish). It's basically just chopped tomatoes, celery, cucumber, pepper and onion, with some spices and a light dressing. It's a WW recipe and it's 2 pts for 1 1/3 c. definitely better and more flavorful than heavy potato salad.
> 
> THat sounds delightful!  Too bad I already hit the veggie market today.  Is the dressing anything special??
> 
> *Pamela* -- Glad you're in the pact with me, I'll think of you when the goodies start to call!
> 
> And I'll think of you!  WHere will you be this weekend?  If you're home and  I'm in Sandwich, I won't be THAT far and we can send each other "healthy" messages via BL ESP!!
> 
> Well I guess I can't post about making a plan and then not post one, so here's mine:
> 
> Friday -- 10M run, eating -- choc milk for recovery, Lunch: hummus and pretzels, carrots, peppers, blueberry yogurt; snacks: cherries, blueberries, orange; Dinner: Subway BLT, Veggie chips, oatmeal raisin cookie
> 
> Saturday -- no formal exercise, outlet mall walking , Breakfast: orange, banana muffin; Lunch: salad with a protein; Dinner: grilled protein and veggies, oatmeal raisin cookie; Snacks: veggies, fruit
> 
> Sunday -- 3M run, Brunch: muffin, orange, yogurt, watermelon & cantaloupe; Dinner: Grilled protein and gazpacho salad, ice cream dessert Snacks: fruit and veggies.
> 
> Monday -- repeat of Sunday.
> 
> I'm not sure when we'll go grocery shopping and I'll need to replenish our fruits and veggies. Maybe I can convince dh to go tonight
> 
> Everyone have a fabulous weekend!
> 
> Maria



I'm always impressed when I read about your food.  YOu always seem to have such great choices...... lots of hummus and fruits and veggies!  

I bought three containers of hummus today because I was SO hungry at the store and couldn't decide what kind I wanted!  DS has decided he likes hummus cheer2: ) and he wanted the garlic and chives.  I love the sundried tomato, and I bought a big container of the garlic to bring to the Cape this weekend.  I'd love to break into it now, but I'm done with my calories until dinner time.  

******************

Happy Friday everyone!  

TMI warning:  Well.... not sure what was up with the scale this morning but the number was   I'm up a HUGE number from last Friday and even up a big number since I took a sneak peek after last weekend's movie carbfest.  But I was having a lot of pain/discomfort last night and it maybe my body trying (and may succeeding) in ovulating this month and that has always been a bad time on the scale for me.  I'm gonna stick with it today and take another peek at the scale tomorrow and hopefully the number will be better.  If not, at least it will spur me on to be on my VERY BEST behavior, eating-wise, over the holiday weekend.  

My exercise has been lacking, but on the eating front I've been doing okay, including keeping the carbs under control, so there is really no reason for such a HUGE change (in the wrong direction) in the scale.  SO I'm not beating myself up about it too much.  I'm presuming it was a fluke.

I will try to pop on again tonight after we are packed up for the weekend, but no promises.  And I have NO internet access over the holiday, unless I decide to bring my laptop and find a quiet corner at DSIL's (one of them lives there year round, so I'm sure she has wireless.... the other, where we stay, is just a summer home and not a computer in sight!).  Considering that the car is usually overflowing, I probably will not have room for my laptop.  

I did manage a workout this morning while DD was swimming early..... one mile walk (with DS to warm up), 2 mi run, 1 mi cool down run/walk.... not nearly enough, but it had to be for today.  

Off to get packing!.........................P


----------



## tigger813

Mom has had a long term care eval, a visit from a nurse and OT! I've been on the phone a couple of times with the nurses from the doctor's offices to check on meds. My brother had one of her meds wrong which could've caused seizures! Don't know if he was careless or just didn't notice. 2nd thing I've had to check on from his time here. I've done all I can. I'm trying to reduce her pain meds as much as possible. We have found some other ways to control pain which is working. I was worried about running out of one of the meds before Tuesday or Wednesday but if we keep doing what we have been doing we should be ok. We have plenty of percoset so hopefully we can cut back on things as much as possible.

I've made 2 batches of cookies for the EMTs who came last Friday and the vet who has helped some with my parents dog. I'm about to make some fish on the grill for Dad and me. Mom will have some quiche and probably some yogurt. 

Hoping to watch a movie tonight. 

So missing my kids and DH tonight and tomorrow will be hard since I won't be with them at the fundraiser that we all worked so hard on. They will have a flat version of me there though!

Time to start the grill!

TTFN 

PS Meeting Shawn for a dink in the morning!


----------



## dvccruiser76

tigger813 said:


> Eval on Mom and Dad is done! Woman was really thorough and explained everything nicely. Mom is doing quite well today. I'm trying to cut back on her pain killers as I don't want her to become hooked on them and I also don't want to run out since it's a long weekend. She's lying down now waiting for the visiting nurse to arrive and then after that is OT.
> 
> I am going to make chocolate chip cookies the rest of the afternoon and hopefully get to listen to the podcasts. Just haven't had time today.
> 
> Brian and the kids have been out all morning doing errands and they are going out for supper tonight too!



Glad that the eval is done. Will they be getting the help they need? How did your mom do while they were there? It must be tough for everyone involved. 

Mmmm love fresh baked cookies. Baking is a good de-stresser for me, though then I eat what I bake 



mackeysmom said:


> Having a hard time getting motivated today.  Just stressing about everything - the COBRA issue (as of today, I am officially uninsured - trying to obtain a catastrophic/hospitalization only plan, but there will be a lapse), the unemployment issue (didn't get the job I interviewed for last week), the cat issue (just had to submit another one of Sunny Doodle's stool sample for a specialized fecal test at the tune of $175).
> 
> I came thisclose to ordering a delivery pizza from Papa John's today and just eating the whole thing.  I wish my first thoughts didn't always turn to food when I look for comfort.
> 
> I hope you guys don't mind the whining/venting.  These days my friends are totally tip-toeing around me, making inane conversation about everything in the world BUT insurance, jobs, cat, money, etc.  I hate that - I'd rather just talk about, and move on.   Otherwise, it is just like the proverbial elephant in the room.



Hi Laura,
We don't mind the whining/venting at all, that's what we're here for. Good move on not ordering the pizza, it's a good choice admidst all the negative stuff you have been dealing with, so good for you. 

How's kitty doing?



Disneywedding2010 said:


> Well, I got the area under my bathroom sink cleaned out last night. I got a good start on going through boxes and bins of clothes that I've not seen since 2008. I filled a 55 gallon trash bag of clothes that I will be taking to Goodwill.
> 
> I need to finish measuring a few more peices of furniture and then sit down and look at the floor plan for the new house and figure out where everything is going to go. Then I'm going to tackle the entry way closet.



That must be so exciting for you. I'm so jealous of how close you're going to be. If I ever have points that are going to expire, I'll have to let you know. 



pjlla said:


> TMI warning:  Well.... not sure what was up with the scale this morning but the number was   I'm up a HUGE number from last Friday and even up a big number since I took a sneak peek after last weekend's movie carbfest.  But I was having a lot of pain/discomfort last night and it maybe my body trying (and may succeeding) in ovulating this month and that has always been a bad time on the scale for me.  I'm gonna stick with it today and take another peek at the scale tomorrow and hopefully the number will be better.  If not, at least it will spur me on to be on my VERY BEST behavior, eating-wise, over the holiday weekend.



Okay I'm not the only one this week. I even did Zumba this week. Just not sure what is going on, but got TOM this morning, so maybe it's related. 



tigger813 said:


> So missing my kids and DH tonight and tomorrow will be hard since I won't be with them at the fundraiser that we all worked so hard on. They will have a flat version of me there though!
> 
> PS Meeting Shawn for a dink in the morning!



Hang in there, you'll be home before you know it.

Shawn from the DIS? Sounds like fun. Have a DRINK  for me too. I think that's what you meant. Made me smile though 


Well, I'm back from CT. Made it there and back with no traffic at all. Had Pepe's pizza with my sister, her 2 kids, her husband and DS so that was tasty. DH is having his left over now. Time to check out my makeup with my niece. Talk to you all in the morning. Have a nice evening.


----------



## tigger813

Yes, Shawn, AKA, Settinsail, and I are meeting at Starbucks in the morning! Very excited! And she has graciously offered to take me to the airport at 5 on Monday morning!

TTFN


----------



## RemembertheMagic98

Just a quick note....I didn't have internet service since Tuesday morning!!! My modem died and I spent at least 3 hours on the phone with Verizon trying to get a new modem.  I went to Barnes and Noble to answer email and such and wouldn't you know, my computer ran out of battery!!!
GRRRRRRRR!
Ok, leads us to tonight....modem up and I am back in business!!

I will respond to everyone tomorrow...so exhausted from the fresh air today!!
Sweet Dreams to all!


----------



## buzz5985

tigger813 said:


> UPDATE_ Home Health Aide and/or Nurse will be starting ASAP...sister will do what she can in terms of help and appts. We have an evaulation for both of my parents tomorrow for long term care insurance. I have to get some things together in the morning for that. I've been working on updating the spreadsheets tonight with new meds and notes on meds, etc.
> 
> Mom and Dad are both sleeping right now. I know I should probably get some sleep but I think I'm running on adrenaline right now. Also, eating so late tonight has thrown me off.
> 
> I'm happy to say that I am down about 4 pounds since I got here so I will probably get back OP more when I get back. Of course, today I had nutter butters for lunch during Mom's chemo and then we had Subway for supper.
> 
> We spent about 5 hours at the doctor's today as we had to go for an ultrasound to rule out blood clots. She is on lasix now for the edema in both legs and feet. Hoping that kicks in fast and when the swelling goes down that the pain will also be reduced. I know I won't sleep much the next few nights. I plan on sleeping as much as I can once I'm home. I can sleep late on Tuesday and then go in for my 1 regular client and then spend the day at home with the girls on Wednesday. We may go to the library and lunch. We got the chemo done as well while we were there. By the end the pain killers had worn off and she became miserable which made it seem longers. I massaged her feet a lot this afternoon during that. I have to call her neurologist tomorrow to check on her dialantin levels and make sure she should still be taking some of the meds that are still on our list. We will have to see how she is tomorrow on the regular schedule again. She finished some meds today.
> 
> Well, I need to try and get some ZZZZs before my long night begins. I hope she sleeps more tonight as I'm not sure if I can get through 4 more nights like last night!
> 
> TTFN



If you have any question about Assisted Living - ask away.   My DF 79 has dementia and currently lives on an Alzheimers Unit in Brightview Concord River in Billerica.  He is doing so much better there than when he lived with me!!!  Assisted Living is no way like a Nursing Home.  Believe me - when I was a teenager I worked at a Nursing Home.  They are not as expensive either.  Google Brightview - they have some nice photo's on there of Concord River.  

Janis


----------



## cclovesdis

Good Morning!

I just lost my post.  Unfortunately, I have to start getting ready for my weekend trip. My BFF and I are going to Newport, RI. My parents suggested we go away. They will love the peace and quiet this weekend.  I'm guessing they'll spend the weekend landscaping the yard. 

Have a great, OP weekend everyone!


----------



## dumbo_buddy

a quick post to "wish" (hehe, get it?) everyone a lovely weekend! 

i've been doing some mental exercises in saying "no thanks" to all the food that will be out this weekend. "ah, no thanks, i'm full." "you know, i'd love some but my stomach has been a little weird the last couple of days." 

we'll be finishing packing and hitting the road soon. have a great weekend! not sure if the campground has wifi or not. if it does i will try to get on here


----------



## donac

Good Saturday moring everyone

Just a short note.  We leave at 8:30 to go to the city to see Wicked.  I can't wait.  The only bad part is that a friend can't wait to talk to me about it and she is one of those people with unbelievable memory.  She can pick something apart like you would not believe.  I like to take in the entire thing.  

We are going to eat at Ellen's Stardust Dinner.  Burgers and things.  We will be doing a lot of walking in the city so that should help. 




dvccruiser76 said:


> *Friday's QOTD - With everyone going places and attending parties this weekend, does anyone have any foods that they make that are on the healthier side, or that they alter to make them healthier? If so, please share. *
> 
> I may make a veggie try for my friend's house.  That is the only party we are going to.
> 
> 
> *Friday's Disney QOTD - Have you ever been to WDW, DL or on DCL during the 4th? If so, was there anything special about that trip that you enjoyed? *



I hate very large crowds so we have never been there on a holiday and have no plans to go on special days like that. 



Maria Dona -- We're awaiting ds's final report card which will be mailed. He told us he doesn't want to know the grades if they come while he's in Missouri this week. I don't blame him, he should relax and let those finals go. Next year he has algebra. We are quickly approaching the point where I cannot help with math. I took Trig, but I have no idea how it works. That must have been a blessing in your house when your guys were younger -- I'm sure they never got to a level you couldn't understand! 

Good luck on his report card.  I have been out of college 34 years so when ds got past calc 2 in college I turned to him and said "You are on your own.  I can no longer help you.  It has been too long"

On the other hand when the boys would ask us to read their papers we realized that if we could spot the mistakes they must be pretty bad.  We are not great writers. 

Off to get some things done before we leave.  We are taking the train in.  It is $30 per person to ride 10 minutes and get the train.  If we wanted to drive and take a ferry it would be $18 per person, ferry parking, tolls and gas and it would take the same amount of time so we are taking the train. 

Have a happy and healthy day.


----------



## dvccruiser76

Good morning fellow losers  It looks like it's going to be another nice one today. My niece and nephew slept over last night, so I'm taking them and DS out for breakfast, shopping, and groceries so DH can sleep in. Then we'll met DH back here to go see Cars 2 at 11:30. 



tigger813 said:


> Yes, Shawn, AKA, Settinsail, and I are meeting at Starbucks in the morning! Very excited! And she has graciously offered to take me to the airport at 5 on Monday morning!
> 
> TTFN



How nice. It's always nice to meet up with fellows DISers. Wow, that's wonderful of her. 

Hi Shawn! 



RemembertheMagic98 said:


> Just a quick note....I didn't have internet service since Tuesday morning!!! My modem died and I spent at least 3 hours on the phone with Verizon trying to get a new modem.  I went to Barnes and Noble to answer email and such and wouldn't you know, my computer ran out of battery!!!
> GRRRRRRRR!
> Ok, leads us to tonight....modem up and I am back in business!!
> 
> I will respond to everyone tomorrow...so exhausted from the fresh air today!!
> Sweet Dreams to all!



Hope you had a nice sleep. I am lost when it comes to computer stuff, so it's good that I have DH around  I'd be one of those people taking it to some place like Best Buy and saying here you go, do what you must. 



buzz5985 said:


> If you have any question about Assisted Living - ask away.   My DF 79 has dementia and currently lives on an Alzheimers Unit in Brightview Concord River in Billerica.  He is doing so much better there than when he lived with me!!!  Assisted Living is no way like a Nursing Home.  Believe me - when I was a teenager I worked at a Nursing Home.  They are not as expensive either.  Google Brightview - they have some nice photo's on there of Concord River.
> 
> Janis



Hi Janis, enjoy the weather today. Any local plans? 



cclovesdis said:


> Good Morning!
> 
> I just lost my post.  Unfortunately, I have to start getting ready for my weekend trip. My BFF and I are going to Newport, RI. My parents suggested we go away. They will love the peace and quiet this weekend.  I'm guessing they'll spend the weekend landscaping the yard.
> 
> Have a great, OP weekend everyone!



Ugh! I seriously copy every post into word now, b/c it's happened to me so many times. Funny I haven't needed it lately, but I know when I stop that'll be the long post that I won't have time to re-do. 

Enjoy your weekend too 



dumbo_buddy said:


> a quick post to "wish" (hehe, get it?) everyone a lovely weekend!
> 
> i've been doing some mental exercises in saying "no thanks" to all the food that will be out this weekend. "ah, no thanks, i'm full." "you know, i'd love some but my stomach has been a little weird the last couple of days."
> 
> we'll be finishing packing and hitting the road soon. have a great weekend! not sure if the campground has wifi or not. if it does i will try to get on here



Good for you with the mental exercises. I should practice them well. How does Thomas do with camping?



donac said:


> Good Saturday moring everyone
> 
> Just a short note.  We leave at 8:30 to go to the city to see Wicked.  I can't wait.  The only bad part is that a friend can't wait to talk to me about it and she is one of those people with unbelievable memory.  She can pick something apart like you would not believe.  I like to take in the entire thing.
> 
> We are going to eat at Ellen's Stardust Dinner.  Burgers and things.  We will be doing a lot of walking in the city so that should help.



Enjoy NY, it's supposed to be a nice on out there so I assume NY as well. I loved Wicked. The Wizard of Oz is my favorite non-cartoon/Disney movie. 

Let us know how the diner is, I've heard very good things about it. 

Enjoy


----------



## dvccruiser76

_*QOTD - What's one thing that you could start doing or continue to do better with on your road to dieting/maintaining success?


Disney QOTD - It's been really nice and sometimes even hot out this week. What's one drink (alcoholic or non-alcoholic) that you realy enjoy at WDW/DL and where do you find it? *_


----------



## dvccruiser76

dvccruiser76 said:


> _*QOTD - What's one thing that you could start doing or continue to do better with on your road to dieting/maintaining success?
> 
> For me, it's exercising. Now that I have my Zumba for the Wii and a free pass to an actual Zumba class, I think this will help me in suceeding and doing what I need to do to reach my goal.
> 
> 
> Disney QOTD - It's been really nice and sometimes even hot out this week. What's one drink (alcoholic or non-alcoholic) that you realy enjoy at WDW/DL and where do you find it? *_



For me, it's Banfi Rosa Regale. I've seen it all over the boards. I actually found it about 8 years ago while walking around Epcot and fell in love. I had only just begun trying wine at that time, and this one is fruity, bubbly and just delicious. So good in fact, that we ordered it special for our wedding toast and people really enjoyed it. It's easier to find nowadays and can be found locally which is nice. We always have it now for our NYE toast.

I'm a crazy spreadsheet person and have actually started one for my next Disney trip, and it contains food/drinks that I've found on the DIS food porn and drinks threads, so I'd be interested to see what people have to say.


----------



## pjlla

Happy Holiday weekend friends!

I didn't get a chance to pop back on last night and we are loaded and ready to roll right now (except for DH.... ).  I just wanted to say HAPPY JULY 4TH to all of my American friends!  (Well... those of you in other countries still have a July 4th.... just not as much fun!!  ).  

THe scale was MUCH kinder today, but still not where I thought it should be.  BUt as I mentioned yesterday, I will use that number as incentive to do my VERY BEST on the eating front this holiday weekend.  

I was actually so bloated last night that the shorts I bought in late April for my Disney trip were uncomfortably tight!  It was really alarming because I have NEVER, in the almost 4 years of this journey, had such a SIGNIFICANT back pedal!  But I'll tell you what..... it certainly made it easier to push myself up at 5:30 this morning for a walk/run!  

I hope you all have a happy, fun, *healthy* holiday!  I'll be back probably Wednesday to chat!........................P


----------



## RemembertheMagic98

dvccruiser76 said:


> _*QOTD - What's one thing that you could start doing or continue to do better with on your road to dieting/maintaining success?
> 
> 
> Disney QOTD - It's been really nice and sometimes even hot out this week. What's one drink (alcoholic or non-alcoholic) that you realy enjoy at WDW/DL and where do you find it? *_



I still have a love/hate relationship with water.  I'm sure it would love me more if I remembered to drink it 

WDW drinks are tough....I love a good lapu lapu (found at the Poly pool bar and Ohana) but it knocks my socks off.  I'm really a sucker for a great un sweetened iced tea....but love drinking it with a good view (usually at the Poly beach/pool or Wilderness Lodge pool!)

**********
I admit it.  I am too lazy to catch up on everything I missed  Yes, I am a woman of leisure this summer, but I am currently cranky dealing with my still aching lower back.  The tylenol helps me get through the day but I am dying to get back in the gym!! Or on the road for a walk/jog.  If nothing improves this weekend i am going to the dr.  No choice since it will be 2 weeks on Wednesday.

I have zero plans for the weekend, which is a bit depressing.  Last night I went to my parents house to plan the food for our July Birthday Celebration next Saturday.  They were very concerned that there would be nothing for me to eat!  They have been so sweet with me when it comes to my g-f menu.  Coming from a large Italian family, pasta and breaded foods are a staple.  Since they get the party catered, we had to go over the menu to see what I could eat.  I will be making my own chocolate cake (g-f) and most likely making my own pasta (g-f is really good!).  They will have a salad as well.  It is going to kill me....penne with vodka sauce, eggplant parm, good Italian bread....YIKEs!  I'm strong but this will truly be a challenge for me!

On another note, Brian finally moved everything out of his brother's apartment yesterday (his brother committed suicide at the end of March).  It was really tough for him but we got everything out...now I have a living room filled with boxes that Brian needs to go through before he leaves for the beach.  He promised his mother he would take her to their beach house this week before all the renters come in for the rest of the summer.  Really bad timing   So I told him it all has to be OUT of the living room and hallway before he leaves.  I have a new private client on Wednesday and I can't have the house looking like a storage unit!

PHEW! So here I am sitting outside on the deck eating breakfast and writing to you all   My cucumber plant has taken on a life of its own so I will need to stake it today so it doesn't take over that side of the deck!  I also lost my 2 hanging plants while I was on vacation (yes, Brian watered the window boxes, cucumber and basil but thought the hangers would get enough water from the rain they had??? Silly boy!) so I will replace them at Agway today. And of course I will make my way over to my complex pool for a little sun and water. NJ is really nice weather wise with low humidity and low 80's today.  The humidity begin tomorrow with thunder storms attached 

Well, I'm off!  i wish everyone safe travels as you head out and at least one set of fireworks!  Remember, potato salad is sold per pound but that is not how it was intended to be eaten (I learned this lesson the hard way )

Happy Saturday!


----------



## dvccruiser76

pjlla said:


> I hope you all have a happy, fun, *healthy* holiday!  I'll be back probably Wednesday to chat!........................P



Have a great time, talk to you Wednesday!



RemembertheMagic98 said:


> WDW drinks are tough....I love a good lapu lapu (found at the Poly pool bar and Ohana) but it knocks my socks off.  I'm really a sucker for a great un sweetened iced tea....but love drinking it with a good view (usually at the Poly beach/pool or Wilderness Lodge pool!)
> 
> On another note, Brian finally moved everything out of his brother's apartment yesterday (his brother committed suicide at the end of March).  It was really tough for him but we got everything out...now I have a living room filled with boxes that Brian needs to go through before he leaves for the beach.  He promised his mother he would take her to their beach house this week before all the renters come in for the rest of the summer.  Really bad timing   So I told him it all has to be OUT of the living room and hallway before he leaves.  I have a new private client on Wednesday and I can't have the house looking like a storage unit!
> 
> Well, I'm off!  i wish everyone safe travels as you head out and at least one set of fireworks!  Remember, potato salad is sold per pound but that is not how it was intended to be eaten (I learned this lesson the hard way )



Nice, Lapu lapu is on my list. People rave about it 

So sorry for Brian, that must have been really tough for him. I hope he's doing okay with it 

Enjoy your weekend! Good point on the potato salad, I just bought some for the cookout. Oh and ice cream, my BF's brother just introduced me to Ben & Jerry's Red Velvet ice cream. Thanks for nothing 


Well we're heading to see Cars 2, I'll check back in a bit.


----------



## lisah0711

Happy Saturday all!  

Hope that everyone can do something fun and enjoy the outdoors today!  



dvccruiser76 said:


> _*QOTD - What's one thing that you could start doing or continue to do better with on your road to dieting/maintaining success?
> 
> 
> Disney QOTD - It's been really nice and sometimes even hot out this week. What's one drink (alcoholic or non-alcoholic) that you realy enjoy at WDW/DL and where do you find it? *_



I need to get my mojo back and stay on track and do what I am supposed to all the time instead of some of the time.    I'll do it and get back on track again.   

Oh, some many lovely beverages at WDW.  I love a Bellini in Epcot in Italy or a nice cold Peroni there.  The Peroni is a nice light Italian beer.  The Bellini is champagne and peaches.  I can get both of them here in Idaho.  I love to sit on my porch and pretend I'm at EPCOT.    I do love a nice cold Pina Colava as I walk from the boat at Wilderness Lodge back to my DVC Villa on a warm afternoon. 

*Pamela,*  I know you've been OP so hopefully it is just your body playing a little trick on you and there will be a whoosh soon!  

*Karen,* enjoy a quiet week-end hanging out!  

*Sue,* have a great time at Cars 2.  Sadly, I can no longer trick or bribe DS into going to movies -- what if someone saw him there?!?    He even sat by himself at the movie yesterday.    Super 8 was a pretty good movie.  I think it got it's PG-13 rating because they did say a word that ends in IT every few minutes -- but it was about a bunch of middle schoolers running away from aliens so what do you expect?   

*Kathy,* you've got another year or two before this sad fate befalls you.   

DH is ready to run some errands so I am off.  One of our computers may have bit the dust so don't worry if you don't see me for awhile -- it's hard when three people have to share one computer!


----------



## mikamah

Good morning, and Happy 4th of July weekend to everyone!!

I had a pretty productive past couple of days getting ready for our prefireworks cookout tomorrow.  I'm not big on yard work, so had a lot to do, and we cleaned out the garage, and am working on cleaning out the playroom.  I washed down the porches and all the outside furniture last night, and this morning baked some congo bars, and cleaned the kitchen.  Ds has a party this afternoon, and I'm on call, but even if I get called, I'm feeling like I'm in good shape.  Our side street is all dirt, so but nothing I can do about it, so I'm not stressing.  It's just dusty when people drive up it, but we can have our waterballoon fight in the front street.  One year we had thunderstorms and we might have some tomorrow, so I decided not to wash the floors til after the party.  

I thought I'd catch up a little and at least answer the qotds. 

*Karen*-We sat on our porch for breakfast and when I went online and saw your post, I decided to come back out on the porch to catch up.  It's is beautiful here.

  Hope the whole country has sunshine and warmth for the holiday.

*Sue*-thanks for coaching this week!  We walk down for the fireworks usually right before they begin.  I'll put our blankets down early in the morning, though last year, people were putting them down the night before, so I might do it tonight.  We go right down the end of bayview ave beside the fenced in field, and that way we get an easy exit home right after, and we sit on my front porch and watch the mass exodus, and all the neighborhood illegal fireworks.  Someone just told michael that they were illegal and he couldn't believe our neighbor would be shooting off illegal fireworks. 



dvccruiser76 said:


> *Friday's QOTD - With everyone going places and attending parties this weekend, does anyone have any foods that they make that are on the healthier side, or that they alter to make them healthier? If so, please share. *
> 
> *Friday's Disney QOTD - Have you ever been to WDW, DL or on DCL during the 4th? If so, was there anything special about that trip that you enjoyed? *


Our party does have some healthy choices, mainly fruit and garden salads, vegie dip and fruit platter, and chili.  We have burgers and hotdogs, potato/pasta salads, and an ice cream sundae bar for dessert.   I made congo bars to go with that.  Pina coladas are the blender drink of the day.  A challenging day, and I'll over do the calories, but as the hostess, I do find I'm not eating as much as if I were a guest because I'm making sure there's enough of everything out.  

I haven't been over the fourth, but it sounds amazing.  We did go last august, and after our hot summer here, was amazed at how tolerable the heat was, and having thought before I would never go in the summer, I would definitely go again.  



dumbo_buddy said:


> GOOOOODDD MORRRNING LOOOSERRSSS!!!! ZZZZzzzzzz
> 
> QOTD, Thursday June 30th: After dinner and before bed is a REALLY tough time for me. What do YOU do after dinner in order to stay on plan? Do you have a snack? What is it? A rule that you can't eat? A drink of water? How do you fight those little demons that say "eeeaaaatttt" when you're watching tv or doing whatever you do at night??
> .
> 
> Disney QOTD, June 30th: What's that one thing that really makes you feel like you're at Disney? A ride? A special walk down Main Street? A treat?
> !


Evening snacking is tough for me too.  I find myself eating sometimes to stay awake and finish a show rather than just going to bed.  I need to journal and write it before I bite it.  I know I should have fruit, but it's not usually fruit I'm craving, so I like to have popsicles, or ice cream treats.  A jello pudding.  But really what would be smart is to go to bed.

Magic express is one of my favorite parts of a disney trip.  Once I check my bags in Boston and know I don't need to do anything else with them, I know I'm on my way and am on vacation.  I don't mind flying, so really that's when my vacation starts.  I do love the me bus going under the wdw sign, and our third trip, my friend thought I was nuts, because we were in the front row of the bus, so I was so excited to have such a great view of the sign and got a great picture for once.  I think once we're checked into the hotel, and michael is jumping on the bed, I know we're there. 



dvccruiser76 said:


> _*QOTD - What's one thing that you could start doing or continue to do better with on your road to dieting/maintaining success?
> 
> 
> Disney QOTD - It's been really nice and sometimes even hot out this week. What's one drink (alcoholic or non-alcoholic) that you realy enjoy at WDW/DL and where do you find it? *_


Journal, journal, journal.  That is key for me.  I have slacked again this week, and realistically know I won't do it til tuesday, so tuesday i'm back to work, and will start journalling again.  The other thing I've been pretty good about getting my exercise in, and that has been keeping my weight steady.  I know if I can be consistent with journalling and exercise together, I can see a loss, so after the weekend, I'm going to stay focused for the next 7 weeks before my vacation in august.  

Margaritas in mexico.  From the stand out front, usually, but after the princess, it was so nice to have dinner with Lisa, and toast with a margarita.  I had a couple, and got giddy, but it felt great.  
Michael would have said the frozen cokes at Pop, if they hadn't gotten rid of them.  

Well, back to being productive.  Have a wonderful day and a fun weekend.  

God Bless America!!!


----------



## mikamah

lisah0711 said:


> I need to get my mojo back and stay on track and do what I am supposed to all the time instead of some of the time.    I'll do it and get back on track again.
> 
> Sadly, I can no longer trick or bribe DS into going to movies -- what if someone saw him there?!?    He even sat by himself at the movie yesterday.    Super 8 was a pretty good movie.  I think it got it's PG-13 rating because they did say a word that ends in IT every few minutes -- but it was about a bunch of middle schoolers running away from aliens so what do you expect?


You can do it Lisa!!!  I know you can!! You have done it before, and you just had a busy crazy week, so hang in there!!  Summer is a great time, but it's tough to get into a routine with out school, and I know you will get your mojo back.  

Sorry about the movie.  I'll enjoy all the time I can at the movies with michael.  I used to babysit my nephew Kenny who's 20 now every tuesday before I had michael and we'd go to lots of movies, and I remember the beginning of the end was the Dungeons and Dragons movie.  I didn't get it at all, and he loved it.  I think he was about 10.  But luckily I wasn't his mother, so he could still sit with me.  

I know Maria and Pamela have made a pact to make a plan for the weekend, and we could join them and get back on track now.  

I plan to get my water in this weekend, and to fill my plate with mostly salad and fruit tomorrow, and to get some exercise today and tomorrow morning.  I plan to run/walk after I drop michael at his party, and will either run/walk in the am or take a bike ride with michael.   

We can do this!!!


----------



## bellebookworm9

dvccruiser76 said:


> _*QOTD - What's one thing that you could start doing or continue to do better with on your road to dieting/maintaining success?
> 
> 
> Disney QOTD - It's been really nice and sometimes even hot out this week. What's one drink (alcoholic or non-alcoholic) that you realy enjoy at WDW/DL and where do you find it? *_



I know I could make more of an effort to drink water. Some days I do really good with it, and others not so much. I could also cut out some higher point foods, like cheese.

I really like the White Citrus Gold Peak Iced Tea from the refillable mug dispensers at the resorts. I've only found it one other place up here! And I would like to try the Grand Marnier slush in France that I hear everyone rave about for my first alcoholic drink. Possibly also the Sunken Treasure, which is the unofficial drink of the Yacht & Beach Club thread.


----------



## glss1/2fll

QOTD1: I could be doing lots of things better! But what I really need to focus on is getting in some aerobic exercise the days I don't run. I keep telling myself I'm going to get on the fancy dancy exercise bike my hubby keeps in the garage but have yet to do it. I think I get to feeling lazy becaue I've already done my walk with my girlfriend for an hour every day. We had thought it was only 2-2.25 miles but I saw others talking about a 3 mile walk in under an hour so I figured we've got to be doing that in our fast paced 55ish minutes. Turns out its 3.1 miles if my pedometer is correct. Saw people talking about map my walk dot com and went over there but didn't take the time to register to really figure things out. Have another girlfriend whose hubby is a triathlete and he uses it all the time.

QOTD2: I've got no answer to this because I pretty much only ever drink water anywhere and especially at WDW. DH sticks to diet coke and of course the kids have water or coke, if we're feeling generous! I just thought it'd be funny if I said "Why, beverly is my absolute favorite drink!" 

It's been fun sitting here in my jammies catching up but I really should go accomplish something! Not going anywhere/doing anything this weekend so I should think up a bunch of honey-dos. Sure DH would love it!


----------



## mikamah

Good morning!  

*Glass1/2full*- I love map my run.com.  I only registered for the free version, and it is fine.  A hellpful hint is when you map your run, on the right hand side of the map is a key and you need to check "follow roads" or it will take you like the bird flies.  It's so much nicer than driving the routes to figure out mileage like I used to do.  

*Belle*-Are you going to be in disney for your 21st birthday?  That would be fun.  

Looks like everyone is busy this weekend.  It's a beautiful sunny day, but the weather said chance of severe thunderstorms this afternoon, so our town has cancelled the fireworks.  Ds is soooooo bummed out.  We found out last night, light, so he was crying, and so upset, and is a little better this morning, but still sad.  I'm sure he'll be fine once his cousin gets here.  We'll still have out cookout, and come inside if it rains.  We had thunderstorms one other year, and they stopped before the fireworks so we brought trash bags to sit on our wet blankets.  I'm bummed because they're postponed til the 5th, and I'm working the day, and then on call all night, so I'll try and get someone to switch call with me.  

*Sue*-Happy Birthday to Dylan!!! Hope you have a wonderful day!!  Had you heard about the fireworks?  I'm thinking now the rain will probably miss us completely.   We're still going to party here though.  I told michael' we'd go buy some big balloons to use for waterballoons to cheer him up.  

Have a great day everyone!!


----------



## pinkle

dvccruiser76 said:


> _*QOTD - What's one thing that you could start doing or continue to do better with on your road to dieting/maintaining success?
> 
> I really need to journal....I am sure that I consume food that I don't even realize has passed my lips!!!
> 
> 
> Disney QOTD - It's been really nice and sometimes even hot out this week. What's one drink (alcoholic or non-alcoholic) that you realy enjoy at WDW/DL and where do you find it? *_



Grey Goose Slushie for sure


----------



## dvccruiser76

Happy Sunday morning everyone  I can't believe that Dylan is two  My how time flies. I took my niece and nephew to the Burlington Mall last night then we came back and prepped for the party. Not too much to do now, which feels good. 



lisah0711 said:


> I need to get my mojo back and stay on track and do what I am supposed to all the time instead of some of the time.    I'll do it and get back on track again.
> 
> *Me too, aside from starting Zumba, I'm in a rut. Though, we have vacation in about 6 weeks so now's the time for me to get my butt in gear*
> 
> I do love a nice cold Pina Colava as I walk from the boat at Wilderness Lodge back to my DVC Villa on a warm afternoon.
> 
> *Oh, now I must add that one to my list *
> 
> *Sue,* have a great time at Cars 2.  Sadly, I can no longer trick or bribe DS into going to movies -- what if someone saw him there?!?    He even sat by himself at the movie yesterday.    Super 8 was a pretty good movie.  I think it got it's PG-13 rating because they did say a word that ends in IT every few minutes -- but it was about a bunch of middle schoolers running away from aliens so what do you expect?



What? You mean he won't always want to be up my butt  Just kidding, I enjoy him by my side most of the time. Especially today on his b-day. 



mikamah said:


> *Sue*-thanks for coaching this week!  We walk down for the fireworks usually right before they begin.  I'll put our blankets down early in the morning, though last year, people were putting them down the night before, so I might do it tonight.  We go right down the end of bayview ave beside the fenced in field, and that way we get an easy exit home right after, and we sit on my front porch and watch the mass exodus, and all the neighborhood illegal fireworks.  Someone just told michael that they were illegal and he couldn't believe our neighbor would be shooting off illegal fireworks.
> 
> *No problem, it also helps me to stay focussed. I bought some sparklers in CT when I went to visit my sister  Anyway, my dad used to always have fireworks for us so it'll be in his memory. *
> 
> I'm going to stay focused for the next 7 weeks before my vacation in august.
> 
> *When do you leave again? We're leaving on the 11th for VA.   *
> 
> Margaritas in mexico.  From the stand out front, usually, but after the princess, it was so nice to have dinner with Lisa, and toast with a margarita.  I had a couple, and got giddy, but it felt great.
> Michael would have said the frozen cokes at Pop, if they hadn't gotten rid of them.



Do they have them in DHS at the stand near the lake where the dino is? I've had one from there before. 



bellebookworm9 said:


> I really like the White Citrus Gold Peak Iced Tea from the refillable mug dispensers at the resorts. I've only found it one other place up here! And I would like to try the Grand Marnier slush in France that I hear everyone rave about for my first alcoholic drink. Possibly also the Sunken Treasure, which is the unofficial drink of the Yacht & Beach Club thread.



What's in the sunken treasure? I must look into this. 



glss1/2fll said:


> QOTD1: I could be doing lots of things better! But what I really need to focus on is getting in some aerobic exercise the days I don't run. I keep telling myself I'm going to get on the fancy dancy exercise bike my hubby keeps in the garage but have yet to do it. I think I get to feeling lazy becaue I've already done my walk with my girlfriend for an hour every day. We had thought it was only 2-2.25 miles but I saw others talking about a 3 mile walk in under an hour so I figured we've got to be doing that in our fast paced 55ish minutes. Turns out its 3.1 miles if my pedometer is correct. Saw people talking about map my walk dot com and went over there but didn't take the time to register to really figure things out. Have another girlfriend whose hubby is a triathlete and he uses it all the time.



I will look into that, my husband would love that. He's been using his pedometer every day since Father's Day and is surprised by how much he does and doesn't walk throughout the day. 



mikamah said:


> Looks like everyone is busy this weekend.  It's a beautiful sunny day, but the weather said chance of severe thunderstorms this afternoon, so our town has cancelled the fireworks.  Ds is soooooo bummed out.
> 
> *WHAT, Ugh! No, I didn't know until now. Poor Dylan's party. My niece and nephew leave tomorrow so no fireworks for them. Plus Dylan has daycare Wednesday and goes to bed at 7 usually. I'm wondering if we may not go at all now. Tell Michael I am equally bummed.*
> 
> *Sue*-Happy Birthday to Dylan!!! Hope you have a wonderful day!!  Had you heard about the fireworks?  I'm thinking now the rain will probably miss us completely.   We're still going to party here though.  I told michael' we'd go buy some big balloons to use for waterballoons to cheer him up.



We're partying too since the fam is driving here. Poor Dylan's b-day fireworks 

Do you go to the parade tomorrow? We've never been, but may walk down. 



pinkle said:


> Grey Goose Slushie for sure



That is on my list as well


----------



## dvccruiser76

*QOTD - I have often heard that losing weight for "something" is not a good idea. How do you feel about that? Do you agree or disagree? *

*Disney QOTD - What is your ride style and has it changed over the years?*


----------



## cclovesdis

Hello Everyone!

Our trip is going well. We are both following WW, so we are helping each other stay OP. So far, we could have done much worse. We both tend to get hungry after driving or sitting in the car for more than an hour, so we did eat more than usual, but we tried to count points and really didn't do that bad. Not sure what the day will bring with regards to eating today.

The last time we went to WDW I remember drinking water and that's it. I may have had some milk, but I'm not sure. I can't drink alcohol and I was on a caffeine-free diet, so water it was. I think for my parents' anniversary dinner I'll order a smoothie. 

Have a great, OP day everyone!


----------



## dvccruiser76

dvccruiser76 said:


> *QOTD - I have often heard that losing weight for "something" is not a good idea. How do you feel about that? Do you agree or disagree? *
> 
> I am on the fence about this and also believe that it depends on who's doing it. I am someone that loses for something, but to my defense, I ALWAYS have something planned. We usually vacation twice a year, so Jan-April I'm losing for May's trip and May-July I'm losing for August's trip, etc. It's my weird lifestyle I guess. So basically I'm always dieting in one way or another.
> 
> Though I do know people who lost for things, and put it all right back on. It's odd, but I think it's my upbringing. My mother always must have warned me about gaining, either that or she's always dieting in one way or another too, so hence my lifestyle
> 
> *Disney QOTD - What is your ride style and has it changed over the years?*



I am a scary ride person for sure. Love TOT, SpaM, TM, SplM,RR, Ev, etc. However, DH hates most rides, but mostly b/c he's so darn tall and his knees don't fit in a lot of rides very easy. Our next trip will be the true test. It'll be DS's first trip, so I kind of see myself sneaking on a singles line here and there for my favorites, but if I miss them it's okay. I'm now going to be in the long Fantasy land lines  At least I enjoy them as well and will probably like seeing them with DS even more


----------



## lisah0711

*Happy Birthday to Dylan!*  

Good morning all!  Quiet group on a holiday week-end.  



mikamah said:


> Good morning, and Happy 4th of July weekend to everyone!!Margaritas in mexico.  From the stand out front, usually, but after the princess, it was so nice to have dinner with Lisa, and toast with a margarita.  I had a couple, and got giddy, but it felt great.
> God Bless America!!!



Happy 4th of July to you, too.  I was going to start going on about the margaritas in EPCOT, too, but then I started to worry that I was sounding like a lush!    They were tasty!  



mikamah said:


> You can do it Lisa!!!  I know you can!! You have done it before, and you just had a busy crazy week, so hang in there!!  Summer is a great time, but it's tough to get into a routine with out school, and I know you will get your mojo back.



I'm in!  I'm going to rein in this eating and get some exercise today and tomorrow.  Then Tuesday full on back on plan!    We can do this!  Plus it will be better for me if I get back on track now because the double birthday whammy is next week-end.



glss1/2fll said:


> QOTD1: I could be doing lots of things better! But what I really need to focus on is getting in some aerobic exercise the days I don't run. I keep telling myself I'm going to get on the fancy dancy exercise bike my hubby keeps in the garage but have yet to do it. I think I get to feeling lazy becaue I've already done my walk with my girlfriend for an hour every day. We had thought it was only 2-2.25 miles but I saw others talking about a 3 mile walk in under an hour so I figured we've got to be doing that in our fast paced 55ish minutes. Turns out its 3.1 miles if my pedometer is correct. Saw people talking about map my walk dot com and went over there but didn't take the time to register to really figure things out. Have another girlfriend whose hubby is a triathlete and he uses it all the time.
> 
> QOTD2: I've got no answer to this because I pretty much only ever drink water anywhere and especially at WDW. DH sticks to diet coke and of course the kids have water or coke, if we're feeling generous! I just thought it'd be funny if I said "Why, beverly is my absolute favorite drink!"
> 
> It's been fun sitting here in my jammies catching up but I really should go accomplish something! Not going anywhere/doing anything this weekend so I should think up a bunch of honey-dos. Sure DH would love it!



Linda, a 5K every day is wonderful!    Plus your running.  Sounds like you have the exercise part down.  Maybe try a yoga or other class on demand or Netflix for something different.  Riding the bike in the garage might be fun if you can blast the music!  



mikamah said:


> Looks like everyone is busy this weekend.  It's a beautiful sunny day, but the weather said chance of severe thunderstorms this afternoon, so our town has cancelled the fireworks.  Ds is soooooo bummed out.  We found out last night, light, so he was crying, and so upset, and is a little better this morning, but still sad.  I'm sure he'll be fine once his cousin gets here.  We'll still have out cookout, and come inside if it rains.  We had thunderstorms one other year, and they stopped before the fireworks so we brought trash bags to sit on our wet blankets.  I'm bummed because they're postponed til the 5th, and I'm working the day, and then on call all night, so I'll try and get someone to switch call with me.



Bummer about the fireworks being cancelled!    Poor Michael.  I'm sure that once everyone gets there he will have a good time and maybe your neighbors will still light their illegal fireworks!  



dvccruiser76 said:


> Happy Sunday morning everyone  I can't believe that Dylan is two  My how time flies. I took my niece and nephew to the Burlington Mall last night then we came back and prepped for the party. Not too much to do now, which feels good.
> 
> What? You mean he won't always want to be up my butt  Just kidding, I enjoy him by my side most of the time. Especially today on his b-day.



Yes, incredibly some day you will be able to go to the bathroom in peace!   

It is nice when they are little and still want you.  I can still hear DS in his little voice saying "Momma, Momma, Momma!"   

Now it's a deep voice saying "Mah-ahm!"    It's okay, you would be sad if they didn't grow up.    So enjoy all of this special 2nd birthday as you can!  



dvccruiser76 said:


> *QOTD - I have often heard that losing weight for "something" is not a good idea. How do you feel about that? Do you agree or disagree? *
> 
> *Disney QOTD - What is your ride style and has it changed over the years?*



As someone who has tried to lose weight for various events over the years, I have to agree that it is not a good idea.  I think it is better to do things slowly over time.  It makes it more of a lifestyle change.  But I have to be honest and say there is a goal for leaving for vacation in three weeks -- shooting for a new decade.  And the Princess was a good way to keep things in check over the holidays, so it does have it's advantages.

We've done a good job of going when things aren't too busy at both DL and WDW so don't have a style per se.  We are big get to the park at opening and fast pass folks.  You can knock out a lot of rides early in the day that way.  We are big on afternoon breaks, too, then park hopping or having a nice dinner.  

I'm going to be working in the yard for a couple of hours this morning.  Then I have to go to Costco and pick up an apple pie for our party tomorrow.  DH is making the three bean salad.  We will do it today so it can trade flavors.  It may be a bit before I can work outside as I just heard thunder!  

Have a great day all and a happy, happy 4th of July!


----------



## DisneyKim68

dvccruiser76 said:


> *QOTD - I have often heard that losing weight for "something" is not a good idea. How do you feel about that? Do you agree or disagree? *
> 
> *Disney QOTD - What is your ride style and has it changed over the years?*



QOTD-Disagree-mostly.  I do agree if that's the ONLY reason you want to lose weight, then it's probably not a good idea, but to use a special occasion or event to inspire you while losing weight anyway can be a big help.


DQOTD-My ride style is big fat chicken! Really, I'm scared of everything, lol! 
I basically can't do anything that leaves the ground, I am petrified of heights!  Also, can't do any kind of motion simulator ride, i.e. Soarin' or Star Tours. It's a good thing I just love being in the parks!  No surprise that Pirates and Haunted Mansion are my favorites.


----------



## tigger813

Morning losers,

Rough rough night last night! She was up and down from 2am on. I would doze back for a few minutes and then wake up again. She's sleeping now though she complained she "had too much to do!" I nearly lost it with her. I said you hardly got any sleep last night so you are going to take a nap. I need to wake her up for her next meds shortly. She is in charge of the meds today as well as my dad. She wants to go to Walmart later so hopefully this sleep will help her.

I printed my boarding passes this morning and put them in my purse so I am ready to go. I have also packed my suitcase and it is at the top of the stairs. I will have to throw my bottle of aloe in the suitcase in the morning but otherwise I'm ready to go!

Met up with Shawn (settinsail) yesterday! What a sweetheart you are, Shawn!!!! We met at a local Starbucks and then she followed me back to the house so she would know exactly where it is.

I had an email from another friend who lives down here and we hope to meet up for a few minutes this afternoon so I can meet her little boy. I haven't seen her in about 4-5 years and her little guy is 3. 

It stinks when we have a good day and then the nights are so horrible. We watched Tangled last night and then we started watching You've Got Mail this morning on AMC. I recorded it so she can watch it again later. We hope to watch Toy Story 3 later and maybe Despicable Me with my niece tonight. We will be having pizza for supper. Kayla and I will go pick it up later this afternoon.

The Cars 2 fundraiser was a tremendous success! We raised over 10000 for Give Kids the World! Pete Werner was in tears. My kids each won a raffle item that we had actually put in and Brian got a book from the silent auction! 

I can't wait to see them in the morning. Brian has done a great job while I was away. He's had some work issues going on that were stressing him out but he's a great Dad and dealt with those too. There was a huge bag of popcorn left over and a huge container of cookies so we will take those to the party tomorrow.

Mom's awake so...

TTFN


----------



## JacksLilWench

Holy Mickey Mouse, Batman, I am SO FAR BEHIND!!!!!  This has been the busiest week I've had in a LOOOONG time, and I'll tell you why:

Monday, I started orientation for my new job!!  I am now officially an anesthesia assistant for Presbyterian Hospital Huntersville!!  I am so excited, I could burst.  I had orientation all day Monday and Tuesday, and half day Wednesday.  It wiped me out.  I used to work second shift, so having to be at the main hospital downtown Charlotte at 8am was a challenge for me...but so worth it   I started at my hospital Thursday morning, and I discovered something important: this job will have me running like a marathoner all day every day.  Which led me to my biggest loss so far since the beginning of the challenge, haha! Speaking of...I need to catchup on all my tons of QOTD's and PM my weight and points!!

Let's get to the questions first!



dumbo_buddy said:


> HEY HEY HEY! IT'S NOT-GONNA-BE FAAAAAAT NANCY!!!!!
> QOTD, Wednesday June 29th: water. how do you get your water in each day? drink glasses throughout the day? fill a water bottle? drink it by a certain time?



I have started using that Mio stuff that just came out...SO.  TASTY.  The only one I haven't tried is the sweet tea flavor.  Being a Southerner, I don't mess with my sweet tea 



dumbo_buddy said:


> Disney QOTD, Wednesday June 29th: When was your last trip to Disney? (WDW, DL, DCL, AbD) When is your next trip?? tell us a little something about it!
> 
> My last trip to Disney was in December of last year to WDW.  We stayed at POFQ for the first time and absolutely adored it!  Well, I did, I guess my DM did.  She didn't say anything to the contrary, so I'm going with she liked it   Our next trip is for September of this year, and we'll be staying at CBR for the first time...so excited!





dumbo_buddy said:


> QOTD, Thursday June 30th: After dinner and before bed is a REALLY tough time for me. What do YOU do after dinner in order to stay on plan? Do you have a snack? What is it? A rule that you can't eat? A drink of water? How do you fight those little demons that say "eeeaaaatttt" when you're watching tv or doing whatever you do at night??



I almost always have a little snack, something pre-portioned preferably.  But, lately I've been cutting cucumbers (which I grew myself, thank you very much!) and eating them with a little schmear of hummus.  It is so tasty and filling, too!



dumbo_buddy said:


> Disney QOTD, June 30th: What's that one thing that really makes you feel like you're at Disney? A ride? A special walk down Main Street? A treat?



It's the simplest thing- just walking slowly up Main Street does it for me.  I take a minute and just look at the castle and I have officially arrived!



mackeysmom said:


> Eggplant Gratin
> 
> Ingredients
> 
>  3/4 pound eggplant, sliced 1/2-inch thick (peeled or unpeeled, depends on your preference)
>  1/3 cup fat free ricotta cheese
>  ½ cup eggbeaters
>  ½  cup fat free half-and-half
>  1/2 cup freshly grated Parmesan
>  Freshly ground black pepper
>  1/2 cup marinara sauce
>  ¼ cup shredded mozzarella cheese
> 
> Directions
> 
> Preheat the oven to 400 degrees F.
> 
> Partially pre-cook the eggplant slices (in a single layer) in the microwave for about 5 minutes.
> 
> Meanwhile, in a small bowl, mix together the ricotta, egg, half-and-half, Parmesan, and 1/8 teaspoon pepper.
> 
> In a square casserole dish, layer sauce, eggplant slices, ricotta mixture and marinara sauce. In an 8X8 pan, you should get 2 layers.
> 
> Sprinkle the shredded mozzarella on top..
> 
> Bake for 25 to 30 minutes or until the custard sets and the top is browned.
> 
> Serve warm.
> 
> 13 PointsPlus total
> 
> - Laura



THAT. SOUNDS. DELICIOUS.  And it's gonna be happening in my kitchen SOON.



cclovesdis said:


> Welcome to Healthy Habits!
> Healthy Habits Week 5
> 
> In honor of the holiday weekend, I thought I'd go with some essentials.
> 
> For All 7 Days:
> 1. Drink 8 8 oz. glasses of water or a total of 64 oz. of water.
> 2. Eat 2 or more servings of protein.
> 
> Mini-Challenge 1: Journal your food at least 4 days. (You can decide what "journaling" means to you.)
> Mini-Challenge 2: Get in 3 20 min. or more workouts.
> 
> Feel free to ask any questions! Have a great week!



So doable! 



BernardandMissBianca said:


> Question for those doing the Healthy Habits:
> 
> How do you keep track? I've tried doing it on the computer and in my journal but neither works. Any ideas?



I actually have a peel-and-stick dry erase "board" that I keep track of all my points and challenges on, with my starting weight and goal weight.  I'll take a picture and post it up for you if you'd like!




dvccruiser76 said:


> *Friday's QOTD - With everyone going places and attending parties this weekend, does anyone have any foods that they make that are on the healthier side, or that they alter to make them healthier? If so, please share. *



I should have an answer to this...but I don't.  My strategy so far has been to just eat WAY less of the unhealthy food I has eating before or just not eat it at all.  Most of the time, by the time I finish the healthy food option, I don't want the unhealthy one! 



dvccruiser76 said:


> *Friday's Disney QOTD - Have you ever been to WDW, DL or on DCL during the 4th? If so, was there anything special about that trip that you enjoyed? *



I've never been during the 4th, and from what I hear I wouldn't want to!   The heat and the crowds don't agree with me too well, so I don't know that I would enjoy myself as much.  But I would be willing to go on a Disney Cruise during the 4th!



dvccruiser76 said:


> _*QOTD - What's one thing that you could start doing or continue to do better with on your road to dieting/maintaining success?*_


_*

Tracking a lot better.  I track about 90% of my food really well, but I still have times where I just don't feel like going to the hassle of recording anything.  That would definitely be my area of improvement!



dvccruiser76 said:



Disney QOTD - It's been really nice and sometimes even hot out this week. What's one drink (alcoholic or non-alcoholic) that you realy enjoy at WDW/DL and where do you find it? 

Click to expand...

*_
Definitely a Grand Marnier Slushie from the kiosk in Epcot.  I am officially in Epcot once I get one of those in my hand 



dvccruiser76 said:


> *QOTD - I have often heard that losing weight for "something" is not a good idea. How do you feel about that? Do you agree or disagree? *



I think it's something that is dependent on the person.  If you say you're going to lose weight for the summer by sticking to healthy habits (drinking water, more exercising and veggies, etc) then it can be okay.  But if you're someone who says they're gonna lose weight for summer by not eating and starving yourself for the next month, then it's problematic.  I think a lot of the issues about weight and maintenance are specific to that one person.



dvccruiser76 said:


> *Disney QOTD - What is your ride style and has it changed over the years?*



My ride style hasn't really changed too much over the years, I haven't had too much time like so many people on these boards!  I still ride all the same things I did before, and actually I probably ride more of the "kiddie" rides now, lol.  I had never really ridden Dumbo before my last trip, and I definitely will on my next!


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

lisah0711 said:


> *Lindsay,* nice work on the evacuation and emergency plan coming through!    I think you should get a bonus.    And a big  for staycation!



oh lisa how I wish you were my boss.




dvccruiser76 said:


> *QOTD - I have often heard that losing weight for "something" is not a good idea. How do you feel about that? Do you agree or disagree? *
> 
> *Disney QOTD - What is your ride style and has it changed over the years?*



I think having something to motivate you is both good and bad.  The good part is it usually gets you quicker results but the bad is once that time/event gets here I find I tend to slack off after.  For me I realized I have to find something to motivate me and then find something new after that one thing is done.  I think I will need to continue to do this until I reach my goal and then find a new way to maintain.

I really dont have a ride style but prior to kids we did things as they came with no real plan.  When we went with the kids we had it strategically planned out so that we did everything they wanted to see and had the right amount of breaks factored in to keep them happy.  So I would say now I tend to give the rides more thought.

Sue- I hope Dylan has a wonderful birthday and a great party today.  

Dona- I hope you had a great time at Wicked.  My parents ate at Ellens when they were there last year and they said it was great.  I want to take the boys there possibly this xmas or next to see the rockettes and go to ellens.

Karen- Sorry about the back issue.  I hope it gets better soon.  Enjoy your weekend, I hear ya on the no plans.  We dont have too much exciting going on either.

Tracey- Im so glad you and shawn got to meet.  Thats wonderful about the fundraiser too.  Have a safe trip home!

Kaiti- Congrats on the new job.

Kathy- Im glad you are still having your picnic despite the weather.  I remember one year it was good all day and then started storming when we got to the fireworks.  They cancelled them at the last minute and I felt like crying.....I was 21yr.  I know how michaels feels it is so disappointing.  

**********************************************************

We had a great time on friday.  We did the longer trail by the falls and it took about 2 hours and we did about 3-4 miles.  The boys loved it and I was surprised they didnt whine more about being tired.  There were a few times we had to climb a steep long trail of stairs.  We also did paddle boats and minature golf too.  It was a great day.

Yesterday we did some yardwork and then took the boys swimming.  It was beautiful outside, bright and sunny and in the 90's.

Today we woke up to a thunderstorm and it is suppose to be cloudy with a chance of rain/storms all day.  We had planned to have my in laws over today to cook out and I am assuming they are still coming but we havent heard from them yet.

We usually always had a huge 4th picnic but since moving and having two kids we just dont have the money right now.  Of course nobody else really has picked up the ritual so we are left with not much to do either.  They have fireworks tonight in a neighboring town that we will go to if they are not cancelled.  Tomorrow I am hoping we have a get together at my nana's and then we have our annual city fireworks.  We sit at the firehouse with my BFF since her dh and brother work there.  Its right under the fireworks and the kids get to play in the firetrucks.  So that is usually lots of fun.  They also have parachuters too.

So we will see what the wkend unfolds...all I ask is for god to give me strength not to eat to much of the junk I love.

Have a great day!!!!!!


----------



## bellebookworm9

mikamah said:


> ]*Belle*-Are you going to be in disney for your 21st birthday?  That would be fun.



No, I'll still be six months shy. But Mom has agreed to buy for me and "supervise me"! 



dvccruiser76 said:


> What's in the sunken treasure? I must look into this.



From the Yacht & Beach Club Thread:


> Sunken Treasure: The unofficial beverage of the Beach and Yacht Club FAQ forum:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Contents: Malibu Rum, Midori, orange juice, pineapple juice and Sprite with a splash of BOLS Blue Curacao.
> Served in a souvenir cup for an additional $2.00 - $7.50






dvccruiser76 said:


> *QOTD - I have often heard that losing weight for "something" is not a good idea. How do you feel about that? Do you agree or disagree? *



I think it depends on a lot of factors, such as how fast you plan to lose the weight and whether you are going to do it in a healthy manner. If you are in it for the long haul, an upcoming event can be a great motivator.



> *Disney QOTD - What is your ride style and has it changed over the years?*



I don't think it's changed too much. In 2010 I made it my goal to go on every thrill ride Disney offers, and between that trip and 2007 I succeeded: Splash (x3), BTMRR (x2), Space (x2), Soarin' (x1), Test Track (x2), Mission: Space (Green x1), Tower of Terror (x2), RnRC (x1), Star Tours (x1), EE (x3), and Dinosaur (x1-never again!). I also did Summit Plummet, Slush Gusher, and the chair lift at BB, and the wave pool, Humunga Kowabunga, and Crush n' Gusher at TL. After that last trip though, there are very few rides I haven't done, most of them in DHS. 

********************************
Good morning all! Yesterday was alright with eating, not good, not great. I mowed the lawn, ate lunch, and then was feeling ambitious so I decided to complete Week 4 of C25K.  Yeah, bad idea. I thought I was going to die during the last five minute run, but I made it, although much slower than usual. Then I passed out for a few hours.

I took the verbal and math sections of a practice GRE last night.  Got a 610  on the verbal and a 490  on the math. So I'll keep practicing and learning new vocab, cause the big day is this Wednesday!


----------



## dvccruiser76

lisah0711 said:


> *Happy Birthday to Dylan!*
> *
> Thanks*
> 
> Yes, incredibly some day you will be able to go to the bathroom in peace!
> 
> *I will? *
> 
> We've done a good job of going when things aren't too busy at both DL and WDW so don't have a style per se.  We are big get to the park at opening and fast pass folks.  You can knock out a lot of rides early in the day that way.  We are big on afternoon breaks, too, then park hopping or having a nice dinner.



I am with you on the afternoon breaks. Even before kids. Nothing like a nice snooze in the afternoon between the park, the pool and dinner and another park 



DisneyKim68 said:


> DQOTD-My ride style is big fat chicken! Really, I'm scared of everything, lol!
> I basically can't do anything that leaves the ground, I am petrified of heights!  Also, can't do any kind of motion simulator ride, i.e. Soarin' or Star Tours. It's a good thing I just love being in the parks!  No surprise that Pirates and Haunted Mansion are my favorites.



That's okay, I get sick on the tea cups myself 



tigger813 said:


> Rough rough night last night! She was up and down from 2am on. I would doze back for a few minutes and then wake up again. She's sleeping now though she complained she "had too much to do!" I nearly lost it with her. I said you hardly got any sleep last night so you are going to take a nap. I need to wake her up for her next meds shortly. She is in charge of the meds today as well as my dad. She wants to go to Walmart later so hopefully this sleep will help her.
> 
> *You're almost there *
> 
> The Cars 2 fundraiser was a tremendous success! We raised over 10000 for Give Kids the World! Pete Werner was in tears. My kids each won a raffle item that we had actually put in and Brian got a book from the silent auction!
> 
> *Wow, that's incredible*
> 
> I can't wait to see them in the morning. Brian has done a great job while I was away. He's had some work issues going on that were stressing him out but he's a great Dad and dealt with those too. There was a huge bag of popcorn left over and a huge container of cookies so we will take those to the party tomorrow.



You'll see them in less than 24 hours now 



JacksLilWench said:


> Monday, I started orientation for my new job!!  I am now officially an anesthesia assistant for Presbyterian Hospital Huntersville!!  I am so excited, I could burst.  I had orientation all day Monday and Tuesday, and half day Wednesday.  It wiped me out.  I used to work second shift, so having to be at the main hospital downtown Charlotte at 8am was a challenge for me...but so worth it   I started at my hospital Thursday morning, and I discovered something important: this job will have me running like a marathoner all day every day.  Which led me to my biggest loss so far since the beginning of the challenge, haha! Speaking of...I need to catchup on all my tons of QOTD's and PM my weight and points!!
> 
> I had never really ridden Dumbo before my last trip, and I definitely will on my next!



Glad to hear that the new job is going well. Liking your job makes it all worth while. 

I hear that they may be updating Dumbo with the Fantasyland expansion project. 




BRB need to answer the door


----------



## glss1/2fll

QOTD1: Well, like everyone else, I think if you are in it for the long haul and being healthier then a short term goal/event is a great motivator. But starving yourself to look good for something is not such a great idea.

QOTD2: My ride style hasn't changed. I love the big, fast rides! Although last time we rode RnRC it hurt neck. Don't know what was up with that. We don't have any plans to go to WDW soon, and DL is still 1.5 years away for our 25th anniversary, so maybe whatever the problem was will be gone. Heck, maybe it's gone now! Where's the airport? I'm on my way! nice to dream

Kathy, thanks for the map my walk hint. Hope tomorrow to head over there and check things out.

Tracey, almost home! I'm sure you're so happy.

Well, DS1 got home late, late yesterday afternoon from his mission trip. He was very, very tired. He tried to tell us about his week but kept losing track of his story. Too funny. Finally got the majority of it told. At one point he hops on the computer and google earthed where he was. "See, this is where we stayed, over here is where blah blah was, this is where blah blah, and down this highway is .... ah, there it is."  What a difference in generations. Never would have occured to me to have digital show and tell for my trips!  Got his laundry done and he was packed and in bed by 11 PM for his 6:30 AM departure today. Didn't have travel size toothpaste for the airplane so hope the family he's going with has some. I'm sure they will. Also as we pulled out of the driveway this morning he couldn't remember where he put the little medicine kit I gave him. "It's okay, Mom, I know they'll have everything I could ever need." So he's off again and it's just DH and DS2 again this week. Never sure if I should jump for joy or be sad! 

Keep staying on plan and enjoy the BBQs and fireworks. Stay OP, Stay OP, Stay OP


----------



## tigger813

Linda- You don't even know! Brian said the girls are so excited that I'm coming home tomorrow! Of course he is too! I keep tearing up thinking about it! Ash said it was less than 16 hours until she saw me! I'm going to burst into tears when I see Brian and my sweet babies. They cleaned up the house and their rooms for me so it should be a nice pleasant return home. The weather is going to be hot for the 4th of July party we are going to so I'm looking forward to that!

Gretchen- I so need me one of those Sunken Treasure drinks! I think I have all the ingredients at home but if not, I will go out and get it! It is a little similar to the Welsh Dragon at the Rose N Crown.

Mom has had a horrible day. After looking over the enormous amount of papers here I saw that there was another medicine that I could increase the dose on so that has been done. She's been sleeping a few hours now. We will be changing her fentanyl patch when she wakes up so hopefully that will make for a more pleasant evening. We went to WalMart which was a disaster and then came home and put her to bed. We are also elevating her feet more as the edeman doesn't seem to be improving yet. Don't know if they can increase the lasix but my sister will find that out later!

There is one positive today: I got to see an old friend for about 30 minutes at McDonald's for a quick lunch and meet her 4 1/2 yr old son who is the most well-behaved adorable little boy I think I've ever seen! I hadn't seen Jeanne in 5 years. I think she was pregnant the last time I saw her. She hopes to come up to MA this fall. She had emailed me this morning that she was coming to stay at her folks tonight so we met for a quick bite! I had a country chicken sandwich and a few fries. I also had a mint chocolate chip Klondike bar a while ago. 

Niece will be here shortly and we will run over and get the pizza for her supper. I bought her a giant cupcake birthday cake at WalMart today! It's chocolate so I'm sure it will be delicious!

Well, I should get back to reading my magazine as my niece wants to read it tonight too.

TTFN


----------



## SettinSail

Hello everyone!   Happy 4th of July!   We made it back to the States Thursday night and moved into our rental on Friday.  So far we only have a matress/boxsprings for me and DH and an airbed for DS.  We have borrowed some towels and dishes.  We get our w/d delivered Sat and cable/internet hook up Weds.  Got to buy a TV before Weds.  The house is OK.  It's very large and on a nice private street but it needs a little TLC.  You can definitely tell it's been a rental for a few years.  The landlord installed a new microwave for us Sat and says he's going to be doing some painting.  The walls are a little rough in some rooms.  Most of the house has been cleaned but we are finding some things that were not cleaned, ie inside the bathroom cabinet drawers.  We are just cleaning it ourself as we find it but making a note for the landlord.  The yard and outside of house need a lot of work but we won't be doing anything to that since just renting.  We think we can make it work for a year.  It's great to be back in our old n'hood and see old friends.  I met Tigger (Tracey) Saturday morning!!!  I got a little lost and was about 15 mins late to meet her, I felt so bad.  What a lovely person, inside and out and FULL of energy!  I was in an early morning stupor and just sat and listened to her talk mostly.  Giving her a ride to the airport tomorrow morning and came over to my Mom's to get on the Internet and map out the drive so we are on time!

We did so much celebrating before we left and I didn't exercise much last week so as of last Thurs I was up 4 pounds   I've lost one of those pounds so far and will keep working on it.  We are having one treat meal a day and one light meal.  We've had Mexican, barbque, Red Robin, Chick-Fil-A so far and I've walked 3 miles Fri and today.  

Will try to catch up more after we get Internet at our house on Weds.

Have a great 4th all!

Shawn


----------



## Disneywedding2010

Sorry, everyone life got chaotic in the last few days. This week is going to be busy. I can honestly say I'll be glad when Monday rolls around .

I spent Wednesday going through our closet and ditching a lot of my clothes. Half the bag (55 gallon bag) was full of clothes. Alan is going to finish it up in the next few days of stuff that is in the shelves. 

Well, Wed kicked my butt so I took Thursday off. I felt like I had been run over by a semi truck. Friday, I started and completed one of the bigger closets upstairs that had Josh and I's old clothes in it. I again filled 2 more 55 gallon trash bags of clothes that are going to Goodwill. I also have a box of stuffed animals that will go as well. I have a small amount of stuff up there to pack up. I've discovered most of it is Josh's Navy uniforms and the few clothes of his that I am keeping. Plus a few loose outfits of Maddie's that I came across. 

I talked to my mom on and off on Thursday and it sounds like she's going to keep her house as a vacation home. So when it gets really bad snow and such in IL she can come down here and stay. Well most of her furniture is in IL so she said whatever furniture I didn't want to keep I could take over to her house. So, most of the furniture upstairs minus a mattress, boxspring, our bar, and the pool table is all going to her place. 

We're having grilled chicken, mashed potatoes and gravy, and baked beans for dinner. After dinner is over and my food is settled I'm cleaning off the dining room table and clearing out my cedar chest. Then if I get real ambitious I'll pack up the closet upstairs.

Its going to be a busy week. Tomorrow is a holiday, the moving company is coming Wed to give us an in home quote, my mom and aunt are flying in Wed night, Alan has an apt Thurs, my graduation is Saturday , and Sunday my mom and aunt are flying back to IL. 

Monday, I'm not DOING ANYTHING .


----------



## dvccruiser76

Okay, I'm back. BRB turned into longer than I thought, but we cleaned up everything from DS's party and now DH is putting him to bed. Could have killed DH though at one point. He wanted to buy DS (2) a water gun, so he bought himself one too. Anywho, it happened to be gift # 2 that DS opened, so all of a sudden DH disappeared to the kitchen to fill the guns while DS opened the majority of his other presents. Who's the one turning 2 today 

So, it's over, everyone is gone and I'm downright pooped. 



mommyof2Pirates said:


> We had a great time on friday.  We did the longer trail by the falls and it took about 2 hours and we did about 3-4 miles.  The boys loved it and I was surprised they didnt whine more about being tired.  There were a few times we had to climb a steep long trail of stairs.  We also did paddle boats and minature golf too.  It was a great day.
> [\QUOTE]
> 
> Sounds like a lot of fun. How old are the boys?
> 
> 
> 
> bellebookworm9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> From the Yacht & Beach Club Thread:
> 
> ********************************
> Good morning all! Yesterday was alright with eating, not good, not great. I mowed the lawn, ate lunch, and then was feeling ambitious so I decided to complete Week 4 of C25K.  Yeah, bad idea. I thought I was going to die during the last five minute run, but I made it, although much slower than usual. Then I passed out for a few hours.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice work  Now, that looks yummy. Thanks, I'm adding it to my list.
> 
> At least you got out there, better than not doing anything at all. More than I did
> 
> 
> 
> glss1/2fll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, DS1 got home late, late yesterday afternoon from his mission trip. He was very, very tired. He tried to tell us about his week but kept losing track of his story. Too funny. Finally got the majority of it told. At one point he hops on the computer and google earthed where he was. "See, this is where we stayed, over here is where blah blah was, this is where blah blah, and down this highway is .... ah, there it is."  What a difference in generations. Never would have occured to me to have digital show and tell for my trips!  Got his laundry done and he was packed and in bed by 11 PM for his 6:30 AM departure today. Didn't have travel size toothpaste for the airplane so hope the family he's going with has some. I'm sure they will. Also as we pulled out of the driveway this morning he couldn't remember where he put the little medicine kit I gave him. "It's okay, Mom, I know they'll have everything I could ever need." So he's off again and it's just DH and DS2 again this week. Never sure if I should jump for joy or be sad!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Awww, at least it's only a week. Where is he off to now?
> 
> 
> 
> tigger813 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is one positive today: I got to see an old friend for about 30 minutes at McDonald's for a quick lunch and meet her 4 1/2 yr old son who is the most well-behaved adorable little boy I think I've ever seen! I hadn't seen Jeanne in 5 years. I think she was pregnant the last time I saw her. She hopes to come up to MA this fall. She had emailed me this morning that she was coming to stay at her folks tonight so we met for a quick bite!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Glad to hear that something went well, sorry it wasn't your mom. Have a safe flight tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> SettinSail said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello everyone!   Happy 4th of July!   We made it back to the States Thursday night and moved into our rental on Friday.  So far we only have a matress/boxsprings for me and DH and an airbed for DS.  We have borrowed some towels and dishes.  We get our w/d delivered Sat and cable/internet hook up Weds.  Got to buy a TV before Weds.  The house is OK.  It's very large and on a nice private street but it needs a little TLC.  You can definitely tell it's been a rental for a few years.  The landlord installed a new microwave for us Sat and says he's going to be doing some painting.  The walls are a little rough in some rooms.  Most of the house has been cleaned but we are finding some things that were not cleaned, ie inside the bathroom cabinet drawers.  We are just cleaning it ourself as we find it but making a note for the landlord.  The yard and outside of house need a lot of work but we won't be doing anything to that since just renting.  We think we can make it work for a year.  It's great to be back in our old n'hood and see old friends.  I met Tigger (Tracey) Saturday morning!!!  I got a little lost and was about 15 mins late to meet her, I felt so bad.  What a lovely person, inside and out and FULL of energy!  I was in an early morning stupor and just sat and listened to her talk mostly.  Giving her a ride to the airport tomorrow morning and came over to my Mom's to get on the Internet and map out the drive so we are on time!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hi Shawn, looks like you've settled in. I still need to check out your pics. My darn computer just doesn't want to load properly
> 
> 
> 
> Disneywedding2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, everyone life got chaotic in the last few days. This week is going to be busy. I can honestly say I'll be glad when Monday rolls around .
> 
> Its going to be a busy week. Tomorrow is a holiday, the moving company is coming Wed to give us an in home quote, my mom and aunt are flying in Wed night, Alan has an apt Thurs, my graduation is Saturday , and Sunday my mom and aunt are flying back to IL.
> 
> Monday, I'm not DOING ANYTHING .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not a problem, that does sound like a busy week. Stay strong and enjoy your 4th!
> 
> 
> Well, I think I'm off to bed. I think DH wants to watch a movie so I think I'll attempt it and fall asleep. We shall see. Have a nice evening.
Click to expand...


----------



## tigger813

Shawn- You are so sweet to be helping me out in the morning! I'm hoping Mom doesn't cause a scene! I apologize if I'm crying when I get in the car. My mom always has that effect on me! And Shawn is right! I do talk A LOT!!!! I think I was running on adrenaline which I will tonight as well. Probably won't sleep much if at all. Mom is still pretty miserable. I'm on top of Dad to give her meds when it's time and when she needs pain pills. I just hope that they get some more consistent help in here by the end of the week. My sister can't do it all! At least Dad understands the medicine chart! I have to bring my suitcase downstairs. I have my cell phone set to go off at 4am so I will be up and then I will get my dad up at 4:30. I hope to get some sleep on the 2 legs of my journey. I'm in the first group for boarding on both legs so I may just sit down and snooze a bit!

I will call Brian when I am boarding in Baltimore so he can get the kids up and going and be to Manchester with some breakfast for me when I get off the plane. The girls are so excited to have me coming home. Ash is counting down the hours. Izzie gave me a scare earlier. Brian said she was complaining about being achy. He gave her some motrin and she went in our room and laid down without putting the tv on and sleep for at least an hour. Then she came out and asked for supper. I think she had too much fun at the fundraiser yesterday and they were also out late on Thursday night. She rarely does this. It usually means she is getting sick which I'm praying isn't happening. She has always been a super sleeper and knows when she needs to catch a few ZZZZZssss.

Watching a Disney movie with my niece. I'm glad my niece is here so hopefully Mom won't be too bad when I leave in the morning.

Well, I want to get in my jammies and bring my bags downstairs. I'm borrowing an extra purse from my Mom so I have enough room for my stuff.

Next time you hear from me will be from my own laptop in my own house! Probably won't be until Tuesday sometime as I'm giving all my attention to Brian and my girls tomorrow! They were so well behaved for him which made things easier for me!

TTFN


----------



## trinaweena

Hope everyone is having a great holidaay.  Ive been to far too many bbqs since thusday                                        nd one moree tomorrow. Badnews though. One i havent been eating well.  Two ii had my first  running injury. I tripped, sprained my ankle,, skidded down on my knee and scraped that up anc landed on my elbow and sprained that! No fun.

I need to  hed to bed cause im tired snd in pain! Hpavef a happy fourth


----------



## my3princes

We're still camping so caan't really post much until later.  Having fun though.

I'm happy to share my autograph book pages.  Send me an email brooksfabfive@yahoo.com and I'll. Email them to whoeever wants them


Gooodnight for now. And Happy 4th of July


----------



## buzz5985

dvccruiser76 said:


> Hi Janis, enjoy the weather today. Any local plans?
> Enjoy



We are laying low.  We dropped DS off today at camp up near Lake Winnipesaukee, NH.  Tomorrow we may drive up to Hampton with my Dad.  He likes going for rides to nowhere.  I'll drive up old route 1, stop for ice cream.  He'll love it.  

Wakefield actually has a very good parade, activities all day up by the lake and fireworks at night.  We have a couple of cookouts we were invited to or we may drive into Boston to watch the Fireworks.  Or we mays it home and do NOTHING!!!   

So to answer your question - no plans set in stone.  And it is a wonderful feeling.  You doing anything exciting??  The fireworks in Wakefield if you wanted to see them, take the North Ave exit off of 128.  Take a right and go into the Home Depot parking lot.  Park in front of Home Depot, if you go to the side - the trees block the view.  In front - Great view.  You will hit no traffic, easy to get out when it's over.  

Have fun everyone whatever you are doing - and be careful!!!

Janis


----------



## mikamah

HaPpY  InDePeNdAnCe DaY!!!!



dvccruiser76 said:


> *QOTD - I have often heard that losing weight for "something" is not a good idea. How do you feel about that? Do you agree or disagree? *
> 
> *Disney QOTD - What is your ride style and has it changed over the years?*


I think a goal is a good idea, and I know it helps me to keep focused but if it's the only reason, then I'm going to fall right out of the wagon after the event and gain it all back plus.  I've done that in the past, but for the past 5 years or so, my goal has really been overall better health and prolonging my life to be around for  my son, so even though I've been up and down with my weight and have a ways to go, I weight 20 pounds less now than I did in 2006, and haven't yo-yoed back up over that overall high weight in 5 years.  

I love rollercoasters, old rickety wood ones the best.   Six flags new jersey had the best when we were there years ago.  I don't lke to spin anymore, so will do teacups or tiltawhirl once only, whereas ds loves them, and could stay on for hours.   In disney we tend to go, go, go, but if we get tired, its' easier to skip something and go back and swim knowing that we will be back at some point. 

*Tracey*- Have a safe trip home, and a wonderful day with your family.  I'm sure it was so hard to leave your folks.  Hang in there.

*Trina*- so sorry you had a fall, and I hope you're feeling better soon. I'm sure you'll be sore for a while.  

*Shawn*- Welcome home!!  Glad the house seems like it will be ok for you all, and bummer on having to finish cleaning it up.  That is so sweet of you to meet up with Tracey and bring her to the airport.   

*Janis*-I forget do you run too?  I am doing the Take the Lake 5k next sunday morning in wakefield.  That's such a beautiful place to walk and run. 

*Lisa*- Hope you got your yard work done, and can relax and enjoy the holiday today.  Vacation is a great motivator.  And your vacation motivated me since it's half way to my vacation.  I gotta get moving.  

*Lindsay*- sounds like a really nice day at the falls.  It's so nice to get out and be together with nature.  

*Sue*-Could you see any of the fireworks last night by your house?  Our neighborhood was booming.  Once it got dark, the house next door, and the one 2 doors down the other way had quite the fireworks displays going on, and we could see some from a few streets away.  Not just little fireworks either, real big ones that fill the sky.  Unbelievable.  Usually after the town fireworks, once the crowds have walked on by, they both light theirs off into the night, but I think this year they had lots more, or it just seemed it because it was all we saw.  And how about all that rain.  We saw a few sprinkles.  Oh well, I guess whoever cancels envisioned lightning coming down on all those people in the park.  Better to be safe, I guess. 

We do go to the little parade in our neighborhood.  I'm on call today, so if I haven't been called in we'll be there.  It's small, mostly kids and families walking in costume, maybe a golf cart or two, but it's a fun little tradition.  We sit on the corner of porter and my street.  Michael has walked in it before, and after the parade they go down the park and give out prizes and have slush.  Funny, the first year he did it, it was last minute, so he wore his teenage mutant ninja turtle costume, and was all excited he thought he'd win a prize, and I'm thinking oh the poor kid is going to be so disappointed he's just in his old halloween costume, but don't you know he won 3rd place for most horrible.  It was so cute.  So, it is fun and cute to see, but pretty small.   
Our vacation is the week of august 19th, and we go away that saturday for a full week to Maine.  Now that the fourth is here, the summer will fly by. 

We had a great day yesterday.  I got someone to switch call with, so I won't be oncall for the fireworks tuesday night, and we had a fun visit with mostly family and a couple friends.  I started my day off with a run/walk with my friend and we did 5 miles, and I felt really good, so I ran longer intervals.  It's a 1.7 mile loop we do, and I ran the whole loop straight once.  I thought I might be a little sore, but felt pretty good after.  Maybe the pina coladas helped that.  I ate and drank a lot yesterday, but overall did better than I've done in the past.  Had mainly fruit while we had appetizers, and a little dip.  Had a burger and hot dog, with small servings of potato and pasta salad, and green salad, and for dessert, had way too much, ice cream, cookies, blueberry cake. but it's over, and today is a new day.  So though I did better than I have in the past, I really could have done better than I did.  

I'm on call now, so no alcohol for me, so that will save me a few calories.  We'll head to my brother/sisters houses later for a bbq and swimming.  THey're next door neighbors.  My other brother,sil and niece from western ma are staying here with us, so when they wake up I'll finish cleaning up.  I think I might go make some coffee and sit on the back porch and read for a bit.  

Have a wonderful day everyone!!!


----------



## dvccruiser76

Hi everyone! *Happy* 4th* of **July**!!!!!* 



tigger813 said:


> Shawn- You are so sweet to be helping me out in the morning! I'm hoping Mom doesn't cause a scene! I apologize if I'm crying when I get in the car. My mom always has that effect on me! And Shawn is right! I do talk A LOT!!!!
> 
> Next time you hear from me will be from my own laptop in my own house! Probably won't be until Tuesday sometime as I'm giving all my attention to Brian and my girls tomorrow! They were so well behaved for him which made things easier for me!



I always think it's great how many nice people there are on this thread and I'm sure throughout the DIS. Especially when you hear nice stories like Shawn helping out. 

Enjoy your reunion with the girls and we'll talk to you when you're free. Give everyone a nice big hug. 



trinaweena said:


> Hope everyone is having a great holidaay.  Ive been to far too many bbqs since thusday                                        nd one moree tomorrow. Badnews though. One i havent been eating well.  Two ii had my first  running injury. I tripped, sprained my ankle,, skidded down on my knee and scraped that up anc landed on my elbow and sprained that! No fun.



Oh no, sorry about your injury. How is it feeling today?

Have a wonderful 4th! 



my3princes said:


> We're still camping so caan't really post much until later.  Having fun though.
> 
> I'm happy to share my autograph book pages.  Send me an email brooksfabfive@yahoo.com and I'll. Email them to whoeever wants them
> 
> Gooodnight for now. And Happy 4th of July



Thanks for the pics, let me check them out.

Enjoy the rest of your camping trip 



buzz5985 said:


> We are laying low.  We dropped DS off today at camp up near Lake Winnipesaukee, NH.  Tomorrow we may drive up to Hampton with my Dad.  He likes going for rides to nowhere.  I'll drive up old route 1, stop for ice cream.  He'll love it.
> 
> So to answer your question - no plans set in stone.  And it is a wonderful feeling.  You doing anything exciting??  The fireworks in Wakefield if you wanted to see them, take the North Ave exit off of 128.  Take a right and go into the Home Depot parking lot.  Park in front of Home Depot, if you go to the side - the trees block the view.  In front - Great view.  You will hit no traffic, easy to get out when it's over.
> 
> Have fun everyone whatever you are doing - and be careful!!!
> 
> Janis



Hi Janis  My inlaws live near Winnipesaukee. They drove down yesterday for DS's b-day party.

Enjoy the fireworks. We put DS to bed at 7, so I don't think we'll make it, but have a wonderful time. 

Is that the Home Depot near Jordan's?


----------



## dvccruiser76

mikamah said:


> HaPpY  InDePeNdAnCe DaY!!!!
> 
> *Sue*-Could you see any of the fireworks last night by your house?  Our neighborhood was booming.  Once it got dark, the house next door, and the one 2 doors down the other way had quite the fireworks displays going on, and we could see some from a few streets away.  Not just little fireworks either, real big ones that fill the sky.  Unbelievable.  Usually after the town fireworks, once the crowds have walked on by, they both light theirs off into the night, but I think this year they had lots more, or it just seemed it because it was all we saw.  And how about all that rain.  We saw a few sprinkles.  Oh well, I guess whoever cancels envisioned lightning coming down on all those people in the park.  Better to be safe, I guess.
> 
> We do go to the little parade in our neighborhood.  I'm on call today, so if I haven't been called in we'll be there.  It's small, mostly kids and families walking in costume, maybe a golf cart or two, but it's a fun little tradition.  We sit on the corner of porter and my street.  Michael has walked in it before, and after the parade they go down the park and give out prizes and have slush.  Funny, the first year he did it, it was last minute, so he wore his teenage mutant ninja turtle costume, and was all excited he thought he'd win a prize, and I'm thinking oh the poor kid is going to be so disappointed he's just in his old halloween costume, but don't you know he won 3rd place for most horrible.  It was so cute.  So, it is fun and cute to see, but pretty small.
> Our vacation is the week of august 19th, and we go away that saturday for a full week to Maine.  Now that the fourth is here, the summer will fly by.



We could see some fireworks from our house as we were watching I Am Number Four. There were quite a bit b/c DH thought they were from another town and not just someone's house 

I think we may try to see the parade. I'll look for you if we make it down. 11:00 right? 

Our vacation is the week before yours, and you're right, the summer will fly by. 

Well, time for the QOTD!


----------



## dvccruiser76

*QOTD - Now that summer has started and the 4th is upon us, is there anything you do differently with the summer challenge and/or your diet/workouts compared to other times during the year?* 


*Disney QOTD - If you could spend 24 hours alone in any WDW park, which one would it be, why, and what would you do? *


----------



## dvccruiser76

dvccruiser76 said:


> *QOTD - Now that summer has started and the 4th is upon us, is there anything you do differently with the summer challenge and/or your diet/workouts compared to other times during the year?*
> 
> *For me, it's the workouts. Once the nice weather is upon us, we try to go for a walk every night after work before dinner. Diet-wise, we also do a lot more grilling which spices things up a bit. *
> 
> *Disney QOTD - If you could spend 24 hours alone in any WDW park, which one would it be, why, and what would you do? *



Decisions, decisions. I'd have to go with the MK. It isn't really my favorite park, but it is the one park that gives me the true "Disney" feel. I'd start my 24 hours off around 11:00, and make my way down Main Street checking out every store, nook and cranny. Then I'd stop for lunch at the Crystal Palace. I'd make my way through every land (not to forget a Dole Whip) and when it was all said and done, I'd make my way up to Cinderella's castle to spend the night there. I'd love to hit up the bathtub that has the lit up stars overhead like I've seen on TV before. In the morning, before leaving, I'd try one of the Cinnamon Buns that I've been seeing from the Main Street Bakery for breakfast. Ahhhhh


----------



## lisah0711

*Happy4th of Julyto all!* (pretend this pixiedust is fireworks!)

*Tracey,*  hope that you have a safe and uneventful trip home today.  I know your family will be glad to see you.    I'm glad that there will be some help for your folks because it has been so very, very hard on everyone and I'm sure it worries your folks, too.  

*Shawn,* it's so nice of you to help Tracey!    And it sounds like you are camping out a bit for 4th of July!    I'm glad that the house will work for a year, even if it is a bit rough around the edges.  It was worth it to get that address for school registration.  

*Kristina,* sounds like you will be ready to move before you know it!   

*Trina,* bummer about the injury.  Take it easy and you'll be back in the groove in no time!  

*Deb,* glad that you are having a good time!  

*Nancy,* Hope you're having a good time, too, although I have to say that deer bologna thing you posted on Facebook was a bit scary!  :scared1

*Janis,* enjoy your ride with your Dad!   

*Kathy,* glad that you had a good time.  I made some pina coladas yesterday so I could pretend I was celebrating with you.    Hope that you don't get called in!  



dvccruiser76 said:


> *QOTD - Now that summer has started and the 4th is upon us, is there anything you do differently with the summer challenge and/or your diet/workouts compared to other times during the year?*
> 
> More exercising outdoors instead of inside.  I like that a lot better.
> 
> *Disney QOTD - If you could spend 24 hours alone in any WDW park, which one would it be, why, and what would you do? *



I would have to say EPCOT but really I would much rather it be at DL.  I would just walk around, ride without waiting, and soak in the ambience.  Really, it might be a little creepy so I would say all of you would have to come along!  

*JacksLilWench*, glad that you are enjoying the new job!    And thanks for catching up on the QOTD because I had a couple of holes in the archive!   



mommyof2Pirates said:


> oh lisa how I wish you were my boss.



Glad that you had a great time on Friday with the boys.  Woo hoo staycation this week!  

Be sure and put a note about how you successfully managed an evacuation, kept the employees and patients safe, and restored the revenue stream in your "atta-girl" file so you can remember next time you have a review!  That along with your BL health initiative is good tangible stuff that people can hang a big, fat raise on!   

*Gretchen,* everyone has stinky runs sometimes.  Just check it off and continue on.    Good luck on the GRE this week!

We are going to play around a bit in the yard and hang out for most of the day.  Then we are going to the neighbors to have dinner and watch fireworks.  My only regret is that tomorrow is a work day!  

Have a safe and happy 4th all!


----------



## lisah0711

*Rose,* hope that you had a great race with your guys today!


----------



## donac

Happy 4th of July

SOrry I didn't get on yesterday.  With ds2 going back it was quiet and I just tried to enjoy it.  I did feel a little sad with ds going back.  It was rainy most of the day and I did enjoy that. 

We had a great time on Sunday.  The train left at 9:15 and we were in the city by 10:45.  We walked to Ellen's Stardust dinner by 11:10  (18 blocks in 25 minutes).  I thought it was too loud.  If we weren't so close to the speaker I might have enjoyed it a little more.   The food was okay.  Dh had a turkey wrap that had turkey, stuffing and cranberry sauce.  I may try to make it at home one day.  He liked it. 

We had some time so we walked back to Times Square and went to the Disney store.  Very nice.  It is 2 stories so we got separated from the kids and I was able to text them to see where they were.  Dh and I were downstairs waiting for them.  On the wall to our left every now and then something else would be projjected on the wall above the skyline of NY.  Once it was tigger and pooh, Another time it was fireworks, another time Tinkerbell, another time the lanterns from Tangled.  There was also a tree with projections on it, from frogs to fairies to bambi characters. 

We then went to the M&M store and loved it.  We then went to the Hershey store.  I did not buy anything in both stores.

Wicked was wonderful show.  The number at the end of the first act was amazing.  I love the way it foreshadows Wizard of Oz.  If you haven't seen it try and get there.  

Ds read the train schedule wrong so we  kind of rushed to get back to the train station but we ended up with a half an hour wait.  

We are going to a friend's house for the 4th.  The pool has been closed for the last year so I miss that.  I am bringing a veggie platter so that I have something to eat.  I may bring my knitting to keep my hands busy.

Have a happy and healthy 4th.


----------



## bellebookworm9

dvccruiser76 said:


> *QOTD - Now that summer has started and the 4th is upon us, is there anything you do differently with the summer challenge and/or your diet/workouts compared to other times during the year?*



Just the fact that I'm at home and have more control over what food I buy is helpful. At school, I grocery shop occasionally and buy mostly healthy stuff, but the actual dining hall food is not always great. 



> *Disney QOTD - If you could spend 24 hours alone in any WDW park, which one would it be, why, and what would you do? *



Epcot. It's my favorite park, and I could just hang out, explore everything, watch all the performing groups, and stake out a good spot for IllumiNations as far in advance as I want. 



lisah0711 said:


> *Gretchen,* everyone has stinky runs sometimes.  Just check it off and continue on.    Good luck on the GRE this week!



I'm starting Week 5 today! I hope it goes a little better. I'm doing some more GRE prep today, and I think I'll do alright. 



donac said:


> We had some time so we walked back to Times Square and went to the Disney store.  Very nice.  It is 2 stories so we got separated from the kids and I was able to text them to see where they were.  Dh and I were downstairs waiting for them.  On the wall to our left every now and then something else would be projjected on the wall above the skyline of NY.  Once it was tigger and pooh, Another time it was fireworks, another time Tinkerbell, another time the lanterns from Tangled.  There was also a tree with projections on it, from frogs to fairies to bambi characters.
> 
> 
> Wicked was wonderful show.  The number at the end of the first act was amazing.  I love the way it foreshadows Wizard of Oz.  If you haven't seen it try and get there.



I really want to get to that Disney store sometime. Is it sad that it's the only reason I want to visit NYC?  They closed all our stores here, and the closest ones are in Canada or Syracuse.

I'm glad you enjoyed Wicked. "Defying Gravity" is a truly amazing song, and I also really like "For Good".


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

tigger813 said:


> Next time you hear from me will be from my own laptop in my own house! Probably won't be until Tuesday sometime as I'm giving all my attention to Brian and my girls tomorrow! They were so well behaved for him which made things easier for me!
> 
> TTFN



Have a safe trip home!!!!!!



mikamah said:


> [We do go to the little parade in our neighborhood.  I'm on call today, so if I haven't been called in we'll be there.  It's small, mostly kids and families walking in costume, maybe a golf cart or two, but it's a fun little tradition.  We sit on the corner of porter and my street.  Michael has walked in it before, and after the parade they go down the park and give out prizes and have slush.  Funny, the first year he did it, it was last minute, so he wore his teenage mutant ninja turtle costume, and was all excited he thought he'd win a prize, and I'm thinking oh the poor kid is going to be so disappointed he's just in his old halloween costume, but don't you know he won 3rd place for most horrible.  It was so cute.  So, it is fun and cute to see, but pretty small.
> Our vacation is the week of august 19th, and we go away that saturday for a full week to Maine.  Now that the fourth is here, the summer will fly by.



Sounds like you are having a fun weekend.  Enjoy the parade today and I hope you dont get called in.  As far as the fireworks being postponed until tues...look at it as an extra bonus of celebration time.



dvccruiser76 said:


> *QOTD - Now that summer has started and the 4th is upon us, is there anything you do differently with the summer challenge and/or your diet/workouts compared to other times during the year?*
> 
> 
> *Disney QOTD - If you could spend 24 hours alone in any WDW park, which one would it be, why, and what would you do? *



I wont really do anything different but I feel now that I have more focus.  All the celebration is behind us...no real vacations planned...so it should be smooth sailing from hear to labor day.

I would choose MK and just take my time looking at all the little details of the park and the rides.



donac said:


> We had a great time on Sunday.



Sounds like a fun time.  I love the M&M store too.  Good job coming out with empty hands.

Sue---my boys are 6 and 4!

**********************************************************

Well this wkend is just flying by isnt it?  We saw some great fireworks last night and it was a fun way to finish the night.  The kids loved them too.  Today we will most likely go to my nana's for a cookout and then go to our stadium.  The police athletic league runs the fireworks show.  They have 2 sets of parachuters that land in the stadium.  They have bands playing and police dog shows.  We have not sat inside the stadium in years we usually just sit outside to watch the fireworks.  I think we may take the kids in this year to see the parachuters land and watch the other activities.  

Eating was a bit off plan yesterday. I will try better today.

Have a great day....Happy 4th of July!


----------



## RemembertheMagic98

dvccruiser76 said:


> *QOTD - I have often heard that losing weight for "something" is not a good idea. How do you feel about that? Do you agree or disagree? *
> 
> *Disney QOTD - What is your ride style and has it changed over the years?*


I agree.  Everytime i have lost weight for "something" it has stayed off for the something and then goes back on.  This time I am losing weight for my own health...changing the way I am living life.

My ride style has gotten more daring over the years.  Brian forced me to go on scary rides that go upside down and really fast...and now I go on most of them myself without prodding.  The only thing I still can't do are the spinning rides (tea cups and Mission to Mars).  I still get sick



cclovesdis said:


> Hello Everyone!
> 
> Our trip is going well. We are both following WW, so we are helping each other stay OP. So far, we could have done much worse. We both tend to get hungry after driving or sitting in the car for more than an hour, so we did eat more than usual, but we tried to count points and really didn't do that bad. Not sure what the day will bring with regards to eating today.
> 
> The last time we went to WDW I remember drinking water and that's it. I may have had some milk, but I'm not sure. I can't drink alcohol and I was on a caffeine-free diet, so water it was. I think for my parents' anniversary dinner I'll order a smoothie.
> 
> Have a great, OP day everyone!


GREAT JOB CC!! So glad the vacation munchies didn't get you!!



lisah0711 said:


> I'm going to be working in the yard for a couple of hours this morning.  Then I have to go to Costco and pick up an apple pie for our party tomorrow.  DH is making the three bean salad.  We will do it today so it can trade flavors.  It may be a bit before I can work outside as I just heard thunder!
> 
> Have a great day all and a happy, happy 4th of July!


Hope you have a wonderful party...with no rain!!!



tigger813 said:


> Morning losers,
> 
> Rough rough night last night! She was up and down from 2am on. I would doze back for a few minutes and then wake up again. She's sleeping now though she complained she "had too much to do!" I nearly lost it with her. I said you hardly got any sleep last night so you are going to take a nap. I need to wake her up for her next meds shortly. She is in charge of the meds today as well as my dad. She wants to go to Walmart later so hopefully this sleep will help her.
> 
> I printed my boarding passes this morning and put them in my purse so I am ready to go. I have also packed my suitcase and it is at the top of the stairs. I will have to throw my bottle of aloe in the suitcase in the morning but otherwise I'm ready to go!
> 
> Met up with Shawn (settinsail) yesterday! What a sweetheart you are, Shawn!!!! We met at a local Starbucks and then she followed me back to the house so she would know exactly where it is.
> 
> I had an email from another friend who lives down here and we hope to meet up for a few minutes this afternoon so I can meet her little boy. I haven't seen her in about 4-5 years and her little guy is 3.
> 
> It stinks when we have a good day and then the nights are so horrible. We watched Tangled last night and then we started watching You've Got Mail this morning on AMC. I recorded it so she can watch it again later. We hope to watch Toy Story 3 later and maybe Despicable Me with my niece tonight. We will be having pizza for supper. Kayla and I will go pick it up later this afternoon.
> 
> The Cars 2 fundraiser was a tremendous success! We raised over 10000 for Give Kids the World! Pete Werner was in tears. My kids each won a raffle item that we had actually put in and Brian got a book from the silent auction!
> 
> I can't wait to see them in the morning. Brian has done a great job while I was away. He's had some work issues going on that were stressing him out but he's a great Dad and dealt with those too. There was a huge bag of popcorn left over and a huge container of cookies so we will take those to the party tomorrow.
> 
> Mom's awake so...
> 
> TTFN


Tracey, according to my weak calculations you should be home right now!!! I know it was rough for you but you did it and are back with Brian and the girls   Enjoy your time with them and I hope you get a little break from work so you can really enjoy your time together 



mommyof2Pirates said:


> Karen- Sorry about the back issue.  I hope it gets better soon.  Enjoy your weekend, I hear ya on the no plans.  We dont have too much exciting going on either.
> 
> 
> We had a great time on friday.  We did the longer trail by the falls and it took about 2 hours and we did about 3-4 miles.  The boys loved it and I was surprised they didnt whine more about being tired.  There were a few times we had to climb a steep long trail of stairs.  We also did paddle boats and minature golf too.  It was a great day.
> 
> Yesterday we did some yardwork and then took the boys swimming.  It was beautiful outside, bright and sunny and in the 90's.
> 
> Today we woke up to a thunderstorm and it is suppose to be cloudy with a chance of rain/storms all day.  We had planned to have my in laws over today to cook out and I am assuming they are still coming but we havent heard from them yet.
> 
> We usually always had a huge 4th picnic but since moving and having two kids we just dont have the money right now.  Of course nobody else really has picked up the ritual so we are left with not much to do either.  They have fireworks tonight in a neighboring town that we will go to if they are not cancelled.  Tomorrow I am hoping we have a get together at my nana's and then we have our annual city fireworks.  We sit at the firehouse with my BFF since her dh and brother work there.  Its right under the fireworks and the kids get to play in the firetrucks.  So that is usually lots of fun.  They also have parachuters too.
> 
> So we will see what the wkend unfolds...all I ask is for god to give me strength not to eat to much of the junk I love.
> 
> Have a great day!!!!!!


Have a wonderful day!! It looks like the weather is going to hold up for a few days and you will get to see some nice fireworks!! Enjoy!!!



bellebookworm9 said:


> Good morning all! Yesterday was alright with eating, not good, not great. I mowed the lawn, ate lunch, and then was feeling ambitious so I decided to complete Week 4 of C25K.  Yeah, bad idea. I thought I was going to die during the last five minute run, but I made it, although much slower than usual. Then I passed out for a few hours.
> 
> I took the verbal and math sections of a practice GRE last night. Got a 610  on the verbal and a 490  on the math. So I'll keep practicing and learning new vocab, cause the big day is this Wednesday!


Good job with the C25K!!  Hang in there..I promise it will get easier!!  I took the GRE years ago (when they still had paper tests!!) and just did the best I could.  Now, I have a Masters degree and don't want to look back at that dreaded test that really meant nothing in the scheme of my life   Think of it as a one shot deal!



glss1/2fll said:


> QOTD1: Well, like everyone else, I think if you are in it for the long haul and being healthier then a short term goal/event is a great motivator. But starving yourself to look good for something is not such a great idea.
> 
> QOTD2: My ride style hasn't changed. I love the big, fast rides! Although last time we rode RnRC it hurt neck. Don't know what was up with that. We don't have any plans to go to WDW soon, and DL is still 1.5 years away for our 25th anniversary, so maybe whatever the problem was will be gone. Heck, maybe it's gone now! Where's the airport? I'm on my way! nice to dream
> 
> Kathy, thanks for the map my walk hint. Hope tomorrow to head over there and check things out.
> 
> Tracey, almost home! I'm sure you're so happy.
> 
> Well, DS1 got home late, late yesterday afternoon from his mission trip. He was very, very tired. He tried to tell us about his week but kept losing track of his story. Too funny. Finally got the majority of it told. At one point he hops on the computer and google earthed where he was. "See, this is where we stayed, over here is where blah blah was, this is where blah blah, and down this highway is .... ah, there it is."  What a difference in generations. Never would have occured to me to have digital show and tell for my trips!  Got his laundry done and he was packed and in bed by 11 PM for his 6:30 AM departure today. Didn't have travel size toothpaste for the airplane so hope the family he's going with has some. I'm sure they will. Also as we pulled out of the driveway this morning he couldn't remember where he put the little medicine kit I gave him. "It's okay, Mom, I know they'll have everything I could ever need." So he's off again and it's just DH and DS2 again this week. Never sure if I should jump for joy or be sad!
> 
> Keep staying on plan and enjoy the BBQs and fireworks. Stay OP, Stay OP, Stay OP


Holy turn around!!! You are a saint for getting him out the door with clean laundry in 24 hours!!!



SettinSail said:


> Hello everyone!   Happy 4th of July!   We made it back to the States Thursday night and moved into our rental on Friday.  So far we only have a matress/boxsprings for me and DH and an airbed for DS.  We have borrowed some towels and dishes.  We get our w/d delivered Sat and cable/internet hook up Weds.  Got to buy a TV before Weds.  The house is OK.  It's very large and on a nice private street but it needs a little TLC.  You can definitely tell it's been a rental for a few years.  The landlord installed a new microwave for us Sat and says he's going to be doing some painting.  The walls are a little rough in some rooms.  Most of the house has been cleaned but we are finding some things that were not cleaned, ie inside the bathroom cabinet drawers.  We are just cleaning it ourself as we find it but making a note for the landlord.  The yard and outside of house need a lot of work but we won't be doing anything to that since just renting.  We think we can make it work for a year.  It's great to be back in our old n'hood and see old friends.  I met Tigger (Tracey) Saturday morning!!!  I got a little lost and was about 15 mins late to meet her, I felt so bad.  What a lovely person, inside and out and FULL of energy!  I was in an early morning stupor and just sat and listened to her talk mostly.  Giving her a ride to the airport tomorrow morning and came over to my Mom's to get on the Internet and map out the drive so we are on time!
> 
> We did so much celebrating before we left and I didn't exercise much last week so as of last Thurs I was up 4 pounds   I've lost one of those pounds so far and will keep working on it.  We are having one treat meal a day and one light meal.  We've had Mexican, barbque, Red Robin, Chick-Fil-A so far and I've walked 3 miles Fri and today.
> 
> Will try to catch up more after we get Internet at our house on Weds.
> 
> Have a great 4th all!
> 
> Shawn


WELCOME BACK TO THE USA!!! And just in time for the 4th   I'm sorry the house is not quite perfect but it's just for the year   I'm sending you  that you will find a house to buy that fits you guys to a t 



Disneywedding2010 said:


> Sorry, everyone life got chaotic in the last few days. This week is going to be busy. I can honestly say I'll be glad when Monday rolls around .
> 
> I spent Wednesday going through our closet and ditching a lot of my clothes. Half the bag (55 gallon bag) was full of clothes. Alan is going to finish it up in the next few days of stuff that is in the shelves.
> 
> Well, Wed kicked my butt so I took Thursday off. I felt like I had been run over by a semi truck. Friday, I started and completed one of the bigger closets upstairs that had Josh and I's old clothes in it. I again filled 2 more 55 gallon trash bags of clothes that are going to Goodwill. I also have a box of stuffed animals that will go as well. I have a small amount of stuff up there to pack up. I've discovered most of it is Josh's Navy uniforms and the few clothes of his that I am keeping. Plus a few loose outfits of Maddie's that I came across.
> 
> I talked to my mom on and off on Thursday and it sounds like she's going to keep her house as a vacation home. So when it gets really bad snow and such in IL she can come down here and stay. Well most of her furniture is in IL so she said whatever furniture I didn't want to keep I could take over to her house. So, most of the furniture upstairs minus a mattress, boxspring, our bar, and the pool table is all going to her place.
> 
> We're having grilled chicken, mashed potatoes and gravy, and baked beans for dinner. After dinner is over and my food is settled I'm cleaning off the dining room table and clearing out my cedar chest. Then if I get real ambitious I'll pack up the closet upstairs.
> 
> Its going to be a busy week. Tomorrow is a holiday, the moving company is coming Wed to give us an in home quote, my mom and aunt are flying in Wed night, Alan has an apt Thurs, my graduation is Saturday , and Sunday my mom and aunt are flying back to IL.
> 
> Monday, I'm not DOING ANYTHING .


Kristina, your energy is just AMAZING!!  You are so close to getting to Florida!!  I hope everything works out well and the move is a smooth one!



dvccruiser76 said:


> Okay, I'm back. BRB turned into longer than I thought, but we cleaned up everything from DS's party and now DH is putting him to bed. Could have killed DH though at one point. He wanted to buy DS (2) a water gun, so he bought himself one too. Anywho, it happened to be gift # 2 that DS opened, so all of a sudden DH disappeared to the kitchen to fill the guns while DS opened the majority of his other presents. Who's the one turning 2 today
> 
> So, it's over, everyone is gone and I'm downright pooped.


Boys will be boys!! My BIL did the same thing for my nephew's 3rd bday. Glad you are all cleaned up and hope you get some rest 




mikamah said:


> HaPpY  InDePeNdAnCe DaY!!!!
> 
> I think a goal is a good idea, and I know it helps me to keep focused but if it's the only reason, then I'm going to fall right out of the wagon after the event and gain it all back plus.  I've done that in the past, but for the past 5 years or so, my goal has really been overall better health and prolonging my life to be around for  my son, so even though I've been up and down with my weight and have a ways to go, I weight 20 pounds less now than I did in 2006, and haven't yo-yoed back up over that overall high weight in 5 years.
> 
> I love rollercoasters, old rickety wood ones the best.   Six flags new jersey had the best when we were there years ago.  I don't lke to spin anymore, so will do teacups or tiltawhirl once only, whereas ds loves them, and could stay on for hours.   In disney we tend to go, go, go, but if we get tired, its' easier to skip something and go back and swim knowing that we will be back at some point.
> 
> 
> We do go to the little parade in our neighborhood.  I'm on call today, so if I haven't been called in we'll be there.  It's small, mostly kids and families walking in costume, maybe a golf cart or two, but it's a fun little tradition.  We sit on the corner of porter and my street.  Michael has walked in it before, and after the parade they go down the park and give out prizes and have slush.  Funny, the first year he did it, it was last minute, so he wore his teenage mutant ninja turtle costume, and was all excited he thought he'd win a prize, and I'm thinking oh the poor kid is going to be so disappointed he's just in his old halloween costume, but don't you know he won 3rd place for most horrible.  It was so cute.  So, it is fun and cute to see, but pretty small.
> Our vacation is the week of august 19th, and we go away that saturday for a full week to Maine.  Now that the fourth is here, the summer will fly by.
> 
> We had a great day yesterday.  I got someone to switch call with, so I won't be oncall for the fireworks tuesday night, and we had a fun visit with mostly family and a couple friends.  I started my day off with a run/walk with my friend and we did 5 miles, and I felt really good, so I ran longer intervals.  It's a 1.7 mile loop we do, and I ran the whole loop straight once.  I thought I might be a little sore, but felt pretty good after.  Maybe the pina coladas helped that.  I ate and drank a lot yesterday, but overall did better than I've done in the past.  Had mainly fruit while we had appetizers, and a little dip.  Had a burger and hot dog, with small servings of potato and pasta salad, and green salad, and for dessert, had way too much, ice cream, cookies, blueberry cake. but it's over, and today is a new day.  So though I did better than I have in the past, I really could have done better than I did.
> 
> I'm on call now, so no alcohol for me, so that will save me a few calories.  We'll head to my brother/sisters houses later for a bbq and swimming.  THey're next door neighbors.  My other brother,sil and niece from western ma are staying here with us, so when they wake up I'll finish cleaning up.  I think I might go make some coffee and sit on the back porch and read for a bit.
> 
> Have a wonderful day everyone!!!


Kathy, Sounds like a lot of fun!!! Hope you have a great time   I was on the deck again this morning with my coffee and computer...so relaxing.



dvccruiser76 said:


> *QOTD - Now that summer has started and the 4th is upon us, is there anything you do differently with the summer challenge and/or your diet/workouts compared to other times during the year?*
> 
> 
> *Disney QOTD - If you could spend 24 hours alone in any WDW park, which one would it be, why, and what would you do? *


I'm glad the summer has so many wonderful veggies and fruits available for decent prices!!! That why I love a summer challenge!

I would spend the day at Blizzard Beach.  I can relax by the water or go on the water rides or in the lazy river.  A day by myself there would be sooo nice!



donac said:


> Happy 4th of July
> 
> SOrry I didn't get on yesterday.  With ds2 going back it was quiet and I just tried to enjoy it.  I did feel a little sad with ds going back.  It was rainy most of the day and I did enjoy that.
> 
> We had a great time on Sunday.  The train left at 9:15 and we were in the city by 10:45.  We walked to Ellen's Stardust dinner by 11:10  (18 blocks in 25 minutes).  I thought it was too loud.  If we weren't so close to the speaker I might have enjoyed it a little more.   The food was okay.  Dh had a turkey wrap that had turkey, stuffing and cranberry sauce.  I may try to make it at home one day.  He liked it.
> 
> We had some time so we walked back to Times Square and went to the Disney store.  Very nice.  It is 2 stories so we got separated from the kids and I was able to text them to see where they were.  Dh and I were downstairs waiting for them.  On the wall to our left every now and then something else would be projjected on the wall above the skyline of NY.  Once it was tigger and pooh, Another time it was fireworks, another time Tinkerbell, another time the lanterns from Tangled.  There was also a tree with projections on it, from frogs to fairies to bambi characters.
> 
> We then went to the M&M store and loved it.  We then went to the Hershey store.  I did not buy anything in both stores.
> 
> Wicked was wonderful show.  The number at the end of the first act was amazing.  I love the way it foreshadows Wizard of Oz.  If you haven't seen it try and get there.
> 
> Ds read the train schedule wrong so we  kind of rushed to get back to the train station but we ended up with a half an hour wait.
> 
> We are going to a friend's house for the 4th.  The pool has been closed for the last year so I miss that.  I am bringing a veggie platter so that I have something to eat.  I may bring my knitting to keep my hands busy.
> 
> Have a happy and healthy 4th.


So glad you enjoyed your time in the City!!  As I have said, I LOVE Wicked.  I always get teary during Defying Gravity...no idea why.  Last time we went to Wicked in April we ate at Vynl (2 blocks from the theater).  It was cute and had great food.  It has a theme (records) but still a nice place.  How did you make it through the 2 chocolate stores!!!???  The smell just gets to me!
Glad it was fun!

*************************
I am in such pain today.  My back is not getting better (I thought it was but now it's not).The dr is closed until tomorrow so my question is whether to wait it out until tomorrow to see when she can see me or just go to the immediate care center today?  I just took some tylenol and I plan to do nothing today but rest.  I may get myself over to the pool for a while but overall i feel really crappy.  Brian is supposed to head to the beach today with his mom (yes, he was supposed to leave 2 days ago but has yet to clean up all the crap from his brothers apartment out of my living room!!).  He promised he wouldn't leave until it's all clean since I have a client on Wednesday and he will be gone until Sunday morning.

My birthday is a week from today and I am just really upset.  Yet another year by myself.  My parents have a party every year to celebrate all the July birthdays..that will be on the 9th and they are taking me out to dinner on the 11th, but it's just sad to be this old and be alone.  I'm sorry to lay all of this out here...I guess I just feel crappy and really I just want to be taken care of ....just for a little while....by someone.

Ok, enough of the pity party.  It's almost noon and I need to get out of my pajamas.

I wish all of you a wonderful 4th of July with beautiful weather and time with friends and family.


----------



## glss1/2fll

Karen, sorry you feel crappy. I hope the Tylenol kicks in and relieves some of the back pain.

Trina, hope you are recovering from your running fall. I've fallen twice but just while walking. It was no fun and took a couple days to recover. Love that road rash.

Tracey, welcome home!!!! Hope you are getting some rest and enjoying your family.

QOTD1: Well, I was wishing I was at work the other day so I wouldn't have the kitchen just right there! Not good. Since I don't work in the summer it does make things a bit tougher. Lack of routine can be a killer sometimes.

QOTD2: Hmmmm That's a good one. I liked the water park answer. That would be fun. MK would be good because there's so much to see. Exploring the lands at Epcot would be nice. Watching the animals at AK, riding ToT at HS. Ahhh, it's too hard to decide.

Our last trip we really focused on streetsmophere. It was so great. The kids loved it.

Yesterday I did my run at night because I didn't want to get up before six this morning. I know I am slow, but my 14 year old went with me and he didn't even have to run, just walked beside me with his looong legs. grrrr Rather deflating. In the good news department I ran 35 minutes, my longest. plod, plod, plod

DS1 is in Las Vegas. Don't ask me what there is to do there for minors. That's just where the other family decided to go. IRL people I've talked to said there are tons of things for teenagers to do. Guess I'll believe them. Got a text when his plane landed, it was 105 degrees! yikes 

Everybody have a super 4th of July.


----------



## bellebookworm9

RemembertheMagic98 said:


> I took the GRE years ago (when they still had paper tests!!) and just did the best I could.  Now, I have a Masters degree and don't want to look back at that dreaded test that really meant nothing in the scheme of my life   Think of it as a one shot deal!



I'm trying not to stress out about it. But the programs I'm looking at are just so competitive that a good GRE score would be nice. University of South Florida requires you to score above the 33rd percentile on verbal and math (which isn't too bad, that's about 540 on math and 410 on verbal) and at least a 4.0 on the writing (the only school that looks at the writing section). Most other schools just want at least a 1000 between verbal and math. 

My flute teacher took it many years ago as well, and she said she did no prep, had no idea what most of the answers were, so just bubbled in patterns-and she scored exactly the mean score of all test takers! 



> I would spend the day at Blizzard Beach.  I can relax by the water or go on the water rides or in the lazy river.  A day by myself there would be sooo nice!



That's a good answer! I might consider Typhoon Lagoon in addition to Epcot-I could spend all day in that wave pool with a few breaks for Crush n' Gusher!




> As I have said, I LOVE Wicked.  I always get teary during Defying Gravity...no idea why.



Defying Gravity never makes me cry (gives me chills though!). For Good is my teary song, but it comes and goes. Some days I can listen to it/sing it with no problems and other times the tears just come out of nowhere, probably because that song has been used for a lot of goodbyes in my life over the last 4 years.





glss1/2fll said:


> QOTD2: Exploring the lands at Epcot would be nice.



Last year we took a whole day (11am-7:30pm, when we sat down to wait for IllumiNations) and just did World Showcase. It was great! We saw almost all of the performing groups we wanted to, met a ton of characters, and did all the rides and movies.


----------



## tiki23

Hi Rose and Everyone!

I'm in for 12lbs before the end of August.   Sign me up!

Thanks


----------



## Disneywedding2010

*Rememberthemagic98*:

Trust me the energy comes and goes in spurts. Alan keeps telling me to slow down and realize I don't have to get it all done in a week. We're not moving out til mid October . I told him, "Yeah, this is true but the more I get done now then the more kicking back I can do when it gets closer to us leaving." 

I'm calling one of the kidney foundations tomorrow to have them come pick up all the clothes. Goodwill doesn't pick stuff up in our neighborhood. I was cleaning off my desk and found a flyer for this foundation and it says all you have to do is leave it on your front porch, label it for them, and they will come get it rain or shine and I don't even have to be home. They'll leave me the tax deductible paperwork.


----------



## Disneywedding2010

*Happy 4th of July everyone!*

I'm waiting for Alan to get back so we can decide what we're going to do today. I need to get the kitchen cleaned up from last night, clean the fridge out of old leftovers, and finish clearing off the dining room table. I also need to clean out the fridge in the garage. I also need to clear a path in our bedroom so I can make it to the bed . In the midst of cleaning out that closet our bedroom has become a disaster zone. 

Everyone have a great day and please be safe. If your going to be out at festivities and drinking please have a desginated driver.


----------



## donac

My day has taken a different turn.  My gf who has hosted a 4th of July party for over 14 years is  not having it this year.  I invited her and her dh to come over for dinner.  I went out and got a few things and just have a few things to do.  I am keeping it simple, chicken legs, hamburgers, hot dogs, veggies and dip and nachos and salsa.  My gf is bringing dessert which she can then bring home with her. 

I am enjoying just sitting here watching 1776.  I love the movie since it took almost all the original cast from Broadway.  I have seen the movie many times and seen the theater production a couple of times.  It is a hard show to do since there are only 2 female roles.  Most high schools never do it but it is powerful show. 

Have a safe evening.


----------



## dumbo_buddy

hi everyone. i'm back from camping. it was exhausting and the amount of food i ate was disgusting. i barely even tried to keep it in check.  shame on me. got on the scale and am up 4 lbs. it's gross. we had no traffic coming home today (never happens) but my ankles, legs, and feet are so swollen. it is actually hurting.

ugh. i'm starting over tomorrow. brushing the dust off and getting back on the ole wagon. 

i have an OB appt and it'll be super awesome for them to see my weight gain this past month. crap.

now off to suck down a few gallons of water to see if i can get this swelling to go down. blergh.

also, tomorrow i will be back with a better attitude. promise.


----------



## my3princes

Hello everyone.  We're home.  It was a nice weekend.  We'll be taking the kids to the fireworks in a few minutes.  Just wanted to check in and wish  everyone a Happy 4th


----------



## my3princes

We were at Disney on the 4th a few years ago.  We decided not to do a park that day, instead we decorated our golf cart at Fort Wilderness and joined in the 4th of July golf cart parade.  It was lots of fun.  Later that evening we did the Pirate Cruise out of the Contemporary Resort and had an awesome viewing of the Special fireworks with the music piped in. 



If I had one day by myself I'd want a park hopper and I'd hit all my favorites at each park.  I wouldn't have to slow down for anyone or anything.  Commando for the day 


I ate and drank entirely too much this weekend and am afraid to get on the scale   Time to really focus on me again.


----------



## Disneywedding2010

Alan informed me during dinner that he cleaned out both refridgerators. Cool, then I can focus on getting the dining room table cleared off and getting our bedroom back in some sort of order.


----------



## dvccruiser76

Hi everyone!

Don't forget to PM your weight to Donac. I know it's been a bad week for some, but it helps to PM a gain to keep yourself in check.

Trust me, this week I'm right there with you


----------



## tigger813

Yeah, I'm home!!!!!

Had a great 2 flights home! Thanks again to Shawn for getting me to the airport this morning.

I cried as we landed in Manchester and burst into tears when I had Brian and the girls in my arms again! I sat in the backseat with the girls and just hugged and kissed them the whole ride home!  We got home and got stuff together for the party. We stayed at the party until almost 5. I pretty much sat, ate and napped in my chair during the party. The girls swam and played games with the other kids.

We came home and all got in our jammies and cuddled on the couch watching some of the shows we had recorded. We just had some supper and Brian and I are enjoying a very large margarita! I will probably nap again now and then we will watch the Boston Pops Concert. We've had some rumbles of thunder so hopefully the weather cooperates!

Well, it's Izzie's cuddle time!

Thanks for all the thoughts and prayers! I really appreciate them. 

I hope to get back into the challenge next week and hope to start answering QOTDs sometime this week. The girls and I have to go to the spa for my weekly client and then get Izzie's hair cut.

Have a great 4th and hopefully I will have more time to spend with all of you!

TTFN


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

Alrighty kicking it into high gear tomorrow. I've been MIA because we bought an RV!!!!! Had to drive to Albany to look at it and we have to head back to get it Wednesday. 

We also dug out the tent today, thing hasn't seen the light of day in 16 years! 
So the kids are currently playing in it. The sucker is HUGE! It's 20 x 10 and has 3 rooms. LOL DS14 is having some friends sleep over Saturday after his birthday party so they are going to sleep in the tent or the RV. 

DH is out fetching dinner now but I have to get back on a track schedule. DS has to be at the park at 5:45 tomorrow and he starts french class. Poor kid, this will be the first time he'll spend his birthday in School!! LOL


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

*Tracey and Shawn*, glad you both made it home safely!!!


----------



## dvccruiser76

lisah0711 said:


> *Happy4th of Julyto all!* (pretend this pixiedust is fireworks!)
> 
> We are going to play around a bit in the yard and hang out for most of the day.  Then we are going to the neighbors to have dinner and watch fireworks.  My only regret is that tomorrow is a work day!



Happy 4th to you too! Hope you enjoyed the rest of your evening. Work for me too tomorrow 



donac said:


> On the wall to our left every now and then something else would be projjected on the wall above the skyline of NY.  Once it was tigger and pooh, Another time it was fireworks, another time Tinkerbell, another time the lanterns from Tangled.  There was also a tree with projections on it, from frogs to fairies to bambi characters.



That sounds cool, glad you had a nice time. I went to the Disney store in NYC once, but I think it was the old one, b/c it wasn't in Times Square. The new one is right?



bellebookworm9 said:


> I'm glad you enjoyed Wicked. "Defying Gravity" is a truly amazing song, and I also really like "For Good".



I like Defying Gravity too, it's been a while since I've been, but it was truly a great show. 



mommyof2Pirates said:


> I would choose MK and just take my time looking at all the little details of the park and the rides.
> *
> I went to the parks myself when DH was in training once and made it a point to shop in every single store there. It was kind of fun and nice to not have to worry about what anyone else wanted to do *
> Sue---my boys are 6 and 4!
> 
> *Did the time fly by? DS is 2 and that went pretty fast*.





RemembertheMagic98 said:


> My ride style has gotten more daring over the years.  Brian forced me to go on scary rides that go upside down and really fast...and now I go on most of them myself without prodding.  The only thing I still can't do are the spinning rides (tea cups and Mission to Mars).  I still get sick
> 
> *Those two are my weeknesses as well. Go figure. Oh and occassionally Body Wars. *
> 
> Boys will be boys!! My BIL did the same thing for my nephew's 3rd bday. Glad you are all cleaned up and hope you get some rest
> 
> *You've got that right!*
> 
> *************************
> I am in such pain today.  My back is not getting better (I thought it was but now it's not).The dr is closed until tomorrow so my question is whether to wait it out until tomorrow to see when she can see me or just go to the immediate care center today?  I just took some tylenol and I plan to do nothing today but rest.  I may get myself over to the pool for a while but overall i feel really crappy.  Brian is supposed to head to the beach today with his mom (yes, he was supposed to leave 2 days ago but has yet to clean up all the crap from his brothers apartment out of my living room!!).  He promised he wouldn't leave until it's all clean since I have a client on Wednesday and he will be gone until Sunday morning.
> 
> My birthday is a week from today and I am just really upset.  Yet another year by myself.  My parents have a party every year to celebrate all the July birthdays..that will be on the 9th and they are taking me out to dinner on the 11th, but it's just sad to be this old and be alone.  I'm sorry to lay all of this out here...I guess I just feel crappy and really I just want to be taken care of ....just for a little while....by someone.
> 
> Ok, enough of the pity party.  It's almost noon and I need to get out of my pajamas.
> 
> I wish all of you a wonderful 4th of July with beautiful weather and time with friends and family.



No problem, we're always open to venting, but I do hope you have a special birthday and get to do something with someone special. 

Is your back feeling any better? 



tiki23 said:


> Hi Rose and Everyone!
> 
> I'm in for 12lbs before the end of August.   Sign me up!
> 
> Thanks



Welcome aboard  We're glad to have you join. 



Disneywedding2010 said:


> I'm calling one of the kidney foundations tomorrow to have them come pick up all the clothes. Goodwill doesn't pick stuff up in our neighborhood. I was cleaning off my desk and found a flyer for this foundation and it says all you have to do is leave it on your front porch, label it for them, and they will come get it rain or shine and I don't even have to be home. They'll leave me the tax deductible paperwork.



Very nice, I'm a CPA so I'm all about tax deductions 



dumbo_buddy said:


> hi everyone. i'm back from camping. it was exhausting and the amount of food i ate was disgusting. i barely even tried to keep it in check.  shame on me. got on the scale and am up 4 lbs. it's gross. we had no traffic coming home today (never happens) but my ankles, legs, and feet are so swollen. it is actually hurting.
> 
> now off to suck down a few gallons of water to see if i can get this swelling to go down. blergh.



How did Thomas do camping? Did he sleep okay? 

Has the swelling gone down? I remember doing well until about 2 weeks before and watching myself goes from dressy sandals, to casual sandals, to actually DH's sandals after my c-section while in the hospital. It was so crazy I had to take pics of my feet. 



my3princes said:


>



Welcome home! Love the pic 



my3princes said:


> We were at Disney on the 4th a few years ago.  We decided not to do a park that day, instead we decorated our golf cart at Fort Wilderness and joined in the 4th of July golf cart parade.  It was lots of fun.  Later that evening we did the Pirate Cruise out of the Contemporary Resort and had an awesome viewing of the Special fireworks with the music piped in.



That actually sounds like a better idea than hitting the parks. If I ever go back for the 4th, I am going to look into that for sure. 



tigger813 said:


> Yeah, I'm home!!!!!
> 
> I cried as we landed in Manchester and burst into tears when I had Brian and the girls in my arms again! I sat in the backseat with the girls and just hugged and kissed them the whole ride home!  We got home and got stuff together for the party. We stayed at the party until almost 5. I pretty much sat, ate and napped in my chair during the party. The girls swam and played games with the other kids.



Welcome home  Awww that's too cute. Glad you had a great welcome at the airport, I'm sure it made it all worth while. DH and I are about to watch the Boston Fireworks on tv too.


----------



## dvccruiser76

Hello everyone. Hope you all had a happy and healthy 4th of July. 

I don't get to work until 8:00 tomorrow, so I won't be able to post the question of the day until then, but I will do it first thing


----------



## bellebookworm9

dumbo_buddy said:


> hi everyone. i'm back from camping. it was exhausting and the amount of food i ate was disgusting. i barely even tried to keep it in check.  shame on me. got on the scale and am up 4 lbs. it's gross. we had no traffic coming home today (never happens) but my ankles, legs, and feet are so swollen. it is actually hurting.



Sorry the eating didn't go as planned, but that's a great attitude about starting over tomorrow! 



my3princes said:


> We were at Disney on the 4th a few years ago.  We decided not to do a park that day, instead we decorated our golf cart at Fort Wilderness and joined in the 4th of July golf cart parade.  It was lots of fun.  Later that evening we did the Pirate Cruise out of the Contemporary Resort and had an awesome viewing of the Special fireworks with the music piped in.



I would love to stay at the Fort over any holiday, it always sounds like so much fun! Maybe someday....



tigger813 said:


> Yeah, I'm home!!!!!



Glad to hear you made it home safely!

We didn't go anywhere to see fireworks, but several neighbors are blowing them off (illegally) so I can see them from the dining room where I am currently sitting. Some of them are huge-it's like Wishes or IllumiNations is in the backyard! (Or that's what I'm pretending anyway )

Eating was alright today. We ended up going to dinner at Denny's (my brother's choice) and I got the half platter of nachos. They were gross-super greasy and spicy, and I only ate about a quarter of them. I also just started Week 5 of C25K and it was a great run!


----------



## mikamah

my3princes said:


> Hello everyone.  We're home.  It was a nice weekend.  We'll be taking the kids to the fireworks in a few minutes.  Just wanted to check in and wish  everyone a Happy 4th


I knew I'd see one of your awesome holiday smilies.  I love them.  Thanks Deb. 

Just a quick hello.  We are all very tired and heading to bed soon.  My brother, sil and niece are staying tonight, and watching michael for me tomorrow while I work.  They're going to the beach, and then will head home after I get home from work, and we'll go to the fireworks which were rescheduled for tomorrow night.  We'll have lots of the same people over, but I've said we're not having another party, we did that last night, tomorrow whoever comes and is interested can chip in and we'll order pizza, and then walk to the park.  Hopefully low key, but I'm sure the young men next door will have the same crazy party like last night.  

Eating was not good today either, but all the sweets are out of my house, and since I was on call, I only overate my calories, and didn't over drink them, so that's a little help.  

Tomorrow is a new day!  So long as we never give up, we are doing ok.  We will have our ups and downs, and we just got to learn to go with them, and get back on track after the fall out of the wagon.  Here's to a healthy tuesday!!  

*Sue*- did you and the boys enjoy the parade?  As michael's getting older, he sees more and more kids he knows, so he liked it.  

If you're still up celebrating, enjoy the rest of the holiday!!


----------



## trinaweena

Wow, i've been running from bbq to bbq all weekend, plus working all weekend with a bum ankle and my arm in a sling and then tonight was super stressful. I'm feeling it! I'm so tired and I know I still have 4 more days left of work and then a mini vacation which if tonight is anything to go by wont be that much of a vacation! 

I am feeling better after my fall. I even ran around with the dogs in the back yard today and played whiffle ball (they make terrible basemen!!) with boyfriend.  I told myself its back to running on wednesday. I work 7am-3pm and then have class at 6pm so im running whether i like it or not.  I really don't think i need my arm int he sling anymore and i havent had it on since I got home from work.  Of course I keep replayig my fall in my head, like i do everytime i sprain my ankle and all i can see/feel is my ankle going sideways as it did.  i suppose I just have to work through it. i mean i've had three surgeries to have tumors removed i think i can make it through a sprained ankle!  I dont think my kneee will scar, which is dissapointing. Yes I kind of love my scars. All the ones i have remind me of something that i made it through and came out stronger for.  My most recent one is on my neck from janurary when i had a tumor removed.  i like to tell people i was attacked by a shark.  Actually while wearing my sling at work a lot of customers asked what happened. My response? "Zombies, man." and walk away.  No one can say i dont have a sense of humour

Eating this week was not so good but im not going to beat myself up about it. I will move on and its a new day tomorrow. A new day i dont even want to think about cause im so tired  I think i will finally let myself sleep in a bit! Still have a 9 hour shift tomorrow!

Hope everyone had a happy 4th! Mine was stressful to be sure, i much prefered last years 4th which consisted of sitting at home, watching Cinderella and packing for disney!


----------



## tiki23

DSis and I just made a pact to do this next year!  It will be the one-year anniversary of her quitting smoking and will give me something to look forward to when I'm at the gym!


----------



## buzz5985

mikamah said:


> HaPpY  InDePeNdAnCe DaY!!!!
> 
> *Janis*-I forget do you run too?  I am doing the Take the Lake 5k next sunday morning in wakefield.  That's such a beautiful place to walk and run.



No I am more of a walker/hiker type, that's why you would find us up in Breakheart Reservation, instead of the Lake.  Plus it is about 10 degrees cooler in Breakheart.  



dvccruiser76 said:


> Hi everyone! *Happy* 4th* of **July**!!!!!*
> 
> Hi Janis  My inlaws live near Winnipesaukee. They drove down yesterday for DS's b-day party.
> 
> Enjoy the fireworks. We put DS to bed at 7, so I don't think we'll make it, but have a wonderful time.
> 
> Is that the Home Depot near Jordan's?



DS is in Barnstead, NH at the TL Storer Scout Camp.  He loves it up there.  I was watching thunderstorms moving through the area earlier.  They will gather everyone up in severe weather and bring them to the mess hall.  

Yes it is the Home Depot near Jordan's.  But Shhhhhh, don't tell anyone.  LOL


----------



## my3princes

Good Morning.  Very late night last night.  The fireworks didn't start until after 9:30 and we didn't get home until 10:50.  By the time we got through baths and folded laundry it was 11:40.  Not the time I like to go to bed when I need to be up at 4:45.  Hopefully I can turn in early tonight to make up for it.  Colby was up before 3, said he was hungry.  My mother had fed him a sandwich and chips at the fireworks and a Mountain Dew.  I tend to think the Mountain Dew is why he was and is not sleeping.  I'd be willing to bet that he takes a nap sometime today.

Gotta get to work.  Have a great day.

Deb


----------



## dvccruiser76

*QOTD - What is one thing that you plan on doing today to make today a successful day with the summer challenge? *

*Disney QOTD - If you got a job with WDW that required you to dress up as a character for one day, which one would you pick and why?*


----------



## dvccruiser76

dvccruiser76 said:


> *QOTD - What is one thing that you plan on doing today to make today a successful day with the summer challenge? *
> 
> Now that the 4th is over, today I plan on eating better and making sure that I get my Zumba workout done. Also, since I'm working today it's easier to get my water in, since I don't usually drink enough when I'm at home.
> 
> *Disney QOTD - If you got a job with WDW that required you to dress up as a character for one day, which one would you pick and why?*



If I could be one character, I'd go with Mickey Mouse. He's the man, everyone loves to see him, and even little kids who may be afraid of characters would be more comfortable seeing Mickey. At least that's how it was for DS last month.


----------



## dumbo_buddy

good morning everyone! i'm sucking down a cup of coffee and then heading downtown for my OB appt. have to bring the kiddo again. sometimes i feel like if i bring a toddler they will see me faster! haha. 

anyway, today is my start over day with the meal planning and making good choices. i got on the scale and it says i'm up SIXTEEN POUNDS. if i could swear on the DIS i would right now. i was hoping to gain like 25 for the whole pregnancy.

i'm really depressed about it. not really about the number but just that it's my own damn fault. no use in beating myself up about it though, right? just need to get back on the horse today.

when i get home from the appt i'm turning a movie on for DS and sitting down make a meal plan and then we'll head out shopping. 

have a great day everyone. be back to chat more later!!


----------



## dumbo_buddy

Me again

so i know i'm not the coach this week but i feel like Aunt Ann has a really good quote posted today and i just had to share:

There are really only two requirements when it comes to exercise. One is that you do it. The other is that you continue to do it. ~The New Glucose Revolution for Diabetes by Jennie Brand-Miller, Kaye Foster-Powell, Stephen Colagiuri, Alan W. Barclay

she then posted that she's got an 8am pilates class today in case anyone's wondering


----------



## donac

Good Tuesday morning everyone.

Had a lovely time with our friends last night.  Ds and some of his friends joined us.  It was nice to hear them talk about things.

It was funny because they were saying 3 out of 4 and it took me a while to figure it out.  Three of the 4 girls that my ds dated in high school (1 for each year) are now either married or engaged.  Yet he and his gf have been dating almost 7 years but she is 3 years younger than him.  She also comes from a broken home.  Her parents have been divorced for over 7 yers now and they are still fighting about things.  So it is understanable for her to be gunshy. 

Off to mow fil's law today.  Will do sil's on Thursday so we don't wipe ourself out.  It is supposed to be hot today.

Off to have breakfast.

Don't forget to send in your weight by noon.  I want to do stats this afternoon and maybe post this evening or tomorrow morning at the latest. 


Have a happy and healthy day.


----------



## Rose&Mike

tiki23 said:


> Hi Rose and Everyone!
> 
> I'm in for 12lbs before the end of August.   Sign me up!
> 
> Thanks


Welcome! Pm donac your starting weight and read the first page of the challenge to get up to speed on what's new.


----------



## lisah0711

Good morning all!   

*Shawn* and *Tracey* so glad that you are both back home!  

*Karen,* hope that the back is feeling better soon.    And I'll be right here with you to celebrate our birthdays on Monday!  

*Linda,* I'm not a very fast runner either but I figure as long as I'm moving I'm good!  

Hi *tiki23!* Nice to see you!    Buffy did the EE this year and enjoyed it.  You will have to ask her about it.

*Deb, Sue* and *Kathy,* I'm right here with you on the draggin' wagon after a late night and an early morning for work!    Caffeine where are you? 



dvccruiser76 said:


> *QOTD - What is one thing that you plan on doing today to make today a successful day with the summer challenge? *
> 
> Go to bed early!
> 
> *Disney QOTD - If you got a job with WDW that required you to dress up as a character for one day, which one would you pick and why?*



Cinderella!  I love those princess outfits!  

*Nancy,* good luck with the doctor today!  

*Rose,* how was your race?  

I am just so darn tired.  Our fireworks didn't start until after 10 pm -- takes so long to get dark up here in the north.  So 5 am came pretty darn early.  I'm hoping I will wake up more after I take a shower.  Luckily DS has to be picked up at 3 pm so I can take a rest.  I hope that it is a quiet day at the office!    I just don't do tired very well at all.  

Have a great day all!


----------



## bellebookworm9

dvccruiser76 said:


> *QOTD - What is one thing that you plan on doing today to make today a successful day with the summer challenge? *
> 
> *Disney QOTD - If you got a job with WDW that required you to dress up as a character for one day, which one would you pick and why?*



I plan to eat lots of fruit and some veggies today and drink all of my water. I also hope to do a short Zumba workout so I can tire myself out and sleep well tonight since I have to be up so early for the GRE tomorrow!

I don't think I'd want to be non-face character, unless the one day I was is in the middle of January.  But I don't really look enough like the face characters to do any of them. But I think I'd pick Belle, specifically either in her Christmas dress or the dress in the afternoon parade at MK, because both of those dresses are just AMAZING. I think it would be fun to be a villain too, like the Evil Queen from Snow White.


----------



## DisneyKim68

Good morning fellow Losers

I'm so glad the holiday weekend is over and I can get back to my regularly scheduled eating and exercise!

QOTD:  Today I'm going to eat lots of fruit and veggies and drink lots of water.  I overdid it this weekend and I don't like the way I feel today. It's funny how quickly or bodies become accustomed to eating healthier!

DQOTD: Hmmmmm   I guess I would be Cinderella if I could look like her too!


----------



## RemembertheMagic98

my3princes said:


> Good Morning.  Very late night last night.  The fireworks didn't start until after 9:30 and we didn't get home until 10:50.  By the time we got through baths and folded laundry it was 11:40.  Not the time I like to go to bed when I need to be up at 4:45.  Hopefully I can turn in early tonight to make up for it.  Colby was up before 3, said he was hungry.  My mother had fed him a sandwich and chips at the fireworks and a Mountain Dew.  I tend to think the Mountain Dew is why he was and is not sleeping.  I'd be willing to bet that he takes a nap sometime today.
> 
> Gotta get to work.  Have a great day.
> 
> Deb


Oh no!  Mountain Dew was a favorite in college for the late night study sessions.....hmmmm,  I could use some today to get me going  Probably not good for a little one!



dvccruiser76 said:


> *QOTD - What is one thing that you plan on doing today to make today a successful day with the summer challenge? *
> 
> *Disney QOTD - If you got a job with WDW that required you to dress up as a character for one day, which one would you pick and why?*


TODAY I will stay OP and not eat ice cream.  I will also drink more water!!

If I was to be a character I would want to be Belle but at this point I don't think I could pull it off without major weight loss  I'm going with Fairy God Mother with a good wig and less wrinkles 



dumbo_buddy said:


> good morning everyone! i'm sucking down a cup of coffee and then heading downtown for my OB appt. have to bring the kiddo again. sometimes i feel like if i bring a toddler they will see me faster! haha.
> 
> anyway, today is my start over day with the meal planning and making good choices. i got on the scale and it says i'm up SIXTEEN POUNDS. if i could swear on the DIS i would right now. i was hoping to gain like 25 for the whole pregnancy.
> 
> i'm really depressed about it. not really about the number but just that it's my own damn fault. no use in beating myself up about it though, right? just need to get back on the horse today.
> 
> when i get home from the appt i'm turning a movie on for DS and sitting down make a meal plan and then we'll head out shopping.
> 
> have a great day everyone. be back to chat more later!!


Nancy, I had my pity party yesterday and I promise to attend if you want to have one today...yet, I will be the one there who tells you that tomorrow is another day and that you have to give yourself credit for carrying another life in your body!!  I'm behind you 110%   Hope the OB visit is a quick one!!



donac said:


> Good Tuesday morning everyone.
> 
> Had a lovely time with our friends last night.  Ds and some of his friends joined us.  It was nice to hear them talk about things.
> 
> It was funny because they were saying 3 out of 4 and it took me a while to figure it out.  Three of the 4 girls that my ds dated in high school (1 for each year) are now either married or engaged.  Yet he and his gf have been dating almost 7 years but she is 3 years younger than him.  She also comes from a broken home.  Her parents have been divorced for over 7 yers now and they are still fighting about things.  So it is understanable for her to be gunshy.
> 
> Off to mow fil's law today.  Will do sil's on Thursday so we don't wipe ourself out.  It is supposed to be hot today.
> 
> Off to have breakfast.
> 
> Don't forget to send in your weight by noon.  I want to do stats this afternoon and maybe post this evening or tomorrow morning at the latest.
> 
> 
> Have a happy and healthy day.


Dona, sounds like a great 4th!! Be careful with the heat today and the lawn mowing!  I'm not liking the scale but I will PM you anyway...sigh.



lisah0711 said:


> Good morning all!
> 
> 
> *Karen,* hope that the back is feeling better soon.    And I'll be right here with you to celebrate our birthdays on Monday!
> 
> 
> I am just so darn tired.  Our fireworks didn't start until after 10 pm -- takes so long to get dark up here in the north.  So 5 am came pretty darn early.  I'm hoping I will wake up more after I take a shower.  Luckily DS has to be picked up at 3 pm so I can take a rest.  I hope that it is a quiet day at the office!    I just don't do tired very well at all.
> 
> Have a great day all!


Lisa!!! It's Monday Funday for US!!!  Mom and dad are taking me to Japanese food (my choice) for the big day.  Hopefully the fresh seafood and veggies will keep me OP!  What are your plans??

***********
Good Monday to all!

My pity party is over. The rest of the day was ok yesterday.  I went to the pool for an hour and a half to relax.  The tylenol finally kicked in and I felt a little better.  My aunt suggested that it may not be back pain but a kidney stone   That is not sounding very good.  She suggested drinking lots of water...HA, now I HAVE to drink water to feel better!! Today I feel ok but still have a twinge in my back.  I'm going to pass on my trainer tomorrow, drink more water today and if I feel ok, try for a walk tonight when the heat goes down.  I need to get back to exercising!!!

I've been slacking on my writing this week...need to get back in the groove. I'm thinking of going to my complex pool for the day and get some reading and writing done.  Maybe the pool will make my back feel better too!

Off to PM Dona with the bad news and get my suit on!!


----------



## tigger813

Thanks, Lisa! Glad to be home!

I slept about 11 hours last night. Woke up for about 5 minutes to go from the couch to the bed! Still feeling really tired though. I will nap this afternoon when I get home from work and TJs and Izzie's hair cut. The girls and I did a huge stock up grocery trip that will hopefully get us through the next 2-3 weeks. 

I've slipped on the soda but that was what I had available for caffeine. I will reduce that again during the week. I really need to as we are almost out in the house.

Brian's back to work today. I just started laundry as somehow he got through 10 days without needing to do any laundry. I like doing laundry so no big deal. I just unpacked my suitcase and put the clothes on my bed. I just have the other stuff I took to take care of.

Off to work in 25 minutes so I should try and get a few more things taken care of.

TTFN


----------



## liesel

Tracey and Shawn-Welcome home!

Dona-I'm glad you enjoyed NYC and Wicked.  I'd love to see that show someday.

Gretchen-Good luck on studying for the GRE.

Connie-I keep forgetting to mention how excited I am for you that you are planning another trip to WDW!  I love the puzzle idea too.

Kristina-Wow, you have been very productive.  I'm sure it feels good to get a handle on things before the move.

CC-I'm glad you are enjoying your trip.

Karen-I hope the back feels better soon and your living room is in order in time.  I also hope you have a fantastic bday this week!

LisaH-Wake up!!!  I hope you get through your day.  The one thing I don't miss about living in Seattle on the 4th was having fireworks at 10PM.  It does make for a really long day.

Buffy-Congrats on getting the RV!

Deb-I loved your Mickey and Donald for the 4th!

Hi to everyone else!
*********

Well I've been so busy lately with swim lessons, swim team practice, and diving practice.  I just shuttle the kids around all day and frantically try to get other things done in between.  I'll try to check in as often as I can.

DH and I ran our town's 4 mile race yesterday.  It was HOT!  DH slowed down considerably to run with me and I spent much of the race feeling guilty about it.  The heat also slowed us down.  I am trying to feel better about the race, I finished with no pain and my legs were strong the whole time.  The heat and altitude (6200 feet) affected me more than I would have liked.  I'm glad we did it and I'm not nearly as sore as I was after the 5K in May.

I hope everyone has a nice OP day.  I am up from the weekend (I know most of it is water, but still!) and will focus on getting back into my routine.


----------



## dumbo_buddy

lisah0711 said:


> Good morning all!
> 
> *Karen,* hope that the back is feeling better soon.    And I'll be right here with you to celebrate our birthdays on Monday!
> 
> *Nancy,* good luck with the doctor today!
> 
> *Rose,* how was your race?
> 
> I am just so darn tired.  Our fireworks didn't start until after 10 pm -- takes so long to get dark up here in the north.  So 5 am came pretty darn early.  I'm hoping I will wake up more after I take a shower.  Luckily DS has to be picked up at 3 pm so I can take a rest.  I hope that it is a quiet day at the office!    I just don't do tired very well at all.
> 
> Have a great day all!



wait did i miss something? is today your birthday???

i'm tired today too. what is with today?? 

10pm is awfully late for the fireworks to start! i'm usually in bed and asleep by then!



bellebookworm9 said:


> I plan to eat lots of fruit and some veggies today and drink all of my water. I also hope to do a short Zumba workout so I can tire myself out and sleep well tonight since I have to be up so early for the GRE tomorrow!
> 
> I don't think I'd want to be non-face character, unless the one day I was is in the middle of January.  But I don't really look enough like the face characters to do any of them. But I think I'd pick Belle, specifically either in her Christmas dress or the dress in the afternoon parade at MK, because both of those dresses are just AMAZING. I think it would be fun to be a villain too, like the Evil Queen from Snow White.



good luck on the GRE 



DisneyKim68 said:


> Good morning fellow Losers
> 
> I'm so glad the holiday weekend is over and I can get back to my regularly scheduled eating and exercise!
> 
> QOTD:  Today I'm going to eat lots of fruit and veggies and drink lots of water.  I overdid it this weekend and I don't like the way I feel today. It's funny how quickly or bodies become accustomed to eating healthier!
> 
> DQOTD: Hmmmmm   I guess I would be Cinderella if I could look like her too!



yeah i'd do cinderella if they can give me her body too! lol! 



RemembertheMagic98 said:


> ***********
> Good Monday to all!
> 
> My pity party is over. The rest of the day was ok yesterday.  I went to the pool for an hour and a half to relax.  The tylenol finally kicked in and I felt a little better.  My aunt suggested that it may not be back pain but a kidney stone   That is not sounding very good.  She suggested drinking lots of water...HA, now I HAVE to drink water to feel better!! Today I feel ok but still have a twinge in my back.  I'm going to pass on my trainer tomorrow, drink more water today and if I feel ok, try for a walk tonight when the heat goes down.  I need to get back to exercising!!!
> 
> I've been slacking on my writing this week...need to get back in the groove. I'm thinking of going to my complex pool for the day and get some reading and writing done.  Maybe the pool will make my back feel better too!
> 
> Off to PM Dona with the bad news and get my suit on!!



is today your birthday or is it next monday??

my pity party is over too. well, almost. but i'm not going to drown my poopy feelings with food - as much as i want to!



liesel said:


> Tracey and Shawn-Welcome home!
> 
> Dona-I'm glad you enjoyed NYC and Wicked.  I'd love to see that show someday.
> 
> Gretchen-Good luck on studying for the GRE.
> 
> Connie-I keep forgetting to mention how excited I am for you that you are planning another trip to WDW!  I love the puzzle idea too.
> 
> Kristina-Wow, you have been very productive.  I'm sure it feels good to get a handle on things before the move.
> 
> CC-I'm glad you are enjoying your trip.
> 
> Karen-I hope the back feels better soon and your living room is in order in time.  I also hope you have a fantastic bday this week!
> 
> LisaH-Wake up!!!  I hope you get through your day.  The one thing I don't miss about living in Seattle on the 4th was having fireworks at 10PM.  It does make for a really long day.
> 
> Buffy-Congrats on getting the RV!
> 
> Deb-I loved your Mickey and Donald for the 4th!
> 
> Hi to everyone else!
> *********
> 
> Well I've been so busy lately with swim lessons, swim team practice, and diving practice.  I just shuttle the kids around all day and frantically try to get other things done in between.  I'll try to check in as often as I can.
> 
> DH and I ran our town's 4 mile race yesterday.  It was HOT!  DH slowed down considerably to run with me and I spent much of the race feeling guilty about it.  The heat also slowed us down.  I am trying to feel better about the race, I finished with no pain and my legs were strong the whole time.  The heat and altitude (6200 feet) affected me more than I would have liked.  I'm glad we did it and I'm not nearly as sore as I was after the 5K in May.
> 
> I hope everyone has a nice OP day.  I am up from the weekend (I know most of it is water, but still!) and will focus on getting back into my routine.



nice job on the 4 miler. sure, you felt slow but a 4 mile race is more than most people can say they did yesterday! certainly more than i did!!

****************************************

my appointment was nice and quick today. i weighed in at 151 though.  i had to pee soooo bad but the nurse made me weigh in first! i could have at least peed out a pound. anyway, so that means i'm up 16 lbs. doc didn't say anything about the weight though. i feel good, i'm exercising and all my tests and everything are perfect. it's such a difference from my last pregnancy! i have to go in 4 weeks for the diabetes test. had it with my last pregnancy. i haven't been feeling all that great after having stopped taking my metformin at 13 weeks and i'm hoping that i pass the GD test this time. i'll be sure to refrain from sweets before my test! 

i got out of the appt early and decided thomas and i would head over to central park for a stroll before it got really hot. we went to the park where my dad always used to take me as a kid. we even split a banana there like my dad and i used to  on our way to the park i ran into my aunt. lol! i mean, it's not like i live in a small town! it's nyc for goodness sake! small world! 

i've been drinking tons of water and going easy with the food intake. but first i think i'm going to try to take a little nap. ZZZzzzz


----------



## bellebookworm9

dumbo_buddy said:


> good luck on the GRE
> 
> my appointment was nice and quick today. i weighed in at 151 though.  i had to pee soooo bad but the nurse made me weigh in first! i could have at least peed out a pound. anyway, so that means i'm up 16 lbs. doc didn't say anything about the weight though. i feel good, i'm exercising and all my tests and everything are perfect. it's such a difference from my last pregnancy!



Glad to hear your appointment and tests went well! I had to laugh at this though, because I would love to be at 151-that's my goal weight, and I have quite a ways to go before I get there!  

I'm feeling good about the GRE. I've done two practice tests and gotten a 1220 out of 1600 on both of them, which is really quite good. Different verbal and math scores on each, but hey, as long as they overall is the same, I'm happy!


----------



## RemembertheMagic98

dumbo_buddy said:


> wait did i miss something? is today your birthday???
> 
> is today your birthday or is it next monday??
> 
> 
> 
> my appointment was nice and quick today. i weighed in at 151 though.  i had to pee soooo bad but the nurse made me weigh in first! i could have at least peed out a pound. anyway, so that means i'm up 16 lbs. doc didn't say anything about the weight though. i feel good, i'm exercising and all my tests and everything are perfect. it's such a difference from my last pregnancy! i have to go in 4 weeks for the diabetes test. had it with my last pregnancy. i haven't been feeling all that great after having stopped taking my metformin at 13 weeks and i'm hoping that i pass the GD test this time. i'll be sure to refrain from sweets before my test!
> 
> i got out of the appt early and decided thomas and i would head over to central park for a stroll before it got really hot. we went to the park where my dad always used to take me as a kid. we even split a banana there like my dad and i used to  on our way to the park i ran into my aunt. lol! i mean, it's not like i live in a small town! it's nyc for goodness sake! small world!
> 
> i've been drinking tons of water and going easy with the food intake. but first i think i'm going to try to take a little nap. ZZZzzzz



Lisa and I will be celebrating our fabulous birthdays on Monday, July 11th!  

So glad the appointment went well 
Your Central Park story is soooo sweet!!  My dad and I had some special traditions too.  If I am ever lucky enough to have a little one I will be sure to share those traditions   HOLY small world!  NYC is pretty big and you run into your aunt!  Nice surprise though!

Gotta run...eating lunch and back to the pool!


----------



## pinkle

:QUOTE=dvccruiser76;41720153]*QOTD - What is one thing that you plan on doing today to make today a successful day with the summer challenge? *

*Disney QOTD - If you got a job with WDW that required you to dress up as a character for one day, which one would you pick and why?*[/QUOTE]


I am planning on going for a run as soon as i am off the disboards to keep myself on track today (already ate 1/2 choc chip cookie! )
I would dress up as Tinkerbell  because it is sooo HOT whenwe go and I am sure I would melt in any other costume!


----------



## dumbo_buddy

bellebookworm9 said:


> Glad to hear your appointment and tests went well! I had to laugh at this though, because I would love to be at 151-that's my goal weight, and I have quite a ways to go before I get there!
> 
> I'm feeling good about the GRE. I've done two practice tests and gotten a 1220 out of 1600 on both of them, which is really quite good. Different verbal and math scores on each, but hey, as long as they overall is the same, I'm happy!



good luck! sounds like you're ready. i went to grad school for economics (didn't finish b/c i moved back to NYC and, oh yeah, i hated it). i was lucky that i didn't have to take the GRE. i started studying for it though before i found out.  

151 isn't a bad weight. but, for my height it is in the "overweight" category (actually, anything over 145 is). after having been as high as just under 180 and getting down to 135-134, seeing 151 again is tough. it's just the mental thing of having lost a bunch of weight and having to see it go up that is tough. but if it means that i get a nice healthy baby out of it, well, then, ok! 



RemembertheMagic98 said:


> Lisa and I will be celebrating our fabulous birthdays on Monday, July 11th!
> 
> So glad the appointment went well
> Your Central Park story is soooo sweet!!  My dad and I had some special traditions too.  If I am ever lucky enough to have a little one I will be sure to share those traditions   HOLY small world!  NYC is pretty big and you run into your aunt!  Nice surprise though!
> 
> Gotta run...eating lunch and back to the pool!



7-11 birthday! awesome! that's like, super lucky! oh wait, i asked if today was your birthday and duh, it's not even a monday. haha. dummy.

i still can't get over running into my aunt. i was just thinking about them on our walk and bam! there she is! too funny.



pinkle said:


> :QUOTE=dvccruiser76;41720153]*QOTD - What is one thing that you plan on doing today to make today a successful day with the summer challenge? *
> 
> *Disney QOTD - If you got a job with WDW that required you to dress up as a character for one day, which one would you pick and why?*




I am planning on going for a run as soon as i am off the disboards to keep myself on track today (already ate 1/2 choc chip cookie! )
I would dress up as Tinkerbell  because it is sooo HOT whenwe go and I am sure I would melt in any other costume![/QUOTE]

i bet tink still has to wear those show tights. you know, the ones that are so think they hide any beauty mark or mole you may have. might still be hot! then again, tink gets to fly around and i bet that's a nice breeze!

*********************************

thomas took a lovely nap and i wasted hours watching the casey anthony verdict instead of taking a nap myself. oh well. i had a pb&j and an herbalife shake and one (yes one, promise) chips ahoy cookie. and water. lots of water. so, my QOTD answer is that i'm just trying to go easy on the food intake today and drink my water. i made the herbalife shake with a boatload of frozen fruit. 

Disney QOTD: gosh, i would love to be mickey! at 5'4" i'm too tall but this is a fantasy, right? also in my fantasy it would always be nice and cool. so that being said, i'd be mickey because he's the BIG CHEESE! everyone wants to see him! i bet it is really fun to be a character and see all the kids' faces light up. sure, it probably comes with alot of weirdos and angry people but i bet it's fun.

i never grocery shopped today.  i can still go but i'm feeling SO lazy and tired today. i think i will go tomorrow. i have a spanish rice mix in the pantry and i found a can of organic kidney beans and another of black beans. i'll make the rice and mix in the cans of beans along with a can of diced tomatoes. i also have a can of fat free refried beans. might be too many beans though. but you know what they say - they're good for your heart!


----------



## Princess Nancy

Hey Everyone!!!!

Went out of town for Most of June. I am trying to get back into the swing of things. I just read a few pages to keep up!!

Sending everyone good Wishes!

I am up 8 lbs! UGH. BUT I was out of town for 3 weeks and on a cruise for 4 days! Darn that all you can eat and yummy fruity drinks!! I loved the whole trip! It was nice that I was down 20 lbs so that my clothes fit nice and I felt a bit better. 

We leave again for a week on the 21st...so I am back OP and exercising!!!

Missed keeping up to date on all of you!! 

Nancy


----------



## tigger813

Evening all,

Enjoying Gnomeo and Juliet with the family. We had burgers for supper and Brian and I are drinking a bottle of mango wine I got in NC last week. It was AWESOME!!!! Planning on getting back into action tomorrow. 

Girls and I went grocery shopping this morning and then did some stuff at the house before stopping at the ATM and Subway for lunch for me! Really wished I hadn't done that but I was just soooo hungry. Then we headed to work. Kids were good while I was giving a massage and my co-worker painted their finger nails for being so good. After that I ran over and got Izzie's hair cut and then we ran over to Trader Joe's. Then we came home and put stuff in the freezer and then we went to the library for awhile. When we got home Izzie realized that she had left her backpack at the hair place so we had to run back there.

Not leaving the house tomorrow except to get a few books that Ash had requested at the library. They called 5 minutes after we left the library to say that they were in. UGH! I'm almost done with the laundry and I just want to hang with my girls tomorrow. As of right now I only have a client Thursday night but I have a couple clients that I will call tomorrow to see if they want to come in on Thursday of Friday morning before I have to take Ash for her follow up x-ray on her foot.

Mom now has thrush in her mouth which explains her sore throat. So she's now on meds for that and they increased her lasix for the edema in her legs and feet. The OT ordered them to rest as much as possible and to limit visitors to 5 minutes and screen phone calls. They slept all afternoon today. Mom has been trying to do too much. They really like and trust the OT so hopefully they will follow her instructions. They plan on watching movies so hopefully they will follow through. 

Never got in a nap this afternoon but this wine is making me sleepy so I'll close for now!

TTFN


----------



## dvccruiser76

bellebookworm9 said:


> Eating was alright today. We ended up going to dinner at Denny's (my brother's choice) and I got the half platter of nachos. They were gross-super greasy and spicy, and I only ate about a quarter of them.



Nachos at Denny's? Can't say that I've had much there aside from breakfast food. At least you got a run in though. 



mikamah said:


> Eating was not good today either, but all the sweets are out of my house, and since I was on call, I only overate my calories, and didn't over drink them, so that's a little help.
> 
> *Sue*- did you and the boys enjoy the parade?  As michael's getting older, he sees more and more kids he knows, so he liked it.



I didn't help much with the sweets, sorry  We did, we ended up walking down towards the park and found a spot in the shade for Dylan. It's been nice out, but kind of hot in the sun for Dylan. I'm such a worry wart that way. 

So sad, this will be only the 3rd time that I've missed the fireworks in almost 35 years. Once when I had Dylan and the first time that I ever went to Disney, so I really can't complain either way. You'll have to let me know how the crowd was. I'm guessing it's a lot smaller. We're going to watch from here, b/c Dylan goes to bed at 7/7:30 and has to get up for daycare in the morning. There's always next year  



trinaweena said:


> Wow, i've been running from bbq to bbq all weekend, plus working all weekend with a bum ankle and my arm in a sling and then tonight was super stressful. I'm feeling it! I'm so tired and I know I still have 4 more days left of work and then a mini vacation which if tonight is anything to go by wont be that much of a vacation!



Enjoy your mini vacation as much as you can. I just had a 4 day weekend and I'm pooped, so I hear ya there. 



tiki23 said:


> DSis and I just made a pact to do this next year!  It will be the one-year anniversary of her quitting smoking and will give me something to look forward to when I'm at the gym!



Sweet! You can do it  I give runners great props. 



buzz5985 said:


> Yes it is the Home Depot near Jordan's.  But Shhhhhh, don't tell anyone.  LOL



Your secret is safe with me 



my3princes said:


> Good Morning.  Very late night last night.  The fireworks didn't start until after 9:30 and we didn't get home until 10:50.  By the time we got through baths and folded laundry it was 11:40.  Not the time I like to go to bed when I need to be up at 4:45.  Hopefully I can turn in early tonight to make up for it.  Colby was up before 3, said he was hungry.  My mother had fed him a sandwich and chips at the fireworks and a Mountain Dew.  I tend to think the Mountain Dew is why he was and is not sleeping.  I'd be willing to bet that he takes a nap sometime today.



Hi Deb, sounds like a late night. 3 AM??? And I thought Dylan's 5:30 mornings were tough  Did he at least go back to bed?



dumbo_buddy said:


> Me again
> 
> so i know i'm not the coach this week but i feel like Aunt Ann has a really good quote posted today and i just had to share:
> 
> There are really only two requirements when it comes to exercise. One is that you do it. The other is that you continue to do it. ~The New Glucose Revolution for Diabetes by Jennie Brand-Miller, Kaye Foster-Powell, Stephen Colagiuri, Alan W. Barclay
> 
> she then posted that she's got an 8am pilates class today in case anyone's wondering



Thanks for jumping in there. It was a good thing I got myself up early to post my QOTD, work was insane. I didn't get to log on at all and hardly replied to any of DH's emails 



donac said:


> It was funny because they were saying 3 out of 4 and it took me a while to figure it out.  Three of the 4 girls that my ds dated in high school (1 for each year) are now either married or engaged.  Yet he and his gf have been dating almost 7 years but she is 3 years younger than him.  She also comes from a broken home.  Her parents have been divorced for over 7 yers now and they are still fighting about things.  So it is understanable for her to be gunshy.



How old is DS? People are getting married later these days, so it's not anything new. My brother is 29 now and still not close to popping the questions. 



lisah0711 said:


> I am just so darn tired.  Our fireworks didn't start until after 10 pm -- takes so long to get dark up here in the north.  So 5 am came pretty darn early.  I'm hoping I will wake up more after I take a shower.  Luckily DS has to be picked up at 3 pm so I can take a rest.  I hope that it is a quiet day at the office!    I just don't do tired very well at all.



I'm still so tired, but determined to do Zumba before bed. 3 people took today off and it was the first day back after 4 days off so it was crazy insane today. Did you get a rest in?



bellebookworm9 said:


> I plan to eat lots of fruit and some veggies today and drink all of my water. I also hope to do a short Zumba workout so I can tire myself out and sleep well tonight since I have to be up so early for the GRE tomorrow!
> 
> I don't think I'd want to be non-face character, unless the one day I was is in the middle of January.  But I don't really look enough like the face characters to do any of them. But I think I'd pick Belle, specifically either in her Christmas dress or the dress in the afternoon parade at MK, because both of those dresses are just AMAZING. I think it would be fun to be a villain too, like the Evil Queen from Snow White.



Good luck with your GRE  I know you'll do great, but I'm sending some pixie dust just in case 



DisneyKim68 said:


> Good morning fellow Losers
> 
> I'm so glad the holiday weekend is over and I can get back to my regularly scheduled eating and exercise!
> 
> QOTD:  Today I'm going to eat lots of fruit and veggies and drink lots of water.  I overdid it this weekend and I don't like the way I feel today. It's funny how quickly or bodies become accustomed to eating healthier!
> 
> DQOTD: Hmmmmm   I guess I would be Cinderella if I could look like her too!



I am with you on getting back to a regular schedule. Funny, Cinderella is a very popular answer. 



RemembertheMagic98 said:


> My pity party is over. The rest of the day was ok yesterday.  I went to the pool for an hour and a half to relax.  The tylenol finally kicked in and I felt a little better.  My aunt suggested that it may not be back pain but a kidney stone   That is not sounding very good.  She suggested drinking lots of water...HA, now I HAVE to drink water to feel better!! Today I feel ok but still have a twinge in my back.  I'm going to pass on my trainer tomorrow, drink more water today and if I feel ok, try for a walk tonight when the heat goes down.  I need to get back to exercising!!!



No time like the present, that is my goal for tonight. Exercise before bed! 

I didn't realize that women got kidney stones 



tigger813 said:


> I slept about 11 hours last night. Woke up for about 5 minutes to go from the couch to the bed! Still feeling really tired though. I will nap this afternoon when I get home from work and TJs and Izzie's hair cut. The girls and I did a huge stock up grocery trip that will hopefully get us through the next 2-3 weeks.



11 hours sleep sounds wonderful. Hope you're getting back into the groove of things nicely. 



liesel said:


> DH and I ran our town's 4 mile race yesterday.  It was HOT!  DH slowed down considerably to run with me and I spent much of the race feeling guilty about it.  The heat also slowed us down.  I am trying to feel better about the race, I finished with no pain and my legs were strong the whole time.  The heat and altitude (6200 feet) affected me more than I would have liked.  I'm glad we did it and I'm not nearly as sore as I was after the 5K in May.



Good job with the race yesterday and for not giving up with all the heat. 



dumbo_buddy said:


> my appointment was nice and quick today. i weighed in at 151 though.  i had to pee soooo bad but the nurse made me weigh in first! i could have at least peed out a pound. anyway, so that means i'm up 16 lbs. doc didn't say anything about the weight though. i feel good, i'm exercising and all my tests and everything are perfect. it's such a difference from my last pregnancy! i have to go in 4 weeks for the diabetes test. had it with my last pregnancy. i haven't been feeling all that great after having stopped taking my metformin at 13 weeks and i'm hoping that i pass the GD test this time. i'll be sure to refrain from sweets before my test!



Oh, I wish you best of luck, I had GD with Dylan and it was terrible. All I could eat the first few months was cereal and toast and when I finally felt better and hungry, I had to watch what I ate. Hence only gaining 25 pounds. I was miserable 



pinkle said:


> :QUOTE=dvccruiser76;41720153]*QOTD - What is one thing that you plan on doing today to make today a successful day with the summer challenge? *
> 
> *Disney QOTD - If you got a job with WDW that required you to dress up as a character for one day, which one would you pick and why?*




I am planning on going for a run as soon as i am off the disboards to keep myself on track today (already ate 1/2 choc chip cookie! )
I would dress up as Tinkerbell  because it is sooo HOT whenwe go and I am sure I would melt in any other costume![/QUOTE]

I like your thinking there 



Princess Nancy said:


> Hey Everyone!!!!
> 
> Went out of town for Most of June. I am trying to get back into the swing of things. I just read a few pages to keep up!!
> 
> Sending everyone good Wishes!
> 
> I am up 8 lbs! UGH. BUT I was out of town for 3 weeks and on a cruise for 4 days! Darn that all you can eat and yummy fruity drinks!! I loved the whole trip! It was nice that I was down 20 lbs so that my clothes fit nice and I felt a bit better.
> 
> We leave again for a week on the 21st...so I am back OP and exercising!!!
> 
> Missed keeping up to date on all of you!!
> 
> Nancy



That is like me, after vacation I was up a bunch, so now I'm trying to shake it off. Holidays/Birthdays didn't help, but they are behind me now.


----------



## dvccruiser76

Hi everyone, sorry for not posting much today. Work was insane, but I promise to post more tomorrow from work. 



tigger813 said:


> Evening all,
> 
> Enjoying Gnomeo and Juliet with the family. We had burgers for supper and Brian and I are drinking a bottle of mango wine I got in NC last week. It was AWESOME!!!! Planning on getting back into action tomorrow.



Mango wine sounds tasty, poor me a glass 

We saw part of Gnomeo on the DCL with Dylan but didn't make it to the end, so it's on my list to rent. I loved what we did see though. Did you like it?



Okay, time for Zumba!


----------



## Rose&Mike

dvccruiser76 said:


> *QOTD - I have often heard that losing weight for "something" is not a good idea. How do you feel about that? Do you agree or disagree? *



So, I have been thinking about this one for a couple of days. There have been a lot of "Let's lose for our trip" threads popping up lately on WISH. Here's the thing. I have been trying to get my weight under control--or at least feel like I have some control over my weight/exercise/health for most of my life. I suppose if you only have a few pounds to lose and you don't have underlying issues to deal with then trying to lose for "something" is a good way to motivate yourself. BUT, what happens if you don't make your goal or if you come back from the something up a few pounds, etc???? If you are looking at it from a short term view you may not have the tools needed to get back on the wagon or to sustain a goal long term.

In my opinion and experience, a chronic weight problem requires lots of support. People to prop you up when you need it, push you when you need it and to share the journey with. It doesn't just end at a certain date. The reality is we have to have food to live--you can't just quit food like you would cigarettes. And for better or worse, food has a lot of emotions tied up in it. 

So, a short term goal to jump start things might be a good thing, but the reality is, this is an ongoing thing. It does get easier--immensely easier. After almost a year of maintaining, I do not stress nearly as much as I did when I started. Except for the fact that I am still not thrilled with being g-f, I actually am starting to enjoy food again. I recognize my triggers and I'm able so far, to rein things back in. I did it this time for me--sure my dh and ds are happy and proud of me. But I did it for me--and that's the reason I think I have been able to lose it and keep it off this time.

******
I'll see if I can find a link tomorrow, but there was a story on ABC world news tonight about the importance of even 30 min of cardio 3x a week and what the fat looks like in the body of someone who exercises versus someone who is sedentary. It was pretty interesting if you get a chance to watch it.

Have a great night everyone!


----------



## my3princes

dvccruiser76 said:


> *QOTD - What is one thing that you plan on doing today to make today a successful day with the summer challenge? *
> 
> *Disney QOTD - If you got a job with WDW that required you to dress up as a character for one day, which one would you pick and why?*



I ate much healthier today.  We actually ate a home cooked meal tonight that wasn't hamburgers or hot dogs.  I was hoping to get some exercise in tonight, but had some terrible abdominal pains after work.  I thought I might have to go to the ER   Thankfully they have passed now.



If I could be a Disney Character for a day I would want to be...Tinkerbelle.  I would love the interaction, I'm not overly tall and lord knows I have the hips and thighs    We did a Mickey's Not So Scary Halloween party one year and I went as Meg from Hercules.  She's pretty cool too.

OT:  If I DH and I ever reach our goal weights I would like us to go as Danny and Sandy from Grease.  Halloween or maybe even to a car show in his street rod.


----------



## trinaweena

I've been very lax lately with eating write. i don't think i've been putting enough pressure on myself and I need to again. Being at the Cape this weekend will be tough but I need to do better I feel like im going to gain back everything i've lost just in this week.  Honestly I feel like im so far off the wagon I can't even see it anymore.

The thing is, i haven't fallen completely back into my old habits, i'm so much better than i was a month ago, but i still feel guilty.  I had ribs and potato salad for dinner, small portion, and i feel like its the end of the world because i didn't have a salad instead. i just don't know how to combat this problem.  I can't have salad every night, or for every meal, but i can't stop feeling guilty for eating something that maybe tastes good.

At least i've stayed away from desserts.  I had a cupcake yesterday but for the most part ive just been telling myself no sweets. But sometimes I just REALLY WANT something delicious and sugary and i don't know how to handle that craving.

I'm all packed for the weekend (i guess haha, i'm the worst packer ever) and I have to be to work at 7am  Hate those early shifts.  I start my next summer class tomorrow and i just have  a feeling im going to hate it.  Advanced Comp, no thanks.  Just have to get through 3 more days!


----------



## donac

We just got a phone call from my sil about my dnephew. I feel bad for him but I also feel bad for my dh because he is getting involved in something that he was involved with over 20 years ago. 

His one sister was diagnosed as a manic/depressive over 20 years ago. We tried to help her to make it easier on his parents. we paid a couple of her bills. we distanced ourselves from the problem for a few years because we were raising our boys. She went through the usual of taking medication and not that they all seem to go through. She has been pretty stable the last few years. We are even helping her out by mowing her lawn even though she lives 40 minutes away.

Her son went through some health issues when he was younger with seizures. About 5 years ago stress got the better of him and he was hospitalized for a while. The other day we found out that he had lost his job of 11 years and we had no idea why. tonight one of my other sil's called us and filled us in. 

He has been having problems for a few months now. He got engaged in feb and we thought things were going well. Apparently not. He did not get the promotion he thought he was going to get in May and things have been going downhill from there. Last week he was fired because he broke some equipment. He was not arrested but he doesn't have a job. His fiance wanted him to go to the doctor but he has been refusing to do so. She is telling everyone that he has changed. we don't know what is going to happen there.

Now my nephew is home with his mother. My dh is going down tomorrow without me to see what is going on. I know dh is not going to sleep tonight

Please pray for our family. thanks


----------



## RemembertheMagic98

donac said:


> We just got a phone call from my sil about my dnephew. I feel bad for him but I also feel bad for my dh because he is getting involved in something that he was involved with over 20 years ago.
> 
> His one sister was diagnosed as a manic/depressive over 20 years ago. We tried to help her to make it easier on his parents. we paid a couple of her bills. we distanced ourselves from the problem for a few years because we were raising our boys. She went through the usual of taking medication and not that they all seem to go through. She has been pretty stable the last few years. We are even helping her out by mowing her lawn even though she lives 40 minutes away.
> 
> Her son went through some health issues when he was younger with seizures. About 5 years ago stress got the better of him and he was hospitalized for a while. The other day we found out that he had lost his job of 11 years and we had no idea why. tonight one of my other sil's called us and filled us in.
> 
> He has been having problems for a few months now. He got engaged in feb and we thought things were going well. Apparently not. He did not get the promotion he thought he was going to get in May and things have been going downhill from there. Last week he was fired because he broke some equipment. He was not arrested but he doesn't have a job. His fiance wanted him to go to the doctor but he has been refusing to do so. She is telling everyone that he has changed. we don't know what is going to happen there.
> 
> Now my nephew is home with his mother. My dh is going down tomorrow without me to see what is going on. I know dh is not going to sleep tonight
> 
> Please pray for our family. thanks



Dona, my heart goes out to you and your dh. Brian has gone through so much of the same things with his mother and his late brother.  They were both diagnosed with depression and bi-polar disorder.  Neither can hold jobs and are very manic.  I've lived this life with Brian and I know how this takes a toll on people.

My prayers are with you all...


----------



## dvccruiser76

Good morning fellow losers  It looks like another nice one out there and as my mother used to always say "It's hump day". Kind of strange since Monday was a holiday, but we'll take it! 



Rose&Mike said:


> So, I have been thinking about this one for a couple of days. There have been a lot of "Let's lose for our trip" threads popping up lately on WISH. Here's the thing. I have been trying to get my weight under control--or at least feel like I have some control over my weight/exercise/health for most of my life. I suppose if you only have a few pounds to lose and you don't have underlying issues to deal with then trying to lose for "something" is a good way to motivate yourself. BUT, what happens if you don't make your goal or if you come back from the something up a few pounds, etc???? If you are looking at it from a short term view you may not have the tools needed to get back on the wagon or to sustain a goal long term.
> 
> In my opinion and experience, a chronic weight problem requires lots of support. People to prop you up when you need it, push you when you need it and to share the journey with. It doesn't just end at a certain date. The reality is we have to have food to live--you can't just quit food like you would cigarettes. And for better or worse, food has a lot of emotions tied up in it.
> 
> So, a short term goal to jump start things might be a good thing, but the reality is, this is an ongoing thing. It does get easier--immensely easier. After almost a year of maintaining, I do not stress nearly as much as I did when I started. Except for the fact that I am still not thrilled with being g-f, I actually am starting to enjoy food again. I recognize my triggers and I'm able so far, to rein things back in. I did it this time for me--sure my dh and ds are happy and proud of me. But I did it for me--and that's the reason I think I have been able to lose it and keep it off this time.
> 
> ******
> I'll see if I can find a link tomorrow, but there was a story on ABC world news tonight about the importance of even 30 min of cardio 3x a week and what the fat looks like in the body of someone who exercises versus someone who is sedentary. It was pretty interesting if you get a chance to watch it.
> 
> Have a great night everyone!



Thanks Rose. I go to the chiropractor almost every week and have been for years, but in the last year or so my back and shoulders have been really bad muscle-wise. I suppose it's a combination of things like sleeping on DS's floor occassionally (not lately thank goodness for that ), carrying my 31 pound 2 year old from time to time, and overall not doing enough cardio. Anyway they told me that my visits could help me from the outside in, but that I need to do some more cardio to help my muscles from the inside out, so I'm on my new Zumba kick to see if it helps. It's been tough with a little one, work, life, etc. but I'm determined to give it a go. Lots of people have been giving me the "time to have another one" line, but I just can't do it. I know it may sound selfish, but slowly I'm getting back to my old self and find it easier the older DS gets and honestly feel like I am doing a god job with one, but would probably make things worse for everyone going for number two. Anyway, that's my pity party for today. Now where was I? Oh yes, cardio, cardio, cardio. I am going to have to look for that link too. 



my3princes said:


> I ate much healthier today.  We actually ate a home cooked meal tonight that wasn't hamburgers or hot dogs.  I was hoping to get some exercise in tonight, but had some terrible abdominal pains after work.  I thought I might have to go to the ER   Thankfully they have passed now.
> 
> *How are your pains? Do you know what they were from?*
> 
> If I could be a Disney Character for a day I would want to be...Tinkerbelle.  I would love the interaction, I'm not overly tall and lord knows I have the hips and thighs    We did a Mickey's Not So Scary Halloween party one year and I went as Meg from Hercules.  She's pretty cool too.
> 
> OT:  If I DH and I ever reach our goal weights I would like us to go as Danny and Sandy from Grease.  Halloween or maybe even to a car show in his street rod.



Oh, I just love MNSSHP  Can't wait to take DS there. We're planning his first trip for Dec. 2012 so we can do MVMCP. My other favorite time to go 

You go! I have never dressed up as a couple before, but I think when we make it to WDW for Halloween some time with DS, we will have to make it a point to dress up so DS gets into it as well. 



trinaweena said:


> The thing is, i haven't fallen completely back into my old habits, i'm so much better than i was a month ago, but i still feel guilty.  I had ribs and potato salad for dinner, small portion, and i feel like its the end of the world because i didn't have a salad instead. i just don't know how to combat this problem.  I can't have salad every night, or for every meal, but i can't stop feeling guilty for eating something that maybe tastes good.



The fact that you feel guilty is a good sign in my book, all the more reason to give youself a kick in the pants and gat back on the wagon! 

Good luck with your class, hope it goes better than you expect 



donac said:


> Her son went through some health issues when he was younger with seizures. About 5 years ago stress got the better of him and he was hospitalized for a while. The other day we found out that he had lost his job of 11 years and we had no idea why. tonight one of my other sil's called us and filled us in.
> 
> He has been having problems for a few months now. He got engaged in feb and we thought things were going well. Apparently not. He did not get the promotion he thought he was going to get in May and things have been going downhill from there. Last week he was fired because he broke some equipment. He was not arrested but he doesn't have a job. His fiance wanted him to go to the doctor but he has been refusing to do so. She is telling everyone that he has changed. we don't know what is going to happen there.
> 
> Now my nephew is home with his mother. My dh is going down tomorrow without me to see what is going on. I know dh is not going to sleep tonight
> 
> Please pray for our family. thanks



Oh no, my prayers are with you and DH. That must be so hard for everyone involved 



Hello to anyone that I missed  It's been a slow week on the DIS, guess it's vacations and everything else. Last night I watched our towns fireworks from my third floor window and the view was incredible. I was shocked and loved the fact that I could even hear the screaming mi mi's from the window, but it still doesn't beat being down there.

*Kathy* - How were the crowds compared to when it's on the 3rd?


----------



## dvccruiser76

*QOTD - Aside from the usual Thanksgiving/Christmas food fest, is there any time during the year that makes it particularly hard for you to diet or stay on track? And if so, why that time of year and what do you do to avoid it?*


*Disney QOTD - When is your favorite time/season to visit WDW and why? Is there something special that you can only do at that time of year? *


----------



## donac

Good Wednesday morning

I will get the stats up tonight.  I spent way too much time looking at the College Boards site yesterday.  They released the AP scores to the teachers yesterday.  We don't understand it.  They have hundreds of thousands of kids getting SAT scores but their computers crash when thousands of teachers try to get their scores. 

Taking my parents into visit relatives today.  I don't know where we are going to eat but I hope I can find something.

Dh is not going to see his nephew today.  We got a call this morning that he left his mom's house late last night to go back to gf.  I don't know what is going to happen.  I just hope he gets help.  Thanks for all the prayers. 




dvccruiser76 said:


> *QOTD - Aside from the usual Thanksgiving/Christmas food fest, is there any time during the year that makes it particularly hard for you to diet or stay on track? And if so, why that time of year and what do you do to avoid it?*
> 
> Easter with all the great chocolate.
> 
> 
> *Disney QOTD - When is your favorite time/season to visit WDW and why? Is there something special that you can only do at that time of year? *



We usually go during the summer since we are both school teachers.   My dh's birthday is Halloween.  He claims that he wants to be in DW for his 60th birthday.  When we retire we are planning to hit some of the fun times that we have really never been able to do.

Off to shower and get dressed. 

Have a happy and healthy day .


----------



## dumbo_buddy

my3princes said:


> I ate much healthier today.  We actually ate a home cooked meal tonight that wasn't hamburgers or hot dogs.  I was hoping to get some exercise in tonight, but had some terrible abdominal pains after work.  I thought I might have to go to the ER   Thankfully they have passed now.
> 
> If I could be a Disney Character for a day I would want to be...Tinkerbelle.  I would love the interaction, I'm not overly tall and lord knows I have the hips and thighs    We did a Mickey's Not So Scary Halloween party one year and I went as Meg from Hercules.  She's pretty cool too.
> 
> OT:  If I DH and I ever reach our goal weights I would like us to go as Danny and Sandy from Grease.  Halloween or maybe even to a car show in his street rod.



how fun would that be to be danny and sandy!

how is your pain today? is it better? sounds bad. i wonder what it was? could it have been gas pain. sometimes i get a gas bubble (as i call it) and i feel like i want to die. hope it stays away!



trinaweena said:


> I've been very lax lately with eating write. i don't think i've been putting enough pressure on myself and I need to again. Being at the Cape this weekend will be tough but I need to do better I feel like im going to gain back everything i've lost just in this week.  Honestly I feel like im so far off the wagon I can't even see it anymore.
> 
> The thing is, i haven't fallen completely back into my old habits, i'm so much better than i was a month ago, but i still feel guilty.  I had ribs and potato salad for dinner, small portion, and i feel like its the end of the world because i didn't have a salad instead. i just don't know how to combat this problem.  I can't have salad every night, or for every meal, but i can't stop feeling guilty for eating something that maybe tastes good.
> 
> At least i've stayed away from desserts.  I had a cupcake yesterday but for the most part ive just been telling myself no sweets. But sometimes I just REALLY WANT something delicious and sugary and i don't know how to handle that craving.
> 
> I'm all packed for the weekend (i guess haha, i'm the worst packer ever) and I have to be to work at 7am  Hate those early shifts.  I start my next summer class tomorrow and i just have  a feeling im going to hate it.  Advanced Comp, no thanks.  Just have to get through 3 more days!



i know how you feel. i get down on myself alot when i've made bad choices. like sue said, sounds like a sign! like, for the last week or two i kept posting how i was eating so bad and wah wah wahing about it. instead of complaining i just need to do better! it sounds like you ARE doing better though. no, you can't have a salad every night. i mean, i guess you can but who wants to?? doing little things like skipping dessert start to add up to big weight gain. 

do your best at the cape. have a great time. where on the cape are you going? i used to go with a friend's family to truro (sp?) as a kid. loved it. go for walks on the beach. take a bike ride. drink water! and have a wonderful vacation 



donac said:


> We just got a phone call from my sil about my dnephew. I feel bad for him but I also feel bad for my dh because he is getting involved in something that he was involved with over 20 years ago.
> 
> His one sister was diagnosed as a manic/depressive over 20 years ago. We tried to help her to make it easier on his parents. we paid a couple of her bills. we distanced ourselves from the problem for a few years because we were raising our boys. She went through the usual of taking medication and not that they all seem to go through. She has been pretty stable the last few years. We are even helping her out by mowing her lawn even though she lives 40 minutes away.
> 
> Her son went through some health issues when he was younger with seizures. About 5 years ago stress got the better of him and he was hospitalized for a while. The other day we found out that he had lost his job of 11 years and we had no idea why. tonight one of my other sil's called us and filled us in.
> 
> He has been having problems for a few months now. He got engaged in feb and we thought things were going well. Apparently not. He did not get the promotion he thought he was going to get in May and things have been going downhill from there. Last week he was fired because he broke some equipment. He was not arrested but he doesn't have a job. His fiance wanted him to go to the doctor but he has been refusing to do so. She is telling everyone that he has changed. we don't know what is going to happen there.
> 
> Now my nephew is home with his mother. My dh is going down tomorrow without me to see what is going on. I know dh is not going to sleep tonight
> 
> Please pray for our family. thanks



ugh, dona, so sorry to hear about what's going on. mental illness is SO difficult to deal with. and it's not just the person with the illness that it affects. the family members and friends have to deal with it too and it's really hard. DH's family (his mother, brother AND sister) are all mentally unstable. yes, all of them. it is VERY hard sometimes to deal with. DH being the only sane one means they rely on him alot. after we got married i put my foot down with alot of things (like, we can't pay for every single thing his brother decides he wants to buy b/c he doesn't have a job). anyway, i'm not going to go into it all, i'm just going to offer support and pray for the family. 



dvccruiser76 said:


> Good morning fellow losers  It looks like another nice one out there and as my mother used to always say "It's hump day". Kind of strange since Monday was a holiday, but we'll take it!
> 
> Thanks Rose. I go to the chiropractor almost every week and have been for years, but in the last year or so my back and shoulders have been really bad muscle-wise. I suppose it's a combination of things like sleeping on DS's floor occassionally (not lately thank goodness for that ), carrying my 31 pound 2 year old from time to time, and overall not doing enough cardio. Anyway they told me that my visits could help me from the outside in, but that I need to do some more cardio to help my muscles from the inside out, so I'm on my new Zumba kick to see if it helps. It's been tough with a little one, work, life, etc. but I'm determined to give it a go. Lots of people have been giving me the "time to have another one" line, but I just can't do it. I know it may sound selfish, but slowly I'm getting back to my old self and find it easier the older DS gets and honestly feel like I am doing a god job with one, but would probably make things worse for everyone going for number two. Anyway, that's my pity party for today. Now where was I? Oh yes, cardio, cardio, cardio. I am going to have to look for that link too.



the time-to-have-another-one thing is SO annoying. i feel like it started as soon as DS popped out! all i can say is don't do anything you're not ready for. it is NOT selfish at all to focus on yourself before thinking about another one. last summer i decided i needed to SOMETHING for myself. so, i started the c25k with DS in a regular stroller. a few months later my aunt and uncle bought me a jogger (a cheapie but it works). the cardio did wonders for me. i didn't lose a ton of weight but i was so much stronger. i slept better. and my back felt great. i was in a bad accident about 6 years ago that put me in PT and on painkillers and it was horrible. but being more active helped so much. the back issues are never going to get better BUT i can do things to help with the pain. and working out has done wonders. when i take time off i feel it. 

anyway, this past year i got into running and worked towards the princess half. it was MY thing. i finished it and nobody did it for me. i even went down for the weekend solo. having done that, i felt ok with the SURPRISE that i got a couple weeks later (like seriously, i ran the race on sunday and the next weekend #2 was conceived!). i mean, i'm still dealing with the fact that there are things i wanted to do. but being at my goal weight (even if it was literally for a day) before getting pregnant again has done wonders for my self esteem.

that was a really unnecessarily long winded response. just wanted to give my 2 cents as we have kiddos the same age and working on healthy habits. one thing i don't do is work though and that added to the equation makes it that much more difficult. but you can do it! 30 min of cardio really can do wonders!


****************************************

good morning all! the thread has certainly slowed down from the beginning of the challenge! all the more reason to keep posting and reminding myself to make better choices. sue's question yesterday about what things we're doing to be better that day was a good one. it reminded me to drink more water. so glad i did. i actually went down 2 lbs from the day before. i feel better that i flushed out all the salty crap that i consumed over the weekend. and i made better food choices during the day yesterday. i still had dessert last night that i probably shouldn't have but after having done well during the day it was ok. 

not much on tap for the day today. it's supposed to be VERY hot. i'm not going to run today because of the heat but we're going to head out for a walk in a few minutes. i always feel like running burns so many more calories but it's not worth getting overheated. moving v. not moving is the important thing with this humidity! 

have a great day everyone!! be back on later


----------



## Worfiedoodles

I had this long post with shoutouts to virtually everyone, and it went poof...so I'm just going to have to answer these questions in the interest of time. Sorry!  Let me just say:

 to *Dona, Tracey, Deb*

 (just keep swimming) to *BronxNancy, Pamela, Lisah, Kathy, Trina, Rose*

 Back to *Nancy*



dvccruiser76 said:


> _*QOTD - What's one thing that you could start doing or continue to do better with on your road to dieting/maintaining success?
> 
> 
> Disney QOTD - It's been really nice and sometimes even hot out this week. What's one drink (alcoholic or non-alcoholic) that you realy enjoy at WDW/DL and where do you find it? *_



Consistency with eating and exercise.

Hot tea at the stand in Asia in AK; Welsh Dragon from Rose & Crown in Epcot.



dvccruiser76 said:


> *QOTD - I have often heard that losing weight for "something" is not a good idea. How do you feel about that? Do you agree or disagree? *
> 
> *Disney QOTD - What is your ride style and has it changed over the years?*



I completely agree with Rose's response to the reason behind the weight loss. 

I enjoy the less thrilling rides much more, I'm ready to stop and smell those roses! That's why Mickey's Philharmagic has become a favorite.



dvccruiser76 said:


> *QOTD - Now that summer has started and the 4th is upon us, is there anything you do differently with the summer challenge and/or your diet/workouts compared to other times during the year?*
> 
> 
> *Disney QOTD - If you could spend 24 hours alone in any WDW park, which one would it be, why, and what would you do? *



Eating more grilled food, less comfort food, but also less soup. 

I had a complicated answer for this one. Suffice it to say I would be alone but there would be people to operate rides and serve food and beverages, so I'd go to Epcot and do every little thing, even Ellen's Energy Adventure 



dvccruiser76 said:


> *QOTD - What is one thing that you plan on doing today to make today a successful day with the summer challenge? *
> 
> *Disney QOTD - If you got a job with WDW that required you to dress up as a character for one day, which one would you pick and why?*



Stay out of my kitchen. I'm unexpectedly home today since I have to pick ds up from the airport. 

I'd be the Bride from the Haunted Mansion dressed for Christmas. Rare and people would be so psyched to see me!



dvccruiser76 said:


> *QOTD - Aside from the usual Thanksgiving/Christmas food fest, is there any time during the year that makes it particularly hard for you to diet or stay on track? And if so, why that time of year and what do you do to avoid it?*
> 
> 
> *Disney QOTD - When is your favorite time/season to visit WDW and why? Is there something special that you can only do at that time of year? *



It's one holiday after another all year long. I haven't managed to do this yet, but what I need to do is realize this isn't the last one ever, and I don't need to eat like it. 

I've been in Jan, Feb, Aug and Oct -- prefer Oct so far, Jan is too unpredictable. You might be standing waiting to start the Half marathon with snow falling on your head 

Ok, gotta get ready to retrieve my young man from the airport. The ac in our bedroom quit working, so dh is replacing it. It's going to be 90 today, and we have our priorities straight 

Everyone have a great day!

Maria


----------



## Rose&Mike

trinaweena said:


> I've been very lax lately with eating write. i don't think i've been putting enough pressure on myself and I need to again. Being at the Cape this weekend will be tough but I need to do better I feel like im going to gain back everything i've lost just in this week.  Honestly I feel like im so far off the wagon I can't even see it anymore.
> 
> The thing is, i haven't fallen completely back into my old habits, i'm so much better than i was a month ago, but i still feel guilty.  I had ribs and potato salad for dinner, small portion, and i feel like its the end of the world because i didn't have a salad instead. i just don't know how to combat this problem.  I can't have salad every night, or for every meal, but i can't stop feeling guilty for eating something that maybe tastes good.
> 
> At least i've stayed away from desserts.  I had a cupcake yesterday but for the most part ive just been telling myself no sweets. But sometimes I just REALLY WANT something delicious and sugary and i don't know how to handle that craving.



Treena--I think that just about any food can be worked into your day. The thing that's hard to learn is some balance and portion control. Pamela talked a couple of challenges ago about good, better, best choices. 

Don't spend a ton of time beating yourself up, just work on moving forward. A small serving of potato salad is not the end of the world. I do not believe in never having a food again, I am more of the thought of a little bit of the stuff that's not so great for you and try to mostly fill up with healthy choices. It takes a little while to gain the confidence that you can do this and that you can keep the weight off--I'm still working on that even after almost a year of maintaining.

You can do it.

Dona--

Sue--if you are not ready for a 2nd one then I say wait. And don't feel guilty. I had people say some stupid stuff to us cause we only had one--and the reality is he is a happy kid who will tell you he likes being an only child.

******
I hope everyone is having a great, on-plan day. I'm up a little so hoping to be back to maintain by Friday.


----------



## mikamah

Good morning everyone!!

My busy holiday weekend is over, and now it's time for me to get back on track, and pull out the notebook, and start journalling again.  I'm up 4 pounds, but know lots of that is sodium and fluid, so today I"m going to drink lots of water and track my food.  This was our big weekend here, and we may go away a couple weekends before our vacation at the end of august, but for mon-fri, for the next 6 weeks, I'll be working, and I know I can stay on track for those days.  

The fireworks were great last night.  They put on an amazing show.  My brother headed home before the fireworks, but my sisters and some friends were here, so we ordered pizza for dinner, and had ice cream cones for dessert.  It was easier than grilling since I had worked yesterday, and cheaper since the house of pizza down the street has 3 dollar small cheese pizzas every tuesday, so 8 pizzas was 24 dollars.  You can't beat that.  I'm looking ahead to next year, the 3rd, the usual fireworks night is a tuesday, and maybe we'll do pizza instead of a bbq.  

Today I'm working 10-2, ds is with my sister, and then we have her kids when she goes to work til 5ish when her dh comes home.  After that we're going to come home, finish cleaning up, and then relax, put my pics in the computer, and do nothing productive.  I hope to come and read the past few days posts, and catch up with everyone.  

Have a great day everyone!!


----------



## lisah0711

Good morning all!  



dvccruiser76 said:


> *QOTD - Aside from the usual Thanksgiving/Christmas food fest, is there any time during the year that makes it particularly hard for you to diet or stay on track? And if so, why that time of year and what do you do to avoid it?*
> 
> Vacation time!  I always feel like I "deserve" to eat or drink things I usually would not.  I do try and keep the damage to a minimum and then make sure I get right back on track when I return.  You do have to enjoy yourself sometimes!
> 
> 
> *Disney QOTD - When is your favorite time/season to visit WDW and why? Is there something special that you can only do at that time of year? *



We went in January for several trips because it was a nice getaway from the great white north and not crowded -- we could do that and not worry about school.  Now we will have to go during spring break or summer because there is no way we can take DS out of school without it being too much trouble and work for all of us.  

*Karen,* hope that your back is feeling better!  

*Nancy,* glad that it went well at the doctor's yesterday.  Take it easy in the heat!  

*Sue,* sorry it was so busy yesterday.    It is a short week!  

*Rose,* your post inspired me to make sure I got my behind outside and did my run this morning before posting.  It's kind of fun to be done with exercise before 6 am!    Not to mention that it is going to be hot here today -- like 88.  I'm not complaining because it's about time we had some warm weather.  

Hello to everyone else!    Time to get ready for work.  Have a great OP day!


----------



## DisneyKim68

Good morning everyone.

Had a much better day yesterday, back on track eating right, just got my 2mile walk in before we were hit by a ginormous dust storm!
Off to the movies this morning so I'll use some of my weeklies for the popcorn,  but probably won't use any more this week.

QOTD - Aside from the usual Thanksgiving/Christmas food fest, is there any time during the year that makes it particularly hard for you to diet or stay on track? And if so, why that time of year and what do you do to avoid it?

Probably Halloween.  I usually have a big party, tons of food, and I go to other parties as well.  Not to mention all the candy!


Disney QOTD - When is your favorite time/season to visit WDW and why? Is there something special that you can only do at that time of year? 
My favorite is Halloweentime at Disneyland.  I LOVE Halloween in case you didn't notice, lol!


----------



## dumbo_buddy

Worfiedoodles said:


> I had this long post with shoutouts to virtually everyone, and it went poof...so I'm just going to have to answer these questions in the interest of time. Sorry!  Let me just say:
> 
> i HATE when that happens!!! so annoying!!
> 
> Consistency with eating and exercise.
> 
> Hot tea at the stand in Asia in AK; Welsh Dragon from Rose & Crown in Epcot.
> 
> ooo, i've never had any tea while in AK! our next trip will be in september (HOT!) but i'm going to try to find it. maybe while DH is riding the safari with DS since i'll have to sit it out this time.
> 
> I completely agree with Rose's response to the reason behind the weight loss.
> 
> I enjoy the less thrilling rides much more, I'm ready to stop and smell those roses! That's why Mickey's Philharmagic has become a favorite.
> 
> i'm really trying to stop and smell the roses more while we are in disney. when i was pg with DS we went and i promised DH we'd go slow and relax. nope. even pregnant i moved more than he did! lol! maybe this time i will remember to relax since i will actually know how exhausting a newborn is. i'll just have some of that AK tea and sit on benches and people watch!
> 
> Eating more grilled food, less comfort food, but also less soup.
> 
> I had a complicated answer for this one. Suffice it to say I would be alone but there would be people to operate rides and serve food and beverages, so I'd go to Epcot and do every little thing, even Ellen's Energy Adventure
> 
> Stay out of my kitchen. I'm unexpectedly home today since I have to pick ds up from the airport.
> 
> I'd be the Bride from the Haunted Mansion dressed for Christmas. Rare and people would be so psyched to see me!
> 
> that sounds fun! it would be cool to be a rare character and see who gets it!
> 
> 
> It's one holiday after another all year long. I haven't managed to do this yet, but what I need to do is realize this isn't the last one ever, and I don't need to eat like it.
> 
> every holiday i eat like i got a tip on a famine. i need to relax and not try to shove it all in my mouth. i will see turkey and stuffing again in my lifetime!
> 
> I've been in Jan, Feb, Aug and Oct -- prefer Oct so far, Jan is too unpredictable. You might be standing waiting to start the Half marathon with snow falling on your head
> 
> Ok, gotta get ready to retrieve my young man from the airport. The ac in our bedroom quit working, so dh is replacing it. It's going to be 90 today, and we have our priorities straight
> 
> Everyone have a great day!
> 
> Maria



get that air conditioner working! i sucked it up and turned our big living room unit on today. too hot not to!



Rose&Mike said:


> Treena--I think that just about any food can be worked into your day. The thing that's hard to learn is some balance and portion control. Pamela talked a couple of challenges ago about good, better, best choices.
> 
> Don't spend a ton of time beating yourself up, just work on moving forward. A small serving of potato salad is not the end of the world. I do not believe in never having a food again, I am more of the thought of a little bit of the stuff that's not so great for you and try to mostly fill up with healthy choices. It takes a little while to gain the confidence that you can do this and that you can keep the weight off--I'm still working on that even after almost a year of maintaining.
> 
> You can do it.
> 
> Dona--
> 
> Sue--if you are not ready for a 2nd one then I say wait. And don't feel guilty. I had people say some stupid stuff to us cause we only had one--and the reality is he is a happy kid who will tell you he likes being an only child.
> 
> ******
> I hope everyone is having a great, on-plan day. I'm up a little so hoping to be back to maintain by Friday.



that rose, she is so right on the money all the time! i agree with everything you said  

and if dylan is an only child, he'll be in good company with that gals on the BL thread. lots of moms to only child boys here! i'm an only child. we're all fairly normal 



mikamah said:


> Good morning everyone!!
> 
> My busy holiday weekend is over, and now it's time for me to get back on track, and pull out the notebook, and start journalling again.  I'm up 4 pounds, but know lots of that is sodium and fluid, so today I"m going to drink lots of water and track my food.  This was our big weekend here, and we may go away a couple weekends before our vacation at the end of august, but for mon-fri, for the next 6 weeks, I'll be working, and I know I can stay on track for those days.
> 
> The fireworks were great last night.  They put on an amazing show.  My brother headed home before the fireworks, but my sisters and some friends were here, so we ordered pizza for dinner, and had ice cream cones for dessert.  It was easier than grilling since I had worked yesterday, and cheaper since the house of pizza down the street has 3 dollar small cheese pizzas every tuesday, so 8 pizzas was 24 dollars.  You can't beat that.  I'm looking ahead to next year, the 3rd, the usual fireworks night is a tuesday, and maybe we'll do pizza instead of a bbq.
> 
> Today I'm working 10-2, ds is with my sister, and then we have her kids when she goes to work til 5ish when her dh comes home.  After that we're going to come home, finish cleaning up, and then relax, put my pics in the computer, and do nothing productive.  I hope to come and read the past few days posts, and catch up with everyone.
> 
> Have a great day everyone!!



hi kathy! glad the fireworks were fun! wait wait wait...3 buck pizzas?? WOW! sounds like you made the right decision doing pizza instead of a BBQ! for DS's bday party we just did pizza instead of catering and it was SO much cheaper and easier AND almost all the pizza was eaten. because really, WHO doesn't like PIZZA! 

enjoy your shortened day today! i think it's really nice how you and your DSis can share the child care. really something to be said about living close to family!



lisah0711 said:


> Good morning all!
> 
> We went in January for several trips because it was a nice getaway from the great white north and not crowded -- we could do that and not worry about school.  Now we will have to go during spring break or summer because there is no way we can take DS out of school without it being too much trouble and work for all of us.



we have always primarily been january visitors too. the weather is a nice treat from up north. yeah, sure, sometimes it's cold but it's still warmer than up here! this past january we took my aunt, uncle and their three kids and the weather was not only beautiful and comfortable but we missed a HUGE blizzard! 

the beauty of having young kids is that you don't have to worry about taking them out of school. i'm not looking forward to that day!

have a great day lisa! 



DisneyKim68 said:


> Good morning everyone.
> 
> Had a much better day yesterday, back on track eating right, just got my 2mile walk in before we were hit my a ginormous dust storm!
> Off to the movies this morning so I'll use some of my weeklies for the popcorn,  but probably won't use any more this week.
> 
> QOTD - Aside from the usual Thanksgiving/Christmas food fest, is there any time during the year that makes it particularly hard for you to diet or stay on track? And if so, why that time of year and what do you do to avoid it?
> 
> Probably Halloween.  I usually have a big party, tons of food, and I go to other parties as well.  Not to mention all the candy!
> 
> 
> Disney QOTD - When is your favorite time/season to visit WDW and why? Is there something special that you can only do at that time of year?
> My favorite is Halloweentime at Disneyland.  I LOVE Halloween in case you didn't notice, lol!



halloween is a killer for me. one year i bought candy WAY too early b/c i got it on sale and DH and i ate ALL OF IT before it was even halloween.  like, we're talking 5 huge bags of it. disgusting. so now i just wait til the last minute to buy it. for me i can't just have one or two pieces. i need to just stay away!

**********************

oh man it's hot already! my big long walk only turned out to be a 3.6 miler and it took my an hour to do it. i was planning on doing more but DS had a meltdown in the stroller. can't blame him. too hot. i didn't get out as early as i wanted b/c my aunt mary stopped in before she left for work and wound up staying for about half an hour. we were just chit chatting away and she looked at her watch and was like, holy ___!!!! i'm late! too funny.

heading out grocery shopping now. a friend invited us over to play. she has a 2 year old and a 3 month old. they live around the corner and have CENTRAL AIR! woot! maybe we'll go after nap.

by the way, DH STILL hasn't asked his boss about taking off for our WDW trip in september. i feel bad always asking him about it but i really want to know if we're going. i plan these vacations and think about them ALL THE TIME so i need to be let down quickly if it's a no. stupid work, always getting in the way of fun and funnel cakes


----------



## RemembertheMagic98

dvccruiser76 said:


> *QOTD - Aside from the usual Thanksgiving/Christmas food fest, is there any time during the year that makes it particularly hard for you to diet or stay on track? And if so, why that time of year and what do you do to avoid it?*
> 
> 
> *Disney QOTD - When is your favorite time/season to visit WDW and why? Is there something special that you can only do at that time of year? *



The time of year that kills me is the first week of April.  Nope, not Easter. The first week of April is when all the college decisions come out (particularly the IVY schools).  Since I work at a high stress HS and the college list means EVERYTHING to everybody, my head rolls if the list doesn't look "good".  The stress causes me to eat bad things (yes, I know I am a stress eater!).  So this past year I did a lot of walking (since I was training for my 5K) and it seemed to help 

I love going to WDW in September.  Since I am needed in September in school I have only gone once but it was so beautiful! We had free dining, the rates were low on property, the lines were non-existant, and the weather was beautiful!  It was one of my favorite trips ever!



dumbo_buddy said:


> anyway, this past year i got into running and worked towards the princess half. it was MY thing. i finished it and nobody did it for me. i even went down for the weekend solo. having done that, i felt ok with the SURPRISE that i got a couple weeks later (like seriously, i ran the race on sunday and the next weekend #2 was conceived!). i mean, i'm still dealing with the fact that there are things i wanted to do. but being at my goal weight (even if it was literally for a day) before getting pregnant again has done wonders for my self esteem.
> 
> that was a really unnecessarily long winded response. just wanted to give my 2 cents as we have kiddos the same age and working on healthy habits. one thing i don't do is work though and that added to the equation makes it that much more difficult. but you can do it! 30 min of cardio really can do wonders!
> 
> 
> ****************************************
> 
> good morning all! the thread has certainly slowed down from the beginning of the challenge! all the more reason to keep posting and reminding myself to make better choices. sue's question yesterday about what things we're doing to be better that day was a good one. it reminded me to drink more water. so glad i did. i actually went down 2 lbs from the day before. i feel better that i flushed out all the salty crap that i consumed over the weekend. and i made better food choices during the day yesterday. i still had dessert last night that i probably shouldn't have but after having done well during the day it was ok.
> 
> not much on tap for the day today. it's supposed to be VERY hot. i'm not going to run today because of the heat but we're going to head out for a walk in a few minutes. i always feel like running burns so many more calories but it's not worth getting overheated. moving v. not moving is the important thing with this humidity!
> 
> have a great day everyone!! be back on later


Nancy!  I LOVE that you did the princess for YOU!  I can't even imagine the feeling you had crossing that finish line!! It just seems so special...and you got a little present upon your return 



DisneyKim68 said:


> Good morning everyone.
> 
> Had a much better day yesterday, back on track eating right, just got my 2mile walk in before we were hit by a ginormous dust storm!
> Off to the movies this morning so I'll use some of my weeklies for the popcorn,  but probably won't use any more this week.


Wow!!  I have always wondered what a dust storm looks like? Can you predict them or do they just happen? Just wondering...



dumbo_buddy said:


> oh man it's hot already! my big long walk only turned out to be a 3.6 miler and it took my an hour to do it. i was planning on doing more but DS had a meltdown in the stroller. can't blame him. too hot. i didn't get out as early as i wanted b/c my aunt mary stopped in before she left for work and wound up staying for about half an hour. we were just chit chatting away and she looked at her watch and was like, holy ___!!!! i'm late! too funny.
> 
> heading out grocery shopping now. a friend invited us over to play. she has a 2 year old and a 3 month old. they live around the corner and have CENTRAL AIR! woot! maybe we'll go after nap.
> 
> by the way, DH STILL hasn't asked his boss about taking off for our WDW trip in september. i feel bad always asking him about it but i really want to know if we're going. i plan these vacations and think about them ALL THE TIME so i need to be let down quickly if it's a no. stupid work, always getting in the way of fun and funnel cakes


It's going to be a HOT one today!! Please be careful momma!!  I hope dh can ask his boss SOON!!  I'm always planning in my head the next Disney trip so I am sure the one in your head needs to know if it's getting out!!! 

**************
Is it Wednesday already??? The short week just kills me!

Spoke with my sister last night and she went to the doc to get the pathology on the baby.  Unfortunately they had no news for her.  Doc said miscarriages just happen in the second trimester with no explanation but on the upside, everything looks to be in order for them to try again.  They need to wait 2 cycles (until she ovulates again) and then they begin again.  Of course they are nervous and very scared but my sis is a smart cookie and she knows that it is all in God's hands.  She just wishes they found something that she could do next time around to prevent this.  They have her on a different pre-natal vitamin and will do more frequent monitoring if she is blessed to get pregnant again. 

I really need to do some running around today but I am still in my pjs!!! My back that was fabulous yesterday is not as fabulous today   It looks like I will have to hit the doc this week.  I need a physical anyway so it makes sense to go.  I really have been taking it easy so I think there is something more going on here.

Well, it's really getting humid on my deck and the sweat is getting on the computer keys!! that's my signal to get my butt in gear!
Happy Wednesday my friends!


----------



## bellebookworm9

dvccruiser76 said:


> *QOTD - Aside from the usual Thanksgiving/Christmas food fest, is there any time during the year that makes it particularly hard for you to diet or stay on track? And if so, why that time of year and what do you do to avoid it?*
> 
> 
> *Disney QOTD - When is your favorite time/season to visit WDW and why? Is there something special that you can only do at that time of year? *



I agree with everyone who said Halloween, and also Easter because I  black jelly beans! 

I've been in February 2x (one I don't remember), once in March (don't remember), May, and will be going in October. February was REALLY cold in 2007, but I hear that varies from year to year. May was nice, but we missed the F&GF by 2 days.  Then in October of course we have F&WF and MNSSHP!



dumbo_buddy said:


> i plan these vacations and think about them ALL THE TIME so i need to be let down quickly if it's a no.



I completely understand this-I've not even taken the next trip yet, and I'm already planning one for December of 2012 or 2013!


Took the GRE this morning-thank goodness it's over! I got a 570 on the verbal and a 560 on the math, for a total of 1130.  Not as good as I was hoping, but definitely not too bad either. I think my essays were pretty darn good too, but I won't get the scores for that for another couple of weeks.


----------



## tigger813

Morning all, (though is 8 minutes it will be afternoon here),

Slept most of the evening on the couch again and then went right back to sleep when I got in bed. Woke up at 6 to Izzie having a wet bed and then cuddled on the couch with her before heading back to bed where I fell asleep at around 7:15. Slept off and on until 9:50! Man, I hope I'm caught up with sleep at this point. It felt good to sleep in. Girls were watching tv in the living room. Izzie and I ran to CVS and then the library. After that I came home and mowed the lawn. After that I contacted two of my clients to let them know that I'm back so they can schedule their next massages. Now it's time to make lunch for the girls and fold clothes and clean the kitchen. After that we will spend some time reading.

TTFN


----------



## Connie96

I haven't been on the boards since last Friday and I was almost scared to open this thread.  I just quickly skimmed thru and, seven pages later, here I am.  

I meant to post this last week but never did for some reason... At my last doctor appt, the xray and mri show that my fracture has healed so I got off my crutches last week. I'll be starting PT next week to address some residual discomfort and strengthen the muscles around the fracture site to prevent future issues.

I spent a good bit of this weekend eating pretty stupid. Just munching. I know better than to eat in front of the TV, but I did it anyway and polished off most of a box of cereal in two sittings. I never eat cereal out of the box like that, but for some reason, I did it. But, on the other hand, I actually started exercising this weekend. I went for a long walk on Saturday. On Sunday, I started playing with my Biggest Loser workout game on xbox kinect. Haven't quite figured it all out yet, but it's different enough to be interesting. 



liesel said:


> Connie-I keep forgetting to mention how excited I am for you that you are planning another trip to WDW!  I love the puzzle idea too.



Thanks, Lisa! I am so excited I can hardly stand it. I've been working on the countdown thing quite a bit. I remember now why I don't do "crafty" things. I'm entirely too critical of my own work and I take something that should be simple and turn it into a major undertaking. It's coming along but, seriously, most people would have been DONE already. I'm planning to have it ready by this Saturday. If it actually turns out like the picture in my head, I'll post pics.


----------



## dvccruiser76

Not sure what is up with the DIS. Lately when I go to my stats and click on my last post, so I know where I left off it takes me further back to an older post and I sit there thinking deja vu for a bit and then I'm like hey wait a minute 



dvccruiser76 said:


> *QOTD - Aside from the usual Thanksgiving/Christmas food fest, is there any time during the year that makes it particularly hard for you to diet or stay on track? And if so, why that time of year and what do you do to avoid it?*
> 
> *I'd have to agree with an earlier post about vacation time and the week(s) immediately after. Though my next vacation (in Aug) is with the skinny clan, so I will not be chowing down for fear of looking fat *
> 
> 
> *Disney QOTD - When is your favorite time/season to visit WDW and why? Is there something special that you can only do at that time of year? *



Originally I would have said Christmas time for MVMCP, but now that the Food & Wine Festival runs around MNSSHP, I'd say late October. Plus, the weather that time of year is perfect 



donac said:


> Dh is not going to see his nephew today.  We got a call this morning that he left his mom's house late last night to go back to gf.  I don't know what is going to happen.  I just hope he gets help.  Thanks for all the prayers.
> 
> *Of course, we'll keep them coming anyway*
> 
> We usually go during the summer since we are both school teachers.   My dh's birthday is Halloween.  He claims that he wants to be in DW for his 60th birthday.  When we retire we are planning to hit some of the fun times that we have really never been able to do.



Don't forget the F&W festival 



dumbo_buddy said:


> ithe time-to-have-another-one thing is SO annoying. i feel like it started as soon as DS popped out! all i can say is don't do anything you're not ready for. it is NOT selfish at all to focus on yourself before thinking about another one. last summer i decided i needed to SOMETHING for myself. so, i started the c25k with DS in a regular stroller. a few months later my aunt and uncle bought me a jogger (a cheapie but it works). the cardio did wonders for me. i didn't lose a ton of weight but i was so much stronger. i slept better. and my back felt great. i was in a bad accident about 6 years ago that put me in PT and on painkillers and it was horrible. but being more active helped so much. the back issues are never going to get better BUT i can do things to help with the pain. and working out has done wonders. when i take time off i feel it.
> 
> anyway, this past year i got into running and worked towards the princess half. it was MY thing. i finished it and nobody did it for me. i even went down for the weekend solo. having done that, i felt ok with the SURPRISE that i got a couple weeks later (like seriously, i ran the race on sunday and the next weekend #2 was conceived!). i mean, i'm still dealing with the fact that there are things i wanted to do. but being at my goal weight (even if it was literally for a day) before getting pregnant again has done wonders for my self esteem.
> 
> that was a really unnecessarily long winded response. just wanted to give my 2 cents as we have kiddos the same age and working on healthy habits. one thing i don't do is work though and that added to the equation makes it that much more difficult. but you can do it! 30 min of cardio really can do wonders!
> 
> *Thanks, that sounds reassuring and makes me feel better, especially since it sounds like people were practically asking you on your way out of the hospital too. Irritating isn't it? *
> 
> ****************************************
> 
> good morning all! the thread has certainly slowed down from the beginning of the challenge! all the more reason to keep posting and reminding myself to make better choices. sue's question yesterday about what things we're doing to be better that day was a good one. it reminded me to drink more water. so glad i did. i actually went down 2 lbs from the day before. i feel better that i flushed out all the salty crap that i consumed over the weekend. and i made better food choices during the day yesterday.



I agree, I was wondering if it's just a big vacation week perhaps? Thanks for the compliment, some mornings I feel like my questions come easier than others and that some might sound lame. Glad it helped.



Worfiedoodles said:


> I had this long post with shoutouts to virtually everyone, and it went poof...so I'm just going to have to answer these questions in the interest of time. Sorry!  Let me just say:
> 
> *UGH!!!!!!!!!!!*  *Darn computers!*
> 
> Hot tea at the stand in Asia in AK; Welsh Dragon from Rose & Crown in Epcot.
> 
> *I've heard good things about the Welsh Dragon. I believe Tracey likes that one too. It's on my list of must trys for my next trip. *
> 
> I had a complicated answer for this one. Suffice it to say I would be alone but there would be people to operate rides and serve food and beverages, so I'd go to Epcot and do every little thing, even Ellen's Energy Adventure
> 
> *I don't remember if I've done that one before or not. I must have at some point.*
> 
> I'd be the Bride from the Haunted Mansion dressed for Christmas. Rare and people would be so psyched to see me!



I need to google that. I've never seen her dressed for Christmas before. 



Rose&Mike said:


> Sue--if you are not ready for a 2nd one then I say wait. And don't feel guilty. I had people say some stupid stuff to us cause we only had one--and the reality is he is a happy kid who will tell you he likes being an only child.
> 
> ******
> I hope everyone is having a great, on-plan day. I'm up a little so hoping to be back to maintain by Friday.



Thanks, for now we may be just having the little guy and I'm actually okay with it. If others aren't (in-laws) then they can have another one 

Thank you very much. I was embarassed to ask, but every time someone wrote OP, I thought to myself, what the heck is an OP day. Now I know 



mikamah said:


> The fireworks were great last night.  They put on an amazing show.  My brother headed home before the fireworks, but my sisters and some friends were here, so we ordered pizza for dinner, and had ice cream cones for dessert.  It was easier than grilling since I had worked yesterday, and cheaper since the house of pizza down the street has 3 dollar small cheese pizzas every tuesday, so 8 pizzas was 24 dollars.  You can't beat that.  I'm looking ahead to next year, the 3rd, the usual fireworks night is a tuesday, and maybe we'll do pizza instead of a bbq.



Wow, that is a good deal. DH likes their pizza and Londi's too. It's similar pizza in my book. How was the crowd. DS's teacher said it was just as crowded as usual. 



lisah0711 said:


> *Sue,* sorry it was so busy yesterday.    It is a short week!
> 
> Hello to everyone else!    Time to get ready for work.  Have a great OP day!



That's okay, today is too but for some reason I feel good b/c I'm getting a ton done. 

Have a great OP day yourself! Now that I know what it stands for 



DisneyKim68 said:


> Probably Halloween.  I usually have a big party, tons of food, and I go to other parties as well.  Not to mention all the candy!
> 
> 
> Disney QOTD - When is your favorite time/season to visit WDW and why? Is there something special that you can only do at that time of year?
> My favorite is Halloweentime at Disneyland.  I LOVE Halloween in case you didn't notice, lol!



That's my favorite time to go too. We're in MA, but I keep thinking I'd love to see Halloween and Christmas in DL. It's a much longer flight so probably not a weekend getaway, but some day I will make it there. I'd also like to try their Food & Wine event. Have you been to it before? 



dumbo_buddy said:


> and if dylan is an only child, he'll be in good company with that gals on the BL thread. lots of moms to only child boys here! i'm an only child. we're all fairly normal
> 
> *Thanks!*
> 
> we have always primarily been january visitors too. the weather is a nice treat from up north. yeah, sure, sometimes it's cold but it's still warmer than up here! this past january we took my aunt, uncle and their three kids and the weather was not only beautiful and comfortable but we missed a HUGE blizzard!
> 
> *Nice! That makes the trip even more worth while. *
> 
> the beauty of having young kids is that you don't have to worry about taking them out of school. i'm not looking forward to that day!
> 
> *Me neither. *
> 
> **********************
> by the way, DH STILL hasn't asked his boss about taking off for our WDW trip in september. i feel bad always asking him about it but i really want to know if we're going. i plan these vacations and think about them ALL THE TIME so i need to be let down quickly if it's a no. stupid work, always getting in the way of fun and funnel cakes



Oh, I'd be going nuts myself. I plan so far in advance and the threat of not knowing for sure would drive me batty 



RemembertheMagic98 said:


> Is it Wednesday already??? The short week just kills me!
> 
> Spoke with my sister last night and she went to the doc to get the pathology on the baby.  Unfortunately they had no news for her.  Doc said miscarriages just happen in the second trimester with no explanation but on the upside, everything looks to be in order for them to try again.  They need to wait 2 cycles (until she ovulates again) and then they begin again.  Of course they are nervous and very scared but my sis is a smart cookie and she knows that it is all in God's hands.  She just wishes they found something that she could do next time around to prevent this.  They have her on a different pre-natal vitamin and will do more frequent monitoring if she is blessed to get pregnant again.
> 
> I really need to do some running around today but I am still in my pjs!!! My back that was fabulous yesterday is not as fabulous today   It looks like I will have to hit the doc this week.  I need a physical anyway so it makes sense to go.  I really have been taking it easy so I think there is something more going on here.
> 
> Well, it's really getting humid on my deck and the sweat is getting on the computer keys!! that's my signal to get my butt in gear!
> Happy Wednesday my friends!



It's hot here as well. Better than rain I guess. Sorry that your DSis didn't get more concrete results, but she sounds hopeful and I hope it all works out for her in the end. I was monitored a lot and it gives you greater piece of mind. 



bellebookworm9 said:


> I completely understand this-I've not even taken the next trip yet, and I'm already planning one for December of 2012 or 2013!
> 
> *Ha! That's when I'm planning too. Dec. 2012! Maybe we'll be there at the same time *
> 
> Took the GRE this morning-thank goodness it's over! I got a 570 on the verbal and a 560 on the math, for a total of 1130.  Not as good as I was hoping, but definitely not too bad either. I think my essays were pretty darn good too, but I won't get the scores for that for another couple of weeks.



Best of luck with your results 



tigger813 said:


> Slept most of the evening on the couch again and then went right back to sleep when I got in bed. Woke up at 6 to Izzie having a wet bed and then cuddled on the couch with her before heading back to bed where I fell asleep at around 7:15. Slept off and on until 9:50! Man, I hope I'm caught up with sleep at this point. It felt good to sleep in. Girls were watching tv in the living room. Izzie and I ran to CVS and then the library. After that I came home and mowed the lawn. After that I contacted two of my clients to let them know that I'm back so they can schedule their next massages. Now it's time to make lunch for the girls and fold clothes and clean the kitchen. After that we will spend some time reading.



Sounds like you've been getting some well deserved sleep. Good job. 



Connie96 said:


> I meant to post this last week but never did for some reason... At my last doctor appt, the xray and mri show that my fracture has healed so I got off my crutches last week. I'll be starting PT next week to address some residual discomfort and strengthen the muscles around the fracture site to prevent future issues.
> 
> Thanks, Lisa! I am so excited I can hardly stand it. I've been working on the countdown thing quite a bit. I remember now why I don't do "crafty" things. I'm entirely too critical of my own work and I take something that should be simple and turn it into a major undertaking. It's coming along but, seriously, most people would have been DONE already. I'm planning to have it ready by this Saturday. If it actually turns out like the picture in my head, I'll post pics.



Yahoo for no more crutches  I am exactly the same when it comes to crafts.


----------



## DisneyKim68

> That's my favorite time to go too. We're in MA, but I keep thinking I'd love to see Halloween and Christmas in DL. It's a much longer flight so probably not a weekend getaway, but some day I will make it there. I'd also like to try their Food & Wine event. Have you been to it before?



No, unfortunately I haven't, and due to the refurbishment of California Adventure it was cancelled for 2011 and 2012, and possibly forever.


----------



## JacksLilWench

Connie96 said:


> I haven't been on the boards since last Friday and I was almost scared to open this thread.  I just quickly skimmed thru and, seven pages later, here I am.
> 
> I meant to post this last week but never did for some reason... At my last doctor appt, the xray and mri show that my fracture has healed so I got off my crutches last week. I'll be starting PT next week to address some residual discomfort and strengthen the muscles around the fracture site to prevent future issues.



We're in the same boat!  I started a new job (that I love ), but it is exhausting....and we lost our internet all weekend!  I was able to post at my DBF's house once, but I don't like to do that because I feel like I'm taking his computer away from him...not a feeling _I_ would want.

YAAAYYY!!!  No more crutches!!!!

Plus...I just haven't felt like doing anything for the last week, lol.  It's proving to be a difficult transition into the new job (even though everyone says I'm doing great, which is reassuring! ) so I've been trying to just hold down that fort for now.  But I have been staying on plan (for the most part ) and moving a LOT!!  I think besides sitting for lunch/break, I've sat down maybe an hour at work since last Thursday, haha!  So hopefully I'll have a loss to post this Friday 

Whew, it feels good to be back!


----------



## Princess Nancy

Hey Everyone!!!  

I am really struggling this week with my food. I just cant seem to get on a good schedule with the kids home. It sure is alot of work keeping them entertained! What is it with them always wanting to Sleep over either here or at a friends? hmmmmm. All the planning, driving, feeding, laundry! OH MY!!

That said, I am OP today but I feel cranky so I must be hungry! It is HOT out so I don't want to cook. Geez I am a baby today!

My Sis spent the day here. We wanted to make Tshirts for our Family Cruise but her YuDU machine just really was messing them up. So after 4 hours here today and days of stalking Michael's for supplies including 19 Tshirts in the right sizes and colors -- we are NOT doing matching shirts. Kids are sad, but sometimes you just have to let it go and move on.

My crutch this summer has been $1 drinks at McDonald's! I gave up Soda for Lent and did really well. But since i have been home from vaca I have been stopping at McD's for a Diet Coke. I don't know what it is about their soda but it really hits the spot! LOL!  Gotta Stop that!

Gotta Run...Have a great rest of the week! (see trying to improve my attitude )


----------



## tigger813

Took yet another nap this afternoon. I was reading and got to the point that I needed to sleep. Slept about an hour I think. Kids were reading and then playing quietly. They have been great about letting me catch up on sleep.

Watching Cupcake Wars now. 

I've been eating not very well today. I started off well but then had some orange chicken for lunch followed by watermelon sherbet. Then I had chips and spicy dip and a small piece of soft taco bake followed by a big dish of light mint chip ice cream. Also Brian made us some pineapple juice and coconut rum.

The good thing is that I'm going to get back to walking early in the morning with my neighbor next week. I also hope to start doing WATP again tomorrow. I have been drinking my water so hopefully that will help. Only a 30 minute client scheduled tomorrow evening so hopefully the girls and I can get some cleaning done in the house tomorrow. Having company on Saturday.

TTFN


----------



## dvccruiser76

Just did my intro Zumba on the Wii. This was about the 5th time in 2 weeks and I think I'm ready to bump up to the next level. The first few times I was drinking like made throughout but tonight I didn't need it, so I'm taking it as a sign that I'm not pushing myself enough. 

It is still a hot one out there. I got home, threw together dinner for me and DS while DH ran then we went and joined him for our usual after work walk. DS ate ham tonight. He tried it once a while ago but didn't care for it, but tonight he kept trying to take my sandwich too 

Anyway, I need to hit the showers, fold one load of laundry and change over the other then figure out how to do a mail merge for work. Luckily I can log on form home. I just hope that I can figure it out in less than an hour b/c I'm pooped tired. Why isn't there a sleepy emoticon?



DisneyKim68 said:


> No, unfortunately I haven't, and due to the refurbishment of California Adventure it was cancelled for 2011 and 2012, and possibly forever.



I did read that, but thought it was only temporary. I still like the looks of the haunted mansion nightmare before Christmas stuff I've seen. I also watched the special Diners Drive Ins and Dives host Guy Fieri's special in DL where he got to make the fresh candy canes and eat yummy Christmas flavored crepe's in DL. 



JacksLilWench said:


> We're in the same boat!  I started a new job (that I love ), but it is exhausting....and we lost our internet all weekend!  I was able to post at my DBF's house once, but I don't like to do that because I feel like I'm taking his computer away from him...not a feeling _I_ would want.



Welcome back  Glad to hear that the new job is going well. Jump right back on the wagon with the rest of us. There's plenty of room in here 



Princess Nancy said:


> I am really struggling this week with my food. I just cant seem to get on a good schedule with the kids home. It sure is alot of work keeping them entertained! What is it with them always wanting to Sleep over either here or at a friends? hmmmmm. All the planning, driving, feeding, laundry! OH MY!!
> 
> My crutch this summer has been $1 drinks at McDonald's! I gave up Soda for Lent and did really well. But since i have been home from vaca I have been stopping at McD's for a Diet Coke. I don't know what it is about their soda but it really hits the spot! LOL!  Gotta Stop that!



That's it! You must join the wagon with us too  I just read that $1 sign at McD's on our walk tonight and was very much tempted for a biggie diet coke since it's so darn hot out there. 



tigger813 said:


> Took yet another nap this afternoon. I was reading and got to the point that I needed to sleep. Slept about an hour I think. Kids were reading and then playing quietly. They have been great about letting me catch up on sleep.



Another nap? That's it, sign me up, I'm coming to your house tomorrow. I miss my naps on work days 



Okay enough yawning on my part. I'll be back in the morning. 

Hello to everyone that I've missed or that may be lurking and trying to catch up with previous posts 

Night night Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz............


----------



## tigger813

I think I'm just about caught up with my sleep!!!! In two nights I slept half of what I slept in 10 days!!!! Though I do think I will try and head to bed early tonight again!


----------



## my3princes

Thank you all for worrying about me, but I felt better today.  I think it may have been severe gas pains   I actually called my doctor and made an appointment for a check up for the end of the month.  I'll have blood work done on Saturday since it hasn't been done in 9 years.  I suspect that I may have a thyroid disorder as I've gained about 20 lbs over the last year and when I pulled up hypothyroid systems this morning I found that I have almost 100% of them.  Some I've had for decades and the doctor's have explained them away.  I suspect that if I connect the dots for the doctor he will see where I'm coming from.  My Dad has hypothyroidism so it really does make sense.


----------



## bellebookworm9

*Tracey*, I just want to say how happy it makes me that your kids go to the library all the time.  I was an avid reader as a child, and it seems to me that kids don't take advantage of libraries so much anymore. 

*Connie*, Yay for you being off the crutches! And I'm the same way about crafts. 

*Sue*, when and where are you planning for in Dec. 2012? If we go then, it would probably be the 13th-19th and I think we'll be staying at Beach Club Villas again, but possibly BWV.


Hi all...eating was really blah today. I had so much cereal. Literally, that's pretty much all I ate today. I had a frozen dinner for lunch and some watermelon. I'm getting hungry again so I'll be snacking on watermelon, cherries, and carrots later, and possibly some cheese and crackers. I did log everything I ate though, so I'd say that's progress. I also just finished Day 2, Week 5 of C25K and it went well. I did have to stop halfway through the second 8 minute run, but not because I was tired-my shoe came untied!  I'm thinking about signing up for the Erie County Fair 5K in mid-August. I _should_ be done with the initial C25K by the first week in August, and then I'd have another week to prep for the race. I'll have to see if I can make it work transportation wise!


----------



## my3princes

Good Morning.  I hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## dumbo_buddy

Princess Nancy said:


> Hey Everyone!!!
> 
> I am really struggling this week with my food. I just cant seem to get on a good schedule with the kids home. It sure is alot of work keeping them entertained! What is it with them always wanting to Sleep over either here or at a friends? hmmmmm. All the planning, driving, feeding, laundry! OH MY!!
> 
> That said, I am OP today but I feel cranky so I must be hungry! It is HOT out so I don't want to cook. Geez I am a baby today!
> 
> My Sis spent the day here. We wanted to make Tshirts for our Family Cruise but her YuDU machine just really was messing them up. So after 4 hours here today and days of stalking Michael's for supplies including 19 Tshirts in the right sizes and colors -- we are NOT doing matching shirts. Kids are sad, but sometimes you just have to let it go and move on.
> 
> My crutch this summer has been $1 drinks at McDonald's! I gave up Soda for Lent and did really well. But since i have been home from vaca I have been stopping at McD's for a Diet Coke. I don't know what it is about their soda but it really hits the spot! LOL!  Gotta Stop that!
> 
> Gotta Run...Have a great rest of the week! (see trying to improve my attitude )



hey, if your biggest crutch is a diet coke, i'd say you're doing pretty good. how about the rest of us (ok just me) who have been slamming down hot dogs and other crap all summer?? lol! 

what is a yudu machine? i kinda sorta would like to have a matching shirt day at WDW with DH and DS but i have a feeling DH would object or even i would start to feel weird. but, it's disney! you're supposed to be a little corny when you're there, right??



dvccruiser76 said:


> Just did my intro Zumba on the Wii. This was about the 5th time in 2 weeks and I think I'm ready to bump up to the next level. The first few times I was drinking like made throughout but tonight I didn't need it, so I'm taking it as a sign that I'm not pushing myself enough.
> 
> It is still a hot one out there. I got home, threw together dinner for me and DS while DH ran then we went and joined him for our usual after work walk. DS ate ham tonight. He tried it once a while ago but didn't care for it, but tonight he kept trying to take my sandwich too



i'm jealous of your meat eating DS. mine will absolutely not let meat pass his lips. it's so annoying. i give it to him every night and he just won't eat it. 

good luck stepping it up on the zumba workouts!! if you're ready then you should totally go for it!



my3princes said:


> Thank you all for worrying about me, but I felt better today.  I think it may have been severe gas pains   I actually called my doctor and made an appointment for a check up for the end of the month.  I'll have blood work done on Saturday since it hasn't been done in 9 years.  I suspect that I may have a thyroid disorder as I've gained about 20 lbs over the last year and when I pulled up hypothyroid systems this morning I found that I have almost 100% of them.  Some I've had for decades and the doctor's have explained them away.  I suspect that if I connect the dots for the doctor he will see where I'm coming from.  My Dad has hypothyroidism so it really does make sense.




 i hope it's not your thyroid. big ugh to that! i always have my thyroid tested by my endocrinologist and luckily mine's a-ok. i have PCOS and insulin resistance so i have to take metformin. thryoid stuff is a toughie! glad you're going to the doc though - always good to know what's going on with your body!



bellebookworm9 said:


> Hi all...eating was really blah today. I had so much cereal. Literally, that's pretty much all I ate today. I had a frozen dinner for lunch and some watermelon. I'm getting hungry again so I'll be snacking on watermelon, cherries, and carrots later, and possibly some cheese and crackers. I did log everything I ate though, so I'd say that's progress. I also just finished Day 2, Week 5 of C25K and it went well. I did have to stop halfway through the second 8 minute run, but not because I was tired-my shoe came untied!  I'm thinking about signing up for the Erie County Fair 5K in mid-August. I _should_ be done with the initial C25K by the first week in August, and then I'd have another week to prep for the race. I'll have to see if I can make it work transportation wise!



you should totally sign up for the 5k!!! you will totally be ready for it! the adrenaline you'll feel during the race will get you to the finish line! plus, it's a great way to celebrate finishing the program! when i started c25k last june i signed up for the race for the cure in central park. it was awesome!!!

************************************

good morning all. slept pretty good til about 2:30am last night when i woke up having to pee (story of my life these days). then munchkin #2 decided to go on a kicking spree and kept me tossing and turning for the rest of the night. oh well. 

i don't have time for a long post. i need to get DS dressed and leave at 7 for my ultrasound downtown. it's the big 20 week one so should be fun to see the little one for an extended amount of time. plus they can confirm that he is in fact a boy! lol! 

have a great day everyone


----------



## mikamah

good morning!

Hugs to everyone in need today.

I was so tired last night, I did come and read back the past few days posts and caught up with everyone, but didn't feel like posting.   Ds was also very tired so we went to bed at 9 after some wii wheel of fortune.  He and my niece were playing it over the weekend, and kept getting mad at me for giving answers, so I figured I needed to play myself.  

I think not posting was probably because I had another day totally off program.  I didn't get to the grocery store, so finished off the pasta and potato salad for dinner, with some cadbury candy my friend's family from ireland had brought over tuesday.  Also, no exercise. 

I am so inspired by *Nancy* getting out there yesterday for a walk in this  heat 20 weeks pregnant pushing your 2 year old, and I could barely get myself up off the couch.   Today, I was tempted to lay in bed for another half hour hitting the snooze but thought of Nancy, and bellbookworm getting in the c25k, and got up and did 30 min watp while I watched the news.  So at least today, I am starting my day off right, and after work will go to market basket and stock up on good, healthy food for the weekend. 

*Sue*- That's great you could see the fireworks from your 3rd floor.  They were awesome, and the park was filled and it seemed to me that it was just as crowded as normal at the park, but the streets walking down were not as crowded, and the crowd did disperse pretty quickly, and the neighborhood quieted down much more quickly than when it's held on the 3rd.  Our neighbors had used all their fireworks up on the 3rd.  And thanks a lot for not helping me finish the congo bars for breakfast.  That's why you're so slim and healthy!!  

*Tracey*- glad you had a smooth transition home.  Must be so nice to be home with the girls and dh, but so hard to be away from your folks.  I think of you a lot and pray that everything goes smoothly for your whole family.

*Dona*- So sorry to hear about your nephew.   Sending prayers their way.  
Your new york trip sounded awesome.  We did ellen's starlight diner too, and it was fun.  I think we shared a pitcher of sangria, and were down stairs, but the kids were about 7, and loved it.  The waiters were great with them. 

*Karen*- I hope your back is feeling better soon, and a big hug to you on your rough day the other day.  I know how you feel, being alone, and not having someone take care of you even if only for a little while.  It's tough sometimes, but you are a beautiful woman, and one day I hope you will meet someone who will be your perfect match, and make you very happy.  But until then, live life to the fullest, have as much fun as your can, and remember, it's better to be alone than with the wrong person.  Oh, and I'm out on my porch right now.  It's beautiful this morning. 

*Nancy*- good luck at the u/s today.  I remember that big u/s being so clear.  I was thinking recently, I need to find those us pics and show michael.  We had a great one right between the legs showing he was a boy, and michael would get a kick out of that.  

Hello to everyone else!!  

Thanks to Sue for coaching this busy week.  I loved reading all the qotd answers, and will be back later to actually answer some of them. 

Have a great day!!


----------



## pinkle

good Morning everyone!!!!!
I know tomorrow is weigh in and since I've been really focused on my exercise this week and doing pretty well with my eatine I thought I would have a sneak peek.......I couldn't wait to see what the scale said!!!! Well, before I fall into a deep depression let me tell you (as I eat my low fat cottage cheese and apple for breakfast) I am UP a pound.


----------



## dvccruiser76

Good morning everyone  It looks like it's going to be another nice one again today. Anyone heading to the beach? 



tigger813 said:


> I think I'm just about caught up with my sleep!!!! In two nights I slept half of what I slept in 10 days!!!! Though I do think I will try and head to bed early tonight again!



Wow, you don't realize how much sleep you miss until you look at it in that light. Wowser! 



my3princes said:


> Thank you all for worrying about me, but I felt better today.  I think it may have been severe gas pains   I actually called my doctor and made an appointment for a check up for the end of the month.  I'll have blood work done on Saturday since it hasn't been done in 9 years.  I suspect that I may have a thyroid disorder as I've gained about 20 lbs over the last year and when I pulled up hypothyroid systems this morning I found that I have almost 100% of them.  Some I've had for decades and the doctor's have explained them away.  I suspect that if I connect the dots for the doctor he will see where I'm coming from.  My Dad has hypothyroidism so it really does make sense.



9 years seems like a really long time, they don't do it every year? I was rather annoyed at my last physical b/c they always do labs and she said it wasn't necessary and if she needed them I could have them done after so then at my appt. she gives me a lab slip. Grrr... why didn't they just have me do them before, so she could go over them? I called for my DH too b/c his appt. is next week, so I'm checking the mail for the forms daily. Very irksome 



bellebookworm9 said:


> *Tracey*, I just want to say how happy it makes me that your kids go to the library all the time.  I was an avid reader as a child, and it seems to me that kids don't take advantage of libraries so much anymore.
> 
> *I agree, I can't wait to take DS there. It just seems like all the readings/programs for kids are done Mon-Thurs when I'm working. I wish they had something on a Friday. *
> 
> *Sue*, when and where are you planning for in Dec. 2012? If we go then, it would probably be the 13th-19th and I think we'll be staying at Beach Club Villas again, but possibly BWV.
> 
> *It looks like Dec. 1st - 8th 2012. I'm a DVC member and the discounts for MVMCP seem to be late Nov. & early Dec. plus my DH hates crowds so I figure the earlier in Dec. the better. We're going for the BWV b/c it's my home resort and I can book it 11 months out. Plus I like being able to walk to Epcot and DHS/MGM. *
> 
> Hi all...eating was really blah today. I had so much cereal. Literally, that's pretty much all I ate today. I had a frozen dinner for lunch and some watermelon. I'm getting hungry again so I'll be snacking on watermelon, cherries, and carrots later, and possibly some cheese and crackers. I did log everything I ate though, so I'd say that's progress. I also just finished Day 2, Week 5 of C25K and it went well. I did have to stop halfway through the second 8 minute run, but not because I was tired-my shoe came untied!  I'm thinking about signing up for the Erie County Fair 5K in mid-August. I _should_ be done with the initial C25K by the first week in August, and then I'd have another week to prep for the race. I'll have to see if I can make it work transportation wise!



Good job with your C25K! I don't think cereal is too bad in moderation. I'm a huge cereal fan myself 



dumbo_buddy said:


> i'm jealous of your meat eating DS. mine will absolutely not let meat pass his lips. it's so annoying. i give it to him every night and he just won't eat it.
> 
> *Does your DS do veggies? Dylan will not. Drives me nuts *
> 
> ************************************
> 
> good morning all. slept pretty good til about 2:30am last night when i woke up having to pee (story of my life these days). then munchkin #2 decided to go on a kicking spree and kept me tossing and turning for the rest of the night. oh well.



Keep us posted on your US. Hope the little guy cooperates 



mikamah said:


> I was so tired last night, I did come and read back the past few days posts and caught up with everyone, but didn't feel like posting.   Ds was also very tired so we went to bed at 9 after some wii wheel of fortune.  He and my niece were playing it over the weekend, and kept getting mad at me for giving answers, so I figured I needed to play myself.
> 
> *Me too, there must be something in the air. The hot weather perhaps? *
> 
> *Sue*- That's great you could see the fireworks from your 3rd floor.  They were awesome, and the park was filled and it seemed to me that it was just as crowded as normal at the park, but the streets walking down were not as crowded, and the crowd did disperse pretty quickly, and the neighborhood quieted down much more quickly than when it's held on the 3rd.  Our neighbors had used all their fireworks up on the 3rd.  And thanks a lot for not helping me finish the congo bars for breakfast.  That's why you're so slim and healthy!!
> 
> *I just hide it well, I'm actually up almost 8 pounds, so I'm trying to buckle down again. *



Are you walking tomorrow morning at all? 



pinkle said:


> good Morning everyone!!!!!
> I know tomorrow is weigh in and since I've been really focused on my exercise this week and doing pretty well with my eatine I thought I would have a sneak peek.......I couldn't wait to see what the scale said!!!! Well, before I fall into a deep depression let me tell you (as I eat my low fat cottage cheese and apple for breakfast) I am UP a pound.



Ugh, I did the same and expected a bigger loss, so Zumba level 2 I go tonight


----------



## dvccruiser76

*QOTD - What's the one food that haunts you the most while dieting and do you think you can go without it for a whole week? Let's make it a goal to not eat any of it from now til next Thursday and see if we can do it and report back on how you feel if you do or don't make it all week. *

*
Disney QOTD - Since we're depriving ourselves of the one food that haunt's us for a week, what is your favorite dish/food in WDW? And isn't it funny how you can go without it for so long and still be okay  *


----------



## dvccruiser76

dvccruiser76 said:


> *QOTD - What's the one food that haunts you the most while dieting and do you think you can go without it for a whole week? Let's make it a goal to not eat any of it from now til next Thursday and see if we can do it and report back on how you feel if you do or don't make it all week. *
> 
> *
> My haunt is chocolate in any way, shape and form , but I will swear off of it until next week even if I can only smell it. *
> 
> *
> Disney QOTD - Since we're depriving ourselves of the one food that haunt's us for a week, what is your favorite dish/food in WDW? And isn't it funny how you can go without it for so long and still be okay  *



Man, there are so many things to choose from, but I'm going to go with my new favorite, the brownie creme sandwich from Earl of Sandwich. I had one on May 21st, 2011, and won't have another one until December 1, 2012 when I go back to Disney. That's a whole 17 months, over a year and a half, 560 days to be exact  But I CAN DO IT!


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

dumbo_buddy said:


> i don't have time for a long post. i need to get DS dressed and leave at 7 for my ultrasound downtown. it's the big 20 week one so should be fun to see the little one for an extended amount of time. plus they can confirm that he is in fact a boy! lol!
> 
> have a great day everyone



Good luck nancy!



dvccruiser76 said:


> *QOTD - What's the one food that haunts you the most while dieting and do you think you can go without it for a whole week? Let's make it a goal to not eat any of it from now til next Thursday and see if we can do it and report back on how you feel if you do or don't make it all week. *
> 
> *
> Disney QOTD - Since we're depriving ourselves of the one food that haunt's us for a week, what is your favorite dish/food in WDW? And isn't it funny how you can go without it for so long and still be okay  *



It sounds crazy but the one "thing" that haunts me is ice tea.  The sweet kind.  I can do without it but it seems once I slip and have some I cant stop.  I dont keep any ice tea mix in the house anymore.

I dont really have one favorite dish at WDW.  I would say my favorite meal by far is ohana's.  I think I love it so much because I do have to go years without it so it makes it all the better when I get there.

**********************************************************
Gosh I have been so busy this week.  My kids are maniacs and are constantly needing to be active.  Everytime I think I have a minute to hop on here there are right by my side asking me to move onto the next adventure.  I am enjoying my time off though.

Eating on the other hand has been horrible once again.  It seems like I did good then TOM came and everything falls apart.  I need to get myself in gear again and then make a promise to myself that I will not let TOM sabotage me next month.

Today I am taking the boys over to my BFF's house.  She has 2 girls the same age so they will be kept busy for awhile.  She is going to keep an eye on them for me while I go into work for a meeting.  Yes you read that right I have the week off but I have to go into work.  These are times that my job annoys me but its a job so I shouldnt complain.  Actually I just got my anniversary card from my network in the mail.  15 years at the same office.  I started as a file clerk...medical assistant...office coordinator....site manager....senior practice manager....soon to be associate practice director....hows that for 15 years.  Gosh when I reflect on what Ive done I am pretty proud of myself.  

Thank you Sue for coaching this week.  Sorry I wasnt on more to chat.  Oh btw you had todays QOTD listed as Friday.  It totally confused me since I have been off this week and I thought I missed a day.

Have a great day LOSERS!!!!


----------



## snowangel72

Just popping in to say I am having a GREAT week!!!! Eating super healthy and getting loads of exercise. Whooo hoooo! It feels so so great.


----------



## pinkle

dvccruiser76 said:


> *QOTD - What's the one food that haunts you the most while dieting and do you think you can go without it for a whole week? Let's make it a goal to not eat any of it from now til next Thursday and see if we can do it and report back on how you feel if you do or don't make it all week. *
> 
> *
> Disney QOTD - Since we're depriving ourselves of the one food that haunt's us for a week, what is your favorite dish/food in WDW? And isn't it funny how you can go without it for so long and still be okay  *



#1.....I would have to say Peanut butter on toast!!!!! I think if I could avoid bread I would be doing sooo much better
#2..........WDW fav...that's a tough one..anything form Main Street Bakery!


----------



## dumbo_buddy

QOTD - What's the one food that haunts you the most while dieting and do you think you can go without it for a whole week? Let's make it a goal to not eat any of it from now til next Thursday and see if we can do it and report back on how you feel if you do or don't make it all week.

PIZZA!! we typically have pizza every friday night. it is SO hard to say no to it. it's so good and so easy to get! we have like 5 pizza places within half a mile of us! and if you've ever had nyc pizza, you know it's good! 

i did food shopping yesterday and plan on making something tomorrow instead of ordering pizza!


Disney QOTD - Since we're depriving ourselves of the one food that haunt's us for a week, what is your favorite dish/food in WDW? And isn't it funny how you can go without it for so long and still be okay

gosh, this is a GREAT question!!! i don't know if i can pick just one favorite. everything in disney tastes so good! even the bad burgers taste great! i know i can get funnel cake alot of places but i really like it at disney! especially in january when it's a little chilly. that warm funnel cake hits the spot and is an instant 2 pounds added to my butt!

or, a german pretzel and a bier. that's what i love. or a frozen margarita. ok, i can't pick just one thing!

*************************
back from my big ultrasound and everything is perfect! it is SO great going into these appointments and hearing that all is good and normal and i DON'T have to come back! with my first, i had to go in for growth scans all the time and was on bed rest for 10 weeks b/c there was an issue with the umbilical cord insertion and he wasn't growing all that well. this time the tech told me the little guy (still a boy!) weighs 12 oz and is in the 57th percentile aka NORMAL!!! 

it's amazing how babies can just happen and grow when you aren't planning it! after all the pills and shots and tests and m/c's and tears that i had to get to thomas i feel like i deserve a nice healthy normal pregnancy 

didn't get my walk in though. by the time i got home it was already very hot and humid out. i should get off the couch and take thomas to the pool for a little though. but i'm tired! wah!


----------



## bellebookworm9

dvccruiser76 said:


> *QOTD - What's the one food that haunts you the most while dieting and do you think you can go without it for a whole week? Let's make it a goal to not eat any of it from now til next Thursday and see if we can do it and report back on how you feel if you do or don't make it all week. *
> 
> *
> Disney QOTD - Since we're depriving ourselves of the one food that haunt's us for a week, what is your favorite dish/food in WDW? And isn't it funny how you can go without it for so long and still be okay  *



Well, as I've discovered, sugary cereal is a problem. But I'm working on the "in moderation" technique. Nothing really seems to haunt me so much that I just can't stop eating it; I have frozen yogurt a few times a week and only 1/2 cup, so I don't feel guilty about it.

Haha, some ladies from the DIS also going in October have formed a facebook group, and we were just discussing this last night! 

On my list (yeah, I'm aware of how much unhealthy stuff is here):
~Make your own pretzels from Goofy's
~Earl of Sandwich
~School bread
~Turkey sandwich & strawberry shortcake from Sunshine Seasons

And today is my 3 month mark until Disney. Right around now, we should be sitting down at Beaches & Cream.  And we'll share a burger and a No Way Jose (or some other tasty treat). I guess that's something that makes our trips a little healthier-we share everything!


----------



## RemembertheMagic98

dumbo_buddy said:


> i kinda sorta would like to have a matching shirt day at WDW with DH and DS but i have a feeling DH would object or even i would start to feel weird. but, it's disney! you're supposed to be a little corny when you're there, right??



Nancy, If I could figure out how to furnish you with a picture of our matching shirts for Disney I would!!  I got them from Itsy (don't remember the vendor) and gave them to everyone at Christmas (we went in February).  I made them all open them at the same time!!  Brady still wears his to school  They are navy and have a madras plaid Mickey head and each of our names on our shirts under the head.

So, yes, we are corny too.  My dBIL loved them so much that he wants us to have shirts for each day next time we go....maybe a bit much for us 




mikamah said:


> good morning!
> 
> Hugs to everyone in need today.
> 
> I was so tired last night, I did come and read back the past few days posts and caught up with everyone, but didn't feel like posting.   Ds was also very tired so we went to bed at 9 after some wii wheel of fortune.  He and my niece were playing it over the weekend, and kept getting mad at me for giving answers, so I figured I needed to play myself.
> 
> I think not posting was probably because I had another day totally off program.  I didn't get to the grocery store, so finished off the pasta and potato salad for dinner, with some cadbury candy my friend's family from ireland had brought over tuesday.  Also, no exercise.
> 
> 
> *Karen*- I hope your back is feeling better soon, and a big hug to you on your rough day the other day.  I know how you feel, being alone, and not having someone take care of you even if only for a little while.  It's tough sometimes, but you are a beautiful woman, and one day I hope you will meet someone who will be your perfect match, and make you very happy.  But until then, live life to the fullest, have as much fun as your can, and remember, it's better to be alone than with the wrong person.  Oh, and I'm out on my porch right now.  It's beautiful this morning.
> 
> Have a great day!!



Thanks Kathy   i needed the support!!  Just getting older and the pickins are really slim in the guy department at this age.

Yup, I am on my deck with a cup of coffee and the computer...does it get better than this on a weekday morning?? Or any morning for that matter!

Hang in there with the eating slip.  I am so ashamed of myself to even send Dona my weigh in when I have a bad week, but I have learned that I have to do it for ME!  My eating has been ok this week but my lack of exercise (darn back) has been a killer to me dropping pounds.  I'm with you in the battle and I know we will win the war!!



pinkle said:


> good Morning everyone!!!!!
> I know tomorrow is weigh in and since I've been really focused on my exercise this week and doing pretty well with my eatine I thought I would have a sneak peek.......I couldn't wait to see what the scale said!!!! Well, before I fall into a deep depression let me tell you (as I eat my low fat cottage cheese and apple for breakfast) I am UP a pound.


GRRRRR! I know that feeling!!  You think you have done everything right and have been sooo good and the scale whammies you!  Just remember, sometimes you gain muscle and that may lead to better fat burning and a larger loss later. Hang in there!!



dvccruiser76 said:


> *QOTD - What's the one food that haunts you the most while dieting and do you think you can go without it for a whole week? Let's make it a goal to not eat any of it from now til next Thursday and see if we can do it and report back on how you feel if you do or don't make it all week. *
> 
> *
> Disney QOTD - Since we're depriving ourselves of the one food that haunt's us for a week, what is your favorite dish/food in WDW? And isn't it funny how you can go without it for so long and still be okay  *


Ice cream.  Since I have gone mostly gluten free, my sweet treat has been ice cream and I really shouldn't be eating it.  On an interesting note, I can't stand anything with splenda in it so "sugarfree" ice cream, gum, etc tastes really bad to me.  I was a sweet-n-low girl for years and stopped it cold turkey 2 months ago (no artificial sweetener packets at all) and I have lost my taste for it.  Guess that is good news!

To keep with my ice cream motif...Dole Whip...oh how I miss you Dole Whip!!



mommyof2Pirates said:


> Gosh I have been so busy this week.  My kids are maniacs and are constantly needing to be active.  Everytime I think I have a minute to hop on here there are right by my side asking me to move onto the next adventure.  I am enjoying my time off though.
> 
> Eating on the other hand has been horrible once again.  It seems like I did good then TOM came and everything falls apart.  I need to get myself in gear again and then make a promise to myself that I will not let TOM sabotage me next month.
> 
> Today I am taking the boys over to my BFF's house.  She has 2 girls the same age so they will be kept busy for awhile.  She is going to keep an eye on them for me while I go into work for a meeting.  Yes you read that right I have the week off but I have to go into work.  These are times that my job annoys me but its a job so I shouldnt complain.  Actually I just got my anniversary card from my network in the mail.  15 years at the same office.  I started as a file clerk...medical assistant...office coordinator....site manager....senior practice manager....soon to be associate practice director....hows that for 15 years.  Gosh when I reflect on what Ive done I am pretty proud of myself.
> 
> Thank you Sue for coaching this week.  Sorry I wasnt on more to chat.  Oh btw you had todays QOTD listed as Friday.  It totally confused me since I have been off this week and I thought I missed a day.
> 
> Have a great day LOSERS!!!!


Nice progression at work!!!  Congrats on the anniversary too!!



snowangel72 said:


> Just popping in to say I am having a GREAT week!!!! Eating super healthy and getting loads of exercise. Whooo hoooo! It feels so so great.


YEA!!!!!



dumbo_buddy said:


> back from my big ultrasound and everything is perfect! it is SO great going into these appointments and hearing that all is good and normal and i DON'T have to come back! with my first, i had to go in for growth scans all the time and was on bed rest for 10 weeks b/c there was an issue with the umbilical cord insertion and he wasn't growing all that well. this time the tech told me the little guy (still a boy!) weighs 12 oz and is in the 57th percentile aka NORMAL!!!
> 
> it's amazing how babies can just happen and grow when you aren't planning it! after all the pills and shots and tests and m/c's and tears that i had to get to thomas i feel like i deserve a nice healthy normal pregnancy
> 
> didn't get my walk in though. by the time i got home it was already very hot and humid out. i should get off the couch and take thomas to the pool for a little though. but i'm tired! wah!



YEA for the little boy that is growing so perfectly!!  You so deserve it after all you went through the first time!!  The heat is creeping up (a am really beginning to sweat here!!) so keep yourself cool little momma!  Have fun at the pool!

*************************************
Lazy day in store today!!  I have a wonderful meeting with my client last night ....and $200 under the table to boot!  Mamma wants a new pair of SHOES!  Actually I am shopping for something to wear for the party this Saturday since I am the birthday girl (at least one of them!).  I hope it come with a matching crown....lol! JK!!  Just heading over to TJMaxx to see if they have anything new and maybe a trip to Target...they never have anything fashionable in the actual store that my ****s fit in that doesn't look like a potato sack!!

Scrapbooking with my girls this evening should be fun but they need to stop bringing snacks!!!  It looks like we will get takeout from the Thai place that gives us a big discount (and they do it all gluten free for me!).  I'm going to try to make my own g-f bread.  I have the mix and a bread maker that has never been used.  There is supposed to be a g-f setting on the machine???  I better read the directions first!

Happy Thursday! Make great choices my friends!!!


----------



## lovetoscrap

Hi!  I have finally found about 2 minutes to stop in.  By default I have dropped out of the challenge (haven't been able to send anything in for at least 2 weeks, probably more?).  I just wanted to let you all know that I haven't give up but as I was afraid of, the summer is just too crazy for me to get online much.  And I will be on vacation for 2 weeks with no internet access.  My goal right now is just to maintain as much as I can this summer and then when the kids are back in school and my days again have a routine and I have the time to devote focusing on me I will work on the next 20 pounds.

Just wanted to let you all know that I haven't dropped off the earth and I miss you and I will be back!    Enjoy the rest of the summer and keep making great choices.


----------



## bellebookworm9

dumbo_buddy said:


> i kinda sorta would like to have a matching shirt day at WDW with DH and DS but i have a feeling DH would object or even i would start to feel weird. but, it's disney! you're supposed to be a little corny when you're there, right??








We were corny people!  We had them made at Downtown Disney last year; I think for between $25-$30 you got the shirt in the color of your choice, the picture and up to 4 lines of writing. This was taken on our departure day. I plan to have some made again this year, with a Halloween/F&WF theme, but I have to look into places that will print them without getting into trouble for "copyrighted" work.


----------



## dumbo_buddy

hi losers!!

here's a little plug for my family: 

my uncle michael is a food editor for family circle magazine. his food is always featured in the magazine and it's always awesome (you should come to our family holiday meals...yum!!). anyway, this month's magazine has his recipe on the front cover (buffalo chicken salad) and inside is a bunch of healthy do-ahead meals of his. 

check it out next time you're in the check out line at your grocery store. healthy, quick, and summer recipes are right up our alley, right??


----------



## DisneyKim68

dumbo_buddy said:


> hi losers!!
> 
> here's a little plug for my family:
> 
> my uncle michael is a food editor for family circle magazine. his food is always featured in the magazine and it's always awesome (you should come to our family holiday meals...yum!!). anyway, this month's magazine has his recipe on the front cover (buffalo chicken salad) and inside is a bunch of healthy do-ahead meals of his.
> 
> check it out next time you're in the check out line at your grocery store. healthy, quick, and summer recipes are right up our alley, right??



I have that issue sitting on my table to make that recipe next week! Looks so yummy!


----------



## tigger813

Hello,

Been quite a day here! Woke up to find out that somebody torched 3 of our school buses last night. They have surveilance video so hopefully they will catch the idiots!!!! The people were shooting off fireworks and 3 of our buses caught on fire! Makes me angry.

I got some cleaning done and then we went to CVS and Shaw's for a few things. After that we picked up the girls dance photos which came out AMAZING! If Brian can help me I will try and post the photos later. I think the one of the two of them is the best we've ever gotten!

Then we came home and had lunch and watched tv and then spent time reading and I, once again, took a nap! Reading always helps me get some needed sleep. I'm reading a Danielle Steele novel that I'm enjoying but when I read I get very tired. 

We had chicken yellow curry for supper and are watching the news and the HGTV show that tuns a backyard into a Disney yard. It's really cool! Not sure what we will watch tonight or play. My client canceled so I don't have to go out. Ash does want to go to the library for an event but I really just want to stay home. I did speak to a client of mine who invited me to do some chair massage at her tack shop at the end of the month so I'm excited about that! SO tonight's not a complete loss.

Talked to Mom this morning and she was feeling lousy. She said her tongue is all red and she couldn't eat last night due to the thrush. She just can't catch a break. I told her to call me when she wants to talk so I don't wake her or catch her at a bad time.

Have a great night! I did so so today. I never got around to working out today but hopefully will get up tomorrow to do that. I plan on totally getting back OP next week!

TTFN


----------



## pjlla

Happy Thursday evening friends!  I'm back!

We had a fabulous time on the Cape over the 4th and actually returned about 24 hours ago, but have been busy with some stuff here and this has been my first opportunity to check the computer (and the 149 unread emails I had waiting.... and that doesn't include Disboard emails!!).

Overall it was a fabulous vacation.  Sunday's weather was very overcast, but we stayed at my SIL's house and kind of had a lazy day playing games and watching movies (after the kids went tubing and water skiing in the morning).  Monday and Tuesday were absolutely beautiful.... super sunny, warm, breezy.... just the way the 4th (and 5th) should be!  As usual, I really enjoyed being with my in-laws.... I have a great relationship with all of them and we really all enjoy each other's company.

On the food front, I am pretty well satisfied with my choices.  I stayed pretty much OP on Saturday (except for a few bites  of DS's  nonfat frozen yogurt from Costco and a cheesecake sample!!  ),  Sunday was really good.... a few more carbs than I had planned, but they were the right kind of carbs (whole wheat pizza with roasted veggies and goat cheese) and I skipped the ice cream sundaes.  On second thought I did have a glass of a merlot spritzer kind of thing that was FORCED into my hand before dinner!!  And I had a few pieces of grilled white potatoe with dinner.  But those were really the biggest off-plan things for that day. 

Monday I had a great OP breakfast and lunch, but started my holiday indulges mid-afternoon with a fun-size chocolate bar and a handful of trail mix.  A few glasses of white wine with a really nice dinner (bourbon steak tips, brown rice salad, green salad), a square inch of chocolate birthday cake and 2 s'mores while watching fireworks and  my day was done!  Tuesday was totally OP, but probably went a bit over calories, but really watched the sugar and carbs and such.  

I did walk/run Saturday, Sunday, Monday, skipped Tuesday cause my knee was feeling funny, and Wednesday I had the best of intentions, but the morning got away from me.

Overall the things that worked out/helped the most......

the dozen hardboiled eggs, low carb pita, sugar-free natural peanut butter, hummus, baby carrots,strawberries and blueberries, and greek yogurt that I brought along.

I had three hardboiled eggwhites for breakfast every day.  One day I had a greek yogurt with it, another day I had put the eggs in a half of a low carb pita, another day I had a half a pita with a tsp of the peanut butter.  And every day I made a big fruit salad (for everyone) of the strawberries and blueberries we brought along.  (We also brough cherries but the kids polished them off day one!)

I had hummus and carrots whenever I was feeling hungry.  THank goodness most of the family loves hummus, because it was in every fridge!  I also brought along babybel cheese..... it was good, but not nearly filling enough.

There was green salad available at nearly every meal, so that was helpful too.  

One evening I treated myself to an greek yogurt and a cup of green tea as a "reward" for skipping the chocolate ice cream sundaes!  It was nice to have something to look forward to.

Overall, I'd say it was a pretty successful holiday.  I was feeling pretty good and "slim" on Wednesday, but of course, woke up with an unexpected visit from Mother Nature this morning, so not sure how that will translate on the scale.  But no matter WHAT the scale shows tomorrow, I will know that I had a successful holiday!!  A perfect balance of healthy, guilt-free eating, and a few splurges to make it feel special!!

I haven't taken the time to catch up with you all yet, but I will try to at least read back a page or two and see how you all have been.  

Just a few notes to folks I've been thinking of..........

Tracey.... hope you made it back home safely to the arms of your daughters and husband.  I'm sure they were happy to have you back.  HOpe your mom is doing okay.

Maria..... our "pact" had a BIG impact on my eating/thinking over the holiday!  Thanks!!  

Kathy.... hope that the street party was fun!  

Laura......I've got your eggplant gratin in the oven RIGHT NOW!!  I'll let you know how it turns out!  (Don't feel too bad if it is a lousy report.... I'm a terrible cook and have been know to make a disaster of "no-fail" recipes in the past!)

Rose.... did I tell you DD has been using Kinesio tape for her shoulders?  I'll tell you more about it later.

Nancy.... how's the bambino?  You been feeling okay I hope??

Okay..... that's all for now!  I missed you all SO MUCH!  Really I did!  

I'll be back later tonight or early tomorrow hopefully...................P


----------



## DisneyKim68

> QOTD - What's the one food that haunts you the most while dieting and do you think you can go without it for a whole week? Let's make it a goal to not eat any of it from now til next Thursday and see if we can do it and report back on how you feel if you do or don't make it all week.



Usually chocolate, but surprisingly I haven't really been craving it all that much this time around.



> Disney QOTD - Since we're depriving ourselves of the one food that haunt's us for a week, what is your favorite dish/food in WDW? And isn't it funny how you can go without it for so long and still be okay



My favorite isn't in WDW, but DL, and it's the beignets at Ralph Brennan's Jazz Kitchen in Downtown Disney.  One of my favorite things during Christmas is getting hot chocolate and beignets and watching the fireworks and the snow on main street.


----------



## pjlla

dumbo_buddy said:


> Me again
> 
> so i know i'm not the coach this week but i feel like Aunt Ann has a really good quote posted today and i just had to share:
> 
> There are really only two requirements when it comes to exercise. One is that you do it. The other is that you continue to do it. ~The New Glucose Revolution for Diabetes by Jennie Brand-Miller, Kaye Foster-Powell, Stephen Colagiuri, Alan W. Barclay
> 
> she then posted that she's got an 8am pilates class today in case anyone's wondering



Love this quote!



RemembertheMagic98 said:


> ***********
> Good Monday to all!
> 
> My pity party is over. The rest of the day was ok yesterday.  I went to the pool for an hour and a half to relax.  The tylenol finally kicked in and I felt a little better.  My aunt suggested that it may not be back pain but a kidney stone   That is not sounding very good.  She suggested drinking lots of water...HA, now I HAVE to drink water to feel better!! Today I feel ok but still have a twinge in my back.  I'm going to pass on my trainer tomorrow, drink more water today and if I feel ok, try for a walk tonight when the heat goes down.  I need to get back to exercising!!!
> 
> I've been slacking on my writing this week...need to get back in the groove. I'm thinking of going to my complex pool for the day and get some reading and writing done.  Maybe the pool will make my back feel better too!
> 
> Off to PM Dona with the bad news and get my suit on!!



HOpe the back pain feels better soon!  HOpefully it is just a pulled muscle and NOT a kidney stone!



donac said:


> We just got a phone call from my sil about my dnephew. I feel bad for him but I also feel bad for my dh because he is getting involved in something that he was involved with over 20 years ago.
> 
> His one sister was diagnosed as a manic/depressive over 20 years ago. We tried to help her to make it easier on his parents. we paid a couple of her bills. we distanced ourselves from the problem for a few years because we were raising our boys. She went through the usual of taking medication and not that they all seem to go through. She has been pretty stable the last few years. We are even helping her out by mowing her lawn even though she lives 40 minutes away.
> 
> Her son went through some health issues when he was younger with seizures. About 5 years ago stress got the better of him and he was hospitalized for a while. The other day we found out that he had lost his job of 11 years and we had no idea why. tonight one of my other sil's called us and filled us in.
> 
> He has been having problems for a few months now. He got engaged in feb and we thought things were going well. Apparently not. He did not get the promotion he thought he was going to get in May and things have been going downhill from there. Last week he was fired because he broke some equipment. He was not arrested but he doesn't have a job. His fiance wanted him to go to the doctor but he has been refusing to do so. She is telling everyone that he has changed. we don't know what is going to happen there.
> 
> Now my nephew is home with his mother. My dh is going down tomorrow without me to see what is going on. I know dh is not going to sleep tonight
> 
> Please pray for our family. thanks



Prayers heading your way, right now.



dvccruiser76 said:


> *QOTD - Aside from the usual Thanksgiving/Christmas food fest, is there any time during the year that makes it particularly hard for you to diet or stay on track? And if so, why that time of year and what do you do to avoid it?*
> 
> *July 4th vacation and my yearly summer vacation with my side of the family are both really tough!  It is so easy to go into "vacation eating mode" and SO HARD to get out of it!
> 
> I will say, I find that every year I do a bit better and bit better.  It is definitely a learning thing.  I don't want to AVOID it!  I love vacation.... but I need to employ every trick and strategy I know to avoid the "vacation eating" mentality. *
> 
> 
> *Disney QOTD - When is your favorite time/season to visit WDW and why? Is there something special that you can only do at that time of year? *



Well.... I've visited in early December (once), May (3 times), March (once), April (once), and January (twice).   Every season seems to have something going for it.  Love the Christmas decorations in December.... and love the lack of crowds and heat in January.  May is excellent too.... overall good weather, decently low crowds, and F&GF to boot!  



my3princes said:


> Thank you all for worrying about me, but I felt better today.  I think it may have been severe gas pains   I actually called my doctor and made an appointment for a check up for the end of the month.  I'll have blood work done on Saturday since it hasn't been done in 9 years.  I suspect that I may have a thyroid disorder as I've gained about 20 lbs over the last year and when I pulled up hypothyroid systems this morning I found that I have almost 100% of them.  Some I've had for decades and the doctor's have explained them away.  I suspect that if I connect the dots for the doctor he will see where I'm coming from.  My Dad has hypothyroidism so it really does make sense.



Prayers for good news from the doctor.  I also had a full physical and my blood work done recently.  Blood work for probably the first time in over 15 years!  And some of it I've never had done!  So 9 years is NOTHING!    But if you feel there is something brewing, you definitely ShOULD get in there and get checked out!



my3princes said:


> Good Morning.  I hope everyone has a great day.



Well thank you!  It was a nice day!



mikamah said:


> I am so inspired by *Nancy* getting out there yesterday for a walk in this  heat 20 weeks pregnant pushing your 2 year old, and I could barely get myself up off the couch.   Today, I was tempted to lay in bed for another half hour hitting the snooze but thought of Nancy, and bellbookworm getting in the c25k, and got up and did 30 min watp while I watched the news.  So at least today, I am starting my day off right, and after work will go to market basket and stock up on good, healthy food for the weekend.
> 
> *YEAH you!! What kind of good healthy stuff did you buy??*
> 
> Hello to everyone else!!
> 
> Thanks to Sue for coaching this busy week.  I loved reading all the qotd answers, and will be back later to actually answer some of them.
> 
> Have a great day!!





pinkle said:


> good Morning everyone!!!!!
> I know tomorrow is weigh in and since I've been really focused on my exercise this week and doing pretty well with my eatine I thought I would have a sneak peek.......I couldn't wait to see what the scale said!!!! Well, before I fall into a deep depression let me tell you (as I eat my low fat cottage cheese and apple for breakfast) I am UP a pound.



Don't feel too badly... those things happen to all of us!  Sometimes the scale just seems to bounce around at will.  But if you keep trying, eventually it will come down and stay down!  Don't give up!



dvccruiser76 said:


> *QOTD - What's the one food that haunts you the most while dieting and do you think you can go without it for a whole week? Let's make it a goal to not eat any of it from now til next Thursday and see if we can do it and report back on how you feel if you do or don't make it all week. *
> 
> *Well.... my answer to this is definitely different than it would have been three years ago.  When I started this journey in 2008, I could not FATHOM giving up things like beer, potato chips, ice cream, white pasta and I never actually set up to give them up..... but you know what?  Most of those things are seen pretty rarely in my menu nowadays and I honestly don't miss them much at all!
> 
> The things that haunt me now are silly snacky trigger foods and for the most part I easily go a whole week without eating them.... sometimes I go MONTHS without eating them!  Trail mix, cookie dough, sweet potato chips. In fact, the bag of sweet potato chips that I pulled out of the pantry a few weeks ago actually expired in December!  So I know I went at least 6 months without eating those!
> 
> 
> The things I would like to be better about eating less of now are things like Splenda, non-organic meats and fruits, coffee, my occasional diet coke.
> 
> I will pledge to avoid diet coke for the coming week, but I will admit up front, that isn't much of a pledge, since I drink it probably once a week  or less.  I SHOULD say Splenda, but that will be tough.  I'll try hard to avoid the Splenda that I add to stuff (tea, greek yogurt) and stick with the stevia (even though I don't care for the taste as well).  I may not be able to fully avoid other foods that contain Splenda, but I'll try!  I KNOW I am poisoning myself with the Splenda.... it is awful, dreadful, horrid, poison!  I've read books about it!  So why do I even buy it??  Bring on the stevia!!*
> 
> *
> Disney QOTD - Since we're depriving ourselves of the one food that haunt's us for a week, what is your favorite dish/food in WDW? And isn't it funny how you can go without it for so long and still be okay  *



Mickey bar, turkey leg, or Dole Whip.  Any one of the three could be considered my favorite at Disney.  I miss them all, but haven't even TRIED to find a "real world" substitute.... I want them to stay special!!



bellebookworm9 said:


> Well, as I've discovered, sugary cereal is a problem. But I'm working on the "in moderation" technique. Nothing really seems to haunt me so much that I just can't stop eating it; I have frozen yogurt a few times a week and only 1/2 cup, so I don't feel guilty about it.
> 
> Haha, some ladies from the DIS also going in October have formed a facebook group, and we were just discussing this last night!
> 
> On my list (yeah, I'm aware of how much unhealthy stuff is here):
> ~Make your own pretzels from Goofy's
> ~Earl of Sandwich
> ~School bread
> ~Turkey sandwich & strawberry shortcake from Sunshine Seasons
> 
> And today is my 3 month mark until Disney. Right around now, we should be sitting down at Beaches & Cream.  And we'll share a burger and a No Way Jose (or some other tasty treat). I guess that's something that makes our trips a little healthier-we share everything!




Actually.... I will just say.... I tried the school bread during my "eat around the world" afternoon at Epcot with DD this past May and we both decided it really wasn't worth the calories.  It could be because it was so much like a donut and I really dislike donuts of pretty much any sort... and I've never been a fan of anything with any kind of cream filling (yup... even hated Twinkies as a kid).  

Try the grilled vegetable panini at the .... oh shoot, can't think of the name of the restaurant!!  Anyhow... at DHS... near the Star Wars ride... building kind of like a big quonset hut or airplane hangar.... counter service.  The name will come to me later, but Buffy had mentioned the grilled vegetable panini and may I just say YUMMMMM!!



lovetoscrap said:


> Hi!  I have finally found about 2 minutes to stop in.  By default I have dropped out of the challenge (haven't been able to send anything in for at least 2 weeks, probably more?).  I just wanted to let you all know that I haven't give up but as I was afraid of, the summer is just too crazy for me to get online much.  And I will be on vacation for 2 weeks with no internet access.  My goal right now is just to maintain as much as I can this summer and then when the kids are back in school and my days again have a routine and I have the time to devote focusing on me I will work on the next 20 pounds.
> 
> Just wanted to let you all know that I haven't dropped off the earth and I miss you and I will be back!    Enjoy the rest of the summer and keep making great choices.



Have missed you!  Glad you didn't fall off the earth!  Enjoy your summer.... don't be a stranger!  Stop by occasionally and let us know you're okay!  



bellebookworm9 said:


> We were corny people!  We had them made at Downtown Disney last year; I think for between $25-$30 you got the shirt in the color of your choice, the picture and up to 4 lines of writing. This was taken on our departure day. I plan to have some made again this year, with a Halloween/F&WF theme, but I have to look into places that will print them without getting into trouble for "copyrighted" work.



LOVE THAT!!  In case you didn't see (or maybe you weren't around then), but when I posted the pictures from my trip with DD this past May....... we wore matching clothes EVERY DAY!! Yup... Disney nerds, super corny, and PROUD OF IT!!


Okay ladies..... I only popped back a few pages to try to catch up.  So sorry if I missed any important announcements, birthdays, NSV's... all of it!  But laundry is calling me now!  Plus I need a SNACK!  We are eating a late dinner tonight (9pm) when DD gets home from the Y and I am starving!  

TTYL......................P


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

I'm still here!! Don't forget about me! LOL

Still plugging away, still trying to eat right. Presently have given up on exercise. 

Had my first panic attack Monday, totally not fun!! But I know the signs because my mom and BFF get them so I talked myself down. DH and I are at odds over the RV we bought. I don't want it, he does. The further away from the accident we get, the worse I feel about drivers and driving. I really want to live somewhere where there aren't cars. 
I'm kind of going into my introverted phase so I probably won't be posting much, but I hope everyone keeps up the good work. 

Sorry I kinda bailed on the organizing posts but it seems you are all ahead of me with the cleaning out of the closets, that was supposed to be next. 

Ah, well DS15 (yes I said 15!!!!!! ) is home from the night run. Goodness gracious these kids keep me on the go!! So anyway I need to feed him. 

Have a good night!!


----------



## bellebookworm9

pjlla said:


> Actually.... I will just say.... I tried the school bread during my "eat around the world" afternoon at Epcot with DD this past May and we both decided it really wasn't worth the calories.  It could be because it was so much like a donut and I really dislike donuts of pretty much any sort... and I've never been a fan of anything with any kind of cream filling (yup... even hated Twinkies as a kid).
> 
> Try the grilled vegetable panini at the .... oh shoot, can't think of the name of the restaurant!!  Anyhow... at DHS... near the Star Wars ride... building kind of like a big quonset hut or airplane hangar.... counter service.  The name will come to me later, but Buffy had mentioned the grilled vegetable panini and may I just say YUMMMMM!!
> 
> 
> LOVE THAT!!  In case you didn't see (or maybe you weren't around then), but when I posted the pictures from my trip with DD this past May....... we wore matching clothes EVERY DAY!! Yup... Disney nerds, super corny, and PROUD OF IT!!



I'm just the opposite-I love Boston Cream donuts, so the little bit of school bread that I had was delicious! We also got the sweet pretzel with chocolate and I didn't like that at all. It was just...weird.  

I think you mean Backlot Express, but they also serve it at Studio Catering Co. We split one last year and it was very good.  Unfortunately, we are only going to Epcot and MK this time around, so looking for healthier things in those parks. Epcot is easy, MK not so much! 

Nope, I wasn't around in May. How old is your daughter? I think Mom would maybe okay wearing matching clothes every day, but I have too many Disney shirts that I love to show off. Really, it's kind of a problem-almost every shirt I own is Disney or Geneseo (my school) related!


----------



## dvccruiser76

mommyof2Pirates said:


> Today I am taking the boys over to my BFF's house.  She has 2 girls the same age so they will be kept busy for awhile.  She is going to keep an eye on them for me while I go into work for a meeting.  Yes you read that right I have the week off but I have to go into work.  These are times that my job annoys me but its a job so I shouldnt complain.  Actually I just got my anniversary card from my network in the mail.  15 years at the same office.  I started as a file clerk...medical assistant...office coordinator....site manager....senior practice manager....soon to be associate practice director....hows that for 15 years.  Gosh when I reflect on what Ive done I am pretty proud of myself.
> 
> Thank you Sue for coaching this week.  Sorry I wasnt on more to chat.  Oh btw you had todays QOTD listed as Friday.  It totally confused me since I have been off this week and I thought I missed a day.



That is quite an accomplishment! You sould be proud  

Whoops, I fixed it. Not sure if I was just tired or confused b/c Thursday's are my Friday's. 



snowangel72 said:


> Just popping in to say I am having a GREAT week!!!! Eating super healthy and getting loads of exercise. Whooo hoooo! It feels so so great.



Keep up the good work 



pinkle said:


> #1.....I would have to say Peanut butter on toast!!!!! I think if I could avoid bread I would be doing sooo much better
> #2..........WDW fav...that's a tough one..anything form Main Street Bakery!



I need to try the cinnamon buns that I keep reading about from there 



dumbo_buddy said:


> back from my big ultrasound and everything is perfect! it is SO great going into these appointments and hearing that all is good and normal and i DON'T have to come back! with my first, i had to go in for growth scans all the time and was on bed rest for 10 weeks b/c there was an issue with the umbilical cord insertion and he wasn't growing all that well. this time the tech told me the little guy (still a boy!) weighs 12 oz and is in the 57th percentile aka NORMAL!!!
> 
> it's amazing how babies can just happen and grow when you aren't planning it! after all the pills and shots and tests and m/c's and tears that i had to get to thomas i feel like i deserve a nice healthy normal pregnancy



Yahoo, glad that it all went well. Did Thomas go with you? If so, what did he think?



bellebookworm9 said:


> Haha, some ladies from the DIS also going in October have formed a facebook group, and we were just discussing this last night!
> 
> On my list (yeah, I'm aware of how much unhealthy stuff is here):
> ~Make your own pretzels from Goofy's
> ~Earl of Sandwich
> ~School bread
> ~Turkey sandwich & strawberry shortcake from Sunshine Seasons
> 
> And today is my 3 month mark until Disney. Right around now, we should be sitting down at Beaches & Cream.  And we'll share a burger and a No Way Jose (or some other tasty treat). I guess that's something that makes our trips a little healthier-we share everything!



I did the make your own chocolate covered marshmellow in May. I was a little disappointed after having the brownie creme sandwich from Earl's. School bread is on my list too. 



RemembertheMagic98 said:


> Scrapbooking with my girls this evening should be fun but they need to stop bringing snacks!!!  It looks like we will get takeout from the Thai place that gives us a big discount (and they do it all gluten free for me!).  I'm going to try to make my own g-f bread.  I have the mix and a bread maker that has never been used.  There is supposed to be a g-f setting on the machine???  I better read the directions first!



That's great that the Thai place does gf for you. I love good Thai food 



lovetoscrap said:


> Just wanted to let you all know that I haven't dropped off the earth and I miss you and I will be back!    Enjoy the rest of the summer and keep making great choices.



Hi there  Glad to hear that you'll be back. Enjoy your summer, we'll be missing you. 



tigger813 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Been quite a day here! Woke up to find out that somebody torched 3 of our school buses last night. They have surveilance video so hopefully they will catch the idiots!!!! The people were shooting off fireworks and 3 of our buses caught on fire! Makes me angry.
> 
> *Seriously? *
> 
> We had chicken yellow curry for supper and are watching the news and the HGTV show that tuns a backyard into a Disney yard. It's really cool!



Mmmmm love yellow curry. I've seen 2 episodes. The one with the AK theme and the one with the train and tea pot playhouse where they combined 2 back yards. They do some crazy work huh?



pjlla said:


> On the food front, I am pretty well satisfied with my choices.  I stayed pretty much OP on Saturday (except for a few bites  of DS's  nonfat frozen yogurt from Costco and a cheesecake sample!!  ),  Sunday was really good.... a few more carbs than I had planned, but they were the right kind of carbs (whole wheat pizza with roasted veggies and goat cheese) and I skipped the ice cream sundaes.  On second thought I did have a glass of a merlot spritzer kind of thing that was FORCED into my hand before dinner!!  And I had a few pieces of grilled white potatoe with dinner.  But those were really the biggest off-plan things for that day.
> 
> Monday I had a great OP breakfast and lunch, but started my holiday indulges mid-afternoon with a fun-size chocolate bar and a handful of trail mix.  A few glasses of white wine with a really nice dinner (bourbon steak tips, brown rice salad, green salad), a square inch of chocolate birthday cake and 2 s'mores while watching fireworks and  my day was done!  Tuesday was totally OP, but probably went a bit over calories, but really watched the sugar and carbs and such.
> 
> I did walk/run Saturday, Sunday, Monday, skipped Tuesday cause my knee was feeling funny, and Wednesday I had the best of intentions, but the morning got away from me.



Sounds like you did really well on vacation. Better than I ever do, good job!



DisneyKim68 said:


> My favorite isn't in WDW, but DL, and it's the beignets at Ralph Brennan's Jazz Kitchen in Downtown Disney.  One of my favorite things during Christmas is getting hot chocolate and beignets and watching the fireworks and the snow on main street.



Hmmmm.... I will have to try that place whenever we make it out there again. They sound delicious. 



pjlla said:


> Actually.... I will just say.... I tried the school bread during my "eat around the world" afternoon at Epcot with DD this past May and we both decided it really wasn't worth the calories.  It could be because it was so much like a donut and I really dislike donuts of pretty much any sort... and I've never been a fan of anything with any kind of cream filling (yup... even hated Twinkies as a kid).
> 
> Try the grilled vegetable panini at the .... oh shoot, can't think of the name of the restaurant!!  Anyhow... at DHS... near the Star Wars ride... building kind of like a big quonset hut or airplane hangar.... counter service.  The name will come to me later, but Buffy had mentioned the grilled vegetable panini and may I just say YUMMMMM!!



The school bread snack is on my list even if I only take a bite to see what the hype is. The panini sounds good too 



Well, I did Zumba intermediate tonight and felt good after, so I'm glad I bumped it up to the next level. Today is my Friday, so no work tomorrow  I'm going to take DS to the park and then to the grocery store. We're going to see 3 open houses (private showings I guess) tomorrow afternoon, so hopefully we don't love any of them b/c we still haven't had a offer on our place yet. 

Anyway, I'm going to go stuff envelopes for work while watching Harry Potter and the Order of the Phoenix. I need to watch 3 more movies and read the 2nd half of the last book before we go to see the last one in a couple of weeks. 

Thank you for allowing me to be your coach this week, I had lots of fun. Enjoy the rest of your evening and hello to anyone that I missed


----------



## cclovesdis

Welcome to Healthy Habits!
My name is CC (like see-see) and I will be your Healthy Habits (HH) coach for the Summer 2011 BL Challenge. I big thank you to donac and jenanderson for showing me the ropes.

*Here's How HH Works:* Each week, there will be 2 "things" to do each day. You earn 1 point for each day you do each "thing." So, if you do each "thing" for all 7 days, you earn 14 points. There will also be 2 mini-challenges each week. You earn 1 point for each mini-challenge you complete for a total of 16 possible points each week. At the end of the week, please PM me your total points. Here is an example:

4/7 eating 2 fruits
3/7 drinking 6 8 oz. glasses of water
1/2 mini-challenges completed

I will post the top scores as well as a list of the participants each week on/about Tuesday. You have until Tuesday at 5 PM EST to send me your points. Everyone who participates (regardless of his/her total points) will be entered into the drawing for a prize. It will be something related to the week's HH. You will need to PM me your address so I can send you the prize. If you do not WISH to be entered into the prize drawing, please let me know.

Healthy Habits Week 6

I'm going with some essentials again this week.

For All 7 Days:
1. Drink 8 8 oz. glasses of water or a total of 64 oz. of water.
2. Exercise for at least 20 minutes.

Mini-Challenge 1: Menu plan for at least 3 days in a row.
Mini-Challenge 2: Take 30 minutes for yourself.

Feel free to ask any questions! Have a great week!

P.S. I will post Week 4's results over the weekend. I don't remember where the week went.


----------



## JacksLilWench

dvccruiser76 said:


> *QOTD - What's the one food that haunts you the most while dieting and do you think you can go without it for a whole week? Let's make it a goal to not eat any of it from now til next Thursday and see if we can do it and report back on how you feel if you do or don't make it all week. *



Oh man, definitely chocolate.  That is my weakness that gets me every time!  It doesn't have to be a lot of chocolate, but I can never pass it up.  I'll give it a shot to give it up!



dvccruiser76 said:


> *
> Disney QOTD - Since we're depriving ourselves of the one food that haunt's us for a week, what is your favorite dish/food in WDW? And isn't it funny how you can go without it for so long and still be okay  *



It's something so simple- the Mickey Head Rice Krispie treats with the dipped ears and the sprinkles.  It's not really a Disney trip until I get one of those from the Main Street Bakery!

**********
Weigh-in tomorrow!!  I am a little apprehensive about it, but I've been "off program" for a week, so a gain or maintain is to be expected.  But I am officially back on program starting tomorrow morning, bright and early!


----------



## tigger813

I will weigh in tomorrow mainly to get me back on track.

Just had an upsetting call from my mom who was practically having a panic attack. They spent all day at the drs office doing tests and EKGs. She's drugged up even more. I had talked to my sister and then my dad just called and Mom got on the phone asking what my sister was up to and why she wasn't being told things like why is there a note on the door saying no visitors and why are they screening phone calls. I'm afraid she will end up back in the hospital tonight. I made her give the phone back to my dad and try to explain to her that limiting visitors came up 2 days ago when the OT said she needed to rest more. She doesn't remember things and she is so drugged up now that she won't listen to anyone. She was practically hyperventilating. My sister was on her way so hopefully she can calm her down and get her into bed with her medications. They have put valium back on the list though they had wondered why it had been stopped. She fought taking things like that while I was there.

I have to say that I am very worried tonight. She said she felt like a prisoner in her own home and might as well be dead. I just hope they can get all this under control.

Thanks for letting me vent. This is tearing me up inside and there is nothing I can do!


----------



## hpfan100

If there is room...I'd like to sign up for the last part of this challenge. I need some motivation to get going before I return to hustle and bustle of another school year.

Going to Orlando in just 5 days!!!


----------



## mstinson14

Hi I'm Megan!  and I'm a loser!   Just want to introduce myself.  I really want to be thinner for school. And hopefully I'll be a tad bit thinner by my birthday July 25!


----------



## mstinson14

dvccruiser76 said:


> *QOTD - What's the one food that haunts you the most while dieting and do you think you can go without it for a whole week? Let's make it a goal to not eat any of it from now til next Thursday and see if we can do it and report back on how you feel if you do or don't make it all week. *
> ice cream!
> *
> Disney QOTD - Since we're depriving ourselves of the one food that haunt's us for a week, what is your favorite dish/food in WDW? And isn't it funny how you can go without it for so long and still be okay  *



dole whip float


----------



## pinkle

WOW...........just said I would stay off toast and what did I eat after dinner.......1slice spelt bread with almond butter, and I didn;t even think twice until I logged onto this board....yikes!


----------



## Princess Nancy

snowangel72 said:


> Just popping in to say I am having a GREAT week!!!! Eating super healthy and getting loads of exercise. Whooo hoooo! It feels so so great.



 



lovetoscrap said:


> Hi!  I have finally found about 2 minutes to stop in.  By default I have dropped out of the challenge (haven't been able to send anything in for at least 2 weeks, probably more?).  I just wanted to let you all know that I haven't give up but as I was afraid of, the summer is just too crazy for me to get online much.  And I will be on vacation for 2 weeks with no internet access.  My goal right now is just to maintain as much as I can this summer and then when the kids are back in school and my days again have a routine and I have the time to devote focusing on me I will work on the next 20 pounds.
> 
> Just wanted to let you all know that I haven't dropped off the earth and I miss you and I will be back!    Enjoy the rest of the summer and keep making great choices.



Have a great Summer! See ya in the Fall!! 


Nancy, I say go for the matching shirts. The Yudu Machine is NOT the way to go!!! It screenprints which is nice but the machine was baout $300 and the supplies are $$$$$$$$$$$.

Like I said we could not get them to print right so we are ordering shirts form Vistaprint!

For just the 3 or 4 of you, I would buy t-shirt transfers to make shirts.

Here is a great story... My sis made shirts for everyone for Disney. Her DH would not wear one. All day Cast members said stuff to him about being a stick in the mud... "what. you wouldn't wear the shirt?" You can bet the next time they went he wore his shirt!! 

Diet Coke is my crutch!! But I also LOVE sweets. I could live on junk!! Well not really, I just want to!!

DO not want to weigh in tomorrow!! lol!!!


----------



## mackeysmom

pjlla said:


> Laura......I've got your eggplant gratin in the oven RIGHT NOW!!  I'll let you know how it turns out!  (Don't feel too bad if it is a lousy report.... I'm a terrible cook and have been know to make a disaster of "no-fail" recipes in the past!)



Can't wait to hear how it comes out for you.  

- Laura


----------



## dumbo_buddy

good morning everyone. 

it's 5am and we've all been up for an hour and a half already

little guy woke up screaming crying and just wouldn't go back to sleep. so now he's hanging on the couch with me. i'm annoyed because DH got him out of his crib instead of letting him cry in there til he went back to sleep. he gets to leave and go to work. i'm the one who has to stay with him and have our whole day and scheduled be ruined. 

wah, it's going to be a long day. 

i'll be back to post some personals later since i need to now stare aimlessly at the TV.


----------



## donac

Good Friday morning.  I can't believe it is Friday already.  During the summer I usually lose track of time but never this bad.

I want to say I am sorry that I did  not get the stats up for this week. Let me explain my week. 

I was going to do it on Tuesday.  I was on my computer all day Tuesday but I was looking for something.  On Tuesday morning they released the AP scores to the teachers.  I had heard that 44% of the students who took the test failed (got 1 or 2) so I was worried.  This is the 2nd year teachers could do this.  I started looking at 5am and spent the entire day since the teachers overloaded the system.  I finally got my scores about 9:30 that night.  No my students did not have that kind of failure rate.  MY lower level did not do as well I wanted but my upper level had no failures and had a great average. 

As I was getting my results my sil called about my nephew which I posted on Tuesday night when I couldn't get to sleep.  thank you for all those who said they would pray for him.  I don't know what is happening.  He left his mother's house before dh even got a chance to talk to him.  We are now back in the dark about everything.  Normal for dh's family.

Right after I got my results I went to school email and I had gotten an email from a friend that her mother had died.    She is the calculus teacher from the other high school.  But she and I went to college together.  She was coming out of her interview as I was going in for the school system we now teach in.  She has been at the other high school as long as I have been at mine.  So I had to send emails to other members of my department who knew her and I had to find her home address for those people who couldn't make the wake or the funeral. 

Yes all this happened in about an hour LATE Tuesday night. 

Wednesday morning I had to drive up to meet my parents, drive them in to PA to visit relatives at lunch and reverse the process.  One of my mother's cousins used to be a principal and is now on the school board so we were exchanging stories at lunch.  We also watched my other cousin's daughter eat escargot andf then not eat lunch (she is 8) but then eat dessert.  My aunt has always been a sofite and let her kids and grandkids do anything they want.

Thursday Dh and I got up and left the house at 8 to mow his sister's lawn.  I had to stop at the quilt shop to pick some things up.  We got home and I had to shower and dress.  I went to dr's office to pick up my script for my mammogram.  Last week when I had scheduled it I went to look for the script that my dr had given me last time I was there and found out dh had not only thrown it out but ripped it into little pieces. Went for my mammogram and then had to head up the parkway for my friend's mother wake.  ( I went as far south as exit 72 and as far north as exit 150)  The ride home from the wake was slowed by an idiot who flipped his car onto the divider of the GSP.

So as you can see I have really lost the last 2 days when I should have done the results.

Sorry.  I will get them up some time today.

Have a happy and healthy day.


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

Good Morning all you losers!!!!

Did I get your attention????  Good! Now get out of bed, off the couch, away from the fridge and lets get moving!!!!

Oh btw.....My name is Lindsay and I will be your coach this week.

Today is a start of a new day.  If you havent been doing as well as you liked now is the time to make some changes....If you have been doing well....well than now is the time to do even better.

"Its A New Day...a new way"  We can do it....Lets get to it.

Friday July 8, 2011 QOTD:

What is one lifestyle change that you have made this challenge thats giving you success....what is something you want to change that will help you even more?

This challenge has not yet been as successful as I would have liked but there is still many weeks left.  So I havent had any great changes to tell you about...in fact I have left some old bad habits creep back but, the one thing I need to change is forcing myself to get out for my runs even when I dont feel like it.  That and to stop when I am full instead of stuffing food in just because I dont want to waste anything.  I have done these two things before and have been really successful it goes to show how these need to be lifestyle changes and not just quick fixes.


I loved when Nancy would share Aunt Ann's inspirational facebook quotes while she was coaching so I went on FB to see if I had anyone who will inspire us.  I apparently do not have any inspirational friends but I did fine someone who posted this article about additives in food and I found it quite scary.  I thought I would share.

http://health.yahoo.net/experts/eatthis/top-10-scariest-food-additives


----------



## dvccruiser76

Good morning everyone! It's kind of dark and dreary out today. I had hoped to take DS to the park, but we'll have to wait and see if this burns off first. 

We can still go grocery shopping. I just bought DS a new lunch box. The old one smells no matter how many times I wash it and it's a year old and wouldn't you know, they have dinosaur ones now at Pottery Barn. I also tried logging onto Babies R Us to use a 25% off coupon for step stools and potties, but the coupons wouldn't work, so I'll just have to go there and have them do it for me. I think we're going to try the seat cover and step stool combo and see how that goes. Cross your fingers  It's still early but better to start now I guess. 



tigger813 said:


> Just had an upsetting call from my mom who was practically having a panic attack. They spent all day at the drs office doing tests and EKGs. She's drugged up even more. I had talked to my sister and then my dad just called and Mom got on the phone asking what my sister was up to and why she wasn't being told things like why is there a note on the door saying no visitors and why are they screening phone calls. I'm afraid she will end up back in the hospital tonight. I made her give the phone back to my dad and try to explain to her that limiting visitors came up 2 days ago when the OT said she needed to rest more. She doesn't remember things and she is so drugged up now that she won't listen to anyone. She was practically hyperventilating. My sister was on her way so hopefully she can calm her down and get her into bed with her medications. They have put valium back on the list though they had wondered why it had been stopped. She fought taking things like that while I was there.



Sorry about your mother. Did your sister have any luck? It must be so tough for your mother. 



hpfan100 said:


> If there is room...I'd like to sign up for the last part of this challenge. I need some motivation to get going before I return to hustle and bustle of another school year.
> 
> Going to Orlando in just 5 days!!!



Sure thing! The more the merrier 



mstinson14 said:


> Hi I'm Megan!  and I'm a loser!   Just want to introduce myself.  I really want to be thinner for school. And hopefully I'll be a tad bit thinner by my birthday July 25!



Hi Megan! Welcome aboard 



pinkle said:


> WOW...........just said I would stay off toast and what did I eat after dinner.......1slice spelt bread with almond butter, and I didn;t even think twice until I logged onto this board....yikes!



Uh oh, how did you feel? I haven't had chocolate and I'm trying to guilt myself into not having any. We'll see how it goes. 



dumbo_buddy said:


> it's 5am and we've all been up for an hour and a half already



Yikes  DS got up at 5:30 and laid with us but no luck there either. Will you be able to get him to nap and join him? That's what I love about Fri, Sat & Sun 



donac said:


> Good Friday morning.  I can't believe it is Friday already.  During the summer I usually lose track of time but never this bad.
> 
> I want to say I am sorry that I did  not get the stats up for this week. Let me explain my week.



You did have a busy week. It's been slow here, so people must be away. Not to worry. Enjoy your Friday too


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

pjlla said:


> Try the grilled vegetable panini at the .... oh shoot, can't think of the name of the restaurant!!  Anyhow... at DHS... near the Star Wars ride... building kind of like a big quonset hut or airplane hangar.... counter service.  The name will come to me later, but Buffy had mentioned the grilled vegetable panini and may I just say YUMMMMM!!



Yep that was at the backlot express, fabulous sandwich!!!!! DH and I get one and split it, if I feel like sharing! LOL

I can't wait for the next time we go to WDW just to have the sandwich. 



hpfan100 said:


> If there is room...I'd like to sign up for the last part of this challenge. I need some motivation to get going before I return to hustle and bustle of another school year.
> 
> Going to Orlando in just 5 days!!!





mstinson14 said:


> Hi I'm Megan!  and I'm a loser!   Just want to introduce myself.  I really want to be thinner for school. And hopefully I'll be a tad bit thinner by my birthday July 25!



Welcome to both of you!!! PM Donac your weights and she'll get you on the official roster!


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

Friday July 8, 2011 QOTD:

What is one lifestyle change that you have made this challenge thats giving you success....what is something you want to change that will help you even more?

Life style change that I have made: smaller portions and trying not to wolf down food even if we are in a hurry. It's helped curb the over eating. 

Something I need to change: I need to listen to myself more. I need to do that 5 minute wait before I grab something to eat. I've done it a few times and typically my ADD self, forgets I wanted something! LOL I guess being easily distracted has it's advantages.
I also need to be more aware of the types of food we are eating. See below...... 



mommyof2Pirates said:


> http://health.yahoo.net/experts/eatthis/top-10-scariest-food-additives



OK that article was eye opening. There was stuff I didn't know about there! DS9 loves Cinnamon toast crunch and now I'm scared to buy it!! 
Also the link to the 20 most scariest foods was another eye opener. I can't believe that Cheesecake Factory would put a dish on the menu with 2800 calories in it!!! How can you knowingly do that to your customers?!?!? 

On the same lines I was listening to the radio this morning and they said that every state in the US except Colorado has above a 20% adult obesity rate, in  49 states 20+% of the adult population is obese!!!! And 16 of those states have above a 30% rate. 
And the radio guy said something interesting, when his parents were growing up they didn't have "diet foods", they drank whole milk, bacon, eggs, etc. Why is it that we are inundated with "healthy foods" yet we, overall as a nation, are more unhealthy then ever?? 
I know that we live a more sedentary lifestyle but I'm amazed at how quickly it has gone down hill. 
Are we really setting ourselves up for a Wall-E way of life??


----------



## snowangel72

Oh my goodness. I played a really hockey game last night for the first time in 20 years. I am SO out of shape. A bit sore this morning. But it was AWESOME!!!! I think I lost 5 pounds. 

I hope everyone is doing well!!!!


----------



## Rose&Mike

hpfan100 said:


> If there is room...I'd like to sign up for the last part of this challenge. I need some motivation to get going before I return to hustle and bustle of another school year.
> 
> Going to Orlando in just 5 days!!!





mstinson14 said:


> Hi I'm Megan!  and I'm a loser!   Just want to introduce myself.  I really want to be thinner for school. And hopefully I'll be a tad bit thinner by my birthday July 25!



Welcome! PM donac your starting weights. Read the first page of the thread to better understand how things work and let us know if you have any questions. You are welcome to just jump in and tell us about yourself or answer some of the qotds.

Dona--sorry it's been such a crazy week!

Nancy--silly Thomas and silly DH for getting him up! I hope today isn't too awful!

Buffy--glad to see you posting more. I have been known to have a panic attack or two. Hang in there!

LTS--good to see you!

Thank you to Sue for coaching last week and to Lindsay for coaching this week! 

It's rainy here--which I am thrilled about cause it means I don't have to water outside today! I hope everyone sees good things on the scale!

Before I forget--*CC thanks so much for hosting HH! If you are in a little slump, check out CCs HH for this week.*


----------



## SettinSail

Quick hello!   I am waiting for DH to get back from the Y and then I am dropping him at the Mall and I am meeting some old work friends for lunch.  DH flies back to Germany tomorrow to finish out his contract and then he flies back here July 30.  He has a week off and then starts his new job Aug 8th.  That is when I am scheduled to return to my old PT job as well.

We have had an up and down week.  Some things have gone very smoothly and we've also had some problems.  DS has been at BSA camp all week and we got to visit him Weds at parent night.  We got him registered for HS on Tuesday but we aren't sure if he will get all the classes we requested.  He should atleast get the core classes.  On top of everything else, my sister broke her arm Monday night and we have been driving her around for alot of errands.  She is a realtor and has a side job doing the books for a riding academy.  And had to meet MIL and FIL for lunch yesterday, halfway location between houses--ALWAYS STRESSFUL!!!

Good news is that I have lost 2.5 of the 4 I gained back so I'm only up 1.5.
I consider this pretty successful considering we have eaten out a lot this week and I've had Chick-Fil-A, Cook-out, Bojangles, mexican, barbeque, cracker barrell, Chili's, etc, etc, etc

I need to PM my weight to Dona, my WIN to Connie and change my profile to reflect my new location!   I am slowly catching up on the thread and am up to July 4th so far.  Don't tell me not to go back and catch up because I can't stand to miss anythig


----------



## SettinSail

Oh, and I haven't seen any posts from LTS on here 

Anyone heard from her?   She is probably having a very busy Summer, atleast until swim team is over.....

Shawn


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

dumbo_buddy said:


> little guy woke up screaming crying and just wouldn't go back to sleep. so now he's hanging on the couch with me. i'm annoyed because DH got him out of his crib instead of letting him cry in there til he went back to sleep. he gets to leave and go to work. i'm the one who has to stay with him and have our whole day and scheduled be ruined.
> 
> wah, it's going to be a long day.



That is never a fun time to wake up.  I hope he gets in a good nap and your day is more enjoyable than not.



donac said:


> I want to say I am sorry that I did  not get the stats up for this week. Let me explain my week.



no worries dona.  You have had quite a week.  I hope things settle down.



BernardandMissBianca said:


> And the radio guy said something interesting, when his parents were growing up they didn't have "diet foods", they drank whole milk, bacon, eggs, etc. Why is it that we are inundated with "healthy foods" yet we, overall as a nation, are more unhealthy then ever??
> I know that we live a more sedentary lifestyle but I'm amazed at how quickly it has gone down hill.
> Are we really setting ourselves up for a Wall-E way of life??



I know very scary.  When our grandparents/greatgrandparents were here they also didnt have fast food and resturaunts like we do now.  Things also were not open the hours we are use to know either.  Most people worked a 9-5...the wives stayed home and cooked wholesome meals.  You didnt have doritos and cheese its etc.  There were ads on tv and commericals constantly marketing junk food.   I often wish I could go back and live like that.  Just a simpler life for a week would be nice.



snowangel72 said:


> Oh my goodness. I played a really hockey game last night for the first time in 20 years. I am SO out of shape. A bit sore this morning. But it was AWESOME!!!! I think I lost 5 pounds.
> 
> I hope everyone is doing well!!!!



sounds like alot of fun!!!!



SettinSail said:


> We have had an up and down week.  Some things have gone very smoothly and we've also had some problems.



transitions are never fun.  I hope things go more smoothly from here on out.  

*********************************************************
Im off to have lunch with my parents at applebees.  I love it there because they have the ww menu avail.  The boys sound like they are about to come through the ceiling so I need to get going.  I will check back in later.

Good luck on the scales today!!!!


----------



## bellebookworm9

mommyof2Pirates said:


> Friday July 8, 2011 QOTD:
> 
> What is one lifestyle change that you have made this challenge thats giving you success....what is something you want to change that will help you even more?



The one thing that I think is making a big difference is that I have started consistently exercising 3-4 times a week, and sometimes more. I feel more fit and I'm sure it's kicking up my metabolism a little bit.

Something I would like to change: I haven't been eating as much in the evening anymore, which is good. I would like to eliminate that completely, and should be able to starting Sunday, since I will have to be in bed at like 8. I think that starting this job will be good because it will force me to be on a regular schedule with eating and exercise.

I am happy to report that I have lost 2.2 lbs since last week, bringing my total for this challenge to an even 7 lbs! My signature has been reflected to show this.  

Today I have some errands to run, including going to the library. I ordered HP and the Sorcerer's Stone on audiobook for the first time, as I've heard it can be great to fall asleep to, and I'm just excited to hear it. I'm also supposed to do C25K today, a straight 20 minute jog.  I hope I can do it!

I hope everyone else has a great day!


----------



## Zoesmama03

Gonna have to catch up.

I did weigh in this week. Totally missed last week though I don't think there was a change anyway.

Surprising was down .4 from my Summer start here. I had some crummy eating the last week and a half.  We rode to San Diego with my friend last weekend. So Friday was a busy busy day of laundry, packing, and cleaning up the house because we were having house guests that night.   My friend was really only going to drop off her son at his biological dad's house.  We swam in the hotel pool Saturday afternoon and his bio dad bought us all pizza.  We had tried the beach that afternoon but it was packed everywhere and parking was nowhere to be found.  The holiday weekend had it especially busy so we decided to go first thing in morning and beat the rush.  It worked but was still cool outside until the sun finally came out. Zoe wouldn't even put her swimsuit on till that point. None of us really went in the water much. My friend's other half did eventually but it was kinda cold water.  I just rolled my jeans up and only when in to wet my feet. 

My mini me on the beach had to save this one from underexposed land.





Most of the time was spent doing this: She had plans to shell hunt but then my friend's other half started finding these crabs buried in the hard sand at the shore line and they were all digging for them. 





Another of Zoe on the beach





Waves were relaxing and I needed that with the anxiety and panic attacks that I started getting a couple weeks ago.





Both of us on the beach.  My legs look HUGE.


----------



## glss1/2fll

The only reason I got up and exercised when that alarm went off at 5:45 AM was because I promised myself a nap today and it was weigh in day. I've been at my parents' house not eating as well as I could have. But I think I either maintained or lost 1 pound. Can't quite remember what I was last week (trying to block that memory! )

DS1 comes home tonight and that's the end of his travel adventures. I feel like I haven't seen him in weeks--and that's because I haven't!--except for a 14 hour laundry/pack/get to the airport spell at home either I've been gone or he's been gone. Can't wait to see the whites of his eyes but I'm sure in a few days I'll be wishing I could ship him off somewhere! Teenagers are like that. 

I've been reading like a madwoman trying to catch up. I know one of the questions was what's one food you're willing to give up this week. I hereby resolve to not eat any chocolate covered almonds this week. That will be tough because they are so yummy. But I followed Pamela's hard boiled eggs in the fridge tip and did that. Ate one of those last night instead of almonds. So yummy.

Today's QOTD: Hmmm a lifestyle change. Wellll, I finished C25K and am now running/plodding . Never in a million years thought I would be doing that. I've still got to get better about doing more on the days I don't run, that's what I want to change.

Have a great day everybody.  to everybody who needs one (and I think there were quite a few)!


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

bellebookworm9 said:


> I am happy to report that I have lost 2.2 lbs since last week, bringing my total for this challenge to an even 7 lbs! My signature has been reflected to show this.
> 
> Today I have some errands to run, including going to the library. I ordered HP and the Sorcerer's Stone on audiobook for the first time, as I've heard it can be great to fall asleep to, and I'm just excited to hear it. I'm also supposed to do C25K today, a straight 20 minute jog.  I hope I can do it!
> 
> I hope everyone else has a great day!



You are doing an excellent job and I agree having a routine is very helpful in staying healthy.  Good luck with your 20min....you will be able to do it!!!!!!



Zoesmama03 said:


> Surprising was down .4 from my Summer start here. I had some crummy eating the last week and a half.  We rode to San Diego with my friend last weekend.



Thats great to loose a little even with being gone! Your pics are beautiful. Zoe is such a cutie and you looked so beautiful and relaxed on the beach.  I love the sounds of waves...they are so calming.

*********************************************************

I didnt choose any WW meals from applebees but I did get the soup and salad combo so not too bad.  We are just hanging at my parents for now.  We went up in the attic and I was showing the boys all my trophies from middle and high school.  There were a bunch of pics and old things from when I was younger.  I love going back and looking at things and reminicsing how fun it all was.  

I really needed a day like this.  Very laid back and my kiddos are being well behaved. ahhh.

We are having a rain storm right now and as soon as it slows we will be heading home.  Mike got home early from work so he is waiting for us.  I need to pack our bags for our day trip to the shore tomorrow.  We need to get the kids to bed early since we are leaving around 530am.  Its about 2 and 1/2 hrs to the beach but we want to get an early start to avoid the weekend traffic on the Garden State Parkway...I know dona knows what I am talking about.

Talk to you all later.


----------



## Worfiedoodles

mommyof2Pirates said:


> Good Morning all you losers!!!!
> 
> Friday July 8, 2011 QOTD:
> 
> What is one lifestyle change that you have made this challenge thats giving you success....what is something you want to change that will help you even more?



Umm, trying more for consistency is definitely helping. Being more consistent and getting everything right at the same time would clearly help more!  I also need to stop taking so many "breaks" from doing what I need to do. 

Maria


----------



## dvccruiser76

mommyof2Pirates said:


> Friday July 8, 2011 QOTD:
> 
> What is one lifestyle change that you have made this challenge thats giving you success....what is something you want to change that will help you even more?



Starting to exercise since joining the challenge has helped. To help even more, I am going to try an actual class at night instead of doing just the Wii Zumba workout. 



SettinSail said:


> And had to meet MIL and FIL for lunch yesterday, halfway location between houses--ALWAYS STRESSFUL!!!
> 
> *I hear ya*
> 
> Good news is that I have lost 2.5 of the 4 I gained back so I'm only up 1.5.



Sweet! 



glss1/2fll said:


> The only reason I got up and exercised when that alarm went off at 5:45 AM was because I promised myself a nap today and it was weigh in day. I've been at my parents' house not eating as well as I could have. But I think I either maintained or lost 1 pound. Can't quite remember what I was last week (trying to block that memory! )



I took a nap with DS this afternoon  Love my DS and my naps


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

Good Evening Everyone!!!!  Is anyone out there????  I feel like I became the coach and everyone has left the buiding.

Well I am not going to take it personally and assume that you all are out working your butts off, planning meals, and eating healthy. and having lots of fun too.

I will be leaving early tomorrow.  We are heading to the beach for the day.  I may have already said this

I will be gone for the entire day so I apologize in advance for being MIA.  I know all of you will be fine without me.

So I thought I would post tomorrows QOTD tonight:


Saturday July 9, 2011 QOTD
What has been your favorite day trip to take either with your friends or/and your family?

Mine by far is the beach.  We live anywhere from 2-3 hours from the different points of the jersey shore.  It makes for a really nice day trip.  I love the beach and the boardwalk.  It is my 2nd happy place...obviously disney is #1 


Have a great day tomorrow and I will talk to you all on Sunday.


----------



## bellebookworm9

I just did the 20 minute jog. Veeerrrry slow going, but I did it. Nowhere near the 2 miles they wanted; including the 5 minute warm up and cool down walks it was just over 1.5, and I seem to be averaging 1.6 or so every night I do the plan.


----------



## tigger813

Evening all,

Happy to report that Mom is doing much better today. She got a lot of sleep today and got a shower and her hair washed. I was really worried last night as she was so upset. I didn't talk to her until tonight. I called and left a message earlier and decided to try again. I told her that if she felt like talking when I called to answer the phone and if not, she can call me when she feels like it. Her mouth is very sore from the thrush and she is thinking more clearly and my dad is driving her crazy not listening to her! She's definitely feeling better! 

Not the day I planned today. I went to work and realized my co-worker said me client had canceled. So the girls and I went to Nashua to get tennis rackets and some other things before going to Ash's follow-up for her foot. It is definitely fractured and still healing. So, no tennis lessons in a week but we still have to see about basketball camp in 2 weeks. If she can't do it then I can sign her up for one in mid August. Hoping to find another week for tennis lessons now that they both her rackets.

I had a burrito bowl from Chipotle for lunch and then we had hot dogs for supper. I also had a raspberry white Russian. I may still have a dish of ice cream.

Happy to report that I'm only up .6 from my last weigh in a few weeks ago. I'm going to work really hard for a good loss this week. I plan on working out again starting tomorrow or Sunday. I have to work in the morning and then we're having company. I'm planning on going out with some local ladies for a trivia night at a local pub on Sunday night with buy one get one pizzas as well. I will have to try and be good the rest of the day on Sunday.

They caught the idiots who torched the school buses! One even recorded his stupidity on his cell phone! 

Have a good night! Time to start the pulled pork for tomorrow!

TTFN


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

*Melissa*, love the pics! That first one of Zoe, how about boosting the color and turning it B&W. I bet it would look fab!! 
I could mess with it a little of you'd like. 

*Tracey* glad mom is feeling good today. And the fact that your father is driving her nuts is a good sign!


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

Saturday July 9, 2011 QOTD
What has been your favorite day trip to take either with your friends or/and your family?

I don't know what our favorite day trip is. Probably Ikea! LOL My kids love to shop so that would probably be their answer too. 
We don't really go on Day trips, we typically go on multi-day trips to NYC, PA, NJ, that kind of stuff. 
I did go with Mom and DD to NYC on a day long bus trip, that was fun. We saw the Rockettes, went to American Girl, Rockefeller Center, etc.


----------



## glss1/2fll

bellebookworm9 said:


> I just did the 20 minute jog. Veeerrrry slow going, but I did it. Nowhere near the 2 miles they wanted; including the 5 minute warm up and cool down walks it was just over 1.5, and I seem to be averaging 1.6 or so every night I do the plan.




But that's terrific!  Good for you for doing it! I, too, am very slow, but I am out there just like you. You go, Girl!


----------



## JacksLilWench

mommyof2Pirates said:


> Good Morning all you losers!!!!
> Friday July 8, 2011 QOTD:
> 
> What is one lifestyle change that you have made this challenge thats giving you success....what is something you want to change that will help you even more?



I would say no soda and a LOT less processed foods.  I used to think nothing of going and getting chicken nuggets and fries and a Coke from McDonalds, but now I _really_ pay attention to what's in my food.  I look at it differently than I did before!  
What I want to change is more exercising.  I tend to look for excuses to not work out- it's raining, I walked a lot at work, I'll do 40 minutes tomorrow instead of 20 today and 20 tomorrow, blah blah blah...and it clearly ain't working for me!  It is something I'll have to work on some more, but it's getting easier every day.



mommyof2Pirates said:


> So I thought I would post tomorrows QOTD tonight:
> 
> 
> Saturday July 9, 2011 QOTD
> What has been your favorite day trip to take either with your friends or/and your family?
> 
> 
> Have a great day tomorrow and I will talk to you all on Sunday.



Well, if you're gonna post it early, I'm gonna answer it early (I'm a smartalec like that, sorry )

My favorite day trip would have to be to Old Salem or Asheville.  Old Salem is in Winston-Salem NC and is a Moravian Village that's been "preserved" from the time it was settled by the Quakers (I think that's right...if not, please feel free to correct me!)  It's really cool to go up there and see everything and walk around.  Plus the Moravian wafer cookies are delish!  

Asheville is just a lot of fun because of all the stuff you can do there.  I'm not much of an outdoors-y person so I don't really do any hiking or camping or anything.  But there are some awesome restaurants and shops up there.  Plus it's just really pretty!


----------



## Connie96

Howdy yall. I've popped in a couple times but just haven't had much to say. I've been backsliding a bit this week with the eating, but I've been exercising so at least that's something. 

Finished my countdown calendar. I took a couple pics but then discovered they were blurry when I downloaded them. I'll have to try again. I am really VERY pleased with how my little project turned out. I really love it. 

Oh, what the heck. Here are my blurry pictures. 

This is what it looks like today:      





And this is what it will look like the day we leave:





Each envelope contains three puzzle pieces and, since they're not readable in this photo, the first envelope, for example, says:
50 days to
Disney
Saturday
July 9

I can't wait for DD to pull off that first envelope tomorrow evening so we can start on our puzzle and officially start our countdown.


----------



## bellebookworm9

Connie96 said:


> This is what it looks like today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is what it will look like the day we leave:



Wow, that's amazing! Great job-I wish my countdown calendars were that exciting!


----------



## dumbo_buddy

mommyof2Pirates said:


> Saturday July 9, 2011 QOTD
> What has been your favorite day trip to take either with your friends or/and your family?
> 
> Mine by far is the beach.  We live anywhere from 2-3 hours from the different points of the jersey shore.  It makes for a really nice day trip.  I love the beach and the boardwalk.  It is my 2nd happy place...obviously disney is #1
> 
> 
> Have a great day tomorrow and I will talk to you all on Sunday.



lindsay - have a fabulous time at the beach!! where on the shore do you go? i grew up going to ocean city, nj. my parents still go and every summer i say we need to go down but we never do. we have a beach a block away so i try to keep our summer spending DOWN (you know, so i can spend oodles at disney, lol).

QOTD: let's see. we haven't taken too many full day trips anywhere yet. i DO want to try land of make believe and places like that. i want to do sesame and hershey and dorney park too but i'd rather stay overnight if possible. 

i guess my favorite thing to do on the weekend is go to the zoo with DH and DS. we became members when DS was about 3 months old. it's open year round and we'd often just bundle him up and go take some nice walks throughout the zoo. plus, if you go between 10 and 11 you get the employee discount on breakfast  

DVC is actually sponsoring an event at the zoo this summer on the weekends and we're going today. supposedly safari mickey will be there!! 



bellebookworm9 said:


> I just did the 20 minute jog. Veeerrrry slow going, but I did it. Nowhere near the 2 miles they wanted; including the 5 minute warm up and cool down walks it was just over 1.5, and I seem to be averaging 1.6 or so every night I do the plan.



nice job on the jog. don't worry about how far you go! the point is your butt is moving in a forward motion!!! woot!



BernardandMissBianca said:


> Saturday July 9, 2011 QOTD
> What has been your favorite day trip to take either with your friends or/and your family?
> 
> I don't know what our favorite day trip is. Probably Ikea! LOL My kids love to shop so that would probably be their answer too.
> We don't really go on Day trips, we typically go on multi-day trips to NYC, PA, NJ, that kind of stuff.
> I did go with Mom and DD to NYC on a day long bus trip, that was fun. We saw the Rockettes, went to American Girl, Rockefeller Center, etc.



ikea  it is so true that that place can be a time-suck! you go there looking for one thing then all of a sudden you're having lunch and sitting in their show living rooms and it's four hours later!!



JacksLilWench said:


> Well, if you're gonna post it early, I'm gonna answer it early (I'm a smartalec like that, sorry )
> 
> My favorite day trip would have to be to Old Salem or Asheville.  Old Salem is in Winston-Salem NC and is a Moravian Village that's been "preserved" from the time it was settled by the Quakers (I think that's right...if not, please feel free to correct me!)  It's really cool to go up there and see everything and walk around.  Plus the Moravian wafer cookies are delish!



ooo! i went to wake forest! loved winston! i never made it to old salem though. shame on me. i do love their cookies!  i was hoping to make it down to w-s this fall for a football game but since i'll be pretty preggo i don't know if that will happen. if i do i will try to convince my friends to take me to old salem!



Connie96 said:


> Howdy yall. I've popped in a couple times but just haven't had much to say. I've been backsliding a bit this week with the eating, but I've been exercising so at least that's something.
> 
> Finished my countdown calendar. I took a couple pics but then discovered they were blurry when I downloaded them. I'll have to try again. I am really VERY pleased with how my little project turned out. I really love it.
> 
> Oh, what the heck. Here are my blurry pictures.
> 
> This is what it looks like today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is what it will look like the day we leave:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Each envelope contains three puzzle pieces and, since they're not readable in this photo, the first envelope, for example, says:
> 50 days to
> Disney
> Saturday
> July 9
> 
> I can't wait for DD to pull off that first envelope tomorrow evening so we can start on our puzzle and officially start our countdown.



i love it i love it i love it! how cool is that??? once the kiddos are old enough to understand i really want to do something like this. however, i'll have to try to dig down deep inside and find any ounce of creativity! i have none! thanks for sharing!!

********************************

morning losers! the sun is shining! after yesterday's rain and awfulness that occurred with a kid waking at 3:30am i'm ready to have a nice saturday. DS woke up at 6:30 today (sleeping late for us!) and DH just took him and the dog for a walk. i wish i had a video of that considering it's the bulldog that takes those two for walks. 

we are going to the bronx zoo today to check out the lego safari that they have - it's an event sponsored by DVC! i'm going to hopefully get a disney fix without even having to leave my own borough!!!

tonight i'm having DH grill hamburgers and i have deli thins to serve them on. i'm making lisa's pasta salad again (yum). 

i think i'm going to try to head out for a solo walk in a few minutes. i would run by my supportive sports bras are all dirty! haha


----------



## cclovesdis

Good Morning!!!!!!!!!!!

I slept well last night! Had a strange dream, but it was kind of fun (not in that way ) though.

Today is going to be a very OP day. I can feel it. I've decided to try using Sparkpeople. The new PointsPlus does not seem to be working very well for me. I'm sure it's me and not the program though. I know it is working very well for most of the people at my meeting. I will continue going to meetings as they are helpful. I also plan to keep using the Good Health Guidelines and to keep the points+ equivalency in the back of my mind.

I have a waxing appt later this morning and some other errands to run. The gym is almost on top of the salon, so I don't have any excuses to skip a workout today. I need to put away some laundry. Lately, my mom has been leaving it one place, but not so much this week. I better get going on that. I promise to be more active on the thread this week!

QOTD: When I was like 5-8, we loved going to Storyland. Now, I really can't take a 1-day trip. I always feel like if I go somewhere, I need to do it all. Actually, my BFF and I loved Newport, but unfortunately, we realized we didn't stay nearly long enough especially conidering the crowds on the July 4th weekend. We are planning to go back next summer and I will take a few vacation days.

Have a great, OP day everyone! 

CC


----------



## donac

Good Saturday morning everyone.  

Everyone is gone today.  Ds and gf went to Baltimore for the weekend.  Dh went to a friend's cabin to help rebuild their porch.I could have gone but I really don't like a place where there is no running water.  I can almost take outhouses but I really like to be able to turn on water and wash my hands and face. 

I have some pillowcases to wash, fold and pack for my friend.  I may go over to Red Bank later and help a local theater company finish costumes for their production of Hairspray next week.  I am probably going to move my sewing machine up to the kitchen to sew tonight and tomorrow (Dh is either coming home tomorrow or if he is tired he will stop at my parents house and come home Monday morning.).

Eating is on my this weekend.  No one else to cook for.  May stop and get some salmon for dinner tonight.


I hope Lindsey and her family beat the crowds on the parkway.  I wonder where she went.

QOTD Dh and I love to take day trips during the summer.  Like this summer we don't aways take a big vacation.  The boys have spent time at Boy Scout summer camp for the last 12 years so vacation money went there and to some of their other adventures.  We only take a long vacation about once every two or three years.  NJ has lots of different places to go such as Cape May, Cape May Zoo, NYC to see a show, any of the state parks, kayaking on Sandy Hook, Smithville, Hurricane Harbor water park at Great Adventure(we hardly ever go to GA since I don't do the crazy roller coasters), Seaside, Smithville, Edwin B Forsythe Wildlife Center, The rescue center south of Atlantic City (would love to do a kayak tour of there), kayaking on the Wading River.

Off to finish last week's stats.  Please pm your weight for 7/8 by Tuesday morning so that I can do the stats on Tuesday and get back on track.

Have a happy and healthy day.


----------



## donac

Biggest Loser Week 4 Results
Here we celebrate our progress and recognize our superstars.

Reminder:
-if anybody knows they will miss weighing in, just PM and let me know and you’ll be marked excused 

First some stats

MAINTAINERS:
(staying within 2 lbs of their maintain weight is successfully maintaining!)
# of Maintainers Reporting In & Successfully Maintaining:1
Congrats Rose & Mike

LOSERS:
weigh ins----------------------- 21
gains----------------------------2
maintains------------------------4
losses-------------------------- 15
New members--------------------3
Biggest Loser Summer Challenge Week 4!
This week’s group loss is 4 lbs

For the entire challenge this group has lost 56.6 lbs.  I wanted to mention this so that we don't dget discouraged.


Before the weekly superstar list comes the disclaimer. I am human and I make mistakes. If you have any questions please contact me. For your reference this is the magic percentage of weight lost formula - weight loss for the week divided by weight for last week times 100, that gives us the percentage. Now let me test that with my numbers for week 1, click, click, click goes the calculator. Yes, that agrees with the percentage on the magic spreadsheet. (btw if its been more than 1 week between weigh-ins, then the % loss is divided by the number of weeks, to keep everybody on the same basis)

Now let's get to the good stuff. Who were our superstars of the week? This time I’ve done a TOP 10 LIST ! That criteria may change from week to week. Hey I'm in charge here and I get paid nothin' to do this so you better take what you can get! (and if there’s something you want to know, just ask me!)

The WISH Biggest Loser Summer Challenge Week 3
#10-zhoen  .451%
#9- glss1/2fll  .483%
#8- Worfiedoodles  .520%
#7- pjstevens  .554%
#6- Connie96  .564%
#5- bellebookworm  .640%
#4- liesel  .647% 
#3- cclovesdis  .648%
#2- mackeysmom  .73%

and now
The WISH Biggest Loser Summer Challenge 
Week 4 Biggest Loser is:
#1- JacksLilWench 1.58%
Quote from Dare2Dream: How is your week going? Are you OP (on program)? Are you exercising? Drinking that water? You know what to do to make the magic happen. Get on the wagon. We are all here to help you on the journey. We can do this one day at a time. One bite at a time.

Have a happy and healthy day!


Congratulations JacksLilWench 
What a great week you had. Keep up the good work. We have a very special clippie reserved for our weekly Biggest Loser. Wear it with pride this week! :

This is our weekly reigning Biggest Loser clippie. We have the large version



or use this
http://photopost.wdwinfo.com/data/500/31040weeklyBLsmall1.jpg
followed by 

or we have a medium version



or use this
http://photopost.wdwinfo.com/data/500/31040weeklyBLmed.jpg
followed by 

and we have a small version



or use
http://photopost.wdwinfo.com/data/500/31040weeklyBLsm.jpg
followed by 

Thanks to ohMom-Molli for these clippies. They were used for a previous BL but we can recycle. Don't they look great!


----------



## lisah0711

Good morning all!  

Sue, thanks for coaching last week!  I loved all the questions even if I didn't get to answer them all.   Lindsay, thanks for coaching this week!  

Just going to pop in and catch up where we are -- got a bit behind due to technical issues and birthday celebrations for DS.  



mommyof2Pirates said:


> Friday July 8, 2011 QOTD: What is one lifestyle change that you have made this challenge thats giving you success....what is something you want to change that will help you even more?



The lifestyle change that I just made this week was kicking the diet soda habit.  It's only been four days so I can't really say how the success part is going but I do feel better and seem to actually be getting those signals in my brain that I am full or don't need to eat something -- I've put things back several times in the past few days.  

My change to be made that will help me even more is to just be consistent and do what I should as much as I can.  I'm working on it!  

*Dona,* sorry for such a hectic and stressful week.  Hope it is better soon!  

Hi *Shawn!*   Sounds like you are starting to settle in -- it's a big job!  Sorry to hear about your DSis.  

*Gretchen,* great job on the 20 minute jog.  Don't worry about the speed -- that will come!    I loved your matching shirts!  

*Melissa,* Zoe is as cute as can be!  



mommyof2Pirates said:


> Good Evening Everyone!!!!  Is anyone out there????  I feel like I became the coach and everyone has left the buiding.
> 
> Well I am not going to take it personally and assume that you all are out working your butts off, planning meals, and eating healthy and having lots of fun too.
> 
> I will be leaving early tomorrow.  We are heading to the beach for the day.  I may have already said this
> 
> I will be gone for the entire day so I apologize in advance for being MIA.  I know all of you will be fine without me.
> 
> So I thought I would post tomorrows QOTD tonight:
> 
> Saturday July 9, 2011 QOTD
> What has been your favorite day trip to take either with your friends or/and your family?
> 
> Mine by far is the beach.  We live anywhere from 2-3 hours from the different points of the jersey shore.  It makes for a really nice day trip.  I love the beach and the boardwalk.  It is my 2nd happy place...obviously disney is #1
> 
> Have a great day tomorrow and I will talk to you all on Sunday.



Enjoy your day at the beach today, Lindsay!  

Our day trips seem to involve going to Spokane and seeing some play or something.  I would love, love, love to be somewhere where I could go to the beach for the day.  That is one of the things I miss the most about living in California.  

Today I am going for a little day trip by myself to Missoula, Montana (about 3 hours away) to go to running school with Jeff Galloway.  It was my birthday present to myself and I signed up even before I did the Princess in February.  It should be fun!  

*Tracey,* so sorry that your family is still on that horrible roller coaster but it sounds like it is slowly getting better.    It's always a good sign when your spouse starts to bug you!  



BernardandMissBianca said:


> Saturday July 9, 2011 QOTD
> What has been your favorite day trip to take either with your friends or/and your family?
> 
> I don't know what our favorite day trip is. Probably Ikea! LOL My kids love to shop so that would probably be their answer too.
> We don't really go on Day trips, we typically go on multi-day trips to NYC, PA, NJ, that kind of stuff.
> I did go with Mom and DD to NYC on a day long bus trip, that was fun. We saw the Rockettes, went to American Girl, Rockefeller Center, etc.



Ooo, IKEA, I've never been to one -- maybe some day!  



Connie96 said:


> Howdy yall. I've popped in a couple times but just haven't had much to say. I've been backsliding a bit this week with the eating, but I've been exercising so at least that's something.
> 
> Finished my countdown calendar. I took a couple pics but then discovered they were blurry when I downloaded them. I'll have to try again. I am really VERY pleased with how my little project turned out. I really love it. :



Connie, I love your calendar -- it's so cute and looks fabulous!    I'm not going to believe you anymore when you claim that you are not creative! 



dumbo_buddy said:


> morning losers! the sun is shining! after yesterday's rain and awfulness that occurred with a kid waking at 3:30am i'm ready to have a nice saturday. DS woke up at 6:30 today (sleeping late for us!) and DH just took him and the dog for a walk. i wish i had a video of that considering it's the bulldog that takes those two for walks.
> 
> we are going to the bronx zoo today to check out the lego safari that they have - it's an event sponsored by DVC! i'm going to hopefully get a disney fix without even having to leave my own borough!!!
> 
> tonight i'm having DH grill hamburgers and i have deli thins to serve them on. i'm making lisa's pasta salad again (yum).
> 
> i think i'm going to try to head out for a solo walk in a few minutes. i would run by my supportive sports bras are all dirty! haha



Glad that you got to sleep in a bit today!  Seeing Mickey should be fun.  :MickeyMo:  Maybe you will get some good DVC giveaways.  

I'll be interested to hear what a Lego safari is -- animals in Legos?  That's something for you to look forward to when your little ones get big enough -- stepping on Legos.   

I was a samer this week but it's beats being a gainer and it's up to me to make this thing work.


----------



## lisah0711

Congratulations to all our superstars and especially to our biggest loser, JacksLilWench!  

We all deserve a big pat on the back for still being here and working on our goals!


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

dumbo_buddy said:


> ikea  it is so true that that place can be a time-suck! you go there looking for one thing then all of a sudden you're having lunch and sitting in their show living rooms and it's four hours later!!



LOL it's over an hour away so you factor in the drive, lunch (gotta have lunch), shop the show room, shop the downstairs, take pictures of everything we love, pick up stuff in the warehouse. And by then you are hungry again so I have to shop in the take home food section, load the car and get home. UGH!!! It's an all day affair!!! 


*Connie* love love love the countdown!!!! I need to do one of those! 

Congrats *JLW* for being Biggest Loser this week!!!!!


----------



## bellebookworm9

BernardandMissBianca said:


> Saturday July 9, 2011 QOTD
> What has been your favorite day trip to take either with your friends or/and your family?



We don't ever really take day trips. But exactly one year ago, some of the other orientation advisors and I went to one of the malls near Rochester and had a really fun time, including getting some ears pierced, so I'm going to say that.



donac said:


> Biggest Loser Week 4 Results
> The WISH Biggest Loser Summer Challenge Week 3
> #10-zhoen  .451%
> #9- glss1/2fll  .483%
> #8- Worfiedoodles  .520%
> #7- pjstevens  .554%
> #6- Connie96  .564%
> #5- bellebookworm  .640%
> #4- liesel  .647%
> #3- cclovesdis  .648%
> #2- mackeysmom  .73%
> 
> and now
> The WISH Biggest Loser Summer Challenge
> Week 4 Biggest Loser is:
> #1- JacksLilWench 1.58%



Great job everybody!


----------



## glss1/2fll

Nice job with the weigh in everybody.

Connie, love your count down poster. I could never come up with something that creative.

QOTD: Well, I hadn't thought of Ikea but it is only an hour away and my mom keeps saying we should meet there since it's right between our houses. That would be an excellent day. The coast is only an hour away so that would probably be my favorite day trip, although truthfully we rarely go. Just too busy/lazy. My boys would say the hour drive up to the mountains to go fishing. Not my favorite day trip!  Now that all the chicklens are home I want to take a day trip to Multnomah Falls. That's a beautiful free falling waterfall--I think it's like the 3rd longest fall in the US. Can't remember--see, I gotta go so I can get my facts straight! There are a zillion walking trails and other falls to see, too. Ahh, one day.

Have a great OP day! I just ate chocolate poptarts so I'm already off! But it's my one weekend treat. I have now gone 2 days without chocolate covered almonds, keeping my end of the pact!


----------



## JacksLilWench

donac said:


> Biggest Loser Week 4 Results
> Here we celebrate our progress and recognize our superstars.
> 
> Reminder:
> -if anybody knows they will miss weighing in, just PM and let me know and youll be marked excused
> 
> First some stats
> 
> MAINTAINERS:
> (staying within 2 lbs of their maintain weight is successfully maintaining!)
> # of Maintainers Reporting In & Successfully Maintaining:1
> Congrats Rose & Mike
> 
> LOSERS:
> weigh ins----------------------- 21
> gains----------------------------2
> maintains------------------------4
> losses-------------------------- 15
> New members--------------------3
> Biggest Loser Summer Challenge Week 4!
> This weeks group loss is 4 lbs
> 
> For the entire challenge this group has lost 56.6 lbs.  I wanted to mention this so that we don't dget discouraged.
> 
> 
> Before the weekly superstar list comes the disclaimer. I am human and I make mistakes. If you have any questions please contact me. For your reference this is the magic percentage of weight lost formula - weight loss for the week divided by weight for last week times 100, that gives us the percentage. Now let me test that with my numbers for week 1, click, click, click goes the calculator. Yes, that agrees with the percentage on the magic spreadsheet. (btw if its been more than 1 week between weigh-ins, then the % loss is divided by the number of weeks, to keep everybody on the same basis)
> 
> Now let's get to the good stuff. Who were our superstars of the week? This time Ive done a TOP 10 LIST ! That criteria may change from week to week. Hey I'm in charge here and I get paid nothin' to do this so you better take what you can get! (and if theres something you want to know, just ask me!)
> 
> The WISH Biggest Loser Summer Challenge Week 3
> #10-zhoen  .451%
> #9- glss1/2fll  .483%
> #8- Worfiedoodles  .520%
> #7- pjstevens  .554%
> #6- Connie96  .564%
> #5- bellebookworm  .640%
> #4- liesel  .647%
> #3- cclovesdis  .648%
> #2- mackeysmom  .73%
> 
> and now
> The WISH Biggest Loser Summer Challenge
> Week 4 Biggest Loser is:
> #1- JacksLilWench 1.58%
> Quote from Dare2Dream: How is your week going? Are you OP (on program)? Are you exercising? Drinking that water? You know what to do to make the magic happen. Get on the wagon. We are all here to help you on the journey. We can do this one day at a time. One bite at a time.
> 
> Have a happy and healthy day!
> 
> 
> Congratulations JacksLilWench
> What a great week you had. Keep up the good work. We have a very special clippie reserved for our weekly Biggest Loser. Wear it with pride this week! :
> 
> This is our weekly reigning Biggest Loser clippie. We have the large version
> 
> 
> 
> or use this
> http://photopost.wdwinfo.com/data/500/31040weeklyBLsmall1.jpg
> followed by
> 
> or we have a medium version
> 
> 
> 
> or use this
> http://photopost.wdwinfo.com/data/500/31040weeklyBLmed.jpg
> followed by
> 
> and we have a small version
> 
> 
> 
> or use
> http://photopost.wdwinfo.com/data/500/31040weeklyBLsm.jpg
> followed by
> 
> Thanks to ohMom-Molli for these clippies. They were used for a previous BL but we can recycle. Don't they look great!



OH MY GAWWD!!!!  This is so exciting!!!!!!!!  I feel so skinny right now!!


----------



## dvccruiser76

mommyof2Pirates said:


> Saturday July 9, 2011 QOTD
> What has been your favorite day trip to take either with your friends or/and your family?



Hmmm.. I'd say when I was little it was day trips the the Museum of Science or the Aquarium with my parents which always ended with lunch at Faneuil Hall. Nowadays it might be Kittery with DS and my mom where we have breakfast somewhere tasty before like Amore Breakfast in Ogunquit. 



tigger813 said:


> They caught the idiots who torched the school buses! One even recorded his stupidity on his cell phone!



What is their punishment? 



Connie96 said:


> Oh, what the heck. Here are my blurry pictures.
> 
> This is what it looks like today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is what it will look like the day we leave:



Wow nice work  Super impressive. 



dumbo_buddy said:


> DVC is actually sponsoring an event at the zoo this summer on the weekends and we're going today. supposedly safari mickey will be there!!



How was the zoo? How did you find out about the DVC event?



donac said:


> Biggest Loser Week 4 Results
> Here we celebrate our progress and recognize our superstars.
> 
> Reminder:
> -if anybody knows they will miss weighing in, just PM and let me know and youll be marked excused
> 
> First some stats
> 
> MAINTAINERS:
> (staying within 2 lbs of their maintain weight is successfully maintaining!)
> # of Maintainers Reporting In & Successfully Maintaining:1
> Congrats Rose & Mike
> 
> LOSERS:
> weigh ins----------------------- 21
> gains----------------------------2
> maintains------------------------4
> losses-------------------------- 15
> New members--------------------3
> Biggest Loser Summer Challenge Week 4!
> This weeks group loss is 4 lbs
> 
> For the entire challenge this group has lost 56.6 lbs.  I wanted to mention this so that we don't dget discouraged.
> 
> The WISH Biggest Loser Summer Challenge Week 3
> #10-zhoen  .451%
> #9- glss1/2fll  .483%
> #8- Worfiedoodles  .520%
> #7- pjstevens  .554%
> #6- Connie96  .564%
> #5- bellebookworm  .640%
> #4- liesel  .647%
> #3- cclovesdis  .648%
> #2- mackeysmom  .73%
> 
> and now
> The WISH Biggest Loser Summer Challenge
> Week 4 Biggest Loser is:
> #1- JacksLilWench 1.58%



Great job everyone! Go JacksLilWench


----------



## mikamah

JacksLilWench said:


> OH MY GAWWD!!!!  This is so exciting!!!!!!!!  I feel so skinny right now!!


  Whoo hoo!!  Congratulation on being the biggest loser this week!!!

Congrats to all the losers and maintainers this week!!

And a big thank you to Dona, our weightkeeper.    No worries, we know you'll get the stats up when you can.  Believe us, we all understand how busy you are.  Some days I feel like there isn't enough time in the day for what needs to be done.  

We've been having a fun and busy weekend.  Got yesterday off from work, and saw Zookeeper which was hilarious.  Highly recommmend it, but I am a big Kevin James fan.  He is so funny.  Went to a friends last night, and then a little league game today to see my friends son play.   Ds really enjoyed watching the game,  it was free except for lunch at the snack bar, so it was a win-win.  It's a jimmy fund tournament, so we'll probably go to another game later this week.  

We're heading to a friends bbq now for a little bit.  Just wanted to pop in and say hello.  

Hope you're all enjoying the weekend.  It's a beautiful summer day here in MA.


----------



## tigger813

Hi all,

Busy day here. Went to work and ended up doing a chair massage and a hot stone. Both clients booked full sessions for next Saturday morning as well! They are both regulars so I'm excited knowing that my Saturday will be fulfilling making them feel better! 

Came home and made food for our friend to come over and watch the series premiere of Torchwood from last night! It was awesome! We will be having them over every weekend to watch it as they don't have Starz. Kids played downstairs! 

I purchased our tickets to see Harry Potter next Saturday afternoon at 3:30 at the IMAX 3D in Reading! SO excited to seeit but I will have my tissues on hand as I know I'll cry. And I get to see Cars 2 on Wednesday when we go to Patriot Place to see the NE Revolution soccer match! Also have to get Ash a good pair of sneakers to help with her healing! I may get a pair myself as I put holes in the toes of mine when I did the relay for life in May!

I finished my first book of the summer! It was a Danielle Steele novel and now I'll move onto the book Brian got at the silent auction last week! I still also need to finish Realityland that I have been reading for quite a long time.

We have been watching Harry Potter marathon this afternoon and now the girls are playing games on the PS3 before bed. Izzie got sick earlier. SHe said she ate too much pizza. Thought she would nap but now she's fine.

Girls and I are going to go to church in the morning and then probably play games and watch movies. I need to start thinking about cleaning my bedroom. That will probably be Monday's chore as I don't think we need to leave the house.

I hope to start posting more and replying to people now that things are settling down here again.

LTS- Glad to hear that you are doing well!

Shawn- I am still so thankful for your thoughtfulness last Monday and glad you are settling in! Which hs is your son attending down there? Sorry to hear about your sis!

Mom was doing well earlier today but they got behind on meds so she was hurting again tonight. The Lasix finally kicked in today which hopefully will improve a lot of things.

TTFN


----------



## SettinSail

Congrats to all our biggest losers this week  Esp JLW

Great job!!!!!

I hope to be on that list at some point this Summer

Hi Tracey, glad to hear all is going well for you back at home.  I know you must worry about your Mom and feel so far away and helpless.  Hoping things will improve for her and your Dad.  I am sure your sister is making sure they get everything they need   Hang in there!
DS was at BSA camp in Carthage (NC) and got back today  He leaves again Monday morning for a Christian camp in the NC mountains.  He just loves that camp and goes every year.

DH was scheduled to fly back to Germany today but his flight to ATL was cancelled, no explanation given.   He worked out another route through Memphis/Amsterdam/Stuttgart, stayed at the airport several hours but was worried there was not enough time between flights to make all connections so eventually he called me to come pick him up.  YAY, another night with DH  He will try to get out again tomorrow.  I am dreading the next 3 weeks when I am here by myself.  Something always happens when he's away that I don't like to deal with.  Sure enough, when he was at the airport, the kitchen was suddenly attacked by ANTS!!!  I put out some ant bait and it's better now.  I can't figure out if they are coming from the dishwasher or coming from somewhere else and trying to get into the dishwasher but YUCK!   I'm such a wimp

Kathy, I am a Kevin James fan too.  I think I saw Zookeeper a long time ago but don't remember it too well.  Sounds like you guys are having a fun weekend!

Sue and Nancy, I just have to share that we had the opposite problem with DS, he started talking at 5 months and has not shut up since then  Of course now that he is 14, he's not talking much with ME anymore


----------



## SettinSail

Hmmmm, I must have hit a button that submitted my post

Any way, Sue and Nancy, I promise you one day your boys will be talking up a storm and driving you crazy -- you will wish for a moment's peace.  You are both great Moms to be concerned about it and have it checked out.

Linda, DH and I have been to Multnomah Falls and several other falls in that area...beautiful!   And, I remember the hike being pretty difficult to reach the top.    Chocolate poptarts   (yum!)

Connie, I love your countdown chart, very very cute

LisaH, enjoy running school with Jeff Galloway How cool!

Dona, thanks for being our weighkeeper, you ROCK no matter when the results get posted Sorry to hear about Dnephew

BronxNancy, I thought about you yesterday, one of my friends I had lunch with has a dtr who is a rising Senior at Fordham and this is the 1st Summer she hasn't come home.  My friend said she lives in an apt across the street from the Univ with 4 other girls and that it is actually pretty spacious!
Sorry about the Safari Mickey

CC, glad you had a good night's sleep  Did you ever receive the package I mailed you?

Melissa, your pictures are great!   You are so young and cute

Belle, loved the pics of you and Mom in your T-shirts.

Lindsay, hope you had fun at the beach.

QOTD:  We could take many fun day trips when we were in Europe.  I enjoyed the hiking trips a lot.  Here, we are about 2-3 hours from the beaches and about 3-4 hours away from the mountains so we have the best of both worlds.  I love a good day trip or a weekend away

I have done very well with eating this week but not so much with exercise.  Just been too busy but I am moving a lot throughout the day.  Tonight, DH & DS decided to get a pizza from Pizza Hut and I ate an Amy's Burrito.  I've always heard how good they are but I thought it was just OK.  It did not fill me up!  I decided to eat one of their PH breadsticks.  It was not so good so only ate half.  Finally caved in and had a bite of the pizza.  YUMM.  Then during clean-up I ate a whole slice  deeee-licious but I wish I could have controlled myself better.

Enjoy the rest of your weekend

Shawn


----------



## cclovesdis

SettinSail said:


> CC, glad you had a good night's sleep  Did you ever receive the package I mailed you?



Thanks! I can't believe I never told you that I received your package! Thank you so much. It was wonderful! 



Today was a great day! I went to the gym and while I didn't do as much as I had hoped, I did get in a good workout. I drank plenty of water today and ate really well. My parents decided to go out to dinner tonight and I picked the place. I actually picked a buffet because they have lots of veggies, peel-eat-shrimp, a salad bar, and some good lean meats. My parents, sister, and BIL got what they wanted and I stayed within my calories! 

I've decided that I'm going to challenge myself to reach the top of this "mountain" we have in town. There is a path to the top and some type of museum at the top too. I am giving myself the next five weekends to attempt it. I haven't done it in so long so I really have no idea how much of a challenge this will be, but I want to lose 10 lbs before WDW and this is one way I can make that happen. 

Have a great day tomorrow everyone!


----------



## bellebookworm9

tigger813 said:


> I purchased our tickets to see Harry Potter next Saturday afternoon at 3:30 at the IMAX 3D in Reading! SO excited to seeit but I will have my tissues on hand as I know I'll cry.
> We have been watching Harry Potter marathon...



I'll definitely be bringing tissues too! The first part didn't make me cry (probably cause I was too focused on a)the fact that I had to pee so bad-I had drank a large soda before the movie started  and b)I had gotten the news that they were deactivating my major only hours before), but I have a feeling that the second one will. My best friend and I think the Weasley twins are our imaginary boyfriends, so we'll be rather upset when Fred dies. 

We've gotten through movies 1-6, and hope to watch 7 part 1 tonight. Mom got really confused during movie 5, because I've realized they kind of stopped explaining anything, including the prophecy.



SettinSail said:


> I decided to eat one of their PH breadsticks.  It was not so good so only ate half.  Finally caved in and had a bite of the pizza.  YUMM.  Then during clean-up I ate a whole slice  deeee-licious but I wish I could have controlled myself better.



Mmmmmm Pizza Hut. Mom and I split a personal pan and an order of 3 breadsticks every so often, because you can get them to go at Target!



cclovesdis said:


> Thanks! I can't believe I never told you that I received your package! Thank you so much. It was wonderful!
> 
> Today was a great day! I went to the gym and while I didn't do as much as I had hoped, I did get in a good workout. I drank plenty of water today and ate really well. My parents decided to go out to dinner tonight and I picked the place. I actually picked a buffet because they have lots of veggies, peel-eat-shrimp, a salad bar, and some good lean meats. My parents, sister, and BIL got what they wanted and I stayed within my calories!



Speaking of packages, did you ever have time to mail out my prize from a few weeks ago? Not to be a nag, just wondering when I should expect it.  And good job with the buffet dinner!


----------



## SettinSail

Good morning losers  Up 1 pound this morning for no apparent reason   One of the bad things about being an every day weigher.
I did eat that one piece of PH pizza last night but how could that make me gain one pound  Well, it will make me be more careful today and I need that because DS and I are going to a neighbor's 21st bday party this evening.




cclovesdis said:


> Thanks! I can't believe I never told you that I received your package! Thank you so much. It was wonderful!
> 
> 
> 
> I've decided that I'm going to challenge myself to reach the top of this "mountain" we have in town. There is a path to the top and some type of museum at the top too. I am giving myself the next five weekends to attempt it. I haven't done it in so long so I really have no idea how much of a challenge this will be, but I want to lose 10 lbs before WDW and this is one way I can make that happen.
> 
> Have a great day tomorrow everyone!



 I'm glad you liked it.   Good job on dinner and good luck on your challenge!



SettinSail said:


> :
> 
> Kathy, I am a Kevin James fan too.  I think I saw Zookeeper a long time ago but don't remember it too well.  Sounds like you guys are having a fun weekend!



Quoting myself here, LOL     Of course I DID NOT see Zookeeper a long time ago, I don't know what I was thinking about!   Dangers of getting old!
I would like to see that movie.



bellebookworm9 said:


> Mmmmmm Pizza Hut. Mom and I split a personal pan and an order of 3 breadsticks every so often, because you can get them to go at Target!



I just noticed that at our Target the other day!  It is so delicious but the crust is just loaded with butter!  (yum)

I'll be back later to answer QOTD

Shawn


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

tigger813 said:


> Happy to report that Mom is doing much better today.



Glad to hear mom is doing better I hope the lasix starts to help and take away some of the swelling that is causing the discomfort.

I hope Ash's foot heals quickly.  That stinks to have an injury in the beginning of summer.  I hope she is able to get to a few of the camps she wanted to do.



BernardandMissBianca said:


> I did go with Mom and DD to NYC on a day long bus trip, that was fun. We saw the Rockettes, went to American Girl, Rockefeller Center, etc.




That is a great day trip.  I have taken the day trip to NYC a number of times but my favorite so far was the xmas trip I took with dh and we saw the rockettes for the first time, took a carriage ride through Central park, walked all over, saw the tree and the ice skaters.  It was so fun.  This was pre-kids.  Now I am looking forward to taking our kids on the same trip in the next few years.  

PS- I love IKEA too and for us the closest is in Philly so it would be a nice day trip get away.



JacksLilWench said:


> My favorite day trip would have to be to Old Salem or Asheville.  Old Salem is in Winston-Salem NC and is a Moravian Village that's been "preserved" from the time it was settled by the Quakers (I think that's right...if not, please feel free to correct me!)  It's really cool to go up there and see everything and walk around.  Plus the Moravian wafer cookies are delish!
> 
> Asheville is just a lot of fun because of all the stuff you can do there.  I'm not much of an outdoors-y person so I don't really do any hiking or camping or anything.  But there are some awesome restaurants and shops up there.  Plus it's just really pretty!



sounds like great places.  In my city we have moravian college and lots of moravian churches.  Im sure there are some facts about the moravians that are attached to the city but Im not exactly sure what they are.  We have a museum and a few exhibits downtown and it is really neat to see.  



Connie96 said:


> Finished my countdown calendar. I took a couple pics but then discovered they were blurry when I downloaded them. I'll have to try again. I am really VERY pleased with how my little project turned out. I really love it.



I love your calendar!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  I think it is so awesome and came out great.



dumbo_buddy said:


> lindsay - have a fabulous time at the beach!! where on the shore do you go? i grew up going to ocean city, nj. my parents still go and every summer i say we need to go down but we never do. we have a beach a block away so i try to keep our summer spending DOWN (you know, so i can spend oodles at disney, lol).



I know you already know the answer!!!  But yes I loved Ocean City!  You have so much right in your area that I can understand not needing to do specific day trips.  The zoo sounds like so much fun...even if they misrepresented safari mickey. and to have a beach within walking distance is great.



cclovesdis said:


> Today is going to be a very OP day. I can feel it. I've decided to try using Sparkpeople. The new PointsPlus does not seem to be working very well for me.



Good luck on the new plan.  Sometimes you just need to change it up.  I hope you have lots of success with it.  



donac said:


> The WISH Biggest Loser Summer Challenge Week 3
> #10-zhoen  .451%
> #9- glss1/2fll  .483%
> #8- Worfiedoodles  .520%
> #7- pjstevens  .554%
> #6- Connie96  .564%
> #5- bellebookworm  .640%
> #4- liesel  .647%
> #3- cclovesdis  .648%
> #2- mackeysmom  .73%
> 
> and now
> The WISH Biggest Loser Summer Challenge
> Week 4 Biggest Loser is:
> #1- JacksLilWench 1.58%




Yay!!!! Congrats to all the BL this for last week.  You all did great.  



glss1/2fll said:


> My boys would say the hour drive up to the mountains to go fishing. Not my favorite day trip!



I agree that wouldnt be my favorite trip.  We are so close to the pocono's which is a popular travel area for PA.  Its lots of mountains, fishing, camping, etc.  Just not up my alley.

The falls sound like a lovely trip to take.  I hope you get there someday.



dvccruiser76 said:


> Hmmm.. I'd say when I was little it was day trips the the Museum of Science or the Aquarium with my parents which always ended with lunch at Faneuil Hall. Nowadays it might be Kittery with DS and my mom where we have breakfast somewhere tasty before like Amore Breakfast in Ogunquit.



Sounds like a fun thing to do.  I love science museums and aquariums too.



tigger813 said:


> I finished my first book of the summer! It was a Danielle Steele novel



Which one...I love her novels?



SettinSail said:


> Sure enough, when he was at the airport, the kitchen was suddenly attacked by ANTS!!!



Glad you got an extra night with dh and I hope the time apart goes fast.  Sorry about the ANTS.  Those kind of things always seem to happen when the men are away.



cclovesdis said:


> I've decided that I'm going to challenge myself to reach the top of this "mountain" we have in town. There is a path to the top and some type of museum at the top too. I am giving myself the next five weekends to attempt it. I haven't done it in so long so I really have no idea how much of a challenge this will be, but I want to lose 10 lbs before WDW and this is one way I can make that happen.



That is an excellent idea.  Keep us posted on how its going.


----------



## Rose&Mike

*Happy Birthday to SarahMay!!!!*

And congratulations to all of our Losers this week!!


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

Sorry for taking so long this morning.  I will be much better during the week.  We did not get home until 1am so It took me awhile to get moving today.

Sunday July 10, 2011 QOTD:

What is your favorite summertime healthy treat?


I love to have really cold, fresh watermelon!!!! and when I need an ice cream fix I get the turkey hill lite cookies and cream ice cream and plop one serving onto a cone.  Or I get Rita's sugar free pink lemonade ice.  They are both tasty and less calories and fat that the traditional treats.


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

We had a wonderful day trip to the beach yesterday.  It was hot and sunny.  The kids loved the ocean.  We went swimming back at my in laws hotel.  Walked the boardwalk.  The kids insisted on spending their money on hermit crabs...so now I have one more thing that I will end up having to take care of.  We did not get home until 1am.  So we were up from 430am sat. until 1am sun.  It was quite a long day but very enjoyable and a much needed break from reality.

As far as eating it was pretty rough and I know I could have made alot of better choices but in all honestly I didnt want to.  It was my one day this summer that we were doing this so I wanted to enjoy the things I like.  

We had mcd's on the way down for breakfast so that was 11pts.
I got chicken fingers for lunch which was about 12 pts
Dinner was pizza for 10 pts
snack on the boardwalk was chickie and petes crab fries (philly thing) god only know how many points those were.  I did only eat a large handful and then handed them off to my FIL.
I passed up ice cream!!!!!!

So tomorrow I am getting back into the groove.  Today I need to recuperate and get some groceries.

I hope you all enjoyed your weekend as much as I did.


----------



## DisneyKim68

> Sunday July 10, 2011 QOTD:
> 
> What is your favorite summertime healthy treat?



Watermelon!  I think I've  eaten my weight in i the last couple of weeks


----------



## RemembertheMagic98

Good Morning Lovely Ladies!!

I've been celebrating my birthday a little early so I have been absent from the thread...so I am checking in!

Friday was fun!! Birthday lunch with a former colleague, a Vera Bradley spree (lots of paper products for my desk and some flip flops!), birthday dinner for my dad at our favorite restaurant, and my DSis, DBIL, and DNephew arrived that night!!

Yesterday I spent the entire day with family celebrating all of the July birthday people with a party at my parent's house.  My God Parents are bigger Disney fans than I am and bought me new black Mickey Fitflops!! Soooo excited!  They are heading down to WDW for 18 nights in late July at OKW.  I am sooo jealous!  We are trying to coordinate things so that can all go at the same time in 2013...just can't figure out where we all want to stay for that trip.  I'm still pushing the Poly but they have DVC at Beach Club and love it there....decisions!!!  Anyway, it was so fun to be with family.  I was exhausted last night!!

This morning I had birthday breakfast out with the family...my nephew is such a nut!  He likes the song "Move it, Move it" and LOVES to sing it and do a little dance.  They are headed back to PA today.  I'm most likely going to clean up here a bit and do some relaxing by the pool.  Brian returns tonight from his week at the shore with his mom....he sounded not happy last night when he called.  She gives him a hard time all the time and it really drains him 

Anyway, I am watching Harry Potter and cleaning at the same time.  Need to throw in some laundry because I want to do nothing but relax tomorrow (MY BIRTHDAY!!).

Have a fabulous day and make great choices!!


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

RemembertheMagic98 said:


> Friday was fun!! Birthday lunch with a former colleague, a Vera Bradley spree (lots of paper products for my desk and some flip flops!), birthday dinner for my dad at our favorite restaurant, and my DSis, DBIL, and DNephew arrived that night!!
> 
> Yesterday I spent the entire day with family celebrating all of the July birthday people with a party at my parent's house.  My God Parents are bigger Disney fans than I am and bought me new black Mickey Fitflops!! Soooo excited!  They are heading down to WDW for 18 nights in late July at OKW.  I am sooo jealous!  We are trying to coordinate things so that can all go at the same time in 2013...just can't figure out where we all want to stay for that trip.  I'm still pushing the Poly but they have DVC at Beach Club and love it there....decisions!!!  Anyway, it was so fun to be with family.  I was exhausted last night!!
> 
> This morning I had birthday breakfast out with the family...my nephew is such a nut!  He likes the song "Move it, Move it" and LOVES to sing it and do a little dance.  They are headed back to PA today.  I'm most likely going to clean up here a bit and do some relaxing by the pool.



Sounds like a wonderful birthday weekend.  Enjoy the rest of your day!!!!


----------



## bellebookworm9

mommyof2Pirates said:


> Sunday July 10, 2011 QOTD:
> 
> What is your favorite summertime healthy treat?



Watermelon! And Mom bought some sugar free popsicles that I have yet to try, but I am hoping they are good.


----------



## glss1/2fll

What is your favorite summertime healthy treat



Oh, watermelon. Yummmmm


----------



## tigger813

mommyof2pirates: It was Matters of the Heart! About a sociopath. Very intense. I couldn't put it down yesterday afternoon.

Starting reading Charlie Ridgeway's book about being press agent for Disney. Didn't get very far yet as I was tired last night.

I got up and did the 2mile WATP this morning. It felt good to work out again. Then the girls and I went to church. We came back and I pulled out snacky stuff for lunch. Not a good choice but I want it out of my house! We're watching the US Women's Soccer World Cup match against Brazil. US has had some MAJORLY bad calls against them that may be costing them this match. I'm not happy! So unfair!!!!

I'm excited tonight as I'm going to British Beer Company with some local ladies for trivia night, drinks and buy one get one pizzas! I'm going to allow myself one drink and one or two slices of pizza. I couldn't go last time so I'm excited to go this time! I have another lady picking me up so I can enjoy my drink!

Time to go change over the laundry!

TTFN


----------



## SettinSail

Favorite healthy Summertime treat:  guess I can't say a mini Blizzard from DQ?  I like those Eddy's frozen fruit bars.  You can get them all year long but they are so good when it's hot

Lindsay, what a long day but sounds like fun!   What a great job passing up ice cream   We are thinking of a NYC trip over Thanksgiving to watch the parade.  I know it will be very crowded but when is NYC not   I have a good friend who lives somewhere in NJ very close to the city and she's invited us to stay with her.

Karen, your weekend sounds like fun too!

We just finished watching the Women's soccer game,  USA~!!!!!
we only started watching just a few mins before US tied the game.  Before that we were at the Mall getting DS some new clothes.  He likes American Eagle, I signed up for their cc today to get some more coupons and discounts.  We dropped DH at the airport this morning and I guess he got out OK, have not heard from him since.

Tracey, I need to get back into exercise too.  Haven't done anything but a few walks outside this week.  Now that we have re-activated our YMCA memb, I have no excuses!!  I might head over there in the morning after dropping DS off at 6:00 for the camp bus.  I feel like I will have a good loss next week since I will be by myself.  Again, no excuses for bad eating!  Thinking about eating Supper every night from the Whole Foods Bar.  I can get some fish and veg or salad, etc every night.  Hoping my discipline will hold up through the week!!!

Shawn


----------



## tigger813

Shawn- Did you hear me screaming at the Refs???? They were horrible!!!!! So glad that it turned out the correct way!!!!

What HS is your son going to? My niece attends Green Hope.

TTFN


----------



## my3princes

cclovesdis said:


> Good Morning!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I slept well last night! Had a strange dream, but it was kind of fun (not in that way ) though.
> 
> Today is going to be a very OP day. I can feel it. I've decided to try using Sparkpeople. The new PointsPlus does not seem to be working very well for me. I'm sure it's me and not the program though. I know it is working very well for most of the people at my meeting. I will continue going to meetings as they are helpful. I also plan to keep using the Good Health Guidelines and to keep the points+ equivalency in the back of my mind.
> 
> I have a waxing appt later this morning and some other errands to run. The gym is almost on top of the salon, so I don't have any excuses to skip a workout today. I need to put away some laundry. Lately, my mom has been leaving it one place, but not so much this week. I better get going on that. I promise to be more active on the thread this week!
> 
> QOTD: When I was like 5-8, we loved going to Storyland. Now, I really can't take a 1-day trip. I always feel like if I go somewhere, I need to do it all. Actually, my BFF and I loved Newport, but unfortunately, we realized we didn't stay nearly long enough especially conidering the crowds on the July 4th weekend. We are planning to go back next summer and I will take a few vacation days.
> 
> Have a great, OP day everyone!
> 
> CC


The new Weight Watcher's plan does not work for me either.  I want my old plan back.  Of course I threw out all the materials when the new plan came out. 



mommyof2Pirates said:


> Sorry for taking so long this morning.  I will be much better during the week.  We did not get home until 1am so It took me awhile to get moving today.
> 
> Sunday July 10, 2011 QOTD:
> 
> What is your favorite summertime healthy treat?
> 
> 
> I love to have really cold, fresh watermelon!!!! and when I need an ice cream fix I get the turkey hill lite cookies and cream ice cream and plop one serving onto a cone.  Or I get Rita's sugar free pink lemonade ice.  They are both tasty and less calories and fat that the traditional treats.



Berries.  I love blueberries, strawberries and raspberries.  I've had some yummy fresh peaches too 


Yesterday's QOTD:  We've done a day trip to the Six Flags this summer.  For our family we do a lot of camping weekends and those tend to have day trips built in.  Last weekend was a trip to Santa's Village.  We'll being hitting the beach, Six Flags (again), the NASCAR race, some car shows and who knows what else.


I've been super diligant this weekend and am starting to lose a few of those lbs that I've gained the last couple of weeks.  I need to come up with a plan for work as I tend to eat through the day which I don't do at home.  Couple that with sitting for 10 hours and I've got issues.


----------



## SettinSail

tigger813 said:


> Shawn- Did you hear me screaming at the Refs???? They were horrible!!!!! So glad that it turned out the correct way!!!!
> 
> What HS is your son going to? My niece attends Green Hope.
> 
> TTFN



 I only watched the last 2 mins of extra time so I guess I missed all of that!   We turned it on at the right moment.

He will go to Holly Springs HS.  Green Hope is a great school!  It's where all the rich kids go   All the schools here are good, just very crowded.

We are off to a 21st birthday party at the neighbors.  Hope I can be good.
I have known this girl since she was 5 years old.

Enjoy the rest of your day

Shawn


----------



## dvccruiser76

mikamah said:


> We've been having a fun and busy weekend.  Got yesterday off from work, and saw Zookeeper which was hilarious.  Highly recommmend it, but I am a big Kevin James fan.  He is so funny.  Went to a friends last night, and then a little league game today to see my friends son play.   Ds really enjoyed watching the game,  it was free except for lunch at the snack bar, so it was a win-win.  It's a jimmy fund tournament, so we'll probably go to another game later this week.



Hi Kathy, you are right, the weather here has been beautiful. Yesterday we went for a really long walk then a birthday party for one of Dylan's classmates at daycare. Today we walked about 2 1/2 miles again and stopped by the new ice cream place at Tapley. A former co-worker of mine owns the place, but she wasn't there when we went. 

Have you been on the new rail trail? It's actually really nice. 



tigger813 said:


> I purchased our tickets to see Harry Potter next Saturday afternoon at 3:30 at the IMAX 3D in Reading! SO excited to seeit but I will have my tissues on hand as I know I'll cry.
> 
> We have been watching Harry Potter marathon this afternoon and now the girls are playing games on the PS3 before bed. Izzie got sick earlier. SHe said she ate too much pizza. Thought she would nap but now she's fine.



I'm caught up to the Order of the Phoenix, now I just need to re-watch the Half Blood Prince and DH Part 1 before I finish the book and go see DH Part 2. 

I've been hearing that it's been selling out ahead of time. We'll probably give it a couple of weeks to die down first. We still need to see Transformers at the IMAX. We went to see Horrible Bosses and liked that last night. 

You'll have to let me know how you like it. 



SettinSail said:


> Sue and Nancy, I just have to share that we had the opposite problem with DS, he started talking at 5 months and has not shut up since then  Of course now that he is 14, he's not talking much with ME anymore



Ha, that's probably so true 



Rose&Mike said:


> *Happy Birthday to SarahMay!!!!*



Yes, Happy Birthday SarahMay 



mommyof2Pirates said:


> Sunday July 10, 2011 QOTD:
> 
> What is your favorite summertime healthy treat?



Hmmm... probably corn on the cob. Though we haven't had any yet this year 



RemembertheMagic98 said:


> I'm still pushing the Poly but they have DVC at Beach Club and love it there....decisions!!!  Anyway, it was so fun to be with family.  I was exhausted last night!!



I'd vote for Poly since I haven't been, but if they have DVC the Poly is far too many points compared to the BCV. My favorite is the AKL and AKV. Have you stayed there before? 



tigger813 said:


> I'm excited tonight as I'm going to British Beer Company with some local ladies for trivia night, drinks and buy one get one pizzas! I'm going to allow myself one drink and one or two slices of pizza. I couldn't go last time so I'm excited to go this time! I have another lady picking me up so I can enjoy my drink!



Which BBC? I've been to one down on the Cape near Falmouth before. That's where DH and I first had dinner together.


----------



## dumbo_buddy

mommyof2Pirates said:


> We had a wonderful day trip to the beach yesterday.  It was hot and sunny.  The kids loved the ocean.  We went swimming back at my in laws hotel.  Walked the boardwalk.  The kids insisted on spending their money on hermit crabs...so now I have one more thing that I will end up having to take care of.  We did not get home until 1am.  So we were up from 430am sat. until 1am sun.  It was quite a long day but very enjoyable and a much needed break from reality.
> 
> As far as eating it was pretty rough and I know I could have made alot of better choices but in all honestly I didnt want to.  It was my one day this summer that we were doing this so I wanted to enjoy the things I like.
> 
> We had mcd's on the way down for breakfast so that was 11pts.
> I got chicken fingers for lunch which was about 12 pts
> Dinner was pizza for 10 pts
> snack on the boardwalk was chickie and petes crab fries (philly thing) god only know how many points those were.  I did only eat a large handful and then handed them off to my FIL.
> I passed up ice cream!!!!!!
> 
> So tomorrow I am getting back into the groove.  Today I need to recuperate and get some groceries.
> 
> I hope you all enjoyed your weekend as much as I did.



sounds like you had a FABULOUS day!! i would have eaten all of the stuff you ate plus more! you didn't get kohr's?? that right there is like deleting calories from your day! lol!! 



RemembertheMagic98 said:


> Good Morning Lovely Ladies!!
> 
> I've been celebrating my birthday a little early so I have been absent from the thread...so I am checking in!
> 
> Friday was fun!! Birthday lunch with a former colleague, a Vera Bradley spree (lots of paper products for my desk and some flip flops!), birthday dinner for my dad at our favorite restaurant, and my DSis, DBIL, and DNephew arrived that night!!
> 
> Yesterday I spent the entire day with family celebrating all of the July birthday people with a party at my parent's house.  My God Parents are bigger Disney fans than I am and bought me new black Mickey Fitflops!! Soooo excited!  They are heading down to WDW for 18 nights in late July at OKW.  I am sooo jealous!  We are trying to coordinate things so that can all go at the same time in 2013...just can't figure out where we all want to stay for that trip.  I'm still pushing the Poly but they have DVC at Beach Club and love it there....decisions!!!  Anyway, it was so fun to be with family.  I was exhausted last night!!
> 
> This morning I had birthday breakfast out with the family...my nephew is such a nut!  He likes the song "Move it, Move it" and LOVES to sing it and do a little dance.  They are headed back to PA today.  I'm most likely going to clean up here a bit and do some relaxing by the pool.  Brian returns tonight from his week at the shore with his mom....he sounded not happy last night when he called.  She gives him a hard time all the time and it really drains him
> 
> Anyway, I am watching Harry Potter and cleaning at the same time.  Need to throw in some laundry because I want to do nothing but relax tomorrow (MY BIRTHDAY!!).
> 
> Have a fabulous day and make great choices!!



have a wonderful birthday tomorrow! sounds like you've been enjoying it all weekend! that's the way to celebrate!!!

i wanted to put harry potter on when we got home but DS screams and yells if anything other than cars is on. 



SettinSail said:


> Favorite healthy Summertime treat:  guess I can't say a mini Blizzard from DQ?  I like those Eddy's frozen fruit bars.  You can get them all year long but they are so good when it's hot



so, um, can we talk about the bojangles, chick fil a, and cookout you've had?? how was it? i'm sure it was all fat free too. lol! so jealous!

***********************************

hi everyone! what a fun and exhausting day today. it all started off with DH and i both whining that we didn't want to go to church this morning. lol. DS was up screaming between 2-3am for no good reason so we were a little tired. so we skipped (shame shame, i know) and went to the diner. i got an egg white omelet with veggies and a little cheddar. we were trying to decide the whole breakfast what we should do for the day. we left the diner and thomas looks up and screamed "coo coo" (train) about a million times. you can see the elevated subway from the diner. we decided to take thomas downtown on the subway for the first time. he was SO excited! 

we went to central park and went to a great playground that's next to the MET museum. used to go there with my dad all the time. luckily we had a change of clothes in the diaper bag b/c the sprinklers were on and there was not getting him out! 

afterwards we walked all around the park for hours! it was great but tiring as it was very hot and i was totally unprepared with flip flops on. after a while thomas fell asleep and we made our way to a pub and i was able to catch the end of the world cup game. awesome! thomas slept through most of it so it was nice to sit and eat our food (i had a veggie burger and fries, DH had fish and chips). after thomas woke up we got him a grilled cheese and he ate it while sitting on my lap. um, what's that wet feeling??? oh great, thomas leaked through his diaper and his 2nd pair of shorts. ok, we'll just change him. crap! no more diapers (again, impromptu trip downtown = unpreparedness). paid and walked uptown to the express bus stop and stopped in the store for a pack of diapers ($20.99). by the time we got him changed he was in the stroller with a dirty shirt (from the watermelon that afternoon), a diaper and no shorts and no shoes (still wet from the sprinklers). we took the express bus home and thomas was happier than a pig in you-know-what! 

shoo! so now we're home watching cars (again for the millionth time) and i can't wait for bedtime. DH has to be out the door around 4:30 to catch a flight for a business trip for a few days. i'm praying thomas sleeps for me while he's gone. doubtful as he seems to not sleep whenever DH is gone (murphy's law).

anywho, that's my long story. fun day. not the best eating. but we walked for hours so i'm ok with it.


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

tigger813 said:


> I'm excited tonight as I'm going to British Beer Company with some local ladies for trivia night, drinks and buy one get one pizzas! I'm going to allow myself one drink and one or two slices of pizza. I couldn't go last time so I'm excited to go this time! I have another lady picking me up so I can enjoy my drink!



sounds like a really great time. Have fun and enjoy the drink.



SettinSail said:


> Favorite healthy Summertime treat:  guess I can't say a mini Blizzard from DQ?  I like those Eddy's frozen fruit bars.  You can get them all year long but they are so good when it's hot
> 
> Lindsay, what a long day but sounds like fun!   What a great job passing up ice cream   We are thinking of a NYC trip over Thanksgiving to watch the parade.  I know it will be very crowded but when is NYC not   I have a good friend who lives somewhere in NJ very close to the city and she's invited us to stay with her.



Oh I love the mini oreo blizzard. Yes I would say that doesnt qualify as healthy even though its mini.

Going to NYC for the thanksgiving day parade is on my bucket list.  I want to wait to the kids are much older because sitting in a crowd of people for hours waiting for a parade will require maturity.

a week alone sounds like a perfect way to kick start your exercise and healthy eating.  You can try to focus on just you since you dont have to worry about running anyone around or making any meals.  Enjoy your time.



my3princes said:


> Yesterday's QOTD:  We've done a day trip to the Six Flags this summer.  For our family we do a lot of camping weekends and those tend to have day trips built in.  Last weekend was a trip to Santa's Village.  We'll being hitting the beach, Six Flags (again), the NASCAR race, some car shows and who knows what else.



Sounds like all fun things to do.  You really make the most out of the summer.  I like that.



SettinSail said:


> We are off to a 21st birthday party at the neighbors.  Hope I can be good.
> I have known this girl since she was 5 years old.



Have fun at the party.  Gosh I remember my 21st.  Well I remember most I should say.

**********************************************************

I wanted to do my replies early because I need to get the boys washed up and to bed early and then I need to do the same.  It was a long week and weekend and tomorrow starts the new week.  

Ryan is off to my friends house for the week (well we drop him off and pick him up daily but she will be the sitter this week) and when she had him the last time he was completely wiped by the end of the day.  She is so active with the kids and they swim in her pool for hours if the weather is nice.

Im going to cherish the next two weeks because after that football starts and he will be practicing 4 nights a week. 

I will talk to you all in the morning. Have a great night.


----------



## cclovesdis

Healthy Habits Week 4 Results

*Congratulations to Our Participants:*
bellebookworm9
JacksLilWench

*Congratulations to this Week's Prize Winner*: bellebookworm9!*
(I have your address because I still owe you your last prize. I'm sorry.)

Congratulations to bellebookworm9 for earning 14 HH points!*


----------



## my3princes

We had a very busy, very productive weekend.  We cut down a bunch of trees yesterday, probably enough for 8 cord of firewood, lots of walking and moving bush and it was up a steep hill to boot.

Last night I took out my sewing machine and made light blocking curtains for our room in the camper.  The blinds let in way too much light so these will be great for sleeping in in the morning.  I had enough material to make a bolster for the bed, with the palm tree fabric in the middle and brown suede on the ends.  I also made 2 couch pillows with the palm fabric on one side and the brown on the other.  We have a little area rug with palm trees and I've found towels and some other accents that have really given the camper a homey feel.

Today I shortened 2 pair of pants and we started pulling things together for next weedend.  We're camping at the NASCAR race in my brother's camper so  I need everything to be packed in coolers or totes and won't have access to all of our camping stuff unless I remember to bring it.


----------



## SettinSail

dumbo_buddy said:


> so, um, can we talk about the bojangles, chick fil a, and cookout you've had?? how was it? i'm sure it was all fat free too. lol! so jealous!



Here's what I've had so far:
Bojangles - cajun chicken filet sandwich/dirty rice/sweet tea
Chik Fil A - grilled chicken sandwich (twice) once I took off the top bun
Cookout - 1/8 lb burger cookout style with a coke {the fountain coke and crushed ice is my biggest temptation there!!!}  (twice)

They were all dee-licious!!!  I won't mention the bar b que sandwich and hushpuppies I had one day last week or the mini chocoholic blizzard 

I can have one meal a day like this and if I'm very careful the rest of the day, I will maintain or have a tiny loss  But it's time to step it up and have a very good week and make these things a once a week or once every other week or so treat.  I think the grilled chicken sandwich with only bottom bun is something healthy to eat regularly.

Your day sounds exhausting but FUN!!!  Hope you get a good night's sleep tonight



mommyof2Pirates said:


> Oh I love the mini oreo blizzard. Yes I would say that doesnt qualify as healthy even though its mini.



DH had the mini Reese's blizzard today!  I resisted, saving my calories for the party.  I think I did OK at the party, I drank only water, I ate a small hamburger w/lettuce/tomato/onion/ketchup/mustard, scoop of baked beans, scoop of coleslaw, scoop of mac 'n cheese and cup or so of fruit. Small scoops~!! A few bites of cake too.  DS was playing cornhole while they served the cake so I ate a few bites of my piece and then gave it to him as soon as he finished.  The only bad thing is that I had already eaten a small hamburger for lunch so I ended up with 2 hamburgers in one day  But, honestly they were very small.  I don't feel heavy right now, I actually feel kinda hungry  DS just got out the leftover PH pizza and had some and I REALLY wanted some so I got out a small greek yogurt instead.

I think I may try to get a cornhole game for DS for Christmas, he really enjoyed it and had never played it before.  I need to start making a small list when I have these ideas because it is so hard to buy for a 14 year old boy!

DS is adamant that he is all packed up for camp.  Does not want me to check the list or check the contents of his suitcase.  I'm going with it.  If he forgets something, he will be in trouble or he will be uncomfortable or he will learn a lesson

Have a great week ahead all

Shawn


----------



## SettinSail

my3princes said:


> We had a very busy, very productive weekend.  We cut down a bunch of trees yesterday, probably enough for 8 cord of firewood, lots of walking and moving bush and it was up a steep hill to boot.
> 
> Last night I took out my sewing machine and made light blocking curtains for our room in the camper.  The blinds let in way too much light so these will be great for sleeping in in the morning.  I had enough material to make a bolster for the bed, with the palm tree fabric in the middle and brown suede on the ends.  I also made 2 couch pillows with the palm fabric on one side and the brown on the other.  We have a little area rug with palm trees and I've found towels and some other accents that have really given the camper a homey feel.
> 
> Today I shortened 2 pair of pants and we started pulling things together for next weedend.  We're camping at the NASCAR race in my brother's camper so  I need everything to be packed in coolers or totes and won't have access to all of our camping stuff unless I remember to bring it.



Sounds very cute!!

Shawn


----------



## bellebookworm9

Hi all, today was fine with eating. Didn't get in an actual "workout" on Saturday or today, but I did do lots of housework (vacuuming, laundry, dishes, cleaning bathroom, laundry, dishes, laundry, etc).

Tomorrow starts 6 weeks of getting up at 6am, for work from 8-3:15 Monday-Friday. In the evenings I will exercise for 30-45 mins. 3x weekly, and I have a bunch of stuff to do for the class I'm taking. So I'll be so busy I won't be worrying about food-and I'll be going to bed so early that late night snacking shouldn't be a problem. Getting my water in might be, because we can't have bottles of water or any sort of beverage while working with the kids, only on breaks/lunch.

I probably won't be on here as much, but I am keeping up with the challenge, and I'll try to pop in at least once a day.


----------



## mvlimmex

Hi,

Is it still too late to join?  I would love to participate in the summer biggest loser.  I did this a few years back and it was so helpful to be a part of this group.  I lost about 20 lbs. Since the last time I was in this, I had a baby and now and I am trying to lose that extra 15 - 20 lbs. So I guess my goal would be to lose about 20 lbs.  Also, we have a cruise planned at the end of August to Alaska, so I'd like to lose a few pounds before then.

Best of luck to everyone participating and let me know what I need to do to join.  I think I read that we PM our weight on Fridays--right.  Do you need to PM my current weight now or do I just wait until Friday.

Thanks,
Vicki


----------



## my3princes

Good Morning.  It is looking like a fabulous week weather wise  I hoping to get some walking in on my lunch breaks this week.  I feel like I've gotten a lot done over the weekend so hopefully I won't be stressing to much this week.  I've got a healthy lunch and some snacks together and 40 ounces of water for work.

Did you know that lunchables now has a sandwich thin with lowfat chicken available?  It comes with a jello and some chocolate covered pretzels.  300 calories for the entire meal  

I found some cookie recipes online for box mix cookies that are low cal.  I'm going to try to make some later in the week for camping this weekend.  I know my mother will bake all kinds of not good for me things so maybe having some lower cal option available will keep me on track.


----------



## Rose&Mike

*Happy, Happy, Happy Birthday to Lisa and Karen!!!!! * 

I hope you both have a fabulous day!


----------



## dumbo_buddy

Rose&Mike said:


> *Happy, Happy, Happy Birthday to Lisa and Karen!!!!! *
> 
> I hope you both have a fabulous day!



yes! happy birthday gals! hope this day is a great one!!!! xoxo

i don't know about the rest of you losers, but i'm pretty sure birthday cake is no-cal when it's your birthday. just sayin'


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

I will be back later with replies but for now here is the QOTD:

Monday July 11, 2011 QOTD:

What is motivating you to loose weight? Is there a specific goal in sight (wedding,vacation,running,etc.) or are you just wanting to get healthy? 


Ok its monday people.  Lets start the week off right.  4 days until we weigh in!  Work hard and make the best choices possible.  Dont forget to drink your water too.


----------



## lisah0711

Good morning all! 



Rose&Mike said:


> *Happy Birthday to SarahMay!!!!*



Happy belated birthday to *Sarah May*!   



mommyof2Pirates said:


> Sunday July 10, 2011 QOTD:  What is your favorite summertime healthy treat?



Fresh berries!  Yum!

*Happy birthday to my fellow birthday celebrant, Karen!!!*  

I hope you have a wonderful day and a year full of magic!  

I think that you might want to consider Beach Club for your trip since your DNephew will be of an age to really enjoy Stormalong Bay.  But, honestly, I haven't stayed at either place so I don't necessarily know what I am talking about -- pretty much like always!  



my3princes said:


> I've been super diligant this weekend and am starting to lose a few of those lbs that I've gained the last couple of weeks.  I need to come up with a plan for work as I tend to eat through the day which I don't do at home.  Couple that with sitting for 10 hours and I've got issues.



Great job on turning things around.  That is a challenge getting through 10 hours and probably having to sit alot in one spot.  Can you walk to a copier or bathroom that is farther from your desk?  Or do a lap around the office?  Bring things to eat that work in your plan?  Are there alot of things around that tempt you?  It's a big adjustment so it may take a bit of time but I know you can do it!  

*Sue,* glad that you've had a chance to get outside and enjoy the nice weather in your neck of the woods!  

*CC,* I think a change will be nice for you!  




bellebookworm9 said:


> I probably won't be on here as much, but I am keeping up with the challenge, and I'll try to pop in at least once a day.



Congratulations on winning HH and enjoy that new job!  



mvlimmex said:


> Hi,
> 
> Is it still too late to join?  I would love to participate in the summer biggest loser.  I did this a few years back and it was so helpful to be a part of this group.  I lost about 20 lbs. Since the last time I was in this, I had a baby and now and I am trying to lose that extra 15 - 20 lbs. So I guess my goal would be to lose about 20 lbs.  Also, we have a cruise planned at the end of August to Alaska, so I'd like to lose a few pounds before then.
> 
> Best of luck to everyone participating and let me know what I need to do to join.  I think I read that we PM our weight on Fridays--right.  Do you need to PM my current weight now or do I just wait until Friday.
> 
> Thanks,
> Vicki



 Vicki!  You can PM your starting weight to donac now and then PM your first official weigh in on Friday.  Or you can wait -- whatever you want to do.  The information about the challenge is on page 1 of the thread.  If you have any questions just ask away -- and good luck!  



Rose&Mike said:


> *Happy, Happy, Happy Birthday to Lisa and Karen!!!!! *
> 
> I hope you both have a fabulous day!



Thanks so much, Rose.  I know Karen gets to hang out by the pool today.    I have to work but may try and sneak out a bit early.  With DS' birthday a few days ago my celebration is a little more subdued, which is just fine with me.  

Have a great day all!


----------



## mikamah

Happy Birthday Karen and Lisa!!!!!!!
Hope you both have fabulous days!!!


And belated  happy birthday, SarahMay!!! Hope it was marvelous!!

Good morning everyone.  I'm still plugging away, getting the exercise in pretty well, and now that ds starts daycamp today, and we'll have more of a routine, I hope the get the food under control again.  Actually did pretty well over the weekend, and am the same weight as when I started this challenge, so at least I'm not gaining.  I'm sorry I haven't spent more time here.  It's hard when the weather is so beautiful, not to take advantage of being outside.  I have read through the thread, and love catching up on everyone.   

*Shawn*- I laughed about you already seeing zookeeper.  Love that I'm not alone in my senior moments.  

*Sue*-I have heard the rail trails are pretty nice, but we haven't checked them out.  We took a bike ride yesterday to my brother's in beverly.  michael likes to go there, and he actually swam while I visited, and then we rode home.  

Have a fabulous day everyone!!!


----------



## dumbo_buddy

Monday July 11, 2011 QOTD:

What is motivating you to loose weight? Is there a specific goal in sight (wedding,vacation,running,etc.) or are you just wanting to get healthy? 

even though i'm not on here to lose weight, i am on here to remind myself of the good habits i need in order to lose weight in a few months. it took me two years to lose the baby weight with my first and i'm hoping that if i start now with making good choices and keeping up the exercise i will be able to 1) have an "easy" labor 2) recover alot more quickly than last time and 3) get back into shape in a shorter time. 

i know we've talked about losing weight for an event or something. during my post-baby weight loss journey, i hope to lose for the 2013 WDW marathon. and by lose i don't really mean get to a certain number. i want to lose enough to get myself really in shape for that race. after baby i'll still have a year to do it. anyway, i'm not making sense but basically i'm going to stick with the BL challenges for the long haul. i'd love to see 135 again sooner rather than later but mostly i want to be at a weight that will get me to that finish line 

***********

it is HOT OUT!!! i really didn't want to get out and moving today at all but i told myself that if i don't do it i'll feel bad. got thomas out in the jogger and walked 4.5 miles in 1hr 15 min. that is slow but i feel like i was going fast! it's so hot that even walking that slow (16:58 min/mile pace) felt like a tough workout! 

anyway, i just chugged 32oz of water (i used a 4 c. pyrex measuring cup! lol! i can't find my big water bottle) and now my stomach looks like i'm 12 months pregnant. lol! ouch.


----------



## DisneyKim68

> Monday July 11, 2011 QOTD:
> 
> What is motivating you to loose weight? Is there a specific goal in sight (wedding,vacation,running,etc.) or are you just wanting to get healthy?



Two things:  First, I want to lose some weiht before my cruise in October, and second, I want to do the Tinkerbell Half Marathon in January.


----------



## momofdjc

mommyof2Pirates said:


> IMonday July 11, 2011 QOTD:
> 
> What is motivating you to loose weight? Is there a specific goal in sight (wedding,vacation,running,etc.) or are you just wanting to get healthy?



I'm just trying to get healthy.  I'm tired of being uncomfortable in my body the way it is now.


----------



## mvlimmex

dumbo_buddy said:


> Monday July 11, 2011 QOTD:
> 
> What is motivating you to loose weight? Is there a specific goal in sight (wedding,vacation,running,etc.) or are you just wanting to get healthy?
> 
> even though i'm not on here to lose weight, i am on here to remind myself of the good habits i need in order to lose weight in a few months. it took me two years to lose the baby weight with my first and i'm hoping that if i start now with making good choices and keeping up the exercise i will be able to 1) have an "easy" labor 2) recover alot more quickly than last time and 3) get back into shape in a shorter time.
> 
> i know we've talked about losing weight for an event or something. during my post-baby weight loss journey, i hope to lose for the 2013 WDW marathon. and by lose i don't really mean get to a certain number. i want to lose enough to get myself really in shape for that race. after baby i'll still have a year to do it. anyway, i'm not making sense but basically i'm going to stick with the BL challenges for the long haul. i'd love to see 135 again sooner rather than later but mostly i want to be at a weight that will get me to that finish line
> 
> ***********
> 
> it is HOT OUT!!! i really didn't want to get out and moving today at all but i told myself that if i don't do it i'll feel bad. got thomas out in the jogger and walked 4.5 miles in 1hr 15 min. that is slow but i feel like i was going fast! it's so hot that even walking that slow (16:58 min/mile pace) felt like a tough workout!
> 
> anyway, i just chugged 32oz of water (i used a 4 c. pyrex measuring cup! lol! i can't find my big water bottle) and now my stomach looks like i'm 12 months pregnant. lol! ouch.



I am motivated to lose some weight for our cruise this mid August, as well as my husband's 25th class reunion in Oct.  Also, I just want to be in better shape and be able to hike some at Glacier National Park on our way to Alaska.

I had a baby in April 2010 and I have had people ask me if I am expecting again , so that is another motivator for me. 

Vicki


----------



## mvlimmex

lisah0711 said:


> Good morning all!
> 
> 
> 
> Happy belated birthday to *Sarah May*!
> 
> 
> 
> Fresh berries!  Yum!
> 
> *Happy birthday to my fellow birthday celebrant, Karen!!!*
> 
> I hope you have a wonderful day and a year full of magic!
> 
> I think that you might want to consider Beach Club for your trip since your DNephew will be of an age to really enjoy Stormalong Bay.  But, honestly, I haven't stayed at either place so I don't necessarily know what I am talking about -- pretty much like always!
> 
> 
> 
> Great job on turning things around.  That is a challenge getting through 10 hours and probably having to sit alot in one spot.  Can you walk to a copier or bathroom that is farther from your desk?  Or do a lap around the office?  Bring things to eat that work in your plan?  Are there alot of things around that tempt you?  It's a big adjustment so it may take a bit of time but I know you can do it!
> 
> *Sue,* glad that you've had a chance to get outside and enjoy the nice weather in your neck of the woods!
> 
> *CC,* I think a change will be nice for you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations on winning HH and enjoy that new job!
> 
> 
> 
> Vicki!  You can PM your starting weight to donac now and then PM your first official weigh in on Friday.  Or you can wait -- whatever you want to do.  The information about the challenge is on page 1 of the thread.  If you have any questions just ask away -- and good luck!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks so much, Rose.  I know Karen gets to hang out by the pool today.    I have to work but may try and sneak out a bit early.  With DS' birthday a few days ago my celebration is a little more subdued, which is just fine with me.
> 
> Have a great day all!



Thanks for the welcome.  I think I will PM her my weight today and then again on Friday to see if I have made any progress.  Best of luck to you too.

Vicki


----------



## glss1/2fll

Happy Birthday Lisa & Karen!

QOTD: I just want to be healthy, and when it is parents' night on the sport scene and I have to walk out there with my pencil thin hubby and kiddo I want to look fit.

Got my run in, although I wasn't very motivated or fast. But heck, I can check that off the list for today! Usually I run before I take DH to work, but today I dropped him off then drove to a nearby park and ran. Will do the same thing Wed. & Fri. but probably different parks. The nice thing about this park was the lack of other people! The park DH suggested I go to would have a million runners so I would realllllyyyy look like I was standing still as I plodded along!

Need to go make a grocery list. We have baseball games this week now that DS1 is back from all his travels. Gotta figure out some crockpot meals. The weather is supposed to be cool so we might have chili sometime.  Think I'll go check the BL recipes since I'm really sick of what I usually make and nobody in the house has any ideas. I'm so tired of hearing "I dunno."


----------



## tiki23

> Sunday July 10, 2011 QOTD:
> 
> What is your favorite summertime healthy treat?


Lime popsicles!  Doesn't matter if it's the all-fruit expensive ones or the cheapo ones from the big bags - I love them!  ETA: Oh oops - _healthy treat_ - ok, the all fruit lime popsicles then... LOL



> Monday July 11, 2011 QOTD:
> 
> What is motivating you to loose weight? Is there a specific goal in sight (wedding,vacation,running,etc.) or are you just wanting to get healthy?



1) taking off the weight I had previously lost - and then some.  I had lost a total of 30lbs but put half of it back on over the last 4 months.  I have food issues; I have a very hard time with temptation..."Oh what the heck, it's not like I eat this everyday..." and then I'll eat the whole thing, or bag or whatever.

2) To get healthy and continue to improve my stamina.  PLUS - DSis and I are taking on the Expedition Everest Challenge next May!


----------



## SettinSail

HaPpY BiRtHdAy LiSa AnD KaReN






mommyof2Pirates said:


> I will be back later with replies but for now here is the QOTD:
> 
> Monday July 11, 2011 QOTD:
> 
> What is motivating you to loose weight? Is there a specific goal in sight (wedding,vacation,running,etc.) or are you just wanting to get healthy?
> 
> 
> Ok its monday people.  Lets start the week off right.  4 days until we weigh in!  Work hard and make the best choices possible.  Dont forget to drink your water too.



I got motivated to lose weight in Feb 2010. I had just turned 49.  My feet were in terrible shape from carrying all of me around  I learned that once you go through menopause and your estrogen level drops you are more prone to heart attack/stroke.  All of this motivated me to set a goal to lose 50 pounds by the time I turned 50.  Now I am almost 50 1/2 and have "only" lost 29 pounds but I am still motivated to reach my goal.  I think it will take me 2 years instead of 1 but that is OK.  I feel more comfortable with slow weight loss and not too many drastic changes that I am not sure I can keep up with forever.  The more I lose, the better I feel which motivates me even more.  Now it just feels right to eat healthy and not feel so stuffed and to be active and not as sedentary.  I am also returning to my job in August after a 2 year hiatus and I would like for people to really notice I have lost weight.

Yowza, what a day.  First off I was up all night.  I do not sleep well when DH is out of town and I have 3 weeks of this!  It sounded like someone was walking up and down the hall outside my door and then up and down the stairs, etc.  Finally, it sounded like my bedroom door was opening  Well, it was DS he could not sleep either.  I was just about to call 911   Dropped DS at the church at 6:30 to catch the bus to camp and then went for my first workout back at the Y.  I was not sure what to do so I just went for the treadmill and did a walk/run.  You only get 30 mins on the treadmill (what a PITA) so I only got in 2.5 miles.  Then I did 100 pulls on the rowing machine.  I saw some cardio machines that I had no clue what they were, I need to request a tour.  New members also get 6 free sessions with a personal trainer  I thought about doing a freezer cooking session  but it is so hot today I shelved that thought.  My boss got wind that I am back in town so she called me wanting to know when I am starting back.  I've already worked it out with the Dept Mgr that I will start Aug 8th but I guess she needs some help now.  I made up some reasons why I can not start just yet  I am really dreading going back but it seems foolish to sit around not doing anything all day when I have the chance to make some money.  I hope she has heard that I only want 20 hrs/week!

Then my sister called to tell me my Dad had been admitted to the Hospital for observation of an erratic heartbeat.  I had to go get his truck from Urgent Care.  This is a 1970-something, manual drive, no power steering, no A/C truck with the mileage stuck on 182,533 miles  For a while there I was adrift in the Urgent Care parking lot, unable to get the truck into reverse.  My heart pounded all the way to my parents house, praying for every light to stay green and most of them did

Have done very well with eating today, cereal for breakfast, spinach salad with protein for lunch and hard boiled egg and jello for afternoon snack.  I did accept a dinner invitation so not sure what I will have tonight.  I know they are very healthy eaters though so I think it will not wreck my day
After that, I will go spend the night at my parents to look after my sister with the broken arm.  She is staying over there since she's still so drugged up but parents will both be at the hospital all night.  Thank goodness I will not be in this house all by myself   I may have to sleep over there all week

DH made it back to Germany and was able to go to work today, despite landing at 9:00am.  I would not be able to do it!  He took an Advil PM and slept for 4 hours on the flight  He got a laugh because he had received a letter from the gov't there advising we needed to fill out forms proving we are moving or they will continue to pay the monthly benefit for having 1 child (all German taxpayers receive this)  Uh, OK, maybe we can't prove we have moved so you may have to keep paying us

Enjoy the rest of your day


----------



## bellebookworm9

mommyof2Pirates said:


> Monday July 11, 2011 QOTD:
> 
> What is motivating you to loose weight? Is there a specific goal in sight (wedding,vacation,running,etc.) or are you just wanting to get healthy?



Part of me just wants to be healthier, but I do want to lose some weight for our upcoming Disney trip as well.

Job went fine, but was really boring, and I'm a little frustrated. They are (unexpectedly) sending me to a completely different site "just for tomorrow." I was then told that my hours will actually be .25 shorter than I was originally told-that adds up to a $71.4 loss over the 6 weeks.  Eating was fine today, and I want to run, but I'm so, so tired, have a sinus headache, and it's extremely humid and hot right now.


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

dumbo_buddy said:


> anywho, that's my long story. fun day. not the best eating. but we walked for hours so i'm ok with it.



Your day sounded so wonderful and Im sure it will be a memory that will stick in your mind.  As far at the eating I think it was all part of it.  you did alot of walking and sweating so Im sure its fine.



my3princes said:


> Last night I took out my sewing machine and made light blocking curtains for our room in the camper.  The blinds let in way too much light so these will be great for sleeping in in the morning.  I had enough material to make a bolster for the bed, with the palm tree fabric in the middle and brown suede on the ends.  I also made 2 couch pillows with the palm fabric on one side and the brown on the other.  We have a little area rug with palm trees and I've found towels and some other accents that have really given the camper a homey feel.



Sounds so cute.  This weekend sounds like it will be lots of fun for you.



SettinSail said:


> I think I may try to get a cornhole game for DS for Christmas, he really enjoyed it and had never played it before.  I need to start making a small list when I have these ideas because it is so hard to buy for a 14 year old boy!



What is cornhole?  We have something we call bean bags, Im wondering if its the same game?



bellebookworm9 said:


> Tomorrow starts 6 weeks of getting up at 6am, for work from 8-3:15 Monday-Friday. In the evenings I will exercise for 30-45 mins. 3x weekly, and I have a bunch of stuff to do for the class I'm taking. So I'll be so busy I won't be worrying about food-and I'll be going to bed so early that late night snacking shouldn't be a problem. Getting my water in might be, because we can't have bottles of water or any sort of beverage while working with the kids, only on breaks/lunch.
> 
> I probably won't be on here as much, but I am keeping up with the challenge, and I'll try to pop in at least once a day.



Good luck with your new work time.  I think its horrible you cant keep a water bottle with you.  Make sure you drink a bunch before/after work and at lunch time and breaks.  You can still get it in you just have to make sure to drink alot more at one time.



mvlimmex said:


> Hi,
> 
> Is it still too late to join?  I would love to participate in the summer biggest loser.  I did this a few years back and it was so helpful to be a part of this group.  I lost about 20 lbs. Since the last time I was in this, I had a baby and now and I am trying to lose that extra 15 - 20 lbs. So I guess my goal would be to lose about 20 lbs.  Also, we have a cruise planned at the end of August to Alaska, so I'd like to lose a few pounds before then.



welcome to our group.  Wow an alaskan cruise sounds great.  Good luck on your weight loss journey.



my3princes said:


> Did you know that lunchables now has a sandwich thin with lowfat chicken available?  It comes with a jello and some chocolate covered pretzels.  300 calories for the entire meal



never saw these.  this would be a great quick lunch for me.  I will check it out thanks



Rose&Mike said:


> *Happy, Happy, Happy Birthday to Lisa and Karen!!!!! *
> 
> I hope you both have a fabulous day!



Yes happy birthday to Lisa and Karen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



dumbo_buddy said:


> Monday July 11, 2011 QOTD:
> 
> What is motivating you to loose weight? Is there a specific goal in sight (wedding,vacation,running,etc.) or are you just wanting to get healthy?
> 
> even though i'm not on here to lose weight, i am on here to remind myself of the good habits i need in order to lose weight in a few months. it took me two years to lose the baby weight with my first and i'm hoping that if i start now with making good choices and keeping up the exercise i will be able to 1) have an "easy" labor 2) recover alot more quickly than last time and 3) get back into shape in a shorter time.
> 
> i know we've talked about losing weight for an event or something. during my post-baby weight loss journey, i hope to lose for the 2013 WDW marathon. and by lose i don't really mean get to a certain number. i want to lose enough to get myself really in shape for that race. after baby i'll still have a year to do it. anyway, i'm not making sense but basically i'm going to stick with the BL challenges for the long haul. i'd love to see 135 again sooner rather than later but mostly i want to be at a weight that will get me to that finish line
> 
> ***********
> 
> it is HOT OUT!!! i really didn't want to get out and moving today at all but i told myself that if i don't do it i'll feel bad. got thomas out in the jogger and walked 4.5 miles in 1hr 15 min. that is slow but i feel like i was going fast! it's so hot that even walking that slow (16:58 min/mile pace) felt like a tough workout!
> 
> anyway, i just chugged 32oz of water (i used a 4 c. pyrex measuring cup! lol! i can't find my big water bottle) and now my stomach looks like i'm 12 months pregnant. lol! ouch.



I think you are doing great.  Just imagine if you werent here you probably would not be forcing yourself to get out in that heat to walk.  Great job.  I am amazed by you.  Make sure you drink alot during this heat wave.  



DisneyKim68 said:


> Two things:  First, I want to lose some weiht before my cruise in October, and second, I want to do the Tinkerbell Half Marathon in January.



Both great goals to motivate you.



momofdjc said:


> I'm just trying to get healthy.  I'm tired of being uncomfortable in my body the way it is now.



I hear ya.  That is motivation in itself.



mvlimmex said:


> I am motivated to lose some weight for our cruise this mid August, as well as my husband's 25th class reunion in Oct.  Also, I just want to be in better shape and be able to hike some at Glacier National Park on our way to Alaska.
> 
> I had a baby in April 2010 and I have had people ask me if I am expecting again , so that is another motivator for me.
> 
> Vicki



I got that for awhile after my second son was born.  Its a bit hurtful but instead of dwelling on it I think you are doing the right thing and using it for motivation.  Pretty soon you will be getting all the nice compliments and those pregnancy questions and looks will be long gone.



glss1/2fll said:


> QOTD: I just want to be healthy, and when it is parents' night on the sport scene and I have to walk out there with my pencil thin hubby and kiddo I want to look fit.



Ah yes parents night....I remember those days.  That was my one of my favorite things and i never realized that my mom and dad could be wondering how they looked.  I think I was living in my own world at that age that revolved around me.  I bet you will look great this year and Im sure your children are proud.

Ok I got replies done and now I have to get back to work.  Its been a crazy day after having 10 days off.  I have lots of backlogged work to do.  I will talk to you all later.


----------



## liesel

Happy Birthday Lisa and Karen!



I'm still here, its been a pretty rough week.  DH went out of town on a business trip and I was left with 2 kids who both suddenly came down with the stomach flu.  I spent the week taking care of them and doing lots of cleaning and laundry (what a mess, you don't want to hear more about that!).  I didn't get enough sleep and haven't exercised since my race last Monday.  DS missed his swim meet on Saturday, but I still went and volunteered.  Saturday afternoon I log on to the DIS to at least say hi to everyone and explain my absence and DS comes and gets me to tell me he got sick again!  He had a swim meet this morning, prelims for the league championships on Saturday.  He was much slower due to his illness and not being able to practice and didn't qualify for the championships.  I'm so proud of how hard he worked and feel bad that he was so sick.  I think they are going to let him swim a relay on Saturday when he is more recovered.

Then Saturday night I started feeling bad, so I am trying to rest when I can and won't resume exercise until I start feeling better.  I am happy to say that through all of this I stayed OP food wise.  It was really important to me since the lack of exercise and sleep depravation were out of my control for the moment that I at least work on the one thing I could control.  So at least I didn't gain through this and had a very slight loss.

I hope everyone is having a good week and I'll try to catch up when I can.  I was so happy to be on the BL list 2 weeks in a row for the first time!  And 4th place both times too!  That spot is mine!


----------



## tigger813

dvccruiser- It was in Westford. It's been opened almost a year!

Had a great time out with the ladies! Very bad on food and drink but after the last 2-3 weeks that I've had I decided to just enjoy one last night of badness! Our group won two out of the three rounds of trivia games so we got gift cards for the restaurant! I'll definitely be doing that again! Just have to do better on my eating! I've been good today. I had a shake this morning and a shake for lunch made with water and I finished a piece of pizza. I had a small dish of lite mint chip ice cream and just had some fat free pringles. We're having pork chops, rice pilaf and honey glazed carrots for supper. 

Izzie was at a play date all afternoon and now the kids are here playing a game on the PS3 for a bit. Ash went to a friend's for about 2 hours so I continued working on my bedroom and making doctor's appts for yearly check ups for Izzie and me.

I've got to work tomorrow so Izzie is going to the lake with her friend and I'm not yet sure what I'm doing with Ash. She may just come to work with me or maybe I'll let her stay here. 

Time for some more water!

TTFN


----------



## Rose&Mike

mvlimmex said:


> I am motivated to lose some weight for our cruise this mid August, as well as my husband's 25th class reunion in Oct.  Also, I just want to be in better shape and be able to hike some at Glacier National Park on our way to Alaska.
> 
> I had a baby in April 2010 and I have had people ask me if I am expecting again , so that is another motivator for me.
> 
> Vicki


Welcome Vicki! I feel so bad that I missed your post, but I saw that Lisa caught it and welcomed you! Let us know if you have any questions.

Several years ago someone asked me when I was due and I wasn't expecting. The funny thing is, I wasn't that overweight, but I had this really lose blouse on that I guess looked like a maternity top. Anyhow, ever since then, I NEVER ask anyone about babies! 

*Shawn*--our Y has a 30 min limit, but unless it's really crowded they don't enforce it. Surely they don't expect you to get off if no one is waiting. I hope your Dad is ok

*******
I want to apologize for being the very absent hostess. Bunch of stuff going on at our house--most of it good, but my computer time has been pretty limited. I have been skimming and really appreciate that folks are welcoming any new people. 

I have been sitting at the high end of my maintain--which I am not liking, so I am hoping this week to maybe get my act together a little and get my weight down a pound or two. I'm still doing most things right, but I feel like I'm running right alongside the wagon trying to hold things together, and would like to be able to feel a little more in control and maybe be able to relax a little bit on the wagon instead of always feeling like I'm on the edge of messing up. Does that make sense????

Anyhow, I've been reading along. I'm still mostly here, just a little busy right now.


----------



## cclovesdis

Evening!

Today was a somewhat OP day. I stayed where I wanted to be with calories, fat, etc., but I still need more dairy and could have made some better choices. I need to be better about packing a morning snack. I drank a lot of water today too. I was up a lot on Friday so I'm hoping for a good loss this week. I really need to be 10 pounds lighter by our trip to WDW. I wanted to start walking around my neighborhood to get used to walking like we will be in Disney, but it's so hot. Of course, that would be better practice now that I think about it. 

QOTD: Right now, it is my upcoming trip to WDW that is motivating me. There is also eliminating my heartburn. I've decided that it is stress  and weight-related.

Happy Birthday Lisa and Karen!

Happy Belated Birthday to SarahMay!

Hope all 3 of you had a great day!

Have a great day tomorrow everyone!


----------



## my3princes

Lisa and Karen


----------



## my3princes

Today was a roller coaster.  I started off the day with a big mistake at work.  Nothing that can't be fixed and part of the learning curve, but still frustrating.  I had a 3 hour customer service seminar which was nothing new to me, but good to know that I'm on the same page as my current employer.  I went back to my office to learn a couple of new things before my supervisor headed off to her seminar.  No sooner did she leave then I had questions and my coworkers told me that she had trained me wrong.  Again very frustrating.  I worked around the new stuff, just doing what I have been doing for the last couple of weeks so I could get clarification after supervisors seminar.  I was totally OP at work, measured out portions ahead and stuck to them.  I only had one diet soda at work and drank 2 bottles of water   I also took a walk on my lunch break in the 90 degree heat.  I really needed to get away from the office for a while.  

Tonight I made a new cookie recipe.  I googled low calorie cake mix cookies.  I made a white mix (you use non fat yogurt and unsweeteneed applesauce with the mix), but I added some Dove rasperry chocolates that I chopped up.  My cookies were bigger than the recipe too, but man are the yummy and moist.  Still better than with oil and eggs, but still not really OP.  I also got notification from my Primary Care doctor that all of my labs were in and my results were "unusually good".  They ran about 25 tests and all were really good.  I'm relieved, but that means that I've got to reassess my diet and exercise if I want to lose again.


----------



## dvccruiser76

dumbo_buddy said:


> i wanted to put harry potter on when we got home but DS screams and yells if anything other than cars is on.
> 
> *DS used to be the same way with Dino Dan and Toy Story*
> 
> ***********************************
> 
> hi everyone! what a fun and exhausting day today. it all started off with DH and i both whining that we didn't want to go to church this morning. lol. DS was up screaming between 2-3am for no good reason so we were a little tired. so we skipped (shame shame, i know) and went to the diner. i got an egg white omelet with veggies and a little cheddar. we were trying to decide the whole breakfast what we should do for the day. we left the diner and thomas looks up and screamed "coo coo" (train) about a million times. you can see the elevated subway from the diner. we decided to take thomas downtown on the subway for the first time. he was SO excited!
> 
> we went to central park and went to a great playground that's next to the MET museum. used to go there with my dad all the time. luckily we had a change of clothes in the diaper bag b/c the sprinklers were on and there was not getting him out!
> 
> afterwards we walked all around the park for hours! it was great but tiring as it was very hot and i was totally unprepared with flip flops on. after a while thomas fell asleep and we made our way to a pub and i was able to catch the end of the world cup game. awesome! thomas slept through most of it so it was nice to sit and eat our food (i had a veggie burger and fries, DH had fish and chips). after thomas woke up we got him a grilled cheese and he ate it while sitting on my lap. um, what's that wet feeling??? oh great, thomas leaked through his diaper and his 2nd pair of shorts. ok, we'll just change him. crap! no more diapers (again, impromptu trip downtown = unpreparedness). paid and walked uptown to the express bus stop and stopped in the store for a pack of diapers ($20.99). by the time we got him changed he was in the stroller with a dirty shirt (from the watermelon that afternoon), a diaper and no shorts and no shoes (still wet from the sprinklers). we took the express bus home and thomas was happier than a pig in you-know-what!
> 
> shoo! so now we're home watching cars (again for the millionth time) and i can't wait for bedtime. DH has to be out the door around 4:30 to catch a flight for a business trip for a few days. i'm praying thomas sleeps for me while he's gone. doubtful as he seems to not sleep whenever DH is gone (murphy's law).
> 
> anywho, that's my long story. fun day. not the best eating. but we walked for hours so i'm ok with it.



Sounds like an awesome spur of the moment trip minus the expensive diapers 



mvlimmex said:


> Hi,
> 
> Is it still too late to join?  I would love to participate in the summer biggest loser.  I did this a few years back and it was so helpful to be a part of this group.  I lost about 20 lbs. Since the last time I was in this, I had a baby and now and I am trying to lose that extra 15 - 20 lbs. So I guess my goal would be to lose about 20 lbs.  Also, we have a cruise planned at the end of August to Alaska, so I'd like to lose a few pounds before then.
> 
> Best of luck to everyone participating and let me know what I need to do to join.  I think I read that we PM our weight on Fridays--right.  Do you need to PM my current weight now or do I just wait until Friday.
> 
> Thanks,
> Vicki



It's never too late to join. What cruise line are you sailing on? 



Rose&Mike said:


> *Happy, Happy, Happy Birthday to Lisa and Karen!!!!! *
> 
> I hope you both have a fabulous day!



Happy Birthday Lisa and Karen 



mommyof2Pirates said:


> Monday July 11, 2011 QOTD:
> 
> What is motivating you to loose weight? Is there a specific goal in sight (wedding,vacation,running,etc.) or are you just wanting to get healthy?



Currently my vacation with the skinny crew in 5 weeks is motivating me, but after that I'm sure I have something else planned. There's always something to look and feel good about in my book 



lisah0711 said:


> I think that you might want to consider Beach Club for your trip since your DNephew will be of an age to really enjoy Stormalong Bay.  But, honestly, I haven't stayed at either place so I don't necessarily know what I am talking about -- pretty much like always!
> 
> *I agree, thinking back, the pool at Yacht and Beach is always in high demand and for a good reason*



Hi Lisa,
Happy Birthday. Did you get out of work early and/or do anything special tonight? 



mikamah said:


> *Sue*-I have heard the rail trails are pretty nice, but we haven't checked them out.  We took a bike ride yesterday to my brother's in beverly.  michael likes to go there, and he actually swam while I visited, and then we rode home.



Hi Kathy,
We were bored last night and ended up going for another walk before dinner. Tonight's walk was a hot one and I heard that tomorrow is going to be even hotter  I also just did my Zumba on the Wii and may just do that tomorrow if it's too hot for a walk. 



mvlimmex said:


> I am motivated to lose some weight for our cruise this mid August, as well as my husband's 25th class reunion in Oct.  Also, I just want to be in better shape and be able to hike some at Glacier National Park on our way to Alaska.
> 
> I had a baby in April 2010 and I have had people ask me if I am expecting again , so that is another motivator for me.
> 
> Vicki



I've been to Glacier before, have you been? It was terrible weather the whole time, but they do have some beautiful trails. We saw a bunch of bears too. 



SettinSail said:


> Then my sister called to tell me my Dad had been admitted to the Hospital for observation of an erratic heartbeat.  I had to go get his truck from Urgent Care.  This is a 1970-something, manual drive, no power steering, no A/C truck with the mileage stuck on 182,533 miles  For a while there I was adrift in the Urgent Care parking lot, unable to get the truck into reverse.  My heart pounded all the way to my parents house, praying for every light to stay green and most of them did



Oh no, is your dad doing okay? 



liesel said:


> I'm still here, its been a pretty rough week.  DH went out of town on a business trip and I was left with 2 kids who both suddenly came down with the stomach flu.  I spent the week taking care of them and doing lots of cleaning and laundry (what a mess, you don't want to hear more about that!).  I didn't get enough sleep and haven't exercised since my race last Monday.  DS missed his swim meet on Saturday, but I still went and volunteered.  Saturday afternoon I log on to the DIS to at least say hi to everyone and explain my absence and DS comes and gets me to tell me he got sick again!  He had a swim meet this morning, prelims for the league championships on Saturday.  He was much slower due to his illness and not being able to practice and didn't qualify for the championships.  I'm so proud of how hard he worked and feel bad that he was so sick.  I think they are going to let him swim a relay on Saturday when he is more recovered.
> 
> Then Saturday night I started feeling bad, so I am trying to rest when I can and won't resume exercise until I start feeling better.  I am happy to say that through all of this I stayed OP food wise.  It was really important to me since the lack of exercise and sleep depravation were out of my control for the moment that I at least work on the one thing I could control.  So at least I didn't gain through this and had a very slight loss.



Yikes, I hope everyone is feeling better. 



Rose&Mike said:


> I want to apologize for being the very absent hostess. Bunch of stuff going on at our house--most of it good, but my computer time has been pretty limited. I have been skimming and really appreciate that folks are welcoming any new people.



No need to apologize, I'm just glad you're still here 



Hello to anyone that I missed. I just did the intermediate Zumba for the Wii on the 45 minute class and it's a much better workout for me. I'm still searching for a good Zumba class locally, b/c the one I wanted to try cancelled their Tuesday night classes 

Kathy, do you know anyone that does Zumba in our area and where do they go and do they like it? 

Anyway, time for a shower then I can watch my DVR'd Bachelorette that's taping. I did really well food-wise today since I had my chiropractor and deep tissue during lunch, which meant a frozen WW meal at my desk, but it was worth it. Have a nice night everyone


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

liesel said:


> I'm still here, its been a pretty rough week.



I hope everyone is feeling better soon.



tigger813 said:


> Had a great time out with the ladies! Very bad on food and drink but after the last 2-3 weeks that I've had I decided to just enjoy one last night of badness!



I cant say I blame ya tracey you really deserved a night out to just enjoy life and the food that was offered.  Today is a new day!!!!



Rose&Mike said:


> Does that make sense????



Makes total sense rose.  You will get there.  Its really hard when there is a million things going on.  



cclovesdis said:


> Today was a somewhat OP day. I stayed where I wanted to be with calories, fat, etc., but I still need more dairy and could have made some better choices. I need to be better about packing a morning snack. I drank a lot of water today too.



Good job on your day and although there were things you could do better there is always tomorrow.  I think walking in the hot humid air is just what you need for your disney training. 



my3princes said:


> Today was a roller coaster.



Sorry to hear about your day deb.  some days dont you just feel like you should have stayed in bed.  I hate days like that but you know we all learn something from these moments in our lives.  Glad you got some great news on your results.  



dvccruiser76 said:


> Anyway, time for a shower then I can watch my DVR'd Bachelorette that's taping. I did really well food-wise today since I had my chiropractor and deep tissue during lunch, which meant a frozen WW meal at my desk, but it was worth it. Have a nice night everyone



did you hear the talks that emily from brads season of the bachelor may be on the next bachlorette.  That show is becoming so predicitable but i still watch it.  Have a great night.

*********************************************************

Whew its been a long day here.  Nothing eventful just long and drawn out.  Ryan wasnt feeling so good.  He got a bit sunburned on his face today.  My friend was watching him and had him swimming for 3 hours and didnt reapply the sunscreen.  Ryan is white as a ghost so he needs to have it rubbed on every 1 1/2 or so.  I think she realized that after the fact and Im sure without me even saying anything she will know for next time.  He was saying he didnt feel good and he was tired and had a headache so I gave him lots of fluids and a little cuddling and he went off to sleep.  

Now I am heading to bed myself.  I am still beat from the weekend.  My parents were talking about going to the shore on sat. for the day but they didnt invite us.  Im hoping they ask if we want to come along.  Gosh that would be heaven...two wkends in a row at the beach.  Will see!

If not we have this thing in our area called sportsfest.  It goes friday-Sunday.  They have every sport you could think of going on.  Golf, frisbee golf, basketball, baseball, beach volleyball, hockey, wrestling, etc.  Its tournament style.  We may try to catch some of that.  Sun they have prof wrestling like WWE but the amatuer version.  Ryan has gotten really into WWE the past few months and although I am not thrilled about that my dh is.  So he wants to take him to watch. 

So either way I am looking forward to our weekend.  Gosh I love summer...so much to do.


----------



## trinaweena

Hello! I'm back from the weekend at the cape and i see i have a lot to catch up on! I wont be able to reply but i will ast least skim through what i missed! Thats for another day though! For now I'm sunburned (my first ever! ITS AWFUL!) and its time for bed. Hope everyone had a nice weekend and I'll check back in tomorrow to tell you how i did this weekend.


----------



## DisFam95

ok I'm back - Need to find my focus again.  Got really off track since the kids got out of school - it's all about them it seems w/ planning stuff to keep them entertained.  We went to WDW a month ago and I seememd to have gotten really off track after that.

This last week I've gotten really focused again and finding time for my workouts.  I need to make ME priority again!  I've manged to say no to a lot of tempations too which made me really happy actually.  I did have 1 bite of a SNickers - but I recorded it in my log!!  Writing down everything really helps me - I've learned I'm a grazer.

My husband brought home some sour cream and onion Pringles this weekend.  I was 'good' and only ate 3, then later ate 3 more, then another hour later ate 4 more - ok well that was just a whole serving!  IT ALL ADDS UP.

I'm going on vacation again and I did not do as well before the disney trip SO i want to drop at least 10 pounds this month.

Good luck everyone.


----------



## mvlimmex

dvccruiser76 said:


> Sounds like an awesome spur of the moment trip minus the expensive diapers
> 
> 
> 
> It's never too late to join. What cruise line are you sailing on?
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Birthday Lisa and Karen
> 
> 
> 
> Currently my vacation with the skinny crew in 5 weeks is motivating me, but after that I'm sure I have something else planned. There's always something to look and feel good about in my book
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Lisa,
> Happy Birthday. Did you get out of work early and/or do anything special tonight?
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Kathy,
> We were bored last night and ended up going for another walk before dinner. Tonight's walk was a hot one and I heard that tomorrow is going to be even hotter  I also just did my Zumba on the Wii and may just do that tomorrow if it's too hot for a walk.
> 
> 
> 
> I've been to Glacier before, have you been? It was terrible weather the whole time, but they do have some beautiful trails. We saw a bunch of bears too.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh no, is your dad doing okay?
> 
> 
> 
> Yikes, I hope everyone is feeling better.
> 
> 
> 
> No need to apologize, I'm just glad you're still here
> 
> 
> 
> Hello to anyone that I missed. I just did the intermediate Zumba for the Wii on the 45 minute class and it's a much better workout for me. I'm still searching for a good Zumba class locally, b/c the one I wanted to try cancelled their Tuesday night classes
> 
> Kathy, do you know anyone that does Zumba in our area and where do they go and do they like it?
> 
> Anyway, time for a shower then I can watch my DVR'd Bachelorette that's taping. I did really well food-wise today since I had my chiropractor and deep tissue during lunch, which meant a frozen WW meal at my desk, but it was worth it. Have a nice night everyone



Hi,
We are going to Alaska on the Disney Wonder   We have been to Glacier , but it has been several years---in fact it was in 1994, the year after we got married.

We went in June and the weather wasn't the greatest on the Eastern side of the park.  Then we ventured over to the western side and it was much nicer.  We are really looking forward to camping there for a few days.  I am looking forward to hiking and taking a boat across Swiftcurrent Lake.  Did you camp or stay in the lodges while you were there?  It is such a beautiful park.  You are so lucky to have seen bears.  I hope we see bears this time too, but of course at a distance.

Vicki


----------



## mvlimmex

Rose&Mike said:


> Welcome Vicki! I feel so bad that I missed your post, but I saw that Lisa caught it and welcomed you! Let us know if you have any questions.
> 
> Several years ago someone asked me when I was due and I wasn't expecting. The funny thing is, I wasn't that overweight, but I had this really lose blouse on that I guess looked like a maternity top. Anyhow, ever since then, I NEVER ask anyone about babies!
> 
> *Shawn*--our Y has a 30 min limit, but unless it's really crowded they don't enforce it. Surely they don't expect you to get off if no one is waiting. I hope your Dad is ok
> 
> *******
> I want to apologize for being the very absent hostess. Bunch of stuff going on at our house--most of it good, but my computer time has been pretty limited. I have been skimming and really appreciate that folks are welcoming any new people.
> 
> I have been sitting at the high end of my maintain--which I am not liking, so I am hoping this week to maybe get my act together a little and get my weight down a pound or two. I'm still doing most things right, but I feel like I'm running right alongside the wagon trying to hold things together, and would like to be able to feel a little more in control and maybe be able to relax a little bit on the wagon instead of always feeling like I'm on the edge of messing up. Does that make sense????
> 
> Anyhow, I've been reading along. I'm still mostly here, just a little busy right now.



Thanks too for the welcome 

This is such a great group and it's great to have your support.  If I have any questions, I'll be sure to ask away.  I need to discipline myself on eating healthier and of course having smaller portions sizes.  That can be hard sometimes.  

I know what you mean about being embarrased about asking others if they are pregnant or not.  I am, many times, afraid that if I ask them that I will be wrong. I will definitely be glad when my belly gets a litttle trimmer here.  

Best of luck to everyone in this group.  I hope we can all obtain our goals.

Vicki


----------



## donac

Good Tuesday morning  

Just a short note now.  I have to run and get some bloodwork done for my check up on Thursday.


Don't forget to send in your weights for last week.  I plan on doing stats tonight. 

It has been pretty quiet here .  Dh and ds came home on Sunday night.  I spent part of the weekend and yesterday working on costumes for a community theater.  The director is the same director I worked with this past spring at the local high school.  They are doing Hairspray.  I now have 2 free tickets for the 10 hours I have volunteered.  Not bad and it was a lot of fun.  I still have 3 dresses to shorten this morning. 

It is going to be very hot here today.  Dh and I are planing on going to a movie to cool off.   Yes we have no AC.  It is only on days like this that we really feel it.  We usually have a sea breeze since we are less than 2 miles from the beach and the house is surounded by old trees so we get lots of shade. 


Happy Belated Birthday to SarahMay, Lisa and Karen!

Off to the lab.

Have a happy and healthy day.


----------



## dumbo_buddy

good morning losers! 

oh man it's going to be a scorcher today. i don't know what to do with the kiddo. i really should get us out of the house or else we'll go crazy. maybe go to the pool? but it'sss soooo hooottttt i don't wanna move!

you know those people who are like, "oh i lose weight in the summer because i'm never hungry when i'm hot" ?? yeah, not me. 

DH is in arkansas until tomorrow morning. i think he is experiencing major culture shock. he called me last night to tell me all about the hunting gear that he saw at the sam's club down there. LOL! that's my born and raised queens man!  he was like, "it was so weird! growing up i knew if i saw any gun i should RUN!"


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

Good Morning Everyone!!!  Its a beautiful day outside here today...well thats if you consider hot and humid beautiful  At least the sun is shining and the birds are chirping.

Today is a great day to focus on our health...what day isnt great right????

So raise your right hand and repeat after me:

I (state your name) promise to drink at least 64 oz of water today.  To get some form of exercise in even if its a short walk.  To eat my fruit and veggies and avoid all of the junky temptations that get thrown my way. and most of all I will be positive about myself and I will take a moment to reflect on what a great person I am.

Ok now that you all took the healthy oath of the day you should have no problems.


Tuesday July 12, 2011 QOTD:
What is one positive thing about yourself.  What do you like most that really makes you proud to be you?

I think I am a really good listener.  Even if I dont know exactly what to say I am always there to listen.  Actually at work sometimes I feel like I should have a name tag on my door that says Dr Phil.

Have a great day all.  I will not get on until late afternoon with replies but I will be back as soon as I can.  Unfortunately work gets in my way.


----------



## Rose&Mike

DisFam95 said:


> ok I'm back


Welcome back!

Nancy--you mean everyone doesn't have guns at their Walmart/Sam's club????



mommyof2Pirates said:


> Good Morning Everyone!!!  Its a beautiful day outside here today...well thats if you consider hot and humid beautiful  At least the sun is shining and the birds are chirping.
> 
> Today is a great day to focus on our health...what day isnt great right????
> 
> So raise your right hand and repeat after me:
> 
> I (state your name) promise to drink at least 64 oz of water today.  To get some form of exercise in even if its a short walk.  To eat my fruit and veggies and avoid all of the junky temptations that get thrown my way. and most of all I will be positive about myself and I will take a moment to reflect on what a great person I am.
> 
> Ok now that you all took the healthy oath of the day you should have no problems.
> 
> 
> Tuesday July 12, 2011 QOTD:
> What is one positive thing about yourself.  What do you like most that really makes you proud to be you?
> 
> I think I am a really good listener.  Even if I dont know exactly what to say I am always there to listen.  Actually at work sometimes I feel like I should have a name tag on my door that says Dr Phil.
> 
> Have a great day all.  I will not get on until late afternoon with replies but I will be back as soon as I can.  Unfortunately work gets in my way.


Ok, Lindsay, I took your challenge! And you are a good listener.

One positive thing about myself--I am a problem solver--I might over react and get a little anxious sometimes, but when I buckle down I am a pretty creative problem solver. And I am an ok Mom, most of the time.

*******
I'm pleased to say I ran 2 miles, did 2 miles on the elliptical and lifted weights this morning! It's so nice to have it out of the way!

And you all, if you get a chance, google Miss South Carolina. She lost 110 pounds and won the crown. She looks like an ok role model. Yes, she is a skinny minnie now, but she talks about moderation and realizing that food is part of our lives and of course sometimes we celebrate and enjoy food. But it's about moderation. And she talked about losing the weight for herself. She was on GMA today--her platform, eating healthy and fighting obesity. She is just as cute as can be!

*Connie*--where are you???? I hope you are doing ok and enjoying that trip countdown.


----------



## lisah0711

Good morning all! 

Thanks for all the wonderful birthday wishes!  

*Kathy,* thanks so much for that wonderful birthday singing last night!  I'm glad that Michael is enjoying camp and that you are having a wonderful summer.  

Monday July 11, 2011 QOTD:
What is motivating you to loose weight? Is there a specific goal in sight (wedding,vacation,running,etc.) or are you just wanting to get healthy? 

My overall goal is to get healthy but I have a couple of interim goals to help me get there.  One, I want to weigh less than 200 pounds when I do my half in Sandpoint, Idaho in September.  Then, I want to weigh 25 pounds for the Tinker Bell Half in January.   



momofdjc said:


> I'm just trying to get healthy.  *I'm tired of being uncomfortable in my body the way it is now*.



  It's not a happy feeling.  



mvlimmex said:


> I am motivated to lose some weight for our cruise this mid August, as well as my husband's 25th class reunion in Oct.  Also, I just want to be in better shape and be able to hike some at Glacier National Park on our way to Alaska.
> 
> I had a baby in April 2010 and I have had people ask me if I am expecting again, so that is another motivator for me.



Now, that would be a bummer to be asked that question when your not pregnant.  

Glacier is so beautiful!  Are you going to go to Waterton Lakes, the park on the Canadian side too?  I bet you will be driving right by Coeur d'Alene, Idaho between Glacier and Seattle.    



glss1/2fll said:


> Got my run in, although I wasn't very motivated or fast. But heck, I can check that off the list for today! Usually I run before I take DH to work, but today I dropped him off then drove to a nearby park and ran. Will do the same thing Wed. & Fri. but probably different parks. The nice thing about this park was the lack of other people! The park DH suggested I go to would have a million runners so I would realllllyyyy look like I was standing still as I plodded along!



Nah, don't worry about it!    Most runners are so busy trying to keep themselves together they don't pay attention to anyone else.  



tiki23 said:


> Lime popsicles!  Doesn't matter if it's the all-fruit expensive ones or the cheapo ones from the big bags - I love them!  ETA: Oh oops - _healthy treat_ - ok, the all fruit lime popsicles then... LOL



Even regular popsicles don't have many calories and they are as satisfying as ice cream to me if it is really hot.

*Shawn,* sorry for the sleepless nights and hectic day.    Hope that your dad is feeling better now.  That was great timing this it happened when you are there.  

*Gretchen,* sorry the job thing isn't quite what you expected.    Maybe they will change their minds again.  , Im wondering if its the same game?

*Lisa,* sorry for the rough week.    Glad that everyone is on the mend.  Don't be afraid to take all the time you need to feel back to normal before doing anything.    

*Tracey,* glad that you had a nice time on your girls night out -- you deserve it!  

*CC,* do you have a pedometer?  Adding steps to your day would be a good way to get your activity level up in anticipation of WDW walking.  

*Deb,* sorry for the frustration at work today.  Nice job on the great results from the doc!  



dvccruiser76 said:


> Hi Lisa,
> Happy Birthday. Did you get out of work early and/or do anything special tonight?



Hi Sue!   I did take off work a couple of hours early and just went home and took it easy.  My birthday celebrations are pretty low key especially with DS' birthday only three days before mine.  

*Trina,* welcome back!   Don't worry about catching up -- just jump in where we are. 

*DisFam95,* welcome back!  Lots of room here in the wagon!  

*Dona,* enjoy the movie -- hope it cools off soon.  



dumbo_buddy said:


> DH is in arkansas until tomorrow morning. i think he is experiencing major culture shock. he called me last night to tell me all about the hunting gear that he saw at the sam's club down there. LOL! that's my born and raised queens man!  he was like, "it was so weird! growing up i knew if i saw any gun i should RUN!"







mommyof2Pirates said:


> Today is a great day to focus on our health...what day isnt great right????
> 
> So raise your right hand and repeat after me:
> 
> *I LISApromise to drink at least 64 oz of water today.  To get some form of exercise in even if its a short walk.  To eat my fruit and veggies and avoid all of the junky temptations that get thrown my way. and most of all I will be positive about myself and I will take a moment to reflect on what a great person I am.*
> 
> Ok now that you all took the healthy oath of the day you should have no problems.



Thanks for getting our day off to a healthy, positive start, Lindsay!  

I'm going to ponder the QOTD for a bit and get back to you.  



Rose&Mike said:


> Nancy--you mean everyone doesn't have guns at their Walmart/Sam's club????





Have a great day all!


----------



## donac

mommyof2Pirates said:


> Good Morning Everyone!!!  Its a beautiful day outside here today...well thats if you consider hot and humid beautiful  At least the sun is shining and the birds are chirping.
> 
> Today is a great day to focus on our health...what day isnt great right????
> 
> So raise your right hand and repeat after me:
> 
> I (state your name) promise to drink at least 64 oz of water today.  To get some form of exercise in even if its a short walk.  To eat my fruit and veggies and avoid all of the junky temptations that get thrown my way. and most of all I will be positive about myself and I will take a moment to reflect on what a great person I am.
> 
> Ok now that you all took the healthy oath of the day you should have no problems.
> 
> 
> Tuesday July 12, 2011 QOTD:
> What is one positive thing about yourself.  What do you like most that really makes you proud to be you?
> 
> I think I am a really good listener.  Even if I dont know exactly what to say I am always there to listen.  Actually at work sometimes I feel like I should have a name tag on my door that says Dr Phil.
> 
> Have a great day all.  I will not get on until late afternoon with replies but I will be back as soon as I can.  Unfortunately work gets in my way.




I took the pledge but I don't know about exercise.  It is much too hot and we don't have a pool anymore.

I too am a good listener.  My one student teacher refered to my classroom as Jerry Seinfeld's apartment, where everyone comes in to talk.


----------



## RemembertheMagic98

Rose&Mike said:


> *Happy, Happy, Happy Birthday to Lisa and Karen!!!!! *
> 
> I hope you both have a fabulous day!


Thank you!! It was very relaxing!!



dumbo_buddy said:


> yes! happy birthday gals! hope this day is a great one!!!! xoxo
> 
> i don't know about the rest of you losers, but i'm pretty sure birthday cake is no-cal when it's your birthday. just sayin'


Lol!  Thanks so much Nancy! I made g-f cupcakes for my birthday party of Saturday and Brian took me to Red Mango last night for birthday dessert..YUM!  Now I have to get back on the wagon!



mommyof2Pirates said:


> I will be back later with replies but for now here is the QOTD:
> 
> Monday July 11, 2011 QOTD:
> 
> What is motivating you to loose weight? Is there a specific goal in sight (wedding,vacation,running,etc.) or are you just wanting to get healthy?
> 
> 
> Ok its monday people.  Lets start the week off right.  4 days until we weigh in!  Work hard and make the best choices possible.  Dont forget to drink your water too.



I want to get healthy and be a runner. That's my long term goal



lisah0711 said:


> *Happy birthday to my fellow birthday celebrant, Karen!!!*
> 
> I hope you have a wonderful day and a year full of magic!
> 
> I think that you might want to consider Beach Club for your trip since your DNephew will be of an age to really enjoy Stormalong Bay.  But, honestly, I haven't stayed at either place so I don't necessarily know what I am talking about -- pretty much like always!



*Happy Twin Birthday to you Lisa!!* so sorry I did not get on yesterday to make it official! I did spend my day at the pool...so relaxing.  I hope you got out the door of the office a little early and had a FABULOUS evening!!! 
I love our birthday!!



mikamah said:


> Happy Birthday Karen and Lisa!!!!!!!
> Hope you both have fabulous days!!!


Thank you so much Kathy!!



SettinSail said:


> HaPpY BiRtHdAy LiSa AnD KaReN
> 
> 
> 
> I got motivated to lose weight in Feb 2010. I had just turned 49.  My feet were in terrible shape from carrying all of me around  I learned that once you go through menopause and your estrogen level drops you are more prone to heart attack/stroke.  All of this motivated me to set a goal to lose 50 pounds by the time I turned 50.  Now I am almost 50 1/2 and have "only" lost 29 pounds but I am still motivated to reach my goal.  I think it will take me 2 years instead of 1 but that is OK.  I feel more comfortable with slow weight loss and not too many drastic changes that I am not sure I can keep up with forever.  The more I lose, the better I feel which motivates me even more.  Now it just feels right to eat healthy and not feel so stuffed and to be active and not as sedentary.  I am also returning to my job in August after a 2 year hiatus and I would like for people to really notice I have lost weight.
> 
> Yowza, what a day.  First off I was up all night.  I do not sleep well when DH is out of town and I have 3 weeks of this!  It sounded like someone was walking up and down the hall outside my door and then up and down the stairs, etc.  Finally, it sounded like my bedroom door was opening  Well, it was DS he could not sleep either.  I was just about to call 911   Dropped DS at the church at 6:30 to catch the bus to camp and then went for my first workout back at the Y.  I was not sure what to do so I just went for the treadmill and did a walk/run.  You only get 30 mins on the treadmill (what a PITA) so I only got in 2.5 miles.  Then I did 100 pulls on the rowing machine.  I saw some cardio machines that I had no clue what they were, I need to request a tour.  New members also get 6 free sessions with a personal trainer  I thought about doing a freezer cooking session  but it is so hot today I shelved that thought.  My boss got wind that I am back in town so she called me wanting to know when I am starting back.  I've already worked it out with the Dept Mgr that I will start Aug 8th but I guess she needs some help now.  I made up some reasons why I can not start just yet  I am really dreading going back but it seems foolish to sit around not doing anything all day when I have the chance to make some money.  I hope she has heard that I only want 20 hrs/week!
> 
> Then my sister called to tell me my Dad had been admitted to the Hospital for observation of an erratic heartbeat.  I had to go get his truck from Urgent Care.  This is a 1970-something, manual drive, no power steering, no A/C truck with the mileage stuck on 182,533 miles  For a while there I was adrift in the Urgent Care parking lot, unable to get the truck into reverse.  My heart pounded all the way to my parents house, praying for every light to stay green and most of them did
> 
> Have done very well with eating today, cereal for breakfast, spinach salad with protein for lunch and hard boiled egg and jello for afternoon snack.  I did accept a dinner invitation so not sure what I will have tonight.  I know they are very healthy eaters though so I think it will not wreck my day
> After that, I will go spend the night at my parents to look after my sister with the broken arm.  She is staying over there since she's still so drugged up but parents will both be at the hospital all night.  Thank goodness I will not be in this house all by myself   I may have to sleep over there all week
> 
> DH made it back to Germany and was able to go to work today, despite landing at 9:00am.  I would not be able to do it!  He took an Advil PM and slept for 4 hours on the flight  He got a laugh because he had received a letter from the gov't there advising we needed to fill out forms proving we are moving or they will continue to pay the monthly benefit for having 1 child (all German taxpayers receive this)  Uh, OK, maybe we can't prove we have moved so you may have to keep paying us
> 
> Enjoy the rest of your day


Thanks Shawn for the bday wishes 
Holy sleepless nights!!  I hope you dad is ok?  If the German Govt would like to continue to pay you, I see no problem 



liesel said:


> Happy Birthday Lisa and Karen!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still here, its been a pretty rough week.  DH went out of town on a business trip and I was left with 2 kids who both suddenly came down with the stomach flu.  I spent the week taking care of them and doing lots of cleaning and laundry (what a mess, you don't want to hear more about that!).  I didn't get enough sleep and haven't exercised since my race last Monday.  DS missed his swim meet on Saturday, but I still went and volunteered.  Saturday afternoon I log on to the DIS to at least say hi to everyone and explain my absence and DS comes and gets me to tell me he got sick again!  He had a swim meet this morning, prelims for the league championships on Saturday.  He was much slower due to his illness and not being able to practice and didn't qualify for the championships.  I'm so proud of how hard he worked and feel bad that he was so sick.  I think they are going to let him swim a relay on Saturday when he is more recovered.
> 
> Then Saturday night I started feeling bad, so I am trying to rest when I can and won't resume exercise until I start feeling better.  I am happy to say that through all of this I stayed OP food wise.  It was really important to me since the lack of exercise and sleep depravation were out of my control for the moment that I at least work on the one thing I could control.  So at least I didn't gain through this and had a very slight loss.
> 
> I hope everyone is having a good week and I'll try to catch up when I can.  I was so happy to be on the BL list 2 weeks in a row for the first time!  And 4th place both times too!  That spot is mine!


Thanks Lisa!!  I hope DS is feeling better
Keep on rocking OP!!  You can do it!



tigger813 said:


> dvccruiser- It was in Westford. It's been opened almost a year!
> 
> Had a great time out with the ladies! Very bad on food and drink but after the last 2-3 weeks that I've had I decided to just enjoy one last night of badness! Our group won two out of the three rounds of trivia games so we got gift cards for the restaurant! I'll definitely be doing that again! Just have to do better on my eating! I've been good today. I had a shake this morning and a shake for lunch made with water and I finished a piece of pizza. I had a small dish of lite mint chip ice cream and just had some fat free pringles. We're having pork chops, rice pilaf and honey glazed carrots for supper.
> 
> Izzie was at a play date all afternoon and now the kids are here playing a game on the PS3 for a bit. Ash went to a friend's for about 2 hours so I continued working on my bedroom and making doctor's appts for yearly check ups for Izzie and me.
> 
> I've got to work tomorrow so Izzie is going to the lake with her friend and I'm not yet sure what I'm doing with Ash. She may just come to work with me or maybe I'll let her stay here.
> 
> Time for some more water!
> 
> TTFN


Tracey, you deserve to have a night out!!  Glad you enjoyed it!



Rose&Mike said:


> Welcome Vicki! I feel so bad that I missed your post, but I saw that Lisa caught it and welcomed you! Let us know if you have any questions.
> 
> Several years ago someone asked me when I was due and I wasn't expecting. The funny thing is, I wasn't that overweight, but I had this really lose blouse on that I guess looked like a maternity top. Anyhow, ever since then, I NEVER ask anyone about babies!
> 
> *Shawn*--our Y has a 30 min limit, but unless it's really crowded they don't enforce it. Surely they don't expect you to get off if no one is waiting. I hope your Dad is ok
> 
> *******
> I want to apologize for being the very absent hostess. Bunch of stuff going on at our house--most of it good, but my computer time has been pretty limited. I have been skimming and really appreciate that folks are welcoming any new people.
> 
> I have been sitting at the high end of my maintain--which I am not liking, so I am hoping this week to maybe get my act together a little and get my weight down a pound or two. I'm still doing most things right, but I feel like I'm running right alongside the wagon trying to hold things together, and would like to be able to feel a little more in control and maybe be able to relax a little bit on the wagon instead of always feeling like I'm on the edge of messing up. Does that make sense????
> 
> Anyhow, I've been reading along. I'm still mostly here, just a little busy right now


Rose, so glad you checked in here!  I'm attempting g-f bread in my breadmaker today...thought of you!  Hang in there 



my3princes said:


> Lisa and Karen


Thanks Deb 



mommyof2Pirates said:


> Whew its been a long day here.  Nothing eventful just long and drawn out.  Ryan wasnt feeling so good.  He got a bit sunburned on his face today.  My friend was watching him and had him swimming for 3 hours and didnt reapply the sunscreen.  Ryan is white as a ghost so he needs to have it rubbed on every 1 1/2 or so.  I think she realized that after the fact and Im sure without me even saying anything she will know for next time.  He was saying he didnt feel good and he was tired and had a headache so I gave him lots of fluids and a little cuddling and he went off to sleep.
> 
> Now I am heading to bed myself.  I am still beat from the weekend.  My parents were talking about going to the shore on sat. for the day but they didnt invite us.  Im hoping they ask if we want to come along  Gosh that would be heaven...two wkends in a row at the beach.  Will see!
> 
> If not we have this thing in our area called sportsfest.  It goes friday-Sunday.  They have every sport you could think of going on.  Golf, frisbee golf, basketball, baseball, beach volleyball, hockey, wrestling, etc.  Its tournament style.  We may try to catch some of that.  Sun they have prof wrestling like WWE but the amatuer version.  Ryan has gotten really into WWE the past few months and although I am not thrilled about that my dh is.  So he wants to take him to watch.
> 
> So either way I am looking forward to our weekend.  Gosh I love summer...so much to do.


Lindsay, sunburn just sucks no mater what age!! OUCh! Hope Ryan is feeling better today (even if he is still red).  I love the beach so any moment with toes inthe sand ROCKS!  Hope you get to go!



donac said:


> Good Tuesday morning
> 
> Just a short note now.  I have to run and get some bloodwork done for my check up on Thursday.
> 
> 
> Don't forget to send in your weights for last week.  I plan on doing stats tonight.
> 
> It has been pretty quiet here .  Dh and ds came home on Sunday night.  I spent part of the weekend and yesterday working on costumes for a community theater.  The director is the same director I worked with this past spring at the local high school.  They are doing Hairspray.  I now have 2 free tickets for the 10 hours I have volunteered.  Not bad and it was a lot of fun.  I still have 3 dresses to shorten this morning.
> 
> It is going to be very hot here today.  Dh and I are planing on going to a movie to cool off.   Yes we have no AC.  It is only on days like this that we really feel it.  We usually have a sea breeze since we are less than 2 miles from the beach and the house is surounded by old trees so we get lots of shade.
> 
> 
> Happy Belated Birthday to SarahMay, Lisa and Karen!
> 
> Off to the lab.
> 
> Have a happy and healthy day.


Thanks Dona!  I hope you find many places to stay cool today.  I have to head to the library and B&N...2 cool places 



dumbo_buddy said:


> good morning losers!
> 
> oh man it's going to be a scorcher today. i don't know what to do with the kiddo. i really should get us out of the house or else we'll go crazy. maybe go to the pool? but it'sss soooo hooottttt i don't wanna move!
> 
> you know those people who are like, "oh i lose weight in the summer because i'm never hungry when i'm hot" ?? yeah, not me.
> 
> DH is in arkansas until tomorrow morning. i think he is experiencing major culture shock. he called me last night to tell me all about the hunting gear that he saw at the sam's club down there. LOL! that's my born and raised queens man!  he was like, "it was so weird! growing up i knew if i saw any gun i should RUN!"



Lol!  I think I gain weight in the summer...so much ice cream to eat!!

I went to college in Ohio so our local stores had guns and such (and the local public schools had off for the first day of hunting season!)  It was really strange to hear that since we don't quite have that in Northern NJ!!




mommyof2Pirates said:


> Good Morning Everyone!!!  Its a beautiful day outside here today...well thats if you consider hot and humid beautiful  At least the sun is shining and the birds are chirping.
> 
> Today is a great day to focus on our health...what day isnt great right????
> 
> So raise your right hand and repeat after me:
> 
> I (state your name) promise to drink at least 64 oz of water today.  To get some form of exercise in even if its a short walk.  To eat my fruit and veggies and avoid all of the junky temptations that get thrown my way. and most of all I will be positive about myself and I will take a moment to reflect on what a great person I am.
> 
> Ok now that you all took the healthy oath of the day you should have no problems
> 
> 
> Tuesday July 12, 2011 QOTD:
> What is one positive thing about yourself.  What do you like most that really makes you proud to be you?
> 
> I think I am a really good listener.  Even if I dont know exactly what to say I am always there to listen.  Actually at work sometimes I feel like I should have a name tag on my door that says Dr Phil.
> 
> Have a great day all.  I will not get on until late afternoon with replies but I will be back as soon as I can.  Unfortunately work gets in my way



I said my oath...now for the follow through!!

I think I am really good with teenagers.  I work with them everyday and I think I understand them and can help them understand themselves.



Rose&Mike said:


> *******
> I'm pleased to say I ran 2 miles, did 2 miles on the elliptical and lifted weights this morning! It's so nice to have it out of the way!
> 
> And you all, if you get a chance, google Miss South Carolina. She lost 110 pounds and won the crown. She looks like an ok role model. Yes, she is a skinny minnie now, but she talks about moderation and realizing that food is part of our lives and of course sometimes we celebrate and enjoy food. But it's about moderation. And she talked about losing the weight for herself. She was on GMA today--her platform, eating healthy and fighting obesity. She is just as cute as can be!
> 
> *Connie*--where are you???? I hope you are doing ok and enjoying that trip countdown.


Miss SC looks to be a great role model!!  Wow!  It is really rare for a platform to be eating healthy AND be a "beauty queen" who wasn't always a size 2 
Good for her!

*************************
* Thank You!* 
for all the birthday wishes!!  I had a really relaxing day.  Got Brian off to his first day of his summer job, had a cup of decaf coffee and egg white on the deck....went back to bed for 2 hours of sleep!  I got to the pool by 1pm and was there until 4pm.  Showered and got ready for dinner.  Had dinner with my parents (they got me a bedroom set for my birthday!!!).  Brian took me to Red Mango for dessert where I had a coconut and pineapple mix with mini chocolate chips! YUM!  It was such a great day!

Today is going to be pretty hot so I am going to skip the pool until later in the day and run some errands (get a book from the library, pick up my g-f magazine at B&N, food shopping, etc) in the cool air conditioned car!

Better get my butt in gear!  I promise to drink my water today (after I finish my coffee )

Oh, we are still debating the whole "where do we stay" deal.  If my sister does get pregnant and has another kiddo, the baby will be around 1 or so when we go.  She wants to be on the monorail so we may compromise on Wilderness Lodge in the 2 bedroom villa....AH!!  We may just wait until 2012 before we book anything...!

Have a great day loves and make great choices!


----------



## dumbo_buddy

WAAAAAAAAHHHHHH!!!! i can tell today is going to be one of those days!!!

took thomas out in the jogger for a walk. i stuck on his stroller fan, he had snacks and a drink. i barely made it half a lap and he was screaming in the stroller! i had to turn around and go home. of course when i get home he decides he doesn't mind the stroller. wound up walking to the store for bread and cheese. i'm happy that i walked a little over 3 miles but it was not peaceful and it was hot.

get home and get in the shower. thomas usually plays with the sink while i shower. i can see him so it's fine. of course he found a cup and filled the cup about 20 times and DUMPED IT ON THE FLOOR! ugh. the dog ate a bunch of his toys. made a smoothie and my SECOND BLENDER exploded. the glass didn't break but it separated from the bottom sending my smoothie all over the kitchen. dog and kid ran through it. white dog is now pink and kid slipped and fell hard on his butt.  and i'm EXHAUSTED since kiddo decided to wake up at 4:45. 

wah, stop complaining nancy. it's only 10 am and i'm spent. i just want to lay on the couch and read DIS trip reports. and eat bon bons. i'm not exactly sure what a bon bon is but i want one.


----------



## tigger813

And I thought today was going to be a fun one!!!!! WRONGG!!!!!

As I was taking some cardboard into the garage I noticed maggots all over the floor! UGH!!!!! Ash and I have taken everything out of the garage and sprayed the whole garage and it is now drying and airing out! What a mess!!!!! Good thing I was planning on going to the transfer station today! UGH!!!!! I had to postpone my client until Thursday but that was fine with him too. I'm tired, hot, dirty and aggravated beyond aggravated! 

Taking Izzie to meet a friend at the lake in about 30 minutes and then Ash and I will get working on the garage again. We have to go to the transfer station and then I'm treating her to lunch as she has been a big help. Then we will come home and make some cookies for her best friend who just just home from Disney yesterday. We will drop them off when we go pick up Izzie and then hopefully visit the library and Ash's friend.

Burgers on the grill for supper!

Looking forward to a day with the family tomorrow! Off to Patriot Place and the Wrentham Outlets for new sneakers and soccer game and Cars 2 and a nice meal!

Well, I need to get cleaned up a bit before taking Izzie to the lake.

TTFN


----------



## pjlla

Happy Tuesday morning friends!  I'm sorry that I've been so MIA!!  Life has been kind of busy, so my computer time has definitely fallen by the wayside.  

I will be honest and say that my weigh-in last Friday was a disappointment.  I KNOW I said on Thursday that I was happy with the choices I made over the July 4th holiday and would be okay with whatever the scale said, but when push came to shove, the number on the scale threw me for a loop.  I keep trying to not let it affect me MENTALLY so much, but it just does.  

I had one of those "screw it" kind of days on Saturday, but regrouped my thinking and started fresh on Sunday morning.... lots of decaf green tea, fruit, exercise, measuring EVERYTHING that I eat.... not feeling much slimmer today, but at least I know I am doing the right things.  

That said, I've dropped my strict SB addition to my WW plan.  I found that limiting my carbs to such a big degree was making me crave carbs all the more.  I truly think that the SB changes definitely helped me drop a few pounds that I was struggling with, but now that I've added some carbs back in, it feels like the belly fat has returned with a vengeance.  But I think it was unrealistic (at least for me) to limit my carbs to such a significant degree for LIFE and I am trying hard to keep reminding myself that we are all trying to find a plan that works FOR LIFE!!  WW is that plan for me.

I will try to find some time today to pop on later and catch up a bit with you all..... I really miss the chatter!  ......................P


----------



## glss1/2fll

Pamela-sorry you're feeling a big discouraged, but know that you will use that WW plan for life to continue to be the healthy you you are

BronxNancy-hang in there!!!! 

QOTD: I think I get along well with everybody, even people nobody else does. I can usually just smile and get through the day. The problem comes when people ask me what I think! I always ask them to seriously consider if they really want to know, because although I try to be diplomatic, it usually comes out both barrels!  Which then surprises them! 

So I got up and went to my 5:45 AM class at the Y, came home and had some oatmeal, then took the dog for a walk with my girlfriend. Just had some hot cocoa and a bagel and will soon do some dusting, then maybe read my book before DS2's ortho appt. Soaked some navy beans last night so should probably see when I need to start that soup. Today is cloudy and rainy and yucky, so a perfect dinner!

Stay cool all you Losers having hot weather; I am jealous!


----------



## dumbo_buddy

*shawn* - you will appreciate this - DH just called me from arkansas:

"quick! i'm at a chick-fil-a! what should i get??" 

LOL! i'm so jealous of him! we need to move south. not quite arkansas-south but south enough where there's a chick fil a close!


----------



## SettinSail

Rose&Mike said:


> *Shawn*--our Y has a 30 min limit, but unless it's really crowded they don't enforce it. Surely they don't expect you to get off if no one is waiting. I hope your Dad is ok



True, but after 30 mins the cool down period begins and the speed drops to around 1/2......I guess I will just have to learn how to restart it and get it back up to the speed I was at quickly so I will only lose 10-20 seconds or so.
Just a PITA but I think it's a good policy for when it's crowded.

Dad is still in the hospital, my sis thinks one of his medications that was increased is making him very anxious and it's showing up as a heart issue. We **think** he is OK and they are just being cautious.  Not sure if he will spend another night there yet.

Glad your life is busy!   Life is dull when it's not busy!



dumbo_buddy said:


> DH is in arkansas until tomorrow morning. i think he is experiencing major culture shock. he called me last night to tell me all about the hunting gear that he saw at the sam's club down there. LOL! that's my born and raised queens man!  he was like, "it was so weird! growing up i knew if i saw any gun i should RUN!"







mommyof2Pirates said:


> So raise your right hand and repeat after me:
> 
> I (state your name) promise to drink at least 64 oz of water today.  To get some form of exercise in even if its a short walk.  To eat my fruit and veggies and avoid all of the junky temptations that get thrown my way. and most of all I will be positive about myself and I will take a moment to reflect on what a great person I am.
> 
> Ok now that you all took the healthy oath of the day you should have no problems.
> 
> 
> Tuesday July 12, 2011 QOTD:
> What is one positive thing about yourself.  What do you like most that really makes you proud to be you?



Took the oath!   I'm not sure about exercise today either - sooooo HOT here and my legs are sore from getting back in action yesterday.  Also, yikes, I am meeting a friend after her work for drinks and HH type food.  Will have to be very careful!

I think my most positive trait is that I am a very caring person.  I can not stand by and not help out.  Sometimes you get burned out offering too much of yourself but I would feel worse if I didn't try to make a difference in my small way.



Rose&Mike said:


> Nancy--you mean everyone doesn't have guns at their Walmart/Sam's club????



This was my first thought too

I'll have to google Miss SC, sounds very inspiring



lisah0711 said:


> Then, I want to weigh 25 pounds for the Tinker Bell Half in January.



OK, I have a SERIOUS problem with this goal weight ~!!!!!!



dumbo_buddy said:


> WAAAAAAAAHHHHHH!!!! i can tell today is going to be one of those days!!!



OMG Nancy  All this before 10 am!  I'm glad you are young and healthy and can handle all this-----when does DH get back home ???
Soon I hope



tigger813 said:


> And I thought today was going to be a fun one!!!!! WRONGG!!!!!



YUCK    Enjoy your day out tomorrow!



pjlla said:


> I had one of those "screw it" kind of days on Saturday, but regrouped my thinking and started fresh on Sunday morning.... lots of decaf green tea, fruit, exercise, measuring EVERYTHING that I eat.... not feeling much slimmer today, but at least I know I am doing the right things.
> 
> That said, I've dropped my strict SB addition to my WW plan.



Glad you were able to get yourself back in the game!  It's so mental isn't is?    I hear you about making this a lifetime plan and think you made a wise choice.  Maybe that strict addidtion is something you could turn to a few times here and there if you need to jolt your system for a few days in the future.  I've been frustruated lately too, been so good with eating but seeing very little results.  Don't feel like exercising in this heat (even indoors) but I am going to have to step that up to see any sizeable results I guess.


Soooooo hot here today.   Just had my CORRECT dryer delivered, there was a huge mix-up with my original order and they had to send us a display model to use for a few days.  It has to run through a 45 minute cycle first thing and when that is done my sister with the broken arm needs me to drive her around on her errands.  I hope after a week or two she will get the OK to drive again.  She wants to drive now and thinks it would be OK but since the DR told her not to and she's on HEAVY drugs for a big part of the day, we are not letting her!   If Dad has to spend another night in the hospital, my other sis is going to stay with him so Mom can come home for the night.  I know she's anxious about their dog and she spends every morning from 6-9am working in her yard so I know she will be worried about all her plants in this heat.

Have a great day all:wizard


----------



## SettinSail

dumbo_buddy said:


> *shawn* - you will appreciate this - DH just called me from arkansas:
> 
> "quick! i'm at a chick-fil-a! what should i get??"
> 
> LOL! i'm so jealous of him! we need to move south. not quite arkansas-south but south enough where there's a chick fil a close!



Ha!   What did you tell him to get?   I like everything there, the original sandwich, the grilled sandwich, the chicken strips, yum!

I really thought it was a nationwide chain

Sounds like you need to move back to NC


----------



## donac

dumbo_buddy said:


> *shawn* - you will appreciate this - DH just called me from arkansas:
> 
> "quick! i'm at a chick-fil-a! what should i get??"
> 
> LOL! i'm so jealous of him! we need to move south. not quite arkansas-south but south enough where there's a chick fil a close!



We have them down here in Monmouth county.  Only about 1 1/2 hours out of the city.


----------



## momofdjc

mommyof2Pirates said:


> So raise your right hand and repeat after me:
> 
> I (state your name) promise to drink at least 64 oz of water today.  To get some form of exercise in even if its a short walk.  To eat my fruit and veggies and avoid all of the junky temptations that get thrown my way. and most of all I will be positive about myself and I will take a moment to reflect on what a great person I am.
> 
> Ok now that you all took the healthy oath of the day you should have no problems.
> 
> 
> Tuesday July 12, 2011 QOTD:
> What is one positive thing about yourself.  What do you like most that really makes you proud to be you?



One positive thing about me - I try to be involved with my kids activities.  Earlier this year we were at DS15 high school baseball game and I was playing catch with DS7, one of the team members said to DS15 - "Dude, your mom is playing catch!"  He was very suprised about it - DS was like it's no big deal.


----------



## Worfiedoodles

in to say we have Chick fil A in MA, too....

I'm up to my ears in kid company this week, so not on the DIS much -- hope everyone is doing well and enjoying *Lindsay's* fabulous questions! 

_Tuesday July 12, 2011 QOTD:
What is one positive thing about yourself. What do you like most that really makes you proud to be you?_

I'm able to change gears and think outside of the box quickly. No one likes change, but I can do it. I will whine, but I will still do a good job of making it work 

_Monday July 11, 2011 QOTD:
What is motivating you to loose weight? Is there a specific goal in sight (wedding,vacation,running,etc.) or are you just wanting to get healthy? _

I have a Half in about 3 weeks, I'm not nearly as motivated as I should be! I do want to get healthy, and I want to run the 2012 Princess at least 20 lbs lighter than 2011, which I really need to get a move on 

Super Happy Belated to Lisah, Karen and Sarah May! 

Maria


----------



## bellebookworm9

dumbo_buddy said:


> DH is in arkansas until tomorrow morning. i think he is experiencing major culture shock. he called me last night to tell me all about the hunting gear that he saw at the sam's club down there. LOL! that's my born and raised queens man!  he was like, "it was so weird! growing up i knew if i saw any gun i should RUN!"



Haha when I first arrived in the tiny, middle-of-nowhere town where my college is, I was so shocked and disturbed to see stuffed bears, bobcats, and wolves on the tops of the bike racks in WalMart!



mommyof2Pirates said:


> Tuesday July 12, 2011 QOTD:
> What is one positive thing about yourself.  What do you like most that really makes you proud to be you?



Took the oath, although now it's almost 4pm. I did eat fruits and veggies today, I've drink nearly 64 oz of water and will keep on drinking, and I really hope to do C25K today.

I'm really good at playing the flute and planning Disney vacations. I'd also say I'm pretty intelligent.



SettinSail said:


> I really thought it was a nationwide chain



We don't have them in Western New York.  I fully intend to stop at the one in the Orlando airport in October, though!


My eating choices were fine today. Like I said above, my goal is to do some C25K, mixed in with the HOURS of homework I need to do tonight. (Why did I think it was a good idea to take my first 300-level class online, during the summer, while working full time? ) 

So, when I was hired for this job, I was told that I was going to be a teacher's aide at a specific location about 25 minutes north of my house, and that my hours would be 8am-3:15pm. Two weeks ago at orientation, I was told I was going to be a "floater" at this specific location, filling in when regular aides were on lunch or what not. Yesterday morning, I was told that tomorrow (today) I was "going to East Aurora because I live in Orchard Park." East Aurora is 25 minutes east of my house. Yesterday afternoon, I was informed that I am a "substitute" and as such my hours are now actually 8am-3pm (keep in mind that they already take 45 minutes unpaid lunch from that time). 

I arrived at the East Aurora site at 7:40 this morning. At 8:20, the teacher received a phone call saying that I was now being asked to go to another site in Lakeview, 30 minutes SOUTH of my house, and nowhere near where I currently was. Well, I don't have a car, so I couldn't go. If this keeps up, I don't know how much longer I'm going to be able to keep this job, since 3-4 days per week I am reliant on my mom and grandma for transportation, and it's not fair to them (or me) to drive all over the county. I am not a happy camper right now. I know I should be grateful to have a job at all, but this is not at all what I expected, or what I was told in the first place.


----------



## Rose&Mike

Hang in there *Gretchen*! I hope the job stuff works out. 

*Nancy--*first let me give you a big hug. Then let me say I was totally  when I read about your blender. It was truly one of those this can't possible be happening moments! You are going to have to just hand Thomas and the dog to John when he comes home and go out and pretend you are having a beer!

*Pamela--*I had a lot of trouble after I came off of south beach. I think I was just too strict with the carbs. It worked great for Mike, but I had such a rebound gain. Hang in there.

******
We are having a big old thunderstorm which is good, cause that means I don't have to water tonight! The low this morning only got down to 84 and the high was around a 100 I think, so I'm hoping it cools off a bit!

I just want to say, I am really impressed with how many folks are sticking with this this summer. By the end of the challenge last year we were down to maybe 10 people who were regularly posting--and I might be exaggerating. 

Ok, have a great OP evening everyone!


----------



## dumbo_buddy

Rose&Mike said:


> Hang in there *Gretchen*! I hope the job stuff works out.
> 
> *Nancy--*first let me give you a big hug. Then let me say I was totally  when I read about your blender. It was truly one of those this can't possible be happening moments! You are going to have to just hand Thomas and the dog to John when he comes home and go out and pretend you are having a beer!
> 
> *Pamela--*I had a lot of trouble after I came off of south beach. I think I was just too strict with the carbs. It worked great for Mike, but I had such a rebound gain. Hang in there.
> 
> ******
> We are having a big old thunderstorm which is good, cause that means I don't have to water tonight! The low this morning only got down to 84 and the high was around a 100 I think, so I'm hoping it cools off a bit!
> 
> I just want to say, I am really impressed with how many folks are sticking with this this summer. By the end of the challenge last year we were down to maybe 10 people who were regularly posting--and I might be exaggerating.
> 
> Ok, have a great OP evening everyone!



yeah, it was one of those things that you just have to laugh about. it just takes the rest of the day to be able to laugh! i think the bottom just wasn't on tight enough...i hope!

the LOW was 84?? omg that is hot! i just checked the weather channel and it's saying it should get down to 74 here overnight. tomorrow's high is 89 but then tomorrow night's low is in the 60s! nice! 

******

i told DH to get the fried chicken sandwich, waffle fries and a sweet tea from chick fil a. he loved it! his flight from arkansas just took off waaaay late. it's going to atlanta and i have a sinking feeling he may be stuck there for the night. 

so...: after nap today it was still way too hot to do much of anything but i wanted to get out at least for a little. took thomas to carvel for some ice cream. got a small swirl with sprinkles. yeah, we each got our own.  probably could have just shared. but, i'm an only child. i don't like to share. lol! 

i wanted to share a "cookie" recipe that i found. i made them hoping i could get thomas to eat them as he seems to not eat anything. 2 c. quaker oats, 1/2 c. peanut butter, 1/2 c. applesauce, and some cinnamon (i only had apple pie spice but close enough). mix it all together and roll it into little balls. refrigerate. you can smush them to look like cookies if you want. but i like things in ball form (um, that's what she said??). anyway, they are good. no sugar and pretty healthy! i have been having a couple pre- and post- workouts for energy. thought i'd share


----------



## tiki23

> Tuesday July 12, 2011 QOTD:
> What is one positive thing about yourself. What do you like most that really makes you proud to be you?



Sometimes its hard to figure out my good qualities so I try hard to make others happy and to point out _their_ good qualities.  I also try to give unexpected compliments - they can really make a person's day (or week!)


----------



## RemembertheMagic98

dumbo_buddy said:


> WAAAAAAAAHHHHHH!!!! i can tell today is going to be one of those days!!!


Nancy!  Never fails huh? If one thing goes wrong, everyting seems to go wrong!  Glad your day wasn't a complete disaster!!  I swear, Carvel ice cream can cure a bad day really fast  Hope DH does notget stuck in Atlanta!



tigger813 said:


> And I thought today was going to be a fun one!!!!! WRONGG!!!!!


Oh no!! I hope the day got better and you enjoy tomorrow! 



pjlla said:


> Happy Tuesday morning friends!  I'm sorry that I've been so MIA!!  Life has been kind of busy, so my computer time has definitely fallen by the wayside.
> 
> I will try to find some time today to pop on later and catch up a bit with you all..... I really miss the chatter!  ......................P


Glad you stopped in!!  we missed you! Hope the end of SB was a good decision for you and that you are feeling less bloat soon!  I hate when my body reacts to something I eat or don't eat but eventually my body figures it out and I get back to normal (sometimes it's a new normal though).



glss1/2fll said:


> So I got up and went to my 5:45 AM class at the Y, came home and had some oatmeal, then took the dog for a walk with my girlfriend. Just had some hot cocoa and a bagel and will soon do some dusting, then maybe read my book before DS2's ortho appt. Soaked some navy beans last night so should probably see when I need to start that soup. Today is cloudy and rainy and yucky, so a perfect dinner!
> 
> Stay cool all you Losers having hot weather; I am jealous!


Linda, I will take your weather any day!!  The humidity is just a killer here in NJ....send over the cooler weather to cool us off!



SettinSail said:


> Soooooo hot here today.   Just had my CORRECT dryer delivered, there was a huge mix-up with my original order and they had to send us a display model to use for a few days.  It has to run through a 45 minute cycle first thing and when that is done my sister with the broken arm needs me to drive her around on her errands.  I hope after a week or two she will get the OK to drive again.  She wants to drive now and thinks it would be OK but since the DR told her not to and she's on HEAVY drugs for a big part of the day, we are not letting her!   If Dad has to spend another night in the hospital, my other sis is going to stay with him so Mom can come home for the night.  I know she's anxious about their dog and she spends every morning from 6-9am working in her yard so I know she will be worried about all her plants in this heat.
> 
> Have a great day all:wizard


Prayers that dad is feeling better soon and your sis is off the heavy meds.  I was on some powerful stuff for my broken leg and I couldn't even read a book...lost my concentration too quickly.  I don't think I drove for a month and a half?  Hang in there!



Worfiedoodles said:


> I have a Half in about 3 weeks, I'm not nearly as motivated as I should be! I do want to get healthy, and I want to run the 2012 Princess at least 20 lbs lighter than 2011, which I really need to get a move on
> 
> Super Happy Belated to Lisah, Karen and Sarah May!
> 
> Maria


Thanks Maria!  Best of luck on the half!! Now that my back feels better I need to get back in the groove myself!!



bellebookworm9 said:


> So, when I was hired for this job, I was told that I was going to be a teacher's aide at a specific location about 25 minutes north of my house, and that my hours would be 8am-3:15pm. Two weeks ago at orientation, I was told I was going to be a "floater" at this specific location, filling in when regular aides were on lunch or what not. Yesterday morning, I was told that tomorrow (today) I was "going to East Aurora because I live in Orchard Park." East Aurora is 25 minutes east of my house. Yesterday afternoon, I was informed that I am a "substitute" and as such my hours are now actually 8am-3pm (keep in mind that they already take 45 minutes unpaid lunch from that time).
> 
> I arrived at the East Aurora site at 7:40 this morning. At 8:20, the teacher received a phone call saying that I was now being asked to go to another site in Lakeview, 30 minutes SOUTH of my house, and nowhere near where I currently was. Well, I don't have a car, so I couldn't go. If this keeps up, I don't know how much longer I'm going to be able to keep this job, since 3-4 days per week I am reliant on my mom and grandma for transportation, and it's not fair to them (or me) to drive all over the county. I am not a happy camper right now. I know I should be grateful to have a job at all, but this is not at all what I expected, or what I was told in the first place.


Gretchen, I would be pretty frustrated too if I were you.  Is there anyone you can talk to about this?  Especially with your transportation issues I would think they would be a little more sympathetic??  Hang in there!



Rose&Mike said:


> We are having a big old thunderstorm which is good, cause that means I don't have to water tonight! The low this morning only got down to 84 and the high was around a 100 I think, so I'm hoping it cools off a bit!
> 
> I just want to say, I am really impressed with how many folks are sticking with this this summer. By the end of the challenge last year we were down to maybe 10 people who were regularly posting--and I might be exaggerating.
> 
> Ok, have a great OP evening everyone!


Rose, send the rain this way!!  I just watered all my flowers since the sun has just been beating on them all day.

I'm glad we are all on the same page this summer and are hanging in there!  I thought I would be more motivated this summer to really get the pounds off but I am still struggling! Thanks for the g-f support!

*******************
It's so hot I didn't even make it to the pool!  I cleaned up here and did some laundry (towels) and make a cucumber/tomato/red onion salad after I did the grocery shopping.  Brian and I have decided to really eat better for the rest od the summer (hopefully the rest of our lives, but baby steps!).  he asked for specific things from the store...and then he walks in from work with an empty bag of reeces pieces, a half eaten snickers peanutbutter bar, and a half eaten snack pack of nutter butters!!!  So much for his healthy eating!

I'm pretty much OP today with a slight over eat of rice cakes with nutella this afternoon.  I need more water before tonight is over.  I think Bri and I will watch Harry Potter -Deathly Hallows Part One tonight and see the second one later in the week or next week.  I never got into the books but have really enjoyed the movies 

Have a great evening friends!!


----------



## dvccruiser76

Hi everyone, just a quick fly by post. Just switchd over the laundry and I'm about to watch half of HP and the Half Blood Prine while trying my free step aerobics on the Wii. Figure I can kill 2 birds with one stone. I did the full 45 minute Zumba intermediate workout last night and it was great, so I'll alternate nights with Wii Fit and Zumba until I find a class. 



mommyof2Pirates said:


> did you hear the talks that emily from brads season of the bachelor may be on the next bachlorette.  That show is becoming so predicitable but i still watch it.  Have a great night.



I did, did you watch last night? I don't think she'll do it after how she was last night. Did you hear that Chris from Ali's season is engaged to Peyton from another season/Bachelor Pad? He was one of my favorites, plus he's from Mass  Who are you rooting for? I like JP and maybe the winery guy. 



mvlimmex said:


> Hi,
> We are going to Alaska on the Disney Wonder   We have been to Glacier , but it has been several years---in fact it was in 1994, the year after we got married.
> 
> We went in June and the weather wasn't the greatest on the Eastern side of the park.  Then we ventured over to the western side and it was much nicer.  We are really looking forward to camping there for a few days.  I am looking forward to hiking and taking a boat across Swiftcurrent Lake.  Did you camp or stay in the lodges while you were there?  It is such a beautiful park.  You are so lucky to have seen bears.  I hope we see bears this time too, but of course at a distance.
> 
> Vicki



Yahoo for the Wonder! 

We stayed at Glacier Park lodge for 1 night and then further north at another one of their cabin type resorts for 3 nights. A former co-worker of mine took a leave of absence one summer and went up there to be their payroll person for the summer. She loved it. It rained the whole time and we actually drove up to Alberta where it wasn't raining one day. We saw the hotel from the Shining on our drive up 





Well, time for the Wii.


----------



## JacksLilWench

mommyof2Pirates said:


> Sunday July 10, 2011 QOTD:
> 
> What is your favorite summertime healthy treat?


Berries!  And those Edy fruit bars...the PP was right, they're so much better in the summer.



mommyof2Pirates said:


> Monday July 11, 2011 QOTD:
> 
> What is motivating you to loose weight? Is there a specific goal in sight (wedding,vacation,running,etc.) or are you just wanting to get healthy?



I just get a feeling everytime I look in the mirror that the body I'm looking at is not the body I'm supposed to have.  There's a lot of health reasons too- most of my family has passed away from things that could have been prevented.  Obviously, you can't prevent dying or anything (unless you're Team Edward, I guess) but a lot of it was strokes and heart attacks.  



mommyof2Pirates said:


> I (state your name) promise to drink at least 64 oz of water today.  To get some form of exercise in even if its a short walk.  To eat my fruit and veggies and avoid all of the junky temptations that get thrown my way. and most of all I will be positive about myself and I will take a moment to reflect on what a great person I am.
> 
> Ok now that you all took the healthy oath of the day you should have no problems.
> 
> 
> Tuesday July 12, 2011 QOTD:
> What is one positive thing about yourself.  What do you like most that really makes you proud to be you?




I, Kaiti, promise to drink at least 64 oz of water today.  To get some form of exercise in even if its a short walk.  To eat my fruit and veggies and avoid all of the junky temptations that get thrown my way. and most of all I will be positive about myself and I will take a moment to reflect on what a great person I am(because let's face it...I'm awesome.)

I made that last part up myself.

One positive thing about myself is that I always try to smile.  The one thing that makes me proud to be me is that I cannot be kept down.  It's one of those things I got from my grandma...that and my (apparently) green thumb


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

trinaweena said:


> Hello! I'm back from the weekend at the cape and i see i have a lot to catch up on! I wont be able to reply but i will ast least skim through what i missed! Thats for another day though! For now I'm sunburned (my first ever! ITS AWFUL!) and its time for bed. Hope everyone had a nice weekend and I'll check back in tomorrow to tell you how i did this weekend.



aaww sunburn is not good.  I hope you feel better soon and remember lots and lots of sunscreen next time.



DisFam95 said:


> ok I'm back - Need to find my focus again.  Got really off track since the kids got out of school - it's all about them it seems w/ planning stuff to keep them entertained.  We went to WDW a month ago and I seememd to have gotten really off track after that.
> 
> This last week I've gotten really focused again and finding time for my workouts.  I need to make ME priority again!  I've manged to say no to a lot of tempations too which made me really happy actually.  I did have 1 bite of a SNickers - but I recorded it in my log!!  Writing down everything really helps me - I've learned I'm a grazer.
> 
> My husband brought home some sour cream and onion Pringles this weekend.  I was 'good' and only ate 3, then later ate 3 more, then another hour later ate 4 more - ok well that was just a whole serving!  IT ALL ADDS UP.
> 
> I'm going on vacation again and I did not do as well before the disney trip SO i want to drop at least 10 pounds this month.
> 
> Good luck everyone.



It is tough during the summer without much of a routine or schedule to keep yourself on plan.  but you can do it.  A vacation is a great thing to get you motivated.



donac said:


> I spent part of the weekend and yesterday working on costumes for a community theater.  The director is the same director I worked with this past spring at the local high school.  They are doing Hairspray.  I now have 2 free tickets for the 10 hours I have volunteered.  Not bad and it was a lot of fun.  I still have 3 dresses to shorten this morning.



thats so cool that you help make the outfits.  I recently went to a play and I was amazed that all the outfits were handmade as well as the set.  Hairspray has been the only broadway show I have seen in NYC.  I loved it.



dumbo_buddy said:


> you know those people who are like, "oh i lose weight in the summer because i'm never hungry when i'm hot" ?? yeah, not me.



I have never been in that category either.



Rose&Mike said:


> And you all, if you get a chance, google Miss South Carolina. She lost 110 pounds and won the crown. She looks like an ok role model. Yes, she is a skinny minnie now, but she talks about moderation and realizing that food is part of our lives and of course sometimes we celebrate and enjoy food. But it's about moderation. And she talked about losing the weight for herself. She was on GMA today--her platform, eating healthy and fighting obesity. She is just as cute as can be!



I just googled this.  What a cute girl and such an inspirational story.  If I could vote for miss america I would vote 100 times for her.



RemembertheMagic98 said:


> Got Brian off to his first day of his summer job,



Karen remind me is brian just a friend/roomate or is he your boyfriend.  Either way it doesnt matter but I guess I just need the whole picture when I am reading your posts.



dumbo_buddy said:


> WAAAAAAAAHHHHHH!!!! i can tell today is going to be one of those days!!!



oh my you definitely deserved that carvel ice cream.  What a day.  and Im sorry to but I was laughing at your misery.  I think we have all been there in that moment and I know its not funny at all while its happening but afterwards it is a bit humerous.



tigger813 said:


> As I was taking some cardboard into the garage I noticed maggots all over the floor! UGH!!!!!



oh thats horrible.  Sorry for your crazy day.  I hope you got it all cleaned up.  



pjlla said:


> Happy Tuesday morning friends!  I'm sorry that I've been so MIA!!  Life has been kind of busy, so my computer time has definitely fallen by the wayside.



I was just about to ask where you were when I saw your post.  Busy is fine but just was hoping everything was ok.  Glad you got yourself back on the wagon and I think you have the right idea with finding a plan that will fit your life not just a moment of it.



glss1/2fll said:


> So I got up and went to my 5:45 AM class at the Y, came home and had some oatmeal, then took the dog for a walk with my girlfriend. Just had some hot cocoa and a bagel and will soon do some dusting, then maybe read my book before DS2's ortho appt. Soaked some navy beans last night so should probably see when I need to start that soup. Today is cloudy and rainy and yucky, so a perfect dinner!
> 
> Stay cool all you Losers having hot weather; I am jealous!



I will send some of this hotness your way...really its nothing to be jealous about.  I am actually praying for a rain storm to come through and cool us off.  Isnt funny that you always want what your currently dont have.  Anyway great job with the exercise today.



SettinSail said:


> Dad is still in the hospital, my sis thinks one of his medications that was increased is making him very anxious and it's showing up as a heart issue. We **think** he is OK and they are just being cautious.  Not sure if he will spend another night there yet.



Im glad to hear most likely its nothing major with your dad.  I hope he gets home soon.  



momofdjc said:


> One positive thing about me - I try to be involved with my kids activities.  Earlier this year we were at DS15 high school baseball game and I was playing catch with DS7, one of the team members said to DS15 - "Dude, your mom is playing catch!"  He was very suprised about it - DS was like it's no big deal.



that is very cool



bellebookworm9 said:


> So, when I was hired for this job, I was told that I was going to be a teacher's aide at a specific location about 25 minutes north of my house, and that my hours would be 8am-3:15pm. Two weeks ago at orientation, I was told I was going to be a "floater" at this specific location, filling in when regular aides were on lunch or what not. Yesterday morning, I was told that tomorrow (today) I was "going to East Aurora because I live in Orchard Park." East Aurora is 25 minutes east of my house. Yesterday afternoon, I was informed that I am a "substitute" and as such my hours are now actually 8am-3pm (keep in mind that they already take 45 minutes unpaid lunch from that time).
> 
> I arrived at the East Aurora site at 7:40 this morning. At 8:20, the teacher received a phone call saying that I was now being asked to go to another site in Lakeview, 30 minutes SOUTH of my house, and nowhere near where I currently was. Well, I don't have a car, so I couldn't go. If this keeps up, I don't know how much longer I'm going to be able to keep this job, since 3-4 days per week I am reliant on my mom and grandma for transportation, and it's not fair to them (or me) to drive all over the county. I am not a happy camper right now. I know I should be grateful to have a job at all, but this is not at all what I expected, or what I was told in the first place.



that is just horrible that they are doing things that were not in the initial offer.  Sorry for the headache.



Rose&Mike said:


> I just want to say, I am really impressed with how many folks are sticking with this this summer. By the end of the challenge last year we were down to maybe 10 people who were regularly posting--and I might be exaggerating.



I agree!!!  Way to go everyone



tiki23 said:


> Sometimes its hard to figure out my good qualities so I try hard to make others happy and to point out _their_ good qualities.  I also try to give unexpected compliments - they can really make a person's day (or week!)



that is a really great quality to have.  One compliment really goes a long way.

*****************************************************

Whew I am all caught up from the day and it only took me 30 min.  I am beat and work has been a bit overwhelming.  I already had a ton of stuff going on and than it all added up over the 10 days I was off and now I have alot of catching up to do.  

That overwhelmed feeling has me not wanting to even focus or think about the type of food I am consuming.  I really just need to get myself organized and plan ahead.  This will help with times like this.  but for now I am just trying to keep my head above water.  So for tonight I am going to get the boys to bed now and then I am heading to bed too.  Hopefully another good night sleep will help with my stressful overwhelmed feeling.

Have a great night!!!!!


----------



## bellebookworm9

Thanks for all the support about work everybody. I guess the one good thing is they can't send me anywhere 25 minutes west of my house, because I'd end up in Lake Erie!  

I just attempted Week 6, Day 1 of C25K...and I couldn't do it. My foot was screaming in agony, so I stopped 2 minutes before finishing the middle (8 minute) run. I've always had arch problems, but I've gotten orthotics (I don't run with them in). Since I've been on my feet a lot over the last two days, my left arch is sore, and it just hurts so bad. I'm icing it right now. My knees are both bruised and sore from kneeling on hard floors yesterday and today. My back hurts, and I have a sunburn from today (I wasn't expecting to go outside...twice...for 45 minutes each time with the kiddos). I took motrin and I'm waiting for it to kick in.

My eating was alright, I only went a little over the daily points. I'm going to try C25K again tomorrow...


----------



## cclovesdis

Evening!

Today was another good day. I ate more today than Sat. through Mon., but I am still okay! I had a glass of milk with breakfast and it was so good.  I haven't had one in too long.

Lisah: Funny you should mention a pedometer-I remembered to wear it today.  I am hoping to reach 10,000 steps at least per day. I have to wear steel-toed boots at work, which I'm sensing will also be good practice for WDW. I'll be wearing sneakers-so much lighter! 

QOTD: I am really good at listening, especially when a person really needs to talk without someone commenting. I have a way with facial expressions that others like.

Hope everyone has a great, OP day tomorrow!


----------



## my3princes

Today's QOTD:  I've read what everyone else wrote and those all fit me   I call myself a jack of all trades, master of none.  I've very handy, crafty, think outside of the box, have great customer service skills which translate to getting along with everyone in real life.  I try to keep my opinions to myself, but I am certainly not a pushover and will stand my ground.  My family comes first and I'm am always over booked with activities.  I should be in bed now, but wanted to check in here as I'm committed (maybe I should be )

Night all


----------



## trinaweena

mommyof2Pirates said:


> Tuesday July 12, 2011 QOTD:
> What is one positive thing about yourself.  What do you like most that really makes you proud to be you?



I'm not afraid to be myself. I like being a bit quirky, and I love being a huge nerd.  I'm proud that my socks never match and I quote Doctor Who and will argue about LOST with anyone who cares too. I love that I am intelligent and read books and am proud of being "weird". Also i love my butt! (Does that count?)



bellebookworm9 said:


> Haha when I first arrived in the tiny, middle-of-nowhere town where my college is, I was so shocked and disturbed to see stuffed bears, bobcats, and wolves on the tops of the bike racks in WalMart!
> 
> 
> 
> Took the oath, although now it's almost 4pm. I did eat fruits and veggies today, I've drink nearly 64 oz of water and will keep on drinking, and I really hope to do C25K today.
> 
> I'm really good at playing the flute and planning Disney vacations. I'd also say I'm pretty intelligent.
> 
> 
> 
> We don't have them in Western New York.  I fully intend to stop at the one in the Orlando airport in October, though!
> 
> 
> My eating choices were fine today. Like I said above, my goal is to do some C25K, mixed in with the HOURS of homework I need to do tonight. (Why did I think it was a good idea to take my first 300-level class online, during the summer, while working full time? )
> 
> So, when I was hired for this job, I was told that I was going to be a teacher's aide at a specific location about 25 minutes north of my house, and that my hours would be 8am-3:15pm. Two weeks ago at orientation, I was told I was going to be a "floater" at this specific location, filling in when regular aides were on lunch or what not. Yesterday morning, I was told that tomorrow (today) I was "going to East Aurora because I live in Orchard Park." East Aurora is 25 minutes east of my house. Yesterday afternoon, I was informed that I am a "substitute" and as such my hours are now actually 8am-3pm (keep in mind that they already take 45 minutes unpaid lunch from that time).
> 
> I arrived at the East Aurora site at 7:40 this morning. At 8:20, the teacher received a phone call saying that I was now being asked to go to another site in Lakeview, 30 minutes SOUTH of my house, and nowhere near where I currently was. Well, I don't have a car, so I couldn't go. If this keeps up, I don't know how much longer I'm going to be able to keep this job, since 3-4 days per week I am reliant on my mom and grandma for transportation, and it's not fair to them (or me) to drive all over the county. I am not a happy camper right now. I know I should be grateful to have a job at all, but this is not at all what I expected, or what I was told in the first place.



I'm right there with you with school and work at the same time...why did I think it was a good idea to take advanced comp during 6 weeks while im working 60 hours a week. Thats like an essay a week, smart choice! Good luck with work, I know how stressful it can get.

------------

I fear I have not been making good choices.  Maybe not necessarily bad eating choices, but I have all but stopped logging my food and i'm not drinking my water.  I didn't weigh in friday but i'm sure i've gained, as i've been letting myself slide as far as choices go. Well not letting myself, more like not caring. I've been doing a lot of stress eating.  Things are not great at home right now and that coupled with work and school, i'm eating bad things because im upset and just get in that 'i dont care' or 'i dont have time' mode.  And I ran at the Cape but havent found time to exercise since.  I look at my week and see work and school and mounds of homework and think, well where is the time??

I'm struggiling right now and i don't know how to get myself back on track. i keep saying tomorrow will be better but its not. Even when i run i never feel like im doing enough. I know if i keep at it and work slowly i will get there as far as running goes but I get angry with myself when i can only go half a mile, or am only out there for 30 minutes. 

At the moment, thinking about all this i just feel like a failure, i don't know what to do to get myself back on track.  

I had planned to have a salad for dinner with some chicken, but my brother ate the chicken (and then was mad at me for being upset that HE ate MY dinner), so i went to subway and got a grinder. Buffalo chicken on wheat with lots of veggies so im hoping it wasnt too bad.  Of course then i came home and had a piece of fudge.

If i get my butt upstairs now and make some coffee for the morning, pack my lunch, and pack my running clothes and clothes for school i may be able to set myself up for success tomorrow.  And no excuses, tomorrow i'm logging my food!! Even if i i know im going over, i cant let that scare me off because maybe seeing it will help me make better choices.

wish me luck, I'm SO going to need it!!!


----------



## RemembertheMagic98

mommyof2Pirates said:


> Karen remind me is brian just a friend/roomate or is he your boyfriend.  Either way it doesnt matter but I guess I just need the whole picture when I am reading your posts.



Lol! So sorry about the confusion....Brian is my best friend and roommate...that's all.  He is "confused" about which way he swings.  He also carries an entire airport full of baggage...not something I want to tackle either. 

****************
Heading to bed now....hope you all had a great evening!


----------



## bellebookworm9

trinaweena said:


> I'm not afraid to be myself. I like being a bit quirky, and I love being a huge nerd.  I'm proud that my socks never match and I quote Doctor Who and will argue about LOST with anyone who cares too. I love that I am intelligent and read books and am proud of being "weird". Also i love my butt! (Does that count?)
> 
> 
> 
> I'm right there with you with school and work at the same time...why did I think it was a good idea to take advanced comp during 6 weeks while im working 60 hours a week. Thats like an essay a week, smart choice! Good luck with work, I know how stressful it can get.
> 
> ------------
> 
> I fear I have not been making good choices.  Maybe not necessarily bad eating choices, but I have all but stopped logging my food and i'm not drinking my water.  I didn't weigh in friday but i'm sure i've gained, as i've been letting myself slide as far as choices go. Well not letting myself, more like not caring. I've been doing a lot of stress eating.  Things are not great at home right now and that coupled with work and school, i'm eating bad things because im upset and just get in that 'i dont care' or 'i dont have time' mode.  And I ran at the Cape but havent found time to exercise since.  I look at my week and see work and school and mounds of homework and think, well where is the time??
> 
> I'm struggiling right now and i don't know how to get myself back on track. i keep saying tomorrow will be better but its not. Even when i run i never feel like im doing enough. I know if i keep at it and work slowly i will get there as far as running goes but I get angry with myself when i can only go half a mile, or am only out there for 30 minutes.
> 
> At the moment, thinking about all this i just feel like a failure, i don't know what to do to get myself back on track.
> 
> I had planned to have a salad for dinner with some chicken, but my brother ate the chicken (and then was mad at me for being upset that HE ate MY dinner), so i went to subway and got a grinder. Buffalo chicken on wheat with lots of veggies so im hoping it wasnt too bad.  Of course then i came home and had a piece of fudge.
> 
> If i get my butt upstairs now and make some coffee for the morning, pack my lunch, and pack my running clothes and clothes for school i may be able to set myself up for success tomorrow.  And no excuses, tomorrow i'm logging my food!! Even if i i know im going over, i cant let that scare me off because maybe seeing it will help me make better choices.
> 
> wish me luck, I'm SO going to need it!!!



Treena, I'm right up there with you about being a nerd...I mean, I don't live on video games, so I'm not that type of nerd, but I'm a book nerd. With school, I made a spreadsheet alotting my time from 4-9pm each evening, which was probably a bad idea because I freak out if I get the least little bit off schedule. For example, this week I have about 15 articles to read, then 4 posts; a movie project aka watch a movie then write a 5 page paper; review a book with another person and write up an outline for the class; read about and comment the people whose book reviews are currently up and running. 

You won't know for certain what you are doing with your food until you start logging. I feel the same way about running now, but truth is I'm just too exhausted and overwhelmed to really push myself. I'm on the verge of a freakout from stress. But right now I just keep remembering that "tomorrow is a new day" and keep chugging along. 



RemembertheMagic98 said:


> Lol! So sorry about the confusion....Brian is my best friend and roommate...that's all.  He is "confused" about which way he swings.  He also carries an entire airport full of baggage...not something I want to tackle either.
> 
> ****************
> Heading to bed now....hope you all had a great evening!



Aha, thanks for the explanation, I was confused too. At first I thought he was a husband, but then you said something about being alone on your birthday and I figured that eliminated the husband theory. Then I was thinking maybe son, but you had mentioned his brother (I think) committing suicide and so then I was even more confused because I thought you would probably be more upset than you were if that was the case. 


************Deathly Hallows soundtrack was released today! I still like Part 1 better, but Part 2 has some cool stuff, and some bits of part 1 were incorporated into 2, such as "Obliviate" into "Harry's Sacrifice" (bring on the tissues...) Only 2 more days!


----------



## my3princes

Good Morning.  Hump day today.

I actually slept until the alarm went off this morning so I'm feeling a bit pressed for time.  I'm pulling my lunch together and feeling good in the fact that I made 8 dozen cookies last night and I wasn't even tempted to eat one   This morning I was tempted, but opted for my sandwich skim coated with PB and sugar free grape jelly.  I find that has more staying power to get me to mid morning before I have cheese and crackers or fruit and yogurt.  I feel like things are slowly getting back in place.


----------



## Rose&Mike

Good Morning! So I am having some time management/choice issues and look at the article that was in my inbox this morning:
http://www.sparkpeople.com/resource/motivation_articles.asp?id=388

If you read it, what do you think? I have some comments, but I'll save them in case anyone wants to read it first.

***And another comment to all the new runners. It's summer and it's hot! At least it is where I live. While anytime is a good time to start running and exercising EVERYONE is slower in the summer and the heat and humidity. So if you are just getting started, keep that in mind if you are tiring out and just in general having troubles. Slowing down in the heat is just the way it is sometimes. Someone correct me if I'm wrong but I think the rule of thumb is 30 sec slower per mile per 5 degrees over 60 or 65. If you have to repeat a week of c25k during the warm temps don't look it as a defeat or feel like you are slow. Instead congratulate yourself for sticking it out during the heat. The park where we run is noticeably slower (a lot less people running) in the dog days of summer. And please be careful--heat can be very dangerous. Look at it this way--after training in the heat summer, you will feel FAST this fall!! 

And I think someone made a comment about feeling funny running in crowded parks--I agree with whoever said most runners are really supportive of all levels of fitness/training. And the ones who aren't are so into themselves they aren't paying attention to anyone but themselves!

Ok, that's my psa for the morning. Have a great morning!


----------



## SettinSail

Good morning losers! 

I had a very good, OP day yesterday although I did not manage to get any exercise in.  I'll go to the Y mid-morning today.  I drove my sis with the broken arm around on her business for a couple hours yesterday and then met my friend for HH.  Had 2 light beers and an order of chicken strips that were not breaded.  Mid-way through HH, my Mom calls to tell me my Dad is going to surgery, about an hour operation.  I rushed over to sit with her.  We did not get to go back to recovery until 3 hours later.  The surgeon told us he drained almost a liter of fluid from his heart with a small 1 inch incision. After the operation the nurses had a hard time with him thrashing around so they had to restrain him and heavily medicate him.  They called him the "Wild Man".  My Dad is a very difficult patient and has tried several times over the past 2 days to get up get dressed and walk out of the hospital!  It was hard to see him like that last night.  His arms and legs were still trying to "walk" out the door even though he was asleep and restrained.  I'm glad my Mom got to go home last night as she is exhausted.  If my Dad will cooperate, he should be able to come home by Friday at the latest.

Rose, I saw the Miss SC interview online and she is SUCH an inspiration!

Gretchen, good luck with the job.  If it were me, I would call right away to get this straightened out.  Such a difference from what you were told.  I hope it works out for you or if not, you can find something else.

Trina, sorry to hear you being so hard on yourself.  You have done so well and you CAN do this!  Such a cliche, but just try to take it one day at a time, one step at a time and don't throw in the towel!   You don't have to be perfect every day!

Karen, I was thinking about suggesting to you that you and Brian sound perfect for each other but your last post clears things up a bit!  I am now thinking "Will and Grace" type relationship

Lindsay, hope you can find a little time to get organized  That helps make everything so much easier.  It can't be easy working full-time with 2 young children.  As well as caoching us

Hope you all have a great day - I'll be back later to answer QOTD.

Shawn


----------



## SettinSail

Rose&Mike said:


> Good Morning! So I am having some time management/choice issues and look at the article that was in my inbox this morning:
> http://www.sparkpeople.com/resource/motivation_articles.asp?id=388
> 
> If you read it, what do you think? I have some comments, but I'll save them in case anyone wants to read it first.



I really enjoyed that article.  It is timely for me too as I know when I return to work next month, things are going to change a lot for me.  I've had so much time on my hands the past couple years, I could do almost everything I wanted to do at a leisurely pace and that will change soon and I will be facing choices too.  I'm committed to taking the time to put myself first and continuing healthy eating and making time for exercise.  I plan out each day the night before with what I have to do the following day.  If something does not get done, I move it along to the next day.  For me, that removes any worry or guilt for some reason.  Just knowing that I have a plan to tackle it eases my mind.  Sometimes, something is still on my list after a few weeks and then I take a hard look at it and ask myself if it's really important and sometimes I just remove it!

Thanks for sharing

Shawn


----------



## donac

Biggest Loser Week 5 Results

Here we celebrate our progress and recognize our superstars.

Reminder:
-if anybody knows they will miss weighing in, just PM and let me know and you’ll be marked excused 

First some stats

MAINTAINERS:
(staying within 2 lbs of their maintain weight is successfully maintaining!)
# of Maintainers Reporting In & Successfully Maintaining:1
Congrats Rose & Mike

LOSERS:
weigh ins----------------------- 24
gains----------------------------8
maintains------------------------5
losses-------------------------- 11
New members--------------------2
Biggest Loser Summer Challenge Week 4!
This week’s group loss is 8 lbs


Before the weekly superstar list comes the disclaimer. I am human and I make mistakes. If you have any questions please contact me. For your reference this is the magic percentage of weight lost formula - weight loss for the week divided by weight for last week times 100, that gives us the percentage. Now let me test that with my numbers for week 1, click, click, click goes the calculator. Yes, that agrees with the percentage on the magic spreadsheet. (btw if its been more than 1 week between weigh-ins, then the % loss is divided by the number of weeks, to keep everybody on the same basis)

Now let's get to the good stuff. Who were our superstars of the week? This time I’ve done a TOP 10 LIST ! That criteria may change from week to week. Hey I'm in charge here and I get paid nothin' to do this so you better take what you can get! (and if there’s something you want to know, just ask me!)

The WISH Biggest Loser Summer Challenge Week 3
#10-liesel .33%
#9- tiggrrstarr .36%
#8- disneyKim58 .40%
#7- gudrench3 .50%
#6- wickey's friend .57%
#5- tiki23 .58%
#4- bellebookworm9 1.01% 
#3- dvccruiser 1.28%
#2-snowangel72 1.34 %

and now
The WISH Biggest Loser Summer Challenge 
Week 5 Biggest Loser is:
#1- momofdjc 3.67%

Quote from Dare2Dream: How is your week going? Are you OP (on program)? Are you exercising? Drinking that water? You know what to do to make the magic happen. Get on the wagon. We are all here to help you on the journey. We can do this one day at a time. One bite at a time.

Have a happy and healthy day!


Congratulations JacksLilWench 
What a great week you had. Keep up the good work. We have a very special clippie reserved for our weekly Biggest Loser. Wear it with pride this week! :

This is our weekly reigning Biggest Loser clippie. We have the large version



or use this
http://photopost.wdwinfo.com/data/500/31040weeklyBLsmall1.jpg
followed by 

or we have a medium version



or use this
http://photopost.wdwinfo.com/data/500/31040weeklyBLmed.jpg
followed by 

and we have a small version



or use
http://photopost.wdwinfo.com/data/500/31040weeklyBLsm.jpg
followed by 

Thanks to ohMom-Molli for these clippies. They were used for a previous BL but we can recycle. Don't they look great!


----------



## donac

Good Wednesday morning

 to all those who have been having troubles this week.  

I just wanted to say Congrats to all our winners from last week especiallly to momfodjc 

For those who are struggling, including myself, there is still time to get back on track.  It is not too late to lose something this summer.  

Off to get dressed.  It is still pretty hot but we need to mow at least one lawn today. 

Have a happy and healthy day.


----------



## mikamah

Congratulations to all the top losers, and every single one of us still sticking with this challenge through the ups and downs and the busy, kids home, crazy schedule/no schedule of summer. 
I know from past experience, even though I might not lose weight during a challenge, just coming and reading, posting when I can, really does make a difference in my healthy lifestyle.  I might think of someone's post when I'm at work with plate of cookies, and not have one, thinking Pamela would say no thank you and have her vegies, or think of Rose, who might love to have one, but can't.  Every little positive thing we do each day can and will make a difference and make us just a little bit healthier than we would be if we didn't even think about it.  

So hang in there, everyone.  It's so great to see such an active thread though the summer.  I'm planning some dis time tonight to really read and catch up on the past few days, and to answer some qotds.  You're doing great coaching, Lindsay.  

*Shawn*- So sorry to hear about your dad.    Anesthesia can wreak havoc with people.  I hope he continues to improve each day, and is home very soon.  I'm so glad your home and able to be with him and your mom.  

Have a great day everyone!!


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

HAPPY HUMP DAY!!!!!!!!

Well since we are half way through our week I thought I would make the question a fun one today.  

Wed. July 13, 2011 QOTD: 

Im a big believer in finding humor in any situations...so with that being said...What was your most embarrasing moment?


I became employeed at the office I am currently working at 15 years ago so I was 17 years old.  I was hired as a file clerk and had was new to the hospital network.  I had to go to an employee evaluation at the hospital.  Our hospital is quite huge and a bit confusing.  I drove into the parking area and the attendant ask if I was there for the evaluation.  He said just follow the signs to the second floor.  I saw signs posted along the route that said residency orientation.  Now I was a bit "dumb" at that point and really didnt know what a residency was.  So I followed the signs.  I went into the room and there was a big huge conference table and alot of middle aged professionally dressed people.  I had on a jean skirt and tank top with jelly sandals.  I walked over to look for my folder since thats what everyone else was doing.  I saw the folders had names.  Jane Smith, MD Radiology....Brad Jones, MD OBGYN...etc.  I went over to the person who looked to be in charge and told her my name folder was not in there...she asked my name and looked puzzled.  She asked my position and told her file clerk.  Im sure she wanted to laugh but was nice enough to call my supervisor to find out where I was suppose to be.  She was so sweet and offered me doughnuts if I wanted to take one along.  I walked out of there so embarressed.  I can laugh about it now but it was one of those things that will stick with me forever.  Im sure the others in the room found it funny too.  

I will be back later with replies but I hope everyone has a great on plan day.


----------



## lisah0711

Good morning all!  

Congratulations to all our superstars and especially to our biggest loser momofdjc!    What a great loss you had this week!  

Quick post this morning because I have a lot to do today.  It's good to be busy!  



mommyof2Pirates said:


> That overwhelmed feeling has me not wanting to even focus or think about the type of food I am consuming.  I really just need to get myself organized and plan ahead.  This will help with times like this.  but for now I am just trying to keep my head above water.  So for tonight I am going to get the boys to bed now and then I am heading to bed too.  Hopefully another good night sleep will help with my stressful overwhelmed feeling.



Take a few deep breaths, Lindsay.    Make a couple of baby steps and set up a time to get yourself organized and then let it go and keep moving forward.  You can do it -- it doesn't have to be right now!   (to paraphrase Rose's article)



cclovesdis said:


> Lisah: Funny you should mention a pedometer-I remembered to wear it today.  I am hoping to reach 10,000 steps at least per day. I have to wear steel-toed boots at work, which I'm sensing will also be good practice for WDW. I'll be wearing sneakers-so much lighter!



I would like to do that, too, CC but I have to find my pedometer first!    I'm sure those steel toed boots do help build some muscle.  



my3princes said:


> I feel like things are slowly getting back in place.



Yay!   



Rose&Mike said:


> Good Morning! So I am having some time management/choice issues and look at the article that was in my inbox this morning:
> http://www.sparkpeople.com/resource/motivation_articles.asp?id=388
> 
> If you read it, what do you think? I have some comments, but I'll save them in case anyone wants to read it first.



I do love that article -- and one of the things I really love is that it lets you give yourself permission to let things go.  That trying to catch up feeling just makes things worse.  



mikamah said:


> Congratulations to all the top losers, and every single one of us still sticking with this challenge through the ups and downs and the busy, kids home, crazy schedule/no schedule of summer.



Well said, Kathy!  

Have a great day all!


----------



## lisah0711

*Shawn,* I will be thinking of you and your family today.    As the spouse and daughter of stubborn men, I so feel your pain!


----------



## Zhoen

*Found*:  The wagon.  Apparently I left it parked at work.  Realllllyy parked.  Locked.  Parking brake on.  One of those club thingies on the wheel.  Then security came by and added a boot on each of the 4 wheels 

*Lost: * Motivation, momentum, healthy habits, organization, budget (note to selflook outside the window, I seem to remember chucking them all out at some point during the vacation.)  Also missing sanitypossibly buried under the rest of it out the window

*Gained:* Lets not talk about it

*Stolen: * A few precious moments in time with my little ones, making all of the above worth it.  

-------------------------------------------------------------------
Dear Cat,
That big white box with nothing in it is NOT your catbox.  Its the bathtub.  

-------------------------------------------------------------------

Hi yall!

Im ba-ack and since Ive been gone for, like, two weeks, its a pretty sure thing Im not going to make it through all those back-log posts but Ill try.  We had a lovely holiday and hope you did, too.  First there was the long holiday weekend, then I added personal leave because my babysitter (niece) was at summer camp and couldnt watch DD7 and her own sister DN7, so I had them for a few days, we hit OC MD, Kings Dominion, DC, etcthen we went to North Carolina where SIL lives to gather with DHs side of the family to celebrate FILs #70 birthday.

Lots of good memories, plenty of food-for-thought to mull over for months to come.  The nice thing about travelling is it makes you look at your own little world with fresh eyes.  


And now for some QOTDs (Im only answering the FUN ones):Disney QOTD - If you could spend 24 hours alone in any WDW park, which one would it be, why, and what would you do?

Umm I guess MK, since its fun to look at I mean, if I was *alone* in the parks, none of the rides would be going
-	Assuming the doors werent all locked, Id totally run around in all the backstage/CM only places.  
-	-Id take a long bath and a nap in the Cinderella Castle Suite.  
-	-Id live off of cookies and bread and cupcakes and ice cream, since thered be nobody there to cook
-	and Id feed the ducks just because thered be nobody there to see me and fuss at me. 
-	 Id totally take a ride on Tinkerbells zipline from the castle (where she starts the fireworks from)
-	 Id take the Tom Sawyer paint brushes and dip them in purple paint and let them dry and put them back
-	 Id reprogram PoTC to undo all the PC changes from the 90s and add a pig latin section to Its a small world 
-	 Id try on all the princess dresses in wardrobe (as if theyd fit) 
-	 Id add a few hidden mickeys to the park
-	Id program my image as a ghost into the haunted mansion ball, I think Id use Brendan Fraiser as my ghostly partner not only would Orlando Bloom confuse people because theyd expect to see him in POTC, not HM, but he married a lingerie model sorry, you lose points for that

Disney QOTD - If you got a job with WDW that required you to dress up as a character for one day, which one would you pick and why? 

Meg.  Shes awesome.  She is soooo much cooler than a princess, and she never gets the respect she deserves Show me any other Disney princess who stood up to the god of the underworld, *TWICE*, to save the men she loved.  What other princess died to save the heros life?  And what other Disney character was willing to give up the one they loved to allow them to return to their home and family?  And did I mention she did all that with no magic involved?  No fairy godmother, not even a tricky sea witch just the power of her heart.  Plus she has a purple toga.  Definitely more Florida-heat-friendly than, say, Belle's red velvet Christmas dress...


Tuesday July 12, 2011 QOTD:
What is one positive thing about yourself. What do you like most that really makes you proud to be you?

Im a good teacher.  Dont get me wrong, I dont work in a school but general life things, work training (I hate the word "mentoring," but it's probably apt in this case.)  I'm pretty good at figuring out how to tell people things in a way they'll understand-- BUT only when they are willing.  Can't teach someone who's mind is already set on what they already "know".

Wed. July 13, 2011 QOTD: 

Im a big believer in finding humor in any situations...so with that being said...What was your most embarrasing moment?[/COLOR]

Hmm my whole life?   
The most recent one that springs to mind is this:  Here where I work, there are 3 bathrooms.  Right outside my office there are a mens room and a ladies room.  We are wayyy at the end of a dead-end hall, and you have to walk all the way to the far other end to get out of the building. The third bathroom is near the entrance/exit door, and its an anybody can use it.  But heres the weird part its got two stalls and a urinal.  But since anyone can use it, people usually go in alone and lock the exterior door.  
Well, I didnt know any better, so I didnt so there I am sitting, minding my own business in a stall and someone comes in, and uses the urinal, I can hear him and see his feet.  So I wait for him to be all done (and yes, he did wash his hands)  and then waited a little more, then tried to sneak out.  Yeah he had realized after he was done that someone was there, and he was hiding in an office across the hall, waiting to see if a man or woman came out.  I know because after I was down the hall I heard laughing from the office.  So I turned around and shared in the joke and introduced myself, because it seemed like a better choice than crawling under a rock   We both still snicker if we see each other in the halls, but luckily, Im waayyyy at one end, and hes wayyy at the other and Ive learned to lock the door since then.

Originally Posted by trinaweena  
! For now I'm sunburned (my first ever! ITS AWFUL

If it makes you feel any better, I got fire-ant bites the other day on my heinie ok, it probably doesnt make your sunburn hurt less, but it should at least be good for a laugh  



Princess Nancy said:


> Hey Everyone!!!
> 
> My crutch this summer has been $1 drinks at McDonald's! I gave up Soda for Lent and did really well. But since i have been home from vaca I have been stopping at McD's for a Diet Coke. I don't know what it is about their soda but it really hits the spot! LOL!  Gotta Stop that!
> 
> See, I love McDonalds, because for less than $5, I can get a fruit and walnut salad that  shut my kids up for the whole drive, plus a cup of icy crisp refreshing goodness for me, and somebody wishes me have a nice day!  I always say its like having a wife! 
> 
> 
> 
> Rose&Mike said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good Morning! So I am having some time management/choice issues and look at the article that was in my inbox this morning:
> http://www.sparkpeople.com/resource/motivation_articles.asp?id=388
> 
> If you read it, what do you think? I have some comments, but I'll save them in case anyone wants to read it first.
> 
> I get their point and agree with it but I can tell you, when you do start letting go of the unimportant things to focus on your priorities, you have to be prepared for a certain amount of judgement and backlash from societyspecifically those people who could really stand to read this article or another like it, but never will  The key is to recognize YOUR values, and that they are unique.  If you value a spotless home, someone else will judge you for how much time you spend or how much money you spend on cleaning services, or how strict you are about the day-glow yogurt NOT leaving the kitchen If you value freedom over housekeeping, your house will show it, and even if people dont comment, youll see it on their faces If you have a golf-course lawn, people will whisper about the chemicals, if you have a natural lawn, theyll whisper about that, too.  If  you only want to eat healthy, local, organic, low-carbon-footprint type foods, someone will be calling you a snob if you want to eat as cheaply as possible, even if you are living on $1 a day so you can send the rest to UNICEF, someones going to judge that, too so bottom line, find your passion and follow it, find your tribe (the ones who will support you and hopefully are journeying in the same general direction) and enjoy them and if you figure out how to do all that, write the next self-help bestseller, because thats what most of them are about and nobody can tell anyone else what the answer is. 
> 
> So yeah, short answer, I agree, good article. 
> 
> --------------------------------------
> 
> I have a QOTD (unofficial and not as nice as all the others) for y'all!
> 
> If you could put SOMEONE ELSE in a Disney Costume for a day, who would it be, what costume, and why?
> 
> Example-  <Insert Politician you can't stand here> in a tweedle-dee costume ('nuff said.)  Your DD in a princess costume becuase she's your princess.  MIL/Boss in a Lady Tremaine costume (or worse).  Or maybe just somebody who vexes you by always looking perfect all the time should be in a full costume (mask included) in 90-degree heat... muhaha.   Suddenly my mood is sooo much better!...
Click to expand...


----------



## Connie96

bellebookworm9 said:


> Wow, that's amazing! Great job-I wish my countdown calendars were that exciting!





dumbo_buddy said:


> i love it i love it i love it! how cool is that??? once the kiddos are old enough to understand i really want to do something like this. however, i'll have to try to dig down deep inside and find any ounce of creativity! i have none! thanks for sharing!!





lisah0711 said:


> Connie, I love your calendar -- it's so cute and looks fabulous!    I'm not going to believe you anymore when you claim that you are not creative!





BernardandMissBianca said:


> *Connie* love love love the countdown!!!! I need to do one of those!





glss1/2fll said:


> Connie, love your count down poster. I could never come up with something that creative.





dvccruiser76 said:


> Wow nice work  Super impressive.





SettinSail said:


> Connie, I love your countdown chart, very very cute





mommyof2Pirates said:


> I love your calendar!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  I think it is so awesome and came out great.



You guys are too much. Thank you for all the sweet comments. And, let me assure you, for me to pull off a project like this, I have to save up all my creativity for several years. I was actually not kidding at all when I said this is my SECOND creative project in all my 37 years. The first was in 2004 when DH left the radio business and moved into the real estate business and I wrote a fake newspaper article to mark the occasion. He actually still uses it on his website, so it's been updated a few times to include his current brokerage and such but the article can be found here: DJ Vanishes from Radio Now for THAT one, it took 31 years of accumulated creativity and I am extremely proud of it.

My point is, there are few people less creative than me so I wholeheartedly believe that if *I* can come up with an idea now and then, ANYBODY can. 

And, when it comes to my "crafting" abilities, I'll have you know that the main ingredient in the countdown project.... DUCT TAPE! 



Rose&Mike said:


> *Connie*--where are you???? I hope you are doing ok and enjoying that trip countdown.



I'm here. I've just been feeling very lurk-y for the past several days. Thanks for calling me out! For some reason, I really needed the push.



Rose&Mike said:


> ***And another comment to all the new runners. It's summer and it's hot! At least it is where I live. While anytime is a good time to start running and exercising EVERYONE is slower in the summer and the heat and humidity. So if you are just getting started, keep that in mind if you are tiring out and just in general having troubles. Slowing down in the heat is just the way it is sometimes. Someone correct me if I'm wrong but I think the rule of thumb is 30 sec slower per mile per 5 degrees over 60 or 65. If you have to repeat a week of c25k during the warm temps don't look it as a defeat or feel like you are slow. Instead congratulate yourself for sticking it out during the heat. The park where we run is noticeably slower (a lot less people running) in the dog days of summer. And please be careful--heat can be very dangerous. Look at it this way--after training in the heat summer, you will feel FAST this fall!!
> 
> And I think someone made a comment about feeling funny running in crowded parks--I agree with whoever said most runners are really supportive of all levels of fitness/training. And the ones who aren't are so into themselves they aren't paying attention to anyone but themselves!
> 
> Ok, that's my psa for the morning.



Amen, sister. When I was running last summer, I very nearly puked from trying to do too much in high heat. I bumped my evening runs by 1 hour and, it was still hard but, it made a world of difference. 

Now that I'm not running, I'm jealous of EVERY runner I see - no matter her size, speed or choice of running attire. So get out there. Run whenever and whereever you can. You have a cheering section right here no matter what!

*******************
Speaking of the heat, here is our 7 day forecast as of this morning:




According to weather.com, we have had triple digits every day of July. In June we had 18 days at 100 or better and an additional 11 days between 97 and 99. There was ONE day lower than 97 and it only got up to 88 that day. Must have been a cold front.  I don't have the data for May but I'm not sure I'd want to know anyway. I don't think it surprises any one that summer is hot in Texas. But THIS is insane. Even for us life-long Texans.

I had my first PT appointment yesterday and I think it's really going to get me straightened back out. With the fracture, I favored my right side so much that all the muscles around my left hip are too puny and THAT seems to be what has been causing my pain/discomfort since the fracture has healed. Now, I won't get into how I think my doctor was just yanking my chain for the past few months and that he made lots of money off me while not actually doing anything helpful. I don't want to think about it because when I do I get . So, all that's left now is to do my exercises every day, and put all my effort into my upcoming PT appts and knock this stupid thing out once and for all. Well, that and, lose a quick 10 pounds in the next 6 1/2 weeks before my WDW trip. 

And speaking of those 6 1/2 weeks - or 46 days, according to DD's countdown calendar - I am LOVING the countdown. I mean, a ticker is great and the countdown widget on my phone is fine, but when it's just a number "46" doesn't feel any different than "47". The actual graphical representation of pulling the days off the calendar - to see fewer days on that calendar each day makes it so REAL. I think I'll make a countdown for everything! I've only got 18 years until retirement. You think it's too early to start a countdown for that?


----------



## bellebookworm9

My eating kind of fell off track today. I haven't eaten anything from a vending machine in about two months, but today my lunch just wasn't cutting it (I did eat a chicken salad sandwich, some crackers, a bunch of carrots, and a few cherries first), and I ended up getting two bags of bugles and a small bag of raisinettes. I'm going to eat something light and healthy for dinner. Although my knees are still bruised, my sunburn is almost gone and my foot doesn't seem to hurt today so I really want to go running. First I want to take a nap, I'm just really tired. I have a lot to do for class but I don't care at the moment.

I talked to my supervisor this morning about my concerns, because at 7am (right before I was about to leave) this morning I got a call telling me they wanted me to go to Lakeview. Nuh uh. I refused and said I didn't have the transportation.  So I got it clarified that my hours are indeed 8-3:15 as I was originally told, and that it was HRs fault for not telling me in the first place about the off-site locations. I made it clear that I would not be going to Lakeview, and if they need me to go to East Aurora, I need 24 hours notice. So I think we've gotten that straightened out.

I'm taking Friday morning off because of the Harry Potter premiere the night before. I was going to make up a Drs appointment, but then they said they need verification for appointments (not really sure how that's legal...doesn't it interfere with HIPAA?) so I called Mom and had her make me a bloodwork appt for that morning, which I do actually need to have done. I also have an appointment for next Saturday, and when I asked after work, I was told they just need a copy of the script. So I'll give them that, cancel my Friday appt, and keep my original Saturday one. 

Blargh. I'm going to nap now...be back later.


----------



## my3princes

Embarassing Moments.  None come to mind off the top of my head.  Honestly it would take a lot to embarass me.  I however and really good at embarassing others, DH, Children.  


I was really dizzy at work today, no idea why, didn't feel bad otherwise, but I really felt like I had just gotten off Mission Space. 

After job 1 I went to the restaurant to cover for a couple of hours.  They wanted all night, but I just don't have time and need my sleep.  I'm trying to make my life a bit less complicated.


----------



## RemembertheMagic98

Zhoen said:


> *Found*:  The wagon.  Apparently I left it parked at work.  Realllllyy parked.  Locked.  Parking brake on.  One of those “club” thingies on the wheel.  Then security came by and added a boot on each of the 4 wheels…
> 
> *Lost: * Motivation, momentum, healthy habits, organization, budget (note to self—look outside the window, I seem to remember chucking them all out at some point during the vacation.)  Also missing sanity—possibly buried under the rest of it out the window…
> 
> *Gained:* Let’s not talk about it…
> 
> *Stolen: * A few precious moments in time with my little ones, making all of the above worth it.
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------
> Dear Cat,
> That big white box with nothing in it is NOT your catbox.  It’s the bathtub.
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Hi y’all!
> 
> I’m ba-ack… and since I’ve been gone for, like, two weeks, it’s a pretty sure thing I’m not going to make it through all those back-log posts… but I’ll try.  We had a lovely holiday and hope you did, too.  First there was the long holiday weekend, then I added personal leave because my babysitter (niece) was at summer camp and couldn’t watch DD7 and her own sister DN7, so I had them for a few days, we hit OC MD, King’s Dominion, DC, etc…then we went to North Carolina where SIL lives to gather with DH’s side of the family to celebrate FIL’s #70 birthday.
> 
> Lots of good memories, plenty of food-for-thought to mull over for months to come.  The nice thing about travelling is it makes you look at your own little world with “fresh eyes.”
> 
> 
> And now for some QOTDs (I’m only answering the FUN ones…):Disney QOTD - If you could spend 24 hours alone in any WDW park, which one would it be, why, and what would you do?
> 
> Umm… I guess MK, since it’s fun to look at… I mean, if I was *alone* in the parks, none of the rides would be going…
> -	Assuming the doors weren’t all locked, I’d totally run around in all the “backstage/CM only” places.
> -	-I’d take a long bath and a nap in the Cinderella Castle Suite.
> -	-I’d live off of cookies and bread and cupcakes and ice cream, since there’d be nobody there to cook
> -	and I’d feed the ducks just because there’d be nobody there to see me and fuss at me.
> -	 I’d totally take a ride on Tinkerbell’s zipline from the castle (where she starts the fireworks from)
> -	 I’d take the Tom Sawyer paint brushes and dip them in purple paint and let them dry and put them back…
> -	 I’d reprogram PoTC to undo all the “PC” changes from the 90s and add a “pig latin” section to “It’s a small world”
> -	 I’d try on all the princess dresses in wardrobe (as if they’d fit…)
> -	 I’d add a few hidden mickeys to the park…
> -	I’d program my image as a ghost into the haunted mansion ball, I think I’d use Brendan Fraiser as my ghostly partner… not only would Orlando Bloom confuse people because they’d expect to see him in POTC, not HM, but he married a lingerie model… sorry, you lose points for that…
> 
> Disney QOTD - If you got a job with WDW that required you to dress up as a character for one day, which one would you pick and why?
> 
> Meg.  She’s awesome.  She is soooo much cooler than a princess, and she never gets the respect she deserves… Show me any other Disney princess who stood up to the god of the underworld, *TWICE*, to save the men she loved.  What other princess died to save the hero’s life?  And what other Disney character was willing to give up the one they loved to allow them to return to their home and family?  And did I mention she did all that with no magic involved?  No fairy godmother, not even a tricky sea witch… just the power of her heart.  Plus she has a purple toga.  Definitely more Florida-heat-friendly than, say, Belle's red velvet Christmas dress...
> 
> 
> Tuesday July 12, 2011 QOTD:
> What is one positive thing about yourself. What do you like most that really makes you proud to be you?
> 
> I’m a good teacher.  Don’t get me wrong, I don’t work in a school… but general life things, work training (I hate the word "mentoring," but it's probably apt in this case.)  I'm pretty good at figuring out how to tell people things in a way they'll understand-- BUT only when they are willing.  Can't teach someone who's mind is already set on what they already "know".
> 
> Wed. July 13, 2011 QOTD:
> 
> Im a big believer in finding humor in any situations...so with that being said...What was your most embarrasing moment?[/COLOR]
> 
> Hmm… my whole life?
> The most recent one that springs to mind is this:  Here where I work, there are 3 bathrooms.  Right outside my office there are a men’s room and a ladies’ room.  We are wayyy at the end of a dead-end hall, and you have to walk all the way to the far other end to get out of the building. The third bathroom is near the entrance/exit door, and it’s an “anybody can use it.”  But here’s the weird part… it’s got two stalls and a urinal.  But since anyone can use it, people usually go in alone and lock the exterior door.
> Well, I didn’t know any better, so I didn’t… so there I am… sitting, minding my own business in a stall… and someone comes in, and uses the urinal, I can hear him and see his feet.  So I wait for him to be all done (and yes, he did wash his hands…)  and then waited a little more, then tried to sneak out.  Yeah… he had realized after he was done that someone was there, and he was hiding in an office across the hall, waiting to see if a man or woman came out.  I know because after I was down the hall I heard laughing from the office.  So… I turned around and shared in the joke and introduced myself, because it seemed like a better choice than crawling under a rock…   We both still snicker if we see each other in the halls, but luckily, I’m waayyyy at one end, and he’s wayyy at the other… and I’ve learned to lock the door since then.
> 
> Originally Posted by trinaweena
> ! For now I'm sunburned (my first ever! ITS AWFUL
> 
> If it makes you feel any better, I got fire-ant bites the other day on my heinie… ok, it probably doesn’t make your sunburn hurt less, but it should at least be good for a laugh…  
> 
> Hey Everyone!!!
> 
> My crutch this summer has been $1 drinks at McDonald's! I gave up Soda for Lent and did really well. But since i have been home from vaca I have been stopping at McD's for a Diet Coke. I don't know what it is about their soda but it really hits the spot! LOL!  Gotta Stop that!
> 
> See, I love McDonald’s, because for less than $5, I can get a fruit and walnut salad that  shut my kids up for the whole drive, plus a cup of icy crisp refreshing goodness for me, and somebody wishes me “have a nice day!”  I always say it’s like having a wife! 
> 
> Good Morning! So I am having some time management/choice issues and look at the article that was in my inbox this morning:
> http://www.sparkpeople.com/resource/motivation_articles.asp?id=388
> 
> If you read it, what do you think? I have some comments, but I'll save them in case anyone wants to read it first.
> 
> I get their point and agree with it… but I can tell you, when you do start “letting go” of the unimportant things to focus on your priorities, you have to be prepared for a certain amount of judgement and backlash from society—specifically those people who could really stand to read this article or another like it, but never will…  The key is to recognize YOUR values, and that they are unique.  If you value a spotless home, someone else will judge you for how much time you spend or how much money you spend on cleaning services, or how strict you are about the day-glow yogurt NOT leaving the kitchen… If you value freedom over housekeeping, your house will show it, and even if people don’t comment, you’ll see it on their faces… If you have a golf-course lawn, people will whisper about the chemicals, if you have a “natural” lawn, they’ll whisper about that, too.  If  you only want to eat healthy, local, organic, low-carbon-footprint type foods, someone will be calling you a snob… if you want to eat as cheaply as possible, even if you are living on $1 a day so you can send the rest to UNICEF, someone’s going to judge that, too… so bottom line, find your passion and follow it, find your tribe (the ones who will support you and hopefully are journeying in the same general direction) and enjoy them… and if you figure out how to do all that, write the next self-help bestseller, because that’s what most of them are about… and nobody can tell anyone else what the answer is. 
> 
> So yeah, short answer, I agree, good article. 
> 
> --------------------------------------
> 
> I have a QOTD (unofficial and not as nice as all the others) for y'all!
> 
> If you could put SOMEONE ELSE in a Disney Costume for a day, who would it be, what costume, and why?
> 
> Example-  <Insert Politician you can't stand here> in a tweedle-dee costume ('nuff said.)  Your DD in a princess costume becuase she's your princess.  MIL/Boss in a Lady Tremaine costume (or worse).  Or maybe just somebody who vexes you by always looking perfect all the time should be in a full costume (mask included) in 90-degree heat... muhaha.   Suddenly my mood is sooo much better!...



I just laughed so hard while reading your post!!! I would totally put my former boss in the Tweedle-DUM costume...such an idiot! 



bellebookworm9 said:


> My eating kind of fell off track today. I haven't eaten anything from a vending machine in about two months, but today my lunch just wasn't cutting it (I did eat a chicken salad sandwich, some crackers, a bunch of carrots, and a few cherries first), and I ended up getting two bags of bugles and a small bag of raisinettes. I'm going to eat something light and healthy for dinner. Although my knees are still bruised, my sunburn is almost gone and my foot doesn't seem to hurt today so I really want to go running. First I want to take a nap, I'm just really tired. I have a lot to do for class but I don't care at the moment.
> 
> I talked to my supervisor this morning about my concerns, because at 7am (right before I was about to leave) this morning I got a call telling me they wanted me to go to Lakeview. Nuh uh. I refused and said I didn't have the transportation.  So I got it clarified that my hours are indeed 8-3:15 as I was originally told, and that it was HRs fault for not telling me in the first place about the off-site locations. I made it clear that I would not be going to Lakeview, and if they need me to go to East Aurora, I need 24 hours notice. So I think we've gotten that straightened out.
> 
> I'm taking Friday morning off because of the Harry Potter premiere the night before. I was going to make up a Drs appointment, but then they said they need verification for appointments (not really sure how that's legal...doesn't it interfere with HIPAA?) so I called Mom and had her make me a bloodwork appt for that morning, which I do actually need to have done. I also have an appointment for next Saturday, and when I asked after work, I was told they just need a copy of the script. So I'll give them that, cancel my Friday appt, and keep my original Saturday one.
> 
> Blargh. I'm going to nap now...be back later.


Tomorrow is another day to get back on the track   I am sooo happy that you said something and that you got some clarification about your hours and locations!!  I hope the rest of your night is better for you 

*******************************
Back to the gym today!!! First time since my back issues.  I did pretty well.  My trainer kicked my butt and I felt a little dizzy near the end of the 1/2 hour.  I met my friend Katie for some cardio after the training session...very slow on the treadmill.  I drank lots and lots of water and felt so much better.  I need to hydrate myself more....my usual problem  

It felt good to get back into the gym and I really want to get back on the road....as soon as the weather gets a little less humid.  They have changed some of the times of the classes at the gym so maybe I can try some new stuff too!

I probably won't be around tomorrow...spa day with my friend Tara   I bought this AMAZING Groupon package in May for this new spa so we decided to go tomorrow.  I'm soooo excited to just hang out and get a massage, facial, body scrub 

Have a wonderful evening and make great choices!!!


----------



## cclovesdis

Hi Everyone!

Congratulations to our Biggest Losers and everyone for sticking it through these dog days of summer! I can't believe this heat!  Yesterday I was sweating at work while doing something that involved lifting and bending. I felt gross.  Today was much better. I've been drinking a lot of water, which has been helping with the heat.

I had a college reunion meeting today and we had a really great discussion. Everyone was full of ideas. 

I really liked the number on the scale this morning. If it goes down at least .1, I'll be at a new low for the summer challenge! 

I was OP as far as total calories, etc. goes, but I'm still struggling with dairy. Yogurt led to heartburn and cheese wasn't much better. The milk yesterday morning was fine so I'll keep drinking a glass each morning. I had 1/2 cup of unsweetened applesauce during my morning break and found that very filling. I will definitely have to remember that. I should probably add some cinnamon to it. I hear it has a good amount of fiber in it.

Well, it's past my bedtime, so I'm off to bed.

Hope everyone has a great, OP day tomorrow. Last day before weigh-in! 

CC


----------



## bellebookworm9

I'm back! Took a short nap-would have been longer but the dog insisted on barking at something and then I couldn't fall back asleep. I finally put in everything I ate today, and it wasn't as bad as I thought-I only went 4 points over my daily allotment; if it hadn't been for the raisinets I would have been fine.

I did C25K and managed to go my farthest distance yet, according to the treadmill: 1.85 miles in ~35 minutes, with running and walking averaging about 2.8-3.0 mph. So still slow, but better than I used to be able to do! I also added in the fact that I spent about 40 minutes pushing a fairly heavy wheelchair around the botanical gardens today, so that helped with some activity points.

I thought and thought about an embarrassing moment and finally came up with one! (They do happen to me, but I tend to get over it quickly and forget about it). 2 years ago I was giving a tour of my summer camp at an open house before camp started. As we walked through one of the units, I meant to say that it normally contained a "tent of CITs", except I switched the first letters of those two words! Then I realized what I had said and kind of went  - thankfully the parents laughed it off and no one made a big deal about it, so I don't even think the kids realized what I had said!

HARRY POTTER COMES OUT TOMORROW (sort of. Can you tell I'm excited?)


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

so sorry I left you all hanging today and I feel even worse that I just dont have the time or energy to do replies.  So please forgive me.  I will definitely make the time tomorrow to get on here with you all.  

This is going off of memory as I read everything and sorry if I missed anyone but a few quick things.

Congrats to the top 10 Losers and our maintainers this week.  Awesome Job to everyone for being here.

Shawn:  Im so sorry to hear about your dad and I hope he has calmed and that he will be home and recovered soon.

For those of you who are struggling....just stay with us here and eventually you will work out the kinks.  It is really hard to get back in the groove once you fall out but you will find a way.

New runners listen to Rose....she knows her stuff.  She is like our own personal running coach.

Connie:  Holy Heat!!!!  I hope you have A/C and are finding ways to keep cool.

Hello to everyone else too.

Its been a long day but a good one.  Work was work but I did enjoy a family night out to eat with my dh, kids, and parents.  It was not our typical rushed hurry up and eat meal so it was nice to sit and talk.  My mom was in a good mood which always isnt the case anymore...not sure what her deal is but anyhow it was a good night.

We came home and Ryan and Mike practiced football for a little and I cheered them on.  Nick just played in the dirt with bugs.  Gosh I love being the mom of boys  Got them to bed later than I would have liked but loved spending the quality time together.

Now I am just anxiously awaiting to hear from our friends.  They are currently having their 3rd baby tonight.  She has been in labor since last night and went to the hospital early this morning.  Her first two were CS but this one she wanted to try a Vbirth.  Apparently they are taking her in for a CS because the baby is not progressing down and she has pushed for awhile.  She also started running a fever so the baby will go to the NICU for a little.  I am guessing its not an emergency because she has been waiting now for 30 min in line for the OR to do the CS.  Her sister is keeping me updated on Facebook.  Gotta love social networking.  

Have a great night and I promise to get on here more tomorrow.


----------



## trinaweena

bellebookworm9 said:


> My eating kind of fell off track today. I haven't eaten anything from a vending machine in about two months, but today my lunch just wasn't cutting it (I did eat a chicken salad sandwich, some crackers, a bunch of carrots, and a few cherries first), and I ended up getting two bags of bugles and a small bag of raisinettes. I'm going to eat something light and healthy for dinner. Although my knees are still bruised, my sunburn is almost gone and my foot doesn't seem to hurt today so I really want to go running. First I want to take a nap, I'm just really tired. I have a lot to do for class but I don't care at the moment.
> 
> I talked to my supervisor this morning about my concerns, because at 7am (right before I was about to leave) this morning I got a call telling me they wanted me to go to Lakeview. Nuh uh. I refused and said I didn't have the transportation.  So I got it clarified that my hours are indeed 8-3:15 as I was originally told, and that it was HRs fault for not telling me in the first place about the off-site locations. I made it clear that I would not be going to Lakeview, and if they need me to go to East Aurora, I need 24 hours notice. So I think we've gotten that straightened out.
> 
> I'm taking Friday morning off because of the Harry Potter premiere the night before. I was going to make up a Drs appointment, but then they said they need verification for appointments (not really sure how that's legal...doesn't it interfere with HIPAA?) so I called Mom and had her make me a bloodwork appt for that morning, which I do actually need to have done. I also have an appointment for next Saturday, and when I asked after work, I was told they just need a copy of the script. So I'll give them that, cancel my Friday appt, and keep my original Saturday one.
> 
> Blargh. I'm going to nap now...be back later.



I also took off friday for HP!  We are going to the midnight premiere and then I will see it again friday night! Twice in less than 24 hours, I must be obsessed! 

-------
Better day today I think...I logged all my food!  accomplishment number one! I also ran today! I went back and forth all day at work, but right before I left I logged on here and was inspired! So I did day 2 week 5. I didn't realize I was doing 8 minute runs today! I thought we were still on 5 minutes! I was running along minding my own business thinking, "wow this is the longest 5 minutes of my life, gosh i feel really winded, usuallly 5 minutes are no problem..." then I actually looked at my phone and saw that it was 8 minutes!!

The second run came easier as it always does and I think I did well!

Still it was a long day, work all day, class all night, and i've got an essay to write for monday.  The topic is basically the same as the last essay i wrote for another class so honestly i plan to use most of that for this one.   I just dont have the time or energy to write a good essay by monday.

Excited for HP tomorrow night. We are going to the bar at the movie theatre before hand as they are serving Harry Potter themed drinks! We are wicked excited! I need to find my shirt and sweatshirt that i bought for the premier..otherwise that was a waste of money! 

Hope everyone has a nice night...i hope i can do well tomorrow as well


----------



## Rose&Mike

*Congrats to all our Losers!*



Connie96 said:


> I'm here. I've just been feeling very lurk-y for the past several days. Thanks for calling me out! For some reason, I really needed the push.
> 
> Now that I'm not running, I'm jealous of EVERY runner I see - no matter her size, speed or choice of running attire. So get out there. Run whenever and whereever you can. You have a cheering section right here no matter what!


Ok, good. Glad you are still here! I was like that this spring when dealing with the itbs. It was making me really cranky! I'm glad you are moving along with your rehab.




my3princes said:


> I was really dizzy at work today, no idea why, didn't feel bad otherwise, but I really felt like I had just gotten off Mission Space.
> 
> After job 1 I went to the restaurant to cover for a couple of hours.  They wanted all night, but I just don't have time and need my sleep.  I'm trying to make my life a bit less complicated.


I hope you are feeling better Deb!



RemembertheMagic98 said:


> Back to the gym today!!! First time since my back issues.  I did pretty well.  My trainer kicked my butt and I felt a little dizzy near the end of the 1/2 hour.  I met my friend Katie for some cardio after the training session...very slow on the treadmill.  I drank lots and lots of water and felt so much better.  I need to hydrate myself more....my usual problem
> 
> It felt good to get back into the gym and I really want to get back on the road....as soon as the weather gets a little less humid.  They have changed some of the times of the classes at the gym so maybe I can try some new stuff too!


Woohoo for getting back to the gym!



cclovesdis said:


> I was OP as far as total calories, etc. goes, but I'm still struggling with dairy. Yogurt led to heartburn and cheese wasn't much better. The milk yesterday morning was fine so I'll keep drinking a glass each morning. I had 1/2 cup of unsweetened applesauce during my morning break and found that very filling. I will definitely have to remember that. I should probably add some cinnamon to it. I hear it has a good amount of fiber in it.
> 
> Well, it's past my bedtime, so I'm off to bed.
> 
> Hope everyone has a great, OP day tomorrow. Last day before weigh-in!
> 
> CC


CC--what about just taking a calcium supplement and skipping the dairy if it's bothering you?



mommyof2Pirates said:


> so sorry I left you all hanging today and I feel even worse that I just dont have the time or energy to do replies.  So please forgive me.  I will definitely make the time tomorrow to get on here with you all.


Lindsay--don't even think twice about it! You have done a great job this week!

*******
We are getting a break from the nasty humidity and heat today--it's only going to be 89. So I'm going to get my butt in gear and go for a little run. It has the potential to be ugly (lack of sleep) but at least it will be done for the day!

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

I am so tired I feel nauseous.  I stayed up late last night and had to get up early. uggh why do I do this to myself.  I should know I need my beauty sleep.

I have a meeting to get to at 8am.  I want to run after the meeting and get a gift for our friends baby and then stop in to see them at the hospital.  They had a beautiful baby boy last night close to 11pm.  

Thursday July 14, 2011 QOTD:

We talk about how journaling our food helps tremendously with weight loss/maintain.  So what are you eating today?

Have a wonderful on plan day today.  You can do it!  One more day to weigh in tomorrow so make it count.


----------



## dumbo_buddy

good morning friends! 

a break in the heat! the temps are only in the high 60s this morning! of course today i had planned on taking a little break since i think i overdid it the last few days. but this lack of heat is almost too good to pass up! 

yesterday was a kind of icky day. i went for a jog and ran a slow 3.1 miles then walked another mile. i thought i had drunk (drank?) enough water but apparently not. i spent the rest of the day trying to catch up with the water and felt really bad. my friend actually came and got thomas around 5pm so i could lay down. anyway, just a reminded to DRINK WATER! like, all the time!!!

with that being said, i'm off to go chug some water and maybe take a nice slow walk. have a great day everyone! 

58 days til my next disney trip! squee! bay lake tower here we come! i think i'm going to try my hand at another trip report this time. my last was from jan 2010 but we've been 4 times since then!


----------



## mikamah

mommyof2Pirates said:


> Wed. July 13, 2011 QOTD:
> 
> Im a big believer in finding humor in any situations...so with that being said...What was your most embarrasing moment?


Great question Doctor Lindsay!!  So funny. 

I can think of a few, but when I worked nights in ICU and they had just started having a hospital doctor in house all night, they were residents from another hospital moonlighting, and there was one who everyone called Sparky.  I thought his name was sparky, so when he came on the floor one night, I said, hello Sparky.  And he was like, what?  And I said, Hi Sparky, isn't that your name?  And he said, not it was Bill, and I just about died when I learned that he got the nick name sparky during a code situation where he was panicking, and holding the live defibrilator paddles sort of out of control.  
I thanked my co-workers for not filling me in.  



mommyof2Pirates said:


> I *Kathy* promise to drink at least 64 oz of water today.  To get some form of exercise in even if its a short walk.  To eat my fruit and veggies and avoid all of the junky temptations that get thrown my way. and most of all I will be positive about myself and I will take a moment to reflect on what a great person I am.
> 
> Ok now that you all took the healthy oath of the day you should have no problems.
> 
> 
> Tuesday July 12, 2011 QOTD:
> What is one positive thing about yourself.  What do you like most that really makes you proud to be you?


I'm taking the oath today.  3 days of no exercise, and tonight I've taken the oath, so I will exercise, avoid junk, and drink my water.  I need to get back on track. 



mommyof2Pirates said:


> Monday July 11, 2011 QOTD:
> 
> What is motivating you to loose weight? Is there a specific goal in sight (wedding,vacation,running,etc.) or are you just wanting to get healthy?


Longevity.  I want to be around for a long time and watch my son grow up.  I think being active is key for staying healthy as we age.  And as he gets older, I don't want to embarrass him by the way I look, and even though I'm still overweight, because I'm exercising, I feel better about myself.  

today's qotd- I had honeydew melon, and will have a chobani yogurt soon, have chicken, rice and corn for lunch with some blueberries, and tapioca pudding, and dinner tonight is steak and sweet potatoes and brocolli.  Yesterday was similar, but between lunch and dinner, i had grahams with peanut butter at work, and after dinner we had ice cream.  The ice cream is gone, so that will be out tonight, but if i want something sweet, I'll have some pudding.  

Thank you for coaching this week, Lindsay.  You've done a fantastic job.  It's so hard to find the time for everything we'd like to do.  Hope you're feeling better soon, and I'm sure you're as beautiful today as ever.  

Have a great day everyone!!


----------



## mikamah

Forgot to say to Connie-  I'll take my snowy winters any time over that forecast.     And I loved your countdown calendar too.  So cute.  And getting so close too!!!!


----------



## tigger813

Good morning losers,

No time yesterday to post as we left here at 11 yesterday morning and got back at 11:15 last night! It was fun but we were all exhausted. I won't go into all the crap I ate yesterday as I paid for it the rest of the evening feeling bloated and with a horrible backache! Today is strictly nothing but healthy foods. Going to hold off on my weigh in until Monday and hopefully get back on track by then. I also really need to start getting up to work out as that just hasn't been happening like it should. I will have to take down the bed downstairs from Ash's sleepover before I do that.

I have a client at 12:30 that I need to get to work for early. Taking girls to Ash's best friends house to swim though it is a bit chilly today. I know they won't care! We will probably run over to the spa first to get my stones heated and then go over to her friends. 

Took out chicken for dinner and I think I will buy some lettuce to make a grilled chicken salad. I'm going to have a shake for breakfast and a protein soup for lunch and only drink water all day! 

Izzie just got up so I should make her breakfast now.

TTFN


----------



## trinaweena

mommyof2Pirates said:


> I am so tired I feel nauseous.  I stayed up late last night and had to get up early. uggh why do I do this to myself.  I should know I need my beauty sleep.
> 
> I have a meeting to get to at 8am.  I want to run after the meeting and get a gift for our friends baby and then stop in to see them at the hospital.  They had a beautiful baby boy last night close to 11pm.
> 
> Thursday July 14, 2011 QOTD:
> 
> We talk about how journaling our food helps tremendously with weight loss/maintain.  So what are you eating today?
> 
> Have a wonderful on plan day today.  You can do it!  One more day to weigh in tomorrow so make it count.



Let's see, I'm going to try to try to stay on track today...at least untill the movie! Just had breakfast which was yogurt and rasberries and speacial K, lunch will be left over chicken and brown and rice, and dinner a healthy choice cafe steamer.  when we get to the movies however...well im going to try to not eat crap, but i know i will have a few drinks at least. Oh well, I'm too excited to care!



dumbo_buddy said:


> good morning friends!
> 
> a break in the heat! the temps are only in the high 60s this morning! of course today i had planned on taking a little break since i think i overdid it the last few days. but this lack of heat is almost too good to pass up!
> 
> yesterday was a kind of icky day. i went for a jog and ran a slow 3.1 miles then walked another mile. i thought i had drunk (drank?) enough water but apparently not. i spent the rest of the day trying to catch up with the water and felt really bad. my friend actually came and got thomas around 5pm so i could lay down. anyway, just a reminded to DRINK WATER! like, all the time!!!
> 
> with that being said, i'm off to go chug some water and maybe take a nice slow walk. have a great day everyone!
> 
> 58 days til my next disney trip! squee! bay lake tower here we come! i think i'm going to try my hand at another trip report this time. my last was from jan 2010 but we've been 4 times since then!



You should do a TR I'd love to read it!


----------



## Zhoen

Yesterday I was TOTALLY on-plan... until about 3:30... then someone came by to ask about a situation that I'm totally stressed about, and I went into a total freak-out mode on the way home, then the junk, then the curled-up-on-the-couch trying to distract myself with a computer game.  Oh well, today is a new day, and I am checking in here and trying to get my rhythm back... see, that's the dark-side of vacations... they get you out of your routines.  


[QUOTE=trinaweena;41838434]I also took off friday for HP!  We are going to the midnight premiere and then I will see it again friday night! Twice in less than 24 hours, I must be obsessed! 

Still it was a long day, work all day, class all night, and i've got an essay to write for monday.  The topic is basically the same as the last essay i wrote for another class so honestly i plan to use most of that for this one.   I just dont have the time or energy to write a good essay by monday.
Excited for HP tomorrow night. We are going to the bar at the movie theatre before hand as they are serving Harry Potter themed drinks! We are wicked excited! I need to find my shirt and sweatshirt that i bought for the premier..otherwise that was a waste of money! 

 when we get to the movies however...well im going to try to not eat crap, but i know i will have a few drinks at least. Oh well, I'm too excited to care!

Hi Trina!

First of all, the essay thing is called "recycling"!!!   I had one professor claim that people shouldn't do that, because it's "self plaigerism."  But if you google that term and look in the wikipedia article, you'll see that thought has been hugely contested.  I not only recycled papers between classes, I wrote one paper that I fully intended to use as a chapter in my thesis.  As long as you wrote the first paper, I say "go with it." 

Second, I was going to suggest lowfat microwave popcorn (already popped of course) into the movie to protect you from the popcorn they sell there... then I caught on about the drinks and popcorn seems like the least of your worries   That said, they'll probably be checking bags like crazy, anyway, trying to make sure nobody sneaks in a camera... Have a fantastic time!

Thursday July 14, 2011 QOTD:

We talk about how journaling our food helps tremendously with weight loss/maintain.  So what are you eating today?
[/QUOTE]

Well, so far, so good, but I could have said that yesterday, too.  For breakfast today, I finally got around to cooking up the egg-beaters stuff in my fridge... it's been there for a while, so I needed to use it because, honestly, aside from being a healthy choice, I paid a FORTUNE for it!     (organic eggs cost twice as much as regular, so you can imagine what the little container of organic egg-whites cost!)  So anyway, I cooked up the whole pint of egg whites with an equal amount of veggies, and 1 cup of that is a great breakfast... salty, protein-y, and a whole serving of veggies... the rest I'll divide up after work and probably freeze for later... maybe save out a little for breakfast tomorrow.  

Lunch and dinner are still up in the air.  Like I said, I haven't gotten my groove back yet... If the cafeteria here doesn't have a good choice available for lunch, I have healthy-choice meals in the fridge... but dinner... ah the joys of summer... it's hot, nobody feels like eating, nobody feels like cooking, so you don't, then just as you sit down and relax, somebody is starving and then you don't want to deal with it, and here comes the junk food... I've been thinking for days that fish sounds good, but DH is a seafood-hater, so I have to wait until he's back on night shift!  (Or MAYBE if they have it at the cafeteria, but that stuff is usually swimming in butter...)

Here's hoping for a wonderful on-plan day for all of you, and for me, I'd settle for even HAVING a plan!!!


----------



## glss1/2fll

CC-when I was in 7th grade I wrote a paper, then we moved and in 8th grade I went to a different school and used that paper again. Then came freshman in high school and I turned in the same paper! Ahhh, it was great! Love recycling!  What's really funny is back then computers didn't exist and I had to re-type it each time--on a typewriter!

QOTD: Well, for breakfast I just finished tea and PB&J toast. Probably too much pb but I did try to go easy, probably barely over 1T. The tea was bad because I added a splash of 1/2 and 1/2. Usually I don't have that in the house but used some in a recipe (it used to be a go to one--sautee mushrooms add frozen peas and 1/2 & 1/2 throw over linguine with some parmesan and bob's your uncle). For lunch I'm planning leftover navy bean soup and then for dinner tortillas and cheese (just a little) with the crockpot pork salsa verda recipe I got from the BL recipe thread. It was so easy and yummy. We had it just as a tiny tiny snack before a baseball game yesterday to tide us over until the free hot dog dinner some one bbqed up for a birthday. I did not eat potato salad but had watermelon and lots of fresh veggies! There wasn't cake. I was glad; DH was sad! 

Today I need to pop over to Costco, plan more meals and make a shopping list. It's supposed to hit 70 today (wahoo) so I might sit (or lie) on my front porch swing and do some reading.  DS1 is going to one of the midnight showings of HP. I'm jealous but would so much rather sleep!

Yesterday I did not run in the morning but instead ran at 12:30. I went to the park with all the joggers. It was pretty crowded but most everybody was done by the time I'd made my first lap, and yes, I did plan it that way! My original plan was to go tomorrow morning but then I remembered it's Art Fair weekend so the park will be a zoo. They're already setting up and fencing off and the craziness has begun! Last year they began charging admission so that's when we stopped going! It's really fun, but not so much I want to pay!   As one of the fellas in my early morning class at the Y said this morning, "I'm helping make sure it doesn't get too crowded."

Better go clean up my breakfast dishes and read the paper. Have a great day everyone!


----------



## SettinSail

Hello all  Thanks for the kind thoughts for my Dad
He's still in the CTRU but he should be moved to a room soon.  He's less agitated and eating and resting well.

Today I went to a pig pickin and I did pretty good.  I ate about 3/4 cup barbque, 1/2 cup coleslaw and 1/2 cup green beans.  Did not touch the boiled potatoes, corn sticks, hush puppies, rolls or banana pudding
I can usually tell by the way I feel after eating if I overdid it and I just felt comfortably full.  OK, I actually felt like I could eat much more but I didn't  I also drank water instead of sweet tea.

This was at my old job where they invited me to come back and visit and while I was there they made an announcement that I was coming back to work.  I felt a little panicky as we have not yet worked out my hours or pay or exactly what I would be doing.  But afterwards the Dept Mgr talked with me and told me my pay would be the same as before I left, I could choose however many hrs I want to work and he told me about the project they have for me so I think it will all be good.  I still feel a little like UGH, I DON'T want to go back to work  But it's good money and soon my DS will be wanting to drive and a 3rd car/gas/ins/etc will be expensive!

QOTD yesterday - every morning in my German class, we had to tell what we did over the weekend (in German) and I was trying to say that on Friday I had some major dental work done but I actually said on Friday I had a big Dentist  oops!

QOTD today -
*Breakfast* deli flat with low-fat veggie cream cheese, hard boiled egg and a banana
*Morning snack*  100 calorie pack of cocoa almonds
*Lunch* pork barbeque/slaw/green beans
*Afternoon snack*large apple

For supper I think I will go to the Whole Foods bar and get some fish and a salad.

I've done so well with eating this week but have really dropped the ball with exercise.  Usually, it's the opposite for me. The scale is not dropping.  I'm still up 1 lb from my lowest in this challenge.  I'll be disappointed if I don't drop that 1 lb soon.  

We are having cooler temps here too - high of 88 today, much better than 102 for the 2 days before that.  That's only supposed to be in Texas, right Connie  Loved the article you wrote about your DH.

Lindsay, congrats to your friend!   You are doing an awesome job coaching  Don't worry if you're not able to be on here all the time

Trina & Belle, good job on the run

CC, AWESOME WI, hoping you get that new number on the scale

Karen, enjoy your spa day!

Hello to everyone else

Shawn


----------



## Rose&Mike

It's very quiet here today.....



mommyof2Pirates said:


> I am so tired I feel nauseous.  I stayed up late last night and had to get up early. uggh why do I do this to myself.  I should know I need my beauty sleep.


I hate that feeling. I hope you got your run in.



dumbo_buddy said:


> g
> 58 days til my next disney trip! squee! bay lake tower here we come! i think i'm going to try my hand at another trip report this time. my last was from jan 2010 but we've been 4 times since then!


too exciting!


----------



## bellebookworm9

mommyof2Pirates said:


> Thursday July 14, 2011 QOTD:
> 
> We talk about how journaling our food helps tremendously with weight loss/maintain.  So what are you eating today?



For breakfast I had two frozen blueberry waffles with the last little bit of syrup in the cupboard. For lunch I went to McDonald's because I had the car today and I needed wireless to do some classwork. I got a 4 piece nugget and a snack size fruit and walnut salad. Then I got a small arctic orange milkshake. I just had a snack of celery and peanut butter, and for dinner we're ordering pizza since my best friend is coming for the movie. I think I'm going to share a small popcorn or get a soft pretzel at the movies later.



Zhoen said:


> That said, they'll probably be checking bags like crazy, anyway, trying to make sure nobody sneaks in a camera... Have a fantastic time!



Oh gosh I hope not-Mom is planning on sneaking us in some water in her big purse-my Dooney & Bourke is way too small! I don't think they were checking them at part 1-but none of us had big bags either. 

I'm going to do some homework, and then I hope to do a 20 minute Zumba workout. However, yesterday I was doing some "dynamic stretches" from the runnersworld website, and I think I pulled a thigh muscle during the lunges, so we'll see if I can make it through Zumba. 

Work was fine today; I had a lot of fun taking a walk with a little boy in a wheelchair who thought the funniest thing in the world was rolling over the cracks in the sidewalk and hearing me say, "Bump! Bump! Bump bump!".


----------



## tigger813

Just started the grill for the chicken for Brian and my grilled chicken salad supper. I finished cleaning the kitchen mostly and also have laundry started. I cut up some onions and mushrooms to go in my salad. Ash is listening to an audiobook and using the computer and Izzie is reading a book on the couch. They spent part of the day at Ash's BFF's house while I went to work, the transfer station and Shaw's. Brian was out of WW meals as of this morning so I bought him a dozen. 

Hoping to bake some chocolate chip cookies tonight. Dinner tomorrow night is steak on the grill and more salad. I've done very well today. I had a shake for b'fast and then a protein bar and a cup of Herbalife Creamy Chicken soup. Definitely had enough protein today! It has kept me filled. I also have had 4 dark mini reese's pb cups. That's my chocolate for the day. Need to fix myself a glass of water. I left my bottle at work today when I left. Hopefully my co-worker will bring it by for me tonight. 

I feel bad that I haven't been answering anyone's QOTDs or replying to many posts. My head is spinning with everything going on with my mom and the kids and just life in general. Just know that I love you all and am thinking of you all! You have been so wonderful to me and I feel I'm not giving back very much right now!

I've basically had time to scan over the posts lately.

Gotta go put the chicken on the grill now!

TTFN


----------



## Disneywedding2010

*Hey everyone!*
Wow, I just went and looked when the last time was that I posted and it was July 4th! 

I may wind up dropping out of this challenge because well I'm so focused on the house situation that well exercising and eating right have been the last thing on my mind. 

Well, now for the house update:

I've spent the last week and a half just de-cluttering, cleaning, and packing some. I'm realizing how much stuff I have in this house and its overwhelming at times. We terminated our contract with our landlord at the shop and Alan has been busy getting the shop cleaned out. I just talked to him a few minutes ago and it sounds like he has one more load of stuff to take to storage and he's done. Hallijuah, then he can start helping me get the house situated. 

We got a moving quote from Allied on Monday and we'll the guy put a bad taste in my mouth so we won't be using them. I specifically told the guy: "We are going to do majority of the packing. I need the movers to pack up my kitchen because they are professionals and they'll do a better job then I would. I want all the furniture taken apart, everything loaded up, blah blah blah." He came back with the "Oh well for each dish pack (big box that dishes get put in) that we pack its x amount per box. You already have majority of your kitchen packed (I really want to know what this guy was seeing. NONE of my kitchen is packed I'm still using it) so you can just finish it off." Can we say LAZY?? 

Bekins came out on Tuesday and I recieved their quote today. Yesterday I spent getting the paperwork printed off, signed, and Fed Ex'ed back to the title company. I also had to do the wire transfer to the title company. Our realtor came out to the house and told us we're basically going to have to paint and get carpets cleaned both of which we won't be able to do until everything is moved out. She's putting it on the market on Nov 1st. 

Closing day is today. Well realtor calls me this morning, "Kristina you didn't send her the closing documents. You just sent the HUD documents. Print everything off, scan it, and we can close today." Well long story short due to technical difficulties I wasn't able to scan everything. I printed, signed, and sent it Fed Ex Priority Overnight which the title company told me I could do if I couldn't get it scanned.

Well the realtor calls me up and says "Oh well you need to go back to Fed Ex and have them print, you sign, and they will scan so you can get closed today." Today just hasn't been a good day because nothing is going right and I have a short fuse. I told her "I really don't see what the difference is going to be between this afternoon and tomorrow morning. Alan has already sent the stuff off." She seemed kind of put out but whatever. I don't care. They can close tomorrow or Monday for all I care. I have a ton of other things to worry about. 

I need a nice drink right now cause I'm ready to pull my hair out.


----------



## liesel

QOTD:
Breakfast: cereal with banana
morning snack: vita muffin
lunch: Amy's chesse enchiladas
afternoon snack: most likely hummus, cucumbers, and low fat string cheese
dinner: carne asada (grilled marinated steak from Sprouts, veggies, salsa, cheese, tortilla)


Shawn-I hope your Dad is doing better.

Connie-I love your countdown board!  Wow, you are having some hot weather.  We have been getting some pretty strong afternoon thunderstorms almost every day, which is keeping temps down.

Kristina-Good luck with moving, its sounds exciting, even if it is occasionally a PITA.  I hope you can still pop in.

Zohen-Welcome back!  I'm glad you tracked down the wagon.

Trina and Gretchen-Enjoy Harry Potter!  I'm so jealous, I hope to see it soon.

Tracey-Sounds like you had fun yesterday, you deserve a break with all you've had to handle lately.

Kathy and Lindsay-I loved your QOTD answers from yesterday!  Too funny!

Nancy-58 days!  I think you should definitely do a TR, I need to live vicariously through someone and since Rose is finished with hers, its your turn!

CC-Way to go at your WW weigh in!


----------



## satorifound

I have been feeling so depressed this round of trying to lose weight.  It feels like it is coming off so slowly.  I used to be able to lose 3 pounds a week, now I am lucky if I hit one.  That is while restricting my calories to 1200 a day.  I try to play with the number and some days make it go up, but it doesn't seem to do any good.  I just feel stuck.  The first 20 pounds really came off easily, but anything after that has been a struggle.  I would like to lose some more before my trip to Disney in 59 days.   

Anyway, I got up early this morning and went to the gym.  I am going to try to keep up on that.  It is just so hard to get motivated sometimes. 

So, thanks for listening.  I am just feeling a little frustrated.


----------



## Disneywedding2010

*Liesel *- I'm so overwhelmed right now that I need a break. I called the hair salon where I normally get my hair done and made an apt. I haven't had my hair done in a couple months now. So tomorrow I'm getting my hair done and may go buy myself an outfit or take myself out to lunch or something. Then Alan and I are going Saturday and getting spa pedicures. Yes, you read that right big bad tow truck driver is going to get his feet done. What makes it even funnier, this is the 3rd time he's had a spa pedicure. . He's the only straight man I know that enjoys pedicures.


----------



## satorifound

Disneywedding2010 said:


> *Liesel *-  Then Alan and I are going Saturday and getting spa pedicures. Yes, you read that right big bad tow truck driver is going to get his feet done. What makes it even funnier, this is the 3rd time he's had a spa pedicure. . He's the only straight man I know that enjoys pedicures.



I talked DH into getting a pedicure while I got my nails done and he loved it!  He is definitely a straight man.    (heavy equipment mechanic)


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

mikamah said:


> I can think of a few, but when I worked nights in ICU and they had just started having a hospital doctor in house all night, they were residents from another hospital moonlighting, and there was one who everyone called Sparky.  I thought his name was sparky, so when he came on the floor one night, I said, hello Sparky.  And he was like, what?  And I said, Hi Sparky, isn't that your name?  And he said, not it was Bill, and I just about died when I learned that he got the nick name sparky during a code situation where he was panicking, and holding the live defibrilator paddles sort of out of control.
> I thanked my co-workers for not filling me in.



Kathy that is so funny. It sounds like you are having a great on plan day!



tigger813 said:


> It was fun but we were all exhausted.



Glad you had a great time.



trinaweena said:


> Let's see, I'm going to try to try to stay on track today...at least untill the movie! Just had breakfast which was yogurt and rasberries and speacial K, lunch will be left over chicken and brown and rice, and dinner a healthy choice cafe steamer.  when we get to the movies however...well im going to try to not eat crap, but i know i will have a few drinks at least. Oh well, I'm too excited to care!
> 
> 
> 
> You should do a TR I'd love to read it!



Have fun at the movie tonight!!!!



glss1/2fll said:


> I did not eat potato salad but had watermelon and lots of fresh veggies!



Good for you. You made really great choices. and Im glad the cake wasnt there to tempt you.



SettinSail said:


> Today I went to a pig pickin and I did pretty good.  I ate about 3/4 cup barbque, 1/2 cup coleslaw and 1/2 cup green beans.  Did not touch the boiled potatoes, corn sticks, hush puppies, rolls or banana pudding



Well we can tell you are back in the south again. Great job stopping when you were satisfied especially with all that great tasting food.  Glad to hear your dad is doing better.



bellebookworm9 said:


> Work was fine today; I had a lot of fun taking a walk with a little boy in a wheelchair who thought the funniest thing in the world was rolling over the cracks in the sidewalk and hearing me say, "Bump! Bump! Bump bump!".



Cute story.  I bet that walk made his day.



tigger813 said:


> I feel bad that I haven't been answering anyone's QOTDs or replying to many posts. My head is spinning with everything going on with my mom and the kids and just life in general. Just know that I love you all and am thinking of you all! You have been so wonderful to me and I feel I'm not giving back very much right now!



dont feel bad tracey.  You do what you can and I think I can speak for everyone when I say you do not owe us a thing for all you are going through its our job as friends to be here for you and if that means lending an ear without anything in return than thats ok.  



Disneywedding2010 said:


> *Hey everyone!*
> Wow, I just went and looked when the last time was that I posted and it was July 4th!



Dont leave us all together....check in when you can!  You have alot going on right now and sounds like quite a headache with the paperwork today.  Hang in there and enjoy your day at the hair salon tomorrow.  I think its nice you and alan get a pedi together.



satorifound said:


> I have been feeling so depressed this round of trying to lose weight.  It feels like it is coming off so slowly.



I know it can get very frustrating but even though it is coming off slowly at least its coming off right.  I too need those fast results but we have to realize this is a marathon not a sprint...a wise woman once told me this. 

*********************************************************

Ok so I broke my promise of getting on here earlier and replying but I managed to reply before 8pm so that is better than nothing.  Today was a pain in the booty at work.  Sometimes I want to fake it and be not good at my job because the only thing doing good gets you is more work.  If my boss nominates me for one more committee or project Im going to scream.  

anyway I have to say that I am very proud of everyone who has done well this week and its been inspiring to read about your exercising and healthy eating.  I wish I could have followed my own advice and oaths this week much better than I did.  I honestly feel like I am stuck inside of a tornado right now.  I need to get back on track quickly because I am not liking the way I look or feel in my clothes and as we know that is not a good sign.  

So I wish I could give you a better report but I wanted to be honest that yes your coach for the week was indeed a slacker.

So with that being said I wanted to thank everyone for your kind comments about my coaching skills and thanks for participating in my QOTD.  Its been fun.

I am happy to now introduce to you....your coach for next week!  She comes from Mass. and yes she sounds the part too.  Shes a wonderful nurse and mother.  She has an amazing smile and is always so positive  She is a great friend and will be an excellent coach for us this week.  So without further a do It is my pleasure to introduce Kathy aka Mikamah! (applause)

Take it away Kathy! There ready for you!

(sorry lack of sleep and stress has got me a little silly and I just got done introducing my boys as professional wrestlers so I felt Kathy needed a special introduction too.)  I must go now as my kids are giving each other flying elbows and drop quicks.  I must intervene before somebody breaks a limb.

Have a great evening.!!!!!


----------



## SettinSail

mommyof2Pirates said:


> I am happy to now introduce to you....your coach for next week!  She comes from Mass. and yes she sounds the part too.  Shes a wonderful nurse and mother.  She has an amazing smile and is always so positive  She is a great friend and will be an excellent coach for us this week.  So without further a do It is my pleasure to introduce Kathy aka Mikamah! (applause)
> 
> Take it away Kathy! There ready for you!
> 
> (sorry lack of sleep and stress has got me a little silly and I just got done introducing my boys as professional wrestlers so I felt Kathy needed a special introduction too.)  I must go now as my kids are giving each other flying elbows and drop quicks.  I must intervene before somebody breaks a limb.
> 
> Have a great evening.!!!!!




 IN THIS CORNER.....WEIGHING IN AT XXX POUNDS...IS.......
KKKKAAAAAATTTTTHHHHHHYYYYYY

Now you just need a cool wrestling name Kathy

Lindsay, I hate to tell you but my DH & DS still wrestle and he is 14

DS still enjoys wearing his Ray Mysterio mask too

Shawn


----------



## my3princes

The work week is over!!!  I had to leave work 30 minutes early to take Hunter to the doctor again.  His other ear is leaking fluid   Doc says he may be getting swimmers ear, but it's not infected yet.  Wants me to put a couple of drops of white vinegar in his ear to keep the acid levels up as it fights the bacteria.  I've heard of peroxide, but never vinegar.  I just hopee that he doesn't get ear pain over the weekend as we'll be camping at the race track. 

We got everything into my brother's camper other than what needs to go in coolers (no electricity).  Hopefully I haven't forgotten too much.


----------



## cclovesdis

Welcome to Healthy Habits!
My name is CC (like see-see) and I will be your Healthy Habits (HH) coach for the Summer 2011 BL Challenge. I big thank you to donac and jenanderson for showing me the ropes.

*Here's How HH Works:* Each week, there will be 2 "things" to do each day. You earn 1 point for each day you do each "thing." So, if you do each "thing" for all 7 days, you earn 14 points. There will also be 2 mini-challenges each week. You earn 1 point for each mini-challenge you complete for a total of 16 possible points each week. At the end of the week, please PM me your total points. Here is an example:

4/7 eating 2 fruits
3/7 drinking 6 8 oz. glasses of water
1/2 mini-challenges completed

I will post the top scores as well as a list of the participants each week on/about Tuesday. You have until Tuesday at 5 PM EST to send me your points. Everyone who participates (regardless of his/her total points) will be entered into the drawing for a prize. It will be something related to the week's HH. You will need to PM me your address so I can send you the prize. If you do not WISH to be entered into the prize drawing, please let me know.

Healthy Habits Week 7

For All 7 Days:
1. Journal your food. (You can decide what that means to you.)
2. Plan one meal at least one meal before it. (AKA: Breakfast the night before, or dinner by the time you are done eating lunch)

Mini-Challenge 1: Limit your caffeine to 2 or fewer servings at least 3 days.
Mini-Challenge 2: Try a new food or recipe.

Feel free to ask any questions! Have a great week!

P.S. I will post Week 5's results over the weekend. I don't remember where the week went. Again.


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

SettinSail said:


> IN THIS CORNER.....WEIGHING IN AT XXX POUNDS...IS.......
> KKKKAAAAAATTTTTHHHHHHYYYYYY
> 
> Now you just need a cool wrestling name Kathy
> 
> Lindsay, I hate to tell you but my DH & DS still wrestle and he is 14
> 
> DS still enjoys wearing his Ray Mysterio mask too
> 
> Shawn



hahahahaha thats hilarious shawn.  Yes currently the big names in our house are john cena, the big show, and some guy who does this cobra thing with his hand. 

I told them my favorite wrestler is hulk hogan and they said "who's that". 

So Kathy what would you like your name to be?????  Im getting this strange picture in my mind of you in a leotard and tights, wrestling boots and a cape on your back.  wow I really need to go to bed I think I am now beyond silly.

Good night all.


----------



## JacksLilWench

Seriously, where does the week go?  I know I'm not the only one wondering that.  I feel like it was just Monday!  Fortunately I weigh less today than I did on Monday...unfortunately, I have several questions to catch up on!  I am about to fall asleep standing up, so I will have to come back on my day off and answer three at a time.  It's been worse!  I am looking forward to weigh-in tomorrow, though   I'm feeling pretty good about it.  And I have to remember to message Dona, I forgot last week!  And don't forget, it's also measuring day for those of us doing the WIN challenge!  I can definitely feel shirts getting looser and pants in need of belts...I do so love that feeling   I'm off to bed for now, but getting excited about seeing my results in the morning!


----------



## Disneywedding2010

mommyof2Pirates said:


> hahahahaha thats hilarious shawn.  Yes currently the big names in our house are john cena, the big show, and some guy who does this cobra thing with his hand.
> 
> I told them my favorite wrestler is hulk hogan and they said "who's that".
> 
> So Kathy what would you like your name to be?????  Im getting this strange picture in my mind of you in a leotard and tights, wrestling boots and a cape on your back.  wow I really need to go to bed I think I am now beyond silly.
> 
> Good night all.



The "cobra" guy's name is Santino Morella..  I watch WWE every Monday and Friday night with Alan..


----------



## Disneywedding2010

Okay I'm off to bed...

We have a moving company coming at 9 to give us a quote. I'm going to do some cleaning around the house and then leaving at 2:15 for my 2:30 hair apt. I'm going to come home and do some laundry, clean our bathroom, and straighten up our bedroom and the living room. If I get real ambitious I'll do some vacuuming. 

Saturday my best friend is coming over and we're going to swim and grill out. Then Sunday I'm going to try to see if I can get Alan to help me start de-cluttering the garage. I got most of the house done. The garage is the last obstacle. I'm also going to pack up some more stuff that we don't use. 

G'Night!


----------



## mikamah

mommyof2Pirates said:


> I am happy to now introduce to you....your coach for next week!  She comes from Mass. and yes she sounds the part too.  Shes a wonderful nurse and mother.  She has an amazing smile and is always so positive  She is a great friend and will be an excellent coach for us this week.  So without further a do It is my pleasure to introduce Kathy aka Mikamah! (applause)
> 
> Take it away Kathy! There ready for you!





SettinSail said:


> IN THIS CORNER.....WEIGHING IN AT XXX POUNDS...IS.......
> KKKKAAAAAATTTTTHHHHHHYYYYYY
> 
> Now you just need a cool wrestling name Kathy





mommyof2Pirates said:


> hahahahaha thats hilarious shawn.  Yes currently the big names in our house are john cena, the big show, and some guy who does this cobra thing with his hand.
> 
> I told them my favorite wrestler is hulk hogan and they said "who's that".
> 
> So Kathy what would you like your name to be????? Im getting this strange picture in my mind of you in a leotard and tights, wrestling boots and a cape on your back.


You guys are cracking me up!  Hmmmmm now I'm thinking about my outfit too.  Maybe  Krazy Kowgirl Kathy would work.  I'll pull out my old western wear and cowboy boots, and go buy me some leotards to match.  Or perhaps a pink sequin cowboy hat and I can wear my sparkle skirt from the princess half.  Yah, I think that would work.  

Thanks for the great welcome and introduction, Lindsay.  I hope I'll be as good a coach as all of you before me.   and psst, you can't hear my accent when I type.


----------



## mikamah

Good morning and Happy Friday!!!

I'm Kathy and I'll be your coach this week.  I'm really looking forward to coming on more often and posting and getting to know everyone a little better.  It's been a busy summer here so far, and I am going to start this week off on the right foot, and I know you all are going to help me stay there.  By sharing your positive accomplishments you are inspiring me and others to know that we can to it too.  By sharing your struggles when we are struggling, we know that we are not alone.  

I am down 0.4 pounds for this challenge.  Down is down and down is good.  Sure, I'd love to be down more, but I have not done the work to do that.  I am committing today to do the Healthy Habits this week.   Journal all my food, and plan one meal a day.  I've been doing the meal planning, and I know the jounalling will help me immensely.  Who wants to join me?  It's July 15th already.  Summer is flying by, so lets do all we can to see some more pounds gone.  

I missed the qotd about naming one positive quality that you have. I thought about it, and meant to answer it, but never got back to post, but I definitely have a positive attitude, and always try to see the good in everyone.  I think a positive attitude is a huge part of staying healthy and losing weight.  I know it's hard some times not to beat yourself up when you don't lose as much as you'd like, or when you've gone off and eaten more than you should have, but this is real life.   We all have so much going on, that we need to be kind to ourselves, and look at all the good we do every day, and give ourselves credit for that.  


*Friday 7/15/11 QOTD- Name something positive you have done or are doing more regularly during this challenge. Maybe you're exercising more, or journalling your food.  Maybe it's as simple as you are thinking more about what you are putting in your mouth.  You may think about that ice cream, and still choose to eat it like I've been doing, but you're still thinking about it, so that is positive.  I know we all have made some positive changes.  Let's share and celebrate them. *


I am getting my exercise 4 times a week, most weeks, and tracking it on my training plan.  I have given up on exercise many summers in the past, with many excuses, it's too hot, I'm too busy, but I've booked a half marathon in sept, in hopes of keeping the exercise going this summer.  Last summer, I had the princess half in the future, which was a huge motivator, and really last summer was the first summer in a long time I could remember that I actually exercised.   


Don't forget to send your weights to Donac, and your Healthy habits points to CC!! 


Thank you CC, Donac, Rose, and Connie for all you do for us. 

Have a fabulous friday, friends!!!


----------



## dumbo_buddy

good morning everyone! had a long day yesterday and didn't have the energy to sign on. probably because i probably ate 5000 worth of calories yesterday

hoping to have a better day today. i feel crappy from all the junk. need lots of water!

*lindsay* thanks for coaching this week! nice job 

not too much planned today but hoping to spend some time down at the pool and beach club. the weather is really beautiful and i should get out and exercise but i've done 4 days in a row and i think i could use a little break.

have a great day everyone!


----------



## Rose&Mike

mikamah said:


> Thanks for the great welcome and introduction, Lindsay.  I hope I'll be as good a coach as all of you before me.   and psst, you can't hear my accent when I type.


I hear your accent Kathy. But I like it.



my3princes said:


> The work week is over!!!  I had to leave work 30 minutes early to take Hunter to the doctor again.  His other ear is leaking fluid   Doc says he may be getting swimmers ear, but it's not infected yet.  Wants me to put a couple of drops of white vinegar in his ear to keep the acid levels up as it fights the bacteria.  I've heard of peroxide, but never vinegar.  I just hopee that he doesn't get ear pain over the weekend as we'll be camping at the race track.
> 
> We got everything into my brother's camper other than what needs to go in coolers (no electricity).  Hopefully I haven't forgotten too much.


Hooray for Friday! I hope Hunter's ear is ok.




tigger813 said:


> I feel bad that I haven't been answering anyone's QOTDs or replying to many posts. My head is spinning with everything going on with my mom and the kids and just life in general. Just know that I love you all and am thinking of you all! You have been so wonderful to me and I feel I'm not giving back very much right now!
> 
> 
> TTFN


Tracey don't feel bad. You would be the first to give someone support if they needed it. I'm just glad you are still around.



satorifound said:


> I have been feeling so depressed this round of trying to lose weight.  It feels like it is coming off so slowly.  I used to be able to lose 3 pounds a week, now I am lucky if I hit one.  That is while restricting my calories to 1200 a day.  I try to play with the number and some days make it go up, but it doesn't seem to do any good.  I just feel stuck.  The first 20 pounds really came off easily, but anything after that has been a struggle.  I would like to lose some more before my trip to Disney in 59 days.
> 
> Anyway, I got up early this morning and went to the gym.  I am going to try to keep up on that.  It is just so hard to get motivated sometimes.
> 
> So, thanks for listening.  I am just feeling a little frustrated.


Ok, I'm here to give you a pep talk. I don't know all your details, so bare with me. We have been doing this challenge now for about 6 weeks. I'm not sure when you started working on your weight loss, but it took me 8 full months to lose 42 pounds which works out to about 5 pounds a month. Sure there were folks who were losing faster than me, but I have managed to keep it off now for almost a year. I ended up losing 50 total but the next 8 took me about 5 more months. I feel like along the way I learned how to keep it off. I wasn't doing some kind of fad diet that was going to cause a yoyo. I was working out 5-6 days a week--I have since cut back to ~4 days a week. I understand wanting to lose some more before your trip--and I think that is very doable--but remember you are already going to Disney 20 pounds lighter! That's great! The goal is to find a way to lose and keep it off so that when you don't have a big event to look forward to you can still maintain the loss. 

I think adding in some more exercise is a great idea--but depending on how much exercise you might end up needing to add in a few more calories. There are some good calculators online to figure out how many calories you need depending on how much activity you are getting. Hang in there--you can do it!

******
Thank you so much to Lindsay for coaching last week and to Krazy Kowgirl Kathy for coaching this week.

*Remember this is a WIN week--where is the summer going?????? Don't forget to pm CC your HH points and donac your CURRENT WEIGHT.
*
Have a fabulous day!


----------



## dvccruiser76

Hello everyone, I've been scanning for a couple of days. Zumba has been kicking my butt, so last night I actually took the night off from all exercise an went to bed before 9. I've been pooped lately. 



donac said:


> Biggest Loser Week 5 Results
> 
> MAINTAINERS:
> (staying within 2 lbs of their maintain weight is successfully maintaining!)
> # of Maintainers Reporting In & Successfully Maintaining:1
> Congrats Rose & Mike
> 
> The WISH Biggest Loser Summer Challenge Week 3
> #10-liesel .33%
> #9- tiggrrstarr .36%
> #8- disneyKim58 .40%
> #7- gudrench3 .50%
> #6- wickey's friend .57%
> #5- tiki23 .58%
> #4- bellebookworm9 1.01%
> #3- dvccruiser 1.28%
> #2-snowangel72 1.34 %
> 
> and now
> The WISH Biggest Loser Summer Challenge
> Week 5 Biggest Loser is:
> #1- momofdjc 3.67%



Great job everyone! I can't believe my name is on the list. I guess I can't take full credit b/c the only reason I'm losing at all is b/c I packed on weight the last few weeks. But it's coming off so that's a good thing. 



SettinSail said:


> I had a very good, OP day yesterday although I did not manage to get any exercise in.  I'll go to the Y mid-morning today.  I drove my sis with the broken arm around on her business for a couple hours yesterday and then met my friend for HH.  Had 2 light beers and an order of chicken strips that were not breaded.  Mid-way through HH, my Mom calls to tell me my Dad is going to surgery, about an hour operation.  I rushed over to sit with her.  We did not get to go back to recovery until 3 hours later.  The surgeon told us he drained almost a liter of fluid from his heart with a small 1 inch incision. After the operation the nurses had a hard time with him thrashing around so they had to restrain him and heavily medicate him.  They called him the "Wild Man".  My Dad is a very difficult patient and has tried several times over the past 2 days to get up get dressed and walk out of the hospital!  It was hard to see him like that last night.  His arms and legs were still trying to "walk" out the door even though he was asleep and restrained.  I'm glad my Mom got to go home last night as she is exhausted.  If my Dad will cooperate, he should be able to come home by Friday at the latest.



Hi Shawn, how is your dad doing? Is he coming home today? 



Connie96 said:


> Speaking of the heat, here is our 7 day forecast as of this morning:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> According to weather.com, we have had triple digits every day of July. In June we had 18 days at 100 or better and an additional 11 days between 97 and 99. There was ONE day lower than 97 and it only got up to 88 that day. Must have been a cold front.  I don't have the data for May but I'm not sure I'd want to know anyway. I don't think it surprises any one that summer is hot in Texas. But THIS is insane. Even for us life-long Texans.
> 
> *
> Crazy!*  *How do you do it? It's been hot here, but not even close to that and I've been thinking how do people do it?*
> 
> And speaking of those 6 1/2 weeks - or 46 days, according to DD's countdown calendar - I am LOVING the countdown. I mean, a ticker is great and the countdown widget on my phone is fine, but when it's just a number "46" doesn't feel any different than "47". The actual graphical representation of pulling the days off the calendar - to see fewer days on that calendar each day makes it so REAL. I think I'll make a countdown for everything! I've only got 18 years until retirement. You think it's too early to start a countdown for that?



Yahoo 6 weeks and counting 



dumbo_buddy said:


> 58 days til my next disney trip! squee! bay lake tower here we come! i think i'm going to try my hand at another trip report this time. my last was from jan 2010 but we've been 4 times since then!



Yippie, wish I was going too 



satorifound said:


> I have been feeling so depressed this round of trying to lose weight.  It feels like it is coming off so slowly.  I used to be able to lose 3 pounds a week, now I am lucky if I hit one.  That is while restricting my calories to 1200 a day.  I try to play with the number and some days make it go up, but it doesn't seem to do any good.  I just feel stuck.  The first 20 pounds really came off easily, but anything after that has been a struggle.  I would like to lose some more before my trip to Disney in 59 days.
> 
> Anyway, I got up early this morning and went to the gym.  I am going to try to keep up on that.  It is just so hard to get motivated sometimes.
> 
> So, thanks for listening.  I am just feeling a little frustrated.



Hang in there, hitting the gym is a step in the right direction. Keep it up 



mikamah said:


> *Friday 7/15/11 QOTD- Name something positive you have done or are doing more regularly during this challenge. Maybe you're exercising more, or journalling your food.  Maybe it's as simple as you are thinking more about what you are putting in your mouth.  You may think about that ice cream, and still choose to eat it like I've been doing, but you're still thinking about it, so that is positive.  I know we all have made some positive changes.  Let's share and celebrate them. *



Hi Kathy, thanks for coaching this week! Let's see, I've definitely gotten better at exercising recently. The nicer weather helps as does my new Zumba Wii game. Hopefully I keep at it.

It looks like a nice one out there today and all weekend. Any good plans? 



Well, that's it, time to log onto my work computer from home to check in. Hello to everyone that I missed. Have a beautiful OP day


----------



## tigger813

I'm up, showered and dressed! Izzie is up asking me for chocolate chip muffins so I have to go whip up a batch. Today we are cleaning, reading and baking cookies! Once Brian gets home and does the bills we will have steak and salad for supper and then watch Deathly Hallows Pt 1 and all the bonus stuff. I don't think we have watched any of that yet. 

Tomorrow I have to work at 9 and then I'm get home around 12:30. We will then eat lunch, or stop and get something on the way to see HP at 3:30 at the IMAX in Reading. After the movie we are off to see some friends for supper. 

Sunday we have the triathalon that goes by our house in the morning and then some friends coming over to watch Torchwood. Then we will watch the Women's World Cup final! GO TEAM USA!!!!! 

Both kids are up so I had better make breakfast and get cleaning!

TTFN


----------



## SettinSail

satorifound said:


> I have been feeling so depressed this round of trying to lose weight.  It feels like it is coming off so slowly.  I used to be able to lose 3 pounds a week, now I am lucky if I hit one.  That is while restricting my calories to 1200 a day.  I try to play with the number and some days make it go up, but it doesn't seem to do any good.  I just feel stuck.  The first 20 pounds really came off easily, but anything after that has been a struggle.  I would like to lose some more before my trip to Disney in 59 days.
> 
> Anyway, I got up early this morning and went to the gym.  I am going to try to keep up on that.  It is just so hard to get motivated sometimes.
> 
> So, thanks for listening.  I am just feeling a little frustrated.



I could have written this exact post!  Lately I have been feeling so frustruated as well!  This week I did so good at eating and I was rewarded with a .5 loss  I know I dropped the ball on exercise though and only worked out 2 days this week  I hope you will stick with it and I hope we are eventually rewarded for all of our efforts!   It is so hard sometimes!   I need to see results to feel motivated!

But, Krazy Kowgirl Kathy and Rose have me motivated this morning and I'm going to continue eating healthy and try to get 5-6 workouts this next week.
I am really missing my elliptical machine.  It was so easy to pop on there first thing in the morning.  I never feel like going to the Y!  I am going to have to force myself to go there over the next few weeks so I can get in the habit.

My Dad had a good night in the CTRU.  He rested well and ate well again yesterday.  He got his chest tube out and they are still waiting to move him into a regular room, they just don't have any available. He had a psychiatrist visit yesterday which is really what he needs for his anxiety.  Thanks again for the warm thoughts guys!

QOTD: I have journalled every day since July 1st  But I also record my exercise in my food journal and I've only exercised 5 days since July 1st  I think I see what the problem is.  What is it about Summer that makes me not want to exercise !!??

Hope you all have a great Friday  My sister with the broken arm is driving me CRAZY  She is so bossy and opinionated.  I am trying not to get sucked into all her drama. 

Shawn


----------



## Rose&Mike

mikamah said:


> Good morning and Happy Friday!!!
> 
> Down is down and down is good.
> 
> *Friday 7/15/11 QOTD- Name something positive you have done or are doing more regularly during this challenge. Maybe you're exercising more, or journalling your food.  Maybe it's as simple as you are thinking more about what you are putting in your mouth.  You may think about that ice cream, and still choose to eat it like I've been doing, but you're still thinking about it, so that is positive.  I know we all have made some positive changes.  Let's share and celebrate them. *


 Yep, down is down, and more importantly, down is not up.

QOTD--I have not thrown in the towel. And I have wanted to sooooo many times since January. I am learning to cut myself some slack--I don't have to be perfect. Only took me 43 years to figure that one out. I just have to keep moving forward.



dvccruiser76 said:


> Hello everyone, I've been scanning for a couple of days. Zumba has been kicking my butt, so last night I actually took the night off from all exercise an went to bed before 9. I've been pooped lately.


I hope you got some good sleep! I have been averaging 5-6 a night for about a week now and it's starting to catch up with me!

*Shawn*--I'm glad your dad is doing better. I'm sorry about the .5. But like Kathy said, down is down. Moving is such a huge stressor--even f it's a good thing. I know you will get into a routine.

*****
I went to the Y and did 3 miles on this machine that looks like a cross between an elliptical and a stepper. It was brutal--and I like to think I'm in ok shape. I've been having a little issue with the fat pad (don't you love that name--I was horrified when my chiro told me what it was called) on the heel of my foot and I thought this would be better than the elliptical where you are on your heels alot. Anyhow, so I did that and then lifted, did some abs and stretched. Now I'm icing my knees--I really wanted to skip it cause I'm feeling pretty good but I NEVER want to have itbs again, so I will do anything to avoid it.

Not sure what I'm going to do today. I planned to do something with my almost 20 yo  but he is still sleeping after seeing HP last night.

Ok, ttyl.


----------



## JacksLilWench

mikamah said:


> *Friday 7/15/11 QOTD- Name something positive you have done or are doing more regularly during this challenge. Maybe you're exercising more, or journalling your food.  Maybe it's as simple as you are thinking more about what you are putting in your mouth.  You may think about that ice cream, and still choose to eat it like I've been doing, but you're still thinking about it, so that is positive.  I know we all have made some positive changes.  Let's share and celebrate them. *





I had this all typed out and my computer decided to delete it.  Really?! 

Anyway....
I have become really mindful about what I eat.  Before I just ate whatever and thought it was okay because I was working out.  But now I really understand that walking for 15 minutes a day is not a Get Out Of Jail Free Card.  It's actually become a part of my life.  Not a huge part yet, but exercising has become something that's pretty important to me, and can only get more important in the future!

**************
Weigh-in was pretty successful this morning!  I am pretty proud of myself, and I don't say that too often.  I'm not only 9.75lbs away from my short term goal- my goal time being my next Disney trip!!  I'm 9 weeks and two days out as of today.  Can't wait!!!


----------



## donac

Good morning everyone.   

Just taking my morning break.  We are painting the house.  I have been assgined scraping duty for the last couple of days.  I will be on it again this afternoon.  We are working on the back of the house so we can only work for a couple of hours in the morning before it gets too hot or sunny and then after 1:30 the back is all shady.  Dh has a plan.  He has done the shed and the detatched garage so that they are out of the way.  we then do the back, the sides and then and only then do we do the front.  We have been lucky that the last couple of days have been so cool.  The back of the house is also the worst since it faces the east.  For those people not on the east coast the east side of the house is the one that takes the beating during our famous nor'easters.  And since we are less than 2 miles to the beach it takes a real beating.  The back is also the worst since it gets the morning sun when we both realy like to work.  Yesterday we split it into 2 sessions.

I too have been struggling but I seem to have gotten my eating under control the last couple of days.  Maybe because there is nothing but healthier things in the house.  I do need to get back to working out but as soon as I do it will get really hot again.  

I did get a good cholesterol report yesterday. 171   I am on medication but the lowest one I could be on.   My bp was still high with dr but the ones I have been getting at home have been good.  When I went in last time we checked my machine with hers and they were pretty much the same.  And my mammogram came back with no problems so I am good for another year on that.  

HI everyone who has been on lately.  Send me your stats so that I can get out the results early next week. 

Have a happy and healthy day.


----------



## Connie96

mommyof2Pirates said:


> Connie:  Holy Heat!!!!  I hope you have A/C and are finding ways to keep cool.



I always forget that people in other parts of the country don't have A/C. I don't know anyone in Texas that doesn't have A/C in their house. And, I think it's actually a law that vehicles without A/C cannot be sold here (by dealerships, anyway).



mikamah said:


> Forgot to say to Connie-  I'll take my snowy winters any time over that forecast.     And I loved your countdown calendar too.  So cute.  And getting so close too!!!!



And the funny thing is, even though this streak of 100-degree weather is one of the longest I've ever seen, I still wouldn't trade it for icy winters. We actually had an unusual number of icy/freezing days this past winter too and I didn't care for it at all!



SettinSail said:


> We are having cooler temps here too - high of 88 today, much better than 102 for the 2 days before that.  That's only supposed to be in Texas, right Connie  Loved the article you wrote about your DH.



I think most of Louisiana, Oklahoma and Texas are all having extreme heat this summer. More extreme than usual, I mean.

Thanks for reading that article. I loved doing it and DD will be able to read it someday as documentation of her daddy's radio career. (He still has aircheck tapes too.)



liesel said:


> Connie-I love your countdown board!  Wow, you are having some hot weather.  We have been getting some pretty strong afternoon thunderstorms almost every day, which is keeping temps down.



I would love to see a thunderstorm right now. The ones you saw in our forecast are "widely scattered". A couple weeks ago I heard thunder and got genuinely excited that rain was coming. It rained a block from my house, but NOT at my house. 



Rose&Mike said:


> *Remember this is a WIN week--where is the summer going?????? Don't forget to pm CC your HH points and donac your CURRENT WEIGHT.
> *



You beat me to it again! 



dvccruiser76 said:


> Crazy! How do you do it? It's been hot here, but not even close to that and I've been thinking how do people do it?
> 
> Yahoo 6 weeks and counting



The heat is outrageous but mostly all you can do is to stay inside. And when I am outside, I just figure I'm preparing myself for the late August heat at WDW.  Just 44 days from today. 

-----------------------------------------------------
Well, it's amazing what happens when I actually exercise and eat right all in the same week. I'm down 2.8 pounds from last Friday (coming off a 0.8 gain) and have achieved my lowest weight of 2011 (so far). It's about time!! I had said earlier in this challenge that I didn't want to get myself into a I-wanna-lose-x-pounds-by-x-date situation, but when I said that I didn't have a WDW vacation on the calendar.  So, I hope to use the trip as motivation and just do the best I can. I mean, sure, I'd love to lose 10 more pounds before then but, in just 6 weeks, that's NOT really reasonable for me. So, I'll just keep exercising and keep eating right and we'll see what happens.


----------



## Connie96

Well, Rose mentioned it already, but I wanted to dedicate a post entirely to:

Don't forget to do your measurements and send in your WIN! numbers this week(end).


----------



## tiki23

Congrats to you, momofdjc!  Great job last week!

I was excited to see my name on the list for last week...especially since I'll probably be up this week unless I manage to drop a pound today 

We had BL weigh-ins at my gym last night and it just brought my frustration with their program to a head.  You know that "I'm so angry and I don't want to make a scene so it comes out in tears" feeling?  Well, that's where I was last night.  I've had 2 trainers come and go since June, the managers of the gym have moved on to another location so basically I was feeling abandoned...and angry that I had paid for the privilege, when I could have managed what's been accomplished so far on my own. (Each BL challenge at the gym is $170 on top of the regular membership...plus the cost of additional trainer sessions at $30 a pop.)  We're half-way through this challenge and I had yet to have a meal plan or any goal consultations with a trainer and only 2 trainer sessions because the two trainers (who are now gone) were always "booked" though I hardly ever saw them at the gym.  We're also supposed to have "before" photos and a graph of our progress up on the wall for each team, and that hasn't happened either.

(Ugh...this is making me sound like a whiney complainer, and that's so not who I am... but I need to get this out so I don't work it out with a bag of cookies or Dove chocolates.)

Anyway, it came to a head last night when I realized that I was the only member of my so-called team that was there for the weigh-in and because our team once again had a new trainer, we were once again going to be last to weigh in.  I marched up to the front, struggling not to cry and told the athletic director that I was not going to wait 60-90 minutes to be the last person to weigh in, sitting in a team row all by myself.  They started asking me questions but I couldn't even answer - I just got up on the scale so I could get out of there.

And it didn't help that I was up over a pound since my last weigh-in.  Blech.

But, my new trainer did stop me on my way out of the dressing room and set up appointments for me, so maybe the situation will improve.  And today is another day.


----------



## glss1/2fll

tiki23- Sorry that gym is so frustrating for you. Hopefully this trainer will stick around and you'll see fabulout results.

I did not see fabulous results this week on the scale. BUT if you compare Wednesday's number to today's number it was:  Wed. I got on and went . I didn't believe the number so I got off and back on   I am certainly glad that week is over. Too many nibbles of this and that.  In excellent news, I resisted chocolate covered almonds for the entire week!  Thanks for making me take the pledge!

QOTD: Well, unforunately last week I would think, "nothing tastes as good as skinny feels" *while* I was chewing on something naughty. This week I will practice saying that *before* I put that nibble in my mouth! This summer I really have been thinking much more about what I am eating.

My kids are begging for cookies (actually cookie dough) so might make that today. Didn't meal plan yesterday so it's a must today! 

Better go do WIN.

Have a super OP weekend everybody.


----------



## satorifound

Rose&Mike said:


> Ok, I'm here to give you a pep talk. I don't know all your details, so bare with me. We have been doing this challenge now for about 6 weeks. I'm not sure when you started working on your weight loss, but it took me 8 full months to lose 42 pounds which works out to about 5 pounds a month. Sure there were folks who were losing faster than me, but I have managed to keep it off now for almost a year. I ended up losing 50 total but the next 8 took me about 5 more months. I feel like along the way I learned how to keep it off. I wasn't doing some kind of fad diet that was going to cause a yoyo. I was working out 5-6 days a week--I have since cut back to ~4 days a week. I understand wanting to lose some more before your trip--and I think that is very doable--but remember you are already going to Disney 20 pounds lighter! That's great! The goal is to find a way to lose and keep it off so that when you don't have a big event to look forward to you can still maintain the loss.
> 
> I think adding in some more exercise is a great idea--but depending on how much exercise you might end up needing to add in a few more calories. There are some good calculators online to figure out how many calories you need depending on how much activity you are getting. Hang in there--you can do it!
> *Remember this is a WIN week--where is the summer going?????? Don't forget to pm CC your HH points and donac your CURRENT WEIGHT.
> *
> Have a fabulous day!


Ahh, thank you.    I am sore today, as I haven't been to the gym in a long time.  I am also working, but DH and I have planned to go tomorrow morning when he comes home from work. (7am) It will be a good start to my day.  

I started my weight loss the last week of April.  I lost a lot quickly and now it has plateau-ed.  I have lost 9 pounds since June 3rd, so I am making progress.  I turned 40 last year and I am really feeling it.  LOL  I am going to work on staying positive.  I want to keep this off, so I know slow is better.


----------



## DisFam95

Well I'm not really great at keeping up on the posts. I came back and I'm 10 pages behind between my 1st and 2nd posts! 


Hoe everyone is doing well.  I've done mostly well I guess.  Doing decent on my workouts, making them more a part of my day - like brushing your teeth!  Not great on the water but doing more decaf teas - Rooibos yum!  I do say I've done pretty well saying no to most extras but I totally caved on pizza the other night.  I ate 3 slices of cheese, thick crust.  At least I skipped the pepperoni.  After checking the nutriction online I did realize ordering thin crust will save 100 cal a slice next time.  Small steps - small steps!

I have a scrapbook crop on Sunday where there will be lots of yummy/bad foods!  I need an action plan - besides eating one of everything!!


But the scale was down today just a little.  Need to do better.  My trip is in 25 days


----------



## trinaweena

I didn't get to bed till almost 5am last night and woke up at 11am this morning. The movie was amazing and we had an amazing time, although I did drink too much and had to keep my eyes closed for the first 15 minutes. No popcorn for me either.

Today Im just feeling very blah, I'm supposed to be working on my essay but I lack the motivation and energy.  We are going to see HP again tonight at 8 but i figure i should get to the theatre at around 6:30. Which means time is running out fast! 

I've been OP today, haven't been eating much, and despite feeling like i might have gained six pounds i am exactly the same as i was 2 weeks ago when i last weighed. 

In onther news, my boyfriend told me flights are booked for our trip next may. Looks like a 5 day cruise then 4 days in disney. I'm not sure if that's 4 full days but we will see, I hope so!

I guessi should try to get some work done, everyone have a nice night


----------



## Disneywedding2010

Afternoon everyone!

We picked our moving company to do the job of hauling everything to FL. They will be here Oct 14th to pack up and load up. We're leaving Texas the 16th to make the drive down there with the cats. We'll arrive on the 17th and take the 18th to get groceries and such in the house. I'm going to have the utilites connected when we go down in August for a few days. The 19th the movers will show up and unload everything. I'm going to have Alan stay and help me get the kitchen unpacked on the 21st. Then the 22nd I'll he'll fly out to TX to finish up the few things at this house and get Lizzy and the convertible loaded up on the flatbed. Then he'll make the drive back to FL. 

I'm hoping this all goes smoothly.


----------



## dumbo_buddy

hi everyone! sorry, no time to do personals again. lame, i know. i just walked in the house from the beach. we had a nice time. this is the beach club that is only about half a mile from my house (though i drove b/c i had all our beach stuff with us). threw thomas in the tub and of course he pooped in there!  DH got home right as that was happening and scooped him up and dressed him while i cloroxed the tub. well not even 5 min later thomas had massive diarrhea through the diaper and on the floor! GAH! cleaned him up again and now we're sitting on the couch waiting for chinese to be delivered 

i'm sure you all needed me to tell you that but i bet the moms on here can remember those super fun times! 

off to go lay on the couch for a little. i'm wiped!!


----------



## mikamah

dumbo_buddy said:


> not too much planned today but hoping to spend some time down at the pool and beach club. the weather is really beautiful and i should get out and exercise but i've done 4 days in a row and i think i could use a little break.


You have been doing so well with the exercise, you definitely deserve a day off.  That rest day is important.  I am so impressed with all the walking and running you've been doing in this heat and pregnant to boot. 



Rose&Mike said:


> I hear your accent Kathy. But I like it.






Rose&Mike said:


> I
> *Remember this is a WIN week--where is the summer going?????? Don't forget to pm CC your HH points and donac your CURRENT WEIGHT.
> *


Thanks for the reminder.  I can't believe it's been 4 weeks since the last win, and more importantly that I haven't made any progress.   But i have had some fun. 



dvccruiser76 said:


> Let's see, I've definitely gotten better at exercising recently. The nicer weather helps as does my new Zumba Wii game. Hopefully I keep at it.
> 
> It looks like a nice one out there today and all weekend. Any good plans?


You have been doing lots of exercise, sue.  I'm sure you needed a break.  It's a beautiful day, isn't it.  We are going up to my sisters camp tomorrow for one night.  She's near wolfboro nh.  I'm going to bring my laptop, and hope I'll have some wireless.  Her friend has a desktop there that I can use quickly, but if I have my laptop, I'll be able to check in here more.  How about you?  Any plans?

Just time for a quick hello and a few replies.  Hope you're all having a good evening.  We're off to do a few errands, and I'll be back.


----------



## bellebookworm9

mikamah said:


> *Friday 7/15/11 QOTD- Name something positive you have done or are doing more regularly during this challenge. Maybe you're exercising more, or journalling your food.  Maybe it's as simple as you are thinking more about what you are putting in your mouth.  You may think about that ice cream, and still choose to eat it like I've been doing, but you're still thinking about it, so that is positive.  I know we all have made some positive changes.  Let's share and celebrate them. *



The exercise is definitely helping me feel better about myself, and like you, although I do not always make the best choices I do think about the fact that they are bad choices.



trinaweena said:


> I didn't get to bed till almost 5am last night and woke up at 11am this morning. The movie was amazing and we had an amazing time, although I did drink too much and had to keep my eyes closed for the first 15 minutes. No popcorn for me either.



I thought it was good too. There were some parts that were awesome and some parts that had me and my best friend looking at each other going "***?!"

I did end up doing the beginner 20 minute Zumba yesterday, only because Sara wanted to try it out when she got here! I have definitely pulled a quad muscle in my left leg and so will be giving it a rest for a few days and have a heating thing on it a few times a day.

I had 2 slices of (really good) pizza for dinner last night, and Sara made peanut butter chocolate chip muffins with whole wheat flour. We headed to the theater (2 minutes away) at 9:30 and were the first auditorium on the left side let it.  Highlights of the 2.5 hour wait were the 5 teen boys dressed as Death Eaters, complete with masks, who sang songs such as Bohemian Rhapsody, including air guitar solos.  

I split a small buttered popcorn with Mom and she ate more of it than I did, and we split a "medium" sprite-I was in desperate need of sugar/caffeine to wake me up-I was up for 21 hours straight yesterday (a record for me!). That was only the second time in six weeks that I've had soda. 

The movie itself had some really awesome parts, some really sad parts, and some parts that made me think the director did not read the book at all.  

I have not done so well with eating today. Also had another soda because I was still darn tired, even though I got six hours of sleep last night. I was up .8 pounds today, my first actual gain since the challenge began, and I'm assuming it was because of last night's somewhat poor choices. 

I survived my first week of this job, and now have so much to do for class before tomorrow at 11:55pm that it will be a major achievement if I don't have a stress breakdown before then.


----------



## tigger813

Belle- Sprite doesn't have caffeine!!! It does have sugar but no caffeine!

Re-watching Part 1 again with the family! We made an adult version of butter beer! Root beer and Butterscotch Schnapps! So good! Yeah, a new drink!

Brian and I had steak and TJs garlic potatoes with parmesan sauce. Pretty tasty!

I will be getting back on my work out plan next week! Brian has to get up early on Tuesday to do work so I will get up with him and do a 3 or 4 mile workout! I plan on working out a bit Monday as well. 

My younger cousin, who I haven't seen since my grandmother died, is coming for a visit on Monday. We will go have lunch so I will have shakes for b'fast and supper on Monday. She called while I was visiting my mom and mentioned that she has friends that live about 15 minutes from us! We will meet somewhere! Nothing else planned on Monday so that will be nice.

Mom has had a rough couple of days. Yesterday she hid her face on the fireplace while opening some blinds. No broken bones but apparently she has a black eye and today she fell outside and severely sprained her wrist. She is not being cooperative for my sister or my dad and is making my poor sister go crazy! They have a difficult relationship as it is and Mom is not being very appreciative for everything my sister is doing for her. Even the OT is concerned with my mother's behavior. Hopefully she won't end up in a nursing home but if she doesn't behave that's where she will end up. They are planning on putting her at hospice level care but that is so they can get the add'l help that is necessary. If she breaks something she could set herself back several months. I just feel so bad for my sister and Dad. She knows that I can't be down there but needs to vent. Don't know how much support my brother is giving her.

Girls and I cleaned ALL DAY! I cleaned the kitchen, living room, dining room and family room. I also did laundry and made two batches of cookies. Izzie cleaned her room and Ash and I finally got her room in decent shape. We still need to do some small areas of their rooms but at least you can walk in the rooms without falling over something.

Taking about 10 bags of clothing to a friend's tomorrow after seeing Harry Potter! So excited to see it! 

Hoping to get started on getting wallpaper glue off the stairway wall next week and possibly painting it the week the kids are in camp all day. Going to try vinegar. If anyone has suggestions, please share them with me!

Back to Harry Potter!

TTFN


----------



## bellebookworm9

tigger813 said:


> Belle- Sprite doesn't have caffeine!!! It does have sugar but no caffeine!
> 
> Re-watching Part 1 again with the family! We made an adult version of butter beer! Root beer and Butterscotch Schnapps! So good! Yeah, a new drink!
> 
> So excited to see it!
> 
> Back to Harry Potter!
> 
> TTFN



That's what Mom told me after the fact, but I'm thinking the insane amount of sugar that was in it probably helped! I've only had one version of butterbeer: cream soda with butterscotch syrup. It was pretty good! 

I'm really thinking I want to go see it again in the theater, possibly this weekend. My best friend and I agreed earlier that we can't wait for it to come out on DVD so we can talk out loud and do a detailed analysis while watching it!


----------



## dvccruiser76

tigger813 said:


> I'm up, showered and dressed! Izzie is up asking me for chocolate chip muffins so I have to go whip up a batch. Today we are cleaning, reading and baking cookies! Once Brian gets home and does the bills we will have steak and salad for supper and then watch Deathly Hallows Pt 1 and all the bonus stuff. I don't think we have watched any of that yet.
> 
> Tomorrow I have to work at 9 and then I'm get home around 12:30. We will then eat lunch, or stop and get something on the way to see HP at 3:30 at the IMAX in Reading. After the movie we are off to see some friends for supper.



Mmmmm fresh chocolate chip muffins for breakfast? I can't wait for Dylan to be old enough to enjoy fresh baked goodies. I love baking, but don't do it as much these days. 

Enjoy HP! 



Rose&Mike said:


> I hope you got some good sleep! I have been averaging 5-6 a night for about a week now and it's starting to catch up with me!
> 
> *Thanks, I did but it just didn't feel like it. I wonder if I got too much or if there is a magic number of hours to feel refreshed? Does that make sense? Usually I got to bed around 10 and get up around 6:30. So, 8 1/2, but I'm still tired. Last night was 9-6:30 and still tired. Maybe it's my BP meds too*
> 
> *****
> I went to the Y and did 3 miles on this machine that looks like a cross between an elliptical and a stepper. It was brutal--and I like to think I'm in ok shape. I've been having a little issue with the fat pad (don't you love that name--I was horrified when my chiro told me what it was called) on the heel of my foot and I thought this would be better than the elliptical where you are on your heels alot. Anyhow, so I did that and then lifted, did some abs and stretched. Now I'm icing my knees--I really wanted to skip it cause I'm feeling pretty good but I NEVER want to have itbs again, so I will do anything to avoid it.
> 
> Not sure what I'm going to do today. I planned to do something with my almost 20 yo  but he is still sleeping after seeing HP last night.
> 
> Ok, ttyl.



What time did DS wake up? Those days are probably far off for me 



Connie96 said:


> Well, it's amazing what happens when I actually exercise and eat right all in the same week. I'm down 2.8 pounds from last Friday (coming off a 0.8 gain) and have achieved my lowest weight of 2011 (so far). It's about time!! I had said earlier in this challenge that I didn't want to get myself into a I-wanna-lose-x-pounds-by-x-date situation, but when I said that I didn't have a WDW vacation on the calendar.  So, I hope to use the trip as motivation and just do the best I can. I mean, sure, I'd love to lose 10 more pounds before then but, in just 6 weeks, that's NOT really reasonable for me. So, I'll just keep exercising and keep eating right and we'll see what happens.



Yahoo you go 



tiki23 said:


> We had BL weigh-ins at my gym last night and it just brought my frustration with their program to a head.  You know that "I'm so angry and I don't want to make a scene so it comes out in tears" feeling?  Well, that's where I was last night.  I've had 2 trainers come and go since June, the managers of the gym have moved on to another location so basically I was feeling abandoned...and angry that I had paid for the privilege, when I could have managed what's been accomplished so far on my own. (Each BL challenge at the gym is $170 on top of the regular membership...plus the cost of additional trainer sessions at $30 a pop.)  We're half-way through this challenge and I had yet to have a meal plan or any goal consultations with a trainer and only 2 trainer sessions because the two trainers (who are now gone) were always "booked" though I hardly ever saw them at the gym.  We're also supposed to have "before" photos and a graph of our progress up on the wall for each team, and that hasn't happened either.



Sorry the gym isn't helping. Can you complain to management or new management since the old one is gone? Maybe corporate? It sounds like a lot extra to pay if it isn't doing what you were promised it would do and include. 



dumbo_buddy said:


> hi everyone! sorry, no time to do personals again. lame, i know. i just walked in the house from the beach. we had a nice time. this is the beach club that is only about half a mile from my house (though i drove b/c i had all our beach stuff with us). threw thomas in the tub and of course he pooped in there!  DH got home right as that was happening and scooped him up and dressed him while i cloroxed the tub. well not even 5 min later thomas had massive diarrhea through the diaper and on the floor! GAH! cleaned him up again and now we're sitting on the couch waiting for chinese to be delivered



I hear ya  Dylan's done that once before too. Though I don't think he realized. 



mikamah said:


> You have been doing lots of exercise, sue.  I'm sure you needed a break.  It's a beautiful day, isn't it.  We are going up to my sisters camp tomorrow for one night.  She's near wolfboro nh.  I'm going to bring my laptop, and hope I'll have some wireless.  Her friend has a desktop there that I can use quickly, but if I have my laptop, I'll be able to check in here more.  How about you?  Any plans?
> 
> Just time for a quick hello and a few replies.  Hope you're all having a good evening.  We're off to do a few errands, and I'll be back.



In Wolfeboro or near there? Will's parents live in Moultonborough. 

I took Dylan to Endicott park at 9:10, I guess they only open at 9 and we went to the park and then checked out the horses for an hour. After that the 3 of us walked to the Daily Harvest for lunch and then around town. Dylan had his 2 year appt. then we walked around town again and grabbed Liberty Sub. After Dylan went to bed I did Zumba, but I think all the walking and being outside has wiped me out b/c my heart wasn't in my workout tonight.



Well, time to finish watching HP and the Half Blood Prince. 

Night everyone!


----------



## mikamah

tigger813 said:


> Tomorrow I have to work at 9 and then I'm get home around 12:30. We will then eat lunch, or stop and get something on the way to see HP at 3:30 at the IMAX in Reading. After the movie we are off to see some friends for supper.


Sounds like you have a nice weekend planned. 



SettinSail said:


> I My Dad had a good night in the CTRU.  He rested well and ate well again yesterday.  He got his chest tube out and they are still waiting to move him into a regular room, they just don't have any available. He had a psychiatrist visit yesterday which is really what he needs for his anxiety.  Thanks again for the warm thoughts guys!
> 
> QOTD: I have journalled every day since July 1st  But I also record my exercise in my food journal and I've only exercised 5 days since July 1st  I think I see what the problem is.  What is it about Summer that makes me not want to exercise !!??
> 
> Hope you all have a great Friday  My sister with the broken arm is driving me CRAZY  She is so bossy and opinionated.  I am trying not to get sucked into all her drama.
> 
> Shawn


Glad to hear your Dad is doing better.  Congratulations on journalling every day this month.  That is a huge accomplishment, and you should be so proud, especially with all you've had going on.  Somethings gotta give, and for these weeks it was the exercise for you, but hopefully things will settle down soon, and you'll be able to work it back into your routine.   And a big hug on the sister thing. 



Rose&Mike said:


> :I went to the Y and did 3 miles on this machine that looks like a cross between an elliptical and a stepper. It was brutal--and I like to think I'm in ok shape. I've been having a little issue with the fat pad (don't you love that name--I was horrified when my chiro told me what it was called) on the heel of my foot and I thought this would be better than the elliptical where you are on your heels alot. Anyhow, so I did that and then lifted, did some abs and stretched. Now I'm icing my knees--I really wanted to skip it cause I'm feeling pretty good but I NEVER want to have itbs again, so I will do anything to avoid it.
> 
> Not sure what I'm going to do today. I planned to do something with my almost 20 yo  but he is still sleeping after seeing HP last night.


Sounds like a torture machine.  I bet your so much more intune to every ache and pain now after going through the itbs this spring.  And ds is going to be 20!!!  You're too young to have a 20 year old. 



JacksLilWench said:


> Weigh-in was pretty successful this morning!  I am pretty proud of myself, and I don't say that too often.  I'm not only 9.75lbs away from my short term goal- my goal time being my next Disney trip!!  I'm 9 weeks and two days out as of today.  Can't wait!!!


Congrats on a good loss this week.  Just over a pound a week before your trip, is very do-able.  You might have said before, but where are you staying in disney?  I love to hear about everyone's plans.  



donac said:


> I did get a good cholesterol report yesterday. 171   I am on medication but the lowest one I could be on.   My bp was still high with dr but the ones I have been getting at home have been good.  When I went in last time we checked my machine with hers and they were pretty much the same.  And my mammogram came back with no problems so I am good for another year on that.


yay for the good news on your health!!  That is so awesome.  And did you take any time to yourself yet this summer, or is it go, go, go?



Connie96 said:


> I always forget that people in other parts of the country don't have A/C. I don't know anyone in Texas that doesn't have A/C in their house. And, I think it's actually a law that vehicles without A/C cannot be sold here (by dealerships, anyway).


I have a room ac for the bedroom, but haven't put it in yet, and really this past week, we had a couple days that were hot, but I was at work, and it cooled down a lot at night, so sleeping wasn't too bad.  it's really just july and august, and now that it's the middle of august, I might not put it in.  If we are looking at 4-5 days of 90s, I'll probably do it.  




Connie96 said:


> Well, it's amazing what happens when I actually exercise and eat right all in the same week. I'm down 2.8 pounds from last Friday (coming off a 0.8 gain) and have achieved my lowest weight of 2011 (so far). It's about time!! I had said earlier in this challenge that I didn't want to get myself into a I-wanna-lose-x-pounds-by-x-date situation, but when I said that I didn't have a WDW vacation on the calendar.  So, I hope to use the trip as motivation and just do the best I can. I mean, sure, I'd love to lose 10 more pounds before then but, in just 6 weeks, that's NOT really reasonable for me. So, I'll just keep exercising and keep eating right and we'll see what happens.


Awesome job losing and seeing a new number this year is fabulous.  Disney is a huge motivator, and you never know.  Keep on keeping on, and maybe the scale will reward you for all your hard work.



tiki23 said:


> (Ugh...this is making me sound like a whiney complainer, and that's so not who I am... but I need to get this out so I don't work it out with a bag of cookies or Dove chocolates.)
> 
> Anyway, it came to a head last night when I realized that I was the only member of my so-called team that was there for the weigh-in and because our team once again had a new trainer, we were once again going to be last to weigh in.  I marched up to the front, struggling not to cry and told the athletic director that I was not going to wait 60-90 minutes to be the last person to weigh in, sitting in a team row all by myself.  They started asking me questions but I couldn't even answer - I just got up on the scale so I could get out of there.
> 
> And it didn't help that I was up over a pound since my last weigh-in.  Blech.
> 
> But, my new trainer did stop me on my way out of the dressing room and set up appointments for me, so maybe the situation will improve.  And today is another day.


Such a bummer on the challenge, but I hope the new trainer will step up to the plate.  You're not a whiney complainer, we're here to listen, and you are so right, better to get it all out, rather than stuff it down with food.  Though I love me some Dove. But I digress.  Hope things improve for you.



glss1/2fll said:


> In excellent news, I resisted chocolate covered almonds for the entire week!  Thanks for making me take the pledge!
> 
> QOTD: Well, unforunately last week I would think, "nothing tastes as good as skinny feels" *while* I was chewing on something naughty. This week I will practice saying that *before* I put that nibble in my mouth! This summer I really have been thinking much more about what I am eating.


Nice job on the almonds!!  I like your plan to think before you eat.  I still don't do that enough.  I'm trying to write it before I bite it, and I know that will help to some degree keep me in control.  



satorifound said:


> I started my weight loss the last week of April.  I lost a lot quickly and now it has plateau-ed.  I have lost 9 pounds since June 3rd, so I am making progress.  I turned 40 last year and I am really feeling it.  LOL  I am going to work on staying positive.  I want to keep this off, so I know slow is better.


It's so frustrating how slow it comes off as we get older, but I'm with you thinking I want to keep it off this time, and I know that in order to do this, I need to make this a lifestyle I can live with.  9 pounds since june 3rd is awesome.  



DisFam95 said:


> Hoe everyone is doing well.  I've done mostly well I guess.  Doing decent on my workouts, making them more a part of my day - like brushing your teeth!  Not great on the water but doing more decaf teas - Rooibos yum!  I do say I've done pretty well saying no to most extras but I totally caved on pizza the other night.  I ate 3 slices of cheese, thick crust.  At least I skipped the pepperoni.  After checking the nutriction online I did realize ordering thin crust will save 100 cal a slice next time.  Small steps - small steps!


All those small steps will add up.  It is a learning process too as to what foods to order, and figuring out where you can cut back on calories.  Glad you saw a little loss this week.  Don't worry about keeping up with the thread, read when you can, and post when you can.  We love to see you.  



trinaweena said:


> I didn't get to bed till almost 5am last night and woke up at 11am this morning. The movie was amazing and we had an amazing time, although I did drink too much and had to keep my eyes closed for the first 15 minutes. No popcorn for me either.
> 
> Today Im just feeling very blah, I'm supposed to be working on my essay but I lack the motivation and energy.  We are going to see HP again tonight at 8 but i figure i should get to the theatre at around 6:30. Which means time is running out fast!
> 
> I've been OP today, haven't been eating much, and despite feeling like i might have gained six pounds i am exactly the same as i was 2 weeks ago when i last weighed.
> 
> In onther news, my boyfriend told me flights are booked for our trip next may. Looks like a 5 day cruise then 4 days in disney. I'm not sure if that's 4 full days but we will see, I hope so!
> 
> I guessi should try to get some work done, everyone have a nice night


I can't imagine staying up to see a movie at midnight.  No wonder you're tired.  Congrats on your trip next may!!  Sounds wonderful. 



Disneywedding2010 said:


> Afternoon everyone!
> 
> We picked our moving company to do the job of hauling everything to FL. They will be here Oct 14th to pack up and load up. We're leaving Texas the 16th to make the drive down there with the cats. We'll arrive on the 17th and take the 18th to get groceries and such in the house. I'm going to have the utilites connected when we go down in August for a few days. The 19th the movers will show up and unload everything. I'm going to have Alan stay and help me get the kitchen unpacked on the 21st. Then the 22nd I'll he'll fly out to TX to finish up the few things at this house and get Lizzy and the convertible loaded up on the flatbed. Then he'll make the drive back to FL.
> 
> I'm hoping this all goes smoothly.


 I hope everything goes very smoothly for you, Kristina.  You deserve it.  



dumbo_buddy said:


> threw thomas in the tub and of course he pooped in there!  DH got home right as that was happening and scooped him up and dressed him while i cloroxed the tub. well not even 5 min later thomas had massive diarrhea through the diaper and on the floor! GAH! cleaned him up again and now we're sitting on the couch waiting for chinese to be delivered
> 
> i'm sure you all needed me to tell you that but i bet the moms on here can remember those super fun times!


Oh, Nancy, I laughed out loud reading this and remembering michael in his crib so quietly one morning decorating his crib and wall with poo.  There's that song by Trace Adkins, I think, called you're gonna miss this, and if you haven't heard it, listen to it.  It's so amazing how fast these years go by, and how stressful they can be, and then they're gone.  Enjoy that chinese.  





bellebookworm9 said:


> I did end up doing the beginner 20 minute Zumba yesterday, only because Sara wanted to try it out when she got here! I have definitely pulled a quad muscle in my left leg and so will be giving it a rest for a few days and have a heating thing on it a few times a day.
> 
> II split a small buttered popcorn with Mom and she ate more of it than I did, and we split a "medium" sprite-I was in desperate need of sugar/caffeine to wake me up-I was up for 21 hours straight yesterday (a record for me!). That was only the second time in six weeks that I've had soda.
> 
> The movie itself had some really awesome parts, some really sad parts, and some parts that made me think the director did not read the book at all.
> I survived my first week of this job, and now have so much to do for class before tomorrow at 11:55pm that it will be a major achievement if I don't have a stress breakdown before then.


Glad you enjoyed the movie, and the you've survived the first week of your job.  Good luck with the class tomorrow.  



tigger813 said:


> Mom has had a rough couple of days. Yesterday she hid her face on the fireplace while opening some blinds. No broken bones but apparently she has a black eye and today she fell outside and severely sprained her wrist. She is not being cooperative for my sister or my dad and is making my poor sister go crazy! They have a difficult relationship as it is and Mom is not being very appreciative for everything my sister is doing for her. Even the OT is concerned with my mother's behavior. Hopefully she won't end up in a nursing home but if she doesn't behave that's where she will end up. They are planning on putting her at hospice level care but that is so they can get the add'l help that is necessary. If she breaks something she could set herself back several months. I just feel so bad for my sister and Dad. She knows that I can't be down there but needs to vent. Don't know how much support my brother is giving her.


Prayers going out to your mom, and your whole family.  It's so hard, and it must be so difficult to be so far away.   

Well, I didn't set a good example as coach today.  Had a 20 point roast beef sandwich for dinner, and followed that with a bowl of ice cream, a small one, but still.  I did write it all down, but am not off the a great start.  I am planning to get up and run with a friend in the am at 7.  I'll see you after that.  Have a great night.


----------



## JacksLilWench

mikamah said:


> Congrats on a good loss this week.  Just over a pound a week before your trip, is very do-able.  You might have said before, but where are you staying in disney?  I love to hear about everyone's plans.



We're staying at CBR for the first time ever..I'm so excited!  Not in one of the pirate rooms, though.  Those seem a little too much for me, unless Jack Sparrow would actually be* IN *the room and I could have my way with him   But since he's not, I can't sleep on a 2-inch pad for a week and walk around the parks, lol.


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

Hello everyone!!!!

Just a quick check in to say hello.  I am so glad this week is over.  I still have so much catching up to do at work but hopefully next week I can get a handle on it.  For now I am heading back down to the jersey shore for the day tomorrow.  This time it is going to be me and my kids and my parents.  Dh is staying home to do the yard work that we have been neglecting.  I am feeling guilty but its his choice.  I told him it would be fine but he doesnt want to push it off any longer.  

So most likely I will be MIA tomorrow.  We are going to seaside heights,NJ.  I havent been there in 2 years so I am wondering how crazy it has gotten since the Jersey Shore has filmed there and become so popular.  I will let you know if I see snookie.


----------



## Disneywedding2010

We're flying down to FL August 12th and then coming home the evening of the 16th. The plan is to take the Magical Express to the Contemporary and get our rental car from Alamo. Then we're going to meet with our sales rep and/or realtor to get our keys to the house. I also need to talk to them about getting the utilities up and running as well. 

We're going to head to the house and figure out where we are going to put everything. I'm half tempted to take a pad of paper, pen, and scotch tape and label walls so I know where its all going come October. . We're also going to do some driving around and figure out where our necessities are: Walgreens for my meds, Wally World, grocery stores, etc etc. 

I told Alan since we were staying at the Contemporary that we should take a day and go to Magic Kingdom, .

Tomorrow we are getting up early and heading to IHOP for breakfast followed by our noon pedicure appointment. Then my best friend is coming over and we're going to swim and grill out. Sunday, we're going to focus on getting the garage somewhat situated. 

Everyone have a great weekend!


----------



## dvccruiser76

Good morning everyone! It's going to be another nice one. DH and I are trying to figure out what to do today. It's not often that we have nothing planned so we're open to whichever way the wind blows us. 

I suggested the Franklin Park Zoo, but I don't think DH wants to drive an hour. There's always Bradley Palmer state park, so maybe that's an option.

I need to hit up Hallmark for their Keepsake Ornament preview weekend then I'm free.

Though now I'm tempted to go to Bed Bath and Beyond. Yesterday I got on the scale and it said I was up 4 pounds  Let's just say that I was less than pleased after working out all but 1 night this week. So I pick it up whack it and move it to a different spot on the floor, step on and now I'm down a pound. The darn thing is so tempermental, I can't stand it. It is 5 years old so maybe it's time for a new one. Does anyone know if these things have a shelf life? 



Disneywedding2010 said:


> We're flying down to FL August 12th and then coming home the evening of the 16th. The plan is to take the Magical Express to the Contemporary and get our rental car from Alamo. Then we're going to meet with our sales rep and/or realtor to get our keys to the house. I also need to talk to them about getting the utilities up and running as well.
> 
> We're going to head to the house and figure out where we are going to put everything. I'm half tempted to take a pad of paper, pen, and scotch tape and label walls so I know where its all going come October. . We're also going to do some driving around and figure out where our necessities are: Walgreens for my meds, Wally World, grocery stores, etc etc.



Well, I'm a typical anal accountant and when we moved offices, I took a layout of my office, and put it in excel to a mini scale, so if the room is 5 X 10 I had 20 X 40 little excel blocks all shaded then I could measure my furniture and color in blocks within the shaded part to see where everything would fit. 

That might be an idea if you have some furniture that may or may not fit properly. It could also give you an idea of whether or not stuff will cover a window if you shade in the windows on your sheet.

Probably too much work, but that's what I'd do


----------



## Rose&Mike

tiki23 said:


> Congrats to you, momofdjc!  Great job last week!
> 
> I was excited to see my name on the list for last week...especially since I'll probably be up this week unless I manage to drop a pound today
> 
> We had BL weigh-ins at my gym last night and it just brought my frustration with their program to a head.  You know that "I'm so angry and I don't want to make a scene so it comes out in tears" feeling?  Well, that's where I was last night.  I've had 2 trainers come and go since June, the managers of the gym have moved on to another location so basically I was feeling abandoned...and angry that I had paid for the privilege, when I could have managed what's been accomplished so far on my own. (Each BL challenge at the gym is $170 on top of the regular membership...plus the cost of additional trainer sessions at $30 a pop.)  We're half-way through this challenge and I had yet to have a meal plan or any goal consultations with a trainer and only 2 trainer sessions because the two trainers (who are now gone) were always "booked" though I hardly ever saw them at the gym.  We're also supposed to have "before" photos and a graph of our progress up on the wall for each team, and that hasn't happened either.
> 
> (Ugh...this is making me sound like a whiney complainer, and that's so not who I am... but I need to get this out so I don't work it out with a bag of cookies or Dove chocolates.)
> 
> Anyway, it came to a head last night when I realized that I was the only member of my so-called team that was there for the weigh-in and because our team once again had a new trainer, we were once again going to be last to weigh in.  I marched up to the front, struggling not to cry and told the athletic director that I was not going to wait 60-90 minutes to be the last person to weigh in, sitting in a team row all by myself.  They started asking me questions but I couldn't even answer - I just got up on the scale so I could get out of there.
> 
> And it didn't help that I was up over a pound since my last weigh-in.  Blech.
> 
> But, my new trainer did stop me on my way out of the dressing room and set up appointments for me, so maybe the situation will improve.  And today is another day.


What a frustrating experience! I hope the new trainer works out.



satorifound said:


> Ahh, thank you.    I am sore today, as I haven't been to the gym in a long time.  I am also working, but DH and I have planned to go tomorrow morning when he comes home from work. (7am) It will be a good start to my day.
> 
> I started my weight loss the last week of April.  I lost a lot quickly and now it has plateau-ed.  I have lost 9 pounds since June 3rd, so I am making progress.  I turned 40 last year and I am really feeling it.  LOL  I am going to work on staying positive.  I want to keep this off, so I know slow is better.


Glad it helped. Sometimes I'm not sure if people really want my unsolicited advice. I am 43, so it's doable--just might take a little while. I can honestly say that I am in the best shape of my life. Last winter I ran a 8:15 mile. And I think if I wouldn't have been injured this spring I would have been right around 8:00 when I did my next timed mile. I have just learned that I really have to listen to my body or sometimes it slows me down whether I want to or not.



dumbo_buddy said:


> hi everyone! sorry, no time to do personals again. lame, i know. i just walked in the house from the beach. we had a nice time. this is the beach club that is only about half a mile from my house (though i drove b/c i had all our beach stuff with us). threw thomas in the tub and of course he pooped in there!  DH got home right as that was happening and scooped him up and dressed him while i cloroxed the tub. well not even 5 min later thomas had massive diarrhea through the diaper and on the floor! GAH! cleaned him up again and now we're sitting on the couch waiting for chinese to be delivered
> 
> i'm sure you all needed me to tell you that but i bet the moms on here can remember those super fun times!
> 
> off to go lay on the couch for a little. i'm wiped!!


Oh, yes I remember those days. For about 18 months Tom had a diagnosis of "toddler diarrhea" basically meaning they ran a million tests and had no idea why he had chronic issues. It was loads of fun. I hope today is better!



dvccruiser76 said:


> What time did DS wake up? Those days are probably far off for me


I think he got up around 10:00. He had a phone call.



mommyof2Pirates said:


> Hello everyone!!!!
> 
> Just a quick check in to say hello.  I am so glad this week is over.  I still have so much catching up to do at work but hopefully next week I can get a handle on it.  For now I am heading back down to the jersey shore for the day tomorrow.  This time it is going to be me and my kids and my parents.  Dh is staying home to do the yard work that we have been neglecting.  I am feeling guilty but its his choice.  I told him it would be fine but he doesnt want to push it off any longer.
> 
> So most likely I will be MIA tomorrow.  We are going to seaside heights,NJ.  I havent been there in 2 years so I am wondering how crazy it has gotten since the Jersey Shore has filmed there and become so popular.  I will let you know if I see snookie.


Have lots of fun Lindsay!

*******
How is everyone?? 

Kathy--we are doing WIN every 3 weeks this challenge since it's shorter--I think it's every 3 weeks at least. But the time is really going by fast!

We don't have much planned this weekend. We think we are going to be putting our house on the market in a couple of weeks so we will be working on the stuff the real estate agent told us we need to do. Tomorrow is a run day--but it's a cutback week so only 6 miles. I like six miles, short and fast!

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## mikamah

dvccruiser76 said:


> In Wolfeboro or near there? Will's parents live in Moultonborough.
> 
> I took Dylan to Endicott park at 9:10, I guess they only open at 9 and we went to the park and then checked out the horses for an hour. After that the 3 of us walked to the Daily Harvest for lunch and then around town. Dylan had his 2 year appt. then we walked around town again and grabbed Liberty Sub. After Dylan went to bed I did Zumba, but I think all the walking and being outside has wiped me out b/c my heart wasn't in my workout tonight.


They're in Wakefield, I think, not far from Province Lake, and poor peoples pub.  It's a small campground, called Woodman Lake, and it's on a little stream/lake that's sort of dried up.  michael's excited to go.  We might fish, and my sister called last night and their neighbors 10 yo grandson is there this weekend, so he might be able to chum around with him. It's small and quiet,  so this year I'll let him ride his bike around on his own. 
You guys are so good about getting out and walking.  Endicott park is perfect for Dylan.  Michael's not happy with the new playground, not as much fun as the old one for the big kids. 



JacksLilWench said:


> We're staying at CBR for the first time ever..I'm so excited!  Not in one of the pirate rooms, though.  Those seem a little too much for me, unless Jack Sparrow would actually be* IN *the room and I could have my way with him   But since he's not, I can't sleep on a 2-inch pad for a week and walk around the parks, lol.


Now I'd pay extra for a moderate if jack Sparrow would be there.  Heck, I'd pay deluxe prices.  So excited for you.  Thanks for not just pointing out your clippie that I saw today.  I'm so observant some times. 



mommyof2Pirates said:


> Hello everyone!!!!
> 
> Just a quick check in to say hello.  I am so glad this week is over.  I still have so much catching up to do at work but hopefully next week I can get a handle on it.  For now I am heading back down to the jersey shore for the day tomorrow.  This time it is going to be me and my kids and my parents.  Dh is staying home to do the yard work that we have been neglecting.  I am feeling guilty but its his choice.  I told him it would be fine but he doesnt want to push it off any longer.
> 
> So most likely I will be MIA tomorrow.  We are going to seaside heights,NJ.  I havent been there in 2 years so I am wondering how crazy it has gotten since the Jersey Shore has filmed there and become so popular.  I will let you know if I see snookie.


Have a fabulous time at the beach!  It's a beautiful beach day here!!



Disneywedding2010 said:


> We're flying down to FL August 12th and then coming home the evening of the 16th. The plan is to take the Magical Express to the Contemporary and get our rental car from Alamo. Then we're going to meet with our sales rep and/or realtor to get our keys to the house. I also need to talk to them about getting the utilities up and running as well.
> 
> We're going to head to the house and figure out where we are going to put everything. I'm half tempted to take a pad of paper, pen, and scotch tape and label walls so I know where its all going come October. . We're also going to do some driving around and figure out where our necessities are: Walgreens for my meds, Wally World, grocery stores, etc etc.
> 
> I told Alan since we were staying at the Contemporary that we should take a day and go to Magic Kingdom, .
> 
> Tomorrow we are getting up early and heading to IHOP for breakfast followed by our noon pedicure appointment. Then my best friend is coming over and we're going to swim and grill out. Sunday, we're going to focus on getting the garage somewhat situated.
> 
> Everyone have a great weekend!


Enjoy your pedicures today.  I think you both deserve a day at MK on that trip to unwind, and relax with all that is going on with the move.  I hope you can work it in.



dvccruiser76 said:


> Good morning everyone! It's going to be another nice one. DH and I are trying to figure out what to do today. It's not often that we have nothing planned so we're open to whichever way the wind blows us.
> 
> I suggested the Franklin Park Zoo, but I don't think DH wants to drive an hour. There's always Bradley Palmer state park, so maybe that's an option.
> 
> I need to hit up Hallmark for their Keepsake Ornament preview weekend then I'm free.
> 
> Though now I'm tempted to go to Bed Bath and Beyond. Yesterday I got on the scale and it said I was up 4 pounds  Let's just say that I was less than pleased after working out all but 1 night this week. So I pick it up whack it and move it to a different spot on the floor, step on and now I'm down a pound. The darn thing is so tempermental, I can't stand it. It is 5 years old so maybe it's time for a new one. Does anyone know if these things have a shelf life?


Bummer on the scale.  I got a new one when mine was acting up like that too, but the one I have now just needed a new battery when it was acting funny.  
It's a gorgeous day here.  I've never been to Franklin Park zoo.  It's further, but the Roger Williams Zoo in Providence is beautiful, and there's a big common/park area to picnic on too.  Enjoy your day!!



Rose&Mike said:


> Kathy--we are doing WIN every 3 weeks this challenge since it's shorter--I think it's every 3 weeks at least. But the time is really going by fast!
> 
> We don't have much planned this weekend. We think we are going to be putting our house on the market in a couple of weeks so we will be working on the stuff the real estate agent told us we need to do. Tomorrow is a run day--but it's a cutback week so only 6 miles. I like six miles, short and fast!


Thanks again Rose for the Win info.  I'm so out of it, and haven't been here as much as I'd like.  I'm glad I am coaching this week and will be able to catch up and hope to keep up for the next few weeks.  
*Only* 6 miles.  I wonder if I will ever be able to say, I *only* did 6 miles.    Hope you enjoy your weekend. 

Good morning everyone!!  How's  your weekend going so far?  Get that extra glass of water in today, take the stairs, and park a little farther when you go to a store.  Let's take those little steps today to make us a little healthier tomorrow. 

I ran/walked with my friend this morning and we did 6.8 miles.  Its feels great now that it's over.  I hadn't run since sunday, and the only other day I exercised this week was thursday when we walked and played tennis.  I'll need to do something tomorrow. 
We're heading to my sisters camp shortly and I'll bring my running stuff, and either run or walk in the am.  I'm bringing the beergaritas, and plan to keep myself in control.  

If I have wifi there, I'll catch up tomorrow morning, other wise, I'll pop on her friends computer quick tonight to post tomorrow's qotd.  I wonder what the question will be if it's influenced by the beergaritas. 

Have a fabulous weekend everyone!


----------



## mikamah

Thought I'd go with a fun question today, and get some ideas for fun movies at the same time.  We just watched the first Pirates of the Carribean movie, and loved it, and have the others coming on netflix.  

Saturday 7/16/11 QOTD- What is your favorite movie or series of movies of all time?   What is your favorite Disney movie it your favorite is not a disney movie?  If your kids or parents are handy, what are their favorites?  

I love Sleepless in Seattle.  Have watched it a ton of times.  My favorite disney movie is a tie between Up and Toy Story 3.  Loved them both.   Ds's favorite movie is The DIary of a Wimpy kid. 

Have a great day!!!


----------



## bellebookworm9

mikamah said:


> Saturday 7/16/11 QOTD- What is your favorite movie or series of movies of all time?   What is your favorite Disney movie it your favorite is not a disney movie?  If your kids or parents are handy, what are their favorites?



I don't have just one favorite movie, so here are a few that I love that come to mind.
-The Sound of Music
-Beauty and the Beast
-The Lion King
-Harry Potter and the Half Blood Prince
-Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows Part 1
-Enchanted
-27 Dresses


----------



## SettinSail

My scale showed another .5 down today  So, my week of eating VERY carefully did pay off after all with a total of one pound loss - I'm happy with that, that is good for me at this stage/age!  However, it is still weight that I put back on at the end of June and I need to lose one more pound to be back to my lowest of this challenge.  Yesterday and today I walked 3 miles and that's just all I feel like doing for exercise.  Will try to get into the Y Sunday or Monday.



satorifound said:


> I have been feeling so depressed this round of trying to lose weight.  It feels like it is coming off so slowly.





satorifound said:


> I have lost 9 pounds since June 3rd, so I am making progress.



WHAT!!!???   You have lost 9 pounds in 6 weeks and you are frustruated?  I would be delighted!!!   You are doing AWESOME
I take back my post from yesterday - we are not in the same boat - I don't even think we are in the same lake  Seriously, whatever you are doing, keep it up  I have been at this for 17 months and have "only" been able to lose 29 pounds.   I am so jealous of your success



dvccruiser76 said:


> So I pick it up whack it and move it to a different spot on the floor, step on and now I'm down a pound. The darn thing is so tempermental, I can't stand it. It is 5 years old so maybe it's time for a new one. Does anyone know if these things have a shelf life?



I've been wondering the same thing about this old scale I am borrowing.  I feel so much better and I am looking better in my clothes but the darn scale does not show any difference, it keeps going up & down between the same 2 lbs.  Can't wait to have my new scale back again when all our stuff arrives from Germany.



mikamah said:


> Saturday 7/16/11 QOTD- What is your favorite movie or series of movies of all time?   What is your favorite Disney movie it your favorite is not a disney movie?  If your kids or parents are handy, what are their favorites?



My favorite movie of all time is Gone With the Wind.  I also love The Color Purple.  I know DH's favs are Tombstone, A River Tuns Through It and Legends of the Fall.  DS is still at camp but I am picking him up this afternoon   My favorite Disney movie would be any of the Toy Stories

Tracey, sorry to hear about your Mom.  My sister fell on her (broken) arm in the yard yesterday trying to take Mom's dog out.  My younger sister & I feel like we have 3 kids on our hands: Mom, Dad and my older Sister!

Christina, good luck with your move!  It sounds so exciting!  I love to hear all the plans you are carrying out.

For all you HP fans, my FB page has been filled with people in costumes, making butterbeer, etc, etc.   Glad you (for the most part) enjoyed the movie!

Kathy, have fun this weekend and watch the beergaritas!

Rose, good luck getting your house ready to go on the market.  Hope it is a stress-free experience for you

Nancy - OMG I never handled poopie very well  I think I have blacked out those days  I know you were glad when DH arrived home!

Lindsay, enjoy your day at the shore

Hello to everyone else

My Dad got moved to a private room yesterday and hopefully will be coming home soon.  He was very confused this morning and didn't know where he was !  The fluid on his heart was determined to be caused by a virus.  It's interesting that all this mental stuff is happening at the same time.  I'm glad that it's being seen by the medical professionals who can help him.  I don't know how much of this my Mom has seen at home and not told anyone

Have a great weekend

Shawn


----------



## JacksLilWench

Hahahaha, I don't blame you for it, I do that all the time!  I'm just so not as observant as I should be!



mikamah said:


> Saturday 7/16/11 QOTD- What is your favorite movie or series of movies of all time?   What is your favorite Disney movie it your favorite is not a disney movie?  If your kids or parents are handy, what are their favorites?



My favorite series would have to be the POTC 1-4...except for 3.  That one was way too long and convoluted and hard to follow.  I REALLY didn't like it at all, even though I did cry in the theatre when *(SPOILER ALERT!)* Will died.  My second favorite series would definitely be TS.  I love Buzz and Woody!


----------



## tiki23

glss1/2fll said:


> tiki23- Sorry that gym is so frustrating for you. Hopefully this trainer will stick around and you'll see fabulous results.
> 
> In excellent news, I resisted chocolate covered almonds for the entire week!  Thanks for making me take the pledge!



Thanks for the hug - and great job on the almonds!  I need to follow your lead with the huge back of Costco trailmix that is always at work. 



dvccruiser76 said:


> Sorry the gym isn't helping. Can you complain to management or new management since the old one is gone? Maybe corporate? It sounds like a lot extra to pay if it isn't doing what you were promised it would do and include.



Thanks for your reply.  I sent an email to the owner and the new athletic director at the local club. 



mikamah said:


> Such a bummer on the challenge, but I hope the new trainer will step up to the plate.  You're not a whiney complainer, we're here to listen, and you are so right, better to get it all out, rather than stuff it down with food.  Though I love me some Dove. But I digress.  Hope things improve for you.
> 
> *I'm trying to write it before I bite it, and I know that will help to some degree keep me in control.  *
> 
> It's so frustrating how slow it comes off as we get older, but I'm with you thinking I want to keep it off this time, and I know that in order to do this, I need to make this a lifestyle I can live with......All those small steps will add up.  It is a learning process too as to what foods to order, and figuring out where you can cut back on calories.


Thanks!   on the Dove Love...love me some of those little yummies.  GREAT advice and comments. 



Rose&Mike said:


> What a frustrating experience! I hope the new trainer works out.


Thanks, Rose! 

I have hope for the new trainer - he's a nice kid and I overheard him say to another trainer that if he wanted to be successful and help people that he needs to focus on what his clients need. 

I'm over my pity party - thanks for all of your support!  It's all me, all the time - I gotta want it, write it down and make it happen.


----------



## bellebookworm9

Just wanted to say that I took my measurements today and I was very pleased with the results: I've lost 5.5 inches total since the challenge started, with the majority of that being from my waist (4.75 inches!  ). I lost a little bit from everywhere else for the first time, but my arms are somehow still .5 inch bigger than when we started, though less than 3 weeks ago.


----------



## tigger813

UGH!!!! My sister called while I was at work following the ambulance to the hospital. Mom couldn't get up and Dad's legs gave out again. It does look like she broke her wrist and they are being on the safe side and checking her hip. My nephew is at the house with my dad. I suspect she will be there a day or two. My sister said we have no choice but to look into assisted living as it's just not safe for them at the house anymore. And the worst part is that they had to cut off my mom's wedding ring that she has never had off in the almost 50 years they have been married. She cried but then stopped. 

I feel so sorry for my sister and what she is having to deal with. She knows that I can't be there. She is just overly frustrated and my mother is being awful towards her. 

Had a nice morning at work with 2 of my favorite clients! Came home and called my sister and then made lunch. We are off to Harry Potter in about 30 minutes. We will have to stand in line for at least an hour for seats if we want to sit together. I'm so excited! I had better go and get my tissues to put in my bag!

Off to see some friends after the movie. Need to brush my teeth and finish getting ready!

TTFN


----------



## Rose&Mike

Shawn & Tracey-- for all the parent stuff.


----------



## satorifound

Every other time I have worked at losing weight I lose about 3 pounds a week.  I don't mean to sound ungrateful, but sometimes I just want to pig out.  Even more so when the scale moves so slowly.  (I even quit my diet soda this round, I REALLY miss it, STILL.)  I have been dieting this time since the end of April, I think it was.  

On another note...  I made it to the gym today.  Yay!  LOL  The gym definitely helps the pounds come off quicker.  Now I am hot and pooped so I am relaxing enjoying a BIG glass of water. 





SettinSail said:


> WHAT!!!???   You have lost 9 pounds in 6 weeks and you are frustruated?  I would be delighted!!!   You are doing AWESOME
> I take back my post from yesterday - we are not in the same boat - I don't even think we are in the same lake  Seriously, whatever you are doing, keep it up  I have been at this for 17 months and have "only" been able to lose 29 pounds.   I am so jealous of your success


----------



## Adlergray

I'm at 9mth pp and I still have 30lbs to get back to my pre-baby weight


----------



## cclovesdis

Hi Everyone!

I've been reading and having a hard time posting, so I apologize for seeming like I am MIA. 

Thanks for all the congrats and support!  I saw a great number on the scale this week and I am very happy.  I am less than 1/2 a pound from my starting weight at WW too!  I am hoping for another good loss this week. 

Rose: I keep thinking about taking a calcium supplement. I may have to take it at lunch, which means I'll likely never remember.  There is something about one of the other meds that I take and calcium supplements. I should clarify that and then make a schedule. I don't have any symptoms after drinking milk, so I have to remember to have a glass every morning.

I am planning to change up breakfast and have a veggie omelet tomorrow morning. We have lots of veggies in the house from our crop share agreement and we have started picking produce from our garden! 

Tomorrow, we are planning to have family dinner. Aka, pasta and 3-meat sauce. I talked to my parents about how it isn't really on my diet and they were really good about it. I suggested having sauce over broccoli and they loved the idea! I figured we have plenty in the freezer and I love broccoli, so why not? But, it gets even better. We have fresh broccoli from our crop share agreement in the fridge and mom offerred to cook that for me! 

My big plan for tomorrow is to work on the basement. I am planning to have a garage sale in a few weeks and I need to start organizing by price. My sister is going to help me. I'm thinking my mom will too, especially since she is the one who wants the basement much less covered in stuff we don't need. I don't mind parting with it, but I'd keep it if it wasn't taking up lots and LOTS of space. 

Well, I'm all ed out for the night. It's great to be in a great mood! Oh, one more thing. My parents, my sister, my BIL, and I went out to dinner tonight to a pizza place. I ordered a personal pizza which was listed on the menu as a "personal pita pizza" so I expected it to be on a pita. It wasn't, but it was pita sized, and I only ate half!  I also had a side salad.  This is a huge NSV for me!

QOTD: I love Disney movies most of all. Beauty and the Beast is probably my favorite, although everything else is a close second.  All the Harry Potter movies are my non-Disney faves.

Have a great, OP day tomorrow everyone!


----------



## Rose&Mike

Adlergray said:


> I'm at 9mth pp and I still have 30lbs to get back to my pre-baby weight



Welcome! Pm donac your starting weight. Regular weigh in days are Fridays. Read the first page of this thread and let us know if you have any questions.

You are welcome to jump in and introduce yourself or answer any of the Questions of the day.


----------



## satorifound

Adlergray said:


> I'm at 9mth pp and I still have 30lbs to get back to my pre-baby weight



Welcome!


----------



## donac

Good Sunday morning everyone. 

Welcome Aldergray

Been working on painting the house.  It is all prep work and it is slow but I keep telling myself that it needs to be done.  I am also worried that it is supposed to get really hot this week.  When it is too hot we can't paint because it takes too much out of us and the paint dries too fast.  

Favorite movies.  I think it is too many to count. 

Apollo 13 ( I watch it at least 3 times a year
Many musicals 

Favorite series Indiana Jones and Star Wars 

Favorite Disney 101 Dalmations (original) Parent Trap (both) and most of the newer ones from Beauty and the Beast and on including most of the Pixar movies. 

May go see a local version of South Pacific today.  My friend did the scenery for it. 

Have a happy and healthy day.


----------



## mikamah

Good morning everyone!!  Hope you're all enjoying your weekends. 

We're in a little country store with free wi-fi near my sisters camp, so I only have a minute.  I couldn't get on at her campground, but we'll be home later this afternoon.  Sorry I've been absent this weekend.  

*Sunday 7/17/11 qotd- What are your favorite summer fruits and summer vegetables.  Do you have any special fruits or vegies that are native to your area that you love? *

Have a great day everyone!!!


----------



## tigger813

Good morning,

Waiting for word on my mom though I know she was being admitted. I texted my sister a while ago and am waiting to hear back from her.

Spent the morning outside watching the local Triathalon go by. We always end up with 10-15 people gathered on our lawn. It's fun and we are out there about 90 minutes. Just came in and cleaned up a bit and then I'll start making food for our company at noon. Today will just be a snack type day. 

Tomorrow is the beginning of my new workout and health kick! I will be getting up early and doing a WATP DVD. Later in the day I will do some elliptical work. I have 2 months until my next 5K and I want to be ready for it! Just found out that my neighbor is the race director!

Drinking lots of water today as I will also be having some more adult Butterbeer and homemade pizza, enchiladas, chips and salad. We will also be watching the Women's World Cup soccer game! I'm already wearing my jersey already!

Time to get cooking. I may also make some chicken and eggplant roll-ups with pesto and mozzarella!

TTFN


----------



## lisah0711

Good morning all!  

Been a little MIA lately due to a visit from a stomach virus but I am feeling much better now.

Friday 7/15/11 QOTD- Name something positive you have done or are doing more regularly during this challenge. Maybe you're exercising more, or journalling your food. Maybe it's as simple as you are thinking more about what you are putting in your mouth. You may think about that ice cream, and still choose to eat it like I've been doing, but you're still thinking about it, so that is positive. I know we all have made some positive changes. Let's share and celebrate them. 

The number one positive change I've made this challenge is kicking the Diet Coke habit.  This is a biggie for me because I consume an awful lot of the stuff.  The first week was a bit bad but it hasn't been as bad as I thought it would be.  I still do caffeine and I had several regular sodas to get me over the hump but actually water tastes the best.  I haven't noticed any change in the number on the scale but I do feel better so that is a plus.  

*Sue,* glad you got to enjoy a relaxing day yesterday!  

Saturday 7/16/11 QOTD- What is your favorite movie or series of movies of all time?   What is your favorite Disney movie it your favorite is not a disney movie?  If your kids or parents are handy, what are their favorites?

Favorite movie/series of all time is Pride and Prejudice -- the one from the 90's with Colin Firth.    Pirates is a very close second there.  I love the Toy Story movies and any Pixar really, too.



SettinSail said:


> My scale showed another .5 down today  So, my week of eating VERY carefully did pay off after all with a total of one pound loss - I'm happy with that, that is good for me at this stage/age!  However, it is still weight that I put back on at the end of June and I need to lose one more pound to be back to my lowest of this challenge.  Yesterday and today I walked 3 miles and that's just all I feel like doing for exercise.  Will try to get into the Y Sunday or Monday.
> 
> Yay for another loss!    You'll be at that low before you know it!  Plus you've had a very stressful week this week so you deserve an extra pat on the back.    Glad that your Dad is improving.  Can you hire some teen to drive your sister around?
> 
> *tiki,* I'm glad that you spoke up about the trainer issue.  That is so no fair!    Sounds like you are doing a good job of making the best of it.
> 
> 
> 
> bellebookworm9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just wanted to say that I took my measurements today and I was very pleased with the results: I've lost 5.5 inches total since the challenge started, with the majority of that being from my waist (4.75 inches!  ). I lost a little bit from everywhere else for the first time, but my arms are somehow still .5 inch bigger than when we started, though less than 3 weeks ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is one of the wonderful things about WIN!  It's another way to show your success!
> 
> *Tracey,* sorry about your Mom.    I think things will improve for everyone when they go to assisted living.  They can get some more help and your family can get a breather and just be there for them without all the other stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> Adlergray said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm at 9mth pp and I still have 30lbs to get back to my pre-baby weight
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Adlergray!
> 
> *CC,* glad that you had a great week!
> 
> Have a great day all!
Click to expand...


----------



## SettinSail

mikamah said:


> *Sunday 7/17/11 qotd- What are your favorite summer fruits and summer vegetables.  Do you have any special fruits or vegies that are native to your area that you love? *



Fresh Summer tomatoes and peaches are my favorites.  Of course a sliced tomato sandwich with mayo and peaches with cream are the best ways to enjoy them  Actually I am a big fan of bruschetta too, yum.

Kathy, sounds like you are having a fun weekend.

Tracey, we are watching the US Women here too  Can not imagine that Japan would win soccer???   That just does not sound right.
Hope you get good news from your sister.

Lisa, thanks for the encouragement  I  Colin Firth too, Pride & Predjudice and Bridget Jones' Diary!

Dona, don't work too hard in the heat !!!

CC, what a positive, upbeat post  I am glad things are going well for you

 Adlergray!

My Dad was released to go home yesterday.  He needs to eat heart healthy food and he was told to weigh himself every day.  He was not told to lose any weight but he was told to take immediate action if the scale goes up by 3pounds and to make a Dr appt if it goes up by 5 lbs.  I thought that was interesting.  I hope my Mom heard that right.  I'm going out to buy them a scale today and I will research some heart healthy recipies and make them some food for the week.   Enjoy your Sunday!

Shawn


----------



## tigger813

Talked to my sister awhile ago. They are changing some of Mom's meds especially the breakthrough main meds to something that may not cause her to be so sleepy all the time. I talked to Mom briefly as she was falling asleep. 

She will probably have to have surgery on her wrist but we will know more tomorrow. My aunt, Mom's youngest sister, will be arriving on Thursday for a visit. She is a minister and a very calm person so hopefully she will be able to help with Mom. My poor sister is at her wit's end right now. I don't know when I will have to go down. I am supposed to run a 5K at the end of September so hopefully it won't conflict with that. We may be packing up their house and putting stuff in storage and  renting out their house. That's the best thing at least for now. It is not safe for them to be living alone. My dad is having a lot of issues with his legs but I'm sure a lot of it is the stress of taking care of my mom. He slept well last night and felt pretty good this morning.

Brian was cleaning out his computer and now has to find a replacement part that just blew! Guess he will be running into work now to pick something up. Girls are watching tv in our room.

We have lots of leftovers in the fridge from our company today. I have enchiladas, pizza and roll-ups that I can have today and tomorrow. 

Watching the Women's World Cup game and I think I'll place some games now too!

TTFN


----------



## Disneywedding2010

*Mikamah* - I'm almost positive we can work in that day at Magic Kingdom while we are down. This trip originally was our house hunting trip so we were going to be pretty busy. However, now with that not being the case I'm sure we can squeeze in some Disney fun . 

I've had like 5 people ask me "Oh well you'll live so close to Disney now are you keeping your DVC?" Uh yeah definately! Then they just give me this really weird look . Why would I get rid of something that is already paid for? 

Alan's taken some stuff over to my mom's house and done a few things for her. Now, he's vacuuming and using the mean green to get spots out of the carpet. I need to eat something and I'm hoping I can get him to help me start on the garage. 

I want to watch Princess & the frog later . I'd have to say out of the new Disney movies that is one of my faves.


----------



## dvccruiser76

Hi everyone! Had a pretty good weekend. Yesterday was beautiful out. We ended up going to Bradley Palmer State Park and DS loved it  They have a small wading pool for the kiddies with a umbrella that sprays water around it. He is such a little fishie. We also packed a picnic lunch and DS had a ham and cheese sandwich with us. Nice that he's eating more and more big people food each day. Tried baked beans tonight but he wasn't feeling it.  Though he did have a lot of gas tonight, so maybe he ate more than I thought  

Anyway, the three of us did a 2 mile walk in the park after our picnic and DS fell asleep in the stroller which is rare for him, so we let him nap in the shade while I laid down and DH read his book. We woke him up after about an hour and he was practically jumping out of his stoller to go for a swim. 

He must have had a fun day b/c he slept until 7:30 this morning, which is rare for him. 

Today we went to a couple of open houses while my mother watched DS then we went to see Transformers, which I really enjoyed. I made steak tips, corn on the cob and baked beans tonight for dinner and now I'm gearing up to do my Wii Free Step and watch part of HP and the Deathly Hallows 1, so I'm ready for HP next week. 

Hope everyone had a great weekend 




Rose&Mike said:


> I think he got up around 10:00. He had a phone call.
> 
> We don't have much planned this weekend. We think we are going to be putting our house on the market in a couple of weeks so we will be working on the stuff the real estate agent told us we need to do. Tomorrow is a run day--but it's a cutback week so only 6 miles. I like six miles, short and fast!



Did you end up doing anything together after he woke up?

Ours is on the market too. Hope you have good luck. Where are you planning to move to? We had an open house today, but no one showed. Our agent thinks it may have been too nice out and that people must have been hitting the beach 



mikamah said:


> They're in Wakefield, I think, not far from Province Lake, and poor peoples pub.  It's a small campground, called Woodman Lake, and it's on a little stream/lake that's sort of dried up.  michael's excited to go.  We might fish, and my sister called last night and their neighbors 10 yo grandson is there this weekend, so he might be able to chum around with him. It's small and quiet,  so this year I'll let him ride his bike around on his own.
> 
> *My BFF has a summer house in Wakefield. I'm not sure where, but they seem to enjoy it. Hope you have a great time. *
> 
> You guys are so good about getting out and walking.  Endicott park is perfect for Dylan.  Michael's not happy with the new playground, not as much fun as the old one for the big kids.
> *
> Yeah, it looks like they are going to put a big structure in the center for the bigger kids. Maybe he'll enjoy it once they're done. It's kind of roped off, so I'm not sure when they plan on doing the work. *
> 
> Bummer on the scale.  I got a new one when mine was acting up like that too, but the one I have now just needed a new battery when it was acting funny.
> 
> *What*  *I never even thought of that. Maybe mine runs on batteries too* * I need to go check this out once I'm done posting.*
> 
> It's a gorgeous day here.  I've never been to Franklin Park zoo.  It's further, but the Roger Williams Zoo in Providence is beautiful, and there's a big common/park area to picnic on too.  Enjoy your day!!



That was the other park that I was thinking about. I need to plan a trip there some weekend. 



mikamah said:


> Saturday 7/16/11 QOTD- What is your favorite movie or series of movies of all time?   What is your favorite Disney movie it your favorite is not a disney movie?  If your kids or parents are handy, what are their favorites?



I'd have to go with the Wizard of Oz for non-Disney and Beauty and the Beast for Disney.

Though I also enjoyed City of Angels as a good chick flick. 



SettinSail said:


> My Dad got moved to a private room yesterday and hopefully will be coming home soon.  He was very confused this morning and didn't know where he was !  The fluid on his heart was determined to be caused by a virus.  It's interesting that all this mental stuff is happening at the same time.  I'm glad that it's being seen by the medical professionals who can help him.  I don't know how much of this my Mom has seen at home and not told anyone



Hi Shawn, glad to hear that your dad is doing better, hope he feels back to normal soon 



JacksLilWench said:


> My favorite series would have to be the POTC 1-4...except for 3.  That one was way too long and convoluted and hard to follow.  I REALLY didn't like it at all, even though I did cry in the theatre when *(SPOILER ALERT!)* Will died.



Okay I think I must have been out to lunch, when did Will die? I was wondering where the 2 of them were in POTC 4. I need to go back and watch. Maybe I missed part 3???



tiki23 said:


> Thanks for your reply.  I sent an email to the owner and the new athletic director at the local club.



Great, did you get a response yet?



bellebookworm9 said:


> Just wanted to say that I took my measurements today and I was very pleased with the results: I've lost 5.5 inches total since the challenge started, with the majority of that being from my waist (4.75 inches!  ). I lost a little bit from everywhere else for the first time, but my arms are somehow still .5 inch bigger than when we started, though less than 3 weeks ago.



Sweet  Nice work, that must feel great!



tigger813 said:


> UGH!!!! My sister called while I was at work following the ambulance to the hospital. Mom couldn't get up and Dad's legs gave out again. It does look like she broke her wrist and they are being on the safe side and checking her hip. My nephew is at the house with my dad. I suspect she will be there a day or two. My sister said we have no choice but to look into assisted living as it's just not safe for them at the house anymore. And the worst part is that they had to cut off my mom's wedding ring that she has never had off in the almost 50 years they have been married. She cried but then stopped.



Sorry to hear that your mother isn't doing well  I hope your sister is doing okay too. 



Adlergray said:


> I'm at 9mth pp and I still have 30lbs to get back to my pre-baby weight



Sure thing 



mikamah said:


> *Sunday 7/17/11 qotd- What are your favorite summer fruits and summer vegetables.  Do you have any special fruits or vegies that are native to your area that you love? *



I enjoy seedless grapes in the freezer and corn on the cob. We had our first taste of corn on the cob tonight with dinner 


Hi Lisa  How was your weekend? 



Disneywedding2010 said:


> I've had like 5 people ask me "Oh well you'll live so close to Disney now are you keeping your DVC?" Uh yeah definately! Then they just give me this really weird look . Why would I get rid of something that is already paid for?



Hmmmm... good question, I had to think about that for a bit. Then I realized that there's always HH, VB, DL, etc. Would you still use it to stay on property for weeks at a time?


----------



## mikamah

bellebookworm9 said:


> I don't have just one favorite movie, so here are a few that I love that come to mind.
> -The Sound of Music
> -Beauty and the Beast
> -The Lion King
> -Harry Potter and the Half Blood Prince
> -Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows Part 1
> -Enchanted
> -27 Dresses


I loved Enchanted too.  I rented it on On demand one night after ds went to bed, thinking he wouldn't like it, but after I saw it, i figured he would, so we recently watched it together, and he did love it too.  



SettinSail said:


> My scale showed another .5 down today  So, my week of eating VERY carefully did pay off after all with a total of one pound loss - I'm happy with that, that is good for me at this stage/age!  However, it is still weight that I put back on at the end of June and I need to lose one more pound to be back to my lowest of this challenge.  Yesterday and today I walked 3 miles and that's just all I feel like doing for exercise.  Will try to get into the Y Sunday or Monday.


congrats on the loss in your stressful week, that's a huge success.  



JacksLilWench said:


> My favorite series would have to be the POTC 1-4...except for 3.  That one was way too long and convoluted and hard to follow.  I REALLY didn't like it at all, even though I did cry in the theatre when *(SPOILER ALERT!)* Will died.  My second favorite series would definitely be TS.  I love Buzz and Woody!


They are great movies.  Ds was finally ready for them, and we just watched the second movie today and will get the 3rd on wed from netflix.  I just looked to see if #4 was still in theaters, but it's not.  Bummer.  Maybe it will come to one of the smaller theaters around here.  



tiki23 said:


> I have hope for the new trainer - he's a nice kid and I overheard him say to another trainer that if he wanted to be successful and help people that he needs to focus on what his clients need.
> 
> I gotta want it, write it down and make it happen.


That comment by the trainer sounds promising.  Love your quote.  We all want it, and we all can make it  happen.



bellebookworm9 said:


> Just wanted to say that I took my measurements today and I was very pleased with the results: I've lost 5.5 inches total since the challenge started, with the majority of that being from my waist (4.75 inches!  ). I lost a little bit from everywhere else for the first time, but my arms are somehow still .5 inch bigger than when we started, though less than 3 weeks ago.


  Nice loss of inches!!



tigger813 said:


> We are off to Harry Potter in about 30 minutes. We will have to stand in line for at least an hour for seats if we want to sit together. I'm so excited! I had better go and get my tissues to put in my bag!


How did you and the girls like the movie?  I'm hoping michael will be interested in reading the books some day soon and we can read them together. 



satorifound said:


> On another note...  I made it to the gym today.  Yay!  LOL  The gym definitely helps the pounds come off quicker.  Now I am hot and pooped so I am relaxing enjoying a BIG glass of water.


Nice job getting to the gym!!



Adlergray said:


> I'm at 9mth pp and I still have 30lbs to get back to my pre-baby weight


Welcome to the challenge.  Like Rose said, ask any questions, and tell us a little about yourself.  Congrats on your son!  9 months is such a fun age. 



cclovesdis said:


> Thanks for all the congrats and support!  I saw a great number on the scale this week and I am very happy.  I am less than 1/2 a pound from my starting weight at WW too!  I am hoping for another good loss this week.
> 
> My big plan for tomorrow is to work on the basement. I am planning to have a garage sale in a few weeks and I need to start organizing by price. My sister is going to help me. I'm thinking my mom will too, especially since she is the one who wants the basement much less covered in stuff we don't need. I don't mind parting with it, but I'd keep it if it wasn't taking up lots and LOTS of space.


So happy you're doing so well, CC.  I haven't been posting here as much as I would like either.  Busy summer, flying by so fast.  But bringing you closer to your disney trip!!  How many days?  Hope the basement cleaning went well. 




Rose&Mike said:


> Welcome! Pm donac your starting weight. Regular weigh in days are Fridays. Read the first page of this thread and let us know if you have any questions.
> 
> You are welcome to jump in and introduce yourself or answer any of the Questions of the day.


Thanks, Rose.  



donac said:


> Been working on painting the house.  It is all prep work and it is slow but I keep telling myself that it needs to be done.  I am also worried that it is supposed to get really hot this week.  When it is too hot we can't paint because it takes too much out of us and the paint dries too fast.  .


I am always so impressed with all you do.  It does look like a hot week ahead all around.  But when I'm sweating, i'm going to think about Connie since I just saw 110 degrees in phoenix on the weather map.  



mikamah said:


> *Sunday 7/17/11 qotd- What are your favorite summer fruits and summer vegetables.  Do you have any special fruits or vegies that are native to your area that you love? *


I love fresh tomatoes and corn on the cob.  Berries when they are fresh are great too, but I missed the local strawberries in june this year.  We were going to stop at the "vegetable truck" on the way home from my sisters camp that's always parked on rte 16 as we leave her area, but it wasn't open.  I was bummed.  



lisah0711 said:


> Been a little MIA lately due to a visit from a stomach virus but I am feeling much better now.
> 
> The number one positive change I've made this challenge is kicking the Diet Coke habit.  This is a biggie for me because I consume an awful lot of the stuff.  The first week was a bit bad but it hasn't been as bad as I thought it would be.  I still do caffeine and I had several regular sodas to get me over the hump but actually water tastes the best.  I haven't noticed any change in the number on the scale but I do feel better so that is a plus.


Glad you're feeling better, Lisa.  That's great you've kicked the diet coke habit.  It isn't easy to do. 



SettinSail said:


> My Dad was released to go home yesterday.  He needs to eat heart healthy food and he was told to weigh himself every day.  He was not told to lose any weight but he was told to take immediate action if the scale goes up by 3pounds and to make a Dr appt if it goes up by 5 lbs.  I thought that was interesting.  I hope my Mom heard that right.  I'm going out to buy them a scale today and I will research some heart healthy recipies and make them some food for the week.   Enjoy your Sunday!


Glad to hear your Dad is doing well and able to come home.  Hopefully the confusion will improve when he's comfortable in his own home.  Usually when they are watching the weight so closely, they're concerned with any fluid building up too quickly, and maybe that's why they want him to keep an eye on his weight.  Glad to hear it was a viral infection and not something more serious, though that is serious enough.  Hope he's back to himself soon.  And a big hug for you and all you're dealing with, with the sister too.   I think you might need some beergaritas. 



tigger813 said:


> She will probably have to have surgery on her wrist but we will know more tomorrow. My aunt, Mom's youngest sister, will be arriving on Thursday for a visit. She is a minister and a very calm person so hopefully she will be able to help with Mom. My poor sister is at her wit's end right now. I don't know when I will have to go down. I am supposed to run a 5K at the end of September so hopefully it won't conflict with that. We may be packing up their house and putting stuff in storage and  renting out their house. That's the best thing at least for now. It is not safe for them to be living alone. My dad is having a lot of issues with his legs but I'm sure a lot of it is the stress of taking care of my mom. He slept well last night and felt pretty good this morning.


Sending prayers and good wishes your way.  It's so hard to be far away, and it's so hard for your sister to be taking the brunt of it all.  Hang in there.   



Disneywedding2010 said:


> *Mikamah* - I'm almost positive we can work in that day at Magic Kingdom while we are down. This trip originally was our house hunting trip so we were going to be pretty busy. However, now with that not being the case I'm sure we can squeeze in some Disney fun .
> 
> I've had like 5 people ask me "Oh well you'll live so close to Disney now are you keeping your DVC?" Uh yeah definately! Then they just give me this really weird look . Why would I get rid of something that is already paid for?


Yay for a MK day!!  I can't imagine I'd sell my dvc either if i was in your boat.  It just makes for an easier trip to get to wdw for your vacation.  

Good evening.  We had a fun weekend in NH.  There was a 10 yo boy next door that ds hung out with most of the weekend, biking, fishing, and playing ladder ball.  We did smores, and beergaritas, which while they don't necessarily go well together, you can easily space them out over the evening and indulge a little too much if you try.  Oh well, I did take a walk this morning, and though I didn't journal while away, started once we got home.  

I'm just doing laundry, and think I'll go to bed early.  Off to get ds in the shower.  

Have a nice evening.


----------



## mikamah

dvccruiser76 said:


> Hi everyone! Had a pretty good weekend. Yesterday was beautiful out. We ended up going to Bradley Palmer State Park and DS loved it  They have a small wading pool for the kiddies with a umbrella that sprays water around it. He is such a little fishie. We also packed a picnic lunch and DS had a ham and cheese sandwich with us. Nice that he's eating more and more big people food each day. Tried baked beans tonight but he wasn't feeling it.  Though he did have a lot of gas tonight, so maybe he ate more than I thought
> 
> Anyway, the three of us did a 2 mile walk in the park after our picnic and DS fell asleep in the stroller which is rare for him, so we let him nap in the shade while I laid down and DH read his book. We woke him up after about an hour and he was practically jumping out of his stoller to go for a swim.
> 
> He must have had a fun day b/c he slept until 7:30 this morning, which is rare for him.
> 
> Today we went to a couple of open houses while my mother watched DS then we went to see Transformers, which I really enjoyed. I made steak tips, corn on the cob and baked beans tonight for dinner and now I'm gearing up to do my Wii Free Step and watch part of HP and the Deathly Hallows 1, so I'm ready for HP next week.


We used to love the bradly palmer wading pool when michael was little.  It's such a beautiful park to walk too.  We've more recently been biking it.  Sounds like you had a really nice weekend too.  
Sorry no visitors to the open house.  It was a beautiful weekend, so hopefully you'll have some potential buyers soon.


----------



## bellebookworm9

mikamah said:


> *Sunday 7/17/11 qotd- What are your favorite summer fruits and summer vegetables.  Do you have any special fruits or vegies that are native to your area that you love? *



Watermelon, strawberries, blueberries, and corn on the cob.



dvccruiser76 said:


> Okay I think I must have been out to lunch, when did Will die? I was wondering where the 2 of them were in POTC 4. I need to go back and watch. Maybe I missed part 3???



When they killed Davy Jones, they took Will's heart and put it in the chest to replace Davy's. Will therefore "came back to life" for lack of a better term, but he is now stuck captaining the Flying Dutchman and can only come ashore one day every ten years. After the credits in part 3, it showed Elizabeth and a son waiting for Will to come see them 10 years later.



mikamah said:


> How did you and the girls like the movie?  I'm hoping michael will be interested in reading the books some day soon and we can read them together.



I posted a very long, detailed,* spoiler filled* facebook note about my thoughts on the movie for anyone who would like to read-I'd love to hear what other people thought! (Anyone should be able to read it, because I set it to "Everybody" but if you try to read it and can't, let me know.)

Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows Part 2 Thoughts

I was a loser and went to see it again today. By myself. At 11:30 in the morning.  It was just as great the second time around, possibly even better. Today I chose the pretzel bites (that I really wanted last time) and a "small" iced tea. It wasn't as point heavy as I expected! 

My leg is feeling better, so I'm hoping I can start exercising again tomorrow or Tuesday (tomorrow evening is filled with various appointments and homework, so we'll see).


----------



## JacksLilWench

dvccruiser76 said:


> Okay I think I must have been out to lunch, when did Will die? I was wondering where the 2 of them were in POTC 4. I need to go back and watch. Maybe I missed part 3???



It's at the end of the movie, where they're all fighting each other, and one of them goes "The Dutchman must have a captain" and they kinda "volunteer" Will.  But it has to have his heart.  So he's dead, but he's alive, and it's weird, and I don't even like to watch it because the story get so ridiculous at that point anyway, lol.  

*Mikamah*, it's due to come out on Blu-Ray/DVD in October, I think!


----------



## cclovesdis

Healthy Habits Week 5 Results

*Congratulations to Our Participants:*
bellebookworm9
glass1/2fll

*Congratulations to this Week's Prize Winner*: glass1/2fll*, who also earned 13/16 HH points for the week!

Please PM me your address and I will send you your prize.

Also, all the prizes from the previous weeks have been mailed. I actually woke up at 7 AM yesterday.  Yesterday was Saturday? *


----------



## trinaweena

Dear self, I know things have been rough, but its no excuse. You have till the end of monday. After that you have no excuse to not excercise. Maybe you should even go to the gym you pay $40 a month for. GET IT TOGETHER!

Love, me

iugh i need a pep talk or something. Good news, I've been tracking my food, bad news, its not that good. As we speak i'm eating a piece of salt water taffy. No bueno. 

Lasst night was a bad bad night. The cops were at my house, my brothers ex was here half the night crying, i was crying, and my brother was being a jerk as usual. Needless to say i've been stressed.

I've also been finding that  I'm not in the mood to eat healthy foods.  I know what I should be eating but I don't want it. I really need some ideas for fast, filling, healthy meals that i can make nice and easy after a long day. I'm thinking this week im going to try to eat more fish, and do salads for lunch .  I also need some suggestions for snacks. I've been doing mostly protein bars and such, almonds and crackers and hummus.  This week I have to get back on track, it just needs to happen, I want to have a loss on the scale.

Yesterday I went to a pampered chef party. I did not want to be there but i did get an avacado peeler (hoping to make salads more exciting) and a microwave steamer for veggies, and a healthy eating recipe book.  I'm hoping it helps at least.

my friends and i are are starting a new online magazine type thing and i'm in charge of writing the article for health and fitness this week. My article is going to be on motivation to stay healthy but its hard when i can barely find the motivation myself.  

So if anyone has any recipes theyd be willing to share or meal ideas that would be very helpful!


----------



## tigger813

Yeah, me! I got up and did the 3 mile WATP with weights! It felt good! I hope to do another work out and maybe the dance workout I bought two months ago!

Busy day: Best Buy to pick up new video card for Brian's computer as it blew yesterday, then go to Insurance Co. to get some things straightened out there. Then I'm meeting my cousin for lunch and then taking her to the train station. I hope to get everything done so the girls and I can just come home and relax the rest of the afternoon!

TTFN


----------



## trinaweena

This may seem like a stupid question, but when you are calories counting do you count all yourr fruits and veggies too? My mom says they don't count in WW and you can eat as many fruits and vveggies as you want. I was floored to see that one serving of babycarrots has 45 calories. That seems like a lot for something that never even fills me up. So what's the rule, im sure you guys would know


----------



## mikamah

bellebookworm9 said:


> I posted a very long, detailed,* spoiler filled* facebook note about my thoughts on the movie for anyone who would like to read-I'd love to hear what other people thought! (Anyone should be able to read it, because I set it to "Everybody" but if you try to read it and can't, let me know.)
> 
> Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows Part 2 Thoughts
> 
> I was a loser and went to see it again today. By myself. At 11:30 in the morning.  It was just as great the second time around, possibly even better. Today I chose the pretzel bites (that I really wanted last time) and a "small" iced tea. It wasn't as point heavy as I expected!
> 
> My leg is feeling better, so I'm hoping I can start exercising again tomorrow or Tuesday (tomorrow evening is filled with various appointments and homework, so we'll see).


You're not a loser, you're a big fan.  THanks for the link to your post.  I hope to check it out later.  Good luck with the exercise.  I have read and actually followed the 3 day rule, that if you hurt yourself, give yourself 3 full days off of exercise that would aggravate and then start back slowly, if it's still hurting, take another 3 days off, and definitely start slowly.  It helps prevent you from aggravating a minor injury and making it worse. 



JacksLilWench said:


> It's at the end of the movie, where they're all fighting each other, and one of them goes "The Dutchman must have a captain" and they kinda "volunteer" Will.  But it has to have his heart.  So he's dead, but he's alive, and it's weird, and I don't even like to watch it because the story get so ridiculous at that point anyway, lol.
> 
> *Mikamah*, it's due to come out on Blu-Ray/DVD in October, I think!


Thanks.  My son and I did ask each other a few times what was going on in the first movies, with the dead vs live pirates thing.  We'll have to watch them again when the 4th movie comes out on dvd, and then we'll see what we missed the first time around. 



cclovesdis said:


> Healthy Habits Week 5 Results
> 
> *Congratulations to Our Participants:*
> bellebookworm9
> glass1/2fll
> 
> *Congratulations to this Week's Prize Winner*: glass1/2fll*, who also earned 13/16 HH points for the week!
> 
> Please PM me your address and I will send you your prize.
> 
> Also, all the prizes from the previous weeks have been mailed. I actually woke up at 7 AM yesterday.  Yesterday was Saturday? *


*Thank you so much CC.  Congrats to Bell and glass 1/2 full!!  

I'm sorry I've been so slack this summer with the hh.  I am doing them this week, and I don't know what it is about just sending the pm on fridays.  I've been late or forgotten to send my weight every week too.  



trinaweena said:



			Dear self, I know things have been rough, but its no excuse. You have till the end of monday. After that you have no excuse to not excercise. Maybe you should even go to the gym you pay $40 a month for. GET IT TOGETHER!

Love, me

iugh i need a pep talk or something. Good news, I've been tracking my food, bad news, its not that good. As we speak i'm eating a piece of salt water taffy. No bueno. 

Lasst night was a bad bad night. The cops were at my house, my brothers ex was here half the night crying, i was crying, and my brother was being a jerk as usual. Needless to say i've been stressed.

I've also been finding that  I'm not in the mood to eat healthy foods.  I know what I should be eating but I don't want it. I really need some ideas for fast, filling, healthy meals that i can make nice and easy after a long day. I'm thinking this week im going to try to eat more fish, and do salads for lunch .  I also need some suggestions for snacks. I've been doing mostly protein bars and such, almonds and crackers and hummus.  This week I have to get back on track, it just needs to happen, I want to have a loss on the scale.

Yesterday I went to a pampered chef party. I did not want to be there but i did get an avacado peeler (hoping to make salads more exciting) and a microwave steamer for veggies, and a healthy eating recipe book.  I'm hoping it helps at least.

my friends and i are are starting a new online magazine type thing and i'm in charge of writing the article for health and fitness this week. My article is going to be on motivation to stay healthy but its hard when i can barely find the motivation myself.  

So if anyone has any recipes theyd be willing to share or meal ideas that would be very helpful!
		
Click to expand...

  You can do this.  Make a plan for the exercise and remember that you are important too, and deserve to have time to youself to exercise.  It's good for you and it will make you feel better.  I write my exercise done on a plan I wrote out, and have check boxes for each time I exercise each week.  It helps me to see that I've done it, and more than once, I know I've only gotten out and done any exercise because it's I wanted to write iti on the plan.  
Avocado is great in a salad.  I like to add different thing to salad, berries, nuts, even frozen vegies to make them more interesting.  The other thing that helps me, is when I cook, i try to make a few nights worth of food, so then it's all ready to just heat up in the microwave.  Tonight I'll grill chicken and steak, and then will have it the next couple nights too.  That way, it's more work just one time, but it last a few days.  
Sorry for all the stress.   A friend (thanks, pamela-pjlla) once told me that you may not be able to control all that is going on around you, but you can control your reaction to it.  You can stress eat, but that won't make you feel better.  If you try to eat healthy and get some exercise, it will help you deal with the stress better.  Hang in there. 



tigger813 said:



			Yeah, me! I got up and did the 3 mile WATP with weights! It felt good! I hope to do another work out and maybe the dance workout I bought two months ago!

Busy day: Best Buy to pick up new video card for Brian's computer as it blew yesterday, then go to Insurance Co. to get some things straightened out there. Then I'm meeting my cousin for lunch and then taking her to the train station. I hope to get everything done so the girls and I can just come home and relax the rest of the afternoon!

TTFN 

Click to expand...

Nice work getting that exercise in!!

Good morning gang.  I've dropped ds off at the bus for camp, and am sitting on my porch relaxing.  I have 35 minutes to myself to visit here, and enjoy my coffee.  Ah, heaven.  It's hot out already.  I think I'll have to break down and put the ac in my bedroom tonight.  THe week is looking hot.  

It's monday, and whether you need to refocus after the weekend, or are happy with how you ate and moved over the weekend, let's make this an awesome week!!!  

Get that water in today!!   64 oz.  It's hot all over the country.*


----------



## mikamah

trinaweena said:


> This may seem like a stupid question, but when you are calories counting do you count all yourr fruits and veggies too? My mom says they don't count in WW and you can eat as many fruits and vveggies as you want. I was floored to see that one serving of babycarrots has 45 calories. That seems like a lot for something that never even fills me up. So what's the rule, im sure you guys would know


I do ww too, but I think if you're counting calories you would count everything you eat, even the vegies.  
The ww plan has their points values, to make it easier than counting calories, I think, but even though fruits and vegies are free, they really are counted in the days nutrition.


----------



## mikamah

Monday 7/18/11 QOTD- Inspired by Trinaweena.  When you're in a hurry and tired, what is one of your healthy go-to meals that you prepare?   

Trina- I meant to say there is the BL healthy recipe thread here also that has lots of good recipes to check out also. 
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2447512


----------



## Zhoen

ARgh... 

Ok, so my whole "get back in the groove" thing is postponed at this time... Thursday I got a "heads-up" that I "might" be travelling for work this week.  Friday it was definite, so I had to figure out what to do with my kids for two days (travelling down today, back tomorrow night after the conference is over.)  Ok, got that handled, came in wayyy early today for a pre-game huddle... and SURPRISE!!! The conference isn't one day, it's 3, argh... so instead of coming home tomorrow night, I'm gone until Thursday night.  Luckily the childcare worked out, but I don't have to like it... (On the upside, it's all going on my Disney Visa, so that's more Disney Dollars for me...)

So, Once everything is settled here, I have to go re-pack my overnight bag and get on the road... don't know if I'll have internet there, but I'll pack some mindless brain-candy books I've been gathering up to take along.  And hey, since it's just going to be Me, myself and I for the next few days, I can go to the gym in my free evenings (this is a biigggg deal for me!)  I might try to get to the movies, too...  

So I don't know if I'll be online the next few days or not, but I'll try to make them healthy ones. I won't even know until I get there what my hotel has (ie-internet, fridge/micro, that sort of thing... hopefully it has fridge/micro so I can keep some good stuff in my room.   And hopefully I won't be drowning my "I miss my babies" sorrow in junk food.  I've never been away this long since my youngest was born.    Rumor has it I'm going to be travelling a LOT more for work very soon, and that's ok, I guess, but it's the no-notice/bad information thing that's messing with me.  

--------------------------------------------
Trina,

Pep.  Pep, Pep, Pep!!!


----------



## dumbo_buddy

sorry all, i'm really behind with posting these last few days. i'm going to get my butt back in gear today. had a really nice smoothie for breakfast and am getting in my water. took a 4 mile walk today too even though it was really hot. i took it easy and this time brought a water bottle with me (duh, should have been doing that all along!)

anyway, i'm going to go back and read but wanted to post aunt ann's quote for the day which is really timely for me (and maybe some others)!

"We are all accountable for ourselves. Think of yourself as a precious commodity, and then protect your investment each day."


----------



## lisah0711

dumbo_buddy said:


> anyway, i'm going to go back and read but wanted to post aunt ann's quote for the day which is really timely for me (and maybe some others)!
> 
> "We are all accountable for ourselves. Think of yourself as a precious commodity, and then protect your investment each day."



Thanks for sharing that, Nancy, and great job on the walk today!


----------



## Disneywedding2010

Morning everyone!

I crashed before midnight last night. I've just been so busy I think my body finally was like "Enough already sleep woman!" . Alan is off doing things this morning so I've got to figure out what I'm going to do in this house. I need to grab a bite to eat and probably going to finish working on our bedroom and bathroom that I started yesterday. I'm also debating on to start packing up parts of our closet that aren't being used just  to get more stuff out of the way. 

Be back later...


----------



## SettinSail

mikamah said:


> Monday 7/18/11 QOTD- Inspired by Trinaweena.  When you're in a hurry and tired, what is one of your healthy go-to meals that you prepare?



Easy - peasy:  bagged salad w/a protein, usually chicken, fish and/or beans and a light dressing.  Take 10 mins to chop up a few veggies and throw them in too.  You can buy veggies already chopped in the produce dept and cooked chicked in the deli dept or near the lunch meat.  If too busy or tired to do that, check websites of your fav restaurant on a day you're not busy so you know what is a good choice to pick up there when you're not able to cook your own food  What about the frozen WW meals or LC meals?

Zhoen, good luck with your travels. I don't like last minute surprises either!
As you mentioned, this could work out very well for you -- time to go to the gym, no junk food in a hotel room (unless you bring it in there!)

Gretchen, I didn't read your HP synopsis since I know nothing about all that but it was nice to see your beautiful smiling face

Kathy, is Michael gone for the week  I know you will miss him!

Trina,  for a rough night. Hang in there and do what you can until your mojo comes back.  (I am telling myself this too!!!)

Sue, sorry about the open house.  Just when you least expect it, something will work out

Well, I had a very bad WI this morning. I don't think I went way overboard this weekend but I did eat much more than I did during the week.  Very frustruating that it takes days and days for the weight to drop off but one good meal and it comes right back.  Went to the Y this morning and thought I jumped on an elliptical machine but it was actually a crosstrainer   Somewhat similar to an ellitical but legs just slid up and down instead of a cycling motion.  I looked around but didn't see any ellipticals  Did 35 mins on the crosstrainer and walked 4 laps on the track  Determined to do something to get back to losing mode

Kathy, thanks for being our coach this week! 

Lisa, I forgot to mention GREAT JOB giving up the Diet Cola 
That is NOT easy!

Hello to everyone else and have a great Monday

Shawn


----------



## RemembertheMagic98

Good Morning!

Busy couple days and very off program 

Thursday at the spa was heaven   Tara and I had a great time and then had some great Mexican food.  I ordered shrimp tacos and a sangria...not bad but bit me in the butt later that night (spent some time in the bathroom!).  

Friday was ok...watched Deathly Hallows Part 1 to prepare for the new movie!! Unfortunately I realized that I hadn't seen the movie before it (don't remember the title)!  I was able to figure it all out but I will need to go back and see it at some point.

Saturday was a full day of scrapbooking  Accomplished soooo much!

Sunday began with a walk around the block (it was way HOT out there!) and a day at the pool...topped off by dinner with my friend Patty and Harry Potter at the movies!!

I did do a bad thing.  i wanted to test my g-f...just to see if gluten was really making a difference in my body.  I had a sub for lunch...on bread.  Today I feel like crap and have had tummy issues all morning   SO, the bottom line is that I really need to remain gluten free unless I want to feel like crap the next day.

I'm OP thus far today.  Greek yogurt for breakfast with blueberries and a coffee.  Lunch will be rice cakes with tuna.  Heading to Kohl's after lunch to get some k-cups with my mom (she has a 30% off coupon!).  Dinner looks like salad with grilled chicken with my friend Laura.

Well, I better get moving on the errands front....bank, post office, drop off at Salvation Army, library...etc.

Make great choices today!!  I'm filling my water bottle!


----------



## Connie96

dvccruiser76 said:


> Well, I'm a typical anal accountant and when we moved offices, I took a layout of my office, and put it in excel to a mini scale, so if the room is 5 X 10 I had 20 X 40 little excel blocks all shaded then I could measure my furniture and color in blocks within the shaded part to see where everything would fit.
> 
> That might be an idea if you have some furniture that may or may not fit properly. It could also give you an idea of whether or not stuff will cover a window if you shade in the windows on your sheet.
> 
> Probably too much work, but that's what I'd do



Okay, that just cracked me up. I am personally and intimately familiar with this level of insanity. How DID we survive before Excel??? 



mikamah said:


> Saturday 7/16/11 QOTD- What is your favorite movie or series of movies of all time?   What is your favorite Disney movie it your favorite is not a disney movie?  If your kids or parents are handy, what are their favorites?



My "favorite" changes with my mood but I can say that I have seen Tangled many, many more times than I care to admit. I just really, really love it. DD and I watch it frequently and sing all the songs together. It's just too much fun.

Honestly, I just really like movies in general. I like some more than others, but mostly, I just love a good story.

Oh, DD and I went and saw Winnie the Pooh on Saturday. It was barely an hour long and it was good but, honestly, not really worthy of a trip to the theater, but it was very classic Pooh which is always great. My DSis, DBIL and, for his first-ever theater experience, their 22-month old son joined us too. We all had a pretty fun time.



mikamah said:


> *Sunday 7/17/11 qotd- What are your favorite summer fruits and summer vegetables.  Do you have any special fruits or vegies that are native to your area that you love? *



I especially like squash and zucchini in the summer. Peaches and fresh berries too. 



trinaweena said:


> This may seem like a stupid question, but when you are calories counting do you count all yourr fruits and veggies too? My mom says they don't count in WW and you can eat as many fruits and vveggies as you want. I was floored to see that one serving of babycarrots has 45 calories. That seems like a lot for something that never even fills me up. So what's the rule, im sure you guys would know



Yes, I count fruit and veggies too. Fruit calories can add up really fast - especially the really sweet, tropical ones like bananas and pineapple. I will admit that, with vegetables, I don't always worry too much about measuring perfectly, assuming there's no sauce or an overabundance of salt, etc. And, hey, if you overfill your plate (stomach) with plain veggies, only a small serving of the higher calorie items will fit on your plate (in your stomach). 



mikamah said:


> Monday 7/18/11 QOTD- Inspired by Trinaweena.  When you're in a hurry and tired, what is one of your healthy go-to meals that you prepare?



Scrambled egg (white) sandwich is super fast.


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

* stealthy sneaking in the back door, tossing the fast food wrappers in the neighbors trash on my way in. Maybe no one will see me and I'll hop right back on the wagon without anyone the wiser*


----------



## DisneyKim68

BernardandMissBianca said:


> * stealthy sneaking in the back door, tossing the fast food wrappers in the neighbors trash on my way in. Maybe no one will see me and I'll hop right back on the wagon without anyone the wiser*



LOL!  Totally been there & done that!


----------



## Worfiedoodles

mikamah said:


> Good morning and Happy Friday!!!
> 
> *Friday 7/15/11 QOTD- Name something positive you have done or are doing more regularly during this challenge. Maybe you're exercising more, or journalling your food.  Maybe it's as simple as you are thinking more about what you are putting in your mouth.  You may think about that ice cream, and still choose to eat it like I've been doing, but you're still thinking about it, so that is positive.  I know we all have made some positive changes.  Let's share and celebrate them. *[/COLOR][/SIZE]



Well, I seem to be all over the place this challenge. I would have said consistency, but that seems to have gone out the window lately. I have a new method of fueling for my long runs that seems to work well, so that's my positive change 



mikamah said:


> Saturday 7/16/11 QOTD- What is your favorite movie or series of movies of all time?   What is your favorite Disney movie it your favorite is not a disney movie?  If your kids or parents are handy, what are their favorites?



My favorite movie of all time is "The Empire Strikes Back", also part of my favorite series, Star Wars Episodes IV-VI. My favorite Disney movie is "Beauty and the Beast". My dh's favorite movie is "Monty Python and the Holy Grail", not sure what ds would choose, but it probably involves Dr. Who and Rose Tyler, if you could loosely call the Christmas episodes movies -- that's how they run them on BBC America. 



mikamah said:


> *Sunday 7/17/11 qotd- What are your favorite summer fruits and summer vegetables.  Do you have any special fruits or vegies that are native to your area that you love? *



Any kind of berries! I love strawberries, blueberries and blackberries. I don't love the veggies as much, and I'm sure my produce usually comes from Guatemala , so I'm not sure what's really seasonal. 



mikamah said:


> Monday 7/18/11 QOTD- Inspired by Trinaweena.  When you're in a hurry and tired, what is one of your healthy go-to meals that you prepare?



My dh makes homemade frozen dinners for me. I have a stash of grilled chicken, brown rice, and broccoli. I pull one out and heat it up. I know I'm getting a healthy meal, and it's not full of sodium. Not that I don't eat LC, 'cause I also have those 

Another week of not doing a good job making it on this thread. My niece was here all last week, and we also had my dh's cousin's daughter for 2 days. This is my last day home from work, I wanted one day all to myself to recover. We sent ds to CT yesterday for a church camp -- actually it's more like work camp, they spend the week with kids from other church youth groups doing repairs and yard work for people who can't do it themselves. This is the first time he's been away from us with no contact for a week. They aren't allowed to have phones or electronic devices. He's with parents I know and our minister, so I'm sure he'll be fine (and they all have phones), but it just feels weird. 

My eating reflected my staycation mode, although I did manage a couple of shorter runs, and 11M on Saturday. This week I am in recovery mode. We don't even have junk in the house since ds is gone, which will help tremendously. I missed today's run because I slept in too late and then it was steamy hot before rain. I'll be back to running Wednesday. 

Everyone have a great week, we are off to a fantabulous start! 

Oh and a big  for *Lindsay* and *Kathy* -- coaches extraodinaire!

Maria


----------



## dumbo_buddy

oh *maria* i knew i liked you! empire's my favorite movie too


----------



## tigger813

So, girls and I left here at 9:30 and went to the ATM and the gas station! Then we ran to Target to pick up a new USB cable for my ipod and then ran to Best Buy to get my husband video card for his computer. After that we drove about 35 minutes to the insurance company to get the stamp for Brian's registration and handle some other minor things. After that we stopped at Barnes and Noble so Ash could get a couple more Princess Diaries books and Izzie could get a book. The next stop was to meet my cousin for lunch. The place were she wanted to meet was closed just like I had told her so we ended up at Margaritas. I had a burger, fries and some chips and a diet pepsi. Then we drove her to the train so she could then get to the bus station in Boston. I came home and had a chocolate chip cookie and a half handful of M&Ms. I am on my third 20 oz bottle of water. We drove about 110 miles this morning and get home around 2:30! I am wiped from driving all over the place but major errands are done for the week. I will have to pick up a few things later in the week but I'm set for a few days.

Earlier in the day when getting Izzie in the shower she felt quite a bit warm. She has a slight fever but seems to be feeling ok for the most part. She is lying on my bed watching tv with the ac on! 

Catching up on some shows and then I will update my ipod with music and podcasts!

Supper for me is a nice big tossed salad with scallions and mushrooms and light Thousand Island dressing and some fat free croutons! 

Back to my water!

TTFN


----------



## glss1/2fll

Trina--maybe you could track your exercise minutes for a little extra motivation. That's certainly what inspired me to do a short yoga video yesterday--20 more minutes! There's a thread about it on WISH. 

Gretchen--loved your blurb about the movie! My DS went to see it at the drive in last night (that makes twice for him). DH and I saw it Sunday morning at 10:15! Sooo goood!

Feeling yucky today. TOM after a 7 week hiatus. Aunt Flo has decided she's no longer going to visit in any month with 30 days. It's so lovely never knowing what's happening! AND you try watching HP with perimenopause!  sheesh! So glad I brought a hankie (wished I'd brought 2!)

In other news, I did get a run in this morning and a walk with my girlfriend. But as she said near the end, "Have you just about had it trying to be nice?" My answer was "YES, I'm going back to bed!" 

So now I'm  and not planning meals like I should be. Which is too bad because DS1 has a baseball game and will want his dinner in 2 hours! Maybe I'll just fry up some burgers. Easy except it doesn't sound good to my tummy now. But then again, nothing does--hey, maybe I'll have an excellent weigh in Friday! 

Hope everybody has a super evening!


----------



## Rose&Mike

cclovesdis said:


> Healthy Habits Week 5 Results
> 
> *Congratulations to Our Participants:*
> bellebookworm9
> glass1/2fll
> 
> *Congratulations to this Week's Prize Winner*: glass1/2fll*, who also earned 13/16 HH points for the week!
> 
> Please PM me your address and I will send you your prize.
> 
> Also, all the prizes from the previous weeks have been mailed. I actually woke up at 7 AM yesterday.  Yesterday was Saturday? *


*
Thanks you CC for coaching HH! 

If anyone feels "stuck" try adding HH back into your week! 



tigger813 said:



			Yeah, me! I got up and did the 3 mile WATP with weights! It felt good! I hope to do another work out and maybe the dance workout I bought two months ago!

Busy day: Best Buy to pick up new video card for Brian's computer as it blew yesterday, then go to Insurance Co. to get some things straightened out there. Then I'm meeting my cousin for lunch and then taking her to the train station. I hope to get everything done so the girls and I can just come home and relax the rest of the afternoon!

TTFN 

Click to expand...

Glad you got a workout in, Tracey!



dumbo_buddy said:



			anyway, i'm going to go back and read but wanted to post aunt ann's quote for the day which is really timely for me (and maybe some others)!

"We are all accountable for ourselves. Think of yourself as a precious commodity, and then protect your investment each day."
		
Click to expand...

This was a good one!



RemembertheMagic98 said:



			I did do a bad thing.  i wanted to test my g-f...just to see if gluten was really making a difference in my body.  I had a sub for lunch...on bread.  Today I feel like crap and have had tummy issues all morning   SO, the bottom line is that I really need to remain gluten free unless I want to feel like crap the next day.

Make great choices today!!  I'm filling my water bottle!
		
Click to expand...

I so get this. I've cheated twice and been glutened about 4 times since February. The first time I cheated it was a big cheat and I felt horrendous. I so paid for it--I had regular beer and I can't even remember what else. It was like drinking liquid poison--just awful. The second time I ate french fries out and was hoping it would be ok--nope. That one didn't take as long to recover from, but it still wasn't fun. I hope you are feeling better soon.



BernardandMissBianca said:



			* stealthy sneaking in the back door, tossing the fast food wrappers in the neighbors trash on my way in. Maybe no one will see me and I'll hop right back on the wagon without anyone the wiser*   

Click to expand...

 You don't have to sneak back in Buffy. You are welcome no matter what, any time.*


----------



## my3princes

We're back from the races.  We had a great time.  We watched 3 days of racing and did all of the activities at the sponsor booths.  Hunter won a pair of tickets to Friday's race, Colby won the best decorated car in the pinewood derby and Chris and I each won a $50 gift card in a AAA relay race.  Hunter also did about 80 push ups trying to win tickets to yesterday's race, but there were a few people that did more than him.  We were super proud and impressed.  We walked miles upon miles from the camper to the track multiple times a day, not to mention the 80 plus stairs to and from our seats.  I think I'm up about a lb as we ate lots of bbq.  We basically had a gas grill and a griddle that fits on the grill.  No electricity.  The public restroom with showers was only about 1/2 mile from the camper so I walked their instead of porta potties


----------



## Disneywedding2010

*Evening everyone!*

Well, I'm happy to report that our bedroom/bathroom are DONE!

I started this task yesterday and picked up where I left off this morning around 11:30. With a little help from Alan I was completely done at 4:30 this afternoon. I told him that after everything I've done the last two days he gets the job of cooking dinner, LOL. He cooked a potato stroganoff hamburger helper and green giant brocolli and cheese. I had half a pint of blue bell dutch chocolate ice cream. I gave the rest to him to finish off.  

So over the course of two days I've done:

4 loads of laundry, folded, and put away
Picked up our bedroom (have a whole garbage bag of stuff that was either under our bathroom sink or just laying around our room) 
dusted
vacuumed (alan did it)
made bed
wiped bathroom counters and sink down
Cleaned the toilet and shower
Cleaned bath tub (let alan do it)

What am I doing tomorrow you ask?

ABSOLUTELY NOTHING..


----------



## bellebookworm9

mikamah said:


> You're not a loser, you're a big fan.  THanks for the link to your post.  I hope to check it out later.



I saw Half Blood Prince at Toys R Us today, and almost bought it just because I would have gotten $8 off a ticket for DH2, which is the exact price of a matinee ticket!  I'm going to start getting the DVDs, because right now I have 1 & 4-6 on my laptop from itunes. My computer is literally falling apart, so I think a more reliable format would be good.



mikamah said:


> When you're in a hurry and tired, what is one of your healthy go-to meals that you prepare?



I like the WW frozen meals, especially the orange sesame chicken, the fettucine alfredo, and the mini pizza bites.



SettinSail said:


> Gretchen, I didn't read your HP synopsis since I know nothing about all that but it was nice to see your beautiful smiling face



Aww thanks. My first semester freshman year roommate took that picture, and I still swear it's the best picture ever taken of me! 



BernardandMissBianca said:


> * stealthy sneaking in the back door, tossing the fast food wrappers in the neighbors trash on my way in. Maybe no one will see me and I'll hop right back on the wagon without anyone the wiser*



 This was me today too. Don't feel too bad.



RemembertheMagic98 said:


> Friday was ok...watched Deathly Hallows Part 1 to prepare for the new movie!! Unfortunately I realized that I hadn't seen the movie before it (don't remember the title)!  I was able to figure it all out but I will need to go back and see it at some point.



Half Blood Prince is #6. It's my favorite movie after the Deathly Hallows ones-lots of funny parts that continue to make me laugh after 2 years.  (It's definitely the one I've watched the most!)



glss1/2fll said:


> Gretchen--loved your blurb about the movie! My DS went to see it at the drive in last night (that makes twice for him). DH and I saw it Sunday morning at 10:15! Sooo goood!
> 
> AND you try watching HP with perimenopause!  sheesh! So glad I brought a hankie (wished I'd brought 2!)



I haven't yet encountered anyone who said they were disappointed with it! There was another girl in my classroom today who also saw it twice. When I went to my doctor's appointment this afternoon, he asked me if I'd seen it yet; when I told him twice, he was like, "But it just came out!" 

I cried more the second time around, because I knew what was coming...I was also more awake. 


Today was bad. Suffice it to say, I stopped at Dunkin Donuts during lunch, Tim Horton's on the way to the Drs, and had pizza for dinner.  I was thinking about staying at school for lunch (I did eat what I packed) but for unknown reasons the staffroom is not air conditioned. It was too hot today for that nonsense, so I went for a drive in the car, and went to Dunkin' Donuts. I also don't have time to exercise tonight, so I'm really hoping I can do that tomorrow.

Today the class I was in went on a community outing to Toys R Us. I bought a Harry Potter poster to accompany the one I recently ordered on ebay of Ron and Hermione. I thought about buying the movies, but they were widescreen for $10, with no special features. I did some pricing on Amazon yesterday and realized I could get fullscreen (out TV is from the early 90s), 2 disc special edition for $2 cheaper, so that's what I'm going to do!


----------



## Worfiedoodles

dumbo_buddy said:


> oh *maria* i knew i liked you! empire's my favorite movie too



Think alike, great minds do 

Maria


----------



## dvccruiser76

mikamah said:


> We used to love the bradly palmer wading pool when michael was little.  It's such a beautiful park to walk too.  We've more recently been biking it.  Sounds like you had a really nice weekend too.
> Sorry no visitors to the open house.  It was a beautiful weekend, so hopefully you'll have some potential buyers soon.



Yeah I'm trying to figure out when I can take him back. Maybe Friday morning when we're both off. I heard it's supposed to hit 100 this weekend. 



bellebookworm9 said:


> When they killed Davy Jones, they took Will's heart and put it in the chest to replace Davy's. Will therefore "came back to life" for lack of a better term, but he is now stuck captaining the Flying Dutchman and can only come ashore one day every ten years. After the credits in part 3, it showed Elizabeth and a son waiting for Will to come see them 10 years later.



Ah then I must have seen it, but not the part with the credits. Darn those sneaky scenes. It's rare that DH and I rent a movie we've already seen, so I may never see it, but the other part does ring a bell. I would have expected them to fit him into the last movie some how 



JacksLilWench said:


> It's at the end of the movie, where they're all fighting each other, and one of them goes "The Dutchman must have a captain" and they kinda "volunteer" Will.  But it has to have his heart.  So he's dead, but he's alive, and it's weird, and I don't even like to watch it because the story get so ridiculous at that point anyway, lol.



That does sound familiar, maybe I can find the credits scene on you tube or something. 



mikamah said:


> Monday 7/18/11 QOTD- Inspired by Trinaweena.  When you're in a hurry and tired, what is one of your healthy go-to meals that you prepare?



Not sure how healthy it is, but I love sauteeing up 2 chicken breasts and making Zatarans red rice and beans/ or the black bean and rice works too and when it comes out of the microwave I mix in my cut up sauteed chicken. Pretty quick, really easy and super tasty. Though I miss it. I was making it once a week and got bored and usually don't make it when it's nice out. 



SettinSail said:


> Sue, sorry about the open house.  Just when you least expect it, something will work out



When it's meant to happen it will. Everything happens for a reason and we haven't found a house we like yet either, so what's the rush I say. Though I also hate change sometimes 



RemembertheMagic98 said:


> Thursday at the spa was heaven   Tara and I had a great time and then had some great Mexican food.  I ordered shrimp tacos and a sangria...not bad but bit me in the butt later that night (spent some time in the bathroom!).



Spa and sangria??? MMMMMMMMMMMMmmmmmmmmmmm sign me up 



Connie96 said:


> Okay, that just cracked me up. I am personally and intimately familiar with this level of insanity. How DID we survive before Excel???



Trust me, I have a spreadsheet for just about everything 



BernardandMissBianca said:


> * stealthy sneaking in the back door, tossing the fast food wrappers in the neighbors trash on my way in. Maybe no one will see me and I'll hop right back on the wagon without anyone the wiser*



Now that made me laugh 



tigger813 said:


> So, girls and I left here at 9:30 and went to the ATM and the gas station! Then we ran to Target to pick up a new USB cable for my ipod and then ran to Best Buy to get my husband video card for his computer. After that we drove about 35 minutes to the insurance company to get the stamp for Brian's registration and handle some other minor things. After that we stopped at Barnes and Noble so Ash could get a couple more Princess Diaries books and Izzie could get a book. The next stop was to meet my cousin for lunch. The place were she wanted to meet was closed just like I had told her so we ended up at Margaritas.



They were going to put a Margaritas in Danvers, but it fell through  Love the Heavens to Margatriod margarita. I'm heading to the Border Cafe for lunch tomorrow. On the Border isn't very far either, but there's something about not being able to have something that makes Margarita's that much more enticing.



So, I'm about to do my Zumba on the Wii. I have to say I'm rather aggrevated. My mid section is not looking well these days, and I've been working out now. I just don't get it some days. But, I'm not giving up! I'll keep plugging away and see where I am on Friday. 

Everyone have a nice night


----------



## dvccruiser76

mikamah said:


> We used to love the bradly palmer wading pool when michael was little.  It's such a beautiful park to walk too.  We've more recently been biking it.  Sounds like you had a really nice weekend too.
> Sorry no visitors to the open house.  It was a beautiful weekend, so hopefully you'll have some potential buyers soon.



Oh, and you were right, my scale does take a battery  I opened it, but it's some weird 3V flat thing that looks like a giant watch battery. I'll have to hit up CVS to see if they have them there. 

Thanks for the pointer coach  I felt so silly, I had to mention it to DH who laughed and said, she's probably right. Guess he didn't think of it either


----------



## mikamah

Zhoen said:


> So I don't know if I'll be online the next few days or not, but I'll try to make them healthy ones. I won't even know until I get there what my hotel has (ie-internet, fridge/micro, that sort of thing... hopefully it has fridge/micro so I can keep some good stuff in my room.   And hopefully I won't be drowning my "I miss my babies" sorrow in junk food.  I've never been away this long since my youngest was born.    Rumor has it I'm going to be travelling a LOT more for work very soon, and that's ok, I guess, but it's the no-notice/bad information thing that's messing with me.


Have a safe trip, and I hope you enjoy your alone time.  It must be so hard to not have notice of travelling til the last minute, especially with kids.  Hope all goes well.



dumbo_buddy said:


> sorry all, i'm really behind with posting these last few days. i'm going to get my butt back in gear today. had a really nice smoothie for breakfast and am getting in my water. took a 4 mile walk today too even though it was really hot. i took it easy and this time brought a water bottle with me (duh, should have been doing that all along!)
> 
> "We are all accountable for ourselves. Think of yourself as a precious commodity, and then protect your investment each day."


YOu have been doing so well with the exercise and pregnant in this heat too. love auntie anne's quote.  



SettinSail said:


> Kathy, is Michael gone for the week  I know you will miss him!
> 
> Well, I had a very bad WI this morning. I don't think I went way overboard this weekend but I did eat much more than I did during the week.  Very frustruating that it takes days and days for the weight to drop off but one good meal and it comes right back.  Went to the Y this morning and thought I jumped on an elliptical machine but it was actually a crosstrainer   Somewhat similar to an ellitical but legs just slid up and down instead of a cycling motion.  I looked around but didn't see any ellipticals  Did 35 mins on the crosstrainer and walked 4 laps on the track  Determined to do something to get back to losing mode


Michael's just going to a day camp, but it's a few towns over on a pond, so he gets a bus from up the street, and they bring him back to the Y in our town for after care.  No overnight camp, but sometimes I think I'd really enjoy a week alone.   Gosh, I hope he'll want to go to overnight camp one day.    I
Sorry about the scale.  It is so frustrating how fast the weight can come back, and how slowly it goes off.  I had been a daily weigher for a while now, but lately I haven't been stepping on the scale but a couple times a week.  I don't know why.  I haven't been awful, or really good either, so I guess I don't feel like I need the punishment of seeing it go up when I'm not good.  And pretty much have been up a little, down a little, and essentially maintaining.  Again.  I'm not sure where that losing train is, but it hasn't stopped here in a while.   Hang in there, Shawn.  I hope the losing train comes your way soon.  How's dad doing at home?   



RemembertheMagic98 said:


> Thursday at the spa was heaven   Tara and I had a great time and then had some great Mexican food.  I ordered shrimp tacos and a sangria...not bad but bit me in the butt later that night (spent some time in the bathroom!).
> I did do a bad thing.  i wanted to test my g-f...just to see if gluten was really making a difference in my body.  I had a sub for lunch...on bread.  Today I feel like crap and have had tummy issues all morning   SO, the bottom line is that I really need to remain gluten free unless I want to feel like crap the next day.


Something about fish and mexican that doesn't appeal to me.  Hope you're feeling better.  I thought of Rose when you said you tried gluten again.  It is pretty clear that that is what is upsetting you both.  Such a pain for you to go without gluten, but when it makes you feel so much better, it is so worth it.  The spa and sangria sound heavenly. 



Connie96 said:


> Oh, DD and I went and saw Winnie the Pooh on Saturday. It was barely an hour long and it was good but, honestly, not really worthy of a trip to the theater, but it was very classic Pooh which is always great. My DSis, DBIL and, for his first-ever theater experience, their 22-month old son joined us too. We all had a pretty fun time.


I remember taking my nephew to see the Tigger movie years ago, and I had a hard time staying awake.  Sounds like you had a fun time.  



BernardandMissBianca said:


> * stealthy sneaking in the back door, tossing the fast food wrappers in the neighbors trash on my way in. Maybe no one will see me and I'll hop right back on the wagon without anyone the wiser*


Hi Buffy!!!  We miss you when you're not here.  Don't worry about hopping back in the wagon with us, many of us have been hanging out dragging behind the wagon most of the summer.  As long as we never give up, we're going to be ok!!



Worfiedoodles said:


> Well, I seem to be all over the place this challenge. I would have said consistency, but that seems to have gone out the window lately. I have a new method of fueling for my long runs that seems to work well, so that's my positive change


There's always something positive!!  And you're getting out there and running still, even if it's not as consistently as you'd like, you're still out there.  



tigger813 said:


> Earlier in the day when getting Izzie in the shower she felt quite a bit warm. She has a slight fever but seems to be feeling ok for the most part. She is lying on my bed watching tv with the ac on!
> :


Hope Izzie is ok.



glss1/2fll said:


> Feeling yucky today. TOM after a 7 week hiatus. Aunt Flo has decided she's no longer going to visit in any month with 30 days. It's so lovely never knowing what's happening! AND you try watching HP with perimenopause!  sheesh! So glad I brought a hankie (wished I'd brought 2!)!


that dang tom.  You had me laughing though.  I figure I'm going to hit menopause just as my son hits puberty.  That will be fun.  

I'll be back.


----------



## cclovesdis

Evening All!

Today was a much more OP day than yesterday. I had a run in with cookie dough yesterday. I've done much worse, though, so I should be proud of myself. I am, but I know I could have done better. Today was a good day. I baked brownies for work and didn't eat too many. I am where I should be for calories, so overall, today was a good day. I just need to work in that dairy. I will have a glass of milk tomorrow morning! 

Tracey: How are your parents? 

Shawn: How is your dad? 

Lindsay: Hope things are calming down at work.  Sending you a PM. Thanks for coaching last week! 

Have a great, OP day tomorrow everyone!


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

CC- Got your PM and I replied.  You are a sweetheart.

Hello Folks,

I still feel like my life is on overdrive and I cant seem to slow it down.  Work is so completely overwhelming that I can not even believe how fast the day goes.  I guess that is a good thing but I wish my evenings would be a bit less hectic.  

I am just trying to get through it all and unfortunately one thing that is slacking is my planning of meals and my weight.  I just cant seem to get it together.  I have been eating alot of meals at my parents because they pick up ryan for me and by the time I get to their house and get him home its already 630-7 so its easier just to eat there.  I have no energy to even make dinner so I appreciate my moms help. 

I would love to say things will slow down soon but ryan starts football from 6p-8p every night starting next wk so its just going to get worse.

I think this wkend will be time to get it all organized.  So If I am not on here as much it isnt because I dont want to be its just that something has to give.

I hope you all are doing well and for those who are struggling hang in there.


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

Oh this summer diet/healthy living/lifestyle change thing has been an epic fail!!!
I can not for the life of me hit my stride. Food is a PITA and I ain't talkin about bread!!

So my big, um...... thing (can't come up with a better word) was "I'll work out and get my butt in gear when DD is in school full time" ......excuse!!! that's the word! 
Well hello there kindergarten! At the end of August she will be in school all day, which means all the kids will be out of the house between 8:30 and 2:30. So, I need a game plan. I've already decided that I'm keeping one day a week dedicated to crafting (as long as the house is clean). What I need is a food, cleaning, and workout plan.

The kids want me to make them lunch every day (well except for DS15), so I need some good but quick options for them. And I need something for me so I don't go out to eat every day. 

So far I have:
One day a week for errands
one day a week for crafting

need to squeeze in laundry, cleaning, lawn/yard work, sorting and purging, painting (the inside of the house, not art )

any ideas on how to start off on the right foot?


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

And thanks for the warm welcome back!! Glad I could make someone LOL today!

We were in NYC this past weekend and while I did ok, the stairs at the Natural History Museum and the subway did me in. I haven't had issues with stairs since the spring challenge. So that tells me how far I've fallen off the wagon.


----------



## mikamah

Rose&Mike said:


> If anyone feels "stuck" try adding HH back into your week!


Thanks for the reminder.  I did them friday, but haven't gotten into the habit yet. 



my3princes said:


> We're back from the races.  We had a great time.  We watched 3 days of racing and did all of the activities at the sponsor booths.  Hunter won a pair of tickets to Friday's race, Colby won the best decorated car in the pinewood derby and Chris and I each won a $50 gift card in a AAA relay race.  Hunter also did about 80 push ups trying to win tickets to yesterday's race, but there were a few people that did more than him.  We were super proud and impressed.  We walked miles upon miles from the camper to the track multiple times a day, not to mention the 80 plus stairs to and from our seats.  I think I'm up about a lb as we ate lots of bbq.  We basically had a gas grill and a griddle that fits on the grill.  No electricity.  The public restroom with showers was only about 1/2 mile from the camper so I walked their instead of porta potties


Sounds like a really fun weekend. 



Disneywedding2010 said:


> What am I doing tomorrow you ask?
> 
> ABSOLUTELY NOTHING..


Ok, Kristina, I'm holding you to this.  Come back on here tomorrow night and let us know how you enjoyed your totally relaxing day.



bellebookworm9 said:


> IToday was bad. Suffice it to say, I stopped at Dunkin Donuts during lunch, Tim Horton's on the way to the Drs, and had pizza for dinner.  I was thinking about staying at school for lunch (I did eat what I packed) but for unknown reasons the staffroom is not air conditioned. It was too hot today for that nonsense, so I went for a drive in the car, and went to Dunkin' Donuts. I also don't have time to exercise tonight, so I'm really hoping I can do that tomorrow.


We all have those days.  Tomorrow is a new day, and we can start fresh again!!



dvccruiser76 said:


> Oh, and you were right, my scale does take a battery  I opened it, but it's some weird 3V flat thing that looks like a giant watch battery. I'll have to hit up CVS to see if they have them there.
> 
> Thanks for the pointer coach  I felt so silly, I had to mention it to DH who laughed and said, she's probably right. Guess he didn't think of it either


Too funny.  



dvccruiser76 said:


> Yeah I'm trying to figure out when I can take him back. Maybe Friday morning when we're both off. I heard it's supposed to hit 100 this weekend.
> So, I'm about to do my Zumba on the Wii. I have to say I'm rather aggrevated. My mid section is not looking well these days, and I've been working out now. I just don't get it some days. But, I'm not giving up! I'll keep plugging away and see where I am on Friday.


It's going to be a hot week. I broke down tonight and put my ac in my bedroom window.  I'm feeling a little chilly right now, and I love it.  
You really do look great, Sue, and I hope you see some improvement in your midsection from all your exercise you've been doing.  



cclovesdis said:


> Evening All!
> 
> Today was a much more OP day than yesterday. I had a run in with cookie dough yesterday. I've done much worse, though, so I should be proud of myself. I am, but I know I could have done better. Today was a good day. I baked brownies for work and didn't eat too many. I am where I should be for calories, so overall, today was a good day. I just need to work in that dairy. I will have a glass of milk tomorrow morning!


 yay for more op days in your future!!



mommyof2Pirates said:


> I am just trying to get through it all and unfortunately one thing that is slacking is my planning of meals and my weight.  I just cant seem to get it together.  I have been eating alot of meals at my parents because they pick up ryan for me and by the time I get to their house and get him home its already 630-7 so its easier just to eat there.  I have no energy to even make dinner so I appreciate my moms help.
> 
> I would love to say things will slow down soon but ryan starts football from 6p-8p every night starting next wk so its just going to get worse.
> 
> I think this wkend will be time to get it all organized.  So If I am not on here as much it isnt because I dont want to be its just that something has to give.


We totally understand.  It's hard to juggle everything some times.  I forgot michael will start football next week too.  Oh my.  Hang in there. Hope things settle down for you soon. 



BernardandMissBianca said:


> Oh this summer diet/healthy living/lifestyle change thing has been an epic fail!!!
> I can not for the life of me hit my stride. Food is a PITA and I ain't talkin about bread!!
> 
> So my big, um...... thing (can't come up with a better word) was "I'll work out and get my butt in gear when DD is in school full time" ......excuse!!! that's the word!
> Well hello there kindergarten! At the end of August she will be in school all day, which means all the kids will be out of the house between 8:30 and 2:30. So, I need a game plan. I've already decided that I'm keeping one day a week dedicated to crafting (as long as the house is clean). What I need is a food, cleaning, and workout plan.
> 
> The kids want me to make them lunch every day (well except for DS15), so I need some good but quick options for them. And I need something for me so I don't go out to eat every day.
> 
> So far I have:
> One day a week for errands
> one day a week for crafting
> 
> need to squeeze in laundry, cleaning, lawn/yard work, sorting and purging, painting (the inside of the house, not art )
> 
> any ideas on how to start off on the right foot?


  It is easier when they are all in school, that's for sure, but I'm sure your days will fill up with lots to do.  How about a plan for some exercise first thing when the kids are gone, 2-3 days a week?  I plan to get out on my later work mornings when school is in session, weather permitting.  I like that you are taking a day for crafting, I'm sure that is good for the soul, and it's hard to snack when you're working on crafts.  

Good evening everyone.

When I was posting earlier, my friend called and we were planning to go camping this weekend at Old Orchard beach, but hadn't made reservations, so she called, and there was nothing available at our usual campground.  So she came over, and we went online searching, and ended up most of the campgrounds there were booked.  One guy we talked to told us it's because all of Canada closes down for 3-4 weeks starting this weekend, and they all come down to Old Orchard beach.   Hard to believe the whole country of canada can fit in that little beach town. 
We're going to go to Wells ME instead, it's a little closer, and the campground is 1 mile from the beach, and has a shuttle to the beach, and a pool, so hopefully it will be nice enough.  
We usually go at the end of august, so that's the difference. July is busier, what with canada closing down and all.   Good to know for next year. 

Well, I didn't journal again.  I'm not setting a good example here, am I.  I will never give up, though, so that is something.   

Off to do the dishes and head to bed, in my nice cool bedroom.  Have a good evening everyone!


----------



## Disneywedding2010

*Mikamah* - Thanks for the literal laugh out loud I just did. After the exhausting physical and emotional day I had I needed that.

To make a really long story short my best friend is on the verge of losing me as a friend. Yes, granted she has been there for me since Josh and Maddie died back in 08 but I can't take her sarcasm toward the cleanliness of my house anymore. Its like she thinks that its been 3.5 years since their passing that she can make jabs about the cleanliness of my house and that it won't bother me.

Well, newsflash! It does and I'm sick of her smart a** comments. Last October it was "I need to hire you a maid." I said something to her then to which she just came off with the "Oh I was just kidding, lighten up." Then a few weekends ago it was "Wow, you have a lot of stuff in your house for just 2 people." I (calmly) reminded her that yes in a way 4 people are living in my house. I still have all of Josh and Maddie's things. 

I'm sick of the passive aggressive attitude she is taking and it has to stop and now. I'm not dealing with it anymore. I have enough on my plate I don't need this crap. One of my widow friends asked me if  maybe it was her way of showing she is upset that I'm moving. I quickly put that theory to rest because its been going on since last winter (before we even had thought about moving to FL). 

I've repeatedly told her "Look your coming to visit me and not make comments on whether my house is clean or not. If you don't like it then there's the door don't let it hit you in the butt on the way out." Well, obviously its not bothering her that bad because she keeps coming over but yet still making comments that make me want to slap the tar out of her. 

Many of my widow friends have suggested that the next time she comes over and makes a snide comment that I need to hand her the cleaning supplies and tell her "Alright if it bothers you that much then get to work." I just can't handle this right now. I'm under enough stress as it is. Between all the cleaning and the aggravation of her crap I was having chest pain today and that's the last freaking thing I need. I think tomorrow not only am I not doing anything I'm turning all the phones off.


----------



## trinaweena

Today I ate healthy. I counted calories. I drank water. I told that chocolate bar NO! AND I WENT TO THE GYM!!!  I did day 3 week 5 of C25K which was 20 minutes and I feel pretty great!  And I've never run on the treadmill EVER (I prefer to run outside but its not in the cards this week). Here's the thing about my gym.  It's really nice. I mean REALLY nice. It's got a pool, free classes, all the machines you could want, personal training, childcare (not that i need that thank god), the works.  But i'm so intimidated by the gym.  Even though mine is all old people! (And when i say old im talking 60s - 70s). But I feel like i am too fat too out of shape to take advantage of what they offer.  Usually I work out at night there but i even stopped doing that.  Well I'm hoping tonight was the start of something new! I used the women's center and it was empty which was so nice and also found out that im eligibale for a free session of personal training!  I'm hoping if i can feel better about going to the gym i may feel good about taking a class.  and i found a work out outfit i actually look skinny in!!! 

Today for breakfast was the usual, yogurt and special k and some strawberries. Tomorrow I might do scrambeled eggs with mushrooms and spinach and peppers, i havent had anything besides cereal for breakfast in over a month.  Lunch was an amazing tuna sandwhich on sandwhich thins, with pickles and spinach, with carrots and cucumbers on the side and some crackers and hummus.  Dinner was fish with brown rice and salad. After my work out I had a protein bar.  Tomorrow I'm thinking the same think i had for lunch for dinner because that tuna sandwhich was so good i wanted to marry it, and a salad for lunch right before i had to work at 1.

I'm trying to get back on track, I'M DETERMINED TO LOOSE THIS WEEK! 

Oh an i wanted to answer the favorite movies question...I have many but just a few:
- Lady and the Tramp
- Shaun of the Dead and Hot Fuzz
- Young Frankenstein
- Casablanca
-Empire Strikes Back
- Philidelphia story
- Dr Strangelove
-Singing in the Rain
- Guys and Dolls
-Sound of Music
- anything monty python or marx brothers
- lord of the rings
- death at a funeral (the british version)

So many more (I REALLY like tv and movies) If i said all the shows i watched we'd be here all day!

Now its time to read more game of thrones. Anyone else read this series or watch the hbo series?


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

WOW, I can't believe she said that to you. Maybe one day you will get rid of the kids things and maybe you'll keep it forever, but that is up to you not anyone else!! It's hard enough to pack those memories up to move let alone pack them up forever. That was totally uncalled for and you can tell her I said that!!

If it were me I'd tell her don't let the door hit her on the way out, if you give her the option to "clean" she may see that as cart blanche to purge thinking you can't handle it.


----------



## glss1/2fll

BernardandMissBianca said:


> any ideas on how to start off on the right foot?



When my kiddos were little I took 2 classes back to back at the Y. The first was a weight lifting class and afterwards a step class. I dropped the kids off at school then worked out 3 times a week. It was just totally me time for 2 hours. Then I'd come home and start all the fun stuff like laundry (well I usually got that started before I left) and housework and grocery shopping.

Are you talking school lunches or summer lunches? I think it was school. I make everything but the sandwich the night before and it sits on the counter. The youngest has had free lunch at his middle school (love Title I) but the high schooler always wanted a juice pouch (100%), a dessert, an applesauce/fruit cup, chips (ugh--I bought big bags of what he liked and put a serving size in a baggie) and a PB&J. Very boring, but easy to assemble ahead of time. And no, I have no idea why *I * am doing this and not him! Now the youngest starts high school so we'll see what he wants for lunches. He's probably willing to bring an actual lunchbag so can have a much wider variety since I can throw in some blue ice. There's just no time to get a hot lunch. Way too many kids.

I hope you have fun with your craft days. I had said that's what I was going to do this summer and it hasn't happened yet!


----------



## satorifound

What is HH?


----------



## my3princes

mikamah said:


> Thanks for the reminder.  I did them friday, but haven't gotten into the habit yet.
> 
> Sounds like a really fun weekend.
> 
> Ok, Kristina, I'm holding you to this.  Come back on here tomorrow night and let us know how you enjoyed your totally relaxing day.
> 
> We all have those days.  Tomorrow is a new day, and we can start fresh again!!
> 
> Too funny.
> 
> It's going to be a hot week. I broke down tonight and put my ac in my bedroom window.  I'm feeling a little chilly right now, and I love it.
> You really do look great, Sue, and I hope you see some improvement in your midsection from all your exercise you've been doing.
> 
> yay for more op days in your future!!
> 
> We totally understand.  It's hard to juggle everything some times.  I forgot michael will start football next week too.  Oh my.  Hang in there. Hope things settle down for you soon.
> 
> It is easier when they are all in school, that's for sure, but I'm sure your days will fill up with lots to do.  How about a plan for some exercise first thing when the kids are gone, 2-3 days a week?  I plan to get out on my later work mornings when school is in session, weather permitting.  I like that you are taking a day for crafting, I'm sure that is good for the soul, and it's hard to snack when you're working on crafts.
> 
> Good evening everyone.
> 
> When I was posting earlier, my friend called and we were planning to go camping this weekend at Old Orchard beach, but hadn't made reservations, so she called, and there was nothing available at our usual campground.  So she came over, and we went online searching, and ended up most of the campgrounds there were booked.  One guy we talked to told us it's because all of Canada closes down for 3-4 weeks starting this weekend, and they all come down to Old Orchard beach.   Hard to believe the whole country of canada can fit in that little beach town.
> We're going to go to Wells ME instead, it's a little closer, and the campground is 1 mile from the beach, and has a shuttle to the beach, and a pool, so hopefully it will be nice enough.
> We usually go at the end of august, so that's the difference. July is busier, what with canada closing down and all.   Good to know for next year.
> 
> Well, I didn't journal again.  I'm not setting a good example here, am I.  I will never give up, though, so that is something.
> 
> Off to do the dishes and head to bed, in my nice cool bedroom.  Have a good evening everyone!



Are you staying at Bayleys's?  We like that campground though it is pricey and the mosquitos are huge .  We've stayed in Wells many times.



satorifound said:


> What is HH?



Healthy Habits or Hilton Head depending on the context 

I'm off to work.


----------



## mikamah

Disneywedding2010 said:


> *Mikamah* - Thanks for the literal laugh out loud I just did. After the exhausting physical and emotional day I had I needed that.
> 
> To make a really long story short my best friend is on the verge of losing me as a friend. Yes, granted she has been there for me since Josh and Maddie died back in 08 but I can't take her sarcasm toward the cleanliness of my house anymore. Its like she thinks that its been 3.5 years since their passing that she can make jabs about the cleanliness of my house and that it won't bother me.
> 
> Well, newsflash! It does and I'm sick of her smart a** comments. Last October it was "I need to hire you a maid." I said something to her then to which she just came off with the "Oh I was just kidding, lighten up." Then a few weekends ago it was "Wow, you have a lot of stuff in your house for just 2 people." I (calmly) reminded her that yes in a way 4 people are living in my house. I still have all of Josh and Maddie's things.
> 
> I'm sick of the passive aggressive attitude she is taking and it has to stop and now. I'm not dealing with it anymore. I have enough on my plate I don't need this crap. One of my widow friends asked me if  maybe it was her way of showing she is upset that I'm moving. I quickly put that theory to rest because its been going on since last winter (before we even had thought about moving to FL).
> 
> I've repeatedly told her "Look your coming to visit me and not make comments on whether my house is clean or not. If you don't like it then there's the door don't let it hit you in the butt on the way out." Well, obviously its not bothering her that bad because she keeps coming over but yet still making comments that make me want to slap the tar out of her.
> 
> Many of my widow friends have suggested that the next time she comes over and makes a snide comment that I need to hand her the cleaning supplies and tell her "Alright if it bothers you that much then get to work." I just can't handle this right now. I'm under enough stress as it is. Between all the cleaning and the aggravation of her crap I was having chest pain today and that's the last freaking thing I need. I think tomorrow not only am I not doing anything I'm turning all the phones off.


That is just rude and ignorant.  Not that you should need to but have you outright told her how much she is hurting you and your feelings when she says things like that?  Last year when I first started running and planning on doing the half marathon, my sister would make little jokes about it sometimes, and I'd laugh, but really they hurt, and one day I seriously told her that it made me feel bad, and I would appreciate it if she would support me, and she never made another snide comment about it.  If you're like me, she may take your replies back as more of a joke, and not realize how bad she is making you feel.  
You best be taking today off from everything.  



trinaweena said:


> Today I ate healthy. I counted calories. I drank water. I told that chocolate bar NO! AND I WENT TO THE GYM!!!  I did day 3 week 5 of C25K which was 20 minutes and I feel pretty great!  And I've never run on the treadmill EVER (I prefer to run outside but its not in the cards this week). Here's the thing about my gym.  It's really nice. I mean REALLY nice. It's got a pool, free classes, all the machines you could want, personal training, childcare (not that i need that thank god), the works.  But i'm so intimidated by the gym.  Even though mine is all old people! (And when i say old im talking 60s - 70s). But I feel like i am too fat too out of shape to take advantage of what they offer.  Usually I work out at night there but i even stopped doing that.  Well I'm hoping tonight was the start of something new! I used the women's center and it was empty which was so nice and also found out that im eligibale for a free session of personal training!  I'm hoping if i can feel better about going to the gym i may feel good about taking a class.  and i found a work out outfit i actually look skinny in!!!
> 
> Today for breakfast was the usual, yogurt and special k and some strawberries. Tomorrow I might do scrambeled eggs with mushrooms and spinach and peppers, i havent had anything besides cereal for breakfast in over a month.  Lunch was an amazing tuna sandwhich on sandwhich thins, with pickles and spinach, with carrots and cucumbers on the side and some crackers and hummus.  Dinner was fish with brown rice and salad. After my work out I had a protein bar.  Tomorrow I'm thinking the same think i had for lunch for dinner because that tuna sandwhich was so good i wanted to marry it, and a salad for lunch right before i had to work at 1.


Nice job on getting to the gym.  I chuckled when you said old people figuring they were my age.  It's amazing how many older people, 60s-70s I meet at work who are healthy and active and go to the gym every day.  The Y I went to years ago was full of older gentlemen in the morning when I'd go.  
What kind of yogurt do you eat usually?  I have found the greek yogurts much more filling in the mornings.  



BernardandMissBianca said:


> WOW, I can't believe she said that to you. Maybe one day you will get rid of the kids things and maybe you'll keep it forever, but that is up to you not anyone else!! It's hard enough to pack those memories up to move let alone pack them up forever. That was totally uncalled for and you can tell her I said that!!
> 
> If it were me I'd tell her don't let the door hit her on the way out, if you give her the option to "clean" she may see that as cart blanche to purge thinking you can't handle it.






glss1/2fll said:


> Are you talking school lunches or summer lunches? I think it was school. I make everything but the sandwich the night before and it sits on the counter. The youngest has had free lunch at his middle school (love Title I) but the high schooler always wanted a juice pouch (100%), a dessert, an applesauce/fruit cup, chips (ugh--I bought big bags of what he liked and put a serving size in a baggie) and a PB&J. Very boring, but easy to assemble ahead of time. And no, I have no idea why *I * am doing this and not him! Now the youngest starts high school so we'll see what he wants for lunches. He's probably willing to bring an actual lunchbag so can have a much wider variety since I can throw in some blue ice. There's just no time to get a hot lunch. Way too many kids.


This summer, I'm being more organized with school lunches too.  I'll pack a few days worth of fruit in bowls and baggies of cheezits, and it make the morning a little easier.  When ds goes back to school, I'll let him buy lunch for a few weeks to take a break if he wants, but this past year, he didn't want to buy lunch as much as I didn't want to make it.  



satorifound said:


> What is HH?


This is this weeks Healthy Habits.  Hilton Head sounds lovely too, but we were talking about this yesterday.
Welcome to Healthy Habits!
My name is CC (like see-see) and I will be your Healthy Habits (HH) coach for the Summer 2011 BL Challenge. I big thank you to donac and jenanderson for showing me the ropes.

Here's How HH Works: Each week, there will be 2 "things" to do each day. You earn 1 point for each day you do each "thing." So, if you do each "thing" for all 7 days, you earn 14 points. There will also be 2 mini-challenges each week. You earn 1 point for each mini-challenge you complete for a total of 16 possible points each week. At the end of the week, please PM me your total points. Here is an example:

4/7 eating 2 fruits
3/7 drinking 6 8 oz. glasses of water
1/2 mini-challenges completed

I will post the top scores as well as a list of the participants each week on/about Tuesday. You have until Tuesday at 5 PM EST to send me your points. Everyone who participates (regardless of his/her total points) will be entered into the drawing for a prize. It will be something related to the week's HH. You will need to PM me your address so I can send you the prize. If you do not WISH to be entered into the prize drawing, please let me know.

Healthy Habits Week 7

For All 7 Days:
1. Journal your food. (You can decide what that means to you.)
2. Plan one meal at least one meal before it. (AKA: Breakfast the night before, or dinner by the time you are done eating lunch)

Mini-Challenge 1: Limit your caffeine to 2 or fewer servings at least 3 days.
Mini-Challenge 2: Try a new food or recipe.

Feel free to ask any questions! Have a great week!

P.S. I will post Week 5's results over the weekend. I don't remember where the week went. Again.  
 



my3princes said:


> Are you staying at Bayleys's?  We like that campground though it is pricey and the mosquitos are huge .  We've stayed in Wells many times.
> 
> 
> 
> Healthy Habits or Hilton Head depending on the context
> 
> I'm off to work.


We have stayed at Bayleys the past 4 years, and they are booked solid.  We've never had a problem getting a tent site there, but usually we go toward the end of august.  We're staying in Wells at Wells Beach Resort Campground.  It's right on rte 1, near mile road with the mini golf.  I hope it's ok. I know it's bad to read reviews after you've booked something, but I went and did that.  Complaints about the rudeness of employees, but the woman on the phone was very nice.  I'm not going to worry about it.  We go with my friend and her 3 kids, and all the kids are disappointed bayleys is full.  It was just as expensive as Bayleys, so it should be good.  Have you stayed there?  Which beach in wells do you like the best?  We have stayed at the Lafayette at the end of Mile road, and walked down to the getty out to the left but haven't been there in summer, only spring.  

Guess I should get moving now.  I'm back into the start the day off right with the journalling of food, but forget about it after work.  Today I am determined to track all day.  

Have a great day everyone!!


----------



## mikamah

Tuesday 7/19/11 QOTD--Since we're all disney fans, when did your love for all things disney begin? Did you get the disney magic from the first time you entered a disney park, or was it a love that gradually built up?



I had been a couple time before I had ds, and did love it.  We went with most of my family and our one nephew when he was five, and when I was pregnant I had always thought I'd take my kid for his 5th birthday, so that's what I had planned, and it was that trip that I fell in love with the place.  
Ds turned 5 at cp and Tigger brought him his cake, and seeing everything through his eyes was just amazing.  Also because he was afraid of most of the rides, I was able to see all the little touches that make wdw what is it.  He loved meeting characters which I had never done other than chef mickey's and we had so much fun doing that.  We were there at Christmas time, and prior to that trip he was terribly afraid of fireworks, so we just happened to be right in front of the castle after we got our wristbands for the christmas party and saw wishes and I was afraid he'd freak out and we's have to exit to one of the stores, but he stared in amazement and after he said, "that was awesome".


----------



## satorifound

mikamah said:


> This is this weeks Healthy Habits.  Hilton Head sounds lovely too, but we were talking about this yesterday.
> Welcome to Healthy Habits!
> My name is CC (like see-see) and I will be your Healthy Habits (HH) coach for the Summer 2011 BL Challenge. I big thank you to donac and jenanderson for showing me the ropes.
> 
> Here's How HH Works: Each week, there will be 2 "things" to do each day. You earn 1 point for each day you do each "thing." So, if you do each "thing" for all 7 days, you earn 14 points. There will also be 2 mini-challenges each week. You earn 1 point for each mini-challenge you complete for a total of 16 possible points each week. At the end of the week, please PM me your total points. Here is an example:
> 
> 4/7 eating 2 fruits
> 3/7 drinking 6 8 oz. glasses of water
> 1/2 mini-challenges completed
> 
> I will post the top scores as well as a list of the participants each week on/about Tuesday. You have until Tuesday at 5 PM EST to send me your points. Everyone who participates (regardless of his/her total points) will be entered into the drawing for a prize. It will be something related to the week's HH. You will need to PM me your address so I can send you the prize. If you do not WISH to be entered into the prize drawing, please let me know.
> 
> Healthy Habits Week 7
> 
> For All 7 Days:
> 1. Journal your food. (You can decide what that means to you.)
> 2. Plan one meal at least one meal before it. (AKA: Breakfast the night before, or dinner by the time you are done eating lunch)
> 
> Mini-Challenge 1: Limit your caffeine to 2 or fewer servings at least 3 days.
> Mini-Challenge 2: Try a new food or recipe.
> 
> Feel free to ask any questions! Have a great week!
> 
> P.S. I will post Week 5's results over the weekend. I don't remember where the week went. Again.
> 
> 
> !!



oooh, thank you.  I read that post too and have been doing those things.  LOL  It just didn't click in my head.


----------



## Rose&Mike

satorifound said:


> What is HH?



Healthy Habits. There is a link on the first page to the current healthy habits challenge. They start on Fridays, but you can jump in anytime.

*******
I hope everyone is staying cool! 

I have been eating too many carbs lately. Just because it's gluten free, doesn't mean it's a good choice! The biggest issue--not enough planning. So, when I get done here, I am going to figure out what is for dinner.

*Pamela*--I hope you are doing well! I haven't seen a post from you in a while.


----------



## dumbo_buddy

mikamah said:


> Tuesday 7/19/11 QOTD--Since we're all disney fans, when did your love for all things disney begin? Did you get the disney magic from the first time you entered a disney park, or was it a love that gradually built up?
> 
> 
> 
> I had been a couple time before I had ds, and did love it.  We went with most of my family and our one nephew when he was five, and when I was pregnant I had always thought I'd take my kid for his 5th birthday, so that's what I had planned, and it was that trip that I fell in love with the place.
> Ds turned 5 at cp and Tigger brought him his cake, and seeing everything through his eyes was just amazing.  Also because he was afraid of most of the rides, I was able to see all the little touches that make wdw what is it.  He loved meeting characters which I had never done other than chef mickey's and we had so much fun doing that.  We were there at Christmas time, and prior to that trip he was terribly afraid of fireworks, so we just happened to be right in front of the castle after we got our wristbands for the christmas party and saw wishes and I was afraid he'd freak out and we's have to exit to one of the stores, but he stared in amazement and after he said, "that was awesome".



 i love that story! i'm looking forward to when my kids can actually communicate with me and tell me if they think something is awesome! of course, with the way we go to disney, thomas will have been like 15 times before he's 5 and he'll probably be telling me he's so over it! 

i was in the 7th grade the first time i went to disney. i really loved it from the first trip! i think i'm enjoying it even more now that we have a kiddo. we tried for a long time to get pregnant so it's very special to actually bring our little "miracle" to our favorite place! every trip seems to get better and better. don't get me wrong though - i *thoroughly* enjoyed my solo weekend trip this past february for the princess half! 

*********************

morning all! i have been in a rut with overeating and trying to get myself out of it. yesterday i did much better but still am hanging on to the 2lbs i gained over the weekend. i was hoping some of it would be from all the salt. guess not. still, today's a new day and i'll try again. i HAVE to go to the grocery store as we have pretty much nothing in the house but i'm feeling very lazy! and it's hot!

i need some easy healthy recipes for dinner. off to go do some internet searching!


----------



## tigger813

QOTD: I always loved Disney but never went until I was an adult. Brian and I went the summer before we got married and both of us were hooked! He got me on the boards here and into the podcasts. 

Morning all,

Talked to my mom for a few minutes this morning. I had tried to call and she didn't answer. I was going to call her last night but 4 of her friends/family members called me saying they couldn't get in touch with her. I said she was probably sleeping. She said she pulled out the IV or something yesterday when she had a panic moment. Surgery for her wrist will be on Thursday and not sure when she will go home or when they will resume chemo. They had to stall it due to possibility of infection with the surgery.

At work with the girls this morning. My regular client wanted to come early today. We will leave here and head to Market Basket and then I will treat the kids to McD's for lunch. They really want the Star Wars laser toys. I will probably go home and have a shake. At 1:30 we will load up the car and go to the transfer station and then go to the library after that. Ash's dr appt is at 3:45 for her final x-ray and then we will stop at Trader Joe's on the way home.

TJs chicken burgers for supper tonight. I have made out a menu this week. I'm going to buy some pizza toppings so I can make homemade pizzas on Friday. I will make the dough in the bread maker. Tomorrow the girls and I are going to organize the bills into shoe boxes and also sort through all of my jewelry and give Ash some and discard some as well. We plan on watching Pixar movies all day. 

Thursday, Friday and Saturday are supposed to be close to 100 degrees and humid so not planning on leaving the house except for Ash's check-up and work if I get a client. This is always a slow week at work as a lot of people tend to take vacations. Hopefully things will pick up next week!

Need to check on my hot stones! 

TTFN


----------



## lisah0711

Good morning all!   



Worfiedoodles said:


> Think alike, great minds do
> 
> Maria



You ladies are so funny!  

*Shawn,* hope things are settling down in your neck of the woods.    Can you hire someone to drive your DSis around if she isn't cleared for driving yet?  

Thanks for the comment on the diet soda.   A little voice pops up every once in awhile and whispers "you did it once, you could do it again, you should have one" but so far I am holding out.  

*Sue,* as it gets closer to school starting there may be more people looking for houses.  Not every one plans ahead like we do!  

*Lindsay,* hang in there!  

*Trina,* great job on the gym!    I think you may have found the key to your success there!  

 and  to everyone I missed!



mikamah said:


> Tuesday 7/19/11 QOTD--Since we're all disney fans, when did your love for all things disney begin? Did you get the disney magic from the first time you entered a disney park, or was it a love that gradually built up?



I've had a lifelong love affair with Disney -- ever since we moved a few miles away from Disneyland.  My first trip to Disneyland was for my second birthday and I've been hooked ever since.    I was a cast member there when I was in college.  I can't remember a time in my life when I wasn't a Disney freak.  

Have a great and OP day all!


----------



## SettinSail

mikamah said:


> Tuesday 7/19/11 QOTD--Since we're all disney fans, when did your love for all things disney begin? Did you get the disney magic from the first time you entered a disney park, or was it a love that gradually built up?



I think for me it was a gradual build-up.  Loved going once as a child and then again with band in HS but was not "obsessed".  Really enjoyed my honeymoon at WDW but still thought of it as just a one time special trip.  Once we took DS when he was almost 5, that is when I wanted to go every year!  Well, that never happened and we only went once more when DS was 10.  It hurt to see that the "magic" was mostly gone for him.  We have not been to WDW in the past 5 years but we have been on 3 Disney cruises and we  them.

I had a better day yesterday, eating was mostly OK except for a few treats and I went to the Y for some cardio.  I was down 1 today but that is still up 2 from my lowest again  I'm going to quit complaining about it and try to be glad I can atleast maintain the weight I've lost to this point.

Rose, good point about following the HH - I have not been doing that.  Need to add that back in and see if it will shake things up.

I am missing Pamela's posts!   I need her to come on here and kick my butt!
I keep telling myself it's so hard to lose weight and then I remember her words about how hard it is to be fat and that is so true!

Lisa, thanks for the suggestion.  I guess I am too cheap to hire a driver for my sister although that's a great idea.  She did hire a secretary from her office to drive her a couple of days at first but she's very low on funds at the moment.  Just trying to keep her real estate business afloat. I'm scheduled to drive her to PT tomorrow at 11:30 and then to Dr visit at 2:30.

So last night DS was invited to a spur of the moment camp out in his friend's backyard.  My BFF lives next door to this friend and she knew I would be too scared to sleep here by myself so she invited me over to sleep on her couch.
At some point during the night DS came in to her house and slept in her son's bed while he was sleeping in the tent.  I thought that was so funny this morning - we might as well have just stayed home and slept here

I took my Dad to get his stitches out yesterday and he seems himself again and looks good.  He insisted I drive the route he wanted to go so I think things are getting back to normal

Today DS and I are going to hit the mall for some mindless shopping and mostly looking.  We are treating ourselves to Cheesecake Factory for lunch so I will HAVE to get in a workout sometime today and try to be very active the rest of the day to counteract that meal.

Hope you all have a great day

Shawn


----------



## trinaweena

mikamah said:


> Nice job on getting to the gym.  I chuckled when you said old people figuring they were my age.  It's amazing how many older people, 60s-70s I meet at work who are healthy and active and go to the gym every day.  The Y I went to years ago was full of older gentlemen in the morning when I'd go.
> What kind of yogurt do you eat usually?  I have found the greek yogurts much more filling in the mornings.



That is one thing I love about my gym is seeing all the "old people". It really motivates me! I think "if they can do it I can do it!"  Also I never feel like i'm being leered at which is nice, some of the other gyms ive been to look like the entire cast of jersey shore works out there!

I use the activia because of my Khrons disease (yes i know i spelled that wrong i never remember how you spell it). I dont know that it makes that much of a difference but its what mom buys so...ive had greek yogurt and i do like it but mom thinks its too expensive and doesnt think there is a difference 


mikamah said:


> Tuesday 7/19/11 QOTD--Since we're all disney fans, when did your love for all things disney begin? Did you get the disney magic from the first time you entered a disney park, or was it a love that gradually built up?



I've been told I've loved Disney since I was a child.  My parents went on their honeymoon and wanted to go back, and apparently told me if i learned to use the potty I could go to mickey's house! My first trip was my 3rd birthday and I've been pretty much every year since then.  While i always loved it as a kid I didn't become obsessed untill march 2008 when i went on a trip with my best friend, who had never been.  To find somene who loved disney as much as i did was so nice and ever since I've been obsessed.  Cue me meeting my boyfriend and his family, disney FANATICS!!! and it was all over! 

This was me on my first trip ever





Me and my best friend on our first trip together





And my future!








lisah0711 said:


> Good morning all!
> 
> 
> *Trina,* great job on the gym!    I think you may have found the key to your success there!



Thank you! I plan on going again tonight. I tell myself even if you stop by for 20 minutes after work to do some stretching and weights its still something!

-----------
I decided to make my omlette as my brunch and that way I dont have to eat breakfast and then lunch 2 hours later.  I already chopped up all my veggies and so i will attempy to cook an omlette.  (I'm not very good at this). I found a recipe online and it looks to be about 270 calories which is actually less than usual for my breakfast! I also plan on going to the gym again tonight. I'm really trying this week! (not that i havent been, but im trying extra hard this week)


----------



## liesel

Hey everyone!  I've been so busy and its so much harder to get on here since the kids are with me all the time.  They are going back to school in 3 weeks already, so I'll have much more time then.

With the whole kids having stomach flu-me getting a little sick-DH out of town-post 4th of July race recovery (I did bounce back much faster than the 5K in May ) I went 13 days without exercise.    I did try to do well with my eating and still had a very slight loss.  My plan for the week is to get my workouts back in and start to formulate a game plan for when the kids go back to school.

I also had an extremely frustrating visit with my doctor on Thursday.  She noted that I had a 15 pound loss in the last year.  I explained my calorie intake and exercise plan and told her that I don't get the loss that I should be according to all those calorie calculators out there.  I don't think its too little calories either, since if I go even 200 calories over, I gain a pound or 2.  Her response was, "huh, I wonder why that is?"  I think part of it may be the thyroid medication but she doesn't want to see if I can go off it until I lose the weight (but I am having so much trouble losing the weight while I'm on it!!).  She also gave me a hard time about my cholesterol test last fall, which was 184 (I thought that was decent?).  I have to get another one next month.  DH just told me not to worry about it since it should be even lower now (it better be!).

I had a busy weekend with DS's last swim meet and end of the season party and an unexpected visit from out of town family.  Yay for everyone who's seen Harry Potter already.  We are planning on going on Thursday.  


*************

Kristina-So sorry about your friend.  I do think you should tell her how her comments make you feel and if she doesn't want to change her behavior, its her loss.  Way to go on all you've accomplished around the house!

Karen-So it looks like going gf is the right decision for you.  It sounds like such a PITA but I'm glad you know what it is going on with you and feel so much better without it.  A spa day sounds like fun!

Tracey- for you and your mom.  I hope her surgery goes well.

Shawn- Its so nice of you to drive your sister around.  I hope she's grateful.

Buffy-Your post really spoke to me.  In 3 weeks both kids will be at school all day for the first time (1st and 4th grade).  Right now I'm looking at the gym schedule for my cross training and my running plan (tink half training will start soon!) and what I want to get done around the house (projects plus regular housework).  I think I want to get a handle on those things first before looking for some sort of part time possibly at home job.  I think its a great idea that you are setting aside time to do what you enjoy.  We can figure this out!

Rose-I thought of you over the weekend.  We met my relatives at a pizza place and when we were seated the waiter said, "if anyone in your party has celiac disease or gluten intolerance just let us know and we'll go over the menu with you.  We can make anything on the menu gf!"  We also had pho at our local Vietnamese place earlier this week and they now label their gf items (most of the menu with 3 or 4 veggie gf options!).  I hope some places in your area are doing this now and you will be able to enjoy a night out without having to worry about what you are going to eat!

Krazy Kowgirl Kathy-Thanks for being coach this week.  Enjoy some alone time while Michael is at day camp.

Lindsay-It sounds like you are so busy.  I hope you can find time to check in every once in a while.

CC-Way to get back on plan.  You can do it!

Nancy-You are very inspiring getting out there pregnant in the heat with that jogging stroller!

Maria-Way to go on your 11 mile run.  When is your next half?


Hi Lisa, Trina, Gretchen, Deb, Sue, Connie suffering in the heat in Texas, and anyone else I missed.  Hi to Pamela, hope you can pop in again soon!


----------



## donac

Good afternoon everyone.  

It is very hot here in jersey.  We had no rain last night like we had hoped for and it is only supposed to get hotter.

I just finished grocery shopping and put dinner in a crockpot.  I put chicken pieces seasoned with barbeque rub and 1/4 of chicken broth in.  After it cooks for a while I will  take it off the bone and mix it with barbeque sauce and serve on rolls.  I didn't want to even open the grill.  

I may go into the basement and sew for a while.  It is cooler there.

We worked on the house yesterday and then went to see Harry Potter.  It is not the same as the book but I loved it as a movie.  My dh did not read the last book (he had read all the others) and he understood everything except for one thing.

QOTD  Living on the east coast I never got a chance to visit DL as a kid but I felt I did by watching Wonderful World of Disney every Sunday night.  For our honeymoon dh and I went to California and our first stop was DL.  There was never any discussion about it wse just did it.  We went to DW before Epcot was open.  I remember taking the monorail around to see it before it opened.  We have been going ever since. 

Don't forget to send in your weights so that I can do the stats for the week.  Thanks, 

Have a happy and healthy day.


----------



## glss1/2fll

QOTD: Hmm I think I went twice to DL when I was a teenager with my family. I know during college a group of us gals drove (18 hours straight) to LA and visited DL for 2 of our spring breaks. But I think I really fell in love when DH, kids and I went to WDW. My brother had just moved to Florida and we visited him, WDW, Kennedy Space Ctr, Sea World thinking it was the last time ever. Oh so wrong! That was in 2003 and we've been back 3 more times.


----------



## bellebookworm9

mikamah said:


> Tuesday 7/19/11 QOTD--Since we're all disney fans, when did your love for all things disney begin? Did you get the disney magic from the first time you entered a disney park, or was it a love that gradually built up?



I went when I was very young, but don't really remember it. When I was younger, probably about 10 years ago, I used to love playing on the disneyworld website and planning imaginary vacation!  I had to be at least 11 or 12, because I distinctly remember a)Pop Century being a choice on the site, and that opennd in '03 or '04  and b)seeing a picture of Beach Club Villas at night and thinking they were made of glass (they opened in 2002). I even had a very old planning VIDEO! 

Then we went in 2007, and now I keep going back! 

I just don't have the time or energy to exercise lately. I get up at 6, work until 3:15, then pretty much work on homework until 8, when I go to bed to fall asleep by 10. I'm trying to get back on track with eating. But all the effort for class is paying off, as I have an A right now. 

Last night I caved and purchased all the HP DVDs from Amazon. I realized my DH Part 1 was in widescreen, and, being slightly anal retentive as I am, I wanted them all to be the same.  So I'm waiting for 1-6 in widescreen, all 2 disc special feature ones, to come from various Amazon Marketplace sources.

Today at school we had some excitement when all of the toilets in the adolescent wing overflowed.  I was at lunch, but came back to find 2 inches of water on the bathroom floor! I'm pretty sure a few thousand was spent getting RotoRooter to fix it, but it's all set now!


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

glss1/2fll said:


> When my kiddos were little I took 2 classes back to back at the Y. The first was a weight lifting class and afterwards a step class. I dropped the kids off at school then worked out 3 times a week. It was just totally me time for 2 hours. Then I'd come home and start all the fun stuff like laundry (well I usually got that started before I left) and housework and grocery shopping.
> 
> Are you talking school lunches or summer lunches? I think it was school. I make everything but the sandwich the night before and it sits on the counter. The youngest has had free lunch at his middle school (love Title I) but the high schooler always wanted a juice pouch (100%), a dessert, an applesauce/fruit cup, chips (ugh--I bought big bags of what he liked and put a serving size in a baggie) and a PB&J. Very boring, but easy to assemble ahead of time. And no, I have no idea why *I * am doing this and not him! Now the youngest starts high school so we'll see what he wants for lunches. He's probably willing to bring an actual lunchbag so can have a much wider variety since I can throw in some blue ice. There's just no time to get a hot lunch. Way too many kids.
> 
> I hope you have fun with your craft days. I had said that's what I was going to do this summer and it hasn't happened yet!



Sadly both of our Y's closed years ago. But I have a World Gym and a Work Out World near by, as well as a gym in a mall  It's a little weird but they have treadmills and ellipticals.

I need a schedule, and I need to stick to it. I am soooo flighty the slightest thing distracts me.   

Lunches were for school. An outside source is coming in for lunch at the public school and I will not feed my kids food that has been prepared off site and trucked in. ICK! And at the private school DS9 doesn't like the lunches.

 Tuesday 7/19/11 QOTD--Since we're all disney fans, when did your love for all things disney begin? Did you get the disney magic from the first time you entered a disney park, or was it a love that gradually built up?



Always loved Disney movies as a kid. Obviously my favorite is Rescuers. 

Love at first sight at the parks. First trip to WDW was 2004 (went to DL as a kid but I don't remember much). What I love about Disney is that people leave us alone. Work calls, DH says "hey I'm on vacation", and the answer is always "oh it will just take a minute". When he answers the phone and says "Hey I'm at Disney", everyone is like "no worries it will wait til you come back"
I also like the fact that from the time I get off the plane until the time I arrive back at the airport I don't have to worry about anything but what time my dinner reservations are. 



liesel said:


> With the whole kids having stomach flu-me getting a little sick-DH out of town-post 4th of July race recovery (I did bounce back much faster than the 5K in May ) I went 13 days without exercise.    I did try to do well with my eating and still had a very slight loss.  My plan for the week is to get my workouts back in and start to formulate a game plan for when the kids go back to school.
> 
> I also had an extremely frustrating visit with my doctor on Thursday.  She noted that I had a 15 pound loss in the last year.  I explained my calorie intake and exercise plan and told her that I don't get the loss that I should be according to all those calorie calculators out there.  I don't think its too little calories either, since if I go even 200 calories over, I gain a pound or 2.  Her response was, "huh, I wonder why that is?"  I think part of it may be the thyroid medication but she doesn't want to see if I can go off it until I lose the weight (but I am having so much trouble losing the weight while I'm on it!!).  She also gave me a hard time about my cholesterol test last fall, which was 184 (I thought that was decent?).  I have to get another one next month.  DH just told me not to worry about it since it should be even lower now (it better be!).
> 
> I had a busy weekend with DS's last swim meet and end of the season party and an unexpected visit from out of town family.  Yay for everyone who's seen Harry Potter already.  We are planning on going on Thursday.
> 
> 
> *************
> 
> Buffy-Your post really spoke to me.  In 3 weeks both kids will be at school all day for the first time (1st and 4th grade).  Right now I'm looking at the gym schedule for my cross training and my running plan (tink half training will start soon!) and what I want to get done around the house (projects plus regular housework).  I think I want to get a handle on those things first before looking for some sort of part time possibly at home job.  I think its a great idea that you are setting aside time to do what you enjoy.  We can figure this out!



Sorry you had the ickies at your house!!! 
And what is up with your DR? OK so take the cholesterol test, then question the meds. If the number goes down then you are doing things right, so say well we did it your way, now we do it mine!!! 

We need to make a list and a plan together!!!! I really need to get the organizational stuff on board again in the fall, I think it's a better time to start it. 
We leave for Nashville in 2 weeks for 10 days and I plan to take the road time to hammer out some kind of schedule.


----------



## JacksLilWench

mikamah said:


> Tuesday 7/19/11 QOTD--Since we're all disney fans, when did your love for all things disney begin? Did you get the disney magic from the first time you entered a disney park, or was it a love that gradually built up?



It was always there for me.  When I was a kid, one of the three movies I would ever consider renting from the video store was The Little Mermaid.  The other two were Ferris Bueller's Day Off and a Looney Tunes collection...go figure where they came from, lol!


----------



## my3princes

Tuesday QOTD:  Our love for Disney evolved.  I loved watching the World of Disney growing up and was so jealous of schoolmates that got to go their for vacations.  Our first trip was on our honeymoon.  We flew to Orlando with all of our camping gear and tented at FW.  We didn't have a lot of money and had planned a week in Maine, but when airfare dropped we figured why not.  Now mind you we are Northeasterners and had no idea how hot it would be in Florida in August in a tent   We got there and set up camp and were so hot we thought we swim to cool off.  Pools in NE reach 80 degrees tops so they are always refreshing, the pools in FL are not at all refreshing.  Needless to say it was not the perfect trip that we had thought it would be.  We had fun, but were in no hurry to go back.  In fact we didn't go back until Nick was 2 1/2 and Hunter was 6 months.  That was when the "magic" finally hit us, through the eyes of our kids.  When Nick cried the last night because he didn't want to leave the MK we were hooked.  I think Nick and Hunter have been 14 times now and Colby isn't too far behind.  We've been DVC members since 2006 

We've never made it to DL, but are planning a stay at Aulani next summer and we'll spend 4 days at DL on our way back to NE.  Can't wait.


----------



## dvccruiser76

Hi everyone! Just jumping in quick. I did my Wii free step while finishing HP and the DH Part1, so now I've got 335 pages left to read before I go see DH Part 2 this weekend 

Anyway, it's the summer but work is crazy so I actually brought work home and have to do a little work before bed, so sorry for the short post. 



mikamah said:


> It's going to be a hot week. I broke down tonight and put my ac in my bedroom window.  I'm feeling a little chilly right now, and I love it.
> You really do look great, Sue, and I hope you see some improvement in your midsection from all your exercise you've been doing.



Thanks, on the bright side, I've used my Wii to weigh in 3 times now and my weight has gone down even though my scale said otherwise last week. I'm also wondering if my new BP meds are causing any of this. That's when it all started.  



mikamah said:


> Tuesday 7/19/11 QOTD--Since we're all disney fans, when did your love for all things disney begin? Did you get the disney magic from the first time you entered a disney park, or was it a love that gradually built up?



I'd have to say during my 2nd trip. I went the summer between 8th and 9th grade, but didn't go back until college and I've been hooked ever since. I'm hoping DS falls in love with it too since DH can take it or leave it. 



lisah0711 said:


> *Sue,* as it gets closer to school starting there may be more people looking for houses.  Not every one plans ahead like we do!



Very true indeed! Plus it's almost too nice out to be going to open houses on the weekend.


----------



## dvccruiser76

I know my DIS friends will understand even though DH does not. We're going Hershey and Sesame Place in May 2012 and Dylan's first trip to Disney in December 2012 and all I want to do is plan my trip to Disney even though the other trip is 7 months before we go to Disney. DH thinks I'm an odd duck  Anyone else ever misunderstood by non-Disney lovers?


----------



## dvccruiser76

I did it! I finally changed my avatar. Now if I can only find a good real picture to cut and use. Though I do love Beauty and the Beast. 

Whoops, I was supposed to be doing work  Get cracking Sue, get cracking!


----------



## my3princes

Good Morning.  I am up and have good intensions of staying OP all day.  Somehow I've managed to gain more weight this week then I did last weekend   I am struggling this time around.  I can't believe how hungry I am during the day.  I've been pretty good in the evenings, but need something to eat every 2-3 hours at work.  Top that with being stuck at my computer for 10 hours and it is not a good combo.

I hope you all have a fabulous OP day.


----------



## Rose&Mike

Deb--Hang in there. 10 hour days are a huge adjustment. I have found that if I don't have protein and a little bit of fat in the morning I am hungry really quickly and then I spend the whole day munching. Yesterday I switched from cereal to a greek yogurt smoothie--fat free plain greek yogurt, fruit and peanut butter. Anyhow, I know you will find something that works.

*****
So how is everyone doing this morning? It's really hot here, so I am going to get up and run in just a few minutes. Just waiting for that silly sun to come up. Have a great day!


----------



## mikamah

my3princes said:


> Tuesday QOTD:  Our love for Disney evolved.  I loved watching the World of Disney growing up and was so jealous of schoolmates that got to go their for vacations.  Our first trip was on our honeymoon.  We flew to Orlando with all of our camping gear and tented at FW.  We didn't have a lot of money and had planned a week in Maine, but when airfare dropped we figured why not.  Now mind you we are Northeasterners and had no idea how hot it would be in Florida in August in a tent   We got there and set up camp and were so hot we thought we swim to cool off.  Pools in NE reach 80 degrees tops so they are always refreshing, the pools in FL are not at all refreshing.  Needless to say it was not the perfect trip that we had thought it would be.  We had fun, but were in no hurry to go back.  In fact we didn't go back until Nick was 2 1/2 and Hunter was 6 months.  That was when the "magic" finally hit us, through the eyes of our kids.  When Nick cried the last night because he didn't want to leave the MK we were hooked.  I think Nick and Hunter have been 14 times now and Colby isn't too far behind.  We've been DVC members since 2006.


I'm going to think of you this weekend when I'm sweltering in my tent in maine and be grateful I"m not in florida. 



dvccruiser76 said:


> I'm hoping DS falls in love with it too since DH can take it or leave it.


I know your ds will love it, because you do.  They are very moldable and impressionable.  You will teach him right.


dvccruiser76 said:


> Anyone else ever misunderstood by non-Disney lovers?


Oh not, never.   I'm known as the disney freak at work.  But I"ll have you know I meet many patients who will notice my subtle mickey head earrings and we'll have a nice chat about disney after that.  My eyes are still open for that single, 50ish dvc owner.



my3princes said:


> Good Morning.  I am up and have good intensions of staying OP all day.  Somehow I've managed to gain more weight this week then I did last weekend   I am struggling this time around.  I can't believe how hungry I am during the day.  I've been pretty good in the evenings, but need something to eat every 2-3 hours at work.  Top that with being stuck at my computer for 10 hours and it is not a good combo.


It's so hard to stick with it in the summer.  Can you bring in some snacks to work that are higher in protein and might hold you longer?



Rose&Mike said:


> I have been eating too many carbs lately. Just because it's gluten free, doesn't mean it's a good choice! The biggest issue--not enough planning. So, when I get done here, I am going to figure out what is for dinner.
> 
> *Pamela*--I hope you are doing well! I haven't seen a post from you in a while.


 I miss you too, *Pamela.*  Hope you are enjoying your summer, and are just busy as usual.    *Rose,* I think one of Pamelas quotes with your post.  When you fail to plan, you plan to fail.  You are doing great.  Hope you had a nice dinner last night. 



satorifound said:


> oooh, thank you.  I read that post too and have been doing those things.  LOL  It just didn't click in my head.






dumbo_buddy said:


> i love that story! i'm looking forward to when my kids can actually communicate with me and tell me if they think something is awesome! of course, with the way we go to disney, thomas will have been like 15 times before he's 5 and he'll probably be telling me he's so over it!


Oh no he won't.  You're just training him right.  Now that you're having a second, you need to do what Pamela does and take separate trips with each child.  Every year, she takes a mom and dd trip, and a mom and ds trip, different places, but last year she did wdw with ds, and this year with dd.  It's special time for all of them, and I think it's a fabulous idea.  
Non disney people will say to me after a trip, isn't Michael getting sick of disney yet?  And I'll say no way, he's his momma's son.  lol.  He actually loves it more each trip, and now that he's noticing girls lately, I figure the princesses might start appealling to him soon. 



tigger813 said:


> Talked to my mom for a few minutes this morning. I had tried to call and she didn't answer. I was going to call her last night but 4 of her friends/family members called me saying they couldn't get in touch with her. I said she was probably sleeping. She said she pulled out the IV or something yesterday when she had a panic moment. Surgery for her wrist will be on Thursday and not sure when she will go home or when they will resume chemo. They had to stall it due to possibility of infection with the surgery.


Thinking of you all. 



lisah0711 said:


> I've had a lifelong love affair with Disney -- ever since we moved a few miles away from Disneyland.  My first trip to Disneyland was for my second birthday and I've been hooked ever since.    I was a cast member there when I was in college.  I can't remember a time in my life when I wasn't a Disney freak.


Any cool pics to share with us from your college days in disney?



SettinSail said:


> I think for me it was a gradual build-up.  Loved going once as a child and then again with band in HS but was not "obsessed".  Really enjoyed my honeymoon at WDW but still thought of it as just a one time special trip.  Once we took DS when he was almost 5, that is when I wanted to go every year!  Well, that never happened and we only went once more when DS was 10.  It hurt to see that the "magic" was mostly gone for him.  We have not been to WDW in the past 5 years but we have been on 3 Disney cruises and we  them.
> 
> I had a better day yesterday, eating was mostly OK except for a few treats and I went to the Y for some cardio.  I was down 1 today but that is still up 2 from my lowest again  I'm going to quit complaining about it and try to be glad I can atleast maintain the weight I've lost to this point.


That will make me sad too, when ds loses the magic.  I'll still make him go though.  Glad your dad is doing ok.  
Maintaining is really overrated.  I'm right with you, but at this point this summer, I am happy with a maintain.  The summer goes by so fast.   Hang in there.  You are doing fabulous with all you've had going on, hello, moving half way across the world, finding a house to live in from there, your dad and sister.  You are one strong lady. 


trinaweena said:


> I've been told I've loved Disney since I was a child.  My parents went on their honeymoon and wanted to go back, and apparently told me if i learned to use the potty I could go to mickey's house! My first trip was my 3rd birthday and I've been pretty much every year since then.  While i always loved it as a kid I didn't become obsessed untill march 2008 when i went on a trip with my best friend, who had never been.  To find somene who loved disney as much as i did was so nice and ever since I've been obsessed.  Cue me meeting my boyfriend and his family, disney FANATICS!!! and it was all over!


Love the pictures, Trina. Thanks for sharing them.



liesel said:


> Hey everyone!  I've been so busy and its so much harder to get on here since the kids are with me all the time.  They are going back to school in 3 weeks already, so I'll have much more time then.


Hi Lisa!  I can't believe you're kids are back in school so soon.  We don't go back til after labor day here, but didn't get out til june 28th so it's all relative.  



donac said:


> We worked on the house yesterday and then went to see Harry Potter.  It is not the same as the book but I loved it as a movie.  My dh did not read the last book (he had read all the others) and he understood everything except for one thing.
> 
> Don't forget to send in your weights so that I can do the stats for the week.  Thanks.


Great week to see a movie.  We watched Monsters Inc in my bedroom last night, and will do another movie tonight and tomorrow with the heat.  Thank you, Dona for being our weight keeper. 



glss1/2fll said:


> QOTD: Hmm I think I went twice to DL when I was a teenager with my family. I know during college a group of us gals drove (18 hours straight) to LA and visited DL for 2 of our spring breaks. But I think I really fell in love when DH, kids and I went to WDW. My brother had just moved to Florida and we visited him, WDW, Kennedy Space Ctr, Sea World thinking it was the last time ever. Oh so wrong! That was in 2003 and we've been back 3 more times.


It's so fun.  I never thought I'd become as addicted as I have. 



bellebookworm9 said:


> When I was younger, probably about 10 years ago, I used to love playing on the disneyworld website and planning imaginary vacation!


I still do this.  Gotta get a life.  lol.  Nice job with an A average at school.  That's not easy.  Keep it up!!



BernardandMissBianca said:


> Always loved Disney movies as a kid. Obviously my favorite is Rescuers.
> 
> Love at first sight at the parks. First trip to WDW was 2004 (went to DL as a kid but I don't remember much). What I love about Disney is that people leave us alone. Work calls, DH says "hey I'm on vacation", and the answer is always "oh it will just take a minute". When he answers the phone and says "Hey I'm at Disney", everyone is like "no worries it will wait til you come back"
> .


That is great.  It is such a great escape from the rest of the world. 



JacksLilWench said:


> It was always there for me.  When I was a kid, one of the three movies I would ever consider renting from the video store was The Little Mermaid.  The other two were Ferris Bueller's Day Off and a Looney Tunes collection...go figure where they came from, lol!


Love the little mermaid. 

Good morning everyone.  Sorry I didn't get on last night.  I was beat, and we watched a movie on my laptop in my air conditioned bedroom.  We'll do it again tonight.  

Looking like a heat wave here in our neck of the woods, good couple days to be at work.  Ds's camp is on a pond, and they built a big air conditioned activities building a couple years ago, so he should be fine.  Tonight is family fun night at camp, so he'll stay late and I'll go up at 6:30 for a campfire and he can show me all he's done.  He'll make me go out in one of those little paddle boats that I so hate.  I'm not a big swimmer, and those little boats make me nervous.  But I set a good example by wearing a life jacket.  

Have a fabulous day everyone!!  Drink that water!!


----------



## mikamah

Rose&Mike said:


> So how is everyone doing this morning? It's really hot here, so I am going to get up and run in just a few minutes. Just waiting for that silly sun to come up. Have a great day!


You are so inspring.  I"m wasn't going to, but now I am going to do 30 min wii fit.  I have time.  No excuses.


----------



## mikamah

Wed 7/20/11 QOTD- People who are more active just in their daily lives can burn hundreds of more calories than their sedentary counterparts. What can you do to increase your non-exercise activity today?


I can get up out of this bed and move.  I'm on my feet most of my day at work, but I can park at the far end of the parking lot, take the stairs which I usually do anyway, and if i have time before dark tonight, I will cut my lawn.  House work is a good way to move more too, but I doubt I'll do any of that today.


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

Wed 7/20/11 QOTD- People who are more active just in their daily lives can burn hundreds of more calories than their sedentary counterparts. What can you do to increase your non-exercise activity today?


I can stay off the computer!!!! 

I can also not pile stuff up to take to another room all at once, if I take each thing to it's rightful place I know I can get more steps in at least.


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

morning all!

Just and FYI, this early morning junk, yeah it's for the birds!!!! 
I hate having to take DS to run at 5:30!!! And now I have to leave to go back and take him to French class. UGH!!! My day will be shot before noon, I'm so tired! 

Have a good day everyone! I'll check in later.


----------



## satorifound

BernardandMissBianca said:


> morning all!
> 
> Just and FYI, this early morning junk, yeah it's for the birds!!!!
> I hate having to take DS to run at 5:30!!! And now I have to leave to go back and take him to French class. UGH!!! My day will be shot before noon, I'm so tired!
> 
> Have a good day everyone! I'll check in later.


Hahaha, my day is already shot because when I get home I am going straight to sleep.  I will wake up and come to work and work another all nighter.    I am going to try to get up in time to go to the gym before work though.


----------



## dumbo_buddy

dvccruiser76 said:


> I know my DIS friends will understand even though DH does not. We're going Hershey and Sesame Place in May 2012 and Dylan's first trip to Disney in December 2012 and all I want to do is plan my trip to Disney even though the other trip is 7 months before we go to Disney. DH thinks I'm an odd duck  Anyone else ever misunderstood by non-Disney lovers?



psh, totally normal. i've been planning our sept 2011 trip since the second i found out i was pregnant and realized that the jan 2012 trip wouldn't be possible. also, we are already booked for our may 2012 trip! when i booked i had to give the names of all the people who will be in the villa and i told the cast member that he was giving me too much pressure because i don't know the name of my unborn child! lol!! we are planning a trip for a kid that isn't even here yet! AND we'll be back for jan 2013 and the other night we were talking about that trip! we were thinking that by then we might be ready to actually do a day at the harry potter world. have never been anywhere besides disney.

we bought our double stroller specifically because of the kind that we see alot in disney!

if planning disney vacations years ahead is wrong, i don't want to be right.


----------



## dumbo_buddy

Rose&Mike said:


> Deb--Hang in there. 10 hour days are a huge adjustment. I have found that if I don't have protein and a little bit of fat in the morning I am hungry really quickly and then I spend the whole day munching. Yesterday I switched from cereal to a greek yogurt smoothie--fat free plain greek yogurt, fruit and peanut butter. Anyhow, I know you will find something that works.
> 
> *****
> So how is everyone doing this morning? It's really hot here, so I am going to get up and run in just a few minutes. Just waiting for that silly sun to come up. Have a great day!



 you are my healthy hero!!



mikamah said:


> Wed 7/20/11 QOTD- People who are more active just in their daily lives can burn hundreds of more calories than their sedentary counterparts. What can you do to increase your non-exercise activity today?
> 
> 
> I can get up out of this bed and move.  I'm on my feet most of my day at work, but I can park at the far end of the parking lot, take the stairs which I usually do anyway, and if i have time before dark tonight, I will cut my lawn.  House work is a good way to move more too, but I doubt I'll do any of that today.



if i'm going to go out for a walk i need to get going now because it's already pretty hot right now and the humidity is crazy right now. the heat's only going to get worse for the rest of the week so those days i might not make it outside.

i'm heading up to CT to see my  mother today. i think we will go to the mall and walk around alot. i've said before i have mommy issues. one of them is that my mother has ALWAYS made me feel very fat. in high school, at 125 lbs she told me i was far too heavy. and she said this as she was over 230lbs for a long time.(of course when i got up to 180 and figured out my insulin resistance issue and worked my butt off to get back down to 135 she never said anything).  a few years ago she lost a lot of weight and since then acts like she can't eat anything - which is very strange because for the amount that she "doesn't" eat she should be very thin but she's gained a bunch back. so, overeating when she is around is NEVER an option. in fact usually i have to bring a lunch for myself! so, we'll probably go to the mall and walk around a few times and the closest we'll come to the food court is the little play area for the kiddo!

i guess that's a good thing!


----------



## SettinSail

mikamah said:


> Wed 7/20/11 QOTD- People who are more active just in their daily lives can burn hundreds of more calories than their sedentary counterparts. What can you do to increase your non-exercise activity today?



Hmmmm......excellent question Already dressed in work-out clothes and headed to the Y in a few minutes for atleast 45 mins of cardio.

To increase _non-exercise_ activity, I will park farther away at the Mall from the entrance - returning shoes DS bought yesterday-just like I parked far away yesterday too  If I find myself watching TV, I will jump up on the commercials and run up and down the back stairs in the house.  Too hot to do anything outside.  If I had my hand weights here, I could use them while watching TV.

Tip of the day:  If you are buying Sperrys that you don't plan to wear with socks, don't try them on with socks!!!   Ugh, apparently Sperrys are all the rage with kids my DH's age and he had to have some.  Now we are having to go back and return because they are too loose w/o socks
Atleast I did find a coupon so I hopefully I can return them and re-buy with my coupon.

Did not so great with eating at Cheesecake Factory yesterday - quickly ordered salmon w/o studying the menu too much.  It was delicious but served with a large scoop of mashed potates and asparagus in rich sauce!
I should have read a little more carefully!  I knew damage was done so I skipped supper.  Still up 1 lb today  Going to the Y this morning and eating very carefully today

Kathy, thanks so much for the encouragement  I really need it.  I am just not feeling myself lately and I can not get motivated to do much lately.  Hopefully the tide will turn for me soon!  DH is returning from Germany July 30 and it will be nice to have him back.

Have a great day all

Shawn


----------



## SettinSail

Nancy, good luck with your visit with Mom today
Shawn


----------



## keenercam

Good morning, everyone! I know I’ve been away from this thread and the challenge forever, but I am very excited that I’ll be coaching starting tomorrow. The timing is perfect since I’ll be re-starting WW tomorrow, too.  I have gained at least 10 pounds since I was here last.  

Our 15 days in Europe were beyond our highest expectations.  Just being in Europe and seeing so many amazing sights (the beauty of Barcelona, Pompeii, the Coliseum, Sistine Chapel, Leaning Tower of Pisa, statue of David, the Pieta, etc., etc.) would have been amazing in and of itself, but being on the Disney Magic for 10 of those days was absolutely fabulous!!  Unfortunately, I am now very, very far from my first interim weight goal and I have a half marathon in about 2 weeks so I am determined to at least eat healthy, get back in the workout groove and get moving toward my goal.

I am glad that several WISHers are doing the half-marathon (Rock 'n Roll in Providence, RI) and that there is a pretty generous time limit (4 hours compared to Disney's 3.5), but I am still concerned because my knee is less reliable these days, randomly giving out or suddenly becoming painful enough to stop me in my tracks.  I am hoping it will hold out for the half-marathon in Providence and then I'll start figuring out what to do about it long-term before starting training for the Disney 1/2 in January.

Sorry this was all about me.  I am busily reading this thread to get back up to speed on how everyone is doing before I start coaching tomorrow.  I’ll be back soon!


----------



## Rose&Mike

keenercam said:


> Good morning, everyone! I know I’ve been away from this thread and the challenge forever, but I am very excited that I’ll be coaching starting tomorrow. The timing is perfect since I’ll be re-starting WW tomorrow, too.  I have gained at least 10 pounds since I was here last.
> 
> Our 15 days in Europe were beyond our highest expectations.  Just being in Europe and seeing so many amazing sights (the beauty of Barcelona, Pompeii, the Coliseum, Sistine Chapel, Leaning Tower of Pisa, statue of David, the Pieta, etc., etc.) would have been amazing in and of itself, but being on the Disney Magic for 10 of those days was absolutely fabulous!!  Unfortunately, I am now very, very far from my first interim weight goal and I have a half marathon in about 2 weeks so I am determined to at least eat healthy, get back in the workout groove and get moving toward my goal.
> 
> I am glad that several WISHers are doing the half-marathon (Rock 'n Roll in Providence, RI) and that there is a pretty generous time limit (4 hours compared to Disney's 3.5), but I am still concerned because my knee is less reliable these days, randomly giving out or suddenly becoming painful enough to stop me in my tracks.  I am hoping it will hold out for the half-marathon in Providence and then I'll start figuring out what to do about it long-term before starting training for the Disney 1/2 in January.
> 
> Sorry this was all about me.  I am busily reading this thread to get back up to speed on how everyone is doing before I start coaching tomorrow.  I’ll be back soon!


Hi Cam! So nice to see you back. I'm sorry about that pesky knee. I know the whole itbs thing isn't the same, but I will say I often feel one step away from being on the injured list again. So hugs to you that it will cooperate.

And unless you and Kathy worked out something that you are going to start a day early, you have one extra day until you start coaching. It's only Wednesday. 

Glad to have you back.


----------



## dumbo_buddy

keenercam said:


> Good morning, everyone! I know Ive been away from this thread and the challenge forever, but I am very excited that Ill be coaching starting tomorrow. The timing is perfect since Ill be re-starting WW tomorrow, too.  I have gained at least 10 pounds since I was here last.
> 
> Our 15 days in Europe were beyond our highest expectations.  Just being in Europe and seeing so many amazing sights (the beauty of Barcelona, Pompeii, the Coliseum, Sistine Chapel, Leaning Tower of Pisa, statue of David, the Pieta, etc., etc.) would have been amazing in and of itself, but being on the Disney Magic for 10 of those days was absolutely fabulous!!  Unfortunately, I am now very, very far from my first interim weight goal and I have a half marathon in about 2 weeks so I am determined to at least eat healthy, get back in the workout groove and get moving toward my goal.
> 
> I am glad that several WISHers are doing the half-marathon (Rock 'n Roll in Providence, RI) and that there is a pretty generous time limit (4 hours compared to Disney's 3.5), but I am still concerned because my knee is less reliable these days, randomly giving out or suddenly becoming painful enough to stop me in my tracks.  I am hoping it will hold out for the half-marathon in Providence and then I'll start figuring out what to do about it long-term before starting training for the Disney 1/2 in January.
> 
> Sorry this was all about me.  I am busily reading this thread to get back up to speed on how everyone is doing before I start coaching tomorrow.  Ill be back soon!



oh please oh please oh please i hope you'll do a trip report full of pictures! DH and i were in rome when i was pregnant with DS (Jan '09) and it was one of our favorite trips ever! (don't tell disney that though! hehe)

so glad you had a wonderful time! pompeii is just so....crazy!! isn't it??


----------



## keenercam

Rose&Mike said:


> And unless you and Kathy worked out something that you are going to start a day early, you have one extra day until you start coaching. It's only Wednesday.
> 
> Glad to have you back.



Thanks, sweetie!  Oh, cool! I have a whole extra day to get to know some of the new "losers" on this thread.  There are so many new people and I am LOVING reading their posts, but in order to really be helpful when I coach, I want to go back and read even more (I've only gone back about 11 pages so far).  So, that's great. I'll start Friday.



dumbo_buddy said:


> oh please oh please oh please i hope you'll do a trip report full of pictures! DH and i were in rome when i was pregnant with DS (Jan '09) and it was one of our favorite trips ever! (don't tell disney that though! hehe)
> 
> so glad you had a wonderful time! pompeii is just so....crazy!! isn't it??



Nancy.  I am definitely going to do a trip report. So far, I have posted the first 6 days to kodak image gallery so that my kids (23 and 18) can also put theirs there.  I had no idea that I couldn't get IMG codes there to put in a trip report.  So, now I have to re-load all those photos to some other hosting site (I usually use photobucket) before I can include them in a trip report.  In the meantime, I have just been posting links to the albums on my Facebook page.  If you want to see them, send me a PM or a friend request (Cam Piscopo Keener).  I have 3 days of Barcelona, the first two days on the Magic, and our day in Malta loaded and mostly captioned.

And yes, Pompeii was mind-blowing. I'd studied 5 years of Latin and Greek in middle and high school and had read so much about it but was still so amazed and impressed with the genius of that civilization, much of which was lost when the city was buried in ash.  The way the city was planned, the artwork, pottery, fountains, water delivery systems were all very, very impressive for that time.


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

dumbo_buddy said:


> i'm heading up to CT to see my  mother today. i think we will go to the mall and walk around alot. i've said before i have mommy issues. one of them is that my mother has ALWAYS made me feel very fat. in high school, at 125 lbs she told me i was far too heavy. and she said this as she was over 230lbs for a long time.(of course when i got up to 180 and figured out my insulin resistance issue and worked my butt off to get back down to 135 she never said anything).  a few years ago she lost a lot of weight and since then acts like she can't eat anything - which is very strange because for the amount that she "doesn't" eat she should be very thin but she's gained a bunch back. so, overeating when she is around is NEVER an option. in fact usually i have to bring a lunch for myself! so, we'll probably go to the mall and walk around a few times and the closest we'll come to the food court is the little play area for the kiddo!
> 
> i guess that's a good thing!



Travel safely Nancy!!! We were in the city this past weekend and traffic was a nightmare! Wished we hadn't driven but I knew the kids were going on shopping sprees so decided to drive in. So of course we got hit at 35th and the tunnel entrance. ERGH!!!! 



keenercam said:


> Good morning, everyone! I know Ive been away from this thread and the challenge forever, but I am very excited that Ill be coaching starting tomorrow. The timing is perfect since Ill be re-starting WW tomorrow, too.  I have gained at least 10 pounds since I was here last.
> 
> Our 15 days in Europe were beyond our highest expectations.  Just being in Europe and seeing so many amazing sights (the beauty of Barcelona, Pompeii, the Coliseum, Sistine Chapel, Leaning Tower of Pisa, statue of David, the Pieta, etc., etc.) would have been amazing in and of itself, but being on the Disney Magic for 10 of those days was absolutely fabulous!!  Unfortunately, I am now very, very far from my first interim weight goal and I have a half marathon in about 2 weeks so I am determined to at least eat healthy, get back in the workout groove and get moving toward my goal.
> 
> I am glad that several WISHers are doing the half-marathon (Rock 'n Roll in Providence, RI) and that there is a pretty generous time limit (4 hours compared to Disney's 3.5), but I am still concerned because my knee is less reliable these days, randomly giving out or suddenly becoming painful enough to stop me in my tracks.  I am hoping it will hold out for the half-marathon in Providence and then I'll start figuring out what to do about it long-term before starting training for the Disney 1/2 in January.
> 
> Sorry this was all about me.  I am busily reading this thread to get back up to speed on how everyone is doing before I start coaching tomorrow.  Ill be back soon!




Cam, your trip sounds amazing! This is the cruise DS15 wants to take. I'm hoping that they will still be doing it in 2014 so we can surprise him with it for graduation.


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

OK so DS15 finally got in touch with Pamela's daughter. I told him to tell Pamela that if she didn't get in here ASAP I was sending out a RECON team!!! 

Hopefully she will touch base soon. But they are alive and well, just really busy.


----------



## tigger813

HI all,

Been up since 7:30 and then I mowed the lawn at 8! Ash and I organized 3 years of bills into shoe boxes and then we were sorting through all my old jewelry. Giving her lots of my old earrings. Still missing one of my pink Mickey earrings and can't find either of my blue ones.

It's Pixar day in the house. We started with Nemo and now we are watching Toy Story 3. I think the next movie will be Wall-E after we take time out to read.

I had a big salad for lunch with some bologna on top and lite thousand island dressing. I couldn't find any other meat for on top. Pancakes and bacon for supper so I need to drink lots of water and do some more exercising later.

I think I'll watch Falling Skies and try and do the elliptical this afternoon.

Almost time to put the ac on and straighten up the living room floor.

TTFN


----------



## donac

Good afternoon everyone.  

Was up early working on the house this morning to get in some work before it got to hot.  Dh has been busy all day getting somethings done around the house before the heat we are expecting the next couple of days.  we will be up early again tomorrow but we will be working in the shade as early as we can.  

I am leaving in a little while.  When I get home I will post the results for this week.  I am going to a frustrating meeting and I need something to take my mind off of the meeting when I get home. 

I am going to a board of meeting.  My principal was called into central office on friday and was told to hand in his resignation on Monday morning.  No one has any reason for it and emails to the board and the superintendant are not being answered.  In the last 20 years we have had 12 principals.  In the last 10 years we have had over 13 principals and vice principals moved out of our building.  I can't stand the constant changes.  They are lucky they have such a great staff who can roll with the punches. 

I had dinner with my ds2 last night.  We drove out to meet him and take him out to dinner.  He really impresses me everytime I see him.  He has no food plan so he has to shop and cook his own meals.  He texted me about the great deals the grocery store was having.  He was upset that he left his crockpots here at the house and forgot to ask us to bring them with us.  He made brownies for his gf since she had a bad day the other day. He even complained about one of his roommates who don't clean their dishes often enough.  While his brother is living here he has never done dishes, how did I get two opposite boys.  

I am a little worried about ds2 because he told us he and some friends are going to great adventure on Friday.  Why Friday when they are predicting 100 around here.  I guess it is a mother's job to worry even when they are gone. 

I was cooking dinner last night when dh suggested we visit ds2.  I lowered the crockpot temp and went off.  I put it away when I got home and finished it this afternoon.  I took chicken and seasoned it with barbeque rub, put it in the crockpot with 1/4 cup of stock and cooked it.  Today I pulled it off the bone and added barbeque sauce  and will serve it on rolls.  

Off to get some things done 

Have a happy and healthy evening.


----------



## pjlla

BernardandMissBianca said:


> OK so DS15 finally got in touch with Pamela's daughter. I told him to tell Pamela that if she didn't get in here ASAP I was sending out a RECON team!!!
> 
> Hopefully she will touch base soon. But they are alive and well, just really busy.



Awww..... I'm sorry I made you all worry!  I didn't mean to!  

Every time I have a minute I try to hop on here and catch up, but I barely catch up with the reading and then don't have time to "chat".  I guess I should just jump in with both feet and start talking again.  But I don't always feel right about not doing lots of replies.  But I guess it's time to just say "here I am" and start fresh again!  

Between multiple swim meets, lots of cleaning for my Mom's visit and DD's overnight friend, DS's robotics camps, our own robotics team here for meetings, and of course, just regular summer stuff, I've been pretty busy.  In fact, I am looking at two half folded loads of laundry right this minute!  

I'll try to pop on more regularly from now on!  But of course, right now I have to run and get DD to the Y.... life just keeps moving!  

TTYL........................P6


----------



## SettinSail

keenercam said:


> Good morning, everyone! I know I’ve been away from this thread and the challenge forever, but I am very excited that I’ll be coaching starting tomorrow. The timing is perfect since I’ll be re-starting WW tomorrow, too.  I have gained at least 10 pounds since I was here last.
> 
> Our 15 days in Europe were beyond our highest expectations.  Just being in Europe and seeing so many amazing sights (the beauty of Barcelona, Pompeii, the Coliseum, Sistine Chapel, Leaning Tower of Pisa, statue of David, the Pieta, etc., etc.) would have been amazing in and of itself, but being on the Disney Magic for 10 of those days was absolutely fabulous!!  Unfortunately, I am now very, very far from my first interim weight goal and I have a half marathon in about 2 weeks so I am determined to at least eat healthy, get back in the workout groove and get moving toward my goal.
> 
> I am glad that several WISHers are doing the half-marathon (Rock 'n Roll in Providence, RI) and that there is a pretty generous time limit (4 hours compared to Disney's 3.5), but I am still concerned because my knee is less reliable these days, randomly giving out or suddenly becoming painful enough to stop me in my tracks.  I am hoping it will hold out for the half-marathon in Providence and then I'll start figuring out what to do about it long-term before starting training for the Disney 1/2 in January.
> 
> Sorry this was all about me.  I am busily reading this thread to get back up to speed on how everyone is doing before I start coaching tomorrow.  I’ll be back soon!



Welcome back Cam!   So glad you loved the cruise - you must have gone to Florence & Pisa on the (La Spezia?) port day, that's just what we did and I questioned if we made the right choice since it was such a long drive to Florence and we didn't get to see Cinque Terre.  I never did get to see it the whole time I lived in Germany.  We had a private guide in Rome & Florence and it was so worth it, he whisked us into the museum with The David ahead of the long line.  The museum as a whole was kind of a let down as far as the price we paid but now I can say I have seen that magnificent statue!  We had no time to tour the Ufizzi or the Duomo but the rest of Florence was magnificent!  Can't wait to read your trip report

Pamela we have missed you!   Hop on when you can!

Dona, sorry about the meeting and the principal situation.  They are lucky the staff just rolls with the punches.  My DS sounds like your OTHER son that is DS1 I think

Tracey, I heard that gold is at an all time high if you have any to sell.  I sold my unwanted pieces last Summer when it was then at an all time high and made almost $600.

Buffy, your son would LOVE the Med cruise, my son was 13 when we went last Summer and he loved his club.  He has a great time on all the Disney cruises but has not been old enough for the Stack club yet. (14+)  Ds would have stayed onboard at every port if he could have  He actually did at the Corsica port.

Trina, I forgot to tell you how cute your pictures are

Busy day today driving my sister around but late this afternoon she got cleared to drive   I think I just got my life back  She is also the primary caretaker for my parents as she lives with them so she can now drive them around too

DS & I went to the Y at 8 am and got in a good workout.  I just hate those cardio machines that only give you 30 mins, when I restart them to go longer I lose all my data and it slows me way down for about a minute.  I'm going to ask tomorrow if there are any tricks to restarting w/o losing the current data.  I mean I am trying for a PR in my 5K time and I need all the help I can get!!!  Tomorrow I will have to do something besides cardio, I am so sore from run/walking 45 mins today.  Even my elbows are sore but esp knees and hips  Eating has been OK except for a cola icee and a donut hole.
Who can resist a cola icee on a hot day

Enjoy your evening

Shawn


----------



## tigger813

Shawn- We sold our gold about 2 1/2 years ago when it was at a high. I went to a gold party and came home with $900 and then we had one here and made another $400! It was amazing! The timing for the $900 couldn't have been better as our washing machine had died that week and we wanted a front loader that was $900! So that covered us!

Watching Wall-E with Brian and Izzie! Had waffles and bacon for supper. Tomorrow will be TJs orange chicken and Friday will be homemade pizza with dough that I will fix in the bread maker. Got lots of different toppings to put on top including pepperoni, hot Italian sausage, meatballs and Eggplant cutlets from TJs. I also bought some chorizo. Planning on having homemade pizza a lot so we don't order out so much. 

Going to play Lego Harry Potter when this is over. Hoping to get to bed early tonight. Only thing on the schedule so far tomorrow is Ash's dr appt and to drop her off at a friend's house on the way home.

Time to chug some more water!

TTFN


----------



## trinaweena

It's very hot here today, i made a comment to boyfriend it felt like disney world in july. His response "less brazillions."  He does have a point.

Not much to report.  Yesterday i went to the gym after work.  It was supposed to be an "off" day, but i wanted to run at least a mile, because i really like women's center and how empty it is.  I ended up doing 2 miles! This is the farthest i've run so far, and i just had this huge smile on my face.  My hips are feeling it though, i think from running on the treadmill, its a little different than running outside.  I'm supposed to run today, thinking about going after class but im also really tired as ive run the past two days in a row.  But we went to Friendly's today and i did not make the best choice.  Which is ironic since i choose friendly's because i know they have healthy options.  So i got a chicken supermelt and broccoli.  other than that my eatings been good.  I weighed in today and ive lost  a pound since friday.  I will probably end up at the gym tonight cause that sandwhich is making me feel guilty.

For now, sitting through a very boring class, reading harry potter fanfiction. Nerd.


----------



## pjlla

Good evening ladies!  See.... I told you I'd be back later! 

I'm sorry if I made anyone worry.  I didn't realize how many days it had been since I had had a chance to just pop on and say HI!  

As I tried to read back a few pages I was noticing how many of you missed me and may I just say..... THANKS for missing me!  Honestly.... I teared up when I saw how the messages and you all wondering about me.  You are truly a remarkable, wonderful, caring group of friends!

Life has been, of course, busy, busy, busy.  And between that and the heat, the exercise has routine has gone down the toilet!  But I'm keeping up fairly well with the food end of things.  Did have an unfortunate run-in with a bottle of wine this weekend, but it is empty and gone now!  

As of last Friday's weigh-in I was at what I consider the TOP of acceptable for myself.... so of course, I'm bummed about that.  And with the wine incident and the lack of exercise, I'm not sure that this week will be any improvement.  But as long as I am not going any higher, I won't panic (yet).  

My Mom came up the end of last week to visit.... she got to see DS's "project" on the last day of robotics camp and got to come to one of DD's swim meets, so she was happy to be able to see BOTH of the kids activities in just a few days.  She left Monday, Monday afternoon was a robotics meeting here  and then Tuesday DD had another swim meet and then a swim friend came to spend the night.  Combine all of this with some much needed house cleaning and a bit of yardwork (and of course, the usual kid-taxiing) and I've been kind of right out straight lately!  

DH's sister and nephew from New Mexico and his niece and her family from TX are flying into MA tonight and we will be trying to be sure to see them sometime over the weekend down at the Cape.  Plus DH's birthday is Monday and DD's sweet 16 birthday party is Tuesday (a day in Boston with 9 friends).... so more busy days ahead.  

Just a few comments here from some of the back-reading I've been doing over the past few days....

Tracey.... so sorry to hear about your Mom's accident.  Honestly, they say bad things come in three's, but you (and your family) have certainly had more than your share lately!  Have you had any luck finding a good assisted living situation for your parents?  Prayers continue for your Mom, Dad, and all of you.

Rose.... saw your PM... sorry I haven't responded.  I don't need the books, but thanks for thinking of me!

Kathy.... I saw you mentioned Wakefield, NH in a comment to someone.  That is where my vacation with my side of the family is every year for the past 16 years!  Small world!  When will you be there?  Actually.... it was the Poor People's Pub mention that caught my attention!  Our cottage isn't far from there.... in fact, last summer the pub was my turn around place for my morning walk/runs.  

Shawn.... Thanks for missing me!  I'll be happy to kick your butt whenever you would like!   Hope things are going along smoothly for the move back to the U.S.  What the heck is a "pig-picking" and would I enjoy it?  Sounds like it involves fattening foods!  

Cam.... Happy to see you back!  The trip sounds amazing!

Buffy.... DD and I had an "awwww"  moment in the car today when DD played her voice mail from Sean and we realized that you were worried about us!  Thanks for the wake-up call!  Glad you didn't have to send out the Recon team or SWAT team or whatever!!  

GIANT hugs to EVERYONE!!!!!.........................P


----------



## dvccruiser76

mikamah said:


> My eyes are still open for that single, 50ish dvc owner.



I will keep that in mind and keep my eyes open for you as well 



dumbo_buddy said:


> psh, totally normal. i've been planning our sept 2011 trip since the second i found out i was pregnant and realized that the jan 2012 trip wouldn't be possible. also, we are already booked for our may 2012 trip! when i booked i had to give the names of all the people who will be in the villa and i told the cast member that he was giving me too much pressure because i don't know the name of my unborn child! lol!! we are planning a trip for a kid that isn't even here yet! AND we'll be back for jan 2013 and the other night we were talking about that trip! we were thinking that by then we might be ready to actually do a day at the harry potter world. have never been anywhere besides disney.
> 
> we bought our double stroller specifically because of the kind that we see alot in disney!
> 
> if planning disney vacations years ahead is wrong, i don't want to be right.



Well put  Where are you staying in Sept 2011 and how long? Where and for how long in Jan 2012? Love to live vicariously 



dumbo_buddy said:


> i'm heading up to CT to see my  mother today. i think we will go to the mall and walk around alot. i've said before i have mommy issues. one of them is that my mother has ALWAYS made me feel very fat. in high school, at 125 lbs she told me i was far too heavy. and she said this as she was over 230lbs for a long time.(of course when i got up to 180 and figured out my insulin resistance issue and worked my butt off to get back down to 135 she never said anything).  a few years ago she lost a lot of weight and since then acts like she can't eat anything - which is very strange because for the amount that she "doesn't" eat she should be very thin but she's gained a bunch back. so, overeating when she is around is NEVER an option. in fact usually i have to bring a lunch for myself! so, we'll probably go to the mall and walk around a few times and the closest we'll come to the food court is the little play area for the kiddo!



Hope your visit in CT went well 



SettinSail said:


> Did not so great with eating at Cheesecake Factory yesterday - quickly ordered salmon w/o studying the menu too much.  It was delicious but served with a large scoop of mashed potates and asparagus in rich sauce!
> I should have read a little more carefully!  I knew damage was done so I skipped supper.  Still up 1 lb today  Going to the Y this morning and eating very carefully today



So, yesterday I had my new favorite snack and it reminded me so much of the banana cream cheesecake from the Cheesecake Factory. 

You mix 1 tbs of fat free whipped cream cheese, one tbs of fluff (both fat free items), then if you have any handy a drop or two of lemon juice and once it's mixed together, you can either dip or cut up pieces of a banana and put it in it. Delish  

I was eating it and all I could think about was the banana cream cheesecake, which I 



keenercam said:


> Our 15 days in Europe were beyond our highest expectations.  Just being in Europe and seeing so many amazing sights (the beauty of Barcelona, Pompeii, the Coliseum, Sistine Chapel, Leaning Tower of Pisa, statue of David, the Pieta, etc., etc.) would have been amazing in and of itself, but being on the Disney Magic for 10 of those days was absolutely fabulous!!  Unfortunately, I am now very, very far from my first interim weight goal and I have a half marathon in about 2 weeks so I am determined to at least eat healthy, get back in the workout groove and get moving toward my goal.



Wow, 10 days on the Magic sounds wonderful, I will have to read your trip report. 



donac said:


> I had dinner with my ds2 last night.  We drove out to meet him and take him out to dinner.  He really impresses me everytime I see him.  He has no food plan so he has to shop and cook his own meals.  He texted me about the great deals the grocery store was having.  He was upset that he left his crockpots here at the house and forgot to ask us to bring them with us.  He made brownies for his gf since she had a bad day the other day. He even complained about one of his roommates who don't clean their dishes often enough.



You must have been so proud 



Well, time for a little Wii Zumba! Have a great night everyone


----------



## bellebookworm9

It is HOT today. And it's supposed to be even worse tomorrow: high of 95, and there is a heat advisory. My home district is actually closing it's middle/high school programs, and refusing to transport kids to out of district programs (ie, where I work). I'm really thinking about calling off tomorrow; my sinuses are taking a beating from this weather and I should probably go see the doctor. But if I do end up staying home, I will be going grocery shopping (yay air conditioning!) to buy some fruits and veggies since we have pretty much nothing in the house right now. 

Pamela, glad you're back! I was just thinking yesterday that I hadn't seen you around in a while!


----------



## Disneywedding2010

*Hey everyone!*

I don't have a whole lot to report right now. I'm in the process of insurance shopping for our new house. I'm running into brick walls because many won't insure the house as long as it sits vacant. I can't move down there before Oct so obviously the house will be empty until then. I want to try to get some form of insurance on it because it is hurricane season and I'd rather be safe then sorry. 

Other then that I'm just trying to take it easy. My best friend will be here Saturday for a week. I'm going to kick back and try to relax. I believe the first weekend in August we're going to work on the garage and get things thrown out/situated. We were going to do it this past weekend but I already think the garbage people were going to hate us, . 

Best friend is leaving the last weekend of July. The first weekend of August we are arranging the garage, and then the second weekend we are flying out to FL to get our keys to the house . I told Alan worse case scenario if we can't get the house insured then I'd move down there earlier then scheduled. Then he could come down in October. We're crossing our fingers that we can get this situated and soon. 

Other then that nothing really exciting going on here.


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

*Pamela* glad you are ok. I figured you were busy but when I asked DS15 if he had heard from you DD and he said no (I knew he'd been texting her with no response) I got concerned.

Glad you could pop in!!! RECON Team Alpha has been recalled but they are on stand by if you go MIA again!!


----------



## JacksLilWench

mikamah said:


> Wed 7/20/11 QOTD- People who are more active just in their daily lives can burn hundreds of more calories than their sedentary counterparts. What can you do to increase your non-exercise activity today?




Park further away from the door (just as soon as it's NOT 105 with the heat index, lol), stand while I use the computer, stretch while I watch Letterman tonight...that's all I can think of for now!

**************
I'm super excited about this weekend.  My mom and I are headed to Northern Va for a family reunion!  We were last there in mid-May under not so favorable circumstances- my g-ma had just passed away.  So it'll be really nice to see family with happy thoughts.  I'm nervous about the food situation, as so much of that side of the family doesn't really believe in eating too healthy.  But I think I'll manage.  I will make sure to have TONS of water, eat all my veggies first, and I promise you all to only have one _small_ piece of cake.  We leave Friday morning and come back Tuesday evening.  I don't know what my Internet outlook will be, but if I can, I'll be checking in!


----------



## mikamah

dumbo_buddy said:


> if planning disney vacations years ahead is wrong, i don't want to be right.






dumbo_buddy said:


> i'm heading up to CT to see my  mother today. i think we will go to the mall and walk around alot. i've said before i have mommy issues. one of them is that my mother has ALWAYS made me feel very fat. in high school, at 125 lbs she told me i was far too heavy. and she said this as she was over 230lbs for a long time.(of course when i got up to 180 and figured out my insulin resistance issue and worked my butt off to get back down to 135 she never said anything).  a few years ago she lost a lot of weight and since then acts like she can't eat anything - which is very strange because for the amount that she "doesn't" eat she should be very thin but she's gained a bunch back. so, overeating when she is around is NEVER an option. in fact usually i have to bring a lunch for myself! so, we'll probably go to the mall and walk around a few times and the closest we'll come to the food court is the little play area for the kiddo!


 Hope you had a lovely visit with your mom and all went well!!



SettinSail said:


> Tip of the day:  If you are buying Sperrys that you don't plan to wear with socks, don't try them on with socks!!!   Ugh, apparently Sperrys are all the rage with kids my DH's age and he had to have some.  Now we are having to go back and return because they are too loose w/o socks
> 
> Did not so great with eating at Cheesecake Factory yesterday - quickly ordered salmon w/o studying the menu too much.  It was delicious but served with a large scoop of mashed potates and asparagus in rich sauce!
> I should have read a little more carefully!  I knew damage was done so I skipped supper.  Still up 1 lb today  Going to the Y this morning and eating very carefully today
> 
> Kathy, thanks so much for the encouragement  I really need it.  I am just not feeling myself lately and I can not get motivated to do much lately.  Hopefully the tide will turn for me soon!  DH is returning from Germany July 30 and it will be nice to have him back.


I had to google sperry's to see if they were the old boat shoes I was thinking of.  It's amazing how stuff comes back in vogue.  Glad the salmon was delish, 1 pound isn't too bad either.  It will be nice for you to have dh home again, especially being in the new house.  



keenercam said:


> Our 15 days in Europe were beyond our highest expectations.  Just being in Europe and seeing so many amazing sights (the beauty of Barcelona, Pompeii, the Coliseum, Sistine Chapel, Leaning Tower of Pisa, statue of David, the Pieta, etc., etc.) would have been amazing in and of itself, but being on the Disney Magic for 10 of those days was absolutely fabulous!!  Unfortunately, I am now very, very far from my first interim weight goal and I have a half marathon in about 2 weeks so I am determined to at least eat healthy, get back in the workout groove and get moving toward my goal.
> 
> I am glad that several WISHers are doing the half-marathon (Rock 'n Roll in Providence, RI) and that there is a pretty generous time limit (4 hours compared to Disney's 3.5), but I am still concerned because my knee is less reliable these days, randomly giving out or suddenly becoming painful enough to stop me in my tracks.  I am hoping it will hold out for the half-marathon in Providence and then I'll start figuring out what to do about it long-term before starting training for the Disney 1/2 in January.


Welcome back Cam!!  We have missed you.  I can't wait to look through your pictures.  I've been meaning to see Shawns pics too, but haven't had the time lately.  Your trip sounds amazing.  
I didn't realize you were doing the Rock and Roll!  Will there be a little dis meet with Maria and the others?  Except for the hot august thing, I wish I was doing that one instead of one in september.  It would be fun to meet you and see Maria again.  Is your friend wtpplc doing it?  I know that's not her name here, but I can't remember her name, but I met her at the princess.  I bet Lisa will remember her name.  She remembers everything.  



Rose&Mike said:


> Hi Cam! So nice to see you back. I'm sorry about that pesky knee. I know the whole itbs thing isn't the same, but I will say I often feel one step away from being on the injured list again. So hugs to you that it will cooperate.
> 
> And unless you and Kathy worked out something that you are going to start a day early, you have one extra day until you start coaching. It's only Wednesday.


Thanks Rose.  



keenercam said:


> Thanks, sweetie!  Oh, cool! I have a whole extra day to get to know some of the new "losers" on this thread.  There are so many new people and I am LOVING reading their posts, but in order to really be helpful when I coach, I want to go back and read even more (I've only gone back about 11 pages so far).  So, that's great. I'll start Friday.


It's been great to coach this week so I could get to know everyone better.  It's been a busy summer, and I haven't been posting here as much as I'd like.  Though if I had an I phone and knew how to work it, I could have been more present.  One of these days.  



BernardandMissBianca said:


> OK so DS15 finally got in touch with Pamela's daughter. I told him to tell Pamela that if she didn't get in here ASAP I was sending out a RECON team!!!
> 
> Hopefully she will touch base soon. But they are alive and well, just really busy.


Thanks, buffy.



tigger813 said:


> Been up since 7:30 and then I mowed the lawn at 8! Ash and I organized 3 years of bills into shoe boxes and then we were sorting through all my old jewelry. Giving her lots of my old earrings. Still missing one of my pink Mickey earrings and can't find either of my blue ones.


Someone at work noticed my blue mickey earrings lost a stone, and said it must be time to book another trip.  Maybe that's your sign too. 



donac said:


> I had dinner with my ds2 last night.  We drove out to meet him and take him out to dinner.  He really impresses me everytime I see him.  He has no food plan so he has to shop and cook his own meals.  He texted me about the great deals the grocery store was having.  He was upset that he left his crockpots here at the house and forgot to ask us to bring them with us.  He made brownies for his gf since she had a bad day the other day. He even complained about one of his roommates who don't clean their dishes often enough.  While his brother is living here he has never done dishes, how did I get two opposite boys.
> 
> I am a little worried about ds2 because he told us he and some friends are going to great adventure on Friday.  Why Friday when they are predicting 100 around here.  I guess it is a mother's job to worry even when they are gone.


Your ds sounds like such a sweetie.  And a good catch too.  Isn't it amazing how you raised them both the same, but they are such individuals.  
Make that boy promise to drink plenty of water.  Does great adventure have a water park too?   I hope so. 



pjlla said:


> Awww..... I'm sorry I made you all worry!  I didn't mean to!
> P6


Glad to hear all is well, and you're just crazy busy as usual.  We have missed you here.  



SettinSail said:


> Busy day today driving my sister around but late this afternoon she got cleared to drive   I think I just got my life back  She is also the primary caretaker for my parents as she lives with them so she can now drive them around too
> 
> DS & I went to the Y at 8 am and got in a good workout.  I just hate those cardio machines that only give you 30 mins, when I restart them to go longer I lose all my data and it slows me way down for about a minute.  I'm going to ask tomorrow if there are any tricks to restarting w/o losing the current data.  I mean I am trying for a PR in my 5K time and I need all the help I can get!!!  Tomorrow I will have to do something besides cardio, I am so sore from run/walking 45 mins today.  Even my elbows are sore but esp knees and hips  Eating has been OK except for a cola icee and a donut hole.
> Who can resist a cola icee on a hot day:


Whoo hoo on the sister driving again!  And nice job at the gym.  That is a pain about the 30 min limit.  I only used a gym for a week last year for my training, and had a hard time with the treadmill controls.  I'd hit something accidently and it would slow down.  Treadmills are not my thing.  



trinaweena said:


> Not much to report.  Yesterday i went to the gym after work.  It was supposed to be an "off" day, but i wanted to run at least a mile, because i really like women's center and how empty it is.  I ended up doing 2 miles! This is the farthest i've run so far, and i just had this huge smile on my face.  My hips are feeling it though, i think from running on the treadmill, its a little different than running outside.  I'm supposed to run today, thinking about going after class but im also really tired as ive run the past two days in a row.  But we went to Friendly's today and i did not make the best choice.  Which is ironic since i choose friendly's because i know they have healthy options.  So i got a chicken supermelt and broccoli.  other than that my eatings been good.  I weighed in today and ive lost  a pound since friday.  I will probably end up at the gym tonight cause that sandwhich is making me feel guilty.


Be careful running all those days in a row, especially where you're increasing your distance.  You don't want to overdo it, and your muscles need some rest days too. 



pjlla said:


> Kathy.... I saw you mentioned Wakefield, NH in a comment to someone.  That is where my vacation with my side of the family is every year for the past 16 years!  Small world!  When will you be there?  Actually.... it was the Poor People's Pub mention that caught my attention!  Our cottage isn't far from there.... in fact, last summer the pub was my turn around place for my morning walk/runs.


So glad to see you back.  You sure have been busy.  We were in Wakefield last weekend.  My sister has a trailer at Meehans Woodman Lake campground, past poor peoples pub on 153, maybe 15 minutes or so, before Province Lake.  It's a small campground with probably only 20 something trailers.  It is so beautiful up there.  But we always stop at the truck/farmstand by the gas station on 16 to buy vegies on our way home, and it was closed.  I was bummed.  I bet you've stopped there too. 



dvccruiser76 said:


> I will keep that in mind and keep my eyes open for you as well


Thanks Sue.  Hope you have inside plans for the next couple of days.  



bellebookworm9 said:


> It is HOT today. And it's supposed to be even worse tomorrow: high of 95, and there is a heat advisory. My home district is actually closing it's middle/high school programs, and refusing to transport kids to out of district programs (ie, where I work). I'm really thinking about calling off tomorrow; my sinuses are taking a beating from this weather and I should probably go see the doctor. But if I do end up staying home, I will be going grocery shopping (yay air conditioning!) to buy some fruits and veggies since we have pretty much nothing in the house right now.


That's good they are closing some of the school programs in this heat.  I'm happy ds's camp this week is on a pond, and their activity building is new and air conditioned.  last week's camp was in a school with no AC, and no water to swim in.  I'm happy he's not there this week, but feel bad for those kids.  



Disneywedding2010 said:


> *Hey everyone!*
> 
> I don't have a whole lot to report right now. I'm in the process of insurance shopping for our new house. I'm running into brick walls because many won't insure the house as long as it sits vacant. I can't move down there before Oct so obviously the house will be empty until then. I want to try to get some form of insurance on it because it is hurricane season and I'd rather be safe then sorry.
> 
> Other then that I'm just trying to take it easy. My best friend will be here Saturday for a week. I'm going to kick back and try to relax. I believe the first weekend in August we're going to work on the garage and get things thrown out/situated. We were going to do it this past weekend but I already think the garbage people were going to hate us.


Did you take your day to yourself yesterday?  I hope you did, and are able to have some relaxing time coming up too.



BernardandMissBianca said:


> Glad you could pop in!!! RECON Team Alpha has been recalled but they are on stand by if you go MIA again!!






JacksLilWench said:


> I'm super excited about this weekend.  My mom and I are headed to Northern Va for a family reunion!  We were last there in mid-May under not so favorable circumstances- my g-ma had just passed away.  So it'll be really nice to see family with happy thoughts.  I'm nervous about the food situation, as so much of that side of the family doesn't really believe in eating too healthy.  But I think I'll manage.  I will make sure to have TONS of water, eat all my veggies first, and I promise you all to only have one _small_ piece of cake.  We leave Friday morning and come back Tuesday evening.  I don't know what my Internet outlook will be, but if I can, I'll be checking in!


Sounds like a really nice weekend.  It's nice to see everyone for a happy occassion, and I hope you'll all share some good memories of your grandma too. 

Good evening everyone!   

We had a fun night at the camp's family night.  It was hot for the campfire, but the kids didn't seem to mind.  Michael's been working hard on his swimming this week so he could move up to the next swim level in the lake.  They have it roped off in 4 areas and test the kids each week, and for family night they can swim up one level.   Well he got the ok to move to the second to last level yesterday, so today he could go the furthest out and swim out to the float.  He looked like he was having a blast jumping off the float.  And poor me, we didn't have time to go out in the paddle boat.   I told him not to worry, since we'll be out on his uncles boat next month.  

I haven't gotten my act together this week as I had hoped in the eating dept.  I did do my wii fit this morning for 30 min, and tomorrow I don't go into work til 10, so I'll walk ds to the bus for camp and then take a slow run/walk.  I know it's going to be brutal, but it's the only morning this week I can do it.  I'll bring my exercise clothes camping this weekend, and may try to get out early in the morning one day.  

Have a great night!!


----------



## cclovesdis

Healthy Habits Week 6 Results

*Congratulations to Our Participants:*
bellebookworm9
glass1/2fll
JacksLilWench

*Congratulations to this Week's Prize Winner: glass1/2fll, who also earned 15/16 HH points for the week!

Please PM me your address and I will send you your prize.*


----------



## cclovesdis

I just lost my post!  AHHH!

Okay, enough moaning. I am up early and this makes day 2 of that. I need my sleep. I feel rested enough, though, so I'm hoping for a good day.

The last 2 days have not been very OP. I have been really hungry. I am hoping for an OP day today and know that if I plan accordingly, I'll have one. And, as I have plenty of time this morning, planning should be easy-peasy. 

Have a great day everone!


----------



## satorifound

So tonight I was walking around at work and stepped up on the ball of my foot and felt pain in my calf.  It hurt like heck for a bit, but I took some Ibuprofin.  Well, now it feels like I have a knot in my calf muscle.    Could this be from the running I have been doing?  I haven't been running much, I am only on week two of C25K.


----------



## Rose&Mike

Good morning! I hope everyone is staying cool!

Pamela--Nice to see you!

Dona--I hope the meeting wasn't too crazy!

satorifound--could be from the running. Where is the pain in your calf? The "stick" which you can get at most running stores works great for rubbing out calf muscles. Are you hydrating enough? Are you hydrating too much? I am having some problems with my foot which is totally unrelated to running--so it might not be running. I hope it's feeling better today.

******
This summer is definitely busier than last summer on the thread, but I am seeing some similarities. I thought last summer would be an easy time to lose weight for most people--lots of great food choices and opportunities to be active. But I think being off schedule is harder on all of us than we would think. And while there are lots of good food choices, there also seem to be lots of opportunities for a little extra junk too....like having that extra g-f beer at the ballgame.

My point in all this--don't get frustrated if things are not going the way you think they should this summer. Hopefully you are setting up good habits for the fall. When the temps cool off a little bit you will find that you can go harder and faster on your workouts from all that training in the warm temps. And things seem to get a lot easier for a lot of folks when they are on a schedule. I know with my DS home for the summer I have felt "off". It's not a bad thing, I just needed to learn that I can maintain even when things aren't going perfectly. I also needed to learn to change it up a bit--not doing the same workouts I thought I would this summer and we are definitely not on much of a schedule. But that's life sometimes, so it was a good lesson to learn. 

Anyhow, that was my long winded way of saying--hang in there.

Have a great day! Drink that water--it's hot out there!


----------



## mikamah

Rose&Mike said:


> This summer is definitely busier than last summer on the thread, but I am seeing some similarities. I thought last summer would be an easy time to lose weight for most people--lots of great food choices and opportunities to be active. But I think being off schedule is harder on all of us than we would think. And while there are lots of good food choices, there also seem to be lots of opportunities for a little extra junk too....like having that extra g-f beer at the ballgame.
> 
> My point in all this--don't get frustrated if things are not going the way you think they should this summer. Hopefully you are setting up good habits for the fall. When the temps cool off a little bit you will find that you can go harder and faster on your workouts from all that training in the warm temps. And things seem to get a lot easier for a lot of folks when they are on a schedule. I know with my DS home for the summer I have felt "off". It's not a bad thing, I just needed to learn that I can maintain even when things aren't going perfectly. I also needed to learn to change it up a bit--not doing the same workouts I thought I would this summer and we are definitely not on much of a schedule. But that's life sometimes, so it was a good lesson to learn.
> 
> Anyhow, that was my long winded way of saying--hang in there.


Thank you Rose, very well said.  I started this challenge and didn't make a weight loss amount because I didn't want to fail.  I have essentially been maintaining for the challenge, which is so much better than putting 10-15 pounds back on like I have done in prior challenges.  It is definitely harder with kids home, and different schedules to keep the healthy, active schedule you'd like to, but every little thing you can do does help.  

So move a little more each day, make a healthier eating choice, and get that water in.   We will get there.  Never give up!!



satorifound said:


> So tonight I was walking around at work and stepped up on the ball of my foot and felt pain in my calf.  It hurt like heck for a bit, but I took some Ibuprofin.  Well, now it feels like I have a knot in my calf muscle.    Could this be from the running I have been doing?  I haven't been running much, I am only on week two of C25K.


I'd think i could be from running too, especially since it's new for you.  Do you stretch after each c25k episode?   I found that stretching really made a big difference for me when I first started, and I was much less sore.  



cclovesdis said:


> I just lost my post!  AHHH!
> 
> Okay, enough moaning. I am up early and this makes day 2 of that. I need my sleep. I feel rested enough, though, so I'm hoping for a good day.
> 
> The last 2 days have not been very OP. I have been really hungry. I am hoping for an OP day today and know that if I plan accordingly, I'll have one. And, as I have plenty of time this morning, planning should be easy-peasy.
> 
> Have a great day everone!


Heres to a good op day for all of us!!



cclovesdis said:


> Healthy Habits Week 6 Results
> 
> *Congratulations to Our Participants:*
> bellebookworm9
> glass1/2fll
> JacksLilWench
> 
> *Congratulations to this Week's Prize Winner: glass1/2fll, who also earned 15/16 HH points for the week!
> 
> Please PM me your address and I will send you your prize.*


*Thank you CC.  *


----------



## mikamah

Not all of us are doing as well in the weight loss as we would like, but I know we all have some wonderful blessings in our lives.  Let's share some of the things we are most grateful for today, and remember how blessed we really are. 


My wonderful son, he truly is my greatest blessing.  And I'm am so lucky he is such a positive, easy going kid too.  
I'm very grateful to have a job where I can pay the bills and have enough leftover for vacations too.  
I'm also very grateful for all my friends that I have made here, where I can come and vent and share my struggles and always get unconditional support and encouragement.  

Thank you all for being here, and for all you do every day to inspire me.


----------



## lisah0711

Good morning all!   

To all of you who are in areas where the heat is so bad please stay cool! 

*Cam,*  back!  I'm so glad that you had a wonderful time on your trip and can't wait to hear all about it! Getting back on track is a great strategy to kiss those vacation pounds good-bye.

*Nancy,* hope your visit went okay yesterday.  

*Buffy,* nice to see you back and thanks for finding Pamela!  

*Dona,* so sorry about the principal thing.    Makes that retirement discussion start looking pretty good doesn't it? 

*Pamela,* so nice to see you!    Glad that you are okay and are enjoying your busy summer.  We missed you!

*Shawn,* hurray for your sister being able to drive herself!    Hope that you can figure out a way to get that TM to keep from losing your data.  If you had a Garmin with a footpod I believe that it will work on the TM if you've been thinking about that.  

*Tracey,* hope that your Mom's surgery went well.

*Trina,* they have those rest days in running schedules to help you avoid injury.  Those are the days that your body gets stronger so don't hesitate to take them!  

*Sue,* you are really rocking the Wii Zumba!  

*Gretchen,* hope the heat breaks soon.   

*Kristina,* good luck with the insurance thing!  

*JacksLilWench,* enjoy the family reunion!  



mikamah said:


> Except for the hot august thing, I wish I was doing that one instead of one in september.  It would be fun to meet you and see Maria again.  Is your friend wtpplc doing it?  I know that's not her name here, but I can't remember her name, but I met her at the princess.  I bet Lisa will remember her name.  She remembers everything.



 Well, maybe not everything but I think that you are talking about *Carrie,* who is a very nice WISHer!  

Not that I want to discourage a Disney trip or anything but you can get a replacement for your Mickey earrings on disneyshopping.com.  I just saw that the other day when I was looking around there. 

You're doing a great job coaching this week!    It's a tough time of year for this healthy living thing and this is a tough group right now.    But we are all going to turn it around and finish our summer stronger and healthier that we started it! 

*satorifound,* sorry about the leg pain.  Give it a rest for a couple of days to let it heal.  

*CC,* sorry about the visit from the poof fairy! 



Rose&Mike said:


> This summer is definitely busier than last summer on the thread, but I am seeing some similarities. I thought last summer would be an easy time to lose weight for most people--lots of great food choices and opportunities to be active. But I think being off schedule is harder on all of us than we would think. And while there are lots of good food choices, there also seem to be lots of opportunities for a little extra junk too....like having that extra g-f beer at the ballgame.
> 
> My point in all this--*don't get frustrated if things are not going the way you think they should this summer*. Hopefully you are setting up good habits for the fall. When the temps cool off a little bit you will find that you can go harder and faster on your workouts from all that training in the warm temps. And things seem to get a lot easier for a lot of folks when they are on a schedule. I know with my DS home for the summer I have felt "off". It's not a bad thing, I just needed to learn that I can maintain even when things aren't going perfectly. I also needed to learn to change it up a bit--not doing the same workouts I thought I would this summer and we are definitely not on much of a schedule. But that's life sometimes, so it was a good lesson to learn.
> 
> Anyhow, that was my long winded way of saying--hang in there.
> 
> Have a great day! Drink that water--it's hot out there!



Well said, Rose!  



mikamah said:


> Not all of us are doing as well in the weight loss as we would like, but I know we all have some wonderful blessings in our lives.  Let's share some of the things we are most grateful for today, and remember how blessed we really are.



Thanks for reminding us to appreciate our blessings in life, Kathy.   

I am so blessed to have a wonderful DS and DH who love me and keep me entertained with their antics.  And our extended family although they are not as close as we would like.  I'm blessed with my sweet dog and cat who keep me company no matter how early I get up.  I live in a beautiful place, and last but not least, I am going on vacation in 5 short days.  

Have a great day all!  Do what you can today and forgive yourself for any missteps and remember what our coach says: NEVER GIVE UP!


----------



## keenercam

Good morning, everyone!

Kathy - I am hoping that many of the WISHers will be together in Providence.  I think many of us are staying at the same hotel.  I will have to get on that thread and see what everyone's plans are.

Lisa - I agree that you have an amazing memory. Yes, Kathy was thinking of Carrie (wtpclc) who is one of my dearest friends.  Unfortunately, she will not be at Providence. She and her DH did an Ironman last weekend. I am outrageously proud of her!

Busy at work.  Reading here still to catch up.  The most important thing is that I went back to WW today and started completely fresh.  I needed to do that for the sake of my psychological well-being on this journey.  With the help of a new 3-month journal sent to me by a dear friend, I am determined to journal every bite starting with breakfast this morning.  I am hoping to overcome the challenge of eating out too much and "needing" popcorn when we go to the movies.  If I can make those 2 major behavioral changes the rest of the summer should be a bit easier to manage.


----------



## SettinSail

mikamah said:


> Not all of us are doing as well in the weight loss as we would like, but I know we all have some wonderful blessings in our lives.  Let's share some of the things we are most grateful for today, and remember how blessed we really are.



What a great QOTD!  I am blessed to be healthy and to have a healthy family.  I am blessed to have my DH and DS even though they drive me  sometimes.  I am blessed to have a roof over my head and plenty of food to eat.  I am blessed to have a job and blessed with DH's job too. I am blessed to have enough money to have a nice life including a vacation at the beach starting July 31st  I am blessed to have many friends, incl my DIS friends  Wow, I really enjoyed that, thanks Kathy

Kristina, if you can not find insurance and you have a mortgage, the mortgage company will secure insurance for you.  It will be expensive and is a last resort sort of thing, but they will not let you have a loan w/o insurance. We went through this same thing when we first moved to Germany and left our house vacant and up for sale.  Luckily for us, it ended up going under contract about 2 weeks after we moved out.  It had already been on the market over 60 days.

Rose, thanks for your post  I think maybe you are right, the whole different routine may be throwing me off.  I just can't figure it out, no matter what I do, I keep drifting back to 2-3 lbs above my lowest weight.  I've said all along that I am only doing things that I know I can do for the rest of my life, ie I am not exercising 2-3 hours a day, I am not cutting my calories to 1200, etc but lately I have been thinking about doing some more drastic measures.  Any time I've done that in the past it has led directly to going completely off program and gaining ALL weight back.  I still have a lot more weight to lose and I am getting frustruated  However, if I never lose another pound, I am determined to keep off the 29 I've lost so far

Kathy, yes they are the old Perry Topsiders   I love them
Would you believe I bought DS 2 pairs and he decided he didn't like them after all and returned BOTH of them  I will never figure him out.  These teenager years are turning out to be such a PITA
 for Michael moving up to a high swimming level.  He is quite the little athlete

Pam, glad you had a nice visit with Mom and she got to see the kids activities.  Wish I had signed DS up for more things this Summer.  He did 1 week of BSA camp, 1 week of church camp but has done nothing since then.  I did get him up to go to the Y with me yesterday but he's pretty lazy the rest of the time.  Just need to fill up next week and then we are off to the beach the first week of Aug, 2nd week of Aug he goes to Grandma's and then school starts Aug 25th.

Lisa, thanks for the tip on the Garmin!  I'm with you: NEVER GIVE UP!

Hello to everyone else - just realized I'm meeting friends for lunch and I have 20 mins to get ready

Shawn


----------



## pjlla

bellebookworm9 said:


> It is HOT today. And it's supposed to be even worse tomorrow: high of 95, and there is a heat advisory. My home district is actually closing it's middle/high school programs, and refusing to transport kids to out of district programs (ie, where I work). I'm really thinking about calling off tomorrow; my sinuses are taking a beating from this weather and I should probably go see the doctor. But if I do end up staying home, I will be going grocery shopping (yay air conditioning!) to buy some fruits and veggies since we have pretty much nothing in the house right now.
> 
> Pamela, glad you're back! I was just thinking yesterday that I hadn't seen you around in a while!



Stay cool and healthy!  

Thanks for the welcome back!



BernardandMissBianca said:


> *Pamela* glad you are ok. I figured you were busy but when I asked DS15 if he had heard from you DD and he said no (I knew he'd been texting her with no response) I got concerned.
> 
> Glad you could pop in!!! RECON Team Alpha has been recalled but they are on stand by if you go MIA again!!



Well... of course, in addition to being super busy, DD's phone went missing for about a week. I finally found it one night at the Y in the outside pocket of my gym bag.  I don't think she got caught up on all of the texts that were waiting for her.

Tell Sean thanks for the concern.  



JacksLilWench said:


> Park further away from the door (just as soon as it's NOT 105 with the heat index, lol), stand while I use the computer, stretch while I watch Letterman tonight...that's all I can think of for now!
> 
> **************
> I'm super excited about this weekend.  My mom and I are headed to Northern Va for a family reunion!  We were last there in mid-May under not so favorable circumstances- my g-ma had just passed away.  So it'll be really nice to see family with happy thoughts.  I'm nervous about the food situation, as so much of that side of the family doesn't really believe in eating too healthy.  But I think I'll manage.  I will make sure to have TONS of water, eat all my veggies first, and I promise you all to only have one _small_ piece of cake.  We leave Friday morning and come back Tuesday evening.  I don't know what my Internet outlook will be, but if I can, I'll be checking in!



Enjoy your family time!  Veggies first, cake second is a great plan!



mikamah said:


> Glad to hear all is well, and you're just crazy busy as usual.  We have missed you here.
> 
> So glad to see you back.  You sure have been busy.  We were in Wakefield last weekend.  My sister has a trailer at Meehans Woodman Lake campground, past poor peoples pub on 153, maybe 15 minutes or so, before Province Lake.  It's a small campground with probably only 20 something trailers.  It is so beautiful up there.  But we always stop at the truck/farmstand by the gas station on 16 to buy vegies on our way home, and it was closed.  I was bummed.  I bet you've stopped there too.



Yes, we stop at that farmstand often for corn on the cob.  Our camp is on Great East Lake.  



Rose&Mike said:


> Pamela--Nice to see you!
> 
> 
> Thanks.... nice to be missed.
> 
> 
> This summer is definitely busier than last summer on the thread, but I am seeing some similarities. I thought last summer would be an easy time to lose weight for most people--lots of great food choices and opportunities to be active. But I think being off schedule is harder on all of us than we would think. And while there are lots of good food choices, there also seem to be lots of opportunities for a little extra junk too....like having that extra g-f beer at the ballgame.
> 
> My point in all this--don't get frustrated if things are not going the way you think they should this summer. Hopefully you are setting up good habits for the fall. When the temps cool off a little bit you will find that you can go harder and faster on your workouts from all that training in the warm temps. And things seem to get a lot easier for a lot of folks when they are on a schedule. I know with my DS home for the summer I have felt "off". It's not a bad thing, I just needed to learn that I can maintain even when things aren't going perfectly. I also needed to learn to change it up a bit--not doing the same workouts I thought I would this summer and we are definitely not on much of a schedule. But that's life sometimes, so it was a good lesson to learn.
> 
> Anyhow, that was my long winded way of saying--hang in there.
> 
> Have a great day! Drink that water--it's hot out there!



Thanks for the wise words!



lisah0711 said:


> *Buffy,* nice to see you back and thanks for finding Pamela!
> 
> *Pamela,* so nice to see you!    Glad that you are okay and are enjoying your busy summer.  We missed you!



Again, thanks for missing me!



mikamah said:


> Not all of us are doing as well in the weight loss as we would like, but I know we all have some wonderful blessings in our lives.  Let's share some of the things we are most grateful for today, and remember how blessed we really are.



I'm grateful for my good health, my family (DH, DD, DS, Dparents, and alll!) and their good health.  I'm grateful for my DH's job security, my nice (if slightly messy) house, my working (and paid for) car and my freedom.  I'm also, daily, grateful for my friends.... including all of you!!

***************
Okay... so I'm here two days in a row, but I'm running out of time.  DS is heading north for a cousins' overnight visit on an island in Lake Winnipesaukee.  Dnephew is picking him up in Concord in a few hours, so I need to get him packed up and get myself showered, etc.  He's pretty excited to be going and hanging out with the older kids (he is nearly the youngest grandchild on that side) and WITHOUT his sister, which makes it a double bonus in his eyes!  (DD decided that she couldn't miss two swim practices, so has to opt out of cousins night.....).

Okay.... so this stupid thing posted without me saying goodbye!  But at least it wasn't the "poof" fairy!  

Like I said, I'm out of time!  Shower is much needed now (hit the TM instead of the heat and bugs outside today).  I'll try to find time to pop on later tonight.................................P


----------



## bellebookworm9

Just got back from the doctor-they were able to see me 25 minutes after I called.  While I don't have a full blown sinus infection yet, the inside of my head is "red and puffy" so I now have an antibiotic to make sure it doesn't get worse. 

I just went grocery shopping and I only bought produce: cherries, blueberries, cantaloupe, corn, cucumber, and salad. 

I obviously did not go to work today. Outside it just seems to be dry heat, but my house is both hot and sticky. My weather widget says it's 87, feels like 95, with the humidity at 66%. I might try to exercise later, even if it's just a 20 minute Zumba workout.

Oh, and the Doctor's scale said I'm 8 pounds less than I was when I started this challenge (at least, basing the starting weight off my own scale). Don't know if that's true, but it would sure be nice if it was.

ETA: Weighed myself upstairs. It said I was 2.8 pounds heavier than the doctor's office did. Moved it downstairs and put new batteries in. Lost 1.6 pounds instantaneously. Moved it to the dining room, now it's only .6 pounds heavier!


----------



## glss1/2fll

Gretchen-hope that anitbiotic works quickly and you feel better soon.

Rose-thanks for the advice. I was feeling a bit bummed because summer is half over. Now I'm feeling better because routine is half way here!

QOTD: Funny you should ask this question today because yesterday in the car DS2 was telling me that DS1 wants to be super rich. My standard response was "what he forgets is that he is rich already, and I'm not talking money." DS2 says, "I know. He's got a loving family." So precious. Then we were home and the car ride ended. But that had me counting my blessings: faith, family, health, home, jobs, friends, usually some extra money left over at the end of the month, because it's been wet and yucky the grass is still green, because DS1 wrecked the car he now has to be my slave to pay for it...the list goes on and on. 

I've got to fill out the sports physical form before I take DS1 to the doc for his checkup.  Everybody do really good today because tomorrow is weigh in!


----------



## satorifound

mikamah said:


> I'd think i could be from running too, especially since it's new for you.  Do you stretch after each c25k episode?   I found that stretching really made a big difference for me when I first started, and I was much less sore.



I do the daily c25k and then go into some light weight lifting.  I don't actually stretch, I just start doing other exercises.  Now it just feels like I have a big knot in my muscle.  I might have to look into that 'stick' the pp mentioned.


----------



## dumbo_buddy

hi everyone! 

just got in from going downtown to take thomas to a "go-see" for a vaseline ad. it was a waste of time. but definitely an experience seeing some of these other parents. there are alot of crazies out there! the go see was down in the west village - you know, all trendy and artsy fartsy and SO not me. i had to pee SO bad and some of the streets down there are cobblestone. pregnancy + pee pain+ cobblestone +can't find parking = no fun.

it is SO hot out!! i didn't get a workout in today but i'm ok with that. it's just way too hot to be outside for too long. the news just told me it's 93 and feels like 104. 104? really? i would have said 304! hahah

i hope everyone's having a great day!

thank you *kathy* for coaching this week! and what a great QOTD! i've been finding myself complaining WAY too much lately and not thinking of all the things i should be grateful for!! like, my little boy, my hubby, my PITA bulldog, my little shack in the bronx that is ALL MINE, the beach around the corner, my extended family, my trips to disney, the fact that i completed a half marathon this year, the fact that i have a miracle growing inside me that i thought would never even be a possibility, and the friends i've made here on the DIS.


----------



## dumbo_buddy

you know i love to share aunt ann's wisdom. i found her newest facebook status update to be really funny!!

"70 minutes on the elliptical and a little more with weights. I feel great but maybe it would be easier to eat less."

seriously!


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

cclovesdis said:


> Hi Everyone!
> Well, I'm all ed out for the night. It's great to be in a great mood!



Im glad to hear this and I hope this good mood is still lasting for you.



SettinSail said:


> My Dad was released to go home yesterday.  He needs to eat heart healthy food and he was told to weigh himself every day.  He was not told to lose any weight but he was told to take immediate action if the scale goes up by 3pounds and to make a Dr appt if it goes up by 5 lbs.  I thought that was interesting.  I hope my Mom heard that right.  I'm going out to buy them a scale today and I will research some heart healthy recipies and make them some food for the week.   Enjoy your Sunday!
> 
> Shawn



Hi shawn.  Glad to hear dad is doing better.  Im not sure if anyone else commented on this so if you already heard this....well I guess you will hear it again. 

They have you weigh each day and get alarmed with rapid weight gain because of fluid build up from heart failure.  If your heart is not functioning properly your body fills with fluid.  A little different than just retaining water.  Thats also why they have him on a low sodium "heart healthy" diet.



mikamah said:


> One guy we talked to told us it's because all of Canada closes down for 3-4 weeks starting this weekend,



all of canada shuts down???????????  If thats the case I think the US should do the same.  I could use 4 weeks of doing nothing.  Oh I get it now just the gates to canada shut down...never mind. blonde moment.  



keenercam said:


> Our 15 days in Europe were beyond our highest expectations.  Just being in Europe and seeing so many amazing sights (the beauty of Barcelona, Pompeii, the Coliseum, Sistine Chapel, Leaning Tower of Pisa, statue of David, the Pieta, etc., etc.) would have been amazing in and of itself, but being on the Disney Magic for 10 of those days was absolutely fabulous!!  Unfortunately, I am now very, very far from my first interim weight goal and I have a half marathon in about 2 weeks so I am determined to at least eat healthy, get back in the workout groove and get moving toward my goal.



Glad you had a wonderful time Cam.  Welcome back.  I look forward to your coaching next wk.



satorifound said:


> So tonight I was walking around at work and stepped up on the ball of my foot and felt pain in my calf.  It hurt like heck for a bit, but I took some Ibuprofin.  Well, now it feels like I have a knot in my calf muscle.    Could this be from the running I have been doing?  I haven't been running much, I am only on week two of C25K.



ooh doesnt sound fun.  My dad did something similar last summer and it turned out he tore his calf muscle.  Make sure if it doesnt improve in a day or two to get it checked out.



mikamah said:


> Not all of us are doing as well in the weight loss as we would like, but I know we all have some wonderful blessings in our lives.  Let's share some of the things we are most grateful for today, and remember how blessed we really are.



This is a good one Kathy.

I am thankful for my husband even though at times he drives me crazy...he is always there for me and is a loving faithful husband.  My boys they brighten my day!  My dear parents who continue to help me through life on a weekly basis.  They truly are a blessing.  My dear friends who are always there to listen and who graciously are watching my son this summer.  Im thankful for my job.  Not everyone has one of those right now.  I am also thankful for the 7 weeks of vacation time I get as well as 6 months of sick time.  You dont find benefits like this to often.  

Thanks Kathy for reminding me about the good things in life.



dumbo_buddy said:


> hi everyone!
> 
> just got in from going downtown to take thomas to a "go-see" for a vaseline ad. it was a waste of time. but definitely an experience seeing some of these other parents. there are alot of crazies out there! the go see was down in the west village - you know, all trendy and artsy fartsy and SO not me. i had to pee SO bad and some of the streets down there are cobblestone. pregnancy + pee pain+ cobblestone +can't find parking = no fun.



Sorry it was a dud nancy.  I hope you at least got a few laughs watching the other crazies.  Stay cool today.  I agree 304 feels about right.


**********************************************************
I decided to actually take a lunch break today to catch up on the board.  Glad I did.  I missed you all.  Things have not been good with eating but I think from being so busy this week it has helped because as of today I was down 2.5lbs from friday.  That was a bright spot for today.

I really want to get back into running again since I have a 5.5 mile relay leg that i am running on 9/11.  It has been so hot that I just keep using it as an excuse but I will say its a good excuse.  I am going to make a calendar with dh starting next week.  Since Ryan has football every night I am going to propose to him that we take turns staying with him.  That way I can still have 2 nights a week to run.  Then I have to make a plan for dinner and that I am still trying to be creative with working around our schedules.

Well I need to get back to work.  Talk to you all very soon.

oh and great job this week Kathy.  You are a wonderful coach.


----------



## donac

Biggest Loser Week 5 ResultsHere we celebrate our progress and recognize our superstars.

Reminder:
-if anybody knows they will miss weighing in, just PM and let me know and you’ll be marked excused 

First some stats

MAINTAINERS:
(staying within 2 lbs of their maintain weight is successfully maintaining!)
# of Maintainers Reporting In & Successfully Maintaining:1
Congrats Rose & Mike

LOSERS:
weigh ins----------------------- 25
gains----------------------------5
maintains------------------------4
losses-------------------------- 16
New members--------------------1
Biggest Loser Summer Challenge Week 5!
This week’s group loss is 14.4 lbs  
For the challenge this week's group has lost 57.2 pounds

For the entire challenge this group has lost 56.6 lbs. I wanted to mention this so that we don't dget discouraged.


Before the weekly superstar list comes the disclaimer. I am human and I make mistakes. If you have any questions please contact me. For your reference this is the magic percentage of weight lost formula - weight loss for the week divided by weight for last week times 100, that gives us the percentage. Now let me test that with my numbers for week 1, click, click, click goes the calculator. Yes, that agrees with the percentage on the magic spreadsheet. (btw if its been more than 1 week between weigh-ins, then the % loss is divided by the number of weeks, to keep everybody on the same basis)

Now let's get to the good stuff. Who were our superstars of the week? This time I’ve done a TOP 10 LIST ! That criteria may change from week to week. Hey I'm in charge here and I get paid nothin' to do this so you better take what you can get! (and if there’s something you want to know, just ask me!)

The WISH Biggest Loser Summer Challenge Week 3
#11-tggrrstarr   .72%
#9- satorifound   .76%
#9- aamomma   .76%
#7- buzz5986   .78%
#7- mvliimmex   .78%
#6- pjstevens   .83%
#5- DisFam95   .89%
#4- PrincessNancy   1.18% 
#3- disneyKim68   1.21%
#2- cclovesdis   1.87%

and now
The WISH Biggest Loser Summer Challenge 
Week 5 Biggest Loser is:
#1- Connie96   1.98%
Quote from Dare2Dream: How is your week going? Are you OP (on program)? Are you exercising? Drinking that water? You know what to do to make the magic happen. Get on the wagon. We are all here to help you on the journey. We can do this one day at a time. One bite at a time.

Have a happy and healthy day!


Congratulations Connie96 


What a great week you had. Keep up the good work. We have a very special clippie reserved for our weekly Biggest Loser. Wear it with pride this week! :

This is our weekly reigning Biggest Loser clippie. We have the large version



or use this
http://photopost.wdwinfo.com/data/500/31040weeklyBLsmall1.jpg
followed by 

or we have a medium version



or use this
http://photopost.wdwinfo.com/data/500/31040weeklyBLmed.jpg
followed by 

and we have a small version



or use
http://photopost.wdwinfo.com/data/500/31040weeklyBLsm.jpg
followed by 

Thanks to ohMom-Molli for these clippies. They were used for a previous BL but we can recycle. Don't they look great!


----------



## tigger813

Man, this thread is running like RNRC today! FAST!!!!

Just finished defrosting my freezer. Water has been dripping down into the bottom of  my fridge for months and I finally decided to do something about it! I think I have the problem fixed at least for awhile. It may be something that I will have to do every once in a while. It took me about 90 minutes to clean it out, defrost the freezer with the hair dryer and put things back in.

Ash's check up went well. She had two shots so may be grumpy tonight. She is at a friend's grandmother's house swimming this afternoon. It's about 93 here right now and will probably reach close to 100 by 5!

Izzie and I watched Sorcerer's Apprentice and now we have on Deathly Hallows part 1. We will probably pause it in a few minutes and make a quick run to the library to pick up some books for Ash and return some audio books that keep skipping.

Going to fix Brian and Ash TJs orange chicken and I think I will have a salad and TJs mushroom ravioli. Not sure what fussy pants (aka Izzie) will eat.

Happy to report that I got up and did 4 miles of WATP this morning. I am down .6 from my last weigh in. Hoping to do something later today if it's not too hot in the house. Got the dining room ac going now. I also need to clean the kitchen later!

Guess we will run to the library now. Hope to only be gone 30 minutes or so!

TTFN


----------



## donac

Good afternoon  

I know I was going to post the results last night when I got home from the board of ed meeting but I was not in the mood at 1:15 this morning. Yes you heard me right.  They kept us waiting until 10:45 when they went from closed session to open session.   They didn't vote until 12:45 after they had listened to everyone.  They voted out my principal.  We have an interim and they have posted the job.  The principal who got voted out will go back to the classroom.  He is a good chemistry teacher.

We primed and scraped a little more this morning.  We are supposed to do some more this afternoon in the shade but even that is going to be too hot.   We shall see. I am going out to see South Pacific tonight at a local theater.  tomorrow night I am going to see Hairspray at another local theater. 

Off to get somethings done.

Have a happy  and healthy evening.


----------



## dumbo_buddy

congrats to our biggest loser CONNIE!!!! way to go!!!


----------



## Disneywedding2010

*Mikamah* - Yes, I did take the day and relax. We went to Chilis for lunch, I talked to two of my widow friends, and we went and saw Cars 2. Overall it was a good day. 

Today's to do list: I need to make sure the upstairs and situated for my friend. I also need to call DVC and cancel a trip and schedule another one in its place. 

I'm already going to be down there permanently in January so we're canceling that trip. I'm going to use the points and get two nights on property in October when we come down. We need somewhere to stay those nights before the trucks show up with our household goods. I thought what better way then to use DVC so I don't have to pay out of pocket for a room. Alan wants to stay at BLT . Our home away from home.


----------



## mikamah

Just wanted to pop in and say hello before I get ds from camp.  It's so nice to read about all the good things in everyone's lives.  I've really enjoyed being coach this week.

Congratulations to all our top Losers!!  Especially, Connie!!! You're hard work and determination is paying off.  

It about 304 degrees here too.    I went grocery shopping after work and then got all our camping gear up from the basement and packed the non food stuff into the car, and I was drenched in sweat.  We're going to go swim at my brothers and babysit my niece and nephew.  

I am proud to say I ran/walked 3 miles this morning and went slow with the heat, and it felt really good, but then on my way to work, I stopped and got a sausage mcmuffin and hashbrown at mcd's, so probably didn't even burn that off running.  I did better at the grocery store, other than smore's stuff, I bought mostly fruit, and some cheese and crackers for camping.   

Stay cool everyone.  I'll be back later with replies.


----------



## Rose&Mike

keenercam said:


> Busy at work.  Reading here still to catch up.  The most important thing is that I went back to WW today and started completely fresh.  I needed to do that for the sake of my psychological well-being on this journey.  With the help of a new 3-month journal sent to me by a dear friend, I am determined to journal every bite starting with breakfast this morning.  I am hoping to overcome the challenge of eating out too much and "needing" popcorn when we go to the movies.  If I can make those 2 major behavioral changes the rest of the summer should be a bit easier to manage.


You can do it Cam! Look at it this way--anytime I meet someone who doesn't know that I went g-f the first thing they usually say is, I could never do that. I couldn't give up bread. I just nod and smile. Here's the thing, you can do anything you want to (everyone on here can). You just have to decide it's important enough. You have to decide being healthy and taking care of yourself is worth the effort.



SettinSail said:


> Kristina, if you can not find insurance and you have a mortgage, the mortgage company will secure insurance for you.  It will be expensive and is a last resort sort of thing, but they will not let you have a loan w/o insurance. We went through this same thing when we first moved to Germany and left our house vacant and up for sale.  Luckily for us, it ended up going under contract about 2 weeks after we moved out.  It had already been on the market over 60 days.


So I have a question about this. When you moved to Germany was your current insurance just going to drop you? Mike called our insurance company to see what would happen if our house didn't sell right away and they said they would not cover vandalism or frozen pipes, but otherwise they would keep our coverage in place. We just have to notify them that the house will be vacant.



glss1/2fll said:


> Rose-thanks for the advice. I was feeling a bit bummed because summer is half over. Now I'm feeling better because routine is half way here!


That's a great way of looking at it!



dumbo_buddy said:


> you know i love to share aunt ann's wisdom. i found her newest facebook status update to be really funny!!
> 
> "70 minutes on the elliptical and a little more with weights. I feel great but maybe it would be easier to eat less."
> 
> seriously!


 Good one! Thanks Nancy!



mommyof2Pirates said:


> **********************************************************
> I decided to actually take a lunch break today to catch up on the board.  Glad I did.  I missed you all.  Things have not been good with eating but I think from being so busy this week it has helped because as of today I was down 2.5lbs from friday.  That was a bright spot for today.
> 
> I really want to get back into running again since I have a 5.5 mile relay leg that i am running on 9/11.  It has been so hot that I just keep using it as an excuse but I will say its a good excuse.  I am going to make a calendar with dh starting next week.  Since Ryan has football every night I am going to propose to him that we take turns staying with him.  That way I can still have 2 nights a week to run.  Then I have to make a plan for dinner and that I am still trying to be creative with working around our schedules.
> 
> Well I need to get back to work.  Talk to you all very soon.
> 
> oh and great job this week Kathy.  You are a wonderful coach.


Woohoo for being down! You are sounding more like yourself today, Lindsay! And I think sharing football nights is a great idea.



donac said:


> Good afternoon
> 
> I know I was going to post the results last night when I got home from the board of ed meeting but I was not in the mood at 1:15 this morning. Yes you heard me right.  They kept us waiting until 10:45 when they went from closed session to open session.   They didn't vote until 12:45 after they had listened to everyone.  They voted out my principal.  We have an interim and they have posted the job.  The principal who got voted out will go back to the classroom.  He is a good chemistry teacher.
> 
> We primed and scraped a little more this morning.  We are supposed to do some more this afternoon in the shade but even that is going to be too hot.   We shall see. I am going out to see South Pacific tonight at a local theater.  tomorrow night I am going to see Hairspray at another local theater.
> 
> Off to get somethings done.
> 
> Have a happy  and healthy evening.


I'm sorry it went so poorly Dona. thanks for doing the weight keeping.



mikamah said:


> Just wanted to pop in and say hello before I get ds from camp.  It's so nice to read about all the good things in everyone's lives.  I've really enjoyed being coach this week.
> 
> Congratulations to all our top Losers!!  Especially, Connie!!! You're hard work and determination is paying off.
> 
> It about 304 degrees here too.    I went grocery shopping after work and then got all our camping gear up from the basement and packed the non food stuff into the car, and I was drenched in sweat.  We're going to go swim at my brothers and babysit my niece and nephew.
> 
> I am proud to say I ran/walked 3 miles this morning and went slow with the heat, and it felt really good, but then on my way to work, I stopped and got a sausage mcmuffin and hashbrown at mcd's, so probably didn't even burn that off running.  I did better at the grocery store, other than smore's stuff, I bought mostly fruit, and some cheese and crackers for camping.
> 
> Stay cool everyone.  I'll be back later with replies.


Great job running Kathy! And I had to laugh at the 304 degrees! It actually stayed above 100 on my car thermometer on the way home from work until I got to our neighborhood. It was only 99 here. Thanks for coaching this week  Kathy!


----------



## SettinSail

Congrats to all our biggest losers this week, esp Connie  Great job!

It is soooo hot here!  Went to lunch with friends, then DS and I ran some errands, did our workouts at the Y and ate supper at Subway.  We both signed up for our 6 free personal trainer sessions at the Y.  I had to tell the guy at the front desk my weight  So I took off 5 pounds I don't have my first session until August 10th so maybe I could lose 5 lbs before then  Of course, we are at the beach the week before that, so I slim chance 




mommyof2Pirates said:


> Hi shawn.  Glad to hear dad is doing better.  Im not sure if anyone else commented on this so if you already heard this....well I guess you will hear it again.
> 
> They have you weigh each day and get alarmed with rapid weight gain because of fluid build up from heart failure.  If your heart is not functioning properly your body fills with fluid.  A little different than just retaining water.  Thats also why they have him on a low sodium "heart healthy" diet.



Thanks Lindsay!   Kathy did mention this earlier so thank you both!  Of course he is already rapidly losing weight on this diet~MEN  But, of course I am glad he is doing something about it.  Good luck with your traning & your race on 9/11.  When DS was in football, only the first 2 weeks were every day and after that it was 3x a week.  Is his whole season practice every day??



Rose&Mike said:


> So I have a question about this. When you moved to Germany was your current insurance just going to drop you? Mike called our insurance company to see what would happen if our house didn't sell right away and they said they would not cover vandalism or frozen pipes, but otherwise they would keep our coverage in place. We just have to notify them that the house will be vacant.



Here's what my experience was:  A few weeks before we moved, I called my Ins Company and told them we were moving out and the house would be sitting vacant until sold with friends and neighbors checking on it.  It seemed like at first they were going to handle the situation just as you mention above.  However, when they asked me WHERE we were moving and heard out of country, they needed to change me to a very basic fire policy and they would only keep this policy for a limited time, I can't remember if it was 3 or 6 months. And, they would no longer cover my car at all.  It was garaged at my parents house and driven by them occasionaly.  So, I asked the ins company I worked for for 24 years and they agreed to give me a better policy for as long as needed and cover the car the same.  I still could not get a Homeowner's policy though since not owner occupied.  Before then, I did not have my insurance with my employer as the other company always had much better rates.  Disclaimer:  I am NOT an insurance expert and insurance rules vary from state to state.  I am going to wonder outloud if you guys are with USAA since your husband was in the military?  Sorry to be nosy but they are an excellent company and I would give my eyeteeth to have insurance with them but they only write military and ex-military.  It was such a stressful time to leave our house sitting vacant but it went under contract and was occupied about 2 weeks later!  The new owners rented from us for about 6 weeks until their house sold.  All that worry for just 2 weeks of vacancy!

I did not make good choices at Subway tonight.  They kept trying to get me to switch to footlong since it was only $5 and a 6 inch was $4.  I knew better but I caved.  I was paid back by a meatball falling out onto my best shorts  They are in the washer now and I hope it all comes out.  You know those meatballs don't just land in one spot, they keep on rolling

Dona, sorry again about your principal.

Nancy, I hear ya on the cobblestones.  Of course, they are all over Europe and beautiful but such a pain!

Kathy, WTG on running in the heat  Forget about the McD's.  Your next meal is always a chance to do better

Santori, I echo what Kathy said, stretch, stretch, stretch after running, it makes a HUGE difference!

Gretchen, hope you are feeling better soon  Maybe I should try moving my scale around the house

Pam, a pig pickin' is just an expression for a barbque around here.  In my state, barbque always means pork.  Or it used to before we had so many transplants move here   It refers to when you cook a whole hog and then people come by and pick off what meat they want.

Hello to everyone else and stay cool

Shawn


----------



## tigger813

Congrats Connie! I hope to be joining the loser group again soon!

Just talked to Mom for a few minutes. She made it through surgery well and was eating some really good onion rings from the hospital. They are having her on oxygen overnight as a precaution since she had anesthesia. Her cell phone was dying so we couldn't talk long. She sounded good considering.

I've been pretty good today. I had TJs mushroom ravioli for supper and I'm still drinking my water as much as I'd really love an adult drink tonight! I have had one cookie as well. I plan on getting up and doing some type of workout in the morning and then I'll be having lunch with a friend while Brian is home with the girls. Thinking about bringing up the Wii so we can play some of those games including Epic Mickey. I haven't actually really played it at all. I also want to try out my new dance workout.

Have a great night!

TTFN


----------



## cclovesdis

Welcome to Healthy Habits!
My name is CC (like see-see) and I will be your Healthy Habits (HH) coach for the Summer 2011 BL Challenge. I big thank you to donac and jenanderson for showing me the ropes.

*Here's How HH Works:* Each week, there will be 2 "things" to do each day. You earn 1 point for each day you do each "thing." So, if you do each "thing" for all 7 days, you earn 14 points. There will also be 2 mini-challenges each week. You earn 1 point for each mini-challenge you complete for a total of 16 possible points each week. At the end of the week, please PM me your total points. Here is an example:

4/7 eating 2 fruits
3/7 drinking 6 8 oz. glasses of water
1/2 mini-challenges completed

I will post the top scores as well as a list of the participants each week on/about Tuesday. You have until Tuesday at 5 PM EST to send me your points. Everyone who participates (regardless of his/her total points) will be entered into the drawing for a prize. It will be something related to the week's HH. You will need to PM me your address so I can send you the prize. If you do not WISH to be entered into the prize drawing, please let me know.

Healthy Habits Week 8

In "honor" of the extreme heat in my area, *For All 7 Days:*
1. Drink at least 64 oz. of water per day.
2. Limit your caffeine to 2 servings per day.

Mini-Challenge 1: Exercise for at least 30 min. at a time at least twice.
Mini-Challenge 2: Do an activity involving water at least once.

Feel free to ask any questions! Have a great week!


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

SettinSail said:


> When DS was in football, only the first 2 weeks were every day and after that it was 3x a week.  Is his whole season practice every day??



Well next week is a camp and its 5 days.  Then it goes to 4 days Mon-Thur.  When school starts its 3 days Tues-Thur.  Games are every sat at 4 from 9/3-10/22.

Should be interesting to say the least.

**********************************************************

Oh my gosh I am so thankful i work in A/C it is horrible outside.  When we drove home at 730p from the football field house the car temp said 108.

Ryan got his uniform and he looks so cute...ah hem I mean manly.  He is excited to start playing.  We have to get him cleats this wkend and a mouthpiece.  He starts camp on monday.  Thank goodness the heat is suppose to get a little better only in the high 80's next week.  

Well have a great night!


----------



## JacksLilWench

mikamah said:


> Not all of us are doing as well in the weight loss as we would like, but I know we all have some wonderful blessings in our lives.  Let's share some of the things we are most grateful for today, and remember how blessed we really are.



I am grateful for my parents.  They have always taught me to go for my goals and my dreams and to never let anything stand in my way...even if it's them!  I know I'm really lucky to have that force in my life no matter what I'm trying to accomplish.


----------



## mikamah

lisah0711 said:


> Well, maybe not everything but I think that you are talking about *Carrie,* who is a very nice WISHer!


I knew you'd remember.  Carrie was lovely, and so encouraging at the dis meet.  


lisah0711 said:


> :Not that I want to discourage a Disney trip or anything but you can get a replacement for your Mickey earrings on disneyshopping.com.  I just saw that the other day when I was looking around there.


Yah, I'm sure I could get them online, but it wouldn't be the same.  lol.  I have them in diamond, blue and pink, and get a new pair each trip since they are so expensive, about 8 dollars, they turn green before the next trip.   I'd really like to invest in a nice pair, but haven't found a real silver or gold pair that I've loved.  




lisah0711 said:


> :You're doing a great job coaching this week!    It's a tough time of year for this healthy living thing and this is a tough group right now.    But we are all going to turn it around and finish our summer stronger and healthier that we started it!


You are right.  We can turn this around!!  Thanks, Lisa.   


lisah0711 said:


> :I am going on vacation in 5 short days.


Whoo hoo!!!  I love vacations!!!



keenercam said:


> She and her DH did an Ironman last weekend. I am outrageously proud of her!
> 
> Busy at work.  Reading here still to catch up.  The most important thing is that I went back to WW today and started completely fresh.  I needed to do that for the sake of my psychological well-being on this journey.  With the help of a new 3-month journal sent to me by a dear friend, I am determined to journal every bite starting with breakfast this morning.  I am hoping to overcome the challenge of eating out too much and "needing" popcorn when we go to the movies.  If I can make those 2 major behavioral changes the rest of the summer should be a bit easier to manage.


Wow, an Iron man.  Congratulations to Carrie.  That is awesome.  You can do it, Cam!!  And I am sure you will inspire many of us along the way to join you.  



SettinSail said:


> These teenager years are turning out to be such a PITA
> for Michael moving up to a high swimming level.  He is quite the little athlete:


Not looking forward to the teenage years.  Michael really is athletic, and just loves sports.  Baseball has been a favorite so far, but he's also starting football this year, and their conditioning clinics start next week.  My life is slowly becoming consumed by sports, but that's ok.  I love watching him play and he loves playing.  



pjlla said:


> Okay... so I'm here two days in a row, but I'm running out of time.  DS is heading north for a cousins' overnight visit on an island in Lake Winnipesaukee.  Dnephew is picking him up in Concord in a few hours, so I need to get him packed up and get myself showered, etc.  He's pretty excited to be going and hanging out with the older kids (he is nearly the youngest grandchild on that side) and WITHOUT his sister, which makes it a double bonus in his eyes!  (DD decided that she couldn't miss two swim practices, so has to opt out of cousins night...


I'm sure dd and ds will enjoy their time apart, if they are like my niece and nephew who are 14 and 16.  Cousin time is so special too.  I've watched my niece and nephew and son growing through the years, and how much the little ones look up to and admire the older ones, and really it still is true.  My oldest is 20, and he and my 16 yo niece have become really close the past couple years.  



bellebookworm9 said:


> Just got back from the doctor-they were able to see me 25 minutes after I called.  While I don't have a full blown sinus infection yet, the inside of my head is "red and puffy" so I now have an antibiotic to make sure it doesn't get worse.
> Oh, and the Doctor's scale said I'm 8 pounds less than I was when I started this challenge (at least, basing the starting weight off my own scale). Don't know if that's true, but it would sure be nice if it was.
> 
> ETA: Weighed myself upstairs. It said I was 2.8 pounds heavier than the doctor's office did. Moved it downstairs and put new batteries in. Lost 1.6 pounds instantaneously. Moved it to the dining room, now it's only .6 pounds heavier!


Hope the meds get you feeling better soon.  8 pounds lost this challenge is pretty impressive!



glss1/2fll said:


> Funny you should ask this question today because yesterday in the car DS2 was telling me that DS1 wants to be super rich. My standard response was "what he forgets is that he is rich already, and I'm not talking money." DS2 says, "I know. He's got a loving family." So precious.


That is so sweet.  You have a very bright ds.  



satorifound said:


> I do the daily c25k and then go into some light weight lifting.  I don't actually stretch, I just start doing other exercises.  Now it just feels like I have a big knot in my muscle.  I might have to look into that 'stick' the pp mentioned.


Definitely take it slow for a couple days.  I hope it's just a tight muscle.  



dumbo_buddy said:


> just got in from going downtown to take thomas to a "go-see" for a vaseline ad. it was a waste of time. but definitely an experience seeing some of these other parents. there are alot of crazies out there! the go see was down in the west village - you know, all trendy and artsy fartsy and SO not me. i had to pee SO bad and some of the streets down there are cobblestone. pregnancy + pee pain+ cobblestone +can't find parking = no fun.


Sorry the go-see didn't work out too well, and sorry for the cobblestones.  Not fun.  Heck, i'm not even pregnant, and that wouldn't have been fun.  



dumbo_buddy said:


> :"70 minutes on the elliptical and a little more with weights. I feel great but maybe it would be easier to eat less."
> 
> seriously!


Love it.  



mommyof2Pirates said:


> I decided to actually take a lunch break today to catch up on the board.  Glad I did.  I missed you all.  Things have not been good with eating but I think from being so busy this week it has helped because as of today I was down 2.5lbs from friday.  That was a bright spot for today.
> 
> I really want to get back into running again since I have a 5.5 mile relay leg that i am running on 9/11.  It has been so hot that I just keep using it as an excuse but I will say its a good excuse.  I am going to make a calendar with dh starting next week.  Since Ryan has football every night I am going to propose to him that we take turns staying with him.  That way I can still have 2 nights a week to run.  Then I have to make a plan for dinner and that I am still trying to be creative with working around our schedules.


Glad that scale is moving Lindsay, and glad you took some time to catch up here.  Michael's football clinic starts next week, and I'm thinking I'll wear my running clothes, and run/walk the track while he's practicing, if it's close by.  And maybe once I get to know the coach, and figure out if it's ok, maybe even leave him there and run.  I like running in the mornings, but if he's going to have football practice 3 nights a week, I think I might make better use of that time. I'll have to see what he thinks about it too.  We don't get uniforms til august.  I bet Ryan looks adorable.



donac said:


> I know I was going to post the results last night when I got home from the board of ed meeting but I was not in the mood at 1:15 this morning. Yes you heard me right.  They kept us waiting until 10:45 when they went from closed session to open session.   They didn't vote until 12:45 after they had listened to everyone.  They voted out my principal.  We have an interim and they have posted the job.  The principal who got voted out will go back to the classroom.  He is a good chemistry teacher.


What a long and painful night that must have been.  That's good he's still got a job there teaching.  



Disneywedding2010 said:


> *Mikamah* - Yes, I did take the day and relax. We went to Chilis for lunch, I talked to two of my widow friends, and we went and saw Cars 2. Overall it was a good day.
> 
> I'm already going to be down there permanently in January so we're canceling that trip. I'm going to use the points and get two nights on property in October when we come down. We need somewhere to stay those nights before the trucks show up with our household goods. I thought what better way then to use DVC so I don't have to pay out of pocket for a room. Alan wants to stay at BLT. Our home away from home.


I'm glad you had a nice relaxing day.  I think your plan to stay at BLT when you first move down is fabulous.  You will start your new life there in the happiest place on earth.  



Rose&Mike said:


> You can do it Cam! Look at it this way--anytime I meet someone who doesn't know that I went g-f the first thing they usually say is, I could never do that. I couldn't give up bread. I just nod and smile. Here's the thing, you can do anything you want to (everyone on here can). You just have to decide it's important enough. You have to decide being healthy and taking care of yourself is worth the effort!


Amen to this.  Thank you Rose.  



SettinSail said:


> I did not make good choices at Subway tonight.  They kept trying to get me to switch to footlong since it was only $5 and a 6 inch was $4.  I knew better but I caved.  I was paid back by a meatball falling out onto my best shorts  They are in the washer now and I hope it all comes out.  You know those meatballs don't just land in one spot, they keep on rolling:


I'm sorry I'm laughing about that meatball treating you like that.  All I can think of the the song On top of spaghetti, all covered with cheese, I lost my poor meatball when somebody sneezed.  Hope the shorts come out clean and you don't have any more altercations with meatballs.  



tigger813 said:


> Just talked to Mom for a few minutes. She made it through surgery well and was eating some really good onion rings from the hospital. They are having her on oxygen overnight as a precaution since she had anesthesia. Her cell phone was dying so we couldn't talk long. She sounded good considering.
> :


Glad to hear your mom is doing well after her surgery.


cclovesdis said:


> Welcome to Healthy Habits!
> My name is CC (like see-see) and I will be your Healthy Habits (HH) coach for the Summer 2011 BL Challenge. I big thank you to donac and jenanderson for showing me the ropes.
> 
> *Here's How HH Works:* Each week, there will be 2 "things" to do each day. You earn 1 point for each day you do each "thing." So, if you do each "thing" for all 7 days, you earn 14 points. There will also be 2 mini-challenges each week. You earn 1 point for each mini-challenge you complete for a total of 16 possible points each week. At the end of the week, please PM me your total points. Here is an example:
> 
> 4/7 eating 2 fruits
> 3/7 drinking 6 8 oz. glasses of water
> 1/2 mini-challenges completed
> 
> I will post the top scores as well as a list of the participants each week on/about Tuesday. You have until Tuesday at 5 PM EST to send me your points. Everyone who participates (regardless of his/her total points) will be entered into the drawing for a prize. It will be something related to the week's HH. You will need to PM me your address so I can send you the prize. If you do not WISH to be entered into the prize drawing, please let me know.
> 
> Healthy Habits Week 8
> 
> In "honor" of the extreme heat in my area, *For All 7 Days:*
> 1. Drink at least 64 oz. of water per day.
> 2. Limit your caffeine to 2 servings per day.
> 
> Mini-Challenge 1: Exercise for at least 30 min. at a time at least twice.
> Mini-Challenge 2: Do an activity involving water at least once.
> 
> Feel free to ask any questions! Have a great week!


Thank you CC for doing the HH.  

Good evening.  I've really enjoyed coaching this week and getting to know everyone better.   It's so nice to see such a busy summer challenge, and even though some of us are struggling, we aren't giving up.  We're still here, and giving it our all, and I know that we are better off than if we had given up.  

Thank you to Rose, our challenge hostess,  Connie, our WIN keeper, Dona, our weight keeper,  CC- healthy habits coach, and Lisa our QOTD keeper.  These challenges are such a big success thanks you you all. 

Thank you Cam for coaching starting tomorrow.  You are starting off on the right foot, with your new journal, and positive attitude.  I'm heading out camping tomorrow right after work, but I'll be back sunday night, to catch up.  

Have a fabulous weekend everyone, and don't forget.....
NEVER GIVE UP!!!


----------



## dvccruiser76

mikamah said:


> Thanks Sue.  Hope you have inside plans for the next couple of days.



Hi Kathy, I'm actually going to take DS to Bradley Palmers pool today. They open at 10 so I will plan on being there right when they open and will only stay for an hour to an hour and a half depending on how bad it is out there. I'm hoping that being in the pool offsets the heat. Then we'll grab salads for lunch and come home to eat with DH who's working from home today. We're meeting friends for dinner at 7, which is Dylan's bed time so we'll take a later nap together so he's not too tired. 

What time to you head back to Mass?



Rose&Mike said:


> This summer is definitely busier than last summer on the thread, but I am seeing some similarities. I thought last summer would be an easy time to lose weight for most people--lots of great food choices and opportunities to be active. But I think being off schedule is harder on all of us than we would think. And while there are lots of good food choices, there also seem to be lots of opportunities for a little extra junk too....like having that extra g-f beer at the ballgame.
> 
> My point in all this--don't get frustrated if things are not going the way you think they should this summer. Hopefully you are setting up good habits for the fall. When the temps cool off a little bit you will find that you can go harder and faster on your workouts from all that training in the warm temps. And things seem to get a lot easier for a lot of folks when they are on a schedule. I know with my DS home for the summer I have felt "off". It's not a bad thing, I just needed to learn that I can maintain even when things aren't going perfectly. I also needed to learn to change it up a bit--not doing the same workouts I thought I would this summer and we are definitely not on much of a schedule. But that's life sometimes, so it was a good lesson to learn.



Well said, I was expecting the summer to be easier, but it hasn't proven to be. Maybe we have more plans or eat away from home more than we do when it's not summer. 



mikamah said:


> Not all of us are doing as well in the weight loss as we would like, but I know we all have some wonderful blessings in our lives.  Let's share some of the things we are most grateful for today, and remember how blessed we really are.



I hate to copy, by DH, DS and my family and friends. Not to mention a job, which allows me to take 3 day weekends to spend time with DS and is more flexible than I could have ever hoped for. And last but not least, my DIS friends who support each other and me during the challenge to keep us motivated and OP 



lisah0711 said:


> I am so blessed to have a wonderful DS and DH who love me and keep me entertained with their antics.  And our extended family although they are not as close as we would like.  I'm blessed with my sweet dog and cat who keep me company no matter how early I get up.  I live in a beautiful place, and last but not least, I am going on vacation in 5 short days.



Yahoo, where to and for how long? Enjoy it all 



donac said:


> The WISH Biggest Loser Summer Challenge Week 3
> #11-tggrrstarr   .72%
> #9- satorifound   .76%
> #9- aamomma   .76%
> #7- buzz5986   .78%
> #7- mvliimmex   .78%
> #6- pjstevens   .83%
> #5- DisFam95   .89%
> #4- PrincessNancy   1.18%
> #3- disneyKim68   1.21%
> #2- cclovesdis   1.87%
> 
> and now
> The WISH Biggest Loser Summer Challenge
> Week 5 Biggest Loser is:
> #1- Connie96   1.98%



Congrats to everyone and especially Connie 



tigger813 said:


> Just talked to Mom for a few minutes. She made it through surgery well and was eating some really good onion rings from the hospital. They are having her on oxygen overnight as a precaution since she had anesthesia. Her cell phone was dying so we couldn't talk long. She sounded good considering.



Hi Tracey, Glad to hear that your mom is doing well after surgery. 

How did you like HP? I'm almost done reading and we're going to see it at the IMAX Sunday I believe.


----------



## dvccruiser76

Oh and wouldn't you know, I went to CVS last night to get a battery for my scale and apparently 3V comes in different sizes and I guessed the wrong one 

I'll have to try and get back later today and exchange it.


----------



## keenercam

Good morning, everyone! I am having internet issues at home so I'll be back later to check in with everyone individually.  However, I do want to post the question of the day.

QOTD for Friday, July 22:  Think about your day yesterday.  Tell us one thing that you did "right" and one action that was less beneficial to your effort to get and/or stay fit.


----------



## Rose&Mike

donac said:


> The WISH Biggest Loser Summer Challenge Week 3
> #11-tggrrstarr   .72%
> #9- satorifound   .76%
> #9- aamomma   .76%
> #7- buzz5986   .78%
> #7- mvliimmex   .78%
> #6- pjstevens   .83%
> #5- DisFam95   .89%
> #4- PrincessNancy   1.18%
> #3- disneyKim68   1.21%
> #2- cclovesdis   1.87%
> 
> and now
> The WISH Biggest Loser Summer Challenge
> Week 5 Biggest Loser is:
> #1- Connie96   1.98%


Congrats to everyone, especially Connie!



SettinSail said:


> Here's what my experience was:  A few weeks before we moved, I called my Ins Company and told them we were moving out and the house would be sitting vacant until sold with friends and neighbors checking on it.  It seemed like at first they were going to handle the situation just as you mention above.  However, when they asked me WHERE we were moving and heard out of country, they needed to change me to a very basic fire policy and they would only keep this policy for a limited time, I can't remember if it was 3 or 6 months. And, they would no longer cover my car at all.  It was garaged at my parents house and driven by them occasionaly.  So, I asked the ins company I worked for for 24 years and they agreed to give me a better policy for as long as needed and cover the car the same.  I still could not get a Homeowner's policy though since not owner occupied.  Before then, I did not have my insurance with my employer as the other company always had much better rates.  Disclaimer:  I am NOT an insurance expert and insurance rules vary from state to state.  I am going to wonder outloud if you guys are with USAA since your husband was in the military?  Sorry to be nosy but they are an excellent company and I would give my eyeteeth to have insurance with them but they only write military and ex-military.  It was such a stressful time to leave our house sitting vacant but it went under contract and was occupied about 2 weeks later!  The new owners rented from us for about 6 weeks until their house sold.  All that worry for just 2 weeks of vacancy!
> 
> I did not make good choices at Subway tonight.  They kept trying to get me to switch to footlong since it was only $5 and a 6 inch was $4.  I knew better but I caved.  I was paid back by a meatball falling out onto my best shorts  They are in the washer now and I hope it all comes out.  You know those meatballs don't just land in one spot, they keep on rolling
> 
> Shawn


That silly meatball! That's exciting about the trainer!

Thanks for the insurance info. We have usaa for our car, but use afie (armed forces insurance exchange) for our homeowners. Mike called them back and talked to them again and found out that as long as we leave the house furnished we are ok--it is then unoccupied but not vacant. They have different rules depending on which one it is. She explained that they have found that empty houses are magnets for vandals, etc, but just having them furnished makes a big difference. So that's a relief. If it was vacant we would have to get new insurance to cover fire in case of vandalism. We will have to follow through again and make sure we get the same answer, but I'm feeling better about things. And you are right, we are really fortunate to be able to use USAA and AFIE. Armed Forces is going to write Tom a renters insurance policy and he also is able to do all his banking through USAA. It's been really great since they are really used to folks being away from home and their banking services reflect that. So even though Tom is only at college and not in the military he is fortunate to have that benefit. I smile when I see the USAA commercial where people are talking about where they earned their membership. Tom could say he earned his during the First Gulf War--I spent 6 months of the pregnancy alone while Mike was deployed. So he earned his before he was born.



tigger813 said:


> Congrats Connie! I hope to be joining the loser group again soon!
> 
> Just talked to Mom for a few minutes. She made it through surgery well and was eating some really good onion rings from the hospital. They are having her on oxygen overnight as a precaution since she had anesthesia. Her cell phone was dying so we couldn't talk long. She sounded good considering.
> 
> I've been pretty good today. I had TJs mushroom ravioli for supper and I'm still drinking my water as much as I'd really love an adult drink tonight! I have had one cookie as well. I plan on getting up and doing some type of workout in the morning and then I'll be having lunch with a friend while Brian is home with the girls. Thinking about bringing up the Wii so we can play some of those games including Epic Mickey. I haven't actually really played it at all. I also want to try out my new dance workout.
> 
> Have a great night!
> 
> TTFN


Glad your Mom is doing ok Tracey!


cclovesdis said:


> Welcome to Healthy Habits!
> My name is CC (like see-see) and I will be your Healthy Habits (HH) coach for the Summer 2011 BL Challenge. I big thank you to donac and jenanderson for showing me the ropes.
> 
> *Here's How HH Works:* Each week, there will be 2 "things" to do each day. You earn 1 point for each day you do each "thing." So, if you do each "thing" for all 7 days, you earn 14 points. There will also be 2 mini-challenges each week. You earn 1 point for each mini-challenge you complete for a total of 16 possible points each week. At the end of the week, please PM me your total points. Here is an example:
> 
> 4/7 eating 2 fruits
> 3/7 drinking 6 8 oz. glasses of water
> 1/2 mini-challenges completed
> 
> I will post the top scores as well as a list of the participants each week on/about Tuesday. You have until Tuesday at 5 PM EST to send me your points. Everyone who participates (regardless of his/her total points) will be entered into the drawing for a prize. It will be something related to the week's HH. You will need to PM me your address so I can send you the prize. If you do not WISH to be entered into the prize drawing, please let me know.
> 
> Healthy Habits Week 8
> 
> In "honor" of the extreme heat in my area, *For All 7 Days:*
> 1. Drink at least 64 oz. of water per day.
> 2. Limit your caffeine to 2 servings per day.
> 
> Mini-Challenge 1: Exercise for at least 30 min. at a time at least twice.
> Mini-Challenge 2: Do an activity involving water at least once.
> 
> Feel free to ask any questions! Have a great week!


Great choices for a hot week, CC!


----------



## Rose&Mike

Thank you so much to Kathy for coaching last week and thank you to Cam for coaching this week! For all the new folks who don't know Cam, you will love her! She is just about one of the kindest people I have ever "met." 

I might not pull out a maintain this week. My ankle has been bothering me a bit, so I have cut way back on my exercise, and my food choices have not been stellar. We'll see. I'm a little sad and stressed about it, but I refuse to let it derail me. I can still fit in all my clothes. It will probably only end up being a half a pound, and I will not "catastrophize" this. For goodness sakes, I lost 50 pounds, I can get back to my maintain. The thing is, in my head this is a "failure." And that's what I need to let go of. It's not a failure, it's a little blip. I guess I keep seeing the wagon rolling away with a cloud of dust with me just watching it go. A little dramatic I know, but I have regained SO MANY times that it's just a little scary still.

Ok that's where I'm at. 

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## bellebookworm9

keenercam said:


> QOTD for Friday, July 22:  Think about your day yesterday.  Tell us one thing that you did "right" and one action that was less beneficial to your effort to get and/or stay fit.



I went to the grocery store and got healthy foods, and I drank a bit more water than I have been. But I didn't eat so well anyway-today is a new day/week to start over. 

I am down 1.8 this morning, so lost all of last week's gain, and then down another pound from that! I called into work again because despite the antibiotic and 3 ibuprofen, it took another 3-4 hours for the symptoms to reduce even a little bit, and I'm still not feeling 100%. If I'm feeling better this evening, I might Zumba. Mom said she might put the AC in the dining room window tomorrow, which would be nice because then I could run even when it's hot outside!


----------



## dumbo_buddy

keenercam said:


> Good morning, everyone! I am having internet issues at home so I'll be back later to check in with everyone individually.  However, I do want to post the question of the day.
> 
> QOTD for Friday, July 22:  Think about your day yesterday.  Tell us one thing that you did "right" and one action that was less beneficial to your effort to get and/or stay fit.



let's see - i did pretty good with the eating during the day...so that's my "right" one. and the wrong one? um, let's see....maybe the FIVE 100 cal packs that i ate in front of the tv last night? i'd say that was pretty bad. 

****

have a great day everyone! we're just hanging around the house all day. was trying to think of something to do but even just the thought of getting in the car sounds horrible. i'll have to think of something to do because it's only 8:51 and i think we're both a little bored here!


----------



## SettinSail

keenercam said:


> QOTD for Friday, July 22:  Think about your day yesterday.  Tell us one thing that you did "right" and one action that was less beneficial to your effort to get and/or stay fit.



Yesterday, right after we worked out at the Y, DS wanted to get a cola icee on the way home. We stopped at the store but I got a pomegranate Sobe lifewater with zero calories instead and it was so delicious!  Much better than an icee. DS got an Amp light which I tried to talk him out of.  Less beneficial was ordering a footlong sub instead of a 6 inch



Rose&Mike said:


> I might not pull out a maintain this week.



I don't think this has ever happened in the 3 challenges I've been a part of so far!  You have a good attitude though and 1)It might not happen, 2) It will only be 1/2 pound and 3) You will get right back on track!
You are so inspiring to all of us Rose

And, as for the house situation, it is possible that your house will sell before you have to move and you won't even have that worry  And, we had friends in Germany who were covered by USAA for their home and autos over there!  I thought that was awesome they could even cover you in another country!

Kathy, I always dropped DS (and a few other boys) off at football practice each night  Then another Mom would pick them up.  DS used to be so motivated back then.  He would even run laps at the end with the boys who were struggling to make the weight cut.

Well, there is no way I am sending in my weight today.  I am going to try harder over the next 3 days and see if I can get into the groove again.  I will give myself until Monday morning.  My shorts did come clean last night, thank goodness.

Thanks to Kathy for coaching last week and Cam for this week.  Thanks to everyone who keeps the challenge going 

Shawn


----------



## tigger813

Morning all,

I got up and did 5 miles of WATP this morning. Had a shake for breakfast and enjoying my first bottle of water. 

QOTD: I did 4 miles of WATP was my good thing and the bad thing was the TJs onion rings at 9pm last night!

In two hours if no one has called for a massage I'm going to run up to Costco and BB&B. I need to get another good lunch bag for the girls for camp and then I want to buy a pizza stone to use for the first of our many homemade pizza nights. We had one but I can't find it in the garage. We may have gotten rid of it. I have several BB&B coupons so I will just use those. I brought the breadmaker up and I will start the dough when I get back from lunch with a friend of mine.

Today will be hard in terms of eating. I will just have to drink the extra water. I have looked over the menu where I'm eating lunch and will either have a salad or a roast beef sandwich. I'm planning on having mushrooms and eggplant on my pizza.

Time to clean up the kitchen so it will be in good shape when I make the pizzas later!

TTFN


----------



## keenercam

Kathy  Thank you so much for coaching last week.  I really enjoyed reading your encouraging posts.  You set a VERY HIGH standard for me to follow.    I hope you have a wonderful time camping.  Be very careful in the heat.

Congrats to all of our losers last week and especially to Connie.  Woohoo!!      You guys totally rocked this challenge!  Look at those percentages! 

Sue Please be careful in the heat. Even in the pool the sun will be brutal. Sorry about the scale battery.  That would be my luck, for sure.  

CC  Thank you so much for running Healthy Habits. I know that often, when I have nothing else under control, trying to stick to those is great motivation. You are very generous to keep it going.    I have to confess that caffeine (coffee) is a big problem for me. You know how motivated I am by HH's though, so YOU are going to help me make a change I have not had the willpower to make.  Thank you for making this one of the HHs this week.  

Shawn  I had to laugh at your meatball story, but eek!!!   Im sorry that happened to you. Did the sauce come out of the shorts on the first washing?

Tracey  Its wonderful that your moms surgery went well and that she sounded upbeat.  How long will they keep her in the hospital? Is that a tiny bit of a break for your sister?

Rose  You are such a darling. Thank you for your kind words.   I am so sad to hear you sounding down.  Please do not beat yourself up about a small gain.  Your body is just used to the calorie burn from the workouts and will re-adjust as soon as you are able to get back to that level.  In the meantime can you find some other ways to burn off some energy and some calories?  Do you like doing arm work in front fo the tv?  Whats going on with your ankle? Could it be that your running shoes have enough miles on them that the padding is insufficient? I hope you can figure out the issue so that you arent in pain.  

Gretchen  Congrats on the loss though Im sorry you arent feeling well.  I am glad that you are looking forward to running.  And kudos to you on the healthy foods!!  One major step we can all take toward our goals is to be prepared and to keep our environment effort-friendly.  If you surround yourself with healthy choices, you are so much more likely to make those choices rather than going out to eat or grabbing something quick that is not as good a choice.

Nancy  Great job on the healthy choices all day yesterday.   Are the 100 calorie packs gone now?  Isnt it discouraging when we take something good just a little too far?  There are all sorts of things you could have eaten that would easily have been 500 calories  a huge bowl of ice cream, something fried and greasy.  You probably made the best choice for that calorie count, all things considered. 

Shawn  Great choice on the drink!   I always hate the idea of drinking empty calories.  At least the sandwich was food for your body.  Oh, I just saw that the shorts came clean. What a relief! Whenever something like that happens to me (for example, dripping some bad food on a nice blouse), I think its like the cosmic universe telling me I shouldnt have eaten that. LOL!  I hope that the next three days bring you to a weight you are willing to report.

Tracy  Home-made pizza sounds like such a fun project!!  We used to do calzone night when the kids were young.  Id make the dough from scratch and then put out different fillings and let them design their own. Maybe you can have the girls decorate half the pizza with whatever toppings they prefer.  Hmmmm now I want pizza. May have to do some light English muffin pizzas this weekend.  Thanks for the idea!

QOTD for me for yesterday:  The major thing I did right was to stay completely on-plan for my first day back on weight watchers after attending a meeting yesterday morning (and I have the completed journal page to prove it  )  The one non-beneficial choice was not working out at all.   Today Ive already worked out and I am determined to stay on plan all day.  So, Id like to think that by acknowledging what I did wrong yesterday it helped me to focus on that for today so that I wouldnt have that regret at the end of the day.


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

QOTD for Friday, July 22:  Think about your day yesterday.  Tell us one thing that you did "right" and one action that was less beneficial to your effort to get and/or stay fit.

Bad bad bad was eating hot wings at a local bar at 10pm, I was starving and probably didn't make the best choice. 

Good good good was drinking 2 tall glasses of water with said wings instead of the coke that I really wanted. I'll call that one damage control


***************************************
UGH another scorcher here today. 

Dear Mother Nature,
I solemnly swear I will never ever complain about winter again!!! Please just take this heat away!!!!!

Love, 
Me. 


I will not be working out today, the basement is hotter then the house which is unusual. I really need to do laundry but it's A) too hot to run the dryer and B) we have not had rain in like 10 days, so I'm really not sure how much water we have in the well. I'm not risking it! 

We are staying in the dark, shades drawn, AC's on full blast and doing nothing. 

PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE!!! EVERYONE STAY SAFE TODAY!!!!


----------



## donac

Good Friday morning everyone.  

We are just hanging around the house today.  Dh did do some work on the house but has quit for the day.  It is  just too hot to work out there.  

Saw a lovely production of South Pacific last night.  The main female tried too hard to be Reba McEntire but the guy who played the frenchmen was wonderful.  I was hoping to see a friend who had done the sets but I never found him.  I will drop him a note this weekend to tell him what a great job he did.  There were some moms from the local high school and it was fun to see them.  The former director, his wife and two friends were also in the theater.  These are the same people who were asked not to come back and we still think they have some things that belong to the school and possibly some other things.  When I went to see some of the kids from the cast that I knew they were there but they ignored me.  There problem not mine.  

tonight we are going to see Hairspray.  Yes there is a lot of local theater around me during the summer.   I have to go see some of my students in a production that is having a first run here and the next week will be off Broadway.  Hello Dolly is playing next month also and I would love to see it but I am  not sure if I can get there.

Stay cool out there.  Off to get some things done in the basement where it may be humid but it is cooler.

Have a happy and healthy day.


----------



## Rose&Mike

BernardandMissBianca said:


> ***************************************
> UGH another scorcher here today.
> 
> Dear Mother Nature,
> I solemnly swear I will never ever complain about winter again!!! Please just take this heat away!!!!!
> 
> Love,
> Me.


That is so funny, cause that's what I was saying all last winter about the cold. I am one of those weird ones that would much rather run in the heat than the cold. I hope you cool off soon!


----------



## glss1/2fll

QOTD: Right, got up early and went to my exercise class. Wrong, ate pizza for dinner. But it was deeelicious!

Busy, busy weekend here with sports. There's a huge 3 on 3 basketball tournament that both boys are in plus DS1 has a baseball tournament. He is majorly bummed because of the baseball double header that will take place at the same time as 2 of his basketball games. He's decided that he won't play baseball Sunday if it interferes with his basketball. Yeah, let's just skip the championship baseball game. Grrrr that kid drives me bonkers! One more year, one more year, one more year.

Laundry is calling my name so gotta run.


----------



## glss1/2fll

Had to hop back on because I ran this morning (plod, plod, plod) but when I went over to map my walk to figure out how far it was--it was my farthest yet! And I did it in my usual 30 minutes! super happy

PLUS last night I was walking past DH and he said, "Are your clothes getting looser?" Why, yes, yes they are!

So hooray for 2 NSV because my scale certainly was poopy this morning.

NOW I'm off to do laundry!


----------



## keenercam

BernardandMissBianca said:


> ***************************************
> UGH another scorcher here today.
> 
> Dear Mother Nature,
> I solemnly swear I will never ever complain about winter again!!! Please just take this heat away!!!!!
> 
> Love,
> Me.
> 
> 
> I will not be working out today, the basement is hotter then the house which is unusual. I really need to do laundry but it's A) too hot to run the dryer and B) we have not had rain in like 10 days, so I'm really not sure how much water we have in the well. I'm not risking it!
> 
> We are staying in the dark, shades drawn, AC's on full blast and doing nothing.
> 
> PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE!!! EVERYONE STAY SAFE TODAY!!!!



Glad you are staying cool and safe.  I think that is the perfect reason not to do laundry.  BTW, our basement has a treadmill in it. It also has a freezer with all sorts of ice cream treats.  You can imagine which side of the basement area I visit more frequently.  I think I'll be avoiding the basement at all costs for a while.  LOL!

Dona - Envious of the theatre opportunities.  I'm sorry you had the awkwardness of running into the former director and others but glad you didn't get pulled into any melodrama.  I meant to mention how sorry I am about what happened at the school meeting and how late it went, but I'm glad the school board can appreciate that the soon-to-be-former principal is a good teacher. And I'm really glad you are so involved.  Teachers who care about our children and don't act as if their jobs end at 3pm are such a precious gift.



Rose&Mike said:


> That is so funny, cause that's what I was saying all last winter about the cold. I am one of those weird ones that would much rather run in the heat than the cold. I hope you cool off soon!



Rose - I didn't know that about you!! UGH! I can't stand working out in the heat.  I figure I can always add more layers in the cold but there is only so much I could strip off for outdoor training in the heat before there'd be trouble. 

Linda - Sorry DS is giving you fits with baseball v. basketball.  Is he about to be a HS senior? Congrats on picking up the speed on your walk!!  That is a seriously cool and fun objective way to see your improvement. And kudos to DH for noticing the difference.    

So, what did everyone have for lunch?  I had a turkey burger with fat free honey mustard spray salad dressing wrapped in a whole wheat flat-out, grape tomatoes in balsamic vinegar, and broccoli with my requisite 2 tsp EVOO and some garlic.

I cooked some frozen turkey burgers last night to have good protein in the fridge. While I was at it, I cooked 6 regular burgers for DH and DS to have in the fridge for lunches/dinners. Boy did they smell good.  How bad am I that I was sorely tempted to put the already-cooked turkey burgers back into the grill pan after the greasy beef burgers where done, to try to capture some of that greasy burger flavor.    I didn't.  But I was tempted.


----------



## dumbo_buddy

so have we lost anyone to the heat??? i'm sitting my air conditioning and i'm still hot!!! shoo!

cam - you just HAD to ask what we had for lunch today, didn't you??

i took DS to his first movie this morning. we saw winnie the pooh. it was SO cute! and only an hour which was perfect. and um, yeah, after i went to the checkers drive thru and got a cheeseburger and fries.  before that i hadn't gotten drive thru food in a LOOOONG time. it was delicious. i will say though that i did NOT get any movie theater popcorn which is a HUGE weakness for me.

anyway, my friend just texted me that they're all at the pool/beach club and that i should come down. i feel bad keeping my little guy in the house but it is literally 103 degrees out! that's just crazy! and i'm not sure sitting out would be a great idea for this pregnant gal. or any gal for that matter!! i think we'll just hang and play and watch tv. not very productive. oh well.

rose - during the winter i was cursing the cold saying i want it to be hot when i run. now? i think i changed my mind. i think i need to move to ireland where it's pretty much the same temp all year round.

dona - 

shawn - now, why the heck would you get subway when you can get cookout?? oh right, we're trying to LOSE weight here. lol! i took down a footlong sub yesterday for lunch. got the footlong veggie delight with provolone. "they" say you shouldn't have too many cold cuts while preggo so i thought the veggie one would be ok. plus, it has the word veggie in it. and delight. but whatever.


----------



## Rose&Mike

keenercam said:


> Rose - I didn't know that about you!! UGH! I can't stand working out in the heat.  I figure I can always add more layers in the cold but there is only so much I could strip off for outdoor training in the heat before there'd be trouble.


It's funny, cause before I lost weight I was hot ALL the time. I was even starting to have hot flashes. Thank goodness that stopped! I would run the air conditioning in the car in the winter. Drove Mike nuts! Now, just the opposite. I wear a sweater at work and get so cold sometimes that I have to go outside to warm up. They all think I'm weird, ok let's say that's one of many reasons they think I'm weird. I wheeze in the cold air and get hives. Anything below 40 degrees and I run on the treadmill. In the 40s and 50s I will do it, but I don't like it. So yep, I'll take the heat over the cold. I stocked up on gatorade for our run tomorrow.

And we won't talk about what I had for lunch.....but I am thrilled to say that with my last ditch workout I hit just below my maintain! I hate doing that, but mentally I needed to be a maintain. 

I hope everyone is having a good Friday!


----------



## keenercam

Nancy - I am so happy that you and DS enjoyed Winnie the Pooh!   I have heard people complain about paying full price for 1/2 a movie (based on length) and saying it should have just been a DVD.  Personally, I am thrilled that there was a movie option for little ones for the summer and I think it is the perfect "first movie" for kids and exactly the right length for its target audience. Kudos on foregoing movie popcorn which many of you here know is my kryptonite.  There have been times when I had to talk myself out of going to the movies because I knew I'd go all compulsive with needing movie popcorn.  LOL! BTW, I think you are very smart to stay inside with DS in the AC.


----------



## bellebookworm9

keenercam said:


> So, what did everyone have for lunch?



I planned ahead this morning: had half a grilled cheese sandwich on whole wheat, a salad with just a bit of dressing, some cantaloupe, and a WW Smart Ones strawberry shortcake dessert. We are having turkey hot dogs with corn on the cob, cucumbers, and blueberries for dinner. 



dumbo_buddy said:


> so have we lost anyone to the heat??? i'm sitting my air conditioning and i'm still hot!!! shoo!
> 
> i took DS to his first movie this morning. we saw winnie the pooh.i took down a footlong sub yesterday for lunch. got the footlong veggie delight with provolone. "they" say you shouldn't have too many cold cuts while preggo so i thought the veggie one would be ok. plus, it has the word veggie in it. and delight. but whatever.



I have THREE fans in my bedroom right now (my ceiling one, a standing one, and a box one that's probably from circa 1963) and I think all they are doing is blowing the hot air around. I'm seriously considering going to see Harry Potter tonight again just to sit in air conditioning for a few hours! 

My first movie theater movie was Pocahontas! It makes me happy when kids' first real movies are Disney.

What exactly is the Veggie Delight sub? I was going to get one the other day, but I have no idea what it consists of! Do they have pre-selected veggies for it, or do you pick your own?


----------



## keenercam

Rose&Mike said:


> It's funny, cause before I lost weight I was hot ALL the time. I was even starting to have hot flashes. Thank goodness that stopped! I would run the air conditioning in the car in the winter. Drove Mike nuts! Now, just the opposite. I wear a sweater at work and get so cold sometimes that I have to go outside to warm up. They all think I'm weird, ok let's say that's one of many reasons they think I'm weird. I wheeze in the cold air and get hives. Anything below 40 degrees and I run on the treadmill. In the 40s and 50s I will do it, but I don't like it. So yep, I'll take the heat over the cold. I stocked up on gatorade for our run tomorrow.
> 
> And we won't talk about what I had for lunch.....but I am thrilled to say that with my last ditch workout I hit just below my maintain! I hate doing that, but mentally I needed to be a maintain.
> 
> I hope everyone is having a good Friday!



Well, it's obvious that the problem is that you have no natural insulation for the cold now.  

I'm so glad you were happy with your weigh in.  I have to tell you, sometimes I think I actually have to experience that which I fear just to get that feared experience behind me.  I am totally freaky-scared of bees and have never been stung.  I think the fear of the unknown is probably worse than what it would be if I were actually stung.  Not that I want to find out.....


----------



## keenercam

Gretchen- Your lunch and dinner sound delicious!!!!!  I had that Smart Ones strawberry shortcake for dessert last night. I love the cake part of it.  Delicious!


----------



## dumbo_buddy

bellebookworm9 said:


> My first movie theater movie was Pocahontas! It makes me happy when kids' first real movies are Disney.
> 
> What exactly is the Veggie Delight sub? I was going to get one the other day, but I have no idea what it consists of! Do they have pre-selected veggies for it, or do you pick your own?



my first movie was E.T. and my mom said i screamed through the whole thing. lol!

veggie delight from subway is just the bread and as many of the veggies you want to add (lettuce, tomato, etc). nothing special. you just skip the meat part of the subway line and tell them what veggies you want on it.


----------



## tigger813

101

That's the temperature where I live! Unbelievable! I have been out twice today but no more! Kids are playing Lego HP and I just started the pizza dough in the bread maker! Had a nice lunch with my friend.

Mom's not having a good day. Dad said she wasn't feeling very well, mainly from the pain in her hand and the medications she is on. She didn't want to talk which is fine. Glad she is resting though!

Thinking we will just watch movies and play games the rest of the day. We had the AC on at 8:30 this morning and it was 90 before 10 this morning! Brian said he turned it off to conserve energy for a little while but it was a very short time as he said it just heated right up again.

Enjoying some adult butter beer! I also need some more water! I will need to start thinking about the toppings for out pizzas: TJs eggplant cutlets, chorizo, hot Italian sausage, meatballs, and for Izzie, CHEESE, only!

Enjoy your day and stay cool!!!!! If you can!!!!!

TTFN


----------



## bellebookworm9

Change in dinner plans. Mom called and said, "It's too hot to cook. We're going out. To Panera, since it's one of our goals to go there this summer." So I've spent the last little bit looking on their website and nutrition info and I think I've decided on the strawberry poppyseed chicken salad and a cheese pastry.


----------



## SettinSail

glss1/2fll said:


> Had to hop back on because I ran this morning (plod, plod, plod) but when I went over to map my walk to figure out how far it was--it was my farthest yet! And I did it in my usual 30 minutes! super happy
> 
> PLUS last night I was walking past DH and he said, "Are your clothes getting looser?" Why, yes, yes they are!
> 
> So hooray for 2 NSV because my scale certainly was poopy this morning.
> 
> NOW I'm off to do laundry!







keenercam said:


> So, what did everyone have for lunch?



I was starving after my workout at the Y ~ I had a roast beef sandwich with lots of lettuce and only a little light mayo, 100 cal pack of cocoa almonds, a light string cheese and a greek yogurt.  Probably should have had more veggies and some fruit!   Cam, great job resisting the burger grease



dumbo_buddy said:


> shawn - now, why the heck would you get subway when you can get cookout?? oh right, we're trying to LOSE weight here. lol! i took down a footlong sub yesterday for lunch. got the footlong veggie delight with provolone. "they" say you shouldn't have too many cold cuts while preggo so i thought the veggie one would be ok. plus, it has the word veggie in it. and delight. but whatever.



   I've done pretty well avoiding Cook out.  I did go through their drive thru for DS Weds.  I always get the 6 inch meatball at Subway with some veggies so it's not the greatest choice but I pride myself on never getting cheese on it  I think Bojangles is on our mind for supper tonight



Rose&Mike said:


> .....but I am thrilled to say that with my last ditch workout I hit just below my maintain!





Dona, glad you and DH are taking it easy today

Tracey, WOW that is hot for up North.  We are at 102 currently. 
That is hot for us but atleast we are used to it.

Gretchen and Buffy, good luck keeping cool

Buffy, hope the kids are behaving for you

I am happy to report I burned over 400 calories at the Y this morning, 30 mins on the elliptical and 15 on the rower And I've had 100 oz of water so far  Now, I need to get out of the Tostitos  Drinking all that water makes me want to crunch on something 

Keep cool everyone

Shawn


----------



## keenercam

Tracey -   Enjoy making pizza! 

Gretchen - That salad is the one I am thinking of for lunch with a friend on Sunday.  Please let us know how it is.

Shawn - Your lunch reminds me of how woefully inadequate my dairy intake is.  If I share my broccoli with EVOO with you (virtually), may I have some of your string cheese?   Awesome job on your massive calorie burn at the gym.  Now the trick is to NOT eat all the extra calories just because you burned them.  This is a big problem with me.


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

Hi all! TGIF and even better its TGIFAF (AF=After Work)

Its been quite a week and I am happy to be done with it.  Not much planned this weekend.  Tomorrow was suppose to be the kids races at our parkway but they cancelled them due to the excessive heat warning.  So we plan on just hanging out inside all day.  

I am happy to report a 2lb loss this week without mentally trying to hard so that is always exciting.  It has given me a boost to now try harder this week.  

Well have a great evening and stay cool. We hit 104 today with a heat index of 115.  One of my friends cousins posted on facebook a pic of the egg that actually fried on the pavement.


----------



## dumbo_buddy

OMG I HATE PEOPLE SOMETIMES!

a bunch of IDIOTS around the corner just opened the fire hydrant to let their kids play in the water. what are we, in the ghetto? guess what people! there's a reason why cities don't want you doing that and it's not just because of the wasting of water: it screws with everyone's water!! 

so now our water is BROWN! i can't drink the water and i can't give thomas a bath even though he just DEMOLISHED a flying saucer from Carvel! 

dumb dumb dumb!


----------



## buzz5985

cclovesdis said:


> Welcome to Healthy Habits!
> My name is CC (like see-see) and I will be your Healthy Habits (HH) coach for the Summer 2011 BL Challenge. I big thank you to donac and jenanderson for showing me the ropes.
> 
> *Here's How HH Works:* Each week, there will be 2 "things" to do each day. You earn 1 point for each day you do each "thing." So, if you do each "thing" for all 7 days, you earn 14 points. There will also be 2 mini-challenges each week. You earn 1 point for each mini-challenge you complete for a total of 16 possible points each week. At the end of the week, please PM me your total points. Here is an example:
> 
> 4/7 eating 2 fruits
> 3/7 drinking 6 8 oz. glasses of water
> 1/2 mini-challenges completed
> 
> I will post the top scores as well as a list of the participants each week on/about Tuesday. You have until Tuesday at 5 PM EST to send me your points. Everyone who participates (regardless of his/her total points) will be entered into the drawing for a prize. It will be something related to the week's HH. You will need to PM me your address so I can send you the prize. If you do not WISH to be entered into the prize drawing, please let me know.
> 
> Healthy Habits Week 8
> 
> In "honor" of the extreme heat in my area, *For All 7 Days:*
> 1. Drink at least 64 oz. of water per day.
> 2. Limit your caffeine to 2 servings per day.
> 
> Mini-Challenge 1: Exercise for at least 30 min. at a time at least twice.
> Mini-Challenge 2: Do an activity involving water at least once.
> 
> Feel free to ask any questions! Have a great week!



Thank you so much for doing this.  And a very special Thank You for my wonderful gift you sent.  It made my day - or night - when I came home from work at 2 am and found the envelope on the counter.  DH told me I had a surprise and wouldn't tell me what it was.  I enjoyed it a great deal.  



keenercam said:


> Good morning, everyone! I am having internet issues at home so I'll be back later to check in with everyone individually.  However, I do want to post the question of the day.
> 
> QOTD for Friday, July 22:  Think about your day yesterday.  Tell us one thing that you did "right" and one action that was less beneficial to your effort to get and/or stay fit.



It was too hot out yesterday, so I didn't walk outdoors during my swing (lunch) break.  I usually go and walk the Boston Harbour walk, around 7 PM.  But it was still too hot out, so the building I work in is 1/4 mile long, so I went and walked in the basement for 30 minutes.  Boring, Boring, Boring - but it was a good option.  So I am proud of that.  Did it again tonight.  



tigger813 said:


> Morning all,
> 
> I got up and did 5 miles of WATP this morning. Had a shake for breakfast and enjoying my first bottle of water.
> 
> QOTD: I did 4 miles of WATP was my good thing and the bad thing was the TJs onion rings at 9pm last night!
> 
> In two hours if no one has called for a massage I'm going to run up to Costco and BB&B. I need to get another good lunch bag for the girls for camp and then I want to buy a pizza stone to use for the first of our many homemade pizza nights. We had one but I can't find it in the garage. We may have gotten rid of it. I have several BB&B coupons so I will just use those. I brought the breadmaker up and I will start the dough when I get back from lunch with a friend of mine.
> 
> Today will be hard in terms of eating. I will just have to drink the extra water. I have looked over the menu where I'm eating lunch and will either have a salad or a roast beef sandwich. I'm planning on having mushrooms and eggplant on my pizza.
> 
> Time to clean up the kitchen so it will be in good shape when I make the pizzas later!
> 
> TTFN



I love, love, love my breadmaker.  I haven't bought bread, rolls, pita pockets, tortillas since I received it 3 years ago.  Recently started experimenting with adding some ground flaxseed to my honey wheat rolls - came out pretty good.  Do your children like pretzels??  King Arthur Flour has an awesome recipe for pretzels, everyone can get involved with the rolling, shaping, etc.  It's fun, DS and DH request them all the time.  



keenercam said:


> Glad you are staying cool and safe.  I think that is the perfect reason not to do laundry.  BTW, our basement has a treadmill in it. It also has a freezer with all sorts of ice cream treats.  You can imagine which side of the basement area I visit more frequently.  I think I'll be avoiding the basement at all costs for a while.  LOL!
> 
> Dona - Envious of the theatre opportunities.  I'm sorry you had the awkwardness of running into the former director and others but glad you didn't get pulled into any melodrama.  I meant to mention how sorry I am about what happened at the school meeting and how late it went, but I'm glad the school board can appreciate that the soon-to-be-former principal is a good teacher. And I'm really glad you are so involved.  Teachers who care about our children and don't act as if their jobs end at 3pm are such a precious gift.
> 
> 
> 
> Rose - I didn't know that about you!! UGH! I can't stand working out in the heat.  I figure I can always add more layers in the cold but there is only so much I could strip off for outdoor training in the heat before there'd be trouble.
> 
> Linda - Sorry DS is giving you fits with baseball v. basketball.  Is he about to be a HS senior? Congrats on picking up the speed on your walk!!  That is a seriously cool and fun objective way to see your improvement. And kudos to DH for noticing the difference.
> 
> So, what did everyone have for lunch?  I had a turkey burger with fat free honey mustard spray salad dressing wrapped in a whole wheat flat-out, grape tomatoes in balsamic vinegar, and broccoli with my requisite 2 tsp EVOO and some garlic.
> 
> I cooked some frozen turkey burgers last night to have good protein in the fridge. While I was at it, I cooked 6 regular burgers for DH and DS to have in the fridge for lunches/dinners. Boy did they smell good.  How bad am I that I was sorely tempted to put the already-cooked turkey burgers back into the grill pan after the greasy beef burgers where done, to try to capture some of that greasy burger flavor.    I didn't.  But I was tempted.



Some ground turkey has just as many calories and saturated fat as the 93%ground sirloin.  I showed that to my DH one day in BJ's, he was shocked.  I just made meatballs with the 99% ground turkey breast, and they came out great.



dumbo_buddy said:


> my first movie was E.T. and my mom said i screamed through the whole thing. lol!
> 
> veggie delight from subway is just the bread and as many of the veggies you want to add (lettuce, tomato, etc). nothing special. you just skip the meat part of the subway line and tell them what veggies you want on it.



My first date with my DH we went to see E.T.  I was so embarrassed because I cried so much during it.  

The first movie I can remember seeing was Bambi at the drive-in.  I remember being in PJ's and playing at the playground before the movie started.  

Sorry I have been around that much - I have been reading - but never seem to come back to post.  I have no excuses - DS has been at camp for the last 3 weeks, he comes home tomorrow for a week, then he goes back for his Counselour In Training week.  So I will try harder to be more involved.

What did I have for lunch??  We grilled a bunch of boneless chicken with chipolte grilling sauce the other day.  So we have been slicing that and putting it on homemade rolls, with some lettuce, tomato and my new friend - Hellman's Lite Mayo.  I am a Cain's girl - but they didn't have any at the store - so I bought Hellmans instead and really like the lite version.  (Cain's is a regional brand and can't be found everywhere).

Busy day tomorrow, which stinks because I will not get home from work until 2 am, then I will try to go to sleep, so naturally I will not be able to, LOL  Up and out by 8 am to go pick my Father up at his Assisted Living facility, then up to Barnstead NH to pick DS up from camp.  Hoping the closing ceremonies will be brief and we can get all the gear, bike, etc loaded into the car by noon.  We will then drive over to the Tilt'N Diner in Tilton NH - love this place.   Go look around the outlet stores, then jump back on route 93 for our 2 hour drive back home.  It's getting us in shape for driving to Florida in a few weeks.  LOL  

Sunday I have NO plans and hope to keep it that way.  The yard needs to be done - but with this heat the grass should be dead soon.


----------



## cclovesdis

Buzz: Glad you enjoyed your prize and as DH said, "surprise!" 

I was going to mention the ground sirloin. The Stop & Shop by me (Giant probably near you Cam) sells it at their butcher counter for the same price as 90% ground beef. I love it and the calorie/fat info is excellent, especially considering how great of a burger it makes! 

glass1/2fll: I will probably be mailing your prize on Monday or Tuesday. I am expecting to sleep in tomorrow and with the heat, not too interested in going out tomorrow. The thermometer in my car said 104 F today.  I felt gross again at work. I had to stop for a pair of shorts before I weighed in at WW today because my jeans were saturated in sweat.  I know, probably TMI. 

I was smart and "splurged" on a pair of wicking shorts. They were on sale  and I may actually get up the guts to try C25K again. 

Kathy: Thanks for coaching this past week! 

I wanted to answer yesterday's QOTD. I am thankful for my familiy, my job and co-workers who are very supportive, and my DIS BL friends. Without all of you, I would not be doing nearly as well as I am. I am finally losing again and I know that all of your encouragement played a huge role in that.

Congrats to our weekly superstars, especially Connie! 

Today's QOTD: Yesterday was a really bad day. I have been stress eating- a lot. The one thing that does come to mind is that I wore my pedometer, which encouraged me to keep walking in hopes of reaching 10,000 steps. The "not so good choice"  would have to have been eating ice cream multiple times.

I got my water in today-at least 96 oz!  I went swimming for a short amount of time and I only had one serving of caffeine. I had a great coupon for M&M's, so after I presented a training, they had those and my co-worker who is trying to lose weight and I had a can of diet, caffeine-free soda. We each had our own, but still a great NSV for both of us! 

I'm guessing you can tell that I am in a good mood today. Even with the heat, my good mood is shining through and I have to admit, I'm pretty excited. Do I sound like a kid the morning before her birthday party or what?  There were some stressful moments this week and the scale shows it, but, I've relaxed for the last few hours and this post shows it!

Thanks everyone! 

Have a great, OP weekend and stay cool and hydrated!


----------



## keenercam

mommyof2Pirates said:


> I am happy to report a 2lb loss this week without mentally trying to hard so that is always exciting.  It has given me a boost to now try harder this week.



Great job on the loss, Lindsay!  I am really glad they called off those races. Perfect excuse to stay inside.

Nancy -- That seems so selfish to me.  I am sorry that now you don't have clean water.  What do you think will happen?  Around here, anyone who opens a hydrant is subject to a very hefty fine.



buzz5985 said:


> Thank you so much for doing this.  And a very special Thank You for my wonderful gift you sent.  It made my day - or night - when I came home from work at 2 am and found the envelope on the counter.  DH told me I had a surprise and wouldn't tell me what it was.  I enjoyed it a great deal.
> 
> 
> 
> ....  But it was still too hot out, so the building I work in is 1/4 mile long, so I went and walked in the basement for 30 minutes.  Boring, Boring, Boring - but it was a good option.  So I am proud of that.  Did it again tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> Some ground turkey has just as many calories and saturated fat as the 93%ground sirloin.  I showed that to my DH one day in BJ's, he was shocked.  I just made meatballs with the 99% ground turkey breast, and they came out great.



CC's pretty awesome, isn't she?  You should be so proud of yourself for walking when you had the perfect excuse(s) not to.  When I buy ground turkey, I get the one that says ground turkey breast and it is very good - the biggest problem is that there is no fat and you have to put water in the bottom of the pan or use non-stick spray.  The turkey burgers I get at Costco are huge and they are 5 P+ on WW, well worthwhile.

I hope it all goes smoothly picking up DS from camp. I used always hate dealing with the damp, smelly, sand-filled laundry.  ICK!

CC - It is so wonderful to hear you sounding so upbeat.  I hope you don't mind that I actually "feed" off of your positivity.    And I am really glad we are in this limited-caffeine challenge together.  There were 4 different times today when I would have had a diet soda or a late-afternoon cup of coffee or tea if it hadn't been for HH and my quest to break my dependence on caffeine.  

I'll be MIA for much of the day tomorrow due to 1/2 marathon training, shopping and then getting together with some friends who live a distance from here.  So, here is tomorrow's QOTD a little early:

QOTD for Saturday, July 23: What is your biggest challenge that you anticipate for this weekend (especially in this heat wave when we may be tempted to hole up in our air conditioned homes and open the refrigerator too many times and not just to cool off) and how do you plan to overcome that challenge?


----------



## pjstevens

keenercam said:


> QOTD for Friday, July 22:  Think about your day yesterday.  Tell us one thing that you did "right" and one action that was less beneficial to your effort to get and/or stay fit.



Wow, I should of checked in this morning as I can hardly remember yesterday.  Oh, I remember...  my wrong:  I brought a WW dinner for lunch, but decided I wanted chicken tenders from the sandwich shop right by my work.  I was a bit shakey and thought I needed some protein.  I definitely didn't need those tenders.  I did get to the Y and worked out yesterday, so that was a 'right'.


----------



## pjstevens

cclovesdis said:


> Healthy Habits Week 8
> 
> In "honor" of the extreme heat in my area, *For All 7 Days:*
> 1. Drink at least 64 oz. of water per day.
> 2. Limit your caffeine to 2 servings per day.
> 
> Mini-Challenge 1: Exercise for at least 30 min. at a time at least twice.
> Mini-Challenge 2: Do an activity involving water at least once.
> 
> Feel free to ask any questions! Have a great week!



Wow, I think this is one I can do!!! I drink at least that much water every day, woohoo and I typically only do one or two coffee's (iced) a day and I drink water the rest of the time.  Now if only I can get back here more frequently to try to catch up.


----------



## bellebookworm9

keenercam said:


> Gretchen - That salad is the one I am thinking of for lunch with a friend on Sunday.  Please let us know how it is.



The salad was delicious-and HUGE! I was only able to eat half of it, and I brought the rest home-I ordered it without the pecans to make it less points. I got an apple as my side, which I also brought home. I drank water, but ate my whole cheese pastry. Then later, I was bad and we went for ice cream. I ordered 2 small vanilla soft serves with sprinkles in waffle cones, one for me, one for mom. They hand out the first one and it is GINORMOUS. No way was that a small. The second one was better, but I had already started the first one. And then, as someone said earlier today, karma came to get me: it dripped ALL over the place, the jeep, my legs, arms, clothes, feet. Guess I really shouldn't have been eating it.



dumbo_buddy said:


> OMG I HATE PEOPLE SOMETIMES!
> 
> a bunch of IDIOTS around the corner just opened the fire hydrant to let their kids play in the water. what are we, in the ghetto? guess what people! there's a reason why cities don't want you doing that and it's not just because of the wasting of water: it screws with everyone's water!!
> 
> so now our water is BROWN! i can't drink the water and i can't give thomas a bath even though he just DEMOLISHED a flying saucer from Carvel!
> 
> dumb dumb dumb!



Ewwww brown water. I hope those people get in trouble and that your normal water comes back soon!


----------



## Disneywedding2010

*Howdy! *

I didn't get a whole lot accomplished today and its already 9pm. I'm going to make sure the upstairs is in order before I go to bed. Getting up early to head to the airport to pick up my bestie. We're going to head back here and relax, probably eat a light lunch. Then we're going out for dinner. Not sure what we'll do on Sunday, probably just lounge and watch movies. 

We're eating steaks and rice for dinner. Then I've got to get off my butt and get something done.


----------



## my3princes

Rose&Mike said:


> It's funny, cause before I lost weight I was hot ALL the time. I was even starting to have hot flashes. Thank goodness that stopped! I would run the air conditioning in the car in the winter. Drove Mike nuts! Now, just the opposite. I wear a sweater at work and get so cold sometimes that I have to go outside to warm up. They all think I'm weird, ok let's say that's one of many reasons they think I'm weird. I wheeze in the cold air and get hives. Anything below 40 degrees and I run on the treadmill. In the 40s and 50s I will do it, but I don't like it. So yep, I'll take the heat over the cold. I stocked up on gatorade for our run tomorrow.
> 
> And we won't talk about what I had for lunch.....but I am thrilled to say that with my last ditch workout I hit just below my maintain! I hate doing that, but mentally I needed to be a maintain.
> 
> I hope everyone is having a good Friday!



Rose. I wear slacks and sweaters to work too as I freeze otherwise.  I also have a fleece jacket and blanket that I keep there just in case.  I also.    Break out in hives in the cold,  developed that allergy my freshman year in college.  It really sucks


----------



## tigger813

Buzz- I will have to check out the pretzel recipe! We love pretzels. I had been getting Auntie Anne kits at my local KMart and then they stopped having them. I will check on Monday. I have no real plans while the kids are at camp all day!

Woke up to rumbling of thunder. It didn't last long but I opened the doors and just opened the front window. Would like to not have the ac on ALL DAY! It was on at 8:30 yesterday morning.

Time for Brian and I to watch Torchwood. Izzie is watching tv in our room! I think I'm going to bring up the Wii today too to play some Epic Mickey and other games. It's too hot to go outside so I guess we'll have fun inside. It's supposed to be about 100 again! 

Have a nice day! Going to make some breakfast soon!

TTFN


----------



## lisah0711

Good morning all!  

Congratulations to all our superstars and especially to our biggest loser connie96!   

And a big congratulations to all of us for sticking with this challenge this summer no matter what!  

*Linda,* congratulations on getting farther in the same time on your run!    It really is fun to see how quickly you progress. And your clothes must be *really* getting loser if your DH noticed.  

*Shawn,* nice job on the workout!    Sorry that you got hungry.  Jeff Galloway said that your brain wants glycogen which is the first thing that gets depleted when you workout.  He suggests having about 30 to 40 calories of sugar every couple of miles (or 30 mins probably) to keep your brain happy.  He uses sugar cubes, life savers, or gummy bears, what ever works for you.  Personally I use Clif Bloks black cherry that *Maria* told me about.  Then he does recommend refueling with a mix of protein and carbs within an hour of when you finish your work out.  I thought your lunch sounded delish! I'm glad that you have time to do stuff for you and with DS now that your driving duties are done!  



dvccruiser76 said:


> Yahoo, where to and for how long? Enjoy it all



We are going to Lake Okoboji in northwest Iowa for five nights.  DH's family has a cottage on the lake there that has been in the family since 1893 -- we are celebrating the 118th year.    It was built in the late 1880's and part of the original structure is still there.  Then they added to it in WWII so it is a very funky place.  We will be there DH's family so sometimes there is a bit of family drama.    But luckily they serve very strong margaritas at lunchtime on the deck and that helps smooth down the rough edges!    So here is where I will be:








keenercam said:


> QOTD for Friday, July 22:  Think about your day yesterday.  Tell us one thing that you did "right" and one action that was less beneficial to your effort to get and/or stay fit.



Boy, this was a toughie because I had trouble thinking what I did right -- I've been having trouble with that lately.    But the wrong was a doozy -- fell off the no diet soda wagon.    I need to do better with alternatives before I try that again as I gained 5 pounds last week and thought I needed to go back to the things that actually worked.  I'll get there! 



keenercam said:


> *Now the trick is to NOT eat all the extra calories just because you burned them.*  This is a big problem with me.



Isn't that the truth?  "I ran seven miles so I can eat this and this and this . . . "  it's a tough lesson to learn that you can always eat more calories that you burn off.  Let me know if you figure that one out, Cam!  

I saw the bling for the Providence RnR -- looks awesome!    I didn't realize that this was an inaugural race.  I've heard the RnR races are a lot of fun.  And don't worry, Cam, you will do great.  Just take it easy and you will get there.  Can't wait to hear all about it.    Maria (Worfiedoodles) will be there, I hope that you will get to see each other.  Please say hello to our fellow Incredible, Susie, (escape), too.    

Woo hoo on a 2 lb loss this week, *Lindsay!*   Keep cool and take it easy after your busy week.  

*buzz5985,* congrats on your HH win!  

*CC,* nice to see you feeling good!  



keenercam said:


> QOTD for Saturday, July 23: What is your biggest challenge that you anticipate for this weekend (especially in this heat wave when we may be tempted to hole up in our air conditioned homes and open the refrigerator too many times and not just to cool off) and how do you plan to overcome that challenge?



The biggest challenge this week-end will be not to get into vacation mode early.  I can't take the refrigerator and pantry down to nothing since my Mom is coming to stay so hopefully that will help.  

*Cam,* once you have this long run done then will you be tapering? That is one of my favorite parts of training!  

*Patricia,* nice to see you!  

I, too, have a training run this morning -- 7 miles with my running group.  We will start together but quickly will not finish together.    I'm totally okay with it.  I didn't get to do any of the short runs this week -- storms and lack of adjusment from a morning runner to evening runner.    Luckily it is still 8 weeks before my training and I am not starting from square one so I'm okay with it.  But after this half in September I am switching to the Galloway maintain your half marathon base method where you run 10 miles every other week or 17 miles every three weeks until I get to the Tinker Bell Half.  

Have a wonderful day all!  And stay cool!


----------



## donac

Good Saturday morning 

I hope this heat breaks today.  It was very sweaty last night. 

We saw Hairspray last night at a local theater.  what a fun show.  I had only seen the movie but the theater version was fun.  The dancing was great and the leads were wonderful.  A very fun show. 

Don't have any plans for today.  I think we need to stay around the house to make sure that the dog is okay.  I would love to go for a swim at my mom's house but I don't feel like driving the hour up there.  The last time we did that the pool was green.  They are also predicting thunderstorms for this afternoon and I hate driving in the, 

It is Saturday so I am not going any where near the beach.  Then tomorrow we are stuck in the house.  There is an all day concert in the next town at the racetrack and they are expecting at least 15000 people.  Last year there was a backup on the parkway for over 15 miles. 

Off to shower to cool off.  

Have a happy and healthy day.


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

dumbo_buddy said:


> OMG I HATE PEOPLE SOMETIMES!
> 
> a bunch of IDIOTS around the corner just opened the fire hydrant to let their kids play in the water. what are we, in the ghetto? guess what people! there's a reason why cities don't want you doing that and it's not just because of the wasting of water: it screws with everyone's water!!
> 
> so now our water is BROWN! i can't drink the water and i can't give thomas a bath even though he just DEMOLISHED a flying saucer from Carvel!
> 
> dumb dumb dumb!



such jerks.  I hope it cleared up and you have clean water again.  I remember we had brown water a few months ago and I called.  They said there was a change in the pressure and that is what caused it.  They said you could still use the water and within 24 hours it would return to clear.  Ummm needless to say I was not about to drink brown water even though they said it was ok.  I used bottled until the next day.



buzz5985 said:


> Busy day tomorrow, which stinks because I will not get home from work until 2 am, then I will try to go to sleep, so naturally I will not be able to, LOL  Up and out by 8 am to go pick my Father up at his Assisted Living facility, then up to Barnstead NH to pick DS up from camp.  Hoping the closing ceremonies will be brief and we can get all the gear, bike, etc loaded into the car by noon.  We will then drive over to the Tilt'N Diner in Tilton NH - love this place.   Go look around the outlet stores, then jump back on route 93 for our 2 hour drive back home.  It's getting us in shape for driving to Florida in a few weeks.  LOL



Wow that does sound like quite a long day.  I hope you have a great time.  Make sure you rest up on sun.



keenercam said:


> QOTD for Saturday, July 23: What is your biggest challenge that you anticipate for this weekend (especially in this heat wave when we may be tempted to hole up in our air conditioned homes and open the refrigerator too many times and not just to cool off) and how do you plan to overcome that challenge?



I forsee being inside all day being a challenge.  I am already bored so I am making a mental note to not eat between meals.  Otherwise not much else that I am worried about derailing me this weekend.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------
Dh let me sleep in until 9 today  I needed that.  The boys and I stayed up to watch the diary of a wimpy kid-roderick rules last night.  It was fun to cuddle with them and watch a movie.  

No plans for today other than to stay inside.  We may venture out briefly to get Ryan's football cleats but other than that nothing to do.  I always say how I wish I had a weekend to do nothing but then when the time comes I get bored.  I just dont understand myself sometimes.

Have a great weekend!


----------



## SettinSail

keenercam said:


> Shawn - Your lunch reminds me of how woefully inadequate my dairy intake is.  If I share my broccoli with EVOO with you (virtually), may I have some of your string cheese?   Awesome job on your massive calorie burn at the gym.  Now the trick is to NOT eat all the extra calories just because you burned them.  This is a big problem with me.



This is a big problem with me too!  I can either eat light or exercise but I can't do both!!  You are welcome to my dairy



mommyof2Pirates said:


> I am happy to report a 2lb loss this week without mentally trying to hard so that is always exciting.  It has given me a boost to now try harder this week.



 WTG Lindsay !!!



cclovesdis said:


> Even with the heat, my good mood is shining through and I have to admit, I'm pretty excited.



LOVE IT !!!   I agree with Cam, I can feed off others' positive attitude



keenercam said:


> QOTD for Saturday, July 23: What is your biggest challenge that you anticipate for this weekend (especially in this heat wave when we may be tempted to hole up in our air conditioned homes and open the refrigerator too many times and not just to cool off) and how do you plan to overcome that challenge?



I think my biggest challenge will just be keeping myself occupied so that I don't just eat and snack mindlessly all weekend!  With the transition back here, we are not in full swing yet socially and don't have a lot on our calendar (me & DS)  We are past the first "welcome back" stage of phone calls and get togethers and still figuring out who we still connect with and who has moved on.  I don't know if this makes any sense but bottom line is we don't have any plans this weekend and we need something to do!  DS and I are driving each other crazy

Cam, good luck with your training.



lisah0711 said:


> *Shawn,* nice job on the workout!    Sorry that you got hungry.  Jeff Galloway said that your brain wants glycogen which is the first thing that gets depleted when you workout.  He suggests having about 30 to 40 calories of sugar every couple of miles (or 30 mins probably) to keep your brain happy.  He uses sugar cubes, life savers, or gummy bears, what ever works for you.  Personally I use Clif Bloks black cherry that *Maria* told me about.  Then he does recommend refueling with a mix of protein and carbs within an hour of when you finish your work out.  I thought your lunch sounded delish! I'm glad that you have time to do stuff for you and with DS now that your driving duties are done!



Thanks for the advice  You don't have to tell me twice to eat gummi bears  Now I can just imagine the folks at the Y looking at me while I eat sugar  I told DH I saw a trainer staring at my stomach one day and another one staring at my butt another day 
He thinks I am just imagining this!   I am just going to keep going into that Y until I get over all my phobias




lisah0711 said:


> We are going to Lake Okoboji in northwest Iowa for five nights.  DH's family has a cottage on the lake there that has been in the family since 1893 -- we are celebrating the 118th year.    It was built in the late 1880's and part of the original structure is still there.  Then they added to it in WWII so it is a very funky place.  We will be there DH's family so sometimes there is a bit of family drama.    But luckily they serve very strong margaritas at lunchtime on the deck and that helps smooth down the rough edges!    So here is where I will be:



aaaaahhhhhhh!    This looks fantastic ~ so relaxing!  Have a wonderful time and keep sipping that 'rita if things get rough

Enjoy your group run Lisa!

Nancy, that stinks with the water!  I hope your clear water is back today.

Buzz, nice to hear from you!

Gretchen, your ice cream got you back just like my meatball sub got me

Dona. enjoy a nice relaxing day.

Well, my scale was down one this morning  But I am still up 2 overall.  So tired of being stuck in this rut but feeling encouraged today. I'm going to try to repeat my 100 oz of water and 400 calorie burn from yesterday.  I am going to see the movie "Midnight in Paris" today.  If I can't find someone to go with me, I'm going by myself  I am lucky I guess that I am such a tightwad I am never tempted by movie candy or popcorn - WAY too expensive!  I do need to make sure to steer clear of the Dairy Queen on the same street  So far this Summer I've only had 2 mini blizzards and I don't need to get into the habit of stopping every time I'm near there.

Have a great Saturday

Shawn


----------



## dvccruiser76

keenercam said:


> QOTD for Friday, July 22:  Think about your day yesterday.  Tell us one thing that you did "right" and one action that was less beneficial to your effort to get and/or stay fit.



Let's see, the less beneficial thing was talking my husband out of our daily walk b/c it was so darn hot, but I still did my Wii Zumba which was "right" and in the A/C 



Rose&Mike said:


> I might not pull out a maintain this week. My ankle has been bothering me a bit, so I have cut way back on my exercise, and my food choices have not been stellar. We'll see. I'm a little sad and stressed about it, but I refuse to let it derail me. I can still fit in all my clothes. It will probably only end up being a half a pound, and I will not "catastrophize" this. For goodness sakes, I lost 50 pounds, I can get back to my maintain. The thing is, in my head this is a "failure." And that's what I need to let go of. It's not a failure, it's a little blip. I guess I keep seeing the wagon rolling away with a cloud of dust with me just watching it go. A little dramatic I know, but I have regained SO MANY times that it's just a little scary still.



Hi Rose, sorry to hear about your ankle, but just telling us about it and your food choices helps keep you accountable in my book. Not that we're going to judge, but it helps to tell someone so you feel like you need to behave if that makes sense 



keenercam said:


> Sue Please be careful in the heat. Even in the pool the sun will be brutal. Sorry about the scale battery.  That would be my luck, for sure.



Thanks, it was crazy hot. Not bad in the water, but we still only stayed for an hour and a half. I wore a tshirt and only put sunscreen on my face, so when I felt the heat I knew that it was time to boogie. DS was covered in sunscreen so he was good, but he kept taking off his hat 



dumbo_buddy said:


> i took DS to his first movie this morning. we saw winnie the pooh. it was SO cute! and only an hour which was perfect. and um, yeah, after i went to the checkers drive thru and got a cheeseburger and fries.  before that i hadn't gotten drive thru food in a LOOOONG time. it was delicious. i will say though that i did NOT get any movie theater popcorn which is a HUGE weakness for me.



Maybe we should try that one with DS. We took him to Cars 2, but I had to take him out b/c it was too long and he was stir crazy. 



dumbo_buddy said:


> OMG I HATE PEOPLE SOMETIMES!
> 
> a bunch of IDIOTS around the corner just opened the fire hydrant to let their kids play in the water. what are we, in the ghetto? guess what people! there's a reason why cities don't want you doing that and it's not just because of the wasting of water: it screws with everyone's water!!
> 
> so now our water is BROWN! i can't drink the water and i can't give thomas a bath even though he just DEMOLISHED a flying saucer from Carvel!
> 
> dumb dumb dumb!



Oh for Pete's sake! People! Did the water get better? 



lisah0711 said:


> We are going to Lake Okoboji in northwest Iowa for five nights.  DH's family has a cottage on the lake there that has been in the family since 1893 -- we are celebrating the 118th year.    It was built in the late 1880's and part of the original structure is still there.  Then they added to it in WWII so it is a very funky place.  We will be there DH's family so sometimes there is a bit of family drama.    But luckily they serve very strong margaritas at lunchtime on the deck and that helps smooth down the rough edges!    So here is where I will be:



Very nice picture! I hear ya on the margaritas  Have a great time. Hopefully you don't have to do too much work while you are there.


Anyone have any good luck with the Land's End swimsuits? I'm going to check out Sears to see if I can find a good one.


----------



## SettinSail

mommyof2Pirates said:


> I always say how I wish I had a weekend to do nothing but then when the time comes I get bored.  I just dont understand myself sometimes.



I do not do well in all aspects of life if I am not busy!   I hate having nothing to do!   Trying to talk myself into finishing the shelf paper in the kitchen but ugh, I don't feel like doing that 

Shawn


----------



## bellebookworm9

dvccruiser76 said:


> Anyone have any good luck with the Land's End swimsuits? I'm going to check out Sears to see if I can find a good one.



I read this and instantly headed to the website to see if they had anything new. They didn't, and almost everything I had been looking at was either not listed anymore, or not in my size. But they were having a big sale. So I hopped in the shower and then drove the 2 minutes to the mall. Not a huge selection, but I found a few things (similar tops and bottoms, just different colors) and ended up getting a black two piece. The top is a 16, the bottom is a 14, both are just a little small, so they should be fine by October! 

http://www.landsend.com/pp/CarmelSo...omen-_-ShopbyCollection-_-Carmel&origin=index

http://www.landsend.com/pp/Carmel2L...uits-_-ShopbyCollection-_-Carmel&origin=index

Both in black (to show off my pasty whiteness ).


----------



## momofdjc

keenercam said:


> IQOTD for Saturday, July 23: What is your biggest challenge that you anticipate for this weekend (especially in this heat wave when we may be tempted to hole up in our air conditioned homes and open the refrigerator too many times and not just to cool off) and how do you plan to overcome that challenge?



Originally I thought the biggest challenge this weekend would be the heat at DS baseball games this afternoon.  But we got 6 inches of rain overnight and the games were cancelled today.  

I did get out and do C25k week 4.  

Sorry I've been MIA.  The end of the baseball season has been busy plus we are trying to figure out what DS15 is going to do for baseball next year.  Tryouts for the travel teams are in August and we need to figure out what teams he is going to try out for.  He needs more than a dad coaching him now so we are trying to find teams that have HS coaches and college coaches for them.  We are also getting ready to go to Branson, Mo next week with DH's family.  I'm hoping to be on more this week before we go.


----------



## cclovesdis

Evening!

I feel you two-Lindsay and Shawn-I can't be bored. I need to busy.

I had an OP day today and...I exercised! 30 min. on the Wii Fit! 

I am also with all of you who can't get out of the "I exercised, so I can't eat x, y, z mindset." I am down overall for the challenge, but this is one thing that is preventing me from getting to my goal. 

I drank plenty of water and even had some dairy!  And, no heartburn!  Speaking of which, as soon as I finish this supply of my hearburn med, I am starting generic Prilosec, but from the pharmacy. I don't know if it's cheaper that way, or if it's because I need to take it daily, but I have a prescription for it.  Regardless, it is less of a dose, so to speak.  I love when a med is changed for the better! 

QOTD: Today was a good day, but it is actually tomorrow that will be the challenge. We are seeing HP tomorrow. The timing is good because it is right after lunch, but we have to be there so early and I am worried about eating because I'm bored. I think I will eat a bigger than usual lunch and hope that helps. Otherwise, I'll buy a pack of gum, even if it isn't sugar-free.

Well, I am off to bed. Hope everyone has a great, OP day tomorrow!

CC


----------



## dvccruiser76

bellebookworm9 said:


> I read this and instantly headed to the website to see if they had anything new. They didn't, and almost everything I had been looking at was either not listed anymore, or not in my size. But they were having a big sale. So I hopped in the shower and then drove the 2 minutes to the mall. Not a huge selection, but I found a few things (similar tops and bottoms, just different colors) and ended up getting a black two piece. The top is a 16, the bottom is a 14, both are just a little small, so they should be fine by October!
> 
> http://www.landsend.com/pp/CarmelSo...omen-_-ShopbyCollection-_-Carmel&origin=index
> 
> http://www.landsend.com/pp/Carmel2L...uits-_-ShopbyCollection-_-Carmel&origin=index
> 
> Both in black (to show off my pasty whiteness ).



So you'll love this, I went on-line last night and put a top and bottom in my cart and then went to Sears today. I found a top that fit in size 12, but had a black bottom at home. When I got home, I didn't like the bottom with it, so I need to go back tomorrow to see if they have a good one. We have 2 more Sears stores not too far if I need to try them too. Anyway, I was pondering getting the one on-line then picking between the two and when I looked at my cart it said the top was no longer available and there is practically nothing left on their website. One of your links didn't work either so maybe you got it before it was gone. Crazy huh? I wonder why Sears is the only place I can find them. Is that where you went? I may try the other two Sears stores anyway to see what they have. It was a pretty good sale, about $28 for the top, which was like $50 or $60 originally.


----------



## dvccruiser76

cclovesdis said:


> QOTD: Today was a good day, but it is actually tomorrow that will be the challenge. We are seeing HP tomorrow. The timing is good because it is right after lunch, but we have to be there so early and I am worried about eating because I'm bored. I think I will eat a bigger than usual lunch and hope that helps. Otherwise, I'll buy a pack of gum, even if it isn't sugar-free.
> 
> Well, I am off to bed. Hope everyone has a great, OP day tomorrow!
> 
> CC



We are going to see HP tomorrow too at 10:15. I have about 10 pages to read before I go to bed. I can't wait to see it


----------



## bellebookworm9

dvccruiser76 said:


> So you'll love this, I went on-line last night and put a top and bottom in my cart and then went to Sears today. I found a top that fit in size 12, but had a black bottom at home. When I got home, I didn't like the bottom with it, so I need to go back tomorrow to see if they have a good one. We have 2 more Sears stores not too far if I need to try them too. Anyway, I was pondering getting the one on-line then picking between the two and when I looked at my cart it said the top was no longer available and there is practically nothing left on their website. One of your links didn't work either so maybe you got it before it was gone. Crazy huh? I wonder why Sears is the only place I can find them. Is that where you went? I may try the other two Sears stores anyway to see what they have. It was a pretty good sale, about $28 for the top, which was like $50 or $60 originally.



Yup, I went to Sears. That link to the top that I posted, all they had left was size 12 in blue, so it's possible that it's gone now.  I paid $40 total for the top and bottom, so it was like getting two pieces for the price of one! Really, the store didn't have that great of a selection either, so I'm glad they had at least one suit that I had been eying-and the bottoms were the LAST pair, so it's good that they fit!






Today was very on plan. I really didn't eat a lot, and still have 7 points, so I think I will ask Mom to stop at Timmy Ho's and get me an iced cappuccino (not the best choice, but it's exactly 7 points). I did have an affair with a pint of blueberries today-they are almost all gone now-but I think that's truly the worst thing I ate. No exercise though.

Funny story. I found a Ron & Hermione "poster" about 9 months ago that I really liked, but it was only 11X17, which is quite small. So I've been scouring the internet for it, and finally found a 24x36 on ebay. It said the item was located in NY, so I bought it, paying about $20 including shipping. It took forever to get here-more than 2 weeks. Well, it arrives today and it came from HONG KONG. It had a customs sticker on it for crying out loud!  Needless to say, I am very confused and my feedback rating showed it. But the poster is huge and in great condition, so I'm happy about that. (Please excuse the books that are flattening it out).


----------



## glss1/2fll

cclovesdis said:


> Evening!
> 
> I drank plenty of water and even had some dairy!  And, no heartburn!  Speaking of which, as soon as I finish this supply of my hearburn med, I am starting generic Prilosec, but from the pharmacy. I don't know if it's cheaper that way, or if it's because I need to take it daily, but I have a prescription for it.  Regardless, it is less of a dose, so to speak.  I love when a med is changed for the better!
> 
> 
> CC



I was on a prescription for Prilosec. The doc told me when it ended to just continue taking a generic form of it--for the rest of my life! The absolute cheapest is at Costco. It's such a wonder drug. I love not waking up gagging at night!


----------



## buzz5985

deleted


----------



## buzz5985

We picked up my DS today from camp.  This is a picture of him last year at Fulton's Crab house digging into his filet - just for a size reference.  Notice the skinny arms.






He was all excited telling us how he repelled down Cathedral Ledge in North Conway NH.  So I went and googled it.  






When did I sign off on this one!!!! 300 Feet down.  I am amazed that his arms held him up.  I knew he was brave - he plays hockey - usually against kids that outweigh him by 75 pounds.  But to be able to "jump" off a cliff, is simply amazing to me.  Just another view of the rock.  Sorry - just had to brag a bit.  






So he is safely home.  LOL  Last week our grocery bill was $35 for DH and I, this week right back to $100.  LOL  Tonight we made homemade tacos.  We made the tortillas in the breadmaker - actually a recipe for wraps - but it's very good.  I kept away from the cheese, and stacked it high with grape tomatoes.  

We decided to stick around the house tomorrow and have a small cookout for the family.  Just finished making the hot dog rolls, had made hamburger rolls the other day for our lunches and had 6 left.  We have gazpacho made, green salad made, will throw together a pasta salad tomorrow.  The heat is supposed to leave us tomorrow/Monday - so looking forward to more activity outdoors.  

Have a Nice Sunday everyone.  Go get a glass of water with a twist of lemon.

Janis


----------



## keenercam

So, question of the day is kind of a cop-out but I am looking for new ideas, so I'm kind of sneaky this way :

QOTD for Sunday, July 24: If the weather ever cools down enough so that cooking over a hot grill outside is enjoyable, I am sure we'd all like new ideas for making grilled foods interesting.  Share your favorite idea of something to throw on the grill or a recipe/marinade that you have enjoyed.

My favorite marinade for london broil is A1 steak sauce and fat free italian dressing mixed together in a ziploc bag.


----------



## tigger813

Morning all.

Not feeling my best this morning so we are going to skip church. Tummy was bugging me last night and I just can't seem to get moving this morning. Brian and Ash are still sleeping. I have the doors and windows open in the house as it's supposed to be a much cooler day today. Had some quick showers this morning. I had a Fiber Plus bar for breakfast. I'm going to have a shake for lunch and we have pork chops to grill tonight or maybe we'll have the chops earlier in the day. Not going to sit around all day like I did yesterday. Kids and I will do some Wii dance workouts and play some other games as well. I would love to go see the Winnie the Pooh movie but I'll see how the tummy feels. It's a short movie so won't be gone too long.

Can't wait to see the Glee 3D movie. Probably going to see it on my birthday with Ash, Izzie and my DSIL. She is a huge Glee fan, even saw the real concert! I just think it will be cool to sing the whole way through a concert and this will be a must have DVD! The night before my birthday Brian and I go see Journey, Foreigner and Night Ranger. Excited for that. Hoping Journey does "When You Love a Woman" as that was our first dance at our wedding and the song we fell in love to! 

Guess I should see if anyone else in this house is going to get up today. We even went to bed early last night so I'm surprised that Brian is still sleeping!

TTFN


----------



## tigger813

keenercam said:


> So, question of the day is kind of a cop-out but I am looking for new ideas, so I'm kind of sneaky this way :
> 
> QOTD for Sunday, July 24: If the weather ever cools down enough so that cooking over a hot grill outside is enjoyable, I am sure we'd all like new ideas for making grilled foods interesting.  Share your favorite idea of something to throw on the grill or a recipe/marinade that you have enjoyed.
> 
> My favorite marinade for london broil is A1 steak sauce and fat free italian dressing mixed together in a ziploc bag.



We are having pork chops marinated in Lawry's Teriyaki marinade! I like your London Broil marinade! We'll have to try that one! I think I'm out of regular A1 right now. We prefer the thick and hearty. We will probably have rice pilaf and salad with it. I'm hooked on salads right now and have been eating one everyday!

TTFN


----------



## keenercam

bellebookworm9 said:


> The salad was delicious-and HUGE! I was only able to eat half of it, and I brought the rest home-I ordered it without the pecans to make it less points. I got an apple as my side, which I also brought home. I drank water, but ate my whole cheese pastry.



I am so glad to hear you liked the salad.  That is a very positive recommendation and now I am really looking forward to having it. I’ll have to look it up on WW for the points values without the pecans and I’ll ask for the dressing on the side. Thanks for posting!  Really sorry your ice cream and the heat teamed up to attack you.  

Christina – I hope you are having a great time with your friend!

Hi, Deb!  An allergy to cold is such an interesting concept; it seems terribly inconvenient! I guess my annual polar bear plunge for Special Olympics would be completely out of the question, huh?

Tracey – We played a new card game with our friends yesterday and I immediately thought of you and thought you might like it – 5 Crowns. It’s a somewhat complicated card game but lots of fun and never boring.

Lisa – Where the cottage is looks so gorgeous! I am really glad you are able to get away.  I hope you have a nice, relaxing time.

I had to laugh when you said that what you did wrong was too much diet soda- Okay, I understand that is something you are trying to avoid but once again you totally impress me with everything you do “right.”  I think you are wonderful!  Thanks for reminding me that Maria will be at Providence ½. I am going to send her a PM to see what her plans are.  I am really excited there will be so many WISHers there.  WISH you were coming, too! I hope you had a good 7 miles yesterday with your running group. How did it go?


Dona – That show sounds like so much fun.  Is your dog okay?  Hope you were able to avoid going out and fighting the traffic.

Lindsay – Did you go out to get Ryan’s cleats yesterday? Was it wicked hot?  A big hug to DH for letting you sleep in yesterday.  

Shawn – Congrats on the scale going down!! See? We KNEW you could do it.    Your water intake and calorie burn on Friday are very impressive. How did yesterday go?  Saturdays are hard!  Did you go to the movies? How was it?  I hope you quickly find that your old friends and friendly acquaintances are so glad you are back and more than eager to renew the relationships.  Do you belong to a church or a YMCA where you, DH and DS might meet some new friends?






dvccruiser76 said:


> Let's see, the less beneficial thing was talking my husband out of our daily walk b/c it was so darn hot, but I still did my Wii Zumba which was "right" and in the A/C



I see nothing wrong with this.  I am so impressed!!  You could have just given yourself the day off and you didn’t.

Gretchen – The swimsuit is really cute!  And I love the poster. Where are you going to hang it?  




momofdjc said:


> I did get out and do C25k week 4.



Great job!!!    Has DS made a decision yet? Don’t you miss the days when you could just make the choice for them and they’d be content?  LOL!  Have a great time on your visit to Branson.



cclovesdis said:


> I had an OP day today and...I exercised! 30 min. on the Wii Fit!
> 
> I am also with all of you who can't get out of the "I exercised, so I can't eat x, y, z mindset." I am down overall for the challenge, but this is one thing that is preventing me from getting to my goal.



Great job on the exercise and the water, CC!!!   Our health plan’s Rx benefits changed recently so that it is actually less expensive to buy the generics on-plan than to buy the OTC which are not covered. Very strange, but glad for you on the change.




dvccruiser76 said:


> So you'll love this, I went on-line last night and put a top and bottom in my cart and then went to Sears today. I found a top that fit in size 12, but had a black bottom at home. When I got home, I didn't like the bottom with it, so I need to go back tomorrow to see if they have a good one. We have 2 more Sears stores not too far if I need to try them too. Anyway, I was pondering getting the one on-line then picking between the two and when I looked at my cart it said the top was no longer available and there is practically nothing left on their website. One of your links didn't work either so maybe you got it before it was gone. Crazy huh? I wonder why Sears is the only place I can find them. Is that where you went? I may try the other two Sears stores anyway to see what they have. It was a pretty good sale, about $28 for the top, which was like $50 or $60 originally.



Good luck on your bathing suit quest. I didn’t end up buying one this year since mine from 2 years ago fit again.  I do not like shopping for bathing suits and mostly resort to ordering on-line. LOL!  Have fun at HP today!!




buzz5985 said:


> He was all excited telling us how he repelled down Cathedral Ledge in North Conway NH.  So I went and googled it.



WOW! Janis, I am SOOO stinkin’ impressed! HUGE congrats to DS for that awesome achievement.  Remind him he now has life-long bragging rights about that.  

Tracey - I hope your stomach gets better quickly.  I didn't know about the Glee movie but I am going to go on fandango and find out about it. That concert sounds fantastic! I have to see if it is coming to the Philly area and try to find tickets. I'd love to see those groups in concert.  By the way, do you have the Glee DVD from the first season that is just the musical performance clips of 18 songs (I think)?  It is great fun and yes, I tend to sing along, despite my horrible voice.  My ipod is loaded with Glee performances.


----------



## keenercam

I am so sorry I didn't get here yesterday at all.  I seemed to be rushing all morning and lost my "window" of time I'd thought I'd check in. I went to the Y to do an hour on the dreadmill, then home to shower and dress. Howard and I went to the mall to run some errands, including trading in an old pocketbook at Brighton for a credit toward a new one.  So, now I have a pretty new bag for the fall.

We drove about an hour away (took 90 minutes) to meet friends for bowling. I did pretty well there -- 1/2 chicken tender and 1/4 chicken quesadilla. I was eating lots of fruit all day (bought a ton of it at costco yesterday morning).  But at their house dinner was a 4 oz fillet mignon, deep fried corn fritters and a twice baked potato. Dessert was cheesecake with strawberries.  I ate all of that. The only "good" thing I did was munching on fruits and veggies before dinner and while playing cards, rather than pretzel braids.  I have to journal all of it but I'm sure I used most of my weekly points allowance.  

Today we are driving an hour to meet friends for lunch. Then Howard and I will shop at Wegmans. There isn't one any closer than that one and I thought it would be a fun thing to do even though we really don't need much in the way of food after our trip to Costco yesterday.

Does anyone shop at Wegman's? Any must-try or must-buy items we should look for?  DH LOVES their store brand triple fruit jam, so I am definitely going to look for that.


----------



## tigger813

Cam- I will have to check out that card game!

The Glee Concert will be in theaters around the country. We went to see the Hannah Montana one years ago and that was fun! My ipod is also full of Glee songs. I also saw that DVD of the performances one day for $10 at Target and for some reason I didn't buy it! We listen to Glee all the time in the car though lately I've been catching up on podcasts and listening to a lot of audiobooks. I'm hoping to listen to most of Wicked tomorrow. I've read about half of the book and figured I would just listen to the rest. I have errands I have to do after I drop the kids off and I plan on doing A LOT of working out this week. I've been so lazy this weekend that I need to get my act together. TOM arrives tomorrow and somehow that usually gets me moving! I will do my errands and then walk to the Wellness Center. I'll have to make a list later to make sure I get everything done!

Ash wants some breakfast and I'm sure Brian does as well!

TTFN


----------



## SettinSail

keenercam said:


> Shawn  Congrats on the scale going down!! See? We KNEW you could do it.    Your water intake and calorie burn on Friday are very impressive. How did yesterday go?  Saturdays are hard!  Did you go to the movies? How was it?  I hope you quickly find that your old friends and friendly acquaintances are so glad you are back and more than eager to renew the relationships.  Do you belong to a church or a YMCA where you, DH and DS might meet some new friends?



I'm down another .5 today  But, still up 1.5 from my lowest so still have some work to do.  Yesterday was good, I got 100 oz of water in again but never made it to the Y.  The movie was very good - Midnight in Paris.

We do belong to the Y and a church but have not been back to our old church yet.  We can't decide if we want to go back there or not.  It's a very small church so there is always a lot of work to do.  I think DS would like a larger youth group.  We are easing back into things and so many people are travelling at this time of year and the kids are all into their activities and athletics, I think it will take a few months for us to find our "place" again.

Here is a good marinade for flank steak:
1/3 cup olive oil
2 cloves garlic, minced
2 Tbsp red wine vinegar
1/3 cup soy sauce
1/4 cup honey
1/2 teaspoon freshly ground black pepper

Mix all ingredients together.  Score the top of the flank steak and pour the marinade over it and place in large ziplock bag.  Marinate for atleast 2 hours. Discard marinade and grill steak to medium or med well.

Today we are going to eat out at Moe's - anybody know what a good choice is there?  We are eating out one meal a day, either lunch or dinner.  It's just easier since we do not have all our dishes/cooking supplies yet.

Have a great Sunday

Shawn


----------



## bellebookworm9

keenercam said:


> I am so glad to hear you liked the salad.  That is a very positive recommendation and now I am really looking forward to having it. Ill have to look it up on WW for the points values without the pecans and Ill ask for the dressing on the side.
> 
> And I love the poster. Where are you going to hang it?



The salad without pecans, but with dressing included is 6 points. With the pecans it's 9. The poster is going in my room at school, mixed in with some Disney photos. I also have another new Harry Potter poster to hang as well.



keenercam said:


> Does anyone shop at Wegman's? Any must-try or must-buy items we should look for?  DH LOVES their store brand triple fruit jam, so I am definitely going to look for that.



I'm going to Wegmans today too! The only thing I can think of to recommend from there that is healthy is possibly their "Organic Tea It Up", which is a lemonade/iced tea mix for $1.99, and their lunch meats are very good as well. Most stores have a fruit/salad bar, if you get hungry...but some also have a wokery, a sub shop, a pizza counter, and gelato! 

I would love some grilling recipes too-our grill is broken at the moment, so we're using the George Foreman when we can.


----------



## keenercam

Tracey - I really enjoyed "Wicked" though it's been at least 5 years since I read it. I can't wait to hear what you think.

Shawn - Great job on the 1/2 pound!!  Keep up the great work!!  That marinade sounds fabulous, especially since I am a honey freak. LOL!  That's all Howard will have to hear, that now I am using it in marinades, too. LOL!  He thinks I have addict tendencies, though I haven't eaten any in months.  

Okay, off to lunch and Wegmans.  See you all later!


----------



## lisah0711

Good morning all!  

Hope everyone gets to do something fun today!  

*Shawn,* woo hoo on the scale going down!    You've had a rough time of it lately but being able to spend some time on yourself is paying off!  

How was the movie? We just finally watched The King's Speech last night.  It was great and of course, I always love Colin Firth.  

Your flank steak recipe sounds good, too.  

*Sue,*  sounds like you had some success with LE suits.  They've been having a big sale and it looks they are pretty picked over online.  I really like Land's End.  All of DS' uniforms come from there.  They washed and wore well all year long even after being worn week after week.  

I have a news blackout when I go on vacation.  No email, no internet, no tv news, no nothing.  I check my cell phone once a day right before the margaritas are served.   It won't be enough time to really unwind but it will be nice for a few days.  

Enjoy your trip, *momofdjc!*

*CC,* I do generic Prevacid from the pharmacy.  If you add it up it is actually cheaper because you get a bigger dose from the pharmacy that you can't get over the counter -- you would have to pay double.  I'm glad that you found something that works for you.  

*Linda,* are you enjoying our summerlike weather at last? 

*Janis,* thank goodness that you didn't find out about the ledge until after DS was home.    He is a strong, brave guy for sure!  I love water with lemon -- thanks for the reminder!



keenercam said:


> So, question of the day is kind of a cop-out but I am looking for new ideas, so I'm kind of sneaky this way :
> 
> QOTD for Sunday, July 24: If the weather ever cools down enough so that cooking over a hot grill outside is enjoyable, I am sure we'd all like new ideas for making grilled foods interesting.  Share your favorite idea of something to throw on the grill or a recipe/marinade that you have enjoyed.
> 
> My favorite marinade for london broil is A1 steak sauce and fat free italian dressing mixed together in a ziploc bag.



I don't think your QOTD is a cop out at all Cam!    You can marinate some veggies in that same mix (different bag) to go with your steak, too.  

Here is a favorite recipe of ours for the grill that is a bit different.  It's from a cookbook from the 80's called Grill Book.  We usually just make a 1/2 recipe for the two of us.

*Tofu Marinated in Sesame Oil and Rice Vinegar with Scallions*

Two one pound packages "firm" tofu, drained.
2 T dark sesame oil
3 T rice vinegar 
4 T tamari or soy sauce (I always use soy sauce)

Cut the drained tofu into four 3/4 inch slices (cut the brick in half lengthwise). Mix the seasme oil, rice vinegar and tamari.  Marinate the tofu, turning frequently, for 1 hour.  With the tofu pieces laying flat, insert two skewers parallel to each other horizontally into the tofu (the little flat rectangles will flat lie on the grill -- you will need to soak your skewers first if they are wood).  To grill place the tofu on an open grill over a medium hot fire.  Cook 5 minutes, turn and cook another 8 minutes, until the outside is slightly crispy and brown.  (Serves 4).

The book suggests serving with grilled Anaheim or poblano chilis and sliced fresh fruit.  A lot times we will do a salad or grilled veggies and brown rice.

Aww, thanks, *Cam,* for the reminder that we need to concentrate more of the stuff that we get right!   

I had a little talk with myself about that very same thing during my run yesterday!    I had a great run -- thanks for asking.  I somehow put my Runkeeper on pause for a big chunk of the run but I did 6.12 miles and 18 minute miles in over 70 degrees so I was really happy.  And I ran for parts of the whole run -- even if it was only ten steps a minute at the end.  I was much farther into my run before I started meeting people coming back this week, too.  

Today is a little cleaning and packing and maybe a little napping.    Have a great day all!


----------



## lisah0711

Oh and I forgot to mention I had to Google Wegman's to see what it was all about!    I also had to Google Chick-Fil-A during that discussion -- the closest one is 280 miles away so no worries there!


----------



## SettinSail

I've heard about Wegman's from all the transplants that have moved here over the years...must be something really special from the way they talk!
I've never heard of Friendly's though until Nancy.

There is a nice thread on the budget board about what is good to buy at Trader Joe's.  I think I'll make a list of some of the things that are mentioned over and over and head over there sometime next week.

Lisa WTG on the run  Enjoy yor vacation  We'll miss you!

The movie was really good.  I usually like Woody Allen movies though they may not be for everyone.  Saw some really good previews too.  

Cam, I definitely have addiction tendencies

Heading to the Y now!

Shawn


----------



## tigger813

Lisa- Just saw the King's Speech myself a few weeks back and I also loved it!

Ash is impatiently waiting for a friend to walk over and get her for something they are doing this afternoon. 

I took Izzie out to ride her bike and then had her start trying to ride Ash's old bike that doesn't have training wheels. We just never have enough time to go out to ride bikes so I'm glad we finally did today. We will go out again later today and try it every night. That was how I taught Ash. She did pretty good but I have to work on the leaning and getting used to the weight of the bike. She was WAY too big for her other bike so I will take that to the consignment shop this week along with the other stuff I have for them. 

Need to go clean out the change from my car so tomorrow I can drop off the change at the bank. 

TTFN


----------



## bellebookworm9

SettinSail said:


> I've heard about Wegman's from all the transplants that have moved here over the years...must be something really special from the way they talk!



In Geneseo, the middle of nowhere town where I go to school, we have WalMart and Wegmans. All of the people from NYC and Long Island come up and have no idea what Wegmans is...but then they find out and they love it! I think I actually heard one guy call it "the heaven of grocery stores" or something.  They are just amazed that you can eat *in* the store!


----------



## mikamah

Good afternoon everyone!  

We are back from camping, and had a pretty good weekend overall, but it was hot, and we all had various episodes of crankiness, so I won't say I'm sad to be home this time.   Actually, I'd like to be sitting with all of you on Lisa's beautiful, lake front deck sipping a margarita.  

Thanks for coaching this week, Cam!  

I hope to stick around again and get inspired to stay on track again.  I know journalling helps so much, but just haven't been stickin with it for a full day. 



keenercam said:


> QOTD for Friday, July 22:  Think about your day yesterday.  Tell us one thing that you did "right" and one action that was less beneficial to your effort to get and/or stay fit.


My day yesterday, the right thing I did was I walked to the other end of the campground to swim, and go to the store for marshmallow sticks twice, which was probably a quarter mile each way.  Wrong was coming back from the beach, very hungry and I wolfed down a bunch of cheese/crackers/ pepperoni, and guzzled a Mikes berry drink, before having water and fruit.  



keenercam said:


> QOTD for Saturday, July 23: What is your biggest challenge that you anticipate for this weekend (especially in this heat wave when we may be tempted to hole up in our air conditioned homes and open the refrigerator too many times and not just to cool off) and how do you plan to overcome that challenge?


My biggest challenge was our traditional camping food which includes smores, which I only had one of, bacon and tater tots cooked in the bacon grease, and I only had 2 pieces of bacon each morning with 4-5 tater tots, and alcohol, which was Mikes Hard Berry drinks, and I had 3 fri, and 3 sat.  I did go with a plan, and brought cantalope, honeydew, apples, bananas, and carrots, and I when we brought the snacks out, I brought out the fruit and carrots, and had those, and most of the time just a little of the bad stuff.  Overall for the weekend I did ok.  My friends son slept with us in our tent, so when we woke up this morning, and everyone else was still asleep, I left them to play ds, and took a run/walk, about 3 miles.  



keenercam said:


> QOTD for Sunday, July 24: If the weather ever cools down enough so that cooking over a hot grill outside is enjoyable, I am sure we'd all like new ideas for making grilled foods interesting.  Share your favorite idea of something to throw on the grill or a recipe/marinade that you have enjoyed.


Either steak or chicken on the grill, I tend to buy the pre-marinated bags from the grocery, and I'll par cook red potatoes in the microwave, and zuchini/summer squash as well for a couple min in the micro wave, and then cut the vegies in half long ways, brush with a little olive oil, salt and pepper, and then grill them.  

Another good thing I did, though unintentionally, I left all the congo bars that were left at the camp with my friends who were staying another night.  We were going to have lunch and then do the beach with them, but we ended up coming home early, after ds had a meltdown, and it kind of snowballed out of control, so I figured the late nights, tough sleeping weather, we were better served coming home.  He actually fell asleep on the couch when we got home and slept for a bit, and is fine now.  

We need to go to the grocery store, but I might just pick up a few things for tomorrow, and do a bigger shop alone when he's at camp tuesday. 

Off to finish unpacking and clean the coleman grill.  

Hope you're all enjoying the weekend.


----------



## dumbo_buddy

SettinSail said:


> I've never heard of Friendly's though until Nancy.
> 
> Shawn



stop it. stop it right now. no friendly's?? that was a staple treat of my childhood! every report card, if i got all As (1. i was a huge nerd and 2. anything below an A was just not tolerated) we got to go to friendly's and i could get a conehead for dessert. i wasn't allowed sweets as a kid so this was HUGE! (and now we wonder why i have major eating issues!!!)








bellebookworm9 said:


> In Geneseo, the middle of nowhere town where I go to school, we have WalMart and Wegmans. All of the people from NYC and Long Island come up and have no idea what Wegmans is...but then they find out and they love it! I think I actually heard one guy call it "the heaven of grocery stores" or something.  They are just amazed that you can eat *in* the store!



we may not have wegmans but we have www.stewleonards.com which has been coined the disney world of grocery stores! lol!!!


----------



## pjstevens

keenercam said:


> QOTD for Sunday, July 24: If the weather ever cools down enough so that cooking over a hot grill outside is enjoyable, I am sure we'd all like new ideas for making grilled foods interesting.  Share your favorite idea of something to throw on the grill or a recipe/marinade that you have enjoyed.



no new ideas, but hubby is grilling yummy burgers on the grill in a few.  I'm going to have mine wrapped in lettuce instead of a roll (since I don't have any of those skinny ones).  

We do love to do corn on the cob on the grill.  You leave the skins on and soak them in a pot of water (like all afternoon) and then put on the top shelf on the grill and they get 'steamed' in their skins.  They are a little hard to clean as soon as they come off, but if you have one of those veggie brushes, you can use that to get the hot silk off.  This tastes so much better than cooked in a pot!


----------



## dvccruiser76

bellebookworm9 said:


> Yup, I went to Sears. That link to the top that I posted, all they had left was size 12 in blue, so it's possible that it's gone now.  I paid $40 total for the top and bottom, so it was like getting two pieces for the price of one! Really, the store didn't have that great of a selection either, so I'm glad they had at least one suit that I had been eying-and the bottoms were the LAST pair, so it's good that they fit!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Funny story. I found a Ron & Hermione "poster" about 9 months ago that I really liked, but it was only 11X17, which is quite small. So I've been scouring the internet for it, and finally found a 24x36 on ebay. It said the item was located in NY, so I bought it, paying about $20 including shipping. It took forever to get here-more than 2 weeks. Well, it arrives today and it came from HONG KONG. It had a customs sticker on it for crying out loud!  Needless to say, I am very confused and my feedback rating showed it. But the poster is huge and in great condition, so I'm happy about that. (Please excuse the books that are flattening it out).



I like your suit! I think your top is the same line as my top. Mine is a tankini, but it has that same metal hook at the top of the halter. Though mine is black and white with a design all over it. And I had even better luck today. I didn't like my black swim bottom that I had from last year, so I ran to Sears again, but nothing in my size. So, when DS was fighting his nap, I put him in the car and drove to Sears in Saugus. He fell asleep on the way there and slept the whole time I was in the dressing room  So, I was actually able to find another Land's End top and a black bottom. The bottom wasn't Land's End, b/c they didn't have any in my size, but I found a black skirt that matched both tops. So now I may just keep both tops. I'll probably try them both on again after my shower tonight. The top was a little loose even though it was the same size as the other one I got, but I figured better a little loose than a little tight 

Aren't Ron and Hermione so cute? HP was awesome. We saw it this afternoon. Though sometimes I wonder if I should just go see movies before reading the books, so I'm surprised. 



buzz5985 said:


> We picked up my DS today from camp.  This is a picture of him last year at Fulton's Crab house digging into his filet - just for a size reference.  Notice the skinny arms.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He was all excited telling us how he repelled down Cathedral Ledge in North Conway NH.  So I went and googled it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When did I sign off on this one!!!! 300 Feet down.  I am amazed that his arms held him up.  I knew he was brave - he plays hockey - usually against kids that outweigh him by 75 pounds.  But to be able to "jump" off a cliff, is simply amazing to me.  Just another view of the rock.  Sorry - just had to brag a bit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So he is safely home.  LOL  Last week our grocery bill was $35 for DH and I, this week right back to $100.  LOL  Tonight we made homemade tacos.  We made the tortillas in the breadmaker - actually a recipe for wraps - but it's very good.  I kept away from the cheese, and stacked it high with grape tomatoes.



Wow, when did you sign off indeed. Is that what I have to look forward to  Good for him, that boy has got guts! 



keenercam said:


> So, question of the day is kind of a cop-out but I am looking for new ideas, so I'm kind of sneaky this way :
> 
> QOTD for Sunday, July 24: If the weather ever cools down enough so that cooking over a hot grill outside is enjoyable, I am sure we'd all like new ideas for making grilled foods interesting.  Share your favorite idea of something to throw on the grill or a recipe/marinade that you have enjoyed.



DH likes to throw a bunch of spices in a bag with chicken breast and a can of either diet orange soda or diet sprite. It never tastes the same twice, but it's always nice and moist. 



keenercam said:


> I see nothing wrong with this.  I am so impressed!!  You could have just given yourself the day off and you didnt.
> 
> Good luck on your bathing suit quest. I didnt end up buying one this year since mine from 2 years ago fit again.  I do not like shopping for bathing suits and mostly resort to ordering on-line. LOL!  Have fun at HP today!!



Thanks, it's time for another night of Zumba. I would prefer to go to bed early, but I always feel good after. 

Thanks, I actually had some good luck 



keenercam said:


> Does anyone shop at Wegman's? Any must-try or must-buy items we should look for?  DH LOVES their store brand triple fruit jam, so I am definitely going to look for that.



I must google this too!



lisah0711 said:


> *Sue,*  sounds like you had some success with LE suits.  They've been having a big sale and it looks they are pretty picked over online.  I really like Land's End.  All of DS' uniforms come from there.  They washed and wore well all year long even after being worn week after week.
> 
> I have a news blackout when I go on vacation.  No email, no internet, no tv news, no nothing.  I check my cell phone once a day right before the margaritas are served.   It won't be enough time to really unwind but it will be nice for a few days.



Good for you! It's not a real vacation unless you can forget about work completely, or so I've found. My two best vacations were my honeymoon when I didn't check voicemail or email and my cruise, where once again I was not in contact with anyone by DH and DS. 



mikamah said:


> Good afternoon everyone!
> 
> We are back from camping, and had a pretty good weekend overall, but it was hot, and we all had various episodes of crankiness, so I won't say I'm sad to be home this time.   Actually, I'd like to be sitting with all of you on Lisa's beautiful, lake front deck sipping a margarita.
> 
> Thanks for coaching this week, Cam!
> 
> I hope to stick around again and get inspired to stay on track again.  I know journalling helps so much, but just haven't been stickin with it for a full day.
> 
> My day yesterday, the right thing I did was I walked to the other end of the campground to swim, and go to the store for marshmallow sticks twice, which was probably a quarter mile each way.  Wrong was coming back from the beach, very hungry and I wolfed down a bunch of cheese/crackers/ pepperoni, and guzzled a Mikes berry drink, before having water and fruit.
> 
> My biggest challenge was our traditional camping food which includes smores, which I only had one of, bacon and tater tots cooked in the bacon grease, and I only had 2 pieces of bacon each morning with 4-5 tater tots, and alcohol, which was Mikes Hard Berry drinks, and I had 3 fri, and 3 sat.  I did go with a plan, and brought cantalope, honeydew, apples, bananas, and carrots, and I when we brought the snacks out, I brought out the fruit and carrots, and had those, and most of the time just a little of the bad stuff.  Overall for the weekend I did ok.  My friends son slept with us in our tent, so when we woke up this morning, and everyone else was still asleep, I left them to play ds, and took a run/walk, about 3 miles.
> 
> Either steak or chicken on the grill, I tend to buy the pre-marinated bags from the grocery, and I'll par cook red potatoes in the microwave, and zuchini/summer squash as well for a couple min in the micro wave, and then cut the vegies in half long ways, brush with a little olive oil, salt and pepper, and then grill them.
> 
> Another good thing I did, though unintentionally, I left all the congo bars that were left at the camp with my friends who were staying another night.  We were going to have lunch and then do the beach with them, but we ended up coming home early, after ds had a meltdown, and it kind of snowballed out of control, so I figured the late nights, tough sleeping weather, we were better served coming home.  He actually fell asleep on the couch when we got home and slept for a bit, and is fine now.
> 
> We need to go to the grocery store, but I might just pick up a few things for tomorrow, and do a bigger shop alone when he's at camp tuesday.
> 
> Off to finish unpacking and clean the coleman grill.
> 
> Hope you're all enjoying the weekend.



Hi Kathy, Glad you had a nice trip. It's so much nicer out today. I had a few Mike's myself yesterday. Cranberry and Black Cherry. Any good plans for the week? 



dumbo_buddy said:


> we may not have wegmans but we have www.stewleonards.com which has been coined the disney world of grocery stores! lol!!!



Ah Stew Leondards... my sister has those. Did you know they now have really good cupcakes? We went to a restaurant in CT (Maggie McFly's) and they had Stew Leonard's cupcakes on their dessert menu. My BIL got the red velvet and it was delicious. I wonder if they ever made it there to see the other kinds 



Well, we hit up Texas Roadhouse for dinner, so now I must punish myself with Wii Zumba. Bad Sue bad!

Hope everyone had a nice weekend


----------



## tigger813

Sue- I've got the Gold's Gym Dance workout! That's exhausting! Hoping to log 5-7 miles tomorrow plus other exercise! Meeting my neighbor at 6 to go for a walk. I've made supper for tomorrow night so that will make my day easier. I may have it for lunch and then just have 2 shakes tomorrow plus an Herbalife cream of chicken soup package! It's really YUMMY!

Izzie is in bed doing a sticker book and listening to an audiobook of How To Train Your Dragon! Going to have her do that every night this week so she can go to sleep easier. Ash is fixing her bed how she likes it and taking care of laundry before she goes to bed. I will fix their lunches in the morning. Ash said she would help me make hers.

Need to unload the dishwasher and clean up the kitchen and put the baked ziti in the fridge as it should be cooled enough to put away. 

I may even get up at 5:15 and do Bob's strength workout before my walk. I want to get in as much exercise as I can this week. I feel better once I start exercising again!

Time to get back to my water as well! Got the acs in the bedroom going so it will be cool when we go to bed!

Redwalker is in Hawaii now! She's still having issues with her heel and she got rear ended a week ago so she's been dealing with that as well! We IMed earlier today. She's been really busy with her kids! I think the next time I see her is the Journey concert!

TTFN


----------



## DopeyDame

I know I'm WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY late to this party, but I just found this section of the Dis (where have I been?  )  I hope you don't mind a late comer!
I'd like to loose about 15 pounds before our September trip to Disney, but more importantly I really need to find some way to get into a healthy routine and incorporate healthy exercise into my life.  This seems like a great group and a fantastic way to do it!


----------



## bellebookworm9

dvccruiser76 said:


> So, I was actually able to find another Land's End top and a black bottom. The bottom wasn't Land's End, b/c they didn't have any in my size, but I found a black skirt that matched both tops. So now I may just keep both tops. I'll probably try them both on again after my shower tonight. The top was a little loose even though it was the same size as the other one I got, but I figured better a little loose than a little tight
> 
> Aren't Ron and Hermione so cute? HP was awesome. We saw it this afternoon. Though sometimes I wonder if I should just go see movies before reading the books, so I'm surprised.



That's great that you found a bathing suit! And of course you should keep both tops. 

I like Ron & Hermione better than Harry sometimes. Also, I think Rupert Grint looks hot in that poster.  They are one of my favorite couples ever. Nah, you should read the books first-the movies really don't make sense in places otherwise!


I had another pretty on plan day-only went two points over. We went to Denny's for dinner (my brother's choice) and I ordered a Pulled BBQ Chicken Sandwich with fries, which I ate half of (all the fries though) and split an Apple Crisp with Mom. It could have been worse. No exercise-I'm determined to fix that tomorrow! Tuesday is Mom's birthday so I'm making her a carrot cake (her request) from a recipe I found on WW. I hope it's good! Back to work tomorrow and the antibiotics have helped quite a bit-it's helped that the humidity is kind of reduced too.


----------



## tigger813

DopeyDame said:


> I know I'm WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY late to this party, but I just found this section of the Dis (where have I been?  )  I hope you don't mind a late comer!
> I'd like to loose about 15 pounds before our September trip to Disney, but more importantly I really need to find some way to get into a healthy routine and incorporate healthy exercise into my life.  This seems like a great group and a fantastic way to do it!



Every one is welcome no matter when! We are a FANTASTIC group if I do say so myself!!!!

Make sure you read the 1st post and send your starting weight to donac!

When you get a chance introduce yourself so we can get to know you better! This is a fast moving thread some days so just read what you can, reply when you can and just have fun!


----------



## cclovesdis

QOTD: What is a grill?  Honestly, I don't even know how to turn ours on, it's that bad. My father does almost all of the grilling. I tell him what to make though. 

He likes to use fat free salad dressing as a marinade, but always asks me if I want any on mine first. I have him trained. 

Today was not at all OP. Unfortunately, I am not at all surprised. Sitting for too long almost always results in me having the munchies and nothing seems to satisfy me. 

Tomorrow WILL be a better day! 

I don't have a Wegman's by me, but when I visited my friends who used to live near Baltimore, they had one. I fell in love!  My friend was on a dr ordered GF diet and there were so many options. I was able to make her GF lasagna later that day! 

There is a Stew Leonard's somewhere near me-maybe 30 miles away? But, it's not near anything else that we don't have closer, so I'm never out that way. We also have Whole Foods, which has a lot of organic products, but what I really like about it is that the store sells almost entirely healthy products. They have a baked goods section, but otherwise it sells healthy foods. Like, peanut butter, but only the natural kind. Or MSG-free deli meats. It also has lots of GF options. When I was student teaching, I was in a nut-free classroom, so a lot of my snacks ended up coming from there because I could buy nut-free and dairy-free products there. Most of them were also GF and I have to admit, I really liked them! 

Well, I must be off to bed. Tomorrow may or may not be a late day at work. I won't know until later in the afternoon. Monday tends to be one of those iffy days with regards to staying late.

Have a great, OP day tomorrow everyone!


----------



## keenercam

bellebookworm9 said:


> The salad without pecans, but with dressing included is 6 points. With the pecans it's 9. The poster is going in my room at school, mixed in with some Disney photos. I also have another new Harry Potter poster to hang as well.



You were right! The salad was delicious!  Thank you for suggesting it.  Oh, and we got such great stuff at Wegmans including delicious corn on the cob. Wish Id read Pattys post about steaming it on the grill before we boiled it. LOL!  It was really good.  



lisah0711 said:


> How was the movie? We just finally watched The King's Speech last night.  It was great and of course, I always love Colin Firth.
> 
> I have a news blackout when I go on vacation.  No email, no internet, no tv news, no nothing.  I check my cell phone once a day right before the margaritas are served.   It won't be enough time to really unwind but it will be nice for a few days.



Lisa  Howard and I LOVED The Kings Speech. I was beyond thrilled when CF won the Oscar.  Boy, did he deserve it.  Oh, and I think he was eye candy in this one even with the period look and clothes. LOL!!  I am so glad you do a news blackout on vacation. I am convinced a cruise (or a European vacation) are the best ones for keeping me from working. LOL!  Oh, so sad you dont have Chick Fil-A. It is wonderful and I LOVE the company policy that all stores and company facilities are closed on Sundays.



SettinSail said:


> There is a nice thread on the budget board about what is good to buy at Trader Joe's.  I think I'll make a list of some of the things that are mentioned over and over and head over there sometime next week.



Shawn  Trader Joes is the best!!! Andrew has now revoked my TJs shopping privileges if he is with me or somewhere waiting for me. I could stay in that store for hours reading labels and coming up with recipe ideas.  The chicken chili lime burgers are delicious! So is their frozen brown rice. Frozen berries are the tastiest and cheapest anywhere.  Have fun shopping!



tigger813 said:


> I took Izzie out to ride her bike and then had her start trying to ride Ash's old bike that doesn't have training wheels. We just never have enough time to go out to ride bikes so I'm glad we finally did today. We will go out again later today and try it every night. That was how I taught Ash. She did pretty good but I have to work on the leaning and getting used to the weight of the bike. She was WAY too big for her other bike so I will take that to the consignment shop this week along with the other stuff I have for them.



Tracey, When Izzie was trying to ride the bike without training wheels, did it suddenly hit you how quickly she is growing up?   I hope you can find all the time you need this week to exercise so that you will feel your best.  I love the plan you already are formulating and having a plan to meet a friend always makes it easier, right?
Thanks for letting us know about Redwalker. I hope she is doing okay after the accident and that she can enjoy her vacation.



bellebookworm9 said:


> In Geneseo, the middle of nowhere town where I go to school, we have WalMart and Wegmans. All of the people from NYC and Long Island come up and have no idea what Wegmans is...but then they find out and they love it! I think I actually heard one guy call it "the heaven of grocery stores" or something.  They are just amazed that you can eat *in* the store!



LOL on the eating in the store thing.  I just wish we had one closer.  



mikamah said:


> We are back from camping, and had a pretty good weekend overall, but it was hot, and we all had various episodes of crankiness, so I won't say I'm sad to be home this time.   Actually, I'd like to be sitting with all of you on Lisa's beautiful, lake front deck sipping a margarita.
> 
> Thanks for coaching this week, Cam!
> 
> I hope to stick around again and get inspired to stay on track again.  I know journalling helps so much, but just haven't been stickin with it for a full day.
> 
> My day yesterday, the right thing I did was I walked to the other end of the campground to swim, and go to the store for marshmallow sticks twice, which was probably a quarter mile each way.
> 
> My biggest challenge was our traditional camping food which includes smores, which I only had one of, bacon and tater tots cooked in the bacon grease, and I only had 2 pieces of bacon each morning with 4-5 tater tots, and alcohol, which was Mikes Hard Berry drinks, and I had 3 fri, and 3 sat.  I did go with a plan, and brought cantalope, honeydew, apples, bananas, and carrots, and I when we brought the snacks out, I brought out the fruit and carrots, and had those, and most of the time just a little of the bad stuff.  Overall for the weekend I did ok.  My friends son slept with us in our tent, so when we woke up this morning, and everyone else was still asleep, I left them to play ds, and took a run/walk, about 3 miles.
> 
> Another good thing I did, though unintentionally, I left all the congo bars that were left at the camp with my friends who were staying another night.  We were going to have lunch and then do the beach with them, but we ended up coming home early, after ds had a meltdown, and it kind of snowballed out of control, so I figured the late nights, tough sleeping weather, we were better served coming home.  He actually fell asleep on the couch when we got home and slept for a bit, and is fine now.



Kathy  -You did so MANY things right this weekend.  It sounds like nothing was out of control and your planning paid off with good, healthy options available.  So sorry DS got wiped out. The heat must have been unbearable and sometimes kids just need us to be the grownups and get them out of it. It sounds like you did exactly the right thing in coming home a little early.  And it is really considerate of you not to drag him shopping. 




dumbo_buddy said:


> we may not have wegmans but we have www.stewleonards.com which has been coined the disney world of grocery stores! lol!!!



OMG!  Nancy, I DEFINITELY agree about Stew Leonards.  We were visiting friends in West Chester County, NY and they took us there and it was definitely the playground of grocery stores. I could not believe all the samples, either. The food options were endless though the way the store is set up, how they route you all like cattle through chutes was a bit disconcerting. I could barely avoid the cookie aisle if I wanted to. LOL!



pjstevens said:


> We do love to do corn on the cob on the grill.  You leave the skins on and soak them in a pot of water (like all afternoon) and then put on the top shelf on the grill and they get 'steamed' in their skins.  They are a little hard to clean as soon as they come off, but if you have one of those veggie brushes, you can use that to get the hot silk off.  This tastes so much better than cooked in a pot!



Patty  I definitely have to try this.  I have heard you can even open it, take off most of the silk and brush it with olive oil and garlic & salt. The idea of it on the grill is very appealing!  



dvccruiser76 said:


> DH likes to throw a bunch of spices in a bag with chicken breast and a can of either diet orange soda or diet sprite. It never tastes the same twice, but it's always nice and moist.
> 
> Thanks, it's time for another night of Zumba. I would prefer to go to bed early, but I always feel good after.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sue, congrats on finding bathing suit options you liked.  And kudos to you for doing zumba!  Everyone tells me it is fun but no one says it is easy.  So I admire that you are doing it at night; sometimes when I eat not so great I feel like a slug afterwards.
> 
> 
> We had a really nice day.  We drove about an hour in Max (my convertible) with the top down and met friends for lunch and then went to the LLBean together where I found a great messenger bag for Andrew to use on campus. Then Howard and I headed to Wegmans where we shopped for almost 90 minutes and really enjoyed exploring the organic food aisles and the freezer and fridge sections.  For dinner, we grilled a lot of the meat from the freezer: chicken breast, boneless center cut pork chops, burgers, turkey burgers, hot dogs, chicken apple sausage, and teriyaki chicken breast tenders.  I also made a huge salad.  So, now we all have healthy quick options for lunches and dinners this week and DD23 took some to the house where she is housesitting so she doesnt have to live on frozen entrees.
> 
> I am hoping that if any of you love or have loved an animal and believe in the power of prayer, that you will please say a prayer for my dog, Cali.  She was diagnosed Thursday with a cancerous mass on her hind section right at her tail. She is having surgery tomorrow to have it removed. I am so grateful we caught it really early and we are praying that when they send it out to be biopsied and graded they will find that it was in the earliest stages and the cancer has not spread.  She is a brindle-colored Cairn Terrier with the most loving personality; she turned 11 on Friday and is the sweetest furbaby I could ever imagine. She really is one of the great loves of my life and Howard, Jenn, Andrew and I cannot imagine a day in our life without her love and attention.  Your good thoughts and prayers will be so appreciated.  Thank you, my friends.
Click to expand...


----------



## keenercam

DopeyDame said:


> I know I'm WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY late to this party, but I just found this section of the Dis (where have I been?  )  I hope you don't mind a late comer!
> I'd like to loose about 15 pounds before our September trip to Disney, but more importantly I really need to find some way to get into a healthy routine and incorporate healthy exercise into my life.  This seems like a great group and a fantastic way to do it!



Welcome to the party!!    The people on this thread are the most amazing, generous spirits.  Very supportive and very helpful whether you are doing great in your quest or need some encouragement.  Yep, be sure to read the first post and submit your starting weight.  And introduce yourself when you have a minute.  We'd love to hear about you!  



bellebookworm9 said:


> I had another pretty on plan day-only went two points over. We went to Denny's for dinner (my brother's choice) and I ordered a Pulled BBQ Chicken Sandwich with fries, which I ate half of (all the fries though) and split an Apple Crisp with Mom. It could have been worse. No exercise-I'm determined to fix that tomorrow! Tuesday is Mom's birthday so I'm making her a carrot cake (her request) from a recipe I found on WW. I hope it's good! Back to work tomorrow and the antibiotics have helped quite a bit-it's helped that the humidity is kind of reduced too.



Great job on plan!!!    I can't wait to hear how the cake turns out.  Hey, it has veggies in it.  It's got to be at least somewhat healthy, right?  



cclovesdis said:


> Today was not at all OP. Unfortunately, I am not at all surprised. Sitting for too long almost always results in me having the munchies and nothing seems to satisfy me.
> 
> Tomorrow WILL be a better day!
> 
> Well, I must be off to bed. Tomorrow may or may not be a late day at work. I won't know until later in the afternoon. Monday tends to be one of those iffy days with regards to staying late.
> 
> Have a great, OP day tomorrow everyone!



Hi, sweetie! It is so wonderful to see you posting more regularly. I miss you when you aren't here!  It's great that you have your Dad cooking healthier and taking into consideration your needs/wants. I have always thought he sounded to be a good source of support for you and I am really glad you have that kind of relationship where he is so considerate of you.    I hope you don't have to work late tomorrow.  Be sure to take some good snacks in case you are there late, even if you don't get to snack until you get in the car on your way home.  

Okay, I am off to bed.  Hugs!


----------



## DisneyKim68

> QOTD for Sunday, July 24: If the weather ever cools down enough so that cooking over a hot grill outside is enjoyable, I am sure we'd all like new ideas for making grilled foods interesting. Share your favorite idea of something to throw on the grill or a recipe/marinade that you have enjoyed.



We grill pretty much everything!  I love grilled veggies like asparagus and zucchini, fajitas are awesome, pork tenderloin, chicken, like I said, everything, lol! Tonight I grilled bratwurst.  We have a Big Green Egg, and food just comes out perfect on it.  Plus it doesn't hurt that hubby's been in the grill business for over 20 years   Even in the AZ heat it's better than turning the oven on!


----------



## glss1/2fll

Lisa--YES!! I loved our warm weather. 85 is so much nicer than 65. Love your porch!! Have a great time.

Welcome DopeyDame

Had a very busy weekend. It was the big 3 on 3 basketball weekend in town. So much fun! Poor DS2's team went into overtime on all 3 games Sat. They only pulled out one win, so that put them in the consolation bracket today. They won that so were happy. DS1's team went all the way and won the championship game! He got a t-shirt and a medal. 

Not exactly an op weekend, but could have been so much worse. Went to a BBQ today and avoided all chips and desserts. Then came home and had a handful of chocolate covered almonds.  No official exercise this weekend.  Tomorrow I'm getting up and going for my run. Have a new route planned and am kind of excited about that. I'm sure the dog will be happy since he's been neglected (ha ha) all weekend. Between 2 baseball games and 10 basketball games we just didn't have the energy/desire to walk him.

Have a great week!


----------



## cclovesdis

Good Morning!

Some strange dreams last night...Nothing really scary, but I did toss and turn a lot last night, so overall it wasn't the greatest night. Oh well. Can't do anything about that now. Moving on...

Time to start my OP day off right. Yep, that means jumping on here and WISHing everyone a wonderful Monday!

I packed my lunch last night. My dad was happy.  We are already picking cucumbers from our garden so I cut one up and gave myself a serving of hummus. I'll have some during our morning break and the rest after work. I am having chicken breast from the deli dipped in cheese and salsa for lunch. I thought if I made lunch fun I might not miss the carbs so much.

I'm hoping to go to the gym tonight. It will depend on whether or not I leave work at 3:30. If I stay late at work, I'll get my exercise at home. I'm planning to swim as well.

Well, It is time to make breakfast.

Have a great, OP day everyone!


----------



## Rose&Mike

DopeyDame said:


> I know I'm WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY late to this party, but I just found this section of the Dis (where have I been?  )  I hope you don't mind a late comer!
> I'd like to loose about 15 pounds before our September trip to Disney, but more importantly I really need to find some way to get into a healthy routine and incorporate healthy exercise into my life.  This seems like a great group and a fantastic way to do it!


Welcome!  We have about 5 weeks left in this challenge. Pm donac your starting weight and jump in and introduce yourself when you get a chance!


tigger813 said:


> Every one is welcome no matter when! We are a FANTASTIC group if I do say so myself!!!!
> 
> Make sure you read the 1st post and send your starting weight to donac!
> 
> When you get a chance introduce yourself so we can get to know you better! This is a fast moving thread some days so just read what you can, reply when you can and just have fun!


Thanks Tracey! It's a little crazy at my house right now!

*Cam-*-I hope your puppy is ok.




DisneyKim68 said:


> We grill pretty much everything!  I love grilled veggies like asparagus and zucchini, fajitas are awesome, pork tenderloin, chicken, like I said, everything, lol! Tonight I grilled bratwurst.  We have a Big Green Egg, and food just comes out perfect on it.  Plus it doesn't hurt that hubby's been in the grill business for over 20 years   Even in the AZ heat it's better than turning the oven on!


We are contemplating getting a green egg. It's charcoal, right? How long does it take to get the charcoal ready/hot?

******
I wanted to let everyone know that I will be popping in and out this week. Mike and I have a quick trip that we are taking on Thurs/Fri for his work so it's going to be a crazy week at our house. Today we are having a new heating/ac unit installed in our house and we are also still working on getting our house ready to list along with helping DS get ready to go back to SC. He goes back next week. Anyhow, wanted to let everyone know that I am still here, just might not be around much for the next several days. Next week I should know better what's going on around here and we can start to talk about the fall challenge.

Thank you to Dona for keeping weights for us. I updated the first page with the weigh-ins. I missed one and we had a little bit of confusion about what was what. But it's all straightened out now.

*Lisa*--have a FABULOUS week off!

--oh, and I ran 10 miles on Saturday! Very exciting! Longest, good run since my itbs started in March! I am feeling much better about Wine and Dine!

Have a great day!


----------



## keenercam

DisneyKim68 said:


> We grill pretty much everything!  I love grilled veggies like asparagus and zucchini, fajitas are awesome, pork tenderloin, chicken, like I said, everything, lol! Tonight I grilled bratwurst.  We have a Big Green Egg, and food just comes out perfect on it.  Plus it doesn't hurt that hubby's been in the grill business for over 20 years   Even in the AZ heat it's better than turning the oven on!



Kim - I even bought a grill pan for our grill, but I never remember to marinate the veggies and DH tends to overcook much of what goes on the grill, so it hasn't been delicious when we've tried veggies.  I am going to have to try to re-program to grill instead of steam for a new taste.  



glss1/2fll said:


> Had a very busy weekend. It was the big 3 on 3 basketball weekend in town. So much fun! Poor DS2's team went into overtime on all 3 games Sat. They only pulled out one win, so that put them in the consolation bracket today. They won that so were happy. DS1's team went all the way and won the championship game! He got a t-shirt and a medal.
> 
> Not exactly an op weekend, but could have been so much worse. Went to a BBQ today and avoided all chips and desserts. Then came home and had a handful of chocolate covered almonds.  No official exercise this weekend.  Tomorrow I'm getting up and going for my run. Have a new route planned and am kind of excited about that.


Congratulations to both of your sons!!  
It sounds like you were pretty well under control considering that I'm sure there was lots of concession junk food that was tempting.  So, good for you!   Have fun on your new run route! 



cclovesdis said:


> I packed my lunch last night. My dad was happy.  We are already picking cucumbers from our garden so I cut one up and gave myself a serving of hummus. I'll have some during our morning break and the rest after work. I am having chicken breast from the deli dipped in cheese and salsa for lunch. I thought if I made lunch fun I might not miss the carbs so much.
> 
> I'm hoping to go to the gym tonight. It will depend on whether or not I leave work at 3:30. If I stay late at work, I'll get my exercise at home. I'm planning to swim as well.



CC - Wow! Your lunch really does sound fun.    I heard of a really cool routine that these 2 women co-workers had who were weight loss partners on weight watchers.  They took turns packing lunch for both of them.  They had a "points" budget and they had so much fun planning and packing lunches that they ate together at lunch.  Wouldn't it be so much fun to look forward to a surprise lunch every other day?  

QOTD for Monday, July 25:  What is _one habit _you absolutely MUST _create or break _in order to be successful in your journey to lose or maintain?


----------



## keenercam

Rose&Mike said:


> I wanted to let everyone know that I will be popping in and out this week. Mike and I have a quick trip that we are taking on Thurs/Fri for his work so it's going to be a crazy week at our house. Today we are having a new heating/ac unit installed in our house and we are also still working on getting our house ready to list along with helping DS get ready to go back to SC. He goes back next week.
> 
> ......I ran 10 miles on Saturday! Very exciting! Longest, good run since my itbs started in March! I am feeling much better about Wine and Dine!



Rose - I am SOO happy for you, my friend!!    How are you feeling? How is your ITB? How is your ankle?  10 miles is a HUGE improvement and I am sure you must have been so relieved.  I hope your week goes smoothly.


----------



## donac

Good Monday morning everyone.   

It is somewhat cooler here in jersey but I woke up with my knee bothering me and a cramp in my left shoulder.  They will ease as I get moving.  

Back to painting the house today.  Dh has done little things for the last couple of days when it has been so hot.  Yesterday it was cooler and he was working for about 4 hours yesterday.  

I spent 2 hours yesterday with a friend.  Her electricity went out Sat afternoon and she had no idea when it was coming back on.  We cleaned out her frig and her large freezer.  Her friend took some freezer things and put them in hers.  We packed her smaller freezer full and I am hoping that they got power last evening.  I didn't want to call her and bother her.  I was very concerned about her since she has MS and shouldn't be in heat.

I live between a Wegman's and a Trader Joes.  I don't usually go to Wegmans because I don't pass it on the way home from school.  We just got the TJ this past spring.  I haven't been there since school let out.   I only devote so much time per week for grocery shopping so I don't store hop.  I want one place that has pretty much everything and that is Shop Rite for me.  My SR just expanded their produce section and has a lot of pre prepped food if I need a quick meal.  

Have a happy and healthy day..


----------



## Rose&Mike

keenercam said:


> Rose - I am SOO happy for you, my friend!!    How are you feeling? How is your ITB? How is your ankle?  10 miles is a HUGE improvement and I am sure you must have been so relieved.  I hope your week goes smoothly.


Thanks! My knees feel great. My hips are a little sore, but within what I think is a "normal" range. I'll just have to foam roller and stretch a lot this week. My ankle did surprisingly well. The injury was a strain/sprain from May when I rolled it in heels. Maybe it's finally on the mend! The nice thing about being so busy, is I don't have time to overdo it on the workouts!

And here's another interesting fact. I'm sure some of you have heard me talk about issues with the fat pad on the bottom of my foot being sore. At first I thought it was a pf flareup. But no it was a fat pad injury. Well, a common symptom of c-d is decrease in the fatpads in your body! So maybe it wasn't really an injury but rather a decrease in the pad from malnutrition. Who knows. The good thing is, it should improve if that's what it was from. It really blows my mind how systemic symptoms can be from c-d.

Ok, done with my breakfast. Time to get going!


----------



## lisah0711

Good morning all!  

*Shawn,* glad that you enjoyed the movie and have some shopping planned.  Do you start work next week?  

*Tracey,* tell Redwalker hello and we hope everything is okay.  

*Gretchen,* when will you be going back to school? 

*Kathy,* glad that you survived the camping trip and crankiness.  

*Nancy,* another deprived child here -- never heard of Friendly's.    Being in NYC I expect that you have all sorts of wonderful stuff that we don't have access to -- of course some of it probably costs a fortune.   

*Patricia,* thanks for the tip on grilling corn.  Being an Iowa boy, my DH is a corn snob and doesn't like to get corn anywhere but in Iowa.  The start the water boiling and then go pick the corn thing isn't always a joke there.  It will be interesting to see if the corn is ready this week as it has been so rainy there this year.



dvccruiser76 said:


> Good for you! It's not a real vacation unless you can forget about work completely, or so I've found. My two best vacations were my honeymoon when I didn't check voicemail or email and my cruise, where once again I was not in contact with anyone by DH and DS.



That is so true, Sue!   



DopeyDame said:


> I know I'm WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY late to this party, but I just found this section of the Dis (where have I been?  )  I hope you don't mind a late comer!
> I'd like to loose about 15 pounds before our September trip to Disney, but more importantly I really need to find some way to get into a healthy routine and incorporate healthy exercise into my life.  This seems like a great group and a fantastic way to do it!



 DopeyDame!  



cclovesdis said:


> QOTD: What is a grill?  Honestly, I don't even know how to turn ours on, it's that bad. My father does almost all of the grilling. I tell him what to make though.



I'm sure that your Dad would be happy to show you how to grill -- especially for when the weather gets colder!   



keenercam said:


> I am so glad you do a news blackout on vacation. I am convinced a cruise (or a European vacation) are the best ones for keeping me from working. LOL!



I'm glad that you did the news blackout on your cruise, Cam.    We think about work far too much as it is and deserve some real time off!   

*Cam,* prayers being said for your sweet Cali.    Our animals are such a big part of our family.  Please keep us updated on how she is doing.  They are such wonderful companions and give us unconditionl love.  



DisneyKim68 said:


> We grill pretty much everything!  I love grilled veggies like asparagus and zucchini, fajitas are awesome, pork tenderloin, chicken, like I said, everything, lol! Tonight I grilled bratwurst.  We have a Big Green Egg, and food just comes out perfect on it.  Plus it doesn't hurt that hubby's been in the grill business for over 20 years   Even in the AZ heat it's better than turning the oven on!



Wow!  You'll have to share some of your recipes with us!  Please? 

*Linda,* nice job on the BBQ yesterday!  

*Rose,* hope that your busy week goes by quickly!  

*Dona,* hope that the knee and shoulder feel better soon!  



keenercam said:


> QOTD for Monday, July 25:  What is _one habit _you absolutely MUST _create or break _in order to be successful in your journey to lose or maintain?



I absolutely must keep up with my running for exercise.  If I don't have exercise as part of my program it will take me forever and ever to get to my goal.   

It's going to be a busy day at work today -- all the last minute stuff.  My Mom arrives tomorrow and we leave on Wednesday so if I don't get a chance to come back I'll see you all next week!


----------



## dumbo_buddy

good morning everyone! just another quick update. i've been slacking on this thread - bad! 

it's only 77 out and i really need to get our for some exercise. it's been 4 or 5 days since i've moved faster than a light stroll! also, it's supposed to rain today so another reason to get going!

the humidity feels icky but after hearing how good *lindsay* felt after her run i just know i'll feel so much better if i get out now instead of laying around like i really want to do! 

be back later everyone!

*lisa* have a great vacation! we'll miss you! and GOOD FOR YOU for saying N-O to the internet while on vacation. that's great! have a margarita for me


----------



## keenercam

donac said:


> Good Monday morning everyone.
> 
> It is somewhat cooler here in jersey but I woke up with my knee bothering me and a cramp in my left shoulder.  They will ease as I get moving.
> 
> Back to painting the house today.  Dh has done little things for the last couple of days when it has been so hot.  Yesterday it was cooler and he was working for about 4 hours yesterday.
> 
> I spent 2 hours yesterday with a friend.  Her electricity went out Sat afternoon and she had no idea when it was coming back on.  We cleaned out her frig and her large freezer.  Her friend took some freezer things and put them in hers.  We packed her smaller freezer full and I am hoping that they got power last evening.  I didn't want to call her and bother her.  I was very concerned about her since she has MS and shouldn't be in heat.
> 
> I live between a Wegman's and a Trader Joes.  I don't usually go to Wegmans because I don't pass it on the way home from school.  We just got the TJ this past spring.  I haven't been there since school let out.   I only devote so much time per week for grocery shopping so I don't store hop.  I want one place that has pretty much everything and that is Shop Rite for me.  My SR just expanded their produce section and has a lot of pre prepped food if I need a quick meal.
> 
> Have a happy and healthy day..


Dona  I am so glad you are watching out for your friend.  My dear friend has MS and I worry so much about her in this heat, but she lives more than an hour and a half away so I have to hope her teenage kids are watching out for her to be sure she does not overdo.  
I agree that if you are only going to shop one place, ShopRite is it.  Within 3 miles of our house, we have Acme, Safeway/Genuardis, ShopRite, Trader Joes, and Giant.  Howard likes Walgreens for bread and milk and eggs  I cant understand why those items are 2/3 the price there compared to large grocery chains.  



Rose&Mike said:


> Thanks! My knees feel great. My hips are a little sore, but within what I think is a "normal" range
> And here's another interesting fact. I'm sure some of you have heard me talk about issues with the fat pad on the bottom of my foot being sore. At first I thought it was a pf flareup. But no it was a fat pad injury. Well, a common symptom of c-d is decrease in the fatpads in your body! So maybe it wasn't really an injury but rather a decrease in the pad from malnutrition. Who knows. The good thing is, it should improve if that's what it was from. It really blows my mind how systemic symptoms can be from c-d.


Rose  That is great that you are only feeling discomfort in your hips; that is the main thing besides my knee that hurt on Saturday after my hour on the treadmill. I think I have to go back to doing hip flexor exercises.  Glad you may have figured out the foot issue; that is fascinating.  


lisah0711 said:


> I absolutely must keep up with my running for exercise.  If I don't have exercise as part of my program it will take me forever and ever to get to my goal.
> 
> It's going to be a busy day at work today -- all the last minute stuff.  My Mom arrives tomorrow and we leave on Wednesday so if I don't get a chance to come back I'll see you all next week!



Lisa  I hope today is productive and not crazy.  Thanks for the prayers for Cali. It was hard to drop her off this morning. I wasnt even able to touch the cancerous mass when I was petting her because I was so worried that any disruption to it might cause it to spread.  I know that doesnt make any sense, but all I could think about was what can I do to make sure it doesnt get any worse.  I cant believe I have to wait until 3 for a report from the vet and I dont know how long it will be before we hear back on the biopsy to find out how far along it is.  It was so awful this morning not being able to give her food or water. I cant imagine what she was thinking when she came in from her time in the yard and there was no ice water and food for her. So sad. Thank you for letting me vent here.  

Is your Mom housesitting for you?  Do you have plants or fish that need care while you are gone? I hope she has a nice visit.  My friends mother loves to stay at her house when they are away because it is a change of scenery and a bit quieter than the senior citizen high rise that she lives in.  



dumbo_buddy said:


> it's only 77 out and i really need to get our for some exercise. it's been 4 or 5 days since i've moved faster than a light stroll! also, it's supposed to rain today so another reason to get going!
> 
> the humidity feels icky but after hearing how good *lindsay* felt after her run i just know i'll feel so much better if i get out now instead of laying around like i really want to do!



Be sure to come back and tell us how it went, Nancy!

Andrew was joking with me this morning because of all the fruit we have in the house: apples, plums, black grapes, green grapes, clementines, bananas and lemons.  LOL! We were at Costco Saturday morning and it was less expensive to buy large quantities of produce than to buy it at the grocery store.  So, I brought some stuff to the office to share.  I really enjoy fruit but have to be certain I am not eating too many servings even though there are no points on the WW plan for fruit. Andrew made lemonade from the huge lemons last night and I sweetened it with Equal.  I am having that for some of my water servings today, just to keep it interesting.

QOTD:  The worst habit I have  and the one that I know is most likely to derail my efforts is eating at night.  If I never ate after dinner, I am not exaggerating  Id be 50 pounds lighter.  It kills me that I know that this habit is the chief cause of my weight struggle and yet I have not concentrated my efforts enough to overcome it.  I am very good about what I eat during the day.  I dont eat fast food. I dont buy lunches. I am not a sweets person. Yes, we eat out too much on nights and weekends, but I know that is a habit that I can enlist Howard to help me modify.  I told Howard and the kids yesterday that we are not eating out this week at all, that wed cooked all those meats on the grill yesterday and had lots of veggies and other options for side dishes, so there is no excuse to eat out.  Now, to work on what I know I can change and which I know will make the biggest difference for me.


----------



## DisneyKim68

*ROSE&MIKE*-Yes, the Big Green Egg is charcoal.  We have the electric fire starter so it doesn't take long to get ready, maybe 15 minutes.  We use it almost every night.


----------



## dumbo_buddy

keenercam said:


> QOTD:  The worst habit I have  and the one that I know is most likely to derail my efforts is eating at night.  If I never ate after dinner, I am not exaggerating  Id be 50 pounds lighter.



this is me!!! evening eating is my worst habit that i HAVE to break. i know it's bad for me as i just sit and eat junk and yet i do it over and over and over. 

got back from a nice walk. the weather isn't great but it's so much cooler than the last few days! i tried to do a little running but mostly it just made my belly feel heavy and hard so i just did a few minutes here and a few minutes there. i wound up doing 5 miles in an hour and 15 minutes. not bad. since it's supposed to rain soon i changed into flip flops, stuck a bathing suit on thomas and we walked around the corner to our beach to let him dig a little in the sand. 

47 days til disney...i probably shouldn't talk about my ADRs on a weight loss thread but...we have ADRs at via napoli, chef mickeys (breakfast), liberty tree tavern, hollywood and vine (breakfast), le chefs de france, raglan road, and crystal palace (breakfast). yum! just found out that on sept. 17th raglan road is doing a halfway to st. patrick's day shindig and of course our ADRs are for the day before and we leave on the 17th. phooey. oh well. 

all this talk about *trader joe's* makes me want to take a trip up there! i need some suggestions of what to get though!


----------



## satorifound

Who do we PM our HH results to for last week?


----------



## lisah0711

keenercam said:


> Lisa – I hope today is productive and not crazy.  Thanks for the prayers for Cali. It was hard to drop her off this morning. I wasn’t even able to touch the cancerous mass when I was petting her because I was so worried that any disruption to it might cause it to spread.  I know that doesn’t make any sense, but all I could think about was what can I do to make sure it doesn’t get any worse.  I can’t believe I have to wait until 3 for a report from the vet and I don’t know how long it will be before we hear back on the biopsy to find out how far along it is.  It was so awful this morning not being able to give her food or water. I can’t imagine what she was thinking when she came in from her time in the yard and there was no ice water and food for her. So sad. Thank you for letting me vent here.
> 
> Is your Mom housesitting for you?  Do you have plants or fish that need care while you are gone? I hope she has a nice visit.  My friend’s mother loves to stay at her house when they are away because it is a change of scenery and a bit quieter than the senior citizen high rise that she lives in.



Bless her little doggie heart and your heart, too, Cam.    I think the no food and water thing is as hard on us as it is on them.    I hope that you get good news from the vet soon.  I know they always tell me to call later but I call after lunch 'cause I'm impatient that way.    I do keep checking on the thread to see how it is going so do let us know when you can.  

My Mom lives in Arizona so she is coming up to escape the heat for a few days and take care of our dog and cat and turtle.  It is very nice to have someone here because there are lot of things that you don't have to do if the house isn't going to be empty.  

*Nancy,*  nice job on getting a walk in.  Don't worry about running when you are preggers -- just keep moving!  



satorifound said:


> Who do we PM our HH results to for last week?



cclovesdis is our HH coach -- thanks CC!


----------



## glss1/2fll

So my new run route was fun, but I didn't do terribly well. I was getting tired and told myself "It's just to that stop light there and then you make the turn for the park and home." Only it wasn't that light--it was the teeny tiny dot of a light way down the road! plod plod plod I walked through the park instead of running through it so that'll be Wednesday's goal. I did map it on map my walk and it was a bit farther than I'd thought. Not that that's an excuse, because, hey, I was out there while most of the world (certainly my house) was still in bed!

Rose--nice job on the 10 miles!  Glad you had a good run. One of these years I'll be able to go that far! 

QOTD: Where to start???? I think if I could stop eating fistfuls of chocolate covered almonds that'd be super. But mostly if I would just make sure to get an aerobic workout in on the days I don't run I'd see much better results. Although finally that stupid scale is going in the right direction! It's been stuck for weeks. grrr

Better go do fun things like scrubbing sinks.  Have a super day everyone!


----------



## Connie96

Hey yall. I have been snowed under at work and haven't had any time to check in here. I owe yall WIN results from a week ago and I'll get them for you as soon as I can. This week will be even busier than last week due to a tight deadline but I'll check in with you guys when I can. Have a great week!!


----------



## lisah0711

Connie96 said:


> Hey yall. I have been snowed under at work and haven't had any time to check in here. I owe yall WIN results from a week ago and I'll get them for you as soon as I can. This week will be even busier than last week due to a tight deadline but I'll check in with you guys when I can. Have a great week!!



Did you know that you were the Biggest Loser last week?!?


----------



## keenercam

I am swamped and just checking in. I'll be back later to catch up, but wanted to post real quick my thanks for all the good wishes and prayers for Cali. The surgery is done and it went as well as it could. No masses in her abdomen (per xrays) and the vet is pretty sure she got the entire mass and some good margins.  She said it is possible the mass will grow back again in the same spot and if it does she'd recommend amputating Cali's tail but I am praying we are done with this forever.  

We will have xrays done again in 3 months to be sure no masses have grown in her abdomen by then, and we have to wait 5 days for the biopsy results.  Her sutures will come out in 10-14 days.  I can't wait to see my sweet girl when I get home tonight.


----------



## lisah0711

keenercam said:


> I am swamped and just checking in. I'll be back later to catch up, but wanted to post real quick my thanks for all the good wishes and prayers for Cali. The surgery is done and it went as well as it could. No masses in her abdomen (per xrays) and the vet is pretty sure she got the entire mass and some good margins.  She said it is possible the mass will grow back again in the same spot and if it does she'd recommend amputating Cali's tail but I am praying we are done with this forever.
> 
> We will have xrays done again in 3 months to be sure no masses have grown in her abdomen by then, and we have to wait 5 days for the biopsy results.  Her sutures will come out in 10-14 days.  I can't wait to see my sweet girl when I get home tonight.



Thanks for keeping us posted, Cam, I've been checking all day to see how she is doing.  That sounds like good news.  I'll be keeping you and Cali in my thoughts and prayers for good lab results.  I hope they give her some good doggie meds 'cause it's got to hurt to wag her little tail but I bet she will anyway.


----------



## Zhoen

Hiya Dizzies!

I'm just checking in.  I'm feeling sooooo mopey today.  The trip was not great, but not the worst.  Terrible ghetto lodging, but it was just a place to sleep and I wasn't about to pay OOP for something better.  

I have to tell you though, that first night I arrived, I was able to hop onto a wifi connection and I popped onto the boards.  I didn't post anything, because I was totally Debbie Downer, but it made me feel SOOooo much better/less homesick to see all those familiar screen names.  Funny, huh?  

QOTD-  The habit I need to make is regular exercise.  I like to do fits and starts... I'll walk 10k on a weekend if the weather is good... and do nothing else all week    The habit I need to lose is emotional eating.


----------



## donac

Good afternoon everyone.  It is finally raining here in jersey.  Not a lot but it is cooler.  We got about 3 hours of painting done this morning and dh did another hour this afternoon.  

Just wanted to remind people to send in their weights from Friday so that I can do the stats for this week.  The last time I posted it said week 5 but it was really week 6.

Have a happy and healthy weekend.


----------



## SettinSail

bellebookworm9 said:


> In Geneseo, the middle of nowhere town where I go to school, we have WalMart and Wegmans. All of the people from NYC and Long Island come up and have no idea what Wegmans is...but then they find out and they love it! I think I actually heard one guy call it "the heaven of grocery stores" or something. They are just amazed that you can eat *in* the store!



Interestng that they have Wegman's in your little town but not in some of the bigger cities; you are lucky



dumbo_buddy said:


> stop it. stop it right now. no friendly's?? that was a staple treat of my childhood! every report card, if i got all As (1. i was a huge nerd and 2. anything below an A was just not tolerated) we got to go to friendly's and i could get a conehead for dessert. i wasn't allowed sweets as a kid so this was HUGE! (and now we wonder why i have major eating issues!!!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> we may not have wegmans but we have www.stewleonards.com which has been coined the disney world of grocery stores! lol!!!



OK, they do have Friendly's in Myrtle Beach so I will try to eat there next week  Their menu was interesting but such a killjoy with all the calories listed next to each entree ~ and OH MY what ALOT of calories!!!
Some are as much as a whole daily intake



dvccruiser76 said:


> Well, we hit up Texas Roadhouse for dinner, so now I must punish myself with Wii Zumba. Bad Sue bad!
> 
> Hope everyone had a nice weekend



mmmmm.....that sounds yummy   Your suit sounds cute

We ate at Moe's last night.  I checked their website and decided on a pork rice bowl, around 700 cals.  If I had not looked at the website I think I would have ordered a grilled chicken rice bowl but that was over 100 cals more   The rice bowl I actually got HAD to be much more than 700 cals - I could barely eat 1/2 and I was stuffed and my scale went up again this morning  DS could not finish his Joey Jr either.  I don't think we will eat there again, the portions are just too large and it's not the kind of food that will taste good warmed over later.



bellebookworm9 said:


> Tuesday is Mom's birthday so I'm making her a carrot cake (her request) from a recipe I found on WW. I hope it's good!



That reminds me of those little prepackaged carrot cakes WW used to sell in the grocery stores, they were delicious!  I wonder if they still make them.  I don't need to know though because I could never eat just one



keenercam said:


> Shawn  Trader Joes is the best!!! Andrew has now revoked my TJs shopping privileges if he is with me or somewhere waiting for me. I could stay in that store for hours reading labels and coming up with recipe ideas.  The chicken chili lime burgers are delicious! So is their frozen brown rice. Frozen berries are the tastiest and cheapest anywhere.  Have fun shopping!



 poor Andrew!

Hmm, I had "chicken burgers" on my list so I just added chicken chili lime and I also have frozen berries on my list

So glad to hear that your precious Cali made it through surgery.  I'm so glad you caught it early.   Our 12 year old cat went through a similar mass.  We did not catch it in time though and it was too late for her.  It was sad.



cclovesdis said:


> Some strange dreams last night...Nothing really scary, but I did toss and turn a lot last night, so overall it wasn't the greatest night. Oh well. Can't do anything about that now. Moving on...



Boy I had some strange dreams too last night.  Mostly I was driving in a car with my eyes closed - I just couldn't hold them open but I needed to get somewhere  Love your positive attitude today



Rose&Mike said:


> I wanted to let everyone know that I will be popping in and out this week.



Good luck with all you have going on!  Nice job on the 10 miles



keenercam said:


> QOTD for Monday, July 25:  What is _one habit _you absolutely MUST _create or break _in order to be successful in your journey to lose or maintain?



I wish I knew !!!   I guess I just need to be more consistent every day.  When I first started my weigh loss journey, I exercised almost every day which was a complete change for me and I tried to cut back on food.  This worked well for me for many months but now it seems like I have to eat very lightly and exercise alot to see any results.  So frustruating.  I must be eating more calories than I think I am



donac said:


> I spent 2 hours yesterday with a friend.  Her electricity went out Sat afternoon and she had no idea when it was coming back on.  We cleaned out her frig and her large freezer.  Her friend took some freezer things and put them in hers.  We packed her smaller freezer full and I am hoping that they got power last evening.  I didn't want to call her and bother her.  I was very concerned about her since she has MS and shouldn't be in heat.



What a nice friend you are  Hope you knee & shoulder got to feeling better - do you still so yoga in the Summer?



lisah0711 said:


> *Shawn,* glad that you enjoyed the movie and have some shopping planned.  Do you start work next week?



Nope, not until August 8th.  DH arrives home this Saturday night, we head for the beach Sunday morning, DS has HS orientation Thurs and somewhere in there I need to buy a car before I go back to work



dumbo_buddy said:


> 47 days til disney...i probably shouldn't talk about my ADRs on a weight loss thread but...we have ADRs at via napoli, chef mickeys (breakfast), liberty tree tavern, hollywood and vine (breakfast), le chefs de france, raglan road, and crystal palace (breakfast). yum! just found out that on sept. 17th raglan road is doing a halfway to st. patrick's day shindig and of course our ADRs are for the day before and we leave on the 17th. phooey. oh well.
> 
> all this talk about *trader joe's* makes me want to take a trip up there! i need some suggestions of what to get though!



AWESOME!!!   Last I heard, you weren't sure if you were going in Sept - I must not have read too closely one day  

Check out the Budget board - they have a good thread of what to get at TJ's, I have a 2 page list of some things that were mentioned several times and some things that sounded interesting.  (NOT the Jo-Jos!)

Well, this morning started off interesting for us.  Got DS up to go to the ortho at 8:30 and our appt is tomorrow  OPPS!  His permanently bonded retainer (lower jaw only) that was supposed to stay on until he was 24 years old has already fallen out  And, he was stung by a bee Saturday and has a finger the size of a sausage!  We are doctoring it with Benadryl and icing it.  It has gone down a little.  It's very stiff and hot too.

Kathy, I thought I quoted you too!   Sorry about the cranky weekend but it sounds mostly fun!  

Shawn


----------



## dumbo_buddy

oh *cam* i'm glad everything went as well as it could for cali. hugs! 

my parents and i used to have a golden retriever named cali. calis are the best  

*zhoen* sorry the trip wasn't so great. but now you're back on the boards and hopefully we can pep you up! i'm an emotional eater too...but like..ANY emotion. sad? eat. bored? eat. happy? eat. blaise? eat. 

i was a fits and starts exerciser too for the longest time (still am to an extent). the thing that motivated me was to sign up for something. i signed up for a 5k in central park. it was last september. i did the c25k and even before the 5k race decided to do the princess half. 
************************
finally some rain has come in and it's pretty cool out! weather channel's telling me it's 72 out! compared to over 100, it's almost time for a sweater! lol! 

i've been lounging on the couch pretty much all day! after my 5 mile walk and our quickie trip to the beach we hung out at home and thomas napped. after that we started to walk to go look at this house in the neighborhood that i heard was for sale. thomas decided he had to wear his sand pail as a hat. he got some giggles from the neighbors. it started raining before we made it down the block so we drove past the house. eh, don't think i'll bother looking at it. it did have a mini yard which is really saying something considering we're in nyc but they want $460k for the house and it's only 1200 sq. ft!  it has a little deck and water view. is that worth the big bucks though? don't think so. oh well. 

what's everyone making for dinner tonight? i'm in a total recipe rut. can't seem to get excited about making anything. i'm going to make turkey burgers and corn on the cob (frozen) and maybe a little whole wheat pasta on the side (DS won't even try meat so i at least want him to have some pasta).


----------



## jaelless

I was wondering when the next Biggest Loser challenge on these boards will be starting. I have been following a former member and she used to be so active on here and made it sound like fun, so I want to give it a try. I realize too late to really start this one, but I would definitely like to get in on the next one. Could you please let me know when it starts up and how to get involved? It would be so appreciated.

thanks a bunch,
jenni


----------



## keenercam

dumbo_buddy said:


> this is me!!! evening eating is my worst habit that i HAVE to break. i know it's bad for me as i just sit and eat junk and yet i do it over and over and over.
> 
> got back from a nice walk. the weather isn't great but it's so much cooler than the last few days! i tried to do a little running but mostly it just made my belly feel heavy and hard so i just did a few minutes here and a few minutes there. i wound up doing 5 miles in an hour and 15 minutes. not bad. since it's supposed to rain soon i changed into flip flops, stuck a bathing suit on thomas and we walked around the corner to our beach to let him dig a little in the sand.



Awesome time on your 5 miles, Nancy!! That is 15 minute miles which is great no matter what but even more so in this weather.  



satorifound said:


> Who do we PM our HH results to for last week?


Oh, good! Someone told you it's CC.  I'm not sure how she keeps track of everything or how Dona does the weightkeeping and Connie the WIN measurements and everything else that everyone does around here, but they have it down to a science.  A very well-oiled machine.  



lisah0711 said:


> My Mom lives in Arizona so she is coming up to escape the heat for a few days and take care of our dog and cat and turtle.  It is very nice to have someone here because there are lot of things that you don't have to do if the house isn't going to be empty.



Lisa - It is wonderful that your furbabies and shellbaby will have your Mom for company. Thank you so much for your support about Cali today. I was a wreck. It was good to know I could come here.



glss1/2fll said:


> So my new run route was fun, but I didn't do terribly well. I was getting tired and told myself "It's just to that stop light there and then you make the turn for the park and home." Only it wasn't that light--it was the teeny tiny dot of a light way down the road! plod plod plod I walked through the park instead of running through it so that'll be Wednesday's goal. I did map it on map my walk and it was a bit farther than I'd thought. Not that that's an excuse, because, hey, I was out there while most of the world (certainly my house) was still in bed!
> 
> .....
> 
> QOTD: Where to start???? I think if I could stop eating fistfuls of chocolate covered almonds that'd be super. But mostly if I would just make sure to get an aerobic workout in on the days I don't run I'd see much better results. Although finally that stupid scale is going in the right direction! It's been stuck for weeks. grrr



Kudos to you on the distance!!!    That is a great way to set goals by telling yourself you are going to a specific landmark.  Very impressive that you pushed on to it!  So, how about rationing the chocolate covered almonds?  Hiding them in the fridge and leaving only a few somewhere accessible? When something like that starts calling my name, it ends up on the lunch table in our office kitchen. I figure any ONE that someone else eats is one LESS that I've eaten.



Connie96 said:


> Hey yall. I have been snowed under at work and haven't had any time to check in here. I owe yall WIN results from a week ago and I'll get them for you as soon as I can. This week will be even busier than last week due to a tight deadline but I'll check in with you guys when I can. Have a great week!!



Connie - Sorry work has been so busy. Congrats on being last week's biggest loser!  You ROCK, my friend!!!!   




Zhoen said:


> Hiya Dizzies!
> 
> I'm just checking in.  I'm feeling sooooo mopey today.  The trip was not great, but not the worst.  Terrible ghetto lodging, but it was just a place to sleep and I wasn't about to pay OOP for something better.
> 
> I have to tell you though, that first night I arrived, I was able to hop onto a wifi connection and I popped onto the boards.  I didn't post anything, because I was totally Debbie Downer, but it made me feel SOOooo much better/less homesick to see all those familiar screen names.  Funny, huh?
> 
> QOTD-  The habit I need to make is regular exercise.  I like to do fits and starts... I'll walk 10k on a weekend if the weather is good... and do nothing else all week    The habit I need to lose is emotional eating.



I'm so sorry your trip was disappointing. How wonderful that you were able to read here.  I have often been a "lurker" and just soaked up the positive vibe here.  We are glad you are posting.  Don't worry about it if you are feeling down. We all go through those phases and that is what WISH friends are for, to help us through those times.  

Do you enjoy running or walking?  Could you add one more weekday of walking or running into your routine?  You might enjoy having that outlet.



donac said:


> Good afternoon everyone.  It is finally raining here in jersey.  Not a lot but it is cooler.  We got about 3 hours of painting done this morning and dh did another hour this afternoon.
> 
> Just wanted to remind people to send in their weights from Friday so that I can do the stats for this week.  The last time I posted it said week 5 but it was really week 6.
> 
> Have a happy and healthy weekend.



Dona - Glad DH was able to get some painting done.  I just sent you an email about re-starting the challenge. I hope that is okay.



SettinSail said:


> We ate at Moe's last night.  I checked their website and decided on a pork rice bowl, around 700 cals.  If I had not looked at the website I think I would have ordered a grilled chicken rice bowl but that was over 100 cals more   The rice bowl I actually got HAD to be much more than 700 cals - I could barely eat 1/2 and I was stuffed and my scale went up again this morning  DS could not finish his Joey Jr either.  I don't think we will eat there again, the portions are just too large and it's not the kind of food that will taste good warmed over later.
> 
> ...When I first started my weigh loss journey, I exercised almost every day which was a complete change for me and I tried to cut back on food.  This worked well for me for many months but now it seems like I have to eat very lightly and exercise alot to see any results.  So frustruating.  I must be eating more calories than I think I am



Shawn - I am so sorry about your sweet kitty.   I hope you have fun shopping at TJs. The produce is so great there.  And there is a wonderful whole wheat panini bread that is points friendly.  
Consistency is a huge struggle for most of us. I did best when I was doing a 100-day exercise challenge. Every time I thought of not working out, I just couldn't bear to break my streak.  I did the same kind of self-challenge years ago for doing 100 crunches and 100 pushups each day.  Maybe you need to set up a little challenge for yourself?



dumbo_buddy said:


> oh *cam* i'm glad everything went as well as it could for cali. hugs!
> 
> my parents and i used to have a golden retriever named cali. calis are the best
> 
> ....
> what's everyone making for dinner tonight? i'm in a total recipe rut. can't seem to get excited about making anything. i'm going to make turkey burgers and corn on the cob (frozen) and maybe a little whole wheat pasta on the side (DS won't even try meat so i at least want him to have some pasta).



Nancy - I was imagining Thomas with his sandpail as a hat. Thank you so much for the smile!!!    "Cali"s really are the best. Several people have told me they had a pet named Cali who was the sweetest thing.  I do think some names are magical.  I tell my kids all the time that is how we chose their names.  

Dinner for us tonight will be the meats we grilled yesterday and a side dish. I will probably have a chicken apple sausage and cut it up in some brown rice.  Lots of protein for me!  I'll also steam some broccoli.  Delicious!


----------



## keenercam

jaelless said:


> I was wondering when the next Biggest Loser challenge on these boards will be starting. I have been following a former member and she used to be so active on here and made it sound like fun, so I want to give it a try. I realize too late to really start this one, but I would definitely like to get in on the next one. Could you please let me know when it starts up and how to get involved? It would be so appreciated.
> 
> thanks a bunch,
> jenni



Jenni - Welcome!  We're so glad you found us. It is NEVER too late to start a BL challenge here. You are only competing with yourself and why put off starting by even a day? Often, having a challenge like this and a place to commiserate/celebrate with others is great motivation to stay on track.  So, I say, PM your starting weight to donac and stick around. We are a friendly bunch, I promise!


----------



## bellebookworm9

keenercam said:


> QOTD for Monday, July 25:  What is _one habit _you absolutely MUST _create or break _in order to be successful in your journey to lose or maintain?



I really need to kick my dessert habit, but I'm working on it in small increments. I also need to exercise a few times a week-though I've managed to lose over the last week and a half without much exercising.



lisah0711 said:


> *Gretchen,* when will you be going back to school?



I'm going back August 24th to help new and returning students move in on the 26th and 27th. Classes start the 29th.



dumbo_buddy said:


> 47 days til disney...i probably shouldn't talk about my ADRs on a weight loss thread but...we have ADRs at via napoli, chef mickeys (breakfast), liberty tree tavern, hollywood and vine (breakfast), le chefs de france, raglan road, and crystal palace (breakfast).



Haven't done most of those but we love Crystal Palace for breakfast. Yummy! We did LTT for lunch last time, are you doing lunch or dinner? 



SettinSail said:


> Interestng that they have Wegman's in your little town but not in some of the bigger cities; you are lucky
> 
> OK, they do have Friendly's in Myrtle Beach so I will try to eat there next week  Their menu was interesting but such a killjoy with all the calories listed next to each entree ~ and OH MY what ALOT of calories!!!
> Some are as much as a whole daily intake



Yup, we are lucky to have the Wegmans, but I generally find WalMart to be cheaper for nearly everything except milk! 

Friendly's is delicious but so unhealthy. I nearly cried when I looked up the nutrition info for my beloved Honey BBQ Chicken melt sandwich.

*Cam*, so glad to hear Cali did well doing the surgery. We have a nearly 12 year old dog who has some sort of lump on his side that Mom keeps meaning to get checked out, and I should probably encourage her to get that done soon.

Today has been another successful day (though I did go to McDonald's during lunch and got a snack size McFlurry, I'm still within my points)! I'm going to do C25K in a little while. Considering last time I ran I had just started Week 6, I'm going back to Week 5 and restarting from there. I started making the carrot cake only to find that our electric mixer is MIA.  Hopefully Mom can find it when she comes home.

Today at work I was in a preschool classroom. They had the most adorable 18 month old there and he looks exactly like the Gerber baby. I was a one on one aide for a boy who is legally blind today-definitely a new experience, but I think this has been my favorite class so far!


----------



## dvccruiser76

tigger813 said:


> Sue- I've got the Gold's Gym Dance workout! That's exhausting!



I'll have to check it out. Is it like Zumba?



DopeyDame said:


> I know I'm WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY late to this party, but I just found this section of the Dis (where have I been?  )  I hope you don't mind a late comer!
> I'd like to loose about 15 pounds before our September trip to Disney, but more importantly I really need to find some way to get into a healthy routine and incorporate healthy exercise into my life.  This seems like a great group and a fantastic way to do it!



Welcome  Yahoo for a trip to Disney 



bellebookworm9 said:


> That's great that you found a bathing suit! And of course you should keep both tops.
> 
> I like Ron & Hermione better than Harry sometimes. Also, I think Rupert Grint looks hot in that poster.  They are one of my favorite couples ever. Nah, you should read the books first-the movies really don't make sense in places otherwise!



Was it just me or were there a lot of relatonships popping up in the last movie? I guess Harry/Ginny was there before and Ron and Hermione kind of grew up until now, but I don't remember the book mentioning Neville & Luna. Though I wasn't sure if I caught that in the movie, but it looked like it to me anyway. 



keenercam said:


> dvccruiser76 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sue, congrats on finding bathing suit options you liked.  And kudos to you for doing zumba!  Everyone tells me it is fun but no one says it is easy.  So I admire that you are doing it at night; sometimes when I eat not so great I feel like a slug afterwards.
> 
> *Funny thing, but I am more of a night time workout person as opposed to am. I just don't wake up fast enough*
> 
> I am hoping that if any of you love or have loved an animal and believe in the power of prayer, that you will please say a prayer for my dog, Cali.  She was diagnosed Thursday with a cancerous mass on her hind section right at her tail. She is having surgery tomorrow to have it removed. I am so grateful we caught it really early and we are praying that when they send it out to be biopsied and “graded” they will find that it was in the earliest stages and the cancer has not spread.  She is a brindle-colored Cairn Terrier with the most loving personality; she turned 11 on Friday and is the sweetest furbaby I could ever imagine. She really is one of the great loves of my life and Howard, Jenn, Andrew and I cannot imagine a day in our life without her love and attention.  Your good thoughts and prayers will be so appreciated.  Thank you, my friends.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh no, I hope everything goes well for your baby. I am a little dog lover  Poor little girl
> 
> 
> 
> Rose&Mike said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wanted to let everyone know that I will be popping in and out this week. Mike and I have a quick trip that we are taking on Thurs/Fri for his work so it's going to be a crazy week at our house. Today we are having a new heating/ac unit installed in our house and we are also still working on getting our house ready to list along with helping DS get ready to go back to SC. He goes back next week. Anyhow, wanted to let everyone know that I am still here, just might not be around much for the next several days. Next week I should know better what's going on around here and we can start to talk about the fall challenge.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Have a great trip Rose. Will you get to do anything together when he's not working?
> 
> 
> 
> keenercam said:
> 
> 
> 
> QOTD for Monday, July 25:  What is _one habit _you absolutely MUST _create or break _in order to be successful in your journey to lose or maintain?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I need to get back to doing only one cheat meal per week. When DH suggests going out more than once I just can't turn it down
> 
> 
> 
> lisah0711 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's going to be a busy day at work today -- all the last minute stuff.  My Mom arrives tomorrow and we leave on Wednesday so if I don't get a chance to come back I'll see you all next week!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Have  great trip! Talk to you when you get back
> 
> 
> 
> dumbo_buddy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 47 days til disney...i probably shouldn't talk about my ADRs on a weight loss thread but...we have ADRs at via napoli, chef mickeys (breakfast), liberty tree tavern, hollywood and vine (breakfast), le chefs de france, raglan road, and crystal palace (breakfast). yum! just found out that on sept. 17th raglan road is doing a halfway to st. patrick's day shindig and of course our ADRs are for the day before and we leave on the 17th. phooey. oh well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let's see, Via Napoli is on my list. Are you doing LTT for lunch or dinner? It's on my lunch list for the Tavern Fried Cheese and Ooey Gooey Toffee Cake.
> 
> Is Le Chef's lunch or dinner? I want to try a couple of their flat bread appetizers as well as the macaroni gratin and croque monsieur.
> 
> Raglan Road is on my list too. You'll have to tell me everything you all order and what you'd suggest.
> 
> 
> 
> Connie96 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey yall. I have been snowed under at work and haven't had any time to check in here. I owe yall WIN results from a week ago and I'll get them for you as soon as I can. This week will be even busier than last week due to a tight deadline but I'll check in with you guys when I can. Have a great week!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hi Connie
> 
> 
> 
> glss1/2fll said:
> 
> 
> 
> QOTD: Where to start???? I think if I could stop eating fistfuls of chocolate covered almonds that'd be super.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ha! I just bought those last week as well as the cinnamon ones.
> 
> 
> 
> SettinSail said:
> 
> 
> 
> We ate at Moe's last night.  I checked their website and decided on a pork rice bowl, around 700 cals.  If I had not looked at the website I think I would have ordered a grilled chicken rice bowl but that was over 100 cals more   The rice bowl I actually got HAD to be much more than 700 cals - I could barely eat 1/2 and I was stuffed and my scale went up again this morning  DS could not finish his Joey Jr either.  I don't think we will eat there again, the portions are just too large and it's not the kind of food that will taste good warmed over later.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've never been to Moe's. I think my BIL has them near him in CT. Is it like our Chipotle?
> 
> 
> 
> jaelless said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was wondering when the next Biggest Loser challenge on these boards will be starting. I have been following a former member and she used to be so active on here and made it sound like fun, so I want to give it a try. I realize too late to really start this one, but I would definitely like to get in on the next one. Could you please let me know when it starts up and how to get involved? It would be so appreciated.
> 
> thanks a bunch,
> jenni
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's never too late to join  Welcome aboard!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## dvccruiser76

Hi everyone! Had a crazy day at work. I have 9 work days until vacation and a ton to get done. I really have 10 work days, but I'd like to take another Monday to join my sister and her family down on the Cape for a day, so we'll see how much I can get done. 

So this morning DS was snoozing away and I had to wake him up for daycare where he usually wakes us up. When he opens his eyes and sees me he usually jumps right up, smiles and wants to play. This morning he opened his eyes, saw me, rolled over and went right back to bed 

He's only 2, but I think this is what I have to look forward to. I just didn't expect it this soon  Now if I can only get him to do it on the weekend I'd be golden. 

Well time for Zumba. DH is going to NYC for work tomorrow night for Wednesday, so I may end up going to bed with DS at 7 if he doesn't go down easy. We'll see how it goes.

Hope everyone had a nice Monday!


----------



## bellebookworm9

dvccruiser76 said:


> Was it just me or were there a lot of relatonships popping up in the last movie? I guess Harry/Ginny was there before and Ron and Hermione kind of grew up until now, but I don't remember the book mentioning Neville & Luna. Though I wasn't sure if I caught that in the movie, but it looked like it to me anyway.



Yeah, Neville & Luna definitely weren't a relationship in the book. J.K. Rowling has actually stated that in her head, Neville marries Hannah Abbot and Luna marries Lysander Scamander, the grandson of Newt Scamander. Newt who wrote one of the kids' textbooks "Fantastic Beasts and Where to Find Them". I think that the Harry/Ginny relationship in the movies is almost non-existent, but I think that Ron/Hermione is more obvious in the movies, beginning around the third one.

Just got back from my partial C25K. Did the first two runs and then had a terrible stitch and was in desperate need of water. (I actually ran outside for the first time!). I did just over 1.25 miles, so I'm okay with that for being the first time I've done anything in a week and a half. I'll probably try again tomorrow.


----------



## trinaweena

*sneaks back in*

I've been gone since wednesday...did ya'll miss me?  

Ok i've not really been gone, but I haven'tbeen around here.  My laptop died and so did my motivation by the end of the week.  Which upsets me because I was doing SO GOOD last week.  It seems I always loose my motivation by the end of the week.  

I definatly had som issues with stress eating last week.  I got a bad grade in my class and as always we are having issues at home with my brother and I get so hopeless I just want to eat.  I'm still stressed about both situations and I feel very depressed and hopeless at the moment.

That aside I did have a fantastic weekend.  My boyfriend's family is playing hotel to a the son of a family friend of theirs from the UK who is travelling around the world with his three friends.  They are 4 adorable 19 year old british boys and I spent the weekend hanging out with them.  We had a blast, and i'm sure going to miss them because they were very polite, cute, adorable, fun boys with awesome accents!  Unfortunatly those boys also know how to drink and eat!  Sundy was not too bad but saturday was a birthday party for my boyfriend's father with a ton of food and drink! Grown up drinks haha! And being such a gentleman one of the boys felt the need to grab me a drink whenever he went for one!  Eventually I had to start refusing him! (Those British boys can sure consume a LOT of beers).

Anyways, it was a bright spot in my weekend but now its back to reality and back to sitting in a four hour class that im afraid of failing and thinking about going to the gym but not really wanting to!  I still dont have my regular laptop, but i have a few extras so I will try to keep up with everything!


----------



## satorifound

I am bummed.  I pulled a muscle in my calf last week and after taking the weekend off tried to do my run at the gym this morning but had to get off the treadmill after 10 minutes.  Then walking around at work today I pulled it again.  This is the second time I have started the C25K and I am going to have to put it on hold, AGAIN, until my calf heals up.  *sigh*  I was just getting my momentum going.  I am worried this will stall my weight loss.


----------



## keenercam

bellebookworm9 said:


> I'm going back August 24th to help new and returning students move in on the 26th and 27th. Classes start the 29th.
> 
> *Cam*, so glad to hear Cali did well doing the surgery. We have a nearly 12 year old dog who has some sort of lump on his side that Mom keeps meaning to get checked out, and I should probably encourage her to get that done soon.
> 
> 
> Today at work I was in a preschool classroom. They had the most adorable 18 month old there and he looks exactly like the Gerber baby. I was a one on one aide for a boy who is legally blind today-definitely a new experience, but I think this has been my favorite class so far!



It is so sweet of you to help others move in.  Andrew's college has that for freshman. It's called "Arrival Survival".  Essentially, the parents drive up and a swarm of strong upperclassmen come and grab everything out of the car at the curb and take it all to the student's dorm room.  Your teaching experience today sounds so rewarding.  My daughter has her degree in Education with a minor in disabilities studies and she would love that teaching situation.  I know it takes a lot of patience to do it; you must be a really special person.  

ETA:  I hope your dog is okay and that it is just a fatty mass.  Our vet said that because we caught Cali's cancerous mass early, the cancer probably has not spread, and she didn't find any lumps on the abdominal x-ray. Now I am going to be paranoid about any small lump on my furbaby. 



dvccruiser76 said:


> So this morning DS was snoozing away and I had to wake him up for daycare where he usually wakes us up. When he opens his eyes and sees me he usually jumps right up, smiles and wants to play. This morning he opened his eyes, saw me, rolled over and went right back to bed
> 
> He's only 2, but I think this is what I have to look forward to. I just didn't expect it this soon  Now if I can only get him to do it on the weekend I'd be golden.



LOL! DS is already doing the teenager routine!  You'll be well conditioned by the time his teen years roll around.  



bellebookworm9 said:


> Just got back from my partial C25K. Did the first two runs and then had a terrible stitch and was in desperate need of water. (I actually ran outside for the first time!). I did just over 1.25 miles, so I'm okay with that for being the first time I've done anything in a week and a half. I'll probably try again tomorrow.



Glad you got in 1.25 miles!!  How many people do you know who ran a mile today?  You should be very proud of yourself!  Especially doing it at the end of the day when many of us would have a hard time finding the energy and motivation to do it.  



trinaweena said:


> *sneaks back in*
> 
> I've been gone since wednesday...did ya'll miss me?
> 
> Ok i've not really been gone, but I haven'tbeen around here.  My laptop died and so did my motivation by the end of the week.  Which upsets me because I was doing SO GOOD last week.  It seems I always loose my motivation by the end of the week.
> 
> I definatly had som issues with stress eating last week.  I got a bad grade in my class and as always we are having issues at home with my brother and I get so hopeless I just want to eat.  I'm still stressed about both situations and I feel very depressed and hopeless at the moment.
> 
> That aside I did have a fantastic weekend.  My boyfriend's family is playing hotel to a the son of a family friend of theirs from the UK who is travelling around the world with his three friends.  They are 4 adorable 19 year old british boys and I spent the weekend hanging out with them.  We had a blast, and i'm sure going to miss them because they were very polite, cute, adorable, fun boys with awesome accents!  Unfortunatly those boys also know how to drink and eat!  Sundy was not too bad but saturday was a birthday party for my boyfriend's father with a ton of food and drink! Grown up drinks haha! And being such a gentleman one of the boys felt the need to grab me a drink whenever he went for one!  Eventually I had to start refusing him! (Those British boys can sure consume a LOT of beers).
> 
> Anyways, it was a bright spot in my weekend but now its back to reality and back to sitting in a four hour class that im afraid of failing and thinking about going to the gym but not really wanting to!  I still dont have my regular laptop, but i have a few extras so I will try to keep up with everything!


Your weekend sounds like such fun!  Glad you were able to help entertain the Brits.  Welcome back to the wagon. Plenty of room here and we're glad to have you back.   Good luck with your class! Summer courses are hard anyway but 4 hours is brutal. Here is some  to help you through.  



satorifound said:


> I am bummed.  I pulled a muscle in my calf last week and after taking the weekend off tried to do my run at the gym this morning but had to get off the treadmill after 10 minutes.  Then walking around at work today I pulled it again.  This is the second time I have started the C25K and I am going to have to put it on hold, AGAIN, until my calf heals up.  *sigh*  I was just getting my momentum going.  I am worried this will stall my weight loss.



I am so sorry about your calf.  Please be sooo careful. I have heard of calf muscle tears once the muscle is vulnerable due to strain or sprain and it would take some time to heal.  Please take it easy now so that it doesn't get worse.


----------



## keenercam

I had a very on-plan day and finished with one daily point left.  I even went to the Y tonight and did 30 minutes on the Precor and 10 on the bike (DH wanted to leave then and it was raining torrentially).  I had dinner pretty late and am NOT eating anything else tonight. I am a happy camper.


----------



## mikamah

keenercam said:


> QOTD for Monday, July 25:  What is _one habit _you absolutely MUST _create or break _in order to be successful in your journey to lose or maintain?


I need to break the mindless/emotional snacking habit.  I just put michael to bed, and finished off 2 hershey bars we brought back from camping.  I know I shouldn't have brought them home, but I consciously left them in the cooler and put them in the fridge.  But why did i eat them both at once?  I don't know.  I'm tired, but instead of going to bed, I wanted to come on here.  I'm premenstrual, and a bit cranky.  Was I hungry.  No.  I think to break this habit, I need to not bring the stuff in the house.  Not that I can't have it if I want, but make a conscious decision to eat it, and then go buy one candy bar as an occassional treat.  Actually, I'm surprised I didn't eat them when we got home yesterday, but now I remember I had a beer instead.   

Good evening everyone!! 

*Cam*- sending prayers for your precious little Cali.  I'm so glad she did well through the surgery, and pray she is now cancer free, and will remain so. 
You are such a great coach, so positive and encouraging, and setting such a fantastic example, even with the stress of Cali's surgery today, you're still right on plan.  So glad to hear that. 

*Lisa*- Have a lovely trip, and enjoy those margaritas.

*Shawn*- Sorry about ds's retainer.  Was it put on in Germany, so you can't even go back to the same ortho?  There was a friendly's around the corner from where I live, but I'm very happy it was gone when we moved her, or it would have been much too tempting.  Sorry for ds's and the bee sting.  Hope it's better in the am with the benadryl and icing.  

*Rose*- So excited for the 10 miles you ran!!  That is fabulous.  Hope the week goes smoothly for you.

*Satori*- So sorry about the pulled muscle.  I hope it's better soon with some rest and ice.  

*CC*- Glad to hear you're doing so well and feeling so positive!  It is contagious!!

*Nancy*- Love hearing about your adr's, and am totally jealous.  September will be here before you know it.  Did you ever decide on matching t-shirts?  Nice job on the 5 miles, and 15 min miles is a pretty good pace for a preggo in the summer.   Still princess pace.  

*Sue*- Can't believe your vacation is almost here!!  So exciting.  Then mine will follow!  Whoo hoo!!  Where on the cape do you go?  I think we're going to go to falmouth on our second week for a couple days, but not sure where we'll stay.  It's the week before labor day, so there's still plenty of options since school starts so many places before labor day.  I thought falmouth and we'll bike some of the bike paths, and then take our bikes over to martha's vineyard for a day.  

Ds started his new camp this week, a sports mania camp, which was just ok he said.  It's all boys, and he said lots of them didn't get along, and didn't follow the rules, so the counselors had to keep stopping the games they were playing.  I hope it's better tomorrow for him.  I think he was a little sad there were no girls there, but he said since there weren't any girls there, he didn't need to smell good, so he could skip his shower tonight. 

It's another busy week here.  We're having his cubscout den over thurs for a bbq, he has football clinic wed and friday nights, and we may go to my sisters camp for the weekend, depending on the weather.  

No more hershey's for me.  I'm going to go make my shopping list and shop before i pick ds up tomorrow, and I'll have time for a run/walk too.  My friend may join me, if she has a sitter, and then we'll go further.  

Hello to all that I've missed tonight.  Keep on keeping on!


----------



## glss1/2fll

mikamah said:
			
		

> Ds started his new camp this week, a sports mania camp, which was just ok he said.  It's all boys, and he said lots of them didn't get along, and didn't follow the rules, so the counselors had to keep stopping the games they were playing.  I hope it's better tomorrow for him.  I think he was a little sad there were no girls there, but he said since there weren't any girls there, he didn't need to smell good, so he could skip his shower tonight.



Kathy that was too funny. I was laughing and DH said, "Sounds like he's got his priorities straight!"

Cam, glad Cali is fine.
Satori, sorry about your calf.
Trina, sorry things aren't going well but know you'll be back at the gym in no time.
Hi to everyone.
Jenni, welcome

Had an ok day food wise (no chocolate covered almonds--Cam they're DH's, he's a major chocolaholic). DH took me out for dinner tonight because THE KIDS ARE GONE! They left today with the church youth group to go camping until Thursday.  This is the first multi day vacancy for both of them EVER! Can you say "Leap for joy?!" Ok. Now I'm sounding a little over excited. We actually had nothing to talk about at dinner except wondering if the kids figured out how to pitch the tent.  We went to a Greek place. I had spinach pie. It was yummy. Then we went next door and I had a small marionberry gelato. Mmmmm But now I'm thinking I've got to hit the Y tomorrow for more than my regular stretching class!

Think I might watch TV since I will have control of the remote!

Have a great OP day!


----------



## my3princes

Good morning.  I've been reading along, but never seem to find the time to catch up.  We had a great camping weekend and since I didn't bring any snack along I didn't over eat.  My kiddos were complaining that there were no snacks though and they can use the calories.

We got home around noon on sunday and I ran to town to run errands.  Ran into a coworker from the restaurant and found out that they closed the doors after service on Saturday night   After 26 years of business the economy and competition finally won out.  Even though I really haven't been working there in 3 weeks I still felt horrible for them.  I had a chance to run in yesterday after work to talk to them and while the Mom who is in her 70's is super happy to be retired the other's are pretty torn up about it.  We all knew it was coming unless the economy suddenly made a surge, but it's still hard.

Yesterday was our 19th Wedding anniversary.  We didn't really celebrate as we'll probably eat out while on vacation next week and it is easier to stay on plan at home.  I had a card out for DH when he awoke and he had a message for me on the morning buzz (radio show).  It was very sweet.  He said that after 19 years and 3 kids he is still in love with his wife and wished me a Happy Anniversary 

I'm still struggling with my weight loss.  I'm trying to be better at work as those 10 1/2 hours tend to be when I eat the most.  I think some of it is do to boredom.  Yesterday I decided to not eat my breakfast when I got out of bed, but instead took it with me and ate it at 7 AM which bought me 2 hours.  At 9 AM I had hunger pains, but told myself that I wasn't starving and could wait another hour.  I actually waited 2 hours.  Overall I consumed less so I'll try that technique again today.  I've been much better about not eating after dinner, but I think that is because I'm trying to be in bed by 9 PM to be up by 5 AM.


----------



## my3princes

Good morning.  I've been reading along, but never seem to find the time to catch up.  We had a great camping weekend and since I didn't bring any snack along I didn't over eat.  My kiddos were complaining that there were no snacks though and they can use the calories.

We got home around noon on sunday and I ran to town to run errands.  Ran into a coworker from the restaurant and found out that they closed the doors after service on Saturday night   After 26 years of business the economy and competition finally won out.  Even though I really haven't been working there in 3 weeks I still felt horrible for them.  I had a chance to run in yesterday after work to talk to them and while the Mom who is in her 70's is super happy to be retired the other's are pretty torn up about it.  We all knew it was coming unless the economy suddenly made a surge, but it's still hard.

Yesterday was our 19th Wedding anniversary.  We didn't really celebrate as we'll probably eat out while on vacation next week and it is easier to stay on plan at home.  I had a card out for DH when he awoke and he had a message for me on the morning buzz (radio show).  It was very sweet.  He said that after 19 years and 3 kids he is still in love with his wife and wished me a Happy Anniversary 

I'm still struggling with my weight loss.  I'm trying to be better at work as those 10 1/2 hours tend to be when I eat the most.  I think some of it is do to boredom.  Yesterday I decided to not eat my breakfast when I got out of bed, but instead took it with me and ate it at 7 AM which bought me 2 hours.  At 9 AM I had hunger pains, but told myself that I wasn't starving and could wait another hour.  I actually waited 2 hours.  Overall I consumed less so I'll try that technique again today.  I've been much better about not eating after dinner, but I think that is because I'm trying to be in bed by 9 PM to be up by 5 AM.


----------



## tigger813

Well, the rain decided to start just as my neighbor and I were headed out for our walk. Of course, it stopped quickly. I think I'll head down and do the elliptical for a bit since I'm up and dressed anyways! I do need to change my shirt though.

Dropping kids at camp and then coming home to shower and maybe exercise a bit more before heading to work at 11:30. After work I will run home and get the garbage and take it to the transfer station before picking up Ash at basketball camp. Then we'll head down the road to get Izzie at her camp. Glad she has lots of friends there.

I better head down to the elliptical before I lose my motivation!

TTFN


----------



## donac

Good morning everyone  

Just a short note because we are going out to paint early today.  Ds is going to go up and scrape and prime the peak of the side of the house.  When he comes home tonight he is going to paint the section he does this morning.  when he leaves for his regular jobs dh and I will do some more painting.  

We have one more day of painting for this week.  Dh is leaving with a friend to hike in the Smokey Mountains on Sat and he wants to take Thursday and Friday to pack.  They will be gone for a week. 

Last call for weight from last Friday.  I will do the stats today.  I have a number of things to do on the computer today for both school and boy scouts.

Off to paint.

Have a happy and healthy day.


----------



## Rose&Mike

jaelless said:


> I was wondering when the next Biggest Loser challenge on these boards will be starting. I have been following a former member and she used to be so active on here and made it sound like fun, so I want to give it a try. I realize too late to really start this one, but I would definitely like to get in on the next one. Could you please let me know when it starts up and how to get involved? It would be so appreciated.
> 
> thanks a bunch,
> jenni


Welcome Jenni! The Fall challenge will probably start the Friday after Labor Day. That way our weight keeper can have the holiday weekend off. Though it's not definite yet. You are more than welcome to jump in and join us now if you'd like. Introduce yourself and when you get 10 posts you can pm donac your starting weight. Read the first page of the thread and let us know if you have any questions.


----------



## keenercam

Good morning, everyone! Sorry I didn't get here before so many of you made your morning visits (  ) but I went to the Y again.  Figured I'd go while the motivation is there, right?

QOTD for Tuesday, July 26:  Looking back on your journey so far, who is the single most influential person who has helped you either get started or stay motivated and what characteristics, actions or words of that person were most helpful to you?


----------



## DopeyDame

Holy cow this thread moves fast!
Thanks so much for the warm welcome everyone!  This just may be the spark I need to get where I want to be!

I had a request to introduce myself... I have a 2 year old son and a wonderful DH.  My son (and dog!) are great for getting me outside and running around (as long as it's not 105 like it was all weekend - Ugh!)  but I've really never been a big fan of exercise.  (I took it to heart when my grandfather said "when you get the urge to exercise, lay down until it goes away"  )
Which brings me to Monday's QOTD:  The one habit I MUST improve is exercise.  I eat reasonably well, although there's always room for improvement.  I need to get into some regular exercise routine, both for my weight and for my general health and energy.  I'm not getting any younger!
Today's QOTD:  I'd have to say my husband.  He's nothing but supportive, although he thinks it's hilarious that my new weight loss plan is playing on the internet with a bunch of Disney people.

I'll try to catch up on the last few pages and get to know all of you soon.  Thanks again for the warm welcome!


----------



## keenercam

mikamah said:


> I need to break the mindless/emotional snacking habit. I think to break this habit, I need to not bring the stuff in the house.  Not that I can't have it if I want, but make a conscious decision to eat it, and then go buy one candy bar as an occassional treat.
> 
> *Cam*- sending prayers for your precious little Cali.  I'm so glad she did well through the surgery, and pray she is now cancer free, and will remain so.
> You are such a great coach, so positive and encouraging, and setting such a fantastic example, even with the stress of Cali's surgery today, you're still right on plan.  So glad to hear that.
> 
> 
> Ds started his new camp this week, a sports mania camp, which was just ok he said.  It's all boys, and he said lots of them didn't get along, and didn't follow the rules, so the counselors had to keep stopping the games they were playing.  I hope it's better tomorrow for him.  I think he was a little sad there were no girls there, but he said since there weren't any girls there, he didn't need to smell good, so he could skip his shower tonight.
> 
> No more hershey's for me.  I'm going to go make my shopping list and shop before i pick ds up tomorrow, and I'll have time for a run/walk too.  My friend may join me, if she has a sitter, and then we'll go further.



Kathy  Sorry the Hersheys called your name.  I agree about having to prevent emotional eating by not having the stuff around. I have seriously had to bring stuff to the office and give it away because it was too tempting at home when I was feeling less than strong. Sorry DSs camp wasnt great the first day. Hopefully the counselors will gain control for the rest of the week.  I had to laugh at the no shower comment  when he was young, Andrew went away to sleep away camp and came home with half his underwear clean. He said that because they swam in the lake several days in their clothes (impromptu), his underwear didnt have to be changed. EWWW!! Thank God they outgrow that. Now he showers at least once a day. LOL!  Have a great workout and thank you so much for your kind words. 



glss1/2fll said:


> Had an ok day food wise (no chocolate covered almonds--Cam they're DH's, he's a major chocolaholic). DH took me out for dinner tonight because THE KIDS ARE GONE! They left today with the church youth group to go camping until Thursday.  This is the first multi day vacancy for both of them EVER! Can you say "Leap for joy?!" Ok. Now I'm sounding a little over excited. We actually had nothing to talk about at dinner except wondering if the kids figured out how to pitch the tent.  We went to a Greek place. I had spinach pie. It was yummy. Then we went next door and I had a small marionberry gelato. Mmmmm But now I'm thinking I've got to hit the Y tomorrow for more than my regular stretching class!



Enjoy your temporarily empty nest!  Your dinner sounds fabulous.  Is that restaurant somewhere you wouldnt have gone with the kids? That is what Howard and I try to do when they arent with usgo someplace wed enjoy but they wouldnt.  



my3princes said:


> Good morning.  I've been reading along, but never seem to find the time to catch up.  We had a great camping weekend and since I didn't bring any snack along I didn't over eat.  My kiddos were complaining that there were no snacks though and they can use the calories.
> ..
> Yesterday was our 19th Wedding anniversary.  We didn't really celebrate as we'll probably eat out while on vacation next week and it is easier to stay on plan at home.  I had a card out for DH when he awoke and he had a message for me on the morning buzz (radio show).  It was very sweet.  He said that after 19 years and 3 kids he is still in love with his wife and wished me a Happy Anniversary
> 
> I'm still struggling with my weight loss.  I'm trying to be better at work as those 10 1/2 hours tend to be when I eat the most.  I think some of it is do to boredom.  Yesterday I decided to not eat my breakfast when I got out of bed, but instead took it with me and ate it at 7 AM which bought me 2 hours.  At 9 AM I had hunger pains, but told myself that I wasn't starving and could wait another hour.  I actually waited 2 hours.  Overall I consumed less so I'll try that technique again today.  I've been much better about not eating after dinner, but I think that is because I'm trying to be in bed by 9 PM to be up by 5 AM.



Debbie  Congratulations on doing so great while camping.  Sometimes we can really control our environment (food-wise) and sometimes we cant.  Its great that you had the foresight to take control ahead of time.  Maybe next time you could make each of the kids their own survival pack like I did for Jenn and Andrew for our transatlantic flight.  They each had their own bag of snacks, stuff they liked.  It helped me not to be the keeper of the snacks. I packed healthier options for me and none of us felt deprived.  By the way, I struggled with the competing camps that say you shouldn't eat if you aren't hungry and those who say you should eat as soon as you wake up to get your metabolism going.  I have decided that I am only going to eat when I wake up if I am hungry.  If not, almost all the times I wait until I am at work or after I've had my coffee (weekends) to evaluate whether I am hungry and how much I need to eat.  So, your plan sounds like a really good one to me.  
Happy Anniversary and hugs to your sweet husband who practically shouted from the top of a mountain his love for you.  How wonderful!! 



tigger813 said:


> Well, the rain decided to start just as my neighbor and I were headed out for our walk. Of course, it stopped quickly. I think I'll head down and do the elliptical for a bit since I'm up and dressed anyways! I do need to change my shirt though.



Tracey  I hope you got your elliptical workout in!  I did 30 minutes at the Y this morning. WISH I had the discipline to do it as frequently/regularly as you do.  Kudos, my friend!!   Enjoy your busy, productive day!



donac said:


> Just a short note because we are going out to paint early today.  Ds is going to go up and scrape and prime the peak of the side of the house.  When he comes home tonight he is going to paint the section he does this morning.  when he leaves for his regular jobs



Dona  So glad DS is helping with the prep for the painting. I am sure that is a huge help to you and DH.



Rose&Mike said:


> Welcome Jenni! The Fall challenge will probably start the Friday after Labor Day.



Im glad you answered this, Rose.  I didnt want to give out the wrong information.  



DopeyDame said:


> Holy cow this thread moves fast!
> Thanks so much for the warm welcome everyone!  This just may be the spark I need to get where I want to be!
> 
> I had a request to introduce myself... I have a 2 year old son and a wonderful DH.  My son (and dog!) are great for getting me outside and running around (as long as it's not 105 like it was all weekend - Ugh!)  but I've really never been a big fan of exercise.  (I took it to heart when my grandfather said "when you get the urge to exercise, lay down until it goes away"  )
> Which brings me to Monday's QOTD:  The one habit I MUST improve is exercise.  I eat reasonably well, although there's always room for improvement.  I need to get into some regular exercise routine, both for my weight and for my general health and energy.  I'm not getting any younger!
> Today's QOTD:  I'd have to say my husband.  He's nothing but supportive, although he thinks it's hilarious that my new weight loss plan is playing on the internet with a bunch of Disney people.
> 
> I'll try to catch up on the last few pages and get to know all of you soon.  Thanks again for the warm welcome!



It is wonderful to meet you!  It is so wonderful that you have DH as a support system. I know many people for whom their spouse is a detractor or sabotages them.  Ill bet keeping up with your toddler keeps you very active.  Im sure you know exercise doesnt have to be anything formal or very rigorous to be effective.  Taking your son out for a walk every morning or evening or out in the stroller can be a wonderful way of getting in 30 minutes of activity.  Your grandfathers philosophy about exercise is very funny!


----------



## dumbo_buddy

morning everyone! it is so nice out today! i mean, it's a little cloudy but after the hot weather we've had, this cooler weather is SO WELCOME!

*cam* how is cali this morning? 

*deb* happy anniversary! wow! 19 years! what an accomplishment! how wonderful  i hope you enjoy the day even if it does involve lots of painting!

*glass1/2full* mmm greek food sounds so good! enjoy your time sans kids! 

*sue and gretchen and kathy* i'm really looking forward to our ADRs. hopefully DS will still enjoy the characters. he always has before but now that he's a little older he's starting to get a little nervous about things. we'll see. we are doing dinners for all the restaurants that i mentioned that we're breakfasts. LTT is dinner. raglan's dinner. oh actually via napoli is a 2pm lunch on our first day. i ate at chefs de france after the princess half. i met a gal from the DIS and we walked around epcot after the race and decided to get a bite there. we got the salad and the cheese plate and lots of champagne! lol! it'll be the first time for DH though and he's been asking to go there for the last few years. 

************
just did another 5 miles! this time my pace was 14:37 min/miles. i did a 5 min walk then ran for about half a mile. walked a quarter mile, ran .75 mile, walked another quarter, ran another .75 mile. then i walked the remainder of the 5 miler. i felt pretty ok running but my jogging spandex capris are getting AWFULLY tight. can't figure out if i should put the elastic waistband under the belly or just cut into it. anyway, it's too tight. think i'll retire them until after the baby. i'm not worrying myself about time or even the fact that i'm only running a tiny bit these days. the point is i'm moving.

i use mapmyrun.com for my runs and walks and so far in the month of july i've done 47 miles! not bad! probably 42 of them were walking but that's 47 more miles that i did while pregnant with my first! 

i'm finishing my smoothie then heading out to get DS a haircut aka he cries, gets a lollipop, and hopefully has a shorter cut by the time we're done. lol.


----------



## tigger813

Yes, Cam, I did the elliptical, 1.25 miles and then I just did 30 minutes of free step on the Wii watching Falling Skies. I've got to shower soon and be at work at 11:30ish and then go back again tonight for another client. 

Made out menu for the week again yesterday morning:
Monday and Tuesday:baked ziti
Wednesday: Chicken Patties/Burgers
Thursday: Homemade mac and cheese
Friday:Burgers
Saturday:grilled chicken
Sunday: homemade pizza with toppings of choice 

We're doing well not eating out!

Mom is going to rehab today. We are trying to get my dad into a day club at the rehab so he can be there with Mom most days. My sister needs to figure out the schedule at rehab and hope Mom will focus on her. If none of their insurance will cover his assistance then I will have to send my sister $200 to help cover the cost for the month.

I mentioned to my sister about my mom constantly asking when I'm coming down with the girls. And I told her how expensive it is to fly or even take Amtrak and with Brian's work schedule right now and possibly changing jobs that it's hard to plan. Plus I do have to work! 

I will not let all this stress get to me! I will be good today and stay focused. The Wii and my regular scale already showed me a loss for today so I'm going to try and stay focused and just drink LOTS of water to really help me out!

TTFN


----------



## DopeyDame

dumbo_buddy said:


> i use mapmyrun.com for my runs and walks and so far in the month of july i've done 47 miles! not bad! probably 42 of them were walking but that's 47 more miles that i did while pregnant with my first!
> 
> .



Do you like mapmyrun?  Do you find it easy to use?  I'm looking for something like that, but the iphone app I've been using is a little non-intuitive (at least for me.)
47 miles in July - that's awesome!  That's way more than a mile a day.  Congrats! 

KEENERCAM - thanks for the pep talk!  DS does keep me active, although I'm finding as he gets a little older and more independent, it's so tempting to just grab a book and watch him play instead of being up and moving myself.  I did walk him to daycare this morning instead of driving.  It's only ~.5 mile round trip, but I usually just drop him off on my way into work.  Inspired by WISH, I walked DS and the dog first and then headed in.  Every little bit counts, right?


----------



## keenercam

dumbo_buddy said:


> *cam* how is cali this morning?
> 
> ....
> ************
> just did another 5 miles! this time my pace was 14:37 min/miles. i did a 5 min walk then ran for about half a mile. walked a quarter mile, ran .75 mile, walked another quarter, ran another .75 mile. then i walked the remainder of the 5 miler. i felt pretty ok running but my jogging spandex capris are getting AWFULLY tight. can't figure out if i should put the elastic waistband under the belly or just cut into it. anyway, it's too tight. think i'll retire them until after the baby. i'm not worrying myself about time or even the fact that i'm only running a tiny bit these days. the point is i'm moving.
> 
> i use mapmyrun.com for my runs and walks and so far in the month of july i've done 47 miles! not bad! probably 42 of them were walking but that's 47 more miles that i did while pregnant with my first!



Thank you for asking, Nancy.  She seems to be doing okay this morning.  She isn't acting as if she is in pain, just pathetic in the "cone".  
Awesome job on the sub-15:00 miles!! 47 miles this month??  That is amazing! You should be so proud of yourself.  BTW, when my partner was pregnant she had a belly band that supported her tummy and wore her running shorts or capris under her tummy.



tigger813 said:


> Yes, Cam, I did the elliptical, 1.25 miles and then I just did 30 minutes of free step on the Wii watching Falling Skies. ... We're doing well not eating out!
> 
> Mom is going to rehab today. We are trying to get my dad into a day club at the rehab so he can be there with Mom most days. My sister needs to figure out the schedule at rehab and hope Mom will focus on her. If none of their insurance will cover his assistance then I will have to send my sister $200 to help cover the cost for the month.



Great job on the workout, Tracey.  I am so sorry about the emotional and financial concerns associated with your parents' care.  It is wonderful that you are staying on track even with all the stress.  Remember that eating will only make you feel better momentarily and knowing you, then you'd punish yourself with some very rigorous workouts.   Better to just stay the course.    Glad you are doing so great with not eating out.  How was pizza night last week? Did everyone enjoy it?



DopeyDame said:


> DS does keep me active, although I'm finding as he gets a little older and more independent, it's so tempting to just grab a book and watch him play instead of being up and moving myself.  I did walk him to daycare this morning instead of driving.  It's only ~.5 mile round trip, but I usually just drop him off on my way into work.  Inspired by WISH, I walked DS and the dog first and then headed in.  Every little bit counts, right?



THIS is awesome!!!    GREAT way to start your day.  Are you feeling pretty self-satisfied? You should! Just think - if you did this most weekday mornings, you could rack up a couple miles that you weren't walking before.    Great job!


----------



## tigger813

Yes, Cam! Pizza night was a success and they can't wait for it again on Sunday! The crust was only so so. I bought some packaged pizza crust the other day and my friend sent me her recipe! I like putting on it what I like. I'm going to have mushrooms and eggplant on mine this weekend! Also going to make bbq'd chicken pizza and pepperoni!

Gotta finish getting ready for work now.

TTFN


----------



## keenercam

tigger813 said:


> Yes, Cam! Pizza night was a success and they can't wait for it again on Sunday! The crust was only so so. I bought some packaged pizza crust the other day and my friend sent me her recipe! I like putting on it what I like. I'm going to have mushrooms and eggplant on mine this weekend! Also going to make bbq'd chicken pizza and pepperoni!
> 
> Gotta finish getting ready for work now.
> 
> TTFN



Your variety sounds delicious!  A place near my friends' house makes buffalo chicken pizza and chicken cordon bleu pizza, both of which are great ways to do something different with chicken.


----------



## dumbo_buddy

DopeyDame said:


> Do you like mapmyrun?  Do you find it easy to use?  I'm looking for something like that, but the iphone app I've been using is a little non-intuitive (at least for me.)
> 47 miles in July - that's awesome!  That's way more than a mile a day.  Congrats!



i LOVE mapmyrun! i have the app for my iphone and use it everytime i go out. i even used it for the princess half marathon. i have it set to tell me every 15 minutes how far i've gone and what my pace is. i didn't really need it during the princess since they have mile markers and i could have just looked at my watch but after training for months with it, it was nice to have the familiar lady's voice telling me my pace! 

once you're ready to start a workout, go to "record a workout" and hit "start" - it's pretty easy but if you have any questions let me know! i've been using it for a year now so that's probably why i think it's easy. usually technology and easy are never used together when it comes to me 

*cam* thanks for the tip about a belly band. i'm going to google that. the bottom of my belly feels bruised now. i don't know if it's because the elastic band was cutting into me there or i'm just getting sore from the extra weight bouncing around. all i know is - ouchie!

************

toddler boy hair cut was a success. we didn't have to wait too long, thomas got a lollipop, and they were playing a pirated copy of the new cars 2 movie. really the perfect scenario for a decent haircut  i need to get mine done SO badly. i may try for saturday. i haven't gotten my hair highlighted in months and i'm looking awfully raggedy!


----------



## pjstevens

keenercam said:


> QOTD for Tuesday, July 26:  Looking back on your journey so far, who is the single most influential person who has helped you either get started or stay motivated and what characteristics, actions or words of that person were most helpful to you?



YOU!!!!  If it weren't for you, I wouldn't have stuck with working out and I would have never done a Disney race, let alone, both the 1/2 and the full!  It's you my friend!!!!  I'm so very thankful for you!!!  Oh, and I probably would have never found the WISH board.


----------



## SettinSail

dumbo_buddy said:


> it did have a mini yard which is really saying something considering we're in nyc but they want $460k for the house and it's only 1200 sq. ft!  it has a little deck and water view. is that worth the big bucks though? don't think so. oh well.
> 
> what's everyone making for dinner tonight?



WOAH!   That's expensive!  I love watching "House Hunters on HGTV and seeing the different prices around the country. You'd get over 3000 s.f. around here for that much and atleast 1/3 acre.

I had my easy dinner of bag lettuce, deli meats and light cheese salad.  I also chopped fresh strawberries in too.  Tonight is Cook Out  No milkshake for me though. 



keenercam said:


> Consistency is a huge struggle for most of us. I did best when I was doing a 100-day exercise challenge. Every time I thought of not working out, I just couldn't bear to break my streak.  I did the same kind of self-challenge years ago for doing 100 crunches and 100 pushups each day.  Maybe you need to set up a little challenge for yourself?



I love this!   I'm going to think about it a little while and decide what I want my challenge to be.  I am thinking 100 days of atleast 30 mins of exercise.  Surely that will make a difference!



bellebookworm9 said:


> Today has been another successful day (though I did go to McDonald's during lunch and got a snack size McFlurry, I'm still within my points)!
> 
> Today at work I was in a preschool classroom. They had the most adorable 18 month old there and he looks exactly like the Gerber baby. I was a one on one aide for a boy who is legally blind today-definitely a new experience, but I think this has been my favorite class so far!



 for a succesful day!  You are getting a lot of varied experiences in your Summer job.  I'm glad it worked out for you after all



dvccruiser76 said:


> I've never been to Moe's. I think my BIL has them near him in CT. Is it like our Chipotle?



Yes, they're very similar.  We also have Qdoba and Salasa Fresh here.



dvccruiser76 said:


> I have 9 work days until vacation
> 
> So this morning DS was snoozing away and I had to wake him up for daycare where he usually wakes us up. When he opens his eyes and sees me he usually jumps right up, smiles and wants to play. This morning he opened his eyes, saw me, rolled over and went right back to bed



 for vacation   Mine starts Sunday although I haven't been doing much so far this Summer and feel like it won't be a big change for me

My DS has always been a great sleeper.  He slept through the night for the first time at 10 weeks and never looked back.  I had read in a baby book this would happen around 8 weeks so I though I had it rough It wasn't until I started hearing about other's babies that I realized how lucky I was. 
He would sometimes take 4 hour naps and then sleep again at night! Now DS would sleep until 12 or 1 every day if we let him  Can you say LAZY!!!



trinaweena said:


> My laptop died and so did my motivation by the end of the week.  Which upsets me because I was doing SO GOOD last week.  It seems I always loose my motivation by the end of the week.
> 
> I definatly had som issues with stress eating last week.  I got a bad grade in my class and as always we are having issues at home with my brother and I get so hopeless I just want to eat.  I'm still stressed about both situations and I feel very depressed and hopeless at the moment.



 for everything you have going on!  Just do the best you can do with the time you have.  Put forth your very best effort in all you are doing and no matter what the outcome, you can feel confident that you tried your best  The English boys sound like fun



satorifound said:


> I am bummed.  I pulled a muscle in my calf last week and after taking the weekend off tried to do my run at the gym this morning but had to get off the treadmill after 10 minutes.  Then walking around at work today I pulled it again.  This is the second time I have started the C25K and I am going to have to put it on hold, AGAIN, until my calf heals up.  *sigh*  I was just getting my momentum going.  I am worried this will stall my weight loss.







keenercam said:


> I had a very on-plan day and finished with one daily point left.  I even went to the Y tonight and did 30 minutes on the Precor and 10 on the bike (DH wanted to leave then and it was raining torrentially).  I had dinner pretty late and am NOT eating anything else tonight. I am a happy camper.







mikamah said:


> and finished off 2 hershey bars we brought back from camping.
> 
> *Shawn*- Sorry about ds's retainer.  Was it put on in Germany, so you can't even go back to the same ortho?  There was a friendly's around the corner from where I live, but I'm very happy it was gone when we moved her, or it would have been much too tempting.  Sorry for ds's and the bee sting.  Hope it's better in the am with the benadryl and icing.
> 
> Keep on keeping on!



Well I just ate an oatmeal creme pie so I "feel your pain"  I agree not bringing it in the house in the 1st place is the key for me.  I survived 2 years in Germany w/o all this junk so I know it can be done.  I'm bad about thinking, hmm, only 170 cals, not so bad, I can have that
We will both choose better next time

The retainer was put on in Germany.  I knew we would have to go back to our old Ortho eventually for maintenance.  She is making new retainers for him and we'll go back in 2 weeks for them.  The cost never ends, $425 today. The bee sting swell is slowly going down.



my3princes said:


> Ran into a coworker from the restaurant and found out that they closed the doors after service on Saturday night Yesterday was our 19th Wedding anniversary.



Wow, it's interesting how soon they closed after you left.  Do you think that was the "final straw"?   Happy Anniversary  I would say you got married on a hot day but maybe not where you live

I've been thinking about how I'm going to eat and snack when I go back to work in a couple weeks.  I'll only be there 5 hours a day but I don't want to set myself up for a big gain!



keenercam said:


> QOTD for Tuesday, July 26:  Looking back on your journey so far, who is the single most influential person who has helped you either get started or stay motivated and what characteristics, actions or words of that person were most helpful to you?



I really can not think of a SINGLE person but I do credit much of my success to the DIS challenges  Just hearing what everyone else did to achieve success and seeing all the before/after photos was so motivating



dumbo_buddy said:


> hopefully DS will still enjoy the characters.
> ************
> just did another 5 miles! this time my pace was 14:37 min/miles.



I remember at around that age was when DS was TERRIFIED of characters/Santa/Easter Bunny etc but not all kids get that way.

47 miles  Wow, that is phenominal. And your pace pregnant is faster than me!  I'm going to claim the old lady excuse though



tigger813 said:


> Mom is going to rehab today. We are trying to get my dad into a day club at the rehab so he can be there with Mom most days. My sister needs to figure out the schedule at rehab and hope Mom will focus on her. If none of their insurance will cover his assistance then I will have to send my sister $200 to help cover the cost for the month.



  I am dreading for my parents to get the bill for the hospital last week.  I hope it is not too hard on them.  I was talking with her today to make sure she understood she did not have to pay it all at one time.

I had a very nice surprise today as my friend emailed me a picture of the gift she is sending home with DH for me, it's a very nice sewing basket from Liberty Dept store in London    About 1/2 of our stuff was packed up today, the rest will be put on the shipping container tomorrow and in 3-4 weeks we will be reunited with all of our stuff  DH says our landlord is being a real jerk and trying to say we have done some damage to the apt that has been there since we moved in. We have heard all along that landlords there almost always keep your deposit when you move out but we never really quite believed it until now!  We are not sure how it will all work out as the company put up the deposit for us.  I guess we will see.

Shawn (ran out of smilies)


----------



## Disneywedding2010

*Hi everyone.. *

Nothing much to report here. Spending time with my bestie and trying to stay cool from this nasty heat. We're waiting on the A/C people to get here because something is not working properly and the upstairs is hot as hades. This does not make me happy considering I spent an arm and a leg to have 2 A/C units put in, new duct work, and new insulation this time last year. I'm hoping its going to be an easy fix. 

After the A/C people leave we're going to head to Wally World. I need to get some bins to pack some stuff up. Its going to be safer in bins then cardboard boxes. Plus most of it is staying in the bins and not being unpacked. 

Then we're going to come home and have our taco night that we didn't get to have last night. Alan had to drive into Oklahoma with the flatbed wrecker and pick someone up. By the time he got home it was 10pm. So we ordered Pizza Hut and he ate some when he got home. 

After dinner I think we'll finally get in the pool and do some swimming. We were going to yesterday but with not being sure when Alan was leaving for Oklahoma we just put it off. I wasn't feeling all that great before he left so we actually both just wound up crashing while he was gone. 

I'm going to have to start taking my sleeping pills again each night so I'm able to get some rest. I'm so wound up with this move that I've not slept very well for about the last week. I didn't fall asleep til 5 this morning and didn't get up til shortly before 2pm. Yeah that makes for not a very productive day if you ask me.


----------



## jaelless

keenercam said:


> Jenni - Welcome!  We're so glad you found us. It is NEVER too late to start a BL challenge here. You are only competing with yourself and why put off starting by even a day? Often, having a challenge like this and a place to commiserate/celebrate with others is great motivation to stay on track.  So, I say, PM your starting weight to donac and stick around. We are a friendly bunch, I promise!



I only have a few moments online right now, but wanted to say thank you for the welcome. It is very appreciated. I have one more night to work and then I will focus on what you suggested and catch up with this thread.


----------



## Rose&Mike

DopeyDame said:


> He's nothing but supportive, although he thinks it's hilarious that my new weight loss plan is playing on the internet with a bunch of Disney people.
> 
> I'll try to catch up on the last few pages and get to know all of you soon.  Thanks again for the warm welcome!


This made me smile.  I lost 50 pounds thanks to my Dis friends. 



dumbo_buddy said:


> toddler boy hair cut was a success. we didn't have to wait too long, thomas got a lollipop, and they were playing a pirated copy of the new cars 2 movie. really the perfect scenario for a decent haircut


glad it went well Nancy. My tom was nicked at the barbershop around age 2 and haircuts were not much fun for several years after that. 



pjstevens said:


> YOU!!!!  If it weren't for you, I wouldn't have stuck with working out and I would have never done a Disney race, let alone, both the 1/2 and the full!  It's you my friend!!!!  I'm so very thankful for you!!!  Oh, and I probably would have never found the WISH board.


That's so nice!


----------



## jaelless

Rose&Mike said:


> Welcome Jenni! The Fall challenge will probably start the Friday after Labor Day. That way our weight keeper can have the holiday weekend off. Though it's not definite yet. You are more than welcome to jump in and join us now if you'd like. Introduce yourself and when you get 10 posts you can pm donac your starting weight. Read the first page of the thread and let us know if you have any questions.



Thank you for the info, that is what I wanted to know. I really want to try the Fall challenge, I think it will be a lot of fun. I have one more night of work and then I will be able to really read first page instead of scanning it, and also try to catch up a bit on what is happening on this thread. Thank you again for the info and the welcome.


----------



## jaelless

DopeyDame said:


> Holy cow this thread moves fast!
> Thanks so much for the warm welcome everyone!  This just may be the spark I need to get where I want to be!
> 
> I had a request to introduce myself... I have a 2 year old son and a wonderful DH.  My son (and dog!) are great for getting me outside and running around (as long as it's not 105 like it was all weekend - Ugh!)  but I've really never been a big fan of exercise.  (I took it to heart when my grandfather said "when you get the urge to exercise, lay down until it goes away"  )
> Which brings me to Monday's QOTD:  The one habit I MUST improve is exercise.  I eat reasonably well, although there's always room for improvement.  I need to get into some regular exercise routine, both for my weight and for my general health and energy.  I'm not getting any younger!
> Today's QOTD:  I'd have to say my husband.  He's nothing but supportive, although he thinks it's hilarious that my new weight loss plan is playing on the internet with a bunch of Disney people.
> 
> I'll try to catch up on the last few pages and get to know all of you soon.  Thanks again for the warm welcome!



Hi there   sounds like you are new here as well. I am just starting out myself. I have a two yr old daughter. That age is so much fun.  No kidding about it moving fast. I made one post yesterday and now I am haviing to scan backwards to find it and see if I got responses to reply to. Guess the workout will really be running back and forth to laptop to check if any new posts.  Helps so much that this is Disney oriented, makes it so fun.


----------



## jaelless

keenercam said:


> Good morning, everyone! Sorry I didn't get here before so many of you made your morning visits (  ) but I went to the Y again.  Figured I'd go while the motivation is there, right?
> 
> QOTD for Tuesday, July 26:  Looking back on your journey so far, who is the single most influential person who has helped you either get started or stay motivated and what characteristics, actions or words of that person were most helpful to you?



I would have to say my kids are my motivators for the long term. After I had my son 15 years ago I struggled and lost all the pregnancy weight and then some, I wanted to be able to play with him and watch him grow up. I kind of let that slide in past 3 yrs. Two years ago this coming Sunday I had my daughter and that pregnancy weight has stuck around unfortunately. I have been really trying to get rid of it, but it seems to like hanging onto my body. Having an over 40 metabolism isn't helpiing any either. Anyway back to question, currently it is my daughter who motivates me now. I want to be able to play with her and take her to Disneyworld next year and be able to go on any ride she wants with her. She is super fun and absolutely gorgeous now and I want to see what she grows up to be. Can't really do that if I am not around, so I am wanting to get healthier. Quote ould be her in cutest baby girl voice walking in front of me saying "march, march, march" we aren't military, she got that from Little Einsteins


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

I found an awesome quote today!!!!


*"In this world, somehow an ordinary life has become synonymous with a meaningless life. And so often we are missing what is truly important because we are on the quest for what is extraordinary. Not understanding that in our ordinary lives, in the ordinary moments of our lives, is really where we can find the most joy. " - Brene Brown
*


----------



## dvccruiser76

Hi everyone, just popping in briefly. DH took the train to NYC this afternoon for training tomorrow so it's just me and DS. My DH usually puts him to sleep so we'll see how it goes tonight. I brought home a bunch of work, but not sure if I'll touch it or not. If DS does to bed fast enough I may do an hour or two of work then bring him into bed with me for the night. I like to shut my door when I'm home alone so better to have DS right next to me. 



bellebookworm9 said:


> Yeah, Neville & Luna definitely weren't a relationship in the book. J.K. Rowling has actually stated that in her head, Neville marries Hannah Abbot and Luna marries Lysander Scamander, the grandson of Newt Scamander. Newt who wrote one of the kids' textbooks "Fantastic Beasts and Where to Find Them". I think that the Harry/Ginny relationship in the movies is almost non-existent, but I think that Ron/Hermione is more obvious in the movies, beginning around the third one.
> 
> Just got back from my partial C25K. Did the first two runs and then had a terrible stitch and was in desperate need of water. (I actually ran outside for the first time!). I did just over 1.25 miles, so I'm okay with that for being the first time I've done anything in a week and a half. I'll probably try again tomorrow.



1.25 miles is great! Keep up the good work. 



keenercam said:


> I had a very on-plan day and finished with one daily point left.  I even went to the Y tonight and did 30 minutes on the Precor and 10 on the bike (DH wanted to leave then and it was raining torrentially).  I had dinner pretty late and am NOT eating anything else tonight. I am a happy camper.



I miss the Precor. That was my go to piece of machinery when I was a member at Bally's. 



mikamah said:


> *Sue*- Can't believe your vacation is almost here!!  So exciting.  Then mine will follow!  Whoo hoo!!  Where on the cape do you go?  I think we're going to go to falmouth on our second week for a couple days, but not sure where we'll stay.  It's the week before labor day, so there's still plenty of options since school starts so many places before labor day.  I thought falmouth and we'll bike some of the bike paths, and then take our bikes over to martha's vineyard for a day.
> 
> *
> We stay in Yarmouth at the Red Jacket Beach Resort. Right near the Pancake Man  If we drive down for the day we'll probably leave before traffic and meet them for breakfast there.
> 
> DH and I worked together on a client in Wood's Hole and stayed in Falmouth. I like the Roo Bar if it's still there. *
> 
> Ds started his new camp this week, a sports mania camp, which was just ok he said.  It's all boys, and he said lots of them didn't get along, and didn't follow the rules, so the counselors had to keep stopping the games they were playing.  I hope it's better tomorrow for him.  I think he was a little sad there were no girls there, but he said since there weren't any girls there, he didn't need to smell good, so he could skip his shower tonight.



HAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!!! He is too funny 



keenercam said:


> QOTD for Tuesday, July 26:  Looking back on your journey so far, who is the single most influential person who has helped you either get started or stay motivated and what characteristics, actions or words of that person were most helpful to you?



My DIS friends of course. It's good to be encouraged and to hear that I'm not the only one when food gets the best of me or my motivation is less than stellar. Thanks guys 



DopeyDame said:


> I had a request to introduce myself... I have a 2 year old son and a wonderful DH.  My son (and dog!) are great for getting me outside and running around (as long as it's not 105 like it was all weekend - Ugh!)  but I've really never been a big fan of exercise.  (I took it to heart when my grandfather said "when you get the urge to exercise, lay down until it goes away"  )



Hi  I have a 2 year old DS too! Where do you live?



dumbo_buddy said:


> *sue and gretchen and kathy* i'm really looking forward to our ADRs. hopefully DS will still enjoy the characters. he always has before but now that he's a little older he's starting to get a little nervous about things. we'll see. we are doing dinners for all the restaurants that i mentioned that we're breakfasts. LTT is dinner. raglan's dinner. oh actually via napoli is a 2pm lunch on our first day. i ate at chefs de france after the princess half. i met a gal from the DIS and we walked around epcot after the race and decided to get a bite there. we got the salad and the cheese plate and lots of champagne! lol! it'll be the first time for DH though and he's been asking to go there for the last few years.



I will await your food suggestions. It all sounds yummy to me. DS was funny on the cruise and kind of weary of the characters. Hopefully when we go if I plan a character meal, he'll get to see them closer and might actually like them. When we took my niece at 3 years old, she only liked the girls (Minnie and Daisy) and didn't want anything to do with the male characters 



keenercam said:


> Your variety sounds delicious!  A place near my friends' house makes buffalo chicken pizza and chicken cordon bleu pizza, both of which are great ways to do something different with chicken.



Yum, now you're making me hungry. I had a LC thai spring roll meal b/c it's just me and DS but I have been craving the delicious chicken cordon bleu pizza from Londi's that we had a few weeks ago. 



dumbo_buddy said:


> toddler boy hair cut was a success. we didn't have to wait too long, thomas got a lollipop, and they were playing a pirated copy of the new cars 2 movie. really the perfect scenario for a decent haircut  i need to get mine done SO badly. i may try for saturday. i haven't gotten my hair highlighted in months and i'm looking awfully raggedy!



Yahoo  I need to take Dylan on Friday to freshen up his buzz cut. 



SettinSail said:


> Yes, they're very similar.  We also have Qdoba and Salasa Fresh here.
> 
> *
> We have Qdoba as well. I actually prefer that one over Chipotle. *
> 
> My DS has always been a great sleeper.  He slept through the night for the firstuntil 12 or 1 every day if we let him  Can you say LAZY!!!



I'm actually looking forward to it for myself, so I can sleep in for once 



Disneywedding2010 said:


> After the A/C people leave we're going to head to Wally World. I need to get some bins to pack some stuff up. Its going to be safer in bins then cardboard boxes. Plus most of it is staying in the bins and not being unpacked.
> 
> *Wally World as in Vacation with Chevy Chase? Is there such a place?*
> 
> Then we're going to come home and have our taco night that we didn't get to have last night. Alan had to drive into Oklahoma with the flatbed wrecker and pick someone up. By the time he got home it was 10pm. So we ordered Pizza Hut and he ate some when he got home.



Mmmmm... we have a new take out only Pizza Hut that I've been meaning to try. We haven't had a Pizza Hut close by in years, so it'll be a nice treat.


----------



## Disneywedding2010

Lost my train of thought ...


----------



## bellebookworm9

keenercam said:


> QOTD for Tuesday, July 26:  Looking back on your journey so far, who is the single most influential person who has helped you either get started or stay motivated and what characteristics, actions or words of that person were most helpful to you?



Honestly, it's been all of you! You are truly the most supportive bunch of people ever. 



dumbo_buddy said:


> * hopefully DS will still enjoy the characters. he always has before but now that he's a little older he's starting to get a little nervous about things. *


*



SettinSail said:



			I remember at around that age was when DS was TERRIFIED of characters/Santa/Easter Bunny etc but not all kids get that way.
		
Click to expand...


I believe it was at age 3 that we went to Disney and I was TERRIFIED of Goofy and Tigger-probably because they are just so darn big! I don't think I was ever afraid of Santa/Easter Bunny though.




keenercam said:



			Thank you for asking, Nancy.  She seems to be doing okay this morning.  She isn't acting as if she is in pain, just pathetic in the "cone".
		
Click to expand...


Glad to hear that Cali is still doing well.  The first time I ever saw a dog with a "cone" around their head, I actually thought he had gotten his head stuck in a lampshade somehow. 

Today was pretty on plan-went a few points over. Today I was with the Life Skills kids, who are older (16-21) and higher functioning. They are my new favorite class. Each student works in the community for 2 hours a day, so I accompanied two of them to Tops (a grocery store) where the bagged for two hours. Now, me standing in a grocery store for that amount of time with pretty much nothing to do naturally led to disaster. I bought a huge cinnamon bun loaded with frosting and then washed it down with a Dr. Pepper. But other than that, been very on plan.

This afternoon some of the kids and staff went out to play kickball. At first it was the 4 female staff against the 4 male students, plus one male staff as pitcher. I honestly don't remember who won, but it was fun! I was out there for about 45 minutes and when I put that in WW, it told me it was 11 activity points.  Well, then I changed it because we weren't constantly going for all that time, but still 6 points. At one time, it sort of was a game to see how many times I could run between second and third base because the other girls kept kicking fouls.  It's not easy to run in jeans-especially when it's hot out! 

I made the carrot cake today (finally) and am going to frost it momentarily. Will let everyone know tomorrow how it turns out!

ETA: The bits of batter and frosting I tasted were quite good, so hopefully the finished product will be too! Also, there is a reason I am going to school to be an audiologist and not a pastry chef: although the things I make normally taste very good, they always look very messy! I present to you Mom's 54th birthday cake.



*


----------



## mikamah

keenercam said:


> QOTD for Tuesday, July 26:  Looking back on your journey so far, who is the single most influential person who has helped you either get started or stay motivated and what characteristics, actions or words of that person were most helpful to you?


  As many have said, all my friends here on Wish have made a big difference in my life with all the support I have received, but when I first read this, I thought of LisaH.  She reached out to me when my mom was diagnosed with lung cancer 2 years ago, and offered an ear to listen, and an endless supply of love and support through that very difficult time, and we became great friends, and I don't know what I would have done without her to vent to, and cry to.  I remember she often reminded me to take care of myself too, or I couldn't take care of the rest of my family. If it wasn't for her pm's I don't know that I would have stuck around here through that tough time, or if I would have found my way back.  I am certain, my weight gain through it would have been much worse.  We also started the c25k at around the same time, though on opposite ends of the country, it was so nice to have her to share the ups and downs with.  She inspired me to think about doing the princess half marathon, and believed in me, even when I had doubts, and it was so wonderful to finally meet her in person that weekend.  I hope our paths will cross again at another disney race.  
 I look at my journey as a healthy living journey, moreso than a weight loss journey now, not just because I'm not losing much weight, but because living a healthy life is important to me.  I'd say at 210 pounds right now, with the running and exercise, I'm in better shape than I have been in the past at 180.  I am so happy to have all of you here to share my journey with, and am so grateful for all the support through the years. 

Great question, *Cam*.  Glad little Cali is doing ok.  I can't imagine how that cone must feel for the poor little thing. 

I got out of work early and ran/walked 3.4 miles with my friend Karen, and then cut the lawn, went grocery shoppine, and cleaned the house.  It feels so good to be productive. 

Off to watch a quick show with michael before bed.  He did enjoy his camp better today.  You harry potter fans will be jealous.  His sports camp took a field trip to the other Y Harry Potter camp and played them in a game of Quidditch.  The harry potter team won, but they all had a blast.  

Have a great evening!!


----------



## cclovesdis

Evening All!

Not sure where I was last night...asleep? 

No, probably not. I don't remember sleeping last night.  I didn't sleep well last night. Oh well, moving on...

Hoping for a good night's sleep tonight.

Not a bad day today, not a great day. I was pretty much OP, except for the birthday cake I had tonight. Really, though, I had a much smaller slice than I usually would, so it wasn't great, but it wasn't horrible. It definitely could have been much worse.

I have to go. Nothing big, but I'm out of time.  I'll try to check in before I leave for work tomorrow morning.


----------



## dumbo_buddy

mikamah said:


> As many have said, all my friends here on Wish have made a big difference in my life with all the support I have received, but when I first read this, I thought of LisaH.  She reached out to me when my mom was diagnosed with lung cancer 2 years ago, and offered an ear to listen, and an endless supply of love and support through that very difficult time, and we became great friends, and I don't know what I would have done without her to vent to, and cry to.  I remember she often reminded me to take care of myself too, or I couldn't take care of the rest of my family. If it wasn't for her pm's I don't know that I would have stuck around here through that tough time, or if I would have found my way back.  I am certain, my weight gain through it would have been much worse.  We also started the c25k at around the same time, though on opposite ends of the country, it was so nice to have her to share the ups and downs with.  She inspired me to think about doing the princess half marathon, and believed in me, even when I had doubts, and it was so wonderful to finally meet her in person that weekend.  I hope our paths will cross again at another disney race.
> I look at my journey as a healthy living journey, moreso than a weight loss journey now, not just because I'm not losing much weight, but because living a healthy life is important to me.  I'd say at 210 pounds right now, with the running and exercise, I'm in better shape than I have been in the past at 180.  I am so happy to have all of you here to share my journey with, and am so grateful for all the support through the years.



and that right there folks, is what put this pregnant lady in tears  thank you kathy for sharing your story. people poo-poo meeting other people on the internet and yes, of course you have to be careful, but without the internet none of us would have even known each other, let alone be a shoulder to cry on and an ear to listen to during tough times. 

**************

evening everyone! just signed on to catch up a little but i'm heading into my room soon to do a little relaxing and reading. also, i've eaten probably 800 calories since dinner ended while sitting here watching tv so i need to move away from the food.  DH isn't home yet and that's usually what does me in - when he's away i tend to just funnel food into my mouth. gross. 

under the disney for families section some guy posted a youtube video montage of his family's recent WDW vacation. i believe the title is "family vacation memories" or something close to that. check it out. it's so cute! 

holy lightning batman! shoo! storm's a comin' here in the bronx! time to close some windows.

night!


----------



## my3princes

keenercam said:


> Good morning, everyone! Sorry I didn't get here before so many of you made your morning visits (  ) but I went to the Y again.  Figured I'd go while the motivation is there, right?
> 
> QOTD for Tuesday, July 26:  Looking back on your journey so far, who is the single most influential person who has helped you either get started or stay motivated and what characteristics, actions or words of that person were most helpful to you?



Initially I wanted to lose weight so that my kids wouldn't be embarassed by me as they grew up.  From there Chris stepped up to the plate and he is my champion.  We've been on this journey together for nearly 8 years now.  When we're good, we're unstoppable, when we struggle we struggle together.



BernardandMissBianca said:


> I found an awesome quote today!!!!
> 
> 
> *"In this world, somehow an ordinary life has become synonymous with a meaningless life. And so often we are missing what is truly important because we are on the quest for what is extraordinary. Not understanding that in our ordinary lives, in the ordinary moments of our lives, is really where we can find the most joy. " - Brene Brown
> *



As many of you know, our son Hunter was diagnosed with a brain tumor over a year and a half ago.  By the grace of God he is 100% tumorfree today.  The day that we received the tumor diagnosis I had clarity for the first time in my life.  What was truly important was family and friends and spending quality time together everything else and I mean everything became unimportant.  I don't sweat the details anymore, I get along with most everyone and let things slide that would have bugged the crap out of me in the past.  I try to enjoy everyday of life and live in the now, not in the distant future.  I know this sounds morbid, but try for a moment to imagine life without one of the most important members of your family, and see if you agree.  Some of you have been through extreme losses and may understand, for other's it may be enlightening.


----------



## glss1/2fll

Gretchen, the cake looks yuuuummmmy. I've also worked in a life skills class (elementary level) and really enjoyed it. My favorite is the emotional growth center. Very high functioning but occasionally explosive. Makes life interesting! 

All this talk about kids and characters reminds me when our eldest had just turned 2 and it was Christmastime. We discoverd he could fly: We were walking in a store and the next thing I know DS had leaped straight up and was in my arms. Santa was coming around the corner! It was too funny.  This is also the kid who didn't sleep through the night until his baby brother slept through the night. Yes, over 3 years of interrupted sleep for me. Now he sleeps and sleeps and sleeps. Love the teenage years.  And in a this is how pathetic my life is note, with both kids gone I was so excited to be able to vacuum at 8 o'clock this morning!  I think it relates to Buffy's quote! 

I just finished dinner but think I am still hungry so I may have to eat some string cheese. Tonight is the once a month get together with my girlfriends. Last month I had hot cocoa but if I don't eat something more soon I might be tempted to order a cookie or something else decadent. Not good.

QOTD: You guys. I haven't really talked about it much with my IRL friends. Last year my walking partner only talked about her diet and it drove me a little nutso. I don't want to be that person. So I'm keeping mum.

Need to go take the now hard boiled eggs off the burner. Where's Pamela been lately?

Have a great evening/morning!


----------



## keenercam

dumbo_buddy said:


> ************
> 
> toddler boy hair cut was a success. we didn't have to wait too long, thomas got a lollipop, and they were playing a pirated copy of the new cars 2 movie. really the perfect scenario for a decent haircut  i need to get mine done SO badly. i may try for saturday. i haven't gotten my hair highlighted in months and i'm looking awfully raggedy!



So glad Thomas experience was a good one.



pjstevens said:


> YOU!!!!  If it weren't for you, I wouldn't have stuck with working out and I would have never done a Disney race, let alone, both the 1/2 and the full!  It's you my friend!!!!  I'm so very thankful for you!!!  Oh, and I probably would have never found the WISH board.



Patty, you are so sweet, but I swear I was going to say My friend, Patty (pjstevens).  She trained with me for my 2009 Disney Half marathon even though she didnt have one scheduled and was very often the only reason I went to the Y in the mornings to work out.  She is also the only motivation I had many Saturday mornings to get up at 6 a.m. for a long training walk or run.  She has become one of my dearest friends and is certainly one of the most amazing, strong, loyal and sweet people I have ever met in my life.  Love you, my friend!!



SettinSail said:


> WOAH!   That's expensive!  I love watching "House Hunters on HGTV and seeing the different prices around the country. You'd get over 3000 s.f. around here for that much and atleast 1/3 acre.
> 
> I had my easy dinner of bag lettuce, deli meats and light cheese salad.  I also chopped fresh strawberries in too.  Tonight is Cook Out  No milkshake for me though.
> 
> 
> 
> I love this!   I'm going to think about it a little while and decide what I want my challenge to be.  I am thinking 100 days of atleast 30 mins of exercise.  Surely that will make a difference!



Shawn  I saw house hunters for the first time ever last night (I dont watch TV) and they were in Huntsville, AL looking at some gorgeous 1-1.5million dollar homes.  WOW!!!  Your salad sounds delicious.  I think the 100 days of 30 minutes of deliberate activity challenge that John Bingham advocated on facebook starting January 1 of this year was the most wonderful thing.  It didnt matter how tired I was. Id get out a DVD or turn on ONDEMAND to the fitness menu and just do 30 minutes before bed, if I hadnt knocked it out earlier in the day.  It was a great motivator.



Disneywedding2010 said:


> *Hi everyone.. *
> 
> Nothing much to report here. Spending time with my bestie and trying to stay cool from this nasty heat. We're waiting on the A/C people to get here because something is not working properly and the upstairs is hot as hades. This does not make me happy considering I spent an arm and a leg to have 2 A/C units put in, new duct work, and new insulation this time last year. I'm hoping its going to be an easy fix..



Christina  So glad you are enjoying your visit with your friend!  Hope the air conditioning issue got resolved easily and without cost.



jaelless said:


> I only have a few moments online right now, but wanted to say thank you for the welcome. It is very appreciated. I have one more night to work and then I will focus on what you suggested and catch up with this thread.



Have a good night at work. Cant wait to hear more from you tomorrow!  Kids are an awesome motivator. Not only do we want to be able to keep up with them, but we also want to set a good example for them. Kudos to you for recognizing that and joining us on this very worthwhile journey.





BernardandMissBianca said:


> I found an awesome quote today!!!!
> 
> 
> *"In this world, somehow an ordinary life has become synonymous with a meaningless life. And so often we are missing what is truly important because we are on the quest for what is extraordinary. Not understanding that in our ordinary lives, in the ordinary moments of our lives, is really where we can find the most joy. " - Brene Brown
> *



That is fabulous!! Thank you!  I think there is much to be said for living an ordinary live, one day at a time, with kindness toward others and ourselves.  Thank you so much for sharing that!  



dvccruiser76 said:


> Hi everyone, just popping in briefly. DH took the train to NYC this afternoon for training tomorrow so it's just me and DS.
> 
> I miss the Precor. That was my go to piece of machinery when I was a member at Bally's.



I hope you can get a good nights sleep and that you have a productive evening if you have to get some work done. Yes, the Precor was awesome; 278 calories burned in ½ hour with very little incline and muscles are hurting that I havent felt in a while. That is a good thing.  



bellebookworm9 said:


> Glad to hear that Cali is still doing well.  The first time I ever saw a dog with a "cone" around their head, I actually thought he had gotten his head stuck in a lampshade somehow.
> 
> Today was pretty on plan-went a few points over. Today I was with the Life Skills kids, who are older (16-21) and higher functioning. They are my new favorite class. Each student works in the community for 2 hours a day, so I accompanied two of them to Tops (a grocery store) where the bagged for two hours. Now, me standing in a grocery store for that amount of time with pretty much nothing to do naturally led to disaster. I bought a huge cinnamon bun loaded with frosting and then washed it down with a Dr. Pepper. But other than that, been very on plan.
> 
> This afternoon some of the kids and staff went out to play kickball. At first it was the 4 female staff against the 4 male students, plus one male staff as pitcher. I honestly don't remember who won, but it was fun! I was out there for about 45 minutes and when I put that in WW, it told me it was 11 activity points.  Well, then I changed it because we weren't constantly going for all that time, but still 6 points. At one time, it sort of was a game to see how many times I could run between second and third base because the other girls kept kicking fouls.  It's not easy to run in jeans-especially when it's hot out!
> 
> I made the carrot cake today (finally) and am going to frost it momentarily. Will let everyone know tomorrow how it turns out!



Your day sounds so wonderful!!  I work with special Olympics and it is so great to hear about so many of our athletes taking those courses and learning to hold jobs.  Thanks to people like you who help prepare them for those challenges!!    Your kickball game sounds like fun.  The battle with the cinnamon bun & dr. pepper, not so much.  (Id much rather have salty snacks than sweet. LOL!)  Your Moms cake looks delicious! Ill bet she is so touched that you made it for her.  Had to laugh thinking of Cali with a lampshade around her neck!  LOL!  She does look kind of funny:





Though the way she slept last night made me so sad when I saw her this morning. It looks so uncomfortable:





She is my sweet baby!



mikamah said:


> As many have said, all my friends here on Wish have made a big difference in my life with all the support I have received, but when I first read this, I thought of LisaH.  She reached out to me when my mom was diagnosed with lung cancer 2 years ago, and offered an ear to listen, and an endless supply of love and support through that very difficult time, and we became great friends, and I don't know what I would have done without her to vent to, and cry to.  I remember she often reminded me to take care of myself too, or I couldn't take care of the rest of my family. If it wasn't for her pm's I don't know that I would have stuck around here through that tough time, or if I would have found my way back.  I am certain, my weight gain through it would have been much worse.  We also started the c25k at around the same time, though on opposite ends of the country, it was so nice to have her to share the ups and downs with.  She inspired me to think about doing the princess half marathon, and believed in me, even when I had doubts, and it was so wonderful to finally meet her in person that weekend.  I hope our paths will cross again at another disney race.
> 
> Great question, *Cam*.  Glad little Cali is doing ok.  I can't imagine how that cone must feel for the poor little thing.
> 
> I got out of work early and ran/walked 3.4 miles with my friend Karen, and then cut the lawn, went grocery shoppine, and cleaned the house.  It feels so good to be productive.



Kathy- I have gotten to know LisaH a bit over my years here on the WISH boards and I have to agree. She is a very special, generous-spirited person.  I am so glad she found you in your time of need and that you were able to build a wonderful friendship. Im not surprised. You are both very impressive, awesome women!  I am glad you got out for a walk today.  And very glad Michael had a good day at camp.  Thank you for asking about Cali. It seems like this whole thing might be harder on me than her since she is such a trooper and I am such a wimp!


----------



## keenercam

cclovesdis said:


> No, probably not. I don't remember sleeping last night.  I didn't sleep well last night. Oh well, moving on...
> 
> Hoping for a good night's sleep tonight.
> 
> Not a bad day today, not a great day. I was pretty much OP, except for the birthday cake I had tonight. Really, though, I had a much smaller slice than I usually would, so it wasn't great, but it wasn't horrible. It definitely could have been much worse.



Hey, sweetie!! I hope you can get some good sleep tonight. Kudos to you on the reasonable sized piece of birthday cake. That is some great willpower!  



dumbo_buddy said:


> **************
> 
> evening everyone! just signed on to catch up a little but i'm heading into my room soon to do a little relaxing and reading. also, i've eaten probably 800 calories since dinner ended while sitting here watching tv so i need to move away from the food.  DH isn't home yet and that's usually what does me in - when he's away i tend to just funnel food into my mouth. gross.



Glad you recognized the over-desserting issue.   What are you reading? Anything good? I just finished the third book in the "Hunger Games" trilogy. I read all three books in 5 days, I think.  I can't stop thinking about them.  Wow!



my3princes said:


> As many of you know, our son Hunter was diagnosed with a brain tumor over a year and a half ago.  By the grace of God he is 100% tumorfree today.  The day that we received the tumor diagnosis I had clarity for the first time in my life.  What was truly important was family and friends and spending quality time together everything else and I mean everything became unimportant.  I don't sweat the details anymore, I get along with most everyone and let things slide that would have bugged the crap out of me in the past.  I try to enjoy everyday of life and live in the now, not in the distant future.  I know this sounds morbid, but try for a moment to imagine life without one of the most important members of your family, and see if you agree.  Some of you have been through extreme losses and may understand, for other's it may be enlightening.



Deb - I so agree with you.  On January 4, 2005, I wrote "goodbye, I love you" letters to my kids and Howard.  I never thought I'd survive my fourth heart surgery scheduled for the next day.  Since I did, I'd like to think that I've done a little better than average in cherishing the people in my life.  I am so glad I didn't miss all these wonderful moments in their lives.  Even the ordinary has become miraculous to me.  



glss1/2fll said:


> All this talk about kids and characters reminds me when our eldest had just turned 2 and it was Christmastime. We discoverd he could fly: We were walking in a store and the next thing I know DS had leaped straight up and was in my arms. Santa was coming around the corner! It was too funny.  This is also the kid who didn't sleep through the night until his baby brother slept through the night. Yes, over 3 years of interrupted sleep for me. Now he sleeps and sleeps and sleeps. Love the teenage years.  And in a this is how pathetic my life is note, with both kids gone I was so excited to be able to vacuum at 8 o'clock this morning!  I think it relates to Buffy's quote!
> 
> I just finished dinner but think I am still hungry so I may have to eat some string cheese. Tonight is the once a month get together with my girlfriends. Last month I had hot cocoa but if I don't eat something more soon I might be tempted to order a cookie or something else decadent. Not good.
> 
> QOTD: You guys. I haven't really talked about it much with my IRL friends. Last year my walking partner only talked about her diet and it drove me a little nutso. I don't want to be that person. So I'm keeping mum.



Well, you can talk away to us all you want.  We LOVE it and we'll talk right back!   That is a great strategy - string cheese instead of a cookie.  You should be very proud of yourself.


----------



## keenercam

Okay, I might not get back here early tomorrow, so I wanted to post the QOTD for tomorrow now.

QOTD for Wednesday, July 27 (this one is purely for fun):  What is the last screensaver/background that showed up on your computer?  If you can, share the image here.


----------



## my3princes

keenercam said:


> Okay, I might not get back here early tomorrow, so I wanted to post the QOTD for tomorrow now.
> 
> QOTD for Wednesday, July 27 (this one is purely for fun):  What is the last screensaver/background that showed up on your computer?  If you can, share the image here.



Cinderella Castle of course


----------



## JacksLilWench

keenercam said:


> QOTD for Wednesday, July 27 (this one is purely for fun):  What is the last screensaver/background that showed up on your computer?  If you can, share the image here.



A picture my friend took at a local concert we went to.  It was so much fun!

************
I'm baaaaack!  Oh man, that reunion did me in.  I haven't eaten like that in so long, but to be honest, I enjoyed every stinkin' minute of it.  But I am truly afraid to get on a scale.  I don't think I will until Friday morning-that way I have a couple days to drink water like a fish to flush all this junk out of my system!  I am so ready to get back on track, and it starts tomorrow!!  I've lost a lot of ground I need to make up, and I'm really kinda embarrassed about it.  But all I can do at this point is get right back on track.  Just wanted to check in before I go to bed.  I have an early and long day tomorrow!


----------



## my3princes

keenercam said:


> Okay, I might not get back here early tomorrow, so I wanted to post the QOTD for tomorrow now.
> 
> QOTD for Wednesday, July 27 (this one is purely for fun):  What is the last screensaver/background that showed up on your computer?  If you can, share the image here.



Cinderella Castle of course


----------



## pjstevens

keenercam said:


> Okay, I might not get back here early tomorrow, so I wanted to post the QOTD for tomorrow now.
> 
> QOTD for Wednesday, July 27 (this one is purely for fun):  What is the last screensaver/background that showed up on your computer?  If you can, share the image here.



Only because I know I won't get on here in the am, here is my desktop (since I don't have a screensaver running).  Our precious granddaughter, Bella.


----------



## pjstevens

keenercam said:


> Patty, you are so sweet, but I swear I was going to say My friend, Patty (pjstevens).  She trained with me for my 2009 Disney Half marathon even though she didnt have one scheduled and was very often the only reason I went to the Y in the mornings to work out.  She is also the only motivation I had many Saturday mornings to get up at 6 a.m. for a long training walk or run.  She has become one of my dearest friends and is certainly one of the most amazing, strong, loyal and sweet people I have ever met in my life.  Love you, my friend!!



Cam, you always encourage me.  I'm so glad we've got each other to work out with and so blessed with the friendship we have.  Love you too!  You are the only person who has gotten me up at those hours!  Thanks!  Because of you, I'm so much more fit, active, and healthy feeling than I have been in more years than I can count.


----------



## momofdjc

keenercam said:


> Okay, I might not get back here early tomorrow, so I wanted to post the QOTD for tomorrow now.
> 
> QOTD for Wednesday, July 27 (this one is purely for fun):  What is the last screensaver/background that showed up on your computer?  If you can, share the image here.



The background on my computer is a picture of my kids at the pin shoppe in Downtown Disney taken last August.


----------



## my3princes

Good Morning.  My healthy lunch is packed, now if I can not snack when I get home tonight and not indulge at my niece's birthday party tonight I'll be doing well.  At least I feel like my mind is in the right place for the first time in months.

I hope you all have a successful day.  Remember to take time to hug your loved ones


----------



## bellebookworm9

keenercam said:


> Okay, I might not get back here early tomorrow, so I wanted to post the QOTD for tomorrow now.
> 
> QOTD for Wednesday, July 27 (this one is purely for fun):  What is the last screensaver/background that showed up on your computer?  If you can, share the image here.



I have a running slideshow as my background, all Disney of course, comprised of both my own pics and pics from the various photos of the day threads. This is the last one that showed up. I wish I could remember who took it so I could give proper credit, but all I know is that it came from the Disney Photo of the Day thread.


----------



## donac

Good Wednesday morning   I almost said Friday.  

I guess I can't wait until Friday.  Ds leaves on Thursday and dh leaves on Sat and the house will be my own until Sunday when ds comes home.  Ds is going with some friends to a comic convention in Baltimore.  Dh is going hiking with a friend in the Smokey Mountains.  I am settingup my sewing machine in the kitchen and hope to sew for at least 2 or three days straight or more.  It also means a week without painting the house.

Today is mowing a lawn and then painting the back of the house.  The next two days dh will be packing so today is the last day of painting

QOTD Here is the picture on my screen on my laptop.  It was taken on my last trip 2 years ago.  I love TTA and I always ride it at least three times during our trip.  As you can see it was a rainy day.






This one is the one that is usually on my screen at school.  The pelicans outside of the Living Seas always make me  smile.  The kids love these guys.






Have a happy and healthy day.


----------



## mikamah

keenercam said:


> Okay, I might not get back here early tomorrow, so I wanted to post the QOTD for tomorrow now.
> 
> QOTD for Wednesday, July 27 (this one is purely for fun):  What is the last screensaver/background that showed up on your computer?  If you can, share the image here.


I don't know if the link will work from facebook, but I'll try.  This pic was taken the evening of the princess half marathon day.  We had a late lunch in Mexico and then just sipped margaritas and wandered about world showcase.  It's a pic of michael and I with the sunset over the WS lagoon.  





Have a wonderful wednesday!!


----------



## keenercam

JacksLilWench said:


> I'm baaaaack!  Oh man, that reunion did me in.  I haven't eaten like that in so long, but to be honest, I enjoyed every stinkin' minute of it.  But I am truly afraid to get on a scale.  I don't think I will until Friday morning-that way I have a couple days to drink water like a fish to flush all this junk out of my system!  I am so ready to get back on track, and it starts tomorrow!!  I've lost a lot of ground I need to make up, and I'm really kinda embarrassed about it.  But all I can do at this point is get right back on track.  Just wanted to check in before I go to bed.  I have an early and long day tomorrow!



Welcome back!  So glad you had fun.  Definitely give yourself a couple of days of smart eating and lots of water before you weigh in and then send it to Dona and move on.  It's definitely better to get back on track as quickly as possible!

Patty - That picture of Bella is so pretty. She is such a sweet, beautiful little girl. 



momofdjc said:


> The background on my computer is a picture of my kids at the pin shoppe in Downtown Disney taken last August.



What a great picture. Look at all those smiles and I love the bright colors!  Isn't it funny how some of the greatest pix are taken in the retail shops?  I love the Mickey in Trend-D at DTD-- great spot for pix!



my3princes said:


> Good Morning.  My healthy lunch is packed, now if I can not snack when I get home tonight and not indulge at my niece's birthday party tonight I'll be doing well.  At least I feel like my mind is in the right place for the first time in months.
> 
> I hope you all have a successful day.  Remember to take time to hug your loved ones



Deb - I think you are amazing. Thank you for always inspiring me.  Yep, I am up early as well to pack heallthy lunch and snacks.



bellebookworm9 said:


> I have a running slideshow as my background, all Disney of course, comprised of both my own pics and pics from the various photos of the day threads.



That is a great picture! The park is so beautiful at night. Have you ever been in MK for evening extra magic hours?  The view of the castle from the top of BTMRR is amazing!



donac said:


> I am settingup my sewing machine in the kitchen and hope to sew for at least 2 or three days straight or more.  It also means a week without painting the house.



Dona - TTA is one of my favorite attractions, too.   I am looking forward to hearing all about your quiet days alone.  I always love hearing about what you so with those very talented hands.  Had to laugh at the pelicans. Howard and I joke sometimes that something is "Mine! Mine!"

Have a great on-plan day, everyone!  Start with breakfast.  A healthy one.  And come and tell us what you had.  I'm sure we can all use some new ideas.


----------



## SettinSail

keenercam said:


> QOTD for Wednesday, July 27 (this one is purely for fun):  What is the last screensaver/background that showed up on your computer?  If you can, share the image here.



My screensaver is a picture of me and 3 of my best friends from college, taken last Christmas at our annual get together. One of the girls is wearing a huge fur hat on her head which is the gag gift that we keep bringing each year and someone ends up with.

Gretchen, great job on the cake!

Cam, poor Cali looks so pitiful.  I know she and you will be glad when she is cone-free. I've seen that episode of HH in Alabama, I like when they do the high dollar homes!

Buffy, great quote!

Deb, very wise words.  Thanks for sharing.

Hello to everyone else!   Have a great day!   Love seeing all the pictures

Shawn


----------



## keenercam

Kathy- That is a wonderful picture! You both look so happy, and I love how Michael has his hand around your shoulder. Sweet.


----------



## dumbo_buddy

*DONA* ooo i love the TTC one! i especially like it that the picture is on a rainy day. seeing everyone in those panchos with the castle there...it's just so...disney! love it!

*kathy* love the pic of you an michael. it's so sweet. he's such a cute kid (or should i say handsome now that he's a big kid?). and i'm lovin' that medal! woot!

*jackslilwench* glad you enjoyed the reunion. yeah, so the food intake was alot. meh, sometimes you have to live. for me though, i HAVE to get on the scale the next day to assess the damage. if i hold off then i'm less accountable. if i know that, dang, i just ate 4lbs worth of food then most likely the next day i do alot better! 

*our new chinese friend* ni hao! what's up? 

*cam* aw, poor cali. they look so pathetic with those cones, huh? we have had two bulldogs (our first died very suddenly and tragically at 2.5 - awful). when they both were spayed they did NOT have cones! i was really surprised. the vet (a bulldog specialist as it's hard for them to go under anesthesia) told us that bullies can't really reach the area where the stitches are so they don't need them. lol! poor dogs were too fat from the get-go! 

****
morning all! it's is so beautiful out! i'm about to head out for a walk with the kiddo soon! 

last night i took DS with me to look at that house that's for sale in the neighborhood. DH had a late dinner meeting and i didn't have the agent's number to cancel. the house from the outside is kind of icky but the inside isn't bad. still, it needs probably $150k worth of fixing up and they want $460k?? that is insane. oh well, we'll keep our eyes and ears open. a friend of mine in the 'hood is thinking about moving to rockland. her house is pretty nice - two floors (ours is only one) and decent space. we'll see if she puts it up.

QOTD: here's the pic that is my laptop's background. (tewy is a nickname for my son)


----------



## donac

Biggest Loser Week 7 ResultsHere we celebrate our progress and recognize our superstars.

Reminder:
-if anybody knows they will miss weighing in, just PM and let me know and youll be marked excused 

First some stats

MAINTAINERS:
(staying within 2 lbs of their maintain weight is successfully maintaining!)
# of Maintainers Reporting In & Successfully Maintaining:1
Congrats Rose & Mike

LOSERS:
weigh ins----------------------- 22
gains----------------------------7
maintains------------------------4
losses-------------------------- 11
New members--------------------2 (1 new but one who started is restarting)


Biggest Loser Summer Challenge Week 7!
This weeks group loss is 6.45lbs 
For the challenge this week's group has lost 62.45 pounds


Before the weekly superstar list comes the disclaimer. I am human and I make mistakes. If you have any questions please contact me. For your reference this is the magic percentage of weight lost formula - weight loss for the week divided by weight for last week times 100, that gives us the percentage. Now let me test that with my numbers for week 1, click, click, click goes the calculator. Yes, that agrees with the percentage on the magic spreadsheet. (btw if its been more than 1 week between weigh-ins, then the % loss is divided by the number of weeks, to keep everybody on the same basis)

Now let's get to the good stuff. Who were our superstars of the week? This time Ive done a TOP 10 LIST ! That criteria may change from week to week. Hey I'm in charge here and I get paid nothin' to do this so you better take what you can get! (and if theres something you want to know, just ask me!)

The WISH Biggest Loser Summer Challenge Week 3
#10- liesel   .280%
#9- Rose&Mike   .285%
#8- zoesmama03%
#7- JacksLilWench   .51%
#6- dvccruiser   .64%
#5- bellebookworm9   .83%
#4-aldergraynnn.92% 
#3- tggrrstarr   1.21%
#2- pjstevens   1.39%

and now
The WISH Biggest Loser Summer Challenge 

Week 7 Biggest Loser is:
#1- satorifound   1.71%

Quote from Dare2Dream: How is your week going? Are you OP (on program)? Are you exercising? Drinking that water? You know what to do to make the magic happen. Get on the wagon. We are all here to help you on the journey. We can do this one day at a time. One bite at a time.

Have a happy and healthy day!


Congratulations satorifound 

What a great week you had. Keep up the good work. We have a very special clippie reserved for our weekly Biggest Loser. Wear it with pride this week! :

This is our weekly reigning Biggest Loser clippie. We have the large version



or use this
http://photopost.wdwinfo.com/data/500/31040weeklyBLsmall1.jpg
followed by 

or we have a medium version



or use this
http://photopost.wdwinfo.com/data/500/31040weeklyBLmed.jpg
followed by 

and we have a small version



or use
http://photopost.wdwinfo.com/data/500/31040weeklyBLsm.jpg
followed by 

Thanks to ohMom-Molli for these clippies. They were used for a previous BL but we can recycle. Don't they look great!


----------



## lisah0711

Quick post as our plane leaves this morning.  



keenercam said:


> QOTD for Tuesday, July 26:  Looking back on your journey so far, who is the single most influential person who has helped you either get started or stay motivated and what characteristics, actions or words of that person were most helpful to you?



Everyone on the BL challenge thread has made a big difference in my success over the past several years.  Every year when I end the year weighing less than I started I know it was done with all the help and support of my BL friends who stick with me through thick and thin!  So thanks all!  

When I first read this thread the person who came to mind is my friend, Kathy, and her philosophy of NEVER GIVE UP!    She is always there for me and we trained together for the Princess.  I know our paths will cross again someday.  Thank goodness for the Dis or I would never have met her!   

And thanks for all the nice things that you said about me -- you make me .  



keenercam said:


> QOTD for Wednesday, July 27 (this one is purely for fun):  What is the last screensaver/background that showed up on your computer?  If you can, share the image here.



I'll share the screensaver that I have a work which is a scene from The World of Color show at California Adventure (now I have the song "the wonderful world of color!" stuck in my head )






Sorry I am a bit behind on the QOTD archive but I will catch up when I return. 

I will miss all of you!  Keep up the good work!


----------



## lisah0711

*Cam,* bless Cali's little heart.    The "cone of shame" is no fun.  They do have another type of collar -- it's like a cervical collar for humans that is more comfortable for the dog if she has to wear that for a long time.  She sure is a sweetie!


----------



## Rose&Mike

This was in my inbox this morning:
http://www.sparkpeople.com/resource/wellness_articles.asp?id=98
Going through the emotions--why it's worth the trouble.

It was just what I needed to read this morning. I have really felt like I have been treading water this summer--with my nose just barely sticking out of the water. But you know what that's ok. That's what all the hard work was for. It's ok to tread/coast when you need to.

Congrats to all the Losers this week! Thanks to Dona for keeping weights for us!


----------



## keenercam

SettinSail said:


> One of the girls is wearing a huge fur hat on her head which is the gag gift that we keep bringing each year and someone ends up with.



Shawn - What fun!! Those girls sound like fun friends!



dumbo_buddy said:


> ****
> morning all! it's is so beautiful out! i'm about to head out for a walk with the kiddo soon!
> 
> last night i took DS with me to look at that house that's for sale in the neighborhood. DH had a late dinner meeting and i didn't have the agent's number to cancel. the house from the outside is kind of icky but the inside isn't bad. still, it needs probably $150k worth of fixing up and they want $460k?? that is insane. oh well, we'll keep our eyes and ears open. a friend of mine in the 'hood is thinking about moving to rockland. her house is pretty nice - two floors (ours is only one) and decent space. we'll see if she puts it up.



Nancy - The screensaver is cute!  You should tell your friend to let you know when she is thinking of selling and to NOT contact a realtor. If you guys can do a private sale and only have to pay the closing attorneys plus costs and not the real estate commission, it could be a win-win situation for both families.



lisah0711 said:


> *Cam,* bless Cali's little heart.    The "cone of shame" is no fun.  They do have another type of collar -- it's like a cervical collar for humans that is more comfortable for the dog if she has to wear that for a long time.  She sure is a sweetie!



Lisa - Have fun!! You will be sorely missed but the thought of you relaxing, drinking margaritas and shutting out the outside world's noise for a little bit makes a LOT of us very happy for you! 

Dona - Thank you so much for all of your hard work. Having re-started the challenge last week (even though there are only several weeks left), I am really hoping to be among the top losers sometime before the end of the challenge.  



Rose&Mike said:


> This was in my inbox this morning:
> http://www.sparkpeople.com/resource/wellness_articles.asp?id=98
> Going through the emotions--why it's worth the trouble.
> 
> It was just what I needed to read this morning. I have really felt like I have been treading water this summer--with my nose just barely sticking out of the water. But you know what that's ok. That's what all the hard work was for. It's ok to tread/coast when you need to.
> 
> Congrats to all the Losers this week! Thanks to Dona for keeping weights for us!



Rose - Obviously you are a very strong treader because even with all you have going on, you are doing great.  I am looking forward to reading that article at home tonight; emotions play a huge part in this journey for me.

Congratulations to all of our losers!!!   You guys did awesome.  Look at those percentages.  You ROCK!!!  Thank you for inspiring all of us.  And for anyone who didn't lose, kudos to you for "showing up."  That is a huge step in and of itself.


----------



## keenercam

Here is my screensaver at work:






Our kids have the most wonderful relationship, even though they are 5 years apart. They are the best of friends. I think the photo captures their friendship and it makes me smile.

This is the screensaver on my home computer:






And here is the one from my iphone:


----------



## pjstevens

Cam,  LOVE your screen savers!!! 

Lots are wonderful memories for screensavers.  I really do need to update mine (at least work), since I'm more than 30 pounds thinner, I think I need a 'new' photo, but when I look at them, I really do not see any difference (and then get disappointed).

Hope you all have a good day.  I've been bringing my own iced coffee to work this week (thus cheaper and using f/f 1/2 & 1/2 instead of D&D table cream which is sooooo good, but soooo bad)!  It is also saving me a few minutes each day.

Breakfast for me does not change (I'm pathetic) but it works for me.  Years ago, I had lapband surgery so I only do a protein drink in the am.  I can't eat real food as soon as I get up (now a couple hours later that's a different story).  

Hope you all have a great day.  The temps are nicer here with less humidity for a change!! (of course that all goes back to hot and humid tomorrow).


----------



## keenercam

Patty - There are huge differences in how you look.  If you need me to take some photos of your significantly narrowed back end, let me know.  

I had such a weird craving for egg salad the past couple of days.  This morning, I took my normal 3 hard boiled egg whites (more like 2+ since one didn't peel very well and I lost a lot of it down the garbage disposal) plus 1 whole egg and a 10 calorie (no point) packet of fat free miracle whip and made a faux egg salad.  I put it on a toasted english muffin (open face) and had a very point-heavy (7 pointsplus) breakfast.  It was very satisfying and I haven't had to eat my morning fruit to stave off hunger cravings yet.

I use WW etools to track my food and exercise (when I am on-track) and have done that every day since Thursday when I re-started. I also use the three month tracker a dear friend sent me to keep track as I go through the day.  Well, today, I used the "progress reports" feature on etools and found that there are 2 things I am not doing well -- healthy oils and multi-vitamin.  Seeing all those blanks where there should be happy faces was visually dischordant to me.  I am taking a multi-vitamin now and will add my 2 tsp EVOO to my lunch salad.


----------



## glss1/2fll

I am loving everybody's photos! My screensaver changes every few months and it's always a surprise when I see it. DS1 has too much fun some nights while I am sleeping. I'm not technical enough to post it here but last week he changed it to a photo of him driving the cutout car at Chester & Hester Dino-Rama in Animal Kingdom. LOVE IT. It's bright and cheery. 

So in a hooray for me moment...I did my entire run without walking! 3.27 miles according to mapmywalk. I was able to run right through the park I walked through last time, so was very happy. When I got home DH asked me how was my run and I answered, "Excellent!"

I ate a hardboiled egg before I met my girlfriends last night (thus avoiding a cookie!) and then had a grape soda at the cafe. I should have ordered my usual hot cocoa because the soda wasn't very cold and it was a bit of a let down. In a bit I'm going to hit the road and drive an hour to Ikea to dink around then meet my parents and maybe brother for lunch.

Yesterday had something very frustrating happen and I didn't reach for food--I took the dog for a walk! So the night before when I went to get ready for bed I turned on the light switch and the bulb burned out. poof. Well, it was dark so couldn't change it then. Yesterday I went to unscrew it and the thing the bulb screws into felt like it was spinning--I couldn't grab hold of anything because of the way the fixture is designed (our house is 60 years old!), but I got the bulb out. Went to put the new one in and after what felt like much spinning it finally was in. Climbed down and walked over to flip the switch. kerbloom! Sparks everywhere and the entire bulb and socket drop (fortunately onto my bed and not the floor). That was a bit exciting. Sheesh! The part that really got me mad was not finding a flashlight to look up inside the fixture. What on earth have the children done with them all?!!! Oh well. DH thinks he can fix it. I'm not so sure but, being the good wife that I am,  will keep my mouth shut! 

I had a bowl of Life cereal for breakfast. Not very healthy but quite tasty. Don't know what I'll order for lunch, and for dinner DH and I will bake a frozen pizza. I think I have a kind the kids would despise and he and I would love. How's that for a romantic dinner while the kids are gone? 

Have a good day everybody! Drink your water!


----------



## dumbo_buddy

good afternoon! 

DS is snoozing and i decided to get on the computer for some DISing. 45 days til my trip! yay!

for breakfast i had a smoothie that i made of frozen fruit, cottage cheese and fat free milk. and by smoothie i mean a whole blender-full of it! really yummy. i had another one at lunch and a bowl of cream of wheat. i have nothing in my house! i really need to go grocery shopping!

went on a 4 mile walk this morning. i really power-walked hard and managed a 15:47 min/mile. that's crazy to me - in order not to be swept at a disney race you have to maintain a 16 min/mile. it is HARD to walk that fast! granted, i was pushing a carriage but i don't think i'd be able to walk that much faster if i was on my own. i have a new appreciation for marathon walkers!

took DS to the pool club before coming home for lunch. it's really beautiful out!


----------



## keenercam

glss1/2fll said:


> So in a hooray for me moment...I did my entire run without walking! 3.27 miles according to mapmywalk. I was able to run right through the park I walked through last time, so was very happy. When I got home DH asked me how was my run and I answered, "Excellent!"
> 
> I ate a hardboiled egg before I met my girlfriends last night (thus avoiding a cookie!) and then had a grape soda at the cafe. I should have ordered my usual hot cocoa because the soda wasn't very cold and it was a bit of a let down.



Wow!! SO much here to be proud of!  Your run sounds like a huge improvement in such a short period of time.  I'd say you just took a giant leap forward in your abilities. Congratulations!!  Kudos on dealing with your stress with activity rather than food.  That is a huge struggle for me (and others).  And it is great that you only had a soda and not a treat last night, though I'm sorry it was kind of disappointing.



dumbo_buddy said:


> went on a 4 mile walk this morning. i really power-walked hard and managed a 15:47 min/mile. that's crazy to me - in order not to be swept at a disney race you have to maintain a 16 min/mile. it is HARD to walk that fast! granted, i was pushing a carriage but i don't think i'd be able to walk that much faster if i was on my own. i have a new appreciation for marathon walkers!



THIS is why I can get so annoyed when people scoff at the value of my marathon and half-marathon medals because I "only walked" the races.  Frankly, it's just not that easy.  AND I am covering the same 26.2 miles that others are AND I am out in the brutal sun (or whatever the weather conditions are) for 2-3x as long as the fast runners.  It's not easy to do ANYTHING (except sleep, maybe) for 6.5-7 hours.


----------



## trinaweena

Ugh so much going on around here.  My parents kicked my brother out of the house so I expect much drama is going to be happening here tonight.  I will be at class for most of it but still.  Last night we went to see Harry Potter again and I felt like I was getting a little tickle in my throat and sure enough i woke up this morning feeling like poo.

In additiion to that it's crunch time as far as my class goes.  I'm not sure if i posted before but i recived a not so great grade on a quiz and a B on my first paper, neither of which  am happpy with, so I really need to step it up.  This week will be completely devoted to paper writing and working.

I guess that brings me to my question.  I know I'm not going to have time for hitting the gym this week or the trails.  Every hour that I have is being spent at work, school, writing a paper, or sleeping.  I've accepted this as a necessary evil in order to pull up my grade.   Will this be ok though?  That's a whole week without running and im going to try to keep eating healthy (didnt do excellent today, what is about colds that makes you want to eat crap?) but the excersize will be sparse.  Thankfully work is a workout in itself as im constantly walking or runing around but still.

I guess i just need to focus and get through the week.  I'm about half way through with my essay, and who knows I might even finish it before tomorrow and just have to proofread the rest of the week and then I might actually have time for running if im feeling better! I dont think its a good idea to run anyways when i know i'm fighting something off...or is it?  I don't know! I just feel like i want to sleep all the time! At least now i know why!

I hope everyone is having an easier time! Also I did want to share an article I wrote for a new web magazines some friends and i have started.  The reason I wanted to share the article is because a lot of you inspired me to write it.  I was asked to write for the health and fitness section and th article is Titled The Call of the Cupcake: Learning how to make Healthy Habits.  You all were the inspiration for that article, and learning about yours and my own sturggles with developing healthy habits really helped me write that.  So anyways, I though i woudl share it
http://www.witandfancy.com/2011/07/26/the-call-of-the-cupcake/


----------



## Rose&Mike

trinaweena said:


> Ugh so much going on around here.  My parents kicked my brother out of the house so I expect much drama is going to be happening here tonight.  I will be at class for most of it but still.  Last night we went to see Harry Potter again and I felt like I was getting a little tickle in my throat and sure enough i woke up this morning feeling like poo.
> 
> In additiion to that it's crunch time as far as my class goes.  I'm not sure if i posted before but i recived a not so great grade on a quiz and a B on my first paper, neither of which  am happpy with, so I really need to step it up.  This week will be completely devoted to paper writing and working.
> 
> I guess that brings me to my question.  I know I'm not going to have time for hitting the gym this week or the trails.  Every hour that I have is being spent at work, school, writing a paper, or sleeping.  I've accepted this as a necessary evil in order to pull up my grade.   Will this be ok though?  That's a whole week without running and im going to try to keep eating healthy (didnt do excellent today, what is about colds that makes you want to eat crap?) but the excersize will be sparse.  Thankfully work is a workout in itself as im constantly walking or runing around but still.
> 
> I guess i just need to focus and get through the week.  I'm about half way through with my essay, and who knows I might even finish it before tomorrow and just have to proofread the rest of the week and then I might actually have time for running if im feeling better! I dont think its a good idea to run anyways when i know i'm fighting something off...or is it?  I don't know! I just feel like i want to sleep all the time! At least now i know why!
> 
> I hope everyone is having an easier time! Also I did want to share an article I wrote for a new web magazines some friends and i have started.  The reason I wanted to share the article is because a lot of you inspired me to write it.  I was asked to write for the health and fitness section and th article is Titled The Call of the Cupcake: Learning how to make Healthy Habits.  You all were the inspiration for that article, and learning about yours and my own sturggles with developing healthy habits really helped me write that.  So anyways, I though i woudl share it
> http://www.witandfancy.com/2011/07/26/the-call-of-the-cupcake/


 Trina, I'm sorry you are having to deal with all this. I had a lot of family drama growing up and I know how tough it gets. Could you talk to your professor about a day or two extension? I've heard you can workout through a cold but not a fever. But if you are feeling cruddy, getting some extra sleep might serve you better right now. Hang in there. I hope things calm down soon. It really is ok to skip some workouts, the hard part for me has been getting started again. Make a plan for when your paper is done to get in a good workout. It will be something to look forward to when you are feeling less stressed.


----------



## keenercam

I could not have said it better than Rose, Trina.  I really am sorry about the family drama and that you aren't feeling well.


----------



## bellebookworm9

keenercam said:


> Have you ever been in MK for evening extra magic hours?  The view of the castle from the top of BTMRR is amazing!



No, we haven't because we avoid EMH (morning or evening) like the plague! But since we are going to the Halloween Party, we will make it a goal to ride BTMRR at night. 



lisah0711 said:


> I'll share the screensaver that I have a work which is a scene from The World of Color show at California Adventure (now I have the song "the wonderful world of color!" stuck in my head )



I want to visit Disneyland just to see World of Color. I've watched it on youtube and am just mesmerized by it. That picture is beautiful. 



keenercam said:


> And here is the one from my iphone:



Even from looking at the pics in your sig, I absolutely love your dress/jewelry. You have embodied pretty much the look I want for my (far in the distant future) wedding. 



dumbo_buddy said:


> went on a 4 mile walk this morning. i really power-walked hard and managed a 15:47 min/mile. that's crazy to me - in order not to be swept at a disney race you have to maintain a 16 min/mile. it is HARD to walk that fast! granted, i was pushing a carriage but i don't think i'd be able to walk that much faster if i was on my own. i have a new appreciation for marathon walkers!



Wow, that is impressive! Power walking is my normal speed, but I don't know if I'd be able to keep it up for that long!



Rose&Mike said:


> Trina, I'm sorry you are having to deal with all this. I had a lot of family drama growing up and I know how tough it gets. Could you talk to your professor about a day or two extension? I've heard you can workout through a cold but not a fever. But if you are feeling cruddy, getting some extra sleep might serve you better right now. Hang in there. I hope things calm down soon. It really is ok to skip some workouts, the hard part for me has been getting started again. Make a plan for when your paper is done to get in a good workout. It will be something to look forward to when you are feeling less stressed.





keenercam said:


> I could not have said it better than Rose, Trina.  I really am sorry about the family drama and that you aren't feeling well.



Thirding these sentiments. Hope you feel better soon and you are able to pull up your grade.

I am having a rough day eating wise, but I've been drinking plenty of water to balance it out. I think part of the problem is that I'm really tired, and for some reason I tend to eat crap when that happens. I have some homework to do tonight, but I'm taking a nap soon.

The carrot cake was quite good, and I actually cut it up into the 16 slices before we ate any. The frosting is a little thin, but still tasty.

Some good news: 1)The Food & Wine Festival map with menus was released yesterday! So we are planning what booths we want to go to and what we want to eat. 2)We are in the process of booking a night at Old Key West in January when we go down to visit grad schools. It's cheaper to fly in and out of Orlando than Gainesville/Jacksonville/Tampa, and since we have to rent a car anyway, not too much extra hassle. And it seems to be cheaper to stay there for a night (renting DVC points) then to stay a second night in Tampa.  Super excited-it's only $10 more than a value resort, and I'm well on my way to my goal of staying at all the DVC resorts!


----------



## dumbo_buddy

shoo! just went food shopping. brought the food in and put it away and i'm out of breath! is that sad or what???


----------



## dumbo_buddy

oh also, *cam*? when you and howard celebrate your 50th anniversary with another vow renewal at disney, can i come? please? i'm re-reading your vow renewal trip report and it's giving me such warm and fuzzies.  and this is coming from someone who can't stand romantic stuff! but this is so dreamy! i love it


----------



## my3princes

keenercam said:


> Here is my screensaver at work:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our kids have the most wonderful relationship, even though they are 5 years apart. They are the best of friends. I think the photo captures their friendship and it makes me smile.
> 
> This is the screensaver on my home computer:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is the one from my iphone:



I love your family photos.  You have such a beautiful, loving family 



I did very well with my eating today.  We made homemade pizza tonight and I used the reduced fat cresent dough for mine   Went to my niece's party and only had a small sliver of the ice cream cake which is a huge success in my book.  I'm taking it one day at a time.  I also gave my 13 year old a ride on my shoulders tonight so I must have burned a few calories in the process


----------



## pjstevens

trinaweena said:


> In additiion to that it's crunch time as far as my class goes.  I'm not sure if i posted before but i recived a not so great grade on a quiz and a B on my first paper, neither of which  am happpy with, so I really need to step it up.  This week will be completely devoted to paper writing and working.
> 
> http://www.witandfancy.com/2011/07/26/the-call-of-the-cupcake/



Trina, I so understand this.  It's my last week of summer session; one major exam and a journal article review for Psych and then a strong response paper and a research paper (comp) all due Monday!  Oh, and if I get some free time between work and that, I have a couple extra credit things I wanted to do to make up for some points I lost.

Sorry for the family drama, we've got that going on here too and it sucks really bad some days.  

I think if you concentrate on your school work and eating healthy, you'll do ok this week and get back to the exercise next week.


----------



## keenercam

bellebookworm9 said:


> No, we haven't because we avoid EMH (morning or evening) like the plague! But since we are going to the Halloween Party, we will make it a goal to ride BTMRR at night.
> 
> …….
> Even from looking at the pics in your sig, I absolutely love your dress/jewelry. You have embodied pretty much the look I want for my (far in the distant future) wedding.



I understand about avoiding EMH, but the nighttime ones, after all the munchkins have gone back to their resorts to sleep, the MK is pure magic!! I hope you get to experience it someday.  Thank you for your sweet compliments about my “look” for the vow renewal. The only thing that didn’t come together exactly the way I pictured it was my bouquet, but it was beautiful anyway.  How exciting about your January trip.  Yes, you cannot beat the value of OKW points in January.  I have read on the DVC board that some people actually move there for a couple weeks in January and early February!



dumbo_buddy said:


> shoo! just went food shopping. brought the food in and put it away and i'm out of breath! is that sad or what???





dumbo_buddy said:


> oh also, *cam*? when you and howard celebrate your 50th anniversary with another vow renewal at disney, can i come? please? i'm re-reading your vow renewal trip report and it's giving me such warm and fuzzies.  and this is coming from someone who can't stand romantic stuff! but this is so dreamy! i love it



Sure, Nancy! You can come!  And it’s coming up so fast!! Only 23 years to go!!! 



my3princes said:


> I love your family photos.  You have such a beautiful, loving family
> 
> 
> 
> I did very well with my eating today.  We made homemade pizza tonight and I used the reduced fat cresent dough for mine   Went to my niece's party and only had a small sliver of the ice cream cake which is a huge success in my book.  I'm taking it one day at a time.  I also gave my 13 year old a ride on my shoulders tonight so I must have burned a few calories in the process



Thank you, Deb.  I was so grateful during our 15 days of traveling that they get along so well.  Between sitting together on transatlantic flights, sharing hotel rooms and their cabin for 10 nights on the Magic and just being good company for each other in the ports, I could not have been more grateful for the relationship they share.   WOW! You had a great day.  The pizza sounds so delicious. And ice cream cake is very hard to resist.  Great job!! LOVE the idea of you giving your 13 year old a ride on your shoulders. My goodness! You must be so strong! 



pjstevens said:


> Trina, I so understand this.  It's my last week of summer session; one major exam and a journal article review for Psych and then a strong response paper and a research paper (comp) all due Monday!  Oh, and if I get some free time between work and that, I have a couple extra credit things I wanted to do to make up for some points I lost.
> 
> Sorry for the family drama, we've got that going on here too and it sucks really bad some days.
> 
> I think if you concentrate on your school work and eating healthy, you'll do ok this week and get back to the exercise next week.



Patty – I’m sorry about all you have going on.  It will all be over in 5 days, my friend. Just hang in there!

I had another really good day, though I probably ate too much fruit. The cherries are so delicious and sweet right now that I could eat them for 3 meals a day. Not good. I also tried something new at the Y tonight:  the Espresso bike where you go on virtual bike rides.  I did a 2.3 mile ride and a 2.0 mile ride and they were not easy even though they were in the menu for basic/beginner.   That took just over 20 minutes.  Then I did 20 minutes on the elliptical, too.  My first weight watchers weigh in is tomorrow and I am hoping for the best.


----------



## keenercam

Since I have my WW meeting in the morning and my not get here very early, I thought I'd post the question of the day

QOTD for Thursday, July 28:  What is the coolest thing you've ever done?  (i.e., bungee jumping, driving a Ferrarri, appeared on TV, had an at-home water birth, etc.)


----------



## SettinSail

This is totally OT, but I am shocked 

Ever since we moved back at the first of July, DS has been very moody and crabby and to himself and sleeping an unusual amount of time (even for him) and not wanting to do ANYTHING. I thought about waking him up at 1:00 today but he finally got up about 1:10.  And, he went to bed at 11:00 last night!  He just called out to me a few minutes ago that he was going to bed for the night tonight(around 9:45) so he was only up for abut 8 hours today!

Well the last time I really noticed which wasn't very long ago, DS was just a smidge taller than me in bare feet ~ when he got up today, he looked much bigger so I made him stand in the mirror with me and he was a good 3 inches taller AND I was wearing about a 1.5 inch heel at the time.

OMG, is it possible that he has grown that much in a couple of weeks   These teenage years are not or the faint of heart

Shawn


----------



## donac

Good Thursday morning everyone   

Mowed a lawn yesterday morning and we painted a good section of the back of the house yesterday afternoon when it was shady.  We got a late start so we didn't finish.  We are going to try to finish the back today. 

Dh starts packing for his camping trip today.  Ds leaves for Baltimore this morning.  

Had a great session in yoga last night.  I am still struggling with balancing on my left foot.  I will just have to work on it.  




SettinSail said:


> This is totally OT, but I am shocked
> 
> Ever since we moved back at the first of July, DS has been very moody and crabby and to himself and sleeping an unusual amount of time (even for him) and not wanting to do ANYTHING. I thought about waking him up at 1:00 today but he finally got up about 1:10.  And, he went to bed at 11:00 last night!  He just called out to me a few minutes ago that he was going to bed for the night tonight(around 9:45) so he was only up for abut 8 hours today!
> 
> Well the last time I really noticed which wasn't very long ago, DS was just a smidge taller than me in bare feet ~ when he got up today, he looked much bigger so I made him stand in the mirror with me and he was a good 3 inches taller AND I was wearing about a 1.5 inch heel at the time.
> 
> OMG, is it possible that he has grown that much in a couple of weeks   These teenage years are not or the faint of heart
> 
> Shawn



Yes it is possible he has grown that much.  I heard that people grown when they sleep so that may be why he is sleeping so much.  Has he been eating more than usual?  That could be another indication.  He's going back to school in a few weeks so that will limit his chances for sleep.  I would wait a couple of weeks to see what is up.  If he has really grown that much I don't blame him for wanting to sleep. 

For Mother's Day my dh gave me a card with three kids lying on top of a skateboard going down a hill.  The caption from one of the kids is "If this doesn't kill us then mom will"  Inside the caption says "Raising boys is an extreme sport.  Happy Mother's Day"  It is so true.


QOTD A few years ago I decided that I was going to ride the MS 25 mile bike ride.  It was flat lovely course out on Sandy Hook so I didn't have to worry about traffic or hills.  I did the 25 miles and when we finished dh said "I didn't think you could make it"  I also like to think that my  almost 2 years of yoga has been pretty cool.

Have a happy and healthy day.


----------



## bellebookworm9

Good morning! I'm getting back on plan today, starting with breakfast, trying something new. The remains of the greek yogurt from the frosting mixed with raisin bran crunch and blueberries. It's not bad, but I don't care for the consistency of the yogurt too much. 

QOTD: Hmmmm, I don't really do "cool" things. So my answers will be: playing in the state honor band in 8th grade was pretty awesome and also graduating 9th out of 319 in my senior high school class. Both of those rewards took a lot of hard work and dedication and I feel that it paid off.  

Hope everyone has a good on plan day!


----------



## keenercam

SettinSail said:


> OMG, is it possible that he has grown that much in a couple of weeks   These teenage years are not or the faint of heart


Shawn - It is entirely possible that he has grown that much that quickly.  My brother in law grew 10 inches in one year.  He has horrible stretch marks on his legs and abdomen even 15 years later from growing so fast.  I'm sure your food budget is growing proportionately.  



donac said:


> QOTD A few years ago I decided that I was going to ride the MS 25 mile bike ride.  It was flat lovely course out on Sandy Hook so I didn't have to worry about traffic or hills.  I did the 25 miles and when we finished dh said "I didn't think you could make it"  I also like to think that my  almost 2 years of yoga has been pretty cool.



Dona - 25 miles!!!  WOW! I am so impressed!  I was dying after less than 5 last night.  I know how hard it must be.  I also think your yoga is very cool.



bellebookworm9 said:


> Good morning! I'm getting back on plan today, starting with breakfast, trying something new. The remains of the greek yogurt from the frosting mixed with raisin bran crunch and blueberries. It's not bad, but I don't care for the consistency of the yogurt too much.
> 
> QOTD: Hmmmm, I don't really do "cool" things. So my answers will be: playing in the state honor band in 8th grade was pretty awesome and also graduating 9th out of 319 in my senior high school class.



Gretchen - Great job getting back on plan.    Both of your "cool" things are really, really cool.  What instrument did you play?  I played clarinet (competitve marching band) and 3 kinds of bugles (drum and bugle corps) through high school and know how truly "cool" it is to make an honor band.  Congratulations on graduating that high in your class. Very impressive!


----------



## jaelless

keenercam said:


> Since I have my WW meeting in the morning and my not get here very early, I thought I'd post the question of the day
> 
> QOTD for Thursday, July 28:  What is the coolest thing you've ever done?  (i.e., bungee jumping, driving a Ferrarri, appeared on TV, had an at-home water birth, etc.)



hmmmmm that is actually tough question. I don't do anything really cool these days.  I guess I need to get out more. Back when I was 21 my 18 yr old brother and I drove across country by ourselves. That was fun. Oh I remember I did pet a shark once at the aquarium in New Orleans. I was terrified but I did it. Nowadays coolest thing I do is raise my kids by myself. Being a single mom is a scary adventure, especially now that one is teenager and other is toddler.


----------



## dumbo_buddy

afternoon everyone! i had a pretty crappy start to my day but things seem to be perking up a bit. i went on a 4 mile walk to try to clear my head and get fresh air and a new perspective. it sorta worked. if anything i got a nice sweat in  just spend an hour and change down at our beach. the tide was up and the water was really clear. 

my eating hasn't been good but you at least i'm exercising which is WAY more than i can say for my first pregnancy.

i'm making taco salads tonight. going to bake burrito-sized tortillas and hopefully get them in the shape of those taco bowls. we shall see. anyone know if regular drinking glasses can go in the oven safely? 

QOTD: hm, i'd have to think about the coolest thing that i've ever done. i can think of some cool things off the top of my head: i used to eat fire in this little summer circus camp i worked at for a while. i've been bitten by a jaguar. i went to woodstock in '99 (we won't talk too much about what happened there ). i danced with conan o'brien and got his whole band to do the "nancy dance" about 10 years ago.


----------



## keenercam

jaelless said:


> hmmmmm that is actually tough question. I don't do anything really cool these days.  I guess I need to get out more. Back when I was 21 my 18 yr old brother and I drove across country by ourselves. That was fun. Oh I remember I did pet a shark once at the aquarium in New Orleans. I was terrified but I did it. Nowadays coolest thing I do is raise my kids by myself. Being a single mom is a scary adventure, especially now that one is teenager and other is toddler.



Okay, are you serious? You don't think that we'd think driving cross country at age 21 or petting a shark or being a single mom is super cool?  Well, you are wrong, missy.    I am completely impressed!  Oh, and by the way, I just cannot imagine the energy levels to keep up with both a toddler AND a teenager. EEK!!!



dumbo_buddy said:


> QOTD: hm, i'd have to think about the coolest thing that i've ever done. i can think of some cool things off the top of my head: i used to eat fire in this little summer circus camp i worked at for a while. i've been bitten by a jaguar. i went to woodstock in '99 (we won't talk too much about what happened there ). i danced with conan o'brien and got his whole band to do the "nancy dance" about 10 years ago.



Nancy, I am so sorry you had a crappy start to your day. I hope things are looking better now.  Did you call your friend and tell her to let you know if she decides to put her house on the market?  I am going to tell everyone I know that I know someone who has eaten fire, been bitten by a jaguar and danced with Conan O'Brien.  Those are wayyy cool things to have accomplished this early in life.  

I was trying to think of cool things I've done and this is what I've come up with so far:
I snorkeled with stingrays in Grand Cayman and even held one and kissed one!
I had a "fairy tale wedding" after nearly 25 years of marriage and Mickey came to our reception.
I have finished 2 full marathons and many half marathons and did the inaugural Minnie Marathon, the inaugural Disneyland 1/2 marathon and the Tower of Terror 13k.

That's it.  That's all I've got.


----------



## mikamah

keenercam said:


> QOTD for Thursday, July 28:  What is the coolest thing you've ever done?  (i.e., bungee jumping, driving a Ferrarri, appeared on TV, had an at-home water birth, etc.)


I bought my condo at an auction when I was 26.  I chose to become a single mother and had my son.  I ran/walked a half marathon in disney world.  

*Nancy*- any video's around of you and Conan?  I'd love to see the Nancy Dance!!!!

*Trina*- great article you wrote.  It says a lot about me that I drooled over the cupcake pics for a minute too long.  lol.

*Shawn*- That is amazing ds has grown so much, so quickly.  I have heard they sleep more when they are growing. 

*Cam*- Love your family pics.  You have a beautiful family, and it's so nice ds and dd are so close.  I'm in for the 50th anniversary trip too.  I'll be celebrating my 70th birthday that year.  Is it going to be on marathon weekend again?  I'll put in for the time off now.  Oh wait, maybe I'll be retired by then.  Whoo hoo!!   I'm there.  Love your list of cool things!!  You are one cool chick.  Fun question. 

*Dona*- I love the mother's day card.  So true.  Thank you for all your time as weightkeeper. 

We've had a busy week. Busy summer, I guess.  Ds had his first football conditioning clinic last night, and had a blast.  Tonight we have the scouts coming over for a bbq.  There's only 5 boys in our den, so it's not too crazy.  I got out of work at 12, and ds wanted to stay for the rest of camp, so I was free til 4.  I ran/walked 3 miles, and now need to shower, and get some laundry done, and make a pasta salad.  

Have a fabulous day!!  It's almost friday!!! Yay!!!


----------



## SettinSail

Wow, we have some very cool cats on here  I haven't done anything cool!  Atleast nothing very adventurous!  Miss Priss (me) stayed on the boat while DH & DS snorkled with the stingrays in Grand Cayman!
I guess I will say living in Europe for 2 years was the coolest thing I've ever done - it certainly took me way out of my comfort zone

Nancy, sorry you had a bad start to the day but what a great attitude
I looked on YouTube for the Nancy dance but didn't see it

Kathy,  for a few hours to yourself before the onslaught of the Den!  5 boys can seem like 50 sometimes

Cam, thanks for coaching us this week  I've completed 3 days of exercizing, only 97 more to go in my challenge

Gretchen, what awesome accomplishments!

I enjoyed my shopping trip to Trader Joe's yesterday but forgot my list  So far, I am REALLY digging the spicy hummus and pita chips. maybe a little too much  Had a mani/pedi today and only have 52 hours until DH arrives

Shawn


----------



## dumbo_buddy

ok some of you gals need a kick in the butt, "oh, i haven't done anything all that cool...but, i guess coming in top 10 of my class, or being a single parent, or doing a friggin half MARATHON, or living on another CONTINENT are pretty cool." HELLO!!???! those are awesome things to have done! sheesh! i think we all need to work on SELF ESTEEM people!!

heck, i birthed a kid - how cool is THAT? oh, and i'm going back for more knowing full well what giving birth entails! lol! 

ah, no videos of the nancy dance i'm afraid. it all happened before the actual taping of the show. it was the last show of the millenium. conan always comes out before the show to help warm up the audience. here he thought he'd just do some joke with me and move on. not so. he pretended to hit on me and i played along...like alot. it was really funny, especially b/c my boyfriend at the time was with me. anyway, during our fake date he asked me to dance. i think he thought we'd like pretend slow dance or something. well, i can't dance. like, at all. so when i'm at places where dancing is involved i take it to the extreme and do the nancy dance which is some kind of cross between elaine from seinfeld, the sprinkler, the running man, and the hustle. LOL!!!  see, i forgot for a second where i was and just started doing that dance. and conan freaked out! he tried doing it (hilarious) and then he got the whole max weinberg 7 (his band) to get up, stand around me in a circle with their instruments and try to do the nancy dance. one of the funniest moments of my life. 

afterwards conan sent andy (his sidekick) backstage and gave me some flowers that were out in the hallway - lol! they didn't have a big budget for gifts for entertaining audience members i guess. but he wanted to give me something. afterwards, my bf, his roommate and my roommate went out to dinner and people were coming up to us telling us they were in the audience and laughed so hard they cried. haha. i just found out that my mom threw those flowers out last year. they were dried and hanging in their basement. oh well. that's my story. too bad this was all pre-cell phone cameras. it would have been a hoot to show new friends!


----------



## keenercam

mikamah said:


> I bought my condo at an auction when I was 26.  I chose to become a single mother and had my son.  I ran/walked a half marathon in disney world.
> 
> ...
> *Cam*- Love your family pics.  You have a beautiful family, and it's so nice ds and dd are so close.  I'm in for the 50th anniversary trip too.  I'll be celebrating my 70th birthday that year.  Is it going to be on marathon weekend again?  I'll put in for the time off now.  Oh wait, maybe I'll be retired by then.  Whoo hoo!!   I'm there.  Love your list of cool things!!  You are one cool chick.  Fun question.
> 
> ...
> We've had a busy week. Busy summer, I guess.  Ds had his first football conditioning clinic last night, and had a blast.  Tonight we have the scouts coming over for a bbq.  There's only 5 boys in our den, so it's not too crazy.  I got out of work at 12, and ds wanted to stay for the rest of camp, so I was free til 4.  I ran/walked 3 miles, and now need to shower, and get some laundry done, and make a pasta salad.



Kathy - I hadn't realized you became a single mom at such a young age.  I am so impressed with all you do. I LOVE that your son is so involved in so many things and that you are so generous of your time with him.  Not only are you an awesome Mom, but now I know you are very "cool" too.    Great job on getting your miles in. I hope you have fun tonight. I think it is so important to get to know our kids' friends and to host them at our homes.  Oh, and yes! Let's definitely aim for marathon weekend. That worked out so well last time for us.    I'll be 75 by then, so I'm not sure, I may just volunteer for the 1/2 this time rather than actually doing it before the vow renewal.  



SettinSail said:


> I guess I will say living in Europe for 2 years was the coolest thing I've ever done - it certainly took me way out of my comfort zone
> 
> ...
> Cam, thanks for coaching us this week  I've completed 3 days of exercizing, only 97 more to go in my challenge
> 
> I enjoyed my shopping trip to Trader Joe's yesterday but forgot my list



Shawn, Considering how difficult I thought it was to be on vacation in Europe for 2 weeks, I am outrageously impressed that you lived in a non English speaking country for 2 years.  Definitel cool.  

Very cool that you are done 3 days of your 100 day exercise challenge.  Now you have me thinking I really need to do that too.  Okay, you're on.  Let's do this.  I have 3 days in too!  We are almost 5% of the way there!     I need a Trader Joe's fix.  LOL!  Not with Andrew of course.  I guess the Wegman's trip is going to have to hold me for a while; we went a little wild there after a trip to Costco the day before so I probably don't need to shop for a couple weeks.


----------



## keenercam

Nancy - You are a riot! I have such a picture in my head!!!


----------



## jaelless

SettinSail mentioned a challenge, is there one going on? I set a challenge to myself to do 700 minutes of exercise this month and despite being lazy this month I am going to make it as long as I do another 180 minutes or 3 workouts this weekend. I don't think I will fail. Next month I am shooting for 900 minutes.


----------



## keenercam

jaelless said:


> SettinSail mentioned a challenge, is there one going on? I set a challenge to myself to do 700 minutes of exercise this month and despite being lazy this month I am going to make it as long as I do another 180 minutes or 3 workouts this weekend. I don't think I will fail. Next month I am shooting for 900 minutes.



Great job on challenging yourself and seeing your goal in your near future!    Shawn was referring to my suggestion of setting a personal goal of doing something for x number of days. I'd mentioned a 100 day challenge of doing 30 minutes of deliberate activity each day for 100 days and she jumped right on that suggestion.    Since I have done 40, 30 and 40 minutes each of the last 3 days, I am going to jump on the bandwagon and do 100 days in a row.  

Anyone else game?


----------



## bellebookworm9

keenercam said:


> Gretchen - Great job getting back on plan.    Both of your "cool" things are really, really cool.  What instrument did you play?  I played clarinet (competitve marching band) and 3 kinds of bugles (drum and bugle corps) through high school and know how truly "cool" it is to make an honor band.  Congratulations on graduating that high in your class. Very impressive!



I played flute for all the bands that I auditioned for, but I can play piccolo when absolutely necessary (too many years of "Stars and Stripes" in high school ) and alto flute whenever I get the chance. 



dumbo_buddy said:


> QOTD: hm, i'd have to think about the coolest thing that i've ever done. i can think of some cool things off the top of my head: i used to eat fire in this little summer circus camp i worked at for a while. i've been bitten by a jaguar. i went to woodstock in '99 (we won't talk too much about what happened there ). i danced with conan o'brien and got his whole band to do the "nancy dance" about 10 years ago.



You got BIT by a JAGUAR? Story please?! That's certainly not something one hears every day...



dumbo_buddy said:


> ok some of you gals need a kick in the butt, "oh, i haven't done anything all that cool...but, i guess coming in top 10 of my class, or being a single parent, or doing a friggin half MARATHON, or living on another CONTINENT are pretty cool." HELLO!!???! those are awesome things to have done! sheesh! i think we all need to work on SELF ESTEEM people!!



 I know my achievements are cool to me, but to other people I fear they just make me look like a big dork! 

Today has been completely on plan. I've had nothing but water to drink today, and I just need one more bottle for 64 oz. At school, I brought a snack of cheese and crackers, which is what the kids were having too, so that was good. I had some raisins as well. Lunch was a ham and cheese sandwich, cherries, and cucumber slices. I had a slice of carrot cake after school, and a Smart Ones breakfast sandwich for dinner. I still have 4 points left. Didn't have time/energy for exercise today, but I was in a preschool room again, so spent most of the day chasing little ones around. I honestly don't know what the scale is going to say tomorrow!


----------



## tigger813

Hi All,

Just realized that I haven't posted in a couple of days. Kids and stuff at home are keeping me busy! I had a really bad headache most of the day yesterday and Brian was home with me so we went to lunch and then started working on getting the glue off of the walls where we had taken the wallpaper off last year. We have one wall done and I started working on another wall this afternoon.

Today, I completed 1 hour of free step on the Wii while watching TNT's Falling Skies. I ate really well all day. I made homemade mac and cheese for supper. I used skim milk and 50% fat free cheddar cheese. It was SOOOO GOOD! I also had a salad with lite thousand island dressing and purple onions. For lunch I had a protein bar. I had a SKinny Cow ice cream sandwich for dessert. I will be good if I just drink water the rest of the night.

Girls are all of a sudden asking to go to the library but I really don't want to go out tonight. I've got to be out tomorrow night and most of the day on Saturday. 

Tomorrow the girls will go to camp and I will get some more stuff done at the house. It's my last full day without them here. Izzie is on a field trip with camp. 

Time to drink more water and finish up the laundry so the girls can sort it!

TTFN


----------



## tigger813

QOTD: Coolest thing I've ever done was on Brian and my first trip to Disney. We did the Richard Petty Driving Experience ride along! It was so COOL! We've both watched Nascar our whole lives so we were both really excited. We had no plans to do it. We just drove up and decided to do it!

I also played flute through high school and I also played trombone. Ashleigh is now using my old flute that we had overhauled last year. She took this past year off so she could sing in the chorus and next year she can do both again in middle school. We need to start practicing again next week. There have just been too many things going on.

Sorry just trying to catch up on questions...I hope I got in a few answers!

TTFN


----------



## dvccruiser76

bellebookworm9 said:


> I made the carrot cake today (finally) and am going to frost it momentarily. Will let everyone know tomorrow how it turns out!
> 
> ETA: The bits of batter and frosting I tasted were quite good, so hopefully the finished product will be too! Also, there is a reason I am going to school to be an audiologist and not a pastry chef: although the things I make normally taste very good, they always look very messy! I present to you Mom's 54th birthday cake.



Very nice, how did it taste? It looks yummy 



my3princes said:


> As many of you know, our son Hunter was diagnosed with a brain tumor over a year and a half ago.  By the grace of God he is 100% tumorfree today.



It's always so good to hear good news like that about people, especially kids  



keenercam said:


> Though the way she slept last night made me so sad when I saw her this morning. It looks so uncomfortable:



Awww.... though I bet it was more comfortable with her head in the hold there so she could lay flat. How long does she have to wear it?



keenercam said:


> QOTD for Wednesday, July 27 (this one is purely for fun):  What is the last screensaver/background that showed up on your computer?  If you can, share the image here.



At home I have a cool pic I took at Yosemite which shows half dome, El Capitain and bridal vail falls with a rainbow. 

At work, I have a scanned pic of Dylan's school picture this year 



pjstevens said:


> Only because I know I won't get on here in the am, here is my desktop (since I don't have a screensaver running).  Our precious granddaughter, Bella.



Awww she is too cute, she looks so happy too 



momofdjc said:


> The background on my computer is a picture of my kids at the pin shoppe in Downtown Disney taken last August.



Very nice and a good age spread from the looks of it. 



mikamah said:


> I don't know if the link will work from facebook, but I'll try.  This pic was taken the evening of the princess half marathon day.  We had a late lunch in Mexico and then just sipped margaritas and wandered about world showcase.  It's a pic of michael and I with the sunset over the WS lagoon.



Hi Kathy, that's a great picture of you and Michael. Funny, but he looks a lot younger than when I saw him only last month. 



donac said:


> MAINTAINERS:
> (staying within 2 lbs of their maintain weight is successfully maintaining!)
> # of Maintainers Reporting In & Successfully Maintaining:1
> Congrats Rose & Mike
> 
> LOSERS:
> weigh ins----------------------- 22
> gains----------------------------7
> maintains------------------------4
> losses-------------------------- 11
> New members--------------------2 (1 new but one who started is restarting)
> 
> 
> Biggest Loser Summer Challenge Week 7!
> This weeks group loss is 6.45lbs
> For the challenge this week's group has lost 62.45 pounds
> 
> The WISH Biggest Loser Summer Challenge Week 3
> #10- liesel   .280%
> #9- Rose&Mike   .285%
> #8- zoesmama03%
> #7- JacksLilWench   .51%
> #6- dvccruiser   .64%
> #5- bellebookworm9   .83%
> #4-aldergraynnn.92%
> #3- tggrrstarr   1.21%
> #2- pjstevens   1.39%
> 
> and now
> The WISH Biggest Loser Summer Challenge
> 
> Week 7 Biggest Loser is:
> #1- satorifound   1.71%



Great job everyone including satorifound 



keenercam said:


> Here is my screensaver at work:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our kids have the most wonderful relationship, even though they are 5 years apart. They are the best of friends. I think the photo captures their friendship and it makes me smile.
> 
> This is the screensaver on my home computer:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is the one from my iphone:



That's a great picture of your kids. They do look close. Love the cake in the background of your photo too, notice how my eyes focus right on the cake? That was my favorite part of wedding planning 



trinaweena said:


> Ugh so much going on around here.  My parents kicked my brother out of the house so I expect much drama is going to be happening here tonight.  I will be at class for most of it but still.  Last night we went to see Harry Potter again and I felt like I was getting a little tickle in my throat and sure enough i woke up this morning feeling like poo.



Sorry to hear about everything going on at home. Hang in there and take care of you. 



keenercam said:


> QOTD for Thursday, July 28:  What is the coolest thing you've ever done?  (i.e., bungee jumping, driving a Ferrarri, appeared on TV, had an at-home water birth, etc.)



Let's see, I try to be rather well rounded and don't want to miss much in life, so here goes:

I've been on a hot air balloon ride, I've gone skydiving, I've been white water rafting, I owned a 4 wheeler, I've hiked out to see a volcano, I've gone scuba diving with sharks, oh and I've also been diving in the Living Seas Aquariumat Epcot. 

I know, I know, my poor mother  



SettinSail said:


> Well the last time I really noticed which wasn't very long ago, DS was just a smidge taller than me in bare feet ~ when he got up today, he looked much bigger so I made him stand in the mirror with me and he was a good 3 inches taller AND I was wearing about a 1.5 inch heel at the time.
> 
> OMG, is it possible that he has grown that much in a couple of weeks   These teenage years are not or the faint of heart
> 
> Shawn



Wow, that seems like a lot of growth! Teenage boys for ya. 

On a serious not, do you think any of it has to do with being back in the states?



mikamah said:


> I bought my condo at an auction when I was 26.  I chose to become a single mother and had my son.  I ran/walked a half marathon in disney world.
> 
> We've had a busy week. Busy summer, I guess.  Ds had his first football conditioning clinic last night, and had a blast.  Tonight we have the scouts coming over for a bbq.  There's only 5 boys in our den, so it's not too crazy.  I got out of work at 12, and ds wanted to stay for the rest of camp, so I was free til 4.  I ran/walked 3 miles, and now need to shower, and get some laundry done, and make a pasta salad.



That's quite the list of accomplishments. Kudos for all the hard work. 

DH was just talking about DS playing football some day. Do you get worried about him playing? 



dumbo_buddy said:


> ah, no videos of the nancy dance i'm afraid. it all happened before the actual taping of the show. it was the last show of the millenium. conan always comes out before the show to help warm up the audience. here he thought he'd just do some joke with me and move on. not so. he pretended to hit on me and i played along...like alot. it was really funny, especially b/c my boyfriend at the time was with me. anyway, during our fake date he asked me to dance. i think he thought we'd like pretend slow dance or something. well, i can't dance. like, at all. so when i'm at places where dancing is involved i take it to the extreme and do the nancy dance which is some kind of cross between elaine from seinfeld, the sprinkler, the running man, and the hustle. LOL!!!  see, i forgot for a second where i was and just started doing that dance. and conan freaked out! he tried doing it (hilarious) and then he got the whole max weinberg 7 (his band) to get up, stand around me in a circle with their instruments and try to do the nancy dance. one of the funniest moments of my life.
> 
> afterwards conan sent andy (his sidekick) backstage and gave me some flowers that were out in the hallway - lol! they didn't have a big budget for gifts for entertaining audience members i guess. but he wanted to give me something. afterwards, my bf, his roommate and my roommate went out to dinner and people were coming up to us telling us they were in the audience and laughed so hard they cried. haha. i just found out that my mom threw those flowers out last year. they were dried and hanging in their basement. oh well. that's my story. too bad this was all pre-cell phone cameras. it would have been a hoot to show new friends!



That's wild 



tigger813 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Just realized that I haven't posted in a couple of days. Kids and stuff at home are keeping me busy!
> 
> Today, I completed 1 hour of free step on the Wii while watching TNT's Falling Skies.



I hear ya, DH was away so I didn't get a chance to post yesterday and now it's time for Zumba. 

I do the Wii free step too. Is there any way to up it aside from increasing the speed with the plus sign or maxing it out at 30 minutes? Does it ever unlock an advanced version? 


Hello to everyone! Sorry to post and run


----------



## tigger813

dvccruiser-Unfortunately there is nothing else to do to up the free step. I wish it could go faster! The 30 minutes does go by fast if I'm watching something interesting. 

Watching Project Runway now! Excited for this season. They are showing some of the possible contestants which is kind of interesting to see!

I think I might make some popcorn for us to eat. Haven't had any in awhile.

TTFN


----------



## mikamah

dumbo_buddy said:


> ah, no videos of the nancy dance i'm afraid. it all happened before the actual taping of the show. it was the last show of the millenium. conan always comes out before the show to help warm up the audience. here he thought he'd just do some joke with me and move on. not so. he pretended to hit on me and i played along...like alot. it was really funny, especially b/c my boyfriend at the time was with me. anyway, during our fake date he asked me to dance. i think he thought we'd like pretend slow dance or something. well, i can't dance. like, at all. so when i'm at places where dancing is involved i take it to the extreme and do the nancy dance which is some kind of cross between elaine from seinfeld, the sprinkler, the running man, and the hustle. LOL!!!  see, i forgot for a second where i was and just started doing that dance. and conan freaked out! he tried doing it (hilarious) and then he got the whole max weinberg 7 (his band) to get up, stand around me in a circle with their instruments and try to do the nancy dance. one of the funniest moments of my life.


What an awesome memory.  You are too funny, and the life of the party from what it sounds like.  Can't wait to party with ya after Cam's 50th anniversary.  



keenercam said:


> Kathy - I hadn't realized you became a single mom at such a young age.  I am so impressed with all you do. I LOVE that your son is so involved in so many things and that you are so generous of your time with him.  Not only are you an awesome Mom, but now I know you are very "cool" too.    Great job on getting your miles in. I hope you have fun tonight. I think it is so important to get to know our kids' friends and to host them at our homes.  Oh, and yes! Let's definitely aim for marathon weekend. That worked out so well last time for us.    I'll be 75 by then, so I'm not sure, I may just volunteer for the 1/2 this time rather than actually doing it before the vow renewal.


Thanks Cam.  Actually, I was 26 when I bought my condo, 37 when I had michael.  I tried to find mr. right but that didn't happen, so I took a year, the year 2000 to soul search, research, and decide if being a single mom was something I truly wanted to do, and it was.  I was blessed to get pregnant the second time I was inseminated on st Patricks day 2001.  I think my irish father in heaven may have been watching over me.  I do love being a mom, and I agree it's good to get to know the other kids, and be aware.  I'm so lucky michael right now is sharing every thing with me, all the inappropriate things other kids say, his little crushes on the girls.  I so hope that will continue through the teen years.  
I think volunteering at the half is a good idea.  That way we'll have the energy at the reception to learn the Nancy dance.  

I'm listening to the talk about you all challenging yourselves with the exercise, and am going to commit to actually following my training plan for my sept half.  It's 3 days of running, and 2 days cross/train- usually wii fit for me.  I'm going to commit to that for the next 3 weeks before my summer vacation.  I've only been getting about 3 days/ week in this month.  I can do 5 days a week, heck you're all doing 7.


----------



## mikamah

dvccruiser76 said:


> Hi Kathy, that's a great picture of you and Michael. Funny, but he looks a lot younger than when I saw him only last month.


He does, doesn't he.  It's amazing how much he grew this spring, I'd say at least 3 inches, and the buzz cut ages him too.  I tried to talk him out of it this time, but it didn't work.  just want to keep him little a little longer. 





dvccruiser76 said:


> Let's see, I try to be rather well rounded and don't want to miss much in life, so here goes:
> 
> I've been on a hot air balloon ride, I've gone skydiving, I've been white water rafting, I owned a 4 wheeler, I've hiked out to see a volcano, I've gone scuba diving with sharks, oh and I've also been diving in the Living Seas Aquariumat Epcot.


Wow, that's quite the list of accomplishments.  I don't know if I'd be able to jump out of a plane.  Good for you.  Your poor mother is right. lol.  Bet she'll be laughing when Dylan is just like you. 





dvccruiser76 said:


> DH was just talking about DS playing football some day. Do you get worried about him playing?


I try not to be a worrier.  I was a sophomore when a senior football player broke his neck and was paralyzed at the thanksgiving game in Beverly.  I think about that, but I also think he could get hit by a car walking down the street, or fall off his bike, or get in a car crash.  I want him to have fun, and love what he's doing.  My nephew played all 4 year of high school, and we watched many of his games, and michael enjoyed that a lot.  I think you have to live life to the fullest, and try not to let the "what ifs" paralyze you from enjoying all the life has to offer.  I don't want him to be a worrier either, but it seems that the men in our family tend to have more anxiety and worry than the women, so I try not to let michael see me when I am worried or anxious about something.  I'll let you know how it goes when he has his first real game, and some big kid knocks him down.  I may need some valium.


----------



## cclovesdis

Welcome to Healthy Habits!
My name is CC (like see-see) and I will be your Healthy Habits (HH) coach for the Summer 2011 BL Challenge. I big thank you to donac and jenanderson for showing me the ropes.

*Here's How HH Works:* Each week, there will be 2 "things" to do each day. You earn 1 point for each day you do each "thing." So, if you do each "thing" for all 7 days, you earn 14 points. There will also be 2 mini-challenges each week. You earn 1 point for each mini-challenge you complete for a total of 16 possible points each week. At the end of the week, please PM me your total points. Here is an example:

4/7 eating 2 fruits
3/7 drinking 6 8 oz. glasses of water
1/2 mini-challenges completed

I will post the top scores as well as a list of the participants each week on/about Tuesday. You have until Tuesday at 5 PM EST to send me your points. Everyone who participates (regardless of his/her total points) will be entered into the drawing for a prize. It will be something related to the week's HH. You will need to PM me your address so I can send you the prize. If you do not WISH to be entered into the prize drawing, please let me know.

Healthy Habits Week 9

*For All 7 Days:*
1. Drink at least 64 oz. of water per day.
2. Eat a total of 5 servings of fruits and vegetables.

Mini-Challenge 1: Exercise for at least 30 min. at a time at least twice.
Mini-Challenge 2: Do something you have not done recently. *Inspired by Cam's QOTD today, 7/28.*

Feel free to ask any questions! Have a great week!

I will post the results soon. I had to go somewhere after work and then my sister and BIL came over, which was unplanned.


----------



## JacksLilWench

keenercam said:


> QOTD for Thursday, July 28:  What is the coolest thing you've ever done?  (i.e., bungee jumping, driving a Ferrarri, appeared on TV, had an at-home water birth, etc.)



I got to square dance in the parade at Disneyland in 2001   It was so awesome- I was 14, and a Disney FREAK (not much has changed ) It was so amazing, I'm still trying to get the pictures on my computer.  This was a few years before digital so I have to get them scanned somewhere and put on a disk to post.  But it was so so cool.  Every year there's an international square dance convention, and that year it was at the Anaheim Convention Center, right in Disneyland's backyard.  And one day, a whole ton of us loaded up on these tour busses and made the short trek to the backstage entrance to the park, lined up, and strutted out.  So incredible!


----------



## my3princes

QOTD:  I'm a mother of 3 sons.  Somehow I managed to survive those pregnancies which can only be described as pure h e ll.  My doctor said that if I got pregnant again I would die.

I've been scuba diving in Cancun and snorkeling in Cozumel.  We bought our first house at 21.

I'm very handy and crafty and can fix just about anything and I do all of our home improvement projecs. 

I volunteer way to much

I have my motorcycle license and have my own motorcycle (which I haven't ridden in a couple of years as the kids are usually with me)

I have no problem towing our 33 ft camper and Have even towed it using a 30 ft bus as the tow vehicle.

I'm a lifeguard, bartender, waitress, hostess, have a business degree  and I live everyday to the fullest as you never know what tomorrow will bring

We were grand marshalls in MNSSHP parade


----------



## keenercam

bellebookworm9 said:


> I played flute for all the bands that I auditioned for, but I can play piccolo when absolutely necessary (too many years of "Stars and Stripes" in high school ) and alto flute whenever I get the chance.
> 
> 
> Today has been completely on plan. I've had nothing but water to drink today, and I just need one more bottle for 64 oz. At school, I brought a snack of cheese and crackers, which is what the kids were having too, so that was good. I had some raisins as well. Lunch was a ham and cheese sandwich, cherries, and cucumber slices. I had a slice of carrot cake after school, and a Smart Ones breakfast sandwich for dinner. I still have 4 points left. Didn't have time/energy for exercise today, but I was in a preschool room again, so spent most of the day chasing little ones around. I honestly don't know what the scale is going to say tomorrow!



Wow! You did great.  Love to hear about the great meals you planned.  I sometimes do breakfast for dinner and it is always good, I think, to have something quick at hand for a smart fast meal.


Tracey  Glad your headache is better (or at least I hope it is).  Great job on the eating today and that mac & cheese sounds delicious.  Woohoo! Richard Petty. Those cars go fast!  Glad you and Brian got to share that experience.





dvccruiser76 said:


> Awww.... though I bet it was more comfortable with her head in the hold there so she could lay flat. How long does she have to wear it?
> Thanks for asking. She gets her sutures out on August 4 and then should be able to go without the cone.
> 
> That's a great picture of your kids. They do look close. Love the cake in the background of your photo too, notice how my eyes focus right on the cake? That was my favorite part of wedding planning
> 
> Yeah, I was pretty fixated on the cake, too. It was the best dessert I have ever tasted in my life anywhere!
> 
> Let's see, I try to be rather well rounded and don't want to miss much in life, so here goes:
> 
> I've been on a hot air balloon ride, I've gone skydiving, I've been white water rafting, I owned a 4 wheeler, I've hiked out to see a volcano, I've gone scuba diving with sharks, oh and I've also been diving in the Living Seas Aquariumat Epcot.
> 
> I know, I know, my poor mother
> 
> Yes, Id be freaking out if you were my daughter.  You are a brave one, arent you?






mikamah said:


> Thanks Cam.  Actually, I was 26 when I bought my condo, 37 when I had michael.  I tried to find mr. right but that didn't happen, so I took a year, the year 2000 to soul search, research, and decide if being a single mom was something I truly wanted to do, and it was.  I was blessed to get pregnant the second time I was inseminated on st Patricks day 2001.  I think my irish father in heaven may have been watching over me.  I do love being a mom, and I agree it's good to get to know the other kids, and be aware.  I'm so lucky michael right now is sharing every thing with me, all the inappropriate things other kids say, his little crushes on the girls.  I so hope that will continue through the teen years.
> 
> I think volunteering at the half is a good idea.  That way we'll have the energy at the reception to learn the Nancy dance.
> 
> I'm listening to the talk about you all challenging yourselves with the exercise, and am going to commit to actually following my training plan for my sept half.  It's 3 days of running, and 2 days cross/train- usually wii fit for me.  I'm going to commit to that for the next 3 weeks before my summer vacation.  I've only been getting about 3 days/ week in this month.  I can do 5 days a week, heck you're all doing 7.



Well, then I am even more impressed. A lot of women would be so set in their ways and unwilling to share the lives theyve built for themselves by a certain point.  I am already picturing a bunch of us in our 60s and 70s doing the Nancy Dance.  Hysterical!  I cant wait to hear about your training.  By then, I will be hopefully well into my 100 days and looking for some inspiration.

CC  Thank you for doing Healthy Habits for us!!!



JacksLilWench said:


> I got to square dance in the parade at Disneyland in 2001   It was so awesome- I was 14, and a Disney FREAK (not much has changed ) It was so amazing, I'm still trying to get the pictures on my computer.  This was a few years before digital so I have to get them scanned somewhere and put on a disk to post.  But it was so so cool.  Every year there's an international square dance convention, and that year it was at the Anaheim Convention Center, right in Disneyland's backyard.  And one day, a whole ton of us loaded up on these tour busses and made the short trek to the backstage entrance to the park, lined up, and strutted out.  So incredible!



That is so cool and sounds like such fun!!


----------



## keenercam

my3princes said:


> QOTD:  I'm a mother of 3 sons.  Somehow I managed to survive those pregnancies which can only be described as pure h e ll.  My doctor said that if I got pregnant again I would die.
> 
> I've been scuba diving in Cancun and snorkeling in Cozumel.  We bought our first house at 21.
> 
> I'm very handy and crafty and can fix just about anything and I do all of our home improvement projecs.
> 
> I volunteer way to much
> 
> I have my motorcycle license and have my own motorcycle (which I haven't ridden in a couple of years as the kids are usually with me)
> 
> I have no problem towing our 33 ft camper and Have even towed it using a 30 ft bus as the tow vehicle.
> 
> I'm a lifeguard, bartender, waitress, hostess, have a business degree  and I live everyday to the fullest as you never know what tomorrow will bring
> 
> We were grand marshalls in MNSSHP parade



I knew you were a very courageous, strong woman but had no idea how "COOL" you are.  Those are some pretty impressive accomplshments, my friend!


----------



## keenercam

Okay, I am going to say goodnight and go do my 30 minutes of exercise.  Thank you so much for letting me be your coach this week and for sharing such great answers to the QOTDs.  I LOVED the responses to today's, especially.  What amazing, interesting, brave, generous human beings you all are.  Hugs and best WISHes, all!


----------



## Disneywedding2010

QOTD:

Was married and had my first child at 21 and became a widow at 24. 

I'm the first person in my immediate family (mom, dad, brother) who has a Bachelor's Degree

Was the sole survivor of a drunk driving car accident in 2008 that took the life of my husband, daughter, and the drunk driver. 

After everything that happened in 2008, I was still able to start and finish my Bachelor's degree, buy my own home, buy a vehicle, and take care of myself. 

I don't like when people tell me I'm strong. I see it this way, "Its either be strong or wind up in a psych ward."


----------



## trinaweena

I think i've done a lot of cool things...cool to me at least
-swam with dolphins at discovery cove
- artificially inseminated a cow
- owned a pig (RIP Sneakers)
- competed in agility competitions with my dog
- wrote for the biggest LOST fansite online
- helped run one of the biggest Harry Potter fansites
- met a lot of actors, tv writers and producers
- paid off $7000 worth of debt and bought my first car for my 25th bday
- worked with many animals, including wolves and a tiger
- found the motivation to finally start running
- started reading at a college level in 6th grade

I've pet sharks, but they were just little reef sharks. My dream is to go to south africa to swim with the Great whites.  Sharks are my favorite animal!

Well I thought i had finished my essay and then showed it to my teacher last night and he said it was a "good start" UUUUGH. He is seriously so condescending too it annoys me. Just two more weeks!

So yeah havent excersized this week yet but i just gotta get throught the next two weeks...im almost done with this class!


----------



## jaelless

cclovesdis said:


> Welcome to Healthy Habits!
> My name is CC (like see-see) and I will be your Healthy Habits (HH) coach for the Summer 2011 BL Challenge. I big thank you to donac and jenanderson for showing me the ropes.
> 
> *Here's How HH Works:* Each week, there will be 2 "things" to do each day. You earn 1 point for each day you do each "thing." So, if you do each "thing" for all 7 days, you earn 14 points. There will also be 2 mini-challenges each week. You earn 1 point for each mini-challenge you complete for a total of 16 possible points each week. At the end of the week, please PM me your total points. Here is an example:
> 
> 4/7 eating 2 fruits
> 3/7 drinking 6 8 oz. glasses of water
> 1/2 mini-challenges completed
> 
> I will post the top scores as well as a list of the participants each week on/about Tuesday. You have until Tuesday at 5 PM EST to send me your points. Everyone who participates (regardless of his/her total points) will be entered into the drawing for a prize. It will be something related to the week's HH. You will need to PM me your address so I can send you the prize. If you do not WISH to be entered into the prize drawing, please let me know.
> 
> Healthy Habits Week 9
> 
> *For All 7 Days:*
> 1. Drink at least 64 oz. of water per day.
> 2. Eat a total of 5 servings of fruits and vegetables.
> 
> Mini-Challenge 1: Exercise for at least 30 min. at a time at least twice.
> Mini-Challenge 2: Do something you have not done recently. *Inspired by Cam's QOTD today, 7/28.*
> 
> Feel free to ask any questions! Have a great week!
> 
> I will post the results soon. I had to go somewhere after work and then my sister and BIL came over, which was unplanned.



Sorry if this comes across as a silly question, but I am still learning my way around here. Is this the challenge for the upcoming week or this past week?


----------



## jaelless

keenercam said:


> Great job on challenging yourself and seeing your goal in your near future!    Shawn was referring to my suggestion of setting a personal goal of doing something for x number of days. I'd mentioned a 100 day challenge of doing 30 minutes of deliberate activity each day for 100 days and she jumped right on that suggestion.    Since I have done 40, 30 and 40 minutes each of the last 3 days, I am going to jump on the bandwagon and do 100 days in a row.
> 
> Anyone else game?



I'm in since that will help me hit my August goal of 900 minutes if I do just 30 minutes a day.

i love the little smileys


----------



## Disneywedding2010

*Hi everyone!*

I'm getting ready to head to bed (at 1:30am CT time) but wanted to post an update on how things are going.

My best friend is leaving Saturday to head back to Atlanta. Tomorrow Alan and I are going to be making a list of things that we are going to donate. I've found a kidney foundation that I can donate all my clothes too. I need to get online and set up a pick up with them. Then I found another foundation in our area that helps abused women and children and they take donations of larger items (i.e. furniture, electronics, etc). Alan is going to give them a call and figure out what exactly they will take and set up an apt with them to come pick up items. 

I was going to have a garage sale but I have so much other stuff going on I'd rather just donate it and have people come pick it up. I went through stuffed animals last night and today went through a box that had stuff in it from my childhood all the way to high school graduation. My diploma was at the bottom of the box . Alan also said he's going to work on getting the garage organized over the next few days and figure out what we're keeping and what we're getting rid of. 

Well, that's all for now. I'm going to go watch a little tv and then hit the hay. Everyone have a great day!


----------



## buzz5985

I was talking to my DH and he said to me - you sound a little down.  And I explained to him how the QOTD was asking about the cook things that you have done - and I didn't have anything to share.  He told me are you nuts??  Then he started to remind me of the things I have accomplished.  

The first is the wonderful man I decided to marry way back in 1985.  He always been my best friend and champion.  We went to Ireland for our Honeymoon.  I kissed the Blarney Stone - even after I was told all the locals pee on it!!!!!

At the same time - I was one of five woman in the US that was a federal railroad safety inspector.  

On a Princess cruise to Alaska I was lucky enough to take a helicopter to a glacier and get out and walk on it.  Then we took a small gauge railroad along the Klondike trail in Skagway.  

My first car was a Camaro.  My house will be paid for in 14 more months.  When you live in the Boston area - this is a HUGE accomplishment.  

I will be 52 years old in 2 weeks, I currently have 32 years in with the Federal Government, and will be able to retire in 3 years.  But my DS will be a senior in High School, so it may not happen, but it will be a really good feeling to know that I can.  

My son is pretty cool too.  Boy Scout, baseball player, soccer player, lacrosse player (and coaches 1st grade), hockey player, most recently rock climber.  He has decided to play soccer, lacrosse and wants to wrestle in high school.  

Oh and I make all my own bread.  

This was a great exercise in appreciating ones self.  I think as woman, a lot of us lose that focus.  I know I had.  I am so used to having negative thoughts about myself.  

I am leaving on vacation in a couple of weeks.  I always have good intentions of being more active on this board - but I seem to only have time to read.  But when I am away, it's a relaxing vacation no running around to the parks - ok maybe one day, LOL.  I will "participate" more.


----------



## mikamah

Good morning!

Thank you Cc for the healthy habits.  *Jaeless*- they are for the upcoming week, starting today through next thursday.  Any time next friday you can pm your results to CC, and she will tally them during the following week and post results when she has time.  

*Cam*- Thank you for coaching this week and your great qotds.  Love reading all about the cool things people have done.  We have such an amazing group of people.  

*Kristina*- You have an amazing, positive attitude.  

*Buzz*- Having your house almost paid off it awesome!  I kissed the stone too, but didn't know the locals peed on it til after.  I meant to say before, i was so impressed with your son and the rock climbing.    He's a cutie.  

I'm up early and don't need to work til 9, so I'm going to go do some wii fit.  No excuses.  Even though it would be easy to pour a cup of coffee and goof off instead.  Have a fabulous friday everyone!!


----------



## donac

Good Friday morning 

Thanks Cam for being our coach for the last week 

I will be your coach for this week. 




jaelless said:


> Sorry if this comes across as a silly question, but I am still learning my way around here. Is this the challenge for the upcoming week or this past week?



The week 9 HH are for this week starting today. 

Don't forget to send in your weight to  me for this week. 

Question of the Day  If you were in Disney World or Disneyland today what is the one splurge thing you would want to eat?   What would be good to eat to try to stay on track with your weight loss?


My one splurge would be a Mickey Bar or a Dole Whip

My one trick to stay on point would be to order a kids meal for lunch when you are at a counter serve.  I also always ask for a glass of ice water and put it in my water bottle or camelback backpack.

Have happy and healthy day


----------



## mikamah

Welcome Coach Dona!!  Thank you for coaching this week!!



donac said:


> Question of the Day  If you were in Disney World or Disneyland today what is the one splurge thing you would want to eat?   What would be good to eat to try to stay on track with your weight loss?



I would have a mickey bar for sure.  It's my favorite treat, and I have to have at least one every trip.  The trip we took one january was really cold, and I only had one because it never got all soft and melty like it does in the warm weather.  mmmmmm.  
I think it's bad that I dream about the Bavarian cheese cake from Germany. 
Ah, healthy would be fruit.  I often start the day with a fiberone bar or yogurt and fruit when we are there.  Banana's are my favorite.  For our last trip, I packed bananas to save a little money, and they did travel pretty well.  The dole whip I would choose as a healthier option to the mickey bar.  

Now i'm still here and haven't exercised yet.


----------



## dumbo_buddy

thank you to *cam* for coaching us this last week. your encouraging words were helpful to us all! 

and welcome to *coach dona*!!!

nice first QOTD!!! love the disney related ones!! 

wait, i can only pick ONE splurge?? that right there would be a good weight loss technique for me while at WDW. only picking ONE splurge instead of a non-stop splurge. let's see. i suppose it depends on when i'm at WDW. for the cooler months (we like to go in january) my splurge would be a funnel cake from sleepy hollow. and maybe i'd split it with DH...maybe. nothing extra on it like icky congealed fruit - just the powdered sugar. in the hot months...let's see...ooo i got it! THIS!




a sundae from edy's! yum

we are usually pretty good while down at disney - at least until dinner time! we tend to do oatmeal in the room for breakfast and i make pb&j's for lunch and take some crackers and other snacks. then we don't feel as guilty spending money on dinner every night. 


i hope everyone has a great day! it rained last night and i forgot to bring my jogger in. so, even though the rain seems to have stopped, i won't be going for my walk today. i really needed a walk today as my weight is coming on like crazy but oh well. 

today is the first time this whole pregnancy where i've needed some tums. oh boy, here we go. last time i went through bottles and bottles of tums. at least i haven't needed any until now (23 weeks).


----------



## tigger813

HI all,

My walking buddy baled on me so I went down and did the 2 mile WATP and then did Bob Harper's 20 minute strength workout. 

Had to take Izzie to camp as my ride forgot again. It's only a mile down the road so not a big deal. Taking Ash to basketball camp in a minute and then have to drop Brian's cell phone off at work. He forgot it on his night stand. Then I think I'll stop at the Wellness Center to check on things for tonight and then stop by the spa to pick up some business cards and brochures for tonight and tomorrow.

Been sprinkling a bit here this morning. Very humid. I've had my shake and tea and am drinking my water.

Burgers for supper. I need to pick up rolls and some bread today. Hoping to get some more work done on the walls today and some more time on the Wii Fit. I still have 2 episodes of Falling Skies to watch before Sunday and then I will be caught up. 

Time to fun!

TTFN


----------



## keenercam

Good morning, everyone.  Well, Shawn's exercise challenge "forced" (okay, maybe "motivated" is the better word. LOL!) me to exercise last night for 30 minutes.  Howard takes a boot camp class at the Y on Fridays at 6am so I decided last night to ride over with him this morning and exercise while he was in class.  I did ~20 minutes on the espresso bike (2 virtual rides - one through redwood forest and another on a track); ~20 minutes on an ordinary stationary bike and ~20 minutes on the elliptical.  We are going out to dinner tonight so I am glad I got my exercise in early and I also feel like I can splurge a bit tonight if I want.  

Thank you Dona for coaching this week. I know I am going to get so much out of this!  

QOTD:  My WDW splurge is a vanilla cupcake with buttercream icing.  Delicious! If we were at DTD I might instead do a dark chocolate sundae with nuts at Ghirardelli.  My healthy eating options at WDW are fruit. I also prefer the bananas and will often get one at Main Street Bakery while my family eats breakfast sandwiches.

I am so grateful for all of the support and encouragement that everyone shares here.  I had a great first week (started all over at WW last Thursday) and am pleased with everything I did right including staying in my points, drinking plenty of water, eating lots of fruits and veggies instead of other types of munchies, exercised 5 days out of 7 (besides other "activity" like walking at the mall and walking for hours of shopping), lots of lean protein, low fat and fat free dairy.

The things I did not do great on were: multivitamin (0/7) and healthy oils (4/7).  I am going to really work to improve these things.  I bought multi-vitamins this morning and already took one. I am going to try to be more diligent.

I hope everyone has a fabulous, on-plan day.  Remember to send your weigh-ins to Dona (donac)!


----------



## glss1/2fll

Good morning! I went for my run this morning--in slo-mo speed. But heck, now I can cross that off my list. In a bit DH and I are going to pick blueberries. Can't pick too long because I need to get back home. DS2 has promised that I can cut his hair this morning. He has to be at a music rehearsal at 11. DS1 has a baseball game at 2:30 so now I'm trying to figure out what's for dinner. Should do something in the crockpot, but definitely don't feel like it!

Thanks for coaching last week, Cam.

QOTD: just one splurge hmmm At MK this past trip we went to Mrs. Pott's Cupboard and had a brownie sundae (it was a snack credit) so yummy. We also had those humungo cupcakes at HS. To be good, I usually split a counter service meal. Also, I always drink only water. That's why I'm loving the HH because I know that's 7 automatic points for me! 

Better go head to the blueberry patch. Have a great day everybody. Don't forget to send your weight to Dona.


----------



## liesel

OK, here I am catching up (AGAIN!) on this thread and this sentence jumped out at me:




mikamah said:


> We had a late lunch in Mexico and then just sipped margaritas and wandered about world showcase.




I hope Michael enjoyed his margarita!    Beautiful picture and I love your story about how Michael came into your life!


Cam-Thanks so much for coaching this week, you had fantastic questions and I am enjoying seeing everyone's pics and hearing about the cool things they've done, even though I didn't get a chance to participate this week.  I hope your dog is doing well.

Thanks to Dona for coaching this week!  I loved your pictures!  I coach next Friday and the kids are starting school the following Tuesday so I will definitely be around more.

I hope everyone is having a good week.  I still can't seem to get my exercise in with having the kids 24/7, but I am just trying to enjoy the rest of the summer, school will be here soon!

QOTD Thursday:
I had a hard time coming up with cool things at first too.
Coolest vacation experiences:
-hot air balloon ride (that was here in Colorado)
-helicopter ride in Maui
-private tour at Sea World San Antonio-I can't recommend this enough to people!  In the off season the Sea World in San Antonio is only open on the weekends (and close for 2 months).  During the week, you can take a private tour of the backstage animal areas, see them care for the animals, talk with the actual trainers, and feed the dolphins and sea lions without a huge crowd.  It was a blast-there were only 12 of us on the tour and we were the only customers in the park!  It was also very affordable.

Coolest place I've ever lived:
we lived in Hawaii for 6 months-work assignment for DH

Coolest celebrity experience while working as a catering manager:
Hillary Clinton, she was very friendly and gracious and treated us like real people unlike many who I've cooked for (the funniest part was when we offered to feed the Secret Service-she was first lady at the time-and wanted a head count so we would know how much food to bring and they wouldn't tell us!)

Nancy-Count me in for learning that dance!

Trina-very cool list!


----------



## jaelless

Question of the Day If you were in Disney World or Disneyland today what is the one splurge thing you would want to eat? What would be good to eat to try to stay on track with your weight loss?

My splurge was always the chicken parmesan I would get at Pop Century for dinner, it was just right and came with a side ceasar salad. To stay on track and still have fun I would have to say the apples that had Snow White imprinted on them.


----------



## tigger813

QOTD: My splurges are always my Grand Marnier Slushie and my Margarita and my Welsh Dragon at RoseNCrown.

I try to drink lots of water and when we stayed at AKV we loved to split the the chicken Caesar salad at Mara....best EVER!!!!

I have been working for the last 2 hours on getting the glue off of the walls. It's going better than I thought. It's definitely giving me quite the workout! I've been sweating like crazy! I was down about .8 for the week so far. Going to see if I can get a little lower by Monday or at least by Sunday. I think I'll make myself something for lunch now. Got about 2 1/2 hours until I start picking the girls up. Doing chair massage at the Wellness Center tonight for a spa night. Just hope people show up!

Lunch time!

TTFN


----------



## satorifound

I gotta say if I were at Disney today my splurge would be TO splurge.  I am not making my vacation time a time to eat healthy.  That said, I do find myself leaning towards healthier options.  Gonna have a Butterfinger Cupcake, a Dessert Party, thinking about getting an everything including the kitchen sink.  LOL


----------



## momofdjc

donac said:


> Question of the Day  If you were in Disney World or Disneyland today what is the one splurge thing you would want to eat?   What would be good to eat to try to stay on track with your weight loss?



My one splurge thing I would want to eat is probably funnel cake.  My splurges at Disney are ussually of the adult variety.

To stay on track I would if we are on the dining plan is to eat salads at the counter service.  If we are not on the dining plan it would be to have kids meals for counter service.


----------



## dvccruiser76

Okay jumping in quick. We're heading to my inlaws in NH for the weekend. Would rather be  Lisa, do you have any of those tasty margaritas for me? I may need one, or six  



tigger813 said:


> dvccruiser-Unfortunately there is nothing else to do to up the free step. I wish it could go faster! The 30 minutes does go by fast if I'm watching something interesting.



I keep waiting for it to unlock advanced, guess I can stop waiting 



mikamah said:


> He does, doesn't he.  It's amazing how much he grew this spring, I'd say at least 3 inches, and the buzz cut ages him too.  I tried to talk him out of it this time, but it didn't work.  just want to keep him little a little longer.
> *
> Yeah I thought it was a much older picture when I first looked at it. *
> 
> Wow, that's quite the list of accomplishments.  I don't know if I'd be able to jump out of a plane.  Good for you.  Your poor mother is right. lol.  Bet she'll be laughing when Dylan is just like you.
> 
> *
> I know right? *
> 
> I try not to be a worrier.  I was a sophomore when a senior football player broke his neck and was paralyzed at the thanksgiving game in Beverly.  I think about that, but I also think he could get hit by a car walking down the street, or fall off his bike, or get in a car crash.  I want him to have fun, and love what he's doing.  My nephew played all 4 year of high school, and we watched many of his games, and michael enjoyed that a lot.  I think you have to live life to the fullest, and try not to let the "what ifs" paralyze you from enjoying all the life has to offer.  I don't want him to be a worrier either, but it seems that the men in our family tend to have more anxiety and worry than the women, so I try not to let michael see me when I am worried or anxious about something.  I'll let you know how it goes when he has his first real game, and some big kid knocks him down.  I may need some valium.



Maybe we'll walk and watch one of his games. You'll have to send me the schedule some time. Are they local games?



JacksLilWench said:


> I got to square dance in the parade at Disneyland in 2001   It was so awesome- I was 14, and a Disney FREAK (not much has changed ) It was so amazing, I'm still trying to get the pictures on my computer.  This was a few years before digital so I have to get them scanned somewhere and put on a disk to post.  But it was so so cool.  Every year there's an international square dance convention, and that year it was at the Anaheim Convention Center, right in Disneyland's backyard.  And one day, a whole ton of us loaded up on these tour busses and made the short trek to the backstage entrance to the park, lined up, and strutted out.  So incredible!



That sounds pretty darn cool 



my3princes said:


> QOTD:  I'm a mother of 3 sons.  Somehow I managed to survive those pregnancies which can only be described as pure h e ll.  My doctor said that if I got pregnant again I would die.
> 
> I've been scuba diving in Cancun and snorkeling in Cozumel.  We bought our first house at 21.
> 
> I'm very handy and crafty and can fix just about anything and I do all of our home improvement projecs.
> 
> I volunteer way to much
> 
> I have my motorcycle license and have my own motorcycle (which I haven't ridden in a couple of years as the kids are usually with me)
> 
> I have no problem towing our 33 ft camper and Have even towed it using a 30 ft bus as the tow vehicle.
> 
> I'm a lifeguard, bartender, waitress, hostess, have a business degree  and I live everyday to the fullest as you never know what tomorrow will bring
> 
> We were grand marshalls in MNSSHP parade



Wow that is a lot of stuff, good for you. 



Disneywedding2010 said:


> QOTD:
> 
> Was married and had my first child at 21 and became a widow at 24.
> 
> I'm the first person in my immediate family (mom, dad, brother) who has a Bachelor's Degree
> 
> Was the sole survivor of a drunk driving car accident in 2008 that took the life of my husband, daughter, and the drunk driver.
> 
> After everything that happened in 2008, I was still able to start and finish my Bachelor's degree, buy my own home, buy a vehicle, and take care of myself.
> 
> I don't like when people tell me I'm strong. I see it this way, "Its either be strong or wind up in a psych ward."



I give you so much credit  You are a very strong woman indeed!



trinaweena said:


> I think i've done a lot of cool things...cool to me at least
> -swam with dolphins at discovery cove
> - artificially inseminated a cow
> - owned a pig (RIP Sneakers)
> - competed in agility competitions with my dog
> - wrote for the biggest LOST fansite online
> - helped run one of the biggest Harry Potter fansites
> - met a lot of actors, tv writers and producers
> - paid off $7000 worth of debt and bought my first car for my 25th bday
> - worked with many animals, including wolves and a tiger
> - found the motivation to finally start running
> - started reading at a college level in 6th grade
> 
> I've pet sharks, but they were just little reef sharks. My dream is to go to south africa to swim with the Great whites.  Sharks are my favorite animal!
> 
> Well I thought i had finished my essay and then showed it to my teacher last night and he said it was a "good start" UUUUGH. He is seriously so condescending too it annoys me. Just two more weeks!
> 
> So yeah havent excersized this week yet but i just gotta get throught the next two weeks...im almost done with this class!



Discovery Cove is on my list. Have you been diving in Nassua? That's where I did my shark dive. It was amazing. Go through Stuart's Cove, they were great. 



buzz5985 said:


> I was talking to my DH and he said to me - you sound a little down.  And I explained to him how the QOTD was asking about the cook things that you have done - and I didn't have anything to share.  He told me are you nuts??  Then he started to remind me of the things I have accomplished.
> 
> The first is the wonderful man I decided to marry way back in 1985.  He always been my best friend and champion.  We went to Ireland for our Honeymoon.  I kissed the Blarney Stone - even after I was told all the locals pee on it!!!!!
> 
> At the same time - I was one of five woman in the US that was a federal railroad safety inspector.
> 
> On a Princess cruise to Alaska I was lucky enough to take a helicopter to a glacier and get out and walk on it.  Then we took a small gauge railroad along the Klondike trail in Skagway.
> 
> My first car was a Camaro.  My house will be paid for in 14 more months.  When you live in the Boston area - this is a HUGE accomplishment.
> 
> I will be 52 years old in 2 weeks, I currently have 32 years in with the Federal Government, and will be able to retire in 3 years.  But my DS will be a senior in High School, so it may not happen, but it will be a really good feeling to know that I can.
> 
> My son is pretty cool too.  Boy Scout, baseball player, soccer player, lacrosse player (and coaches 1st grade), hockey player, most recently rock climber.  He has decided to play soccer, lacrosse and wants to wrestle in high school.
> 
> Oh and I make all my own bread.
> 
> This was a great exercise in appreciating ones self.  I think as woman, a lot of us lose that focus.  I know I had.  I am so used to having negative thoughts about myself.
> 
> I am leaving on vacation in a couple of weeks.  I always have good intentions of being more active on this board - but I seem to only have time to read.  But when I am away, it's a relaxing vacation no running around to the parks - ok maybe one day, LOL.  I will "participate" more.



See, sometimes you just need a little reminder. That's a lot of cool stuff. 



donac said:


> Question of the Day  If you were in Disney World or Disneyland today what is the one splurge thing you would want to eat?   What would be good to eat to try to stay on track with your weight loss?



I would hit up Karamelle Kutche in Germany for al their tasty Werther's treats since I've never been 



mikamah said:


> I think it's bad that I dream about the Bavarian cheese cake from Germany.



Wait, what is this????? Did you try my banana snack that I wrote the recipe down for? If you love bananas like I do, it reminds me of the Cheesecake Factory Banana Cream cheesecake, but only 3 points plus the banana. 



dumbo_buddy said:


> thank you to *cam* for coaching us this last week. your encouraging words were helpful to us all!
> 
> and welcome to *coach dona*!!!
> 
> nice first QOTD!!! love the disney related ones!!
> 
> wait, i can only pick ONE splurge?? that right there would be a good weight loss technique for me while at WDW. only picking ONE splurge instead of a non-stop splurge. let's see. i suppose it depends on when i'm at WDW. for the cooler months (we like to go in january) my splurge would be a funnel cake from sleepy hollow. and maybe i'd split it with DH...maybe. nothing extra on it like icky congealed fruit - just the powdered sugar. in the hot months...let's see...ooo i got it! THIS!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a sundae from edy's! yum




So darn cute 



Okay we're out of here. Talk to everyone Sunday night. Have great safe healthy happy weekends everyone


----------



## Disneywedding2010

*Question of the Day If you were in Disney World or Disneyland today what is the one splurge thing you would want to eat? What would be good to eat to try to stay on track with your weight loss?*

Mickey Bar!!! It is the only food (other then Ohana's) that I make a point to eat while at Disney World. Oh, and me trying to stay on track at Disney World, lol. Yeah, I've tried before but failed miserably.


----------



## Disneywedding2010

*Afternoon friends!*

Another update:

Our D.R. Horton rep called and I missed the call. I was side tracked doing other things so I told Alan to call and see what was going on. He called me back immediately and told me that our rep had said that they are completely done with finishing touches and he is going to Fed Ex our keys to us!! . He's also going to email me a link to the water and power company so I can get those things hooked up and taken care of. 

Right now I'm in the process of figuring out what bedroom furniture I want for our bedroom in FL. See originally I had bought a queen size bed. Well let's just say Alan and I are pooh sized and a queen size bed is to small. Well, I had a blonde moment and just went and bought a king mattress and boxspring, not a whole new bed. So Alan and a friend "rigged" it to where our king mattress fits on our queen frame. Yes, it works but it makes my bed EXTREMELY high to the point to where I have to use a step stool to get into it. 

So, I'm in the process of figuring out what I want and getting it ordered. Then we can put the other bed upstairs and put the king one in our room. They have a lot of good sales going on right now and I'm impatient and don't want to wait . 

Other then that I'm finishing up training sessions over the next few weeks. We're selling a car next week to Carmax and I'm doing more decluttering. FUN FUN days I tell you.

OH! I forgot the most important part....

*14 DAYS TIL DISNEY!!! *


----------



## dumbo_buddy

*sue* what is this banana treat you speak of?????


----------



## Disneywedding2010

I was upstairs and trying to figure out how to get my stuffed animals that I'm keeping downstairs without having to make several trips. I have the rubbermaid bin sitting in the entry way that they are all going in. Alan's solution: "Just throw them over the side (from upstairs) and they'll land in the entry way" GENIUS!! I didn't have to go up and down the stairs a million times, .


----------



## bellebookworm9

donac said:


> Question of the Day  If you were in Disney World or Disneyland today what is the one splurge thing you would want to eat?   What would be good to eat to try to stay on track with your weight loss?



I'm with Nancy on this one-just having one splurge would be a weight loss tecnhinque. There are so many unhealthy things that I plan to try in October (exactly 10 weeks from today!), but I supposed both the healthy/unhealthy would be a meal at Sunshine Seasons-splurge on the Strawberry Shortcake and get a turkey sandwich or chicken. Another thing that helps is that Mom and I brought our own bottles of water and shared nearly every meal, except at buffets.



dumbo_buddy said:


> for the cooler months (we like to go in january) my splurge would be a funnel cake from sleepy hollow. and maybe i'd split it with DH...maybe. nothing extra on it like icky congealed fruit - just the powdered sugar.



This is definitely on my list to try, while watching the MNSSHP parade. 

Blargh. I'm trying not to think about what I ate today, but let's just say there was a lot of Tim Horton's involved. However, I was down .8 pounds this morning. I'm so close to 10-just another 1.2 to go. If I stay really, really on plan this week, I can do it.

I had a terrible morning. First, I *watched* the cat pee on my bedroom rug. Even as I was yelling at her and prodding her with my foot, she wouldn't move.  Then I left late because I couldn't find my keys or ID. They literally disappeared off the dining room table; then I remembered I had taken them into the living room with me for a minute and found them in there. I decided to take the I-90 to work for the first time because I was talking to someone yesterday who drives from my town and said it's not too bad at 7am. Well, of course, as soon as I got on HUGE traffic jam. The right lane was closed just past the entrance after the one I got on at. So I got right back off at the next exit, and (it's an exit to another highway) was hugely backed up in the other direction, since they couldn't even get ON the thruway. I made it back to my usual route and the traffic was even bad there.  I called Mom to call the office and let them know I might be late, but thankfully I pulled in at 7:55 and work starts at 8. 

But at the end of the day I got a fantastic compliment. A student came in wearing a hat and as he was leaving I noticed he wasn't wearing it. I pointed it out to the teacher and she thanked me for noticing it. Then another aide said, "It's hard to find people like you anymore, who would notice a detail like that."


----------



## my3princes

trinaweena said:


> I think i've done a lot of cool things...cool to me at least
> -swam with dolphins at discovery cove
> - artificially inseminated a cow
> - owned a pig (RIP Sneakers)
> - competed in agility competitions with my dog
> - wrote for the biggest LOST fansite online
> - helped run one of the biggest Harry Potter fansites
> - met a lot of actors, tv writers and producers
> - paid off $7000 worth of debt and bought my first car for my 25th bday
> - worked with many animals, including wolves and a tiger
> - found the motivation to finally start running
> - started reading at a college level in 6th grade
> 
> I've pet sharks, but they were just little reef sharks. My dream is to go to south africa to swim with the Great whites.  Sharks are my favorite animal!
> 
> Well I thought i had finished my essay and then showed it to my teacher last night and he said it was a "good start" UUUUGH. He is seriously so condescending too it annoys me. Just two more weeks!
> 
> So yeah havent excersized this week yet but i just gotta get throught the next two weeks...im almost done with this class!



You must be loving shark week this week on tv


Today's QOTD:  I have a hot fudge sundae on Main Street once each trip.  I also order from the children's menu for myself as the portion size in much more appropriate.  My oldest always orders from the Adult menu and sometimes the little ones do too.



I've not been feeling too well today.  TMI, but I was visited by Aunt Flo a few days late this month and it has been pure h e ll.  I know that I'm probably premenapausal, but if this continues to get worse I will have to talk with my doctor about it as I can't give up a day or two each month to just crawl into bed.  I really need to get us packed for vacation, but lack the motivation needed.


----------



## SettinSail

dvccruiser76 said:


> Did you try my banana snack that I wrote the recipe down for? If you love bananas like I do, it reminds me of the Cheesecake Factory Banana Cream cheesecake, but only 3 points plus the banana.





dumbo_buddy said:


> *sue* what is this banana treat you speak of?????





dvccruiser76 said:


> So, yesterday I had my new favorite snack and it reminded me so much of the banana cream cheesecake from the Cheesecake Factory.
> 
> You mix 1 tbs of fat free whipped cream cheese, one tbs of fluff (both fat free items), then if you have any handy a drop or two of lemon juice and once it's mixed together, you can either dip or cut up pieces of a banana and put it in it. Delish
> 
> I was eating it and all I could think about was the banana cream cheesecake, which I



Nancy, here is what Sue was referring to.  She posted this last week after I mentioned DS & I ate at Cheesecake Factory.  (but we had no cheesecake)

QOTD: We don't go to DW enough to have favs there; have been twice in the past 10 years  My fav treat splurge on a Disney cruise would be brunch at Palo's, yum yum!  I would try to offset the treats by doing some exercise every day, drinking mostly water and cutting back on other portions as much as I can.  My lifestyle has changed to the point where I know now that I can't just have an entire vacation blowout or it will take several weeks to get the extra weight off.  I can have a few treats on vacation but otherwise try to stay active and eat sensibly

Have had a bad day today with several things upsetting me and weighing on my mind.  Trying to remain positive and look at the big picture.  Nobody is dead or hurt.  We will wake up tomorrow with food, shelter, clothing, transportation, money and everything we need to life a happy life. All of the issues will work themselves out with probably no long-term consequences.  One issue may cost us a lot of money but we have done nothing to owe this money and our conscience is clear.

I need a Biergarten and there none near me

Shawn


----------



## tigger813

Gotta get cleaned up to head to the Wellness Center for Spa Night. Hopefully somebody will actually show up! Tomorrow's event should be good. I really wish I didn't have to go out tonight but hopefully I will be home by 8ish. Then I will treat myself to a drink. I broke down and had some chips and spicy dip before having a double burger on a potato roll. I also had a handful of M&Ms this afternoon. I had 10 TJs potstickers with sauce for lunch.  I did 30 minutes of free step this afternoon. I hope to workout sometime tomorrow before going to my event. 

Hoping to go see Harry Potter again this weekend but not sure we can squeeze it in. I won't be home until almost 4 tomorrow and then Sunday we are going to a museum in Cambridge for a Harry Potter scavenger hunt in the morning. Not sure what time we will get back.

Time for some more water. I have cut back to one can of soda a day. I should do well food wise tomorrow. I placed an order for my Herbalife stuff as I'm almost out. I'll have to visit the Wellness Center until it arrives.

Have a great night and I hope everyone has had a good week!

TTFN tigger:


----------



## buzz5985

donac said:


> Question of the Day  If you were in Disney World or Disneyland today what is the one splurge thing you would want to eat?   What would be good to eat to try to stay on track with your weight loss?



I would want to return to Fulton's Crabhouse for my 1 1/2 pound south african lobster stuffed with scallops and shrimp and when the butter person came around with her butter pot and asked if I needed a refill - I would say YES please!!!!

I will have to think further on what would be good to eat.  LOL


----------



## JacksLilWench

donac said:


> Question of the Day  If you were in Disney World or Disneyland today what is the one splurge thing you would want to eat?   What would be good to eat to try to stay on track with your weight loss?



My stay-on-track item would be water and fruit/veggies from the Kid's Menu (a little trick I learned when I wanted desperately to eat something from Wendy's-I just got the kid's portion and it was perfect!)  My splurge would be to ride the bus on over to Goofy's Candy Co and make some fresh chocolate dipped pretzel rods with sprinkles...so tasty


----------



## bellebookworm9

Well, after my bad morning/afternoon of eating, I fixed it this evening. I went to see Harry Potter again (even better the third time around!) and snuck in a granola bar, some raisins, some strawberries, and a liter of water.  I also brought some carrots and ranch dressing which I ate later.


----------



## jaelless

dvccruiser76 said:


> So, yesterday I had my new favorite snack and it reminded me so much of the banana cream cheesecake from the Cheesecake Factory.
> 
> You mix 1 tbs of fat free whipped cream cheese, one tbs of fluff (both fat free items), then if you have any handy a drop or two of lemon juice and once it's mixed together, you can either dip or cut up pieces of a banana and put it in it. Delish
> 
> I was eating it and all I could think about was the banana cream cheesecake, which I



I am going to have to try this. Sounds yummy.

Today I was good, I drank my 64 oz of water, got my 5 servings of fruits & veggies (harder that I thought would be), and took my DD for an hour long walk this evening.


----------



## trinaweena

Im typing this on my nook which takes forever so it will be short and i cant actually do replies but to whoever said i must love shark week i do! Its one of my favorite times of the year haha! 

I did REALLY BAD wiith eating today. Started ok with scrambld eggs and salsa with a side of apples for bkfast, but then a buffalo chicken wrap for lunch and chinese for dinner. Ugh. Ive done really bad this week and saw a huge gain on the scale.  Its my first one this challenge and i was expecting it buf not that big. It was dissapointing. Today TMI i had a pimple in a very uncomfortable placeand it hurt to walk and by the end of the day after walking around at work all day i was CRANKY. I asked boyfriend if we could just get takeout cause i didnt want to do anything.

We ended up watching house hunters international and mad men all night. Ahh the friday night of a young couple with no money.  Tomorrow we are planning to walk the dogs (yay excersize!) And watch more mad men. 


And i made my workout schedule for the month of august. Mmim going to start to try sttrenghth training two nightts a week. I gave myself two off days per week. Ii hope i can stick to it!

Time for bed, gotta be at the library early tomorrow to finish my essay! (Then start another one dear god)


----------



## donac

Good Saturday morning everyone.  

Dh was up at 4:30 to pack his car.  I got up at 5:20 and he was all packed and ready to leave.   I am all alone in the house except for the animals. 

I have to remember yoga this morning.  I missed a session two weeks ago and this is a make up session.  

I want to go grocery shopping today to get some fruits and veggies.  I also have to pick up a lock for my bike.  I also have to check on my cell phone carrier since I think my 2 years are up and I don't know if I have to do anything to continue.

Question of the Day   For the HH points this week the challenge is to eat at least 5 fruits or veggies a day.  How to manage to do this?  What are your favorite fruits and veggies?


Will be back later.

Have a happy and healthy day.


----------



## mikamah

donac said:


> Question of the Day   For the HH points this week the challenge is to eat at least 5 fruits or veggies a day.  How to manage to do this?  What are your favorite fruits and veggies?
> .


I usually have some fruit with breakfast, and pack a fruit to bring with lunch.  I don't always get 5, so that is a challenge.  I'd say I average 3, but when I'm really good, will have 2 fruits for snacks, and vegies with lunch and dinner, so do get 5 or more.  It's  great habit to try and work on.  My favo vegies are zuchini, brocolli, brussel sprouts and corn.  I love vegies roasted in the oven with a little olive oil and salt/pepper, though I haven't done that much this summer. 



liesel said:


> I hope Michael enjoyed his margarita!    Beautiful picture and I love your story about how Michael came into your life!


Thanks. Lisa.  Lol on the margarita.  Michael and my niece did enjoy some kim possible missions while my sil and I enjoyed our margaritas. 



dvccruiser76 said:


> Maybe we'll walk and watch one of his games. You'll have to send me the schedule some time. Are they local games?
> 
> Wait, what is this????? Did you try my banana snack that I wrote the recipe down for? If you love bananas like I do, it reminds me of the Cheesecake Factory Banana Cream cheesecake, but only 3 points plus the banana.


His home games will be at the high school, and the others are local towns, I'm not even sure.  I think Lawrence was the furthest but I heard they have switch leagues, so maybe andove is the furthest.  I'll let you know when the schedule comes out.
Germany's bavarian cheese cake, I don't have a pic on this computer, but it's a light and airy cake on the bottom and top, maybe 1/4 inch thick, and the middle is a light and airy cheese cake, and the top is sprinkled with powdered sugar.  It was to die for.  Thanks for the reminder of your fruit dip.  That sounds great.  Have a great weekend.



Disneywedding2010 said:


> [*14 DAYS TIL DISNEY!!! *






SettinSail said:


> Have had a bad day today with several things upsetting me and weighing on my mind.  Trying to remain positive and look at the big picture.  Nobody is dead or hurt.  We will wake up tomorrow with food, shelter, clothing, transportation, money and everything we need to life a happy life. All of the issues will work themselves out with probably no long-term consequences.  One issue may cost us a lot of money but we have done nothing to owe this money and our conscience is clear.
> 
> I need a Biergarten and there none near me
> 
> Shawn


Sorry for all the stress, and I hope things work out for you.  Is DH home today?   I hope so, and I hope he helps bring some stress relief.  Sometimes you just need to turn your own house into your only little biergarten.  Or Cantina.  depending on your beverage of choice.   Hang in there.

We are heading up to my sisters in Maine this morning.  It's halloween weekend, so I need to go find michael's costume for trick or treat tonight.  I did some watp exercise last night while we watched a movie, and today we always play football and frisbee on the beach.  The campground is right on the lake, and usuallly there's enough room on the beach to play, but again we're usually up there in august, so we'll see.  It's so much busier in  july than august everywhere.  

Have a fabulous weekend everyone!!


----------



## cclovesdis

Morning!

Not sure where the last few days went, but I've been very busy for some reason. I was up at WW yesterday and I was expecting that. Actually, I was expecting an even bigger gain than I had. We had Chinese on Thursday night and while I made good choices, I still had a lot of salt. Today, it's back to Sparkpeople and following WW's Good Health Guidelines. And, lots and lots of water.

My plan for the day is to sort out the basemet. I made really good progress setting it up for a tag sale, but now I'm giving my supplies to a few people. So, that of course means, I am resorting it and getting it 100% ready to be out of my house by Monday. It's not that big of a task.  At the very least, it is excellent exercise. 

QOTD: I try to have a fruit or veggie serving as my mid-morning snack and always have at least one with breakfast. I love blueberries in my pancakes. I make those with whole wheat flour and egg substitute and they taste great. I also love salads, which I find a very easy way to get in multiple veggie servings with almost no effort.

A cool thing I did...there was the semester I took 7 3-credit classes and didn't get a grade below an A-. Everyone thought I was nuts, but that was my best semester at the time, and I also managed to dedicate time to Campus Ministry, be president of a club on campus, and have an on campus job. The next semester I "only" took 6 3-credit classes and do everything else I mentioned, plus I took on a 2nd on campus job. I finished by undergrad career with 150 credits that equaled a B.A., a B.S, 2 teacher certifications, and completion of the Honor's Program. Some people think I didn't have a life, but um, I dedicated hours of my time to on campus jobs, helping in Campus Ministry, leading a club, being an Orientation Leader, and doing other things here and there. I was more than satisfied and that's what counts! 

Have a great day everyone!

CC


----------



## SettinSail

donac said:


> Question of the Day   For the HH points this week the challenge is to eat at least 5 fruits or veggies a day.  How to manage to do this?  What are your favorite fruits and veggies?



This is a huge challenge for me!  I never get enough fruits and veggies.  I am going to be reading closely what everyone answers for this. I typically write out my menus for each week but just the main dish for each meal.  I think I should write out the side dishes/snacks too and make them mostly fruit & veg. Favorite fruit is strawberries and favorite veg is salad!

Enjoy yoga and having the house to yourself!



mikamah said:


> Sorry for all the stress, and I hope things work out for you.  Is DH home today?   I hope so, and I hope he helps bring some stress relief.  Sometimes you just need to turn your own house into your only little biergarten.  Or Cantina.  depending on your beverage of choice.   Hang in there.
> 
> We are heading up to my sisters in Maine this morning.  It's halloween weekend, so I need to go find michael's costume for trick or treat tonight.



Yes, DH lands at 9:00 tonight but he is bringing some of the stress with him!
He was the source of some of the bad news yesterday - just the messenger -we are leaving for the beach in the morning and we just need to discuss it once and let it go.  Some people in life you deal with just try to cheat you and have the means to get away with it and you have to try and keep your morals and integrity and not let them take that too!

What's this about Halloween weekend  Enjoy your trip to Maine!
(still sounds so exotic to me)



cclovesdis said:


> A cool thing I did...there was the semester I took 7 3-credit classes and didn't get a grade below an A-. Everyone thought I was nuts, but that was my best semester at the time, and I also managed to dedicate time to Campus Ministry, be president of a club on campus, and have an on campus job. The next semester I "only" took 6 3-credit classes and do everything else I mentioned, plus I took on a 2nd on campus job. I finished by undergrad career with 150 credits that equaled a B.A., a B.S, 2 teacher certifications, and completion of the Honor's Program. Some people think I didn't have a life, but um, I dedicated hours of my time to on campus jobs, helping in Campus Ministry, leading a club, being an Orientation Leader, and doing other things here and there. I was more than satisfied and that's what counts!



Have you ever heard the old saying "If you want something done, ask the busiest person you know" ?   I find that is so true.  If I have a lot going on, I am so much more productive.  If I don't have much going on, I end up procrastinating on even the few things I have to do

I was way up this morning too after too many carbs and some fluid retention yesterday.  Good thing I turned my weight in to Dona yesterday

Have a great weekend all!

Shawn


----------



## dumbo_buddy

good morning everyone! the sun is shining and i'm about to head out on my own for a nice walk. we'll see if i can manage a little jogging in there too but i'm feeling very HEAVY today so that might not happen. i slept really poorly. the heartburn phase seems to be setting in. 

ate like crap yesterday and way too much sodium. having some issues with self-sabotage. back on board today and just waiting for my iphone to charge so i have enough juice in it to let me track my walk and play music. 

getting my hair done at 11 today. looking forward to just sitting in one place. lol! tomorrow our neighborhood is having a beach BBQ. it's from 12-8 down at our beach which is a block away. burgers and dogs for lunch and dinner is steak and lobster! fancy! it's $30pp and have to bring your own booze. not a bad deal though really, especially if there's lobster involved. the plan is to have lunch down there, bring thomas back for a nap and then go back down. they will be having activities for the kids the whole time. we might have to watch my two cousins (age 11 and 8) b/c my aunt is driving my other cousin to camp and my uncle has to work (FDNY) so that will be fun! 

have a great day everyone! 

QOTD: i really try to get my fruits and veggies in and usually i get some in by choosing a fruit or veg for a snack. i need to do that more often actually since lately i've been eating ice pops full of sugar instead! i need to start buying and eating more apples. they are filling and not too sugary which is just an all around good thing!!


----------



## my3princes

Good Morning.  I'm up and at em early.  Need to run some errand and clean the house today.  It's supposed to be a nice day so i can hopefully get the kids to my parent's pool this afternoon.  It is vacation afterall.


----------



## JacksLilWench

donac said:


> Question of the Day   For the HH points this week the challenge is to eat at least 5 fruits or veggies a day.  How to manage to do this?  What are your favorite fruits and veggies?



I always have fruits and veggies for snacks, too.  It just makes it easier, haha.  The trouble I have is that I like to dip them in something, so I've been trying to either get away from that, or find low-fat alternatives.  I've found hummus works really well for that 

My favorites veggies are ones I grow myself, actually!  This is the first garden I've ever had, and I think I grow a mean cucumber .  As far as fruit, I like just about everything, except bananas.  The texture really freaks me out if it's too mushy.


----------



## jaelless

donac said:


> Good Saturday morning everyone.
> 
> Question of the Day   For the HH points this week the challenge is to eat at least 5 fruits or veggies a day.  How to manage to do this?  What are your favorite fruits and veggies?
> 
> Will be back later.
> 
> Have a happy and healthy day.



This challenge is surprisingly hard. I love fruits and veggies, just don't eat enough of them. Best way to get a few servings in is make a salad, downside to that is dressings. Just need to make better choices in those. I really don't have a favorite, I go through phases where I love this or that at the time then kind of get burned out on them cause ate too much. I have decided I don't like spaghetti squash, tried it and was a fail. Today going to hit local farmer's market and see if can still find green tomatoes. Those are surprisingly good roasted in oven. I want to roast them and then see if can make salsa out of them. It will be experiment, but I like doing those in kitchen.


----------



## tigger813

Morning losers,

Hoping on quickly before heading to today's chair massage event. I gave 5 chair massages last night and gave myself a mini facial. I got a few leads on clients last night. Hoping for much more today as it's 4 hours and at a store. I was up a bit this morning from the chips last night. I had a shake for b'fast and am finishing my tea. Going to take a protein bar with me today for lunch and will probably have a small shake at the event as there will be an Herbalife tent there. I have my bottle of water filled. I made a sign for my chair massage. I hope to come home with a few extra bucks this afternoon. 

Grilled chicken for supper tonight and the leftovers will be used on pizzas tomorrow night. We're heading into Cambridge sometime tomorrow morning for the Harry Potter Scavenger Hunt. Brian wants to seal the deck before we go so not sure what time we will actually leave.

Talked to my mom last night for a bit. My sister had upset her again as usual and she mentioned she thought she needed her medication as she thought she was going to have a seizure. Of course then she wouldn't get off the phone with me to call the nurses. She slept through her therapy session yesterday so hopefully they will do one today. I finally convinced her that we would talk tomorrow and that she needed to call the nurse. I'm feeling guilty about not being there to help. My brother and I are in disagreement with my sister about something at the moment so she appears to be mad at both of us. My brother's been away so he may have missed her call. I can't deal with my sister when she is in a pissy mood and I've got enough of my own issues to deal with right now!

Well, I need to go change for the day. I'm sweating already, probably from the tea, so I hope it's cool in the store.

TTFN


----------



## dumbo_buddy

*shawn* thanks for posting sue's recipe for me. that looks like a really good treat. only problem is that would mean i'd need to buy a jar of fluff. and that just is NOT a good thing for me to have in the house! hahaha. too bad they can't just sell me a couple tablespoons of it 

***
just in from a nice workout. i forgot to bring water which was bad but still i did pretty good. wound up doing 5 miles in just over an hour. i walked half a mile then ran a full mile, walked another 3/10 then ran a mile, then walked another .3 or .4 then ran one more mile before walking the rest to get to 5 miles. i got a look from this guy that i see almost everyday working out down at the college too. i'm usually behind a stroller so it's been a while since he's seen me with nothing in front of me. he definitely did a double take at the small soccer ball i'm baking under my shirt. pretty funny. 

i thought of more answer to the QOTD: i've been making herbalife shakes in the mornings and make them with a TON of frozen fruit. sure, i shouldn't be filling a whole blender with fruit but i tell myself that it's better than eating a bacon egg and cheese from the deli which is what i really want!!!


----------



## bellebookworm9

donac said:


> Question of the Day   For the HH points this week the challenge is to eat at least 5 fruits or veggies a day.  How to manage to do this?  What are your favorite fruits and veggies?



I normally try to take one serving of each for lunch, have one for a snack, and then have the rest at dinner. Yesterday I think I did manage 5: strawberries, raisins, carrots for dinner, and the tomato and lettuce on my BLT. 

I love watermelon, cantaloupe, grapes, strawberries, blueberries, and bananas. For veggies, I enjoy cucumbers, carrots (with a bit of ranch dressing), salad (with a bit of dressing), and celery (with peanut butter). 



cclovesdis said:


> A cool thing I did...there was the semester I took 7 3-credit classes and didn't get a grade below an A-. Everyone thought I was nuts, but that was my best semester at the time, and I also managed to dedicate time to Campus Ministry, be president of a club on campus, and have an on campus job. The next semester I "only" took 6 3-credit classes and do everything else I mentioned, plus I took on a 2nd on campus job. I finished by undergrad career with 150 credits that equaled a B.A., a B.S, 2 teacher certifications, and completion of the Honor's Program. Some people think I didn't have a life, but um, I dedicated hours of my time to on campus jobs, helping in Campus Ministry, leading a club, being an Orientation Leader, and doing other things here and there. I was more than satisfied and that's what counts!



Wow! That is really impressive! Last fall I took 18 credits: one 4 credit (a required humanities course-so hard!), four 3 credit (all for my major), and two 1 credits (flute lessons and wind ensemble). It was crazy. I also worked a part time job on campus, but wasn't involved in too much else. Last year was the first time in my life I ever truly had friends, so I made sure to spend time with them. I think the lowest grade I got that semester was a B. But since then, I've been able to take it easy, and will still graduate a year early, thanks to all the AP classes I took in high school. 



dumbo_buddy said:


> i thought of more answer to the QOTD: i've been making herbalife shakes in the mornings and make them with a TON of frozen fruit. sure, i shouldn't be filling a whole blender with fruit but i* tell myself that it's better than eating a bacon egg and cheese from the deli which is what i really want!!!*



Doesn't Weight Watchers have a breakfast sandwich like that? It's not the same as fresh from the deli, but probably healthier! I'm about to go have the egg and cheese one right now.


----------



## keenercam

Good morning, everyone!  I just have a minute but I wanted to thank those doing the exercise challenge with me.  It is really helping me stay on track. When I might have moved my long training session to tomorrow I figured I had to exercise anyway, so I might as well get that out of the way.  Worked out well.  I did 8.21 miles. It took way too long compared to what I was able to do pre-injury, but I racked up the activity points and don't have to fit in exercise again today.

Have a great day, everyone!


----------



## trinaweena

I know I need to eat something right now but I don't feel like ANYTHING.  We have practically no food in the house, and a sandwhich or something might be pretty tasty but like i said we have no food.  I may just end up getting a grilled chicken snack wrap from McDonalds on my way to my one hour of work.

Im quite annoyed im still going in on my days off to teach this class.  Hald the time no one shows up, and we are down to one dog.  I called her thurs and fri to see if she wanted to finish up with another class and she never returned my calls. This morning my boss texted to tell me she was in fact coming in for class today.  Ugh. I understand she paid for the class but half the time she doesnt show up and expects me to do make ups for her. I'm sorry, this is my day off, if you want a make up fine, but you cant miss class every other week and expect make ups.  I just want to grab her and shake her and go "THIS IS MY DAY OFF! IF YOURE NOT GOING TO SHOW UP ON A REGULAR BASIS STOP WASTING MY TIME!" Ugh, the six week class that toook 8 weeks to finish.

Customer service is great isn't it?

So i woke up and planned to go to the library but didn't feel like getting dressed so i tried to finish my paper at home.  Success! Besides proofreading which my mom does for me! 2 down, one to go! Now Im just having some coffee before i have to go in. It is gorgeous out and we are planning on taking the dogs hiking after work.  I'm excited.

QOTD
I dont eat enough fruits and veggies which is odd cause i love them.  I have trouble finding fruits i like besides strawberries, rasberries, and grapes. Veggies is just something my mother doesn't buy ever. Although she is getting better.  If i wasnt broke i would go to the store and get my own haha!


----------



## glss1/2fll

SettinSail said:


> Have you ever heard the old saying "If you want something done, ask the busiest person you know" ?   I find that is so true.  If I have a lot going on, I am so much more productive.  If I don't have much going on, I end up procrastinating on even the few things I have to do



That is so my life. The bad news is I've noticed it in my eldest, as well. I joke that he feels he performs better under pressure so procastinates to create pressure. It's funny about other people, but not so funny that that is my life! 

QOTD: It's really hard. DH said, "just throw some berries on your cereal in the morning and you're off to a good start." Well, yes, dear, but when I choose a cereal it's loaded with sugar and doesn't need anything else!  So, for favorites, I like bananas, strawberries, watermelon and veggies: broccoli, corn, peas, carrots. Another problem for me is the timing of this challenge: it is the very end of the month and we have pretty much used up the grocery allotment. Ya gotta love once a month paydays. I would love to run out and buy fresh stuff, but hope to wait until Monday.

Need to go start the day. It's been lovely to have nothing on the schedule until 5 PM tonight (DS1's baseball game). If they lose he's done and if they win then tomorrow he's done. I have one excited boy on my hands! DS2 just needs to make sure he practices his flute so he knows all the pieces he's playing tomorrow for the church music group he's joined. He missed their rehearsal because he was camping with the youth group. Rehearsed yesterday with just the music director. This is a group of adults (super talented ones) so I really want him to do well. I seem to be the only one worried about his ability! And that only to myself. Everybody else tells me to relax; if anybody can do it your kiddo can. Guess I'm just too much of a mom! 

Have a great day everybody! Drink that water and eat those fruits and veggies.


----------



## my3princes

I spent way too much time shopping today.  All that I wanted was a navy blue tank top and apparently they aren't making any plain simple navy blue tank tops   I settle for a bit lighter shade and hope that it works with my outfit.  Oh well, needed to get it packed.  I bought lots of fruit for snacks in the camper too


----------



## Disneywedding2010

I had a really hard time last night. School starts in Texas in the next few weeks and my emotions hit me like a tsunami last night. There are events you look foward to as a parent and taking your child to her first day of kindergarten is one of them. I would be school supply and clothes shopping right now. I would be getting ready to meet her new teacher in a few weeks. I'd be stressing over whether the Navy would be letting her daddy be there on her first day of school. All of these things you get to look forward to as a parent and I don't get that chance thanks to a dumb drunk driver. 

I had an emotional night and spent a good amount of time sitting in my dark closet bawling my eyes out. I haven't cried that hard in I don't know how long... the funeral maybe? It was one of those nights where I felt the drunk got off to easy. Yes, she died but for a split second last night I wished she was sitting in a dark dreary jail cell having to live with the fact that she took my family from me. 

Other then the emotional evening we were able to get something accomplished. I was freaking because I couldn't even find a donation place or foundation that would take all of the things I wanted to donate. We're downsizing drastically and I don't have the patience to sell everything. I just want to give it away, heck I was having a hard time even doing that.

Then one of the places that Alan talked to said "Try the salvation army". Wow, I hadn't even thought of that. So, I looked up a number for them and Alan called to find out what they would and would not take. They said they would take EVERYTHING! So we have an apt set for August 9th for them to come get the furniture and all of the clothes. You have no idea how much this one thing is a HUGE relief. 

Well, have to cut this short. My best friend just pulled up so we're going to go grab some lunch and then take my friend Tanika to the airport so she can head home.


----------



## tigger813

Home from an unsuccessful day. I gave one chair massage and that was to my Herbalife friend. Oh well, I got some fresh air and didn't sit on the couch eating a bunch of crap! I may have gotten a few appointments out of it so that was the real point.

Going to go marinate the chicken in something and then start the grill. I think I will make myself a drink too. I earned it and am way under calorie wise today since I had a shake for breakfast and some small cups of shake and a protein bar for lunch. Need some more water too!

Ash is at a friend's and should be heading home now.

It was about 90 degrees today. It was quite breezy which made it tolerable!

Time for that drink now!

TTFN


----------



## dumbo_buddy

Disneywedding2010 said:


> I had a really hard time last night. School starts in Texas in the next few weeks and my emotions hit me like a tsunami last night. There are events you look foward to as a parent and taking your child to her first day of kindergarten is one of them. I would be school supply and clothes shopping right now. I would be getting ready to meet her new teacher in a few weeks. I'd be stressing over whether the Navy would be letting her daddy be there on her first day of school. All of these things you get to look forward to as a parent and I don't get that chance thanks to a dumb drunk driver.
> 
> I had an emotional night and spent a good amount of time sitting in my dark closet bawling my eyes out. I haven't cried that hard in I don't know how long... the funeral maybe? It was one of those nights where I felt the drunk got off to easy. Yes, she died but for a split second last night I wished she was sitting in a dark dreary jail cell having to live with the fact that she took my family from me.
> 
> Other then the emotional evening we were able to get something accomplished. I was freaking because I couldn't even find a donation place or foundation that would take all of the things I wanted to donate. We're downsizing drastically and I don't have the patience to sell everything. I just want to give it away, heck I was having a hard time even doing that.
> 
> Then one of the places that Alan talked to said "Try the salvation army". Wow, I hadn't even thought of that. So, I looked up a number for them and Alan called to find out what they would and would not take. They said they would take EVERYTHING! So we have an apt set for August 9th for them to come get the furniture and all of the clothes. You have no idea how much this one thing is a HUGE relief.
> 
> Well, have to cut this short. My best friend just pulled up so we're going to go grab some lunch and then take my friend Tanika to the airport so she can head home.





i just can't imagine. it's not fair. and it's not something to just easily get over. i think crying in the closet was completely acceptable. 

glad the salvation army is picking up the donations for you. that IS a relief and i'm sure they'll be happy with all the stuff and someone who needs it will appreciate it too!


----------



## glss1/2fll

Disneywedding2010 said:


> I had a really hard time last night. School starts in Texas in the next few weeks and my emotions hit me like a tsunami last night. There are events you look foward to as a parent and taking your child to her first day of kindergarten is one of them. I would be school supply and clothes shopping right now. I would be getting ready to meet her new teacher in a few weeks. I'd be stressing over whether the Navy would be letting her daddy be there on her first day of school. All of these things you get to look forward to as a parent and I don't get that chance thanks to a dumb drunk driver.
> 
> I had an emotional night and spent a good amount of time sitting in my dark closet bawling my eyes out. I haven't cried that hard in I don't know how long... the funeral maybe? It was one of those nights where I felt the drunk got off to easy. Yes, she died but for a split second last night I wished she was sitting in a dark dreary jail cell having to live with the fact that she took my family from me.
> 
> Other then the emotional evening we were able to get something accomplished. I was freaking because I couldn't even find a donation place or foundation that would take all of the things I wanted to donate. We're downsizing drastically and I don't have the patience to sell everything. I just want to give it away, heck I was having a hard time even doing that.
> 
> Then one of the places that Alan talked to said "Try the salvation army". Wow, I hadn't even thought of that. So, I looked up a number for them and Alan called to find out what they would and would not take. They said they would take EVERYTHING! So we have an apt set for August 9th for them to come get the furniture and all of the clothes. You have no idea how much this one thing is a HUGE relief.
> 
> Well, have to cut this short. My best friend just pulled up so we're going to go grab some lunch and then take my friend Tanika to the airport so she can head home.



 I'm so sorry. Glad the Salvation Army will take your stuff. Such a relief to know it'll be gone and go to good homes!


----------



## Disneywedding2010

We're home from dropping Tanika off and I'm taking a minute to relax. Then I'm going to figure out what I want to do the rest of the evening. 


The day the salvation army comes they are scheduled to be here an hour. I would of loved to of heard the voice of the person Alan talked to when he started listing off everything we are donating:

*Complete bedroom set with queen mattress (mattress was mine but the bedroom set we bought for next to nothing from previous home owners)

2.5 bags (55 gallons each) of plus size women's clothing (sizes from 10 - 22)

exercise bike

pots, pans, and coffee maker

entertainment center with 32 inch tv (big tv not flat screen)

box of stuffed animals*

My other friend will be here the end of August to get all of Maddie's furniture except her exersaucer. My mom bought that for her and would more then likely have a cow if I gave it to someone else. 

I bought a new 7 peice bedroom set for our bedroom in FL. We're going to put our current bedroom set in our guest room in FL. Then obviously the new set will go in our room. We're going to rent a U-Haul in mid September to go pick it up from the distribution center near our home. They are having a massive liquidation sale so that's the earliest we can go get it. We're going to put the brand new bedroom set upstairs in one of the empty rooms along with the old queen bed. Alan will put together the king bed so we can use it for literally a few weeks before it has to be taken apart and packed up for the move.


----------



## bellebookworm9

Disneywedding2010 said:


> I had a really hard time last night. School starts in Texas in the next few weeks and my emotions hit me like a tsunami last night. There are events you look foward to as a parent and taking your child to her first day of kindergarten is one of them. I would be school supply and clothes shopping right now. I would be getting ready to meet her new teacher in a few weeks. I'd be stressing over whether the Navy would be letting her daddy be there on her first day of school. All of these things you get to look forward to as a parent and I don't get that chance thanks to a dumb drunk driver.
> 
> I had an emotional night and spent a good amount of time sitting in my dark closet bawling my eyes out. I haven't cried that hard in I don't know how long... the funeral maybe? It was one of those nights where I felt the drunk got off to easy. Yes, she died but for a split second last night I wished she was sitting in a dark dreary jail cell having to live with the fact that she took my family from me.
> 
> Other then the emotional evening we were able to get something accomplished. I was freaking because I couldn't even find a donation place or foundation that would take all of the things I wanted to donate. We're downsizing drastically and I don't have the patience to sell everything. I just want to give it away, heck I was having a hard time even doing that.
> 
> Then one of the places that Alan talked to said "Try the salvation army". Wow, I hadn't even thought of that. So, I looked up a number for them and Alan called to find out what they would and would not take. They said they would take EVERYTHING! So we have an apt set for August 9th for them to come get the furniture and all of the clothes. You have no idea how much this one thing is a HUGE relief.
> 
> Well, have to cut this short. My best friend just pulled up so we're going to go grab some lunch and then take my friend Tanika to the airport so she can head home.



 That's really good that the Salvation Army will take all your stuff. 

To agree with Nancy, here's a big hug.  I too think it was perfectly acceptable to cry in the closet last night.


----------



## my3princes

DisneyWedding2010    I cannot fully comprehend the emotions that you have to deal with.  It is completely unfair that your daughter and husband were ripped from you and in the blink of an eye your entire world was turned upsidedown.  A good cry is a necessity from time to time and it is good that you are able to get those emotions out.


----------



## Disneywedding2010

my3princes said:


> *DisneyWedding2010    I cannot fully comprehend the emotions that you have to deal with*.  It is completely unfair that your daughter and husband were ripped from you and in the blink of an eye your entire world was turned upsidedown.  A good cry is a necessity from time to time and it is good that you are able to get those emotions out.



Its hard to put into words how hard this is. I don't think there are enough words in the English language for me to show how much this has just turned life upside down. I have been able (as my grandma puts it) "Pick myself up, dust myself off, and move forward." However, even though that's the case I still have days (much like last night) where it comes out of nowhere for no rhyme or reason and knocks me completely on my butt. 

When I get like that I shut down emotionally. People try to reach out to help and I push them away. I've done this since the day they passed away. I'd much rather deal with it on my terms and in private then try to have people help me. Yes, I've had friends on FB and in real life say things like "Your so strong. Your an inspiration. Hugs and prayers to you, etc etc." I know they mean well and they are trying to cheer me up but sometimes it just doesn't work. Sometimes I have to literally shut the whole world out, get through the emotions, and come back up to reality. I know people want to help but in all honesty there is really no way to help me. Its unfortunately just something I have to cope with and deal with in my own way.


----------



## bellebookworm9

I had a totally on plan day and even have a few points left over. I also did a 45 minute Zumba workout for the first time in...weeks.  Hope everyone else had a good day as well.


----------



## trinaweena

I'm sorry for what everyone is going through right now. I know mutiple people are having problems and I want to give you all a big hug.  

I didn't do well eating today but we did go hiking today!! We had a blast, we only did about 2 miles cause the dogs were tired, it was hot, and we had never hiked this trail before but it was fun all the same.  I thought i'd share a few pictures from the days adventures.  I'm sorry they are so huge i could not fiure out how to change the size

Here are my 3 favorite things in the world





This is the "treat" face





Scutter carries his backpack





I look disgusting a sweaty here (it was hot)





The view from the top. That's Hartford, CT off in the distance


----------



## satorifound

Question of the Day For the HH points this week the challenge is to eat at least 5 fruits or veggies a day. How to manage to do this? What are your favorite fruits and veggies?

This one is actually easy for me.  I have a pretty big salad at lunch and am eating fruits for my snacks.  It is a great time of year for fruits.  Strawberries have been calling to me and I have been eating nectarines, apples, oranges....  Yummm  

Are jalapenos considered in this group?  I have had the biggest craving lately for jalapenos and green tabasco sauce....


----------



## donac

Good Sunday morning everyone. 

It was very strange yesterday with no one home.  I know the dog felt it.  She didn't want to eat until it was dinner time.  

I had a good yoga session.  It was nice to see another type.  

I went grocery shopping in the afternoon.  

Crazy day today.  I have church and then have to go to the nursing home to help give out communion.  I have to go to the cell phone store and then get some new sneakers.  My ankle has been bothering me and I think is because I am not wearing supportive shoes.  I am hoping that I don't hit too much traffic.  Last week there was a concert at the local race track.  This week thre is a BIG horse race so traffic may be bad again.

Question of the Day  If you could pick your choice of EMH  which would it be AM or PM?  What park would it be?

Have a happy and healthy day.


----------



## dumbo_buddy

good morning everyone!

*dona* when DH is away on business my bulldog fiona spends the whole time acting very depressed. they know when the rest of their family isn't there!

*trina* really cute little dogs! and you look great  my parents live in CT and i went to middle school and high school there! not near hartford - though compared to bigger states, being in SW CT really isn't _that_ far from hartford! 

*gretchen* nice work on being OP! i should use you as my inspiration today! and a workout - nice! oh and WW does have those breakfast sandwhiches - but i was talking about the full of bacon and fat laden ones that i can get at my deli two houses down. THOSE are the ones i'd rather have!  luckily the deli owner's MIL has been running the place lately and she is nasty so i don't go in. lol!

*****

good morning everyone! the little guy did NOT sleep well last night so we're all a little tired right now. oh well, it's a beautiful day today and we'll be having a fun-filled time at the beach today! that also means lots of food but i'm going to try to take it easy. i WILL be having lobster tonight though! yum.

omg thomas is being so WHINY right now! have to get off this computer and see what his DEAL is!

QOTD: we are early risers here and go to bed very early so the morning EMH would be best for us. heck, if they'd open up the park at 6am we'd be able to make it. if it were just me traveling i'd probably want an epcot EMH. but, if i'm bringing the little guy i'll say MK EMH - that way we can hit up all the fantasyland rides and then spend the rest of the day on the WDW railroad. i have a feeling we'll be riding the choo choo ALOT in 41 days!!


----------



## Rose&Mike

So the spark people article of the day was on evening eating strategies. I know some folks have talked about this being a problem, so here it is. 
http://us.mg2.mail.yahoo.com/dc/launch

Thank you to Dona for coaching this week! 

Dona--one of our dogs goes into mourning when Mike is gone. Enjoy your quiet time!

We ran 6 miles this morning. It went well, though it was pretty warm and muggy. I am just about done icing my knees. I didn't ice on Friday and I could definitely tell.

*Probably at the end of the week I'd like to start throwing around some ideas for the next challenge. If you are currently helping out with something please send me a pm and let me know if you'd like to continue. I don't know yet if I will post a planning thread or if we will just talk about the next challenge here.* 

Have a great Sunday!


----------



## jaelless

donac said:


> Good Sunday morning everyone.
> 
> Question of the Day  If you could pick your choice of EMH  which would it be AM or PM?  What park would it be?
> 
> Have a happy and healthy day.



I like to sleep in when possible, so I would chose PM hours at Magic Kingdom, that way I could go on a few more rides after crowds left. 

I am happy, so far I have made daily HH challenges and completed both mini challenges.

Just curious, does zumba have lots of jumping involved? I live on second floor and have considered getting the DVD, but want to make sure my neighbor below won't be bothered.

Time to get ready for church


----------



## bellebookworm9

donac said:


> Question of the Day  If you could pick your choice of EMH  which would it be AM or PM?  What park would it be?



We normally avoid EMH no matter what, but I think I'll say morning. We try to make it for rope drop anyway, so an hour earlier isn't that bad. No preference as to which park.



jaelless said:


> Just curious, does zumba have lots of jumping involved? I live on second floor and have considered getting the DVD, but want to make sure my neighbor below won't be bothered.



It depends. The Zumba class I went to at school a few years ago had some jumping involved (I kid you not, the instructor went "Pretend you're in High School Musical! Make a crazy face!"), but the Wii version doesn't have a lot, and honestly, I kind of just bounce on the balls of my feet if necessary.


----------



## JacksLilWench

donac said:


> Question of the Day  If you could pick your choice of EMH  which would it be AM or PM?  What park would it be?



It would be PM in Magic Kingdom to sit and watch the Kiss Goodnight!  I love that, and I can't wait to see it again in 49 DAYS!!!!

******************
I'm really cracking down on my diet and exercise now that my trip is so close.  I would LOVE to lose another 12 lbs before then and I think I can do it/come really close to it.  I'm back on my diet TODAY after two weeks of being so far off plan, I couldn't even see my plan.  I can't wait to get back on the scale and see a number I *like*, hahaha!


----------



## donac

QOTD   I am early riser so I would pick EMH and I would pick the MK.  You can do most of Fantasyland in an hour.  The best EMH I ever saw was with my sister.  Only Fantasyland was open and it was geared for little kids.  My dsis and I were by ourselves but we went anyway.  I even called to ask if it was open to all guests and not just those with kids.  It was different in that the characters were all out but you were not allowed to ask them for autographs.  the characters were playing with the kids and going on the rides with the kids.  We saw Wendy take a little boy on Peter Pan and then meet up with Peter at the end.  Minnie was playing jump rope.  The Mad Hatter took a little boy on the Tea Cups.  It was so sweet.


----------



## Disneywedding2010

*Question of the Day If you could pick your choice of EMH which would it be AM or PM? What park would it be?*

I'm not a morning person so it would be Evening EMH at Magic Kingdom!


----------



## tigger813

QOTD: We are early risers so we love EMH in the AM probably at MK. We really enjoyed EMH PM at AK in December! It was so cool riding Everst in the dark and seeing the glow of things! I loved that! I also love EMH PM at Epcot wandering around having drinks etc!

Just got back from Cambridge a little while ago. The museum was pretty cool and they had signs pointing out the Harry Potter tie ins and the girls had fun looking for them. We then walked back through Harvard Yard and ended up at Border Cafe! We thought it would be crowded but we were seated in the downstairs section right away. I ordered the Eggplant Royale which was from the Cajun menu. It had lightly fried eggplant and crabmeat in a cream sauce. I also got the jambalaya with it! OMG! It was one of the tastiest meals I have ever had. I think we're going to hold off and just do the homemade pizzas tomorrow night. I think I will have a shake or protein bar for supper. Brian and I also had a melon margarita! Nothing special but it was cold. It's about 90 here today.

Church friends are going to come over tomorrow night to watch the last two episodes of Torchwood. I think I'll do the homemade pizza tomorrow night when they come. I will go out and get another pizza stone during the day tomorrow so we can make the pizzas quicker.

Well, I need to clean up the living room and put Ash's material in the dryer and then iron it for class tomorrow and make sure she has everything she needs. I also need to get my water! 

Have a great rest of your Sunday!

TTFN


----------



## dvccruiser76

Hi everyone, just back from NH and hopping on for a quick hello 



Disneywedding2010 said:


> *14 DAYS TIL DISNEY!!! *



Yahoo 



bellebookworm9 said:


> I'm with Nancy on this one-just having one splurge would be a weight loss tecnhinque. There are so many unhealthy things that I plan to try in October (exactly 10 weeks from today!), but I supposed both the healthy/unhealthy would be a meal at Sunshine Seasons-splurge on the Strawberry Shortcake and get a turkey sandwich or chicken. Another thing that helps is that Mom and I brought our own bottles of water and shared nearly every meal, except at buffets.



Are you there during the F&W festival too? 



SettinSail said:


> Nancy, here is what Sue was referring to.  She posted this last week after I mentioned DS & I ate at Cheesecake Factory.  (but we had no cheesecake)
> 
> *Thanks for re-posting, I was going to just re-type it*
> 
> QOTD: We don't go to DW enough to have favs there; have been twice in the past 10 years  My fav treat splurge on a Disney cruise would be brunch at Palo's, yum yum!



Yum yum indeed, DH preferred the brunch over the dinner. I couldn't pick just one 



buzz5985 said:


> I would want to return to Fulton's Crabhouse for my 1 1/2 pound south african lobster stuffed with scallops and shrimp and when the butter person came around with her butter pot and asked if I needed a refill - I would say YES please!!!!
> 
> I will have to think further on what would be good to eat.  LOL



There is a butter person????? That lobster sounds delish. We've never been before, but it's only my list. Granted it'll take 2-3 trips to cross them all off, but heck who needs another reason to go to WDW 



bellebookworm9 said:


> Well, after my bad morning/afternoon of eating, I fixed it this evening. I went to see Harry Potter again (even better the third time around!) and snuck in a granola bar, some raisins, some strawberries, and a liter of water.  I also brought some carrots and ranch dressing which I ate later.



You're too funny. Are you a Twilight fan as well? I love watching both of those series. 



jaelless said:


> I am going to have to try this. Sounds yummy.
> 
> Today I was good, I drank my 64 oz of water, got my 5 servings of fruits & veggies (harder that I thought would be), and took my DD for an hour long walk this evening.



It's very tasty, sometimes I go months without making it then have to have it a few times in a row 



mikamah said:


> His home games will be at the high school, and the others are local towns, I'm not even sure.  I think Lawrence was the furthest but I heard they have switch leagues, so maybe andove is the furthest.  I'll let you know when the schedule comes out.
> Germany's bavarian cheese cake, I don't have a pic on this computer, but it's a light and airy cake on the bottom and top, maybe 1/4 inch thick, and the middle is a light and airy cheese cake, and the top is sprinkled with powdered sugar.  It was to die for.  Thanks for the reminder of your fruit dip.  That sounds great.  Have a great weekend



You'll have to let us know so we can check out one of his games. 

I'm going to have to google that and put it on my WDW must try spreadsheet 



tigger813 said:


> Talked to my mom last night for a bit. My sister had upset her again as usual and she mentioned she thought she needed her medication as she thought she was going to have a seizure. Of course then she wouldn't get off the phone with me to call the nurses. She slept through her therapy session yesterday so hopefully they will do one today. I finally convinced her that we would talk tomorrow and that she needed to call the nurse. I'm feeling guilty about not being there to help. My brother and I are in disagreement with my sister about something at the moment so she appears to be mad at both of us. My brother's been away so he may have missed her call. I can't deal with my sister when she is in a pissy mood and I've got enough of my own issues to deal with right now!



Hi Tracey, sorry things are still tough with your mom and everyone invovled. Hope there are some good/better days in with the not so good ones 



dumbo_buddy said:


> *shawn* thanks for posting sue's recipe for me. that looks like a really good treat. only problem is that would mean i'd need to buy a jar of fluff. and that just is NOT a good thing for me to have in the house! hahaha. too bad they can't just sell me a couple tablespoons of it



So true on the fluff 




bellebookworm9 said:


> Doesn't Weight Watchers have a breakfast sandwich like that? It's not the same as fresh from the deli, but probably healthier! I'm about to go have the egg and cheese one right now.



Have you ever tried the WW ham, egg and cheese scramble meal? It's one of my favorites, though some people can take it or leave it. 



Disneywedding2010 said:


> I had a really hard time last night. School starts in Texas in the next few weeks and my emotions hit me like a tsunami last night. There are events you look foward to as a parent and taking your child to her first day of kindergarten is one of them. I would be school supply and clothes shopping right now. I would be getting ready to meet her new teacher in a few weeks. I'd be stressing over whether the Navy would be letting her daddy be there on her first day of school. All of these things you get to look forward to as a parent and I don't get that chance thanks to a dumb drunk driver.
> 
> I had an emotional night and spent a good amount of time sitting in my dark closet bawling my eyes out. I haven't cried that hard in I don't know how long... the funeral maybe? It was one of those nights where I felt the drunk got off to easy. Yes, she died but for a split second last night I wished she was sitting in a dark dreary jail cell having to live with the fact that she took my family from me.
> 
> Other then the emotional evening we were able to get something accomplished. I was freaking because I couldn't even find a donation place or foundation that would take all of the things I wanted to donate. We're downsizing drastically and I don't have the patience to sell everything. I just want to give it away, heck I was having a hard time even doing that.
> 
> Then one of the places that Alan talked to said "Try the salvation army". Wow, I hadn't even thought of that. So, I looked up a number for them and Alan called to find out what they would and would not take. They said they would take EVERYTHING! So we have an apt set for August 9th for them to come get the furniture and all of the clothes. You have no idea how much this one thing is a HUGE relief.
> 
> Well, have to cut this short. My best friend just pulled up so we're going to go grab some lunch and then take my friend Tanika to the airport so she can head home.



So sorry to hear about your day, hope things have looked up since. I can't possibly imagine what you have been through. You are still a very strong woman for putting your best foot forward and moving on even though some days are better than others. Hang in there 



bellebookworm9 said:


> It depends. The Zumba class I went to at school a few years ago had some jumping involved (I kid you not, the instructor went "Pretend you're in High School Musical! Make a crazy face!"), but the Wii version doesn't have a lot, and honestly, I kind of just bounce on the balls of my feet if necessary.



I'd agree, Wii Zumba doesn't have much jumping, though I guess you could put more or less into it depending on how you feel.


----------



## bellebookworm9

dvccruiser76 said:


> Are you there during the F&W festival too?
> 
> You're too funny. Are you a Twilight fan as well? I love watching both of those series.
> 
> Have you ever tried the WW ham, egg and cheese scramble meal? It's one of my favorites, though some people can take it or leave it.
> 
> I'd agree, Wii Zumba doesn't have much jumping, though I guess you could put more or less into it depending on how you feel.



Yup, we will be there during Food & Wine. I have made our plan of attack, and I don't think there are *too* many desserts listed. But we also plan to share everything, so that will be nice. 

I used to be a Twilight fan, I started reading the books when they first came out. But then they got popular and I realized that they were kind of lame, and the movies are just blah. Taylor Lautner is the high point of them for me.  Harry Potter still has it'a magic (no pun intended) 14 years later and keeps getting better (I'm still finding new stuff every time I read the books or watch the movies), but Twilight lost it's appeal after only a few. I did watch the first three movies, but I have no interest in the last two.

I have tried the egg/ham/cheese scramble, and I thought it was just okay. I don't really like eggs all that much though. 

With Wii Zumba, sometimes I jump like this:  and other times it's more like this:  where I put a lot of power in but just don't leave the ground.


----------



## pjlla

Hola friends!  Looks like I've been MIA again!  So sorry!  Busy time for us again.  I'm doing well and hope you all have been as well.  I'll definitely have some catching up time this week, so look for me to be around a bit more.

My firstborn child, lovely DD, turns 16 today!  How does that happen?  I'm not a minute older, but she is now 16!    We had a great birthday celebration with friends earlier this week, so today is low-key.  

Doing well on the food front and improving things with regards to exercise... had a small drop in weight last Friday, but I'm still waaaay too high for my taste, so really watching things now.  Especially with vacation coming up soon.... I absolutely CANNOT afford to start our family vacation already at the high end of my maintenance range!  

Gotta go see if any one is ready for dinner yet!  I'm starving.... but that isn't exactly something unusual for me!  

Miss you all and I promise to be around tomorrow!..................P


----------



## Disneywedding2010

OMG!!! 

I will never ever ever again paint a room a dark color. Alan has put on two coats of white primer + paint (its all in one) and the dang Aggie red is still bleeding through. He's up at Sherwin Williams right now to see what they suggest. 

We both agreed the new house is NOT getting painted.


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

Hey guys, sorry I haven't been around. We are just so busy and we are leaving for Nashville on Thursday, we'll be gone for 10 days but I'll try to sneak some time in while we are on the road. 

Trying to catch up on QOTD:
something cool- yeah not much. I'm not really a cool kinda person. I guess the coolest thing for me was when I was 16 I was a nanny for the babies that played Al Holden on One Life to Live, that only lasted a summer though until they were aged out. 
And I won 2 place 2 years in a row for my classic Mini. But that's really only cool to Mini enthusiasts. LOL

Disney food: splurge would be butternut squash soup at Bistro de Paris - OMG to die for!!!
A good eat: I have no idea, LOL!!! Oh wait I know. The big bowl of grapes at the little fruit stand on the way to Tower of Terror. For some reason grapes taste better at Disney. 

fruits ans veggies: love raw green beans and the local farm stand has a bumper crop of them now, pineapple, nectarines, yellow squash (our garden has exploded with them!). I just grab what ever I want in the fridge. Summer is easy for this challenge, winter not so much. I really try to buy local when I can. I'm hoping to have a freezer in the basement soon so I can start purchasing larger quantities of veggies to blanch and freeze. I do not like buying foreign produce so we are really limited in the winter. 

EMH: always night!!! We are NOT morning people!! LOL Although Pamela, her DD, my DS and I did morning EMH at Hollywood Studios and we got so much done!!! I'd like to do it again, I just need to get my kids moving in the same direction!

*Trina*  Loved the article!! It was great. 

*Lisa* We lived in Hawaii too! Where did y'all live? We were in Ewa Beach on Oahu. 

*Shawn* I always write out the sides for meals, I don't always use what's on the menu that day but it helps in planning at least. 

*Pamela* Please wish DD a happy birthday for me!!! Just sent DS upstairs to text her a message!


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

Disneywedding2010 said:


> OMG!!!
> 
> I will never ever ever again paint a room a dark color. Alan has put on two coats of white primer + paint (its all in one) and the dang Aggie red is still bleeding through. He's up at Sherwin Williams right now to see what they suggest.
> 
> We both agreed the new house is NOT getting painted.



Kilz is the only thing that will get rid of the red. Sorry!!! But if you use it make sure Alan wears a respirator, the fumes are terrible!!!!


----------



## glss1/2fll

QOTD: Always morning. We are there for rope drope (can't believe my teenagers get up!) every day and just love having completed everything we wanted by 11 o'clock. The rest of the day is just icing on the cake! Any park would do.

Not having a good day/weekend. Will be glad to go grocery shopping tomorrow! Didn't have an excellent run on Friday so know it'll be a good run tomorrow because it can't get much worse!  Think I need to get in 52 minutes of exercise today to reach 1500 minutes for the month. I see a walk with the dog in my future!


----------



## Disneywedding2010

BernardandMissBianca said:


> Kilz is the only thing that will get rid of the red. Sorry!!! But if you use it make sure Alan wears a respirator, the fumes are terrible!!!!



Thanks for the suggestion. Your the 3rd person in an hour that has suggested that so I'm sending him off to Home Depot as I type this.


----------



## cclovesdis

Healthy Habits Week 6 Results

*Congratulations to Our Participants:*
bellebookworm9
glass1/2fll
JacksLilWench
satorifound

Congratulations to this Week's Prize Winner: *satorifound*, who also earned *All 16* HH points for the week!

Please PM me your address and I will send you your prize.


----------



## cclovesdis

Evening Everyone!

I have had 2 very OP days and am hoping to have a great week.  Weekdays are always harder for me, but I'm optimistic. I drink plenty of water during the day and that does help, which is another reason to be optimistic. I keep some Crystal Light packets in my desk drawer, so maybe I'll have some of my water as Crystal Light.

Breakfast and lunch will be my usual go-to meals and dinner will be leftovers. We had eggplant lasagna tonight so I'll probably have that again tomorrow night. My dad did a great job making it without flour, egg, breadcrumbs, and oil. 

I spent over 30 minutes swimming today, which is the most I've lasted in the pool since it was put up in late June. We needed a new pool this year, and that was the earliest they could put it in, but it wasn't really warm enough until July anyway. 

Kristina:  One of the best things I learned was that it's okay to take it one moment at a time. I hope today has been a better day. (Painting notwithstanding.)


----------



## Rose&Mike

cclovesdis said:


> Healthy Habits Week 6 Results
> 
> *Congratulations to Our Participants:*
> bellebookworm9
> glass1/2fll
> JacksLilWench
> satorifound
> 
> Congratulations to this Week's Prize Winner: *satorifound*, who also earned *All 16* HH points for the week!
> 
> Please PM me your address and I will send you your prize.



*CC--I'm thinking these might be the Week 7 results, is that possible???*

Congrats to all the HH participants!


----------



## dvccruiser76

bellebookworm9 said:


> Yup, we will be there during Food & Wine. I have made our plan of attack, and I don't think there are *too* many desserts listed. But we also plan to share everything, so that will be nice.
> 
> *Oh I just  the Food & Wine Festival. I think I've been 4 times now, but it's been way too long since. I'm thinking maybe we can squeeze in a weekend in Oct 2013. If DH read this he'd be shaking his head  Some people just don't get Disney planning  I'm hoping to time it with MNSSHP for DS who will be 4 by then. Do you do anything extra that they offer? I usually just make my way around, but they do have some good extras.*
> 
> I used to be a Twilight fan, I started reading the books when they first came out. But then they got popular and I realized that they were kind of lame, and the movies are just blah. Taylor Lautner is the high point of them for me.  Harry Potter still has it'a magic (no pun intended) 14 years later and keeps getting better (I'm still finding new stuff every time I read the books or watch the movies), but Twilight lost it's appeal after only a few. I did watch the first three movies, but I have no interest in the last two.
> 
> *HA, I was just thinking that last night. Showtime 2 had marathons of 1, 2 & 3 twice yesterday. I'm a fan of TL in part 3. Quite the change between 1 and 3   There's also something about that Edward too  *
> 
> I have tried the egg/ham/cheese scramble, and I thought it was just okay. I don't really like eggs all that much though.
> 
> *
> DH doesn't really like it either. I love ham, eggs, and cheese so it's a good substitute. *
> 
> With Wii Zumba, sometimes I jump like this:  and other times it's more like this:  where I put a lot of power in but just don't leave the ground.



How do you like your Will Zumba? I'm torn. Is there any way to see how you've scored in the past? I wish it showed. I can only see it at the end and then it seems to disappear unless I'm missing something. What level do you do? I usually do intermediate for 45 minutes, but maybe I need to kick myself in the butt again and bump it up. 



BernardandMissBianca said:


> Disney food: splurge would be butternut squash soup at Bistro de Paris - OMG to die for!!!



Seriously? I have never read anything about it before. I should check that out. Thanks 



cclovesdis said:


> Healthy Habits Week 6 Results
> 
> *Congratulations to Our Participants:*
> bellebookworm9
> glass1/2fll
> JacksLilWench
> satorifound
> 
> Congratulations to this Week's Prize Winner: *satorifound*, who also earned *All 16* HH points for the week!
> 
> Please PM me your address and I will send you your prize.



Okay, my new goal for the next challenge is to try out this Healthy Habits thing. I usually feel too busy to try it out, but enough is enough. I WILL give it a try next challenge 


Okay all done with Wii Zumba, time for a little work before bed. Hope everyone had a nice weekend and hopefully this week is another good one. Good night everyone!


----------



## Worfiedoodles

Tomorrow is the day I committed to getting myself back to this thread. New month, new diet approach (I'm going to try to be lower carb), new exercise routine, and new resolve to get myself on here and chat! 

Missing you all and looking forward to catching up, even if it is imperfectly with shorter posts and fewer replies 

Maria


----------



## dvccruiser76

So, yeah off to do some work before bed and what do I do first, google the Bavarian Cheesecake from Epcot 



mikamah said:


> Germany's bavarian cheese cake, I don't have a pic on this computer, but it's a light and airy cake on the bottom and top, maybe 1/4 inch thick, and the middle is a light and airy cheese cake, and the top is sprinkled with powdered sugar.  It was to die for.



Okay, do you know where you had it? I don't see it on the La Kringla Bakeri menu, but I did see it on the Biergarten buffet menu. I was hoping I could grab a slice to share while walking, but the only cheesecake I saw on the take out bakery menu was cappucino cheesecake 



Worfiedoodles said:


> Missing you all and looking forward to catching up, even if it is imperfectly with shorter posts and fewer replies
> 
> Maria



Hi Maria,
How are things in town? Any word on the new Earl of Sandwich that's supposed to be going in the Commons? I may be heading into the city Friday to meet a friend for lunch and/or a walk on the common. Will & I also have dinner reservations at Moo... for my birthday this weekend. Have you ever been? I want to try Max & Brenners sometime soon as well.


----------



## bellebookworm9

dvccruiser76 said:


> How do you like your Will Zumba? I'm torn. Is there any way to see how you've scored in the past? I wish it showed. I can only see it at the end and then it seems to disappear unless I'm missing something. What level do you do? I usually do intermediate for 45 minutes, but maybe I need to kick myself in the butt again and bump it up.



Haha about the Disney planning! When I posted on facebook that we have a night at Old Key West booked in January, one of my friends said, "I knew you'd end up at Disney on that trip!" We've never been to F&WF before, but aren't planning to do anything "extra" this time-not enough days or money! But I would love to try the 3D Dessert Party thing-desserts AND IllumiNations? Count me in!

Edward just annoys me now. Too controlling. But last week I was watching the special features on Goblet of Fire and they had interviews with Rob Pattinson, and it was so weird to hear him with a British accent! 

I really like the Wii Zumba. I don't know if there is a way to see what you've scored in the past. I imagine there should be, so I'll check it out the next time I do it. When it shows me my score at the end, it seems to stay there until I hit "A". I've also been doing the intermediate for 45 minutes; the class, not the party (because you need to work your way up on the party). I think version 1 is my favorite, but I did 6 (I think) last night and that was okay too. I did another one at some point that I didn't like at all. 

**********************
Today was an overall on plan day. I went grocery shopping for a few things for the week. Didn't get in any exercise, but I did get some new running shoes (Saucony, the brand I normally get for my everyday sneakers, but these are fun-bright blue and green with silver!) so I need to start running again. This is the last week of class, so I should have more time starting next week.

Heading to bed now, need to be up at 6am for work.


----------



## bellebookworm9

Disneywedding2010 said:


> OMG!!!
> 
> I will never ever ever again paint a room a dark color. Alan has put on two coats of white primer + paint (its all in one) and the dang Aggie red is still bleeding through. He's up at Sherwin Williams right now to see what they suggest.
> 
> We both agreed the new house is NOT getting painted.



Just out of curiosity, is painting the rooms white something your realtor suggested? My mom is starting to fix up our house to sell it, and my brother's room is blue and mine is purple. We're going to start repainting them in those colors, but perhaps we should look into white instead?


----------



## mackeysmom

Slinking back into the room ...

Well, it has been about a month since I've last posted - but I promise I do read every post, every day.

I just have not been able to get my act together in terms of food.  I've been eating junk, eating out, not counting points, not weighing or measuring, etc. 

I feel gross - I feel like I've gained fifty pounds.  My only saving grace is that I drink a ton of water each day, and I've continued to walk three miles a day at least 5 days a week.

My starting weight at the beginning of this challenge was 207.  At one point I was down to 203 and had actually been runner-up BL one week.  I weighed myself today to send my weight to Donac and was right back where I started - 207.  

I'm not going to dwell on it - I can't get the time back or change what I've done (or not done) - just wanted to get it out there so I deal with it and move on ...

- Laura


----------



## trinaweena

pjlla said:


> Hola friends!  Looks like I've been MIA again!  So sorry!  Busy time for us again.  I'm doing well and hope you all have been as well.  I'll definitely have some catching up time this week, so look for me to be around a bit more.
> 
> My firstborn child, lovely DD, turns 16 today!  How does that happen?  I'm not a minute older, but she is now 16!    We had a great birthday celebration with friends earlier this week, so today is low-key.
> 
> Doing well on the food front and improving things with regards to exercise... had a small drop in weight last Friday, but I'm still waaaay too high for my taste, so really watching things now.  Especially with vacation coming up soon.... I absolutely CANNOT afford to start our family vacation already at the high end of my maintenance range!
> 
> Gotta go see if any one is ready for dinner yet!  I'm starving.... but that isn't exactly something unusual for me!
> 
> Miss you all and I promise to be around tomorrow!..................P



Happy birthday to your DD. 16 seems SO far away for me, but its really not. I'm only 25! When did 25 start to feel so old!

Good luck losing before you vacation! I know you can do it! Your such an inspiration to me how you manage to keep yourself on track! Sometimes I have to stop and ask myself "What would Pamela do?" And ok to be honest sometimes I say screw it and go "this is what Trina wants to do" but i am trying!!!



glss1/2fll said:


> QOTD: Always morning. We are there for rope drope (can't believe my teenagers get up!) every day and just love having completed everything we wanted by 11 o'clock. The rest of the day is just icing on the cake! Any park would do.
> 
> Not having a good day/weekend. Will be glad to go grocery shopping tomorrow! Didn't have an excellent run on Friday so know it'll be a good run tomorrow because it can't get much worse!  Think I need to get in 52 minutes of exercise today to reach 1500 minutes for the month. I see a walk with the dog in my future!



My mom hasn't gone grocery shoppin in awhile and im starting to notice! I would go, but i tend to spend lots of her money and she does not appreciate that haha! I suppose there is an upside to living with your parents at 25...they are feeding me through school!



Worfiedoodles said:


> Tomorrow is the day I committed to getting myself back to this thread. New month, new diet approach (I'm going to try to be lower carb), new exercise routine, and new resolve to get myself on here and chat!
> 
> Missing you all and looking forward to catching up, even if it is imperfectly with shorter posts and fewer replies
> 
> Maria



WELCOME BACK!! I'm kind of in the same boat as you haha! I'm starting my exersize routine again tomorrow.  Well I hope tomorrow...



mackeysmom said:


> Slinking back into the room ...
> 
> Well, it has been about a month since I've last posted - but I promise I do read every post, every day.
> 
> I just have not been able to get my act together in terms of food.  I've been eating junk, eating out, not counting points, not weighing or measuring, etc.
> 
> I feel gross - I feel like I've gained fifty pounds.  My only saving grace is that I drink a ton of water each day, and I've continued to walk three miles a day at least 5 days a week.
> 
> My starting weight at the beginning of this challenge was 207.  At one point I was down to 203 and had actually been runner-up BL one week.  I weighed myself today to send my weight to Donac and was right back where I started - 207.
> 
> I'm not going to dwell on it - I can't get the time back or change what I've done (or not done) - just wanted to get it out there so I deal with it and move on ...
> 
> - Laura



I feel the same way. Just not trying hard enough, not counting my calories, eating CRAP, i just feel disgusting.  I'm hoping august is a better month for me.

-------
Today at work was no fun. Nothing in particular but you know, just didn't want to be there, and my boss is just kind of an *******. But one of my students came in and I was talking to her and like she said "We should all just be glad we have a job"  I have to remember that.  Another one of my students came in today, they were one of my favorites, and their son was so adorable! They got a new puppy and signed their other dog up for the next level of classes so thats nice.

As far as eaing goes...well i did good up until dinnner. Tacos are my downfall! I munches on sunflower seeds most of the day. I sure hope those are good for you because i cant seem to stop eatig them! I will probably have some pickles before bed tonight.  No i'm not pregnant, pickles are my favorite food!

My plan is to have a better august.  I am planning on going to the gym tomorrow after class but i am also going to the cape for two days and i should pack for that. just a quick trip to look at wedding venues for my best friends wedding but i still need to wear clothes! My essay is done so just one more. I just feel so tired, i dont even want to pack my lunch for tomorrow...though i have to be in at 8am so i should probably put the coffe on now and at least think about a lunch...

goodness it is hard to eat healty when you have no food in the house!

For now...sharks are on my tv...bliss


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

dvccruiser76 said:


> Seriously? I have never read anything about it before. I should check that out. Thanks



If you ever get the chance to eat at Bistro de Paris, do it!! It's expensive but it is by far the best meal DH and I have had at WDW. Typically we get the prix fixe meal, which is a fixed price with 3 courses. And they have wine pairings as an option. 
I got the butternut squash soup, the pork tenderloin, and warm chocolate and almond cake, with the wine pairings. 
Oh forgot to mention it has chestnuts in it, in case anyone reading is allergic to nuts.

Boma also has a butternut squash soup that's really good, but it's thicker then Bistro de Paris. The best way I could describe that one was a bowl full of Autumn. It's delish too!



Worfiedoodles said:


> Tomorrow is the day I committed to getting myself back to this thread. New month, new diet approach (I'm going to try to be lower carb), new exercise routine, and new resolve to get myself on here and chat!
> 
> Missing you all and looking forward to catching up, even if it is imperfectly with shorter posts and fewer replies
> 
> Maria



Welcome back Maria!! I fell off the wagon too. But tomorrow is August 1 (can you believe it?) so I'm jumping back on!!! 



mackeysmom said:


> Slinking back into the room ...
> 
> Well, it has been about a month since I've last posted - but I promise I do read every post, every day.
> 
> I just have not been able to get my act together in terms of food.  I've been eating junk, eating out, not counting points, not weighing or measuring, etc.
> 
> I feel gross - I feel like I've gained fifty pounds.  My only saving grace is that I drink a ton of water each day, and I've continued to walk three miles a day at least 5 days a week.
> 
> My starting weight at the beginning of this challenge was 207.  At one point I was down to 203 and had actually been runner-up BL one week.  I weighed myself today to send my weight to Donac and was right back where I started - 207.
> 
> I'm not going to dwell on it - I can't get the time back or change what I've done (or not done) - just wanted to get it out there so I deal with it and move on ...
> 
> - Laura



Hey Laura!! Welome back!! I am also back were I started but we just need to recommit and get moving. Hang in there!!


----------



## dumbo_buddy

good morning everyone! happy august!  where is the time going? 

i'm with *maria* and climbing back on that wagon today. we had a great day yesterday but i'm now my highest weight this whole pregnancy and while it's not horrible i'm still up NINETEEN pounds and i'm only 23 weeks. blergh. i've been posting for weeks now about how i'm not happy with gaining weight. it's hard when you've worked for so long to get back down to your happy weight and it just comes back on so easily. but at least i'm active. i mean, right? and the baby is growing perfectly so i really shouldn't complain. i have issues.

*gretchen and sue* quick funny twilight story. growing up i always thought it would be nice to name my son after my dad. i like the name, i like my dad, and it's not really a common name anymore. 5 years ago i married my husband. well, that blew any chance of naming my kid edward as my husband's last name is CULLEN!  when we found out we were having a boy all my little teeny bopper cousins were pleading with me to name him edward! "really, it'll just be like naming him after uncle eddie!" yeah, right. edward cullen. yeah, that'd be like naming my kid harry potter! lol! so DS is thomas edward cullen. 

now that we're having a boy, carlisle and emmett are obviously also out as name choices for us (not that i like them anyway, phew).

****

everyone have a great day! drink your water! don't eat crap! move at least a little!


----------



## Rose&Mike

mackeysmom said:


> Slinking back into the room ...
> 
> Well, it has been about a month since I've last posted - but I promise I do read every post, every day.
> 
> I just have not been able to get my act together in terms of food.  I've been eating junk, eating out, not counting points, not weighing or measuring, etc.
> 
> I feel gross - I feel like I've gained fifty pounds.  My only saving grace is that I drink a ton of water each day, and I've continued to walk three miles a day at least 5 days a week.
> 
> My starting weight at the beginning of this challenge was 207.  At one point I was down to 203 and had actually been runner-up BL one week.  I weighed myself today to send my weight to Donac and was right back where I started - 207.
> 
> I'm not going to dwell on it - I can't get the time back or change what I've done (or not done) - just wanted to get it out there so I deal with it and move on ...
> 
> - Laura


Hang in there! You are right, dwelling on it or feeling guilty serves no purpose. Congrats on continuing to workout and setting some other good habits in place. You can do it, just hang in there!



dumbo_buddy said:


> good morning everyone! happy august!  where is the time going?
> 
> i'm with *maria* and climbing back on that wagon today. we had a great day yesterday but i'm now my highest weight this whole pregnancy and while it's not horrible i'm still up NINETEEN pounds and i'm only 23 weeks. blergh. i've been posting for weeks now about how i'm not happy with gaining weight. it's hard when you've worked for so long to get back down to your happy weight and it just comes back on so easily. but at least i'm active. i mean, right? and the baby is growing perfectly so i really shouldn't complain. i have issues.
> 
> 
> everyone have a great day! drink your water! don't eat crap! move at least a little!


Nancy--look at how great you are doing with your workouts. And I've heard you say several times how hard it is to be off the metaformin (sp??). Just keep doing the best you can. You've lost it before and you will be able to do it again after baby 2 comes.



pjlla said:


> Hola friends!  Looks like I've been MIA again!  So sorry!  Busy time for us again.  I'm doing well and hope you all have been as well.  I'll definitely have some catching up time this week, so look for me to be around a bit more.
> 
> My firstborn child, lovely DD, turns 16 today!  How does that happen?  I'm not a minute older, but she is now 16!    We had a great birthday celebration with friends earlier this week, so today is low-key.
> 
> Doing well on the food front and improving things with regards to exercise... had a small drop in weight last Friday, but I'm still waaaay too high for my taste, so really watching things now.  Especially with vacation coming up soon.... I absolutely CANNOT afford to start our family vacation already at the high end of my maintenance range!


I hope your DD had a great day! I've been sitting at the top of my maintain this summer, too, and it's getting old! My DS goes back to school on Wednesday, so Thursday Mike and I are recommitting to getting back on track!



Worfiedoodles said:


> Tomorrow is the day I committed to getting myself back to this thread. New month, new diet approach (I'm going to try to be lower carb), new exercise routine, and new resolve to get myself on here and chat!
> 
> Missing you all and looking forward to catching up, even if it is imperfectly with shorter posts and fewer replies
> 
> Maria


Hi Maria! Great to see you over here.

*******
Ok, it's August! I don't usually like to see the summer go by, but July was a busy, slightly stressful month at our house, so I am ready for a new month. 

I know for a lot of folks school will be starting back up soon. It's always a little stressful when school starts back up, but I think being back on a schedule helps a lot of people, including me! 

So if you have a few minutes, take some time and write up some kind of schedule for the next week. Last week I scheduled all of my runs up to the W&D and I feel much more in control. Later this week my plan is to get a meal plan together for the rest of this month.

Have a great, OP day!


----------



## tigger813

Just back from my walk with my neighbor! It's quite humid out there! Drinking my water now! I will walk down to the Wellness Center after taking Ash and her friends to sewing class. 

Going to stay OP during the day and drink lots of water. We're having homemade pizza for supper so I will save all my calories for tonight! Gotta cook up some stuff early to put on the pizzas!

Ash is up so I guess I will fix her some breakfast! Izzie is coughing a bit so I hope she's not getting sick!

I was up a bit this morning but I think that was from my lunch yesterday and hopefully the extra walking and water today will help me get rid of that. I'm feeling good about this week. I need to make my menu today for the rest of the week. I will do a big grocery shopping trip on Friday to stock up for the next couple of weeks. Probably take the kids to the movies on Friday.

Gotta get moving!

TTFN


----------



## donac

Good Monday moring everyone.  

I am sorry I am so late.  I had to do all the things dh does on Monday morning.  Then I could not believe how much went on here last night.  

Welcome back to those who have been missing.  Don't forget to send in your weight.

Question of the Day 

It is a new month and many people are talking about starting over I think this is a good question for the day. 

What is the one thing that you can do today to start your new life style?

I am going to work on getting in my exercise.  My knee and my other ankle have been bothering me a great deal this weekend.  I bought new sneakers yesterday and a new pedometer.  I am aiming for 10000 steps for today.  It is going to be tough but I am hoping to do it. 

Have a happy and healthy day.


----------



## JacksLilWench

dvccruiser76 said:


> Okay, my new goal for the next challenge is to try out this Healthy Habits thing. I usually feel too busy to try it out, but enough is enough. I WILL give it a try next challenge



The HH Challenges each week REALLY help me push myself, and I think give me the extra edge I need to lose the weight.  Come join us, it's so much fun, and there's prizes involved!



mackeysmom said:


> Slinking back into the room ...
> 
> Well, it has been about a month since I've last posted - but I promise I do read every post, every day.
> 
> I just have not been able to get my act together in terms of food.  I've been eating junk, eating out, not counting points, not weighing or measuring, etc.
> 
> I feel gross - I feel like I've gained fifty pounds.  My only saving grace is that I drink a ton of water each day, and I've continued to walk three miles a day at least 5 days a week.
> 
> My starting weight at the beginning of this challenge was 207.  At one point I was down to 203 and had actually been runner-up BL one week.  I weighed myself today to send my weight to Donac and was right back where I started - 207.
> 
> I'm not going to dwell on it - I can't get the time back or change what I've done (or not done) - just wanted to get it out there so I deal with it and move on ...
> 
> - Laura



We're in the same boat together, Laura.  It feels like an upstream paddle sometimes, but sometimes treading water is okay, because it's better than losing even more ground.  It's a new month, you can do this!!



donac said:


> Question of the Day
> 
> It is a new month and many people are talking about starting over I think this is a good question for the day.
> 
> What is the one thing that you can do today to start your new life style?



I am really going to start cracking down on myself about diet and exercise.  There is no one else who can lose this weight for me (unfortunately, no matter how hard I wish for it!)  When I get home from work today, I pledge to do a 20 minute Pilates video, and a 10 Minute Solution Ab Workout.  Then walk with my friend Linda.  And I will report back as soon as I'm done!!


----------



## my3princes

donac said:


> Good Sunday morning everyone.
> 
> It was very strange yesterday with no one home.  I know the dog felt it.  She didn't want to eat until it was dinner time.
> 
> I had a good yoga session.  It was nice to see another type.
> 
> I went grocery shopping in the afternoon.
> 
> Crazy day today.  I have church and then have to go to the nursing home to help give out communion.  I have to go to the cell phone store and then get some new sneakers.  My ankle has been bothering me and I think is because I am not wearing supportive shoes.  I am hoping that I don't hit too much traffic.  Last week there was a concert at the local race track.  This week thre is a BIG horse race so traffic may be bad again.
> 
> Question of the Day  If you could pick your choice of EMH  which would it be AM or PM?  What park would it be?
> 
> Have a happy and healthy day.



EMH  we do them all, we usually park hop in order to utilize them.  That being said Morning EMH is imparative for the water parks.  You can get 80% of the park done before the masses enter.  Save the lazy river and wave pools for last.  That way we escape the big lines, do everything and still enjoy it.

Evening EMH at AK is usually pretty desserted.  No lines, but not everything is open either.



bellebookworm9 said:


> Just out of curiosity, is painting the rooms white something your realtor suggested? My mom is starting to fix up our house to sell it, and my brother's room is blue and mine is purple. We're going to start repainting them in those colors, but perhaps we should look into white instead?



Realtors recommend neutral colors.  The idea is for prospective buyers to be able to walk into the house and imagine their possessions fitting into the space.  If you have blue or purple and their possessions don't work with those colors it is harder to imagine themselves in that space and it also makes them think about the time and money involved in repainting or remodeling.  It is best for the seller to feel less comfortable in the home by removing all clutter, using neutral paint, etc.  Things that we as homeowners treasure as adding character will be big turn offs for prospective buyers.



donac said:


> Good Monday moring everyone.
> 
> I am sorry I am so late.  I had to do all the things dh does on Monday morning.  Then I could not believe how much went on here last night.
> 
> Welcome back to those who have been missing.  Don't forget to send in your weight.
> 
> Question of the Day
> 
> It is a new month and many people are talking about starting over I think this is a good question for the day.
> 
> What is the one thing that you can do today to start your new life style?
> 
> I am going to work on getting in my exercise.  My knee and my other ankle have been bothering me a great deal this weekend.  I bought new sneakers yesterday and a new pedometer.  I am aiming for 10000 steps for today.  It is going to be tough but I am hoping to do it.
> 
> Have a happy and healthy day.



Monday QOTD:  It's all about keeping my head in the game.  I know what to do, I know how to do it, I just need to do it.  I think I'm mentally in a better place now as the reality that our Dream Hawaii trip is less than a year away is sinking in.  I'm starting to see end of summer clearance sales and want to start hoarding items for the trip, but not know what size I will be, let a lone what size the family will be is making it difficult.



P.  Nick was telling me yesterday that his 16th is coming right up   How is this possible he was just born, wasn't he.  Of course he completed driver's ed on Friday so he is really itching to get his license.  He got an A in the class so that makes me feel a little better.  Wish DD a Happy Birthday from us.


----------



## jaelless

donac said:


> Good Monday moring everyone.
> 
> 
> Question of the Day
> 
> It is a new month and many people are talking about starting over I think this is a good question for the day.
> 
> What is the one thing that you can do today to start your new life style?
> 
> Have a happy and healthy day.



I am going to work on portion control. That is my biggest downfall I think.


----------



## glss1/2fll

QOTD: I am going to make sure I exercise every day. Today I got up and did my run. Not a spectacular time, but certainly not my worst. Then I met my walking partner and logged another 3 miles with her. So I can definitely check it off the list for today. Last month I managed 1500 minutes of exercise without hardly trying (except for the last 52 minutes!). It was fun to keep track and I think I'll aim for that same time this month. DH will be off work for a couple weeks; not sure what we're doing for vacation, but know it will wreak havoc with my workout routine!

Laura--you are so close to one-derland. You can do this!

Need to shower and hit the grocery store. Love payday! 

Have a great day!


----------



## bellebookworm9

dumbo_buddy said:


> *gretchen and sue* quick funny twilight story. growing up i always thought it would be nice to name my son after my dad. i like the name, i like my dad, and it's not really a common name anymore. 5 years ago i married my husband. well, that blew any chance of naming my kid edward as my husband's last name is CULLEN!  when we found out we were having a boy all my little teeny bopper cousins were pleading with me to name him edward! "really, it'll just be like naming him after uncle eddie!" yeah, right. edward cullen. yeah, that'd be like naming my kid harry potter! lol! so DS is thomas edward cullen.
> 
> now that we're having a boy, carlisle and emmett are obviously also out as name choices for us (not that i like them anyway, phew).



Haha Nancy that's great! I kind of like the name Bella, but I would never name a kid that anymore. 


I weighed myself this morning and am officially down 11.6 pounds since the beginning of this challenge!  Yay for new clip art in my siggie!

Also good news: remember about a month ago we were talking about that new announcement that J.K. Rowling was going to make, and it turned out to be the Pottermore website. Well, a million people get to enter it early over the next two months, and I'm going to be one of them  I did the early entry thing this morning!


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

Question of the Day 

It is a new month and many people are talking about starting over I think this is a good question for the day. 

What is the one thing that you can do today to start your new life style?


I'm going to take the time to build a schedule for the fall. This will be the first year all the kids are in school all day, every day. I need to have a plan in place, right down to meal times and exercise. 

I've started my basic plans already, I just need to tweak it and add a few things. 
My basic plan:
Every day - drop kids off and immediately go workout. I want to do this away from home (the computer) as much as possible so I don't get distracted. Dishes and laundry are also every day. 

Monday is errand day, that way I get what I need for the week so I'm not running out every day. If I still have time I will clean the bathroom and the linen closet. 

Tuesday will be spent working in the upstairs in our room and the boys room. 

Wednesday is my craft day. I have so many 1/2 finished projects!! This is a me day to do what I want in my craft room. 

Thursday and Friday will be focused on the downstairs.

Weekends will be reserved for family outings, cleaning the basement, garage, loft and building. Those depend on DH's schedule though. 

I also want to set monthly goals like painting, yard work, and other big projects.


----------



## dumbo_buddy

QOTD: one thing i can do TODAY is to cut the snacking. i had a lovely herbalife shake for breakfast with frozen banana. had another shake for lunch with tons of frozen fruit and a WW bagel with pb and jelly. and now just because it's naptime for the kiddo doesn't mean i need to sit and eat anything i can get my hands on. drink water instead.

as part of my "starting over" i'm committing to logging enough miles before my may 2012 trip to WDW to have walked/run to disney. right now it's 3 mi/day to get to that. now, obviously i can't exercise right after baby BUT my workouts are now about 4-5 days a week and i'm usually doing at least 4 miles. i can do it! i'd love to do the walk to disney before my next trip but seeing as it's in only 40 days i'd need to walk 24 miles each day to make it there! 

need to now make a shopping list and meal plan for the week. i was supposed to make meatballs this weekend but never did and i just checked the meat and it's 3 days past the sell by. ugh. i HATE when i waste money like that.


----------



## pjlla

my3princes said:


> I've not been feeling too well today.  TMI, but I was visited by Aunt Flo a few days late this month and it has been pure h e ll.  I know that I'm probably premenapausal, but if this continues to get worse I will have to talk with my doctor about it as I can't give up a day or two each month to just crawl into bed.  I really need to get us packed for vacation, but lack the motivation needed.



From one perimenopausal to another.... hang in there!  



SettinSail said:


> Have had a bad day today with several things upsetting me and weighing on my mind.  Trying to remain positive and look at the big picture.  Nobody is dead or hurt.  *We will wake up tomorrow with food, shelter, clothing, transportation, money and everything we need to life a happy life.* All of the issues will work themselves out with probably no long-term consequences.  One issue may cost us a lot of money but we have done nothing to owe this money and our conscience is clear.
> 
> Shawn



Nice job keeping it POSITIVE!!!



donac said:


> Question of the Day   For the HH points this week the challenge is to eat at least 5 fruits or veggies a day.  How to manage to do this?  What are your favorite fruits and veggies?



Unless the fridge is bare, I have no problem getting my fruits and veggies.  Breakfast almost always involves one or the other.... egg whites with veggies, greek yogurt with fruit, etc.

Lunch  and/or dinner are very, very often a salad.  If not a salad, then usually some sort of hot veggies and quite often carrots or celery with hummus.

Snacks usually involve baby carrots, sliced cucumber, strawberries, blueberries, watermelon or peaches this time of year.  Later in the year it will be clementines and apples and grapes.  

I would say I average about 5-8  servings of fruit/veggies per day.... sometimes as many as 10 servings! I do really like veggies and I serve a lot of them to my family.  I bulk up a lot of our meals with extra veggies where ever possible.  I made a delicious "creamy light fettucine alfredo" the other night I haven't made in a while.  It calls for two cups of steamed veggies, but it is easy to bulk it up with lots more!  Plus I served it to DH and myself on tofu shiritaki noodles (whole wheat spaghetti for the kiddos) and it was delicious!!!!!

We've been eating our big family meal at lunch time a lot this summer and it has worked out well.  DH is working from home and DD is home during the mid part of the day.  That way we can kind of "wing it" in the evenings when we are dashing to swim and such.  

Favorites???  Veggies..... broccoli, cauliflower (both oven roasted....mmmmm),asparagus, romaine, tomatoes, strawberries, blueberries, fresh apples, mango.



SettinSail said:


> Have you ever heard the old saying "If you want something done, ask the busiest person you know" ?   I find that is so true.  If I have a lot going on, I am so much more productive.  If I don't have much going on, I end up procrastinating on even the few things I have to do.
> 
> Shawn



That sounds like me to an extreme!!!! Lazy begets lazy.... but busy begets busier!! 



jaelless said:


> This challenge is surprisingly hard. I love fruits and veggies, just don't eat enough of them. Best way to get a few servings in is make a salad, downside to that is dressings. Just need to make better choices in those. I really don't have a favorite, I go through phases where I love this or that at the time then kind of get burned out on them cause ate too much. I have decided I don't like spaghetti squash, tried it and was a fail. Today going to hit local farmer's market and see if can still find green tomatoes. Those are surprisingly good roasted in oven. I want to roast them and then see if can make salsa out of them. It will be experiment, but I like doing those in kitchen.



Mmmm.... the green tomatoes sound good.  I saw some at the fruit market this morning, but short of fried green tomatoes (which I've tried and didn't like) or green tomato mincemeat (yummy but full of sugar), I couldn't think of anything to do with them!  I usually end up with green tomatoes at the end of the season after the first frost.... I keep the oven roasting in mind for them!



tigger813 said:


> Talked to my mom last night for a bit. My sister had upset her again as usual and she mentioned she thought she needed her medication as she thought she was going to have a seizure. Of course then she wouldn't get off the phone with me to call the nurses. She slept through her therapy session yesterday so hopefully they will do one today. I finally convinced her that we would talk tomorrow and that she needed to call the nurse. I'm feeling guilty about not being there to help. My brother and I are in disagreement with my sister about something at the moment so she appears to be mad at both of us. My brother's been away so he may have missed her call. I can't deal with my sister when she is in a pissy mood and I've got enough of my own issues to deal with right now!
> 
> TTFN



Sorry that things are still crazy with your Mom.  



keenercam said:


> Good morning, everyone!  I just have a minute but I wanted to thank those doing the exercise challenge with me.  It is really helping me stay on track. When I might have moved my long training session to tomorrow I figured I had to exercise anyway, so I might as well get that out of the way.  Worked out well.  I did 8.21 miles. It took way too long compared to what I was able to do pre-injury, but I racked up the activity points and don't have to fit in exercise again today.
> 
> Have a great day, everyone!



Hey.... the heck with the time.... at least you are moving again in the right direction!  POSITIVE thinking!



glss1/2fll said:


> QOTD: It's really hard. DH said, "just throw some berries on your cereal in the morning and you're off to a good start." Well, yes, dear, but when I choose a cereal it's loaded with sugar and doesn't need anything else!  So, for favorites, I like bananas, strawberries, watermelon and veggies: broccoli, corn, peas, carrots. Another problem for me is the timing of this challenge: it is the very end of the month and we have pretty much used up the grocery allotment. Ya gotta love once a month paydays. I would love to run out and buy fresh stuff, but hope to wait until Monday.
> Have a great day everybody! Drink that water and eat those fruits and veggies.



It took a long time to get used to the once-a-month paychecks, but you do learn some tricks!  I always try to keep a few frozen/canned fruits and veggies on hand for the when it gets tricky at the end of the month.  Frozen broccoli and canned peaches/pears in juice are bearable when necessary.



Disneywedding2010 said:


> I had a really hard time last night. School starts in Texas in the next few weeks and my emotions hit me like a tsunami last night. There are events you look foward to as a parent and taking your child to her first day of kindergarten is one of them. I would be school supply and clothes shopping right now. I would be getting ready to meet her new teacher in a few weeks. I'd be stressing over whether the Navy would be letting her daddy be there on her first day of school. All of these things you get to look forward to as a parent and I don't get that chance thanks to a dumb drunk driver.
> 
> I had an emotional night and spent a good amount of time sitting in my dark closet bawling my eyes out. I haven't cried that hard in I don't know how long... the funeral maybe? It was one of those nights where I felt the drunk got off to easy. Yes, she died but for a split second last night I wished she was sitting in a dark dreary jail cell having to live with the fact that she took my family from me.







donac said:


> Question of the Day  If you could pick your choice of EMH  which would it be AM or PM?  What park would it be?
> 
> Have a happy and healthy day.



Tough question.... I like them both!  I'm enough of a morning person that I love AM EMH!  But it is only one hour..... and usually the evening EMH is a few hours and it is fun to be there in the dark.... and usually by about 1 am the place is DEAD (in a good way!).  Disney seems to have a devious plan to put an AM EMH on the morning after a PM EMH.... but we trick them.... we use a good alarm clock and lots of strong COFFEE and make it to BOTH!!!!  

For AM EMH I like DHS.... you can get TOT, RNR, and TSM all done (sometimes a few rides on each) before the rest of the folks arrive!  Then you are free to see other stuff or leave the park (not my favorite park, so I am happy to be out of there by noon).  

For PM EMH I love MK!!!  What's not to love about riding BTMRR in the dark 3 times in a row without getting off!  And I can get as wet as I want on Splash and not worry about looking like a drowned rat for the rest of the day!



Rose&Mike said:


> We ran 6 miles this morning. It went well, though it was pretty warm and muggy. I am just about done icing my knees. I didn't ice on Friday and I could definitely tell.
> 
> *Probably at the end of the week I'd like to start throwing around some ideas for the next challenge. If you are currently helping out with something please send me a pm and let me know if you'd like to continue. I don't know yet if I will post a planning thread or if we will just talk about the next challenge here.*
> 
> Have a great Sunday!



Don't give up on the icing!  It is an important step!  I have been really lax on my stretching and I can always tell the next morning!

I know I've been MIA more than usual for this challenge, but I'd love to chat about planning for the next one!  I know BUffy and I both mentioned helping out with an "organizational" component for the next one.  If there is any interest in that, let me know!



JacksLilWench said:


> I'm really cracking down on my diet and exercise now that my trip is so close.  I would LOVE to lose another 12 lbs before then and I think I can do it/come really close to it.  I'm back on my diet TODAY after two weeks of being so far off plan, I couldn't even see my plan.  I can't wait to get back on the scale and see a number I *like*, hahaha!



Glad that you got your plan back "in sight" again!  My exercise schedule must have been visiting your plan, cause it has definitely not been here!  



donac said:


> QOTD   I am early riser so I would pick EMH and I would pick the MK.  You can do most of Fantasyland in an hour.  The best EMH I ever saw was with my sister.  Only Fantasyland was open and it was geared for little kids.  My dsis and I were by ourselves but we went anyway.  I even called to ask if it was open to all guests and not just those with kids.  It was different in that the characters were all out but you were not allowed to ask them for autographs.  the characters were playing with the kids and going on the rides with the kids.  We saw Wendy take a little boy on Peter Pan and then meet up with Peter at the end.  Minnie was playing jump rope.  The Mad Hatter took a little boy on the Tea Cups.  It was so sweet.



I think I remember them doing that a few years ago!  It sounds like it was pretty neat.



bellebookworm9 said:


> I used to be a Twilight fan, I started reading the books when they first came out. But then they got popular and I realized that they were kind of lame, and the movies are just blah. Taylor Lautner is the high point of them for me.  Harry Potter still has it'a magic (no pun intended) 14 years later and keeps getting better (I'm still finding new stuff every time I read the books or watch the movies), but Twilight lost it's appeal after only a few. I did watch the first three movies, but I have no interest in the last two.
> 
> 
> *I was SO happy when DD finally realized that she didn't care so much for the Twilight series!  In fact, I don't think she ever even saw the last movie.  It was, fortunately, a flash in the pan.*





Disneywedding2010 said:


> OMG!!!
> 
> I will never ever ever again paint a room a dark color. Alan has put on two coats of white primer + paint (its all in one) and the dang Aggie red is still bleeding through. He's up at Sherwin Williams right now to see what they suggest.
> 
> We both agreed the new house is NOT getting painted.



Honestly.... some colors are just tough to get good coverage over and some are tough to get good results!  I painted DS's room this past fall..... one wall of pumpkin orange and three walls of lime green all over light blue..... so you wouldn't think it would be too bad, but it took at least three coats of the orange to look decent!  I can't imagine what it will take to cover the orange some day!  

If you aren't painting the new house, what will you do?? Wallpaper?  Do people still use that? Don't see it much around here any more.



BernardandMissBianca said:


> Hey guys, sorry I haven't been around. We are just so busy and we are leaving for Nashville on Thursday, we'll be gone for 10 days but I'll try to sneak some time in while we are on the road.
> 
> *Enjoy Nashville! *
> 
> EMH: always night!!! We are NOT morning people!! LOL Although Pamela, her DD, my DS and I did morning EMH at Hollywood Studios and we got so much done!!! I'd like to do it again, I just need to get my kids moving in the same direction!
> 
> *Oh my gosh.... that was such a fun day!!! I finally got around to putting some of my pictures from that trip on FB for the family to see.  I love seeing them pop up when check FB!  *
> 
> *Pamela* Please wish DD a happy birthday for me!!! Just sent DS upstairs to text her a message!



I did!  Thanks.



Worfiedoodles said:


> Tomorrow is the day I committed to getting myself back to this thread. New month, new diet approach (I'm going to try to be lower carb), new exercise routine, and new resolve to get myself on here and chat!
> 
> Missing you all and looking forward to catching up, even if it is imperfectly with shorter posts and fewer replies
> 
> Maria



ME TOO!  I've been doing good with food, but I'm recommitting to more exercise and new motivation!  Lower carbs is a big PITA, but I have to honestly say I notice such a difference around my middle that it is worth it.  I don't miss potatoes (as I had given them up a while ago) and I don't miss pasta much (although I miss it as an option for a quick/cheap family meal), and I never buy white bread any how.  But I do miss the occasional Skinny Cow treat, Vitamuffin, FiberOne bar, etc.  

Look for the Joseph's Flax, oat bran, and whole wheat pitas and lavash.... they are really low carb and very good!  The pita makes a nice pizza crust!  

I find, if I am craving a carb, I can have a moderate amount of a really healthy carb (like whole wheat couscous, quinoa, or a Joseph's pita) and it takes care of the craving.  

The HARDEST part is giving up the reliance on artificial sweeteners.  It is so easy to fall into a trap of consuming TOO MUCH Splenda, Equal, etc in an effort to avoid sugar when you are watching your carbs.  You kind of just need to enjoy things LESS sweet (coffee, tea, yogurt).  

Plain fat free greek yogurt is a nice alternative, but it does need sweetening (IMHO).... but I've gotten it down to just one packet of stevia plus some vanilla  and some berries.  I stewed some peaches last week (in an effort to save them.... not very good ones) and they are really delicious mixed with the greek yogurt.  

Anyhow.... PM me if you wanna talk!



mackeysmom said:


> Slinking back into the room ...
> 
> Well, it has been about a month since I've last posted - but I promise I do read every post, every day.
> 
> I just have not been able to get my act together in terms of food.  I've been eating junk, eating out, not counting points, not weighing or measuring, etc.
> 
> I feel gross - I feel like I've gained fifty pounds.  My only saving grace is that I drink a ton of water each day, and I've continued to walk three miles a day at least 5 days a week.
> 
> My starting weight at the beginning of this challenge was 207.  At one point I was down to 203 and had actually been runner-up BL one week.  I weighed myself today to send my weight to Donac and was right back where I started - 207.
> 
> I'm not going to dwell on it - I can't get the time back or change what I've done (or not done) - just wanted to get it out there so I deal with it and move on ...
> 
> - Laura



Isn't it funny how our bodies try to get back to a particular spot?  And of course, we are always fighting to get to a LOWER spot!

You have dealt with it.... you did the hardest part!  You hit the scale, faced the music, came clean with us, and now you can, as you said, MOVE ON!!  Glad you see you back!!



trinaweena said:


> Happy birthday to your DD. 16 seems SO far away for me, but its really not. I'm only 25! When did 25 start to feel so old!
> 
> Good luck losing before you vacation! I know you can do it! Your such an inspiration to me how you manage to keep yourself on track! Sometimes I have to stop and ask myself "What would Pamela do?" And ok to be honest sometimes I say screw it and go "this is what Trina wants to do" but i am trying!!!



I'll share the birthday greetings with DD!

Thanks for telling me that I inspire you.  I don't feel very "inspirational" lately and I think that is why I haven't MADE the time to visit here very often this summer.  Like I've said, after  3 1/2 years of WW, I've definitely got the eating thing down pat..... but the exercise I continue to struggle with.  But as long as I am still TRYING I figure I am moving in the right direction (at least figuratively). 



Rose&Mike said:


> I hope your DD had a great day! I've been sitting at the top of my maintain this summer, too, and it's getting old! My DS goes back to school on Wednesday, so Thursday Mike and I are recommitting to getting back on track!
> 
> *Yup.... definitely being home for the summer and having a crazy summer schedule has NOT helped with the exercise schedule.
> 
> I've been at the top of my maintain pretty much since I returned from Disney (except for maybe two weeks) and it SUCKS!!! In fact, the lovely size 4 shorts that I bought for our trip are now SO TIGHT that I refuse to wear them....  This is the first time since I started this journey in 2008 that I have backpedaled so badly for so long.... and I KNOW, without a doubt, that it is the exercise that is the problem.  Trying hard to resolve it though.*
> 
> 
> Ok, it's August! I don't usually like to see the summer go by, but July was a busy, slightly stressful month at our house, so I am ready for a new month.
> 
> I know for a lot of folks school will be starting back up soon. It's always a little stressful when school starts back up, but I think being back on a schedule helps a lot of people, including me!
> 
> So if you have a few minutes, take some time and write up some kind of schedule for the next week. Last week I scheduled all of my runs up to the W&D and I feel much more in control. Later this week my plan is to get a meal plan together for the rest of this month.
> 
> Have a great, OP day!



You've got a deal!  I will write up this week's exercise plan/schedule, as well as a plan for my vacation week next week!  I'll post it later!



donac said:


> Question of the Day
> 
> It is a new month and many people are talking about starting over I think this is a good question for the day.
> 
> What is the one thing that you can do today to start your new life style?
> 
> *I think that writing up my exercise plan for the next MONTH is a good start!*
> 
> I am going to work on getting in my exercise.  My knee and my other ankle have been bothering me a great deal this weekend.  I bought new sneakers yesterday and a new pedometer.  I am aiming for 10000 steps for today.  It is going to be tough but I am hoping to do it.
> 
> Have a happy and healthy day.



Hope the new sneakers help!



my3princes said:


> P.  Nick was telling me yesterday that his 16th is coming right up   How is this possible he was just born, wasn't he.  Of course he completed driver's ed on Friday so he is really itching to get his license.  He got an A in the class so that makes me feel a little better.  Wish DD a Happy Birthday from us.



DD says HI and THANKS!  She hasn't taken Driver's Ed yet cause we've been too busy, but hopefully we can find a course for her to take in September.  Swim season doesn''t kick into high gear again until the end of October, so we need to take advantage of that time.


************

Well friends.... I spent too much time replying so now I've got to FLY to pick up DS at Robotics camp!  I'll be back later to chat....................P


----------



## Worfiedoodles

dvccruiser76 said:


> Hi Maria,
> How are things in town? Any word on the new Earl of Sandwich that's supposed to be going in the Commons? I may be heading into the city Friday to meet a friend for lunch and/or a walk on the common. Will & I also have dinner reservations at Moo... for my birthday this weekend. Have you ever been? I want to try Max & Brenners sometime soon as well.



I had a meeting at the state house last week so I was walking through the Common looking for it -- but I didn't see anything yet  Moo sounds lovely, but I've never been 



bellebookworm9 said:


> Today was an overall on plan day. I went grocery shopping for a few things for the week. Didn't get in any exercise, but I did get some new running shoes (Saucony, the brand I normally get for my everyday sneakers, but these are fun-bright blue and green with silver!) so I need to start running again. This is the last week of class, so I should have more time starting next week.



It is so much fun to have new shoes -- Enjoy! 



mackeysmom said:


> Slinking back into the room ... I just have not been able to get my act together in terms of food.  I've been eating junk, eating out, not counting points, not weighing or measuring, etc.



Yep, that's me. This has prompted me to decide to give lower carb a try. I eat way too much junk and it shows...



trinaweena said:


> Good luck losing before you vacation! I know you can do it! Your such an inspiration to me how you manage to keep yourself on track! Sometimes I have to stop and ask myself "What would Pamela do?" And ok to be honest sometimes I say screw it and go "this is what Trina wants to do" but i am trying!!!
> 
> For now...sharks are on my tv...bliss



I do that, too! *Pamela* is the Gold Standard! Such an inspiration! We are all atwitter in my house about shark week -- very popular with DS13 and me! 



BernardandMissBianca said:


> Boma also has a butternut squash soup that's really good, but it's thicker then Bistro de Paris. The best way I could describe that one was a bowl full of Autumn. It's delish too!
> 
> Welcome back Maria!! I fell off the wagon too. But tomorrow is August 1 (can you believe it?) so I'm jumping back on!!!



I LOVE the soups at Boma! They are incredible, so amazingly delicious! 



dumbo_buddy said:


> i'm with *maria* and climbing back on that wagon today. we had a great day yesterday but i'm now my highest weight this whole pregnancy and while it's not horrible i'm still up NINETEEN pounds and i'm only 23 weeks. blergh. i've been posting for weeks now about how i'm not happy with gaining weight. it's hard when you've worked for so long to get back down to your happy weight and it just comes back on so easily. but at least i'm active. i mean, right? and the baby is growing perfectly so i really shouldn't complain. i have issues.



Tell Bronx Baby he can wait until he emerges to gorge himself...oh wait, that might not be the best, either  I know it is the baby, not you. You are just taking care of the little one, so what can you do?   Seriously, I barely moved when I was pregnant -- you are out and about and shaming me most days with your workouts -- you are doing great!



Rose&Mike said:


> Ok, it's August! I don't usually like to see the summer go by, but July was a busy, slightly stressful month at our house, so I am ready for a new month.
> 
> So if you have a few minutes, take some time and write up some kind of schedule for the next week. Last week I scheduled all of my runs up to the W&D and I feel much more in control. Later this week my plan is to get a meal plan together for the rest of this month.



This is a great idea -- make a plan as much as possible! I have a workout plan through October (which I actually followed all of last week!), and I'm trying to come up with snacks to make lower carb workable. The book I read only suggested pepperoni and cheese sticks, which is a bit limiting...



tigger813 said:


> I was up a bit this morning but I think that was from my lunch yesterday and hopefully the extra walking and water today will help me get rid of that. I'm feeling good about this week. I need to make my menu today for the rest of the week. I will do a big grocery shopping trip on Friday to stock up for the next couple of weeks. Probably take the kids to the movies on Friday.



I love going to the movies!  I owe ds a Glee 3-D, and I will admit I loved the previews for Happy Feet 2. So cute! 



donac said:


> Question of the Day
> 
> It is a new month and many people are talking about starting over I think this is a good question for the day.
> 
> What is the one thing that you can do today to start your new life style?



Today I'm going to stick with my after work routine when I get home, instead of collapsing and sucking up the ac.  This will keep me up and moving, instead of seated and eatin'. 



my3princes said:


> Monday QOTD:  It's all about keeping my head in the game.  I know what to do, I know how to do it, I just need to do it.  I think I'm mentally in a better place now as the reality that our Dream Hawaii trip is less than a year away is sinking in.  I'm starting to see end of summer clearance sales and want to start hoarding items for the trip, but not know what size I will be, let a lone what size the family will be is making it difficult.



I was just noticing now is the time to buy clothes for next summer, but I'm hoping anything I would buy now wouldn't fit...it's complicated, isn't it? 



glss1/2fll said:


> QOTD: I am going to make sure I exercise every day. Today I got up and did my run. Not a spectacular time, but certainly not my worst. Then I met my walking partner and logged another 3 miles with her. So I can definitely check it off the list for today. Last month I managed 1500 minutes of exercise without hardly trying (except for the last 52 minutes!). It was fun to keep track and I think I'll aim for that same time this month. DH will be off work for a couple weeks; not sure what we're doing for vacation, but know it will wreak havoc with my workout routine!



One thing I really miss about the WISH teams, we used to keep track of our exercise and compete for minutes. I felt like I was helping my team if I worked out, making it much more likely to happen 



BernardandMissBianca said:


> Question of the Day
> 
> It is a new month and many people are talking about starting over I think this is a good question for the day.
> 
> What is the one thing that you can do today to start your new life style?
> 
> 
> I'm going to take the time to build a schedule for the fall. This will be the first year all the kids are in school all day, every day. I need to have a plan in place, right down to meal times and exercise.



It sounds like you have a wonderful plan, I'm sure you will enjoy implementing it! 



pjlla said:


> I find, if I am craving a carb, I can have a moderate amount of a really healthy carb (like whole wheat couscous, quinoa, or a Joseph's pita) and it takes care of the craving.
> 
> Anyhow.... PM me if you wanna talk!



Thank you so much for all the wonderful advice! I'm having a hard time figuring out how many carbs are ok...I'll definitely pm you! 

Ok, so no workout for me today since I knew I had to be at work by 8 for a meeting. Instead I got up yesterday and did 3M. I have two more of those workouts scheduled for tomorrow and Wednesday, then I'm resting until my Half on Sunday. Well, it's not my Half, *Cam* and many others will be there, too! 

You can all laugh at me -- I am dying to get home and do my tasks so I can watch "One Life to Live" -- followed by the Shark Week shows from last night!

Maria


----------



## pjlla

Worfiedoodles said:


> I do that, too! *Pamela* is the Gold Standard! Such an inspiration!
> 
> *Awww....  shucks.....*
> 
> We are all atwitter in my house about shark week -- very popular with DS13 and me!
> 
> *DD is excited too!  We are usually away during shark week, but our vacation time changed this year, so we will probably catch several of the shows!  She had part of her sweet 16 party last week at the New England Aquarium and was excited to visit the new shark and ray touch tank.  Have you seen it yet?*
> 
> 
> IThis is a great idea -- make a plan as much as possible! I have a workout plan through October (which I actually followed all of last week!), and I'm trying to come up with snacks to make lower carb workable. The book I read only suggested pepperoni and cheese sticks, which is a bit limiting...
> 
> *Ummm..... I would NEVER have tried lower carb eating if I had read that book!  Pepperoni..... ewww!
> 
> How about fat free greek yogurt, low fat cottage cheese, natural peanut butter (on celery and/or low carb breads), fruit, hummus (wait..... you already eat a lot of hummus don't you??).*
> 
> One thing I really miss about the WISH teams, we used to keep track of our exercise and compete for minutes. I felt like I was helping my team if I worked out, making it much more likely to happen
> 
> *THere is always the monthly exercise challenge that GoldcupMom usually posts here on the WISH boards.  I find that very helpful when I did it.*
> 
> 
> Thank you so much for all the wonderful advice! I'm having a hard time figuring out how many carbs are ok...I'll definitely pm you!
> 
> 
> *Wish I had thought to call you last week when I was in Boston for the day with DD and 8 of her friends for her birthday!*
> 
> Ok, so no workout for me today since I knew I had to be at work by 8 for a meeting. Instead I got up yesterday and did 3M. I have two more of those workouts scheduled for tomorrow and Wednesday, then I'm resting until my Half on Sunday. Well, it's not my Half, *Cam* and many others will be there, too!
> 
> You can all laugh at me -- I am dying to get home and do my tasks so I can watch "One Life to Live" -- followed by the Shark Week shows from last night!
> 
> Maria




No laughing from me!


***************

Well friends.... no time to chat AGAIN!  I need to eat and head to the Y in the next 15 minutes!  I'll try again later..................P


----------



## my3princes

I swam across the lake we're camping on twice today.   Feel good on the exercise front.  Tomorrow we're going to Six Flags


----------



## trinaweena

Worfiedoodles said:


> I do that, too! *Pamela* is the Gold Standard! Such an inspiration! We are all atwitter in my house about shark week -- very popular with DS13 and me!



My uncle has a degree in marine biology, and i toyed with the idea of marine biology for awhile, and studied under one of my professors at mystic aquarium in CT for a summer.  I absolutly loved it.  If i thought i could have an actual future in it I would pursue it but i'm not really cut out to be a scientist.  For now i just sell people fish for their aquariums and they still argue with me and act like i don't know what im talking about! (NO you CANNOT keep that goldfish in a bowl!  Speaking of goldfish, my 8inch three year old goldfish apparently thinks he's Shamu at feeding times now and likes to splash water all out of his tank! He's making a mess on my floor.  I might have to start hand feeding him again to keep the excitement level down.  Who knew fish were so much work??? )

Everyday i always do well untill the end of the day and then i make a bad choice.  Today it was starbucks on the way to class.  They have this mozereela pannini that i love and i needed a quick something something. Ugh.  

For now in class learning about things i've known since grade school.  I don't think i will be running today, as i have yet to pack and need to be up at 730am to drive to the cape. Ugggh

I just want to sleep


----------



## bellebookworm9

donac said:


> Question of the Day



Like most other people have said, I need to work on getting my exercise in some more. Right now I just come home from work and am exhausted, plus the humidity normally ends up killing any plans I do have to exercise.



my3princes said:


> Realtors recommend neutral colors.  The idea is for prospective buyers to be able to walk into the house and imagine their possessions fitting into the space.  If you have blue or purple and their possessions don't work with those colors it is harder to imagine themselves in that space and it also makes them think about the time and money involved in repainting or remodeling.  It is best for the seller to feel less comfortable in the home by removing all clutter, using neutral paint, etc.  Things that we as homeowners treasure as adding character will be big turn offs for prospective buyers.



Hmmmm...will mention this to Mom. Personally, I'd rather see a home with some color, since no way will any walls in a house I buy have neutral walls-too much like a dorm room!  So since I'd end up repainting anyway, it wouldn't matter much. And actually, in our house it's really only our bedrooms that have color, everything else is cream or light blue/peach.


*******************
Today was alright with eating. I decided to stop at Tim Horton's for breakfast. I ordered a yogurt parfait and an apple juice (both healthy choices), then a small ice cap (I didn't sleep much last night), and then a blueberry muffin (I knew there was no way yogurt would hold me until lunch) which to my surprise was 9 points! 

I hate not knowing what time my lunch will be on any given day of the week, that's the really sucky thing I can think of about this job. But I packed a healthy lunch, and the outing for class today was to the mall, so I spent 45 minutes pushing a wheelchair there.

Dinner was supposed to be corn on the cob and BBQ chicken, but it was just too darn hot and humid, so we went to get hot dogs instead. I had a few onion rings, and some loganberry (a Western New York thing, I think-most people don't know what it is). So I'm done eating for today; got some stuff to do for class and then going to bed early.


----------



## mikamah

Good evening everyone!  

I'd like to join you all back in the wagon too!!  I've been popping in and out each and every day, but haven't stayed in for one complete day yet.  For today's qotd, I can start journalling my food again.  It makes all the difference for me, so starting tonight, I am going to write every bite until friday august 19th, the day I start vacation.  

We had a fun weekend at my sisters camp, and are really looking forward to our vacation when we'll be there for a full week.  But I got a good reminder of all the food and drink challenges that will be there this weekend.  My sister friend and neighbor brought us strawberry daquiris while we sat on the beacn, I had brought mikes berry lemonades, so I had a few of them, and then dinner sat night was a potluck with several families, grilled meats, pasta salad, meatballs, corn, not too many healthy choices.  I had brought watermelon, apples, and bananas up, so we had those through the weekend, but I definitely ate plenty of other stuff.  Plus the kids trick or treated and I had to help them eat some of their chocolate so it didn't melt in the heat. They have theme weekends in the summer, and it was halloween.  A bunch of trailers were all decked out with decorations.  It was fun.  I did get up sun am early, and took a run/walk down the street, and I knew there was a big hill, so I went to the top of it, which I had done last year.  We will be there for 8 nights, so I plan for vaca is to do that run/walk 4 times.  The half I'm doing in sept goes around Marblehead neck which is a good size hill, so it will be good practice for me.  

I'm taking 2 and a half weeks of vacation, and I can't eat like I've done the past couple weekends, and expect not to gain weight for that length of time.  

Sunday's qotd- I love both emh's, and have had great experiences at both.  I miss the opening ceremony at MK when we do their am emh, so would prefer night emh at MK.  Our first night EMH was just michael and I and we had so much fun, walking on most everything, and we were able to stay on splash mountain 3 times.  He loved it, and for him, staying at the park til almost 2am was a huge thrill.  

It really is so inspiring to see such a busy challenge this summer, and so much motivation and inspiration.   Keep up the great work!!


----------



## dvccruiser76

bellebookworm9 said:


> Haha about the Disney planning! When I posted on facebook that we have a night at Old Key West booked in January, one of my friends said, "I knew you'd end up at Disney on that trip!" We've never been to F&WF before, but aren't planning to do anything "extra" this time-not enough days or money! But I would love to try the 3D Dessert Party thing-desserts AND IllumiNations? Count me in!
> 
> *That does sound tasty*
> 
> Edward just annoys me now. Too controlling. But last week I was watching the special features on Goblet of Fire and they had interviews with Rob Pattinson, and it was so weird to hear him with a British accent!
> 
> *It's funny to see how much younger he looks. I watched Twilight part 2 this weekend as well and saw Dakota Fannings name. I was like, I didn't recognize her but come to think of it, she must be Jane and I was right, she is. *
> 
> I really like the Wii Zumba. I don't know if there is a way to see what you've scored in the past. I imagine there should be, so I'll check it out the next time I do it. When it shows me my score at the end, it seems to stay there until I hit "A". I've also been doing the intermediate for 45 minutes; the class, not the party (because you need to work your way up on the party). I think version 1 is my favorite, but I did 6 (I think) last night and that was okay too. I did another one at some point that I didn't like at all.



I don't know if I've done the party  I usually go to the calendar, set it to 45 intermed and hit start/go. I like 6, I did that one last night too  Small world. Tonight I've got to finish the men tell all and watch the Bachelorette finale so I'll probably do 2 to 3 sets of Free Step. 



mackeysmom said:


> Slinking back into the room ...
> 
> Well, it has been about a month since I've last posted - but I promise I do read every post, every day.
> 
> I just have not been able to get my act together in terms of food.  I've been eating junk, eating out, not counting points, not weighing or measuring, etc.
> 
> I feel gross - I feel like I've gained fifty pounds.  My only saving grace is that I drink a ton of water each day, and I've continued to walk three miles a day at least 5 days a week.
> 
> My starting weight at the beginning of this challenge was 207.  At one point I was down to 203 and had actually been runner-up BL one week.  I weighed myself today to send my weight to Donac and was right back where I started - 207.
> 
> I'm not going to dwell on it - I can't get the time back or change what I've done (or not done) - just wanted to get it out there so I deal with it and move on ...
> 
> - Laura



Hi Laura, it helps to at least keep up with the reading. I hope you join us for the next challenge too. 



BernardandMissBianca said:


> If you ever get the chance to eat at Bistro de Paris, do it!! It's expensive but it is by far the best meal DH and I have had at WDW. Typically we get the prix fixe meal, which is a fixed price with 3 courses. And they have wine pairings as an option.
> I got the butternut squash soup, the pork tenderloin, and warm chocolate and almond cake, with the wine pairings.
> Oh forgot to mention it has chestnuts in it, in case anyone reading is allergic to nuts.
> 
> Boma also has a butternut squash soup that's really good, but it's thicker then Bistro de Paris. The best way I could describe that one was a bowl full of Autumn. It's delish too!



I shall add it to my list 



dumbo_buddy said:


> *gretchen and sue* quick funny twilight story. growing up i always thought it would be nice to name my son after my dad. i like the name, i like my dad, and it's not really a common name anymore. 5 years ago i married my husband. well, that blew any chance of naming my kid edward as my husband's last name is CULLEN!  when we found out we were having a boy all my little teeny bopper cousins were pleading with me to name him edward! "really, it'll just be like naming him after uncle eddie!" yeah, right. edward cullen. yeah, that'd be like naming my kid harry potter! lol! so DS is thomas edward cullen.
> 
> now that we're having a boy, carlisle and emmett are obviously also out as name choices for us (not that i like them anyway, phew).



Ha! That is a funny story 



JacksLilWench said:


> The HH Challenges each week REALLY help me push myself, and I think give me the extra edge I need to lose the weight.  Come join us, it's so much fun, and there's prizes involved!



I will definitely try it next challenge. I read through some and they sound like something that might help me keep focussed more too. 



Worfiedoodles said:


> I had a meeting at the state house last week so I was walking through the Common looking for it -- but I didn't see anything yet  Moo sounds lovely, but I've never been



I think I read something about them putting it in some old bathroom that was being done over, so that limits the number of places it could be. I wonder if it'll be over by the entrance to the Park Street T? 



Hi everyone hope you all have a nice OP day


----------



## cclovesdis

Rose: Sorry about that. You are right. Those are week 7's results.  Thanks for noticing! 

Today was not at all OP. I could not stop eating. It was entirely stress eating, too, unfortunately. I did enter it all into Sparkpeople. No, wait. I forgot something. I'll have to go back and enter another snack I had.  I was hoping to go swimming tonight as it's hot and I need to exercis, but we've been having on and off thunderstorms since I left work.  I did leave work at 3:30, but I went in an hour early. That actually worked better for me because I had an errand to run after work, but still made it hom at a good time.

I did have a healthy dinner. I'm back on track. Breakfast was good this morning. I'll probably have that again tomorrow. I need to have something else for lunch. The deli meat I bring must not stay cold enough in the fridge we have because it smells off when I go to eat it.  Then, I end up having to go out for lunch and there aren't a lot of options. I keep food at work, but nothing I have there appeals to me. Maybe tomorrow I'll go shopping for some non-perishable options. I do have some WW/SmartOnes meals and the freezer works very, very well, so those are an option. They are on sale for a decent price  at Stop & Shop this week; I might pick up some more of them.

Well, now that I've bored you with my rambling, I should go to bed. Thanks for listening to me vent. I am determined to end this challenge down-even if it's only 1 pound.

Have a great, OP day tomorrow everyone!


----------



## tigger813

Was doing so well and then I made homemade pizza! I had some eggplant and mushroom and some sausage and meatball! So yummy! The second pizza stone I picked up today ended up being broken into 4 pieces so I will have to take it back to Target tomorrow or Wednesday. Luckily it's not too far away. I'll just get a refund for it and then go to Bed, Bath and Beyond to get a rectangular one!

Didn't get any additional exercise though I did sweat a lot today. Working in the morning after dropping girls off and then working Wednesday morning as well. 

Need to place an order for my boss's mom for some more shakes! She loves the vanilla! 

Talk to everyone again sometime tomorrow!

TTFN


----------



## my3princes

I've been tied to the potty tonight.  Guess I didn't gain weight today


----------



## donac

Good Tuesday morning everyone.  

We had no rain yesterday  but there were terrible storms up north.  I wish we did get some rain.  The lawn is starting to turn brown in some sections.  But at least it is not growning so less mowing. 

Question of the Day 

We only have about 3 weeks left so I was wondering:

Are you planning to join the fall challenge?

I will be along for the fall challenge.

Have a happy and healthy day.


----------



## mikamah

donac said:


> Question of the Day
> 
> We only have about 3 weeks left so I was wondering:
> 
> Are you planning to join the fall challenge?


I will be here for the fall challenge, recharged from my 2.5 weeks of vacation and ready to kick this weight to the curb once and for all.  

Good morning everyone!!  

I've got my paper ready to track all my food today.  I think like Connie did when she started tracking again, I'll write everything down, even if I go over my daily points for the next 3 days and then friday start a new ww week.  zI know I used up all weekly points over the weekend, so I will try to stay as close to my dailys' for the next 3 days.  

Have a fabulous, healthy day!!


----------



## donac

Don't forget to send in your weight from Friday.  I am doing stats tonight.


----------



## Rose&Mike

*Good morning!

I posted a planning thread for the fall challenge. Please stop by. 
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=42078626#post42078626

If you are currently serving a role: weight keeper, HH, WIN, Clean Up the Clutter, and would like to continue in your role in the role, please post on the planning thread.

Thanks!*


----------



## JacksLilWench

donac said:


> Question of the Day
> 
> We only have about 3 weeks left so I was wondering:
> 
> Are you planning to join the fall challenge?



Abso-stinkin-lutely!  I have had such a blast and so much success with this challenge than I ever would have had by myself.  You ladies are awesome motivators and listeners taht to miss the Fall Challenge would be insanity.  I'll miss it for a week because of my upcoming trip (IN 47 DAYS!!!) but I'll be right back on the horse again the day I come back!


----------



## jaelless

donac said:


> Good Tuesday morning everyone.
> 
> Question of the Day
> 
> We only have about 3 weeks left so I was wondering:
> 
> Are you planning to join the fall challenge?
> 
> I will be along for the fall challenge.
> 
> Have a happy and healthy day.



I am totally wanting to join Fall Challenge


----------



## tigger813

QOTD: Yes, I will be here! Hopefully a bit more and replying more to specific posts!

Going to be one of those days. Confusion over who was driving to sewing camp this morning...neighbor was running late to take Izzie to American Girl camp...got to work and found out that my client's father died so he's on his way to Texas. Not totally unexpected but still it was a shock.

Co-worker is coming in at 10. She had a bad headache this morning. I will go home and workout since I didn't do that this morning though I've been awake since 3:30. 

This morning wasn't a total loss as I got into Pottermore!!!!! I saw the question and ran down to get The Prisoner of Azkaban book and found the answer within 5 minutes! Now just have to wait to get in hopefully sometime in the next few weeks. I didn't even think about getting Brian and Ash in so I will try to get them entered tomorrow morning. When I tried it was too late! So excited!!!!!

Kids want to go to the library this afternoon so we will walk over after lunch! That will be another workout for me!

Think I will read a few minutes and then go home and workout and clean up the house a bit. I also need to make Izzie another pizza so she has something for supper tonight! We will have leftovers tonight! I actually may run to Trader Joe's before heading home!

TTFN


----------



## keenercam

Good morning, everyone!  Work has been crazy busy and last night I had to shop for a dress for my best friend's wedding in 11 days!   So, I haven't been here much.  But I am keeping up with my exercise, thanks to the challenge some here have started.  How is it going Shawn? Trina?

I even got up early this morning to do the Biggest Loser walk DVD because I know I won't have time tonight.

And yes, I am definitely joining the fall challenge. Some days, you guys are the only thing keeping me trying to do the right thing.  

Have a great day, everyone!


----------



## pjlla

jaelless said:


> I am going to work on portion control. That is my biggest downfall I think.



Keep the measuring cups and spoons and the food scale out on the counter to help remind you to measure your portions.  I use my food scale more than traditional cups/spoons.  I think it is much more accurate.



BernardandMissBianca said:


> Question of the Day
> 
> It is a new month and many people are talking about starting over I think this is a good question for the day.
> 
> What is the one thing that you can do today to start your new life style?
> 
> 
> I'm going to take the time to build a schedule for the fall. This will be the first year all the kids are in school all day, every day. I need to have a plan in place, right down to meal times and exercise.
> 
> I've started my basic plans already, I just need to tweak it and add a few things.
> My basic plan:
> Every day - drop kids off and immediately go workout. I want to do this away from home (the computer) as much as possible so I don't get distracted. Dishes and laundry are also every day.
> 
> Monday is errand day, that way I get what I need for the week so I'm not running out every day. If I still have time I will clean the bathroom and the linen closet.
> 
> Tuesday will be spent working in the upstairs in our room and the boys room.
> 
> Wednesday is my craft day. I have so many 1/2 finished projects!! This is a me day to do what I want in my craft room.
> 
> Thursday and Friday will be focused on the downstairs.
> 
> Weekends will be reserved for family outings, cleaning the basement, garage, loft and building. Those depend on DH's schedule though.
> 
> I also want to set monthly goals like painting, yard work, and other big projects.



Wow!  That is an impressive plan!!



dumbo_buddy said:


> QOTD: one thing i can do TODAY is to cut the snacking. i had a lovely herbalife shake for breakfast with frozen banana. had another shake for lunch with tons of frozen fruit and a WW bagel with pb and jelly. and now just because it's naptime for the kiddo doesn't mean i need to sit and eat anything i can get my hands on. drink water instead.
> 
> as part of my "starting over" i'm committing to logging enough miles before my may 2012 trip to WDW to have walked/run to disney. right now it's 3 mi/day to get to that. now, obviously i can't exercise right after baby BUT my workouts are now about 4-5 days a week and i'm usually doing at least 4 miles. i can do it! i'd love to do the walk to disney before my next trip but seeing as it's in only 40 days i'd need to walk 24 miles each day to make it there!
> 
> need to now make a shopping list and meal plan for the week. i was supposed to make meatballs this weekend but never did and i just checked the meat and it's 3 days past the sell by. ugh. i HATE when i waste money like that.



Give the meat a sniff.  The sell-by date usually isn't the "use by" date.  If it has been in the fridge the whole time you should be fine.... but I wouldn't push it another day.



my3princes said:


> I swam across the lake we're camping on twice today.   Feel good on the exercise front.  Tomorrow we're going to Six Flags



Impressive!  Did you have a boat along with you?  DD wants to do some open water swimming on vacation, but I won't let her head out to the middle of the lake unless someone is near her in a boat..... not because I don't trust her swimming, but I am concerned about boats/jet skis coming too close because they wouldn't see her little head bobbing in the water!  



trinaweena said:


> My uncle has a degree in marine biology, and i toyed with the idea of marine biology for awhile, and studied under one of my professors at mystic aquarium in CT for a summer.  I absolutly loved it.  If i thought i could have an actual future in it I would pursue it but i'm not really cut out to be a scientist.  For now i just sell people fish for their aquariums and they still argue with me and act like i don't know what im talking about! (NO you CANNOT keep that goldfish in a bowl!  Speaking of goldfish, my 8inch three year old goldfish apparently thinks he's Shamu at feeding times now and likes to splash water all out of his tank! He's making a mess on my floor.  I might have to start hand feeding him again to keep the excitement level down.  Who knew fish were so much work??? )
> 
> Everyday i always do well untill the end of the day and then i make a bad choice.  Today it was starbucks on the way to class.  They have this mozereela pannini that i love and i needed a quick something something. Ugh.
> 
> For now in class learning about things i've known since grade school.  I don't think i will be running today, as i have yet to pack and need to be up at 730am to drive to the cape. Ugggh
> 
> I just want to sleep



Your goldfish sounds like fun!  DD is going to major in Marine Biology.  She has wanted this since 2nd grade.  She KNOWS it will be tough, but she has a huge passion for it.  In fact, we are trying to find a school that has a 5 year masters program so she can go straight through for that.  She currently has full intentions to get her Ph.D. also, but we'll see how that goes.  Let's get through the first 4-5 years first!



bellebookworm9 said:


> Today was alright with eating. I decided to stop at Tim Horton's for breakfast. I ordered a yogurt parfait and an apple juice (both healthy choices), then a small ice cap (I didn't sleep much last night), and then a blueberry muffin (I knew there was no way yogurt would hold me until lunch) which to my surprise was 9 points!
> 
> I hate not knowing what time my lunch will be on any given day of the week, that's the really sucky thing I can think of about this job. But I packed a healthy lunch, and the outing for class today was to the mall, so I spent 45 minutes pushing a wheelchair there.
> 
> Dinner was supposed to be corn on the cob and BBQ chicken, but it was just too darn hot and humid, so we went to get hot dogs instead. I had a few onion rings, and some loganberry (a Western New York thing, I think-most people don't know what it is). So I'm done eating for today; got some stuff to do for class and then going to bed early.



Muffins are TOUGH territory!  The "reduced fat" blueberry muffin at Dunkin Donuts is 8 points on WW (on the older system).  That is nearly HALF of my daily points allowance!  I wonder how many people are constantly fooling themselves into thinking that they are eating LIGHT when they order those muffins!

I was watching a tv show recently about weight loss and they showed people 3 different breakfasts and asked them which one they thought had the most calories.  The choices were a bowl of cereal with greek yogurt, honey, and a glass of oj, a muffin and coffee (probably from Starbucks or a place like that), or an "english breakfast" of toast, one egg, a piece of ham, a few beans, and grilled mushrooms and tomatoes.  Of course, most folks thought that the english breakfast had the most calories because it was the most food, but I wasn't fooled!  I KNEW it was the muffin and coffee that had the most calories!  Muffins are calorie NINJAS!!  They sneak in without us even seeing the danger they bring!!



mikamah said:


> Good evening everyone!
> 
> I'd like to join you all back in the wagon too!!  I've been popping in and out each and every day, but haven't stayed in for one complete day yet.  For today's qotd, I can start journalling my food again.  It makes all the difference for me, so starting tonight, I am going to write every bite until friday august 19th, the day I start vacation.
> 
> We had a fun weekend at my sisters camp, and are really looking forward to our vacation when we'll be there for a full week.  But I got a good reminder of all the food and drink challenges that will be there this weekend.  My sister friend and neighbor brought us strawberry daquiris while we sat on the beacn, I had brought mikes berry lemonades, so I had a few of them, and then dinner sat night was a potluck with several families, grilled meats, pasta salad, meatballs, corn, not too many healthy choices.  I had brought watermelon, apples, and bananas up, so we had those through the weekend, but I definitely ate plenty of other stuff.  Plus the kids trick or treated and I had to help them eat some of their chocolate so it didn't melt in the heat. They have theme weekends in the summer, and it was halloween.  A bunch of trailers were all decked out with decorations.  It was fun.  I did get up sun am early, and took a run/walk down the street, and I knew there was a big hill, so I went to the top of it, which I had done last year.  We will be there for 8 nights, so I plan for vaca is to do that run/walk 4 times.  The half I'm doing in sept goes around Marblehead neck which is a good size hill, so it will be good practice for me.
> 
> I'm taking 2 and a half weeks of vacation, and I can't eat like I've done the past couple weekends, and expect not to gain weight for that length of time.
> 
> Sunday's qotd- I love both emh's, and have had great experiences at both.  I miss the opening ceremony at MK when we do their am emh, so would prefer night emh at MK.  Our first night EMH was just michael and I and we had so much fun, walking on most everything, and we were able to stay on splash mountain 3 times.  He loved it, and for him, staying at the park til almost 2am was a huge thrill.
> 
> It really is so inspiring to see such a busy challenge this summer, and so much motivation and inspiration.   Keep up the great work!!



Glad you've had some fun vacation times and are keeping up with the exercise!  I've been doing dreadful on exercise, but I'm determined to change that!



my3princes said:


> I've been tied to the potty tonight.  Guess I didn't gain weight today



Oohh.... sorry!  Hope you are feeling better today.



donac said:


> Good Tuesday morning everyone.
> 
> We had no rain yesterday  but there were terrible storms up north.  I wish we did get some rain.  The lawn is starting to turn brown in some sections.  But at least it is not growning so less mowing.
> 
> Question of the Day
> 
> We only have about 3 weeks left so I was wondering:
> 
> Are you planning to join the fall challenge?
> 
> I will be along for the fall challenge.
> 
> Have a happy and healthy day.



We had a bit of those storms fly over us yesterday..... one HUGE thunderclap and 5 minutes of downpours..... and then it was over!

Yes, I FULLY INTEND to join the fall challenge!  I look forward to it!



keenercam said:


> Good morning, everyone!  Work has been crazy busy and last night I had to shop for a dress for my best friend's wedding in 11 days!   So, I haven't been here much.  But I am keeping up with my exercise, thanks to the challenge some here have started.  How is it going Shawn? Trina?
> 
> I even got up early this morning to do the Biggest Loser walk DVD because I know I won't have time tonight.
> 
> And yes, I am definitely joining the fall challenge. Some days, you guys are the only thing keeping me trying to do the right thing.
> 
> Have a great day, everyone!



Isn't it GREAT to have this group in our minds, keeping us moving in the right direction??!!

Good luck with the dress shopping.



**************
Well.... happy Tuesday morning friends!  I've spent the last hour replying to some PM's so of course, now I am running out of time!  But I just wanted to at least catch up here and chat.

I finally have a day to catch my breath a bit today.  DS is at robotics camp and it is the other parent's day to do the driving so I don't even have to leave the house until DD goes to swim today at 5:15!!  DH is away for the rest of the week, so I told the kids that meals will be really casual this week.... we willl use up leftovers and clean out the fridge before vacation.  And hopefully, other than a bit of fruit/vegetable, I won't have to buy any groceries this week.  

This week will be all about packing for vacation, cleaning (I love to come back from vacation to a clean house!), keeping up a good exercise schedule, and maybe some time to hit the scrapping table!  

Well.... I'm gonna go.  I'll check back after lunch!......................P


----------



## glss1/2fll

QOTD: Yes, I'll do the fall challenge! 

It's funny everyone is talking about muffins because in just a bit I'm going to go make some blueberry muffins! We picked a zillion blueberries and I need to get rid of them. Once the muffins are done I'll pop them in the freezer and the kids can snack on them. Speaking of kids, yesterday one made brownies and the other made chocolate chip cookies!  Apparently I haven't been making enough sweets for them!


----------



## bellebookworm9

donac said:


> We had no rain yesterday  but there were terrible storms up north.  I wish we did get some rain.  The lawn is starting to turn brown in some sections.  But at least it is not growning so less mowing.
> 
> Question of the Day
> 
> We only have about 3 weeks left so I was wondering:
> 
> Are you planning to join the fall challenge?



We had some of those storms yesterday too. I started driving into one, saw the forks of lightning and cut over to the next street, where it was sunny. 

Of course I will be here for the fall challenge! I have another 10 pounds or so to go before our trip, and then another 50 after that!



tigger813 said:


> QOTD:
> This morning wasn't a total loss as I got into Pottermore!!!!! I saw the question and ran down to get The Prisoner of Azkaban book and found the answer within 5 minutes! Now just have to wait to get in hopefully sometime in the next few weeks. I didn't even think about getting Brian and Ash in so I will try to get them entered tomorrow morning. When I tried it was too late! So excited!!!!!



Yay! I'm glad to hear someone else is as excited about this as I am. I keep checking just to see the questions each morning even though I am already in. 



pjlla said:


> Muffins are TOUGH territory!  The "reduced fat" blueberry muffin at Dunkin Donuts is 8 points on WW (on the older system).  That is nearly HALF of my daily points allowance!  I wonder how many people are constantly fooling themselves into thinking that they are eating LIGHT when they order those muffins!



That's about a quarter of my daily allowance, and I know that muffins are sneaky like that, but yee gads it still kind of blew my mind!


----------



## dumbo_buddy

hi everyone! 

*pamela * i wound up throwing the meat out  i normally would be ok with being a day or two over but i'm a teensy more paranoid with the bun in the oven. i bought some more (on sale!) and will be making it tomorrow for sure!

QOTD: definitely will be joining the challenge! and the one after and the one after that and the one after that! i'm not going to start sending in my weight again until after the baby is born. but being a part of the challenge at least keeps me going with my exercise, even if i have been not very diligent about the food. 

had my OB appt. officially now up 20 lbs. yick. doc didn't say anything about it until i asked him if i should be worried about it. he knows i'm staying very active. he agreed with me that b/c i'm not on the metformin now that the weight is just going to come on faster than it normally would. so, i just have to do the best i can. i had the gestational diabetes test today too. results on thursday. the drink is just gross. tastes nasty but i just chugged it as fast as i could! only thing is that it makes me feel so sick for the rest of the day. i mean, hello! i'm on diabetes medication when not pregnant, do i really need to do that nasty drink?? still, it's important so i won't complain...too much.

hoping the little guy takes a decent nap today. i'm totally pooped and gonna lay down myself


----------



## Zoesmama03

August needs to be a reboot month for me. When I was in ER in June with my first strong panic attack my blood sugars where 170 seemed high for me as in the past when I've took them they were 90-100.  I've been feeling weird the past week having spells similar to the panic but at home now and slightly "different".  I decided to get my mom's blood sugar meter and test out my sugars for a couple days.  They've been normal.  The 170 was more than likely because I had just had half a can of Mt. Dew(stopped when I started feeling sick) and then I had a Nutrigrain bar and grape Gatorade.  So lots of carbs/sugar right before she took them.  So I was starting to wonder if I was starting to get high.  But the highest was 122 at noon yesterday probably because I had some Mt. Dew that morning(around 9-10).  So far they still seem to be completely normal.   I just really really do not want to become diabetic like my mother.  I've been eating more carbs than normal due to financial reasons.  My fruit and veggie intake is super low and I hate that. I miss my veggies and salads a lot.    

I didn't weigh in this past Friday I was too scared to with my AF starting Friday, I was super bloated.  I know I'm up.    Especially with having birthday cake and ice cream around from Zoe's birthday.  Her party won't be till mid August but we had a small cake at home on her actual birthday.


----------



## Connie96

Howdy yall! I'm SOOOOO sorry that I've been MIA. I have been working against a crazy deadline at the office and spending every other minute thinking and shopping and planning and cleaning in anticipation of our WDW trip at the end of THIS month!!!! I thought this trip would never get here and now, OMG, I feel like I'm out of time and that I won't be "ready" even though I've been **READY** for YEARS!!! 

Anyway. With my apologies, your seriously delinquent WIN results are forthcoming...


----------



## Connie96

Here we are again to see those inches being whittled away and to celebrate our successes.

We started our challenge with 21 WINners and 8 have reported in this week.

Collectively, over the past 6 weeks, we have:


Lost a total of 51 inches
Lost an average of 3 2/5 inches
Lost an average of 2.08%

Our TOP FIVE WINners for this period are:
5) -0.75% - aamomma
4) -1.54% - satorifound
3) -1.57% - glss1/2fll
2) -1.69% - mackeysmom

And (drumroll) our Number One WINner is:
1) -3.44% - bellebookworm9

 Congratulations to Gretchen, Laura, Linda, Sacha, Linda and ALL of our WINners! 

Our next WIN! measure-in date is Friday, August 5th. (Yes, that's THIS Friday!!)

We are making some great progress so let's keep on WINning! 

If anyone still wants to report their measurements for this period, please do. I'm happy to help you track your progress whether or not you are able to get your numbers in before the results are posted.


----------



## Disneywedding2010

Question of the Day 

We only have about 3 weeks left so I was wondering:

Are you planning to join the fall challenge?



WOW! I can't believe this challenge is almost over. To answer the question, yes, I plan on joining the fall challenge. I may not be full swing into until mid October but I'm going to try.


----------



## glss1/2fll

Wahoo! I was 3rd in WIN. Good job everybody!

I'm actually looking forward to Friday's measurement because that scale is going in the wrong direction. I can't get mad at it because I've been doing a lousy job eating healthy! Remember the brownies and cookies the boys made. Yeah. Remember the blueberry muffins I made this morning. yeah. At least I'm still exercising and clothes are getting looser! I even had to go buy a new sports bra! It was so exciting (yes, I'm easily entertained!)  So nice to have something that fits and to have a pain free run. Don't know why I didn't do it earlier.

Gotta go make another batch of blueberry jam and throw together a casserole (mac & cheese with ham) for the block party. 

I'm thinking of Friday's weigh in and hearing the Jaws music. shark week, indeed!


----------



## Disneywedding2010

*Hi everyone!*

I slept in really late today due to not getting a lot of sleep last night. Between the back pain and the headache I just couldn't get any sleep. Then when I woke up I had one of those nauseating headaches. I ate half a sleeve of Ritz crackers and drank about 12 ounces of water (slowly). While I was on the phone with my friend my headache lifted and I feel a lot better now. 

I'm getting ready to head upstairs and get some stuff done. Then later tonight we're going to run to Wal-Mart and get a few more bins and I'm going to pick up a pound of hamburger. I got this craving for meatloaf and mashed potatoes. I'm also thinking about getting in the pool after dinner once the sun is down. 

Tomorrow, I have a training session with my trainer in the afternoon. I have 14 more sessions to get used up before we leave for FL.

Oh, and I forgot the most important thing about today....

I can do online check in for our trip to Disney!


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

Question of the Day 

We only have about 3 weeks left so I was wondering:

Are you planning to join the fall challenge?


You betcha!!!!! I'll be there with bells on!


----------



## Rose&Mike

Congrats to all our WINners! 

Tomorrow might be a crazy day--DS goes back to school , we have a work retreat (which I am really not looking forward to) and Mike and I are determined to run tomorrow night. We used to run every Tuesday and Thursday evening, but with DS home this summer we have been running separate. So we were going to go Thursday, but Mike has to take a supplier out to dinner. So the plan is to go tomorrow. I have been running all summer, but in the morning, so I am a little nervous about the heat. But I need to start getting ready for W&D.

Anyhow, before I forget tomorrow, I just wanted to say:

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY CAM!!!!!!!!* 
I hope you have a wonderful day!

Have a great evening everyone.


----------



## dvccruiser76

my3princes said:


> I've been tied to the potty tonight.  Guess I didn't gain weight today



I hear ya, that was me today. There's no way I gained 



donac said:


> Question of the Day
> 
> We only have about 3 weeks left so I was wondering:
> 
> Are you planning to join the fall challenge?



Count me in  I know it sounds weird, but I tend to be more organized once September rolls around. It's like I get tha back to school feeling and get myself ready, so I might as well put that energy into the fall weight loss challenge. 

I also didn't make my goal  This summer was worse than I expected and we have vacation in 9 days, which won't help matters. 



mikamah said:


> I will be here for the fall challenge, recharged from my 2.5 weeks of vacation and ready to kick this weight to the curb once and for all.
> 
> Good morning everyone!!
> 
> I've got my paper ready to track all my food today.  I think like Connie did when she started tracking again, I'll write everything down, even if I go over my daily points for the next 3 days and then friday start a new ww week.  zI know I used up all weekly points over the weekend, so I will try to stay as close to my dailys' for the next 3 days.
> 
> Have a fabulous, healthy day!!



Hi Kathy, did you get caught in the rain? DH was out running, but made it back before the rain for his cool down and actually stayed in the rain for a little bit. 



Rose&Mike said:


> *Good morning!
> 
> I posted a planning thread for the fall challenge. Please stop by.
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=42078626#post42078626*


*

Yay, I must go check it out 



tigger813 said:



			This morning wasn't a total loss as I got into Pottermore!!!!! I saw the question and ran down to get The Prisoner of Azkaban book and found the answer within 5 minutes! Now just have to wait to get in hopefully sometime in the next few weeks. I didn't even think about getting Brian and Ash in so I will try to get them entered tomorrow morning. When I tried it was too late! So excited!!!!!
		
Click to expand...


What's Pottermore? 



keenercam said:



			I even got up early this morning to do the Biggest Loser walk DVD because I know I won't have time tonight.
		
Click to expand...


Good job! 



pjlla said:



			Muffins are calorie NINJAS!!  They sneak in without us even seeing the danger they bring!!
		
Click to expand...


Yes they are  Though now I am hooked on the Vita Muffins, which seem to be a much better choice. 



dumbo_buddy said:



			had my OB appt. officially now up 20 lbs. yick. doc didn't say anything about it until i asked him if i should be worried about it. he knows i'm staying very active. he agreed with me that b/c i'm not on the metformin now that the weight is just going to come on faster than it normally would. so, i just have to do the best i can. i had the gestational diabetes test today too. results on thursday. the drink is just gross. tastes nasty but i just chugged it as fast as i could! only thing is that it makes me feel so sick for the rest of the day. i mean, hello! i'm on diabetes medication when not pregnant, do i really need to do that nasty drink?? still, it's important so i won't complain...too much.
		
Click to expand...


Good question, wonder why you have to do it if they already know that you have diabetes. Maybe to see if the meds are working right 

You'll laugh, but I actually liked the drink. It tasted like orange soda to me  I failed both, so I had to drink it twice. 



Zoesmama03 said:



			Especially with having birthday cake and ice cream around from Zoe's birthday.  Her party won't be till mid August but we had a small cake at home on her actual birthday.
		
Click to expand...


Happy Belated Birthday to Zoe 



Disneywedding2010 said:



			I can do online check in for our trip to Disney!  

Click to expand...


Now that's something to celebrate 



Rose&Mike said:



			Tomorrow might be a crazy day--DS goes back to school , we have a work retreat (which I am really not looking forward to) and Mike and I are determined to run tomorrow night. We used to run every Tuesday and Thursday evening, but with DS home this summer we have been running separate. So we were going to go Thursday, but Mike has to take a supplier out to dinner. So the plan is to go tomorrow. I have been running all summer, but in the morning, so I am a little nervous about the heat. But I need to start getting ready for W&D.

Click to expand...


What year is he in and how far away from home is he?


Hello to everyone that I missed. Has anyone heard from Dave? I need to check Caleb's blog to make sure he's doing well.*


----------



## bellebookworm9

dvccruiser76 said:


> What's Pottermore?



Pottermore is a new website (www.pottermore.com) from J.K. Rowling that's going to be an interactive experience based on the books. From what I understand, you basically go through the books with Harry, experiencing things that he is. I read/heard somewhere that one of the things is to find out the questions the sorting hat asks and then get sorted into houses-this is literally the thing I am most excited about-I can find out once and for all if I'm really a Ravenclaw! 

It opens to everyone in October, but from July 31-August 6, 1 million people can register early by answering a question and finding the magic quill (the website explains in more detail), and then will be let in slowly over the next two months. Tracey and I will be two of those people, it seems!


----------



## buzz5985

dvccruiser76 said:


> I think I read something about them putting it in some old bathroom that was being done over, so that limits the number of places it could be. I wonder if it'll be over by the entrance to the Park Street T?
> 
> 
> 
> Hi everyone hope you all have a nice OP day



I don't know if this picture will come out or not.  But it's on the Tremont Side of the Common - it's a stand alone octogon shaped building






Boston's "Pink Palace" once served as a restroom. Now it will serve sandwiches.

City officials announced Wednesday that the 1920s Gothic structure on Boston Common best known as an unused men's lavatory has been leased to become a restaurant.

Earl of Sandwich, a Florida-based chain, signed a 15-year-contract to convert the structure into a takeout joint, scheduled to open later this year or early next year following renovations, the Boston Globe reports.


David L Ryan, Boston Globe / Landov
On Boston Common, the "Pink Palace" is a former men's restroom that will be turned into an Earl of Sandwich takeout shop.Supporters of the deal figure the idea of a latrine-turned-fast-food stop actually won't be too unsettling, considering the 660-square-foot "Palace" hasn't been used as a restroom in decades.

"This is a great opportunity to transform a unique unused space into an active business, while contributing to the vitality of the Boston Common," Boston Parks Department commissioner Toni Pollak said in a statement. "This project will allow us to preserve a historic building while also bringing new life to the park for all visitors to enjoy."

Janis


----------



## buzz5985

donac said:


> Good Tuesday morning everyone.
> 
> We had no rain yesterday  but there were terrible storms up north.  I wish we did get some rain.  The lawn is starting to turn brown in some sections.  But at least it is not growning so less mowing.
> 
> Question of the Day
> 
> We only have about 3 weeks left so I was wondering:
> 
> Are you planning to join the fall challenge?
> 
> I will be along for the fall challenge.
> 
> Have a happy and healthy day.



I will be here.  I have lost almost 27 pounds since the first of the year, still a long way to go - but the challenges have really kept me focused.  

Janis


----------



## cclovesdis

donac said:


> Question of the Day
> 
> We only have about 3 weeks left so I was wondering:
> 
> Are you planning to join the fall challenge?



Absolutely!!!!!!!!! I need and LOVE these challenges. I'm over 50 pounds from my goal. My BL friends rock! 



Another not at all OP day. It started with me dropping my breakfast in the gravel parking lot at work. Then, my stomach started making noises and I knew breakfast wasn't in the cards anyway. Sometime mid-morning I spent some time in the bathroom (I know, TMI) and lunch was a few pieces of lettuce. I felt sick after eating that little and I was up and down until I left work and ended up eating way, way too much. I cannot wait for my appt with a nutritionist a week from today. I am hoping I can figure things out and lose some weight. I'm hoping she'll have some ideas for keeping the stress eating at bay and what else I can do to prevent heartburn. Actually, I was planning to do some reseach on that tonight, so I probably should go.

Thanks for listening to another vent.


----------



## Worfiedoodles

donac said:


> Good Tuesday morning everyone.
> 
> We had no rain yesterday  but there were terrible storms up north.  I wish we did get some rain.  The lawn is starting to turn brown in some sections.  But at least it is not growning so less mowing.
> 
> Question of the Day
> 
> We only have about 3 weeks left so I was wondering:
> 
> Are you planning to join the fall challenge?



You know how you can't eat just one Lay's potato chip? Well that's how I am about BL Challenges -- I just keep gobblin' them up!  I will be back for more!

*Pamela* has once again graciously helped me beyond all belief -- that is why I keep coming back, everyone here is so helpful, and has just the right advice just when you need it! 

Maria


----------



## bellebookworm9

cclovesdis said:


> Another not at all OP day. It started with me dropping my breakfast in the gravel parking lot at work. Then, my stomach started making noises and I knew breakfast wasn't in the cards anyway. Sometime mid-morning I spent some time in the bathroom (I know, TMI) and lunch was a few pieces of lettuce. I felt sick after eating that little and I was up and down until I left work and ended up eating way, way too much. I cannot wait for my appt with a nutritionist a week from today. I am hoping I can figure things out and lose some weight. I'm hoping she'll have some ideas for keeping the stress eating at bay and what else I can do to prevent heartburn. Actually, I was planning to do some reseach on that tonight, so I probably should go.



CC, So sorry you had a bad day. I am chuckling a little, but in a sympathetic way, about you dropping your breakfast in the parking lot.

I had a terrible day eating. Part of my problem is that on the days I have the car, I want to leave school for lunch, so I invariably end up going somewhere bad. A few days I've packed my lunch and gone to the library to use the computer, but by the time I've driven there, eaten (no food in the library, obviously), get inside, use the sloooooow internet, and drive back, I've only gotten about 10 minutes of computer in. So I tend to go to McDonalds to kill two birds with one stone.

However, I did just force myself to go for a run. Started Week 5 of C25K again, and managed to complete it, doing my average 1.6 miles on the treadmill.  Now I need to go shower, run to Target, and go pick up Mom, then head to bed.


----------



## mackeysmom

dvccruiser76 said:


> Hi Laura, it helps to at least keep up with the reading. I hope you join us for the next challenge too.



I am totally in - even though my weight-loss has been less than stellar so far, I've enjoyed this challenge and have picked up so  many good tips. 



Worfiedoodles said:


> Yep, that's me. This has prompted me to decide to give lower carb a try. I eat way too much junk and it shows...


  Looking at all of my old WW journals, I have such good losses the weeks I can stay away from the junk. But it is so hard - those Special K Cracker Chips call my name from the kitchen. 



pjlla said:


> Isn't it funny how our bodies try to get back to a particular spot?  And of course, we are always fighting to get to a LOWER spot!


  I wish my body would try to get back to my high-school weight - I was in the 160's and thought I was soooooo fat.



glss1/2fll said:


> Laura--you are so close to one-derland. You can do this!


  I have just about 2 months until my birthday - if I can average one  pound loss each week, I can celebrate one-derland when I blow out the candles. 



JacksLilWench said:


> We're in the same boat together, Laura.  It feels like an upstream paddle sometimes, but sometimes treading water is okay, because it's better than losing even more ground.  It's a new month, you can do this!!


  It helps to have the support of this group. 



trinaweena said:


> I feel the same way. Just not trying hard enough, not counting my calories, eating CRAP, i just feel disgusting.  I'm hoping august is a better month for me.


 New month, new attitude. 




Rose&Mike said:


> Hang in there! You are right, dwelling on it or feeling guilty serves no purpose. Congrats on continuing to workout and setting some other good habits in place. You can do it, just hang in there!





BernardandMissBianca said:


> Hey Laura!! Welome back!! I am also back were I started but we just need to recommit and get moving. Hang in there!!



Thanks for the encouraging words!  (And sorry if I missed anybody - this board moves so fast!)



> Question of the Day
> 
> We only have about 3 weeks left so I was wondering:
> 
> Are you planning to join the fall challenge?



Without a doubt.



			
				Connie96 said:
			
		

> Here we are again to see those inches being whittled away and to celebrate our successes.
> 
> Our TOP FIVE WINners for this period are:
> 5) -0.75% - aamomma
> 4) -1.54% - satorifound
> 3) -1.57% - glss1/2fll
> 2) -1.69% - mackeysmom
> 
> And (drumroll) our Number One WINner is:
> 1) -3.44% - bellebookworm9
> 
> Congratulations to Gretchen, Laura, Linda, Sacha, Linda and ALL of our WINners!



Yay - 2nd place.   Not sure how, but I'm very happy.  I will say - even though my weight is exactly where it was when we started - my clothes are fitting much better.   Congrats to all of the WINers. 

- Laura


----------



## buzz5985

OK I am trying this again.  This is the location of the future EArl of Sandwich on the Boston Common, Tremont St.






Janis


----------



## donac

Good Wednesday morning everyone. 

It is supposed to be cloudy and in the low 80's today.  I am heading up to north jersey and then into Pa with my parents and one of my sisters for lunch with some relatives.  I only have to drive to my parents house and my sister will drive the rest of the way.  I don't know what kind of place we are going to.  Last  night I got a migrane so I am not too hungry today.  We shall see. 

Question of the Day

Earl of Sandwich has been a staple at DTD for many years now.  It is supposed to come to NYC but seems to be delayed and now there is talk of one in Boston.

Have you ever been to Earl of Sandwich?  If you have what was good to eat?

I have never been to Earl of Sandwich and would love to go but we rarely go to DTD (I am not a big shopper)


Have a happy and healthy day.


----------



## donac

Biggest Loser Week 8 Results
Here we celebrate our progress and recognize our superstars.

Reminder:
-if anybody knows they will miss weighing in, just PM and let me know and youll be marked excused 

First some stats

MAINTAINERS:
(staying within 2 lbs of their maintain weight is successfully maintaining!)
# of Maintainers Reporting In & Successfully Maintaining:1
Congrats Rose & Mike

LOSERS:
weigh ins----------------------- 21
gains----------------------------8
maintains------------------------3
losses-------------------------- 9
New members--------------------1


Biggest Loser Summer Challenge Week 8!
This weeks group loss is 2.10 lbs
For the challenge this week's group has lost 69.15 pounds


Before the weekly superstar list comes the disclaimer. I am human and I make mistakes. If you have any questions please contact me. For your reference this is the magic percentage of weight lost formula - weight loss for the week divided by weight for last week times 100, that gives us the percentage. Now let me test that with my numbers for week 1, click, click, click goes the calculator. Yes, that agrees with the percentage on the magic spreadsheet. (btw if its been more than 1 week between weigh-ins, then the % loss is divided by the number of weeks, to keep everybody on the same basis)

Now let's get to the good stuff. Who were our superstars of the week? This time Ive done a TOP 10 LIST ! That criteria may change from week to week. Hey I'm in charge here and I get paid nothin' to do this so you better take what you can get! (and if theres something you want to know, just ask me!)

The WISH Biggest Loser Summer Challenge Week 8
#9- satorifound   .26%
#8- bellebookworm9   .37%
#7- buzz5986   .44%
#6- glass1/2fll   .48%
#5- gudrench3   .50%
#4-wickey's friend   .57% 
#3- tigger813   .89%
#2- disneyKim68   1.82%

and now
The WISH Biggest Loser Summer Challenge 

Week 7 Biggest Loser is:
#1- keenercam   2.30%


Quote from Dare2Dream: How is your week going? Are you OP (on program)? Are you exercising? Drinking that water? You know what to do to make the magic happen. Get on the wagon. We are all here to help you on the journey. We can do this one day at a time. One bite at a time.

Have a happy and healthy day!


Congratulations keenercam

What a great week you had. Keep up the good work. We have a very special clippie reserved for our weekly Biggest Loser. Wear it with pride this week! :

This is our weekly reigning Biggest Loser clippie. We have the large version



or use this
http://photopost.wdwinfo.com/data/500/31040weeklyBLsmall1.jpg
followed by 

or we have a medium version



or use this
http://photopost.wdwinfo.com/data/500/31040weeklyBLmed.jpg
followed by 

and we have a small version



or use
http://photopost.wdwinfo.com/data/500/31040weeklyBLsm.jpg
followed by 

Thanks to ohMom-Molli for these clippies. They were used for a previous BL but we can recycle. Don't they look great!


----------



## bellebookworm9

donac said:


> Question of the Day
> 
> Earl of Sandwich has been a staple at DTD for many years now.  It is supposed to come to NYC but seems to be delayed and now there is talk of one in Boston.
> 
> Have you ever been to Earl of Sandwich?  If you have what was good to eat?



I went to EoS last May at DTD, and we will be visiting again in October. Mom and I split the Original (roast beef w/ cheddar and horseradish) and a side of coleslaw. It was all very yummy, and even better, held up nicely during the hour it took to get back to the room and was still warm when we got there. I plan to try the Earl's Lemonade next time as well.


----------



## Rose&Mike

Looks like we have 2 birthdays today! 

*Happy Birthday to Cam and Dvccruiser76!!!!*

I hope you both have super days!!!


----------



## dumbo_buddy

good morning all you losers! 

yesterday was not that great of a day eating wise. the GD test really threw me off and made me feel terrible and carb-craving all day. i will be happy to get back on the metformin after the baby comes. today's a new day though and i don't have any plans except to go for a walk this morning and perhaps head to the beach or the pool today. the weather is really nice right now and won't last so i better get out while i can!

i can't believe the summer challenge has only a few weeks left! 

QOTD: i've never eaten at earl of sandwich! we never really spend a whole lot of time down at DTD. i never really noticed all the posts about how tasty EOS is until fairly recently.  in the past when we've gone by the restaurant we just sorta think, "meh, a sandwich shop." we can get really great sandwiches around here so i like to go for other things when i'm in disney. i'd like to try it though. maybe this next trip we'll get there! all the sandwiches there are low fat, right?


----------



## dumbo_buddy

oooo! CAM! happy birthday AND a biggest loser week! SOMEBODY'S doing something right!!!

HAPPY BIRTHDAY SUE!!!


----------



## mikamah

I have never eaten at Earl of Sandwich either.  I forget where we ate in dtd last trip, but we had pizza and beer, and I got carded!!!  It was a little much, but I didn't mind. lol.

I tracked my food til my after dinner ice cream, and then i had a few cookies as I got stuff ready for camp, and didn't write that down either.  Today I'll do better.  I need to.  Up 2 pounds on the scale this morning, so that's no longer maintaining.  I know it's the weekend catching up with me.  

*Laura*- I felt fat at 160 too.  I'd be thrilled to get there again, and honestly, think I'd look and feel really good.  

*cc*-Hope today is a better day for you too!

HaPpY BiRtHdAy  CaM  and  SuE!!!!! Have a magical day!!!

*Sue*- We were on our porch eating dinner when it rained, but had to go in side the wind was whipping the rain sideways.  It cooled off nice though.  Did you take your birthday off from work?  Have fun!

Congrats Cam and all our biggest losers!!!
*Cam*- You're off to a fabulous start after coaching last week.  

Hello to everyone I've missed.  I'm coloring my hair and need to rinse it off now.  Have a fabulous, healthy day!!!


----------



## JacksLilWench

donac said:


> Question of the Day
> 
> Earl of Sandwich has been a staple at DTD for many years now.  It is supposed to come to NYC but seems to be delayed and now there is talk of one in Boston.
> 
> Have you ever been to Earl of Sandwich?  If you have what was good to eat?




I've been before, but....I'm not all that patient when it comes to food, and the line is usually too long for me to want to wait, lol!  We ate there a few trips ago, and I know it tasted really  good.  I might have to just wait in the line this time around!

********
I am so p***ed off right now.  I took my break at work and had my healthy almonds and apple slices for my snack and went into the fridge to get my really awesome Starbucks clear cup with my red and white striped straw that you can only get at CHRISTMAS TIME...and it was GONE.  I really believe someone stole it, and I'm so frickin livid right now.  I can hardly believe that someone would be so sneaky and petty as to take someone else's cup that wasn't even clean!!!    The nerve of some people is just shocking to me.  I was trying to be so good  and get my water in for my challenge and someone takes my freaking cup!!!

Ugh.  I am so glad I get off at 10:30 this morning.  I really don't think I can stand it much longer, and I need to go grocery shopping anyway.  Thanks for listening to my rant though, ladies (and guys!)  I just can't believe someone would steal a dirty cup out of a fridge that they don't even have a right to open for any reason.


----------



## keenercam

Happy Birthday, Sue!!!!  

Thank you for all the birthday wishes, everyone!
It is exciting to be the biggest loser for the first time ever.    I am going to bask in the glow of having done it right last week because this week certainly has not been pretty.  
We went to Cheesecake Factory last night for an early celebration since my daughter is having her tonsils out today.  I could have done some real damage there and I shudder to think of how many points some of the stuff is and the nutrition information that is available on the web is missing vital elements for figuring out points.  I restrained myself and did not get either of my two favorite dishes and instead had a green salad with grilled chicken on it and instead of tortilla strips got bean sprouts.  I forgot to get the dressing on the side and I was not forgoing the cashews, so there were some definite calories and fat grams there.   I also had one buffalo chicken blast and 2 chicken potstickers from the three appetizer platters we all shared (there were 6 of us).  I also shared an order of sweet potato fries (ate more than 1/2 of them) when I should have ordered steamed broccoli.  And, of course, then there was dessert.  I have no willpower.  Would someone please tell me that the lemoncello torte was a better choice than cheesecake? I'm sure it would have been better if I hadn't eaten a gazillion calories worth of whipped cream.  
Tomorrow's weigh in is NOT going to be pretty. 

Work has been so busy and stressful but when I am here I am pretty much in control, food-wise because I am only eating what I bring from home, and fortunately, when I pack my food bag in the morning I am usually strong and disciplined.  If I were actually choosing mid-day, I would not be in control at all.


----------



## jaelless

donac said:


> Good Wednesday morning everyone.
> 
> Question of the Day
> 
> Earl of Sandwich has been a staple at DTD for many years now.  It is supposed to come to NYC but seems to be delayed and now there is talk of one in Boston.
> 
> Have you ever been to Earl of Sandwich?  If you have what was good to eat?
> 
> Have a happy and healthy day.



I've never heard of Earl of Sandwich other than history books. What is it?


----------



## dumbo_buddy

woot! 5 mile powerwalk today! it's only 76 degrees out right now! beautiful! and my pace was 15:48 min/miles. i worked it out and have NO clue how people powerwalk half and full marathons! it is HARD! probably another reason why *cam* is my hero  shoo!

i'm heading out now to the pool before nap time. the weather channel is telling me it's going to start raining around 3pm. psh, of COURSE when the high tide is at 2:45pm today. boo! oh well, guess we'll just have to have some fun this morning!

talk to all you gals later! off to pack some seltzers and go!


----------



## liesel

Hi I'm here catching up with everyone and will definitely be around more since I am coaching starting Friday.  I am also recommitting in August, I need to get my exercise in!  I know it will be easier once the kids start school next week.

Count me in for the fall challenge, since it looks like I won't be hitting my 50 pound weight loss this challenge, hopefully I will in the fall.  It will also help keep me focused for the Tink.

Trina-cute dog pictures, as always!

Mackeysmom-Welcome back!  You can get to wonderland!

 to Deb and Cam!  Congrats on being the BL Cam, you did a fanstastic job coaching!

JacksLilWench-I really hope someone didn't steal your cup, but if they did, that sucks!

Nancy-I hate the glucose test too.  I wouldn't worry too much about what you ate yesterday, that test really throws your system for a loop.  Over and done with!

Have a great OP day everyone!


----------



## lisah0711

*Happy, happy birthday to Cam and Sue!*  

And a *big* congratulations to Cam for being the BL this week, too, and to all our superstars!  

I am back from vacation but still playing catch up, so this is a fly by post.  I will be catching up on the QOTD archive later this week when I have more computer time.  

I missed you all!   

I am in the reboot for August group.  I realize that my efforts have been half-hearted and unfortunately I am seeing the results of too many bad choices.    So I am working out my plan and going to be totally on from now through my half in September.  I really need to get ahold of myself.  As I work through my planning I can see that I really haven't been doing what I should because there are a lot of things that I don't have handy -- like go to snacks, multivitamins, a back up menu plan.  It's frustrating but not hopeless and up to me to make it work.


----------



## glss1/2fll

Congrats Cam!
Happy Birthday, too and to Sue!
Cam: "Tomorrow's weigh in is NOT going to be pretty." BUT tomorrow is only Thursday. You get an extra day before you weigh in. 

qotd: yes, we've eaten at Earl of Sandwich. No, I don't remember what we had. It is always good. We are not much of shoppers either, but flying from the west coast we usually go to DTD the evening/late afternoon we arrive just to get a Disney fix before hitting the parks the next morning!

sigh. I wish we had a trip planned. Think it's too early to start planning Disneyland in November 2012?

---
edited: I can't get rid of whatever I typed at the top--don't know how that happened, darn technology!


----------



## keenercam

glss1/2fll said:


> Congrats Cam!
> Happy Birthday, too and to Sue!
> Cam: "Tomorrow's weigh in is NOT going to be pretty." BUT tomorrow is only Thursday. You get an extra day before you weigh in.
> 
> qotd: yes, we've eaten at Earl of Sandwich. No, I don't remember what we had. It is always good. We are not much of shoppers either, but flying from the west coast we usually go to DTD the evening/late afternoon we arrive just to get a Disney fix before hitting the parks the next morning!
> 
> sigh. I wish we had a trip planned. Think it's too early to start planning Disneyland in November 2012?
> 
> ---
> edited: I can't get rid of whatever I typed at the top--don't know how that happened, darn technology!



Linda - I go to WW meetings on Thursday mornings and use that as my official weigh-in.  It's awful.  No blaming my home scale.   And no buying myself an extra day to try to de-toxify my body.    And it's written down in my membership book.    So bad. So sad.


----------



## bellebookworm9

glss1/2fll said:


> C
> edited: I can't get rid of whatever I typed at the top--don't know how that happened, darn technology!



When you click on "Edit", the post opens, then click "Go Advanced", and you can edit the title there.

*****************
Just got the horrible news that a student in the classroom I've been in for the last three days passed away today. He only came in for a few hours each day and had a personal aide so I didn't know him that well, but it's still really sad. He was in school yesterday and seemed fine, so it seems that it was unexpected, though he was medically frail.


----------



## keenercam

Oh, Gretchen. I am so sorry.


----------



## Disneywedding2010

*Happy Birthday Cam and Sue!*

*Have you ever been to Earl of Sandwich? If you have what was good to eat?*

We tried Earl of Sandwich back in May because I had heard so many reviews about it. Honestly, I didn't like it. I could of gotten a better (and cheaper) meal at Subway. 


-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I'm home from the gym after a training session. It went okay, he went easy on me considering I hadn't been to the gym in over a month. I'm getting ready to help Alan start dinner: meatloaf, mashed potatoes, and a veggie. We had salads for lunch. 

I've been pretty down in the dumps this past week. I'm really missing Maddie and it shows with my mood. I'm typically fine during the day but late at night it hits me like a tsunami. My one friend (who is also a widow) had mentioned to me maybe I'm so emotional because I'm leaving TX (where they are buried). I guess I could see some truth in that but I need to get out of this funk. I have a list a mile long of things that still need to be accomplished (i.e. that dang closet upstairs is STILL not done). 

Today, went fairly okay. I didn't wake up til noon. I was up late helping Alan paint the house. I got up, got some water in me, took meds, and lounged. We ate some lunch and I made a few phone calls afterwards. Then it was time to head to the gym. Home now and to finsih the rest of the evening. I'm wanting to go to Wal-Mart and find "Emperor's New Groove". Alan has never seen it and ever since my friend started quoting lines from it on her FB wall I've wanted to watch it.

Oh, and another reason I'm ready to get the heck out of TX?? We were in the car on the way home from the gym and my thermostat read *115!! *


----------



## tigger813

HI all,

Had a so so day! I did get a lot done in the house! The dining room is slightly rearranged and cleaned including fresh tablecloth and vacuumed! I still have to finish my corner of the living room. I took a whole bunch of cookbooks off the shelves as there are some that I never use! I also got the kitchen cleaned though of course it's messed up since I made pancakes, bacon and hash browns for supper. 

My only exercise today was my walk this morning. I have been trying to drink my water today. 

I have to give a quick 30 minute massage in the morning and then I will run a few errands while the kids are at their camps. Ash finished her lounge pants today so she is wearing them now. Her BFF who is also taking the class was going to come over and spend the night tonight but apparently has the bug her Dad had for 3 days! Poor thing! Both of the girls are terribly disappointed. 

At 7 the girls and I will run over to the library to pick up another audiobook and there is a teen craft night that they want to attend.

Gonna return the pizza stone after work tomorrow and then I'm not sure what else will be going on once the kids get home. Girls and I are planning to go see Winnie the Pooh or The Smurfs on Friday and do some other errands. 

We've decided to re-watch all of the HP movies before going to see DH part 2 again. We are up to Prisoner of Azkaban now. I also started listening to the first book on audiobook today. I also listened to a podcast!

All 4 of us are registered for the early entry to Pottermore! I entered the girls and Brian entered himself. There was a problem at first but I finally figured it out. I think their server was just overloaded! Now we just have to wait until the sometime in the next two weeks to be able to start! We're all excited about it!

Well, I guess I will go clean the kitchen and then brush me teeth before we head to the library! Hoping to only be there a short time! Girls want to make a quick craft and I have to pick up Goblet of Fire on audio.

Talked to Mom for a few minutes today. She was at the hospital having another ultrasound as she is still having the swelling in her legs and feet.

Oops... I need to go do some more laundry as well!

TTFN


----------



## Worfiedoodles

donac said:


> Question of the Day
> 
> Earl of Sandwich has been a staple at DTD for many years now.  It is supposed to come to NYC but seems to be delayed and now there is talk of one in Boston.
> 
> Have you ever been to Earl of Sandwich?  If you have what was good to eat?



I am ridiculously fond of Earl of Sandwich! I like the caprese sandwich, and find the portions to be quite generous. I try to eat there at least once every trip, sometimes more than that if I'm at a PO resort. I'm looking forward to the one on Boston Common, and I just found out there's one at the Planet Hollywood Hotel in Las Vegas, so I'll be stopping in on my conference trip in October! 

omg I just saw -- Super  *Cam and Sue!* I hope it is filled with laughter, joy and fun surprises! 

Maria


----------



## dumbo_buddy

bellebookworm9 said:


> Just got the horrible news that a student in the classroom I've been in for the last three days passed away today. He only came in for a few hours each day and had a personal aide so I didn't know him that well, but it's still really sad. He was in school yesterday and seemed fine, so it seems that it was unexpected, though he was medically frail.



that is so sad. 



Worfiedoodles said:


> I am ridiculously fond of Earl of Sandwich! I like the caprese sandwich,



anything with the word caprese in it is pretty much guaranteed to be my favorite thing though anytime i decide to make a caprese salad i just wind up eating a pound of fresh mozzarella! 

******************
evening everyone! how did we all do today. me? i did....ok. but now is the hard time. thomas will be in bed in the next hour and then i'll be "hungry" for something. 

i made a delicious dinner today. http://www.delish.com/recipefinder/summer-squash-white-bean-saut-recipe-9871

ok fine so i served it over bowtie pasta and i made way too much pasta but the meal was really good and i definitely got my veggies in! *rose* i believe all this is gluten free? i used can beans so i guess you always have to read labels in case for some reason it's canned in the same area as products with gluten but probably it's be ok! just don't serve it over pasta. i should have skipped the pasta too 

the combo of the rain and the fact that i caught thomas in the pool about a million times while he JUMPED in each time means that my back is KILLING me today. sure do miss my pain meds during pregnancy!!!


----------



## JacksLilWench

liesel said:


> JacksLilWench-I really hope someone didn't steal your cup, but if they did, that sucks!



I really made such a behind of myself and really had to eat crow.  I went to our housekeeper at work and said "Hey, my cup is missing, if you see it will you let me know?" and she goes "Honey I'm so sorry, I threw it out when I cleaned out the fridge because I thought it was disposable." It was a total facepalm moment for myself, seeing as how I behaved just a few minutes earlier.  Once I knew what happened, I felt so awful and relieved, and she told me she would replace it.  I really overreacted and felt so bad about it the rest of the morning.  I did learn a lesson though-I'm keeping everything in my locker from now on!!


----------



## dvccruiser76

bellebookworm9 said:


> Pottermore is a new website (www.pottermore.com) from J.K. Rowling that's going to be an interactive experience based on the books. From what I understand, you basically go through the books with Harry, experiencing things that he is. I read/heard somewhere that one of the things is to find out the questions the sorting hat asks and then get sorted into houses-this is literally the thing I am most excited about-I can find out once and for all if I'm really a Ravenclaw!
> 
> It opens to everyone in October, but from July 31-August 6, 1 million people can register early by answering a question and finding the magic quill (the website explains in more detail), and then will be let in slowly over the next two months. Tracey and I will be two of those people, it seems!



Nice work  I wonder what house I'd be in 



buzz5985 said:


> I don't know if this picture will come out or not.  But it's on the Tremont Side of the Common - it's a stand alone octogon shaped building
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boston's "Pink Palace" once served as a restroom. Now it will serve sandwiches.
> 
> City officials announced Wednesday that the 1920s Gothic structure on Boston Common best known as an unused men's lavatory has been leased to become a restaurant.
> 
> Earl of Sandwich, a Florida-based chain, signed a 15-year-contract to convert the structure into a takeout joint, scheduled to open later this year or early next year following renovations, the Boston Globe reports.
> 
> 
> David L Ryan, Boston Globe / Landov
> On Boston Common, the "Pink Palace" is a former men's restroom that will be turned into an Earl of Sandwich takeout shop.Supporters of the deal figure the idea of a latrine-turned-fast-food stop actually won't be too unsettling, considering the 660-square-foot "Palace" hasn't been used as a restroom in decades.
> 
> "This is a great opportunity to transform a unique unused space into an active business, while contributing to the vitality of the Boston Common," Boston Parks Department commissioner Toni Pollak said in a statement. "This project will allow us to preserve a historic building while also bringing new life to the park for all visitors to enjoy."
> 
> Janis



Have they started any work on it yet? When is it supposed to open?



buzz5985 said:


> OK I am trying this again.  This is the location of the future EArl of Sandwich on the Boston Common, Tremont St.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Janis



Much better. Is that the building near the corner between the nice Movie Theater and the Alley? Near the Boylston T? Kind of near a cemetary or something?



donac said:


> Question of the Day
> 
> Earl of Sandwich has been a staple at DTD for many years now.  It is supposed to come to NYC but seems to be delayed and now there is talk of one in Boston.
> 
> Have you ever been to Earl of Sandwich?  If you have what was good to eat?



Good question. Much to my dismay, we went to DTD for breakfast at WGP Express and it was closed for renovations  I didn't think their breakfast was anything special, but then I remembered my must try food list and got one of their Brownie Creme Sandwiches and all I can say is  It was the tastiest little morsel. Even DH loved it and he's not into sweets as much as I am. I looked it up on the Disney food blog website and they have one with a peanut butter filling instead of the vanilla creme frosting, so in December 2012, we will be getting one of each 



donac said:


> The WISH Biggest Loser Summer Challenge Week 8
> #9- satorifound   .26%
> #8- bellebookworm9   .37%
> #7- buzz5986   .44%
> #6- glass1/2fll   .48%
> #5- gudrench3   .50%
> #4-wickey's friend   .57%
> #3- tigger813   .89%
> #2- disneyKim68   1.82%
> 
> and now
> The WISH Biggest Loser Summer Challenge
> 
> Week 7 Biggest Loser is:
> #1- keenercam   2.30%



Nice work everyone! Good job Cam 



Rose&Mike said:


> Looks like we have 2 birthdays today!
> 
> *Happy Birthday to Cam and Dvccruiser76!!!!*
> 
> I hope you both have super days!!!



Thanks 



dumbo_buddy said:


> oooo! CAM! happy birthday AND a biggest loser week! SOMEBODY'S doing something right!!!
> 
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY SUE!!!



Thank you too 



mikamah said:


> HaPpY BiRtHdAy  CaM  and  SuE!!!!! Have a magical day!!!
> 
> *Sue*- We were on our porch eating dinner when it rained, but had to go in side the wind was whipping the rain sideways.  It cooled off nice though.  Did you take your birthday off from work?  Have fun!



Thanks, and yes it was quite windy. DS stood in the door with DH for part of it and they both got pretty wet. 



JacksLilWench said:


> I am so p***ed off right now.  I took my break at work and had my healthy almonds and apple slices for my snack and went into the fridge to get my really awesome Starbucks clear cup with my red and white striped straw that you can only get at CHRISTMAS TIME...and it was GONE.  I really believe someone stole it, and I'm so frickin livid right now.  I can hardly believe that someone would be so sneaky and petty as to take someone else's cup that wasn't even clean!!!    The nerve of some people is just shocking to me.  I was trying to be so good  and get my water in for my challenge and someone takes my freaking cup!!!



That is odd and irritating indeed 



keenercam said:


> Happy Birthday, Sue!!!!
> 
> Thank you for all the birthday wishes, everyone!
> It is exciting to be the biggest loser for the first time ever.   I am going to bask in the glow of having done it right last week because this week certainly has not been pretty.
> We went to Cheesecake Factory last night for an early celebration since my daughter is having her tonsils out today.  I could have done some real damage there and I shudder to think of how many points some of the stuff is and the nutrition information that is available on the web is missing vital elements for figuring out points.  I restrained myself and did not get either of my two favorite dishes and instead had a green salad with grilled chicken on it and instead of tortilla strips got bean sprouts.  I forgot to get the dressing on the side and I was not forgoing the cashews, so there were some definite calories and fat grams there.  I also had one buffalo chicken blast and 2 chicken potstickers from the three appetizer platters we all shared (there were 6 of us).  I also shared an order of sweet potato fries (ate more than 1/2 of them) when I should have ordered steamed broccoli.  And, of course, then there was dessert.  I have no willpower.  Would someone please tell me that the lemoncello torte was a better choice than cheesecake? I'm sure it would have been better if I hadn't eaten a gazillion calories worth of whipped cream.
> Tomorrow's weigh in is NOT going to be pretty.
> 
> Work has been so busy and stressful but when I am here I am pretty much in control, food-wise because I am only eating what I bring from home, and fortunately, when I pack my food bag in the morning I am usually strong and disciplined.  If I were actually choosing mid-day, I would not be in control at all.



Thanks you too and congrats on being this week's Biggest Loser 

So I have to ask, do the sweet potato fries come with any type of dip? I really enjoy them now. The buffalo blasts are one of my favs along with the fried mac and cheese balls. 



lisah0711 said:


> *Happy, happy birthday to Cam and Sue!*
> 
> I am back from vacation but still playing catch up, so this is a fly by post.  I will be catching up on the QOTD archive later this week when I have more computer time.
> 
> I am in the reboot for August group.  I realize that my efforts have been half-hearted and unfortunately I am seeing the results of too many bad choices.    So I am working out my plan and going to be totally on from now through my half in September.  I really need to get ahold of myself.  As I work through my planning I can see that I really haven't been doing what I should because there are a lot of things that I don't have handy -- like go to snacks, multivitamins, a back up menu plan.  It's frustrating but not hopeless and up to me to make it work.



Thanks, how were the margaritas? I am right with you on half hearted efforts this challenge. I just don't know what got (or didn't) get into me 



glss1/2fll said:


> Congrats Cam!
> Happy Birthday, too and to Sue!



Thanks 



Disneywedding2010 said:


> *Happy Birthday Cam and Sue!*
> 
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> I've been pretty down in the dumps this past week. I'm really missing Maddie and it shows with my mood. I'm typically fine during the day but late at night it hits me like a tsunami. My one friend (who is also a widow) had mentioned to me maybe I'm so emotional because I'm leaving TX (where they are buried). I guess I could see some truth in that but I need to get out of this funk. I have a list a mile long of things that still need to be accomplished (i.e. that dang closet upstairs is STILL not done).



Thanks, sorry to hear that you aren't having a good day. I wonder if your friend might be on to something with you leaving Texas. Big hugs 



Worfiedoodles said:


> I am ridiculously fond of Earl of Sandwich! I like the caprese sandwich, and find the portions to be quite generous. I try to eat there at least once every trip, sometimes more than that if I'm at a PO resort. I'm looking forward to the one on Boston Common, and I just found out there's one at the Planet Hollywood Hotel in Las Vegas, so I'll be stopping in on my conference trip in October!
> 
> omg I just saw -- Super  *Cam and Sue!* I hope it is filled with laughter, joy and fun surprises!
> 
> Maria



Thanks for the birthday wishes.

How far will you be from the new EOS?



Hello everyone, Thank you all for the birthday wishes. Today was not an OP day. It started off with Tiramisu cake for my b-day at work and ended with Opera cake for my b-day after dinner. Well there's always tomorrow. And I invited my brother and his gf over for cake, so we can get it out of the house 

I have a TON of work to do, so excuse me from my exercise tonight. I have to get cracking on work.


----------



## dvccruiser76

bellebookworm9 said:


> Just got the horrible news that a student in the classroom I've been in for the last three days passed away today. He only came in for a few hours each day and had a personal aide so I didn't know him that well, but it's still really sad. He was in school yesterday and seemed fine, so it seems that it was unexpected, though he was medically frail.



Oh no that is terrible  How old was he?


----------



## pjstevens

Way to go Cam!!!!  You did awesome!  And no beating yourself up for your birthday dinner!  You deserved it and anything that you might have gained will come back off.  You are doing great!!!


----------



## Disneywedding2010

I just have to say the meatloaf (Betty Crocker recipe) was AWESOME! Alan has now asked that we eat meatloaf once a week.  Crazy crazy man..


----------



## bellebookworm9

dvccruiser76 said:


> Oh no that is terrible  How old was he?



I'm not sure exactly how old he was, but he was in an "adolescent" class, so somewhere between the ages of 12-18, I would think. I just keep thinking of the looks on the faces of his personal aide, his physical therapist, the education director, and the classroom nurse when they found out. The nurse never cries, so to see her so visibly upset about it really set the rest of us off and it was an extremely somber bunch that left the building today. 

The education director broke the news to all the aides in our class, and she said, "Unfortunately, this is something we're used to." That statement horrified me and I cant help but wonder how many other children have gone to school there and passed away, since it is generally a school for medically frail children, at least among the older kids.


----------



## buzz5985

donac said:


> Good Wednesday morning everyone.
> 
> Question of the Day
> 
> Earl of Sandwich has been a staple at DTD for many years now.  It is supposed to come to NYC but seems to be delayed and now there is talk of one in Boston.
> 
> Have you ever been to Earl of Sandwich?  If you have what was good to eat?
> 
> I have never been to Earl of Sandwich and would love to go but we rarely go to DTD (I am not a big shopper)
> 
> 
> Have a happy and healthy day.



We love EOS.  We make a point of eating there each trip.  As a matter of fact we will be there in 10 days.  Can't wait!!!



dvccruiser76 said:


> Nice work  I wonder what house I'd be in
> 
> 
> 
> Have they started any work on it yet? When is it supposed to open?
> 
> 
> 
> Much better. Is that the building near the corner between the nice Movie Theater and the Alley? Near the Boylston T? Kind of near a cemetary or something?



I'm not sure where it is.  I found the picture and article on AOL.   

Janis


----------



## cclovesdis

I only have a few minutes...

*Happy Birthday Sue and Cam!*

Congrats on a great week Cam!

 to Kristina and bellebookworm9.

QOTD: My sister and I ate there once, maybe twice. We were definitely happy we did.


----------



## Zoesmama03

Question of the day for 8/2

YES I plan to join in more fully for the fall challenge.  I will have to start getting up doing exercise to start my day again and sure to get in a good routine.  I'll be helping my best friends special needs 12 year old work at his pace doing online schooling through the pace his IEP will have set. It will be interesting to learn how it works. I've always wished I could home school Zoe her dad is sorta against it because of social aspects like some people are just set in it.  She gets social time on Wednesday evenings at church and the online school is "public" school based curriculum and interests my daughter because she could be more on level. But she'll be returning to her charter school this year and see how it goes.  I'm kinda scared of the class size looks like she had a list a whole page long plus about 6-8 on a separate sheet estimate 35-36 based on the 6 groupings of 6 desks per group.   She had 18 in her class last year.  It sure has sprung up this year with enrollments. I know they were putting out cards and flyers in neighborhoods they bussed to. IF they keep growing I sure hope they get more classrooms built and hire more teachers and have multiple classes per grade.  So far one per grade and some upper grades(they do K-9) have combined grades. 


Question of the Day 8/3 

Never heard of the Earl of Sandwich.  If I ate there I didn't know it because my dad would just trail us around when we were teens.  But usually we went to the place with the taco salad bowls. YUM  I'm not a huge sandwich person though. Wonder what else they have?

Off to bed have early morning errands.  Zoe's surrogate papa(my best friends dad) shocked the heck out of me and my best friend sent me a message he wanted to take her supply shopping.  My friend had known I was waiting on money from her dad that still hasn't been deposited and I suspect it got out to them(we were planning to meet them last Saturday for dinner but it didn't show up so we couldn't go).  He has a soft spot for kiddos that have dads that flake or write them off.  My friend's(since high school) half-sister was adopted by him and he raised her as his own.  He spoils all the grandkids to pieces but still has that soft spot for those that are somewhat dumped by their dad. Zoe is definitely like another granddaughter to him.  We've been around them all Zoe's life at parties, get togethers and such. They are family.  It was such a relief with the loss of my job last month.


----------



## bellebookworm9

Good morning all! I weighed myself to prep for what I might see on the scale tomorrow, forgetting momentarily that you can't use scales on carpet. Imagine what my face looked like when I saw that I had reached my goal weight! 

But I'm still expecting a loss tomorrow. All of my meals for the day are planned out and points have been allotted. I do want to run tonight, but I have a ton of stuff to do for class because I've been procrastinating on it.  But this is the last week and then I'll be free for 3 weeks until school starts again!


----------



## dumbo_buddy

good morning everyone! it's 69 degrees! compared to the weather we've had i wonder if i should put on a little jacket! 

i'm watching the today show right now (well, i just had to turn it off b/c DS realized that his plane show wasn't on!) and they just showed that story about that 18 year old girl in australia. her parents are millionaires and some crazy took her and strapped a bomb to her neck. she couldn't move for 10 hours and had to wait until the bomb squad could get it off of her. 

my son has taken to lifting my shirt and rubbing my belly and saying, "boo boo." i said, "baby?" and he says, "boo boo." i wonder if he knows there's a baby in there. probably not. let's just hope he doesn't continue to lift my shirt after the baby's here and it's just flub! 

on that note, i'm off to find a clean sports bra and head out for our walk. i probably could try a jog today  - eh, let's not go crazy 

lately on my walks i've been listening to sorcerer radio. srsounds.com it's an all disney all the time online radio channel. pretty good! only problem is that they've been running this 'christmas in july' show alot and listening to chip and dale singing christmas songs in this heat is a little weird. if anyone's looking for a little disney in their workouts i suggest listening to it. helps pass the time for sure! 

*cam and sue* how was the rest of your birthday? hope it was great!!!


----------



## dumbo_buddy

bellebookworm9 said:


> Imagine what my face looked like when I saw that I had reached my goal weight!



note to self, when i need to feel good about myself i'll just step on a scale on the carpet! lol!! too funny


----------



## donac

Good Thursday morning everyone.  

I am sorry I am late.  I had to take my car to the shop.  I hit a curb on my way home from yoga and it is making a sound.  I am praying that it doesn't cost too much to fix.  I hate when things like this happen when dh is not home.  

Happy Birthday Sue and Cam!
Sorry I missed this yesterday. 

Question of the Day

I was told when I was growing up that "Idle hands are the devil's workshop"  Some people suggest that to curb snacking you should have a hobby.

Do you have a hobby?  Does it help you stop snacking?

When I am really into my hand quilting it does stop my snacking.  I like to keep my hands really clean and every time I eat I have to wash my hands before I go back to quilt.  It is the same with any needle work I do.

Off to eat breakfast.

Have a happy and healthy day


----------



## DopeyDame

I'm back - for real this time!  
After such a warm welcome, something came up last week that completely sapped all of my emotional and physical energy, so I really wasn't in a "loser" frame of mind.  I'm here this week, though, and doing better - I've run/walked twice this week, and haven't had any soda since Monday.  I don't think I will have lost any weight since my original weigh in, as last week included lots of deserts and sodas, but I'm excited to start this off again - just over a month until Disney, so I still have time to tone up for the trip!

QOTD:  Hummm... good thought.  I know at work, when I'm working on a boring task on the computer, I can find myself mindlessly nibbling on something.  Lately I've been trying to listen to music instead when I have those boring tasks to get done.  As for hobbies... I love reading and traveling (and reading about traveling!)  I also volunteer a lot.  Mostly it's my 2 year old son who keeps my hands from being idle - does he count as a hobby?


----------



## lisah0711

Good morning all!  



liesel said:


> Hi I'm here catching up with everyone and will definitely be around more since I am coaching starting Friday.  I am also recommitting in August, I need to get my exercise in!  I know it will be easier once the kids start school next week.



Enjoy your last week of summer!  



glss1/2fll said:


> sigh. I wish we had a trip planned. Think it's too early to start planning Disneyland in November 2012?



Nope, it's never too early to start planning a Disney trip!  



keenercam said:


> Linda - I go to WW meetings on Thursday mornings and use that as my official weigh-in.  It's awful.  No blaming my home scale.   And no buying myself an extra day to try to de-toxify my body.    And it's written down in my membership book.    So bad. So sad.



Good luck with weigh in today, Cam!   

How is your daughter doing today?  And I missed any Cali update while I was gone.

*Gretchen,* so sorry to hear about your student.  



Worfiedoodles said:


> I am ridiculously fond of Earl of Sandwich! I like the caprese sandwich, and find the portions to be quite generous. I try to eat there at least once every trip, sometimes more than that if I'm at a PO resort. I'm looking forward to the one on Boston Common, and I just found out there's one at the Planet Hollywood Hotel in Las Vegas, so I'll be stopping in on my conference trip in October!



Sounds yummy!  



JacksLilWench said:


> I really made such a behind of myself and really had to eat crow.  I went to our housekeeper at work and said "Hey, my cup is missing, if you see it will you let me know?" and she goes "Honey I'm so sorry, I threw it out when I cleaned out the fridge because I thought it was disposable." It was a total facepalm moment for myself, seeing as how I behaved just a few minutes earlier.  Once I knew what happened, I felt so awful and relieved, and she told me she would replace it.  I really overreacted and felt so bad about it the rest of the morning.  I did learn a lesson though-I'm keeping everything in my locker from now on!!



Glad that you solved the mystery of the missing cup and it wasn't a case of thievery.  

*Nancy,* glad you and Thomas had a good time at the pool.  



dvccruiser76 said:


> Thanks, how were the margaritas? I am right with you on half hearted efforts this challenge. I just don't know what got (or didn't) get into me



The margaritas were yummy, as were the mai tais, pina coladas and mojitos, but sadly still not enough to overcome family dynamics.   

I know what you mean, Sue, thankfully every day is a chance to begin again.  



buzz5985 said:


> We love EOS.  We make a point of eating there each trip.  As a matter of fact we will be there in 10 days.  Can't wait!!!



What do you have planned for your trip, Janis?  You know we love to live vicariously through the trips of others!  



donac said:


> Question of the Day
> 
> I was told when I was growing up that "Idle hands are the devil's workshop"  Some people suggest that to curb snacking you should have a hobby.
> 
> Do you have a hobby?  Does it help you stop snacking?



Hope that your car is okay, Dona!  

My big hobby is reading, which is not too helpful in curbing snacking.  I used to love to embroider and have been thinking about taking that up again.  I can always start crocheting again but that sounds kind of hot right now.  



DopeyDame said:


> I'm back - for real this time!
> After such a warm welcome, something came up last week that completely sapped all of my emotional and physical energy, so I really wasn't in a "loser" frame of mind.  I'm here this week, though, and doing better - I've run/walked twice this week, and haven't had any soda since Monday.  I don't think I will have lost any weight since my original weigh in, as last week included lots of deserts and sodas, but I'm excited to start this off again - just over a month until Disney, so I still have time to tone up for the trip!



 back!  And chasing a two year old does count for activity in my book.  

Slowly getting my act together here.  Tracked every bite and stayed within my calories yesterday -- did have to go upstairs early to get away from the kitchen but it worked!    Didn't get a chance to do any exercise though but definately will tonight as I have my training group.  This will be my first short workout with them -- I think we are doing speedwork.  I think it is supposed to be 90 today.    My plan is continuing to be fine tuned.  Won't be enough time to show any loss before weigh in tomorrow but I'm keeping my fingers crossed for next week.  

Have a great day all!


----------



## keenercam

Thank you for all the fun birthday wishes, everyone! The day was pretty uneventful.  My secretary brought in delicious bagels and someone else brought in Panera baked goods.  I nibbled 3/4 of a bagel for breakfast and had a bite of 2 different baked goods. Otherwise, I stuck to my plan until I got home and ate THREE french macarons that my son's girlfriend made for my birthday.  (What a sweetheart).  We just stuck around home since Jenn's tonsilectomy was yesterday. She seemed to be handling the pain really well, thank God.

After everything I've eaten this week, imagine my shock when I was down significantly at WW this morning.    How in the world did that happen?  I was dumbfounded and kept looking at my membership book because I was in a state of disbelief.  LOL!  Staying on track this week should be somewhat easier.

We are heading to Providence, RI for a 1/2 marathon this weekend. It will be the first I've done since January 2009.  Certainly my first since I destroyed my knee.  I am a bit of a wreck.  It makes me feel so much better to know that many WISHers will be there.




dvccruiser76 said:


> So I have to ask, do the sweet potato fries come with any type of dip? I really enjoy them now. The buffalo blasts are one of my favs along with the fried mac and cheese balls.
> 
> 
> Hello everyone, Thank you all for the birthday wishes. Today was not an OP day. It started off with Tiramisu cake for my b-day at work and ended with Opera cake for my b-day after dinner. Well there's always tomorrow. And I invited my brother and his gf over for cake, so we can get it out of the house



The sweet potato fries were served with some kind of dipping sauce that seemed like mayo. Totally bland and unappealing (fortunately).  WOW! Your birthday celebrations sound wonderful.  LOVE Tiramisu and Opera cake.  Totally jealous!



bellebookworm9 said:


> The education director broke the news to all the aides in our class, and she said, "Unfortunately, this is something we're used to." That statement horrified me and I cant help but wonder how many other children have gone to school there and passed away, since it is generally a school for medically frail children, at least among the older kids.



That must be incredibly difficult. Just one more reason that the people who treat/care for the physically or mentally disabled are my heroes.  



dumbo_buddy said:


> on that note, i'm off to find a clean sports bra and head out for our walk. i probably could try a jog today  - eh, let's not go crazy
> 
> lately on my walks i've been listening to sorcerer radio. srsounds.com it's an all disney all the time online radio channel. pretty good! only problem is that they've been running this 'christmas in july' show alot and listening to chip and dale singing christmas songs in this heat is a little weird. if anyone's looking for a little disney in their workouts i suggest listening to it. helps pass the time for sure!



Have a great walk!

*Dona*- I hope your car issue was a non-issue, and cheaply resolved.  



lisah0711 said:


> Good luck with weigh in today, Cam!
> 
> How is your daughter doing today?  And I missed any Cali update while I was gone.
> 
> The margaritas were yummy, as were the mai tais, pina coladas and mojitos, but sadly still not enough to overcome family dynamics.
> 
> Slowly getting my act together here.  Tracked every bite and stayed within my calories yesterday -- did have to go upstairs early to get away from the kitchen but it worked!    Didn't get a chance to do any exercise though but definately will tonight as I have my training group.  This will be my first short workout with them -- I think we are doing speedwork.  I think it is supposed to be 90 today.    My plan is continuing to be fine tuned.



Welcome back, Lisa!  We missed you. Glad you enjoyed the adult beverages even if they weren't strong enough to make you completely oblivious to family drama.    Have a great training session today!

Thank you for asking about Jenn and Cali.  Jenn's surgery went well and I am hoping the recovery is quick and uneventful.  Cali's mass was stage 2 cancer and the vet said she got a very good margin at all but one spot where it was a bit thin.  Cali goes for suture removal today and will start on the cancer treatment which includes steroids in addition to the antihistamine she is already on.  She'll also be on prilosec because the steroids could hurt her tummy.  I'm sure she doesn't mind the meds since we wrap them in turkey lunchmeat to get her to swallow it. LOL!  Thank you, kind sir, I'd like my multi-vitamin hidden in a cupcake, if you don't mind.  

Have a great day, everyone!


----------



## JacksLilWench

donac said:


> Question of the Day
> 
> I was told when I was growing up that "Idle hands are the devil's workshop"  Some people suggest that to curb snacking you should have a hobby.
> 
> Do you have a hobby?  Does it help you stop snacking?



I totally believe that.  And it actually happened to me recently!  I came home from work, and it was too early for lunch and I'd already had my morning snack, but I was hungry for some reason.  So I just got a bottle of water out of the fridge and finished up part of my Halloween costume.  I wasn't hungry anymore!  Well, at least until lunchtime, so it worked really well   I do think I need to work out some more...I made my skirt a size bigger than everything else because I'm pretty hippy, but it's still really snug around my waist.  Patterns are so awkward sometimes   It's funny, because everything else I made the size I thought I was gonna need, and it's a little big now!  Go figure, haha


----------



## tigger813

Home for a few minutes with Izzie and then we have to go pick up Ash at sewing. I finished the last of my eggplant and mushroom pizza for lunch and Izzie is having mac and cheese. We are dedicating this afternoon to folding and taking care of laundry and READING!!!!! I got my errands done this morning so we will have some time for games later as well.  I also need to get in some type of workout today and finish up my corner of the living room.

Have a great afternoon!

QOTD: We tried EOS last December and ended up going two nights in a row! Can't wait until the one opens in Boston! We are planning a DisMeet around that one!

QOTD: I try to have a hobby but can't seem to stick to one! I have some scrapbooking to do and we love to play video games.

Not sure how my weigh in will be tomorrow. Haven't been taking the time for extra exercise this week but I have cut down on the food intake!

TTFN


----------



## lisah0711

JacksLilWench said:


> I totally believe that.  And it actually happened to me recently!  I came home from work, and it was too early for lunch and I'd already had my morning snack, but I was hungry for some reason.  So I just got a bottle of water out of the fridge and finished up part of my Halloween costume.  I wasn't hungry anymore!  Well, at least until lunchtime, so it worked really well   I do think I need to work out some more...I made my skirt a size bigger than everything else because I'm pretty hippy, but it's still really snug around my waist.  Patterns are so awkward sometimes   It's funny, because everything else I made the size I thought I was gonna need, and it's a little big now!  Go figure, haha



So what is your costume?  You can't tell us about making it and not tell us what it is!


----------



## glss1/2fll

keenercam said:


> Linda - I go to WW meetings on Thursday mornings and use that as my official weigh-in.  It's awful.  No blaming my home scale.   And no buying myself an extra day to try to de-toxify my body.    And it's written down in my membership book.    So bad. So sad.




ah, poop


----------



## my3princes

donac said:


> Good Tuesday morning everyone.
> 
> We had no rain yesterday  but there were terrible storms up north.  I wish we did get some rain.  The lawn is starting to turn brown in some sections.  But at least it is not growning so less mowing.
> 
> Question of the Day
> 
> We only have about 3 weeks left so I was wondering:
> 
> Are you planning to join the fall challenge?
> 
> I will be along for the fall challenge.
> 
> Have a happy and healthy day.



I will definitely do the fall challenge.  I'm finally feeling like I'm in the right frame of mind and our Hawaii Trip is less than a year away.  Time buckle down.



donac said:


> Good Wednesday morning everyone.
> 
> It is supposed to be cloudy and in the low 80's today.  I am heading up to north jersey and then into Pa with my parents and one of my sisters for lunch with some relatives.  I only have to drive to my parents house and my sister will drive the rest of the way.  I don't know what kind of place we are going to.  Last  night I got a migrane so I am not too hungry today.  We shall see.
> 
> Question of the Day
> 
> Earl of Sandwich has been a staple at DTD for many years now.  It is supposed to come to NYC but seems to be delayed and now there is talk of one in Boston.
> 
> Have you ever been to Earl of Sandwich?  If you have what was good to eat?
> 
> I have never been to Earl of Sandwich and would love to go but we rarely go to DTD (I am not a big shopper)
> 
> 
> Have a happy and healthy day.



We've been to Earl of Sandwich several times.  Love it.  the food is good and the prices are fair.  Can't remember exactly what we had, but we all enjoyed it.



donac said:


> Good Thursday morning everyone.
> 
> I am sorry I am late.  I had to take my car to the shop.  I hit a curb on my way home from yoga and it is making a sound.  I am praying that it doesn't cost too much to fix.  I hate when things like this happen when dh is not home.
> 
> Happy Birthday Sue and Cam!
> Sorry I missed this yesterday.
> 
> Question of the Day
> 
> I was told when I was growing up that "Idle hands are the devil's workshop"  Some people suggest that to curb snacking you should have a hobby.
> 
> Do you have a hobby?  Does it help you stop snacking?
> 
> When I am really into my hand quilting it does stop my snacking.  I like to keep my hands really clean and every time I eat I have to wash my hands before I go back to quilt.  It is the same with any needle work I do.
> 
> Off to eat breakfast.
> 
> Have a happy and healthy day



Cam and Sue





I have lots of hobbies and interests.  However I find that my prime overeating time is the 10 1/2 hours that I'm at work.  At home time I'm under control.


----------



## JacksLilWench

lisah0711 said:


> So what is your costume?  You can't tell us about making it and not tell us what it is!



Haha, good point!  I'm gonna be a pirate!  Inspired by Jack Sparrow, of course   I was just about to do the vest for it, and the directions didn't make ANY sense.  So I'm gonna ask my mom (the super-seamstress) about it when she wakes up.  Maybe I'm just looking at it wrong!  We're going to MNSSHP on our next trip, so I'll definitely post some pictures!!


----------



## glss1/2fll

keenercam said:


> Thank you, kind sir, I'd like my multi-vitamin hidden in a cupcake, if you don't mind.



Just about squirted my water all over the computer monitor! 

QOTD: Well, I read a lot. I should be scrapbooking/shoving photos in an album. We're talking YEARS behind. I used to do a lot of needlework. I ran out of embroidery thread on the project I was working on. The bag it's in hangs on the doorknob of a closet I stare at all day long. One year I'll pull it out and figure out what colors I need to buy and finish it. It was a project my mom got for me to decorate a wall of their new house--7 years ago! sheesh, I'm bad! This summer was the time I was going to get caught up on a bunch of stupid little projects like that. Hasn't happened. I really need to get my act together. They're all things I like to do, don't know why I don't just get off the couch! I remember my grandma was always puttering. She was never still, always busy doing something or other. Guess I didn't get those genes!

Not looking forward to tomorrow's weigh in. I've been crummy all week, but my scale was all right. Yesterday I went to the doctor for my annual and was up 8 pounds according to their scale!!  criminy! Nurse said it's usually 3-4 pounds different from home scales. Even so--4 pounds! I figure no matter what I'll probably be pleasantly surprised tomorrow.  And it's WIN and clothes are loose. And with that self-pep talk I'll go get busy on a project! Do dusting and vacuuming count?


----------



## Disneywedding2010

**VENTING AHEAD**

I'm so sick of TX heat!! Its 112 degrees outside right now (and I wish I was kidding when I say that). We went out to run some simple errands and we're both drenched. Its pretty sad when you have to take 2 showers a day becaue of the dang heat. 

IIOY? (Is It October Yet?) 

**END RANT**


----------



## Worfiedoodles

dvccruiser76 said:


> How far will you be from the new EOS?



About a 20 minute walk from work...which could turn out to be a bad thing, I'll have to walk in the other direction most of the time 



donac said:


> Question of the Day
> 
> I was told when I was growing up that "Idle hands are the devil's workshop"  Some people suggest that to curb snacking you should have a hobby.
> 
> Do you have a hobby?  Does it help you stop snacking?



*Dona* -- I hope the car is ok, I agree, I'm perfectly willing to let dh handle all aspects of car care 

So, my hobby really is reading or being on the DIS. Since both are not conducive to snacking, I guess they are helpful  My other hobby would be running, and I definitely cannot eat while I do that 

Maria


----------



## Rose&Mike

Just a reminder that tomorrow is a WIN week! Don't forget to send in those measurements to Connie! See the first page if you have questions!

Thank you so much to Dona for coaching this week. And to Liesel who will be our coach starting tomorrow!

I also wanted to give a shout out to *Shawn and Karen*--I hope you are both doing ok. I have not seen posts by you all in a few days. Maybe I missed them, but just wanted you all to know I was thinking about you.

I hope everyone sees great things on the scale tomorrow!

*Also--we are still looking for a host/hostess for the fall. Please send me a pm if you are interested.*


----------



## Rose&Mike

*Good Luck to Cam and Maria, and anyone I might be missing who is running the Providence RnR 1/2 this weekend! I hope you have a FABULOUS time! I can't wait to hear all about it!*


----------



## lisah0711

Rose&Mike said:


> *Good Luck to Cam and Maria, and anyone I might be missing who is running the Providence RnR 1/2 this weekend! I hope you have a FABULOUS time! I can't wait to hear all about it!*



  Good luck to you both!    You'll do great!


----------



## cclovesdis

Welcome to Healthy Habits!
My name is CC (like see-see) and I will be your Healthy Habits (HH) coach for the Summer 2011 BL Challenge. I big thank you to donac and jenanderson for showing me the ropes.

*Here's How HH Works:* Each week, there will be 2 "things" to do each day. You earn 1 point for each day you do each "thing." So, if you do each "thing" for all 7 days, you earn 14 points. There will also be 2 mini-challenges each week. You earn 1 point for each mini-challenge you complete for a total of 16 possible points each week. At the end of the week, please PM me your total points. Here is an example:

4/7 eating 2 fruits
3/7 drinking 6 8 oz. glasses of water
1/2 mini-challenges completed

I will post the top scores as well as a list of the participants each week on/about Tuesday. You have until Tuesday at 5 PM EST to send me your points. Everyone who participates (regardless of his/her total points) will be entered into the drawing for a prize. It will be something related to the week's HH. You will need to PM me your address so I can send you the prize. If you do not WISH to be entered into the prize drawing, please let me know.

Healthy Habits Week 10

*For All 7 Days:*

1. Drink at least 64 oz. of water per day.
*This is so essential with the current temperatures so I'm keeping it for anotherweek*

2. Spend 10 minutes planning out your health-related goals for the remainder of the month.

Mini-Challenge 1: Exercise for at least 20 min. at a time at least three times.
Mini-Challenge 2: Menu plan your biggest meal of the day for 5 consecutive days.

Feel free to ask any questions! Have a great week!

I will post the results tomorrow or Saturday. I was expecting to post them tonight, but I am having a hard time posing.


----------



## bellebookworm9

dumbo_buddy said:


> lately on my walks i've been listening to sorcerer radio. srsounds.com it's an all disney all the time online radio channel. pretty good! only problem is that they've been running this 'christmas in july' show alot and listening to chip and dale singing christmas songs in this heat is a little weird. if anyone's looking for a little disney in their workouts i suggest listening to it. helps pass the time for sure!



Back at school, before I started listening to the HP soundtracks while studying, I would listen to the various Disney stations.  Always cheered me up a bit, and now I have the "4 Parks, 1 World" CD, plus various other songs, like the soundtracks from IllumiNations, World of Color, Spectro, etc.



donac said:


> Question of the Day
> 
> I was told when I was growing up that "Idle hands are the devil's workshop"  Some people suggest that to curb snacking you should have a hobby.
> 
> Do you have a hobby?  Does it help you stop snacking?



My hobbies are reading, hanging out online, and playing the flute. I definitely can't eat while playing flute, but the other two make it easier. However, lately I have stopped eating in my room/the living room and that has seemed to help a lot.



keenercam said:


> After everything I've eaten this week, imagine my shock when I was down significantly at WW this morning.    How in the world did that happen?  I was dumbfounded and kept looking at my membership book because I was in a state of disbelief.  LOL!  Staying on track this week should be somewhat easier.



 Great job, and I'm glad to hear that Cali is doing okay. 



JacksLilWench said:


> Patterns are so awkward sometimes   It's funny, because everything else I made the size I thought I was gonna need, and it's a little big now!  Go figure, haha



Mom is making my Minnie Mouse dress for MNSSHP, and she had to choose a pillowcase type dress because we don't know what my measurements are going to be. We even picked the biggest pattern size for that, and according the back, my bust still might be too big. 



Disneywedding2010 said:


> I'm so sick of TX heat!! Its 112 degrees outside right now (and I wish I was kidding when I say that). We went out to run some simple errands and we're both drenched. Its pretty sad when you have to take 2 showers a day becaue of the dang heat.



Last August when I went back to school, I distinctly remember we had about a week where it was just so hot and humid that pretty much everyone was showering literally about 3 times per day. It was disgusting. 



Rose&Mike said:


> *Good Luck to Cam and Maria, and anyone I might be missing who is running the Providence RnR 1/2 this weekend! I hope you have a FABULOUS time! I can't wait to hear all about it!*



Good luck!

***********************************
Today has been overall a very on plan day. I had one small slice of banana bread and a bowl of cereal after work that I hadn't planned on, but I've drank most of my water for the day and gotten in about 6 fruits and veggies. Did not have the time/energy to go for a run. 

The banana bread was courtesy of the teacher at school. She said the way she dealt with the student's death was to obsessively clean her house and bake, so she brought us the bread so we could "eat our feelings" if need be. All we know is that he went into cardiac arrest, and the teacher pointed out that as horrible as it is, at least it didn't happen at school. My mom said that yes, that was good, because as traumatic as it would have been for everyone, it also would have brought in numerous investigations from the school, the agency, the state, etc. 

On a happier note, I started my first grad school app this evening! Kent State in Ohio, as it's the only one that has their applications open for Fall 2012 so far. I also sent e-mails asking a few professors if they would be willing to serve as my references, just so I could put their names down-at University of Florida, the earlier you submit your application, the better the chances of getting on campus housing. I told them they don't actually need to submit the recommendations yet, just asking if I could list them. Scary! I also need to start working on my "personal statement" about why I am continuing my education, why in this field, what I plan to do, etc.


----------



## dvccruiser76

Hi everyone  Did my Wii Zumba before posting tonight. Work has been nuts. I made a list of 30 things to do before vacation. Technically I only have Tuesday and Wednesday left since I put that I'm out Monday, but I may end up working. My sister goes to the Cape this week every year, so I was going to drive down with DS for the day, but I just can't decide. I guess it'll depend on what I can get done from home tomorrow, Sat & Sun. My darn boss keeps giving me more crap to do, so I can't get my own stuff done. Part of me says go to the Cape, otherwise I'll just be handed something new to do which won't help me finish my list anyway 




bellebookworm9 said:


> I'm not sure exactly how old he was, but he was in an "adolescent" class, so somewhere between the ages of 12-18, I would think. I just keep thinking of the looks on the faces of his personal aide, his physical therapist, the education director, and the classroom nurse when they found out. The nurse never cries, so to see her so visibly upset about it really set the rest of us off and it was an extremely somber bunch that left the building today.
> 
> The education director broke the news to all the aides in our class, and she said, "Unfortunately, this is something we're used to." That statement horrified me and I cant help but wonder how many other children have gone to school there and passed away, since it is generally a school for medically frail children, at least among the older kids.



That's so sad. Was this the first time you've seen it at your work? Those poor parents. What types of frail illnesses do they have? 



buzz5985 said:


> We love EOS.  We make a point of eating there each trip.  As a matter of fact we will be there in 10 days.  Can't wait!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure where it is.  I found the picture and article on AOL.
> 
> Janis



I am going walking in the Common tomorrow at 11:30 and have a friend that live in the Ritz towers (I know I can dream along with all of you there ) and she usually knows everything when it comes to new restaurants so I'll get the scoop. We're going to hit up Petit Bistro Robert. They have a pretty good kids menu so DS will be happy. Of course my b-day dinner with DH is in Boston tomorrow night so I won't be able to eat much for lunch 



cclovesdis said:


> I only have a few minutes...
> 
> *Happy Birthday Sue and Cam!*



Thanks CC 



Zoesmama03 said:


> Off to bed have early morning errands.  Zoe's surrogate papa(my best friends dad) shocked the heck out of me and my best friend sent me a message he wanted to take her supply shopping.  My friend had known I was waiting on money from her dad that still hasn't been deposited and I suspect it got out to them(we were planning to meet them last Saturday for dinner but it didn't show up so we couldn't go).  He has a soft spot for kiddos that have dads that flake or write them off.  My friend's(since high school) half-sister was adopted by him and he raised her as his own.  He spoils all the grandkids to pieces but still has that soft spot for those that are somewhat dumped by their dad. Zoe is definitely like another granddaughter to him.  We've been around them all Zoe's life at parties, get togethers and such. They are family.  It was such a relief with the loss of my job last month.



That's so nice and thoughtful of him 



dumbo_buddy said:


> *cam and sue* how was the rest of your birthday? hope it was great!!!



It was good. Did some work from home , but we're doing my b-day dinner in Boston tomorrow night and DS is sleeping at my moms. Which honestly doesn't give me a better nights sleep. I'm just not used to him being away overnight yet. Maybe if I have some wine with dinner I'll sleep better 



donac said:


> Happy Birthday Sue and Cam!
> 
> *Thanks Dona*
> 
> Question of the Day
> 
> I was told when I was growing up that "Idle hands are the devil's workshop"  Some people suggest that to curb snacking you should have a hobby.
> 
> Do you have a hobby?  Does it help you stop snacking?



Yes, it's called the DIS  



DopeyDame said:


> I'm back - for real this time!
> After such a warm welcome, something came up last week that completely sapped all of my emotional and physical energy, so I really wasn't in a "loser" frame of mind.  I'm here this week, though, and doing better - I've run/walked twice this week, and haven't had any soda since Monday.  I don't think I will have lost any weight since my original weigh in, as last week included lots of deserts and sodas, but I'm excited to start this off again - just over a month until Disney, so I still have time to tone up for the trip!



Welcome back and good job with skipping the soda 



lisah0711 said:


> The margaritas were yummy, as were the mai tais, pina coladas and mojitos, but sadly still not enough to overcome family dynamics.
> 
> I know what you mean, Sue, thankfully every day is a chance to begin again.



Yeah I half expected the summer to be better since we walk every day, but apparently I was wrong. I did really well with the fall last year, so maybe that'll be my thing come September. 



keenercam said:


> The sweet potato fries were served with some kind of dipping sauce that seemed like mayo. Totally bland and unappealing (fortunately).  WOW! Your birthday celebrations sound wonderful.  LOVE Tiramisu and Opera cake.  Totally jealous!
> 
> Thank you for asking about Jenn and Cali.  Jenn's surgery went well and I am hoping the recovery is quick and uneventful.  Cali's mass was stage 2 cancer and the vet said she got a very good margin at all but one spot where it was a bit thin.  Cali goes for suture removal today and will start on the cancer treatment which includes steroids in addition to the antihistamine she is already on.  She'll also be on prilosec because the steroids could hurt her tummy.  I'm sure she doesn't mind the meds since we wrap them in turkey lunchmeat to get her to swallow it. LOL!  Thank you, kind sir, I'd like my multi-vitamin hidden in a cupcake, if you don't mind.



Ha! I had the sweet potato fries there today along with the turkey club on wheat. He didn't give me any type of dipping sauce, but probably better that he didn't. I would have opted for something more sinful, but decided to go with the sandwich. I did see buffalo blasts and fried mac and cheese walk by 

Hope the puppies do well and recover nicely 



tigger813 said:


> QOTD: We tried EOS last December and ended up going two nights in a row! Can't wait until the one opens in Boston! We are planning a DisMeet around that one!



Any idea on timing? Did I hear fall 2013? 



my3princes said:


> Cam and Sue



Thanks! You have the best pictures 



Worfiedoodles said:


> About a 20 minute walk from work...which could turn out to be a bad thing, I'll have to walk in the other direction most of the time



Well at least if you walk there and back while eating you will negate some of the calories right 



Rose&Mike said:


> *Good Luck to Cam and Maria, and anyone I might be missing who is running the Providence RnR 1/2 this weekend! I hope you have a FABULOUS time! I can't wait to hear all about it!*



Good luck to everyone running the 1/2 this weekend


----------



## bellebookworm9

dvccruiser76 said:


> That's so sad. Was this the first time you've seen it at your work? Those poor parents. What types of frail illnesses do they have?



Yeah, that was the first time I've encountered it. We are never told exactly what disabilities or illnesses they have, but before the agency got it's current name, it was the United Cerebral Palsy Association, so I suspect that many of the older students have CP. G-tubes and wheelchairs are common equipment, and seizures are sometimes an hourly occurrence. A lot of them are non-verbal, and a lot of them require a "vesting machine" (it shakes them for 20 minutes or so) to clear the gunk from their airways so it doesn't get down into their lungs.


----------



## liesel

Good Evening Losers!!!! 


Hey there, I'm Lisa (hi Lisa!) and I'll be your coach for this week.  I'll most likely be posting the QOTDs the evening before, since I am on mountain time and so not a morning person!


First off, I would like everyone to do 2 things this weekend:

1. plan your meals for the week  

2. plan your workouts for the week  

I've found if I do these 2 things, I have a much more successful week.  Going into Monday stocked with your healthy food and knowing when you are going to workout is a beautiful thing.


I'm going to start by talking about food (one of my favorite subjects!).  A few months ago, I was planning my meals and in a recipe rut.  I have a few go to favorites, but I was just staring at a blank sheet of paper completely blank.  I couldn't think of a single thing I wanted to eat that week.  That's when I came up with my own personal recipe challenge.  I challenged myself to come up with 50 go to healthy dinners (in the 500 calorie range, some are less) and write them down.  I went through my books and wrote down every healthy recipe that I tried and liked.  Then I looked at my new cookbooks and started trying a new recipe or two every week.  Before long I had reached 50!  Right now I am at 53, there's a few more that I'd like to try, I just haven't been very good at trying new things this summer (rut again!).

I love having every recipe name (and where to find them) on a paper (you could do this on a spreadsheet) because if you have one of those days where you are sick of thinking about food, planning your meals, etc, you can simply refer to your list, pick one, and know you are making a healthy choice.  I would encourage everyone to come up with their own list, 7 is a fantastic start.  If you decide to do this, I'll check in at the end of the week and see how you did.

I also plan on posting what I have for dinner each night, and I'd be happy to share recipes if anyone is interested.  If anyone else out there would like to share, wonderful!  

Tonight we had grilled copper river salmon and pasta with pesto (basil from garden), zucchini (also from garden), and tomatoes.


QOTD Friday August 5 2011

What is your favorite go to healthy recipe?


I love this turkey fajita burger recipe that I found in a Rachel Ray cookbook.  I use extra lean ground turkey seasoned with cilantro and spices.  The filling is sauteed jalapeno, red pepper, onion, and salsa.  Put it on a whole grain bun and serve with mixed greens.  So yummy!


----------



## liesel

A special good luck to Maria and Cam at the Providence Rock 'N Roll 1/2 this weekend!!  We are all so proud of you!


----------



## liesel

So the skies cleared and I went for my run only to come back and discover that I killed the thread!!  I hope you are all just getting a good night's sleep.  See you in the morning!


Gretchen-So sorry to hear about your student and even more heartbroken to know that the school deals with that all the time.


----------



## glss1/2fll

The thread's not dead! Us west coasters are still up. I just got home from an hour trip north to ikea! Went last week while kiddos were camping and bought some drinking glasses for DH. He thought they were too small so we popped up tonight and exchanged them for bigger ones. Now if only I could get him to drink his water! I let my boys drive themselves to grandma's house. It's over 100 miles away over a mountain pass! Can't believe we let them go. But they made it fine and I'm sure will make it home tomorrow just fine. (But anybody who wants to pray, feel free--that's what I'll spend the afternoon doing!) They left yesterday. I had the ceasar salad at ikea for dinner, only used a bit of the dressing. It was yummy; so was the chocolate milk I had with it! 

Lisa, I think your 50 meals is such a smart idea. If I were organized I'd do something like that, too. 

Have a super day, Losers. Send in your weight, measurements and hh points. 

Runners have a great race this weekend!


----------



## jaelless

liesel said:


> Good Evening Losers!!!!
> 
> 
> QOTD Friday August 5 2011
> 
> What is your favorite go to healthy recipe?



I like making grilled turkey burgers on whole wheat buns and sweet potato fries baked in oven. I mix in onions, garlic, and sun dried tomatos with the meat to give it a healthy boost.

As for the previous QOTD I don't have a hobby. Mainly because I think I am borderline OCD. Whatever project I start, I HAVE to finish. I love puzzles but takes a long time to put one together in one sitting. Same with sewing, I can't just start it and walk away. Is all very annoying. So I tend to not do hobbies.


----------



## liesel

glss1/2fll said:


> The thread's not dead! Us west coasters are still up. I just got home from an hour trip north to ikea! Went last week while kiddos were camping and bought some drinking glasses for DH. He thought they were too small so we popped up tonight and exchanged them for bigger ones. Now if only I could get him to drink his water! I let my boys drive themselves to grandma's house. It's over 100 miles away over a mountain pass! Can't believe we let them go. But they made it fine and I'm sure will make it home tomorrow just fine. (But anybody who wants to pray, feel free--that's what I'll spend the afternoon doing!) They left yesterday. I had the ceasar salad at ikea for dinner, only used a bit of the dressing. It was yummy; so was the chocolate milk I had with it!
> 
> Lisa, I think your 50 meals is such a smart idea. If I were organized I'd do something like that, too.
> 
> Have a super day, Losers. Send in your weight, measurements and hh points.
> 
> Runners have a great race this weekend!



Yay, another west coaster still awake!  I'm not super organized, I just kept the list around and would jot recipes down as I came across them or remembered them.  How do you like IKEA?  We just had one open here in the Denver area this week and it has been crazy crowded!  I'm still waiting for it to die down before entering the store.




jaelless said:


> I like making grilled turkey burgers on whole wheat buns and sweet potato fries baked in oven. I mix in onions, garlic, and sun dried tomatos with the meat to give it a healthy boost.
> 
> As for the previous QOTD I don't have a hobby. Mainly because I think I am borderline OCD. Whatever project I start, I HAVE to finish. I love puzzles but takes a long time to put one together in one sitting. Same with sewing, I can't just start it and walk away. Is all very annoying. So I tend to not do hobbies.



Sounds like a yummy turkey burger recipe!

Ankle is iced, must go to bed.  We are headed to Water World tomorrow, I'll check in before we go!


----------



## Zoesmama03

Lots on horizon just waiting to see what path it will all fall towards.  I made plans to keep my friend's son during the day for pay each week and do his school at my home online and its being tailored to his IEP.  He is 12 but mentally for school 1st grade level due to various mental healthy issues(bipolar, ADD, aspergers to mild autism and possibly a bit schizophrenia his paternal grandfather is and we believe his dad as well) my friend and her mom wonder if it could be behind because of any small possible brain damage. When he was a baby he got RSV and they were told they had lost him for a few seconds but got him right back.  It was a very scary time for her. Anyway I agreed to that as little income is better than no income.  Now the job I was hoping for interviewed for but found space was full in the training and "denied" is now open again and they have training starting again SOON.  I reapplied again and I'm praying it will go what way He wants me to go. I'd really like the full time job for the good pay and the benefits(medical, dental ESPECIALLY) in time.  My friend will be stressed but understanding if I get offered it I know she will tell me take it as she knows I've been waiting for this time for a full time job to come available.  

Either way I'm ready for a school time routine of sorts so I can continue to get on track and stay there. A friend works there and is doing myfitnesspal as well so will be fun to compare and share tips/ideas on lunches.  We may even start a walk on lunch.  We did that when we were in medical assistant school too.  It could be great to motivate each other in real daily life. 

Question of the day for 8/4 

I totally have a hobby that keeps me from eating for most part, Photography.  The camera is heavy it requires both hands.  Even the editing process where I may bring a snack or lunch to desk its hard to operate and snack so it lessens excessive snacking.


----------



## bellebookworm9

liesel said:


> First off, I would like everyone to do 2 things this weekend:
> 
> 1. plan your meals for the week
> 
> 2. plan your workouts for the week
> 
> QOTD Friday August 5 2011What is your favorite go to healthy recipe?



Hi Lisa! I would like to do you workout/meal planning challenge for sure. My favorite go to healthy recipe...hmmmm...I don't really have one yet. I just started cooking this summer, and so I suppose it would be what I had for dinner last night-BBQ Chicken. Simple and not very points heavy for WW.


----------



## mikamah

Good morning, losers!!!  

Thank you Dona for coaching last week, and welcome Lisa as coach this week!!  

I think my new hobby is turning into watching my son play sports, but I also scrapbook, occassionally knit, and do some photography, though I haven't been doing any of those very much lately.  

My favorite go-to meal is chicken on the grill, with grilled zucchini and red potatoes.  I slice the zuchini and potato in half brush with olive oil, salt and pepper, and grill them.  I'll precook the potato in the microwave first.  It's always so tasty and healthy, and I make extra for a couple nights of leftovers.  I love leftovers.  

I do need to plan my exercise and meals better.  I said I was going to exercise 5 times this week, but have only done it once.  My week ends sunday, so I can make up and exercise twice tomorrow, and am going to try and do that.  Today I work til 2, and ds has a whale watch with camp and won't be back til 7, so I am going to come right home from work, change and go out for a 5 mile run/walk, no excuses.  

My weight is up 2 pounds, so I'm 9 pounds heavier than when I went to disney in feb.  I need to get it under control.  I did track most of the past 3 days, but am slacking in the evenings.  This is my new ww week, so I will track every bite as well as points starting right now.  I need to be more active here also.  That makes a huge difference.  I haven't done HH once this summer. 

*Coach Lisa* -You are very organized with the recipes.  So you're not like Lisah in the mornings?  Even though she's on the west coast, she is usually up and posting before us east coasters.  Many of us, maybe not dona and nancy. 

*Gretchen*- so sorry to hear about your student.  I'm sure it is something that no matter how much you may see it, it doesn't get any easier. 

*Sue*- Enjoy your birthday dinner tonight, and your quiet night alone.  Ds will be having a ball with your parents, so don't worry about him.  I say go for the cape too.  It's summer, the sun is shining, and if you don't, you'll just get more work to do.  

*Lisah*- Congrats on having a day totally on track and within your calorie range.  I can't tell you the last time I have done that, and that is sad.  I hope to come back tomorrow and say I did it.  

*Melissa*-good luck with the job prospect.

Hello to everyone else!!

Good luck Maria and Cam on your 1/2 this weekend!!!!  You both will ROCK it!!!!

Have a fabulous friday!!


----------



## jaelless

*Mikamah* your grilled zuchinni and red potatoes sound incredibly good. I am so wishing I could try those out. My apartment complex forbids grills due to fire risk. I see lots of people not listening to that though. With my luck I would be the one busted for grilling   they got stricter last month when somebody lost control of hibachi. Instead of trying to put it out, the person just tossed it over the balcony to grass below. Kinda funny if look at it a certain way. Town I moved to is pretty small because every person with flashing lights and siren showed up to check it out. All those people out there, bored, and watching this stupidity.


----------



## Rose&Mike

Good morning!

Great question today Lisa! Remember everyone that we have a recipe thread on the healthy eating section if anyone would like to post a recipe!

This was in my inbox today:
http://www.sparkpeople.com/mypage_public_journal_individual.asp?blog_id=4375360
It's an article called--40 things I learned while losing 40 pounds.

As of today, I have exercised 3 days in a row. I feel like I am finally getting my mojo back. My ankle is still sore, and I still baby the knees, but hopefully the worst is behind me. Tomorrow is an off day (thank goodness!) and then we are running 11 miles on Sunday morning.

Have a super Friday!


----------



## DisneyKim68

> QOTD Friday August 5 2011
> 
> What is your favorite go to healthy recipe?



I have many, but I think my favorite is grilled fajitas.  I bulk them up with tons of peppers and onions, and serve in low carb tortillas.  Yum!


----------



## lisah0711

Good morning all!  

Thanks for coaching this week, Dona!  



cclovesdis said:


> *For All 7 Days:*
> 
> 1. Drink at least 64 oz. of water per day.
> *This is so essential with the current temperatures so I'm keeping it for anotherweek*
> 
> 2. Spend 10 minutes planning out your health-related goals for the remainder of the month.
> 
> Mini-Challenge 1: Exercise for at least 20 min. at a time at least three times.
> Mini-Challenge 2: Menu plan your biggest meal of the day for 5 consecutive days.
> 
> Feel free to ask any questions! Have a great week!
> 
> I will post the results tomorrow or Saturday. I was expecting to post them tonight, but I am having a hard time posing.



Thanks for being HH coach, CC!    I'm definately on board this week as part of my efforts to pull myself from the abyss.  

*Gretchen,* congrats on starting those grad school apps!    I was surprised when I decided to go to law school how far in advance you had to apply.  I went a year later than I was hoping but it worked out since I met my DH the next year.  



dvccruiser76 said:


> Work has been nuts. I made a list of 30 things to do before vacation. Technically I only have Tuesday and Wednesday left since I put that I'm out Monday, but I may end up working.



Aww, Sue, that dreaded before vacation list!    I do the same thing and it really is not fun.  I have a strategy now for that darn list.  First, take another look at it and see what really could wait until after you return.  Then see if you can pawn any of what is left off on someone else.  Then ask yourself which of the tasks you will end up doing again if you rush through it and make mistakes and save those too.  Ususally that gets the list down to something manageable.  I say go to the Cape.  You work awfully hard when you are not on vacation and deserve a little break!   



liesel said:


> Good Evening Losers!!!!
> 
> 
> Hey there, I'm Lisa (hi Lisa!) and I'll be your coach for this week.  I'll most likely be posting the QOTDs the evening before, since I am on mountain time and so not a morning person!
> 
> 
> First off, I would like everyone to do 2 things this weekend:
> 
> 1. plan your meals for the week
> 
> 2. plan your workouts for the week
> 
> I've found if I do these 2 things, I have a much more successful week.  Going into Monday stocked with your healthy food and knowing when you are going to workout is a beautiful thing.



Hi Coach Liesel!  Thanks for coaching this week!    And I will take your planning challenge because I  can use all the help I can get!  



liesel said:


> QOTD Friday August 5 2011
> 
> What is your favorite go to healthy recipe?



I grill up some chicken breast fillets in a grill pan with italian herbs.  Add a can of pasta style tomatoes and serve it over angel hair pasta.  Quick and easy!  We're having it tonight as a matter of fact. 



liesel said:


> So the skies cleared and I went for my run only to come back and discover that I killed the thread!!  I hope you are all just getting a good night's sleep.  See you in the morning!



 Nope, didn't kill the thread.  

*Linda,* here's some  for you and your travelling boys.  

*Melissa,* here's some  for you and your job situation.  Keep us posted!  



mikamah said:


> *Lisah*- Congrats on having a day totally on track and within your calorie range.  I can't tell you the last time I have done that, and that is sad.  I hope to come back tomorrow and say I did it.



Thanks!  Now if I can add in the activity part, I'll be back on track.    I'll be waiting for your report tomorrow -- you can do it!  

*Cam* and *Maria* good luck with your rocking the RnR on Sunday!  

It was a good news, bad news sort of weigh in today.  The good news is that I lost 3 pounds.  The bad news is that I'm still up 1/2 a pound from the last reported weigh in because of vacation.  Actually I lost three pounds so who can feel bad about that?    And I'm on a roll now so I'm hoping for another losing week next week, too.  

Have a great day all!


----------



## donac

Good Fiday morning everyone.  

I was on earlier but I wasn't in the mood to reply.

Good luck Maria and Cam on the race this weekend.  it should be good weather.

Hi Lisa good luck with coaching this week.  You will do great.  I love how we change every week and everyone has a different style.  

Sorry but I need to vent this morning. Today is my 33 wedding anniversary.  I knew my dh was going to be away and he left a card for me before he left.  I am going out this afternoon and getting him a card.  I wanted to get before he left but I forgot.  I know this special day is really for my dh and I but the last couple of years EVERYONE has forgotten.  I did open my email box this morning and found an ecard from my twin but last year we got no cards what so ever.  My ds didn't say anything last year and didn't say anything this morning.  OK vent over.  TIA for listening and your good thoughts. 

Car has been fixed but I think they missed something.  I may have to take it back tomorrow.  I will take it on some short trips today and decide latter.  

Off to get somethings done around here.  Just put the curio caninet back together.  We took it apart in April when we painted and I never put it back.  It has some great Disney pieces.  I have a villian snowglobe that my sons gave me.  There are some pieces of the Electric Light Parade.  There a lot of disney salt and pepper shakers.  I am glad that is back together. 

Have a happy and healthy day.


----------



## pjlla

bellebookworm9 said:


> That's about a quarter of my daily allowance, and I know that muffins are sneaky like that, but yee gads it still kind of blew my mind!



Just another way of those calories sneaking in!!



dumbo_buddy said:


> hi everyone!
> 
> *pamela * i wound up throwing the meat out  i normally would be ok with being a day or two over but i'm a teensy more paranoid with the bun in the oven. i bought some more (on sale!) and will be making it tomorrow for sure!



I don't blame you.  Better safe than sorry.



Zoesmama03 said:


> August needs to be a reboot month for me. When I was in ER in June with my first strong panic attack my blood sugars where 170 seemed high for me as in the past when I've took them they were 90-100.  I've been feeling weird the past week having spells similar to the panic but at home now and slightly "different".  I decided to get my mom's blood sugar meter and test out my sugars for a couple days.  They've been normal.  The 170 was more than likely because I had just had half a can of Mt. Dew(stopped when I started feeling sick) and then I had a Nutrigrain bar and grape Gatorade.  So lots of carbs/sugar right before she took them.  So I was starting to wonder if I was starting to get high.  But the highest was 122 at noon yesterday probably because I had some Mt. Dew that morning(around 9-10).  So far they still seem to be completely normal.   I just really really do not want to become diabetic like my mother.  I've been eating more carbs than normal due to financial reasons.  My fruit and veggie intake is super low and I hate that. I miss my veggies and salads a lot.
> 
> I didn't weigh in this past Friday I was too scared to with my AF starting Friday, I was super bloated.  I know I'm up.    Especially with having birthday cake and ice cream around from Zoe's birthday.  Her party won't be till mid August but we had a small cake at home on her actual birthday.



Of COURSE your bloodsugar would be high after all of that (Mt Dew, Gatorade, etc).  Glad you gave it some thought and realized the reason.  




Connie96 said:


> Howdy yall! I'm SOOOOO sorry that I've been MIA. I have been working against a crazy deadline at the office and spending every other minute thinking and shopping and planning and cleaning in anticipation of our WDW trip at the end of THIS month!!!! I thought this trip would never get here and now, OMG, I feel like I'm out of time and that I won't be "ready" even though I've been **READY** for YEARS!!!
> 
> Anyway. With my apologies, your seriously delinquent WIN results are forthcoming...



How exciting..... closing in on single digit dance!  



glss1/2fll said:


> I'm thinking of Friday's weigh in and hearing the Jaws music. shark week, indeed!



In honor of shark week DD downloaded the "Jaw" theme music as her ringtone.... so I've LITERALLY been hearing the music all week!  



Disneywedding2010 said:


> *Hi everyone!*
> 
> I slept in really late today due to not getting a lot of sleep last night. Between the back pain and the headache I just couldn't get any sleep. Then when I woke up I had one of those nauseating headaches. I ate half a sleeve of Ritz crackers and drank about 12 ounces of water (slowly). While I was on the phone with my friend my headache lifted and I feel a lot better now.
> 
> I'm getting ready to head upstairs and get some stuff done. Then later tonight we're going to run to Wal-Mart and get a few more bins and I'm going to pick up a pound of hamburger. I got this craving for meatloaf and mashed potatoes. I'm also thinking about getting in the pool after dinner once the sun is down.
> 
> Tomorrow, I have a training session with my trainer in the afternoon. I have 14 more sessions to get used up before we leave for FL.
> 
> Oh, and I forgot the most important thing about today....
> 
> I can do online check in for our trip to Disney!



WOOHOO for online check-in!  I've never done it, but it must make it feel like the trip is just around the corner!  

Hope the meatloaf and mashed were good!



BernardandMissBianca said:


> Question of the Day
> 
> We only have about 3 weeks left so I was wondering:
> 
> Are you planning to join the fall challenge?
> 
> 
> You betcha!!!!! I'll be there with bells on!



I'll be listening for the bells!  Will it sound like Santa's sleigh or more like those annoying bells at school??



Rose&Mike said:


> Congrats to all our WINners!
> 
> Tomorrow might be a crazy day--DS goes back to school , we have a work retreat (which I am really not looking forward to) and Mike and I are determined to run tomorrow night. We used to run every Tuesday and Thursday evening, but with DS home this summer we have been running separate. So we were going to go Thursday, but Mike has to take a supplier out to dinner. So the plan is to go tomorrow. I have been running all summer, but in the morning, so I am a little nervous about the heat. But I need to start getting ready for W&D.
> 
> Anyhow, before I forget tomorrow, I just wanted to say:
> 
> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY CAM!!!!!!!!*
> I hope you have a wonderful day!
> 
> Have a great evening everyone.



Back to school so soon?  I'm sure you will be missing him.  DS has been at Robotics camp this week (just during the day) and I find I have missed him!  



cclovesdis said:


> Another not at all OP day. It started with me dropping my breakfast in the gravel parking lot at work. Then, my stomach started making noises and I knew breakfast wasn't in the cards anyway. Sometime mid-morning I spent some time in the bathroom (I know, TMI) and lunch was a few pieces of lettuce. I felt sick after eating that little and I was up and down until I left work and ended up eating way, way too much. I cannot wait for my appt with a nutritionist a week from today. I am hoping I can figure things out and lose some weight. I'm hoping she'll have some ideas for keeping the stress eating at bay and what else I can do to prevent heartburn. Actually, I was planning to do some reseach on that tonight, so I probably should go.
> 
> Thanks for listening to another vent.



What kind of nutritionist is it?  Sports, weight loss?  Or just a regular RD?  I have to say, I have not once been impressed with what a RD tells me.  I was flabbergasted at their suggestions/recommendations for DH when his jaw was wired shut after his accident last fall.  My DSIL and I came up with MUCH better, healthier ideas for him!  Most RD's I've met/talked with just kind of seem to follow the standard government food pyramid.... they don't seem overly informed about things like watching out for GMO foods, soy overload (which is especially important for women), organics versus non-organics, plant-based proteins versus animal proteins, etc, etc.  

I'll be interested to hear what they say to you..... especially since you have some medical issues.



Worfiedoodles said:


> You know how you can't eat just one Lay's potato chip? Well that's how I am about BL Challenges -- I just keep gobblin' them up!  I will be back for more!
> 
> *Pamela* has once again graciously helped me beyond all belief -- that is why I keep coming back, everyone here is so helpful, and has just the right advice just when you need it!
> 
> Maria



Glad to be of some help somewhere where it is appreciated!!  



mackeysmom said:


> I am totally in - even though my weight-loss has been less than stellar so far, I've enjoyed this challenge and have picked up so  many good tips.
> 
> Looking at all of my old WW journals, I have such good losses the weeks I can stay away from the junk. But it is so hard - those Special K Cracker Chips call my name from the kitchen.
> 
> I wish my body would try to get back to my high-school weight - I was in the 160's and thought I was soooooo fat.
> 
> I have just about 2 months until my birthday - if I can average one  pound loss each week, I can celebrate one-derland when I blow out the candles.
> 
> It helps to have the support of this group.
> 
> New month, new attitude.
> - Laura



A birthday in One-derland would be a big reason to celebrate!  You can do it!!



donac said:


> Good Wednesday morning everyone.
> 
> It is supposed to be cloudy and in the low 80's today.  I am heading up to north jersey and then into Pa with my parents and one of my sisters for lunch with some relatives.  I only have to drive to my parents house and my sister will drive the rest of the way.  I don't know what kind of place we are going to.  Last  night I got a migrane so I am not too hungry today.  We shall see.
> 
> *Safe travels to you.  Hope you feel better.*
> Question of the Day
> 
> Earl of Sandwich has been a staple at DTD for many years now.  It is supposed to come to NYC but seems to be delayed and now there is talk of one in Boston.
> 
> Have you ever been to Earl of Sandwich?  If you have what was good to eat?



Never been to EOS.  Haven't visited DTD since 2008 and that was just to go to DisneyQuest.  

I do love a good sandwich though.... but won't make a special trip to Boston just for that... but if I was in the area I'd be tempted to try it.



donac said:


> Biggest Loser Week 8 Results
> Here we celebrate our progress and recognize our superstars.
> 
> Reminder:
> -if anybody knows they will miss weighing in, just PM and let me know and youll be marked excused
> 
> First some stats
> 
> MAINTAINERS:
> (staying within 2 lbs of their maintain weight is successfully maintaining!)
> # of Maintainers Reporting In & Successfully Maintaining:1
> Congrats Rose & Mike
> 
> LOSERS:
> weigh ins----------------------- 21
> gains----------------------------8
> maintains------------------------3
> losses-------------------------- 9
> New members--------------------1
> 
> 
> Biggest Loser Summer Challenge Week 8!
> This weeks group loss is 2.10 lbs
> For the challenge this week's group has lost 69.15 pounds
> 
> The WISH Biggest Loser Summer Challenge Week 8
> #9- satorifound   .26%
> #8- bellebookworm9   .37%
> #7- buzz5986   .44%
> #6- glass1/2fll   .48%
> #5- gudrench3   .50%
> #4-wickey's friend   .57%
> #3- tigger813   .89%
> #2- disneyKim68   1.82%
> 
> and now
> The WISH Biggest Loser Summer Challenge
> 
> Week 7 Biggest Loser is:
> #1- keenercam   2.30%



Congrats to everyone and a special WOOHOO to Cam!!


************

Okay folks!  I had full intentions of catching up and doing replies for the full 5 or 6 pages I am behind.... but I just looked at the clock and realized if I don't hit the shower within the next 30 minutes, I won't make it out the door on time!!!!

Gotta hit the shower, load the trash/recycling in the car, drive to to the  dump, then drop off two thank-you notes at the far end of town, drive to the city and watch DS's Robotics demonstration, then straight to the pool for DD's afternoon/evening swim meet.  

I'm not done packing for vacation, the house is a disgrace, DH is returning home about noon-ish today, and I won't be home until probably 6pm tonight and there is NOTHING planned for any meals today!!  And we STILL haven't figured out exactly who is going where at what time tomorrow.  We are supposed to be at the cottage before lunch (about a 90 minute drive away), but DD's swim meet is here in the city starting at 1pm.  I"m not sure if I will just drop her off and come back later in the day for her or if DH will stay with her, or if I will stay with her or WHAT!!  DH's aunt died a few days ago and the calling hours/funeral are Sunday and Monday about 2 hours away (3.5 hours away from the cottage) and I still don't know if he plans to attend any of this.  Hopefully by bedtime tonight I will be feeling better and we will have some solid plans!!

I'll try to finish my catching up here later, but if I don't, I apologize!

If I really get stuck for time I may not even make it back here before I leave tomorrow. If that is the case, then I will miss you all and see you in about 8 or 9 days!  I have my food plan and my exercise plan written up and ready to bring along, so hopefully that will keep me under control.  I anticipate a gain next week, but will try to make it a small one!  I had an okay loss this week, but TOM showed up yesterday and I"m sure that kept me from having a better loss.  

Gotta run, as DD needs breakfast and I need a shower!........................P


----------



## liesel

Zoesmama03 said:


> Lots on horizon just waiting to see what path it will all fall towards.  I made plans to keep my friend's son during the day for pay each week and do his school at my home online and its being tailored to his IEP.  He is 12 but mentally for school 1st grade level due to various mental healthy issues(bipolar, ADD, aspergers to mild autism and possibly a bit schizophrenia his paternal grandfather is and we believe his dad as well) my friend and her mom wonder if it could be behind because of any small possible brain damage. When he was a baby he got RSV and they were told they had lost him for a few seconds but got him right back.  It was a very scary time for her. Anyway I agreed to that as little income is better than no income.  Now the job I was hoping for interviewed for but found space was full in the training and "denied" is now open again and they have training starting again SOON.  I reapplied again and I'm praying it will go what way He wants me to go. I'd really like the full time job for the good pay and the benefits(medical, dental ESPECIALLY) in time.  My friend will be stressed but understanding if I get offered it I know she will tell me take it as she knows I've been waiting for this time for a full time job to come available.
> 
> Either way I'm ready for a school time routine of sorts so I can continue to get on track and stay there. A friend works there and is doing myfitnesspal as well so will be fun to compare and share tips/ideas on lunches.  We may even start a walk on lunch.  We did that when we were in medical assistant school too.  It could be great to motivate each other in real daily life.
> 
> Question of the day for 8/4
> 
> I totally have a hobby that keeps me from eating for most part, Photography.  The camera is heavy it requires both hands.  Even the editing process where I may bring a snack or lunch to desk its hard to operate and snack so it lessens excessive snacking.



Good luck with the job hunt.  I love photography too, but I have so much to learn.  I've seen some of your pics, lovely!



bellebookworm9 said:


> Hi Lisa! I would like to do you workout/meal planning challenge for sure. My favorite go to healthy recipe...hmmmm...I don't really have one yet. I just started cooking this summer, and so I suppose it would be what I had for dinner last night-BBQ Chicken. Simple and not very points heavy for WW.



Sounds good!


mikamah said:


> Good morning, losers!!!
> 
> Thank you Dona for coaching last week, and welcome Lisa as coach this week!!
> 
> I think my new hobby is turning into watching my son play sports, but I also scrapbook, occassionally knit, and do some photography, though I haven't been doing any of those very much lately.
> 
> My favorite go-to meal is chicken on the grill, with grilled zucchini and red potatoes.  I slice the zuchini and potato in half brush with olive oil, salt and pepper, and grill them.  I'll precook the potato in the microwave first.  It's always so tasty and healthy, and I make extra for a couple nights of leftovers.  I love leftovers.
> 
> I do need to plan my exercise and meals better.  I said I was going to exercise 5 times this week, but have only done it once.  My week ends sunday, so I can make up and exercise twice tomorrow, and am going to try and do that.  Today I work til 2, and ds has a whale watch with camp and won't be back til 7, so I am going to come right home from work, change and go out for a 5 mile run/walk, no excuses.
> 
> My weight is up 2 pounds, so I'm 9 pounds heavier than when I went to disney in feb.  I need to get it under control.  I did track most of the past 3 days, but am slacking in the evenings.  This is my new ww week, so I will track every bite as well as points starting right now.  I need to be more active here also.  That makes a huge difference.  I haven't done HH once this summer.
> 
> *Coach Lisa* -You are very organized with the recipes.  So you're not like Lisah in the mornings?  Even though she's on the west coast, she is usually up and posting before us east coasters.  Many of us, maybe not dona and nancy.
> 
> *Gretchen*- so sorry to hear about your student.  I'm sure it is something that no matter how much you may see it, it doesn't get any easier.
> 
> *Sue*- Enjoy your birthday dinner tonight, and your quiet night alone.  Ds will be having a ball with your parents, so don't worry about him.  I say go for the cape too.  It's summer, the sun is shining, and if you don't, you'll just get more work to do.
> 
> *Lisah*- Congrats on having a day totally on track and within your calorie range.  I can't tell you the last time I have done that, and that is sad.  I hope to come back tomorrow and say I did it.
> 
> *Melissa*-good luck with the job prospect.
> 
> Hello to everyone else!!
> 
> Good luck Maria and Cam on your 1/2 this weekend!!!!  You both will ROCK it!!!!
> 
> Have a fabulous friday!!




No, I'm not a morning person like LisaH.  I'm usually not up until 7:30.  By then half your day's over out there on the east coast!

I know you can turn things around!



jaelless said:


> *Mikamah* your grilled zuchinni and red potatoes sound incredibly good. I am so wishing I could try those out. My apartment complex forbids grills due to fire risk. I see lots of people not listening to that though. With my luck I would be the one busted for grilling   they got stricter last month when somebody lost control of hibachi. Instead of trying to put it out, the person just tossed it over the balcony to grass below. Kinda funny if look at it a certain way. Town I moved to is pretty small because every person with flashing lights and siren showed up to check it out. All those people out there, bored, and watching this stupidity.




My cousin lived in a complex that didn't allow grills, which I thought was stupid until someone managed to burn down 2 apartments a few years ago!  I guess they need those rules for a reason (and certain people!).




Rose&Mike said:


> Good morning!
> 
> Great question today Lisa! Remember everyone that we have a recipe thread on the healthy eating section if anyone would like to post a recipe!
> 
> This was in my inbox today:
> http://www.sparkpeople.com/mypage_public_journal_individual.asp?blog_id=4375360
> It's an article called--40 things I learned while losing 40 pounds.
> 
> As of today, I have exercised 3 days in a row. I feel like I am finally getting my mojo back. My ankle is still sore, and I still baby the knees, but hopefully the worst is behind me. Tomorrow is an off day (thank goodness!) and then we are running 11 miles on Sunday morning.
> 
> Have a super Friday!



Thanks for the reminder on the recipe thread.  I'm glad you're getting your mojo back!



DisneyKim68 said:


> I have many, but I think my favorite is grilled fajitas.  I bulk them up with tons of peppers and onions, and serve in low carb tortillas.  Yum!



I love making fajitas at home.  So much less calories than the ones at restaurants! (yes, that is on my list)



lisah0711 said:


> Good morning all
> 
> Thanks for coaching this week, Dona!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Coach Liesel!  Thanks for coaching this week!    And I will take your planning challenge because I  can use all the help I can get!
> 
> 
> 
> I grill up some chicken breast fillets in a grill pan with italian herbs.  Add a can of pasta style tomatoes and serve it over angel hair pasta.  Quick and easy!  We're having it tonight as a matter of fact.
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, didn't kill the thread.
> 
> 
> [It was a good news, bad news sort of weigh in today.  The good news is that I lost 3 pounds.  The bad news is that I'm still up 1/2 a pound from the last reported weigh in because of vacation.  Actually I lost three pounds so who can feel bad about that?    And I'm on a roll now so I'm hoping for another losing week next week, too.
> 
> Have a great day all!



Good job on losing the 3 pounds, the vacation weight will come off soon!



donac said:


> Good Fiday morning everyone.
> 
> I was on earlier but I wasn't in the mood to reply.
> 
> Good luck Maria and Cam on the race this weekend.  it should be good weather.
> 
> Hi Lisa good luck with coaching this week.  You will do great.  I love how we change every week and everyone has a different style.
> 
> Sorry but I need to vent this morning. Today is my 33 wedding anniversary.  I knew my dh was going to be away and he left a card for me before he left.  I am going out this afternoon and getting him a card.  I wanted to get before he left but I forgot.  I know this special day is really for my dh and I but the last couple of years EVERYONE has forgotten.  I did open my email box this morning and found an ecard from my twin but last year we got no cards what so ever.  My ds didn't say anything last year and didn't say anything this morning.  OK vent over.  TIA for listening and your good thoughts.
> 
> Car has been fixed but I think they missed something.  I may have to take it back tomorrow.  I will take it on some short trips today and decide latter.
> 
> Off to get somethings done around here.  Just put the curio caninet back together.  We took it apart in April when we painted and I never put it back.  It has some great Disney pieces.  I have a villian snowglobe that my sons gave me.  There are some pieces of the Electric Light Parade.  There a lot of disney salt and pepper shakers.  I am glad that is back together.
> 
> Have a happy and healthy day.




Happy Anniversary!  Sorry DH forgot, I hope he can make it up to you and still have a great day!




pjlla said:


> Just another way of those calories sneaking in!!
> 
> 
> 
> I don't blame you.  Better safe than sorry.
> 
> 
> 
> Of COURSE your bloodsugar would be high after all of that (Mt Dew, Gatorade, etc).  Glad you gave it some thought and realized the reason.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How exciting..... closing in on single digit dance!
> 
> 
> 
> In honor of shark week DD downloaded the "Jaw" theme music as her ringtone.... so I've LITERALLY been hearing the music all week!
> 
> 
> 
> WOOHOO for online check-in!  I've never done it, but it must make it feel like the trip is just around the corner!
> 
> Hope the meatloaf and mashed were good!
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be listening for the bells!  Will it sound like Santa's sleigh or more like those annoying bells at school??
> 
> 
> 
> Back to school so soon?  I'm sure you will be missing him.  DS has been at Robotics camp this week (just during the day) and I find I have missed him!
> 
> 
> 
> What kind of nutritionist is it?  Sports, weight loss?  Or just a regular RD?  I have to say, I have not once been impressed with what a RD tells me.  I was flabbergasted at their suggestions/recommendations for DH when his jaw was wired shut after his accident last fall.  My DSIL and I came up with MUCH better, healthier ideas for him!  Most RD's I've met/talked with just kind of seem to follow the standard government food pyramid.... they don't seem overly informed about things like watching out for GMO foods, soy overload (which is especially important for women), organics versus non-organics, plant-based proteins versus animal proteins, etc, etc.
> 
> I'll be interested to hear what they say to you..... especially since you have some medical issues.
> 
> 
> 
> Glad to be of some help somewhere where it is appreciated!!
> 
> 
> 
> A birthday in One-derland would be a big reason to celebrate!  You can do it!!
> 
> 
> 
> Never been to EOS.  Haven't visited DTD since 2008 and that was just to go to DisneyQuest.
> 
> I do love a good sandwich though.... but won't make a special trip to Boston just for that... but if I was in the area I'd be tempted to try it.
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats to everyone and a special WOOHOO to Cam!!
> 
> 
> ************
> 
> Okay folks!  I had full intentions of catching up and doing replies for the full 5 or 6 pages I am behind.... but I just looked at the clock and realized if I don't hit the shower within the next 30 minutes, I won't make it out the door on time!!!!
> 
> Gotta hit the shower, load the trash/recycling in the car, drive to to the  dump, then drop off two thank-you notes at the far end of town, drive to the city and watch DS's Robotics demonstration, then straight to the pool for DD's afternoon/evening swim meet.
> 
> I'm not done packing for vacation, the house is a disgrace, DH is returning home about noon-ish today, and I won't be home until probably 6pm tonight and there is NOTHING planned for any meals today!!  And we STILL haven't figured out exactly who is going where at what time tomorrow.  We are supposed to be at the cottage before lunch (about a 90 minute drive away), but DD's swim meet is here in the city starting at 1pm.  I"m not sure if I will just drop her off and come back later in the day for her or if DH will stay with her, or if I will stay with her or WHAT!!  DH's aunt died a few days ago and the calling hours/funeral are Sunday and Monday about 2 hours away (3.5 hours away from the cottage) and I still don't know if he plans to attend any of this.  Hopefully by bedtime tonight I will be feeling better and we will have some solid plans!!
> 
> I'll try to finish my catching up here later, but if I don't, I apologize!
> 
> If I really get stuck for time I may not even make it back here before I leave tomorrow. If that is the case, then I will miss you all and see you in about 8 or 9 days!  I have my food plan and my exercise plan written up and ready to bring along, so hopefully that will keep me under control.  I anticipate a gain next week, but will try to make it a small one!  I had an okay loss this week, but TOM showed up yesterday and I"m sure that kept me from having a better loss.
> 
> Gotta run, as DD needs breakfast and I need a shower!........................P



Have a fantastic vacation!  Where are you headed?

OK, that's it for me until this evening.  We are going to Water World (huge water park in Denver) to celebrate our last weekend before school starts.  We'll be home this evening to watch the much anticipated Phineas and Ferb movie.  Have a healthy day everyone!


----------



## dumbo_buddy

HAPPY ANNIVERSARY DONA!!!

sorry the kids forgot. but you're right, the anniversary is primarily for you and DH - at least he remembered!!! 

thanks for coaching this past week and welcome to *coach lisa-liesel*!

*liesel* i have gotten in those recipe ruts alot lately. i have alot of wintery recipes but the summer ones seem tougher for me. 

QOTD: 
that summer squash and white bean sautee that i made the other day was really tasty. it was super easy and really flavorful. i should find something other than bowtie pasta to serve it over though! maybe just eat it by itself. that would taste just as good i'm sure! 

**
i hope everyone's having a nice friday! it's really nice out here in the bx. i walked 3.5 miles this morning but went SO slowly. still, i got a good sweat in. 

had plans on the pool this morning but didn't want to sit in the sun. instead, i took a trip to famous footwear and bought two pairs of flip flops. one is a pair of nike ones that have squishy footbeds and the other is a pair of teva flip flops. i figure i'm not going to want to walk around in sneakers when we're in disney -it'll be too hot and i'm afraid of swelling up by the end of the day! 

tomorrow is the seafood feast at our beach club. well, at least i won't be drinking my calories this year


----------



## glss1/2fll

Happy Anniversary, Dona!

Today I have to do all the things I didn't get done yesterday. Like mop the floors before the kids get home! And I remembered I never bought cherries to can.  Better get those today or they'll be gone!

Reported my WIN and HH but going to remain mum on reporting my weight. Yes, it was that bad today. Maybe tomorrow will be better. Maybe.

Got my run in this morning--I think it was my slowest time EVER. But I did it. Then walked with my girlfriend. That's more than six miles behind me before 8:30 in the morning. Not too shabby.

Boys called yesterday and said they learned from Grandma that a cousin was having twins! wow and our niece is just a teeny tiny thing herself. But she's a good mommy to the two she has and her hubby is a sweetheart so know he'll take good care of her. twins! 

Better go get mopping!

Have a good day and a great weekend, Losers!


----------



## keenercam

Hi, everyone!  Just wanted to drop in to say hello, "Happy Friday", and "have a great weekend!"  

Dona - Happy Anniversary! I'm sorry DS forgot, but I'm glad DH remembered. 
Thank you for coaching last week!

Liesel - Thank you for coaching this week.  I can't plan my meals for the week because life is insane, I'll be away all weekend, and have no time to grocery shop until Monday night.  But I really, really like the idea of finding new recipes and committing to using them.  

Well, we are all packed for the weekend. I am totally freaked out about this half-marathon, especially since my knee and my hip hurt nearly every minute of every day. I am definitely taking pain meds with me for after the race, or a 4-5 hour ride home would be unbearable. 

I think we are going to see Howard's niece who lives in connecticut, on the drive back, to give her the Hard Rock Cafe Barcelona shirt we bought her, so that will be a good opportunity to take a break and stretch my hip.

Andrew is going to stick around home all weekend (except Mass with his GF on Sunday) so that Jenn won't be by herself. She had a nice visit with a friend last night and ate some pasta and 2 breaded chicken patties that I cooked and some broccoli. She hadn't eaten since Tuesday night and she was "starving," so I was glad she could swallow and keep it down. Her friend brought her Rita's water ice, too, which was so sweet. I know that between the dog and Andrew, they will keep her company and Andrew will take care of her.

I got up at 5:30 am and went to the gym with Howard this morning, so I am still on track with my "at least 30 minutes of exercise everyday" personal challenge.  I am on day 12!  I'm glad I don't have to fit in a workout this afternoon.  I'll try to get out of work close to 5 and we'll get subs for dinner and Howard and I will try to get on the road as early as possible. We'll go to the race expo in the morning and then spend the day and dinner with some WISH friends (I don't remember if Maria is joining us but I am hoping there will be about 16-20 of us for dinner!)  

Hopefully, I'll have some really cool bling by noon on Sunday.  If not, at least I will have had a nice time with my WISH friends.  

Thank you for all the good wishes for the half marathon.    I'll be sure to report back Sunday night or Monday morning.  I really, really appreciate all the support. You guys are awesome!


----------



## Worfiedoodles

Heading to Providence in a few minutes...just wanted to add my THANKS to *Cam's* -- Thank you so much for all the support, it means the world to me! 

Everyone have an awesome weekend!

Maria


----------



## JacksLilWench

Happy Anniversary Dona!!!




liesel said:


> Good Evening Losers!!!!
> 
> First off, I would like everyone to do 2 things this weekend:
> 
> 1. plan your meals for the week
> 
> 2. plan your workouts for the week
> 
> I've found if I do these 2 things, I have a much more successful week.  Going into Monday stocked with your healthy food and knowing when you are going to workout is a beautiful thing.
> 
> 
> I'm going to start by talking about food (one of my favorite subjects!).  A few months ago, I was planning my meals and in a recipe rut.  I have a few go to favorites, but I was just staring at a blank sheet of paper completely blank.  I couldn't think of a single thing I wanted to eat that week.  That's when I came up with my own personal recipe challenge.  I challenged myself to come up with 50 go to healthy dinners (in the 500 calorie range, some are less) and write them down.  I went through my books and wrote down every healthy recipe that I tried and liked.  Then I looked at my new cookbooks and started trying a new recipe or two every week.  Before long I had reached 50!  Right now I am at 53, there's a few more that I'd like to try, I just haven't been very good at trying new things this summer (rut again!).
> 
> I love having every recipe name (and where to find them) on a paper (you could do this on a spreadsheet) because if you have one of those days where you are sick of thinking about food, planning your meals, etc, you can simply refer to your list, pick one, and know you are making a healthy choice.  I would encourage everyone to come up with their own list, 7 is a fantastic start.  If you decide to do this, I'll check in at the end of the week and see how you did.
> 
> I also plan on posting what I have for dinner each night, and I'd be happy to share recipes if anyone is interested.  If anyone else out there would like to share, wonderful!
> 
> Tonight we had grilled copper river salmon and pasta with pesto (basil from garden), zucchini (also from garden), and tomatoes.
> 
> 
> QOTD Friday August 5 2011
> 
> What is your favorite go to healthy recipe?
> 
> 
> I love this turkey fajita burger recipe that I found in a Rachel Ray cookbook.  I use extra lean ground turkey seasoned with cilantro and spices.  The filling is sauteed jalapeno, red pepper, onion, and salsa.  Put it on a whole grain bun and serve with mixed greens.  So yummy!




Hmm, my favorite healthy go-to recipe is probably a stir fry.  I got a wok last Christmas, and love using it.  So I cook up some chicken (with a not too unhealthy sauce made of low sodium soy and natural peanut butter) and toss it with some frozen veggies, with berries for dessert! I'll have to make that some time this week....mmmmm


----------



## tigger813

Happy Anniversary, Dona!

Everyone running in Providence, have a blast!

Had a pretty good day with the girls. I had a small roast beef sub from lunch and then had some candy and a bit of pretzel.

We went to see The Smurfs! I was pleasantly surprised with the movie! Really cute and a bit of adult humor.

Had TJ's chicken yellow curry for dinner and made myself a drink. Had to take backroads to get home as both sides of the highway were backed up when we left the theater a little before 4. I guess a lot of people started their weekend early.

Watching Project Runway with the girls and then we will watch Ghost Hunters International. Looking forward to a quiet evening. Hoping to do more glue removal on Saturday and Sunday. I told the girls if they helped that they could pick out an outfit at Build A Bear next time we go.

Got material and patterns for the lounge pants so Ash is excited to get sewing again!

TTFN


----------



## pjlla

Evening friends!  

I definitely do not have time to catch up here and won't until I get back.  So sorry for what I am missing!  

I've done nearly everything on my Thursday/Friday list, but of course, things just keep falling in my way!  And for some reason, DH and DS thought it would be a great night to invite DS's friend and his Dad (our other robotics coach) over for a pizza and robots night!  ARE YOU FLIPPING KIDDIN' ME???  I have two full pages of "pre-vacation" lists to do, NO ONE is fully packed, we still don't have a plan/schedule for tomorrow and you are sitting around drinking beer, eating pizza, and talking robotics!??  

Rant over

Well.... laundry load number two of the night is nearly ready for the dryer.  One last load and it will ALL be clean (of course, no one said it needed to be folded and put away, right? )

DH, DS and friends are up in the game room, pizza mess is cleaned up, kitchen is picked up, and MOST of today's list is complete!  I have carried everything that is already packed up, except for my scrapping stuff, out to the garage to be loaded in the car in the morning.  I've cleaned fruit for breakfast tomorrow and decided what we are eating in the morning.  

I already carried DH's suitcase upstairs.  I know he unpacked the dirty clothes before dinner (cause I would have gone ballistic if he hadn't ) and I'm not going to worry about what is left in it.  He can deal with it.  

I've got to run and make sure that DD is packing.  SHe is insisting that she pack herself, which is great, but she hadn't even started as of 30 minutes ago!!!  I think it's going to be a long night!

I'll say good-bye now, cause I highly doubt I'll make it here tomorrow morning!  Love to you all and talk to you in a week or so.......................P


----------



## buzz5985

lisah0711 said:


> What do you have planned for your trip, Janis?  You know we love to live vicariously through the trips of others!



I have very little planned.  LOL  I am leaving Friday, don't know what time, don't know how far we will drive the first day, not sure of the route.  As long as I go south I will be all set.  I did have a 3 week WDW/Vero/Hilton Head planned - but DH's boss squashed that idea.  We will be at Marriot Lakeshore Reserve for a week, we traded my Father's timeshare for that.  We will be visiting the water parks, maybe one park, but that's it.  We plan on dining at Shula's, House of Blues (GC from Restaurants.com).  My cousin and his new wife - the wedding is tomorrow - will be in Disney for their honeymoon, so we are taking them to the Hoop Dee Doo Review.  From Orlando we move over to Vero Beach for the weekend.  My DH has always wanted to stay there, so I squeezed in a quick stay for him.  On Sunday we leave for our favorite DVC resort - Hilton Head Island.  On the following Saturday we will drive home - I think we will do it in one day.  

So that's it - looking for a lot of rest and relaxation, time with hubby and DS.  I work nights, so it's a treat just to sit down for a meal with them.  



Worfiedoodles said:


> About a 20 minute walk from work...which could turn out to be a bad thing, I'll have to walk in the other direction most of the time
> Maria



I'm about a 20 minute walk from there too - I work behind South Station!!!!



liesel said:


> Good Evening Losers!!!!
> 
> First off, I would like everyone to do 2 things this weekend:
> 
> 1. plan your meals for the week
> 
> 2. plan your workouts for the week
> 
> I've found if I do these 2 things, I have a much more successful week.  Going into Monday stocked with your healthy food and knowing when you are going to workout is a beautiful thing.
> 
> 
> Tonight we had grilled copper river salmon and pasta with pesto (basil from garden), zucchini (also from garden), and tomatoes.
> 
> 
> QOTD Friday August 5 2011
> 
> What is your favorite go to healthy recipe?



We plan our meals for the week.  I found a template on Microsoft Office for meal planning that I use.  Now if I was really organized, I would finish inputing all my recipes into the Living Cookbook, a program I have, then you would just drag and drop the recipes into the monthly planner, and the program would generate the shopping list, taking into consideration what you have in your cabinet.  Someday I will do this, just not today.

I try to shop/do errands once a week.  Unless I run out of toilet paper - I'm not going back, so that being said - planning is important.  I will usually sit down with the sale ad for my local store Market Basket, my coupon book, and menu planning and go from there.  I buy most of my fruits/vegies at a local farm.  We don't eat out that often, DS would rather carry his lunch to school, DH and I both pack a lunch for work, or in my case dinner.  We do a lot of cooking on Sunday for the week.  So everything is already done.  

Our favorite go to healthy recipe is probably just grilled boneless chicken breasts.  Different BBQ sauces or rubs or leave it plain for salads, or in pasta.  I have a slicer and will cut it thin for sandwiches.  I alwyas have a huge tupperware container about 2 feet wide filled with salad - Red and green leaf lettuce, baby spinach, purple cabbage, carrots, tomatoes, celerly, red onion, bell pepper.  DH loves to always have SB Gazpacho always made in the fridge for lunches too.  We use the low sodium V8, and don't add the oil, it keeps better without the oil and if we feel like it we will add a touch of olive oil to our serving.  

Big weekend coming up.  I have a wedding tomorrow, then it's my birthday Sunday.  Turning 52, can't believe I'm that old.  LOL  Just picked up my new glasses today - finally had to get "progressive" lenses.  These are going to take some getting used to.  No big plans for the birthday.  I think I just want to stick around the house and finish our vacation plans.  Go to Butcher Boy in Andover after I visit my Father, get some really nice steaks for DH to grill.  Stop at Damici's bakery in my town, they have little cakes, etc - I want one of their fruit tarts as my birthday cake.  DH and DS and pick out what they want - DH will pick Carrot Cake and DS will pick Boston Cream Pie.  I will take pictures of them - they are the cutest and very very tasty.  Have some friends/neighbors over for a few cocktails - it wil be a perfect day!!!

Janis


----------



## DopeyDame

I'm still getting into the swing of things on this thread so I'll just stick with answering the qotd:
I'm not a great cook,  but I have a really simple yummy tomato-basil salmon recipe that is what I fall back on when craving a healthy home cooked meal.  And my son and dh both love it too!

Hope everyone has a wonderful weekend!


----------



## liesel

Yes, Maria and Cam, you get a pass on planning your meals for the week this weekend!!  You'll be much too busy!  And on planning the exercise too, I'm sure you'll need plenty of recovery time!


My day flew by and so I'll just post tomorrow's QOTD and head to my book and bed.  I'll catch up tomorrow!


QOTD Saturday August 6
This qotd is inspired by all of you who have posted pictures of your pets.
Do you have a pet?  If so, please post your favorite pet pic or share a favorite pet story!


We have a 3 year old dog named Molly who thinks she's my loyal second in command (DH is one of the kids!).  She is usually laying beside me while I am on the computer.  I'll post pictures tomorrow when I get some uploaded into Photobucket.  Have a great evening everyone!  I'll check in tomorrow morning before my long run.  It should be fun since I am sore from all the stair climbing and hill walking at the water park today.


----------



## jaelless

liesel said:


> QOTD Saturday August 6
> This qotd is inspired by all of you who have posted pictures of your pets.
> Do you have a pet?  If so, please post your favorite pet pic or share a favorite pet story!



I love animals, but no pet at this moment. Maybe someday, if I have a house with a yard, then I will get a couple of kittens and a puppy.


----------



## mikamah

liesel said:


> QOTD Saturday August 6
> This qotd is inspired by all of you who have posted pictures of your pets.
> Do you have a pet?  If so, please post your favorite pet pic or share a favorite pet story!


We have a guinea pig named fredward.  After months of ds asking for a dog, he's allergic to cats, or I'd have a cat, I gave in to a guinea pig.  He's very cute, and I'm amazed how much I really enjoy him.  Whenever you open the fridge and rustle any plastic bags, he squeaks and squeals for something to eat.  If I could be so excited about lettuce, I'd weigh 120.  




He's bigger now, but I had this pic on photobucket. 

*Lisa* Did you all have fun at the water park?  It is a lot of exercise running around those places, especially if it's not too crowded and the lines aren't too long.  Of course, I tend to counteract any exercise with ice cream.  Good luck with your long run today!!

*Janis*- Your vacation sounds fabulous.  It's nice you have 2 full weeks where you are driving down.  

*Pamela*-Have a fabulous vacation!!  If you didn't kill dh after their friends left.  

*Linda*-6 miles before 8:30 is fabulous!  Good for you!

*Jenni*- That's too bad you can't have a grill, but as you've seen not everyone will be as responsible as you.   Have you roasted vegies?  They are just as good as grilled, with a little olive oil, cut up in a pan and roasted til they're tender.  Some get a little blacked on the edges like grilling.  I'll usually do zuchini, sweet potato, red onion and cauliflower.  

*Rose*-Nice work 3 days in a row!!  Glad you're mojo is coming back!!  Thanks for the article, I'll have to check it out and get inspired to stick with it.  

*Lisa*- 3 pounds is great!!  It's not easy to come back to reality and get right back on track!!  You did it, girl, and you're going to stay there!!!  

*Dona*-Happy belated Anniversary to you and DH!! 

*Nancy*- Enjoy those new flip flops.  The teva ones will be good for disney.  I just invested in some merrell flip flops after wearing old ones one weekend, and my legs were killing me.  I love the merrells.  They have such great support, and I know tevas are the same.  

Hello to everyone else!!  

Well, I tracked every bite yesterday, and only used 4 flex points for the day.  I can't say when was the last time I've had a day I've felt in control.  I also got out for a 5 mile run/walk.  We have a low key weekend planned, so that will help too.  I'm going to go cut up some fruit now and I'll have that available for the weekend, and I will also plan my meals for this week.  Ds starts official football practice this week on mon, wed, and thur, so I'd like to have a plan to grill enough sunday and tuesday for leftover on football nights.   

Ds had his camp whale watch yesterday, and took a bunch of silly pics, a few whale pics too, but one pic was someones back pack covered in disney pins.  I'm raising him to be a disney freak too.  

I hope to check in here later.  Another key to helping keep me on track is keeping up with everyone here. 

Have a fabulous weekend!!


----------



## satorifound

I want to know how everyone manages to get in their 64oz of water a day.  It is a chore to me to remember.  I don't drink soda anymore, so I am not substituting anything for water, I just don't drink that much in a day.  I have one skinny vanilla latte from Starbucks most days, but other than water that is it.  Does anyone have any tricks to get yourself to remember to drink your water?

Also, is it really that important?  On Web MD yesterday they posted that drinking more water to help with losing weight is a myth.


----------



## Rose&Mike

buzz5985 said:


> then it's my birthday Sunday.  Turning 52, can't believe I'm that old.  LOL  Just picked up my new glasses today - finally had to get "progressive" lenses.  These are going to take some getting used to.  No big plans for the birthday.  I think I just want to stick around the house and finish our vacation plans.  Go to Butcher Boy in Andover after I visit my Father, get some really nice steaks for DH to grill.  Stop at Damici's bakery in my town, they have little cakes, etc - I want one of their fruit tarts as my birthday cake.  DH and DS and pick out what they want - DH will pick Carrot Cake and DS will pick Boston Cream Pie.  I will take pictures of them - they are the cutest and very very tasty.  Have some friends/neighbors over for a few cocktails - it wil be a perfect day!!!
> 
> Janis


Have a super birthday!


----------



## bellebookworm9

liesel said:


> QOTD Saturday August 6
> This qotd is inspired by all of you who have posted pictures of your pets.
> Do you have a pet?  If so, please post your favorite pet pic or share a favorite pet story!



We have a dog and a cat. (Both of these pictures are at least two years old-I would take new ones but Dryfuss is _terrified_ of the camera).




This is Dryfuss. He is a 12 year old Golden Retriever, St. Bernard mix. We got him from a shelter when he was about a year old. He is the only dog I'm not afraid of, and he is generally very friendly, but also an excellent guard dog.





This is Miss Kitty. We adopted her two years ago, at the age of two, from the SPCA inside the local mall. She is now a little bigger and has much more hair. She is really entertaining, and loves to chase things and pounce on them, especially late at night.




satorifound said:


> I want to know how everyone manages to get in their 64oz of water a day.  It is a chore to me to remember.  I don't drink soda anymore, so I am not substituting anything for water, I just don't drink that much in a day.  I have one skinny vanilla latte from Starbucks most days, but other than water that is it.  Does anyone have any tricks to get yourself to remember to drink your water?
> 
> Also, is it really that important?  On Web MD yesterday they posted that drinking more water to help with losing weight is a myth.



I take two 16-20 oz bottles with me to work, and make a point to try and drink one throughout the work day and the other during lunch. When I come home, I keep a 1 liter bottle with me at all times, and sip from it. Voila, 64 oz of water. I, like you, have the problem of drinking water or nothing. But yes, it is important. It's not so much to help you lose weight as it is a better alternative to sodas and juices that are full of sugar, and it is especially important to help keep you hydrated when the temperatures are this warm.

********************************
Good morning everyone! Yesterday was overall pretty on plan. I even went to two grocery stores and bought about $30 worth of produce: cherries, blueberries, oranges, bananas, watermelon, cantaloupe, and celery. I was thinking "Hey I'll go shopping on a Friday night, it will be dead!". Yeah, not so much. There was a concert/carnival happening in the plaza where one of the stores was.  So I parked a bit away and walked. 

Yesterday and today my throat really hurts, just on the right side, and it feels swollen. I just sneezed and nearly screamed from the pain. So today I will be taking motrin like it's my job. I have a 5 page paper to write, and then I am _done_ with classes for a few weeks.  Mom and I discussed my personal statement last night and I have a better idea where I'm going with it now. Hope everyone has a great OP day!


----------



## liesel

Here is Molly the wonder dog.  She's out for a run with DH right now, she loves to go and whines at us every morning until she gets to go.  No sleeping in for DH!

Here she is as a puppy:






Here she is all grown up and in need of a haircut-we now keep her hair shorter than this:








I forgot to mention my eating yesterday.  Luckily Water World allows you to bring in your own food, so I had a tuna kit, hummus, string cheese, and triscuts for lunch.  You should see the massive coolers people bring to this place, there's no size restriction like WDW and DLR and they can be hard sided.  Yes, Kathy, I had a small scoop of ice cream as my afternoon snack, but at least it was tiny and I definitely burned those calories yesterday!  Dinner was leftovers from Thursday: grilled salmon and pesto pasta with zucchini and tomatoes.

Today I am making one of my salad recipes for lunch: goat cheese salad.  You take a 1" slice of goat cheese and dip it in a little bit of egg and bread crumbs (G-F you could sub a little parmesan for the bread crumbs) and bake it in the oven for 10 minutes at 450 degrees to a nice golden brown.  You serve it on a mixed green salad with walnuts, pear (or apple, depending on what's good at the grocery store), and homemade balsamic vinagrette.  Calories per serving: 370 and so yummy!


We are gong to a Rockies game tonight, where you can also bring your own food.  We'll be stopping at a favorite deli on the way and picking up sandwiches.  We'll bring our own water, peanuts, and cracker jacks.  The kids insist on having both peanuts and cracker jacks at the old ball game because of the song "take me out to the ball game."  I'll try to keep the snacking to a minumim.

For all of you Red Sox fans out there, we did attend game 3 of the 2007 World Series (the Rockies first world series game!) and had a blast.  It was too bad the Rockies couldn't win at least 1 game against them.  There were many Red Sox fans there who had flown in for the game, since it was easier to get tickets here than in Boston.  Crazy!

Have a great day losers, its almost time for my very late long run!


----------



## Rose&Mike

liesel said:


> Today I am making one of my salad recipes for lunch: goat cheese salad.  You take a 1" slice of goat cheese and dip it in a little bit of egg and bread crumbs (G-F you could sub a little parmesan for the bread crumbs) and bake it in the oven for 10 minutes at 450 degrees to a nice golden brown.  You serve it on a mixed green salad with walnuts, pear (or apple, depending on what's good at the grocery store), and homemade balsamic vinagrette.  Calories per serving: 370 and so yummy!


That salad sounds great! I might have to try that. Thanks for the g-f idea. I don't know if I would have thought of that, but it's a great idea. You can also make bread crumbs from udi's bread--which I keep in the freezer. I bet the salad would be great with spinach and raspberries. I make really easy candied nuts that aren't too high in calories. Toast your pecans or walnuts in a skillet until they are nice and warm and add a tablespoon (or two ) of real maple syrup. A little bit goes a long way. My family loves them. So often candied nuts have gluten (or other garbage) in them so this way I can eat them without worrying. 

I'm impressed that the Rockies let you bring food in. I think the Reds do, too. Our MiLB team will only let you bring water in, which is so annoying. Unless you have a diaper bag or you are a man with big cargo short pockets. Not that we have ever done that or anything....We did see someone sneak beer in once, which I thought was pushing it a bit, plus I'm guessing it was warm. Anyhow, have a great time at the game!


----------



## dumbo_buddy

*kathy* i don't think any of us would be here if we were THAT obsessed with lettuce!!! one can dream though, right?? i love fredward! so cute!

*sacha* i keep trying to get my 64oz in. it's hard! it was much easier to do it when i worked. we had free water bottles. when i got to the office i'd take 4 and tell myself i couldn't leave for the day til i finished all of them. didn't help when i finished them all at 10:30am and still coudn't leave though  i like to drink seltzer. they have flavored ones too. i prefer just plain but the lemon lime schweppes is pretty good as a "treat." 

QOTD: DH has worked in the pet business for the last 12 or so years so i'm pretty sure we'll always have a pet. i love my bulldog fiona but sometimes i want to open the door and let her run away!  she's so spiteful lately! she's not happy that we have a kid! lol! she's in for it when another comes along. it may put her over the edge!  i took this picture of her last year. DH and i started a consulting business called bulldog marketing and sales and we put an ad in pet product news a few months ago - this was the picture we used. it's really the face only a mother could love 





have a great day everyone! we're back at home from dropping the dog at petco for grooming and spending the morning at the bronx zoo. later we're heading to the beach club for a seafood fest. lobster....mmmm....


----------



## donac

Good Saturday afternoon everyone. 

Just finished doing all the little chores that dh does on Saturday morning.  I didn't want him to have to do them this weekend after he comes home from Virginia.  

He called yesterday afternoon.  He told me I would have hated the trip because of all the bears they saw.  I have a couple of fears.  I am not comfortable in very fast water, I don't want to do any whitewater rafting.  I  will also not camp near bears.

It is quiet here at the house.  I am leaving in an hour to go see a show.  A couple of my students are in it.  The show is playing this weekend in arts center here.  Next weekend they are going to an off broadway theater in NYC.  

Dh will be home late this afternoon.  He is going to be upset since he has lost 3 wonderful days to paint the house.  The weather here in jersey has been wonderful the last couple of days even at night.  

QOTD  We have all sorts of pets since we got married in 1978.  We have always have cats.  We got one the week after we got back from our honeymoon.  We have had fish, cats, dogs, guinea pigs, hamsters and newts.  Right now we have two cats.  They are sisters one is skinny and one is fat.  We also have my son's dog which is a yellow lab.  It was a college graduation present from his gf.   THey did ask us if it was okay to get the dog.  (They told us on graduation day that they had something they wanted to talk to us about at dinner.  They had been dating for 3 years so we thought it could be the engagement thing.  We were relieved when they asked about the dog)

If I get a chance I will post some pictures tomorrow. 

Have a happy and healthy day..


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

hello everyone!!!! Gosh its been weeks since I have been on these boards.  I have read when I can but just had no time to reply or post.

I browsed a few pages back so I felt like I can start fresh again.  I hope all is well with everyone.  I have been maintaining for the past few weeks but thats not the goal here.  Last night while eating my horrible dinner from mcdonalds.  I made a goal for myself to loose 4 lbs a month every month from now until next june.  That would put me at my goal weight by july.  We are planning a beach trip in july so that is going to be my motivation.  Now I just have to get my butt in gear to do it.  I am going to try to come up with an eating plan for this week.  I should have some time tomorrow to do this.

My life has been beyond busy so its nice to finally have some extra time this weekend to relax and catch up on the computer.

I love all the pet pics.  

Kathy- Fredward???? thats quite a name. and hes a redsox fan too.

Nancy- I love your dog fiona.  Dh loves bulldogs and often tries to talk me into getting one someday.  I am sticking to my guns....with a big Capital Letter NO!

Lisa- Your dog is so beautiful and such a cute puppy she was.

Belle- What a looking dog and kitty.  Golden Retrievers are so loyal and friendly.

Well here is my dog.  He is a Chocolate Lab and just turned 8 years old last week.  He was quite a terror as a puppy well even until he turned about 5yr.  He chewed everything.  We even had to replace our sofa.  Now he is the greatest dog one could have.  So great with the boys, perfect gaurd dog, and always is by my side.






Oh and his name is Donovan.  We got him when Donovan Mcnabb was the shining Eagles Quarterback and thats why we gave him that name.  We are very big Eagles Fans.  Last year Mcnabb was trade to the redskins so now its just a name.


----------



## satorifound

dumbo_buddy said:


> *kathy* i
> 
> QOTD: DH has worked in the pet business for the last 12 or so years so i'm pretty sure we'll always have a pet. i love my bulldog fiona but sometimes i want to open the door and let her run away!  she's so spiteful lately! she's not happy that we have a kid! lol! she's in for it when another comes along. it may put her over the edge!  i took this picture of her last year. DH and i started a consulting business called bulldog marketing and sales and we put an ad in pet product news a few months ago - this was the picture we used. it's really the face only a mother could love
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....



She is SOOO cute.  Bulldog is on our short list of the dog we want.


----------



## JacksLilWench

liesel said:


> QOTD Saturday August 6
> This qotd is inspired by all of you who have posted pictures of your pets.
> Do you have a pet?  If so, please post your favorite pet pic or share a favorite pet story!



We don't have a pet anymore.  Unfortunately, she passed away in January of last year, but she was the best dog.  She was a black lab named Jasmine (we didn't name her, she came to us with her Princess name!), and she was so smart and sweet.  I would love to get another dog. but nobody is really home enough to make it fair to any animal we were to get.  Hopefully someday soon, though!

*************
Whoo!!  I'm finally down this week!!  After a yucky gain at my family reunion that hung around for two weeks, I'm finally sliding down again, and I love it.  I'm really getting motivated the closer our trip gets...we're down to only 43 days!!!!


----------



## tigger813

Evening all,

Been a quiet day here for the most part. Girls and I worked on the walls for about 2 hours and then Ash and I walked to the library and the convenience store. Didn't do much of anything else the rest of the day except read and I did play Lego Harry Potter for a little bit. Brian and I also watched Hot Tub Time Machine. 

I just finished Hunger Games and was mixed on the ending. Then I looked up on Wikipedia about the other books in the trilogy and decided that I want to read them as well. I won't give anything away. 

Brian has to do work at 2am. Not sure if it will take 1 hour or 4 hours. Taking the girls to Build A Bear to get some outfits tomorrow and also to Barnes and Noble to get some more of the books in the Princess Diaries series for Ash. Also picking up another book for her that she needs to read before school starts. I also hope to get a  Disney Cruise Line book to start some of our planning. Girls are I will also pick up some lunch at Bertuccis on our way home.

Ash is coming down with a bad cold. She's been sneezing the last two days and today started feeling lousy. Good thing we have no plans for Monday. I also have gotten a sore throat this afternoon. 

Have a good night.

QOTD:Our only pet right now is a Dwarf African frog that currently lives on the kitchen breakfast bar as his tank or he was making a buzzing sound that was keeping Ash up at night. We have had fish in the past. Brian is allergic to animals and we don't have time to take care of them. 

Have a great night!

TTFN


----------



## DopeyDame

We have an awesome mutt of a dog named Spikey.  He's the most scardy-cat dog you've ever met, so Spike doesn't really fit him, but it's the name he came with from the shelter, so we just decided to keep it.  

Unfortunately, I'm having trouble posting the picture, but trust me - he's adorable and fun and gentle and fantastic.  He's my first pet, except for a gold fish my roommate gave me in college.  The goldfish lasted 36 hours.  Fortunately Spikey seems to have much better longevity!


----------



## bellebookworm9

DopeyDame said:


> Unfortunately, I'm having trouble posting the picture, but trust me - he's adorable and fun and gentle and fantastic.  He's my first pet, except for a gold fish my roommate gave me in college.  The goldfish lasted 36 hours.  Fortunately Spikey seems to have much better longevity!



This reminds me of some of my guy friends at school. They bought 20-30 goldfish in September. I think there were 4 of them left around Christmas. These 4 must have been mutant ninja fish or something, because they got left at school over winter break in an unplugged tank with no food, and were still alive when we came back. I think they actually made it through til May, but I have no idea what happened to them after that. I have other friends who have Beta Fish, and they seem to be a pretty hearty, sturdy type of fish!


----------



## mackeysmom

QOTD:

This is my 3 year old Blackie - I got him when he was a feral kitten.  I cage-trained him for six months, and now he is the sweetest little thing. 






This is Sunny Doodle - he is 4 years old, but I only got him about four months ago.  He is a rescue who was dumped, caught, adopted and then returned. (He's been since diagnosed with major intestinal issues - which is probably why he was dumped twice - but I've ((hopefully) got him on the way to a full recovery. 






My avatar is my sweet Mackey (RIP) - he died earlier this year just a few weeks shy of his 15th birthday. 

- Laura


----------



## glss1/2fll

Sacha-for drinking water I keep a glass on the kitchen counter and pretty much take a sip each and every time I am in the kitchen. Since that room separates the rest of the house (and bathroom!) from the family room where we spend all our time, I pass through a lot.

QOTD:  I finally caved after 13 years of DH, "please, please, please can we get a dog?" But he is our first and last pet.  We have an 11.5 year old black standard poodle named Louis. He's fantastic but definitely my dog. Something DH isn't thrilled about.  very aloof--wants to be in the same room with everybody but not by anybody. He thinks every time the phone rings in the evening it means we're going for a walk. He whines in the morning when I'm getting ready for my run. Then he goes outside and whines by the back gate until I open it--then he yips and jumps. very weird  

Not the day we had planned. The kids had told us they were in an out of town basketball tournament--we thought: couple games and we'll go home. Oh no. It's another 3 on 3 tournament. All day, outside. Games at 10:30 (which was really 10-oops), 11, 11:30, 12, 2, 5, 5:30. ugh I was frantically making PBJ this morning and shoving some watermelon and water in a cooler as the eldest is yelling at us all to hurry up.   But that's over and tomorrow they only have 2 games each. If they lose the first one we can go home early!! The cute part was when we had lunch. Opened up the back of our car and brought out the chairs and circled them up. Felt like we were camping--all we needed was a campfire!

Getting close to my bedtime. Can't remember who had the sore throat, but I hope it's feeling better now.

Stay on plan!


----------



## liesel

Hey everyone, I am loving the pet pics!   Another incredibly busy day.  Did my long run, meal planning and shopping for the week, and went to the Rockies game.  We had an amazing time!  On our way to our nosebleed discount seats we were told that we were chosen to be the family of the day and we were upgraded down to the first level!  They gave us a backpack full of goodies to enjoy, tshirts, hats, and we were featured on the jumbotron!  Of course I opted not to bring a camera to this game, but we did take a couple of pictures on our lousy phones.  Anyway, it is late, I am tired, so I'll put up tomorrow's QOTD and head to bed.  I'm sorry I'm not able to reply nearly as much as I would like-its been a crazy busy weekend.  Tomorrow we are marching in our county fair parade with DS's cub scout pack and attending a neighborhood BBQ.  I will definitely be around more starting Monday.


QOTD Sunday August 7
Is there something you would like to do but your weight/current fitness level/body image/self doubt is holding you back?

Some examples of this could be: attending a gym class, trying a new sport, running in a race, going for that dream job, etc.  Sometimes we let ourselves get in the way of the things we want to do, instead of finding a way to make it happen.  I would encourage everyone to get out there and pursue the things you want to do, whether or not you are at your goal weight.

I have always been hesitant to try surfing, even when I was young, in shape, and living in southern California.  I just figured I couldn't do it.  My body image was distorted, I thought I was much bigger than I actually was.  Well, we are going to Hawaii in September to celebrate DH, DS, and DD's birthdays and DS wants a surfing lesson for his birthday.  So I am going to try it, even though I'm not nearly at my ideal weight.  I have been exercising for quite a while and I'm going to go out there and give it my best.

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## donac

Good Sunday morning everyone. 

Dh made it home around 6 last night.  I spent the afternoon at a show.  A couple of my students were in a newly written show at a local arts center.  They will take the show to a small theater in NYC next weekend.   It was a cute show with some new and some old music.  It could very popular with small high schools or junior highs.  It was mostly a female cast with lots of numbers for a lot of different people. 

Dh had a great time.  Did a lot of hiking and saw Lurray Caverns in Va.

QOTD Sunday August 7
Is there something you would like to do but your weight/current fitness level/body image/self doubt is holding you back?

I have always wanted to do a marathon and many of you have proven that your don't have to be a certain size to do it.  BUT with the conditions of my feet, ankles and now my knee it is doubtful.  I would love to lose some weight on the hope that it will ease the aches and pains but I hold out very little hope.

Well off to shower for church. 

Have a happy and healthy day.


----------



## lisah0711

Good morning all!    Hope that everyone gets to do something fun and relaxing on this beautiful summer Sunday.  

*QOTD Saturday August 6
This qotd is inspired by all of you who have posted pictures of your pets.
Do you have a pet? If so, please post your favorite pet pic or share a favorite pet story!*

We have a dog, a cat and a turtle.   This is our second generation of pets -- each and every one is an important part of our family.   

This is Sadie, who is 4






and Wally, who is 6






and Peple the party turtle -- named that because we always have holiday decorations by his tank






I loved seeing everyone's cutes pets!  Great question, Lisa!  

*QOTD Sunday August 7
Is there something you would like to do but your weight/current fitness level/body image/self doubt is holding you back?*

I'm getting much better at not letting things hold me back from what I would like to do.  That said I would like to be more comfortable in those things that I do as well as not have the nagging thought that it would be better, easier, more fun, etc. if I did not weigh so much.  

Had a very nice long run yesterday.  It was hot so I went out and did 2 miles before meeting up with my training group.  That helped a lot.  I kept them in sight for more than half the run, which is a first for me.  Only 19 more training runs until my half in September so time to move, move, move.

Another day of tracking every bite and of course those long runs rack up the fitness minutes.  Today is a well deserved rest day.   

Have a great day all!


----------



## lisah0711

Can't wait to hear how our RnR half marathoners are doing!    I heard it is rainy but it would keep you cool.


----------



## mikamah

Good morning!  

Love seeing everyone's pet pictures.  They are all adorable.  I miss having a cat since ds is allergic, and like someone else mentioned, we also are not home enough to have a dog, and I don't want the commitment of a dog right now.  

*Lisa*- How exciting to be family of the day.  Your kids must have been so excited to see themselves on the jumbo screen.  So cool.  And nice upgrade too!



liesel said:


> QOTD Sunday August 7
> Is there something you would like to do but your weight/current fitness level/body image/self doubt is holding you back?


I think getting out and dating.  I'll look online occassionally, and think with ds there is just too much going on, and there isn't enough time to get out there, but honestly, I don't feel as good as I feel 20-30 pounds lighter.  I've lost this weight before, and have noticed when I'm thinner, I'm more flirtatious, and more open to the possibility of meeting someone.  

I had a nice relaxing day yesterday, sat on my porch for much of the day with a book.  Then we met friends at panera and saw Smurfs.  Other than the 16 point box of reeses pieces, I did ok yesterday.  Oh well, that's what flex points are for, right?  Did some watp exercise yesterday.  It's raining, so I will skip my run today and do some wii fit this morning.  

Have a nice sunday!!


----------



## mikamah

*Lisah*- Nice work on the long run!!  You are going to be so ready for that half in september.


----------



## bellebookworm9

liesel said:


> QOTD Sunday August 7
> Is there something you would like to do but your weight/current fitness level/body image/self doubt is holding you back?



I can think of a few things, two of which I'm working on. The first is the bikini we've been discussing, and I am feeling better that I will be able to wear it with confidence in October.

The second is running a 5K at some point. Now that I'm done with class for the moment, I'm going to start running again.

My third goes along with mikamah:



mikamah said:


> I think getting out and dating.  I'll look online occassionally, and think with ds there is just too much going on, and there isn't enough time to get out there, but honestly, I don't feel as good as I feel 20-30 pounds lighter.  I've lost this weight before, and have noticed when I'm thinner, I'm more flirtatious, and more open to the possibility of meeting someone.



I am 20 years old and have never have a boyfriend. Most days it doesn't bother me, but I wonder if I was thinner if I'd be more confident about trying to find one. The other two points, not physical related, are that I am too smart and too independent for my own good. Mom thinks I intimidate guys and scare them off because I'm too smart. And with the independence, if I get into UF next year, I'm going. I will not let anything hold me back, and I don't think I could do a long distance relationship. 

******************************
Yesterday was pretty on plan. I didn't eat a lot because of my throat being so sore. I called the doctor and they sent a prescription to the pharmacy so I'm heading over there soon. 

My battery and charger for my laptop (along with the laptop itself) have been in not so great condition for awhile. Yesterday my battery showed a message that it was reaching the end of it's life and I should buy a new one. Then the charger's plastic cord has been separating from the "light ring" near where it plugs into the computer, and it decided it had enough and didn't want to charge properly anymore. I went online to price, and Dell wants $230+ for those items together.  No way. So I went to HP instead, and bought a laptop similar to what I have now but in purple  plus a printer and an external hard drive for less than $600.  I won't have the computer for a few more weeks, but I'm excited. And since this will be my fourth laptop in 3 years, this one better be decent quality.


----------



## donac

bellebookworm9 said:


> I am 20 years old and have never have a boyfriend. Most days it doesn't bother me, but I wonder if I was thinner if I'd be more confident about trying to find one. The other two points, not physical related, are that I am too smart and too independent for my own good. Mom thinks I intimidate guys and scare them off because I'm too smart. And with the independence, if I get into UF next year, I'm going. I will not let anything hold me back, and I don't think I could do a long distance relationship.



This is something I hate to hear someone being told in this day and age.  I was told this when I was in college by my sister.  I was upset since I was the only girl in the family who did not have a boyfriend that winter break in 1975.  My sister told me I should be letting the guys answer all the questions so that I don't intimidate them.  

DO NOT listen to this.  The next semester I met my husband in a required math class.  

He and I have the same education but I have taken many other classes than he has.  He is proud to say that I make more money than him. 

When we took our GREs were worried that we were not evenly matched.  When the results came he was 10 pts higher in one area, I was 10 points higher in the 2nd area and we were the same in the 3rd.

Hope you are feeling better.


----------



## bellebookworm9

donac said:


> This is something I hate to hear someone being told in this day and age.  I was told this when I was in college by my sister.  I was upset since I was the only girl in the family who did not have a boyfriend that winter break in 1975.  My sister told me I should be letting the guys answer all the questions so that I don't intimidate them.
> 
> DO NOT listen to this.  The next semester I met my husband in a required math class.
> 
> He and I have the same education but I have taken many other classes than he has.  He is proud to say that I make more money than him.
> 
> When we took our GREs were worried that we were not evenly matched.  When the results came he was 10 pts higher in one area, I was 10 points higher in the 2nd area and we were the same in the 3rd.
> 
> Hope you are feeling better.



Thanks for those words of encouragement. I know she's not saying it to be mean, and I've never interpreted it that way. And I would never dumb myself down to impress anyone. But I was at the top of my class in high school, and now that I think about it, only a few of the girls in the top 10 were in a relationship. And now I go to a college that has a ratio of 3:2 girls to boys, and am in a female dominated major. So I will just keep casually looking, and hopefully, like you I too will find someone out of the blue.


----------



## liesel

Backtracking a little...



glss1/2fll said:


> Happy Anniversary, Dona!
> Reported my WIN and HH but going to remain mum on reporting my weight. Yes, it was that bad today. Maybe tomorrow will be better. Maybe.
> 
> Got my run in this morning--I think it was my slowest time EVER. But I did it. Then walked with my girlfriend. That's more than six miles behind me before 8:30 in the morning. Not too shabby.
> 
> Have a good day and a great weekend, Losers!



You can definitely get back on track.  Nice job on the run!


keenercam said:


> Hi, everyone!  Just wanted to drop in to say hello, "Happy Friday", and "have a great weekend!"
> 
> Liesel - Thank you for coaching this week.  I can't plan my meals for the week because life is insane, I'll be away all weekend, and have no time to grocery shop until Monday night.  But I really, really like the idea of finding new recipes and committing to using them.
> 
> Well, we are all packed for the weekend. I am totally freaked out about this half-marathon, especially since my knee and my hip hurt nearly every minute of every day. I am definitely taking pain meds with me for after the race, or a 4-5 hour ride home would be unbearable.
> 
> I got up at 5:30 am and went to the gym with Howard this morning, so I am still on track with my "at least 30 minutes of exercise everyday" personal challenge.  I am on day 12!  I'm glad I don't have to fit in a workout this afternoon.  I'll try to get out of work close to 5 and we'll get subs for dinner and Howard and I will try to get on the road as early as possible. We'll go to the race expo in the morning and then spend the day and dinner with some WISH friends (I don't remember if Maria is joining us but I am hoping there will be about 16-20 of us for dinner!)
> 
> Hopefully, I'll have some really cool bling by noon on Sunday.  If not, at least I will have had a nice time with my WISH friends.
> 
> Thank you for all the good wishes for the half marathon.    I'll be sure to report back Sunday night or Monday morning.  I really, really appreciate all the support. You guys are awesome!



Thinking of you today and hoping that your hip and knee are holding up.  I hope you had a great run today and a fun time at the WISH meet.  I can't wait to hear all about it!



Worfiedoodles said:


> Heading to Providence in a few minutes...just wanted to add my THANKS to *Cam's* -- Thank you so much for all the support, it means the world to me!
> 
> Everyone have an awesome weekend!
> 
> Maria



I hope you are having a great run today too and I am hoping for a race report!!



buzz5985 said:


> I have very little planned.  LOL  I am leaving Friday, don't know what time, don't know how far we will drive the first day, not sure of the route.  As long as I go south I will be all set.  I did have a 3 week WDW/Vero/Hilton Head planned - but DH's boss squashed that idea.  We will be at Marriot Lakeshore Reserve for a week, we traded my Father's timeshare for that.  We will be visiting the water parks, maybe one park, but that's it.  We plan on dining at Shula's, House of Blues (GC from Restaurants.com).  My cousin and his new wife - the wedding is tomorrow - will be in Disney for their honeymoon, so we are taking them to the Hoop Dee Doo Review.  From Orlando we move over to Vero Beach for the weekend.  My DH has always wanted to stay there, so I squeezed in a quick stay for him.  On Sunday we leave for our favorite DVC resort - Hilton Head Island.  On the following Saturday we will drive home - I think we will do it in one day.
> 
> So that's it - looking for a lot of rest and relaxation, time with hubby and DS.  I work nights, so it's a treat just to sit down for a meal with them.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm about a 20 minute walk from there too - I work behind South Station!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> We plan our meals for the week.  I found a template on Microsoft Office for meal planning that I use.  Now if I was really organized, I would finish inputing all my recipes into the Living Cookbook, a program I have, then you would just drag and drop the recipes into the monthly planner, and the program would generate the shopping list, taking into consideration what you have in your cabinet.  Someday I will do this, just not today.
> 
> I try to shop/do errands once a week.  Unless I run out of toilet paper - I'm not going back, so that being said - planning is important.  I will usually sit down with the sale ad for my local store Market Basket, my coupon book, and menu planning and go from there.  I buy most of my fruits/vegies at a local farm.  We don't eat out that often, DS would rather carry his lunch to school, DH and I both pack a lunch for work, or in my case dinner.  We do a lot of cooking on Sunday for the week.  So everything is already done.
> 
> Our favorite go to healthy recipe is probably just grilled boneless chicken breasts.  Different BBQ sauces or rubs or leave it plain for salads, or in pasta.  I have a slicer and will cut it thin for sandwiches.  I alwyas have a huge tupperware container about 2 feet wide filled with salad - Red and green leaf lettuce, baby spinach, purple cabbage, carrots, tomatoes, celerly, red onion, bell pepper.  DH loves to always have SB Gazpacho always made in the fridge for lunches too.  We use the low sodium V8, and don't add the oil, it keeps better without the oil and if we feel like it we will add a touch of olive oil to our serving.
> 
> Big weekend coming up.  I have a wedding tomorrow, then it's my birthday Sunday.  Turning 52, can't believe I'm that old.  LOL  Just picked up my new glasses today - finally had to get "progressive" lenses.  These are going to take some getting used to.  No big plans for the birthday.  I think I just want to stick around the house and finish our vacation plans.  Go to Butcher Boy in Andover after I visit my Father, get some really nice steaks for DH to grill.  Stop at Damici's bakery in my town, they have little cakes, etc - I want one of their fruit tarts as my birthday cake.  DH and DS and pick out what they want - DH will pick Carrot Cake and DS will pick Boston Cream Pie.  I will take pictures of them - they are the cutest and very very tasty.  Have some friends/neighbors over for a few cocktails - it wil be a perfect day!!!
> 
> Janis




  I hope you are having a great day!




DopeyDame said:


> I'm still getting into the swing of things on this thread so I'll just stick with answering the qotd:
> I'm not a great cook,  but I have a really simple yummy tomato-basil salmon recipe that is what I fall back on when craving a healthy home cooked meal.  And my son and dh both love it too!
> 
> Hope everyone has a wonderful weekend!



I'm so glad you joined our thread.  Feel free to jump in any time you like!  Don't worry about not being able to reply to everyone, its a very fast moving thread.



satorifound said:


> I want to know how everyone manages to get in their 64oz of water a day.  It is a chore to me to remember.  I don't drink soda anymore, so I am not substituting anything for water, I just don't drink that much in a day.  I have one skinny vanilla latte from Starbucks most days, but other than water that is it.  Does anyone have any tricks to get yourself to remember to drink your water?
> 
> Also, is it really that important?  On Web MD yesterday they posted that drinking more water to help with losing weight is a myth.




I have seen various articles saying both things, that you should drink lots of water and that you don't have to.  I think it is most important that you stay hydrated, drink when you are thirsty, but not be waterlogged, but thats JMHO, you should do what's right for you.  I definitely notice a difference in my energy level if I am not hydrated.  I keep a glass of water where I can see it to remind me.  Lots of people keep a bottle or large cup at work to help keep track of their intake.  Water is still a healthy drink and it helps keep you from consuming empty liquid calories, which is a good thing.  Good job on not drinking soda!


----------



## liesel

*Kathy* I love your pet pic.  So cute!  I love the name Fredward.



bellebookworm9 said:


> We have a dog and a cat. (Both of these pictures are at least two years old-I would take new ones but Dryfuss is _terrified_ of the camera).
> 
> Good morning everyone! Yesterday was overall pretty on plan. I even went to two grocery stores and bought about $30 worth of produce: cherries, blueberries, oranges, bananas, watermelon, cantaloupe, and celery. I was thinking "Hey I'll go shopping on a Friday night, it will be dead!". Yeah, not so much. There was a concert/carnival happening in the plaza where one of the stores was.  So I parked a bit away and walked.
> 
> Yesterday and today my throat really hurts, just on the right side, and it feels swollen. I just sneezed and nearly screamed from the pain. So today I will be taking motrin like it's my job. I have a 5 page paper to write, and then I am _done_ with classes for a few weeks.  Mom and I discussed my personal statement last night and I have a better idea where I'm going with it now. Hope everyone has a great OP day!



I hope you're not getting sick!  I'm glad your personal statement is coming together, I always found those things can be challenging.



Rose&Mike said:


> That salad sounds great! I might have to try that. Thanks for the g-f idea. I don't know if I would have thought of that, but it's a great idea. You can also make bread crumbs from udi's bread--which I keep in the freezer. I bet the salad would be great with spinach and raspberries. I make really easy candied nuts that aren't too high in calories. Toast your pecans or walnuts in a skillet until they are nice and warm and add a tablespoon (or two ) of real maple syrup. A little bit goes a long way. My family loves them. So often candied nuts have gluten (or other garbage) in them so this way I can eat them without worrying.
> 
> I'm impressed that the Rockies let you bring food in. I think the Reds do, too. Our MiLB team will only let you bring water in, which is so annoying. Unless you have a diaper bag or you are a man with big cargo short pockets. Not that we have ever done that or anything....We did see someone sneak beer in once, which I thought was pushing it a bit, plus I'm guessing it was warm. Anyhow, have a great time at the game!



Great salad ideas!  Several of my neighbors make a spinach salad with strawberries, walnuts, and a raspberry vinagrette that is so yummy!  If you don't care for the taste of the G-F bread, you could always do half breadcrumbs and half parmesan on top of casseroles or anything else that uses breadcrumbs.  They brown nicely and taste good.

Yes, I love that the Rockies let us bring in food.  We do that every game now after we got sick of game food.  You can only do so many baked potatoes, chili fries, and burritos.  We either get sandwiches or plates from this local chain called Garbanzos.  Its kind of like a Mediterranean Chipotle with a large selection of hummus, eggplant dip, veggies, rice, vegetable salads, pickled veggies, tabouleh, etc.  You can get vegetarian, falafel, chicken, or steak.  They also have all their items labelled if they are gf or vegetarian-they have a very big selection!  They also have soups of the day, with a gf vegetarian soup every day!  I hope there are more places like this in your area.



dumbo_buddy said:


> *kathy* i don't think any of us would be here if we were THAT obsessed with lettuce!!! one can dream though, right?? i love fredward! so cute!
> 
> QOTD: DH has worked in the pet business for the last 12 or so years so i'm pretty sure we'll always have a pet. i love my bulldog fiona but sometimes i want to open the door and let her run away!  she's so spiteful lately! she's not happy that we have a kid! lol! she's in for it when another comes along. it may put her over the edge!  i took this picture of her last year. DH and i started a consulting business called bulldog marketing and sales and we put an ad in pet product news a few months ago - this was the picture we used. it's really the face only a mother could love



I love the picture of Fiona!  So cute!  I'm jealous of the lobster, I hope you had fun.



donac said:


> Good Saturday afternoon everyone.
> 
> Just finished doing all the little chores that dh does on Saturday morning.  I didn't want him to have to do them this weekend after he comes home from Virginia.
> 
> He called yesterday afternoon.  He told me I would have hated the trip because of all the bears they saw.  I have a couple of fears.  I am not comfortable in very fast water, I don't want to do any whitewater rafting.  I  will also not camp near bears.
> 
> It is quiet here at the house.  I am leaving in an hour to go see a show.  A couple of my students are in it.  The show is playing this weekend in arts center here.  Next weekend they are going to an off broadway theater in NYC.
> 
> Dh will be home late this afternoon.  He is going to be upset since he has lost 3 wonderful days to paint the house.  The weather here in jersey has been wonderful the last couple of days even at night.
> 
> QOTD  We have all sorts of pets since we got married in 1978.  We have always have cats.  We got one the week after we got back from our honeymoon.  We have had fish, cats, dogs, guinea pigs, hamsters and newts.  Right now we have two cats.  They are sisters one is skinny and one is fat.  We also have my son's dog which is a yellow lab.  It was a college graduation present from his gf.   THey did ask us if it was okay to get the dog.  (They told us on graduation day that they had something they wanted to talk to us about at dinner.  They had been dating for 3 years so we thought it could be the engagement thing.  We were relieved when they asked about the dog)
> 
> If I get a chance I will post some pictures tomorrow.
> 
> Have a happy and healthy day..



 You know, a dog is a big commitment!  Funny story!



mommyof2Pirates said:


> hello everyone!!!! Gosh its been weeks since I have been on these boards.  I have read when I can but just had no time to reply or post.
> 
> I browsed a few pages back so I felt like I can start fresh again.  I hope all is well with everyone.  I have been maintaining for the past few weeks but thats not the goal here.  Last night while eating my horrible dinner from mcdonalds.  I made a goal for myself to loose 4 lbs a month every month from now until next june.  That would put me at my goal weight by july.  We are planning a beach trip in july so that is going to be my motivation.  Now I just have to get my butt in gear to do it.  I am going to try to come up with an eating plan for this week.  I should have some time tomorrow to do this.
> 
> My life has been beyond busy so its nice to finally have some extra time this weekend to relax and catch up on the computer.
> 
> I love all the pet pics.
> 
> Well here is my dog.  He is a Chocolate Lab and just turned 8 years old last week.  He was quite a terror as a puppy well even until he turned about 5yr.  He chewed everything.  We even had to replace our sofa.  Now he is the greatest dog one could have.  So great with the boys, perfect gaurd dog, and always is by my side.
> 
> Oh and his name is Donovan.  We got him when Donovan Mcnabb was the shining Eagles Quarterback and thats why we gave him that name.  We are very big Eagles Fans.  Last year Mcnabb was trade to the redskins so now its just a name.



Wow, you had to replace your sofa?!  Molly chewed a few toys, but luckily she has grown out of it.  Very cute dog!

4 pounds a month is a great goal and a beach vacation is great motivation.  You've run 2 halfs, you can definitely do this!



JacksLilWench said:


> We don't have a pet anymore.  Unfortunately, she passed away in January of last year, but she was the best dog.  She was a black lab named Jasmine (we didn't name her, she came to us with her Princess name!), and she was so smart and sweet.  I would love to get another dog. but nobody is really home enough to make it fair to any animal we were to get.  Hopefully someday soon, though!
> 
> *************
> Whoo!!  I'm finally down this week!!  After a yucky gain at my family reunion that hung around for two weeks, I'm finally sliding down again, and I love it.  I'm really getting motivated the closer our trip gets...we're down to only 43 days!!!!



Sorry to hear about your dog.  Congrats on the loss!


tigger813 said:


> Evening all,
> 
> Been a quiet day here for the most part. Girls and I worked on the walls for about 2 hours and then Ash and I walked to the library and the convenience store. Didn't do much of anything else the rest of the day except read and I did play Lego Harry Potter for a little bit. Brian and I also watched Hot Tub Time Machine.
> 
> I just finished Hunger Games and was mixed on the ending. Then I looked up on Wikipedia about the other books in the trilogy and decided that I want to read them as well. I won't give anything away.
> 
> Brian has to do work at 2am. Not sure if it will take 1 hour or 4 hours. Taking the girls to Build A Bear to get some outfits tomorrow and also to Barnes and Noble to get some more of the books in the Princess Diaries series for Ash. Also picking up another book for her that she needs to read before school starts. I also hope to get a  Disney Cruise Line book to start some of our planning. Girls are I will also pick up some lunch at Bertuccis on our way home.
> 
> Ash is coming down with a bad cold. She's been sneezing the last two days and today started feeling lousy. Good thing we have no plans for Monday. I also have gotten a sore throat this afternoon.
> 
> Have a good night.
> 
> QOTD:Our only pet right now is a Dwarf African frog that currently lives on the kitchen breakfast bar as his tank or he was making a buzzing sound that was keeping Ash up at night. We have had fish in the past. Brian is allergic to animals and we don't have time to take care of them.
> 
> Have a great night!
> 
> TTFN




A Dwarf African frog sounds like an interesting pet.  I'll have to check out the Hunger Games series.




DopeyDame said:


> We have an awesome mutt of a dog named Spikey.  He's the most scardy-cat dog you've ever met, so Spike doesn't really fit him, but it's the name he came with from the shelter, so we just decided to keep it.
> 
> Unfortunately, I'm having trouble posting the picture, but trust me - he's adorable and fun and gentle and fantastic.  He's my first pet, except for a gold fish my roommate gave me in college.  The goldfish lasted 36 hours.  Fortunately Spikey seems to have much better longevity!



I'm sure he's a cutey.  I love the name, reminds me of the vampire Spike from Buffy and Angel.



mackeysmom said:


> QOTD:
> 
> This is my 3 year old Blackie - I got him when he was a feral kitten.  I cage-trained him for six months, and now he is the sweetest little thing.
> 
> 
> - Laura



I'm sure Mackey was a fantastic cat.  What a bunch of sweetys!



glss1/2fll said:


> Sacha-for drinking water I keep a glass on the kitchen counter and pretty much take a sip each and every time I am in the kitchen. Since that room separates the rest of the house (and bathroom!) from the family room where we spend all our time, I pass through a lot.
> 
> QOTD:  I finally caved after 13 years of DH, "please, please, please can we get a dog?" But he is our first and last pet.  We have an 11.5 year old black standard poodle named Louis. He's fantastic but definitely my dog. Something DH isn't thrilled about.  very aloof--wants to be in the same room with everybody but not by anybody. He thinks every time the phone rings in the evening it means we're going for a walk. He whines in the morning when I'm getting ready for my run. Then he goes outside and whines by the back gate until I open it--then he yips and jumps. very weird
> 
> Not the day we had planned. The kids had told us they were in an out of town basketball tournament--we thought: couple games and we'll go home. Oh no. It's another 3 on 3 tournament. All day, outside. Games at 10:30 (which was really 10-oops), 11, 11:30, 12, 2, 5, 5:30. ugh I was frantically making PBJ this morning and shoving some watermelon and water in a cooler as the eldest is yelling at us all to hurry up.   But that's over and tomorrow they only have 2 games each. If they lose the first one we can go home early!! The cute part was when we had lunch. Opened up the back of our car and brought out the chairs and circled them up. Felt like we were camping--all we needed was a campfire!
> 
> Getting close to my bedtime. Can't remember who had the sore throat, but I hope it's feeling better now.
> 
> Stay on plan!



I hope you had fun at all those games.  Our dog is a whiner too in the morning, she can't wait to go out!  Funny how dogs sometimes decide whose dog they are.


I hope everyone is relaxing and enjoying the weekend.  Its our last weekend before school starts and I am already wiped out from all our activity.  I have a few more things to do to get ready for the week.  I'll check in later!


----------



## Rose&Mike

*Happy Birthday to Janis!!*

I hope you are having a great day!


----------



## dumbo_buddy

uuugh, what a weekend. you ever have one of those weekends where on the outside it seems like it was a nice weekend but really it was pretty stressful? not sure if that makes sense. let's just say that i can't wait for DH to go back to work. i need a break from him! i don't know what it is but we have done nothing but scream at each other all weekend. classy, huh? 

we've been go go go all weekend too and DS hasn't napped in two days. and it is NOT a good thing! 

is it tomorrow yet???

oh and my eating? horrible. 

good things of the weekend though: seafood feast was awesome and so much fun. also, we went downtown today to a great park in central park and next to the MET. DS had a blast. and we saw all the nutso people waiting in FOUR HOUR LINES to get into the alexander mcqueen exhibit. FOUR HOURS!!! we had planned on going to the MET, saw the line, and made a b-line for the park instead. also, stopped by my aunt & uncle's apt on the upper east side and got a daybed from them. cha ching! free! 

*coach L* QOTD Sunday August 7
Is there something you would like to do but your weight/current fitness level/body image/self doubt is holding you back?

this is a really great question. thanks for asking us. i think we all hold back on something because of self doubt! i mean, sadly, we're women...it's what we do. hate that!

i feel like maybe i'm missing out on a different kind of social life by being miserable about weight and having a poor self image. i don't know what it is exactly i'd be doing differently - going out more? i don'y know.  just, experiencing life more.


----------



## SettinSail

Hello Losers

We are back from our week at the beach ~ I think this is the same thing as the shore for you N'easterners 

Busy busy weekend......we bought a car for me, new phone for DS, our new leather recliners were delivered (this is a big deal since we do not have the rest of our furniture from Germany yet), DS had HS orientation and tomorrow DH and I go back to work

Last Sunday morning before I left to go on vacation I was up a whopping 6 pounds  I had a "screw it" attitude and really let go over vacation and came back down 2 pounds  So, overall I am still up 2 pounds for this challenge and need to get my act together quickly.  I think starting back to work is going to force me into a routine and I am determined to eat healthy and work out daily or as close to daily as possible.  Of course my first day back, they are having a luncheon for me  which is nice but here we go with the constant food at work!    My goal for the rest of the challenge is to lose 4.5 pounds and that will put me at 30 pounds lost total but only 2 pounds lost for the Summer challenge.  I am not going to waste time worrying about only losing 2 pounds over the Summer.  Instead, I am going to try to be happy I didn't gain any weight over the Summer

QOTD Saturday:  We used to have a female tuxedo cat "Miss Patsy".  She was a very petite cat who never weighed over 7 pounds her whole life!  She did what cats do and coughed up hairballs and stuff and she would try to "hide" them and do it behind the sofa or somewhere like that.  When we would find them we would yell out "23-19"  "23-19".  This is what they yelled out in Monsters Inc when they had been contaminated by a human

QOTD Sunday:  I can't think of anything specific that my weight is holding me back from doing but I think I would be more confident overall at a lower weight.  

Interestingly, my hairdresser suggested I have my thyroid checked - my hair has really thinned and falls out a lot.  I thought it was just my age but now it has me wondering.....could my weight issues be related to this?  Sometimes (not lately) I feel like I should see much more of a result for all the effort I am putting in!

Have a great rest of the weekend losers   Send me some PPD for my first day back at work since 5/29/09

Shawn


----------



## jaelless

QOTD Sunday August 7
Is there something you would like to do but your weight/current fitness level/body image/self doubt is holding you back?

This is a biggie for me. See ten years ago I met this great guy, we dated, but because of bad timing he had to go back home to England. We have stayed in contact since then with the internet and phone calls. We have seen each other thru lots of life changes.  Well now he is back in the USA and he wants to get back together. I do too, just my body has definitely changed in 10 years.  Shoot I had a baby 2 years ago. So what is holding me back from probably having the best relationship ever is about 30 lbs. That won't put me where i was when we dated, but it would defitely help in me seeing him face to face.


----------



## cclovesdis

Healthy Habits Week 8 Results

*Congratulations to Our Participants:* 
bellebookworm9
glass1/2fll
JacksLilWench
keenercam
satorifound
SettinSail

Congratulations to this Week's Prize Winner: *SettinSail*!

Please PM me your address and I will send you your prize.

Congratulations to *keenercame* and *SettinSail* for earning 14/16 Healty Habits points! Great! 



I apologize for the delay in posting these. Between posting difficulties, Excel stubborness , and the usual to-do list, I haven't had much time to get on here.


----------



## Zoesmama03

Okay I will have to work on catching up some tomorrow morning once Zoe is off to school.  I'll be doing home online schooling with my friends son who is here but we are waiting on his supplies so just doing vocational stuff for now.  I have to attend a phone IEP with them and work out his OT and speech therapies.  Sounds like they will either instruct me on what he needs to work on or he will be set up with local therapies. I've never been at an IEP meeting so this will be interesting. I studied some education for exceptional learning was part of a class I took in community college long time ago. He'll be on 1st grade level even though his is 12. I gotta start dinner soon and then get the kids(Zoe and my friends son) cleaned up as we are heading to our church for an ice cream social and concert put on by the worship band.  I take it they will be playing soft rock 80s type stuff. 


QOTD 8/7
I'd really like to go horseback riding with Zoe now that she is old enough to go on some trail ride type things. I have really only been on a pony once at my step mom's family's farm when I was really young and it was led by my dad. For many many years now I've been over pretty much every weight limit and I surely don't want to hurt or overwork the poor horse.  

Pets just out of coincedence I was taking pics of our kitty "Nala" this afternoon.

Nala getting into mischief in the bathroom:



0050 by Melissa Campbell, on Flickr

And playing on her nylon cat condo:




0053 by Melissa Campbell, on Flickr




0054 by Melissa Campbell, on Flickr




0055 by Melissa Campbell, on Flickr

Licking the heck out of a freshly filled cat nip mouse a couple nights back. 



Untitled by Melissa Campbell, on Flickr

And can't leave out "Aurora" my brother's big ol' house cat he rescued when the owner gave her to a family but she hid all day because of the other cats chasing her. Thankfully she tolerates Nala now they aren't super close best friends but they play occasionally. 




0028 by Melissa Campbell, on Flickr


----------



## Zoesmama03

mikamah said:


> Good morning!
> 
> I think getting out and dating.  I'll look online occassionally, and think with ds there is just too much going on, and there isn't enough time to get out there, but honestly, I don't feel as good as I feel 20-30 pounds lighter.  I've lost this weight before, and have noticed when I'm thinner, I'm more flirtatious, and more open to the possibility of meeting someone.



Me too Kathy.  I just don't even get out to meet people and don't really want to do much online.  I'm waiting! And for MANY reasons.  I want to get the divorce final(after over 4 years apart), I want to lose weight, I just feel I need to be more financially stable, and for the right one. 

I'm allergic to cats too but I deal, with my daily Claritin its not too bad.  It is fairly mild reactions though.  I just couldn't imagine never having cats because of it.


----------



## cclovesdis

I lost my post, and unfortunately, I don't have time to rewrite. It's okay though, it was just another vent.  Mom is complaining about the meds I take causing me to gain weight. I didn't dare tell her that 1 has a side effect of weight loss, another is generic Prilosec and doesn't have any side effects, another has other side effects but none related to weight, and the last is for hypothroidism. I'm pretty sure that that med is supposed to help me lose weight too. It's not a side effect, though. It's more like by taking it and eating right, exercising, etc., I will lose weight as opposed to gaining or staying the same. I don't understand it fully, but if I'm not taking, I'd be gaining weight like I was pre-thryoid pill. 

Anyway, today was almost 100% OP. I had more sodium than I would have liked, but that still fell under the recommended amount. I just prefer to be under 1800 mg. Salt/sodium are not my friends.

I have a pretty busy next week or so, which means I may not be on as much as I would like to be. I will definitely stay on top of Healthy Habits. 


 Janis!

Happy Anniversary Dona!

Have a great week everyone!


----------



## my3princes

Back to work tomorrow.  Vacation was just okay.  The campground did not live up to their website, but we had some good family time.  Got back to school clothes shopping out of the way with things that they boys picked out themselves.  The good news was that I did not gain weight last week  I didn't lose either, but I'll take a no gain at this point.

I've already packed lunch for tomorrow so that is out of the way.  DH wants to start a round of P90X tomorrow night.  I'm going to give it a try though it will take some time to get up to speed.


----------



## JacksLilWench

liesel said:


> QOTD Sunday August 7
> Is there something you would like to do but your weight/current fitness level/body image/self doubt is holding you back?



Definitely in the same boat as *bellebookworm* on this one as far as dating.  I don't like the way I look, and it makes me think that no one else will either.  It makes it hard to put yourself out there in a very vulnerable position.  On the flip side of that coin, the more weight I lose, the more flirtatious and cute and sassy I feel.  And it feeds itself- if I put myself out there and am accepted, the cuter I feel, which means someone is watching me so I better watch myself as far as eating and working out.  Then the next time someone sees me I feel ever cuter, yadda yadda yadda 

**************
I just have a mini-rant about my computer.  It's a second hand computer from my aunt, and it's great if you just need to check the Dis, your email, and facebook.  But last week I tried to burn a CD for my upcoming trip (42 days, just saying) and....nothing.  No error message, no user error, nothing.  And now it won't even READ a CD to install software to burn anything.  Can you say "irritating"?

(Deep Breath) Rant over.


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

liesel said:


> QOTD Sunday August 7
> Is there something you would like to do but your weight/current fitness level/body image/self doubt is holding you back?



There really is nothing that I am holding back from that I would like to physically do.  I do feel like my weight makes me much more self concious than I ever was before.  I am a bit more shy now, and I am embarresed sometimes when I go to do my races.  I feel like everyone is looking at me and thinking how I am going to even run the whole thing.  I would really like to loose the weight just to get my self esteem back.



SettinSail said:


> Have a great rest of the weekend losers   Send me some PPD for my first day back at work since 5/29/09
> 
> Shawn



Good luck tomorrow shawn.

**********************************************************

We had a fairly enjoyable day today.  Started off by going to the Eagles preseason camp.  They practice at Lehigh Univ. which is only about 15 min from our house.  It was fun.

We spent the day with my inlaws at our house.  It was actually a nice day and I would have to say that my MIL has not been annoying me as much as she use to so thats a good thing. 

Last night I watched the movie soul surfer.  That was such an amazing story.  I cried horribly during most of the movie.  If you havent seen it I highly suggest it.  Especially if you are answering Lisa's question with a list of things you feel like you cannot physically do right now.  This movie will give you motivation and really shows us that we indeed can do anything that we put our minds to even if others doubt us.

Well I need to get to bed.  Have a great week everyone.


----------



## tigger813

Melissa- Your cat photos look like they are from a calendar! You should be a photographer!

Shawn- Where are you going to be working? Not sure yet when I will be down again. My mom asked me today but I just don't know and we've got so many things coming up it's going to be hard to get away.

Going to spend the day tomorrow trying to get most of the rest of the glue off the walls and get in some workouts. Kids really want to play Wii and Ash wants to make our lounge pants tomorrow. Her cold is so so. I hope she will feel better soon! Girls also start tennis lessons tomorrow night. Hoping the rain holds off in the evening.

Watching Falling Skies on TNT. I think I might get up and walk to the Wellness Center in the morning as I ran out of aloe. I may jog down and walk back. If I don't work out first thing in the morning sometimes I don't at all. Drinking my water now.

Been ok on food today. I had a chocolate chip muffin for breakfast. For lunch we had Bertuccis pizza and Brian and I each had a roll and some Caesar salad. For supper we had hummus and pita as neither one of us was very hungry. I had a Bud Light Lime and some raspberry lemonade and dragonberry rum. Drinking my big bottle of water now. I also had one handful of M&Ms today. 

Think I will head to bed soon. Got the AC going and I've been hot all evening.

TTFN


----------



## bellebookworm9

JacksLilWench said:


> I just have a mini-rant about my computer.  It's a second hand computer from my aunt, and it's great if you just need to check the Dis, your email, and facebook.  But last week I tried to burn a CD for my upcoming trip (42 days, just saying) and....nothing.  No error message, no user error, nothing.  And now it won't even READ a CD to install software to burn anything.  Can you say "irritating"?
> 
> (Deep Breath) Rant over.



I completely understand. In addition to the rant I posted about mine yesterday (the battery and charger), it also overheats, won't play DVDs properly (it freezes, skips, and makes funny noises), has a missing key, the screen goes fuzzy when I play games like Solitaire, and the plastic hinge covering cracked and broke off, so now it has exposed metal hinges. Only 2.5 weeks-ish until I get the new one!

**********************
Eating today was all right. I didn't eat a lot because my throat is so sore (praying the amoxicilian works soon, because I can't keep popping motrin like it's candy), but I still managed to go over my points. Back to work tomorrow. My online class is now finished and I got an A.  The professor said my final paper was "well organized, well researched, and had excellent examples." She said that was how she found all of my participation throughout the course as well, and that I added real value to the discussions. I've never been told that before!  

Also TWO MONTHS til Disney!


----------



## glss1/2fll

Shawn,   have a great day tomorrow!

Janis, happy birthday!

Gretchen, don't forget to gargle in salt water while you wait for the antibiotic to kick in! Hope your throat starts feeling better soon.

QOTD: Hmmm I don't think it's my weight that holds me back--I'm just too dang shy.

Have yet to do a lick of exercise today. Maybe I'll shove in my quickie yoga tape here in a bit. Survived 3 basketball games today. Lovely, short and sweet! And even though DS1 lost the championship game he was not grumpy on the drive home!! 

Have a great week!


----------



## liesel

Another busy day!  We had a great time at our neighbor's bbq, and then I had to get ready for the kids' orientation/picture day tomorrow.  School starts Tuesday!

I want to thank everyone for their honest and thoughtful answers on today's QOTD.  I know I often hold myself back from doing things, not just physical but also emotional.  Its definitely a process to learn to get out more and live the life you want.  I don't have time to respond right now, but will get to more replies tomorrow.  I'm trying to alternate between more serious and more fun QOTDs, so here's a more fun one for tomorrow:


QOTD Monday August 8
Have you been to any of the water parks in Orlando (Blizzard Beach, Typhoon Lagoon, Aquatica, Discovery Cove, etc.)?  Do you have a favorite?


I've only been to Aquatica but really enjoyed it (except for the food).  I hope to try one of the Disney water parks on a future trip, whenever that may be.


----------



## SettinSail

mommyof2Pirates said:


> Good luck tomorrow shawn.
> 
> *********************************************************



Thanks Lindsay   You don't look overweight in the pics I've seen of you!   You look athletic!   I find that talking less to my MIL helps By that I mean, I listen to everything she says and nod or murmur agreement but never bring up any topics of my own  Makes for a much more pleasant visit although it really is a shame that she is the way she is and I can't have a normal relationship with her like I can other people.  Now my FIL is completely normal and so was my MIL's sister but MIL is a completely different story.....   I haven't heard of Soul Surfer, I will have to check it out.   You have a great week too



tigger813 said:


> Shawn- Where are you going to be working? Not sure yet when I will be down again. My mom asked me today but I just don't know and we've got so many things coming up it's going to be hard to get away.



I am going back to work for the Insurance company I worked for before I left to go to Germany. It is in Raleigh and is the state headquarters for the company which has about 250 offices around the state.  I actually thought when I left in 2009 I would never go back there but here I am.  I have worked there since 1985, full-time until 2000 and part-time from 2000-2009.  I think I would like to work and I should work since my only child is in HS and even if we don't need my income to survive it is helpful for the extra things and to bulk up savings.  I will be working 30 hours a week, from 8-2 daily.  I only wanted 20 hours but they asked me to work more.  It is sort of a catch-all postition; I do everything from special projects and/or training new employees to covering for people out on maternity leave and/or taking over job vacancies until they can be filled, etc.  It can be very stressful and quite often I was asked to do even more than the people who work there full-time!  But, it is a very generous compensation package so I try to give it my very best.  It is nice to know that I am appreciated there and that no matter what gets done or doesn't get done; I give it 6 hours and then I leave



glss1/2fll said:


> Shawn,   have a great day tomorrow!



Thanks Linda!


I guess I should be in bed now but I don't think I'll ever get to sleep tonight   I have written out a list of things for DS to do around the house tomorrow as well as what he should eat for breakfast and lunch...a family menu for the week....a detailed schedule for everything I need to get done tommorrow (I do this one every day)...and a list of what I plan to wear each day this week  Right now I have a pretty limited wardrobe and I'm going to be careful to try to mix and match things so I don't repeat the same things every day.   Yes, I am a little bit anal and a little OCD but as long as I have my lists, my mind can then relax

I hope you all have a great week!   And, for the person that asked about getting in water throughout the day, I find that I like to vary what I am drinking out of.  Right now I have a very nice Tervis tumbler that I am using that has cherry blossoms on it.  Last week, I was reusing a 20 oz Sobe water bottle.  Sometimes I go for days with lemon in my water, some days without, some days lots of ice, some days room temp.  

And,   I won the HH for Week 8 - I think that was the week BEFORE we went on vacation

Shawn


----------



## cclovesdis

Good Morning!

I answered the QOTD yesterday and then lost my post, but I wanted to say that my weight is definitely contributing to my limited self-confidence. And, with that comes dating. I'm considering signing up for a matching website, but maybe when I'm 10 pounds lighter. I believe that moves me from obese to overweight, which is a difference that seem to really matter to me. 

I woke up before the alarm, and my alarm was set for me to go to work an hour early. Oh well. That just means I'll sleep well tonight. I'll pack my gym clothes and sneakers and aim to go to the gym afterwork. My lunch is ready to go. I just have to grab it out of the refrigerator. I made 4 days of pancakes yesterday, so I just have to warm them up and eat them in the parking lot at work, but before I get out of the car. 

QOTD: We have never been to a water park near/in WDW. I like rides like it's a small world and the TTA. I don't think I'd be too interested in some of the drops at the water parks. However, I probably could spend hours in the lazy river.

Have a great day today!


----------



## my3princes

Sunday QOTD:  My weight has never limited me from activities.  I definitely have more self confidence when it is lower, but I'll try most anything anyway.



liesel said:


> Another busy day!  We had a great time at our neighbor's bbq, and then I had to get ready for the kids' orientation/picture day tomorrow.  School starts Tuesday!
> 
> I want to thank everyone for their honest and thoughtful answers on today's QOTD.  I know I often hold myself back from doing things, not just physical but also emotional.  Its definitely a process to learn to get out more and live the life you want.  I don't have time to respond right now, but will get to more replies tomorrow.  I'm trying to alternate between more serious and more fun QOTDs, so here's a more fun one for tomorrow:
> 
> 
> QOTD Monday August 8
> Have you been to any of the water parks in Orlando (Blizzard Beach, Typhoon Lagoon, Aquatica, Discovery Cove, etc.)?  Do you have a favorite?
> 
> 
> I've only been to Aquatica but really enjoyed it (except for the food).  I hope to try one of the Disney water parks on a future trip, whenever that may be.



We did River Country on our honeymoon, we miss that one.  We've also done Typhoon Lagoon and Blizzard Beach several times.  We like Blizzard Beach better as the kids enjoy the zip line and could care less about the snorkel lagoon.


I need to head out the door soon.  Have a fabulous Monday. (I am so off schedule that I feel like I looked at the clock every 10 minutes through the night   I'm sure this will be a tough day to get through.)


----------



## donac

Good Monday morning everyone. 

I can't believe how many people have beenon this morning already.  I feel like I am so late but I know I am not.  

Went out to dinner with dh last night for our anniversary.  We took a lot of the appetizers home and will be eating those for lunch this week.  Did have dessert but I didn't eat lunch yesterday so it balanced out.

I woke up this morning with a sore throat and my ears clogged.  Now I understand why I didn't feel quite right yesterday. 

Good luck to those going back to work this morning.  I only have a few more weeks before I go back to work. 

QOTD  I went to River Country a couple of times and loved it.  We have been to Typhoon Lagoon and Blizzard Beach.  I  like Blizzard Beach because there is a pool for the preteens that you can just jump in and cool down without waves and without going on any kind of rides.   The rides in BB are longer than in TL.

I have to take my car to the garage this morning since it is still making a noise.  Also on tap for today is geting back to painting the house.  

Have a happy and healthy day.


----------



## bellebookworm9

liesel said:


> QOTD Monday August 8
> Have you been to any of the water parks in Orlando (Blizzard Beach, Typhoon Lagoon, Aquatica, Discovery Cove, etc.)?  Do you have a favorite?



Mom and I went to Blizzard Beach last May, and I also went to Typhoon Lagoon by myself one afternoon because she was sick.

I am unsure which one I liked better, but they had both been hyped up to me so much as a child (I had a sing along video called "Beach Party at Walt Disney World" that featured them) that I felt let down in person. 

At BB, I conquered my fears and did both the chair lift and Summit Plummet!  We did pretty much everything else in the park too.

I went to TL in the afternoon, so it was a little more crowded (and more than I was expecting), but I really liked Crush 'n' Gusher and the Wave Pool. Would have loved to try the family tube ride, but the one at BB was broken, and since I was single at TL, and all the families around me were speaking Spanish, I didn't get to. 

Woke up this morning and my throat hurts even more than it did. It's also very swollen up to behind my ear on the right side, so I'm not going to work. It hurts to talk too much/loudly, and I don't want to get any of the kiddos sick.


----------



## JacksLilWench

liesel said:


> QOTD Monday August 8
> Have you been to any of the water parks in Orlando (Blizzard Beach, Typhoon Lagoon, Aquatica, Discovery Cove, etc.)?  Do you have a favorite?



I wish!!  No one else in my family likes water nearly as much as I do, so we never go to the water parks.  I did mention to my mom this morning though (my usual WDW traveling partner) that I want to do a solo trip next year because she's wanting to do a cruise.  And don't get me wrong, I love my mom, but I'm reeeeeally in need of a break from her, lol.  Traveling can be stressful at best, and she and I sometimes butt heads on travel issues.



bellebookworm9 said:


> I completely understand. In addition to the rant I posted about mine yesterday (the battery and charger), it also overheats, won't play DVDs properly (it freezes, skips, and makes funny noises), has a missing key, the screen goes fuzzy when I play games like Solitaire, and the plastic hinge covering cracked and broke off, so now it has exposed metal hinges. Only 2.5 weeks-ish until I get the new one!
> 
> **********************
> Eating today was all right. I didn't eat a lot because my throat is so sore (praying the amoxicilian works soon, because I can't keep popping motrin like it's candy), but I still managed to go over my points. Back to work tomorrow. My online class is now finished and I got an A.  The professor said my final paper was "well organized, well researched, and had excellent examples." She said that was how she found all of my participation throughout the course as well, and that I added real value to the discussions. I've never been told that before!
> 
> Also TWO MONTHS til Disney!



I truly dislike computers a lot of the time.  I can't hate them too much though, because they provide me with my Daily Dose of Dis.  

I hope your throat feels better soon!  Definitely gargle with salt water, it works.  It doesn't feel very good, but it works!


----------



## jaelless

liesel said:


> QOTD Monday August 8
> Have you been to any of the water parks in Orlando (Blizzard Beach, Typhoon Lagoon, Aquatica, Discovery Cove, etc.)?  Do you have a favorite?



I have never gone to water park, usually was too cold when visited. I am hoping next year when I take DD for her birthday we can go to both Blizzard Beach and Typhoon Lagoon. They look like such fun.


----------



## Worfiedoodles

liesel said:


> QOTD Monday August 8
> Have you been to any of the water parks in Orlando (Blizzard Beach, Typhoon Lagoon, Aquatica, Discovery Cove, etc.)?  Do you have a favorite?



We have been to Typhoon Lagoon, Aquatica and Wet 'n Wild. We were not overly impressed with Aquatica. While it did have nice theming, it did not have many rides, and therefore long lines. Typhoon Lagoon had the best theming and good rides, but not as many daredevil ones as my dh and ds13 would like. Wet 'n Wild had the least theming (think concrete water park, and that's it), but they loved the variety and number of intense rides. So, that would be their favorite water park. I'm not big on the water park experience, so I honestly prefer to stay back at the hotel by the pool. Maybe many lbs lighter, the water parks will appeal more to me.

Ok, I have to comment on just one or two things I've missed -- for those of you "too smart" for a boyfriend -- do not listen to anyone who tells you this! When I graduated from college, my grandmother was beside herself because I wasn't married yet and I was an old maid -- at 22! Well, I went to grad school and graduated again, now even an older maid at 24! This was unheard of in our family. I was the first person to have one degree, let alone 2, and then to be 24 without a husband and 2 or 3 kids...surely something was wrong with me 

I got my first professional job because I had my Masters. I had been there about 2 months when I met the man who would become my husband, and we've been married for 18 years. If I hadn't gotten my education, I would have missed out on the best thing in my life (which of course led to ds, etc.). My dh is a match for me in every way, and would not want a woman who was not bright, could not follow conversation, didn't have her own opinions, etc.) So please, please, follow your dreams. Eventually they will lead you to your best future. Don't act like anyone other than who you are. If you build it (your confidence, your self-worth, the you that you are meant to be), he will come 

And in-laws are tricky. My MIL was amazing, unfortunately she passed in 1999. My FIL is not the brightest penny in the well. One time I had to distract my ds3 as FIL was explaining to him how at the turn of the century (he didn't specify which one), dogs used to be cats until the split.  And yes, he did believe this.  He was a cruddy dad, and he's continued that tradition as a grandfather. One of my SILs is a peach, the other is another word that ends in "ch". But hey, at least my dh doesn't want to spend time with the annoying ones. Which is just as well, since they don't really have time for us anyway. Limiting contact can be good. 

I'll post a race report later, probably tomorrow I'll have more time on the computer. I took today off from work, but dh needs it to do some work, and I don't have the patience for our laptop. 

Very quickly -- *Cam* looks like the BL she is this week. I saw her before the race and she looked wonderful! I did not have my best race ever, but I finished and I have a cool medal to show for it! 

Maria


----------



## momofdjc

liesel said:


> QOTD Monday August 8
> Have you been to any of the water parks in Orlando (Blizzard Beach, Typhoon Lagoon, Aquatica, Discovery Cove, etc.)?  Do you have a favorite?




I've been to both Typhoon Lagoon and Blizzard Beach.  It's hard to pick between the two of them.  Typhoon Lagoon has the great wave pool and is more relaxing for us but Blizzard Beach has the better water slides.  Makes it a tough decision.

Trying to get back into the swing of things around here.  Just got back from a week in Branson, MO where it was hot.  The coolest day there was 98 and the hottest got up to 115.  We spent a lot of time in the pool.  I managed to not gain while there - I think it was just too hot to eat a lot.  Most of my calorie intake was of the liquid variety.


----------



## tigger813

QOTD: I've been to Blizzard Beach once. We figure that once DD6 is older and a better swimmer we will go. Our trip to Blizzard Beach was in 1999 with all of our friends. My strongest memory of our day was when we were doing the lazy river and redwalker's husband decided that it would be funny to hold me under the melting mountain spot! I was so cold! Rich is quite the character. Once when we went to play paintball he shot me right in the neck and the joke was that he gave me a hickey! 

Speaking of redwalker, she arrived safely home from Hawaii this morning after a delay in Chicago. Can't wait to see her on Friday at the Journey concert!

Girls and I finished a wall. Then we just watched the movie Ballet Shoes and now we are watching Next Food Network Star from last night.

Long night last night as we had a horrible t-storm at 2:30am so I got up and read for a while and then did some things on the computer. Went back to bed around 4:30 and then woke up when Brian got out of the shower. Not sure what else we will do today except some Wii and maybe watch another Harry Potter movie.

Don't know if I will get anymore exercise except maybe take a walk while the girls are at tennis this afternoon.


----------



## dumbo_buddy

QOTD: i haven't done anything in orlando other than the 4 main parks at WDW! we keep saying we're going to try universal (esp now with WWoHP!) and a water park. i'm one of those people who always poo-pooed doing anything other than disney. but i'd like to do a water park one day. probably when the kiddos are older. we'll be there next month  and as much as i'd love to just sit on the lazy river all day i don't think bringing a 2 year old to the water park would be a good idea for me. waaay too much energy to keep up with him. plus add water to that? no thanks. one day though!!

***

hope everyone's doing well. i'm a little behind on here. no real reason, just laziness. i ate my weight plus more this weekend. i'm going to be in trouble once the baby comes and i still keep eating this way! 

i loved all the cute pet pictures! that was a fun question! 

anyone having anything good for dinner tonight? i need to go grocery shopping and my meal planning list so far is blank.


----------



## Connie96

Howdy folks! I just wanted to remind y'all that your WIN! numbers for 8/15 are due this week. I only have **3** submissions so far. (I haven't even done my own measurements yet  so I need to add that to my list for today, too!)

Looking forward to hearing from you.


----------



## keenercam

Hi, everyone! I haven't had a chance to catch up yet because work is unbelievably busy, but I wanted to thank everyone for their good wishes for the 1/2 marathon.  It was so wonderful to see Maria (worfiedoodles) there.  If you've never met her or seen a picture, imagine the prettiest smile and most positive spirit, and you'll know why I felt so fortunate to see her in the starting corral yesterday morning in the torrential rain.

I posted a quick race report/review on the race thread, but it is HERE at post 99, if you want to read it.

I'll be back soon to catch up.


----------



## lisah0711

Happy Monday all!  

Quick post here.  It's a busy day but I need a little break.  

*Melissa,* I love your kitty pics.  Nala has such beautiful eyes.  



liesel said:


> QOTD Monday August 8
> Have you been to any of the water parks in Orlando (Blizzard Beach, Typhoon Lagoon, Aquatica, Discovery Cove, etc.)?  Do you have a favorite?



We always to go Orlando in the winter so never have made it to a water park yet.  Even though we are "crazy" people swimming when others think it is cold, we stick to the resort pools.  

*Lisa,* hope your kiddos have a wonderful first day of school tomorrow!  

*Shawn,* it's a bit late for today but here is some  for you and your return to work this week.  Hope everyone did what they were supposed to at home.    Maybe as time goes on you can change down to 25 hours a week. Congrats on your HH win!  

*Maria* and *Cam* a *BIG CONGRATULATIONS* on completing the Providence RnR Half Marathon yesterday!    You both showed the spirit of true WISH'ers running and finishing in the rain.  
I think that you both totally 

*momofdjc*, congratulations on not gaining on vacation!  That is always a winner in my book.  

*Nancy,* too late to give you any dinner suggestions now -- is your DH tired of pasta salad?    On nights like these I have a tendency to go with rotisserie chicken, frozen veggies and a boxed rice mix but since it is "meatless Monday" I went with tofu, stir fry veggies, some noodles and a bottled szechwan sauce -- who knows how it will turn out! 

But *Lisa* and *CC* I did do all my meal planning and goal planning this week-end and I thank you for your challenges!  



Connie96 said:


> Howdy folks! I just wanted to remind y'all that your WIN! numbers for 8/15 are due this week. I only have **3** submissions so far. (I haven't even done my own measurements yet  so I need to add that to my list for today, too!)
> 
> Looking forward to hearing from you.



Just sent you a PM although I kind of feel like my "winning" is more Charlie Sheen style right now. 

Still OP and tracking everything.  I'm ready to see some good results this week.


----------



## glss1/2fll

QOTD: We've been once each to Typhoon Lagoon, Blizzard Beach and Aquatica. Don't have a favorite. They were all a blast.

Cam, love your link. Great job on the race to you and everyone else who did it!

Got up and did my run then took DH to work and went back to bed! I was just tired! Kids and I are having a lazy day. Watched the 2nd Pirates movie then popped over to Costco. DS1 said he wanted rotisserie chicken for dinner so that is what we bought. DS2 was still in bed when we left--at 12:50!  Apparently he went to bed at 2:30 last night. Teenagers are so stupid. I found DS1 completely crashed on the couch at 6 this morning. Sent him to bed.

Right now I'm waiting for DH to come home. He had a doctor appointment 1.5 hours ago and I've heard nothing. This is a follow up on his hurt knee from 2 weeks ago that never got better. We're getting old!


----------



## liesel

I'm back from student orientation, pictures, and paying lots of fees.  Still catching up...



donac said:


> Good Sunday morning everyone.
> 
> QOTD Sunday August 7
> Is there something you would like to do but your weight/current fitness level/body image/self doubt is holding you back?
> 
> I have always wanted to do a marathon and many of you have proven that your don't have to be a certain size to do it.  BUT with the conditions of my feet, ankles and now my knee it is doubtful.  I would love to lose some weight on the hope that it will ease the aches and pains but I hold out very little hope.
> 
> Well off to shower for church.
> 
> Have a happy and healthy day.




I think its a fantastic idea to lose the weight and then see what your body can do.  Who knows, it may suprise you!  Hopefully you will be able to do more than you think, it definitely doesn't have to be a full marathon.




lisah0711 said:


> *QOTD Saturday August 6
> This qotd is inspired by all of you who have posted pictures of your pets.
> Do you have a pet? If so, please post your favorite pet pic or share a favorite pet story!*
> 
> We have a dog, a cat and a turtle.   This is our second generation of pets -- each and every one is an important part of our family.
> 
> This is Sadie, who is 4
> 
> and Wally, who is 6
> 
> and Peple the party turtle -- named that because we always have holiday decorations by his tank
> 
> I loved seeing everyone's cutes pets!  Great question, Lisa!
> *QOTD Sunday August 7
> Is there something you would like to do but your weight/current fitness level/body image/self doubt is holding you back?*
> 
> I'm getting much better at not letting things hold me back from what I would like to do.  That said I would like to be more comfortable in those things that I do as well as not have the nagging thought that it would be better, easier, more fun, etc. if I did not weigh so much.
> 
> Had a very nice long run yesterday.  It was hot so I went out and did 2 miles before meeting up with my training group.  That helped a lot.  I kept them in sight for more than half the run, which is a first for me.  Only 19 more training runs until my half in September so time to move, move, move.
> 
> Another day of tracking every bite and of course those long runs rack up the fitness minutes.  Today is a well deserved rest day.
> 
> Have a great day all!



I love your pet pictures, especially your party turtle!  How cute!

I hear you on learning to enjoy things more without worrying about weight.  Its definitely a process.  Great job on the long run!



mikamah said:


> Good morning!
> 
> Love seeing everyone's pet pictures.  They are all adorable.  I miss having a cat since ds is allergic, and like someone else mentioned, we also are not home enough to have a dog, and I don't want the commitment of a dog right now.
> 
> *Lisa*- How exciting to be family of the day.  Your kids must have been so excited to see themselves on the jumbo screen.  So cool.  And nice upgrade too!
> 
> 
> I think getting out and dating.  I'll look online occassionally, and think with ds there is just too much going on, and there isn't enough time to get out there, but honestly, I don't feel as good as I feel 20-30 pounds lighter.  I've lost this weight before, and have noticed when I'm thinner, I'm more flirtatious, and more open to the possibility of meeting someone.



Yes, the kids loved the VIP treatment at the Rockies game, they better not get used to it!  

Dating is a tough one.  I agree that having a more positive self image and just being open helps good things come your way!




bellebookworm9 said:


> I can think of a few things, two of which I'm working on. The first is the bikini we've been discussing, and I am feeling better that I will be able to wear it with confidence in October.
> 
> The second is running a 5K at some point. Now that I'm done with class for the moment, I'm going to start running again.
> 
> My third goes along with mikamah:
> 
> 
> 
> I am 20 years old and have never have a boyfriend. Most days it doesn't bother me, but I wonder if I was thinner if I'd be more confident about trying to find one. The other two points, not physical related, are that I am too smart and too independent for my own good. Mom thinks I intimidate guys and scare them off because I'm too smart. And with the independence, if I get into UF next year, I'm going. I will not let anything hold me back, and I don't think I could do a long distance relationship.
> 
> ******************************
> Yesterday was pretty on plan. I didn't eat a lot because of my throat being so sore. I called the doctor and they sent a prescription to the pharmacy so I'm heading over there soon.




First, I think that bikini and 5K are very attainable goals and you will be there in no time.  As for dating, I was 20 and had never dated when I met my DH in college.  He's almost 4 years older than me, he was in the air force and went to college on the GI bill.  We were friends first and I am so happy to find someone who is smart and loves books just as much as I do.  He's an engineer and definitely has different strengths than me.  We get along so well, he is my best friend.  I know there is someone out there for you who will love your intelligence.




dumbo_buddy said:


> uuugh, what a weekend. you ever have one of those weekends where on the outside it seems like it was a nice weekend but really it was pretty stressful? not sure if that makes sense. let's just say that i can't wait for DH to go back to work. i need a break from him! i don't know what it is but we have done nothing but scream at each other all weekend. classy, huh?
> 
> we've been go go go all weekend too and DS hasn't napped in two days. and it is NOT a good thing!
> 
> is it tomorrow yet???
> 
> oh and my eating? horrible.
> 
> good things of the weekend though: seafood feast was awesome and so much fun. also, we went downtown today to a great park in central park and next to the MET. DS had a blast. and we saw all the nutso people waiting in FOUR HOUR LINES to get into the alexander mcqueen exhibit. FOUR HOURS!!! we had planned on going to the MET, saw the line, and made a b-line for the park instead. also, stopped by my aunt & uncle's apt on the upper east side and got a daybed from them. cha ching! free!
> 
> *coach L* QOTD Sunday August 7
> Is there something you would like to do but your weight/current fitness level/body image/self doubt is holding you back?
> 
> this is a really great question. thanks for asking us. i think we all hold back on something because of self doubt! i mean, sadly, we're women...it's what we do. hate that!
> 
> i feel like maybe i'm missing out on a different kind of social life by being miserable about weight and having a poor self image. i don't know what it is exactly i'd be doing differently - going out more? i don'y know.  just, experiencing life more.




You are so right about women and self doubt.  I hope you are rested and recovered from the weekend and things aren't so stressful.  I am so jealous of the seafood feast!




SettinSail said:


> Hello Losers
> 
> We are back from our week at the beach ~ I think this is the same thing as the shore for you N'easterners
> 
> Busy busy weekend......we bought a car for me, new phone for DS, our new leather recliners were delivered (this is a big deal since we do not have the rest of our furniture from Germany yet), DS had HS orientation and tomorrow DH and I go back to work
> 
> QOTD Saturday:  We used to have a female tuxedo cat "Miss Patsy".  She was a very petite cat who never weighed over 7 pounds her whole life!  She did what cats do and coughed up hairballs and stuff and she would try to "hide" them and do it behind the sofa or somewhere like that.  When we would find them we would yell out "23-19"  "23-19".  This is what they yelled out in Monsters Inc when they had been contaminated by a human
> 
> QOTD Sunday:  I can't think of anything specific that my weight is holding me back from doing but I think I would be more confident overall at a lower weight.
> 
> Interestingly, my hairdresser suggested I have my thyroid checked - my hair has really thinned and falls out a lot.  I thought it was just my age but now it has me wondering.....could my weight issues be related to this?  Sometimes (not lately) I feel like I should see much more of a result for all the effort I am putting in!
> 
> Have a great rest of the weekend losers   Send me some PPD for my first day back at work since 5/29/09
> 
> Shawn




Welcome back Shawn!  I hope you enjoyed your vacation!  Getting your thyroid checked is a good idea.  I had mine checked last summer and am currently on medication.  Since my case was borderline, I hope losing some more weight will allow my to go off it.

You can definitely lose those 4.5 pounds by the end of the challenge.  A routine really does help and I'm sure you'll find your groove in no time.  I hope you had a fantastic first day at work!





jaelless said:


> QOTD Sunday August 7
> Is there something you would like to do but your weight/current fitness level/body image/self doubt is holding you back?
> 
> This is a biggie for me. See ten years ago I met this great guy, we dated, but because of bad timing he had to go back home to England. We have stayed in contact since then with the internet and phone calls. We have seen each other thru lots of life changes.  Well now he is back in the USA and he wants to get back together. I do too, just my body has definitely changed in 10 years.  Shoot I had a baby 2 years ago. So what is holding me back from probably having the best relationship ever is about 30 lbs. That won't put me where i was when we dated, but it would defitely help in me seeing him face to face.




It sounds like there's a great guy out there for you and I wish you all the best!




cclovesdis said:


> Healthy Habits Week 8 Results
> 
> *Congratulations to Our Participants:*
> bellebookworm9
> glass1/2fll
> JacksLilWench
> keenercam
> satorifound
> SettinSail
> 
> Congratulations to this Week's Prize Winner: *SettinSail*!
> 
> Please PM me your address and I will send you your prize.
> 
> Congratulations to *keenercame* and *SettinSail* for earning 14/16 Healty Habits points! Great!
> 
> 
> 
> I apologize for the delay in posting these. Between posting difficulties, Excel stubborness , and the usual to-do list, I haven't had much time to get on here.



Congrats to everyone who participated in HH!



Zoesmama03 said:


> Me too Kathy.  I just don't even get out to meet people and don't really want to do much online.  I'm waiting! And for MANY reasons.  I want to get the divorce final(after over 4 years apart), I want to lose weight, I just feel I need to be more financially stable, and for the right one.
> 
> I'm allergic to cats too but I deal, with my daily Claritin its not too bad.  It is fairly mild reactions though.  I just couldn't imagine never having cats because of it.




I loved the cat pictures!  I think its a good idea to just stick with friendships and some socializing for now and date when you are ready.


----------



## liesel

I hope everyone is having a wonderful Monday (as wonderful as a Monday can be ) and have a plan for the week.  I did my grocery and meal planning on Saturday and made a tenative plan for exercise that I have already had to revise.  When I went to my kids' school today, I volunteered to help get the first graders their lunches this week (and help make sure they eat!) so I won't be able to do a couple of the gym classes I was planning.  I think I'll just take it easy with my cross training this week and do just walking, Wii Fit, and handweights on Wednesday and Friday since I am doing a 5K on Sunday and don't want to overdo it.

As for food, I ended up not cooking last night since we took home leftovers from a neighborhood bbq.  I had a bbq pulled pork sandwich for dinner.  Today I'll be fixing a ground turkey taco salad with mixed greens, tomato, avocado, seasoned ground turkey, cheese, and salsa.  I'll check in later, I hope everyone has a lovely OP dinner!


----------



## trinaweena

Whoa. I fell way off the wagon. Like I can't even see the wagon anymore.  I haven't excersized in two weeks. That's not to say I have done no physical activity, I've done A LOT of walking around many wedding venues this week! (They are still no closer to picking one, although i found the perfect spot for me! Now I just need a ring!).  I was afraid to weigh in on Friday, as the friday before I was UP for the first time back to 160.  Well I actually LOST weight! back down to 157 and on wednesday i can finally start running again.  I have been remembering to eat healthy, control portions, and lots of veggies and fruits! My class is just days away from being over and i anticipate next week and the end of this week to be much better.

I've been so busy I haven't been on here for days. I'm going to read and catch up but just a few things i wanted to comment on. 

Pet Question of the day
You guys have seen my babies haha! I have 4 dogs, two papillons, Que (pronounced Q) who is 5 years old and a big love bug. Well small love bug, and dumb as a bag of rocks but such a sweet heart.  She is our miracle dog as when we got her at 3 months old she was diagnosed with Parvo and Pneumonia and not expected to survive. Scutter is the other papillon he turns 7 tomorrrow he is my baby. Scutter always comes first, and he is the smartest dog I have ever owned.  I also have two Basset Hounds Daisy and Dolly.  The smell and don't do much besides hunt and sleep haha!

We also have two cats, an orange cat named Boots and a grey and white named Cas.  Cas is just over a year and Boots is 5 or 6.  Cas is my 5th dog while Boots is a nasty thing.  He likes to stare at you from across the room and plot your death.  We recently got Cas a kitty tree which he refuses to come down off of. We also call Cas Moo because his litter box smells like a barn and he never stops eating. (NEVER. its scary).

And last but not least 3 goldfish, Frankfurt, Smee, and Matey (who has one eye).  Smee and Matey are the babies at only 1-2" but Frankfurt is almost up to 8".  They share a nice big 30 gallon tank and I think they are awesome.

*Water Parks Question of the Day*
I've done all the disney waterparks but im not a huge fan of water haha. We did discovery cove and i LOVED IT.  I was also deathly ill that day, almost ended up in the hospital that night.  So i felt like crap the whole time we were theree.  But it was still amazing. If you can do it, its an expierence like no other.

And lastly, to those who said they are too smart for a boyfriend, poppycock.  My little cousin is 13 and "into" boys now, and last time I saw her I gave her some advice that I wish someone had given me and i hope she takes to heart.  Boys like smart girls.  My boyfriend and I have been together 3 years and he always tells me his favorite thing about me is my intelligence.  To which i always respond "I do have a very high IQ"  I know I'm smart and I love that about myself, and I would never date someone who was not smart.  I consider it one of my qualities! 

Hopefully I will catch up soon.  My paper is "finished"...well we'll see what the teacher thinks! Wish me luck!


----------



## dumbo_buddy

evening gals! 

just finished dinner. our local store has a pre-made meals area and i picked up cheese...er...i mean eggplant rolitini and baked ziti...at least that's what they called it. it was delicious but was made with at least 12 pounds of mozzarella and ricotta  i just didn't feel like cooking tonight. but the rest of the week is all planned out with some healthy meals. promise! 

i did a 5 mile walk today. felt great to get back to the routine. naptime was difficult but eventually the kiddo went to sleep. we did have a massive diaper explosion post-nap to have to deal with though.  i miss the diaper explosions when thomas was an infant. he just would lay there and i could change him and everything else in sight. but now he fights me. fighting with a toddler covered in poo is a workout!  

*trina* ooo do you have any pics of your basset hounds? they crack me up! 

*shawn* welcome back! new recliners, eh? sounds comfy! as far as the thyroid thing, i think it might be a good thing to get it tested. i have PCOS and a symptom of the syndrome often is thinning hair. so maybe look into that too. thin hair is one of the symptoms of PCOS that i actually don't have but since it's a syndrome you don't need every single one to be diagnosed. anywho, just a thought. 

*lisa* i've made that pasta salad so many times! it's really yummy and easy! though i do tend to eat half of the fresh mozzarella before it makes it into the salad! when you make a tofu stir fry, what kind of tofu do you get? firm? i like tofu but never make it. i'm going to try that though - sounds good and pretty easy. 

*cam* loved your report! and i agree, *maria* is one sweet gal!!  i can't believe you guys ran that whole thing in all that rain! yeesh! and i don't know who anne is but i love her. what a great thing to have someone there to keep you going and to hold hands with you across the finish line - AWESOME!

*dona* feel better! sickness in the summer stinks!!

hi everyone else! i'm currently watching the new winnie the pooh movie for i think the 4th time today. good thing it's a cute movie! my copy is pretty good although the sound is about a second off from the action. oh well.


----------



## dvccruiser76

bellebookworm9 said:


> Yeah, that was the first time I've encountered it. We are never told exactly what disabilities or illnesses they have, but before the agency got it's current name, it was the United Cerebral Palsy Association, so I suspect that many of the older students have CP. G-tubes and wheelchairs are common equipment, and seizures are sometimes an hourly occurrence. A lot of them are non-verbal, and a lot of them require a "vesting machine" (it shakes them for 20 minutes or so) to clear the gunk from their airways so it doesn't get down into their lungs.



Wow, that must take some getting used to. I guess that's why I work with numbers. Have you gotten used to using the vesting machine? 



mikamah said:


> *Sue*- Enjoy your birthday dinner tonight, and your quiet night alone.  Ds will be having a ball with your parents, so don't worry about him.  I say go for the cape too.  It's summer, the sun is shining, and if you don't, you'll just get more work to do.



Hi Kathy, I ended up not going to the Cape. My sister is sick and had to be admitted for her Crohn's and the weather not being so good made me decide against it. Plus DH knows that I have a ton of work and doesn't want me to stress about it. 



lisah0711 said:


> Aww, Sue, that dreaded before vacation list!    I do the same thing and it really is not fun.  I have a strategy now for that darn list.  First, take another look at it and see what really could wait until after you return.  Then see if you can pawn any of what is left off on someone else.  Then ask yourself which of the tasks you will end up doing again if you rush through it and make mistakes and save those too.  Ususally that gets the list down to something manageable.  I say go to the Cape.  You work awfully hard when you are not on vacation and deserve a little break!



Thanks, I think I will definitely do that tomorrow before I leave. I put 3 people on extension that weren't ready, so that pushes the 3 of them off until November and now I can cross their 3 extensions off my list. I crossed about 8 things off my list, so hopefully tomorrow is just as productive. 



donac said:


> Today is my 33 wedding anniversary.



Happy Anniversary Dona 



buzz5985 said:


> I have very little planned.  LOL  I am leaving Friday, don't know what time, don't know how far we will drive the first day, not sure of the route.  As long as I go south I will be all set.  I did have a 3 week WDW/Vero/Hilton Head planned - but DH's boss squashed that idea.  We will be at Marriot Lakeshore Reserve for a week, we traded my Father's timeshare for that.  We will be visiting the water parks, maybe one park, but that's it.  We plan on dining at Shula's, House of Blues (GC from Restaurants.com).  My cousin and his new wife - the wedding is tomorrow - will be in Disney for their honeymoon, so we are taking them to the Hoop Dee Doo Review.  From Orlando we move over to Vero Beach for the weekend.  My DH has always wanted to stay there, so I squeezed in a quick stay for him.  On Sunday we leave for our favorite DVC resort - Hilton Head Island.  On the following Saturday we will drive home - I think we will do it in one day.



We went to HH last year and liked it. DS is only 2 so we'll probably wait and go back when he's older and can go fishing with DH. How do you like VB? Is it similar to HH? We've never been, but I'd like to try it. 



liesel said:


> QOTD Saturday August 6
> This qotd is inspired by all of you who have posted pictures of your pets.
> Do you have a pet?  If so, please post your favorite pet pic or share a favorite pet story!



Sorry, no pets. I'm a dog person though. DH likes BIG dogs and I prefer little ones so maybe we'll meet half way one of these times. 



Rose&Mike said:


> *Happy Birthday to Janis!!*



Happy Belated Birthday Janis! Hope it was a great one 



liesel said:


> QOTD Monday August 8
> Have you been to any of the water parks in Orlando (Blizzard Beach, Typhoon Lagoon, Aquatica, Discovery Cove, etc.)?  Do you have a favorite?
> 
> 
> I've only been to Aquatica but really enjoyed it (except for the food).  I hope to try one of the Disney water parks on a future trip, whenever that may be.



I've been to Blizzard Beach, Typhoon Lagoon, Wet and Wild and River Country. I'm not a fan of lakes so I wasn't a fan of River Country, but I did enjoy BB and TL. I'd say TL the best for it's family raft ride and swimming with the fish. 

What is Aquatica?



Well sorry to post and run, but I have a ton of work to get done.


----------



## my3princes

Hello All.  What a day.  I barely slept last night, just so off schedule, that of course made my 10 hour work day seem even longer.  I arrived at work to a new office mate.  Not sure what happened last week, but my team lead was moved out of her office and into mine.  My old office mate (who is on maternity leave) was moved in with another coworker who had had her own office   All I know is that I wasn't at fault.  I can share an office with anyone (even if she only listens to Christian radio which is not all that upbeat, lots of talk).

On a very positive note...I was so good with NOT eating today.  No snacks at all, just 3 meals   To top it off I went for a walk/run tonight.  I did a mile in a half in less than 30 minutes.  I probably ran 1/3 of a mile and walked the rest.  I know that doesn't sound like much, but I got my butt outside and did it.  I feel powerful tonight.


----------



## bellebookworm9

keenercam said:


> Hi, everyone! I haven't had a chance to catch up yet because work is unbelievably busy, but I wanted to thank everyone for their good wishes for the 1/2 marathon.  It was so wonderful to see Maria (worfiedoodles) there.  If you've never met her or seen a picture, imagine the prettiest smile and most positive spirit, and you'll know why I felt so fortunate to see her in the starting corral yesterday morning in the torrential rain.
> 
> I posted a quick race report/review on the race thread, but it is HERE at post 99, if you want to read it.
> 
> I'll be back soon to catch up.



Glad to hear your race went well, if slowly. And that's great that you had such a great friend to stay with you! How ridiculous about the bus though-like someone else said, I think it only counts if you do the whole thing yourself!



trinaweena said:


> Whoa. I fell way off the wagon. Like I can't even see the wagon anymore.  I haven't excersized in two weeks.
> 
> And lastly, to those who said they are too smart for a boyfriend, poppycock.  My little cousin is 13 and "into" boys now, and last time I saw her I gave her some advice that I wish someone had given me and i hope she takes to heart.  Boys like smart girls.  My boyfriend and I have been together 3 years and he always tells me his favorite thing about me is my intelligence.  To which i always respond "I do have a very high IQ"  I know I'm smart and I love that about myself, and I would never date someone who was not smart.  I consider it one of my qualities!
> 
> Hopefully I will catch up soon.  My paper is "finished"...well we'll see what the teacher thinks! Wish me luck!



I was just thinking that you hadn't posted in a while, so I'm glad to hear you're still here! Good luck with your paper!



dvccruiser76 said:


> Wow, that must take some getting used to. I guess that's why I work with numbers. Have you gotten used to using the vesting machine?



The vesting machine is actually not too bad. It's just a black vest that goes around the kid, then it has two vacuum type hoses that attach to the vest. You turn the settings on, push the power button, and it's all set! It's actually really quite cool.


----------



## liesel

Good evening everyone!

To help us ease into the week, I'll post another summer QOTD.

QOTD Tuesday August 9
Do you have a favorite beach?  Describe your perfect day there.

OK, computer is finally updated  and I am off to bed.  Good night!


----------



## buzz5985

tigger813 said:


> Evening all,
> 
> I just finished Hunger Games and was mixed on the ending. Then I looked up on Wikipedia about the other books in the trilogy and decided that I want to read them as well. I won't give anything away.
> 
> TTFN



I am going to listen to this book on our drive down to WDW.  It is on DS summer reading list.  He read his allotted number so we are not cheating LOL.



dvccruiser76 said:


> We went to HH last year and liked it. DS is only 2 so we'll probably wait and go back when he's older and can go fishing with DH. How do you like VB? Is it similar to HH? We've never been, but I'd like to try it.



It is our first trip to Vero Beach, I will let you know.

Thanks everyone for the birthday wishes.  I had a very nice weekend, I went to a beautiful wedding Saturday.  And on my birthday I woke up to find a new chamilia bracelet - with the dangling Mickey charm, Cindy's coach, and a bead that says "Dreams Really do come true".  I was very surprised.  

Since we are leaving on vacation - I didn't want to go out to eat.  So we drove up to Butcher Boy in North Andover.  Anyone in MA - it is well worth the drive to this place.  We spent $35 for 3 steaks, 1 filet mignon, and 2 NY sirloin ($11.59/pound for the steaks )  The rest of the meal was rounded out by baked potatos and roasted zucchini, summer squash, red pepper, onion and mushrooms.  It was a wonderful meal prepared by DH.  

Here is a picture of the bracelet





This is a picture of our girl Bonnie - she passed away 3 years ago.  She is 16 in the picture and lived to be 2 weeks shy of her 18th birthday.  With DS of course.  LOL  






This is a picture of Patches we have had him for about 1 year.  It took us close to 2 years to feel we were ready to commit to another pet.  I found him on Petfinder.  He came from Arkansas, he weighed 2 pounds when I got him and he nows tops out at about 11 pounds - of trouble.  I have to watch this dog more than I every had to watch Connor as a toddler!!!!  Your unloading the dryer - he sneaks up behind you and steals a piece of clothing usually socks - and he is off on a run.  LOL  






What was another question??  Oh water parks - I have been to Typhoon Lagoon, and plan to visit Blizzard Beach.  I loved the wave pool at Typhoon Lagoon, after I figured out you can't just jump over them.  LOL  I tried that and ended up head over heels, twirling in the water until I was beached.  LOL  Not a pretty site.  Lucky I didn't take out multiple children, guess they have learned to stay out of the way!!!!

That could go with the other question what has your weight kept you from??  It probably should have kept me from the Water Park!!!!  Oh, and I just remembered - I went into that shark tank you swim accross??  First - it was freezing - so I went very fast accross the tank.  But the only trouble is I couldn't get my leg up to the first step out and haul myself out.  I was going into panic mode when I thought of poor DH trying to shove me out and I found the strength to lift myself out.  LOL  I won't be going back to that tank again.  

Janis


----------



## my3princes

liesel said:


> Good evening everyone!
> 
> To help us ease into the week, I'll post another summer QOTD.
> 
> QOTD Tuesday August 9
> Do you have a favorite beach?  Describe your perfect day there.
> 
> OK, computer is finally updated  and I am off to bed.  Good night!



I guess my favorite beach would be in Cozumel Mexico.  The water was a beautiful turquoise and so warm.  There were plenty of chairs for lounging around as well as inflatable iceburgs, trampolines and other things to play on.  They had a bar/restaruant on the beach for refreshments.  The kids enjoyed climbing a palm tree.  I tried paddle boarding too.  Lots to do, warm water and great fun.  Wish I was there now 

We are definitely looking forward to the Hawaiian beaches next summer too


----------



## JacksLilWench

liesel said:


> QOTD Tuesday August 9
> Do you have a favorite beach?  Describe your perfect day there.



All the warm ones, hahaha!  I don't care where the beach is, as long as it's warm.  I don't care for Myrtle- too many drunk people and high school kids acting ridiculous.  I wish I had a travel partner to go to beaches with, but alas, I don't!  It looks like I'll have to do some more research and let you know!


----------



## tigger813

QOTD: I'm not really a beach person! I'm hoping my favorite beach will be at Castaway Cay next June!

Went out for my morning walk with my neighbor. We did our route backwards today which allowed me to stop at the wellness center to get some water with aloe! I can't wait for my shipment to come in. Not walking again until Thursday as it's supposed to be raining tomorrow!

Girls and I have a few errands to run this morning and then we'll probably work on the walls again. Ash also wants to get sewing our lounge pants.

Slept quite heavily last night right until the alarm went off. I guess I was wiped out.

Guess I will go shower so the girls and I can head out at 8:30 to run our errands.

TTFN


----------



## mikamah

Good morning!  Only had time to skim the posts this morning, but hope to read thoroughly later tonight.  

I have been to both TL and BB, and liked them both.   DS loves the wave pool at TL, and we laugh every time thinking back to our first trip.  We were in the wave pool, he was 5, and he got knocked over by a wave, so we sat down in the very shallow water at the edge of the pool, ds in my lap, and when the waves started again, it was the huge wave, and I figured it would just brush across us, well it picked us up and threw us back and under water, and luckily ds was on my lap, and was fine, and I just skinned my elbow, but my brother and sil said it just looked hilarious.  I did have to go to the nurse for a bandaid, and thought that would be a great job for me one day.  
I like the waterslides with tubes only, and will watch ds do the other ones.  

*Sue*- I hope your sister is doing ok. 

Congrats *Cam and Maria* on the half marathon in the pouring rain sunday!!    You both ROCK!!

*Janis*-Happy belated birthday!  The bracelet is beautiful. 

Have a great day!!


----------



## lisah0711

Good morning all!  

*Deb,* nice job on the OP day!  



liesel said:


> QOTD Tuesday August 9
> Do you have a favorite beach?  Describe your perfect day there.



I love any Pacific beach -- not that I have anything against the Atlantic, just never been there!    I'm hoping to see the beaches at Aulani and Castaway Key some day!  

*Janis,* glad that you had a great  and have a wonderful time on your vacation.  Can't wait to hear all about VB and HHI.  Those are another couple of places on the vacation to do list. 

*Kathy,* when you are a nurse at WDW I'm going to come visit you every year!   

*Nancy,* that stir fry I did last night was very tasty, if I do say so myself.    I use the extra-firm tofu.  I cut the block in half long ways and drain them blocks on paper towels between a couple of plates for an hour.  I added carrots, a red bell pepper, a bunch on green onions, and some premade yakisoba noodles (no flavoring).  Then I used a bottled sauce called Wok With Me Szechwan Sauce that was in the refrigerator of the produce section.  The sauce was only 10 cal a tablespoon and I used 1/2 a bottle.  It came out to a bit less than 500 calories a serving.  

'Course then I had three mai tais which put my calorie count off a bit for the day but I didn't care!  

Have a great and OP day all!


----------



## bellebookworm9

liesel said:


> QOTD Tuesday August 9
> Do you have a favorite beach?  Describe your perfect day there.



Hmmm....I really hate all our local beaches. Lake Erie is just gross. So, I really liked the beach at Blizzard Beach, and I'm sure I'll like the one at Beach Club in just under two months!

Today was definitely not on plan. We went to Red Lobster for Mom's birthday, and then stopped at Coldstone (something new we've been wanting to try). But I'm back on plan today! Going to see the doctor this afternoon about my throat and ear. I know they can't do much since they already gave me an antibiotic, but I just want to know what the problem is-especially since I had finished a round of antibiotics barely a week before this started!


----------



## keenercam

Good morning, everyone.  I am in such a funk this morning. I was here until 8:45 last night and back here at 8:20 this morning and I am fried.  I can't believe it has already been a month since our vacation-- I desperately need another one.

I have been so off plan the past few days and I know I'll feel much better getting things under control today.  Howard and I bought some whey protein powder at the race expo on Saturday and I am planning to start using that for breakfast, especially on the mornings I go to the gym.

Back to the piles on my desk.


----------



## DopeyDame

Good morning all!
I LOVE all the pet pictures.  What a smile.
This has been an exhausting week/start to the week, as my husband is out of town for 10 days, so I'm alone with my toddler.  I've never been so happy to go to work on Monday!   I truly don't know how single parents do it.

QOTD:
My favorite beach is probably Siesta Key in Florida.  My grandmother used to live there, and it's beautiful and huge and WARM!  Honorable mention goes to Martha's Vineyard - not any one beach in particular, just the whole island is awesome and a family tradition.  (is till can't watch jaws, as it was filmed up there, so it just gives me the heebee-jeebees!)


----------



## donac

Good Tuesday morning everyone. 

Last Call Don't forget to send in your weight from last Friday.  I plan on doing stats tonight.

Pretty quiet here.  Dh is painting the trim so I can't do much this morning.  This afternoon I need to stabilize his ladder so I will be standing there for a coupleof hours. 

Have a happy and healthy day.


----------



## trinaweena

i just packed my snacks for today. LOTS and LOTS of fruits and veggies.  I had blueberry pancakes for breakfast.  I'm very tired today and I don't want to work but it is what it is.  My teacher looked at my paper and he said as is its a B-.  So I wil do a litle more work on it and then im done.

Beach QOTD - I HATE the beacch. The sand is gross, I get bored and i don't like seaweed.  There is no beach that ive been to here on the east coast that i enjoyed.  I'm hoping i will find a beach in the bahamas that i like! I wouldn't mine the beach if i was DOING somthing but just lying around in the sun, I get bored with that after a few minutes. 

I thought i would share some pictures of the pets so...sorry for anyone who doesnt like pets!

this is the puppies when we first got que. we didn't know how sick she was when we got her






someone wanted to see my basset hounds, this is my girl Daisy Dog (or Daisy Dukes) Dolly dog is in the corner






Boots in the dishwaser






my bed looks so comfortable in this picture






boots and the fish tank. I dont have those angel fish anymore, that tank is where the goldish live now






cas the first night we brought him home






And yes i dress my dogs up, these ones are disney themed!


----------



## dumbo_buddy

QOTD: ah, the beach. i love the beach. it's funny - love the beach but hate the sand and hate just sitting there. but now that i have a kid the days of just sitting and relaxing on the beach are over anyway! i have two favorite beaches (is that ok?)
the first is in maui. i mean, hello, a favorite beach _has_ to be hawaiian, right?? this is a picture of thomas and me sitting by the water. the beach is called kamaole I. we had a really nice time there in may. it was our fourth time to hawaii but first with thomas. very fun!





my second favorite beach is the one that's around the block from me. i can walk there in about 30 seconds. it's a really nice place and definitely something you wouldn't think is in new york city, let alone the bronx! i also love it because my dad's whole family is from here. i didn't grow up in this neighborhood but was here practically every weekend to visit grandma and grandpa when i was a kid. so it's really nice to live here now. every once in a while when i'm walking around i'll catch a scent of the salt water and it reminds me of my grandparents. it is both sad and happy - i get that feeling that i'm with them again even though i can't be. does that make sense?

here's my little guy playing down at our beach. it was a little cloudy that day but you can usually see the manhattan skyline. the skyline changed drastically almost 10 years ago but it's still a sight to see! 





that was a fun question 

*lisa* "wok this way"  i'm going to look for it. where did you get the premade noodles? i wonder if i'll have to go to a fancier store for those. so you just take the tofu and lay it on a paper towel to drain for a while? good to know. i wouldn't have thought of that. when i was pregnant with thomas and working i would go to those places where you tell them what you want in your salad and they'd toss it all up for you. i always got tofu. salad tastes so good when someone else makes it for you. sigh.

*trina* cute animals! i definitely spotted the dharma initiative symbol on your bed! nice! speaking of lost and beaches, DH and i took a private LOST tour on oahu back in 2008. we got to see a bunch of places where the show was filmed and even got to swim at the losties' beach. it was awesome!

*gretchen* mmmm cold stone....mmmmm. so good and yet so bad for you. sometimes it's worth it though  and good job for getting back on plan!

***

getting ready to put the little guy down for a nap. i really should do some housework but i think i might read a little and then close my eyes for a bit. we just got back from the pool and i'm a little pooped from the sun and from my 5 mile walk today. 

looks like it's supposed to rain. glad we got outside when we did! have a great day everyone!


----------



## pjstevens

keenercam said:


> I have been so off plan the past few days and I know I'll feel much better getting things under control today.  Howard and I bought some whey protein powder at the race expo on Saturday and I am planning to start using that for breakfast, especially on the mornings I go to the gym.
> 
> Back to the piles on my desk.



You know I love my protein drink, so any questions or if you find it's not what you want, there are lots of other options.


----------



## keenercam

Thanks, Patty.

Hey, I've been meaning to ask you guys whether any of you use wonton wrappers for anything good and if you could make any suggestions. I am going to check the WW website and some other cooking websites for recipes, but would love to know if anybody has a recipe they love.  I bought the wrappers when I saw them by chance at Wegmans, and now I have to figure out what I can do with them.

Howard bought a huge canister of dried mushrooms yesterday (I asked him to look at them when I read about them on the WW website), and I am already trying to think of what I can do with them.  Apparently I just have to put them in water for 5 minutes to reconstitute them.  I want to come up with a recipe that is "gourmet mushroom mix"-worthy.

I am loving the pet pictures and beach pictures.  Definitely much more enjoyable to look at than what is going on outside my window today.  We've just gotten the all-clear after about 40 minutes of the tornado sirens going off and all sorts of interesting debris whipping around in the wind outside my 14th floor office windows. EEK!


----------



## JacksLilWench

keenercam said:


> Thanks, Patty.
> 
> Hey, I've been meaning to ask you guys whether any of you use wonton wrappers for anything good and if you could make any suggestions. I am going to check the WW website and some other cooking websites for recipes, but would love to know if anybody has a recipe they love.  I bought the wrappers when I saw them by chance at Wegmans, and now I have to figure out what I can do with them.



The website www.hungrygirl.com has some awesome recipes that use wonton wrappers.  And some awesome recipes in general- you should check it out!


----------



## tigger813

Hi all,

Been a very sad day in our little town today. A 10 year old girl got run over in her driveway by her mother last night. She was lying in the driveway looking at the stars and her mother pulled in their curvy driveway and didn't see her. She was going to be on Ash's soccer team this fall though she had been moved to another team last night. Brian recognized the name immediately. She went to a local private school so Ash didn't know her though I recognized the name. She has an older sibling in high school. Ash was pretty upset that something like that could've happened.

We're starting to gather food and other items for the family. I'm going to make some brownies and chop suey tonight and deliver it to them tomorrow. It's just so awful.

Heading over to tennis lessons in a few minutes and to pick up a few more things at the library. While the kids have lessons I'm going to run to the grocery store to pick up a container for the chop suey so it can be frozen if necessary. 

Hug your kids extra tight today!


----------



## Disneywedding2010

The last 48 hours have been a whirlwind of emotions for me. Sunday night a traumatic event left me reliving the night my husband & daughter were killed by a drunk driver. 

Alan was working this weekend on getting the garage organized and figuring out what we were keeping and what we were getting rid of. He was going through boxes and such and came across one that was on the top shelf (we have shelves in our garage on one side). He went to open the box and found something that he forgot we even had (I knew nothing about it).

He came inside and I knew something was wrong when he had this serious look on his face and he kind of stammered trying to come up with the right words, "Um, honey I found something and I'm not sure what to do with it." Puzzled I asked him what he was talking about. He asked me to follow him to the garage, so I did. He pulled the plastic bag out of the box and said "I found this. I forgot it was here." I took the bag from him and upon seeing the label that said "ME's office" I instantly got lightheaded, dizzy, and thought I was going to pass out. 

"OMG"...

I walked into the house and sat down in the middle of the living room floor, Alan followed me. I opened up the bag and took out the shredded up bloody clothes. Upon inspection I realized they were mine. The only reason I knew was because the label was on the jeans and I only wore one brand of jeans back then. Then I pulled out a peice of sweatshirt that had blood on it. I didn't recognize it as something of mine so I'm assuming it was Josh's. 

I put everything in the bag and just sat there in shock and before I knew it the tears started to flow uncontrollably to the point to where I was sobbing. After somewhat composing myself I got up and went out to the garage with the bag in my hand. The knee jerk reaction was to throw it away, I couldn't. I couldn't get myself to do it. Alan asked me if I wanted to throw them away and all I could manage to do was shake my head no. 

He pulled up a chair and I sat down and started crying harder. I started rambling about how I know my mom has Josh and Maddie's clothes from that night because she had told me over a year ago. Then I told him how my dad wouldn't ever go to the cemetary to see them because he was the one who had to identify them that night. I can imagine that haunts him and understandably so. 

After sitting outside for a few minutes I went in and sat at my desk. It was around 10pm TX time and I started to panic. I needed to talk to someone, anyone. Then I realized it was to late to call any of my friends so I did the only thing I could, I called my mom. 

She answered the phone and as soon as she said hello I just lost it and started sobbing all over again. Bless her heart luckily she was able to figure out what I was saying between my uncontrollable sobs. Once i had caught my breathe and was able to take a few deep breaths I could hear her crying on the other end. "I'm so sorry honey. You weren't suppose to find those. Alan was suppose to put all of that away somewhere that you wouldn't find it." I told her it wasn't Alan's fault. He had hid them a way pretty darn well (on a shelf way above my 4'11 head). I told her they would of never been uncovered had we not been in the process of getting ready to move. They could of stayed on that shelf forever and I would of never known. 

After getting off the phone with her a texted awhile with a friend and then went to bed. I didn't wake up til almost 3pm yesterday and honestly just didn't care. I spent the whole day in a fog and zombie like state. I was in that I don't care about anything or anyone and for once in my life I'm going to worry about me and no one else. Every time I get in an emotional funk I always "jump out" of it so to speak in order to be there for friends and family. Well screw it for once I was only thinking about me. 

I started feeling somewhat better around 11 last night. I told Alan I wanted to go to wal-mart and drown my sorrows in Blue Bell ice cream. So we went up there and I stocked up on pints of ice cream, lunchables, and Gatorade. 

Just when I think I can bury the events of what happened that night they always find a way to sneak up on me and knock me on my butt.


----------



## liesel

Cam-I've used wonton wrappers to make ravioli, I'll track down a recipe.  Congrats on the half!  I read your race report, it sounded pretty brutal but I am so glad you finished and had a wonderful weekend with fellow WISHers.

Tracey- How awful for that family.  Its so nice of you to pitch in and help out.


DisneyWedding2010-   I can't imagine your pain.  Grief can come at us in waves out of nowhere and its ok to let it wash over you.  You don't have to be strong all the time.


The day has gotten away from me, my first kid free day.  I did my run and went to help the first graders have lunch at school for the first time.  They were so unbelieveably cute, especially my little DD, who is growing up so fast.  Its almost time to go get them, I'll check in soon.


----------



## my3princes

tigger813 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Been a very sad day in our little town today. A 10 year old girl got run over in her driveway by her mother last night. She was lying in the driveway looking at the stars and her mother pulled in their curvy driveway and didn't see her. She was going to be on Ash's soccer team this fall though she had been moved to another team last night. Brian recognized the name immediately. She went to a local private school so Ash didn't know her though I recognized the name. She has an older sibling in high school. Ash was pretty upset that something like that could've happened.
> 
> We're starting to gather food and other items for the family. I'm going to make some brownies and chop suey tonight and deliver it to them tomorrow. It's just so awful.
> 
> Heading over to tennis lessons in a few minutes and to pick up a few more things at the library. While the kids have lessons I'm going to run to the grocery store to pick up a container for the chop suey so it can be frozen if necessary.
> 
> Hug your kids extra tight today!



That is horrific.  I cannot imagine what that family is going through.  I hope the mother is getting psychiatric help as there is no way she can ever get through that without it.



Disneywedding2010 said:


> The last 48 hours have been a whirlwind of emotions for me. Sunday night a traumatic event left me reliving the night my husband & daughter were killed by a drunk driver.
> 
> Alan was working this weekend on getting the garage organized and figuring out what we were keeping and what we were getting rid of. He was going through boxes and such and came across one that was on the top shelf (we have shelves in our garage on one side). He went to open the box and found something that he forgot we even had (I knew nothing about it).
> 
> He came inside and I knew something was wrong when he had this serious look on his face and he kind of stammered trying to come up with the right words, "Um, honey I found something and I'm not sure what to do with it." Puzzled I asked him what he was talking about. He asked me to follow him to the garage, so I did. He pulled the plastic bag out of the box and said "I found this. I forgot it was here." I took the bag from him and upon seeing the label that said "ME's office" I instantly got lightheaded, dizzy, and thought I was going to pass out.
> 
> "OMG"...
> 
> I walked into the house and sat down in the middle of the living room floor, Alan followed me. I opened up the bag and took out the shredded up bloody clothes. Upon inspection I realized they were mine. The only reason I knew was because the label was on the jeans and I only wore one brand of jeans back then. Then I pulled out a peice of sweatshirt that had blood on it. I didn't recognize it as something of mine so I'm assuming it was Josh's.
> 
> I put everything in the bag and just sat there in shock and before I knew it the tears started to flow uncontrollably to the point to where I was sobbing. After somewhat composing myself I got up and went out to the garage with the bag in my hand. The knee jerk reaction was to throw it away, I couldn't. I couldn't get myself to do it. Alan asked me if I wanted to throw them away and all I could manage to do was shake my head no.
> 
> He pulled up a chair and I sat down and started crying harder. I started rambling about how I know my mom has Josh and Maddie's clothes from that night because she had told me over a year ago. Then I told him how my dad wouldn't ever go to the cemetary to see them because he was the one who had to identify them that night. I can imagine that haunts him and understandably so.
> 
> After sitting outside for a few minutes I went in and sat at my desk. It was around 10pm TX time and I started to panic. I needed to talk to someone, anyone. Then I realized it was to late to call any of my friends so I did the only thing I could, I called my mom.
> 
> She answered the phone and as soon as she said hello I just lost it and started sobbing all over again. Bless her heart luckily she was able to figure out what I was saying between my uncontrollable sobs. Once i had caught my breathe and was able to take a few deep breaths I could hear her crying on the other end. "I'm so sorry honey. You weren't suppose to find those. Alan was suppose to put all of that away somewhere that you wouldn't find it." I told her it wasn't Alan's fault. He had hid them a way pretty darn well (on a shelf way above my 4'11 head). I told her they would of never been uncovered had we not been in the process of getting ready to move. They could of stayed on that shelf forever and I would of never known.
> 
> After getting off the phone with her a texted awhile with a friend and then went to bed. I didn't wake up til almost 3pm yesterday and honestly just didn't care. I spent the whole day in a fog and zombie like state. I was in that I don't care about anything or anyone and for once in my life I'm going to worry about me and no one else. Every time I get in an emotional funk I always "jump out" of it so to speak in order to be there for friends and family. Well screw it for once I was only thinking about me.
> 
> I started feeling somewhat better around 11 last night. I told Alan I wanted to go to wal-mart and drown my sorrows in Blue Bell ice cream. So we went up there and I stocked up on pints of ice cream, lunchables, and Gatorade.
> 
> Just when I think I can bury the events of what happened that night they always find a way to sneak up on me and knock me on my butt.



I cried with you as I read this.  i think you've done as well as you possibly can dealing with this.  I'm glad that your mother and Alan were there for you.  Alan seems like an exceptional man.


----------



## liesel

Here is my wonton wrapper recipe, if anyone is interested.  It makes 24 ravioli, 4 servings (6 per serving).  Its on the high range of my recipe list, 510 calories per serving, but 6 raviolis is very filling.

3 cheese ravioli with cherry tomatoes

1 cup part skim ricotta
1/2 cup shredded smoked mozzarella (or regular part skim)
2 Tbsp grated parmesan plus more for garnish
48 wonton wrappers
2 egg whites, lightly beaten
2 Tbsp olive oil
2 pints cherry tomatoes (you can use a combination of red and yellow)
2 cloves garlic, thinly sliced
1 cup basil leaves, torn, plus more for garnish
salt and pepper to taste

1. bring a large pot of water to a boil over high heat.  Mix the three cheeses together.  Working on a clean floured surface, lay down a single wonton wrapper and place a spoonful of the cheese mixture in the center, being careful not to overstuff.  Paint the edges of the wrappers with egg whites, then top with another wonton wrapper.  Press firmly around the edges to secure the filling inside the ravioli.  Repeat to create 24 ravioli.

2. heat the oil in a large skillet or saute pan over medium heat.  Cook the tomatoes and garlic for 5 to 7 minutes until the tomatoes are lightly cooked on the outside and about to burst.  Use a fork to lightly crush a few tomatoes to give this a more saucelike quality.  Add the basil and remove from heat.

3. salt the boiling water and turn down the heat to medium so that it is gently boiling.  Carefully drop in the ravioli and cook for 3 minutes, then drain.  Divide the ravioli among 4 warm plates or bowls, then top each with the tomatoes.  Top with grated or shaved Parmesan and more fresh basil.

from "Cook This, Not That"

they also have some more suggestions for ravioli fillings and sauce:

ricotta cheese filling with bolognese sauce

shredded chicken and roasted red peppers with pesto

fresh goat cheese with fresh tomato sauce

peas pureed with mint filling with olive oil and parmesan sauce


*********

Tonight I am making a pasta recipe with chicken sausage and broccoli.  The sauce has a little bit of olive oil and some chicken broth.  Have a good dinner everyone!


----------



## Worfiedoodles

liesel said:


> Good evening everyone!
> 
> To help us ease into the week, I'll post another summer QOTD.
> 
> QOTD Tuesday August 9
> Do you have a favorite beach?  Describe your perfect day there.



This is a toss-up, but I think my favorite beach is Magen's Bay in St. Thomas. Really beautiful, and I could just lay there, occasionally dip in the water, and drink rum punch all day  My other favorite is Seven Mile Beach in Grand Cayman. Ironic because I don't think I could get dh to the Caribbean again, when we want to cruise somewhere warm he is all about Bermuda -- we get off the ship and we're five minutes from home...

I am so sorry for those having a tough time right now  

Maria


----------



## tigger813

DisneyWedding2010- I'm crying with you right now! I have been close to tears all day anyways! Lots of hugs to you! You are in my thoughts tonight!

It's been a stressful day here! I will probably have a good cry after the kids go to bed! I hate to cry in front of them. Ash has been pretty upset today and Brian has been in shock since he found out. Several of the girls on his soccer team played with the little girl so he is going to talk to one of the parents and the head of the league about helping the girls to deal with this terrible tragedy. We got an email from the superintendent of schools. They are having counseling available the next two days for those kids who need it. Even though she didn't go to our school she was quite active in sports in town. There are some vigils planned and I hope we are able to attend one as I think it will help us all deal with this. There are no photos of the girl being released to the media and they have asked that no photos be posted on FB. I broke my rule and had a drink tonight as I'm just so sad.

I think I will go clean up from dinner and start the chop suey and brownies so they will be ready tomorrow to deliver. 

Thanks for keeping Bridgette's family in your prayers! There's another angel in heaven tonight!


----------



## my3princes

Since this year's vacation is over, we are now in planning mode for our Hawaii/California trip next summer.  We are planning a week pre cruise, the weeklong cruise to 4 Islands followed by a day or two in Honolulu then a 4 day stay at DL.  Packing will certainly be a challange at best especially since we will need to pay for checked luggage (most likely).  In any event I am racking my brain for any space saving, travel friendly tips that you all might have.  I'm really hoping to only have one checked bag and one carry on per person.  I'm looking into dry shampoo bars instead of bottles of shampoo, what other things to you wear by?


----------



## Disneywedding2010

Thank you everyone.. 

 tigger813

I've done pretty well today and have been focused on trying to get things situated before we leave Friday for FL. I was up til 3am getting laundry done. I got most of my bag packed and Alan started packing his earlier. I still need to put my tennis shoes and socks in my suitcase. I always wear my sandals going through security, its a lot easier on me. I also got on Owners Lockers website and set up drop off for our purple locker at the Contemporary. I'm excited because we've always stayed at BLT (our home resort). This will be my first time to not only stay at the Contemporary but also theme park view. 

The cats are staying at the house. They should be okay. We have a multi day food and water bowls for them that last them almost a week. We'll refill them right before we leave Friday morning so they should be okay. They also have two litter boxes that they use. Alan is taking Lizzy to the pet hotel Thursday morning and dropping her off. We'll pick her back up Wednesday morning. They won't be open Tuesday night by the time we get home. 

I need to call the power and water company in FL tomorrow and see if they can get our utilities hooked up while we're in town. It will be one less thing to worry about when we get there in October permanently. 

We're going to try and get everything done on Friday that needs to be done regarding the house. Our car service is picking us up at 4:15am on Friday. Our flight leaves DFW around 9:55am. Then we're going to take the ME to the resort. Then have the Alamo shuttle pick us up and take us to get our rental car. Then we'll head to the house and do what needs to be done and then meet with the pool company that we want to have put a pool in. I believe we have a 930pm Ohanas reservation (Alan's only request for the trip ). MK has evening EMH on Sunday night and Hollywood Studios has them Monday night. So we'll get a little bit of Disney in during the trip.


----------



## buzz5985

tigger813 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Been a very sad day in our little town today. A 10 year old girl got run over in her driveway by her mother last night. She was lying in the driveway looking at the stars and her mother pulled in their curvy driveway and didn't see her. She was going to be on Ash's soccer team this fall though she had been moved to another team last night. Brian recognized the name immediately. She went to a local private school so Ash didn't know her though I recognized the name. She has an older sibling in high school. Ash was pretty upset that something like that could've happened.
> 
> We're starting to gather food and other items for the family. I'm going to make some brownies and chop suey tonight and deliver it to them tomorrow. It's just so awful.
> 
> Heading over to tennis lessons in a few minutes and to pick up a few more things at the library. While the kids have lessons I'm going to run to the grocery store to pick up a container for the chop suey so it can be frozen if necessary.
> 
> Hug your kids extra tight today!



So sorry to hear this.  My poor DS 14 lost 2 friends in the past year.   One fellow boy scout in a skiing accident 2 weeks before Christmas and then one of his classmates in an accident in his backyard, the week before school let out.  He also had a classmate/teammate collapse on the ice at practice.  Lucky they have the personnel and defribrilators (sp?) that saved his life.  He now has a mini defribrilator inplanted in his chest - but he can't play any contact sports anymore.  So long story short - our community used the website lotsa helping hands.  You join a community on there, there is a calendar and you can coordinate bringing over food etc.  That way the families weren't receiving 12 lasagnas one day.  It was very helpful.

Janis


----------



## SettinSail

tigger813 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Been a very sad day in our little town today. A 10 year old girl got run over in her driveway by her mother last night. She was lying in the driveway looking at the stars and her mother pulled in their curvy driveway and didn't see her. She was going to be on Ash's soccer team this fall though she had been moved to another team last night. Brian recognized the name immediately. She went to a local private school so Ash didn't know her though I recognized the name. She has an older sibling in high school. Ash was pretty upset that something like that could've happened.
> 
> We're starting to gather food and other items for the family. I'm going to make some brownies and chop suey tonight and deliver it to them tomorrow. It's just so awful.
> 
> Heading over to tennis lessons in a few minutes and to pick up a few more things at the library. While the kids have lessons I'm going to run to the grocery store to pick up a container for the chop suey so it can be frozen if necessary.
> 
> Hug your kids extra tight today!




Tracey,  for you.  Unfortunately, I have been through a similar situation.  In 2006, our next door neighbor's 7 year old son was backed over and killed in the driveway across the street from our house.  It was the most horrible thing I have ever experienced and for the first few weeks I did not think I would make it.  I know it sounds strange but you know how you can really get close to your neighbors and their kids, esp when they are your own kids playmates.  I had known Davis since the day he was born.  I got better as more time went by but I still think about it almost every day.  I think back to my pain and can only imagine what the Mom of this girl is going through.
I can feel a little of what you are going through

Christina, so sad for you to have to face that awful reminder of your family.  I hope you have been able to put some more pleasant memories in your mind

Hello to everyone else!   Work has gone well the past 2 days, eating has been OK, have not done any exercise but going to meet with a trainer at the YMCA tomorrow

I've only had time to read this page but I hope to get caught up soon and post some more!

Shawn


----------



## liesel

Disneywedding2010 said:


> Thank you everyone..
> 
> tigger813
> 
> I've done pretty well today and have been focused on trying to get things situated before we leave Friday for FL. I was up til 3am getting laundry done. I got most of my bag packed and Alan started packing his earlier. I still need to put my tennis shoes and socks in my suitcase. I always wear my sandals going through security, its a lot easier on me. I also got on Owners Lockers website and set up drop off for our purple locker at the Contemporary. I'm excited because we've always stayed at BLT (our home resort). This will be my first time to not only stay at the Contemporary but also theme park view.
> 
> The cats are staying at the house. They should be okay. We have a multi day food and water bowls for them that last them almost a week. We'll refill them right before we leave Friday morning so they should be okay. They also have two litter boxes that they use. Alan is taking Lizzy to the pet hotel Thursday morning and dropping her off. We'll pick her back up Wednesday morning. They won't be open Tuesday night by the time we get home.
> 
> I need to call the power and water company in FL tomorrow and see if they can get our utilities hooked up while we're in town. It will be one less thing to worry about when we get there in October permanently.
> 
> We're going to try and get everything done on Friday that needs to be done regarding the house. Our car service is picking us up at 4:15am on Friday. Our flight leaves DFW around 9:55am. Then we're going to take the ME to the resort. Then have the Alamo shuttle pick us up and take us to get our rental car. Then we'll head to the house and do what needs to be done and then meet with the pool company that we want to have put a pool in. I believe we have a 930pm Ohanas reservation (Alan's only request for the trip ). MK has evening EMH on Sunday night and Hollywood Studios has them Monday night. So we'll get a little bit of Disney in during the trip.




I hope you have a great trip!



my3princes said:


> Since this year's vacation is over, we are now in planning mode for our Hawaii/California trip next summer.  We are planning a week pre cruise, the weeklong cruise to 4 Islands followed by a day or two in Honolulu then a 4 day stay at DL.  Packing will certainly be a challange at best especially since we will need to pay for checked luggage (most likely).  In any event I am racking my brain for any space saving, travel friendly tips that you all might have.  I'm really hoping to only have one checked bag and one carry on per person.  I'm looking into dry shampoo bars instead of bottles of shampoo, what other things to you wear by?



We are going to Kauai next month.  Its only an 8 day trip and we are going to check 2 bags and carry on 1 small suitcase and 2 backpacks for the 4 of us.  Will you have access to laundry facilities, that could make things much easier.



buzz5985 said:


> So sorry to hear this.  My poor DS 14 lost 2 friends in the past year.   One fellow boy scout in a skiing accident 2 weeks before Christmas and then one of his classmates in an accident in his backyard, the week before school let out.  He also had a classmate/teammate collapse on the ice at practice.  Lucky they have the personnel and defribrilators (sp?) that saved his life.  He now has a mini defribrilator inplanted in his chest - but he can't play any contact sports anymore.  So long story short - our community used the website lotsa helping hands.  You join a community on there, there is a calendar and you can coordinate bringing over food etc.  That way the families weren't receiving 12 lasagnas one day.  It was very helpful.
> 
> Janis




That is a lot of tragedy in one community, so sorry for your DS.


Trina and Nancy-Trina I loved your pet pictures (and so did my kids!)!  I spotted the Dharma Initiative mousepad right away too.  Another Lostie here.  We lived on Oahu for 6 months, but unfortunately it was just before they started filming the series.  We were there when they were making the pilot, we just didn't know it!  A favorite part of the show for DH and I was recognizing some of the locations they used.  A glimpse of our second home!

Nancy- Thanks for posting the beach pictures.


Thanks for all the beach responses, many different lovely places were mentioned.  I realized I forgot to answer.  I'd definitely pick the beaches of Hawaii, its really hard for me to pick a favorite from there.

I'm not sure I'll get on again tonight (so tired), so I'll go ahead and post tomorrow's QOTD.


QOTD Wednesday August 10
I've read that many nutritionists recommend following an 80/20 rule-eating healthy 80% of the time and enjoying your favorite treats in moderation 20% of the time.  What would you say your percentage is?  Do you plan for your "off plan" meals or treats?

I try to limit myself to one or two off plan meals per week, usually on the weekends.  I have gotten better the last few months at not letting myself completely fall off the wagon on the weekends, but that is when all my off plan meals still happen.  I have dessert very infrequently, but try to enjoy my favorite treats like ice cream in small amounts.  And I don't keep it in the house!


----------



## SettinSail

my3princes said:


> Since this year's vacation is over, we are now in planning mode for our Hawaii/California trip next summer.  We are planning a week pre cruise, the weeklong cruise to 4 Islands followed by a day or two in Honolulu then a 4 day stay at DL.  Packing will certainly be a challange at best especially since we will need to pay for checked luggage (most likely).  In any event I am racking my brain for any space saving, travel friendly tips that you all might have.  I'm really hoping to only have one checked bag and one carry on per person.  I'm looking into dry shampoo bars instead of bottles of shampoo, what other things to you wear by?



Do you have any of those space saver bags that you can vacuum all the air out of?  You can pack alot into those and then they squish down to very thin. Limit the outfits and do laundry atleast once.  Try to wear outfits more than once if possible.  Limit of 2 prs shoes per person. Ship souveniers home. What about 1 set of toiletries the whole family will use--ie, one bar of soap, one bottle of shampoo, etc.  Probably would not work with deodarant  Luckily you don't have 3 daughters!   Imagine all the clothes, toiletries, hair appliances, etc, etc, etc they would want to pack!
I think a guy would easily be able to do a 3 week vacation with just one checked bag and a carry-on.  Just need to be able to do laundry along the way 

Shawn


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

liesel said:


> QOTD Monday August 8
> Have you been to any of the water parks in Orlando (Blizzard Beach, Typhoon Lagoon, Aquatica, Discovery Cove, etc.)?  Do you have a favorite?



Its been awhile.  I have been to BB in 98 and Typhoon Lagon in 96.  I didnt really like TL but loved BB.  We probably will go back there once the boys are older and can really enjoy it all.  Im not sure at there age now that it is worth the extra money.



keenercam said:


> I posted a quick race report/review on the race thread, but it is HERE at post 99, if you want to read it.
> 
> I'll be back soon to catch up.



I read your TR.  Sounds like a wonderful weekend with great company.  You did so awesome and good for you for not hopping on that bus.  You should be very proud of yourself.



liesel said:


> QOTD Tuesday August 9
> Do you have a favorite beach?  Describe your perfect day there.



I have only been to the jersey shore and OC, MD but I am sure that if I ever get to hawaii or the islands they would out shine where I have been.

We recently went to ocean city, NJ and I really liked that beach and their boardwalk.  I love ocean city, MD too because there is so much do off of the beach.

Here is a picture of my youngest son Nick from a few weeks ago at the jersey shore.








keenercam said:


> We've just gotten the all-clear after about 40 minutes of the tornado sirens going off and all sorts of interesting debris whipping around in the wind outside my 14th floor office windows. EEK!



oh gosh that is really scary.  Glad everything was ok.



tigger813 said:


> Been a very sad day in our little town today.



oh my that is so awful.  There family and that mother is in my thoughts and prayers.



Disneywedding2010 said:


> The last 48 hours have been a whirlwind of emotions for me. Sunday night a traumatic event left me reliving the night my husband & daughter were killed by a drunk driver.



I was in tears as you described your evening to us.  It must be so hard for you to go through those memories.  Im glad you had alan and your mom to be there for you.  



liesel said:


> The day has gotten away from me, my first kid free day.  I did my run and went to help the first graders have lunch at school for the first time.  They were so unbelieveably cute, especially my little DD, who is growing up so fast.  Its almost time to go get them, I'll check in soon.



Glad to hear the first day back to school was a success.

Not much to report here.  Typical day today of work and football practice.  Had some drama at football tonight with a few kids punching other kids.  Luckily my son wasnt involved.  When I read the rules at the beginning of the season I laughed at the one that said they will not tolerate punching or hitting.  We are talking about 5-7 year olds so I found it funny that they would need to list this.  But low and behold 2 wks into practice and 2 kids threw punches and another child told a few kids including my son that they were on his kill list.  Ummmm nice.  

Glad to be able to catch up here with you all.  I have really missed being able to get on here.  Im so happy to see the thread still buzzing even towards the end of the challenge.


----------



## donac

Biggest Loser Week 9 ResultsHere we celebrate our progress and recognize our superstars.

Reminder:
-if anybody knows they will miss weighing in, just PM and let me know and youll be marked excused 

First some stats

MAINTAINERS:
(staying within 2 lbs of their maintain weight is successfully maintaining!)
# of Maintainers Reporting In & Successfully Maintaining:1
Congrats Rose & Mike

LOSERS:
weigh ins----------------------- 23
gains----------------------------7
maintains------------------------2
losses-------------------------- 14
New members--------------------0


Biggest Loser Summer Challenge Week 9!
This weeks group loss is 6.85 lbs
For the challenge this week's group has lost 83 pounds


Before the weekly superstar list comes the disclaimer. I am human and I make mistakes. If you have any questions please contact me. For your reference this is the magic percentage of weight lost formula - weight loss for the week divided by weight for last week times 100, that gives us the percentage. Now let me test that with my numbers for week 1, click, click, click goes the calculator. Yes, that agrees with the percentage on the magic spreadsheet. (btw if its been more than 1 week between weigh-ins, then the % loss is divided by the number of weeks, to keep everybody on the same basis)

Now let's get to the good stuff. Who were our superstars of the week? This time Ive done a TOP 10 LIST ! That criteria may change from week to week. Hey I'm in charge here and I get paid nothin' to do this so you better take what you can get! (and if theres something you want to know, just ask me!)

The WISH Biggest Loser Summer Challenge Week 9
#10-cclovesdis   .65 %
#9- jaelless   .67%
#8- mvliimmex   .784%
#7- keenercam   .787%
#6- momofdjc   .82%
#5- bellebookworm9   .84%
#4- disneyKim68   .928% 
#3- JacksLilWench   .929 %
#2- satorifound   1.07 %

and now
The WISH Biggest Loser Summer Challenge 

Week 9 Biggest Loser is:
#1-pjstevens   1.40 %

Quote from Dare2Dream: How is your week going? Are you OP (on program)? Are you exercising? Drinking that water? You know what to do to make the magic happen. Get on the wagon. We are all here to help you on the journey. We can do this one day at a time. One bite at a time.

Have a happy and healthy day!


Congratulations pjstevens


What a great week you had. Keep up the good work. We have a very special clippie reserved for our weekly Biggest Loser. Wear it with pride this week! :

This is our weekly reigning Biggest Loser clippie. We have the large version



or use this
http://photopost.wdwinfo.com/data/500/31040weeklyBLsmall1.jpg
followed by 

or we have a medium version



or use this
http://photopost.wdwinfo.com/data/500/31040weeklyBLmed.jpg
followed by 

and we have a small version



or use
http://photopost.wdwinfo.com/data/500/31040weeklyBLsm.jpg
followed by 

Thanks to ohMom-Molli for these clippies. They were used for a previous BL but we can recycle. Don't they look great!


----------



## bellebookworm9

liesel said:


> QOTD Wednesday August 10
> I've read that many nutritionists recommend following an 80/20 rule-eating healthy 80% of the time and enjoying your favorite treats in moderation 20% of the time.  What would you say your percentage is?  Do you plan for your "off plan" meals or treats?



I've never heard this rule, but I'm definitely going to start trying to follow it. I have no idea what my percentage is, but it's probably not that good. 

 to all who need it, especially *Tracey and family* and *disneywedding.*

My plan to be OP yesterday did not go well at all. But I'm back on today. Just had two waffles with a bit of syrup and then a small banana, and am attempting to drink a bottle of water. For lunch, I have packed a majority of the fruit & veggies we have in the house, plus a low fat, sugar free yogurt. Perhaps will add in some cheese & crackers.

Yesterday at the doctors they couldn't find anything wrong with me. My throat was a little red, but since the swollen glands and pain had gone down a lot, they couldn't determine if it was viral or bacterial, and they also sent me to get tested for mono.  I'm feeling better today, so heading back to work.

Last night was fun; Mom and I went to Target and I bought a bunch of stuff for the townhouse-only 2 weeks left until I go back!


----------



## dumbo_buddy

good morning losers!

QOTD: i haven't heard that breakdown before but it makes sense to me. i'm not going to answer what my current percentage is but i will try to think more about sticking to 80/20. 

yesterday i did pretty good until the ten chips ahoy cookies i demolished IN BED while reading. even as i was doing it i was disgusted with myself. ah, well, at least the rest of the day was filled with fruits and veggies. made that summer squash and white bean sautee again and served it over couscous. 

 to everyone - so many sad stories yesterday  and these things stick with us forever. and sometimes JUST when you think you are "over it" something will happen and you'll be reminded of it all over again. one of my best friends from high school committed suicide our senior year. it was almost 14 years ago but sometimes i feel like it was just yesterday. and it's SO hard not to turn to food when going through this stuff...or thinking about it... 

let's move to a happier note. did YOU know that in one month and one day i'll be going to disney?!  we're actually leaving on sept. 11 (wait, i thought this was supposed to be a happier note!). i'm actually ok with that. i don't really want to be in this neighborhood that day. it is too sad since we lost so many people - friends, family, etc. i almost thinks it's appropriate that i'll be on a plane at 8:46am that morning. it's my own way of giving the middle finger to the taliban. 

anyway, i'm really looking forward to the trip. haven't stayed at BLT before and we'll be in a one bedroom. fancy! DS is obsessed with trains and i'll be 30 weeks pregnant so we plan on riding the choo choo train around and around the magic kingdom alot! sounds good to me! 

ok, after that semi-sad and semi-happy post, i'm getting ready to go for a walk!


----------



## tigger813

buzz5985 said:


> So sorry to hear this.  My poor DS 14 lost 2 friends in the past year.   One fellow boy scout in a skiing accident 2 weeks before Christmas and then one of his classmates in an accident in his backyard, the week before school let out.  He also had a classmate/teammate collapse on the ice at practice.  Lucky they have the personnel and defribrilators (sp?) that saved his life.  He now has a mini defribrilator inplanted in his chest - but he can't play any contact sports anymore.  So long story short - our community used the website lotsa helping hands.  You join a community on there, there is a calendar and you can coordinate bringing over food etc.  That way the families weren't receiving 12 lasagnas one day.  It was very helpful.
> 
> Janis



Janis- They are setting up the lotsahelpinghands site today. We used it a few years ago when a neighbor's husband died suddenly of a heart attack leaving 2 boys. I got the brownies and chop suey made last night. I had enough to make us a chop suey.

I had a horrible night's sleep with HORRIBLE dreams about little kids dying! It was also pouring around 5 this morning which woke me up and then I didn't wake up until 7:30. It was so dark that Brian overslept too!

Izzie developed a fever last night. Knew something was up when she was very cranky during and after tennis lessons. Then she asked me to turn off the fan in our bedroom and was under our comforter. She still has the fever but isn't grumpy.  She's watching Pictureka and having a pop tart for breakfast. Hoping the fever breaks so she can do tennis later. Ash has an event at the library tonight so she's looking forward to that. Her cold seems much better.

Gotta go get the last of the laundry out of the dryer. I'll dump them on my bed so the girls can sort them and take care of their own. Ash also wants to get Izzie's pants done today. It's kind of a yucky day so a good day to be inside.

I need something to eat!

TTFN


----------



## Rose&Mike

my3princes said:


> Since this year's vacation is over, we are now in planning mode for our Hawaii/California trip next summer.  We are planning a week pre cruise, the weeklong cruise to 4 Islands followed by a day or two in Honolulu then a 4 day stay at DL.  Packing will certainly be a challange at best especially since we will need to pay for checked luggage (most likely).  In any event I am racking my brain for any space saving, travel friendly tips that you all might have.  I'm really hoping to only have one checked bag and one carry on per person.  I'm looking into dry shampoo bars instead of bottles of shampoo, what other things to you wear by?


What about looking into shipping a box to the hotel at DL? We often ship to WDW just cause it's so much easier than dealing checked bags. It might even be cheaper/easier to buy some toiletries on the ship than deal with checked luggage. 

I don't have the vacuum bags but I have found that gallon size zipper bags work great for things like undies and t-shirts and socks. You put them in and push the air out and they kind of work like a vacuum bag. You would be amazed at how much you can get in a gallon bag with the air sucked out. When we travel we each carry on a roller bag and a backpack. I can usually do a 5 day trip with this much luggage. 



donac said:


> Biggest Loser Week 9 ResultsHere we celebrate our progress and recognize our superstars.
> 
> Reminder:
> -if anybody knows they will miss weighing in, just PM and let me know and youll be marked excused
> 
> First some stats
> 
> MAINTAINERS:
> (staying within 2 lbs of their maintain weight is successfully maintaining!)
> # of Maintainers Reporting In & Successfully Maintaining:1
> Congrats Rose & Mike
> 
> LOSERS:
> weigh ins----------------------- 23
> gains----------------------------7
> maintains------------------------2
> losses-------------------------- 14
> New members--------------------0
> 
> 
> Biggest Loser Summer Challenge Week 9!
> This weeks group loss is 6.85 lbs
> For the challenge this week's group has lost 83 pounds
> 
> 
> Before the weekly superstar list comes the disclaimer. I am human and I make mistakes. If you have any questions please contact me. For your reference this is the magic percentage of weight lost formula - weight loss for the week divided by weight for last week times 100, that gives us the percentage. Now let me test that with my numbers for week 1, click, click, click goes the calculator. Yes, that agrees with the percentage on the magic spreadsheet. (btw if its been more than 1 week between weigh-ins, then the % loss is divided by the number of weeks, to keep everybody on the same basis)
> 
> Now let's get to the good stuff. Who were our superstars of the week? This time Ive done a TOP 10 LIST ! That criteria may change from week to week. Hey I'm in charge here and I get paid nothin' to do this so you better take what you can get! (and if theres something you want to know, just ask me!)
> 
> The WISH Biggest Loser Summer Challenge Week 9
> #10-cclovesdis   .65 %
> #9- jaelless   .67%
> #8- mvliimmex   .784%
> #7- keenercam   .787%
> #6- momofdjc   .82%
> #5- bellebookworm9   .84%
> #4- disneyKim68   .928%
> #3- JacksLilWench   .929 %
> #2- satorifound   1.07 %
> 
> and now
> The WISH Biggest Loser Summer Challenge
> 
> Week 9 Biggest Loser is:
> #1-pjstevens   1.40 %
> 
> Quote from Dare2Dream: How is your week going? Are you OP (on program)? Are you exercising? Drinking that water? You know what to do to make the magic happen. Get on the wagon. We are all here to help you on the journey. We can do this one day at a time. One bite at a time.
> 
> Have a happy and healthy day!
> 
> 
> Congratulations pjstevens
> 
> 
> What a great week you had. Keep up the good work. We have a very special clippie reserved for our weekly Biggest Loser. Wear it with pride this week! :
> 
> This is our weekly reigning Biggest Loser clippie. We have the large version
> 
> 
> 
> or use this
> http://photopost.wdwinfo.com/data/500/31040weeklyBLsmall1.jpg
> followed by
> 
> or we have a medium version
> 
> 
> 
> or use this
> http://photopost.wdwinfo.com/data/500/31040weeklyBLmed.jpg
> followed by
> 
> and we have a small version
> 
> 
> 
> or use
> http://photopost.wdwinfo.com/data/500/31040weeklyBLsm.jpg
> followed by
> 
> Thanks to ohMom-Molli for these clippies. They were used for a previous BL but we can recycle. Don't they look great!


Congrats to all the Losers!!!!



dumbo_buddy said:


> i almost thinks it's appropriate that i'll be on a plane at 8:46am that morning. it's my own way of giving the middle finger to the taliban.


 I bet Thomas loves the monorail too! In the past there were transportation trading cards. I don't know if the drivers, etc still do that, but it might be cool to ask about. Oh, and you all should ride the boat from Magic Kingdom to WL/FW. Tom loved doing that when he was little. There are often ducks swimming in the pool at WL in the morning. You can walk from WL to FW--it's a really easy walk--and we have seen deer on the trail. I'm so excited for you!

*Liesel* (Lisa)--great job coaching this week! Thanks!


----------



## keenercam

Tracey – I don’t even know what to say.  What a horrible thing to have happen.  I can’t begin to imagine the pain that family is suffering.  It is so good of you to help and to be there for them.  I will keep them in my prayers.

Christina – I am so sorry for what you have suffered and for the fact that you will live with this forever.  I can’t imagine the pain you feel each time something happens that makes you re-live that night and all you’ve been through since then.  

Lisa – Thank you for posting the recipe. The ravioli recipe looks delicious. I can’t wait to try to make them.

Dona – You have so much on your plate now and I know the fall marking periods are going to be overwhelming.  I am hoping it goes very smoothly for you.

Maria – I am with you on those beaches.  Megan’s Bay in St. Thomas holds very happy memories for our family.  Seven mile beach in Grand Cayman was so beautiful, too, though I think Howard and I would have enjoyed it more if we hadn’t let the taxi driver drop us off more than a mile away from where we ended up on the beach there and if we hadn’t gotten rooked for $20 for lounge chairs. LOL!

Deb – I used packing cubes and the shirt packets for our 15 days in Europe and they were so incredibly helpful.  I’d been such a cynic about them and am a total convert now.  You should google them and watch the videos. If you decide to buy them, check Bed Bath & Beyond – they were inexpensive there and if you have a store near you, the 20% coupons make them very affordable.  I won’t travel without them every again. Howard loved his too.  

I did a couple of very smart things for our trip:  one pair of black dressy pants with several nice tops for dinners; a pair of black capris and khaki capris that I wore for casual evenings a night or two before wearing them for daytime walking tours, so that I got two uses out of them since you don’t wear them for long in the evening and you are using them for the indoor, non-sweaty use before wearing them out in the sun.  I also bought a reversible dress; one side was solid black and the other was a black and white print. I took a couple of cute cardigans and scarves to give it a lot of different looks.  I also limited shoes – cute dressy black sandals for evenings, neutral sandals for use with khakis and light colored sundresses, walking/hiking sandals and sneakers (we had 5 days of lots of walking and figured we’d switch off between hiking sandals and the sneakers), and very casual sandals/flip flops for going to the pool, walking around the ship, doing laundry, etc.  For me, 5 pairs of shoes was the absolute minimum I could get by with considering all the different kinds of occasions we had to dress for.

Congratulations to all the losers this week and to everyone who keeps “showing up” even if you didn’t’ have a great week last week.  HUGE KUDOS to my good friend, Patty (pjstevens) who did so great notwithstanding all the stress and time commitments in her life.  

Nancy – I LOVE your signature.  When did you do that?  How did I miss it? I love that your Disney trip is so close. I love the trains in Disney.  During the marathons, when you go through the backstage area of the Magic Kingdom, the train is right next to the course and CMs are there, cheering and blowing the train whistle. It is such a happy memory for me.


----------



## pjstevens

I'm so excited to finally see the pounds come off.  It's back and forth so much and then finally a drop!  Thanks for keeping me going on days it would be so easy to just eat 'junk'.


----------



## pjstevens

keenercam said:


> Congratulations to all the losers this week and to everyone who keeps showing up even if you didnt have a great week last week.  HUGE KUDOS to my good friend, Patty (pjstevens) who did so great notwithstanding all the stress and time commitments in her life.




Thank you my good friend!  You keep me going many of days!  Imagine the doc thought my head/ear pain this week was 'stress' related, can't figure that out, lol.


----------



## DopeyDame

to everyone.

QOTD:  I never heard that breakdown before, but I love it!  It's a good idea and a realistic target.  
I didn't get a run/walk in yesterday - boo!  the one good thing was dinner.  Our calendar said tacos.  Instead of normal tacos, I made taco salad with fresh spinach, ground turkey with taco seasoning, smooshed avacados, and a little bit of cheese and salsa.  Yummy and reasonably healthy!  The best part is, DS actually ate a lot of the spinach - I think this might become a new family staple.


----------



## Rose&Mike

*liesel*--did you post the idea of the goat cheese with the bread crumbs that is baked? I did that on Sunday with a mixture of g-f bread crumbs and parm cheese and a tiny bit of butter in the pan. It was sooooo good! We had it with mixed greens, raspberries, pecans and Newman's balsamic dressing! Mike loved it! Thanks for the fabulous idea! You get a ton of bang for your buck when it comes to goat cheese--so much flavor for a reasonable amount of calories.


----------



## liesel

Rose&Mike said:


> *liesel*--did you post the idea of the goat cheese with the bread crumbs that is baked? I did that on Sunday with a mixture of g-f bread crumbs and parm cheese and a tiny bit of butter in the pan. It was sooooo good! We had it with mixed greens, raspberries, pecans and Newman's balsamic dressing! Mike loved it! Thanks for the fabulous idea! You get a ton of bang for your buck when it comes to goat cheese--so much flavor for a reasonable amount of calories.



Yes, I'm glad you liked it!  It adds so much flavor to a salad without any meat.  We still had some leftover goat cheese and we mixed it with eggs for breakfast the next morning.  Yummy!


I found an article on Sparkpeople about 13 healthy habits you can incorporate into your life.  Number 9 mentions the 80/20 rule if anyone is interested:

http://www.sparkpeople.com/resource/wellness_articles.asp?id=186

ETA: I like striving for this ratio because no one can be on 100% of the time, it just can't last!  Its also much easier to move on from the occasional indulgence and not beat yourself up about it.  I did take a look at my vacation eating in June when I got back and it was about 60/40, which wasn't fantastic, but still pretty good for vacation.  The vacation weight came off quickly and it was easier for me to get back into my 80/20 groove.


----------



## JacksLilWench

liesel said:


> Here is my wonton wrapper recipe, if anyone is interested.  It makes 24 ravioli, 4 servings (6 per serving).  Its on the high range of my recipe list, 510 calories per serving, but 6 raviolis is very filling.
> 
> 3 cheese ravioli with cherry tomatoes
> 
> 1 cup part skim ricotta
> 1/2 cup shredded smoked mozzarella (or regular part skim)
> 2 Tbsp grated parmesan plus more for garnish
> 48 wonton wrappers
> 2 egg whites, lightly beaten
> 2 Tbsp olive oil
> 2 pints cherry tomatoes (you can use a combination of red and yellow)
> 2 cloves garlic, thinly sliced
> 1 cup basil leaves, torn, plus more for garnish
> salt and pepper to taste
> 
> 1. bring a large pot of water to a boil over high heat.  Mix the three cheeses together.  Working on a clean floured surface, lay down a single wonton wrapper and place a spoonful of the cheese mixture in the center, being careful not to overstuff.  Paint the edges of the wrappers with egg whites, then top with another wonton wrapper.  Press firmly around the edges to secure the filling inside the ravioli.  Repeat to create 24 ravioli.
> 
> 2. heat the oil in a large skillet or saute pan over medium heat.  Cook the tomatoes and garlic for 5 to 7 minutes until the tomatoes are lightly cooked on the outside and about to burst.  Use a fork to lightly crush a few tomatoes to give this a more saucelike quality.  Add the basil and remove from heat.
> 
> 3. salt the boiling water and turn down the heat to medium so that it is gently boiling.  Carefully drop in the ravioli and cook for 3 minutes, then drain.  Divide the ravioli among 4 warm plates or bowls, then top each with the tomatoes.  Top with grated or shaved Parmesan and more fresh basil.
> 
> from "Cook This, Not That"
> 
> they also have some more suggestions for ravioli fillings and sauce:
> 
> ricotta cheese filling with bolognese sauce
> 
> shredded chicken and roasted red peppers with pesto
> 
> fresh goat cheese with fresh tomato sauce
> 
> peas pureed with mint filling with olive oil and parmesan sauce
> 
> 
> *********
> 
> Tonight I am making a pasta recipe with chicken sausage and broccoli.  The sauce has a little bit of olive oil and some chicken broth.  Have a good dinner everyone!



That sounds SOOOOO yummy!!!!



liesel said:


> QOTD Wednesday August 10
> I've read that many nutritionists recommend following an 80/20 rule-eating healthy 80% of the time and enjoying your favorite treats in moderation 20% of the time.  What would you say your percentage is?  Do you plan for your "off plan" meals or treats?




Ya know, I really should plan more than I do.  I have really been good the last few weeks since my family reunion about planning and eating healthier than I ever have before, and I can tell a big difference in how I feel.  I do need to find my 80-20 balance, though.  Sometimes it feels like 70-30, unfortunately!


----------



## Disneywedding2010

Hi everyone



I'm feeling a lot better today and thank you to those who responded to my post. I've got to get some last minute things taken care of today before we leave bright & early Friday morning. To start this day off on a happy note and not a depressing one I turned my Disney station on on my Pandora that is on my Blackberry. I chuckled and teared up when the first song was:
*
Hakuna Matata*

Call me crazy but I took it as a sign from Maddie telling me "Cheer up Mom!" 

I've got a few more things on my mind but I'm hoping the trip out of town will help. I'll just put it this way: Best friend got a new boyfriend last week and let's just say I went on the backburner. I'm not going to stress over it. I am leaving the state in a little over 2 months and if she doesn't spend time with me before then & then gets mad, its her problem, not mine.

People think "Oh well two month is a long time." Um, take it from someone who was a Navy wife and had to do a PCS (navy move) in that amount of time. Trust me it goes VERY fast and I'll be saying "ADIOS" to Texas before I know it.


----------



## Disneywedding2010

*QOTD Wednesday August 10
I've read that many nutritionists recommend following an 80/20 rule-eating healthy 80% of the time and enjoying your favorite treats in moderation 20% of the time. What would you say your percentage is? Do you plan for your "off plan" meals or treats?*

I would say that percentage sounds about right. I don't really plan my "off plan" meals or treats unless I'm really focused on my food intake.


----------



## trinaweena

I guess today has been a good day, although i'm feeling quite tired now.  My mom woke me up early to tell me that the tow truck was coming to get my brother's car and i needed to be awake. Then my dad called me and told me i didn't have to be awake. Well thanks but I'm already awake! But he also told me my new laptop was ready to be used! It's an HP Envy 17, nice and big and pretty.  I don't use my laptops for portabilty but rather for watching tv so i like them to be large.  So far i like it although it does have some issues, as all HPs do.  

I also got a new phone. Well its the same exact phone as i had but it no longer has a crack in the screen. That's even more annoying than a new laptop because i can't remember how to set all the setting the way i liked them. Oh well im sure i'll figure it out.

Finished my paper, ready to hand it in and BE DONE WITH IT.  Now i have 18 days of summer before the next semester starts. not even a full month! 

Ran some errands as well. Had to get dog food. 50 bucks! Jesus. The dogs eat better than i do!

Eating so far, i havent eaten much. Had sushi for lunch and a cupcake. Got my bag all packed for the gym after class. Should probably think about dinner though now that im looking at the clock! Cant go running with just sushi in my belly!

So yeah good day i guess, now im just tired!


----------



## liesel

SettinSail said:


> Tracey,  for you.  Unfortunately, I have been through a similar situation.  In 2006, our next door neighbor's 7 year old son was backed over and killed in the driveway across the street from our house.  It was the most horrible thing I have ever experienced and for the first few weeks I did not think I would make it.  I know it sounds strange but you know how you can really get close to your neighbors and their kids, esp when they are your own kids playmates.  I had known Davis since the day he was born.  I got better as more time went by but I still think about it almost every day.  I think back to my pain and can only imagine what the Mom of this girl is going through.
> I can feel a little of what you are going through
> 
> Christina, so sad for you to have to face that awful reminder of your family.  I hope you have been able to put some more pleasant memories in your mind
> 
> Hello to everyone else!   Work has gone well the past 2 days, eating has been OK, have not done any exercise but going to meet with a trainer at the YMCA tomorrow
> 
> I've only had time to read this page but I hope to get caught up soon and post some more!
> 
> Shawn



What a sad story.  



SettinSail said:


> Do you have any of those space saver bags that you can vacuum all the air out of?  You can pack alot into those and then they squish down to very thin. Limit the outfits and do laundry atleast once.  Try to wear outfits more than once if possible.  Limit of 2 prs shoes per person. Ship souveniers home. What about 1 set of toiletries the whole family will use--ie, one bar of soap, one bottle of shampoo, etc.  Probably would not work with deodarant  Luckily you don't have 3 daughters!   Imagine all the clothes, toiletries, hair appliances, etc, etc, etc they would want to pack!
> I think a guy would easily be able to do a 3 week vacation with just one checked bag and a carry-on.  Just need to be able to do laundry along the way
> 
> Shawn



DH and I once improvised our own space saver bags using regular garbage bags and a vaccum and it worked great!



mommyof2Pirates said:


> Its been awhile.  I have been to BB in 98 and Typhoon Lagon in 96.  I didnt really like TL but loved BB.  We probably will go back there once the boys are older and can really enjoy it all.  Im not sure at there age now that it is worth the extra money.
> 
> 
> 
> Not much to report here.  Typical day today of work and football practice.  Had some drama at football tonight with a few kids punching other kids.  Luckily my son wasnt involved.  When I read the rules at the beginning of the season I laughed at the one that said they will not tolerate punching or hitting.  We are talking about 5-7 year olds so I found it funny that they would need to list this.  But low and behold 2 wks into practice and 2 kids threw punches and another child told a few kids including my son that they were on his kill list.  Ummmm nice.
> 
> Glad to be able to catch up here with you all.  I have really missed being able to get on here.  Im so happy to see the thread still buzzing even towards the end of the challenge.




Cute pic of your DS on the Jersey shore!

I've never heard of a kill list before, especially among little kids.  How sad.




donac said:


> Biggest Loser Week 9 ResultsHere we celebrate our progress and recognize our superstars.
> 
> Reminder:
> -if anybody knows they will miss weighing in, just PM and let me know and youll be marked excused
> 
> First some stats
> 
> MAINTAINERS:
> (staying within 2 lbs of their maintain weight is successfully maintaining!)
> # of Maintainers Reporting In & Successfully Maintaining:1
> Congrats Rose & Mike
> 
> LOSERS:
> weigh ins----------------------- 23
> gains----------------------------7
> maintains------------------------2
> losses-------------------------- 14
> New members--------------------0
> 
> 
> Biggest Loser Summer Challenge Week 9!
> This weeks group loss is 6.85 lbs
> For the challenge this week's group has lost 83 pounds
> 
> 
> Before the weekly superstar list comes the disclaimer. I am human and I make mistakes. If you have any questions please contact me. For your reference this is the magic percentage of weight lost formula - weight loss for the week divided by weight for last week times 100, that gives us the percentage. Now let me test that with my numbers for week 1, click, click, click goes the calculator. Yes, that agrees with the percentage on the magic spreadsheet. (btw if its been more than 1 week between weigh-ins, then the % loss is divided by the number of weeks, to keep everybody on the same basis)
> 
> Now let's get to the good stuff. Who were our superstars of the week? This time Ive done a TOP 10 LIST ! That criteria may change from week to week. Hey I'm in charge here and I get paid nothin' to do this so you better take what you can get! (and if theres something you want to know, just ask me!)
> 
> The WISH Biggest Loser Summer Challenge Week 9
> #10-cclovesdis   .65 %
> #9- jaelless   .67%
> #8- mvliimmex   .784%
> #7- keenercam   .787%
> #6- momofdjc   .82%
> #5- bellebookworm9   .84%
> #4- disneyKim68   .928%
> #3- JacksLilWench   .929 %
> #2- satorifound   1.07 %
> 
> and now
> The WISH Biggest Loser Summer Challenge
> 
> Week 9 Biggest Loser is:
> #1-pjstevens   1.40 %




Congratulations to all the losers, especially pjstevens.  What a great week you had!




bellebookworm9 said:


> I've never heard this rule, but I'm definitely going to start trying to follow it. I have no idea what my percentage is, but it's probably not that good.
> 
> My plan to be OP yesterday did not go well at all. But I'm back on today. Just had two waffles with a bit of syrup and then a small banana, and am attempting to drink a bottle of water. For lunch, I have packed a majority of the fruit & veggies we have in the house, plus a low fat, sugar free yogurt. Perhaps will add in some cheese & crackers.
> 
> Yesterday at the doctors they couldn't find anything wrong with me. My throat was a little red, but since the swollen glands and pain had gone down a lot, they couldn't determine if it was viral or bacterial, and they also sent me to get tested for mono.  I'm feeling better today, so heading back to work.
> 
> Last night was fun; Mom and I went to Target and I bought a bunch of stuff for the townhouse-only 2 weeks left until I go back!




I sure hope you don't have mono, but hopefully its not the case since you are feeling better.  I hope you are fully recovered soon!




dumbo_buddy said:


> good morning losers!
> 
> QOTD: i haven't heard that breakdown before but it makes sense to me. i'm not going to answer what my current percentage is but i will try to think more about sticking to 80/20.
> 
> yesterday i did pretty good until the ten chips ahoy cookies i demolished IN BED while reading. even as i was doing it i was disgusted with myself. ah, well, at least the rest of the day was filled with fruits and veggies. made that summer squash and white bean sautee again and served it over couscous.
> 
> to everyone - so many sad stories yesterday  and these things stick with us forever. and sometimes JUST when you think you are "over it" something will happen and you'll be reminded of it all over again. one of my best friends from high school committed suicide our senior year. it was almost 14 years ago but sometimes i feel like it was just yesterday. and it's SO hard not to turn to food when going through this stuff...or thinking about it...
> 
> let's move to a happier note. did YOU know that in one month and one day i'll be going to disney?!  we're actually leaving on sept. 11 (wait, i thought this was supposed to be a happier note!). i'm actually ok with that. i don't really want to be in this neighborhood that day. it is too sad since we lost so many people - friends, family, etc. i almost thinks it's appropriate that i'll be on a plane at 8:46am that morning. it's my own way of giving the middle finger to the taliban.
> 
> anyway, i'm really looking forward to the trip. haven't stayed at BLT before and we'll be in a one bedroom. fancy! DS is obsessed with trains and i'll be 30 weeks pregnant so we plan on riding the choo choo train around and around the magic kingdom alot! sounds good to me!
> 
> ok, after that semi-sad and semi-happy post, i'm getting ready to go for a walk!



So sorry you had to go through that with your friend.  I'm so excited for your WDW trip, we are leaving for Hawaii when you get back.  September can't get here fast enough!





tigger813 said:


> Janis- They are setting up the lotsahelpinghands site today. We used it a few years ago when a neighbor's husband died suddenly of a heart attack leaving 2 boys. I got the brownies and chop suey made last night. I had enough to make us a chop suey.
> 
> I had a horrible night's sleep with HORRIBLE dreams about little kids dying! It was also pouring around 5 this morning which woke me up and then I didn't wake up until 7:30. It was so dark that Brian overslept too!
> 
> Izzie developed a fever last night. Knew something was up when she was very cranky during and after tennis lessons. Then she asked me to turn off the fan in our bedroom and was under our comforter. She still has the fever but isn't grumpy.  She's watching Pictureka and having a pop tart for breakfast. Hoping the fever breaks so she can do tennis later. Ash has an event at the library tonight so she's looking forward to that. Her cold seems much better.
> 
> Gotta go get the last of the laundry out of the dryer. I'll dump them on my bed so the girls can sort them and take care of their own. Ash also wants to get Izzie's pants done today. It's kind of a yucky day so a good day to be inside.
> 
> I need something to eat!
> 
> TTFN



I hope Izzie feels better soon and you get better rest tonight.  That website sounds like a fantastic idea, our neighborhood usually corresponds by email when something happens.




keenercam said:


> Tracey  I dont even know what to say.  What a horrible thing to have happen.  I cant begin to imagine the pain that family is suffering.  It is so good of you to help and to be there for them.  I will keep them in my prayers.
> 
> Lisa  Thank you for posting the recipe. The ravioli recipe looks delicious. I cant wait to try to make them.
> 
> Deb  I used packing cubes and the shirt packets for our 15 days in Europe and they were so incredibly helpful.  Id been such a cynic about them and am a total convert now.  You should google them and watch the videos. If you decide to buy them, check Bed Bath & Beyond  they were inexpensive there and if you have a store near you, the 20% coupons make them very affordable.  I wont travel without them every again. Howard loved his too.
> 
> I did a couple of very smart things for our trip:  one pair of black dressy pants with several nice tops for dinners; a pair of black capris and khaki capris that I wore for casual evenings a night or two before wearing them for daytime walking tours, so that I got two uses out of them since you dont wear them for long in the evening and you are using them for the indoor, non-sweaty use before wearing them out in the sun.  I also bought a reversible dress; one side was solid black and the other was a black and white print. I took a couple of cute cardigans and scarves to give it a lot of different looks.  I also limited shoes  cute dressy black sandals for evenings, neutral sandals for use with khakis and light colored sundresses, walking/hiking sandals and sneakers (we had 5 days of lots of walking and figured wed switch off between hiking sandals and the sneakers), and very casual sandals/flip flops for going to the pool, walking around the ship, doing laundry, etc.  For me, 5 pairs of shoes was the absolute minimum I could get by with considering all the different kinds of occasions we had to dress for.
> 
> Congratulations to all the losers this week and to everyone who keeps showing up even if you didnt have a great week last week.  HUGE KUDOS to my good friend, Patty (pjstevens) who did so great notwithstanding all the stress and time commitments in her life.
> 
> Nancy  I LOVE your signature.  When did you do that?  How did I miss it? I love that your Disney trip is so close. I love the trains in Disney.  During the marathons, when you go through the backstage area of the Magic Kingdom, the train is right next to the course and CMs are there, cheering and blowing the train whistle. It is such a happy memory for me.




Sounds like great cruising packing advice.  Those packing cubes and shirt packets sound interesting.  I was counting how many pairs of shoes I'd need for a measly 6 day trip to California in October that includes Disneyland and a wedding and came up with 5 too!    You do need your shoes for every occasion!

I hope you enjoy the recipe.



DopeyDame said:


> to everyone.
> 
> QOTD:  I never heard that breakdown before, but I love it!  It's a good idea and a realistic target.
> I didn't get a run/walk in yesterday - boo!  the one good thing was dinner.  Our calendar said tacos.  Instead of normal tacos, I made taco salad with fresh spinach, ground turkey with taco seasoning, smooshed avacados, and a little bit of cheese and salsa.  Yummy and reasonably healthy!  The best part is, DS actually ate a lot of the spinach - I think this might become a new family staple.




I had a ground turkey taco salad for dinner on Monday.  They are yummy!



liesel said:


> I found an article on Sparkpeople about 13 healthy habits you can incorporate into your life.  Number 9 mentions the 80/20 rule if anyone is interested:
> 
> http://www.sparkpeople.com/resource/wellness_articles.asp?id=186
> 
> ETA: I like striving for this ratio because no one can be on 100% of the time, it just can't last!  Its also much easier to move on from the occasional indulgence and not beat yourself up about it.  I did take a look at my vacation eating in June when I got back and it was about 60/40, which wasn't fantastic, but still pretty good for vacation.  The vacation weight came off quickly and it was easier for me to get back into my 80/20 groove.




I'm quoting myself here in case anyone missed seeing the article link.



Disneywedding2010 said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> 
> 
> I'm feeling a lot better today and thank you to those who responded to my post. I've got to get some last minute things taken care of today before we leave bright & early Friday morning. To start this day off on a happy note and not a depressing one I turned my Disney station on on my Pandora that is on my Blackberry. I chuckled and teared up when the first song was:
> *
> Hakuna Matata*
> 
> Call me crazy but I took it as a sign from Maddie telling me "Cheer up Mom!"
> 
> I've got a few more things on my mind but I'm hoping the trip out of town will help. I'll just put it this way: Best friend got a new boyfriend last week and let's just say I went on the backburner. I'm not going to stress over it. I am leaving the state in a little over 2 months and if she doesn't spend time with me before then & then gets mad, its her problem, not mine.
> 
> People think "Oh well two month is a long time." Um, take it from someone who was a Navy wife and had to do a PCS (navy move) in that amount of time. Trust me it goes VERY fast and I'll be saying "ADIOS" to Texas before I know it.




I've moved a few times myself and I know the time does go fast!




trinaweena said:


> I guess today has been a good day, although i'm feeling quite tired now.  My mom woke me up early to tell me that the tow truck was coming to get my brother's car and i needed to be awake. Then my dad called me and told me i didn't have to be awake. Well thanks but I'm already awake! But he also told me my new laptop was ready to be used! It's an HP Envy 17, nice and big and pretty.  I don't use my laptops for portabilty but rather for watching tv so i like them to be large.  So far i like it although it does have some issues, as all HPs do.
> 
> I also got a new phone. Well its the same exact phone as i had but it no longer has a crack in the screen. That's even more annoying than a new laptop because i can't remember how to set all the setting the way i liked them. Oh well im sure i'll figure it out.
> 
> Finished my paper, ready to hand it in and BE DONE WITH IT.  Now i have 18 days of summer before the next semester starts. not even a full month!
> 
> Ran some errands as well. Had to get dog food. 50 bucks! Jesus. The dogs eat better than i do!
> 
> Eating so far, i havent eaten much. Had sushi for lunch and a cupcake. Got my bag all packed for the gym after class. Should probably think about dinner though now that im looking at the clock! Cant go running with just sushi in my belly!
> 
> So yeah good day i guess, now im just tired!



I'm glad your paper is done.  Enjoy your time off between semesters!


********
Good afternoon/evening everyone!

Our dinner tonight is a healthy chicken marsala recipe that is quite yummy.  I haven't made it in a while and am looking forward to it.  I hope everyone has a great OP evening!


----------



## bellebookworm9

Good evening all! My day today was not as bad as I thought when I actually went in and entered the food into WW. Breakfast and lunch were fine. Dinner was half a fish fry with a bit of potato salad, cole slaw, and rye bread. Then I was bad for dessert, and had 4 peanut butter cookies, and part of a leftover sundae from last night. And I only ended up going 2 points over my daily allotment, though I feel slightly gross now. 

We got the dinner from the local market, because I needed rice. My water bottle apparently did not have the correct cap on, spilling a quarter of the bottle in my bag and getting my iPod (and everything else) wet. I've heard that putting water damaged electronics in rice can dry them out, so that's what I'm attempting. 

I'm currently in a battle with our cell phones. We are playing musical phones, and the numbers and minutes have not transferred, despite spending an hour on the phone with the company (Tracfone) Sunday night and getting new SIM cards.


----------



## my3princes

Thanks for all the packing tips, keep them coming 

I do have space saver bags and I often pack in zip locks anyway as it is the only way to keep the kids outfits together.   The problem with space saver bags is keeping below the weight limit   We are taking our snorkel gear which will take up quite a bit of space, though I'm considering mailing that ahead.  I am planning on taking 8 pair of solid colored shorts for each person.  We can do laundry while in a hotel, but no laundry on the ship.  We typically buy t-shirts as souveniers so I want shorts that can go with any top or t-shirt.  I wear mostly shades of purple so I can pretty easily mix and match myself and keep my jewelry need a bit lower as well as shoes.


----------



## SettinSail

Hello everyone!   I am finding myself again w/o enough time to really get caught up on the thread, just skimming for now.  Work seems manageable daily but after 3 days, I am tired and feel like I need a day off  I had the busiest day today - had a meeting at work with personnel about benefits, alot of decisions to make about what to sign up for, met with my insurance agent after work - he has been after us to make some changes to our life insurance so again more decisions to be made and then I met with my trainer at the Y  He REALLY kicked my butt!  I enjoyed it though and he was so encouraging.  He weighed me but didn't make any comments (thankfully).  When he asked me about my goals and I told him I wanted to lose weight he asked me to change that to lose fat! I agree with that!

After the Y, I was at home by myself and thought I heard a noise on the deck about 7:15 pm.  I opened the blinds and to my surprise 2 guys in their early 20's were outside on my deck, leaning against the railing and talking to each other!   They looked very surprised to see me and just stood there staring me down!  They didn't exactly look like hardened criminals but they did look a little rough.  After about 10 seconds of stare down, I ran off to shut the garage door since it was open.  When I came back, they were gone!  Our house is on the golf course but I did not see them in any direction I looked so they must have really run hard.  When DH came home, he called the police and they came out and took a statement and looked around.  It seemed a little silly to call the police since nothing exactly happened but they were great.  They told us it was very rare to have this happen when it is still light outside and it is relatively rare to have any break-ins in our n'hood but they suggested we leave the floodlights on at night and maybe consider a security system.  They told us to call them anytime, they are on permanent night shift and would be the responders.  I noticed almost everyone right around us has a security system, although we are on the course, we are in a very isolated spot in the n'hood.   FREAKEY!

Nancy, I wanted to thank you for mentioning the link with PCOS and hair loss. I have long suspected I have a mild form of PCOS, have some of the other symptoms and had some infertility issues and my sister has been diagnosed with PCOS.  I don't know why I was never tested for it.  Do you have a blog of how you lost all your weight with PCOS?  I would love to hear how you did it

Have not been answering the QOTD lately so, from memory, we have been to Blizzard Beach & Typhoon Lagoon.  I am not a big waterpark person......I am somewhat of a germaphobe so I'm always thinking there's something gross in the water......I don't like to expose my colored hair to alot of chlorine.....I don't enjoy the crowds at those places and in the past I wasn't very active and would mostly sit in my chair at places like that  If I was to go again, I think I would try out alot more things now that I'm more active

We have alot of nice beaches in NC but Castaway Key and Maui are also favorites.  I think we may go to the Tampa area for Spring Break next year.

I have heard of the 80/20 rule and I would say I am more like 65/35 but always trying to do better   I do plan for splurge meals and snacks if i know about it ahead of time I will cut back the rest of the day.   Usually my 35% "off plan" food occurs when I just can't resist something.  Like I just had a very healthy food day today, 100% on program but at 9:30 pm I ate some chips and salsa  So 98/02 percent day today I guess

Congrats to all our losers for the week   Keep on keeping on everybody

Shawn


----------



## liesel

SettinSail said:


> Hello everyone!   I am finding myself again w/o enough time to really get caught up on the thread, just skimming for now.  Work seems manageable daily but after 3 days, I am tired and feel like I need a day off  I had the busiest day today - had a meeting at work with personnel about benefits, alot of decisions to make about what to sign up for, met with my insurance agent after work - he has been after us to make some changes to our life insurance so again more decisions to be made and then I met with my trainer at the Y  He REALLY kicked my butt!  I enjoyed it though and he was so encouraging.  He weighed me but didn't make any comments (thankfully).  When he asked me about my goals and I told him I wanted to lose weight he asked me to change that to lose fat! I agree with that!
> 
> After the Y, I was at home by myself and thought I heard a noise on the deck about 7:15 pm.  I opened the blinds and to my surprise 2 guys in their early 20's were outside on my deck, leaning against the railing and talking to each other!   They looked very surprised to see me and just stood there staring me down!  They didn't exactly look like hardened criminals but they did look a little rough.  After about 10 seconds of stare down, I ran off to shut the garage door since it was open.  When I came back, they were gone!  Our house is on the golf course but I did not see them in any direction I looked so they must have really run hard.  When DH came home, he called the police and they came out and took a statement and looked around.  It seemed a little silly to call the police since nothing exactly happened but they were great.  They told us it was very rare to have this happen when it is still light outside and it is relatively rare to have any break-ins in our n'hood but they suggested we leave the floodlights on at night and maybe consider a security system.  They told us to call them anytime, they are on permanent night shift and would be the responders.  I noticed almost everyone right around us has a security system, although we are on the course, we are in a very isolated spot in the n'hood.   FREAKEY!
> 
> Nancy, I wanted to thank you for mentioning the link with PCOS and hair loss. I have long suspected I have a mild form of PCOS, have some of the other symptoms and had some infertility issues and my sister has been diagnosed with PCOS.  I don't know why I was never tested for it.  Do you have a blog of how you lost all your weight with PCOS?  I would love to hear how you did it
> 
> Have not been answering the QOTD lately so, from memory, we have been to Blizzard Beach & Typhoon Lagoon.  I am not a big waterpark person......I am somewhat of a germaphobe so I'm always thinking there's something gross in the water......I don't like to expose my colored hair to alot of chlorine.....I don't enjoy the crowds at those places and in the past I wasn't very active and would mostly sit in my chair at places like that  If I was to go again, I think I would try out alot more things now that I'm more active
> 
> We have alot of nice beaches in NC but Castaway Key and Maui are also favorites.  I think we may go to the Tampa area for Spring Break next year.
> 
> I have heard of the 80/20 rule and I would say I am more like 65/35 but always trying to do better   I do plan for splurge meals and snacks if i know about it ahead of time I will cut back the rest of the day.   Usually my 35% "off plan" food occurs when I just can't resist something.  Like I just had a very healthy food day today, 100% on program but at 9:30 pm I ate some chips and salsa  So 98/02 percent day today I guess
> 
> Congrats to all our losers for the week   Keep on keeping on everybody
> 
> Shawn



Wow, had the house been unoccupied for a while?  Maybe they thought no one was living there.


Well, its almost time for me to collapse into bed, so I'll go ahead and post tomorrow's QOTD (my last one!).

QOTD Thursday August 11
Did you do any of the following this week: plan your meals, plan your workouts, try a new recipe, or participate in Healthy Habits?

Bonus Disney QOTD: What's the best thing you've learned from the DIS?


Have a great evening and a good morning to all you east coasters!


----------



## my3princes

liesel said:


> Wow, had the house been unoccupied for a while?  Maybe they thought no one was living there.
> 
> 
> Well, its almost time for me to collapse into bed, so I'll go ahead and post tomorrow's QOTD (my last one!).
> 
> QOTD Thursday August 11
> Did you do any of the following this week: plan your meals, plan your workouts, try a new recipe, or participate in Healthy Habits?
> 
> Bonus Disney QOTD: What's the best thing you've learned from the DIS?
> 
> 
> Have a great evening and a good morning to all you east coasters!



I did not plan meals as I still haven't made it to the grocery store.  I do plan my lunch though   I went for a walk/run on Monday and Wednesday nights.  I feel like I'm doing everything right, but the scale is not moving.  It is very frustrating.  I will continue and try to make little tweaks here and there and see if something gives soon.  I am not even snacking at all at this point so it doesn't make sense. 

I learned that there are lots of other people out there that obsess about Disney as much as I do


----------



## mikamah

Good morning everyone.  I'm too don't feel like I have enough time in the day to keep up with everyone here I'd like to.  Each day I skim through and say I'll read thoroughly tonight, but don't get back.  Ds is at a camp at my hospital this week so he comes with me, and then we've had football practice each night, and went to a friends house for dinner on the no practice night.  I'm seriously thinking I'd like to get a phone with internet so I can come on during practice, but I think I'm too cheap.  

I'm doing better on eating this week, I did plan my meals out to cook and have leftovers for football nights, but ended up eating a friends one night, and was able to get out of work early to make supper another night.  I have not been doing healthy habits this summer at all, and it really shows in my lack of weight loss.  It's been a busy summer.  After next week I'll have vacation and hope to regroup, and start the fall with a fresh start. 

My favorite beach is Old Orchard in Maine, though the water is pretty chilly compared to the carribean beaches many of you've talked of.  It's got a fun pier with little stores, great waves for boogie boarding, smooth sand, and amusement ride which we don't usually do, but it's cool to see the big ferris wheel as a backdrop at the beach.  

 Big hugs to* Kristina, Tracey, Shawn*, and everyone else.  Thinking of you all.  

*Lisa*-Thank you for coaching this week.  You have done a great job.

Have a great day!


----------



## bellebookworm9

liesel said:


> QOTD Thursday August 11
> Did you do any of the following this week: plan your meals, plan your workouts, try a new recipe, or participate in Healthy Habits?
> 
> Bonus Disney QOTD: What's the best thing you've learned from the DIS?



I did plan a few meals, but they were lunches, and I think we were supposed to do dinners. Plus there was the fact that I couldn't swallow for a few days, so that led to a bit of trouble with certain foods, and drinks, for that matter as well. I had a few mostly on plan days, but I am expecting at least a slight gain for tomorrow.


----------



## donac

Good Thursday morning everyone.  

Had a great yoga session last night.  

It was pretty quiet last night here dh went to the Mets game with a friend.  His friend grew up in San Diego.  A few years ago he used to take his entire family.  As the kids got older there were conflicts and dh would get a phone call that they had an extra ticket.  For the last 3 years he has not asked his family but dh to go.

Tomorrow we have to go down and help ds2 move.  Last year he was able to move into his fall room early.  His fall room this year is not finished so he has to go into temporary housing between his summer housing and his fall housing. So 2 moves this month.

QOTD  I am in the process of planning my workouts for the next week.  A lot will depends on whether we are going away or not.  We were going camping but dh has not made the reservations.  Now he is talking about staying in a hotel but he has not made that reservation either.  I also would love to finish painting the house next week or at least before we go back to school on Aug 1st.

I too never realized how many people were disney crazy.

Have a happy and healthy day.


----------



## lisah0711

Good morning all!  

*Lisa,* thanks so much for coaching this week!    I loved all your questions and recipes.  

*Shawn,* I'm glad that you are okay.    Sounds like your deck was a good place to hang out when no one was there.  



liesel said:


> QOTD Thursday August 11 Did you do any of the following this week: plan your meals, plan your workouts, try a new recipe, or participate in Healthy Habits?
> 
> Bonus Disney QOTD: What's the best thing you've learned from the DIS?



Yes, I actually did all those things this week and am hoping for a good number on the scale this week.   

Wow, I've learned a lot from the Dis in the six years I've been on here.  DVC has helped to enable my Disney addiction.    And just yesterday I learned that you can clean your toilet by leaving a piece of Magic Eraser in the bowl overnight.  We Dis'ers are a fount of information -- both useful and obscure. 

Have a great day all!


----------



## tigger813

QOTD: THis is the first time in several weeks that I haven't planned out my menu for the week. Still trying to figure out what's on tap for tonight. Maybe I'll make some pizzas as that's something easy and I have all the ingredients! I did make a new recipe but it wasn't a healthy one. It was brownies in mini muffin tins and then you put in a Rolo when they are done baking and let it cool. You can also add some frosting on top. I only made 12 of them and then made some regular thin brownies with the rest.

Had a nice walk with my neighbor this morning. Girls are cleaning their rooms and listening to audiobooks. I told them to get done with all their chores by 10:30 so we can play the Harry Potter game we borrowed from the library. I may do the kitchen floor now to save time. I finished the bathroom for Ashleigh. She is going to a friend's house for a few hours this afternoon and at that time Izzie and I will go to the transfer station. She still had a slight fever again this morning.

Time for some tea and some more water. I think I'll have an Herbalife soup for lunch. Gotta be good if I'm going to have pizza for supper!

Back to work!

TTFN


----------



## dumbo_buddy

I LOST MY DARN POST!!!! 

grr i hate when that happens. although sometimes i think it's a sign that i've typed too much. 

QOTD: yes i've done some of those things. i planned my meals even though i didn't stick to it last night! ordered chinese instead. oh well. at least i know what's on tap to make tonight. trying a new recipe tonight in fact. got it from the disney parents site. it's called almost lasagna and is basically like baked ziti. i'm using lowfat cheeses though 

bonus QOTD: i've learned that even disney freaks can be NASTY! shoo! have you SEEN some of the posts on the main board??  people with too much time on their hands plus anger issues equals yikes!
no but seriously, i've learned alot of little tips from the DIS. but the biggest thing i've learned is buying DVC through resale. we saved a ton of money doing that. but...we did wind up buying TWO contracts...so whose the sucker?? 

thank you, *liesel* for being such a great coach this week! i really liked your questions, especially the 80/20 one. definitely got me thinking. 

*shawn* definitely look into PCOS. getting diagnosed was great b/c i had some answers. but, it sucked too - alot of times PCOS means insulin resistance which means it's just THAT much harder to lose weight. once i got on metformin and realized that i needed to lose weight if i wanted a baby, i just bit the bullet and went hardcore. with the help of a nutritionist, i went on a 1000 calorie a day diet. it sucked but it worked. and knowing it works and knowing what i need to do almost makes it THAT much harder now to get back to it (well, duh, not NOW for me but later on). i'm happy to chat more about it though you may just have to tell me to shut up after a while


----------



## JacksLilWench

liesel said:


> QOTD Thursday August 11
> Did you do any of the following this week: plan your meals, plan your workouts, try a new recipe, or participate in Healthy Habits?
> 
> Bonus Disney QOTD: What's the best thing you've learned from the DIS?
> 
> 
> Have a great evening and a good morning to all you east coasters!



I planned my meals, most of my workouts, and participated in Healthy Habits, too!!  I didn't really participate as much as I would like to have, but the week jut got up and ran away from me!!  This was my full-time week at my new job (the regular full-time person is on vacation) and I just didn't get a plan together in time for much except for my lunches.  But I was able to plan all those, instead of buying fried chicken tenders and onion rings from the cafeteria.  You'd think working in a hospital, they'd have healthy food options   Plus it's cheaper to bring lunch anyway!  

As for the Disney QOTD, the best thing I learned on the boards is the Dole Whip!!  PS, a Dole Whip only has 160 calories and no fat!!

*********
So I have two new goals that I want to share with you ladies.  My first short-term goal has always been to be at 176 the day we depart for Disney in September (38 days!)  I don't know if I'll quite be able to make it, but I am doing my best!  My second short-term goal coincides with the DisMeet in Midlothian VA (is anyone here going???)- I want to get down to 170 before the meet.  There is about a 6 week gap from the time we get back to the time I will be leaving for the meet, so I think that's quite reasonable.  My long-term goal involves something I want to do next year- get down to 145 in time for a *solo trip* to WDW and stay at the *Poly* (both will be firsts!)  

I just wanted to share this will all you guys and see what you think!  So...opinions??


----------



## trinaweena

QOTD Thursday August 11
Did you do any of the following this week: plan your meals, plan your workouts, try a new recipe, or participate in Healthy Habits?

Bonus Disney QOTD: What's the best thing you've learned from the DIS?


Have a great evening and a good morning to all you east coasters![/QUOTE]

I have my workouts planned from now until my 5k in september. Obviously things will get switched around but its written down, its there, so I have to do it! I have no beet planning my meals, but I have been trying to eat more fruits, veggies, and protein, and less sugar and salt.  

The best thing I've learned on the DIS? YOU HAVE TO PLAN!!! Also its taught me that im not alone! There are other Disney freaks like me out there! Actually you should all read this article because its hilarious! My mom said its like I wrote it! Its about how to deal with a Disney Addict
http://www.*********.com/2011/07/top-5-tips-for-interacting-with-a-disney-addict/39989/

I'm not feeling the whole work thing today, mostly cause I had yesterday off.  Then again I'm mever feeling the whole work thing at my job! 12-8 tonight and I have no classes so I'm sure I will be very bored tonight.  Then I'm meeting a friend for a late dinner at Panera and then hitting up the gym.  I ran yesterday for the first time in 2 weeks and it felt glorious! I did week 6 day 2 of couch to 5k which was basically 2 10 minutes runs.  the last two min of the second one was brutal i thought i was going to stop, and then Eye of the Tiger came on the playlist haha! Well I couldn't stop after that!!  It was hard but I just kept telling myself, "Skinny for Disney!"

Tonights plan is to run 1 mile on the treadmill and then I'm starting strength training/stretching.  I keep reading I should strength train but didnt really know how and then found this great site for runner with some simple axcersizes i could do.  My only problem is it says I should do 2 reps of 12 for each excersize..does that mean im doing each thing 12 times, taking a break and then doing it another 12 times? I'm new to this so any advice would be appreciated.

Ugh my brother just came home now at 10:30 in the morning and is going to sleep. I guess that's what happpens when all you do is party your whole life.  

I best think about lunch even tho I just ate breakfast. This is why I hate 12pm shifts. I probably wont get a break till 5pm, so I have to each lunch


----------



## glss1/2fll

QOTD: I do healthy habits, or at least some of them. Workouts are pretty much always scheduled--at 5:30 AM! That's the only time I know they'll get done and nobody will bug/need me. Does it count as a new recipe if it's something you made up out of leftovers? 

As for DIS, I think everything I know about Disney I learned here. It's the first place I tell people to go when I hear they are thinking about a trip!

Trina, yes. Do 12 reps of all your exercises, then go back and start again. Make sure you do opposing muscles--bicep and tricep, quads and hamstring. Start slow, with a weight (or can of soup) that feels light but lets you do 12 reps but you definitely don't want to do 15. It's amazing how quickly muscle builds. Weights are great! Says the woman who only sporadically does them anymore.  But for years I took weight lifting classes at the Y. And no. I was never buff.

So yesterday's workout was a total bust. I hadn't slept well, so did not get up to run. Told myself I would run at 7:30 last night instead. DS1 started throwing up at 6. We're thinking that's a first since 5.5 years ago when he had his appendix out! Poor baby. It's quite the sad sight to see a teenager over six feet tall sleeping in front of the toilet.  About midnight he said he was better and went to his own bed. So of course this morning I skipped my class at the Y because I just don't do terribly well on 5 hours of sleep! I did get my walk in with my girlfriend. Now she's working for the next week or so. grrr DH stayed home today because he said his stomach is upset. I hope it's just something he ate at work and not a bug. DS1 is still in bed so I don't know if he still has a fever or not. I just keep washing my hands, remote, keyboard, door handles--everything! I need to plan meals, but maybe we'll all just be eating top ramen, crackers and soda for a while! 

Have a great day!


----------



## Worfiedoodles

liesel said:


> QOTD Thursday August 11
> Did you do any of the following this week: plan your meals, plan your workouts, try a new recipe, or participate in Healthy Habits?
> 
> Bonus Disney QOTD: What's the best thing you've learned from the DIS?



This week I planned my meals -- since I've gone to lower carb my dinner consists of a big salad and a protein, so that's pretty easy. My workouts were planned, but since I ran a Half marathon Sunday, the plan was to rest every day but tomorrow  

The best thing I've learned from the DIS would be that I could attempt a Half Marathon. Honestly, it never occurred to me that I could do it until I stumbled onto the WISH thread, and found out there was a whole group of not ultra-fit folks doing these races all the time  

The saying on our shirts is absolutely true -- WISH gave me the courage to start 

*Lisa* -- Thank you for a fabulous week of coaching, you !

Maria


----------



## Disneywedding2010

Hi everyone..

I'm getting ready to go lay down for about an hour. I'm so tired right now and know I probably shouldn't sleep but I only slept 3 hours last night. That's what happens when you have a lot on your mind (and excited to go to Disney!). I had an awesome work out with my trainer and after my nap I'm going to finish up last minute things. Alan took Lizzy to the Pet Hotel after he dropped me off at the gym. Then he went and had a new battery put in his watch and came back and picked me up. 

For the most part I'm packed minus putting tennis shoes in my suitcase. The camera and IPODs are charged and we put new batteries in Alan's camera. When I get up I need to find the booklet that has our coupons in it (percentages off certain things at Disney), pack the GPS, a tape measure, cameras and chargers, and locate our annual passes.

I'll be back later..


----------



## liesel

Great answers on today's QOTD.  *LisaH* I found the magic eraser tip especially intriguing.  I realized that I forgot to answer my own QOTD.

I did plan my meals and workouts for the week and I hope to eventually see some results from my efforts.

The best money saving tip I learned from the DIS is to take advantage of the entertainment book rate at the Hojos in Anaheim.  The other tip was when Costco was selling APs with $50 disney gift cards 2 years ago.  These 2 combined tips saved us $500 on our first DL vacation!

The most life changing moment from being on the DIS is learning about WISH and all the runDisney races.  When I joined the BL challenge last September I never thought I'd be able to run a half.  Several people in the challenge were doing them (including *Rose!*) and I just thought it was something I'd never be able to do.  Now I'm training for my first half, the Tink, in January and I am so excited!  I can't wait to achieve this goal that I have been working so hard towards.  So *Maria,* I guess my answer is similar to yours.

*JacksLilWench* I think you have a good goal, you can definitely do it!

I have to go get the kids and attend a PTO meeting.  Tonights dinner will be crab cakes with salad, yum!  I have enjoyed being your coach this week and encourage everyone to sign up to coach in the fall challenge.  Talk to you later!


----------



## lisah0711

liesel said:


> Great answers on today's QOTD.  *LisaH* I found the magic eraser tip especially intriguing.



Here is the link to the thread on the Community Board -- I was just reading it yesterday so it was "fresh" on my mind.   http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2759451


----------



## SettinSail

liesel said:


> Wow, had the house been unoccupied for a while?  Maybe they thought no one was living there.
> 
> QOTD Thursday August 11
> Did you do any of the following this week: plan your meals, plan your workouts, try a new recipe, or participate in Healthy Habits?
> 
> Bonus Disney QOTD: What's the best thing you've learned from the DIS?



We had that thought too...someone was renting the house just before us but I don't know the history beyond that.....the yard is a mess with sticks and branches and weeds everywhere and moss instead of grass.  The gutters are overflowing and need to be cleaned so it does have a bit of a vacant/neglected look from the outside.  That combined with no furniture on the deck and I can see why someone would think it was vacant.  But, hello, my car was in the garage and lights were on in the house!

I did plan my meals this week and tonight is eating out  I bought a groupon today for a fancy steak place that was $15 for $30 of food. I just checked their menu and entrees start at $30  oops
I think we may eat at Chik Fil A instead.

I have learned SO MUCH from the DIS  It really helped us maximize our cruise vacations, both from a financial point of view and a fun point of view.  You know what is good to do in each port, what to order in the restaurants, the fun activities, best times to go places and lots of other great tips.  I think when a lady on my cruise thread mentioned C25K and I started that in August of 2009 truly changed my life   Have you ever noticed a lot of the other areas of the DIS are full of bad grammar, bad spelling and bad manners?  I'll stick to my WISH group

Thanks for being our coach this week !   Great job !



my3princes said:


> I feel like I'm doing everything right, but the scale is not moving.  It is very frustrating.



BTDT !!!



mikamah said:


> I'm seriously thinking I'd like to get a phone with internet so I can come on during practice, but I think I'm too cheap.



We just got DS a I phone 4 and I could not believe how much the monthly contract is   I can't believe everyone with a smart phone pays that much a month



donac said:


> Had a great yoga session last night.



 for a nice yoga session 



lisah0711 said:


> :
> *Shawn,* I'm glad that you are okay.    Sounds like your deck was a good place to hang out when no one was there.
> 
> And just yesterday I learned that you can clean your toilet by leaving a piece of Magic Eraser in the bowl overnight.



Thanks Lisa   And WTH, that sounds awesome, I will have to try that.  I wonder what IS the magic eraser???   Is it some poisonous chemicals???   That thing can clean anything



dumbo_buddy said:


> I LOST MY DARN
> *shawn* definitely look into PCOS. getting diagnosed was great b/c i had some answers. but, it sucked too - alot of times PCOS means insulin resistance which means it's just THAT much harder to lose weight. once i got on metformin and realized that i needed to lose weight if i wanted a baby, i just bit the bullet and went hardcore. with the help of a nutritionist, i went on a 1000 calorie a day diet. it sucked but it worked. and knowing it works and knowing what i need to do almost makes it THAT much harder now to get back to it (well, duh, not NOW for me but later on). i'm happy to chat more about it though you may just have to tell me to shut up after a while



I guess I can still ask my gyno for a diagnosis.  I guess I thought it didn't matter anymore since I am past child bearing years.  Are you still taking the metformin or was that just to help you get pregnant?  My sister took glucophage to get pregnant but I don't think she still takes it.  I wonder if there are any homeopathic recs for PCOS or insulin resistance?  I don't really like to take any meds.   Good for you for going hardcore and losing the weight   Gosh, that really sounds hard - 1000 cals a day plus all the exercise you did - that's awesome.  Now you only have to maintain once the baby is born and maybe lose a little pregnancy weight too



JacksLilWench said:


> So I have two new goals that I want to share with you ladies.  My first short-term goal has always been to be at 176 the day we depart for Disney in September (38 days!)  I don't know if I'll quite be able to make it, but I am doing my best!  My second short-term goal coincides with the DisMeet in Midlothian VA (is anyone here going???)- I want to get down to 170 before the meet.  There is about a 6 week gap from the time we get back to the time I will be leaving for the meet, so I think that's quite reasonable.  My long-term goal involves something I want to do next year- get down to 145 in time for a *solo trip* to WDW and stay at the *Poly* (both will be firsts!)
> 
> I just wanted to share this will all you guys and see what you think!  So...opinions??



Your goals sound great, I just don't know how many pounds you are talking about losing to get to 176.  If I try very hard and am just about perfect, I can lose 1/2 lb per week.  I think the average person who is maybe younger than me can lose about 1 lb per week reasonably.  You have almost 7 weeks until Disney so with good effort, I would think you'd be able to lose 7-10 pounds by then.
Then, I think going from 176 to 170 in 6 weeks sounds very reasonable.  You'd then have a year (not sure exactly what month your trip is) to lose 25 lbs.  If you have a whole calendar year, I think that is a very attainable goal.  Just remember that the closer you get to your goal it can get much harder to continue the same results.  Good luck



trinaweena said:


> [
> 
> I have my workouts planned from now until my 5k in september.



That's awesome   Great job on the run!



Worfiedoodles said:


> The best thing I've learned from the DIS would be that I could attempt a Half Marathon. Honestly, it never occurred to me that I could do it until I stumbled onto the WISH thread, and found out there was a whole group of not ultra-fit folks doing these races all the time
> 
> The saying on our shirts is absolutely true -- WISH gave me the courage to start



Maria I am so proud of you for completing the RnR this past weekend   Great job!   I am still scared to sign up for a 5K



Disneywedding2010 said:


> For the most part I'm packed minus putting tennis shoes in my suitcase.



Have a great trip!



liesel said:


> These 2 combined tips saved us $500 on our first DL vacation!
> 
> The most life changing moment from being on the DIS is learning about WISH and all the runDisney races.  When I joined the BL challenge last September I never thought I'd be able to run a half.  Several people in the challenge were doing them (including *Rose!*) and I just thought it was something I'd never be able to do.  Now I'm training for my first half, the Tink, in January and I am so excited!  I can't wait to achieve this goal that I have been working so hard towards.  So *Maria,* I guess my answer is similar to yours.



Wow, that is an awesome savings!   I'm so tempted to train for one of the Disney races but I'm just not there yet.  My feet still hurt after I run and I keep doing it less and less.

I've had a super day eating wise and I am not even feeling hungry for supper. It is in the back of my mind not to eat anything else today and I think I would be under 1000 cals.  However I could come down with a major case of munchies later and do serious damage.

Gotta run, DH is pulling in!


----------



## tigger813

I need a kick in the TUSH!!!!! I just have no motivation to get back into my old ways of exercising like I used to. I have walked twice so far this week but am just having a rough time with my motivation right now. With everything going on with my mom and then the happenings in my town this week I'm feeling a bit down. Hoping that after this weekend that I will have a better motivation. Going to enjoy myself tomorrow night being out with my DH and friends at the Journey/Foreigner/Night Ranger concert and then on Saturday when I go see the Glee 3D Concert movie. 

Next week I will get up everyday no matter what and exercise for an hour! Anytime I need something from the store if it's not too much I will walk. The girls and I will walk to the library if it's not raining. Next week is PMS time and if I stay focused I will have a good week. Any free time I have I will workout. I will drink lots of extra water and have my shakes at two meals each day. I got a new flavor in today:Orange Creamsicle! OMG! It's sooooo good. I made myself one with water when the box arrived and tomorrow I will have one for breakfast with milk and another one for a snack made with water. We may go out to lunch with the girls using one of my free b'day meal coupons! I got at least 5 restaurant ones this year and a few retail store ones as well. We are using one on Saturday for a late lunch/early supper after the Glee movie.

Was supposed to go to an Usborne meeting but Brian may have to run to Waltham for work so I stayed here with the girls. Didn't want to take them with me since Izzie had a fever again this morning. Hopefully the questions I had can be answered with the email that I sent to my supervisor! 

Watching the Patriots pre-season game right now. It's a gorgeous night! Going to be a beautiful night tomorrow for the concert which is good since we have lawn seats! Gotta figure out what to wear. Going to get a new Journey shirt especially since I just tossed my old one since it was quite ratty! I need one with the new singer anyways!

Enough rambling!

TTFN


----------



## bellebookworm9

liesel said:


> Bonus Disney QOTD: What's the best thing you've learned from the DIS?
> [/SIZE][/FONT]



I just realized I forgot to answer this! Definitely renting DVC points-super cheap and beautiful hotels. 



donac said:


> Tomorrow we have to go down and help ds2 move.  Last year he was able to move into his fall room early.  His fall room this year is not finished so he has to go into temporary housing between his summer housing and his fall housing. So 2 moves this month.



How frustrating that must be! I'm moving back on the 24th to help new/returning students move in a few days later, but because I'm going back early I'm finding my self bringing the majority of the stuff needed for our townhouse-so much that I'm actually having to bring two cars! I couldn't imagine trying to move all that twice in one month (even for a regular room)- twice a year is enough. 



dumbo_buddy said:


> bonus QOTD: i've learned that even disney freaks can be NASTY! shoo! have you SEEN some of the posts on the main board??  people with too much time on their hands plus anger issues equals yikes!



I've noticed this too. I stay on the trip report boards, the Y&BC thread, and this thread mostly, because people on other sections are really mean and out of line sometimes. Two years ago I got told off for saying my brother is mentally retarded (he literally is, that's his medical diagnosis, but in NY we hadn't yet shifted to the more "politically correct" term of intellectual disability). Someone actually said, "I can't believe you used the r-word." They then went on this huge rant about how I am basically a terrible person. 




> *shawn* definitely look into PCOS. getting diagnosed was great b/c i had some answers. but, it sucked too - alot of times PCOS means insulin resistance which means it's just THAT much harder to lose weight. once i got on metformin and realized that i needed to lose weight if i wanted a baby, i just bit the bullet and went hardcore. with the help of a nutritionist, i went on a 1000 calorie a day diet. it sucked but it worked. and knowing it works and knowing what i need to do almost makes it THAT much harder now to get back to it (well, duh, not NOW for me but later on). i'm happy to chat more about it though you may just have to tell me to shut up after a while



I also have PCOS, have had the diagnosis since about age 10. I long ago accepted the fact that I may never have biological kids, and have been seriously considering adoption ever since. I don't have insulin resistance but it certainly does make it hard to lose weight. 



trinaweena said:


> I best think about lunch even tho I just ate breakfast. This is why I hate 12pm shifts. I probably wont get a break till 5pm, so I have to each lunch



This happens to me at school sometimes, normally on days I work. I literally try to plan my class schedule to allow myself time for lunch, but then of course I have to throw in work, flute lesson, tour guiding, and my beautifully planned schedule just goes out the window. 



SettinSail said:


> We had that thought too...someone was renting the house just before us but I don't know the history beyond that.....the yard is a mess with sticks and branches and weeds everywhere and moss instead of grass.  The gutters are overflowing and need to be cleaned so it does have a bit of a vacant/neglected look from the outside.  That combined with no furniture on the deck and I can see why someone would think it was vacant.  But, hello, my car was in the garage and lights were on in the house!



I meant to comment on this yesterday, but I would have called the police too! Mom works until 11 most nights, and I hate being home alone that late at night, despite the fact that we live in a pretty safe suburban neighborhood with neighbors very close on either side.





> Have you ever noticed a lot of the other areas of the DIS are full of bad grammar, bad spelling and bad manners?  I'll stick to my WISH group



This is something that drives me absolutely nuts. I know my grammar and spelling are not perfect all the time, especially when I'm typing quickly, so I can overlook the occasional mistake, but to me that is one of the most frustrating things about these boards. 




> We just got DS a I phone 4 and I could not believe how much the monthly contract is   I can't believe everyone with a smart phone pays that much a month



I was looking at an iPhone, or any smart phone really, about a year ago, and couldn't believe the prices-I believe it was over $800/year.  I have to pay my own phone bill, and there's no way I can afford that! I'll stick with my $20/month TracFone thank you very much (I only pay for the minutes, and I have double minutes for life. My only real complaint with them was that they didn't have QWERTY keyboard phones, but that issue is fixed now!).




> I guess I can still ask my gyno for a diagnosis.  I guess I thought it didn't matter anymore since I am past child bearing years.  Are you still taking the metformin or was that just to help you get pregnant?  My sister took glucophage to get pregnant but I don't think she still takes it.  I wonder if there are any homeopathic recs for PCOS or insulin resistance?  I don't really like to take any meds.



I was diagnosed by an endocrinologist who I have now been seeing for the better part of 10 years or so. I'm not sure about homeopathic recs-let us know if you find any! I'm on the pill for it because part of it is also that my testosterone and androgen levels are quite high without meds so my hormones go all out of whack and that's just no fun.

********************************
Hello everyone! My day was alright eating wise, had about 4-5 servings of fruits, but no veggies. Went a bit over my daily points, and 18 over my weekly, but I also haven't been counting any exercise type things from work. Today I did spend about 20 minutes walking the halls at a quick pace, because I was holding on to the back of a student's bike to help control it, and he was riding at quite a clip!

For other good news, I did manage to get our phones/minutes switched around after TWO more calls to TracFone, and a very confused customer service agent. 

And, I've been waiting since May for my summer Pell Grant to be paid-it comes back as a refund to me. It was finally paid today, so I can pay off my credit card and buy our Disney park tickets!


----------



## cclovesdis

Welcome to Healthy Habits Pamper Week!
I can't believe I haven't scheduled one yet for this challenge!  Anyway, we are definitely due for one.

*Here's How Pamper Week Works:* Each day (most likely the night before), I will post something fun for you to do that day. It is up to you if you want to do it. You will not be reporting your points on Friday, 8/19, but I encourage you to do as many as you can.

*Pamper "Challenge" for Friday, 8/12:* Grab a good-sized water bottle filled with your favorite temperature of water (and flavored if you WISH) and head out for a brisk walk. Take in the scenery as you reflect on the best parts of your life.

I encourage you to share what you thought about with your BL friends.

I, myself, am considering doing this before I leave for work. I still have some time before we leave for WDW, and I stand a good chance of losing 2-3 pounds, so I will seize every opportunity I can to get in some good quality exercise.

Here's to great weigh-ins, lots of water, beautiful weather, and sweet memories tomorrow!


----------



## lovetoscrap

Thought I would pop in and say hi and let you all know that I am still here and still planning on jumping back in with the Fall Challenge (if there will be one?)  Posted a little update on the South Beach thread but wanted to copy it here to.

I find it very hard to "diet" in the summer, I need a predictable schedule and that flys out the window in the summer time. Even with the best of intentions I find myself in situations that I truly just have no good options. And frankly I find myself in a lot of situations where I don't want to resist temptation! My goal then was just to maintain or at least try to keep within 5 pounds of where I was. I am very happy to say that I have maintained exactly where I was when summer started.

We went on our cruise and I didn't gain anything!! The food was good but not great so didn't end up "pigging out" like I had given myself permission to do. I have tried to maintain a balance all summer and realize that one day won't make or break me. If I decide to indulge a little today then as long as I make good choices over the next few days it won't kill me. And I also have tried to ask myself "is this REALLY worth it?". Sometimes the answer is yes so I enjoy it all, sometimes it is not really so I only have a few bites, and sometimes the answer is no and I walk away.

When I last posted here I had only had one or two people that noticed I had "changed".  But now pretty much everyone has noticed.   I have been getting a whole lot of compliments from friends. No one seemed to notice until summer came (I guess the summer clothes?) It definitely makes me more motivated to get the additional 50 so pounds off. I have had many people ask me how I have done it and some say I have inspired them or they would like to "diet" (I hate that word!) with me.  Not sure if I can handle that pressure but so far no one has followed through.  I do have one good friend that I loaned all my books to so she may try South Beach.  

We are back to more of a routine so I am back trying to work on actual loss but until September I am still taking a relaxed approach.

In other news I finally got my Scrapbook room clean and usable so I have been scrapping ( a very good hobby to keep me out of the refrigerator) and really enjoy being able to work on that again.  But it also means a lot less time on the computer, which is a good thing overall, but I am just not around online as much as I was before.  I have been asked by some friends to set up some regular monthly crops at our pool clubhouse so I think we are going to do that and use a small entry fee as a fundrasier for the pool (and that way we get to use the clubhouse for free!  ).  We are thinking about kicking it off with a big 2/3 day crop in September.  

 I will try to find time to drop in here more now that things are a little calmer and see how everyone is doing.


----------



## tigger813

lovetoscrap said:


> Thought I would pop in and say hi and let you all know that I am still here and still planning on jumping back in with the Fall Challenge (if there will be one?)  Posted a little update on the South Beach thread but wanted to copy it here to.
> 
> I find it very hard to "diet" in the summer, I need a predictable schedule and that flys out the window in the summer time. Even with the best of intentions I find myself in situations that I truly just have no good options. And frankly I find myself in a lot of situations where I don't want to resist temptation! My goal then was just to maintain or at least try to keep within 5 pounds of where I was. I am very happy to say that I have maintained exactly where I was when summer started.
> 
> We went on our cruise and I didn't gain anything!! The food was good but not great so didn't end up "pigging out" like I had given myself permission to do. I have tried to maintain a balance all summer and realize that one day won't make or break me. If I decide to indulge a little today then as long as I make good choices over the next few days it won't kill me. And I also have tried to ask myself "is this REALLY worth it?". Sometimes the answer is yes so I enjoy it all, sometimes it is not really so I only have a few bites, and sometimes the answer is no and I walk away.
> 
> When I last posted here I had only had one or two people that noticed I had "changed".  But now pretty much everyone has noticed.   I have been getting a whole lot of compliments from friends. No one seemed to notice until summer came (I guess the summer clothes?) It definitely makes me more motivated to get the additional 50 so pounds off. I have had many people ask me how I have done it and some say I have inspired them or they would like to "diet" (I hate that word!) with me.  Not sure if I can handle that pressure but so far no one has followed through.  I do have one good friend that I loaned all my books to so she may try South Beach.
> 
> We are back to more of a routine so I am back trying to work on actual loss but until September I am still taking a relaxed approach.
> 
> In other news I finally got my Scrapbook room clean and usable so I have been scrapping ( a very good hobby to keep me out of the refrigerator) and really enjoy being able to work on that again.  But it also means a lot less time on the computer, which is a good thing overall, but I am just not around online as much as I was before.  I have been asked by some friends to set up some regular monthly crops at our pool clubhouse so I think we are going to do that and use a small entry fee as a fundrasier for the pool (and that way we get to use the clubhouse for free!  ).  We are thinking about kicking it off with a big 2/3 day crop in September.
> 
> I will try to find time to drop in here more now that things are a little calmer and see how everyone is doing.



SO nice to hear from you!!!! I know what you mean about the summer and trying to lose! None of my weeks are the same. I am consistently walking but not doing as much other exercise!


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

Popping in to say hey!! I haven't forgotten y'all but we are on the road shaking down the new RV. 
We've been to Nashville, Natural Trail, and now we are at Gettysburg.
We should be home Sunday. The boys start XC camp Monday. 

I hav no idea what I weigh but I've been trying to be good. Being on the road has actually been pretty easy, I haven't done much grazing. And drinking loads of water. I did indulge in Sweet tea though, who could resist southern tea?!?! 
It was great being back down south and man do I miss it!! Especially Kroger! LOL It was a learning experience for the kids too, they have never really experienced or understood true Southern hospitality before. 

I think we are going go cart racing tomorrow, Sat is a parachute jump reenactment at the Army Heritage and Education Center, and Sunday we might try to do the Lincoln's Lost treasure scavenger hunt before we head home. Let's home it doesn't rain!!!

I'll touch base on Monday or Tuesday, I hope everyone has a great weekend!


----------



## Disneywedding2010

Hey everyone...

I'm back 

So, I've dosed off twice today and I feel a lot more awake now then I have over the course of the entire day. I had to take my Nexium and I'm hoping it kicks in soon. Massive heartburn sucks. Alan finished up all the packing for me so only thing I've got to do is pretty much shower, lay clothes out, and do whatever else. Its quarter to midnight here and the car will be here at 4:45 (not 4:15 like I orginally thought). I'm thinking I'm just going to take a shower and lounge around in pj's until about 4am and then get ready to go. I highly doubt I'm going to sleep again between now and then considering most nights I'm up til about 4am anyway.


----------



## Worfiedoodles

Gooood Moooorning!

Let's get this party started and I'll run off to hit the TM...

Friday QOTD: How many states have you visited? Can you name them? Do you want to visit them all? 

I bet most of you have been to California or Florida! 

Maria


----------



## bellebookworm9

Worfiedoodles said:


> Gooood Moooorning!
> 
> Let's get this party started and I'll run off to hit the TM...
> 
> Friday QOTD: How many states have you visited? Can you name them? Do you want to visit them all?
> 
> I bet most of you have been to California or Florida!
> 
> Maria



I don't travel much-only been to Ohio (Cedar Point) and Florida. My best friend just moved to Philadelphia, so I might be visiting Pennsylvania at some point in the future. I don't know if I'd like to visit *all* the states, but some appeal more than others!

********************
As I suspected, I had a very tiny gain today, only .2 pounds. I am very tired today, as my iTunes and iPod had a meltdown last night, so I was up late trying to get that fixed. I did manage, after I re-installed iTunes with the latest version.


----------



## my3princes

Worfiedoodles said:


> Gooood Moooorning!
> 
> Let's get this party started and I'll run off to hit the TM...
> 
> Friday QOTD: How many states have you visited? Can you name them? Do you want to visit them all?
> 
> I bet most of you have been to California or Florida!
> 
> Maria



I visit the state of confusion daily, does that count?


Vermont, New Hampshire, Maine, Massachusetts, New York, Connecticut, New Jersey,Rhode Island, Delaware, Maryland, Pennsylvania, DC, Virginia, North Carolina, South Carolina, Georgia, Florida, Nevada, Arizona and Hawaii. 

Those are off the top of my head.  California is on our list for next summer.

Someday we would like to do a cross country camping trip, but alas we need time and money to do that.


----------



## donac

Good morning eveyone 

I just have a minute to post.  We head out in 45 minutes to help ds2 move into his tempo room for the next two weeks and I need to shower before we leave.

I will have to answer the QOTD later.  We have been up and down the east coast and out to Missouri and once flew out to California so that would be a lot to remember. 

Have a happy and healthy day.


----------



## mikamah

Worfiedoodles said:


> Gooood Moooorning!
> 
> Let's get this party started and I'll run off to hit the TM...
> 
> Friday QOTD: How many states have you visited? Can you name them? Do you want to visit them all?
> 
> I bet most of you have been to California or Florida!
> 
> Maria


Welcome Coach Maria!!  I had a dream about a restaurant called Worfiedoodles last night!  Can't remember exact details, but I remember thinking I'll have to tell Maria I ate here. 
Thanks for coaching this week.

I live in MA, have been to Vermont, New Hampshire, Maine, Rhode Island, Connecticut, New York, Pennsylvannia, New Jersey, Ohio, Florida, and Texas for a flight layover, so that really doesn't count.  I would like to get out west sometime, to California and Arizona.  I don't think I will ever go to every state though.  Florida just keeps calling me. 

*LisaL*- thanks for coaching last week.  I loved reading all the answers to your fun qotds.  Hope the kids are settling back into the school routine.  I have 6 more days of work till our vacation!!!!

*Kristina*-Have a wonderful trip!!

*CC*- You must be getting so excited for your vacation.  I'm so excited for you too!!  And a bit jealous.  Summer seems to go by slow while we're waiting for vacation, and once it gets here it will go by too fast. 

*Lisah*- Hmmm, the magic eraser.  I left it in the sink last night with the dirty dishes and they're still dirty this morning.   Guess I'll try the toilet tonight. 

*Shawn*-The fall is a great time for your first 5K.  Maybe ds would do one with you?  Or ahead of you as was the case with my ds.   We did one last thanksgiving together, and I hope to make it a tradition.  There's a bunch of 5ks in our area on thanksgiving morning, and it was a nice way to start the day off on the right foot.  Maybe we could do a virtual wish thanksgiving 5k.  I think they may do that on here.  
 Bummer on the groupon coupon. I haven't joined groupon because I'm afraid I will be buying things that I don't need because it's such a great deal.  

Thanks Shawn and Gretchen for the info on cell phone rates.  I don't really need that anyway.  Though I could upgrade to a phone with texting.  I've never paid for a phone, always just commit to a 2 year plan and get a free one. 

Hello to everyone else!  It's so nice to see the summer challenge active. 

I'm about the same as last week.  My exercise has been pretty much nil during the week, though I have been pretty active on the weekends.  

Have a great day!!


----------



## Rose&Mike

Thank You Liesel for coaching last week!

And Thank You to Maria for coaching this week!

*CC*--I think a pamper week is a great idea!

Shawn--a symptom of celiac disease is hair loss, among a million other things. Lots of people don't even have stomach issues. Many people are not diagnosed until middle age. Just another thought. My hair was coming out in clumps--I was developing essentially male pattern baldness. Thankfully it is all growing back in. Hair loss is not always age related, but sometimes hard to figure out. Might be worth some research.



Worfiedoodles said:


> Gooood Moooorning!
> 
> Let's get this party started and I'll run off to hit the TM...
> 
> Friday QOTD: How many states have you visited? Can you name them? Do you want to visit them all?
> 
> I bet most of you have been to California or Florida!
> 
> Maria


I'm going to list the states I HAVEN'T been to. It will be easier.

I have NOT been to:
New Hampshire, Vermont, Maine, Mississippi, North Dakota, Montana, Idaho (this one I'm not sure about, we might have driven through), Alaska, or Hawaii. 

A couple of states we just kind of drove through, on the way to somewhere else, but most of them we have actually spent time in.


----------



## tigger813

QOTD: The farthest west I've been is Michigan when my brother lived there. I've driven through or been to all the states on the east coast .

Got up and walked by myself this morning listening to Glee music. Stopped at the Wellness Center for 2 glasses of water and then came home and went back to bed for 90 minutes. Had a yummy orange creamsicle shake for breakfast. We're going to Not Your Average Joe's for a pre-birthday lunch with the kids since mine is free! We will all split the free dessert. I may have a protein shake before we leave for the concert this afternoon and then have something light for supper since I won't be that hungry. Planning on getting a shirt at the concert! Very excited but it doesn't look like they will be playing When You Love a Woman which is our song! But we know we will hear Don't Stop Believin' and Anyway You Want It!

Brian's checking out laptops for me online. Looking at a Dell or Lenovo. We have some discounts that we are comparing prices with.

Talk to you later!

TTFN


----------



## lisah0711

Good morning all! 

Thanks to *Liesel* for being coach last week and a big BL welcome to our new coach *Worfiedoodles.*  I always look forward to all your fun questions! 

TGIF!  We are taking the day off today and DS decided to go to summer camp for an extra day because he wants to go to the beach.    But I think there may be a girl involved, too.  



dumbo_buddy said:


> I LOST MY DARN POST!!!!
> grr i hate when that happens. although sometimes i think it's a sign that i've typed too much.



Drat!  I hate it when that happens!   



JacksLilWench said:


> As for the Disney QOTD, the best thing I learned on the boards is the Dole Whip!!  PS, a Dole Whip only has 160 calories and no fat!!



Wow!  Thanks for this information!  

I think that your goals are very reasonable and totally doable.  That is the best way to do it -- set yourself up for success -- you can do it!  



trinaweena said:


> I have my workouts planned from now until my 5k in september. Obviously things will get switched around but its written down, its there, so I have to do it!



Yay for a 5K!    I think several other people are doing 5Ks or other races in September, too.



glss1/2fll said:


> I just keep washing my hands, remote, keyboard, door handles--everything! I need to plan meals, but maybe we'll all just be eating top ramen, crackers and soda for a while!



Hope everyone is feeling better now, Linda, and that the bug missed you too!  



SettinSail said:


> Thanks Lisa   And WTH, that sounds awesome, I will have to try that.  I wonder what IS the magic eraser???   Is it some poisonous chemicals???   That thing can clean anything



Nope, no toxic chemicals.  I looked at the MSDS sheet on the NIH website.  All ingredients are considered non-toxic but you still should not ingest it.    And it does have abrasives in it so it can scratch your skin or surfaces.  I'm still a bit skeptical about the toilet thing but people who I consider to be reliable on that thread said it works.  I will be trying it this week-end and will give you my report.  

Nice to see you, *LTS!*   Glad you are having a great summer and are ready to stop in and chat sometimes!  

*Buffy,* enjoy the shakedown cruise!  

*Christina,* safe travels!  



Worfiedoodles said:


> Friday QOTD: How many states have you visited? Can you name them? Do you want to visit them all?



This is a great question, Maria, and one I don't recall ever seeing on a challenge.  

I've been to half the states: Arizona, Califoria, Colorado, Florida, Hawaii, Idaho, Illinois, Iowa, Kansas, Minnesota, Maryland, Missouri, Montana, Nebraska, Nevada, New Mexico, New York, Oregon, Pennsylvania, South Dakota, Texas, Utah, Virginia, Washington, Wisconsin and Washington DC.  I'm missing big chunks in the east and south but have the west covered.  



my3princes said:


> I visit the state of confusion daily, does that count?



 Don't we all? 



mikamah said:


> *Lisah*- Hmmm, the magic eraser.  I left it in the sink last night with the dirty dishes and they're still dirty this morning.



  As DS used to say "sorry 'bout that!"  

*Rose,* I think that you win the prize so far for having been to the most states!   

My hard work this week paid off with a 3 pound loss.    As part of my planning this week -- thank you *CC* and *Lisa* -- I have my interim goals through the end of September and they are totally within reach.  

Have a great day all!


----------



## Worfiedoodles

Worfiedoodles said:


> Gooood Moooorning!
> 
> Let's get this party started and I'll run off to hit the TM...
> 
> Friday QOTD: How many states have you visited? Can you name them? Do you want to visit them all?



Finally back to answer my own question! My 3M felt great this morning, it was my first run after the Half, and looks like I rested plenty and I'm ready to go 

I have been to 22 states -- Missouri, Illinois, Iowa, Kansas, Arkansas, Kentucky, Tennessee, Indiana, Ohio, Colorado, Arizona, Nevada, California, Florida, Virginia, New York, Connecticut, Rhode Island, Massachusetts, New Hampshire, Vermont and Maine. I've also been to DC, and traveled by train through New Jersey and touched down in airports in Oklahoma and Washington, but I'm not counting those. 



bellebookworm9 said:


> I don't travel much-only been to Ohio (Cedar Point) and Florida. My best friend just moved to Philadelphia, so I might be visiting Pennsylvania at some point in the future. I don't know if I'd like to visit *all* the states, but some appeal more than others!



I'm hoping to get to PA, I can't believe I've somehow been all around it but missed it.  Every loss is a loss 



my3princes said:


> I visit the state of confusion daily, does that count?
> 
> Bonus points for you!
> 
> Vermont, New Hampshire, Maine, Massachusetts, New York, Connecticut, New Jersey,Rhode Island, Delaware, Maryland, Pennsylvania, DC, Virginia, North Carolina, South Carolina, Georgia, Florida, Nevada, Arizona and Hawaii.
> 
> Those are off the top of my head.  California is on our list for next summer.
> 
> Someday we would like to do a cross country camping trip, but alas we need time and money to do that.



A cross country camping trip sounds like a great way to really see things and enjoy it  Like you said, it's a big country and that could take awhile -- but I'm sure it would be something you would never forget!



donac said:


> I will have to answer the QOTD later.  We have been up and down the east coast and out to Missouri and once flew out to California so that would be a lot to remember.



Hey *Dona!* -- I wasn't trying to make it hard, it's just fun to recall gadding about for me. I have a feeling you have a good size pile of states 



mikamah said:


> Welcome Coach Maria!!  I had a dream about a restaurant called Worfiedoodles last night!  Can't remember exact details, but I remember thinking I'll have to tell Maria I ate here.
> Thanks for coaching this week.
> 
> I live in MA, have been to Vermont, New Hampshire, Maine, Rhode Island, Connecticut, New York, Pennsylvannia, New Jersey, Ohio, Florida, and Texas for a flight layover, so that really doesn't count.  I would like to get out west sometime, to California and Arizona.  I don't think I will ever go to every state though.  Florida just keeps calling me.



If I ever found a restaurant named Worfiedoodles, we would be at the door! That is a great dream  It is hard when you just keep going back to the same place -- but when you're having so much fun, it makes the cornfields of Iowa less attractive -- no offense to any Iowegans! 



Rose&Mike said:


> I'm going to list the states I HAVEN'T been to. It will be easier.
> 
> I have NOT been to:
> New Hampshire, Vermont, Maine, Mississippi, North Dakota, Montana, Idaho (this one I'm not sure about, we might have driven through), Alaska, or Hawaii.
> 
> A couple of states we just kind of drove through, on the way to somewhere else, but most of them we have actually spent time in.



Wow, Rose, I have a feeling you might be our big winner -- you know, a trip to Aulani would take care of another one 



tigger813 said:


> QOTD: The farthest west I've been is Michigan when my brother lived there. I've driven through or been to all the states on the east coast .



You are such big Disney fans and experts, I'll be surprised if you don't make it out to CA one of these days!  Are you going to take the girls to the Glee movie? I think we will once my ds gets settled back from his camp in a couple of weeks. 



lisah0711 said:


> I've been to half the states: Arizona, California, Colorado, Florida, Hawaii, Idaho, Illinois, Iowa, Kansas, Minnesota, Maryland, Missouri, Montana, Nebraska, Nevada, New Mexico, New York, Oregon, Pennsylvania, South Dakota, Texas, Utah, Virginia, Washington, Wisconsin and Washington DC.  I'm missing big chunks in the east and south but have the west covered.



Anytime you want to come East my in-law basement is available...Congratulations on the amazing loss! I knew your hard work would totally pay off! 

*Shawn* -- Please don't be intimidated by a 5K, I know you could do a fantastic job! 

*Lisa* -- Thanks for the fabulous job you did coaching last week, awesome questions! 

So for anyone I've missed introducing myself to -- I'm Maria aka Worfiedoodles, and I will be your coach this week! I'm one of the East coasters, so I will hopefully be up early with the QOTD. It's getting near the end of summer, and I have a feeling this week a lot of things are just going to come together for everyone, and we are going to see some fantastic losses -- so don't forget to pm your weigh-in to *Dona* and HH to *CC*!

Maria


----------



## tigger813

Maria- The girls, my DSIL and I are going to see Glee while Brian goes to see Planet of the Apes. He likes the Glee music but would rather see Planet!


----------



## Rose&Mike

Tracey--In case I don't get on in the morning--

*I hope you have a FABULOUS BIRTHDAY!!!!!!!*


----------



## momofdjc

Worfiedoodles said:


> Friday QOTD: How many states have you visited? Can you name them? Do you want to visit them all?



I've been to California, Arizona, Texas, Kansas, Missouri, Nebraska, Minnesota, Illinois, Iowa, Wisconsin, Indiana, Michigan, Kentucky, Tennessee, Georgia, Florida, New York, Pennsylvania, Maryland, Virgina, South Carolina, and Ohio.

My DD decided to try cheerleading this year.  It's our first experience with the football program in our town.  DS15 was too big to play with his age.  For his height his weight was fine but for his age he was heavy.  At 10 years old he was 5'5'' and weighed 100 lbs.  (He's now 6'1' and 170 - all muscle)  He would have had to play 2 years older than he was.  DS7 won't be playing because he has congenital scoliosis.


----------



## dumbo_buddy

ok i don't know what just happened but my DIS screen just got HUGE! i must have hit some key that makes the display way bigger and i can't figure out how to change it. my other internet pages aren't huge though. so...um, DIS, whatcha doin' to me??

*gretchen* i'm sorry you got chewed out the by "r-word" thing. how annoying. i mean, it's YOUR brother and YOU of all people would know what his diagnosis is. i don't remember the "r-word" being a bad word until recently. i stick to the nicer boards now. even the DVC boards can be a little nasty sometimes. like, god forbid you say something against the greater opinion! 

*shawn* i'm on metformin aka glucophage all the time. well, not right now since i'm pregnant but once the baby is born i'll be going back on it. i'm not a big fan of taking medication on a daily basis either but i have to say that being on the metformin has made me feel SO much better in general. when you have something weird going on with your hormones, if one thing is off then EVERYTHING is off. so, having the insulin regulated better meant that everything else started working better. metformin alone wasn't helpful in getting me pg with thomas. i needed clomid, trigger shot, and iui for that. but apparently metformin and a half marathon were the trick to get me pg the second time  anyway, it's worth looking into. and even though after this pg i'll be done with babies i will definitely be back on the metformin. 

*maria* welcome coach!!! looking forward to your , QOTDs! 

QOTD: maine, new hampshire, vermont, massachusetts, connectict (lived there), new york (live here), new jersey, delaware, maryland, DC, virginia, north carolina (college there), south carolina, florida, texas, illinois (lived there), wisconsin, michigan, ohio, indiana, west virginia, missouri, nevada, iowa, california, pennsylvania

i think that's it. many of the non-east coast states were for business so i was only there for a day or two. but that counts, right?

ah, friday. DH is taking DS to the poconos to see his parents (me and the ILs do not get along) and i'm planning on a nice relaxing day of going to the movies and not much else 

ok, i started this post this morning and never hit enter. we just got back from the pool where thomas was a big fat nightmare! i think it's nap time in a few minutes. in fact he's screaming right now while i type this!  time to go i guess! have a great day!


----------



## my3princes




----------



## liesel

QOTD: Hawaii (lived there), California (lived there), Oregon, Washington (lived there), Nevada, Idaho, Utah, Arizona, New Mexico, Colorado (live here now! ), Wyoming, Nebraska, Kansas, Oklahoma (lived there), Texas (born there), Arkansas, Missouri, Louisiana, Ohio, Florida, Georgia (lived there), South Carolina, Virginia, West Virginia, Maryland, Pennsylvania, DC
let's see that makes 26 plus DC-I set the goal of seeing all 50 by age 50 when I was a teenager, but I've fallen behind the last few years.  I haven't been to as many new states lately but I've visited a few new places.  I need to go east more and it looks like many of you need to come out west!  DS9 is at 10 states and DD5 is at 9 already.

So glad you checked in *Buffy and LTS!*

 Tracey!

Thanks for coaching this week *Maria*, fun question today!


----------



## glss1/2fll

QOTD: Alaska, Washington, Oregon, California, Florida, Colorado, DC, NY (I don't think it really counts to count NY since I've only been to NYC), New Jersey, West Virginia--just staying at hotels in those last 2 while visiting the ones before--oh, and our bus drove through Delaware and on the first trip with my eldest, the bus broke down in Delaware! Does that or eating in some truck stop food court count as a visit?  Depending on which airline, I've made many other stops in states between Oregon and Orlando, but they don't count. I've never thought about visiting all 50 states because I fall asleep in cars. The thought of all that driving makes me groggy right now!

So, DS1 is better and so is DH. DS2 and I so far have been spared!  But I was right, everybody wanted top ramen for dinner last night! I had a bagel.

My weight is so much better this week than last week!  Since TOM started Monday, I'm thinking that must have been the problem. geesh Glad that's all behind me. I'd been in a bit of a funk all week, generally feeling blue and POed at the world. My mother in law calls it "just feeling mean and hateful." Now I'm ready to move on--with a smile.

I need to send in my weight and hh points. Everybody have a wonderful weekend!


----------



## donac

Lisa It wasn't that it was hard it was just that as I was replying I realized that I needed to shower and change and only had a little time to do it. 



States Maine, New Hampshire, Vermont, Mass, Conn (I don't think we hit Rhode Island but I have spent a day in Nantucket), NY, NJ, Pa, Del, Va, NC, SC, Ga, Fl, Ohio, Indiana, Michigan, Ill, Missouri, Kansas, Tenn, West Va, and Calif.

Not bad.

Tracey Happy Birthday 

We went to help ds2 move and when we got there he told us that they informed him 10 minutes before that he didn't have to move.  So we talked to him and his gf for about a half and hour and came home.

Have a happy and healthy day.


----------



## tigger813

Thanks, friends!

Leaving in about 45 minutes. Bad accident on the road we usually take so we are going to take 128 instead! Ash is playing Harry Potter on the Wii. We borrowed it from the library. She's loving it!

Had a nice lunch but it was more than I should have. Brian and I also split a pitcher of margaritas since we don't plan on spending $9 for a beer tonight! 

Talked to Mom for a few minutes. She had accupuncture yesterday and said she slept all night after it! She also started chemo again. She seems to be getting around a bit better but will be using the walker for quite a while. SHe still wants me to come down but I don't know if it's going to be possible with the cost and Brian's work schedule.

I'm very excited as I got my Passporter Disney Cruise Line book! I've started looking through it and plan on bringing it in the car with me. 

Feeling like I could fall asleep at a moment's notice so I better have some more chocolate or caffeine!

Not sure when I will get on tomorrow. I pre-purchased our tickets for Glee!

Probably going to get my new laptop from Best Buy. We found a Dell for $400 that has everything we want!

TTFN


----------



## lovetoscrap

dumbo_buddy said:


> ok i don't know what just happened but my DIS screen just got HUGE! i must have hit some key that makes the display way bigger and i can't figure out how to change it. my other internet pages aren't huge though. so...um, DIS, whatcha doin' to me??



Lurking through. . . . .

With the DIS open try holding down your Control Key and scrolling your mouse wheel.  That should change the page size.  If you use Firefox you can also go to VIEW/ZOOM/RESET to fix it.


----------



## dumbo_buddy

YES!! THANK YOU LTS! that was driving me insane!! i did ctrl - and it's back to normal! ah, thank you


----------



## Worfiedoodles

tigger813 said:


> Maria- The girls, my DSIL and I are going to see Glee while Brian goes to see Planet of the Apes. He likes the Glee music but would rather see Planet!



My ds13 wants to see both, so he's going to have to make choices -- I'll take him to both but on separate weekends, I can only do (and pay for) so much at the movies. When I took him to Harry Potter it was $60 for the two of us  We ate lunch there, which makes things 



Rose&Mike said:


> Tracey--In case I don't get on in the morning--
> 
> *I hope you have a FABULOUS BIRTHDAY!!!!!!!*



*Rose* -- Thanks for the reminder -- *Tracey* should have an awesome ! 



momofdjc said:


> I've been to California, Arizona, Texas, Kansas, Missouri, Nebraska, Minnesota, Illinois, Iowa, Wisconsin, Indiana, Michigan, Kentucky, Tennessee, Georgia, Florida, New York, Pennsylvania, Maryland, Virgina, South Carolina, and Ohio.
> 
> My DD decided to try cheerleading this year.  It's our first experience with the football program in our town.  DS15 was too big to play with his age.  For his height his weight was fine but for his age he was heavy.  At 10 years old he was 5'5'' and weighed 100 lbs.  (He's now 6'1' and 170 - all muscle)  He would have had to play 2 years older than he was.  DS7 won't be playing because he has congenital scoliosis.



You are pretty well-rounded, you just need a little New England  I'm left out on the football talk. After T-Ball my ds did basketball and gymnastics, I was just glad he didn't want to do hockey because that is a huge time commitment for parents 



dumbo_buddy said:


> QOTD: maine, new hampshire, vermont, massachusetts, connecticut (lived there), new york (live here), new jersey, delaware, maryland, DC, virginia, north carolina (college there), south carolina, florida, texas, illinois (lived there), wisconsin, michigan, ohio, indiana, west virginia, missouri, nevada, iowa, california, pennsylvania
> 
> ah, friday. DH is taking DS to the poconos to see his parents (me and the ILs do not get along) and i'm planning on a nice relaxing day of going to the movies and not much else



Ok, not to call you out, but I believe you had a wonderful trip to _Hawaii _earlier this year, and it wasn't your first?  You are a woman of hidden states!  I know why you put PA last  You deserve a day just for you and that is how you should think of tomorrow -- it's your day! You can see "The Help"! You can see "Glee"! You can drown your sorrows in a tub of movie theater butter popcorn with milk duds sprinkled in  



liesel said:


> QOTD: Hawaii (lived there), California (lived there), Oregon, Washington (lived there), Nevada, Idaho, Utah, Arizona, New Mexico, Colorado (live here now! ), Wyoming, Nebraska, Kansas, Oklahoma (lived there), Texas (born there), Arkansas, Missouri, Louisiana, Ohio, Florida, Georgia (lived there), South Carolina, Virginia, West Virginia, Maryland, Pennsylvania, DC
> let's see that makes 26 plus DC-I set the goal of seeing all 50 by age 50 when I was a teenager, but I've fallen behind the last few years.  I haven't been to as many new states lately but I've visited a few new places.  I need to go east more and it looks like many of you need to come out west!  DS9 is at 10 states and DD5 is at 9 already.



*Lisa* -- You are making great progress that is an awesome number! I think it's a neat goal -- I've come across a few people who have it. I hadn't really thought about it, but I think it would be neat to say you've been to them all. And now to make us all feel like slackers -- when we were at WDW marathon weekend this year, we rode the bus with a 70+ yr. old man and his wife, and he had done a marathon in every state once, and was making a second pass. A full marathon. 26.2 miles.  He was retired and this is how they spend their time, traveling and doing marathons. 



glss1/2fll said:


> QOTD: Alaska, Washington, Oregon, California, Florida, Colorado, DC, NY (I don't think it really counts to count NY since I've only been to NYC), New Jersey, West Virginia--just staying at hotels in those last 2 while visiting the ones before--oh, and our bus drove through Delaware and on the first trip with my eldest, the bus broke down in Delaware! Does that or eating in some truck stop food court count as a visit?  Depending on which airline, I've made many other stops in states between Oregon and Orlando, but they don't count. I've never thought about visiting all 50 states because I fall asleep in cars. The thought of all that driving makes me groggy right now!



I think *Nancy* would agree that NYC is absolutely part of NY and counts! That would be a ton of driving if you had to do it to visit each state, I would never make it! 



donac said:


> Lisa It wasn't that it was hard it was just that as I was replying I realized that I needed to shower and change and only had a little time to do it. Gotcha, I knew it might take a little thought
> 
> States Maine, New Hampshire, Vermont, Mass, Conn (I don't think we hit Rhode Island but I have spent a day in Nantucket), NY, NJ, Pa, Del, Va, NC, SC, Ga, Fl, Ohio, Indiana, Michigan, Ill, Missouri, Kansas, Tenn, West Va, and Calif.



Yeah, Nanctucket is part of MA, and a really nice place to visit. You have also got a great deal of traveling in, Awesome! 



tigger813 said:


> I'm very excited as I got my Passporter Disney Cruise Line book! I've started looking through it and plan on bringing it in the car with me.



I love the Passporter books! Do you listen to the Passporter Mom's podcast? It's shorter than the DIS podcasts (by a lot), but always fun! 



lovetoscrap said:


> Lurking through. . . . .
> 
> With the DIS open try holding down your Control Key and scrolling your mouse wheel.  That should change the page size.  If you use Firefox you can also go to VIEW/ZOOM/RESET to fix it.



You can always lurk here, we miss you! 

Ok, dh needs the main computer to do the church finances (he's the treasurer), so I'm off for awhile...I'll be back later tonight!

Maria


----------



## bellebookworm9

Worfiedoodles said:


> My ds13 wants to see both, so he's going to have to make choices -- I'll take him to both but on separate weekends, I can only do (and pay for) so much at the movies. When I took him to Harry Potter it was $60 for the two of us  We ate lunch there, which makes things



When we went to Harry Potter, I think we spent about $40 for the two of us. Two tickets were $22.50 and then the small popcorn and medium drink were over $11.


----------



## SettinSail

Worfiedoodles said:


> Gooood Moooorning!
> 
> Let's get this party started and I'll run off to hit the TM...
> 
> Friday QOTD: How many states have you visited? Can you name them? Do you want to visit them all?



Oh, I hope there's a prize for this one........I've been to EVERY STATE except Alaska!!!  Most of them during 3 week car trips every Summer when I was growing up.  My Dad also tried to go to every state capitol too!  And then he got into a kick of visiting the highest points of elevation in every state!




tigger813 said:


> I need a kick in the TUSH!!!!! I just have no motivation to get back into my old ways of exercising like I used to. I have walked twice so far this week but am just having a rough time with my motivation right now. With everything going on with my mom and then the happenings in my town this week I'm feeling a bit down. Hoping that after this weekend that I will have a better motivation.



Happy Birthday Tracey!!!   No kick in the tushy today!  Be gentle with yourself after all you've been through lately  You'll snap back to your old self soon enough   Enjoy the concert and movie.  I want to see Glee and The Help soon.   I'm also looking to get my exercise mojo back



bellebookworm9 said:


> I just realized I forgot to answer this! Definitely renting DVC points-super cheap and beautiful hotels.
> 
> I also have PCOS, have had the diagnosis since about age 10. I long ago accepted the fact that I may never have biological kids, and have been seriously considering adoption ever since. I don't have insulin resistance but it certainly does make it hard to lose weight.
> 
> I was looking at an iPhone, or any smart phone really, about a year ago, and couldn't believe the prices-I believe it was over $800/year.



I've heard of renting DVC points and I'd like to try it someday.  Don't give up on having kids one day= you'd be surprised at all the options you have with meds and such.  I purchase 1000 mins at a time for my phone for about $100 and they last me atleast 6 months.  I don't do anything but take and make calls and very few of those  for a fresh supply of cash!



cclovesdis said:


> Welcome to Healthy Habits Pamper Week!



ooh, this sounds nice   Too bad it's raining here.  Good luck with exercise before your trip.  2-3 lbs sounds do-able



lovetoscrap said:


>



Howdy  Awesome job maintaining this Summer  I just haven't been feeling it and am up 4.5 lbs  But I also moved back to the land of food food food at any time.  We are def doing a fall challenge, there is even a planning thread started.  Jump back in and join us



BernardandMissBianca said:


> Popping in to say hey!!



"Hey y'all"  Sounds like you guys are having so much fun.

I have to run.....be back later to catch up more


----------



## jaelless

Worfiedoodles said:


> Gooood Moooorning!
> 
> Let's get this party started and I'll run off to hit the TM...
> 
> Friday QOTD: How many states have you visited? Can you name them? Do you want to visit them all?
> 
> I bet most of you have been to California or Florida!
> 
> Maria



confusion, anxiety, disbelief... oh no I bet you want geographical states  OK I have been to Arkansas, Oklahoma, Kansas, Texas, New Mexico, Arizona, Nevada, Colorado, California, Florida, Tennessee, Lousianna, Maryland, and Utah. States I would love to visit would have to be Hawaii (all of it) Massachusetts (love history) New York (to see NYC) and Virginia (friend there).


----------



## SettinSail

Back to catch up   I can't believe so many people have not been to NC.  In my own little world I think everybody is dying to visit here





mikamah said:


> *Lisah*- Hmmm, the magic eraser.  I left it in the sink last night with the dirty dishes and they're still dirty this morning.   Guess I'll try the toilet tonight.
> 
> *Shawn*-The fall is a great time for your first 5K.  Maybe ds would do one with you?  Or ahead of you as was the case with my ds.   We did one last thanksgiving together, and I hope to make it a tradition.  There's a bunch of 5ks in our area on thanksgiving morning, and it was a nice way to start the day off on the right foot.  Maybe we could do a virtual wish thanksgiving 5k.  I think they may do that on here.
> Bummer on the groupon coupon. I haven't joined groupon because I'm afraid I will be buying things that I don't need because it's such a great deal.



LOL on the magic eraser   You must have read my mind -I think I am going to sign the whole family up for a 5K on Oct 1st.  That is our anniversary, the 5K is a benefit for a friend's organ donor foundation, you can run or walk, you get a Tshirt and it only costs $20 but you don't get an official time.  Might be a good one to do for the 1st time.  We also have a "Turkey Trot" 5K here too



Rose&Mike said:


> Shawn--a symptom of celiac disease is hair loss, among a million other things. Lots of people don't even have stomach issues. Many people are not diagnosed until middle age. Just another thought. My hair was coming out in clumps--I was developing essentially male pattern baldness. Thankfully it is all growing back in. Hair loss is not always age related, but sometimes hard to figure out. Might be worth some research.



Interesting....I wouldn't say mine is coming out in clumps but it does look like alot and my hairdresser expressed concern over it when washing my hair.



tigger813 said:


> Brian's checking out laptops for me online. Looking at a Dell or Lenovo. We have some discounts that we are comparing prices with.



I have been VERY unhappy with my Lenovo laptop and looks like I will soon have to replace it after only 2 years.  It's very slow and freezes up all the time and now the hinge is broken on one side so we have to leave it open all the time and it looks like it's about to fall apart.



lisah0711 said:


> My hard work this week paid off with a 3 pound loss.





Hope you had fun on your day off!   And, a girlfriend, oh my !!!

Will be waiting to hear your toilet report



dumbo_buddy said:


> *shawn* i'm on metformin aka glucophage all the time. well, not right now since i'm pregnant but once the baby is born i'll be going back on it. i'm not a big fan of taking medication on a daily basis either but i have to say that being on the metformin has made me feel SO much better in general. when you have something weird going on with your hormones, if one thing is off then EVERYTHING is off. so, having the insulin regulated better meant that everything else started working better. metformin alone wasn't helpful in getting me pg with thomas. i needed clomid, trigger shot, and iui for that. but apparently metformin and a half marathon were the trick to get me pg the second time  anyway, it's worth looking into. and even though after this pg i'll be done with babies i will definitely be back on the metformin.



Ah!   I didn't know metformin was the same as glucophage.  I had to take clomid to get pg but nothing was ever said about PCOS.  My sister I think just had to take the glucophage-I can't remember.   I am getting more interested in getting tested.  I think if I go to an endocronologist like Gretchen said, I could get tested for PCOS/thyroid/hormones.

Enjoy your alone time!   What movie are you going to see?



glss1/2fll said:


> My mother in law calls it "just feeling mean and hateful."


   Love this   Glad everyone is feeling better.  My friends in Europe used to say a visit to another country only counted if you had a meal there



tigger813 said:


> Talked to Mom for a few minutes. She had accupuncture yesterday and said she slept all night after it!



Good news!   glad to hear you're not getting a Lenovo

Well, I've completed my first full week at work and I think it went OK.  We did not stick completely to meal plans but it's still hard for us to prepare meals since we don't have our full kitchen yet.  I need to plan more for next week and not get completely slack!  I'm slightly PO'ed at DH as DS got home from a week visit to Grandparents tonight and DH told him about the guys hanging out on our deck.  I don't want DS to worry while he's home by himself until school starts!

I was down .5 this morning but I'm not sure if it will officially count for anything since it's been awhile since I sent my weight in and I don't remember what it was last time I reported

Planning to hit the Y tomorrow and do the cardio plan my trainer worked out for me.  I told him I'd go 4 times this week


----------



## bellebookworm9

tigger813 said:


> Probably going to get my new laptop from Best Buy. We found a Dell for $400 that has everything we want!



What kind of computer do you have now? I honestly can't recommend Dell. Every single laptop I've ever had from them has had issues. The new laptop (from HP) is my FOURTH laptop in 3 years-only one of the broken ones was my fault (I spilled a drink on it). The other two have just had major issues, especially with batteries and overheating. The first one (an Inspiron)  I purchased in December 2008, and it had it's third repair in summer 2009-then I demanded a new one and they complied. The second one (a Studio, which they no longer make) I killed in October 2009. I've had this one (another studio) since then and it's been slowly falling apart ever since. My mom also has an Inspiron, and she's had minor issues with it, but she also doesn't use it as often as I use mine.

****************************
Today was a good day with eating. I think I only went a few points over, drawing from the weekly pointsplus. It was a pretty easy day at school, so that was nice. They are planning a pizza party in the room I've been in for next Friday, but since I don't know what room I'll be in, no guarantee that I'll be there. I bought my textbooks tonight-only $87 for three. Two of them I'm renting and one I purchased from a friend. Still waiting on the book for my psych class, so I'm hoping maybe there won't be one.


----------



## Worfiedoodles

bellebookworm9 said:


> When we went to Harry Potter, I think we spent about $40 for the two of us. Two tickets were $22.50 and then the small popcorn and medium drink were over $11.



I am appalled at how much the food/drinks/snacks are at the theater! And they wonder why people sneak stuff in...Unless it is something ds or I am dying to see (dh doesn't enjoy the movies), we just wait for Netflix. 



SettinSail said:


> Oh, I hope there's a prize for this one........I've been to EVERY STATE except Alaska!!!  Most of them during 3 week car trips every Summer when I was growing up.  My Dad also tried to go to every state capitol too!  And then he got into a kick of visiting the highest points of elevation in every state!



Ding ding ding! We have a winner! No physical prize, just the satisfaction of knowing you are a well-traveled American -- but I bet you already knew that! 



jaelless said:


> confusion, anxiety, disbelief... oh no I bet you want geographical states  OK I have been to Arkansas, Oklahoma, Kansas, Texas, New Mexico, Arizona, Nevada, Colorado, California, Florida, Tennessee, Lousianna, Maryland, and Utah. States I would love to visit would have to be Hawaii (all of it) Massachusetts (love history) New York (to see NYC) and Virginia (friend there).



Yes, I was going for geographical rather than mental states...I'm not equipped to deal with those answers  I want to go back to NYC and take ds, who's dying to go there. I had a quick business trip there in January, and I feel like it was just a tiny taste of the Big Apple. 



SettinSail said:


> Back to catch up   I can't believe so many people have not been to NC.  In my own little world I think everybody is dying to visit here



Okay, I'm going to admit I can't keep either my Carolinas or my Dakotas straight  I'm sure your state has tons of lovely features and we would all enjoy a visit. 



bellebookworm9 said:


> Today was a good day with eating. I think I only went a few points over, drawing from the weekly pointsplus. It was a pretty easy day at school, so that was nice. They are planning a pizza party in the room I've been in for next Friday, but since I don't know what room I'll be in, no guarantee that I'll be there. I bought my textbooks tonight-only $87 for three. Two of them I'm renting and one I purchased from a friend. Still waiting on the book for my psych class, so I'm hoping maybe there won't be one.



I just heard about renting textbooks -- wasn't an option when I was an undergrad back in the Stone Age -- that sounds like a fabulous idea. I have never once referred to an old textbook or felt like I needed to 

Maria


----------



## Worfiedoodles

Posting tomorrow's QOTD because we have to leave before 7 to pick ds up from camp in NH, and I don't think I'll have time in the morning...

Saturday QOTD: I recently saw Dan and Jackie (mother/son orange team) from the BL at a race Expo. They both looked healthy and happy! If you could go on the BL or another weight loss program that took you out of your natural environment, once you returned home what is the most important change you would make in your daily routine to stay on track? How would you make this a lasting change? Would you be more willing to radically change your life after going through an experience like that?

I'll be in NH tomorrow morning and not back until the afternoon -- but I know you will all chatter and support each other until I can add some coachly comments! 

Maria


----------



## cclovesdis

Worfiedoodles said:


> Saturday QOTD: I recently saw Dan and Jackie (mother/son orange team) from the BL at a race Expo. They both looked healthy and happy! If you could go on the BL or another weight loss program that took you out of your natural environment, once you returned home what is the most important change you would make in your daily routine to stay on track? How would you make this a lasting change? Would you be more willing to radically change your life after going through an experience like that?



I would love to incorporate more exercise into my daily routine. My mom was seriously considering purchasing a treadmill for me/the familiy, until she saw how big they are.  But, I would still love to have one. I'd love to have a home gym in our basement, complete with a lap pool. One lane would be plenty!  Really, though, a treadmill, a stationary or recumbent bike, and an elliptical, plus a few more sets of weights and some resistance bands would be amazing.

Today's QOTD: All of New England , NY, Penn., New Jersey, Maryland, Delaware (can't remember why ), Virginia, North & South Carolina, Florida, Missouri, Indiana, South Dakota, Wyoming, Montana, California, Texas, Arizona, New Mexico, Nevada



Pamper "Challenge" for Saturday, 8/13: Gather up some fresh fruits or veggies and indulge in a heart-healthy, vitamin-filled smorgasbord.

I encourage you to try a new fruit or veggie or try a new preparation method. Our garden is filled with peppers and tomatoes now so I will come up with something to do with them. Perhaps chicken cacciatore?

Have a great, OP day tomorrow (today) everyone!


----------



## Worfiedoodles

Happy Birthday, Tracey!   

late out the door again...off to NH...

Maria


----------



## tigger813

Thanks for the birthday wishes! I can't believe I'm up since we didn't get home until after 12 and then didn't get to sleep until about 1.

We had a great time at the concert with redwalker , her DH and another friend. We missed Night Ranger as we met at a restaurant and didn't leave there until 7 which was the time the concert started but they definitely weren't on long. Foreigner was great, but Journey was AMAZING! We had lawn seats so we stood 95% of the time so my feet really hurt! There was a lot of smoking around and not just of cigarettes and cigars! The smell was sickening. The most unbelievable things was that we made it out of the parking lot in less than 5 minutes and were home in an hour! We found a side exit at the end of our row and followed the cars and got right out! We were both in shock. It took us about 90 minutes to get down there because rush hour traffic was soooo bad and there were two MAJOR accidents on 495 which is our normal route. 20 mile back up so we took 128 which wasn't too bad. Had a drink and a salad and a few clam strips and fries at Piccadilly Pub where we all met. The lines for the bathroom were unbelievable and we got back just in time for Journey to start which was a miracle.

Brian is still sleeping. I couldn't lie there any more and my tummy was grumbling. Brian's going to finish water sealing the deck and I will go to the transfer station this morning before we meet the girls at the movie with DSIL. We purchased our tickets already so won't have to wait in line.

Well, I think I will get some water. Throats dry from screaming and singing. EVERYONE sang Don't Stop Believin! It was cool! Oh and we saw a shooting star! That was cool. I guess there had been others but I only saw one!

TTFN


----------



## satorifound

This thread is REALLY hard to follow.  LOL  I didn't even realize I got the highest percentage lost one week.  Very cool.  It is SO slow going now.  Still coming off though, and that is what counts.  My vacation is 29 days away.  Where did all the time go?  Only another month to lose before I leave....


----------



## my3princes

Worfiedoodles said:


> Posting tomorrow's QOTD because we have to leave before 7 to pick ds up from camp in NH, and I don't think I'll have time in the morning...
> 
> Saturday QOTD: I recently saw Dan and Jackie (mother/son orange team) from the BL at a race Expo. They both looked healthy and happy! If you could go on the BL or another weight loss program that took you out of your natural environment, once you returned home what is the most important change you would make in your daily routine to stay on track? How would you make this a lasting change? Would you be more willing to radically change your life after going through an experience like that?
> 
> I'll be in NH tomorrow morning and not back until the afternoon -- but I know you will all chatter and support each other until I can add some coachly comments!
> 
> Maria



That is a really tough question.  When these shows are filmed the contestants spend all of their time doing nothing but diet and exercise.  Going from full time on myself back to a full time job, full time Mom, etc  doesn't leave all that much time for the exercise.  For me doing this on my terms within my lifestyle makes entirely more sense.

The boys and I spent 3 1/2 hours today cutting, splitting, moving and piling wood.  We got 3 cords stacked behind my parent's house so now we only need 2 more to have them set for next year.  Between the heat and work I'm sure I lost weight today   I really wish my day job was more physical as it would make this entire process much easier


----------



## trinaweena

I just had the worst run ever. I don't know what happened.  I was supposed to do 25 minutes and it was just so difficult.  I had to keep stopping, and I eventually finished but im so sore I just dont understand.  I felt very dehydrated during my run and im wondering if that has something to do with it?  Anyways I'm just relaxing now, I'm taking boyfriend out for dinner later to an italtian place he really likes. I plan on getting a calzone. It's all I've been thinking about all week. Spinach, mushroom, sausage calzone. It's a good thing I ran today!

I tried to get my passport today and that was a disaster! I thought I could just go to AAA but apparently they only do the photos. So I got the photos, and was planning on going to a post office that was close by. Apparently my brand new phone is broken and the gps doesn't work and i ended up getting lost in a neighboring town for 45 minutes with my phone telling me I was in Canada. UuUGH! I was so angry! After that I went for my run and that was crap too! In all my anger I forgot to go to the mall to go get new work pants! Mine have a hole in them!

To get in on the laptop discussion, I would caution anyone from buying a Dell.  unfortunatly, there are not many good laptops on the market. Laptops are designed to break it seems.  I probably go through one laptop every year or two years.  The one I currently have is brand new after Best Buy screwed up yet again and didn't fix what was wrong on the old one. (This is the 5th time). i would stronly discourage anyone from ever using best buy for anything as well. The laptop is a HP Envy 17. Original retail was $1600 but I payed like $350.  It's a decent computer, def has its problems like with any computer but i'm working on fixing those and it should be good in a few days.  It is very pretty and I'm hesitant to still be on a windows machience but I'm not ready to switch to mac yet.  my other laptops are junky ones, two acer's and another hp. Acer makes a pretty decent product if you don't want it to do much.  Those laptops are primarily used as backups.  (We are a computer househould can you tell? My dad is a tech and builds computers, we each have like 3 laptops and 2 desktops.)

The dogs are sleeping and they look comfty I may take a nap too! My parents are down at atlantic city for the week and i've got the place to myself and next week im on vacation! 

I weighed in this morning and i'm down again. So far i've lost 8lbs! Hopefully I can keep it up!


----------



## Worfiedoodles

cclovesdis said:


> I would love to incorporate more exercise into my daily routine. My mom was seriously considering purchasing a treadmill for me/the familiy, until she saw how big they are.  But, I would still love to have one. I'd love to have a home gym in our basement, complete with a lap pool. One lane would be plenty!  Really, though, a treadmill, a stationary or recumbent bike, and an elliptical, plus a few more sets of weights and some resistance bands would be amazing.
> 
> Today's QOTD: All of New England , NY, Penn., New Jersey, Maryland, Delaware (can't remember why ), Virginia, North & South Carolina, Florida, Missouri, Indiana, South Dakota, Wyoming, Montana, California, Texas, Arizona, New Mexico, Nevada



I agree, setting up a home gym would be a huge help, and a great way to make those changes last!  You have an eclectic mix of states. 



tigger813 said:


> Thanks for the birthday wishes! I can't believe I'm up since we didn't get home until after 12 and then didn't get to sleep until about 1.



It sounds like a really fun concert! Was it the same without Steve Perry? I've always wondered 



satorifound said:


> This thread is REALLY hard to follow.  LOL  I didn't even realize I got the highest percentage lost one week.  Very cool.  It is SO slow going now.  Still coming off though, and that is what counts.  My vacation is 29 days away.  Where did all the time go?  Only another month to lose before I leave....



Glad to see you checking in! Enjoy getting ready for your vacation! 



my3princes said:


> That is a really tough question.  When these shows are filmed the contestants spend all of their time doing nothing but diet and exercise.  Going from full time on myself back to a full time job, full time Mom, etc  doesn't leave all that much time for the exercise.  For me doing this on my terms within my lifestyle makes entirely more sense.



Sorry, I didn't mean to basically _kill _the thread with a hard one   It is true that being taken out of your normal context and forced to eat right and exercise, makes it your number one priority. I guess I was going for what would you do to try to keep it that way -- or maybe that isn't even realistic, maybe just keep it on the screen -- and do you think having that experience would make you perceive anything differently so there would be changes. Maybe you'd have to go through the experience to decide that 

I promise to have a more fun QOTD tomorrow! 

Off to school shop for ds while we have a tax free weekend in MA...

Maria


----------



## dumbo_buddy

just a quick check in for me. my day of freedom is about to end - DH and DS should be home any minute. 

they left around 8 this morning, i went on a 5 mile walk. i tried a little bit of run/walking but i feel like the run/walk thing for me was too difficult. it was killing my shins. anyway, so 5 mile walk, lovely and quiet shower, then off to see The Help. it was VERY good! i read the book and had high expectations. they strayed a little from the book but really not that much. i laughed. i cried. actually, i cried alot. pregnancy hormones? nah, i'm just a crier. i had planned on going home but then decided to get something else to eat  and then saw friends with benefits. i was the only person in the theater! and i hate to admit it but i thought that was good too. 

so, now i'm back and waiting for my hubs and little guy to come home. so i'm quickly going to close my eyes and stay still for a minute or two  

be back on later!


----------



## SettinSail

Worfiedoodles said:


> Saturday QOTD: I recently saw Dan and Jackie (mother/son orange team) from the BL at a race Expo. They both looked healthy and happy! If you could go on the BL or another weight loss program that took you out of your natural environment, once you returned home what is the most important change you would make in your daily routine to stay on track? How would you make this a lasting change? Would you be more willing to radically change your life after going through an experience like that?



I think it would be so cool to be on BL  I like to tell myself that I am too "small" now to be selected but maybe not...I guess it would be important to continue following the diet and exercise plans that you followed while out of your natural environment but of course they'd probably have to be modifed to allow you live a "normal" life once you got back home.  Hopefully they would send you home with some sort of maintenance plan to follow and I would like to think you learned all sorts of tricks while you were there that you can use when you need them.  I would definitely be more willing to radically change my life after that.  I would feel like all eyes were on me to see if I could keep it off and I would also not like to gain the weight back after all that hard work!



trinaweena said:


> To get in on the laptop discussion, I would caution anyone from buying a Dell.  unfortunatly, there are not many good laptops on the market. Laptops are designed to break it seems.  I probably go through one laptop every year or two years.  The one I currently have is brand new after Best Buy screwed up yet again and didn't fix what was wrong on the old one. (This is the 5th time). i would stronly discourage anyone from ever using best buy for anything as well. The laptop is a HP Envy 17. Original retail was $1600 but I payed like $350.  It's a decent computer, def has its problems like with any computer but i'm working on fixing those and it should be good in a few days.  It is very pretty and I'm hesitant to still be on a windows machience but I'm not ready to switch to mac yet.  my other laptops are junky ones, two acer's and another hp. Acer makes a pretty decent product if you don't want it to do much.  Those laptops are primarily used as backups.  (We are a computer househould can you tell? My dad is a tech and builds computers, we each have like 3 laptops and 2 desktops.)



That makes me feel better about my POS Lenovo laptop.  We all 3 have laptops and no desktop and DS and DH have never had a moment's problem with their (identical) Compaq laptops so I really thought the Lenovo was the worst laptop out there but maybe not.  We are planning to get DS a macbook pro for Christmas and then I will use his Compaq.

Sorry about your crappy run but that happens sometimes.  Next run you have may be your best ever!   Enjoy your calzone!

I got a late start to my day.  Stayed up until 1 am last night and slept until 10:00 this morning.  I hate when I do that.  We had eggs and bacon for breakfast, did my 45 minute cardio at the Y, had a nice salad with veggies from FIL's garden and now just chillin.  DS & DH are at the movies, watching HP.  I was going to go with them and see The Help but all the matinees had already started so I'm copying Nancy and enjoying alone time

I was looking online at the results for last year's 5K in my little town and if I had been in that race with my usual time, I would have finished next to last out of about 150 participants  Yikes, I had no idea I was that slow at 44 mins.  Looks like most people take around 30 mins give or take and the really fast ones around 20 mins give or take.  I am still planning on doing a 5K on Oct 1st but it will be a good one to start with since they do not do an official time.  It's just a small fund raising event.  If I decide to do a "real" one after that, I've got some work to do unless I want to be embarrassed!

Kathy:   Are you & Michael watching the Little League play-off games on ESPN?  So fun to watch!

Rose:  Have you got your house on the market yet?

Maria: Great job coaching!

Hello to everyone else


----------



## satorifound

Saturday QOTD: I recently saw Dan and Jackie (mother/son orange team) from the BL at a race Expo. They both looked healthy and happy! If you could go on the BL or another weight loss program that took you out of your natural environment, once you returned home what is the most important change you would make in your daily routine to stay on track? How would you make this a lasting change? Would you be more willing to radically change your life after going through an experience like that?


I would love to go to one of those weight loss spas and make myself my only concern.  I am not sure if I could actually keep it up when I got home though.  Maybe if I had once been really big it would be different, but at my heaviest I was only about 70 pounds overweight.  I would love to say I would keep it up, but I am just not sure.  I have made big changes in what/how I eat now,  but even then I plan to eat whatever I want while on vacation.  That probably isn't a good idea, but I want my vacation to be a real vacation.  LOL


----------



## Worfiedoodles

trinaweena said:


> I just had the worst run ever. I don't know what happened.  I was supposed to do 25 minutes and it was just so difficult.  I had to keep stopping, and I eventually finished but im so sore I just dont understand.  I felt very dehydrated during my run and im wondering if that has something to do with it?  Anyways I'm just relaxing now, I'm taking boyfriend out for dinner later to an italtian place he really likes. I plan on getting a calzone. It's all I've been thinking about all week. Spinach, mushroom, sausage calzone. It's a good thing I ran today!



*Trina* you need a  I wish I could tell you this was your last dud of a run, but unfortunately they happen to all of us, even when they shouldn't  The thing is, then when you have a spectacular run and all the stars align, you can really appreciate it  Being dehdyrated could definitely affect you -- be kind to yourself and enjoy that calzone!



dumbo_buddy said:


> they left around 8 this morning, i went on a 5 mile walk. i tried a little bit of run/walking but i feel like the run/walk thing for me was too difficult. it was killing my shins. anyway, so 5 mile walk, lovely and quiet shower, then off to see The Help. it was VERY good! i read the book and had high expectations. they strayed a little from the book but really not that much. i laughed. i cried. actually, i cried alot. pregnancy hormones? nah, i'm just a crier. i had planned on going home but then decided to get something else to eat  and then saw friends with benefits. i was the only person in the theater! and i hate to admit it but i thought that was good too.



*Nancy* -- I think you had a a perfectly lovely day  Exercise, a shower all by yourself , a cathartic movie -- and then a fun one! Sounds 



SettinSail said:


> I think it would be so cool to be on BL  I like to tell myself that I am too "small" now to be selected but maybe not...I guess it would be important to continue following the diet and exercise plans that you followed while out of your natural environment but of course they'd probably have to be modifed to allow you live a "normal" life once you got back home.  Hopefully they would send you home with some sort of maintenance plan to follow and I would like to think you learned all sorts of tricks while you were there that you can use when you need them.  I would definitely be more willing to radically change my life after that.  I would feel like all eyes were on me to see if I could keep it off and I would also not like to gain the weight back after all that hard work!



*Shawn* -- Do not stress about the 5K time. You *cannot* compare yourself to others! My dh finishes a Half a full hour before I do...and that's fine. He's running his race, and I have to run mine, and you have to run yours, and be proud that you are out there doing it!  I agree, I hope you would learn so much that it would be easier to keep living a certain way. I think part of my problem is no one is really watching me, so I don't get it going -- if I thought the world would be checking up on me, I'd be a lot more vigilant! 



satorifound said:


> Saturday QOTD: I recently saw Dan and Jackie (mother/son orange team) from the BL at a race Expo. They both looked healthy and happy! If you could go on the BL or another weight loss program that took you out of your natural environment, once you returned home what is the most important change you would make in your daily routine to stay on track? How would you make this a lasting change? Would you be more willing to radically change your life after going through an experience like that?
> 
> 
> I would love to go to one of those weight loss spas and make myself my only concern.  I am not sure if I could actually keep it up when I got home though.  Maybe if I had once been really big it would be different, but at my heaviest I was only about 70 pounds overweight.  I would love to say I would keep it up, but I am just not sure.  I have made big changes in what/how I eat now,  but even then I plan to eat whatever I want while on vacation.  That probably isn't a good idea, but I want my vacation to be a real vacation.  LOL



Well, I suspect that even when having a "real" vacation, some of the changes you've made stick -- in my case I still don't drink soda, I tend to choose the fruit and veggies, and I will have some treats, but it isn't an all-day gorge-o-rama -- plus I also just move more and am more active because I'm even a little smaller, and I bet you do, too! 

You bring up a really good point -- if you had less to lose, are you less determined to keep it off? I keep thinking of *Rose*, who could never have qualified for the BL, but she is a maintainer and she's not about to go back...I bet you would do it, too! Those big changes will last, because you are genuinely happy, I can hear it in your post 

Maria


----------



## dvccruiser76

Hi everyone, just jumping in quick from vacation. We left in a hurry, so I didn't get to say goodbye. I'll probably check in once or twice this week if I have a chance. Hope everyone is doing well. 



mikamah said:


> *Sue*- I hope your sister is doing ok.



Hi Kathy,
Thanks, she's doing better. They let her go home on Monday, but she has to go in early next week for a follow up. 



Disneywedding2010 said:


> The last 48 hours have been a whirlwind of emotions for me. Sunday night a traumatic event left me reliving the night my husband & daughter were killed by a drunk driver.
> 
> Alan was working this weekend on getting the garage organized and figuring out what we were keeping and what we were getting rid of. He was going through boxes and such and came across one that was on the top shelf (we have shelves in our garage on one side). He went to open the box and found something that he forgot we even had (I knew nothing about it).
> 
> He came inside and I knew something was wrong when he had this serious look on his face and he kind of stammered trying to come up with the right words, "Um, honey I found something and I'm not sure what to do with it." Puzzled I asked him what he was talking about. He asked me to follow him to the garage, so I did. He pulled the plastic bag out of the box and said "I found this. I forgot it was here." I took the bag from him and upon seeing the label that said "ME's office" I instantly got lightheaded, dizzy, and thought I was going to pass out.
> 
> "OMG"...
> 
> I walked into the house and sat down in the middle of the living room floor, Alan followed me. I opened up the bag and took out the shredded up bloody clothes. Upon inspection I realized they were mine. The only reason I knew was because the label was on the jeans and I only wore one brand of jeans back then. Then I pulled out a peice of sweatshirt that had blood on it. I didn't recognize it as something of mine so I'm assuming it was Josh's.
> 
> I put everything in the bag and just sat there in shock and before I knew it the tears started to flow uncontrollably to the point to where I was sobbing. After somewhat composing myself I got up and went out to the garage with the bag in my hand. The knee jerk reaction was to throw it away, I couldn't. I couldn't get myself to do it. Alan asked me if I wanted to throw them away and all I could manage to do was shake my head no.
> 
> He pulled up a chair and I sat down and started crying harder. I started rambling about how I know my mom has Josh and Maddie's clothes from that night because she had told me over a year ago. Then I told him how my dad wouldn't ever go to the cemetary to see them because he was the one who had to identify them that night. I can imagine that haunts him and understandably so.
> 
> After sitting outside for a few minutes I went in and sat at my desk. It was around 10pm TX time and I started to panic. I needed to talk to someone, anyone. Then I realized it was to late to call any of my friends so I did the only thing I could, I called my mom.
> 
> She answered the phone and as soon as she said hello I just lost it and started sobbing all over again. Bless her heart luckily she was able to figure out what I was saying between my uncontrollable sobs. Once i had caught my breathe and was able to take a few deep breaths I could hear her crying on the other end. "I'm so sorry honey. You weren't suppose to find those. Alan was suppose to put all of that away somewhere that you wouldn't find it." I told her it wasn't Alan's fault. He had hid them a way pretty darn well (on a shelf way above my 4'11 head). I told her they would of never been uncovered had we not been in the process of getting ready to move. They could of stayed on that shelf forever and I would of never known.
> 
> After getting off the phone with her a texted awhile with a friend and then went to bed. I didn't wake up til almost 3pm yesterday and honestly just didn't care. I spent the whole day in a fog and zombie like state. I was in that I don't care about anything or anyone and for once in my life I'm going to worry about me and no one else. Every time I get in an emotional funk I always "jump out" of it so to speak in order to be there for friends and family. Well screw it for once I was only thinking about me.
> 
> I started feeling somewhat better around 11 last night. I told Alan I wanted to go to wal-mart and drown my sorrows in Blue Bell ice cream. So we went up there and I stocked up on pints of ice cream, lunchables, and Gatorade.
> 
> Just when I think I can bury the events of what happened that night they always find a way to sneak up on me and knock me on my butt.



 So sorry to hear about your night. I can't even imagine what you've been through. Glad to hear that your mother and DH were there for you 



tigger813 said:


> TTFN



Tracey, I can't even believe what the poor mom of that little girl must be going through.  It's so heart breaking for both of them. 



Rose&Mike said:


> Tracey--In case I don't get on in the morning--
> 
> *I hope you have a FABULOUS BIRTHDAY!!!!!!!*



Happy Birthday Tracey!!!!!


----------



## mikamah

Worfiedoodles said:


> Saturday QOTD: I recently saw Dan and Jackie (mother/son orange team) from the BL at a race Expo. They both looked healthy and happy! If you could go on the BL or another weight loss program that took you out of your natural environment, once you returned home what is the most important change you would make in your daily routine to stay on track? How would you make this a lasting change? Would you be more willing to radically change your life after going through an experience like that?


I hope that my shopping methods would change and I would not buy the stuff that I eat when I am not eating for hunger.  It is all about choices, and I choose to buy it now, and hence I am not losing weight, but if I was on a show and like someone else mentioned, everyone would be watching and waiting for me to fail, then I'd want to prove them wrong.  And actually, not everybody would be waiting for me to fail, most of my friends and family would want me to succeed, but I can think of a few negative people who'd wait to see me fail.  I know I would have learned the good eating habits that they show on BL, and that is what I would focus on when I returned home since that seems to be my downfall of late.  

*Sue*- Welcome home.  How was your vacation?  Hope you all had a fun time.  I thought of you today.  We biked on the new rail trails, but I didn't like the gravel on the bike, but I'll try run/walking it soon.  We then stopped at Tapleyville Ice cream and they have my favorite Richardsons purple cow.   Very cute place.  Have you been yet?  I noticed the best thing on the menu is a hot fudge sundae for sharing.  A regular size sundae split in 2 bowls.  What a great idea. 

*Maria*-Did you get any good deals?  I forgot all about it, and went to target for about 100$ worth of stuff last night.  Oh well. Hope ds enjoyed his camp this week.  

*Shawn*- I totally agree with Maria on the race times, and am right at the back of the race for all my races.  I have found everyone to be so positive and encouraging at these races too, and felt pretty awkward at first, but have come to realize, that sure I'm big, and may not look like a "runner", but I'm out there doing this for me and my health, and if someone is judging me, then that is their problem, not mine.  I do like to look at all the race times from prior years to see where I might fall.  I was 12 from the end of about 400 in my first race, but if it's a bigger field, there will be more behind you.  I was in the high 800s for a race that was over 1000.  It seems around here that each race I've done and looked to prior years, each successive year there are many more people racing.  I'm excited for you to do your first 5k.  When I did my first, I hadn't broken the 15 min/mile yet, and just wanted to beat 45 min, and I was 43:26.  So you will be faster on the day of the race than you are in training.  

*Tracey*- HaPpY BiRtHdAy !!!

*Trina*- Hope your day got better and you had a nice dinner with your bf. 

Hope you're all having a nice weekend.  

I slacked on my exercise this week, but made up for some of it today.  Ran/walked 3 miles this morning, did some yard work, and then we biked around town for about an hour this afternoon.  I was on call so I couldn't go too far, but ds likes to lead me to different place on the bikes.  He has a friend sleeping over tonight, and lights out is at 11 all around.  They're playing wii now, but I could go to bed.  Too bad they're old enough to tell time.  

Enjoy the rest of your weekend everyone.


----------



## bellebookworm9

Had the post all typed and then got an error message, so let's try again. 



SettinSail said:


> I've heard of renting DVC points and I'd like to try it someday.  Don't give up on having kids one day= you'd be surprised at all the options you have with meds and such.



DVC points is a great option! It's often times less than or comparable to a value resort! Even if I could have my own kids, I don't think I'd want to; at this point I've grown quite attached to the idea of adopting, and giving a kid or three a better home.



Worfiedoodles said:


> I just heard about renting textbooks -- wasn't an option when I was an undergrad back in the Stone Age -- that sounds like a fabulous idea. I have never once referred to an old textbook or felt like I needed to



I probably should keep my audiology books, but since I barely read them in the first place, I'm okay with renting them.



Worfiedoodles said:


> Saturday QOTD: I recently saw Dan and Jackie (mother/son orange team) from the BL at a race Expo. They both looked healthy and happy! If you could go on the BL or another weight loss program that took you out of your natural environment, once you returned home what is the most important change you would make in your daily routine to stay on track? How would you make this a lasting change? Would you be more willing to radically change your life after going through an experience like that?



Like others today have said, I think it would be incredibly difficult to keep all the weight off coming from dieting and exercising constantly and then going back to normal life. But, like Shawn said, I would hope to pick up some tips to help me out in everyday life.



trinaweena said:


> I weighed in this morning and i'm down again. So far i've lost 8lbs! Hopefully I can keep it up!



Sorry about the run.  Enjoy the calzone! When I get back to school I might splurge and get one from the local pizza joint-it will feed me for 2-3 meals.



dumbo_buddy said:


> then off to see The Help. it was VERY good! i read the book and had high expectations. they strayed a little from the book but really not that much. i laughed. i cried.



Glad to hear you liked it. I saw a preview during Harry Potter and thought it looked good. Perhaps I will go see it before I go back to school.



SettinSail said:


> We are planning to get DS a macbook pro for Christmas and then I will use his Compaq.



I have a MacBook Pro at work and I LOVE it. If they weren't so darn expensive, I'd buy one for myself.

*******************
I had another excellent day eating, and was down a pound from yesterday.  And I was really productive besides. I ran some errands, did laundry, and then spent the better part of 3-4 hours cleaning out my room and organizing all the stuff that needs to go back to school. But it's pretty much all in crates/boxes now, and not spread all over the dining room.

I got my first fall semester class e-mail today, for Sociolinguistics. As I was looking at the syllabus, it says we have our midterm the day after I come back from Disney.  Who gives a midterm the day after break?! Maybe I'll see if I can take it early...

I started planning out my schedule for school, and am trying to figure out gym and Zumba times-difficult to do when the Zumba class schedule isn't out yet! But I'm thinking I will try to get to the gym 3x a week, for cardio and weights, and Zumba 1-2x per week. We have access to a personal trainer included in our membership, so perhaps I will take advantage of that as well.


----------



## jaelless

when is the summer challenge due to end and that Fall challenge going to start? I am really hoping to get in on that


----------



## Worfiedoodles

Sunday QOTD: Do you have a favorite store or restaurant at DTD? What makes it special? And if you don't have one at DTD, do you have one it the Parks that you can't miss?

Off for a 3M run at Deer Island, back later with replies!

Maria


----------



## Worfiedoodles

jaelless said:


> when is the summer challenge due to end and that Fall challenge going to start? I am really hoping to get in on that



You can join us anytime -- just pm a starting weight to donac!

I believe (and our hostess Rose can correct me), the current Challenge goes until Aug. 26th, and the new Challenge starts Sept. 9th...

If you're ready now, we'd love to have you! 

Maria


----------



## tigger813

QOTD: We always spend a good amount of time at the WOD store and always go into Once Upon A Toy. 
For restaurants at DTD, we just discovered Earl of Sandwich on our last trip. Ended up there 2 nights in a row for supper! Love the variety of sandwiches and the prices. They are supposed to be putting one in Boston at some point but haven't heard anything lately about it.

Woke up at 6 and then fell back asleep until almost 7. Brian said that I forgot to get up and take a walk. I got up and asked Ash to join me not realizing it was raining already. So Ash and I drove over to Dunkin' for b'fast. I only had some hash browns and a small unsweetened raspberry iced tea. I think I'll head down shortly to do a WATP workout or maybe the 30 day Shred or maybe I'll do both at some point today. Also planning on doing lots of Wii today with the girls. 

Brian's going out in a while to go get my new Toshiba laptop at Best Buy! SO excited since this laptop has been running like crap! We will see what we can do so Ash can use this one. I should probably think about backing this one up while he's gone.

Better start doing something before I lose the urge!

TTFN


----------



## bellebookworm9

Worfiedoodles said:


> Sunday QOTD: Do you have a favorite store or restaurant at DTD? What makes it special? And if you don't have one at DTD, do you have one it the Parks that you can't miss?



Oh tough choices! For eating, we really like EoS and WPE, and then Goofy's Candy Co., of course!

Shopping: World of Disney, Christmas Shop, and Magnetron (so sad it's closing). Oh, and Mickey's Mart, where everything is less than $10. 

In the parks, we almost always seem to make a stop at Sunshine Seasons and MouseGears in Epcot.

Today I am supposed to paint my room, mow the lawn, and vacuum, but the first two might be de-railed by the rain that seems to be brewing (and the fact that the lawnmower isn't working ). If nothing else, I would like to get in a Zumba workout tonight!


----------



## cclovesdis

I slept!!!!!!!!!!!!

I can't say it was perfect...those dreams, while not nightmares, were not exactly pretty. 

Anyway, yesterday was pretty much OP. We did go out to dinner and I didn't make the best choice, but I could have made a much worse choice. We went to Applebee's and I didn't get something that listed the PointsPlus, but I did order a salad with chicken. It had these fried mozzerella pieces, but I bit into one and it wasn't anything exciting, so I skipped the rest.  The salad did have cheese-and more than I expected-but it was good and sounded much better than the salad with chicken on the WW menu. I was going to order a half size, but the waitress explained that it only comes with half the chicken and since I didn't eat breakfast, I figured I needed the protein. Overall, I decided I made a good choice.



Pamper "Challenge" for Sunday, 8/14: Do something you don't ordinarily do.

This could be anything. Here are some ideas:
- strength train
- walk a longer distance
- have breakfast
- read a book
- listen to some relaxing music
- run 2 errands at once
- bring some extra homemade food to someone in your neighborhood

Just make sure that whatever you chose to do makes you feel good!


----------



## Rose&Mike

Worfiedoodles said:


> You can join us anytime -- just pm a starting weight to donac!
> 
> I believe (and our hostess Rose can correct me), the current Challenge goes until Aug. 26th, and the new Challenge starts Sept. 9th...
> 
> If you're ready now, we'd love to have you!
> 
> Maria


That is correct! You certainly don't have to wait until September to pm donac your starting weight and get started.

Shawn--I have a dell laptop that I have had since 08 and it's still going strong and DS has a Lenovo that he's had since 09 and he absolutely loves it--it appears to be indestructible. Our desktop is a sony--that is probably 8 years old. I think it's the luck of the draw sometimes. If I could pick, I would get a vaio laptop, and I would not get it from best buy. I have some major issues with best buy and the fact that they do not disclose stuff. But that's a long story for another day. We have not listed our house yet....Mike is still waiting to hear if his transfer is going to go through. We found out on Friday that we might not know anything for several more weeks--so we are trying to enjoy our sparkly house and lovely yard.

******
I am happy to report that buzz5985 is going to be our hostess for this fall and dvccruiser (Sue) is going to be our weight keeper! Thank you to Janis and Sue for stepping in!

*If you would like to coach in September, please visit the planning thread. I am putting together the first month of coaching for Janis. Please DO NOT post on this thread if you would like to coach--it's a little busy and I don't want to miss your post. Thanks!*


----------



## lisah0711

satorifound said:


> This thread is REALLY hard to follow.  LOL  I didn't even realize I got the highest percentage lost one week.  Very cool.  It is SO slow going now.  Still coming off though, and that is what counts.  My vacation is 29 days away.  Where did all the time go?  Only another month to lose before I leave....



Any time that you miss results or an HH challenge, Rose does keep links to them at the beginning of the thread.  There are also links to the QOTD so it makes it easier to find things.  Don't worry about keeping up, just jump in where we are and you'll be fine!  



Worfiedoodles said:


> Saturday QOTD: I recently saw Dan and Jackie (mother/son orange team) from the BL at a race Expo. They both looked healthy and happy! If you could go on the BL or another weight loss program that took you out of your natural environment, once you returned home what is the most important change you would make in your daily routine to stay on track? How would you make this a lasting change? Would you be more willing to radically change your life after going through an experience like that?



Hope that you had a safe drive and DS had a great time at camp!  

I was so happy when I realized that I no longer qualified for BL.     But if you did go and were successful, you would have to realize that your new life was going to have to be totally differentfrom your old life.  I think the big one there for me would have to be long stretches of activity every, single day, no matter what kind of day I had or how tired I was.  I agree with those who said you would be more willing to make those necessary changes because you would feel like the whole world was watching you.  Think of poor Erik who was the winner and gained it all back.   



my3princes said:


> The boys and I spent 3 1/2 hours today cutting, splitting, moving and piling wood.  We got 3 cords stacked behind my parent's house so now we only need 2 more to have them set for next year.  Between the heat and work I'm sure I lost weight today   I really wish my day job was more physical as it would make this entire process much easier



You are very active, Deb, is there anything that you can do at work, like using the printer, copier, bathroom that is a bit farther away from your desk?  Could you walk outside during breaks?  I know this is a new job so it may be harder to try and do that.   



trinaweena said:


> I just had the worst run ever. I don't know what happened.  I was supposed to do 25 minutes and it was just so difficult.  I had to keep stopping, and I eventually finished but im so sore I just dont understand.  I felt very dehydrated during my run and im wondering if that has something to do with it?  Anyways I'm just relaxing now, I'm taking boyfriend out for dinner later to an italtian place he really likes. I plan on getting a calzone. It's all I've been thinking about all week. Spinach, mushroom, sausage calzone. It's a good thing I ran today!



Sorry for the stinky run.    It happens to all of us.  Luckily you'll be due for a good run soon now. 



Worfiedoodles said:


> It sounds like a really fun concert! Was it the same without Steve Perry? I've always wondered



Oh, I don't see how Journey would be same without Steve Perry.   

And I don't think you killed the thread with your question -- just a nice summer Saturday thing!  



dumbo_buddy said:


> just a quick check in for me. my day of freedom is about to end - DH and DS should be home any minute.



Glad that you enjoyed your "me" day!  You certainly deserved one!  



SettinSail said:


> I was looking online at the results for last year's 5K in my little town and if I had been in that race with my usual time, I would have finished next to last out of about 150 participants  Yikes, I had no idea I was that slow at 44 mins.  Looks like most people take around 30 mins give or take and the really fast ones around 20 mins give or take.  I am still planning on doing a 5K on Oct 1st but it will be a good one to start with since they do not do an official time.  It's just a small fund raising event.  If I decide to do a "real" one after that, I've got some work to do unless I want to be embarrassed!



I think a 44 minute 5K is just fine so don't be intimidated by those results, Shawn, you are competing against yourself, not some little skinny thing who is 20 years younger than you are!    Remember the WISH motto, DLF>DNF>>DNS (dead last finish beats did not finish which greatly trumps did not start).  No one likes to be last but it beats not finishing.  Jeff Galloway says that as soon as you step up to the starting line you are in the top 1/2 of 1% of people in the country, regardless of how you do in the race.  So be proud that you are getting out the to the start and everything else is just icing on the cake!  

I just had to have this little talk with myself earlier this week as I get a little anxious about being five weeks from my next half and being with my whacked out running group who leave me in the dust every single run.  Then I reminded myself I am getting ready to do my third half marathon this year -- three more than I had done any year of my life.  Who can't feel good about that? 

Oh, and I put off the Magic Eraser experiment until a work day this week.  I decided it's better to let it sit all day rather than risk accidentally flushing it in the night.  Us older folks have to get up in the night you know.  



dvccruiser76 said:


> Hi everyone, just jumping in quick from vacation. We left in a hurry, so I didn't get to say goodbye. I'll probably check in once or twice this week if I have a chance. Hope everyone is doing well.



Sue, welcome back!  Hope you had a great time!   Don't work too hard this week trying to catch up.  



mikamah said:


> They're playing wii now, but I could go to bed.  *Too bad they're old enough to tell time*.



 Yeah, oh for the good old day when you could say it was bedtime and no one realized you were putting them down an hour earlier!  

Great job on the run!  Sounds like you found a new running trail.  I'm not too keen on gravel and bikes either.  



bellebookworm9 said:


> I started planning out my schedule for school, and am trying to figure out gym and Zumba times-difficult to do when the Zumba class schedule isn't out yet! But I'm thinking I will try to get to the gym 3x a week, for cardio and weights, and Zumba 1-2x per week. We have access to a personal trainer included in our membership, so perhaps I will take advantage of that as well.



I think having a trainer help you with a schedule would be great!



Worfiedoodles said:


> Sunday QOTD: Do you have a favorite store or restaurant at DTD? What makes it special? And if you don't have one at DTD, do you have one it the Parks that you can't miss?



I have only been to DTD about twice.  I hear lots of nice things about it.  I will have to check it out next time I'm at WDW so I'll be interested to hear all the answers.

Did you get to see a deer at Deer Island? 

Happy belated birthday, *Tracey*! 

A little cleaning and a little hanging out is on deck today.  It's a rest day after my long run yesterday and an easy dinner.  Ahh, love those summer Sundays!  

P.S. Neener, neener poof fairy!


----------



## tigger813

Brian just gott my new laptop. The kids gave me a Subway gift card and an iTunes gift card so I will be ready for the fall.

I did the 2 mile WATP. I started doing Bob's Ultimate Strength workout and lasted 5 minutes! Kids are play Wii Play right now. I didn't like the HP game and then Ash got frustrated with it!

Better let Brian have his computer so he can get working on mine!

TTFN


----------



## Rose&Mike

Worfiedoodles said:


> Sunday QOTD: Do you have a favorite store or restaurant at DTD? What makes it special? And if you don't have one at DTD, do you have one it the Parks that you can't miss?
> 
> Off for a 3M run at Deer Island, back later with replies!
> 
> Maria


Raglan Road is my favorite restaurant. I would not say the food is spectacular, but (and this goes against everything we are all working for here) they can do gluten-free fried food, including onion rings! And honestly, I think they are some of the best onion rings I have every had. And they have irish whiskey flights--that's all I'm going to say. I don't have fried food very often, so it is quite the treat! 

We also really like the ghiradhelli ice cream shop. We usually share something. 

And we have pictures of Tom in front of the lego creations since he was itty bitty, so that's kind of cool.

Another fun thing to do is hang out on the patio at House of Blues. They often have a singer outside--and it's free! Well, we usually have a drink while watching, so not actually free, but close to free.

Great question!


----------



## liesel

Just popping on to say hi, its been a busy weekend.  Yesterday we went hiking in the mountains and this morning I did another 5K.  It looks like I beat my previous PR by about a minute (still waiting on an official time and I actually forgot to pause my garmin at the finish!) but it was very hot and not pretty.  I wasn't fueled as well as I could be (another lesson learned).  Between that and the heat, I didn't finish as strong as I would have liked, but I guess I did pretty well considering all of that and the fact that I had a much harder time fitting in my runs this summer.  I hope everyone is having a great weekend!

QOTD: Ghiradelli of course!  Actually I've only been there, the Lego shop, and the Disney store, but I love Ghiradelli!

Thanks so much for coaching this week Maria!


----------



## mikamah

Worfiedoodles said:


> Sunday QOTD: Do you have a favorite store or restaurant at DTD? What makes it special? And if you don't have one at DTD, do you have one it the Parks that you can't miss?


I don't have a dtd favorite restaurant.  We tend to go there for short periods. We always stop at Goofy's candy Shop, and I love the christmas shop, and the scrapbooking/memories store.  We also stop and see the lego characters, and spend way too much time and money in World of Disney.  I really enjoyed dtd with my sil on our first trip when my brother took the kids back to the hotel.  

*LIesel*- Congrats on your new Pr, even in the heat.  That's awesome.  You are going to be so ready for the Tinkerbell half.  

*LisaH*- That is so awesome this is your 3rd half, and you should be so proud.  You are going to do just fine in sept.  You are doing the training, and it will work!!  Hope you enjoyed some down time today. 

*CC*-Thanks for the HH all summer long, and for this pampering week.  We went to the secondhand bookstore today, so I think I'll read a bit tonight.  Sounds like you did great at Applebees.  The ww meals there aren't always the most appealing, and I'm sure what you picked was not too bad. 

*Maria*- Hope you had a fun run this morning. 

Ds's sleepover went well.  They were actually asleep at 12:15 when I checked on them.  We went to the skate park this morning, and I did my run/walk around the fields while they played.  It was so humid today.  I did the grocery shopping while he was at a birthday party, dinner is in the oven, and then we'll watch a show together tonight and wind down for the weekend.  I want to start organizing for our vacation next saturday.  

Enjoy your evening!


----------



## my3princes

Worfiedoodles said:


> Sunday QOTD: Do you have a favorite store or restaurant at DTD? What makes it special? And if you don't have one at DTD, do you have one it the Parks that you can't miss?
> 
> Off for a 3M run at Deer Island, back later with replies!
> 
> Maria



Our must shop store at Downtown Disney is the World of Disney, what doesn't it have.  Restaurants...where to start.  Earl of Sandwich is always a good choice.  Ghiradelli is a great choice for ice cream.  T-rex is totally cool.  


School shopping alert!!  Staples has one subject notebooks for 1 cent Sunday through Wednesday.


----------



## dumbo_buddy

QOTD: we never spend all that much time at DTD. every time we go we say we're going to spend more time but then we just wind up leaving! i am not a big shopper in general so a quick walk-thru the stores is usually enough for me! i do like world of disney because it is SO big! i like all the kitchen things and stuff like that but don't think i'd ever actually pull the trigger and buy all those mickey shaped kitchen utensils. i think if i had a second bathroom maybe i'd make it a little disney-fied. ah, second bathroom...one can dream.

we really love raglan road too! in fact we have an ADR there for our trip. it's on 9/16 and i just found out that there's a big halfway to st. patrick's day party there the day after! doh! we're leaving that day so we'll just have to go the following year. you know we irish just loooooove an excuse to party! i'll never forget when i was about 9 weeks pregnant with thomas we went to ireland for vacation/visit DH's family. i asked my very conservative jewish OB if it'd be ok if i had a little guinness. he just looked at me and john and said, "you're irish, it wouldn't be healthy if you DIDN'T have some guinness!" don't worry, i didn't have too much.  

*kathy *glad michael had a nice sleepover. gosh, i haven't seen 12:15 in such a long time! that will change in a few months though. oh boy. i forgot...i like goofy's candy store too! that's a good one!

*liesel - *congrats on the PR! woot! i still have problems with hydration and my running. i hope to correct that one of these days! i haven't been to the Ghiradelli place before! i think that needs to change. 

*rose - *wait, something is FREE at disney?? wow! that's something you don't hear about too often. hopefully one day we'll be able to make it over there to listen to some music...one day....oh, and now i want onion rings.

*lisa - *that is SO funny you said that about waiting to try the magic eraser thing. i was going to try it last night but remembered that i pee no less than 5 times a night so i think i'm just going to have to suck it up and clean the toilet old school style. oh, and you so totally rock - your THIRD half marathon in a year??? hello! that is amazing! that's more than i can say i did this year...or any year! 

*sue - *hope vacation was wonderful!

*hi everyone else!!!

*i'm running out of time so i had to cut the personals short. sorry folks! i hope everyone had a lovely weekend. it has been non-stop raining since about 2am and it doesn't look like it's going to stop anytime soon. uuuugggh really puts a damper on my walks!

this weekend was a bit of a lost cause on the food consumption. meh. 

we went to the disney store at the roosevelt field mall today. we were there before any of the stores were open! when the store finally opened it was pretty nice to let the kiddo have free reign of the store. he went right for the stuffed animals and hugged them all. very cute. there is always a doorway to dreams DVC sales center at that mall. they have a huge mickey statue that we looked at for a while. i kind of wanted to go and hear the spiel about aulani. no intentions of buying but i really felt like i needed a little disney in my day. then i realized it wouldn't be too fair for the poor salesperson to pitch me only for me to say no thanks. 

not much else to report except that our magical express stuff came on friday!


----------



## bellebookworm9

lisah0711 said:


> I think a 44 minute 5K is just fine so don't be intimidated by those results, Shawn, you are competing against yourself, not some little skinny thing who is 20 years younger than you are!    Remember the WISH motto, DLF>DNF>>DNS (dead last finish beats did not finish which greatly trumps did not start).  No one likes to be last but it beats not finishing.  Jeff Galloway says that as soon as you step up to the starting line you are in the top 1/2 of 1% of people in the country, regardless of how you do in the race.  So be proud that you are getting out the to the start and everything else is just icing on the cake!



Have to agree with this. I know I typed it yesterday, but then it disappeared, so can't remember if I re-typed it, but 44 mins is great compared to what I can do! I think it would take me about an hour, since with the C25K I was consistently doing 1.6 or so miles in about 30 minutes. 



liesel said:


> Just popping on to say hi, its been a busy weekend.  Yesterday we went hiking in the mountains and this morning I did another 5K.  It looks like I beat my previous PR by about a minute (still waiting on an official time and I actually forgot to pause my garmin at the finish!) but it was very hot and not pretty.  I wasn't fueled as well as I could be (another lesson learned).  Between that and the heat, I didn't finish as strong as I would have liked, but I guess I did pretty well considering all of that and the fact that I had a much harder time fitting in my runs this summer.  I hope everyone is having a great weekend!



Great job on the PR!



mikamah said:


> I don't have a dtd favorite restaurant.  We tend to go there for short periods. We always stop at Goofy's candy Shop, and I love the christmas shop, and the scrapbooking/memories store.  We also stop and see the lego characters, and spend way too much time and money in World of Disney.  I really enjoyed dtd with my sil on our first trip when my brother took the kids back to the hotel.



We visited the scrapbook store, and I wasn't all that impressed. I'm not really into scrapbooking (or at least, I'm not very good at it) though, so maybe that had something to do with it. I do enjoy the Lego characters, but I've never been in the store.

**************************
Today was another very good day with eating. I actually have two points left. I had another very productive day: Went to WalMart to buy some more stuff, finished the laundry, vacuumed, mopped (with the Swiffer), did the dishes, and organized my actual school supplies (binders, notebooks, pens, etc). 

I e-mailed my professor about the Florida/midterm situation and asked if I could possibly take it before break. She told me "Of course!" and said she might just move it to before break so everyone can enjoy themselves for a few days. 

I'm about to go get started on my personal statement, then take a shower and head to bed. Can't believe this is my last week of work.  I keep thinking "Where did the summer go?!" but also that May feels soooooo long ago.


----------



## cclovesdis

Healthy Habits Week 9Results

*Congratulations to Our Participants:* 
bellebookworm9
glass1/2fll
JacksLilWench
jaelless
keenercam
satorifound

Congratulations to this Week's Prize Winner: *jaelless*!

Please PM me your address and I will send you your prize.

Congratulations to *jaelless* and *SettinSail* for earning 16/16 Healty Habits points! Great!


----------



## cclovesdis

mikamah said:


> *CC*-Thanks for the HH all summer long, and for this pampering week.  We went to the secondhand bookstore today, so I think I'll read a bit tonight.  Sounds like you did great at Applebees.  The ww meals there aren't always the most appealing, and I'm sure what you picked was not too bad



Thanks Kathy! I actually maintained from yesterday to today, so I'm very happy with my choice! I loved the salad too, so the "splurge" ended up being a winner! 



Today was pretty much OP. I am going to track it on Sparkpeople next. I think my salt/sodium was high, but otherwise I have a feeling I had a good day. My only bad thing was that I didn't eat breakfast. I woke up after 9 AM and we had lunch before noon, so it wasn't that bad, but I know I do better when I eat breakfast. Oh well. I will definitely be eating breakfast tomorrow morning!

I don't think I posted about my appt with my nutrionist. She was/is wonderful and I was very open with her about how I use food to cope. She gave me some great ideas for when I'm actually eating as well as before I go to eat something. I definitely feel like I have some new strategies to use when I start overeating so that I stop. I am still struggling with eating the lunch that I (or dad) pack and making poor choices/partaking in emotional eating. Now, that being said, I am doing better, so I am making progress, but I am still at the point where I would say I am struggling. I am, however, optimistic for the week.

One of the last things I have to do before our trip is to plan out some menu choices. I think I've decided on the salmon at Le Cellier, but I'm not sure about an appetizer. Maybe my mom will concede to sharing a few.

Hope everyone has a great week!

Happy Birthday Tracey! Sounds like you had a good weekend!


----------



## cclovesdis

Pamper "Challenge" for Monday, 8/15: Indulge in a healthy dessert. I encourage you to post what you had here. We can always use a great suggestion for this menu course.

I know for me, I feel less like I am dieting when I have dessert at night. My go-to is 1/8 cup of low-fat chocolate chip cookie dough frozen yogurt. I find that small of amount is very satisfying.


----------



## Rose&Mike

*CC*--You are sounding really positive here lately!  I'm glad you are getting some strategies that are working for you.

After doing a really bad job this summer with planning, I am happy to say I have put together a meal plan for the week. Now I just need to stick to it.

Don't forget to send you weights into donac!

Have a great Monday!


----------



## Worfiedoodles

dvccruiser76 said:


> Hi everyone, just jumping in quick from vacation. We left in a hurry, so I didn't get to say goodbye. I'll probably check in once or twice this week if I have a chance. Hope everyone is doing well.



Welcome Back, *Sue!* I hope your trip was fantastic, please feel free to share all the details! 



mikamah said:


> I hope that my shopping methods would change and I would not buy the stuff that I eat when I am not eating for hunger.  It is all about choices, and I choose to buy it now, and hence I am not losing weight, but if I was on a show and like someone else mentioned, everyone would be watching and waiting for me to fail, then I'd want to prove them wrong.  And actually, not everybody would be waiting for me to fail, most of my friends and family would want me to succeed, but I can think of a few negative people who'd wait to see me fail.  I know I would have learned the good eating habits that they show on BL, and that is what I would focus on when I returned home since that seems to be my downfall of late.
> 
> *Maria*-Did you get any good deals?  I forgot all about it, and went to target for about 100$ worth of stuff last night.  Oh well. Hope ds enjoyed his camp this week.



It is true that if you don't buy it you can't eat it, but it's hard with growing boys in the house  I think you have a great strategy, focusing on good eating habits is always a sure bet  I saved $30 at Staples! I had a 10% off coupon, and with their sale, I got $80 worth of binders for ds for $50. I also spent about $60 on him at Target, tax-free. I am very happy! 



bellebookworm9 said:


> Even if I could have my own kids, I don't think I'd want to; at this point I've grown quite attached to the idea of adopting, and giving a kid or three a better home.



Well, never say never, this world often brings things we wouldn't expect -- but as an adopted child I can say that my parents could not have loved me more, and I am so grateful that I had their amazing guidance and support. If you do eventually adopt, you should do it secure in the knowledge that both you and your child are very lucky  



tigger813 said:


> QOTD: We always spend a good amount of time at the WOD store and always go into Once Upon A Toy.
> For restaurants at DTD, we just discovered Earl of Sandwich on our last trip. Ended up there 2 nights in a row for supper! Love the variety of sandwiches and the prices. They are supposed to be putting one in Boston at some point but haven't heard anything lately about it.



Do you collect the Mr. PotatoHead pieces? I kind of wish we would have started that, but ds was already "done of" him the first time we went. EOS is awesome, I don't think the new one on Boston Common is open yet, but I'll be watching 



bellebookworm9 said:


> Oh tough choices! For eating, we really like EoS and WPE, and then Goofy's Candy Co., of course!
> 
> Shopping: World of Disney, Christmas Shop, and Magnetron (so sad it's closing). Oh, and Mickey's Mart, where everything is less than $10.
> In the parks, we almost always seem to make a stop at Sunshine Seasons and MouseGears in Epcot.



What is your favorite treat at Goofy's? I was partial to the make your own pretzel sticks, but now you can't get caramel drizzle or cashews, so I love them a little less  I love Mouse Gear, that is an awesome store!



cclovesdis said:


> I slept!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I can't say it was perfect...those dreams, while not nightmares, were not exactly pretty.



 for the sleep,  because it wasn't exactly restful. Here's to a better night tonight 



Rose&Mike said:


> I am happy to report that buzz5985 is going to be our hostess for this fall and dvccruiser (Sue) is going to be our weight keeper! Thank you to Janis and Sue for stepping in!
> 
> *If you would like to coach in September, please visit the planning thread. I am putting together the first month of coaching for Janis. Please DO NOT post on this thread if you would like to coach--it's a little busy and I don't want to miss your post. Thanks!*



 to *Janis and Sue!* And please volunteer to coach if you think you might enjoy it. I can attest that it is a fantastic tool to help keep you on track, and a lot of fun! 



lisah0711 said:


> Hope that you had a safe drive and DS had a great time at camp!
> 
> I was so happy when I realized that I no longer qualified for BL.   But if you did go and were successful, you would have to realize that your new life was going to have to be totally differentfrom your old life.  I think the big one there for me would have to be long stretches of activity every, single day, no matter what kind of day I had or how tired I was.  I agree with those who said you would be more willing to make those necessary changes because you would feel like the whole world was watching you.  Think of poor Erik who was the winner and gained it all back.
> 
> Oh, I don't see how Journey would be same without Steve Perry.
> 
> And I don't think you killed the thread with your question -- just a nice summer Saturday thing!
> 
> I have only been to DTD about twice.  I hear lots of nice things about it.  I will have to check it out next time I'm at WDW so I'll be interested to hear all the answers.
> 
> Did you get to see a deer at Deer Island?



Would you believe ds went back this afternoon for another week? Yes, I am the fool that allowed him to schedule this. Absolutely nuts and won't happen again next year...he did have a great time, and can't wait to go back and do Sports Camp again next summer. 

I do remember poor Erik, he just looked miserable and defensive. I guess even with the prize money, you still have to have a keen desire to maintain where you are 

I agree about Journey and Steve Perry, his voice is just so distinctive 

I thought DL had a DTD, too?  Sorry, I didn't mean to be so "East Coast" with a QOTD! 



Rose&Mike said:


> Raglan Road is my favorite restaurant. I would not say the food is spectacular, but (and this goes against everything we are all working for here) they can do gluten-free fried food, including onion rings! And honestly, I think they are some of the best onion rings I have every had. And they have irish whiskey flights--that's all I'm going to say. I don't have fried food very often, so it is quite the treat!
> 
> We also really like the ghiradhelli ice cream shop. We usually share something.
> 
> And we have pictures of Tom in front of the lego creations since he was itty bitty, so that's kind of cool.
> 
> Another fun thing to do is hang out on the patio at House of Blues. They often have a singer outside--and it's free! Well, we usually have a drink while watching, so not actually free, but close to free.
> 
> Great question!



*Rose* -- You clearly know how to have a good time at DTD!  As much as you have gone through with food, I think you deserve to enjoy yourself at RR! 



liesel said:


> Just popping on to say hi, its been a busy weekend.  Yesterday we went hiking in the mountains and this morning I did another 5K.  It looks like I beat my previous PR by about a minute (still waiting on an official time and I actually forgot to pause my garmin at the finish!) but it was very hot and not pretty.  I wasn't fueled as well as I could be (another lesson learned).  Between that and the heat, I didn't finish as strong as I would have liked, but I guess I did pretty well considering all of that and the fact that I had a much harder time fitting in my runs this summer.  I hope everyone is having a great weekend!
> 
> QOTD: Ghiradelli of course!  Actually I've only been there, the Lego shop, and the Disney store, but I love Ghiradelli!
> 
> Thanks so much for coaching this week Maria!



Another 5K?! You are on fire!  I sense a trend here -- people seem to love Ghirardelli! 



mikamah said:


> I don't have a dtd favorite restaurant.  We tend to go there for short periods. We always stop at Goofy's candy Shop, and I love the christmas shop, and the scrapbooking/memories store.  We also stop and see the lego characters, and spend way too much time and money in World of Disney.  I really enjoyed dtd with my sil on our first trip when my brother took the kids back to the hotel.



So psyched your vacation is almost here! I can't get out of the Christmas shop without an ornament, I just love it! My tree is a wee bit Disney 



my3princes said:


> Our must shop store at Downtown Disney is the World of Disney, what doesn't it have.  Restaurants...where to start.  Earl of Sandwich is always a good choice.  Ghiradelli is a great choice for ice cream.  T-rex is totally cool.



I've never been to T-Rex, but it looks really fun!  The WOD does have it all, one stop shopping! 



dumbo_buddy said:


> QOTD: we never spend all that much time at DTD. every time we go we say we're going to spend more time but then we just wind up leaving! i am not a big shopper in general so a quick walk-thru the stores is usually enough for me! i do like world of disney because it is SO big! i like all the kitchen things and stuff like that but don't think i'd ever actually pull the trigger and buy all those mickey shaped kitchen utensils. i think if i had a second bathroom maybe i'd make it a little disney-fied. ah, second bathroom...one can dream.
> 
> we really love raglan road too! in fact we have an ADR there for our trip. it's on 9/16 and i just found out that there's a big halfway to st. patrick's day party there the day after! doh! we're leaving that day so we'll just have to go the following year. you know we irish just loooooove an excuse to party! i'll never forget when i was about 9 weeks pregnant with thomas we went to ireland for vacation/visit DH's family. i asked my very conservative jewish OB if it'd be ok if i had a little guinness. he just looked at me and john and said, "you're irish, it wouldn't be healthy if you DIDN'T have some guinness!" don't worry, i didn't have too much.



I love to make DTD my activity on the day before race day. I wander around slowly, take in whatever takes my fancy, and grab a bite to eat. Since I'm not rushing off to a park and I'm trying to take it easy, it seems like the perfect activity 



bellebookworm9 said:


> Have to agree with this. I know I typed it yesterday, but then it disappeared, so can't remember if I re-typed it, but 44 mins is great compared to what I can do! I think it would take me about an hour, since with the C25K I was consistently doing 1.6 or so miles in about 30 minutes.



Just a reminder -- you have to run your own race, so if it takes you an hour, that's peachy keen! I want everyone who is exercising, no matter at what level (and trust me, some of you ladies are much faster than I am!), should feel good about it. 



cclovesdis said:


> cclovesdis said:
> 
> 
> 
> Healthy Habits Week 9Results
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great Job, HH participants!
> 
> Maria
Click to expand...


----------



## Worfiedoodles

Worfiedoodles said:


> Sunday QOTD: Do you have a favorite store or restaurant at DTD? What makes it special? And if you don't have one at DTD, do you have one it the Parks that you can't miss?
> 
> Off for a 3M run at Deer Island, back later with replies!
> 
> Maria



My favorite store at DTD is Tren-D. I love all the girly things, particularly since you can't find some of them anywhere else. My favorite restaurant is the much-appreciated Earl of Sandwich, what's not to like?! No visit to DTD is complete without a stop at Goofy's, where I have been known to enjoy a carrot cake cookie. 

Oh, and my Deer Island run was a bust, I stepped outside and it was raining. After last Sunday I couldn't bear to run in the rain again, so I ran on the TM. But, if I had run at Deer Island, no chance of seeing a deer. It pretty much consists of a gorgeous running path that goes along the ocean (it's actually a peninsula), and the massive sewage treatment plant that is inside of the path. Yes, if the wind is blowing the wrong way it can increase your pace 

Maria


----------



## trinaweena

It rained all day here. I was at work all day so it didn't really affect me, and i had a plan that I would just run anyways after work, a little water never hurt anyone.  But after working 8 hours and then going grocery shopping my legs just hurt so bad.  With my Fibro Myalgia as long as im moving i feel ok, its once i stand still that I start to hurt.

One thing that did make me happy today, after my shift ended i changed into some shortie shorts and a new sweater i bought yesterday and everyone at work was like "wow you look fantastic"  I'm glad the running is helping my legs look fantastic! 

Went grocery shopping today since the parents are away all week. Got a ton of fruit, veggies, and some other things.  Made a pork stir fry for dinner with chinese cho mein noodles and it was aweesome. It was really simple i kind of just made it up as i went along.  I also got some salmon which i will cook later in the week...except i have no idea how to cook salmon!

For now I'm laying on my couch watching Doctor Who and BEING LAZY! We all deserve a lazy day once in awhile right?


----------



## tigger813

On my new laptop! Brian's been working on it all afternoon! Still have some kinks to work out and a lot of getting used to!

Staying home all day tomorrow as it's going to be nasty tomorrow! I have to work on Tuesday so we will do any errands then. I scratched my glasses yesterday so I have to take them to the shop and get a new lens.

Watching Next Food Network Star! Earlier saw the funniest commercial for Luvs diapers! I laughed so hard I cried! Just search Luvs "Heavy Dooty" Commercial and you can find the link on youtube!

Got a bit of a headache tonight. I think it's the weather. It's very humid! Some annoying person has been setting off fireworks in the neighborhood about every 30 minutes.

We were able to get a assistant coach for soccer. She's an awesome lady so it will be a great season!

If you are into Disney books, check out Spinning Disney's World by Charles Ridgeway! I will finish it tomorrow! We got it at the NE Dismeet Auction and it was worth the donation!

Think I will go get some motrin as my headache is getting worse!

TTFN


----------



## bellebookworm9

Worfiedoodles said:


> What is your favorite treat at Goofy's? I was partial to the make your own pretzel sticks, but now you can't get caramel drizzle or cashews, so I love them a little less



I also like the pretzels; last time I got them all dipped in milk chocolate and drizzled in white, the one each in butterfinger, m&ms, and reeses pieces. Mom got the rice crispy treat with the milk/white, and dipped in m&ms-too sweet! It took two of us over a week to eat it!



Worfiedoodles said:


> No visit to DTD is complete without a stop at Goofy's, where I have been known to enjoy a carrot cake cookie.



This is definitely on my list for October! Disneyfoodblog recently did an article about various carrot cake things at Disney, and this particular one was very high on the list!

********************
Much further on my personal statement than I was two hours ago. I've answered all the questions in paragraph form, so just need to weave it together. I also need to look up specifics for each school (aka professors) to indicate my desire to be accepted to each program. I'm also trying to set up meetings with my references for the first week back at school. The University of Florida application for next fall has finally been released, and that's the one where your housing number depends on the date your application was submitted, so I need to get on that ASAP!


----------



## buzz5985

Worfiedoodles said:


> Gooood Moooorning!
> 
> Let's get this party started and I'll run off to hit the TM...
> 
> Friday QOTD: How many states have you visited? Can you name them? Do you want to visit them all?
> 
> I bet most of you have been to California or Florida!
> 
> Maria



That's a fun question.  Maine, New Hampshire, Vermont, New York, Illinois, Connecticut, Delaware, Pennsylvania, West Virginia, Virginia, North Carolina, South Carolina, Georgia, Florida, Oklahoma, Texas, Nevada, Arizona, Colorado, Utah, California, WAshington, Alaska, and are we counting DC??  Puerto Rico??  Virgin Islands??  



Worfiedoodles said:


> Sunday QOTD: Do you have a favorite store or restaurant at DTD? What makes it special? And if you don't have one at DTD, do you have one it the Parks that you can't miss?
> 
> Off for a 3M run at Deer Island, back later with replies!
> 
> Maria



Just asked the boys and Fulton's Crab House is the big winner for us.  

Our trip down to Florida was uneventful.  We are a little out of our element staying outside of Disney and probably will not do it again.  LOL  We are staying at the Marriott Lakeshore Reserve.  It's very nice.  But . . . I missed my Welcome Home.  I really shouldn't complain about a free room.  (my Father is unable to use his Timeshare so I traded).  I will try to post a link to the photos.  http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.2046285994767.2119884.1172937946

As for dining - I have some GC that I purchased on restaurants dot com - Giordano's - I would go back to the restaurant again.  We had pizza - it wasn't the best pizza I have every had - but it was the best I have had in Florida.  All the ingredients you could tell were fresh, DS14 got peperoni and there barely any grease at all.  Tomorrow night I have a $25 GC for House of Blues, Tuesday is the Hoop Dee Doo review with my Newlywed cousins, Wednesday we are making tacos in the villa, Thursday we are eating at Shula's.  

Today we went to the outlets for the afternoon - thunderstorms closed the pool here.  I didn't find any "great" bargains.  Went to the Dooney and Coach stores and can get the bags a lot cheaper at home.  DS has a couple of pairs of jeans, shirts, sneakers for school.  I want to find a Lenox outlet - I want a couple of more place settings.  I miss the one in Maine and Rhode Island. 

I will try to check back in.  All this relaxing is killing me.  LOL

Janis


----------



## donac

Good Monday morning 

Sorry I missed the last two days.  Ds2 was home this weekend.  We spent a good deal of Saturday working on the house.  At one point we had all 4 of us painting.  The largest side is almost done.  Dh will finish it this week. 

Sunday we were all supposed to go to my mom's house.  It was raining so hard all morning and they were predicting more rain for all day and into Monday that ds2 went back to college early and we went without him.  We did miss him but we knew he was safe and did not have to rush this morning since he has to be at work at 8am.  The rain did lighten up so we made it my mom's house.  All the families in some form made it up to my mom's.  My sister lives out of state and was up for the weekend.  We had a great meal and then dh, ds1 and I left so we could get home before it got too dark.  

I think we have a date for our next trip to DW.  My sister and her family are using their DVC points for a 3 bedroom at BLT with a MK view.  They will be calling next month for next August.  I am excited since this is a place I wanted to stay as a retirement present for myself so it will be nice to cross it off my list of places to stay.

QOTD I don't usually go to DTD to shop.  The times I have gone my favorite shops are the Christmas Shop, WOD and Basin.  I have never eaten there.  We usually shop in Epcot at Mousegears.

Dh is going to do some work at his dad's house today so I have the house to myself.  I have some things I want to get done.  I am almost done with a couple of quilt tops and I have to figure out how to do the heel and the gusset for a pair of socks I am working on.

Off to get some things done.

Have a happy and healthy day.


----------



## my3princes

Good Morning.  I hope everyone has a fabulous day.  I was really ill last night from about 6 PM on.  Not sure what it was or if it is truly gone yet.  I still feel really weak, but I think I'll give work a try as I want to save my sick time for when the kiddos are sick.


----------



## SettinSail

Good morning losers!

Deb, I hope you feel better soon

Dona, we had very heavy rains here all weekend too.

Janis, the timeshare looks very nice.

Gretchen, good job on your personal statement!

Maria, Kathy, Gretchen and others, thanks for making me feel better about my 5K time.  I know you are right, I'm not in competition with anyone but myself.  I just had no idea I would be that close to the bottom.  Somehow, I thought people of all abilities participated in these races  But, I appreciate that statistic that only 1% of people will even attempt a 5K.  That gave me a whole new attitude about it

I have bad memories of DTD -- DS & DH just wanted to hang out at Disney Quest for hours on our last trip to WDW.  On one of our visits there, I finally went back to the room by myself.  The only restaurant I can remember from DTD is Rainforest Cafe and we enjoyed it, the food and the atmosphere. Loved shopping at the World of Disney store!

I have a little extra time this morning since DS has an ortho appt this morning at 8:30.  Starting on my 2nd load of laundry and have carrots, broccoli and baby tomatoes prepped for my lunch.  Just need to add a sandwich and an apple

Have a great Monday


----------



## Rose&Mike

buzz5985 said:


> T
> I will try to check back in.  All this relaxing is killing me.  LOL
> 
> Janis


That sounds like me! Mike says that I am not very good at relaxing.

We are set for coaches for September! Thanks everyone. Once the fall challenge is up and running, Janis will recruit for the rest of the challenge.

Gretchen and Maria, because of some confusion on my part, I missed Shawn's scheduled week. For this reason we are not going to have a coach of the day rotation. I know you will both understand.

So here is the September coaching list:

*8/26--Rose&Mike--Summer challenge ends
9/2--SettinSail (Shawn)--between the challenge
9/9--Lisah0711--New challenge begins! 
9/16--tigger813--Tracey
9/23--Nancy--dumbo_buddy
9/30--Bellebookworm9--Gretchen*


----------



## Worfiedoodles

Monday QOTD: Heigh Ho, Heigh Ho! It's Off to Lose Weight We Go! Those poor 7 Dwarfs are lonely -- and you are going to keep them company today (No, you are not going to be Snow White ), What is your Dwarf name today (i.e. -- what would describe you)? Your fellow companions are Dopey, Sneezy, Happy, Bashful, Sleepy, Grumpy and Doc -- and you can't take one of their names!

Maria


----------



## Rose&Mike

Worfiedoodles said:


> Monday QOTD: Heigh Ho, Heigh Ho! It's Off to Lose Weight We Go! Those poor 7 Dwarfs are lonely -- and you are going to keep them company today (No, you are not going to be Snow White ), What is your Dwarf name today (i.e. -- what would describe you)? Your fellow companions are Dopey, Sneezy, Happy, Bashful, Sleepy, Grumpy and Doc -- and you can't take one of their names!
> 
> Maria


Definitely Lazy today. I so don't want to go to work!


----------



## mikamah

Worfiedoodles said:


> Monday QOTD: Heigh Ho, Heigh Ho! It's Off to Lose Weight We Go! Those poor 7 Dwarfs are lonely -- and you are going to keep them company today (No, you are not going to be Snow White ), What is your Dwarf name today (i.e. -- what would describe you)? Your fellow companions are Dopey, Sneezy, Happy, Bashful, Sleepy, Grumpy and Doc -- and you can't take one of their names!
> 
> Maria



Blah-zay.  Rainy morning, going through the motions getting ready for camp and school.  Just kinda blah this morning.  But by the end of the week I will be Ecstatic dwarf and ready for vacation!!


----------



## jaelless

Worfiedoodles said:


> Monday QOTD: Heigh Ho, Heigh Ho! It's Off to Lose Weight We Go! Those poor 7 Dwarfs are lonely -- and you are going to keep them company today (No, you are not going to be Snow White ), What is your Dwarf name today (i.e. -- what would describe you)? Your fellow companions are Dopey, Sneezy, Happy, Bashful, Sleepy, Grumpy and Doc -- and you can't take one of their names!
> 
> Maria



I think I will be melancholy today. Taking DS to first day of high school. How dare he go and grow up while I wasn't looking. I swear yesterday he was just a baby.


----------



## lisah0711

Worfiedoodles said:


> I agree about Journey and Steve Perry, his voice is just so distinctive
> 
> I thought DL had a DTD, too?  Sorry, I didn't mean to be so "East Coast" with a QOTD!



I love Steve Perry -- my sister and I still argue about whether he pointed to me or her in a concert in 1980 -- it was probably neither of us. 

DL does have a DTD -- it just didn't occur to me to answer with a DL answer -- silly me!   

*Maria,* I totally see why you wouldn't want to run in the rain again yet!  

*Trina,* hope you enjoyed your lazy day after work!  

*Gretchen,* we'll be keeping our fingers crossed for you on the Univ of Florida app!  

*Janis,* sounds like you are having a great vacation.  Thanks for checking in!  

*Dona,* enjoy your day of quilting!  

*Deb*, I hope you feel better soon! 

Happy Monday to you, too, *Shawn.* 



Worfiedoodles said:


> Monday QOTD: Heigh Ho, Heigh Ho! It's Off to Lose Weight We Go! Those poor 7 Dwarfs are lonely -- and you are going to keep them company today (No, you are not going to be Snow White ), What is your Dwarf name today (i.e. -- what would describe you)? Your fellow companions are Dopey, Sneezy, Happy, Bashful, Sleepy, Grumpy and Doc -- and you can't take one of their names!



I didn't sleep very well last night so I am going with Spacey.  We really are a pitiful bunch of dwarves so far!    Hope that there are some happy, cheerful dwarves out there!  

A big  for you *jaelless* with your DS starting HS today.  

Have a great day all!


----------



## tigger813

QOTD: I'm Grumpy, Lazy and Sleepy! I have a horrible headache which I think is from the weather. Doing next to nothing today. Been watching a DVD I borrowed from the library and now I'm watching Next Food Network Star with Ashleigh. I watched it so I will try not to give the results away! 

I'm drinking water and had my shake for breakfast. I might also make a cup of tea in a few minutes. It's rainy and yucky out so it's a good day to do nothing. 

TTFN


----------



## satorifound

I just wanted to share that I am feeling pumped today. I am finally under 145!    This past week has been a good one.


----------



## dumbo_buddy

QOTD: yeesh! sounds like we're all in a foul mood today! i really want to say i'm giddy and excited dwarf but right now i'm way too tired too! i think it's the crummy weather alot of us are having. 

i managed to get out for a 4 mile walk with DS this morning. it started drizzling a little but then stopped. looks like it's going to start raining again any second. i don't know what the heck to do with this kid - i'm way too tired to do anything active right now. the walk was enough. but i'm going to have to think of something because hanging-out-and-watching-movies-all-day is not a phrase in this kid's vocabulary.


----------



## glss1/2fll

Today I am proud dwarf. I did my run in my fastest time ever! On a different thread someone was asking about improving her time which got me thinking about what I could do. So this run (which felt pretty good for a Monday morning!) I added 3 little speed intervals. Felt good, although DS2 would have laughed at what I consider fast--probably is his cool down speed. He starts cross country camp today.

Saturday night went to a neighborhood potluck/party and somebody had made a cantaloupe, feta cheese, fresh mint salad. It was soooo good! Unfortunately, so were the cobblers, pies, cookies and wine. I just had a bite of pretty much all the food there (and with 50+ people there was a lot of food!) and was stuffed. DS2 had 3 hot dogs and 2 plates (the giant oval kind) of food! Where do these teenagers put it?!

Just ate my first Greek yogurt while getting caught up here. It was all right, not sure if I'd buy it again--especially since it's spendy.

Nancy, do you have Candyland? When DS1 was 2 he loved to play it--and I could veg out while still playing!

Better go shower and start some laundry.

Have a super Monday!


----------



## Worfiedoodles

Rose&Mike said:


> After doing a really bad job this summer with planning, I am happy to say I have put together a meal plan for the week. Now I just need to stick to it.
> 
> Don't forget to send you weights into donac!



Great job, *Rose!* And thanks for the reminder, I need to send in that weight! 



trinaweena said:


> One thing that did make me happy today, after my shift ended i changed into some shortie shorts and a new sweater i bought yesterday and everyone at work was like "wow you look fantastic"  I'm glad the running is helping my legs look fantastic!
> 
> For now I'm laying on my couch watching Doctor Who and BEING LAZY! We all deserve a lazy day once in awhile right?



Congratulations on all the compliments!  We are big Dr. Who fans in our house, too! Looking forward to the "Creatures" episode next week! 

*Tigger* -- _Staying home all day tomorrow as it's going to be nasty tomorrow! I have to work on Tuesday so we will do any errands then._

Yep, it's another day of  Glad you can stay in and avoid the Flood!



bellebookworm9 said:


> I also like the pretzels; last time I got them all dipped in milk chocolate and drizzled in white, the one each in butterfinger, m&ms, and reeses pieces. Mom got the rice crispy treat with the milk/white, and dipped in m&ms-too sweet! It took two of us over a week to eat it!
> 
> This is definitely on my list for October! Disneyfoodblog recently did an article about various carrot cake things at Disney, and this particular one was very high on the list!



Your pretzels sound yummy, I've never tried the rice krispie treats so I can add that to my list. The carrot cake cookie (if you like that kind of thing) is really something special and unique 



buzz5985 said:


> That's a fun question.  Maine, New Hampshire, Vermont, New York, Illinois, Connecticut, Delaware, Pennsylvania, West Virginia, Virginia, North Carolina, South Carolina, Georgia, Florida, Oklahoma, Texas, Nevada, Arizona, Colorado, Utah, California, WAshington, Alaska, and are we counting DC??  Puerto Rico??  Virgin Islands??
> 
> Just asked the boys and Fulton's Crab House is the big winner for us.



Wow, you have a nice mix of states! A lot of us added DC, but not the Territories. Don't look too closely, I may add that in as a question the next time I coach  



donac said:


> I think we have a date for our next trip to DW.  My sister and her family are using their DVC points for a 3 bedroom at BLT with a MK view.  They will be calling next month for next August.  I am excited since this is a place I wanted to stay as a retirement present for myself so it will be nice to cross it off my list of places to stay.
> 
> QOTD I don't usually go to DTD to shop.  The times I have gone my favorite shops are the Christmas Shop, WOD and Basin.  I have never eaten there.  We usually shop in Epcot at Mousegears.



Your trip next August sounds fabulous, so glad you are settling on a date and can really start planning! Ah, another one who doesn't spend much time in DTD...I understand, it's not for everyone. Mousegears in Epcot is really great. I love the wide selection they have there! I also love to duck in there when it's raining, you can spend a lot of time just browsing 



my3princes said:


> Good Morning.  I hope everyone has a fabulous day.  I was really ill last night from about 6 PM on.  Not sure what it was or if it is truly gone yet.  I still feel really weak, but I think I'll give work a try as I want to save my sick time for when the kiddos are sick.



Oh *Deb*, I hope you feel better as the day goes on.  I understand, my neck has been killing me since I got up yesterday, but you just have to keep things going...I tend to use my sick days for snow days, we had so many last January I was starting to wonder if I might run out. 



SettinSail said:


> I have bad memories of DTD -- DS & DH just wanted to hang out at Disney Quest for hours on our last trip to WDW.  On one of our visits there, I finally went back to the room by myself.  The only restaurant I can remember from DTD is Rainforest Cafe and we enjoyed it, the food and the atmosphere. Loved shopping at the World of Disney store!



Yeah, that would sour me on it, too! I honestly prefer to go by myself -- I can stay or leave wherever whenever I want, and it's nice to take a little time just for me. DH and DS are more happy hanging at the pool, so it's become a tradition for me 



Rose&Mike said:


> So here is the September coaching list:
> 
> *8/26--Rose&Mike--Summer challenge ends
> 9/2--SettinSail (Shawn)--between the challenge
> 9/9--Lisah0711--New challenge begins!
> 9/16--tigger813--Tracey
> 9/23--Nancy--dumbo_buddy
> 9/30--Bellebookworm9--Gretchen*



This looks great, *Rose!* Thank you for getting us ready to frolic into Fall! 



Worfiedoodles said:


> Monday QOTD: Heigh Ho, Heigh Ho! It's Off to Lose Weight We Go! Those poor 7 Dwarfs are lonely -- and you are going to keep them company today (No, you are not going to be Snow White), What is your Dwarf name today (i.e. -- what would describe you)? Your fellow companions are Dopey, Sneezy, Happy, Bashful, Sleepy, Grumpy and Doc -- and you can't take one of their names!



Today my dwarf name is Playful  I don't know why, I just have a good attitude and feel like having fun! It's pouring, I'm at work, and I have a to do list a mile long, but instead of I'm thinking of fun things and looking forward to giggling my way through the Tivo tonight  I could have also called myself Diplomat -- lots of intrigue and subterfuge at work, but I'm just going to be supportive of my allies and try to stay above the fray. I am not feeling the angst today  



Rose&Mike said:


> Definitely Lazy today. I so don't want to go to work!



I don't blame you, but try to find a fun moment in your work. That may be a tough assignment, but I know you are up to it! 



mikamah said:


> Blah-zay.  Rainy morning, going through the motions getting ready for camp and school.  Just kinda blah this morning.  But by the end of the week I will be Ecstatic dwarf and ready for vacation!!



 I'm glad you can see the pot at the end of the rainbow, because there will surely be one after this Flood! 



jaelless said:


> I think I will be melancholy today. Taking DS to first day of high school. How dare he go and grow up while I wasn't looking. I swear yesterday he was just a baby.



Aw, they grow so fast! I keep thinking of those sweet little feet I would put in my mouth, and now I wouldn't want to touch those hairy, sweaty, nasty toes  Here's a  Milestones are tough. 



lisah0711 said:


> I love Steve Perry -- my sister and I still argue about whether he pointed to me or her in a concert in 1980 -- it was probably neither of us.
> 
> DL does have a DTD -- it just didn't occur to me to answer with a DL answer -- silly me!
> 
> *Maria,* I totally see why you wouldn't want to run in the rain again yet!
> 
> [I didn't sleep very well last night so I am going with Spacey.  We really are a pitiful bunch of dwarves so far! Hope that there are some happy, cheerful dwarves out there!



He was pointing at you, I just know it!  I try not to forget DL is over there, I just haven't made it yet. I'm comin' eventually! Yeah, I almost felt dry but then the deluge started again... I agree we sound like Dwarfs who should just stay out of the mine and take a nice long nap! 



tigger813 said:


> QOTD: I'm Grumpy, Lazy and Sleepy! I have a horrible headache which I think is from the weather. Doing next to nothing today.



This is a great day to curl up with a dvd, trust me I would if I could! 



satorifound said:


> I just wanted to share that I am feeling pumped today. I am finally under 145!    This past week has been a good one.



Glad you're a Pumped Dwarf! We could use some enthusiasm! 



dumbo_buddy said:


> QOTD: yeesh! sounds like we're all in a foul mood today! i really want to say i'm giddy and excited dwarf but right now i'm way too tired too! i think it's the crummy weather alot of us are having.



*Nancy* -- You are clearly Pregnancy Dwarf!  This is a direct consequence of being Happily Married Dwarf, so it's all good 

Super glad we can add "Proud Dwarf" for *Linda *-- Fantastic accomplishment!  

Maria


----------



## dumbo_buddy

*linda -* i never thought about board games with the little guy. i wonder if he's too little for candyland? might as well try it out though. will have to pick it up! my mom still to this day reminds me of how i used to cheat at candyland.  nice job proud dwarf!!!! nice run 

*maria - *oh right, knocked-up dwarf! lol! 

i just had a first for the day - just to get out of the house i drove thomas through the drive in at mcdonalds and got him a happy meal.  i know, i know, SO BAD! but this kid never eats. so a little mcD's certainly won't kill him. and yeah, i ate one of his chicken nuggets about probably 5 fries. i mean, the fact that i didn't get the two cheeseburger meal for myself is a HUGE victory! the little smurfs in the happy meals are so cute. thomas is trying to feed "panicky" smurf a nugget. who the heck is panicky smurf?? don't remember him!

my disney countdown tells me 26 days til our next trip!


----------



## jaelless

Originally Posted by jaelless  
I think I will be melancholy today. Taking DS to first day of high school. How dare he go and grow up while I wasn't looking. I swear yesterday he was just a baby. 

Worfiedoodles comment:
Aw, they grow so fast! I keep thinking of those sweet little feet I would put in my mouth, and now I wouldn't want to touch those hairy, sweaty, nasty toes  Here's a  Milestones are tough. 

this comment both grossed me out at thought of my son's feet now and made me laugh


----------



## mackeysmom

Worfiedoodles said:


> Monday QOTD: Heigh Ho, Heigh Ho! It's Off to Lose Weight We Go! Those poor 7 Dwarfs are lonely -- and you are going to keep them company today (No, you are not going to be Snow White ), What is your Dwarf name today (i.e. -- what would describe you)? Your fellow companions are Dopey, Sneezy, Happy, Bashful, Sleepy, Grumpy and Doc -- and you can't take one of their names!



I have split-dwarf personality today. 

I am "SNACKY" - can't stop eating (and tomorrow is my WW weigh-in).  I bought a bag of pistachio nuts and keep going back for handful after handful.

I am also "ACHY" - we had so much rain yesterday that my basement flooded - about 3 inches seeped up from the foundation.  

It is a house that has been in the family since 1978, so I know its history very well and this is the very first time the basement has flooded - had to borrow a wet vac from a neighbor, but it was small and the water was seeping up as quickly as I was sucking it up.  Spent the better part of 5 hours hunched over - could barely stand upright when I woke up this morning.  

Hey - at least I must have earned some Weight Watcher's Activity Points, right . 

- Laura


----------



## bellebookworm9

SettinSail said:


> Maria, Kathy, Gretchen and others, thanks for making me feel better about my 5K time.  I know you are right, I'm not in competition with anyone but myself.  I just had no idea I would be that close to the bottom.  Somehow, I thought people of all abilities participated in these races  But, I appreciate that statistic that only 1% of people will even attempt a 5K.  That gave me a whole new attitude about it



I just checked the results for the 5K that I had been thinking about running, and at my current pace of about 18.75 minutes/mile, I would have been last in my age category, and second to last in any category. 



Rose&Mike said:


> Gretchen and Maria, because of some confusion on my part, I missed Shawn's scheduled week. For this reason we are not going to have a coach of the day rotation. I know you will both understand.
> 
> So here is the September coaching list:



Not a problem!



Worfiedoodles said:


> Monday QOTD: Heigh Ho, Heigh Ho! It's Off to Lose Weight We Go! Those poor 7 Dwarfs are lonely -- and you are going to keep them company today (No, you are not going to be Snow White ), What is your Dwarf name today (i.e. -- what would describe you)? Your fellow companions are Dopey, Sneezy, Happy, Bashful, Sleepy, Grumpy and Doc -- and you can't take one of their names!
> 
> I (and everyone else I work with) was "Punchy" today. From this morning until the time we left, any stupid little thing was funny, and we agreed it's because we just need this week to go by!
> 
> Maria





lisah0711 said:


> *Gretchen,* we'll be keeping our fingers crossed for you on the Univ of Florida app!



Thanks, I'm going to need it! My problem, even when applying for undergrad, is that I send out my applications SUPER early, and then have to wait and wait until March to receive a decision.



dumbo_buddy said:


> i just had a first for the day - just to get out of the house i drove thomas through the drive in at mcdonalds and got him a happy meal.  i know, i know, SO BAD! but this kid never eats. so a little mcD's certainly won't kill him. and yeah, i ate one of his chicken nuggets about probably 5 fries. i mean, the fact that i didn't get the two cheeseburger meal for myself is a HUGE victory! the little smurfs in the happy meals are so cute. thomas is trying to feed "panicky" smurf a nugget. who the heck is panicky smurf?? don't remember him!
> 
> my disney countdown tells me 26 days til our next trip!



Probably because I am "Punchy" today, the picture of Thomas trying to feed a little plastic Smurf a nugget is just cracking me up.  Smurfs were a bit before my time as it is, so I have no idea who Panicky is!

My countdown is at 53 days!

*Laura*, in the "October Storm" of '06 (where Western NY had a freak snow storm in the beginning of October), nearly the whole county lost power for several days at minimum, and because the snow melted as quickly as it came, our basement flooded by way more than 3 inches and was never the same. My uncle was able to get us a generator the next day, so that helped a little, but last year we ended up tearing off the paneling and taking the insulation out, because the water never dried up from inside the walls.


----------



## mackeysmom

bellebookworm9 said:


> I*Laura*, in the "October Storm" of '06 (where Western NY had a freak snow storm in the beginning of October), nearly the whole county lost power for several days at minimum, and because the snow melted as quickly as it came, our basement flooded by way more than 3 inches and was never the same. My uncle was able to get us a generator the next day, so that helped a little, but last year we ended up tearing off the paneling and taking the insulation out, because the water never dried up from inside the walls.



The news is reporting that Long Island got hit yesterday with "the most rain in the shortest amount of time in our area" in over 100 years.  The town two towns over got 10 inches in just a few hours - so I must have been pretty close to that. 

I have been so blessed with a dry basement in this house, that I don't have a wet vac and I only keep a small dehumidifier in the closet where I store my off-season clothes.   

Right now the throw rugs have been taken up and I have two (borrowed) heavy-duty dehimidifiers and a few fans going.  I'm hoping to nip it in the bud before any damage is really done.  I'm not working right now so there's no extra $$$, and once I'm working again the house is going on the market and I don't want any problems.

I also ordered a wet vac from Amazon, so "if" there is a next time - I will be prepared. 

- Laura


----------



## JacksLilWench

Wow, a girl turns her head and all of a sudden three QOTD's and 5 pages of thread pop up!!  Let's get to it!!



Worfiedoodles said:


> Saturday QOTD: I recently saw Dan and Jackie (mother/son orange team) from the BL at a race Expo. They both looked healthy and happy! If you could go on the BL or another weight loss program that took you out of your natural environment, once you returned home what is the most important change you would make in your daily routine to stay on track? How would you make this a lasting change? Would you be more willing to radically change your life after going through an experience like that?



The most important change I would have to make would be to move out of my house.  I love my parents and all, but they just don't share the same weight loss ideals I do, and I would be really hard-pressed to avoid the temptation.  And when I came to visit, I would make sure to bring my own grapes and snacks!



Worfiedoodles said:


> Sunday QOTD: Do you have a favorite store or restaurant at DTD? What makes it special? And if you don't have one at DTD, do you have one it the Parks that you can't miss?



I think my new favorite restaurant at DTD is Wolfgang Puck Express!  I had the BBQ chicken pizza with creme brulee last year...talk about DELICIOUS!  I can't wait to go back and try it again....in only 34 days!!!



Worfiedoodles said:


> Monday QOTD: Heigh Ho, Heigh Ho! It's Off to Lose Weight We Go! Those poor 7 Dwarfs are lonely -- and you are going to keep them company today (No, you are not going to be Snow White ), What is your Dwarf name today (i.e. -- what would describe you)? Your fellow companions are Dopey, Sneezy, Happy, Bashful, Sleepy, Grumpy and Doc -- and you can't take one of their names!



Awww, but I wanna be Snow White! (Actually, I want to be skinny like Ariel, that's why I joined this challenge, so that wouldn't work for me! )  I think my dwarf name for today would be Halfsies.  I've tried to get stuff done today, and gotten about halfway down the list and gone "Nah, I don't wanna do it anymore."  I did get my car cleaned out though, which was great!


----------



## my3princes

My dwarf name today could be feverish or achy.  I worked about 4 hours then came home as I was feeling achy and nauseous.  I slept a bit, but the aches made me so uncomfortable that I finallly just got up.  I'm not more comfortable sitting, but have high hopes that I will feel better tomorrow.  Now I know why my knees were aching this weekend, it was the prelude to this ick.  Of course the weather doesn't help at all.

On a brighter note.  I have a $20 old Navy Super Cash coupon that we can't use (no old navy nearby).  It has to be used in store between 8/25 and 8/29 and you must spend $40 to use the $20.  I'd be happy to mail it to the first person to pm me their address.


----------



## Worfiedoodles

mackeysmom said:


> I have split-dwarf personality today.
> 
> I am "SNACKY" - can't stop eating (and tomorrow is my WW weigh-in).  I bought a bag of pistachio nuts and keep going back for handful after handful.
> 
> I am also "ACHY" - we had so much rain yesterday that my basement flooded - about 3 inches seeped up from the foundation.



These are not a good combination, but I like that you can manifest your DID with a smile  



bellebookworm9 said:


> I just checked the results for the 5K that I had been thinking about running, and at my current pace of about 18.75 minutes/mile, I would have been last in my age category, and second to last in any category.
> 
> Probably because I am "Punchy" today, the picture of Thomas trying to feed a little plastic Smurf a nugget is just cracking me up.  Smurfs were a bit before my time as it is, so I have no idea who Panicky is!



Dead Last Finish is Greater than Did Not Finish -- I found this out during my first 5K. I was bawling my eyes out because I had actually done it, and the group of people who finished well before I did all clapped as I came in. That is the response you can expect, even if you finish last -- people will be supportive and encouraging! 




mackeysmom said:


> The news is reporting that Long Island got hit yesterday with "the most rain in the shortest amount of time in our area" in over 100 years.  The town two towns over got 10 inches in just a few hours - so I must have been pretty close to that.



Wow, that is a lot of rain -- I'm glad you will be prepared next time, although hopefully there won't be one! 



JacksLilWench said:


> The most important change I would have to make would be to move out of my house.  I love my parents and all, but they just don't share the same weight loss ideals I do, and I would be really hard-pressed to avoid the temptation.  And when I came to visit, I would make sure to bring my own grapes and snacks!
> 
> I think my new favorite restaurant at DTD is Wolfgang Puck Express!  I had the BBQ chicken pizza with creme brulee last year...talk about DELICIOUS!  I can't wait to go back and try it again....in only 34 days!!!
> 
> Awww, but I wanna be Snow White! (Actually, I want to be skinny like Ariel, that's why I joined this challenge, so that wouldn't work for me! )  I think my dwarf name for today would be Halfsies.  I've tried to get stuff done today, and gotten about halfway down the list and gone "Nah, I don't wanna do it anymore."  I did get my car cleaned out though, which was great!



You would indeed have a big change to make, it's good you realize your environment isn't helpful -- maybe you can think of some ways to tweak it to make it work more for you? Glad you have a trip coming up so soon, you'll have to tell us if everything is as yummy as you remember!  And you get bonus points for an original dwarf name!



my3princes said:


> My dwarf name today could be feverish or achy.  I worked about 4 hours then came home as I was feeling achy and nauseous.  I slept a bit, but the aches made me so uncomfortable that I finallly just got up.  I'm not more comfortable sitting, but have high hopes that I will feel better tomorrow.  Now I know why my knees were aching this weekend, it was the prelude to this ick.  Of course the weather doesn't help at all.



This weather is not fun at all.  I really hope you do feel better tomorrow. I've heard a rumor there's a great big beautiful tomorrow, shining at the end of every day! 

I have to get up early and get moving to start my work day with a visit to Cambridge -- the one with MIT and Harvard, not the one in Merry Olde England! So off to bed for me. The rain is supposed to mostly stop -- I'm ready for a Good Day, Sunshine! 

Maria


----------



## liesel

Hello!

I did get my official 5K time, 42:32.  My previous time was 43:32, so I did PR by exactly one minute.  I know I can do much better with some cooler temperatures and some more consistent training in the next month.  I still want to do a sub 40 minute 5K!  To *Shawn* and all the other back of the packers out there, you can definitely do this!  This was a very fit group of people and I watched them all run away from me reminding myself not to go out too fast and do my race.  I did end up chasing a few of them down, but only 61 people finished behind me.  I had a huge reception when I crossed the finish line, hot and tired, people were very supportive.

*Maria*  at your "sweet little feet" comment

It sounds like you east coasters have gotten quite a bit of rain!  *Laura*, I hope there wasn't any permanent damage to your house.

*Gretchen*-Good luck on your application!

*LisaH* I answered the DTD question like it was WDW instead of DL too!  Although when I think about it, Ghiradelli is still my favorite of both DTDs!  I can't wait until Ca Adventure gets one next year!

QOTD: Sorey for my dwarf name?!  I am sore from hiking up and down hills up in the mountains the day before a 5K (probably not the best idea-very different from walking around WDW or DL the day before a race!).  I am starting to feel more human, I took a rest day and only walked the kids to and from school today.  Have a great evening everyone!


----------



## cclovesdis

Evening All!

Rose: I am doing much better! Thank you for noticing! 

QOTD: I was Sleepy this morning, then Hungry, then Sidetracked, and since I've been home, I'm Busy. 

Pamper "Challenge" for Tuesday, 8/16: Take some "me" time. Read a book. Listen to some music. Spend some time on this thread. Chose something that relaxes you.

I personally get a kick out of the comics. Some of them are funnier than others, but really, I just feel like a kid when I read them.

Have a great, OP day tomorrow everyone!


----------



## trinaweena

Ugh, my dwarf name today would be cranky and tired. I worked all day and just could not manage to shake my tired feeling. And i just know the customers could tell and I felt really bad and i tried to be cheerful but I could not shake it. I think because I'm on vacation next week this week is going to be so long. I've been letting one of my dogs sleep with me while my parents are away (she usually sleeps in her crate but I dont like her upstairs alone when no one is home) and she;s like a smalll chilid, keeping me up all night. She just fidgets all night or has to go to the bathroom or needs water and im quite exhausted because of her.

For dinner I made salmon with sesame ginger marinade, chinese cho mein noodles, broccoli and mushrooms.  It was very tasty. It is weird cooking dinner when i get home as usually i just have leftovers but right now there is no one here to cook but me! trying to take advantage of this and cook healthy meals.  For desert i think i will have grapefruit.

i also ran tonight, on MY treadmill which ive never really done haha, but i didnt feel like going out in the pouring rain to the gym.  It wasnt my best run but i did it and it was better than the other day.  I am so achy lately though, which is sad because i thought my muscle problems were improving.  The past week or so has been brutal.  I dont like the amount of advil i've been having to take.

Tonight I have to pay some bills and try to get to bed earlier than i have been.  Watching some LOST now.  In december i started a rewatch of all the seasons, im finally on season 6. LOST is my all time favorite show, I was very involved with it back when it was on the air.  We even had a party for the finale and labeled all the snacks and drinks with dharma labels and made up a LOST cocktail! 

Oh and for my fellow Whovians (doctor who fans) I just purchased this shirt http://www.threadless.com/product/2899/Doctor_Hoo/tab,girls/style,shirt Pretty awesome right?  I'm excited for the premiere of the second half of season 6 in a few weeks.  LOST is my favorite show, but Who is a very close second haha


----------



## bellebookworm9

Had an iffy eating day today, but I wrote everything down. I *think* that I will be going to the Erie County Fair tomorrow with the class, but not positive. The fair is home to a ridiculous amount of fried food-pickles, mashed potatoes, mac n cheese- and a new "Big Kahuna Donut Burger": Burger, bacon and cheese on a glazed donut.  I'm actually quite disgusted with all the choices, and I plan to bring a lunch in case I don't end up going, but will probably just buy something at the fair. I hope to get either a panini or pizza (two of the "healthier options"), but I do want to indulge in a funnel cake-perhaps I'll find someone to share it with. Last year when Mom and I went, I remember the smell of all the fried food actually making me feel nauseous-so eating probably won't be much of an issue at all...


----------



## cclovesdis

Good Morning!

I had a great night! Thanks for the good wishes Maria!  No nightmares, no strange dreams, no memory of dreams at all! Just the way I love it! 

Not sure what today will bring. I packed some leftovers for lunch and it was a great meal, so I am looking forward to eating it. I have some extra time this morning, which is good, because yesterday's breakfast didn't sustain me at all. I even had a whole egg.  I'll try something different today. I better get going; it could take me a while to figure out what to eat  and then cook it. 

Have a great day everyone!

Healthy Habits: I plan to post the results tonight. Please PM me your points by 5 PM. Thanks!


----------



## donac

Good Tuesday morning 

It rained again last night here and more is predicted for today. 

I got a couple of quilt tops done yesterday.  One I have been working on and off for to long to count.  I just have to put some borders on them and then some I plan to machine quilt. 

I am giving blood this morning then I have to go into school to find some thing on my computer that I can't get on line. 

I have to go to a working dinner tonight for my work with Boy Scout Popcorn.  I hate the fact that I won't eat until after 7 tonight. 

I don't know what else is on tap for today

Dont' forget to send in your weight from Friday so that I can do stats.

Have a happy and healthy day.


----------



## Worfiedoodles

Tuesday QOTD: Do you have a "brand name" item that you indulge yourself with? Do you use it as a reward for following your eating or exercise plan?

Just finished 3M on the TM, now I have to shower, grab some eggs, and get whisked to Cambridge on the subway. Everyone have a great morning, I'll be back later! 

Maria


----------



## tigger813

trinaweena said:


> Ugh, my dwarf name today would be cranky and tired. I worked all day and just could not manage to shake my tired feeling. And i just know the customers could tell and I felt really bad and i tried to be cheerful but I could not shake it. I think because I'm on vacation next week this week is going to be so long. I've been letting one of my dogs sleep with me while my parents are away (she usually sleeps in her crate but I dont like her upstairs alone when no one is home) and she;s like a smalll chilid, keeping me up all night. She just fidgets all night or has to go to the bathroom or needs water and im quite exhausted because of her.
> 
> For dinner I made salmon with sesame ginger marinade, chinese cho mein noodles, broccoli and mushrooms.  It was very tasty. It is weird cooking dinner when i get home as usually i just have leftovers but right now there is no one here to cook but me! trying to take advantage of this and cook healthy meals.  For desert i think i will have grapefruit.
> 
> i also ran tonight, on MY treadmill which ive never really done haha, but i didnt feel like going out in the pouring rain to the gym.  It wasnt my best run but i did it and it was better than the other day.  I am so achy lately though, which is sad because i thought my muscle problems were improving.  The past week or so has been brutal.  I dont like the amount of advil i've been having to take.
> 
> Tonight I have to pay some bills and try to get to bed earlier than i have been.  Watching some LOST now.  In december i started a rewatch of all the seasons, im finally on season 6. LOST is my all time favorite show, I was very involved with it back when it was on the air.  We even had a party for the finale and labeled all the snacks and drinks with dharma labels and made up a LOST cocktail!
> 
> Oh and for my fellow Whovians (doctor who fans) I just purchased this shirt http://www.threadless.com/product/2899/Doctor_Hoo/tab,girls/style,shirt Pretty awesome right?  I'm excited for the premiere of the second half of season 6 in a few weeks.  LOST is my favorite show, but Who is a very close second haha



Major Whovians here! All 4 of us! The kids are so funny! They can't wait each week until it is on! Did you see the special they had on lat Saturday night. This Saturday on BBCA there is another special on the monsters from the show. We have a family from church that we get together with to watch Dr. Who and Torchwood! Looking forward to the season premiere! Probably have to have a party.

I got up and did the 2 mile WATP and then a 20 min. strength workout. I figured that I had better do it now or I wouldn't do it at all today. I was a total SLUG yesterday. Working at noon today and we are also running errands before going to the library. It's the final week of the summer reading program so we had better stop in. We will also go on Saturday if they have done any additional reading by then. 

QOTD: I love Skinny Cows but only have them when they are on sale. I can only eat light or slow-churned ice cream. I still treat myself to a handful of M&Ms almost daily.

Lat night I had a deep-dish eggplant pizza. That's my new favorite thing! I'll probably have my mushroom ravioli for supper tonight. I'll give Brian and Ash pierogies and Izzie will have grilled cheese. Brian has a soccer coach meeting at 7.

Gotta go make Brian's shake. We love the new Orange Creamsicle shake. They are supposed come out with a mint chocolate and bring back the pumpkin spice sometime this fall. If I have to put in another order I will probably order another creamsicle before it goes away!

TTFN


----------



## mikamah

Worfiedoodles said:


> Tuesday QOTD: Do you have a "brand name" item that you indulge yourself with? Do you use it as a reward for following your eating or exercise plan?


I love Dove and Lindt chocolate, and will occassionally pick one up at the check out.  The lindt balls are nice because you can buy just one at a time.  And dove now has bars, so you don't need to buy a whole bag.  Lately I try not to buy them because I haven't had the self control.  I remember one Christmas my mom gave me a big bag of lindt chocolate truffles, and after the first of the year, I got on track, and had just one each night as a treat.  Let me try to remember the self control that took and see if I can get it back.  

Have a great day!!


----------



## wickey's friend

Hi, everybody!  I can't keep up with this thread -- it moves too quickly, lol!  I just wanted to say that as of last Friday's weigh in, I've lost 20 pounds since January 1 when I started the Spring BL challenge.  I changed the way I eat and added some (not enough) exercise in my life.  But I think it's the weekly weigh-ins that have kept me motivated.

I'm on board for the fall challenge -- I'd like to lose at least 22 pounds to get where I want to be.  I hope it doesn't take me another 8 months to do that, but I'll take what I can get.  Thanks for keeping me on track.


----------



## my3princes

Worfiedoodles said:


> Tuesday QOTD: Do you have a "brand name" item that you indulge yourself with? Do you use it as a reward for following your eating or exercise plan?
> 
> Just finished 3M on the TM, now I have to shower, grab some eggs, and get whisked to Cambridge on the subway. Everyone have a great morning, I'll be back later!
> 
> Maria



I'm really not a brand name kinda girl, that being said I only use bare minerals cosmetics.  I love how they look and feel.  That is not a reward though, it is just part of life.

DH and I use vacations as our incentive.  We don't do little things along the way, but try to plan a big family vacation each summer.  This summer was not one of those summers as we are saving up for a Hawaiian vacation next summer.  Not having a summer trip this year has definitly adversely effected our diet and exercise plan.  Now that we're a year away from Hawaii the motivation is coming back.


----------



## Worfiedoodles

liesel said:


> I did get my official 5K time, 42:32.  My previous time was 43:32, so I did PR by exactly one minute.  I know I can do much better with some cooler temperatures and some more consistent training in the next month.  I still want to do a sub 40 minute 5K!
> 
> *Maria*  at your "sweet little feet" comment
> 
> QOTD: Sorey for my dwarf name?!  I am sore from hiking up and down hills up in the mountains the day before a 5K (probably not the best idea-very different from walking around WDW or DL the day before a race!).  I am starting to feel more human, I took a rest day and only walked the kids to and from school today.  Have a great evening everyone!



Hi *Lisa!* -- Great job, I know you can definitely do a sub 40 5K! I'm a little shocked when I see those "man feet". I keep going back to all the things this little piggy used to do -- we had our own version. I am sorry you are sore, I agree, hiking the day before would have made me a sore dwarf, too! 



cclovesdis said:


> QOTD: I was Sleepy this morning, then Hungry, then Sidetracked, and since I've been home, I'm Busy.



Well, you have had quite the Dwarfy day -- 4in1! 



trinaweena said:


> Ugh, my dwarf name today would be cranky and tired. I worked all day and just could not manage to shake my tired feeling.
> 
> Oh and for my fellow Whovians (doctor who fans) I just purchased this shirt http://www.threadless.com/product/2899/Doctor_Hoo/tab,girls/style,shirt Pretty awesome right?  I'm excited for the premiere of the second half of season 6 in a few weeks.  LOST is my favorite show, but Who is a very close second haha



Sorry you were not feeling your best. It's hard to do customer service when you feel ooky.  The t-shirt is very cute! I think I'm going to look for action figures for ds, or maybe a Tardis. Santa brings him a variety of unwrapped goodies (yes, we still do this), so it would be nice to have something to supplement the Schleich animals he collects. 



bellebookworm9 said:


> Had an iffy eating day today, but I wrote everything down. I *think* that I will be going to the Erie County Fair tomorrow with the class, but not positive. The fair is home to a ridiculous amount of fried food-pickles, mashed potatoes, mac n cheese- and a new "Big Kahuna Donut Burger": Burger, bacon and cheese on a glazed donut.



You have introduced me to a new food, it would never occur to me to put a hamburger on a donut 



cclovesdis said:


> I have some extra time this morning, which is good, because yesterday's breakfast didn't sustain me at all. I even had a whole egg.  I'll try something different today. I better get going; it could take me a while to figure out what to eat and then cook it.



I usually have scrambled eggs for breakfast -- and I include peppers, mushrooms and onions (maybe a little ham). For some reason, the extra vegetables give me a boost and it's enough to sustain me through the morning. I hope you found something that worked better for you today. 



donac said:


> I got a couple of quilt tops done yesterday.  One I have been working on and off for to long to count.  I just have to put some borders on them and then some I plan to machine quilt.



I think you are so creative and so generous with all your projects! It truly is a gift of time and talent, and I hope you realize how many people you help 



Worfiedoodles said:


> Tuesday QOTD: Do you have a "brand name" item that you indulge yourself with? Do you use it as a reward for following your eating or exercise plan?



I thought of this question because I'm revising my reward for losing 20 lbs before the Princess -- instead of a room upgrade I'm giving myself a new Vera Bradley bag. I don't need a Vera Bradley bag, but I really like them  I also prefer Lancome cosmetics, but that's not an indulgence, that's everyday  



tigger813 said:


> Major Whovians here! All 4 of us! The kids are so funny! They can't wait each week until it is on! Did you see the special they had on lat Saturday night. This Saturday on BBCA there is another special on the monsters from the show. We have a family from church that we get together with to watch Dr. Who and Torchwood! Looking forward to the season premiere! Probably have to have a party.
> 
> QOTD: I love Skinny Cows but only have them when they are on sale. I can only eat light or slow-churned ice cream. I still treat myself to a handful of M&Ms almost daily.



Dr. Who is a  worthy event in our house! My dh is not a fan, but he knows not to bother ds and I while it's on.  Skinny Cows are good! and I do like M&Ms better than generic. 



mikamah said:


> I love Dove and Lindt chocolate, and will occassionally pick one up at the check out.  The lindt balls are nice because you can buy just one at a time.  And dove now has bars, so you don't need to buy a whole bag.  Lately I try not to buy them because I haven't had the self control.  I remember one Christmas my mom gave me a big bag of lindt chocolate truffles, and after the first of the year, I got on track, and had just one each night as a treat.  Let me try to remember the self control that took and see if I can get it back.



I resemble this! My dh usually gets me a box of Godiva dark chocolates for Christmas, and I try to parcel them out, one per day. If I'm really good I can almost make them last until Valentine's Day, when I'm due for another box!  The rest of the year I get Dove or Lindt. Right now I have Dove caramels, and dh is parceling them out for me -- one each night. I don't even know where they are. I mean, I could find them if I really wanted to, but I like this better as there's less chance of an accident  



wickey's friend said:


> Hi, everybody!  I can't keep up with this thread -- it moves too quickly, lol!  I just wanted to say that as of last Friday's weigh in, I've lost 20 pounds since January 1 when I started the Spring BL challenge.  I changed the way I eat and added some (not enough) exercise in my life.  But I think it's the weekly weigh-ins that have kept me motivated.
> 
> I'm on board for the fall challenge -- I'd like to lose at least 22 pounds to get where I want to be.  I hope it doesn't take me another 8 months to do that, but I'll take what I can get.  Thanks for keeping me on track.



Great job on the weight loss! We'll look forward to seeing you posting during the Fall Challenge! 



my3princes said:


> I'm really not a brand name kinda girl, that being said I only use bare minerals cosmetics.  I love how they look and feel.  That is not a reward though, it is just part of life.
> 
> DH and I use vacations as our incentive.  We don't do little things along the way, but try to plan a big family vacation each summer.  This summer was not one of those summers as we are saving up for a Hawaiian vacation next summer.  Not having a summer trip this year has definitly adversely effected our diet and exercise plan.  Now that we're a year away from Hawaii the motivation is coming back.



I think vacations are a powerful incentive!  I just feel glum when I don't have an upcoming trip somewhere. I'm so glad you have the fabulous Hawaii trip to look forward to. Tell us more about bare minerals -- I think I get the concept, I'm wondering if you have to be fairly skilled to apply it? 


Back from Cambridge and trying to get a few things done. Is it only Tuesday? It seems like it should at least be Thursday by now 

Maria


----------



## glss1/2fll

QOTD: None for me. DH on the other hand! Geesh. Diet Coke and Dove Dark Chocolates. But it's an everyday thing for him. Whenever I get grumpy about it (about every 4 days or so ), I just remind myself at least he's not addicted to alcohol or floozy women!  If I were to give myself a reward I would have my eyebrows waxed. Unforunately I treat them like I do plants, remembering them only once a month or so! 

I have friends who wear bare minerals and they just love it. I don't think it's complicated to apply/layer/whatever they do.

Gotta go brush my teeth before I head to the dentist's office for my yearly cleaning!


----------



## my3princes

Worfiedoodles said:


> Hi *Lisa!* -- Great job, I know you can definitely do a sub 40 5K! I'm a little shocked when I see those "man feet". I keep going back to all the things this little piggy used to do -- we had our own version. I am sorry you are sore, I agree, hiking the day before would have made me a sore dwarf, too!
> 
> 
> 
> Well, you have had quite the Dwarfy day -- 4in1!
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry you were not feeling your best. It's hard to do customer service when you feel ooky.  The t-shirt is very cute! I think I'm going to look for action figures for ds, or maybe a Tardis. Santa brings him a variety of unwrapped goodies (yes, we still do this), so it would be nice to have something to supplement the Schleich animals he collects.
> 
> 
> 
> You have introduced me to a new food, it would never occur to me to put a hamburger on a donut
> 
> 
> 
> I usually have scrambled eggs for breakfast -- and I include peppers, mushrooms and onions (maybe a little ham). For some reason, the extra vegetables give me a boost and it's enough to sustain me through the morning. I hope you found something that worked better for you today.
> 
> 
> 
> I think you are so creative and so generous with all your projects! It truly is a gift of time and talent, and I hope you realize how many people you help
> 
> 
> 
> I thought of this question because I'm revising my reward for losing 20 lbs before the Princess -- instead of a room upgrade I'm giving myself a new Vera Bradley bag. I don't need a Vera Bradley bag, but I really like them  I also prefer Lancome cosmetics, but that's not an indulgence, that's everyday
> 
> 
> 
> Dr. Who is a  worthy event in our house! My dh is not a fan, but he knows not to bother ds and I while it's on.  Skinny Cows are good! and I do like M&Ms better than generic.
> 
> 
> 
> I resemble this! My dh usually gets me a box of Godiva dark chocolates for Christmas, and I try to parcel them out, one per day. If I'm really good I can almost make them last until Valentine's Day, when I'm due for another box!  The rest of the year I get Dove or Lindt. Right now I have Dove caramels, and dh is parceling them out for me -- one each night. I don't even know where they are. I mean, I could find them if I really wanted to, but I like this better as there's less chance of an accident
> 
> 
> 
> Great job on the weight loss! We'll look forward to seeing you posting during the Fall Challenge!
> 
> 
> 
> I think vacations are a powerful incentive!  I just feel glum when I don't have an upcoming trip somewhere. I'm so glad you have the fabulous Hawaii trip to look forward to. Tell us more about bare minerals -- I think I get the concept, I'm wondering if you have to be fairly skilled to apply it?
> 
> 
> Back from Cambridge and trying to get a few things done. Is it only Tuesday? It seems like it should at least be Thursday by now
> 
> Maria



Bare Minerals is not difficult to apply.  I was amazed by how good  I looked when the sales girl did my makeover.  I was clear that I wanted an everyday look, not something for a nightclub   I watched what she did then I watched the dvd that comes with the starter package.  There are also tutorials on the bare minerals website.   When I first started with bareminerals they did not have eyeshadows or mascara.  They do now, but I have a liquid eyeliner that I love as well as a waterproof mascara.  Other then that it's all bare minerals even the new eye shadows.


----------



## JacksLilWench

Worfiedoodles said:


> Tuesday QOTD: Do you have a "brand name" item that you indulge yourself with? Do you use it as a reward for following your eating or exercise plan?



As far as food, I would have to say Coca-Cola Classic.  I know just how bad it is, and I don't mean only calorie-wise.  I was lucky enough to attend a "spot" for one of the local early morning shows in Charlotte (Fox News Rising), to watch my mom be a spokesperson for ACS.  The "news guy" doing the spot was a guy named Wilson, and he does a lot of those kinds of interviews- they're usually on location around the Charlotte area.  Between takes, he was talking about how he'd recently lost a lot of weight, and was talking about how he cut out soda because the carbonation causes you to expand, so people who drink soda, even if it's diet, are stretching themselves out from the inside   I still like my soda, but I only drink it in 8oz cans now, and only one every few days!


----------



## dumbo_buddy

QOTD: I am the queen of generic. I think I get it from my dad(he is one of ten kids so there was no brand names growing up for him). There are pics of me as a baby sitting next to a big white box with black letters: diapers :lmao the generics don't come in that packaging anymore. I try to buy generic most of the time. But Brand name toothpaste I buy - crest. Don't like the taste of anything else. My husband is in marketing and only buys brand name stuff. Drives me crazy. He says he helping people like him. Lol!

My computer got a virus (my fault) so I'm typing on this iPad and it's horrible! I'm not going to be able to type much til I get the laptop back. I went to doc today with some cramping. Trying to just relax. Doc did a test for preterm labor. Won't find out results til tonight but I'm sure it's fine. 

Only problem is that worrying makes me want to eat!!!


----------



## bellebookworm9

Worfiedoodles said:


> Tuesday QOTD: Do you have a "brand name" item that you indulge yourself with? Do you use it as a reward for following your eating or exercise plan?



I honestly can't think of anything. Nearly everything we buy is generic store brand, with the exception of my Dooney & Bourke bag (which is just too expensive to reward myself with continuously), my Levi jeans (not too expensive, but a necessity), and my Almay makeup.  



wickey's friend said:


> Hi, everybody!  I can't keep up with this thread -- it moves too quickly, lol!  I just wanted to say that as of last Friday's weigh in, I've lost 20 pounds since January 1 when I started the Spring BL challenge.  I changed the way I eat and added some (not enough) exercise in my life.  But I think it's the weekly weigh-ins that have kept me motivated.
> 
> I'm on board for the fall challenge -- I'd like to lose at least 22 pounds to get where I want to be.  I hope it doesn't take me another 8 months to do that, but I'll take what I can get.  Thanks for keeping me on track.



That's a great job with the 20 pounds. 



JacksLilWench said:


> Between takes, he was talking about how he'd recently lost a lot of weight, and was talking about how he cut out soda because the carbonation causes you to expand, so people who drink soda, even if it's diet, are stretching themselves out from the inside   I still like my soda, but I only drink it in 8oz cans now, and only one every few days!





************************
I did end up going to the fair today, and I did pretty well. I ordered a "Popeye" panini (spinach, garlic, ricotta and provolone) and a funnel cake with a little bit of powdered sugar and cinnamon I put on myself. I ate almost all of the sandwich, and about a quarter of the funnel cake, then gave the rest away. I did order a medium orange creamsicle smoothie, and then refills were only half price, so I got a strawberry one too. But overall I'm proud of myself, and I think pushing a wheelchair for 2.5 hours helped with my activity! I also drank 2 bottles of water and am on my third.

And I just bought our park tickets for October, so all of our up front stuff (room, flights, tickets, MNSSHP tix) are all paid for-and paid off my credit card.


----------



## Rose&Mike

wickey's friend said:


> Hi, everybody!  I can't keep up with this thread -- it moves too quickly, lol!  I just wanted to say that as of last Friday's weigh in, I've lost 20 pounds since January 1 when I started the Spring BL challenge.  I changed the way I eat and added some (not enough) exercise in my life.  But I think it's the weekly weigh-ins that have kept me motivated.
> 
> I'm on board for the fall challenge -- I'd like to lose at least 22 pounds to get where I want to be.  I hope it doesn't take me another 8 months to do that, but I'll take what I can get.  Thanks for keeping me on track.


Congrats on the 20 pounds!



dumbo_buddy said:


> QOTD: I am the queen of generic. I think I get it from my dad(he is one of ten kids so there was no brand names growing up for him). There are pics of me as a baby sitting next to a big white box with black letters: diapers :lmao the generics don't come in that packaging anymore. I try to buy generic most of the time. But Brand name toothpaste I buy - crest. Don't like the taste of anything else. My husband is in marketing and only buys brand name stuff. Drives me crazy. He says he helping people like him. Lol!
> 
> My computer got a virus (my fault) so I'm typing on this iPad and it's horrible! I'm not going to be able to type much til I get the laptop back. I went to doc today with some cramping. Trying to just relax. Doc did a test for preterm labor. Won't find out results til tonight but I'm sure it's fine.
> 
> Only problem is that worrying makes me want to eat!!!


I hope everything is ok, Nancy.



satorifound said:


> I just wanted to share that I am feeling pumped today. I am finally under 145!    This past week has been a good one.


Congrats!


glss1/2fll said:


> Today I am proud dwarf. I did my run in my fastest time ever! On a different thread someone was asking about improving her time which got me thinking about what I could do. So this run (which felt pretty good for a Monday morning!) I added 3 little speed intervals. Felt good, although DS2 would have laughed at what I consider fast--probably is his cool down speed. He starts cross country camp today.
> 
> 
> Just ate my first Greek yogurt while getting caught up here. It was all right, not sure if I'd buy it again--especially since it's spendy.
> 
> Nancy, do you have Candyland? When DS1 was 2 he loved to play it--and I could veg out while still playing!
> 
> Better go shower and start some laundry.
> 
> Have a super Monday!


Great job on the run! And I think greek yogurt takes a little while to get used to, but I love it--and I love the double protein!



jaelless said:


> Originally Posted by jaelless
> I think I will be melancholy today. Taking DS to first day of high school. How dare he go and grow up while I wasn't looking. I swear yesterday he was just a baby.


 



mackeysmom said:


> I have split-dwarf personality today.
> 
> I am "SNACKY" - can't stop eating (and tomorrow is my WW weigh-in).  I bought a bag of pistachio nuts and keep going back for handful after handful.
> 
> I am also "ACHY" - we had so much rain yesterday that my basement flooded - about 3 inches seeped up from the foundation.
> 
> It is a house that has been in the family since 1978, so I know its history very well and this is the very first time the basement has flooded - had to borrow a wet vac from a neighbor, but it was small and the water was seeping up as quickly as I was sucking it up.  Spent the better part of 5 hours hunched over - could barely stand upright when I woke up this morning.
> 
> Hey - at least I must have earned some Weight Watcher's Activity Points, right .
> 
> - Laura


Oh, I'm so sorry about the flooding! I hope it all got cleaned up!



liesel said:


> Hello!
> 
> I did get my official 5K time, 42:32.  My previous time was 43:32, so I did PR by exactly one minute.  I know I can do much better with some cooler temperatures and some more consistent training in the next month.  I still want to do a sub 40 minute 5K!  To *Shawn* and all the other back of the packers out there, you can definitely do this!  This was a very fit group of people and I watched them all run away from me reminding myself not to go out too fast and do my race.  I did end up chasing a few of them down, but only 61 people finished behind me.  I had a huge reception when I crossed the finish line, hot and tired, people were very supportive.


Congrats!!!


----------



## SettinSail

Hello losers!  I have a nice little chunk of time to DIS for awhile so I'm going to enjoy it.  I've already eaten my supper and DH and I will go to the Y when he gets home tonight.  DS is sleeping over with a friend.



Worfiedoodles said:


> Monday QOTD: Heigh Ho, Heigh Ho! It's Off to Lose Weight We Go! Those poor 7 Dwarfs are lonely -- and you are going to keep them company today (No, you are not going to be Snow White ), What is your Dwarf name today (i.e. -- what would describe you)? Your fellow companions are Dopey, Sneezy, Happy, Bashful, Sleepy, Grumpy and Doc -- and you can't take one of their names!



Well, I have the advantage of answering this in hindsight and I will say I was HEALTHY dwarf  I have been trying to eat more fruits and veg and yesterday I ate a banana, apple, 2 cups broccoli, 2 cups grape tomatoes and 1 cup of carrots.  We also had baked potato bar for supper.  I did 45 mins of cardio and had a perfect day of eating except for a little bit too much peanut butter after my workout.  I had about the same amount of fruit/veg today and my stomach really hurts!



jaelless said:


> I think I will be melancholy today. Taking DS to first day of high school. How dare he go and grow up while I wasn't looking. I swear yesterday he was just a baby.



This will be me next week and I'm also very sad about it!



lisah0711 said:


> Happy Monday to you, too, *Shawn.*



Thanks Lisa   I forgot to thank you for posting the WISH race motto - I love that and had it posted on my door in Germany so we all saw it as we left the apt.  A good motto for life in general.



satorifound said:


> I just wanted to share that I am feeling pumped today. I am finally under 145!    This past week has been a good one.







glss1/2fll said:


> Today I am proud dwarf. I did my run in my fastest time ever!



   I had that cantaloupe/feta salad this summer and it was such a yummy combination but mine didn't have mint in it--it was a Martha Stewart recipe but I don't remember it exactly...



mackeysmom said:


> I am also "ACHY" - we had so much rain yesterday that my basement flooded - about 3 inches seeped up from the foundation.
> - Laura



  That sounds like a lot of work.  We had a water damage claim in our old house 10 years ago and it was such a pain.  We had to install all new hardwood floors downstairs and move out for awhile.  Good luck getting everything cleaned out



my3princes said:


> On a brighter note.  I have a $20 old Navy Super Cash coupon that we can't use (no old navy nearby).  It has to be used in store between 8/25 and 8/29 and you must spend $40 to use the $20.  I'd be happy to mail it to the first person to pm me their address.



ooh, what a good deal, I hope someone snapped it up!   Hope you are feeling better!



liesel said:


> I did get my official 5K time, 42:32.  My previous time was 43:32, so I did PR by exactly one minute.    To *Shawn* and all the other back of the packers out there, you can definitely do this!



  and now I'm known as the  back of the packer girl!  ugg, I've been labelled!  I'm still dreaming my 44 time will put me in the middle of some pack



trinaweena said:


> For dinner I made salmon with sesame ginger marinade, chinese cho mein noodles, broccoli and mushrooms.



YUMMY!!   Hope you are feeling better



Worfiedoodles said:


> Tuesday QOTD: Do you have a "brand name" item that you indulge yourself with? Do you use it as a reward for following your eating or exercise plan?
> 
> Just finished 3M on the TM, now I have to shower, grab some eggs, and get whisked to Cambridge on the subway. Everyone have a great morning, I'll be back later!



Oh, I miss my public transportation system in Germany.  So quick, efficient, always on time, etc.  Great job on the TM Enjoy the ride 

Well, since I am a  I have MANY brand name items I reward myself with.  Sometimes for reaching a milestone and sometimes just cuz.  At the risk of embarrasing myself, I will name a few: Ruinart champagne, Bombay Shappire gin, LV and Coach, David Yurman, John Hardy and Thomas Sabo jewelry.  But I am careful and save my pennies too.  I just bought a DY ring from a girl at work for 1/2 the price she paid for it 



wickey's friend said:


> I've lost 20 pounds since January 1 when I started the Spring BL challenge.







Worfiedoodles said:


> I'm giving myself a new Vera Bradley bag. I don't need a Vera Bradley bag, but I really like them  I also prefer Lancome cosmetics, but that's not an indulgence, that's everyday



Which VB bag are you looking at?  I have several in different patterns and they are so cute!  I use some Lancome products but they are SO expensive!
I just replaced mascara and eyeliner for about $76

And, YES, it's only Tuesday!  This work week thing is for the birds



dumbo_buddy said:


> I went to doc today with some cramping. Trying to just relax. Doc did a test for preterm labor. Won't find out results til tonight but I'm sure it's fine.
> 
> Only problem is that worrying makes me want to eat!!!



  Hope you are relaxing!



bellebookworm9 said:


> and a funnel cake with a little bit of powdered sugar and cinnamon I put on myself. I ate almost all of the sandwich, and about a quarter of the funnel cake, then gave the rest away. .



Great job

Well, I just called my landlord to let him know we are having a problem with BUGS!!!  Ants in the kitchen off and on all Summer and now we are seeing in 3rooms a pile of "something" black on the upper window ledges.  I mean a huge pile of maybe 50-60 small black things.  DH thinks they are some kind of bug poop or residue, I don't know if they are bug eggs or dead bugs or what.  Ever since I've seen them, my throat feels scratchy and my scalp and ankles are itchy and tingly.  I'm pretty sure my imagination is working overtime but I want to know what they are and I want them out and the place treated before my furniture arrives.  Landlord told me he just had the exterminator treat the house before we moved in which makes me suspicious
a) did he really have it treated and b)why was he having it treated-was there already a problem?  I also want to ask him to install a deadbolt on the back door after last week's scare.  I guess if he says no to either or both, I can always have it done myself although I think he should have to pay for it.   It's funny, landlord is not a native English speaker just like our German landlord!   Here we go again... 

Hope you all have a great evening and don't forget to pamper yourself


----------



## tigger813

Got my new workout DVD for when I do the elliptical: Glee: Encore! It's all the songs from the show on one DVD...77 minutes! So much fun! Ash and I are belting out the songs! I probably won't start it until the kids go back to school but it will be fun to do!

Looking forward to walking in the morning with my neighbor! She and her DH are renting some DVC points for a trip in January so that will help us pay for PCC 3.0 next summer! Got my first commission check from Herbalife today. Not much but it's a start and I will try to increase that this fall and help pay for more of our trip. Also participating in an upcoming fundraiser on the boards for GKTW with Usborne books. Love raising money for this charity!

Hoping to not have to leave the house tomorrow until I take Ash to the library tomorrow night for her teen night activities. We're going to do lots of reading, make some things to mail to my parents and hopefully get  Izzie's lounge pants! 

Brian's at a soccer coach's meeting tonight so the girls and I are hanging out. I need to figure out some meals for the rest of the week. Izzie and I are probably going to go to Nashua shopping on Friday for a bit. I need to go to Costco and BJs and Target. Ash is sleeping over at her BFF's Thursday night.

Have a great night!

TTFN


----------



## cclovesdis

I am a more tired than I expected, so I just have a few minutes.

Pamper "Challenge" for Wednesday, 8/17: Create something that you find motivational. A vision board, a mantra, a poem, anything that helps you!


----------



## cclovesdis

Healthy Habits Week 10 Results

*Congratulations to Our Participants:* 
glass1/2fll
JacksLilWench
keenercam
lisah0711 16

Congratulations to this Week's Prize Winner: *keenercam*!

Please PM me your address and I will send you your prize.

Congratulations to *lisah0711* for earning 16/16 Healty Habits points! Great!


----------



## my3princes

Good Morning.  I'm still not feeling 100%, but I'm heading off to work.  I have so much to do at this point that I cannot afford to stay home another day.  Hopefully I'll feel better once i get going.  My oldest DS was complaining that his tummy hurt as I headed to bed last night.  I fear that he may be sick today.

I hope that the sun shines on you all today and you find some time for you.


----------



## Worfiedoodles

Bippity Boppity Boo! Your Fairy Godmother has 1 gift for you -- you may either 1) magically be transformed to your perfect healthy weight or 2) have a month-long magical stay at your favorite Disney resort. The perfect healthy weight includes a complete new wardrobe, the Disney stay includes your immediate family, and all work/school/outside obligations would just be suspended in time and waiting when you got back. Which will it be? 

3M done on the TM and I'm hitting the shower. Back later this morning with replies!

Maria


----------



## satorifound

Worfiedoodles said:


> Bippity Boppity Boo! Your Fairy Godmother has 1 gift for you -- you may either 1) magically be transformed to your perfect healthy weight or 2) have a month-long magical stay at your favorite Disney resort. The perfect healthy weight includes a complete new wardrobe, the Disney stay includes your immediate family, and all work/school/outside obligations would just be suspended in time and waiting when you got back. Which will it be?



Well, since I am so close to hitting goal I am going to pick the vacation.  LOL  I NEED a vacation.  The goal would be not gaining all this weight back in a month.  HAHAHAHA


----------



## tigger813

QOTD: I will pick the vacation as I REALLY need it!

Just back from a nice long solo walk around town. Went to the Wellness Center for some water and had a chocolate orange creamsicle shake! SO GOOD!!!!!

Not leaving the house again until I take Ash to the library for her teen night! Going to get some stuff done around here while we watch movies and listen to audiobooks. I also want to do some printing of menus and things for our cruise next year. I feel the need to do some planning. I do have to call DVC for our neighbors who are renting some points from us. I will live vicariously through them! I also need to make a display board to start selling Herbalife at the spa.

Everyone is still sleeping and I should make sure Brian is getting up to shower. Hoping to get another workout of some kind in later. Izzie just got up so I had better get moving!

TTFN


----------



## mikamah

Worfiedoodles said:


> Bippity Boppity Boo! Your Fairy Godmother has 1 gift for you -- you may either 1) magically be transformed to your perfect healthy weight or 2) have a month-long magical stay at your favorite Disney resort. The perfect healthy weight includes a complete new wardrobe, the Disney stay includes your immediate family, and all work/school/outside obligations would just be suspended in time and waiting when you got back. Which will it be?
> 
> 3M done on the TM and I'm hitting the shower. Back later this morning with replies!
> 
> Maria


Well, I'm not even close to goal, but I'm going to pick the vacation anyway.  I'd just love that, and ds would be ecstatic also.  Even though though I'm not near goal, I am healthier than I have been in a long time, and I have lost this weight before, and I know I can do it again.  Vacation is a huge part of mental health for me too, so I know a month would do wonders for my motivation.  When do we leave?

Fun question, Maria.  You're a great coach.  

*Shawn* ewww, the bug/poo thing.  Hope you get it all straightened out and the landlord is helpful.


----------



## lisah0711

Woo hoo!  I got a perfect score on HH last week!    I'm crediting that with part of my success losing 3 pounds last week.  



Worfiedoodles said:


> Bippity Boppity Boo! Your Fairy Godmother has 1 gift for you -- you may either 1) magically be transformed to your perfect healthy weight or 2) have a month-long magical stay at your favorite Disney resort. The perfect healthy weight includes a complete new wardrobe, the Disney stay includes your immediate family, and all work/school/outside obligations would just be suspended in time and waiting when you got back. Which will it be?



Okay, I guess I'm going to be the heretic here and say I'll pick door number one please, Fairy Godmother!    Don't get me wrong, my whole family could use a vacation now, too, but honestly, the whole rest of my life would be so much better if I was at my healthy weight now.  But I'll get there . . . it will just be in 2013.    I just had this little talk with myself last night about how the most important thing I can do for myself now is to get to a healthy weight.

Love all your questions, Fairy Godmother!    You are a tough act to follow.   

*Shawn,* sorry about the landlord issues.  I hope it all gets worked out soon.  

Oh, and yesterday's QOTD, I'm not a big brand name person -- does Cascade count?    But I am a Bare Minerals devotee.  I really only wear foundation, blush, and lipstick.  I've always found it easy to apply.

Have a great day!  I have company coming at the end of the week so am doing a lot of housework but I'm reading and will be back for my coaching gig at the end of the week.


----------



## donac

Worfiedoodles said:


> Bippity Boppity Boo! Your Fairy Godmother has 1 gift for you -- you may either 1) magically be transformed to your perfect healthy weight or 2) have a month-long magical stay at your favorite Disney resort. The perfect healthy weight includes a complete new wardrobe, the Disney stay includes your immediate family, and all work/school/outside obligations would just be suspended in time and waiting when you got back. Which will it be?
> 
> 3M done on the TM and I'm hitting the shower. Back later this morning with replies!
> 
> Maria



I agree with Kathy.  I am no where near goal but the vacation would have memories of a lifetime

Late dinner meeting last night and just as I was almost asleep the phone rang and dh had to talk about the call after he got off.  I was awake until midnight.

Beautiful day today.  We are going to get back to painting today.  I am in charge of shutters today.  

I am looking forward to yoga tonight.  

Tomorrow we are going to a Wildlife Refuge in south jersey and going on an eco kayaking tour.  

Will post results this morning. 

Have a happy and healthy day.


----------



## Rose&Mike

QOTD--I pick the weight. I have been barely hanging onto maintain this summer, and before I got to this point, I still had a couple more I wanted to lose, and the last couple of pounds are so hard! And mentally this summer it has been hard to get my head back in the game! 

Great question Maria!

Congrats to everyone participating in HH! Great reminder *Lisa* that HH often lead to losses on the scale!


----------



## jennz

Hello everyone!  I'm sneaking in to say "hi"...


----------



## lisah0711

jennz said:


> Hello everyone!  I'm sneaking in to say "hi"...



*jennz! So nice to see you!*  

I've been wondering how you've been doing!    Please come back and catch up and let us know how your summer has been.  And stick around and chat!    I've missed you!


----------



## Rose&Mike

Hi *Jennifer*! Great to see you! Are you feeling good? 
Mike and I were just talking about last year's Indy meet the other day.


----------



## JacksLilWench

Worfiedoodles said:


> Bippity Boppity Boo! Your Fairy Godmother has 1 gift for you -- you may either 1) magically be transformed to your perfect healthy weight or 2) have a month-long magical stay at your favorite Disney resort. The perfect healthy weight includes a complete new wardrobe, the Disney stay includes your immediate family, and all work/school/outside obligations would just be suspended in time and waiting when you got back. Which will it be?



Definitely the vacation.  The weight loss wouldn't mean as much to me if it was just given to me, regardless of what kind of clothes I got to fit me (although, I do want a new pair of Guess? jeans...hmm.....no, I want the vacation!!)


----------



## jaelless

Worfiedoodles said:


> Bippity Boppity Boo! Your Fairy Godmother has 1 gift for you -- you may either 1) magically be transformed to your perfect healthy weight or 2) have a month-long magical stay at your favorite Disney resort. The perfect healthy weight includes a complete new wardrobe, the Disney stay includes your immediate family, and all work/school/outside obligations would just be suspended in time and waiting when you got back. Which will it be?
> 
> 3M done on the TM and I'm hitting the shower. Back later this morning with replies!
> 
> Maria



I pick the weight. While vacation would be month of bliss, I think the healthy weight would be better in long run. I think it would make me happier to finally be where I have always wanted to be weight wise. Besides I can save money for my own vacation easier than I can lose weight.


----------



## pjlla

HOLA friends!  

I'm finally back!  Our vacation was great, despite a few rainy days. The cottage was amazing (we've been renting the same place for 15 years, but the owners renovated this past winter).  The time spent with my parents, my brother, SIL, nephews, cousins, etc was great!

On an eating front it was BAD NEWS!  I'm not sure why, but my plans went totally out the window and I lost control pretty badly.  I did get in a few workouts, but not as many as planned.  My gain was   but I deserve every ounce.

For good news, I am BACK on PLAN! Monday morning, no excuses, back to my "normal" eating.... lean proteins, lots of fruits and veggies, and no white carbs.  Treadmill is dusted off (since it has been raining a lot here) and being used and I pulled out my hand weights again.  Elbow is still bothering me though.

I won't even attempt to catch up on 12 days worth of posts.... I'll just start fresh here.... but someone let me know if I missed anything vital!  

I thought of you all a great deal while on vacation.  We did have some internet access, but I decided to give myself a break from the computer, so I stayed off the internet totally.... came home to something crazy like 500+ unread email!!  

DS started soccer practice yesterday and has outgrown EVERYTHING.... cleats, shorts, etc, so it is off to the sporting goods store today!  DD has the next few weeks off from official swim team practice, but has signed up to do the bike portion of a sprint triathalon with some swim team friends, so she will be hitting the Y daily (spin class, Zumba, and some lap swimming) for the next few weeks.  BOth of those things should give me an opportunity for NO EXCUSES to miss to miss workouts!  At the very least I should be able to walk while DS is on the soccer field!

The end of the summer is finding us fairly lazy around here though.... sleeping til 8 am and such!  So not like me!  But I'm trying to cherish and appreciate our last two weeks of summer vacation.  Fall is SO insane for us.... swim, robotics, soccer.... plus this year we might be adding in driver's ed for DD and possibly a part-time job for her!  

Well..... here it is almost 10:30 am and I am still in my jammies!  I've got a load of laundry to hang on the line, now that it is finally sunny out!  

I'll be back tonight to chat!...........................P


----------



## pjlla

Worfiedoodles said:


> Bippity Boppity Boo! Your Fairy Godmother has 1 gift for you -- you may either 1) magically be transformed to your perfect healthy weight or 2) have a month-long magical stay at your favorite Disney resort. The perfect healthy weight includes a complete new wardrobe, the Disney stay includes your immediate family, and all work/school/outside obligations would just be suspended in time and waiting when you got back. Which will it be?
> 
> 3M done on the TM and I'm hitting the shower. Back later this morning with replies!
> 
> Maria




Would it be a PERMANENT weight change??? 

First reaction was that I think I'd pick the vacation since I am so close to my goal weight, but if the weight change was PERMANENT I'd pick that......P


----------



## trinaweena

I've been so tired and cranky lately, mostly because vacation is next week. Not that I'm going anywhere, but I won't be at work. and thats nice.

yesterday was an ok day eating wise.  grapefruit for breakfast, protein shake as a snack, salad for lunch, and quesidilla for dinner. I knew i was having Moe's for dinner so i tried to make it a light day. Boyfriend came over and we had to clean the fish tank which is a work out all in itself so i didn't run yesterday.  Will run tonight after work.  I called work and told them I would be in a an hour late today, just because I needed a little more sleep. I regret nothing. 

*QOTD yesterday* I guess I'm a brand name kind of girl.  I don't necessarily notice it. I will buy whatever is on sale but most of the time i just get whatever i usually get lol. One brand name item I really enjoy is Cadbury Flake bars.  They are my favorite candy bar, but really hard to find, since they are from the UK.  We always get like a case of them in Epcot haha! 

*QOTD* I would have to pick a vacation, I NEED ONE! But do I HAVE to bring my whole family? I'd like to leave my brother at home please. I need a vacation from him as well!


----------



## pjlla

Worfiedoodles said:


> Tuesday QOTD: Do you have a "brand name" item that you indulge yourself with? Do you use it as a reward for following your eating or exercise plan?



Well.... I'm notoriously ultra-cheap, so I don't mind store brands/off brands for most items.  I'm trying to think here......I use a decent brand-name scrapbooking adhesive instead of the cheap glue sticks. And I like my Hormela all-natural lunch meats.... but that is because they don't contain nitrites.... I wouldn't care what brand it was, as long as it was all natural.

 Wow.... I can't think of much of anything else that I MUST have a certain brand of...... not soda (don't buy it), not detergent (usually use Costco brand or what ever is on sale), not make-up (I'm pretty much a Cover Girl and Maybelline lady, but will take whatever might be on sale), never owned a "designer" handbag/purse.

OOh.... I do like Dansko/Sanita brand shoes.... but I usually buy them on clearance or seconds from a website.  I try to keep it to $60 and under.   That will have to be it!....................P


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

Stopping in to say hey. I've totally been off the wagon while on vacation however I am down 1 pound since we left so I guess that's pretty good. 
Bad news is I got a really bad sunburn from some faulty sunscreen. While DH was trying to doctor me while we were still on the road I had a bad bad bad reaction to the neosporin (which I find out later my Dr hates!!) and now I have open wounds and a rash on my back. Gross, I know!!! But it's healing thanks to my Dr but man does it itch and hurt!!! 
I can't wear a bra and about 99% of my wardrobe so no work outs for me. I'm just trying to watch what I eat. 

2 weeks til school starts so hopefully I can be healthy enough to get my butt in gear.


----------



## glss1/2fll

QOTD: Well, at first I thought VACATION! But then I thought, hmmm, I really am a lazy person and if I didn't have to work... So I pick weight.

The entire family went to Costco last night. Never take everybody to Costco! I think I spent all my time removing items from the cart. "no, no, no!" Unfortunately chocolate covered peanuts made it home. Bad news there. As I started my run this morning, I thought of those little demons on my hips (where I'm sure they will be for a long time!), and tried to run faster!


----------



## glss1/2fll

Oh Buffy. I'm so sorry for the sunburn.   but a gentle, air hug cuz I know it hurts!


----------



## mackeysmom

Worfiedoodles said:


> Bippity Boppity Boo! Your Fairy Godmother has 1 gift for you -- you may either 1) magically be transformed to your perfect healthy weight or 2) have a month-long magical stay at your favorite Disney resort. The perfect healthy weight includes a complete new wardrobe, the Disney stay includes your immediate family, and all work/school/outside obligations would just be suspended in time and waiting when you got back. Which will it be?



Not even a second thought - I would take the healthy weight.  

And while I'm not foolish to even think that maintaining a weight loss is easy, I would hope that my mindset would be different and keep me from winding back up where I started from.

- Laura


----------



## Worfiedoodles

glss1/2fll said:


> QOTD: Whenever I get grumpy about it (about every 4 days or so, I just remind myself at least he's not addicted to alcohol or floozy women!



 See, he's a keeper! 



my3princes said:


> Bare Minerals is not difficult to apply. I was clear that I wanted an everyday look, not something for a nightclub I watched what she did then I watched the dvd that comes with the starter package.  There are also tutorials on the bare minerals website.



Wow, it sounds like there is a ton of support.  Makes me want to give it a try, with so many of you loving it! 



JacksLilWench said:


> As far as food, I would have to say Coca-Cola Classic.  I know just how bad it is, and I don't mean only calorie-wise.  soda, but I only drink it in 8oz cans now, and only one every few days!



I started cutting back on soda (already diet, but still...) and now I've almost stopped drinking it completely. Occasionally I will really want one, but it just doesn't happen often, thank goodness! 



dumbo_buddy said:


> QOTD: There are pics of me as a baby sitting next to a big white box with black letters: diapers. I try to buy generic most of the time.



I bet that is totally precious! Too bad you can't recreate it with Thomas 



bellebookworm9 said:


> I honestly can't think of anything. Nearly everything we buy is generic store brand, with the exception of my Dooney & Bourke bag (which is just too expensive to reward myself with continuously), my Levi jeans (not too expensive, but a necessity), and my Almay makeup.



I love the Disney D&B bags! I almost bought a wristlet, but then I just couldn't bring myself to spend that much -- they are definitely a rare treat! 



SettinSail said:


> Well, I have the advantage of answering this in hindsight and I will say I was HEALTHY dwarf
> 
> Oh, I miss my public transportation system in Germany.  So quick, efficient, always on time, etc.  Great job on the TM
> 
> Well, since I am a princess, I have MANY brand name items I reward myself with.  Sometimes for reaching a milestone and sometimes just cuz.  At the risk of embarrasing myself, I will name a few: Ruinart champagne, Bombay Shappire gin, LV and Coach, David Yurman, John Hardy and Thomas Sabo jewelry.  But I am careful and save my pennies too.  I just bought a DY ring from a girl at work for 1/2 the price she paid for it
> 
> Which VB bag are you looking at?  I have several in different patterns and they are so cute!  I use some Lancome products but they are SO expensive!
> I just replaced mascara and eyeliner for about $76



So glad you were being a Healthy dwarf! 

I agree the subway is a wonderful thing. I can go anywhere, it is pretty reliable, and allows me to get a little more exercise. Plus, no expensive parking! 
I love your brand names, I think you need to coach us into better living 

At the risk of embarrassing myself, I have an entire shelf of Vera, and I'm not counting the i.d.'s or cosmetic bags...  The one I'm crushing on now is a hipster in Safari Sunset. I'm also thinking about the Great Traveler or the Weekender, I have a Miller Bag and it's great for the plane, but I think I'd like one of those shapes as well. My new Fall bag is a Mandy in Plum Petals. 



tigger813 said:


> Got my new workout DVD for when I do the elliptical: Glee: Encore! It's all the songs from the show on one DVD...77 minutes!



I got this for ds for Christmas, and never thought about borrowing it for myself -- what a great idea! 



my3princes said:


> I hope that the sun shines on you all today and you find some time for you.



What a lovely thought for everyone! I hope you keep feeling better and ds doesn't get it 

Bippity Boppity Boo! Your Fairy Godmother has 1 gift for you -- you may either 1) magically be transformed to your perfect healthy weight or 2) have a month-long magical stay at your favorite Disney resort. The perfect healthy weight includes a complete new wardrobe, the Disney stay includes your immediate family, and all work/school/outside obligations would just be suspended in time and waiting when you got back. Which will it be? 

This is a tough one -- I'm going with the weight. I would love the vacation, but I'd really like to be at the weight and then go forward. I think my life would improve in so many ways, it would be worth it. 



satorifound said:


> Well, since I am so close to hitting goal I am going to pick the vacation.  LOL  I NEED a vacation.  The goal would be not gaining all this weight back in a month.  HAHAHAHA



Yeah, that would be a toughie with a week at the world! Disney vacations are wonderful 



tigger813 said:


> QOTD: I will pick the vacation as I REALLY need it!



I agree, you have had a heck of a summer and a vacation is definitely in order!!



mikamah said:


> Well, I'm not even close to goal, but I'm going to pick the vacation anyway.  I'd just love that, and ds would be ecstatic also.  Even though though I'm not near goal, I am healthier than I have been in a long time, and I have lost this weight before, and I know I can do it again.  Vacation is a huge part of mental health for me too, so I know a month would do wonders for my motivation.  When do we leave?



I hadn't thought about how motivating it would be...that is a great point! And the memories would indeed be priceless. Can I say how much I love your confidence in yourself? That is why you will do it! 



lisah0711 said:


> Okay, I guess I'm going to be the heretic here and say I'll pick door number one please, Fairy Godmother! Don't get me wrong, my whole family could use a vacation now, too, but honestly, the whole rest of my life would be so much better if I was at my healthy weight now.  But I'll get there . . . it will just be in 2013.   I just had this little talk with myself last night about how the most important thing I can do for myself now is to get to a healthy weight.
> 
> Love all your questions, Fairy Godmother!  You are a tough act to follow.
> 
> Oh, and yesterday's QOTD, I'm not a big brand name person -- does Cascade count?  But I am a Bare Minerals devotee.  I really only wear foundation, blush, and lipstick.  I've always found it easy to apply.
> 
> Have a great day!  I have company coming at the end of the week so am doing a lot of housework but I'm reading and will be back for my coaching gig at the end of the week.



I need to have that little talk with myself, too! You are going to be a fantastic coach -- I love how supportive and fun your posts are 

Okay, I'm sold. This bare minerals stuff must be good! Good luck with the company, that's the key factor in my house getting clean 



donac said:


> I agree with Kathy.  I am no where near goal but the vacation would have memories of a lifetime



I think you would really appreciate the break, I know how hard you work. The eco kayaking tour sounds fabulous, you will have to tell us all about it! 



Rose&Mike said:


> QOTD--I pick the weight. I have been barely hanging onto maintain this summer, and before I got to this point, I still had a couple more I wanted to lose, and the last couple of pounds are so hard! And mentally this summer it has been hard to get my head back in the game!



Okay, if there's anyone I thought would go for the vacation, it's you! You are a maintainer, you are there -- wow, it speaks to your dedication and the mark of a true success story that you picked the weight! 


Jennz -- WONDERFUL to see you, hope you stop in when you can, we miss you! 



JacksLilWench said:


> Definitely the vacation.  The weight loss wouldn't mean as much to me if it was just given to me, regardless of what kind of clothes I got to fit me (although, I do want a new pair of Guess? jeans...hmm.....no, I want the vacation!!)



I am impressed you want to earn the weight loss. That is a sign of great character 



jaelless said:


> I pick the weight. While vacation would be month of bliss, I think the healthy weight would be better in long run. I think it would make me happier to finally be where I have always wanted to be weight wise. Besides I can save money for my own vacation easier than I can lose weight.



Isn't it interesting that it's easier to save money? I feel the same way, but I think it's a very thought-provoking statement. 



pjlla said:


> Would it be a PERMANENT weight change???
> 
> First reaction was that I think I'd pick the vacation since I am so close to my goal weight, but if the weight change was PERMANENT I'd pick that......P



Pamela! So very happy to see you are back! I wasn't thinking permanent, I was thinking you'd have to work to maintain it. So, not really a free pass. If it was permanent no matter what else you did, yep, that would be a no brainer! 



trinaweena said:


> *QOTD yesterday* I guess I'm a brand name kind of girl.  I don't necessarily notice it. I will buy whatever is on sale but most of the time i just get whatever i usually get lol. One brand name item I really enjoy is Cadbury Flake bars.  They are my favorite candy bar, but really hard to find, since they are from the UK.  We always get like a case of them in Epcot haha!
> 
> *QOTD* I would have to pick a vacation, I NEED ONE! But do I HAVE to bring my whole family? I'd like to leave my brother at home please. I need a vacation from him as well!



I love, love, love Cadbury roses -- but impossible to find here! I had a friend who brought them for me from England when I gave birth. That was an incredible present! You can bring whoever you want on your vacation, it's all for you! 



pjlla said:


> Well.... I'm notoriously ultra-cheap, so I don't mind store brands/off brands for most items.  I'm trying to think here......I use a decent brand-name scrapbooking adhesive instead of the cheap glue sticks. And I like my Hormela all-natural lunch meats.... but that is because they don't contain nitrites.... I wouldn't care what brand it was, as long as it was all natural.



I love that lunch meat is your brand name treat -- I just find that so "you"! 



BernardandMissBianca said:


> Stopping in to say hey. I've totally been off the wagon while on vacation however I am down 1 pound since we left so I guess that's pretty good.
> Bad news is I got a really bad sunburn from some faulty sunscreen. While DH was trying to doctor me while we were still on the road I had a bad bad bad reaction to the neosporin (which I find out later my Dr hates!!) and now I have open wounds and a rash on my back.



So sorry! I hope you heal very quickly, that does not sound like fun 



glss1/2fll said:


> QOTD: Well, at first I thought VACATION! But then I thought, hmmm, I really am a lazy person and if I didn't have to work... So I pick weight.



It's a tough choice. I think a lot of us would pick differently depending on our mood when the FG showed up 



mackeysmom said:


> Not even a second thought - I would take the healthy weight.
> And while I'm not foolish to even think that maintaining a weight loss is easy, I would hope that my mindset would be different and keep me from winding back up where I started from.
> 
> - Laura



Yeah, I'm thinking the mental shift would be the hardest part -- but probably also the most rewarding. 

Just another hour and I can go home -- I am really looking forward to the end of my day, this one just seems to go on and on...I love all the replies to the QOTD! It is really interesting to see what and how people think. We are an eclectic and varied group! 

Maria


----------



## tigger813

Well, day turned out totally different than expected. We were watching Princess Diaries 2 and the phone rang. It was work. Two ladies had just come in wanting massages and mani/pedis. So I threw my clothes on, made 2 quick bowls of Velveeta Shells and cheese bowls and we got in the car. Luckily I had eaten early. SO I gave a deep tissue massage and a hot stone! Really nice military ladies here for a training from Hawaii! Heading home tomorrow. They said massages cost $200 in Hawaii! They both were very generous tippers so the day turned out profitable! Of course, now I want to go out to supper as now I'm wiped out. I have to take Ash to the library at 6:30 for teen game night. 

I did make the phone calls I needed to but nothing else got done today at the house. Oh well. I did take all of Friday off since Izzie and I need to get tires for Brian's car so he can get his inspection next week. I also need to schedule my inspection and oil change.

I'll be back on later1

TTFN


----------



## bellebookworm9

Worfiedoodles said:


> Bippity Boppity Boo! Your Fairy Godmother has 1 gift for you -- you may either 1) magically be transformed to your perfect healthy weight or 2) have a month-long magical stay at your favorite Disney resort. The perfect healthy weight includes a complete new wardrobe, the Disney stay includes your immediate family, and all work/school/outside obligations would just be suspended in time and waiting when you got back. Which will it be?



I would pick the weight loss. We went to Disney for two weeks last time, and I was ready to come home by the end. There is also no way my brother would last in Disney for a month-we'd be having hourly meltdowns after maybe a week! Also, I've got a vacation coming in less than two months! 

Despite the fair food yesterday and the fact that I did some snacking in the evening, I was still down a bit again this morning. I hope to lose another .6 this week, for a weekly loss of 2.6, then another 2 next week. That will bring me to 15 pounds lost during this challenge, and before school starts! 


Problem #1: My new computer is in Geneseo. I am not.  I have to use this piece of crap for another week, but I still need to transfer my 2500+ iTunes items to my external hard drive. 

Problem #2: I am  again for the third time in five weeks. This time it's a head cold, which I feel was triggered by allergies. I normally get sick twice a year, but I hadn't been sick from October to July. Guess it's catching up with me now.

Good thing #1: We got our assigned tour guide times for the fall, and I got the time I really wanted, Wednesday mornings at 10. This definitely makes my work schedule a little easier, and in turn, my planned exercise time.


----------



## SettinSail

mackeysmom said:


> Not even a second thought - I would take the healthy weight.
> 
> And while I'm not foolish to even think that maintaining a weight loss is easy, I would hope that my mindset would be different and keep me from winding back up where I started from.
> 
> - Laura



My thoughts EXACTLY !!!    The vacation would be very very nice but being at goal weight for me is like a dream that I can never quite achieve on my own.  I'm working harder than ever to keep off the 25-27 pounds I've already lost w/o any forward progress 

Buffy, sorry to hear about the sunburn, sounds painful.  I overdid it our first day at the beach this Summer and had to wear a T-shirt over my bathing suit the rest of the trip.

Pamela, welcome back from vacation, sounds wonderful  You'll get the weight off in no time, I'm sure  I loev Dansko shoes - one of the few brands I can wear with my feet problems.  I've never managed to snag a pair on sale so far.

Trina "I regret nothing"~ I love that!

Dona, enjoy the kayaking, sounds nice.

I love all you no-brand ladies, you are my heros!  I guess I balance out the group

Landlord just left here and he was quite concerned at the bug poop -- that's what he thinks it is too and is having exterminator come out Thurs or Fri.  He even said not to clean it until they can look at it which was my first thought when I saw it over the weekend.  I even took some pictures of it too just in case I needed them for some reason  I told him about our visitors on the back deck and he said WE were welcome to put in a deadbolt lock it we wanted to  Oh well, the small expense will be worth it to me but DH will be mad.  He may even call him back and demand he put one in but I'll let him go there.

Meeting with my trainer at 5:00.  Hope he has a different workout for me this week.  I found the 45 min cardio workout VERY challenging!   I guess that's the whole point of it though  I have _felt_ slimmer and lighter this week but scale has been up & down.  Some days I was so hungry and ate more than usual.  When I get hungry I have to eat!  My clothes are looser and I feel more energetic so that is good.

Enjoy the rest of your Wednesday losers  Only 2 more days in the work week


----------



## SettinSail

Worfiedoodles said:


> At the risk of embarrassing myself, I have an entire shelf of Vera, and I'm not counting the i.d.'s or cosmetic bags...  The one I'm crushing on now is a hipster in Safari Sunset. I'm also thinking about the Great Traveler or the Weekender, I have a Miller Bag and it's great for the plane, but I think I'd like one of those shapes as well. My new Fall bag is a Mandy in Plum Petals.



Just looked up Sunset Safari and Plum Petals - cute!  I've never seen either of those! The patterns I have are probably retired by now, they switch them out so frequently. Like the Miller Bag but I could not find the Great Traveler on the website.  I have the duffel bag and I've seen it alot in airports.  Not sure if mine is large or XL?  But it is great!   You can get so much in there.  Got it from QVC!

Happy Shopping!

Shawn


----------



## jennz

Lisa and Rose!    It's been a while!  I got pretty (very) sick this summer and gained back my 25 pounds - leave it to me to GAIN when I'm sick!  All is good now except the poundage so I'm back.  

Rose yes we're going to the Dis Meet - I saw that Aaron signed us up!   Dole Whips will be there again...yummmm.  Are you guys coming up?

Buffy!!!  Sorry about your sunburn


----------



## my3princes

Worfiedoodles said:


> Bippity Boppity Boo! Your Fairy Godmother has 1 gift for you -- you may either 1) magically be transformed to your perfect healthy weight or 2) have a month-long magical stay at your favorite Disney resort. The perfect healthy weight includes a complete new wardrobe, the Disney stay includes your immediate family, and all work/school/outside obligations would just be suspended in time and waiting when you got back. Which will it be?
> 
> 3M done on the TM and I'm hitting the shower. Back later this morning with replies!
> 
> Maria



Thank you Fairy Godmother.  We would love a trip to WDW.  We haven't been in over a year and we have no planned trip in the next few years   I miss my happy place.  Heck, tell me that I can have the trip in 2 months if I reach goal weight and I'll push myself to get there


----------



## tigger813

Back from a walk to the library with Ashleigh. Her teen get together was canceled so we walked home again. I needed to walk as we broke down and got Chinese food tonight for supper! I don't feel I ate that much though my tummy is telling me otherwise. PMS is partly the cause of the need for Chinese. I also had 2 adult butterbeers with diet root beer. Only water the rest of the night. I did give two massages and walked twice so I may be ok! Hoping to walk with my neighbor in the morning!

Just saw the trailer for Daniel Radcliffe's new movie! Man, he looks so grown up but the movie is quite frightening looking!

TTFN


----------



## JacksLilWench

Worfiedoodles said:


> I started cutting back on soda (already diet, but still...) and now I've almost stopped drinking it completely. Occasionally I will really want one, but it just doesn't happen often, thank goodness!
> 
> 
> 
> I am impressed you want to earn the weight loss. That is a sign of great character



That's not even the worst part of the story he told us about Coke.  *(This gets gross, just a heads up!)* He was doing a spot with one of the local police departments and saw a 6-pack in the back of one of the officer's cars and he asked, "Is that for when you guys are out riding around?"  and the cop goes "No, we use that when we go to an accident scene and pour it on the sidewalk/pavement to get up any blood/battery acid/transmission fluid that might be on the ground from the wreck."

Anything that has ever been handed to me is never as valuable as what is earned.  And I have come a loooooong way.  I might take *Laura's* example and post a picture of me from a year ago, and then a current one at the end of the challenge.  I am one of those people, too, that has to learn how to do something so it stays that way.  Because the only thing I knew how to do for a while was how to answer "Do you want fries with that?" and the answer was always yes.  So, you could give me the new wardrobe and perfect weight, and it wouldn't fit in three months.  I still can't wait to fit those new jeans though!


----------



## trinaweena

pjlla said:


> Well.... I'm notoriously ultra-cheap, so I don't mind store brands/off brands for most items.  I'm trying to think here......I use a decent brand-name scrapbooking adhesive instead of the cheap glue sticks. And I like my Hormela all-natural lunch meats.... but that is because they don't contain nitrites.... I wouldn't care what brand it was, as long as it was all natural.
> 
> Wow.... I can't think of much of anything else that I MUST have a certain brand of...... not soda (don't buy it), not detergent (usually use Costco brand or what ever is on sale), not make-up (I'm pretty much a Cover Girl and Maybelline lady, but will take whatever might be on sale), never owned a "designer" handbag/purse.
> 
> OOh.... I do like Dansko/Sanita brand shoes.... but I usually buy them on clearance or seconds from a website.  I try to keep it to $60 and under.   That will have to be it!....................P



Haha that makes me feel like such a spoiled brat.  No really though, I guess when it comes to clothes i'm a brand name kind of gal.  For shoes I like converse, pumas and nikes, clothes mostly come from american eagle or threadless, that kind of stuff.  And I've owned many a designer bag!  Oh well, i think i'm well rounded at least.  I'm most spoiled when it comes to electronics!



BernardandMissBianca said:


> Stopping in to say hey. I've totally been off the wagon while on vacation however I am down 1 pound since we left so I guess that's pretty good.
> Bad news is I got a really bad sunburn from some faulty sunscreen. While DH was trying to doctor me while we were still on the road I had a bad bad bad reaction to the neosporin (which I find out later my Dr hates!!) and now I have open wounds and a rash on my back. Gross, I know!!! But it's healing thanks to my Dr but man does it itch and hurt!!!
> I can't wear a bra and about 99% of my wardrobe so no work outs for me. I'm just trying to watch what I eat.
> 
> 2 weeks til school starts so hopefully I can be healthy enough to get my butt in gear.



So sorry about your sunburn! I had my first one this summer and it wasnt even bad and i thought i was dying! My dad is very sensitive to the sun, we've had to go to the hospital more than once for his sunburns!



glss1/2fll said:


> QOTD: Well, at first I thought VACATION! But then I thought, hmmm, I really am a lazy person and if I didn't have to work... So I pick weight.
> 
> The entire family went to Costco last night. Never take everybody to Costco! I think I spent all my time removing items from the cart. "no, no, no!" Unfortunately chocolate covered peanuts made it home. Bad news there. As I started my run this morning, I thought of those little demons on my hips (where I'm sure they will be for a long time!), and tried to run faster!



my mom always says anytime she takes me anywhere it costs her a fortune!



mackeysmom said:


> Not even a second thought - I would take the healthy weight.
> 
> And while I'm not foolish to even think that maintaining a weight loss is easy, I would hope that my mindset would be different and keep me from winding back up where I started from.
> 
> - Laura



i guess i have to agree with that! life would be so much better if i could just mantain instead of loose!



Worfiedoodles said:


> I love the Disney D&B bags! I almost bought a wristlet, but then I just couldn't bring myself to spend that much -- they are definitely a rare treat!
> 
> 
> I love, love, love Cadbury roses -- but impossible to find here! I had a friend who brought them for me from England when I gave birth. That was an incredible present! You can bring whoever you want on your vacation, it's all for you!



I LOVE my disney dooney.  It's the white sketch one. When i first saw it online I knew it had to be mine.  I think I sent my boyfriend the link that day and he said "oh crap"  He got me the bag for my birthday and I got the wristlet for myself!

Never had a Cadbury Rose..I will have to have my friend from Scotland send me some!



bellebookworm9 said:


> I would pick the weight loss. We went to Disney for two weeks last time, and I was ready to come home by the end. There is also no way my brother would last in Disney for a month-we'd be having hourly meltdowns after maybe a week! Also, I've got a vacation coming in less than two months!
> 
> Despite the fair food yesterday and the fact that I did some snacking in the evening, I was still down a bit again this morning. I hope to lose another .6 this week, for a weekly loss of 2.6, then another 2 next week. That will bring me to 15 pounds lost during this challenge, and before school starts!
> 
> 
> Problem #1: My new computer is in Geneseo. I am not.  I have to use this piece of crap for another week, but I still need to transfer my 2500+ iTunes items to my external hard drive.
> 
> Problem #2: I am  again for the third time in five weeks. This time it's a head cold, which I feel was triggered by allergies. I normally get sick twice a year, but I hadn't been sick from October to July. Guess it's catching up with me now.
> 
> Good thing #1: We got our assigned tour guide times for the fall, and I got the time I really wanted, Wednesday mornings at 10. This definitely makes my work schedule a little easier, and in turn, my planned exercise time.



Hope you feel better!!!!



SettinSail said:


> Trina "I regret nothing"~ I love that!



Haha, my boyfriend and his friend say it all the time i guess it rubbed off on me



JacksLilWench said:


> That's not even the worst part of the story he told us about Coke.  *(This gets gross, just a heads up!)* He was doing a spot with one of the local police departments and saw a 6-pack in the back of one of the officer's cars and he asked, "Is that for when you guys are out riding around?"  and the cop goes "No, we use that when we go to an accident scene and pour it on the sidewalk/pavement to get up any blood/battery acid/transmission fluid that might be on the ground from the wreck."
> 
> Anything that has ever been handed to me is never as valuable as what is earned.  And I have come a loooooong way.  I might take *Laura's* example and post a picture of me from a year ago, and then a current one at the end of the challenge.  I am one of those people, too, that has to learn how to do something so it stays that way.  Because the only thing I knew how to do for a while was how to answer "Do you want fries with that?" and the answer was always yes.  So, you could give me the new wardrobe and perfect weight, and it wouldn't fit in three months.  I still can't wait to fit those new jeans though!



I agree that earning something makes it more valuable.  Thats how i feel about school.  I go to school now, and i have failed out before, but now that im doing it for me i have a 4.0 and it means so much more!

------------
Had such a crappy day at work. I was having really bad jaw pain, which gave me a migraine which gave me a stomach ache.  Neeedless to say i was happy to get out of there.  I still went for my run too! Did dishes and laundry as well and then around 8:30 opened the freezer said I should eat and then though i dont feel like cooking.  I sent my brother to Bertucci's (where he works) and had him just get a pizza for us.  Laziness prevails!

Needless to say, its a good pizza, and im going to go eat it now. Sleeping in tomorrow. Yup. That's right.


----------



## cclovesdis

Pamper "Challenge" for Thursday, 8/18: Pick something you love to do, but never have time to do, and do it for at least 10 minutes.

My expression is "I am keeping my brain busy." Even though I am not teaching anymore, I still stay current with what is going on in education. I love to spend time with an upper elementary grade workbook and "re-learn" math, science, and English. It's amazing how much more detailed teaching is than when I was in elementary school. I do miss teaching at times, but I love my job, so I can't complain.


----------



## cclovesdis

I am expecting to be out late tomorrow night, so I felt I'd post the *Week Beginning 8/19* a little early. 

Welcome to Healthy Habits!
My name is CC (like see-see) and I will be your Healthy Habits (HH) coach for the Summer 2011 BL Challenge. I big thank you to donac and jenanderson for showing me the ropes.

*Here's How HH Works:* Each week, there will be 2 "things" to do each day. You earn 1 point for each day you do each "thing." So, if you do each "thing" for all 7 days, you earn 14 points. There will also be 2 mini-challenges each week. You earn 1 point for each mini-challenge you complete for a total of 16 possible points each week. At the end of the week, please PM me your total points. Here is an example:

4/7 eating 2 fruits
3/7 drinking 6 8 oz. glasses of water
1/2 mini-challenges completed

I will post the top scores as well as a list of the participants each week on/about Tuesday. You have until Tuesday at 5 PM EST to send me your points. Everyone who participates (regardless of his/her total points) will be entered into the drawing for a prize. It will be something related to the week's HH. You will need to PM me your address so I can send you the prize. If you do not WISH to be entered into the prize drawing, please let me know.

Healthy Habits Week 12

*For All 7 Days:*

1. Eat 2 servngs of protein. (I'll let you decide what that means.)
2. Take 1-2 minute(s) each night to write what was good about the day as related to your healthy journey.

Mini-Challenge 1: Exercise for at least 20 min. at a time at least three times.
Mini-Challenge 2: Eat/drink 2 servings of dairy in addition to the 2 protein servings on at least 3 days.

Feel free to ask any questions! Have a great week! I promise to you respond as soon as possible!


----------



## pjlla

BernardandMissBianca said:


> Stopping in to say hey. I've totally been off the wagon while on vacation however I am down 1 pound since we left so I guess that's pretty good.
> Bad news is I got a really bad sunburn from some faulty sunscreen. While DH was trying to doctor me while we were still on the road I had a bad bad bad reaction to the neosporin (which I find out later my Dr hates!!) and now I have open wounds and a rash on my back. Gross, I know!!! But it's healing thanks to my Dr but man does it itch and hurt!!!
> I can't wear a bra and about 99% of my wardrobe so no work outs for me. I'm just trying to watch what I eat.
> 
> 2 weeks til school starts so hopefully I can be healthy enough to get my butt in gear.



YIKES!  I haven't had a sunburn like that since college (although I definitely got too red last week).  Definitely 2nd degree burns from the sound of it.  Did you feel sick?  Sun poisoning is serious stuff!  Get well!

After a few bad sunscreen experiences we have learned to stick with Coppertone (oooohh... I guess that also answers that QOTD about brand names!!  Coppertone all the way!).  

DD had a bad suncreen/chlorine reaction when we were in New Mexico a few years ago for a wedding (cheap sunscreen.... never again!).  It was the day of the wedding rehearsal and DD was a flowergirl and she looked like a lobster (mostly her face).  I coated her face with a combination of pain relief Neosporin and foundation make-up to relieve the stinging and make her look a little more normal.  Fortunately it worked pretty well and she looked 200% better the next day for the actual wedding!  Learned our lesson!!



Worfiedoodles said:


> :
> 
> At the risk of embarrassing myself, I have an entire shelf of Vera, and I'm not counting the i.d.'s or cosmetic bags...  The one I'm crushing on now is a hipster in Safari Sunset. I'm also thinking about the Great Traveler or the Weekender, I have a Miller Bag and it's great for the plane, but I think I'd like one of those shapes as well. My new Fall bag is a Mandy in Plum Petals.
> 
> I'm NOT a VB girl (or any particular designer bag), but I did see the new Plum Petals fabric and it is GORGEOUS!!
> 
> 
> Pamela! So very happy to see you are back! I wasn't thinking permanent, I was thinking you'd have to work to maintain it. So, not really a free pass. If it was permanent no matter what else you did, yep, that would be a no brainer!
> 
> Okay..... I figured as much but I had to ask!!  In that case I opt for the VACATION!!
> 
> 
> 
> I love that lunch meat is your brand name treat -- I just find that so "you"!
> 
> Am I really that practical and boring?  Jk..... I already KNOW I am!  But I did come up with another brand name item that I won't go without.... Victoria's Secret bras!!  Never pay full price (coupons, sales, etc), but I won't go without!
> 
> Just another hour and I can go home -- I am really looking forward to the end of my day, this one just seems to go on and on...I love all the replies to the QOTD! It is really interesting to see what and how people think. We are an eclectic and varied group!
> 
> Maria





SettinSail said:


> Pamela, welcome back from vacation, sounds wonderful  You'll get the weight off in no time, I'm sure  I loev Dansko shoes - one of the few brands I can wear with my feet problems.  I've never managed to snag a pair on sale so far.
> 
> Try footprints.com.  If you check them frequently they often have good sales.... and I've bought "seconds" from them twice and I have never been able to find the defect.



Sorry about the bug issue.... sounds really icky, but it seems like your landlord is taking it seriously at least.



trinaweena said:


> Haha that makes me feel like such a spoiled brat.  No really though, I guess when it comes to clothes i'm a brand name kind of gal.  For shoes I like converse, pumas and nikes, clothes mostly come from american eagle or threadless, that kind of stuff.  And I've owned many a designer bag!  Oh well, i think i'm well rounded at least.  I'm most spoiled when it comes to electronics!
> 
> Not sure WHY I am so stinking cheap, but I am.  I've learned to splurge where I should (like on safety stuff like helmets, health stuff like good running shoes and good quality vitamins and food) and save on things that aren't that vital to me.  I routinely scour the mark-down shelf at my grocery store.  Who cares if the can of beans has a dent?  Not me!  Gotta love the clumsy grocery clerks!
> 
> For many years I mostly wore clothes from Walmart and such..... always figured who care what it is or where it came from when I was "fat", but since I've lost weight I definitely shop in better stores (but still LOVE a bargain from the Goodwill!).  But it has to be on sale or have a coupon or something like that.
> 
> If you can afford it and not go into debt for it, why not splurge on yourself if it makes you happy!?  You can't take it with you, right??  You splurge on pocketbooks, electronics, and such..... I splurge on scrapbooking supplies!  To each her own!



Well ladies.... I'm having a hot flash and this stupid hot computer sitting on my lap is definitely NOT helping the situation, so I'm not gonna stay and chit chat! 


I will say, I bought that book that a few of you were talking about a while back by that BL contestant that lost her family in an accident ("Working it out" by Abby Rike) and now I'm afraid to read it.  It is kind of silly, but I feel kind of afraid that if I read about her tragedy that it will bring it just "too close" for comfort and, of course, as any normal person would agree, the thought of losing my family is of course, my A#1 BIGGEST fear in life.  And I know I'll sob my way through it and I don't want to go to sleep sobbing.... so I'm gonna save it for another day.  I also bought a few other books about health and weight loss..... I'll start with one of those (splurged at the Borders going-out-of-business sale).

TTYtomorrow...................P


----------



## bellebookworm9

*Linda*, I have to say that your family at Costco is the way I am at WalMart. I told one of my friends the other night that WalMart may literally be my favorite store. Everything is cheap! And Im generally pleased with the quality-I buy everything there when Im at school: toiletries, clothes, food, you name it.

*Buffy*, sorry about your sunburn. Hope it gets better soon!

*Maria*, I have the purple D&B Sketch cross body, and I love it! Im thinking about buying the 40th anniversary wristlet when we go in October, but am on the fence. The prices are just crazy-I paid $155 for the cross body on ebay, and I am completely serious when I say that the purse is worth more than anything in it!

*Shawn*, glad to hear your landlord is willing to fix the bug problem for you. 
*
Trina and Pamela*, with the shoes-you guys made me think! I realized that the only brand of sneakers I buy are Saucony. Never full price-we get them at Famous Footwear where they are generally on sale and we pretty much always have a 20% off coupon.

*Trina*, I originally wanted the white sketch, but didnt want one of the really big bags. Then they came out with the crossbodys not long after we returned from Disneyand they were purple (my favorite color!). Mom kind of wants one of the big white Sketches, but shes having a real issue with the price-understandably so.

*Pamela*, nearly all my clothes come from Kmart and WalMart, but I will probably continue to shop there even when I lose the weight. I really like a lot of the clothes I find there! And you cant beat the $10 Disney character tees-I have an abundance of them from when I worked at Kmart. Granted, at this point, they are all too small, faded, kind of gross looking, and have small holes in them from the mice at summer camp a few years ago, but I cant bring myself to throw them out.

************************************
I had cheese and crackers and ice cream for dinner. Not really hungry. Took a two hour nap, and then sent myself e-mails with all my bookmarks and Harry Potter fanfictions that I read to store in the new computer. I am working on importing the Order of the Phoenix audiobook, then just have Half Blood Prince. Will start to transfer all my music/movies/podcasts in the next couple days!


----------



## buzz5985

Hey everyone!!  Went to Blizzard Beach today for the first time.  It was shut down for some lightening storms, but only for about an hour.  Maybe it's just me - but I think some of the foreign visiters really need to re-evaluate their choices in bathing suits.  I am not normally shocked - but I was shocked at some!!!  LOL  

Eating while on vacation - you ask??  Hmmmmm.  Not so good.  We went to the Hoop Dee Doo with my cousins last night, who are on their honeymoon.  The Pioneer Players wanted to know why they brought so many extra people on their honeymoon with them.   LOL  We ate at House of Blues the night before, with plans to have Giardeli's ice cream for desert - but the wait was close to 45 minutes for take out - and their ice cream is just not the good.  Tonight we drove all the way to AKL and went to Mara's just to get Zebra Domes, we bought 2 packages.  Tomorrow night we will be eating at Shula's.  We are really looking forward to this meal.   

Exercise you ask?? We have been keeping busy, whenever possible, there is a lazy river at the resort.  At one section I can swim, without moving forward in the current, and I do that.  Time will tell.

Friday we will leave for Vero Beach, which will be another first for us, then Sunday on to Hilton Head - our favorite DVC resort.  

Janis


----------



## Worfiedoodles

Thursday QOTD: In honor of receiving my September issue of _InStyle_ magazine, describe your fashion style or "personality" in one word -- are you happy with it? It there another word you aspire to?

Finished my last 3M for the week, now I can sleep in tomorrow! 

Maria


----------



## bellebookworm9

Worfiedoodles said:


> Thursday QOTD: In honor of receiving my September issue of _InStyle_ magazine, describe your fashion style or "personality" in one word -- are you happy with it? It there another word you aspire to?
> 
> Finished my last 3M for the week, now I can sleep in tomorrow!
> 
> Maria



My style is "basic". I normally live in jeans, shorts, sweatshirts, and t-shirts, and sneakers or flipflops. Last year I did buy a couple of casual dresses that I wear occasionally, but one of them shows far too much cleavage for my liking-so I just plan to wear a tank top under it and a cardigan over it. My wardrobe for clinic this fall is really nice, so I'm pleased with that.

I don't think my style will change too much when I lose the weight; I'm comfortable in my normal style, and it's nothing to do with being overweight. I might buy some more cute, fun stuff though.

************
Good news-only need to lose .2 by tomorrow to reach my goal of 2.6 for the week.  I am staying home again today because although my head is feeling better (yay Motrin and Sudafed), my stomach now hurts a bit after I ate breakfast. I need this to go away!


----------



## dumbo_buddy

Good morning everyone. Sat down to type out a message but just looked at my baby monitor and DS is up. Offfff course. 

I've had a really off plan and off schedule week. Actually have gained 2.5 pounds this week.  yikes. I haven't been able to walk and it looks like my walks are going to have to be cut short for a bit bc of the cramping I had on tuesday. I do feel much better though. Just now feeling bloated. A few people have said that all of a sudden my stomach is looking huge. I may need to take a pic!

The weather just said it's going to start raining soon. Grrr!!!

QOTD: "frumpy" I know that's bad but I'm ok with it. I really don't like dressing up. I wear old tshirts and athletic shorts all summer. Especially this summer! In keep saying I will dress better once I have myself at a better weight. But now that I will have a newborn again that will have to wait. My first guy barged nonstop so I lived in old tshirts. Prob will do that again. Plus with nursing I will want to be as comfortable as possible til the girls get used to how much milk they need to produce

Ok poor kid is calling for mommy! DH is home today! Hurrah! Some help!


----------



## tigger813

QOTD: Simple...I live in t-shirts and shorts during the summer. I don't dress up much and haven't bought much of a new wardrobe in terms of dressy clothes. For work I wear capri pull on pants and tie waist capris and a plain t-shirt. I need to be comfortable. I will buy a couple things for the cruise next year but I really have no need for anything super dressy. My co-worker wanted to send my story into "What Not to Wear". I don't think I'm that out of style!

Took a shorter walk than normal today. I have major indigestion from the Chinese food last night. Feeling better now.

Girls and I are going to have an American Girl Day today if I don't get called into work like yesterday. We're watching the Samantha movie and we're going to dress up the dolls and then take photos to send to my mother. She called late last night all upset so I think that will cheer her up to see the girls playing with the dolls that she gave them. We will also watch the Felicity movie and then the Kit movie. Ash is going on a sleepover tonight. 

Well, I need to get ready to start another load of laundry.

TTFN


----------



## trinaweena

Im feeling very discouraged. Ive run  everyday this week but one and  ive been on plan as far as eating but  when i weighed myself last night i was up to 158 from 156.  What the heck??  I slept in this morning and im having mixed feelings about that.  Onthe one hand i need the rest, on the other i feel lazy.  I dont know,  im feeling bummed and depressed. 

My style varies. Most days its comfty/geeky. Others its trendy/hipster.  I love sweatpants, and i can usually pull them off as adorable. Idk i love my style..


Work today till ten. I hope i i start feeling bettter


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

pjlla said:


> YIKES!  I haven't had a sunburn like that since college (although I definitely got too red last week).  Definitely 2nd degree burns from the sound of it.  Did you feel sick?  Sun poisoning is serious stuff!  Get well!
> 
> After a few bad sunscreen experiences we have learned to stick with Coppertone (oooohh... I guess that also answers that QOTD about brand names!!  Coppertone all the way!).
> 
> DD had a bad suncreen/chlorine reaction when we were in New Mexico a few years ago for a wedding (cheap sunscreen.... never again!).  It was the day of the wedding rehearsal and DD was a flowergirl and she looked like a lobster (mostly her face).  I coated her face with a combination of pain relief Neosporin and foundation make-up to relieve the stinging and make her look a little more normal.  Fortunately it worked pretty well and she looked 200% better the next day for the actual wedding!  Learned our lesson!!



I did use coppertone!! We use water babies because that's all DS10 can use because if his skin issues. I think we got a bad batch or something. I bought new stuff that 110 SPF so hopefully that will be ok. 
I think the sunburn itself is healing but now I have a horrible rash from the neosporin. DH has been a good doctor and washes and reapplies my meds 4 times a day, thankfully he's home this week!! 

Thursday QOTD: In honor of receiving my September issue of _InStyle_ magazine, describe your fashion style or "personality" in one word -- are you happy with it? It there another word you aspire to?

BORING!!!! That's my wardrobe! Jeans, T's, and yoga pants. 

I am not happy with it. I would like to look "polished" or "put together"


----------



## pjlla

Worfiedoodles said:


> Thursday QOTD: In honor of receiving my September issue of _InStyle_ magazine, describe your fashion style or "personality" in one word -- are you happy with it? It there another word you aspire to?



Well.... casual classic.  At home and running errands, and such I tend to stick with jeans/denim shorts, t-shirts, zipper hoodies, denim jackets.

For work.... cotton slacks.... usually a lower rise, slight bell bottom, and jerseys or a knit top of some sort.  Not fond of ironing so I skip things like button-down shirts and such.  I usually layer at school cause I never know what the room temp will be.... I love cardigans, zipper hoodies, and casual jackets (think denim jacket, but made with other fabrics.... prints, moleskin, corduroy).  I've definitely gotten more interested in looking "good" since I lost weight (instead of trying to look invisible, which I spent years doing).  I bought myself a bit more costume jewelry and a few scarves and I try to accessorize a bit more than I used to.

I currently own 6 true denim jackets (including a favorite Disney one that is waaay too big) and 15 other jackets.... mostly cut/styled like a typical denim jacket, but other fabrics.  I did have a few more, but I gave away a few of my favorites that had gotten too big.  Most of them were bought from the clearance rack, rummage sale, consignment store, or Goodwill.... but I love them all!

I'm not big into clothes.  As long as I have a few weeks worth of outfits without duplicating, plus a few dressier outfits for funerals and church events, I'm happy.  I actually got through 4+ years of substitute teaching with just the same 3-4 pairs of slacks.  I hated clothing shopping when I was bigger and refused to spend money on clothes if it wasn't absolutely necessary.  I practically had a "uniform" of a handful of outfits.... change up the scarve or Disney pin and I was good to go!  

I do not wear "exercise wear" in public unless I am truly heading to the gym.  I feel really dumpy and frumpy in workout wear.  I don't even own a pair of sweats that I wear around the house.... although I have been known to spend the day at home in yoga pants!  

GREAT question!!!!




trinaweena said:


> Im feeling very discouraged. Ive run  everyday this week but one and  ive been on plan as far as eating but  when i weighed myself last night i was up to 158 from 156.  What the heck??  I slept in this morning and im having mixed feelings about that.  Onthe one hand i need the rest, on the other i feel lazy.  I dont know,  im feeling bummed and depressed.
> 
> My style varies. Most days its comfty/geeky. Others its trendy/hipster.  I love sweatpants, and i can usually pull them off as adorable. Idk i love my style..
> 
> 
> Work today till ten. I hope i i start feeling bettter



I can SO relate to what you are feeling!  I have had a few weigh-ins like that!  I'm not sure exactly WHAT I can tell you except DON'T GIVE UP!  Even if your weight never dropped another ounce, you are better off now than where you were!  You are stronger and healthier!  

But I promise you.... the scale WILL move eventually.  It maybe hormones (I bloat up a LOT during ovulation time... think about where you might be in your cycle), salt (think about what you've eaten recently), muscle building (always a good thing!), or even some "intestinal" build-up (are you eating enough fiber??).    You don't need to answer any of that, but just think about it.

Are you TRULY weighing/measuring your portions?  If this trend continues, maybe that is something to look into.  





BernardandMissBianca said:


> I did use coppertone!! We use water babies because that's all DS10 can use because if his skin issues. I think we got a bad batch or something. I bought new stuff that 110 SPF so hopefully that will be ok.
> I think the sunburn itself is healing but now I have a horrible rash from the neosporin. DH has been a good doctor and washes and reapplies my meds 4 times a day, thankfully he's home this week!!
> 
> Thursday QOTD: In honor of receiving my September issue of _InStyle_ magazine, describe your fashion style or "personality" in one word -- are you happy with it? It there another word you aspire to?
> 
> BORING!!!! That's my wardrobe! Jeans, T's, and yoga pants.
> 
> I am not happy with it. I would like to look "polished" or "put together"



Glad DH is home to help play doctor with you!!  Sorry that Coppertone let you down!  

Next time you have a bit of time for "you", try pulling together an outfit from your closet, add a few accessories, take a photo of it and post it on your closet door.  Then, when you need a "together" outfit to wear out somewhere, you'll know what to grab!  If you start putting that outfit together and don't have all of the components you need, go shopping!!  I'm thinking of doing something like that for my closet to make work mornings go a bit easier.  If you have just a FEW really polished outfits ready to go, you may feel better about everything you own.  



****************

Happy Sunny Thursday friends!  What a beautiful day it is!  Wish I had something to do outside... but I cannot seem to talk anyone into taking a leisurely walk/hike with me. DD already did a spin class and a yoga class and some elliptical at the Y this morning and DS has soccer practice tonight.  DH is working, so I guess I'm on my own if I want to take a hike in the woods!    Wait.... does hanging laundry on the line count as an outdoor activity???

DH is taking DS to soccer tonight and our big family meal was at 1pm today, so I am "free" for the rest of the day, so I'm sitting here at my scrapbooking table in the hopes of actually accomplishing something!  I have a big pile of "nearly finished" pages from my vacation last week, so if I could get the journaling typed up and on the pages, I would be so happy!  

I'm avoiding the kitchen, as DD is making cookies for this weekend's high school swim team bake sale/car wash.  If you know me at all, you'll know that cookie dough is my kryptonite.... my crack.... my absolute BIGGEST temptation!  Love it, love it, love it, love it!!!!!!  So I'm staying OUT of the kitchen until the cookies are baked and the mess is cleaned up!  

I mentioned last night that I bought a few new books on weight loss/health yesterday.  The one I started last night is called "A Course in Weight Loss - 21 spiritual lessons for surrending your weight forever". Here is the paragraph that hooked me into buying it.... 

_"If your 'weighty thinking' does not change, then even if you lose weight, you'll retain an overwhelming subconscious urge to gain it back.  It's less important how quickly you lose weight, and more important how holistically you lose weight; you want your mind, your emotions, and your body to all ' lose weight'.  Weight that disappears from your body but not from your soul is simply recycling outward for a while, but is almost certain to return.  It's self-defeating, therefore, to struggle to drop excess weight unless you are also willing to drop the thought-forms that initially produced it and now hold it in place." _

How many of you can relate to that?  You've lost weight (maybe all of it, maybe just some of it) but can't seem to lose the "fat" image you have of yourself?  

I'll talk more about this book as I get into it more.

TTYL....................................P


----------



## Worfiedoodles

tigger813 said:


> Well, day turned out totally different than expected. We were watching Princess Diaries 2 and the phone rang. It was work. Two ladies had just come in wanting massages and mani/pedis. So I threw my clothes on, made 2 quick bowls of Velveeta Shells and cheese bowls and we got in the car. Luckily I had eaten early. SO I gave a deep tissue massage and a hot stone!  They both were very generous tippers so the day turned out profitable! Of course, now I want to go out to supper as now I'm wiped out. I have to take Ash to the library at 6:30 for teen game night.



Glad you had the chance for some extra income, that's never bad 



bellebookworm9 said:


> I would pick the weight loss. We went to Disney for two weeks last time, and I was ready to come home by the end. There is also no way my brother would last in Disney for a month-we'd be having hourly meltdowns after maybe a week! Also, I've got a vacation coming in less than two months!



You are just like my dh, he would consider a month at Disney torture  Glad your next vacation is so close! 



SettinSail said:


> My thoughts EXACTLY !!!    The vacation would be very very nice but being at goal weight for me is like a dream that I can never quite achieve on my own.  I'm working harder than ever to keep off the 25-27 pounds I've already lost w/o any forward progress



I absolutely think your landlord should add a deadbolt, at the very least 
I agree goal weight is definitely FantasyLand material for me. That is a great loss so far, I hope you are very proud! 

Maria


----------



## dvccruiser76

mikamah said:


> *Sue*- Welcome home.  How was your vacation?  Hope you all had a fun time.  I thought of you today.  We biked on the new rail trails, but I didn't like the gravel on the bike, but I'll try run/walking it soon.  We then stopped at Tapleyville Ice cream and they have my favorite Richardsons purple cow.   Very cute place.  Have you been yet?  I noticed the best thing on the menu is a hot fudge sundae for sharing.  A regular size sundae split in 2 bowls.  What a great idea.



Hi Kathy and everyone else  I think I may have misposted there  I'm still on vacation, I just snuck in to post from VA.

We'll be back Saturday, so I'll have some catching up to do here on Sunday. 

Hope everyone is having a nice week!


----------



## Worfiedoodles

SettinSail said:


> Just looked up Sunset Safari and Plum Petals - cute! I've never seen either of those! The patterns I have are probably retired by now, they switch them out so frequently. Like the Miller Bag but I could not find the Great Traveler on the website.  I have the duffel bag and I've seen it alot in airports.  Not sure if mine is large or XL?  But it is great!   You can get so much in there.  Got it from QVC!



These two are new Fall patterns. I got the name wrong, it's the Grand Traveler. Sounds like something I want to be  I love all the pockets and how so much stuff goes in the bags. 



my3princes said:


> Thank you Fairy Godmother.  We would love a trip to WDW.  We haven't been in over a year and we have no planned trip in the next few years. I miss my happy place.  Heck, tell me that I can have the trip in 2 months if I reach goal weight and I'll push myself to get there



Yes, if it were real, I would bust my bumm and get where I should be!  You do have that fabulous trip to Hawaii to look forward to, though 



tigger813 said:


> I also had 2 adult butterbeers with diet root beer. Only water the rest of the night. I did give two massages and walked twice so I may be ok! Hoping to walk with my neighbor in the morning!
> 
> Just saw the trailer for Daniel Radcliffe's new movie! Man, he looks so grown up but the movie is quite frightening looking!



Adult butterbeer? Please enlighten me! 



JacksLilWench said:


> So, you could give me the new wardrobe and perfect weight, and it wouldn't fit in three months.  I still can't wait to fit those new jeans though!



I resemble this remark. I'd like to think I would maintain, but there is a lot of value in doing the work and earning the loss. 



trinaweena said:


> I LOVE my disney dooney.  It's the white sketch one. When i first saw it online I knew it had to be mine.  I think I sent my boyfriend the link that day and he said "oh crap"  He got me the bag for my birthday and I got the wristlet for myself!
> 
> Never had a Cadbury Rose..I will have to have my friend from Scotland send me some!



Your Disney Dooney sounds so cute! The Cadbury Roses are so yummy! I'm rhapsodizing over them after 13 years 



pjlla said:


> I will say, I bought that book that a few of you were talking about a while back by that BL contestant that lost her family in an accident ("Working it out" by Abby Rike) and now I'm afraid to read it.  It is kind of silly, but I feel kind of afraid that if I read about her tragedy that it will bring it just "too close" for comfort and, of course, as any normal person would agree, the thought of losing my family is of course, my A#1 BIGGEST fear in life.  And I know I'll sob my way through it and I don't want to go to sleep sobbing.... so I'm gonna save it for another day.  I also bought a few other books about health and weight loss..... I'll start with one of those (splurged at the Borders going-out-of-business sale).



I get it. I haven't read the book either. It's just too scary to contemplate. 



bellebookworm9 said:


> *Maria*, I have the purple D&B Sketch cross body, and I love it! I’m thinking about buying the 40th anniversary wristlet when we go in October, but am on the fence. The prices are just crazy-I paid $155 for the cross body on ebay, and I am completely serious when I say that the purse is worth more than anything in it!



 You made me laugh out loud! Hey it's a valuable bag for sentimental reasons, too -- it's priceless! 



buzz5985 said:


> Hey everyone!!  Went to Blizzard Beach today for the first time.  It was shut down for some lightening storms, but only for about an hour.  Maybe it's just me - but I think some of the foreign visiters really need to re-evaluate their choices in bathing suits.  I am not normally shocked - but I was shocked at some!!!  LOL



Oh my...different cultures, different standards. But most people probably don't want to introduce their children to cultural diversity by seeing a  hammock at a Disney water park!  Hope you could laugh about it...



Worfiedoodles said:


> Thursday QOTD: In honor of receiving my September issue of _InStyle_ magazine, describe your fashion style or "personality" in one word -- are you happy with it? It there another word you aspire to?



*Evolving* -- and I aspire to *Polished*. I am trying to make a better effort, because I really do feel better about myself when I do. Waiting until I'm a certain weight to look presentable is not an option anymore. I felt kind of bad when I needed to buy a smaller swimsuit this summer because I bought a pricey Lands End last year -- but then I realized I felt comfortable and good in that suit, and I deserve to continue to feel that way. I need to look competent and like I care about me, because if I don't I can't expect people to think about me in that way. 



bellebookworm9 said:


> My style is "basic". I normally live in jeans, shorts, sweatshirts, and t-shirts, and sneakers or flipflops. Last year I did buy a couple of casual dresses that I wear occasionally, but one of them shows far too much cleavage for my liking-so I just plan to wear a tank top under it and a cardigan over it. My wardrobe for clinic this fall is really nice, so I'm pleased with that.



Glad to see you have a nice wardrobe for your clinic experience. I think at your age/occupation that is a pretty normal wardrobe 



dumbo_buddy said:


> QOTD: "frumpy" I know that's bad but I'm ok with it. I really don't like dressing up. I wear old tshirts and athletic shorts all summer. Especially this summer! In keep saying I will dress better once I have myself at a better weight. But now that I will have a newborn again that will have to wait. My first guy barged nonstop so I lived in old tshirts. Prob will do that again. Plus with nursing I will want to be as comfortable as possible til the girls get used to how much milk they need to produce



*Nancy* -- at the risk of repeating myself, you are not in your normal clothes right now -- and you won't be until BronxBaby is fully settled in every way -- so don't think of your style is Frumpy -- I would call it Expectant! 



tigger813 said:


> QOTD: Simple...I live in t-shirts and shorts during the summer. I don't dress up much and haven't bought much of a new wardrobe in terms of dressy clothes. For work I wear capri pull on pants and tie waist capris and a plain t-shirt. I need to be comfortable. I will buy a couple things for the cruise next year but I really have no need for anything super dressy. My co-worker wanted to send my story into "What Not to Wear". I don't think I'm that out of style!



Your wardrobe sounds very practical for your job and your life. Simple is not necessarily bad, Simple can be liberating! 

Maria


----------



## Worfiedoodles

trinaweena said:


> Im feeling very discouraged. Ive run  everyday this week but one and  ive been on plan as far as eating but  when i weighed myself last night i was up to 158 from 156.  What the heck??  I slept in this morning and im having mixed feelings about that.  Onthe one hand i need the rest, on the other i feel lazy.  I dont know,  im feeling bummed and depressed.
> 
> My style varies. Most days its comfty/geeky. Others its trendy/hipster.  I love sweatpants, and i can usually pull them off as adorable. Idk i love my style..



Unfortunately, the scale doesn't always reflect your effort when you want it to, but eventually you will see progress. You could also be losing inches instead of pounds. Don't get too discouraged, and keep doing what you are doing. Patience, Grasshopper. Good things come to those that wait! 



BernardandMissBianca said:


> Thursday QOTD: In honor of receiving my September issue of _InStyle_ magazine, describe your fashion style or "personality" in one word -- are you happy with it? It there another word you aspire to?
> 
> BORING!!!! That's my wardrobe! Jeans, T's, and yoga pants.
> 
> I am not happy with it. I would like to look "polished" or "put together"



I just saw your answer, I posted mine before I read yours! We can be Polished together, I just know it! We just have to take the time to shop our own closets and put outfits together. Maybe get a trendy accessory or two. 



pjlla said:


> Well.... casual classic.  At home and running errands, and such I tend to stick with jeans/denim shorts, t-shirts, zipper hoodies, denim jackets.
> 
> For work.... cotton slacks.... usually a lower rise, slight bell bottom, and jerseys or a knit top of some sort.  Not fond of ironing so I skip things like button-down shirts and such.  I usually layer at school cause I never know what the room temp will be.... I love cardigans, zipper hoodies, and casual jackets (think denim jacket, but made with other fabrics.... prints, moleskin, corduroy).  I've definitely gotten more interested in looking "good" since I lost weight (instead of trying to look invisible, which I spent years doing).  I bought myself a bit more costume jewelry and a few scarves and I try to accessorize a bit more than I used to.
> 
> I currently own 6 true denim jackets (including a favorite Disney one that is waaay too big) and 15 other jackets.... mostly cut/styled like a typical denim jacket, but other fabrics.  I did have a few more, but I gave away a few of my favorites that had gotten too big.  Most of them were bought from the clearance rack, rummage sale, consignment store, or Goodwill.... but I love them all!
> 
> _"If your 'weighty thinking' does not change, then even if you lose weight, you'll retain an overwhelming subconscious urge to gain it back.  It's less important how quickly you lose weight, and more important how holistically you lose weight; you want your mind, your emotions, and your body to all ' lose weight'.  Weight that disappears from your body but not from your soul is simply recycling outward for a while, but is almost certain to return.  It's self-defeating, therefore, to struggle to drop excess weight unless you are also willing to drop the thought-forms that initially produced it and now hold it in place." _
> 
> How many of you can relate to that?  You've lost weight (maybe all of it, maybe just some of it) but can't seem to lose the "fat" image you have of yourself?



*Pamela* you say you are not into clothes but you clearly have a sense of your own style, what looks good and what you enjoy wearing. And you have followed the advice the experts give -- have a few basics you can interchange and punch them up with accessories. I think casual classic sounds perfect for you! 

Please do keep us in mind as you read that book. I think I'm going to request it from the library, sounds good! 



dvccruiser76 said:


> Hi Kathy and everyone else  I think I may have misposted there  I'm still on vacation, I just snuck in to post from VA.
> 
> We'll be back Saturday, so I'll have some catching up to do here on Sunday.
> 
> Hope everyone is having a nice week!



Great to hear from you, *Sue!* Hope you are having a wonderful vacation! 

I'm off for a hair appt. in a bit, then dh is taking me to dinner (Mexican, I'm already planning on getting fajitas and not eating the tortillas), and I can relax and stop in for some final coaching thoughts before the Awesome *Lisah* takes us home to end the Challenge! 

Maria


----------



## tigger813

Maria-Adult Butterbeer is diet root beer and butterscotch schnapps on ice! If I can't be at WWoHP I'll just get my HP fix at home!

Tummy has been quite grumbly and bloated today. Haven't done much today. I just mixed some homemade taco seasoning since that's what Ash wants for supper. I bought the shells yesterday. Girls played with their American Girl dolls and we watched 3 of the AG movies. Gotta take Ash to her BFF's at 6:30 tonight and then I'm going to stop at CVS. Also have to make a stop at the library on our way out!

Guess I will start browning the meat for supper. We'll probably watch the patriots pre-season game tonight and I will get a package ready to sent to my mother. She has called me twice today all upset and also called me late last night. I talked to my brother as we are both beside ourselves as what to do next. My sister still isn't keeping us up to date, Frustrating not being there. I'm feeling more and more like I need to go down ASAP but just don't know when with soccer starting in less than two weeks and school in 3. Hoping work will pick up too!

TTFN


----------



## lisah0711

Good afternoon all!  

A big, BL thank you to our lovely and talented coach this week, *Maria!*  You are a fabulous coach!  



jennz said:


> Lisa and Rose!    It's been a while!  I got pretty (very) sick this summer and gained back my 25 pounds - leave it to me to GAIN when I'm sick!  All is good now except the poundage so I'm back.



*Jenn,* so sorry to hear that you were ill but so happy to hear that you are on the mend!    You lost it once, you can do it again.  It will be so nice chatting with you again!  



cclovesdis said:


> Healthy Habits Week 12
> 
> *For All 7 Days:*
> 
> 1. Eat 2 servngs of protein. (I'll let you decide what that means.)
> 2. *Take 1-2 minute(s) each night to write what was good about the day as related to your healthy journey*.
> 
> Mini-Challenge 1: Exercise for at least 20 min. at a time at least three times.
> Mini-Challenge 2: Eat/drink 2 servings of dairy in addition to the 2 protein servings on at least 3 days.
> 
> Feel free to ask any questions! Have a great week! I promise to you respond as soon as possible!



Thanks for being our HH coach, *CC!* 

I will add a little extra mini-challenge for everyone to come back and share what was good about each day as related to your health journey, if you want.  

*Gretchen,* that bug has been hanging around way too long.  Hope that you get to feeling like yourself again soon!  

*Janis,* glad that you are having a great time on vacation!    Thanks for sharing as we all love to live vicariously through our travellers!  

*Nancy,* hope that you are taking it easy and feeling good today!  



Worfiedoodles said:


> Thursday QOTD: In honor of receiving my September issue of _InStyle_ magazine, describe your fashion style or "personality" in one word -- are you happy with it? It there another word you aspire to?



Okay, I have to admit that the first word that came to mind thinking about my fashion style was "matronly."    Really, it's probably not that bad and I am shooting more for a classic kind of look.  



trinaweena said:


> Im feeling very discouraged. Ive run  everyday this week but one and  ive been on plan as far as eating but  when i weighed myself last night i was up to 158 from 156.  What the heck??  I slept in this morning and im having mixed feelings about that.  Onthe one hand i need the rest, on the other i feel lazy.  I dont know,  im feeling bummed and depressed.



Aww, sorry that you are feeling frustrated and down, *Trina*.    I find when I am running that my weight fluctuates quite a bit so don't be discouraged by those daily changes and keep your eye on the prize and the long term trend.  Easier said than done, I know.  



pjlla said:


> I mentioned last night that I bought a few new books on weight loss/health yesterday.  The one I started last night is called "A Course in Weight Loss - 21 spiritual lessons for surrending your weight forever". Here is the paragraph that hooked me into buying it....
> 
> _"If your 'weighty thinking' does not change, then even if you lose weight, you'll retain an overwhelming subconscious urge to gain it back.  It's less important how quickly you lose weight, and more important how holistically you lose weight; you want your mind, your emotions, and your body to all ' lose weight'.  Weight that disappears from your body but not from your soul is simply recycling outward for a while, but is almost certain to return.  It's self-defeating, therefore, to struggle to drop excess weight unless you are also willing to drop the thought-forms that initially produced it and now hold it in place." _
> 
> How many of you can relate to that?  You've lost weight (maybe all of it, maybe just some of it) but can't seem to lose the "fat" image you have of yourself?



Love this quote, *Pamela!*   A great reminder that a lasting change takes alot of thought and effort!  

I totally know that my mindset still needs work.  I cannot tell you how many times I will find myself thinking that I don't want to park some where because it isn't close enough.    Hello!  You are training and running half marathons and you are worried about walking around a parking lot for crying out loud?!?   Then I start laughing at myself for being so silly.    I think I am coming to realize that I am going to be fighting with my old self for the rest of my life and as long as my new self keeping winning I will be just fine.  

I will be your coach starting tomorrow.  I apologize in advance as I have company for a couple of days and may be a little light on replies at first.  I am on PST so I will try and post my QOTD the night before you east coast folks.  

Have a great day all!


----------



## lisah0711

Oops!  Missed a couple of replies already!  

*Buffy,* sorry about the sunburn!  

*Sue,* glad that you are having a great time on vacation!  

*Tracey,* hmmm, might have to look for butterscotch schnapps some time.  Sounds like a cooler weather drink.


----------



## my3princes

Worfiedoodles said:


> Thursday QOTD: In honor of receiving my September issue of _InStyle_ magazine, describe your fashion style or "personality" in one word -- are you happy with it? It there another word you aspire to?
> 
> Finished my last 3M for the week, now I can sleep in tomorrow!
> 
> Maria



My style has evolved over the years, I'm kind of a girly girl now.  I almost always wear purple be it the main focus or just an accent piece.  I wear business casual or suits for work and shorts or jeans on the weekends.  I've got a lot of tops and bottoms that can be interchanged to create different looks.  I started collecting neutrals and purple pieces a couple of years ago and have added prints that coordinate with purple.  That way when we travel I only need a couple pair of shoes, a pair or 2 of earrings (you'll never see me without them) and other accessories.  It really keeps things simple.  My makeup compliments the purples and you'll never catch me out of the house without at least my eyes done.  I am also usually in heels unless I'm in dressier flats or my croc cleos.  Sneakers are for exercise or yard work only.


----------



## bellebookworm9

Worfiedoodles said:


> You made me laugh out loud! Hey it's a valuable bag for sentimental reasons, too -- it's priceless!
> 
> Oh my...different cultures, different standards. But most people probably don't want to introduce their children to cultural diversity by seeing a  hammock at a Disney water park!  Hope you could laugh about it...
> 
> *Evolving* -- and I aspire to *Polished*. I am trying to make a better effort, because I really do feel better about myself when I do. Waiting until I'm a certain weight to look presentable is not an option anymore. I felt kind of bad when I needed to buy a smaller swimsuit this summer because I bought a pricey Lands End last year -- but then I realized I felt comfortable and good in that suit, and I deserve to continue to feel that way. I need to look competent and like I care about me, because if I don't I can't expect people to think about me in that way.
> 
> Glad to see you have a nice wardrobe for your clinic experience.



Glad I could bring some cheer to your day.  Your " hammock" made me laugh too-not one of the nicest images, but your description was fantastic! 

I like your way of thinking, that you can't wait until you are a certain weight to look presentable. I try to make myself look presentable all of the time, even if it's casual presentable-you will never find me in class wearing sweats or pajama bottoms! I got most of my clinic stuff on sale last winter at JCPenney and earlier this year at KMart, and I'm excited to wear nicer stuff, even if it's only for an hour and a half once a week.



lisah0711 said:


> *Gretchen,* that bug has been hanging around way too long.  Hope that you get to feeling like yourself again soon!



Thanks! I have been taking sudafed and it's helping. I didn't have an actual headache earlier, but my head felt like it was in a vice. Just a lot of pressure. 

I've eaten alright today, had cheese/crackers/ice cream for lunch (literally the only edible things in the house right now), and then a slice of white pizza, a cheese danish, and a Dr. Pepper for dinner. I'm done eating for tonight though. We need more food, since I am going to be here for another 5 days or so, but for that length of time, it's not worth it to buy a lot.

I just ran some errands, came out of the grocery store, put my keys on the seat, put the groceries in...and locked the keys in the car.  Called Mom who called AAA, and they came in about 20 minutes to let me in. I did that a few years ago, and the girl who came wasn't trained, used all the wrong tools, took forever to unlock it, and ended up _destroying_ almost all of the rubber/paint around the windows. This guy took literally about 5 seconds to let me in. 

I lounged all day, but was still productive: finished importing all the HP audiobooks, and now am transferring my iTunes library to the external drive. I'll feel much better once that's done! Hope everyone has a good weigh in tomorrow!


----------



## Worfiedoodles

tigger813 said:


> Maria-Adult Butterbeer is diet root beer and butterscotch schnapps on ice! If I can't be at WWoHP I'll just get my HP fix at home!



Hmmm. That sounds tasty! 



lisah0711 said:


> A big, BL thank you to our lovely and talented coach this week, *Maria!*  You are a fabulous coach!
> 
> Okay, I have to admit that the first word that came to mind thinking about my fashion style was "matronly."    Really, it's probably not that bad and I am shooting more for a classic kind of look.



Aw, shucks, you made me  There's no way you are matronly with your attitude! I think classic is good. 



my3princes said:


> My style has evolved over the years, I'm kind of a girly girl now.  I almost always wear purple be it the main focus or just an accent piece.  I wear business casual or suits for work and shorts or jeans on the weekends.  I've got a lot of tops and bottoms that can be interchanged to create different looks.  I started collecting neutrals and purple pieces a couple of years ago and have added prints that coordinate with purple.  That way when we travel I only need a couple pair of shoes, a pair or 2 of earrings (you'll never see me without them) and other accessories.  It really keeps things simple.  My makeup compliments the purples and you'll never catch me out of the house without at least my eyes done.  I am also usually in heels unless I'm in dressier flats or my croc cleos.  Sneakers are for exercise or yard work only.



*Deb* -- You have a great style! I have been trying hard to add in skirts and dresses, which I rarely wore before. I want to feel like a girl!  I agree about the sneakers, I need to add some more practical and stylish shoes into my wardrobe. 



bellebookworm9 said:


> Glad I could bring some cheer to your day.  Your " hammock" made me laugh too-not one of the nicest images, but your description was fantastic!
> 
> I like your way of thinking, that you can't wait until you are a certain weight to look presentable. I try to make myself look presentable all of the time, even if it's casual presentable-you will never find me in class wearing sweats or pajama bottoms! I got most of my clinic stuff on sale last winter at JCPenney and earlier this year at KMart, and I'm excited to wear nicer stuff, even if it's only for an hour and a half once a week.



I hope I don't offend anyone, but I totally don't get the wearing pajama pants in public.  I mean,  I see people walking their dogs in the morning, etc., and that I understand, but wearing them to shop or do errands seems...well, it's a different fashion sense than I was raised with. But remember, my mom was a teenager in the 50s and she taught me -- so I'm probably a throwback!  I wouldn't mind if I could wear pearls every day!

I also hope the swimsuit comment wasn't too "off", I was going for the laughs! 

Okay, we're coming up on my pre-bed reading time, so it's time for me to sign off as your coach and pass the baton to *Lisah*! You are the last leg of the relay, bring it on home! 

Maria


----------



## JacksLilWench

Worfiedoodles said:


> Thursday QOTD: In honor of receiving my September issue of _InStyle_ magazine, describe your fashion style or "personality" in one word -- are you happy with it? It there another word you aspire to?



My style?  The best word would be "Eagle-ized".  I used to work at American Eagle for three years, so a LOT of my wardrobe is from there.  It's not all jeans and t's though- I try to get the nicer pieces when they come out, mostly in the fall.  And I love the jewelry from there.  It always comes out in sets, so there's a necklace to match the earrings to match the rings to match the bracelets.  I love it!  I actually need to stop by there this weekend...and check out the new stuff!


----------



## buzz5985

<<I also hope the swimsuit comment wasn't too "off", I was going for the laughs!>>

Are you referring to the hammock at Blizzard Beach??  LOL  I didn't see any of those - but I did see an awful lot of people in bathing suits that didn't fit them properly.  

Where we are staying, we can use the JW Marriott and the Ritz Carlton.  So today we walked over to the pool at the JW Marriott.  It was very nice, very large, and not crowded at all.  Here are some pictures of the pool. http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.2046285994767.2119884.1172937946

Tonight we went to Shula's.  It was a great meal, impeccable service, perfect in every way.  We started with grilled shrimp, I had a 22 oz cowboy (more than half came home with me), DH 24 oz porterhouse (he finished it)  DS 14 oz Filet Mignon (he finished also). the three of us shared 2 twice baked potatoes, grilled asparagus with a balsamic demi-glaze.  And a chocolate lave cake for dessert.  

Tomorrow we leave for Vero Beach for the weekend.  Then on to Hilton Head.  Although we have missed the Disney magic at the Marriott - we have enjoyed our stay.  It's been a long time since we have been out on International Drive just looking around.  

The boys are discussing the steak and eggs they are going to eat at breakfast.  I told them to keep their fists off my food.  LOL

Janis


----------



## lisah0711

Good evening all or I guess good morning for some of you!  

First give yourself a big pat on the back -- you've made it the last week of the challenge!    Kudos to you for sticking it out all summer long!  

Please be sure and PM those weigh in numbers to donac tomorrow (or today)

Will quickly post the QOTD and will be back tomorrow for replies.

Tomorrow we are going to our local amusement and water park called Silverwood Theme Park.  Which leads me to the QOTD:

*QOTD Friday, August 19, 2011:What is your favorite amusement park that is NOT Disney?  Or do you have one?
*

Have a great evening all!


----------



## satorifound

QOTD Friday, August 19, 2011:What is your favorite amusement park that is NOT Disney? Or do you have one?

Mine is the Santa Cruz Beach Boardwalk.  Because that is where I grew up and everytime I go there it makes me feel like a kid again.


----------



## bellebookworm9

lisah0711 said:


> *QOTD Friday, August 19, 2011:What is your favorite amusement park that is NOT Disney?  Or do you have one?
> *



I've been to three other parks: Cedar Point, Martin's Fantasy Island (a local joint), and Darien Lake (which used to be a Six Flags). They all have their pros and cons; but I'm going to pick DL. Darien Lake has the best water park (though I've never been to the one at Cedar Point) and coasters that are overall more my style.

I am down 3 pounds this week!! And exactly at my ~5% "goal" loss on WW. It then said my daily points were going to increase to 41, but they are still at 35.  So I'm only 1.6 pounds away from my goal for this challenge of 15 pounds. I can do it!!  Then only another 57 to go.  My normal scale said I was only down 2.2, so I decided to compare it to the new scale I bought to use at school, and that one gave me the even 3.  I hope you all have an excellent and healthy day! (We are having a pizza party at school, and I'm going to be good. I may try the Dolly Parton rule of having only two bites of everything.)


----------



## donac

Biggest Loser Week 10 Results

Here we celebrate our progress and recognize our superstars.

Reminder:
-if anybody knows they will miss weighing in, just PM and let me know and youll be marked excused 

First some stats

MAINTAINERS:
(staying within 2 lbs of their maintain weight is successfully maintaining!)
# of Maintainers Reporting In & Successfully Maintaining:1
Congrats Rose & Mike

LOSERS:
weigh ins----------------------- 20
gains----------------------------5
maintains------------------------1
losses-------------------------- 14
New members--------------------0


Biggest Loser Summer Challenge Week 10!
This weeks group loss is 15.05 lbs
For the challenge this week's group has lost 64.8 pounds


Before the weekly superstar list comes the disclaimer. I am human and I make mistakes. If you have any questions please contact me. For your reference this is the magic percentage of weight lost formula - weight loss for the week divided by weight for last week times 100, that gives us the percentage. Now let me test that with my numbers for week 1, click, click, click goes the calculator. Yes, that agrees with the percentage on the magic spreadsheet. (btw if its been more than 1 week between weigh-ins, then the % loss is divided by the number of weeks, to keep everybody on the same basis)

Now let's get to the good stuff. Who were our superstars of the week? This time Ive done a TOP 10 LIST ! That criteria may change from week to week. Hey I'm in charge here and I get paid nothin' to do this so you better take what you can get! (and if theres something you want to know, just ask me!)

The WISH Biggest Loser Summer Challenge Week 10

#10- keenercam   .198%
#9-   momofdjc   .236%
#8-   jaelless   .341%
#7-   satorifound   .407
#6-  trinaweena   .520 % (welcome back)
#5-  mvliimmex    .531%
#4-  wickey's friend   .578% 
#3-  Worfiedoodles   .817%
#2-  JacksLilWench   1.206%

and now
The WISH Biggest Loser Summer Challenge 

Week 10 Biggest Loser is:
#1-lisah0711   1.247 %
Quote from Dare2Dream: How is your week going? Are you OP (on program)? Are you exercising? Drinking that water? You know what to do to make the magic happen. Get on the wagon. We are all here to help you on the journey. We can do this one day at a time. One bite at a time.

Have a happy and healthy day!


Congratulations pjstevens


What a great week you had. Keep up the good work. We have a very special clippie reserved for our weekly Biggest Loser. Wear it with pride this week! :

This is our weekly reigning Biggest Loser clippie. We have the large version



or use this
http://photopost.wdwinfo.com/data/500/31040weeklyBLsmall1.jpg
followed by 

or we have a medium version



or use this
http://photopost.wdwinfo.com/data/500/31040weeklyBLmed.jpg
followed by 

and we have a small version



or use
http://photopost.wdwinfo.com/data/500/31040weeklyBLsm.jpg
followed by 

Thanks to ohMom-Molli for these clippies. They were used for a previous BL but we can recycle. Don't they look great!


----------



## JacksLilWench

lisah0711 said:


> *QOTD Friday, August 19, 2011:What is your favorite amusement park that is NOT Disney?  Or do you have one?
> *
> 
> Have a great evening all!



Wait...there's other theme parks besides Disney?   Seriously, we don't go to other parks, it's just not the same.  We tried it after we went to Disneyland the first time and we just felt really let down by the theme park here in town.  So now we just go to Disney World WAY too often, haha!

************
On a side note, after weigh-in this morning...the last time I saw that number on the scale, I was headed in the opposite direction.  It feels so good to say that!!  I am really loving the way I feel after a good weigh-in and a good week.  I am really proud of myself for all the work I'm doing, and I can't wait to do even more!!

EDIT: I just realized something.  This is the last week of the challenge, and I am REALLY not into that at all.  When does the Fall Challenge start up?!


----------



## donac

Good Friday morning everyone. 

I am sorry that the results were so late this week.  I was going to do it Wed but was sidetracked by several things.  Someone at my church died this week.  He and his wife do a service at the local nursing home and I have been a member of one of their teams for the last 6 years.  He had knee replacement at the end of July and then ended up having lung problems.  The couple reminded me of my parents so it really hit hard.  I went to the wake last night.

I was doing some paperwork for ds2 to pay for his last year.  I faxed all the papers on Tuesday morning and yesterday morning I found out I was missing 1 paper.  After reading two different papers I can understand my mistake.  I was really upset with myself.  I have been thanked by banks for my efficiency when dealing with them.  I usuallly have all the papers in the order that they need them and they have been impressed.  That is why when I found out I made a mistake I was so angry with myself.

We went kayaking yesterday.  We were out for 2 hours and got a good workout.  There was not as much discussion from the guide but it was still fun. 

TOday is lawn mowing day and then tomorrow we get back to painting. 

Don't forget to send me your weight for today. 

QOTD  I don't do amusement parks except for DW.  I don't like roller coasters.  Since most amusement parks now deal with roller coasters I don't go and I am only 40 minutes from Great Adventure.  

BUT I do like Hurricane Harbor at Great Adventure (it is a separate park)  It is a pretty nice water park.  Not as nice as BB but it will do.

Have a happy and healthy day.


----------



## Worfiedoodles

lisah0711 said:


> *QOTD Friday, August 19, 2011:What is your favorite amusement park that is NOT Disney?  Or do you have one?
> *



This is a tough one, because we have loved different ones at different stages of our lives. Right now, my favorite is _Universal's Islands of Adventure._ It's pretty hard to top the Wizarding World of Harry Potter!

When ds was small, _Santa's Village _in NH was perfect! I could feel myself relaxing just driving there, and even the entry was magical 

Another big fav is _SeaWorld_ in Orlando. I consider it to be the perfect break from touring a traditional theme park, and an excellent "rest" day! 

Fantastic question!

And I can I say when I read our own *Lisah* was the biggest loser this week I literally yelled, "Woohoo!" and did a fist pump?!  Living proof that when you work hard, the results do come!

Maria


----------



## mikamah

Good morning Losers!!  

I can't believe it's the final week of the challenge but for me I'm excited because it's the beginnning of my vacation!!  I got cancelled today, so I'm going to get a run in and get my vacation shopping done while ds is at camp, so that will be nice.  

Thank you *Maria* for coaching.  Loved all your qotds, and everyone's answers.  

My style is definitely Casual.  I'm sitting in my casual running capris and tshirt, and after I shower it's denim capris, tshirt, and flipflops.  With wearing scrubs for work, I do not have many dress clothes.  A few classic black dresses in different sizes,  as well as a few skirts and blouses that I'll wear when I need to get dressed up for something, which is not very often.  

*Lisa*- Welcome coach!!  Thanks for coaching this final week.  It's so nice to still have such an active group finish off the challenge.  

*Jennz*- hello there!!  Glad you are feeling better and it's so nice to see you posting here.  

Time to get moving.  Have a fabulous friday!!!!


----------



## Rose&Mike

JacksLilWench said:


> EDIT: I just realized something.  This is the last week of the challenge, and I am REALLY not into that at all.  When does the Fall Challenge start up?!


I think you got a chance to look at the planning thread, but the fall challenge will start on September 9th. We will continue to chat here until then--we have coaches lined up for the off weeks. 

Janis (Buzz5985) will be the hostess for the new challenge! And Sue will be our weight keeper (her onscreen name is slipping my mind right now). 

*Lisah*--Woohoo! Congrats on being the BL this week--those HH pay off!

Thank you to *Maria* for coaching last week and to *Lisa* for coaching this week.


----------



## lisah0711

Good morning all!  

I have a chance to hop on the computer before everyone starts waking up and we have to rotate showering with a bunch of boys who think that should be an option.  



lisah0711 said:


> Tomorrow we are going to our local amusement and water park called Silverwood Theme Park.  Which leads me to the QOTD:
> 
> *QOTD Friday, August 19, 2011:What is your favorite amusement park that is NOT Disney?  Or do you have one?
> *



I have a tendency to forget to answer my own QOTD.    Our local amusement park is a very nice little park, especially when you consider they are closed 5 months out of the year.  I'm sure we will love Universal with Harry Potter when we get over there.  



satorifound said:


> QOTD Friday, August 19, 2011:What is your favorite amusement park that is NOT Disney? Or do you have one?
> 
> Mine is the Santa Cruz Beach Boardwalk.  Because that is where I grew up and everytime I go there it makes me feel like a kid again.



Ooo, I grew up on California beaches, too, and really miss the ocean.  



bellebookworm9 said:


> I am down 3 pounds this week!! And exactly at my ~5% "goal" loss on WW. It then said my daily points were going to increase to 41, but they are still at 35.  So I'm only 1.6 pounds away from my goal for this challenge of 15 pounds. I can do it!!  Then only another 57 to go.  My normal scale said I was only down 2.2, so I decided to compare it to the new scale I bought to use at school, and that one gave me the even 3.  I hope you all have an excellent and healthy day! (We are having a pizza party at school, and I'm going to be good. I may try the Dolly Parton rule of having only two bites of everything.)



Woo hoo on being down three pounds and hitting your 5% goal at WW!    I bet that you will hit your goal for the challenge.  Then set up a couple more smaller goals and that big one will be here before you know it!    Great job!



donac said:


> Biggest Loser Week 10 ResultsThe WISH Biggest Loser Summer Challenge Week 10
> 
> #10- keenercam   .198%
> #9-   momofdjc   .236%
> #8-   jaelless   .341%
> #7-   satorifound   .407
> #6-  trinaweena   .520 % (welcome back)
> #5-  mvliimmex    .531%
> #4-  wickey's friend   .578%
> #3-  Worfiedoodles   .817%
> #2-  JacksLilWench   1.206%
> 
> and now
> The WISH Biggest Loser Summer Challenge
> 
> Week 10 Biggest Loser is:
> #1-lisah0711   1.247 %!



Congratulations to all our superstars and I did a big "hallelujah!" when I saw my name on the top of the list.  Excuse me while I celebrate.     I think this is only the second time I've been the BL ever!  

I was a maintain today but I'm hoping for a lot of inspiration for you folks and a good number to finish out the challenge this week.  



JacksLilWench said:


> On a side note, after weigh-in this morning...the last time I saw that number on the scale, I was headed in the opposite direction.  It feels so good to say that!!  I am really loving the way I feel after a good weigh-in and a good week.  I am really proud of myself for all the work I'm doing, and I can't wait to do even more!!
> 
> EDIT: I just realized something.  This is the last week of the challenge, and I am REALLY not into that at all.  When does the Fall Challenge start up?!



Congratulations on seeing a new number on the scale!  

The Fall Challenge officially starts on September 9th but there will still be lots of things going on here for awhile.  This is the last week of the challenge but we stay on this thread while we wait for the final week's results to be posted as well as the overall results.  Then we congratulate everyone and chat a bit more before migrating over the new thread.  Our lovely hostesses will explain more about that later.  So stay tuned 'cause there's lots of fun stuff to come! 

Sorry to hear about your friend, *Dona.* 



Worfiedoodles said:


> And I can I say when I read our own *Lisah* was the biggest loser this week I literally yelled, "Woohoo!" and did a fist pump?!  Living proof that when you work hard, the results do come!



Aww, thanks, Maria.    I was pretty excited myself when I saw the results.  



mikamah said:


> Good morning Losers!!
> 
> I can't believe it's the final week of the challenge but for me I'm excited because it's the beginnning of my vacation!!  I got cancelled today, so I'm going to get a run in and get my vacation shopping done while ds is at camp, so that will be nice.
> 
> Thank you *Maria* for coaching.  Loved all your qotds, and everyone's answers.



Have a wonderful time on your vacation, *Kathy*!    We will miss you!  



Rose&Mike said:


> I think you got a chance to look at the planning thread, but the fall challenge will start on September 9th. We will continue to chat here until then--we have coaches lined up for the off weeks.
> 
> Janis (Buzz5985) will be the hostess for the new challenge! And Sue will be our weight keeper (her onscreen name is slipping my mind right now).
> 
> *Lisah*--Woohoo! Congrats on being the BL this week--those HH pay off!
> 
> Thank you to *Maria* for coaching last week and to *Lisa* for coaching this week.



Thanks, Rose!    Yes, I have to say that CC's planning challenges for HH really did help me to lay things out and make some short term and interim goals right up through my half marathon next month.  So thank you, CC!  

Hope that everyone has a wonderful, OP Friday.  Don't forget to PM those numbers to donac today.  

It may be late before I am back again so I apologize for being a bit MIA today.


----------



## trinaweena

Im really hoping this bad mood rut im in has to do with work and that i will feel so much better. I still lcant shake this bummed  out feeling.  I was back down to 156 this morning, but imnstill not where i want to be. I know its a journy and im not giving up but im just sad and its not just this. Ive been having awful runs lately, i cant seem  to run more than 5 minutes without stopping.

I have to head off to work now last shift before vacation. Im not even that excited for vacation because mim not doing anything at all.


----------



## Rose&Mike

trinaweena said:


> Im really hoping this bad mood rut im in has to do with work and that i will feel so much better. I still lcant shake this bummed  out feeling.  I was back down to 156 this morning, but imnstill not where i want to be. I know its a journy and im not giving up but im just sad and its not just this. Ive been having awful runs lately, i cant seem  to run more than 5 minutes without stopping.
> 
> I have to head off to work now last shift before vacation. Im not even that excited for vacation because mim not doing anything at all.


I'm sorry you are in a rut. Hang in there. While ruts are no fun, they are unfortunately sometimes part of life. The big thing is to just keep moving forward. If you are really struggling with your runs, maybe try some shorter intervals--run 3 walk 30 sec, even run 2 walk 1. Are you taking rest days? Hang in there and I hope you are able to enjoy your vacation time.

Dona--I'm sorry about your friend.

Kathy--woohoo for vacation!

Lisa--enjoy your weekend with your friends!

Shawn--did you ever figure out what kind of bug was in your house?

*****
So I have been thinking about Maria's QOTD about what is your style? I feel like this spring I was starting to develop a style--kind of my own thing. And I was feeling pretty good about how I was dressing and was starting to get excited about clothes again. Then life kind of intruded and things got a little crazy/stressful here and I just stopped caring again. Which is not good. I have purposely avoided wearing some of my new clothes just cause I didn't care enough to even iron. I have cut way back on wearing makeup, really just fallen back into a frumpy mode. Not good. What's next--not caring about my food/weight? Anyhow, great question Maria! It forced me to re-evaluate where I'm at and realize I'm going down a slippery slope here and I need to get back on track! The stress isn't gone yet, unfortunately, but I can at least work harder to feel good about myself. I have worked too hard to be frumpy!


----------



## jaelless

lisah0711 said:


> *QOTD Friday, August 19, 2011:What is your favorite amusement park that is NOT Disney?  Or do you have one?
> *
> 
> Have a great evening all!



I like going to Silver Dollar City in Branson, MO.  It is really pretty there and like stepping back in time with the old buildings. We just went this past spring and my teenage son got to be in the skit where they forced him to be love interest for one of the actresses. He was so embarrassed and I got it all on video to tease him with forever.


----------



## pjlla

Worfiedoodles said:


> *Pamela* you say you are not into clothes but you clearly have a sense of your own style, what looks good and what you enjoy wearing. And you have followed the advice the experts give -- have a few basics you can interchange and punch them up with accessories. I think casual classic sounds perfect for you!
> 
> Thanks for the nice comments.  I am trying to care more about how I look/dress, but I'm just not that "into" clothes!  I'd rather spend my money on scrapping supplies and stuff for the house.
> 
> Please do keep us in mind as you read that book. I think I'm going to request it from the library, sounds good!
> 
> 
> I did read a bit last night, but didn't get very far.  The kids turned on "The Princess and the Frog" and I fell asleep watching it.  I'll let you know how it is as I go along.
> 
> I'm off for a hair appt. in a bit, then dh is taking me to dinner (Mexican, I'm already planning on getting fajitas and not eating the tortillas), and I can relax and stop in for some final coaching thoughts before the Awesome *Lisah* takes us home to end the Challenge!
> 
> Maria



Hope the Mexican was good.  I LOVE mexican, but we never go out for it.... in fact, we rarely go out to eat at all any more.  Too much $$ and too difficult when you are dealing with food allergies (DS), low carb eating (DH) and WW (me).  If we do go out as a family we tend to end up at Olive Garden..... not my choice, but the rest of the family really likes it.



lisah0711 said:


> Love this quote, *Pamela!*   A great reminder that a lasting change takes alot of thought and effort!
> 
> I totally know that my mindset still needs work.  I cannot tell you how many times I will find myself thinking that I don't want to park some where because it isn't close enough.    Hello!  You are training and running half marathons and you are worried about walking around a parking lot for crying out loud?!?   Then I start laughing at myself for being so silly.    I think I am coming to realize that I am going to be fighting with my old self for the rest of my life and as long as my new self keeping winning I will be just fine.
> 
> 
> I know that at WW they've always had a "mental/attitude" component that gets discussed at meetings, but I've never really tried too hard to work on that.... but a friend made a mention to me lately....."You've lost the weight....now when are you going to lose the 'fat" mentality?".  It really hit home that I still talk/act as if I were overweight (hating the way I look, etc).  So obviously I need to work on this!
> 
> I will be your coach starting tomorrow.  I apologize in advance as I have company for a couple of days and may be a little light on replies at first.  I am on PST so I will try and post my QOTD the night before you east coast folks.
> 
> Have a great day all!



Looking forward to your week!



my3princes said:


> My style has evolved over the years, I'm kind of a girly girl now.  I almost always wear purple be it the main focus or just an accent piece.  I wear business casual or suits for work and shorts or jeans on the weekends.  I've got a lot of tops and bottoms that can be interchanged to create different looks.  I started collecting neutrals and purple pieces a couple of years ago and have added prints that coordinate with purple.  That way when we travel I only need a couple pair of shoes, a pair or 2 of earrings (you'll never see me without them) and other accessories.  It really keeps things simple.  My makeup compliments the purples and you'll never catch me out of the house without at least my eyes done.  I am also usually in heels unless I'm in dressier flats or my croc cleos.  Sneakers are for exercise or yard work only.



I didn't even have to look at the Username.... as soon as I saw PURPLE I knew it was you!!  




buzz5985 said:


> <<I also hope the swimsuit comment wasn't too "off", I was going for the laughs!>>
> 
> Are you referring to the hammock at Blizzard Beach??  LOL  I didn't see any of those - but I did see an awful lot of people in bathing suits that didn't fit them properly.
> 
> 
> "Banana hammocks" are slang for skimpy Speedos that men (especially European men) tend to wear..... a bit too revealing for most of us!
> 
> Janis





lisah0711 said:


> Good evening all or I guess good morning for some of you!
> 
> First give yourself a big pat on the back -- you've made it the last week of the challenge!    Kudos to you for sticking it out all summer long!
> 
> Please be sure and PM those weigh in numbers to donac tomorrow (or today)
> 
> Will quickly post the QOTD and will be back tomorrow for replies.
> 
> Tomorrow we are going to our local amusement and water park called Silverwood Theme Park.  Which leads me to the QOTD:
> 
> *QOTD Friday, August 19, 2011:What is your favorite amusement park that is NOT Disney?  Or do you have one?
> *
> 
> Have a great evening all!



I haven't been to many others.  It usually seems like such a waste of money to go to Six Flags and such.  I'd rather save my money for Disney.  But I have been to Busch Gardens (Tampa) and Sea World and really like them both. BG has great coasters and SeaWorld has great animals!

  I'd love to hit Busch Gardens Virginia, but it never seems to be in the works.  



JacksLilWench said:


> Wait...there's other theme parks besides Disney?   Seriously, we don't go to other parks, it's just not the same.  We tried it after we went to Disneyland the first time and we just felt really let down by the theme park here in town.  So now we just go to Disney World WAY too often, haha!
> 
> ************
> On a side note, after weigh-in this morning...the last time I saw that number on the scale, I was headed in the opposite direction.  It feels so good to say that!!  I am really loving the way I feel after a good weigh-in and a good week.  I am really proud of myself for all the work I'm doing, and I can't wait to do even more!!
> 
> EDIT: I just realized something.  This is the last week of the challenge, and I am REALLY not into that at all.  When does the Fall Challenge start up?!



Nice job with the scale! 



donac said:


> Good Friday morning everyone.
> 
> I am sorry that the results were so late this week.  I was going to do it Wed but was sidetracked by several things.  Someone at my church died this week.  He and his wife do a service at the local nursing home and I have been a member of one of their teams for the last 6 years.  He had knee replacement at the end of July and then ended up having lung problems.  The couple reminded me of my parents so it really hit hard.  I went to the wake last night.
> 
> I was doing some paperwork for ds2 to pay for his last year.  I faxed all the papers on Tuesday morning and yesterday morning I found out I was missing 1 paper.  After reading two different papers I can understand my mistake.  I was really upset with myself.  I have been thanked by banks for my efficiency when dealing with them.  I usuallly have all the papers in the order that they need them and they have been impressed.  That is why when I found out I made a mistake I was so angry with myself.
> 
> We went kayaking yesterday.  We were out for 2 hours and got a good workout.  There was not as much discussion from the guide but it was still fun.
> 
> TOday is lawn mowing day and then tomorrow we get back to painting.
> 
> Don't forget to send me your weight for today.
> 
> QOTD  I don't do amusement parks except for DW.  I don't like roller coasters.  Since most amusement parks now deal with roller coasters I don't go and I am only 40 minutes from Great Adventure.
> 
> BUT I do like Hurricane Harbor at Great Adventure (it is a separate park)  It is a pretty nice water park.  Not as nice as BB but it will do.
> 
> Have a happy and healthy day.




Sorry about the loss of a friend.

Don't beat yourself up too badly about the paperwork.  Stuff like that happens, even to super-organized folks like you!  As long as it didn't end up costing you money  or something, don't worry about it!



mikamah said:


> Good morning Losers!!
> 
> I can't believe it's the final week of the challenge but for me I'm excited because it's the beginnning of my vacation!!  I got cancelled today, so I'm going to get a run in and get my vacation shopping done while ds is at camp, so that will be nice.
> 
> Thank you *Maria* for coaching.  Loved all your qotds, and everyone's answers.
> 
> My style is definitely Casual.  I'm sitting in my casual running capris and tshirt, and after I shower it's denim capris, tshirt, and flipflops.  With wearing scrubs for work, I do not have many dress clothes.  A few classic black dresses in different sizes,  as well as a few skirts and blouses that I'll wear when I need to get dressed up for something, which is not very often.
> 
> *Lisa*- Welcome coach!!  Thanks for coaching this final week.  It's so nice to still have such an active group finish off the challenge.
> 
> *Jennz*- hello there!!  Glad you are feeling better and it's so nice to see you posting here.
> 
> Time to get moving.  Have a fabulous friday!!!!



Enjoy your vacation time!  We'll miss you.


*************

Happy Friday morning friends!  I've literally got one minute to say hello before I have to run and get DD at the Y.  Scale did NOT show the drop I expected it to today after literally 4 full days of eating below points and not eating ANYTHING that resembled a carbohydrate (except some fruit), but I will carry on... things will get better, I"m sure.  I'm so far above my maintenance zone that I actually feel  HUGE, but I keep reminding myself that I probably don't look huge and I need to get over this feeling and just keep plugging along.  

Gotta run.......................P


----------



## jaelless

Rose&Mike said:


> I think you got a chance to look at the planning thread, but the fall challenge will start on September 9th. We will continue to chat here until then--we have coaches lined up for the off weeks.
> 
> Janis (Buzz5985) will be the hostess for the new challenge! And Sue will be our weight keeper (her onscreen name is slipping my mind right now).
> 
> *Lisah*--Woohoo! Congrats on being the BL this week--those HH pay off!
> 
> Thank you to *Maria* for coaching last week and to *Lisa* for coaching this week.



I was curious about Fall challenge. Is it going to still be everybody all together or will there be teams? So far I am really enjoying participating and am looking forward to the next challenge.


----------



## glss1/2fll

QOTD: There is a small park nearby but it is geared for single digit age people. Otherwise we've just been to Sea World and Universal. SW was so long ago I don't really remember it, but U is fun. We liked WWoHP.

Had an okay weigh in. About what I expected (unfortunately!). One can always hope for a miracle! Where's that fairy godmother? Today will be better and so will the rest of my week. No more peanut M&Ms!!!! Don't know what happened to my trick of chocolate milk instead of chocolate, but I must pull it out of my sleeve again.

I've got to get busy with some painting of the bathroom cabinet. Primer and 2 coats are on but it will probably take 2 more before it looks nice. If I do 1 now I can get another on later this afternoon and hopefully be finished!

Have a super weekend.


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

pjlla said:


> Glad DH is home to help play doctor with you!!  Sorry that Coppertone let you down!
> 
> Next time you have a bit of time for "you", try pulling together an outfit from your closet, add a few accessories, take a photo of it and post it on your closet door.  Then, when you need a "together" outfit to wear out somewhere, you'll know what to grab!  If you start putting that outfit together and don't have all of the components you need, go shopping!!  I'm thinking of doing something like that for my closet to make work mornings go a bit easier.  If you have just a FEW really polished outfits ready to go, you may feel better about everything you own.



My problem is that I don't have very many nice clothes. Like literally I have 4 pieces that actually hang in the closet, 99.9% of my wardrobe is yoga pants, jeans, and T's. I used to have nice winter sweaters but as I have gotten bigger, they just don't look as cute. I'll have to see what I can dig out and take a pic of when my back is better. But they look way better on the hanger then they do on me. 
I tend to lean towards waiting for nicer clothes when I've lost weight. Besides I swear the fashion industry has decided that if you wear a size 16, you're like 5'7", which as you know I am not! I hate shopping at this size, it's very frustrating.



Worfiedoodles said:


> I just saw your answer, I posted mine before I read yours! We can be Polished together, I just know it! We just have to take the time to shop our own closets and put outfits together. Maybe get a trendy accessory or two.



OK Maria, we will learn to be polished together!!!! Now that all the kids are in school all day, I can take the time to really shop and not rush through the store. 



JacksLilWench said:


> My style?  The best word would be "Eagle-ized".  I used to work at American Eagle for three years, so a LOT of my wardrobe is from there.  It's not all jeans and t's though- I try to get the nicer pieces when they come out, mostly in the fall.  And I love the jewelry from there.  It always comes out in sets, so there's a necklace to match the earrings to match the rings to match the bracelets.  I love it!  I actually need to stop by there this weekend...and check out the new stuff!



OH I would love to shop at AE!!! DH and DS15 both shop there and I love the womens clothing but sadly they do not have my size. 


*QOTD Friday, August 19, 2011:What is your favorite amusement park that is NOT Disney?  Or do you have one?
*

Don't have one!! I am not a big fan of amusement parks at all. I guess I have that false sense of security that Disney takes better care of their rides then say 6 flags. When I was about 15 we were at the local carnival riding the ring of fire, the coaster that swings back and forth on a ring until it goes all the way over. Well the first time we got all the way around the ride broke upside down and I almost fell out of the harness, thankfully my friend next to me was able to hold me until the fire trucks came and got us down. Not a great experience!! 
I guess if I had to pick a place it would be Wildwood boardwalk in Wildwood, NJ. But I don't ride the rides, I just play the games.


----------



## Disneywedding2010

Hi everyone!!

Wow, its been over 2 weeks since I made a post.

Well, let's see we went to FL and got the house situated. The power was turned on while we were there. Monday, I need to get hold of the water company and get that turned on. We got home Wednesday night and its been chaotic here since we got back so I completely forgot to take care of it. I posted pics of the house on my FB via my Blackberry while we were there. 

Best friend has a new boyfriend (met him for the first time a week before we left). I've been so preoccupied with everything going on that I've not really paid much attention to it. She only knew him six days, went on a date with him, and now they are exclusive. I feel like I'm being replaced now by this guy and I've not even left yet. She says were going to hang out and do things together before I leave but honestly I'll believe it when I see it. 

I see our friendship drifting apart and its going to drift even further when I'm over a thousand miles away. She says she'll come visit me in FL for her vacation time but again I have my doubts. She wants to come stay with me and then spend her vacation time at Disney. I don't have a problem with that but if I'm working for Disney I don't want to be spending my vacation time there  and that's what she's thinking right now. She thinks we're going to coordinate to have vacation at the same time & spend it at Disney. UMMMMM, yeah that's not going to happen. 

I just see things changing soon and I don't think she realizes it. 

Other then that nothing much more to report. I need to start organizing stuff and getting everything situated for the move. Alan went and picked up our new bedroom set yesterday. He was up til 4am this morning (which means I had to be up) putting our new bed together. 

We have 30 some days til we are back at Disney. The Magical Express tags came while we were on this trip . I found that funny. 

Okay, I'm off to go grab some lunch and get our bedroom back into some type of order. Alan still needs to put my bigger dresser in there.


----------



## JacksLilWench

BernardandMissBianca said:


> OH I would love to shop at AE!!! DH and DS15 both shop there and I love the womens clothing but sadly they do not have my size.



Did you know AE does online ordering in extended sizes?  The women's jeans go up to size 18, and the tops go up to XXL.  Not that you would need to go that high for too long anyway   What I used to suggest to people was to order just a plain white t-shirt in the 2X and a pair of sale jeans (they routinely have jeans for around $20 on the clearance rounder) in a size 18 and see how they fit.  I would start with the Favorite Boyfriend jean- it's not as fitted as the other styles.  When you order from the store, it's shipped right to your house for *free*.  And if it doesn't fit, you can just return it to the store   HTH in some way!


----------



## tigger813

QOTD: There are 2 within 2 hours of us. We have a Six Flags in the Springfield area. Brian and Ash went a few years ago. Next Wednesday, weather permitting, we will go to Canobie Lake in Salem, NH. Haven't been in a few years but we have a free pass so we thought we'd use it.

Been a long day of shopping with Izzie. She was pretty well behaved and we got most everything we needed. I still need to take Ash out shopping for shoes and some clothes. 

Had to put the ac on when we got home as the humidity is still high.

TTFn


----------



## dumbo_buddy

Wait wait wait we have a new coach and already she's blaspheming? A park other than Disney??  

I've never been to any of the other parks in Florida but I'm pretty sure that I would like the universal parks! I haven't been to six flags in a long time but I loved going there as a kid!

I am supposed to get my laptop back tomorrow and I promise to be a better member of this group! 

Rose- I'd hardly call you frumpy with that sexy dress yOu wore at Disney a few months ago! Vavoom!! 

Once the baby comes and things settle with the nursing and stuff I'm going to try Harder to look good. I have found that making mySelf wear the nicer and better fitting clothes makes me rethink overeating. Like, ok nance these jeans fit now but they won't with five more pounds on those love handles so watch it!

I feel so much better today than the last few daYs! I think maybe it was a little dehydration? Was able to do a little walk so that was nice


----------



## Rose&Mike

dumbo_buddy said:


> Wait wait wait we have a new coach and already she's blaspheming? A park other than Disney??
> 
> I've never been to any of the other parks in Florida but I'm pretty sure that I would like the universal parks! I haven't been to six flags in a long time but I loved going there as a kid!
> 
> I am supposed to get my laptop back tomorrow and I promise to be a better member of this group!
> 
> Rose- I'd hardly call you frumpy with that sexy dress yOu wore at Disney a few months ago! Vavoom!!
> 
> Once the baby comes and things settle with the nursing and stuff I'm going to try Harder to look good. I have found that making mySelf wear the nicer and better fitting clothes makes me rethink overeating. Like, ok nance these jeans fit now but they won't with five more pounds on those love handles so watch it!
> 
> I feel so much better today than the last few daYs! I think maybe it was a little dehydration? Was able to do a little walk so that was nice


 thanks--but that's the best I have looked all summer! It's been downhill from there. I am working on getting it back. I am determined to go to strength twice a week until wine and dine--think how fabulous my arms are going to look in that dress in October.
Oh--did you know that's a skirt sports dress? Who says workout clothes can't look good.  I think someone who does the website is preggars because I've gotten a couple of emails that had pictures of a pregnant person in a running skirt.

I'm glad you are feeling better.


----------



## SettinSail

Worfiedoodles said:


> Thursday QOTD: In honor of receiving my September issue of _InStyle_ magazine, describe your fashion style or "personality" in one word -- are you happy with it? It there another word you aspire to?



I'm "dressy casual" unless I'm inside my house  When you get to my age you just look REALLY bad dressed in shorts/T shirts in public!!  I don't leave the house w/o makeup, hair done and jewelry either.  I do get the comment alot "Wow, you're really dolled up" (maybe if I saw a friend at 6 am shopping at Target or somewhere).  It used to bother me but I came up with the perfect come back --"We can't all be naturally beautiful like you sweetie"  You have to add a dripping sweet Southern accent to carry this off



lisah0711 said:


> *QOTD Friday, August 19, 2011:What is your favorite amusement park that is NOT Disney?  Or do you have one?
> *



We like Universal.

Can't believe it's the last week in the challenge.  I am slightly panicky that I will be UP overall but if I work really hard this week I can maybe be back at my starting weight (SIGH)

I'm going to write off this Summer and do much better ths Fall

So far, no visit from the exterminator

Kathy, have a great vacation

Pamela, DS put a HUGE roll of cookie dough in my grocery cart the other day as a joke.  When I saw it, I had the same reaction as if I'd seen a giant roach  I made him go put it back quickly!

Trina, don't sweat a couple pounds.  Women fluctuate from day to day due to hormones, water retention, etc.  Think about the big picture

Have a great weekend everyone


----------



## my3princes

lisah0711 said:


> Good evening all or I guess good morning for some of you!
> 
> First give yourself a big pat on the back -- you've made it the last week of the challenge!    Kudos to you for sticking it out all summer long!
> 
> Please be sure and PM those weigh in numbers to donac tomorrow (or today)
> 
> Will quickly post the QOTD and will be back tomorrow for replies.
> 
> Tomorrow we are going to our local amusement and water park called Silverwood Theme Park.  Which leads me to the QOTD:
> 
> *QOTD Friday, August 19, 2011:What is your favorite amusement park that is NOT Disney?  Or do you have one?
> *
> 
> Have a great evening all!



QOTD:  My family are amusement park junkies.  We've been to Santa's Village, The Great Escape, Storyland, Santa's Land, The North Pole, NY, Six Flags New Jersey, Six Flags New England, Hershey Park, Busch Gardens Virginia, Busch Gardens Florida, Sea World, Canobie Lake Park, Sea World, FL and Universal Studios.  None come close to measuring up to Disney, they just don't.  I guess Universal would be our second favorite for now.  Eventually we would like to go to Cedar Point for the roller coasters.


----------



## bellebookworm9

donac said:


> Biggest Loser Week 10 ResultsWeek 10 Biggest Loser is:
> #1-lisah0711   1.247 %



Congrats everybody, especially Lisa!



BernardandMissBianca said:


> Besides I swear the fashion industry has decided that if you wear a size 16, you're like 5'7", which as you know I am not! I hate shopping at this size, it's very frustrating.



I can kind of relate to this. I am about 5'6", and a size 16/18. I don't like "average" length jeans because they tend to drag past my shoes, so I almost always get "petite", but I have one pair that's just a teensy bit too short, so those look silly too! 



lisah0711 said:


> Woo hoo on being down three pounds and hitting your 5% goal at WW!    I bet that you will hit your goal for the challenge.  Then set up a couple more smaller goals and that big one will be here before you know it!    Great job!



Thanks! My next goal is 10%, and that will put me at 199.8, approximately. From there, I want to go to 175, which I was pretty successfully maintaining for years before college, though still a little heavy. I always knew I was kind of chubby back then, but I was looking at graduation pictures from then and I didn't look nearly as bad as I thought at the time. Then I will go for 150, my goal!  

*Pamela and anyone else having trouble with the "fat" mentality*, in Order of the Phoenix, there is a quote that I find extremely powerful. "Thoughts could leave deeper scarring than almost anything else..." I think that applies to a lot of us in this situation; the "scars" from being overweight are something we will have to deal with probably forever, but I believe we can eventually overcome them!

*********************
Today was bad with eating. The party didn't go *too* badly, but I killed it by eating *three* bowls of Frosted Flakes for dinner.  I got to the party before the pizza, so was munching on some other things first. I had a little bit of banana pepper & cheese dip (just the cheese part, so not too spicy), a chocolate chip cookie, a sugar cookie, an oreo brownie, a small slice of lemon cake, one BBQ boneless chicken wing, and one small square slice of pepperoni pizza. I also had a plate of fruit salad. 

Although I felt gross after dinner, I knew I had to move. So I did a bit of yardwork and mowed the back lawn. I'm taking a break now, then I'm going to do some laundry and prep my room for painting tomorrow (sand down the spackle, take stuff off the walls and wash them if need be, vacuum the dust from corners and ceiling, move furniture away from walls). I'm going to enjoy my last five days of vacation and finish packing for school, though all that's really left are my clothes. 

I also need to do my meal planning for the first week or so of school, and update my pre-trip report-I've been neglecting it lately! I got my audiology textbook in the mail yesterday and was reading chapter 1, it seems like an "Easy to read" text, and has fun anecdotes interspersed. I ordered the fourth and final season of "Everwood" (did anyone watch that when it was on? great show!) from the Amazon Marketplace hoping it would get here before I leave, but that was four days ago and it still hasn't shipped. 

Alright, back to work!


----------



## lisah0711

Hello!  MIA coach here buzzing through to post tomorrow's QOTD. 

I always think the end of a challenge is a good time to reflect on how the challenge went -- celebrate the things that worked and rework the things that didn't.   Which brings me to my question, which is a "recycled" question from other challenges but always a good one at this time of the challenge.

*QOTD Saturday, 8/20/11:  Share one thing that you learned this challenge that you can take with you for the Fall Challenge.*

I will be back tomorrow to answer and with replies.  My company is leaving tomorrow so I will be around more after that, too.


----------



## mikamah

lisah0711 said:


> *QOTD Saturday, 8/20/11:  Share one thing that you learned this challenge that you can take with you for the Fall Challenge.*


Exercise can counteract weight gain from overeating.  I've been pretty good with the exercise all summer, but not so good with eating, and for the challenge I am up .8 pounds.  Considering all I have eaten, that is not too bad.  Of course I start my vacation now, but have exercise planned in, and healthy foods ready to go, so we'll see what next sunday shows when I get home from Maine, since there will be lots of not so healthy food and drink.  I am planning to maintain.  First I typed hoping to maintain, but a plan is better.  (right Pjlla?)

I just want to say a huge thank you to Rose for hostessing this challenge, Lisa, CC, Dona, and Connie for keeping it all going.  These challenges would not run so  well without all of your volunteering and time.  Thank you.  
Also, thank you to everyone here who has truly touched my life this summer.  Reading your struggles and triumphs over the summer has made me feel not alone in my struggles, and reminded me that I too, can be successful. I haven't had the time I would have liked all summer to chat more, but I hope to during the fall challenge.   I'll be internet free for the next week, so have a fabulous final week, and rock that scale next friday!!


----------



## dumbo_buddy

mikamah said:


> Exercise can counteract weight gain from overeating.  I've been pretty good with the exercise all summer, but not so good with eating, and for the challenge I am up .8 pounds.  Considering all I have eaten, that is not too bad.  Of course I start my vacation now, but have exercise planned in, and healthy foods ready to go, so we'll see what next sunday shows when I get home from Maine, since there will be lots of not so healthy food and drink.  I am planning to maintain.  First I typed hoping to maintain, but a plan is better.  (right Pjlla?)
> 
> I just want to say a huge thank you to Rose for hostessing this challenge, Lisa, CC, Dona, and Connie for keeping it all going.  These challenges would not run so  well without all of your volunteering and time.  Thank you.
> Also, thank you to everyone here who has truly touched my life this summer.  Reading your struggles and triumphs over the summer has made me feel not alone in my struggles, and reminded me that I too, can be successful. I haven't had the time I would have liked all summer to chat more, but I hope to during the fall challenge.   I'll be internet free for the next week, so have a fabulous final week, and rock that scale next friday!!



 we love you more Kathy!


----------



## donac

Good Saturday morning 

Kathy I hope you have a great vacation. 

I am so tired right now.   Kayaking on Thursday wore me out and being out on the water with the sun beating down on my head did not help. 

Yesterday was just as bad.  We left our house at 9 and went down to mow sil's lawn.  She asked dh to help bring some cut shrubs to the place where in town.  It took them 2 trips to do it.  I got to just sit in the yard but I was very upset.  She could have called him about it and then we would have been prepared to do it but she sprung it on us  when we got there.  It took an extra hour.  Then we had to go and do fil's lawn.  We did luck out there.  Dh's db was in from Kansas and he did the back while we did the front.  We got to visit with him for a while.  We got back about 4.  A long day.

I haven't slept well the last couple of nights.  While we were kayaking I got a pain in my little toe.  It is now red, swollen and itchy.  I have been spraying it with anti-itch spray and icing it.  This morning I will get some Benydryl.  If it doesn't get better by Monday I will call the doctor.

Well the sun came out so I think we are painting today. 

Have a happy and healthy day.


----------



## bellebookworm9

lisah0711 said:


> *QOTD Saturday, 8/20/11:  Share one thing that you learned this challenge that you can take with you for the Fall Challenge.*



I've learned so many things: That a support group is so important to have, to share the ups and downs; that changing my eating habits even slightly will help me get rid of the weight; that those eating habits really have changed (I really didn't eat much at yesterday's party compared to what I used to and I was stuffed!); that exercise really isn't the devil; that having old clothes fit again is a great feeling!


----------



## SettinSail

lisah0711 said:


> I always think the end of a challenge is a good time to reflect on how the challenge went -- celebrate the things that worked and rework the things that didn't.   Which brings me to my question, which is a "recycled" question from other challenges but always a good one at this time of the challenge.
> 
> *QOTD Saturday, 8/20/11:  Share one thing that you learned this challenge that you can take with you for the Fall Challenge.*



This was my first challenge where I was not successful so I'm going to share the things I learned that I DON'T want to take with me into the Fall challenge:

1. Slacking on exercise

2.  Eating like crazy after working out  

3. Not planning ahead

4. Treating myself too much, esp too much soda!




mikamah said:


> I am up .8 pounds.  Considering all I have eaten, that is not too bad.



No, not bad at all!  How many Americans have gained 5-10 pounds over the Summer and you didn't  I will think of your encouraging words this week when I don't want to exercise and when I just want to have one more treat!  I'm hoping to make it back to where I started at the beg of the challenge by next Friday   Have a great vacay



bellebookworm9 said:


> Although I felt gross after dinner, I knew I had to move. So I did a bit of yardwork and mowed the back lawn. I'm taking a break now, then I'm going to do some laundry and prep my room for painting tomorrow (sand down the spackle, take stuff off the walls and wash them if need be, vacuum the dust from corners and ceiling, move furniture away from walls). I'm going to enjoy my last five days of vacation and finish packing for school, though all that's really left are my clothes.
> 
> I also need to do my meal planning for the first week or so of school, and update my pre-trip report-I've been neglecting it lately! I got my audiology textbook in the mail yesterday and was reading chapter 1, it seems like an "Easy to read" text, and has fun anecdotes interspersed. I ordered the fourth and final season of "Everwood" (did anyone watch that when it was on? great show!) from the Amazon Marketplace hoping it would get here before I leave, but that was four days ago and it still hasn't shipped.
> 
> Alright, back to work!



Wow, you were busy!

Good morning to everyone else!   Hope you have a super Saturday!   Not too much going on here.  I have some  going, DS still sleeping, DH just made us a bacon, egg & toast breakfast.  DH will go to the Y later today.  I probably won't go today, I'm still pretty sore from yesterday's workout.  Not sure what we'll do the rest of the weekend.  I'm reading Janet Evanovich's book from last Summer (#16) and the new Clark Howard book.  I think reading, relaxing and cleaning will fill up the weekend.  Also planning to watch the LLWS, so much fun to watch.

Dona, sorry about the hard time with SIL. 

*Lisa, forgot to say CONGRATS on being BL this week:*


----------



## dumbo_buddy

Shawn- you had ALoT going on this challenge!! You moved across an ocean and you now have way too tasty fast food choices nearby!! Once you get more settled you will do much better on the challenge!!your list of what not to bring to the next challenge is a good one. I do a lot of those things especially eating too much when I've worked out. An hour walk only burns like 250 calories so when I eat a piece of cake I'm not doing myself any favors!!

I'm hoping to get my laptop back today so I can actually type up some decent responses! I miss chit chatting!


----------



## Disneywedding2010

Morning everyone!

What are you everyone's plans for today. I've got to finish getting our bedroom organized. I'm hoping it won't take to long I got most of it done. I'm also going to call and chat with a friend of mine. She suffered a mini stroke while I was in FL and was in the hospital for a few days. I wanted to call her and see how she's doing. 

Other then that the day is an open book. I may try to do a little more packing later but that all depends on how I feel.


----------



## SettinSail

dumbo_buddy said:


> you now have way too tasty fast food choices nearby!!



That's for SURE!!  I've been putting the blame on that too and the transition back to living here but at some point I've good to get my head back in the game.  No more excuses!   Thanks for the encouragement



Disneywedding2010 said:


> I'm also going to call and chat with a friend of mine. She suffered a mini stroke






I got 6 loads of laundry washed/dried/folded/put away. DH vacuumed the downstairs and cleaned all the toilets

I watched a few shows on the DVR and made a nice salad for lunch.  DH & DS went to see "Captain America".  I keep thinking I want to go see "The Help" but haven't made it there yet.

Other than that, not much going on today. Where is everybody today? I am getting jealous of all you who are out doing something and not sitting at home on the Dis


----------



## mackeysmom

> *QOTD Saturday, 8/20/11:  Share one thing that you learned this challenge that you can take with you for the Fall Challenge.*



I've learned that it doesn't have to be "all or nothing".  

I have completely failed in terms of food - and it showed on the scale.  Up and down the same three or four pounds each week.   But - I have never given up on the exercise and have lost quite a few inches and totally see the difference in my clothes.

In the past, if I had one little slip-up, the whole day would have been shot.

- Laura


----------



## JacksLilWench

lisah0711 said:


> *QOTD Saturday, 8/20/11:  Share one thing that you learned this challenge that you can take with you for the Fall Challenge.*



I've learned that when I set my mind to something, I can do it no matter how hard it might seem at first.  I usually give some excuse to myself, and now I know I don't have to anymore.  I can do this and NOTHING will stand in my way, so help me Mickey!


----------



## jaelless

lisah0711 said:


> *QOTD Saturday, 8/20/11:  Share one thing that you learned this challenge that you can take with you for the Fall Challenge.*



In the short time I have been participating I learned I am not alone. Always seemed like I was only one out there trying to lose, made me feel like a freak sort of. Nice to know it isn't just me. It is nice to know that a bad day can happen, you just don't let them happen too close together. I see the people on here having bad days, but then they bounce back and do better than ever.  I am excited about continuing on into the fall challenge, I think it will be great.


----------



## tigger813

Hi All,

been nothing but a lazy bum today! I guess it all started when I woke up at 9:05! I never sleep that late. We were up a little late last night and Brian did get paged for work at 2:30 but I fell right back to sleep. I took the kids over to a local barber shop where they had some minor league ball players signing baseballs for kids. Ash and I were then going to go shoe shopping for her but the traffic in town was horrible so we decided to wait for another day. 

Been really hot here today. We've been watching the Disney Treasures DVDs on Disneyland all afternoon. Ash wants to watch National Treasure next which is a favorite of ours. I've been horrible with eating today and drinking water. PMS has taken over majorly. 

We're going to a festival tomorrow at Nashoba Valley Ski area which is 3 miles away. It starts at 11. We plan on seeing some Disney and non-Disney friends while we are there. 

Talked to my mom this morning. She was mad because I never called her yesterday and she is upset that my brother and I haven't been talking with my sister. She did finally email me a short email that she will respond more to tomorrow. I volunteered to come down the week I had planned but she said she is not going away that week. My mother wants me to come down. She is trying to get out of rehab early as she is miserable there. She wants me to come down the week she gets out but I can't with the kids starting school and everything else starting up. Flights are $59 right now on Jet Blue for that week. I'm frustrated over the whole situation. Mom's phone was dying so we had to get off the phone and she wants me to call again later. I just don't know what to do to make everyone happy!

I hope I can get back to a routine the next few weeks or I am not going to be ready for my 5K. I just need a normal schedule for a change.

Well, enough whining!

Hugs to all others that need it!

TTFN


----------



## Worfiedoodles

lisah0711 said:


> *QOTD Saturday, 8/20/11:  Share one thing that you learned this challenge that you can take with you for the Fall Challenge.*



I've learned that I can follow a lower carb diet! I'm not perfect yet by any means, a few too many slips, but since I'm having some fruit and veggies, I seem to be doing well. Ok, today was not a low carb one. But, my dinner is coming and it's a tuna salad salad, so I'm back on track at the next meal. There may have been some  and Twizzlers this afternoon  

Retrieved ds from NH, watched Tivo all afternoon, and now feeling lazy and lethargic. Probably another set of "Daily/Colberts" to get in before Dr. Who. I think we're down to 17 days worth at this point 

Planning to get up and run tomorrow morning, we'll see if my body cooperates!

Maria


----------



## bellebookworm9

Good evening everyone! It appears that my sleeping in mechanism is broken-or at least, it is in the cat and dog! They woke me up at 6:44 wanting to eat, and I literally kicked the cat off the bed. I woke up at 8 and fed them and myself, then went back to bed for a little bit longer. I was very productive today: did laundry, painted almost all of my room, moved my furniture around, put together the new desk chair for the living room, and planned lunch/dinner for the first week back at school. Eating was fine today, but I'm really tired, so doing the dishes and going to bed!


----------



## lisah0711

Good evening all!  

Company left so I should be able to get on a time or two a day now.  Thank you all for keeping the conversation moving.  

*Kathy,* I know that you've already left but I will still say bon voyage in case you sneak a peek at the thread.  

*dona,* hope that it was a successful painting day.  



bellebookworm9 said:


> I've learned so many things: That a support group is so important to have, to share the ups and downs; that changing my eating habits even slightly will help me get rid of the weight; that those eating habits really have changed (I really didn't eat much at yesterday's party compared to what I used to and I was stuffed!); that exercise really isn't the devil; that having old clothes fit again is a great feeling!



This is a great list, *Gretchen*!   



SettinSail said:


> This was my first challenge where I was not successful so I'm going to share the things I learned that I DON'T want to take with me into the Fall challenge:
> 
> 1. Slacking on exercise
> 
> 2.  Eating like crazy after working out
> 
> 3. Not planning ahead
> 
> 4. Treating myself too much, esp too much soda!



Oh, I hear you on all these things, *Shawn!*   That is what I learned this challenge, the losses that are so hard fought are so easily lost when you go off plan.  We can get back on track -- I know we can do it!  

Thanks for the congrats, too.  

*Nancy,* is the computer back yet?  I think that you are doing a great job of typing even without the computer!  

*Christina,* glad that you had a good time and an easy day planned.  



mackeysmom said:


> I've learned that it doesn't have to be "all or nothing".
> 
> I have completely failed in terms of food - and it showed on the scale.  Up and down the same three or four pounds each week.   But - I have never given up on the exercise and have lost quite a few inches and totally see the difference in my clothes.
> 
> In the past, if I had one little slip-up, the whole day would have been shot.
> 
> - Laura



This is a great point, *Laura,* that even when the scale is not cooperating, that you can measure your success in other ways!  



JacksLilWench said:


> I've learned that when I set my mind to something, I can do it no matter how hard it might seem at first.  I usually give some excuse to myself, and now I know I don't have to anymore.  *I can do this and NOTHING will stand in my way, so help me Mickey*!



Nicely put!  



jaelless said:


> In the short time I have been participating I learned I am not alone. Always seemed like I was only one out there trying to lose, made me feel like a freak sort of. Nice to know it isn't just me. It is nice to know that a bad day can happen, you just don't let them happen too close together. I see the people on here having bad days, but then they bounce back and do better than ever.  I am excited about continuing on into the fall challenge, I think it will be great.



Yep, we are all in this together!  

*Tracey,* sorry that you are feeling pulled in a dozen different directions.  

*Maria,* congratulations on getting back on track tonight after your long drive.  And good luck with that run tomorrow!   

If I'm lucky I will be starting my run about the same time that you start yours -- if I can get up that early.  I have ten miles tomorrow.    There is a bit of a mental block because I haven't done that distance since May but I'm going to think of all of you and get that under my belt tomorrow.  

BRB with the QOTD for tomorrow.


----------



## lisah0711

*QOTD Sunday, August 21, 2011:  Share your favorite Disney quote.  It can be a line from a song, a movie or a quote by anyone, real or imaginary.  *

Have a great evening all!


----------



## lisah0711

lisah0711 said:


> *QOTD Sunday, August 21, 2011:  Share your favorite Disney quote.  It can be a line from a song, a movie or a quote by anyone, real or imaginary.  *



See, I told you that I keep forgetting to answer my own QOTD!  

My favorite quote is from Walt Disney.  I have it posted on my computer at work to help inspire me every day.  

*If you can dream it, you can do it.*


----------



## JacksLilWench

lisah0711 said:


> *QOTD Sunday, August 21, 2011:  Share your favorite Disney quote.  It can be a line from a song, a movie or a quote by anyone, real or imaginary.  *
> 
> Have a great evening all!



I think I have two, can I do that??

From Hercules- "I can find my way, I can go the distance, I'll be there someday if I can be strong.  I know every mile will be worth my while, I would go most anywhere to feel like I belong."  This quote makes me think of what it will feel like to accomplish my goals, whether they be weight-related, or work-related.  And gives me that little oomph I sometimes need.

From Peter Pan- "Think of all the joy you'll find when you leave the world behind and bid your cares goodbye, You Can Fly!"  This one describes exactly how I feel every time I see the Welcome sign when we drive onto Disney property!!


----------



## jaelless

lisah0711 said:


> *QOTD Sunday, August 21, 2011:  Share your favorite Disney quote.  It can be a line from a song, a movie or a quote by anyone, real or imaginary.  *
> 
> Have a great evening all!



ok mine is silly, but it is from Dory from Finding Nemo. She singsongs "Just keep swimming, just keep swimming" whenever things get a bit too challenging or frantic, I hear that in my mind and I "just keep swimming" until I am through whatever is getting to me at the time.


----------



## Disneywedding2010

Morning everyone!

Its 530 in the morning here and I'm wide awake. I've actually been awake since 3. 

I laid down around 730 last night to get off of my feet. My feet and leg had swollen up. Before I knew it I had fallen asleep . No plans for the day. I'm going to try to stay off my feet as much as possible and hope the swelling goes down. 

I need to make a meal plan for the coming week and get Alan to go do all the grocery shopping for stuff that we need. I also need to get hold of my trainer and find out when he can get me scheduled for this coming week.


----------



## Rose&Mike

jaelless said:


> In the short time I have been participating I learned I am not alone. Always seemed like I was only one out there trying to lose, made me feel like a freak sort of. Nice to know it isn't just me. It is nice to know that a bad day can happen, you just don't let them happen too close together. I see the people on here having bad days, but then they bounce back and do better than ever.  I am excited about continuing on into the fall challenge, I think it will be great.


 Yep, I think this is the key. 


*Lisa*--Have a great 10 mile run!


----------



## SettinSail

lisah0711 said:


> *QOTD Sunday, August 21, 2011:  Share your favorite Disney quote.  It can be a line from a song, a movie or a quote by anyone, real or imaginary.  *



"A dream is a wish your heart makes"

"Faith, trust and pixie dust"

"To infinity and beyond!"

I like "Just keep swimming" too

Well, it has been a VERY lazy weekend at our house.  It's nice after a busy work week but I am glad we have some plans next weekend.

We found out yesterday our sea container has cleared customs through Norfolk, Va and we scheduled delivery for next Friday  It hasn't been too bad with minimal furniture.  It's the little things I have missed.....my vegetable peeler.....hangers.   Yes, we are that cheap that we didn't go out and buy duplicates of many things!   We will be very busy unpacking over the next few weeks.  I'm going to give myself a deadine of 3 weeks to get everything in order.  We are also receiving the 1/2 of our stuff that was kept in storage here that we have not seen in over 2 years.  I'm sure there will be lots of stuff to get rid of.

We had a tragic accident close to us.  A family of 8 returning from Disney to NY was in a rollover accident and 3 were killed.  Prayers also for those affected by the flash flooding outside Pittsburgh, looked very scary on the news.

Today, I WILL go see "The Help" at 11:30 and have an afternoon workout at the Y and keep reading my books at the house.  Need to get menus planned for next week and also I write out my wardrobe for each day of the work week.  Makes things easier in the morning.

Have a great Sunday


----------



## bellebookworm9

lisah0711 said:


> *QOTD Sunday, August 21, 2011:  Share your favorite Disney quote.  It can be a line from a song, a movie or a quote by anyone, real or imaginary.  *





> *If you can dream it, you can do it.*





> "I can find my way, I can go the distance, I'll be there someday if I can be strong.  I know every mile will be worth my while, I would go most anywhere to feel like I belong."





> "Just keep swimming, just keep swimming"





> "A dream is a wish your heart makes"
> 
> "Faith, trust and pixie dust"
> 
> "To infinity and beyond!"



I like all of these quotes! I was having trouble thinking of one that wasn't a song, (even went and listened to the "World of Color" soundtrack!) but no dice. Most of my favorite quotes are from Wicked ("Defy Gravity") and Harry Potter (too many to list). So here you go, from Beauty and the Beast.

"I want adventure in the great wide somewhere, I want it more than I can tell. And for once it might be grand, to have someone understand, I want so much more than they've got planned..."-From the "Belle" reprise

I also really like Jim Cummings opening narration to IllumiNations which is quite long to type!

Going  grocery shopping soon, hope everyone has a good day!


----------



## tigger813

Good afternoon,

Back from the Pig N Pepper festival! It was HOT! Saw our hot sauce friend and Brian did the voting for the contest! We bought some sauces from him and some rubs from the booth next door. 

Home for the rest of the day. Called my mom and she was sleeping so I will talk to her when she wakes up. I'm exhausted. Ash and I took a quick walk to the ATM before we went. Glad to be home!

Watching The Sandwich King, winner of Next Food Network Star! Pretty good!

I need something cold to drink now!

TTFN


----------



## lisah0711

JacksLilWench said:


> I think I have two, can I do that??



 Two great ones -- we always have trouble picking just one thing so don't worry about it at all!  



jaelless said:


> ok mine is silly, but it is from Dory from Finding Nemo. She singsongs "Just keep swimming, just keep swimming" whenever things get a bit too challenging or frantic, I hear that in my mind and I "just keep swimming" until I am through whatever is getting to me at the time.



This is actually a very popular quote on the challenge threads!  

*Christina,* sounds like you needed some rest.  



Rose&Mike said:


> Yep, I think this is the key.



I think that you are right, *Rose!* 

*Shawn,* glad that you are having a relaxing week-end!    You inspired me to go and pick out my outfits for the week, too.  Thanks!  

*Gretchen,* do you have "the wonderful World of Color" going through your head now? 

Sorry to say that I only managed 9 miles this morning due to some stomach issues.  I was feeling rather down about cutting it short but then I saw I had this email from my run tracking app:

You achieved the following milestones with your most recent activity:

Farthest distance
Longest duration
Most calories burned
Farthest distance in a week
Longest duration in a week
Most calories burned in a week
Most calories burned in a month
Biggest elevation climb in a month

So instead of feeling bad about what I didn't do, I am celebrating what I did do.  And I can do 11 miles next week and 13 the next and still have a week for a lower milage run before my half so it's all good.  

Enjoy the rest of your Sunday all!


----------



## Worfiedoodles

lisah0711 said:


> *QOTD Sunday, August 21, 2011:  Share your favorite Disney quote.  It can be a line from a song, a movie or a quote by anyone, real or imaginary.  *



Ever just the same
Ever a surprise
Ever as before
Ever just as sure
As the sun will rise

Tale as old as time
Tune as old as song
Bittersweet and strange
Finding you can change
Learning you were wrong
Certain as the sun
Rising in the east
Tale as old as time
Song as old as rhyme
Beauty and the Beast 

Great job on the 9M *Lisah!* I totally skipped my run today, and it's ok. Sometimes your body just needs more rest. 

Maria


----------



## SettinSail

lisah0711 said:


> You achieved the following milestones with your most recent activity:
> 
> Farthest distance
> Longest duration
> Most calories burned
> Farthest distance in a week
> Longest duration in a week
> Most calories burned in a week
> Most calories burned in a month
> Biggest elevation climb in a month



WOO HOO     AWESOME   

That is fantastic Lisa!!!

Now, don't forget to press your outfits the night before



Worfiedoodles said:


> Ever just the same
> Ever a surprise
> Ever as before
> Ever just as sure
> As the sun will rise
> 
> Tale as old as time
> Tune as old as song
> Bittersweet and strange
> Finding you can change
> Learning you were wrong
> Certain as the sun
> Rising in the east
> Tale as old as time
> Song as old as rhyme
> Beauty and the Beast



Aw, that's a fav of mine too.  I've just come from seeing The Help, where I cried my eyes out!   And, then you have to post this and it makes me feel weepy again!   What a great movie.  Now I'm thinking if those women (and men) could survive that, it gives me inspiration to do better with my efforts to lose weight, if that makes any sense.

DH and DS have gone off to Sears to buy a lawnmower and I am going to hit the Y at 4:00.


----------



## dumbo_buddy

lisah0711 said:


> I was feeling rather down about cutting it short but then I saw I had this email from my run tracking app:
> 
> You achieved the following milestones with your most recent activity:
> 
> Farthest distance
> Longest duration
> Most calories burned
> Farthest distance in a week
> Longest duration in a week
> Most calories burned in a week
> Most calories burned in a month
> Biggest elevation climb in a month
> 
> So instead of feeling bad about what I didn't do, I am celebrating what I did do.  And I can do 11 miles next week and 13 the next and still have a week for a lower milage run before my half so it's all good.
> 
> Enjoy the rest of your Sunday all!



You so totally rock Lisa!! You know it, I know it, and the American people know it! Nice job!!

I have to think of a good quote. I have a few but need to pick a favorite. 

Laptop tomorrow.  Til then, ciao!!!


----------



## Rose&Mike

I hope everyone is having a nice Sunday! 

I eeked out a maintain again this week--barely, but that's ok. We did an evening run of 12 miles last night to get ready for the w&d and it was pretty tough. We started at 6:30 and it was still 91. It took us about 2.5 hours and we ran 12 and walked another almost mile. I felt so disgustingly gross at the end. The humidity was high and it was hot! The good news: no tummy issues and I am feeling very ready for what ever weather there is this year at w&d. Bad news--my fat pad on my heel was very, very sore. I went ahead and got new running shoes today, even though I only have about 200 or so miles on these shoes, because I really need the heel cushioning right now. I'm going to baby my heel this week and hopefully it will cooperate. And the new shoes feel great! The heel was definitely gone in my old shoe.

*Lisa*--congrats on a great month of running!

*Shawn*--I agree with Nancy. You have had a very busy, crazy summer! I know the weight stuff is frustrating, but I really think once you feel more settled you will be back on track.

Enjoy the rest of your Sunday!


----------



## Disneywedding2010

OYE!!

**Shakes head in disgust**

I just got on the scale for the first time since this challenge started. I'm up 5 pounds from the weight I was at at the beginning of the summer. I've never been this big. I need to seriously get my butt in gear move or no move to FL. I REFUSE to go up to a size 26! I've NEVER been in that size and I'm not going to start now.


----------



## jaelless

lisah0711 said:


> Two great ones -- we always have trouble picking just one thing so don't worry about it at all!
> 
> 
> 
> This is actually a very popular quote on the challenge threads!



what are the challenge threads?


----------



## tigger813

Disneywedding2010 said:


> OYE!!
> 
> **Shakes head in disgust**
> 
> I just got on the scale for the first time since this challenge started. I'm up 5 pounds from the weight I was at at the beginning of the summer. I've never been this big. I need to seriously get my butt in gear move or no move to FL. I REFUSE to go up to a size 26! I've NEVER been in that size and I'm not going to start now.



I won't even step on the scale until next week as I know how bad I have been this week. I am working out to some extent everyday this week! I hope to walk in the morning if the weather cooperates. If not, I will do the elliptical of WATP. Brian has to get up early so I will too!

We played Harry Potter Scene It and I LOST! Izzie even beat me! She knew answers that I didn't know!

Going to watch Great Food Truck Race and then probably head to bed! I'm so hot tonight! The humidity is killing me tonight! Just glad I don't have a headache again! Mom just called asking about Biggest Loser. She thought it wasn't going to be on again since she hadn't seen any commercials. I told her it starts towards the end of September. 

I haven't sent in a weigh in lately. Just had a hard time staying focused. I really need to get better with my protein shakes for two meals each day for the next 3 weeks. I have my aloe again which I already feel is helping. Gotta a few errands to do tomorrow like get my glasses fixed. I also need to get some things mailed to my mother. I need to print out some photos and then try to mail stuff by the end of the afternoon. Just hope I can get some other things done as well tomorrow.

I also have to get a birthday gift for Brian for Tuesday. We're going out to eat at Margaritas for supper. We got a free meal card for him, well actually me, but I already used mine this month.

Time to chug some more water!

TTFN


----------



## my3princes

lisah0711 said:


> Hello!  MIA coach here buzzing through to post tomorrow's QOTD.
> 
> I always think the end of a challenge is a good time to reflect on how the challenge went -- celebrate the things that worked and rework the things that didn't.   Which brings me to my question, which is a "recycled" question from other challenges but always a good one at this time of the challenge.
> 
> *QOTD Saturday, 8/20/11:  Share one thing that you learned this challenge that you can take with you for the Fall Challenge.*
> 
> I will be back tomorrow to answer and with replies.  My company is leaving tomorrow so I will be around more after that, too.



I've learned that weight does not come off as easily as it used to and I learned that sitting at a desk for 10 hours per day, 4 days a week make losing weight that much harder.



tigger813 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> been nothing but a lazy bum today! I guess it all started when I woke up at 9:05! I never sleep that late. We were up a little late last night and Brian did get paged for work at 2:30 but I fell right back to sleep. I took the kids over to a local barber shop where they had some minor league ball players signing baseballs for kids. Ash and I were then going to go shoe shopping for her but the traffic in town was horrible so we decided to wait for another day.
> 
> Been really hot here today. We've been watching the Disney Treasures DVDs on Disneyland all afternoon. Ash wants to watch National Treasure next which is a favorite of ours. I've been horrible with eating today and drinking water. PMS has taken over majorly.
> 
> We're going to a festival tomorrow at Nashoba Valley Ski area which is 3 miles away. It starts at 11. We plan on seeing some Disney and non-Disney friends while we are there.
> 
> Talked to my mom this morning. She was mad because I never called her yesterday and she is upset that my brother and I haven't been talking with my sister. She did finally email me a short email that she will respond more to tomorrow. I volunteered to come down the week I had planned but she said she is not going away that week. My mother wants me to come down. She is trying to get out of rehab early as she is miserable there. She wants me to come down the week she gets out but I can't with the kids starting school and everything else starting up. Flights are $59 right now on Jet Blue for that week. I'm frustrated over the whole situation. Mom's phone was dying so we had to get off the phone and she wants me to call again later. I just don't know what to do to make everyone happy!
> 
> I hope I can get back to a routine the next few weeks or I am not going to be ready for my 5K. I just need a normal schedule for a change.
> 
> Well, enough whining!
> 
> Hugs to all others that need it!
> 
> TTFN



I'm going to play devil's advocate here.  Your Mom has cancer.  She is doing better right now, but that could change on the drop of a dime.  I think if you can visit for any length of time that it would be great for both of you.  Once she has passed be it tomorrow or 20 years from now, you don't want to be left with regrets.  It's the coulda, shoulda's and woulda's that will haunt you.  



lisah0711 said:


> *QOTD Sunday, August 21, 2011:  Share your favorite Disney quote.  It can be a line from a song, a movie or a quote by anyone, real or imaginary.  *
> 
> Have a great evening all!



It's been said before, but I live by "just keep swimmin', just keep swimmin'


----------



## tigger813

my3princes- I will be going down sometime next month. Just waiting to hear from my sister. Mom is hoping to go home in the next two weeks. I can only go down for about 4 days when I do go down. With trying to work, the kids schedule and Brian's work schedule there is just no way I can be gone longer than that. I also need to be around on the weekend since Brian is coaching soccer. We also need to line up help with the kids while I'm gone.

Mom sounded much better tonight though she is frustrated with my sister as she keeps telling Mom different times that she is picking her up.

TTFN


----------



## lisah0711

Worfiedoodles said:


> I totally skipped my run today, and it's ok. Sometimes your body just needs more rest.



Glad that you honored your body today.    Wasn't it just two weeks ago that you ran a half marathon in the rain no less!    Thanks for the encouragement, too, *Maria*. 



SettinSail said:


> WOO HOO     AWESOME
> 
> That is fantastic Lisa!!!
> 
> Now, don't forget to press your outfits the night before



Thanks for the reminder, *Shawn.*   Ironing is not my favorite activity for sure.  



dumbo_buddy said:


> Laptop tomorrow.  Til then, ciao!!!



Woo hoo!  Lap top tomorrow!  



Rose&Mike said:


> I eeked out a maintain again this week--barely, but that's ok. We did an evening run of 12 miles last night to get ready for the w&d and it was pretty tough.



Sorry for the tough run but 12 miles!    Good job on the maintain, too.    You are hanging in there -- even if it doesn't always feel like it!  



Disneywedding2010 said:


> I just got on the scale for the first time since this challenge started. I'm up 5 pounds from the weight I was at at the beginning of the summer. I've never been this big. I need to seriously get my butt in gear move or no move to FL. I REFUSE to go up to a size 26! I've NEVER been in that size and I'm not going to start now.



That's too bad, *Christina,* but now you know and you can take steps to get yourself headed back in the direction that you want to be going.  You can do it!  



jaelless said:


> what are the challenge threads?



Sorry to be cryptic.    I was talking about the various Biggest Loser Challenge threads that we've had over the years.  The Fall Challenge is officially BL 12 -- it follows the Biggest Loser season numbers -- but technically there have been about 15 Biggest Loser challenges on the Disboards since we've have 3 Between the Challenges threads.  Actually it is more than that because we've had the holiday threads, too.  

As you can see, "just keep swimming" is a popular quote today, too.  



tigger813 said:


> I won't even step on the scale until next week as I know how bad I have been this week. I am working out to some extent everyday this week!



That's a great plan to get back on track.  



my3princes said:


> I've learned that weight does not come off as easily as it used to and I learned that sitting at a desk for 10 hours per day, 4 days a week make losing weight that much harder.



That is a big adjustment, *Deb,* especially for you since you are always so active.  

BRB with the QOTD for tomorrow.


----------



## lisah0711

Oh summer time!    It seems like our healthy lifestyles would be easier when the weather is nicer and our days aren't packed with school and other activities but sadly for some of us that is not the case.  

Here is a little excerpt from an article from sparkpeople.com (you knew there would be some sparkpeople article during my coaching week, didn't you? ) that I think might be of use to some of us called *25 Ways to Get Back on Track Today*. 

Not long ago, you were energetic and determined to start your healthy lifestyle. Starting with enthusiasm and hope, you watched your food intake diligently, exercised like it was going out of style, and even avoided the temptation that seemed to lurk around every corner. You were confident that you were going to reach your goals once and for all!

Then certain tragedy struck! You ate an extra piece of birthday cake. Realizing you had “blown” your diet, you ate another and another and couldn’t get it together the next day either. Or worse, you missed one workout, and that turned into a whole week away from the gym. After that, your momentum to start over again was gone, and your gym bag hasn’t left the closet since. 

_*Every time you misstep on your healthy journey, you have two choices: to keep walking backwards, which will surely take you even further away from your goals; or to accept your lack of perfection as normal and forgivable, and take not one, but two positive steps down the path that brings your closer to the future you want. *_ 

Here is the link to the article if you are interested.  http://www.sparkpeople.com/resource/motivation_articles.asp?id=1062

*QOTD Monday, August 22, 2011: Is there something that you can do today to get yourself back on track, or if you are holding steady on the track (good for you ) is there something that you can do keep yourself on track?
* 

Have a great evening all!


----------



## trinaweena

Spent the day in boston, i'm exhausted. I will share some pictures and such later but im so exhasuted right now.  I do want to share one my favorite quotes from the jungle cruise at disney world

"If you've enjoyed the ride my name is Bob and if you didn't my name is Jane and this has been Pirates of the Caribbean"

LOVE IT!


----------



## my3princes

lisah0711 said:


> Oh summer time!    It seems like our healthy lifestyles would be easier when the weather is nicer and our days aren't packed with school and other activities but sadly for some of us that is not the case.
> 
> Here is a little excerpt from an article from sparkpeople.com (you knew there would be some sparkpeople article during my coaching week, didn't you? ) that I think might be of use to some of us called *25 Ways to Get Back on Track Today*.
> 
> Not long ago, you were energetic and determined to start your healthy lifestyle. Starting with enthusiasm and hope, you watched your food intake diligently, exercised like it was going out of style, and even avoided the temptation that seemed to lurk around every corner. You were confident that you were going to reach your goals once and for all!
> 
> Then certain tragedy struck! You ate an extra piece of birthday cake. Realizing you had blown your diet, you ate another and another and couldnt get it together the next day either. Or worse, you missed one workout, and that turned into a whole week away from the gym. After that, your momentum to start over again was gone, and your gym bag hasnt left the closet since.
> 
> _*Every time you misstep on your healthy journey, you have two choices: to keep walking backwards, which will surely take you even further away from your goals; or to accept your lack of perfection as normal and forgivable, and take not one, but two positive steps down the path that brings your closer to the future you want. *_
> 
> Here is the link to the article if you are interested.  http://www.sparkpeople.com/resource/motivation_articles.asp?id=1062
> 
> *QOTD Monday, August 22, 2011: Is there something that you can do today to get yourself back on track, or if you are holding steady on the track (good for you ) is there something that you can do keep yourself on track?
> *
> 
> Have a great evening all!



It's funny because I get up every morning planning for the perfect day, clean slate great intentions and all.  I pack my lunch and plan for the day.  It doesn't usually fall apart until after work when I'm just too tired to exercise or do house work.  So this morning I type this with lunch sitting on the counter and the garden hose in front of the house.  My goal for today is to get in my days work, come home and get dinner prepared and in the oven then head outside to was part of the front of the house.  That should be plenty of exercise with the ladder involved and it will help with my to do list.  I'm hoping that I can turn over a new leaf and not sit down when I get off work until 7 PM.  That will give me 2 hours to unwind before bed.


----------



## tigger813

Back from my solo walk. I will do my best to walk everyday first thing in the morning. It makes my day start out right! Kids are both up now and we've got lots to do today inside the house and outside. I've got photos to download and print out as well. Girls are going to color the Crayola photo books I printed out last night. Also going to listen to some audiobooks today.

Gotta go make breakfast for everyone!

TTFN


----------



## donac

Good MOnday morning everyone. 

It has been a strange weekend.  Dh painted on Sat but there was nothing for me to do.  It was a good thing because my toe was bothering me.  I think it got bit by something when I was kayaking.  My little toe was pretty red and swollen.  On Saturday morning I took some benydryl and I was out for 2 hours.  I was out of it all day Sat.  My toe is feeling better this morning.  It doesn't look as red and swollen and it doesn't itch.

It was pretty rainy last night here but it looks like a nice day today.

QOTD  I am planning to go grocery shopping this morning and pick up fruits and veggies.  There has been very little in the house the last couple of days.

Off to grocery shop 

Have a happy and healthy day.


----------



## lisah0711

Happy Monday all!  



trinaweena said:


> Spent the day in boston, i'm exhausted. I will share some pictures and such later but im so exhasuted right now.



Sounds like a fun time, *Trina!*   You know quite a few of our BL folks are from the greater "Baw-stawn" area.  



my3princes said:


> It's funny because I get up every morning planning for the perfect day, clean slate great intentions and all.  I pack my lunch and plan for the day.  It doesn't usually fall apart until after work when I'm just too tired to exercise or do house work.  So this morning I type this with lunch sitting on the counter and the garden hose in front of the house.  My goal for today is to get in my days work, come home and get dinner prepared and in the oven then head outside to was part of the front of the house.  That should be plenty of exercise with the ladder involved and it will help with my to do list.  I'm hoping that I can turn over a new leaf and not sit down when I get off work until 7 PM.  That will give me 2 hours to unwind before bed.



That's a great plan, Deb.    That new schedule is a tough one to adjust, too, I'm tired after a regular day at work -- I would have a hard time doing anything after a ten hour day.    Can you do anything during the day?  Walk around the building? Do stretches at your desk?  I know that you share an office so some things might not be practical, although that sounds less distracting than music.  



tigger813 said:


> Back from my solo walk. I will do my best to walk everyday first thing in the morning. It makes my day start out right!



Nice job getting that walk in this morning, *Tracey!* 

Glad that the bug bite is better, *dona.* 

QOTD Monday, August 22, 2011: Is there something that you can do today to get yourself back on track, or if you are holding steady on the track (good for you ) is there something that you can do keep yourself on track?

I like to use Mondays to make sure that I've set myself up for success.  Today I have my meals planned for the week, my exercise scheduled for the week, and thanks to Shawn, my clothes planned for the week.    My house is reasonably clean and so I can use the rest of the week to make sure that we have what we need for school next week.  Maybe do something relaxing to enjoy this last week of summer.  

Have a great day all!


----------



## bellebookworm9

lisah0711 said:


> *QOTD Monday, August 22, 2011: Is there something that you can do today to get yourself back on track, or if you are holding steady on the track (good for you ) is there something that you can do keep yourself on track?*



To go along with things I've learned this challenge, I know that moving just a little bit after I've eaten something I shouldn't have makes me feel better. Drinking water is also helpful.

Yesterday was fine with eating, until about 10:30. I don't know why, but I was starving. So I went to McDonald's and got a hot n spicy McChicken (ate half), a small fry (ate 3/4), and a small chocolate shake (drank all of it). The good thing is I was no longer hungry afterwards. So, I'm starting over fresh today.

I have my yearly endocrine appointment today at 11:30 (at the hospital clinic, which means I'll be there forever-normally I go to the offsite location). I ate breakfast at 6:30 this morning, thanks to my dear brother who decided it'd be good to get up that early. So I'll have some fruit before I leave, and take a snack or small lunch with. I'm also running to KMart later because they have giant bottles of laundry detergent (150 oz!) and shoes on sale.


----------



## Disneywedding2010

*Monday QOTD*: I'm leaving for the gym in half an hour and grocery shopping later today to start the week off with good meals.


----------



## Worfiedoodles

lisah0711 said:


> *QOTD Monday, August 22, 2011: Is there something that you can do today to get yourself back on track, or if you are holding steady on the track (good for you ) is there something that you can do keep yourself on track?*



I started the day with my healthy breakfast, packed my usual lunch, and my dinner (turkey breast and a salad) are ready to go. So, back on track foodwise should go ok. I did not get up early and run, so not so great on that front. I have a ton of household and packing things to start working on after work, so I should be up and active -- and it's possible I may save my lunch and walk to a salad place, which would also give me some activity. I think being mindful is the best thing I can do today. I had too many carbs over the weekend, and it shows! Carbs are a vicious circle for me. *Gretchen*, when you said you were hungry at 10:30 at night and didn't know why, I knew why it would be with me -- it would meant I had had too many carbs, and then I start to crave them. For me it's better not to go too far in that direction. It helps me control my overall hunger, and when I do I've stopped with the late night cravings. YMMV 

Maria


----------



## bellebookworm9

Worfiedoodles said:


> *Gretchen*, when you said you were hungry at 10:30 at night and didn't know why, I knew why it would be with me -- it would meant I had had too many carbs, and then I start to crave them. For me it's better not to go too far in that direction. It helps me control my overall hunger, and when I do I've stopped with the late night cravings. YMMV



Hmmmm...that could be it, I never really thought about it. I had some carbs yesterday, but no more than usual.  It wasn't even really a craving though, just genuine hunger. 

Just got back from the doctor's. My bloodwork was "beautiful", and the only thing that was high was my insulin, because I need to lost weight. I said I've lost almost 15 pounds this summer, and she said that's great, and even 5-10 more would be fine. I lost 5 pounds since I was there last year, but their scale showed me up about 4 pounds from my weigh in at home last Friday.


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

Please make the insanity stop!!!!

I have broken out in hives and the itchys from the prednisone. I'm ready to crawl out of my skin. 
Waiting for the DR to call me back to see if I can be seen, of course that mean hauling the kids an hour away to go see the Dr. 

Currently going on day 5(????) of no sleep, I hate this!!!!!!


OK vent over! LOL


----------



## SettinSail

Rose&Mike said:


> I eeked out a maintain again this week--barely, but that's ok. We did an evening run of 12 miles last night !



Wow, this is so motivating !!   You always find a way to maintain!

Thanks for the encouragement!   Funny how just a few words from a few people I've never met can get me turned around in the right direction!



Disneywedding2010 said:


> OYE!!
> 
> **Shakes head in disgust**
> 
> I just got on the scale for the first time since this challenge started. I'm up 5 pounds from the weight I was at at the beginning of the summer. I've never been this big. I need to seriously get my butt in gear move or no move to FL. I REFUSE to go up to a size 26! I've NEVER been in that size and I'm not going to start now.



   I'm up 3 pounds from where I started.  We're all in this together   If I didn't have my daily weigh-in, no telling HOW much I would have gained!  It's gotta stop now!



tigger813 said:


> I will be going down sometime next month.



Let me know if I can help in any way



lisah0711 said:


> Thanks for the reminder, *Shawn.*   Ironing is not my favorite activity for sure.



I should have followed my advice  I was ironing this morning and hot flashing/sweating all over the place, even with the A/C.  



lisah0711 said:


> *QOTD Monday, August 22, 2011: Is there something that you can do today to get yourself back on track, or if you are holding steady on the track (good for you ) is there something that you can do keep yourself on track?
> *



ooh, thanks for the article; I'll have to go read the rest!

Wish I had sat down and read this before I got into the vanilla wafers & Nutella

I skipped my afternoon workout at the Y today so I think I will go tonight with DH and I'm going to ask the trainers what a good recovery snack is so I have something planned for when I am SOOO hungry.  Hopefully that will be a small step to getting back on track.



donac said:


> My little toe was pretty red and swollen.



Ouch!    Keep watching it and make sure you don't get that red line going up your leg!



bellebookworm9 said:


> their scale showed me up about 4 pounds from my weigh in at home last Friday.



Those darn Dr scales   Sounds like you did great!



BernardandMissBianca said:


> I have broken out in hives and the itchys from the prednisone. I'm ready to crawl out of my skin.



OMG, that sounds awful - and no sleep to get some relief - ugg
Hope you were able to get in to he Dr.

Well, as I said above I did not make it to the Y today.  I really look forward to coming home and relaxing after work!  I need to pack my clothes and take them with me to work since I go right by the gym on my way home
I have this thing about being home when DS gets home from school though so  know I will come straight home this Fall.  Not too many years of that left so I'm going to continue it as long as I can.  We are having a PF Change frozen meal and brown rice for supper so that will be easy.  DS is sleeping over with a friend.  I'm still racking my brain for other ways to get back on track and hope we get some more responses to give me ideas!


----------



## dumbo_buddy

lisah0711 said:


> QOTD Monday, August 22, 2011: Is there something that you can do today to get yourself back on track, or if you are holding steady on the track (good for you ) is there something that you can do keep yourself on track?



i'm usually a pretty good diet's-back-on-on-monday gal. it's just that by the time i get to monday evening i've done something that wasn't too good. like, today's eating was very good and filled with fruits and veggies. then for dinner we had costco rotisserie chicken (which sounds good but you know it's probably packed with salt), kraft mac n cheese (i'm not apologizing for that. i'm pregnant and it's my favorite food. you're just lucky i didn't eat the whole box but instead split it with john and thomas ) and mixed veg. so...the dinner wasn't a great choice. 

what i DID do to stay on track was to go for a nice walk today. i did 3.93 miles. could have just walked up and down the block to get to 4 but i had already taken thomas out of the stroller when i looked at my mileage. oh well! 

one thing that i'm really going to have to do when i'm back in weight loss mode is journal. it really is the only thing that works sometimes!! write every bite!




bellebookworm9 said:


> Yesterday was fine with eating, until about 10:30. I don't know why, but I was starving. So I went to McDonald's and got a hot n spicy McChicken (ate half), a small fry (ate 3/4), and a small chocolate shake (drank all of it). The good thing is I was no longer hungry afterwards.



 yeah, gretchen, i wouldn't think you'd be hungry after that. i like the way you think - always a good thing about mcdonalds...you're not hungry afterwards! 

darn, now that you mentioned mcd's i'm really in the mood for a mcflurry. 



Worfiedoodles said:


> I started the day with my healthy breakfast, packed my usual lunch, and my dinner (turkey breast and a salad) are ready to go. So, back on track foodwise should go ok. I did not get up early and run, so not so great on that front. I have a ton of household and packing things to start working on after work, so I should be up and active -- and it's possible I may save my lunch and walk to a salad place, which would also give me some activity. I think being mindful is the best thing I can do today. I had too many carbs over the weekend, and it shows! Carbs are a vicious circle for me. *Gretchen*, when you said you were hungry at 10:30 at night and didn't know why, I knew why it would be with me -- it would meant I had had too many carbs, and then I start to crave them. For me it's better not to go too far in that direction. It helps me control my overall hunger, and when I do I've stopped with the late night cravings. YMMV
> 
> Maria



carbs aren't good for me. i'm not match for them. being pregnant and off of my diabetes meds i'm even worse about the carbs. instead of, you know, watching them knowing that i will be craving them even more i just eat them. 

after being diagnosed with PCOS i learned ALOT about carbs and just how "bad" they are. for someone who is insulin resistant (and *gretchen*, with your higher insulin you may feel this way too), your body just wants them so much more. you have to really make sure that if you're eating a carb that you're also eating a protein along with it. apple with laughing cow cheese, cracker with peanut butter...those are the good snacks. so, you know, popcorn and butter is ok then, right?? 



BernardandMissBianca said:


> Please make the insanity stop!!!!
> 
> I have broken out in hives and the itchys from the prednisone. I'm ready to crawl out of my skin.
> Waiting for the DR to call me back to see if I can be seen, of course that mean hauling the kids an hour away to go see the Dr.
> 
> Currently going on day 5(????) of no sleep, I hate this!!!!!!
> 
> 
> OK vent over! LOL



poor thing! i hope you feel better. make sure to drink a butt-load of water while you're on the prednisone and watch your salt intake. it can make you swell and retain water like crazy! 



SettinSail said:


> Well, as I said above I did not make it to the Y today.  I really look forward to coming home and relaxing after work!  I need to pack my clothes and take them with me to work since I go right by the gym on my way home
> I have this thing about being home when DS gets home from school though so  know I will come straight home this Fall.  Not too many years of that left so I'm going to continue it as long as I can.  We are having a PF Change frozen meal and brown rice for supper so that will be easy.  DS is sleeping over with a friend.  I'm still racking my brain for other ways to get back on track and hope we get some more responses to give me ideas!



shawn - does the Y have lockers that you can store some workout clothes in? that way you can just go to the gym and change there? 

oh other ways to get back on track? well, there's drinking lots of water....which i totally didn't do today. oops!

***

hi all! i got my laptop back and am very happy about that. it's all weird now though since they restored it to it's original settings. i lost my bookmarks and all that but still have all my photos and files so i won't complain.

i had this cootie thing removed on my neck today. i know you all care so much about that! but i have to complain because it's sore now! the doc couldn't zap it like she wanted since i'm pregnant and she thought better to be safe than sorry about using any electrical current. so instead i got a couple needles in the neck and then a whole lot of scraping.  gross. 

dh and i just had a serious discussion...about watching LOST. we discussed whether we should start re-watching it now and try to get all the seasons in before the baby or save it until the baby comes and watch it when we are up at all hours of the night.  i'm thinking positively and saying let's watch now because hopefully we won't have another kiddo like thomas who looooooved to stay up all night 

my countdown on the dvc member page is telling me *19* days til disney!! and the weekend before is labor day which is a HUGE 4 day long party and activities in my neighborhood...double-my bff from college is coming up from NC with her hubby and baby who i haven't seen since april. can't wait. would it be weird if i asked her to bring me some bojangles??


----------



## JacksLilWench

lisah0711 said:


> *QOTD Monday, August 22, 2011: Is there something that you can do today to get yourself back on track, or if you are holding steady on the track (good for you ) is there something that you can do keep yourself on track?
> *



I started this morning with my healthy oatmeal, had some boiled shrimp and a salad for lunch...and then fell off at dinner   I start so good, then I fall apart somewhere during the week.  The good part is, I will be starting right back out with my healthy breakfast tomorrow morning, no excuses!  I'm actually about to get a big fat glass of water right now to fill up.  To keep myself on track, I've actually already gone to the grocery store and bought all my healthy snacks including yogurt and veggies.  I will not lose it again tomorrow!


----------



## Disneywedding2010

I'm mentally and physically drained right now. I only got a few hours of sleep last night and had to be up early for a training session. I came home and sat up for about half an hour and went and laid down for 3 hours. I had a to do list a mile long of things to get accomplished today and none of it got done. It is a little after 7pm here (sun is still up) and I'm half tempted to go back to bed.

I plan on turning my phone off for a few days and trying to de-stress. I have 55 days until we leave. One part of my brain is saying "Oh you have time no rush." The part is saying "Good God woman get with the program!" Then you add the annoyance and stress of dealing with my mom, dealing with my best friend and her new found relationship, getting everything accomplished around here, etc etc.

We were suppose to throw a party on Saturday (kind of an early going away party) and I'm half tempted to not even do it now. I just don't have the energy for anything. I thought working out was suppose to release endorphins and all that jazz. All it seems to be doing to me lately is making me that much more exhausted and worn down.


----------



## my3princes

It was a good day in my world.  My promotion (same job, just a grade increase )  I knew it had been suggested, but now I know that it is definitely approved.  That means a big raise which I was pretty much counting on as I took the job for less than I othewise would have.  Now I'm around where I expected to be rejoining the work force   Hopefully I'll find an awesome premanent position before this one ends in May.  I also learned that my credit score is FABULOUS.  I'm still amazed.  We decided that we will do a pasta bar for Nick's birthday.  He can invite as many friends as he likes and it will be pretty easy to do.  Pasta is his favorite food so it makes him very happy.


----------



## glss1/2fll

OK. I've been gone and just been able to read and not post. Can't remember the order of the QOTDs but: just keep swimming is the Disney quote most likely to be rattling around my brain. This challenge I've learned the weight came off easier a few years ago then now.  Today I have not been very on track but I did go for a run. It was actually a 1/3 run 2/3 walk. Not good, but at least I did it!

I'm in a bit of a panic because we're having our one and only bathroom gutted. It was supposed to happen next week and this morning our contractor said he could do it starting tomorrow! Yikes. We're going to have him start Wednesday. Since it is the only facility in the house we'll probably move out for the week it'll take. That wasn't a problem before but with the date jumped up it poses some difficulties! I'm just taking deep breaths and reminding myself that all will be well.

 to itchy toes and hives! and anybody else who needs one

If DH would ever get off work we're going to swing by the deli at the market and get some Chinese. I just had a handful of peanut M&Ms  because I am getting hungry. I also drank a huge glass of water and will just need to remind myself that hunger isn't an emergency. Hope that phone rings soon with DH saying "Come get me!"


----------



## cclovesdis

Hello! We're back from Disney and I had a busy day at work so I am just catching up now. I was able to read a few pages sometime during our trip, but was still pages behind. Sounds like many of you have been very busy.

 to all those who need one.

Congrats Lisa on being our BL! 

Our trip was good, but was not our best one ever. We had more rain than anyone expected and we never made it to Animal Kingdom. It didn't help that it closed at 6 every night we were there. We loved Wilderness Lodge!  I definitely plan to stay there again. I'd also like to stay at the Poly one day. We had great luck and horrible luck with the buses and some of the lines were 60+ minutes. But,I'm glad we went and it did prove to be relaxing. We had good luck with Fastpass and spent our last morning in Fantasyland as soon as MK opened. Dinner at Le Cellier was good. We did have to wait about 30 minutes past our ADR time though. I ended up ordering the lobster salad app as my dinner. I got the impression that wasn't well received, but I don't care for the cuts of steak on its menu nor do I enjoy salmon. The halibut option came with a butter sauce and I am lactose intolerant. I could have asked them to hold the sauce, but I was worried the meal would not have been as good without it. My mom loved her meal and my dad was content and that is/was the most important part. 

I'm ready for bed, so I must be off. Our flight was delayed last night and I am going on about 5 hours of sleep.

Have a great week!


----------



## dvccruiser76

donac said:


> I think we have a date for our next trip to DW.  My sister and her family are using their DVC points for a 3 bedroom at BLT with a MK view.  They will be calling next month for next August.  I am excited since this is a place I wanted to stay as a retirement present for myself so it will be nice to cross it off my list of places to stay.



Sweet! That's a cool thing to cross off your list 



satorifound said:


> I just wanted to share that I am feeling pumped today. I am finally under 145! This past week has been a good one.



Yahoo, you go 



tigger813 said:


> Gotta go make Brian's shake. We love the new Orange Creamsicle shake. They are supposed come out with a mint chocolate and bring back the pumpkin spice sometime this fall. If I have to put in another order I will probably order another creamsicle before it goes away!



Are these Herbalife shakes? 



wickey's friend said:


> Hi, everybody!  I can't keep up with this thread -- it moves too quickly, lol!  I just wanted to say that as of last Friday's weigh in, I've lost 20 pounds since January 1 when I started the Spring BL challenge.  I changed the way I eat and added some (not enough) exercise in my life.  But I think it's the weekly weigh-ins that have kept me motivated.
> 
> I'm on board for the fall challenge -- I'd like to lose at least 22 pounds to get where I want to be.  I hope it doesn't take me another 8 months to do that, but I'll take what I can get.  Thanks for keeping me on track.



Nice work! Can't wait to see you in the fall challenge too. 



my3princes said:


> DH and I use vacations as our incentive.  We don't do little things along the way, but try to plan a big family vacation each summer.  This summer was not one of those summers as we are saving up for a Hawaiian vacation next summer.  Not having a summer trip this year has definitly adversely effected our diet and exercise plan.  Now that we're a year away from Hawaii the motivation is coming back.



Fabulous, have you been before? What islands are you going to?



bellebookworm9 said:


> And I just bought our park tickets for October, so all of our up front stuff (room, flights, tickets, MNSSHP tix) are all paid for-and paid off my credit card.



I'm jeaous just looking at your MNSSHP ticker 



tigger813 said:


> Just saw the trailer for Daniel Radcliffe's new movie! Man, he looks so grown up but the movie is quite frightening looking!



DH and I went to see Change Up and Rise of the Planet of the Apes for his b-day yesterday and Draco Malfoy was in ROTPOTA. He was a bad guy in that too.



cclovesdis said:


> Welcome to Healthy Habits!
> My name is CC (like see-see) and I will be your Healthy Habits (HH) coach for the Summer 2011 BL Challenge. I big thank you to donac and jenanderson for showing me the ropes.
> 
> *Here's How HH Works:* Each week, there will be 2 "things" to do each day. You earn 1 point for each day you do each "thing." So, if you do each "thing" for all 7 days, you earn 14 points. There will also be 2 mini-challenges each week. You earn 1 point for each mini-challenge you complete for a total of 16 possible points each week. At the end of the week, please PM me your total points. Here is an example:
> 
> 4/7 eating 2 fruits
> 3/7 drinking 6 8 oz. glasses of water
> 1/2 mini-challenges completed
> 
> I will post the top scores as well as a list of the participants each week on/about Tuesday. You have until Tuesday at 5 PM EST to send me your points. Everyone who participates (regardless of his/her total points) will be entered into the drawing for a prize. It will be something related to the week's HH. You will need to PM me your address so I can send you the prize. If you do not WISH to be entered into the prize drawing, please let me know.
> 
> Healthy Habits Week 12
> 
> *For All 7 Days:*
> 
> 1. Eat 2 servngs of protein. (I'll let you decide what that means.)
> 2. Take 1-2 minute(s) each night to write what was good about the day as related to your healthy journey.
> 
> Mini-Challenge 1: Exercise for at least 20 min. at a time at least three times.
> Mini-Challenge 2: Eat/drink 2 servings of dairy in addition to the 2 protein servings on at least 3 days.
> 
> Feel free to ask any questions! Have a great week! I promise to you respond as soon as possible!



I'm very much looking forward to trying HH during the fall challenge. I need a kick in the butt and I think these will be super helpful. 



buzz5985 said:


> Eating while on vacation - you ask??  Hmmmmm.  Not so good.  We went to the Hoop Dee Doo with my cousins last night, who are on their honeymoon.  The Pioneer Players wanted to know why they brought so many extra people on their honeymoon with them.   LOL  We ate at House of Blues the night before, with plans to have Giardeli's ice cream for desert - but the wait was close to 45 minutes for take out - and their ice cream is just not the good.  Tonight we drove all the way to AKL and went to Mara's just to get Zebra Domes, we bought 2 packages.  Tomorrow night we will be eating at Shula's.  We are really looking forward to this meal.



Hi Janis, how was HOB? What all did everyone get? 

Are the zebra domes that good?



tigger813 said:


> Maria-Adult Butterbeer is diet root beer and butterscotch schnapps on ice! If I can't be at WWoHP I'll just get my HP fix at home!



I need to try that one  For some reason I always pictured butterbeer as a warm drink. 



lisah0711 said:


> *Sue,* glad that you are having a great time on vacation!



Thanks 



lisah0711 said:


> *QOTD Friday, August 19, 2011:What is your favorite amusement park that is NOT Disney?  Or do you have one?
> *



I would also have to go with Sea World. Any of them work. We did lunch with Shamu in San Diego and it was incredible. We were so close 



bellebookworm9 said:


> I am down 3 pounds this week!! And exactly at my ~5% "goal" loss on WW. It then said my daily points were going to increase to 41, but they are still at 35.  So I'm only 1.6 pounds away from my goal for this challenge of 15 pounds. I can do it!!



Great job 



donac said:


> Biggest Loser Week 10 Results
> 
> Here we celebrate our progress and recognize our superstars.
> 
> Reminder:
> -if anybody knows they will miss weighing in, just PM and let me know and youll be marked excused
> 
> First some stats
> 
> MAINTAINERS:
> (staying within 2 lbs of their maintain weight is successfully maintaining!)
> # of Maintainers Reporting In & Successfully Maintaining:1
> Congrats Rose & Mike
> 
> The WISH Biggest Loser Summer Challenge Week 10
> 
> #10- keenercam   .198%
> #9-   momofdjc   .236%
> #8-   jaelless   .341%
> #7-   satorifound   .407
> #6-  trinaweena   .520 % (welcome back)
> #5-  mvliimmex    .531%
> #4-  wickey's friend   .578%
> #3-  Worfiedoodles   .817%
> #2-  JacksLilWench   1.206%
> 
> and now
> The WISH Biggest Loser Summer Challenge
> 
> Week 10 Biggest Loser is:
> #1-lisah0711   1.247 %



Great job everyone, you go Lisa! 



JacksLilWench said:


> EDIT: I just realized something.  This is the last week of the challenge, and I am REALLY not into that at all.  When does the Fall Challenge start up?!



Sadly I am right there with you. With vacation last week, I'm ready to start anew. There's something about the end of August that puts me in a great mood. I feel like I should get organized and buy myself new clothes for school even though I don't go to school  Plus all my shows start up soon, etc. 



Worfiedoodles said:


> When ds was small, _Santa's Village _in NH was perfect! I could feel myself relaxing just driving there, and even the entry was magical



What's a good age for Santa's Village and is it better during the holidays?



mikamah said:


> I can't believe it's the final week of the challenge but for me I'm excited because it's the beginnning of my vacation!!  I got cancelled today, so I'm going to get a run in and get my vacation shopping done while ds is at camp, so that will be nice.



Have a wonderful vacation Kathy  We have to get together some day for a walk before it gets too cold and yucky out. Are you ever off on Friday's?



Rose&Mike said:


> Janis (Buzz5985) will be the hostess for the new challenge! And Sue will be our weight keeper (her onscreen name is slipping my mind right now).



Ha! The new challenge starts on my anniversary. 

And hey, that's me! I'm so excited to be the fall weight keeper. I'm a huge numbers fan so it should be right up my alley. 



JacksLilWench said:


> Did you know AE does online ordering in extended sizes?  The women's jeans go up to size 18, and the tops go up to XXL.  Not that you would need to go that high for too long anyway   What I used to suggest to people was to order just a plain white t-shirt in the 2X and a pair of sale jeans (they routinely have jeans for around $20 on the clearance rounder) in a size 18 and see how they fit.  I would start with the Favorite Boyfriend jean- it's not as fitted as the other styles.  When you order from the store, it's shipped right to your house for *free*.  And if it doesn't fit, you can just return it to the store  HTH in some way!



Love AE. I shrink everything, so I often get the XXL tees there. I also love how you can return it to your local store if you don't like how it fits when you get it. 



lisah0711 said:


> *QOTD Sunday, August 21, 2011:  Share your favorite Disney quote.  It can be a line from a song, a movie or a quote by anyone, real or imaginary.  *



Dumbo - "The very things that hold you down are going to lift you up."

Cinderella - "A dream is a wish your heart makes, when you're fast asleep."



trinaweena said:


> "If you've enjoyed the ride my name is Bob and if you didn't my name is Jane and this has been Pirates of the Caribbean"
> 
> LOVE IT!



That's great 



BernardandMissBianca said:


> Please make the insanity stop!!!!
> 
> I have broken out in hives and the itchys from the prednisone. I'm ready to crawl out of my skin.
> Waiting for the DR to call me back to see if I can be seen, of course that mean hauling the kids an hour away to go see the Dr.



Oh no!!!! Hope the hives are gone by now 



dumbo_buddy said:


> would it be weird if i asked her to bring me some bojangles??



Hmmm... is there a chance that it would still be warm 



my3princes said:


> It was a good day in my world.  My promotion (same job, just a grade increase )  I knew it had been suggested, but now I know that it is definitely approved.  That means a big raise which I was pretty much counting on as I took the job for less than I othewise would have.



Now that's something to celebrate for sure 



Hi everyone  Back from vacation, but still doing  Vacation was boring, but relaxing. I don't really like to cook and clean on vacation, but one of the other couples there wanted to save money on food and decided that we should cook most meals  We did get out a few times, so that was my happy time. Warning: You may want to skip over the following.

So we went out to breakfast and I had the BEST pancakes. They were called S'mores Pancake Tacos. They were 2 fluffy pancakes folded in half like tacos and filled with a mixture of cream cheese, fluff and mini chocolate chips. Then they were dusted with a little cinnamon and powdered sugar 

Okay, enough bad food. 

I took a nap every day with DS, which was nice. No one wanted to spend money, so I figured what the hey I might as well catch some zzzzzz....

Unfortunately Dylan and the other little boy we stayed with fought a lot. When one had something the other wanted it, etc. and the fights began. The other boy also throws tantrums and Dylan thought he should try it too. 

Let's just say we were happy to have 2 normal days back at home to try and retrain Dylan to the way he was before vacation. 

Boys will be boys I guess. 

So, I'm very excited about the fall challenge. I rocked last fall, pretty much kept on target in the winter/spring then fell off the darn wagon this summer. Time to get my butt in gear. I'm hoping that I'll do better since I'm going to be the weight keeper this time around and I'm also going to try the HH this challenge to see if that pushes me more as well. 

Well, time for a little Bachelor Pad before bed. 

Hope everyone has a nice night.


----------



## bellebookworm9

BernardandMissBianca said:


> Please make the insanity stop!!!!
> 
> I have broken out in hives and the itchys from the prednisone. I'm ready to crawl out of my skin.
> Waiting for the DR to call me back to see if I can be seen, of course that mean hauling the kids an hour away to go see the Dr.
> 
> Currently going on day 5(????) of no sleep, I hate this!!!!!!



 I hope you were able to get in to see the Doctor and that you feel better soon.



dumbo_buddy said:


> darn, now that you mentioned mcd's i'm really in the mood for a mcflurry.
> 
> carbs aren't good for me. i'm not match for them. being pregnant and off of my diabetes meds i'm even worse about the carbs. instead of, you know, watching them knowing that i will be craving them even more i just eat them.
> 
> after being diagnosed with PCOS i learned ALOT about carbs and just how "bad" they are. for someone who is insulin resistant (and *gretchen*, with your higher insulin you may feel this way too), your body just wants them so much more. you have to really make sure that if you're eating a carb that you're also eating a protein along with it. apple with laughing cow cheese, cracker with peanut butter...those are the good snacks. so, you know, popcorn and butter is ok then, right??



Oh no! McFlurries are bad, but oh so good...

Like I said earlier, I don't really watch carbs. I'm eating pretty much what I used to, just less, more consciously, and eating more fruits and veggies. The doctor didn't say I had to cut out/watch carbs, and I'm not on meds for insulin resistance.  



cclovesdis said:


> Our trip was good, but was not our best one ever. We had more rain than anyone expected and we never made it to Animal Kingdom. It didn't help that it closed at 6 every night we were there. We loved Wilderness Lodge!  I definitely plan to stay there again. I'd also like to stay at the Poly one day. We had great luck and horrible luck with the buses and some of the lines were 60+ minutes. But,I'm glad we went and it did prove to be relaxing. We had good luck with Fastpass and spent our last morning in Fantasyland as soon as MK opened. Dinner at Le Cellier was good. We did have to wait about 30 minutes past our ADR time though. I ended up ordering the lobster salad app as my dinner. I got the impression that wasn't well received, but I don't care for the cuts of steak on its menu nor do I enjoy salmon. The halibut option came with a butter sauce and I am lactose intolerant. I could have asked them to hold the sauce, but I was worried the meal would not have been as good without it. My mom loved her meal and my dad was content and that is/was the most important part.



Glad to hear your trip went well-I didn't realize it was already happening! That's weird that they didn't like you ordering the appetizer as a meal. If Mom and I didn't share meals, we would probably do that.


----------



## lisah0711

Whew, boards are slow tonight!  

Quick welcome back *CC* and *Sue!* 

I'll be back tomorrow with more replies -- I'm sure to get a visit from the poof fairy if I try to post any tonight.  

*QOTD Tuesday, August 23, 2011:  One of the fun things about Disneyworld and Disneyland is the people watching -- it's amazing!   So please share with us something funny that you saw or heard on a Disney trip.  It can be something by someone that you were with or someone that you just saw or heard.*

When I was at the Princess last year I overheard a couple of women talking on the bus about staying at Cinderella's Castle -- one said very knowledgably "it's $10,000 a night and you have to book two years in advance."  The other one said quite seriously "Oh, let's call tomorrow and book it!"  Yeah, good luck with that!  

Have a great evening all!


----------



## bellebookworm9

lisah0711 said:


> *QOTD Tuesday, August 23, 2011:  One of the fun things about Disneyworld and Disneyland is the people watching -- it's amazing!   So please share with us something funny that you saw or heard on a Disney trip.  It can be something by someone that you were with or someone that you just saw or heard.*



I have 2 that I can think of off the top of my head.
1)After Fantasmic one night, I waited about 2 minutes for a bus to show up. I headed towards the back and was shortly joined by a mom, dad, and two little boys, Oscar and James, who I would guess to be about 4 & 2. Oscar gave me my two favorite quotes from this trip. The family had a conversation that went something like this:

Mom: Wow, we didn't have to wait for the bus at all. It was right here!
Dad: Makes up for this morning when we had to wait forever.
Oscar: Every day we make progress.

He said this completely serious in his little 4 year old way. I just cracked up. What child talks like that? As the ride continued, Oscar said something that sounded like "I want two vodkas." Mom said "Oh you do, do you?" Then she looked at me and said "That's really not what he said." I laughed along. She said to him "So ones not enough, you want two?" I never did find out what he actually said, and I don't think his parents knew either. 

2)Leaving Typhoon Lagoon one afternoon on the bus: It was Mom, Dad and their 3 or 4 kids, then Mom's sister and her two kids. From what I gathered, they were staying in a 2 bedroom villa. They had dinner ADRs in ONE HOUR  and needed to get everybody showered and changed, plus take the bus to wherever they were going in that time. Mom said "It's okay, we'll just make an assembly line." Dad said "We got the Wine & Dine Plan, right?" Mom said yes, and Dad replied "Good, we might need to crack open a bottle to get through this!"


----------



## JacksLilWench

lisah0711 said:


> *QOTD Tuesday, August 23, 2011:  One of the fun things about Disneyworld and Disneyland is the people watching -- it's amazing!   So please share with us something funny that you saw or heard on a Disney trip.  It can be something by someone that you were with or someone that you just saw or heard.*



First, *bellebookworm*, your story about the family from Typhoon Lagoon is gonna keep me laughing all night 

There are a couple that spring to mind.  One is from a couple years ago.  A friend and I were staying at Pop! and waiting in the queue for a bus.  And as it pulls up, this woman and her two kids come barreling out of the gift shop toward the bus to try to load up.  A couple seconds later, her husband  comes running out with the sunscreen/mister fan/whatever the kids had to have that morning.  So the bus is loading, she's almost pushing me and my friend trying to load, and the driver tells her the bus is full.  Which it was- my friend and I stood on the ride to MK.  So she starts flipping out, and yells "We've been waiting out here for 45 minutes for this bus!"  I had to physically bite my lip to keep from turning around and asking "According to what clock? Because you just came tearing out of the gift shop 90 seconds ago.  PS, your kids don't even fit that stroller you're toting around, and it's not even folded, so I don't know what you were planning to do there."  Instead I just laughed and rode to MK and enjoyed myself.

After reading that back, it sounds really harsh...but I just have a high boiling point, I guess.  I don't let stuff like buses get my undies in a twist, I don't know   I can't be the only one though, right?


----------



## donac

Good Tuesday morning everyone.

Welcome home everyone who was on vacation last week.  

B&MB  I hope you got into the dr's to get some help.

My toe is feeling better.  I was worried on sat when I thought that the rash was spreading up the foot but it stopped.  

Don't forget to send me your weight from last week so that I can get stats done for this past week. 

Nothing much planned for today.  I think we have to paint.  I think it is shutter day again.  I have 4 more to do that dh took off the top windows.  That shouldn't be too bad. 

The weather here is just beautiful this morning.  I hope everyone else has weather that is just as nice.  

Have a happy and healthy day.


----------



## pjlla

Disneywedding2010 said:


> I'm mentally and physically drained right now. I only got a few hours of sleep last night and had to be up early for a training session. I came home and sat up for about half an hour and went and laid down for 3 hours. I had a to do list a mile long of things to get accomplished today and none of it got done. It is a little after 7pm here (sun is still up) and I'm half tempted to go back to bed.
> 
> I plan on turning my phone off for a few days and trying to de-stress. I have 55 days until we leave. One part of my brain is saying "Oh you have time no rush." The part is saying "Good God woman get with the program!" Then you add the annoyance and stress of dealing with my mom, dealing with my best friend and her new found relationship, getting everything accomplished around here, etc etc.
> 
> We were suppose to throw a party on Saturday (kind of an early going away party) and I'm half tempted to not even do it now. I just don't have the energy for anything. I thought working out was suppose to release endorphins and all that jazz. All it seems to be doing to me lately is making me that much more exhausted and worn down.



Is it possible you have a virus or something that is making you worn out?  Or is it more "mental" exhaustion?  

Make a list, get a few things crossed off, and I promise you will feel better.



my3princes said:


> It was a good day in my world.  My promotion (same job, just a grade increase )  I knew it had been suggested, but now I know that it is definitely approved.  That means a big raise which I was pretty much counting on as I took the job for less than I othewise would have.  Now I'm around where I expected to be rejoining the work force   Hopefully I'll find an awesome premanent position before this one ends in May.  I also learned that my credit score is FABULOUS.  I'm still amazed.  We decided that we will do a pasta bar for Nick's birthday.  He can invite as many friends as he likes and it will be pretty easy to do.  Pasta is his favorite food so it makes him very happy.



Yeah!! And double YEAH on a great credit score!  (Although I"m not sure what that has to do with the promotion??.... are you buying a new car??)  

Enjoy the birthday party.  Both of my kids recently thanked me for the awesome birthday parties I've thrown them over the years.....I'm not sure if it is because we were watching some old home movies of some b.parties or because they were talking about b.parties at church this week.  But it's nice to know that the hard work has been appreciated!  I'm sure Nick will enjoy his party!



glss1/2fll said:


> OK. I've been gone and just been able to read and not post. Can't remember the order of the QOTDs but: just keep swimming is the Disney quote most likely to be rattling around my brain. This challenge I've learned the weight came off easier a few years ago then now.  Today I have not been very on track but I did go for a run. It was actually a 1/3 run 2/3 walk. Not good, but at least I did it!
> 
> I'm in a bit of a panic because we're having our one and only bathroom gutted. It was supposed to happen next week and this morning our contractor said he could do it starting tomorrow! Yikes. We're going to have him start Wednesday. Since it is the only facility in the house we'll probably move out for the week it'll take. That wasn't a problem before but with the date jumped up it poses some difficulties! I'm just taking deep breaths and reminding myself that all will be well.
> 
> to itchy toes and hives! and anybody else who needs one
> 
> If DH would ever get off work we're going to swing by the deli at the market and get some Chinese. I just had a handful of peanut M&Ms  because I am getting hungry. I also drank a huge glass of water and will just need to remind myself that hunger isn't an emergency. Hope that phone rings soon with DH saying "Come get me!"



Do you have someone to stay with while the bathroom work is being done or do you have to pay for a hotel?  



cclovesdis said:


> Hello! We're back from Disney and I had a busy day at work so I am just catching up now. I was able to read a few pages sometime during our trip, but was still pages behind. Sounds like many of you have been very busy.
> 
> to all those who need one.
> 
> Congrats Lisa on being our BL!
> 
> Our trip was good, but was not our best one ever. We had more rain than anyone expected and we never made it to Animal Kingdom. It didn't help that it closed at 6 every night we were there. We loved Wilderness Lodge!  I definitely plan to stay there again. I'd also like to stay at the Poly one day. We had great luck and horrible luck with the buses and some of the lines were 60+ minutes. But,I'm glad we went and it did prove to be relaxing. We had good luck with Fastpass and spent our last morning in Fantasyland as soon as MK opened. Dinner at Le Cellier was good. We did have to wait about 30 minutes past our ADR time though. I ended up ordering the lobster salad app as my dinner. I got the impression that wasn't well received, but I don't care for the cuts of steak on its menu nor do I enjoy salmon. The halibut option came with a butter sauce and I am lactose intolerant. I could have asked them to hold the sauce, but I was worried the meal would not have been as good without it. My mom loved her meal and my dad was content and that is/was the most important part.
> 
> I'm ready for bed, so I must be off. Our flight was delayed last night and I am going on about 5 hours of sleep.
> 
> Have a great week!



Your trip sounds good. SOrry you never made it to AK.  THat has always been an issue for us to,the early closing hour there.  

DD got to stay at WL a few years ago (without me!) and really loved it.  Glad you enjoyed it to.



dvccruiser76 said:


> Hi everyone  Back from vacation, but still doing  Vacation was boring, but relaxing. I don't really like to cook and clean on vacation, but one of the other couples there wanted to save money on food and decided that we should cook most meals  We did get out a few times, so that was my happy time. Warning: You may want to skip over the following.
> 
> So we went out to breakfast and I had the BEST pancakes. They were called S'mores Pancake Tacos. They were 2 fluffy pancakes folded in half like tacos and filled with a mixture of cream cheese, fluff and mini chocolate chips. Then they were dusted with a little cinnamon and powdered sugar
> 
> OOoh... wish I hadn't read this!!
> 
> 
> I took a nap every day with DS, which was nice. No one wanted to spend money, so I figured what the hey I might as well catch some zzzzzz....
> 
> Unfortunately Dylan and the other little boy we stayed with fought a lot. When one had something the other wanted it, etc. and the fights began. The other boy also throws tantrums and Dylan thought he should try it too.
> 
> Let's just say we were happy to have 2 normal days back at home to try and retrain Dylan to the way he was before vacation.
> 
> Boys will be boys I guess.



SOrry things didn't work out better on the vacation.  I'm like you.... I'd much rather eat out/order out for it to be a TRUE vacation.... but since I usually am vacationing with a group, I have to "go with the flow".... but we usually share the cooking/cleaning up and it work out just fine.  But that is probably one reason why I love my Disney vacations SO MUCH.... no cooking!!



donac said:


> Good Tuesday morning everyone.
> 
> Welcome home everyone who was on vacation last week.
> 
> B&MB  I hope you got into the dr's to get some help.
> 
> My toe is feeling better.  I was worried on sat when I thought that the rash was spreading up the foot but it stopped.
> 
> Don't forget to send me your weight from last week so that I can get stats done for this past week.
> 
> Nothing much planned for today.  I think we have to paint.  I think it is shutter day again.  I have 4 more to do that dh took off the top windows.  That shouldn't be too bad.
> 
> The weather here is just beautiful this morning.  I hope everyone else has weather that is just as nice.
> 
> Have a happy and healthy day.



YOu make me feel like such a SLACKER this summer!  You're house is going to look fabulous!  We barely got anything done around here this summer.... we've barely kept up with the lawn mowing.  The yard has never looked so bad..... weeds in every flower bed, weeds in the paths, nothing edged.... oh well... it will still be there next summer!

******************

MOrning friends!  Summer is winding down around here (back to school in 8 days) and we've been hanging loose and sleeping late and really slacking.  As of tomorrow we are going to back to "school" schedule sleeping!  Otherwise the first day of school will be a real shock to the system!  

I expect a phone call any day now with some subbing days for me to put on my calendar.  UgH!

Today I've got some errands to run to get DS some jeans for school before the sale ends at Old Navy.  I've gotta drop DD off at the downtown Y because our pool is closed for its annual cleaning.  AFter I drop her I'm going to take an hour or so of "me" time and hit the small history museum downtown that I've been wanting to visit.  Then off to the mall for the jeans and maybe another errand or two and then home to make dinner before DS heads to soccer practice.  

I plan to hit the TM before I leave the house this morning, but DH is still in bed, so can't do it yet!  Soon though!

Coffee is ready and I'm hungry.... off to wake up my metabolism with some scrambled egg whites with mushroom and tomato!....................P


----------



## dumbo_buddy

morning all! 

*gretchen -  *those two stories were hilarious! it is AMAZING the things that come out of kids' mouths. i'm almost glad that my kid isn't talking much yet b/c i'm a little afraid about what he might say! 

*jackslilwench *- psh, knowing me i would have definitely said something. i have a problem with keeping my mouth shut and keeping a poker face. when someone is annoying me at disney my face says it all. i often come back from disney telling my husband how much i hate people. though i really shouldn't be surprised....i got home from target yesterday, our family friends came over and the first thing i said to her was, "i hate people." nice, right? 

*dona -* glad your toe is feeling better. yes! it's GORGEOUS here today too! and of course i need to go get DH's car inspected. at least the car place is within walking distance and we can just walk around while waiting! it's 63 out and sunny. perfecto! hm, maybe i should take the kiddo to the zoo??

*sue - *welcome back from vacation! i'm glad you got some relaxation time but i'm sure it's not easy to vacation with other people. they say you really don't know someone until you live with them! sorry the boys were fighting. oooo and tantrums!!! fuuuuun!!!!  you deserve hugs for that!!

***

ok i must not complain about this....my kid is STILL sleeping. that's a full TWO HOURS later than he usually sleep. growth spurt maybe? i can see on the monitor now that he's finally stirring. i'm usually a quarter through my walk right now. it's funny how you get so used to doing things at a certain time that when you can't get out and go it throws you for a loop! i'm sitting here twiddling my thumbs in my workout outfit! 

i woke up feeling full today. ew. just goes to show i need to stop eating so much in the evening! i must get my water in today. 

i'm drawing a complete blank on the *QOTD* - maybe i'll come back from this vacation with something good!


----------



## lisah0711

Good morning all!  



Worfiedoodles said:


> I started the day with my healthy breakfast, packed my usual lunch, and my dinner (turkey breast and a salad) are ready to go. So, back on track foodwise should go ok. I did not get up early and run, so not so great on that front. I have a ton of household and packing things to start working on after work, so I should be up and active -- and it's possible I may save my lunch and walk to a salad place, which would also give me some activity. I think being mindful is the best thing I can do today.



Sounds like you are off to a great start this week, *Maria!* 

Glad that you had a good report from the doctor, *Gretchen*.  I'm not a fan of the scales at the doctor's office, either, I swear sometimes the nurse has her foot on it or the gravity is off there . . . 

*Buffy,* I'm so sorry and hope that you are feeling better very, very soon!    Hang in there! 

*Shawn,* I'm another Mom who likes to be home when the kid comes home from school when I can.  I find having an extra set of workout clothes in the car will sometimes save me when I forget.  Honestly, I've been doing my workouts in the mornings and it is very nice to have them out of the way but it is not always easy to do.  

*Nancy,* I was a big fan of Kraft mac n' cheese when I was preggers, too.  



JacksLilWench said:


> I started this morning with my healthy oatmeal, had some boiled shrimp and a salad for lunch...and then fell off at dinner   I start so good, then I fall apart somewhere during the week.  The good part is, I will be starting right back out with my healthy breakfast tomorrow morning, no excuses!  I'm actually about to get a big fat glass of water right now to fill up.  To keep myself on track, I've actually already gone to the grocery store and bought all my healthy snacks including yogurt and veggies.  I will not lose it again tomorrow!



The important thing is that you got right back on track!    Remember Liesel's 80/20 rule?  So you are right there!  

*Christina,* so sorry that you are feeling so drained now.  Soon you will be in your new home in FL.  

Congrats, *Deb,* on the promotion and raise!    And the credit score.    Didn't Nick just have a birthday?!?  Where does the time go? 

*Linda,* good luck with the bathroom remodel!   

*CC,* glad that you had a great time on your trip!    I love Wilderness Lodge.  There is something about that boat ride to Magic Kingdom I find very relaxing.

*Sue,* glad that you had a good time, too.    ITA that it is better not to have to cook and clean on vacation!  

*Dona,* glad that the toe is feeling better!   

*Pamela,* sounds like you have had a wonderful summer!  

*Nancy,* soon we will be doing the single digit dance with you for your trip!  

Have a great day all!


----------



## Worfiedoodles

my3princes said:


> It was a good day in my world.  My promotion (same job, just a grade increase )



 *Deb* this is Awesome! Congratulations! 



glss1/2fll said:


> I'm in a bit of a panic because we're having our one and only bathroom gutted. _I also drank a huge glass of water and will just need to remind myself that hunger isn't an emergency._



I would be a bit panicked, too, it's hard to get the "moving out" together earlier than anticipated! That is one of my favorite sayings, and I find myself referring to it when I'm about to make a really bad choice. It has even stopped some 



cclovesdis said:


> We loved Wilderness Lodge!  I definitely plan to stay there again.



Hope you're caught up on your sleep now. We stayed at WL in Jan this year for marathon weekend. It is a beautiful and restful place! 



dvccruiser76 said:


> What's a good age for Santa's Village and is it better during the holidays?



I think anytime you want to go there are things you can do, they have rides that are sized for little ones. I would think 3 or 4 would be optimal to start. I think my ds was 5 the first time we went. You should check out their website. It is really cool to get a photo of your little one riding a carousel of nothing but Rudolph's! There will be things that are too much for him -- I doubt he's going to want to pet the live reindeer, but you never know. I've never been over the holidays, but I bet that's pretty magical. The line for Santa might be a bit more scary at that time. He's there year-round, which is nice. 



lisah0711 said:


> *QOTD Tuesday, August 23, 2011:  One of the fun things about Disneyworld and Disneyland is the people watching -- it's amazing!   So please share with us something funny that you saw or heard on a Disney trip.  It can be something by someone that you were with or someone that you just saw or heard.*



Well, lots of you have already heard this, but it's one of my favorite stories from ds's first visit at age 4, so here you go again...We were starting out with our very first day in the MK, we had ds buckled into his stroller and ready to go. We were on our way and almost entering Tomorrowland, when ds told us to stop the stroller. He had just started Catholic pre-K the month before, so he was taking everything they told him very literally. He bowed his head and said, "Dear Lord, please be with us while we are meeting our characters, Amen!" He had been told that anytime you are about to do something important, you should pray that God will be with you. It was so cute, but also a little jarring. I guess we hadn't really thought through the religious part of sending him to Catholic school  



pjlla said:


> I expect a phone call any day now with some subbing days for me to put on my calendar.  UgH!



Just keep telling yourself it's  money! And isn't it nice to be needed? 



dumbo_buddy said:


> i'm drawing a complete blank on the *QOTD* - maybe i'll come back from this vacation with something good!



Once Thomas gets really vocal you will be amazed at the gems you will have. It's a special moment when you realize they repeat whatever you least want them to at the most inappropriate time 

Couldn't run this morning because dh needed to get to work early. Doing great with eating, so that's something. I have a new project at work, so that will keep me busy instead of snacking in the afternoon, always helpful 

Maria


----------



## dumbo_buddy

WWAAAHHHHHH i knew thomas sleeping in would not be a good thing. he's been cranky all day and refuses to nap. screamed bloody murder in his crib until i took him out. waaaaaaahhhhh!!!

mommy needs her quiet time!!!! 

so...no nap, and earthquake, and i can't drink booze. it's official. this day sucks. lol!


----------



## Worfiedoodles

Whew! Ok, that's one NYer checking in...how is everyone else? We evacuated our bldg, but they let us back in. I feel so safe. Isn't there something called aftershocks? 

Maria


----------



## SettinSail

We felt the earthquake down here in NC !!!

I was in the bathroom at work and I didn't actually feel a thing but walked out to mass panic!  I'm not sure why I didn't feel it in there.  A few other ladies were in there and no one seemed to feel or notice anything.

I'm really disappointed that I didn't get to feel it.  It will proabably never happen in this area again.

Hope everyone's OK.  Our news here is reporting no injuries and no damage.


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

donac said:


> B&MB  I hope you got into the dr's to get some help.
> 
> My toe is feeling better.  I was worried on sat when I thought that the rash was spreading up the foot but it stopped.



I'm a little better, apparently I'm allergic to the silvadene which is the med the DR gave me for the burn. Go figure! LOL 
So I have hives, awesome. And my ears and throat itch, double awesome. 

I'm glad your toe is better!! We are just a handful this week aren't we?!?!

DH checked in from DC, everyone is ok. No damage to the building, just some jostled computers. I didn't feel anything up here but I'm loopy and I was driving so I doubt I would have noticed. 
Apparently Colorado had an earthquake this morning too.


----------



## donac

Okay here in jersey.  We had been painting the house this morning and I knew dh was just about done for the day.  I had showered and changed and was reading in the living room.  It sounded loud like dh was on the roof.  But then it moved a little more than him being on the roof.  Then it ended and I didn't think about it but ds called and asked about it.  JCPennys had some things move on the shelves and they were wondering about it.  Dh was painting in the backyard and couldn't figure out why his legs were shaking since he hadn't been on the ladder that long today.

I hope everyone else is okay.


----------



## Worfiedoodles

Glad you guys are alright! Hopefully we'll have more check-ins later. 

Maria


----------



## bellebookworm9

Fine over here in Buffalo, felt absolutely nothing. I have friends in NYC who felt it. Haven't seen anything on Facebook about my friend visiting Virginia, so hoping she's alright. I think it's strange that we don't get earthquakes here more often since we are on a major fault line (Niagara Falls, if I'm not mistaken). 

Today is busy, busy, busy. I'm on laundry load #4, with one more to go. Just finished the last that I had to do of painting my bedroom. Need to pack all my clothes and toiletries for tomorrow. Got my glasses adjusted, got our bottles returned, went to Target to use my $5 off coupon for Brita filters, and went to Panera for lunch as a late birthday celebration for Mom. I ordered the strawberry chicken salad, which I ate about 1/3 of and will have the rest for dinner. Got a brownie that was a whopping 13 points  but it's all gone now so no longer here to tempt me.  

Excited to head back to school tomorrow, not the least of which is brought on by the fact that I finally get my new laptop!


----------



## lisah0711

Glad that everyone is okay after the earthquake!  



dumbo_buddy said:


> so...no nap, and earthquake, and i can't drink booze. it's official. this day sucks. lol!



Sorry, *Nancy!*   Hope your guy goes to sleep early tonight.  



Worfiedoodles said:


> Whew! Ok, that's one NYer checking in...how is everyone else? We evacuated our bldg, but they let us back in. I feel so safe. Isn't there something called aftershocks?



  Hope there won't be any aftershocks.  



SettinSail said:


> We felt the earthquake down here in NC !!!
> 
> I was in the bathroom at work and I didn't actually feel a thing but walked out to mass panic!  I'm not sure why I didn't feel it in there.  A few other ladies were in there and no one seemed to feel or notice anything.
> 
> I'm really disappointed that I didn't get to feel it.  It will proabably never happen in this area again.



  Sorry that you didn't get to feel the earthquake.  



BernardandMissBianca said:


> I'm a little better, apparently I'm allergic to the silvadene which is the med the DR gave me for the burn. Go figure! LOL



Glad they figured out what the problem is, *Buffy.*  Hope that you are feeling better soon!  



bellebookworm9 said:


> Got a brownie that was a whopping 13 points  but it's all gone now so no longer here to tempt me.



Well, was it really that tasty? Have a safe trip back to school!  

Sorry, *dona,* lost your quote -- glad your DH was okay being on the ladder in the earthquake.


----------



## lisah0711

Back with the QOTD for tomorrow.   

We are only two short days from the end of the summer challenge.  As you think about your Summer and plan your Fall it might be good to think a little about how you feel about yourself and how you have done. 

Here is a little quiz I found on sparkpeople.com (where else? ) about body image.

*How Positive is Your Body Image?*

Body image affects how you feel about yourself, how you project yourself, and how you care for your own health. Answer the following questions to find out where your body image stands nowand how you can improve it. 

Here is the link to the quiz:

http://www.sparkpeople.com/resource/assessment_questions.asp?quizid=69

One of the things that I liked about this quiz is that it tells you what your body image is but also gives you some suggestions on how to improve it.

*Which leads me to the QOTD Wednesday, August 24, 2011:  How is your body image today?  You can take the quiz and share the answer or just tell us how you feel about your body image.  *

I'll be the brave one to go first.  

_You need to work on your body image_.

Don't worry, you're not alone. Eighty percent of women are dissatisfied with their appearance (Goldberg, Bailey, Lenart, & Koff, 1996; Katz, 2005), but that doesn't mean it's OK or healthy to feel that way. Luckily, there are ways to improve your body image and view yourself more positively right nowwithout changing how you look.

I'm thinking that maybe some work in this area would help me to move beyond the land of good intentions and into the land of great results.  

Have a great evening all!


----------



## dumbo_buddy

*lisa *- i just took the quiz...sparkpeople tells me i have a love-hate relationship with my body. really? cuz last time i checked i just HATED my body! 

i'm working on the whole body image thing. i'm in a weird spot right now - after having finally gotten down to my pre-baby and goal weight and then getting pg again, it's been really difficult watching the weight go back on. i know that it's ok that i'm gaining but in the back of my mind i think, "ugh, each extra pound is just going to be that much harder to take off."

however, on the positive side, this here body of mine ran a half marathon in february! it birthed a kid and it's going to birth another one in a few months! so, ya know, it's not so bad 

omg this day cannot end quick enough. i can't wait to go to sleep! let's all say a little prayer that my kiddo sleeps tonight!


----------



## my3princes

lisah0711 said:


> Good morning all!
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats, *Deb,* on the promotion and raise!    And the credit score.    Didn't Nick just have a birthday?!?  Where does the time go?
> 
> Have a great day all!




I swear that he was just born.  Where does time go?

P  I got a new credit card to earn points towards our cruise next summer.  The credit score was sent with my new card.


----------



## bellebookworm9

lisah0711 said:


> Well, was it really that tasty? Have a safe trip back to school!



The brownie was delicious. I had enough points for it because I ate a small breakfast and ordered a salad, and still had plenty left over for dinner. I don't regret it at all, but I hadn't looked up the points beforehand since I didn't know what I'd be getting for dessert, so I was a little shocked.



lisah0711 said:


> *Which leads me to the QOTD Wednesday, August 24, 2011:  How is your body image today?  You can take the quiz and share the answer or just tell us how you feel about your body image.  *



I, like Nancy, got the _love-hate relationship_ answer.

Looking through the questions, I can see where that comes from. When I look in the mirror, I'm not upset at what I see, unless I'm not wearing clothes and can see the stretch marks all up my sides. I'm self-conscious about that, but otherwise I see a fairly attractive person. In fact, I don't tend to realize that I am overweight until I see pictures. 

I exercise mostly because I know it will make me feel healthier, but will also help me on my goal to weight loss for health. 



dumbo_buddy said:


> omg this day cannot end quick enough. i can't wait to go to sleep! let's all say a little prayer that my kiddo sleeps tonight!



Saying that prayer for you!

Whoo! Laundry is nearly done, just need to get the last load out of the dryer. All the rest of my clothes are sorted in piles on the bed waiting to go into the suitcase. Everything else is in boxes or crates in the dining room sorted into mostly "upstairs" (so we can hand it in through the window) or "downstairs" (so we can hopefully pull right up to the door), and all of it by "jeep" or "sebring" (which car it's going in). We may actually be able to see out the back window! 

Last night one of my housemates sent the rest of us a message asking if we would be okay with two of them (they're a couple) bringing a yorkie poo. First off, it's illegal to have anything besides a fish in on campus housing. Second, I'm deathly afraid of dogs (besides my own, for the most part). I was on the verge of caving, but then one of the other housemates said she would not be okay with it, so thankfully the dog will not be coming.

Waiting for Mom to get off work so she can fit my Minnie Mouse dress pattern to me for MNSSHP! (Only 45 days until our trip-it's getting so close )


----------



## dvccruiser76

lisah0711 said:


> *QOTD Tuesday, August 23, 2011:  One of the fun things about Disneyworld and Disneyland is the people watching -- it's amazing!   So please share with us something funny that you saw or heard on a Disney trip.  It can be something by someone that you were with or someone that you just saw or heard.*



Well, this wasn't me, but a friend of mine went to the AK in January and sent me a picture text of a skinny woman with green sparkle Tinkerbell Wings (the kind that you buy for your kids Halloween costume) and platform shoes. 

PLEASE tell me that no one on these boards walks around the park in heels. How on earth do they do it



pjlla said:


> SOrry things didn't work out better on the vacation.  I'm like you.... I'd much rather eat out/order out for it to be a TRUE vacation.... but since I usually am vacationing with a group, I have to "go with the flow".... but we usually share the cooking/cleaning up and it work out just fine.  But that is probably one reason why I love my Disney vacations SO MUCH.... no cooking!!



Agreed   One of the girls emailed and said that they had a great time and that we should do it every year. I didn't reply to that one and told DH on my walk tonight that we would not be vacationing with them every year. I like my alone time, and we also like to vacation with my family every other year or so. 

Plus let's face it, my vacations are planned for the next 2 years. I'm a Dis freak with planning 



dumbo_buddy said:


> ok i must not complain about this....my kid is STILL sleeping. that's a full TWO HOURS later than he usually sleep.



What???   That barely happens here and the days when he over sleeps are usually days when I need to take him to daycare so I can get to work  



lisah0711 said:


> *Sue,* glad that you had a good time, too.    ITA that it is better not to have to cook and clean on vacation!



Yes it is 



Worfiedoodles said:


> I think anytime you want to go there are things you can do, they have rides that are sized for little ones. I would think 3 or 4 would be optimal to start. I think my ds was 5 the first time we went. You should check out their website. It is really cool to get a photo of your little one riding a carousel of nothing but Rudolph's! There will be things that are too much for him -- I doubt he's going to want to pet the live reindeer, but you never know. I've never been over the holidays, but I bet that's pretty magical. The line for Santa might be a bit more scary at that time. He's there year-round, which is nice.



Funny you said that. My boss just got back from SV today. He said Dylan would probably enjoy it more when he's 3. They love going there too. 



dumbo_buddy said:


> WWAAAHHHHHH i knew thomas sleeping in would not be a good thing. he's been cranky all day and refuses to nap. screamed bloody murder in his crib until i took him out. waaaaaaahhhhh!!!



 Dylan is the same way. Hmmmm..... and extra hour of sleep or freedom in exchange for a day of the crankies  Sometimes it's not worth the trade. 



So, I'm about ready for bed. I must have allergies today. My throat has been super itchy and now my nose is stuffy. Anyone else?


----------



## Rose&Mike

*So, I am scheduled to coach starting Friday, from August 26th to September 1st. If anyone would like to take part of that week, please send me a pm. Thanks!*


----------



## SettinSail

Rose&Mike said:


> *So, I am scheduled to coach starting Friday, from August 26th to September 1st. If anyone would like to take part of that week, please send me a pm. Thanks!*



I'm too lazy and too tired to PM you but I can start on Sept 1st and that will take care of one day for you


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

lisah0711 said:


> Back with the QOTD for tomorrow.
> 
> We are only two short days from the end of the summer challenge.  As you think about your Summer and plan your Fall it might be good to think a little about how you feel about yourself and how you have done.
> 
> Here is a little quiz I found on sparkpeople.com (where else? ) about body image.
> 
> *How Positive is Your Body Image?*
> 
> Body image affects how you feel about yourself, how you project yourself, and how you care for your own health. Answer the following questions to find out where your body image stands nowand how you can improve it.
> 
> Here is the link to the quiz:
> 
> http://www.sparkpeople.com/resource/assessment_questions.asp?quizid=69
> 
> One of the things that I liked about this quiz is that it tells you what your body image is but also gives you some suggestions on how to improve it.
> 
> *Which leads me to the QOTD Wednesday, August 24, 2011:  How is your body image today?  You can take the quiz and share the answer or just tell us how you feel about your body image.  *
> 
> I'll be the brave one to go first.
> 
> _You need to work on your body image_.
> 
> Don't worry, you're not alone. Eighty percent of women are dissatisfied with their appearance (Goldberg, Bailey, Lenart, & Koff, 1996; Katz, 2005), but that doesn't mean it's OK or healthy to feel that way. Luckily, there are ways to improve your body image and view yourself more positively right nowwithout changing how you look.
> 
> I'm thinking that maybe some work in this area would help me to move beyond the land of good intentions and into the land of great results.
> 
> Have a great evening all!



Apparently I need to work on my body image. Well, I knew that! LOL

This is not a good question to ask today because the hives have gotten the best of me. I just stood in a cold shower for 30 minutes and cried, trying to get my body to stop hurting. I now have hives in my mouth and throat so needless to say my body image is in the tanker! I took 2 benadryl at 9:30, I'm hoping they kick in soon or I'm going to the ER. 
This sucks!!!


----------



## bellebookworm9

BernardandMissBianca said:


> Apparently I need to work on my body image. Well, I knew that! LOL
> 
> This is not a good question to ask today because the hives have gotten the best of me. I just stood in a cold shower for 30 minutes and cried, trying to get my body to stop hurting. I now have hives in my mouth and throat so needless to say my body image is in the tanker! I took 2 benadryl at 9:30, I'm hoping they kick in soon or I'm going to the ER.
> This sucks!!!



I'm going to recommend you go to the ER anyway. I think you may need something more than benydryl. I hope the hives go away soon and that you don't have to go to the hospital.


----------



## my3princes

Good morning.  

I'm up, but I feel like I didn't sleep last night.  I swear I woke up dozens of times.  This is going to be a very long day.  At least half my week is behind me.  I hope that I can control my eating today given that I'm so tired and when I'm tired like this I crave sugar.


----------



## Worfiedoodles

I am going to throw this out for folks like *Deb and Pamela*, who might have more experience with this....we are driving to Montreal next week, and I am having a heck of a time figuring out if we can bring a cooler full of produce, nuts, cheese etc. I think we're safe with chips and drinks, but it would make my life a lot easier if I can bring all that along -- since I'm not eating chips these days!

We're going up I-89 and crossing in Vermont, if you have any advice. We've never driven across a border before (ok Nogales, but we weren't the adults in charge and it was 15 years ago), so I'm not certain how it goes. Oh! I bet *Lisah* crosses the border, too! And maybe *Gretchen?* I am up for any and all advice! 

TIA!
Maria


----------



## dumbo_buddy

my3princes said:


> Good morning.
> 
> I'm up, but I feel like I didn't sleep last night.  I swear I woke up dozens of times.  This is going to be a very long day.  At least half my week is behind me.  I hope that I can control my eating today given that I'm so tired and when I'm tired like this I crave sugar.



i hear ya dona, i could have written this myself. i was up a bunch last night. even DISed for a while around 3:30am! just read, didn't type. i was so tired when i got out of bed at 6:30. going to have to really try hard not to overeat today!



Worfiedoodles said:


> I am going to throw this out for folks like *Deb and Pamela*, who might have more experience with this....we are driving to Montreal next week, and I am having a heck of a time figuring out if we can bring a cooler full of produce, nuts, cheese etc. I think we're safe with chips and drinks, but it would make my life a lot easier if I can bring all that along -- since I'm not eating chips these days!
> 
> We're going up I-89 and crossing in Vermont, if you have any advice. We've never driven across a border before (ok Nogales, but we weren't the adults in charge and it was 15 years ago), so I'm not certain how it goes. Oh! I bet *Lisah* crosses the border, too! And maybe *Gretchen?* I am up for any and all advice!
> 
> TIA!
> Maria



maria, i have no idea but i found this website that might be helpful: http://www.cbsa-asfc.gc.ca/menu-eng.htmlhttp://www.cbsa-asfc.gc.ca/menu-eng.html

a quick google said something about how you can bring produce into canada but you can't carry citrus back over into the US. but don't trust that answer because i found it on some yahoo question and answer page. 

***
morning all! beautiful day here again. thomas slept last night so thank you to all who wished him a good night's sleep! he was up at normal time this morning so i hope that means he'll nap. please oh please oh please! 

you ever have those days where you just KNOW you should remember something? a birthday? an appt? something?? i'm having that right now.


----------



## Rose&Mike

SettinSail said:


> I'm too lazy and too tired to PM you but I can start on Sept 1st and that will take care of one day for you


Thanks Shawn.


BernardandMissBianca said:


> Apparently I need to work on my body image. Well, I knew that! LOL
> 
> This is not a good question to ask today because the hives have gotten the best of me. I just stood in a cold shower for 30 minutes and cried, trying to get my body to stop hurting. I now have hives in my mouth and throat so needless to say my body image is in the tanker! I took 2 benadryl at 9:30, I'm hoping they kick in soon or I'm going to the ER.
> This sucks!!!


Buffy--I hope you are doing ok. I would have recommended the er too, if they are in your throat and mouth. Have they put you on a steroid? I had a really bad reaction to a bee sting on the hand about 15 years ago. After three days it kept getting worse and I ended up in the er when I was having trouble breathing and my face was swelling. I think they gave me an iv steroid and heavy doses of benadryl and the swelling was down within a couple of hours. It was pretty amazing--when I walked in the door I couldn't bend my fingers.

Please let us know how you are doing today.


----------



## lisah0711

*Buffy,* hope that you are feeling better today!  



Worfiedoodles said:


> I am going to throw this out for folks like *Deb and Pamela*, who might have more experience with this....we are driving to Montreal next week, and I am having a heck of a time figuring out if we can bring a cooler full of produce, nuts, cheese etc. I think we're safe with chips and drinks, but it would make my life a lot easier if I can bring all that along -- since I'm not eating chips these days!
> 
> We're going up I-89 and crossing in Vermont, if you have any advice. We've never driven across a border before (ok Nogales, but we weren't the adults in charge and it was 15 years ago), so I'm not certain how it goes. Oh! I bet *Lisah* crosses the border, too! And maybe *Gretchen?* I am up for any and all advice!



Here is a link that I found that may be similar to Nancy's.  This one is from the official Canada site.  http://www.beaware.gc.ca/english/brirape.shtml 

One thing I learned is declare everything.  DH had a lime once that he forgot and it caused us some trouble.  Also, sign your passport before you come back into the U.S.  

They have really delicious milk in Canada (something with the pasteurization) and the chocolate is very good, too.  

It will be fun!  

*Nancy,* hope you can get some rest today.  

I had a lot of weird dreams last night, too.  Already I am having anxiety dreams about my half next month.    I'm definately at the "what was I thinking stage?"  

Have a great day all!


----------



## lisah0711

Rose&Mike said:


> *So, I am scheduled to coach starting Friday, from August 26th to September 1st. If anyone would like to take part of that week, please send me a pm. Thanks!*



Rose, I can take Friday, August 26th, and give the instructions for the closing of the challenge.  It's been pretty quiet on the week-ends so I say skip a QOTD for those days and then post a question on Monday and Wednesday and call it good.  We should be getting the results at the beginning of the week and there is usually a lot of chatter with that.  By the time things quiet down it will be time for Shawn to start.  

Thank you for all you do to keep us organized!


----------



## bellebookworm9

Worfiedoodles said:


> I am going to throw this out for folks like *Deb and Pamela*, who might have more experience with this....we are driving to Montreal next week, and I am having a heck of a time figuring out if we can bring a cooler full of produce, nuts, cheese etc. I think we're safe with chips and drinks, but it would make my life a lot easier if I can bring all that along -- since I'm not eating chips these days!
> 
> We're going up I-89 and crossing in Vermont, if you have any advice. We've never driven across a border before (ok Nogales, but we weren't the adults in charge and it was 15 years ago), so I'm not certain how it goes. Oh! I bet *Lisah* crosses the border, too! And maybe *Gretchen?* I am up for any and all advice!



Nope, I think the last time I crossed the border I was 5 and we went to Marineland.  I don't have a passport since we don't leave the country, and I don't need an enhanced license either. But it seems the other ladies here have got you covered!



Rose&Mike said:


> Buffy--I hope you are doing ok. I would have recommended the er too, if they are in your throat and mouth. Have they put you on a steroid? I had a really bad reaction to a bee sting on the hand about 15 years ago. After three days it kept getting worse and I ended up in the er when I was having trouble breathing and my face was swelling. I think they gave me an iv steroid and heavy doses of benadryl and the swelling was down within a couple of hours. It was pretty amazing--when I walked in the door I couldn't bend my fingers.



I may have mentioned this before, but my mom has live threatening reactions to, of all things, the powder in gloves (we think). She always has benydryl, prednisone, and at least one epi-pen with her at all times. It always affects her eyes/throat the worst, and the most severe one she's ever had, before we had all the stuff for her to take, she almost died while checking into the ER. It was horrifying, but they got every doctor in the place working on her, and she is obviously still here today, so they can really work some magic!


----------



## Rose&Mike

lisah0711 said:


> Rose, I can take Friday, August 26th, and give the instructions for the closing of the challenge.  It's been pretty quiet on the week-ends so I say skip a QOTD for those days and then post a question on Monday and Wednesday and call it good.  We should be getting the results at the beginning of the week and there is usually a lot of chatter with that.  By the time things quiet down it will be time for Shawn to start.
> 
> Thank you for all you do to keep us organized!



Thanks.


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

Hi everyone!  I am just checking in since I have really been MIA for most of this challenge.  Life just has gotten a bit busy and its hard to keep up.

I am vowing to be more chatty during the fall challenge.  I also plan to try South beach for the first time so hopefully that will give me a good kick start.  I pretty much had a slow gain this challenge and I actually gained 10lbs.  Not exactly what I was going for.

I have a new goal of looking hot for our vacation to the beach next summer so hopefully that will keep me motivated.  Plus school starts on Monday and hopefully will make for better routines.

Im glad so many of you stuck with the challenge this summer.

Thank you to everyone who has helped make this challenge possible.  Especially Rose, Dona, and CC!  You ladies are all amazing.

**********************************************************

I am off from work until next tues.  I actually was at the office yesterday during the earthquake.  Our whole office shook, doors and windows rattled.  Quite scarey.  I actually thought there might have been an explosion near by.  Earthquake was honestly the last thing I thought of. 

Today is a relaxation day for me.  My son and I are still in our PJ's.  Tonight Ryan has a football scrimmage but otherwise nothing planned.

I hope you are all enjoying a beautiful day.  Its sunny with a cool breeze here.  It feels absolutely marvelous.


----------



## pjlla

Worfiedoodles said:


> Well, lots of you have already heard this, but it's one of my favorite stories from ds's first visit at age 4, so here you go again...We were starting out with our very first day in the MK, we had ds buckled into his stroller and ready to go. We were on our way and almost entering Tomorrowland, when ds told us to stop the stroller. He had just started Catholic pre-K the month before, so he was taking everything they told him very literally. He bowed his head and said, "Dear Lord, please be with us while we are meeting our characters, Amen!" He had been told that anytime you are about to do something important, you should pray that God will be with you. It was so cute, but also a little jarring. I guess we hadn't really thought through the religious part of sending him to Catholic school
> 
> I have heard it before but it is always good for a chuckle!
> 
> 
> Just keep telling yourself it's  money! And isn't it nice to be needed?
> 
> Actually, at this point in life it is COLLEGE money.  I don't anticipate being able to hit Disney again for many years.... not with DD two years away from college and DS heading in three years after that.  It would just be irresponsible.  I know.... life is short, all that junk.  But it is time to get serious and put away a bit more college money~!
> 
> Sadly, I figured out that there is probably NO WAY for me to celebrate my 50th birthday at Disney... we will be in deep with college tuition payments.  But maybe I'll celebrate 60 there.
> 
> 
> 
> Couldn't run this morning because dh needed to get to work early. Doing great with eating, so that's something. I have a new project at work, so that will keep me busy instead of snacking in the afternoon, always helpful
> 
> Maria



Glad to hear that the eating is going well for you!!



dumbo_buddy said:


> WWAAAHHHHHH i knew thomas sleeping in would not be a good thing. he's been cranky all day and refuses to nap. screamed bloody murder in his crib until i took him out. waaaaaaahhhhh!!!
> 
> mommy needs her quiet time!!!!
> 
> so...no nap, and earthquake, and i can't drink booze. it's official. this day sucks. lol!



  I remember those no-nap days!  We stopped allowing DS to nap at about age 2 1/2.  He was a GREAT napper (2 - 3 hours), but wouldn't go to sleep at night very early.  DD was about 5 or 6 at the time, so she was going to bed fairly early.  I would get NO break at all.... I would have her all day and him all evening.  It was tough at first..... by 5pm some days he was a nightmare to be around.... but eventually he got used to the "no-nap" routine and was able to handle a full day, going to bed around 7:00 or 7:30 pm.  

Hang in there.... things will get better!  



Worfiedoodles said:


> Whew! Ok, that's one NYer checking in...how is everyone else? We evacuated our bldg, but they let us back in. I feel so safe. Isn't there something called aftershocks?
> 
> Maria



Glad you are okay.  I didn't feel it at all.  DS said that the radio DJ mentioned feeling it, but honestly, I don't think it was much around here at all.  In fact, I was in a VERY OLD mill building in Manchester at the time of the quake and I"m SURE that the old building would have been very creaky....plus it was very quiet and I"m sure I would have heard something.  



BernardandMissBianca said:


> I'm a little better, apparently I'm allergic to the silvadene which is the med the DR gave me for the burn. Go figure! LOL
> So I have hives, awesome. And my ears and throat itch, double awesome.
> 
> I'm glad your toe is better!! We are just a handful this week aren't we?!?!
> 
> DH checked in from DC, everyone is ok. No damage to the building, just some jostled computers. I didn't feel anything up here but I'm loopy and I was driving so I doubt I would have noticed.
> Apparently Colorado had an earthquake this morning too.



Holy guacamole Batman!  This lady needs some help!  

Did you get to the ER?  I'm gonna text you this morning!



lisah0711 said:


> Back with the QOTD for tomorrow.
> 
> We are only two short days from the end of the summer challenge.  As you think about your Summer and plan your Fall it might be good to think a little about how you feel about yourself and how you have done.
> 
> Here is a little quiz I found on sparkpeople.com (where else? ) about body image.
> 
> *How Positive is Your Body Image?*
> 
> Body image affects how you feel about yourself, how you project yourself, and how you care for your own health. Answer the following questions to find out where your body image stands now—and how you can improve it.
> 
> Here is the link to the quiz:
> 
> http://www.sparkpeople.com/resource/assessment_questions.asp?quizid=69
> 
> One of the things that I liked about this quiz is that it tells you what your body image is but also gives you some suggestions on how to improve it.
> 
> *Which leads me to the QOTD Wednesday, August 24, 2011:  How is your body image today?  You can take the quiz and share the answer or just tell us how you feel about your body image.  *
> 
> I'll be the brave one to go first.
> 
> _You need to work on your body image_.
> 
> Don't worry, you're not alone. Eighty percent of women are dissatisfied with their appearance (Goldberg, Bailey, Lenart, & Koff, 1996; Katz, 2005), but that doesn't mean it's OK or healthy to feel that way. Luckily, there are ways to improve your body image and view yourself more positively right now—without changing how you look.
> 
> I'm thinking that maybe some work in this area would help me to move beyond the land of good intentions and into the land of great results.
> 
> Have a great evening all!




Well.... I don't need to take the test to know that my body image stinks.  Especially since I am STRUGGLING with this vacation weight.  The way I feel, you might think that I gained 25 or 35 pounds, instead of about 10 (overall since early May, when I was at 129).  I feel HUGE! I've resorted back to wearing baggy t-shirts and oversized shorts.  This isn't me!!  I hate it!

Need to work on both the body image and the actual BODY!!  I'll try to take the quiz later.



dumbo_buddy said:


> however, on the positive side, this here body of mine ran a half marathon in february! it birthed a kid and it's going to birth another one in a few months! so, ya know, it's not so bad



Good positive thinking there!



my3princes said:


> I swear that he was just born.  Where does time go?
> 
> P  I got a new credit card to earn points towards our cruise next summer.  The credit score was sent with my new card.



Ahh.... .sorry to seem nosey, but I wasn't sure if they needed your credit score to determine whether you got the raise.  I've heard of people not getting jobs because of their credit score.... but I often wonder what that has to do with folks ability to do a job!  

Yeah for points!  I am paying for DD's trip to Costa Rica next year TODAY with my air miles (Southwest) card!  I may not be able to afford a Disney trip for the next few years, but I'll earn a trip SOMEWHERE!!



bellebookworm9 said:


> The brownie was delicious. I had enough points for it because I ate a small breakfast and ordered a salad, and still had plenty left over for dinner. I don't regret it at all, but I hadn't looked up the points beforehand since I didn't know what I'd be getting for dessert, so I was a little shocked.
> 
> 
> I learned that lesson the hard way too!  Now I try to ALWAYS know the points of a food BEFORE I consume it!!!  If not, I estimate and then ask myself.... "if you find out that it is actually DOUBLE your estimate, is it still worth it?"
> 
> Last night one of my housemates sent the rest of us a message asking if we would be okay with two of them (they're a couple) bringing a yorkie poo. First off, it's illegal to have anything besides a fish in on campus housing. Second, I'm deathly afraid of dogs (besides my own, for the most part). I was on the verge of caving, but then one of the other housemates said she would not be okay with it, so thankfully the dog will not be coming.
> 
> Waiting for Mom to get off work so she can fit my Minnie Mouse dress pattern to me for MNSSHP! (Only 45 days until our trip-it's getting so close )



DON'T CAVE.  First of all, she is asking you to agree to do something ILLEGAL!!  Second of all, you need to live there too.  Why subject yourself to something that will make you miserable/uncomfortable/unhappy?  I think it was mean, inappropriate, and downright concerning that someone you are going to be living with would ask you that right up front!  She is asking you to conspire with her to break the rules, before you even get to know each other.   I know what that would tell ME about her.  

I'm speaking to you like I would my own DD.  Don't cave in on important things like your own health/well-being, and the RULES/LAW!  SUre, if she wanted to decorate her corner of the room in lime green skulls and orange butterflies, it would be okay to let her have her way, even if you hated green and orange.  BUt honestly.... dont' agree to breaking the rules!



Rose&Mike said:


> *So, I am scheduled to coach starting Friday, from August 26th to September 1st. If anyone would like to take part of that week, please send me a pm. Thanks!*



PM coming your way!



BernardandMissBianca said:


> Apparently I need to work on my body image. Well, I knew that! LOL
> 
> This is not a good question to ask today because the hives have gotten the best of me. I just stood in a cold shower for 30 minutes and cried, trying to get my body to stop hurting. I now have hives in my mouth and throat so needless to say my body image is in the tanker! I took 2 benadryl at 9:30, I'm hoping they kick in soon or I'm going to the ER.
> This sucks!!!







Worfiedoodles said:


> I am going to throw this out for folks like *Deb and Pamela*, who might have more experience with this....we are driving to Montreal next week, and I am having a heck of a time figuring out if we can bring a cooler full of produce, nuts, cheese etc. I think we're safe with chips and drinks, but it would make my life a lot easier if I can bring all that along -- since I'm not eating chips these days!
> 
> We're going up I-89 and crossing in Vermont, if you have any advice. We've never driven across a border before (ok Nogales, but we weren't the adults in charge and it was 15 years ago), so I'm not certain how it goes. Oh! I bet *Lisah* crosses the border, too! And maybe *Gretchen?* I am up for any and all advice!
> 
> TIA!
> Maria



When DS and I went to Quebec a few years ago, I didn't DARE bring anything (food-wise) across the border.  I was just too concerned about being stopped or it being confiscated (I"m cheap and it would have made me CRAZY to lose lots of expensive groceries!).  It certainly would have made it MUCH easier, but I didn't want to risk it.

As it was, we were barely given even a glance, even  with a car FULL Of camping gear, etc.  I could have had a cooler full of live bugs and they wouldn't have noticed!

I would bring along food for the road trip itself, but be prepared to dump whatever you have left when you hit the border.  If they ask about it, come clean (as I'm sure you would), but if they don't ask, oh well.  

I'm guessing sealed packs of nuts and cheeses might be okay.  Maybe even sealed containers of hummus.  But I don't think I would risk bringing produce.  

You should be able to find whatever you want fairly easily once you get there.  DS and I were in a fairly rural area with one small grocery, but we had no trouble buying what we wanted. 

Enjoy the trip!!!


**************

Morning friends!  Not a lot of time to chat here, but I've been so MIA lately, I didn't want to skip another day.

Anyone else here get "Fitness" magazine?  I got it free for a year through some promotion (can't remember).  I did a "superset" workout that was in the newest one yesterday and I can definitely feel it in my legs!  

Well..... DD is waiting to hit the mall for some back to school shopping.  I did ALL of DS's shopping yesterday without him!!  And everything fit (except one pair of sneakers)!  It was SO much easier without him.... but then again, boys sizes are SO EASY.... much easier than girls sizes.  I loaded up on jeans and cargo pants (he literally outgrew EVERY SINGLE pair I bought last spring.... EVERY ONE!!), a few new short sleeved polo shirts, and a new pair of shoes.  He has plenty of socks, underwear, and a few good t-shirts and hoodies, so I'm done with him for now!

DD doesn't actually NEED anything, but of course, it is always "required" to go back to school shopping!  

Just texted Buffy.... she seems to be doing okay.  Seems like she got some sleep.  I'm sure she will be on here shortly.

DD is literally sitting next to me waiting to leave and I'm not even dressed yet!  Gotta fly.  TTYL......................P


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

I'm here!! Didn't go to the ER, my skin finally settled down around 2 am and I got a little bit of sleep. Got up around 8, got the zyrtek out of the car and scared the crap out of the milk man! LOL
Took that and slept til 12ish. Minimal itching today, mostly where the original burn was. 
Hopefully I am on the mend. 

Things I have learned from this: 
A) I'm going to have to be really diligent about what I put in my body and what I use on my skin
B) I must must must take better care of myself from a health/food perspective (this is where I will need you guys)
C) I need to learn my triggers. I plan to avoid known allergens as much as possible like peanuts, berries, the sun, abrasive laundry detergents, etc. 
D) throw out all the neosporin in the house. Did you know that 1 in 4 people have a severe allergy to neosporin and bandage adhesives? I apparently have both.

It has taken me 5 years to get my skin back into a really good place (having DD really took it's toll on my body) but one thing like a sunburn set me back to square one. 

Thanks for checking up on me!!! Pamela I apologize if my texts sounded wonky, I was pretty out of it!


----------



## Rose&Mike

Buffy--I'm so glad you are ok. I was a little worried. I had no idea you had that many allergies. Mike and Tom have had bad reactions to laundry soap--and it was not fun! Good to know about the neosporin. Anyhow, glad you are on the mend.

Lindsay--that's a great goal! You can do it.

Pamela--I hope shopping was fun!


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

Actually *Rose *I don't have any allergies except to Tide laundry soap, apparently neosporin and now the silvadene, but with the way my body chemistry is changing I feel like I need to avoid some of the common allergens just to be on the safe side. 

Like I love peanuts and eat them regularly, however the last time we were at Five Guys, when we left my lips were tingly. I told DH that's the second time that has happened. So I'm wondering if I'm starting to develop a sensitivity to it or if it was just to much salt.

My mom is allergic to all dairy products. She's had milk all her life but now at age 60, it's kicked into a full blown allergy. 
Also one of our teachers aides never had an allergy her entire life, but at 60 something year old she got really sick. She came out of the hospital with lupus, allergies to mango, papaya, pineapple, and a whole other slew of things. It's the craziest thing!


----------



## JacksLilWench

lisah0711 said:


> Back with the QOTD for tomorrow.
> 
> We are only two short days from the end of the summer challenge.  As you think about your Summer and plan your Fall it might be good to think a little about how you feel about yourself and how you have done.
> 
> Here is a little quiz I found on sparkpeople.com (where else? ) about body image.
> 
> *How Positive is Your Body Image?*
> 
> Body image affects how you feel about yourself, how you project yourself, and how you care for your own health. Answer the following questions to find out where your body image stands nowand how you can improve it.
> 
> Here is the link to the quiz:
> 
> http://www.sparkpeople.com/resource/assessment_questions.asp?quizid=69
> 
> One of the things that I liked about this quiz is that it tells you what your body image is but also gives you some suggestions on how to improve it.
> 
> *Which leads me to the QOTD Wednesday, August 24, 2011:  How is your body image today?  You can take the quiz and share the answer or just tell us how you feel about your body image.  *
> 
> I'll be the brave one to go first.
> 
> _You need to work on your body image_.
> 
> Don't worry, you're not alone. Eighty percent of women are dissatisfied with their appearance (Goldberg, Bailey, Lenart, & Koff, 1996; Katz, 2005), but that doesn't mean it's OK or healthy to feel that way. Luckily, there are ways to improve your body image and view yourself more positively right nowwithout changing how you look.
> 
> I'm thinking that maybe some work in this area would help me to move beyond the land of good intentions and into the land of great results.
> 
> Have a great evening all!



I did better than expected...I got "You love your body."   There are definitely some days where I feel differently, though!  I will also say it was not easy getting to this point with my body.  For years now, I have really struggled with a body image that was positive, and for the last couple months I have really gotten the help I needed to to that, thanks to you ladies.  You don't know what it means to be able to have someone to vent to about frustrations as opposed to just eating them.  Especially if it means changing the behavior you've spent your entire life watching and doing yourself.  But here lately, it's been amazing to have the success I've been having and the motivation and push I get from you ladies on a daily basis.  

Thank you so much for being my motivation!!  I can't wait for the Fall Challenge!


----------



## dvccruiser76

Hi everyone, this will be quick. My allergies are kicking my butt and I'm determined to go to bed at 8:00. 

A lot of drama with Dylan's speech delay, which I'll write more about tomorrow. 




dumbo_buddy said:


> you ever have those days where you just KNOW you should remember something? a birthday? an appt? something?? i'm having that right now.



Yes, every day since Dylan was born. I think it's called momnesia 

Did Thomas get a nap in? Do you join him? I love napping with Dylan on Fri, Sat and/or Sun if I can.


----------



## dvccruiser76

Rose&Mike said:


> *So, I am scheduled to coach starting Friday, from August 26th to September 1st. If anyone would like to take part of that week, please send me a pm. Thanks!*



PM on it's way!



donac said:


> Have a happy and healthy day.



Hi Dona, I'll send you a PM too.


----------



## glss1/2fll

Qotd: I'm in a love/hate relationship with my body according to the survey. Hmm Odd

I no longer have a bathroom. The poor guys have been busy since 7 AM pounding and tearing. I think it is getting close to their quitting time. They turned the water back on, after showing me how gunked up my pipes were! It seemed very strange since we've always had great water pressure. Guess maybe we just thought we had good pressure! The old tub and water heater are sitting in my front lawn, along with the new tub. DH2 should be ecstatic that the water heater is out of his closet! They are going to put the new one in the garage.

I swear they were all born in barns. I don't think my front door has been closed at all today! Tomorrow the plumber comes and I don't know what else happens. We are vacating the house in the evening. Will weigh myself tomorrow morning to see how I did for the challenge!

Got the kids registered for school. DS2's schedule is fine, but apparently DS1's is messed up. I know he didn't get a class he needs to re-take --because he got an F. Don't flame me; I choose my battles. Better to screw up at 17 then 37. I actually haven't seen him today, but he texted me a photo of his schedule! ah, technology He truly only needs 1 class to graduate, but 5 to compete in sports, so they gave him 7.  He's just delighted as you can imagine. 

Have been eating just so so today and yesterday. Trying to clean out the fridge since we'll be gone. I'd stock-piled water since I figured that'd be turned off, so have been trying to drink it all up!! DH is in DC tonight so no cooking for him, but DS2 has decided to stay home tonight instead of sleeping over at a friend's house. Hope he likes top ramen! 

A girlfriend loaned me Half-A**ed by Jennette Fulda, so I've been reading it while trying to stay away from the workers and their mess! Although it might be time to take another peek.

Have a great evening.

Buffy, glad you're better. My dad is allergic to neosporin, but there's some other similar product he can use.


----------



## my3princes

Worfiedoodles said:


> I am going to throw this out for folks like *Deb and Pamela*, who might have more experience with this....we are driving to Montreal next week, and I am having a heck of a time figuring out if we can bring a cooler full of produce, nuts, cheese etc. I think we're safe with chips and drinks, but it would make my life a lot easier if I can bring all that along -- since I'm not eating chips these days!
> 
> We're going up I-89 and crossing in Vermont, if you have any advice. We've never driven across a border before (ok Nogales, but we weren't the adults in charge and it was 15 years ago), so I'm not certain how it goes. Oh! I bet *Lisah* crosses the border, too! And maybe *Gretchen?* I am up for any and all advice!
> 
> TIA!
> Maria



I was reading on some camping threads recently that there are restrictions on what foods you can bring over the border.  I haven't been in years and didn't take any food with me then.


----------



## my3princes

I'm getting nervous about the Hurricane path.  The models have it significantly impacting our area.  We are in east central Vermont so there is land between us and the Atlantic, but if it comes in as a category 4 it could still be strong when it hits here.  There hasn't been any Hurricanes through here in my lifetime other than leftover rain bans.


----------



## trinaweena

just checking in.  I'm on vacation this week and ive been really going up and down as far as my mood goes.  one minute i feel fine and the next i want to tear someone's head off.  I've been doing so so on eating.  Well I guess if im being honest, there has been at least one meal a day that ive been doing BAD and the rest are so so. I expect a gain this week and im not happy about it but i have only myself to blame.

i guess you slack on vacation even when you are not going anywhere.

yesterday my mom called out of work and we went to the beach.  I honestly hate the beach. Its hot and sandy, my hair is too long and blows in my face, and all i want to do is read a book but i can never get comfortable.  plus i have very bad reactions to heat, i get a bad headache and get dehydrated.  but my mom loves the beach and it was something to do. I know, how can someone sound so crabby about spending the day at the beach?! when we got home i felt very annoyed and crabby so despite not planning on it i went for a run.  Had an ok run, but its the best ive had in days.  Was supposed to run 28 minutes, managed 15 then had to stop and walk for 30 seconds and finished the rest at an even faster pace.

i hate how slow i am when running.  my pace is like tortoise slow.  i cant even imagine what my 5k will be like, as right now its taking my 15-18 minutes to run a mile! and after the first mile i feel ready to quit! i know there are quite a few runners on here, any advice on how to improve my time or endurance or just keep my spirits up haha? Or does that all come with time?

Today my boyfriend and i went to the zoo and target and got frozen yogurt and drove around his neighborhood looking at old houses.  i will probably stay over here tonight which usully means not a lot of sleep because i dont sleep well if im not in my own bed.  oh well, school starts next week and im sure we wont be seeing any of each other then!

Speaking of school im not sure if i posted here or not but i recieved an A- in my advanced comp class. i will take it! Considering i never got an A in anything in that class not sure how that happened but sure!

We are trying to plan a vacation for march 2012.  my vote is for disney but also thinking about cali or maybe williamsburg.  anyone ever been to williamsburg?

things i need to work on the next few days are...EVERYTHING haha. ive been seriously dehydrated lately, drinking so much water and it doesnt get any better.  Im not sure what to do, it doesnt matter how much water i drink, i always seem thirsty! And i really need to work on eating.  Sunday i had a "skinny day" where i thought i looked really good but since then ive been having fat days.  i havent taken the quiz yet but i know my body image is horrible.  i look in the mirror and see someone who is 200lbs heavier than me even though ive never been that heavy.  im sick of feeling discouraged.

tomorrow i will eat lots of veggies. its a plan!


----------



## Rose&Mike

JacksLilWench said:


> I did better than expected...I got "You love your body."   There are definitely some days where I feel differently, though!  I will also say it was not easy getting to this point with my body.  For years now, I have really struggled with a body image that was positive, and for the last couple months I have really gotten the help I needed to to that, thanks to you ladies.  You don't know what it means to be able to have someone to vent to about frustrations as opposed to just eating them.  Especially if it means changing the behavior you've spent your entire life watching and doing yourself.  But here lately, it's been amazing to have the success I've been having and the motivation and push I get from you ladies on a daily basis.
> 
> Thank you so much for being my motivation!!  I can't wait for the Fall Challenge!


 That's what it's all about.



dvccruiser76 said:


> Hi everyone, this will be quick. My allergies are kicking my butt and I'm determined to go to bed at 8:00.
> 
> A lot of drama with Dylan's speech delay, which I'll write more about tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, every day since Dylan was born. I think it's called momnesia
> 
> Did Thomas get a nap in? Do you join him? I love napping with Dylan on Fri, Sat and/or Sun if I can.


Feel better!



trinaweena said:


> i hate how slow i am when running.  my pace is like tortoise slow.  i cant even imagine what my 5k will be like, as right now its taking my 15-18 minutes to run a mile! and after the first mile i feel ready to quit! i know there are quite a few runners on here, any advice on how to improve my time or endurance or just keep my spirits up haha? Or does that all come with time?
> 
> T Sunday i had a "skinny day" where i thought i looked really good but since then ive been having fat days.  i havent taken the quiz yet but i know my body image is horrible.  i look in the mirror and see someone who is 200lbs heavier than me even though ive never been that heavy.  im sick of feeling discouraged.
> 
> tomorrow i will eat lots of veggies. its a plan!


First running. I don't know where you live, but it's still hot here! Everyone is slower in the heat. Running really is a process. You have to give your entire body time to adjust to every change. From you blood vessels to your heart to your lungs, muscles, ligaments etc. Everything has to get used to the stress you are putting on your body. You can rush it, but in my experience that just leads to injury. Most experts say no speed work until you have been running for a year. Until then, you can get faster by putting in the miles and losing weight. I can't remember but, there is some statistic for how much speed every 5 or 10 pounds buys you. And there is nothing wrong with taking a walk break if you need it. That was a hard one for me, but since my injury I have learned, sometimes you just have to do things differently. I ran my entire first half without stopping once. This next one I will run 4 minutes walk 30 seconds probably for the entire race. And that's ok.

As for the body image, I have found that is really a process as well. It took my brain about 6-8 months to catch up with my body after I went to maintain. The important thing--don't beat yourself up. And if you find yourself obsessing over just one more pound, etc, maybe take a break from losing and maintain for a few weeks. It will give your brain a chance to catch up. I was having some serious ana thoughts at the end when I was losing--and I knew it was time to stop. Hang in there!

****
All you east coasters--I hope the weather misses you. We live in Louisville and here's my experience with hurricanes. In 2008 a hurricane came ashore somewhere along the gulf of Mexico. Can't remember which hurricane. Anyhow it continued inland and hit a really strong cold front right over top of us. It did not rain a drop--but the wind was unbelievable. We stood in our neighborhood and just watched the trees blow over and pieces of buildings fly around. (We probably shouldn't have been outside, but everyone was--remember, no rain). It was just a freak occurrence, but it shut the city down for days. Most of the city was without power and school was closed in September for an entire week. And no one was ready for it. So don't panic, but maybe take some time to make sure you have bottled water, flashlights, batteries for a radio, a car charger for your cell phone (these were a hot commodity) and non perishable food that doesn't need to be cooked for a few days. Hang in there!


----------



## lisah0711

Good evening all!  

*Gretchen,* hope that ou had a safe and uneventful trip to school today.   

*Lindsay,* nice to see you -- enjoy the rest of your vacation!  

*Pamela,* hope the shopping trip went well today.  

*Buffy,* glad that you are feeling better today!  


JacksLilWench said:


> Thank you so much for being my motivation!!  I can't wait for the Fall Challenge!



We're glad that you are here, too!  

*Sue,* sorry for the drama and hope those allergies get better soon!  

*Linda,* wow crazy day in the remodeling world.    Will you have a big new tub to soak in soon? 



my3princes said:


> I'm getting nervous about the Hurricane path.  The models have it significantly impacting our area.  We are in east central Vermont so there is land between us and the Atlantic, but if it comes in as a category 4 it could still be strong when it hits here.  There hasn't been any Hurricanes through here in my lifetime other than leftover rain bans.



I don't blame you for being concerned about the hurricane, *Deb*.  Maybe use this time to do things you can do:  make a plan on taking care of your food/water/meds needs for at least a week, make sure that you have adequate records if you had an insurance claim, back up computer files off site, etc.   Hopefully you won't need any of it!  



trinaweena said:


> just checking in.  I'm on vacation this week and ive been really going up and down as far as my mood goes.  one minute i feel fine and the next i want to tear someone's head off.



Sorry for the crazy week, *Trina*.    Sounds like you have a good plan to get back on track.  

BRB with the QOTD for tomorrow.


----------



## SettinSail

my3princes said:


> I'm getting nervous about the Hurricane path.  The models have it significantly impacting our area.  We are in east central Vermont so there is land between us and the Atlantic, but if it comes in as a category 4 it could still be strong when it hits here.  There hasn't been any Hurricanes through here in my lifetime other than leftover rain bans.



It no longer looks like it will do much damage to inland NC.  They have already started evacuating our barrier islands.  We have been through many hurricanes here.  We are about 2 hours from the coast. Sometimes you just feel stronger breezes and other times we have had massive damage this far inland.  I hope it blows out away from the East Coast!

  Make sure you have your gas tank filled, have plenty of cash on hand, propane tank filled for gas grill if you have one, plenty of bottled water, canned food and other food you can consume w/o cooking, batteries, flashlights and meds.  If you lose power, limit how much you open your freezer and you may be able to save the contents for up to 2 days I have heard.   I can't believe we just had an earthquake and now we're waiting for a hurricane!


----------



## lisah0711

Well, here we are at the end of the Biggest Loser Summer Challenge 2011.  Woo hoo for each and every one of us for hanging in there until the very end!  

We seem to be all over the place in the body image department, which is not surprising.  As a follow up you might be interested in this sparkpeople article that was posted on Facebook about the importance of loving and accepting yourself NOW is important on your journey to a healthier lifestyle.  

What was really astonishing is that it quoted a newspaper article that surveyed overweight women.  _"A quarter said they'd rather be severely depressed than obese. About 15 percent said they'd rather be blind. A full 49 percent said they'd trade five years of their life not to be obese."_  

But this fate does not have to be ours.  One of the solutions is to end the negative self talk and "retrain" your brain into a more positive outlook -- easier said than done, I know.  

*Which leads me to the QOTD for Thursday, August 25, 2011:  Say something nice about your body.* 

I myself have a hard time when these questions come up.  But I will say that I love my big, blue eyes!  

*Now a word for you about what happens at the end of the challenge.  Our official ending date is Friday, August 26th.  I will be coaching that day and will have one final QOTD.  You will need to be sure that you send your final weigh in to Donac, send your HH points to CC, and send your last WIN! measurements to Connie96.  The sooner they have our numbers, the sooner they can post the final results.  There will be a regular weekly result for weight as well as an overall result posting for weight.  We will continue to hang out and chat over the week-end and may or may not have a QOTD or a coach.  Once the results come out there is time to congratulate and thank everyone and then we will move to the new thread.  Our new hostess is vacationing but the new thread will be started shortly.  The Fall Challenge officially starts September 9th.*

Regardless of how you did this challenge, I urge to stay the course in between challenges and make an effort to have your starting number for fall be lower than the ending number for this challenge, if you can.

If you have any questions about how this works, just ask.  

Have a great evening all!


----------



## pjlla

BernardandMissBianca said:


> I'm here!! Didn't go to the ER, my skin finally settled down around 2 am and I got a little bit of sleep. Got up around 8, got the zyrtek out of the car and scared the crap out of the milk man! LOL
> Took that and slept til 12ish. Minimal itching today, mostly where the original burn was.
> Hopefully I am on the mend.
> 
> Things I have learned from this:
> A) I'm going to have to be really diligent about what I put in my body and what I use on my skin
> B) I must must must take better care of myself from a health/food perspective (this is where I will need you guys)
> C) I need to learn my triggers. I plan to avoid known allergens as much as possible like peanuts, berries, the sun, abrasive laundry detergents, etc.
> D) throw out all the neosporin in the house. Did you know that 1 in 4 people have a severe allergy to neosporin and bandage adhesives? I apparently have both.
> 
> It has taken me 5 years to get my skin back into a really good place (having DD really took it's toll on my body) but one thing like a sunburn set me back to square one.
> 
> Thanks for checking up on me!!! Pamela I apologize if my texts sounded wonky, I was pretty out of it!



Yup, the texts were a bit "off", but I got the general message any how!   So glad you are on the mend.  Things are crazy for you right now!  YIKES.... so many issues.  

Have you ever given any thought of going to a real "whole foods" type of diet for a week or so to help your body recover after this?  Maybe even some sort of cleanse to help get rid of the histamine that must be coursing through your  body right now.  Just thinking out loud now.



BernardandMissBianca said:


> Actually *Rose *I don't have any allergies except to Tide laundry soap, apparently neosporin and now the silvadene, but with the way my body chemistry is changing I feel like I need to avoid some of the common allergens just to be on the safe side.
> 
> Like I love peanuts and eat them regularly, however the last time we were at Five Guys, when we left my lips were tingly. I told DH that's the second time that has happened. So I'm wondering if I'm starting to develop a sensitivity to it or if it was just to much salt.
> 
> My mom is allergic to all dairy products. She's had milk all her life but now at age 60, it's kicked into a full blown allergy.
> Also one of our teachers aides never had an allergy her entire life, but at 60 something year old she got really sick. She came out of the hospital with lupus, allergies to mango, papaya, pineapple, and a whole other slew of things. It's the craziest thing!



Scary thing.  I've heard stories of people having anaphylactic reactions to things that they have never even had a sensitivity to in the past.  




JacksLilWench said:


> I did better than expected...I got "You love your body."   There are definitely some days where I feel differently, though!  I will also say it was not easy getting to this point with my body.  For years now, I have really struggled with a body image that was positive, and for the last couple months I have really gotten the help I needed to to that, thanks to you ladies.  You don't know what it means to be able to have someone to vent to about frustrations as opposed to just eating them.  Especially if it means changing the behavior you've spent your entire life watching and doing yourself.  But here lately, it's been amazing to have the success I've been having and the motivation and push I get from you ladies on a daily basis.
> 
> Thank you so much for being my motivation!!  I can't wait for the Fall Challenge!



So nice to hear that you had such a positive  result to the quiz.  I, too, am really looking forward to the Fall challenge!




Rose&Mike said:


> First running. I don't know where you live, but it's still hot here! Everyone is slower in the heat. Running really is a process. You have to give your entire body time to adjust to every change. From you blood vessels to your heart to your lungs, muscles, ligaments etc. Everything has to get used to the stress you are putting on your body. You can rush it, but in my experience that just leads to injury. Most experts say no speed work until you have been running for a year. Until then, you can get faster by putting in the miles and losing weight. I can't remember but, there is some statistic for how much speed every 5 or 10 pounds buys you. And there is nothing wrong with taking a walk break if you need it. That was a hard one for me, but since my injury I have learned, sometimes you just have to do things differently. I ran my entire first half without stopping once. This next one I will run 4 minutes walk 30 seconds probably for the entire race. And that's ok.
> 
> As for the body image, I have found that is really a process as well. It took my brain about 6-8 months to catch up with my body after I went to maintain. The important thing--don't beat yourself up. And if you find yourself obsessing over just one more pound, etc, maybe take a break from losing and maintain for a few weeks. It will give your brain a chance to catch up. I was having some serious ana thoughts at the end when I was losing--and I knew it was time to stop. Hang in there!



Such wise words!  



my3princes said:


> I'm getting nervous about the Hurricane path.  The models have it significantly impacting our area.  We are in east central Vermont so there is land between us and the Atlantic, but if it comes in as a category 4 it could still be strong when it hits here.  There hasn't been any Hurricanes through here in my lifetime other than leftover rain bans.



Well.... it looks like I should pay a bit more attention to the news and weather!  I didn't realize that there was anything like this on the way!  Last I heard it was heading for Turks and Cacos and probably going to hit the southeastern coast of the U.S.  Now it's heading this way???  I'm going to take a peek at weather.com after this!


*******************

Evening friends!  Thanks for all of the well-wishes for today's shopping expedition. It went okay.  She didn't need much, so we were kind of just browsing.  But we didn't buy much.  One hoodie at Hollister (overpriced, even at 50% off), a few basics at Old Navy (a bit for her, a bit for me), free panties at Victoria's Secret (love the coupons!), and a blouse for me and a wrap dress to share from Macy's (LOVE that we can share clothes!).  We maybe head out tomorrow for another bit.  Oh, we did find the backpack she wanted at Kohl's!  

Made a triple batch of healthy meat and veggie chili for dinner.... ate one tonight and put two away in the freezer for another busy day.  I should do a bit more of that kind of "cooking ahead" now, before life gets crazy for us this fall.  Tough to find one pot meal that suits us ALL (low carb, no fish,, no chicken) that is freezer stable.  I've been VERY lax about my meal plans this summer, but that will change as soon as school/swim/robotics/soccer starts up again!!  Maybe I'll head to Costco Sunday and buy some big packs of meat to get divided up up and put in marinade and such.  And buy some veggies and meat to make up a big batch of meatloaves.  

Oh well... just rambling here... thinking out loud.  Good night all!...........P


----------



## bellebookworm9

pjlla said:


> DON'T CAVE.  First of all, she is asking you to agree to do something ILLEGAL!!  Second of all, you need to live there too.  Why subject yourself to something that will make you miserable/uncomfortable/unhappy?  I think it was mean, inappropriate, and downright concerning that someone you are going to be living with would ask you that right up front!  She is asking you to conspire with her to break the rules, before you even get to know each other.   I know what that would tell ME about her.
> 
> I'm speaking to you like I would my own DD.  Don't cave in on important things like your own health/well-being, and the RULES/LAW!  SUre, if she wanted to decorate her corner of the room in lime green skulls and orange butterflies, it would be okay to let her have her way, even if you hated green and orange.  BUt honestly.... dont' agree to breaking the rules!



I'm glad I didn't cave. There are some "illegal" things I'm okay with (mostly Christmas lights or George Foreman mini grills), but pets are above my tolerance level. I don't think they are bad people; my best friend lived with them for the last two years and they were friends. And at least they didn't just show up on Saturday with the dog, they did ask if we would be okay with it or had any objections.



BernardandMissBianca said:


> I'm here!! Didn't go to the ER, my skin finally settled down around 2 am and I got a little bit of sleep. Got up around 8, got the zyrtek out of the car and scared the crap out of the milk man! LOL
> Took that and slept til 12ish. Minimal itching today, mostly where the original burn was.
> Hopefully I am on the mend.



I'm glad to hear you are feeling better and didn't need the ER. 



dvccruiser76 said:


> A lot of drama with Dylan's speech delay, which I'll write more about tomorrow.



Sorry to hear this, but of course with my speech path background I'm curious. 



lisah0711 said:


> *Gretchen,* hope that ou had a safe and uneventful trip to school today.



Trip was very uneventful, with the exception that the last few miles were on road that was all grooved. That became obnoxious very quickly, both from the vibrations to the car and the noise! Will post more details below.



lisah0711 said:


> What was really astonishing is that it quoted a newspaper article that surveyed overweight women.  _"A quarter said they'd rather be severely depressed than obese. About 15 percent said they'd rather be blind. A full 49 percent said they'd trade five years of their life not to be obese."_
> 
> *Which leads me to the QOTD for Thursday, August 25, 2011:  Say something nice about your body.*



Wow, those stats are incredible. I think I would rather deal with the weight than any of those. I've been depressed and it's not something I enjoy, and not something I can fix without medical help. I've seriously considered what it would be like to be blind or deaf and I truly can't decide which would be worse. And I wouldn't trade any years of my life because they've all made me who I am today, for better or worse.

But for the actual question, I really like my freckles and my hair. The freckles are just such a part of me that I forget how many of them I have until someone points it out. And my hair is a really pretty auburn that I do not ever want to have to dye. I like being ginger! 

******************************
I earned 29 activity points today from all the move in stuff, and now I feel like this:  I got a lot done though, only things left to do are unpack the things going in my desk, wash all the dishes, finish hanging things on the walls, and move the living room/dining room furniture around. Quirky things about the house include the fact that the front door doesn't shut tight unless it is literally slammed shut: tested it before we went out on errands, but when we returned, it was wide open!  Water pressure seems to be good, water overall appears clean enough, and the wi-fi is strong throughout the whole house, which I know has been an issue in the past. However, I can't seem to figure out the temperature controls. The air is set at 74 and we don't know how to turn it up or down.

I did alright with eating, nothing too bad, only went a little over. This is also the first day in a long while that I can think of where I didn't have any dessert.  

There's a storm brewing, it started in Buffalo and Mom called to check on me, since I'm all alone and afraid of storms. The wind is howling here now, there was one crack of thunder a bit ago, and what sounded like a lot of rain for a few minutes. 

I'm on my new laptop, which I really like. First off, it's purple. It's much lighter in weight than the old one but about the same size, super fast, and the only two minor complaints I have about it are that the mouse keys require a lot of force to click and the keys aren't backlit (but I knew that ahead of time and there's no way to add them).


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

lisah0711 said:


> Well, here we are at the end of the Biggest Loser Summer Challenge 2011.  Woo hoo for each and every one of us for hanging in there until the very end!
> 
> We seem to be all over the place in the body image department, which is not surprising.  As a follow up you might be interested in this sparkpeople article that was posted on Facebook about the importance of loving and accepting yourself NOW is important on your journey to a healthier lifestyle.
> 
> What was really astonishing is that it quoted a newspaper article that surveyed overweight women.  _"A quarter said they'd rather be severely depressed than obese. About 15 percent said they'd rather be blind. A full 49 percent said they'd trade five years of their life not to be obese."_
> 
> But this fate does not have to be ours.  One of the solutions is to end the negative self talk and "retrain" your brain into a more positive outlook -- easier said than done, I know.
> 
> *Which leads me to the QOTD for Thursday, August 25, 2011:  Say something nice about your body.*
> 
> I myself have a hard time when these questions come up.  But I will say that I love my big, blue eyes!
> 
> *Now a word for you about what happens at the end of the challenge.  Our official ending date is Friday, August 26th.  I will be coaching that day and will have one final QOTD.  You will need to be sure that you send your final weigh in to Donac, send your HH points to CC, and send your last WIN! measurements to Connie96.  The sooner they have our numbers, the sooner they can post the final results.  There will be a regular weekly result for weight as well as an overall result posting for weight.  We will continue to hang out and chat over the week-end and may or may not have a QOTD or a coach.  Once the results come out there is time to congratulate and thank everyone and then we will move to the new thread.  Our new hostess is vacationing but the new thread will be started shortly.  The Fall Challenge officially starts September 9th.*
> 
> Regardless of how you did this challenge, I urge to stay the course in between challenges and make an effort to have your starting number for fall be lower than the ending number for this challenge, if you can.
> 
> If you have any questions about how this works, just ask.
> 
> Have a great evening all!



UGH, I'd rather be fat and happy then skinny and depressed. I'd rather be blind than deaf, but not blind instead of fat, That's a weird response. And the 5 year trade off is weird too, if you stay obese you'll probably cut 5 years off your life anyway so where is the trade off on that?

Let's see, I like my eyes, they are the color of Whiskey. Can't really come up with anything else right now but I'm working on it!

Stay the course!!! Got it!!! I'm gonna try, no...... I'm gonna do it!!!!!! 



pjlla said:


> Yup, the texts were a bit "off", but I got the general message any how!   So glad you are on the mend.  Things are crazy for you right now!  YIKES.... so many issues.
> 
> Have you ever given any thought of going to a real "whole foods" type of diet for a week or so to help your body recover after this?  Maybe even some sort of cleanse to help get rid of the histamine that must be coursing through your  body right now.  Just thinking out loud now.
> 
> Well.... it looks like I should pay a bit more attention to the news and weather!  I didn't realize that there was anything like this on the way!  Last I heard it was heading for Turks and Cacos and probably going to hit the southeastern coast of the U.S.  Now it's heading this way???  I'm going to take a peek at weather.com after this!



LOL Oh goodness I just reread what I wrote. One big run on sentence!! 
Yes, I am looking at mainstreaming my diet. Revamping the whole shebang! I also need to start taking my flaxseed oil, my Vitamin D, and start reusing the coconut oil on my skin. Those 3 things really went a long way in getting me back to a decent place. 

Uh you better turn on the news girlfriend! The eye of the storm is headed right up my road. We are packing the RV, moving everything out the basement and heading for parts unknown, AKA Dayton Ohio. DD is totally flipping out so we decided it was in our best interest to get the heck out of Dodge. 
Hopefully DH can get home tomorrow. The kids and I are going to gather all of our valuables and gas up the vehicles. DH is going to haul the Mini's to a friends house in Northern CT, we need to swing by the Storage unit and raise the 3 pieces we plan on keeping up off the floor, then we are coming back here to clear the yard of projectiles. 
Then we hope to roll out Friday night or Saturday morning. 

East Coasters, stay safe!!! I'll try to keep y'all posted when we get down the road a bit.


----------



## donac

Biggest Loser Week 11 Results
Here we celebrate our progress and recognize our superstars.

Reminder:
-if anybody knows they will miss weighing in, just PM and let me know and youll be marked excused 

First some stats

MAINTAINERS:
(staying within 2 lbs of their maintain weight is successfully maintaining!)
# of Maintainers Reporting In & Successfully Maintaining:1
Congrats Rose & Mike

LOSERS:
weigh ins----------------------- 14
gains----------------------------3
maintains------------------------3
losses-------------------------- 8
New members--------------------0


Biggest Loser Summer Challenge Week 11!
This weeks group loss is 11.95 lbs
For the challenge this week's group has lost 70.8 pounds


Before the weekly superstar list comes the disclaimer. I am human and I make mistakes. If you have any questions please contact me. For your reference this is the magic percentage of weight lost formula - weight loss for the week divided by weight for last week times 100, that gives us the percentage. Now let me test that with my numbers for week 1, click, click, click goes the calculator. Yes, that agrees with the percentage on the magic spreadsheet. (btw if its been more than 1 week between weigh-ins, then the % loss is divided by the number of weeks, to keep everybody on the same basis)

Now let's get to the good stuff. Who were our superstars of the week? This time Ive done a TOP 10 LIST ! That criteria may change from week to week. Hey I'm in charge here and I get paid nothin' to do this so you better take what you can get! (and if theres something you want to know, just ask me!)

The WISH Biggest Loser Summer Challenge Week 11#8- liesel   .187%
#7- momofdjc   .237
#5- mackeysmom   .485%
#5- glss1/2fll   .485%
#4- JaxksLilWench   .84% 
#3- pjstevens   1.13%
#2- bellebookworm9   1.41%

and now
The WISH Biggest Loser Summer Challenge 

Week 11 Biggest Loser is:
#1-satorifound   2.58 %


Quote from Dare2Dream: How is your week going? Are you OP (on program)? Are you exercising? Drinking that water? You know what to do to make the magic happen. Get on the wagon. We are all here to help you on the journey. We can do this one day at a time. One bite at a time.

Have a happy and healthy day!


Congratulations pjstevens


What a great week you had. Keep up the good work. We have a very special clippie reserved for our weekly Biggest Loser. Wear it with pride this week! :

This is our weekly reigning Biggest Loser clippie. We have the large version



or use this
http://photopost.wdwinfo.com/data/500/31040weeklyBLsmall1.jpg
followed by 

or we have a medium version



or use this
http://photopost.wdwinfo.com/data/500/31040weeklyBLmed.jpg
followed by 

and we have a small version



or use
http://photopost.wdwinfo.com/data/500/31040weeklyBLsm.jpg
followed by 

Thanks to ohMom-Molli for these clippies. They were used for a previous BL but we can recycle. Don't they look great!


----------



## dumbo_buddy

so, *east coasters*.... how seriously are we taking this hurricane irene stuff? i feel like every time there's a big scare for a hurricane it winds up being a little bit of rain and then it's done. of course, the one time i don't even think about it my house will fall apart. is it a slow news day or should i really be freaking out a little? 

what are you doing to prepare? supposedly it's going to hit on sunday. we are right on the water...BUT we're up on a bluff so flooding isn't really a huge threat. 

today show just told me to get this ready:
3 day supply of water and food
flashlights, batteries, portable radio
store docs in ziplock bags
bring in anything or tie down stuff that can fly around
designate emergency contact who lives nowhere near the area

i mean, i have to go food shopping anyway to perhaps i'll pick up some extra water bottles and some non-perishable food while i'm out...


----------



## donac

Good Thursday morning everyone.  

I have been up since 6 and have been shaking my head since then.  Last month my principal was told he was going back into the classroom because of something that happened.  The board appointed an interim principal and then started looking for a new principal.  The guy they appointed for interim went through the interview process and was recommended to be the new principal.  The board last night refused to vote him in as principal and after that the interim superintendent resigned.  Do you think there is any chance we are going to get a contract any time soon?

Congrats to the losers from last week especially satorifound.

I am worried about the hurricane.  Ds2 is coming home tomorrow but may be turning around on Sat to miss the weather.  We have been in this area for 33 years and seen a lot of storms.  Flooding is a big problem.  We have been pretty lucky but with all the rain we have had this month it could be a big problem.  I hope it heads out to sea.

Off to get somethings done.  

Have a happy and healthy day.


----------



## jaelless

I was up way too late last night and looked on here to find something to read. There are way too many threads/discussions to chose from. It was a bit overwhelming. So can you guys suggest other areas on here that would be good to follow?

Also wondered what is most a person has lost in one of these challenges?


----------



## JacksLilWench

lisah0711 said:


> What was really astonishing is that it quoted a newspaper article that surveyed overweight women.  _"A quarter said they'd rather be severely depressed than obese. About 15 percent said they'd rather be blind. A full 49 percent said they'd trade five years of their life not to be obese."_
> 
> But this fate does not have to be ours.  One of the solutions is to end the negative self talk and "retrain" your brain into a more positive outlook -- easier said than done, I know.
> 
> *Which leads me to the QOTD for Thursday, August 25, 2011:  Say something nice about your body.*
> 
> Have a great evening all!



Those stats really are pretty shocking   I saw something yesterday at work that really shocked me, and will probably change the way I eat for the rest of my life.  I work in a OR as an anesthesia tech, which means I'm basically an assistant to the nurse anesthesticist (I can never spell that word right!)  I normally don't get to stay in the rooms during surgeries, but I was able to see one from almost start to finish yesterday.  A gentleman was added to the schedule by 8:00am (which is pretty uncommon), for an exploratory surgery, which is not a good thing.  He was pretty sick, and the doctors didn't know if he would even make it through surgery.  A lot of his problems stemmed from his weight- over 360lbs, and he was only in his late 40's.  It was pretty heartbreaking to see, but really changed my point of view on some things.  It made me really thankful to be able to know how to stop that from happening to me!

As for something nice about my body...I love my feet!  I have cute little feet that I like to show off (when I get pedicures) and wear flip-flops and cute shoes all the time.  One of them even has a tattoo!  I love my tootsies!


----------



## lisah0711

Good morning all!  



Rose&Mike said:


> Most of the city was without power and school was closed in September for an entire week. And no one was ready for it. So don't panic, but maybe take some time to make sure you have bottled water, flashlights, batteries for a radio, a car charger for your cell phone (these were a hot commodity) and non perishable food that doesn't need to be cooked for a few days. Hang in there!



Great advice!  And don't forget the pet food, too!   



SettinSail said:


> Make sure you have your gas tank filled, have plenty of cash on hand, propane tank filled for gas grill if you have one, plenty of bottled water, canned food and other food you can consume w/o cooking, batteries, flashlights and meds.  If you lose power, limit how much you open your freezer and you may be able to save the contents for up to 2 days I have heard.   I can't believe we just had an earthquake and now we're waiting for a hurricane!



More great advice!    What's next pestilence and fire?  



pjlla said:


> Maybe I'll head to Costco Sunday and buy some big packs of meat to get divided up up and put in marinade and such.  And buy some veggies and meat to make up a big batch of meatloaves.



Sounds like a great plan!    We have a Costco trip planned to stock up on meat for the freezer.  



bellebookworm9 said:


> But for the actual question, I really like my freckles and my hair. The freckles are just such a part of me that I forget how many of them I have until someone points it out. And my hair is a really pretty auburn that I do not ever want to have to dye. I like being ginger!.



Sounds cute!    Glad that you made it safely and are almost unpacked already.  



BernardandMissBianca said:


> Let's see, I like my eyes, they are the color of Whiskey. Can't really come up with anything else right now but I'm working on it!



Whiskey colored eyes just like Eve Dallas?    Do you read JD Robb?  (The heroine has whiskey colored eyes -- they sound very pretty! )

Good luck getting everyone ready to head inland.  Maybe the storm will turn and you won't have to go.  



donac said:


> I have been up since 6 and have been shaking my head since then.  Last month my principal was told he was going back into the classroom because of something that happened.  The board appointed an interim principal and then started looking for a new principal.  The guy they appointed for interim went through the interview process and was recommended to be the new principal.  The board last night refused to vote him in as principal and after that the interim superintendent resigned.  Do you think there is any chance we are going to get a contract any time soon?



Good grief, *Dona,* that school board is something else!   Hope they get things taken care of soon.  When does school start? 



jaelless said:


> I was up way too late last night and looked on here to find something to read. There are way too many threads/discussions to chose from. It was a bit overwhelming. So can you guys suggest other areas on here that would be good to follow?
> 
> Also wondered what is most a person has lost in one of these challenges?



Sorry that you feel overwhelmed.    You can participate in a BL challenge and not chat at all -- just send in your numbers.  Or just answer the question of the day.  We have people who post but never send in numbers.  We are very flexible but we can't be all things to everyone.  We've never kept individual statistics like you are asking about but I've seen people lose 40 or 50 pounds in a spring challenge, which is much longer than a summer challenge.  The truth of the matter is that weight loss is up to you and we are here for support, accountability and to share the journey.  Good luck no matter what you decide to do.  



JacksLilWench said:


> As for something nice about my body...I love my feet!  I have cute little feet that I like to show off (when I get pedicures) and wear flip-flops and cute shoes all the time.  One of them even has a tattoo!  I love my tootsies!



Were you the one who told us about making their Halloween costume and didn't tell us what it was?   'Cause you can't tell us about your tattoo and not tell us what it is! 

Have a great day all!


----------



## dvccruiser76

dumbo_buddy said:


> so, *east coasters*.... how seriously are we taking this hurricane irene stuff? i feel like every time there's a big scare for a hurricane it winds up being a little bit of rain and then it's done. of course, the one time i don't even think about it my house will fall apart. is it a slow news day or should i really be freaking out a little?
> 
> what are you doing to prepare? supposedly it's going to hit on sunday. we are right on the water...BUT we're up on a bluff so flooding isn't really a huge threat.
> 
> today show just told me to get this ready:
> 3 day supply of water and food
> flashlights, batteries, portable radio
> store docs in ziplock bags
> bring in anything or tie down stuff that can fly around
> designate emergency contact who lives nowhere near the area
> 
> i mean, i have to go food shopping anyway to perhaps i'll pick up some extra water bottles and some non-perishable food while i'm out...



Quick drive by post from work. I just got Dylan the cutest Mickey Mouse skeleton long sleeve T from Old Navy in case you need any shirts for Thomas.


----------



## keenercam

Hi, everyone.  I have missed you all.   

I am sorry I have pretty much dropped out of this challenge the past couple of weeks. I have been feeling overwhelmed and anxious about work and about sending DS off to college, and I have resorted to night-time eating when I finally get away from the office after many 12-14 hour days and working 9 days in a row. 

I have definitely had an "entitlement attitude" about food and vast quantities of it. UGH!  This means that on top of the stress, I wake up nearly every morning feeling sick because of what I ate the night before.  I had a weight watchers leader tell us that it takes 3 hours for food to digest and that your body does not digest food while you are asleep, which means that food just kind of ferments in your stomach over night. I have NO IDEA if this is true but it sure feels like it in the mornings.  Feeling that way and having to find something comfortable to wear to work does not make for a happy start to my day.  :  While I am glad I gave away every piece of clothing in the 5 sizes I've dropped, I have been pretty unhappy about the slim pickins' in my wardrobe due to my lack of discipline.  

A few huge work commitments have resolved in the past 24 hours which makes me feel like I can get back on track now, but I know there is always the potential for another "crisis" on the not-too-distant horizon, and what I really have to do is learn how to keep control during those times rather than having to recover from all the negative effects of bad eating once I am past those times.

Well, I got up early this morning and made hard-boiled eggs and a huge bowl of salad and packed good stuff for breakfast and lunch today.  I also packed fruit and will eat that instead of the light popcorn I seem to fixate on every afternoon - I am definitelly a carb addict and I find that when I am out of control that is what I am eating.  I went grocery shopping last night, too, and bought lots of good ingredients to make and freeze soups and chilis to have good stuff available.

I am determined to start the next challenge at least where I started the summer challenge if not less. I have to really get on the ball for the next couple weeks and can probably make that happen.

That is a start to the "physical".  Now I have to work on the sad state of affairs that are my "mental" and "spiritual" well-being right now.  Yesterday, I sort of spur of the moment booked a weekend away at WDW for a couple weeks from now.  We'll get Andrew situated on campus, enjoy Labor Day weekend with some friends, and then I'll take a weekend to regroup and re-charge.  I am optimistic that it will help. 

Thank you for letting me vent.


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

dumbo_buddy said:


> so, *east coasters*.... how seriously are we taking this hurricane irene stuff? i feel like every time there's a big scare for a hurricane it winds up being a little bit of rain and then it's done. of course, the one time i don't even think about it my house will fall apart. is it a slow news day or should i really be freaking out a little?
> 
> what are you doing to prepare? supposedly it's going to hit on sunday. we are right on the water...BUT we're up on a bluff so flooding isn't really a huge threat.
> 
> today show just told me to get this ready:
> 3 day supply of water and food
> flashlights, batteries, portable radio
> store docs in ziplock bags
> bring in anything or tie down stuff that can fly around
> designate emergency contact who lives nowhere near the area
> 
> i mean, i have to go food shopping anyway to perhaps i'll pick up some extra water bottles and some non-perishable food while i'm out...



I normally don't take it to seriously but this one I am. It's going to be pretty bad and my side of CT is in the direct path of the eye. We are expected to get 11 inches of rain. 

You really want a 7 day supply of food and water.
Make sure you have gas in your cars
make sure you have a full propane tank for your grill if you have one
make sure you have car chargers for your phones 
bring in anything that can be a projectile.


----------



## lisah0711

Congratulations to all our superstars and especially to our biggest loser, satorifound!  



dumbo_buddy said:


> so, *east coasters*.... how seriously are we taking this hurricane irene stuff? i feel like every time there's a big scare for a hurricane it winds up being a little bit of rain and then it's done. of course, the one time i don't even think about it my house will fall apart. is it a slow news day or should i really be freaking out a little?
> 
> what are you doing to prepare? supposedly it's going to hit on sunday. we are right on the water...BUT we're up on a bluff so flooding isn't really a huge threat.



You have a bun in the oven and Thomas to think of so I would take it seriously and do everything that is recommended to be prepared.  Remember how it was in July when you didn't have water for part of a day?  Also, I would be sure to have lots and lots of diapers!    It's a pain and hopefully you won't need it but the Weather Channel is saying it will be the strongest hurricane in decades in your neck of the wood.  



dvccruiser76 said:


> Quick drive by post from work. I just got Dylan the cutest Mickey Mouse skeleton long sleeve T from Old Navy in case you need any shirts for Thomas.



Sounds cute! 



keenercam said:


> That is a start to the "physical".  Now I have to work on the sad state of affairs that are my "mental" and "spiritual" well-being right now.  Yesterday, I sort of spur of the moment booked a weekend away at WDW for a couple weeks from now.  We'll get Andrew situated on campus, enjoy Labor Day weekend with some friends, and then I'll take a weekend to regroup and re-charge.  I am optimistic that it will help.



Aww, *Cam,* sorry that things have been so crazy and out of control.    Thank goodness that you can go to WDW and take a little break.  A visit with Mickey will help recharge your batteries!  :MickeyMo: 

How are you feeling today, *Buffy?*


----------



## JacksLilWench

lisah0711 said:


> Were you the one who told us about making their Halloween costume and didn't tell us what it was?   'Cause you can't tell us about your tattoo and not tell us what it is!



Lol, that was me!  The one on my foot is a music staff with a few notes on it.  I love music, and used to play and sing frequently (violin in middle school, choir in high school).  Now I just sing in the shower and on karaoke nights   I want to get something corresponding on the other foot, but I just don't know what yet!


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

BernardandMissBianca said:


> I'm here!! Didn't go to the ER, my skin finally settled down around 2 am and I got a little bit of sleep. Got up around 8, got the zyrtek out of the car and scared the crap out of the milk man! LOL
> Took that and slept til 12ish. Minimal itching today, mostly where the original burn was.
> Hopefully I am on the mend.
> 
> Things I have learned from this:
> A) I'm going to have to be really diligent about what I put in my body and what I use on my skin
> B) I must must must take better care of myself from a health/food perspective (this is where I will need you guys)
> C) I need to learn my triggers. I plan to avoid known allergens as much as possible like peanuts, berries, the sun, abrasive laundry detergents, etc.
> D) throw out all the neosporin in the house. Did you know that 1 in 4 people have a severe allergy to neosporin and bandage adhesives? I apparently have both.
> 
> It has taken me 5 years to get my skin back into a really good place (having DD really took it's toll on my body) but one thing like a sunburn set me back to square one.
> 
> Thanks for checking up on me!!! Pamela I apologize if my texts sounded wonky, I was pretty out of it!



Glad you are doing better!!!!



trinaweena said:


> i hate how slow i am when running.



Slow is the new fast!!!  I am a slow runner to and it is very frustrating.  It will get better as you keep up with it.  The heat really slows things down too.  The thing that had helped me was to do intervals I prefer doing 3min run/2 min walk.  You can really do whatever feels good.  You may notice by doing this you will actually be faster than if you try to run the entire time.  The other thing is to not go to far to fast.  Gradually increase how much you are doing slowly.  When I started I did 30 min 3x/wk for a month or so until I really felt good about it.  Then I started increasing it by 3 min every week.  



lisah0711 said:


> *Which leads me to the QOTD for Thursday, August 25, 2011:  Say something nice about your body.*



This is a hard one for me right now...I always really liked my smile.




BernardandMissBianca said:


> Uh you better turn on the news girlfriend! The eye of the storm is headed right up my road. We are packing the RV, moving everything out the basement and heading for parts unknown, AKA Dayton Ohio. DD is totally flipping out so we decided it was in our best interest to get the heck out of Dodge.
> Hopefully DH can get home tomorrow. The kids and I are going to gather all of our valuables and gas up the vehicles. DH is going to haul the Mini's to a friends house in Northern CT, we need to swing by the Storage unit and raise the 3 pieces we plan on keeping up off the floor, then we are coming back here to clear the yard of projectiles.
> Then we hope to roll out Friday night or Saturday morning.
> 
> East Coasters, stay safe!!! I'll try to keep y'all posted when we get down the road a bit.



Wow I didnt realize it was suppose to hit hard up in your area.  Keep safe.



dumbo_buddy said:


> so, *east coasters*.... how seriously are we taking this hurricane irene stuff? i feel like every time there's a big scare for a hurricane it winds up being a little bit of rain and then it's done. of course, the one time i don't even think about it my house will fall apart. is it a slow news day or should i really be freaking out a little?
> 
> what are you doing to prepare? supposedly it's going to hit on sunday. we are right on the water...BUT we're up on a bluff so flooding isn't really a huge threat.
> 
> today show just told me to get this ready:
> 3 day supply of water and food
> flashlights, batteries, portable radio
> store docs in ziplock bags
> bring in anything or tie down stuff that can fly around
> designate emergency contact who lives nowhere near the area
> 
> i mean, i have to go food shopping anyway to perhaps i'll pick up some extra water bottles and some non-perishable food while i'm out...



I really wasnt worried about Irene until I read these boards.  Now I am freaking out and making my list of emergency preparedness items. 



donac said:


> I have been up since 6 and have been shaking my head since then.  Last month my principal was told he was going back into the classroom because of something that happened.  The board appointed an interim principal and then started looking for a new principal.  The guy they appointed for interim went through the interview process and was recommended to be the new principal.  The board last night refused to vote him in as principal and after that the interim superintendent resigned.  Do you think there is any chance we are going to get a contract any time soon?



uggh that is so frustrating.  

Stay safe this weekend.



keenercam said:


> That is a start to the "physical".  Now I have to work on the sad state of affairs that are my "mental" and "spiritual" well-being right now.  Yesterday, I sort of spur of the moment booked a weekend away at WDW for a couple weeks from now.  We'll get Andrew situated on campus, enjoy Labor Day weekend with some friends, and then I'll take a weekend to regroup and re-charge.  I am optimistic that it will help.
> 
> Thank you for letting me vent.



Cam I really hope that weekend will help you mentally.  It is so tough trying to balance everything.  It sounds like you had a great start to your day today.

**********************************************************

We have had quite a wet day today.  Lots of storms.  Currently it is sunny but not sure how long that will last.  Actually I am suppose to be working the snack bar tonight at my sons football practice and I am actually hoping for some good storms to come so it would be cut short.

I think I need to watch the weather channel some more to track this hurricane.  My middle name is Irene.  Its actually my nana's name too.

Well I need to get back to the kiddo's.  Have a great day.


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

lisah0711 said:


> How are you feeling today, *Buffy?*



Much better, thanks. Last night I was up again all night and was doing some research on Zyrtek. Apparently one major withdrawal from it is massive itching and hives. ERGH!! It's the thing I'm taking it for. So, this morning I didn't take any zyrtek, instead I took a cool shower and slathered on the coconut oil. While the hives that I had are still there, they do not itch and I don't have any new ones. The only thing that itches is my scalp which if I had washed my hair today after putting coconut oil in it, I would have been fine but I didn't have time (forgot that DD had kindergarten orientation). My scalp thankfully doesn't bother me to much. 
So, I am going the holistic route to cure myself. I'm tired of putting toxins in my body that have side effects that are worse then the illness.


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

*Shawn I need you!!!!!!!!!!!!*

DH just got a potential job offer in Stuttgart!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Do I want to live there? Is it cold? Does it snow a lot??? Do they like Americans?? Can I find a house for 6 people?? Do they speak English??? 
Do I homeschool my kids? Should I put them in a German school or an American school? I'm leaning towards homeschool because it would free up time for us to travel.
It's for the Army, any info about the base there?

OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mackeysmom

> *Which leads me to the QOTD for Thursday, August 25, 2011:  Say something nice about your body.*



I have nice legs - my legs are not heavy at all.  In fact, if you saw me only from my mid-thighs down, you probably wouldn't know I had so much weight to lose. 

It does pose a problem though - when I buy pants/shorts, I have to buy sizes to fit my stomach/waist, so they always wind up being waaaay too big in the thigh area.

As for the Hurricane - my only real concern is flooding in the basement due to the rain.  Since I had that flood 2 weeks ago - I am a little paranoid.  

Supply-wise: I always have a few cases of water in the house, and even without power I could survive on my recent Costco purchases: FiberOne brownies, pistachio nuts, peanut butter and Wheat Thins.  Not the most balanced diet - but I'd live.

I DID make sure that my Kindle is fully charged - at least I can always read if I lose power. 

I've been very good this week in terms of diet and exercise - hoping to close out this challenge on a positive note. 

- Laura


----------



## dumbo_buddy

donac said:


> Good Thursday morning everyone.
> 
> I have been up since 6 and have been shaking my head since then.  Last month my principal was told he was going back into the classroom because of something that happened.  The board appointed an interim principal and then started looking for a new principal.  The guy they appointed for interim went through the interview process and was recommended to be the new principal.  The board last night refused to vote him in as principal and after that the interim superintendent resigned.  Do you think there is any chance we are going to get a contract any time soon?
> 
> Congrats to the losers from last week especially satorifound.
> 
> I am worried about the hurricane.  Ds2 is coming home tomorrow but may be turning around on Sat to miss the weather.  We have been in this area for 33 years and seen a lot of storms.  Flooding is a big problem.  We have been pretty lucky but with all the rain we have had this month it could be a big problem.  I hope it heads out to sea.
> 
> Off to get somethings done.
> 
> Have a happy and healthy day.



sounds like a cluster you-know-what over at the school. hopefully they can figure things out! 



JacksLilWench said:


> Those stats really are pretty shocking   I saw something yesterday at work that really shocked me, and will probably change the way I eat for the rest of my life.  I work in a OR as an anesthesia tech, which means I'm basically an assistant to the nurse anesthesticist (I can never spell that word right!)  I normally don't get to stay in the rooms during surgeries, but I was able to see one from almost start to finish yesterday.  A gentleman was added to the schedule by 8:00am (which is pretty uncommon), for an exploratory surgery, which is not a good thing.  He was pretty sick, and the doctors didn't know if he would even make it through surgery.  A lot of his problems stemmed from his weight- over 360lbs, and he was only in his late 40's.  It was pretty heartbreaking to see, but really changed my point of view on some things.  It made me really thankful to be able to know how to stop that from happening to me!



yeesh! if that's not enough to make you not hungry, i don't know what is. although...i type that while eating, so, ya know. 



dvccruiser76 said:


> Quick drive by post from work. I just got Dylan the cutest Mickey Mouse skeleton long sleeve T from Old Navy in case you need any shirts for Thomas.



ooo! it's cute! i just looked. and it's glow in the dark! too bad when we go to disney in a couple weeks it'll be hotter than hades or else i'd get it for him for our trip. very cute though. pretty sure i'm going to have to order it!



keenercam said:


> Hi, everyone.  I have missed you all.
> 
> I am sorry I have pretty much dropped out of this challenge the past couple of weeks. I have been feeling overwhelmed and anxious about work and about sending DS off to college, and I have resorted to night-time eating when I finally get away from the office after many 12-14 hour days and working 9 days in a row.
> 
> I have definitely had an "entitlement attitude" about food and vast quantities of it. UGH!  This means that on top of the stress, I wake up nearly every morning feeling sick because of what I ate the night before.  I had a weight watchers leader tell us that it takes 3 hours for food to digest and that your body does not digest food while you are asleep, which means that food just kind of ferments in your stomach over night. I have NO IDEA if this is true but it sure feels like it in the mornings.  Feeling that way and having to find something comfortable to wear to work does not make for a happy start to my day.  :  While I am glad I gave away every piece of clothing in the 5 sizes I've dropped, I have been pretty unhappy about the slim pickins' in my wardrobe due to my lack of discipline.
> 
> A few huge work commitments have resolved in the past 24 hours which makes me feel like I can get back on track now, but I know there is always the potential for another "crisis" on the not-too-distant horizon, and what I really have to do is learn how to keep control during those times rather than having to recover from all the negative effects of bad eating once I am past those times.
> 
> Well, I got up early this morning and made hard-boiled eggs and a huge bowl of salad and packed good stuff for breakfast and lunch today.  I also packed fruit and will eat that instead of the light popcorn I seem to fixate on every afternoon - I am definitelly a carb addict and I find that when I am out of control that is what I am eating.  I went grocery shopping last night, too, and bought lots of good ingredients to make and freeze soups and chilis to have good stuff available.
> 
> I am determined to start the next challenge at least where I started the summer challenge if not less. I have to really get on the ball for the next couple weeks and can probably make that happen.
> 
> That is a start to the "physical".  Now I have to work on the sad state of affairs that are my "mental" and "spiritual" well-being right now.  Yesterday, I sort of spur of the moment booked a weekend away at WDW for a couple weeks from now.  We'll get Andrew situated on campus, enjoy Labor Day weekend with some friends, and then I'll take a weekend to regroup and re-charge.  I am optimistic that it will help.
> 
> Thank you for letting me vent.



 cam, i want to eat just reading your post. i'm a big emotional eater and definitely find myself munching more when i'm tired. 

i sent you a message on facebook - since we're overlapping by one day, maybe we can meet up for a drink or a snack or a quick whirl around the finding nemo ride??? would be superfun to see you 



BernardandMissBianca said:


> I normally don't take it to seriously but this one I am. It's going to be pretty bad and my side of CT is in the direct path of the eye. We are expected to get 11 inches of rain.
> 
> You really want a 7 day supply of food and water.
> Make sure you have gas in your cars
> make sure you have a full propane tank for your grill if you have one
> make sure you have car chargers for your phones
> bring in anything that can be a projectile.



my HOUSE can be a projectile! these houses were not exactly built to code back in the 20s!  i'm starting to take this more and more seriously. i might pick up a few more things tomorrow before this thing gets bad. 

i went to stew leonards today and instead of buying provisionals i bought...an angel food cake. need to get my priorities straight here. the parking lot for costco was PACKED.



lisah0711 said:


> You have a bun in the oven and Thomas to think of so I would take it seriously and do everything that is recommended to be prepared.  Remember how it was in July when you didn't have water for part of a day?  Also, I would be sure to have lots and lots of diapers!    It's a pain and hopefully you won't need it but the Weather Channel is saying it will be the strongest hurricane in decades in your neck of the wood.



you're right. i'm going to get my butt in gear and make a real list (and stick to it!) for tomorrow shopping. 

luckily we just did a costco run over the weekend and have plenty of diapers! 



mommyof2Pirates said:


> Slow is the new fast!!!
> 
> *amen sister!
> 
> *
> We have had quite a wet day today.  Lots of storms.  Currently it is sunny but not sure how long that will last.  Actually I am suppose to be working the snack bar tonight at my sons football practice and I am actually hoping for some good storms to come so it would be cut short.
> 
> I think I need to watch the weather channel some more to track this hurricane.  My middle name is Irene.  Its actually my nana's name too.
> 
> Well I need to get back to the kiddo's.  Have a great day.



the weather today is so weird, right?? 

is it bad that i have been singing my own song today? goes like this, "Come on, _Irene" _



BernardandMissBianca said:


> Much better, thanks. Last night I was up again all night and was doing some research on Zyrtek. Apparently one major withdrawal from it is massive itching and hives. ERGH!! It's the thing I'm taking it for. So, this morning I didn't take any zyrtek, instead I took a cool shower and slathered on the coconut oil. While the hives that I had are still there, they do not itch and I don't have any new ones. The only thing that itches is my scalp which if I had washed my hair today after putting coconut oil in it, I would have been fine but I didn't have time (forgot that DD had kindergarten orientation). My scalp thankfully doesn't bother me to much.
> So, I am going the holistic route to cure myself. I'm tired of putting toxins in my body that have side effects that are worse then the illness.



glad you're feeling better. hope you can finally get some sleep!!!

***********

hi everyone! very weird weather today. one second it's pouring, the next nothing...lather, rinse, repeat. 

i went to stew leonards today and saw stew jr! this is totally an east coast store and there are only 4 of them so probably nobody has any idea what i'm talking about! they have a little petting farm of baby goats, sheep and cows. i know *sue* was saying she had drama with dylan's speech but i can tell you he probably speaks more than thomas! every single animal that we saw he called the "woo-woo" aka dog. 

so yeah, we totally saw the owner of the store and i definitely yelled out "HI STEW!" like he is a huge celebrity! i'm such a geek. and my face was totally bright red. what a geek. 

skipped the walk today. my sciatica is really bothering me and the fact that it's so humid is making breathing a little hard. so, skip.

tonight i'm making shrimp lo mein. bought some beautiful shrimp and a pre-chopped up thing of stir-fry veggies that are gorgeous. should be yummy.

the impending storm is really putting a damper on our plans for the weekend. we were going to go to the met game on saturday afternoon but it looks like it's going to be storming then. bummer.


----------



## dumbo_buddy

by the way, thanks *lisa* for being a fabulous coach this week!!! 

QOTD: what do i like about myself? well, i used to really hate my freckles (fyi, despite popular belief, lemon juice does NOT remove them  ) but i've grown to appreciate them. they are a part of me. and i have about a billion more now that my face is tan from being outside all summer. yeah, i like them now. plus it makes it easy makeup wise. foundation and powder over freckles looks silly so it's one less thing i have to do (not like i wear makeup anyway!!)


----------



## Rose&Mike

Cam--I'm sorry things have been so tough for you. I too am a carbaholic who has been having major issues this summer. I am attempting to cut way back on my snacks until I gain some control again over what I'm eating. Stress will really do that to you. And sending your baby off to college is really hard--no matter how close he will be. It's a big adjustment and a big turning point in your life, at least it was for me. Give yourself some time to just process everything that is going on and maybe even grieve a little bit. I know I had to. I'm ok with only having one child, but for some reason when Tom went away to school it stirred up so many other emotions having to do with the failed adoptions/miscarriage. Lean on your friends and your hubby and I know you will come through this tough spot. Are you all going to be empty nesters now or is your daughter back at home after graduating? And sometimes you just need a Mickey trip. I am personally going to seek out "My Fairy Godmother" next weekend because I could use a hug. I'll get an extra one for you.

*****
*Congrats to all our Losers this week! We will continue to chat on this thread until the new thread starts with the first weigh-in on September 9th. We should have QOTDs most days.*

Stay dry everyone!


----------



## Rose&Mike

*Tracey*--I don't think I have seen your name in a couple of days. I hope everything is ok.


----------



## SettinSail

Hello Losers   Congrats to all our winners this week, esp Santori

I've found myself with a few hours of extra time  DS & I were going to the JV football game today with friends but my landlord scheduled the exterminator to come again this afternoon and didn't let me know until late in the day.  They had to send out the owner of the company to find out what we have.  He thinks the things in the back window are carpenter ants and the things in the front windows (up and down) are mice droppings  He saw evidence of mice in the attic and said when you have a brick front home they can get in between the brick and the siding and run up and down the whole house, building nests and such.  I still don't understand how the droppings got inside the window onto the ledge but   We've never heard any mice either.  He's coming back tomorrow to treat for both which is such bad timing because we get our furniture tomorrow  He said he would put poison in the attic and I asked who would come back to pick up the dead mice?  He said you don't need to get rid of them, they are tiny and you'll never see them or smell them  Does that sound right  DH said he thought it was true but I don't know!  Needless to say, it will be a happy day when we get out of this rental house!




lisah0711 said:


> But this fate does not have to be ours.  One of the solutions is to end the negative self talk and "retrain" your brain into a more positive outlook -- easier said than done, I know.
> 
> *Which leads me to the QOTD for Thursday, August 25, 2011:  Say something nice about your body.*
> 
> 
> Regardless of how you did this challenge, I urge to stay the course in between challenges and make an effort to have your starting number for fall be lower than the ending number for this challenge, if you can.



Wow, I feel sorry for anyone who would rather be blind than obese?   Really?
Those are some sad statistics.   I don't know why but I've never been too bothered by my size.  Maybe because I was never very big until around mid 30's.  In fact, I probably need to be a little bit more bothered about it!

I like that my body is proportional - when my waist was smaller I used to get the comment that I had an hourglass shape. I've always had big chest and big bootie and used to have normal size waist, not tiny.  Now the big chest/booty don't look as good with my matronly waist



dumbo_buddy said:


> so, *east coasters*.... how seriously are we taking this hurricane irene stuff?



We take any hurricane warnings VERY seriously down here.  I've got cash, gas, bottled water, flashlights ready and plenty of canned food.  My BFF in the neighborhood has a freezer full of meat and can grill for us if needed.  We have relatives widespread throughout the state so we could leave and go to them if needed.   I just want to get my stuff unloaded and in the house before the rain tomorrow!!!   Go away Irene!

I will also say that we prepare very seriously for ANY amount of snow down here too!    The grocery shelves will be bare if they call for any amount!



donac said:


> I have been up since 6 and have been shaking my head since then.  Last month my principal was told he was going back into the classroom because of something that happened.  The board appointed an interim principal and then started looking for a new principal.  The guy they appointed for interim went through the interview process and was recommended to be the new principal.  The board last night refused to vote him in as principal and after that the interim superintendent resigned.  Do you think there is any chance we are going to get a contract any time soon?



Good grief!!



jaelless said:


> I was up way too late last night and looked on here to find something to read. There are way too many threads/discussions to chose from. It was a bit overwhelming. So can you guys suggest other areas on here that would be good to follow?
> 
> Also wondered what is most a person has lost in one of these challenges?



I like the budget board, the community board and the cruise board.  I lost 12 pounds in my first challenge



lisah0711 said:


> More great advice!    What's next pestilence and fire?







keenercam said:


> Hi, everyone.  I have missed you all.
> 
> I have been feeling overwhelmed and anxious about work and about sending DS off to college, and I have resorted to night-time eating when I finally get away from the office after many 12-14 hour days and working 9 days in a row.
> 
> I have definitely had an "entitlement attitude" about food and vast quantities of it. UGH!
> 
> Well, I got up early this morning and made hard-boiled eggs and a huge bowl of salad and packed good stuff for breakfast and lunch today.  I also packed fruit and will eat that instead of the light popcorn I seem to fixate on every afternoon -
> 
> I am determined to start the next challenge at least where I started the summer challenge if not less. I have to really get on the ball for the next couple weeks and can probably make that happen.
> 
> That is a start to the "physical".  Now I have to work on the sad state of affairs that are my "mental" and "spiritual" well-being right now.  Yesterday, I sort of spur of the moment booked a weekend away at WDW for a couple weeks from now.  We'll get Andrew situated on campus, enjoy Labor Day weekend with some friends, and then I'll take a weekend to regroup and re-charge.  I am optimistic that it will help.
> 
> Thank you for letting me vent.



Sounds like you are on the right track already.    I think your weekend away sounds fantastic.  I hope you come back refreshed and ready to tackle your challenging schedule.  I'm also trying hard to start the Fall challenge at my lowest weight this Summer.  I need to lose 5 pounds to get back there



BernardandMissBianca said:


> I
> make sure you have car chargers for your phones



I forgot that one!   Good advice!



BernardandMissBianca said:


> *Shawn I need you!!!!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> DH just got a potential job offer in Stuttgart!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Do I want to live there? Is it cold? Does it snow a lot??? Do they like Americans?? Can I find a house for 6 people?? Do they speak English???
> Do I homeschool my kids? Should I put them in a German school or an American school? I'm leaning towards homeschool because it would free up time for us to travel.
> It's for the Army, any info about the base there?
> 
> OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Do it, do it, do it !!!!!    I'll PM you my email so we can chat more.

I thought it was very cold there but we knew alot of native Michiganers who lived there (large automotive industry there) and they said the weather was very similar to Michigan and they didn't find it to be too cold.  It snowed ALOT when we were there but we were told every year it was unusual.  Again, the Michiganers thought it was a "normal" amount of snow.  It was the most snow I've ever seen in my life!  You can find large housing easily.  It will probably be a little smaller than what you're used to here but definitely do-able.  Most people speak a little bit of English but only if they have to. Most Europeans will tolerate Americans.  We tried to blend in when we were out and about (no loud English talking, no T shirts with slogans, no tennis shoes etc) and not look too "American". I would not put my kids in German public schools unless they were K or younger.  DOD schools there have a bad rep but I don't know if it's true.  The International School of Stuttgart is around 20,000 euros per child.  Will DH get any tuition assistance?
I do know a little about the bases there....


----------



## bellebookworm9

jaelless said:


> I was up way too late last night and looked on here to find something to read. There are way too many threads/discussions to chose from. It was a bit overwhelming. So can you guys suggest other areas on here that would be good to follow?
> 
> Also wondered what is most a person has lost in one of these challenges?



I generally hang out on this thread, the Y&BC thread, and follow some trip reports/pre-trip reports. I find most other areas of the boards have a lot of drama. 

I will have lost almost 15 pounds by the end of this challenge.



SettinSail said:


> tomorrow  He said he would put poison in the attic and I asked who would come back to pick up the dead mice?  He said you don't need to get rid of them, they are tiny and you'll never see them or smell them  Does that sound right  DH said he thought it was true but I don't know!  Needless to say, it will be a happy day when we get out of this rental house!



Yup, that sounds right. A few years ago I could hear mice living in the walls behind my bed, so Mom bought d-con (I think that's what it's called), they eat it, and they basically just disintegrate in the walls, so you won't see or smell them.

**************************
My eating has been terrible today, but in the opposite way from normal-I've only eaten 15/35 points. I've just been so busy unpacking and arranging stuff today. But I'm having a game night at a friend's house later, so I'll not feel bad about snacking if the opportunity arises.

Irene isn't supposed to hit badly here, just low-moderate rain. That's good because I don't have supplies and no way to get to the store for more!

Here are some pictures of my bedroom and bathroom in the house. The downstairs and other bedrooms (obviously, since I'm the only one here) are still looking pretty bland, but at least the bed and bath have some life and color to them!

Gretchen's Townhouse Photos


----------



## my3princes

trinaweena said:


> just checking in.  I'm on vacation this week and ive been really going up and down as far as my mood goes.  one minute i feel fine and the next i want to tear someone's head off.  I've been doing so so on eating.  Well I guess if im being honest, there has been at least one meal a day that ive been doing BAD and the rest are so so. I expect a gain this week and im not happy about it but i have only myself to blame.
> 
> i guess you slack on vacation even when you are not going anywhere.
> 
> yesterday my mom called out of work and we went to the beach.  I honestly hate the beach. Its hot and sandy, my hair is too long and blows in my face, and all i want to do is read a book but i can never get comfortable.  plus i have very bad reactions to heat, i get a bad headache and get dehydrated.  but my mom loves the beach and it was something to do. I know, how can someone sound so crabby about spending the day at the beach?! when we got home i felt very annoyed and crabby so despite not planning on it i went for a run.  Had an ok run, but its the best ive had in days.  Was supposed to run 28 minutes, managed 15 then had to stop and walk for 30 seconds and finished the rest at an even faster pace.
> 
> i hate how slow i am when running.  my pace is like tortoise slow.  i cant even imagine what my 5k will be like, as right now its taking my 15-18 minutes to run a mile! and after the first mile i feel ready to quit! i know there are quite a few runners on here, any advice on how to improve my time or endurance or just keep my spirits up haha? Or does that all come with time?
> 
> Today my boyfriend and i went to the zoo and target and got frozen yogurt and drove around his neighborhood looking at old houses.  i will probably stay over here tonight which usully means not a lot of sleep because i dont sleep well if im not in my own bed.  oh well, school starts next week and im sure we wont be seeing any of each other then!
> 
> Speaking of school im not sure if i posted here or not but i recieved an A- in my advanced comp class. i will take it! Considering i never got an A in anything in that class not sure how that happened but sure!
> 
> We are trying to plan a vacation for march 2012.  my vote is for disney but also thinking about cali or maybe williamsburg.  anyone ever been to williamsburg?
> 
> things i need to work on the next few days are...EVERYTHING haha. ive been seriously dehydrated lately, drinking so much water and it doesnt get any better.  Im not sure what to do, it doesnt matter how much water i drink, i always seem thirsty! And i really need to work on eating.  Sunday i had a "skinny day" where i thought i looked really good but since then ive been having fat days.  i havent taken the quiz yet but i know my body image is horrible.  i look in the mirror and see someone who is 200lbs heavier than me even though ive never been that heavy.  im sick of feeling discouraged.
> 
> tomorrow i will eat lots of veggies. its a plan!



Have you ever had blood work done for diabetes?  The unquenchable thirst can be an indicator.  Also a craving for sugar and carbs.  Just a thought and an easy thing to rule out.





I have started preparing for the hurricane.  We aren't worried at all about flooding, but the winds will most certainly take down trees as we live in a very forest ladden state.  I've got 2  5 gallon bottles of water.  We are going to fill the potable water tank on the camper which will allow us to bath (propane water heater out there).  We can also cook and run the refrigerator on propane out there.  The gas grill is also good to go.  Tomorrow I will pick up any loose items outside.  We've got plenty of food in the freezer which we can cook up if needed.  I will bring our battery lanterns in from the camper and fresh batteries are in the drawer.  I think it will be fine, but better safe than sorry.  We are normally well stocked as Nor Easters can cause similar damage and we have several of those each year.


----------



## donac

my3princes said:


> I have started preparing for the hurricane.  We aren't worried at all about flooding, but the winds will most certainly take down trees as we live in a very forest ladden state.  I've got 2  5 gallon bottles of water.  We are going to fill the potable water tank on the camper which will allow us to bath (propane water heater out there).  We can also cook and run the refrigerator on propane out there.  The gas grill is also good to go.  Tomorrow I will pick up any loose items outside.  We've got plenty of food in the freezer which we can cook up if needed.  I will bring our battery lanterns in from the camper and fresh batteries are in the drawer.  I think it will be fine, but better safe than sorry.  We are normally well stocked as Nor Easters can cause similar damage and we have several of those each year.



I have to get some things incase.  Dh has all sort of camping things and we have the gas grill.  I am thinking about getting some containers of water and putting those in the freezer to pack it solid.

I know we have plenty of batteries and a portable radio (It it the one I use in my shower.  It is set for the news station from NY).  We have had several storms in the last couple of years where the winds got up to hurricane strength.  So I think  we may be okay there.  I am hoping the rain is not as bad as they say.  I don't want water in the basement.  I really hope it just goes out to sea.

It could be worse.  I was thinking of going to DW this weekend.  We would never gotten down there.  

I hope that north jersey doesn't get too much rain on Sat since my neice is a Maid of Honor for a friend's wedding. 

Stay safe everyone.


----------



## dvccruiser76

All this hurricane talk and I've been ignoring it. Weather in New England changes daily, so I didn't want to get worried, but since it's almost the weekend maybe I should see what we're in for. 



trinaweena said:


> Today my boyfriend and i went to the zoo and target and got frozen yogurt and drove around his neighborhood looking at old houses.  i will probably stay over here tonight which usully means not a lot of sleep because i dont sleep well if im not in my own bed.  oh well, school starts next week and im sure we wont be seeing any of each other then!
> 
> Speaking of school im not sure if i posted here or not but i recieved an A- in my advanced comp class. i will take it! Considering i never got an A in anything in that class not sure how that happened but sure!



Nice work on the A-  Which zoo did you go to? On the ride home we kept seeing signs for Beardsley Zoo??? 



lisah0711 said:


> *Which leads me to the QOTD for Thursday, August 25, 2011:  Say something nice about your body.*



I have great legs  It sounds so funny saying it, but I have my mothers chicken legs. I can get my fingers to touch around my thigh, and I'm 5'9", so even if I put on 10 pounds I can usually wear a different top and not many people would notice the weight gain 



pjlla said:


> Evening friends!  Thanks for all of the well-wishes for today's shopping expedition. It went okay.  She didn't need much, so we were kind of just browsing.  But we didn't buy much.  One hoodie at Hollister (overpriced, even at 50% off), a few basics at Old Navy (a bit for her, a bit for me), free panties at Victoria's Secret (love the coupons!), and a blouse for me and a wrap dress to share from Macy's (LOVE that we can share clothes!).  We maybe head out tomorrow for another bit.  Oh, we did find the backpack she wanted at Kohl's!



I forgot about my VS coupon and I'm headed to the mall tomorrow. You also reminded me of what I was forgetting; my Vera Bradley coupon. 



bellebookworm9 said:


> Sorry to hear this, but of course with my speech path background I'm curious.



So here goes...

Dylan was evaluated by Early Intervention on June 29th. At the appt. they said he was behind in expressive language. You should hear from someone soon, if not in 2 weeks, feel free to give us a call. Called in 2 weeks, got no reply. A co-worker said it took a month for them to start services for her daughter. So I wait. Called at about the 5/6 week mark and leave a message. Got a call week 7 aplogizing that they had lost some messages, and didn't know I had called blah blah. Said they are short staffed but were doing assignments Aug. 12th. Then said I should hear either the end of that week or during the next week. If I didn't she suggested letting the director know that I was unhappy. 

So last Sun. sent a not so nice email to the director about how disappointed I was, it's been 2 months, no help for my family, etc. They email back Tues. saying I will get a call Wed. 

In the meantime, I asked my son's school for a rec. and one of the parents there does private therapy. So I email her Mon and get a reply Mon. She accepts BCBS and Harvard, but we have Aetna so it would be $110 per session  But she's really nice and said to check with my ins. to see if they cover out of pocket, but they say no. 

They said most insurance co.s don't cover speech therapy anyway, however, mine will for in network @ $20 per visit limit 30/year. So I ask for list of providers within 10 miles and there is only 1, but they are in my town 

So, I called there yesterday and they booked an evaluation for us for this am. 

In the meantime the mom from Dylan's school said if EI was to call to request a speech therapist if they assign someone. 

They called yesterday too and assigned me a developmental specialist. When I asked if she is a licensed speech therapist they say no. When I say I'm frustrated that it's been 2 months and I'd prefer a speech therapist they say it's not age appropriate for Dylan and that their program recommends a DS instead. 

So I'm torn at this point. Maybe we'll try both????

DS had his eval, they were great, but are not open on Friday's (my day off) but they do have evening appt. which will work if I leave early; which I will. 

Dylan loved them and didn't want to leave. 

EI called today and wants to start coming out tomorrow. 

I guess I need to find out what their payment policy is. If they want their $ up front I'm hesitant as I don't know if they will provide what he really needs or not. 

The woman today said Dylan has trouble getting his words out. She did something called "prompting"? Where she touches Dylan's mouth so he knows where the sound should come from? Does that make sense? 

If we have them both come to see what works best how will we know which one is the one getting him to speak more? Will I even know?

It's just so aggrevating with EI. I kind of feel like telling them tha we're going elsewhere but now that I complained they are doing something about it 



donac said:


> First some stats
> 
> MAINTAINERS:
> (staying within 2 lbs of their maintain weight is successfully maintaining!)
> # of Maintainers Reporting In & Successfully Maintaining:1
> Congrats Rose & Mike
> 
> The WISH Biggest Loser Summer Challenge Week 11#8- liesel   .187%
> #7- momofdjc   .237
> #5- mackeysmom   .485%
> #5- glss1/2fll   .485%
> #4- JaxksLilWench   .84%
> #3- pjstevens   1.13%
> #2- bellebookworm9   1.41%
> 
> and now
> The WISH Biggest Loser Summer Challenge
> 
> Week 11 Biggest Loser is:
> #1-satorifound   2.58 %



Congrats to our losers and maintainers and to Satorifound! Great job 



keenercam said:


> I am sorry I have pretty much dropped out of this challenge the past couple of weeks. I have been feeling overwhelmed and anxious about work and about sending DS off to college, and I have resorted to night-time eating when I finally get away from the office after many 12-14 hour days and working 9 days in a row.
> 
> Thank you for letting me vent.



Hi Cam, can't wait for you to be around more during the fall. I always have to double take when I read your emails about having a son in college. From your pictures below, I can't believe it. You look too young to have a son in college. 



dumbo_buddy said:


> i went to stew leonards today and saw stew jr! this is totally an east coast store and there are only 4 of them so probably nobody has any idea what i'm talking about! they have a little petting farm of baby goats, sheep and cows. i know *sue* was saying she had drama with dylan's speech but i can tell you he probably speaks more than thomas! every single animal that we saw he called the "woo-woo" aka dog.
> 
> so yeah, we totally saw the owner of the store and i definitely yelled out "HI STEW!" like he is a huge celebrity! i'm such a geek. and my face was totally bright red. what a geek.



Now that's funny  I've never been, but I know what you're talking about. They have really good red velvet cupcakes  Funny you mentioned them, because we were in Paramus, NJ last weekend and drove by a Stew Leonard's Wines store and I was like...hmmm... wonder if it's the same company. No food, just booze.


----------



## SettinSail

bellebookworm9 said:


> Yup, that sounds right. A few years ago I could hear mice living in the walls behind my bed, so Mom bought d-con (I think that's what it's called), they eat it, and they basically just disintegrate in the walls, so you won't see or smell them.



Thanks, that makes me feel better.  DH is not too concerned about it so I guess they are really tiny mice.

Your place is so cute!   And I didn't realize you had a German last name.  I tried to translate it, I don't know if the first part means anything but the last part means home.   I guess you already know that

DS is still not home from the JV football game!   I don't think I'll be letting him go to any more away games, this is way too late when you have to get up at 6 am.   Hopefully since tomorrow is only the 2nd day of school, they won't be doing much again.

Everyone stay safe tomorrow!   Has anyone heard from Karen in NJ?   It's been awhile since she's checked in...

Lisa, thanks so much for coaching us this week


----------



## dumbo_buddy

Just saw the NYC evacuation map. My house is in Zone C Which isn't that bad it seems. However, LITERALLY across the street is Zone A. Like, we are talking less than 50 yards. So....yeah. This should be interesting! Hopefully a nice gust of wind will blow this bad boy (well, girl since her nameis Irene) to the east and away from everyone!


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

SettinSail said:


> Do it, do it, do it !!!!!    I'll PM you my email so we can chat more.
> 
> I thought it was very cold there but we knew alot of native Michiganers who lived there (large automotive industry there) and they said the weather was very similar to Michigan and they didn't find it to be too cold.  It snowed ALOT when we were there but we were told every year it was unusual.  Again, the Michiganers thought it was a "normal" amount of snow.  It was the most snow I've ever seen in my life!  You can find large housing easily.  It will probably be a little smaller than what you're used to here but definitely do-able.  Most people speak a little bit of English but only if they have to. Most Europeans will tolerate Americans.  We tried to blend in when we were out and about (no loud English talking, no T shirts with slogans, no tennis shoes etc) and not look too "American". I would not put my kids in German public schools unless they were K or younger.  DOD schools there have a bad rep but I don't know if it's true.  The International School of Stuttgart is around 20,000 euros per child.  Will DH get any tuition assistance?
> I do know a little about the bases there....



Will PM you. don't know all the details yet. Our friend was not available today but will be in the office tomorrow, hopefully she will be there before DH leaves. 
One good thing is that all of DH's european friends say he's a bad American, as in not a typical American. He is very European in mannerisms and attitude. 
One bad thing is all the kids are learning French not German!! LOL

ETA: my house is 2 bedroom, 1100 square feet. I know all about small! LOL



dvccruiser76 said:


> I guess I need to find out what their payment policy is. If they want their $ up front I'm hesitant as I don't know if they will provide what he really needs or not.
> 
> The woman today said Dylan has trouble getting his words out. She did something called "prompting"? Where she touches Dylan's mouth so he knows where the sound should come from? Does that make sense?



If you have to pay cash out right see if they have a discounted cash rate. Insurance never pays the full rate, they negotiate. 

Yes, DS9 had prompting too. If you get the right speech teacher it is so worth the cost! We went through 3 teachers before we found the right one. I loved her and it broke my heart when she left the school. 



dumbo_buddy said:


> Just saw the NYC evacuation map. My house is in Zone C Which isn't that bad it seems. However, LITERALLY across the street is Zone A. Like, we are talking less than 50 yards. So....yeah. This should be interesting! Hopefully a nice gust of wind will blow this bad boy (well, girl since her nameis Irene) to the east and away from everyone!



If across the street is Zone A I would leave if you have a place to go. Hey you can join us in Ohio!!! that's where we are heading. Streetsboro KOA campground is our target point. 
Bloomberg was talking about evacuating NYC Saturday so be prepared.


----------



## my3princes

dvccruiser76 said:


> All this hurricane talk and I've been ignoring it. Weather in New England changes daily, so I didn't want to get worried, but since it's almost the weekend maybe I should see what we're in for.
> 
> 
> 
> Nice work on the A-  Which zoo did you go to? On the ride home we kept seeing signs for Beardsley Zoo???
> 
> 
> 
> I have great legs  It sounds so funny saying it, but I have my mothers chicken legs. I can get my fingers to touch around my thigh, and I'm 5'9", so even if I put on 10 pounds I can usually wear a different top and not many people would notice the weight gain
> 
> 
> 
> I forgot about my VS coupon and I'm headed to the mall tomorrow. You also reminded me of what I was forgetting; my Vera Bradley coupon.
> 
> 
> 
> So here goes...
> 
> Dylan was evaluated by Early Intervention on June 29th. At the appt. they said he was behind in expressive language. You should hear from someone soon, if not in 2 weeks, feel free to give us a call. Called in 2 weeks, got no reply. A co-worker said it took a month for them to start services for her daughter. So I wait. Called at about the 5/6 week mark and leave a message. Got a call week 7 aplogizing that they had lost some messages, and didn't know I had called blah blah. Said they are short staffed but were doing assignments Aug. 12th. Then said I should hear either the end of that week or during the next week. If I didn't she suggested letting the director know that I was unhappy.
> 
> So last Sun. sent a not so nice email to the director about how disappointed I was, it's been 2 months, no help for my family, etc. They email back Tues. saying I will get a call Wed.
> 
> In the meantime, I asked my son's school for a rec. and one of the parents there does private therapy. So I email her Mon and get a reply Mon. She accepts BCBS and Harvard, but we have Aetna so it would be $110 per session  But she's really nice and said to check with my ins. to see if they cover out of pocket, but they say no.
> 
> They said most insurance co.s don't cover speech therapy anyway, however, mine will for in network @ $20 per visit limit 30/year. So I ask for list of providers within 10 miles and there is only 1, but they are in my town
> 
> So, I called there yesterday and they booked an evaluation for us for this am.
> 
> In the meantime the mom from Dylan's school said if EI was to call to request a speech therapist if they assign someone.
> 
> They called yesterday too and assigned me a developmental specialist. When I asked if she is a licensed speech therapist they say no. When I say I'm frustrated that it's been 2 months and I'd prefer a speech therapist they say it's not age appropriate for Dylan and that their program recommends a DS instead.
> 
> So I'm torn at this point. Maybe we'll try both????
> 
> DS had his eval, they were great, but are not open on Friday's (my day off) but they do have evening appt. which will work if I leave early; which I will.
> 
> Dylan loved them and didn't want to leave.
> 
> EI called today and wants to start coming out tomorrow.
> 
> I guess I need to find out what their payment policy is. If they want their $ up front I'm hesitant as I don't know if they will provide what he really needs or not.
> 
> The woman today said Dylan has trouble getting his words out. She did something called "prompting"? Where she touches Dylan's mouth so he knows where the sound should come from? Does that make sense?
> 
> If we have them both come to see what works best how will we know which one is the one getting him to speak more? Will I even know?
> 
> It's just so aggrevating with EI. I kind of feel like telling them tha we're going elsewhere but now that I complained they are doing something about it
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats to our losers and maintainers and to Satorifound! Great job
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Cam, can't wait for you to be around more during the fall. I always have to double take when I read your emails about having a son in college. From your pictures below, I can't believe it. You look too young to have a son in college.
> 
> 
> 
> Now that's funny  I've never been, but I know what you're talking about. They have really good red velvet cupcakes  Funny you mentioned them, because we were in Paramus, NJ last weekend and drove by a Stew Leonard's Wines store and I was like...hmmm... wonder if it's the same company. No food, just booze.





2 of my boys were speech delayed.  We tried going through the early intervention program with both, but they weren't significantly delayed at age 3.  Hunter started speech therapy in Kindergarten with the school's speech therapist.  Colby was finally caught when I had a second early intervention assessment at age 4.  It took several months for them to finally assign him a therapist.  He only met with her a few times before starting with the school therapist the summer before kindergarten.  The EEE program in Vermont is free.  She worked with him using games and flavored sponges on a stick that she used to touch the part of his mouth that needed to make the sound.  The school therapist also taught them how to move their mouth and tongue to make the sounds.  both of my kids took a full 2 years in therapy before they met the standards.  Both have sense been diagnosed with either ADD or ADHD (just a thought)


----------



## lisah0711

Good evening all!  

Thanks for all the nice words about coaching this week!    I do appreciate them as I usually coach at the beginning of the challenge so coaching at the end was different but very, very fun.  

I'm doing an extra day of coaching tomorrow.  Sorry this will be a quick post for the QOTD for tomorrow and I will be back then for replies.

*First, to all of you who might be in the path of Hurricane Irene -- stay safe!    And try and keep us posted about how you are doing because we will wonder and worry about you! * 

*Second, a little reminder about what happens since we are at the end of our challenge.  Our official ending date is tomorrow, Friday, August 26th. I will be coaching that day and will have one final QOTD. You will need to be sure that you send your final weigh in to Donac, send your HH points to CC, and send your last WIN! measurements to Connie96. The sooner they have our numbers, the sooner they can post the final results. There will be a regular weekly result for weight as well as an overall result posting for weight. We will continue to hang out and chat over the week-end and may or may not have a QOTD or a coach. Once the results come out there is time to congratulate and thank everyone and then we will move to the new thread. Our new hostess is vacationing but the new thread will be started shortly. The Fall Challenge officially starts September 9th.

We hope that you will all join us and get in on that new school year, new you feeling! *

*And, now the QOTD for Friday, August 26, 2011.  Have you ever heard of the game of expressing yourself in just five words?  It can be about any topic.  For our purposes today I am going to ask you to express how you feel about this challenge in just five words.  It can be about the challenge, about what you did or didn't do, what you might do better, or even how you feel about Disney.  It just needs to be said in FIVE words. *

The first thing that comes to mind for our group is *Every participant an integral part*.

The second is more for myself and is *I will never give up! *

Have a great evening all.  Be safe and I will be back tomorrow with replies.


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

*And, now the QOTD for Friday, August 26, 2011.  Have you ever heard of the game of expressing yourself in just five words?  It can be about any topic.  For our purposes today I am going to ask you to express how you feel about this challenge in just five words.  It can be about the challenge, about what you did or didn't do, what you might do better, or even how you feel about Disney.  It just needs to be said in FIVE words. *


Group: My peeps are my rock!!!

Me for this challenge: I needed to try harder.

Me for the next challenge: I will be put first!


----------



## my3princes

QOTD  today:  I like my eyes.  I have hazel eyes which look amazing with purple eye liner, light shadow and mascara.  They stand out and bring out my personality.



QOTD Friday:  Tomorrow is MY fresh start


----------



## pjlla

BernardandMissBianca said:


> LOL Oh goodness I just reread what I wrote. One big run on sentence!!
> Yes, I am looking at mainstreaming my diet. Revamping the whole shebang! I also need to start taking my flaxseed oil, my Vitamin D, and start reusing the coconut oil on my skin. Those 3 things really went a long way in getting me back to a decent place.
> 
> DS's naturopathic doctor has prescribed increased vitamin D for him (he is seeing her for rashes/skin issues)... he is also taking fish oil.  She might have recommended the coconut oil, except he is allergic to coconut.
> 
> Glad you are taking a more holistic approach to all of this.  I think it will work well if you stick with it.
> 
> 
> Uh you better turn on the news girlfriend! The eye of the storm is headed right up my road. We are packing the RV, moving everything out the basement and heading for parts unknown, AKA Dayton Ohio. DD is totally flipping out so we decided it was in our best interest to get the heck out of Dodge.
> Hopefully DH can get home tomorrow. The kids and I are going to gather all of our valuables and gas up the vehicles. DH is going to haul the Mini's to a friends house in Northern CT, we need to swing by the Storage unit and raise the 3 pieces we plan on keeping up off the floor, then we are coming back here to clear the yard of projectiles.
> Then we hope to roll out Friday night or Saturday morning.
> 
> East Coasters, stay safe!!! I'll try to keep y'all posted when we get down the road a bit.



Yikes!  You are making me feel like a total slacker.  My Mom was asking me a few questions today about how to keep your fridge/freezer cold without power, etc.  I totally thought she was just thinking ahead to winter storms.  Then she happened to ask me how I was stocked for batteries.  I totally didn't get that she was "hinting" that I should be ready for Irene!!  I'm just so out of it!  



dumbo_buddy said:


> so, *east coasters*.... how seriously are we taking this hurricane irene stuff? i feel like every time there's a big scare for a hurricane it winds up being a little bit of rain and then it's done. of course, the one time i don't even think about it my house will fall apart. is it a slow news day or should i really be freaking out a little?
> 
> what are you doing to prepare? supposedly it's going to hit on sunday. we are right on the water...BUT we're up on a bluff so flooding isn't really a huge threat.
> 
> today show just told me to get this ready:
> 3 day supply of water and food
> flashlights, batteries, portable radio
> store docs in ziplock bags
> bring in anything or tie down stuff that can fly around
> designate emergency contact who lives nowhere near the area
> 
> i mean, i have to go food shopping anyway to perhaps i'll pick up some extra water bottles and some non-perishable food while i'm out...



Again, I'm obviously thinking I need to take this more seriously!  Time to give it some thought.  I'm hitting the Y for a class in the morning, so DD and I can hit the grocery store in the morning for some emergency supplies.  I'll try to remember to bring a few empty gas cans to fill for the generator too.  My gas grill tank is pretty full.

I'll fill my washing machine with water to use for flushing.  We don't usually go to the trouble of hooking up the generator unless we have been/will probably be without power for at least 12 hours.  But of course, flushing during those 12 hours is kind of important!

Because of our distance from a store, we've always kept a fairly well stocked freezer/pantry.  My biggest issue would be fresh fruits and veggies.  

If this storm does look like it will be hitting us on Sunday, I will probably skip the proposed trip to Costco..... don't feel like driving an hour south in pouring rain.



donac said:


> Good Thursday morning everyone.
> 
> I have been up since 6 and have been shaking my head since then.  Last month my principal was told he was going back into the classroom because of something that happened.  The board appointed an interim principal and then started looking for a new principal.  The guy they appointed for interim went through the interview process and was recommended to be the new principal.  The board last night refused to vote him in as principal and after that the interim superintendent resigned.  Do you think there is any chance we are going to get a contract any time soon?
> 
> Congrats to the losers from last week especially satorifound.
> 
> I am worried about the hurricane.  Ds2 is coming home tomorrow but may be turning around on Sat to miss the weather.  We have been in this area for 33 years and seen a lot of storms.  Flooding is a big problem.  We have been pretty lucky but with all the rain we have had this month it could be a big problem.  I hope it heads out to sea.
> 
> Off to get somethings done.
> 
> Have a happy and healthy day.



Craziness at work... especially this early in the school year!  Hope you get a good visit with DS before he has to head out.



jaelless said:


> I was up way too late last night and looked on here to find something to read. There are way too many threads/discussions to chose from. It was a bit overwhelming. So can you guys suggest other areas on here that would be good to follow?
> 
> Also wondered what is most a person has lost in one of these challenges?



I feel like you've hit us at a bad time.  Our summer BL challenge is just winding down.  But you could stick with us while we chat about "stuff" until the next challenge starts up this fall.  

Presuming you want to talk about healthy eating, exercise and/or weight loss??  Stick around here on the WISH board.  Feel free to post your own threads/questions if you feel the need.



keenercam said:


> Hi, everyone.  I have missed you all.
> 
> I am sorry I have pretty much dropped out of this challenge the past couple of weeks. I have been feeling overwhelmed and anxious about work and about sending DS off to college, and I have resorted to night-time eating when I finally get away from the office after many 12-14 hour days and working 9 days in a row.
> 
> I have definitely had an "entitlement attitude" about food and vast quantities of it. UGH!  This means that on top of the stress, I wake up nearly every morning feeling sick because of what I ate the night before.  I had a weight watchers leader tell us that it takes 3 hours for food to digest and that your body does not digest food while you are asleep, which means that food just kind of ferments in your stomach over night. I have NO IDEA if this is true but it sure feels like it in the mornings.  Feeling that way and having to find something comfortable to wear to work does not make for a happy start to my day.  :  While I am glad I gave away every piece of clothing in the 5 sizes I've dropped, I have been pretty unhappy about the slim pickins' in my wardrobe due to my lack of discipline.
> 
> A few huge work commitments have resolved in the past 24 hours which makes me feel like I can get back on track now, but I know there is always the potential for another "crisis" on the not-too-distant horizon, and what I really have to do is learn how to keep control during those times rather than having to recover from all the negative effects of bad eating once I am past those times.
> 
> Well, I got up early this morning and made hard-boiled eggs and a huge bowl of salad and packed good stuff for breakfast and lunch today.  I also packed fruit and will eat that instead of the light popcorn I seem to fixate on every afternoon - I am definitelly a carb addict and I find that when I am out of control that is what I am eating.  I went grocery shopping last night, too, and bought lots of good ingredients to make and freeze soups and chilis to have good stuff available.
> 
> I am determined to start the next challenge at least where I started the summer challenge if not less. I have to really get on the ball for the next couple weeks and can probably make that happen.
> 
> That is a start to the "physical".  Now I have to work on the sad state of affairs that are my "mental" and "spiritual" well-being right now.  Yesterday, I sort of spur of the moment booked a weekend away at WDW for a couple weeks from now.  We'll get Andrew situated on campus, enjoy Labor Day weekend with some friends, and then I'll take a weekend to regroup and re-charge.  I am optimistic that it will help.
> 
> Thank you for letting me vent.



Glad you've made your way back with us.  Sorry that you have been struggling.  Enjoy your time away for Labor Day and at Disney and hopefully you will be feeling regenerated and re-energized and ready for a fresh start!



BernardandMissBianca said:


> Much better, thanks. Last night I was up again all night and was doing some research on Zyrtek. Apparently one major withdrawal from it is massive itching and hives. ERGH!! It's the thing I'm taking it for. So, this morning I didn't take any zyrtek, instead I took a cool shower and slathered on the coconut oil. While the hives that I had are still there, they do not itch and I don't have any new ones. The only thing that itches is my scalp which if I had washed my hair today after putting coconut oil in it, I would have been fine but I didn't have time (forgot that DD had kindergarten orientation). My scalp thankfully doesn't bother me to much.
> So, I am going the holistic route to cure myself. I'm tired of putting toxins in my body that have side effects that are worse then the illness.



Yeah for holistics!!



BernardandMissBianca said:


> *Shawn I need you!!!!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> DH just got a potential job offer in Stuttgart!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Do I want to live there? Is it cold? Does it snow a lot??? Do they like Americans?? Can I find a house for 6 people?? Do they speak English???
> Do I homeschool my kids? Should I put them in a German school or an American school? I'm leaning towards homeschool because it would free up time for us to travel.
> It's for the Army, any info about the base there?
> 
> OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Seriously??  That is SO COOL!!!!  Can't wait to hear more as you find out more about this possibility!



**************

Evening friends!  I was just ready to put my head on my pillow, but I realized I had not come on to say hi!

Sorry I didn't do more direct responses, but it's getting late!

Another FULL DAY of back to school shopping with DD today.... I'm so DONE with it!  But we got more bought today, so I think we are pretty well set.  And I managed to get myself a few cute pieces from the clearance rack!

FIngers crossed for a decent weigh-in tomorrow.  I've done a few spin classes this week, a few other workouts, and been RELIGIOUS about my food (weighing, measuring, counting, journaling) and careful about my carbs.... plus I'm at a decent place in my cycle.  I'll be honest and say that if I don't see at least a 1.5 drop tomorrow I will be absolutely gob-smacked (and annoyed and disgusted).  But I WON'T give up!  TTYL...........................P


----------



## bellebookworm9

dvccruiser76 said:


> They called yesterday too and assigned me a developmental specialist. When I asked if she is a licensed speech therapist they say no. When I say I'm frustrated that it's been 2 months and I'd prefer a speech therapist they say it's not age appropriate for Dylan and that their program recommends a DS instead.
> 
> The woman today said Dylan has trouble getting his words out. She did something called "prompting"? Where she touches Dylan's mouth so he knows where the sound should come from? Does that make sense?
> 
> If we have them both come to see what works best how will we know which one is the one getting him to speak more? Will I even know?



I'm not sure about the "licensed" speech therapist part. In NY at least, unless you teach in schools, there is no license requirement. Many therapists are certified by ASHA (American Speech, Language & Hearing Association), but I found out that not everyone is when I had to do my observation hours and needed someone certified. 

It is also strange that they say a speech pathologist is not appropriate for his age. My brother had an actual therapist from a very young age. I do know that speech is not covered by most insurance companies (neither are hearing aids, for that matter) but EI is free, at least in New York. I would pick one or the other, because they may not do the same things therapy wise, which could lead to him just getting confused. Since you worked so hard to get the EI, I would try that first. Since it is free, it can't hurt, and if it doesn't seem to be working than try a private clinic. I would also recommend looking to see if any area colleges have clinics (normally free or low cost) that have student clinicians who are supervised by certified ones.

Yup, we learned about prompting in one of my classes last semester. There are a lot of different techniques within that category, but if it makes you feel better, the type that you describe means that he knows where the sounds come from and just needs some help getting them to work properly.





SettinSail said:


> Your place is so cute!   And I didn't realize you had a German last name.  I tried to translate it, I don't know if the first part means anything but the last part means home.   I guess you already know that



Thanks, I'm pretty proud of my decorating skills!  Yes, my whole name is very German. I'm told it translates to "happy home". It's funny, because the German is actually from my mom's side-my dad was adopted, and as far as we know, he's mostly Irish.


----------



## mackeysmom

*And, now the QOTD for Friday, August 26, 2011.  Have you ever heard of the game of expressing yourself in just five words?  It can be about any topic.  For our purposes today I am going to ask you to express how you feel about this challenge in just five words.  It can be about the challenge, about what you did or didn't do, what you might do better, or even how you feel about Disney.  It just needs to be said in FIVE words. *


Me (this challenge) - Didn't fall completely off wagon.

Runner-up: Pistachio nuts are the enemy 

Me (next challenge) - Fifty two days until Vegas!   

Group - So much support, thank you. 

- Laura (who ate waaay too many "emergency hurricane pistachio nuts" today!


----------



## jaelless

*bellebookworm9* thanks for the tip  what is the Y&BC thread? Congrats on th weight loss, that is great.

*SettinSail* thank you as well for thread tips to look at and congrats also on the weight loss. I hope I do as well.

*QOTD* 
Mickey Mouse is the Man  
and
I will succeed despite me


----------



## pjlla

MOrning friends!  Just a quick moment to say Hi before I head to step class with DD  at the Y.  

The scale was down nearly 2 pounds today, so I am feeling RELIEVED!  I am now just 3 pounds above my maintenance zone.  Will work for another 2 pound loss this coming week and then I can kind of "catch my breath".  

I double checked the Hurricane path last night after I logged off with you all.  Seems like it is definitely going to cover ALL of NH, so I suppose there is no avoiding it at this point.  But honestly, I'm SURE it will end up being nothing more than a very windy rain storm.  That said, I will take some steps to be prepared in case of power outages and such.  

HEre is my list, in case if helps any of you.... or in case I am forgetting something vital!

Cash
gasoline (for cars and generator)
batteries (for flashlights and radios)
cat food
bottled water
ice (I'll put some extra bagged ice in the freezer.)
people food for at least 3-4 days

Around the house............  

pick up loose stuff in yard/garden/deck/pool area
double check that screens are secure
lock shed door
keep cat inside

Anything else???

I've gotta get a load on the clothesline while the weather is still good!  I'll ttyl...................P


----------



## Worfiedoodles

lisah0711 said:


> *How Positive is Your Body Image?**Which leads me to the QOTD Wednesday, August 24, 2011:  How is your body image today?  You can take the quiz and share the answer or just tell us how you feel about your body image. *



I got "You Love Your Body". I'm not sure that's really true, but it is true that I am satisfied with my body and I don't have unrealistic expectations. 



pjlla said:


> When DS and I went to Quebec a few years ago, I didn't DARE bring anything (food-wise) across the border.  I was just too concerned about being stopped or it being confiscated (I"m cheap and it would have made me CRAZY to lose lots of expensive groceries!).  It certainly would have made it MUCH easier, but I didn't want to risk it.
> 
> As it was, we were barely given even a glance, even  with a car FULL Of camping gear, etc.  I could have had a cooler full of live bugs and they wouldn't have noticed!
> 
> I would bring along food for the road trip itself, but be prepared to dump whatever you have left when you hit the border.  If they ask about it, come clean (as I'm sure you would), but if they don't ask, oh well.
> 
> I'm guessing sealed packs of nuts and cheeses might be okay.  Maybe even sealed containers of hummus.  But I don't think I would risk bringing produce.
> 
> You should be able to find whatever you want fairly easily once you get there.  DS and I were in a fairly rural area with one small grocery, but we had no trouble buying what we wanted.



I think this is excellent advice. This is my first lower carb trip of any length, and I think that's why I was freaking out. I know Canada isn't in the middle of nowhere, I just instinctively think I should bring what I need 



lisah0711 said:


> *Which leads me to the QOTD for Thursday, August 25, 2011:  Say something nice about your body.*



My body can do things I only dreamed possible. I can give birth, I can run a half marathon, I am not weak --even though I believed that I was physically deficient for a very long time. I may not be able to do a pushup, but I am strong mentally and physically.



keenercam said:


> I have definitely had an "entitlement attitude" about food and vast quantities of it.



*Cam* --  So much going on in your life right now. With all the change, it's easy to turn to food to just make some of the stress go away. The problem, as you know, is that it doesn't really go away, it's just suppressed. We've all been where you are (well, I certainly have ), and you have a great attitude right now. Pick yourself up, get excited about your Mickey trip, and focus on the future. 



lisah0711 said:


> *And, now the QOTD for Friday, August 26, 2011.  Have you ever heard of the game of expressing yourself in just five words?  It can be about any topic.  For our purposes today I am going to ask you to express how you feel about this challenge in just five words.  It can be about the challenge, about what you did or didn't do, what you might do better, or even how you feel about Disney.  It just needs to be said in FIVE words. *



You know I'm the queen of verbose, but I'll try to be concise 

Challenge: Supportive friends make this fun!

Peformance: Consistency needed throughout the Challenge.

Disney: Entertainment keeps me coming back! 



pjlla said:


> HEre is my list, in case if helps any of you.... or in case I am forgetting something vital!
> 
> Cash
> gasoline (for cars and generator)
> batteries (for flashlights and radios)
> cat food
> bottled water
> ice (I'll put some extra bagged ice in the freezer.)
> people food for at least 3-4 days
> 
> Around the house............
> 
> pick up loose stuff in yard/garden/deck/pool area
> double check that screens are secure
> lock shed door
> keep cat inside



Great list, *Pamela!* We also have candles for more long-term lighting, flashlights are harsh for hours on end, and we told ds to be sure he has downloaded entertainment to his ipod, because electricity may or may not be available. One more thing to entertain him is a good move for us!

I am staying home today and getting ready for our trip. We're going to leave later on Monday, assuming the storm keeps moving. I need to do , pack, straighten up a bit, and watch some Tivo, since we may not be able to do it Sunday 

I've kind of lost my focus on health here at the end. I'm still eating lower carb, but the exercise hasn't happened this week. I had a very sore neck and it's just now starting to feel normal. I think subconsciously I didn't want to make it any worse...

Maria


----------



## lisah0711

Quick good morning post.  

First, a big BL thank you to *Rose,* *Dona, CC and Connie96* for all they have done for us this challenge keeping track of us and keeping us organized!  

A big BL thank you, too, to all our coaches who kept the conversation moving.   

And last, but not least, thanks to all the participants.  There would not be a BL challenge without each and every one of you!  

Please be sure and PM those numbers to dona, CC and Connie today and stay tuned for the results.  Who will be the biggest loser?


----------



## my3princes

Good morning.  I slept in the morning and am now planning to do some power cleaning.  I'm taking the kids and some of their friends to my parents pool this afternoon as it looks like this may be our last sunny day for a while.  This afternoon/evening I need to get some outside things done in prep for the storm on sunday.  We may also go to a cruise night tonight.

One of our local radio stations has been doing a back to school contest this week for kids under 14.  Each day that asked a super easy question and the winner won a backpack of school supplies and were entered into today's drawing for a limo ride to school on the first day.  Hunter qualified on Tuesday, my nephew qualified on Wednesday and Colby and my niece qualified today   The backpacks are cheesy, but there was some decent school supplies in there   My niece was then picked for the limo ride to school.  Since we are neighbors that means all 4 kiddos will get to ride to school in style Tuesday   Hunter was a little bummed that he didn't win it himself, but is still excited to ride in a limo   Now we need to hope that the school has power and a roof on Tuesday after the storm blows through.


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

Pamela, don't forget car chargers for your phones.


----------



## Rose&Mike

*Congratulations everyone! You made it to the end of the challenge! No matter where you are at weight wise, you are still here, and that should be celebrated! *

*Thank you Lisa for coaching this week!

I know things have been a little crazy with Connie, but go ahead and send your WIN measurements in. 

I want to say thank you to Connie, and CC and Dona for all they did this summer. And thank you to our coaches! We couldn't have done it without you.*

Janis (buzz5985) is going to be our next hostess. She has been on vacation, but should be popping back in soon. Please join me in welcoming her. Lisa and I will both be around to help out with things as well. 

Dvccruiser76 (Sue) will be our new weight keeper. The first weigh in is not until September 9th.

We will still have QOTDs on THIS THREAD for most days until the new challenge starts. I will be coaching this week and Shawn will have the week starting next Friday. Thank you Shawn for coaching over the holiday weekend.

*******
This has been a tough summer for me. Mentally I have really struggled. I am up a couple of pounds and soooooo many times I just wanted to throw in the towel, but I thought of you all and how hard everyone is working. I may not have posted a lot but I really appreciate all your support. 

I have learned a lot this summer. Stress is part of life--and we've had a little bit of stress this year at our house, but stress is NOT an excuse to QUIT! I may not be doing as well as I would like, but I am continuing to work on my healthy habits. I am really proud of myself for sticking it out and not just throwing in the towel and going on a continuous chip and dip binge. 

So tomorrow I will be back with the QOTD, but I want you all to think about the positive things you have accomplished this summer. 

Have a good Friday!


----------



## satorifound

I can't figure which parts I am supposed to measure for the WIN challenge...  Anyone?


----------



## lisah0711

satorifound said:


> I can't figure which parts I am supposed to measure for the WIN challenge...  Anyone?



Arm
bust 
waist
hips
thigh 

Congrats again on being the BL this week!


----------



## pjlla

BernardandMissBianca said:


> Pamela, don't forget car chargers for your phones.



GOt them!  We have use them daily because DD is constantly falling asleep with her phone in her hand at night and forgetting to plug it in to charge, so we need to charge as we drive to  _____________ (fill in the blank with school, church or swim)

They are a great idea for everyone all the time though..... too bad they are so darn expensive!  



my3princes said:


> Good morning.  I slept in the morning and am now planning to do some power cleaning.  I'm taking the kids and some of their friends to my parents pool this afternoon as it looks like this may be our last sunny day for a while.  This afternoon/evening I need to get some outside things done in prep for the storm on sunday.  We may also go to a cruise night tonight.
> 
> One of our local radio stations has been doing a back to school contest this week for kids under 14.  Each day that asked a super easy question and the winner won a backpack of school supplies and were entered into today's drawing for a limo ride to school on the first day.  Hunter qualified on Tuesday, my nephew qualified on Wednesday and Colby and my niece qualified today   The backpacks are cheesy, but there was some decent school supplies in there   My niece was then picked for the limo ride to school.  Since we are neighbors that means all 4 kiddos will get to ride to school in style Tuesday   Hunter was a little bummed that he didn't win it himself, but is still excited to ride in a limo   Now we need to hope that the school has power and a roof on Tuesday after the storm blows through.




According to DD this is "so cool!" and she is jealous!



Rose&Mike said:


> *Congratulations everyone! You made it to the end of the challenge! No matter where you are at weight wise, you are still here, and that should be celebrated! *
> 
> *Thank you Lisa for coaching this week!
> 
> I know things have been a little crazy with Connie, but go ahead and send your WIN measurements in.
> 
> I want to say thank you to Connie, and CC and Dona for all they did this summer. And thank you to our coaches! We couldn't have done it without you.*
> 
> Janis (buzz5985) is going to be our next hostess. She has been on vacation, but should be popping back in soon. Please join me in welcoming her. Lisa and I will both be around to help out with things as well.
> 
> Dvccruiser76 (Sue) will be our new weight keeper. The first weigh in is not until September 9th.
> 
> We will still have QOTDs on THIS THREAD for most days until the new challenge starts. I will be coaching this week and Shawn will have the week starting next Friday. Thank you Shawn for coaching over the holiday weekend.
> 
> *******
> This has been a tough summer for me. Mentally I have really struggled. I am up a couple of pounds and soooooo many times I just wanted to throw in the towel, but I thought of you all and how hard everyone is working. I may not have posted a lot but I really appreciate all your support.
> 
> I have learned a lot this summer. Stress is part of life--and we've had a little bit of stress this year at our house, but stress is NOT an excuse to QUIT! I may not be doing as well as I would like, but I am continuing to work on my healthy habits. I am really proud of myself for sticking it out and not just throwing in the towel and going on a continuous chip and dip binge.
> 
> So tomorrow I will be back with the QOTD, but I want you all to think about the positive things you have accomplished this summer.
> 
> Have a good Friday!



Rose.... sorry you have been struggling SO MUCH this summer.  But I am proud of you that you are continuing to learn how to live this healthier lifestyle and you haven't given up!  You are a CONSTANT inspiration to me with your meat-free/wheat-free lifestyle and all of the continued running.  I do occasionally check out the Princess thread and I've been following your journal when you post too, so I know it has been a really tough few months for you lately.  

***********

Okay ladies..... things have been really quiet here today.  I guess all us East Coasters are battening down the hatches for the storm!  And everyone else is busy enjoying the end of the summer I suppose.

I will admit to doing some storm prep today (bought some batteries, extra cat food) and I will probably go put the lawn furniture away when I'm done chatting here.  Wish I could take a chainsaw to the big trees near the house, but I guess I'll just pray and stay out of that corner of the house!

I forgot to take the gas cans with me this morning, so I'll have to fill those tomorrow.  NBD.

I will say a prayer for ALL of you along the East Coast, of course, and as others have said, check in when you can to let us know you are safe!

Well.... I was the confused uncoordinated old lady in the Step Fusion class this morning at the YMCA!  For someone who danced for years and years and was a cheerleader, etc, I was REMARKABLY uncoordinated and stupid looking..... but that said, I did really work up a good sweat, got my heart rate up, and the hour went by very quickly.... so despite feeling like a stupid fool, I may try it again!  

Grilled marinated chicken, sliced tomatoes, and roasted cauliflower for dinner tonight.  I'm splurging on a sweet potato too!  Yeah for carbs!!

DD is in the kitchen making tie-dyed cupcakes for the swim team BBQ tomorrow, so I'm trying to stay out of the way (and away from the yummy batter).  I guess I could go fold laundry or something!

TTYL........................P


----------



## satorifound

lisah0711 said:


> Arm
> bust
> waist
> hips
> thigh
> 
> Congrats again on being the BL this week!



Oooh, thank you.  I didn't even realize I was.   LOL  I get lost in this thread...


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

FYI, change in plans we are aiming for Buffalo. 2 hours closer from Ohio but further from the action. 
Trying to roll out early in the AM, just have to get 1 mini to storage and the trailer. 

Stay safe y'all!!


----------



## pjlla

Catching up on the QOTD............



lisah0711 said:


> *And, now the QOTD for Friday, August 26, 2011.  Have you ever heard of the game of expressing yourself in just five words?  It can be about any topic.  For our purposes today I am going to ask you to express how you feel about this challenge in just five words.  It can be about the challenge, about what you did or didn't do, what you might do better, or even how you feel about Disney.  It just needs to be said in FIVE words. *



How I feel about this challenge......"Not great, won't give up."

What I could do better......."Need to get more exercise."

Disney....."I will miss you, Mickey!" (cause chances are my next visit won't be for about 10 years!)

Other.........."I LOVE my WISH friends!"  



BernardandMissBianca said:


> FYI, change in plans we are aiming for Buffalo. 2 hours closer from Ohio but further from the action.
> Trying to roll out early in the AM, just have to get 1 mini to storage and the trailer.
> 
> Stay safe y'all!!



You stay safe too!  



lisah0711 said:


> What was really astonishing is that it quoted a newspaper article that surveyed overweight women.  _"A quarter said they'd rather be severely depressed than obese. About 15 percent said they'd rather be blind. A full 49 percent said they'd trade five years of their life not to be obese."_
> 
> SO scary that people think this way!!  Obesity is a TREATABLE disease.... without medication or hospitalization!  But severe depression, blindness, premature death?????? HOLY COW!!
> 
> It is telling of how DESPERATE people feel about being overweight.
> 
> 
> But this fate does not have to be ours.  One of the solutions is to end the negative self talk and "retrain" your brain into a more positive outlook -- easier said than done, I know.
> 
> *Which leads me to the QOTD for Thursday, August 25, 2011:  Say something nice about your body.*



I've got good legs!  I was blessed to not inherit my Mom's varicose veins and I don't have "cankles" (to quote Hannah Montana   ).  Even at 200+ pounds, I've always had decent legs, at least from mid-thigh down!  And even during the DEBACLE of my attempt at Step class this morning, I noticed in the mirror that my legs were looking particularly sculpted!  And even though I really don't like to wear sandals, I have pretty decent feet.... no overly long second toe, no hammer toes, no nail fungus, no bunions!


There we  go....I'm all caught up!  Good night!...............P


----------



## bellebookworm9

lisah0711 said:


> *And, now the QOTD for Friday, August 26, 2011.  Have you ever heard of the game of expressing yourself in just five words?  It can be about any topic.  For our purposes today I am going to ask you to express how you feel about this challenge in just five words.  It can be about the challenge, about what you did or didn't do, what you might do better, or even how you feel about Disney.  It just needs to be said in FIVE words. *



Wow, I had a lot of trouble with this-either everything was too long, or about 4 words. But, I'll give it a go.

Disney: Six weeks until our trip! 

Challenge: I did better than expected.

What I Can Do Better: Go to gym more frequently.

WISH friends: Thanks for all your support!



jaelless said:


> *bellebookworm9* thanks for the tip  what is the Y&BC thread?



It is the Yacht & Beach Club thread, which can be found here. (This is the third thread for it this year-they are talkers!)



pjlla said:


> The scale was down nearly 2 pounds today, so I am feeling RELIEVED!  I am now just 3 pounds above my maintenance zone.  Will work for another 2 pound loss this coming week and then I can kind of "catch my breath".



Congratulations!



my3princes said:


> My niece was then picked for the limo ride to school.  Since we are neighbors that means all 4 kiddos will get to ride to school in style Tuesday   Hunter was a little bummed that he didn't win it himself, but is still excited to ride in a limo



That's awesome! I've never ridden in a limo, since I didn't go to senior prom. 



pjlla said:


> Well.... I was the confused uncoordinated old lady in the Step Fusion class this morning at the YMCA!  For someone who danced for years and years and was a cheerleader, etc, I was REMARKABLY uncoordinated and stupid looking..... but that said, I did really work up a good sweat, got my heart rate up, and the hour went by very quickly.... so despite feeling like a stupid fool, I may try it again!



This sounds like me at Zumba the two times I went freshman year.  Except I was never a dancer or a cheerleader. I'm just very uncoordinated in general!



BernardandMissBianca said:


> FYI, change in plans we are aiming for Buffalo. 2 hours closer from Ohio but further from the action.
> Trying to roll out early in the AM, just have to get 1 mini to storage and the trailer.
> 
> Stay safe y'all!!



Say "hi" for me when you get there! 

*************************
Spent about 4 hours today helping the freshmen move in. After that I showered, did laundry, and then just took the bus to Wegmans & WalMart. Was hoping to go only to Wegmans, but they were out of the Command strips, didn't have the type of tape measure I needed (for WIN!), and I couldn't find the umbrellas. So I found all that at WalMart, plus WW frozen treats were on sale, and I got a Tinkerbell shirt for only $5! It's a "2X" in juniors, which I hopefully won't be in for long anymore, but I need new Disney shirts. 

I just labeled all my groceries in the fridge since all my housemates are coming tomorrow, and with 5 people that fridge will be packed! Now I'm hanging up the last of the posters in my room and attempting to get my iTunes library in order-no easy feat.


----------



## Rose&Mike

satorifound said:


> I can't figure which parts I am supposed to measure for the WIN challenge...  Anyone?


Lisa gave you the parts to measure, and if you check the first page of the thread there should be a link to WIN which explains things better.

Pamela--thank you for the nice words. It has been a little stressful/chaotic this year and all the injuries haven't helped, but I am doing better. I have tried not to bore everyone on here with all the "stuff" going on. In the big scheme of things nothing was earth shattering, just a little stress.

*********
I am going to coach for the next couple of days. 

Here's the QOTD for tomorrow. I am running in the morning, but I will try to jump on later in the day to check on everyone. I hope everyone rides out the storms ok.

*QOTD Saturday, August 27th.
Fill in the blank.
Reflecting on the summer challenge:
I am most proud of __________________.
I need to work on ___________________.
I tried something new this challenge and it was _______________________.
I would like to try something new for the next challenge and it is __________.*


----------



## pjlla

Rose&Mike said:


> Lisa gave you the parts to measure, and if you check the first page of the thread there should be a link to WIN which explains things better.
> 
> Pamela--thank you for the nice words. It has been a little stressful/chaotic this year and all the injuries haven't helped, but I am doing better. I have tried not to bore everyone on here with all the "stuff" going on. In the big scheme of things nothing was earth shattering, just a little stress.
> 
> 
> You are ALWAYS welcome!




QOTD Saturday, August 27th.
Fill in the blank.
Reflecting on the summer challenge:

I am most proud of....FINALLY getting within 1 pound of my final goal weight!

I need to work on ...... getting more exercise!!

I tried something new this challenge and it was..... a low(er) carb eating plan.

I would like to try something new for the next challenge and it is..... finally finding an exercise that I look forward to and/or enjoy!!

Great QOTD Rose! ..........P


----------



## dvccruiser76

dumbo_buddy said:


> Just saw the NYC evacuation map. My house is in Zone C Which isn't that bad it seems. However, LITERALLY across the street is Zone A. Like, we are talking less than 50 yards. So....yeah. This should be interesting! Hopefully a nice gust of wind will blow this bad boy (well, girl since her nameis Irene) to the east and away from everyone!



I hope everyone is safe  That's nuts that the evac people are less than 50 yards away from you. 



BernardandMissBianca said:


> If you have to pay cash out right see if they have a discounted cash rate. Insurance never pays the full rate, they negotiate.
> 
> Yes, DS9 had prompting too. If you get the right speech teacher it is so worth the cost! We went through 3 teachers before we found the right one. I loved her and it broke my heart when she left the school.



So we met with EI today. They seemed nice and she actually spoke about prompting as well, so we are going to give them a try too. EI is for 6 months and costs $750 b/c insurance doesn't cover it. The other program that we may do as well just focusses on speech and that one is $20 per visit on my insurance. 

We'll see which one works best and will let them both know we are working with them, so DS doesn't get confused like *bellebookworm* suggested. 



my3princes said:


> 2 of my boys were speech delayed.  We tried going through the early intervention program with both, but they weren't significantly delayed at age 3.  Hunter started speech therapy in Kindergarten with the school's speech therapist.  Colby was finally caught when I had a second early intervention assessment at age 4.  It took several months for them to finally assign him a therapist.  He only met with her a few times before starting with the school therapist the summer before kindergarten.  The EEE program in Vermont is free.  She worked with him using games and flavored sponges on a stick that she used to touch the part of his mouth that needed to make the sound.  The school therapist also taught them how to move their mouth and tongue to make the sounds.  both of my kids took a full 2 years in therapy before they met the standards.  Both have sense been diagnosed with either ADD or ADHD (just a thought)



I'll be interested to see what they think. Hopefully by getting help now it'll get him the attention he needs before it gets worse. Some say it's harder once they turn 3 and have to go through the school system. 



lisah0711 said:


> We hope that you will all join us and get in on that new school year, new you feeling! [/COLOR][/B]



That's exactly how I feel about the fall challenge! I'm in my back to school or back to healthy me mode 



BernardandMissBianca said:


> *And, now the QOTD for Friday, August 26, 2011.  Have you ever heard of the game of expressing yourself in just five words?  It can be about any topic.  For our purposes today I am going to ask you to express how you feel about this challenge in just five words.  It can be about the challenge, about what you did or didn't do, what you might do better, or even how you feel about Disney.  It just needs to be said in FIVE words. *
> 
> 
> Group: My peeps are my rock!!!
> 
> Me for this challenge: I needed to try harder.
> 
> Me for the next challenge: I will be put first!



I like your picks! 

Me for this challenge: I fell off the wagon 

Me for next challenge: I WILL reach my goal 

Disney: Disney is my Happy Place 



pjlla said:


> Another FULL DAY of back to school shopping with DD today.... I'm so DONE with it!  But we got more bought today, so I think we are pretty well set.  And I managed to get myself a few cute pieces from the clearance rack!



Glad that you got some more school stuff crossed off you list and sale pieces for your self to boot 



bellebookworm9 said:


> I'm not sure about the "licensed" speech therapist part. In NY at least, unless you teach in schools, there is no license requirement. Many therapists are certified by ASHA (American Speech, Language & Hearing Association), but I found out that not everyone is when I had to do my observation hours and needed someone certified.
> 
> It is also strange that they say a speech pathologist is not appropriate for his age. My brother had an actual therapist from a very young age. I do know that speech is not covered by most insurance companies (neither are hearing aids, for that matter) but EI is free, at least in New York. I would pick one or the other, because they may not do the same things therapy wise, which could lead to him just getting confused. Since you worked so hard to get the EI, I would try that first. Since it is free, it can't hurt, and if it doesn't seem to be working than try a private clinic. I would also recommend looking to see if any area colleges have clinics (normally free or low cost) that have student clinicians who are supervised by certified ones.
> 
> Yup, we learned about prompting in one of my classes last semester. There are a lot of different techniques within that category, but if it makes you feel better, the type that you describe means that he knows where the sounds come from and just needs some help getting them to work properly.



Thanks, I hadn't thought about him getting confused. The speech therapist sounded like she's comfortable with people working with both herself and EI and that it happens a lot, so I will let EI know too. 

I guess it will also depend on how he likes both of them. He didn't want to leave the speech therapy place when we went the other day and told the poor EI woman that she couldn't come in today, but he warmed up to her as he ate his lunch. It's different situations as well. The speech therapy will be at their location whereas EI will be at home and alternated with sessions while he is at daycare as well. 

I'm just a new mom and stressed about possibly making the wrong decision for him  



lisah0711 said:


> Quick good morning post.
> 
> First, a big BL thank you to *Rose,* *Dona, CC and Connie96* for all they have done for us this challenge keeping track of us and keeping us organized!
> 
> A big BL thank you, too, to all our coaches who kept the conversation moving.
> 
> And last, but not least, thanks to all the participants.  There would not be a BL challenge without each and every one of you!
> 
> Please be sure and PM those numbers to dona, CC and Connie today and stay tuned for the results.  Who will be the biggest loser?



Hi Lisa, thanks for coaching this week 

And yes a BIG THANK YOU to all our coaches who kept the conversation moving.    I second the motion!  



my3princes said:


> One of our local radio stations has been doing a back to school contest this week for kids under 14.  Each day that asked a super easy question and the winner won a backpack of school supplies and were entered into today's drawing for a limo ride to school on the first day.  Hunter qualified on Tuesday, my nephew qualified on Wednesday and Colby and my niece qualified today   The backpacks are cheesy, but there was some decent school supplies in there   My niece was then picked for the limo ride to school.  Since we are neighbors that means all 4 kiddos will get to ride to school in style Tuesday .



Now that is cool 



Rose&Mike said:


> This has been a tough summer for me. Mentally I have really struggled. I am up a couple of pounds and soooooo many times I just wanted to throw in the towel, but I thought of you all and how hard everyone is working. I may not have posted a lot but I really appreciate all your support.
> 
> I have learned a lot this summer. Stress is part of life--and we've had a little bit of stress this year at our house, but stress is NOT an excuse to QUIT! I may not be doing as well as I would like, but I am continuing to work on my healthy habits. I am really proud of myself for sticking it out and not just throwing in the towel and going on a continuous chip and dip binge.
> 
> So tomorrow I will be back with the QOTD, but I want you all to think about the positive things you have accomplished this summer.
> 
> Have a good Friday!



I understand completely. I just wasn't in the game this summer either. 

Even through all the stress this summer, you've remained positive and hung in there. Maintaining is not an easy thing to do and I think you've been there most weeks if not all. You've had to deal with injuries and limits on what you can eat and it must be very hard to stay strong, so please be very proud of yourself for all your hard work. 



pjlla said:


> I will admit to doing some storm prep today (bought some batteries, extra cat food) and I will probably go put the lawn furniture away when I'm done chatting here.  Wish I could take a chainsaw to the big trees near the house, but I guess I'll just pray and stay out of that corner of the house!
> 
> I forgot to take the gas cans with me this morning, so I'll have to fill those tomorrow.  NBD.
> 
> I will say a prayer for ALL of you along the East Coast, of course, and as others have said, check in when you can to let us know you are safe!



Everyone stay safe 

We're pretty much ready, but Target was a nut house this afternoon. Not one flashlight or D battery in the place 





Well it's just about time for bed. My mother had his replacement surgery today, so I spent most of my time between here for DS's EI meeting and there for my mom. Hospitals take a lot out of you, even if you're not the patient I tell you. 



It's odd, but just today I was thinking about Disney while lying in bed with DS trying to get him to nap and I started thinking about our next trip to WDW (a long 15 months away) and I just felt relaxed/happy/less stressed, you name it. Also, when I vacation my crohn's almost never bothers me. Especially when we're in Disney. Disney is like my happy place. It's almost like that feeling I get around Christmas. It's hard to describe, but it's there. 

Then I got to thinking, why can't I think about it more often to destress? I'm not sure what I'll do but I'm going to look into it. Some people do breathing, meditation or yoga, etc. I seriously wonder if I could somehow just take time (maybe not every day) but here and there for 5-10 minutes (maybe before bed or if I'm really stressed after work) and lay in my bed thinking about Disney. Maybe if I put 4 or 5 songs from Disney that relax me on my ipad and lay there, it would be theraputic for me. I may just have to give it a try


----------



## trinaweena

my3princes said:


> Have you ever had blood work done for diabetes?  The unquenchable thirst can be an indicator.  Also a craving for sugar and carbs.  Just a thought and an easy thing to rule out.


never thought about it. my dad has diabetes, is it hereditary?  i will look into it regardless



dvccruiser76 said:


> Nice work on the A-  Which zoo did you go to? On the ride home we kept seeing signs for Beardsley Zoo???
> 
> .


we went to southwick in mass. its small, but still enjoyable and not too far away from us

-------
i feel groddy like i really need a shower. i feel like that whenever i need my eyebrows done.  

We are being told here in CT to take the storm seriously, so i am.  I stopped by work today and had a chat with my boss and she told me we would probably be cancelling training classes for sunday, which is the only reason i would come in, so i will most likely not have to come in. which is great, cause i dont feel like going out in a hurricane/tropical storm/lots of rain.

ive found most people are not taking this seriously.  i dont see the problem in being prepared, even if nothing happens.  I made sure the dogs/cats have plenty of food, my mom is stocking up on all our needs for the people, and tomorrow im giving the fish tank a real good proper clean in case the power goes out.  they say its likely to go out and could be out for as long as a week.  I'm charging my nook and putting plenty of shows on my ipod so i should be good to go.

everyone stay safe, check in when you can, and take the storm seriously even if may only be rain and wind in your area!


----------



## dvccruiser76

Rose&Mike said:


> *QOTD Saturday, August 27th.
> Fill in the blank.
> Reflecting on the summer challenge:
> I am most proud of __________________.
> I need to work on ___________________.
> I tried something new this challenge and it was _______________________.
> I would like to try something new for the next challenge and it is __________.*




I am most proud of all of you. When I think of all the things people have been going through, it reminds me how strong this group is. 

I need to work on getting my head back in the game (challenge) this fall.

I tried something new this challenge and it was letting myself slack more. Bad idea. For some reason the summer just doesn't work for me from a focussing perspective 

I would like to try something new for the next challenge and it is Healthy Habits. They are great things to aim for and will most likely help me on my journey by keeping me foussed more and probably boosting my results. 



Good morning everyone. Please stay safe and healthy during Irene. Has anyone been hit by the storm yet and if so, how has it been? I think they're still saying Sunday afternoon/evening here in Boston. Be good


----------



## pjlla

Morning all!

I"m up and moving along.  I was hoping to have a load of clothes on the line already..... I'm hoping to get one more load dry before it gets stormy, but my stupid washer never finished the load last night!

We are "supposed" to be heading to the town library book sale and the dump this morning, but DH and DD don't seem to want to get moving.  I don't much care if we don't go to the book sale, so if I end up just going to the dump alone, so be it!

You would never know by the weather right now that a big storm is on its way.  It is fairly clear.... however, the birds are VERY quiet... I think that they are hunkering down... they know the storm is on its way!  It is just the crickets and bugs I seem to be hearing.  

DD's swim team BBQ is still on for today.  She did move the time back from 5:30 to 4pm at my suggestion,  but she has NO alternative plan of what to do if it is POURING rain at 4pm!  I've got $50 or $60 worth of fruit to make into fruit salad for today and I don't want to start cutting it if there is a chance that this will be cancelled.  oh well.

Coffee is brewed, so I'm gonna go!  TTYL.................P


----------



## donac

Good Saturday morning. 

We just went out to put things away and it started to rain.  we just got our first band from the storm. 

Ds's just went to jcp to buy ds2 some shirts and things before he goes back to school.  He was supposed to start classes next Thursday but classe have been moved back to the day after Labor Day and no one is moving back until next weekend.  So we may have him home for a couple of extra days.

 We moved most of the things in or under cover.  I still wanted to move a couple of big things but I don't think dh will go for it.  

We have the generator ready if we need it.  Dh has gas for the propane stove and his backpacking stove.  I have batteries for the lanterns and the small radio I have and for the battery operated fans we have. 

I went grocery shopping this  morning to get some basics.  I am going to put some chicken into a crockpot in a few minutes and make some pulled chicken for tonight and put the rest in the freezer.  I have to finish making ice cubes to put into the freezer to fill it up.

I am nervous but we have been through some pretty bad noreasters in the last couple of years and we have made out okay so I think we should be okay.

Stay safe everyone.


----------



## bellebookworm9

dvccruiser76 said:


> Then I got to thinking, why can't I think about it more often to destress? I'm not sure what I'll do but I'm going to look into it. Some people do breathing, meditation or yoga, etc. I seriously wonder if I could somehow just take time (maybe not every day) but here and there for 5-10 minutes (maybe before bed or if I'm really stressed after work) and lay in my bed thinking about Disney. Maybe if I put 4 or 5 songs from Disney that relax me on my ipad and lay there, it would be theraputic for me. I may just have to give it a try



This sounds like an excellent idea! I hope it works for you. 



trinaweena said:


> never thought about it. my dad has diabetes, is it hereditary?  i will look into it regardless



Yes, diabetes can be hereditary; it is in my family. My mom's father had it, she has it now due to weight, I'm as risk for it when I'm older if I don't lose the weight.



Rose&Mike said:


> *QOTD Saturday, August 27th.
> Fill in the blank.
> Reflecting on the summer challenge:
> I am most proud of __________________.
> I need to work on ___________________.
> I tried something new this challenge and it was _______________________.
> I would like to try something new for the next challenge and it is __________.*



I am most proud of losing the weight and inches despite some temptations and naysayers.

I need to work on eating fewer carbs, desserts and sweets in particular.

I tried something new this challenge and it was exercising regularly, specifically C25K. Even though I stopped it, I hope to pick it up again to some degree.

I would like to try something new for the next challenge and it is following Healthy Habits more. I did them in the beginning, but found that if I don't have a chart with them listed taped to my fridge, I won't do them because I forget what they are. 

***************
I have officially lost 14.6 pounds and 15 inches for this summer, and I am very pleased with that. Just a teensey bit short of my goal, but I came so close that I am not disappointed.

I just had breakfast: a banana and two lowfat blueberry waffles with light reduced calorie syrup. I am going to finish getting ready for the day and then do some work on the computer (my darn personal statement still isn't finished and I'm meeting with my references next week!) until my housemates arrive; I know the general time when one plans to get here, but not the other three.  

The townhouses are the main thoroughfare between the main campus and the entirely residential "south side" of campus. Many of the new students live on south side, and so I've been watching them all stampede by on the way to their programs this morning. Aaah the days of being a new college student.


----------



## SettinSail

We are doing ok  LOTS of wind ~ about 35 mph here and rain off and on.  We haven't lost power but I see from FB people all around us have.  DH is at the Y !  Everybody stay safe!

Well I ended the challenge up 2 pounds I will just have to learn from it and move on.  Not.Quitting.Ever.   I'll get there one day.

Having teenage drama here.  DS had a great first 2 days of HS but he claims the friends he went with to the Football game last night "ditched" him.  He called us to come pick him up and his feeling were hurt.  He says he didn't know anyone else there!   I'll be glad when he meets some more people because I think this one boy that he's known since age 2 is not a sincere friend to him right now. 




lisah0711 said:


> I am going to ask you to express how you feel about this challenge in just five words.



Oh I can think of a million......
I needed to do better!

I need to get serious!

Please put down the fork!

Must get some exercise NOW!

I fell off the wagon!  (stole that one)

...you get the idea



Rose&Mike said:


> Lisa
> 
> *QOTD Saturday, August 27th.
> Fill in the blank.
> Reflecting on the summer challenge:
> I am most proud of Meeting with a trainer at the Y.
> I need to work on Consistency/Planning.
> I tried something new this challenge and it was Weights/new cardio machines.
> I would like to try something new for the next challenge and it is losing weight.*





trinaweena said:


> my dad has diabetes, is it hereditary?



Yes!



bellebookworm9 said:


> I have officially lost 14.6 pounds and 15 inches for this summer





Sue, good luck with your decisions for Dylan  I know you are glad to have a diagnosis at least.

Deb, that's so cool that the kids get a limo ride to school!

Well, we have our furniture and boxes and boxes of stuff everywhere.  I need to get busy!  The house is looking much smaller now  The scary thing is we have another shipment coming next Friday which is the things we put into storage when we moved 2 years ago.  Other than my china hutch, buffett and fine china/crytal, I don't remember what the rest is
For some reason, they could not coordinate the 2 shipments to come at the same time.  Might not be a bad thing though to space it out a little.
Good luck to everyone north of us!

Shawn


----------



## Rose&Mike

Rose&Mike said:


> *QOTD Saturday, August 27th.
> Fill in the blank.
> Reflecting on the summer challenge:
> I am most proud of __________________.
> I need to work on ___________________.
> I tried something new this challenge and it was _______________________.
> I would like to try something new for the next challenge and it is __________.*


I am most proud of the fact that I stuck with it this summer! There were some rough patches, but I didn't quit. I hit my initial goal of 147 last year right about this time. That's when I went to maintain. Today I am at 140.6. Up a few from where I would like to be, but one year later--still below my initial maintain.

I need to work on meal planning. I really got out of the habit.

I tried something new this challenge....I tried zumba. I like it ok, but I would rather run.

I would like to try something new for the next challenge and it is....I would like to learn to bake a few g-f things from scratch. There are lots of mixes, but I miss baking from scratch. It's a little more complicated than regular baking because you can't just use one kind of flour. Anyhow, that's on my to do list this fall.



pjlla said:


> QOTD Saturday, August 27th.
> Fill in the blank.
> Reflecting on the summer challenge:
> 
> I am most proud of....FINALLY getting within 1 pound of my final goal weight!
> 
> I need to work on ...... getting more exercise!!
> 
> I tried something new this challenge and it was..... a low(er) carb eating plan.
> 
> I would like to try something new for the next challenge and it is..... finally finding an exercise that I look forward to and/or enjoy!!
> 
> Great QOTD Rose! ..........P


Glad you liked it. I don't know if I've said this before, but I really admire the way you stick with things and your positive attitude.



dvccruiser76 said:


> It's odd, but just today I was thinking about Disney while lying in bed with DS trying to get him to nap and I started thinking about our next trip to WDW (a long 15 months away) and I just felt relaxed/happy/less stressed, you name it. Also, when I vacation my crohn's almost never bothers me. Especially when we're in Disney. Disney is like my happy place. It's almost like that feeling I get around Christmas. It's hard to describe, but it's there.
> 
> Then I got to thinking, why can't I think about it more often to destress? I'm not sure what I'll do but I'm going to look into it. Some people do breathing, meditation or yoga, etc. I seriously wonder if I could somehow just take time (maybe not every day) but here and there for 5-10 minutes (maybe before bed or if I'm really stressed after work) and lay in my bed thinking about Disney. Maybe if I put 4 or 5 songs from Disney that relax me on my ipad and lay there, it would be theraputic for me. I may just have to give it a try


I'm glad you are getting somewhere with Dylan's therapies.

It sounds like you are kind of doing a form of meditation. I think it's a great idea if it helps you to destress. There's a book called 8 Minutes to Meditate (I think that's what it is called) that talks about how you don't need to put a ton of time into meditation to reap huge benefits. I hope your Mom is doing ok.



trinaweena said:


> We are being told here in CT to take the storm seriously, so i am.  I stopped by work today and had a chat with my boss and she told me we would probably be cancelling training classes for sunday, which is the only reason i would come in, so i will most likely not have to come in. which is great, cause i dont feel like going out in a hurricane/tropical storm/lots of rain.
> 
> ive found most people are not taking this seriously.  i dont see the problem in being prepared, even if nothing happens.  I made sure the dogs/cats have plenty of food, my mom is stocking up on all our needs for the people, and tomorrow im giving the fish tank a real good proper clean in case the power goes out.  they say its likely to go out and could be out for as long as a week.  I'm charging my nook and putting plenty of shows on my ipod so i should be good to go.
> 
> everyone stay safe, check in when you can, and take the storm seriously even if may only be rain and wind in your area!


Folks have learned the hard way around here to take things seriously. Having power out for over a day is not fun at all. I think you are being very smart about getting ready for the storm...just in case.



dvccruiser76 said:


> I am most proud of all of you. When I think of all the things people have been going through, it reminds me how strong this group is.
> 
> I need to work on getting my head back in the game (challenge) this fall.
> 
> I tried something new this challenge and it was letting myself slack more. Bad idea. For some reason the summer just doesn't work for me from a focussing perspective
> 
> I would like to try something new for the next challenge and it is Healthy Habits. They are great things to aim for and will most likely help me on my journey by keeping me foussed more and probably boosting my results.
> 
> 
> 
> Good morning everyone. Please stay safe and healthy during Irene. Has anyone been hit by the storm yet and if so, how has it been? I think they're still saying Sunday afternoon/evening here in Boston. Be good


I think summer is hard too! Everyone is "off" schedule. But you are still here and hopefully you will be a "Big Loser" this fall.


pjlla said:


> Morning all!
> 
> I"m up and moving along.  I was hoping to have a load of clothes on the line already..... I'm hoping to get one more load dry before it gets stormy, but my stupid washer never finished the load last night!
> 
> We are "supposed" to be heading to the town library book sale and the dump this morning, but DH and DD don't seem to want to get moving.  I don't much care if we don't go to the book sale, so if I end up just going to the dump alone, so be it!
> 
> You would never know by the weather right now that a big storm is on its way.  It is fairly clear.... however, the birds are VERY quiet... I think that they are hunkering down... they know the storm is on its way!  It is just the crickets and bugs I seem to be hearing.
> 
> DD's swim team BBQ is still on for today.  She did move the time back from 5:30 to 4pm at my suggestion,  but she has NO alternative plan of what to do if it is POURING rain at 4pm!  I've got $50 or $60 worth of fruit to make into fruit salad for today and I don't want to start cutting it if there is a chance that this will be cancelled.  oh well.
> 
> Coffee is brewed, so I'm gonna go!  TTYL.................P


I hope you get the BBQ in today P!



donac said:


> Good Saturday morning.
> 
> We just went out to put things away and it started to rain.  we just got our first band from the storm.
> 
> Ds's just went to jcp to buy ds2 some shirts and things before he goes back to school.  He was supposed to start classes next Thursday but classe have been moved back to the day after Labor Day and no one is moving back until next weekend.  So we may have him home for a couple of extra days.
> 
> We moved most of the things in or under cover.  I still wanted to move a couple of big things but I don't think dh will go for it.
> 
> We have the generator ready if we need it.  Dh has gas for the propane stove and his backpacking stove.  I have batteries for the lanterns and the small radio I have and for the battery operated fans we have.
> 
> I went grocery shopping this  morning to get some basics.  I am going to put some chicken into a crockpot in a few minutes and make some pulled chicken for tonight and put the rest in the freezer.  I have to finish making ice cubes to put into the freezer to fill it up.
> 
> I am nervous but we have been through some pretty bad noreasters in the last couple of years and we have made out okay so I think we should be okay.
> 
> Stay safe everyone.


Hang in there Dona. Hopefully it won't be too bad.



bellebookworm9 said:


> I have officially lost 14.6 pounds and 15 inches for this summer, and I am very pleased with that. Just a teensey bit short of my goal, but I came so close that I am not disappointed.


Congrats on a successful summer!

*****
Good morning! I hope everyone on the east coast is riding out this storm ok. We ran 6 miles this morning. I did my strength class yesterday and it was a really tough class, so my legs were not at all happy during the run. But it's over and I did it.

I hope everyone has a great Saturday.

I can't remember if CC had a HH for this week or not, but don't forget to send in your weight to Dona.


----------



## tigger813

Hi all,

No, I didn't fall off the face of the earth. I've been reading but just not posting. Don't know why just had other things going on.

We are ready for the Hurricane. Ash and I took a long walk to the library and grocery store this morning. It was sooo humid. Grocery store still had water. We are just kind of hanging out playing games on the PS3 and we'll probably watch a movie in a while. Girls are going to sleep on the blow up mattress tonight in the downstairs. Brian and I probably won't sleep once the winds pick up. 

I've been doing pretty well this week. I walked almost everyday which has really made a big difference. I hope that if we have power tomorrow that I can do a WATP. Of course the bag of chips we ate wasn't healthy but the walk took a lot out of me so I think I needed the salt. 

We are going to grill some pork tenderloin soon for a late lunch and we're going to make some baked potato pizza for later. Going to keep drinking my water and try not to do the stress eating during the hurricane. 

My only concern is the wind and the large trees that I am praying don't damage my roof like the remnants of Hurricane Hannah. We have things charged and charging so if we lose power we will still have things to do and play tomorrow. I am going to go make some more ice in case we lose power and need to keep some things cold. It will be a long day tomorrow.

Hope everyone stays safe! Please check in so we know you are ok. I have a friend in Newport News, VA who said her power is going on and off so it's coming!

Not sure where I stand in terms of how I did. I forget what I weighed at the beginning of the challenge. I am definitely near where I started. I do much better in the fall once I have a set schedule. I run better on a schedule!

4 weeks until my 5K so I really need to get some training in! I just want to improve over last year's run!

TTFN


----------



## Worfiedoodles

Rose&Mike said:


> *QOTD Saturday, August 27th.
> Fill in the blank.
> Reflecting on the summer challenge:
> I am most proud of the fact I'm still weighing and posting at the end!
> I need to work on consistency with my exercise and eating, and not eating too many carbs on the weekends.
> I tried something new this challenge and it was like Pamela, I tried lower carb eating, and by and large I'm doing well with it.
> I would like to try something new for the next challenge and it is managing lower carb 7 straight days in a row. I'd really like to see what would happen if I did that!*



Awesome question, *Rose!*

I figured I'd better get on here before it gets any wetter. We have a good, soaking rain going right now. I still have plenty to finish up...

Stay safe!

Maria


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

Shawn, really process the stuff you put in storage. You lived without it for 2 years decide if you really need it. I've found that so much stuff overwhelms some people(me). The Europeans live the way they do for a reason.
Trina, Pamela, everyone else in Irene's path, please be careful!!! 
We are on the road, the house is as sealed as I can get it. Hopefully the damage isn't to bad! 
I will do a quick post when we get to buffalo.


----------



## my3princes

QOTD Saturday, August 27th.
Fill in the blank.
Reflecting on the summer challenge:
I am most proud of The fact that I'm still here and not about to give up
I need to work on finding a balance between work and homelife.
I tried something new this challenge and it was working full time (and it is so tough to sit in an office for 10 hours each day).
I would like to try something new for the next challenge and it is finding a new diet plan that will work for me

I found success with Atkins, but it was not something that worked for me when I tried it again.   I found success with WW, but I can't seem to make it work for me now.  I keep gaining on the new plan.  I definitely need to rethink, revamp and recommit.  I'm within a year of our Hawaii trip and I have so many things that I want to accomplish between now and then.  Now is the time to make serious changes.


----------



## trinaweena

well we are all hunkered down here. officially dont have to work tomorrow, went and got my eyebrows done (hurricane essential) and now we are just waiting.  for the most part ive noticed its business as usual in my part of CT but we will see if that changes as the storm nears us.  It's been drizzling all day and the storm should be here by midnight or later.  I plan to wait up for it, I've never been through a hurricane that i can remember and i understand they are very serious, but i would like to say i expieranced it and didnt sleep through it.  i also want to keep an eye on the animals and make sure they are not stressed at all.

when i woke up this morning the power was already out and i though i had missed the hurricane, but it was just construction down the street.  they have told us because of this there is a very good chance we will loose power.  i've done all i can to prepare the fish, but if its out for more than 24 hours i fear there is not much i can do.

the cat has already packed himself into his carrier in case of emergency! Haha! smart cat, he knows the storms coming, he opened the flap and went right inside and fell asleep! One of the dogs is sitting at the window crying and the other is just laying on the bed looking restless. I think they know something is up with the weather, so im doing my best not to be anxious

all in all i think we will be fine. we have a very large tree right in front of our front picture window that my parents are concerned about, and all of connecticut as been given landslide and flood warnings.  we have a river down the street so i put all my books up high and will hope for the best

its going to be dissapointing if nothing happens!


----------



## SettinSail

BernardandMissBianca said:


> Shawn, really process the stuff you put in storage. You lived without it for 2 years decide if you really need it. I've found that so much stuff overwhelms some people(me). The Europeans live the way they do for a reason.
> Trina, Pamela, everyone else in Irene's path, please be careful!!!
> We are on the road, the house is as sealed as I can get it. Hopefully the damage isn't to bad!
> I will do a quick post when we get to buffalo.



Very wise words and DH and I have been discussing this.  I'm going to make piles for trash/donate/sell.    I'm definitely not a hoarder but DH is better at getting rid of things than me.  I did not grow up with much so sometimes I cling to stuff now just to have something.

Be careful on the road!  I forgot to tell you how impressed I am that you're in an 1100 sf house  You wouldn't have any problem moving to Europe   Hopefully we can talk more next week when you're more settled.

I think it's all over here for us and we fared OK here where I am but there is alot of flooding and damage east of us.  Since I work for an insurance company we will be very busy for the next 2 months or so.  Stayed busy all day unpacking and didn't stop to eat much at all I ran across an old photo of me 2 years ago and I was so excited to see a difference with my weight loss   I showed it to DH and DS and they said WOW!  It made my day and I feel more committed to get back into it


----------



## SettinSail

trinaweena said:


> went and got my eyebrows done (hurricane essential)





Good luck to all you Northeasterners 

Hopefully we took a big punch out of the storm when it moved over NC.

It was a very slow moving storm that lasted all day.  Started here about 8:30 am and only died down w/in the last hour or so.

Can't wait to hear Nancy's story.   I am wondering if she evacuated.


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

Hi all,

We are just waiting now for the storm to hit.  We are as prepared as I could be.  I now have the phones charging up again and I am going to have us all go and take showers shortly.  That way if we loose power for an extended period of time hopefully we dont get to stinky.

Our area is suppose to get a good amount of rain and wind but not as much as originally thought.  Im sure we will be fine.  Im praying for everyone else in the path of this storm.  Im sure everything will be ok.

Have a good and safe evening


----------



## my3princes

We are as prepared here as we can be.  DH picked up everything outside that he could.  All the deck furniture is in the basement and he moved my Mickey and Minnie light posts to the garage.  He even tied the gas grill to the deck railing.  The camper is loaded with water in case we need to use it for cooking or showering.  We cleaned out our big freezer this morning and put a couple of gallons of water in there to help keep it cold.  We've started using up things today and I will use this as an opportunity to empty out the freezers before restocking.  

We've charged all the batteries and lanterns and are even charging the portable dvd players.  I fully expect that we will lose power as we usually do during Nor' Easters and this is supposed to be much worse.


----------



## dumbo_buddy

*shawn* - glad to hear you're out of the woods. i hope there isn't too much damage! 

***
dum dee dum...does anybody else wish this thing would just come already?? it keeps slowing down. first it was supposed to hit tonight at 8pm, then tomorrow at 2am and now it looks like tomorrow afternoon sometime. i'm prepared...so let's go! bring it irene!

we're down the block from the evacuation zone. luckily we didn't have to leave. a few friends in the neighborhood needed to go. two of my friend's husbands are staying though - they are afraid of the skells coming and looting. can you believe that? you'd like to think that people wouldn't do that but, you know, mob mentality sometimes is a scary thing. i hope and pray it doesn't get to that! 

new york is pretty much shut down. i cooked all day like i'm never going to leave the house again (lol!) and so what did we do? went out to eat! there are no buses driving around! no subway going (it's elevated where we are). very strange! 

i always complain that we don't live right on the water with the great view of manhattan. but you know what? being the second street in instead of the first is going to be a good thing the next day or so 

*rose  *- thanks for coaching! i always enjoy your questions!

I am most proud of...*continuing my exercise throughout this challenge during my pregnancy.*
I need to work on *not overeating, especially once it gets dark out!*
I tried something new this challenge and it was *exercising during a pregnancy! i basically didn't move during my last one due to bed rest so it was something new to move this time!*
I would like to try something new for the next challenge and it is *stick to a healthy lifestyle for the WHOLE day and not just the morning/afternoon. it'd be nice to not overeat every.single.night. for once! also, i think i'll give birth at the end of the challenge. that'll be new *


----------



## dumbo_buddy

omg! just heard the police on bullhorns telling people to LEAVE! this is kind of crazy - feels like a movie or something.


----------



## trinaweena

we did recieve a call through our towns emergency alert program from the mayor's office saying that we are in a flood zone and it is recomended that we evacuate to the highschool.  this does not surprise me, as we are close to a small river, but i did not think we were close enough to be considerded a flood zone.  needless to say, until they make an announcement on the news or come knock on my door im not leaving, and regarless i woudl not leave my animals and im pretty sure they are not allowed at the shelter.  i think we will be fine. at the moment it is doing nothing, and i agree with nancy, i wish irene would just get here already. she sure is taking her time! i ran to big y for (dont judge) brownie mix! It's a hurricane, i felt we needed to have some comfort food in case it does get bad! everyone else was buying water and such and ive got my brownie mix!

so for now, i have my guiness, brownies in the oven, all the animals snug with me, and plenty of tv to keep me occupied. going to pack a bag just in case we do have to leave and hope for the best! 

GOOD LUCK TO EVERYONE!!


----------



## dumbo_buddy

trinaweena said:


> we did recieve a call through our towns emergency alert program from the mayor's office saying that we are in a flood zone and it is recomended that we evacuate to the highschool.  this does not surprise me, as we are close to a small river, but i did not think we were close enough to be considerded a flood zone.  needless to say, until they make an announcement on the news or come knock on my door im not leaving, and regarless i woudl not leave my animals and im pretty sure they are not allowed at the shelter.  i think we will be fine. at the moment it is doing nothing, and i agree with nancy, i wish irene would just get here already. she sure is taking her time! i ran to big y for (dont judge) brownie mix! It's a hurricane, i felt we needed to have some comfort food in case it does get bad! everyone else was buying water and such and ive got my brownie mix!
> 
> so for now, i have my guiness, brownies in the oven, all the animals snug with me, and plenty of tv to keep me occupied. going to pack a bag just in case we do have to leave and hope for the best!
> 
> GOOD LUCK TO EVERYONE!!



we are bad biggest losers because i made brownies too!  oh and i definitely had a guinness at dinner tonight. it's a hurricane, the baby won't mind a little guinness


----------



## JacksLilWench

lisah0711 said:


> *And, now the QOTD for Friday, August 26, 2011.  Have you ever heard of the game of expressing yourself in just five words?  It can be about any topic.  For our purposes today I am going to ask you to express how you feel about this challenge in just five words.  It can be about the challenge, about what you did or didn't do, what you might do better, or even how you feel about Disney.  It just needs to be said in FIVE words. *



About this challenge?  Only five words??  That's impossible!!  But I'll try...

"I acheived more than envisioned."




Rose&Mike said:


> *QOTD Saturday, August 27th.
> Fill in the blank.
> Reflecting on the summer challenge:
> I am most proud of _the total weight I have lost in spite of my excuses._.
> I need to work on _my exercise regimine.  I come up with excuses as to "why not".__.
> I tried something new this challenge and it was _Walking daily.  Okay, I shouldn't say daily, but at least four times a week.  I really liked it!_.
> I would like to try something new for the next challenge and it is _daily Pilates routines.  I always felt better after working out with Pilates, and I want to get a couple more dvd's to do at home._.*


----------



## donac

I agree Irene needs to go.  we are getting some pretty good winds and it has been steady rains for the last 3  hours.   DH just went down to the basement.  We have a little water in the basement but not too bad.  I know he will be down there every half an hour.  I don't think we will sleep too much tonight. 

The boys are up playing video games.

I made pulled chicken for dinner but no brownies.  I was thinking of making brownies but never got to it. 

I am off to work on a pair of socks.  Since I will probably be up all night I should do something constructive. 

Stay sage.


----------



## cclovesdis

Evening All!

Not sure what I've been doing lately, but I just realized I haven't posted in days.  I am definitely not at all on plan, but am bound and determined to have a better fall challenge. I will be spending my time tomorrow (as it will likely be in the dark) planning my exercise, eating, relaxation, etc. for the fall challenge. I've also been planning out Healthy Habits and some changes are coming. I hope you enjoy them. The only hint I'm giving is that they will have more to do with Disney.



mackeysmom said:


> *And, now the QOTD for Friday, August 26, 2011.  Have you ever heard of the game of expressing yourself in just five words?  It can be about any topic.  For our purposes today I am going to ask you to express how you feel about this challenge in just five words.  It can be about the challenge, about what you did or didn't do, what you might do better, or even how you feel about Disney.  It just needs to be said in FIVE words. *



I need to do better.

Disney is a great motivator!

I can and will succeed! 



Rose&Mike said:


> I want to say thank you to Connie, and CC and Dona for all they did this summer. And thank you to our coaches! We couldn't have done it without you.[/B]



Thank you! Thank you! Thank you! 



Rose&Mike said:


> *QOTD Saturday, August 27th.
> 
> Fill in the blank.
> 
> Reflecting on the summer challenge:
> 
> I am most proud of sticking with the challenge.
> 
> I need to work on staying motivated, exercising more, journaling my food and emotions, and lots more.
> 
> I tried something new this challenge and it was using Sparkpeople.
> 
> I would like to try something new for the next challenge and it is planning more.*



*Sue:* I think you are a wonderful mother who wants the best for Dylan!  I say go ahead and try the developmental specialist and the speech therapist. In CT, many children receiving EI have both. I also wanted to say that I think having sessions at daycare is a great idea. 

And, I love your Disney meditation idea! I may just borrow it! 



bellebookworm9 said:


> I have officially lost 14.6 pounds and 15 inches for this summer, and I am very pleased with that. Just a teensey bit short of my goal, but I came so close that I am not disappointed.[/COLOR][/SIZE][/FONT]



Congrats! 



Rose&Mike said:


> I am most proud of the fact that I stuck with it this summer! There were some rough patches, but I didn't quit. I hit my initial goal of 147 last year right about this time. That's when I went to maintain. Today I am at 140.6. Up a few from where I would like to be, but one year later--still below my initial maintain.
> 
> I can't remember if CC had a HH for this week or not, but don't forget to send in your weight to Dona.



Rose, sounds like a great summer to me! 

I did have HH this week, but Ill have to checkI may have forgotten to post results for a previous week. 

Hi *Tracey*!



trinaweena said:


> its going to be dissapointing if nothing happens!



I know! Weve probably been watching the same news and its been nothing but talk of Irene.



SettinSail said:


> I ran across an old photo of me 2 years ago and I was so excited to see a difference with my weight loss   I showed it to DH and DS and they said WOW!  It made my day and I feel more committed to get back into it


----------



## lisah0711

Hope that all you East Coast folks are safe tonight!  

*Trina,* if the power goes out you can help keep your fish tank aerated by blowing into a piece of tubing in the tank periodically.  My husband drove two goldfish from Colorado to Idaho when he went to law school and kept them in a bucket that way for three days.  They lived to be 10 years old! 

*Shawn,* glad that you weathered the storm!   



dumbo_buddy said:


> also, i think i'll give birth at the end of the challenge. that'll be new [/B]



 Well, that's a goal that you don't see too often!  



JacksLilWench said:


> About this challenge?  Only five words??  That's impossible!!  But I'll try...
> 
> *"I acheived more than envisioned."*



Fabulous!  

Be safe and please do check in if you can because we will worry about you!


----------



## my3princes

The radar looks like we will be receiving the first rain bans within the next hour.  And so it begins.  I hope you all stay safe.  There have already been several deaths from Irene so if you should evacuate please do so.  There is no possession worth giving your life for   We've had flooding in neighboring towns and when it happened it happened so fast and no one saw it coming (from winter snow melt accopanied with rain).  People had no chance of evacuating, they lost everything and in some cases people were also lost.  I've already heard of a young boy that died today when a tree landed on his house.  Mom was with him, but managed to get out.  So sad and so tradgic.


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

Nancy and Trina please be careful!!! I wis y'all had left to get further inland and to shelters. 

We are just west of Utica NY, we should be to Buffalo by about 1:30. Just got out of the outer banks of rain about 30 minutes ago. 
Battery is dying on the Laptop so I will post again when we get there. 

PLEASE PLEAS PLEASE stay safe!!!!!


----------



## trinaweena

Irene is taking her time! I caved and packed a bag, even though at this point it is too late to evacuate and we have no where to go.  Now that i've done this, nothing will happen, not even rain!  I kid, obviously.  We dont even have any rain yet, and the news has said, "sunday will still be awful but not as awful as anticipated". not sure what thats supposed to mean!  many of my friends are having parties which i dont think is a smart idea.  especially since most of them live in crappy apartments that i would not want to weather a hurricane in! plus, i may be enjoying my guiness, but being drunk during a hurricane doesnt seem smart! regardless i hope they stay safe at least.

i am doing my best to stay safe, so far not to worried. i will check in throughout the night.  as of right now its 11pm, we shoudl start seeing somthing by 12 id assume


----------



## Rose&Mike

I hope Irene isn't too bad tonight. I have really enjoyed reading everyone's responses to the QOTD. Here's the QOTD for Sunday.

*QOTD Sunday, August 28th
Here's a fun one. Pick your repsonse:
Disney World or Disneyland?
Pink or Blue?
Coffee or Tea?
Running or Walking?
Captain Jack Sparrow or Will Turner?
Beer or Wine?
Broccoli or Spinach?
Portion Control or Calorie Counter?
Buzz Lightyear or Woody?
American League or National League? (baseball)
Thin crust (pizza) or thick?*


I should be back on in the morning for some replies. Stay safe!


----------



## my3princes

Rose&Mike said:


> I hope Irene isn't too bad tonight. I have really enjoyed reading everyone's responses to the QOTD. Here's the QOTD for Sunday.
> 
> *QOTD Sunday, August 28th
> Here's a fun one. Pick your repsonse:
> Disney World or Disneyland?  Disney World
> Pink or Blue?   Blue
> Coffee or Tea?   Neither
> Running or Walking?  Walking
> Captain Jack Sparrow or Will Turner?  Jack
> Beer or Wine?  Neither   give me the hard stuff
> Broccoli or Spinach?  Neither
> Portion Control or Calorie Counter?   Portion Control
> Buzz Lightyear or Woody?   Woody
> American League or National League? (baseball)  neither
> Thin crust (pizza) or thick?*  Thick
> 
> 
> I should be back on in the morning for some replies. Stay safe!





The first band is here.  It's pouring.


----------



## satorifound

QOTD Sunday, August 28th
Here's a fun one. Pick your repsonse:
Disney World or Disneyland?  World.
Pink or Blue?  Blue
Coffee or Tea?  Skinny Vanilla Latte from Starbucks.
Running or Walking? Walking
Captain Jack Sparrow or Will Turner? Captain Jack
Beer or Wine?  Neither, I don't drink
Broccoli or Spinach?  Broccoli
Portion Control or Calorie Counter?  Calorie Counter
Buzz Lightyear or Woody?  Both.  
American League or National League? (baseball)  Whichever league the Giants are in.  LOL
Thin crust (pizza) or thick?  Hand Tossed (medium crust)


----------



## SettinSail

I can't stop checking in to see how everyone is doing! 



Rose&Mike said:


> I hope Irene isn't too bad tonight. I have really enjoyed reading everyone's responses to the QOTD. Here's the QOTD for Sunday.
> 
> *QOTD Sunday, August 28th
> Here's a fun one. Pick your repsonse:
> Disney World or Disneyland? World
> Pink or Blue?   Pink
> Coffee or Tea?     Tea
> Running or Walking?    Jogging SLOWLY
> Captain Jack Sparrow or Will Turner?    Jack
> Beer or Wine?         Beer
> Broccoli or Spinach?    tough decision - broccoli
> Portion Control or Calorie Counter?   portion control
> Buzz Lightyear or Woody?    Woody
> American League or National League? (baseball)  Nat'l
> Thin crust (pizza) or thick?*    Thin
> 
> 
> I should be back on in the morning for some replies. Stay safe!



I love your questions Rose


----------



## bellebookworm9

dumbo_buddy said:


> two of my friend's husbands are staying though - they are afraid of the skells coming and looting. can you believe that? you'd like to think that people wouldn't do that but, you know, mob mentality sometimes is a scary thing. i hope and pray it doesn't get to that!
> 
> also, i think i'll give birth at the end of the challenge. that'll be new [/B]



One of my housemates is from Long Island. She said they were giving out free knives at BJs yesterday and all she could think was, "Really? Right before a hurricane where people might go looting?"

That certainly is a unique thing to try during the next challenge. 



dumbo_buddy said:


> omg! just heard the police on bullhorns telling people to LEAVE! this is kind of crazy - feels like a movie or something.



Wow! 



Rose&Mike said:


> *QOTD Sunday, August 28th
> Here's a fun one. Pick your repsonse:
> Disney World or Disneyland?
> Pink or Blue?
> Coffee or Tea?
> Running or Walking?
> Captain Jack Sparrow or Will Turner?
> Beer or Wine?
> Broccoli or Spinach?
> Portion Control or Calorie Counter?
> Buzz Lightyear or Woody?
> American League or National League? (baseball)
> Thin crust (pizza) or thick?*



Disney World
Blue
(Iced) Tea
Walking
Ooooh tough...Will Turner
Neither, I'm not old enough to drink
Spinach
Portion Contol
Woody
Not into sports
Thick

We've got nothing up here right now weather wise. It is predicted to be cool and rainy tomorrow, but we'll see. We did have a beautiful (more so than normal) sunset, so that could possibly indicate the calm before the storm. Glad to hear everyone seems to be doing alright.

Today was pretty boring. Helped one housemate move in. The next one came while I was making phone calls. One with the library at home not checking in an audiobook I had returned and telling me it was overdue, and the other to get the double minutes deal back on my phone (it disappeared when Mom and I switched). I'm not sure when the other two housemates got here, but we're all settled in now and I'm glad to not be alone anymore.


----------



## jaelless

This is a fun one 

*QOTD Sunday, August 28th
Here's a fun one. Pick your repsonse:
Disney World or Disneyland? Disney World
Pink or Blue? Pink
Coffee or Tea? Tea
Running or Walking? Walking
Captain Jack Sparrow or Will Turner? Captain Jack (that's a tough one)
Beer or Wine? Wine
Broccoli or Spinach? Spinach
Portion Control or Calorie Counter? Calorie Counter
Buzz Lightyear or Woody? Buzz
American League or National League? (baseball) no clue, don't watch either
Thin crust (pizza) or thick? Thin
*


Those are fun questions, plus no brainers as I am a little loopy from cold meds. Bonus side to being sick, I lost 8 lbs this week. Now if I could just hold onto loss I would be happy camper.

Stay safe East Coasters.


----------



## tigger813

QOTD Sunday, August 28th
Here's a fun one. Pick your repsonse:
Disney World or Disneyland? Disney World (never been to DL but can't wait)
Pink or Blue? depends on the shade
Coffee or Tea? Tea, love the smell of coffee but just can't drink it
Running or Walking? Walking though I'm training for my 2nd 5K so I need to start running
Captain Jack Sparrow or Will Turner? Will Turner (I'm enamored with Orlando Bloom)
Beer or Wine? Bud Light Lime (did have some mango wine this summer that was amazing)
Broccoli or Spinach? NEITHER!!!!!
Portion Control or Calorie Counter? A bit of both
Buzz Lightyear or Woody? Woody (Love Tom Hanks)
American League or National League? (baseball) AL, especially the RED SOX
Thin crust (pizza) or thick?THICK


Can't sleep. The frequent downpours hitting the ac was driving me crazy. No winds yet but I know they're coming. Did have 3-4 power bursts but didn't lose power yet. Some in town lost it late last night when a transformer blew! It was REALLY loud! I have my flashlight, books and water right next to me. I figure I'll just watch CNN and post while I can. Brian and the kids are still sleeping. Kids won't hear a thing downstairs. They didn't get to sleep until late.

Hope everyone is staying safe tonight.

I should've made brownies. Well, we do have chocolate chip muffins for breakfast if we lose power. We'll have burgers and boiled hot dogs for lunch and/or supper depending on our power conditions. They are opening shelter at the middle school at 10 this morning for those who need it! As long as no trees fall on our house we will be fine!

Here comes another downpour!  Going to be a LONG night!

TTFN


----------



## dumbo_buddy

It's 4am. I'm up. The combo of overeating last night, anxiety from the storm, loud wind and rain, and pregnancy pains is just not letting me sleep. 

Looks like Irene is by cape may right now. They just told us about these idiot swimmers on long beach on long island swimming!! Jerks. And a tornado just went through long branch in jersey? My goodness. And reports of looting already. Ugh. Gross. 

Looks like Irene is aiming for us. Hopefully she will get tired and pass quickly. 

Hoping everyone stays safe and sound! I do have to thank Irene for coming later so at least John and Thomas could get some sleep. I don't know how my bulldog is going to go to the bathroom til this is over though!!


----------



## buzz5985

BernardandMissBianca said:


> Actually *Rose *I don't have any allergies except to Tide laundry soap, apparently neosporin and now the silvadene, but with the way my body chemistry is changing I feel like I need to avoid some of the common allergens just to be on the safe side.
> 
> Like I love peanuts and eat them regularly, however the last time we were at Five Guys, when we left my lips were tingly. I told DH that's the second time that has happened. So I'm wondering if I'm starting to develop a sensitivity to it or if it was just to much salt.
> 
> My mom is allergic to all dairy products. She's had milk all her life but now at age 60, it's kicked into a full blown allergy.
> Also one of our teachers aides never had an allergy her entire life, but at 60 something year old she got really sick. She came out of the hospital with lupus, allergies to mango, papaya, pineapple, and a whole other slew of things. It's the craziest thing!



When DS was 3, he had what I thought was a reaction to peanut butter.  Benadryl took care of the problem (red rash around his mouth, swollen lips) and we avoided peanut butter.  Pediatrician felt we should wait for the allergy tests until it was time for school.  So around age of 6 we had him tested - his was actually allergic to sesame seeds - and I remembered I had put the peanut butter on scali bread.  So are there sesame seeds on the buns??  

Just a thought.

Janis


----------



## donac

Good morning everyone. 

The rain and wind seems to be winding down here in central jersey.  

We got some water in the basement but we were able to contain it with towels and the spin cycle of the washer.  

We still have power.  I thought we would lose it last night.  A transformer about a block away was sparking last night.

I got about 2 hours of sleep last night.  Watched sitcoms and the news.  Ds2 could sleep about 3 this morning and joined me in the family room. 

Stay safe out there.


----------



## Worfiedoodles

Rose&Mike said:


> *QOTD Sunday, August 28th
> Here's a fun one. Pick your repsonse:
> Disney World or Disneyland? DisneyWorld
> Pink or Blue? Pink
> Coffee or Tea?Tea
> Running or Walking?Running
> Captain Jack Sparrow or Will Turner?Will Turner
> Beer or Wine?Wine
> Broccoli or Spinach?Broccoli
> Portion Control or Calorie Counter?Portion Control
> Buzz Lightyear or Woody?Buzz
> American League or National League? (baseball)American now, National always -- I grew up a Cardinals fan and that doesn't go away!
> Thin crust (pizza) or thick?*Thin



*Rose* -- You have GREAT QOTD! 

I just woke up to the wind and rain, haven't even turned on the tv to see what's what. Last night they said we'd get the worst between 10 am and 10 pm, so for us that's not here yet. 

We have our balcony furniture in our bedroom, and the cats think this is the best idea since feather on a stick. They are having a great time laying on it, playing with it, etc. Turns out they can make a toy out of anything... 

Ok, better find out what's going on in the world...so glad to hear most people seem to be safe so far! 

Maria


----------



## dumbo_buddy

QOTD Sunday, August 28th
Here's a fun one. Pick your repsonse:
Disney World or Disneyland? *world! (only b/c i've never been to DL)*
Pink or Blue? *blue, by like, alot *
Coffee or Tea? *coffee but i do enjoy a cup of tea too, esp in the evening*
Running or Walking? *for the most part, running. but lately? walking.*
Captain Jack Sparrow or Will Turner? *trick question: both!*
Beer or Wine? *BEER!*
Broccoli or Spinach? *cooked broccoli but raw spinach*
Portion Control or Calorie Counter? *when dieting? calorie counter. *
Buzz Lightyear or Woody? *hardest question yet! i say...woody...no buzz...no woody...darn, this was a hard one!*
American League or National League? *national league! let's go mets *
Thin crust (pizza) or thick? *psh, thin. anything else is not pizza  that being said, i've never met a pizza i won't eat! 
*


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

Hi all,  Hurricane Irene is past us and now we just have the leftover rain and winds.  Our basement has about 6 in of water and we are currently working to shop vac it out.  This could take a long time. 

Some of our areas are really flooded.  the road leading to my nana's is really bad.  The news man was standing in it during his broadcast and it was up to his arm pits.  I guess he stood there to prove a point.

Our area is good.  We usually get a large pond outside of our house during heavy rains.  I just said to dh that I was suprised it doesnt look to bad and he said well thats because the pond is now in our basement.  I guess we can find humor in anything.

Well before I get back to suctioning.  Here is my answers to this fun QOTD, Thanks Rose

QOTD Sunday, August 28th
Here's a fun one. Pick your repsonse:
Disney World or Disneyland?
Pink or Blue?
Coffee or Tea?
Running or Walking?
Captain Jack Sparrow or Will Turner?
Beer or Wine?
Broccoli or Spinach?
Portion Control or Calorie Counter?
Buzz Lightyear or Woody?
American League or National League? (baseball)
Thin crust (pizza) or thick?


----------



## Rose&Mike

Rose&Mike said:


> I hope Irene isn't too bad tonight. I have really enjoyed reading everyone's responses to the QOTD. Here's the QOTD for Sunday.
> 
> QOTD Sunday, August 28th
> Here's a fun one. Pick your repsonse:
> *Disney World or Disneyland?* I first went to Disneyland when we lived in San Diego, but I love Disney World.
> *Pink or Blue?* Pink!
> *Coffee or Tea?* Decaf Coffee
> *Running or Walking?* Running
> *Captain Jack Sparrow or Will Turner?* Captain Jack
> *Beer or Wine?* gf beer
> *Broccoli or Spinach?* both
> *Portion Control or Calorie Counter?* Portion Control, but I will calorie count if I'm having issues
> *Buzz Lightyear or Woody?* Woody--actually Jessie is my favorite!
> *American League or National League?* (baseball) NL--go Reds!
> *Thin crust (pizza) or thick?* This is a hard one for me, gf pizza crust is just not that good. So if I could have regular pizza crust I'd say thin.
> 
> 
> I should be back on in the morning for some replies. Stay safe!



Glad everyone is liking the questions. Pamela did something similar to this sometime last year, so I was copying off of her. Thanks Pamela.

It looks like everyone is doing ok so far. Would you believe we lost power last night here for about 2 hours????? No thunderstorms or anything. I'm guessing someone hit a pole. I'm hoping I am the only one on here who loses power.

I am still incredibly sore from my strength class on Friday. Hopefully that means my muscles will look fabulous in my pictures. We have to get ready for our last minute trip today, but I will check back in. 

Be safe everyone!


----------



## Rose&Mike

Oh, Lindsay. I'm sorry about the water in your basement. That sinks! Did your sump pump stop working or was it just too much water?

*Lindsay and Maria*--I'm glad someone likes pink besides me! We have a bunch of blue lovers on this thread.


----------



## dumbo_buddy

mommyof2Pirates said:


> Hi all,  Hurricane Irene is past us and now we just have the leftover rain and winds.  Our basement has about 6 in of water and we are currently working to shop vac it out.  This could take a long time.
> 
> Some of our areas are really flooded.  the road leading to my nana's is really bad.  The news man was standing in it during his broadcast and it was up to his arm pits.  I guess he stood there to prove a point.
> 
> Our area is good.  We usually get a large pond outside of our house during heavy rains.  I just said to dh that I was suprised it doesnt look to bad and he said well thats because the pond is now in our basement.  I guess we can find humor in anything.



boooo! sorry about the water! that really stinks! 

the guy was up to his armpits?? um, get out of there news guy!!

i hope the shopvac does the trick and you dry out with little damage!


----------



## JacksLilWench

Rose&Mike said:


> I hope Irene isn't too bad tonight. I have really enjoyed reading everyone's responses to the QOTD. Here's the QOTD for Sunday.
> 
> *QOTD Sunday, August 28th
> Here's a fun one. Pick your repsonse:
> Disney World or Disneyland?
> Pink or Blue?
> Coffee or Tea?
> Running or Walking?
> Captain Jack Sparrow or Will Turner?
> Beer or Wine?
> Broccoli or Spinach?
> Portion Control or Calorie Counter?
> Buzz Lightyear or Woody?
> American League or National League? (baseball)
> Thin crust (pizza) or thick?*
> 
> 
> I should be back on in the morning for some replies. Stay safe!



Disney World...it's been over ten years since DL!
Pink by a mile!!
Coffee
Walking.  Unless it's running to the gates of MK.
Captain Jack Sparrow!!
Beer
Spinach
Portion Control
Hmmmm.......Woody.
Whichever league the Braves are in!
Thin crust.  Loaded with every topping!


----------



## pjlla

SettinSail said:


> I ran across an old photo of me 2 years ago and I was so excited to see a difference with my weight loss   I showed it to DH and DS and they said WOW!  It made my day and I feel more committed to get back into it



Yeah for positive reinforcements!



dumbo_buddy said:


> *shawn* - glad to hear you're out of the woods. i hope there isn't too much damage!
> 
> ***
> dum dee dum...does anybody else wish this thing would just come already?? it keeps slowing down. first it was supposed to hit tonight at 8pm, then tomorrow at 2am and now it looks like tomorrow afternoon sometime. i'm prepared...so let's go! bring it irene!
> 
> we're down the block from the evacuation zone. luckily we didn't have to leave. a few friends in the neighborhood needed to go. two of my friend's husbands are staying though - they are afraid of the skells coming and looting. can you believe that? you'd like to think that people wouldn't do that but, you know, mob mentality sometimes is a scary thing. i hope and pray it doesn't get to that!
> 
> new york is pretty much shut down. i cooked all day like i'm never going to leave the house again (lol!) and so what did we do? went out to eat! there are no buses driving around! no subway going (it's elevated where we are). very strange!
> 
> i always complain that we don't live right on the water with the great view of manhattan. but you know what? being the second street in instead of the first is going to be a good thing the next day or so
> 
> *rose  *- thanks for coaching! i always enjoy your questions!
> 
> I am most proud of...*continuing my exercise throughout this challenge during my pregnancy.*
> I need to work on *not overeating, especially once it gets dark out!*
> I tried something new this challenge and it was *exercising during a pregnancy! i basically didn't move during my last one due to bed rest so it was something new to move this time!*
> I would like to try something new for the next challenge and it is *stick to a healthy lifestyle for the WHOLE day and not just the morning/afternoon. it'd be nice to not overeat every.single.night. for once! also, i think i'll give birth at the end of the challenge. that'll be new *



Seriously?  Looting?  What is the world coming to????



dumbo_buddy said:


> omg! just heard the police on bullhorns telling people to LEAVE! this is kind of crazy - feels like a movie or something.



Creepy!



trinaweena said:


> we did recieve a call through our towns emergency alert program from the mayor's office saying that we are in a flood zone and it is recomended that we evacuate to the highschool.  this does not surprise me, as we are close to a small river, but i did not think we were close enough to be considerded a flood zone.  needless to say, until they make an announcement on the news or come knock on my door im not leaving, and regarless i woudl not leave my animals and im pretty sure they are not allowed at the shelter.  i think we will be fine. at the moment it is doing nothing, and i agree with nancy, i wish irene would just get here already. she sure is taking her time! i ran to big y for (dont judge) brownie mix! It's a hurricane, i felt we needed to have some comfort food in case it does get bad! everyone else was buying water and such and ive got my brownie mix!
> 
> so for now, i have my guiness, brownies in the oven, all the animals snug with me, and plenty of tv to keep me occupied. going to pack a bag just in case we do have to leave and hope for the best!
> 
> GOOD LUCK TO EVERYONE!!



Chocolate and beer is one of my favorite food combos!



JacksLilWench said:


> About this challenge?  Only five words??  That's impossible!!  But I'll try...
> 
> "I acheived more than envisioned."



VERY nicely said!!



Worfiedoodles said:


> *Rose* -- You have GREAT QOTD!
> 
> I just woke up to the wind and rain, haven't even turned on the tv to see what's what. Last night they said we'd get the worst between 10 am and 10 pm, so for us that's not here yet.
> 
> We have our balcony furniture in our bedroom, and the cats think this is the best idea since feather on a stick. They are having a great time laying on it, playing with it, etc. Turns out they can make a toy out of anything...
> 
> Ok, better find out what's going on in the world...so glad to hear most people seem to be safe so far!
> 
> Maria



Cute kitties... just like inventive toddlers who can turn anything into a toy!


***********

Morning all!  First up I'll answer the QOTD:


QOTD Sunday, August 28th
Here's a fun one. Pick your repsonse:

Disney World or Disneyland?  Mostly WDW.... but DL is so much fun!

Pink or Blue?  DUH.... PINK

Coffee or Tea?  Usually coffee.

Running or Walking?  Walking.

Captain Jack Sparrow or Will Turner?  Will Turner

Beer or Wine?   Beer

Broccoli or Spinach?    Broccoli... especially roasted!

Portion Control or Calorie Counter?  Calorie Counter.

Buzz Lightyear or Woody?  Buzz Lightyear.

American League or National League? (baseball)  Honestly.... if you hadn't said the word "baseball" I wouldn't have probably realized what you were asking, so my answer is NEITHER!  Not a sports fan.

Thin crust (pizza) or thick?  Thin I guess.


OKAY.......all is well here for now.  DD's swim team BBQ made it to about 6pm last night before it started raining.  We had mostly eaten and people were just kind of hovering around the dessert table.  

When the rain started we carried the remaining food into the camp office (we were outside at the Y at the summer camp area in the back).  THe kids went in the outdoor pool then and a few parents stayed to watch them and the rest of us settle into the camp office and craft room to pick at the food remnants and chat.  

When the kids got out of the pool, most of the younger kids left. THe older kids (including my DD) decided to play frisbee and basketball in the rain.  So again, parents were chatting while they played in the rain.  

DD and I were one of the last families to leave at about 8pm.  It was raining pretty good by then.

We slept with the a/c on last night because it was so muggy.  As a result of that and the storm darkness, I overslept and we didn't make it to church.  I didn't set an alarm because I don't usually need it.  Imagine my surprise when I opened my eyes and it was 8:30 am!!  Since we have to leave the house at 8:45 to make it to summer church at 9:30, I knew it was a lost cause.

It is very breezy, maybe even WINDY here and of course, raining.  But nothing terribly significant.  The path of the storm track seems to have moved inland and Vermont (Deb) is going to get MUCH MORE rain than we are.  In fact, according to the weather channel this morning, my area is probably only going to get about 3-5 inches of rain.... NBD.  

The school around here that opened last week has already cancelled classes for Monday.... I think that they will find that that was unnecessary and will be kicking themselves come tomorrow morning.  Oh well... I guess better safe than sorry.

I don't think today will be much different for us (other than missing church).  If we do happen to lose power we have the generator ready.  

Coffee is ready, so I"m gonna run!

BTW.... Tracey, I was so glad to hear from you!  You went missing for a while!  How's your Mom doing? 

Talk with you all later!   Stay safe!......................P


----------



## bellebookworm9

Sounds like overall everyone is still doing okay.  We still have no rain, but it is a bit breezy and very cloudy and gloomy. I didn't sleep well last night. My pillows just weren't comfortable for whatever reason, and I was kind of waiting for the fire alarm to go off because a)We have to have at least one middle of the night drill and b)Now that people are back on campus, stupid things are bound to happen, like putting a metal pot in the microwave. And there are TWO fire alarms in each tiny little bedroom plus one in the bathroom. I have no idea why that is necessary.

Spending the day working on my personal statement and reviewing some stuff for class. We have a mandatory townhouses meeting this afternoon with the RAs, and we'll probably have a house meeting amongst ourselves as well.


----------



## my3princes

All is well here.  Lots of rain.  We had wind earlier and expect it again later.  We have not lost power   We have no water in our basement.  My parents started getting water in their basement, but their bulkhead drain had somehow become clogged.  A coat hanger and shop vac got it unclogged so they think it will dry out.  Thier pool was over flowing so Dad went out and started back washing it.   That means we've gotten 6 + inches as the water level is kept at least 6 inches below the pool deck.  I should probably go out and check on the camper, but it's raining so hard and the reality is that if it does leak I can't do anything about until it stops raining.


----------



## trinaweena

well i guess i should be greatful that we are ok.  Nothing much really happened. It rained a little, its a tad windy and thats it. Dissapointing really.  We still have power actually.  My boyfriend does not and he's driving me nuts! Why does not having power make you a jerk?  He knew we woulnd't have power, why did he not prepare?? Whereas I prepared and we still have power.  

So all in all we are fine here, I even took the dog outside to pee this morning.  It was raining and windy but i didnt get soaked and didnt feel like i was going to blow away.  just went outside again to feed the birds. must be fine if the birds are out! 

just thought i heard some thunder but im not sure.

im thinking about cleaning my clloset, it really needs to be done, but at the same time i dont really want to do anythinng!


----------



## donac

Glad to hear that everyone seems to be okay.  My sons are out looking around.

The only tree problem we had the tree from the guy behind us fell and landed on our fence.  He came over this morning with a chain saw and he, dh and ds's got rid of it.  The tree hit the fence between two posts so when the tree got off of it the fnce went back to where it was supposed to be.

QOTD Sunday, August 28th
Here's a fun one. Pick your repsonse:
Disney World or Disneyland? Disney World 
Pink or Blue?Can you guess?
Coffee or Tea?Tea especially Starbuck Chai Latte
Running or Walking?Walking I tried running a long time ago and hated it, now with my knee I can't run
Captain Jack Sparrow or Will Turner?Toss up
Beer or Wine?neither
Broccoli or Spinach?broccoli
Portion Control or Calorie Counter?portion control
Buzz Lightyear or Woody?Woody (love Tom Hanks)
American League or National League? (baseball)National Go Mets   My dh has been a fan for years.
Thin crust (pizza) or thick? both depending on who makes it 

Have a happy and healthy day


----------



## SettinSail

Hi all.  It's a bright beautiful day here.  The day after a hurricane passes always seems to be a beautiful day.  Maybe you guys in the Northeast will see this tomorrow.  In my area I see lots of leaves and branches all over the place but no trees down. I don't hear any chain saws either.  I know there was bad flooding and damage to the East of us.  I've seen some pictures of lots of damage near Richmond, Va on my Fb page too.

Lindsay, so sorry to hear about your water in the basement.  Hope you guys can get it all cleaned up. 

I made a full grocery run this morning and now I'm back to unpacking boxes. Ugh, very slow going.  DH & DS went out shopping for new clothes for DS.

I'm going to the Y around 4:00 today.  Enjoy your day and stay safe if you are still getting winds and rain!


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

Rose&Mike said:


> Oh, Lindsay. I'm sorry about the water in your basement. That sinks! Did your sump pump stop working or was it just too much water?
> 
> *Lindsay and Maria*--I'm glad someone likes pink besides me! We have a bunch of blue lovers on this thread.



We dont have a sump pump but we have a drain.  I think the drain just goes into the ground and since there was so much rain there was no where for the water to go but backwards and into our basement.  My dad said I can get a pump at home depot that would work in these situations so I guess we better get it.  We occasionally will get a little bit of water but this was the worse we have ever had it.

I think the 3 of us like pink because we are constantly surrounded by boys.



trinaweena said:


> We still have power actually.  My boyfriend does not and he's driving me nuts! Why does not having power make you a jerk?  He knew we woulnd't have power, why did he not prepare?? Whereas I prepared and we still have power.



All i can say is its a guy thing.  My dh thought I was nuts with how crazy I was going preparing for this thing.  We didnt loose power yet either but if we do I will be prepared.  I hope your BF stops being a jerk....either that or that his power gets back on quickly.



donac said:


> The only tree problem we had the tree from the guy behind us fell and landed on our fence.  He came over this morning with a chain saw and he, dh and ds's got rid of it.  The tree hit the fence between two posts so when the tree got off of it the fnce went back to where it was supposed to be.



Wow that could not have worked out any better than that huh.  Glad you didnt have any damage.

**********************************************************

We got the water out of our basement and now we are just drying the floor with our fans and dehumidifier.  We just use the basement for storage and laundry.  We also have our computer desk down there but the computer is up off of the floor so no worries with that.  The floor is concrete and I had picked up the area rugs in preparation so we didnt have anything ruined.

We just have really bad winds right now, no rain.  I am amazed we havent lost power yet but hopefully we wont.  The trees around us look like they are going to blow over... 

I am preparing Ryans stuff for the first day of 1st grade tomorrow.  He is so excited.  Some of the schools have been closed but I think our district will still open....I dont see why not unless there are schools without power.  

I also have off tomorrow so I am looking forward to time alone.  Now I am going to make a meal plan for the week.  dh and I have decided to give south beach a try.  Never did this before and I am a big carb eater.  I am not found of alot of veggies either.  Not sure how I will do but I am going to give it my all.  Any tips or suggestions?


----------



## mikamah

Good afternoon everyone!!  I've missed  you all.  Hope you all had good weighins this weekend for the final weighin! 

We got back from Maine a couple hours ago, and it's raining and windy, but not too bad here, luckily.  Glad to hear everyone seems to be handling the storm ok.  Tough floods out there.  Crazy.  

Had a very fun vacation in exotic Maine.  *Shawn*

We had a house about 2 trailer lengths from the beach so we could walk up to get drinks and food and stuff.  We did a lot of beaching, boating, saw a minor league baseball game- american league,, a wildlife park, and went to the drive in theater.  The commercials between the 2 movies were just like at Sci-fi.  It was so fun and the kids loved going to that.  I also did a lot of eating and drinking, but also some walking and hiking.  There's a 3 mile round trip up the street and up this huge hill, so my goal was to do it 4 times, and I did.  We hiked a small mountain and went up the quick trail, and the kids were great, so we came down a longer trail which seemed to go up and done and around the mountain, and it took almost an hour and half to come down, and about 30 min up.  So that was another good exercise day.  

I'm still on vacation another week and a half, but am planning to eat better, and since it's just ds and I, I won't be drinking much.  I stepped on the scale and am up 4 pounds for the week, but I'll offically take tomorrow mornings weight and call it done.  

I hope to go back and catch up with everyone later.  Hope all you eastcoasters are doing well. 

Loved this question.
QOTD Sunday, August 28th
Here's a fun one. Pick your repsonse:
Disney World  
Pink 
Coffee 
 Walking- want to be more running though.  
Captain Jack Sparrow 
Beer  Wine= another hard one.  Hmmm, more wine today,  beer yesterday. pina coladas thursday, raspberry run and coke friday, beergaritas wednesday.  No wonder the scale is up.  
Broccoli 
Portion Control 
Buzz Lightyear 
American League 
Thin crust 

Thanks Rose for coaching this week, and thank you Lisa for last week.  I'll definitely go back for the qotds at least to be inspired.  

Enjoy your sunday afternoon, and stay safe everyone.


----------



## tigger813

Hey Pam! Thanks!

Mom is having a bad day today. Very depressed and saying she might as well give up. My sister said that it could be the meds that she is on and what she has come off of. It doesn't help my dad to hear her talk like that. She called me before 7 this morning checking in and telling me about her pain then someone called her. I called her back awhile ago once the storm calmed down and that's when she told me that she was done! Her favorite nurse is there so hopefully she can talk to her and cheer her up. She really wants to go home and is confusing my dad and making him see her side of things which is not what is right for her. She can be very manipulative.

Never lost power though my friend down the street is still without. My neighbor got it back awhile ago. Winds have picked up a little bit again. Rain is gone.

I think it's time for a shower. I could also use a nice long nap since I was up during the night. Probably just go to bed early.

TTFN


----------



## lisah0711

Glad that everyone is safe!  

*Kathy,* welcome back -- we missed you!  

*QOTD Sunday, August 28th
Here's a fun one. Pick your repsonse:
Disney World or Disneyland? Disneyland
Pink or Blue?Blue
Coffee or Tea? Tea
Running or Walking? Walking
Captain Jack Sparrow or Will Turner? Capt Jack Sparrow 
Beer or Wine? Beer
Broccoli or Spinach? Broccoli
Portion Control or Calorie Counter? Calorie Counter
Buzz Lightyear or Woody? Buzz
American League or National League? (baseball) I have no idea 
Thin crust (pizza) or thick?* Thick

Great question, *Rose!* 

First day of school tomorrow!


----------



## satorifound

Are the WIN results on the first page of the thread going to be updated?  I haven't seen the last two winners.    I have been curious...


----------



## trinaweena

Just went for a run. Yes this morning we had a hurricane, this afternoon i went for a run. I ate a lot of crap the past few days  It was a short run, about 15 minutes, but 15 minutes is better than no minutes! The trail was covered in fallen trees and leaves sometiems right across the trail. It's strange since its only 5 minutes walk from my house and there was literally no damage in my neighborhood at all.  Also I saw a dear as i was walkign and that was very neat.  she just came out of the woods and stood and stared at me without a care in the world.  She must have stayed there for about 3 minutes or so then left, then came back as i was coming back (there was only a small area of the trail that i could actually run on so i just had to keep going back and forth). It was a very cool moment.  I also saw some other people out on the trails as well which made me feel less crazy.

Now im winding down, its officially the end of my vacation. While i dont have school tomorrow (it was cancelled) i do finally go back to work.  I'm hoping this break did me some good, and im ready to go back. Especially since im closing every night. Gee thanks.

And, omg my boyfriend's birthday is thursday. I should really see about thinking what to get him! 

QOTD
Disney World or Disneyland? Disney world! i went to disney land after i had already been to disney world multiple times and was so dissapointed!

 Pink or Blue? pink! pink is my favorite color

 Coffee or Tea? coffee if i need caffiene, tea every other time. im a big tea drinker, and my friends tend to send me stuff right from england 

 Running or Walking?  i feel like im accomplishing more when i run, but i enjoy walking more

 Captain Jack Sparrow or Will Turner? jack sparrow

 Beer or Wine? Beer nowadays. my boyfriends mom somehow got it in her head that i dont like wine (which i do) so she never offers it to me when im over and everyone is having wine

 Broccoli or Spinach? spinach!

 Portion Control or Calorie Counter? Calorie Counter.

 Buzz Lightyear or Woody? Buzz Lightyear.

 American League or National League? (baseball) hate baseball. im a redsox fan because i like their colors. could care less about the game

 Thin crust (pizza) or thick? depends on where its from

we just got a another rain storm and the power flickered but stayed on. i was all set to loose power today and NOTHING. Oh well suppose i should be greatful


----------



## Rose&Mike

satorifound said:


> Are the WIN results on the first page of the thread going to be updated?  I haven't seen the last two winners.    I have been curious...


I will go back and look for them. I don't remember the last set of results coming out--Connie has had a crazy summer/work stuff. But I will double check and see if I can find them. I probably won't get to it until later tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## momofdjc

*QOTD Sunday, August 28th
Here's a fun one. Pick your repsonse:
Disney World or Disneyland?  Disney World
Pink or Blue?  Blue
Coffee or Tea? neither
Running or Walking? walking
Captain Jack Sparrow or Will Turner? Captain Jack
Beer or Wine? Beer
Broccoli or Spinach?  Spinach
Portion Control or Calorie Counter? portion control
Buzz Lightyear or Woody? Woody
American League or National League? (baseball) American League
Thin crust (pizza) or thick?  thin *

Hope everyone on the east coast is ok from Irene.


----------



## Rose&Mike

*QOTD Monday, August 29th

Ok, time for a slightly more serious question. Since you have started on this healthy lifestyle has your attitude towards food changed? How so? Do you view food differently?*

I probably will not be around much tomorrow. I hope everyone has a great day on Monday.

Don't forget to send your HH points to CC and your weight to donac.


----------



## Rose&Mike

satorifound said:


> Are the WIN results on the first page of the thread going to be updated?  I haven't seen the last two winners.    I have been curious...


Ok, I could not find results for the last measurements. I will send Connie a pm and see if she has them available.


----------



## dvccruiser76

bellebookworm9 said:


> I have officially lost 14.6 pounds and 15 inches for this summer



15 inches? That's great 



> I'm glad you are getting somewhere with Dylan's therapies.
> 
> It sounds like you are kind of doing a form of meditation. I think it's a great idea if it helps you to destress. There's a book called 8 Minutes to Meditate (I think that's what it is called) that talks about how you don't need to put a ton of time into meditation to reap huge benefits. I hope your Mom is doing ok.



Thanks, he has his first speech therapy session Tuesday and first EI appt. Friday. I like the idea of having stuff for him to do too.

I also got a deal on Groupon today where for $49 I got 4 sessions and the annual fee to the Little Gym instead of $60 for the classes and $40 for the annual fee, which will be good come tax season when DH watches DS every Saturday. It'll get them out of the house and doing something active together. 

She's doing good, but had to get blood today, b/c her pressure was low so she wasn't very happy about that. They said she'd probably come home Mon or Tues, but I'm guessing Tuesday now. 



dumbo_buddy said:


> omg! just heard the police on bullhorns telling people to LEAVE! this is kind of crazy - feels like a movie or something.



Did you have to leave too? 



cclovesdis said:


> *Sue:* I think you are a wonderful mother who wants the best for Dylan!  I say go ahead and try the developmental specialist and the speech therapist. In CT, many children receiving EI have both. I also wanted to say that I think having sessions at daycare is a great idea.
> 
> And, I love your Disney meditation idea! I may just borrow it!



Thanks  I know it'll all turn out okay. 

Now for my meditation I just need to pick what sounds/music remind me of Disney. The spanish please stand clear of the doors???  So many tunes to pick from. 



Rose&Mike said:


> *QOTD Sunday, August 28th
> Here's a fun one. Pick your repsonse:
> Disney World or Disneyland? WDW
> Pink or Blue? Blue
> Coffee or Tea?Neither, I'm an OJ girl
> Running or Walking?Walking
> Captain Jack Sparrow or Will Turner?Will Turner
> Beer or Wine?Wine
> Broccoli or Spinach?Both those are my 2 favorite veggies
> Portion Control or Calorie Counter?A little of both
> Buzz Lightyear or Woody?Woody
> American League or National League? (baseball)American
> Thin crust (pizza) or thick?**Both*



Great QOTD Rose 



mommyof2Pirates said:


> Some of our areas are really flooded.  the road leading to my nana's is really bad.  The news man was standing in it during his broadcast and it was up to his arm pits.



Wow 



mikamah said:


> Had a very fun vacation in exotic Maine.  *Shawn*



Hi Kathy, Welcome Back 



Hi everyone. We ended up with only a tropical storm here. Our power went out and back on 4 times within 5 hours today, so we gave up and went to my mother's to hang out with my sister and her kids, so Dylan wouldn't be bored. My weight is up for the challenge, but I don't remember where I started. Here's hoping the fall challenge is great for everyone  

Almost time for bed!


----------



## my3princes

Wow, the flooding is horrendous around here.  Several covered bridges have been completely washed away, not to mention entire homes.  Roads are closed everywhere.  Many people will not be able to leave their homes for awhile as the roads are gone.  It's still raining here and raining heavy North of us.  All the water falling North of us feeds into the river and streams that are already over the roads.  Eventually the Rivers south of us will be receiving all this water which means even more flooding.  Insane.  We live on a main road and I should be able to make it to work in the morning.  I only need to cross on bridge and it was fine a couple of hours ago.


----------



## dumbo_buddy

Hi friends! Just a quick check in tonight - I'm exhausted and ready for bed. Irene and my pregnant self have been a bad combo for sleep so I'm hoping to catch some Zzzzzs tonight. The wind is still whipping but no biggie. 

Thanks to everyone for the well wishes!  You're the best!

Night night all!!


----------



## dumbo_buddy

my3princes said:


> Wow, the flooding is horrendous around here.  Several covered bridges have been completely washed away, not to mention entire homes.  Roads are closed everywhere.  Many people will not be able to leave their homes for awhile as the roads are gone.  It's still raining here and raining heavy North of us.  All the water falling North of us feeds into the river and streams that are already over the roads.  Eventually the Rivers south of us will be receiving all this water which means even more flooding.  Insane.  We live on a main road and I should be able to make it to work in the morning.  I only need to cross on bridge and it was fine a couple of hours ago.



Be careful deb. No crossing anything that's questionable!! Ok?? Ok.


----------



## mackeysmom

Ugh  I think I ate half my weight in hurricane provisions. 

My sister, brother-in-law, two nieces, nephew, their 2 cats, dog and lizard were under mandatory evacuation and wound up staying with me.   When I found out they were coming, I ran to the store and got a bunch of cookies and chips.   When they arrived, it turned out my sister had brought a lot of junk food, too.

We had a lot of fun  ate a lot of junk, played a nearly six hour-long Monopoly game, the kids fought over who was going to sleep where,  etc.   

 We grazed on more junk food today (lost power at 8:00am this morning)  got a few pizzas for lunch/dinner and they headed back for home once they got the all clear from one of their neighbors.

The power just came back on around 9:00PM and I polished off the open bag of cookies that my sister left behind.

All is quiet now  my two cats (who are used to a very quiet house) finally came out of hiding from under my bed. 

Luckily, I was able to get my gutters cleaned this past week so my basement didnt flood like it did a few weeks ago when we got some bad rain.

Just PMd my final stats to Donac and Connie96.  While I didnt lose nearly as much weight as I had hoped, I did end the challenge a few pounds lighter and it actually looks like I lost 10 inches. 

I am very motivated for the Fall Challenge.  

Many thanks to all of you who work so hard to keep these challenges going so smoothly.

- Laura


----------



## bellebookworm9

dvccruiser76 said:


> Now for my meditation I just need to pick what sounds/music remind me of Disney. The spanish please stand clear of the doors???  So many tunes to pick from.



I have a whole Disney playlist: the soundtracks for IllumiNations (may listen to that to fall asleep tonight), Spectro, Wishes, Fantasmic, the 4 parks 1 world CD, and other things that I've ripped from youtube.



mackeysmom said:


> Just PMd my final stats to Donac and Connie96.  While I didnt lose nearly as much weight as I had hoped, I did end the challenge a few pounds lighter and it actually looks like I lost 10 inches.



That's great! 

*******************************
As I predicted, boring day today. Finally got iTunes all sorted out I think-it would put the music from the external drive into the library, but wouldn't copy it to the folder onto the computer; I didn't have some box checked but I got that fixed. Went around and met some of our neighbors this evening and they seem nice. Classes start tomorrow and I have work from 9-12, so I'm heading to bed soon.


----------



## satorifound

Rose&Mike said:


> I will go back and look for them. I don't remember the last set of results coming out--Connie has had a crazy summer/work stuff. But I will double check and see if I can find them. I probably won't get to it until later tonight or tomorrow.





Rose&Mike said:


> Ok, I could not find results for the last measurements. I will send Connie a pm and see if she has them available.



Thank you.    I understand if she has been busy, we all get that way.


----------



## buzz5985

Hey everyone!!!  I am home from vacation.  We left Hilton Head Island on thursday at 4:00 pm, and drove straight up Route 95 to Boston.  We weren't due to leave until Saturday.  But after being through Hurricane Charlie when we were at WDW 7 years ago, we weren't taking any chances of having to drive through it.  Or sit in traffic as the coastline of NC, NJ, DE etc. all evacuated.  We had some lawn furniture to bring in, take down a gazebo, etc.  Not too worried about the house - it's stood for 130 years and will probably stand for another 100 years.  Never lost power, a couple of branches down - nothing big, we have had worse.  

It killed me to leave HHI and loose a nights worth of points - but Disney being Disney - put the points back into my account in a holding status.  I called when I got home and the very kind manager on duty banked the points for me.  So I am a very happy camper.  

Looking forward to getting back to my routine.  Let's just say there was a fairly significant weight gain from vacation.  Hope to get it off before the beginning of the next challenge. 

Janis


----------



## donac

Good Monday morning everyone 

It sounds like everyone made out okay.  Please stay safe out there since they said the biggest problem now is flooding.  we don't have any flooding at my house but half of nj is shut due to flooding.  Many major roads are still closed.  Example  GSP is shut from exits 91 to 98.  This is major down here.  This is just one example.  

I have to get out of the house today.  I have been here since Friday.  I did get some sleep last night.  we have two branches hanging from two trees but they will not fall into the house and they are vey high up so I don't know what we are going to do about them. 

Off to get breakfast. 


Don't forget to sent me your weight from Friday so I can finish up stats for this challenge. 


Have a happy and healthy day


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

trinaweena said:


> we just got a another rain storm and the power flickered but stayed on. i was all set to loose power today and NOTHING. Oh well suppose i should be greatful



I know at first I was feeling disappointed that I had so much prepared and we didnt loose power.  But utimately I am thankful!!!!!!



buzz5985 said:


> It killed me to leave HHI and loose a nights worth of points - but Disney being Disney - put the points back into my account in a holding status.  I called when I got home and the very kind manager on duty banked the points for me.  So I am a very happy camper.



Glad you got home safe.  Disney just knows how to keep people happy.  That is great that you got the points back.

**********************************************************

Glad everyone weathered the storm.  Our school district closed today for the first day of school.  So now my anticipation of a day off alone is down the tubes.  I am home with my two boys.  Now I have to find something to keep them busy today since we have been home most of the wkend.  They are starting to go a little stir crazy.  

I really wanted to start south beach today but wasnt prepared for it.  I was hesitant to go buy all kinds of stuff at the store yesterday since it was still very windy.  It would of killed me to loose food that I could have waited to buy.  So I will get to the store today and start seriously tomorrow.


----------



## Rose&Mike

Rose&Mike said:


> *QOTD Monday, August 29th
> 
> Ok, time for a slightly more serious question. Since you have started on this healthy lifestyle has your attitude towards food changed? How so? Do you view food differently?*


Since I started this whole healthy living thing my attitude towards food has changed a lot. I have always had a love/hate thing with food. I loved to bake, I loved to eat, etc. I hated how I felt about myself as I gained more and more weight. I was still carrying a lot of leftover messages from childhood--you'll always be big, etc that seemed to be tied up in food. And I am a huge emotional eater.

But I haven't felt good for a very long time. I have been going to the doctor on and off for years for what I'm sure they thought were hypochondriac issues. In 2009 I stopped eating meat. In 2010 I gave up diet soda and most caffeine. In 2011 I gave up gluten. Every single time I gave something up I heard lots of---I could never do that. I could never not eat xxxxx. But I think your body tells you what it needs if you listen. You just have to listen.

I still love food. But I am finding new, hopefully healthier things to love. I still love my treats (looking forward to my g-f onion rings later this week), but I also love the homemade corn tortillas I made yesterday with homemade bean burgers. 

Mostly I love feeling better--about the way I look and just feeling healthier. So I try really hard to live by this mottos--food is fuel. It gets me through the day and allows me to do the things I want to do. 

*******
Everyone dealing with flooding--be careful today! We see a lot of flooding around here and it's very scary. Don't drive through ANY covered roads. You have no idea what's underneath the water. 

Have a great Monday.


----------



## bellebookworm9

Rose&Mike said:


> *QOTD Monday, August 29th
> 
> Ok, time for a slightly more serious question. Since you have started on this healthy lifestyle has your attitude towards food changed? How so? Do you view food differently?*



I am now much more conscious of what I am eating. Before, I would just grab whatever I wanted when I wanted it, no matter the food, and then possibly eat the whole container while watching a movie/reading a book/playing on the computer. 

Now, I portion everything. I won't take the whole box/bag/carton with me. Especially now at the townhouse, I put everything on a plate or bowl or cup in the kitchen, then bring it to the dining room table or my room and then eat only what is there. I am also, obviously, trying to make healthier choices overall.


----------



## pjlla

MOrning friends!  Not much time to chat, but I just wanted to come on and say HI and let you all know we are well here.  Storm was really mostly a non-event for us, as I predicted.  Fortunately we didn't lose power, although many people in NH did.  Honestly, we don't even have branches in the yard to clean up!  

I'm gonna take a minute now to read back a few pages and check up on all of you here.... then I gotta run. DD has a doctor's appointment this morning and DS is getting his back to school haircut (assuming the salon has power, of course).  

I'll try to chat later.....................P


----------



## Worfiedoodles

Rose&Mike said:


> *QOTD Monday, August 29th
> 
> Ok, time for a slightly more serious question. Since you have started on this healthy lifestyle has your attitude towards food changed? How so? Do you view food differently?*



My attitude about food has changed alot -- what I'm willing to give up, what I just don't want to eat anymore, and what I've found I actually do like. Quick examples -- I'm willing to pretty much give up bread, I'm not that fond of it anyway. I don't want to drink soda anymore, it's not worth the bloat to me. And I do like some fruits and veggies I don't think I would have even tried before. I'm not fond of raw cauliflower, but roast it and all of a sudden it's delicious!

I try hard to view food as fuel rather than a friend. Some days are more successful than others. I find it's better if I'm less than 6 months from a big race, having a reason to focus my eating really helps 

Another thoughtful question. *Rose* you are on a roll! 

One more  to *Rose, Dona, CC, Connie, all our coaches, and all the participants* -- I keep coming back to the BL Challenge because it's a fun and supportive place to be. You guys make it that way. We all deserve a big hand of applause! 

Maria


----------



## pjlla

my3princes said:


> All is well here.  Lots of rain.  We had wind earlier and expect it again later.  We have not lost power   We have no water in our basement.  My parents started getting water in their basement, but their bulkhead drain had somehow become clogged.  A coat hanger and shop vac got it unclogged so they think it will dry out.  Thier pool was over flowing so Dad went out and started back washing it.   That means we've gotten 6 + inches as the water level is kept at least 6 inches below the pool deck.  I should probably go out and check on the camper, but it's raining so hard and the reality is that if it does leak I can't do anything about until it stops raining.



Glad you are doing okay..... sorry about your parents' basement.  

You guys definitely got it worse than we did.  We never lost power or anything.  



donac said:


> Glad to hear that everyone seems to be okay.  My sons are out looking around.
> 
> The only tree problem we had the tree from the guy behind us fell and landed on our fence.  He came over this morning with a chain saw and he, dh and ds's got rid of it.  The tree hit the fence between two posts so when the tree got off of it the fnce went back to where it was supposed to be.
> Have a happy and healthy day



Glad it was mostly a "non-event" for you too!  Nice that the neighbor was prompt about taking care of the tree.



SettinSail said:


> Hi all.  It's a bright beautiful day here.  The day after a hurricane passes always seems to be a beautiful day.  Maybe you guys in the Northeast will see this tomorrow.  In my area I see lots of leaves and branches all over the place but no trees down. I don't hear any chain saws either.  I know there was bad flooding and damage to the East of us.  I've seen some pictures of lots of damage near Richmond, Va on my Fb page too.
> 
> Lindsay, so sorry to hear about your water in the basement.  Hope you guys can get it all cleaned up.
> 
> I made a full grocery run this morning and now I'm back to unpacking boxes. Ugh, very slow going.  DH & DS went out shopping for new clothes for DS.
> 
> I'm going to the Y around 4:00 today.  Enjoy your day and stay safe if you are still getting winds and rain!



No YMCA for me today.... ours is closed (saw that on the news).  NOt sure why... probably lack of power.  

Glad you made it through safely.  And you are right .... it is BEAUTIFUL here today!  Already have a full load on the clothes line and opened up a few windows..... sunny and breezy and high predicted to be about 80 today.... perfect!



mommyof2Pirates said:


> We got the water out of our basement and now we are just drying the floor with our fans and dehumidifier.  We just use the basement for storage and laundry.  We also have our computer desk down there but the computer is up off of the floor so no worries with that.  The floor is concrete and I had picked up the area rugs in preparation so we didnt have anything ruined.
> 
> We just have really bad winds right now, no rain.  I am amazed we havent lost power yet but hopefully we wont.  The trees around us look like they are going to blow over...
> 
> I am preparing Ryans stuff for the first day of 1st grade tomorrow.  He is so excited.  Some of the schools have been closed but I think our district will still open....I dont see why not unless there are schools without power.
> 
> I also have off tomorrow so I am looking forward to time alone.  Now I am going to make a meal plan for the week.  dh and I have decided to give south beach a try.  Never did this before and I am a big carb eater.  I am not found of alot of veggies either.  Not sure how I will do but I am going to give it my all.  Any tips or suggestions?



Sorry about the water int he basement, but at least you were prepared for it.

Let me know if you have any specific questions about SB (since our resident expert, LTS, isn't available right now).  You've GOT to find some veggies you like or you will really be unhappy, especially during the first few weeks!  

I'll try to come back later and give some general suggestions.



tigger813 said:


> Hey Pam! Thanks!
> 
> Mom is having a bad day today. Very depressed and saying she might as well give up. My sister said that it could be the meds that she is on and what she has come off of. It doesn't help my dad to hear her talk like that. She called me before 7 this morning checking in and telling me about her pain then someone called her. I called her back awhile ago once the storm calmed down and that's when she told me that she was done! Her favorite nurse is there so hopefully she can talk to her and cheer her up. She really wants to go home and is confusing my dad and making him see her side of things which is not what is right for her. She can be very manipulative.
> 
> Never lost power though my friend down the street is still without. My neighbor got it back awhile ago. Winds have picked up a little bit again. Rain is gone.
> 
> I think it's time for a shower. I could also use a nice long nap since I was up during the night. Probably just go to bed early.
> 
> TTFN



Sorry about Mom's depression.  I'll be praying for her.

I was DEFINITELY thinking about you last night as the wind was HOWLING through the house.  I finally got up and closed every window down TIGHT.  I couldn't handle hearing it any more!  I've GOT to find a tree company to come remove those close trees before this kind of storm ever happens again.



mikamah said:


> Good afternoon everyone!!  I've missed  you all.  Hope you all had good weighins this weekend for the final weighin!
> 
> We got back from Maine a couple hours ago, and it's raining and windy, but not too bad here, luckily.  Glad to hear everyone seems to be handling the storm ok.  Tough floods out there.  Crazy.
> 
> Had a very fun vacation in exotic Maine.  *Shawn*
> 
> We had a house about 2 trailer lengths from the beach so we could walk up to get drinks and food and stuff.  We did a lot of beaching, boating, saw a minor league baseball game- american league,, a wildlife park, and went to the drive in theater.  The commercials between the 2 movies were just like at Sci-fi.  It was so fun and the kids loved going to that.  I also did a lot of eating and drinking, but also some walking and hiking.  There's a 3 mile round trip up the street and up this huge hill, so my goal was to do it 4 times, and I did.  We hiked a small mountain and went up the quick trail, and the kids were great, so we came down a longer trail which seemed to go up and done and around the mountain, and it took almost an hour and half to come down, and about 30 min up.  So that was another good exercise day.
> 
> I'm still on vacation another week and a half, but am planning to eat better, and since it's just ds and I, I won't be drinking much.  I stepped on the scale and am up 4 pounds for the week, but I'll offically take tomorrow mornings weight and call it done.
> 
> I hope to go back and catch up with everyone later.  Hope all you eastcoasters are doing well.
> 
> Loved this question.
> QOTD Sunday, August 28th
> Here's a fun one. Pick your repsonse:
> Disney World
> Pink
> Coffee
> Walking- want to be more running though.
> Captain Jack Sparrow
> Beer  Wine= another hard one.  Hmmm, more wine today,  beer yesterday. pina coladas thursday, raspberry run and coke friday, beergaritas wednesday.  No wonder the scale is up.
> Broccoli
> Portion Control
> Buzz Lightyear
> American League
> Thin crust
> 
> Thanks Rose for coaching this week, and thank you Lisa for last week.  I'll definitely go back for the qotds at least to be inspired.
> 
> Enjoy your sunday afternoon, and stay safe everyone.



Missed you and I was thinking about you enjoying Maine!  Hope you had a SUPER vacation!  Enjoy the rest of your time off!



Rose&Mike said:


> *QOTD Monday, August 29th
> 
> Ok, time for a slightly more serious question. Since you have started on this healthy lifestyle has your attitude towards food changed? How so? Do you view food differently?*



My food attitude has DEFINITELY changed.... but it has been a slow process.  Don't forget, I've been on this journey continuously now for 3 years and 8 months!  That has given me plenty of time to change my habits and views.   And I'm STILL learning!

I am MUCH MORE concerned about eating for HEALTH now than about eating just to lose weight.  I try hard to think about what kind of FUEL my body might be needing versus what I am just "craving".  I find if I give my body the right kind of fuel, I have less cravings.  

I don't spend Monday thru Friday thinking about what kind of "splurge" I can indulge in over the weekend.... or banking my points to eat crap.  If I have a situation like this past weekend's BBQ and I know that the food will not the best, I bring along what I can, make the best choices available, and get RIGHT BACK to my healthy eating plan at the next meal! 

I guess the BIGGEST change  has been in my thinking that this "diet" has an END point.  I know now it does not.... not if I want to maintain a healthy weight.  That was always my biggest "failure" in past attempt at losing weight.  I was always thinking about what I could eat when I was "done" dieting!!  Seems stupid and obvious now, but that is 20/20 hindsight.  I've found ways to ENJOY healthy eating.  



my3princes said:


> Wow, the flooding is horrendous around here.  Several covered bridges have been completely washed away, not to mention entire homes.  Roads are closed everywhere.  Many people will not be able to leave their homes for awhile as the roads are gone.  It's still raining here and raining heavy North of us.  All the water falling North of us feeds into the river and streams that are already over the roads.  Eventually the Rivers south of us will be receiving all this water which means even more flooding.  Insane.  We live on a main road and I should be able to make it to work in the morning.  I only need to cross on bridge and it was fine a couple of hours ago.



I did see on the news this morning that there was some significant flooding north of us.  Glad you are okay. PLEASE be careful!  



dumbo_buddy said:


> Hi friends! Just a quick check in tonight - I'm exhausted and ready for bed. Irene and my pregnant self have been a bad combo for sleep so I'm hoping to catch some Zzzzzs tonight. The wind is still whipping but no biggie.
> 
> Thanks to everyone for the well wishes!  You're the best!
> 
> Night night all!!



So glad to hear that you are safe and sound.  I was thinking of you and praying for you this weekend!



buzz5985 said:


> Hey everyone!!!  I am home from vacation.  We left Hilton Head Island on thursday at 4:00 pm, and drove straight up Route 95 to Boston.  We weren't due to leave until Saturday.  But after being through Hurricane Charlie when we were at WDW 7 years ago, we weren't taking any chances of having to drive through it.  Or sit in traffic as the coastline of NC, NJ, DE etc. all evacuated.  We had some lawn furniture to bring in, take down a gazebo, etc.  Not too worried about the house - it's stood for 130 years and will probably stand for another 100 years.  Never lost power, a couple of branches down - nothing big, we have had worse.
> 
> It killed me to leave HHI and loose a nights worth of points - but Disney being Disney - put the points back into my account in a holding status.  I called when I got home and the very kind manager on duty banked the points for me.  So I am a very happy camper.
> 
> Looking forward to getting back to my routine.  Let's just say there was a fairly significant weight gain from vacation.  Hope to get it off before the beginning of the next challenge.
> 
> Janis



That was nice of DIsney to do that for you!  THat's why we love 'em!!


****************

Well.... as I mentioned, my YMCA is closed today... I'm guessing due to power outage.

We are just fine!  No power loss, no damage (that I've seen so far).  Hot tub is full of water and little tree and leaf bits (we brought the cover inside).  Pool looks fine from here, but I will take a closer peek this afternoon.

We had a kind of lazy day yesterday.  Lots of brainless TV.  I did get a handful of scrapbook pages finished up!!   We played a few hands of Uno before dinner.  The kids and I started watching Season 3 of Survivor on DVD (I got it for Christmas, but haven't taken the time to watch it yet).  

Okay.... I'm not showered or dressed or anything and I need to leave here in 26 minutes!  Guess I had better get moving along!  Robotics team meeting at our house this afternoon, so after my appointments this morning (and a quick run to the grocery store), I need to get some vacuuming and picking up done around here.  

TTYL..........................P


----------



## trinaweena

So im seeing today as a new starting point. Trying to get back on track as far as everything is concerned, foodwise, excersize, mental health, andemotional health.  Im going to work on smaller more  frequent portions and not binge eating at night. Also i read about how sleep helps your weight loss and ive always had awful sleep problems. This week im going to make a serious effort to get up and go to bed at the same time every night. Im also going to track my calories this week even if i dont like what they say. 

I feel like im getting a cold. This is not the week for that to happen. Back to school and work this week. Good luck to everyone who has to del with the cleanup from irene!


----------



## mikamah

Good morning everyone.  

I did my final weighin, and am up 4.6 for the challenge.  I'm at 215.2.  a bit frustrating for me, but I know what I did and didn't do to see that number.  I will answer todays qotd because my food attitude is definitely my issue.  
This journey has been going on for 6 years.  Up and down definitely, but not ever giving up.  I was 229 then when I went back to ww, and am happy that I have never given up totally and gone back over that number.  But once I got down to 183, so I know I can do that again, but really need to focus on my food intake.  I'm doing ok with exercising regularly.  I am definitely educated about food and calories/fat and know what I should eat, but as many of you have heard me say, many times, I keep buying it, and that needs to change.  I walked with my sil and brother last week on our vacation, and we talked a lot about getting away from processed foods, and eating more natural.  Reading what Rose and Pamela have written is such an inspiration to me.  I know that I can do this.  I have done it before, but fall back on the emotional eating and snacking.  I guess my attitude has not changed all that much, all the time, and that is what I need to do.  This is a fresh start again, I have 10 days off, I'm going to pull out my ww books, and am not going to buy the trigger foods that I go looking for when I am bored or sad.  I'm going to set a good example for ds, and follow his good example too.  He loves fruit, and if it's here, he'll chose that over other junk.  My kitchen is relatively empty so after we come back from the cape we'll shop, and stock up on healthy foods.  

Thank you so much for all of the support you all have given me over the years here.  I know it's so easy to say, just don't buy the junk, and I should be able to control myself, but it's not always that easy.  So thank you for listening especially when I sound like a broken record.  You guys are the best. 

*Sue and CC*-How were your vacations?  I know we overlapped some. Hope they were wonderful.  I haven't read that far back on the thread yet. 

 Glad everyone seems to have tolerated the storms ok.  That flooding is so frightening, deb.  Be careful.   We just have some small branches around, nothing major. 

Well, I'm being yelled at.  We're off to Canobie Lake park.  Have a fabulous day.


----------



## pjlla

mikamah said:


> Good morning everyone.
> 
> I did my final weighin, and am up 4.6 for the challenge.  I'm at 215.2.  a bit frustrating for me, but I know what I did and didn't do to see that number.  I will answer todays qotd because my food attitude is definitely my issue.
> This journey has been going on for 6 years.  Up and down definitely, but not ever giving up.  I was 229 then when I went back to ww, and am happy that I have never given up totally and gone back over that number.  But once I got down to 183, so I know I can do that again, but really need to focus on my food intake.  I'm doing ok with exercising regularly.  I am definitely educated about food and calories/fat and know what I should eat, but as many of you have heard me say, many times, I keep buying it, and that needs to change.  I walked with my sil and brother last week on our vacation, and we talked a lot about getting away from processed foods, and eating more natural.  Reading what Rose and Pamela have written is such an inspiration to me.  I know that I can do this.  I have done it before, but fall back on the emotional eating and snacking.  I guess my attitude has not changed all that much, all the time, and that is what I need to do.  This is a fresh start again, I have 10 days off, I'm going to pull out my ww books, and am not going to buy the trigger foods that I go looking for when I am bored or sad.  I'm going to set a good example for ds, and follow his good example too.  He loves fruit, and if it's here, he'll chose that over other junk.  My kitchen is relatively empty so after we come back from the cape we'll shop, and stock up on healthy foods.
> 
> Thank you so much for all of the support you all have given me over the years here.  I know it's so easy to say, just don't buy the junk, and I should be able to control myself, but it's not always that easy.  So thank you for listening especially when I sound like a broken record.  You guys are the best.
> 
> *Sue and CC*-How were your vacations?  I know we overlapped some. Hope they were wonderful.  I haven't read that far back on the thread yet.
> 
> Glad everyone seems to have tolerated the storms ok.  That flooding is so frightening, deb.  Be careful.   We just have some small branches around, nothing major.
> 
> Well, I'm being yelled at.  We're off to Canobie Lake park.  Have a fabulous day.



First of all..... 

Second.... hope your day at Canobie was good!  We didn't make it there this year.

Glad you weathered the storm well.

**************

Afternoon friends! 

"Aunt Flo" is in the house (for an unscheduled visit  )and is NOT being nice!  Cramps like I haven't had since teen years!  YUCK!   And, of course, I want to eat everything that isn't nailed down!!  NOW I know why I was so OCD on Saturday!  

It has been a beautiful day though!  I have my second load of laundry drying on the line.  We did some quick clean up before the robotics kids arrived (vacuuming, downstairs bathroom, and general picking up).  DS got his back-to-school haircut today.... not as short as I thought he was going, but at least I can see his eyes!  He's been rocking the "hippie" hair for a few years now, but I think he is finally getting tired of it.  

Had a terrific spinach salad with some leftover grilled chicken for lunch, but in my current "state", it just wasn't enough to keep the munchies at bay.  The robotics kids are having goodies for snacktime now, so I thought it best to remove myself from the temptations!  I had a handful of salty peanuts.... hopefully that will be enough for now.

Hoping for one more relaxing summer evening tonight.  Tomorrow night will be a "SCHOOL NIGHT"  and DS has soccer practice, so this is it for relaxing for this summer!

TTYL.......................................P


----------



## Disneywedding2010

Well to make a really long story short we're moving *NEXT WEEK! *

The movers will be here the 8th to pack us up, load the truck on the 9th, and we're hitting the road on the 11th. Alan has the crazy idea in his head that we're going to load up all the animals (2 cats & 1 dog) each in their seperate carriers and take them to FL. OYE! This is going to be a LONG trip . 

The moving truck will be there the 14th to unload everything. Alan will be getting back on a plane on the 17th to fly back to Dallas. He's going to load up the convertible on the flatbed and make the drive back. 

Why'd we change plans from mid Oct to now? Well, I've been majorly stressed out this last week and a lot of it having nothing to do with the move. I've got my mom and best friend pulling me in different directions right now and I got fed up. Best friend has a new boyfriend (met him online and has only known him a month and they are already "exclusive"). She's all gung ho on "I want your approval and yada yada yada." I point blank told her I didn't care and she's going to date whoever whether I like him or not. 

Well we met this guy on Saturday and let's just say I got a vibe from him that he's a homosexual. Now, I have no problem with this. One of my best friends from high school is homosexual and he hid it for years until after high school. She has yet to call me and ask me what I think but I can already tell you that's going to be an interesting conversation. 

Then you add the stress of my mother expecting me to do anything and everything to her house even though she knows I'm leaving soon. I finally just snapped the other night after I asked best friend if she wanted to go to a ball game with us. She of course said yes and then asked if her new boyfriend to come along (I was expecting that). However what I wasn't expecting was she asked me to pay for HIS Rangers ticket! Yeah, that's not going to happen. I'm not paying for something for a complete stranger. 

So, I've decided for my sanity and my health to get out of here ASAP. I've been so stressed out I'm physically getting ill to my stomach, not sleeping, and just exhausted. I do not need a hospital visit due to the stress. Everyone is pretty much in shock that I'm leaving this soon but I have to do what I have to do for me. I quit living life for other people 3.5 years ago.


----------



## tigger813

Hi all,

Been a long day! I was supposed to walk at the track tonight and ended up talking with the other parents the whole time. Izzie moaned and groaned the whole time we were there which made it even longer.

Slept pretty well last night despite the howling wind. It stopped at some point. 

Got my oil change and inspection for my car this morning and then the kids and I picked up the branches and twigs in our yard. Good thing we did as the town came and picked everything up and shredded it! I cleaned the living room and watched a DVD I need to return to the library tomorrow. 

We had burgers for supper and then we headed out to soccer practice.

Picked up some milk on the way home. We will be watching Eureka in a few minutes. I've got to work tomorrow afternoon after taking Ash for a tour of the middle school in the morning. Wish I had somewhere they could be while I'm at work. 

Well, I need a snack and some more water. 

TTFN


----------



## Rose&Mike

mikamah said:


> I know it's so easy to say, just don't buy the junk, and I should be able to control myself, but it's not always that easy.  So thank you for listening especially when I sound like a broken record.  You guys are the best.


Kathy-- One day at a time, one meal at a time, one bite at a time. I totally agree it's not always that easy to just not buy the junk. Or eat the junk, or have it around period. If it's in my house I eat it. I still can't have it here--specifically potato chips, cookies, and cake. I'm lucky in that Mike still goes to the grocery store a lot of times--some of that now is my frustration with having to walk through the entire store for my few things knowing I can't eat most of the food even if I wanted to (the whole gluten thing). Anyhow, I get what you are saying--it really is hard. I was the biggest emotional eater ever. The key for me was to find something to replace that and for me that was exercise. It's not a quick thing, but eventually the benefits I got from exercise outweighed my need to overeat. It made it easier to say no to the junk. But it wasn't fast. You can do it Kathy, I know you can.

*****
I have really enjoyed reading everyone's replies to the QOTD. I wasn't sure how that would go over, so I appreciate all the thoughtful responses.

I don't have a lot of time tonight. I worked today, did a mile and a half on the elliptical and a 50 minute strength class. We just finished dinner and now I have to do some laundry to get ready for our trip on Thursday.

Everyone have a great Monday night!


----------



## Rose&Mike

*QOTD Tuesday, August 30
If you could have the "ear" of anyone you want at Disney who would it be and what would you tell them?*


----------



## cclovesdis

Hi Kathy! My trip to WDW was good. Going with my family is very different from going with only my sister. She and I maximize our time. We still had a great time and I am so glad we got to share our family's love of Disney with my BIL. 

We lost power around 8 AM on Sunday morning and got it back around 6 AM this morning. My sister and BIL didn't lose power and since they live closer to my work, I spent Sunday night at their place. Worked perfectly! My parents used to camp a lot so we have pleny of no power solutions. I read a few magazines and did some mind puzzles. That kept me busy enough. I took a much-needed nap as well. One of our neighbors has a gas stove and was able to use it and sent over some WW soup. We had soup and salad for lunch and it was great! While I couldn't spend days without power, it was nice to see that we can survive for a few hours. It gives you (or at least me) an appreciation of things.

I can't remember the last on plan day I had.  I will be spending some time making a plan for the next challenge (HH Hint ) and I am determined to follow it. 

Have a great week everyone!

 to all those who need one!


----------



## my3princes

We are okay.  There is such widespread damage though.  We are counting out blessings for building where we are.  The dam is about 1/2 mile from our house.  They normally keep the "lake" at about 30 feet.  It was at 124 feet when we checked it out a couple of hours ago.  It can still hold a lot more water and it is expected that the rivers will crest within the next day or so so we'll be fine.  Our town seems to be fine too.  The town that we work in was not so lucky.  We lost the Quechee covered bridge, Simon Pearce has substancial damage and the realty/dentist office is practically gone.  There are you tube videos for anyone interested (Quechee Covered Bridge).  The new bridge that was built less than 2 years ago that we cross to get to camp is severely damaged and the road is too.  We can't get to camp to assess damage, but it is on a steep hill and was okay yesterday afternoon so we're not too worried.  The bridge that we cross between our house and my parents (about 5 miles from us) has a crack in it and is closed too.  This morning all bridges in town were closed, but as the water levels dropped a bit and the conditions of the bridges were checked they were able to open some.  Across the river in NH the shopping plazas were under water.  I've seen pictures of the JcPenney store with water over 3 feet up the door.  Kohl's had at least 5 feet of water and mud running through it.  We drove through tonight and Sears had Stanley Steamer working on their store as did Kmart.  Walmart had a sign "Closed until further notice".  Chris thanked me for having the kids ready for school ahead of time as who knows where we would shop now.  

We were planning to do a white water rafting trip in Lake George NY this weekend, but route 4 is closed which is the only road between here and there.  No idea when it will reopen so we'll need to investigate tomorrow.  The campground we are booked at is underwater so they are trying to move us to another campground at the same rate.  The white water rafting company has no phone, but left a message on my cellphone that the river isn't really swollen there   The campground just up the road is underwater, but the river's aren't swollen?  Not sure if I feel safe at this point.  I need to actually talk to them tomorrow.

The kids are starting school tomorrow as scheduled.  Hopefully everyone can get there as I know many people are stranded in their homes as roads are washed out in both directions.  Lots of coworkers couldn't make it in the morning. 

One of the women that work for my mother lost their house and car.  I've heard of many other people that have lost their homes as well and many don't have flood insurance.


----------



## JacksLilWench

Rose&Mike said:


> *QOTD Monday, August 29th
> 
> Ok, time for a slightly more serious question. Since you have started on this healthy lifestyle has your attitude towards food changed? How so? Do you view food differently?*



It's soooo different now!  Like a lot of PP's have said, I view food as fuel for my body, not just something that will taste good for now and darn the consequences.  I think a part of that is being in an OR now for my job.  I see what happens to people who eat like that, and I don't want to end up on that table!  But in the process, I've found some really tasty foods that are good for me too!  I made the comment on a WISH journal about food being fuel, and jokingly said "You wouldn't fill up a racecar with anything but premium, right?  So why would I fill myself up with junk?"  But there is a point there!



Rose&Mike said:


> *QOTD Tuesday, August 30
> If you could have the "ear" of anyone you want at Disney who would it be and what would you tell them?*



I would tell whoever is in charge of the Cinderella Dream Suite to give me the keys anytime I came to visit!


----------



## dvccruiser76

my3princes said:


> Wow, the flooding is horrendous around here.  Several covered bridges have been completely washed away, not to mention entire homes.  Roads are closed everywhere.  Many people will not be able to leave their homes for awhile as the roads are gone.  It's still raining here and raining heavy North of us.  All the water falling North of us feeds into the river and streams that are already over the roads.  Eventually the Rivers south of us will be receiving all this water which means even more flooding.  Insane.  We live on a main road and I should be able to make it to work in the morning.  I only need to cross on bridge and it was fine a couple of hours ago.



Wow, I did see that VT got hit really bad with the storm. Some of the pictures were crazy. 



bellebookworm9 said:


> I have a whole Disney playlist: the soundtracks for IllumiNations (may listen to that to fall asleep tonight), Spectro, Wishes, Fantasmic, the 4 parks 1 world CD, and other things that I've ripped from youtube.



THANK YOU! I was trying to remember ones I like and I always love the music from Spectromagic. I'll have to check out itunes again. I was looking for some but didn't see the 4 parks cd. Wonder if they have it. I have a couple that I'll look through. DS loves it when I play the Tiki Birds song 



buzz5985 said:


> It killed me to leave HHI and loose a nights worth of points - but Disney being Disney - put the points back into my account in a holding status.  I called when I got home and the very kind manager on duty banked the points for me.  So I am a very happy camper.



Wow, that's great that they did that with your points. I love to hear good DVC stories like that. 



Rose&Mike said:


> I was still carrying a lot of leftover messages from childhood--you'll always be big, etc that seemed to be tied up in food.



I would never have guessed that looking at your picture. You look awesome 



Worfiedoodles said:


> One more  to *Rose, Dona, CC, Connie, all our coaches, and all the participants* -- I keep coming back to the BL Challenge because it's a fun and supportive place to be. You guys make it that way. We all deserve a big hand of applause!



Yes, thank you all so very much 



mikamah said:


> Good morning everyone.
> 
> I did my final weighin, and am up 4.6 for the challenge.  I'm at 215.2.  a bit frustrating for me, but I know what I did and didn't do to see that number.  I will answer todays qotd because my food attitude is definitely my issue.
> This journey has been going on for 6 years.  Up and down definitely, but not ever giving up.  I was 229 then when I went back to ww, and am happy that I have never given up totally and gone back over that number.  But once I got down to 183, so I know I can do that again, but really need to focus on my food intake.  I'm doing ok with exercising regularly.  I am definitely educated about food and calories/fat and know what I should eat, but as many of you have heard me say, many times, I keep buying it, and that needs to change.  I walked with my sil and brother last week on our vacation, and we talked a lot about getting away from processed foods, and eating more natural.  Reading what Rose and Pamela have written is such an inspiration to me.  I know that I can do this.  I have done it before, but fall back on the emotional eating and snacking.  I guess my attitude has not changed all that much, all the time, and that is what I need to do.  This is a fresh start again, I have 10 days off, I'm going to pull out my ww books, and am not going to buy the trigger foods that I go looking for when I am bored or sad.  I'm going to set a good example for ds, and follow his good example too.  He loves fruit, and if it's here, he'll chose that over other junk.  My kitchen is relatively empty so after we come back from the cape we'll shop, and stock up on healthy foods.
> 
> Thank you so much for all of the support you all have given me over the years here.  I know it's so easy to say, just don't buy the junk, and I should be able to control myself, but it's not always that easy.  So thank you for listening especially when I sound like a broken record.  You guys are the best.
> 
> *Sue and CC*-How were your vacations?  I know we overlapped some. Hope they were wonderful.  I haven't read that far back on the thread yet.
> 
> Glad everyone seems to have tolerated the storms ok.  That flooding is so frightening, deb.  Be careful.   We just have some small branches around, nothing major.
> 
> Well, I'm being yelled at.  We're off to Canobie Lake park.  Have a fabulous day.



Hi Kathy, vacation was a little boring, but it certainly wasn't work, so I'll take it 

We need to walk, so you have any Friday's off?



Disneywedding2010 said:


> Well to make a really long story short we're moving *NEXT WEEK! *
> 
> So, I've decided for my sanity and my health to get out of here ASAP. I've been so stressed out I'm physically getting ill to my stomach, not sleeping, and just exhausted. I do not need a hospital visit due to the stress. Everyone is pretty much in shock that I'm leaving this soon but I have to do what I have to do for me. I quit living life for other people 3.5 years ago.



Wow, that's super fast. Best of luck with the move and you take care of you first


----------



## bellebookworm9

Disneywedding2010 said:


> Well to make a really long story short we're moving *NEXT WEEK! *



Wow! That's great! Sorry about your mom and best friend. Been there, done that with the best friend going gung ho over the boyfriend. Never fun.



Rose&Mike said:


> One day at a time, one meal at a time, one bite at a time. I totally agree it's not always that easy to just not buy the junk. Or eat the junk, or have it around period. If it's in my house I eat it.



I'm the same way. When I went on the first two shopping trips, I was fine. Bought almost all healthy stuff. Then when I went to WalMart with my housemate and other friend, there was nothing that I needed so I ended up buying a 21 pack of those soft frosted sugar cookies. And today after class I became that girl who sat in front of the TV watching Law and Order while eating cookies. Never mind that I've never before watched that show in my life.  (Also, apparently people who watch TV during that time need dates, because there were a lot of ads for match.com and eharmony.) However, I'm thinking I can also blame that on PMS, but I'm back on plan tomorrow. Might just throw the cookies out.



my3princes said:


> We are okay.  There is such widespread damage though.



We were flipping channels earlier and saw a brief video on the news of "Irene in Vermont". It looked like Niagara Falls!  



dvccruiser76 said:


> THANK YOU! I was trying to remember ones I like and I always love the music from Spectromagic. I'll have to check out itunes again. I was looking for some but didn't see the 4 parks cd. Wonder if they have it. I have a couple that I'll look through. DS loves it when I play the Tiki Birds song



iTunes never seems to have actual parks music, only movie soundtracks. If there's any music you want, PM me your e-mail and I'll send it to you.

*****************************
As I said above, today was on plan until around 4:30. But I'm starting over tomorrow. I can't remember if I said this before, but one of my housemates is borderline diabetic, so she is also watching what she eats, and we are going to be gym buddies a few times a week-I think we're going Wednesday morning.

First day of class was pretty chill. I got a lot of my pile of paperwork diminished at work, so that was good. For my psych class (tomorrow), I've been checking & checking the book list-nothing. So I was really hoping we wouldn't have one. But today the professor sent the syllabus and sure enough, it has a required textbook.  And last night one of my friends was telling me about his horrible experience with this professor, so I'm not looking forward to this. But I can't drop it because a)I have nothing to put in its place and b)I won't be a full time student. So wish me luck!


----------



## mikamah

pjlla said:


> First of all.....
> 
> Second.... hope your day at Canobie was good!  We didn't make it there this year.


Thanks pamela.  It was really fun.  We got there at 12:30 and stayed til closing at 10.  Ds wanted to do the corkscrew and the new Untamed, but never got up the nerve.  But went on that horrible skateboard thing about 5 times.  Alone.  I'd puke.  ugh.  
Sorry about the tom.  It definitely changes as we get older.  I know I won't be sad when menopause hits for real. 



Rose&Mike said:


> Kathy-- One day at a time, one meal at a time, one bite at a time. I totally agree it's not always that easy to just not buy the junk. Or eat the junk, or have it around period. If it's in my house I eat it. I still can't have it here--specifically potato chips, cookies, and cake. I'm lucky in that Mike still goes to the grocery store a lot of times--some of that now is my frustration with having to walk through the entire store for my few things knowing I can't eat most of the food even if I wanted to (the whole gluten thing). Anyhow, I get what you are saying--it really is hard. I was the biggest emotional eater ever. The key for me was to find something to replace that and for me that was exercise. It's not a quick thing, but eventually the benefits I got from exercise outweighed my need to overeat. It made it easier to say no to the junk. But it wasn't fast. You can do it Kathy, I know you can.


Thank you rose.  You always know just what to say.  I did really well yesterday at the park considering all the options available, and plan to be healthy at the cape as well.  Have a fabulous trip this weekend!!



cclovesdis said:


> Hi Kathy! My trip to WDW was good. Going with my family is very different from going with only my sister. She and I maximize our time. We still had a great time and I am so glad we got to share our family's love of Disney with my BIL.


Glad you had a fun trip.  I hear ya on the on plan days.  We can do it!! One day at a time. 



dvccruiser76 said:


> Hi Kathy, vacation was a little boring, but it certainly wasn't work, so I'll take it
> 
> We need to walk, so you have any Friday's off?


Kinda like the rainy day is disney is better than any day at work.  Glad it was ok.  I don't have any fridays' off, but when I get out at 2 I'll let you know and we could walk before I pick up michael.  Or we could walk to pick him up.  
I thought of your disney meditation yesterday on the carousel at canobie lake.  I said to michael just close your eyes and pretend we're in disney, and they were playing the heigh ho song, so it was actually easy to do.  Til I opened my eyes and we couldn't go to dumbo or philharmagic.  Thinking of disney is a great way to relax.  I look at our disney pictures a lot when I'm feeling blue. 

Hello to everyone else.  I'm off to the cape.  We're going to take the ferry to Martha's vineyard and bike over there today, and we're staying in falmouth so tomorrow we'll bike the paths around falmouth.  A friend told us of a great restaurant called the Nimrod where there's a cannon hole where a cannon was shot from a ship during the war of 1812, so we're going to go there one night.  

Have a great rest of the week everyone!!


----------



## tigger813

Kathy- We did Canobie last Wednesday! Untamed was neat though my head got jingled around a bit. Did the Corkscrew and ended up at the first aid station to get ice as I bruised my elbow pretty good on the first loop. I think I hit it on Izzie's handle! Still a little sore! While we were in line someone behind us passed out on the ramp. She got driven to first aid! Dehydrated I think.

Got up and did a solo walk through town. It was quite chilly! Just had my shake and about to make some tea to warm up! Got kind of a busy day today. We take a tour of the middle school and then I'm taking the kids to get lunch and then dropping them off at Brian's office while I work. They can play thier DSis and watch movies and read. After I work we have to run to the dance studio to measure Ash for a leotard. Can't find any her size!

I've really got to get my act together in terms of meals. Been just throwing things together lately. We may have paninis tonight as we have some sandwich meat to finish up. 

Gotta make a trip to WalMart tomorrow for the rest of our school supplies.

Time for that tea!

TTFN


----------



## trinaweena

I'm feeling blah today. not like depressed blah, just tired.  my friend came over last night to use my shower and eat since she has no power and i ended up letting her stay over. my bed is big enough for two people but im tired now. I should really go for a run today but im hoesntly not feeling it.  I have an article to write for one of the websites i work for thats 2 days over due.

Tomorrow I finally start school, was supposed to start monday but the school had no power.  I have school from 930 to 11 and then work at 1 till 9. I should probably plan some sort of meal but my eyes are literally closing. I think i will finish my article, fold some laundry and then take a shower.   I also have to go out at some point today and get a birthday present for my boyfriend but i still dont know what im getting him.


----------



## dumbo_buddy

guys, i'm sorry, i've really been slacking on this thread lately. shame on me! 

*trina - *sorry you're feeling blah today. i think we all have those days. i have them alot lately! just....blah. good luck with the first day of school! what are you studying? where is school? my parents are in fairfield county and will be out of power probably for a week or so. 

*deb - *your pictures from facebook of the flooding in your area is nuts. i hope they can clean everything up quickly and life goes back to normal!! 

*gretchen - *nice work getting a gym buddy! the one thing to remember though is that if your friend bails that you should still go to the gym! i had a gym buddy a few years ago and she kept canceling. and you know what i did? i stayed home. duh. dumb. but having two people watching what they are eating in the house is sure to help! my dh is the ant-dieter and it's so hard to stay away from his junk.

*sue - *how's dylan doing? any speech updates? i didn't get a chance to comment back when you posted but i hope you guys get everything you need for dylan's speech. i'm going to ask about speech at thomas's next appt. i can tell he's trying though so that's a good sign...right? RIGHT??? lol.

*pamela - *ah, good ole aunt flo. she really is a witch, isn't she?? i'm a total salt person too so i feel your pain. it's the worst when you're watching your weight because that salt just makes your weight go up up up! but nice work on the spinach salad. at least you got some nutrition in you!! feel better with the cramps. my first tri was SO crampy i felt like a teenager again too. and i couldn't take advil!

*****

i've been really bad at keeping up with posting the last few days - sorry again! we have a huge labor day celebration weekend here in our neighborhood that i'm really looking forward to and then the following weekend we leave for disney!  

had a great OB appt today and everything's looking great. almost 28 weeks already! doc gave me the name of someone to help with the sciatica and told me to take it easy as much as possible and rest alot. so....i'm gonna lay on the couch for a while now


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

buzz5985 said:


> When DS was 3, he had what I thought was a reaction to peanut butter.  Benadryl took care of the problem (red rash around his mouth, swollen lips) and we avoided peanut butter.  Pediatrician felt we should wait for the allergy tests until it was time for school.  So around age of 6 we had him tested - his was actually allergic to sesame seeds - and I remembered I had put the peanut butter on scali bread.  So are there sesame seeds on the buns??
> 
> Just a thought.
> 
> Janis



Nope, no sesame seeds on the buns. I think it may have just been the salt, but I'm not sure. 

*QOTD Tuesday, August 30
If you could have the "ear" of anyone you want at Disney who would it be and what would you tell them?*

Eisner or who ever is in charge right now. And I would say gets your heads out of the sand and stop trying to make a quick buck and get the parks back to the way Walt wanted them. They are for families, not the Disney Dynasty. The fact that the bathrooms are a mess, Cast members are over worked and under appreciated, and there is no unique disney merchandise really sets me off. 

Oh and I would talk to those at the Disney YES program. Hello??? People other than 5-9th graders read Kingdom Keepers and we would like to do the Kingdom Keepers scavenger hunt. Don't limit it to the YES program.


----------



## Disneywedding2010

dvccruiser76 said:


> Wow, that's super fast. Best of luck with the move and you take care of you first




Yeah, its super fast but I know I'll be much happier once I get out of here.


----------



## Disneywedding2010

*Hey everyone!*

I've made a few phone calls today and am taking a break from cleaning out our pantry. They told us they will take our non pershables. Whatever we don't eat out of the freezers these next few days I'm going to just give to friends or worse case scenario throw stuff away. 

Alan just ran to Wal-Mart with his buddy. The buddy is going to help him do some painting. Alan is also going to call the water company down in FL and get that squared away. I'm taking my first break of the day. Then I'm going to start packing up more little stuff. 

Movers will be here the 8th to pack us up. The 9th they are loading the truck. We are leaving on the 11th and hoping to be there the 12th. This is going to be interesting: traveling with 2 cats and a dog. 

Alan had U-Haul put a hitch on my Juke and we're going to pull a small u-haul trailer. I have a lot of stuff that is irreplacable if it comes up missing (i.e. Josh's flag off his coffin). So I'm spending the extra money to have a piece of mind during this move. 

I had to call DVC and change our 2 nights in Oct to 2 nights in Sept. I had wanted to see if we could stay at Villas of Wilderness Lodge because we haven't been there yet. When she told me they had availability I was excited! . Our first two nights in FL we'll be on Disney property!!  

We'll get to FL the 12th, the movers will be there the 14th, then Alan is flying back to Dallas on the 17th to get my convertible & our flatbed wrecker. Then our Disney trip is the 21st!!! I'm going to do a little unpacking while he's gone. Then we may just wait and finish up after our Disney trip. Just depends on how fast we can get things unpacked and organized the way we want them.


----------



## donac

Last Call on Weights 

I will be doing the stats late tonight or early tomorrow morning.


----------



## my3princes

This is a picutre of US route 4.  This is pretty much the only route across central VT into NY.  Major truck route as well as scenic route.  It is closed indefinitely do to the heavy damage.  this photo is only a tiny bit of the destruction.  This was a 3 lane road.  That house has no access to any road at all.


----------



## Rose&Mike

*Deb*--I hope all the folks in Vermont effected by the flooding are getting the help they need. Flooding is so very scary. 

I never answered the QOTD
If I could bend the ear at someone at Disney for 5 minutes, I would pick someone in charge of food services. I would thank them for working hard to make disney dining accessible to folks with allergies. Then, I would tell them they still have a little ways to go in training staff on how to handle these issues. I have encountered some fabulous cast members who would do anything to make sure that someone with a food issue got what they needed and I have encountered cast members who rolled their eyes and laughed at me when I asked a question. And that's hurtful. I would also remind them that folks arrive at Disney at all hours, and late night tends to be a particularly difficult time to find something to eat if you have food allergies.

*****
I apologize for being the absent coach this week. It's been a little crazy at my house. I'm going to post one more question of the day for Wednesday and then Shawn is going to take over for me on Thursday. I hope everyone has a fabulous and safe and healthy holiday weekend.

I also wanted to take a minute to thank you all for allowing me to host the last two challenges. It has truly been my pleasure. This is a very kind, special group of "Losers." Thank you all for all the support you have given me.


----------



## Rose&Mike

*QOTD, Wednesday, August 31st
Ok, one more tough question. We all make excuses--excuses for why we don't eat right, why we don't exercise, etc. One thing I have had to learn is the difference between an actual reason for not doing something (ex: skipping a run because of an injury) and making an excuse to avoid doing something.

Having said all that, what common excuses do you use to avoid getting healthy? Can you think of a positive way to deal with it so that next time you want to skip a workout or eat poorly you are better prepared?*


----------



## bellebookworm9

Rose&Mike said:


> *QOTD Tuesday, August 30
> If you could have the "ear" of anyone you want at Disney who would it be and what would you tell them?*



Well, I don't know who I would talk to, but I know what I would tell them! 
1)I've never used the dining plan, but I might be more apt to if they put the gratuities back in and gave the choice of appetizer or dessert, and the appetizer option on the basic dining plan.
2)I'm really not crazy about the Fantasyland expansion.  Don't get me wrong, I'm very happy that Beauty and the Beast is going to be better represented, but overall I'm not sure that it's going to be so great. But then again, I really only like change on my own terms. 



dumbo_buddy said:


> *gretchen - *nice work getting a gym buddy! the one thing to remember though is that if your friend bails that you should still go to the gym! i had a gym buddy a few years ago and she kept canceling. and you know what i did? i stayed home. duh. dumb. but having two people watching what they are eating in the house is sure to help! my dh is the ant-dieter and it's so hard to stay away from his junk.



Haha I'll keep that in mind! The personal trainer and Zumba hours aren't up yet, so for tomorrow I'm thinking 30 minutes on the elliptical and then maybe some nautilus weights work. Emily is on a hard core watching what she eats plan. She's got all this special food, and has a big salad at least once a day. I'm not that dedicated!



BernardandMissBianca said:


> Cast members are over worked and under appreciated, and there is no unique disney merchandise really sets me off.
> 
> Oh and I would talk to those at the Disney YES program. Hello??? People other than 5-9th graders read Kingdom Keepers and we would like to do the Kingdom Keepers scavenger hunt. Don't limit it to the YES program.



I agree with all of this. I'm really sad that I can't do the kingdom keepers scavenger hunt.


----------



## SettinSail

Hello everyone!   Quick check-in!   Sounds like we all mostly made out OK with the hurricane.  If you are still doing clean-up, for you!

Deb, I saw Vermont on the Nat'l news and thought of you immed!  Well, I don't know anyone else who lives there   Stay safe!   That is some crazy flooding!

Kathy, welcome back from vacation.....wait, you are gone again !?!  I missed somewhere that you planned back to back vacations!?!  Have fun.
And, yes Maine still sounds exotic to me

Sue, I love groupons.  I have bought too many and need to use some of them

DisWed, good luck with the move  I am still unpacking boxes and just do it an hour after work every day.  I just about have the kitchen settled and that is probably the biggest task.  Next I will do my bedroom/bathroom.  But Friday we get our second shipment-the stuff we put in storage for 2 years.  Other than my piano, my four poster bed frame, china hutch and sideboard, I'm not sure what's in there!  Oh and all my fine china and crystal.  

Tracey,  Hope your Mom is in a better frame of mind now.

Linda,  for getting your points back back!  Sorry you had to cut your vacation short.

Nancy,  for a good OB visit.  Hope your sciatica does not cause too much pain.                                               

Rose/Pam/Kathy:  I found all of your posts about your attitude towards eating very motivating!  I finally am able to stop and think now before I eat but I'm still not quite there yet as many times I am still not able to resist the temptation.  I think about it later trying to show myself it was not worth it.
It's like there's two of me!   I second what Pam said, I finally understand this is not a diet that will be over one day.  It's a new way of life.  I don't deprive myself but I do try to eat better and exercise most every day and do the best I can

Rose, have an awesome vacation and birthday!  I'll try to fill your shoes starting Thursday!


----------



## my3princes

Good Morning.  It looks like another dry day here.  Hopefully the rivers drop a bit before the thuder storms start tomorrow.  The kids had a good first day of school yesterday, but lots of homework for all of us last night.  And so it begins.  I'm grateful that they were able to start on time.  Many schools are delayed by at least a week which means they've already burned through their snow days and will now have to figure out when to make up days.  Not a good way to start the year.  Some schools are still flooded or have extensive damage.


----------



## jaelless

Rose&Mike said:


> *QOTD, Wednesday, August 31st
> Ok, one more tough question. We all make excuses--excuses for why we don't eat right, why we don't exercise, etc. One thing I have had to learn is the difference between an actual reason for not doing something (ex: skipping a run because of an injury) and making an excuse to avoid doing something.
> 
> Having said all that, what common excuses do you use to avoid getting healthy? Can you think of a positive way to deal with it so that next time you want to skip a workout or eat poorly you are better prepared?*



my common excuse it "what's the point?" meaning will my life really change if I get to my goal. I have sabatoged myself for fear of that, nothing changing. So my positive way I am trying to think is instead of what if it doesn't to what if it does? It is hard a lot of the time, but it is the right thing to do. I also look at my kids, particularly my toddler princess. I want her growing up with a happy and healthy mom. I am literally all she has, so I need to stick around for a long time.

Sorry but I have to share cause I am so excited. This morning I stepped on scale and I am just one lb shy of having lost 10% of me since this Spring.  That is why I am so looking forward to Fall Challenge. This helps keep me motivated.


----------



## dumbo_buddy

Rose&Mike said:


> *QOTD, Wednesday, August 31st
> Ok, one more tough question. We all make excuses--excuses for why we don't eat right, why we don't exercise, etc. One thing I have had to learn is the difference between an actual reason for not doing something (ex: skipping a run because of an injury) and making an excuse to avoid doing something.
> 
> Having said all that, what common excuses do you use to avoid getting healthy? Can you think of a positive way to deal with it so that next time you want to skip a workout or eat poorly you are better prepared?*



gosh, rose, what excuse DON'T i use sometimes??? ugh. i feel like i'm always making excuses in my head for every single bad thing i eat. exercise-wise, i've been alot better about not making an excuse. i think signing up for the princess half marathon really helped me stay focused. i really couldn't afford to miss too many runs to i really worked hard at banging them out. but then i'd use running as an excuse to eat. "oh, i ran 6 miles today of COURSE i can have this brownie...and extra beer...and cheeseburger..." 

i'm interested in reading what POSITIVE ways people have to deal with making better choices and not making excuses. what worked for me when i finally did get the weight off wasn't so positive. when i wanted a brownie i'd often say to myself, "put that brownie down fatty!" and usually it worked. 

oh and i've totally been using the pregnancy as an excuse to eat everything in sight. which, you know, isn't that bad but i will have to stop it once the baby comes. after thomas was born i still ate everything i could get my hands on and used bf'ing as an excuse.

like i said, excuses everywhere!!



SettinSail said:


> I finally am able to stop and think now before I eat but I'm still not quite there yet as many times I am still not able to resist the temptation.  I think about it later trying to show myself it was not worth it.
> It's like there's two of me!   I second what Pam said, I finally understand this is not a diet that will be over one day.  It's a new way of life.  I don't deprive myself but I do try to eat better and exercise most every day and do the best I can



stopping and thinking before you eat. now THAT is good advice. sometimes i've already eaten something bad and then realize, whoops, shouldn't have done that! i have found that planning out meals for the day and telling myself i must stick to them is also helpful. i've been slacking on that lately.

moving out of the diet mindset and into the healthy way of life mindset is very difficult. i go back and forth all the time. 



my3princes said:


> Good Morning.  It looks like another dry day here.  Hopefully the rivers drop a bit before the thuder storms start tomorrow.  The kids had a good first day of school yesterday, but lots of homework for all of us last night.  And so it begins.  I'm grateful that they were able to start on time.  Many schools are delayed by at least a week which means they've already burned through their snow days and will now have to figure out when to make up days.  Not a good way to start the year.  Some schools are still flooded or have extensive damage.



glad the kids were able to start school. i'm surprised since so many areas aren't starting school because of the storm. for such a "non-event" as many people are saying, irene sure did a number on so many people's lives. parts of jersey were evacuating yesterday!!

*rose -  *have a very happy birthday and great trip to WDW this weekend!!
**
morning all! anyone else being eaten alive by mosquitoes? all the rain we've had is making them come out in droves! my poor son has two huge ones on his face that look like volcanoes. 

we have guests coming for the weekend so today begins the clean-and-purge-so-much-so-your-friends-think-you-keep-a-clean-house-all-the-time clean-up. should be fun.  i have so much junk laying around that i need to just get rid of. i'm tired just thinking about it. 

have a great day everyone!!


----------



## bellebookworm9

Rose&Mike said:


> *
> Ok, one more tough question. We all make excuses--excuses for why we don't eat right, why we don't exercise, etc. One thing I have had to learn is the difference between an actual reason for not doing something (ex: skipping a run because of an injury) and making an excuse to avoid doing something.
> 
> Having said all that, what common excuses do you use to avoid getting healthy? Can you think of a positive way to deal with it so that next time you want to skip a workout or eat poorly you are better prepared?*



For a long time, my excuse for eating badly was, "I don't care" or "But I really want it!". And my excuse for not exercising was that I am uncoordinated. Well, it seems the exercise problem is fixed, I just have to make the time to go do it, starting today. The treadmill/elliptical/stairmaster/nautilus machines/bikes/etc don't require much, and even my uncoordinated self can manage Zumba.

The eating, I'm still working on. Before I saw this question, I sat down and planned out my meals for today, including snacks. That definitely helps with healthier eating. Another tactic I am going to try is to not eat anything before I check the pointsplus value, and then to ask myself if it is really worth it. Sure, it might taste great now, but how will I feel later?




jaelless said:


> Sorry but I have to share cause I am so excited. This morning I stepped on scale and I am just one lb shy of having lost 10% of me since this Spring.  That is why I am so looking forward to Fall Challenge. This helps keep me motivated.



That's great! 

*****************************
Good morning! I am sitting here slowly eating my bananas & cream oatmeal and drinking my glass of skim milk, relaxing before the day really begins. I used the spark people workout generator to come up with a plan for the nautilus machines after the elliptical. After the gym, I'll come back and shower, eat lunch, head to class, have a quick snack after class, go to work, come home and have dinner. After dinner I'll get some reading done for class, then have an evening snack.


----------



## pjlla

Disneywedding2010 said:


> Well to make a really long story short we're moving *NEXT WEEK! *
> 
> The movers will be here the 8th to pack us up, load the truck on the 9th, and we're hitting the road on the 11th. Alan has the crazy idea in his head that we're going to load up all the animals (2 cats & 1 dog) each in their seperate carriers and take them to FL. OYE! This is going to be a LONG trip .
> 
> The moving truck will be there the 14th to unload everything. Alan will be getting back on a plane on the 17th to fly back to Dallas. He's going to load up the convertible on the flatbed and make the drive back.
> 
> Why'd we change plans from mid Oct to now? Well, I've been majorly stressed out this last week and a lot of it having nothing to do with the move. I've got my mom and best friend pulling me in different directions right now and I got fed up. Best friend has a new boyfriend (met him online and has only known him a month and they are already "exclusive"). She's all gung ho on "I want your approval and yada yada yada." I point blank told her I didn't care and she's going to date whoever whether I like him or not.
> 
> Well we met this guy on Saturday and let's just say I got a vibe from him that he's a homosexual. Now, I have no problem with this. One of my best friends from high school is homosexual and he hid it for years until after high school. She has yet to call me and ask me what I think but I can already tell you that's going to be an interesting conversation.
> 
> Then you add the stress of my mother expecting me to do anything and everything to her house even though she knows I'm leaving soon. I finally just snapped the other night after I asked best friend if she wanted to go to a ball game with us. She of course said yes and then asked if her new boyfriend to come along (I was expecting that). However what I wasn't expecting was she asked me to pay for HIS Rangers ticket! Yeah, that's not going to happen. I'm not paying for something for a complete stranger.
> 
> So, I've decided for my sanity and my health to get out of here ASAP. I've been so stressed out I'm physically getting ill to my stomach, not sleeping, and just exhausted. I do not need a hospital visit due to the stress. Everyone is pretty much in shock that I'm leaving this soon but I have to do what I have to do for me. I quit living life for other people 3.5 years ago.




Oh my gosh.... so much stuff going on... so much stress.  PLEASE take a few hours to take care of yourself during all of this!  

Is there anyone else besides Alan to help you out with all of this last minute stuff??  




Rose&Mike said:


> *QOTD Tuesday, August 30
> If you could have the "ear" of anyone you want at Disney who would it be and what would you tell them?*



Oh my.... without taking a lot of time to think about this, my gut response is to repeat what someone else said (sort of).... bring back the MAGIC!  I miss the days of SUPER CLEAN parks, lots of CM and characters around (this business of having to practically make an APPOINTMENT to meet a character  is kind of ). I miss the "old days" of just "stumbling" over characters here and there around the parks. 

That said, I would PRAISE them for some of the newer rides.... EE is fabulous, as is Soarin'.

I think that they should occasionally (maybe during low season) bring back old "favorites" like certain parades, etc.  If your first visit to Epcot was during that (terribly in MHO) "Tapestry of Dreams" time, maybe you would like the opportunity to see it again.  

I was SUPER SAD that SpectroMagic wasn't playing when I was there this past May with DD, but that said, I'm sure there were folks who were THRILLED that the Main Street Electrical parade has made a return visit!  

I agree also with what Buffy said about the UNIQUE park merchandise.  It is depressing to buy something special and then find it at the local mall the next week.  I literally could NOT find something special to buy for myself this past May (unless I was willing to spend several hundred $$).  

Okay..... enough whining about Disney!



my3princes said:


> We are okay.  There is such widespread damage though.  We are counting out blessings for building where we are.  The dam is about 1/2 mile from our house.  They normally keep the "lake" at about 30 feet.  It was at 124 feet when we checked it out a couple of hours ago.  It can still hold a lot more water and it is expected that the rivers will crest within the next day or so so we'll be fine.  Our town seems to be fine too.  The town that we work in was not so lucky.  We lost the Quechee covered bridge, Simon Pearce has substancial damage and the realty/dentist office is practically gone.  There are you tube videos for anyone interested (Quechee Covered Bridge).  The new bridge that was built less than 2 years ago that we cross to get to camp is severely damaged and the road is too.  We can't get to camp to assess damage, but it is on a steep hill and was okay yesterday afternoon so we're not too worried.  The bridge that we cross between our house and my parents (about 5 miles from us) has a crack in it and is closed too.  This morning all bridges in town were closed, but as the water levels dropped a bit and the conditions of the bridges were checked they were able to open some.  Across the river in NH the shopping plazas were under water.  I've seen pictures of the JcPenney store with water over 3 feet up the door.  Kohl's had at least 5 feet of water and mud running through it.  We drove through tonight and Sears had Stanley Steamer working on their store as did Kmart.  Walmart had a sign "Closed until further notice".  Chris thanked me for having the kids ready for school ahead of time as who knows where we would shop now.
> 
> We were planning to do a white water rafting trip in Lake George NY this weekend, but route 4 is closed which is the only road between here and there.  No idea when it will reopen so we'll need to investigate tomorrow.  The campground we are booked at is underwater so they are trying to move us to another campground at the same rate.  The white water rafting company has no phone, but left a message on my cellphone that the river isn't really swollen there   The campground just up the road is underwater, but the river's aren't swollen?  Not sure if I feel safe at this point.  I need to actually talk to them tomorrow.
> 
> The kids are starting school tomorrow as scheduled.  Hopefully everyone can get there as I know many people are stranded in their homes as roads are washed out in both directions.  Lots of coworkers couldn't make it in the morning.
> 
> One of the women that work for my mother lost their house and car.  I've heard of many other people that have lost their homes as well and many don't have flood insurance.



Holy Toledo!  I did see VT on the news this morning.  Glad that your kids were able to start school on time.  

I saw that aerial photo of Route 4 you posted.....  CRAZY! I wonder how that effected Maria's trip to Canada this weekend???  

You will definitely have to find some new ways to get around for probably the next year while everything gets repaired.  We've had that situation around here twice since we've lived here.  We've had "record" floods twice (I think it was 2007 and 2008... can't remember).   Just glad you are SAFE!!



bellebookworm9 said:


> I'm the same way. When I went on the first two shopping trips, I was fine. Bought almost all healthy stuff. Then when I went to WalMart with my housemate and other friend, there was nothing that I needed so I ended up buying a 21 pack of those soft frosted sugar cookies. And today after class I became that girl who sat in front of the TV watching Law and Order while eating cookies. Never mind that I've never before watched that show in my life.  (Also, apparently people who watch TV during that time need dates, because there were a lot of ads for match.com and eharmony.) However, I'm thinking I can also blame that on PMS, but I'm back on plan tomorrow. Might just throw the cookies out.
> 
> 
> THROW THEM OUT!! You'll feel better and be proud of yourself.
> 
> 
> iTunes never seems to have actual parks music, only movie soundtracks. If there's any music you want, PM me your e-mail and I'll send it to you.
> 
> Do you have any of the Main Street music?  I had DD find the portion of Main Street music I like on you-tube and she was able to load it on her phone as a ringtone... but I'd love to have a brief recording of it on the computer.
> 
> *****************************
> As I said above, today was on plan until around 4:30. But I'm starting over tomorrow. I can't remember if I said this before, but one of my housemates is borderline diabetic, so she is also watching what she eats, and we are going to be gym buddies a few times a week-I think we're going Wednesday morning.
> 
> First day of class was pretty chill. I got a lot of my pile of paperwork diminished at work, so that was good. For my psych class (tomorrow), I've been checking & checking the book list-nothing. So I was really hoping we wouldn't have one. But today the professor sent the syllabus and sure enough, it has a required textbook.  And last night one of my friends was telling me about his horrible experience with this professor, so I'm not looking forward to this. But I can't drop it because a)I have nothing to put in its place and b)I won't be a full time student. So wish me luck!



Will you have time to order the book online somewhere, or do you need it immediately?  

Nice that you will have a gym buddy!  Just the past few weeks that DD and I have been "gym buddies" has been really helpful!



mikamah said:


> Thanks pamela.  It was really fun.  We got there at 12:30 and stayed til closing at 10.  Ds wanted to do the corkscrew and the new Untamed, but never got up the nerve.  But went on that horrible skateboard thing about 5 times.  Alone.  I'd puke.  ugh.
> Sorry about the tom.  It definitely changes as we get older.  I know I won't be sad when menopause hits for real.
> 
> I wish I had a chance to get my kids there this summer to try Untamed.  I could probably have talked myself into riding it eventually.
> 
> Hello to everyone else.  I'm off to the cape.  We're going to take the ferry to Martha's vineyard and bike over there today, and we're staying in falmouth so tomorrow we'll bike the paths around falmouth.  A friend told us of a great restaurant called the Nimrod where there's a cannon hole where a cannon was shot from a ship during the war of 1812, so we're going to go there one night.
> 
> Have a great rest of the week everyone!!



Enjoy the rest of vacation!!




dumbo_buddy said:


> guys, i'm sorry, i've really been slacking on this thread lately. shame on me!
> 
> Blame it on Irene!!
> 
> *pamela - *ah, good ole aunt flo. she really is a witch, isn't she?? i'm a total salt person too so i feel your pain. it's the worst when you're watching your weight because that salt just makes your weight go up up up! but nice work on the spinach salad. at least you got some nutrition in you!! feel better with the cramps. my first tri was SO crampy i felt like a teenager again too. and i couldn't take advil!
> 
> Maybe that is why my hand has been in the peanut jar lately??
> 
> *****
> 
> i've been really bad at keeping up with posting the last few days - sorry again! we have a huge labor day celebration weekend here in our neighborhood that i'm really looking forward to and then the following weekend we leave for disney!
> 
> had a great OB appt today and everything's looking great. almost 28 weeks already! doc gave me the name of someone to help with the sciatica and told me to take it easy as much as possible and rest alot. so....i'm gonna lay on the couch for a while now



So glad things are good with the "bun in the oven".  I have always suffered with a bit of sciatica off and on, so I understand how it feels.  Does heat or massage help??  I find if my weight fluctuates (up or down) rapidly, the sciatica really kicks in.  I'm sure that the pregnancy weight isn't helping.



Disneywedding2010 said:


> *Hey everyone!*
> 
> I've made a few phone calls today and am taking a break from cleaning out our pantry. They told us they will take our non pershables. Whatever we don't eat out of the freezers these next few days I'm going to just give to friends or worse case scenario throw stuff away.
> 
> Alan just ran to Wal-Mart with his buddy. The buddy is going to help him do some painting. Alan is also going to call the water company down in FL and get that squared away. I'm taking my first break of the day. Then I'm going to start packing up more little stuff.
> 
> Movers will be here the 8th to pack us up. The 9th they are loading the truck. We are leaving on the 11th and hoping to be there the 12th. This is going to be interesting: traveling with 2 cats and a dog.
> 
> Alan had U-Haul put a hitch on my Juke and we're going to pull a small u-haul trailer. I have a lot of stuff that is irreplacable if it comes up missing (i.e. Josh's flag off his coffin). So I'm spending the extra money to have a piece of mind during this move.
> 
> I had to call DVC and change our 2 nights in Oct to 2 nights in Sept. I had wanted to see if we could stay at Villas of Wilderness Lodge because we haven't been there yet. When she told me they had availability I was excited! . Our first two nights in FL we'll be on Disney property!!
> 
> We'll get to FL the 12th, the movers will be there the 14th, then Alan is flying back to Dallas on the 17th to get my convertible & our flatbed wrecker. Then our Disney trip is the 21st!!! I'm going to do a little unpacking while he's gone. Then we may just wait and finish up after our Disney trip. Just depends on how fast we can get things unpacked and organized the way we want them.



Craziness!  



Rose&Mike said:


> *QOTD, Wednesday, August 31st
> Ok, one more tough question. We all make excuses--excuses for why we don't eat right, why we don't exercise, etc. One thing I have had to learn is the difference between an actual reason for not doing something (ex: skipping a run because of an injury) and making an excuse to avoid doing something.
> 
> Having said all that, what common excuses do you use to avoid getting healthy? Can you think of a positive way to deal with it so that next time you want to skip a workout or eat poorly you are better prepared?*



I don't usually "plan" to miss a workout.... but the day gets away from me. I am MUCH better off it I either do it first thing in the morning, or it is on my SCHEDULE for the end of the day (usually when I am at the Y with DD).   

As for eating poorly.... again, it usually comes down to a lack of PLANNING.  For example, this past weekend..... I knew I would eat some junk at the BBQ and that was okay with that.... but I should have PLANNED to bring a veggie burger and skip the HUGE, calorie-filled, beef patty that I ended up eating.  It should have been ONE or the OTHER (dessert OR burger), not both.... but I failed to PLAN properly.  Honestly, I did give some thought to bringing a veggie burger, but in the end I kind of forgot about it....my bad.  

I need to PREPARE and PLAN better for situations like that. 



my3princes said:


> Good Morning.  It looks like another dry day here.  Hopefully the rivers drop a bit before the thuder storms start tomorrow.  The kids had a good first day of school yesterday, but lots of homework for all of us last night.  And so it begins.  I'm grateful that they were able to start on time.  Many schools are delayed by at least a week which means they've already burned through their snow days and will now have to figure out when to make up days.  Not a good way to start the year.  Some schools are still flooded or have extensive damage.



I see on the news that there are a few northern NH schools closed as well.  Glad it didn't effect us like that.  



dumbo_buddy said:


> morning all! anyone else being eaten alive by mosquitoes? all the rain we've had is making them come out in droves! my poor son has two huge ones on his face that look like volcanoes.
> 
> we have guests coming for the weekend so today begins the *clean-and-purge-so-much-so-your-friends-think-you-keep-a-clean-house-all-the-time clean-up.* should be fun.  i have so much junk laying around that i need to just get rid of. i'm tired just thinking about it.
> 
> have a great day everyone!!



I used to do that (bolded part), but honestly.... I think I've finally given up!  I used to make myself INSANE when I had company..... literally cleaning for days and days.... emptying drawers and closets, etc.  Now.... a quick dusting, run the vacuume around, clean the bathrooms, wash the floors, and call it good! Don't wear yourself out on this!

******************

Good Wednesday morning friends!  DS was off to his "last first-day" of middle school this morning!  Next year he starts HS!  How did I get so old??

DD starts tomorrow (cause she an upper classman ).  She and I are off to enjoy our last day of summer together.  Dropping off a CARLOAD at the Goodwill, maybe poking around a bit, some lunch together and then home at the end of the day to get DS off the bus.

I told DD I'd be ready to go at 9 am and it is now 9:04 and I'm not even dressed yet!  TTYL....................P


----------



## bellebookworm9

pjlla said:


> Will you have time to order the book online somewhere, or do you need it immediately?
> 
> Nice that you will have a gym buddy!  Just the past few weeks that DD and I have been "gym buddies" has been really helpful!



Well, I didn't throw the cookies out, but I did finish them. And was still somehow down a bit this morning.  

For Main Street music I have the "All Aboard!" from the train station, the "Welcome Medley" and a recording of "Walkin Right Down the Middle of Main Street USA" from the singalong video Disneyland Fun.

The professor did not seem too crazy, and I have ordered the book online via rental. I guess she posted it on the website of the bookstore in town, but not the official school site. And when I mentioned that she assured me that the town bookstore said they had plenty of copies, but when I went to check, they were sold out.


----------



## Disneywedding2010

Sorry guys...

I just realized after pjilla quoted me I repeated myself about the same dang topic .

I'm pleading lack of brain cells/sleep.. Yeah that's it.. I'm losing my mind!!! 

--------------------

Headed to the gym in about half an hour and then finishing up a few things I need to do. We were trying to figure out what to do with our lab while we are at Disney for 9 days. Once we get there we're going to make up the garage for her so she can stay in there. I'm going to crack the garage, put a fan in there to get the air circulating, lay down a u-haul blanket for her, and let her chill in there. Why you might ask? Because I can't put her outside because they are in the process of building our pool. I can't put here in the house because well a) she doesn't like being inside and b) the cats. 

So, then this left the issue of okay, she's fine in the garage for a few days but what happens when we're at Disney for over a week? Well, let's just say Lizzy is getting a Disney vacation too!!  I'm calling the Disney boarding place today and seeing if they have room for her. The other awesome part is they will even let you board animals even if your just a local living in town. You don't have to be staying at Disney to use their services. This makes me happy considering they don't have Petsmart Pet Hotels in my area down there and that's usually where we took her.


----------



## trinaweena

I had my first day of class today, Natural Disasters, and I think I'm going to like this class. It does depress me though because I wish I could be a normal student and just be at school all day and not be at school for an hour and half and work at 8 hours. I know its necessary, and I'm the one that screwed up my life but still, it's sad.  Hopefully next semester when I transfer school I can go full time!

Eating wise, I'm on day two of tracking all my calories and ive been trying to make healthy choices.  It's just crazy how fast it all adds up.  Yesterday I ate a whole cucumber. I don't know if that's good or bad! I heard cucumbers are mostly water anyways.  I need to do better on my water intake as well.

I will go running tonight after work...I WILL I WILL I WILL!


----------



## JacksLilWench

Rose&Mike said:


> *QOTD, Wednesday, August 31st
> Ok, one more tough question. We all make excuses--excuses for why we don't eat right, why we don't exercise, etc. One thing I have had to learn is the difference between an actual reason for not doing something (ex: skipping a run because of an injury) and making an excuse to avoid doing something.
> 
> Having said all that, what common excuses do you use to avoid getting healthy? Can you think of a positive way to deal with it so that next time you want to skip a workout or eat poorly you are better prepared?*



"I woke up too early, I need a nap first, I'm too tired, I don't wanna cook, I walked yesterday, my legs are too tired for Pilates, my stomach is sore so I can't do my ab video..." Need I go on?    I have a tendency to look at the big picture, and it can be really discouraging to do that- looking at where I am now and where I want to be is quite a distance!  But I've been trying to tell myself and keep in the back of my mind the quote "A journey of a thousand miles begins with one step."  So yeah, I have a long way to go, but I'll never get there if I keep eating fried chicken and hushpuppies!

************
Side note and just a smidge off-topic- I get to be a coach in the next BLC!  I'm so excited!   I think that will definitely give me the edge I need to get that much closer to my goal.  AND!!!  Only 18 more days until I check in at CBR for my trip!!!


----------



## Rose&Mike

jaelless said:


> my common excuse it "what's the point?" meaning will my life really change if I get to my goal. I have sabatoged myself for fear of that, nothing changing. So my positive way I am trying to think is instead of what if it doesn't to what if it does? It is hard a lot of the time, but it is the right thing to do. I also look at my kids, particularly my toddler princess. I want her growing up with a happy and healthy mom. I am literally all she has, so I need to stick around for a long time.
> 
> Sorry but I have to share cause I am so excited. This morning I stepped on scale and I am just one lb shy of having lost 10% of me since this Spring.  That is why I am so looking forward to Fall Challenge. This helps keep me motivated.


Congrats on the almost 10percent! That's fabulous! Here's what I have found after being on maintain for a year. First when I got to my goal it was almost a letdown. Don't get me wrong, I was absolutely THRILLED and very proud of myself. But here's the thing. Confetti doesn't fly through the air, a marching band doesn't start playing, and there aren't a million balloons. I don't know what I thought it would be like to be at maintain, but I found that while I was feeling great, I was still carrying a lot of the same mental baggage. So the past year has been spent dealing with the baggage. It's all a process. I am a different person than I was in January of 2010 when I started over on this healthy lifestyle stuff again. But I'm the same person, too, if that makes sense. I am so much happier thin and fit. But I definitely had some issues I had to deal with. Keep telling yourself you are worth it, cause you are! Being healthy and being able to keep up with your kids is awesome. One of the best things about being thin--I can ride in the same Dumbo car with my 20 yo son. I am the tiny one in the family now. Sure I have tons of aches and pains from the running and weight lifting, but the difference is I EARNED those aches and pains. As opposed to the aches and pains when I was heavy and eating poorly, which I earned as well too, but all they did was drag me down and make me feel crappy about myself. Ok, I have gone on long enough. In my opinion, it is so worth the work.



JacksLilWench said:


> "I woke up too early, I need a nap first, I'm too tired, I don't wanna cook, I walked yesterday, my legs are too tired for Pilates, my stomach is sore so I can't do my ab video..." Need I go on?    I have a tendency to look at the big picture, and it can be really discouraging to do that- looking at where I am now and where I want to be is quite a distance!  But I've been trying to tell myself and keep in the back of my mind the quote "A journey of a thousand miles begins with one step."  So yeah, I have a long way to go, but I'll never get there if I keep eating fried chicken and hushpuppies!
> 
> ************
> Side note and just a smidge off-topic- I get to be a coach in the next BLC!  I'm so excited!   I think that will definitely give me the edge I need to get that much closer to my goal.  AND!!!  Only 18 more days until I check in at CBR for my trip!!!


Looking at the big picture can be overwhelming and I think why so many people get frustrated and quit. I think one of the best things you can do is set short term goals and then celebrate those goals. And I'm so glad you are excited about coaching!

*****
To answer the QOTD, I was the queen of excuses. Now I am down to just one really--I don't want to. And I am usually able to talk myself out of that one. It's such a two year old response. So let's say I don't want to do a planned workout, I either make myself go 5 minutes (and then usually finish) or I reschedule on an off day. If it's food and I really really don't want to skip the chips at lunch, then I try to figure out how I can make up for it later in the day. I am not perfect, and I still mess up a lot. But I just do the best that I can. Really I have no excuses to be healthy.  I am an empty nester, only work half time and we have the means. So I do beat myself up on occasion to motivate myself, BUT I also try really hard to celebrate my victories. 

So for my last post before our trip, as I get ready to celebrate one year of maintaining here are my victories:
1. I lost and kept off 48 pounds. (Started in Jan 10; went to maintain Sept 11 at 147. This morning 140.6)
2. Since last September I have run 2 10ks, a couple of 5ks, and 4 half marathons.
3. I have successfully navigated the gluten free stuff and did not use it as an excuse to throw in the towel. And believe me I really wanted to!
4. I dealt with a pretty nasty running injury this spring and again, did not give up. And again, I REALLY wanted to! I still do sometimes.

Thank you all for supporting me. 

Thank you again to Dona, CC, Connie and Lisa for helping me to keep the challenge running. And thank you to all of our wonderful coaches. Have a safe and happy holiday weekend!


----------



## my3princes

Another stressful day.  We had a camping trip booked in Lake George NY for Labor Day weekend and the following weekend.  We were leaving the camper at the campground for the days between.  The tropical storm obviously threw a monkey wrench in that plan.  We also bought a white water rafting trip through travelzoo for Saturday.  The campground called a couple of days ago and said that the campground is flooded so we can't stay there, but they would accommodate us at the sister campground 20 miles away if we wanted.  Since there are no roads open to get there we simply can't go unless we head south into Mass, crossover into NY and up from there, assuming that NY roads aren't damaged.  Or we could head North to Burlington and take the ferry across and head down.  Either way we would turn a 2 1/2 hour trip into a 6 plus hour trip.  Not a viable option.  So the campground was happy to give us a refund.  The white water rafting company is not being so nice.  I called yesterday and plead my case (apparently they live in a hole and have no idea of the damage in VT)  today she calls back and says that they can move us from Saturday to Monday   I plead my case again and she would "talk to the owner and get back to me".  No call so I called again at 3 PM today and the owner will not do a refund (I am fine with that as long as we can rebook for next spring or summer), but wants to work something out.  Of course he is never available to talk to me so I have no idea what work something out means.  I guess I'll be calling daily until he finally talks to me.  If he will do nothing then I guess I've paid him $300 and he will get the worst advertising ever.  Geesh, it was an act of God that we have no control over.


This has not been a diet friendly week.  I totally stress ate today.  If it was edible I ate it.


----------



## pjlla

trinaweena said:


> I had my first day of class today, Natural Disasters, and I think I'm going to like this class. It does depress me though because I wish I could be a normal student and just be at school all day and not be at school for an hour and half and work at 8 hours. I know its necessary, and I'm the one that screwed up my life but still, it's sad.  Hopefully next semester when I transfer school I can go full time!
> 
> Eating wise, I'm on day two of tracking all my calories and ive been trying to make healthy choices.  It's just crazy how fast it all adds up.  Yesterday I ate a whole cucumber. I don't know if that's good or bad! I heard cucumbers are mostly water anyways.  I need to do better on my water intake as well.
> 
> I will go running tonight after work...I WILL I WILL I WILL!



DId you????   And cucumbers, other than causing some burping, are just fine!  I eat a TON of veggies... whole cukes, whole red bell peppers, pounds and pounds of spring mix and baby spinach and romaine, lots of broccoli, cauliflower, baby carrots.... you name it!  I count it ALL for ZERO on my WW program and I don't think it has ever caused me any trouble.  

Good job tracking for two days!  It will get easier.  



JacksLilWench said:


> Side note and just a smidge off-topic- I get to be a coach in the next BLC!  I'm so excited!   I think that will definitely give me the edge I need to get that much closer to my goal.  AND!!!  Only 18 more days until I check in at CBR for my trip!!!



I'm glad you're excited to coach.  It can be a lot of fun!



Rose&Mike said:


> Congrats on the almost 10percent! That's fabulous! Here's what I have found after being on maintain for a year. First when I got to my goal it was almost a letdown. Don't get me wrong, I was absolutely THRILLED and very proud of myself. But here's the thing. Confetti doesn't fly through the air, a marching band doesn't start playing, and there aren't a million balloons. I don't know what I thought it would be like to be at maintain, but I found that while I was feeling great, I was still carrying a lot of the same mental baggage. So the past year has been spent dealing with the baggage. It's all a process. I am a different person than I was in January of 2010 when I started over on this healthy lifestyle stuff again. But I'm the same person, too, if that makes sense. I am so much happier thin and fit. But I definitely had some issues I had to deal with. Keep telling yourself you are worth it, cause you are! Being healthy and being able to keep up with your kids is awesome. One of the best things about being thin--I can ride in the same Dumbo car with my 20 yo son. I am the tiny one in the family now. Sure I have tons of aches and pains from the running and weight lifting, but the difference is I EARNED those aches and pains. As opposed to the aches and pains when I was heavy and eating poorly, which I earned as well too, but all they did was drag me down and make me feel crappy about myself. Ok, I have gone on long enough. In my opinion, it is so worth the work.
> 
> 
> Looking at the big picture can be overwhelming and I think why so many people get frustrated and quit. I think one of the best things you can do is set short term goals and then celebrate those goals. And I'm so glad you are excited about coaching!
> 
> *****
> To answer the QOTD, I was the queen of excuses. Now I am down to just one really--I don't want to. And I am usually able to talk myself out of that one. It's such a two year old response. So let's say I don't want to do a planned workout, I either make myself go 5 minutes (and then usually finish) or I reschedule on an off day. If it's food and I really really don't want to skip the chips at lunch, then I try to figure out how I can make up for it later in the day. I am not perfect, and I still mess up a lot. But I just do the best that I can. Really I have no excuses to be healthy.  I am an empty nester, only work half time and we have the means. So I do beat myself up on occasion to motivate myself, BUT I also try really hard to celebrate my victories.
> 
> So for my last post before our trip, as I get ready to celebrate one year of maintaining here are my victories:
> 1. I lost and kept off 48 pounds. (Started in Jan 10; went to maintain Sept 11 at 147. This morning 140.6)
> 2. Since last September I have run 2 10ks, a couple of 5ks, and 4 half marathons.
> 3. I have successfully navigated the gluten free stuff and did not use it as an excuse to throw in the towel. And believe me I really wanted to!
> 4. I dealt with a pretty nasty running injury this spring and again, did not give up. And again, I REALLY wanted to! I still do sometimes.
> 
> Thank you all for supporting me.
> 
> Thank you again to Dona, CC, Connie and Lisa for helping me to keep the challenge running. And thank you to all of our wonderful coaches. Have a safe and happy holiday weekend!



I LOVE, LOVE, LOVE your list!  I hope you printed that list in large font and posted it on your fridge or on your bathroom mirror.  You need to remind yourself of these great accomplishments every time you are feeling discouraged.  BTW, I sent you a package today. It should be waiting for you when you get back..... hope you enjoy it. 




my3princes said:


> Another stressful day.  We had a camping trip booked in Lake George NY for Labor Day weekend and the following weekend.  We were leaving the camper at the campground for the days between.  The tropical storm obviously threw a monkey wrench in that plan.  We also bought a white water rafting trip through travelzoo for Saturday.  The campground called a couple of days ago and said that the campground is flooded so we can't stay there, but they would accommodate us at the sister campground 20 miles away if we wanted.  Since there are no roads open to get there we simply can't go unless we head south into Mass, crossover into NY and up from there, assuming that NY roads aren't damaged.  Or we could head North to Burlington and take the ferry across and head down.  Either way we would turn a 2 1/2 hour trip into a 6 plus hour trip.  Not a viable option.  So the campground was happy to give us a refund.  The white water rafting company is not being so nice.  I called yesterday and plead my case (apparently they live in a hole and have no idea of the damage in VT)  today she calls back and says that they can move us from Saturday to Monday   I plead my case again and she would "talk to the owner and get back to me".  No call so I called again at 3 PM today and the owner will not do a refund (I am fine with that as long as we can rebook for next spring or summer), but wants to work something out.  Of course he is never available to talk to me so I have no idea what work something out means.  I guess I'll be calling daily until he finally talks to me.  If he will do nothing then I guess I've paid him $300 and he will get the worst advertising ever.  Geesh, it was an act of God that we have no control over.
> 
> 
> This has not been a diet friendly week.  I totally stress ate today.  If it was edible I ate it.



What a HUGE PITA!   Sorry it has been such a stressful week.  Wish I could do something to help.  So on top of being disappointed to have to miss the rafting trip, and the horrible stress of all of this flooding, etc, now you have to put up with a jerk!  Life stinks sometimes.  

***************

Evening friends!  Had a nice day with DD.  Dropped off a HUGE load at the Goodwill (DH is getting smaller and DS is getting bigger.... makes for lots of outgrown clothes!).  

Had a nice lunch at Ruby Tuesday's.... garden bar and mini-turkey sliders (minus the rolls and subbed broccoli for the fries).  

DS had a good first day of school.  He met a new boy and was a "good kid" and invited the new boy to sit at his table at lunch.  I love it when I hear about my kids being GOOD!  I've always told that that was more important than grades and sports accomplishments.  

Time to get the kids moving along... it's a school night!............P


----------



## bellebookworm9

*Rose*, your list is fantastic! 

*Pamela*, that's great that your son reached out to a new kid.  

I only went a little off plan today: had a jelly donut at work and an extra snack of cheese and crackers. Gym buddy bailed on me already. We had plans to go at 10, and I saw her like 3 times before that (she lives 5 feet down the hall, for goodness sake!). At 9:50 we passed on the stairs, I assumed she was going to change. At 10:10 I went and knocked on her door. Apparently she had to set up an emergency meeting with her advisor, who could only meet from 10:30-11:15. So I went to the gym alone. Ended up seeing two of my other housemates there.

I did 2.6 miles on the elliptical in 30 minutes-that's 1 mile more than I manage on the treadmill in the same amount of time!  Then I did some Nautilus work: arms, legs, back, abs. 

I spent 2.5 hours hunched over the tiny Macbook at work, so I'm a little sore from that and my hips hurt from the gym. But I feel pretty good. Mom sent me my Everwood season 4 set today, so I watched the finale with my friend. Love that show, especially the finale. It's just so darn adorable!


----------



## trinaweena

today was a really tough day at work. trianing new girls, hamster babies, hamster deaths, loose snake, no break for 9 hours, staying 45 minutes late, fish getting stuck in nets, and crazy students.  IT WAS CRAZY! That last thing I wanted was to go running.

BUT I DID IT!!!!!!

I DID IT I DID IT I DID IT! And it was one of the best runs I've had in awhile! Now I have to go frost cupcakes for bf's bday tomorrow and go to bed and do it all again tomorrow. Ugh.

But i still feel proud!


----------



## Disneywedding2010

It was another chaotic day in this house. Although I am bound and determined to put my feet up on Sunday and not do one dang thing but RELAX.. It seems like since Monday I've been going nonstop.


----------



## SettinSail

Good morning and welcome to September !!!

Can you believe it !?! 

Fall is almost here.

My name is Shawn and I’ll be your coach this week.  That’s Sergeant Shawn to you guys!

We are continuing chatting on the thread this week while we are between the Summer challenge and Fall challenge.  However, just because there’s no weight taking, inches measuring or healthy habits going on does not mean you can slack off!

Trust me, I know from personal experience if you take a week or even a day off and put some weight back on, you just have that much more to lose all over again!

Please continue exercising, journaling your food, making healthy choices, drinking your water.  Be kind to yourself.  You can thank me later.

If you are thinking about joining the Fall challenge, please read the thread about how to join on the main WISH page and feel free to join us this week to just chat.  Introduce yourself and tell us what you would like to accomplish in the Fall challenge.  If you have a specific problem or question, someone here can answer it.

I will keep the QOTD pretty light and breezy this week.  Yea, I’m lazy like that.

*So, for today’s QOTD:  Thursday September 1, 2011:
What are your plans for the Labor Day Weekend?  Have you made special preparations to keep on track?  Do you have plans to workout?  Do you have healthy foods ready to travel with you as needed?  Do you know what is being served at the barbecue you’re attending?  Do you have any tips for the rest of us?  Come on people, look alive!  You know what they say……If you fail to plan, YOU plan to fail! *

Yesterday was a good day for me.  I was officially back to the weight I started the Summer challenge at!   I suppose I should be more upset that I only maintained this Summer, but after everything we went through this Summer, I will take it.  Thank you all for your support this Summer as well.  Also yesterday I had a different trainer at the Y and he told me he was IMPRESSED by how fit I was !!!!!    I know that probably translates to wow, you’re in good shape for an old fat lady but I was still on .   He just about killed me but I did everything he asked me to.  How long can you hold your plank position ?????  AND, a girl at work asked me "Did you lose a bunch of weight?"

Deb, that is unbelieveable that the rafting company is treating you that way.  If all else fails, call your local TV news or newspaper and see if they are interested in telling the story.

Rose, have a wonderful vacation and birthday weekend. You should be so proud of yourself

Jenni, CONGRATS ON LOSING 10% OF YOURSELF!!!!!    AWESOME!!!!!

Trina,  hope you had a relaxing evening.

Gretchen, WTG at the gym!

Pam, great story about your son.

DisWed, hang in there!

Have a great day everyone!   Make it count!   Don’t waste a minute!

See you back here later today.
 S.S.


----------



## donac

Good morning everyone.  

The stats will be up later today.  Since I haven't been anywhere this summer, dh felt I should go some where yesterday.  We went to the Cape May Zoo (if you are ever in Cape May NJ the zoo is a great place to spend a couple of hours.  It is not like the Bronx Zoo but it is small and easy to walk around) then we went to a snall village with old houses from all around Cape May County.  They have people talking about crafts from the 1800's.  I got to try a spinning wheel.

Off to school today so I don't have much time this morning.  I just finished my breakfast so I better go shower, change and pack my lunch.

Off to get ready for school

Have a happy and healthy day.


----------



## dumbo_buddy

yes drill sergeant! sarge, this is the kind of coaching i need! 

*QOTD: * i posted about labor day in the princess thread so i'm going to copy and paste our plans here...
i'm SO looking forward to labor day weekend! my neighborhood does it up BIG  time with a 4 day celebration. we have a parade down my street on  friday evening for the kids followed by a movie. the theme of this  year's weekend is luau. the following day are swimming races, scavenger  hunt, triathalon, go cart race, a kayak race, steeple chase, and a  longest drive that's in memory of my grandfather. they do it at the top  of the bluff that overlooks the water and manhattan. no, my grandpa  wasn't a golfer but about a year before he passed away he almost drove  off that cliff and had to be rescued! http://gothamist.com/2007/09/25/bronx_seniors_p.php hey, at least we all have a sense of humor   anyway, sunday is running races, playground games, the parade of  athletes, a big party with a DJ and catered food and they bring in rides  for the kids. it's so much fun! my friend sarah has come up from NC  three times for it and this year she's coming with her hubby and their  baby jackson! i can't wait  

and what am i doing to keep on track? well, i hadn't even thought of it until you asked.  the one thing that i think will be a big help this weekend that's different from past weekends is the fact that i won't be drinking my face off.  that will save me about a billion calories this weekend! the food part isn't going to be all that great - with people coming from out of town they want pizza..and basically it's a hot dog/hamburger weekend. but i can still make good choices! do i _need_ a hot dog _and _a hamburger for lunch? no, i can pick one. and during the party on sunday i can bring some healthier things to munch on. i'll add that to my list. 

i plan to exercise though this weekend. the fact that i won't be hungover will make it easier for me to get up and go for a walk while everyone else is snoozing 

*dona  - *i've never been to the cape may zoo but i have been to cape may. it's so pretty there. how did they do with the flooding? paterson (yes, i realize nowhere near cape may) is on the news as i type this and they are really screwed. looks like the president will be visiting there tomorrow. 

*trina *- you lost me and loose snake  eww!

*rose - *you inspire us once again! thanks for sharing your accomplishments! have a wonderful and safe trip this afternoon and enjoy your bday in WDW!!!! pics please!!

*gretchen - *nice work on going to the gym even though your friend bailed. did i call that one or what?? she will kick it in gear when she sees you going all the time!

aw, *pamela, *i'm so proud of your son! it is NOT fun to be the new person and that new boy will NEVER forget your son for asking him to sit with him. please give that sweet boy a hug for me.  you taught him well!!! nice job mama!

***
well friends, happy september!  i'm freaking out because that means november is getting closer and closer. i'm 28 weeks tomorrow! when did THAT happen??? 

i still have my friends are coming clean up to do but i'm not going to go crazy. it is what it is. plus with all the activity that's going on this weekend this place will be a mad house of people coming and going so no point in going overboard. 

planning on going for a walk this morning. the weather has been really pleasant the last few days. i almost wish it would have stayed hot so i'd be more used to the florida heat that i'll be experiencing on the 11th when we arrive in WDW. oh well. i'll get over it. 

have a great day everyone!!


----------



## bellebookworm9

SettinSail said:


> *So, for today’s QOTD:  Thursday September 1, 2011:
> What are your plans for the Labor Day Weekend?  Have you made special preparations to keep on track?  Do you have plans to workout?  Do you have healthy foods ready to travel with you as needed?  Do you know what is being served at the barbecue you’re attending?  Do you have any tips for the rest of us?  Come on people, look alive!  You know what they say……If you fail to plan, YOU plan to fail! *



I have absolutely no plans for Labor Day. I'm not going home, and as far as I know nothing special is happening here.  But I'm going to the farmer's market in the village for the first time today, and then I'll do the rest of my shopping at Wegmans tomorrow night. I should have plenty of healthy food. 

ETA: It's September, and I go to Disney World next month! (My official countdown starts tomorrow!)


----------



## jaelless

trinaweena said:


> today was a really tough day at work. trianing new girls, hamster babies, hamster deaths, loose snake, no break for 9 hours, staying 45 minutes late, fish getting stuck in nets, and crazy students.  IT WAS CRAZY! That last thing I wanted was to go running.
> 
> BUT I DID IT!!!!!!
> 
> I DID IT I DID IT I DID IT! And it was one of the best runs I've had in awhile! Now I have to go frost cupcakes for bf's bday tomorrow and go to bed and do it all again tomorrow. Ugh.
> 
> But i still feel proud!



always thought the ones where I forced myself to exercise were the best. I get bigger sense of making progress from those. Great job on running when didn't want to. Shows determination


----------



## lisah0711

Good morning all! 

It's been a frustrating week with internet service both at home and the office so I've been a bit MIA.  Different providers so must be something else going on.  It's amazing how dependent we are on our internet connections.  

*Jenni,* congrats on the 10%!  That is a great accomplishment!  



Rose&Mike said:


> So for my last post before our trip, as I get ready to celebrate one year of maintaining here are my victories:
> 1. I lost and kept off 48 pounds. (Started in Jan 10; went to maintain Sept 11 at 147. This morning 140.6)
> 2. Since last September I have run 2 10ks, a couple of 5ks, and 4 half marathons.
> 3. I have successfully navigated the gluten free stuff and did not use it as an excuse to throw in the towel. And believe me I really wanted to!
> 4. I dealt with a pretty nasty running injury this spring and again, did not give up. And again, I REALLY wanted to! I still do sometimes.
> 
> Thank you all for supporting me.



Congratulations on a year of maintaining, *Rose!*   You should be very, very proud of all your accomplishments.    Have a wonderful time at WDW -- you deserve it!  



pjlla said:


> DS had a good first day of school.  He met a new boy and was a "good kid" and invited the new boy to sit at his table at lunch.  I love it when I hear about my kids being GOOD!  I've always told that that was more important than grades and sports accomplishments.



Hooray for your good kid, *Pamela!*   He must take after his nice mother!  



bellebookworm9 said:


> Gym buddy bailed on me already. We had plans to go at 10, and I saw her like 3 times before that (she lives 5 feet down the hall, for goodness sake!). At 9:50 we passed on the stairs, I assumed she was going to change. At 10:10 I went and knocked on her door. Apparently she had to set up an emergency meeting with her advisor, who could only meet from 10:30-11:15. So I went to the gym alone. Ended up seeing two of my other housemates there.



Good for you, *Gretchen,* for not letting your gym buddy put you off track!    Maybe have her meet you at the gym and just do your thing if she doesn't show.  



trinaweena said:


> IT WAS CRAZY! That last thing I wanted was to go running.
> 
> BUT I DID IT!!!!!!
> 
> I DID IT I DID IT I DID IT! And it was one of the best runs I've had in awhile! Now I have to go frost cupcakes for bf's bday tomorrow and go to bed and do it all again tomorrow. Ugh.



Woo hoo, *Trina!*   Great job getting out there and running even after a crazy day!  



SettinSail said:


> *So, for todays QOTD:  Thursday September 1, 2011:
> What are your plans for the Labor Day Weekend?  Have you made special preparations to keep on track?  Do you have plans to workout?  Do you have healthy foods ready to travel with you as needed?  Do you know what is being served at the barbecue youre attending?  Do you have any tips for the rest of us?  Come on people, look alive!  You know what they sayIf you fail to plan, YOU plan to fail! *



Good morning, *S.S.!*  Can I say that you are little bit scary but exactly what I need this week?    Congratulations to you, *Shawn,* for impressing your trainer and having people notice all your hard work!    A maintain is a winner in my book anytime!  

Labor Day means one thing in our house -- fall cleanup!    So that will be our big job -- that and recovering from the first week of school.  I have all the meals planned out so I should be in good shape foodwise.  I have a long run this week-end so between that and fall cleanup exercise is covered.  Oh, and I do have a couple of naps on the schedule -- rest is important, too!  



dumbo_buddy said:


> well friends, happy september!  i'm freaking out because that means november is getting closer and closer. i'm 28 weeks tomorrow! when did THAT happen???
> 
> i still have my friends are coming clean up to do but i'm not going to go crazy. it is what it is. plus with all the activity that's going on this weekend this place will be a mad house of people coming and going so no point in going overboard.
> 
> planning on going for a walk this morning. the weather has been really pleasant the last few days. i almost wish it would have stayed hot so i'd be more used to the florida heat that i'll be experiencing on the 11th when we arrive in WDW. oh well. i'll get over it.



Happy September to you, too, *Nancy!*   I'm ready to do the single digit dance with you tomorrow!  

Don't knock yourself out cleaning for the week-end.  It will be messed up in a flash then you can just clean up once after everyone is gone.  

Have a great day all!


----------



## pjlla

bellebookworm9 said:


> *Pamela*, that's great that your son reached out to a new kid.
> 
> DD talked to a new girl last year.  She lived in our town but had attended parochial school until last year.  She and DD ended up good friends and she STILL thanks my DD for being the first person at the high school to talk to her.  Considering how horribly shy I am with new people, I'm always especially proud of my kids when they take this kind of step.
> 
> I only went a little off plan today: had a jelly donut at work and an extra snack of cheese and crackers. Gym buddy bailed on me already. We had plans to go at 10, and I saw her like 3 times before that (she lives 5 feet down the hall, for goodness sake!). At 9:50 we passed on the stairs, I assumed she was going to change. At 10:10 I went and knocked on her door. Apparently she had to set up an emergency meeting with her advisor, who could only meet from 10:30-11:15. So I went to the gym alone. Ended up seeing two of my other housemates there.
> 
> Rats..... well... you'll have to lead by example.  You keep up the gym time and she will eventually see you looking stronger and leaner and she is gonna want that for herself!  In her defense, maybe she really DID need the emergency meeting and totally forgot about the gym.  DD's friend who was supposed to meet her for Zumba last night didn't show up.  We assume it is the "start of school" stress that made her forget.  But it was all okay. DD was SO stressed about the first day of school she couldn't concentrate on Zumba and ended up leaving 10 minutes early.
> 
> I did 2.6 miles on the elliptical in 30 minutes-that's 1 mile more than I manage on the treadmill in the same amount of time!  Then I did some Nautilus work: arms, legs, back, abs.
> 
> YEAH!
> 
> I spent 2.5 hours hunched over the tiny Macbook at work, so I'm a little sore from that and my hips hurt from the gym. But I feel pretty good. Mom sent me my Everwood season 4 set today, so I watched the finale with my friend. Love that show, especially the finale. It's just so darn adorable!



Nice of Mom to send you a non-caloric treat!  We are supposed to receive disc 1 of season 2 of Glee today through Netflix.  HOpefully DD won't be overloaded with homework and we can start watching it.  



trinaweena said:


> today was a really tough day at work. trianing new girls, hamster babies, hamster deaths, loose snake, no break for 9 hours, staying 45 minutes late, fish getting stuck in nets, and crazy students.  IT WAS CRAZY! That last thing I wanted was to go running.
> 
> YIKES!!
> BUT I DID IT!!!!!!
> 
> I DID IT I DID IT I DID IT! And it was one of the best runs I've had in awhile! Now I have to go frost cupcakes for bf's bday tomorrow and go to bed and do it all again tomorrow. Ugh.
> 
> But i still feel proud!



YOu should be SO proud of the run!!!!! (especially after a crazy day!)



Disneywedding2010 said:


> It was another chaotic day in this house. Although I am bound and determined to put my feet up on Sunday and not do one dang thing but RELAX.. It seems like since Monday I've been going nonstop.



Enjoy your relaxing day on Monday..... you've certainly earned it!



SettinSail said:


> Good morning and welcome to September !!!
> 
> Can you believe it !?!
> 
> Fall is almost here.
> 
> My name is Shawn and Ill be your coach this week.  Thats Sergeant Shawn to you guys!
> 
> Yes, ma'am, Sergeant ma'am!!!!
> 
> 
> We are continuing chatting on the thread this week while we are between the Summer challenge and Fall challenge.  However, just because theres no weight taking, inches measuring or healthy habits going on does not mean you can slack off!
> 
> I agree!  THis is a life change, not a "diet"!!
> 
> Trust me, I know from personal experience if you take a week or even a day off and put some weight back on, you just have that much more to lose all over again!
> 
> 
> AMEN!!
> 
> Please continue exercising, journaling your food, making healthy choices, drinking your water.  Be kind to yourself.  You can thank me later.
> 
> I'll thank you now! THANK YOU!!
> 
> If you are thinking about joining the Fall challenge, please read the thread about how to join on the main WISH page and feel free to join us this week to just chat.  Introduce yourself and tell us what you would like to accomplish in the Fall challenge.  If you have a specific problem or question, someone here can answer it.
> 
> I will keep the QOTD pretty light and breezy this week.  Yea, Im lazy like that.
> 
> *So, for todays QOTD:  Thursday September 1, 2011:
> What are your plans for the Labor Day Weekend?  Have you made special preparations to keep on track?  Do you have plans to workout?  Do you have healthy foods ready to travel with you as needed?  Do you know what is being served at the barbecue youre attending?  Do you have any tips for the rest of us?  Come on people, look alive!  You know what they sayIf you fail to plan, YOU plan to fail! *
> 
> That is one of my favorite sayings!
> 
> Well.... no big plans for Labor day weekend.  DD is going camping with friends, so it will be just us three.  I would like to do something just a bit special with DS, but I'm not sure what.  Maybe some mini-golf and possibly a movie??? I"ll see if I can talk the "boys" into a small hike or something this weekend.  An "active" weekend would be great, but both of the boys/men are not exactly high-energy.
> 
> Not attending any bbqs, no travel plans.  I was anticipating that my folks might come up to stay for a few days if they were still without power, but it came back on yesterday afternoon.   I've been really slacking on my family meal planning over the last month or so, but I really need to get back to it, as things are starting to get busier.  I will sit down today and at least plan our dinners for the weekend.... that is a good place to start.
> 
> Yesterday was a good day for me.  I was officially back to the weight I started the Summer challenge at!   I suppose I should be more upset that I only maintained this Summer, but after everything we went through this Summer, I will take it.  Thank you all for your support this Summer as well.  Also yesterday I had a different trainer at the Y and he told me he was IMPRESSED by how fit I was !!!!!    I know that probably translates to wow, youre in good shape for an old fat lady but I was still on .   He just about killed me but I did everything he asked me to.  How long can you hold your plank position ?????  AND, a girl at work asked me "Did you lose a bunch of weight?"
> 
> WOOHOO!!  Great positive reinforcements!
> 
> Deb, that is unbelieveable that the rafting company is treating you that way.  If all else fails, call your local TV news or newspaper and see if they are interested in telling the story.
> 
> Good idea!
> 
> Have a great day everyone!   Make it count!   Dont waste a minute!
> 
> See you back here later today.
> S.S.



I'll try to make the most of it!




donac said:


> Good morning everyone.
> 
> The stats will be up later today.  Since I haven't been anywhere this summer, dh felt I should go some where yesterday.  We went to the Cape May Zoo (if you are ever in Cape May NJ the zoo is a great place to spend a couple of hours.  It is not like the Bronx Zoo but it is small and easy to walk around) then we went to a snall village with old houses from all around Cape May County.  They have people talking about crafts from the 1800's.  I got to try a spinning wheel.
> 
> Off to school today so I don't have much time this morning.  I just finished my breakfast so I better go shower, change and pack my lunch.
> 
> Off to get ready for school
> 
> Have a happy and healthy day.



Glad you had a relaxing day at the zoo.  I think I would like that village.  I love living history museums.  If you are ever in MA, be sure to go to Old Sturbridge Village.  I grew up in Sturbridge and visited a lot as a child/young adult.  It is still great (although, like Disney, not as good as it used to be).  

Have a great day at school!



dumbo_buddy said:


> *QOTD: * i posted about labor day in the princess thread so i'm going to copy and paste our plans here...
> i'm SO looking forward to labor day weekend! my neighborhood does it up BIG  time with a 4 day celebration. we have a parade down my street on  friday evening for the kids followed by a movie. the theme of this  year's weekend is luau. the following day are swimming races, scavenger  hunt, triathalon, go cart race, a kayak race, steeple chase, and a  longest drive that's in memory of my grandfather. they do it at the top  of the bluff that overlooks the water and manhattan. no, my grandpa  wasn't a golfer but about a year before he passed away he almost drove  off that cliff and had to be rescued! http://gothamist.com/2007/09/25/bronx_seniors_p.php hey, at least we all have a sense of humor   anyway, sunday is running races, playground games, the parade of  athletes, a big party with a DJ and catered food and they bring in rides  for the kids. it's so much fun! my friend sarah has come up from NC  three times for it and this year she's coming with her hubby and their  baby jackson! i can't wait
> 
> and what am i doing to keep on track? well, i hadn't even thought of it until you asked.  the one thing that i think will be a big help this weekend that's different from past weekends is the fact that i won't be drinking my face off.  that will save me about a billion calories this weekend! the food part isn't going to be all that great - with people coming from out of town they want pizza..and basically it's a hot dog/hamburger weekend. but i can still make good choices! do i _need_ a hot dog _and _a hamburger for lunch? no, i can pick one. and during the party on sunday i can bring some healthier things to munch on. i'll add that to my list.
> 
> i plan to exercise though this weekend. the fact that i won't be hungover will make it easier for me to get up and go for a walk while everyone else is snoozing
> 
> THat all sounds like SO MUCH fun!  I love the story about the "longest drive!!"
> I am so envious when I hear all of you talking about great neighborhood get-togethers, block parties, holiday bbqs.  My neighborhood just isn't like that.  We don't even know each other.  We did have one family we were very friendly with when the kids were younger, but they made some choices I didn't agree with (that directly affected me and my family) and I let the friendship kind of dwindle away.  Then they got divorced last year.  Came as a total shock to me.  And now, I see in FB, that she is making choices AGAIN that I would have trouble agreeing with/supporting.  So just as well.  But I still get sad that we don't have anyone in the neighborhood to "hang out" with.
> 
> aw, *pamela, *i'm so proud of your son! it is NOT fun to be the new person and that new boy will NEVER forget your son for asking him to sit with him. please give that sweet boy a hug for me.  you taught him well!!! nice job mama!
> 
> Thanks!  He is a great kid, but not one of the "popular" kids and he gets picked on sometimes, so I"m sure it wasn't easy to "reach out" to a new kid and risk the friendship not being returned.  But he did the right thing and I was super proud!
> 
> ***
> well friends, happy september!  i'm freaking out because that means november is getting closer and closer. i'm 28 weeks tomorrow! when did THAT happen???
> 
> Holy mackerel!  28 weeks already!  WOW!  And you are still exercising regularly!  GO YOU!!
> 
> i still have my friends are coming clean up to do but i'm not going to go crazy. it is what it is. plus with all the activity that's going on this weekend this place will be a mad house of people coming and going so no point in going overboard.
> 
> Most of the "experts" say to clean AFTER a party and not much before.  Considering what my house looks like after a party, I tend to agree!!  Vacuum, dust, bathrooms, dishes, and done!  The rest can wait until later!
> 
> planning on going for a walk this morning. the weather has been really pleasant the last few days. i almost wish it would have stayed hot so i'd be more used to the florida heat that i'll be experiencing on the 11th when we arrive in WDW. oh well. i'll get over it.
> 
> have a great day everyone!!



I'm walking on the TM today.... I know that is TERRIBLE since it is so beautiful out, but I find the time goes SO MUCH FASTER if I am watching something on the TV.  I've got a few seasons of Survivor on DVD that I got for Christmas that I haven't watched yet, so I'm working on those.  The time just FLIES!



bellebookworm9 said:


> I have absolutely no plans for Labor Day. I'm not going home, and as far as I know nothing special is happening here.  But I'm going to the farmer's market in the village for the first time today, and then I'll do the rest of my shopping at Wegmans tomorrow night. I should have plenty of healthy food.
> 
> ETA: It's September, and I go to Disney World next month! (My official countdown starts tomorrow!)



I'm jealous of the countdown! 

Enjoy the Farmer's Market.  Wish we had a good one closer to us.  You should be able to get local, in-season peaches and blueberries, squash, cukes, tomatoes.... lots of goodies!

**************

Well friends.... DD is off for her "next-to-last" first day of school!  Junior year!  Honest to GOD, where did the time go?  She, of course, looked adorable.  Denim skirt, black jersey with a little swingy green short-sleeved "cardigan" type thing over it.  Black flats.... hair straightened, jewelry, manicure.  Of course, by November 1st it is jeans, t-shirt, hoodie, ponytail EVERY DAY!  Homework and double swim practices doesn't allow much time for "glamour".... but at least she can rock it today!

I almost caved and offered to drive her to school.... I enjoyed our morning talks SO MUCH last year.  But there will be plenty of days this year when I HAVE to drive her (morning swim practice, morning pre-school classes for her Costa Rica trip, days when I work), so I decided to cut myself some slack and have her ride the bus.  

I've had my coffee and breakfast (1/2 C lowfat cottage cheese, half serving of canned peaches in juice.... out of fresh at the moment, and 1/2 C of fresh blueberries.... so delicious!).  I've read all my email and caught up with you all.  Now it is time to hit the TM..... unless I can come up with a good excuse to skip it....  NAAA.... just kidding!

After the TM I will do a quick pick-up around here and then try to get some scrapping done.  THat will be my "me" time today, since it is the first day with the kids gone.  The bed is already made and I don't think I need to do laundry today (maybe just a white load).  Kitchen is picked up, so I'll just do some fluffing of sofa pillows, run the vacuum around downstairs, prep the veggies for dinner, and call it good!

I'll be back to chat later!.......................P


----------



## Zoesmama03

logging logging logging, just keep logging!!  Not the kind with trees.  On myfitnesspal.com type logging.  I've logged the past 5 days continuously and that is a good progress considering the last couple months. 

Now if I can just be a better WISHer and keep up on here. I'll be in prime gear by the fall challenge though.  

I've felt better the last 3 days then in a couple weeks.  Back on my actual dose of BP meds and watching the sodium content in my diet.  It seems if I go high it really does do something because out of the last 5 days the day it was over 3400 was the day I had some lightheaded, dizzy feelings.  Seeing my PCP on Friday afternoon.  May or may not change up the pill completely.  This home monitor on loan from my best friend is showing normal 120s/70s and low 80s which is fantastic for me.   Will see what it compares to on readings when I go in tomorrow.  They cuff is small for me but everything I've read/heard about cuffs being too small is they overestimate so if its overestimating I'm still doing really well with this dose.  If this dose/pill works I don't mind sticking with it but IF it is causing anxiety that leads to my symptoms I want it gone and they would probably come back at some time.


----------



## JacksLilWench

SettinSail said:


> My name is Shawn and Ill be your coach this week.  Thats Sergeant Shawn to you guys!
> 
> *So, for todays QOTD:  Thursday September 1, 2011:
> What are your plans for the Labor Day Weekend?  Have you made special preparations to keep on track?  Do you have plans to workout?  Do you have healthy foods ready to travel with you as needed?  Do you know what is being served at the barbecue youre attending?  Do you have any tips for the rest of us?  Come on people, look alive!  You know what they sayIf you fail to plan, YOU plan to fail! *
> 
> S.S.



MA'AM YES MA'AM!!!!

My plans for Labor Day weekend...haven't been decided yet.  I don't know if I work on Sunday yet (gotta love retail!), but I do plan on hitting up a little party at some point that day.  I do plan on only having ONE light beer (I can't have no beer, its a holiday weekend!) and having light sides like veggies.  Unfortunately, there's  no menu   BUT!  I have made myself well aware of the dangers that befall a cookout, and how to avoid falling into them like I have in the past.  I will definitely let you all know how it goes!


----------



## bellebookworm9

lisah0711 said:


> It's been a frustrating week with internet service both at home and the office so I've been a bit MIA.  Different providers so must be something else going on.  It's amazing how dependent we are on our internet connections.



I understand this completely. The wi-fi in our house is still not working right, so I went to use the ethernet in my room last night...only to find that the jack is literally broken. So I put in a work order for both issues, and for now am hooked to the wall in the living room/dining room.



pjlla said:


> Nice of Mom to send you a non-caloric treat!  We are supposed to receive disc 1 of season 2 of Glee today through Netflix.  HOpefully DD won't be overloaded with homework and we can start watching it.



I know Emily did need the meeting. She's an English Lit major, and one of the classes she's taking may or may not meet the requirements or something, so she needed to take care of that before the add/drop period ends. I understand, but I wish she would have told me sooner. She did apologize.

Mom also sent me my food scale, two more knives (paring and utility) and a Disney princess sandwich holder.


----------



## pjlla

Zoesmama03 said:


> logging logging logging, just keep logging!!  Not the kind with trees.  On myfitnesspal.com type logging.  I've logged the past 5 days continuously and that is a good progress considering the last couple months.
> 
> Excellent job with the logging!  Do you log food or exercise or both??
> 
> Now if I can just be a better WISHer and keep up on here. I'll be in prime gear by the fall challenge though.
> 
> I've felt better the last 3 days then in a couple weeks.  Back on my actual dose of BP meds and watching the sodium content in my diet.  It seems if I go high it really does do something because out of the last 5 days the day it was over 3400 was the day I had some lightheaded, dizzy feelings.  Seeing my PCP on Friday afternoon.  May or may not change up the pill completely.  This home monitor on loan from my best friend is showing normal 120s/70s and low 80s which is fantastic for me.   Will see what it compares to on readings when I go in tomorrow.  They cuff is small for me but everything I've read/heard about cuffs being too small is they overestimate so if its overestimating I'm still doing really well with this dose.  If this dose/pill works I don't mind sticking with it but IF it is causing anxiety that leads to my symptoms I want it gone and they would probably come back at some time.



Good luck with the doctor's appointment.  I hope they can settle on a good dosage of a good med for you.





JacksLilWench said:


> MA'AM YES MA'AM!!!!
> 
> My plans for Labor Day weekend...haven't been decided yet.  I don't know if I work on Sunday yet (gotta love retail!), but I do plan on hitting up a little party at some point that day.  I do plan on only having ONE light beer (I can't have no beer, its a holiday weekend!) and having light sides like veggies.  Unfortunately, there's  no menu   BUT!  I have made myself well aware of the dangers that befall a cookout, and how to avoid falling into them like I have in the past.  I will definitely let you all know how it goes!




If you THINK about the cookout in advance.... all of the possibilities, and then come up with a plan on how to deal with every possibility, then you should be good!  Think about "worst case scenario" and plan how to work around it.  I'm with you on the light beer though.  I still have a few left from the 6 pack that I said would last through the summer (I made it!).... guess it is time to finish them off this weekend!! 




bellebookworm9 said:


> I understand this completely. The wi-fi in our house is still not working right, so I went to use the ethernet in my room last night...only to find that the jack is literally broken. So I put in a work order for both issues, and for now am hooked to the wall in the living room/dining room.
> 
> What a PITA! Hope it gets fixed quickly.
> 
> I know Emily did need the meeting. She's an English Lit major, and one of the classes she's taking may or may not meet the requirements or something, so she needed to take care of that before the add/drop period ends. I understand, but I wish she would have told me sooner. She did apologize.
> 
> Glad that she apologized.... maybe next time you can give her a gentle reminder that morning??
> 
> Mom also sent me my food scale, two more knives (paring and utility) and a Disney princess sandwich holder.



Nice of Mom to send you important stuff.... like a Disney Princess sandwich holder!!    I totally get it!  I spent a few minutes this morning pulling out Disney Princess and Mickey Mouse pencils for my daughter to put in her backpack for the first day... and she is 16!!

***************
Hampers emptied/sorted, one load of laundry done, another one in the washer (had more dirty stuff than I thought!), dishwasher run and emptied, living room/dining room/kitchen/mudroom picked up, dish drainer emptied, sofa pillows straightened and fluffed, credit cards paid online, email checked,  60 minutes done on TM (using 5 lb handweights too   ), showered, dressed, and lunch warming..... now off to my scrapbook table for a few hours! ..........P


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

jaelless said:


> my common excuse it "what's the point?"



I have those days too!!! 



SettinSail said:


> My name is Shawn and Ill be your coach this week.  Thats Sergeant Shawn to you guys!
> 
> *So, for todays QOTD:  Thursday September 1, 2011:
> What are your plans for the Labor Day Weekend?  Have you made special preparations to keep on track?  Do you have plans to workout?  Do you have healthy foods ready to travel with you as needed?  Do you know what is being served at the barbecue youre attending?  Do you have any tips for the rest of us?  Come on people, look alive!  You know what they sayIf you fail to plan, YOU plan to fail! *


YES DRILL SERGEANT!!!  (Said in my best Forrest Gump voice)

MY plans for Labor Day weekend are to drive home from the Poconos. I'd like to go home today but I think DH would kill me, maybe I'll broach the subject tomorrow.






donac said:


> Good morning everyone.
> 
> The stats will be up later today.  Since I haven't been anywhere this summer, dh felt I should go some where yesterday.  We went to the Cape May Zoo (if you are ever in Cape May NJ the zoo is a great place to spend a couple of hours.  It is not like the Bronx Zoo but it is small and easy to walk around) then we went to a snall village with old houses from all around Cape May County.  They have people talking about crafts from the 1800's.  I got to try a spinning wheel.



OH I love the Cape May Zoo!!! And Cold Springs Village!! We go there all the time when I go home to visit Grandma. 



Zoesmama03 said:


> logging logging logging, just keep logging!!  Not the kind with trees.  On myfitnesspal.com type logging.  I've logged the past 5 days continuously and that is a good progress considering the last couple months.



HEY stranger!!!

*************************

Today we are straightening up the RV, playing on the playground, fishing, and watching movies.


----------



## glss1/2fll

QOTD: We have no plans for the holiday weekend.

We just returned from vacationing in Seattle. It was great fun. The Mariners won the game we attended and DS1 caught a foul ball! We took a ferry to the San Juan Islands and they are so beautiful. I think DH and I should go there without the kids! We could stay at a B&B and rent bicycles and kayaks and just relax. 

We are back home even though our bathroom is not finished yet. Gotta love the portapotty! It's close to being finished. Things are just curing. Maybe tonight we can shower. If not, it's either the neighbors or the YMCA for me! Construction dust is everywhere! I'd like to start cleaning it up, but know I'd only have to do it again when they are completely finished. Might break down, though! 

So while in Anacortes, WA trekking back to our car from the ferry we had to go up a VERY steep hill (DH says it was at least 1/4 mile long). Unbeknownest to me he decided to turn that into a mini workout and he speedwalked it. Naturally the rest of the family just followed along. I kept up!  I wasn't even out of breath!  I was so excited I wanted to go online and tell ya'll but the internet at the hotel was giving me fits!

I was so happy to read that everybody was fine from Irene.

Need to log my morning walk on mapmywalk. I didn't keep track of exercise while we were gone, but I did try to eat healthier and avoid those french fries! Now I need to plan this weekend and figure out what the kids want to do about lunches when school starts next week!

Have a great first day of a new month!


----------



## tigger813

QOTD: Have friends coming over on Saturday to watch Dr. Who and have a bbq!

Feeling not so great today! Sore throat and headache all day! Been cleaning all day! Still planning on walking the track during soccer practice tonight! Not going to run tonight!

Sorry I've been AWOL! Just had a rough week emotionally! Things seem to be improving. Mom goes home tomorrow so hopefully we are finally turning a corner.

Looking forward to coaching again next challenge! I think I'll post some of those articles from my challenges like I shared last time and base my questions on those. Been pretty much OP today. Having Gorditas for supper before soccer practice.

I'll walk again in the morning and then run the errands I never got to today. Thinking of ordering out tomorrow for supper! Got to pick up burgers on buns for Saturday.

TTFN


----------



## pjlla

BernardandMissBianca said:


> I
> MY plans for Labor Day weekend are to drive home from the Poconos. I'd like to go home today but I think DH would kill me, maybe I'll broach the subject tomorrow.
> 
> THE POCONOS??? How did you end up there?  Last I knew you were headed for Niagara Falls!
> 
> Did you have a fun trip? I presume everything is okay at home with your house and all.
> 
> Today we are straightening up the RV, playing on the playground, fishing, and watching movies.



Sounds delightful.... I'm jealous!



glss1/2fll said:


> QOTD: We have no plans for the holiday weekend.
> 
> We just returned from vacationing in Seattle. It was great fun. The Mariners won the game we attended and DS1 caught a foul ball! We took a ferry to the San Juan Islands and they are so beautiful. I think DH and I should go there without the kids! We could stay at a B&B and rent bicycles and kayaks and just relax.
> 
> We are back home even though our bathroom is not finished yet. Gotta love the portapotty! It's close to being finished. Things are just curing. Maybe tonight we can shower. If not, it's either the neighbors or the YMCA for me! Construction dust is everywhere! I'd like to start cleaning it up, but know I'd only have to do it again when they are completely finished. Might break down, though!
> 
> So while in Anacortes, WA trekking back to our car from the ferry we had to go up a VERY steep hill (DH says it was at least 1/4 mile long). Unbeknownest to me he decided to turn that into a mini workout and he speedwalked it. Naturally the rest of the family just followed along. I kept up!  I wasn't even out of breath!  I was so excited I wanted to go online and tell ya'll but the internet at the hotel was giving me fits!
> 
> I was so happy to read that everybody was fine from Irene.
> 
> Need to log my morning walk on mapmywalk. I didn't keep track of exercise while we were gone, but I did try to eat healthier and avoid those french fries! Now I need to plan this weekend and figure out what the kids want to do about lunches when school starts next week!
> 
> Have a great first day of a new month!



The trip sounds terrific.  Share pictures of the bathroom when it is finished! Nice job on the uphill powerwalk!



tigger813 said:


> QOTD: Have friends coming over on Saturday to watch Dr. Who and have a bbq!
> 
> Feeling not so great today! Sore throat and headache all day! Been cleaning all day! Still planning on walking the track during soccer practice tonight! Not going to run tonight!
> 
> Sorry I've been AWOL! Just had a rough week emotionally! Things seem to be improving. Mom goes home tomorrow so hopefully we are finally turning a corner.
> 
> Looking forward to coaching again next challenge! I think I'll post some of those articles from my challenges like I shared last time and base my questions on those. Been pretty much OP today. Having Gorditas for supper before soccer practice.
> 
> I'll walk again in the morning and then run the errands I never got to today. Thinking of ordering out tomorrow for supper! Got to pick up burgers on buns for Saturday.
> 
> TTFN



We've missed you, but you need to take care of yourself for while!  Hope the headache/sore throat don't linger long.  Enjoy your weekend with friends!

**********

Evening all!  DD had a good first day of junior year.  She seems to like all of her teachers and while she KNOWS it will be a tough year, with 3 AP classes and 4 honors classes,  she seems ready for it!  I see lots of late nights in her future!

DD's camping trip with friends this weekend has been called off because apparently the campground where they had the reservations had flooding issues from Hurricane Irene.  She is disappointed, but mostly relieved... she was really concerned about getting homework done while being away for the entire weekend.  Now we can plan at least one "family" event for this weekend.  

Well.... the guys should be home from soccer practice is about 25 minutes.  Dinner is going, the table is set and I am SO hungry!  I'm going to go fold today's clean laundry before they get home.  

I'll see you tomorrow!..........................P


----------



## SettinSail

Evening friends! 

How has your day gone?

Have you been successful today?

Have you been kind to yourself?

It's not too late!  You've got a few hours left until bedtime to make good choices and get in a little exercise if you missed it earlier.  Heck, if you even take a few minutes to plan your food & exercise for tomorrow you are ahead of 98% of people!

Dona, your day at the zoo sounds fun!  You are back to school!  Are the students back yet?



lisah0711 said:


> It's been a frustrating week with internet service both at home and the office so I've been a bit MIA.  Different providers so must be something else going on.  It's amazing how dependent we are on our internet connections.
> 
> Good morning, *S.S.!*  Can I say that you are little bit scary but exactly what I need this week?
> 
> Labor Day means one thing in our house -- fall cleanup!  I have all the meals planned out   I have a long run this week-end so between that and fall cleanup exercise is covered.  Oh, and I do have a couple of naps on the schedule -- rest is important, too!



I've been wondering where you were!  Hope it's all up & running for you now.

You better be scared Private Lisa!  Now, drop & give me 20!

You have a busy weekend ~ glad you have some scheduled naps



JacksLilWench said:


> MA'AM YES MA'AM!!!!



THAT'S WHAT I WANNA HEAR!!!



BernardandMissBianca said:


> YES DRILL SERGEANT!!!  (Said in my best Forrest Gump voice)



     Hope you get home soon and safely

Good grief, I think I hit a button and lost the rest of the posts I quoted!

Pamela, your daughter sounds so polished and cute!!!  Hope you enjoyed the day to yourself and got alot accomplished.

Tracey, hope you are feeling better soon, mentally and physically.
 for an on plan day!

Nancy, I think you win the prize for the funnest Labor Day Weekend so far!
OMG, your poor grandpa !!!  I wouldn't think there would be a cliff in the Bronx but I've never been there so what do I know!  Have fun with your NC friends this weekend!

Linda, I  Seattle - what a cool city!   I hope your bathroom is done soon.  What an inconvenience but I bet you will love it when it's done.

Gretchen, a countdown  I'm so jealous.  Your sandwich holder sounds cute.  Sometimes I use my son's old Sponge Bob one!

Melissa, hope you have a good Dr's appt tomorrow and all goes well with your BP.  Thanks for checking in and we look forward to seeing more of you in the Fall challenge......or should I say LESS of you

I did my 45 minutes of cardio at the Y after work and unpacked a few more boxes.  Tomorrow our storage items come and I have to take the day off work to receive them.  I hope we get alot done this weekend.  I don't like living amongst all this mess.  I'm tempted to just rush through putting things anywhere I can find a space in the house and then going back through rooms later to fine tune them.  DH is not giving my much help - he keeps saying none of these things are MINE!   Yea, you don't use dishes, towels, sheets, pictures, rugs, have a son, etc.   ARRRGGGHH

Sounds like most of us are just chillin this weekend. I'll be back on in the morning for the QOTD.  Have a great evening!
S.S.


----------



## dvccruiser76

bellebookworm9 said:


> iTunes never seems to have actual parks music, only movie soundtracks. If there's any music you want, PM me your e-mail and I'll send it to you.



Thanks  That's so nice of you. I dug out my CDs and I realized that I have 2 different Official Disney CDs and they are exactly the same except for one or two songs. Whoops  

Do you have Spectromagic? If I can't find it, I'll pm you. 



mikamah said:


> Kinda like the rainy day is disney is better than any day at work.  Glad it was ok.  I don't have any fridays' off, but when I get out at 2 I'll let you know and we could walk before I pick up michael.  Or we could walk to pick him up.
> I thought of your disney meditation yesterday on the carousel at canobie lake.  I said to michael just close your eyes and pretend we're in disney, and they were playing the heigh ho song, so it was actually easy to do.  Til I opened my eyes and we couldn't go to dumbo or philharmagic.  Thinking of disney is a great way to relax.  I look at our disney pictures a lot when I'm feeling blue.



Exactly like a rainy day in Disney 

Great a Friday afternoon would work nicely. 

Have a great time on the Cape. DH and I started dating while we were working together in Falmouth 



dumbo_buddy said:


> *sue - *how's dylan doing? any speech updates? i didn't get a chance to comment back when you posted but i hope you guys get everything you need for dylan's speech. i'm going to ask about speech at thomas's next appt. i can tell he's trying though so that's a good sign...right? RIGHT??? lol.



Yes, you're probably perfectly fine. Dylan's doc didn't seem worried, but his teachers did, so I figured I'd get him help since they see him more often. 

He had his first official appt. Tuesday and seemed to like it, but they work with the kids alone, so it's kind of odd. Tomorrow Early Intervention comes to the house from 4:00-5:30, so I'll let you know how that goes. 



Disneywedding2010 said:


> Yeah, its super fast but I know I'll be much happier once I get out of here.



Exactly, I wonder if it'll feel like being on vacation a little being that close to the mouse all the time 



Disneywedding2010 said:


> I had to call DVC and change our 2 nights in Oct to 2 nights in Sept. I had wanted to see if we could stay at Villas of Wilderness Lodge because we haven't been there yet. When she told me they had availability I was excited! Our first two nights in FL we'll be on Disney property!!



Yahoo  The WLV are on my list to try too. The points seem higher than other resorts, but if I go for a short weekend I may just give it a try. 



my3princes said:


> This is a picutre of US route 4.  This is pretty much the only route across central VT into NY.  Major truck route as well as scenic route.  It is closed indefinitely do to the heavy damage.  this photo is only a tiny bit of the destruction.  This was a 3 lane road.  That house has no access to any road at all.



Whoa that is nuts 



Rose&Mike said:


> I also wanted to take a minute to thank you all for allowing me to host the last two challenges. It has truly been my pleasure. This is a very kind, special group of "Losers." Thank you all for all the support you have given me.



Rose, thank YOU for all of your hard work  We couldn't have done it without you 



Rose&Mike said:


> Having said all that, what common excuses do you use to avoid getting healthy? Can you think of a positive way to deal with it so that next time you want to skip a workout or eat poorly you are better prepared?[/COLOR][/B]



Mostly I'm tired or I have to work. Blah! 



SettinSail said:


> Sue, I love groupons.  I have bought too many and need to use some of them



This is my first. I have 3 restaurant.com ones to use too. 



jaelless said:


> Sorry but I have to share cause I am so excited. This morning I stepped on scale and I am just one lb shy of having lost 10% of me since this Spring. That is why I am so looking forward to Fall Challenge. This helps keep me motivated.



You go, that's a great accomplishment 



bellebookworm9 said:


> Good morning! I am sitting here slowly eating my bananas & cream oatmeal and drinking my glass of skim milk, relaxing before the day really begins.



I should try that. I really like the strawberries and cream one and I do love bananas. 



bellebookworm9 said:


> For Main Street music I have the "All Aboard!" from the train station, the "Welcome Medley" and a recording of "Walkin Right Down the Middle of Main Street USA" from the singalong video Disneyland Fun.



I have All Aboard on my two CDs that I found. 



Disneywedding2010 said:


> So, then this left the issue of okay, she's fine in the garage for a few days but what happens when we're at Disney for over a week? Well, let's just say Lizzy is getting a Disney vacation too!! I'm calling the Disney boarding place today and seeing if they have room for her. The other awesome part is they will even let you board animals even if your just a local living in town. You don't have to be staying at Disney to use their services. This makes me happy considering they don't have Petsmart Pet Hotels in my area down there and that's usually where we took her.



Ha, now I can say that I know someone that has used their services. Is it the one near the ticket and transportation center? 



JacksLilWench said:


> Side note and just a smidge off-topic- I get to be a coach in the next BLC!  I'm so excited!  I think that will definitely give me the edge I need to get that much closer to my goal.  AND!!!  Only 18 more days until I check in at CBR for my trip!!!



Coaching definitely helps keep me motivated and OP 



Rose&Mike said:


> So for my last post before our trip, as I get ready to celebrate one year of maintaining here are my victories:
> 1. I lost and kept off 48 pounds. (Started in Jan 10; went to maintain Sept 11 at 147. This morning 140.6)
> 2. Since last September I have run 2 10ks, a couple of 5ks, and 4 half marathons.
> 3. I have successfully navigated the gluten free stuff and did not use it as an excuse to throw in the towel. And believe me I really wanted to!
> 4. I dealt with a pretty nasty running injury this spring and again, did not give up. And again, I REALLY wanted to! I still do sometimes.
> 
> Thank you all for supporting me.
> 
> Thank you again to Dona, CC, Connie and Lisa for helping me to keep the challenge running. And thank you to all of our wonderful coaches. Have a safe and happy holiday weekend!



That is quite a list of accomplishments. Have a wonderful vacation!



my3princes said:


> Another stressful day.  We had a camping trip booked in Lake George NY for Labor Day weekend and the following weekend.  We were leaving the camper at the campground for the days between.  The tropical storm obviously threw a monkey wrench in that plan.  We also bought a white water rafting trip through travelzoo for Saturday.  The campground called a couple of days ago and said that the campground is flooded so we can't stay there, but they would accommodate us at the sister campground 20 miles away if we wanted.  Since there are no roads open to get there we simply can't go unless we head south into Mass, crossover into NY and up from there, assuming that NY roads aren't damaged.  Or we could head North to Burlington and take the ferry across and head down.  Either way we would turn a 2 1/2 hour trip into a 6 plus hour trip.  Not a viable option.  So the campground was happy to give us a refund.  The white water rafting company is not being so nice.  I called yesterday and plead my case (apparently they live in a hole and have no idea of the damage in VT)  today she calls back and says that they can move us from Saturday to Monday   I plead my case again and she would "talk to the owner and get back to me".  No call so I called again at 3 PM today and the owner will not do a refund (I am fine with that as long as we can rebook for next spring or summer), but wants to work something out.  Of course he is never available to talk to me so I have no idea what work something out means.  I guess I'll be calling daily until he finally talks to me.  If he will do nothing then I guess I've paid him $300 and he will get the worst advertising ever.  Geesh, it was an act of God that we have no control over.
> 
> 
> This has not been a diet friendly week.  I totally stress ate today.  If it was edible I ate it.



Ugh, sorry to hear about your plans, that plain stinks  Hopefully you get something back. 



trinaweena said:


> today was a really tough day at work. trianing new girls, hamster babies, hamster deaths, loose snake, no break for 9 hours, staying 45 minutes late, fish getting stuck in nets, and crazy students.  IT WAS CRAZY! That last thing I wanted was to go running.
> 
> BUT I DID IT!!!!!!
> 
> I DID IT I DID IT I DID IT! And it was one of the best runs I've had in awhile! Now I have to go frost cupcakes for bf's bday tomorrow and go to bed and do it all again tomorrow. Ugh.
> 
> But i still feel proud!



Loose snake  Sorry, that's what I honed in on. 



SettinSail said:


> *So, for todays QOTD:  Thursday September 1, 2011:
> What are your plans for the Labor Day Weekend?  Have you made special preparations to keep on track?  Do you have plans to workout?  Do you have healthy foods ready to travel with you as needed?  Do you know what is being served at the barbecue youre attending?  Do you have any tips for the rest of us?  Come on people, look alive!  You know what they sayIf you fail to plan, YOU plan to fail! *



No real plans except for an early anniversary dinner on Sunday. However, Tuesday is my "Get Your Butt Back in Gear" day. It's like back to school for me. 



glss1/2fll said:


> We just returned from vacationing in Seattle. It was great fun. The Mariners won the game we attended and DS1 caught a foul ball! We took a ferry to the San Juan Islands and they are so beautiful. I think DH and I should go there without the kids! We could stay at a B&B and rent bicycles and kayaks and just relax.



Oh I love Seattle  We went there 4 years ago before our cruise and I'll definitely make a trip back there. We also went to Chateau Ste. Michelle and Columbia Winery while we were in the area and it was lovely. 



Well, I've been crazy with work and MIA for a couple of days. We're also getting new computers and a new server at work, so work has been stressful. My plan is to go to bed before 9, so off I go. 

Have a nice evening everyone


----------



## my3princes

I'm off for the long weekend.  I swear this felt like the longest week ever.  

I am planning a food and clothing drive at the elementary school to benefit the local homeless shelter.  So many people lost everything and those of us that didn't can certainly spare some of what we have.  I feel better being proactive in the solution.  Tomorrow Nick and I will volunteer in one of the hardest hit parts of town.  It is less than a mile from my family's camp.  My Dad and SIL went today and they said that there is so much more that needs to be done.  This weekend we will most likely volunteer as a family.  I guess I will get plenty of exercise.


----------



## tigger813

Walked 1.5 miles at the track with Brian tonight while Izzie practiced soccer. Met up with a mom of one of our former players and I may tutor her child in math. Took her to a tutoring company that charges $50 an hour and they want to see her 4 days a week! I offered to tutor for half of that! Looking forward to checking out the new math series the schools are using!

Gotta get back to helping Ash refresh her memory on the flute!

TTFN


----------



## donac

Biggest Loser Week 12 ResultsHere we celebrate our progress and recognize our superstars.

Reminder:
-if anybody knows they will miss weighing in, just PM and let me know and youll be marked excused 

First some stats

MAINTAINERS:
(staying within 2 lbs of their maintain weight is successfully maintaining!)
# of Maintainers Reporting In & Successfully Maintaining:1
Congrats Rose & Mike

LOSERS:
weigh ins----------------------- 17
gains----------------------------4
maintains------------------------4
losses-------------------------- 9



Biggest Loser Summer Challenge Week 12!
This weeks group loss is 4 lbs
For the challenge this week's group has lost 77.6 pounds


Before the weekly superstar list comes the disclaimer. I am human and I make mistakes. If you have any questions please contact me. For your reference this is the magic percentage of weight lost formula - weight loss for the week divided by weight for last week times 100, that gives us the percentage. Now let me test that with my numbers for week 1, click, click, click goes the calculator. Yes, that agrees with the percentage on the magic spreadsheet. (btw if its been more than 1 week between weigh-ins, then the % loss is divided by the number of weeks, to keep everybody on the same basis)

Now let's get to the good stuff. Who were our superstars of the week? This time Ive done a TOP 10 LIST ! That criteria may change from week to week. Hey I'm in charge here and I get paid nothin' to do this so you better take what you can get! (and if theres something you want to know, just ask me!)

The WISH Biggest Loser Summer Challenge Week 12


#9-mackeysmom   .245%
#8- aamomma   .254%
#7-pjstevens   .287 %
#6 -liesel   .328%
#5- satorifound   .419%
#4- Worfiedoodles   .512% 
#3- bellebookworm9   .575%
#2- JacksLilWench   .821%

and now
The WISH Biggest Loser Summer Challenge 

Week 12 Biggest Loser is:
#1-jaelless   1.027 %

Quote from Dare2Dream: How is your week going? Are you OP (on program)? Are you exercising? Drinking that water? You know what to do to make the magic happen. Get on the wagon. We are all here to help you on the journey. We can do this one day at a time. One bite at a time.

Have a happy and healthy day!


Congratulations jaelless
What a great week you had. Keep up the good work. We have a very special clippie reserved for our weekly Biggest Loser. Wear it with pride this week! :

This is our weekly reigning Biggest Loser clippie. We have the large version



or use this
http://photopost.wdwinfo.com/data/500/31040weeklyBLsmall1.jpg
followed by 

or we have a medium version



or use this
http://photopost.wdwinfo.com/data/500/31040weeklyBLmed.jpg
followed by 

and we have a small version



or use
http://photopost.wdwinfo.com/data/500/31040weeklyBLsm.jpg
followed by 

Thanks to ohMom-Molli for these clippies. They were used for a previous BL but we can recycle. Don't they look great!


----------



## donac

Summer Challenge Biggest Loser  Final Results 
Here we celebrate our progress and recognize our superstars.

Reminder:
-if anybody knows they will miss weighing in, just PM and let me know and youll be marked excused 

First some stats

MAINTAINERS:
(staying within 2 lbs of their maintain weight is successfully maintaining!)
# of Maintainers Reporting In & Successfully Maintaining:1
Congrats Rose & Mike

LOSERS:
We started with 80 members.  Our last weigh in had 17 members


weigh ins----------------------- 17
gains----------------------------4
maintains------------------------1
losses-------------------------- 12


Biggest Loser Summer Challenge Final Result
For the challenge this week's group has lost 77.6 pounds


Before the weekly superstar list comes the disclaimer. I am human and I make mistakes. If you have any questions please contact me. For your reference this is the magic percentage of weight lost formula - weight loss for the week divided by weight for last week times 100, that gives us the percentage. Now let me test that with my numbers for week 1, click, click, click goes the calculator. Yes, that agrees with the percentage on the magic spreadsheet. (btw if its been more than 1 week between weigh-ins, then the % loss is divided by the number of weeks, to keep everybody on the same basis)

Now let's get to the good stuff. Who were our superstars of the week? This time Ive done a TOP 10 LIST ! That criteria may change from week to week. Hey I'm in charge here and I get paid nothin' to do this so you better take what you can get! (and if theres something you want to know, just ask me!)

The WISH Biggest Loser Summer Challenge Final Result

#10- mackeysmom   1.69%
#9-liesel   1,75%
#8- jaelless    1.86%
#7- aamomma   2.25%
#6 -wickey'sfriend   3.91%
#5- glss1/2fll   4.65%
#4- pjstevens   5.19% 
#3- bellebookworm9   5.72%
#2- JacksLilWench   5.87%

and now

Summer Challenge Biggest Loser is:
#1-satorifound   11.22 %  (18 pounds)


Quote from Dare2Dream: How is your week going? Are you OP (on program)? Are you exercising? Drinking that water? You know what to do to make the magic happen. Get on the wagon. We are all here to help you on the journey. We can do this one day at a time. One bite at a time.

Have a happy and healthy day!


Congratulations satorifound


----------



## bellebookworm9

dvccruiser76 said:


> Thanks  That's so nice of you. I dug out my CDs and I realized that I have 2 different Official Disney CDs and they are exactly the same except for one or two songs. Whoops
> 
> Do you have Spectromagic? If I can't find it, I'll pm you.



I do have Spectro...it's from the official Spectro soundtrack, but not exactly the same as the parade. 

********************
The farmer's market was a let down. There weren't a lot of booths, and we got there an hour into it so a lot of the good food was gone. I did get a bag of mixed fruit with apples, plums, and peaches. I asked for pears but not nectarines but they gave me the nectarines and no pears.

The bad thing about only having internet in the living room is that I just keep running to the kitchen and eating. We also got chinese for dinner before the farmer's market. 

Congrats to all the losers!


----------



## satorifound

donac said:


> Summer Challenge Biggest Loser  Final Results
> Here we celebrate our progress and recognize our superstars.
> 
> Reminder:
> -if anybody knows they will miss weighing in, just PM and let me know and youll be marked excused
> 
> First some stats
> 
> MAINTAINERS:
> (staying within 2 lbs of their maintain weight is successfully maintaining!)
> # of Maintainers Reporting In & Successfully Maintaining:1
> Congrats Rose & Mike
> 
> LOSERS:
> We started with 80 members.  Our last weigh in had 17 members
> 
> 
> weigh ins----------------------- 17
> gains----------------------------4
> maintains------------------------1
> losses-------------------------- 12
> 
> 
> Biggest Loser Summer Challenge Final Result
> For the challenge this week's group has lost 77.6 pounds
> 
> 
> Before the weekly superstar list comes the disclaimer. I am human and I make mistakes. If you have any questions please contact me. For your reference this is the magic percentage of weight lost formula - weight loss for the week divided by weight for last week times 100, that gives us the percentage. Now let me test that with my numbers for week 1, click, click, click goes the calculator. Yes, that agrees with the percentage on the magic spreadsheet. (btw if its been more than 1 week between weigh-ins, then the % loss is divided by the number of weeks, to keep everybody on the same basis)
> 
> Now let's get to the good stuff. Who were our superstars of the week? This time Ive done a TOP 10 LIST ! That criteria may change from week to week. Hey I'm in charge here and I get paid nothin' to do this so you better take what you can get! (and if theres something you want to know, just ask me!)
> 
> The WISH Biggest Loser Summer Challenge Final Result
> 
> #10- mackeysmom   1.69%
> #9-liesel   1,75%
> #8- jaelless    1.86%
> #7- aamomma   2.25%
> #6 -wickey'sfriend   3.91%
> #5- glss1/2fll   4.65%
> #4- pjstevens   5.19%
> #3- bellebookworm9   5.72%
> #2- JacksLilWench   5.87%
> 
> and now
> 
> Summer Challenge Biggest Loser is:
> #1-satorifound   11.22 %  (18 pounds)
> 
> 
> Quote from Dare2Dream: How is your week going? Are you OP (on program)? Are you exercising? Drinking that water? You know what to do to make the magic happen. Get on the wagon. We are all here to help you on the journey. We can do this one day at a time. One bite at a time.
> 
> Have a happy and healthy day!
> 
> 
> Congratulations satorifound



Wow!!!!!  My week has been up and down I ate a little too much two nights in a row.  Does ovulation make you hungry?  It sure made my belly hurt.    I am not exercising enough, but do run around a lot at work.  I work in a very large power plant with lots of floors and elevators that are known for breaking down. LOL  Still trying to push down enough water.  It is all I drink except for the occassional Skinny Vanilla Latte and a Fuse now and again.

I really appreciate the support here.  This site rocks!  I also met my goal of getting into my Tigger Jeans and Shirt and my Alice in Wonderland pants in time for Disney.  10 days left!!!!


----------



## mackeysmom

I didn't participate in any of the "Clean up the Clutter" posts during this challenge, but better late than never, right?

I'm thinking ahead to the fall/winter and suspect that most of my clothes from last year will be too big and I'll be making some bags up for Goodwill. (I'm down over 20 pounds and about 10 inches since last Winter.)

Here's the problem - I always tend to buy too many clothes.  I am guilty of finding something I like and buying it in EVERY color.  I also buy too many things that are very similar to other things I own.  

Since I am going to be almost "starting from scratch", I'm curious as to what your opinions are in terms of what makes an adequate wardrobe.  (How many pairs of jeans, sweaters, etc.) 

(Keep in mind that right now I am out of work, so I'm not factoring any work clothes into the mix.  Once I am working again, I'll deal with that based on dress code, etc. )

I also hope to continue to lose weight, so I don't want to buy a lot of things - just the basics and/or things that I can still wear while losing.

Curious as to what you guys think. 

- Laura


----------



## jaelless

donac said:


> Summer Challenge Biggest Loser  Final Results
> 
> 
> Summer Challenge Biggest Loser is:
> #1-satorifound   11.22 %  (18 pounds)
> 
> Congratulations satorifound



Congratulations satorifound!!!  18 lbs is awesome!!!


----------



## SettinSail

Good morning LOSERS and welcome to FRIDAY

Quick QOTD and then I'll be back on later.....

*QOTD Friday Sept 2, 2011:
With the Fall TV shows starting up in a few weeks, do you have a new show you are interested in checking out?  An old favorite you can't wait to start back up?  Or, are you not a TV watcher?*

I can't wait to see BL and I think the Pan Am stewardess show looks interesting......

Make it a great day and I hope to get a chance to come back on later today
S.S.


----------



## SettinSail

oops..............forgot to say CONGRATS to all our biggest losers and to Santori for winning the Summer challenge

Laura, for a basic wardrobe that did not require work clothes I would start with

-2 pr jeans
-1 pr khakis
-1 pr dress slacks
-5 blouses or tops
-2 sweaters
-1 versatile jacket
-1 nice dress or skirt (This could come from thrift store as needed)
-workout clothes!!

This would be about the minimum I could get by with.  However, I'm like you and tend to overbuy.  It would be hard for me to only buy just these pieces.
It seems like clothing is so cheap now compared to what I grew up with and there are always sales and coupons.  Hard to resist.  I buy in multiple colors too when I find something I like.

But since you are still losing, you are smart to just buy what you can get by with for now.

Be back later taters


----------



## lisah0711

A big, BL congratulations to Satorifound and all our Biggest Losers this summer!   Great job and way to meet your goals before your big Disney trip!

A big, BL congratulations, too, to Jenni and and all the other superstars for the final week!   

It takes real determination and effort to stick with your healthy lifestyle all summer long so everyone should give themselves a pat on the back!  

*Sue,* do you ever listen to d-cot radio?  It's internet streaming so you can't burn a disc but you can listen to anything on demand.  They have music from many of the parks, like DL Paris has some great music.  I'll listen to Epcot music one day, then Disneyland music, today is Pirate Friday.  

When DS had his speech therapy he had two teachers, one at school and a private one.  They worked together and it worked just fine as they were working on the same skills -- probably helped because it was reinforced differently.  Incredibly there will be a time later in your life when you will say "oh, yeah, I guess we did do speech for awhile." 

*Gretchen,* bummer about the Farmer's Market but it sounds like you found some good stuff.  



satorifound said:


> I really appreciate the support here.  This site rocks!  I also met my goal of getting into my Tigger Jeans and Shirt and my Alice in Wonderland pants in time for Disney.  10 days left!!!!



Nice job on the NSV with the Disney clothes!  



mackeysmom said:


> Since I am going to be almost "starting from scratch", I'm curious as to what your opinions are in terms of what makes an adequate wardrobe.  (How many pairs of jeans, sweaters, etc.)
> 
> (Keep in mind that right now I am out of work, so I'm not factoring any work clothes into the mix.  Once I am working again, I'll deal with that based on dress code, etc. )
> 
> I also hope to continue to lose weight, so I don't want to buy a lot of things - just the basics and/or things that I can still wear while losing.



Laura, I liked Shawn's list and I'll make a couple of comments below.  Do get rid of your larger sizes when you are able so you have nothing to go back to.  That was one of my problems this summer.    I have nothing but smaller sizes now.  

Also, sign up for promotional emails and/or on Facebook from stores that you like.  You'll get emails all the time for sales and free shipping.  I just bought 3 long sleeve tshirts, 3 short sleeve tshirts, a running bra and a running skirt for $90 and free shipping from JC Penney.  I am so excited because they were regular sized clothes, not plus sized!  



jaelless said:


> Congratulations satorifound!!!  18 lbs is awesome!!!



And congratulations to you our final weekly winner!  Don't forget that clippie!



SettinSail said:


> *QOTD Friday Sept 2, 2011:
> With the Fall TV shows starting up in a few weeks, do you have a new show you are interested in checking out?  An old favorite you can't wait to start back up?  Or, are you not a TV watcher?*



I'm not a TV watcher except for BL which I will DVR.  I will DVR the Pan Am thing a time or two to check it out.  



SettinSail said:


> Laura, for a basic wardrobe that did not require work clothes I would start with
> 
> -2 pr jeans
> -1 pr khakis
> -1 pr dress slacks
> -5 blouses or tops
> -2 sweaters
> -1 versatile jacket
> -1 nice dress or skirt (This could come from thrift store as needed)
> -workout clothes!!



I like your list here, *Shawn.*   I would add a couple of pairs of black jeans.  Also, a few long sleeve tshirts and turtlenecks.  Ribbed turtlenecks can be dressed up or down as needed.  I find the workout clothes are taking up a larger part of my wardrobe these days.  

Have a great day all!


----------



## lisah0711

my3princes said:


> I'm off for the long weekend.  I swear this felt like the longest week ever.
> 
> I am planning a food and clothing drive at the elementary school to benefit the local homeless shelter.  So many people lost everything and those of us that didn't can certainly spare some of what we have.  I feel better being proactive in the solution.  Tomorrow Nick and I will volunteer in one of the hardest hit parts of town.  It is less than a mile from my family's camp.  My Dad and SIL went today and they said that there is so much more that needs to be done.  This weekend we will most likely volunteer as a family.  I guess I will get plenty of exercise.



*Deb,* have a relaxing, recharging week-end.    What a rough week you have had.  I was wondering how your trees fared in the hurricane?  Will this affect your syrup production?


----------



## bellebookworm9

SettinSail said:


> *QOTD Friday Sept 2, 2011:
> With the Fall TV shows starting up in a few weeks, do you have a new show you are interested in checking out?  An old favorite you can't wait to start back up?  Or, are you not a TV watcher?*



I'm excited for Glee to start on September 20th, and it's followed by "The New Girl" with Zooey Deschanel, so that looks good. Bones (with Zooey's sister, Emily) doesn't come back on until November.  

Other new shows I want to see are the Pan Am one and Happily Ever After (I think) with Ginnifer Goodwin-storybook characters lose their identities or something like that.


----------



## mikamah

Good morning, Losers!!  

And sorry I'm late, Sarge!  I know i should get right down and give you 20, but I don't feel like it right now.  Ah, it's tough to be an internet sargeant.  Thanks for coaching this week, Shawn.  And congratulations to you for maintaining this summer.  I think that is a huge accomplishment with all you have had going on.  



SettinSail said:


> *So, for todays QOTD:  Thursday September 1, 2011:
> What are your plans for the Labor Day Weekend?  Have you made special preparations to keep on track?  Do you have plans to workout?  Do you have healthy foods ready to travel with you as needed?  Do you know what is being served at the barbecue youre attending?  Do you have any tips for the rest of us?  Come on people, look alive!  You know what they sayIf you fail to plan, YOU plan to fail! *
> .


We have no big plans.  I'm home from the cape, and will just take it easy for the weekend, have some yard work to do, a little back to school shopping.  No parties or cookouts. 

 I'm downn 2 pounds this morning from the gain of last week in Maine.  I think no alcohol this week made a big difference.  We biked a lot on the cape, and I did not pack any snacks to bring with us, except for lunch for our first day, so we didn't snack in the hotel at night.  
I'm going to make some smoothies for breakfast and then go grocery shopping.  I'm feeling motivated to start the school year off on the right foot.  



donac said:


> [The WISH Biggest Loser Summer Challenge Final Result
> 
> #10- mackeysmom   1.69%
> #9-liesel   1,75%
> #8- jaelless    1.86%
> #7- aamomma   2.25%
> #6 -wickey'sfriend   3.91%
> #5- glss1/2fll   4.65%
> #4- pjstevens   5.19%
> #3- bellebookworm9   5.72%
> #2- JacksLilWench   5.87%
> 
> and now
> 
> Summer Challenge Biggest Loser is:
> #1-satorifound   11.22 %  (18 pounds)


Congratulations Satorifound!!  And all the top losers!  Summer is a tough time to stick with the healthy eating and exercise, and it's so inspiring ot see so many stick this challenge out.  



SettinSail said:


> *QOTD Friday Sept 2, 2011:
> With the Fall TV shows starting up in a few weeks, do you have a new show you are interested in checking out?  An old favorite you can't wait to start back up?  Or, are you not a TV watcher?*


Greys Anatomy and Criminal Minds.  I sporadically watched BL last year, and don't know if I'll get into it this year or not.  I hope to watch the first episode and see the new trainer.  

*Lisa*- Congrats on the great jc penney deal.  And the regular sizes!  I don't think to go there for exercise clothes.  

*Sue*- Where did you work in Falmouth?  We stayed in falmouth and biked the trails there, and took the ferry to the vineyard one day and biked all around Oak bluffs.  Falmouth is just beautiful.  We ate at The Nimrod, and he played on the school's playground, and we stayed at the Inn on the Square.  It was such a great location for biking.   

Got to get moving.  We're going to meet some friends at a park in a little bit. 

Have a great day!!


----------



## pjlla

SettinSail said:


> Evening friends!
> 
> How has your day gone?
> 
> Yesterday went well... thanks for asking.
> 
> Have you been successful today?
> 
> I ate on plan and did a full 60 minutes on the TM complete with sprint intervals and 5 pound hand weight work during the slower walking portions.  I got two loads of laundry done, beds made, some picking up done, plus a few pages completed for a scrapbook.  Overall I would call Thursday a successful day!
> 
> Have you been kind to yourself?
> 
> I guess that hour on the TM while watching Survivor was kind enough!
> 
> It's not too late!  You've got a few hours left until bedtime to make good choices and get in a little exercise if you missed it earlier.  Heck, if you even take a few minutes to plan your food & exercise for tomorrow you are ahead of 98% of people!
> 
> I didn't write it down, but I did mentally plan my foods for today.  I usually allow myself a few carbohydrate splurges on Friday and/or Saturday.  This morning's splurge was a half a light wheat cinnamon raisin english with 1 tsp. of Simply Fruit blackberry spread, in addition to my cottage cheese and fruit.  MMMMM!
> 
> Pamela, your daughter sounds so polished and cute!!!  Hope you enjoyed the day to yourself and got alot accomplished.
> 
> She did look polished and cute!
> 
> Today was a bit less polished (slept an extra few minutes, so no make-up or hair straightening), but still cute!
> 
> 
> I did my 45 minutes of cardio at the Y after work and unpacked a few more boxes.  Tomorrow our storage items come and I have to take the day off work to receive them.  I hope we get alot done this weekend.  I don't like living amongst all this mess.  I'm tempted to just rush through putting things anywhere I can find a space in the house and then going back through rooms later to fine tune them.  DH is not giving my much help - he keeps saying none of these things are MINE!   Yea, you don't use dishes, towels, sheets, pictures, rugs, have a son, etc.   ARRRGGGHH
> 
> Sounds like most of us are just chillin this weekend. I'll be back on in the morning for the QOTD.  Have a great evening!
> S.S.



Unpacking sounds like plenty of cardio work to me!  Plus 45 minutes at the Y!!  

DO NOT give in to the temptation to just put things anywhere to have them out of the way!  FIND A GOOD HOME for everything the first time around.  Sure, there may be a few things that you end up moving, but TRUST ME, start out right!!  I swear.... there are STILL things in stupid places around this house and we have lived here for 17 years!  It seems like once something gets into a spot, it doesn't leave!!  I GET the stress from the mess!  Messes make me NUTTY!!  But do it right the first time to save yourself grief in the long run!!



my3princes said:


> I'm off for the long weekend.  I swear this felt like the longest week ever.
> 
> I am planning a food and clothing drive at the elementary school to benefit the local homeless shelter.  So many people lost everything and those of us that didn't can certainly spare some of what we have.  I feel better being proactive in the solution.  Tomorrow Nick and I will volunteer in one of the hardest hit parts of town.  It is less than a mile from my family's camp.  My Dad and SIL went today and they said that there is so much more that needs to be done.  This weekend we will most likely volunteer as a family.  I guess I will get plenty of exercise.


]

DANG IT!  I literally took ALL of DS's school clothes from last year to the Goodwill on Wednesday!!!    I would have been happy to bring them up to you!!  

I will definitely look around and see if there is any more I can dig up around here.  Let me know when the drive will be and if there is ANY WAY I can bring stuff, I will!!



tigger813 said:


> Walked 1.5 miles at the track with Brian tonight while Izzie practiced soccer. Met up with a mom of one of our former players and I may tutor her child in math. Took her to a tutoring company that charges $50 an hour and they want to see her 4 days a week! I offered to tutor for half of that! Looking forward to checking out the new math series the schools are using!
> 
> Gotta get back to helping Ash refresh her memory on the flute!
> 
> TTFN



Tutoring money would be great.... it would be nice to have the extra$$ and you would be doing the family a big favor, I'm sure!  



bellebookworm9 said:


> The farmer's market was a let down. There weren't a lot of booths, and we got there an hour into it so a lot of the good food was gone. I did get a bag of mixed fruit with apples, plums, and peaches. I asked for pears but not nectarines but they gave me the nectarines and no pears.
> 
> Sorry the market didnt work out for you.  I'm planning to hit our little local farmers market when I pick up DD today.  Hopefully I can find some squash and cukes (stem borers got our plants   ) and some local peaches and pears.
> 
> The bad thing about only having internet in the living room is that I just keep running to the kitchen and eating. We also got chinese for dinner before the farmer's market.
> 
> Congrats to all the losers!



Move away from the kitchen!!!



satorifound said:


> Wow!!!!!  My week has been up and down I ate a little too much two nights in a row.  Does ovulation make you hungry?  It sure made my belly hurt.    I am not exercising enough, but do run around a lot at work.  I work in a very large power plant with lots of floors and elevators that are known for breaking down. LOL  Still trying to push down enough water.  It is all I drink except for the occassional Skinny Vanilla Latte and a Fuse now and again.
> 
> I really appreciate the support here.  This site rocks!  I also met my goal of getting into my Tigger Jeans and Shirt and my Alice in Wonderland pants in time for Disney.  10 days left!!!!



Not sure if ovulation makes me hungry, but it makes me pretty miserable, so I can sympathize.  

YEAH on meeting your goal!!



mackeysmom said:


> I didn't participate in any of the "Clean up the Clutter" posts during this challenge, but better late than never, right?
> 
> I'm thinking ahead to the fall/winter and suspect that most of my clothes from last year will be too big and I'll be making some bags up for Goodwill. (I'm down over 20 pounds and about 10 inches since last Winter.)
> 
> Here's the problem - I always tend to buy too many clothes.  I am guilty of finding something I like and buying it in EVERY color.  I also buy too many things that are very similar to other things I own.
> 
> Since I am going to be almost "starting from scratch", I'm curious as to what your opinions are in terms of what makes an adequate wardrobe.  (How many pairs of jeans, sweaters, etc.)
> 
> (Keep in mind that right now I am out of work, so I'm not factoring any work clothes into the mix.  Once I am working again, I'll deal with that based on dress code, etc. )
> 
> I also hope to continue to lose weight, so I don't want to buy a lot of things - just the basics and/or things that I can still wear while losing.
> 
> Curious as to what you guys think.
> 
> 
> Well.... know you got a few good responses, but I'll chime in here.
> 
> First of all.... if you are still a few sizes away from your goal weight, I would consider thrift stores and consignment stores for a wardrobe.  I've had to "start over" with my wardrobe a few times in the past few years and I've found the Goodwill to be a great resource.  But you really need the time to pick through and time to try EVERYTHING on.  But there is plenty of good quality stuff out there if you look (Gap, Coldwater Creek, Ann Taylor, Talbots, etc).
> 
> If the nearest Goodwill/thrift store isn't great, move on to another one.  Check the yellow pages for thrift stores and consignment stores near you.
> 
> Don't bring home stuff that is stained or needs repair.... chances are the stain will NEVER come out and, unless you are very handy, the repair will never be quite right (the exceptions to this rule are missing buttons and hemming).  If it IS missing a button or the hem is coming down and you still want it, point out the defect and ask for a discount.  Usually they will discount it 50%, but it is considered a final sale.
> 
> Check EVERY zipper/button/snap/hook to be sure they work properly.  Look everything over carefully for stains, rips, etc.
> 
> If you are starting from scratch, try to buy basics (as others pointed out) and make OUTFITS right from the start.  It is okay to buy just a piece here or there if you are trying to fill out an existing wardrobe, but if you are starting fresh, you need outfits.
> 
> I consider bottoms BASICS.... I can get through an entire season with one pair of black pants, one pair of tan or khaki pants, one pair of brown pants, one pair of navy or grey pants, and two pairs of jeans.  If you want/need to wear skirts, then one black, one brown, one grey/navy/green whatever, and maybe one denim??
> 
> I also use LOTS of plain t-shirts/jerseys (long and short sleeve.... Old Navy is a great resource for these) and I layer them with vests, jackets, blazers, cardigans, button-down shirts, scarves, etc.
> 
> One good basic plain dress in a dark color is handy too.  I have one that is sleeveless in black and a 3/4 length sleeve in a deep plum.  I can wear them literally ALL YEAR ROUND (by adding a jacket or cardigan in the winter).  They've come in handy for funerals, meetings, parties... you name it!  And I probably paid about $30 each for them at Target last year.  I can dress them up or down, depending on the jewelry, shoes, etc.  But a basic black knee length skirt could do the same I suppose.
> 
> Round out this wardrobe with a few basic jackets (I prefer the "denim jacket" type style) in some basic colors and a few fun colorful scarves, necklaces, pins, etc.
> 
> If you add just a few real "statement" pieces to this (printed tops, bold necklaces, funky shoes), you should have enough to really get started.
> 
> It is a LOT LESS painful to get rid of stuff that you paid $5 a piece for when you get too small for it.  Have fun!!!
> - Laura





SettinSail said:


> Good morning LOSERS and welcome to FRIDAY
> 
> Quick QOTD and then I'll be back on later.....
> 
> *QOTD Friday Sept 2, 2011:
> With the Fall TV shows starting up in a few weeks, do you have a new show you are interested in checking out?  An old favorite you can't wait to start back up?  Or, are you not a TV watcher?*
> 
> I can't wait to see BL and I think the Pan Am stewardess show looks interesting......
> 
> Make it a great day and I hope to get a chance to come back on later today
> S.S.



I don't watch a ton of TV, but I do love reality TV.  I cannot wait for the new Survivor.... been a fan of that show since day #1!  

Also looking forward to this next Biggest Loser and Amazing Race.  And, once I finish watching season 2 on DVD, I am looking forward to Glee.  DD got me hooked on that through Netflix this past spring.  We watched The GLee Project, this summer, so we are excited to see Samuel and Damian on the show this year!  THat's it!



SettinSail said:


> oops..............forgot to say CONGRATS to all our biggest losers and to Santori for winning the Summer challenge
> 
> Laura, for a basic wardrobe that did not require work clothes I would start with
> 
> -2 pr jeans
> -1 pr khakis
> -1 pr dress slacks
> -5 blouses or tops
> -2 sweaters
> -1 versatile jacket
> -1 nice dress or skirt (This could come from thrift store as needed)
> -workout clothes!!
> 
> This would be about the minimum I could get by with.  However, I'm like you and tend to overbuy.  It would be hard for me to only buy just these pieces.
> It seems like clothing is so cheap now compared to what I grew up with and there are always sales and coupons.  Hard to resist.  I buy in multiple colors too when I find something I like.
> 
> But since you are still losing, you are smart to just buy what you can get by with for now.
> 
> Be back later taters



Your list is a great place to start.  I too tend to buy multiples if I find something I like (usually something like t-shirts at Old Navy).  In fact, I just bought the same shirt in two colors at ON this week.... and wouldn't you know.... Kate Gosselin wore these same shirts on her show (Kate plus 8) this past Monday!!!  Who knew she was an ON shopper?  (But I bet I paid less!)




lisah0711 said:


> Laura, I liked Shawn's list and I'll make a couple of comments below.  Do get rid of your larger sizes when you are able so you have nothing to go back to.  That was one of my problems this summer.    I have nothing but smaller sizes now.
> 
> I agree with this!  As you outgrow it, get rid of it!
> 
> Also, sign up for promotional emails and/or on Facebook from stores that you like.  You'll get emails all the time for sales and free shipping.  I just bought 3 long sleeve tshirts, 3 short sleeve tshirts, a running bra and a running skirt for $90 and free shipping from JC Penney.  I am so excited because they were regular sized clothes, not plus sized!
> 
> WOOHOO for regular sizes!!  I get coupons all the time from Victoria's Secret (yeah for free panties) and Coldwater Creek.... and now I've signed up for Kohl's email alerts, so I've been getting coupons from them.  And I don't use my ON card much, but I got a $5 reward from them this month as well.
> 
> 
> I like your list here, *Shawn.*   I would add a couple of pairs of black jeans.  Also, a few long sleeve tshirts and turtlenecks.  Ribbed turtlenecks can be dressed up or down as needed.  I find the workout clothes are taking up a larger part of my wardrobe these days.
> 
> Have a great day all!



OOooh. I agree with the black jeans.  THey are comfy, like jeans, but look much dressier.

I must disagree with the turtlenecks though.  I think when I was heavier, the t-necks always made me look like I had no neck and was just a big pumpkin head on my chubby torso.  I think v-necks elongate your neck area and really slim you down (ooohh.. do I sound like Stacey and Clinton???)  Just MHO though. 

***********
Morning friends!  The scale was NOT my friend this morning, but since I KNOW in my heart I had a great week, I"m trying not to dwell on it.  Other than my dinner on Saturday (burger, pasta salad, dessert) I had a GREAT week!  And I hit the TM really hard three or four times.  And TOM is nearly gone, so all together, the scale should have been GREAT this morning.  But I'm moving forward from here.

I've had a nice productive morning.  One load of laundry folded, both kids fed and out the door, trip to the dump with all of the trash and recycling (plus a few boxes that have been lingering in the basement).  Nice healthy breakfast made for DH and myself.  And I've read all my emails and caught up here.  So far so good!

Robotics team meeting here today.  FLL is releasing the rules/regulations/points for this year's competition, so today will be exciting as the kids find out this information and can REALLY start programming the robot and planning for the missions!  

Just found out that DS's first soccer game is next weekend, out of town, at exactly the same time as DD's tri-athalon.  Not sure what we will do yet.  I did tell DS he will have OTHER games, but the tri is only one day and not to be sad if we miss his game (he could get a ride there and back with another family).  But of course, we will be so torn.  Plus my parents were coming up to watch the tri and THEY will feel bad too if they have to miss his game.  Dang it.... I hate it when this stuff happens.

Well.... the sun is coming out, so I will get my load on the line....  I wasn't sure about it cause the day was so cloudy to start.

Gotta get the kitchen floor mopped and the downstairs vacuumed before robotics today too.  

TTYL......................P


----------



## Disneywedding2010

Morning Losers!

Today is my last training session with my trainer. It's bittersweet. He's been my trainer since Jan 2009. I joined 24 Hour Fitness a few days before the 2 year anniversary of my family's death. 

Plans for the day consist of going to the gym, coming home and take a couple hour nap (didn't sleep all that great), call DVC, call water company in FL, and finish cleaning out freezers & refridgerators. I also need to finish our bathroom.


----------



## SettinSail

Movers are gone and 171 more boxes are in the house

It turns out we had slightly MORE stuff in storage than the stuff we took with us to Germany - what in the world!

My china cabinet was slightly damaged somewhere along the way, box #92 is missing and I don't see any floor lamps anywhere.  I feel totally overwhelmed.
I would like to sit and DIS all day

*LISA*  Good tips for Laura!   Esp getting rid of old bigger sizes.  Andfor being in regular sizes and not plus!!!  Funny how sizes affect women so much and men not so much  I recently got some size 14W pants when the store was out of size 16.  I think I prefer the regular sizes even if it is a 16.  The "W" sizes have a little extra fabric that looks poufy if you know what I mean.  One day I hope to be in a 12 and no more "W"    What greal deals you got at Penny's!
I'll have to check out D-cot radio.  I'm sure there's a Disney station on my sirius but I'm stuck on Oprah radio.

*Gretchen* (and Pamela)  We also love Glee here too!   I don't like to see the HS boys deep kissing though!  (sorry no offense to anyone)  I like Ginnifer Goodwin too.  I guess Big Love is over now?

*Kathy* DROP & GIVE ME TWENTY   I think I'm getting into this a little too much  Welcome back from vacation.  Have a nice relaxing weekend  Sounds like you are setting the groundwork for a successful start to the (school) year

*Pamela*  It DOES sound like you got a lot done yesterday
Of course you are correct that we need to find a home for everything right off the bat and keep it that way but since we know we're moving again sometime this year I'm not sure we will exactly go by that principle.  There will probably be lots just staying in boxes in the attic too. I do know we need to throw a lot away!  The reality of moving twice this year is really hitting me hard today.  But, we'll get through it.  I just need to plow through and make this home liveable and cozy and "home" for a year and then do it all over again next summer (sigh).

Good advice for Laura and what exactly is On?  I'll have to google it.  I watched Kate plus 8 and can't wait to see it next week.  That woman is a nut case.  I feel very sorry for her kids to have to be around her and her attitude all the time.  She needs to take a chill pill and take it down a notch!
With that said, I love to watch the show
Too bad about the first soccer game and the tri at the same time but I'm sure you are used to that with 2 active children. for the scale this morning but you have the right attitude

*DisWed *   Sounds like you had a good relationship with your trainer.  I know you'll miss him/her.




Ugh, they just showed Hoarders on the View and that is just disgusting!  I don't need to see that while I'm surrounded by all these boxes.  Need to turn off the TV and get moving.  Have a great Friday!


----------



## glss1/2fll

QOTD: I never have control of the remote and our TV seems to be stuck on ESPN so have no idea what shows are out there!  It's tough being the only girl!

We can finally use our bathroom! Nice. Today I'm going to have DH put up the towel holders on the wall and then it's just wait for the contractor to do 1 or 2 other things when they come in. But a shower in my own home is definitely on the agenda today!!  I got the construction dust mopped off the floor, so am feeling better. 

I've been booked to start subbing the first day of school! I'll be filling a vacant position 1130-230 officially through the 23rd, but the principal said he thought it'd go longer than that. Nice to have the work, but kinda bad to be limited to just 3 hours. It prevents me from getting any longer hours. Maybe I can pick up some mornings. Our school has a new office manager this year and I know I already like her because I was called into a training and as we left she said, "So, I'll put you in for 30 minutes."  I got paid without even having to ask! 

Better go get my shower and start running my quick errands before traffic becomes too terrible!


----------



## tigger813

Hi all,

Got some running in this morning during my solo walk! Probably ran close to 1/4 of the time. Happy with what I accomplished. I'm hoping to walk the next 2 mornings as well, maybe even Monday as well. Had eggplant rollups for lunch with pesto and mozzarella cheese. Tasted so good!

Got our errands done and stopped at the spa and got the website up and running again. That's a relief!

Came home and got a ton of printing stuff done for my Herbalife display for work. Going to go to Bed, Bath and Beyond next week to get a blender to use at the spa along with some pitchers for some other drinks that I want people to be able to try. I also need to pick up cups for samples though I may still have some in my room. I hope to get all that stuff up and going next week or the following.

Home for the rest of the day and night. May take a walk to the grocery store later if I get some other stuff done. 

Gotta get my before and after photos together for the wellness center...I keep forgetting to email it to my supervisor. 

TTFN


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

*Pamela* we were going to head home earlier this week but 100 miles of I-90 were closed between Syracuse and Schenectady, so we had to go South to go East. Since the Poconos were kind of along the way and the kids don't report to school until Tuesday (delay due to power outages) we opted to extend the trip plans. 
We will be back on Sunday or Monday and then I have to put the house back together and get stuff back in the basement, purging first though!!! 

*Laura* in packing up all our clothes to take with us in case the worst happened during the hurricane I have come to the conclusion that we have to many clothes too. I have 10 bags and 4 hampers filled with clothes in the RV. And I put at least 8 hampers in the trailer that we had stored in a warehouse. 

Now granted there are 6 of us and 2 wear uniforms for school, but I try to keep clothes for 2 weeks for each person. It's not easy though. But I have decided to do a major purge when we get back!! 

I also tend to buy the same thing in multiple colors if I like it, but I'm ok with that. At least I know I will wear it and it won't just sit there in the drawer.


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

[
*QOTD Friday Sept 2, 2011:
With the Fall TV shows starting up in a few weeks, do you have a new show you are interested in checking out?  An old favorite you can't wait to start back up?  Or, are you not a TV watcher?*


My go to shows are:
Drop Dead Diva
Army Wives
Downsized
Biggest Loser
So You Think You Can Dance

That's kinda it. Oh and I TIVO everything and watch it when I can.

Typically I do not watch TV during the day. I either listen to music or the kids have TV on and I use it as background noise. 

One thing I do miss immensely is my Sirius radio. I listen to Wake Up with Taylor every day. I need to resubscribe when I get home.


----------



## Disneywedding2010

*QOTD Friday Sept 2, 2011:
With the Fall TV shows starting up in a few weeks, do you have a new show you are interested in checking out? An old favorite you can't wait to start back up? Or, are you not a TV watcher?*

Deadliest Catch
Biggest Loser (may not watch the whole thing this season now that Jillian is gone)
NCIS!!! (I'm most excited)
Billy the Exterminator (its already started its new season.. I love it)


----------



## my3princes

mackeysmom said:


> I didn't participate in any of the "Clean up the Clutter" posts during this challenge, but better late than never, right?
> 
> I'm thinking ahead to the fall/winter and suspect that most of my clothes from last year will be too big and I'll be making some bags up for Goodwill. (I'm down over 20 pounds and about 10 inches since last Winter.)
> 
> Here's the problem - I always tend to buy too many clothes.  I am guilty of finding something I like and buying it in EVERY color.  I also buy too many things that are very similar to other things I own.
> 
> Since I am going to be almost "starting from scratch", I'm curious as to what your opinions are in terms of what makes an adequate wardrobe.  (How many pairs of jeans, sweaters, etc.)
> 
> (Keep in mind that right now I am out of work, so I'm not factoring any work clothes into the mix.  Once I am working again, I'll deal with that based on dress code, etc. )
> 
> I also hope to continue to lose weight, so I don't want to buy a lot of things - just the basics and/or things that I can still wear while losing.
> 
> Curious as to what you guys think.
> 
> - Laura



Since you are still losing I would not buy a lot, but I guess it depends on how often you do laundry.  A couple pairs of jeans and a pair of yoga pants go a long way.  Pick up some long sleeve plain t-shirts that you can wear causual or wear under a sweater or jacket.  Layers give you outfit options.  Scarfs can be worn to dress up an outfit and you size changes will not effect them.  Wrap shirts are generally flattering and adjust with size changes.



SettinSail said:


> Good morning LOSERS and welcome to FRIDAY
> 
> Quick QOTD and then I'll be back on later.....
> 
> *QOTD Friday Sept 2, 2011:
> With the Fall TV shows starting up in a few weeks, do you have a new show you are interested in checking out?  An old favorite you can't wait to start back up?  Or, are you not a TV watcher?*
> 
> I can't wait to see BL and I think the Pan Am stewardess show looks interesting......
> 
> Make it a great day and I hope to get a chance to come back on later today
> S.S.



We never miss the Amazing Race.  Sunday night is date night for hubby and I.  We always stop everything and sit down and watch it 



lisah0711 said:


> *Deb,* have a relaxing, recharging week-end.    What a rough week you have had.  I was wondering how your trees fared in the hurricane?  Will this affect your syrup production?



There will be no relaxing as we are helping with the clean up efforts.  I will be leading a team tomorrow, not sure where or what yet, but there is so much to do.  Our Maple Orchard is fine, no damage.  It is on a steep hill and not close to the river so we faired well.  I don't think it will effect our production at all.

I got the clothing/food drive organized and the school will be accepting donations starting next week.  I can deliver to the organization on Friday's since I'm off.  They said they will have need for months to come.

P  when is the next swim meet in this area?


----------



## buzz5985

SettinSail said:


> Good morning LOSERS and welcome to FRIDAY
> 
> Quick QOTD and then I'll be back on later.....
> 
> *QOTD Friday Sept 2, 2011:
> With the Fall TV shows starting up in a few weeks, do you have a new show you are interested in checking out?  An old favorite you can't wait to start back up?  Or, are you not a TV watcher?*
> 
> I can't wait to see BL and I think the Pan Am stewardess show looks interesting......
> 
> Make it a great day and I hope to get a chance to come back on later today
> S.S.



Did you see that the BL will have three teams this year??  By age??  I believe it will be 30 and under, 30 - 50, and 50 plus.  Should be interesting.  

I think the Pan Am show looks interesting too.  When I travelled a lot back in the late 80's I stayed at a hotel that the pilots and stewardesses stayed at.  All I can say is wild times!!!  I miss the old days!!!!

Fall shows returning that I love - Son's of Anarchy, Boardwalk Empire, Survivor, Dexter.  I'm sure there are more - I don't watch live TV, all recorded.  



BernardandMissBianca said:


> [
> *QOTD Friday Sept 2, 2011:
> With the Fall TV shows starting up in a few weeks, do you have a new show you are interested in checking out?  An old favorite you can't wait to start back up?  Or, are you not a TV watcher?*
> 
> 
> My go to shows are:
> Drop Dead Diva
> Army Wives
> Downsized
> Biggest Loser
> So You Think You Can Dance
> 
> That's kinda it. Oh and I TIVO everything and watch it when I can.
> 
> Typically I do not watch TV during the day. I either listen to music or the kids have TV on and I use it as background noise.
> 
> One thing I do miss immensely is my Sirius radio. I listen to Wake Up with Taylor every day. I need to resubscribe when I get home.



My new office has a window - so I brought my Stiletto set up in, works perfect.  I'm a Howard fan.  

Congratulations to all the losers.  I gave up on vacation, and I am paying for it now.  Looking forward to the Fall challenge.

Janis


----------



## bellebookworm9

pjlla said:


> Move away from the kitchen!!!



I think they may have fixed the wi-fi (it worked for a little bit, but seems to be out again now), but I found another ethernet jack in my room, behind my desk, so I am very happily up here again.  

Today was overall pretty on plan. I went grocery shopping, forgot my list headache but still managed to a)not get anything extra and b)only forget 3 things, all from aisle 14  (olive oil, salt, pepper). I did have dinner planned, but they had fish fry at the store, so I got a small meal. I did some vacuuming and cleaned the bathroom tonight-what an adventure! First discovery: the sink is not level with the counter, so I couldn't just wipe the water into it like at home. Discovery #2: We have some sort of Lysol wet/dry "Swiffer" type thing that took two of us to figure out. Now I'm about to do some reading for class. I added a few more hours at work on Monday mornings from 8-10, so that will be a few extra bucks each week.

I had at least two people ask me if I lost weight today, and one of them said I looked "really skinny".  Also very exciting: Day 1 is crossed off!





Hoping to go to bed kind of early tonight as I'm giving a tour at 10 am tomorrow-yay for two hours of walking up and down hills!


----------



## pjlla

SettinSail said:


> Movers are gone and 171 more boxes are in the house
> 
> It turns out we had slightly MORE stuff in storage than the stuff we took with us to Germany - what in the world!
> 
> YIKES!  That is a BOATLOAD of boxes!  Are they the type you need to break down and return or do I see lots of trips to the recycling center in your future??
> 
> My china cabinet was slightly damaged somewhere along the way, box #92 is missing and I don't see any floor lamps anywhere.  I feel totally overwhelmed.
> I would like to sit and DIS all day
> 
> Do you know what was in box #92??  BTW, floor lamps are over-rated.  I've never owned one that I really like!
> 
> *Gretchen* (and Pamela)  We also love Glee here too!   I don't like to see the HS boys deep kissing though!  (sorry no offense to anyone)  I like Ginnifer Goodwin too.  I guess Big Love is over now?
> 
> Is there guy/guy kissing in season 2?  That ought to freak out DS pretty well!
> 
> 
> *Pamela*  It DOES sound like you got a lot done yesterday
> Of course you are correct that we need to find a home for everything right off the bat and keep it that way but since we know we're moving again sometime this year I'm not sure we will exactly go by that principle.  There will probably be lots just staying in boxes in the attic too. I do know we need to throw a lot away!  The reality of moving twice this year is really hitting me hard today.  But, we'll get through it.  I just need to plow through and make this home liveable and cozy and "home" for a year and then do it all over again next summer (sigh).
> 
> Honestly,in hindsight, you have probably packed up and moved more times than I ever have, so I'm sure you are far more "expert" at it than I am!
> 
> Good advice for Laura and what exactly is On?  I'll have to google it.  I watched Kate plus 8 and can't wait to see it next week.  That woman is a nut case.  I feel very sorry for her kids to have to be around her and her attitude all the time.  She needs to take a chill pill and take it down a notch!
> With that said, I love to watch the show
> Too bad about the first soccer game and the tri at the same time but I'm sure you are used to that with 2 active children. for the scale this morning but you have the right attitude
> 
> ON = Old Navy.  Actually... I see a LOT of myself in Kate... I have for years.  But I agree, she is a bit of a nut case and getting nuttier all the time.  Kate (and kids) actually lives near my brother and SIL in PA.  The orchard they visit every year for the kids' pumpkins is within walking distance of my brother's house and my brother works for the orchard now and was on last year's "pumpkin" episode!!  It actually aired when DH ws in the hospital after his accident last fall,  but we knew it was coming and were able to TIVO it!  What a hoot to see my own brother with Kate and the kids!!!
> 
> Ugh, they just showed Hoarders on the View and that is just disgusting!  I don't need to see that while I'm surrounded by all these boxes.  Need to turn off the TV and get moving.  Have a great Friday!



Hope it was a good Friday for you.  Did you get a lot done??



glss1/2fll said:


> QOTD: I never have control of the remote and our TV seems to be stuck on ESPN so have no idea what shows are out there!  It's tough being the only girl!
> 
> 
> PRECISELY the reason I have my OWN tv! DH and I definitely DO NOT see eye to eye on tv choices.
> 
> We can finally use our bathroom! Nice. Today I'm going to have DH put up the towel holders on the wall and then it's just wait for the contractor to do 1 or 2 other things when they come in. But a shower in my own home is definitely on the agenda today!!  I got the construction dust mopped off the floor, so am feeling better.
> 
> I've been booked to start subbing the first day of school! I'll be filling a vacant position 1130-230 officially through the 23rd, but the principal said he thought it'd go longer than that. Nice to have the work, but kinda bad to be limited to just 3 hours. It prevents me from getting any longer hours. Maybe I can pick up some mornings. Our school has a new office manager this year and I know I already like her because I was called into a training and as we left she said, "So, I'll put you in for 30 minutes."  I got paid without even having to ask!
> 
> Better go get my shower and start running my quick errands before traffic becomes too terrible!



Lucky to get a steady sub job so quickly!  I haven't been called yet this year, but it is just a matter of time.  At my school there is no such thing as part-time for subs.  If they only need a half day sub, they usually find busy work for the other half of the day.  Sometimes it is boring, but sometimes it works out really well. 




BernardandMissBianca said:


> *Pamela* we were going to head home earlier this week but 100 miles of I-90 were closed between Syracuse and Schenectady, so we had to go South to go East. Since the Poconos were kind of along the way and the kids don't report to school until Tuesday (delay due to power outages) we opted to extend the trip plans.
> We will be back on Sunday or Monday and then I have to put the house back together and get stuff back in the basement, purging first though!!!
> 
> 
> Sounds like a good excuse to keep traveling!  How many snow days have your kids used up already?
> 
> 
> *Laura* in packing up all our clothes to take with us in case the worst happened during the hurricane I have come to the conclusion that we have to many clothes too. I have 10 bags and 4 hampers filled with clothes in the RV. And I put at least 8 hampers in the trailer that we had stored in a warehouse.
> 
> Now granted there are 6 of us and 2 wear uniforms for school, but I try to keep clothes for 2 weeks for each person. It's not easy though. But I have decided to do a major purge when we get back!!
> 
> That sounds like a LOT of clothes!  DD is the only one here with a real "excess" of clothes.   I could stand to purge some t-shirts from my wardrobe, but I've been steadily following the "one-in, one-out" rule for the last few months for my own side of the closet.  And DH (with some prompting  and help from me) was able to get rid of lots of stuff and hasn't been replacing it as quickly.  Next up he needs to go through his suits.  I'm sure they are ALL too large, but fortunately he doesn't need to wear a suit very often any more (wore one every day for about 15+ years).
> 
> 
> I also tend to buy the same thing in multiple colors if I like it, but I'm ok with that. At least I know I will wear it and it won't just sit there in the drawer.





my3princes said:


> We never miss the Amazing Race.  Sunday night is date night for hubby and I.  We always stop everything and sit down and watch it
> 
> It is family time for us.... we watch it all together.
> 
> 
> 
> There will be no relaxing as we are helping with the clean up efforts.  I will be leading a team tomorrow, not sure where or what yet, but there is so much to do.  Our Maple Orchard is fine, no damage.  It is on a steep hill and not close to the river so we faired well.  I don't think it will effect our production at all.
> 
> I got the clothing/food drive organized and the school will be accepting donations starting next week.  I can deliver to the organization on Friday's since I'm off.  They said they will have need for months to come.
> 
> It will be hard work, I'm sure.  Thanks for helping others.
> P  when is the next swim meet in this area?



Don't know yet.  Fall/winter swim schedule isn't out yet.  But I'd be happy to come up for a visit!  

**************

Busy day here, of course.  I got a good amount of housework done this morning before lunch and at least I am going into the holiday weekend with some of that off my plate.  Laundry is fully caught up (except one load to fold), so I can skip that this weekend!  Downstairs is fully dusted and vacuumed.  I'll do upstairs bathrooms this weekend and call it good!  

Skipped my workout today.... bad girl!  I should have done it first thing this morning, but by the time I dropped off DD and hit the dump, made breakfast, etc, the morning got away from me.  And then robotics, pick up DD, farmer's market, dinner, and a VERY important game of Life with DS and now a "Glee-athon" with the kids.... no time for the TM today!!

Gotta go enjoy the GLEE!  Talk with you all tomorrow............P


----------



## trinaweena

I was doing really well this week, fell off the wagon a bit today, but i should be getting my monthly friend this weekend and i was REALLY stressed out yesterday so I knew this would happen. Doesn't excuse it but unlike every other time i fall off the wagon im not letting this ruin my weekend.  Back on traack tomorrow.

Yesterday was my boyfriend's birthday and we ended up getting in a huge huge huge fight. I thought we were breaking up. It was a really bad day and I stayed over there last night and we talked and worked everything out but I still feel a bit off.  We don't have BIG fights very often so it throws me off and im having trouble getting past it.

Work has been crazy.  I'm sorry I scared you all with my loose snake story haha! Happens all the time at my work.  I went to my other manager today and told her about how boss boss did not allow me to take my break on Wed and that i didnt think that was right. I doubt anything will come of it but I feel better having told her about it.

Let's see, my favorite tv shows?  Haha how much time do you guys have?  I watch A LOT of tv.  I write for an entertainment blog and i also have insomnia so that sort of happens when you combine those two things.  Some shows I can think of offf the top of my head that i'm looking foward to are:
Doctor Who which started last week
Misfits
Sherlock
Criminal Minds
Community
Parks and Rec
30 Rocks
Archer
Its Always Sunny
Downton Abby
Fringe
Glee
Modern Family
Probably more but thats all I can think of off the top of my head. And half of those are UK shows. I watch a lot of UK tv.
Speaking of tv I'm going to go watch some now and relax before bed.  Off tomorrow, going to do homework and then go to an end of summer party at my boyfriend's aunts house.


----------



## mackeysmom

Thanks for all of the great responses regarding my Fall/Winter wardrobe.  

I have a feeling that once I go through my stuff from last year, I might find a few things that I can use as "starter" pieces.   I have a habit of buying things that "don't quite fit YET" - so I might be able to shop right from my closet. 

After I do that - I'll have to tackle my "miscellaneous" clothes.  I have waaaaay too many lounging/sleeping clothes, too much underwear and more socks than I can count.  (And I'll wear flip flops until it snows - so I don't need too many socks!!)

I envy minimalists 

- Laura


----------



## bellebookworm9

pjlla said:


> Gotta go enjoy the GLEE!  Talk with you all tomorrow............P



Yes, there is guy/guy kissing later in the season. I wouldn't say I'm comfortable with it, but it's also one of those things where you've been waiting for them to get together for so long (like, literally yelling at the TV week after week) that when it happened all of my friends and I were pretty much doing this:  

Also, Mom called a little bit ago. Our Magical Express stuff came in the mail today!


----------



## Disneywedding2010

We're in single digits until we get on the road to head to our new home! I'm a little worried about the storm near the gulf so keeping an eye on it. Hoping everything will be okay by the time we leave. 

I had a really hard afternoon. I was almost in a panic attack when I couldn't find the photo albums that I have of Josh and Maddie  pictures. I spent Josh's entire deployment in 07 putting those together. The more I pack up the more I realize I still haven't found them. Alan keeps reassuring me that we have them even though I've not come across them. I'm praying I just packed them away in a box and forgot about them. 

To get everything off of my mind I had to get out of the house. I went over to my mom's and hung out with her and my uncle who I've not seen in YEARS. It was a nice 6 hours to get away from all the stress and not worry about anything. I may go over tomorrow for a few hours and hang out. Then come home and tackle things I need to finish up. 

I know one thing is for sure. I'm going to be sleeping like a baby the beginning part of next week. I have 7 training sessions left to burn before I leave. I'm doubling up sessions on M, Tues, W with another trainer. Then Thursday is my final training session with my trainer. I orginally was just going to keep them and use them in FL but I don't feel like driving half an hour into Orlando to go to the gym. 

Next week is going to be crazy...


----------



## jaelless

SettinSail said:


> Good morning LOSERS and welcome to FRIDAY
> 
> Quick QOTD and then I'll be back on later.....
> 
> *QOTD Friday Sept 2, 2011:
> With the Fall TV shows starting up in a few weeks, do you have a new show you are interested in checking out?  An old favorite you can't wait to start back up?  Or, are you not a TV watcher?*



current TV shows I like to watch are:
Eureka, Warehouse 13, Drop Dead Diva, NCIS, and Criminal Minds
Not sure what new shows are coming on, usually like Survivor and DWTS, but the casts on both shows aren't looking that exciting to me this time around. Oh yeah I forgot, both my son and me love Dr. Who  we were so excited to see it start up again this past weekend. It is one of the shows I can watch and exercise with at same time and it goes by fast.


----------



## mikamah

pjlla said:


> The scale was NOT my friend this morning, but since I KNOW in my heart I had a great week, I"m trying not to dwell on it.  Other than my dinner on Saturday (burger, pasta salad, dessert) I had a GREAT week!  And I hit the TM really hard three or four times.  And TOM is nearly gone, so all together, the scale should have been GREAT this morning.  But I'm moving forward from here.
> P


Love your positive attitude, pamela! 



SettinSail said:


> Movers are gone and 171 more boxes are in the house


OMG, that is overwhelming. YOU CAN DO IT!!!     and think how good it will feel once your done.  Exhausted, but you will have an amazing feeling of accomplishment.



tigger813 said:


> Got some running in this morning during my solo walk! Probably ran close to 1/4 of the time. Happy with what I accomplished. I'm hoping to walk the next 2 mornings as well, maybe even Monday as well. Had eggplant rollups for lunch with pesto and mozzarella cheese. Tasted so good!


 Nice job getting out there. 



BernardandMissBianca said:


> *Pamela* we were going to head home earlier this week but 100 miles of I-90 were closed between Syracuse and Schenectady, so we had to go South to go East. Since the Poconos were kind of along the way and the kids don't report to school until Tuesday (delay due to power outages) we opted to extend the trip plans.
> We will be back on Sunday or Monday and then I have to put the house back together and get stuff back in the basement, purging first though!!!


Enjoy the rest of your trip.  Hope all is well in your town. 

Good morning, friends.

I think vacation is catching up with ds.  He's still asleep and it's 8:50.  I don't think that has ever happened.  He did have football practice last night too.  

I stocked up the kitchen with lots of fruits and vegies, yesterday, and have am committing to not eating out this weekend.  We will go out for supper the first day of school on wednesday, and that is it.  We've been making smoothies lately for breakfast and using the chobani yogurt, they are filling and last a while.  I want one now, but don't want to wake ds up yet. 

I'm going to run/walk with a friend at 10 this morning, and hope to get back into a run/walking routine with the new school year.  I've definitely slacked over summer.  I love the fall weather to for getting out and moving.  

Hope you all have a wonderful, holiday weekend.


----------



## pjlla

trinaweena said:


> I was doing really well this week, fell off the wagon a bit today, but i should be getting my monthly friend this weekend and i was REALLY stressed out yesterday so I knew this would happen. Doesn't excuse it but unlike every other time i fall off the wagon im not letting this ruin my weekend.  Back on traack tomorrow.
> 
> Good idea!  Your stress level will thank you for getting back on track.  No sense in letting the stress of eating off plan add to your current stress level!
> 
> Yesterday was my boyfriend's birthday and we ended up getting in a huge huge huge fight. I thought we were breaking up. It was a really bad day and I stayed over there last night and we talked and worked everything out but I still feel a bit off.  We don't have BIG fights very often so it throws me off and im having trouble getting past it.
> 
> I'm so sorry.  I know how you feel.  When DH and I have had the occasional blow-out, I feel like I'm walking on eggshells for a few days.  I have the terrible moment, mid-fight when I really HATE him (or at least hate whatever aspect we are fighting about).... but when things blow over, I realize that I don't want to live my life without him.  He really is a great guy and I need to remind myself of that when his little habits start to drive me whack-o!
> 
> I'm sure you are having all of these feelings today too.  Maybe a run or good brisk walk could bring on some "happy" endorphins?
> 
> Work has been crazy.  I'm sorry I scared you all with my loose snake story haha! Happens all the time at my work.  I went to my other manager today and told her about how boss boss did not allow me to take my break on Wed and that i didnt think that was right. I doubt anything will come of it but I feel better having told her about it.
> 
> You DO need to speak up about it when things like that happen.  Even if nothing comes of it, at least you will know that you stood up for yourself.  But if it continues to happen regularly, you should document it and mention it again.
> 
> Let's see, my favorite tv shows?  Haha how much time do you guys have?  I watch A LOT of tv.  I write for an entertainment blog and i also have insomnia so that sort of happens when you combine those two things.  Some shows I can think of offf the top of my head that i'm looking foward to are:
> Doctor Who which started last week
> Misfits
> Sherlock
> Criminal Minds
> Community
> Parks and Rec
> 30 Rocks
> Archer
> Its Always Sunny
> Downton Abby
> Fringe
> Glee
> Modern Family
> Probably more but thats all I can think of off the top of my head. And half of those are UK shows. I watch a lot of UK tv.
> Speaking of tv I'm going to go watch some now and relax before bed.  Off tomorrow, going to do homework and then go to an end of summer party at my boyfriend's aunts house.



Gotta admit, I didn't recognize the names of most of those shows..... figured I was living in under a rock or something.... glad you mentioned they were mostly UK shows.  

I did enjoy Modern Family a few times when it first came out, but I just don't have much tv time in the fall/winter and I usually save it for my reality shows.

Care to share a link to your blog? 



mackeysmom said:


> Thanks for all of the great responses regarding my Fall/Winter wardrobe.
> 
> I have a feeling that once I go through my stuff from last year, I might find a few things that I can use as "starter" pieces.   I have a habit of buying things that "don't quite fit YET" - so I might be able to shop right from my closet.
> 
> After I do that - I'll have to tackle my "miscellaneous" clothes.  I have waaaaay too many lounging/sleeping clothes, too much underwear and more socks than I can count.  (And I'll wear flip flops until it snows - so I don't need too many socks!!)
> 
> I envy minimalists
> 
> - Laura



I know how you feel about the louging/sleeping clothes.  For some reason I kept getting pajamas for a few year for Christmas. And I am the type to usually "save" the new stuff until the old stuff wears out.  Well.... maybe I should just mention that my current favorite winter pajamas were bought when I was PG with DS who is  13 1/2!!   (yup, I've had to take them in a few times.... all the buttons are gone and I've sewn the front shut, and they are totally RATTY!) 

Anyhow, needless to say that lead to many years of "saving" pajamas!  And DH was working with Vermont Teddy Bear and their affiliate, Pajama-grams for a few years, so I got some beautiful pajamas from him.... but I kept saving them!  I cleaned out my closet last year and gave my mother TWO beautiful sets of size XL flannel pajamas from Pajama-grams.... complete in their fancy boxes and all!  THen I cleaned out my pajama drawer and put another few things in the Goodwill bag.  And maybe, just maybe, this winter I will let those ratty 14 year old jammies go to the dump.... maybe.



bellebookworm9 said:


> Yes, there is guy/guy kissing later in the season. I wouldn't say I'm comfortable with it, but it's also one of those things where you've been waiting for them to get together for so long (like, literally yelling at the TV week after week) that when it happened all of my friends and I were pretty much doing this:
> 
> Also, Mom called a little bit ago. Our Magical Express stuff came in the mail today!



I'm not homophobic, but I would like to be prepared for this I suppose.  Actually, I would like to be prepared for anything like that, be it girl/girl, girl/boy, or boy/boy..... because it may mean it is something that my 13 year old shouldn't be watching.  I had a little "moment" last night when Finn was praying to his "grilled Chees-us" about touching Rachel's chest (I know that the Dis would bleep out b**b).  And then, of course, he got to touch it.  I'm not sure what DS was thinking at that moment.  DD and I were chuckling a bit.  I will talk to him about it today when we are alone.    Then of course, there were the cheerleaders (Santana and Brittany??) who were making out??? What the heck was that all about???  Weird.  

I know, in some ways, this is kind of "real life"..... kids do stuff like this.  But honestly, couldn't it just be a nice show about Glee club with lots of cool music and dancing and a bit of drama??  oh well.  Guess I'll just have to think of it as lots of good "teaching" moments!



Disneywedding2010 said:


> We're in single digits until we get on the road to head to our new home! I'm a little worried about the storm near the gulf so keeping an eye on it. Hoping everything will be okay by the time we leave.
> 
> I had a really hard afternoon. I was almost in a panic attack when I couldn't find the photo albums that I have of Josh and Maddie  pictures. I spent Josh's entire deployment in 07 putting those together. The more I pack up the more I realize I still haven't found them. Alan keeps reassuring me that we have them even though I've not come across them. I'm praying I just packed them away in a box and forgot about them.
> 
> To get everything off of my mind I had to get out of the house. I went over to my mom's and hung out with her and my uncle who I've not seen in YEARS. It was a nice 6 hours to get away from all the stress and not worry about anything. I may go over tomorrow for a few hours and hang out. Then come home and tackle things I need to finish up.
> 
> I know one thing is for sure. I'm going to be sleeping like a baby the beginning part of next week. I have 7 training sessions left to burn before I leave. I'm doubling up sessions on M, Tues, W with another trainer. Then Thursday is my final training session with my trainer. I orginally was just going to keep them and use them in FL but I don't feel like driving half an hour into Orlando to go to the gym.
> 
> Next week is going to be crazy...



When you DO find those albums, maybe you could consider scanning the pictures and storing the discs in a safe deposit box somewhere?  That might make you feel better.... especially since you will be living in hurricane territory.  

I've always been SO paranoid about keeping copies of our pictures.  When the kids were little (pre-digital picture time), I would label all of my negative sleeves and leave those with my Mom.... and I always made duplicates of the 8mm home videos on VHS.  I kept the photos and VHS tapes and gave Mom the negatives and 8mm tapes to store for me.  She still has them!

Now, since we are digital, I don't worry so much.  We keep a separate back-up hard drive for the computer stuff, plus I upload to Shutterfly and Walgreens every so often.... plus, when I am feeling ambitious, I back up to discs.  Admittedly, the back-up drive and discs are all right here in my house with the photos, so if my house disappeared or burned down, I'd be sunk.  But the next time I get all of my discs caught up, I'm going to leave the folder with my Mom.  

Enjoy the last of your training sessions.  If you can't use them up, can you "gift" them to anyone?   



mikamah said:


> Love your positive attitude, pamela!
> 
> I'm trying to keep it postive today... especially since the scale was up again today!  What the heck????  I'm not stepping on that stupid scale again until next Friday.  And DH and I are going to stay totally OP this weekend...... no big splurges, no movie popcorn, no burgers, no pizza. Of course, now I'm singing "keep it positive" from "Legally Blonde, the musical" in my head!
> 
> I stocked up the kitchen with lots of fruits and vegies, yesterday, and have am committing to not eating out this weekend.  We will go out for supper the first day of school on wednesday, and that is it.  We've been making smoothies lately for breakfast and using the chobani yogurt, they are filling and last a while.  I want one now, but don't want to wake ds up yet.
> 
> I'm going to run/walk with a friend at 10 this morning, and hope to get back into a run/walking routine with the new school year.  I've definitely slacked over summer.  I love the fall weather to for getting out and moving.
> 
> Hope you all have a wonderful, holiday weekend.



It sounds like you are fully prepared for an OP weekend!  


*************
Morning friends!  What a beautiful morning to start the holiday weekend!  I thought DD would be up early this morning.  She wanted to head to the park to do a trial run of the bike route for next weekend's triathalon.  Guess she is in no hurry??

My oat bran hot cereal this morning was MOST unsatisfying.  Not sure why.  Maybe I added too much cinnamon?? I usually enjoy it, but not today.  Maybe because I was craving pancakes?   I thought that the hot cereal would fill that craving better than eggs, but I guess not. I bought some beautiful peaches at the farmers' market yesterday and will have one of those in a few minutes.

Anyone else here on Ancestry.com?  They are having a free access weekend to some international records.  I got into this pretty heavily a few years ago, but let my subscripton lapse because I didn't  have the time to work on it.  I decided to re-up my subscription for just this month and spend my free time with it.  I've got a few leads that I've needed international access to pursue, so I want to be sure to get in a few hours this weekend.  Too bad it is such a sedentary pursuit... but it is FUN!  It is kind of like being a history detective (yup, I love that show too!).  And most recently I was able to trace a direct ancestral lineage (of myself) back to the Revolutionary War!  I actually had (at least) two decendants who fought in it (they were brothers).  I think that is so cool!

DH's parents were both first generation here (his Dad's older siblings and parents were born in Sweden, his mom's parents were born in French-speaking Canada), so I definitely need the access to the international records to work on that branch.  I did pay for international access for one month last year so I could find the immigration records.  I did find the ship manifest containing his aunts and uncles names and his grandparents.  That was pretty neat!  

Anyhow, I am rambling.  I see that our new Fall Challenge thread has begun, so I am going to pop over there to say HI!  

TTYL................................P


----------



## donac

Good Saturday morning everyone.  

Dh was going to paint with ds this morning but he decided to help clean up a scout camp this morning.  They were hit by the hurricane last week.  The nice thing is that it is only about 45 minutes from the house.  

I have to run to the bank and a quick stop at the store.  Ds and I were supposed to talk about breakfasts and lunches for next week.  We all go back to school on Tuesday.  He wants to pack his lunch for his long days.  He has a couple of days where he goes from 9 to 8 so he wants to save money and pack his meals.  He has had this plan before and not followed through so we shall see. 

Ds did not get a job he was hoping for.  It was a full time position instead of the part time one he has now.  We just have to keep positive and hope for the best.  He is hopeful that someone who is full time now will get her nursing degree in Dec and get a nursing job and give up the position so he could try for it.  He was supposed to have 22 hours but 4 hours got cut.  He then was able to pick up 2 more hours somewhere else so it is not as bad as it was.  I just hope he can get a full time job before his brother graduates in May.

I read a couple of people talking about pjs'.  I must have 10 to 15 Disney night shirts.  I collected them over the course of several years.  I haven't gotten one lately but I haven't thrown any out.  It is my sense of magic every night.  I have one that is long and thermal from Fort Wilderness that I use when it gets very cold and snowy.

Off to get some things done while it is quiet here.

Have a happy and healthy day.


----------



## SettinSail

A quick pop-in to post the QOTD.  Then back to unpacking.  SLOW going so far

I am a big fan of Hungry Girl and her food "swaps".  A food swap is where you try to makeover a dish or even a single food with something healthier or lower in calories.

QOTD Saturday Sep 3, 2011
Have you ever come up with a food swap for something you really enjoy and want to continue eating w/o so many calories?

I love a good buffalo chicken sandwich.  This is usually fried chicken on a bun with buffalo sauce and some blue cheese dressing on the side for dipping   This could easily be 800-1000 cals at a restaurant.

Here is the swap I came up with:
1 morning star chicken patty     (140 cals)
1 whole wheat bun                  (150 cals)
1/2 tbs buffalo sauce               (0)
1/2 tbs blue cheese dressing     (40)
romaine lettuce                       (0)

Microwave the chicken patty and assemble on the bun.  Top with buffalo sauce, blue cheese dressing and lettuce.  Delicious and only 330 cals. I've also topped with tomato and pickle sometimes.  I've also used a blue cheese laughing cow spread instead of the dressing and tht's good too.

Please share your "swaps" even if it's just for a single item.  Such as a popsicle instead of ice cream.

I'll come back here tonight and catch up on replies.

Have a great Saturday!


----------



## tigger813

QOTD: We watch Eureka, Warehouse 13, Dr. Who, CSI and CSI:NY, Project Runway, Ghosthunters and Survivor and Amazing Race.

Got out for a solo walk this morning. Will walk with some others tomorrow morning. We are going to walk the 5K route before I go to church. Hope to walk/run tomorrow and Monday. 

Need to get showering and ready for our company. Brian just finished mopping the floors!

TTFN


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

*Pamela* we don't have snow days built into the calendar so I'm not sure where they will come from. I have Disney plans though for June 23rd so we have to be out by then. 

*Kathy*Apparently our side of town is good, just lost a few trees up at the top of the hill. We have power but the other side of town got the brunt of the weather, they have several large trees down and still no power. 





QOTD Saturday Sep 3, 2011
Have you ever come up with a food swap for something you really enjoy and want to continue eating w/o so many calories?

Not a clue!!!! I guess mine would be bread. I've switched to the flat breads and whole wheat tortillas.


----------



## bellebookworm9

pjlla said:


> I'm not homophobic, but I would like to be prepared for this I suppose.  Actually, I would like to be prepared for anything like that, be it girl/girl, girl/boy, or boy/boy..... because it may mean it is something that my 13 year old shouldn't be watching.  I had a little "moment" last night when Finn was praying to his "grilled Chees-us" about touching Rachel's chest (I know that the Dis would bleep out b**b).  And then, of course, he got to touch it.  I'm not sure what DS was thinking at that moment.  DD and I were chuckling a bit.  I will talk to him about it today when we are alone.    Then of course, there were the cheerleaders (Santana and Brittany??) who were making out??? What the heck was that all about???  Weird.



Sending you a PM about episodes you might want to pre-view.


----------



## my3princes

Can I just say that our community is amazing.  Actually it's the community that I grew up in, but it's the next town over from us and they had lots of damage.  I run the lacrosse program in that town so we are very connected.  We had a good turnout for our volunteer day.  I would guess 100+ people.  We were dispersed to various areas in need.  People had called and asked for help.  They also sent teams to the town parks, the idea was that if we had extra volunteers they would work on the parks.  I was team lead for one neighborhood/park.  People were sent to houses and the park.  I was to check with the various houses to make sure we had enough people to meet their needs.  In the process I discovered several more families that needed help, but wouldn't ask as they felt others had greater need.  I was able to pull everyone out of the park and place them in homes.  When we left the neighborhood we had completed most projects.  There is backyard that has a tree down and needs the garden pulled out because of the contaminents that were in the river water.  That wasn't high priority for them or us.  We also have one more garage that had 4 feet of water in it.  We got the basement of the house emptied and everything brought to the dump.  The homeowners were exhausted so we left the garage for a team tomorrow.  The is one more house that had requested help, but were not home and one of the families that we helped today thinks his neighbor needs help, but he drives for greyhound and wasn't home.  One house has most likely been condemned so nothing can be done to it and another had the oil tank tip over and spill 150 gallons of fuel oil which means a hazmat team has to go into that one.  All in all it was very productive and that neighborhood was so greatful and amazed at how quickly things got done 

The rest of the weekend is looking like rain which could cause many more issues.  I plan to go through our closets and basement to get items off to help families.  My basement can use a good cleaning so this will be my motivation.


----------



## Zoesmama03

My Dr's appointment went pretty good.  We are trying something else before switching the pill completely as it has been doing a pretty good job of keeping it down since I've been on 40 mg pill and not trying to add up 4 10mg to make it.  We added a pill that I was first placed on but made me sleepy. Because of that she said we'd do it at night to see if it will keep my heartrate down as it will rise over 100 for a prolonged time and may be in part causing the symptoms.  I may work towards being on it twice a day later instead of my old pill in morning and that one at night. I had to get in for a pap/well women so she said good set it for a month I want to check on the BP. I forgot to get a refill on my main pill so I will have to call the office and see if they can get a script ready or call one more approval in as it will run out about 6 days before my appointment otherwise. 


Thanks Shawn I promise to let you all see less and less of me more often.   I'm tracking even though the last couple days have not been my best eating choices.


----------



## dvccruiser76

Wow, I popped on to the DIS and thought that I had posted last night, but I must not have  I'm definitely feeling the stress of work. This morning I called CVS to refill my bp meds and was wondering why they didn't call for my auto refill and when I spoke to the guy he said it wasn't due through my insurance until 9/10, so I said okay I'll just wait until then. I only have 3 pills left, so it's only a couple of days and then as I was getting ready to go for a walk with DH and DS I saw the refill that I had picked up a week ago for it  I had totally forgotten that I already had it. What a ditz 



donac said:


> Summer Challenge Biggest Loser  Final Results
> Here we celebrate our progress and recognize our superstars.
> 
> Reminder:
> -if anybody knows they will miss weighing in, just PM and let me know and youll be marked excused
> 
> First some stats
> 
> MAINTAINERS:
> (staying within 2 lbs of their maintain weight is successfully maintaining!)
> # of Maintainers Reporting In & Successfully Maintaining:1
> Congrats Rose & Mike
> 
> LOSERS:
> We started with 80 members.  Our last weigh in had 17 members
> 
> 
> weigh ins----------------------- 17
> gains----------------------------4
> maintains------------------------1
> losses-------------------------- 12
> 
> 
> Biggest Loser Summer Challenge Final Result
> For the challenge this week's group has lost 77.6 pounds
> 
> 
> Before the weekly superstar list comes the disclaimer. I am human and I make mistakes. If you have any questions please contact me. For your reference this is the magic percentage of weight lost formula - weight loss for the week divided by weight for last week times 100, that gives us the percentage. Now let me test that with my numbers for week 1, click, click, click goes the calculator. Yes, that agrees with the percentage on the magic spreadsheet. (btw if its been more than 1 week between weigh-ins, then the % loss is divided by the number of weeks, to keep everybody on the same basis)
> 
> Now let's get to the good stuff. Who were our superstars of the week? This time Ive done a TOP 10 LIST ! That criteria may change from week to week. Hey I'm in charge here and I get paid nothin' to do this so you better take what you can get! (and if theres something you want to know, just ask me!)
> 
> The WISH Biggest Loser Summer Challenge Final Result
> 
> #10- mackeysmom   1.69%
> #9-liesel   1,75%
> #8- jaelless    1.86%
> #7- aamomma   2.25%
> #6 -wickey'sfriend   3.91%
> #5- glss1/2fll   4.65%
> #4- pjstevens   5.19%
> #3- bellebookworm9   5.72%
> #2- JacksLilWench   5.87%
> 
> and now
> 
> Summer Challenge Biggest Loser is:
> #1-satorifound   11.22 %  (18 pounds)
> 
> 
> Quote from Dare2Dream: How is your week going? Are you OP (on program)? Are you exercising? Drinking that water? You know what to do to make the magic happen. Get on the wagon. We are all here to help you on the journey. We can do this one day at a time. One bite at a time.
> 
> Have a happy and healthy day!
> 
> 
> Congratulations satorifound



Great job everyone  

Satorifound you should be so proud of your accomplishment 



bellebookworm9 said:


> I do have Spectro...it's from the official Spectro soundtrack, but not exactly the same as the parade.



I sent you a PM. 



SettinSail said:


> *QOTD Friday Sept 2, 2011:
> With the Fall TV shows starting up in a few weeks, do you have a new show you are interested in checking out?  An old favorite you can't wait to start back up?  Or, are you not a TV watcher?*



Let's see, no more Brothers and Sisters, so The Bachelor/Bachelorette, the BL, How I Met Your Mother, The Big Bang Theory, Desperate Housewives, Grey's Anatomy, Private Practice, Modern Family, American Idol, and Happy Endings. 

Man I watch a lot of TV 

I'd also like to check out the X-Factor now that Simon and Paula are back together and maybe the new Once Upon a Time, which comes out in October. 



lisah0711 said:


> *Sue,* do you ever listen to d-cot radio?  It's internet streaming so you can't burn a disc but you can listen to anything on demand.  They have music from many of the parks, like DL Paris has some great music.  I'll listen to Epcot music one day, then Disneyland music, today is Pirate Friday.
> 
> When DS had his speech therapy he had two teachers, one at school and a private one.  They worked together and it worked just fine as they were working on the same skills -- probably helped because it was reinforced differently.  Incredibly there will be a time later in your life when you will say "oh, yeah, I guess we did do speech for awhile."



Nope, what's d-cot radio? 

So far we've had our first appointments with both. I think they were trying to get him to get used to them first, so I'll give it a few weeks. Yesterday she focussed on getting him to clean up after playing. It wasn't really speech related, but I figued she must have a reason for it 



mikamah said:


> *Sue*- Where did you work in Falmouth?  We stayed in falmouth and biked the trails there, and took the ferry to the vineyard one day and biked all around Oak bluffs.  Falmouth is just beautiful.  We ate at The Nimrod, and he played on the school's playground, and we stayed at the Inn on the Square.  It was such a great location for biking.



We both worked on the audit of the Steamship Authority where you took the ferry from. 

We were down there for 3 weeks and went to dinner together every night. We went to the Brittish Beer Company, The Golden Goose, The Roo Bar, Fish Mongers, The Roadhouse Cafe in Hyannis, Alberto's Ristorante in downtown Hyannis, and a couple of others that have slipped my momnesia attacked mind 



Disneywedding2010 said:


> Morning Losers!
> 
> Today is my last training session with my trainer. It's bittersweet. He's been my trainer since Jan 2009. I joined 24 Hour Fitness a few days before the 2 year anniversary of my family's death.
> 
> Plans for the day consist of going to the gym, coming home and take a couple hour nap (didn't sleep all that great), call DVC, call water company in FL, and finish cleaning out freezers & refridgerators. I also need to finish our bathroom.



Wow, how do you ever know how many places to call and change your address with? That would take me weeks on end to try and figure out. 



bellebookworm9 said:


> I had at least two people ask me if I lost weight today, and one of them said I looked "really skinny".  Also very exciting: Day 1 is crossed off!



That's great  Love the countdown calendar BTW 



bellebookworm9 said:


> Also, Mom called a little bit ago. Our Magical Express stuff came in the mail today!



Yahoo 



Disneywedding2010 said:


> We're in single digits until we get on the road to head to our new home! I'm a little worried about the storm near the gulf so keeping an eye on it. Hoping everything will be okay by the time we leave.
> 
> I had a really hard afternoon. I was almost in a panic attack when I couldn't find the photo albums that I have of Josh and Maddie  pictures. I spent Josh's entire deployment in 07 putting those together. The more I pack up the more I realize I still haven't found them. Alan keeps reassuring me that we have them even though I've not come across them. I'm praying I just packed them away in a box and forgot about them.
> 
> To get everything off of my mind I had to get out of the house. I went over to my mom's and hung out with her and my uncle who I've not seen in YEARS. It was a nice 6 hours to get away from all the stress and not worry about anything. I may go over tomorrow for a few hours and hang out. Then come home and tackle things I need to finish up.
> 
> I know one thing is for sure. I'm going to be sleeping like a baby the beginning part of next week. I have 7 training sessions left to burn before I leave. I'm doubling up sessions on M, Tues, W with another trainer. Then Thursday is my final training session with my trainer. I orginally was just going to keep them and use them in FL but I don't feel like driving half an hour into Orlando to go to the gym.
> 
> Next week is going to be crazy...



It'll be worth it in the end and hopefully you'll be in a healthier/happier place once you're all settled in. Good for you for moving on and forward 



donac said:


> Good Saturday morning everyone.
> 
> Dh was going to paint with ds this morning but he decided to help clean up a scout camp this morning.  They were hit by the hurricane last week.  The nice thing is that it is only about 45 minutes from the house.
> 
> I have to run to the bank and a quick stop at the store.  Ds and I were supposed to talk about breakfasts and lunches for next week.  We all go back to school on Tuesday.  He wants to pack his lunch for his long days.  He has a couple of days where he goes from 9 to 8 so he wants to save money and pack his meals.  He has had this plan before and not followed through so we shall see.
> 
> Ds did not get a job he was hoping for.  It was a full time position instead of the part time one he has now.  We just have to keep positive and hope for the best.  He is hopeful that someone who is full time now will get her nursing degree in Dec and get a nursing job and give up the position so he could try for it.  He was supposed to have 22 hours but 4 hours got cut.  He then was able to pick up 2 more hours somewhere else so it is not as bad as it was.  I just hope he can get a full time job before his brother graduates in May.
> 
> I read a couple of people talking about pjs'.  I must have 10 to 15 Disney night shirts.  I collected them over the course of several years.  I haven't gotten one lately but I haven't thrown any out.  It is my sense of magic every night.  I have one that is long and thermal from Fort Wilderness that I use when it gets very cold and snowy.
> 
> Off to get some things done while it is quiet here.
> 
> Have a happy and healthy day.



Hi Donac  I'll PM you about the weight tracking. 



SettinSail said:


> QOTD Saturday Sep 3, 2011
> Have you ever come up with a food swap for something you really enjoy and want to continue eating w/o so many calories?



My easy banana cream cheesecake flavored snack.


1 tbs whipped cream cheese
1 tbs fluff
1 banana
1 dash of lemon juice (optional)

Mix the cream cheese, fluff and lemon juice until well blended and cut/break off one banana into chunks for dipping. Delicious


----------



## bellebookworm9

SettinSail said:


> QOTD Saturday Sep 3, 2011
> Have you ever come up with a food swap for something you really enjoy and want to continue eating w/o so many calories?



The only thing I can think of right now is that instead of eating ice cream, I now have one of the WW frozen treats, which are a lot less points but still satisfy my sweet tooth.



dvccruiser76 said:


> Wow, I popped on to the DIS and thought that I had posted last night, but I must not have  I'm definitely feeling the stress of work. This morning I called CVS to refill my bp meds and was wondering why they didn't call for my auto refill and when I spoke to the guy he said it wasn't due through my insurance until 9/10, so I said okay I'll just wait until then. I only have 3 pills left, so it's only a couple of days and then as I was getting ready to go for a walk with DH and DS I saw the refill that I had picked up a week ago for it  I had totally forgotten that I already had it. What a ditz
> 
> That's great  Love the countdown calendar BTW
> 
> 
> 
> Yahoo



Haha I totally understand the ditz thing. Yesterday when I went to Wegmans I thought, "Oh I need shampoo." It was on sale for 77 cents a bottle, so I grabbed two normal sized ones. Then I got back home and realized I already had a new bigger bottle.  Guess I'll be set for awhile! 

Thanks! I'm quite proud of the countdown calendar. This trip still doesn't feel real to me. I think it's partly because it's in the middle of the year and I'm focusing on school, where as the last one was after school ended by about a week. Also, there's not nearly as much to plan with this one since we'll be there for less time, are only visiting two parks, and don't have as many rides we want to do. 

**************
I've been really good today overall. The tour this morning went really well. I had a new guide shadow me, so that was cool. The families actually had questions.  Admissions had ice cream sandwiches afterwards because it was HOT here today-like in the 90s, so I had one.  Tours always tire me out, so I came back and napped for about an hour. 

I'm hooked on the Stephanie Plum books by Janet Evanovich. I started with 16 & 17, then ordered 1-3 from the library, just finished those today, and now have a compilation book with 4-6 ordered from the library as well. I'm really excited to have found some new reading!


----------



## cclovesdis

Hi Everyone!

I had a very busy week and haven't been able to get on here much. I feel bad. I've missed chatting.

Congrats to all of us for finishing the challenge and especially to our BL satorifound!

Sue: I observed a few EI sessions and even with all the discussion about what could possibly happen prior to observing, I was surprised by what helps. I WISH the best for Dylan. 

I posted on the Fall Challenge thread and am looking forward to coaching HH again. I am changing it up somewhat to include more Disney. I have been prize shopping as well.

I know I owe a few of you a prize. I have your addresses in my car and just need to get to the post office. I had a doctor's appt all 5 nights this week. I underwent some allergy testing and I am now following an avoidance diet. According to the test results, I have lots of allergies. Some are very mild (cats & dogs-and we had a cat for 17 years and I never sneezed more than the average person) and some are not so mild. I am allergic to wheat, rice, and oats plus cashews, hazelnuts, and oysters. I can't remember when I ate any of the last three, so that should be easy enough. But, wheat and rice? Tomorrow, I'm going shopping for lots of fruits and veggies, lean protein, and fat free/lowfat dairy. I didn't know for sure until yesterday what I could and couldn't eat, but I had some stuff available for today and picked up a few things when the test results showed some allergies earlier in the week. I have an appt with my nutrionist next week as well.

Looking forward to the next challenge. I may have lots of answers to today's QOTD soon. The one that comes to mind now is egg substitute. I haven't found a recipe yet that egg sub doesn't work for- and that includes brownies. 

Have a great rest of your long weekend!

CC


----------



## buzz5985

SettinSail said:


> A quick pop-in to post the QOTD.  Then back to unpacking.  SLOW going so far
> 
> I am a big fan of Hungry Girl and her food "swaps".  A food swap is where you try to makeover a dish or even a single food with something healthier or lower in calories.
> 
> QOTD Saturday Sep 3, 2011
> Have you ever come up with a food swap for something you really enjoy and want to continue eating w/o so many calories?
> 
> I love a good buffalo chicken sandwich.  This is usually fried chicken on a bun with buffalo sauce and some blue cheese dressing on the side for dipping   This could easily be 800-1000 cals at a restaurant.
> 
> Here is the swap I came up with:
> 1 morning star chicken patty     (140 cals)
> 1 whole wheat bun                  (150 cals)
> 1/2 tbs buffalo sauce               (0)
> 1/2 tbs blue cheese dressing     (40)
> romaine lettuce                       (0)
> 
> Microwave the chicken patty and assemble on the bun.  Top with buffalo sauce, blue cheese dressing and lettuce.  Delicious and only 330 cals. I've also topped with tomato and pickle sometimes.  I've also used a blue cheese laughing cow spread instead of the dressing and tht's good too.
> 
> Please share your "swaps" even if it's just for a single item.  Such as a popsicle instead of ice cream.
> 
> I'll come back here tonight and catch up on replies.
> 
> Have a great Saturday!



Mine is a recipe from Cooking Light.  Very easy to make.  It's worth it to go to a "good" deli to get the prosciutto - it's a lot less salty.  Worthy dish to serve to company.

Chicken Cordon Bleu


This lightened version of Chicken Cordon Bleu remains tres délicieuse despite a modest amount of butter. Fix mashed potatoes and a side of green beans while the chicken bakes.


Photo by: Beau Gustafson 

YIELD: 4 servings (serving size: 1 rolled chicken breast half) 
COURSE: Main Dishes 

Ingredients
1/4 cup fat-free, less-sodium chicken broth
5 teaspoons butter, melted
1 large garlic clove, minced
1/2 cup dry breadcrumbs
1 tablespoon grated fresh Parmigiano-Reggiano cheese
1 teaspoon paprika
4 (6-ounce) skinless, boneless chicken breast halves
1/4 teaspoon salt
1/4 teaspoon dried oregano
1/4 teaspoon freshly ground black pepper
4 thin slices prosciutto (about 2 ounces)
1/4 cup (1 ounce) shredded part-skim mozzarella cheese
 Cooking spray

Preparation


Preheat oven to 350°.

Place broth in a small microwave-safe bowl; microwave at high 15 seconds or until warm. Stir in butter and garlic. Combine breadcrumbs, Parmigiano-Reggiano, and paprika in a medium shallow bowl; set aside.

Place each chicken breast half between 2 sheets of heavy-duty plastic wrap, and pound each to 1/4-inch thickness using a meat mallet or rolling pin. Sprinkle both sides of chicken with salt, oregano, and pepper. Top each breast half with 1 slice of prosciutto and 1 tablespoon mozzarella. Roll up each breast half jelly-roll fashion. Dip each roll in chicken broth mixture; dredge in breadcrumb mixture. Place rolls, seam side down, in an 8-inch square baking dish coated with cooking spray. Pour remaining broth mixture over chicken. Bake at 350° for 28 minutes or until juices run clear and tops are golden.


Nutritional Information

Amount per serving Calories: 297 
Calories from fat: 30% 
Fat: 9.9g 
Saturated fat: 4.4g 
Monounsaturated fat: 3.6g 
Polyunsaturated fat: 1g 
Protein: 45.5g 
Carbohydrate: 3.8g 
Fiber: 0.5g 
Cholesterol: 125mg 
Iron: 1.9mg 
Sodium: 619mg 
Calcium: 94mg


----------



## buzz5985

The new thread for the Fall Challenge has been posted.  We shall continue to have discussions on this thread and everyone can post their intentions on the new thread.  

Janis


----------



## JacksLilWench

SettinSail said:


> *QOTD Friday Sept 2, 2011:
> With the Fall TV shows starting up in a few weeks, do you have a new show you are interested in checking out?  An old favorite you can't wait to start back up?  Or, are you not a TV watcher?*



I'm most excited for all the initial shows: CSI, NCIS, etc.  The new show that looks pretty good is Person of Interest.  I always thought Jim Caviezel was quite attractive, haha!



SettinSail said:


> QOTD Saturday Sep 3, 2011
> Have you ever come up with a food swap for something you really enjoy and want to continue eating w/o so many calories?
> 
> I love a good buffalo chicken sandwich.  This is usually fried chicken on a bun with buffalo sauce and some blue cheese dressing on the side for dipping   This could easily be 800-1000 cals at a restaurant.
> 
> Here is the swap I came up with:
> 1 morning star chicken patty     (140 cals)
> 1 whole wheat bun                  (150 cals)
> 1/2 tbs buffalo sauce               (0)
> 1/2 tbs blue cheese dressing     (40)
> romaine lettuce                       (0)
> 
> Microwave the chicken patty and assemble on the bun.  Top with buffalo sauce, blue cheese dressing and lettuce.  Delicious and only 330 cals. I've also topped with tomato and pickle sometimes.  I've also used a blue cheese laughing cow spread instead of the dressing and tht's good too.
> 
> Please share your "swaps" even if it's just for a single item.  Such as a popsicle instead of ice cream.
> 
> I'll come back here tonight and catch up on replies.
> 
> Have a great Saturday!





buzz5985 said:


> Mine is a recipe from Cooking Light.  Very easy to make.  It's worth it to go to a "good" deli to get the prosciutto - it's a lot less salty.  Worthy dish to serve to company.
> 
> Chicken Cordon Bleu
> 
> 
> This lightened version of Chicken Cordon Bleu remains tres délicieuse despite a modest amount of butter. Fix mashed potatoes and a side of green beans while the chicken bakes.
> 
> 
> Photo by: Beau Gustafson
> 
> YIELD: 4 servings (serving size: 1 rolled chicken breast half)
> COURSE: Main Dishes
> 
> Ingredients
> 1/4 cup fat-free, less-sodium chicken broth
> 5 teaspoons butter, melted
> 1 large garlic clove, minced
> 1/2 cup dry breadcrumbs
> 1 tablespoon grated fresh Parmigiano-Reggiano cheese
> 1 teaspoon paprika
> 4 (6-ounce) skinless, boneless chicken breast halves
> 1/4 teaspoon salt
> 1/4 teaspoon dried oregano
> 1/4 teaspoon freshly ground black pepper
> 4 thin slices prosciutto (about 2 ounces)
> 1/4 cup (1 ounce) shredded part-skim mozzarella cheese
> Cooking spray
> 
> Preparation
> 
> 
> Preheat oven to 350°.
> 
> Place broth in a small microwave-safe bowl; microwave at high 15 seconds or until warm. Stir in butter and garlic. Combine breadcrumbs, Parmigiano-Reggiano, and paprika in a medium shallow bowl; set aside.
> 
> Place each chicken breast half between 2 sheets of heavy-duty plastic wrap, and pound each to 1/4-inch thickness using a meat mallet or rolling pin. Sprinkle both sides of chicken with salt, oregano, and pepper. Top each breast half with 1 slice of prosciutto and 1 tablespoon mozzarella. Roll up each breast half jelly-roll fashion. Dip each roll in chicken broth mixture; dredge in breadcrumb mixture. Place rolls, seam side down, in an 8-inch square baking dish coated with cooking spray. Pour remaining broth mixture over chicken. Bake at 350° for 28 minutes or until juices run clear and tops are golden.
> 
> 
> Nutritional Information
> 
> Amount per serving Calories: 297
> Calories from fat: 30%
> Fat: 9.9g
> Saturated fat: 4.4g
> Monounsaturated fat: 3.6g
> Polyunsaturated fat: 1g
> Protein: 45.5g
> Carbohydrate: 3.8g
> Fiber: 0.5g
> Cholesterol: 125mg
> Iron: 1.9mg
> Sodium: 619mg
> Calcium: 94mg



Those recipes sound DELICIOUS.  That being said, I might have to steal one for my own favorite swap because I don't have one of my own, haha.  I do like to eat the Boca and Morningstar Farms meatless products regularly.  Most of the time, I can't even tell the difference!


----------



## lisah0711

Good morning all!  

They are running the Disneyland Half Marathon right now!    It's been fun following the tweets.  



SettinSail said:


> QOTD Saturday Sep 3, 2011 Have you ever come up with a food swap for something you really enjoy and want to continue eating w/o so many calories?



I love almost anything from Cooking Light.  Also, I've been trying more to go for quality food -- eating something if it only sounds really tasty, even if it is higher in calories so food is more satisfying.  I'll let you know how that works.  

So I take it, *Shawn,* that all this second round of stuff must belong to your DH, since that other stuff wasn't his.   

*Deb,* it is wonderful that you are able to help so many of your neighbors.    Maybe with the rain you can get a smidge of rest -- can't do all that helping if you don't take care of you, too.    Glad that your orchard is okay. 

*Melissa,* glad to hear about the good report from the doctor.  Blood pressure medicine can be hard to figure out but it is nice when they get it!  


*Sue,* my fellow September bride.    My recollection is that several of us are September brides.  *Chime in if you were a September bride.* And don't worry about the momnesia -- I think it's only a problem if you don't realize it's happening.  

Oh and d-cot radio is at www.d-cot.com  You do have to sign it but it is free.  



buzz5985 said:


> The new thread for the Fall Challenge has been posted.  We shall continue to have discussions on this thread and everyone can post their intentions on the new thread.  Janis



Thanks so much for being our hostess, *Janis*!  We still have some results to be posted on this thread, too. 

Have a great day all!


----------



## lisah0711

*Happy Birthday, Rose!*


----------



## my3princes

ROSE


----------



## SettinSail

Good morning lovely losers

I hope you are having a great long weekend and treating yourself
Sleeping later, afternoon naps, reading a good book, glass of wine, talking with a friend, movies, pedicure, walking or a drive are all good non-calorie treats!!!

Things are looking better around here. We got a lot done yesterday.  Many boxes could go straight to the attic~seasonal decorations, memerobillia for myself, DH and DS.  Threw out some things and added to the Goodwill pile. We are making progress!  And you ARE right Lisa, most of this stuff actually does appear to be DH's.  LOTS of tools, garage and outdoor stuff, office stuff, etc.  I was very pleased with his effort yesterday.  He's always had a thing about parking both cars in the garage so he is desperately trying to get it cleared out.  Pamela, around here recycle comes right to your door, same say as garbage collection  We just put boxes and paper on the street and they pick them up!

Happy Birthday to Rose!  Hope she is having a wonderful time.

I am almost a September bride (Oct 1st)

Janis, I am heading to the Fall thread next to sign up!  Hope to see you ALL there!

Gretchen, I too  your countdown calendar.  I'm reading last Summer's Stepanie Plum and on the waiting list at the library for this Summer's (18?)
Very enjoyable light reading.  The movie comes out this Fall with Catherine Heidel playing Stephanie.  I envisioned her more looking like Angie Harmon or Sandra Bullock

Sue, I feel like sometimes I put so much into my job that I too get forgetful in other areas.  I notice this in DH too.

Melissa, glad you had a good Dr appt and are on the way to getting your BP worked out.

Deb for all you do.

Dona, sorry DS did not get the job  Hopefully something will work out for him this year.  And, atleast he does have the other PT one for now.

CC, good luck with ALL those allergies - WOW!

Sorry, I don't have time to go back any further.  Pamela, I know you posted alot of stuff I wanted to respond to.   for the scale issue.  I think you should be so proud of yourself for all you have accomplished and for working so hard to maintain.  Do you need to have a high calorie day by any chance?

Today will be more of the same around here.  I hope DH & DS will go off and play some golf or something.  I need to go around and drop off the items we've borrowed from family and friends at some point.

Now for our QOTD.  We have been talking about Fall being right around the corner.  Fall is apple production time in our state.  Did you know that the crabapple is the only apple native to North America?  (saw that on Jeopardy the other night) Washington state is the leading producer in the US and apples are mostly grown in our northern states.  In NC, they are grown in our mountains.

QOTD Sunday September 4, 2011:
What is your favorite kind of apple?  What is your favorite way to eat it?
If you don't eat apples what is your favorite fruit?

I like gala apples and I like to use my apple slicer and eat them sliced.  DH & I usually eat an apple every day


----------



## my3princes

SettinSail said:


> QOTD Sunday September 4, 2011:
> What is your favorite kind of apple?  What is your favorite way to eat it?
> If you don't eat apples what is your favorite fruit?
> 
> I like gala apples and I like to use my apple slicer and eat them sliced.  DH & I usually eat an apple every day



I'm glad that things are finding a home in your new home.  It feels good to get things put away.



My favorite apples are Macintosh.


----------



## lisah0711

SettinSail said:


> QOTD Sunday September 4, 2011:
> What is your favorite kind of apple?  What is your favorite way to eat it?
> If you don't eat apples what is your favorite fruit?
> 
> I like gala apples and I like to use my apple slicer and eat them sliced.  DH & I usually eat an apple every day



Right next door to WA state here so we get lots of wonderful apples.    I love the Pink Lady apples as well as the Pacific Rose apples -- they are so sweet.  I always love a good Fuji apple, too.  Apparently I've turned into an apple snob as I can't abide the old red delicious that I grew up on.    I just eat them sliced or sometimes will make a waldorf salad with a little light Miracle Whip and a few pecans or walnuts -- sounds good for lunch!  

Glad that some of that stuff was your DH's, *Shawn.*  

Have a great day losers (and maintainers)!


----------



## donac

I agree with gala or fuji

I like to cut them up into small pieces with the skins on, sprinkle some brown sugar and throw in the micro for 3 - 5 minutes to make baked apple.

On to the fall challenge thread


----------



## bellebookworm9

SettinSail said:


> Gretchen, I too  your countdown calendar.  I'm reading last Summer's Stepanie Plum and on the waiting list at the library for this Summer's (18?)
> Very enjoyable light reading.  The movie comes out this Fall with Catherine Heidel playing Stephanie.  I envisioned her more looking like Angie Harmon or Sandra Bullock
> 
> QOTD Sunday September 4, 2011:
> What is your favorite kind of apple?  What is your favorite way to eat it?
> If you don't eat apples what is your favorite fruit?



Thanks! I think this summer's was 17, because 18 comes out in November. I think I heard that Katherine Heigl would be playing her before I read the books, so I easily picture her in the role. I loved her in 27 Dresses and the Ugly Truth.

Hmmm....apples are apples to me! Not my favorite fruit, but I do eat them. I bought some from the store the other day, I think they are Granny Smith.

*************************
Morning all! My allergies have been terrible last night and this morning. My left eye is just so itchy. I watched "Love Actually" last night, and it was really good. But I'll never be able to watch Harry Potter the same way-Emma Thompson (Professor Trelawney) and Alan Rickman (Snape) were *married* to each other in Love Actually! It was so weird to see them in normal roles!


----------



## liesel

to Rose!  I hope you are having a fantastic weekend!

*Lisa* I'm a September bride too!  Our anniversary is next week (the 13th)!

I'm sorry I've been so MIA lately.  I've been a bit frustrated with hard work and lack of progress and no help from my doctor.  I overdid the exercise (running) the first 3 weeks the kids were in school and am now paying for it.  So I am resting and will resume light cross training next week so I can be ready for the Tink training program.  I'll most likely have to ease into it.  I hope you are all enjoying your holiday weekend.

Congrats to all the losers in this challenge!  I'll try to chat more this week before the fall challenge starts.  I hope everyone is enjoying their holiday weekend!


----------



## my3princes

I just watched Dirty Dancing.  Love  that movie.  Now to get something accomplished.


----------



## glss1/2fll

QOTD: Hmm I definitely try to avoid red delicious, although DS2 loves them--they're so juicy, Mom. ugh I like Braeburn, Fiji, gala, whatever kind is on sale. I bought some granny smith to make a pie about 8 months ago--they are still in the bottom of my  fridge drawer. I believe it's time to chuck those babies. Something a girlfriend and I did last fall was buy a box of seconds from an orchard ($6 each) and then made applesauce. It was soooo good! 

I did not run yesterday or today (yes, it's early here but supposed to be 90 all week). Didn't run while on vacation last week either. I'm feeling fat and guilty, TOM is almost here. May have to go out to DH's fancy exercise bike in the garage and cycle!

Had a very unsuccessful day at Ikea yesterday. So frustrating when you find out they no longer make the piece you are looking for. So much for a matching set. Then the cute on line shower curtain was ugly in real life. The clock for the bathroom was out of stock. It was definitely a "Calgon, take me away!" experience. grr

Today, I need to finish painting DS2's closet where the water heater was and get the garage back in order now that the water heater is there. Lots of fun at my house! 

Happy Birthday Rose!
Shawn, I'm glad most of those boxes are DH's. I cringed when I read the number delivered! We once moved and knew we were only going to live in the apartment 9 months. We barely unpacked and certainly didn't put anything on the walls. I was busy with DS1 (who was 2 weeks old when we moved) so didn't really care about decorating. Much more interested in sleep! I'm glad you got your house feeling "homey" for the year you'll be there.

Have a super day everybody!


----------



## jaelless

hmmm I pretty much like all the apples. I don't eat them enough though. Slicing them up is usually how I serve them. If kids aren't eating them too much, then I will either crush them up and make chunky cinnamon applesauce or oatmeal apple cookies. Both are yummy and usually around once a month in the Autumn.


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

QOTD Sunday September 4, 2011:
What is your favorite kind of apple?  What is your favorite way to eat it?
If you don't eat apples what is your favorite fruit?

I like Macintosh and Cortlands the best.


----------



## tigger813

QOTD: Honey crisps are my favorites though they are really expensive and difficult to find at some points during the fall. I'm looking forward to having some soon.

Today is officially the last day of summer for me! Tomorrow I get moving on getting back to where I was at Christmas last year. I have gained back all I lost in the challenge I did at the wellness center. Stress has been my biggest problem! Today I have been frustrated and ate very poorly. I also skipped exercise today.

My plan for tomorrow is to get up and do a 3-5 mile walk. I will also eat well and skip the bad snacks!

Tuesday will be last morning for early morning outside walks. I will do 2-3 miles then. I also have to work.

Wednesday the kids start school. I will get up at 5 and do WATP. I have to get Ash up at 6 to take to school at 7. At 8:40 I take Izzie to school. Then I will go to the grocery store and maybe a few other places and then come home and do some other workouts. Ash has soccer practice so I will get in some time walking/running at the track.

Thursday I will be at the spa at 9 and be there until 1:30 as well as on Friday. I will be doing my workouts at 5am. I will get some walking/running in at the track at night too during Izzie's soccer practice!

Now, to just stick to this plan and get back to better eating. 

I should see if the kids want supper. I plan on having just water tonight.

TTFN


----------



## Worfiedoodles

Rose&Mike said:


> *QOTD Tuesday, August 30
> If you could have the "ear" of anyone you want at Disney who would it be and what would you tell them?*



I would talk to someone who had the authority to implement my suggestions, and I would tell them that ticket, cruise and room prices are just too high. I would suggest loyalty discounts for repeat visitors in the resort properties, and I would also tell them the resorts need to go back to having individualized merchandise, to make them special. I would also compliment them on great successes and their customer service. 



Rose&Mike said:


> *QOTD, Wednesday, August 31st
> Ok, one more tough question. We all make excuses--excuses for why we don't eat right, why we don't exercise, etc. One thing I have had to learn is the difference between an actual reason for not doing something (ex: skipping a run because of an injury) and making an excuse to avoid doing something.
> 
> Having said all that, what common excuses do you use to avoid getting healthy? Can you think of a positive way to deal with it so that next time you want to skip a workout or eat poorly you are better prepared?*



My most frequent excuses are I don't have time and I'm too tired. I have to reorder my priorities so I get enough rest and make time. I've been working on it and I do go to bed at a decent hour, I just need to decide the workout is the most important part of the day. I don't skip breakfast, and I'm not skipping my workout -- and if I do, I will do something, anything, after work. 



SettinSail said:


> *So, for todays QOTD:  Thursday September 1, 2011:
> What are your plans for the Labor Day Weekend?  Have you made special preparations to keep on track?  Do you have plans to workout?  Do you have healthy foods ready to travel with you as needed?  Do you know what is being served at the barbecue youre attending?  Do you have any tips for the rest of us?  Come on people, look alive!  You know what they sayIf you fail to plan, YOU plan to fail! *



We arrived home Friday, and we went shopping right away (ok, we didn't really have an option -- the cupboards were bare!), I had my workout plan ready through October/November, so I just needed to jump back in. You are so right, it is the planning that is key! 



SettinSail said:


> Good morning LOSERS and welcome to FRIDAY
> 
> Quick QOTD and then I'll be back on later.....
> 
> *QOTD Friday Sept 2, 2011:
> With the Fall TV shows starting up in a few weeks, do you have a new show you are interested in checking out?  An old favorite you can't wait to start back up?  Or, are you not a TV watcher?*



I should not even admit this, because it's a long list...I will be returning to Masterpiece Mystery!, Masterpiece Classic, Masterpiece Contemporary, Castle, Hawaii 5-0, looking forward to Terra Nova!, BL, Body of Proof, the Middle, Modern Family, Big Bang Theory, and Grey's; I also watch (but don't have premiere dates if they are new for the following) -- OLTL (yes, I am crying that river...), GH, Eureka, Warehouse 13, Alphas, Haven, Dr. Who, Sanctuary, Being Human (U.S. and UK), Primeval, Graham Norton, and probably a few others that have slipped my mind...

I've become kind of jaded about trying to watch a new show. They just seem to get pulled without any resolution, and I really don't like that  



SettinSail said:


> QOTD Saturday Sep 3, 2011
> Have you ever come up with a food swap for something you really enjoy and want to continue eating w/o so many calories?



I've discovered I'm perfectly happy drinking citrus water instead of diet soda. 



SettinSail said:


> QOTD Sunday September 4, 2011:
> What is your favorite kind of apple?  What is your favorite way to eat it?
> If you don't eat apples what is your favorite fruit?



I do eat apples, and I'm about to start eating more again...I had stopped on my lower carb diet, but I'm going to try to add them  back in. My favorites are pink ladies and Fuji, but anything red is generally ok. I like to just slice them and eat them raw. I've never been a big apple pie or baked apple person. 

I am actually a May bride , but I believe I was fortunate to marry in the same year as the lovely *Lisah*. My honeymoon, and first visit to WDW, was in October 1993. I had to build up enough vacation at work to go  It was the perfect time to visit -- a ghost town, and I was determined I would be back (dh, not so much  ). 

Fabulous questions, *Rose and Shawn!* I had a great trip to Montreal, and now I'm finally getting back on track. I'll post a mini-TR soon. The new thread seems like it's really getting to hop! 

Maria


----------



## Worfiedoodles

I promised you an mini TR, and if I don't start it will never happen...

Monday, August 29th -- We decided to wait until later to leave, to give the storm clean-up time to happen. Based on what we were seeing on the Boston news, it didn't seem so bad...(note, this impression was corrected when we started seeing the news in Montreal, they were much more concerned about VT). So it was a pleasant drive. We went up about 2 hours in NH, then another 3 in VT, and then about 45 minutes in Canada to Montreal. I had never been in VT for any appreciable time before, and I found it to be quite Green. Just miles and miles of green trees, green mountains, a lovely state. We decided to get something to eat in Montpelier, and the golden dome of the capitol just seemed to sit and shimmer in the forest as we approached. So, by the time we got to the border, we were ready to be done. We didn't have any issues entering, and were on our way up the farmland. Dennis said it looked like we were in IL, and I had to agree. If the signs weren't in French, I would think I was in middle America. 

We were very pleased with our hotel. We had a suite so Ben had his own space to sleep and watch tv in. Unfortunately there weren't a ton of channels, but we brought the dvd player thinking that might be the case. We were beat, so we unpacked (we had a small kitchen), and walked to the local Mall. We had some not so great takeout, but we also found the close IGA, so that was fortuitous. We went to bed pretty quickly, we had a busy day ahead.

Tuesday, August 30th -- This is the day we scheduled a hop on/off bus tour, so we could get the lay of the land. It was a double decker bus, so of course my adventurers had to sit up top. This was fine for most of the tour, until it started pouring  We were all glad we had picked this, we felt like we had a much better handle of where things were and what we might like to do. We also learned there apparently is a rivalry between Toronto and Montreal. Who knew?  We spent the morning on the tour, then got off and had lunch. We went to the Notre Dame Basilica in the afternoon (absolutely beautiful church, where Celine Dion was married), and then back there in the evening for a light show. We went to Old Montreal for dinner, and Dennis had poutine. None for me, thanks  Then Dennis decided to take a walk to see St. Catherine Street, since his co-workers had told him so much about it  He went about 2 blocks and came back. It was a bit raunchy for him, and he wasn't overly comfortable being solicited 

The next day we wanted to walk around the city a bit. We went to the Underground City, and enjoyed the miles of mall -- but didn't really see anything that caught our fancy, much. We had lunch, and then we had to grab a taxi -- we had a tour of the headquarters of Cirque du Soleil scheduled! This was a special treat, they do not do tours for the public. Dennis works with them to find their space when they come to Boston, so we were offered a tour. We could not take any pictures, but I was absolutely amazed at what goes into a production. Of course they have the studios where they practice the shows, a gym, etc. What I did not realize is they actually dye the material for all of their costumes, and then sew them. They make or adapt all the shoes, and make all the headpieces. I could go on and on, but suffice it to say it was extremely impressive, and they also do a lot for the communities they appear in, as well as Montreal's poorest neighborhood. We went back to Old Montreal for dinner. It was my turn to pick and I wanted a crepe! It was more dessert than dinner, but my crepe had a ton of fresh strawberries and sliced banana covered in Belgian chocolate sauce, with sides of vanilla ice cream and whipped cream. No, not exactly on any diet 

Thursday, September 1st -- This was our last day in Montreal, and we planned to take the subway out to the Olympic Park. We found the subway to be quick, clean, and pretty easy to maneuver. We went up in the Olympic Tower, which had a fantastic view of the City and surrounding community. One thing we quickly discovered was there weren't really suburbs that go on for miles like around Boston, once you get out of Montreal it seems to be pretty farmy. We also toured the Biodome, with 5 habitats found around Canada and the animals that go with them. We did some more walking around Old Montreal, and ended up having dinner overlooking the marina. We did our final souvenir shopping (I got a couple of great pairs of artisan earrings and plenty of maple products for family and co-workers), and that's when Dennis sprang his brilliant idea for our exit on me -- wouldn't it be great if we could be on the road at 6am instead of 7:30?! 

Friday, September 2nd -- So, up at 5am, car packed, and groggy me and Ben are ready to hit the road. We were very happy to be over the border when we would have been leaving, but still...When we got to the border the guard asked Dennis where he worked, who Ben was, it was a little intimidating  but, safely back in the U.S. we were able to relax and enjoy the Green. We got home in early afternoon, I started the , we made our grocery list, and started putting away things we had out for the hurricane that didn't hit us, we were so fortunate. 

I am pleased to say I started eating correctly right away, and I've run 3M Sat. and today. 

We enjoyed Montreal, but I was struck by a couple of things.

The Good:

The news anchors were so multicultural they looked like the United Nations. And the sports announcer we saw was a very healthy woman. I liked that! 

The people were polite, and we could figure out most things without too much help. 

The Surprising:

Everyone seemed to be smoking -- all the time. It was hard for me (I'm allergic to smoke), but there were not smoking at all in indoor restaurants, so that was actually good.

We quickly got the impression that speaking English was frowned upon, even for tourists. From watching the news, we also felt like English-speakers were second-class citizens. That may not be the case at all, it was just the impression we got. 

I did keep thinking I would have a better time if I were at Disney -- I think part of that was all the smoking, and part of it was things were unfamiliar and we had to work to figure them out. The taxes seemed really high, and figuring how much something really cost was a more math than I wanted to do. 

The Verdict:

I am really glad we went, but I don't see the need to return any time in the near future. I don't know where next summer will take us, but I predict it will either involve a cruise or another big city in the U.S. My guys got a taste of non-theme park vacationing, and unlike me, I don't think they want to go back 

Maria


----------



## dvccruiser76

bellebookworm9 said:


> Thanks! I'm quite proud of the countdown calendar. This trip still doesn't feel real to me. I think it's partly because it's in the middle of the year and I'm focusing on school, where as the last one was after school ended by about a week. Also, there's not nearly as much to plan with this one since we'll be there for less time, are only visiting two parks, and don't have as many rides we want to do.



Which two parks are you going to and why did you choose them this time around?



cclovesdis said:


> I posted on the Fall Challenge thread and am looking forward to coaching HH again. I am changing it up somewhat to include more Disney. I have been prize shopping as well.



I am very much looking forward to HH during the fall challenge. I'm the weight keeper this time around, which should help keep me more focussed and by adding HH to it hopefully they'll both push me in the right direction 



lisah0711 said:


> *Sue,* my fellow September bride.    My recollection is that several of us are September brides.  *Chime in if you were a September bride.* And don't worry about the momnesia -- I think it's only a problem if you don't realize it's happening.
> 
> Oh and d-cot radio is at www.d-cot.com  You do have to sign it but it is free.



Thanks, I will check out d-cot tonight.

We're 9/9 but went out to dinner tonight early. When in September are you? 



lisah0711 said:


> *Happy Birthday, Rose!*



Happy Birthday Rose! Hope you're enjoying your day 



SettinSail said:


> I am almost a September bride (Oct 1st)
> 
> *Close enough*
> 
> QOTD Sunday September 4, 2011:
> What is your favorite kind of apple?  What is your favorite way to eat it?
> If you don't eat apples what is your favorite fruit?



I'm a macintosh apple kind of girl, and also caramel apples but we won't go there on this thread 



bellebookworm9 said:


> Morning all! My allergies have been terrible last night and this morning. My left eye is just so itchy. I watched "Love Actually" last night, and it was really good. But I'll never be able to watch Harry Potter the same way-Emma Thompson (Professor Trelawney) and Alan Rickman (Snape) were *married* to each other in Love Actually! It was so weird to see them in normal roles!



Ugh, sorry to hear aout your allergies. Which one was Love Actually? I must have seen it. Is it the old one with Hugh Grant?

Thank you so much for the Spectromagic music. 



liesel said:


> *Lisa* I'm a September bride too!  Our anniversary is next week (the 13th)!



Happy Early Anniversary 



tigger813 said:


> Today is officially the last day of summer for me! Tomorrow I get moving on getting back to where I was at Christmas last year. I have gained back all I lost in the challenge I did at the wellness center. Stress has been my biggest problem! Today I have been frustrated and ate very poorly. I also skipped exercise today.



I'm right there with you on the terrible job this time around during the summer challenge. I did so much better last fall 

BTW, just saw Earl of Sandwich's new spot in Boston tonight. Not much different from the outside yet. 



Hi everyone, DH & I had an early anniversary dinner tonight at Flemming's in town. It's our favorite steak restaurant just by the appetizer alone. We ALWAYS get the lobster tempura  So needless to say, the diet starts Monday. Yahoo for the fall challenge. 


Hope everyone has a great Labor Day. Talk to you all tomorrow.


----------



## bellebookworm9

dvccruiser76 said:


> Which two parks are you going to and why did you choose them this time around?
> 
> Ugh, sorry to hear aout your allergies. Which one was Love Actually? I must have seen it. Is it the old one with Hugh Grant?
> 
> Thank you so much for the Spectromagic music.



We are going to Epcot for 2 days (our favorite park) for F&WF and then MK just in the evening for MNSSHP. With limited time, we left out AK (our least favorite park) and DHS because Mom doesn't care for it that much, and we wanted to focus on the fall happenings which seem to mostly happen at Epcot and MK. We will also be visiting Downtown Disney again. 

Yes, Love Actually is with Hugh Grant. I think it came out in 2004. 

My allergies are a little better. I have no idea what was triggering it, since I haven't really left the house, so no pollen or ragweed. I'm allergic to dust, but I just cleaned Friday night! Maybe it's in the ventilation system and is coming out with the A/C?


----------



## dvccruiser76

bellebookworm9 said:


> We are going to Epcot for 2 days (our favorite park) for F&WF and then MK just in the evening for MNSSHP. With limited time, we left out AK (our least favorite park) and DHS because Mom doesn't care for it that much, and we wanted to focus on the fall happenings which seem to mostly happen at Epcot and MK. We will also be visiting Downtown Disney again.
> 
> Yes, Love Actually is with Hugh Grant. I think it came out in 2004.
> 
> My allergies are a little better. I have no idea what was triggering it, since I haven't really left the house, so no pollen or ragweed. I'm allergic to dust, but I just cleaned Friday night! Maybe it's in the ventilation system and is coming out with the A/C?



Oh I just love the F&WF  I'm hoping we'll go to it in 2013. I know, I know so far away  We have WDW scheduled for December 2012, so I'm hoping for a long weekend the following year. 

I'm torn, I love MVMCP and MNSSHP, but I'd have to say I lik MNSSHP better. Christmas is my favorite holiday, but Halloween is a close second and I actually enjoy that party at the MK much better. Love the flying witches and ghosts that they display on the buildings on Main Street USA. 

Yeah AK is my least favorite as well. 

We're going to try MVMCP with DS when we go in December. Also love the Osborne lights. 

I heard that there may be a haunted hay ride or something at the WL. 

Do you dress up for MNSSHP?

Do you have any favorites at the F&WF?


----------



## bellebookworm9

dvccruiser76 said:


> Oh I just love the F&WF  I'm hoping we'll go to it in 2013. I know, I know so far away  We have WDW scheduled for December 2012, so I'm hoping for a long weekend the following year.
> 
> I'm torn, I love MVMCP and MNSSHP, but I'd have to say I lik MNSSHP better. Christmas is my favorite holiday, but Halloween is a close second and I actually enjoy that party at the MK much better. Love the flying witches and ghosts that they display on the buildings on Main Street USA.
> 
> Yeah AK is my least favorite as well.
> 
> We're going to try MVMCP with DS when we go in December. Also love the Osborne lights.
> 
> I heard that there may be a haunted hay ride or something at the WL.
> 
> Do you dress up for MNSSHP?
> 
> Do you have any favorites at the F&WF?



We've never been in the fall before, just February and May, so no F&WF favorites. I'm going to be Minnie Mouse for the party, not sure if Mom is dressing up. I would also love to go around the holidays, but it's finals time for the next five years.


----------



## Zoesmama03

Darn anxiety(or whatever it is) was back today to ruin the first half of church for me. ARGH!!!  My pulse was 99 when I left the house at 10:30 and that was my higher bp reading of the day too at 126/84 when I first took my bp in the morning it was 118/76 and my pulse was 75 so really good for me.  I want to call the Dr's office and see if I can take the new pill(Metoprolol) I got Friday morning and night and stop the Lisinopril(it just seems too coincidental that my anxiety symptoms increased more and more with each increase in dose plus I've read a lot of stuff on similar reactions with people. I just know this stuff is getting old and I'd like to be able to live my life without being driven around or missing out on stuff because I can't handle it.   My pulse is good and low in morning but by the time the 12 hour range on the new bp pill I take at bedtime(in addition to my old one) is up at 10-11am I was back up in mid to upper 90s on my pulse.  Though my bp was holding a good number.   While I'm waiting on answer or appointment with her to discuss trying the new pill solo I'd think I'll take the new pill around 10pm(my typical bedtime over the 8-9 I've been doing) and making sure I get my regular pill closer to same time weekday or weekend and early as possible.  May give the Lisinopril time to kick in.  But even this afternoon my pulse has been in upper 80s and into 90s.   I don't know if there is a link to the pulse and my anxiety type symptoms. 

I can't believe when I hear about kids just going back to school this past week or starting up Monday.  We've been back for weeks already.  I guess our nice Oct week long break is why we go back a tad earlier that and we get out the 3rd week of May.



BernardandMissBianca said:


> QOTD Sunday September 4, 2011:
> What is your favorite kind of apple?  What is your favorite way to eat it?
> If you don't eat apples what is your favorite fruit?
> 
> I like Macintosh and Cortlands the best.



I used to be one of those apple haters.   I'd eat green ones occasionally if I had the taste for tart. Or if they are cooked covered in sugary cinnamon stuff.  

But I have found that really love gala apples its really the only ones I eat anymore and I have to peel the skin off.  I love the taste and I think it has a lot to do with the fact they rippen faster them and fuji which I get sometimes are the quicker rippening apples. And one thing I can't stand is underripe fruit. Especially pears that are not ripe, but good yummy juicy ripes ones are probably my favorite fruit after mangos and oranges(which are tied for 1st). I'd probably eat more if I could just grab them and eat them but my teeth would not handle that. I have a corer and then its pretty easy to peel the skin off.  I should eat more its really good for your heart and lowering blood pressure. 

 They also say dark chocolate lowers it.  Must go out and buy me a few more bars of Green and Blacks 70% organic dark chocolate. I was never a fan of dark chocolate but i love that iron boost they give PLUS it kills my cravings for chocolate and I don't overeat it due to the bitterness.


----------



## buzz5985

SettinSail said:


> Good morning lovely losers
> 
> QOTD Sunday September 4, 2011:
> What is your favorite kind of apple?  What is your favorite way to eat it?
> If you don't eat apples what is your favorite fruit?
> 
> I like gala apples and I like to use my apple slicer and eat them sliced.  DH & I usually eat an apple every day



We love to go apple picking and we will pick Macintosh for eating and cortlands for cooking.  



my3princes said:


> I just watched Dirty Dancing.  Love  that movie.  Now to get something accomplished.



Nobody puts Baby in the corner!!!  We watched this while we were on vacation.  Love it.



Zoesmama03 said:


> Darn anxiety(or whatever it is) was back today to ruin the first half of church for me. ARGH!!!  My pulse was 99 when I left the house at 10:30 and that was my higher bp reading of the day too at 126/84 when I first took my bp in the morning it was 118/76 and my pulse was 75 so really good for me.  I want to call the Dr's office and see if I can take the new pill(Metoprolol) I got Friday morning and night and stop the Lisinopril(it just seems too coincidental that my anxiety symptoms increased more and more with each increase in dose plus I've read a lot of stuff on similar reactions with people. I just know this stuff is getting old and I'd like to be able to live my life without being driven around or missing out on stuff because I can't handle it.   My pulse is good and low in morning but by the time the 12 hour range on the new bp pill I take at bedtime(in addition to my old one) is up at 10-11am I was back up in mid to upper 90s on my pulse.  Though my bp was holding a good number.   While I'm waiting on answer or appointment with her to discuss trying the new pill solo I'd think I'll take the new pill around 10pm(my typical bedtime over the 8-9 I've been doing) and making sure I get my regular pill closer to same time weekday or weekend and early as possible.  May give the Lisinopril time to kick in.  But even this afternoon my pulse has been in upper 80s and into 90s.   I don't know if there is a link to the pulse and my anxiety type symptoms.
> 
> I can't believe when I hear about kids just going back to school this past week or starting up Monday.  We've been back for weeks already.  I guess our nice Oct week long break is why we go back a tad earlier that and we get out the 3rd week of May.
> 
> 
> 
> I used to be one of those apple haters.   I'd eat green ones occasionally if I had the taste for tart. Or if they are cooked covered in sugary cinnamon stuff.
> 
> But I have found that really love gala apples its really the only ones I eat anymore and I have to peel the skin off.  I love the taste and I think it has a lot to do with the fact they rippen faster them and fuji which I get sometimes are the quicker rippening apples. And one thing I can't stand is underripe fruit. Especially pears that are not ripe, but good yummy juicy ripes ones are probably my favorite fruit after mangos and oranges(which are tied for 1st). I'd probably eat more if I could just grab them and eat them but my teeth would not handle that. I have a corer and then its pretty easy to peel the skin off.  I should eat more its really good for your heart and lowering blood pressure.
> 
> They also say dark chocolate lowers it.  Must go out and buy me a few more bars of Green and Blacks 70% organic dark chocolate. I was never a fan of dark chocolate but i love that iron boost they give PLUS it kills my cravings for chocolate and I don't overeat it due to the bitterness.



My DH had high blood pressure at his last appointment.  He got back on the treadmill, but what helped him was he had problems with his shoulder that was really worrying him.  He went to a specialist that told him it was bursitis.  He went back 3 months latter for his blood pressure check it was back to normal.  He had so much anxiety over the shoulder - it was making his blood pressure rise.  So you may want to check out the cause of your anxiety, etc.  

Janis


----------



## lisah0711

Good morning all!  

*Deb,* you always have the most beautiful and interesting graphics!  

*Dona,* thanks for the reminder about the baked apples!  Yum!  

*Tracey,* thanks for the reminder on the honeycrisp, too.  

*Gretchen,* you might want to check out Sense & Sensibility with Emma Thompson, Hugh Grant, Alan Rickman and Kate Winslet some time.  It's a classic!  

*Lisabelle,* so nice to see you!    Sorry that you are frustrated and were injured -- I was hoping that you were in Hawaii having a great time.   

And another September bride.    Our anniversary is 9/11 and this year will be number 18.    At our house 18 is the "dirt anniversary."    I'm still deciding if that is better than 17 which was the "concrete anniversary."  Since this year is also "the backyard is finally done after 13 years anniversary" it's all good to me!  

*Linda,* how is the new bathroom?  I bet it looks great!  

*Jenni,* I like you new fall avatar!   

*Maria,* loved the mini-TR!    I guess that October honeymoon made me think you were a September bride, too.  

*Melissa,* sorry about the meds giving you trouble.    Hope they can get things squared away for you soon.

*Janis,* looks like the fall challenge will be hopping later this week!  

Have a wonderful Labor Day all!  

PS Neener, neener poof fairy!


----------



## SettinSail

Wow, Lisa you are up bright and early this weekend !

I hope you guys are not working too hard and that is great your backyard is finally done

Linda, hope you are enjoying the new bathroom.  I did not know BL would be in teams by ages this Fall, sounds interesting.

Pamela, are you busy doing work on ancestry.com?

Melissa,  for the anxiety causing your BP to go up.  I know you will be relieved when you can get things regulated.

Maria, your trip sounds fun.  It sounds alot like Europe with all the smoking !
And the frowning on English speaking !   So, did you carry any food across the border and how did that go ?

Sue, Happy Anniversary a few days early

Gretchen, I remember Love Actually and it was a cute movie

Deb,  Dirty Dancing.

Liesel, thanks for checking in and glad you will be with us on the Fall Challenge!!

Hello to everyone else!  Happy Labor Day.  In honor of Labor Day, here is our quote of the day:

*QOTD Monday September 5, 2011:
What is the best (or worst) job you've ever had? *

I've worked for the same insurance company since 1985 so I have not had too many different jobs.  Before then, when I was in High School and College, I worked many different types of jobs.  One of the worst that I can remember was doing retail inventory at night.   Ugh!   And another time I did telephone surveys for a research company.

Well today I am taking my Mom to see "The Help" and my sister is going also. Not sure if my other sister will go as well.  I think Mom will really like it.
I still need to put in a few hours of work around here as well.  I think by October 1st we should have everything in its place.  Not sure if we will put anything on the walls.  I've discovered a few of my china pieces are not there  Hoping they will show up in a mislabelled box but that seems unlikely.  Maybe they were in box #92 that we did not receive.  We need to call the moving company and report this and our living room lamps are missing too


----------



## jaelless

SettinSail said:


> *QOTD Monday September 5, 2011:
> What is the best (or worst) job you've ever had? *



The best job ever is being a mom  been at it for 16 yrs now.  The worst was my first as a nurse. I hated my boss and the feeling was mutual. 

WOW it is just 68 degrees out. Totally feels like fall. I love it. Just wish I didn't have to go to work tonight. Would rather go out for walk and then make some crafty stuff with lil princess. Not that I am crafty, I just pretend I am.


----------



## mikamah

SettinSail said:


> QOTD Saturday Sep 3, 2011
> Have you ever come up with a food swap for something you really enjoy and want to continue eating w/o so many calories?


I'd say the Breyers chocolate fudge bars are 90 or 100 calories, and really fudgey and chocolatey so they satisfy the chocolate craving.  



SettinSail said:


> QOTD Sunday September 4, 2011:
> What is your favorite kind of apple?  What is your favorite way to eat it?
> If you don't eat apples what is your favorite fruit?


Gala is my favorite.  We always have a bowl on the kitchen table with bananas and just eat them like they are.  Occassionally will slice them and sprinkle with cinnamon/sugar for michael.  I like cortland for pie for thanksgiving, and anything for apple crisp, which is a once a season treat usually.  Thanks for the reminder.  Apple picking season always comes faster than I remember and sometime I miss it.  
*Tracey*-Honeycrisp are delicious, but their season is so short. 



liesel said:


> I'm sorry I've been so MIA lately.  I've been a bit frustrated with hard work and lack of progress and no help from my doctor.  I overdid the exercise (running) the first 3 weeks the kids were in school and am now paying for it.  So I am resting and will resume light cross training next week so I can be ready for the Tink training program.  I'll most likely have to ease into it.  I hope you are all enjoying your holiday weekend.


So sorry to hear this.   Definitely take it slow, and get the rest you need to heal.  You have been doing so well, I hope it is nothing serious, and you heal quickly. 



dvccruiser76 said:


> Hi everyone, DH & I had an early anniversary dinner tonight at Flemming's in town. It's our favorite steak restaurant just by the appetizer alone. We ALWAYS get the lobster tempura  So needless to say, the diet starts Monday. Yahoo for the fall challenge.


Happy Anniversary!!  Lobster tempura sounds to die for.  



SettinSail said:


> *QOTD Monday September 5, 2011:
> What is the best (or worst) job you've ever had? *


My present job is truly the best job ever. Endoscopy nurse.  Monday-friday, 10-2 twice a week, only occassional call, great supportive coworkers, I meet lots of people, most of them happy and easy going for routine procedures, most days the patients all go home well and I go home not worrying about anyone. 
My worst job I did for 3 weeks at CHuckE cheeses.  I wanted to be chuck-E, but you had to work your way up first as a hostess, so I worked evenings and every night I'd have to vacuum the whole place after closing, move all the tables, it was so hard.  I did it as a second job to Wendy's in college, so I quit after 3 weeks.  Never got to be the character.  Should have gone to disney. 



jaelless said:


> The best job ever is being a mom  been at it for 16 yrs now.


Aw, so sweet.  He must be a sweetie if you can say this with a 16 year old. 

*CC*- Sorry to hear about all those allergies. I hope the nutritionist will be a big help to you with avoiding them.  

Good morning everyone,

Slowly getting into healthier eating habits this week.  I did happen upon a hershey bar that came home from camping the other day and ate that, but otherwise, we did a big, healthy shopping trip the other day, and am going to start the school year off on the right foot.  I went through ds's clothes and he has planty of hardly worn polo shirts, nice shorts still fit, and I'm handing him my old running shoes for his new school sneakers, so we don't even need to buy anything new.  Guess the football uniform will count as his back to school shopping.  

Hope you're all enjoying the holiday.


----------



## Rose&Mike

trinaweena said:


> today was a really tough day at work. trianing new girls, hamster babies, hamster deaths, loose snake, no break for 9 hours, staying 45 minutes late, fish getting stuck in nets, and crazy students.  IT WAS CRAZY! That last thing I wanted was to go running.
> 
> BUT I DID IT!!!!!!
> 
> I DID IT I DID IT I DID IT! And it was one of the best runs I've had in awhile! Now I have to go frost cupcakes for bf's bday tomorrow and go to bed and do it all again tomorrow. Ugh.
> 
> But i still feel proud!


Congratulations! I think someone else said this, but often I find the ones I least one to do are the best workouts!

*Shawn*--thanks for coaching this week! It looks like you are keeping everyone on track!




donac said:


> Biggest Loser Week 12 ResultsHere we celebrate our progress and recognize our superstars.
> 
> Reminder:
> -if anybody knows they will miss weighing in, just PM and let me know and youll be marked excused
> 
> First some stats
> 
> MAINTAINERS:
> (staying within 2 lbs of their maintain weight is successfully maintaining!)
> # of Maintainers Reporting In & Successfully Maintaining:1
> Congrats Rose & Mike
> 
> LOSERS:
> weigh ins----------------------- 17
> gains----------------------------4
> maintains------------------------4
> losses-------------------------- 9
> 
> 
> 
> Biggest Loser Summer Challenge Week 12!
> This weeks group loss is 4 lbs
> For the challenge this week's group has lost 77.6 pounds
> 
> 
> Before the weekly superstar list comes the disclaimer. I am human and I make mistakes. If you have any questions please contact me. For your reference this is the magic percentage of weight lost formula - weight loss for the week divided by weight for last week times 100, that gives us the percentage. Now let me test that with my numbers for week 1, click, click, click goes the calculator. Yes, that agrees with the percentage on the magic spreadsheet. (btw if its been more than 1 week between weigh-ins, then the % loss is divided by the number of weeks, to keep everybody on the same basis)
> 
> Now let's get to the good stuff. Who were our superstars of the week? This time Ive done a TOP 10 LIST ! That criteria may change from week to week. Hey I'm in charge here and I get paid nothin' to do this so you better take what you can get! (and if theres something you want to know, just ask me!)
> 
> The WISH Biggest Loser Summer Challenge Week 12
> 
> 
> #9-mackeysmom   .245%
> #8- aamomma   .254%
> #7-pjstevens   .287 %
> #6 -liesel   .328%
> #5- satorifound   .419%
> #4- Worfiedoodles   .512%
> #3- bellebookworm9   .575%
> #2- JacksLilWench   .821%
> 
> and now
> The WISH Biggest Loser Summer Challenge
> 
> Week 12 Biggest Loser is:
> #1-jaelless   1.027 %
> 
> Quote from Dare2Dream: How is your week going? Are you OP (on program)? Are you exercising? Drinking that water? You know what to do to make the magic happen. Get on the wagon. We are all here to help you on the journey. We can do this one day at a time. One bite at a time.
> 
> Have a happy and healthy day!
> 
> 
> Congratulations jaelless
> What a great week you had. Keep up the good work. We have a very special clippie reserved for our weekly Biggest Loser. Wear it with pride this week! :
> 
> This is our weekly reigning Biggest Loser clippie. We have the large version
> 
> 
> 
> or use this
> http://photopost.wdwinfo.com/data/500/31040weeklyBLsmall1.jpg
> followed by
> 
> or we have a medium version
> 
> 
> 
> or use this
> http://photopost.wdwinfo.com/data/500/31040weeklyBLmed.jpg
> followed by
> 
> and we have a small version
> 
> 
> 
> or use
> http://photopost.wdwinfo.com/data/500/31040weeklyBLsm.jpg
> followed by
> 
> Thanks to ohMom-Molli for these clippies. They were used for a previous BL but we can recycle. Don't they look great!


Congrats to all our Losers, especially Jaelless!!!!



donac said:


> Summer Challenge Biggest Loser  Final Results
> Here we celebrate our progress and recognize our superstars.
> 
> Reminder:
> -if anybody knows they will miss weighing in, just PM and let me know and youll be marked excused
> 
> First some stats
> 
> MAINTAINERS:
> (staying within 2 lbs of their maintain weight is successfully maintaining!)
> # of Maintainers Reporting In & Successfully Maintaining:1
> Congrats Rose & Mike
> 
> LOSERS:
> We started with 80 members.  Our last weigh in had 17 members
> 
> 
> weigh ins----------------------- 17
> gains----------------------------4
> maintains------------------------1
> losses-------------------------- 12
> 
> 
> Biggest Loser Summer Challenge Final Result
> For the challenge this week's group has lost 77.6 pounds
> 
> 
> Before the weekly superstar list comes the disclaimer. I am human and I make mistakes. If you have any questions please contact me. For your reference this is the magic percentage of weight lost formula - weight loss for the week divided by weight for last week times 100, that gives us the percentage. Now let me test that with my numbers for week 1, click, click, click goes the calculator. Yes, that agrees with the percentage on the magic spreadsheet. (btw if its been more than 1 week between weigh-ins, then the % loss is divided by the number of weeks, to keep everybody on the same basis)
> 
> Now let's get to the good stuff. Who were our superstars of the week? This time Ive done a TOP 10 LIST ! That criteria may change from week to week. Hey I'm in charge here and I get paid nothin' to do this so you better take what you can get! (and if theres something you want to know, just ask me!)
> 
> The WISH Biggest Loser Summer Challenge Final Result
> 
> #10- mackeysmom   1.69%
> #9-liesel   1,75%
> #8- jaelless    1.86%
> #7- aamomma   2.25%
> #6 -wickey'sfriend   3.91%
> #5- glss1/2fll   4.65%
> #4- pjstevens   5.19%
> #3- bellebookworm9   5.72%
> #2- JacksLilWench   5.87%
> 
> and now
> 
> Summer Challenge Biggest Loser is:
> #1-satorifound   11.22 %  (18 pounds)
> 
> 
> Quote from Dare2Dream: How is your week going? Are you OP (on program)? Are you exercising? Drinking that water? You know what to do to make the magic happen. Get on the wagon. We are all here to help you on the journey. We can do this one day at a time. One bite at a time.
> 
> Have a happy and healthy day!
> 
> 
> Congratulations satorifound


Congratulations everyone!

*Maria*--I enjoyed your trip report! The smoke would have bothered me too!

*Pamela*--You are too sweet! Thank you so much for the book! I will let you know what I try out of it.
*****
Thanks for all the birthday wishes! We had a great weekend. I will do a little trip report on my wish journal. The flight home last night was a little frightening--the pilot actually came out to the waiting area before the flight and told everyone if they had to go to the restroom to do it now, because chances are no one would be getting up during the flight, including the flight attendants. Mike and I have both flown quite a bit, and I have never had a pilot do that before. We were flying through the remnants of TS Ike and the visibility was horrid, but we made it home safe and sound around 1:30am.

We are off to our last baseball game of the year. No gf beer for me--I'd like to drop a couple of pounds before the w&d half. I still haven't decided if I am going to be a loser or a maintainer for the next challenge. 

TTYL!


----------



## bellebookworm9

lisah0711 said:


> *Gretchen,* you might want to check out Sense & Sensibility with Emma Thompson, Hugh Grant, Alan Rickman and Kate Winslet some time.  It's a classic!



Will do! Thanks for the recommendation!



SettinSail said:


> *QOTD Monday September 5, 2011:
> What is the best (or worst) job you've ever had? *



The worst job I've ever had was as a summer camp counselor at the camp I went to when I was a kid. I did it for almost two summers, but a quit a week before camp ended the second year. The boss questioned my integrity over an ear infection (that was the year I had about 4 of them ) and I was just miserable. 

I also worked at KMart for over a year and that was pretty bad.

My best jobs have been the last two summers, as an Orientation Advisor, and then the teacher's aide position.

******************
As of this morning I am officially down 15 pounds.  

I have so much to do today and I slept much later than I intended to. I have more reading to do for class (I waited until this year to try the novel idea of actually opening a textbook ), need to return some books to the library, practice my flute, and I plan to go to the gym tonight. I'm also planning to make a WW recipe for dinner: eggplant rollatini with tomato basil sauce. I've never had eggplant before, so that will be something new.


----------



## glss1/2fll

QOTD: Worst job EVER was not the job itself which was fine. It was the atmosphere of the work place. So the right place for a sexual harassment suit, which of course I never filed because I was young and insecure. Now I'd have everybody in their place in no time! I think being a mommy does that to you. "Watch your language, stand up straight, I beg your pardon young man!"

Best job is a substitute in my kids' old elementary school. I can't believe I get paid to have this much fun!

Not a lot on the agenda today. Aunt Flo is here so I think I will just lie on the couch all day! Maybe hit the grocery store for a few things.

DS2 starts school tomorrow, DS1 Wed. Apparently they both want totally disposable lunches. blech I reminded them that means no lunchmeat sandwiches or milk or anything good. It'll be the same old boring stuff day after day after day. Kids are so weird.


----------



## bellebookworm9

glss1/2fll said:


> DS2 starts school tomorrow, DS1 Wed. Apparently they both want totally disposable lunches. blech I reminded them that means no lunchmeat sandwiches or milk or anything good. It'll be the same old boring stuff day after day after day. Kids are so weird.



Why no lunchmeat? I used to brown bag it and I would take meats, yogurt, cheese (not milk) and leave it in my locker for a few hours and it was fine.


----------



## Worfiedoodles

SettinSail said:


> So, did you carry any food across the border and how did that go ?
> 
> _After the great advice I got here, we just had bags of chips and licorice, nothing perishable. They didn't even check, so I guess we might have been fine. I didn't want to chance it! I also noticed in the grocery store we shopped in they only had small baskets you put onto a stand and pushed around the store -- and everyone seemed to be shopping for one dinner at a time  I guess that's a really good way to ensure portion control. _
> 
> here is our quote of the day:
> 
> *QOTD Monday September 5, 2011:
> What is the best (or worst) job you've ever had? *



I think my current position as a grants professional is the best I've ever had, I certainly have the best boss. I'm doing work that is challenging, but meaningful and enjoyable -- and the end result of many of my projects is someone stops being homeless! I like that I am very specialized -- I only work on govt. funding projects, so I don't have to deal with the schmoozing and arbitrary decisions. My work is judged competitively on merit with a given set of criteria, and that is the way I like it! I also have so much flexibility, plus a ridiculous amount of vacation, sick time and holidays -- I think I'm up to 41 days, annually. I'm relatively well-compensated, too, (this is a non-profit, after all ) which doesn't hurt 

Maria


----------



## dvccruiser76

bellebookworm9 said:


> We've never been in the fall before, just February and May, so no F&WF favorites. I'm going to be Minnie Mouse for the party, not sure if Mom is dressing up. I would also love to go around the holidays, but it's finals time for the next five years.



Oh you'll love it. The weather is perfect in the fall. It's my favorite time to visit. MNSSHP is so cool. If they still do it, there were a couple of picture spots where they take your picture professionally, though with the new photo pass that may have changed. The beginning of the parade is cool too. You can actually google for MNSSHP maps and see what they look like, but maybe you'd rather be surprised. I also love the cool MNSSHP items they sell at the store on the left hand side as you enter. I got my mother a MNSSHP t-shirt and myself a cool Mickey Head pumpkin shaped trick or treat bucket. 

When do finals usually fall? MVMCP runs from mid Nov. until Christmas I believe. Though it can get busy in December. 



Zoesmama03 said:


> Darn anxiety(or whatever it is) was back today to ruin the first half of church for me. ARGH!!!  My pulse was 99 when I left the house at 10:30 and that was my higher bp reading of the day too at 126/84 when I first took my bp in the morning it was 118/76 and my pulse was 75 so really good for me.  I want to call the Dr's office and see if I can take the new pill(Metoprolol) I got Friday morning and night and stop the Lisinopril(it just seems too coincidental that my anxiety symptoms increased more and more with each increase in dose plus I've read a lot of stuff on similar reactions with people. I just know this stuff is getting old and I'd like to be able to live my life without being driven around or missing out on stuff because I can't handle it.   My pulse is good and low in morning but by the time the 12 hour range on the new bp pill I take at bedtime(in addition to my old one) is up at 10-11am I was back up in mid to upper 90s on my pulse.  Though my bp was holding a good number.   While I'm waiting on answer or appointment with her to discuss trying the new pill solo I'd think I'll take the new pill around 10pm(my typical bedtime over the 8-9 I've been doing) and making sure I get my regular pill closer to same time weekday or weekend and early as possible.  May give the Lisinopril time to kick in.  But even this afternoon my pulse has been in upper 80s and into 90s.   I don't know if there is a link to the pulse and my anxiety type symptoms.



Sometimes even losing weight and working out doesn't help your BP. Trust me, even when I was working out and at my lowest I still needed the darn meds. But what's funny to me is that my mother is on Metopropol and I'm on Lisinopril. The two names that you mentioned. I used to be on Labetalol when I was gearing up to get pregnant and during, but since I don't see another in my future, they switched me to one with a beta blocker. The labetalol used to make me sleepy, which was even worse with a poor sleeper of a DS  My mother actually takes like 3 meds for her BP, so I guess it could be worse for me. I hope that everything works out with your meds. 



lisah0711 said:


> And another September bride.    Our anniversary is 9/11 and this year will be number 18.    At our house 18 is the "dirt anniversary."    I'm still deciding if that is better than 17 which was the "concrete anniversary."  Since this year is also "the backyard is finally done after 13 years anniversary" it's all good to me!
> too.



Dirt? Who comes up with these things  I think ours is wood this year, but we don't really do gifts. Just a fabulous dinner. I'd like to do Hawaii again for our 10th anniversary, but DS will only be 7, so we may have to wait until 15 years. I guess we'll see as it gets closer? 



SettinSail said:


> I did not know BL would be in teams by ages this Fall, sounds interesting.
> 
> *QOTD Monday September 5, 2011:
> What is the best (or worst) job you've ever had? *[/COLOR




I think it'll be a nice twist to BL. Might seperate people enough so some of the moms on the show won't sacrifice themselves for the kids like we see a lot. 

Hmmm.... I don't know, most of my jobs lasted anywhere from 2-7 years so there wasn't one I hated until the end maybe. Though I wonder what percetange of people out there actually love their jobs or just work for the money and don't dislike their jobs? 



mikamah said:


> Happy Anniversary!!  Lobster tempura sounds to die for.



Thanks 

DH, DS and I went to John Georges Park today and loved it. DH loved the track and did 2 miles, which is more than usual b/c there weren't any hills. I guess we should have listened and checked it out earlier during the summer. 



Rose&Mike said:


> Thanks for all the birthday wishes! We had a great weekend. I will do a little trip report on my wish journal. The flight home last night was a little frightening--the pilot actually came out to the waiting area before the flight and told everyone if they had to go to the restroom to do it now, because chances are no one would be getting up during the flight, including the flight attendants. Mike and I have both flown quite a bit, and I have never had a pilot do that before. We were flying through the remnants of TS Ike and the visibility was horrid, but we made it home safe and sound around 1:30am.



Wow, that's really crazy. I'd have been a wreck the whole flight. Glad you made it back safe and sound. 



bellebookworm9 said:


> As of this morning I am officially down 15 pounds.



Great job 


Hi everyone, tomorrow is the beginning of the new challenge for me, or at least I plan to get my butt back in gear now that Labor Day is past. I'm also going to get the weight tracking spreadsheet and familiarize myself, so I'm ready to go on the 9th. 

Enjoy the rest of your evenings


----------



## dvccruiser76

Has anyone ever been to King Richrd's Faire in Carver, MA and if so, how did you like it and how does it compare to other fairs? It's $47 per adult, which is steep so I wonder if that includes food or ride tickets?


----------



## Disneywedding2010

Heading to the gym for a 2 hour training session. yes, you read that right. I have 5 more training sessions to burn after tonight, all before Friday. Then heading to Red Lobster for dinner. We're leaving for FL (permanently) on Sunday. HOLY COW! This week is going to be NUTS-O!


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

dvccruiser76 said:


> Has anyone ever been to King Richrd's Faire in Carver, MA and if so, how did you like it and how does it compare to other fairs? It's $47 per adult, which is steep so I wonder if that includes food or ride tickets?



Love King Richards' faire!!! The price does not include food but I think it included rides. 
http://kingrichardsfaire.net/

The website says tickets are only $27 and kids are $15 ages 4-11


----------



## JacksLilWench

SettinSail said:


> Good morning lovely losers
> 
> Now for our QOTD.  We have been talking about Fall being right around the corner.  Fall is apple production time in our state.  Did you know that the crabapple is the only apple native to North America?  (saw that on Jeopardy the other night) Washington state is the leading producer in the US and apples are mostly grown in our northern states.  In NC, they are grown in our mountains.
> 
> QOTD Sunday September 4, 2011:
> What is your favorite kind of apple?  What is your favorite way to eat it?
> If you don't eat apples what is your favorite fruit?



I just loooove apples!  I like to eat them plain, sliced, with peanut butter, with cinnamon, however I can get them 



SettinSail said:


> *QOTD Monday September 5, 2011:
> What is the best (or worst) job you've ever had? *



The best job I've ever had is actually my current one!  I am an anesthesia assistant in an operating room; basically an assistant to the nurse anesthetists.  Those are the people that put you to sleep right before you have surgery, and then monitor and control your vital signs during surgery.  It's so cool!  I've gotten to watch a few different surgeries, mostly on the really sick patients (the fact that the patient is sick isn't cool, though.  Just the part where I get to watch.)  It's certainly not for the squeamish!


----------



## donac

Best and worst job is my teaching.  When I have a great group (and it doesn't have to be an AP or honors group) it is the  best.  When I have a crappy class and/or difficult parents then it is the worst.

It also doesn't help that I have been at the same job in the same school  since 1977


----------



## pjlla

SettinSail said:


> I am a big fan of Hungry Girl and her food "swaps".  A food swap is where you try to makeover a dish or even a single food with something healthier or lower in calories.
> 
> QOTD Saturday Sep 3, 2011
> Have you ever come up with a food swap for something you really enjoy and want to continue eating w/o so many calories?



Well.... I've been doing this for SO LONG, that I can hardly remember what I swapped and what I've always eaten!  And, of course, things are definitely a bit different now that I am continuing this hybrid SB/WW thing.  

Before SB/WW.... I've swapped regular potato chips for baked Lay's and honestly, I find regular chips so greasy now.

Egg whites for whole eggs.... I prefer "real" egg whites over egg beaters too.

Skinny Cow ice cream and treats for regular ice cream.

Light cheese/ 50% reduced fat cheese/low fat cheese for regular cheese (cheddar, mozzarella, cottage, swiss)..... but NOT fat free!

Seltzer for diet Coke (this was less about calories and more about overall good health).

Sandwich thins, low carb pitas/wraps for regular bread.

whole wheat pasta for white pasta (again, more about overall health than just calories).

natural no-sugar/no salt peanut butter for Skippy (again, mostly for reduced sugar/carbs rather than calories).

almond milk for skim milk.

hot cooked oat bran instead of oatmeal, grits, or cream of wheat.

If you are looking for recipes/meal ideas along that line, I have a few.....

I will put pasta sauce over steamed veggies (broccoli, cauliflower, zucchini) instead of pasta on spaghetti night.  Very filling and much less caloric.  I've also tried using those tofu noodles (shiritaki) that the Hungry Girl cookbooks are always talking about, but I'm trying to avoid too much soy (for a few reasons), so I will have these only very occasionally.

I reduce the fat/calories of a ground beef meal by adding ground chickpeas and/or fat free refried beans to the meat.  I've made my own "partial" veggie burgers this way.... still retains some of the real meat taste and texture, but reduces the fat and calories by about half.  

Crockpot chicken cacciatore with skinless chicken breast or thighs.... use low sugar spaghetti sauce and lots of onions and peppers.... very low calorie and easy.


I stretch many, many meals by adding extra veggies..... it reduces the calories per serving, makes the meal go further, and makes the overall meal (usually) cheaper.





BernardandMissBianca said:


> *Pamela* we don't have snow days built into the calendar so I'm not sure where they will come from. I have Disney plans though for June 23rd so we have to be out by then.
> 
> I didn't know that ANY school in NE didn't build snow days in!!
> 
> QOTD Saturday Sep 3, 2011
> Have you ever come up with a food swap for something you really enjoy and want to continue eating w/o so many calories?
> 
> Not a clue!!!! I guess mine would be bread. I've switched to the flat breads and whole wheat tortillas.



Just bought a big packet of whole wheat tortillas at Costco on Saturday.  I'm planning to make some into semi-homemade tortilla chips for DS.  He's a terrible vegetable eater, but loves salsa!



bellebookworm9 said:


> Sending you a PM about episodes you might want to pre-view.



Got it.... THANKS!



my3princes said:


> Can I just say that our community is amazing.  Actually it's the community that I grew up in, but it's the next town over from us and they had lots of damage.  I run the lacrosse program in that town so we are very connected.  We had a good turnout for our volunteer day.  I would guess 100+ people.  We were dispersed to various areas in need.  People had called and asked for help.  They also sent teams to the town parks, the idea was that if we had extra volunteers they would work on the parks.  I was team lead for one neighborhood/park.  People were sent to houses and the park.  I was to check with the various houses to make sure we had enough people to meet their needs.  In the process I discovered several more families that needed help, but wouldn't ask as they felt others had greater need.  I was able to pull everyone out of the park and place them in homes.  When we left the neighborhood we had completed most projects.  There is backyard that has a tree down and needs the garden pulled out because of the contaminents that were in the river water.  That wasn't high priority for them or us.  We also have one more garage that had 4 feet of water in it.  We got the basement of the house emptied and everything brought to the dump.  The homeowners were exhausted so we left the garage for a team tomorrow.  The is one more house that had requested help, but were not home and one of the families that we helped today thinks his neighbor needs help, but he drives for greyhound and wasn't home.  One house has most likely been condemned so nothing can be done to it and another had the oil tank tip over and spill 150 gallons of fuel oil which means a hazmat team has to go into that one.  All in all it was very productive and that neighborhood was so greatful and amazed at how quickly things got done



Deb..... I am SO impressed with so much getting done!  I can't imagine the calories you burned working so hard either!  It's definitely a win-win situation.

I will be searching the kids' rooms and closets as I clean them this week (the annual back-to-school raking out!), but like I said, I took a huge haul to the Goodwill last week..... I told my Mom I felt like going to the GW and asking for my bags back!!



Zoesmama03 said:


> My Dr's appointment went pretty good.  We are trying something else before switching the pill completely as it has been doing a pretty good job of keeping it down since I've been on 40 mg pill and not trying to add up 4 10mg to make it.  We added a pill that I was first placed on but made me sleepy. Because of that she said we'd do it at night to see if it will keep my heartrate down as it will rise over 100 for a prolonged time and may be in part causing the symptoms.  I may work towards being on it twice a day later instead of my old pill in morning and that one at night. I had to get in for a pap/well women so she said good set it for a month I want to check on the BP. I forgot to get a refill on my main pill so I will have to call the office and see if they can get a script ready or call one more approval in as it will run out about 6 days before my appointment otherwise.
> 
> 
> Thanks Shawn I promise to let you all see less and less of me more often.I'm tracking even though the last couple days have not been my best eating choices.



Hopefully all of these issues will get sort out.  I'll be praying for your blood pressure situation.



bellebookworm9 said:


> I've been really good today overall. The tour this morning went really well. I had a new guide shadow me, so that was cool. The families actually had questions. Admissions had ice cream sandwiches afterwards because it was HOT here today-like in the 90s, so I had one. Tours always tire me out, so I came back and napped for about an hour.
> 
> I'm hooked on the Stephanie Plum books by Janet Evanovich. I started with 16 & 17, then ordered 1-3 from the library, just finished those today, and now have a compilation book with 4-6 ordered from the library as well. I'm really excited to have found some new reading!



Don'tcha just LOVE finding a new book series to get into??? I'll have to check this one out!



SettinSail said:


> Good morning lovely losers
> 
> I hope you are having a great long weekend and treating yourself
> Sleeping later, afternoon naps, reading a good book, glass of wine, talking with a friend, movies, pedicure, walking or a drive are all good non-calorie treats!!!
> 
> Could you be sharing some of that non-calorie wine with us!!??
> 
> Pamela, around here recycle comes right to your door, same say as garbage collection We just put boxes and paper on the street and they pick them up!
> 
> SO LUCKY!  We don't have town trash pick-up.  We paid for a trash service for most of the time we've lived here, but I got fed up last year with paying for service and forgetting to put the trash out.... or having him come so DANG early in the AM that I couldn't get it out there on time (can't put it out the night before.... too many animals around).  So I decided to dump the trash service and do it myself.  And when it is hot and stinky and there are maggots in the trash after just a few days, I really regret that decision!!
> 
> And our last trash guy was SO PICKY!  I swear, he practically wanted us to GIFT WRAP the stupid trash.... plastics in this, trash in that, paper wrapped just so.... what a PITA!  It honestly isn't THAT expensive (about$25/month), but I'll continue to do it on my own for now.
> 
> Sorry, I don't have time to go back any further.  Pamela, I know you posted alot of stuff I wanted to respond to.   for the scale issue.  I think you should be so proud of yourself for all you have accomplished and for working so hard to maintain.  Do you need to have a high calorie day by any chance?
> 
> Thanks for all this.  I really need it right now.  I feel like I am REALLY struggling and I don't really know why and it is SO frustrating.  I'm afraid as I progress further into a menopausal state that my metabolism is just dwindling away.  I am watching my points, watching my carbs, exercising a reasonable amount ( 3 or 4 days per week, at least 45 minutes each session.... sure I'd love to do more, but I think that I am doing a REASONABLE amount right now.... at least enough to maintain!).  But I won't give up..... EVER.
> 
> QOTD Sunday September 4, 2011:
> What is your favorite kind of apple?  What is your favorite way to eat it?
> If you don't eat apples, what is your favorite fruit?



Pretty much any fresh fall apple is my favorite.  I've always been an apple lover.  Anything fresh from the tree is delicious!  That said, I have a preference for Cortlands, red delicious, and Paula Reds.  As the apple season is further and further behind us and I am buying "cooler" apples at the grocery store, I get more and more picky.  I'm so much about the TEXTURE of an apple... taste is actually second to me.  It's gotta be crispy!  If not, it gets made into apple sauce!

I've been limiting my apple intake because of watching my carbs, but with apples coming into season, I plan to indulge as much as I want!  They are only this good for a little while!

BTW, DD's answer to this question was "I like them as crisp!"    I hate to cook and bake, but I do make a FABULOUS apple crisp!



my3princes said:


> I just watched Dirty Dancing.  Love that movie.  Now to get something accomplished.




Love that movie!!!



tigger813 said:


> QOTD: Honey crisps are my favorites though they are really expensive and difficult to find at some points during the fall. I'm looking forward to having some soon.
> 
> Today is officially the last day of summer for me! Tomorrow I get moving on getting back to where I was at Christmas last year. I have gained back all I lost in the challenge I did at the wellness center. Stress has been my biggest problem! Today I have been frustrated and ate very poorly. I also skipped exercise today.
> 
> My plan for tomorrow is to get up and do a 3-5 mile walk. I will also eat well and skip the bad snacks!
> 
> Tuesday will be last morning for early morning outside walks. I will do 2-3 miles then. I also have to work.
> 
> Wednesday the kids start school. I will get up at 5 and do WATP. I have to get Ash up at 6 to take to school at 7. At 8:40 I take Izzie to school. Then I will go to the grocery store and maybe a few other places and then come home and do some other workouts. Ash has soccer practice so I will get in some time walking/running at the track.
> 
> Thursday I will be at the spa at 9 and be there until 1:30 as well as on Friday. I will be doing my workouts at 5am. I will get some walking/running in at the track at night too during Izzie's soccer practice!
> 
> Now, to just stick to this plan and get back to better eating.
> 
> I should see if the kids want supper. I plan on having just water tonight.
> 
> TTFN



The stress is definitely understandable with all you've had on your plate this summer.  But you've got a plan and you are getting back on track!  



Worfiedoodles said:


> I promised you an mini TR, and if I don't start it will never happen...
> 
> I am pleased to say I started eating correctly right away, and I've run 3M Sat. and today.
> 
> We enjoyed Montreal, but I was struck by a couple of things.
> 
> Maria




Thanks for the mini-TR.  I"ve always wanted to do Quebec in the fall, but can't seem to interest the family..... and now that we would all need passports, its out of the question for now (which reminds me, I've GOT to get DD's passport application in this week!!).

 And I'll give you a WOOOHOO  for getting RIGHT BACK ON TRACK!!



SettinSail said:


> Pamela, are you busy doing work on ancestry.com?
> 
> Never made it on yesterday..... maybe tonight.
> 
> *QOTD Monday September 5, 2011:
> What is the best (or worst) job you've ever had? *



Hard to say.... I've never really had a job that I truly LOVED.  I've definitely had some I've hated (chambermaid... first job at age 14 or so.... and so ICKY to clean up other people's bathroom messes... WITHOUT GLOVES!!)  I did enjoy working retail, but hated the hours (holidays, weekends, nights.... NO WAY!).  I like the challenge of waiting tables in college.... I liked the idea that I had SOME control over how much $$ I made.  But the occasional no-tipping party would really put a damper on that.

I DO NOT enjoy the substitute teaching I've been doing for the past 7 years, but I cannot BEAT the hours and flexibility.  But once the kids are both off to college, I will definitely be finding something else.  



Rose&Mike said:


> *Pamela*--You are too sweet! Thank you so much for the book! I will let you know what I try out of it.
> 
> Glad you got it!
> *****
> Thanks for all the birthday wishes! We had a great weekend. I will do a little trip report on my wish journal. The flight home last night was a little frightening--the pilot actually came out to the waiting area before the flight and told everyone if they had to go to the restroom to do it now, because chances are no one would be getting up during the flight, including the flight attendants. Mike and I have both flown quite a bit, and I have never had a pilot do that before. We were flying through the remnants of TS Ike and the visibility was horrid, but we made it home safe and sound around 1:30am.
> 
> We are off to our last baseball game of the year. No gf beer for me--I'd like to drop a couple of pounds before the w&d half. I still haven't decided if I am going to be a loser or a maintainer for the next challenge.
> 
> TTYL!



Sorry about the flight being so sketchy!  That would definitely make me a bit nervous.

Hope the ball game was good.  



glss1/2fll said:


> DS2 starts school tomorrow, DS1 Wed. Apparently they both want totally disposable lunches. blech I reminded them that means no lunchmeat sandwiches or milk or anything good. It'll be the same old boring stuff day after day after day. Kids are so weird.



Could you make your own throw-away ice packs so that they can have  meat and/or milk?  I would imagine it would only take a small amount of ice to keep things cold for the few hours til lunch.  How about freezing water in those snack-size Ziploc baggies?  And then pack their lunch in plastic grocery bags instead of brown paper? That way you would be reusing the grocery bags (unless you bring your own cloth bags) and the moisture from the ice pack wouldn't be soaking through a paper bag.  Just thinking out loud here....



Worfiedoodles said:


> I think my current position as a grants professional is the best I've ever had, I certainly have the best boss. I'm doing work that is challenging, but meaningful and enjoyable -- and the end result of many of my projects is someone stops being homeless! I like that I am very specialized -- I only work on govt. funding projects, so I don't have to deal with the schmoozing and arbitrary decisions. My work is judged competitively on merit with a given set of criteria, and that is the way I like it! I also have so much flexibility, plus a ridiculous amount of vacation, sick time and holidays -- I think I'm up to 41 days, annually. I'm relatively well-compensated, too, (this is a non-profit, after all ) which doesn't hurt
> 
> Maria



Lucky lady to have found a job that you really like that seems to appreciate you and pays you well!



Disneywedding2010 said:


> Heading to the gym for a 2 hour training session. yes, you read that right. I have 5 more training sessions to burn after tonight, all before Friday. Then heading to Red Lobster for dinner. We're leaving for FL (permanently) on Sunday. HOLY COW! This week is going to be NUTS-O!



Woohoo! 



BernardandMissBianca said:


> Love King Richards' faire!!! The price does not include food but I think it included rides.
> http://kingrichardsfaire.net/
> 
> The website says tickets are only $27 and kids are $15 ages 4-11



That seems like a more reasonable price.  I was actually thinking of taking DS to the KRF for Mother/Son weekend this fall.

***********

Well friends.... after all those replies my laptop battery is about to give out!!  I'll be brief (as if!)

We went to Costco on Saturday and bought an INSANE amount of meat and produce and I spent the remainder of Saturday night and all day Sunday (after church) cooking!  I HATE COOKING, so this was a real struggle for me.  But it is done!  And I have 12-15 meals worth of "stuff" ready in the freezer for busy days this fall.  I made meatloaf and chili and taco meat and beef fajita meat and stir-fried pork, browned beef stew meat, cooked chicken (ready for curried chicken and chicken chow mein), plus boneless pork loin chops are marinating and I have two pork loin roasts (ready to be put in the crockpot and turned into pulled pork sandwiches), and one beef roast (ready for the crockpot and turned into shredded beef tacos).  The freezer is really full and I was wiped out last night, but I will be SO HAPPY when I can just grab something from the freezer and drop it in the microwave or crockpot!!   Needless to say I never made it on here, I never got in a workout, and the kitchen was a disaster.... but I'm pleased nonetheless.

DH is suffering from a terrible cold, so no big meal for us today.  I made a really nice dinner last night (after all of that cooking   ), he took two bites and decided he had no appetite and walked away.  I understand, but I wouldn't have bothered to make a big meal if I had realized he didn't want to eat.  Tonight is "help yourself" night for the kids.... whatever they can grab from the fridge is fair game!  I'll make tea and toast for DH.  I'm ravenous at the moment, but I'm not sure what I will end up with.

Well.... I'm gonna run.  DD wants to check the weather and pick her outfits for the week.  I told her if she does this tonight I will iron them all tonight and she will be all set until Friday.  

I'll try to pop on tomorrow after I get the kids off.  I'm SURE that DH will be home sick tomorrow, so I'll be playing nursemaid as well.  TTYL..........P


----------



## cclovesdis

Hi Everyone!

I will be posting the results for the final week of Healthy Habits soon. I get the PM in my e-mail and then realize later that I have a question, so I end up behind schedule.  It is really helpful if you PM me accurate and complete results. I will be reminding people of this for the Fall Challenge. I also appreciate it when you realize a mistake and update me! 

Anyway, enough negativity. Today was an OP day. I had some GF corn flakes and soymilk for breakfast and some grapes later in the morning. Lunch was really boring, but I could eat it, so I'm calling it a win. I had some GF, lower sodium deli chicken breast and a few tomato slices. Dinner was a good sized tuna steak with salad. I also had some peppers and onions that my dad fried in a (almost) negligible amount of olive oil. Overall, OP, but I do need to increase my variety. I've had quite a few bowls of corn flakes and soymilk in the last few days. Maybe I will hard-boil some eggs for breakfasts. (Ok, I'll have my dad do it. ) I did buy some GF baking mix, so I could try making pancakes. I will have to experiment with that though. Tonight probably isn't the night.

Have a wonderful week everyone!

CC


----------



## Rose&Mike

cclovesdis said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> I will be posting the results for the final week of Healthy Habits soon. I get the PM in my e-mail and then realize later that I have a question, so I end up behind schedule.  It is really helpful if you PM me accurate and complete results. I will be reminding people of this for the Fall Challenge. I also appreciate it when you realize a mistake and update me!
> 
> Anyway, enough negativity. Today was an OP day. I had some GF corn flakes and soymilk for breakfast and some grapes later in the morning. Lunch was really boring, but I could eat it, so I'm calling it a win. I had some GF, lower sodium deli chicken breast and a few tomato slices. Dinner was a good sized tuna steak with salad. I also had some peppers and onions that my dad fried in a (almost) negligible amount of olive oil. Overall, OP, but I do need to increase my variety. I've had quite a few bowls of corn flakes and soymilk in the last few days. Maybe I will hard-boil some eggs for breakfasts. (Ok, I'll have my dad do it. ) I did buy some GF baking mix, so I could try making pancakes. I will have to experiment with that though. Tonight probably isn't the night.
> 
> Have a wonderful week everyone!
> 
> CC



CC--are you going GF??? Did I miss something?


----------



## bellebookworm9

Hey all! I was really good with eating today. My eggplant rollatini turned out pretty good, minus the fact that it didn't actually roll, so I went for a stacked effect instead. I did go to Starbucks this evening and got a slice of pumpkin bread and a pumpkin spice latte. I don't really like coffee but this was good; I guess I just needed flavor to cover up the coffee taste.

I got access to Pottermore today! It's so awesome-my respect for J.K. Rowling has hugely increased, as if it wasn't high enough before. I got my wand (11.54 inches, ash with unicorn hair, unyielding) and was sorted into Gryffindor (despite my obvious attempts to get Ravenclaw ). 

I did not go to the gym, but perhaps tomorrow.


----------



## dvccruiser76

BernardandMissBianca said:


> Love King Richards' faire!!! The price does not include food but I think it included rides.
> http://kingrichardsfaire.net/
> 
> The website says tickets are only $27 and kids are $15 ages 4-11



Whoops, I think I meant $27, which still seems high compared to the Topsfield Fair, but if it includes rides then it's not bad afterall. And you really like it? I just love fairs. 



bellebookworm9 said:


> I got access to Pottermore today! It's so awesome-my respect for J.K. Rowling has hugely increased, as if it wasn't high enough before. I got my wand (11.54 inches, ash with unicorn hair, unyielding) and was sorted into Gryffindor (despite my obvious attempts to get Ravenclaw ).



I need to check that out still 


Okay Lisa, I registered to d-cot. I made a playlist but still need to figure it out. Can you download songs to a ipod? 


I set up my ipod tonight and added Spectromagic and the Splash Mountain Medley for starters. It's about 20 minutes for both songs so that's a good start for my meditation music. Thank you to bellebookworm9 for sending me Spectromagic


----------



## dvccruiser76

bellebookworm9 said:


> I did go to Starbucks this evening and got a slice of pumpkin bread and a pumpkin spice latte.



I just love pumpkin  Sonic has a sign up for a pumpkin pie shake  But it's time to get on the health wagon again


----------



## bellebookworm9

pjlla said:


> Don'tcha just LOVE finding a new book series to get into??? I'll have to check this one out!
> 
> Could you make your own throw-away ice packs so that they can have  meat and/or milk?  I would imagine it would only take a small amount of ice to keep things cold for the few hours til lunch.  How about freezing water in those snack-size Ziploc baggies?  And then pack their lunch in plastic grocery bags instead of brown paper? That way you would be reusing the grocery bags (unless you bring your own cloth bags) and the moisture from the ice pack wouldn't be soaking through a paper bag.  Just thinking out loud here....
> 
> We went to Costco on Saturday and bought an INSANE amount of meat and produce and I spent the remainder of Saturday night and all day Sunday (after church) cooking!  I HATE COOKING, so this was a real struggle for me.  But it is done!  And I have 12-15 meals worth of "stuff" ready in the freezer for busy days this fall.



It's been such a long time since I've read something new for fun! I'd love some other suggestions if anyone has any. 

I was just reading a back to school article on WW, and they mentioned filling a water bottle most of the way, freezing it, then using it as an ice pack. That way the perishable stuff stays cold and the drink has kind of thawed by lunch so they have a cold drink as well.

Good for you with all that cooking! I feel like I should probably do that. Our kitchen was not built for five people to be in at once, and it seems that 3-4 of us are on the same eating schedule and trying to cook at the same time. If I had everything prepared ahead of time, it would certainly be less crowded in there! 



dvccruiser76 said:


> I need to check that out still
> 
> I set up my ipod tonight and added Spectromagic and the Splash Mountain Medley for starters. It's about 20 minutes for both songs so that's a good start for my meditation music. Thank you to bellebookworm9 for sending me Spectromagic
> 
> I just love pumpkin  Sonic has a sign up for a pumpkin pie shake  But it's time to get on the health wagon again



I have several friends that apparently didn't know about Pottermore until today, and then were ticked that registration is closed until October, when it will be available to everyone. It really is awesome though-so many extra details. And of course, now I've been officially sorted-something I've wanted since age 9! 

You're welcome! I for one don't find the Splash Mountain music relaxing-it's repetitive and annoys me after a few minutes. But that's great that you've got a meditation list! My Disney parks playlist is about 5 hours long. 

I love pumpkin too (obviously)! And if I remember to ask for the latte with skim milk and no whipped cream, it's only 5 points for a tall.  The pumpkin bread is still 11 points though.


----------



## Disneywedding2010

Workout went awesome! I thought it was going to drag but it really didn't feel like I worked out 2 hours. I had a strawberry daquiri, steak, shrimp scampi, baked potato, and clam chowder for dinner. I ate every bite and loved it! Now, I'm home and sitting and I all of a sudden became very tired . I think I'm going to take a shower and jump in bed for the night. That way I can get up early tomorrow and do the things I didn't get done today. 

Everyone have a great night!


----------



## cclovesdis

Rose: I had some allergy testing. I went to see an allergist because my PCP wanted me to check with one to see if I need an Epi-Pen because of my latex allergy. My allergist felt I should have a complete round of allergy testing based on looking at my skin. I have allergic eczema. I'm allergic to wheat, rice, oats, cashews, hazelnuts, and oysters. I can eat barley, so I'm not going GF exactly, but so far, they only products I've found that are wheat-free and rice-free are GF. My stomach is saying thank you, so I may have found the solution! 

Thanks for asking! 

Kathy, thank you for the good wishes too!


----------



## SettinSail

Wow, guys, I am having a hard time keeping up this week.....and I'm the coach   Since it's a between the challenges week, I'm going to give myself some slack.  Hope you understand.

Pamela, I was sure you were off doing something big this weekend, and you were!   You will love having all those meals ready to go!!!

Rose, glad you had fun and can't wait to read the TR

Gretchen, no clue what Pottermore is but sounds like you love it!

CC, thank you so much for being our HH coach  Good job on the eating today and avoiding any allergy trigger foods.

Hello to everyone else.   I went with my Mom and my sister to see The Help today.  Second time for me and I still needed 4 tissues.  It doesn't look like it affects the others in the theater as much as me  When I got home, my sister called to tell me she was making a chocolate pie and she's going to bring me a piece to work tomorrow  And, she was not kidding!   If you've seen the movie or read the book, you know there is a crucial part involving chocolate pie.  I don't know who would go home and make a choc pie after watching that movie !!   My sister can be a little odd.

Back to the grind tomorrow.  We are all 3 out the door at 6:30 every morning. I'm at my desk by 7:00  This weekend we discovered DS had not done ANY of his geometry homework this week so we made him do it all tonight.  It took several hours.   {sigh}  We will have to watch him closely this year.

I'll be back on in the morning for the QOTD.

Sweet dreams everyone


----------



## my3princes

Good Morning.  It's still raining here.  I'm certainly concerned about more flooding.  So far no reports of any close to home so I'm cautiously optimistic.

Off to work.  Have a great day.


----------



## SettinSail

Good morning  Sure feels like a Monday.....

Today's QOTD is more like a mini-challenge:

*QOTD Tuesday September 6, 2011:

Can you find 10 items around the house to get rid of ?*

This could be as simple as picking up 10 sections of the newspaper off the floor and throwing away to as complicated as going into the attic and getting rid of junk you have not used or wanted in years.  If you practice this exercise of getting rid of 10 unwanted items a day, it would not take long until you had an entire room decluttered.  Report back how you did later today


----------



## dumbo_buddy

hi friends! i'm here and so behind on this thread. we had a fabulous weekend with my friends from college and their 6 month old little boy. now i know what it's like to have a good baby! 

today is a cleanup and get organized day. it's raining and gross so i'm not going to get a walk in. i may hit up the mall and do some laps if the munchkin will agree to sitting in the stroller. 

will be back to chit chat later. i need my coffee!!!


----------



## pjlla

bellebookworm9 said:


> I was just reading a back to school article on WW, and they mentioned filling a water bottle most of the way, freezing it, then using it as an ice pack. That way the perishable stuff stays cold and the drink has kind of thawed by lunch so they have a cold drink as well.
> 
> I think the idea is that the kids don't want anything to have to carry out of the cafeteria.  Unless it was a disposable water bottle, they probably wouldn't want that either.  But if it was a non-refillable.... like one of those small Aquapods from Poland Springs.... that is a good idea! (assuming, of course, that UNLIKE our schools, theirs actually has a recycling bin for the bottle.)
> 
> Good for you with all that cooking! I feel like I should probably do that. Our kitchen was not built for five people to be in at once, and it seems that 3-4 of us are on the same eating schedule and trying to cook at the same time. If I had everything prepared ahead of time, it would certainly be less crowded in there!
> 
> As large as my kitchen is, it isn't idea for more than two people.  Even with that, I find we are constantly in each other's way.  DD helped quite a bit this weekend with the cooking and I really appreciated it.... but we kept bumping into each other.
> 
> You could probably only cook ahead if you had the fridge/freezer space available.  But it isn't a bad idea.  If you made a pot of chili or soup, you could get many, many meals from that!  If you do that and freeze it in tupperware, please don't microwave in the plastic.  Pop out the frozen item and microwave it in glass or ceramic.  Plastic in the microwave is SO bad for you!
> 
> I love pumpkin too (obviously)! And if I remember to ask for the latte with skim milk and no whipped cream, it's only 5 points for a tall.  The pumpkin bread is still 11 points though.



I've been craving something pumpkin-y all summer and couldn't buy canned pumpkin at the grocery.  They said something about not being the right season.  But I did discover a few cans in my pantry.  One of these days, very soon, I'm going to make oat bran pumpkin pancakes for myself!  

DD is anxiously awaiting the Dunkin Donuts pumpkin muffins.  But they are CRAZY with calories (remember when I told you that muffins were CALORIE NINJAS!! ).  I will buy her one every so often, but I certainly try not to make a habit of it.  I will usually make a large batch and freeze them and then she can grab one on her way to early morning swim practice or ski lessons.



SettinSail said:


> Wow, guys, I am having a hard time keeping up this week.....and I'm the coach   Since it's a between the challenges week, I'm going to give myself some slack.  Hope you understand.
> 
> We TOTALLY understand!  Heck, if I had all those boxes around my house, plus starting work again and a new school year.... YIKES... you probably wouldn't hear from me for months!!
> 
> Pamela, I was sure you were off doing something big this weekend, and you were!   You will love having all those meals ready to go!!!
> 
> I will definitely be thanking myself this fall!  DS did bribe me into leaving one of the meatloaves in the fridge though.... we will probably eat it tonight.  He LOVES my meat loaf.  It will be a nice treat tonight after a rainy soccer practice.
> 
> 
> Back to the grind tomorrow.  We are all 3 out the door at 6:30 every morning. I'm at my desk by 7:00  This weekend we discovered DS had not done ANY of his geometry homework this week so we made him do it all tonight.  It took several hours.   {sigh}  We will have to watch him closely this year.
> 
> I'll be back on in the morning for the QOTD.
> 
> Sweet dreams everyone



Gotta love boys.....  DS was good about getting his weekend homework done quickly so that it didn't hang over him all weekend.  I hope that is a positive sign of things to come this year!  But when I opened his backpack this morning to put in his snack, it was kind of a mess.  I pulled out the "Math Binder requirements" sheet and stuck it on the fridge and put in a note for him to bring home his math binder tonight so that we can get it set up properly.  THat prompted him to say that he needs to set up his other binders too!  Hopefully he will bring them ALL home tonight.  I have plenty of folder, filler paper, dividers.... so no excuses!

How are you at getting up that early?  I'm a morning person and don't mind it too much, but it is tough to get the kids going some days.  



my3princes said:


> Good Morning.  It's still raining here.  I'm certainly concerned about more flooding.  So far no reports of any close to home so I'm cautiously optimistic.
> 
> Off to work.  Have a great day.



Cautiously optimistic is always good.  When I was checking weather.com for this week to plan meals and outfits, I noticed they had flood watches up for a lot of NH and VT.  Fingers crossed and prayers said for you all.



SettinSail said:


> Good morning  Sure feels like a Monday.....
> 
> Today's QOTD is more like a mini-challenge:
> 
> *QOTD Tuesday September 6, 2011:
> 
> Can you find 10 items around the house to get rid of ?*
> 
> This could be as simple as picking up 10 sections of the newspaper off the floor and throwing away to as complicated as going into the attic and getting rid of junk you have not used or wanted in years.  If you practice this exercise of getting rid of 10 unwanted items a day, it would not take long until you had an entire room decluttered.  Report back how you did later today



I LOVE challenges like this!  I am all about the purge and clean!  I did bring a big trunkload to the Goodwill just a week ago, but I'm ready to find more!  



dumbo_buddy said:


> hi friends! i'm here and so behind on this thread. we had a fabulous weekend with my friends from college and their 6 month old little boy. now i know what it's like to have a good baby!
> 
> today is a cleanup and get organized day. it's raining and gross so i'm not going to get a walk in. i may hit up the mall and do some laps if the munchkin will agree to sitting in the stroller.
> 
> will be back to chit chat later. i need my coffee!!!



Enjoy your coffee.  I was going to skip it today, since DH is sick and probably not craving it too much, but I gave in and made a small pot.  MMMMMM.... just what I needed this morning.

**************

Happy Tuesday morning friends.  It is raining here, but since I had no outdoor plans I'm not terribly disappointed by it.  The kids are out the door, breakfast is eaten and I'm ready to roll.  Not sure what I will do first... workout or clean.  I've got one load of dry laundry to fold and that will be all caught up.  Kitchen is clean (I bribed DS into washing the floor yesterday..... it really needed it after the weekend's cooking marathon), I just vaccumed Friday, so I could probably skip that for now. I will give my bathroom counter and toilet a scrub and then  I think today will be spent cleaning DS's room.  It hasn't had a good cleaning in a FULL YEAR!  Not since we cleaned it out and repainted it last fall.  It is SO overdue!  I should be able to do it in a few hours though.  It isn't a large room and I"ve already cleaned out the outgrown clothes.

I've gotta come clean about something with you all.... sort of a part confession and part  moment.....

I know I've been lamenting here about the slow weight loss, etc.  And I am usually SO GOOD about weighing/measuring all of my foods.  But I will admit, since starting this SB/WW hybrid thing, I've definitely been eating more nuts (since I really NEVER ate them much before) and I've been REALLY slacking on weighing/measuring the portions.  

Well.... I pulled out a bowl yesterday and the jar of nuts.  I put the bowl on the food scale and weighed out one ounce and   I've been WAAAAAY overestimating that ounce.... what I've been counting for 1 or 2 or even 3 points.... has probably been more like 12 points!!!!!!!!!! Do this once a day or even once every other day and NO WONDER my weight loss has come to a screeching halt!!  So nuts are now VERBODEN!! (Shawn, how's my German??)

I don't love them so much that they are worth the points.... but I will really miss the crunch/salt.  That is definitely something that is missing from the SB portion of this plan.  

I did end up spending some time on Ancestry last night, but I was mistaken about the "free access" weekend.  It was only immigration and naturalization records.... it didn't include international records and that is what I need right now.  I guess I'll have to decide if I have the time anytime soon and pay for a month and really work on it diligently for that month.  That said, I DID find the Naturalization information for my great-grandfather on my Dad's side....he came from Scotland in 1877 and was naturalized in 1884.  I knew most of this, but it was nice to confirm it.

DH seems to be feeling much better today.  He is up and showered and dressed and eating breakfast.  He feels well enough to keep his scheduled dentist appointment today, so that is good.

Well..... time to check email.  I need to get the cleaning done, the workout done, and be showered and ready to leave the house at 2:25 to pick up DS at the bus stop, run him home, and then head straight to the HS to pick up DD.  She has an appointment at 4pm.  Then home again and grab DS and bring him to his soccer practice/scrimmage tonight.  The craziness has begun!!  

I'll try to pop on later to say hi.  I will chat here mostly until this thread is closed and we are really starting the fall challenge...........P


----------



## jaelless

SettinSail said:


> Good morning  Sure feels like a Monday.....
> 
> Today's QOTD is more like a mini-challenge:
> 
> *QOTD Tuesday September 6, 2011:
> 
> Can you find 10 items around the house to get rid of ?*



We just recently moved here and I did major decluttering/purging beforehand. I have nothing left to get rid of.


----------



## mikamah

SettinSail said:


> Today's QOTD is more like a mini-challenge:
> 
> *QOTD Tuesday September 6, 2011:
> 
> Can you find 10 items around the house to get rid of ?*


I like this idea.  I think I'll make michael do 10 as well.  I can picture him on Hoarders in a few years. 



SettinSail said:


> Wow, guys, I am having a hard time keeping up this week.....and I'm the coach   Since it's a between the challenges week, I'm going to give myself some slack.  Hope you understand.


That's ok, Sarge, we all understand. It's so nice to see the challenge still hopping at the end of summer.   I'm still on vacation and not keeping up either.  Today's a rainy day, so I hope to catch up a bit more.  

Good morning everyone.  

Ds starts school tomorrow, and we just have a few errands to do today and he wants to go to monster mini-golf.  Then football tonight.  I hope they cancel if it rains, but I don't know how serious this is going to get.  It's a scrimmage in Amesbury, about 25 min from here.  I got lazy and didn't cook yesterday, and we had cereal for dinner.  We need to leave for football at 4:30, so I'm going to cook a late lunch/early dinner at 2ish.  I definitely need to make a good plan each week to cover the football practices.  This week, I don't go back to work til thurs, so it's easy, but once I'm working, I don't want to fall into bad fast food habits.  Once I get back to work and see my schedule, I'll make a plan for my early days to make a big dinner with plenty of leftovers.  

I've been slacking on exercise this week too.  Tomorrow I'll do my long run as training for a half marathon I"m doing on the 24th.  I'm so not in the shape I was for the princess, but I'm going to do it and go as slow as I need to, and definitely walk more than run, and I hope to finish.  

*Pamela*- That's a bummer about the nuts, but I'm glad for you that your realized it, and now I hope you'll see that dang scale moving again.  Nice job on getting all that cooking done.  

*Rose*-Welcome back.  That flight sounds like a nightmare.  So glad you made it home safely and you had a nice trip. 

Hello to everyone else.  Have a great day!


----------



## tigger813

Quick post while kids eat lunch before I take them to Brian's office while I work.

Gretchen- Love Actually is one of my all time favorite movies along with Return of the King and the Harry Potter movies! We are huge movie watchers here! Finally saw Black Swan last night. Kind of freaky but well-acted. Also watched Rio yesterday! Cute movie! We used RedBox for the first time yesterday. Returning the movies today. Will get 2 others if the ones we want are there. We want Prom and Soul Surfer. i have to go over the way of where Red Box is tomorrow so I can return anything we get.

Rose- Glad you had a good trip! Sorry about the flight home.

I'm trying do some quick skimming of posts and caught those quickly. I hope to be better at replies next time!

Backpacks are packed. Kids will lay out clothes tonight. Supposed to be a rainy day I will get the camera ready tonight. I'm supposed to be at 2 meetings tonight: Herbalife and church fair planning...not doing either so I can be with the girls at bedtime. I'm hoping to have an Usborne booth at the church fair. Trying to earn some extra $ this fall for our cruise. I have another event planned in November and before that an online event in October. Hoping they all go well!

Gotta finish my tea and brush my teeth!

TTFN


----------



## JacksLilWench

SettinSail said:


> Good morning  Sure feels like a Monday.....
> 
> Today's QOTD is more like a mini-challenge:
> 
> *QOTD Tuesday September 6, 2011:
> 
> Can you find 10 items around the house to get rid of ?*
> 
> This could be as simple as picking up 10 sections of the newspaper off the floor and throwing away to as complicated as going into the attic and getting rid of junk you have not used or wanted in years.  If you practice this exercise of getting rid of 10 unwanted items a day, it would not take long until you had an entire room decluttered.  Report back how you did later today



I love finding stuff to get rid of!!  I'll have to look under my bed and find my ten items...I will probably come up with more though!


----------



## bellebookworm9

SettinSail said:


> *QOTD Tuesday September 6, 2011:
> 
> Can you find 10 items around the house to get rid of ?*



Nope. Just moved here and don't have much stuff anyway, but I've been really good about keeping things clean.

***************
So this morning I got a text from one of the housemates saying there was a mouse in the kitchen.  I just came back from class and apparently the exterminator came, but he didn't see the mouse or any evidence of one, so he couldn't legally lay down traps or put out poison, but we are able to do so ourselves. We also have to put everything in the pantry into airtight containers, clean out all the cupboards, clean the toaster, and check our dressers because they may have nested in our clothes.  

Our front door hasn't been shutting right (it needs to be SLAMMED) so he thought maybe that's how it got in. Needless to say, I just put in a work order for that. We agreed that we would do all this later when we're all here so no one has to possibly come across the mouse by themselves.

Places I will not be eating lunch in: my kitchen. Dining hall food it is!


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

*QOTD Tuesday September 6, 2011:

Can you find 10 items around the house to get rid of ?*

OMG I should be able to find 100 things to toss. 

I have to run to school but I will find 10 things when I get home.


----------



## pjlla

mikamah said:


> I*Pamela*- That's a bummer about the nuts, but I'm glad for you that your realized it, and now I hope you'll see that dang scale moving again.  Nice job on getting all that cooking done.
> 
> Thanks!  I'm going to try an experiment to make my own "crunchy, salty, low-carb treat" later today.  I'll let you know how it turns out!
> 
> Hello to everyone else.  Have a great day!



Enjoy the end of vacation!

**********

Well.... not moving along quite as well here as planned, but I did hit the TM.... but I cut my workout short just a bit.  I was experiencing some pain on top of my right foot and all I could think of was "stress fracture!!""  I didn't want to push the issue, so I walked the last 10 minutes, rather than my walk/jog/sprint routine I've been trying.  I might ice it later.  See how it feels tomorrow.  Plus I didn't use my handweights today.....I've been definitely having some troubles with my right arm/hand/elbow.  Lifting doesn't seem to aggravate it, but I think I'm going to go with an every-other-day plan for the lifting.  Getting old SUCKS!!

Anyhow, sorted out lots of stuff from a few boxes/baskets in DS's room, but now I'm not sure what to do with it!  I have a pile of beat up books for the take-it-or-leave-it shed at the dump and a box to bring to the elementary school to share with the teachers (there are my 10 things for today!!).... but I've also got an odd assortment of keepsakes that I'm not sure what to do with.  I think I'll pack it in a small box for now and let DS take a look through it later and decide what to do with it.  He used to have a small shelf in his room for stuff like this, but we took it down when we painted last year and now he doesn't have a spot for these little goodies.  

Never did make it into my bathroom to clean.... oh well.  And my Mom sent me a coupon code for 50 free prints from Shutterfly that I need to use before midnight!  I've got to be out the door here in 75 minutes, so I guess I had better run.  TTYL...........................P


----------



## dvccruiser76

bellebookworm9 said:


> I have several friends that apparently didn't know about Pottermore until today, and then were ticked that registration is closed until October, when it will be available to everyone. It really is awesome though-so many extra details. And of course, now I've been officially sorted-something I've wanted since age 9!
> 
> You're welcome! I for one don't find the Splash Mountain music relaxing-it's repetitive and annoys me after a few minutes. But that's great that you've got a meditation list! My Disney parks playlist is about 5 hours long.
> 
> I love pumpkin too (obviously)! And if I remember to ask for the latte with skim milk and no whipped cream, it's only 5 points for a tall.  The pumpkin bread is still 11 points though.



I wish I could do coffee, but it makes me sick with my crohn's. Shakes on the other hand 

Pumpkin bread sounds yummy too. I must have like 30 different pumpkin recipes. Maybe I should dig through them. 



pjlla said:


> DD is anxiously awaiting the Dunkin Donuts pumpkin muffins.



I wonder if they are out? My sister said the apple cider ones are out already. 



mikamah said:


> Ds starts school tomorrow, and we just have a few errands to do today and he wants to go to monster mini-golf.  Then football tonight.  I hope they cancel if it rains, but I don't know how serious this is going to get.  It's a scrimmage in Amesbury, about 25 min from here.  I got lazy and didn't cook yesterday, and we had cereal for dinner.  We need to leave for football at 4:30, so I'm going to cook a late lunch/early dinner at 2ish.  I definitely need to make a good plan each week to cover the football practices.  This week, I don't go back to work til thurs, so it's easy, but once I'm working, I don't want to fall into bad fast food habits.  Once I get back to work and see my schedule, I'll make a plan for my early days to make a big dinner with plenty of leftovers.



Good luck tomorrow. My friend called earlier to say she spent $50 on school supplies for her 9 year old. She said they asked each kid to buy hand sanitizer and wipes. Guess that's the new thing 


I was very much op today and just did my 2 mile walk, so now it's time for a little work. Hope everyone had a nice Tuesday.


----------



## mackeysmom

SettinSail said:


> *QOTD Tuesday September 6, 2011:
> 
> Can you find 10 items around the house to get rid of ?*



I could find 10 items a day for the next 6 months, I bet. 

Until it is sold, I am living in my late mother's home.  Just me and two cats living in 11 rooms, with an attic, a garage and a full basement.    Needless to say, there are lots of places to squirrel stuff away and still not look cluttered.   I have to get on the ball with de-cluttering and should really do it now and not be under the gun when the house eventually sells and I have to pack up.

- Laura


----------



## SettinSail

What a busy day!   And, it's almost time for me to go to bed so I can do it all again tomorrow  Work from 7-2, home at 3, DS to ortho at 3:30, home at 4:30, went to gym at 4:40, home at 6, shower, fix dinner, clean kitchen, dry hair and that's about it!  

We had a VERY stormy day today with the remnants of Hurrican Lee passing over.  Lots of tornados, dark skies, rain and THUNDER.  This was much worse than Irene around here but no damage at my house. JLW, I am sure you got this too in Charlotte.  Not sure if it's heading North but if it is, LOOK OUT



dumbo_buddy said:


> had a fabulous weekend with my friends  now I know what it's like to have a good baby!



Glad you had fun!   Thomas always looks like an angel in his photos



pjlla said:


> Gotta love boys.....  DS was good about getting his weekend homework done quickly so that it didn't hang over him all weekend.  I hope that is a positive sign of things to come this year!  But when I opened his backpack this morning to put in his snack, it was kind of a mess.  I pulled out the "Math Binder requirements" sheet and stuck it on the fridge and put in a note for him to bring home his math binder tonight so that we can get it set up properly.  THat prompted him to say that he needs to set up his other binders too!  Hopefully he will bring them ALL home tonight.  I have plenty of folder, filler paper, dividers.... so no excuses!
> 
> Sounds like he's doing good so far
> 
> How are you at getting up that early?  I'm a morning person and don't mind it too much, but it is tough to get the kids going some days.
> 
> DH & I are up at 5:30.  While he showers, I make lunches. Around 5:45 I get dressed and do hair and make-up.  By 6:05, we're all in the kitchen eating individual breakfasts we've each prepared.  Usually cereal for me and DH and frozen pancakes for DS. At 6:25 DH takes DS to catch the bus and I'm out the door by 6:30. I shower at night and have my clothes ready to go. I also have everything prepared for lunches except the sandwiches.  I'm not thrilled with the way my hair looks in the morning.  I'm experimenting with the curling iron but I think I need a flat iron.  My hair is fine and limp.  It looks great at night when I dry it but it sticks out everywhere in the morning
> So far, DS is getting up and going on his own but it's very early in the year
> 
> I LOVE challenges like this!  I am all about the purge and clean!  I did bring a big trunkload to the Goodwill just a week ago, but I'm ready to find more!
> 
> Thanks for playing along
> 
> I pulled out a bowl yesterday and the jar of nuts.  I put the bowl on the food scale and weighed out one ounce and   I've been WAAAAAY overestimating that ounce.... what I've been counting for 1 or 2 or even 3 points.... has probably been more like 12 points!!!!!!!!!! Do this once a day or even once every other day and NO WONDER my weight loss has come to a screeching halt!!  So nuts are now VERBODEN!! (Shawn, how's my German??)
> 
> SHIZA!!!  (this is a German slang word that is a cuss word)
> 
> Atleast you figured it out.  Mmmmmm, I love nuts, one of my favorite foods!
> 
> And, your German is Ausgezeichnet (excellent) and wunderbar!  One tiny correction, it's verboten.   Can't you have a few nuts??
> 
> I DID find the Naturalization information for my great-grandfather on my Dad's side....he came from Scotland in 1877 and was naturalized in 1884.
> 
> COOL



Glad DH is feeling better.  Don't let all that back to school running around run YOU down!    I've noticed alot of sickness going around that usually comes with back to school.



jaelless said:


> We just recently moved here and I did major decluttering/purging beforehand. I have nothing left to get rid of.



  for no clutter!!!



mikamah said:


> I like this idea.  I think I'll make michael do 10 as well.  I can picture him on Hoarders in a few years.
> 
> That's ok, Sarge, we all understand. It's so nice to see the challenge still hopping at the end of summer.   I'm still on vacation and not keeping up either.  Today's a rainy day, so I hope to catch up a bit more.
> 
> Then football tonight.  I hope they cancel if it rains, but I don't know how serious this is going to get.



Oh, it's serious alright !!!   Don't let those pee wee football coaches fool you -they are sitting somewhere right now probably watching film  I can vivedly remember DS's coaches always saying "This ain't soccer!"  as if soccer was some kind of sissy game!  Hello, they play soccer in the rain too!

Good luck preparing for your 1/2......you AMAZE me 

Thanks for playing the decluttering game and hope you made a dent.  Hmmm, Michael on Hoarders?   We used to put 10 mins on he timer and the whole family had to pick up/clean.  Crazy how much stuff you can get done with everyone helping, even for 10 minutes! 

Thanks for cutting me some slack too



tigger813 said:


> Finally saw Black Swan last night.
> 
> Backpacks are packed. Kids will lay out clothes tonight. Supposed to be a rainy day I will get the camera ready tonight.



I really enjoyed that movie.  Kept me on the edge of my seat!

Sounds like you are ready for a great year



JacksLilWench said:


> I love finding stuff to get rid of!!  I'll have to look under my bed and find my ten items...I will probably come up with more though!







bellebookworm9 said:


> Nope. Just moved here and don't have much stuff anyway, but I've been really good about keeping things clean.



   Another person with NO clutter - I LOVE it!!!



BernardandMissBianca said:


> OMG I should be able to find 100 things to toss.





This is how I am feeling too.



pjlla said:


> Getting old SUCKS!!
> 
> got an odd assortment of keepsakes that I'm not sure what to do with.



Amen, sister

A+ today for you for getting 10 things outta there!

We have a lot of things like you describe that we just can't part with (yet)



dvccruiser76 said:


> I was very much op today and just did my 2 mile walk





Deb, hope there was no more flooding in Vermont.  I thought of 2 more people I know from there, Ben & Jerry

Rose, I've flown alot too and never had a pilot make such an announcement before boarding.  Yikes, I would have been terrified!   Glad you're back home safe and sound

Tomorrow is my final meeting with my trainer at the Y.  I'm sure he's puzzled as to why I haven't lost any more weight.  He doesn't seem to listen to me when I tell him I've already lost close to 30 pounds and it just stopped coming off, I'm older, pre-menopausal, etc.   He just keeps saying to focus on my endurance first.   I may actually get more out of a visit to the Dr to check hormones. I keep saying I will do that and need to follow through.
Maybe tomorrow I will report a 5 lb loss for the week just to make him feel good

I'll be back on in the morning with the QOTD if I can think of one


----------



## SettinSail

mackeysmom said:


> I could find 10 items a day for the next 6 months, I bet.
> 
> Until it is sold, I am living in my late mother's home.  Just me and two cats living in 11 rooms, with an attic, a garage and a full basement.    Needless to say, there are lots of places to squirrel stuff away and still not look cluttered.   I have to get on the ball with de-cluttering and should really do it now and not be under the gun when the house eventually sells and I have to pack up.
> 
> - Laura



Wow, that's alot for one person.  I would probably have no problem filling it up either   I bet the cats love all the places to hang out!


----------



## my3princes

SettinSail said:


> Good morning  Sure feels like a Monday.....
> 
> Today's QOTD is more like a mini-challenge:
> 
> *QOTD Tuesday September 6, 2011:
> 
> Can you find 10 items around the house to get rid of ?*
> 
> This could be as simple as picking up 10 sections of the newspaper off the floor and throwing away to as complicated as going into the attic and getting rid of junk you have not used or wanted in years.  If you practice this exercise of getting rid of 10 unwanted items a day, it would not take long until you had an entire room decluttered.  Report back how you did later today



Heck yeah I can find 10 items, and hopefully a truckload more to donate.  I plan on digging it out on Friday as I don't have time until then.



SettinSail said:


> What a busy day!   And, it's almost time for me to go to bed so I can do it all again tomorrow  Work from 7-2, home at 3, DS to ortho at 3:30, home at 4:30, went to gym at 4:40, home at 6, shower, fix dinner, clean kitchen, dry hair and that's about it!
> 
> We had a VERY stormy day today with the remnants of Hurrican Lee passing over.  Lots of tornados, dark skies, rain and THUNDER.  This was much worse than Irene around here but no damage at my house. JLW, I am sure you got this too in Charlotte.  Not sure if it's heading North but if it is, LOOK OUT
> 
> 
> 
> Glad you had fun!   Thomas always looks like an angel in his photos
> 
> 
> 
> Glad DH is feeling better.  Don't let all that back to school running around run YOU down!    I've noticed alot of sickness going around that usually comes with back to school.
> 
> 
> 
> for no clutter!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, it's serious alright !!!   Don't let those pee wee football coaches fool you -they are sitting somewhere right now probably watching film  I can vivedly remember DS's coaches always saying "This ain't soccer!"  as if soccer was some kind of sissy game!  Hello, they play soccer in the rain too!
> 
> Good luck preparing for your 1/2......you AMAZE me
> 
> Thanks for playing the decluttering game and hope you made a dent.  Hmmm, Michael on Hoarders?   We used to put 10 mins on he timer and the whole family had to pick up/clean.  Crazy how much stuff you can get done with everyone helping, even for 10 minutes!
> 
> Thanks for cutting me some slack too
> 
> 
> 
> I really enjoyed that movie.  Kept me on the edge of my seat!
> 
> Sounds like you are ready for a great year
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another person with NO clutter - I LOVE it!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is how I am feeling too.
> 
> 
> 
> Amen, sister
> 
> A+ today for you for getting 10 things outta there!
> 
> We have a lot of things like you describe that we just can't part with (yet)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deb, hope there was no more flooding in Vermont.  I thought of 2 more people I know from there, Ben & Jerry
> 
> Rose, I've flown alot too and never had a pilot make such an announcement before boarding.  Yikes, I would have been terrified!   Glad you're back home safe and sound
> 
> Tomorrow is my final meeting with my trainer at the Y.  I'm sure he's puzzled as to why I haven't lost any more weight.  He doesn't seem to listen to me when I tell him I've already lost close to 30 pounds and it just stopped coming off, I'm older, pre-menopausal, etc.   He just keeps saying to focus on my endurance first.   I may actually get more out of a visit to the Dr to check hormones. I keep saying I will do that and need to follow through.
> Maybe tomorrow I will report a 5 lb loss for the week just to make him feel good
> 
> I'll be back on in the morning with the QOTD if I can think of one



I think most areas were okay overnight.  My boss was on vacation last week, but she wasn't able to leave town due to the storm.  Her and her family were stranded at their home on a mountain.  She said they have their own private island.  It took her 1 1/2 hours to get to work this morning and it is normally a 15 minute drive   We still have coworkers that can't make it in.


----------



## cclovesdis

Healthy Habits Week 10 Results

*Congratulations to Our Participants:* 
JacksLilWench
jaeless

Congratulations to this Week's Prize Winner: *jaeless* who also earned all 16 points!

I have your address still. I should make it to the post office tomorrow.

Thanks to all who participated!


----------



## cclovesdis

SettinSail said:


> Good morning  Sure feels like a Monday.....
> 
> Today's QOTD is more like a mini-challenge:
> 
> *QOTD Tuesday September 6, 2011:
> 
> Can you find 10 items around the house to get rid of ?*



I just got home and saw this, but I did find 5-6 yesterday. One was a 40D because I am now a 40B! 

Great idea Shawn!

Rose: I'm so sorry. I forgot to say something very important. 

Happy Birthday!

Have a great, OP day tomorrow everyone!


----------



## pjlla

SettinSail said:


> What a busy day!   And, it's almost time for me to go to bed so I can do it all again tomorrow  Work from 7-2, home at 3, DS to ortho at 3:30, home at 4:30, went to gym at 4:40, home at 6, shower, fix dinner, clean kitchen, dry hair and that's about it!
> 
> Yikes.  I'm very impressed that you make it to the gym regularly with that schedule.
> 
> 
> Glad DH is feeling better.  Don't let all that back to school running around run YOU down!    I've noticed alot of sickness going around that usually comes with back to school.
> 
> I am praying that the kids and I don't get it!  DH has an auto-immune disease, so he seems to be more likely to catch whatever germ is hanging around.  And I think that being in the school system has improved my immune system!
> 
> Tomorrow is my final meeting with my trainer at the Y.  I'm sure he's puzzled as to why I haven't lost any more weight.  He doesn't seem to listen to me when I tell him I've already lost close to 30 pounds and it just stopped coming off, I'm older, pre-menopausal, etc.   He just keeps saying to focus on my endurance first.   I may actually get more out of a visit to the Dr to check hormones. I keep saying I will do that and need to follow through.
> Maybe tomorrow I will report a 5 lb loss for the week just to make him feel good
> 
> I'll be back on in the morning with the QOTD if I can think of one




You'll come up with something, I'm sure.

***********
Evening friends!  Didn't accomplish nearly as much today as I intended... clean load of laundry is still sitting in the dryer and the bathroom didn't get cleaned... plus DS's room isn't nearly as clean as I had intended.... WHERE DID THE DAY GO??

Well.... I'll try again tomorrow.  Shawn.... I found a pile of boxes in the basement that have been waiting for a trip to the dump, so I pulled them out and they are next to the car waiting for tomorrow.... so that is 7 more things I got rid of today.... plus two laundry baskets that have seen better days.  I usually try to repair them with duct tape since I hate the idea of so much plastic going to the landfill, but these are well past their prime.  So actually I have 9 items to go to the dump tomorrow!  

Well... time to shoo the kids off to bed!  See you in the morning.......P


----------



## jaelless

cclovesdis said:


> Healthy Habits Week 10 Results
> 
> *Congratulations to Our Participants:*
> JacksLilWench
> jaeless
> 
> Congratulations to this Week's Prize Winner: *jaeless* who also earned all 16 points!
> 
> I have your address still. I should make it to the post office tomorrow.
> 
> Thanks to all who participated!



Woooohoooo  Healthy Habits is my favorite part of the challenges. Keep up with the great ideas. I can't wait to hear the Fall ones.


----------



## trinaweena

*Pamela* I don't know if you would mind sharing some of your freezer recipes?  Or even just some idea of stuff that I could freeze.  I feel like this is what i need to do because I am SO struggling with meals.  Especially with school now I just don't have any time and coming up with meals that satisfy my hunger is really difficult!  Even if you don't have recipes just some general ideas would really be helpful!

*Gretchen*[/B]  I'm excited to get into Pottermore and I'm getting impatient for my email. I really wanted to be sorted, I will probably be really sad if I get sorted into Gryfindor. Never been my favorite house.  Sorry about the mouse.  Commonplace around here but thankfully I have 4 dogs and a cat who all catch mice, want to borrow one?? Haha! What kind of boooks do you like, I can send you a bunch of suggestions if you tell me what your into. 

-----
Today was a huge accomplishment. I ran 3.25 miles!!! I can't even tell you guys how proud i feel. That is the farthest I've ever ran.  Even if i never did it again it would feel great but now i know i can do it. It gives me hope got my 5k!

I've been within plan as far as eating goes but i've been really hungry and not feeling satisfied at all.  Today my day was 
breakfast - vanilla greek yogurt, stawberries, special k, with some honey because i think greek yogurt tastes like sour cream (i use yogurt instead of milk because i think milk is disgusting, cant drink it)
lunch - egg salad sandwhich
snack - starwberry applesauce, starberries, protein shake, hard boiled egg (throughout the day, not just one snack)
dinner - salmon burger

im at about 1200 calories a day i would have been over by about 60 if it hadnt been for my run.  I'm just not feeling satisfied, and im having a lot of protein so im a bit confused..any suggestions?

I think Pamela asked me to share a link to my blog. The blog i work on is www.witandfancy.com Wit and Fancy. It's run by an all female staff and we trry to write about multiple topics from a female and pop culture persoective.  We launched about a month or so ago.  Right now i write for the tech section, work advice, and health and fitness but im going to be cutting back.  I also will be doing the recaps for Sherlock and Game of Thrones when they come back.  I've been writing for entertainment blogs for awhile now, i'm pretty into tv and movies and general geekery.


----------



## bellebookworm9

trinaweena said:


> *Gretchen*[/B]  I'm excited to get into Pottermore and I'm getting impatient for my email. I really wanted to be sorted, I will probably be really sad if I get sorted into Gryfindor. Never been my favorite house.  Sorry about the mouse.  Commonplace around here but thankfully I have 4 dogs and a cat who all catch mice, want to borrow one?? Haha! What kind of boooks do you like, I can send you a bunch of suggestions if you tell me what your into.
> 
> -----
> Today was a huge accomplishment. I ran 3.25 miles!!!



LOL My friend started a facebook group called "S.P.E.W.-Society of Pottermore Email Waiters"  

I'll read most things. I like stories that are funny, or have an element of mystery to them.

Great job on the run! 

************
My eating was pretty atrocious today. We're all afraid of the kitchen, so I went to the library cafe for lunch and ordered in a calzone for dinner. I was also introduced to the day old bread section at WalMart today so bought some cinnamon rolls and lemon loaf, but only had one slice of each.

We bought four snap traps and one "mouse hotel" aka a plastic box baited with peanut butter. It took SEVEN of us to figure out how to set up the snap ones-they don't even have to be baited. All five of us in the house, and then we borrowed two neighbors as well, but in the end we got it done. We haven't seen any more of the mouse but we are well prepared!


----------



## Disneywedding2010

I have a double session scheduled for in the morning but canceled it. Tomorrow is my last full day to get things done around this house before the packers show up Thursday morning. 

We've decided to go ahead and just leave Saturday afternoon instead of Sunday morning. I'm hoping this drive will go okay with all the furbabies. We have reservations at Villas of Wilderness Lodge starting Sunday and checking out Wednesday. We'll get the cats situated at the house and get Lizzy situated in the garage. We can't put her in the house because of the cats. I can't put her in the backyard because they are building our pool. 

I'm praying for my sanity the next week or so. I'm going to need it .


----------



## donac

Just a quick post this morning.

First day of school went okay.  My second class of the day has 29 people in it.  My room was built for 24 (I was on the committee when the building was redone so I got to look at the blueprints)  It was so warm in that room that I thought someone (me especially) would pass out.  I asked custodial to chance the setting on the thernostat and was told that he had to check with administration.  I told him I would call them personally if it would get it fixed.  He came back about 1/2 hour later and lowered it.  It will be chilly in the room some times but I would prefer that than too hot. 

Disneywedding good luck with the move.

Off to get ready for work 

Have a happy and healthy day.


----------



## SettinSail

QOTD Wednesday September 7,2011:

What are you having for lunch today?

Have a great day   BBL tonight to catch up!


----------



## dumbo_buddy

good morning everyone! 

it's a rainy day here and that is NOT what the folks around here need. we are fine as we're high up but areas nearby are getting screwed with the flooding. how are our *NJers* and *LIers *doing? westchester is getting hit bad and my parents in CT only JUST got power back! their town was on the nbc nightly news the other day. that was weird since NOTHING ever happens there! 

*shawn - *thanks for coaching this week. i'm sorry i've been m.i.a. this weekend kept me away from the computer and in my attempt to catch up on  yesterday i didn't have time to chat. i've enjoyed your questions though! can i get rid of stuff in my house?? does a bear poop in the woods??? you'd be amazed the amount of junk that can be squeezed into 800 sq ft of living space! 
*
dona -  *a packed room full of high school kids just can't be a good thing! did you give out homework? did you have a full day? the catholic schools start school today (full day) and public school starts tomorrow (half day).

****
this weather is miserable and really putting a cramp in my walking routine. i haven't walked since saturday since we had guests from sat-mon and i couldn't get moving before all the activities started and then yesterday and today it's pouring. wah. on the bright side, we leave for disney in 4 sleeps! i have packing i need to start although i do have a list so i consider myself halfway there already. i have an OB appt today with a second sugar test (since i had GD with the first the doc wants me to do it again, no biggie).

*QOTD* - well, yesterday after i took thomas to wee play over in rockland county we stopped by the rockland bakery to "look" at the freshly baked bagels coming off the racks. what was i thinking that we'd just look at the cool factory stuff and not buy anything?? so, i have a bagel for lunch today that i'll probably eat with some scrambled eggs. 

which brings me to my little PSA - i've been noticing that alot of us (ME!!) have been making some pretty poor choices with our eating! come people! let's get it together! i keep coming on here and saying, "oh i ate bad...i had xxx, xxx, and xxx" and i'm noticing alot of us are doing that. we have the fall challenge coming up - let's make it a good one!! 

have a great day everyone! stay away from the cookies!


----------



## bellebookworm9

SettinSail said:


> QOTD Wednesday September 7,2011:
> 
> What are you having for lunch today?
> 
> Have a great day   BBL tonight to catch up!



I have no idea. My plan for today is to finish breakfast, go check in to see if I need to give a tour, if I don't, then go to the gym. Lunch will either be a WW SmartOnes or a tuna/turkey/roast beef sandwich, with some fruit and veggies as well.


----------



## jaelless

SettinSail said:


> QOTD Wednesday September 7,2011:
> 
> What are you having for lunch today?
> 
> Have a great day   BBL tonight to catch up!



I think a Subway sandwich LOL I work tonight so need something quick and easy. As long as don't get cheese or mayo and fill it up with veggies, it isn't too bad. One sandwich ends up being lunch and dinner.


----------



## pjlla

trinaweena said:


> *Pamela* I don't know if you would mind sharing some of your freezer recipes?  Or even just some idea of stuff that I could freeze.  I feel like this is what i need to do because I am SO struggling with meals.  Especially with school now I just don't have any time and coming up with meals that satisfy my hunger is really difficult!  Even if you don't have recipes just some general ideas would really be helpful!
> 
> Some of the things that I made this weekend include meatloaf (DS really loves my healthy meatloaf), chili (loaded with onions and peppers and beans to make it extra healthy), beef fajitas (I bought a fairly lean eye round roast, sliced it thin, sauteed it, added the fajita seasonings and then froze it), stew beef (coated in flour and seasonings and browned so that it is ready for the crockpot), sauteed pork loin (ready for a stir-fry.... just add veggies).
> 
> I also put boneless pork loin chops in marinade in the freezer.  They will be ready for the grill or George Foreman.  I cooked up some boneless, skinless chicken thighs too and put those in the freezer.  I have several recipes that call for fully cooked chicken chunks (including my favorite curried chicken), so these will be ready for those meals.... or for a quick batch of chicken salad.
> 
> Some other things that are really quick and handy..... the Ocean Beauty salmon patties/burgers.... cook up quickly in the oven, toaster oven, or skillet... can be served on a roll like a burger or just as a main dish or even over a salad.  Same idea but with Boca chicken patties (soy chicken, if you don't mind eating soy, but lower calories than a traditional chicken patty).  And I've made "chicken" parmesean with those Boca patties too.... and easy to make a single serving.
> 
> If you are finding that your "regular" choices aren't filling enough, here are a few ways to fill you up....
> 
> obviously, add more veggies.  You can add shredded zucchini or summer squash to pasta (put the shredded squash in a colander and just dump the boiling water from the pasta over it for a quick cook) and smother it in healthy, low sugar chunky pasta sauce.
> 
> Try veggies in different places you've never tried.... in sandwiches.... spinach, lettuce, tomato, sprouts, shredded carrot, cucumber.  You can even add veggies to canned soups, WW/Lean Cuisine frozen meals.  Bulk up stews with extra veggies.  If a recipe calls for 1 C of chopped celery, add two if you think it won't change the overall recipe too much.  When I make my favorite curried chicken, I usually double the fruit and veggies, but not the chicken.... that way I'm not adding too many more calories, but I am definitely adding food VOLUME.
> 
> Bulk it up with beans and/or lentils.  I add black beans to my chicken soup and it is delicious.  I use very little chicken usually too (mostly cause I'm cheap   ).  I add refried beans and/or ground chick peas to ground beef.... chili, meatloaf, meatballs.
> 
> 
> Today was a huge accomplishment. I ran 3.25 miles!!! I can't even tell you guys how proud i feel. That is the farthest I've ever ran.  Even if i never did it again it would feel great but now i know i can do it. It gives me hope got my 5k!
> 
> 
> WOW!!  I can SO remember the first time I ever attempted and finished a full 5K (on the TM at the Y... not a race).  It was an AMAZING feeling!  I couldn't believe it was ME!  I'm excited for you!!
> 
> I've been within plan as far as eating goes but i've been really hungry and not feeling satisfied at all.  Today my day was
> breakfast - vanilla greek yogurt, stawberries, special k, with some honey because i think greek yogurt tastes like sour cream (i use yogurt instead of milk because i think milk is disgusting, cant drink it)
> lunch - egg salad sandwhich
> snack - starwberry applesauce, starberries, protein shake, hard boiled egg (throughout the day, not just one snack)
> dinner - salmon burger
> 
> im at about 1200 calories a day i would have been over by about 60 if it hadnt been for my run.  I'm just not feeling satisfied, and im having a lot of protein so im a bit confused..any suggestions?
> 
> 
> A few questions...... was the greek yogurt already sweetened?  If so, I definitely would have skipped the honey.  If you don't like the greek yogurt, use regular yogurt.  You could have probably skipped the honey calories and saved them for something more filling.  Did you have anything to drink at breakfast??  How about swapping the Special K for a more filling, higher fiber cereal?
> 
> Lunch.... how much mayo did you use on the egg salad?  Did you eat all of the egg yolks?  To save calories I would first use maybe just one egg yolk and three whites.... and I would have either skipped the mayo all together and just eaten a "sliced egg sandwich" or used a small amount of light mayo.   Also.... what kind/type of bread?  Assuming you were using standard white bread.... swap it out for a high fiber wrap/pita..... you'll save calories and add filling fiber.  For the calories you saved you could add carrot sticks and an apple to your lunch.
> 
> Snacks.... strawberries and strawberry applesauce are great (if they are without added sugar).... however, you would be more full eating an equal calorie amount of regular berries and an apple.... but I'm assuming that perhaps, like me, your fruit basket was looking sparse.  Protein shake.... why?  What type?? Are you concerned you aren't getting enough protein for some reason?  Calories??  Personally, I really dislike drinking my calories most of the time.  It seems like you probably could have enjoyed an ounce or two of chicken and/or tuna and/or cheese for the same calories and perhaps felt more full??   Hardboiled egg.... not too sure about calories, but on WW a regular hardboiled egg would cost me 2 points (on the old system).  For the same 2 points I could have two whole apples or a whole banana or two cups of strawberries.  I can assure you that I would be much more full after two apples than one hb egg.  And with the egg you already had at lunch I wouldn't worry about protein intake.
> 
> Dinner.... salmon burger.  YUM!  I know I mentioned the salmon burgers I like above.  What kind of roll?  Remember, high fiber fills you up!  Any veggies or salad??  Drink?  Condiments?  Personally, when we have salmon burgers I either skip the roll and have it over a spinach salad, or I eat it on a light whole wheat roll, whole wheat Sandwich Thin or low carb pita.... but I always add a veggie side .... roasted green beans, roasted broccoli, roasted cauliflower, grilled squash, cooked carrots, sauteed onions/peppers/spinach, sliced tomatoes... something.
> 
> I almost ALWAYS serve TWO (non-starchy) veggies with dinner these days.  It makes dinner really filling.
> 
> Sorry to ramble..... HTH.
> 
> I think Pamela asked me to share a link to my blog. The blog i work on is www.witandfancy.com Wit and Fancy. It's run by an all female staff and we trry to write about multiple topics from a female and pop culture persoective.  We launched about a month or so ago.  Right now i write for the tech section, work advice, and health and fitness but im going to be cutting back.  I also will be doing the recaps for Sherlock and Game of Thrones when they come back.  I've been writing for entertainment blogs for awhile now, i'm pretty into tv and movies and general geekery.




OOoo...  a new place to check out!  Thanks.



Disneywedding2010 said:


> I have a double session scheduled for in the morning but canceled it. Tomorrow is my last full day to get things done around this house before the packers show up Thursday morning.
> 
> We've decided to go ahead and just leave Saturday afternoon instead of Sunday morning. I'm hoping this drive will go okay with all the furbabies. We have reservations at Villas of Wilderness Lodge starting Sunday and checking out Wednesday. We'll get the cats situated at the house and get Lizzy situated in the garage. We can't put her in the house because of the cats. I can't put her in the backyard because they are building our pool.
> 
> I'm praying for my sanity the next week or so. I'm going to need it .



I SO don't blame you for cancelling.  You have so much going on right now!  Good luck with everything.  I hope moving the pets goes smoothly.  Have you traveled with them before?  Do they travel well?  If not, have you considered getting a light tranquilizer from the vet??

I'll be praying for your sanity and your safe travels.  



donac said:


> Just a quick post this morning.
> 
> First day of school went okay.  My second class of the day has 29 people in it.  My room was built for 24 (I was on the committee when the building was redone so I got to look at the blueprints)  It was so warm in that room that I thought someone (me especially) would pass out.  I asked custodial to chance the setting on the thernostat and was told that he had to check with administration.  I told him I would call them personally if it would get it fixed.  He came back about 1/2 hour later and lowered it.  It will be chilly in the room some times but I would prefer that than too hot.
> 
> Disneywedding good luck with the move.
> 
> Off to get ready for work
> 
> Have a happy and healthy day.



It is really hard to concentrate and learn if you are sweating like mad and all you can think about is how HOT you are!  Glad you were able to get that settled!  Be sure to remind the kids to keep a sweatshirt handy this winter though! 



SettinSail said:


> QOTD Wednesday September 7,2011:
> 
> What are you having for lunch today?
> 
> Have a great day   BBL tonight to catch up!



OH heck.... how should I know!!?? Usually I decide based on what needs to be used up!  I promised the leftover meatloaf to DS for an after-school snack today, so not that!  I will be cooking up the last of the green beans from Costco... they won't last much longer.  There is no lunch meat or anything like that in the fridge.... but there is a little cottage cheese and some other cheeses.  DH is here today, so I will have to make lunch for two, so I'll have to give it more thought than usual.  For myself a small salad and a blob of hummus will usually suffice.  It is a cool rainy day... maybe I'll try to warm up some soup.  

I'll let you know later what we had.



dumbo_buddy said:


> good morning everyone!
> 
> this weather is miserable and really putting a cramp in my walking routine. i haven't walked since saturday since we had guests from sat-mon and i couldn't get moving before all the activities started and then yesterday and today it's pouring. wah. on the bright side, we leave for disney in 4 sleeps! i have packing i need to start although i do have a list so i consider myself halfway there already. i have an OB appt today with a second sugar test (since i had GD with the first the doc wants me to do it again, no biggie).
> 
> Good luck with the sugar test.  I'm sure it will be fine.
> 
> *QOTD* - well, yesterday after i took thomas to wee play over in rockland county we stopped by the rockland bakery to "look" at the freshly baked bagels coming off the racks. what was i thinking that we'd just look at the cool factory stuff and not buy anything?? so, i have a bagel for lunch today that i'll probably eat with some scrambled eggs.
> 
> MMMmmm... fresh bagels!  What kind?
> 
> which brings me to my little PSA - i've been noticing that alot of us (ME!!) have been making some pretty poor choices with our eating! come people! let's get it together! i keep coming on here and saying, "oh i ate bad...i had xxx, xxx, and xxx" and i'm noticing alot of us are doing that. we have the fall challenge coming up - let's make it a good one!!
> 
> have a great day everyone! stay away from the cookies!



I agree with your last statement!  Maybe it is a good thing that we are ready for a new challenge... I think some folks need a new, fresh start!  

************

MOrning friends!  Well.... I've killed enough time here!  Time to hit the TM.... which I SO don't want to do this morning.  oh well.  

I ran my 10 items to the dump this morning..... 7 empty Fiestaware boxes, 2 broken laundry baskets, and a grocery bag of books and such for the take-it-or-leave-it shed.  Of course, I also came HOME with 2 paperbacks, 4 VHS movies, and a tiny footstool in need of reupholstering!    But I'm still 3 items ahead of the game!  And once the books are read and the movies are watched, they will go RIGHT BACK where they came from (well.... except for the Lilo and Stitch.... for some reason we have NEVER owned that movie!).  

DH is on a conference call now, so I need to get out of here and leave him alone!  I'll pop back on after my TM time and my shower...............P


----------



## bellebookworm9

Three of my housemates and I just went to the gym!  (No families at all today, so no tour). I did 30 minutes on the elliptical again at level 3-4 and did another 2.6 miles. Then I did some more nautilus stuff. 

Eating lunch, taking a nap, (not going to class, I can feel a sinus headache beginning), going to work for a couple hours, then learning how to play the piano.


----------



## pjlla

Well ladies... as Alice from the "Brady Bunch" used to say.... "my get up and go has got up and went"!  I'm feeling NO energy or enthusiasm to clean the kids' rooms today.  But I did hit the TM for a full 60 minutes (did walking incline work so as not to stress my right foot after yesterday's discomfort).  

To answer today's QOTD..... for lunch I had a salad of organic spring mix, red bell pepper, and homegrown sweet cherry tomatoes, goat cheese, and light raspberry vinagrette dressing.  On the side I had a light cheese stick and some roasted green beans.  Seltzer to drink.  Not totally satisfying, so I have water boiling for a cup of green tea.  I will have a fruit snack (probably blueberries) in an hour or so.  

Well... I need to find SOMETHING productive to do, even if I am not going to clean the kids' rooms.  

TTYL...............P


----------



## Worfiedoodles

SettinSail said:


> QOTD Wednesday September 7,2011:
> 
> What are you having for lunch today?



Today I had raw cucumbers, peppers and cherry tomatoes, and a serving of pepperoni (Sorry, *Pamela! -- I couldn't refrigerate much today so I was afraid to bring my hummus or cottage cheese*). 

My breakfast was an omelet and a serving of blackberries, and I'm having bluberries, a babybel and 15 almonds as my snack. Dinner is baked chicken and a salad, followed by a piece of Dove caramel chocolate for dessert. 

Good question!

I have to find my 10 items to throw out tonight. I worked 10 hours yesterday and I was exhausted when I got home. I also promised ds we would watch another netflix disc of "The Big Bang Theory". He starts school tomorrow and this is a reward for cleaning his room and playroom (excuse me, Teen Cave -- 13 yr olds do not have a play room, Mom!) 

Maria


----------



## keenercam

Hi, everyone!  I am glad to know that the fall challenge is right around the corner. I did not wait, however, as I would have in the past, for the challenge to start.  Yesterday, I got right back on track and I have been tracking food and exercise.  I decided yesterday would be the start of my Disney half-marathon training and that I have to get my eating under control to lose weight and put as little stress on my knee as possible.

I started using myfitnesspal.com yesterday to track calories. It is similar to sparkpeople in that it gives you the breakdown of nutritional components - I track protein, carbs and fats.  I like that it interfaces with facebook and that a lot of WISHers are using the site; it is nice to have "friends" on their to provide support.

I am going to WDW Friday night for less than 48 hours but really am looking forward to this small break.  The next two days will be a bit hellish but then I can get on a plane and put all this out of my head for a little bit.  I haven't traveled completely alone since April 2001, so even though I'll miss Howard (the kids aren't home), I think I'll be able to make it for 2 nights and almost 2 days.   

Starting the fall challenge the day I leave will hopefully help me remember to stay on track, though I imagine I will have to fake it a bit to track foods while I am away.


----------



## mikamah

Good afternoon, friends,

I've been a little stressed here with ds.  He had a focal seizure yesterday at lunch time, and we spent the afternoon in the er.  He's never had one before, and we are going into childrens tomorrow for an eeg and to see a neurologist.  It sounds pretty typical for what they call a benign focal seizure, and he has been fine since, but it's such a big worry.  

It did throw a wrench in my cleaning out my 10 items yesterday, though.  Tonight I need to keep ds up late, and get him up early, so maybe I'll be inspired to do some cleaning out.  But maybe not.  I'm so tired and haven't done anything but make phone calls and wait for return calls today.  

This will be good to go tomorrow, and friday I can start my eating off on the right foot.  I actually had little appetite last night and today.  Unlike me.  Usually I'm a stress eater, but there not the kind of stuff I'd normally stress eat on available in the house, so that's a good thing.  

Today was his first day of school, and he did just fine.  He's sad to miss tomorrow, but is hopeful they will have an answer, and he might be able to play football in his first game saturday.  

I'm sorry I haven't caught up with you all here.  I didn't want you to think I abandoned you all completely.  

I'll let you know how it all goes tomorrow.


----------



## keenercam

Kathy - I am so sorry you and DS are going through this. I will keep him in my prayers. I hope you get very good test results tomorrow. Sending you a hug.


----------



## momofdjc

SettinSail said:


> QOTD Wednesday September 7,2011:
> 
> What are you having for lunch today?



I had a roasted turkey and vegetables Lean Cuisine, carrots, and cuccumbers for lunch today.


----------



## pjlla

Worfiedoodles said:


> Today I had raw cucumbers, peppers and cherry tomatoes, and a serving of pepperoni (Sorry, *Pamela! -- I couldn't refrigerate much today so I was afraid to bring my hummus or cottage cheese*).
> 
> Heck, don't apologize to me.... I didn't have to eat it! I really don't like pepperoni at all.  It is TOUGH to find lower carb stuff to eat when you don't have refrigeration.  I find cheese sticks seem to be okay for several hours without a fridge... and honestly, I don't worry too much about hummus sitting out in a lunch sack.  I figure there isn't any meat or any dairy or any egg in it, so it should be fine.  But you did just fine!
> 
> My breakfast was an omelet and a serving of blackberries, and I'm having bluberries, a babybel and 15 almonds as my snack. Dinner is baked chicken and a salad, followed by a piece of Dove caramel chocolate for dessert.
> 
> MMMM... the Dove sounds good!
> 
> Good question!
> 
> I have to find my 10 items to throw out tonight. I worked 10 hours yesterday and I was exhausted when I got home. I also promised ds we would watch another netflix disc of "The Big Bang Theory". He starts school tomorrow and this is a reward for cleaning his room and playroom (excuse me, Teen Cave -- 13 yr olds do not have a play room, Mom!)
> 
> Maria



Yup..... no more "playroom" around here either.  And we created DS his own "man cave" in the basement about a year or so ago.... but it is called the LEGO ROOM!  And right now it is a MESS!



keenercam said:


> Hi, everyone!  I am glad to know that the fall challenge is right around the corner. I did not wait, however, as I would have in the past, for the challenge to start.  Yesterday, I got right back on track and I have been tracking food and exercise.  I decided yesterday would be the start of my Disney half-marathon training and that I have to get my eating under control to lose weight and put as little stress on my knee as possible.
> 
> I started using myfitnesspal.com yesterday to track calories. It is similar to sparkpeople in that it gives you the breakdown of nutritional components - I track protein, carbs and fats.  I like that it interfaces with facebook and that a lot of WISHers are using the site; it is nice to have "friends" on their to provide support.
> 
> I am going to WDW Friday night for less than 48 hours but really am looking forward to this small break.  The next two days will be a bit hellish but then I can get on a plane and put all this out of my head for a little bit.  I haven't traveled completely alone since April 2001, so even though I'll miss Howard (the kids aren't home), I think I'll be able to make it for 2 nights and almost 2 days.
> 
> Starting the fall challenge the day I leave will hopefully help me remember to stay on track, though I imagine I will have to fake it a bit to track foods while I am away.



Sounds like you are off to a good start!  I'm SO envious of your solo Disney trip!  ENJOY!



mikamah said:


> Good afternoon, friends,
> 
> I've been a little stressed here with ds.  He had a focal seizure yesterday at lunch time, and we spent the afternoon in the er.  He's never had one before, and we are going into childrens tomorrow for an eeg and to see a neurologist.  It sounds pretty typical for what they call a benign focal seizure, and he has been fine since, but it's such a big worry.
> 
> It did throw a wrench in my cleaning out my 10 items yesterday, though.  Tonight I need to keep ds up late, and get him up early, so maybe I'll be inspired to do some cleaning out.  But maybe not.  I'm so tired and haven't done anything but make phone calls and wait for return calls today.
> 
> This will be good to go tomorrow, and friday I can start my eating off on the right foot.  I actually had little appetite last night and today.  Unlike me.  Usually I'm a stress eater, but there not the kind of stuff I'd normally stress eat on available in the house, so that's a good thing.
> 
> Today was his first day of school, and he did just fine.  He's sad to miss tomorrow, but is hopeful they will have an answer, and he might be able to play football in his first game saturday.
> 
> I'm sorry I haven't caught up with you all here.  I didn't want you to think I abandoned you all completely.
> 
> I'll let you know how it all goes tomorrow.



I got rid of more than 10 things (well.... at least some of it is gone... some is still in the garage in a box waiting for a trip to the Goodwill).  You can count some of mine for yours!!

Keep those trigger foods OUT of the house during this stressful time!  Fingers crossed that Michael gets the okay to play football Saturday.


*********

Wow.... I am feeling SUPER lazy today!  I did manage to get off my butt and do some more cleaning in DS's room.  It isn't looking too bad now.  Still needs to be vacuumed and dusted and there are two bins of Legos that need to be sorted and/or brought down to the Lego Room.... and another box of stuff left from yesterday's sort that I can't figure out what to do with.  I think I'll end up packing that stuff neatly in a plastic box and storing it in DS's closet for now.  DS can decide another day what to keep and what to get rid of.

DD's room.... that's another story.... 

Dinner tonight for DH and myself will be the leftover pork with black bean garlic sauce left over from Saturday.  I was going to make the kids some ravioli (found a bag in the freezer that needs to be used), but of coures, the reason that the bag is still in the freezer is that neither kid likes ravioli!  So I'll find something else for the kids for dinner.  Usually on a night when we are all home together and I have time, I would make a nice fresh homemade meal.... but after Sunday's cook-a-thon, not only am I sick of cooking, but everything is frozen!!  

I sorted through the bookcase next to my side of the bed today.  It is kind of tall skinny bookcase and I've used it mostly to hold my "keepsake" books that I don't want to get rid of..... the paperbacks and magazines just get stacked on the floor.  Anyhow, the bottom shelf was full of parenting books (lots of Dr. Dobson), and a few reference type books I no longer need, so I was actually able to empty an entire shelf (and most of it went into the Goodwill box).  I filled it with my latest collection health and fitness related books I've picked up in the last few weeks at the Borders going-out-of-business sale and the town library book sale.  As I finish them I usually get rid of them, so hopefully I can keep this bottom shelf as a rotating collection.  

I did find about 8 issues of Nutrition Action Newsletter I am ready to part with.  Is anyone interested in them?  I'd be happy to mail them.... they are pretty thin and light, but are full of GREAT nutrition information.  Let me know if anyone has any interest in these.  I no longer have a subscription, but my Mom does and she has ben sharing the newer ones with me.... hopefully I can have some more issues to pass along soon!

I indulged in a rare afternoon pot of decaf coffee.... guess it is this cool fall-ish weather we are having today... plus I'm hungry and feeling a bit bored.  Not that I don't have plenty to do, but I have no motivation today to get it done!

Gonna to check on the new Fall BL thread!..............P


----------



## bellebookworm9

mikamah said:


> I've been a little stressed here with ds.  He had a focal seizure yesterday at lunch time, and we spent the afternoon in the er.  He's never had one before, and we are going into childrens tomorrow for an eeg and to see a neurologist.  It sounds pretty typical for what they call a benign focal seizure, and he has been fine since, but it's such a big worry.
> 
> Tonight I need to keep ds up late, and get him up early.



So sorry to hear this. My brother has seizures (infrequently, due to meds, thank goodness) and they are the scariest thing I have ever seen. My mom has been there, done that with the EEGs-at least Michael probably won't try to pull out all the wires!

QOTD: for lunch I had a tuna fish sandwich on one slice of whole wheat bread and a light & fit cherry vanilla yogurt. I also had a slice of lemon bread.


----------



## JacksLilWench

SettinSail said:


> QOTD Wednesday September 7,2011:
> 
> What are you having for lunch today?
> 
> Have a great day   BBL tonight to catch up!



I had a piece of baked chicken with some buffalo sauce, and some instant mashed potatoes.  I work only half days, so it wasn't too much to make for myself.  



dumbo_buddy said:


> which brings me to my little PSA - i've been noticing that alot of us (ME!!) have been making some pretty poor choices with our eating! come people! let's get it together! i keep coming on here and saying, "oh i ate bad...i had xxx, xxx, and xxx" and i'm noticing alot of us are doing that. we have the fall challenge coming up - let's make it a good one!!
> 
> have a great day everyone! stay away from the cookies!



But it's so much more fun to eat junk   I know, I know, I need to make better choices stat, but it all stops Friday.  I'm just trying to get my ya-ya's in before then so I don't feel like I totally missed out on something, haha!


----------



## my3princes

SettinSail said:


> QOTD Wednesday September 7,2011:
> 
> What are you having for lunch today?
> 
> Have a great day   BBL tonight to catch up!



I had an arnold's sandwich thin with lean ham.  No condiments.  I also had a 100 calorie pack of chocolate covered pretzels.  I had a sandwich thin skim coated with peanutbutter and some sugar free grape jelly.  For snack I had low fat wheat thins with laughing cow cheese.  So why don't I lose weight?



mikamah said:


> Good afternoon, friends,
> 
> I've been a little stressed here with ds.  He had a focal seizure yesterday at lunch time, and we spent the afternoon in the er.  He's never had one before, and we are going into childrens tomorrow for an eeg and to see a neurologist.  It sounds pretty typical for what they call a benign focal seizure, and he has been fine since, but it's such a big worry.
> 
> It did throw a wrench in my cleaning out my 10 items yesterday, though.  Tonight I need to keep ds up late, and get him up early, so maybe I'll be inspired to do some cleaning out.  But maybe not.  I'm so tired and haven't done anything but make phone calls and wait for return calls today.
> 
> This will be good to go tomorrow, and friday I can start my eating off on the right foot.  I actually had little appetite last night and today.  Unlike me.  Usually I'm a stress eater, but there not the kind of stuff I'd normally stress eat on available in the house, so that's a good thing.
> 
> Today was his first day of school, and he did just fine.  He's sad to miss tomorrow, but is hopeful they will have an answer, and he might be able to play football in his first game saturday.
> 
> I'm sorry I haven't caught up with you all here.  I didn't want you to think I abandoned you all completely.
> 
> I'll let you know how it all goes tomorrow.



Not exactly sure what a focal seizure is?  Hunter had a grand mal seizure which was our first clue that something was wrong.  After that we realized that he had been having petite mal seizure for a long time, but it just seemed that he was staring at something.  We did the eeg which didn't show the pattern that the doctors expected so an MRI was ordered.  Not to scare you, but that was when they found Hunter's brain tumor   Scary stuff.  All is well now though.  Hopefully your DS's is nothing


----------



## bellebookworm9

my3princes said:


> Not exactly sure what a focal seizure is?  Hunter had a grand mal seizure which was our first clue that something was wrong.  After that we realized that he had been having petite mal seizure for a long time, but it just seemed that he was staring at something.  We did the eeg which didn't show the pattern that the doctors expected so an MRI was ordered.  Not to scare you, but that was when they found Hunter's brain tumor   Scary stuff.  All is well now though.  Hopefully your DS's is nothing



I looked it up, and it seems that the symptoms are inability to talk and uncontrollable drooling. The person is also conscious and will probably remember it, unlike petit and grand mal. 

My brother has petit mal (blank stares) before he goes into grand mal, but he will also have the blank stares on their own. In fact, I think I have PTSD from witnessing the seizure where we were home alone-any time someone zones out on me, I freak out a little bit.


----------



## dvccruiser76

trinaweena said:


> Today was a huge accomplishment. I ran 3.25 miles!!! I can't even tell you guys how proud i feel. That is the farthest I've ever ran.  Even if i never did it again it would feel great but now i know i can do it. It gives me hope got my 5k!



Yahoo, awesome work 



bellebookworm9 said:


> LOL My friend started a facebook group called "S.P.E.W.-Society of Pottermore Email Waiters"



SPEW 



SettinSail said:


> QOTD Wednesday September 7,2011:
> 
> What are you having for lunch today?



I had a bowl of chicken egg lemon rice soup from Brothers 



jaelless said:


> I think a Subway sandwich LOL I work tonight so need something quick and easy. As long as don't get cheese or mayo and fill it up with veggies, it isn't too bad. One sandwich ends up being lunch and dinner.



I had my first subway sandwich this weekend. Love those banana peppers. Hope they are good for me 



mikamah said:


> Good afternoon, friends,
> 
> I've been a little stressed here with ds.  He had a focal seizure yesterday at lunch time, and we spent the afternoon in the er.  He's never had one before, and we are going into childrens tomorrow for an eeg and to see a neurologist.  It sounds pretty typical for what they call a benign focal seizure, and he has been fine since, but it's such a big worry.
> 
> I'll let you know how it all goes tomorrow.



Oh good gravy  Poor Michael and poor you  I will say a prayer that everything goes well tomorrow. Worrying about your baby (well not in his eyes anymore but always a baby to you ) will cause anyone to not eat. Do they have any idea why it would have happened? Was he scared? Did he know it was happening or did someone notice it? 

Let me know if you need ANYTHING, I'm right around the corner


----------



## my3princes

bellebookworm9 said:


> I looked it up, and it seems that the symptoms are inability to talk and uncontrollable drooling. The person is also conscious and will probably remember it, unlike petit and grand mal.
> 
> My brother has petit mal (blank stares) before he goes into grand mal, but he will also have the blank stares on their own. In fact, I think I have PTSD from witnessing the seizure where we were home alone-any time someone zones out on me, I freak out a little bit.



I can understand why you would freak out.  Is your brother on meds?  Hunter was put on anti seizure meds before the tumor removal and those worked well.  I agree that it could cause PTSD.  I will always be haunted by witnessing Hunter's seizure.


----------



## SettinSail

Wow, we are chatty right down to the end!   Don't forget that tomorrow is our last day on this thread and Friday starts the Fall challenge thread!   Are you ready?









cclovesdis said:


> 40D because I am now a 40B!



   I'm a 40C and would love to be a 40B.   You must feel so much better!



trinaweena said:


> -----
> Today was a huge accomplishment. I ran 3.25 miles!!!
> 
> I've been within plan as far as eating goes but i've been really hungry and not feeling satisfied at all.  Today my day was
> breakfast - vanilla greek yogurt, stawberries, special k, with some honey because i think greek yogurt tastes like sour cream (i use yogurt instead of milk because i think milk is disgusting, cant drink it)
> lunch - egg salad sandwhich
> snack - starwberry applesauce, starberries, protein shake, hard boiled egg (throughout the day, not just one snack)
> dinner - salmon burger
> 
> im at about 1200 calories a day i would have been over by about 60 if it hadnt been for my run.  I'm just not feeling satisfied, and im having a lot of protein so im a bit confused..any suggestions?



 for your run ~ that is AWESOME!!!

My suggestions would be like Pamela said, more veggies!  I don't think just the salmon burger would satisfy me in the evening but I would have a very hard time with 1200 calories period.  Perhaps more fiber too.  Nuts for snacks?
Lean cheese stick for snack?   Keep working on it and you'll find the right combination/amount



dumbo_buddy said:


> we leave for disney in 4 sleeps!
> 
> which brings me to my little PSA - i've been noticing that alot of us (ME!!) have been making some pretty poor choices with our eating! come people! let's get it together! i keep coming on here and saying, "oh i ate bad...i had xxx, xxx, and xxx" and i'm noticing alot of us are doing that. we have the fall challenge coming up - let's make it a good one!!
> 
> have a great day everyone! stay away from the cookies!



Thank you thank you thank you.............We (OK **I**) needed to hear that. We can all use the encouragement and accountabilibty 

4 more sleeps to Disney - exciting!!!



pjlla said:


> Of course, I also came HOME with 2 paperbacks, 4 VHS movies, and a tiny footstool in need of reupholstering!   But I'm still 3 items ahead of the game!



Hope your foot felt better today



bellebookworm9 said:


> Three of my housemates and I just went to the gym!



Wow, you are rubbing off on them   And, learning to play the piano in your spare time, you have LOTS of energy 



Worfiedoodles said:


> Today I had raw cucumbers, peppers and cherry tomatoes, and a serving of pepperoni (Sorry, *Pamela! -- I couldn't refrigerate much today so I was afraid to bring my hummus or cottage cheese*).
> 
> My breakfast was an omelet and a serving of blackberries, and I'm having bluberries, a babybel and 15 almonds as my snack. Dinner is baked chicken and a salad, followed by a piece of Dove caramel chocolate for dessert.
> 
> Good question!
> 
> I have to find my 10 items to throw out tonight. I worked 10 hours yesterday and I was exhausted when I got home. I also promised ds we would watch another netflix disc of "The Big Bang Theory". He starts school tomorrow and this is a reward for cleaning his room and playroom (excuse me, Teen Cave -- 13 yr olds do not have a play room, Mom!)
> 
> Maria



 for a healthy day of food!   We love BBT around here  BAZINGA!



keenercam said:


> I did not wait, however, as I would have in the past, for the challenge to start.  Yesterday, I got right back on track and I have been tracking food and exercise.  I decided yesterday would be the start of my Disney half-marathon training and that I have to get my eating under control to lose weight and put as little stress on my knee as possible.
> 
> I started using myfitnesspal.com yesterday to track calories. It is similar to sparkpeople in that it gives you the breakdown of nutritional components - I track protein, carbs and fats.  I like that it interfaces with facebook and that a lot of WISHers are using the site; it is nice to have "friends" on their to provide support.
> 
> I am going to WDW Friday night for less than 48 hours but really am looking forward to this small break.  The next two days will be a bit hellish but then I can get on a plane and put all this out of my head for a little bit.  I haven't traveled completely alone since April 2001, so even though I'll miss Howard (the kids aren't home), I think I'll be able to make it for 2 nights and almost 2 days.
> 
> Starting the fall challenge the day I leave will hopefully help me remember to stay on track, though I imagine I will have to fake it a bit to track foods while I am away.



Great job getting on track early  I didn't realize you were travelling alone - have a GREAT time!   We should get some ladies from here to have a ladies weekend at WDW sometime



mikamah said:


> Good afternoon, friends,
> 
> I've been a little stressed here with ds.  He had a focal seizure yesterday at lunch time, and we spent the afternoon in the er.  He's never had one before, and we are going into childrens tomorrow for an eeg and to see a neurologist.
> 
> I'll let you know how it all goes tomorrow.



  You sound very calm.  Hope you get some answers tomorrow.  Poor guy.  We'll give you a pass on your 10 items



JacksLilWench said:


> I had a piece of baked chicken with some buffalo sauce, and some instant mashed potatoes.  I work only half days, so it wasn't too much to make for myself.



Buffalo sauce   I put that **** on everything   Love me some hot sauce too!



my3princes said:


> So why don't I lose weight?



Frustruating.  Hope you are having a high calorie day from time to time    Keep that metabolism guessing
(like I know how to lose weight)

Another busy day for me.  Work 7-2, home working on boxes 3-4:30, gym 4:30-5:30, cooked dinner, cleaned kitchen and after this I need to hit the shower so I'll be ready to hit the door in the morning.  One of my favorite stores is having a cyber owl sale starting at 11:00 tonight.  Tempted to stay up late but probably won't.   

Dona, you are such a dedicated teacher.  Glad they got the air going for you!

See you all in the morning!  Our last day with "just us".  It looks like we'll have lots of new folks joining us on the Fall challenge.  I have a fun question planned for our last day


----------



## SettinSail

oops, I never answered the QOTD......I had ham/turkey on sandwich thin, grapes and yogurt.

Don't ask me WHAT I had the rest of the day


----------



## lisah0711

Thanks for coaching this week, *Shawn!*  You've had some great questions!    I know that you've been super busy, too.  



SettinSail said:


> QOTD Wednesday September 7,2011:
> 
> What are you having for lunch today?
> 
> Have a great day   BBL tonight to catch up!



I had Ethnic Gourmet Pad Thai with Tofu.  Which is pretty tasty for a frozen meal.  It is more expensive, too, but still way less than fast food and much better calorie wise, too.  

I did my ten things on Sunday.  Actually it was more like 20.  I was putting laundry away and ran out of hangers.    I took that as a sign from the cosmos that some things could be purged from the closet and filled up two trash bags for Salvation Army.   

I feel your pain on the homework thing, *Shawn.*   We are having some homework adjustments here, too.  Like I was in the car waiting to go yesterday and was informed someone needed help typing a paper that was due yesterday.    He's had his one free shot now so it will be a zero next time.    Unfortunately the school of hard knocks seems to be most effective for this guy.  

Have a great evening all!


----------



## glss1/2fll

QOTD: I had some grapes and then a use up the leftovers burrito: last of the refried beans, last of the corn, almost last of the rice and some cheese.  Not sure what I'll have tomorrow. Working 11:30-2:30 kinda messes up breakfast/lunch. Today was the first day of school and it was just a bit of a zoo! The kids were awfully cute, though!

DS1 had his first day and was not happy that after all the emails back and forth to his counsellor his schedule had not changed one bit! Bit of a problem there. I sent off yet another message and he filled out a bunch of forms so hopefully it's resolved soon! Said he never saw his little brother but kept running into friends who told him "I've seen your brother like 4 times today!"

Kathy,  Hope you get some answers tomorrow!


----------



## bellebookworm9

my3princes said:


> I can understand why you would freak out.  Is your brother on meds?  Hunter was put on anti seizure meds before the tumor removal and those worked well.  I agree that it could cause PTSD.  I will always be haunted by witnessing Hunter's seizure.



Yes, he is on meds, and also has Diastat (a rectal valium) to be given if the seizure should go on for a certain amount of time. He had one seizure the day after he was born in 1995, then no more until July 2008. I wasn't home for that one but I hear it was pretty bad. The next one was January '09 and that was the one we were home alone for. He hasn't had any major ones since then, but we suspect he is still having blank stares. He just had an at home EEG done and is switching to a new neurologist.



SettinSail said:


> I'm a 40C and would love to be a 40B.   You must feel so much better!
> 
> Thank you thank you thank you.............We (OK **I**) needed to hear that. We can all use the encouragement and accountabilibty
> 
> Wow, you are rubbing off on them   And, learning to play the piano in your spare time, you have LOTS of energy



You know, I am a 42C and I'm okay with that. Believe it or not, that is the one thing I don't want to lose!

I agree! I needed to hear that too. 

Well, the first two are the ones that were there the last time I went, and the third was the one that was supposed to go with me. She has gone at least once (not with me) since then. So I guess we're all rubbing off on each other! 

Trust me, the piano is not voluntary. For my basic musicianship class we have to learn how, and I was one of the lucky (not) people picked to play tomorrow. Yeah, we were just given the instructions *yesterday*.  I am not a pianist, I don't have the coordination for it. I was also having difficulty with the kazoo. I am a born flute player...not so much with anything else!


----------



## jaelless

SettinSail said:


> Wow, we are chatty right down to the end!   Don't forget that tomorrow is our last day on this thread and Friday starts the Fall challenge thread!   Are you ready?



could be worse and nobody posting a thing to read. I logged on last night and was shocked to see no new posts  nothing in hours it seemed. Even Irene didn't manage to pull that off.


----------



## mikamah

Thank you guys for all the well wishes.  We are up now after only 4 hours sleep so hopefully ds will fall asleep during the eeg.  We'll leave here about 6, to give us plenty of time. 

*Gretchen*- That is a common symptom you described and michael's was similar.  The right side of his face was jerking and spasm-ing and he couldn't talk, and then his speech was slurred and he was drooling for a few minutes.  He did not lose conciousness so that is a good thing.  He did say it happened once before a while ago but not as bad, so he never said anything about it to me.  I'm glad your brother is well controlled now on his meds, but it must have been very frightening for you to be alone with him.  

*Deb*- a grand mal is so scary. I"m so glad Hunter has done so well. 

*Sue*- I was home with him and we were eating lunch when it happened, so I called the doctor right away and they sent us to the er.  He was amazingly calm during it.  And got mad when I said we had to go to the Er on his last day of vacation, and once we got there, he got upset and scared, but he did so well at the hospital.  

I'll let you all know how things go today.  thanks again for the prayers and well wishes.


----------



## donac

Kathy Michael will be in my prayers today.  I hope all goes well.

QOTD   I had yogurt and a fiber one bar.  Not very inventive but easy to grab and pack in the morning. 

I don't know if I will be back later.  I have a union meeting after school that I may miss and then I had yoga tonight   Maybe the yoga will give me some motivation.  The first week back to school is always the roughest. 

Have a happy and healthy day


----------



## SettinSail

QOTD Thursday September 8, 2011:

Compliment the person who posted just before you.
Give some encouragement/motivation/etc.
If you don't know them, make something up!


Dona is a hardworking, dedicated teacher.  She goes above and beyond for her students and family.  She never wastes a moment!

Have a great day all!


----------



## bellebookworm9

SettinSail said:


> QOTD Thursday September 8, 2011:
> 
> Compliment the person who posted just before you.
> Give some encouragement/motivation/etc.
> If you don't know them, make something up!
> 
> 
> Dona is a hardworking, dedicated teacher.  She goes above and beyond for her students and family.  She never wastes a moment!
> 
> Have a great day all!



Shawn moved to Germany for a few years, which would be way out of my comfort zone! She moved back to the US this summer and has made more progress on unpacking the 171+ boxes that arrived at her house than most people would! She has also been a great coach this week.


----------



## dumbo_buddy

*shawn - *how is your DS adjusting to his new school? i remember there were some issues - getting any better?



lisah0711 said:


> I had Ethnic Gourmet Pad Thai with Tofu.  Which is pretty tasty for a frozen meal.  It is more expensive, too, but still way less than fast food and much better calorie wise, too.



must find those. sounds yummy!



glss1/2fll said:


> QOTD: I had some grapes and then a use up the leftovers burrito: last of the refried beans, last of the corn, almost last of the rice and some cheese. !



mmm burrito...i need to not come on here before breakfast!



bellebookworm9 said:


> You know, I am a 42C and I'm okay with that. Believe it or not, that is the one thing I don't want to lose!



i wear a 32 DDD and once the baby comes these bad boys will get even bigger. ugh. i would love to be a B or C!

*QOTD: *i hope i get this posted before someone else posts about *gretchen. *i'm really proud of her for doing these challenges and starting a healthy lifestyle so early in life. i think we all wish we could go back to our college age self and tell ourselves that we just cannot eat the way we were eating! i was a skinny minnie back then and thought that 8,000 beers a week was totally ok and that if i just ran a little i'd be fine. nope! gretchen is hardworking - doing college AND holding a job AND being healthy AND is musical (i'm not...at all! although i did play flute for years and years but i was bad). she has a great relationship with her mom that i truly envy.  keep up the good work gretchen!


----------



## lisah0711

SettinSail said:


> QOTD Thursday September 8, 2011:
> 
> Compliment the person who posted just before you.
> Give some encouragement/motivation/etc.
> If you don't know them, make something up!



*Nancy* is one of the nicest people you will ever meet.  She bravely did her first half marathon (the Princess) on her own this year and met a bunch of crazy people she had only talked to on the internet.    She is funny and great wife and mother.  One of the things I like best about Nancy is that she never gives up and even though she is pregnant she still keeps up her healthy lifestyle.    Nancy is a great friend!


----------



## pjlla

SettinSail said:


> Wow, we are chatty right down to the end!   Don't forget that tomorrow is our last day on this thread and Friday starts the Fall challenge thread!   Are you ready?
> 
> I'm ready, but I hate meeting new people!  Will someone help me out if I end up hiding in a corner???
> 
> I'm a 40C and would love to be a 40B.   You must feel so much better!
> 
> All this talk about b**bs.  I hate mine!  I was a nice healthy 34-36 B through high school and college (but, of course, thought I was too small at the time). Then gained some weight after getting married and progressed to a "C".  Throw in two pregnancies, breast feeding, and being 80+ pounds overweight and I ended up, at my biggest, a 42 DD!!!  Never in my LIFE would I have imagined that!
> 
> Lost the weight and the inches, but not the cup size.  I'm now down to a 34 (sometimes a 32, depending on the bra) "D".  But things have sagged and changed and I don't fill the "D" like I should.... so I have to buy VS bras that have some padding to kind of take up the slack....  But I can't seem to go down to a C.  Oh well.  At least with a good bra on my chest still looks good!  Not deflated, like it does without clothes (think clementine in the toe of a sock... )..... OKAY... that is probably TMI for most of you!!!
> 
> Another busy day for me.  Work 7-2, home working on boxes 3-4:30, gym 4:30-5:30, cooked dinner, cleaned kitchen and after this I need to hit the shower so I'll be ready to hit the door in the morning.  One of my favorite stores is having a cyber owl sale starting at 11:00 tonight.  Tempted to stay up late but probably won't.
> 
> Dona, you are such a dedicated teacher.  Glad they got the air going for you!
> 
> See you all in the morning!  Our last day with "just us".  It looks like we'll have lots of new folks joining us on the Fall challenge.  I have a fun question planned for our last day



Another super busy day and you made it to the gym again!  You've been a GREAT coach with SUPER questions!  Thanks so much!  



lisah0711 said:


> I had Ethnic Gourmet Pad Thai with Tofu.  Which is pretty tasty for a frozen meal.  It is more expensive, too, but still way less than fast food and much better calorie wise, too.
> 
> MMMM... that does sound tasty.
> 
> I did my ten things on Sunday.  Actually it was more like 20.  I was putting laundry away and ran out of hangers.    I took that as a sign from the cosmos that some things could be purged from the closet and filled up two trash bags for Salvation Army.
> 
> That has been my rule for a long time.  I used to just keep buying hangers, but that was ridiculous.  If I run out of hangers when the laundry is clean now, (other than searching DD's room, which is where they usually end up), I start filling bags for the GW!  We do NOT need so many clothes!!  Now I try to stick with the one-in-one-out rule for myself and DS (the two places where I actually have some control), but for DD and DH, it isn't so easy.  That said, I took a HUGE black trash bag of DH's stuff to the GW last week.  HE has lost about 75 pounds since his accident last fall and has been buying new clothes (but of course, not getting rid of stuff).  So, knowing what size he was buying, I went into the closet and pulled out every pair of pants that was bigger than that, stacked them up with an nice note asking him to go through them, and when he FINALLY did it (almost 4 weeks later   ), OUT THE DOOR they went!!  Next up I need to do that with his jeans and business suits.  Of course, he needs to have a couple of good suits in hand, even though he doesn't wear them every day any more, so that will probably mean a shopping trip. I'm SURE that every one of his suits will have to go.
> 
> I feel your pain on the homework thing, *Shawn.*   We are having some homework adjustments here, too.  Like I was in the car waiting to go yesterday and was informed someone needed help typing a paper that was due yesterday.    He's had his one free shot now so it will be a zero next time.    Unfortunately the school of hard knocks seems to be most effective for this guy.
> 
> Have a great evening all!



DAng it!  Why do the boys have to learn the hard way!!??  But glad my DS isn't the only one!!

 Here I was thinking DS was off to a great start this year, when he informs me that he got a "60" in one of his classes on Tuesday during a binder check.  I mean, GEESH..... all he had to do over the ENTIRE holiday weekend was to put in some labeled dividers and some filler paper and he would have gotten 100!!  Of course, he claims that this was a "pop" check and he "was never told" that his binder needed to be ready by this week.... yada, yada, blah, blah.  So sick of the "they never told me" excuse from him!  And he didn't learn from it at all!!  That night I went OUT OF MY WAY to be sure we stopped at Target to pick up some more dividers.  Then I practically had to DRAG him into the kitchen to be sure they were labeled, etc.  Then, when I asked him if he had done EVERYTHING he needed for the binders he said "YES".... when I could CLEARLY see he hadn't put in ANY filler paper (which is clearly stated was needed on EVERY SINGLE BINDER PREP HANDOUT!!!!!! )  I think it's going to be a loooooong year. 




mikamah said:


> Thank you guys for all the well wishes.  We are up now after only 4 hours sleep so hopefully ds will fall asleep during the eeg.  We'll leave here about 6, to give us plenty of time.
> 
> *Gretchen*- That is a common symptom you described and michael's was similar.  The right side of his face was jerking and spasm-ing and he couldn't talk, and then his speech was slurred and he was drooling for a few minutes.  He did not lose conciousness so that is a good thing.  He did say it happened once before a while ago but not as bad, so he never said anything about it to me.  I'm glad your brother is well controlled now on his meds, but it must have been very frightening for you to be alone with him.
> 
> *Deb*- a grand mal is so scary. I"m so glad Hunter has done so well.
> 
> *Sue*- I was home with him and we were eating lunch when it happened, so I called the doctor right away and they sent us to the er.  He was amazingly calm during it.  And got mad when I said we had to go to the Er on his last day of vacation, and once we got there, he got upset and scared, but he did so well at the hospital.
> 
> I'll let you all know how things go today.  thanks again for the prayers and well wishes.



Walking on the TM and praying today after I get off here.  Please let us know anything asap.



SettinSail said:


> QOTD Thursday September 8, 2011:
> 
> Compliment the person who posted just before you.
> Give some encouragement/motivation/etc.
> If you don't know them, make something up!
> 
> 
> Dona is a hardworking, dedicated teacher.  She goes above and beyond for her students and family.  She never wastes a moment!
> 
> Have a great day all!



Okay.... the person above me was Lisa, but I had been reading for a while, so I'm not sure if that is still the case.  I'm gonna post this and then come back and talk about LISA if she is still the person directly above me!  Otherwise, watch out!.............p


----------



## pjlla

Yup, it's her!!!

Lisa is a SUPER hardworker!  She has a career that she seems to enjoy and is good at..... plus she had a really cute Disney-fied office space!  

She is a great coach here for our BL and goes out of her way to be sure that she talks to everyone!  

She is an active member of our thread here as well as the Princess thread.  I look forward to reading her posts every day! ...........................P


----------



## pjlla

Well happy rainy Thursday morning friends! The (short) work week is nearly finished!  How has it been for you all?  I started out with lots of energy (usually the case when I am at the end of TOM).... but it is definitely dwindling now.  But I absolutely MUST hit the TM and clean DD's room today.  No excuses!

Breakfast today was the same as yesterday, but at least it was tasty!  Eggwhite omelet with half serving of light cheddar cheese, sliced tomato, and sauteed spinach, side of blueberries, and coffee.  Since tomorrow is weigh-in day, I will treat myself to a hot cooked oatbran cereal  with a tsp of brown sugar or a bowl of Fiberone and blueberries with almond milk tomorrow.  

Lunch will be leftover pork and veggie stirfry with black bean paste.  Not exactly what I am craving and it is pretty salty for the day before weigh-in, but it needs to be used up.  Afternoon snack will probably be blueberries again, since that is the only fruit in the house besides bananas.  I will be stopping at the market for a few essentials (fruit, veggies, milk, cottage cheese) tonight when I run DD to the chiropractor.  

I'm still not sure if my parents are coming to visit this weekend or not. If they ARE coming, I will definitely have to hit the store again tomorrow for some "real" foods...... plus a cake for them!  They are celebrating their 50th wedding anniversary tomorrow!  I thought it would be cute to have a little cake for them to cut and I might even splurge and buy a bottle of champagne to share.  It definitely seems like 50 years should be celebrated!  (We did have a small celebration in August when we were all on vacation together and we gave them their big gift then.)

DD is biking in her first tri-athalon on Saturday.  I don't think that she is feeling really prepared, but with school starting up and the lousy weather, she hasn't had the chance to ride the full route again.  She did ride it once, but was absolutely defeated by her time (much longer than she thought it would be).  I hope she does well and that the adrenaline of race day pushes her along.  She is doing this as a team with two other swim buddies and I know she doesn't want to let them down.  I think she is doing GREAT, considering she is a swimmer, not a biker, but she is really hard on herself.  I'm just proud of her for trying it!  

Well..... I told myself I absolutely HAD to be on the TM by 10 am.  I am doing a short workout today in order to get some extra time to work on DD's room.... just 30 minutes.... and I need to get rolling!

TTYL.........................P


----------



## Worfiedoodles

*Pamela* is the Queen of Lower Carb!

She has advice for every situation, she is always ready and willing to help, and she goes out of her way to make everyone posting feel special. 

I'm just a little fond of her 

Maria


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

Maria is awesome and very inspiring with all her race tags!! I want to have those tags some day too and it gives me great motivation. 

And I like her purple upside down guy.


----------



## pjlla

Worfiedoodles said:


> *Pamela* is the Queen of Lower Carb!
> 
> She has advice for every situation, she is always ready and willing to help, and she goes out of her way to make everyone posting feel special.
> 
> I'm just a little fond of her
> 
> Maria



Awwww... thanks!!  



BernardandMissBianca said:


> Maria is awesome and very inspiring with all her race tags!! I want to have those tags some day too and it gives me great motivation.
> 
> And I like her purple upside down guy.



SHe does have the greatest signature!

I know I already did the QOTD, but I LOVE Buffy, so I gotta do this one!

Buffy is SUPER WOMAN!  SHe manages all of those kids with her husband away A LOT!  She keeps things under control and running smooth in a tiny house!  SHe is FUN and full of energy!  She is blast to hang around with and her DS is a GREAT kid (as I"m sure all of her kids are).  SHe is inspired to be a great runner and I'm SURE she will have many, many race tags in her signature in the not-too-distant future!  And she looks GREAT wearing an Expedition Everest 5K race medal!!  Love her!..................P


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

pjlla said:


> Awwww... thanks!!
> 
> 
> 
> SHe does have the greatest signature!
> 
> I know I already did the QOTD, but I LOVE Buffy, so I gotta do this one!
> 
> Buffy is SUPER WOMAN!  SHe manages all of those kids with her husband away A LOT!  She keeps things under control and running smooth in a tiny house!  SHe is FUN and full of energy!  She is blast to hang around with and her DS is a GREAT kid (as I"m sure all of her kids are).  SHe is inspired to be a great runner and I'm SURE she will have many, many race tags in her signature in the not-too-distant future!  And she looks GREAT wearing an Expedition Everest 5K race medal!!  Love her!..................P



AWE!!!! I love my Pjlla!!!! 

I'm gonna print and hang this above my treadmill!!

You just made my day!!!


----------



## trinaweena

QOTD pamela gives great advice and is patient with all us newbies and very understanding! She is an inspiration!

Today I'm feeling very tire, the week is catching up to me. Last night there was a dog fight at work and it left me feeling very shaken but I still went to the gym and ran a mile. Tonight I would like to do two miles but I'm pretty burnt out so we will see. Been on plan with eating three days in a row.

I'm feeling very tired and stressed but generally happy. This will be my life for the next three months better get used to it


----------



## mackeysmom

Following up on my post from last week about de-cluttering my closet. 

Heres what Ive done in that time:

I went through my summer clothes and put aside anything I hadnt worn all season.  I figured if I didnt wear it, Im not going to.  AND I hope that they will be tooooo big next summer. 

Up next  Fall/Winter clothes.   I tried on EVERY piece of clothing from last year and put aside anything that was too big.   In doing so, I found a bunch of things that I had bought on clearance at the end of the winter in anticipation of losing weight. 

Looks like I am starting out the Fall/Winter season with about 5 hoodies, 3 sweaters, 3 long-sleeved tees, 2 pairs of jeans and 1 pair of black dress pants.   Not too bad, huh?   Since Im currently not working, it looks like I can pretty much hold off on buying anything for a while.  Those things can get me through for a while.   I am taking my niece to the Old Navy Outlet next week, so I can always pick up a few things there if anything catches my eye.  Also, last night I ordered a simple black faux wrap dress from Old Navy Online.

The only thing that hurt was coming across my interview clothes.  When I lost my job, I spent good money at Macys on three high-end pieces  blazer, pants, and skirt.  They are absolutely swimming on me.  I dont really have the money right now to replace them, and dont want to spend $$ on tailoring since I hope to lose more weight.  My plan  should I wrangle any interviews - is to wear the black dress pants that I found in my closet and carry the blazer as if I just took it off that second.

I also went through all of my miscellaneous clothes  and tried to whittle my lounging/sleeping clothes, underwear, bras, socks, etc. down to a manageable quantity.  I went through my shoes and did the same thing.

When all was said and done, I had 4 big Hefty bags of stuff to donate. 

I also have quite a bit that I put aside and was thinking about trying to sell on Craigslist.  These are items that were never worn (still have tags), or barely worn.   I was thinking about selling them in lots  one lot of 1X/18W-20W, and another lot of 2X/22W-24W.    Ive never sold anything on CL before  have any of you had any luck? 

All in all, I was happy with the results.  Im not going to focus on the $$$ wasted  but rather focus on how organized everything looks now.   It is also a nice feeling knowing that everything in my closet fits  I will no longer buy anything that doesnt fit yet.  Thats a bad habit I have. 

Wow  that one was long post.  

- Laura


----------



## Worfiedoodles

trinaweena said:


> QOTD pamela gives great advice and is patient with all us newbies and very understanding! She is an inspiration!
> 
> Today I'm feeling very tire, the week is catching up to me. Last night there was a dog fight at work and it left me feeling very shaken but I still went to the gym and ran a mile. Tonight I would like to do two miles but I'm pretty burnt out so we will see. Been on plan with eating three days in a row.
> 
> I'm feeling very tired and stressed but generally happy. This will be my life for the next three months better get used to it



*Trina* perserveres even when she's so tired she can't see straight -- and she keeps going. She is working really hard to have more good days than bad -- and that is what will get her to her goals. She's smart enough to start working on her health and fitness while she's young, and she's going to be so glad she did! 

And can I just say *Buffy* made me smile all day 

Maria


----------



## donac

SettinSail said:


> QOTD Thursday September 8, 2011:
> 
> Compliment the person who posted just before you.
> Give some encouragement/motivation/etc.
> If you don't know them, make something up!
> 
> 
> Dona is a hardworking, dedicated teacher.  She goes above and beyond for her students and family.  She never wastes a moment!
> 
> Have a great day all!



Thanks for the kind words.

This morning  I was behhind Kathy so I will do Kathy first

*Kathy* is a great mom to Michael and a calming presence to her patients.

*Maria* Always has a postive attitude and has been a wonderful friend to all here on the Biggest Loser thread (the second part works for Kathy and many people on this thread)


----------



## tigger813

QOTD: Donac is an enthusiastic "LOSER"! She has been wonderfully supportive in all the challenges we've done together! I really appreciated her taking over as weight keeper this summer.

Looking forward to the next challenge and hopefully will be able to be more involved! Looking forward to being a coach in the coming weeks. It's been a long time and I have missed doing it.

I'm down 2 pounds this week. I haven't weighed in in several weeks so I will start fresh tomorrow with the new challenge! Hoping things will return to some sort of normalcy in the next few weeks.

Booked a flight to NC next month to see Mom and Dad. They are disappointed that I can't bring the kids. Brian will be very busy with the kids while I'm gone.

Got the schedule for musical rehearsals today and it's going to be difficult to do it all! As Tim Gunn says, "Make it work!" That's going to be my motto this fall.

I'm off to work in a few minutes and Brian and the girls will go to soccer practice.

Rain finally went away. It poured a lot today! Weather is looking up for the weekend! First soccer games and church on Sunday!

Well, time to brush my teeth and get myself prepared for work!

TTFN


----------



## mikamah

Tracey is a dedicated mom to her beautiful angels, and is the energizer bunny with the exercise when she is on!!  She will be on this fall challenge, that's for sure!!

Thanks for this qotd.  I didn't go back a page, so I don't even know who's coach today.  Is it still Shawn?  love this one. 

We're back from michael's appt and eeg.  It was a long day.  He did great with the EEG, and the np and md we saw were both very good.  They were gearing toward the mildest form of seizure that wouldn't need treatment, but the eeg ended up coming back with more activity/irritability than they expected so they diagnosed him with simple partial seizures, and recommend we treat him to prevent seizures with Keppra.  He's scheduled for his mri in the morning, and it will be nice to have that done.  

I'm pooped.  I go back to work tomorrow, and hope to just be a few minutes late since his appt should end at 8:30.  It will be another early morning though, so we'll get to bed early tonight.  

Thanks for all the well wishes.  I, of course feel sorry for myself and ds, but when I think of all the kids I saw being pushed around the hospital in wheelchairs with such serious issues, I do count my blessings and am so grateful he is as healthy as he is. 

New challenge tomorrow!!  I'm ready to get right on it!!!

See you over there over the weekend!!


----------



## Rose&Mike

*Kathy* is a phenomenal Mom and awesome friend. She has a fabulous accent and always has  positive kind things to say. She is always the first to give out cyber hugs. I would love to have her as my nurse if I ever have to go in the hospital, cause I bet her patients love her. Her I will never quit attitude inspires me every day.

Great question Shawn!


----------



## JacksLilWench

*Rose* is quite simply FABULOUS.  Her hosting of this thread made it so easy to feel like a part of the group, even though I was so nervous to join the challenge.  I'm so glad I did!!  She is so sweet and so welcoming and always has kind words to say about everybody!


----------



## SettinSail

*Kaiti* is looking quite FOXY now that she has dropped 10 pounds

She gets compliments from strange men and deserves them!

She is not squeamish and can watch things like operations that would send me running out of the room!  She's lucky and only works 1/2 days!

Kaiti has made the Summer challenge a lot of fun and she lives in the best state in the USA.....North Carolina


----------



## SettinSail

Thanks for playing along everyone

Routine day here.  Work 7-2, work on the house, gym, cook dinner, clean kitchen, now relaxing with some NFL  Got 4 loads of laundry done and some badly needed vacuuming.  So frustruating to have the house in such a mess but still need to clean around the clutter  I'm going to do 90 minutes a day until everything is put in a place!




bellebookworm9 said:


> Shawn moved to Germany for a few years, which would be way out of my comfort zone! She moved back to the US this summer and has made more progress on unpacking the 171+ boxes that arrived at her house than most people would! She has also been a great coach this week.



Aw, thanks Gretchen



dumbo_buddy said:


> *shawn - *how is your DS adjusting to his new school? i remember there were some issues - getting any better?
> 
> 
> 
> thought that 8,000 beers a week was totally ok



He's doing fine, thanks  He had a little awkwardness finding his place at first but he seems content now.  And, I have no idea how it all worked out and probably never will.   Teenagers, oye!

Yep, I was right there with the 8,000 beers and LOTS of other bad eating habits.  I graduted HS weighing 117 and graduated college weighing 138.
Of course I would love to weigh 138 now

Pam and Lisa,  for all of us with BOYS!    We will just have to keep at it.  Repeating, repeating, repeating


ugh, have to go , family needs laptop

see you all at the FALL challenge tomorrow!


----------



## Worfiedoodles

mackeysmom said:


> Following up on my post from last week about de-cluttering my closet.
> 
> Heres what Ive done in that time:
> 
> I went through my summer clothes and put aside anything I hadnt worn all season.  I figured if I didnt wear it, Im not going to.  AND I hope that they will be tooooo big next summer.
> 
> Up next  Fall/Winter clothes.   I tried on EVERY piece of clothing from last year and put aside anything that was too big.   In doing so, I found a bunch of things that I had bought on clearance at the end of the winter in anticipation of losing weight.
> 
> Looks like I am starting out the Fall/Winter season with about 5 hoodies, 3 sweaters, 3 long-sleeved tees, 2 pairs of jeans and 1 pair of black dress pants.   Not too bad, huh?   Since Im currently not working, it looks like I can pretty much hold off on buying anything for a while.  Those things can get me through for a while.   I am taking my niece to the Old Navy Outlet next week, so I can always pick up a few things there if anything catches my eye.  Also, last night I ordered a simple black faux wrap dress from Old Navy Online.
> 
> The only thing that hurt was coming across my interview clothes.  When I lost my job, I spent good money at Macys on three high-end pieces  blazer, pants, and skirt.  They are absolutely swimming on me.  I dont really have the money right now to replace them, and dont want to spend $$ on tailoring since I hope to lose more weight.  My plan  should I wrangle any interviews - is to wear the black dress pants that I found in my closet and carry the blazer as if I just took it off that second.
> 
> I also went through all of my miscellaneous clothes  and tried to whittle my lounging/sleeping clothes, underwear, bras, socks, etc. down to a manageable quantity.  I went through my shoes and did the same thing.
> 
> When all was said and done, I had 4 big Hefty bags of stuff to donate.
> 
> I also have quite a bit that I put aside and was thinking about trying to sell on Craigslist.  These are items that were never worn (still have tags), or barely worn.   I was thinking about selling them in lots  one lot of 1X/18W-20W, and another lot of 2X/22W-24W.    Ive never sold anything on CL before  have any of you had any luck?
> 
> All in all, I was happy with the results.  Im not going to focus on the $$$ wasted  but rather focus on how organized everything looks now.   It is also a nice feeling knowing that everything in my closet fits  I will no longer buy anything that doesnt fit yet.  Thats a bad habit I have.
> 
> Wow  that one was long post.
> 
> - Laura



Oops! We missed *Laura!* -- *Laura* is decluttering pounds and clothes -- and setting a great example for us all. She's focusing on the future rather than worry about the past, and she is going to look great in all her clothes that fit perfectly!

Maria


----------



## Rose&Mike

SettinSail said:


> I'm a 40C and would love to be a 40B.   You must feel so much better!


Seriously, I would kill to be a c or b. I'm so jealous!  At least I can now wear most normal clothes, before losing not so much.

*Shawn*--thanks so much for coaching this week and doing such a great job finishing out the challenge.

*Kaiti*--thanks so much for the nice things you said.

****
I feel like I have not been a 100percent here this summer, but you all have been very gracious and let me muddle through.

Thanks for making it such a fun and active challenge.


----------



## my3princes

Rose.  She is at her goal and has been for a while.  I am totally jealous of her ablility to run and that she has done several 5 K's.  I also admire her determination to go GF and that she feels better.  All and all I aspire to be like her one day


----------



## my3princes

I didn't accomplish much at work today.  It was an odds and ends day with several meetings mixed in.  At least I feel like I accomplished a lot the other 2 days   I picked up the last prescription that I was waiting on tonight and got Colby a white T-shirt for their tie dye project tomorrow.  Came home, made dinner then headed out to our shop and cut out the fabric for the street rod top.  Not sure why, but once it was cut and sewn it was smaller than it should have been.  Ended up ripping out 2 very long seams.  Hopefully I can make it work tomorrow.  Very frustrating as I outlined it on the street rod and gave myself a seam allowance   Either I'll make it work or order more fabric and use the one I made tonight as a template.

Tomorrow I'm picking up donations at school and bringing them to the homeless shelter.  I promised my mother that I would do a bunch of data entry for her at work as she is behind.  I also want to finish the street rod top and sort through clothes to donate.  Not sure there are enough hours in the day.


----------



## trinaweena

So i guess tomorrow we close this challenge and head to the new one. i went the gym tonight despite coming home and sitting on the couch and being SO TIRED. I actualy ran two miles and it felt really easy, i didn't even notice the first mile! After when i was showering I did alot of thinking.  I've improved this summer but i still have a long way to go.  I have some goals this fall which i'll probably post on the fall challenge but i have to try not to let the fact that i still feel far away from my goals diminish the fact that i have accomplished so much. I keep telling myself:

YOU ARE PRETTY, YOU ARE SMART, YOU ARE NICE, YOU ARE WORTH IT!

Thank you to everyone on this challenge, you have all been a huge inspiration to me and i will think of you all whenever im having a discouraging day. hope to see you all on the new challenge!


----------



## mackeysmom

Worfiedoodles said:


> Oops! We missed *Laura!* -- *Laura* is decluttering pounds and clothes -- and setting a great example for us all. She's focusing on the future rather than worry about the past, and she is going to look great in all her clothes that fit perfectly!
> 
> Maria



Thank you so much for the kind words. 

One of my goals for the Fall Challenge is to be a more active poster - I sort of hung out on the fringes for this (my first) challenge.  However, I did read the board every day and learned so much from each and every one of you. 

Were the final WIN results ever posted?  I looked back to the bookmark on Page One, but didn't see anything past July. 

- Laura


----------



## bellebookworm9

trinaweena said:


> YOU ARE PRETTY, YOU ARE SMART, YOU ARE NICE, YOU ARE WORTH IT!



I like this mantra. Thinking I'm going to adopt it for myself. 



mackeysmom said:


> Were the final WIN results ever posted?  I looked back to the bookmark on Page One, but didn't see anything past July.
> 
> - Laura



No, I don't think they were. I recall someone (Rose?) saying she would PM Connie to see if the results were available, but I don't know what came of that.

*Nancy*, thanks for the kind words. They made me smile. 

*Shawn*, excellent question for the day. We can all use that little self esteem boost every once in a while!

See everyone on the new thread tomorrow-I'm off to make my HH chart.


----------



## donac

Good morning everyone 

Time to  move to the new thread.  See you there


----------



## Rose&Mike

trinaweena said:


> YOU ARE PRETTY, YOU ARE SMART, YOU ARE NICE, YOU ARE WORTH IT!


 Definitely worth repeating.



mackeysmom said:


> Were the final WIN results ever posted?  I looked back to the bookmark on Page One, but didn't see anything past July.
> 
> - Laura


No, I'm really sorry. I have not heard from Connie. I hope everything is ok and she is just really, really busy.

See you all on the new thread.


----------



## pjlla

BernardandMissBianca said:


> AWE!!!! I love my Pjlla!!!!
> 
> I'm gonna print and hang this above my treadmill!!
> 
> You just made my day!!!



Glad to make you smile.



mackeysmom said:


> Following up on my post from last week about de-cluttering my closet.
> 
> Here’s what I’ve done in that time:
> 
> I went through my summer clothes and put aside anything I hadn’t worn all season.  I figured if I didn’t wear it, I’m not going to.  AND I hope that they will be tooooo big next summer.
> 
> Up next – Fall/Winter clothes.   I tried on EVERY piece of clothing from last year and put aside anything that was too big.   In doing so, I found a bunch of things that I had bought on clearance at the end of the winter in anticipation of losing weight.
> 
> Looks like I am starting out the Fall/Winter season with about 5 hoodies, 3 sweaters, 3 long-sleeved tees, 2 pairs of jeans and 1 pair of black dress pants.   Not too bad, huh?   Since I’m currently not working, it looks like I can pretty much hold off on buying anything for a while.  Those things can get me through for a while.   I am taking my niece to the Old Navy Outlet next week, so I can always pick up a few things there if anything catches my eye.  Also, last night I ordered a simple black faux wrap dress from Old Navy Online.
> 
> The only thing that “hurt” was coming across my interview clothes.  When I lost my job, I spent good money at Macy’s on three high-end pieces – blazer, pants, and skirt.  They are absolutely swimming on me.  I don’t really have the money right now to replace them, and don’t want to spend $$ on tailoring since I hope to lose more weight.  My plan – should I wrangle any interviews - is to wear the black dress pants that I found in my closet and carry the blazer as if I just took it off that second.
> 
> I also went through all of my miscellaneous clothes – and tried to whittle my lounging/sleeping clothes, underwear, bras, socks, etc. down to a manageable quantity.  I went through my shoes and did the same thing.
> 
> When all was said and done, I had 4 big Hefty bags of stuff to donate.
> 
> I also have quite a bit that I put aside and was thinking about trying to sell on Craigslist.  These are items that were never worn (still have tags), or barely worn.   I was thinking about selling them in lots – one lot of 1X/18W-20W, and another lot of 2X/22W-24W.    I’ve never sold anything on CL before – have any of you had any luck?
> 
> All in all, I was happy with the results.  I’m not going to focus on the $$$ wasted – but rather focus on how organized everything looks now.   It is also a nice feeling knowing that everything in my closet fits – I will no longer buy anything that doesn’t fit yet.  That’s a bad habit I have.
> 
> Wow – that one was long post.
> 
> - Laura



Honestly, I'm not real sure how things like this will sell on CL.  You might end up lucky.  I tried to GIVE away some really nice, barely worn clothes here on a previous BL challenge as my size was going down..... I even offered to pay the postage, but I ended up taking them to the GW.  

DH cleaned out his suits a few days ago and found TWO brand new suits that are too big.  I would love to make a few $$ back on them and may give CL a try, but I'm not holding out much hope.  And none of the consignments shops around here want men's clothes.....:

Keep one good "interview" outfit handy and then worry about more good clothes when you get the job.  Basic black works for everything..... and good idea about carrying the jacket!



mikamah said:


> Tracey is a dedicated mom to her beautiful angels, and is the energizer bunny with the exercise when she is on!!  She will be on this fall challenge, that's for sure!!
> 
> Thanks for this qotd.  I didn't go back a page, so I don't even know who's coach today.  Is it still Shawn?  love this one.
> 
> We're back from michael's appt and eeg.  It was a long day.  He did great with the EEG, and the np and md we saw were both very good.  They were gearing toward the mildest form of seizure that wouldn't need treatment, but the eeg ended up coming back with more activity/irritability than they expected so they diagnosed him with simple partial seizures, and recommend we treat him to prevent seizures with Keppra.  He's scheduled for his mri in the morning, and it will be nice to have that done.
> 
> I'm pooped.  I go back to work tomorrow, and hope to just be a few minutes late since his appt should end at 8:30.  It will be another early morning though, so we'll get to bed early tonight.
> 
> Thanks for all the well wishes.  I, of course feel sorry for myself and ds, but when I think of all the kids I saw being pushed around the hospital in wheelchairs with such serious issues, I do count my blessings and am so grateful he is as healthy as he is.
> 
> New challenge tomorrow!!  I'm ready to get right on it!!!
> 
> See you over there over the weekend!!




I popped on here yesterday just to see if you had a chance to update us about Michael.  What exactly does the "seizure" dx do for him as far as school and football and other extracurricular activities?  Hopefully the MRI will bring good news.  It sounds like you are keeping a positive outlook.... good job Mom!  



SettinSail said:


> Thanks for playing along everyone
> 
> Routine day here.  Work 7-2, work on the house, gym, cook dinner, clean kitchen, now relaxing with some NFL  Got 4 loads of laundry done and some badly needed vacuuming.  So frustruating to have the house in such a mess but still need to clean around the clutter  I'm going to do 90 minutes a day until everything is put in a place!
> 
> Slow and steady will get you through!
> 
> Pam and Lisa,  for all of us with BOYS!    We will just have to keep at it.  Repeating, repeating, repeating



Boys.... gotta love 'em but OY!!  



my3princes said:


> I didn't accomplish much at work today.  It was an odds and ends day with several meetings mixed in.  At least I feel like I accomplished a lot the other 2 days   I picked up the last prescription that I was waiting on tonight and got Colby a white T-shirt for their tie dye project tomorrow.  Came home, made dinner then headed out to our shop and cut out the fabric for the street rod top.  Not sure why, but once it was cut and sewn it was smaller than it should have been.  Ended up ripping out 2 very long seams.  Hopefully I can make it work tomorrow.  Very frustrating as I outlined it on the street rod and gave myself a seam allowance   Either I'll make it work or order more fabric and use the one I made tonight as a template.
> 
> Tomorrow I'm picking up donations at school and bringing them to the homeless shelter.  I promised my mother that I would do a bunch of data entry for her at work as she is behind.  I also want to finish the street rod top and sort through clothes to donate.  Not sure there are enough hours in the day.



Things got mixed up and you didn't get included in Thursday's QOTD, so here goes.......

I could say SO MUCH about Deb.  She is BEAUTIFUL!  Her DH and DSs are absolutely adorable!  She has amazing energy.... helping with lacrosse, working full time, helping with storm clean-up, organizing donations, and keeping up with three busy boys.

She has amazing strength that has gotten her through some news that would DEMOLISH a lesser woman.  

But most of all..... she is an amazing friend.  She (and her Dh and boys) took the time during a holiday weekend to be with a friend  in need she had never met IRL.  She provided comfort in so many ways..... through love, food (yup, sometimes food DOES equal LOVE!!   ), helpful advise, and a much needed hug.  And this BL person will never forget all that.  


************

Happy Saturday friends!  I'm so sorry I didn't have time to come over and chat yesterday.  Parents came to visit yesterday, so the morning was spent cleaning and the afternoon was spent with robotics team meeting and cooking, etc.  

I'll say good-bye to our summer challenge now.  It was a GREAT one, even though I'm not ending where I'd like to be (weight-wise).  I look forward to seeing you ALL on the Fall challenge where we will make lots of new friends!  
TTYL.....................P


----------



## mikamah

Hi Pamela,

Thank you for all the love and support.  His seizure diagnosis shouldn't stop him from doing any activity including football.  I feel better about the football now knowing that his MRI was normal, but I've been doing a lot of reading, and really there are no restrictions, but the main issue would be with swimming, never swimming alone, having someone else with him who would be aware of his dx in case of a seizure.  At his age, he's not ever really alone anywhere, so it's a little easier than if he was a teenager.  I'm trying not to look too far ahead, since there is a good chance it will be a childhood disorder, and he will outgrow it.  Trying to be positive, and I don't really think he has a clue as to how worried and what a mess I really was.  

I also want to thank Rose, Dona, CC, Connie and Lisa for all you did to keep this challenge running this summer.  I definitely was not as present as I'd like to have been, and it shows on the scale.   The fall challenge is booming already, so looks to be a great success.


----------



## Connie96

FINAL RESULTS...

Collectively, since the beginning of this challenge, we have:


Lost a total of 74 2/3 inches
Lost an average of 5 inches
Lost an average of 3.03%

Our TOP TEN WINners for this Summer are:
10) -0.97% - buzz5985
9) -2.59% - JacksLilWench
8) -2.66% - Zhoen
7) -3.42% - mommyof2Pirates
6) -3.55% - glss1/2fll
5) -4.15% - Connie96
4) -4.78% - Worfiedoodles
3) -5.59% - mackeysmom
2) -7.99% - satorifound
And (drumroll) our Number One WINner is:
1) -8.29% - bellebookworm9

 Congratulations to Gretchen, Sacha, Laura, Maria, Linda, Lindsay, Joan, Kaiti, Janis and ALL of our WINners! 

Thanks to everyone who participated in the WIN challenge and I hope to see everyone WINning again this Fall!


----------



## jaelless

Summer challenge was great.


----------

